# GD support thread



## Emmea12uk

I thought it would be nice for us all to have a thread to share and refer back to. 

Who has GD, when did you find out and when are you due? How are you coping? Or are you at high Risk of borderline and need some moral support.


Adelicia - Baby due March Arrived safely by induction! :happydance:
KatieB - Baby due 22 March 2011  arrived safety on own accord! :happydance:
Milosmommy7 - Baby girl due 6 May
Joanne40 - Baby girl due 8 May
BizyBee baby boy due May 9th
Clo - baby boy due on 16 May
the.lion - baby boy due 16 May
Lindsayscoob - baby girl due 20 May
K7_xcx baby due 21 May, induction on 7 May 
Ladyredlainey - baby girl due 23 May
Spunky - baby boy due May 27
xshell79 - baby girl due 30th May - inducing on 16th May 
Jmiller - baby girl due 31 May
Tabitha561 - baby girl due May
K123 - Baby due 5 June
Cammy - baby boy due 14 June
 Midori1999 - baby girl due 5th July
 Rachyroux - baby girl due 5 July 
twinkle22 - Baby girl due 10 July
Emmea12uk - Baby girl due 11 July 
Kdea457 - baby due 20 August


----------



## K123

I had my GTT on Friday and a phone call to say my levels were slightly high this morning. My first appt with diabetes nurse is on Tues so won't know much more til then - but am seeing my consultant tomorrow morning so will be asking him some questions. I'm due on 5th June and this is my first pregnancy so it all seems a bit overwhelming at the moment!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I remember how I felt first time, like the ground should just swallow me. In a few weeks you will feel much better about it hopefully. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## K123

I'm already counted as high risk because of a very low PAPP-A result at 12weeks, and because I suffer from a v strange kind of migraine that paralyses my optical nerves and as my Mum had big problems with high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia when pregnant. I know all of this will be more than worth it when my little boy arrives, but I'm finding everything harder than I ever imagined pregnancy would be.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i took my 1 hr test last tuesday. i got a call on wednesday saying my levels were very/extremely elevated. i took the 3 hr test last friday. and i failed that one. i'm due May 6th. so i'm hoping to make it to atleast May 1st. i wanna be a May mom! lol.
tomorrow afternoon i go to meet up with the maternal fetal medicine specialist. they said the diabetic educator was supposed to call to set up an app but havent heard from them yet.
i'm pretty nervous since i didnt have it with my son and it's all new to me.


----------



## jmiller

I failed my 3 hour test by one point :( I had my appt with the nutritionist today and was given my machine with test strips along with a diet to put into effect. I can't help feeling like I did something wrong to cause this but the nutritionist says that it is all hormonal. Im due May 31st


----------



## KatieB

This is a really good idea Emmea12uk, GD is such a shock when you're first diagnosed and it can get you down from time to time so it's nice to have a support thread going for us girlies :thumbup: I have GD, was diagnosed at 27 weeks and was borderline in my GTT. Am coping ok and on metformin but keep getting +++ ketones in my urine for the last 3 weeks and they are asking me if I'm eating enough? Well, probably not! It's a healthy diet but it's hard not to become a bit obsessed with keeping within range, I stress so much about giving my baby too much sugar. Eating more carbs now to try and get rid of them but some things just send my blood sugar mad, i.e. what I'm told to eat, like brown bread! Been told to relax a bit for the next week or so and may need to be put on insulin if I can't eat more and get rid of these ketones. Am 35 weeks now though and think I'll be induced at around 38 weeks, will find out next week fingers crossed, when I have my last growth scan. Good luck to all you ladies, like many of you have said, you feel like a failure and I did for a few weeks but there's nothing anyone can do about it, it's just one of those things. xxx


----------



## K123

I definitely feel like I've done something wrong - but rational part of me know's that isn't true. I was a bit overweight when I became pregnant but I have been fairly healthy and when I haven't been it's been because of a need to eat something which doesn't bring on morning sickness which I'm still suffering with occassionally.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i feel like it's my fault. even though i've researched and read how you get it. but the fact that i'm overweight makes me feel bad because i think other people are gonna see me and say "well thats why you have it". no, it's a pregnancy complication. i didnt have it with my son. and i weighed the same. so i KNOW it's not because of my weight.


----------



## Adelicia

MilosMommy7 said:


> i feel like it's my fault. even though i've researched and read how you get it. but the fact that i'm overweight makes me feel bad because i think other people are gonna see me and say "well thats why you have it". no, it's a pregnancy complication. i didnt have it with my son. and i weighed the same. so i KNOW it's not because of my weight.

I feel the same, but almost the other way as I have it and I'm a recovering anorexic.

I wasn't picked up until 35 weeks. My levels are a bit on the high side, but not massively so. It's not really helping me eat sensibly having to tightly think about everything I eat... I know I've lost a little weight this past week which isn't great at 37 weeks, but if I eat 'normally my blood sugar levels are above what they want to see for me.

I've been told that if my bloods are okay I might be 'permitted' to go to full term as I have no signs that the baby is oversized. The only sign that I had GD other than the blood sugar is that I have too much amniotic fluid. The funny thing was, this wasn't picked up at 32 weeks when I went for a scan to see if my placenta had moved (it had!) so I'm not convinced it's actually that much.

I get very angry as part of me blames myself for the GD, and the other half is very annoyed as I know it's partly genetic and partly hormonal and not much I can do about it.

I have to say, I've had b***ger all support from the NHS on what to eat, other than some very silly doctor who hadn't even looked at my notes telling me to 'get my diet under control' which no use unless you give it a context of 'and this is what you should be eating'


----------



## K123

Had an ante-natal appt this morning and asked the Dr I saw lots of questions about GD. She found my results and says I'm borderline rather than having full GD which is great news. My fasting sugar levels were fine, but the ones 2 hours after the drink were very slightly high (they should have been below 7.8 and were 8.3). Dr was very reassuring that she thinks I should be able to control things quite easily with just a few 'tweaks' to my diet rather than massive changes, but I need to wait til next Tuesday's appt with diabetes midwife to know more.


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123 said:


> I'm already counted as high risk because of a very low PAPP-A result at 12weeks, and because I suffer from a v strange kind of migraine that paralyses my optical nerves and as my Mum had big problems with high blood pressure and pre-eclampsia when pregnant. I know all of this will be more than worth it when my little boy arrives, but I'm finding everything harder than I ever imagined pregnancy would be.

I know just how you feel - in my last pregnancy it felt like everything was going wrong. The baby was sick and disabled my health was playing up too. It will be ok in the end xx


----------



## K123

Fortunately at the moment it seems my little boy is just fine, and I'm hoping with the extra checks he'll stay that way. It just seems to be me who's suffering, but I'd much rather it was that way round. Now have another scan booked for 3weeks today so I'm looking forward to seeing him again then.


----------



## Emmea12uk

KatieB said:


> This is a really good idea Emmea12uk, GD is such a shock when you're first diagnosed and it can get you down from time to time so it's nice to have a support thread going for us girlies :thumbup: I have GD, was diagnosed at 27 weeks and was borderline in my GTT. Am coping ok and on metformin but keep getting +++ ketones in my urine for the last 3 weeks and they are asking me if I'm eating enough? Well, probably not! It's a healthy diet but it's hard not to become a bit obsessed with keeping within range, I stress so much about giving my baby too much sugar. Eating more carbs now to try and get rid of them but some things just send my blood sugar mad, i.e. what I'm told to eat, like brown bread! Been told to relax a bit for the next week or so and may need to be put on insulin if I can't eat more and get rid of these ketones. Am 35 weeks now though and think I'll be induced at around 38 weeks, will find out next week fingers crossed, when I have my last growth scan. Good luck to all you ladies, like many of you have said, you feel like a failure and I did for a few weeks but there's nothing anyone can do about it, it's just one of those things. xxx

Awww sorry you are finding it tough - I have no experience with the met and insulin so I can't relate. I hope it works out for you though

It is no body's fault anyone has gd. Although it is true that something increase the risk I have a family history of diabetes but in my last pregnancy I was fit and healthy and still got it.

It is caused by the hormones your placenta produces blocking the signals which control your release if insulin. Without enough insulin your sugars get too high.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Adelicia said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> i feel like it's my fault. even though i've researched and read how you get it. but the fact that i'm overweight makes me feel bad because i think other people are gonna see me and say "well thats why you have it". no, it's a pregnancy complication. i didnt have it with my son. and i weighed the same. so i KNOW it's not because of my weight.
> 
> I feel the same, but almost the other way as I have it and I'm a recovering anorexic.
> 
> I wasn't picked up until 35 weeks. My levels are a bit on the high side, but not massively so. It's not really helping me eat sensibly having to tightly think about everything I eat... I know I've lost a little weight this past week which isn't great at 37 weeks, but if I eat 'normally my blood sugar levels are above what they want to see for me.
> 
> I've been told that if my bloods are okay I might be 'permitted' to go to full term as I have no signs that the baby is oversized. The only sign that I had GD other than the blood sugar is that I have too much amniotic fluid. The funny thing was, this wasn't picked up at 32 weeks when I went for a scan to see if my placenta had moved (it had!) so I'm not convinced it's actually that much.
> 
> I get very angry as part of me blames myself for the GD, and the other half is very annoyed as I know it's partly genetic and partly hormonal and not much I can do about it.
> 
> I have to say, I've had b***ger all support from the NHS on what to eat, other than some very silly doctor who hadn't even looked at my notes telling me to 'get my diet under control' which no use unless you give it a context of 'and this is what you should be eating'Click to expand...

I am really surprised that you have had no advice from the nhs! If you need any just ask as I am sure we have all had the lectures.

The basics are for one week avoid all sugar including fruit sugars. Cut down dramatically On carbs and monitor how your levels are after every meal. If they are high then review what could have made it high (remember silky things like batter or breadcrumbs are carbs and some vege Also contains carbs). If it is good then increase what you fancy next time checking your levels afterwards.

If you drink sugary drinks Or fruit juice- stop. Drink more water and consider a light walk whenever your levels are high. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## Adelicia

Thanks for your help :flower:



Emmea12uk said:


> I am really surprised that you have had no advice from the nhs! If you need any just ask as I am sure we have all had the lectures.

I don't think it helped that both the diabetic nurse and the consultant that specialises in GD are both on annual leave at the same time!

I already follow a mostly healthy diet, though I'll admit over the past few months I've been having a few too many sugar things, mainly because it's very hard to get healthy snacks outside the home since I don't eat meat or dairy.

I've only had a few 'high' results, the highest of which was 11.1 after eating, which I think was down to the carbs in a baked potato.

I hope this goes away after delivery... I'm aware there is a blooming good chance it will come back again the the future and I'm going to do my best to put that moment off as long as possible, cause this is not my idea of fun!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Adelicia said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> i feel like it's my fault. even though i've researched and read how you get it. but the fact that i'm overweight makes me feel bad because i think other people are gonna see me and say "well thats why you have it". no, it's a pregnancy complication. i didnt have it with my son. and i weighed the same. so i KNOW it's not because of my weight.
> 
> I feel the same, but almost the other way as I have it and I'm a recovering anorexic.
> 
> I wasn't picked up until 35 weeks. My levels are a bit on the high side, but not massively so. It's not really helping me eat sensibly having to tightly think about everything I eat... I know I've lost a little weight this past week which isn't great at 37 weeks, but if I eat 'normally my blood sugar levels are above what they want to see for me.
> 
> I've been told that if my bloods are okay I might be 'permitted' to go to full term as I have no signs that the baby is oversized. The only sign that I had GD other than the blood sugar is that I have too much amniotic fluid. The funny thing was, this wasn't picked up at 32 weeks when I went for a scan to see if my placenta had moved (it had!) so I'm not convinced it's actually that much.
> 
> I get very angry as part of me blames myself for the GD, and the other half is very annoyed as I know it's partly genetic and partly hormonal and not much I can do about it.
> 
> I have to say, I've had b***ger all support from the NHS on what to eat, other than some very silly doctor who hadn't even looked at my notes telling me to 'get my diet under control' which no use unless you give it a context of 'and this is what you should be eating'Click to expand...

the nutrionist i saw today kept reassuring me that majority of the time it's caused by hormones that are created during pregnancy. today is my first day that i'll be testing so i'm not sure how my levels are gonna be. i hope to find it easy to eat enough (to feed my pregnancy hunger) but not make my levels get too high.


----------



## tempie

Hi hope you don't mind me adding to this I had my boy 9 months agao he was my 2nd with GD I started on metformin but if made me poorly so went on insulin. I was induced at 35 weeks but that is a whole other story :dohh:

The best advice I was given by the consultant was eat lots and eat healthy but my job is to make sure I feed the baby their job is to control the GD.

It was scary the first time round and you feel like you have let your baby down . But 99/100 it is pregnancy related and as long as you are doing what you are required to then very rarely do complication factor in. The first time I was induced at 37 weeks with a 9lber very healthy and is still very tall for his age. The second, like I said, induced 35 weeks and just under 8 lb. Try to avoid yoghurts even low fat as they are high in sugar, strawberries, grapes and melon should be eaten only in moderation and try and keep you carbs and protein the same size for each meal fill up on veg.

Above all try and enjoy your pregnancy as this is only one very small part of it.

Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

tempie - mind i ask why you had to be induced at 35w?


----------



## tempie

MilosMommy7 said:


> tempie - mind i ask why you had to be induced at 35w?

I had to go to day unit 3 times a week.

2 days I would be monitored 

The 3rd I would be scanned.

I went at 35+2 I had been feeling "wrong" when I woke up. My insulin needs had dropped over the last 2 days (which I thought was a good thing) and my SPD was the worse it had ever been. Fetal movement was also reduced.

I had been hooked up to the monitor baby was moving but no increase in heart rate so they did a scan to find my waters were low.

The Doctor was called I explained re the reduction of insulin that along with everything else pointed to my placenta having matured and was starting to fail. I was allowed to go home to pick my hospital bag up and the LO's from school then had to go back to be induced. 

DS arrived next day weighing 7lb 9oz very VERY easy labour :dance:


----------



## MilosMommy7

tempie said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> tempie - mind i ask why you had to be induced at 35w?
> 
> I had to go to day unit 3 times a week.
> 
> 2 days I would be monitored
> 
> The 3rd I would be scanned.
> 
> I went at 35+2 I had been feeling "wrong" when I woke up. My insulin needs had dropped over the last 2 days (which I thought was a good thing) and my SPD was the worse it had ever been. Fetal movement was also reduced.
> 
> I had been hooked up to the monitor baby was moving but no increase in heart rate so they did a scan to find my waters were low.
> 
> The Doctor was called I explained re the reduction of insulin that along with everything else pointed to my placenta having matured and was starting to fail. I was allowed to go home to pick my hospital bag up and the LO's from school then had to go back to be induced.
> 
> DS arrived next day weighing 7lb 9oz very VERY easy labour :dance:Click to expand...

oh wow. more than my son was when he was born at 39+5! i guess that's what the scan tech was doing at my appt on thursday. at the end she found her heart and was watching it. then she tried to jiggle her a few times.
good thing they found out soon and had you deliver.


----------



## K123

How is your testing going so far MilosMommy? I'll be starting on Tuesday and am feeling a bit nervous.


----------



## MilosMommy7

K123 said:


> How is your testing going so far MilosMommy? I'll be starting on Tuesday and am feeling a bit nervous.

it's going okay for the most part. yesterday my sugar level was 130 after breakfast because i took 2 sips of juice! but today it didnt get any higher than 101. it's gonna take a little time to adjust to the different eating habits. but you'd be surprised at how many foods come in a "sugar free" form now-a-days.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have my repeat gtt tomorrow... Not looking forward to it:(


----------



## tempie

MilosMommy7 said:


> tempie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> tempie - mind i ask why you had to be induced at 35w?
> 
> I had to go to day unit 3 times a week.
> 
> 2 days I would be monitored
> 
> The 3rd I would be scanned.
> 
> I went at 35+2 I had been feeling "wrong" when I woke up. My insulin needs had dropped over the last 2 days (which I thought was a good thing) and my SPD was the worse it had ever been. Fetal movement was also reduced.
> 
> I had been hooked up to the monitor baby was moving but no increase in heart rate so they did a scan to find my waters were low.
> 
> The Doctor was called I explained re the reduction of insulin that along with everything else pointed to my placenta having matured and was starting to fail. I was allowed to go home to pick my hospital bag up and the LO's from school then had to go back to be induced.
> 
> DS arrived next day weighing 7lb 9oz very VERY easy labour :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow. more than my son was when he was born at 39+5! i guess that's what the scan tech was doing at my appt on thursday. at the end she found her heart and was watching it. then she tried to jiggle her a few times.
> good thing they found out soon and had you deliver.Click to expand...

you should see him now no one believes he was prem :laugh2:

Emmea12uk please don't be stressed it really is not the end of the world if it comes back positive :hugs: 
I wish I had known about this support when I had GD from what I can see you have a lot of ladies here who can offer plenty of great advice:thumbup:


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> I have my repeat gtt tomorrow... Not looking forward to it:(

Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## K123

Hope the test goes well tomorrow Emmea - hopefully you'll be lucky with this pregnancy!


----------



## Adelicia

Emmea12uk said:


> I have my repeat gtt tomorrow... Not looking forward to it:(

Good luck :flower:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Emmea12uk said:


> I have my repeat gtt tomorrow... Not looking forward to it:(

good luck! i was dreading my 3 hr test. and i'm already dreading the 2 hr test i have to take after the baby is born.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Just waiting for 2 hr bloods. 1 hr was 8.7. I feel do sick and drowsey. I REALLY want a bacon sandwich!!


----------



## Adelicia

Emmea12uk said:


> Just waiting for 2 hr bloods. 1 hr was 8.7. I feel do sick and drowsey. I REALLY want a bacon sandwich!!

What was the 2hr? And, did you get your bacon sandwich? ;)

I do understand why they do the tests in the morning (it makes the fasting easier as you are asleep for most of it!) but since most people, even non-diabetics, react more strongly to sugar at breakfast time, it's hardly helpful.


----------



## tempie

Emmea12uk
I hope things weren't to bad for you:hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh Gosh girls! It was horrid and potentially pointless. I fainted before the fasting bloods and then she couldn't get a vein. By the time she got it, we were 45 minutes late. Then the glucose made me instantly nauseus, dizzy and very drowsey. I went home for a bit and did a 1hr finger prick and I guess 8.7 is why I felt ill. When I went back there she couldnt find a vein and then she went missing for 15 mins, came back and got some 2.5 hours after the gtt. Isn't that far too late??


----------



## K123

That sounds horrible. Hope you're feeling better now? When will you hear the results?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Supposed to have had the results at 19:00 but the line isn't being answered.


----------



## K123

That's frustrating. Hope they answer the phone soon. I'm seeing the nurse tomorrow afternoon - have a long list of questions ready for her and then will be starting testing tomorrow evening.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Grrrrrrr. Well I got through and she was like "I am going to have to get the nurse to call you back." I guess that means i failed. But then I knew that anyway! I hope this time I can be as controlled as last time. At least my baby will benefit from my control and diet.


----------



## KatieB

You don't know until you speak to the nurse so try to remain positive. Although I would think that having your blood taken 30 minutes after you were supposed to be tested may mean the test could have to be repeated. I know when I had mine I had to stay outside in the corridor as they said moving around would affect the results and go in exactly 2 hours after the sugary drink, even if someone was in the room I had to knock on to get blood taken. Sorry you had such a rough time of it and like you say, if it is positive for GD at least you know early on and can control it.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh and this might sound silly but my big pup went crazy when I got home - I have never seen her act like that. I heard somewhere that dogs can tell when you are hyper/hypo. Do you think it is true?


----------



## capel

Emmea12uk said:


> It is true as there are special hypo dogs for diabetic children. And I know of many diabetics that they dog learned it anyway as a hypo meant a treat... So VERY true.


----------



## K123

No idea whether dogs can tell or not :shrug: But was going to say with my GTT I had to sit in waiting room, not go anywhere and had test almost exactly 2hours after first one. Would have thought having it late would affect the result - but I'm no expert on it.


----------



## Emmea12uk

No I agree - she made me drink lots too which helps your sugar lower faster too. If i passed this one - I am hardly going to believe it!


----------



## K123

I didn't think I was allowed to drink anything between drinking the glucose and my 2 hour test. That may be me getting confused though. Normally I drink loads of water so was strange for me not to.


----------



## MilosMommy7

sorry your test went so badly :hugs: when i started feeling sick the one lady let me go lay down in the backroom.
and the reason they have you fast is because when you fast your levels arent supposed to be over a certain limit. and then they have you drink the stuff to see how easily your body deals with all the glucose you just drank. if you dont have GD then having sugar early in the morning wont send your levels through the roof (like it would if you have GD).


----------



## Emmea12uk

I got the call and my 2.5 hour reading was 8.1 so I am gd again. Ah well.


----------



## K123

:hugs: Sorry to hear that. Guess at least you know how to deal with it though - and result doesn't sound too scarily high so hopefully diet will control it ok.


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123 said:


> :hugs: Sorry to hear that. Guess at least you know how to deal with it though - and result doesn't sound too scarily high so hopefully diet will control it ok.

It is only a little high and I guess the extra 30 minutes didn't make much difference really. I know what I have to do. It's about time I was eating properly anyway. I ought to make it a permanent life change now before I get it permanently.


----------



## KatieB

Yes, result not too high so hopefully it can be controlled by diet alone. Sorry that you didn't pass it though, but the way I look on it is that at least we are all eating really healthily instead of gorging on unnecessary rubbish! x


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yes me too. This is my second time and after the first my baby was a great weight and so was I! It was a shame I binged as soon as I got the all clear. This time I am not going to. I am making this change for life. No chocolate shall ever pass these lips again!

:sob:


----------



## KatieB

Just think how nice that chocolate will taste when you've had your baby! Anyway, there's nothing wrong with a treat now and then. I have to say the last couple of days my appetite has gone through the roof and it's so hard containing myself when I really want some junk! I've got my last growth scan this Thursday and am really starting to worry now, always get so stressed before I go in for the scans. Should find out about induction also :wacko:


----------



## jmiller

Good morning ladies. Is anyone else having problems with the fasting level? I'm suppose to get under 90 for fasting and im getting around 95 :( yesterday I got a 104 but then realized I skipped my snack the night before. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## KatieB

jmiller said:


> Good morning ladies. Is anyone else having problems with the fasting level? I'm suppose to get under 90 for fasting and im getting around 95 :( yesterday I got a 104 but then realized I skipped my snack the night before. Has anyone had this problem?

Hi jmiller, yes, I've had this problem with fasting levels. In fact fasting numbers are normally the numbers I have the most problems with. I've found that, like you say, a snack before bed gives me much lower readings and they are now staying at around 4.7 (I think that's about 85 in US?). Are you testing at the same time every day and allowing around the same fasting time? Are you on any medication for GD? I've found if I don't have a snack before bed or if I leave it too long to test and am starving when I wake up, my reading is higher. I believe this is because the liver releases glucagon when your blood sugar is low (which would happen here when we're sleeping) and this would explain this phenomenon. It's all trial and error though and things like stress can make your readings higher.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I keep reaching for the choc buscuits:( I need some alternatives. Better go buy some nuts. 

Good luck at your scan. I get so nervous too but it is always nice to see babba!


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> I keep reaching for the choc buscuits:( I need some alternatives. Better go buy some nuts.
> 
> Good luck at your scan. I get so nervous too but it is always nice to see babba!

I want a magnum! Ice cream _is_ low GI though so technically I could... :wacko:


----------



## Emmea12uk

jmiller said:


> Good morning ladies. Is anyone else having problems with the fasting level? I'm suppose to get under 90 for fasting and im getting around 95 :( yesterday I got a 104 but then realized I skipped my snack the night before. Has anyone had this problem?

I cant help you there but I remember someone said something about low gi food before bed helping.


----------



## Emmea12uk

KatieB said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> I keep reaching for the choc buscuits:( I need some alternatives. Better go buy some nuts.
> 
> Good luck at your scan. I get so nervous too but it is always nice to see babba!
> 
> I want a magnum! Ice cream _is_ low GI though so technically I could... :wacko:Click to expand...

In my last preg with gd I could have a magnum as a late afternoon snack if I'd had a very healthy lunch.


----------



## jmiller

KatieB said:


> jmiller said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Is anyone else having problems with the fasting level? I'm suppose to get under 90 for fasting and im getting around 95 :( yesterday I got a 104 but then realized I skipped my snack the night before. Has anyone had this problem?
> 
> Hi jmiller, yes, I've had this problem with fasting levels. In fact fasting numbers are normally the numbers I have the most problems with. I've found that, like you say, a snack before bed gives me much lower readings and they are now staying at around 4.7 (I think that's about 85 in US?). Are you testing at the same time every day and allowing around the same fasting time? Are you on any medication for GD? I've found if I don't have a snack before bed or if I leave it too long to test and am starving when I wake up, my reading is higher. I believe this is because the liver releases glucagon when your blood sugar is low (which would happen here when we're sleeping) and this would explain this phenomenon. It's all trial and error though and things like stress can make your readings higher.Click to expand...

Im not on any medication just doing diet control and testing my levels 4 times a day. I have my hubby waking me up when he goes to bed to eat my snack so that I can try and keep the number down in the AM. My doctor just called me back and said that as long as my fasting number is under 100 he is perfectly ok with that. He asked for a couple of days worth of numbers and said that if my numbers remain the same up until my appt next week he is going to reduce me to testing twice a week instead of 4 times daily. whew what a relief. I was really really worried about the fasting number.


----------



## K123

I'm thoroughly confused after seeing the diabetes midife this afternoon. She was definitely more of the dictator sort of midwife who didn't take kindly to me commenting that having breakfast each day between 8-9 and lunch 1-2 didn't go together with leaving home to go to work at 7.20 and having a fixed lunch hour of 11.30-12.30 at work. If I follow the diet she told me too I would be having about 1000 calories a day which doesn't seem sensible in pregnancy. Portions of carbs she's given me are tiny, but in addition to that I was told I can only have 100gcheese/week and that a portion of grapes is 6 grapes??? I know grapes are high sugar but 6 seemed ridiculous. :shrug: I wouldn't mind so much if I felt the changes were all necessary and needed - I was in a rush to get from work to the appt and grabbed a McDonalds on the way. Had a burger and chips - so a white roll which is now banned, chips which are banned and 2 kinds of carb at the same meal which is banned. My blood test at the hospital was done 90mins after eating that I was told should be in the range of 5.0-7.5 - it was 5.9. I feel that cutting down on sweet stuff and making sensible food choices can only be good for me and baby - but I'm also left feeling that following the very strict diet I've been given would do more harm than good.


----------



## KatieB

1000 cals a day is ridiculous, especially for a pregnant women. What a load of bollocks! I got told off for not eating enough, especially carbs, as I had +++ ketones in my urine (hopefully when I go Thursday they will have gone as have had them for the past 3 weeks). My diabetes midwife told me that they will match my requirements with increased medication if necessary as I must eat more carbs. Yes, you need to be watchful of not overloading on a carb rich meal and you need to balance with protein but how the hell does she expect you to get energy for you and your growing baby by surviving on next to nothing? If I was you I'd keep a food diary and show her what you're eating and like you say, if you're following a sensible diet then if your blood sugars are too raised she will need to look into helping you out with medication perhaps. By the way, it's very much trial and error and what works for some people doesn't for others and she should know that, so if chips doesn't raise your blood sugar why can't you have them?? She sounds like a right cow, sorry you had such a bad appointment x


----------



## Emmea12uk

God she sounds like the happy police! You do not need a strict diet unless you can't control it yourself. Eat what you like as long as you get enough calories and tour sugar levels stay good. You don't need to starve yourself unless you or baby are over weight or you are struggling to keep your levels low. As long as you test hourly after meals, as long as it is under 7.9, who cares what you ate?! I hope everyone agrees with me!


----------



## K123

My before meal test tonight was 4.0, so absolutely at lowest it should be. I've been told to test 90minutes at food so haven't done that yet this evening - will see what that says in a bit. I feel if readings stay in the range they should be what I eat shouldn't matter too much - and obviously I'll be fairly sensible in my choices as I would be anyway - but I was made to feel like I wasn't putting baby first when I tried to tell the nurse that at the moment I have to eat white bread because wholemeal triggers my morning sickness to return.


----------



## kdea547

Ugh! 1000 calories a day is not enough for anyone to function, pregnant or not! You need to test after meals and see what triggers higher readings to figure out what's best to eat. Obviously, you should stick to healthy eating with lots of fruits, veggies, lean protein, low-fat dairy, and whole grains. I was pre-diabetic before pregnancy so I have to test a lot and think about what I'm eating, but through testing, I've found lots of surprises. A bowl of cereal with some skim milk (around 40-50 carbs, depending on the ceral) will make my blood sugar soar, but a cheeseburger with french fries...barely a spike. The thing that works best for me is to make sure I have plenty of veggies with my lunch and dinner. Veggies have tons of fiber and usually offset the rise from a couple of slices of pizza or a baked potato. Everyone has a different response to food and it's really your responsibility to determine what you should/can and should not eat.

For the ladies struggling with fasting, a bed time snack of cheese or nuts can do wonders. It takes 6-8 hours for protein and fats to digest and can prevent your liver from doing its morning release of glucose to fuel your body. I myself can rarely get a reading under 90, so that seems like an impossible goal to me!


----------



## K123

Thanks for all that advice. Think I'm just going to make a few tweaks to my diet at the moment and see how my readings go, and then see where to go from there.


----------



## KatieB

Don't mean to hijack the thread by going off on one but am so pissed off. Have been on the natural homebirth thread and basically someone has said "sugar in your pee eh, section for you my girl" and that she is sceptical about the whole GD thing! Am sick of these vigilante posters thinking they can say what the *** they like about other women. The fact that they have gone to another thread and said things like that has really annoyed me, so I thought I'd do the same as her! Sorry. Won't be going back on that forum again. Rant over. But she wants to try being us and having to test like this every bloody day.


----------



## K123

Rant away! We all need to do that sometimes!

I'm feeling pleased as my 90mins after food reading was 6.1, nicely in the middle of 5.0-7.5 range I've been told to aim for. Had a ready meal moussaka with salad and a banana and felt quite full so that was good (not sure it was a meal the midwife I saw would have approved of but it worked for me! :thumbup:) Do think I need a late night snack before bed though so going to find something in a minute!


----------



## KatieB

K123 said:


> Rant away! We all need to do that sometimes!
> 
> I'm feeling pleased as my 90mins after food reading was 6.1, nicely in the middle of 5.0-7.5 range I've been told to aim for. Had a ready meal moussaka with salad and a banana and felt quite full so that was good (not sure it was a meal the midwife I saw would have approved of but it worked for me! :thumbup:) Do think I need a late night snack before bed though so going to find something in a minute!

Thanks :flower: I've never retaliated all the time I've been a member on this forum but honestly that pissed me off!!! Yes, that's a really good reading and a nice healthy meal, nothing there for her to moan about! I would have a light snack before bed to keep you going over night. x


----------



## MilosMommy7

K123 said:


> I'm thoroughly confused after seeing the diabetes midife this afternoon. She was definitely more of the dictator sort of midwife who didn't take kindly to me commenting that having breakfast each day between 8-9 and lunch 1-2 didn't go together with leaving home to go to work at 7.20 and having a fixed lunch hour of 11.30-12.30 at work. If I follow the diet she told me too I would be having about 1000 calories a day which doesn't seem sensible in pregnancy. Portions of carbs she's given me are tiny, but in addition to that I was told I can only have 100gcheese/week and that a portion of grapes is 6 grapes??? I know grapes are high sugar but 6 seemed ridiculous. :shrug: I wouldn't mind so much if I felt the changes were all necessary and needed - I was in a rush to get from work to the appt and grabbed a McDonalds on the way. Had a burger and chips - so a white roll which is now banned, chips which are banned and 2 kinds of carb at the same meal which is banned. My blood test at the hospital was done 90mins after eating that I was told should be in the range of 5.0-7.5 - it was 5.9. I feel that cutting down on sweet stuff and making sensible food choices can only be good for me and baby - but I'm also left feeling that following the very strict diet I've been given would do more harm than good.

that's uncalled for! my educator told me fast food was still okay. but to watch portions. and not to over do it. i had mcdonalds nuggets, fries, and some juice and my level was only at 104 (the limit is 120). i've found that from other ladies as well, you just have to play around with your diet at first and find what foods send your levels up high, and which foods dont do much (like fruit).


----------



## Emmea12uk

Forget other people - what is she jealous she can't have a section? If you ask me people shouldn't wish for a section. I just don't get it. I went through hell delivering my son when I had gd last time and it was because of all the medical intervention. I wouldn't wish that on my worse enemy. If they try to induce me again this time I am going to stay at home! 


Just remember - there are so many members on this site, there had to be a few weirdos. You just got to leave them to their things and get on with yours.


----------



## Adelicia

Well it's been just over two weeks now and I've realised that most of my spikes are in the morning, so have cut down the size of my breakfast to just having a big soya milk smoothie every day.

For the last 7 days my pre-meal average has been 4.4mmol/L (79.2mg/d) and post meal is 5.8mmol/L (104mg/d). I'm happy my levels are meeting the targets set by my diabetic nurse, but I'm not overly keen the fact I've really had to reduce the amount of calories I'm eating to a point that I don't think is safe.

I do feel well enough in myself, but I won't be surprised if my urine tests tomorrow shows up ketones because I'm not convinced I'm getting enough to eat. It's all very frustrating and part of me really wishes I'd never mentioned to my midwife my family history of diabetes because then I'd not be in this situation. Admittedly though, then I wouldn't have had a scan telling me my baby is perfectly sized for dates, and the only thing that seems 'unusual' is my level of amniotic fluid, which is slighting outside the normal... but not 'poppingly huge'


----------



## K123

I'm a bit concerned about my pre-lunch reading today. It was 2.9 which seems scarily low. Has anyone else had readings that low? Hadn't gone that long without food - had a bowl of museli and small glass of orange juice at 7am, and then a banana at 8.40 before kids came in (I'm an infant school teacher) and then had my lunch at 11.45. It might have been just a one off as I've only just started doing readings, but I don't want more readings like that.

And a quick question. I've got a OneTouch Ultra Easy monitor. At hospital yesterday I was shown how to program the monitor with the code on the pot and then do a strip with test solution. The pots of strips I picked up today have same code on them so do I need to do the same strip test before using them? Know I have to if code changes but wasn't sure if it's the same.


----------



## kdea547

:cry:Just got back from the worst doctor's appointment ever...they were rude, it took over 2 hours from the time I got there until I left, and they were unwilling to work with me so that I could minimize the amount of time I spend away from work. My OB sent me to see a diabetes specialist since I was pre-diabetic before pregnancy. I've been taking metformin to control my sugars and doing fantastic with it...doc told me I have to stop taking it and will most likely have to switch to insulin which is going to plague me with nightmares! I hate needles! It took me a couple of days after I got my meter just to work up the courage to prick my finger...here's hoping that I can control it with diet at least for a few weeks longer...but on the other hand, without any medication, I will probably have to give up eating most things that I enjoy...throwing myself a pity party here. :cry:


----------



## K123

Sorry to hear that kdea. Why does the Dr want you to stop the metformin? Can understand the fear of needles - I've only just started testing and am still very nervous about it each time. I'm hoping it becomes easier with time.


----------



## kdea547

He said it wasn't safe during pregnancy...my other 2 doctors said it was fine? I'm thinking if it isn't safe, how much more damage could it do than it already has at this point? I don't know. I'm mostly angry/upset right now. I'm sure I'll get over it if I have start sticking myself with insulin...anything to keep the two of us healthy. I might be able to control it with diet and exercise, but I'm not incredibly hopeful because I cave really easily to sweet cravings :dohh:


----------



## K123

I've only just been diagnosed so am no expert, but diabetes midwife said that first they look at controlling through diet, then they use metformin and that insulun is final resort. She definitely said metformin was safe in pregnancy.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Adelicia said:


> Well it's been just over two weeks now and I've realised that most of my spikes are in the morning, so have cut down the size of my breakfast to just having a big soya milk smoothie every day.
> 
> For the last 7 days my pre-meal average has been 4.4mmol/L (79.2mg/d) and post meal is 5.8mmol/L (104mg/d). I'm happy my levels are meeting the targets set by my diabetic nurse, but I'm not overly keen the fact I've really had to reduce the amount of calories I'm eating to a point that I don't think is safe.
> 
> I do feel well enough in myself, but I won't be surprised if my urine tests tomorrow shows up ketones because I'm not convinced I'm getting enough to eat. It's all very frustrating and part of me really wishes I'd never mentioned to my midwife my family history of diabetes because then I'd not be in this situation. Admittedly though, then I wouldn't have had a scan telling me my baby is perfectly sized for dates, and the only thing that seems 'unusual' is my level of amniotic fluid, which is slighting outside the normal... but not 'poppingly huge'

Since you are fairly happy with your levels now, you have room to experiment a little. Adding more protien won't affect your sugar level. Even add done more carbs in and see how it affects you. You don't need to starve yourself. Try eating nuts and seeds, natural yogerts (unflavoured), and then maybe when you crack that - add some bad food in, tiny bit at a time and see how it effects your levels. You might find a chocy bikky as a midafternoon snack with a drink doesn't affect you.


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123 said:


> I'm a bit concerned about my pre-lunch reading today. It was 2.9 which seems scarily low. Has anyone else had readings that low? Hadn't gone that long without food - had a bowl of museli and small glass of orange juice at 7am, and then a banana at 8.40 before kids came in (I'm an infant school teacher) and then had my lunch at 11.45. It might have been just a one off as I've only just started doing readings, but I don't want more readings like that.
> 
> And a quick question. I've got a OneTouch Ultra Easy monitor. At hospital yesterday I was shown how to program the monitor with the code on the pot and then do a strip with test solution. The pots of strips I picked up today have same code on them so do I need to do the same strip test before using them? Know I have to if code changes but wasn't sure if it's the same.

I can't advise you on your machine but 2.9 does seem low. Can you call your diabetes mw?


----------



## K123

I thought about phoning her - but she wound me up so much yesterday that I thought I'd wait. Seeing my GP on Friday so am going to speak to him about it. Tomorrow I'm going to have a bit bigger breakfast and am doing an after breakfast test so will see what levels are like then.


----------



## kdea547

Yeah, every other doctor I've talked to has said that metformin is perfectly safe during pregnancy.


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> He said it wasn't safe during pregnancy...my other 2 doctors said it was fine? I'm thinking if it isn't safe, how much more damage could it do than it already has at this point? I don't know. I'm mostly angry/upset right now. I'm sure I'll get over it if I have start sticking myself with insulin...anything to keep the two of us healthy. I might be able to control it with diet and exercise, but I'm not incredibly hopeful because I cave really easily to sweet cravings :dohh:

Sorry you hear you are upset! Metformin in pregnancy has the doctors divided. I know insulin is hard and I can't imagine doing it myself but I will do anything to make sure my baby is ok. I had to learn to catheterise my son when ge was just a few days old and that was equally as hard. But you and I are mummies and when it comes down to it, we have to bite the bullet and do it. There is support out there to help you cone to terms with it.

Good luck


----------



## MilosMommy7

jmiller said:


> Good morning ladies. Is anyone else having problems with the fasting level? I'm suppose to get under 90 for fasting and im getting around 95 :( yesterday I got a 104 but then realized I skipped my snack the night before. Has anyone had this problem?

the only time mine has been over 90 was once. and it was only 91. but it's generally between 85 and 90.


----------



## Adelicia

Wish me luck. I'm off to have another growth scan and to (hopefully) see the consultant if they turn up this time!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good luck!!

I went to the diabetes mw today... Same one as I had three years ago! They are very cautious creatures aren't they? Considering I am only just diabetic. Anyway I miffed because I wanted a burger for lunch as they are my craving and I have not had one in months. I was a good girl and had a chicken tikka baguette instead but only ate half the baguette. 1 hr later my sugars are high - I should have had the burger lol. At least the white bread would have been less. It is so hard eating out isn't it!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Emmea12uk said:


> K123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about my pre-lunch reading today. It was 2.9 which seems scarily low. Has anyone else had readings that low? Hadn't gone that long without food - had a bowl of museli and small glass of orange juice at 7am, and then a banana at 8.40 before kids came in (I'm an infant school teacher) and then had my lunch at 11.45. It might have been just a one off as I've only just started doing readings, but I don't want more readings like that.
> 
> And a quick question. I've got a OneTouch Ultra Easy monitor. At hospital yesterday I was shown how to program the monitor with the code on the pot and then do a strip with test solution. The pots of strips I picked up today have same code on them so do I need to do the same strip test before using them? Know I have to if code changes but wasn't sure if it's the same.
> 
> I can't advise you on your machine but 2.9 does seem low. Can you call your diabetes mw?Click to expand...

I found this out today - the test is just to make sure your machine works well. NO need to test it again!


----------



## kdea547

Eating out is hard! The only way I can manage it and still have a little bit of something that I want/like is to have them bring me a good sized salad first and to down a glass of water first so that I don't eat too much of the not so good stuff (evil carbs!) and have lots of fiber to help slow down the release of the carbs.


----------



## KatieB

Well ladies, I had my last growth scan this morning and they've given me an induction date - **22 March **, I'll be 39 weeks! They were really pleased with my blood sugars and my upping the carbs has finally got rid of the ketones :happydance: Baby's abdominal circumference is good and within range, his/her head is at top of chart but consultant said that that is nothing to worry about, big heads can be genetic, lol! I'm blaming OH for this... Can't believe it's come round so soon!


----------



## KatieB

Adelicia said:


> Wish me luck. I'm off to have another growth scan and to (hopefully) see the consultant if they turn up this time!

Hope all went well :flower:


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> Good luck!!
> 
> I went to the diabetes mw today... Same one as I had three years ago! They are very cautious creatures aren't they? Considering I am only just diabetic. Anyway I miffed because I wanted a burger for lunch as they are my craving and I have not had one in months. I was a good girl and had a chicken tikka baguette instead but only ate half the baguette. 1 hr later my sugars are high - I should have had the burger lol. At least the white bread would have been less. It is so hard eating out isn't it!

I sympathise, I've not eaten out for ages as I just can't be bothered to think how many sugars and carbs is in something and everything I want I know I can't have! Have the burger next time, like you say, you think you're going for the healthier option and it goes wrong :wacko: Hope the appointment was ok in general for you though


----------



## K123

Thanks Emmea. 

My readings so far today have all been at the lower end of normal, but none scarily low like yesterdays. Had a bigger breakfast like I'd have had normally - larger bowl of cereal + fresh fruit + juice, and a banana + cereal bar mid morning and felt much better for it. It's hard trying to be good at not eating too many carbs, while making sure I eat enough, while still having lots of cravings/food aversions... Am hoping it'll get easier!


----------



## Emmea12uk

KatieB said:


> Well ladies, I had my last growth scan this morning and they've given me an induction date - **22 March **, I'll be 39 weeks! They were really pleased with my blood sugars and my upping the carbs has finally got rid of the ketones :happydance: Baby's abdominal circumference is good and within range, his/her head is at top of chart but consultant said that that is nothing to worry about, big heads can be genetic, lol! I'm blaming OH for this... Can't believe it's come round so soon!

Wow!! Not long left then!! Just two weeks! Imagine what rewards you can have once you birth baby and get your all clear! Last time I stuffed myself with chocolate cake for weeks! :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123 said:


> Thanks Emmea.
> 
> My readings so far today have all been at the lower end of normal, but none scarily low like yesterdays. Had a bigger breakfast like I'd have had normally - larger bowl of cereal + fresh fruit + juice, and a banana + cereal bar mid morning and felt much better for it. It's hard trying to be good at not eating too many carbs, while making sure I eat enough, while still having lots of cravings/food aversions... Am hoping it'll get easier!

It did for me last time. You just get used to it and know the good and bad stuff.

I got a new meter today and everytime I tested my levels have been high! I sat down to some gorgeous chicken masala with loads of salad and wholemeal pitta and thought - ohh I better check my levels first for my food diary and it was 6.9! I am not allowed food if I am above 6:( I had to watch my son and toddler eat it whilst I waited Grrrrrr.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Shall I put our names and due dates on the front page?


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I had my last growth scan this morning and they've given me an induction date - **22 March **, I'll be 39 weeks! They were really pleased with my blood sugars and my upping the carbs has finally got rid of the ketones :happydance: Baby's abdominal circumference is good and within range, his/her head is at top of chart but consultant said that that is nothing to worry about, big heads can be genetic, lol! I'm blaming OH for this... Can't believe it's come round so soon!
> 
> Wow!! Not long left then!! Just two weeks! Imagine what rewards you can have once you birth baby and get your all clear! Last time I stuffed myself with chocolate cake for weeks! :)Click to expand...

I know, I can't wait! Fingers crossed it goes away! Thanks :flower:


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> Shall I put our names and due dates on the front page?

Yes, that's a nice idea to keep up with each other's progress and see how we're getting on. Well mine's now 22 March depending how effective induction is lol :thumbup:


----------



## Adelicia

Well, I'm back!

The consultant turned up this time (woo!) but was fairly strongly of the opinion that induction was the way to go (boo). I couldn't get an appointment with the consultant midwife as she's booked up until the 22nd of March!

They pushed a bit on the induction side of things, but they eventually saw that that's not the route we wanted (the baby is fine and my bloods are fine, if a little low!) they settled on coming back for monitoring and a membrane sweep in a week.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Adelicia said:


> Wish me luck. I'm off to have another growth scan and to (hopefully) see the consultant if they turn up this time!

good luck! mine isnt for another 2 weeks.


----------



## tabitha561

I found out I probabley have Gestational diabetes. I have to see a specilaist on March 18 and see what they say. What am I going to have to different? 
I have PCOS and im wondering if that could be a reason why I have it?
My blood sugar was 180 after the hour test and I dont think they are going to do the three hour test.:nope::nope:


----------



## MilosMommy7

KatieB said:


> Well ladies, I had my last growth scan this morning and they've given me an induction date - **22 March **, I'll be 39 weeks! They were really pleased with my blood sugars and my upping the carbs has finally got rid of the ketones :happydance: Baby's abdominal circumference is good and within range, his/her head is at top of chart but consultant said that that is nothing to worry about, big heads can be genetic, lol! I'm blaming OH for this... Can't believe it's come round so soon!

yay! that's good that you get to get so close to your due date. i really hope to not be induced/c-sectioned. but as long as the baby comes out healthy.


----------



## KatieB

MilosMommy7 said:


> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I had my last growth scan this morning and they've given me an induction date - **22 March **, I'll be 39 weeks! They were really pleased with my blood sugars and my upping the carbs has finally got rid of the ketones :happydance: Baby's abdominal circumference is good and within range, his/her head is at top of chart but consultant said that that is nothing to worry about, big heads can be genetic, lol! I'm blaming OH for this... Can't believe it's come round so soon!
> 
> yay! that's good that you get to get so close to your due date. i really hope to not be induced/c-sectioned. but as long as the baby comes out healthy.Click to expand...

Thanks :happydance: You never know, it might happen naturally before then and like you say, as long as baby is healthy. I really don't want a c-section as the thought of it scares me but I'm open to the fact that if induction doesn't go well etc then I might need one.


----------



## MilosMommy7

KatieB said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I had my last growth scan this morning and they've given me an induction date - **22 March **, I'll be 39 weeks! They were really pleased with my blood sugars and my upping the carbs has finally got rid of the ketones :happydance: Baby's abdominal circumference is good and within range, his/her head is at top of chart but consultant said that that is nothing to worry about, big heads can be genetic, lol! I'm blaming OH for this... Can't believe it's come round so soon!
> 
> yay! that's good that you get to get so close to your due date. i really hope to not be induced/c-sectioned. but as long as the baby comes out healthy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :happydance: You never know, it might happen naturally before then and like you say, as long as baby is healthy. I really don't want a c-section as the thought of it scares me but I'm open to the fact that if induction doesn't go well etc then I might need one.Click to expand...

i was induced with my son so i was really hoping it would happen naturally this time. if i have to be induced then it has to be done. but if thye tell me c-section i'll be crushed :(


----------



## mdsremos

Milosmommy7 - in your recent thread you mentioned about not having GD in your first pregnancy and weighing the same...I went through the same thing but was actually 1.5 stone lighter in my last pregnancy yet was diagnosed with GD at the GTT!!!
Was such a shock and tried my hardest with diet control to the point that i was starving myself and told to eat normally then had to have insulin injections which was really hard to cope with.
My little on was also a permanent breech and given that I had a previous emergency section it was decided that an elective was the best course of action and we set a date at 38 weeks gestation although I was admitted for 48hrs the week before the op to have steroid injections which sent my insulin levels through the roof, had to test every hour (god my fingers hurt so much and I was sooooo tired!!) and my little boy was delivered a healthy 7lb 6oz at 38 weeks gestation on 30th November 2010.
I stopped the insulin the morning he was delivered and have had a follow up GTT since which was perfect although I do stand a risk of developing type2 in the future so I am 'trying' to watch my diet (am back to pre-pregnancy weight altough only put on 9lbs due to a healthy pregnancy diet) and I did allow myself to over indulge a little with the chocolate and cakes at Christmas because I could!!
GD is a real shock but the care I received was excellent and the extra antenatal appointments were a blessing.....it does 'hopefully' resolve itself afterwards once our bundles of joy are delivered :)


----------



## mdsremos

KatieB - my little one had large measurements too, especially his head (which now follows the 98th centile in his red book but looks proptioned to his body size although his weight/height follow the 50th centile) and his abdominal size was always off the scale but he was delivered at 38 weeks weighing only 7lb 6oz!


----------



## K123

I think putting our names and due dates at the start is a great idea - I'm due on 5th June.


----------



## KatieB

mdsremos said:


> KatieB - my little one had large measurements too, especially his head (which now follows the 98th centile in his red book but looks proptioned to his body size although his weight/height follow the 50th centile) and his abdominal size was always off the scale but he was delivered at 38 weeks weighing only 7lb 6oz!

Thanks mdsremos! Stories like yours make me feel so much better , they don't always get it right do they x


----------



## MilosMommy7

mdsremos said:


> Milosmommy7 - in your recent thread you mentioned about not having GD in your first pregnancy and weighing the same...I went through the same thing but was actually 1.5 stone lighter in my last pregnancy yet was diagnosed with GD at the GTT!!!
> Was such a shock and tried my hardest with diet control to the point that i was starving myself and told to eat normally then had to have insulin injections which was really hard to cope with.
> My little on was also a permanent breech and given that I had a previous emergency section it was decided that an elective was the best course of action and we set a date at 38 weeks gestation although I was admitted for 48hrs the week before the op to have steroid injections which sent my insulin levels through the roof, had to test every hour (god my fingers hurt so much and I was sooooo tired!!) and my little boy was delivered a healthy 7lb 6oz at 38 weeks gestation on 30th November 2010.
> I stopped the insulin the morning he was delivered and have had a follow up GTT since which was perfect although I do stand a risk of developing type2 in the future so I am 'trying' to watch my diet (am back to pre-pregnancy weight altough only put on 9lbs due to a healthy pregnancy diet) and I did allow myself to over indulge a little with the chocolate and cakes at Christmas because I could!!
> GD is a real shock but the care I received was excellent and the extra antenatal appointments were a blessing.....it does 'hopefully' resolve itself afterwards once our bundles of joy are delivered :)

i think me not having it with my first pregnancy is what made me so shocked this time. i was honestly expecting to go into the 1hr test and passing it. my next growth scan is on 17th. so i'm waiting to see if she's still breech at that appt. what is putting me off though is that it seems like she's still switching from breech to not breech still. sometimes she'll kick my cervix for a few days. and then the other days she's kicking above my belly button. although i guess those could be punches! lol.
though i'vebeen told that doctors usually dont get nervous unless you're still breech at 36w.


----------



## joanne40

Hi, I have just been diagnosed, and I am gutted :(
My sister had insulin with both her babies, and my mum is a chronic diabetic. I was ok with my other 3 kids, but I am 41, and haven't had a baby for 9 years. Just feeling a bit down as I really didn't want to be induced, never been induced before. :wacko:


----------



## Adelicia

:( Sorry to hear that Joanne.

It is sucky, but keep in mind that if you had three pregnancies where this wasn't an issue so it's very possible that you can be diet controlled rather than having to go as far as insulin control.

If you want to look for the positive in things you have people in your life who know about diabetes and can help you sorting out the best diet for you.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Hi girls do you mind if I join you. I got my GTT results today and they were 8.2 and so I've got to go down the route of GD. I knew I was at a risk as my mum is type 2 diabetic, my first baby wass 9lb 11oz and I have a raised BMI. I'm feeling really really crap and down and annoyed with myself for being overweight and P***ed off with my stupid body for letting me down. I got my monitor for doing my bloods, and my lunchtime one came back lovely. I hope I can diet control it, but I'm still seriously hacked off. Sorry for the rant :cry:


----------



## K123

Can understand that hacked off feeling. :hugs: I'm still feeling that way. Nobody in my family has diabetes but I am slightly overweight so am annoyed with myself about that. I started my readings on Tues and so far despite still having had chocolate twice and chips once my results have all been at the lower end of normal. Don't quite understand it. :shrug:


----------



## lindsayscoob

From what I've read my GTT results are borderline, and my after lunch reading today was 5.9, was told under 7.8 for after food. So I'm hoping its going to be easy controlled. Should have an idea of my average3 readings at the end of the weekend I suppose. I'm gutted as I really don't want to be induced as I was with my 1st as I went overdue, aand I'm sure it was partly that that made my labour harder. Hopefully your readings will stay good and all will turn out well for you.

Can someone tell me what will happen if I go to consultant on Thursday and my results have stayed within the normal range???


----------



## K123

I don't know but may be able to tell you on Monday as I'm seeing my consultant then. The problem I'm having with my readings is that 3 of my pre-food ones have been too low - 2.9. 3.0 and 3.4. Haven't had anything higher than 6.1 after eating which I don't understand as I thought my blood sugars were meant to be too high if I had GD. Stuck to the diet I was given the first day and got reading of 2.9, so have been eating more normally and am still getting the low readings. Really curious to know what the consultant will say.


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> I don't know but may be able to tell you on Monday as I'm seeing my consultant then. The problem I'm having with my readings is that 3 of my pre-food ones have been too low - 2.9. 3.0 and 3.4. Haven't had anything higher than 6.1 after eating which I don't understand as I thought my blood sugars were meant to be too high if I had GD. Stuck to the diet I was given the first day and got reading of 2.9, so have been eating more normally and am still getting the low readings. Really curious to know what the consultant will say.

It would be great if you could let me know. I would of thought if you had GD your readings would be higher than they are. But even though my mum is diabetic I'm not 100% on it. Hope it goes well on Monday for you.

I've got my 4d scan tomorrow so I'm trying to look forward to that instead of being so cross with myself. After all its not the end of the world is it???


----------



## K123

It's definitely not. Our babies are doing just fine right now - as I'm sure you'll see at your 4d scan tomorrow - and they'll just be getting some extra checks to make sure they stay that way.


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> It's definitely not. Our babies are doing just fine right now - as I'm sure you'll see at your 4d scan tomorrow - and they'll just be getting some extra checks to make sure they stay that way.

Thanks. Think it will seem better when I've done a couple of days of readings and seen exactly whats going on. Good luck for Monday!!


----------



## KatieB

lindsayscoob said:


> Can someone tell me what will happen if I go to consultant on Thursday and my results have stayed within the normal range???

As long as you can keep your results in the normal range then they will just continue to monitor you and your levels every couple of weeks. Quite often as your pregnancy progresses, it can be more difficult to keep your blood sugar levels stable, this happened to me and was put on metformin (I was just borderline with my 2 hour reading, fasting one was fine) but it doesn't always happen and women can continue to manage on diet alone. Good luck for Thursday :flower:


----------



## Emmea12uk

tabitha561 said:


> I found out I probabley have Gestational diabetes. I have to see a specilaist on March 18 and see what they say. What am I going to have to different?
> I have PCOS and im wondering if that could be a reason why I have it?
> My blood sugar was 180 after the hour test and I dont think they are going to do the three hour test.:nope::nope:

Sorry to hear you have been diagnosed:( But you are in good company! It is a shock at first but it does get easier.

I have heard about a link between PCOS and diabetes - as the same horemones are to blame. Could it be that you were diabetic before you became pregnant? In most cases of gestational diabetes, it is just horemones to blame. The ones produced by the placentre block the signals in your body which would normally produce insulin in the event you have high blood glucose. Poor diet and unhealthyness can increase your chances, but it can happen to anyone really. 

I cant believe they are going to leave you that long before discussing the diagnosis with you! That sucks!

I am sure someone else replied to this before I did, but here is what I have to do different. For me, I dont react too badly to sugar so I can manage with just keeping an eye on what I eat. Before every meal I test my blood glucose levels (with a tiny finger prick) and if it is low enough, I eat a meal which will not raise my glucose levels (based on previous trial and error). An hour after the meal I test my levels and if they are ok then I know everything I ate was ok. If they are high then I have to work out what made them go high and avoid it in future.

Things that can make your sugar levels high vary from person to person in quantity but they are carbohydrates which sugar and sugars, including those found in fruit and vege. You should see a dietician who will explain how to work them out. For some of us, we just have to monitor portion control, but for others we have to strict and avoid bad things altogether.

In the long run, after a few weeks of trial and error you should come to realise whether you can control it or not. If you find you are controlling it but not eating enough, or your glucose is high no matter what you do, then you will be given medication - Insulin or metformin - which I cant advise you on as I have never had it.

I hope that helps!


----------



## TTCobsessed

Hi all,

I was diagnosed at 28 weeks (now 33+5) only becuase my husbands family have a strong diabetic history and its sooo hard I know how you all feel!! Once I was dignosed it was only diet controlled but slowly my sugars started to creep up and up, next appointment started metformin which worked for a week or so but once again sugars creep up again. Next appointment increased dose of metformin and now they are still going up grr!! My main problem seems to be the reading after my evening meal the only way to keep the sugars down in the evening is to not have carbs at all for tea and then im really hungry. The consultant keeps telling me to exercise in the evening but to be honest I am getting to the point of after a day at work and being up so early that im just too tired and achy to go for another walk (as I go for a walk at lunch and walk to and from work!!) Baby was already measuring 3 weeks ahead at my last scan and im so worried that baby will be just too big to get out. Does anyone know of any "quick cheats" to got the sugars down in the evening without more pills or exercise?? Sorry for the rant lol!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I had my last growth scan this morning and they've given me an induction date - **22 March **, I'll be 39 weeks! They were really pleased with my blood sugars and my upping the carbs has finally got rid of the ketones :happydance: Baby's abdominal circumference is good and within range, his/her head is at top of chart but consultant said that that is nothing to worry about, big heads can be genetic, lol! I'm blaming OH for this... Can't believe it's come round so soon!
> 
> yay! that's good that you get to get so close to your due date. i really hope to not be induced/c-sectioned. but as long as the baby comes out healthy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :happydance: You never know, it might happen naturally before then and like you say, as long as baby is healthy. I really don't want a c-section as the thought of it scares me but I'm open to the fact that if induction doesn't go well etc then I might need one.Click to expand...
> 
> i was induced with my son so i was really hoping it would happen naturally this time. if i have to be induced then it has to be done. but if thye tell me c-section i'll be crushed :(Click to expand...

I was induced last time too and baby still didnt want to come out. It took three days and up until the point I had an epidural it was ok, but after that it was pure hell! I am not sure I would do that again, or a section! maybe I will say natural or general anaethetic.


----------



## Emmea12uk

joanne40 said:


> Hi, I have just been diagnosed, and I am gutted :(
> My sister had insulin with both her babies, and my mum is a chronic diabetic. I was ok with my other 3 kids, but I am 41, and haven't had a baby for 9 years. Just feeling a bit down as I really didn't want to be induced, never been induced before. :wacko:

Sorry you have been diagnosed:( You really had genes against you! I am here because of the diabetes in my family - it is such a shock. I really hope you manage away from the insulin!


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> Hi girls do you mind if I join you. I got my GTT results today and they were 8.2 and so I've got to go down the route of GD. I knew I was at a risk as my mum is type 2 diabetic, my first baby wass 9lb 11oz and I have a raised BMI. I'm feeling really really crap and down and annoyed with myself for being overweight and P***ed off with my stupid body for letting me down. I got my monitor for doing my bloods, and my lunchtime one came back lovely. I hope I can diet control it, but I'm still seriously hacked off. Sorry for the rant :cry:

Hi! Welcome to our little group. 

first of all 8.2 isnt that bad - it is about the same as me. There is every chance you can diet control it. There are huge benefits - a great diet, a healthy you and a healthy baby. You will have less pregnancy weight gain.

GD is often associated with high BMI but it is a horemonal problem and can really can happen to anyone. Dont put yourself down! Good luck with the diet.


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> From what I've read my GTT results are borderline, and my after lunch reading today was 5.9, was told under 7.8 for after food. So I'm hoping its going to be easy controlled. Should have an idea of my average3 readings at the end of the weekend I suppose. I'm gutted as I really don't want to be induced as I was with my 1st as I went overdue, aand I'm sure it was partly that that made my labour harder. Hopefully your readings will stay good and all will turn out well for you.
> 
> Can someone tell me what will happen if I go to consultant on Thursday and my results have stayed within the normal range???

If your levels have been good then they normal check your usual things, urine, FH etc and book you in for a growth scan. Sometimes they will even discharge you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> K123 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know but may be able to tell you on Monday as I'm seeing my consultant then. The problem I'm having with my readings is that 3 of my pre-food ones have been too low - 2.9. 3.0 and 3.4. Haven't had anything higher than 6.1 after eating which I don't understand as I thought my blood sugars were meant to be too high if I had GD. Stuck to the diet I was given the first day and got reading of 2.9, so have been eating more normally and am still getting the low readings. Really curious to know what the consultant will say.
> 
> It would be great if you could let me know. I would of thought if you had GD your readings would be higher than they are. But even though my mum is diabetic I'm not 100% on it. Hope it goes well on Monday for you.
> 
> I've got my 4d scan tomorrow so I'm trying to look forward to that instead of being so cross with myself. After all its not the end of the world is it???Click to expand...

Ohhh i love 4d scans! Enjoy!


----------



## Emmea12uk

TTCobsessed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was diagnosed at 28 weeks (now 33+5) only becuase my husbands family have a strong diabetic history and its sooo hard I know how you all feel!! Once I was dignosed it was only diet controlled but slowly my sugars started to creep up and up, next appointment started metformin which worked for a week or so but once again sugars creep up again. Next appointment increased dose of metformin and now they are still going up grr!! My main problem seems to be the reading after my evening meal the only way to keep the sugars down in the evening is to not have carbs at all for tea and then im really hungry. The consultant keeps telling me to exercise in the evening but to be honest I am getting to the point of after a day at work and being up so early that im just too tired and achy to go for another walk (as I go for a walk at lunch and walk to and from work!!) Baby was already measuring 3 weeks ahead at my last scan and im so worried that baby will be just too big to get out. Does anyone know of any "quick cheats" to got the sugars down in the evening without more pills or exercise?? Sorry for the rant lol!!

Hi - sorry you are having trouble:( Have you tried Lower GI foods in the evening? And also drinking looooaads of water - maybe even a hot drink if that helps you feel full. I used to do stretches and really small weights in front of the tv to get my sugars down - whilst drinking loads of water.

Would switching to insulin help?

Good luck!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Any other due dates for the front page?


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, im not to far along yet but i was insulin resistant ( pre diabetic) before getting prego and my levels are still high i failed the 1 hr test and will go back next week for the 3 hour and i know that to will be high just like my other ones ive had to do. the things ive read on the internet scare me a little bit and ive been told that usually it just gets worse with preg. im so lost and dont know what to think. i also have high cholesteral (sp?) and have been told there is nothing they can do about that now. this is hard to take in because im only 22 and weight 156 and im 5'5


----------



## Emmea12uk

sma1588 said:


> hey ladies, im not to far along yet but i was insulin resistant ( pre diabetic) before getting prego and my levels are still high i failed the 1 hr test and will go back next week for the 3 hour and i know that to will be high just like my other ones ive had to do. the things ive read on the internet scare me a little bit and ive been told that usually it just gets worse with preg. im so lost and dont know what to think. i also have high cholesteral (sp?) and have been told there is nothing they can do about that now. this is hard to take in because im only 22 and weight 156 and im 5'5

Hi:flower: welcome to the group!

I have no experience of non-gestational diabetes but there are some ladies here who do. I hope you get on ok!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ladies - look at the front page!! we have no boys!


----------



## KatieB

Hey ladies, well since I've been on mat leave this forum has been my lifeline lol! I came across this home birth tv which I'm going to let other threads know of but this particular video is of a homebirth for a lady who had GD. They wanted her to have a hospital birth but she fought it. Good for her I say if that's what she wanted. Anyway, thought it might be nice to watch for any of you who want a homebirth and have been told no! She did it! :flower:

https://www.mybirth.tv/video-diary.cfm?id=10


----------



## Emmea12uk

ohhhh i so wanted a birth centre birth - but they have put their foot down:( grrrrrrr


----------



## mdsremos

K123 - Are you taking insulin injections as your glucose levels are very low. Anything below 4 (my diabetic nurse told me 4 is the floor) is classed a hypoglycaemic and whenever my levels dropped below 4 I felt rotten and had to take glucogel or glucose tablets to get it back up again...if your low levels are not due to insulin then I think your midwife should know to be on the safe side.


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> Ladies - look at the front page!! we have no boys!

I'm team yellow Emmea12uk, you've put me down as having a girl x


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> ohhhh i so wanted a birth centre birth - but they have put their foot down:( grrrrrrr

Sorry you didn't get what you wanted. I know that for me it's not the ideal scenario either to be honest, I would have loved a birthing pool to lounge around in for a while and have gone into labour spontaneously but I feel as though I'm going with what's best at the end of the day. Am getting really nervous now :wacko:


----------



## kdea547

sma1588, I was pre-diabetic (insulin resistance and PCOS) before pregnancy, too. I haven't even been tested, but I'm already seeing a specialist and testing 4 times a day to make sure I'm doing okay. I am currently unmedicated, which I don't like. I was ordered to stop taking metformin a few days ago. Since then, my post meal blood sugars are fine, but my fasting blood sugars are a little high. I will likely have to start taking insulin soon for that alone and yes, insulin resistance does worsen during pregnancy because of hormones. I am 27 and, admittedly, overweight, but I've always been pretty active and eat fairly healthy. Diabetes does not only happen to people are lazy, overweight, and gorge on fatty fried foods all the time. Just doing my best to eat healthy, exercise, and limit my weight gain. I'm also dreaming about the day I get to start doing P90X workouts again and losing some of this excess weight before I have another. Good luck and hopefully you can control this with diet alone. The thought of giving myself injections everyday scares me to no end. I'm a needle-phobe.


----------



## kdea547

I am due August 20. Team yellow for now, but will be finding out in just a couple of weeks!


----------



## sma1588

kdea547 said:


> sma1588, I was pre-diabetic (insulin resistance and PCOS) before pregnancy, too. I haven't even been tested, but I'm already seeing a specialist and testing 4 times a day to make sure I'm doing okay. I am currently unmedicated, which I don't like. I was ordered to stop taking metformin a few days ago. Since then, my post meal blood sugars are fine, but my fasting blood sugars are a little high. I will likely have to start taking insulin soon for that alone and yes, insulin resistance does worsen during pregnancy because of hormones. I am 27 and, admittedly, overweight, but I've always been pretty active and eat fairly healthy. Diabetes does not only happen to people are lazy, overweight, and gorge on fatty fried foods all the time. Just doing my best to eat healthy, exercise, and limit my weight gain. I'm also dreaming about the day I get to start doing P90X workouts again and losing some of this excess weight before I have another. Good luck and hopefully you can control this with diet alone. The thought of giving myself injections everyday scares me to no end. I'm a needle-phobe.

thanks, that helps alot to know im not the only one going threw all this. i know its just going to get worse and i hope it can be controlled threw diet. have they said anything to you about baby comming early due to size or is that not the case all the time with having GD and previous problems with diabetes? i cant wait to have bubs so that way i can get active again with long walks and going to the gym and that stuff.......i would love to try the p90x ive heard it works really good but we just dont have the room for it. i dont want to have to do the shots for myself i tihnk i would freak out if i had to but they were saying something about the finger pricks 4x a day and im already not looking foward to that


----------



## MilosMommy7

how much weight have you guys lost since being on a GD diet? i've lost 3 lbs this past week. i'm wondering if i'll lose more or just stay at a steady weight as baby grows.


----------



## Spunky

I got told on Monday that i have GD. They told me to test 4 times a day. Fasting, and an hour after each meal. BUT they didn't tell me what my levels should be! I was so overwhelmed I forgot to ask!

Does anyone know what they should be for fasting and one hour after food?

Thanks

Side note: did this seriously bum anyone else out? Baby James has had some califications and we've had 3 ultrasounds and a specialist appt over it. They think he'll be fine, and it's nothing major, but waiting another 6 weeks for another ultrasound. THEN the day after the specialist said he should be fine, I get the GD call. It seems like things are just more difficult than they should be!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Spunky said:


> I got told on Monday that i have GD. They told me to test 4 times a day. Fasting, and an hour after each meal. BUT they didn't tell me what my levels should be! I was so overwhelmed I forgot to ask!
> 
> Does anyone know what they should be for fasting and one hour after food?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Side note: did this seriously bum anyone else out? Baby James has had some califications and we've had 3 ultrasounds and a specialist appt over it. They think he'll be fine, and it's nothing major, but waiting another 6 weeks for another ultrasound. THEN the day after the specialist said he should be fine, I get the GD call. It seems like things are just more difficult than they should be!

some doctors have different guidelines. i'm told to test 2 hrs after the time i start eating. and fasting should be 65-90 and after meals no higher than 120.


----------



## kdea547

sma1588 said:


> thanks, that helps alot to know im not the only one going threw all this. i know its just going to get worse and i hope it can be controlled threw diet. have they said anything to you about baby comming early due to size or is that not the case all the time with having GD and previous problems with diabetes? i cant wait to have bubs so that way i can get active again with long walks and going to the gym and that stuff.......i would love to try the p90x ive heard it works really good but we just dont have the room for it. i dont want to have to do the shots for myself i tihnk i would freak out if i had to but they were saying something about the finger pricks 4x a day and im already not looking foward to that

My doctor hasn't said anything about inducing early. I don't think that's always the case unless the baby is getting too large. My friend, who didn't have GD, was allowed to go to 41 weeks and they estimated that her baby was going to be well over 10 pounds at birth (she was just over 9), so I think it depends on the doctor. The finger pricks aren't bad, once you do it...I psyched myself out and it took me a while to work up to it. A really good way to keep after meal blood sugars under control is to take a 10-15 minute walk, do a few sets of squats, or lift some light weights shortly after eating. It drastically reduces my blood sugar. And protein snacks and 10-15 minutes of moderate exercise before bed can help keep your fasting blood sugar down...it's not working all that well for me right now, but it does for a lot of people. Every little bit can keep you from needing medication or insulin at least for a while.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Well I feel bit better after a nights sleep on it. Although I didn't sleep well as I'm so excited about my 4d scan, and I kept having weird dreams like we were late for it and missed it!!! My fasting bloods were 4.6 so was happy with that. Can anyone tell me if being ill affects the GTT results. I read one article that said it shouldn't be done if you are ill as it can affect results. I've got a cold and cough still so was wondering if that would have had any affect??? 
I'm so pleased to meet you guys (well I wish we weren't on here but you know what I mean) as its helped me understand a lot more. Can you add my due date I'm team pink and due 20th May!


----------



## K123

I'm going to add a team blue to that list - my baby's a little boy!

Thanks for the advice on my low readings. Spoke to my GP and community midwife about the low results I'm getting and was told to eat more, esp carbs, and see what get says at hospital appt on Monday. Had chocolate and white toast last night as I was feeling fed up - and still got a low result. Was wondering the same as you Lindsay - was told not to have test done if I was feeling ill and had it as only had a slight cold that morning - but then spent next 4 days in bed with heavy cold/aches/high temp and am wondering if that could have affected the results?


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> I'm going to add a team blue to that list - my baby's a little boy!
> 
> Thanks for the advice on my low readings. Spoke to my GP and community midwife about the low results I'm getting and was told to eat more, esp carbs, and see what get says at hospital appt on Monday. Had chocolate and white toast last night as I was feeling fed up - and still got a low result. Was wondering the same as you Lindsay - was told not to have test done if I was feeling ill and had it as only had a slight cold that morning - but then spent next 4 days in bed with heavy cold/aches/high temp and am wondering if that could have affected the results?

It does make you wonder how much it affects the result. Be interesting to see what your consultant says. I'm going to do my post breakfast bloods in a min, I had cornflakes banana and small OJ so will see what happens after that.


----------



## Emmea12uk

sma1588 said:


> kdea547 said:
> 
> 
> sma1588, I was pre-diabetic (insulin resistance and PCOS) before pregnancy, too. I haven't even been tested, but I'm already seeing a specialist and testing 4 times a day to make sure I'm doing okay. I am currently unmedicated, which I don't like. I was ordered to stop taking metformin a few days ago. Since then, my post meal blood sugars are fine, but my fasting blood sugars are a little high. I will likely have to start taking insulin soon for that alone and yes, insulin resistance does worsen during pregnancy because of hormones. I am 27 and, admittedly, overweight, but I've always been pretty active and eat fairly healthy. Diabetes does not only happen to people are lazy, overweight, and gorge on fatty fried foods all the time. Just doing my best to eat healthy, exercise, and limit my weight gain. I'm also dreaming about the day I get to start doing P90X workouts again and losing some of this excess weight before I have another. Good luck and hopefully you can control this with diet alone. The thought of giving myself injections everyday scares me to no end. I'm a needle-phobe.
> 
> thanks, that helps alot to know im not the only one going threw all this. i know its just going to get worse and i hope it can be controlled threw diet. have they said anything to you about baby comming early due to size or is that not the case all the time with having GD and previous problems with diabetes? i cant wait to have bubs so that way i can get active again with long walks and going to the gym and that stuff.......i would love to try the p90x ive heard it works really good but we just dont have the room for it. i dont want to have to do the shots for myself i tihnk i would freak out if i had to but they were saying something about the finger pricks 4x a day and im already not looking foward to thatClick to expand...

If you are medicated for diabetes, my hospital will always induce before 39 weeks.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I had a cold too and I still do. My readings are much higher than last week when I was fine.


----------



## Adelicia

Emmea12uk said:


> GD is often associated with high BMI but it is a horemonal problem and can really can happen to anyone. Dont put yourself down! Good luck with the diet.

I have one of the healthiest diets about, I don't normally eat refined sugar, I cook almost all my own meals, and my pre preg BMI was 22, which as a recovering anorexic is the *lowest* my doctor says I should have it in case of relapse.

It's not always about lifestyle, sometimes the sugar goblin just takes a shine to you.


----------



## Emmea12uk

In my first pregnancy I was fit and healthy. I ate very well and I rowed and cycled daily ad a hobby. I still got gd. In this pregnancy my weight was 70kilos and I wasn't fit - but I did do an hour brisk walking every day and eat healthily. I cook all my food from scratch and can't stomach processed or pre-packed food. I even go as far as buying local and organic. And I still got it this time too.

I think they use diabetes as a scare tactic to force woman to be healthier and in general, a person with a raised bmi may have a slight higher risk than a healthier person but anyone can get it no matter your lifestyle.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Emmea12uk said:


> In my first pregnancy I was fit and healthy. I ate very well and I rowed and cycled daily ad a hobby. I still got gd. In this pregnancy my weight was 70kilos and I wasn't fit - but I did do an hour brisk walking every day and eat healthily. I cook all my food from scratch and can't stomach processed or pre-packed food. I even go as far as buying local and organic. And I still got it this time too.
> 
> I think they use diabetes as a scare tactic to force woman to be healthier and in general, a person with a raised bmi may have a slight higher risk than a healthier person but anyone can get it no matter your lifestyle.

Do you know what, this and one of thr previous posters has made me feel so much better. I've been kicking myself and blaming myself for being overweight thats caused it. I may be overweight but I eat well, home cooked nutritious food, I just eat too much of it :haha:

Once again I'm so pleased I found this thread and I know you girls will keep me going over the next 11 weeks.


----------



## KatieB

Sounds like we all eat healthily, I also cook my meals from scratch and don't have sugar in hot drinks or drink pop, no weight issues either. Put basically, my midwife said that it's the placenta creating hormones to resist insulin and the pancreas can't always meet this extra demand for more insulin in pregnancy, especially during third trimester, hence GD. She also said that women feel as though they've failed their baby in some way when they're diagnosed (I did, crying on phone) but there is no way I or any other woman should blame herself. We're just the unlucky ones. I wish this thread had been created earlier on!


----------



## Spunky

I didn't eat healthy before and I was overweight. Both my parents have type 2 diabetes now. I am changing what I eat now though. I've already lost a pound since changing my diet on Wednesday. Not qutie MilosMommy7's 3 lbs, but who knows if this is just the start? Not that that's my goal, it's not, but my sudden weight gain before wasn't healthy either.

Thanks for the info MilosMommy7. Mine told me I have to test fasting and 1 hour after eating. I searched online and I think I found no higher than 90 for fasting, 140 for 1 hour, and 120 for 2 hours. Just odd that they wouldn't tell me I though.

This is a great support thread, thank you ladies.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Spunky said:


> I didn't eat healthy before and I was overweight. Both my parents have type 2 diabetes now. I am changing what I eat now though. I've already lost a pound since changing my diet on Wednesday. Not qutie MilosMommy7's 3 lbs, but who knows if this is just the start? Not that that's my goal, it's not, but my sudden weight gain before wasn't healthy either.
> 
> Thanks for the info MilosMommy7. Mine told me I have to test fasting and 1 hour after eating. I searched online and I think I found no higher than 90 for fasting, 140 for 1 hour, and 120 for 2 hours. Just odd that they wouldn't tell me I though.
> 
> This is a great support thread, thank you ladies.

i didnt eat the healthiest i couldve been. and i'm overweight. so maybe that's why i lost weight. i'm hoping not to lose too much! i'd be scared the baby wasnt gaining the correct amount.


----------



## K123

I'm a bit overweight, but eat healthily most of the time. Still suffer from morning sickness though (not as badly as earlier in pregnancy, but still sick 3 or 4 times/week) and when I'm having a nauseaous day I can't stomach brown bread/vegetables etc and find white carbs and fruit the only things I can eat. It doesn't make sticking to a GD diet easy! I'm only 2lb heavier now than when I found out I was pregnant, largely due to losing a lot of weight in first tri through the sickness, so my GD is definitely not linked to excessive weight gain.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Well girls I've eaten normally and out of 11 readings I've had 1 over 7 (after cornflakes, banana and OJ), the rest have been under 6. To me these are looking quite good and I'm really hoping they stay this way, what do you all think???


----------



## K123

They sound good to me. I've had one 7.1 (after breakfast) but that's still well under the 7.5 they want them to be, but otherwise they're all much lower. Just waiting to see what the consultant makes of my readings so far tomorrow. My worry is still that most of my before food ones are in the 3s, and two 2.9s and I really don't understand why as have been having sensible snacks in between meals.


----------



## KatieB

lindsayscoob said:


> Well girls I've eaten normally and out of 11 readings I've had 1 over 7 (after cornflakes, banana and OJ), the rest have been under 6. To me these are looking quite good and I'm really hoping they stay this way, what do you all think???

Yes, that's really good, well done. I know if I had cornflakes and orange juice my reading would be over 7 too! No sugar shreddies and no sugar porridge with skimmed milk gave me a reading over Christmas of 9! Bacon and eggs I get a 5.0! Like everyone else says who has had GD for a few weeks, it really is trial and error for each individual and you will learn what you can and can't tolerate. I really crave cereal, loads of fruit fresh juice, toast and marmite and baguettes, can't *wait* to have some again :wacko:


----------



## lindsayscoob

KatieB said:


> lindsayscoob said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I've eaten normally and out of 11 readings I've had 1 over 7 (after cornflakes, banana and OJ), the rest have been under 6. To me these are looking quite good and I'm really hoping they stay this way, what do you all think???
> 
> Yes, that's really good, well done. I know if I had cornflakes and orange juice my reading would be over 7 too! No sugar shreddies and no sugar porridge with skimmed milk gave me a reading over Christmas of 9! Bacon and eggs I get a 5.0! Like everyone else says who has had GD for a few weeks, it really is trial and error for each individual and you will learn what you can and can't tolerate. I really crave cereal, loads of fruit fresh juice, toast and marmite and baguettes, can't *wait* to have some again :wacko:Click to expand...

Not had any problems with toast, even white toast so far. Had 4 crumpets today and a packet of crisps, still only 5.2. So far I haven;t made any changes, but I know I may well need to when I find something I can't tolerate. I hope when I see the consultant on Thursday she'll let me carry on as I am.

So worried about induction, having to stay in etc. My first was induced and I hated it, didn't get the active natural way I wanted things and felt it made it longer. Does GD have any impact on being able to breast feed? I didn't BF my 1st and this time I'm determined to and I'll be gutted if it does have an impact.


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> They sound good to me. I've had one 7.1 (after breakfast) but that's still well under the 7.5 they want them to be, but otherwise they're all much lower. Just waiting to see what the consultant makes of my readings so far tomorrow. My worry is still that most of my before food ones are in the 3s, and two 2.9s and I really don't understand why as have been having sensible snacks in between meals.

I thought mine were low, 4.2 after eating tonight, but yours are ridiculously low. Let me know what gets said tomorrow..


----------



## K123

After eating mine are mainly in the 5s, it's the before meal ones that worry me. All through this pregnancy I've felt rotten if I get hungry and just feel like the blood sugar readings are showing me why. Problem is now I'm doing the testing I've been told not to eat anything within a couple of hours of a meal so I feel like I'm not 'allowed' to snack at those times and I'm getting very hungry and feeling rubbish as a result. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> After eating mine are mainly in the 5s, it's the before meal ones that worry me. All through this pregnancy I've felt rotten if I get hungry and just feel like the blood sugar readings are showing me why. Problem is now I'm doing the testing I've been told not to eat anything within a couple of hours of a meal so I feel like I'm not 'allowed' to snack at those times and I'm getting very hungry and feeling rubbish as a result. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

I don't have to do pre meal ones, so not sure what mine are. After meals they're normally in the bottom 5's. Your results would explain why you feel rubbish, be interesting to see hwta said about them. Good luck


----------



## K123

I find it amazing how different the schedules of testing we've all been given to do are. Can understand them being tailored to the individual after they've looked at our results, but would have expected them to start of the same. I have to do before and and 90minutes after breakfast and dinner one day, and then before and 90 mins after lunch and just before bed the next day.


----------



## KatieB

> So worried about induction, having to stay in etc. My first was induced and I hated it, didn't get the active natural way I wanted things and felt it made it longer. Does GD have any impact on being able to breast feed? I didn't BF my 1st and this time I'm determined to and I'll be gutted if it does have an impact.

If anything, BF is encouraged even more to stabilise any potential blood sugar dips. I will want my baby on skin to skin straightaway for this and I'm being induced. There should be no reason why you can't BF any more than in a "normal" pregnancy


----------



## lindsayscoob

KatieB said:


> So worried about induction, having to stay in etc. My first was induced and I hated it, didn't get the active natural way I wanted things and felt it made it longer. Does GD have any impact on being able to breast feed? I didn't BF my 1st and this time I'm determined to and I'll be gutted if it does have an impact.
> 
> If anything, BF is encouraged even more to stabilise any potential blood sugar dips. I will want my baby on skin to skin straightaway for this and I'm being induced. There should be no reason why you can't BF any more than in a "normal" pregnancyClick to expand...

Thankyou, of all the things I've been worried about it was this the most.


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> Well girls I've eaten normally and out of 11 readings I've had 1 over 7 (after cornflakes, banana and OJ), the rest have been under 6. To me these are looking quite good and I'm really hoping they stay this way, what do you all think???

I'd say so!!! But keep an eye out as it may get worse as your baby grows.


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123 said:


> They sound good to me. I've had one 7.1 (after breakfast) but that's still well under the 7.5 they want them to be, but otherwise they're all much lower. Just waiting to see what the consultant makes of my readings so far tomorrow.e My worry is still that most of my before food ones are in the 3s, and two 2.9s and I really don't understand why as have been having sensible snacks in between meals.

I really do think the machine may be off.... You should be feeling a bit ill dipping that low.


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsayscoob said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I've eaten normally and out of 11 readings I've had 1 over 7 (after cornflakes, banana and OJ), the rest have been under 6. To me these are looking quite good and I'm really hoping they stay this way, what do you all think???
> 
> Yes, that's really good, well done. I know if I had cornflakes and orange juice my reading would be over 7 too! No sugar shreddies and no sugar porridge with skimmed milk gave me a reading over Christmas of 9! Bacon and eggs I get a 5.0! Like everyone else says who has had GD for a few weeks, it really is trial and error for each individual and you will learn what you can and can't tolerate. I really crave cereal, loads of fruit fresh juice, toast and marmite and baguettes, can't *wait* to have some again :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not had any problems with toast, even white toast so far. Had 4 crumpets today and a packet of crisps, still only 5.2. So far I haven;t made any changes, but I know I may well need to when I find something I can't tolerate. I hope when I see the consultant on Thursday she'll let me carry on as I am.
> 
> So worried about induction, having to stay in etc. My first was induced and I hated it, didn't get the active natural way I wanted things and felt it made it longer. Does GD have any impact on being able to breast feed? I didn't BF my 1st and this time I'm determined to and I'll be gutted if it does have an impact.Click to expand...

The opposite in fact! Diabetes can mean baby is hypoglyceamic and jaundiced and the best way to treat these is to breastfeed. They told me they will expect me to hold my baby straightaway skin to skin and feed it within an hour, then three hourly


----------



## Emmea12uk

My after meals tend to be in the sevens, occassionally the eights, but I am still trial an error-ing! I have not had to make too many adjustments yet - just be careful with orange juice and jams and marmalades. I find if it is homecooked then I am fine. Packaged foods send me nuts as they contain so much added sugar! Why does this country put so much salt and sugar in things!!


----------



## K123

I have felt rough when my sugars have dropped low - but the midwife and diabetic nurses I saw today told me they weren't interested in any low readings as as I'm not on insulin they're not a problem. Was not happy with that comment. And am curious to see what my ante-natal/neurology consultant will say about the low results on Fri as low blood sugars can trigger migraine. On more positive side they've agreed to redo my GTT so I'm having it redone on Weds and will get the results next Monday. They agreed that as I was going down with a bug when I had the test I could have fgot a higher result than normal for me. Hoping that it will say I don't have GD after all.


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> I have felt rough when my sugars have dropped low - but the midwife and diabetic nurses I saw today told me they weren't interested in any low readings as as I'm not on insulin they're not a problem. Was not happy with that comment. And am curious to see what my ante-natal/neurology consultant will say about the low results on Fri as low blood sugars can trigger migraine. On more positive side they've agreed to redo my GTT so I'm having it redone on Weds and will get the results next Monday. They agreed that as I was going down with a bug when I had the test I could have fgot a higher result than normal for me. Hoping that it will say I don't have GD after all.

Lets hope that the second GTT comes out ok and it was the bug. 

I spoke to my midwife today as I've been getting myself in a state having no answers. She said not to worry about it, to carry on as I am and the consultant will tell me more on Thurs. So although she was lovely she didn't help much. Although she did say to mention to the consultant that I was ill with a cold, and that with the way my readings are she may suggest another GTT and to keep monitoring. I really hope so!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I hope you escape the gd the second time both of you!


----------



## lindsayscoob

Emmea12uk said:


> I hope you escape the gd the second time both of you!

Thanks, I'm not holding my breath but we'll see.


----------



## K123

I'm not holding my breath either ... but it would be nice to have one less thing to worry about. 3 hospital appts this week and 3 more next are far too many!!!


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> I'm not holding my breath either ... but it would be nice to have one less thing to worry about. 3 hospital appts this week and 3 more next are far too many!!!

I think thats whats bothering me to a certain extent. I HATE doctors and hospitals, have only just got used to seeing the midwife without feeling anxious. I have no idea why I am like I am, never had a bad experience or anything like that. I just get myself really worked up. My lovely hubby has bought me a Kindle to entertain me and take my mind off things a bit bless him.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Yeah me too! I have three this week, four lady week. I am used to it as my son is normally the one with all the appointments but this is caos! Today we have a 9:30, an 11 and an 11:50 all in different locations.


----------



## Dee_H

Emmea12uk said:


> lindsayscoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsayscoob said:
> 
> 
> Well girls I've eaten normally and out of 11 readings I've had 1 over 7 (after cornflakes, banana and OJ), the rest have been under 6. To me these are looking quite good and I'm really hoping they stay this way, what do you all think???
> 
> Yes, that's really good, well done. I know if I had cornflakes and orange juice my reading would be over 7 too! No sugar shreddies and no sugar porridge with skimmed milk gave me a reading over Christmas of 9! Bacon and eggs I get a 5.0! Like everyone else says who has had GD for a few weeks, it really is trial and error for each individual and you will learn what you can and can't tolerate. I really crave cereal, loads of fruit fresh juice, toast and marmite and baguettes, can't *wait* to have some again :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Not had any problems with toast, even white toast so far. Had 4 crumpets today and a packet of crisps, still only 5.2. So far I haven;t made any changes, but I know I may well need to when I find something I can't tolerate. I hope when I see the consultant on Thursday she'll let me carry on as I am.
> 
> So worried about induction, having to stay in etc. My first was induced and I hated it, didn't get the active natural way I wanted things and felt it made it longer. Does GD have any impact on being able to breast feed? I didn't BF my 1st and this time I'm determined to and I'll be gutted if it does have an impact.Click to expand...
> 
> The opposite in fact! Diabetes can mean baby is hypoglyceamic and jaundiced and the best way to treat these is to breastfeed. They told me they will expect me to hold my baby straightaway skin to skin and feed it within an hour, then three hourlyClick to expand...

Hi..my DD had low blood sugar and mild jaundice when she was born...didn't have to go under the lights..just some natural sun. The doc was checking her sugars every 1/2 hour for 2 hours and said if it wasn't at least 3.5 after 2 hours she would need to go to the NICU..luckily the last time they tested, she was good and was able to stay with us. Initiate skin-to-skin and breastfeeding ASAP. Docs can wait to do weight checks and can do any tests that need to be done with baby on your chest skin-to-skin. It will actually keep baby a lot more calm to be on you. Skin-to-skin has been known to be beneifical in a number of ways..including regulating blood sugar!!
Diabetics generally have their milk come in a few days later than non-diabetics. I had trouble at first but once the milk came in it was great. Utilize any supports available to you in hospital to help with breastfeeding and continue skin-to-skin...Dad can do this too!!


----------



## Adelicia

Dee_H said:


> Initiate skin-to-skin and breastfeeding ASAP. Docs can wait to do weight checks and can do any tests that need to be done with baby on your chest skin-to-skin. It will actually keep baby a lot more calm to be on you. Skin-to-skin has been known to be beneficial in a number of ways..including regulating blood sugar!!

Also, delaying weighing will mean your baby has hopefully had a chance to feed a bit, and therefore more likely to have passed more of their meconium and so will weigh a little less. You are less likely to then get the doctors saying the baby isn't putting on enough weight over the first few days ;)



Dee_H said:


> Diabetics generally have their milk come in a few days later than non-diabetics. I had trouble at first but once the milk came in it was great. Utilize any supports available to you in hospital to help with breastfeeding and continue skin-to-skin...Dad can do this too!!

I did not know that about breast milk coming in a bit later. Are you aware if it reduces colostrum production as well?


----------



## Emmea12uk

I never knew that either! Last time my milk came in very late and they fed my baby by string in nicu:( it wS a downhill slope from there on.


----------



## MilosMommy7

they said on monday i'll have a US and a NST. i already had a growth scan scheduled with the specialist for thursday. so i'll have two USs next week done. they called the specialist to make sure if they should still do the US on monday as well as the NST and they said yes. my OB had to run out and catch a baby so the specialist has to call and talk to my OB still. i had a US with the specialist the day before i turned 30 weeks, they said she was measuring small. not sure if that has anything to do with it.
how often do you guys have to go for NSTs?


----------



## the.lion

Hey all.
I just found out today that I failed my 3 hour GTT test. I meet with the diabetes nurse sometime in the next week or so. This is my first pregnancy and am due May 16th.
I'm a little stressed about the situation, especially because I have ulcerative colitis and my GI doctor said that GD complicates his treatment plan for my colitis. My husband has been really supportive but I am still not happy with the whole thing. I'm used to restricting my diet to a degree because of my colitis... but the things I restrict for that are the things that I should be eating because of the GD. 

Just really frustrated. I feel like this pregnancy has been nothing but complications. Can't wait to have the little guy though.


----------



## Guera

I failed my 1 hour test and just took the 3 hour test on Mon. Havent got the results back yet. It is very odd, as this is my 4th pregnancy and Ive never had a problem before. Ive actually only gained 4 pounds in the entire pregnancy and nothing at all this past month, so I know its not that Im eating too much. I just dont understand what is going on. 
I really hope I passed the 3 hour test, but something is telling me not to be too confident. 
I really dont eat many carbs, so I dont see what I should be cutting out. Its just very stressful.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> they said on monday i'll have a US and a NST. i already had a growth scan scheduled with the specialist for thursday. so i'll have two USs next week done. they called the specialist to make sure if they should still do the US on monday as well as the NST and they said yes. my OB had to run out and catch a baby so the specialist has to call and talk to my OB still. i had a US with the specialist the day before i turned 30 weeks, they said she was measuring small. not sure if that has anything to do with it.
> how often do you guys have to go for NSTs?

What is an nst?


----------



## Emmea12uk

the.lion said:


> Hey all.
> I just found out today that I failed my 3 hour GTT test. I meet with the diabetes nurse sometime in the next week or so. This is my first pregnancy and am due May 16th.
> I'm a little stressed about the situation, especially because I have ulcerative colitis and my GI doctor said that GD complicates his treatment plan for my colitis. My husband has been really supportive but I am still not happy with the whole thing. I'm used to restricting my diet to a degree because of my colitis... but the things I restrict for that are the things that I should be eating because of the GD.
> 
> Just really frustrated. I feel like this pregnancy has been nothing but complications. Can't wait to have the little guy though.


Hi!!! Welcome to our group!

Sorry you are having rough pregnancy. My last one was the sane, one thing after another. Try not to worry about gd just yet and very often it turns out not to be as bad as expected, and if you do struggle, then there is always medication. What is colitis?


----------



## MilosMommy7

Emmea12uk said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> they said on monday i'll have a US and a NST. i already had a growth scan scheduled with the specialist for thursday. so i'll have two USs next week done. they called the specialist to make sure if they should still do the US on monday as well as the NST and they said yes. my OB had to run out and catch a baby so the specialist has to call and talk to my OB still. i had a US with the specialist the day before i turned 30 weeks, they said she was measuring small. not sure if that has anything to do with it.
> how often do you guys have to go for NSTs?
> 
> What is an nst?Click to expand...

a non-stress test. where they monitor the heartrate.


----------



## K123

I haven't heard of NST's here - but this is my first pregnancy and I may not have reached the stage where they do them yet.

Had my repeat GTT this morning and really not sure how it went. Get the results from the diabetes midwife at an appt next Monday - though I'm hoping I may get them earlier as I'll be up at the hospital on Friday morning for an ante-natal/neurology appt. Did a finger prick test this morning, which I know won't be as accurate or give the same reading - and that was dead on 7.8 so I'm guessing it'll be really close as to whether I pass or fail.


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> I haven't heard of NST's here - but this is my first pregnancy and I may not have reached the stage where they do them yet.
> 
> Had my repeat GTT this morning and really not sure how it went. Get the results from the diabetes midwife at an appt next Monday - though I'm hoping I may get them earlier as I'll be up at the hospital on Friday morning for an ante-natal/neurology appt. Did a finger prick test this morning, which I know won't be as accurate or give the same reading - and that was dead on 7.8 so I'm guessing it'll be really close as to whether I pass or fail.

I hope it goes ok. I hate waiting for results to things.


----------



## K123

Hope you manage to get your retest arranged. Is you appointment tomorrow? How have your readings been?


----------



## Dee_H

Adelicia said:


> Dee_H said:
> 
> 
> Initiate skin-to-skin and breastfeeding ASAP. Docs can wait to do weight checks and can do any tests that need to be done with baby on your chest skin-to-skin. It will actually keep baby a lot more calm to be on you. Skin-to-skin has been known to be beneficial in a number of ways..including regulating blood sugar!!
> 
> Also, delaying weighing will mean your baby has hopefully had a chance to feed a bit, and therefore more likely to have passed more of their meconium and so will weigh a little less. You are less likely to then get the doctors saying the baby isn't putting on enough weight over the first few days ;)
> 
> 
> 
> Dee_H said:
> 
> 
> Diabetics generally have their milk come in a few days later than non-diabetics. I had trouble at first but once the milk came in it was great. Utilize any supports available to you in hospital to help with breastfeeding and continue skin-to-skin...Dad can do this too!!Click to expand...
> 
> I did not know that about breast milk coming in a bit later. Are you aware if it reduces colostrum production as well?Click to expand...

This is what I was told by my doc and the Diabetic nutritionist...I found it to be true in my case.


----------



## Spunky

the.lion - I feel you. If it's not one thing, it seems to be another. It's been very stressful!!

I thought 4 appointments in 2 weeks was bad!! I keep getting called saying we have one appointment, and you have to take off work at this time to be here. I'm a teacher and have been having so much trouble getting other people to watch my classes and using my sick time (which I had been saving for maternity leave!). 

MilosMommy7 - I lost like 2-3 lbs last week! This new "diet" is crazy! I go to the doc tomorrow, I'm sure she'll say it's fine, but it seems like a lot. But I'm not eating all the crap I was before. I've now only gained 9 pounds.

I hate all the finger pricking!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

spunky - i've gained a lb in the last week. so now only 2 lbs down from when i started the GD diet. it looks like i'll probably keep a steady weight.


----------



## Adelicia

Slightly OT, but not too much.

I've been trying to hand express to get some colostrum ready for when bumpy comes out. I was a bit worried I'd find BFing difficult because of the GD and having one inverted nipple and one mostly flat one. I'd not had any luck, and was really starting to convince myself I wouldn't be able to nurse (I'm paranoid, partially because I don't eat and won't be feeding my baby any animal products so I'm esp keen to avoid formula)

Yesterday in a fit of moodiness I went and bought a hand pump. Well, would you believe it after just a very few moments I started getting some colostrum come through, and within about 20mins I had collected 1ml. This might not sound a lot, but my NCT course leader (who is also a lactation consultant) said that this was a very good amount to be able to get out prenatally so I was over the moon as I'd convinced myself the cupboard was bare :)


----------



## Adelicia

MilosMommy7 said:


> spunky - i've gained a lb in the last week. so now only 2 lbs down from when i started the GD diet. it looks like i'll probably keep a steady weight.

I lost over two kilos in the first two weeks, and then have been putting it back on again the last week. I think your body has a bit of a shocked moment, then goes 'Oh, okay, this is what we are eating now? Why didn't you say?' and deals with the new diet.


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> Hope you manage to get your retest arranged. Is you appointment tomorrow? How have your readings been?

Well, i thought my appointment was today, luckily I checked my letter as its tomorrow!!! OOpps. My readings have been great, 1 slightly askew but otherwise they've been fine. Wish i could get rid of this stupid cold though, my sinuses hurt and my headaches. I never get colds, if I do they only last a couple of days, had this one a fortnight. :growlmad:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Adelicia said:


> Slightly OT, but not too much.
> 
> I've been trying to hand express to get some colostrum ready for when bumpy comes out. I was a bit worried I'd find BFing difficult because of the GD and having one inverted nipple and one mostly flat one. I'd not had any luck, and was really starting to convince myself I wouldn't be able to nurse (I'm paranoid, partially because I don't eat and won't be feeding my baby any animal products so I'm esp keen to avoid formula)
> 
> Yesterday in a fit of moodiness I went and bought a hand pump. Well, would you believe it after just a very few moments I started getting some colostrum come through, and within about 20mins I had collected 1ml. This might not sound a lot, but my NCT course leader (who is also a lactation consultant) said that this was a very good amount to be able to get out prenatally so I was over the moon as I'd convinced myself the cupboard was bare :)

Yay!!! I was never able to do it by hand - I don't have enough stamina, I even got nowhere with a hand pump. I used an electric one which was amazing!

I have rubbish nipples too and used shields. They were great!


----------



## Adelicia

Back from the stretch and sweep. Apparently the baby was very low, but I'm not fully effaced and only 1cm dilated. The consultant did manage to get a finger in, but didn't spend long up there so I don't know what good she could have done, however, she did seem to think it might do the trick. I'm getting very mild contractions, but they could just be BH.

In for another CTG on Saturday, then seeing the consultant again on my due date which is Tuesday. In the mean time I'm sat typing on a birth ball. out you come bumpy!



Emmea12uk said:


> Yay!!! I was never able to do it by hand - I don't have enough stamina, I even got nowhere with a hand pump. I used an electric one which was amazing!
> 
> I have rubbish nipples too and used shields. They were great!

I'm not planning on using bottles unless totally necessary, so I couldn't justify the cost of an electric pump. I bought the manual one thinking it wouldn't work, and had a few experimental pumps on one side (the side that's just flat ) and got nothing, then moved over to the inverted one and managed to get a tiny bit... and after a few mins it was coming fairly quickly and dripping off my nipples onto my belly whenever I removed the pump. Back to the flat nipple and got a bit (but not as much) out.

I think it's going to be a bit of a slog, but I'm certainly feeling happier about things right now :)


----------



## KatieB

Get bouncing on that ball! Hope things get moving soon for you :happydance:


----------



## kdea547

Went to the specialist yesterday and I am thrilled! He said the only thing out of whack was my fasting blood sugar, but he didn't seem too concerned about it and said no insulin for now and that for the most part, my blood sugars were good for someone who didn't have diabetes or pre-diabetes at all. :happydance: I go back in 2 weeks and if I'm still good then, I only have to go once a month, which is also thrilling since my average number of doctor's appointments is running high...6 in 3 weeks, 3 of those in one day! It's hard to work full time when you're constantly sitting in a doctor's office.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I really hope the sweep does the trick for you! Are you going to try any more of natures tips to hurry things up? I swore by raspberry leaf tea last time.

Electric pumps are brill. I used it to try and increase my supply and froze the milk. Then if I needed a break or a night off hubby could feed those. It lasts ages in the freezer. Anyway! So pleased you got some! I am sure you will be fine! Let us know if you go into labour!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> Went to the specialist yesterday and I am thrilled! He said the only thing out of whack was my fasting blood sugar, but he didn't seem too concerned about it and said no insulin for now and that for the most part, my blood sugars were good for someone who didn't have diabetes or pre-diabetes at all. :happydance: I go back in 2 weeks and if I'm still good then, I only have to go once a month, which is also thrilling since my average number of doctor's appointments is running high...6 in 3 weeks, 3 of those in one day! It's hard to work full time when you're constantly sitting in a doctor's office.

Great news! Well done!! Those blasted appointments suck! I have several a week for my son and several a week for myself. The clinics always run over an hour late too. Grrrrrr

I had mine yesterday and I waited 1.5 hours with my toddler going nuts to be on there for 3 minutes...!?! They told me to keep finger pricking for two weeks and if I have still got as many high readings, they want me on insulin. I had two 8.1?!? And I wasn't being a good girl at the time. I think if I get any more I won't bother telling them unless I really can't help control them. I could have if but on those days I knew I was being bad eating a pre-packed meals. I managed to skip the group nutrition class where they ask stupid questions like "is. Potato a carb or vege? Does orange juice contain sugar.." duh


----------



## Adelicia

Emmea12uk said:


> I really hope the sweep does the trick for you! Are you going to try any more of natures tips to hurry things up? I swore by raspberry leaf tea last time.

Raspberry leaf tea, clary sage, 'Private time with husband ;)' Stimulating the acupressure points, walking and birth ball bouncing, so pretty much everything I can think of. I really want 'Elvis to leave the building' without any pharmaceutical assistance. Obviously expressing breastmilk also helps as it's nipple stimulation.

Have just walked for the 90 mins round trip up to the hospital to pick up some breastfeeding syringes, now, surely that has to shake the baby loose? :yellow:


----------



## joanne40

Hi again girlies........just to let you know, had my 2nd GT test yesterday, and the results are I passed!!!! I stopped drinking pepsi once I found out last week that my GT was positive, and thats obviously done the trick! Well, I was drinking at least 2 cans a day, I bloomin love pepsi, but I knew it wouldn't be good sugar wise!
This thread is great for info and very supportive, so thank you xx :thumbup:
Jo x


----------



## Adelicia

Aww, congrats Jo :O) I'm glad for you.


----------



## K123

Great news Joanne!


----------



## KatieB

joanne40 said:


> Hi again girlies........just to let you know, had my 2nd GT test yesterday, and the results are I passed!!!! I stopped drinking pepsi once I found out last week that my GT was positive, and thats obviously done the trick! Well, I was drinking at least 2 cans a day, I bloomin love pepsi, but I knew it wouldn't be good sugar wise!
> This thread is great for info and very supportive, so thank you xx :thumbup:
> Jo x

Great news Joanne:thumbup: must be such a relief for you :flower:


----------



## womblemum

I was diagnosed with impaired glucose tolerance last week and had my first appointment today to get my blood sugar tester etc. One thing confused me from the appointment:

The midwife said that the baby would have to stay in for 3 days to have their sugar tested but in the literature produced by the hospital about gestational diabetes it stated that they test the baby for 24 hours and if it is fine that is the end of it.

Does anyone know whether 24 hours or 3 days is right? 

(I'm just using diet to control things at present so don't know if that has any bearing on it)

Many thanks!


----------



## Adelicia

womblemum said:


> I was diagnosed with impaired glucose tolerance last week and had my first appointment today to get my blood sugar tester etc. One thing confused me from the appointment:
> 
> The midwife said that the baby would have to stay in for 3 days to have their sugar tested but in the literature produced by the hospital about gestational diabetes it stated that they test the baby for 24 hours and if it is fine that is the end of it.
> 
> Does anyone know whether 24 hours or 3 days is right?
> 
> (I'm just using diet to control things at present so don't know if that has any bearing on it)
> 
> Many thanks!

I was told 24 hours min, longer if the babies blood sugar is low. I think 3 days is normal stay for a c-section now, could she have meant if you end up having one of those?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Adelicia said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> I really hope the sweep does the trick for you! Are you going to try any more of natures tips to hurry things up? I swore by raspberry leaf tea last time.
> 
> Raspberry leaf tea, clary sage, 'Private time with husband ;)' Stimulating the acupressure points, walking and birth ball bouncing, so pretty much everything I can think of. I really want 'Elvis to leave the building' without any pharmaceutical assistance. Obviously expressing breastmilk also helps as it's nipple stimulation.
> 
> Have just walked for the 90 mins round trip up to the hospital to pick up some breastfeeding syringes, now, surely that has to shake the baby loose? :yellow:Click to expand...

Wow you have been busy!! Really hope it does the trick for you!


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> I really hope the sweep does the trick for you! Are you going to try any more of natures tips to hurry things up? I swore by raspberry leaf tea last time. QUOTE]
> 
> I'm now drinking 3 cups per day to "tone" my uterus lol! I'm really hoping that something happens before I have to be induced :wacko:


----------



## Emmea12uk

joanne40 said:


> Hi again girlies........just to let you know, had my 2nd GT test yesterday, and the results are I passed!!!! I stopped drinking pepsi once I found out last week that my GT was positive, and thats obviously done the trick! Well, I was drinking at least 2 cans a day, I bloomin love pepsi, but I knew it wouldn't be good sugar wise!
> This thread is great for info and very supportive, so thank you xx :thumbup:
> Jo x

Yay Jo!! Fantastic news! That blasted coke and pepsi are pure evil! It does nothing but harm! Has the world hooked


----------



## Emmea12uk

womblemum said:


> I was diagnosed with impaired glucose tolerance last week and had my first appointment today to get my blood sugar tester etc. One thing confused me from the appointment:
> 
> The midwife said that the baby would have to stay in for 3 days to have their sugar tested but in the literature produced by the hospital about gestational diabetes it stated that they test the baby for 24 hours and if it is fine that is the end of it.
> 
> Does anyone know whether 24 hours or 3 days is right?
> 
> (I'm just using diet to control things at present so don't know if that has any bearing on it)
> 
> Many thanks!

Sure they did t say "up to three days"? That sounds awful cautious to me!!


----------



## kdea547

Emmea12uk said:


> Great news! Well done!! Those blasted appointments suck! I have several a week for my son and several a week for myself. The clinics always run over an hour late too. Grrrrrr
> 
> I had mine yesterday and I waited 1.5 hours with my toddler going nuts to be on there for 3 minutes...!?! They told me to keep finger pricking for two weeks and if I have still got as many high readings, they want me on insulin. I had two 8.1?!? And I wasn't being a good girl at the time. I think if I get any more I won't bother telling them unless I really can't help control them. I could have if but on those days I knew I was being bad eating a pre-packed meals. I managed to skip the group nutrition class where they ask stupid questions like "is. Potato a carb or vege? Does orange juice contain sugar.." duh

Yes, my doctor is always running at least a half hour behind, usually more. I don't think a couple of high readings warrants insulin! I would think that taking insulin when you're normal the majority of time could cause you to go hypoglycemic a lot. I have hypoglycemia between meals and overnight and I think insulin would make my rebounds from that much more agressive, so I'm glad they're just taking a wait and see approach for me. They are making me go to the 3 hour gestational diabetes class even though after having had pre-diabetes prior, I've been to see a diabetes educator and been given the run down on nutrition and exercise. I hate when they speak to me like I'm a child and know nothing! Good luck with continuing to control it with diet. I know its stressful. My blood sugars had been creeping up before my appointment, though not too high, and after my appointment, I've had much lower blood sugars all day long. I was so stressed before about insulin and so relieved after the appointment...I think it was not helping at all.


----------



## kdea547

joanne40 said:


> Hi again girlies........just to let you know, had my 2nd GT test yesterday, and the results are I passed!!!! I stopped drinking pepsi once I found out last week that my GT was positive, and thats obviously done the trick! Well, I was drinking at least 2 cans a day, I bloomin love pepsi, but I knew it wouldn't be good sugar wise!
> This thread is great for info and very supportive, so thank you xx :thumbup:
> Jo x

That's great news!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Actually I have not had a high reading since the second day I was testing and I keep pushing the trial and error a little further. I had chip shop chips, curry aside and a sausage and was fine - I had burger king and was fine, even my nemesis microwave korma. I can't seem to get it high now.... I have had a bad cold but I hadn't come down with it at my gtt, just a few days after. Now it has gone, do have my high sugars...

Still I ought to carry on monitoring since I am only 22 weeks.


----------



## pickles

I had an interesting conversation at the diabetes clinic the other day. My diabetes consultant said that that they now take all of the GTT readings into consideration when they flag some as having GD. Before it was just the fasting and 2 hour one, but now they take notice of the 1 hour one and apparently that was the one I failed, I passed the others. If they hadn't done that I would have been undiagnosed. 

Wonder if that's just the hospital I'm at or whenether it's UK wide? He said the study had come from the USA.


----------



## sma1588

i went for my 3 hr test yesterday and did the fasting blood levels then drank that drink and the guy told me to be back by 1:10 wich was in 3 hrs. so i did that and they said i missed the other 2 test so it needs to be done all over again! agh i was so mad im not going to re do it untill they make me do it at the 20 weeks or whatever it is


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> Actually I have not had a high reading since the second day I was testing and I keep pushing the trial and error a little further. I had chip shop chips, curry aside and a sausage and was fine - I had burger king and was fine, even my nemesis microwave korma. I can't seem to get it high now.... I have had a bad cold but I hadn't come down with it at my gtt, just a few days after. Now it has gone, do have my high sugars...
> 
> Still I ought to carry on monitoring since I am only 22 weeks.

That's good news, hopefully your readings will continue to be ok. It's interesting like you say that since your cold has gone, your readings have gone down, this has happened to me before and they are also higher if I'm stressed out :growlmad:


----------



## K123

Great news about your readings Emmea. :thumbup:

I think I passed my GTT retest. Scored 7.8 so right on the borderline. Need to go back and see diabetes midwife on Monday and hopefully will be discharged from diabetes clinic after that. Consultants I saw this morning were very concerned about how low my blood sugars were in some of my blood tests though so have to go and see someone about that in 2weeks time (was meant to be next week but consultant I need to see is on holiday so has to be the week after)


----------



## Emmea12uk

pickles said:


> I had an interesting conversation at the diabetes clinic the other day. My diabetes consultant said that that they now take all of the GTT readings into consideration when they flag some as having GD. Before it was just the fasting and 2 hour one, but now they take notice of the 1 hour one and apparently that was the one I failed, I passed the others. If they hadn't done that I would have been undiagnosed.
> 
> Wonder if that's just the hospital I'm at or whenether it's UK wide? He said the study had come from the USA.

Not sure, my first test was all three, the second was just fasting and two hour.


----------



## Emmea12uk

pickles said:


> I had an interesting conversation at the diabetes clinic the other day. My diabetes consultant said that that they now take all of the GTT readings into consideration when they flag some as having GD. Before it was just the fasting and 2 hour one, but now they take notice of the 1 hour one and apparently that was the one I failed, I passed the others. If they hadn't done that I would have been undiagnosed.
> 
> Wonder if that's just the hospital I'm at or whenether it's UK wide? He said the study had come from the USA.




sma1588 said:


> i went for my 3 hr test yesterday and did the fasting blood levels then drank that drink and the guy told me to be back by 1:10 wich was in 3 hrs. so i did that and they said i missed the other 2 test so it needs to be done all over again! agh i was so mad im not going to re do it untill they make me do it at the 20 weeks or whatever it is

Oh what??? That is stooopid! They can get a 1hr and 2hr from the 3hr bloods - called hb or something.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good news k123. I hope you get discharged! I hope the low sugars aren't a problem.


----------



## Lea8198

Hi girls. I have never popped into this thread before, I guess because I have never needed to.

I was wondering if you might be able to give me some advice. I am testing my own urine at home due to pre-eclampsia watch and having protein in my urine. However, tonight when i did the test I also had 2-3+ of sugar. I have never seen anything on this part of the urine stick. ever. Can it be affected by something you drink? I have drank before and it has never shown up but I wondered if a coke i had (yes naughty me!) at lunch time could have affected it 4 hours later? I have had coke before and it has never shown anything up but I am looking for a reason why this might have happened.

I also had blood and protein and white cells but all tests are clear so far. I am still being monitored.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MilosMommy7

lea - i've never tested my urine before (just the finger pricks). i know they test your urine at the doctor's office and they can tell how much is in there. but i think they look at ketones.


----------



## sma1588

Emmea12uk said:


> pickles said:
> 
> 
> I had an interesting conversation at the diabetes clinic the other day. My diabetes consultant said that that they now take all of the GTT readings into consideration when they flag some as having GD. Before it was just the fasting and 2 hour one, but now they take notice of the 1 hour one and apparently that was the one I failed, I passed the others. If they hadn't done that I would have been undiagnosed.
> 
> Wonder if that's just the hospital I'm at or whenether it's UK wide? He said the study had come from the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> i went for my 3 hr test yesterday and did the fasting blood levels then drank that drink and the guy told me to be back by 1:10 wich was in 3 hrs. so i did that and they said i missed the other 2 test so it needs to be done all over again! agh i was so mad im not going to re do it untill they make me do it at the 20 weeks or whatever it isClick to expand...
> 
> Oh what??? That is stooopid! They can get a 1hr and 2hr from the 3hr bloods - called hb or something.Click to expand...

well they said it was over the time that they could do so i cant do it now...dont know y they couldnt just get the last blood to and c what it did....the nurse called today to ask what happend and i told her what they said and she said most of the time they will just treat it as if i did have the GD then see what happens after 2 weeks ...they made me so mad yesterday it wasnt even funny


----------



## Spunky

My blood sugars have been fantastic except for 2 higher readings when I first started testing and my GD diet. I was wondering if anyone else has had somewhat high blood pressure while being pregnant? I went in after work for my doc appt and was 150/89 then 144/90 then 141/92 (since they kept giving me more time hoping it would go lower). So they tested my urine for protien. It had trace amounts, so they said they weren't worried, but that they'd be watching my blood pressure a lot closer now. I am a teacher and have been very stressed lately. Anyone else being watched for blood pressure? What have your numbers been?


----------



## Emmea12uk

My numbers have been as high as yours recently, but they aren't worried yet. Keeping an eye.

I did something utterly stupid last night! Feeling confident I ate chips with sweet and sour sauce. It was like I just forgot I was diabetic !! I had a pretty yukky hyper and passed out. When I woke up an hour later I was 8.9. I am never being stupid again:( I consider myself reprimanded


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> My numbers have been as high as yours recently, but they aren't worried yet. Keeping an eye.
> 
> I did something utterly stupid last night! Feeling confident I ate chips with sweet and sour sauce. It was like I just forgot I was diabetic !! I had a pretty yukky hyper and passed out. When I woke up an hour later I was 8.9. I am never being stupid again:( I consider myself reprimanded

Oh no, can't believe you passed out. Hope you're feeling better now. It's so hard to remember about blood sugars sometimes, especially when you're so bloody hungry and want to eat what you want.


----------



## Spunky

How horrible to pass out!! Didn't realize blood sugar could do that! How scary!


----------



## Emmea12uk

When my sugars go high I get extremely drowsey and nauseous. My bp also goes mental and I can feel my whole body pulsing. Yuk. Is horrible!!


----------



## K123

That sounds really scary. Hope you're feeling much better this morning.

My blood pressure numbers have been a bit on the high side recently - last one was 140/86. (I'm a teacher too...so job is stressful at times) At the moment they're just monitoring them a bit more closely (as I've got lots of hospital appts anyway) and if they stay at this level that's ok, but if they keep creeping up then they'll be doing something (though not sure what yet)


----------



## Adelicia

I went for another CTG yesterday as I'm nearly full term now. This one didn't show any deceleration of heart rate when I had mild contractions (the last one had a few) so I'm feeling a lot happier now.

While I was there the midwife did another sweep, and could get two fingers in, which considering on Thursday my consultant could only just get her little fingers in hopefully I'm dilating.

Oddly, I don't seem to be having as many mild contractions as I was Friday, so I think it's just settling down again. I'm off to an NCT sale today, so hopefully seeing loads of babies might do something for me!

Another consultant appointment on Tuesday, which will be full term. I'm going to push for a little longer as I don't actually think my scan date is correct and I've got my blood glucose under control. However, I do need to look into what I'm eating a little bit closer as I had ketones in my wee (again!) and I've lost more weight so I'm going to need to up my carbs a little bit.


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123, I hope your bp sorts itself out. I guess they don't stress unless there are protiens in your urine. I regularly check mine at home as my son needs them for his kidneys.

Adelicia - I thought you might have gone into labour all ready!! I hope it happens naturally for you as induction is awful for anyone who wants to keep things simple and natural. I hope those contractions cone back! Can you cool a mega hot lentil curry?


----------



## lindsayscoob

Well my dietician told me that I could have Bran Flakes, so hubby went out and bought me a box, which I had a bowl of and a banana (she told me one banana a day would be fine) and my after breakfast went to 6.7 which are high for me. Having looked on the GI list Bran Flakes are almost as bad as Cornflakes, and I could of cried when i read that. I'm so hungry today and fed up that there doesn't seem to be anything nice I can eat as snacks. Sorry for the rant just feeling miserable.

Hope all of you girls have had a good weekend and Emmea12uk your bloods are back to normal today.


----------



## K123

6.7 is still in the normal range, even if it is high for you, so if you enjoyed your breakfast today I'd have it again. I've been told Weetabix are good to have. If your levels do start to creep up you could always try spreading your food otu a bit more - have the branflakes at breakfast and the banana an hour or so later.

Snacks are what I've been finding hardest - although as my levels have been staying low I've been having some of the things I'm not supposed to. Weetabix have started making some oaty cereal bars which are much lower sugar than other ones and suit me, and I've had lots of Muller Light yoghurts. I was also given the suggestion that if you have fruit as a snack have a small bit of cheese with it aswell as the protein makes the snack lower GI than just fruit would be.


----------



## Adelicia

Emmea12uk said:


> Adelicia - I thought you might have gone into labour all ready!! I hope it happens naturally for you as induction is awful for anyone who wants to keep things simple and natural. I hope those contractions cone back! Can you cool a mega hot lentil curry?

Sadly no. It seems I've made too comfortable a home for the baby as s/he is determined to stay in there!

I even made a seitan madras last night, but still no joy. Mr Adelicia is currently in the kitchen making a veggie chilli thought, so fingers crossed.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Thank you. I'm just feeling crappy and stressed. The diabetic team were really good, even the dietician who I was worried about seeing. I was told I only failed by a miniscule amount (8.2) and my bloods have been perfect from then on. But the consultant gave me a prescription for Metformin to fill if needed, and to ring them on Tuesday to see if I need to start taking them. But I don't want to as I really don't feel I need to, like I said no high readings since GTT. I felt like she thought I'd iminantly need them and that it was just inevitable. She said it just takes the pressure off and decreases the chances of my sugars getting high. I'm just so bloody frustrated, and she's made me feel like the odd reading at 6.7 and 6.1 is too high, (6.7 is the highest I've had). My 7 day average is 5.4, so surely they're ok. So sorry to go no, I just don't see the point in medicating for no reason, I would of course be more than happy to medicate if they went up as I don't want anything to threaten the health of baby or me.


----------



## K123

There is absolutely no need for you to be medicating. Readings in the low 7s are fine, and you've had nothing like that. I'm really surprised they gave you a prescription for that already. I've hated both of my appointments with the diabetes team so far - it's felt very much that I'm being given set orders irrelevant of my personal blood sugar results, and they blatantly told me they weren't interested in my very low readings, although my ante-natal consultant reacted very differently to those.


----------



## lindsayscoob

K123 said:


> There is absolutely no need for you to be medicating. Readings in the low 7s are fine, and you've had nothing like that. I'm really surprised they gave you a prescription for that already. I've hated both of my appointments with the diabetes team so far - it's felt very much that I'm being given set orders irrelevant of my personal blood sugar results, and they blatantly told me they weren't interested in my very low readings, although my ante-natal consultant reacted very differently to those.

I think i've read so many contradicting things, the Diabetes UK website says 6.1 is what bloods should be after eating, so the couple of readings over this are prob whats bothered them. I just don't know now :nope:

My diabtetic midwife was lovely and she seemed to think I'd be able to diet control it and was happy. It was the diabetic consultant who said to get the prescription. I just hated the fact she seemed to think it was inevitable and tough. Although she was nice.

I know exactly what you mean about being given the set orders and not having your personal readings taken into consideration, almost like, well you have GD so this is whats going to happen. What did your ante natal consultant say???


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> Well my dietician told me that I could have Bran Flakes, so hubby went out and bought me a box, which I had a bowl of and a banana (she told me one banana a day would be fine) and my after breakfast went to 6.7 which are high for me. Having looked on the GI list Bran Flakes are almost as bad as Cornflakes, and I could of cried when i read that. I'm so hungry today and fed up that there doesn't seem to be anything nice I can eat as snacks. Sorry for the rant just feeling miserable.
> 
> Hope all of you girls have had a good weekend and Emmea12uk your bloods are back to normal today.

But 6.7 is fine?


----------



## K123

I started following diet I was given and had been getting readings of 2.9 and 3.0 before meals, so have been eating more carbs than I'm allowed and still getting readings of below 4.0. My consultant wants me to be checked out by someone about this as low readings can indicate problems with the placenta, which I'm already classed as high risk for. I had my GTT redone last week and scored 7.8 dead on, so I'm hoping when I see the diabetes team tomorrow they'll view that as a pass and I won't have to go back as I have had no high readings at all - although I will keep an eye on my blood sugars at home.

With diabetes website are you looking at a bit specifically about GD to get that reading? Some of the timings/levels for us are different to those given to normal diabetics. One of my cousins is a diabetes nurse and so I've been getting some advice from her which has been a lot more useful than anything I was told at hospital.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Adelicia said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Adelicia - I thought you might have gone into labour all ready!! I hope it happens naturally for you as induction is awful for anyone who wants to keep things simple and natural. I hope those contractions cone back! Can you cool a mega hot lentil curry?
> 
> Sadly no. It seems I've made too comfortable a home for the baby as s/he is determined to stay in there!
> 
> I even made a seitan madras last night, but still no joy. Mr Adelicia is currently in the kitchen making a veggie chilli thought, so fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Good luck! What is seitan?


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> Thank you. I'm just feeling crappy and stressed. The diabetic team were really good, even the dietician who I was worried about seeing. I was told I only failed by a miniscule amount (8.2) and my bloods have been perfect from then on. But the consultant gave me a prescription for Metformin to fill if needed, and to ring them on Tuesday to see if I need to start taking them. But I don't want to as I really don't feel I need to, like I said no high readings since GTT. I felt like she thought I'd iminantly need them and that it was just inevitable. She said it just takes the pressure off and decreases the chances of my sugars getting high. I'm just so bloody frustrated, and she's made me feel like the odd reading at 6.7 and 6.1 is too high, (6.7 is the highest I've had). My 7 day average is 5.4, so surely they're ok. So sorry to go no, I just don't see the point in medicating for no reason, I would of course be more than happy to medicate if they went up as I don't want anything to threaten the health of baby or me.

I think she was bang out of order giving you the prescription! You should be left for two weeks to see if you can keep it under 7.8. If you can, then there is no problem. Sounds like she had no faith in your diet whatsoever. What a cow. Stop stressing and carry on - if it stays below 7.8 you are good - that is normal. I am angry for you!


----------



## lindsayscoob

I think she was bang out of order giving you the prescription! You should be left for two weeks to see if you can keep it under 7.8. If you can, then there is no problem. Sounds like she had no faith in your diet whatsoever. What a cow. Stop stressing and carry on - if it stays below 7.8 you are good - that is normal. I am angry for you![/QUOTE]

I'm pleased its not just me that feels its a little out of order. The dietician looked at what I eat and she was happy, amazingly!! Her only suggestion was to swap to seeded bread instead of wholemeal, but whilst my levels are ok I think I'll stick with wholemeal as I don't really like seeded. 

I couldn't find what the 'normal' levels for pregnancy are, so just used the normal overall. Probably wrong as I hadn't thought of them being different for pregnancy. 

Emmea12uk, have you been ok today???

K123 thats terrible that the diabetic team aren't worried when it could mean problems with the placenta. I feel that they are quite narrow minded and set, and only look at things from one view. I may be wrong but its kind of how I've felt and certainly from what you and a couple of others have said its how it appears.


----------



## K123

I'm fortunate that I'm having extra scans checking placenta function anyway, and have a very active baby, as otherwise the fact that they weren't interested in the low blood sugars would have been very worrying. Just hoping that they decide tomorrow that I don't have GD so that I have 1 less risk factor to worry about.

It does sound like you're controlling your sugar levels really well Lindsay, and you really don't need the tablets. My cousin's advice was not to make too many changes to your diet straight away, but monitor, see what sends your blood sugars high, and then make changes accordingly. If wholemeal bread suits you and you enjoy it then keep eating it. I'm still eating white as brown/seeded triggers morning sickness in me still and it doesn't seem to cause problems for me.


----------



## pickles

K123 said:


> . I've been told Weetabix are good to have. If your levels do start to creep up you could always try spreading your food otu a bit more - have the branflakes at breakfast and the banana an hour or so later.

I was told that Weetabix are the food of the devil lol. I have been a toast and cereal girl since I was a kid and am starving an hour later if I have one but not the other. One of the diabetes nurses suggested I make my ONE Weetabix with water not milk :nope:
I have found a way round it, I have one Weetabix made with milk and an apple. Then as long as my levels are ok after an hour I have some granary toast. Otherwise I'm at 3.2 and feeling awful within an hour and a half of my "first" breakfast. 

I've also got an addiction to dry roasted peanuts lol. They don't send me high and I can enjoy a glass of milk with them. I'm allergic to cheese, any type of yoghurt sends my sugars high, but milk, cream and ice cream (yeah I know) seem to be ok with me. 

I've also discovered I can have a few cornflakes too.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lindasayscoob - stick with us - we will guide you! The right levels for gd are don't eat above 6 and stay below 7.8. Fasting is above 4 I think.

I am ok thanks. Seriously shattered as I cooked moussaka from scratch and it took 2 hours to prepare, after I went shopping. Sugars have been good today, despite chocolate which I need to repent for as I gave it up for life.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohh - she may have suggested the change in bread to add fibre to your diet.


----------



## MilosMommy7

tomorrow is my scan and my non-stress test. hope everything looks good!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good luck tomorrow milosmummy!


----------



## KatieB

MilosMommy7 said:


> tomorrow is my scan and my non-stress test. hope everything looks good!

Best of luck, hope it goes ok


----------



## Spunky

Good Luck Milosmummy!

Question for those that know: Why are my numbers getting lower and lower? I hate pizza and drank half a real pepsi last night (way out of my carb allowance) and expected my numbers to be a little high (knowing I had been naughty) but after an hour my sugar was only 73 (4.0 I think to those on the other scale). I ate lots of fruit, and almost whatever I wanted yesterday (besides the ice cream I REALLY wanted) and didn't get a reading above 92 (a 5 I think). I'm not complaining, but my numbers have been going down after the last week and a half, and I'm not sure why.


----------



## K123

GoodLuck MilosMummy!

Saw diabetes team this morning and despite technically passing my GTretest, they're still classing me as having gestational diabetes. They have said that I can test a bit less often and can be a bit more relaxed with diet for now, but that if my levels rise then I'll have to test more/be more strict with diet. Am fairly happy with that - but a bit annoyed that they're still far more concerned about high sugars which might happen than either the very low ones which are happening or the protein that they found in my urine.


----------



## Adelicia

One day till due date today! I got really excited as I had massive contraction while shopping in Tesco this morning and was convinced something was about to kick off, but nothing since :(



Emmea12uk said:


> Good luck! What is seitan?

It's a very high protein, low carbohydrate gluten product which is very popular with vegetarians/vegans as an alternative to meat. It's much nicer than Quorn and far less processed.


----------



## K123

Hope some more contractions come along soon Adelicia!


----------



## Adelicia

K123 said:


> Hope some more contractions come along soon Adelicia!

Well, I've been bouncing on a birth ball, eating spicy food, taking EPO, 'Snuggling' with hubby, walking loads, rubbing the bump with diluted clary sage and just about everything else you can imagine!

I think I'll have to book expensive, non-refundable tickets to go somewhere and see what happens ;)


----------



## K123

Your baby may just want to have impeccable timing and turn up on his due date! If not expensive tickets for somewhere you'd really love to go to might just work!


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies hope u dnt mind me joining u all as I had my gtt last thurs and found out I have gestatinal diabeties as I got 7.81 after 2hrs but fasting was fine at 4.6 . Been to the diabetic clinic today and now have my blood sugar kit, which I've started using. It's alot to take in but will see how it goes as we all want healthy babies .... 

Did Anyones diet change dramaticly or did u just have to change a few things?


----------



## K123

I haven't changed my diet that dramatically. When you start testing you need to see what causes high blood sugars for you and make changes to those parts of your diet. Think they understand that the first bit of testing will be trial and error. Good luck!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Good Luck Milosmummy!
> 
> Question for those that know: Why are my numbers getting lower and lower? I hate pizza and drank half a real pepsi last night (way out of my carb allowance) and expected my numbers to be a little high (knowing I had been naughty) but after an hour my sugar was only 73 (4.0 I think to those on the other scale). I ate lots of fruit, and almost whatever I wanted yesterday (besides the ice cream I REALLY wanted) and didn't get a reading above 92 (a 5 I think). I'm not complaining, but my numbers have been going down after the last week and a half, and I'm not sure why.

Could it just be that you are relaxing and finding things are not as bad as you thought?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awwww adelicia!! Come on baby!! Dont keep mummy waiting! When are seeing someone next ?


----------



## Spunky

Emmea12uk said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Milosmummy!
> 
> Question for those that know: Why are my numbers getting lower and lower? I hate pizza and drank half a real pepsi last night (way out of my carb allowance) and expected my numbers to be a little high (knowing I had been naughty) but after an hour my sugar was only 73 (4.0 I think to those on the other scale). I ate lots of fruit, and almost whatever I wanted yesterday (besides the ice cream I REALLY wanted) and didn't get a reading above 92 (a 5 I think). I'm not complaining, but my numbers have been going down after the last week and a half, and I'm not sure why.
> 
> Could it just be that you are relaxing and finding things are not as bad as you thought?Click to expand...

Maybe... I just thought being diabetic I'd have higher numbers. Maybe not as bad as my parents (both are type 2 and often have high readings) but something outside of normal. Makes me wonder if I really have a problem?


----------



## Spunky

xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies hope u dnt mind me joining u all as I had my gtt last thurs and found out I have gestatinal diabeties as I got 7.81 after 2hrs but fasting was fine at 4.6 . Been to the diabetic clinic today and now have my blood sugar kit, which I've started using. It's alot to take in but will see how it goes as we all want healthy babies ....
> 
> Did Anyones diet change dramaticly or did u just have to change a few things?

I ate crap before, so I had to change my whole diet to follow what they told me I should eat. Better for both of us, but a hard adjustment for me.


----------



## BizyBee

May I join? I found out a few weeks ago and have made lots of changes. I have found that my blood sugar typically runs low though. I'm sure it's because I am more diligent about evenly spaced meals and sticking to my carb counts from the dietician. 

Spunky, I sometimes wonder if I really have a problem too. However, I did fail the gtt test poorly as it was well above the cut off. I wonder what would happen if I just went crazy and ate a huge meal with dessert!


----------



## MilosMommy7

bizy - i've found that it depends on what i want for "desert" lol. some things make my levels go higher than other things. when i keep my levels low i start feeling groggy and nauseous. so a lot of times i have to eat something surgary to make my level go up some.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Milos, I actually have a few scoops of icecream before bed each night (about 30g of carbs) and I am still waking up with blood sugar in the 60's. I have also increased the number of carbs my dietician alloted for each meal and my levels have remained low-normal. It's nice though cause I feel like I have more freedom than I had at first.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i loved the realization that all the good stuff isnt bad.lol. i buy the no sugar added ice cream and sugar free candy. still feels like i'm indulging my cravings but wont do anything to my levels.


----------



## midori1999

Can I join please? :blush:

I was diagnosed yesterday at 23+6. I didn't really expect it tbh, I have had big babies in the past but was tested and they said I didn't have it then. My fasting blood sugar was 6.6 and then my two hour bloods were 8.8, which they say isn't too bad so I can hopefully control it with diet. 

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't quite worried as I already have an autoimmune and blood clotting problem which has caused losses before and have also had pulmonary emoboli in pregnancy, so was already classed as high risk before this. 

I will see a specialist next Weds but really am not sure what I should be doing until then. I haven't been told to test my blood sugar or anything until then. I have managed to speak to a friend who has had GD recently and controlled her with mainly diet, just afew insulin shots and she's given some good advice about diet so I can at least do something in the interim. I just don't want to do anything to put my baby at risk at all. 

Baby was measuring in normally yesterday but with abdominal circumference a week ahead (so BPD 24 weeks, AC 25 weeks) which works out at about 1lb12oz, so I think I need to do something.


----------



## Emmea12uk

xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies hope u dnt mind me joining u all as I had my gtt last thurs and found out I have gestatinal diabeties as I got 7.81 after 2hrs but fasting was fine at 4.6 . Been to the diabetic clinic today and now have my blood sugar kit, which I've started using. It's alot to take in but will see how it goes as we all want healthy babies ....
> 
> Did Anyones diet change dramaticly or did u just have to change a few things?

You can't be any more borderline than that! I don't think you will need to make too many changes. The nest thing to do is start off eating normally and testing. Then you can see what does what to your sugars. It may be that nothing sends you high apart from the occassional treat. I was getting complacent about mine not going high then I ate a massive portion of nachos with salsa, sour creme salad and cheese and it went through the roof. A week later I was doing good and I had a sweet and sour chicken and almost passed out from the sugar. Last night four slices of pizza sent me over but some rigorous exercise got it back down in 10 minutes. I have now vowed to cut the last minute junk food which I seem to have been dipping into this week due to my husband's working late. 

I know it is a bit of a shock but it might not be so bad as you think.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Milosmummy!
> 
> Question for those that know: Why are my numbers getting lower and lower? I hate pizza and drank half a real pepsi last night (way out of my carb allowance) and expected my numbers to be a little high (knowing I had been naughty) but after an hour my sugar was only 73 (4.0 I think to those on the other scale). I ate lots of fruit, and almost whatever I wanted yesterday (besides the ice cream I REALLY wanted) and didn't get a reading above 92 (a 5 I think). I'm not complaining, but my numbers have been going down after the last week and a half, and I'm not sure why.
> 
> Could it just be that you are relaxing and finding things are not as bad as you thought?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe... I just thought being diabetic I'd have higher numbers. Maybe not as bad as my parents (both are type 2 and often have high readings) but something outside of normal. Makes me wonder if I really have a problem?Click to expand...

I was the same last week, then see post above. My dad is type 2 and he keeps giving me lectures that these levels aren't high and that the mws are making it all up lol. He actually gets angry. Truth be told, I think they do go overboard treating everyone the same, regardless of borderline, mild or major. If your readings are good you must be doing an excellent job and you are probably doing yourself and baby some real good too. Don't get too disheartened because the diet has some major benefits if you can keep it up. As a life change you can prevent getting diabetes in the future and a whole host of other nasties. Not to mention how much weight you won't have gained in pregnancy.


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Can I join please? :blush:
> 
> I was diagnosed yesterday at 23+6. I didn't really expect it tbh, I have had big babies in the past but was tested and they said I didn't have it then. My fasting blood sugar was 6.6 and then my two hour bloods were 8.8, which they say isn't too bad so I can hopefully control it with diet.
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't quite worried as I already have an autoimmune and blood clotting problem which has caused losses before and have also had pulmonary emoboli in pregnancy, so was already classed as high risk before this.
> 
> I will see a specialist next Weds but really am not sure what I should be doing until then. I haven't been told to test my blood sugar or anything until then. I have managed to speak to a friend who has had GD recently and controlled her with mainly diet, just afew insulin shots and she's given some good advice about diet so I can at least do something in the interim. I just don't want to do anything to put my baby at risk at all.
> 
> Baby was measuring in normally yesterday but with abdominal circumference a week ahead (so BPD 24 weeks, AC 25 weeks) which works out at about 1lb12oz, so I think I need to do something.

Your fasting is high so I think you need to start there. Somewhere in this thread is some advice on how to control that. You shouldn't be eating food if you are above 6.

Next you need to stay below 7.8. Once you have your blood testing kit it is best to start the first day eating normal balanced meals and testing to see what happens. If your sugars go nuts then you need to start the diet they recommend straight away. If you don't then you need to start trial and error, but be ruthless with it as baby is already big. Things like half the carbs and fruit juice. Just plain avoid junk food and if you can pre-prepared foods. Cook from scratch as you know what goes in then. Don't forget fruit and vege can send you high - so you will need to figure out which ones to avoid. 

There is loads of advice in this thread, it may be useful for you to read back.

If you are worried about causing damage in the interim until you test, avoid all foods that contain a lot of sugar and carbs (on the label it will say g per 100g, it is high if it contains 10g of either or both - so 4g per 100ml yogurt of sugar and 6g carbohydrate which sugars is 10g and bad).

I hope that helps!

Your due the same time as me!


----------



## KatieB

BizyBee said:


> Hi Milos, I actually have a few scoops of icecream before bed each night (about 30g of carbs) and I am still waking up with blood sugar in the 60's. I have also increased the number of carbs my dietician alloted for each meal and my levels have remained low-normal. It's nice though cause I feel like I have more freedom than I had at first.

Firstly, BizyBee, welcome over! I was told I needed to increase carbs due to +++ ketones being present in urine 3 times in a row, I have and they've gone, with my blood sugars not soaring so that's good. I totally agree about the ice cream thing, it's low gi and I've been having a dark mini magnum the last few nights and it's giving me the lowest fasting blood sugar readings I've had for ages. Wish I'd done it sooner :thumbup:


----------



## Adelicia

Emmea12uk said:


> Awwww adelicia!! Come on baby!! Dont keep mummy waiting! When are seeing someone next ?

Today, 4:45... come out baby... I don't want to have to argue with the consultant about not being induced!


----------



## KatieB

Adelicia said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Awwww adelicia!! Come on baby!! Dont keep mummy waiting! When are seeing someone next ?
> 
> Today, 4:45... come out baby... I don't want to have to argue with the consultant about not being induced!Click to expand...

Good luck for today Adelicia! :flower:


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining you all.
My name is Rachel, 19 from wales. 
I was told I was at higher risk of developing GD as I have Polycystic Ovary Syndrome,
but didn't think I'd actually develop GD..
Got a phone call this morning from a midwife at my hospital to confirm the GTT showed that I was in the "abnormal range" and that they wanted to diagnose me.
She didn't tell me two levels though. She just said mine was 8.7 and was definately abnormal and wasn't a mistake.
She was lovely and explained they wanted to see me in the hospital on thursday at 9.30 so she told me to try not to worry and just from now until then watch what I eat and how many sugars I have in my tea etc, but I personally am going to have sugarless tea, (I only have half a sugar anyway so)
I'm so confused and worried. x


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Katie. I also had ketones and realized shortly after starting the new diet that they hadn't given me enough carbs in my plan. Once I increased them, I was a lot happier cause I could eat more and my sugar levels were much more normal. It worried me to always be so low, especially because I'm a teacher and I am always moving. I was afraid I may faint or something. 

I'm not sure of the different measuring scales so I have to look it up.


----------



## k7_xcx

This thread is fab...i was diagnosed with GD last week and have been monitoring my bloods since thursday, they are showing as if i didnt have diabetes...ive even had the odd bit of chocolate just to test them when they are low.
Ive not had a reading over 5.5 yet and my lowest is 3.2 which is first thing in the morning.
Ive been to see a specialist today and had a growth scan and i am perfectly on track! 
They do prepare you for the worst but it isnt that bad...just watch what u eat..
I felt really scared last week but feel soo much better now...cant say the same for my fingers tho!! lol...
Keep the advice coming anyway!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Rachyroux said:


> Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining you all.
> My name is Rachel, 19 from wales.
> I was told I was at higher risk of developing GD as I have Polycystic Ovary Syndrome,
> but didn't think I'd actually develop GD..
> Got a phone call this morning from a midwife at my hospital to confirm the GTT showed that I was in the "abnormal range" and that they wanted to diagnose me.
> She didn't tell me two levels though. She just said mine was 8.7 and was definately abnormal and wasn't a mistake.
> She was lovely and explained they wanted to see me in the hospital on thursday at 9.30 so she told me to try not to worry and just from now until then watch what I eat and how many sugars I have in my tea etc, but I personally am going to have sugarless tea, (I only have half a sugar anyway so)
> I'm so confused and worried. x

Welcome to our group!

First of all having gd does not mean you eat bad, does not mean you are over weight and does not mean you have to make major dietary and life changes. It means your placenta blocks the signals which allow your body to react to sugar by producing insulin. It is a horemonal problem and hense why it is linked to pos. there is a good chance however that you may have had diabetes before the pregnancy. 

Because your body doesn't produce enough insulin to bring your sugar down does not mean you must not eat sugars or carbs. You may only need to cut back. You can make adjustments with portion size or cutting junk. You will have a blood sugar monitor to test after everything you eat. Then you can do trial and error. From that you will see what changes to actually need to make. 

If you find that you are making major changes and you aren't not getting enough to eat or the diet is too hard to maintain then there are two medications available - a tablet or insulin injections. That is where my experience ends I am afraid.

But anyway, don't panic! It isn't all doom and gloom.


----------



## Emmea12uk

k7_xcx said:


> This thread is fab...i was diagnosed with GD last week and have been monitoring my bloods since thursday, they are showing as if i didnt have diabetes...ive even had the odd bit of chocolate just to test them when they are low.
> Ive not had a reading over 5.5 yet and my lowest is 3.2 which is first thing in the morning.
> Ive been to see a specialist today and had a growth scan and i am perfectly on track!
> They do prepare you for the worst but it isnt that bad...just watch what u eat..
> I felt really scared last week but feel soo much better now...cant say the same for my fingers tho!! lol...
> Keep the advice coming anyway!!

Thank you!!

Its like I said - you may not produce enough insulin but that doesn't mean no sugar or carbs - just finding the right level for you. For some of us we already eat that level so don't need to make changes. 

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Anyone else want to go on the front page?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh and where is adelicia?! I hope baby is coming!!!


----------



## k7_xcx

Emmea12uk said:


> Anyone else want to go on the front page?

U can pop me on there - EDD 21st May - possible induction from 7th may..xXx


----------



## k7_xcx

Can only one give me any advise please...Im still new to all this and so bloody confused!!

I done my bloods before my tea at 17:56 - 5.8, I then ate Jacket Potato, beans and cheese, tested 1 hr after at 19.01 - 5.9.
I then ate a 3-4 malteasters and a sandwich around 9pm...upon coming to bed I have done them again and its 3.8!! 
How does this work??


----------



## Emmea12uk

How long between finishing the sandwich and testing did you leave? It needs to be an hour. 

If it was an hour then the sandwich is not something that sends your sugars up. You may even have needed to eat more.


----------



## Rachyroux

Emmea12uk said:


> Welcome to our group!
> 
> First of all having gd does not mean you eat bad, does not mean you are over weight and does not mean you have to make major dietary and life changes. It means your placenta blocks the signals which allow your body to react to sugar by producing insulin. It is a horemonal problem and hense why it is linked to pos. there is a good chance however that you may have had diabetes before the pregnancy.
> 
> Because your body doesn't produce enough insulin to bring your sugar down does not mean you must not eat sugars or carbs. You may only need to cut back. You can make adjustments with portion size or cutting junk. You will have a blood sugar monitor to test after everything you eat. Then you can do trial and error. From that you will see what changes to actually need to make.
> 
> If you find that you are making major changes and you aren't not getting enough to eat or the diet is too hard to maintain then there are two medications available - a tablet or insulin injections. That is where my experience ends I am afraid.
> 
> But anyway, don't panic! It isn't all doom and gloom.


Thankyou so much for your great advice and support! I feel a LOT better now. Just eager to get to this hospital appointment on thursday morning to see what needs to happen. Now that it has sunk in I feel a lot better and less panic-y, even though I'm still a little bit scared.
I'm also bad with blood when it's mine, haha so the first time I test I think I'll feel a bit rough. Sounds silly but I have to overcome it I suppose!
Just a quick question. I had a weird episode before I fell pregnant. I woke up sweating, shaking and feeling like I was going to pass out. I called out for my mother and she brought me chocolate and I felt fine after 20 mins. Could this of been diabetes related? Maybe I did have it before. I was tested for it 2 years ago but could I have developed it then?

xx:flow:xx


----------



## k7_xcx

it was over an hour after eating the sandwich and testing, bear in mind I put a little bit of salad cream on the bread as I have ran out of butter! 
gosh i need to get my head around this!


----------



## Spunky

BizyBee said:


> May I join? I found out a few weeks ago and have made lots of changes. I have found that my blood sugar typically runs low though. I'm sure it's because I am more diligent about evenly spaced meals and sticking to my carb counts from the dietician.
> 
> Spunky, I sometimes wonder if I really have a problem too. However, I did fail the gtt test poorly as it was well above the cut off. I wonder what would happen if I just went crazy and ate a huge meal with dessert!

I did really fail the 1 hour portion (should be below 179 and I was 207) and barely failed the 2 hour(should be below 152 and I was 159). LOL, I think I'm going to go crazy soon with the dessert and see what happens! My husband tells me I can have my dessert (I want a sundae) if I save my carbs for it, trying to be all reasonable. I figure if my blood sugar is low enough, then it doesn't matter if I have enough carbs saved up or not! 

I'm a high school teacher by the way!


----------



## Spunky

Emmea12uk said:


> Anyone else want to go on the front page?

Sure! Baby Boy James is due May 27th :)

Also - your opinion (since you seem to know so much I'm going to bug you!). What do you think? Can I have a fantastic dessert even though I've eaten my 15 servings of carbs in the day as long as my numbers are low? (And test afterwards to see if it was a good idea for future reference of course.) If my numbers are good then I should be able to be mroe relazed about my diet (keeping in mind that some things - like you said sweet and sour - may still be bad and keep an eye on it?). Thanks! (I think you've already kind of answered this, but I'm just so overwhelmed and starting to get really sad over cutting so much food out of my diet. And the weight control has been good I'm almost 30 weeks and have gained a total of 8lbs. I want a healthy baby but I've been good! I just want to splurge occasionally and not have a ton of guilt or worry over it)


----------



## BizyBee

Spunky, I have found that I can have ice-cream and other sweets. I'm just careful about serving size and making sure I'm not having too many carbs before it. So far my levels have managed to stay fine. It can't hurt to try a few things and see if you get a spike. 

I'd like to be added to the front page. I'm due May 9th. Team Blue.


----------



## Adelicia

Emmea12uk said:


> Oh and where is adelicia?! I hope baby is coming!!!

No, Baby is refusing to come out (booo!) but have had some encouraging signs. The baby is very low, I've passed my mucus plug, I've got a crampy cervix and had been having very mild contractions which seem to be fairly regular. We have another sweep on Friday, and if bumpy isn't here by Monday we are being induced. This will be at 41weeks, so three weeks after they originally wanted to do it.

I've got my blood sugar fairly controlled now, but still having problems with maintaining my body weight and avoiding ketosis. Sticking to low GI foods I can quite happily eat 70-80g of carbs in the evening, but if I eat a slice of toast (even wholemeal!) it rockets up like crazy.

It was so funny yesterday, I walked (well, waddled) into town and had a look around the shops. Since it's a fairly small town and I used to work in retail I know a lot of the shop workers and in two separate shops they asked me my due date. When I told them it was that day they practically jumped backwards, as if they thought I'd explode any second.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Rachyroux said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to our group!
> 
> First of all having gd does not mean you eat bad, does not mean you are over weight and does not mean you have to make major dietary and life changes. It means your placenta blocks the signals which allow your body to react to sugar by producing insulin. It is a horemonal problem and hense why it is linked to pos. there is a good chance however that you may have had diabetes before the pregnancy.
> 
> Because your body doesn't produce enough insulin to bring your sugar down does not mean you must not eat sugars or carbs. You may only need to cut back. You can make adjustments with portion size or cutting junk. You will have a blood sugar monitor to test after everything you eat. Then you can do trial and error. From that you will see what changes to actually need to make.
> 
> If you find that you are making major changes and you aren't not getting enough to eat or the diet is too hard to maintain then there are two medications available - a tablet or insulin injections. That is where my experience ends I am afraid.
> 
> But anyway, don't panic! It isn't all doom and gloom.
> 
> 
> Thankyou so much for your great advice and support! I feel a LOT better now. Just eager to get to this hospital appointment on thursday morning to see what needs to happen. Now that it has sunk in I feel a lot better and less panic-y, even though I'm still a little bit scared.
> I'm also bad with blood when it's mine, haha so the first time I test I think I'll feel a bit rough. Sounds silly but I have to overcome it I suppose!
> Just a quick question. I had a weird episode before I fell pregnant. I woke up sweating, shaking and feeling like I was going to pass out. I called out for my mother and she brought me chocolate and I felt fine after 20 mins. Could this of been diabetes related? Maybe I did have it before. I was tested for it 2 years ago but could I have developed it then?
> 
> xx:flow:xxClick to expand...

I am glad you feel better!

It is entirely possible you had it before hand. You should have had a hb test with your gtt. This should tell them if you have had diabetes a while.


----------



## Emmea12uk

k7_xcx said:


> it was over an hour after eating the sandwich and testing, bear in mind I put a little bit of salad cream on the bread as I have ran out of butter!
> gosh i need to get my head around this!

 Little salad creme might be ok for you! After an hour your levels should be heading back towards normal 3.9-6.8 I think. If you are below then maybe you didn't eat enough!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to go on the front page?
> 
> Sure! Baby Boy James is due May 27th :)
> 
> Also - your opinion (since you seem to know so much I'm going to bug you!). What do you think? Can I have a fantastic dessert even though I've eaten my 15 servings of carbs in the day as long as my numbers are low? (And test afterwards to see if it was a good idea for future reference of course.) If my numbers are good then I should be able to be mroe relazed about my diet (keeping in mind that some things - like you said sweet and sour - may still be bad and keep an eye on it?). Thanks! (I think you've already kind of answered this, but I'm just so overwhelmed and starting to get really sad over cutting so much food out of my diet. And the weight control has been good I'm almost 30 weeks and have gained a total of 8lbs. I want a healthy baby but I've been good! I just want to splurge occasionally and not have a ton of guilt or worry over it)Click to expand...

Maybe not splurge but introduce the odd treat in moderation and see how it affects your levels. Ice-cream tends to be not too bad for some as it is low gi. Stay away from sundaes with sugar sauces. If you are overweight then you should really try to stick to diet plans as long as you are getting enough nutrition as you want this to go away after the birth and not come back later in life.

Remember your sugars going a liitle bit high every now as a result of trial and error may not do much harm but having a big splurg and sending them crazy is very bad for baby and you.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Adelicia said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Oh and where is adelicia?! I hope baby is coming!!!
> 
> No, Baby is refusing to come out (booo!) but have had some encouraging signs. The baby is very low, I've passed my mucus plug, I've got a crampy cervix and had been having very mild contractions which seem to be fairly regular. We have another sweep on Friday, and if bumpy isn't here by Monday we are being induced. This will be at 41weeks, so three weeks after they originally wanted to do it.
> 
> I've got my blood sugar fairly controlled now, but still having problems with maintaining my body weight and avoiding ketosis. Sticking to low GI foods I can quite happily eat 70-80g of carbs in the evening, but if I eat a slice of toast (even wholemeal!) it rockets up like crazy.
> 
> It was so funny yesterday, I walked (well, waddled) into town and had a look around the shops. Since it's a fairly small town and I used to work in retail I know a lot of the shop workers and in two separate shops they asked me my due date. When I told them it was that day they practically jumped backwards, as if they thought I'd explode any second.Click to expand...

 Aww happy due date! They are stubborn these babies! Sorry you are struggling with eating enough:( that has to be tough. I really hope you won't have to be induced on Monday. 

Lol at your friends!


----------



## K123

What I've found through testing is that it is just trial and error and finding out what's right for you. I haven't had any highs since being diagnosed, but white bread and chips have less effect on my blood sugars than jacket potato - and breakfast is consistently the meal that gives my highest readings (get about 6.8 then, and tend to be in the 5s after other meals)

Have a growth scan tomorrow morning and am really curious to see how baby is doing. Know he may be a bit big because of the GD, but have other risk factors which couold make him a bit small...but hopefully the 2 will balance each other out and he'll be looking just perfect!

Hope your baby gets a move on soon Adelicia!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Adelicia!


----------



## kdea547

Rachyroux said:


> Thankyou so much for your great advice and support! I feel a LOT better now. Just eager to get to this hospital appointment on thursday morning to see what needs to happen. Now that it has sunk in I feel a lot better and less panic-y, even though I'm still a little bit scared.
> I'm also bad with blood when it's mine, haha so the first time I test I think I'll feel a bit rough. Sounds silly but I have to overcome it I suppose!
> Just a quick question. I had a weird episode before I fell pregnant. I woke up sweating, shaking and feeling like I was going to pass out. I called out for my mother and she brought me chocolate and I felt fine after 20 mins. Could this of been diabetes related? Maybe I did have it before. I was tested for it 2 years ago but could I have developed it then?
> 
> xx:flow:xx

Having PCOS, it's very likely that you could have been at least pre-diabetic before pregnancy because insulin resistance and PCOS go hand in hand. I also was diagnosed with PCOS and pre-diabetes while TTC. I have recently stopped taking my medication and so far so good with my blood sugars, but I've been watching my diet pretty closely since being told I was pre-diabetic. I will likely have to start using insulin at some point in this pregnancy because the hormones increase insulin resistance, but for now, I'm trying not to stress about it, because stress sends my blood sugar sky high! So does a good workout, but I'm not going to stop that. Good luck and with a few diet changes you can likely keep your blood sugars and the baby's growth under control!


----------



## Spunky

Good Luck Adelicia! Fingers crossed you go into labor on your own!


----------



## Spunky

Thanks for the advice ladies! Had half a small sundae and after an hour my sugar was only 106. I'm going to stick to the diet, but still feel like I can splurge when I need to now (within reason!). I've been really depressed about cutting out so much, so knowing I can have some treats really makes me feel much more positive.

On a non GD related note: Got my stroller and Car Seat in the mail last night, and just can't believe we're going to have a baby! We can bring him home now! So exciting/scary!


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123 - good luck tomorrow.

Glad you enjoyed your sundae!! I am starving right now! I had a very very very bad start to the day which shocked me bad. I sometimes have musli with natural yogurt for breakfast and today I used my husband's fruity musli by mistake and had an orange juice which is normally fine. As I was eating it I twigged that there were loads of dried fruit in it and stopped halfway. I did not expect a 1 hr reading of 9.1 though. I was devestated! Started me panicking about whether my gd is worsening.

My sugars didn't drop below 6 for another 3 hours despite me trying my hardest. I had a really late lunch as a result and then a very light dinner. But now I am starving!gl Grrrrrr I feel awful and stressed and depressed now. It was half a tiny bowel!


----------



## K123

So sorry to hear that. Hopefully it was just the combination of your husbands cereal with the juice that was a problem, and with your own cereal you'll be ok tomorrow. I've just given into my craving for a smoothie (which is what I've wanted more than anything during this pregnancy). Had it alongside my meal, and made sure rest of meal was very good and just waiting to see what it's done to my sugar levels - and really hoping they'll be ok as I want to be able to enjoy them occassionally still. It's frustrating when 'healthy' foods like dried fruit and juices cause problems.


----------



## kdea547

Emmea12uk said:


> My sugars didn't drop below 6 for another 3 hours despite me trying my hardest. I had a really late lunch as a result and then a very light dinner. But now I am starving!gl Grrrrrr I feel awful and stressed and depressed now. It was half a tiny bowel!

I know it's really hard, but try not to stress about a high because it will likely keep you high longer. I've had a couple of blood sugar readings around 170 (9.4) after dinner this week and it freaked me out, especially since I hadn't had many carbs on either occasion! I was exercising to bring it back down and it would drop quickly, but since I was stressed about it, it would creep back up fairly quickly. It was only after I took a shower and relaxed that they came back down to normal. I'm trying to remember that one or two high readings is nothing to panic about, it's only when they are consistently high and uncontrollable that there's a problem.


----------



## Adelicia

Emmea12uk said:


> K123 - good luck tomorrow.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your sundae!! I am starving right now! I had a very very very bad start to the day which shocked me bad. I sometimes have musli with natural yogurt for breakfast and today I used my husband's fruity musli by mistake and had an orange juice which is normally fine. As I was eating it I twigged that there were loads of dried fruit in it and stopped halfway. I did not expect a 1 hr reading of 9.1 though. I was devestated! Started me panicking about whether my gd is worsening.
> 
> My sugars didn't drop below 6 for another 3 hours despite me trying my hardest. I had a really late lunch as a result and then a very light dinner. But now I am starving!gl Grrrrrr I feel awful and stressed and depressed now. It was half a tiny bowel!

That's very annoying. I find that rolled oats send me sky high, but pinhead oats are fine. I've been eating a bowl of oats before bed each night as oats are supposed to be good for blood sugar control, and I seem to be waking up with lower readings. However, I don't think it's as tasty a musili with lots of fruit in it ;)



K123 said:


> So sorry to hear that. Hopefully it was just the combination of your husbands cereal with the juice that was a problem, and with your own cereal you'll be ok tomorrow. I've just given into my craving for a smoothie (which is what I've wanted more than anything during this pregnancy). Had it alongside my meal, and made sure rest of meal was very good and just waiting to see what it's done to my sugar levels - and really hoping they'll be ok as I want to be able to enjoy them occassionally still. It's frustrating when 'healthy' foods like dried fruit and juices cause problems.

I have a smoothie and a very small slice of wholegrain toast for breakfast every morning. It makes a HUGE smoothie (over a pint!) I'm vegan, so soya milk/yoghurt for me but I'm sure you could do the same with some dairy if you wanted.

Tesco - Soy Milk - Unsweetened, 1 cup (250ml)
Alpro - Plain Organic Soya Yoghurt, 125 g 
Flax Seeds Ground, 1 tablespoons (for Omega oils and as a thickener)
Unsweetened Coco Powder, 1 tbsp
Banana Raw Medium, About half a medium one, frozen overnight (thickener)
Sainsbury's - Summer Fruits - Frozen, 33.33 g 
Maranatha - Sesame Tahini, 1 Tbsp 

Calories 317	Carbs 26	Fat 20	Protein 16 Calcium 43% RDA Iron 8% RDA
(Calculated by myfitnesspal.com)

You could swap in peanut butter, but I use tahini for added calcium. I normally have really high blood sugars after breakfast, but with this I don't go above 6.5 at the very most, and often still in the low 5s

It's really quick in the blender, and if you add in some icecubes it's almost thick enough to eat as a pudding!


----------



## K123

Thanks Adelicia. I'll give that recipie a go!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh guys!! I messed up AGAIN! How come I had three weeks of great readings and now I am such a mess?! I had two tiny squares of chocolate and five mouthfuls of ice-cream. An hour later 8.1:( last week I ate half the tub and it had syrup and chocolate on it and i was fine! Really sulking now:(

Interestingly though I am mega stressed! I am glad you said stress makes it worse because I could just implode right now with financial worries. I am worn out too.


----------



## Spunky

Emmea12uk said:


> Oh guys!! I messed up AGAIN! How come I had three weeks of great readings and now I am such a mess?! I had two tiny squares of chocolate and five mouthfuls of ice-cream. An hour later 8.1:( last week I ate half the tub and it had syrup and chocolate on it and i was fine! Really sulking now:(
> 
> Interestingly though I am mega stressed! I am glad you said stress makes it worse because I could just implode right now with financial worries. I am worn out too.

:hugs: sorry to hear about the breakfast and dessert numbers! How sad! I find when I'm stressed I just want to eat more! (School has been so intense I almost had my psychiatrist sign me out on diasbility for the rest of my pregnancy) I hope the finanical problems get better and your numbers calm down a bit! :hugs:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Emme - i know how you feel. i was doing super good at first and sugars didnt do much to change my levels. but now it seems like the littlest bit of something can make a big difference. i have anxiety and depression to begin with so that might play a role in my levels. not sure. but the specialist did mention he wanted me to start taking anti-depressants before the baby comes (which i wont do).


----------



## tabitha561

I'm not sure what to think.. I have an appoitment with a specialist on Friday. I guess at my Doctors office they dont do the 3 hour test if you blood sugar is over 175 and I was at the line.. It was 180. Im always soooooooo thristy it seems like I cant get enough to drink. 
How will they treat it? Will i have to change my diet or will they put me on insulin? Im just confused.


----------



## Adelicia

Still not in labour. Woke up my hubby this morning saying 'owowowowowowowowow' as I had really bad leg cramp, poor thing jumped about a foot and thought it was all happening!



Emmea12uk said:


> Interestingly though I am mega stressed! I am glad you said stress makes it worse because I could just implode right now with financial worries. I am worn out too.

It's the stress poppet. It stimulates the bodies 'flight or fight' response, which raised blood glucose. This is because it causes the body to create epinephrine and cortisol, both of which say 'Crikey, we are in danger... better get ready to have a good run if we need it, get the sugar ready huh?'. Yes, helpful ;)


----------



## K123

It's such a shame that stress does that to your numbers - as you then stress about your numbers and that makes things even worse I'm guessing.

Had my growth scan this morning and my baby boy is looking just perfect and measuring just where he should be which is lovely to know!


----------



## Adelicia

K123 said:


> Had my growth scan this morning and my baby boy is looking just perfect and measuring just where he should be which is lovely to know!

Aww, pleased for you :)


----------



## sw121

Had my GTT on Tuesday and I got a phone call about a hour ago to confirm I have GD. It's hit me like a ton of bricks. I knew I was at increased risk because my BMI when I got pregnant was 37, but my pregnancy has been text book so far, so it's come as a huge shock.

I have to go to a group session at the hospital on Monday for advice on diet and what monitoring will be put in place. This is my first pregnancy, so all a bit scary.

Is it recommended that someone goes with you to these sessions? My partner is a solicitor and he has court hearings on Monday that he probably can't get out of, so I'm wondering whether I should go alone or see if anyone else can go with me.


----------



## kdea547

tabitha561 said:


> I'm not sure what to think.. I have an appoitment with a specialist on Friday. I guess at my Doctors office they dont do the 3 hour test if you blood sugar is over 175 and I was at the line.. It was 180. Im always soooooooo thristy it seems like I cant get enough to drink.
> How will they treat it? Will i have to change my diet or will they put me on insulin? Im just confused.

They are most likely to start you with a GD diet and then have you test your sugars several times a day and then meet with you again to see if the diet is enough to control your blood sugar. If it's not, then they may give you a diabetes pill or insulin to control your blood sugar. For most people, diet alone is enough. It's just a matter of watching how many carbs and sweets you eat and getting a balanced, healthy diet.


----------



## kdea547

sw121 said:


> Had my GTT on Tuesday and I got a phone call about a hour ago to confirm I have GD. It's hit me like a ton of bricks. I knew I was at increased risk because my BMI when I got pregnant was 37, but my pregnancy has been text book so far, so it's come as a huge shock.
> 
> I have to go to a group session at the hospital on Monday for advice on diet and what monitoring will be put in place. This is my first pregnancy, so all a bit scary.
> 
> Is it recommended that someone goes with you to these sessions? My partner is a solicitor and he has court hearings on Monday that he probably can't get out of, so I'm wondering whether I should go alone or see if anyone else can go with me.

I like to take my husband with me to doctor's appointments just because I have a lot of involuntary anxiety over going to the doctor and it makes my blood pressure go high and can also make me mean and standoffish with the doctor. When my husband is there, he keeps me much calmer and in a much better mood :haha:. They'll probably throw a lot of information at you, but you'll probably also receive handouts that sum it up. If you're very nervous, it's probably not a bad idea to have someone familiar with you at least for the first appointment.


----------



## Adelicia

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. I know how you feel, I was massively shocked as I have no symptoms and my BMI is fairly low. Can happen to anyone out of the blue



sw121 said:


> Is it recommended that someone goes with you to these sessions? My partner is a solicitor and he has court hearings on Monday that he probably can't get out of, so I'm wondering whether I should go alone or see if anyone else can go with me.

They didn't offer any support like this for me, but if your group session is anything like my one-2-one it was basically

Receiving blood glucose monitor
Instructions on how to use it
Diet advice (which was blooming pointless as I already eat a very healthy diet!)
Advice on exercise
Effects on labour choices
Possible implications for my baby

I ended up going on my own because I was called in one afternoon with about an hours notice as the diabetic nurse was going to be on leave shortly. It upset me a bit as I learned that I'd need to stay in with the baby for 24hrs after delivery while they monitored him/her and because I was told there would be no option to give birth centre as originally planned, and that they would induce me at 38 weeks. As it turns out, because I have good glycemic control they are happy for me to go to 39W +6 before induction, and if I spontaneously go into labour they will triage me to see if the birth centre is okay dependant on my blood sugar at the time.

They will tell you the worst case scenario, so ask lots of questions and be aware that they have to tell you things that are very, very, very unlikely so don't get too hung up on any talk that the baby might need to go into the SCBU at first or anything like that, as this is not that common.

Also, it's worth asking about prenatally expressing colostrum for your baby. Some hospitals encourage this as colostrum is the best thing to get the babies sugar levels up after delivery, and some don't.

Keep coming back and asking questions/talking about things in here too. It's been very useful for me to realise how common GD is (A recent study has suggested even higher than the official 7% of pregnancies, and estimated that it's closer to 14%) and that it's nothing I've done. It's also good to see that other people have mysteriously high blood sugar results every so often and it's not because I'm eating something terribly bad, it's just one of the side effects.


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy7 said:


> Emme - i know how you feel. i was doing super good at first and sugars didnt do much to change my levels. but now it seems like the littlest bit of something can make a big difference. i have anxiety and depression to begin with so that might play a role in my levels. not sure. but the specialist did mention he wanted me to start taking anti-depressants before the baby comes (which i wont do).

I'm getting weaned off of my anxiety meds this month :( It's a good thing, but I don't know how well things are going to go without it. It wasn't an anti-depressant though, it was a B class that I've taken for over a year. My doc offered to start me on my lithium again as my depression and stress had started to get out of control. But we decided together after 10 months (I stopped before pregnancy due to heart defect risks) of not being on it taking it the last 2 would just put the baby at an unnecessary chemical exposure. Sorry you're suffering, I completely understand you not taking anything considering how much time is left. :hugs: Did they talk about anything for after your baby is born?


----------



## sw121

Adelicia said:


> They didn't offer any support like this for me, but if your group session is anything like my one-2-one it was basically
> 
> Receiving blood glucose monitor
> Instructions on how to use it
> Diet advice (which was blooming pointless as I already eat a very healthy diet!)
> Advice on exercise
> Effects on labour choices
> Possible implications for my baby
> 
> I ended up going on my own because I was called in one afternoon with about an hours notice as the diabetic nurse was going to be on leave shortly. It upset me a bit as I learned that I'd need to stay in with the baby for 24hrs after delivery while they monitored him/her and because I was told there would be no option to give birth centre as originally planned, and that they would induce me at 38 weeks. As it turns out, because I have good glycemic control they are happy for me to go to 39W +6 before induction, and if I spontaneously go into labour they will triage me to see if the birth centre is okay dependant on my blood sugar at the time.

Thankfully my BF has been able to get his very understanding boss (who is also pregnant) to cover the hearings for him so he can come with me. I'm worried it will be information overload and I will miss something important. Plus I need BF to help keep me in line with diet and exercise, so best for him to come.

Is the 24hrs in hospital standard with GD then? I was hoping to come home after a few hours if possible! Also wanted to avoid induction if possible, but I assume that's looking unlikely now. I was already down for consultant led care in labour anyway due to my weight.


----------



## K123

Hi SW121!

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis. It is scary when you're first told. I've been to all my GD appts on my own. My husband has arranged to be off work for my scans, but there's no way he could get to all my appts and I'd rather he saved his days off for after baby is here. My first session was a group one - but just me and one other lady. She had her partner with her, but I was on my own and that didn't matter at all. I got a lot of handouts so my husband was able to read all of them anyway - and to be honest the information given wasn't all that useful. Instructions on using the monitor were great, but the rest of the info was very much worst case scenario and the info you get at your second appt, after you've been testing for a while, will probably be much more important for you.


----------



## K123

24hours after birth/induction are fairly common with GD, but my understanding is that it all depends on your individual sugar levels and what your growth scans are showing. You will probably be offered an early induction (but can say no) and will be closely monitored towards the end of pregnancy. A friend of mine with GD was originally told she'd be induced at 38weeks but ended up having baby completely naturally at 40w6d, about 3 weeks ago, and was allowed out of hospital after 12hours.


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi girlies, hope you and bumps are all doing ok :wave:

Had a long morning at hospital. Waited an hour to see the diabetic consultant, she was great and really lovely. Explained that it goes hand and hand with PCOS.
Then taken with a different lady to be shown how to use the kit, and she let me have a go using it. Not as bad as I thought, I want to get used to not feeling ill around blood because I really want to become a midwife :(
then half an hour later I was seen by my antenatal consultant who even did a (very very quick) scan so saw her wriggling about briefly and apparently all looks well with her :)
After this I went for blood tests as diabetic consultant suggested I had some done as routine bloods, and also to try and possibly see if there's been any kind of pattern to indicate that I had diabetes before pregnancy which she said that (pre diabetes) was likely.

sw121- Sorry to hear :hugs: I found out two days ago and was very much in shock. I'm 19 and apart from being a little overweight (BMI- 28 pre pregnancy) And having polycystic ovary syndrome, I considered to be young and reasonably healthy, and just didn't think twice after my GTT of ever getting called up to say I have it. But now thinking about it, I can see it. As for support, my boyfriend initially came with me (he starts work at 9 and they told him to take an hour off in the morning). My appointment was 9.30 but there was a lot of waiting around so didn't get seen til 10;30 at least so he had to leave before I got seen. But didn't feel like I needed the support. But my appointment today was one on one so may be a different story.

Adelicia- Hope your little one comes soon :hugs: hehe your hubby must have had such a mad moment of panic! 

Much love to you all, and thanks for all of your support, this thread has been such a great help. :hugs:


----------



## KatieB

Rachyroux said:


> Hi girlies, hope you and bumps are all doing ok :wave:
> 
> Had a long morning at hospital. Waited an hour to see the diabetic consultant, she was great and really lovely. Explained that it goes hand and hand with PCOS.
> Then taken with a different lady to be shown how to use the kit, and she let me have a go using it. Not as bad as I thought, I want to get used to not feeling ill around blood because I really want to become a midwife :(
> then half an hour later I was seen by my antenatal consultant who even did a (very very quick) scan so saw her wriggling about briefly and apparently all looks well with her :)
> After this I went for blood tests as diabetic consultant suggested I had some done as routine bloods, and also to try and possibly see if there's been any kind of pattern to indicate that I had diabetes before pregnancy which she said that (pre diabetes) was likely.
> 
> sw121- Sorry to hear :hugs: I found out two days ago and was very much in shock. I'm 19 and apart from being a little overweight (BMI- 28 pre pregnancy) And having polycystic ovary syndrome, I considered to be young and reasonably healthy, and just didn't think twice after my GTT of ever getting called up to say I have it. But now thinking about it, I can see it. As for support, my boyfriend initially came with me (he starts work at 9 and they told him to take an hour off in the morning). My appointment was 9.30 but there was a lot of waiting around so didn't get seen til 10;30 at least so he had to leave before I got seen. But didn't feel like I needed the support. But my appointment today was one on one so may be a different story.
> 
> Adelicia- Hope your little one comes soon :hugs: hehe your hubby must have had such a mad moment of panic!
> 
> Much love to you all, and thanks for all of your support, this thread has been such a great help. :hugs:

:hugs: So glad you got to see your baby and all ok and that your appointment went well, it makes such a huge difference if you have a supportive diabetes team who keep you well informed. To be honest, I've been to every appointment on my own (well I went in room on my own) apart from the last one when we discussed induction and OH came in with me then because I wanted him to feel included x


----------



## KatieB

[QUOTE
Is the 24hrs in hospital standard with GD then? I was hoping to come home after a few hours if possible! Also wanted to avoid induction if possible, but I assume that's looking unlikely now. I was already down for consultant led care in labour anyway due to my weight.[/QUOTE]

I think that staying in hospital for 24 hours after having your baby is standard so as to test your baby's blood sugar regularly. My blood sugars have been well controlled and I'll be 39+3 when I go in for induction but think they like to do this as standard to ensure baby's blood sugar doesn't dip. This may not be true across the board though. :flower: I'm hoping to go into labour naturally before Tuesday but I doubt I will :nope:


----------



## KatieB

I had my last appointment at the diabetes clinic today with the consultant. On a good note, my HBA1C levels have been well under control (under 6.5). I've had a few done since December and they've ranged from 4.8 to 5.0 so he was really pleased with that and said it's highly unlikely that I had any problems diabetes wise pre-pregnancy. I really hope this is the case and guess I'll see six weeks after having my baby! My OH came home with some doughnuts today, I could've slapped him lol! I just want some fruit gums, have had a massive craving for them and can't wait to have some :wohoo: xx


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm back from my appts. the NST went good this morning. no concerns there. then i went to the specialist for the growth scan and they said they're worried about her size. they said she hasnt grown much if at all since my last appt 3 weeks ago. right now she's estimating 3 lbs ll oz. they said if she doesnt reach 6 lbs by 35-37 weeks then they'll have to consider intervening. the dr said most times they would just tell the mom to start eating more. but i cant because of the diabetes. so now they suggested to cut back on the carbs and increase my protein. so i'll be living on chicken and steak for the next week or two! haha. 
no US pics this time she was head down! very head down. the tech could barely get a side shot because of my hip bone. my OB didnt see me today so i wont be measured until monday. the specialist said the biggest concern is my placenta. and now i have to see the specialist every thursday.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: sorry to hear about the breakfast and dessert numbers! How sad! I find when I'm stressed I just want to eat more! (School has been so intense I almost had my psychiatrist sign me out on diasbility for the rest of my pregnancy) I hope the finanical problems get better and your numbers calm down a bit! :hugs:
> 
> thank you! Much better today but I am so hungry again! I hope a Kate night snack doesn't send me nuts again!Click to expand...


----------



## Emmea12uk

tabitha561 said:


> I'm not sure what to think.. I have an appoitment with a specialist on Friday. I guess at my Doctors office they dont do the 3 hour test if you blood sugar is over 175 and I was at the line.. It was 180. Im always soooooooo thristy it seems like I cant get enough to drink.
> How will they treat it? Will i have to change my diet or will they put me on insulin? Im just confused.


Read back a little, I gave some advice to a few woman yesterday who had just been diagnosed. For the main most people just adjust their diet. For those who Adjust their diet and end up starving or still struggling, you have I dulun injections or tablets. 

I hope it helps! Good luck controlling it. We are here if you need any support.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Adelicia said:


> Still not in labour. Woke up my hubby this morning saying 'owowowowowowowowow' as I had really bad leg cramp, poor thing jumped about a foot and thought it was all happening!
> 
> 
> 
> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Interestingly though I am mega stressed! I am glad you said stress makes it worse because I could just implode right now with financial worries. I am worn out too.
> 
> It's the stress poppet. It stimulates the bodies 'flight or fight' response, which raised blood glucose. This is because it causes the body to create epinephrine and cortisol, both of which say 'Crikey, we are in danger... better get ready to have a good run if we need it, get the sugar ready huh?'. Yes, helpful ;)Click to expand...

Lol at your hubby!!

That has cheered me up no end! Makes good sense too. Where would I be without you guys! Thank you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123 said:


> It's such a shame that stress does that to your numbers - as you then stress about your numbers and that makes things even worse I'm guessing.
> 
> Had my growth scan this morning and my baby boy is looking just perfect and measuring just where he should be which is lovely to know!

That is great!! :happydance:


----------



## Emmea12uk

sw121 said:


> Had my GTT on Tuesday and I got a phone call about a hour ago to confirm I have GD. It's hit me like a ton of bricks. I knew I was at increased risk because my BMI when I got pregnant was 37, but my pregnancy has been text book so far, so it's come as a huge shock.
> 
> I have to go to a group session at the hospital on Monday for advice on diet and what monitoring will be put in place.  This is my first pregnancy, so all a bit scary.
> 
> Is it recommended that someone goes with you to these sessions? My partner is a solicitor and he has court hearings on Monday that he probably can't get out of, so I'm wondering whether I should go alone or see if anyone else can go with me.

Sorry about the bad news! Read back a little as I gave some advice yesterday to a woman who had been diagnosed. Dont be scared and worried. It needn't be a problem for everyone.

If you read my advice then I say go alone. You will just be lectured about food and how it affects sugar levels, like at a school child level. You will be told to prick your finger before and after every meal to check levels of sugar in blood. Then you will be feed loads of scare stories about how it affects your baby and may even be threatened with insulin. The same story gets given to everyone regardless of anything individual. So don't freak out! They want you to freak out so that if you are a really unhealthy person, you will be scared into being healthy. And if you ate unhealthy then follow the advice but remember if you do, the risks are seriously low of causing any harm. 

When you get home eat normally and see what it does - if your sugar goes crazy then you can freak a little, but try and control it by adjusting your food high in carbs and sugar and you may be fine. Keep adjusting until you find your sugars are fine, or you are going hungry - if the latter then you will need to either be better nutritionally if possible or get medication.

Good luck! Stay calm! We are here for you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

KatieB said:


> I had my last appointment at the diabetes clinic today with the consultant. On a good note, my HBA1C levels have been well under control (under 6.5). I've had a few done since December and they've ranged from 4.8 to 5.0 so he was really pleased with that and said it's highly unlikely that I had any problems diabetes wise pre-pregnancy. I really hope this is the case and guess I'll see six weeks after having my baby! My OH came home with some doughnuts today, I could've slapped him lol! I just want some fruit gums, have had a massive craving for them and can't wait to have some :wohoo: xx

:happydance: well done!!! So pleased for you !


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> i'm back from my appts. the NST went good this morning. no concerns there. then i went to the specialist for the growth scan and they said they're worried about her size. they said she hasnt grown much if at all since my last appt 3 weeks ago. right now she's estimating 3 lbs ll oz. they said if she doesnt reach 6 lbs by 35-37 weeks then they'll have to consider intervening. the dr said most times they would just tell the mom to start eating more. but i cant because of the diabetes. so now they suggested to cut back on the carbs and increase my protein. so i'll be living on chicken and steak for the next week or two! haha.
> no US pics this time she was head down! very head down. the tech could barely get a side shot because of my hip bone. my OB didnt see me today so i wont be measured until monday. the specialist said the biggest concern is my placenta. and now i have to see the specialist every thursday.

Have you been doing too well with your diet missy?! Lol eggs and bacon and milk for brekky, yogurts and fish for lunch, cheese and steak for dinner for you from now onwards!! Lol ! Just kidding

Doesn't sound small to me though - not like majorly. I hope everything works out ok though!


----------



## midori1999

I sympathise with those with cravings! I could just eat a donut or some chocolate, but I don't want to risk it until I have got my blood testing stuff. (guessing donuts will be out, even then! :haha:) 

I am a bit fed up today, I have been really hungry tbh, but I am eating quite a bit, so I think it's all in my head! This is what I have eaten the last couple of days, does it sound OK? (I am worried about having too many or not enough carbs) 

Yesterday:

Breakfast: grilled bacon, 2 poached eggs, mushrooms, grilled tomato, baked beans. Apple. 

Lunch: Chicken cesar salad. (made thr croutons with seeded wholemeal bread and olive oil) 

Afternoon snack: two oatcakes with peanut butter and 6 brazils

Dinner: 100g of wholewheat pasta with home made bolognese sauce and bit of cheese. Mullerlight and a plum. 

Today:

Breakfast: Bowl of All Bran and an apple. 

Snack: plum

Lunch: no added sugar baked beans on two slices of wholemeal seeded toast

Snack: crucites of raw cucumber, carrot and pepper with 5 small slices of cheese.

Dinner: jacket potato with skin with tuna in light mayo, plus a huge salad. Mullerlight.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sounds good! I don't know much about the right level of carbs if you are following a diet - I just go with what doesn't send my sugar high.


----------



## KatieB

midori1999 said:


> I sympathise with those with cravings! I could just eat a donut or some chocolate, but I don't want to risk it until I have got my blood testing stuff. (guessing donuts will be out, even then! :haha:)
> 
> I am a bit fed up today, I have been really hungry tbh, but I am eating quite a bit, so I think it's all in my head! This is what I have eaten the last couple of days, does it sound OK? (I am worried about having too many or not enough carbs)
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> Breakfast: grilled bacon, 2 poached eggs, mushrooms, grilled tomato, baked beans. Apple.
> 
> Lunch: Chicken cesar salad. (made thr croutons with seeded wholemeal bread and olive oil)
> 
> Afternoon snack: two oatcakes with peanut butter and 6 brazils
> 
> Dinner: 100g of wholewheat pasta with home made bolognese sauce and bit of cheese. Mullerlight and a plum.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Breakfast: Bowl of All Bran and an apple.
> 
> Snack: plum
> 
> Lunch: no added sugar baked beans on two slices of wholemeal seeded toast
> 
> Snack: crucites of raw cucumber, carrot and pepper with 5 small slices of cheese.
> 
> Dinner: jacket potato with skin with tuna in light mayo, plus a huge salad. Mullerlight.

Your diet sounds very good to me Midori, the first breakfast is the kind of one I can tolerate, bacon and eggs. I can't do it anymore though and never want to see an egg again lol, been having a banana and light soya milk then mid morning a slice of granary bread with no added sugar peanut butter which works for me. It's good you're getting fruit and veg in too and a jacket potato tends to be good as it releases energy slowly. I love spaghetti bolognese and can eat quite a lot of this and get low readings, just had it tonight actually! You may find you need to up your intake of carbs a bit, it may be why you are a bit hungry, it sounds like you need to eat a little more carbs but see how your next urine sample goes! If you've got ketones in chances are you'll be told (like me) to eat more carbs, I added 2/3 slices of granary bread a day (one mid morning, one mid afternoon and one before bed sometimes and they've gone :flower:


----------



## midori1999

Thanks both. I am paranoid about too little carbs because of ketones and too much because of blood sugar! I think I'll have a slice of bread with some peanut butter in a bit then. Was worried about having too much bread, but it sounds nice and will fill me up I think. 

Will they test my urine at my next appointment, which is just with the diabetes specialist, not an ob?


----------



## KatieB

midori1999 said:


> Thanks both. I am paranoid about too little carbs because of ketones and too much because of blood sugar! I think I'll have a slice of bread with some peanut butter in a bit then. Was worried about having too much bread, but it sounds nice and will fill me up I think.
> 
> Will they test my urine at my next appointment, which is just with the diabetes specialist, not an ob?

You're welcome :flower: I was exactly the same as you and felt like I was in a vicious circle with trying to eat more carbs but keep blood sugars low, so have found that incorporating carbs as a snack like a piece of toast during the day works for me. I've always had my urine tested at every appointment and your diabetes specialist should have it checked as it's a good indicator of how your diabetes is being managed with regard to ketones and your diet x


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy7 said:


> i'm back from my appts. the NST went good this morning. no concerns there. then i went to the specialist for the growth scan and they said they're worried about her size. they said she hasnt grown much if at all since my last appt 3 weeks ago. right now she's estimating 3 lbs ll oz. they said if she doesnt reach 6 lbs by 35-37 weeks then they'll have to consider intervening. the dr said most times they would just tell the mom to start eating more. but i cant because of the diabetes. so now they suggested to cut back on the carbs and increase my protein. so i'll be living on chicken and steak for the next week or two! haha.
> no US pics this time she was head down! very head down. the tech could barely get a side shot because of my hip bone. my OB didnt see me today so i wont be measured until monday. the specialist said the biggest concern is my placenta. and now i have to see the specialist every thursday.

How scary! I'm so sorry! :hugs: And that's sooo difficult since you can't just eat more. :( Hope you like chicken and steak!


----------



## MilosMommy7

emme- lol! they said my levels are fine and stuff. he said to cut back on the carbs. i LOVE potatoes. so that sucks :( hahah. 

spunky - that's teh thing, i absolutely love steak. i could eat one every day. and i love white meat chicken. i actually crave both of them during pregnancy.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Hi everyone. I just found out today that I have GD. They only did the 1 hour GTT, but my OB said the reading was so high (215) that there was no reason to even do the 3 hour test. She said that I have to see a diabetes specialist here shortly and go on a diet. I think if I cut out the sugar that I can control it..but I guess I will find out shortly when I speak to the Diabetes Doctor. 

Anyway, this was a nice thread to read through after getting this diagnosis. Thanks for the great support!


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy - I'm so glad! I like meat, but I've had a hard time eating some everyday. Some days I have cheese instead. I hope your LO starts catching up!

MizzDeeDee - your avatar still scares me :) I know, I know, just a misunterstood monster (or was it dinosaur?) Welcome, I just joined this thread not too long ago and am loving it!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MilosMommy - I'm so glad! I like meat, but I've had a hard time eating some everyday. Some days I have cheese instead. I hope your LO starts catching up!
> 
> MizzDeeDee - your avatar still scares me :) I know, I know, just a misunterstood monster (or was it dinosaur?) Welcome, I just joined this thread not too long ago and am loving it!

Tee hee.. lizard, dinosaur.... something like that...

Can't lie, wasn't hoping to join this thread, but it is what it is. My objective now I guess is to just not have a big ole baby. She's been in the 50% percentile and I would love to keep her that way. I am hoping I can cut out sugar and keep her under 9 pounds.. 

Found out when I was six months that my grandmother was 14 pounds.. WTF is THAT all about? I think someone could have given me a heads up-but the point is I kinda suspected it might be an issue.


----------



## Spunky

My goal is not to have a "10-lb baby" Don't know why I picked that, but that's what I keep telling people when they see me turning down all the sweets I used to wrestle people for. 14lbs? That's outrageous! I kept telling my husband I had hoped the test went ok, then I got the call, and the appointment, and was told I did have GD. So devestated as this wasn't my first problem in pregnancy :(

If people's babies are bigger where is it? My baby's head has been measuring 2 weeks ahead. Of all friggen things? His head?!?! That has to come out first!!! His leg was 1-1.5 weeks ahead at the last ultrasound, but none before. Abdominal Circumference is right on. So is that what I am to expect? A big headed 10lb baby?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh my breakfast went do lally this morning:( big sulk;( I didn't have time to grab breakfast so grabbed a savory slice thing. Bad move! 

14llb!! That is crazy!!! I am hoping for an 8llber! My lo's head is well below the scale so fingers crossed it won't be too bad.


----------



## tabitha561

Went to the Diabetes Doctor, He was sooooo nice. Thank goodness. He told me I only had a mild case and if i Change my diet a little then it should be all ok. 
He answered some questions all the question and said that nothing should come about it that I might just have a big baby. I have to test 3 or 4 times a day and watch my carb and sugar intact. That I probabley do not need insulin either :thumbup:


----------



## Rachyroux

I don't know whats wrong with me. I get too scared to take the reading. I know it doesn't hurt and the blood doesn't bother me it's the pressing of the button i get so anxious and wind myself up. It took me 15mins to press last night. I was literally sobbing to my oh saying i can't do it. I then finally did it,and my nose bled for the first time in my life. Ugh i feel so stupid, what's wrong with me? :(


----------



## K123

:hugs: You will get used to it. I've been testing for just over 2weeks. I still hate pushing that button and knowing I'll get that needle jabbing me, but it does get easier (although I'm not going to claim it'll ever be nice)


----------



## kdea547

I had a problem working up the courage to do it too the first few times. It's old habit now, for the most part. I still flinch sometimes when I do it. To minimize the pain/sensation, I always make sure my hand that I'm poking is warm. Believe me, it hurts a whole lot more if your hand is cold! Also, if you have an option to try, some lancers hurt a lot less than others. You'll get used to it!


----------



## MilosMommy7

my goal was 7-8 lb like DS was. as long as she's not bigger than 8 lbs. lol.


----------



## BizyBee

Hey Milos, sorry to hear about the current issues. :hugs:

I hope all is well with everyone and blood sugars are relatively low. I'm still managing mine pretty well, with a few exceptions when I've binged on something I shouldn't have. The finger pricks don't hurt really. I had to take blood thinners for the first 28 weeks, and those injections had large needles that hurt like hell. I think that prepared me for the lancet, which I got used to pretty quickly. I have my baby shower tomorrow and I'm eating what I want. If my sugar goes too high, I'll walk it off afterwards. It's only 1 day, right?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

MilosMommy7 said:


> my goal was 7-8 lb like DS was. as long as she's not bigger than 8 lbs. lol.

I want under 9 lbs. I would be happy with that...


----------



## Emmea12uk

tabitha561 said:


> Went to the Diabetes Doctor, He was sooooo nice. Thank goodness. He told me I only had a mild case and if i Change my diet a little then it should be all ok.
> He answered some questions all the question and said that nothing should come about it that I might just have a big baby. I have to test 3 or 4 times a day and watch my carb and sugar intact. That I probabley do not need insulin either :thumbup:

Wow! What a nice doctor! I wish mine was like him!! But yay for the good news !!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Have a lovely baby shower bizybee!! Be careful though because if your sugars go too high you might start to feel pretty awful! I did that at my shower with my son. A glass of lemonaid and I was ready to pass out!

Glad to see everyone happy in here apart from me!! I am still grumping that I can't eat the things I ate two weeks ago. I hope the stress is better now, but then I was only 20 weeks at my gtt, so there is plenty of room for my horemones to screw up my insulin more and more ad baby grows - I guess I really might have to start thinking about insulin. Does anyone know how it works?


----------



## midori1999

Maybe I am odd as I am not worried in the slightest about birth weight. (first son was 9lb, second was 10lb at 38 weeks and third was 7lb at 37 weeks, which still isn't bad for a baby with Downs Syndrome (they are usually smaller)) I would be very happy with another 10lb'er or even a bit bigger, I love big babies! :cloud9:

I'm more worried about things like pre-eclampsia and placental abruption as I am already high risk for these due to my blood disorder, I am hoping if diet/blood sugar is controlled well then the risk of these things happening is small.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have a minuscule pelvis so I worry about everything! I am terrified of labour right now thanks to the cock ups last time and am having counseling to coach me back into the labour ward. If my baby is big I will have to go in there and I'd rather cut off my legs!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

mizz- DS was 7.5 at birth so anything over 8 lbs will feel huge to me. lol.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Well I've had really good sugars for last 2 weeks, highest was 1 day at 6.7 after breakfast. My target is under 7.8 hour after meal so was still ok with that. My diabetic nurse said to carry on as I am and I'll be fine as long as they stay under 6.5. Well I had a Frankie and Bennys tonight, whole hog, minus pudding, and after hour they were 7.4. Do I worry?? I was worried about even writing it down in case they put me on meds for it when i see them next Fri. If its a one off and I can explain it will it be a prob as it was under the 7.8???? I'm panicking a bit now.


----------



## Spunky

I was planning on eating whatever I wanted at my baby shower too! But I'll keep the high would make you feel awful in mind! I keep telling people I want cake. I'll eat sensible the rest of the time, but I WILL have cake. 

Sorry you're not doing well Emmea, hopefully this labor will be much easier. I hope counseling helps. :)

Since I don't know what to expect about labor I'm trying to think positive and just tell myself I'll kick butt at it!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> I was planning on eating whatever I wanted at my baby shower too! But I'll keep the high would make you feel awful in mind! I keep telling people I want cake. I'll eat sensible the rest of the time, but I WILL have cake.
> 
> Sorry you're not doing well Emmea, hopefully this labor will be much easier. I hope counseling helps. :)
> 
> Since I don't know what to expect about labor I'm trying to think positive and just tell myself I'll kick butt at it!

I'm with you. I am oinking out at that baby shower....and I am sure I will pay for it too.. honestly, still waiting to go to the Diabetic Doctor, though I know what I can kinda do now to lessen this issue. I got me a britta filter so I can drink more water and I bought some cereal(good cereal, like corn flakes, 6 grams of sugar or under). 

All I drank was juice and soda... that's over now I guess.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on eating whatever I wanted at my baby shower too! But I'll keep the high would make you feel awful in mind! I keep telling people I want cake. I'll eat sensible the rest of the time, but I WILL have cake.
> 
> Sorry you're not doing well Emmea, hopefully this labor will be much easier. I hope counseling helps. :)
> 
> Since I don't know what to expect about labor I'm trying to think positive and just tell myself I'll kick butt at it!
> 
> I'm with you. I am oinking out at that baby shower....and I am sure I will pay for it too.. honestly, still waiting to go to the Diabetic Doctor, though I know what I can kinda do now to lessen this issue. I got me a britta filter so I can drink more water and I bought some cereal(good cereal, like corn flakes, 6 grams of sugar or under).
> 
> All I drank was juice and soda... that's over now I guess.Click to expand...

I was told no cereal with milk :( No matter what kind of cereal. The combo of carbs in the cereal and the carbs and sugars in the milk can be bad. Haven't tried it yet though. The ice cream was calling my name much more. I got the call saying I had GD and they DEMANDED and BULLIED me into taking off work and coming in the NEXT DAY to tell me about food. Very informative and very scary. I'm starting to feel much better and finding my limits when it comes to food. I found I can have half a real soda if I eat sensibly and go for my 10 minute walk after my meals and still have very good (great in fact!) blood sugar levels. (I had dinner with carbs and half a soda and my after dinner readings have been 79-85.) BUT like the other ladies, I have had an off reading now. Breakfast this morning was high. So I'm going to try to be better. BUT we're going out of town Sunday-Wednesday and eating well at home is easy with a fridge not so sure about staying at a hotel and eating in town.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on eating whatever I wanted at my baby shower too! But I'll keep the high would make you feel awful in mind! I keep telling people I want cake. I'll eat sensible the rest of the time, but I WILL have cake.
> 
> Sorry you're not doing well Emmea, hopefully this labor will be much easier. I hope counseling helps. :)
> 
> Since I don't know what to expect about labor I'm trying to think positive and just tell myself I'll kick butt at it!
> 
> I'm with you. I am oinking out at that baby shower....and I am sure I will pay for it too.. honestly, still waiting to go to the Diabetic Doctor, though I know what I can kinda do now to lessen this issue. I got me a britta filter so I can drink more water and I bought some cereal(good cereal, like corn flakes, 6 grams of sugar or under).
> 
> All I drank was juice and soda... that's over now I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I was told no cereal with milk :( No matter what kind of cereal. The combo of carbs in the cereal and the carbs and sugars in the milk can be bad. Haven't tried it yet though. The ice cream was calling my name much more. I got the call saying I had GD and they DEMANDED and BULLIED me into taking off work and coming in the NEXT DAY to tell me about food. Very informative and very scary. I'm starting to feel much better and finding my limits when it comes to food. I found I can have half a real soda if I eat sensibly and go for my 10 minute walk after my meals and still have very good (great in fact!) blood sugar levels. (I had dinner with carbs and half a soda and my after dinner readings have been 79-85.) BUT like the other ladies, I have had an off reading now. Breakfast this morning was high. So I'm going to try to be better. BUT we're going out of town Sunday-Wednesday and eating well at home is easy with a fridge not so sure about staying at a hotel and eating in town.Click to expand...

My OB called me today about the diabetes, but they made a huge mistake, which I am not thrilled about and doesn't help me with the stress of my situation. 

I have a lot of health problems on top of the GD, arthritis in the back, autoimmune diseases.. etc... when the OB told me I had GD I told her that I couldn't go to the diabetes management center that was requested because I have a restraining order against someone that works there because he beat the crap out of me. OB said she had someone else she could send me to. 

Today I get a call from the office that my ex works in. That means that they called the office anyway and that my ex now knows that I am not only pregnant but he has my address. Awesome. 

So when I called them back to verify what information they gave my abuser no one was there to talk to me about it and I have to wait on the Diabetes Doctor as well. 

I didn't know about the cereal, I thought that was pretty good to eat. So frustrating. I wish they would just get on it and get me into a Doctor, not related to my ex of course. I can't believe they did that.


----------



## BizyBee

The cereal is worth a try, as it effects everyone differently. I had a bowl of crispix with half a banana with milk and I was only slightly higher than my typical orange, toast, and egg. There are other things that weren't very good for me. I had oatmeal (maple and brown sugar) and it was a bad idea. I know they say to eat plain oatmeal, but I hate it and figured I'd try the flavored kind.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I was planning on eating whatever I wanted at my baby shower too! But I'll keep the high would make you feel awful in mind! I keep telling people I want cake. I'll eat sensible the rest of the time, but I WILL have cake.
> 
> Sorry you're not doing well Emmea, hopefully this labor will be much easier. I hope counseling helps. :)
> 
> Since I don't know what to expect about labor I'm trying to think positive and just tell myself I'll kick butt at it!
> 
> I'm with you. I am oinking out at that baby shower....and I am sure I will pay for it too.. honestly, still waiting to go to the Diabetic Doctor, though I know what I can kinda do now to lessen this issue. I got me a britta filter so I can drink more water and I bought some cereal(good cereal, like corn flakes, 6 grams of sugar or under).
> 
> All I drank was juice and soda... that's over now I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I was told no cereal with milk :( No matter what kind of cereal. The combo of carbs in the cereal and the carbs and sugars in the milk can be bad. Haven't tried it yet though. The ice cream was calling my name much more. I got the call saying I had GD and they DEMANDED and BULLIED me into taking off work and coming in the NEXT DAY to tell me about food. Very informative and very scary. I'm starting to feel much better and finding my limits when it comes to food. I found I can have half a real soda if I eat sensibly and go for my 10 minute walk after my meals and still have very good (great in fact!) blood sugar levels. (I had dinner with carbs and half a soda and my after dinner readings have been 79-85.) BUT like the other ladies, I have had an off reading now. Breakfast this morning was high. So I'm going to try to be better. BUT we're going out of town Sunday-Wednesday and eating well at home is easy with a fridge not so sure about staying at a hotel and eating in town.Click to expand...

i dont finish my milk when i eat cereal. so my nutrionist said i could still eat it. but avoid it in the first couple of hours after waking up. and if i'm to eat cereal, to eat things like rice crispies, chex, etc. nothing too surgary.


----------



## MilosMommy7

BizyBee said:


> The cereal is worth a try, as it effects everyone differently. I had a bowl of crispix with half a banana with milk and I was only slightly higher than my typical orange, toast, and egg. There are other things that weren't very good for me. I had oatmeal (maple and brown sugar) and it was a bad idea. I know they say to eat plain oatmeal, but I hate it and figured I'd try the flavored kind.

i eat blueberry muffin oatmeal (if i eat oatmeal) and luckily it doesnt do much to my levels. which is good because i wouldnt be able to eat plain oatmeal. i need flavor. lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> Well I've had really good sugars for last 2 weeks, highest was 1 day at 6.7 after breakfast. My target is under 7.8 hour after meal so was still ok with that. My diabetic nurse said to carry on as I am and I'll be fine as long as they stay under 6.5. Well I had a Frankie and Bennys tonight, whole hog, minus pudding, and after hour they were 7.4. Do I worry?? I was worried about even writing it down in case they put me on meds for it when i see them next Fri. If its a one off and I can explain it will it be a prob as it was under the 7.8???? I'm panicking a bit now.

No don't worry!! That is perfectly fine!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I have tested positive for G.D :(
My fasting blood sugar was 5.8mmol/L and after the drink and 2 hours it was 4.8mmol/L 
I do have a very high bmi, but have been very lucky in my past three pregnancies.

I do feel quite gutted. I've to see the diabetic nurse, and dietitian soon (they will be in touch), and there has been a ultra sound appointment made for me seemingly, but not dated in the letter as well as another thing to.


----------



## KatieB

ladyredlainey said:


> I have tested positive for G.D :(
> My fasting blood sugar was 5.8mmol/L and after the drink and 2 hours it was 4.8mmol/L
> I do have a very high bmi, but have been very lucky in my past three pregnancies.
> 
> I do feel quite gutted. I've to see the diabetic nurse, and dietitian soon (they will be in touch), and there has been a ultra sound appointment made for me seemingly, but not dated in the letter as well as another thing to.

Sorry to hear that :hugs: I have to say I find it strange that they've diagnosed you with GD with a 2 hr reading of 4.8, that is a fasting blood glucose level and the 5.8 is only slightly raised. It's normal to feel gutted but there is nothing you could have done to prevent this. It's really hard at first but it does get easier and this thread is a great support xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks Katie x
It confused me lol, as the numbers don't look high lol. And confused me even more the blood sugar result being lower than my fasting one lol
x


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12uk said:


> I have a minuscule pelvis so I worry about everything! I am terrified of labour right now thanks to the cock ups last time and am having counseling to coach me back into the labour ward. If my baby is big I will have to go in there and I'd rather cut off my legs!!

Sorry you had such a bad experience Emmea12uk, hope the counselling is helping for this time around :flower:


----------



## KatieB

ladyredlainey said:


> Thanks Katie x
> It confused me lol, as the numbers don't look high lol. And confused me even more the blood sugar result being lower than my fasting one lol
> x

You're welcome x 
It looks like you were diagnosed due to your fasting numbers but hopefully with your blood sugars not being mega high, (my fasting level has to be below 5.0 and I was borderline in GTT but I think it's normally below 5.5 - my hospital is _very_ strict, must also be below 7.0 one hour after and it's normally 7.8), it should be quite easy for you to control your blood sugars through diet alone, I would have thought so after a reading of 4.8. It feels like awfully bad luck when you're diagnosed after being borderline but the way to look at it is at least it's not gone undiagnosed and you get the best possible chance to do the best for your baby as it can often become more difficult to control further along in pregnancy so at least you've got people keeping an eye on you. Good luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## sw121

Does anyone know if you have to declare GD for life insurance and whether it affects your premiums? Literally in the past week or so I have taken out two life insurance premiums - one starts prior to the diagnosis I received and the other starts just after, however I answered all the health questions prior to diagnosis (although I only gave the go ahead on the latter one today). I have now received the written confirmation of the first policy and obviously been asked to check the health details are correct. This includes diabetes and any "complicated pregnancies".

My OH thinks I should disclose it because it may affect whether they will pay out, but I'm really worried it will hugely increase the premium. I had enough problems getting a decent premium because every company wanted to add 50% to the premium because of my weight - I now feel I may get penalised twice.


----------



## K123

I think if that's what the letter said you do need to disclose it, but stress that it is just a condition that will affect you during pregnancy and not long term. It might put the premiums up, but if you don't and needed to make a claim they'd probably refuse to pay out because of you not declaring something.


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> I have tested positive for G.D :(
> My fasting blood sugar was 5.8mmol/L and after the drink and 2 hours it was 4.8mmol/L
> I do have a very high bmi, but have been very lucky in my past three pregnancies.
> 
> I do feel quite gutted. I've to see the diabetic nurse, and dietitian soon (they will be in touch), and there has been a ultra sound appointment made for me seemingly, but not dated in the letter as well as another thing to.

That is a great 2 hour reading! The fasting is a little elevated but the 4.8 is perfect!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks Emmea :) I wonder if they will make me re do the gtt, but I suppose I will find out soon enough.
It got me so confused lol :lol:


----------



## K123

Your readings do seem odd LadyRedLainey - I don't understand how it would drop after the glucose drink- so they may choose to redo it to check the results. Really hope you're able to find out more on Monday.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks K123

The letter has the results of the tests at the bottom

Fasting 5.8mmol/L: 2 hours 4.8mmol/L

I'll update on Monday about it :)
x


----------



## Adelicia

Just a quick update in case anyone noticed it's all gone a bit silent from me. We had another sweep yesterday, but the midwife wasn't convinced I'd pop spontaneously. Think it's going to be the induction on Monday.

I'm not sure if I'm better off going for a bigger breakfast and risking my admission BG being too high, or going for my regular one but risking not having enough energy later on when I'm not feeling up to eating.


----------



## K123

I noticed it had gone a bit silent and hoped it meant baby was on the way!

What about trying a bacon/egg/tomatoes/mushroom/brown toast type breakfast? More filling than normal one but not too many carbs to increase blood sugars?


----------



## KatieB

Adelicia said:


> Just a quick update in case anyone noticed it's all gone a bit silent from me. We had another sweep yesterday, but the midwife wasn't convinced I'd pop spontaneously. Think it's going to be the induction on Monday.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm better off going for a bigger breakfast and risking my admission BG being too high, or going for my regular one but risking not having enough energy later on when I'm not feeling up to eating.

I know what you mean about breakfast on induction day. I was told to eat a bigger breakfast than normal so think I'll try to add a bit more carb for energy so maybe bacon, egg and a slice of toast or banana with some toast and peanut butter. I can hardy handle any carbs in morning but am worried about being starving later on! Well good luck for Monday if nothing happens before then, fingers crossed for you it will. I'm not far behind you, am going in for induction this Tuesday!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck adelicia and katie!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I am so confused lol!
I thought the blood sugar levels I had were OK and with in normal ranges, I knew my fasting blood sugar might be slightly above, but now my Mother inlaw has said, that I will need to be very careful with the fact my body is burning to much sugar?? (was 5.8 fasted, then drink, 2 hours it was 4.8)

I have no idea what to eat at the moment, and with out realising, I ate a mini roll (chocolate), then felt guilty once I realised :(
I wish I got the letter through the week instead of Saturday :( cause I could have phoned someone then, but can't at the weekend.


----------



## K123

Try not to worry ladyredlainey - you haven't been given official dietary guidance yet so you can't be expected to follow a strict diet. Hopefully tomorrow they'll be able to give you some more information about your results as they do seem odd to me. Don't worry about the mini roll - if that glucose drink didn't send your blood sugars high I doubt a small treat like that would either. I know some ladies with GD have to be very strict with their diet, but lots of others like me are luckier (at least for the time being) and can have some occasional treats without any problem. I don't think your MIL is completely right as if you were just burning sugar quickly I'd have thought that your fasting number would be low - but I'm no medical expert and fairly new to GD too, so I may be wrong with that. What I do know is that for me one of the problems that my testing has picked up is my blood sugars crashing far too low before meals somedays, so I'm seeing someone different for advice on that on Thursday.


----------



## K123

I've just been looking at my results sheet and it says fasting number should be 3.5-6, and after test 3.5-7.8 so according to that you passed the test anyway. :shrug:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I had my baby shower yesterday and ate mostly what I wanted. I cut back a bit on the pasta and potatoes during lunch, but ate a little of each dessert. I was so happy cause my blood sugar was only 117! I felt guilty when eating, so I'm glad it didn't cause a spike.


----------



## K123

That's great news Bizzybee. I'm glad you enjoyed your baby shower!


----------



## KatieB

BizyBee said:


> Hi girls. I had my baby shower yesterday and ate mostly what I wanted. I cut back a bit on the pasta and potatoes during lunch, but ate a little of each dessert. I was so happy cause my blood sugar was only 117! I felt guilty when eating, so I'm glad it didn't cause a spike.

Hope you had a lovely baby shower and glad you could tolerate a few treats! xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks again K123 :D , I have passed by that haven't I :wacko: lol. The letter has been sent to my doctor and diabetic nurse etc to, so hopefully I can get in touch with one of them tomorrow.
I hope you get on fine on Thursday, and that they can suggest something which will keep your blood sugar more stable, and not dipping so much before meals 
Good luck! :flower:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Baby showers sound so lovely :D hope you enjoyed every minute of it Bizybee :D


----------



## Emmea12uk

Adelicia said:


> Just a quick update in case anyone noticed it's all gone a bit silent from me. We had another sweep yesterday, but the midwife wasn't convinced I'd pop spontaneously. Think it's going to be the induction on Monday.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm better off going for a bigger breakfast and risking my admission BG being too high, or going for my regular one but risking not having enough energy later on when I'm not feeling up to eating.

Awwww poor you! In my experience induction takes ages do you might as well eat within your limits but more regularly. Take a massive lunchbox and stay in your safe zone. If you go high then baby may suffer a hypo.

Having a big breakfast won't hope ad you are not going to be in labor soon enough to benefit from it.

Good luck! Keep us informed! I am all excited for our first baby! :happydance:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Glad you enjoyed your baby shower!!

I need help ladies!! I am going down the pan rapidly. Stress or no stress my second time gd is getting worse and quickly. Two weeks ago I could pretty much eat what I wanted as long as it was cooked from scratch not processed and now I am running out of breakfasts. I always eat toast. I started off with two slices with marmite or cream cheese and an orange juice, then I had to reduce the orange juice and then switch it for sugar free and now just the toast leaves me at 7.8. I tried switching one slice for yogurt and tried yogurt on cereals but they all went too high. What can I have?!? I don't drink milk and my yogurt is natural.


----------



## K123

Not really sure what to suggest - maybe try some more protein at breakfast time like an egg with the toast and see if that helps, or some peanut butter on the toast? Have been reading a few things about low GI foods when looking for snack ideas and one of the suggestions was to always have protein alongside carbs as they make the meal lower GI over all.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Emmea12uk said:


> Glad you enjoyed your baby shower!!
> 
> I need help ladies!! I am going down the pan rapidly. Stress or no stress my second time gd is getting worse and quickly. Two weeks ago I could pretty much eat what I wanted as long as it was cooked from scratch not processed and now I am running out of breakfasts. I always eat toast. I started off with two slices with marmite or cream cheese and an orange juice, then I had to reduce the orange juice and then switch it for sugar free and now just the toast leaves me at 7.8. I tried switching one slice for yogurt and tried yogurt on cereals but they all went too high. What can I have?!? I don't drink milk and my yogurt is natural.

Oh no, thats crap. I'm rubbish for ideas as I'm still learning myself. I've had high after breakfast readings last 2 days, well high for me. 6.7 and 6.2, so I'm stressing as I was hoping to stay non medicated. If you find a solution then I'd be interested to hear!!!


----------



## midori1999

K123 said:


> Not really sure what to suggest - maybe try some more protein at breakfast time like an egg with the toast and see if that helps, or some peanut butter on the toast? Have been reading a few things about low GI foods when looking for snack ideas and one of the suggestions was to always have protein alongside carbs as they make the meal lower GI over all.

Yes, protein and fat also both slow the absorbtion of carbs which is why combining protein and/or fat with carbs can help. 

My friend who had GD reckons the more seeded the bread the better she found it too. I'm having Hovis seed sensations and it's really nice. You could also try beans on toast for breakfast or a bacon and/or egg sandwich? Or bacon egg and beans with no bread? Still quite filling.


----------



## KatieB

Well ladies I've been having my bloody show now for the last few hours and starting to get a few cramps! Am hoping that things will get moving before induction day on Tuesday but now I've said it nothing will happen, lol! xx


----------



## ladyredlainey

KatieB said:


> Well ladies I've been having my bloody show now for the last few hours and starting to get a few cramps! Am hoping that things will get moving before induction day on Tuesday but now I've said it nothing will happen, lol! xx

O sounding very good!! best wishes for through the night, hope things pick up for you xx


----------



## KatieB

ladyredlainey said:


> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I've been having my bloody show now for the last few hours and starting to get a few cramps! Am hoping that things will get moving before induction day on Tuesday but now I've said it nothing will happen, lol! xx
> 
> O sounding very good!! best wishes for through the night, hope things pick up for you xxClick to expand...

Thanks hunny xx


----------



## lindsayscoob

KatieB said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatieB said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I've been having my bloody show now for the last few hours and starting to get a few cramps! Am hoping that things will get moving before induction day on Tuesday but now I've said it nothing will happen, lol! xx
> 
> Good luck!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Confused a bit. Our glucometers (US) usually show double or triple digits.. i keep seeing things like 5.8 from you guys whereas we would have something like in the hundreds. Does anyone know how that equates? Just curious.


----------



## Emmea12uk

KatieB said:


> Well ladies I've been having my bloody show now for the last few hours and starting to get a few cramps! Am hoping that things will get moving before induction day on Tuesday but now I've said it nothing will happen, lol! xx

Oh yay!!!! :happydance: come on baby!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

MizzDeeDee said:


> Confused a bit. Our glucometers (US) usually show double or triple digits.. i keep seeing things like 5.8 from you guys whereas we would have something like in the hundreds. Does anyone know how that equates? Just curious.

I don't know how to work out the difference but they equal the same on different scales. Hightower readings in the uk are 7.8 and above.


----------



## kdea547

Emmea12uk said:


> Glad to see everyone happy in here apart from me!! I am still grumping that I can't eat the things I ate two weeks ago. I hope the stress is better now, but then I was only 20 weeks at my gtt, so there is plenty of room for my horemones to screw up my insulin more and more ad baby grows - I guess I really might have to start thinking about insulin. Does anyone know how it works?

The coached us a little on insulin injections at the GD class I attended last week. The needles are pretty tiny and short, so I'm not too terrified at the thought anymore if I have to start taking it. Insulin pens are the easiest method. They come preloaded with several hundred units and you turn a dial to adjust your dose up or down. You inject somewhere in an area with quite a bit of fatty tissue, which is usually somewhere in your midsection. I know that there are slow acting insulin types which just release a little all day long and then there are quick acting types that you take right before a meal if your post meal sugars are really too high.


----------



## kdea547

lindsayscoob said:


> Well I've had really good sugars for last 2 weeks, highest was 1 day at 6.7 after breakfast. My target is under 7.8 hour after meal so was still ok with that. My diabetic nurse said to carry on as I am and I'll be fine as long as they stay under 6.5. Well I had a Frankie and Bennys tonight, whole hog, minus pudding, and after hour they were 7.4. Do I worry?? I was worried about even writing it down in case they put me on meds for it when i see them next Fri. If its a one off and I can explain it will it be a prob as it was under the 7.8???? I'm panicking a bit now.

Seems like your nurse telling you to stay under 6.5 one hour after eating is a bit unreasonable. That's around the same as my two hour target. Blood sugar generally spikes to its highest about one hour after eating, so 7.8 would be a completely normal reading for someone without any kind of blood sugar control issues. Anyway, I sincerely doubt that one high reading would cause them to put you on meds and I would politely refuse unless I consistently had numbers over 7.8.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya, I just got a call from the diabetes nurse.

5.8 fasting sugar, then after sugar drink and two hours it was 4.8.

it turns out my blood sugar results has confused the Diabetes nurse lol!. She wants me to go to see her tomorrow at 1:30pm just to get a monitoring kit, and she wants me to be re tested. She had asked if I was active during the 2 hour waiting time, and I had said no, but had my 3 kids and hubby there, and she then asked if I was stressed or anxious during the 2 hours, to which I said yes, because the midwife had really upset me (i am a large woman, and she would just not let it go with the fact I have a high bmi, she made me feel very uncomfortable to), and she said this may have been the cause for the end result blood sugar to be lower.

She said my fasting sugar is just a fraction high, but not anything for concern. And she said she would like a re test booked for me soon also, just to find out whats going on lol.

Thanks ladies, for replying to me about the sugar levels xx :hugs:

Hope things are progressing lovely for you KatieB! or that you have your little bundle in your arms now :D xx


----------



## kdea547

ladyredlainey said:


> I have tested positive for G.D :(
> My fasting blood sugar was 5.8mmol/L and after the drink and 2 hours it was 4.8mmol/L
> I do have a very high bmi, but have been very lucky in my past three pregnancies.
> 
> I do feel quite gutted. I've to see the diabetic nurse, and dietitian soon (they will be in touch), and there has been a ultra sound appointment made for me seemingly, but not dated in the letter as well as another thing to.

Sorry about your diagnosis. It sounds to me that they are maybe being ultra cautious because of your weight? That 2 hour number is great and perfectly normal and the fasting number is extremely close to normal. I imagine that you will have no issues if you change what you eat a bit differently and you may just need to add a protein snack before bed to get your fasting down to normal.


----------



## kdea547

Emmea12uk said:


> Glad you enjoyed your baby shower!!
> 
> I need help ladies!! I am going down the pan rapidly. Stress or no stress my second time gd is getting worse and quickly. Two weeks ago I could pretty much eat what I wanted as long as it was cooked from scratch not processed and now I am running out of breakfasts. I always eat toast. I started off with two slices with marmite or cream cheese and an orange juice, then I had to reduce the orange juice and then switch it for sugar free and now just the toast leaves me at 7.8. I tried switching one slice for yogurt and tried yogurt on cereals but they all went too high. What can I have?!? I don't drink milk and my yogurt is natural.

The absolute best breakfast for me is some egg/eggwhites, some turkey bacon or low fat ham, a little cheese, and some whole wheat toast or a whole wheat english muffin with yogurt and fruit. You should definitely try eating some protein with your breakfast as it can lower the overall GI of your meal and keep your sugar from spiking too much. Maybe try just a slice of toast with an egg and some ham or low fat bacon and see how that goes.


----------



## kdea547

MizzDeeDee said:


> Confused a bit. Our glucometers (US) usually show double or triple digits.. i keep seeing things like 5.8 from you guys whereas we would have something like in the hundreds. Does anyone know how that equates? Just curious.

https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm

This site can convert blood sugars for you. The US uses mg/dl to measure blood sugar and most other countries use mmol/l.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I had two scrambled eggs and one slice of toast today and got 7.1. I hated every mouthful though - I am still queesy in the mornings after ms. I left half the eggs.

Thanks for the advice! I will try again tomorrow. I really miss my juice:(


----------



## Emmea12uk

Arghhhh!!! My lunch was 7.8:( and I was good. I made a seeded tortilla with tuna, salad a smidging of salad creme. I didn't even eat it all - I left about50% of the tortilla. I am close to giving up:( this is not fair! I am starving every evening because I am not getting enough. I seem to be living off protien only right now. I could kill for an orange!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Please forgive me if this is no help, but I typed in pregnancy diabetes diet plan in google search, and it came up with this LINK

I hope you manage to have something to settle your cravings Emmea. I remember wanting a fruit salad so badly when I went to a cafe and was close to tears cause they didn't have any :blush: xx


----------



## kdea547

Emmea12uk said:


> Arghhhh!!! My lunch was 7.8:( and I was good. I made a seeded tortilla with tuna, salad a smidging of salad creme. I didn't even eat it all - I left about50% of the tortilla. I am close to giving up:( this is not fair! I am starving every evening because I am not getting enough. I seem to be living off protien only right now. I could kill for an orange!

That's so sad! That sounds like a completely reasonable meal. I know we all want to avoid meds or insulin, but it could definitely make your life a lot easier and let you be a whole lot more flexible with what you eat.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am terrified of the labour ward because my last birth was an induction gone wrong and I go into shock whenever I go there. I can't do that again! If I need insulin then they will induce me:( maybe I should starve... Grrrrrr ;(


----------



## lindsayscoob

Emmea12uk said:


> Arghhhh!!! My lunch was 7.8:( and I was good. I made a seeded tortilla with tuna, salad a smidging of salad creme. I didn't even eat it all - I left about50% of the tortilla. I am close to giving up:( this is not fair! I am starving every evening because I am not getting enough. I seem to be living off protien only right now. I could kill for an orange!

Oh Hun what a pain in the a**e! Its even worse when you're trying so hard and feel like its not getting you anywhere, makes you just want to eat crap as eating well doesn't work. I have the same prob as you, I love orange juice, and especially orange juice and lemonade, which I drank by the gallon until diagnosis. I think i miss that more than chocolate! 

I spoke to diabetic nurse today and she said that as my sugars are below 7.8 (she doesn't know why the other person told me 6.5) not to worry and to continue as I am. I said I was a bit worried as they've been high for me, over 6, but under 7, and she said they may slowly creep up, but not to worry yet. Relief for me, and I'm determined to keep them down. Will be walking the dog after breakfast to try and keep that reading down, thats not cheating is it, as they say control through diet and exercise????


----------



## Emmea12uk

Not at all! That is a great thing to do! I will start the same on Thursday as I always walk my dog after breaky but she had a hip replacement a month ago so has not been allowed out.


----------



## tabitha561

You cant starve yourself!!! To me that is very high... mine has been between 4.5-5 after eating. 7.8 is very high.. The best thing might be to be on insulin. :( Your not eating very much at all.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I made an appointment with the mega patronizing midwife for Wednesday. I chose not to see a dietician because I know all about nutrition and eat healthy and balanced. What is your average day in food and drink like?


----------



## MilosMommy7

today i went for my biophysical and NST. the BPP she got 6/8 this time. she scored a 0/2 on breathing. she was fairly active at first. gave some swift kicks and was waving her hand at us. then after that i went to another room for my NST. and she had stopped moving by that time. so i only had about 3 movements from her in the beginning of the test. they tried buzzing her twice to wake her up but it didnt work. so they started to get nervous and kept losing her HB. but finally after 40 minutes they gave me a back of ritz bits peanut butter crackers. after about 5 or 10 minutes she started moving around. so that was a close one. i was really hoping she'd start moving and not have to send me to the hospital for longer monitoring. my next NST is being done on thursday at the specialists before my growth scan. and then a check up with my OB on friday morning. i hope everything looks good on thursday.


----------



## tabitha561

Emmea12uk said:


> I made an appointment with the mega patronizing midwife for Wednesday. I chose not to see a dietician because I know all about nutrition and eat healthy and balanced. What is your average day in food and drink like?[/QUOTE
> 
> Mostly Cutting a out a few things.. I dont eat as many carbs. Eat a lot more fruits and vegtables. No more sugar sodas. I still eat a few desserts and stuff like that. I really hope things get a lot better for you :hug::hug:


----------



## kdea547

Emmea12uk said:


> I am terrified of the labour ward because my last birth was an induction gone wrong and I go into shock whenever I go there. I can't do that again! If I need insulin then they will induce me:( maybe I should starve... Grrrrrr ;(

Doctors aren't going to recommend it, but at the very beginning of my pregnancy, I had acupuncture done to help lower my blood sugars...it worked for me and helped me start processing sugar a lot more efficiently. Added with diet and exercise, I've managed to keep mine fairly normal without my meds. It's something to think about. Also, I know that acupuncture and reflexology is often used to help induce labor naturally and many women have their babies quickly after contractions start, so you may be able to try something like that a day or two before a scheduled induction to hopefully get things done without a horrendous drug induction.


----------



## K123

So sorry to hear that Emmea. It's rubbish that your blood sugars are going so high when you're eating so healthily, but you mustn't starve yourself. :hugs:

Hope your retest comes up with a nice low reading LadyRedLainey! When are you having it redone?


----------



## ladyredlainey

i don't have an appointment for the re test yet, but she wants me to monitor my blood sugar first i think. I'll up date tomorrow :) x


----------



## K123

My blood sugars are still confusing me! My before dinner reading was 3.2 this evening - and had had a snack of banana and bag of crisps less than 90mins earlier... Thought crisps were meant to be a no-go (but needed something I could just grab as on way back from work and felt starving) and banana was bigger than I'd been told I can have. It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

kdea547 said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Confused a bit. Our glucometers (US) usually show double or triple digits.. i keep seeing things like 5.8 from you guys whereas we would have something like in the hundreds. Does anyone know how that equates? Just curious.
> 
> https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm
> 
> This site can convert blood sugars for you. The US uses mg/dl to measure blood sugar and most other countries use mmol/l.Click to expand...

Thank you so much. It explains *alot*. I guess according to the UK standard I was at a 12.0 at my 1 hour, which I guess is why they said there was no reason to do the three hour test. 

All the numbers make sense now. Thank you.


----------



## twinkle22

Hi all i just had a letter stating i had failed the fasting part of the gtt got an appointment on Thursday at hospital I rang up and the lady told me my fasting level was 6.1 and it should of been lower didn't mention my blood after the 2 hour test tbh I forgot to ask so does this mean I have it ? Tbh I thought I did anyway but really unsure of what I need to ask ect at the diabetes appointment I havevread about inductions being needed ect is this the case with everyone ?


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> today i went for my biophysical and NST. the BPP she got 6/8 this time. she scored a 0/2 on breathing. she was fairly active at first. gave some swift kicks and was waving her hand at us. then after that i went to another room for my NST. and she had stopped moving by that time. so i only had about 3 movements from her in the beginning of the test. they tried buzzing her twice to wake her up but it didnt work. so they started to get nervous and kept losing her HB. but finally after 40 minutes they gave me a back of ritz bits peanut butter crackers. after about 5 or 10 minutes she started moving around. so that was a close one. i was really hoping she'd start moving and not have to send me to the hospital for longer monitoring. my next NST is being done on thursday at the specialists before my growth scan. and then a check up with my OB on friday morning. i hope everything looks good on thursday.

They don't do these tests over here.


----------



## Emmea12uk

twinkle22 said:


> Hi all i just had a letter stating i had failed the fasting part of the gtt got an appointment on Thursday at hospital I rang up and the lady told me my fasting level was 6.1 and it should of been lower didn't mention my blood after the 2 hour test tbh I forgot to ask so does this mean I have it ? Tbh I thought I did anyway but really unsure of what I need to ask ect at the diabetes appointment I havevread about inductions being needed ect is this the case with everyone ?

Hi! Welcome to the group! I am not sure if high fasting definitely means you have it tbh. But if you have, you do not necessarily have to be induced. The guidelines at my local nhs is that if they think you had diabetes before your pregnancy (they can tell by a hb blood test), or you end up on medication then they will induce you before 39 weeks. If you stay diet controlled and have no problems, then they may ask you to, but you don't have to at all. 

When is your diabetes appointment?


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya ladies
I've had my first appointment with the diabetes nurse. 
She isn't fully convinced at the moment that I have G.D but she wants me to monitor my blood sugar till Thursday, and see how it goes, if it turns out my sugars are high, then she said that there is a tablet that you can take for type 2 diabetes, which lowers the sugars down great.
She also said that she would like me to be re tested, and have an ultrasound if my bloods sugars are to high. 
I never seen the dietitian today, but again, it will depend on how things go from now till Thursday.

I had just eaten my lunch before going to the clinic, and she was showing me how to work the monitor, and tested my blood sugar and it was 8, but she said it was far to early to test it normally, so before meals, then 2 hours later I've to test.

Hope your all keeping well xx


----------



## twinkle22

Hi! Welcome to the group! I am not sure if high fasting definitely means you have it tbh. But if you have, you do not necessarily have to be induced. The guidelines at my local nhs is that if they think you had diabetes before your pregnancy (they can tell by a hb blood test), or you end up on medication then they will induce you before 39 weeks. If you stay diet controlled and have no problems, then they may ask you to, but you don't have to at all. 

When is your diabetes appointment?[/QUOTE]

Hi my appointments on Thursday morning I kind of thought I did have it tbh as I have a high bmi and a son who is type 1 the night after my test I thought I would test my bloods 90 mins after eating 72 grams carbs my bloods were 7.5 do you think that was normal range or a bit off :shrug: I'm always thirsty and CONSTANTLY hungry so guess I will need to see what hospital says x


----------



## PixiedustLove

Hi. My name is Nikki. I'm only... what? 5 weeks now? and I was diagnosed with GD yesterday. Everyone keeps saying that they didn't realize I could be tested so early, but I think they only did it because of my family history. My mom, and both of my grandmothers are/were diabetic. I have eaten healthy and managed to avoid it all this time, but now it's got me. I don't know what to do. I don't meet with a dietician until like 2 more weeks I think. Until then, they just gave me a paper that said to avoid all sugar and most carbs. :shrug: That just seems really hard since I have no idea what I'm doing. lol

I see a lot of information tying GD to large birth weight babies and inductions. That's pretty scary. :wacko:


----------



## ChristinaRN

PixiedustLove said:


> Hi. My name is Nikki. I'm only... what? 5 weeks now? and I was diagnosed with GD yesterday. Everyone keeps saying that they didn't realize I could be tested so early, but I think they only did it because of my family history. My mom, and both of my grandmothers are/were diabetic. I have eaten healthy and managed to avoid it all this time, but now it's got me. I don't know what to do. I don't meet with a dietician until like 2 more weeks I think. Until then, they just gave me a paper that said to avoid all sugar and most carbs. :shrug: That just seems really hard since I have no idea what I'm doing. lol
> 
> I see a lot of information tying GD to large birth weight babies and inductions. That's pretty scary. :wacko:

Hate to rain on your parade but chances are you were diabetic before pregnancy and they didn't catch it. Especially with your family history.:shrug: Have your doctor run a HgA1C....that will tell you becuase it's a 90 day average....and you haven't been preggo for 90 days yet. As a nurse, I have NEVER heard of someone being diagnosed at 5 weeks with GD.....you have to have a fully functioning placenta first.


----------



## ChristinaRN

May as well join you ladies. Did my 1 hr test last week and failed (normal is under 140 and I was 156). So I took my 3 hr test today but I just know that I failed it. My last two pregnancies I was considered borderline....but had 9 lb babies and by todays standard my test results then would be considered GD now. Does that make sense???:shrug: Anyways, I fully expect to get diagnosed officially tomorrow at my appointment. I have been gaining a TON of weight lately and baby is already measuring 2 weeks ahead (per ultrasound at 28 weeks). I'm sure I will meet with a nutritionist soon....but I LOVE my sugar!!!!


----------



## PixiedustLove

ChristinaRN said:


> PixiedustLove said:
> 
> 
> Hi. My name is Nikki. I'm only... what? 5 weeks now? and I was diagnosed with GD yesterday. Everyone keeps saying that they didn't realize I could be tested so early, but I think they only did it because of my family history. My mom, and both of my grandmothers are/were diabetic. I have eaten healthy and managed to avoid it all this time, but now it's got me. I don't know what to do. I don't meet with a dietician until like 2 more weeks I think. Until then, they just gave me a paper that said to avoid all sugar and most carbs. :shrug: That just seems really hard since I have no idea what I'm doing. lol
> 
> I see a lot of information tying GD to large birth weight babies and inductions. That's pretty scary. :wacko:
> 
> Hate to rain on your parade but chances are you were diabetic before pregnancy and they didn't catch it. Especially with your family history.:shrug: Have your doctor run a HgA1C....that will tell you becuase it's a 90 day average....and you haven't been preggo for 90 days yet. As a nurse, I have NEVER heard of someone being diagnosed at 5 weeks with GD.....you have to have a fully functioning placenta first.Click to expand...

They ran that test and said that it would show my levels over the last 6 months, and she said it was great - normal levels with no spikes in BS. She said it looks like it showed up in just the last few weeks. :shrug: I asked her how it would happen so fast, and she said that very rarely (but it does happen), will a person's BS change in very very early pregnancy. IDK all the details yet since I haven't seen the doctor and/or dietician yet, but I can let you know for sure when I do.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

PixiedustLove said:


> ChristinaRN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixiedustLove said:
> 
> 
> Hi. My name is Nikki. I'm only... what? 5 weeks now? and I was diagnosed with GD yesterday. Everyone keeps saying that they didn't realize I could be tested so early, but I think they only did it because of my family history. My mom, and both of my grandmothers are/were diabetic. I have eaten healthy and managed to avoid it all this time, but now it's got me. I don't know what to do. I don't meet with a dietician until like 2 more weeks I think. Until then, they just gave me a paper that said to avoid all sugar and most carbs. :shrug: That just seems really hard since I have no idea what I'm doing. lol
> 
> I see a lot of information tying GD to large birth weight babies and inductions. That's pretty scary. :wacko:
> 
> Hate to rain on your parade but chances are you were diabetic before pregnancy and they didn't catch it. Especially with your family history.:shrug: Have your doctor run a HgA1C....that will tell you becuase it's a 90 day average....and you haven't been preggo for 90 days yet. As a nurse, I have NEVER heard of someone being diagnosed at 5 weeks with GD.....you have to have a fully functioning placenta first.Click to expand...
> 
> They ran that test and said that it would show my levels over the last 6 months, and she said it was great - normal levels with no spikes in BS. She said it looks like it showed up in just the last few weeks. :shrug: I asked her how it would happen so fast, and she said that very rarely (but it does happen), will a person's BS change in very very early pregnancy. IDK all the details yet since I haven't seen the doctor and/or dietician yet, but I can let you know for sure when I do.Click to expand...

Wow. Christina is right though.. very unusual. I was tested at 7 weeks and came back high on 1 hour but normal on 3 hour... if I had came up positive then they would have classified me as being a full blown diabetic, not GD. 

The A1C is supposed to only be for the last two to three months I believe. Please keep us posted. I am interested in what they say when you go into your appointment as well.


----------



## ChristinaRN

I did some further research in my pathophysiology books and it actually says that normally blood sugars usually drop in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy(due to the initial hormones) and it isn't till the placenta takes over that you develop the insulin resistance (which is why they don't test most people before 12 weeks). I'd be interested to see how it turns out.....you might want to request an appointment with an endocrinologist as they would have way more info than your OB or primary care physician. Good luck though!


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya ladies
> I've had my first appointment with the diabetes nurse.
> She isn't fully convinced at the moment that I have G.D but she wants me to monitor my blood sugar till Thursday, and see how it goes, if it turns out my sugars are high, then she said that there is a tablet that you can take for type 2 diabetes, which lowers the sugars down great.
> She also said that she would like me to be re tested, and have an ultrasound if my bloods sugars are to high.
> I never seen the dietitian today, but again, it will depend on how things go from now till Thursday.
> 
> I had just eaten my lunch before going to the clinic, and she was showing me how to work the monitor, and tested my blood sugar and it was 8, but she said it was far to early to test it normally, so before meals, then 2 hours later I've to test.
> 
> Hope your all keeping well xx

I am sorry but she should not be dishing out pills prior to dietry advice! The majority can be diet controlled and if they think weight is a factor in you developing diabetes then you should be given the chance to be completely educated on your diet so you can live a healthier longer life after baby is born. I really hate doctors who dish out prescriptions at the drop of a hat:(

Do you need anyone to go over what you should be doing to get lower readings? Just in case it works and you can stay of the pills?


----------



## ChristinaRN

PixiedustLove said:


> ChristinaRN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixiedustLove said:
> 
> 
> Hi. My name is Nikki. I'm only... what? 5 weeks now? and I was diagnosed with GD yesterday. Everyone keeps saying that they didn't realize I could be tested so early, but I think they only did it because of my family history. My mom, and both of my grandmothers are/were diabetic. I have eaten healthy and managed to avoid it all this time, but now it's got me. I don't know what to do. I don't meet with a dietician until like 2 more weeks I think. Until then, they just gave me a paper that said to avoid all sugar and most carbs. :shrug: That just seems really hard since I have no idea what I'm doing. lol
> 
> I see a lot of information tying GD to large birth weight babies and inductions. That's pretty scary. :wacko:
> 
> Hate to rain on your parade but chances are you were diabetic before pregnancy and they didn't catch it. Especially with your family history.:shrug: Have your doctor run a HgA1C....that will tell you becuase it's a 90 day average....and you haven't been preggo for 90 days yet. As a nurse, I have NEVER heard of someone being diagnosed at 5 weeks with GD.....you have to have a fully functioning placenta first.Click to expand...
> 
> They ran that test and said that it would show my levels over the last 6 months, and she said it was great - normal levels with no spikes in BS. She said it looks like it showed up in just the last few weeks. :shrug: I asked her how it would happen so fast, and she said that very rarely (but it does happen), will a person's BS change in very very early pregnancy. IDK all the details yet since I haven't seen the doctor and/or dietician yet, but I can let you know for sure when I do.Click to expand...

The A1c is only good for 90 days and wouldn't show spikes or lows....only an average....so I don't know what sort of test they ran on you.....:shrug: Been a nurse for 6 years and never heard of anything other than the A1C.


----------



## Emmea12uk

twinkle22 said:


> Hi! Welcome to the group! I am not sure if high fasting definitely means you have it tbh. But if you have, you do not necessarily have to be induced. The guidelines at my local nhs is that if they think you had diabetes before your pregnancy (they can tell by a hb blood test), or you end up on medication then they will induce you before 39 weeks. If you stay diet controlled and have no problems, then they may ask you to, but you don't have to at all.
> 
> When is your diabetes appointment?

Hi my appointments on Thursday morning I kind of thought I did have it tbh as I have a high bmi and a son who is type 1 the night after my test I thought I would test my bloods 90 mins after eating 72 grams carbs my bloods were 7.5 do you think that was normal range or a bit off :shrug: I'm always thirsty and CONSTANTLY hungry so guess I will need to see what hospital says x[/QUOTE]

It is a high average. But not high. The best way to check is 1 hour after food, you should not go above 7.8. The mornings are the hardest!


----------



## Emmea12uk

PixiedustLove said:


> Hi. My name is Nikki. I'm only... what? 5 weeks now? and I was diagnosed with GD yesterday. Everyone keeps saying that they didn't realize I could be tested so early, but I think they only did it because of my family history. My mom, and both of my grandmothers are/were diabetic. I have eaten healthy and managed to avoid it all this time, but now it's got me. I don't know what to do. I don't meet with a dietician until like 2 more weeks I think. Until then, they just gave me a paper that said to avoid all sugar and most carbs. :shrug: That just seems really hard since I have no idea what I'm doing. lol
> 
> I see a lot of information tying GD to large birth weight babies and inductions. That's pretty scary. :wacko:

What were your readings? Did you have a hb blood test? There is a good chance this is not gestational diabetes in the sense it will probably not go away after baby has been born. It might be a good idea for you to get to grips with an ultimately balanced diabetic diet now in order to increase the chances of it going away, and if not, make it a life change. 

The best thing to do is avoid all high sugar foods, so obviously all sugared sodas, sweets, chocolate, cake etc. Then check the label of everything you eat. If the carbs which sugar and sugar per 100g or ml in total add up to more than 10g, avoid it. Avoid all fruit juice. Eat balanced meals which lower carb portions, limit veges which contain a lot of carbs too. In a few weeks you will get a blood sugar monitor and will test after every meal. From then it will just be trial and error until you find you can't control it any more. I think that may be likely as you are so early on. After that you will be treated like your mum is, with medication.

It is a very good thing to go for a walk or do some exercise straight after breakfast as that speeds up sugar absorbsion.

I think this early on you should be alright baby size wise as baby hasn't had a chance to grow out of control yet. You will probably be induced early though. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Emmea12uk

ChristinaRN said:


> May as well join you ladies. Did my 1 hr test last week and failed (normal is under 140 and I was 156). So I took my 3 hr test today but I just know that I failed it. My last two pregnancies I was considered borderline....but had 9 lb babies and by todays standard my test results then would be considered GD now. Does that make sense???:shrug: Anyways, I fully expect to get diagnosed officially tomorrow at my appointment. I have been gaining a TON of weight lately and baby is already measuring 2 weeks ahead (per ultrasound at 28 weeks). I'm sure I will meet with a nutritionist soon....but I LOVE my sugar!!!!

Awww. Sorry about your diagnosis. I just knee I had it this time too. Welcome to the group! I hope you manage ok. Cutting the sugar was the easy bit for me, but the carbs suck !


----------



## twinkle22

Thanks for the advice well tested 1 hour after food (51g carbs)it was 7.4


----------



## Emmea12uk

Well that is good!


----------



## twinkle22

Really ? Whhhoooo maybe I'm ok after all ?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Oh yeah. First appt is the 28th with the Endocrinologist. I am hoping for diet modification first.. but we'll see. I know my BS is REALLY high.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I wonder if our first baby is here yet!? Adelicia went in for induction on Monday and we have heard nothing since!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya

I tested before my evening meal, which was 4.8 then I tested 2 hours after, and it was 7.8. It was a pizza I had, which is full of carbs and sugar, but it was supposed to be for tea tonight lol.

Now tomorrow on the other hand, is going to be more sensible meals as we need to do a shopping. And with the nurse telling me not to drink orange juice, it is making me crave it now lol!. I have a alternatives food guide which I am going to follow.

Thanks for your reply Emmea, I've still to see a dietitian, but I couldn't see her today. I think things will start happening (appointments etc for scan, dietitian etc) depending on how the full day goes tomorrow, and when I speak to her on Thursday,


----------



## PixiedustLove

Thanks for your responses and help. I'm still very unsure what's going on. I haven't seen my doctor yet, so I only know what the lab techs have told me. I can't remember each number on the 3hr test, but my fast BS was 107 and shouldn't be higher than 95. I can't remember after that. After I talk to the doctor and dietician, I'll let you girls know.


----------



## ladyredlainey

My first full day of monitoring today.
My first blood sugar of the morning is 5.8 (i seem to like those point 8's lol)
About to have a low fat yoghurt now.

I truly hope the numbers stay below 7 today.


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya
> 
> I tested before my evening meal, which was 4.8 then I tested 2 hours after, and it was 7.8. It was a pizza I had, which is full of carbs and sugar, but it was supposed to be for tea tonight lol.
> 
> Now tomorrow on the other hand, is going to be more sensible meals as we need to do a shopping. And with the nurse telling me not to drink orange juice, it is making me crave it now lol!. I have a alternatives food guide which I am going to follow.
> 
> Thanks for your reply Emmea, I've still to see a dietitian, but I couldn't see her today. I think things will start happening (appointments etc for scan, dietitian etc) depending on how the full day goes tomorrow, and when I speak to her on Thursday,

Oh I miss orange juice so much!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> My first full day of monitoring today.
> My first blood sugar of the morning is 5.8 (i seem to like those point 8's lol)
> About to have a low fat yoghurt now.
> 
> I truly hope the numbers stay below 7 today.

Best Of luck! Remember you need to eat a protien a carb and some fruit/vege in each meal. If you don't ear carbs, your body releases glucose. If you don't eat fruit and vege you will suffer with constipation. The protien helps the sugar absorb quicker and lowers your sugar. Low gi carbs are best at not affecting your sugars too much. Things like seeded bread, as your body burns the sugar working on the seeds!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I haven't had orange juice in a while, it is the summer fruits no added sugar we drink, but I would love to have some fresh orange (even though it upsets my tummy lol).

I have made my first mistake of the day. I had my low fat yoghurt, it was under 3g of fat per 100g, and what did numpty forget to check? the sugar content! it was 12g :blush:
I'll be paying more attention to the labels now lol!. Testing again at around 9:30am.


----------



## Emmea12uk

You are allowed to make mistakes. It is all part of trial and error! I used to be fine eating sugary yogurts until a week ago.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Morning girls. Emmea12uk (I hate using screen names) how have your bloods been last couple of days, any luck pulling them back down???


----------



## ladyredlainey

What is everyone's blood sugars first thing in the morning before breakfast? (if you don't mind me asking)
I got 5.8 before breakfast, then 2 hours later it was 5.2, does everyone elses go down after having something to eat? or is it more likely to go up? 

I got told by the diabetes nurse that the 5.8 (i also got when I fasted for my gtt) is on the slight high side. But I'm confused to why it was lower after breakfast, I was concerned to as it had 12 g of sugar per 100g x


----------



## BizyBee

Lainey, mine sometimes goes down too, although I don't usually start so high. It is usually after I eat a high protein meal since it makes my body work harder. Did you have anything else with the yogurt?

I made a mistake yesterday. I have been very good about bringing lots of snacks/lunch options to work but haven't been to the store so didn't have much to bring. I was starving at the end of the school day and all I had were a few twizzlers in my desk. I had a couple and it made my pre-dinner level high so I wasn't able to eat many carbs at dinner. I've learned my lesson, although the candy was quite yummy.


----------



## babybx2

I had my dreaded phone call yesterday after my glucose test on Monday. Apparantly if results are below 7.8 then you are ok. However I was told that as my result was 7.9 I have to go see the diabetic midwife.

I am very apprehensive about this, I have no idea what it means or what to expect!??!?!?!? Got an appointment this afternoon with the diabetic midwife!!


----------



## lightweight

Anyone else found that baby's growth has slowed down sinc they've changed their diet to accommodate the GD??


----------



## kdea547

ladyredlainey said:


> I haven't had orange juice in a while, it is the summer fruits no added sugar we drink, but I would love to have some fresh orange (even though it upsets my tummy lol).
> 
> I have made my first mistake of the day. I had my low fat yoghurt, it was under 3g of fat per 100g, and what did numpty forget to check? the sugar content! it was 12g :blush:
> I'll be paying more attention to the labels now lol!. Testing again at around 9:30am.


That actually doesn't sound too high for yogurt...remember that the milk it's made from contains a lot of natural sugar in the form of lactose, which is unavoidable when consuming milk and yogurt. The sugar content is most likely mostly from the milk and not from added sugar.


----------



## kdea547

ladyredlainey said:


> What is everyone's blood sugars first thing in the morning before breakfast? (if you don't mind me asking)
> I got 5.8 before breakfast, then 2 hours later it was 5.2, does everyone elses go down after having something to eat? or is it more likely to go up?
> 
> I got told by the diabetes nurse that the 5.8 (i also got when I fasted for my gtt) is on the slight high side. But I'm confused to why it was lower after breakfast, I was concerned to as it had 12 g of sugar per 100g x

My fasting is quite often higher than my after breakfast reading. This happens because your liver will start dumping excess glucose early in the morning to prime your body for waking and starting the day and your insulin may not be able to keep up that, especially since you're not doing much in the way of physical activity. Eating breakfast stops your liver from dumping sugar because you're providing it an external fuel source and you're also going to up and moving around more so it makes it easier for your body to burn up the excess sugar.


----------



## kdea547

Good news/mixed news yesterday...

Finally, I am on team pink! My little girl looked gorgeous and was active and she was the perfect size all over for how far along I am. No overgrowth yet! Bad/mixed news, saw my diabetes specialist yesterday and he started me on insulin, even though I'm not at the point of needing it yet. I guess the hormones are kicking in because my sugars crept up a little over the last week, but still mostly within normal. He said I might as well start now because there's no way I'll get through the entire pregnancy without it at some point. Sigh. Fortunately, I have now learned that insulin is no big deal. The needle is far less painful than pricking my finger for blood, in fact, I can barely even feel it going in. I didn't want to medicate, but honestly I was more worried about having to see the doctor more often if I was medicated, which is not the case. I don't have to go back for a whole month!


----------



## ChristinaRN

An interesting fact......my nutritionist that I have been seeing for the past year told me to AVOID low fat foods as the fat is usually replaced by sugar!!! I didn't believe her so I started checking out labels and sure enough there were higher sugar contents in the low fat products. Just a heads up!


----------



## ladyredlainey

my numbers for the day so far. 

before breakfast 5.8 two hours after breakfast 5.2 - I had a low fat yoghurt
before lunch 4.8 two hours after Lunch 4.9 - I had a plate full of salad and some pasta.

so looking not bad so far, but it was after tea time yesterday it was higher being 7.8.

Thanks for helping me understand why the blood sugar can be higher in the morning Kdea :) congratulations on your pink news to :flower: hope you get on well with the insulin, and great to hear baby is growing away lovely and not to big so far :)

Thanks Christina for the tip about the low fat yoghurt, I haven't seen the dietitian, but it was just on my sheet to make sure the food is 3grams or under per 100g, but I will be more looking at the sugar content now :) 

Bizybee, I just had the yoghurt, I can't manage a big breakfast well with out feeling sick, lol regarding the wee snacks, lesson learned as you said, but good that you enjoyed it lol :)

Hope your all well :flower:


----------



## midori1999

I had my specialist appointment today. It was quite helpful although the dietician isn't there until next week so I'll see her then. The diabetes nurse did seem to think I was doing the right things dietwise though and shouldn't cut carbs too much. Annoyingly, when she took my blood sugar it was 8.7 and that was 90 mins after my lunch of a wholemeal seeded egg Mayo sandwich and an apple, which she said was fine. I was worried about eating too much fruit but she said 3 portions a day is encouraged. I can't help wondering if my sugars would have been lower without the apple though. Hopefully my sugars will be lower before/after dinner.


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> Morning girls. Emmea12uk (I hate using screen names) how have your bloods been last couple of days, any luck pulling them back down???

Call me Emma:) Urm, nope:( I had a 8.1 after lunch today and all i had was three rashers of bacon, a teeny lamb sausage and a little seeded roll:( I ate seeds before hand as I was hungry. 

The consultant today was quite concerned that I now only weigh 4 kilos more than I did at 8 weeks, and less than I did before I conceived. The baby was also small at my 20 week scan and they think I am not getting enough. My diet was good before GD so any changes I have to make to lower my sugar levels just means I am losing out. I therefore have insulin:(

I have to take a teeny tiny dose before breakfast and lunch and go back in two weeks. I am not looking forward to it, I must admit, but I can crank up the dose in order to have a little of something devilish every now and then.

I think I will try for as long as possible to keep my sugars down, and at the next high reading I will start the insulin.


----------



## K123

It sounds like the insulin is a good idea fro you Emma, although I can understand your reluctance. You do need to be eating enough, and if a meal like your lunch today is causing high readings it doesn't sound like there's anyway diet alone is going to work for you.

Congratulations on team pink Kdea!

Your breakfast and lunch readings seem very good LadyRedLainey. Hope you're getting used to the testing ok.

I'm seeing a different diabetes consultant tomorrow to look at why lots of my before meals are so low. Thought I'd managed to crack it by having slightly higher carb snacks, and most of the readings had moved into 4-4.5range, but then last night I had a 3.6 and before lunch today was 3.1 despite the snacks... Baby was looking the right size at my scan last week, but I've only put on about 4lb in pregnancy which doesn't seem quite right....


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> What is everyone's blood sugars first thing in the morning before breakfast? (if you don't mind me asking)
> I got 5.8 before breakfast, then 2 hours later it was 5.2, does everyone elses go down after having something to eat? or is it more likely to go up?
> 
> I got told by the diabetes nurse that the 5.8 (i also got when I fasted for my gtt) is on the slight high side. But I'm confused to why it was lower after breakfast, I was concerned to as it had 12 g of sugar per 100g x

if you are too hungry your body can release sugars to keep you going - hense the high reading. try a low gi snack before bed. your body stops doing this when you eat so if your food was good sugar wise for you, it may go down. 12g may not be too much for you. you may also not have had enough to eat.


----------



## Emmea12uk

babybx2 said:


> I had my dreaded phone call yesterday after my glucose test on Monday. Apparantly if results are below 7.8 then you are ok. However I was told that as my result was 7.9 I have to go see the diabetic midwife.
> 
> I am very apprehensive about this, I have no idea what it means or what to expect!??!?!?!? Got an appointment this afternoon with the diabetic midwife!!

i hope it went ok! welcome to our group!


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> Good news/mixed news yesterday...
> 
> Finally, I am on team pink! My little girl looked gorgeous and was active and she was the perfect size all over for how far along I am. No overgrowth yet! Bad/mixed news, saw my diabetes specialist yesterday and he started me on insulin, even though I'm not at the point of needing it yet. I guess the hormones are kicking in because my sugars crept up a little over the last week, but still mostly within normal. He said I might as well start now because there's no way I'll get through the entire pregnancy without it at some point. Sigh. Fortunately, I have now learned that insulin is no big deal. The needle is far less painful than pricking my finger for blood, in fact, I can barely even feel it going in. I didn't want to medicate, but honestly I was more worried about having to see the doctor more often if I was medicated, which is not the case. I don't have to go back for a whole month!

welcome to team pink!! we both got given the insulin today:( my doc doesnt think i can make it much longer either due to rising levels:( and you are right, insulin is no biggy - but i havent done my first shot yet. i had my lesson which seemed fine. i am a little apprehensive but i think i will get over it pretty quick! good luck with yours!


----------



## Emmea12uk

ChristinaRN said:


> An interesting fact......my nutritionist that I have been seeing for the past year told me to AVOID low fat foods as the fat is usually replaced by sugar!!! I didn't believe her so I started checking out labels and sure enough there were higher sugar contents in the low fat products. Just a heads up!

i knew this but did you know the UK & US have far more added sugar in all thier foods than any other country? we add it in to everything!!! i dont have a sweet tooth so it really annoys me!

also, sweetners can cause your blood sugars to rise as your body treats it the same way as sugar until it realises it is getting nothing from the food/drink, then it goes into hungry mode and your liver pumps you full of sugar.


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> my numbers for the day so far.
> 
> before breakfast 5.8 two hours after breakfast 5.2 - I had a low fat yoghurt
> before lunch 4.8 two hours after Lunch 4.9 - I had a plate full of salad and some pasta.
> 
> so looking not bad so far, but it was after tea time yesterday it was higher being 7.8.
> 
> Hope your all well :flower:



Did you just have a yogurt? You need to pair your protein up with carbs and fruit/vege, every meal otherwise you are not getting enough. A low fat yogurt is certainly not enough calories to see you through a morning. You should aim to fit in a snack too once your sugars drop back below 6, after breakfast and lunch - like some nuts, a small cracker with something on it, or a piece of fruit.

Same as lunch really, that wasnt really enough either - you need to add protein in there. 

If you dont eat enough your sugars will rise to compensate and you will end up eating less and less to keep your sugars down and you will lose the battle. If you find that a small amount of carbs and fruit send you high and you need to avoid them, then you need to medicate. That is where I am at now. You must snack too - if you dont eat for 3-4 hours then that damn liver starts to pump sugar into your system again.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I was weighed today too, I am only like 2 kilos more than I was at 8 weeks:(


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks for your replies Emma :) It was just a yoghurt, I was worried about what fruit was OK to eat, but it is all trial and error eh.
I am hungry today,, I've left my tea to late again to, it's cooking this now.

I tested my blood sugar just a moment ago and it was 4.6, but I did have a sausage earlier on to lol! as there was one left over from when I made the kids their tea, but then we got a visitor, I'm never comfy eating in front of people other than family lol.

I'll be sure to keep eating every 3-4 hours :)

Sorry to hear your needing to go on insulin Emma, I hope you find a good difference in your sugars though, and able to eat and be more relaxed xx


----------



## kdea547

Emmea12uk said:


> welcome to team pink!! we both got given the insulin today:( my doc doesnt think i can make it much longer either due to rising levels:( and you are right, insulin is no biggy - but i havent done my first shot yet. i had my lesson which seemed fine. i am a little apprehensive but i think i will get over it pretty quick! good luck with yours!


Thanks! And good luck to you too. I'm only doing one tiny injection a day of Levemir which is supposed to work for up to 24 hours and I hope that's enough to keep me stable. I'm a little bit worried about trying to juggle several shots a day since it seems like insulin use can be a big experimental/learning experience. Only 19-21 weeks or so and then I will hopefully be done with it!


----------



## ChristinaRN

Well suprisingly I PASSED my 3 hr test (didn't expect to). So although I won't be having to check my sugars I still will proceed with cutting my carbs and sugars as I have been gaining too much weight too fast. Like my past 2 pregnancies....my 2hr score was out of range but the rest were ok. My last two kids were just under 9lbs so I'd like to keep this baby under 9 lbs too. We'll see! Is there any chance I can stay with you ladies for dietary support??? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE! I soooo need some accountability.


----------



## K123

Of course you can!!! The more support we all have the better!


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> welcome to team pink!! we both got given the insulin today:( my doc doesnt think i can make it much longer either due to rising levels:( and you are right, insulin is no biggy - but i havent done my first shot yet. i had my lesson which seemed fine. i am a little apprehensive but i think i will get over it pretty quick! good luck with yours!
> 
> 
> Thanks! And good luck to you too. I'm only doing one tiny injection a day of Levemir which is supposed to work for up to 24 hours and I hope that's enough to keep me stable. I'm a little bit worried about trying to juggle several shots a day since it seems like insulin use can be a big experimental/learning experience. Only 19-21 weeks or so and then I will hopefully be done with it!Click to expand...

I have to do two:( did yOu get to choose insulin over pills?


----------



## Emmea12uk

ChristinaRN said:


> Well suprisingly I PASSED my 3 hr test (didn't expect to). So although I won't be having to check my sugars I still will proceed with cutting my carbs and sugars as I have been gaining too much weight too fast. Like my past 2 pregnancies....my 2hr score was out of range but the rest were ok. My last two kids were just under 9lbs so I'd like to keep this baby under 9 lbs too. We'll see! Is there any chance I can stay with you ladies for dietary support??? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE! I soooo need some accountability.

:happydance: yay!!!! They don't do those here! Of course you can stay with us!!


----------



## Spunky

Sorry about the insulin ladies!

I went on vacation for 4 days and only had two high readings: 135 and 145, I hope the docs wont be too mad. All other readings were under 120. It's hard to eat well on vacation! We brought snacks and stuff, but meals were harder when there's so much good food around!


----------



## ladyredlainey

All my results today have stayed with in 4 - 7 :happydance: Although I never ate much for breakfast and lunch, due to worry lol.

So today it's been

5.8 2hr later 5.2
4.8 2hr later 4.9
4.6 2hr later 6.7

I need to speak to the diabetes nurse tomorrow, and I will openly say that I never ate much of a breakfast and lunch today.

I got givin extra strips for my monitor, but they don't work with it, so I can't do the tests tomorrow :wacko: so will phone her after the school & nursery run 

Hope your all well.
Fantastic news Christina! :happydance:

x


----------



## Sarah10

Hi girls, how are you all? i still pop on this thread occasionally just to see how you're all doing! xx


----------



## cammy

hey, Im 18 and 28w2d pregnant with a little boy due June 14th. Got the call yesturday saying I have GD, great timing on mine and OH's anniversary :S I spent the entire day crying. 
Ive never really been ovrweight, this is the biggest I have ever been. I am 70.5 kg (australian) and was 58 kg before I was pregnant.

This whole thing is a shock for me and Im still no really coping with it. I've been told can no longer go under my midwife, that I have to see doctors in the Risk Clinic from now on and I'm not allowed to give birth in the hospital I wanted...the one that I can literally walk to and myself, dad and grandma were born in. I have to go to another hospital which I stayed in the maternity ward when I had some contraction like pains and bleeds a couple weeks ago and they WERE NOT nice or friendly :(

I had a scan yesturday and my amniotic fluid is good and average, but LO is measuring 2 weeks ahead of what he is at an estimated weight of 1.6kgs (australia) and he is still in breech position. So Im worried that he is now getting too big to move into the right position and I'll have to get a c-section :S

At the moment I am not in the best place and am very worried for myself and LO.


----------



## MilosMommy7

tomorrow is my growth scan. lets hope she's changed since last week! if she doesnt, then thats 4 weeks of not gaining weight :/


----------



## kdea547

No choice for me. The office I go to refuses to use any kind of pills for blood sugar control during pregnancy since there aren't many studies on it.


----------



## kdea547

Hey Cammy, sorry about your diagnosis. GD is a complication, but it is not your fault! Hormones are at work here. I've been told that a woman's insulin needs can triple during pregnancy because of the hormones and a significant number of us can't handle the extra demand.

Try not to worry to much about your little boy. The biggest complication due to GD is a baby that is too big. Another complication is low blood sugar at birth if you don't keep your blood sugar under control. Most of the time diet and exercise are enough, but you may need insulin or a diabetic pill to help as well. And in most cases, this will go away after you deliver.

I hope the hospital is better for your birth than your previous experience there. And hoping that baby turns! He still has a few weeks to get there. We have to work a little harder and have fewer birthing options, but in the end, we'll still be holding our gorgeous babies!


----------



## kdea547

MilosMommy7 said:


> tomorrow is my growth scan. lets hope she's changed since last week! if she doesnt, then thats 4 weeks of not gaining weight :/

Good luck! I hope that she is doing well.


----------



## cammy

kdea547 said:


> Hey Cammy, sorry about your diagnosis. GD is a complication, but it is not your fault! Hormones are at work here. I've been told that a woman's insulin needs can triple during pregnancy because of the hormones and a significant number of us can't handle the extra demand.
> 
> Try not to worry to much about your little boy. The biggest complication due to GD is a baby that is too big. Another complication is low blood sugar at birth if you don't keep your blood sugar under control. Most of the time diet and exercise are enough, but you may need insulin or a diabetic pill to help as well. And in most cases, this will go away after you deliver.
> 
> I hope the hospital is better for your birth than your previous experience there. And hoping that baby turns! He still has a few weeks to get there. We have to work a little harder and have fewer birthing options, but in the end, we'll still be holding our gorgeous babies!

Thanks! That actually made me feel better. I have an appointment this afternoon with a lady who specialises in GD, so I get to see how high my results were and where to go from here. 

I just want my baby boy to be born healthy and without complication. I just hope everything works out


----------



## Spunky

Cammy - Sorry about your diagnosis and change in birth plan/place. My hospital will still let me see who I want as long as I keep my blood sugar under control.

My baby has been measuring 2 weeks ahead in his head and his leg length is now 1.5 weeks ahead. His abdomen has been right on though. I've heard babies don't settle into head down until around weeks 33-34, so I wouldn't worry about breech yet. Hope the specialist can reasure you.


Milosmommy good luck on the scan! Hope she's growing well!


----------



## MilosMommy7

cammy said:


> hey, Im 18 and 28w2d pregnant with a little boy due June 14th. Got the call yesturday saying I have GD, great timing on mine and OH's anniversary :S I spent the entire day crying.
> Ive never really been ovrweight, this is the biggest I have ever been. I am 70.5 kg (australian) and was 58 kg before I was pregnant.
> 
> This whole thing is a shock for me and Im still no really coping with it. I've been told can no longer go under my midwife, that I have to see doctors in the Risk Clinic from now on and I'm not allowed to give birth in the hospital I wanted...the one that I can literally walk to and myself, dad and grandma were born in. I have to go to another hospital which I stayed in the maternity ward when I had some contraction like pains and bleeds a couple weeks ago and they WERE NOT nice or friendly :(
> 
> I had a scan yesturday and my amniotic fluid is good and average, but LO is measuring 2 weeks ahead of what he is at an estimated weight of 1.6kgs (australia) and he is still in breech position. So Im worried that he is now getting too big to move into the right position and I'll have to get a c-section :S
> 
> At the moment I am not in the best place and am very worried for myself and LO.

i had a scan at 29+6 and she was breech still. but when i went back 3 weeks later she had turned head down. i was nervous too when she wasnt head down yet since my son was head down by that point. he still has time to switch :)


----------



## cammy

thanks guys, now I feel even better :D

hope he does move, it'll be one less thing to be worried about :D


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry for the diagnosis Cammy. 

Good luck tomorrow Milos!

My bubs is definitely head down (but not sure if he was back at 28 weeks Cammy) He's pushing on my cervix and it feels so funny.


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> All my results today have stayed with in 4 - 7 :happydance: Although I never ate much for breakfast and lunch, due to worry lol.
> 
> So today it's been
> 
> 5.8 2hr later 5.2
> 4.8 2hr later 4.9
> 4.6 2hr later 6.7
> 
> I need to speak to the diabetes nurse tomorrow, and I will openly say that I never ate much of a breakfast and lunch today.
> 
> I got givin extra strips for my monitor, but they don't work with it, so I can't do the tests tomorrow :wacko: so will phone her after the school & nursery run
> 
> Hope your all well.
> Fantastic news Christina! :happydance:
> 
> x

Those are only good readings if you don't undereat!:)


----------



## Emmea12uk

cammy said:


> hey, Im 18 and 28w2d pregnant with a little boy due June 14th. Got the call yesturday saying I have GD, great timing on mine and OH's anniversary :S I spent the entire day crying.
> Ive never really been ovrweight, this is the biggest I have ever been. I am 70.5 kg (australian) and was 58 kg before I was pregnant.
> 
> This whole thing is a shock for me and Im still no really coping with it. I've been told can no longer go under my midwife, that I have to see doctors in the Risk Clinic from now on and I'm not allowed to give birth in the hospital I wanted...the one that I can literally walk to and myself, dad and grandma were born in. I have to go to another hospital which I stayed in the maternity ward when I had some contraction like pains and bleeds a couple weeks ago and they WERE NOT nice or friendly :(
> 
> I had a scan yesturday and my amniotic fluid is good and average, but LO is measuring 2 weeks ahead of what he is at an estimated weight of 1.6kgs (australia) and he is still in breech position. So Im worried that he is now getting too big to move into the right position and I'll have to get a c-section :S
> 
> At the moment I am not in the best place and am very worried for myself and LO.

Aww don't stress or panic! It is nothing you did at all. I was a perfect weight and fitness the first time I got gd and this time I was only 72kg. It just happens because of horemones.

Give it a few weeks of trying to control your diet and you will probably feel much better about it. Most people don't have to make huge changes at all. 

You can give birth in any labour ward if you stick to your guns and manage to stay on top of your gd. You don't have to let them push you into being a high risk if your scans are good and your sugar levels stay in check. 

Try to stay calm and start testing your sugar levels after each meal and see just how bad it is for you. You may find it is nothing to worry about. 

If it does start to get tough then the only down side to medication is that you will probably be induced and high risk.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> tomorrow is my growth scan. lets hope she's changed since last week! if she doesnt, then thats 4 weeks of not gaining weight :/

Good luck!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> No choice for me. The office I go to refuses to use any kind of pills for blood sugar control during pregnancy since there aren't many studies on it.

I had a choice and chose needles for that reason.


----------



## babybx2

I got my blood sugar level testing kit yesterday. I did my first tests this morning before breakfast 5.0 and an hour after was 8.3!!! But I only had a bowl of shreddies without sugar! I don't understand as the midwife suggested shreddies for breakfast!!! I know it is early days but still. 

Should I not panic yet?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Noooo don't panic. Many of us find we can't eat cereal. Try again but do the hovering straight after or something. Otherwise try a higher protein brekkie like eggs and toast, with yog on the side.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Right after being told I lost weight I set out today to be sensible. I had shrooms, two scrambled eggs, one slice of seeded bread, one tomato and a dilutes orange juice. If that goes high then I am not budging on it - I will use insulin to ensure I get a good breakfast! Wish me luck!

Oh and I really could not eat it all!


----------



## babybx2

Emmea12uk said:


> Noooo don't panic. Many of us find we can't eat cereal. Try again but do the hovering straight after or something. Otherwise try a higher protein brekkie like eggs and toast, with yog on the side.

I couldnt eat that much for breakfast. I am better with some fruit and a yoghurt or something like that. I will save the eggs and toast for lunch lol. I am not a great breakfast eater to be honest. I usually have crunchy nut cornflakes if anything but I think there is too much sugar in them so chose shreddies as she had mentioned it.

I did a test at the hospital yesterday about 45 mins after eating a banana and a bag of crisps, my reading then was 7.3. Then after dinner last night was 7.5. I was just really surprised it went up to 8.3 this morning from 5.0!!

I suppose I will get used to it and will learn to manage it better x


----------



## midori1999

Cammy, sorry to hear about your diagnosis, it is very worrying, especially at first. My baby is currently mostly breech too and I have already had a 100th centile baby seemingly without GD so I have the same birth fears as you. Not least as I am on blood thinners which mean unless a c section is planned I would need a general as I won't be able to have an epidural and I have only got past 38 weeks once so am likely to labour a bit early anyway. Emergency c section is my worst nightmare! I just have to keep reminding myself that baby being ok is all that really matters. 

Emma, sorry to hear about the insulin. I suppose on the bright side at least it means your sugars will be under control. (funny the things that start to constitute good news isn't it?! Lol ) 

My sugars aren't looking that great tbh. Before dinner yesterday they were 5.3 so good, but after dinner (100g wholewheat pasta with chilli pesto, pork and mixed peppers) they were 8.1 then before bed 8.2. Then this mornings before breakfast was 6.1 and I'd already walked the dogs for 40 mins then too. Had lean bacon, 2 poached eggs, 1 grilled tomato and some low sugar baked beans and almost ready to test again, so hopefully that will be better. 

Sorry if I've missed people out, my laptop is broken so I'm on my iPhone and it's a nightmare!!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Emmea12uk said:


> Right after being told I lost weight I set out today to be sensible. I had shrooms, two scrambled eggs, one slice of seeded bread, one tomato and a dilutes orange juice. If that goes high then I am not budging on it - I will use insulin to ensure I get a good breakfast! Wish me luck!
> 
> Oh and I really could not eat it all!

Did I see you say somewhere that oral meds haven't been tested on pregnant women? I thought that the oral meds would be better than the insulin. I didn't know that.


----------



## midori1999

They don't test any medication on pregnant women as it wouldn't be ethical. It applies to antibiotics, pain relief etc too. We only know they are safe due to anecdotal evidence, eg. Loads of pregnant women have taken them for years with seemingly no adverse effects.

They did mention to me yesterday though that Metaformin often doesn't have the desired effect unless given early in pregnancy in any case, so at my hospital from 25 weeks ish onwards they'd opt for insulin anyway.


----------



## Emmea12uk

babybx2 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Noooo don't panic. Many of us find we can't eat cereal. Try again but do the hovering straight after or something. Otherwise try a higher protein brekkie like eggs and toast, with yog on the side.
> 
> I couldnt eat that much for breakfast. I am better with some fruit and a yoghurt or something like that. I will save the eggs and toast for lunch lol. I am not a great breakfast eater to be honest. I usually have crunchy nut cornflakes if anything but I think there is too much sugar in them so chose shreddies as she had mentioned it.
> 
> I did a test at the hospital yesterday about 45 mins after eating a banana and a bag of crisps, my reading then was 7.3. Then after dinner last night was 7.5. I was just really surprised it went up to 8.3 this morning from 5.0!!
> 
> I suppose I will get used to it and will learn to manage it better xClick to expand...

Breakfast is always the hardest. Don't worry yet


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Cammy, sorry to hear about your diagnosis, it is very worrying, especially at first. My baby is currently mostly breech too and I have already had a 100th centile baby seemingly without GD so I have the same birth fears as you. Not least as I am on blood thinners which mean unless a c section is planned I would need a general as I won't be able to have an epidural and I have only got past 38 weeks once so am likely to labour a bit early anyway. Emergency c section is my worst nightmare! I just have to keep reminding myself that baby being ok is all that really matters.
> 
> Emma, sorry to hear about the insulin. I suppose on the bright side at least it means your sugars will be under control. (funny the things that start to constitute good news isn't it?! Lol )
> 
> My sugars aren't looking that great tbh. Before dinner yesterday they were 5.3 so good, but after dinner (100g wholewheat pasta with chilli pesto, pork and mixed peppers) they were 8.1 then before bed 8.2. Then this mornings before breakfast was 6.1 and I'd already walked the dogs for 40 mins then too. Had lean bacon, 2 poached eggs, 1 grilled tomato and some low sugar baked beans and almost ready to test again, so hopefully that will be better.
> 
> Sorry if I've missed people out, my laptop is broken so I'm on my iPhone and it's a nightmare!!!

Your breakfast was great! Shame about dinner but maybe you should have less pasta next time and a snack a little later?


----------



## Emmea12uk

MizzDeeDee said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Right after being told I lost weight I set out today to be sensible. I had shrooms, two scrambled eggs, one slice of seeded bread, one tomato and a dilutes orange juice. If that goes high then I am not budging on it - I will use insulin to ensure I get a good breakfast! Wish me luck!
> 
> Oh and I really could not eat it all!
> 
> Did I see you say somewhere that oral meds haven't been tested on pregnant women? I thought that the oral meds would be better than the insulin. I didn't know that.Click to expand...

They have been tested, but they have only been used for three years Max in pregnant woman.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good news!! I think I may have cracked it!! I ate loads if nuts and seeds last night before bed and my fasting was 4.1 this morning which is low for me. In turn my after breakfast was 5.9!!! :happydance: insulin can stay in my fridge another day! :)


----------



## kdea547

Metformin is the oral med most often used in pregnancy because it helps women that have PCOS conceive and is believed to help them also avoid miscarraige until the placenta takes over hormone production. Thus far, there are not reports of birth defects due to the medication, but not much in the way of official studies have been done. I took metformin for the first 15 weeks of my pregnancy before being taken off of it due to my PCOS. Insulin is used without concern because, unless you have an allergic reaction to it, your body will treat synthetic insulin the same as your own insulin. Also, insulin does not cross the placenta, whereas most oral medications will.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya Ladies

I phoned my results to the diabetes nurse, and she isn't happy with a couple of the readings, so I've to see the dietitian on Tuesday and also the midwife. I have a scan next Thursday to see how baby is measuring up.

I actually hoped my results would have been fine enough, but obviously not :cry:
I am so worried about what to eat now, I do have my alternatives sheet (as in naughty foods, to better foods) and I've had advice here about making sure the diet is varied to.

Feeling low, which is stupid really as it isn't at the point of needing medication, I'm just needing a kick up the backside really :(

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Spunky

:hugs: Ladyred sorry your readings weren't good enough. Hopefully with a little more help they can guide you to better numbers.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thanks Spunky x


----------



## midori1999

Managed to get hold of my son's laptop! :happydance:



Emmea12uk said:


> [Your breakfast was great! Shame about dinner but maybe you should have less pasta next time and a snack a little later?




Emmea12uk said:


> Good news!! I think I may have cracked it!! I ate loads if nuts and seeds last night before bed and my fasting was 4.1 this morning which is low for me. In turn my after breakfast was 5.9!!! :happydance: insulin can stay in my fridge another day! :)

Thanks. I'm just worried about cutting out too many carbs as they suggested I should have some complex carbs with every meal. I might try a similar breakfast but with a slice of toast tomorrow and see if it makes much difference. It obviously helped as my before lunch reading was 4.6, which I'm really pleased with. Lunch was a prawn and avocado sandwich on wholemeal seeded bread and I walked for 40 mins after, but my 1 hour reading was still 7.8, which is annoying! 

I'll try a smaller portion of pasta next time, although I did a smaller portion the night before and was so hungry I had hunger pains and had to get a bowl of All Bran. :blush: 

Great about your before and after breakfast readings! I might try a snack of nuts after dinner/a bit before bed to see if that helps, I have some plain ones in the cupboard. Hopefully you can keep that insulin in the fridge! (Didn't know it was kep tin the fridge, learn something new everyday!) 



ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya Ladies
> 
> I phoned my results to the diabetes nurse, and she isn't happy with a couple of the readings, so I've to see the dietitian on Tuesday and also the midwife. I have a scan next Thursday to see how baby is measuring up.
> 
> I actually hoped my results would have been fine enough, but obviously not :cry:
> I am so worried about what to eat now, I do have my alternatives sheet (as in naughty foods, to better foods) and I've had advice here about making sure the diet is varied to.
> 
> Feeling low, which is stupid really as it isn't at the point of needing medication, I'm just needing a kick up the backside really :(
> 
> Hope your all well xx

They make us automatically see a dietician here. Good luck with seeing them, hopefully they can make some good suggestions about alternative foods for you. 

I think it's normal to be feeling low when things are so alien to you. :hugs:


----------



## twinkle22

Well had my first appointment it went well got my blood testing kit and she said they would ring me in a week for my readings and to see what happens from there they took blood for an hb1ac.

They want my readings before meals to be 5.6 or under and no more than 7.8 1 hour later I think that's what they said was all a bit much to take in tbh they also said j would defiantly not be going over 40 weeks and they will decide at my 33 week appointment depending on her size when to induce.so they answered all my questions and wasn't as bad as I expected


They also told me my results my fasting level was 6.1 and 2 hour after was 7.6


----------



## K123

Sorry about the diagnosis Cammy. :hugs:

Babybx2 - I was told shreddies were a cereal to avoid, as although they're wholewheat they have quite a bit of added sugar. The cereals suggested to me were weetabix, shredded wheat or no added sugar museli. It's strange how all the diabetes midwives say different things.

I saw a different diabetes consultant this morning and have been told that I don't have GD, but may have a slight problem tolerating too much glucose due to pregnancy. He said I passed the retest and that as all my results are in normal range or below it I should eat sensibly but not worry too much about sticking to strict diet. I've got to keep testing intermittently, but only have to go back to diabetes midwife if I get a few high readings. Still having my growth scans because of my other high risk issues but it feels fantastic to have less hospital appts coming up!


----------



## K123

Really pleased the insulin was able to stay in the fridge today Emmea.


----------



## Spunky

Congrats K123! How exciting!


Saw midwife today she felt around for baby (I know not the msot accurate measurement) and said he is not a big baby and not to worry. She said she hates to tell me but he is "average" and I said considering I want to push him out, I'm cool with average.

Interesting: for women at my hospital that are not medicated or on insulin for diabetes they will let you go up to 42 weeks without inducing (like everyone else). 42?!?! Glad to know they have a hands off approach and a midwife can still deliver him if I want.


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya Ladies
> 
> I phoned my results to the diabetes nurse, and she isn't happy with a couple of the readings, so I've to see the dietitian on Tuesday and also the midwife. I have a scan next Thursday to see how baby is measuring up.
> 
> I actually hoped my results would have been fine enough, but obviously not :cry:
> I am so worried about what to eat now, I do have my alternatives sheet (as in naughty foods, to better foods) and I've had advice here about making sure the diet is varied to.
> 
> Feeling low, which is stupid really as it isn't at the point of needing medication, I'm just needing a kick up the backside really :(
> 
> Hope your all well xx

You have not had long enough yet!! I'd give it two weeks at least and be adamant about it. It is trial and error and you are allowed some errors before you crack it.

What where your readings? You can always post your meal plans and we can criticize you!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

i hate how long doctors appts have been! 2 hrs is too long. i'm starving by the time i leave the place. my NST was good. i took a fiber plus bar to eat in the waiting room and that seemed to help. but they still had to buzz her. after that i had the BPP which i thought was gonna be the growth scan. they arent doing that for another 2 weeks :? once again she wasnt doing the breathing movements and the tech had trouble getting her to move around. which i dont see why they think that's a problem seeing i JUST had the nst and she probably tired herself out from that. the nurse that was doing my nst mentioned my due date and made a comment saying i'd probably have her in April because they'd wanna induce me or something. but then went on saying how i can deny it if i want. which i know i'm allowed to do (unless of course it becomes an emergency).


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Managed to get hold of my son's laptop!
> 
> Thanks. I'm just worried about cutting out too many carbs as they suggested I should have some complex carbs with every meal. I might try a similar breakfast but with a slice of toast tomorrow and see if it makes much difference. It obviously helped as my before lunch reading was 4.6, which I'm really pleased with. Lunch was a prawn and avocado sandwich on wholemeal seeded bread and I walked for 40 mins after, but my 1 hour reading was still 7.8, which is annoying!
> 
> I'll try a smaller portion of pasta next time, although I did a smaller portion the night before and was so hungry I had hunger pains and had to get a bowl of All Bran. :blush:
> 
> Great about your before and after breakfast readings! I might try a snack of nuts after dinner/a bit before bed to see if that helps, I have some plain ones in the cupboard. Hopefully you can keep that insulin in the fridge! (Didn't know it was kep tin the fridge, learn something new
> 
> They make us automatically see a dietician here. Good luck with seeing them, hopefully they can make some good suggestions about alternative foods for you.
> 
> I think it's normal to be feeling low when things are so alien to you. :hugs:

Did your sandwich have sauce on it? Prawn sauces are sugary. You got me craving some now!! Yum also it wouldn't have helped if you only had a yogurt that morning. A snack may have helped.

Try and eat smaller portions and factor in some snacks to rid the hunger. Especially have something low gi before bed and mid morning. It makes all the difference. If you are used to large carb portions then the change will be tough but snacks will really help. 

And thank you!! I have a box of 4 injection pens and they stat in the fridge until opened, then they can stay in your handbag for 25 days. you should see the needle - it is like a fraction Of the size of a lancet! Teeny weeny


----------



## Emmea12uk

twinkle22 said:


> Well had my first appointment it went well got my blood testing kit and she said they would ring me in a week for my readings and to see what happens from there they took blood for an hb1ac.
> 
> They want my readings before meals to be 5.6 or under and no more than 7.8 1 hour later I think that's what they said was all a bit much to take in tbh they also said j would defiantly not be going over 40 weeks and they will decide at my 33 week appointment depending on her size when to induce.so they answered all my questions and wasn't as bad as I expected
> 
> 
> They also told me my results my fasting level was 6.1 and 2 hour after was 7.6

Glad it went ok! You are very boarderline then! If you had had a late night snack the night before your test you might have been ok! Hopefully you won't have to make too many changes!

Dont key them tell you you will be induced if bubs is ok sizewise and you are controlled. These guys get powercrazy and induction isn't necessary all the time!


----------



## Emmea12uk

K123 said:


> Sorry about the diagnosis Cammy. :hugs:
> 
> Babybx2 - I was told shreddies were a cereal to avoid, as although they're wholewheat they have quite a bit of added sugar. The cereals suggested to me were weetabix, shredded wheat or no added sugar museli. It's strange how all the diabetes midwives say different things.
> 
> I saw a different diabetes consultant this morning and have been told that I don't have GD, but may have a slight problem tolerating too much glucose due to pregnancy. He said I passed the retest and that as all my results are in normal range or below it I should eat sensibly but not worry too much about sticking to strict diet. I've got to keep testing intermittently, but only have to go back to diabetes midwife if I get a few high readings. Still having my growth scans because of my other high risk issues but it feels fantastic to have less hospital appts coming up!

Beware of musli if it has dried fruit in it! Lol

Fantastic news!!! I am so happy for you!! Good luck with it!


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> i hate how long doctors appts have been! 2 hrs is too long. i'm starving by the time i leave the place. my NST was good. i took a fiber plus bar to eat in the waiting room and that seemed to help. but they still had to buzz her. after that i had the BPP which i thought was gonna be the growth scan. they arent doing that for another 2 weeks :? once again she wasnt doing the breathing movements and the tech had trouble getting her to move around. which i dont see why they think that's a problem seeing i JUST had the nst and she probably tired herself out from that. the nurse that was doing my nst mentioned my due date and made a comment saying i'd probably have her in April because they'd wanna induce me or something. but then went on saying how i can deny it if i want. which i know i'm allowed to do (unless of course it becomes an emergency).

I don't get the point if nst's. They don't do them here at all. My lo doesn't move at all during the day and goes nuts at night. What is the buzzing thing?


----------



## midori1999

Thanks. No sauce on the sandwich, just a tiny bit of light mayo (no sugar in it, I checked!) with a squeeze of lemon juice and pepper. 

I think the yoghurt for breakfast was someone else, I would starve to death if I only ate a yoghurt for breakfast! :haha:

Just about to do my after dinner reading, before was 4.4 so really good. Dinner was two small baked sweet potatoes, some chilli and a huge salad with a bit of natural yoghurt and handful of cherries, hopefully this reading will be OK. I got some mixed nuts today and some pistachios so I can pick one of those for a snack later. I really hat ebeing hungry, it makes me really bad tempered! :blush:

I have heard the insulin doesn't hurt much, so hopefully you'll be OK even if you do need it. I'll keep everything crossed you won't though.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Lol opps. Strange about the sandwich then! 

Your dinner was huge!!!! I hope your reading is ok! I have stated away from sweet spuds so I would be pleased to know if they weren't too bad! 

I had spare ribs cooked in a sugary BBQ sauce with roasted BBQ seasons spuds and salad. I think this one might have been a bit ambitious but it took three hours to cook and I love it!!! Test in 30 mins!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Lol! I had mentioned something about a yoghurt for breakfast, I really struggle to eat in the mornings with feeling sick still lol.

I never had strips in the morning as the other tub of strips were for another blood sugar monitor. But I got three blood sugar readings today, but I know I will be tutted for them :blush: (the diabetes nurse knows about the missed ones).

2 hours after lunch - 4.2 - I had a brown ham salad roll.
before tea time - 3.9 - I had an ice poll and a couple gherkins at that point
2 hours after tea 4.8 - I had 2 burgers on rolls with salad gherkins and a wee bit brown sauce.

So not exactly the best meal plans :blush: but the lunch was a treat from my dad cause he got us a bakers lol.

I have cornflakes, which I am not sure is OK for breakfast tomorrow? and apples. And wholemeal bread (nibble) which I will no doubt have for lunch

Can anyone tell I'm clueless :wacko:


----------



## MilosMommy7

Emme - thats the way my LO is. she doesnt move around too much during the day. but at night she goes crazy! so to me it just feels like tons of "near fails" because she's sleeping!


----------



## MilosMommy7

oh and the "buzzer" is a little thing that vibrates my belly to get them to wake up.


----------



## midori1999

Emmea12uk said:


> Lol opps. Strange about the sandwich then!
> 
> Your dinner was huge!!!! I hope your reading is ok! I have stated away from sweet spuds so I would be pleased to know if they weren't too bad!
> 
> I had spare ribs cooked in a sugary BBQ sauce with roasted BBQ seasons spuds and salad. I think this one might have been a bit ambitious but it took three hours to cook and I love it!!! Test in 30 mins!

The thread is super busy, it's confusing sometimes. :haha:

After dinner reading was 6.7, one of my lowest yet, so good.:happydance: I wonder if the sandwich is due to the bread, although it's wholemeal and seeded...

My diner wasn't that huge. The salad took up half the plate, two sweet potatoes cut in half a 1/4 or so of the plate and I had a not quite full ladle of chilli, so not loads. Apparently sweet potatoes are low GI and better than normal potatoes, hence I have been trying them. 

Your dinner sounds yummy, I love spare ribs. I would almost kill for some TGI Fridays' ribs right now! Good luck with your blood results. 



ladyredlainey said:


> Lol! I had mentioned something about a yoghurt for breakfast, I really struggle to eat in the mornings with feeling sick still lol.
> 
> I never had strips in the morning as the other tub of strips were for another blood sugar monitor. But I got three blood sugar readings today, but I know I will be tutted for them :blush: (the diabetes nurse knows about the missed ones).
> 
> 2 hours after lunch - 4.2 - I had a brown ham salad roll.
> before tea time - 3.9 - I had an ice poll and a couple gherkins at that point
> 2 hours after tea 4.8 - I had 2 burgers on rolls with salad gherkins and a wee bit brown sauce.
> 
> So not exactly the best meal plans :blush: but the lunch was a treat from my dad cause he got us a bakers lol.
> 
> I have cornflakes, which I am not sure is OK for breakfast tomorrow? and apples. And wholemeal bread (nibble) which I will no doubt have for lunch
> 
> Can anyone tell I'm clueless :wacko:

I think cornflakes are quite high in sugar, but you never know, you might be OK with them. I'm too scared to try burgers because of the buns, but I might now. Your readings look good, I can't get 4.8 before eating! :haha:


----------



## midori1999

Emmea12uk said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> i hate how long doctors appts have been! 2 hrs is too long. i'm starving by the time i leave the place. my NST was good. i took a fiber plus bar to eat in the waiting room and that seemed to help. but they still had to buzz her. after that i had the BPP which i thought was gonna be the growth scan. they arent doing that for another 2 weeks :? once again she wasnt doing the breathing movements and the tech had trouble getting her to move around. which i dont see why they think that's a problem seeing i JUST had the nst and she probably tired herself out from that. the nurse that was doing my nst mentioned my due date and made a comment saying i'd probably have her in April because they'd wanna induce me or something. but then went on saying how i can deny it if i want. which i know i'm allowed to do (unless of course it becomes an emergency).
> 
> I don't get the point if nst's. They don't do them here at all. My lo doesn't move at all during the day and goes nuts at night. What is the buzzing thing?Click to expand...

Why do they do them in the U.S.A? What are they testing for? I do think generally they use a lot more medical intervention there though.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ohhh we should check avacados - I think they are high Carb!


----------



## ChristinaRN

Food today....had starbucks chai tea and bread (lots of carbs and sugar):cry: but then proceeded to have string cheese and an apple for a snack:thumbup: not a bad choice.....but now was starving (cuz I skipped lunch) and had an english muffin with cream cheese!
ARGH!!!! No protein so far (well, actually the cheese). Maybe when the kids get home I will cut up some carrot sticks:shrug:
Not a great first day. On the good hand I did some serious house cleaning and I KNOW I burned a few calories there.:thumbup:


----------



## twinkle22

Thanks emma12uk they weren't happy with a couple of my readings one at 9.5 and a few at 7.8 but said it wasn't all bad so hopefully I can now control it also can I ask with GD will I be allowed to deliver with the midwifery led unit 
I really want to deliver in the midwifery led unit at the hospital it's much nicer and warm looking I was told by my mid wife at booking that this wouldn't be possible due to high bmi but I was going to fight my consultant for it lol but now I have been diagnosed with GD it looks even less like a possibility does anyone know if this is something I could ask for ??


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> Lol! I had mentioned something about a yoghurt for breakfast, I really struggle to eat in the mornings with feeling sick still lol.
> 
> I never had strips in the morning as the other tub of strips were for another blood sugar monitor. But I got three blood sugar readings today, but I know I will be tutted for them :blush: (the diabetes nurse knows about the missed ones).
> 
> 2 hours after lunch - 4.2 - I had a brown ham salad roll.
> before tea time - 3.9 - I had an ice poll and a couple gherkins at that point
> 2 hours after tea 4.8 - I had 2 burgers on rolls with salad gherkins and a wee bit brown sauce.
> 
> So not exactly the best meal plans :blush: but the lunch was a treat from my dad cause he got us a bakers lol.
> 
> I have cornflakes, which I am not sure is OK for breakfast tomorrow? and apples. And wholemeal bread (nibble) which I will no doubt have for lunch
> 
> Can anyone tell I'm clueless :wacko:

Oh I sympathize with the ms - I had it bad and a slice of toast was more Ryan I could manage most days up to 20 weeks. 

Looks good - not balanced but not bad either! I couldn't eat two bread rolls! I had one yesturday that send me high. Maybe you could eat more vege and fruit?

Cornflakes might work for you if you don't sweeten them! Trial and error


----------



## midori1999

Emmea12uk said:


> Ohhh we should check avacados - I think they are high Carb!

I've checked, they're super good for you and low GI/low carb. 

https://www.glycemic-index.org/avocado-health-benefits.html



twinkle22 said:


> Thanks emma12uk they weren't happy with a couple of my readings one at 9.5 and a few at 7.8 but said it wasn't all bad so hopefully I can now control it also can I ask with GD will I be allowed to deliver with the midwifery led unit
> I really want to deliver in the midwifery led unit at the hospital it's much nicer and warm looking I was told by my mid wife at booking that this wouldn't be possible due to high bmi but I was going to fight my consultant for it lol but now I have been diagnosed with GD it looks even less like a possibility does anyone know if this is something I could ask for ??

I hope you get to deliver in the midwife led unit. I wanted that too and they were querying it due to the blood thinners I am on and I am guessing as I have now been idagnosed with GD it's really out the question. If you can control your sugars well and won't need a drip in labour you never know though, so do ask them.


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Lol opps. Strange about the sandwich then!
> 
> Your dinner was huge!!!! I hope your reading is ok! I have stated away from sweet spuds so I would be pleased to know if they weren't too bad!
> 
> I had spare ribs cooked in a sugary BBQ sauce with roasted BBQ seasons spuds and salad. I think this one might have been a bit ambitious but it took three hours to cook and I love it!!! Test in 30 mins!
> 
> The thread is super busy, it's confusing sometimes. :haha:
> 
> After dinner reading was 6.7, one of my lowest yet, so good.:happydance: I wonder if the sandwich is due to the bread, although it's wholemeal and seeded...
> 
> My diner wasn't that huge. The salad took up half the plate, two sweet potatoes cut in half a 1/4 or so of the plate and I had a not quite full ladle of chilli, so not loads. Apparently sweet potatoes are low GI and better than normal potatoes, hence I have been trying them.
> 
> Your dinner sounds yummy, I love spare ribs. I would almost kill for some TGI Fridays' ribs right now! Good luck with your blood results.
> 
> 
> 
> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Lol! I had mentioned something about a yoghurt for breakfast, I really struggle to eat in the mornings with feeling sick still lol.
> 
> I never had strips in the morning as the other tub of strips were for another blood sugar monitor. But I got three blood sugar readings today, but I know I will be tutted for them :blush: (the diabetes nurse knows about the missed ones).
> 
> 2 hours after lunch - 4.2 - I had a brown ham salad roll.
> before tea time - 3.9 - I had an ice poll and a couple gherkins at that point
> 2 hours after tea 4.8 - I had 2 burgers on rolls with salad gherkins and a wee bit brown sauce.
> 
> So not exactly the best meal plans :blush: but the lunch was a treat from my dad cause he got us a bakers lol.
> 
> I have cornflakes, which I am not sure is OK for breakfast tomorrow? and apples. And wholemeal bread (nibble) which I will no doubt have for lunch
> 
> Can anyone tell I'm clueless :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I think cornflakes are quite high in sugar, but you never know, you might be OK with them. I'm too scared to try burgers because of the buns, but I might now. Your readings look good, I can't get 4.8 before eating! :haha:Click to expand...

Yay!! Mine was 5.7!! I should have had more of those ribs! I love that you say swt spuds are lower gi! I love them! I am going to eat loads of those! Nom nom.

Ahhh if you like tgi's ribs you'll live mine! They are dead easy! Give us a shout if you want the receipie - would go great with swt spuds seasoned in BBQ and roasted. Yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emmea12uk

ChristinaRN said:


> Food today....had starbucks chai tea and bread (lots of carbs and sugar):cry: but then proceeded to have string cheese and an apple for a snack:thumbup: not a bad choice.....but now was starving (cuz I skipped lunch) and had an english muffin with cream cheese!
> ARGH!!!! No protein so far (well, actually the cheese). Maybe when the kids get home I will cut up some carrot sticks:shrug:
> Not a great first day. On the good hand I did some serious house cleaning and I KNOW I burned a few calories there.:thumbup:

Lol not great! Skipping meals is responsible for most of my high readings - I think it's both the choice of food you have out of desperation as well as the extra sugar your body pumps in to keep you going. When do you get your monitor?


----------



## Emmea12uk

twinkle22 said:


> Thanks emma12uk they weren't happy with a couple of my readings one at 9.5 and a few at 7.8 but said it wasn't all bad so hopefully I can now control it also can I ask with GD will I be allowed to deliver with the midwifery led unit
> I really want to deliver in the midwifery led unit at the hospital it's much nicer and warm looking I was told by my mid wife at booking that this wouldn't be possible due to high bmi but I was going to fight my consultant for it lol but now I have been diagnosed with GD it looks even less like a possibility does anyone know if this is something I could ask for ??

Awww, this was what upset me most. I was dead set against hospital. They categorically said you must be in hospital the moment I got my boarderline gtt. Every hospital is different though!


----------



## ladyredlainey

I can really relate to wanting to give birth in the local mw lead unit, it is barely a distance from me, but instead of going there I need to go to dundee which is a fair drive away which worries me.
I did deliver my middle lass in the mw lead unit and had a very high bmi then to, but it was only because I asked to be checked and I was already 8cm dilated, so they wouldn't allow me to leave, and I had no probs, she was 10lb 9oz.

Try your best to ask the consultant Twinkle, I know mines wouldn't budge lol, but it doesn't mean that he/she will say no full stop x

Thanks Emma, I'll give the cornflakes a go. I am having a slice of toast at the moment with peanut butter cause I'm hungry lol, but it is better than the chocolate I would usually have at this time of night lol.
I have a better meal plan out for tomorrow, so I'll see how it goes. How did you get on with your test Emma? your tea sounded lovely!


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> I can really relate to wanting to give birth in the local mw lead unit, it is barely a distance from me, but instead of going there I need to go to dundee which is a fair drive away which worries me.
> I did deliver my middle lass in the mw lead unit and had a very high bmi then to, but it was only because I asked to be checked and I was already 8cm dilated, so they wouldn't allow me to leave, and I had no probs, she was 10lb 9oz.
> 
> Try your best to ask the consultant Twinkle, I know mines wouldn't budge lol, but it doesn't mean that he/she will say no full stop x
> 
> Thanks Emma, I'll give the cornflakes a go. I am having a slice of toast at the moment with peanut butter cause I'm hungry lol, but it is better than the chocolate I would usually have at this time of night lol.
> I have a better meal plan out for tomorrow, so I'll see how it goes. How did you get on with your test Emma? your tea sounded lovely!

Toast and peanut butter is good! Nuts are always good - although a dietician may tell you off for fat but we all need fat! 

My dinner came out at 5.7! I was amazed! Next time I think I will eat more ribs!

You know what I think the real difference today from the last week is? The nuts and seed snacking all day and eating good size portions of protein and salad so as not to get hungry at all.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Good luck wIth the cornflakes! Maybe have a sufar free drink with them, then you will know it was them, not the drink that were/weren't ok!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Anyone else want to go on the front page with their due date?


----------



## ladyredlainey

Thats great! :thumbup: :happydance: ribs are just scrummy! it is so lovely to get those surprise lower readings eh lol, especially after enjoying your tea. Salad is brilliant for making you feel fuller eh, I had loads of salad with my burgers.

I'll be sure to by some nuts, I love plain cashew nuts (hope there ok lol) I love pumpkin seeds (well I like them on ryvita lol!).

I'll drink water with the cornflakes (i don't tend to have a sweet tooth in the morning so don't tend to have sugar on things) and see what like :D
Thanks Emma :flower:


----------



## ladyredlainey

Emmea12uk said:


> Anyone else want to go on the front page with their due date?

Me please.

I'm due 23rd of May , and little tiny is a girl :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> Thats great! :thumbup: :happydance: ribs are just scrummy! it is so lovely to get those surprise lower readings eh lol, especially after enjoying your tea. Salad is brilliant for making you feel fuller eh, I had loads of salad with my burgers.
> 
> I'll be sure to by some nuts, I love plain cashew nuts (hope there ok lol) I love pumpkin seeds (well I like them on ryvita lol!).
> 
> I'll drink water with the cornflakes (i don't tend to have a sweet tooth in the morning so don't tend to have sugar on things) and see what like :D
> Thanks Emma :flower:

I love salad and pumpkin seeds - and sunflower seeds... Yum yum

I ate a slice of cake and some more seeds and I got an hour reading of 5.5! Yay!


----------



## cammy

Emmea12uk said:


> Anyone else want to go on the front page with their due date?


I'm due June 14th with a boy :D


----------



## cammy

so I had my appointment yesturday and the lady seemed very grumpy and just generally annoyed, Im hoping she was just having a bad day :S

She didnt really tell me much other then I will be rung by a dietition later in the day, which never happened and still hasn't and its 11am-ish the next day.
She told me that my ready after the 2 hour GTT was 9.8 eeek
I got given a finger pricker and showed how to use it. Suprisingly it doesnt hurt to use at all, I dont even feel it.

The only other thing she really said to me was that she'd be calling every week to talk about my readings and where to go from there.

I'm a little afraid of eating anything now :S I mean I didnt think I ate that badly before so now Im really confused about what to eat and what not to eat. 
Anyone have any pointers??

Its just I havent seen my dietition yet, I dont even have an appointment because they havent called yet and were apparently supposed to the dy I found out. 
I just dont want to do anything wrong.


----------



## MilosMommy7

midori1999 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> i hate how long doctors appts have been! 2 hrs is too long. i'm starving by the time i leave the place. my NST was good. i took a fiber plus bar to eat in the waiting room and that seemed to help. but they still had to buzz her. after that i had the BPP which i thought was gonna be the growth scan. they arent doing that for another 2 weeks :? once again she wasnt doing the breathing movements and the tech had trouble getting her to move around. which i dont see why they think that's a problem seeing i JUST had the nst and she probably tired herself out from that. the nurse that was doing my nst mentioned my due date and made a comment saying i'd probably have her in April because they'd wanna induce me or something. but then went on saying how i can deny it if i want. which i know i'm allowed to do (unless of course it becomes an emergency).
> 
> I don't get the point if nst's. They don't do them here at all. My lo doesn't move at all during the day and goes nuts at night. What is the buzzing thing?Click to expand...
> 
> Why do they do them in the U.S.A? What are they testing for? I do think generally they use a lot more medical intervention there though.Click to expand...

it monitors how their heart responds to their movements. their heartrate should rise and fall with movements.


----------



## mummy1985

:hi: hi all, I'm 36 weeks and have just been diagnosed with GD. I've had to look it all up online as the doctor said it's "probably not worth doing anything about" so not even any help on what I should and shouldn't eat for the next 4-6 weeks..! I see my midwife on Weds so I'm hoping that she has some advice for me but in the meantime thought I would join in here for support. :thumbup:


----------



## twinkle22

Yeah you can add me too I'm due 10th July with a girl :)


----------



## Clo

Hello ladies, hope its ok if I join you!

I'm 32 weeks and expecting a boy, due 16 May 2011. I was sent for a growth scan at 29 weeks cuz my mw suspected I had too much fluid. My AfI was 18 so was at the high end of normal, but babys head and abdomen were measuring 3 weeks ahead with an estimated weight of 3lb 14 at 29 weeks! I was then sent for a GTT last week and failed it..think my fasting levels were fine but my post glucose levels were 8 point something.

I've only been testing for a few days but so far my levels have been within my target levels...although I have noticed that my levels seem to be a little low between my lunch and my tea. The last 2 days ive had levels of 6.7 and 7.1 2 hours after my lunch but by the time I test before my evening meal which is usually about 4 hours after my lunch, my levels have been 3.9 and 3.8. I even tried eating a piece of fruit between my lunch and tea yesterday but it didnt make any difference!

Sorry for rambling on there! Hope everyone is getting on ok! Xxx


----------



## cammy

I dont understand how I have GD, my levels are fine and I havent changed my diet or exercise or anything. I know Ive only been testing for 36 hours but still.

yesturday:
2 hours after lunch 4.5
2 hours after dinner 4.6
today:
before breaky 4.2
2 hours after breaky 4.5
2 hours after lunch 4.2
2 hours after dinner 4.5

My knowledge of GD and glucose levels isnt awesome but to my knowledge those are normal readings am I wrong??


----------



## ladyredlainey

They look to be great readings Cammy! :thumbup: nice and steady to.
Mines were good yesterday to, staying in the 4. to. 

Do you need to be re tested for your GTT? I was supposed to be :wacko: but they want me to have an ultra sound on Thursday next week, and I've an appointment with the dietitian on Tuesday.

x


----------



## cammy

No they arent testing me again, but if these reading stay like this ffor the next week I think Ill definately be asking to be retested. 

I did have an US and bub is measuring two weeks bigger, but then again by saying that he has been measuring a week big since 8 weeks so I'm pretty sure my due date is wrong.


----------



## xshell79

cammy said:


> I dont understand how I have GD, my levels are fine and I havent changed my diet or exercise or anything. I know Ive only been testing for 36 hours but still.
> 
> yesturday:
> 2 hours after lunch 4.5
> 2 hours after dinner 4.6
> today:
> before breaky 4.2
> 2 hours after breaky 4.5
> 2 hours after lunch 4.2
> 2 hours after dinner 4.5
> 
> My knowledge of GD and glucose levels isnt awesome but to my knowledge those are normal readings am I wrong??



i noticed u test 2hours after each meal!!! is that what u have been told to do as i have to do it an hour after each meal..



im struggling at the mo with just diet as i keep getting 7.8, 8.0 8.2 etc so i know il be going onto meds ie metformin soon just waiting for my diabetic nurse to ring back :-(


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've to test 2 hours after each meal to, and just before meals, so 6 times through the day x

When I got tested about 30 minutes after lunch (when i first seen the diabetes nurse) it was way up at 8.7! so I doubt much would have changed when it got to the hour.
x


----------



## xshell79

That cud be while I'm struggling to keep blood sugars low with always testing an hour after each meal! I test before each meal too. A few times when I got anything over 7.8 I tested at 2 hours after and got a good result even thow my 1 hour after was high, I dnt know it so confusing as we all get told different things! 

Anyone else been told to test blood sugars an hour after the meals?


----------



## ladyredlainey

I'm confused with my readings so far today 

4.9 before breakfast, had 2 slices of wholegrain bread toasted with flora extra light.
5.3 two hours after breakfast.

I had 2 snacks in between this.

3.7! just there this now, before lunch :wacko: :shrug:
I'm about to have lunch now.


----------



## lindsayscoob

I think everywhere is different, even within the UK as I have to test before breakfast and then an hour after every meal, but no more before eating. Its weird that there are so many different guidelines. I spoke to 1 nurse who said that I needed to contact them if my readings went above 6.5 an hour after eating, but the main diabetic nurse said as long as they're under 7.8 an hour after then its fine. So even the same hospital have told me different. It doesn't help the confusion.


----------



## kdea547

cammy said:


> I dont understand how I have GD, my levels are fine and I havent changed my diet or exercise or anything. I know Ive only been testing for 36 hours but still.
> 
> yesturday:
> 2 hours after lunch 4.5
> 2 hours after dinner 4.6
> today:
> before breaky 4.2
> 2 hours after breaky 4.5
> 2 hours after lunch 4.2
> 2 hours after dinner 4.5
> 
> My knowledge of GD and glucose levels isnt awesome but to my knowledge those are normal readings am I wrong??

So, it's possible that the diet you normally eat keeps your blood sugar under control! It's possible the test could have been wrong, but they do test your blood sugar after you've consumed 75-100 g of sugar, which is a lot for your body to handle all at once. If you were eating a well balanced, healthy diet with minimal amounts of processed and refined sugars and carbs, then you probably don't need to change anything at all, especially based on your readings. Also, did they test your monitor with a control solution? It could be a little off, but most of the time the monitors are accurate within 10% either way. I would keep doing what you're doing and testing and see what happens.


----------



## Spunky

I was told to test before breakfast and 1 hour after each meal.

Well, I woke up this morning and had a reading of 60 (3.3 I think). SO I thought why not try the pancakes and lite syrup again. Got 141 after an hour (7.8) so looks like I need to lay off of it. You'd think after 2 readings before that were high I would learn. Just like them so much.

After 1 hour what are you guys supposed to be under? I am finally meeting with the diabetic doctor on Monday (they made me an appt and cancelled it without letting me know, so I have been guessing on what my numbers should be for like 3 weeks). Is it 140 (7.8) or 120 (6.7) 1 hour after meal? Cause if it's 140, I've been doing awesome!


----------



## Clo

I was told that my levels should be less than 5.5 when I test just before a meal and less than 7.8 two hours after my meal. X


----------



## ladyredlainey

Question :)

I was wondering if you all have a 'to low' blood sugar?, I have had lower readings today, I'm feeling sluggish like today though

&#8206;4.9 - 5.3 - 3.7 - 4.1 so far. I was a little worried about the 3.7 I had a 3.9 before tea time last night.

I know being close to 2 isn't good, but I wasn't sure about 3

Thanks if anyone can answer xx


----------



## midori1999

Ladyredlainey, I've been told mine need to be 3.5-5.9 before meals and less than 7.8 one hour after meals. 

I think I definitely need to stay off the bread completely. I had a snack of some psitachio nuts before bed last night and this morning's reading was 6.5 before breakfast and again I'd already been for a walk by then. Breakfast was 2 slices of toast with 2 boiled eggs and my reading an hour after was 8.7. Then before lunch 5.8 and after (lunch of small baked potato, tuna, salad and an apple) my reading was 7.6, so much better but still not great. :nope:


----------



## ladyredlainey

midori1999 said:


> Ladyredlainey, I've been told mine need to be 3.5-5.9 before meals and less than 7.8 one hour after meals.
> 
> I think I definitely need to stay off the bread completely. I had a snack of some psitachio nuts before bed last night and this morning's reading was 6.5 before breakfast and again I'd already been for a walk by then. Breakfast was 2 slices of toast with 2 boiled eggs and my reading an hour after was 8.7. Then before lunch 5.8 and after (lunch of small baked potato, tuna, salad and an apple) my reading was 7.6, so much better but still not great. :nope:

Thanks.
I was told to try and keep mines between 4 - 7 , closer to the 4 for before meals, and 7 below for eating and 2 hours later. So it worried me about the 3, but thats fine, if it's fine lol!.

Sorry to hear your readings are on the higher side, it is so frustrating trying to get that right meal(s). 
I can't eat pizza full stop now, I tried and it was 8.7 but it is not surprising really, but one could have hoped lol!.


----------



## Spunky

wow, different things for different people! I ate 3 slices of a medium pizza and came out with a 89 (4.9) an hour later.


----------



## kdea547

ladyredlainey said:


> Question :)
> 
> I was wondering if you all have a 'to low' blood sugar?, I have had lower readings today, I'm feeling sluggish like today though
> 
> &#8206;4.9 - 5.3 - 3.7 - 4.1 so far. I was a little worried about the 3.7 I had a 3.9 before tea time last night.
> 
> I know being close to 2 isn't good, but I wasn't sure about 3
> 
> Thanks if anyone can answer xx

I think most people have a different threshold for lows. Typically, anything under 60 (3.3) is considered a true hypo. However, I start getting shakey and dizzy at about 70 (3.9).


----------



## cammy

xshell79 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand how I have GD, my levels are fine and I havent changed my diet or exercise or anything. I know Ive only been testing for 36 hours but still.
> 
> yesturday:
> 2 hours after lunch 4.5
> 2 hours after dinner 4.6
> today:
> before breaky 4.2
> 2 hours after breaky 4.5
> 2 hours after lunch 4.2
> 2 hours after dinner 4.5
> 
> My knowledge of GD and glucose levels isnt awesome but to my knowledge those are normal readings am I wrong??
> 
> 
> 
> i noticed u test 2hours after each meal!!! is that what u have been told to do as i have to do it an hour after each meal..
> 
> 
> 
> im struggling at the mo with just diet as i keep getting 7.8, 8.0 8.2 etc so i know il be going onto meds ie metformin soon just waiting for my diabetic nurse to ring back :-(Click to expand...


Yes thats what Iwas told to do, Im guessing its different everywhere how they do it. Im from Australia. Sorry to hear its not going so well for you


----------



## cammy

kdea547 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I dont understand how I have GD, my levels are fine and I havent changed my diet or exercise or anything. I know Ive only been testing for 36 hours but still.
> 
> yesturday:
> 2 hours after lunch 4.5
> 2 hours after dinner 4.6
> today:
> before breaky 4.2
> 2 hours after breaky 4.5
> 2 hours after lunch 4.2
> 2 hours after dinner 4.5
> 
> My knowledge of GD and glucose levels isnt awesome but to my knowledge those are normal readings am I wrong??
> 
> So, it's possible that the diet you normally eat keeps your blood sugar under control! It's possible the test could have been wrong, but they do test your blood sugar after you've consumed 75-100 g of sugar, which is a lot for your body to handle all at once. If you were eating a well balanced, healthy diet with minimal amounts of processed and refined sugars and carbs, then you probably don't need to change anything at all, especially based on your readings. Also, did they test your monitor with a control solution? It could be a little off, but most of the time the monitors are accurate within 10% either way. I would keep doing what you're doing and testing and see what happens.Click to expand...

I'm not sure if they tested it or not, If they did I wasnt there for it.
Well Im happy my readingshave been good and I will keep watching it, Im a little more relaxed now about the whole situation then I was before. I thought my readings were going to be terribly high as my reading for the GTT turned out to be 9.8 :S


----------



## Emmea12uk

cammy said:


> so I had my appointment yesturday and the lady seemed very grumpy and just generally annoyed, Im hoping she was just having a bad day :S
> 
> She didnt really tell me much other then I will be rung by a dietition later in the day, which never happened and still hasn't and its 11am-ish the next day.
> She told me that my ready after the 2 hour GTT was 9.8 eeek
> I got given a finger pricker and showed how to use it. Suprisingly it doesnt hurt to use at all, I dont even feel it.
> 
> The only other thing she really said to me was that she'd be calling every week to talk about my readings and where to go from there.
> 
> I'm a little afraid of eating anything now :S I mean I didnt think I ate that badly before so now Im really confused about what to eat and what not to eat.
> Anyone have any pointers??
> 
> Its just I havent seen my dietition yet, I dont even have an appointment because they havent called yet and were apparently supposed to the dy I found out.
> I just dont want to do anything wrong.

Oh eeeeeek indeed!!!

well to start get some low GI snacks and whenever you are hungry between meals and before bed eat those.

then eat no foods which contain more than 10g per 100g sugar pr 10g per 100g carbohydrate which sugars, or a combination of them both more than 10g. 

Try some breakfast which are low carb (high GI carb) with loads of protien - so eggs, bacon, mushrooms, ham, cheese are all good! Make sure you will have some bread or something carby.

Make sure every meal has an equal balance of vege and protien, with a little carb.

No sweets, chocolate, icecream, soda etc until you have trialled and errored it to see if it is all right. tbh, at 9.8 I doubt they will!

I hope that helps. I'd chase up that dietican if i were you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

mummy1985 said:


> :hi: hi all, I'm 36 weeks and have just been diagnosed with GD. I've had to look it all up online as the doctor said it's "probably not worth doing anything about" so not even any help on what I should and shouldn't eat for the next 4-6 weeks..! I see my midwife on Weds so I'm hoping that she has some advice for me but in the meantime thought I would join in here for support. :thumbup:

it probably isnt, EXCEPT you need to at least make sure your sugar levels are good in labour or baby will go hypo after birth! ask your midwife about it.

Have you got an extra growth scan now? Do you know how you will deliver?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Clo said:


> Hello ladies, hope its ok if I join you!
> 
> I'm 32 weeks and expecting a boy, due 16 May 2011. I was sent for a growth scan at 29 weeks cuz my mw suspected I had too much fluid. My AfI was 18 so was at the high end of normal, but babys head and abdomen were measuring 3 weeks ahead with an estimated weight of 3lb 14 at 29 weeks! I was then sent for a GTT last week and failed it..think my fasting levels were fine but my post glucose levels were 8 point something.
> 
> I've only been testing for a few days but so far my levels have been within my target levels...although I have noticed that my levels seem to be a little low between my lunch and my tea. The last 2 days ive had levels of 6.7 and 7.1 2 hours after my lunch but by the time I test before my evening meal which is usually about 4 hours after my lunch, my levels have been 3.9 and 3.8. I even tried eating a piece of fruit between my lunch and tea yesterday but it didnt make any difference!
> 
> Sorry for rambling on there! Hope everyone is getting on ok! Xxx

Hi welcome to the group!

Your pre-dinner reading may be a little low because your lunch was not substantial enough? One of the keys to keeping your sugar down is eating every 3-4 hours, little and often. Snacks like nuts, seeds, toast are good. Carbs are great in small doses, especially slow release ones.

At the end of the day, if your body has not got enough energy from its food, it will gain energy from itself and release sugars into your system on its own accord. I hope that helps!


----------



## Emmea12uk

cammy said:


> I dont understand how I have GD, my levels are fine and I havent changed my diet or exercise or anything. I know Ive only been testing for 36 hours but still.
> 
> yesturday:
> 2 hours after lunch 4.5
> 2 hours after dinner 4.6
> today:
> before breaky 4.2
> 2 hours after breaky 4.5
> 2 hours after lunch 4.2
> 2 hours after dinner 4.5
> 
> My knowledge of GD and glucose levels isnt awesome but to my knowledge those are normal readings am I wrong??

they are normal readings, but what did you eat? Just because you have GD doesnt mean you eat badly, if you see what I mean. if you are eating well already or even undereating then your readings wont be bad.

A word of warning though, things can change and gets worse as your horemones increase, so it is important to persist with the testing.


----------



## Emmea12uk

xshell79 said:


> i noticed u test 2hours after each meal!!! is that what u have been told to do as i have to do it an hour after each meal..
> 
> 
> 
> im struggling at the mo with just diet as i keep getting 7.8, 8.0 8.2 etc so i know il be going onto meds ie metformin soon just waiting for my diabetic nurse to ring back :-(


nearly all of us test after an hour - but I know some places do 2 hourly. I am not sure what the targets are though.

I had a great week, followed by two bad weeks for no obvious reason. Since getting given the insulin (which i have not taken) i have had nothing over 6. The only changes I have made are snacking more, especially before bed. I noticed my fasting readings are lower too. I dont know if this will help you?

Are you going hungry at all?


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> I'm confused with my readings so far today
> 
> 4.9 before breakfast, had 2 slices of wholegrain bread toasted with flora extra light.
> 5.3 two hours after breakfast.
> 
> I had 2 snacks in between this.
> 
> 3.7! just there this now, before lunch :wacko: :shrug:
> I'm about to have lunch now.

Your breakfast was lacking in protein. Switch to seeded bread for more protein which is harder to digest and slower burning. What were your snacks?


----------



## cammy

Emmea12uk said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> so I had my appointment yesturday and the lady seemed very grumpy and just generally annoyed, Im hoping she was just having a bad day :S
> 
> She didnt really tell me much other then I will be rung by a dietition later in the day, which never happened and still hasn't and its 11am-ish the next day.
> She told me that my ready after the 2 hour GTT was 9.8 eeek
> I got given a finger pricker and showed how to use it. Suprisingly it doesnt hurt to use at all, I dont even feel it.
> 
> The only other thing she really said to me was that she'd be calling every week to talk about my readings and where to go from there.
> 
> I'm a little afraid of eating anything now :S I mean I didnt think I ate that badly before so now Im really confused about what to eat and what not to eat.
> Anyone have any pointers??
> 
> Its just I havent seen my dietition yet, I dont even have an appointment because they havent called yet and were apparently supposed to the dy I found out.
> I just dont want to do anything wrong.
> 
> Oh eeeeeek indeed!!!
> 
> well to start get some low GI snacks and whenever you are hungry between meals and before bed eat those.
> 
> then eat no foods which contain more than 10g per 100g sugar pr 10g per 100g carbohydrate which sugars, or a combination of them both more than 10g.
> 
> Try some breakfast which are low carb (high GI carb) with loads of protien - so eggs, bacon, mushrooms, ham, cheese are all good! Make sure you will have some bread or something carby.
> 
> Make sure every meal has an equal balance of vege and protien, with a little carb.
> 
> No sweets, chocolate, icecream, soda etc until you have trialled and errored it to see if it is all right. tbh, at 9.8 I doubt they will!
> 
> I hope that helps. I'd chase up that dietican if i were you!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! :D that helps alot, she finally called me this morning but I dont get to see her for 2 days :S


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> I was told to test before breakfast and 1 hour after each meal.
> 
> Well, I woke up this morning and had a reading of 60 (3.3 I think). SO I thought why not try the pancakes and lite syrup again. Got 141 after an hour (7.8) so looks like I need to lay off of it. You'd think after 2 readings before that were high I would learn. Just like them so much.
> 
> After 1 hour what are you guys supposed to be under? I am finally meeting with the diabetic doctor on Monday (they made me an appt and cancelled it without letting me know, so I have been guessing on what my numbers should be for like 3 weeks). Is it 140 (7.8) or 120 (6.7) 1 hour after meal? Cause if it's 140, I've been doing awesome!

under 7.8 1 hour after and under 6 before


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> Question :)
> 
> I was wondering if you all have a 'to low' blood sugar?, I have had lower readings today, I'm feeling sluggish like today though
> 
> &#8206;4.9 - 5.3 - 3.7 - 4.1 so far. I was a little worried about the 3.7 I had a 3.9 before tea time last night.
> 
> I know being close to 2 isn't good, but I wasn't sure about 3
> 
> Thanks if anyone can answer xx

I think 3's are ok if they are normal for you. Low means when you start to feel ill, and it is personal for everyone. Gestational diabetes without medication should not make you go low.


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Ladyredlainey, I've been told mine need to be 3.5-5.9 before meals and less than 7.8 one hour after meals.
> 
> I think I definitely need to stay off the bread completely. I had a snack of some psitachio nuts before bed last night and this morning's reading was 6.5 before breakfast and again I'd already been for a walk by then. Breakfast was 2 slices of toast with 2 boiled eggs and my reading an hour after was 8.7. Then before lunch 5.8 and after (lunch of small baked potato, tuna, salad and an apple) my reading was 7.6, so much better but still not great. :nope:

did you exercise before you tested and ate breakfast? If so that is a no no no no - your body starts to panic as you are burning fuel before you have given it any - so it gets the fuel from itself and this process sends your sugars nuts. I think if you start the day like this, you are doomed for the rest of the day.


----------



## Emmea12uk

afm - just having insulin in the fridge is having some magic effect! I have not gone above 5.5 today!:) I am so chuffed with myself and I have been eating well! 

Cooking a proper balanced meal from scratch three times a day is bloody hard work and boy the washing up piles up, but it is so worth it! I make sure I do not go hungry and my readings dont go crazy. FINGERS CROSSED this is the answer for me and that insulin can stay in the fridge!


----------



## lindsayscoob

Emmea12uk said:


> afm - just having insulin in the fridge is having some magic effect! I have not gone above 5.5 today!:) I am so chuffed with myself and I have been eating well!
> 
> Cooking a proper balanced meal from scratch three times a day is bloody hard work and boy the washing up piles up, but it is so worth it! I make sure I do not go hungry and my readings dont go crazy. FINGERS CROSSED this is the answer for me and that insulin can stay in the fridge!

I hope it stays so good for you. Maybe it gave you a little kick up the bum to reassess your eating and snacks and by tweeking it just a little its sorted it. Well done.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Emmea12uk said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused with my readings so far today
> 
> 4.9 before breakfast, had 2 slices of wholegrain bread toasted with flora extra light.
> 5.3 two hours after breakfast.
> 
> I had 2 snacks in between this.
> 
> 3.7! just there this now, before lunch :wacko: :shrug:
> I'm about to have lunch now.
> 
> Your breakfast was lacking in protein. Switch to seeded bread for more protein which is harder to digest and slower burning. What were your snacks?Click to expand...

I had a yoghurt, and an apple in between the meals, and thought it would make it a higher reading but it didn't.

I didn't feel to well, more due to lack of sleep, and I was sick in the morning to before the school & nursery run.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Well done keeping your readings lower Emma, it is a lot of dishes to cook a home made meal lol, makes me wish we had a dish washer lol.


----------



## Happy13

Just a little rant and shows you just never know! I had my 2 hour glucose tests weeks ago and my results were good, only the one hour showing borderline. So my doctor goes away on vacation and I have had a different Dr my last two mat visits. So being that they say all Dr.s measure differently this fill in Dr measures me two weeks ahead. So she sends me for an US to see how big baby is and at the US tech said my fluids are fine and baby is measuring great , tummy measuring in the 90th percentile. So I follow up with the fill in Dr and she says my fluids are a little high and with baby's tummy measuring larger and her thinking my 1 hour was borderline I have to go for ANOTHER awful glucose test. I went today and got my results:

Gestational Tolerance 
Fasting Glucose 4.5.

Glucose 1h 7.3
Glucose 2h 4.8


----------



## Happy13

oops I pressed return and it posted.....

So I look at my results and they are WAY better than the first one I did!!!

I know that its great that they want to make sure that everything is well and okay but I have missed out on so many DESSERTS....constantly worried about what I eat and for weeks and weeks have been eating barely any carbs and turns out I don't have it!!!

So basically just like I told the locum Dr. My first was 8.5pds. The average baby in our family is 10 pounds! I'm going to stop worrying now about this. I'm very happy my Dr. returns on Monday and will be back with her!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

had a check up appt at the doctor's today. HB was 145. which is the lowest it's been all pregnancy. but still good. measured 35 weeks. which isnt bad since it's only a week ahead compared to the 2 weeks ahead i was measuring at 32 weeks. i've weighed the same for almost the last month! but i guess that's just beacuse of my sugars having to stay low. they were going to do another nst today but i told them i had one yesterday at MFM, so they said they're gonna fax them and tell them they want them done at my OBs twice a week instead of getting them once at OB's and once at MFM.


----------



## K123

It's amazing how different the advice on levels and when to test is for everyone, even just within the UK. I have to test 90minutes after food, and aim for 4.0-7.5 as my reading.

With the comments about low blood sugars, the GDteam near me don't worry about them if you're diet controlled as you can't have a true hypo unless you're on medication. My before meal readings are often 3.5-4ish and I tend to feel ok at those times, but when they get below that (they have been down to 2.8) I feel rubbish. Dr I saw this week was more concerned though, and said to listen to what my body is telling me about needing to eat and snack more often. The main advice I've been given is to have something like a small glass of fruit juice if I'm not feeling great because of them, as that will be quickly absorbed to boost sugar levels, and then to eat something proper 30mins or so after that which will make my sugar levels more even.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Good morning ladies :D

I feel like I'm being mighty brave, I'm having 2 slices of bread with chopped up egg, with flora light as a spread. I hope it will be OK for my blood sugars, I think it should be though, as eggs look like a good thing to have. I don't usually have things like that for breakfast.

My b.s this morning before breakfast was 5 , so hopefully it will not go up by much.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower: x


----------



## midori1999

Emmea12uk said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> Ladyredlainey, I've been told mine need to be 3.5-5.9 before meals and less than 7.8 one hour after meals.
> 
> I think I definitely need to stay off the bread completely. I had a snack of some psitachio nuts before bed last night and this morning's reading was 6.5 before breakfast and again I'd already been for a walk by then. Breakfast was 2 slices of toast with 2 boiled eggs and my reading an hour after was 8.7. Then before lunch 5.8 and after (lunch of small baked potato, tuna, salad and an apple) my reading was 7.6, so much better but still not great. :nope:
> 
> did you exercise before you tested and ate breakfast? If so that is a no no no no - your body starts to panic as you are burning fuel before you have given it any - so it gets the fuel from itself and this process sends your sugars nuts. I think if you start the day like this, you are doomed for the rest of the day.Click to expand...

I did, but I did ask the diabetes nurse if I should test and eat before the school run and she said not to worry about it if I didn't have time, most people didn't and to test and eat afterwards. 

I haven't been anywhere this morning, just got out of bed then tested and still tested 6.6 before breakfast. I also had a small handful of nuts before bed last night too. Had a tiny portion of the lowest sugar museli I could find and a boiled egg on it's own for breakfast today, not sure it's the best idea, but want to avoid bread and don't want to cut carbs completely or too much. Will see what the reading is afterwards. 

Was 5.0 before dinner last night and 7.7 after, which is borderline but still within my targets. Dinner was chicken sag (home made) and 60g of brown basmati rice (apparently basmati is lower GI than normal brown rice). So, better, but still not great.

Just edited to say after breakfast was 6.4, so I am really pleased with that. A 40g portion of mueseli is teeny tiny though, but maybe I can add some fruit or something tomorrow and try that.


----------



## cammy

so I have been told that my readings need to be <5 when I wake up before breaky and <6.5 2 hours after breaky, lunch and dinner.

So I only test 4 times a day, but Im not sure whether I'm supposed to eat my snacks before the 2 hours is up or to eat after and if so how do I know if my snacks are good for me or not if Im not getting a reading on them???


----------



## babybx2

K123 - Thanks for that. I am staying away from shreddings now. Sticking to fruit and yoghurt for breakfast which seems to be helping with my test results. I had a good day yesterday, nothing above 7.9 at all. After doing my 2hr glucose test on Monday my result was only 7.9 which was only .1 above their max so I am not too overly worried anyway.

I just need to really keep an eye on what I am eating and not eat so much chocolate and sweet stuff so it isn't actually so difficult for me really, I just have to be a bit strict with myself as I have such a sweet tooth.


----------



## xshell79

Emmea12uk yes I've been very hungry for the first few wks as I was told just 3meals and no snacks but I know I haven't been having enough calories to as I have been getting keetones in my urine . Spoke to diabetic nurse yesterday and she said to have a snack mid afternoon and even thow I've been having a few 8.0 8.2 and 7.8 she said I'm doing well and give it another week before turning to meds! I have pcos and was on metformin which helped me get preg so that's the med I would go back on! 

Thanks so much for the advice it's nice to have somewhere to vent and share what were going threw xx

could u add me to the list my edd is 30th may but been told il be having my baby girl around 16th may xx


----------



## Spunky

Emmea12uk said:


> afm - just having insulin in the fridge is having some magic effect! I have not gone above 5.5 today!:) I am so chuffed with myself and I have been eating well!
> 
> Cooking a proper balanced meal from scratch three times a day is bloody hard work and boy the washing up piles up, but it is so worth it! I make sure I do not go hungry and my readings dont go crazy. FINGERS CROSSED this is the answer for me and that insulin can stay in the fridge!

Awesome! Congrats! I'm hating having to prepare more meals instead of quick fixes, but it really does to seem to make the difference. Glad the insulin is just chillin in the fridge! :thumbup:


----------



## Spunky

cammy said:


> so I have been told that my readings need to be <5 when I wake up before breaky and <6.5 2 hours after breaky, lunch and dinner.
> 
> So I only test 4 times a day, but Im not sure whether I'm supposed to eat my snacks before the 2 hours is up or to eat after and if so how do I know if my snacks are good for me or not if Im not getting a reading on them???

I only test 4 times a day too (3 times a day during the work week since I can't test after lunch). Your snacks are supposed to be smaller, so less carbs than a meal, so you shouldn't need to test after them, They'er supposed to be more reasonable, so they shouldn't be spiking your blood sugar. My meals can be 2-3 servings of carbs whereas my snacks are supposed to be 1-2 servings of cars. Also, my meals and snacks shoudl be spaced 2-3 hours apart if that helps. I test after 1 hour, but if I were you, I would eat, wait two hours, test, then snack, then wait 2-3 hours and eat a meal, then test 2 hours later, then eat again!


----------



## BizyBee

I do the same thing. I eat every 2-3 hours or so. Breakfast is around 45g or carbs, snacks are 15-20 depending on my post breakfast level, lunch and dinner are around 60 carbs. My body has been able to process better than expected, so I've added a few extra carbs if my levels were low. I think the real key is eating regularly and combining carbs with proteins.

Oh, I test when I wake up and 2 hrs after breakfast, lunch, and dinner. I occasionally test at night to see what I am before bed cause I've been really low some mornings.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Happy13 said:


> Just a little rant and shows you just never know! I had my 2 hour glucose tests weeks ago and my results were good, only the one hour showing borderline. So my doctor goes away on vacation and I have had a different Dr my last two mat visits. So being that they say all Dr.s measure differently this fill in Dr measures me two weeks ahead. So she sends me for an US to see how big baby is and at the US tech said my fluids are fine and baby is measuring great , tummy measuring in the 90th percentile. So I follow up with the fill in Dr and she says my fluids are a little high and with baby's tummy measuring larger and her thinking my 1 hour was borderline I have to go for ANOTHER awful glucose test. I went today and got my results:
> 
> Gestational Tolerance
> Fasting Glucose 4.5.
> 
> Glucose 1h 7.3
> Glucose 2h 4.8

by nearly everyone's standards, that is fine!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Happy13 said:


> oops I pressed return and it posted.....
> 
> So I look at my results and they are WAY better than the first one I did!!!
> 
> I know that its great that they want to make sure that everything is well and okay but I have missed out on so many DESSERTS....constantly worried about what I eat and for weeks and weeks have been eating barely any carbs and turns out I don't have it!!!
> 
> So basically just like I told the locum Dr. My first was 8.5pds. The average baby in our family is 10 pounds! I'm going to stop worrying now about this. I'm very happy my Dr. returns on Monday and will be back with her!!!!

Ohhh yay!!!! Great news!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> had a check up appt at the doctor's today. HB was 145. which is the lowest it's been all pregnancy. but still good. measured 35 weeks. which isnt bad since it's only a week ahead compared to the 2 weeks ahead i was measuring at 32 weeks. i've weighed the same for almost the last month! but i guess that's just beacuse of my sugars having to stay low. they were going to do another nst today but i told them i had one yesterday at MFM, so they said they're gonna fax them and tell them they want them done at my OBs twice a week instead of getting them once at OB's and once at MFM.

Yay!! Well done you! You must be doing well!


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> Good morning ladies :D
> 
> I feel like I'm being mighty brave, I'm having 2 slices of bread with chopped up egg, with flora light as a spread. I hope it will be OK for my blood sugars, I think it should be though, as eggs look like a good thing to have. I don't usually have things like that for breakfast.
> 
> My b.s this morning before breakfast was 5 , so hopefully it will not go up by much.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower: x

Great breakfast! I hope it payed off!


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> Ladyredlainey, I've been told mine need to be 3.5-5.9 before meals and less than 7.8 one hour after meals.
> 
> I think I definitely need to stay off the bread completely. I had a snack of some psitachio nuts before bed last night and this morning's reading was 6.5 before breakfast and again I'd already been for a walk by then. Breakfast was 2 slices of toast with 2 boiled eggs and my reading an hour after was 8.7. Then before lunch 5.8 and after (lunch of small baked potato, tuna, salad and an apple) my reading was 7.6, so much better but still not great. :nope:
> 
> did you exercise before you tested and ate breakfast? If so that is a no no no no - your body starts to panic as you are burning fuel before you have given it any - so it gets the fuel from itself and this process sends your sugars nuts. I think if you start the day like this, you are doomed for the rest of the day.Click to expand...
> 
> I did, but I did ask the diabetes nurse if I should test and eat before the school run and she said not to worry about it if I didn't have time, most people didn't and to test and eat afterwards.
> 
> I haven't been anywhere this morning, just got out of bed then tested and still tested 6.6 before breakfast. I also had a small handful of nuts before bed last night too. Had a tiny portion of the lowest sugar museli I could find and a boiled egg on it's own for breakfast today, not sure it's the best idea, but want to avoid bread and don't want to cut carbs completely or too much. Will see what the reading is afterwards.
> 
> Was 5.0 before dinner last night and 7.7 after, which is borderline but still within my targets. Dinner was chicken sag (home made) and 60g of brown basmati rice (apparently basmati is lower GI than normal brown rice). So, better, but still not great.
> 
> Just edited to say after breakfast was 6.4, so I am really pleased with that. A 40g portion of mueseli is teeny tiny though, but maybe I can add some fruit or something tomorrow and try that.Click to expand...

Glad tour after food readings were great. That 6.6 is a bit worrying though. Try more food before bed tonight.


----------



## Emmea12uk

cammy said:


> so I have been told that my readings need to be <5 when I wake up before breaky and <6.5 2 hours after breaky, lunch and dinner.
> 
> So I only test 4 times a day, but Im not sure whether I'm supposed to eat my snacks before the 2 hours is up or to eat after and if so how do I know if my snacks are good for me or not if Im not getting a reading on them???

Dont eat anything in that two hour period and test as much as you want to when you are testing food. It doesn't hurt to do more than you are told to, but you do need to know if your snacks are good or not!


----------



## MilosMommy7

Emmea12uk said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> had a check up appt at the doctor's today. HB was 145. which is the lowest it's been all pregnancy. but still good. measured 35 weeks. which isnt bad since it's only a week ahead compared to the 2 weeks ahead i was measuring at 32 weeks. i've weighed the same for almost the last month! but i guess that's just beacuse of my sugars having to stay low. they were going to do another nst today but i told them i had one yesterday at MFM, so they said they're gonna fax them and tell them they want them done at my OBs twice a week instead of getting them once at OB's and once at MFM.
> 
> Yay!! Well done you! You must be doing well!Click to expand...

the nurse at MFM weighed me thursday and said "no weight gain, how have your sugar levels been?" but she said it in a way that made it seem like i shouldve gained SOME weight. and when i said they've been good she said "oh well i guess that's why you havent put on any weight" lol


----------



## cammy

thanks :D
This thread is prooving to be very helpful as I dont know much about GD and how to go about it all.

I would test more but at the moment its a bit difficult because I only have enough strips for the tester to last me a couple of days as I am waiting for my diabetes card to come that allows me to get them for 5 dollars (australian) rather then paying 80-90 dollars (australian) for them.


----------



## midori1999

Sorry, is anyone about as I have got myself in a bit of a panic. :blush:

This morning's before breakfast reading was 6.2, but just done my after breakfast reading and it is 10.5mmol. I am a bit panicky as it says in the GD info they gave me that readings over 10 can be dangerous due to ketones in urine and ketoacidosis. I have a mobile number for the diabetes nurse, which they said was 24hr, but have tried it and can't get hold of anyone. I don't know whether to ring the DAU for advice? 

Has anyone been told what to do if readings are this high, or if it's a reason to worry?


----------



## cammy

sorry I dont know too much about this as I oly just got diagnosed but I was told if I went over to call a number they gave me. 

If it were me and I got a reading like that I would try callig anyone, even if I had t go to the hspital and ask. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou for replying. I can't get hold of the diabetes nurse on the supposed 24 hour number they gave me. I did the the DAU, but they suggested ringing the diabetes nurse. 

I have just tested again and my reading has gone down to 6.2, so still not great, but much better, so I have calmed down again now. Going to have a similar lunch to yesterday, which seemed good, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Emmea12uk

For future reference, you can get high readings down quickly by downing a pint if water and exercising. The more rigorous the better. I do lots of stepping on the bottom step to some music for ten minutes. Faster if really high.

Those fasting readings need sorting though - if you can't get those down the the doc will give you meds. You are not supposed to eat above 6.

What was your breakfast?

I read today that the best diabetic breakfast is oats with cinnamon and high fat milk. A cup of coffee after too does wonders. Apparently they all affect your natural insulin production! Something like that but smaller before bed may help your fasting too.


----------



## kdea547

Emmea12uk said:


> afm - just having insulin in the fridge is having some magic effect! I have not gone above 5.5 today!:) I am so chuffed with myself and I have been eating well!
> 
> Cooking a proper balanced meal from scratch three times a day is bloody hard work and boy the washing up piles up, but it is so worth it! I make sure I do not go hungry and my readings dont go crazy. FINGERS CROSSED this is the answer for me and that insulin can stay in the fridge!

Congratulations! :happydance: I'm faithfully doing my daily injections and getting over feeling bad about it. Fortunately, the tiny dose has made a big difference and I haven't had any overly high readings.


----------



## kdea547

K123 said:


> It's amazing how different the advice on levels and when to test is for everyone, even just within the UK. I have to test 90minutes after food, and aim for 4.0-7.5 as my reading.
> 
> With the comments about low blood sugars, the GDteam near me don't worry about them if you're diet controlled as you can't have a true hypo unless you're on medication. My before meal readings are often 3.5-4ish and I tend to feel ok at those times, but when they get below that (they have been down to 2.8) I feel rubbish. Dr I saw this week was more concerned though, and said to listen to what my body is telling me about needing to eat and snack more often. The main advice I've been given is to have something like a small glass of fruit juice if I'm not feeling great because of them, as that will be quickly absorbed to boost sugar levels, and then to eat something proper 30mins or so after that which will make my sugar levels more even.

My targets are under 90 (5) fasting and under 120 (6.7) 2 hours after meals. You can go hypo without being on medication. It's not common, but very possible. If your not on medication, then your body will normally compensate by telling the liver to pour out some glucose before you get too low, but sometimes that reaction is slow. I've been told if you go below 60 (3.3) then you need to drink 6 oz of a regular soft drink or juice to raise it back up to normal and then eat a small snack. For people not on medication, then hypos normally aren't going to be dangerous, but it does make you feel awful.


----------



## kdea547

ladyredlainey said:


> Good morning ladies :D
> 
> I feel like I'm being mighty brave, I'm having 2 slices of bread with chopped up egg, with flora light as a spread. I hope it will be OK for my blood sugars, I think it should be though, as eggs look like a good thing to have. I don't usually have things like that for breakfast.
> 
> My b.s this morning before breakfast was 5 , so hopefully it will not go up by much.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend :flower: x

Eggs are perfect for breakfast. Protein slows the absorption of carbohydrates, so adding eggs to your bread will lessen the spike that you would have had if you'd only eaten bread.


----------



## kdea547

cammy said:


> so I have been told that my readings need to be <5 when I wake up before breaky and <6.5 2 hours after breaky, lunch and dinner.
> 
> So I only test 4 times a day, but Im not sure whether I'm supposed to eat my snacks before the 2 hours is up or to eat after and if so how do I know if my snacks are good for me or not if Im not getting a reading on them???

I always try to wait until after I've tested my blood sugar to eat a snack. If you eat a snack during the 2 hour period, then it will most likely make your post meal reading appear too high. You can test after a couple of snack just to make sure that they're not too high, if you want, but by testing 4 times a day, the doctors are seeing how well it's controlled for the majority of the day and at the times that you eat the most calories (main meals). More than likely if you're numbers after your main meals are in target, then your snacks will be too, unless of course you're gorging on cake, ice cream, and other naughty stuff!


----------



## kdea547

midori1999 said:


> Sorry, is anyone about as I have got myself in a bit of a panic. :blush:
> 
> This morning's before breakfast reading was 6.2, but just done my after breakfast reading and it is 10.5mmol. I am a bit panicky as it says in the GD info they gave me that readings over 10 can be dangerous due to ketones in urine and ketoacidosis. I have a mobile number for the diabetes nurse, which they said was 24hr, but have tried it and can't get hold of anyone. I don't know whether to ring the DAU for advice?
> 
> Has anyone been told what to do if readings are this high, or if it's a reason to worry?

10.5 is way too high. When they get this high, you should do some exercise (brisk walking, light weight lifting, etc.) until it comes down to a normal range. And keep trying to get a hold of someone to let them know how high it is.


----------



## BizyBee

I've been naughty this morning and had a glazed cinnamon doughnut. Balanced it with an egg though, so curious to see what happens to my levels.


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've also been naughty! :blush: we were at asda, and it was lunch time, it was packed, so we went to McDonalds..........my blood sugar after 2 hours - 4 :shock: I expected it to be through the roof, but after that I was walking a lot, and drank 2 litres of water to, so might have helped there.

But a smack over the knuckles being bad :blush:


----------



## Spunky

This is my second morning with a low fasting (2 days ago it was a 60 or 3.3) it was 64 or 3.5. Two days ago I figured I could be naughty since it was so low (pancakes and syrup) but it went too high. 

Almost looking forward to seeing the diabetic person on Monday to see what they think of my numbers, since no one has seen me about them yet!

Gonna have a sensible breakfast then after the appt see how much I can really push the line.

BusyBee - looking forward to your result! Please share! Are you a 1 hour tester or 2?


I swear last comment for right now! 2 months from today is my due date :shock: can't believe it's getting closer and closer (which of course it would)


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> afm - just having insulin in the fridge is having some magic effect! I have not gone above 5.5 today!:) I am so chuffed with myself and I have been eating well!
> 
> Cooking a proper balanced meal from scratch three times a day is bloody hard work and boy the washing up piles up, but it is so worth it! I make sure I do not go hungry and my readings dont go crazy. FINGERS CROSSED this is the answer for me and that insulin can stay in the fridge!
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance: I'm faithfully doing my daily injections and getting over feeling bad about it. Fortunately, the tiny dose has made a big difference and I haven't had any overly high readings.Click to expand...

Glad it is going well. I am worried about starting them if my readings aren't high. I am eating all I want to eat at the moment and not going hungry. I was lOoking forward to having a binge after some insulin. I am sure it will come soon enough.


----------



## Emmea12uk

BizyBee said:


> I've been naughty this morning and had a glazed cinnamon doughnut. Balanced it with an egg though, so curious to see what happens to my levels.

Ohhh you naughty naughty person!!! I want one!!!;(


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> I've also been naughty! :blush: we were at asda, and it was lunch time, it was packed, so we went to McDonalds..........my blood sugar after 2 hours - 4 :shock: I expected it to be through the roof, but after that I was walking a lot, and drank 2 litres of water to, so might have helped there.
> 
> But a smack over the knuckles being bad :blush:

Hehe I missed lunch today as I was in hospital for ketones. My hubby forgot to pack my sandwich in my lunch box so I had a bigmac and fries for dinner and my 1 hr post was 6.7! :happydance: I just wish I had enjoyed it, but in actual fact the burger was gross! Lol


----------



## babybx2

cammy said:


> thanks :D
> This thread is prooving to be very helpful as I dont know much about GD and how to go about it all.
> 
> I would test more but at the moment its a bit difficult because I only have enough strips for the tester to last me a couple of days as I am waiting for my diabetes card to come that allows me to get them for 5 dollars (australian) rather then paying 80-90 dollars (australian) for them.

You have to pay for them?????????


----------



## cammy

babybx2 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> thanks :D
> This thread is prooving to be very helpful as I dont know much about GD and how to go about it all.
> 
> I would test more but at the moment its a bit difficult because I only have enough strips for the tester to last me a couple of days as I am waiting for my diabetes card to come that allows me to get them for 5 dollars (australian) rather then paying 80-90 dollars (australian) for them.
> 
> You have to pay for them?????????Click to expand...

yeah thats what I was told anyways, but someone I know who just had a baby and had GD said she didnt have to pay. So I'll guess I'll see.


----------



## cammy

My readings ysturday was 3.9 before breaky, 4.2 after breaky, 4.0 after lunch.

So I thought I might try a small iceblock after dinner for dessert but then I got my reading after dinner and it was 7.5 which is above what they want me to have so I decided it was best not to have any snack/dessert after dinner.
Then OH decided to tell me "we need to buy more honey because I just the ENTIRE jar in tonights dinner." :O
No wonder my reading was way higher then all my other readings these last few days. I drank alot of water and went for a quick walk and within 15 minutes it went down to 6.5 which is better then 7.5 :S


----------



## Spunky

babybx2 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> thanks :D
> This thread is prooving to be very helpful as I dont know much about GD and how to go about it all.
> 
> I would test more but at the moment its a bit difficult because I only have enough strips for the tester to last me a couple of days as I am waiting for my diabetes card to come that allows me to get them for 5 dollars (australian) rather then paying 80-90 dollars (australian) for them.
> 
> You have to pay for them?????????Click to expand...

I had to have my doctor's office negotiate with insurance to lower my cost to $90 american for a 3 month supply (all that's left of my pregnancy). Definitely have to pay for strips and lancets


----------



## ladyredlainey

Emmea12uk said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> I've also been naughty! :blush: we were at asda, and it was lunch time, it was packed, so we went to McDonalds..........my blood sugar after 2 hours - 4 :shock: I expected it to be through the roof, but after that I was walking a lot, and drank 2 litres of water to, so might have helped there.
> 
> But a smack over the knuckles being bad :blush:
> 
> Hehe I missed lunch today as I was in hospital for ketones. My hubby forgot to pack my sandwich in my lunch box so I had a bigmac and fries for dinner and my 1 hr post was 6.7! :happydance: I just wish I had enjoyed it, but in actual fact the burger was gross! LolClick to expand...

lol! well done on the blood sugar reading though eh :D , sorry to hear you never enjoyed it. I am craving gherkins at the moment, so having a few of them as snacks, but rinsing it first lol.
I am behind this morning, I never managed to have breakfast before doing the school & nursery run, and just did my blood sugar and it was 5.4 I really wish I could get a lower reading in the morning, the only reading that tops it, is 2 hours after tea time (evening meal).

Hope you all have a lovely day.........I'm off to eventually get breakfast lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

There has to be something you can snack on before the school run?


----------



## ladyredlainey

If I planned it better today, I could have done, but I was way behind lol!


----------



## BizyBee

Well, 2 hours after that naughty doughnut, my level was 95 yesterday! I have noticed I really can eat some "bad" things if I balance with protein. I also drank a bunch of water, which really helps. 

Lady, are you eating close to bedtime? What do you usually have at night? I'm sorryt hat your fasting levels are high. xx

Did someone say Big Mac? Mmmm....


----------



## ladyredlainey

it was close to bedtime right enough, 2 hours after my tea was at 11:30pm last night :blush: so rather late.
I'll need to behave better

I had scampi the other night there, and my blood sugar was up (although it had breadcrumbs to) although I did have curry to lol!! which may have been naughty :blush:
Is it just meat/fish itself your all eating? or does it have a coating to?

I loved my tea one night of burger and gherkins in a bun, god I could do with one now yummy!! :lol: x


----------



## lindsayscoob

ladyredlainey said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> I've also been naughty! :blush: we were at asda, and it was lunch time, it was packed, so we went to McDonalds..........my blood sugar after 2 hours - 4 :shock: I expected it to be through the roof, but after that I was walking a lot, and drank 2 litres of water to, so might have helped there.
> 
> But a smack over the knuckles being bad :blush:
> 
> Hehe I missed lunch today as I was in hospital for ketones. My hubby forgot to pack my sandwich in my lunch box so I had a bigmac and fries for dinner and my 1 hr post was 6.7! :happydance: I just wish I had enjoyed it, but in actual fact the burger was gross! LolClick to expand...
> 
> lol! well done on the blood sugar reading though eh :D , sorry to hear you never enjoyed it. I am craving gherkins at the moment, so having a few of them as snacks, but rinsing it first lol.
> I am behind this morning, I never managed to have breakfast before doing the school & nursery run, and just did my blood sugar and it was 5.4 I really wish I could get a lower reading in the morning, the only reading that tops it, is 2 hours after tea time (evening meal).
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day.........I'm off to eventually get breakfast lolClick to expand...

My Am reading before breakfast is anything from 4.2 to 5.3 and they've never said anything about the 5.3's. As long as mine stays under 6 then they're not bothered. Is yours getting close to your target then???


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've never really been told a target for the morning, but when I did my GTT they didn't like the fact my fasted blood sugar was 5.8, I think they prefer it to be more like 5.5 and below, but I suppose I never went passed. I'm waiting on the Diabetes nurse phoning, then I'll know how it is.
The nurse told me that the blood sugars should be 4 - 7.
Today so far my blood sugars have been 5.4 - 2hr later 5.1 - 5.1 - 2hrs later 5.4 , just doesn't want to be below 5 today lol.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Above is rubbish lol! (well partly)
Just phoned the diabetes nurse, and she is happy with my results :D :dance: although she still wants me to keep an eye on my 2 hours after tea time, as it seems to be up more often than any others.
She also told me my before breakfast ones are OK, and the top sugar they are happy with is 5.8, any higher, then she would be more concerned. Phew! :D


She also told me I could cut out the one before the tea time, as it always seems to be good :D


----------



## lindsayscoob

ladyredlainey said:


> Above is rubbish lol! (well partly)
> Just phoned the diabetes nurse, and she is happy with my results :D :dance: although she still wants me to keep an eye on my 2 hours after tea time, as it seems to be up more often than any others.
> She also told me my before breakfast ones are OK, and the top sugar they are happy with is 5.8, any higher, then she would be more concerned. Phew! :D
> 
> 
> She also told me I could cut out the one before the tea time, as it always seems to be good :D

Glad that they're happy with you. It just goes to prove how everywhere and everyone is told different. As long as my morning fasting ones are under 6.0 then they don't mind. I don't test any other time before a meal, and mine is an hour after tea, below 7.8!!! Mine are nowhere near that after an hour so I'm not worried. I don't get how its so different across the same country!!!


----------



## ladyredlainey

It is very different, not sure why, but if it works for us, then no probs eh lol. I have tested (for curiosity) an hour after meals, and it seems to still be in the acceptable levels, but I still mark in my two hour results.........but prob should stop that lol! as it is wasting some strips :blush:


----------



## Spunky

Anyone else depressed over not being able to indulge in cravings?

I know I'm doing what's best for baby James, but I feel like I'm missing out a bit on eating what I want since I'm pregnant. An ICEE sounded so wonderful the other day, but sugar and ice probably not the best idea for blood sugar. A loaf of bread (yes, like half a loaf of bread with butter) would be so welcome right now, but too many carbs...



Also, I don't think I've been eating differently, but I've gained like 2-3 lbs in like a week. Not sure why. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## lindsayscoob

Spunky said:


> Anyone else depressed over not being able to indulge in cravings?
> 
> I know I'm doing what's best for baby James, but I feel like I'm missing out a bit on eating what I want since I'm pregnant. An ICEE sounded so wonderful the other day, but sugar and ice probably not the best idea for blood sugar. A loaf of bread (yes, like half a loaf of bread with butter) would be so welcome right now, but too many carbs...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think I've been eating differently, but I've gained like 2-3 lbs in like a week. Not sure why. Anyone else have this happen?

Not sure about the weight gain, maybe bubs has sprouted a bit, or some extra fluid??? Yes I desperately want a bucket of orange juice and lemonade!!!!


----------



## Spunky

I've been craving lemonade too! Have you tried the Crystal Light version? (no sugar, no carbs and just 10 calories!) It's actually pretty good (nothing is like the real stuff though)


----------



## kdea547

Spunky said:


> Anyone else depressed over not being able to indulge in cravings?
> 
> I know I'm doing what's best for baby James, but I feel like I'm missing out a bit on eating what I want since I'm pregnant. An ICEE sounded so wonderful the other day, but sugar and ice probably not the best idea for blood sugar. A loaf of bread (yes, like half a loaf of bread with butter) would be so welcome right now, but too many carbs...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think I've been eating differently, but I've gained like 2-3 lbs in like a week. Not sure why. Anyone else have this happen?

Umm...I indulge ocassionally, just in small amounts - only one piece of chocolate or a small handful of jelly beans! It's not enough to affect my readings. I also do naughty things ocassionally (fast food, take out) but usually still get great readings. I just try to watch how my blood sugar reacts and adjust from there, still eating the right things the majority of the time.

My weight is all over the place these days! I'll gain 3lb in one week and then lose 2 the next...I think I subconsiously adjust how much I'm eating when I see the scale jump that much because it scares me! Hence the weight loss the next week.


----------



## ladyredlainey

I've been drinking the sugar free drinks, but I used to do it anyways lol, just due to being so low in cal.

Prob is due to baby gaining weight, or more fluid. My weight has stayed the same for the last couple weeks, but still gained a stone overall :blush:


----------



## lindsayscoob

Spunky said:


> I've been craving lemonade too! Have you tried the Crystal Light version? (no sugar, no carbs and just 10 calories!) It's actually pretty good (nothing is like the real stuff though)

Its not the lemonade thats the problem, as I don't actually like it on its own, its the orange juice :cry:

I could actually sit and eat some really chunky fresh cut white bread now, with lots and lots of butter!!!! :haha:


----------



## Spunky

Thanks ladies! Last week I was a total weight gain of 9-10lbs, and this morning my total was 12lbs. Maybe I am just retaining more fluid, though I doubt James' 6 oz this week (or whatever they gain per week now) could account for that. :)

kdea547 - I do indulge some, just not as much as everyone else brags that they get to (like my coworkers who gained 40 lbs and ate 2 candy bars, or a couple of sundaes daily). Maybe I'll start working out to be able to eat a little more of what I want.

Lindsayscoob - Ah, I gotcha now. I miss apple juice. Have had tiny amounts, but it does greatly increase my sugars. I'm glad I'm not the only one that enjoys mass amounts of bread. Not sure if I'm more upset about the lack of sweets or the lack of carbs.


----------



## midori1999

ladyredlainey said:


> Above is rubbish lol! (well partly)
> Just phoned the diabetes nurse, and she is happy with my results :D :dance: although she still wants me to keep an eye on my 2 hours after tea time, as it seems to be up more often than any others.
> She also told me my before breakfast ones are OK, and the top sugar they are happy with is 5.8, any higher, then she would be more concerned. Phew! :D
> 
> 
> She also told me I could cut out the one before the tea time, as it always seems to be good :D

Glad they are happy with your readings. I can't get my breakfast one below 6.2 at the moment and it's meant to be below 5.9. I have tried a snack before bed and a walk before bed too, walking before my morning reading or not walking, but it makes no difference to my morning readings. 



Spunky said:


> Anyone else depressed over not being able to indulge in cravings?
> 
> I know I'm doing what's best for baby James, but I feel like I'm missing out a bit on eating what I want since I'm pregnant. An ICEE sounded so wonderful the other day, but sugar and ice probably not the best idea for blood sugar. A loaf of bread (yes, like half a loaf of bread with butter) would be so welcome right now, but too many carbs...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think I've been eating differently, but I've gained like 2-3 lbs in like a week. Not sure why. Anyone else have this happen?

A bit, but I am so terrified of other complications like placental abruption or pre eclampsia, which I was already really high risk for due to my blood disorder, that I just wouldn't dare. 2 slices of wholemeal seeded bread sends me well over, so I've cut out bread completely now. 

I had a wholemeal pitta with halloumi cheese and some home made salsa (just chopped tomato, onion, salt and pepper) for lunch today, followed by a sugar free jelly. I forgot to do my reading, so did it at 1hr 45 mins instead of 1 hr and it was still 8.7! Shouldn't it go down more if I took the reading later? Pitta has been fine before now, thought it's be fine with the cheese, but maybe not. I am not sure the sugar free jelly would have made a difference? Only 1g of carb per 100g. 

I suspect they are going to put me on insulin, which I don't mind in itself, just the implications it has for the birth. I really don't want to be stuck on a bed with a drip in the entire labour. :nope:

Has anyone else been told anything about colostrum harvesting from around 36 weeks? I have heard of it, but the diabetic nurse seemed to think I was bonkers when I mentioned it. I really want to avoid formula top ups after birth if possible though.


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> A bit, but I am so terrified of other complications like placental abruption or pre eclampsia, which I was already really high risk for due to my blood disorder, that I just wouldn't dare. 2 slices of wholemeal seeded bread sends me well over, so I've cut out bread completely now.
> 
> I had a wholemeal pitta with halloumi cheese and some home made salsa (just chopped tomato, onion, salt and pepper) for lunch today, followed by a sugar free jelly. I forgot to do my reading, so did it at 1hr 45 mins instead of 1 hr and it was still 8.7! Shouldn't it go down more if I took the reading later? Pitta has been fine before now, thought it's be fine with the cheese, but maybe not. I am not sure the sugar free jelly would have made a difference? Only 1g of carb per 100g.
> 
> I suspect they are going to put me on insulin, which I don't mind in itself, just the implications it has for the birth. I really don't want to be stuck on a bed with a drip in the entire labour. :nope:
> 
> Has anyone else been told anything about colostrum harvesting from around 36 weeks? I have heard of it, but the diabetic nurse seemed to think I was bonkers when I mentioned it. I really want to avoid formula top ups after birth if possible though.

Sorry about even healthy bread sending you over and your high numbers! I too don't want my labor to be decided for me. 

Haven't heard of colostrum harvesting to be honest.


----------



## MilosMommy7

back from my NST and BPP. both went good. the best ones so far. haha. she was sleeping at the beginning of the NST but started to wake up at the end. and since she aws awake at the end it was just in time for my BPP. so she was going crazy moving around which made the BPP only 10 minutes long 
i had one big contraction during my NST, only lasted about 15-20 seconds. but i spiked up really high and it hurt. i noticed she moved during every other tiny contraction. nurse said she thinks i'll go into labor in the next 3-4 weeks but i wont get my hopes up!


----------



## xshell79

Hi I'm being put on a course for breastfeeding at 35wks threw my diabetic nurse so then I can begin to harvest my breastmilk and freeze it ready for the birth to help babys blood sugar level.


----------



## Spunky

Glad things went well MilosMommy!

xshell79 - I don't get why you would need to harvest ahead of time? Will we not naturally make enough for baby?


----------



## midori1999

xshell79 said:


> Hi I'm being put on a course for breastfeeding at 35wks threw my diabetic nurse so then I can begin to harvest my breastmilk and freeze it ready for the birth to help babys blood sugar level.

Thanks. Did they give you any info about it? 



Spunky said:


> Glad things went well MilosMommy!
> 
> xshell79 - I don't get why you would need to harvest ahead of time? Will we not naturally make enough for baby?

I think we make enough for a healthy baby, but not for a baby having a hypo. Milk itself takes several days to come in and colostrum is tiny amounts before that, like 5-10ml maximum.

My diabetic nurse told me that if baby is hypo after birth (around a 50% chance) then they will top up with formula, which I really, really don't want. Donor breast milk is an option, but only if it's available. She hadn't heard of colostrum harvesting though, although I didn't ask the Diabetic Midwife or the endocrinologist, who I will ask on Weds. It's annoying as I don't see a diabetic specialist obstetrician as I am already being seen in a joint haemotology and obs clinic.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya

I am fair pleased lol, today my lowest reading was 4.7 and it was after my tea time blood sugar (2 hours after tea).
I had potatoes meat veg and gravy :D 

That is my lowest blood sugar after having my evening meal :D :dance:


----------



## xshell79

It's seems to be what they offer ladies with gd to help the babys blood sugar levels and I should be having baby at 38wks and not sure if I'm being induced or c section yet. When I find out more I'll let u know, I'm curious and it won't harm to find out more when I go on the course least I'll know what options I have...


----------



## Spunky

Well, I am just ready to be done with this pregnancy. SO over it. Saw the diabetic doctor today (4 weeks after being told I have GD). She tells me my numbers should be below 89 for fasting (4.9) and below 120 (6.7) 1 hour after meals. She looked at my charts and said I'd been doing good. Said I didn't need to be medicated yet, but will see me in 3 weeks to make sure my numbers are still good. But wants to check my AC1 (average level for the last 3 months). Says babies can have bigger heads because of the excess insulin going through the placenta to the baby, and I said last ultrasound baby's head was 2 weeks ahead, and she made some kind of comment about we'll see about my A1C (can't remember which one it was) and hopefully I haven't done too much damage already with my blood sugars. Seriously? Like I'm not trying to be healthy. Made some comment about how people lie about their charts which is why she likes to check the 3 month levels. Made me feel like the bad guy. Also said have a 50-50 chance of staying diabetic after baby is born expecially since I have a family history and I failed the test by so much. She commented on how I spent too much on my meter, even though the doctor's office is the one that argued with insurance to get costs down to what I paid. I should have done this or done that instead and paid less. Well thanks, but everything's done already. Baby James had other problems on his 20 week scan and we've had several other ultrasounds, not sure what's wrong with him, but we know what's wrong with me, GD. This was supposed to be a magical experience. I just want my baby and want him healthy. I'm probably being overdramatic and hormonal, but just didn't need to feel like the bad guy today, you know?


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: spunky. 

Milos, good news!


----------



## MilosMommy7

spunky - that's weird. i was told 65-90 for fasting. and nothing over 120 2 hrs after i start eating a meal.


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy7 said:


> spunky - that's weird. i was told 65-90 for fasting. and nothing over 120 2 hrs after i start eating a meal.

I think it's weird too. 120 for 1 hour seems really low, but I've been pretty good about being under tha anyway. She told me under 120 for 2 hours is for type 2 diabetes, not gestational.


----------



## BizyBee

It's crazy how we all get different info. My diabetic counselor wants under 90 for fasting and 120 after 2 hours, but my ob/gyn would be happy if it's under 140 after 2 hours. Shouldn't there be a more standard recommendation?


----------



## MilosMommy7

bizy - i'm on another site talknig to some other mom's due in may. one with type 1 diabetes and another with GD. the one with type 1 said that anything under 145 is actually good (2 hr testing). but they would like them lower just so it doesnt cause too much risk of the baby being over weight at birth. :shrug: they need one guideline that every doctor has to use. make it a lot easier.


----------



## lindsayscoob

MilosMommy7 said:


> bizy - i'm on another site talknig to some other mom's due in may. one with type 1 diabetes and another with GD. the one with type 1 said that anything under 145 is actually good (2 hr testing). but they would like them lower just so it doesnt cause too much risk of the baby being over weight at birth. :shrug: they need one guideline that every doctor has to use. make it a lot easier.

Finding exactly the same across the UK, even down to how many times a day we're told to test as well as actual results. But apparently its the same with normal diabetes, my mum has type 2 and has found different experts say different things. ](*,)


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya

Are any ladies here, able to have jam?
I had jam on toast for breakfast, it completely slipped my mind :dohh: and my blood sugar was 8.1! :dohh: my kids were having jam on toast for breakfast, so I had 2 slices to :blush:

I tested 30 mins later, and it was 5.4 phew! x


----------



## bethsbooboo

Hi,
This is my first baby, I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 3 weeks ago (33 weeks), I went to my GP as i'd been feeling incredibly thirsty, I was sent for a GTT and admitted to hospital the day after as my sugars were so high and I had 4 plus's of ketones in my urine. Spent a week in hospital, 3 days on a sliding scale drip, having my blood checked hourly, had a growth scan and baby's weight was predicted to be 6lb 5oz (33 + 2) when I was discharged I was given insulin to take 4 times a day which has been increased weekly as my sugars just don't seem to be getting under control. Had my next growth scan on Thursday when I was 35 + 2 and baby's weight now predicted at 8lb 11oz. I'm being induced next week when i'm 37 weeks and I just don't see how i'm going to naturally birth such a big baby! I've been told baby will be taken to special care as its sugar levels will be low, I am so upset about this as I just think if I'd been sent for a GTT earlier maybe my sugars could have been better controlled. My BMI was borderline and I have no history of diabetes in my immediate family, however when I saw my midwife at 29 weeks she said I had sugar in my urine but as i'd had breakfast she wasn't concerned and said she would check again at my next appt which was 4 weeks later. I've felt so down since I was diagnosed, I'm worrying about everything from being induced to having a c section, how the baby will be effected, how long it will be in special care, if I will be able to breastfeed as i'd planned and i'm still trying to imagine injecting myself, checking my blood, controlling my diet and all the worries that come with being diabetic for the rest of my life. Was good to get all that out!


----------



## midori1999

You can get sugar free/diabetic jam. Maybe you could tolerate that? 

I'm not daring to try anything obviously sweet as I just can't keep my readings down. Before breakfast this morning was 5.8, the first time ever I have been under what I should, but then thought I'd try a tiny bowl of porridge with a boiled egg as oats are meant to be a good, slow release carb and my after breakfast reading was 9.2! :cry:

I just don't seem to be able to tolerate much carbs at all, hopefully the dietician will be able to advise tomorrow and will notice a schoolboy error in what I am doing, but I have been so, so strict with myself I'm not sure I can alter any more. 

Luckily I got diagnosed as the midwife at my booking forgot to refer me for the test, despite two risk factors. (BMI of 31 and previous baby over 4.5KG) I had to ask my consultant if I needed the GTT and then she referred me.


----------



## ladyredlainey

I love jam, so I'll try a sugar free one thanks.

My morning blood sugars seem to be higher to, today it was 5.4, but when I was doing my gtt my fasting sugar was 5.8. I hope you get on well at the dietitian, I am seeing the dietitian today.

Well done asking though, in regards to getting a GTT, I can never remember if it is over a bmi of 30 or 35 here, that you get a GTT done, but my bmi is over both anyways :blush: and also, I had two 9lb babies and one 10lb 9oz baby, so if my little one is estimated to be about the same, then I'll be happy, but if bigger then I know it might not be good for baby, got my scan on Thursday.

I think with the sounds of it here, you get tested again once baby is about 6 weeks old, and hopefully by then, no more gestational diabetes, but it is a chance of getting it in later life, but if you control your diet better, then it could be possible to avoid getting diabetes. The thing I feel a bit sad about, but truly would prefer to be done, for the benefit of my baby, is the blood sugar tests for baby to, to make sure she is OK.


----------



## midori1999

bethsbooboo said:


> Hi,
> This is my first baby, I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 3 weeks ago (33 weeks), I went to my GP as i'd been feeling incredibly thirsty, I was sent for a GTT and admitted to hospital the day after as my sugars were so high and I had 4 plus's of ketones in my urine. Spent a week in hospital, 3 days on a sliding scale drip, having my blood checked hourly, had a growth scan and baby's weight was predicted to be 6lb 5oz (33 + 2) when I was discharged I was given insulin to take 4 times a day which has been increased weekly as my sugars just don't seem to be getting under control. Had my next growth scan on Thursday when I was 35 + 2 and baby's weight now predicted at 8lb 11oz. I'm being induced next week when i'm 37 weeks and I just don't see how i'm going to naturally birth such a big baby! I've been told baby will be taken to special care as its sugar levels will be low, I am so upset about this as I just think if I'd been sent for a GTT earlier maybe my sugars could have been better controlled. My BMI was borderline and I have no history of diabetes in my immediate family, however when I saw my midwife at 29 weeks she said I had sugar in my urine but as i'd had breakfast she wasn't concerned and said she would check again at my next appt which was 4 weeks later. I've felt so down since I was diagnosed, I'm worrying about everything from being induced to having a c section, how the baby will be effected, how long it will be in special care, if I will be able to breastfeed as i'd planned and i'm still trying to imagine injecting myself, checking my blood, controlling my diet and all the worries that come with being diabetic for the rest of my life. Was good to get all that out!

I'm so sorry to hear this and that you're so upset about it. Hardly suprising though! 

I can't offer any advice, I am afraid, except my second son was 10lb when he was born at 38 weeks and I gave birth to him naturally with absolutely no problems, I didn't tear and had no stitches. 

Not sure if you've seen it, but there's a thread below this one about type 1 diabetes and pregnancy with some ladies who have had type 1 for years, so they may be able to offer you some good advice?


----------



## BizyBee

So sorry Beth. :hugs:

I can have jam but I buy an all natural one with no additional sugar. It has about 6g of carbs per tablespoon. 

Midori, sorry you can't keep your levels down.


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> ladyredlainey said:
> 
> 
> Above is rubbish lol! (well partly)
> Just phoned the diabetes nurse, and she is happy with my results :D :dance: although she still wants me to keep an eye on my 2 hours after tea time, as it seems to be up more often than any others.
> She also told me my before breakfast ones are OK, and the top sugar they are happy with is 5.8, any higher, then she would be more concerned. Phew! :D
> 
> 
> She also told me I could cut out the one before the tea time, as it always seems to be good :D
> 
> Glad they are happy with your readings. I can't get my breakfast one below 6.2 at the moment and it's meant to be below 5.9. I have tried a snack before bed and a walk before bed too, walking before my morning reading or not walking, but it makes no difference to my morning readings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else depressed over not being able to indulge in cravings?
> 
> I know I'm doing what's best for baby James, but I feel like I'm missing out a bit on eating what I want since I'm pregnant. An ICEE sounded so wonderful the other day, but sugar and ice probably not the best idea for blood sugar. A loaf of bread (yes, like half a loaf of bread with butter) would be so welcome right now, but too many carbs...
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think I've been eating differently, but I've gained like 2-3 lbs in like a week. Not sure why. Anyone else have this happen?Click to expand...
> 
> A bit, but I am so terrified of other complications like placental abruption or pre eclampsia, which I was already really high risk for due to my blood disorder, that I just wouldn't dare. 2 slices of wholemeal seeded bread sends me well over, so I've cut out bread completely now.
> 
> I had a wholemeal pitta with halloumi cheese and some home made salsa (just chopped tomato, onion, salt and pepper) for lunch today, followed by a sugar free jelly. I forgot to do my reading, so did it at 1hr 45 mins instead of 1 hr and it was still 8.7! Shouldn't it go down more if I took the reading later? Pitta has been fine before now, thought it's be fine with the cheese, but maybe not. I am not sure the sugar free jelly would have made a difference? Only 1g of carb per 100g.
> 
> I suspect they are going to put me on insulin, which I don't mind in itself, just the implications it has for the birth. I really don't want to be stuck on a bed with a drip in the entire labour. :nope:
> 
> Has anyone else been told anything about colostrum harvesting from around 36 weeks? I have heard of it, but the diabetic nurse seemed to think I was bonkers when I mentioned it. I really want to avoid formula top ups after birth if possible though.Click to expand...

I suspect you will have insulin/pills due to your fasting readings alone. And if you have to cut out bread entirely then you probably aren't getting enough energy. I sympathize with your fears for birth but we have to do what we have to do:( induction doesn't always mean drip anyway.


----------



## Emmea12uk

xshell79 said:


> Hi I'm being put on a course for breastfeeding at 35wks threw my diabetic nurse so then I can begin to harvest my breastmilk and freeze it ready for the birth to help babys blood sugar level.

That is great! Can you tell us all about it? I had such trouble last time. Can you really stimulate colostrum production early?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Well, I am just ready to be done with this pregnancy. SO over it. Saw the diabetic doctor today (4 weeks after being told I have GD). She tells me my numbers should be below 89 for fasting (4.9) and below 120 (6.7) 1 hour after meals. She looked at my charts and said I'd been doing good. Said I didn't need to be medicated yet, but will see me in 3 weeks to make sure my numbers are still good. But wants to check my AC1 (average level for the last 3 months). Says babies can have bigger heads because of the excess insulin going through the placenta to the baby, and I said last ultrasound baby's head was 2 weeks ahead, and she made some kind of comment about we'll see about my A1C (can't remember which one it was) and hopefully I haven't done too much damage already with my blood sugars. Seriously? Like I'm not trying to be healthy. Made some comment about how people lie about their charts which is why she likes to check the 3 month levels. Made me feel like the bad guy. Also said have a 50-50 chance of staying diabetic after baby is born expecially since I have a family history and I failed the test by so much. She commented on how I spent too much on my meter, even though the doctor's office is the one that argued with insurance to get costs down to what I paid. I should have done this or done that instead and paid less. Well thanks, but everything's done already. Baby James had other problems on his 20 week scan and we've had several other ultrasounds, not sure what's wrong with him, but we know what's wrong with me, GD. This was supposed to be a magical experience. I just want my baby and want him healthy. I'm probably being overdramatic and hormonal, but just didn't need to feel like the bad guy today, you know?

Awww spunky, calm down. Deep breath. First if all ignore the woman - she has the bedside manner of a car crash. Let get do her test and she will be annoyed she misjudged you. 

I had a hard time with my son, he had birth defects and I had gd and hypertension and I felt just the same as you - like everything was going wrong and mws etc were not being helpful. It does get better and it will all be over soon. What do they think is wrong with baby? They are not sure about my girl either.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Emma, I was wondering how you were earlier sa you said you'd been in hospital because of Ketones. I had Ketones last Fri and all the diabetic nurse said was not to worry unless there is high blood sugar to go with it, and with my readings thats not an issue at all. However everyone I've spoken to has said oh dear thats not good. So now I don't know what tot think. How are you now anyway??


----------



## kdea547

Spunky said:


> Well, I am just ready to be done with this pregnancy. SO over it. Saw the diabetic doctor today (4 weeks after being told I have GD). She tells me my numbers should be below 89 for fasting (4.9) and below 120 (6.7) 1 hour after meals. She looked at my charts and said I'd been doing good. Said I didn't need to be medicated yet, but will see me in 3 weeks to make sure my numbers are still good. But wants to check my AC1 (average level for the last 3 months). Says babies can have bigger heads because of the excess insulin going through the placenta to the baby, and I said last ultrasound baby's head was 2 weeks ahead, and she made some kind of comment about we'll see about my A1C (can't remember which one it was) and hopefully I haven't done too much damage already with my blood sugars. Seriously? Like I'm not trying to be healthy. Made some comment about how people lie about their charts which is why she likes to check the 3 month levels. Made me feel like the bad guy. Also said have a 50-50 chance of staying diabetic after baby is born expecially since I have a family history and I failed the test by so much. She commented on how I spent too much on my meter, even though the doctor's office is the one that argued with insurance to get costs down to what I paid. I should have done this or done that instead and paid less. Well thanks, but everything's done already. Baby James had other problems on his 20 week scan and we've had several other ultrasounds, not sure what's wrong with him, but we know what's wrong with me, GD. This was supposed to be a magical experience. I just want my baby and want him healthy. I'm probably being overdramatic and hormonal, but just didn't need to feel like the bad guy today, you know?

Okay, she sounds awful. Doctors should be supportive and helpful, not condescending, especially during a high risk pregnancy. Under 120 after 1 hour is an unrealistic number for someone with GD or any form of diabetes or pre-diabetes. 120 is a good number for someone with minimal insulin resistance and a perfect pancreas, but that same person could have numbers of up to 160 an hour after eating if they splurged a lot and still be considered normal. 140 1 hour after eating and 120 2 hours after eating are normal targets and if you hit those no matter what you eat, then you would never be considered diabetic, so hitting those targets with GD means that you're doing what you should! Is there any other doctor you can see? I started with one doctor and truly hated him, so I switched to another in the same office and he was a lot easier for me to work with and doesn't really scold me if I have some high numbers. When I started insulin, he just told me that the numbers I have are not dangerously high and are not going to cause overgrowth, but he would prefer to start insulin proactively because I have a long ways to go!


----------



## kdea547

midori1999 said:


> You can get sugar free/diabetic jam. Maybe you could tolerate that?
> 
> I'm not daring to try anything obviously sweet as I just can't keep my readings down. Before breakfast this morning was 5.8, the first time ever I have been under what I should, but then thought I'd try a tiny bowl of porridge with a boiled egg as oats are meant to be a good, slow release carb and my after breakfast reading was 9.2! :cry:
> 
> I just don't seem to be able to tolerate much carbs at all, hopefully the dietician will be able to advise tomorrow and will notice a schoolboy error in what I am doing, but I have been so, so strict with myself I'm not sure I can alter any more.
> 
> Luckily I got diagnosed as the midwife at my booking forgot to refer me for the test, despite two risk factors. (BMI of 31 and previous baby over 4.5KG) I had to ask my consultant if I needed the GTT and then she referred me.

Sounds like you might need some medication to helps those readings. You could cut down on carbs, but if you're not eating that much to begin with, you probably shouldn't since depriving yourself of carbs will force your body to burn fat/muscle for fuel, producing ketones.


----------



## Spunky

bethsbooboo - :hugs: so sorry that they let you fall through the cracks on GTT! I would be very angry and upset. Most people in my family end up with c-sections for one reason or another and they say it isn't bad. I wan to try vaginal, but one of my girlfriends that's had both c0section and vaginal told me to eat whatever I want (who cares how big baby is in her opinion) and then just get the c-section, so she didn't think it was that bad. But I can understand feeling like now you only have their options.

ladyred - I can have regular jelly I just do the thinnest amount ever. Breakfast is a small glass of milk, 2 slices of toast and thin jelly. BUT now that I'm almost done with this jar I'm going to buy the lowest sugar one I can find. I wouldn't want to give up my jelly either!


----------



## xshell79

Emmea12uk - soon as I have more info il let u know as I'm very curious too !

Well I saw a diabetes consultant this morning and I'm now on metformin once a day for a few days then going to 2 times a day so hoping this helps as I keep having a few high readings plus I've been on metformin before when I tried to get preg due to my pcos! Also I've dmfound out i've lost 8lb in weight the last 2 wks which I was shocked but I had told them I have been soo hungry but can have a afternoon snack to help! So I'm 10lbs lighter than before I found out I was preg!!!


----------



## Spunky

Thank you ladies for so many replies! Sorry to vent it all here, but I didn't know what else to do. My husband is so mad, he told me I should have just walked out of appt and that I should never go back. But I don't think avoiding the doctor is a good solution.

Well, like you ladies have said, I'm going to just make sure my numbers are under 140 after an hour. They've almost all been under 120, but I don't want too much pressure! I just wont worry as much about the ones that are slightly over it. I told my husband the numbers you all have said (140 after 1 hour or 120 after 2 hours) and we're both confused how doctors have such different cutoffs - but whatever I guess.

kdea547 - There is another doctor, apparently there's a male and a female that do the same thing, I will not be going back to the woman, maybe the man will be more reasonable or sympathetic. Thanks for the advice!

Emmea - James had 2 calficications in his abdomen at the 20 week scan. At the 26 week scan they were slightly bigger and there were 3 now. We went to a specialist at 27 weeks and they saw them too. At the specialist scan they asked if I had GD (because he's already measuring bigger) and were able to rule out some conditions based on the fact that his brain and heart look good. They're not sure what the calcifications mean, we're going back at 33 weeks (April 11th) to see if they've "resolved" or not. If they still see them then he's going to need a CT scan once he's born (though I'm not sure how soon after he's born). They haven't really told us what care if any he'll need or what it might be. Just the whole wait and see if they're still there in 6 weeks (which we already did once 20-26 weeks).
I'm sorry about your son, and the fact that they are unsure about daughter. :hugs: How are you not a nervous wreck?
There's just so much guesswork and waiting. Someone posted how they are bored with their pregnancy and I just sat there thinking I WISH I were bored!


----------



## Spunky

Wow on the weight loss xshell79! I hope the metformin helps keep your numbers under control. :)


----------



## midori1999

Thanks kdea547. I'll see what they say tomorrow. 

Spunky, things like that really annoy me. If having a big baby was the only associated problem, we'd all be laughing. Some people just don't get it. :nope:

Shell, hopefully the metaformin will help. I'm wondering if I've lost weight too, but I doubt it'd be 8 lbs if I had. Well done. (although feels odd saying that to a pregnant woman!)


----------



## Emmea12uk

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya
> 
> Are any ladies here, able to have jam?
> I had jam on toast for breakfast, it completely slipped my mind :dohh: and my blood sugar was 8.1! :dohh: my kids were having jam on toast for breakfast, so I had 2 slices to :blush:
> 
> I tested 30 mins later, and it was 5.4 phew! x

Hehe, I did the same thing with marmalade!


----------



## Emmea12uk

bethsbooboo said:


> Hi,
> This is my first baby, I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes 3 weeks ago (33 weeks), I went to my GP as i'd been feeling incredibly thirsty, I was sent for a GTT and admitted to hospital the day after as my sugars were so high and I had 4 plus's of ketones in my urine. Spent a week in hospital, 3 days on a sliding scale drip, having my blood checked hourly, had a growth scan and baby's weight was predicted to be 6lb 5oz (33 + 2) when I was discharged I was given insulin to take 4 times a day which has been increased weekly as my sugars just don't seem to be getting under control. Had my next growth scan on Thursday when I was 35 + 2 and baby's weight now predicted at 8lb 11oz. I'm being induced next week when i'm 37 weeks and I just don't see how i'm going to naturally birth such a big baby! I've been told baby will be taken to special care as its sugar levels will be low, I am so upset about this as I just think if I'd been sent for a GTT earlier maybe my sugars could have been better controlled. My BMI was borderline and I have no history of diabetes in my immediate family, however when I saw my midwife at 29 weeks she said I had sugar in my urine but as i'd had breakfast she wasn't concerned and said she would check again at my next appt which was 4 weeks later. I've felt so down since I was diagnosed, I'm worrying about everything from being induced to having a c section, how the baby will be effected, how long it will be in special care, if I will be able to breastfeed as i'd planned and i'm still trying to imagine injecting myself, checking my blood, controlling my diet and all the worries that come with being diabetic for the rest of my life. Was good to get all that out!

How do they know you are suddenly type 1?

I am so sorry you are upset. It must be a massive shock. I know we only have to do this temporarily but it isn't so bad once you are used to it. 

I had a child in nicu and I was able to breastfeed. I think you should speak to as many people in the hospital as possible about your baby going I to nicu. I didnt think that was necessary unless your sugar in labour went heywire. A hypo in baby is caused by suddenly being cut off from the mother's sugary blood. If you levels are good then baby should be good too. The single most effective thing to control a hypo is to breastfeed straightaway. You can pump prior to birth to stimulate the colostrum production in order to have a supply there. 

Anyway - :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

lindsayscoob said:


> Emma, I was wondering how you were earlier sa you said you'd been in hospital because of Ketones. I had Ketones last Fri and all the diabetic nurse said was not to worry unless there is high blood sugar to go with it, and with my readings thats not an issue at all. However everyone I've spoken to has said oh dear thats not good. So now I don't know what tot think. How are you now anyway??

They practically said the same thing to me. They said it was probably my new healthy diet making me burn fat - even though I insisted my diet was as healthy as before diagnosis. But the ketones seem to have gone now and I am on day 6 of no high readings! In fact that stupid horrid gd mw has told mr to stop testing as much and forget insulin. 

I still think it is so strange how close I came to it - my reading were so much higher, even my fasting ones. So strange! I hope it stats this way. But my gp today said that maybe it was a horemones fluctuation bought about by growth spurt and it could come back any time. Doh


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Thank you ladies for so many replies! Sorry to vent it all here, but I didn't know what else to do. My husband is so mad, he told me I should have just walked out of appt and that I should never go back. But I don't think avoiding the doctor is a good solution.
> 
> Well, like you ladies have said, I'm going to just make sure my numbers are under 140 after an hour. They've almost all been under 120, but I don't want too much pressure! I just wont worry as much about the ones that are slightly over it. I told my husband the numbers you all have said (140 after 1 hour or 120 after 2 hours) and we're both confused how doctors have such different cutoffs - but whatever I guess.
> 
> kdea547 - There is another doctor, apparently there's a male and a female that do the same thing, I will not be going back to the woman, maybe the man will be more reasonable or sympathetic. Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Emmea - James had 2 calficications in his abdomen at the 20 week scan. At the 26 week scan they were slightly bigger and there were 3 now. We went to a specialist at 27 weeks and they saw them too. At the specialist scan they asked if I had GD (because he's already measuring bigger) and were able to rule out some conditions based on the fact that his brain and heart look good. They're not sure what the calcifications mean, we're going back at 33 weeks (April 11th) to see if they've "resolved" or not. If they still see them then he's going to need a CT scan once he's born (though I'm not sure how soon after he's born). They haven't really told us what care if any he'll need or what it might be. Just the whole wait and see if they're still there in 6 weeks (which we already did once 20-26 weeks).
> I'm sorry about your son, and the fact that they are unsure about daughter. :hugs: How are you not a nervous wreck?
> There's just so much guesswork and waiting. Someone posted how they are bored with their pregnancy and I just sat there thinking I WISH I were bored!

Wow that is so odd - and so stressful too. I guess you are in the same boat as me and my son. I had no idea what wOuld happen after his birth. It was so tough. It did all work out though for the best and he is good now. That is how I stay calm. There is nothing I can do now is there but wait and not worry over nothing. 

Can they refer you to a specialist?

Jesus I wish I was bored! I would give anything to have a normal pregnancy and birth!


----------



## lindsayscoob

Emmea12uk said:


> lindsayscoob said:
> 
> 
> Emma, I was wondering how you were earlier sa you said you'd been in hospital because of Ketones. I had Ketones last Fri and all the diabetic nurse said was not to worry unless there is high blood sugar to go with it, and with my readings thats not an issue at all. However everyone I've spoken to has said oh dear thats not good. So now I don't know what tot think. How are you now anyway??
> 
> They practically said the same thing to me. They said it was probably my new healthy diet making me burn fat - even though I insisted my diet was as healthy as before diagnosis. But the ketones seem to have gone now and I am on day 6 of no high readings! In fact that stupid horrid gd mw has told mr to stop testing as much and forget insulin.
> 
> I still think it is so strange how close I came to it - my reading were so much higher, even my fasting ones. So strange! I hope it stats this way. But my gp today said that maybe it was a horemones fluctuation bought about by growth spurt and it could come back any time. DohClick to expand...

Thats great, well done you. Fingers crossed that it all stays well then!! My levels have been lovely and being so borderline after GTT I'm questioning whether I really have a problem or not. I'd been drinking loads of lemonade and orange juice (as in 4 or 5 glasses a day) leading up to GTT and had a doughnut at 8.30 the night before. Plus my diet is normally good and I don't sweeten anything and drink diet drinks, so having that much glucose thrown at me in one sitting must of been quite a lot for my body to deal with. But anyways I don't mind testing and its better that they keep an eye than have it go undiagnosed. My growth scan showed baby is big, around 5lb at 32 weeks, but all in proportion big, whereas with uncontrolled bloods apparently they grow uneven and have big tummies. So they're happy that I just cook big bubbies!!! Lets see what happens at 35 weeks!!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I had my first diabetes appt yesterday. 

First thing was that the Doc was nice enough to tell me that she was just convinced that it was all about my weight. I really appreciated that- as if I didn't know that my weight didn't necessarily help. She fleetingly said that I had a family history of it- my grandmother had type 2 and was in fact a 14 pound baby herself and my mother weighs more then I do being almost eight months pregnant- and various cousins and relatives from that side of the family have diabetes. Nice of her to notice. 

Besides that, the only issue I had was the Nutritionist who I told that I am eating less because of acid reflux. She told me it was because of the food I eat.. and I replied, " Or it could be that I have a baby pushing up on my stomach." and she said, " That could be it too." It bothers me a little that they think I just sit at home eating tubs of lard but whatever, think whatever they want.. right?

They were nice besides that, told me I have to test 6 times a day. 90 fasting, and 140 after each meal. Breakfast was 89 and 160 an hour afterward. Lunch was 105( I guess that is okay, not fasting) and 141 an hour after.... and I am starving, my head hurts, and I feel like I might throw up. 

What am I to do?


----------



## Spunky

Emmea12uk said:


> Wow that is so odd - and so stressful too. I guess you are in the same boat as me and my son. I had no idea what wOuld happen after his birth. It was so tough. It did all work out though for the best and he is good now. That is how I stay calm. There is nothing I can do now is there but wait and not worry over nothing.
> 
> Can they refer you to a specialist?
> 
> Jesus I wish I was bored! I would give anything to have a normal pregnancy and birth!

Thanks for sympathizing. My family just keeps saying things are going to be ok, but I could see the looks on my mom's and husband's faces during the appointment, and they hid it well, but they still looked concerned, but with a crying pregnant woman they didn't want to worry me more. 

I saw the specialist at 27 weeks who did another ultrasound (after my 20 and 26 week follow-up ultrasounds) and he's the one that ruled out a lot of different things, but didn't know what it was. Said that he hadn't seen something like this in a long time (which wasn't reassuring) but he seemed pretty positive, so I've tried to be. We'll see him again April 11th for another ultrasound. He said he's the one that will notify our pedicatrician to do a CT scan if things are still there.

LOL Being bored would be nice! We want more kids, but this makes me hesitate because do I really want to go through all this again!? But I've been told that I wont't necessarily have GD again, and there's no saying what's going on with him will happen again with another child. I guess if it comes up again though I'll know what to do... LOL, guess I should just have this one and take it one pregnancy at a time.


I'm glad your numbers have been so good, and I hope they stay that way (instead of it just being a baby growth spurt!). That insulin WILL stay in the fridge!


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> I had my first diabetes appt yesterday.
> 
> First thing was that the Doc was nice enough to tell me that she was just convinced that it was all about my weight. I really appreciated that- as if I didn't know that my weight didn't necessarily help. She fleetingly said that I had a family history of it- my grandmother had type 2 and was in fact a 14 pound baby herself and my mother weighs more then I do being almost eight months pregnant- and various cousins and relatives from that side of the family have diabetes. Nice of her to notice.
> 
> Besides that, the only issue I had was the Nutritionist who I told that I am eating less because of acid reflux. She told me it was because of the food I eat.. and I replied, " Or it could be that I have a baby pushing up on my stomach." and she said, " That could be it too." It bothers me a little that they think I just sit at home eating tubs of lard but whatever, think whatever they want.. right?
> 
> They were nice besides that, told me I have to test 6 times a day. 90 fasting, and 140 after each meal. Breakfast was 89 and 160 an hour afterward. Lunch was 105( I guess that is okay, not fasting) and 141 an hour after.... and I am starving, my head hurts, and I feel like I might throw up.
> 
> What am I to do?

I don't know that I have advice. I jsut want to say I'm hating all the doctors related to the GD (not the midwives or OBs). They were placing a lot of blame too. THank you for letting me know I was overweight, I realized that. I too have bad acid reflux, but I have a pill I take every morning as soon as I wake up and I haven't had a problem with it anymore. Maybe you can talk to a doc about preventative meds (as opposed to taking tums after tums to try to make up for it afterwards). I understand if you don't want it, just a thought.

Are you snacking? I'm supposed to snack between each meal and before bed. If I miss a snack I find myself feeling a lot worse. Sorry it's not going well. :hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I had my first diabetes appt yesterday.
> 
> First thing was that the Doc was nice enough to tell me that she was just convinced that it was all about my weight. I really appreciated that- as if I didn't know that my weight didn't necessarily help. She fleetingly said that I had a family history of it- my grandmother had type 2 and was in fact a 14 pound baby herself and my mother weighs more then I do being almost eight months pregnant- and various cousins and relatives from that side of the family have diabetes. Nice of her to notice.
> 
> Besides that, the only issue I had was the Nutritionist who I told that I am eating less because of acid reflux. She told me it was because of the food I eat.. and I replied, " Or it could be that I have a baby pushing up on my stomach." and she said, " That could be it too." It bothers me a little that they think I just sit at home eating tubs of lard but whatever, think whatever they want.. right?
> 
> They were nice besides that, told me I have to test 6 times a day. 90 fasting, and 140 after each meal. Breakfast was 89 and 160 an hour afterward. Lunch was 105( I guess that is okay, not fasting) and 141 an hour after.... and I am starving, my head hurts, and I feel like I might throw up.
> 
> What am I to do?
> 
> I don't know that I have advice. I jsut want to say I'm hating all the doctors related to the GD (not the midwives or OBs). They were placing a lot of blame too. THank you for letting me know I was overweight, I realized that. I too have bad acid reflux, but I have a pill I take every morning as soon as I wake up and I haven't had a problem with it anymore. Maybe you can talk to a doc about preventative meds (as opposed to taking tums after tums to try to make up for it afterwards). I understand if you don't want it, just a thought.
> 
> Are you snacking? I'm supposed to snack between each meal and before bed. If I miss a snack I find myself feeling a lot worse. Sorry it's not going well. :hugs:Click to expand...

They didn't tell me to snack, they told me to eat three meals, which I found shocking. In between the time I posted that message and now my head hurt so bad that I had half a coke.. and it stopped hurting... so apparently it had to be blood sugar. I think I am going to try the snacking on my own, I have to see them next week anyway and I'll tell them then. 

As for the blaming... it seems to be an American thing. When I first got sick with my chronic illnesses they did the same crappola. They accused me of having a mental condition, they accused me of having nothing wrong, and they accused me of doing it to myself.. until my blood-work starting coming back so bad that they couldn't blame me anymore. 

I just wonder what telling me how my weight made me diabetic is helpful... especially when I know women that weren't overweight that got Gestational diabetes and just like I know women that weigh more than I do and they didn't get it. 

I am glad to know that I am not the only one hearing that crap. Thank you.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> They didn't tell me to snack, they told me to eat three meals, which I found shocking. In between the time I posted that message and now my head hurt so bad that I had half a coke.. and it stopped hurting... so apparently it had to be blood sugar. I think I am going to try the snacking on my own, I have to see them next week anyway and I'll tell them then.
> 
> As for the blaming... it seems to be an American thing. When I first got sick with my chronic illnesses they did the same crappola. They accused me of having a mental condition, they accused me of having nothing wrong, and they accused me of doing it to myself.. until my blood-work starting coming back so bad that they couldn't blame me anymore.
> 
> I just wonder what telling me how my weight made me diabetic is helpful... especially when I know women that weren't overweight that got Gestational diabetes and just like I know women that weigh more than I do and they didn't get it.
> 
> I am glad to know that I am not the only one hearing that crap. Thank you.

I was told my weight made it an issue too and that if I lose weight before the next baby I may be able to avoid GD the next time around. Thanks guys. Sorry you have a chronic illness! My mom thought I was a hypochondriac, until a doctor confirmed I wasn't crazy. It wasn't too bad though. My cousin has a worse BMI than I do and she didn't have GD. Weight is not the only issue! Easiest one to make us feel like crap though. You're definitely not alone. :hugs:

As for snacks, I was told to consume between 15-30 grams of carbs inbetween meals and before bed. I was told to eat every 2-3 hours with either a meal or snack. I'll have a yogurt and/or some crackers. I'll have some strawberries or a snack size ice cream bar. Small things like that.


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi ladies just checking in, how are you all? Hope you and bumps are doing ok, :hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> They didn't tell me to snack, they told me to eat three meals, which I found shocking. In between the time I posted that message and now my head hurt so bad that I had half a coke.. and it stopped hurting... so apparently it had to be blood sugar. I think I am going to try the snacking on my own, I have to see them next week anyway and I'll tell them then.
> 
> As for the blaming... it seems to be an American thing. When I first got sick with my chronic illnesses they did the same crappola. They accused me of having a mental condition, they accused me of having nothing wrong, and they accused me of doing it to myself.. until my blood-work starting coming back so bad that they couldn't blame me anymore.
> 
> I just wonder what telling me how my weight made me diabetic is helpful... especially when I know women that weren't overweight that got Gestational diabetes and just like I know women that weigh more than I do and they didn't get it.
> 
> I am glad to know that I am not the only one hearing that crap. Thank you.
> 
> I was told my weight made it an issue too and that if I lose weight before the next baby I may be able to avoid GD the next time around. Thanks guys. Sorry you have a chronic illness! My mom thought I was a hypochondriac, until a doctor confirmed I wasn't crazy. It wasn't too bad though. My cousin has a worse BMI than I do and she didn't have GD. Weight is not the only issue! Easiest one to make us feel like crap though. You're definitely not alone. :hugs:
> 
> As for snacks, I was told to consume between 15-30 grams of carbs inbetween meals and before bed. I was told to eat every 2-3 hours with either a meal or snack. I'll have a yogurt and/or some crackers. I'll have some strawberries or a snack size ice cream bar. Small things like that.Click to expand...

Thanks again. It is nice to know that there are others that are dealing with the silliness. 

I think I will have to try the snacks. Fact of the matter is that I am not capable of eating enough to let me go very long- regardless of the GD. The baby is clearly pushing on my stomach.

I was told that yogurt was a carb. Completely caught off guard.. I had no idea!


----------



## BizyBee

MizzDeeDee, I can't believe they didn't tell you to snack. The whole goal in controlling GD is to try and keep your levels consistent. If you are waiting hours between meals, your sugar levels must be all over the place. I was told to eat 6 meals a day: 3 full meals and 3 snacks. If I skip a snack, I feel awful because my blood sugar goes too low. Then when I eat, it spikes and makes me feel worse. I wish these drs. would be more consistent with their guidelines and stop making us feel like we somehow caused this.


----------



## BizyBee

I agree Spunky, it is definitely not only a weight issue. I had a normal bmi and still got it.


----------



## Spunky

BizyBee - You're a teacher right? Do you test after lunch? I'm back in class and I'm not allowed to leave them an hour after I eat.


----------



## BizyBee

Yes, I do test after lunch. I just do it right in the classroom (if I remember, since that's the hardest part when busy teaching). I was upfront and told my students that they may see me take out my meter and hear a little beep. It's just something I have to do for the baby. They were a little curious, as some have family members with diabetes. I said I'm just checking my sugar levels to see if I need to eat something. They don't even seem phased by it now. I try to do it at my desk when they are working independently. The funny part is that now when we have a birthday party, they tell me to check my sugar before I get a cupcake. :haha: I teach 7 year olds and they are so cute!

*I always have alcohol wipes in my case and make sure my fingers are completely dry before pricking.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MizzDeeDee said:


> I had my first diabetes appt yesterday.
> 
> First thing was that the Doc was nice enough to tell me that she was just convinced that it was all about my weight. I really appreciated that- as if I didn't know that my weight didn't necessarily help. She fleetingly said that I had a family history of it- my grandmother had type 2 and was in fact a 14 pound baby herself and my mother weighs more then I do being almost eight months pregnant- and various cousins and relatives from that side of the family have diabetes. Nice of her to notice.
> 
> Besides that, the only issue I had was the Nutritionist who I told that I am eating less because of acid reflux. She told me it was because of the food I eat.. and I replied, " Or it could be that I have a baby pushing up on my stomach." and she said, " That could be it too." It bothers me a little that they think I just sit at home eating tubs of lard but whatever, think whatever they want.. right?
> 
> They were nice besides that, told me I have to test 6 times a day. 90 fasting, and 140 after each meal. Breakfast was 89 and 160 an hour afterward. Lunch was 105( I guess that is okay, not fasting) and 141 an hour after.... and I am starving, my head hurts, and I feel like I might throw up.
> 
> What am I to do?

To some extent weight is important and because you have to make such a big change it is going to be tough and you are going to go hungry. Write a list of everything you eat in one day and we will help you with suggestions.

Is your weight something you want to change? If so, there is no better time to tackle it and start making life changes bit by bit ready for when buba comes. Fair enough if you don't though. It is just no matter how nasty those nutritionists can be, they are the best resource to healthy diets. Better than any money can buy or stupid diet. 

Getting to the end of your pregnancy now and continuing a healthy diet is all about eating every 3-4 hours no matter what. Eating the right things at the right time. The right size portions in balance with one another.

It is really important to note the effect of not eating regularly enough on our bodies and the effect of binging. You can see these reflected in our sugar levels. If you eat breakfast late, your fasting goes up as your body thinks it is starving and it is. This process doesn't stop when you finally decide to eat. Your body then hoards the energy in your fat cells in case you should starve again. This releases even more sugar than normal. Set a food schedule for every single day so your body knows when food is coming. If you get stuck running late then snack. 

My favorite food quote too which I like to share is if the ingredients list of a product sounds like you need a science degree to make it, then avoid it. Simple homemade foods rule. You can eat loads more of it without doing the damage! 

If this sounds like another nag then I am sorry - I was just in the mood to share some advice with everyone really.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is so odd - and so stressful too. I guess you are in the same boat as me and my son. I had no idea what wOuld happen after his birth. It was so tough. It did all work out though for the best and he is good now. That is how I stay calm. There is nothing I can do now is there but wait and not worry over nothing.
> 
> Can they refer you to a specialist?
> 
> Jesus I wish I was bored! I would give anything to have a normal pregnancy and birth!
> 
> Thanks for sympathizing. My family just keeps saying things are going to be ok, but I could see the looks on my mom's and husband's faces during the appointment, and they hid it well, but they still looked concerned, but with a crying pregnant woman they didn't want to worry me more.
> 
> I saw the specialist at 27 weeks who did another ultrasound (after my 20 and 26 week follow-up ultrasounds) and he's the one that ruled out a lot of different things, but didn't know what it was. Said that he hadn't seen something like this in a long time (which wasn't reassuring) but he seemed pretty positive, so I've tried to be. We'll see him again April 11th for another ultrasound. He said he's the one that will notify our pedicatrician to do a CT scan if things are still there.
> 
> LOL Being bored would be nice! We want more kids, but this makes me hesitate because do I really want to go through all this again!? But I've been told that I wont't necessarily have GD again, and there's no saying what's going on with him will happen again with another child. I guess if it comes up again though I'll know what to do... LOL, guess I should just have this one and take it one pregnancy at a time.
> 
> 
> I'm glad your numbers have been so good, and I hope they stay that way (instead of it just being a baby growth spurt!). That insulin WILL stay in the fridge!Click to expand...

Dont you worry about next time. Even if you are that unlucky again - you will be better prepared and experienced to deal with it. I am not even bothered that much with gd compared to last time.

Thank you!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my first diabetes appt yesterday.
> 
> First thing was that the Doc was nice enough to tell me that she was just convinced that it was all about my weight. I really appreciated that- as if I didn't know that my weight didn't necessarily help. She fleetingly said that I had a family history of it- my grandmother had type 2 and was in fact a 14 pound baby herself and my mother weighs more then I do being almost eight months pregnant- and various cousins and relatives from that side of the family have diabetes. Nice of her to notice.
> 
> Besides that, the only issue I had was the Nutritionist who I told that I am eating less because of acid reflux. She told me it was because of the food I eat.. and I replied, " Or it could be that I have a baby pushing up on my stomach." and she said, " That could be it too." It bothers me a little that they think I just sit at home eating tubs of lard but whatever, think whatever they want.. right?
> 
> They were nice besides that, told me I have to test 6 times a day. 90 fasting, and 140 after each meal. Breakfast was 89 and 160 an hour afterward. Lunch was 105( I guess that is okay, not fasting) and 141 an hour after.... and I am starving, my head hurts, and I feel like I might throw up.
> 
> What am I to do?
> 
> I don't know that I have advice. I jsut want to say I'm hating all the doctors related to the GD (not the midwives or OBs). They were placing a lot of blame too. THank you for letting me know I was overweight, I realized that. I too have bad acid reflux, but I have a pill I take every morning as soon as I wake up and I haven't had a problem with it anymore. Maybe you can talk to a doc about preventative meds (as opposed to taking tums after tums to try to make up for it afterwards). I understand if you don't want it, just a thought.
> 
> Are you snacking? I'm supposed to snack between each meal and before bed. If I miss a snack I find myself feeling a lot worse. Sorry it's not going well. :hugs:Click to expand...

My bmi was 1 point below the overweight mark when I got pregnant this time and they still treat me this way. It is like they have set speeches prepared in their brains about gd and just preech to everyone. When I told her over the phone about my ketones she simply said - that is what happens when you eat healthily - you lose weight. Assuming I suddenly made a drastic change to my diet, which I did not. She is always slipping the little backhanders in there, assuming I eat badly. I am quite fed up with it tbh. I think they assume I am lying all the time. 

I know why my bmi was 29 - it was because I have a badly disabled 3 yr old who I gave up my career and sports and sports coaching for. I have been for my whole life and I probably know more about nutrition than she does, or her equally patronizing nutritionist. Grrrrrrr I am angry now!!!

Every week I write a food planner and shopping list using wholesome receipies and next time I go in I will show her them and give her that rant. Then she can feck off and I will refuse to see her. If I need help my gp can do it seen as he seems to be knowledgeable on gd. 

I have gone off on one now.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Rachyroux said:


> Hi ladies just checking in, how are you all? Hope you and bumps are doing ok, :hugs:

I am doing super well since I got the prescription which I never used! Lol how are you doing?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> BizyBee - You're a teacher right? Do you test after lunch? I'm back in class and I'm not allowed to leave them an hour after I eat.

Have you tried a different kind of glucose monitor you can stick in a draw and test one handed - like accu-check mobile?


----------



## Emmea12uk

BizyBee said:


> Yes, I do test after lunch. I just do it right in the classroom (if I remember, since that's the hardest part when busy teaching). I was upfront and told my students that they may see me take out my meter and hear a little beep. It's just something I have to do for the baby. They were a little curious, as some have family members with diabetes. I said I'm just checking my sugar levels to see if I need to eat something. They don't even seem phased by it now. I try to do it at my desk when they are working independently. The funny part is that now when we have a birthday party, they tell me to check my sugar before I get a cupcake. :haha: I teach 7 year olds and they are so cute!
> 
> *I always have alcohol wipes in my case and make sure my fingers are completely dry before pricking.

Alcohol wipes can adjust your reading for up to ten minutes after it dries. You need just water.


----------



## midori1999

Emmea12uk said:


> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just checking in, how are you all? Hope you and bumps are doing ok, :hugs:
> 
> I am doing super well since I got the prescription which I never used! Lol how are you doing?Click to expand...

That's great, hopefully it stays that way. 

I decided to try one slice of toast (seeded wholemeal) this morning with some baked beans and scrambled eggs. I hate beans and scrambled eggs, but hate being hungry, so thought I'd try it, especially as the protein from the beans and eggs should offset the toast a little. Tiny slice of toast too! My one hour reading was 10.5! Ridiculous! 

I'll just see what they say at my appointment today.

Sorry, can I also be added to the front page please? I am due on 5th July, a little girl.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Emmea12uk said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I had my first diabetes appt yesterday.
> 
> First thing was that the Doc was nice enough to tell me that she was just convinced that it was all about my weight. I really appreciated that- as if I didn't know that my weight didn't necessarily help. She fleetingly said that I had a family history of it- my grandmother had type 2 and was in fact a 14 pound baby herself and my mother weighs more then I do being almost eight months pregnant- and various cousins and relatives from that side of the family have diabetes. Nice of her to notice.
> 
> Besides that, the only issue I had was the Nutritionist who I told that I am eating less because of acid reflux. She told me it was because of the food I eat.. and I replied, " Or it could be that I have a baby pushing up on my stomach." and she said, " That could be it too." It bothers me a little that they think I just sit at home eating tubs of lard but whatever, think whatever they want.. right?
> 
> They were nice besides that, told me I have to test 6 times a day. 90 fasting, and 140 after each meal. Breakfast was 89 and 160 an hour afterward. Lunch was 105( I guess that is okay, not fasting) and 141 an hour after.... and I am starving, my head hurts, and I feel like I might throw up.
> 
> What am I to do?
> 
> To some extent weight is important and because you have to make such a big change it is going to be tough and you are going to go hungry. Write a list of everything you eat in one day and we will help you with suggestions.
> 
> Is your weight something you want to change? If so, there is no better time to tackle it and start making life changes bit by bit ready for when buba comes. Fair enough if you don't though. It is just no matter how nasty those nutritionists can be, they are the best resource to healthy diets. Better than any money can buy or stupid diet.
> 
> Getting to the end of your pregnancy now and continuing a healthy diet is all about eating every 3-4 hours no matter what. Eating the right things at the right time. The right size portions in balance with one another.
> 
> It is really important to note the effect of not eating regularly enough on our bodies and the effect of binging. You can see these reflected in our sugar levels. If you eat breakfast late, your fasting goes up as your body thinks it is starving and it is. This process doesn't stop when you finally decide to eat. Your body then hoards the energy in your fat cells in case you should starve again. This releases even more sugar than normal. Set a food schedule for every single day so your body knows when food is coming. If you get stuck running late then snack.
> 
> My favorite food quote too which I like to share is if the ingredients list of a product sounds like you need a science degree to make it, then avoid it. Simple homemade foods rule. You can eat loads more of it without doing the damage!
> 
> If this sounds like another nag then I am sorry - I was just in the mood to share some advice with everyone really.Click to expand...

 I know that you are trying to be nice.. but I am not overweight because of poor habits. I am overweight because I have an autoimmune disease and I couldn't digest food correctly for at least a good year and when I went into a remission of sorts and could eat again my body went into starvation mode and I bloated up.. that is of course in addition to the meds like steroids and seizure meds that caused me to not only gain weight but raised my blood sugar to diabetes levels until I went off them. 

My Doctor knows this but decided to disregarded this along with every other risk factor that I had.. she decided it had to be my weight.. not my family history and not my being a Native American. Even my OH- my very slim OH got angry because he lives with me and he knows how I eat. 

As for the weight loss. I lost 80 pounds which was also brought on by a hormonal issue and I kept it off for 10 years. Didn't gain it back until I got sick. I lost it by cutting my total calorie intake and exercising. I am not worried about that at all. 

I know weight can be a risk factor but it isn't the end all of GD. There are other risk factors and it annoys me when that is so disregarded just because you can look at me and tell I am chunky.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Emmea12uk said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I had my first diabetes appt yesterday.
> 
> First thing was that the Doc was nice enough to tell me that she was just convinced that it was all about my weight. I really appreciated that- as if I didn't know that my weight didn't necessarily help. She fleetingly said that I had a family history of it- my grandmother had type 2 and was in fact a 14 pound baby herself and my mother weighs more then I do being almost eight months pregnant- and various cousins and relatives from that side of the family have diabetes. Nice of her to notice.
> 
> Besides that, the only issue I had was the Nutritionist who I told that I am eating less because of acid reflux. She told me it was because of the food I eat.. and I replied, " Or it could be that I have a baby pushing up on my stomach." and she said, " That could be it too." It bothers me a little that they think I just sit at home eating tubs of lard but whatever, think whatever they want.. right?
> 
> They were nice besides that, told me I have to test 6 times a day. 90 fasting, and 140 after each meal. Breakfast was 89 and 160 an hour afterward. Lunch was 105( I guess that is okay, not fasting) and 141 an hour after.... and I am starving, my head hurts, and I feel like I might throw up.
> 
> What am I to do?
> 
> I don't know that I have advice. I jsut want to say I'm hating all the doctors related to the GD (not the midwives or OBs). They were placing a lot of blame too. THank you for letting me know I was overweight, I realized that. I too have bad acid reflux, but I have a pill I take every morning as soon as I wake up and I haven't had a problem with it anymore. Maybe you can talk to a doc about preventative meds (as opposed to taking tums after tums to try to make up for it afterwards). I understand if you don't want it, just a thought.
> 
> Are you snacking? I'm supposed to snack between each meal and before bed. If I miss a snack I find myself feeling a lot worse. Sorry it's not going well. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My bmi was 1 point below the overweight mark when I got pregnant this time and they still treat me this way. It is like they have set speeches prepared in their brains about gd and just preech to everyone. When I told her over the phone about my ketones she simply said - that is what happens when you eat healthily - you lose weight. Assuming I suddenly made a drastic change to my diet, which I did not. She is always slipping the little backhanders in there, assuming I eat badly. I am quite fed up with it tbh. I think they assume I am lying all the time.
> 
> I know why my bmi was 29 - it was because I have a badly disabled 3 yr old who I gave up my career and sports and sports coaching for. I have been for my whole life and I probably know more about nutrition than she does, or her equally patronizing nutritionist. Grrrrrrr I am angry now!!!
> 
> Every week I write a food planner and shopping list using wholesome receipies and next time I go in I will show her them and give her that rant. Then she can feck off and I will refuse to see her. If I need help my gp can do it seen as he seems to be knowledgeable on gd.
> 
> I have gone off on one now.Click to expand...

Well, *this* is what I am talking about. I don't eat that poorly. In fact, my a1c was 5.8! They know my medical history and they completely disregard it. They assume I just sit at home and eat bowls of gravy over balls of mayonnaise.


----------



## kdea547

MizzDeeDee said:


> They didn't tell me to snack, they told me to eat three meals, which I found shocking. In between the time I posted that message and now my head hurt so bad that I had half a coke.. and it stopped hurting... so apparently it had to be blood sugar. I think I am going to try the snacking on my own, I have to see them next week anyway and I'll tell them then.
> 
> As for the blaming... it seems to be an American thing. When I first got sick with my chronic illnesses they did the same crappola. They accused me of having a mental condition, they accused me of having nothing wrong, and they accused me of doing it to myself.. until my blood-work starting coming back so bad that they couldn't blame me anymore.
> 
> I just wonder what telling me how my weight made me diabetic is helpful... especially when I know women that weren't overweight that got Gestational diabetes and just like I know women that weigh more than I do and they didn't get it.
> 
> I am glad to know that I am not the only one hearing that crap. Thank you.

I truly hate when doctors tell us that it's our weight or lifestyle or food choices that cause GD. When I was diagnosed with pre-diabetes nearly a year ago, my doctor told me it was because I was overweight and made poor choices. Weight and lifestyle are issues that complicate or worsen a predisposition to diabetes, not the root cause! Many many overweight people that eat crap all the time will never develop any kind of diabetes because they have no underlying factor for it (genetics or other physiological issues) and many perfect weight, healthy people will develop diabetes.


----------



## Spunky

BizyBee said:


> Yes, I do test after lunch. I just do it right in the classroom (if I remember, since that's the hardest part when busy teaching). I was upfront and told my students that they may see me take out my meter and hear a little beep. It's just something I have to do for the baby. They were a little curious, as some have family members with diabetes. I said I'm just checking my sugar levels to see if I need to eat something. They don't even seem phased by it now. I try to do it at my desk when they are working independently. The funny part is that now when we have a birthday party, they tell me to check my sugar before I get a cupcake. :haha: I teach 7 year olds and they are so cute!
> *I always have alcohol wipes in my case and make sure my fingers are completely dry before pricking.

Thats cute that the kids understand and are helpful about it. 



Emmea12uk said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> BizyBee - You're a teacher right? Do you test after lunch? I'm back in class and I'm not allowed to leave them an hour after I eat.
> 
> Have you tried a different kind of glucose monitor you can stick in a draw and test one handed - like accu-check mobile?Click to expand...

The class after my lunch is my roughest group of kids. I have 5 different classes of 30 students (ages 15-18) through the day and the one after lunch is the one I have the most problems with. I have kicked out 3 students permanently from that class for bad/disrespectful behavior. I am not going to share with them my medical status. They know I'm pregnant, and they sometimes ask questions, but they really just treat me like garbage. 

The part that bugs me is the nutritionist told me 4 weeks ago not to worry about that reading, understanding how difficult it is when I explained it to her. The diabetic doctor thought a doctor's note would change the issue. Trust me, if I'm doing something at/behind my desk (in the front of the class) they'll know and harrass me about it. I can't step outside either as I would have to call security to come watch them for me to step outside (Sometimes they take 10 minutes to come and sometimes they never show up! I can't go the bathroom without security so I know how hard it is to get them to come). Plus, to call security every day the students would bug me about it too! 

Its just so frustrating that the only person that would see me about my diabetes a month ago was fine with it, but now, a month later, someone else is telling me Im not doing enough. I test after lunch on the weekend, and right now on Spring Break. The diabetes doctor was like I know it sucks to prick your finger 4 times a day, but its important. Its not like Im being lazy! Its that my job sucks and makes it difficult. My next job (Im not going back to teaching) will allow me to go to the bathroom when I want. Ive had IBS for years and teaching is horrible for it, and now, being pregnant and having to pee all the time, its just ridiculous and I hate having to call someone to let me go to the bathroom if I cant wait. Security tells students where Im going so 30+ people are involved when I step outside of the classroom.

Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## MrsWhite

I tried to read everything in this thread, but it is huge! Haha, anyway...
I was just told, after I failed my three hour test, that I have to see the diabetes consultant on Friday before my OB check. My numbers were: 86 (fasting), 214 (1 hour), 194 (2 hour), 140 (3 hour). Not sure how bad that is on the grand scale of things (I've been trying to compare to other girls on this thread but the UK numbers are different than US so it's difficult to tell). 
I am only 4'10" and weighed 105-110 pounds prepregnancy, and now at not quite 28 weeks I weigh 145...I didnt eat much differently,maybe I was a tad more laid back about eating what I want rather than what I should since I am pregnant but not enough to warrant that much weight gain. I wonder if the GD is to blame for the weight gain, or vice versa? Anyone know? Also, I suppose this would explain the nausea after eating something sweet; I had to stop drinking orange juice at about 12 weeks because it made me nauseaus. 
I eat fairly healthily; high fiber cereal for breakfast, low fat yogurt and/or fruit for snacks, sandwiches made with whole wheat bread for lunch, a sensible dinner and a little bit of ice cream before bed (that was my "I'm pregnant" concession, since I love ice cream...hehe). I don't see how I will be able to adjust my diet much, except of course cut out the ice cream...anyway I guess I will just have to see what the consultant says, but I am just blindsided by this diagnosis, I know it isn't the end of the world but I've never ever had health problems in my life, and my mom never had this problem. :( Just dissappointing I guess. And I'm a little worried because of my small stature and bone structure of having a big baby...no c section for me please!


----------



## twinkle22

Hi all just needing some advice today I gas my first hypo 2.4 felt really ill and shaky I phoned my diabetic nurse who was like your not on any meds are you I
Said no she said "well you shouldn't be hypo if your not on meds" is this right ?
Another thing I have 3 different meters 2 are my sons and the other is what the diabetes nurse gave me I tested my bloods with all 3 meters with the same finger same time ect and the one that the nurse gave me is out by quite a bit eg mine says my blood reading was 7.4 on the other 2 shows readings of 8.4 and 8.5 now which metre should I be taking notice of I mean the one I was given is way out but the other 2 are close . The thing is at the appointment where I was given the meter told me to use that one as they have s program to download the data to their computer so what should I do as I'm not getting correct readings ?


----------



## kdea547

MrsWhite said:


> I tried to read everything in this thread, but it is huge! Haha, anyway...
> I was just told, after I failed my three hour test, that I have to see the diabetes consultant on Friday before my OB check. My numbers were: 86 (fasting), 214 (1 hour), 194 (2 hour), 140 (3 hour). Not sure how bad that is on the grand scale of things (I've been trying to compare to other girls on this thread but the UK numbers are different than US so it's difficult to tell).
> I am only 4'10" and weighed 105-110 pounds prepregnancy, and now at not quite 28 weeks I weigh 145...I didnt eat much differently,maybe I was a tad more laid back about eating what I want rather than what I should since I am pregnant but not enough to warrant that much weight gain. I wonder if the GD is to blame for the weight gain, or vice versa? Anyone know? Also, I suppose this would explain the nausea after eating something sweet; I had to stop drinking orange juice at about 12 weeks because it made me nauseaus.
> I eat fairly healthily; high fiber cereal for breakfast, low fat yogurt and/or fruit for snacks, sandwiches made with whole wheat bread for lunch, a sensible dinner and a little bit of ice cream before bed (that was my "I'm pregnant" concession, since I love ice cream...hehe). I don't see how I will be able to adjust my diet much, except of course cut out the ice cream...anyway I guess I will just have to see what the consultant says, but I am just blindsided by this diagnosis, I know it isn't the end of the world but I've never ever had health problems in my life, and my mom never had this problem. :( Just dissappointing I guess. And I'm a little worried because of my small stature and bone structure of having a big baby...no c section for me please!

Welcome and sorry about your diagnosis! Those numbers are pretty high for a GTT. Hopefully you will be able to control your GD with diet and exercise only, but don't feel too bad if you need some medication to help you along, too. Your diet sounds pretty healthy, you might just need to make some adjustments to how many carbs you eat and the combinations of food that you eat. You should always try to eat some protein and a little healthy fat when you eat carbs because the protein and fat will lessen the blood sugar spike you'll get from the carbs. Also note that milk, yogurt, and fruit are considered primary sources of carbs. This doesn't mean you shouldn't eat them, though! When you meet with the consultant, they should go over testing with you and then you'll get to play the guessing game we all play of "what makes my blood sugar go haywire"? You will most likely still be able to eat most things that you enjoy, just some things will need to be in very small quantities.


----------



## midori1999

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis MrsWhite. It is daunting at first, but you do get used to it. I am 5ft 6, but was 7st 4 when I got pregnant with my first son. He was 9lb and I had no problems delivering him naturally at all. I think also that it is ladies who's GD is uncontrolled that are most likely to have large babies. If you search there is a thread here somewhere and most of the ladies with GD repl;ied on it and their babies were mainly average, even below average. Certainly my friend's baby (she had GD) was only 7lb at 39 weeks, so very average. (she is tiny too!) 

I had my second appointment today. They have put me on slow acting insulin and suspect I will also need fast acting in addition later on. They also gave me a 'talking to' for having lost weight, but it was only 300g for crying out loud, using the toilet could have done that!!! :haha: They have said I should be able to eat a slice of toast or have a sandwich, a few potatoes etc without my blood sugar going mad, so hopefully the insulin will allow that. I am on 12 units of it until Friday and the nurse will ring for my levels to see if it needs to go up or down. What is most daunting is they've given me some syringes of gel stuff in case I have a moderate hypo and an 'emergency' syringe of stuff for someone to inject in case I become unconscious and as my husband goes away until after the baby is born on Sunday and my 15 year old is away at boarding school during the week, so my 10 year old will have to learn what to do. They suggested letting him practice with my insulin so he's not worried about it. Bless him!!! They did say it was unlikely to get to that stage though, so that's good! :haha:


----------



## kdea547

twinkle22 said:


> Hi all just needing some advice today I gas my first hypo 2.4 felt really ill and shaky I phoned my diabetic nurse who was like your not on any meds are you I
> Said no she said "well you shouldn't be hypo if your not on meds" is this right ?
> Another thing I have 3 different meters 2 are my sons and the other is what the diabetes nurse gave me I tested my bloods with all 3 meters with the same finger same time ect and the one that the nurse gave me is out by quite a bit eg mine says my blood reading was 7.4 on the other 2 shows readings of 8.4 and 8.5 now which metre should I be taking notice of I mean the one I was given is way out but the other 2 are close . The thing is at the appointment where I was given the meter told me to use that one as they have s program to download the data to their computer so what should I do as I'm not getting correct readings ?

You can go hypo even if you're not on meds. It's not usually dangerous for someone not on meds because your body will compensate for it eventually by telling your liver to dump some glucose, but in the meantime it will make you feel awful. If you start getting that shaky/dizzy/icky feeling, test and then quickly drink 6 oz of soda or juice to raise it. Shortly after, you should eat a small snack that includes some protein to help keep your blood sugar stable. If you're going that low frequently, then you need to eat more often. I usually need to eat every 2.5-3.5 hours to prevent lows.

Meters...well, they're fairly accurate for what they are, but they still have a lot of fluctuation in their accuracy, both within the same meter and across different meters. I think I've been told that the typical accuracy of a meter is withing 10-15% in either direction, so by that standard, those numbers are not really that far apart. And if you tested on all three again, you'd probably get different results. :dohh:


----------



## kdea547

midori1999 said:


> I had my second appointment today. They have put me on slow acting insulin and suspect I will also need fast acting in addition later on. They also gave me a 'talking to' for having lost weight, but it was only 300g for crying out loud, using the toilet could have done that!!! :haha: They have said I should be able to eat a slice of toast or have a sandwich, a few potatoes etc without my blood sugar going mad, so hopefully the insulin will allow that. I am on 12 units of it until Friday and the nurse will ring for my levels to see if it needs to go up or down. What is most daunting is they've given me some syringes of gel stuff in case I have a moderate hypo and an 'emergency' syringe of stuff for someone to inject in case I become unconscious and as my husband goes away until after the baby is born on Sunday and my 15 year old is away at boarding school during the week, so my 10 year old will have to learn what to do. They suggested letting him practice with my insulin so he's not worried about it. Bless him!!! They did say it was unlikely to get to that stage though, so that's good! :haha:

Ahh...sorry about the insulin. When I started taking the long acting insulin, my highest readings (after dinner) dropped by 20-30 points on average, and I'm only taking 5 units a day and haven't really changed what I'm eating, so hopefully the long acting is enough to level you out a bit! My doctor said that hypos aren't too common with small doses of long acting insulin and are much more common with the fast acting stuff, especially because people take it and then forget to eat ocassionally. Good luck with it!


----------



## ladyredlainey

Hiya Ladies

I have a Scan tomorrow morning, to make sure baby is measuring OK. But I also have an appointment at the diabetic obstetric antenatal clinic tomorrow to.

I have no idea what to expect or what gets done at this appointment, I thought the scan was the only thing I was going for tomorrow, but I have this other one to go to straight after.

*Does anyone know what gets done at an diabetic obstetric antenatal clinic?* :blush:

Thanks if anyone can reply :flower: 
Hope your all keeping well, I got on great at my dietitian appointment yesterday and MW appointment, but looking forward to seeing baby tomorrow :D


----------



## Spunky

MrsWhite said:


> I tried to read everything in this thread, but it is huge! Haha, anyway...
> I was just told, after I failed my three hour test, that I have to see the diabetes consultant on Friday before my OB check. My numbers were: 86 (fasting), 214 (1 hour), 194 (2 hour), 140 (3 hour). Not sure how bad that is on the grand scale of things (I've been trying to compare to other girls on this thread but the UK numbers are different than US so it's difficult to tell).
> I am only 4'10" and weighed 105-110 pounds prepregnancy, and now at not quite 28 weeks I weigh 145...I didnt eat much differently,maybe I was a tad more laid back about eating what I want rather than what I should since I am pregnant but not enough to warrant that much weight gain. I wonder if the GD is to blame for the weight gain, or vice versa? Anyone know? Also, I suppose this would explain the nausea after eating something sweet; I had to stop drinking orange juice at about 12 weeks because it made me nauseaus.
> I eat fairly healthily; high fiber cereal for breakfast, low fat yogurt and/or fruit for snacks, sandwiches made with whole wheat bread for lunch, a sensible dinner and a little bit of ice cream before bed (that was my "I'm pregnant" concession, since I love ice cream...hehe). I don't see how I will be able to adjust my diet much, except of course cut out the ice cream...anyway I guess I will just have to see what the consultant says, but I am just blindsided by this diagnosis, I know it isn't the end of the world but I've never ever had health problems in my life, and my mom never had this problem. :( Just dissappointing I guess. And I'm a little worried because of my small stature and bone structure of having a big baby...no c section for me please!

To compare numbers: My fasting was 74. My 1 hour was 207 and my 2 hour was 159. I drank 75g solution (how much changes the ranges your numbers can be I think. There's 50g, 75g, and 100g of the crap). The acceptable ranges they told me were: Fasting: 65-91, 1 hour: 65-179, 2 hour: 65-152. Again, I think depending on the solution might change those ranges. I failed 2 our of the 3, according to those you only failed 1 but that's all you need to fail now...

No one in my family had ever had GD either. I was and still am quite disappointed, so you're not alone.

As the ladies have said, only if GD is uncontrolled then you might have a big baby. Sounds like you eat healthy, and you may just have to monitor. I didn't eat so healthy, made some different choices, and they're happy with my numbers, and for now, need no other intervention.


----------



## Spunky

twinkle - sorry, no clue. I would call them and tell them that you tried another machine and they are way off. Maybe they'll have you come in with them to see for themselves and possibly write it off as a faulty machine. Sorry about the hypo! 2.7 is pretty low! Were you using the other machine? Maybe it was low, but not as low as you thought? My doc wasn't concerned with going hypo without meds either. Apparently pregnant women can go lower than non-pregnant people and still be fine. But I would be using that as an excuse to drink some sugary juice!

Midori - Sorry about the insulin! How far along are you? Hopefully you'll be able to enjoy a little more foods this way though!

Ladyred- good luck at the scan tomorrow!


----------



## Spunky

A1C level came back 4.5. Looks like I wasn't lying about my numbers, and haven't done too much 'damage' already to my baby. Actually the doc quote was "which is very good." Told you rude lady!


----------



## christiek1006

Hi Ladies,

hope I am ok to pop into this thread. I had a fasting and 2 hr GTT on Monday and got a phone call today to tell me that I have GD. Its a complete shock as I don't know anyone with it and never thought that I would have it as I didn't in my last pg. All my bloods and urine tests have been fine up to now.

My results were fasting - 7, 1hr 12.4 and 2hr was within acceptable limits but she didn't tell me what it was. (Google tells me that it is also fasting - 126 and 1hr 223)

I have an appt tomorrow with the diabetic team and would love if someone can tell me if the above results are boarderline or bad and what to expect tomorrow??

Thanks if you can help,

Christie


----------



## lindsayscoob

ladyredlainey said:


> Hiya Ladies
> 
> I have a Scan tomorrow morning, to make sure baby is measuring OK. But I also have an appointment at the diabetic obstetric antenatal clinic tomorrow to.
> 
> I have no idea what to expect or what gets done at this appointment, I thought the scan was the only thing I was going for tomorrow, but I have this other one to go to straight after.
> 
> *Does anyone know what gets done at an diabetic obstetric antenatal clinic?* :blush:
> 
> Thanks if anyone can reply :flower:
> Hope your all keeping well, I got on great at my dietitian appointment yesterday and MW appointment, but looking forward to seeing baby tomorrow :D

My consultant just said yes you're having a big baby, but not due to uncontrolled GD just because you cook big babies. He also said about possible induction at 38 weeks if she was too big, if not then a stretch and sweep at 40 weeks. That truly was it for me!! Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## kdea547

Spunky said:


> A1C level came back 4.5. Looks like I wasn't lying about my numbers, and haven't done too much 'damage' already to my baby. Actually the doc quote was "which is very good." Told you rude lady!

A 4.5 A1c is awesome! I was thrilled that mine was 5.7, but that's because it had come down from a 6.1. Looks like you have very good control.


----------



## kdea547

christiek1006 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope I am ok to pop into this thread. I had a fasting and 2 hr GTT on Monday and got a phone call today to tell me that I have GD. Its a complete shock as I don't know anyone with it and never thought that I would have it as I didn't in my last pg. All my bloods and urine tests have been fine up to now.
> 
> My results were fasting - 7, 1hr 12.4 and 2hr was within acceptable limits but she didn't tell me what it was. (Google tells me that it is also fasting - 126 and 1hr 223)
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow with the diabetic team and would love if someone can tell me if the above results are boarderline or bad and what to expect tomorrow??
> 
> Thanks if you can help,
> 
> Christie

Your fasting and 1 hour really are pretty high. I suspect your appointment will be like most others. They'll feed you a lot of information about GD, give you a meter and go over testing targets and how often/when you should test throughout the day, and should also go over diet and exercise to help control GD. After that, they should give you a trial period to get your numbers under control with diet and exercise alone. Most women with GD are successful with this method, but some do need a little boost from insulin or an oral med to keep good control through their pregnancies. It really is tough to swallow at first, but you'll get the hang of testing and learning what kind of foods will send you over the edge. Diet for GD or any form of diabetes, really, is about healthy eating that is appropriate for anyone, diabetic or not. Most things are allowed in moderation, including sweets and refined, processed foods.


----------



## twinkle22

Spunky said:


> twinkle - sorry, no clue. I would call them and tell them that you tried another machine and they are way off. Maybe they'll have you come in with them to see for themselves and possibly write it off as a faulty machine. Sorry about the hypo! 2.7 is pretty low! Were you using the other machine? Maybe it was low, but not as low as you thought? My doc wasn't concerned with going hypo without meds either. Apparently pregnant women can go lower than non-pregnant people and still be fine. But I would be using that as an excuse to drink some sugary juice!
> 
> Midori - Sorry about the insulin! How far along are you? Hopefully you'll be able to enjoy a little more foods this way though!
> 
> Ladyred- good luck at the scan tomorrow!



Thanks hun actually the 2.4 reading was from the machine that showed the higher readings ?? So really don't know what's going on lol I'm still feeling really funny Not quite with it


----------



## Spunky

twinkle22 said:


> Thanks hun actually the 2.4 reading was from the machine that showed the higher readings ?? So really don't know what's going on lol I'm still feeling really funny Not quite with it

I'm sorry :hugs: Don't know what to tell you. Test again, if you're still low have some fruit juice or a little regluar soda or something? I know I'd be going through a drive through and getting a sundae if I thought I could get away with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Bebe1

I had a 1 hour non-fasting test yesterday, with a 132 reading. 

The doctor said this isn't incredibly high, but he wants me to do a 3 hour anyways. 

I'm a bit confused, and not sure where normal levels are for the 1 hour test. 

Anyone able to provide some insight? Just another thing to worry about :(


----------



## midori1999

Thankyou. 

Kdea, that's good to know about the hypos, it did worry me a bit tbh. 

Spunky, I'm 26 + 1 today, so a while to go yet. 

I'm hoping I can eat more normally now and include more 'good' carbs.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> A1C level came back 4.5. Looks like I wasn't lying about my numbers, and haven't done too much 'damage' already to my baby. Actually the doc quote was "which is very good." Told you rude lady!

Isn't that interesting? I was at 5.8 on my a1c on Monday. I tried to get her to explain to me how I had such a great a1c/ I was trying to figure out if I just developed GD, but she wouldn't really go into it. 

I am glad you're on this thread. It seems that you are I seem to mimic some things.. even your 1 hour.. mine was 215, which was pretty close to yours. 

Why are they so rude about it anyway, you would think they would be happy?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Bebe1 said:


> I had a 1 hour non-fasting test yesterday, with a 132 reading.
> 
> The doctor said this isn't incredibly high, but he wants me to do a 3 hour anyways.
> 
> I'm a bit confused, and not sure where normal levels are for the 1 hour test.
> 
> Anyone able to provide some insight? Just another thing to worry about :(

That's not even high at all. I was told 180 was when they send you to a 3 hour.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> A1C level came back 4.5. Looks like I wasn't lying about my numbers, and haven't done too much 'damage' already to my baby. Actually the doc quote was "which is very good." Told you rude lady!
> 
> Isn't that interesting? I was at 5.8 on my a1c on Monday. I tried to get her to explain to me how I had such a great a1c/ I was trying to figure out if I just developed GD, but she wouldn't really go into it.
> 
> I am glad you're on this thread. It seems that you are I seem to mimic some things.. even your 1 hour.. mine was 215, which was pretty close to yours.
> 
> Why are they so rude about it anyway, you would think they would be happy?Click to expand...

The rude comments were from the initial appointment. She was telling me the reason that she always tests for a1c now is because people lie about their numbers (but I showed high as well as low, I obviously wasn't lying). And when I said baby's head was measuring 2 weeks ahead is when she made the comment about how hopefully I didn't do too much damage yet, and maybe the growth rate will slow down.

I made an appointment for 3 weeks out (like I was told to) with the other doctor (there's a guy and a girl). I feel a little guilty. I had to book it as another consult instead of a follow-up because it's with someone else, but she made me feel awful and I don't want to see her again. Hopefully the guy will be different. If not, I guess I just wont go back since I'll be like 34 weeks anyways. Maybe they're all horrible from what other's experiences have been.

I'm really glad I found this thread and everyone on it too! I talk about it all the time to my husband because I feel so much more reassured. Such a great group of ladies! (It is super interesting how we're so much alike too though! :thumbup:)


----------



## cammy

so I kind of just had a scary moment (may sound a little pathetic, but it ha my heart racing)

So I woke up late today and had a late breaky at about 10am.
My reading when I woke up was 4.1
Then I got a bit distracted by my uni work and tested a little late, about 15 minutes. so I tested 2hours 15 mins after lunch and my reading was 7.6 ekkk :S when my limit is supposed to be no more than 6.5
So I went and washed my hands again and dried them and retested and I got 6.6
I am a bit confused about which one to take as the correct reading

But even after my second test I was still worried so I walked up and down my hallway :S for about 10 minutes and tested again and got 4.1 :D
I heard on this thread that exercise lowers your level so I thought Id try and it obviusly worked
so now Im really really confused

Now I kind of have a headache and feel abit woozy, I think its because I got myself so worked up about it.

Is a reading of 7.6 really bad???


----------



## twinkle22

I was told 7.8 1 hour after meal was the top end of what they expected from me so I don't think it was too bad


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> A1C level came back 4.5. Looks like I wasn't lying about my numbers, and haven't done too much 'damage' already to my baby. Actually the doc quote was "which is very good." Told you rude lady!
> 
> Isn't that interesting? I was at 5.8 on my a1c on Monday. I tried to get her to explain to me how I had such a great a1c/ I was trying to figure out if I just developed GD, but she wouldn't really go into it.
> 
> I am glad you're on this thread. It seems that you are I seem to mimic some things.. even your 1 hour.. mine was 215, which was pretty close to yours.
> 
> Why are they so rude about it anyway, you would think they would be happy?Click to expand...
> 
> The rude comments were from the initial appointment. She was telling me the reason that she always tests for a1c now is because people lie about their numbers (but I showed high as well as low, I obviously wasn't lying). And when I said baby's head was measuring 2 weeks ahead is when she made the comment about how hopefully I didn't do too much damage yet, and maybe the growth rate will slow down.
> 
> I made an appointment for 3 weeks out (like I was told to) with the other doctor (there's a guy and a girl). I feel a little guilty. I had to book it as another consult instead of a follow-up because it's with someone else, but she made me feel awful and I don't want to see her again. Hopefully the guy will be different. If not, I guess I just wont go back since I'll be like 34 weeks anyways. Maybe they're all horrible from what other's experiences have been.
> 
> I'm really glad I found this thread and everyone on it too! I talk about it all the time to my husband because I feel so much more reassured. Such a great group of ladies! (It is super interesting how we're so much alike too though! :thumbup:)Click to expand...

Indeed!

How often are you seeing the Doc? I saw her Monday (first time) and she is making me see her again this Wednesday.


----------



## midori1999

cammy said:


> so I kind of just had a scary moment (may sound a little pathetic, but it ha my heart racing)
> 
> So I woke up late today and had a late breaky at about 10am.
> My reading when I woke up was 4.1
> Then I got a bit distracted by my uni work and tested a little late, about 15 minutes. so I tested 2hours 15 mins after lunch and my reading was 7.6 ekkk :S when my limit is supposed to be no more than 6.5
> So I went and washed my hands again and dried them and retested and I got 6.6
> I am a bit confused about which one to take as the correct reading
> 
> But even after my second test I was still worried so I walked up and down my hallway :S for about 10 minutes and tested again and got 4.1 :D
> I heard on this thread that exercise lowers your level so I thought Id try and it obviusly worked
> so now Im really really confused
> 
> Now I kind of have a headache and feel abit woozy, I think its because I got myself so worked up about it.
> 
> Is a reading of 7.6 really bad???

I wouldn't worry too much as it came down quickly too. I am supposed to be under 7.8 after one hour, but forgot my lunch reading the other day and after 90 mins my reading was 8.7! Also, my fasting readings were sometimes as high as 6.6mmol. They have put me on insulin now though, but in the whole of last week I only ever got two before meal readings in the 4's. Even this morning's with insulin reading was 5.8mmol.


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just checking in, how are you all? Hope you and bumps are doing ok, :hugs:
> 
> I am doing super well since I got the prescription which I never used! Lol how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> That's great, hopefully it stays that way.
> 
> I decided to try one slice of toast (seeded wholemeal) this morning with some baked beans and scrambled eggs. I hate beans and scrambled eggs, but hate being hungry, so thought I'd try it, especially as the protein from the beans and eggs should offset the toast a little. Tiny slice of toast too! My one hour reading was 10.5! Ridiculous!
> 
> I'll just see what they say at my appointment today.
> 
> Sorry, can I also be added to the front page please? I am due on 5th July, a little girl.Click to expand...

Sounds like a nightmare - beans - yuk! I think beans are carbs aren't they? And some tins contain added sugar.

Added you!


----------



## MilosMommy7

NSTs and BPPs today! getting a little bored with them. lol.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MizzDeeDee said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I had my first diabetes appt yesterday.
> 
> First thing was that the Doc was nice enough to tell me that she was just convinced that it was all about my weight. I really appreciated that- as if I didn't know that my weight didn't necessarily help. She fleetingly said that I had a family history of it- my grandmother had type 2 and was in fact a 14 pound baby herself and my mother weighs more then I do being almost eight months pregnant- and various cousins and relatives from that side of the family have diabetes. Nice of her to notice.
> 
> Besides that, the only issue I had was the Nutritionist who I told that I am eating less because of acid reflux. She told me it was because of the food I eat.. and I replied, " Or it could be that I have a baby pushing up on my stomach." and she said, " That could be it too." It bothers me a little that they think I just sit at home eating tubs of lard but whatever, think whatever they want.. right?
> 
> They were nice besides that, told me I have to test 6 times a day. 90 fasting, and 140 after each meal. Breakfast was 89 and 160 an hour afterward. Lunch was 105( I guess that is okay, not fasting) and 141 an hour after.... and I am starving, my head hurts, and I feel like I might throw up.
> 
> What am I to do?
> 
> To some extent weight is important and because you have to make such a big change it is going to be tough and you are going to go hungry. Write a list of everything you eat in one day and we will help you with suggestions.
> 
> Is your weight something you want to change? If so, there is no better time to tackle it and start making life changes bit by bit ready for when buba comes. Fair enough if you don't though. It is just no matter how nasty those nutritionists can be, they are the best resource to healthy diets. Better than any money can buy or stupid diet.
> 
> Getting to the end of your pregnancy now and continuing a healthy diet is all about eating every 3-4 hours no matter what. Eating the right things at the right time. The right size portions in balance with one another.
> 
> It is really important to note the effect of not eating regularly enough on our bodies and the effect of binging. You can see these reflected in our sugar levels. If you eat breakfast late, your fasting goes up as your body thinks it is starving and it is. This process doesn't stop when you finally decide to eat. Your body then hoards the energy in your fat cells in case you should starve again. This releases even more sugar than normal. Set a food schedule for every single day so your body knows when food is coming. If you get stuck running late then snack.
> 
> My favorite food quote too which I like to share is if the ingredients list of a product sounds like you need a science degree to make it, then avoid it. Simple homemade foods rule. You can eat loads more of it without doing the damage!
> 
> If this sounds like another nag then I am sorry - I was just in the mood to share some advice with everyone really.Click to expand...
> 
> I know that you are trying to be nice.. but I am not overweight because of poor habits. I am overweight because I have an autoimmune disease and I couldn't digest food correctly for at least a good year and when I went into a remission of sorts and could eat again my body went into starvation mode and I bloated up.. that is of course in addition to the meds like steroids and seizure meds that caused me to not only gain weight but raised my blood sugar to diabetes levels until I went off them.
> 
> My Doctor knows this but decided to disregarded this along with every other risk factor that I had.. she decided it had to be my weight.. not my family history and not my being a Native American. Even my OH- my very slim OH got angry because he lives with me and he knows how I eat.
> 
> As for the weight loss. I lost 80 pounds which was also brought on by a hormonal issue and I kept it off for 10 years. Didn't gain it back until I got sick. I lost it by cutting my total calorie intake and exercising. I am not worried about that at all.
> 
> I know weight can be a risk factor but it isn't the end all of GD. There are other risk factors and it annoys me when that is so disregarded just because you can look at me and tell I am chunky.Click to expand...

I am sorry you had do many health problems. A friend of mine ballooned on steroids and was so unhappy. I hear what you are saying about those docs - I swear they go on auto pilot and lecture everyone the same about weight etc, even me at 72kilos and less 25 weeks on. I won't let them treat me that way again! I am taking in my weekly food plans to prove I eat well. 

Glad you are on the mend now.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I do test after lunch. I just do it right in the classroom (if I remember, since that's the hardest part when busy teaching). I was upfront and told my students that they may see me take out my meter and hear a little beep. It's just something I have to do for the baby. They were a little curious, as some have family members with diabetes. I said I'm just checking my sugar levels to see if I need to eat something. They don't even seem phased by it now. I try to do it at my desk when they are working independently. The funny part is that now when we have a birthday party, they tell me to check my sugar before I get a cupcake. :haha: I teach 7 year olds and they are so cute!
> *I always have alcohol wipes in my case and make sure my fingers are completely dry before pricking.
> 
> Thats cute that the kids understand and are helpful about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> BizyBee - You're a teacher right? Do you test after lunch? I'm back in class and I'm not allowed to leave them an hour after I eat.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried a different kind of glucose monitor you can stick in a draw and test one handed - like accu-check mobile?Click to expand...
> 
> The class after my lunch is my roughest group of kids. I have 5 different classes of 30 students (ages 15-18) through the day and the one after lunch is the one I have the most problems with. I have kicked out 3 students permanently from that class for bad/disrespectful behavior. I am not going to share with them my medical status. They know I'm pregnant, and they sometimes ask questions, but they really just treat me like garbage.
> 
> The part that bugs me is the nutritionist told me 4 weeks ago not to worry about that reading, understanding how difficult it is when I explained it to her. The diabetic doctor thought a doctor's note would change the issue. Trust me, if I'm doing something at/behind my desk (in the front of the class) they'll know and harrass me about it. I can't step outside either as I would have to call security to come watch them for me to step outside (Sometimes they take 10 minutes to come and sometimes they never show up! I can't go the bathroom without security so I know how hard it is to get them to come). Plus, to call security every day the students would bug me about it too!
> 
> Its just so frustrating that the only person that would see me about my diabetes a month ago was fine with it, but now, a month later, someone else is telling me Im not doing enough. I test after lunch on the weekend, and right now on Spring Break. The diabetes doctor was like I know it sucks to prick your finger 4 times a day, but its important. Its not like Im being lazy! Its that my job sucks and makes it difficult. My next job (Im not going back to teaching) will allow me to go to the bathroom when I want. Ive had IBS for years and teaching is horrible for it, and now, being pregnant and having to pee all the time, its just ridiculous and I hate having to call someone to let me go to the bathroom if I cant wait. Security tells students where Im going so 30+ people are involved when I step outside of the classroom.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant.Click to expand...

What about compromising and giving them a late reading from after class? Some people test two hourly anyway.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MrsWhite said:


> I tried to read everything in this thread, but it is huge! Haha, anyway...
> I was just told, after I failed my three hour test, that I have to see the diabetes consultant on Friday before my OB check. My numbers were: 86 (fasting), 214 (1 hour), 194 (2 hour), 140 (3 hour). Not sure how bad that is on the grand scale of things (I've been trying to compare to other girls on this thread but the UK numbers are different than US so it's difficult to tell).
> I am only 4'10" and weighed 105-110 pounds prepregnancy, and now at not quite 28 weeks I weigh 145...I didnt eat much differently,maybe I was a tad more laid back about eating what I want rather than what I should since I am pregnant but not enough to warrant that much weight gain. I wonder if the GD is to blame for the weight gain, or vice versa? Anyone know? Also, I suppose this would explain the nausea after eating something sweet; I had to stop drinking orange juice at about 12 weeks because it made me nauseaus.
> I eat fairly healthily; high fiber cereal for breakfast, low fat yogurt and/or fruit for snacks, sandwiches made with whole wheat bread for lunch, a sensible dinner and a little bit of ice cream before bed (that was my "I'm pregnant" concession, since I love ice cream...hehe). I don't see how I will be able to adjust my diet much, except of course cut out the ice cream...anyway I guess I will just have to see what the consultant says, but I am just blindsided by this diagnosis, I know it isn't the end of the world but I've never ever had health problems in my life, and my mom never had this problem. :( Just dissappointing I guess. And I'm a little worried because of my small stature and bone structure of having a big baby...no c section for me please!

Hi welcome!!!

First of all weight doesn't have much to do with it. It can be a factor but this is in no way a thread full of obese woman. I think we represent a normal share if the public! We all get told it is because we fat even if we are nit. I have gd because my family has it alot. So don't blame yourself! Gd can make you gain weight.

Second, I can see where you can make changes to your diet - or more tweaks. But just because you failed your gtt does not mean you already eat badly and need to make drastic changes. You might already be doing ok. You will get a monitor and can test and see how badly/well you are doing. Then if needed you can make tweaks - like low fat yogurt probably contains too much sugar etc. Might as well have the fat than the sugar. 

Once you know whether you can control it by diet then you will know more about the birth. Baby may not be big. Mine is tiny!


----------



## Emmea12uk

twinkle22 said:


> Hi all just needing some advice today I gas my first hypo 2.4 felt really ill and shaky I phoned my diabetic nurse who was like your not on any meds are you I
> Said no she said "well you shouldn't be hypo if your not on meds" is this right ?
> Another thing I have 3 different meters 2 are my sons and the other is what the diabetes nurse gave me I tested my bloods with all 3 meters with the same finger same time ect and the one that the nurse gave me is out by quite a bit eg mine says my blood reading was 7.4 on the other 2 shows readings of 8.4 and 8.5 now which metre should I be taking notice of I mean the one I was given is way out but the other 2 are close . The thing is at the appointment where I was given the meter told me to use that one as they have s program to download the data to their computer so what should I do as I'm not getting correct readings ?

First you can have hypos if not medicated - especially if there is a chance you have type 2

Second there are two different systems of meter out there and they give two different readings. My new one reads 11% higher than the hospital one because it does something different to my blood. There are conversion charts on rye accu-check website. I found it by googling it. I had a 9.1 on my new meter yesterday and was so upset but discovered it was only a 7.8. On my hospital one.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Emmea12uk said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I do test after lunch. I just do it right in the classroom (if I remember, since that's the hardest part when busy teaching). I was upfront and told my students that they may see me take out my meter and hear a little beep. It's just something I have to do for the baby. They were a little curious, as some have family members with diabetes. I said I'm just checking my sugar levels to see if I need to eat something. They don't even seem phased by it now. I try to do it at my desk when they are working independently. The funny part is that now when we have a birthday party, they tell me to check my sugar before I get a cupcake. :haha: I teach 7 year olds and they are so cute!
> *I always have alcohol wipes in my case and make sure my fingers are completely dry before pricking.
> 
> Thats cute that the kids understand and are helpful about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> BizyBee - You're a teacher right? Do you test after lunch? I'm back in class and I'm not allowed to leave them an hour after I eat.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried a different kind of glucose monitor you can stick in a draw and test one handed - like accu-check mobile?Click to expand...
> 
> The class after my lunch is my roughest group of kids. I have 5 different classes of 30 students (ages 15-18) through the day and the one after lunch is the one I have the most problems with. I have kicked out 3 students permanently from that class for bad/disrespectful behavior. I am not going to share with them my medical status. They know I'm pregnant, and they sometimes ask questions, but they really just treat me like garbage.
> 
> The part that bugs me is the nutritionist told me 4 weeks ago not to worry about that reading, understanding how difficult it is when I explained it to her. The diabetic doctor thought a doctor's note would change the issue. Trust me, if I'm doing something at/behind my desk (in the front of the class) they'll know and harrass me about it. I can't step outside either as I would have to call security to come watch them for me to step outside (Sometimes they take 10 minutes to come and sometimes they never show up! I can't go the bathroom without security so I know how hard it is to get them to come). Plus, to call security every day the students would bug me about it too!
> 
> Its just so frustrating that the only person that would see me about my diabetes a month ago was fine with it, but now, a month later, someone else is telling me Im not doing enough. I test after lunch on the weekend, and right now on Spring Break. The diabetes doctor was like I know it sucks to prick your finger 4 times a day, but its important. Its not like Im being lazy! Its that my job sucks and makes it difficult. My next job (Im not going back to teaching) will allow me to go to the bathroom when I want. Ive had IBS for years and teaching is horrible for it, and now, being pregnant and having to pee all the time, its just ridiculous and I hate having to call someone to let me go to the bathroom if I cant wait. Security tells students where Im going so 30+ people are involved when I step outside of the classroom.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant.Click to expand...
> 
> What about compromising and giving them a late reading from after class? Some people test two hourly anyway.Click to expand...

The two hour thing.. I wonder about that. How common is it for someone to test at the two hour mark? Doc told me i have to test 6 times a day and it has to be before each meal and 1 hour after, but I seem to regulate better within the 2 hour mark.. it is the 1st hour that is high. 

Is this a situation that is up to the Doctor as to how often or what hour you test? You would think they would want it more unified.


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Sorry to hear about your diagnosis MrsWhite. It is daunting at first, but you do get used to it. I am 5ft 6, but was 7st 4 when I got pregnant with my first son. He was 9lb and I had no problems delivering him naturally at all. I think also that it is ladies who's GD is uncontrolled that are most likely to have large babies. If you search there is a thread here somewhere and most of the ladies with GD repl;ied on it and their babies were mainly average, even below average. Certainly my friend's baby (she had GD) was only 7lb at 39 weeks, so very average. (she is tiny too!)
> 
> I had my second appointment today. They have put me on slow acting insulin and suspect I will also need fast acting in addition later on. They also gave me a 'talking to' for having lost weight, but it was only 300g for crying out loud, using the toilet could have done that!!! :haha: They have said I should be able to eat a slice of toast or have a sandwich, a few potatoes etc without my blood sugar going mad, so hopefully the insulin will allow that. I am on 12 units of it until Friday and the nurse will ring for my levels to see if it needs to go up or down. What is most daunting is they've given me some syringes of gel stuff in case I have a moderate hypo and an 'emergency' syringe of stuff for someone to inject in case I become unconscious and as my husband goes away until after the baby is born on Sunday and my 15 year old is away at boarding school during the week, so my 10 year old will have to learn what to do. They suggested letting him practice with my insulin so he's not worried about it. Bless him!!! They did say it was unlikely to get to that stage though, so that's good! :haha:


I am really pleased you have found some answers and stability from insulin. Hopefully you will be able to relax soon. In a way I wish I could take mine and relax a little. I am scared of hypos though. 

We are due so close together! And don't we both have special lo's?


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> A1C level came back 4.5. Looks like I wasn't lying about my numbers, and haven't done too much 'damage' already to my baby. Actually the doc quote was "which is very good." Told you rude lady!

:happydance::happydance: suck eggs nasty doctor


----------



## Emmea12uk

christiek1006 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> hope I am ok to pop into this thread. I had a fasting and 2 hr GTT on Monday and got a phone call today to tell me that I have GD. Its a complete shock as I don't know anyone with it and never thought that I would have it as I didn't in my last pg. All my bloods and urine tests have been fine up to now.
> 
> My results were fasting - 7, 1hr 12.4 and 2hr was within acceptable limits but she didn't tell me what it was. (Google tells me that it is also fasting - 126 and 1hr 223)
> 
> I have an appt tomorrow with the diabetic team and would love if someone can tell me if the above results are boarderline or bad and what to expect tomorrow??
> 
> Thanks if you can help,
> 
> Christie

you are not boarderline - you def have failed but :hugs: dont stress about it. It isnt your fault and there is so much you can do. I know right now it may seem daunting but it really isnt. You will get a meter to monitor your blood and through eating and testing your sugar an hour after you can see what you can and cant eat. Often you will only need to make tweaks (i.e. switch to wholegrain instead of white breads/pasta/rice, or lower carb intake an elimate sugar, but if not then there is nothing bad about taking medication. The needle in insulin are not scarey at all and the pills are perfectly safe. The medication can take a lot of the strain off of things.


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> A1C level came back 4.5. Looks like I wasn't lying about my numbers, and haven't done too much 'damage' already to my baby. Actually the doc quote was "which is very good." Told you rude lady!
> 
> A 4.5 A1c is awesome! I was thrilled that mine was 5.7, but that's because it had come down from a 6.1. Looks like you have very good control.Click to expand...

mine was 5.8 :) just to compare!:blush:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Bebe1 said:


> I had a 1 hour non-fasting test yesterday, with a 132 reading.
> 
> The doctor said this isn't incredibly high, but he wants me to do a 3 hour anyways.
> 
> I'm a bit confused, and not sure where normal levels are for the 1 hour test.
> 
> Anyone able to provide some insight? Just another thing to worry about :(

Hi! welcome to the group!

Sory my laptop battery is about to die but read up a few posts before this one and we gave some advice to another woman who just found out... sorry gotta run! argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> NSTs and BPPs today! getting a little bored with them. lol.

I am not suprised! they seem a little unnecessary to me! They dont even do them over here! I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MizzDeeDee said:


> What about compromising and giving them a late reading from after class? Some people test two hourly anyway.

The two hour thing.. I wonder about that. How common is it for someone to test at the two hour mark? Doc told me i have to test 6 times a day and it has to be before each meal and 1 hour after, but I seem to regulate better within the 2 hour mark.. it is the 1st hour that is high. 

Is this a situation that is up to the Doctor as to how often or what hour you test? You would think they would want it more unified.[/QUOTE]

I think you can do what you like, as long as it is to the best of your ability. If you cant do it in class then you have to do it as soon as. The fact that people are told to do it 2 hourly means that it must give an indication of something. Just record it and go by the 2 hour figure everyone else uses for when you are in class. then the doc can figure it out for himself.


----------



## Emmea12uk

I have been eating wholegrain seded bagels with salmon and cream cheese for breakfast just late and getting good readings but yesturday I had a white one and guess what! I went up to 8.3! Never ever going to eat white bread again. It even tasted like stodge after so many weeks of not eating them!

the last three days my readings have been creeping up again, not high, but higher. I wonder if I am going to go back to the high readings soon? I am not doing anything differently than perhaps not eating my nighttime snack as I am feeling nauseus.


----------



## BizyBee

Mrs. White, we are very similar so thought I'd share. I'm 5'1 and started around 120. I've gained at the top of the range the dr gave me (now 153). My gtt was 81 fasting, 219 1 hr, 200 2 hr, and 150 3 hr. I used to eat things that i thought were healthy like yogurts, cereals, fruits, choc milk, etc also. After being diagnosed, I have chosen lower sugar and carb options of these things and have cut down on pasta and rice and serving sizes. That's all it took. I've been able to control my levels really well once I was aware of the carb count (old yogurt and granola was about 70 carbs!) I even still have a 1/2 cup of ice cream at night and it doesn't affect me. I hope that's all you need too. Just a few minor changes!


----------



## kdea547

cammy said:


> so I kind of just had a scary moment (may sound a little pathetic, but it ha my heart racing)
> 
> So I woke up late today and had a late breaky at about 10am.
> My reading when I woke up was 4.1
> Then I got a bit distracted by my uni work and tested a little late, about 15 minutes. so I tested 2hours 15 mins after lunch and my reading was 7.6 ekkk :S when my limit is supposed to be no more than 6.5
> So I went and washed my hands again and dried them and retested and I got 6.6
> I am a bit confused about which one to take as the correct reading
> 
> But even after my second test I was still worried so I walked up and down my hallway :S for about 10 minutes and tested again and got 4.1 :D
> I heard on this thread that exercise lowers your level so I thought Id try and it obviusly worked
> so now Im really really confused
> 
> Now I kind of have a headache and feel abit woozy, I think its because I got myself so worked up about it.
> 
> Is a reading of 7.6 really bad???

7.6 is higher than it should be at 2 hours, but unless it's consistently that high or creeps up higher than that, it's nothing to worry about, really. A one off reading, or even a couple of higher readings in a period of a few days is bound to happen, just look at what you ate and see if you can adjust it a bit. Also, if you hadn't washed your hands well before the first test, you could have had some sugar or other substance that affected your reading. Otherwise...meters are fairly accurate, but you could have a fairly large difference between hands or even fingers on the same hand. Just the way it is! And exercise lowers blood sugar pretty quickly for most people because it starves your cells for fuel and they'll accept the sugar/insulin from your blood much more quickly.


----------



## xshell79

could anyone explain to me about the carb count how its works etc is it based on just carbs or the sugars in carbs as im bit confused when i read about people having 15g carb for snack and so many for lunch etc......... what is a rough guideline for meals and snacks threwout the day???????????????

been to see my diabetic dietician this morning wasnt to helpful to be honest ...... carnt wait for growth scan nxt tues to see how babys doing .


----------



## kdea547

Oh boy...I had a terrible night last night! I've had an allergic reaction to something or possibly PUPPPs, so my doctor gave me a round of steroids to stop the miserable itching that was keeping me awake all night...I vaguely remember hearing that steroids can raise your blood sugar, but I really had no idea the affect they would have! My 2 hours after dinner blood sugar was 234 (13)!!!!! The highest I have ever seen is around a 170 1 hour after a high carb meal. So, I dutifully exercised for twenty minutes to bring it down and it fell drastically - over 60 points...unfortunately for me, my body goes into fight or flight mode when I'm exercising, so it will drop, but as soon as I stop, the stress hormones that are pumping through my body raise it again, so I couldn't win :cry:. I was also adding in more stress hormones because of my stress over the high, so I was really at a loss.

I finally gave up and went to bed, thinking that if I could sleep, my own stress level would go down and it might have a chance of returning to normal. Unfortunately, I couldn't sleep, so I just tossed and turned. It returned to not dangerously high levels in about 2 hours and was normal by the time I got up this morning. I think the issue is that I took the entire day's dose in one shot yesterday, which it said to do. I'm hoping that low carb eating (only pb, protein, and veggies for me today!) and breaking up the dose will keep me stable until I'm done with the meds. :shrug:


----------



## kdea547

Phew! 111 two hours after a semi-depressing breakfast of string cheese, peanut butter, and baby carrots...right on target!


----------



## xshell79

emmea12uk could u add me to ur list on the front page...........

im due 30th may with a little girl but should be induced on 16th may!

thanks x


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Indeed!
> 
> How often are you seeing the Doc? I saw her Monday (first time) and she is making me see her again this Wednesday.

I saw her and she told me to come back in 3 weeks. I'll be 34 weeks then, so I'm not sure how many more times I will actually see them :shrug:


----------



## Spunky

Emmea12uk said:


> What about compromising and giving them a late reading from after class? Some people test two hourly anyway.

That's a really good idea :thumbup: I usually take my 5 minute passing period to go to the bathroom, but maybe I can do both.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> The two hour thing.. I wonder about that. How common is it for someone to test at the two hour mark? Doc told me i have to test 6 times a day and it has to be before each meal and 1 hour after, but I seem to regulate better within the 2 hour mark.. it is the 1st hour that is high.
> 
> Is this a situation that is up to the Doctor as to how often or what hour you test? You would think they would want it more unified.

I wondered about this too. I know I really failed the 1 hour part of my GTT, and I'm wondering if that had something to do with it. Even though we may be good by 2, maybe they worry about how high it is within an hour because that's when we do the most damage to our bodies? Not really sure though, just a thought.


----------



## Spunky

Emmea12uk said:


> I have been eating wholegrain seded bagels with salmon and cream cheese for breakfast just late and getting good readings but yesturday I had a white one and guess what! I went up to 8.3! Never ever going to eat white bread again. It even tasted like stodge after so many weeks of not eating them!
> 
> the last three days my readings have been creeping up again, not high, but higher. I wonder if I am going to go back to the high readings soon? I am not doing anything differently than perhaps not eating my nighttime snack as I am feeling nauseus.

Sorry the bagel wasn't as good as you wanted and you paid for it!

That sucks that you're not feeling well enough to eat your nighttime snack! Hopefully the current upward trend is a fluke, but if not, at least you're prepared with meds. :thumbup:


----------



## kdea547

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> The two hour thing.. I wonder about that. How common is it for someone to test at the two hour mark? Doc told me i have to test 6 times a day and it has to be before each meal and 1 hour after, but I seem to regulate better within the 2 hour mark.. it is the 1st hour that is high.
> 
> Is this a situation that is up to the Doctor as to how often or what hour you test? You would think they would want it more unified.
> 
> I wondered about this too. I know I really failed the 1 hour part of my GTT, and I'm wondering if that had something to do with it. Even though we may be good by 2, maybe they worry about how high it is within an hour because that's when we do the most damage to our bodies? Not really sure though, just a thought.Click to expand...

1 hour, on average, is when your blood sugar reaches it's peak. Some doctors really want to watch this number, but I think some doctors don't necessarily care how high you are at the peak as long as your body is working properly to bring it back down to normal at 2 hours? A short spike in blood sugar isn't going to cause many issues, but if it stays elevated, that's when the baby is going to be getting way too much sugar.


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi girls, hope you're all feeling okay.
Went to the hospital to meet my dietician.
And literally that's all that happened. They said my levels were great so far and that I didn't need any advice and they'll see me in two weeks. So I spent all my money on bus and expensive hospital sandwich for a 2 minute appointment. Oh well at least it was good news! I was just so tired today.
I was 4.5 this morning and 5.5 after a sandwich.
My highest reading ever has been no more than 6.9, so far so good.
& also if you could add me to the front page that would be great :)
I'm due 5th July with a little girl.
Hope you're all doing well ladies. xxx


----------



## Spunky

xshell79 said:


> could anyone explain to me about the carb count how its works etc is it based on just carbs or the sugars in carbs as im bit confused when i read about people having 15g carb for snack and so many for lunch etc......... what is a rough guideline for meals and snacks threwout the day???????????????
> 
> been to see my diabetic dietician this morning wasnt to helpful to be honest ...... carnt wait for growth scan nxt tues to see how babys doing .

I was told 30-45g of carbs for meals and 15-30 g of carbs for snack, and to do 3 of each a day (breakfast, 2 hours later snack, 2 hours later lunch, 2 hours later snack, 2 hours later dinner, 2 hours later snack then bed)

Hope the growth scan goes well.


----------



## Spunky

kdea547 said:


> Phew! 111 two hours after a semi-depressing breakfast of string cheese, peanut butter, and baby carrots...right on target!

Sorry about such a rough night last night! I too get depressed over eating very well and getting numbers close to target. Didn't know so many other things could effect numbers SO much! Glad the numbers were better than last night though. Hope you're feeling better overall. :hugs:


----------



## Spunky

Rachyroux said:


> Hi girls, hope you're all feeling okay.
> Went to the hospital to meet my dietician.
> And literally that's all that happened. They said my levels were great so far and that I didn't need any advice and they'll see me in two weeks. So I spent all my money on bus and expensive hospital sandwich for a 2 minute appointment. Oh well at least it was good news! I was just so tired today.
> I was 4.5 this morning and 5.5 after a sandwich.
> My highest reading ever has been no more than 6.9, so far so good.
> & also if you could add me to the front page that would be great :)
> I'm due 5th July with a little girl.
> Hope you're all doing well ladies. xxx

I would be annoyed! But I've had a 40 minute meeting where they made me feel better and I walked out to my car and had a good cry. So maybe a 2 minute meeting is better. Glad to hear you're on track :)


----------



## Rachyroux

Spunky said:


> I would be annoyed! But I've had a 40 minute meeting where they made me feel better and I walked out to my car and had a good cry. So maybe a 2 minute meeting is better. Glad to hear you're on track :)

I was a bit annoyed because the only bus that would get me there on time left me with an hour to wait before my appointment. And I'm exhausted lately.
Aw hun :hugs:
I'm finding it all a bit daunting right now. I'm craving chocolate so bad, obviously i'm not having any. But I do miss it. Where as before I wasn't fussed on having it.
And I'm always so exhausted in the morning but make myself get up to do the first lance of the day, and then force myself to eat breakfast, 
however I'm really not a breakfast person as it makes me feel ill eating early, but has to be done I suppose! 
Hope you're ok! :flower:


----------



## Spunky

Rachyroux said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I would be annoyed! But I've had a 40 minute meeting where they made me feel better and I walked out to my car and had a good cry. So maybe a 2 minute meeting is better. Glad to hear you're on track :)
> 
> I was a bit annoyed because the only bus that would get me there on time left me with an hour to wait before my appointment. And I'm exhausted lately.
> Aw hun :hugs:
> I'm finding it all a bit daunting right now. I'm craving chocolate so bad, obviously i'm not having any. But I do miss it. Where as before I wasn't fussed on having it.
> And I'm always so exhausted in the morning but make myself get up to do the first lance of the day, and then force myself to eat breakfast,
> however I'm really not a breakfast person as it makes me feel ill eating early, but has to be done I suppose!
> Hope you're ok! :flower:Click to expand...

I'm doing well, thank you :)
I've found I can have some sweets as long as I drink a ton of water and go for a walk afterwards (I just throw in another test for the day to make sure I can have it again). I had a treat last night in fact because I was wanting it soooo much and I had to give in, I just ate half of what I wanted. If your numbers are great, then why not try? What I've learned is this whole thing is trial and error.
Getting up and pricking my finger first thing in the morning definitely is a lifestyle change that I don't like, but i'ms tarting to get used to it.... I'm looking forward to only having to do it for a couple more months though :haha:
Have you tried different things for breakfast? Maybe other foods wont make you feel as ill? Or at least hopefully your body will get used to it and not make you feel as bad. :hugs:


----------



## kdea547

Spunky said:


> kdea547 said:
> 
> 
> Phew! 111 two hours after a semi-depressing breakfast of string cheese, peanut butter, and baby carrots...right on target!
> 
> Sorry about such a rough night last night! I too get depressed over eating very well and getting numbers close to target. Didn't know so many other things could effect numbers SO much! Glad the numbers were better than last night though. Hope you're feeling better overall. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I am much less stressed out for sure today. 234 is a scary scary number and I hope to never see anything nearly that high again!


----------



## Rachyroux

Spunky said:


> I'm doing well, thank you :)
> I've found I can have some sweets as long as I drink a ton of water and go for a walk afterwards (I just throw in another test for the day to make sure I can have it again). I had a treat last night in fact because I was wanting it soooo much and I had to give in, I just ate half of what I wanted. If your numbers are great, then why not try? What I've learned is this whole thing is trial and error.
> Getting up and pricking my finger first thing in the morning definitely is a lifestyle change that I don't like, but i'ms tarting to get used to it.... I'm looking forward to only having to do it for a couple more months though :haha:
> Have you tried different things for breakfast? Maybe other foods wont make you feel as ill? Or at least hopefully your body will get used to it and not make you feel as bad. :hugs:

Glad to hear it! :)
Yeah I'm going to try testing foods a bit more. The dietician hasn't told me literally anything , and the diabetic consultant hasn't either apart from "cut out sugar, see how you go, that might be all you have to do" and today they were just like "Good job, see you in 2 weeks!" I thought with meeting the dietician i'd get loads of advice about food but hmm no!
I don't really know what to go for with breakfast? What do you tend to eat?
I know what you mean.. I'm really hating pricking my finger as a start to the day. They've told me with PCOS aswell I might end up diabetic after pregnancy so I've got to really be careful!
xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## Spunky

Rachyroux said:


> Glad to hear it! :)
> Yeah I'm going to try testing foods a bit more. The dietician hasn't told me literally anything , and the diabetic consultant hasn't either apart from "cut out sugar, see how you go, that might be all you have to do" and today they were just like "Good job, see you in 2 weeks!" I thought with meeting the dietician i'd get loads of advice about food but hmm no!
> I don't really know what to go for with breakfast? What do you tend to eat?
> I know what you mean.. I'm really hating pricking my finger as a start to the day. They've told me with PCOS aswell I might end up diabetic after pregnancy so I've got to really be careful!
> xxx:hugs:xxx

Breakfast is where I usually get my higher readings, so maybe I'm not a good judge. I always have a glass of milk (even though it adds to my morning carbs so I usually go over the 45g limit, which might be why my morning number is so high! :haha:), some mornings I have toast with a thin layer of jelly (though these two things gave me a reading of 124 this morning after a short walk). I had oatmeal the other day. I'm starting to try eggs (never been a fan). I haven't had cereal since they told me this was the worst thing I could eat (though I may try it if I get bored with the foods I've been eating). Tried a blueberry muffin, reading was fine but this will be questionable with all the sugar. McDonald's Sausage McMuffins have been a downfall of mine. Tried pancakes with syrup (both regular and lite) but they've given me readings of 141-149 1 hour afterwards so it's on my list of foods for people to bring me in the hospital after the baby. Yogurt and some fruit (though I usually save this for my snack). English Muffins with butter. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spunky

I don't have the how to make, but maybe a search would help. My cousin has been doing Weight Watchers and she made me these and though I've hated eggs, I love pairing two of these with breakfast: (Way high in calories, and not healthy by any means, BUT they are low in carbs and sooo tasty with a pound of bacon!)

Egg and Cheese Puffs

Ingredients
1 pound bacon 
10 eggs, beaten 
1 (16 ounce) container cottage cheese 
1 pound Monterey Jack cheese, shredded 
1 (7 ounce) can diced green chile peppers, drained 
1/2 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup butter, melted 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 

Directions
1. Place bacon in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium high heat until evenly brown. Drain, crumble and set aside. 
2. In a large bowl, combine eggs, cottage cheese, Monterey Jack cheese, chile peppers and bacon. Cover and refrigerate overnight. 
3. The next morning, preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
4. Remove cheese mixture from refrigerator; stir in flour, butter, baking powder and salt. Spoon batter into 24 lightly greased muffin cups. 
5. Bake in preheated oven for 25 to 30 minutes, until puffs are slightly golden on top. 


Egg and Cheese Puffs
Servings Per Recipe: 24
Amount Per Serving
Calories: 251
Total Fat: 21g 
Cholesterol: 131mg 
Sodium: 550mg 
Total Carbs: 3.4g 
Dietary Fiber: 0.2g 
Protein: 12.2g


----------



## midori1999

Rachyroux, that sounds like a right pain having to go all the way to the hospital on a bus for a waste of time appointment. I am supposed to see the dietician next week, hoping she can give me more ideas for what to eat tbh. 

Kdea, that sounds awful, no wonder you were worried! Glad it came down in the end though. 

Thanks Emmea, I'm going to try a wholemeal bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon for breakfast tomorrow, although the bagels I got are _huge_, so I might try half first. 

According to my friend who had GD (and was at what is supposed to be one of the top GD/diabetes units in the country) baked crisps like Wotsits or the Walkers 'baked' crisps are meant to be a good savoury 'naughty' snack choice. Humous is also meant to be good due to the protein from the chick peas too, on ryvita or oatcakes or just with crudites. Humous is quite filling, so maybe a good choice if anyone's getting hungry? 

My readings today seem worse, despite the insulin. :nope: It was 5.8 this morning, which is good for me and at least under target, but was 8.0 after breakfast (museli and two boiled eggs, same breakfast gave me a 6.4 last week) and then before luinch 5.6, so good, but after 7.9, so still over, although only just. The same lunch (small jacket potato, tuna, light mayo and salad) gave me a reading of 6.6 last week. I'll see how I go later today and tomorrow though and the nurse is ringing me tomorrow for my readings, so they might suggest more insulin, not sure. I do feel like utter rubbish today though, just really lethargic and headachey. Not sure if that would affect things? Maybe.


----------



## midori1999

Spunky said:


> I don't have the how to make, but maybe a search would help. My cousin has been doing Weight Watchers and she made me these and though I've hated eggs, I love pairing two of these with breakfast: (Way high in calories, and not healthy by any means, BUT they are low in carbs and sooo tasty with a pound of bacon!)
> 
> Egg and Cheese Puffs
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 pound bacon
> 10 eggs, beaten
> 1 (16 ounce) container cottage cheese
> 1 pound Monterey Jack cheese, shredded
> 1 (7 ounce) can diced green chile peppers, drained
> 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
> 1/2 cup butter, melted
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 
> Egg and Cheese Puffs
> Servings Per Recipe: 24
> Amount Per Serving
> Calories: 251
> Total Fat: 21g
> Cholesterol: 131mg
> Sodium: 550mg
> Total Carbs: 3.4g
> Dietary Fiber: 0.2g
> Protein: 12.2g

Thanks for posting. Are these kind of like a batter you fry? Sort of like pancakes/omlettes? I might try them.


----------



## kdea547

midori1999 said:


> Rachyroux, that sounds like a right pain having to go all the way to the hospital on a bus for a waste of time appointment. I am supposed to see the dietician next week, hoping she can give me more ideas for what to eat tbh.
> 
> Kdea, that sounds awful, no wonder you were worried! Glad it came down in the end though.
> 
> Thanks Emmea, I'm going to try a wholemeal bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon for breakfast tomorrow, although the bagels I got are _huge_, so I might try half first.
> 
> According to my friend who had GD (and was at what is supposed to be one of the top GD/diabetes units in the country) baked crisps like Wotsits or the Walkers 'baked' crisps are meant to be a good savoury 'naughty' snack choice. Humous is also meant to be good due to the protein from the chick peas too, on ryvita or oatcakes or just with crudites. Humous is quite filling, so maybe a good choice if anyone's getting hungry?
> 
> My readings today seem worse, despite the insulin. :nope: It was 5.8 this morning, which is good for me and at least under target, but was 8.0 after breakfast (museli and two boiled eggs, same breakfast gave me a 6.4 last week) and then before luinch 5.6, so good, but after 7.9, so still over, although only just. The same lunch (small jacket potato, tuna, light mayo and salad) gave me a reading of 6.6 last week. I'll see how I go later today and tomorrow though and the nurse is ringing me tomorrow for my readings, so they might suggest more insulin, not sure. I do feel like utter rubbish today though, just really lethargic and headachey. Not sure if that would affect things? Maybe.

Maybe you could try changing when you do the injection or try splitting your dose, taking half in the morning, and half at night. It might not make a difference, but it may. I hope you can get it figured out.


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> Thanks for posting. Are these kind of like a batter you fry? Sort of like pancakes/omlettes? I might try them.

Updated above with directions :) They're like little muffins. I would NOT use muffin liners (she tried half and half and they don't peel off of the liners well). She also thought they could have used less butter, but I liked it. 
It's on allrecipes.com
They freeze well. I put 2 of them in sandwich baggies, take them out, defrost in microwave 2 minutes, then cook on high 1-1.5 minutes. Quick and yummy.


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> My readings today seem worse, despite the insulin. :nope: It was 5.8 this morning, which is good for me and at least under target, but was 8.0 after breakfast (museli and two boiled eggs, same breakfast gave me a 6.4 last week) and then before luinch 5.6, so good, but after 7.9, so still over, although only just. The same lunch (small jacket potato, tuna, light mayo and salad) gave me a reading of 6.6 last week. I'll see how I go later today and tomorrow though and the nurse is ringing me tomorrow for my readings, so they might suggest more insulin, not sure. I do feel like utter rubbish today though, just really lethargic and headachey. Not sure if that would affect things? Maybe.

:hugs: I have no clue, but I hope the nurse that calls tomorrow can offer you more help. Maybe since you feel so bad today you can call now? Hope you feel better


----------



## midori1999

kdea547 said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> Rachyroux, that sounds like a right pain having to go all the way to the hospital on a bus for a waste of time appointment. I am supposed to see the dietician next week, hoping she can give me more ideas for what to eat tbh.
> 
> Kdea, that sounds awful, no wonder you were worried! Glad it came down in the end though.
> 
> Thanks Emmea, I'm going to try a wholemeal bagel with cream cheese and smoked salmon for breakfast tomorrow, although the bagels I got are _huge_, so I might try half first.
> 
> According to my friend who had GD (and was at what is supposed to be one of the top GD/diabetes units in the country) baked crisps like Wotsits or the Walkers 'baked' crisps are meant to be a good savoury 'naughty' snack choice. Humous is also meant to be good due to the protein from the chick peas too, on ryvita or oatcakes or just with crudites. Humous is quite filling, so maybe a good choice if anyone's getting hungry?
> 
> My readings today seem worse, despite the insulin. :nope: It was 5.8 this morning, which is good for me and at least under target, but was 8.0 after breakfast (museli and two boiled eggs, same breakfast gave me a 6.4 last week) and then before luinch 5.6, so good, but after 7.9, so still over, although only just. The same lunch (small jacket potato, tuna, light mayo and salad) gave me a reading of 6.6 last week. I'll see how I go later today and tomorrow though and the nurse is ringing me tomorrow for my readings, so they might suggest more insulin, not sure. I do feel like utter rubbish today though, just really lethargic and headachey. Not sure if that would affect things? Maybe.
> 
> Maybe you could try changing when you do the injection or try splitting your dose, taking half in the morning, and half at night. It might not make a difference, but it may. I hope you can get it figured out.Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll see what she says, but I'm not sure if that would work. She said the insulin is designed to slow release over 24 hours, so 12 units would release half a unit per hour, over each hour, over the 24. I'll ask though.


----------



## midori1999

Spunky said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting. Are these kind of like a batter you fry? Sort of like pancakes/omlettes? I might try them.
> 
> Updated above with directions :) They're like little muffins. I would NOT use muffin liners (she tried half and half and they don't peel off of the liners well). She also thought they could have used less butter, but I liked it.
> It's on allrecipes.com
> They freeze well. I put 2 of them in sandwich baggies, take them out, defrost in microwave 2 minutes, then cook on high 1-1.5 minutes. Quick and yummy.Click to expand...




Spunky said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> My readings today seem worse, despite the insulin. :nope: It was 5.8 this morning, which is good for me and at least under target, but was 8.0 after breakfast (museli and two boiled eggs, same breakfast gave me a 6.4 last week) and then before luinch 5.6, so good, but after 7.9, so still over, although only just. The same lunch (small jacket potato, tuna, light mayo and salad) gave me a reading of 6.6 last week. I'll see how I go later today and tomorrow though and the nurse is ringing me tomorrow for my readings, so they might suggest more insulin, not sure. I do feel like utter rubbish today though, just really lethargic and headachey. Not sure if that would affect things? Maybe.
> 
> :hugs: I have no clue, but I hope the nurse that calls tomorrow can offer you more help. Maybe since you feel so bad today you can call now? Hope you feel betterClick to expand...

Thankyou. The cheese puffs sound yummy! We have our own hens, so plenty of eggs! :thumbup:

I think I'm just really tired today. My husband is going out tonight and I'm just about to cook dinner, so once I've done that and got my youngest to bed I can just lounge about on the sofa for the rest of the evening and watch a cheesy film, which I think I'm going to do.


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> Oh boy...I had a terrible night last night! I've had an allergic reaction to something or possibly PUPPPs, so my doctor gave me a round of steroids to stop the miserable itching that was keeping me awake all night...I vaguely remember hearing that steroids can raise your blood sugar, but I really had no idea the affect they would have! My 2 hours after dinner blood sugar was 234 (13)!!!!! The highest I have ever seen is around a 170 1 hour after a high carb meal. So, I dutifully exercised for twenty minutes to bring it down and it fell drastically - over 60 points...unfortunately for me, my body goes into fight or flight mode when I'm exercising, so it will drop, but as soon as I stop, the stress hormones that are pumping through my body raise it again, so I couldn't win :cry:. I was also adding in more stress hormones because of my stress over the high, so I was really at a loss.
> 
> I finally gave up and went to bed, thinking that if I could sleep, my own stress level would go down and it might have a chance of returning to normal. Unfortunately, I couldn't sleep, so I just tossed and turned. It returned to not dangerously high levels in about 2 hours and was normal by the time I got up this morning. I think the issue is that I took the entire day's dose in one shot yesterday, which it said to do. I'm hoping that low carb eating (only pb, protein, and veggies for me today!) and breaking up the dose will keep me stable until I'm done with the meds. :shrug:



Awww no!!!! I would have been going crazy at 13! I feel for you. Sorry you had a really rough time:( I hope you feelbetter soon.:flower:


----------



## Emmea12uk

kdea547 said:


> Phew! 111 two hours after a semi-depressing breakfast of string cheese, peanut butter, and baby carrots...right on target!

oh dear....that doesnt sound like a very exciting breakfast!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Rachyroux said:


> Hi girls, hope you're all feeling okay.
> Went to the hospital to meet my dietician.
> And literally that's all that happened. They said my levels were great so far and that I didn't need any advice and they'll see me in two weeks. So I spent all my money on bus and expensive hospital sandwich for a 2 minute appointment. Oh well at least it was good news! I was just so tired today.
> I was 4.5 this morning and 5.5 after a sandwich.
> My highest reading ever has been no more than 6.9, so far so good.
> & also if you could add me to the front page that would be great :)
> I'm due 5th July with a little girl.
> Hope you're all doing well ladies. xxx

Done! Great news!! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi Emmea12uk - I think we spoke on another thread about GD and I have just come across this thread and thought I would join :)

I am now 16 weeks and have been testing since 13 weeks (I had GD in my first pregnancy which is why it's so early). All is fine apart from my fasting levels in the morning so after seeing my diabetes consultant this afternoon, I have been put on 500mg Metformin in the evening. 

I am trying so hard to stick to the right way of eating but it is very hard! At my midwife appointment this week, I had ketones in my urine so I'm obviously not eating enough carbs. I can't win!

Anyway, I'm back with the consultant in 2 weeks time but I'm hoping the Metformin helps (and I'm also hoping it keeps my weight gain steady!). 

Will try and look back at this thread and see if you all have some tips for me!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it! :)
> Yeah I'm going to try testing foods a bit more. The dietician hasn't told me literally anything , and the diabetic consultant hasn't either apart from "cut out sugar, see how you go, that might be all you have to do" and today they were just like "Good job, see you in 2 weeks!" I thought with meeting the dietician i'd get loads of advice about food but hmm no!
> I don't really know what to go for with breakfast? What do you tend to eat?
> I know what you mean.. I'm really hating pricking my finger as a start to the day. They've told me with PCOS aswell I might end up diabetic after pregnancy so I've got to really be careful!
> xxx:hugs:xxx
> 
> Breakfast is where I usually get my higher readings, so maybe I'm not a good judge. I always have a glass of milk (even though it adds to my morning carbs so I usually go over the 45g limit, which might be why my morning number is so high! :haha:), some mornings I have toast with a thin layer of jelly (though these two things gave me a reading of 124 this morning after a short walk). I had oatmeal the other day. I'm starting to try eggs (never been a fan). I haven't had cereal since they told me this was the worst thing I could eat (though I may try it if I get bored with the foods I've been eating). Tried a blueberry muffin, reading was fine but this will be questionable with all the sugar. McDonald's Sausage McMuffins have been a downfall of mine. Tried pancakes with syrup (both regular and lite) but they've given me readings of 141-149 1 hour afterwards so it's on my list of foods for people to bring me in the hospital after the baby. Yogurt and some fruit (though I usually save this for my snack). English Muffins with butter. Hope this helps.Click to expand...

I had a bowl of cereal today and my 1 hour was at 193! I was a little surprised because this cereal has under ten grams of carbs and like 6 grams of sugar. Maybe I ate too much of it. Debating whether I should try it again but cut it in half or just give it up. 

I've definitely not been consistent, but I have to say that that was the highest reading I've had since I started monitoring. i wonder if like for instance you're at 157 a few times instead of under 140 if they'll try to put you on insulin. I feel this Doc will not even give me any time to figure out how to regulate myself before she pushes meds.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> I had a bowl of cereal today and my 1 hour was at 193! I was a little surprised because this cereal has under ten grams of carbs and like 6 grams of sugar. Maybe I ate too much of it. Debating whether I should try it again but cut it in half or just give it up.
> 
> I've definitely not been consistent, but I have to say that that was the highest reading I've had since I started monitoring. i wonder if like for instance you're at 157 a few times instead of under 140 if they'll try to put you on insulin. I feel this Doc will not even give me any time to figure out how to regulate myself before she pushes meds.

I asked about even healthy cereals and they told me not to. Between the carbs in the cereal and carbs and sugar in the milk they said it was a no go. With a number that high I don't know if I would try it again. The highest I've gotten since testing is a 149. I've only had 4 numbers now that were above 125 (and 3 were from pancakes :growlmad: ). I don't know what they'd do about insulin as my doc was just like well your numbers are fine for now, see you in 3 weeks. :shrugs: Maybe be honest about your hesitation and ask what you can try to change first. Ask to come back in another week before letting them push meds on you. If they insist though, maybe they know better? :shrugs: I wrote notes next to my high ones about what I was eating and she was pleased that by doing that I know what changes should be made.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I had a bowl of cereal today and my 1 hour was at 193! I was a little surprised because this cereal has under ten grams of carbs and like 6 grams of sugar. Maybe I ate too much of it. Debating whether I should try it again but cut it in half or just give it up.
> 
> I've definitely not been consistent, but I have to say that that was the highest reading I've had since I started monitoring. i wonder if like for instance you're at 157 a few times instead of under 140 if they'll try to put you on insulin. I feel this Doc will not even give me any time to figure out how to regulate myself before she pushes meds.
> 
> I asked about even healthy cereals and they told me not to. Between the carbs in the cereal and carbs and sugar in the milk they said it was a no go. With a number that high I don't know if I would try it again. The highest I've gotten since testing is a 149. I've only had 4 numbers now that were above 125 (and 3 were from pancakes :growlmad: ). I don't know what they'd do about insulin as my doc was just like well your numbers are fine for now, see you in 3 weeks. :shrugs: Maybe be honest about your hesitation and ask what you can try to change first. Ask to come back in another week before letting them push meds on you. If they insist though, maybe they know better? :shrugs: I wrote notes next to my high ones about what I was eating and she was pleased that by doing that I know what changes should be made.Click to expand...

Yeah, I've been writing down what I eat in the diary. The highest I had before this was 160(1 Hour)- which I wasn't thrilled about.. but I knew wasn't horrid. It just isn't consistent. 

For instance.. this is what I got for my last three days. 

89 160 105 141 129 140- Tues
102 (feel asleep and missed one....whoops) 97 92 90 157- Weds
98 193 108 132- today so far. 

They are just all over the place. Not horrible though sometimes higher then she wishes. I was a Cert Pharmacy Tech before I got sick and stopped working so I scrutinize meds that are offered during pregnancy. Some insulin are Category B.. I just won't go on one that isn't.


----------



## Spunky

This is what I was given for snack ideas if anyone is interested:

https://www.cdph.ca.gov/HealthInfo/healthyliving/childfamily/Documents/MO-CDAPP-SampleSnacks.pdf


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> This is what I was given for snack ideas if anyone is interested:
> 
> https://www.cdph.ca.gov/HealthInfo/healthyliving/childfamily/Documents/MO-CDAPP-SampleSnacks.pdf

Those have some great ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Poshbird88

Hello everyone my name is Vicky and I am 23 years of age My grandma had GD when she was expecting my dad.

I am being tested for GD as the baby was measuring just outside the average lines on the graph.

I decided to get a home testing kit as I have used my grandmas before as she has type 2 diabetes. 

So I decided to have a sugar lunch with a sugar drink and 2 hours after it measured 9.4 but later on today I seem to have developed a cold will that effect my sugar levels?


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Posh, not sure about the cold and sugar levels. Good luck with your testing.

Spunky, thanks for the ideas.

I decided to have pizza for dinner last night along with my caesar salad. Mmmm. I definitely could've eaten half of the pie, but was good and stopped at 2 slices. My level was 142 (2 hours later), so that helped with my guilt. The only thing missing was pepsi, which I miss a lot. Although I'm getting used to it, food just isn't the same with water.

Emmea, I don't have a sink in my classroom so I have to use the alcohol wipes. I've actually washed my hands and tested, then did the same with the the alcohol and my results were very similar. It's my only option, as I can't leave my kids alone.


----------



## Poshbird88

I have just tested after my dinner and it is 4.7 and I had chips, salad and steak not sure if I have gd or not now.


----------



## BizyBee

Posh, is your dr. having you take the glucose tolerance test? That'll be more accurate. My levels fluctuate quite a bit (based on carbs, proteins, how long between meals, etc.), so a 4.7 could happen even if you have gd.


----------



## midori1999

Hi Poshbird, welcome to the thread. I am no use to you, I'm afraid, but good luck with your test. :hugs:

Bizybee, lucky you about the pizza! I'm jealous! :blush: :haha:

I am 'aaaggghhhhhh!!!!!' about my levels. Despite the insulin, every single after meal reading was over yesterday. It then went up for some reason after my dinner reading without eating aything else, so my bedtime one was 8.9. I went for a walk though as I have to do 'bedtime reading, insulin, then snack' as my bedtime routine and I didn't want to eat again when my reading was so high. 

This morning I thought I'd try two slices of seeded toast with lots of peanut butter on for breakfast as couldn't stomach much else and the diabetic nurse told me I should be able to tolerate toast as a breakfast. My one hour reading was 10.9! Won't be trying that again. I couldn't go out as had the children and my youngest walks slowly/messes about, so I walked the hallway and up and down the stairs a bit to get it down, which must have worked as my before lunch was 4.3. lowest ever yet. 

The nurse was meant to ring me yesterday, but didn't. I am going to ring her on Monday, I'm a bit annoyed that first the 24 hour number had no answer last week and now that she didn't ring me when she had said she would. I know they're busy but it's not really good enough. :growlmad:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Midori. Sorry your levels have been crap. Hope you can get them sorted soon.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Poshbird88 said:


> I have just tested after my dinner and it is 4.7 and I had chips, salad and steak not sure if I have gd or not now.

My blood sugar is approx that when I have meat and veg/salad with potato or chips to.
I was told I have borderline gestational diabetes

It is lovely getting the 4. readings, although today mines have been between 5.1 - 6.5 :( but I've not been as active today though x


----------



## Spunky

Poshbird88 - my numbers have been kick ass, but I still have GD, so just going by what you eat and your tests wont tell you. Good Luck with the test though!

BizyBee - Oh how I miss regular pepsi! I have had diet a couple times now (have switched back and forth through the years) and I think I'll be buying more to get me through the next 8 weeks, but I will so enjoy the real thing once James is here! Water just isn't the same. Though I've been drinking a ton of Crystal Light flavor packets to spice up the water. (For me lunches and dinner need flavored drinks :shrugs:)

midori - Sorry about your numbers and the lack of communication from your nurse. I've been so frustrated with the care of my GD. The regluar nurses and OBs have been awesome, but anything related to GD and it's been crap care. Hope they can be more helpful on Monday!

Ladyred - I had a few inactive days and it showed :( Hard to be so active at this point in the pregnancy for me though! Even though I'm still quite small he has made me so much more uncomfy!! We went for a walk today and he kept pushing out the side of my bump so hard I wanted to cry and we just had to stand there until I could make him move. I told him if he kept behaving like this we wouldn't go on any more walks, husband didn't quite know what to think of my discussion with my bump though...


----------



## Emmea12uk

Poshbird88 said:


> Hello everyone my name is Vicky and I am 23 years of age My grandma had GD when she was expecting my dad.
> 
> I am being tested for GD as the baby was measuring just outside the average lines on the graph.
> 
> I decided to get a home testing kit as I have used my grandmas before as she has type 2 diabetes.
> 
> So I decided to have a sugar lunch with a sugar drink and 2 hours after it measured 9.4 but later on today I seem to have developed a cold will that effect my sugar levels?

Hi!! 9.4 is not good even with a cold. A cold can make it worse though!!


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Hi Poshbird, welcome to the thread. I am no use to you, I'm afraid, but good luck with your test. :hugs:
> 
> Bizybee, lucky you about the pizza! I'm jealous! :blush: :haha:
> 
> I am 'aaaggghhhhhh!!!!!' about my levels. Despite the insulin, every single after meal reading was over yesterday. It then went up for some reason after my dinner reading without eating aything else, so my bedtime one was 8.9. I went for a walk though as I have to do 'bedtime reading, insulin, then snack' as my bedtime routine and I didn't want to eat again when my reading was so high.
> 
> This morning I thought I'd try two slices of seeded toast with lots of peanut butter on for breakfast as couldn't stomach much else and the diabetic nurse told me I should be able to tolerate toast as a breakfast. My one hour reading was 10.9! Won't be trying that again. I couldn't go out as had the children and my youngest walks slowly/messes about, so I walked the hallway and up and down the stairs a bit to get it down, which must have worked as my before lunch was 4.3. lowest ever yet.
> 
> The nurse was meant to ring me yesterday, but didn't. I am going to ring her on Monday, I'm a bit annoyed that first the 24 hour number had no answer last week and now that she didn't ring me when she had said she would. I know they're busy but it's not really good enough. :growlmad:

Awwww I am sorry you are still having problems! How much insulin you on again? I can't believe you haven't been able to get hold of the woman!! You poor thing. You must be so frustrated!


----------



## Emmea12uk

I am starting to take things for granted again! One high reading in nearly two weeks. I had spag Bol for dinner, was 5.8 after so had two packets of crisps - was 4.3 after that! So I had a muller corner yogurt and didn't bother testing as I didn't feel high. I don't get it - where has my gd gone? After being so bad as needing insulin ! Yesterday I ate a zinger tower burger from kfc as I was starving on the go. I didn't have the chips as I thought that was asking for it. After I was only 5.6! I could have had the chips!

I guess it must just be horemone fluctuations! To make it more confusing, I have had a bad infection for nearly two weeks too... That should be making worse right?


----------



## midori1999

Thanks. I hope you're getting on OK? 

I'm on 12 units each night of Levamil I think it is, slow acting. I got the impression they might put it up but wanted to start me off lower to avoid sudden hypos. I did read online today that although it's slow release over 24 hours, you can take it in two doses, so I wonder if taking 6 units every 12 hours might be better? I'm going to ask. 

I did some painting after dinner and it helped get my reading down, was only 7.0 tonight. I can't always go out for a walk after each meal, but I think I am going to try walking around the house after each meal to help get my readings down a bit more now. 

On the plus side, seeded ryvitas seem to be OK. Going to try them for breakfast tomorrow with some cream cheese on.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Maybe they should switch you to fast release like they gave me? Then you could control much better. 

God I hate the exercising to get readings down thing. I just end up being chased by my puppy or my son lol!!


----------



## midori1999

Thanks. I must have cross posted with you before. I'm sorry to hear you have an infection, hope it clears up soon! 

I think they wanted me on slow acting because my fasting readings showed my body was struggling to cope overall and so it would help with that. She said they would probably have to add fast acting insulin as well later on/as I need it, so maybe they'll give me that too next week? 

Did they tell you what your levels had to be to take the fast acting insulin? (is it novorapid or something they've given you?) I know my friend had fast acting only and was told to just take it if her levels went over 8.7, although she was meant to keep them under the 7.8. She only needed 4 doses in the end.


----------



## ladyredlainey

Spunky said:


> Poshbird88 - my numbers have been kick ass, but I still have GD, so just going by what you eat and your tests wont tell you. Good Luck with the test though!
> 
> BizyBee - Oh how I miss regular pepsi! I have had diet a couple times now (have switched back and forth through the years) and I think I'll be buying more to get me through the next 8 weeks, but I will so enjoy the real thing once James is here! Water just isn't the same. Though I've been drinking a ton of Crystal Light flavor packets to spice up the water. (For me lunches and dinner need flavored drinks :shrugs:)
> 
> midori - Sorry about your numbers and the lack of communication from your nurse. I've been so frustrated with the care of my GD. The regluar nurses and OBs have been awesome, but anything related to GD and it's been crap care. Hope they can be more helpful on Monday!
> 
> Ladyred - I had a few inactive days and it showed :( Hard to be so active at this point in the pregnancy for me though! Even though I'm still quite small he has made me so much more uncomfy!! We went for a walk today and he kept pushing out the side of my bump so hard I wanted to cry and we just had to stand there until I could make him move. I told him if he kept behaving like this we wouldn't go on any more walks, husband didn't quite know what to think of my discussion with my bump though...


Loads of hugs! it is so hard when getting further on, I have been close to tears most nights due to being so uncomfy and little one being so active. Same with through the day, although at the moment, I know she is head down, and has her back up against my left side, but those little feet keep kicking all the time.
I hope we both manage to get active again (and everyone else struggling atm!!) soon, and get those sugars down :hugs:


----------



## Poshbird88

Well I figured out that high number was because of drinking isotonic drink.

Last night at 9pm I had apple pie and ice cream and my number was 5.5 after 2 hours.

In the morning before breakfast it was 4.8. After 2 toast and butter it was 2 hours 6.9 after having a breakfast bar which had glucose ingredients and a bananna and OJ to drink it was 6.1 2 hours after. At lunch I then had fish finger sandwich in white bap and a scone to finish with butter it was 5.8.

I am not too concerned as it seems my body is coping with the sugar , what you guys think?


----------



## ladyredlainey

Poshbird88 said:


> Well I figured out that high number was because of drinking isotonic drink.
> 
> Last night at 9pm I had apple pie and ice cream and my number was 5.5 after 2 hours.
> 
> In the morning before breakfast it was 4.8. After 2 toast and butter it was 2 hours 6.9 after having a breakfast bar which had glucose ingredients and a bananna and OJ to drink it was 6.1 2 hours after. At lunch I then had fish finger sandwich in white bap and a scone to finish with butter it was 5.8.
> 
> I am not too concerned as it seems my body is coping with the sugar , what you guys think?

My goodness, I am craving that apple pie and ice cream now! god that sounds lovely! lol. And brilliant blood sugar to!.

Your numbers are staying under the 7, have you been told which level to try and keep the sugars under? I think for me, it is 7.8 although the dietitian said 8, and mines are staying under it, but have been sitting more the 5-6 yesterday and today so far, I much prefer it being in the 4. lol, but I've not been walking as much as normal, just more due to being so sore and tired.

Anyways, to me, it looks like your doing well with your sugars :thumbup: they are keeping between the 4-7 which is great xx


----------



## K123

Those numbers seem really good, but that doesn't necessarily mean you don't have a degree of difficulty processing glucose.

I was diagnosed with GD at the end of Feb, but when I was testing kept getting before meal results in 2s or 3s and didn't get any high results. My GTT was redone, first time had been borderline anyway, and second time I passed (but only just). As a result I'm not having to see diabetes team on regular basis anymore, but am having to keep testing intermittently and have been told to get in touch if I start to get highs as GD usually gets worse as pregnancy progresses. What I have noticed is that after breakfast I always get my highest results of the day, and things like fruit juice send my sugars higher than food does, so I'm trying to be a bit careful with those, while eating a fairly normal diet otherwise.


----------



## Poshbird88

ladyredlainey said:


> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> Well I figured out that high number was because of drinking isotonic drink.
> 
> Last night at 9pm I had apple pie and ice cream and my number was 5.5 after 2 hours.
> 
> In the morning before breakfast it was 4.8. After 2 toast and butter it was 2 hours 6.9 after having a breakfast bar which had glucose ingredients and a bananna and OJ to drink it was 6.1 2 hours after. At lunch I then had fish finger sandwich in white bap and a scone to finish with butter it was 5.8.
> 
> I am not too concerned as it seems my body is coping with the sugar , what you guys think?
> 
> My goodness, I am craving that apple pie and ice cream now! god that sounds lovely! lol. And brilliant blood sugar to!.
> 
> Your numbers are staying under the 7, have you been told which level to try and keep the sugars under? I think for me, it is 7.8 although the dietitian said 8, and mines are staying under it, but have been sitting more the 5-6 yesterday and today so far, I much prefer it being in the 4. lol, but I've not been walking as much as normal, just more due to being so sore and tired.
> 
> Anyways, to me, it looks like your doing well with your sugars :thumbup: they are keeping between the 4-7 which is great xxClick to expand...

ATM I am non diabetic and I have read that they are good numbers for the 'Norm'. I have just been testing to see how I cope with sugar. As I am off for a test on Tuesday.


----------



## Poshbird88

K123 said:


> Those numbers seem really good, but that doesn't necessarily mean you don't have a degree of difficulty processing glucose.
> 
> I was diagnosed with GD at the end of Feb, but when I was testing kept getting before meal results in 2s or 3s and didn't get any high results. My GTT was redone, first time had been borderline anyway, and second time I passed (but only just). As a result I'm not having to see diabetes team on regular basis anymore, but am having to keep testing intermittently and have been told to get in touch if I start to get highs as GD usually gets worse as pregnancy progresses. What I have noticed is that after breakfast I always get my highest results of the day, and things like fruit juice send my sugars higher than food does, so I'm trying to be a bit careful with those, while eating a fairly normal diet otherwise.

But I thought when diabetic if you are eating sugar food your blood glucose stays up after the 2 hours because your insulin has stopped working properly. But if it is going back to the normal range then surely insulin is working?

Especially after eating bannana and a breakfast bar with orange juice that is sugar meal to me.


----------



## midori1999

Sorry, totally selfish post, I am really fed up and sorry for myself.

Before breakfast was up again today and then after lunch of a Wholemeal pitta with roasted peppers and cream cheese, carrot and celery sticks with a blob of humous AND a walk after lunch, my Reading was 9.6!!!

I feel like I'm doing something wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'm not?


----------



## K123

Midori - it's not that you're doing something wrong. That sounds like a very sensible lunch and you went for a walk so you're doing everything you can. GD is not completely down to diet, it's hormones, and unfortunately it may be that you need medication to help your insulin levels. When do you see your Dr/MW next? 

Poshbird - I've found the whole GD thing hard to get my head round. I saw a lot of diabetes nurses and midwives who basically said you failed GTT you have GD, without being particularly bothered about my readings. Last Dr I saw was lovely though, and said he doesn't think I have GD at the moment, but because of my one failed GTT and scoring 7.8 on the retest he thinks I may have 'impaired glucose tolerance' and be at risk of developing GD which is why I'm still testing but able to be a bit more relaxed about things unless my readings change.


----------



## Poshbird88

K123 said:


> Midori - it's not that you're doing something wrong. That sounds like a very sensible lunch and you went for a walk so you're doing everything you can. GD is not completely down to diet, it's hormones, and unfortunately it may be that you need medication to help your insulin levels. When do you see your Dr/MW next?
> 
> Poshbird - I've found the whole GD thing hard to get my head round. I saw a lot of diabetes nurses and midwives who basically said you failed GTT you have GD, without being particularly bothered about my readings. Last Dr I saw was lovely though, and said he doesn't think I have GD at the moment, but because of my one failed GTT and scoring 7.8 on the retest he thinks I may have 'impaired glucose tolerance' and be at risk of developing GD which is why I'm still testing but able to be a bit more relaxed about things unless my readings change.

So if I am reading say 5.8 2 hours after eating chocolate should I feel relaxed and that the chocolate bar wont be harming baby?


----------



## K123

Exactly. I'm meant to test 90mins after eating and get less than 7.5 (everyone seems to be given slightly different guidance by different hospitals) but 5.8 after 2hours is a great reading and your baby is fine.


----------



## Poshbird88

K123 said:


> Exactly. I'm meant to test 90mins after eating and get less than 7.5 (everyone seems to be given slightly different guidance by different hospitals) but 5.8 after 2hours is a great reading and your baby is fine.

So is it problem when you start getting 7 or higher after 2 hours?


----------



## K123

I think so. Even within the UK the numbers and testing times everyone's been given are so diiferent. My readings are supposed to be 4.0-5.5 before meals and 5.0-7.5 90mins later, so I'd guess that below 7 after 2hours is inline with that.


----------



## lindsayscoob

My readings are supposed to be under 7.8 after an hour. So going on that under 7 at 2 hours maybe a little high, but who knows we all seem to be told such different things!!


----------



## K123

I can understand why figures are different in different countries - but it does seem crazy that within the UK they're so different. No wonder we get confused!


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Thanks. I must have cross posted with you before. I'm sorry to hear you have an infection, hope it clears up soon!
> 
> I think they wanted me on slow acting because my fasting readings showed my body was struggling to cope overall and so it would help with that. She said they would probably have to add fast acting insulin as well later on/as I need it, so maybe they'll give me that too next week?
> 
> Did they tell you what your levels had to be to take the fast acting insulin? (is it novorapid or something they've given you?) I know my friend had fast acting only and was told to just take it if her levels went over 8.7, although she was meant to keep them under the 7.8. She only needed 4 doses in the end.



Ahh that makes sense. I have and supposed to take it five mins before food to pre-empt a high. Not during a high which I thought originally.


----------



## Poshbird88

Sorry for starting cravings.

But I have just ate 100g milkbar choc bar and 1 hour later i tested at 6.3


----------



## babybx2

OMG!!! My levels today are as follows:

B4 brekky - 4.9
1hr after a banana and a yoghurt - 8.9 (same brekky usual reading around 5.2-7.0)
1hr after a ham roll lunch - 8.3
1hr after a chicken roast dinner - 8.5

These are all really high aren't they? I haven't done anything else any different, if anything I usually drink 2 small glasses of fresh orange to go with my iron pills but didn't today. Some days previous I have had a sneaky 2 finger kit kat! But not today! 

I have an appointment Thursday with the diabetic midwife and dietician so maybe they can help!


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> Sorry, totally selfish post, I am really fed up and sorry for myself.
> 
> Before breakfast was up again today and then after lunch of a Wholemeal pitta with roasted peppers and cream cheese, carrot and celery sticks with a blob of humous AND a walk after lunch, my Reading was 9.6!!!
> 
> I feel like I'm doing something wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'm not?

You are doing nothing wrong and are doing your very best. There is nothing wrong with the food you are eating - it is just those blasted horemones. I hope you get hold of your diabetic team tomorrow and get some answers. As you said, they started you off softly to prevent hypos and a tougher hand is obviously needed now. I am so sorry you are having a tough time - it will be so much easier once you have the right medication. :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Poshbird88 said:


> K123 said:
> 
> 
> Exactly. I'm meant to test 90mins after eating and get less than 7.5 (everyone seems to be given slightly different guidance by different hospitals) but 5.8 after 2hours is a great reading and your baby is fine.
> 
> So is it problem when you start getting 7 or higher after 2 hours?Click to expand...

Just because your readings are normal after a normal meal, does not mean you will pass a gtt. That is a vast quantity if glucose on an empty stomach with nothing else to help digest it. It does mean though that if you fail your gtt, you won't have too much trouble managing ! Good luck


----------



## Emmea12uk

babybx2 said:


> OMG!!! My levels today are as follows:
> 
> B4 brekky - 4.9
> 1hr after a banana and a yoghurt - 8.9 (same brekky usual reading around 5.2-7.0)
> 1hr after a ham roll lunch - 8.3
> 1hr after a chicken roast dinner - 8.5
> 
> These are all really high aren't they? I haven't done anything else any different, if anything I usually drink 2 small glasses of fresh orange to go with my iron pills but didn't today. Some days previous I have had a sneaky 2 finger kit kat! But not today!
> 
> I have an appointment Thursday with the diabetic midwife and dietician so maybe they can help!

I think if I ate that I wouldn't be too much different tbh. Was your yogurt fat free or low fat? Three things:

Low fat or fat free means high sugar. 

Not eating enough at breakfast in terms of energy will make your body panic by lunch time and actually produce sugar to keep you going. You need a balanced brekkie with loads if energy. Carbs, fruit/vege and protein. If you can't manage any carbs then you need meds.

Bread sends most of us high, especially white bread. Switch to wholegrains and even better with seeds. Again put more protein into your lunch and eat more - that is not enough for a pregnant lady!

Dinner - if you ate a standard roast is good! A little high but I would guess that is because you were so damn hungry!

Soo - eat balanced meals with food in every food group (apart from sugary!). Only adjust carb levels, bot eliminate them and eat three snacks a day with top up your energy by containing small portions of carbs. Good things to snack on include yogurts, nuts and seeds, avacados and protein on rivita etc.

Try that - eating more does not mean higher sugar levels if it is the right stuff.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Poshbird88 said:


> Sorry for starting cravings.
> 
> But I have just ate 100g milkbar choc bar and 1 hour later i tested at 6.3

I ate a double decker and got an hour reading of 4.3 today, when my pre reading was 5.2!! I def have gd - but my insulin seems to go haywire then settle down, I am guessing with horemones surges.


----------



## babybx2

Emmea12uk said:


> I think if I ate that I wouldn't be too much different tbh. Was your yogurt fat free or low fat? Three things:
> 
> Low fat or fat free means high sugar.
> 
> Not eating enough at breakfast in terms of energy will make your body panic by lunch time and actually produce sugar to keep you going. You need a balanced brekkie with loads if energy. Carbs, fruit/vege and protein. If you can't manage any carbs then you need meds.
> 
> Bread sends most of us high, especially white bread. Switch to wholegrains and even better with seeds. Again put more protein into your lunch and eat more - that is not enough for a pregnant lady!
> 
> Dinner - if you ate a standard roast is good! A little high but I would guess that is because you were so damn hungry!
> 
> Soo - eat balanced meals with food in every food group (apart from sugary!). Only adjust carb levels, bot eliminate them and eat three snacks a day with top up your energy by containing small portions of carbs. Good things to snack on include yogurts, nuts and seeds, avacados and protein on rivita etc.
> 
> Try that - eating more does not mean higher sugar levels if it is the right stuff.

My yoghurt wasn't low fat. It was Ski smooth, I have had it before with a banana and my levels are always ok with that. 

I am a very very fussy eater so for me to eat things that you suggested is just so so difficult. I have been managing it ok but today has just gone mental. I usually eat 50/50 bread with egg or bacon which is usually ok.

I eat apples and veg, potatoes with no problems.

I have moved house the past 2 days and I wondered if that has had any input at all as it is the past 2 days that my levels seemed higher!???


----------



## christiek1006

Hi Guys,

I posted during the week to say that I had failed my GTT and was off to the diabetic clinic. I'm reading through this thread - up to page 50!!

I have to phone the last 4 days results through tomorrow and was wondering if I could run them by some of you to see what you think the clinics reaction will be as I have no idea!!

I have not been eating any fruit (since breakfast on the 2nd day and no juice or cereals or choc etc.) I'm really missing normal stuff and my fingers hurt from pricking them 8 times a day lol!! Sorry - moan over!! I have to test first thing in the morning - before and after my 3 meals - and at bed time. I'll just list the before and after meal ones though. She told me 3.5-5.5 before meals and under 8 1hr after.

Thursday: L - 6.6 / 7.1 D - 4.8 / 8.4

Friday: B - 4.7 / 10.3 L - 5.1 / 7.2 D - 4.8 / 6.9

Saturday: B - n/a L - 4.4 / 7.5 D - 4.1 / 9.2

Sunday: B - 4.7 / 7.6 L - 4.8 / 7.9 D - 6.1 / 6.4

My tests are supposed to be 1hr after meals but eg on Sunday dinner its actually 2 hrs after as I forgot! 

I also had a snack on Sat which is really confusing me as after lunch my reading was 7.5 yet 1.5 hrs later before the snack (muller light) the before result was 7.8 / 5.4 (after) so it was still going up somehow even though I had NOTHING to eat or drink from lunch until that snack.

Thanks so much for your thoughts,

Christie :wacko:


----------



## babybx2

Christie it all completely confuses me too. I missing my normal stuff too, finding it really difficult x


----------



## Poshbird88

Emmea12uk said:


> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for starting cravings.
> 
> But I have just ate 100g milkbar choc bar and 1 hour later i tested at 6.3
> 
> I ate a double decker and got an hour reading of 4.3 today, when my pre reading was 5.2!! I def have gd - but my insulin seems to go haywire then settle down, I am guessing with horemones surges.Click to expand...

I see what you mean here Emma. Thanks for explaining:hugs:

This morning after breakfast eating white toast and cup of tea and hour later readings were 7.8 my highest. I am just going to have to be patient which is not me at all lol and see what my results say.

I got leaflet from the hospital and they say I get my results by post I bet that takes forever.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi, does anyone know how long Metformin takes to start working? I was put on it last Thursday and my levels haven't really been affected yet. Does it take a few weeks?


----------



## xshell79

Hi I'm on metformin too I take one after breakfast and evening meal. My sugars have been roughly the same which i thought it make a difference will ask more tomo when I see my consultant as I started them last tue! How many a day are you on?


----------



## Mom2Ben

xshell79 said:


> Hi I'm on metformin too I take one after breakfast and evening meal. My sugars have been roughly the same which i thought it make a difference will ask more tomo when I see my consultant as I started them last tue! How many a day are you on?

Hi - I'm only on 1 a day (500mg with my evening meal) as they are trying to bring down my morning fasting level. The others have been ok so far but I'm only 16 weeks so expect them to start rising soon! 

Have you had any side effects?


----------



## midori1999

Poshbird88 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for starting cravings.
> 
> But I have just ate 100g milkbar choc bar and 1 hour later i tested at 6.3
> 
> I ate a double decker and got an hour reading of 4.3 today, when my pre reading was 5.2!! I def have gd - but my insulin seems to go haywire then settle down, I am guessing with horemones surges.Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you mean here Emma. Thanks for explaining:hugs:
> 
> This morning after breakfast eating white toast and cup of tea and hour later readings were 7.8 my highest. I am just going to have to be patient which is not me at all lol and see what my results say.
> 
> I got leaflet from the hospital and they say I get my results by post I bet that takes forever.Click to expand...

How long before your test? I had a consultant appointment the afternoon of mine and got the results then (only 3 hours after the second blood test). However, I then got a phonecall from the DAU 8 days later telling me I had it. :haha:

I never get whyt it takes so long, it must be annoying. 



Mom2Ben said:


> Hi, does anyone know how long Metformin takes to start working? I was put on it last Thursday and my levels haven't really been affected yet. Does it take a few weeks?

I'm sorry, I don't know how long it takes, but I know it can take a while because my hospital put me straight on insulin as they said it was too late for metaformin as it took a while to see results. (am 27 weeks tomorrow) 

Hopefully it'll start working for you soon. I had the same, problems mainly with my fasting, although the insulin worked right away for that. Pity the rest of my readings have since gone haywire!


----------



## Poshbird88

midori1999 said:


> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for starting cravings.
> 
> But I have just ate 100g milkbar choc bar and 1 hour later i tested at 6.3
> 
> I ate a double decker and got an hour reading of 4.3 today, when my pre reading was 5.2!! I def have gd - but my insulin seems to go haywire then settle down, I am guessing with horemones surges.Click to expand...
> 
> I see what you mean here Emma. Thanks for explaining:hugs:
> 
> This morning after breakfast eating white toast and cup of tea and hour later readings were 7.8 my highest. I am just going to have to be patient which is not me at all lol and see what my results say.
> 
> I got leaflet from the hospital and they say I get my results by post I bet that takes forever.Click to expand...
> 
> How long before your test? I had a consultant appointment the afternoon of mine and got the results then (only 3 hours after the second blood test). However, I then got a phonecall from the DAU 8 days later telling me I had it. :haha:
> 
> I never get whyt it takes so long, it must be annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I go for my test tomorrow morning and she asked me I have a consultant and I dont so maybe I will see one tomorrow.Click to expand...


----------



## Mom2Ben

Mom2Ben said:


> Hi, does anyone know how long Metformin takes to start working? I was put on it last Thursday and my levels haven't really been affected yet. Does it take a few weeks?




> I'm sorry, I don't know how long it takes, but I know it can take a while because my hospital put me straight on insulin as they said it was too late for metaformin as it took a while to see results. (am 27 weeks tomorrow)
> 
> Hopefully it'll start working for you soon. I had the same, problems mainly with my fasting, although the insulin worked right away for that. Pity the rest of my readings have since gone haywire!

Thanks :) In my last pregnancy, I think that was the reason I was also put on insulin straight away as it was too late for anything else. In some ways, I'm glad they've started monitoring me so early so that they can try other things.


----------



## lets get fat

hi ladies,im 30 weeks and i have gd found out 2 weeks ago, im on diet control and test my bloods 5 times a day, ive been doin ok highest reading ive had was 8.8 but that was on my second day since then ive kept my levels between 4 and 6 before meals and no higher than 7.7 after meals, this is my 5th pregnancy and never had gd with others so was completly shocked when i found out, im really missing all my treats like fizzy jellies and chocolate bars but i know i have to be good for the sake of my baby girl, consultant has told me i will be induced at 38 weeks, i will follow this thread because it has helped me a lot over the last couple of weeks 
thankyou xx


----------



## Poshbird88

lets get fat said:


> hi ladies,im 30 weeks and i have gd found out 2 weeks ago, im on diet control and test my bloods 5 times a day, ive been doin ok highest reading ive had was 8.8 but that was on my second day since then ive kept my levels between 4 and 6 before meals and no higher than 7.7 after meals, this is my 5th pregnancy and never had gd with others so was completly shocked when i found out, im really missing all my treats like fizzy jellies and chocolate bars but i know i have to be good for the sake of my baby girl, consultant has told me i will be induced at 38 weeks, i will follow this thread because it has helped me a lot over the last couple of weeks
> thankyou xx

Hey and welcome, everyone is so supportive on here.

I am little confused..... I haven't been diagnosed with GD but as you all know I have been testing and I have noticed in the morning 1 hour after breakfast seems to be my sugars highest point.

I had two slices of toast and cup of tea and it was 7.8

This lunchtime I had big salad with potatos in it, including one scone and miller rice low fat yoghurt thing toffee flavour, cup of tea and 1 hour after that 6.0


----------



## xshell79

Hi mom2ben I haven't had any side effects to be honest as I've been eating realy healthy but I was on metformin before I was preg as I have pcos and I did have side effects then because I wasn't eating as healthy it gave me nausea stomach cramps and toilet trouble . R u having some side effects? I do miss some foods as I have such a sweet tooth!!!!


----------



## Spunky

lets get fat said:


> hi ladies,im 30 weeks and i have gd found out 2 weeks ago, im on diet control and test my bloods 5 times a day, ive been doin ok highest reading ive had was 8.8 but that was on my second day since then ive kept my levels between 4 and 6 before meals and no higher than 7.7 after meals, this is my 5th pregnancy and never had gd with others so was completly shocked when i found out, im really missing all my treats like fizzy jellies and chocolate bars but i know i have to be good for the sake of my baby girl, consultant has told me i will be induced at 38 weeks, i will follow this thread because it has helped me a lot over the last couple of weeks
> thankyou xx

Wow! Only the 5th one you have GD? I would be surprised too! I'm missing so many of my treats too!




Poshbird88 said:


> I am little confused..... I have been diagnosed with GD but as you all know I have been testing and I have noticed in the morning 1 hour after breakfast seems to be my sugars highest point.
> 
> I had two slices of toast and cup of tea and it was 7.8
> 
> This lunchtime I had big salad with potatos in it, including one scone and miller rice low fat yoghurt thing toffee flavour, cup of tea and 1 hour after that 6.0

My highest number is almost always breakfast (unless I have a SUPER naughty dinner). I think someone said at some point that our natural insulin levels are lowest in the morning. Maybe that's why, cause I can consume a lot worse foods later in the day and get better readings.



I'm making a list of foods people should bring me in the hospital if they want to see my baby! A LARGE M&M Sonic Blast (vanilla ice cream with candy mixed in), McDonald's Hotcakes with syrup (since it seems I do not process syrup very well. Who would have thought pure sugar - or even the lite version - would send my numbers up so much :haha:), a regular full sugar pepsi. Can't think of anything else, but I"m sure I'll add to it. Maybe a birthday cake (my birthday is 4 days after my due date and I'm worried whether or not I'll get to gorge on it if he comes after my birthday).

What are you guys missing that you will eat soon after baby?


----------



## Poshbird88

Spunky said:


> lets get fat said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,im 30 weeks and i have gd found out 2 weeks ago, im on diet control and test my bloods 5 times a day, ive been doin ok highest reading ive had was 8.8 but that was on my second day since then ive kept my levels between 4 and 6 before meals and no higher than 7.7 after meals, this is my 5th pregnancy and never had gd with others so was completly shocked when i found out, im really missing all my treats like fizzy jellies and chocolate bars but i know i have to be good for the sake of my baby girl, consultant has told me i will be induced at 38 weeks, i will follow this thread because it has helped me a lot over the last couple of weeks
> thankyou xx
> 
> Wow! Only the 5th one you have GD? I would be surprised too! I'm missing so many of my treats too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> I am little confused..... I have been diagnosed with GD but as you all know I have been testing and I have noticed in the morning 1 hour after breakfast seems to be my sugars highest point.
> 
> I had two slices of toast and cup of tea and it was 7.8
> 
> This lunchtime I had big salad with potatos in it, including one scone and miller rice low fat yoghurt thing toffee flavour, cup of tea and 1 hour after that 6.0Click to expand...
> 
> My highest number is almost always breakfast (unless I have a SUPER naughty dinner). I think someone said at some point that our natural insulin levels are lowest in the morning. Maybe that's why, cause I can consume a lot worse foods later in the day and get better readings.Click to expand...

I take it that is why they test you on a morning (the GTT test ).


----------



## Mom2Ben

Spunky said:


> lets get fat said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies,im 30 weeks and i have gd found out 2 weeks ago, im on diet control and test my bloods 5 times a day, ive been doin ok highest reading ive had was 8.8 but that was on my second day since then ive kept my levels between 4 and 6 before meals and no higher than 7.7 after meals, this is my 5th pregnancy and never had gd with others so was completly shocked when i found out, im really missing all my treats like fizzy jellies and chocolate bars but i know i have to be good for the sake of my baby girl, consultant has told me i will be induced at 38 weeks, i will follow this thread because it has helped me a lot over the last couple of weeks
> thankyou xx
> 
> Wow! Only the 5th one you have GD? I would be surprised too! I'm missing so many of my treats too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> I am little confused..... I have been diagnosed with GD but as you all know I have been testing and I have noticed in the morning 1 hour after breakfast seems to be my sugars highest point.
> 
> I had two slices of toast and cup of tea and it was 7.8
> 
> This lunchtime I had big salad with potatos in it, including one scone and miller rice low fat yoghurt thing toffee flavour, cup of tea and 1 hour after that 6.0Click to expand...
> 
> My highest number is almost always breakfast (unless I have a SUPER naughty dinner). I think someone said at some point that our natural insulin levels are lowest in the morning. Maybe that's why, cause I can consume a lot worse foods later in the day and get better readings.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making a list of foods people should bring me in the hospital if they want to see my baby! A LARGE M&M Sonic Blast (vanilla ice cream with candy mixed in), McDonald's Hotcakes with syrup (since it seems I do not process syrup very well. Who would have thought pure sugar - or even the lite version - would send my numbers up so much :haha:), a regular full sugar pepsi. Can't think of anything else, but I"m sure I'll add to it. Maybe a birthday cake (my birthday is 4 days after my due date and I'm worried whether or not I'll get to gorge on it if he comes after my birthday).
> 
> What are you guys missing that you will eat soon after baby?Click to expand...

I did the same thing in my last pregnancy - all my family who came to visit me in the hospital brought me a sugary treat! :) I was in heaven!


----------



## Poshbird88

Well I have just had alot of white pasta and then for afters I had apple pie and ice cream and it was 8.0 my highest yet seems I had a little too much and insulin couldnt cope with the amount of sugar.


----------



## lindsayscoob

[/QUOTE]

My highest number is almost always breakfast (unless I have a SUPER naughty dinner). I think someone said at some point that our natural insulin levels are lowest in the morning. Maybe that's why, cause I can consume a lot worse foods later in the day and get better readings.



I'm making a list of foods people should bring me in the hospital if they want to see my baby! A LARGE M&M Sonic Blast (vanilla ice cream with candy mixed in), McDonald's Hotcakes with syrup (since it seems I do not process syrup very well. Who would have thought pure sugar - or even the lite version - would send my numbers up so much :haha:), a regular full sugar pepsi. Can't think of anything else, but I"m sure I'll add to it. Maybe a birthday cake (my birthday is 4 days after my due date and I'm worried whether or not I'll get to gorge on it if he comes after my birthday).

What are you guys missing that you will eat soon after baby?[/QUOTE]

I'm having a huuuuuuuuuugee bowl of Frosties, for lunch a big chunk of tiger loaf with pate and then a big fat Yorkie Bar!!!


----------



## babybx2

I am missing so many things.... mainly chocolatey things. I really fancy a snickers bar and some chocolate cake! 

Today I had great results b4 breakfast, after breadfast and after lunch then after my dinner which was sausage, mash and beans it was 8.9!! I am gutted!!! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsWhite

I have been testing my blood sugar since Friday, and the highest reading I have gotten is 130 (which was this morning, after eating cereal). Last night I experimented and ate Taco bell and my blood sugar was 111. Most of the time it has stayed between 98-101, and my fasting blood sugars are always below 90. I am starting to think that I was misdiagnosed, because even when I am not following the diet I am supposed to my numbers aren't that bad...anyone know how common this is?


----------



## Spunky

Poshbird88 said:


> I take it that is why they test you on a morning (the GTT test ).

I was thinking this, but I was wondering if I could fast during the day and take the test in the afternoon and maybe pass it (is it bad that I'm scheming?) :haha:


----------



## Spunky

MrsWhite said:


> I have been testing my blood sugar since Friday, and the highest reading I have gotten is 130 (which was this morning, after eating cereal). Last night I experimented and ate Taco bell and my blood sugar was 111. Most of the time it has stayed between 98-101, and my fasting blood sugars are always below 90. I am starting to think that I was misdiagnosed, because even when I am not following the diet I am supposed to my numbers aren't that bad...anyone know how common this is?

I haven't really been following the diet very strictly as I keep trying foods (like Taco Bell Nachos Bel Grande I got a 94) and they keep coming up reasonable (except for syrup, BUT I think anyone's numbers would be elevated after something so sugary). I am totally in denial. I'm hoping I'm misdiagnosed and am considering asking for a retest when I go back to the diabetes doctor on the 15th. Until then, it doesn't hurt to eat better and test. :shrug: Do you know your results? I failed the one hour fairly badly, but the fasting was good, and I was slightly over for the 2 hour. Still hoping I was misdiagnosed.


----------



## Spunky

Not going back to the dietician! She said I was doing great, wouldn't give me ideas on what to eat for meals (eat healthy. I told her I wasn't sure what that was and she laughed at me and just said to eat healthy). She said I have things under control and don't need to come back. But she said to make an appointment for 3-4 weeks out to talk about what to do after baby. I asked what she meant by that. She told me talk about what I should do to lose weight after baby. I told her I was tired of people telling me I'm fat (Mind you I was overweight BMI 28.7 I was 5'2" and 157lbs but my sugars are good, and I've only gained 12 lbs). I think she thought I was joking and said it two more times while I as on my way out. I know I was overweight, but I don't need to be harrassed for it when I'm doing WELL. I can see if I put on like 25-30lbs already, but I'm doing well, they need to back the hell off in my opinion. Anyone else feeling totally harassed about weight?

Snickers does sound good!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Not going back to the dietician! She said I was doing great, wouldn't give me ideas on what to eat for meals (eat healthy. I told her I wasn't sure what that was and she laughed at me and just said to eat healthy). She said I have things under control and don't need to come back. But she said to make an appointment for 3-4 weeks out to talk about what to do after baby. I asked what she meant by that. She told me talk about what I should do to lose weight after baby. I told her I was tired of people telling me I'm fat (Mind you I was overweight BMI 28.7 I was 5'2" and 157lbs but my sugars are good, and I've only gained 12 lbs). I think she thought I was joking and said it two more times while I as on my way out. I know I was overweight, but I don't need to be harrassed for it when I'm doing WELL. I can see if I put on like 25-30lbs already, but I'm doing well, they need to back the hell off in my opinion. Anyone else feeling totally harassed about weight?
> 
> Snickers does sound good!

Even if you HAD gained 25-30 pounds... what purpose does smacking you in the face about it help?


----------



## MrsWhite

Spunky said:


> MrsWhite said:
> 
> 
> I have been testing my blood sugar since Friday, and the highest reading I have gotten is 130 (which was this morning, after eating cereal). Last night I experimented and ate Taco bell and my blood sugar was 111. Most of the time it has stayed between 98-101, and my fasting blood sugars are always below 90. I am starting to think that I was misdiagnosed, because even when I am not following the diet I am supposed to my numbers aren't that bad...anyone know how common this is?
> 
> I haven't really been following the diet very strictly as I keep trying foods (like Taco Bell Nachos Bel Grande I got a 94) and they keep coming up reasonable (except for syrup, BUT I think anyone's numbers would be elevated after something so sugary). I am totally in denial. I'm hoping I'm misdiagnosed and am considering asking for a retest when I go back to the diabetes doctor on the 15th. Until then, it doesn't hurt to eat better and test. :shrug: Do you know your results? I failed the one hour fairly badly, but the fasting was good, and I was slightly over for the 2 hour. Still hoping I was misdiagnosed.Click to expand...

For my three hour GTT, I was 89 fasting, 214 1 hr, 194 2 hr, 140 3 hr. But, they gave me 100 grams of glucose, first thing in the morning after fasting for 11 hours. I don't see who WOULD handle that sugar load well. During the test, I was very lightheaded, sweaty, clammy, etc, and had to lie down. I don't know, maybe I am in denial, but I'm hoping that I can just eat reasonably and just keep track of blood sugars to keep an eye on it rather than go by the very restricted diet they gave me. I have to eat certain amounts of proteins, starches, etc certain times of day, keep track of it and record it and fax it to them...it's a lot of work and it's really making things difficult, which would be fine if I felt like I had a problem. I want my baby to be healthy, but I just feel like I'm adding stress for no reason!


----------



## BizyBee

Spunky, I want a cadbury egg, milkshake, regular pepsi, and McDonalds in the hospital. I told OH to have yummy things ready for when they cut the chord. :haha:


----------



## lindsayscoob

Morning girlies. Just a quick question does anyone know if Raspberry leaf capsules affect bloods?? I got some from Holland and Barret and they say no added sugars or sweetners, however my bloods have been higher since taking them. Now it could just be that they're going up as my pregnancy goes along, which is to be expected, but I did wonder about the capsules. I'm not taking any today and see what happens. Hope we are all ok this morning, I've got 3 more working days til mat leave and I can't wait!!!


----------



## kdea547

Hey Mrs. White, it's great that your blood sugars are doing well so far. Based on your GTT numbers, unless your have a condition or were taking meds that would affect your blood sugar, it's highly unlikely that you were misdiagnosed. Fast food and other junky stuff can usually be tolerated quite well by someone with mild gestational diabetes because the excess fat in it will slow down the release of the carbohydrates in the meal. If you were to drink a bunch of soda or juice at once, you probably wouldn't have very good numbers. 100 g of glucose is a whole lot to process, but someone with a normally functioning pancrease and normal insulin sensitivity would not struggle to metabolize the sugar. But, since your numbers are great with whatever you're eating, then no one is likely to harrass you about what your diet. Just keep up the testing until someone tells you otherwise, keeping in mind that your body's insulin needs can change drastically and suddenly as your pregnancy progresses and you may need to be more mindful of the diet closer to the end of your pregnancy. Good luck and don't feel bad about your diagnosis. There really isn't much you can do to prevent GD since it is caused by hormones.


----------



## Poshbird88

Did my GTT test... then went straight for burger king had a double whopper with fries and Orange Juice... hour later bloods were 5.8:flower:


----------



## Spunky

MrsWhite said:


> For my three hour GTT, I was 89 fasting, 214 1 hr, 194 2 hr, 140 3 hr. But, they gave me 100 grams of glucose, first thing in the morning after fasting for 11 hours. I don't see who WOULD handle that sugar load well. During the test, I was very lightheaded, sweaty, clammy, etc, and had to lie down. I don't know, maybe I am in denial, but I'm hoping that I can just eat reasonably and just keep track of blood sugars to keep an eye on it rather than go by the very restricted diet they gave me. I have to eat certain amounts of proteins, starches, etc certain times of day, keep track of it and record it and fax it to them...it's a lot of work and it's really making things difficult, which would be fine if I felt like I had a problem. I want my baby to be healthy, but I just feel like I'm adding stress for no reason!

Ah, you really did fail it. My husband thinks the same as you, who would be able to process that much sugar? But I know loads of people that passed the GTT just fine, but not me. I had to keep a food log, but since I'm doing so well they're allowing me to be much more relaxed about it. At your next appointment I would show how well you've been doing and request to be more independent (keeping track on your own and no faxing). Told husband I'm not keeping a food log anymore. He was like but doesn't it help you? I told him when I have a higher number I write in my sugars log next to my number what cause it anyway so what's the point of writing every single thing I eat at every minute? I'm doing what's best for my baby too, but I'm still way in denial.


----------



## lindsayscoob

Well I think I'm facing medication. I had an 8.2 after tea tonight, which is the highest I've ever had. My readings have crept up over hte last couple of days, and I was hoping they'd go back down, but no such luck. Thats the 1st one over target, so I'll give it 1 or 2 more days then contact the diabetes team. I was so proud of how well I was doing, averaged around 5.6 after food. but now its more like 6.6, apart from tonight. Oh well I made it 5 weeks from diagnosis, and not long to go until I have her now so its still positive I suppose!!! Hope you are all ok???


----------



## Poshbird88

lindsayscoob said:


> Well I think I'm facing medication. I had an 8.2 after tea tonight, which is the highest I've ever had. My readings have crept up over hte last couple of days, and I was hoping they'd go back down, but no such luck. Thats the 1st one over target, so I'll give it 1 or 2 more days then contact the diabetes team. I was so proud of how well I was doing, averaged around 5.6 after food. but now its more like 6.6, apart from tonight. Oh well I made it 5 weeks from diagnosis, and not long to go until I have her now so its still positive I suppose!!! Hope you are all ok???

I got 8.3 after eating apple pie and icecream again tonight so I am def going to stop eating that. I worry am hurting baby as I had this last time I ate apple pie and icecream but I just thought it was because I had it after another meal.


----------



## babybx2

I have finally had a good day today:-

B4 breakfast - 4.7
1hr after a banana & a yoghurt for brekky - 5.6
1hr after an egg sarny on 50/50 bread for lunch - 7.5
1hr after turkey, chips, beans for dinner - 5.6

I even had a mars bar about an hour b4 my dinner and I have had good levels all day which has cheered me up because I had been getting at least one level of 8.something every day for the past 4 days!!!

YAY x x x x x

EDIT: Since dinner, I have eaten 2 small cupcakes with lemon icing on top and half a melon plus a cup of tea with 2 sugars. I just tested my blood out of interest and it was 6.2????? It amazes me as I had sausage, mash and beans for dinner yesterday and my reading was 8.9!!!!


----------



## lindsayscoob

babybx2 said:


> I have finally had a good day today:-
> 
> B4 breakfast - 4.7
> 1hr after a banana & a yoghurt for brekky - 5.6
> 1hr after an egg sarny on 50/50 bread for lunch - 7.5
> 1hr after turkey, chips, beans for dinner - 5.6
> 
> I even had a mars bar about an hour b4 my dinner and I have had good levels all day which has cheered me up because I had been getting at least one level of 8.something every day for the past 4 days!!!
> 
> YAY x x x x x
> 
> EDIT: Since dinner, I have eaten 2 small cupcakes with lemon icing on top and half a melon plus a cup of tea with 2 sugars. I just tested my blood out of interest and it was 6.2????? It amazes me as I had sausage, mash and beans for dinner yesterday and my reading was 8.9!!!!

Its so weird what sends bloods up and what doesn't. It was sausage mash and veg that gave me my highest ever reading tonight at 8.2. Well done for the fab readings, keep it up!!!


----------



## babybx2

Thanks hun. I wonder what it is in the sausage and mash then??? lol x


----------



## BizyBee

It is crazy how differently we react to certain foods. Since my levels have been good, ometimes I want to just eat whatever I normally would just to see what would happen. Then I get scared and don't want to hurt the baby so I cave and follow my diet.


----------



## Spunky

BizyBee said:


> It is crazy how differently we react to certain foods. Since my levels have been good, ometimes I want to just eat whatever I normally would just to see what would happen. Then I get scared and don't want to hurt the baby so I cave and follow my diet.

I've been worried too. But I figure the occasional number wont hurt him (and docs have agreed with that). I just make sure I test more. (Had loads of strawberries with some choc sauce, threw in an extra test that day and my sugars were great! Will eat the same size serving again now!)

It's hard not giving into cravings! But I'm sure I'd be a lot heavier if I didn't have to watch my food so much! :blush:


----------



## Rachyroux

hi everyone. I hope all you ladies are doing well. And i.ve had a quick flick through posts and seems generally good. I'm sad to report my previously great levels have gone way up. I.ve avoided sugar like the plague and been careful about carbs since day one of finding out. Eating the same as when i had good readings so i'm really bummed out. Average numbers are way up and i.ve been getting random very high numbers. Sad face :( i'm scared as to what this means.can't believe i was 3.4 before breakfast and after two small pieces of toast it was 8.9 :( up til last few days i hadn't had a reading over 6.9. So confusedxxx


----------



## lindsayscoob

Rachyroux said:


> hi everyone. I hope all you ladies are doing well. And i.ve had a quick flick through posts and seems generally good. I'm sad to report my previously great levels have gone way up. I.ve avoided sugar like the plague and been careful about carbs since day one of finding out. Eating the same as when i had good readings so i'm really bummed out. Average numbers are way up and i.ve been getting random very high numbers. Sad face :( i'm scared as to what this means.can't believe i was 3.4 before breakfast and after two small pieces of toast it was 8.9 :( up til last few days i hadn't had a reading over 6.9. So confusedxxx

I think its just a fact of life with GD, unfortunately its progressive and seems to go from being well controlled to higher over a short space of time. Last week my readings were great but this week I've had 2 over 7 (still below target, but a lot higher for me) a morning one of 6.0, and today 6.1 (so over target) compared to mornings of 4.2, and an 8.2 after tea last night. I'm gutted but keep telling myself I've managed 5 weeks and its nothing I've done, just my body changing as the placenta works harder. I'm sorry its made you feel sad, it has me to. but it won't be long and we'll have babies and then it will all be forgotten. If you're worried get hold of your diabetic team, I will be doing that this morning as I think the solution for me is to go on Metformin.


----------



## MilosMommy7

thursday i go for my next growth scan. i'm getting so anxious to find out if she's put on weight and how much. but i have a feeling she's put some on so i'm not too worried :)


----------



## midori1999

babybx2 said:


> Thanks hun. I wonder what it is in the sausage and mash then??? lol x

Most sausages contain wheat/cereals, which are obviously carbs so will affect you and potato without skins is one of the worst things to eat apparently because of the lack of fibre, type of carbs and the effect fibre has on carb absorbtion. You might find you can have sausages on a cooked breakfast and be fine or sausages with new potatoes instead of mash and be fine. 



Rachyroux said:


> hi everyone. I hope all you ladies are doing well. And i.ve had a quick flick through posts and seems generally good. I'm sad to report my previously great levels have gone way up. I.ve avoided sugar like the plague and been careful about carbs since day one of finding out. Eating the same as when i had good readings so i'm really bummed out. Average numbers are way up and i.ve been getting random very high numbers. Sad face :( i'm scared as to what this means.can't believe i was 3.4 before breakfast and after two small pieces of toast it was 8.9 :( up til last few days i hadn't had a reading over 6.9. So confusedxxx

We're due the same day. 

I was reading something the other day that said there are 5 hormones that contribute to the effects of GD in pregnancy. 4 of these peak at 26-28 weeks and the 5th peaks around week 32. 

I have noticed that in the last week, despite insulin, my readings have been going crazy. Several over 10's and a 9.1 the other day from eating a bowl of lentil soup (lentils very low GI so meant to be good!) with nothing else, for dinner!!! I have given up 'normal' (seeded wholemeal) bread completely now as it makes my readings go crazy and even a wholemeal pitta will if I don't have it with certain things. I can't include any 'obvious' carbs at breakfast at all, so am stuck with omlettes, eggs, bacon etc. It's annoying and worrying, but I have put it down to the peak in hormones and assume they'll adjust/increase my insulin to deal with it. I can't make any more diet adjustments.


----------



## christiek1006

Hi ladies,

I started on insulin yesterday and so far am doing ok! I have to phone in my results daily and they will increase the dose as necessary so will have to wait and see how things go!

Wanted to ask you all about what you were planning about delivery? 

I was chatting to the Dr yesterday briefly and he mentioned that delivery would take place by 39 weeks but as I was hoping for a vbac I am not sure what happens! Seeing him next Tuesday so will find out more then! 

Hope you are all well,

Christie :flower:


----------



## Spunky

rachyroux - :hugs: Sorry your numbers have been so high despite your efforts! Call your doctor and maybe they can help. I would be sad too! :hugs:

lindsayscoob - Good Luck as your doctors today!

Milosmommy7 - Good Luck at your growth scan! We have a specialist ultrasound for something else on Monday April 11th and I'm so anxious and excited and hoping we get good news (which I hope everytime and come home in tears) and that he's growing but not crazy so! Here's hoping your little girl is the right weight now!

midori - sorry your numbers are so bad with insulin! Hopefully the docs can adjust to make sure they're within range. Interesting about the different hormones!! Must be why they test us when they do!

christiek1006 - My doctor's office said if I stay of medication and keep my numbers under control they'll let me go up to 42 weeks without induction and let me have a natural birth. Since I'm not on meds yet (hopefully I can avoid them) they haven't told me what the plan would be if I were. Good Luck getting the birth you want!


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi girls, thankyou for your support and advice.
I calculated my average number was 4.5 at 25 weeks,
went up to 5.1 last week, and I'm dreading this weeks average, but when I look at the average number it doesn't look AS scary. I've only had one 8 so far and a few 7s so fingers crossed.
lindsayscoob- Hope you get some good advice when you phone up today!
midori1999- Happy shared due date, and thanks for the inteserting info on GD linked hormones. Sorry to hear that despite your efforts you've been having a hard time :(
^wishing you both luck.
Thanks Spunky! I'm just hoping that maybe it really is down to a spike in hormones and that it'll settle down.
:hugs: to everyone :)


----------



## kdea547

Midori - have your fasting numbers been okay since you started insulin? If so, you probably need to start some fast acting insulin to sort out your after meal sugars. I'm sure your specialist will be able to help you come up with the right solution. Diabetes is a guessing game all around and it takes a while to get the medication right, especially with our fluctuating hormones! Good luck.

Christie - I also recently started insulin. Because of this, my doctor is being overly cautious about everything (I guess better overly cautious than not at all) and I'm kind of hating every step of the way...anyway, I am being induced at 39 weeks. I am hoping that my little Lily will decide to make her appearance earlier since I'm dreading the extra pain that comes with drug induced labor. I have heard that induction is not safe for a VBAC, but I don't have experience with it. Hopefully you can find out soon what to expect and it's what you want!


----------



## midori1999

I've been to the clinic today and feel much better. I've been 'told off' by the dietician for not eating enough carbs, although obviously they understand why. She reckons I was on about 100g of carbs a day and need more like 180g. She said stick to the 180 or increase them a little more if I feel I need to and they'll just adjust the insulin to fit around a healthy diet. 

They've increased my slow acting insulin to 14 units instead of 12, as my fasting has been 50/50 whether it's over or under my limit and if it's under it's only just under. They've also put me on fast acting insulin before each meal. Just 3 units at first as they don't want me to start having hypos a lot and then I've to ring them Friday with my results and they'll decide either then or next week if I need the level of insulin adjusted further

I feel a bit like a junky (as with my heparin and blood testing, that's 12 stabs a day... :haha: ) but I am really relieved that I can relax a bit about what I eat and now eat a sensible diet, although I obviously still need to be careful. 

Interestingly, the dietician said that although wholemeal/seeded bread is healthier, not to get obsessed as the main thing is keeping my blood glucose under control and 30g of carbs will have the same effect whether it's from wholemeal or white bread. (maybe why some posters seem to cope with white bread/burger buns etc OK?) She also said a 10g carb snack can be an apple or Jaffa cake and although the apple is obviously the better choice, both will have the same effect and not to worry about what percentage of the carbs in something come from sugars, since it will all turn to sugar once I digest it anyway. 

It seems delivery could be as early as 37 weeks, depending on how things go. I went into labour naturally with my third son at 37 weeks anyway, so am hoping lots of encouragement will help me along this time without the need for induction. Scan on Monday, so hopefully baby is getting on well in there!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Went to my Doc today. Very different then the first time. She was very supportive this time though she has started me on insulin. She thinks I only need the fast acting and I only need 1 unit twice a day. She told me looking at my numbers that it was obviously hormonal and that she had no doubt that I wouldn't need insulin after the baby is born. I hope that 1 unit twice a day is enough. I had protein in my urine too and I wasn't to thrilled about that but it seemed to confirm that there was more to this issue than weight. 

Had to speak to the Nutritionist too- I kinda hate her. Regardless of what I eat or what I say she seems to work really hard at making me feel like I don't do anything right. She made me a little angry today and OH was there and she was really pissing him off too.


----------



## Mother of 4

I posted in 3rd trimester but thought I'd also post here. Did you suspect you had GD before your test came back? If so what were your symptoms. I've been battling what I was told was "depression" since February. I was told by a member of my family who is also a therapist that she sends her patients in for testing before they can be counseled to rule certain things out so she was wondering if I had had my GD test yet. I have been reading on the American Diabetes Association website that depression symptoms can be the same as diabetes symptoms. My dr still pushed it off even though I was having problems so I just got my results back. I have my 3 hr test to do now. I haven't been feeling right. The other day I was taking diapers out of the dryer and I got extremely light headed and could barely make it up the stairs. I've also been measuring bigger for the last 2 months which has never happened. Any advice on how you were feeling before you found out you had GD?


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Went to my Doc today. Very different then the first time. She was very supportive this time though she has started me on insulin. She thinks I only need the fast acting and I only need 1 unit twice a day. She told me looking at my numbers that it was obviously hormonal and that she had no doubt that I wouldn't need insulin after the baby is born. I hope that 1 unit twice a day is enough. I had protein in my urine too and I wasn't to thrilled about that but it seemed to confirm that there was more to this issue than weight.
> 
> Had to speak to the Nutritionist too- I kinda hate her. Regardless of what I eat or what I say she seems to work really hard at making me feel like I don't do anything right. She made me a little angry today and OH was there and she was really pissing him off too.

:hugs: Sorry about the insulin, but I hope it helps. That sucks about the protein in your urine too! Do they regularly test for it now? I've only had it once when my blood pressure was high, but they aren't routinely doing it (which surprised me as now they're worried about blood pressure).

Glad OH was there with the nutrionist. My husband has been getting so mad about what they say to me while I'm there, I'm thinking about starting to take him with me (though I'm refusing to go back to her now anyways, she said I don't need to, and she really wasn't that helpful and was rude!). They're supposed to help and empower us, not make us feel like we can't do anything right! But that's how I feel when I go. Instead of focusing on how well I was doing she commented on the odd candy bar (which I counted the carbs for and didn't overdo it and it's not like I ate them everyday!). :hugs:


----------



## Spunky

Mother of 4 said:


> I posted in 3rd trimester but thought I'd also post here. Did you suspect you had GD before your test came back? If so what were your symptoms. I've been battling what I was told was "depression" since February. I was told by a member of my family who is also a therapist that she sends her patients in for testing before they can be counseled to rule certain things out so she was wondering if I had had my GD test yet. I have been reading on the American Diabetes Association website that depression symptoms can be the same as diabetes symptoms. My dr still pushed it off even though I was having problems so I just got my results back. I have my 3 hr test to do now. I haven't been feeling right. The other day I was taking diapers out of the dryer and I got extremely light headed and could barely make it up the stairs. I've also been measuring bigger for the last 2 months which has never happened. Any advice on how you were feeling before you found out you had GD?

Honestly, I didn't think I had many symptoms at all. I had a huge weight gain in a month and I felt like I was a little thirstier. But either could be from pregnancy. I don't really feel highs (though my highest has been 149 or 8.2 once) and I rarely feel my lows (I had a 61 in the middle of the day) so I don't know. Sorry! Hope your test goes well :thumbup:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Went to my Doc today. Very different then the first time. She was very supportive this time though she has started me on insulin. She thinks I only need the fast acting and I only need 1 unit twice a day. She told me looking at my numbers that it was obviously hormonal and that she had no doubt that I wouldn't need insulin after the baby is born. I hope that 1 unit twice a day is enough. I had protein in my urine too and I wasn't to thrilled about that but it seemed to confirm that there was more to this issue than weight.
> 
> Had to speak to the Nutritionist too- I kinda hate her. Regardless of what I eat or what I say she seems to work really hard at making me feel like I don't do anything right. She made me a little angry today and OH was there and she was really pissing him off too.
> 
> :hugs: Sorry about the insulin, but I hope it helps. That sucks about the protein in your urine too! Do they regularly test for it now? I've only had it once when my blood pressure was high, but they aren't routinely doing it (which surprised me as now they're worried about blood pressure).
> 
> Glad OH was there with the nutrionist. My husband has been getting so mad about what they say to me while I'm there, I'm thinking about starting to take him with me (though I'm refusing to go back to her now anyways, she said I don't need to, and she really wasn't that helpful and was rude!). They're supposed to help and empower us, not make us feel like we can't do anything right! But that's how I feel when I go. Instead of focusing on how well I was doing she commented on the odd candy bar (which I counted the carbs for and didn't overdo it and it's not like I ate them everyday!). :hugs:Click to expand...

They didn't say they would test for the protein regularly and when the Doc told me that I had protein I mentioned high blood pressure but she said ketosis, which would be alright if I was on a diet- but I'm not. 

As for nutritionist.. she clearly could see what I was eating but still tried to insinuate that it was my portion size- when it was incredibly clear that it has not a damn thing to do with it. She wanted me to not only measure but to weigh my food and I told her no- OH cut in and told her that we aren't stupid and that he felt she was asking too much by such a thing. 

I got pretty angry with her because it was like she thought I was lying to her! When we first came in my blood sugar was at 130 after not even an hour.. which was awesome.. nurse asked what I ate and I told her.. and Nutritionist snidely cut in, " What did you drink?"

And I replied," Water?"

OH said that she spoke out of both sides of her mouth and was confusing.. and he is a Teacher... he has a bachelors degree and one year of Graduate school.. clearly not a moron. 

I'll stop ranting now.. she just drives me crazy and I have to see her again... next week!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Mother of 4 said:
> 
> 
> I posted in 3rd trimester but thought I'd also post here. Did you suspect you had GD before your test came back? If so what were your symptoms. I've been battling what I was told was "depression" since February. I was told by a member of my family who is also a therapist that she sends her patients in for testing before they can be counseled to rule certain things out so she was wondering if I had had my GD test yet. I have been reading on the American Diabetes Association website that depression symptoms can be the same as diabetes symptoms. My dr still pushed it off even though I was having problems so I just got my results back. I have my 3 hr test to do now. I haven't been feeling right. The other day I was taking diapers out of the dryer and I got extremely light headed and could barely make it up the stairs. I've also been measuring bigger for the last 2 months which has never happened. Any advice on how you were feeling before you found out you had GD?
> 
> Honestly, I didn't think I had many symptoms at all. I had a huge weight gain in a month and I felt like I was a little thirstier. But either could be from pregnancy. I don't really feel highs (though my highest has been 149 or 8.2 once) and I rarely feel my lows (I had a 61 in the middle of the day) so I don't know. Sorry! Hope your test goes well :thumbup:Click to expand...

Same same. I gained 10 pounds in one month.. I suspected because when they tested me when I was 7 weeks I failed the one hour and passed the three hour, which told me i was struggling then with my blood sugar already. 

I also got thirsty and am hungry sometimes for no reason( has to be low blood sugar). 

I also wish you luck on the three hour. All you can do is eat as healthy as you can.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> They didn't say they would test for the protein regularly and when the Doc told me that I had protein I mentioned high blood pressure but she said ketosis, which would be alright if I was on a diet- but I'm not.
> 
> As for nutritionist.. she clearly could see what I was eating but still tried to insinuate that it was my portion size- when it was incredibly clear that it has not a damn thing to do with it. She wanted me to not only measure but to weigh my food and I told her no- OH cut in and told her that we aren't stupid and that he felt she was asking too much by such a thing.
> 
> I got pretty angry with her because it was like she thought I was lying to her! When we first came in my blood sugar was at 130 after not even an hour.. which was awesome.. nurse asked what I ate and I told her.. and Nutritionist snidely cut in, " What did you drink?"
> 
> And I replied," Water?"
> 
> OH said that she spoke out of both sides of her mouth and was confusing.. and he is a Teacher... he has a bachelors degree and one year of Graduate school.. clearly not a moron.
> 
> I'll stop ranting now.. she just drives me crazy and I have to see her again... next week!

My nutrionist wouldn't give me a sample menu, wouldn't tell me what to eat, just told me to "eat healthy" and that I could have a scoop of ice cream (she told me this at the second appt cause I said I was depressed at not being able to eat somethings I had enjoyed) but then went through and commented I see you had a Twix bar (the only sweets I had that day). So not helpful. Read what you wrote to my husband and he volunteered to go to the next diabetes appt (but we don't know if it's worth it for him to take 3 hours off of work for an appt with a new person that may not be a jerk)



MizzDeeDee said:


> Same same. I gained 10 pounds in one month.. I suspected because when they tested me when I was 7 weeks I failed the one hour and passed the three hour, which told me i was struggling then with my blood sugar already.
> 
> I also got thirsty and am hungry sometimes for no reason( has to be low blood sugar).
> 
> I also wish you luck on the three hour. All you can do is eat as healthy as you can.


I passed the 1 hour at 8 weeks. I hadn't gained ANY weight until I was 20 weeks (I lost 6 lbs early and by 20 weeks had just gained that back slowly) then in 5 weeks I put on 8lbs. I was eating what I wanted though... But glad I'm not the only one that put on a lot at once.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> They didn't say they would test for the protein regularly and when the Doc told me that I had protein I mentioned high blood pressure but she said ketosis, which would be alright if I was on a diet- but I'm not.
> 
> As for nutritionist.. she clearly could see what I was eating but still tried to insinuate that it was my portion size- when it was incredibly clear that it has not a damn thing to do with it. She wanted me to not only measure but to weigh my food and I told her no- OH cut in and told her that we aren't stupid and that he felt she was asking too much by such a thing.
> 
> I got pretty angry with her because it was like she thought I was lying to her! When we first came in my blood sugar was at 130 after not even an hour.. which was awesome.. nurse asked what I ate and I told her.. and Nutritionist snidely cut in, " What did you drink?"
> 
> And I replied," Water?"
> 
> OH said that she spoke out of both sides of her mouth and was confusing.. and he is a Teacher... he has a bachelors degree and one year of Graduate school.. clearly not a moron.
> 
> I'll stop ranting now.. she just drives me crazy and I have to see her again... next week!
> 
> My nutrionist wouldn't give me a sample menu, wouldn't tell me what to eat, just told me to "eat healthy" and that I could have a scoop of ice cream (she told me this at the second appt cause I said I was depressed at not being able to eat somethings I had enjoyed) but then went through and commented I see you had a Twix bar (the only sweets I had that day). So not helpful. Read what you wrote to my husband and he volunteered to go to the next diabetes appt (but we don't know if it's worth it for him to take 3 hours off of work for an appt with a new person that may not be a jerk)
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Same same. I gained 10 pounds in one month.. I suspected because when they tested me when I was 7 weeks I failed the one hour and passed the three hour, which told me i was struggling then with my blood sugar already.
> 
> I also got thirsty and am hungry sometimes for no reason( has to be low blood sugar).
> 
> I also wish you luck on the three hour. All you can do is eat as healthy as you can.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I passed the 1 hour at 8 weeks. I hadn't gained ANY weight until I was 20 weeks (I lost 6 lbs early and by 20 weeks had just gained that back slowly) then in 5 weeks I put on 8lbs. I was eating what I wanted though... But glad I'm not the only one that put on a lot at once.Click to expand...

Oh, you're not the only one. I gained alot for two months in a row actually and I know it had to do with sugar. I stopped eating alot of sugar and I am not even gaining weight- so I kinda had a suspicion. 

It is kinda a pain for them to have to take off work- that is what OH had to do too, but I have to be honest, I was thankful. He was aggravated by what I told him, but then when he went in with me he got to truly experience it. 

I can't believe she didn't give you any suggestions! Mine personally gave me suggestions, but they didn't make any damn sense. 

Funny story. After I posted one of the last comments I called the Pharmacist because the Nutritionist told me that my insulin could be at room temperature and be fine. I used to be a Pharmacy Tech and I knew that it was always refrigerated. Called the Pharmacist and she told me that it would only last 28 days since she left it out.. Pharmacist asked me about my condition and started pleasantly chatting with me. Told her that the Nutritionist told me it would be okay (the insulin) indefinitely and that she wasn't very helpful. Pharmacist agreed with me and said, " Most of them aren't." and told me to go into the ADA website to help me out with how to eat properly. I just found it so amusing that she said that to me... because, well, it's true from what I've seen! Seems to be common knowledge.


----------



## Mom2Ben

When I saw the nutritionist in my last pregnancy after I was told I had GD, he asked me how much weight I had gained and when I told him, he raised his eyes and said "a few lettuces leaves wouldn't go amiss." I cried for 3 days as I already thought it was my fault. When I told one of the midwives, she was appalled. He also gave me no advice on what to eat so I defintely won't be seeing him this time round. 

My levels seem to be increasing over the last few days. I used to be able to have 2 slices of thin toast with peanut butter (under 40g of carbs) but yesterday I had a reading of 8.3 afterwards.


----------



## midori1999

MizzDeeDee said:


> Went to my Doc today. Very different then the first time. She was very supportive this time though she has started me on insulin. She thinks I only need the fast acting and I only need 1 unit twice a day. She told me looking at my numbers that it was obviously hormonal and that she had no doubt that I wouldn't need insulin after the baby is born. I hope that 1 unit twice a day is enough. I had protein in my urine too and I wasn't to thrilled about that but it seemed to confirm that there was more to this issue than weight.
> 
> Had to speak to the Nutritionist too- I kinda hate her. Regardless of what I eat or what I say she seems to work really hard at making me feel like I don't do anything right. She made me a little angry today and OH was there and she was really pissing him off too.

Hopefully the insulin will help sort your numbers out. Hopefully they cn find a reason for the protein in your urine too and get that sorted. 

Awful about the nutritionist, hopefully she'll improve. I think I was really lucky with mine, she was very friendly and not patronising, which I have heard some are. 

I upped my slow acting insulin last night and took this mornings 3 unit before breakfast. My after breakfast reading, after having my 'presribed' 40g of carbs was 9.7! So I guess that means they'll be increasing my insulin. Hopefully we can get the numbers sorted soon.


----------



## christiek1006

Did anyone's dietician break down the carb figures? Eg how many for breakfast, lunch , dinner and snacks? Mine asked what I was eating and left it at that - although she was v nice. I can't believe some of yours have been so rude. I'd be really upset. There really is no call to be pure rude to people with snide comments who are there for your advice and guidance. 

Christie


----------



## midori1999

Mine did. 

Breakfast: 40g
snack: 10g
Lunch: 50g
Snack: 10g
Dinner: 50g
Snack: 10g
milk in tea/coffee: 10g. 

She also said if I felt I need to add a few more, then just do so and they'll adjust my insulin to cope with it.


----------



## Mom2Ben

christiek1006 said:


> Did anyone's dietician break down the carb figures? Eg how many for breakfast, lunch , dinner and snacks? Mine asked what I was eating and left it at that - although she was v nice. I can't believe some of yours have been so rude. I'd be really upset. There really is no call to be pure rude to people with snide comments who are there for your advice and guidance.
> 
> Christie

Hi Christie,

I was told to have 40g per main meal and 10g per snack but I think it varies massively!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

christiek1006 said:


> Did anyone's dietician break down the carb figures? Eg how many for breakfast, lunch , dinner and snacks? Mine asked what I was eating and left it at that - although she was v nice. I can't believe some of yours have been so rude. I'd be really upset. There really is no call to be pure rude to people with snide comments who are there for your advice and guidance.
> 
> Christie

Mine told me 15 gram of carbs for breakfast and lunch... but then told me to eat oatmeal and cream of wheat which has 20something to 30 something carbs per serving.. :shrug:

I wouldn't listen to anything mine says.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Mom2Ben said:


> When I saw the nutritionist in my last pregnancy after I was told I had GD, he asked me how much weight I had gained and when I told him, he raised his eyes and said "a few lettuces leaves wouldn't go amiss." I cried for 3 days as I already thought it was my fault. When I told one of the midwives, she was appalled. He also gave me no advice on what to eat so I defintely won't be seeing him this time round.
> 
> My levels seem to be increasing over the last few days. I used to be able to have 2 slices of thin toast with peanut butter (under 40g of carbs) but yesterday I had a reading of 8.3 afterwards.

They tick me off with that. Not ALL is attributed to diet even though they'd like to think it is. 

I am sorry he was such a jerk.


----------



## christiek1006

Thanks for your responses. Mine had been mumbling about 40g when she added up my breakfast but never actually said anything except making sure things were under 10g / 100g. They keep saying that its only a few weeks and will be fine to manage but tbh its another 6 weeks until I am 39 weeks (cut off section date) and every day feels like a month!!!


----------



## babybx2

I saw my diabetic midwife today, I showed her my results book and although I had a few up at 8.7-8.9 she said my results were really good.

I then saw a dietician who helped explain why when I eat certain foods that have no sugar etc actually give a high reading, it is all about mixing carbs with protein and fibre. Also whether or not there is a fast or slow release of sugars, so in effect last nights dinner can effect todays lunch time results!! Mind blowing, good job I too mum with me as she got it.... I haven't got a clue!! lol x


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm back from my appt at MFM. DD is looking good and packed on a whole 1.5 lbs in the last 3 weeks making her 5 lbs 7 oz (compared to the 3 lb 11oz last time). i still weighed the same from last week. so those two pounds was the baby! lol. during the scan she had such bad hiccups and even gave us the middle finger. then we could see her putting her fingers in her mouth. but they couldnt get any good shots to print out. the tech commented on how far down her head was and then asked if i was having contractions already (as if she thought it'd be soon). i had a couple during my NST. 
speaking of NST i almost failed because they did it after my scan and she had fallen asleep. i've had the same nurse do my NST the past few weeks and everytime (if the baby isnt too active) she claims i havent eatin for the day i dont starve myself! wtf does she think i do? i had a snack at 11:30 this morning and left at 12 since my appt was at 12:30. so yes, by the time 1:30 rolled around i was hungry. doesnt mean i didnt eat all day. but she kept asking "are you sure you ate?" uh no, i'm just lieing because i like to starve me and my baby.
my OB appt is at 6 so i'm hoping he checks me and see if her being that head down has down anything for dilation.


----------



## Spunky

christiek1006 said:


> Did anyone's dietician break down the carb figures? Eg how many for breakfast, lunch , dinner and snacks? Mine asked what I was eating and left it at that - although she was v nice. I can't believe some of yours have been so rude. I'd be really upset. There really is no call to be pure rude to people with snide comments who are there for your advice and guidance.
> 
> Christie

Mine said:
Breakfast 15-30g (or 30-45g, but I think it's supposed to be the lower one since our numbers are higher in the morning?)
Snack 15-30g
Lunch 30-45g
Snack 15-30g
Dinner 30-45g
Snack 15-30g


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy7 said:


> DD is looking good and packed on a whole 1.5 lbs in the last 3 weeks making her 5 lbs 7 oz (compared to the 3 lb 11oz last time). i still weighed the same from last week. so those two pounds was the baby! speaking of NST i almost failed because they did it after my scan and she had fallen asleep. i've had the same nurse do my NST the past few weeks and everytime (if the baby isnt too active) she claims i havent eatin for the day i dont starve myself! wtf does she think i do? i had a snack at 11:30 this morning and left at 12 since my appt was at 12:30. so yes, by the time 1:30 rolled around i was hungry. doesnt mean i didnt eat all day. but she kept asking "are you sure you ate?" uh no, i'm just lieing because i like to starve me and my baby.
> my OB appt is at 6 so i'm hoping he checks me and see if her being that head down has down anything for dilation.

Congrats that she's putting on so much weight! What a relief! :happydance:

All I have to say about the whole you're not eating and you're starving your baby is I hate people and everything they have to say. Seriously, what a horrible thing to say to you! There's NO other reason why she's having a nap...
Goof Luck on the dilation! :thumbup:


----------



## helloeveryone

Hi i am being tested for GD next week, i have been given no advice about what to eat in the mean time, but as i don't know if i have it or not, not sure weather to eat normally while i don't know if i have it or not. or eat what i like while i still can...
Any way can some one tell me roughly what foods are safe to eat, as i am hungry and everything i think i can eat i am not sure if it is safe, so i am scared to eat......Thanks....


----------



## MilosMommy7

spunky - i know! i cant believe she says this crap every time i've been there. the other times it didnt tke much to wake her up and get her going. but this time she was just tired and didnt feel like it. at the scan before she was moving all over putting her fingers in her mouth, hiccuping, kicking. you'd think that would out-weigh her lack of movement a half hour later during the NST. the baby gained 1.5 lbs, obviously i've been eating enough like they told me to :)

and my OB didnt check me today :( but he said he would do it next thursdy.


----------



## kdea547

helloeveryone said:


> Hi i am being tested for GD next week, i have been given no advice about what to eat in the mean time, but as i don't know if i have it or not, not sure weather to eat normally while i don't know if i have it or not. or eat what i like while i still can...
> Any way can some one tell me roughly what foods are safe to eat, as i am hungry and everything i think i can eat i am not sure if it is safe, so i am scared to eat......Thanks....

Hey, you shouldn't restrict or change your diet before a GD test as it could affect the results. For example, if you decided to cut out a lot of carbs for the week before the GD test, your test may come back normal even if you have GD. Also, if you load up on too much sugar and carbs the week before, it might give you a positive on your test. Just eat a balanced diet of protein, fat, and carbs. If you look at what to expect when you're expecting (book or website) they have a pregnancy diet, which is very healthy and balanced with a number of calories that is good for the majority of pregnant women.


----------



## babybx2

helloeveryone said:


> Hi i am being tested for GD next week, i have been given no advice about what to eat in the mean time, but as i don't know if i have it or not, not sure weather to eat normally while i don't know if i have it or not. or eat what i like while i still can...
> Any way can some one tell me roughly what foods are safe to eat, as i am hungry and everything i think i can eat i am not sure if it is safe, so i am scared to eat......Thanks....


I would eat what you would normally eat. The GD test is done by fasting, a glucose drink and blood tests so it won't matter what you eat before you start fasting. Just do what you normally do x


----------



## Poshbird88

Just a quick question I went for my Gtt test on tuesday and they told me they would ring if I need to come back and make an appointment and that they will send results through post. Its just I want to know if I should carry on as normal with my diet or stop eating sugar until I know?


----------



## babybx2

Yes I would carry on as normal because if there is no problem with your Blood Sugar level then all is very good - don't change a thing x If your levels are high, they will let you know and it won't make too much of a difference to anything. Well, that is what I did anyway x


----------



## Poshbird88

babybx2 said:


> Yes I would carry on as normal because if there is no problem with your Blood Sugar level then all is very good - don't change a thing x If your levels are high, they will let you know and it won't make too much of a difference to anything. Well, that is what I did anyway x

Thanks for the advice I didnt know what to do as I was worried about harming baby if I was.


----------



## sw121

My diabetes midwife says it should be below 6 before meals and below 8 one hour after meals. I've been monitoring for three weeks now and it's never been above either limit. I've even had times where it's been in the 3s - which is technically a hypo!

Highest I've measured so far is 7.9 which was last night after I pigged out on a chinese takeaway - felt really guilty after by BF kept reminding me I was still below 8.

I don't have to test that often now. Day one I test three times a day - once before each meal. Day two I test 3 times - 1 hour after each meal, and day three I don't have to test at all. I'm on a day off today, but I tested after lunch because we spent all afternoon at the pub where I had three courses, including a poached pear dessert and a glass of fruit juice - 2hrs later I was at 5.0!

Got my growth scan on Thursday to see how baby is doing - but fundal height is measuring spot on.

The only issue I've had is getting life insurance - I had the application in just as I was diagnosed, they approved the policy only to withdraw it again after I updated them on the diagnosis and they now want a medical report. They've already increased my premium by 50% due to my weight, so I won't be happy if they increase it again.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies, does anyone have any advice for me on how to bring my morning fasting levels down? They are between 5.5 and 6 at the moment and I am on Metformin 500mg twice a day (morning and evening) now but it doesn't seem to be making a difference. I don't have a bedtime snack but my Consultant said that it didn't matter. I don't go over 30-40g of carbs for my main meals and my snacks (if I have them) are under 10g. 

I do have another appointment with the diabetes team on Thursday so will ask them but I'm willing to try any other suggestions first!


----------



## K123

My only suggestion would be to try a bedtime snack and see if that makes any difference - although if your consultant has said that it's not needed it may not help.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Gosh I have missed so much on this thread!! How is everyone?!


Afm - I have discharged from diabetes clinic as diet controlled. There had been no more high readings. The doc thinks my horemones had a surge and now have settled down. Fingers crossed it stats that way! 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> i'm back from my appt at MFM. DD is looking good and packed on a whole 1.5 lbs in the last 3 weeks making her 5 lbs 7 oz (compared to the 3 lb 11oz last time). i still weighed the same from last week. so those two pounds was the baby! lol. during the scan she had such bad hiccups and even gave us the middle finger. then we could see her putting her fingers in her mouth. but they couldnt get any good shots to print out. the tech commented on how far down her head was and then asked if i was having contractions already (as if she thought it'd be soon). i had a couple during my NST.
> speaking of NST i almost failed because they did it after my scan and she had fallen asleep. i've had the same nurse do my NST the past few weeks and everytime (if the baby isnt too active) she claims i havent eatin for the day i dont starve myself! wtf does she think i do? i had a snack at 11:30 this morning and left at 12 since my appt was at 12:30. so yes, by the time 1:30 rolled around i was hungry. doesnt mean i didnt eat all day. but she kept asking "are you sure you ate?" uh no, i'm just lieing because i like to starve me and my baby.
> my OB appt is at 6 so i'm hoping he checks me and see if her being that head down has down anything for dilation.

Great news about baby's weight! Not long to go now. Have you got your medication sorted yet? I am so far behind on this thread!


----------



## Spunky

Emmea12uk said:


> Gosh I have missed so much on this thread!! How is everyone?!
> 
> 
> Afm - I have discharged from diabetes clinic as diet controlled. There had been no more high readings. The doc thinks my horemones had a surge and now have settled down. Fingers crossed it stats that way!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

WOW! Congrats!! So exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## cammy

so I was just wondering if anyone on this thread has had a previous gestational diabetes pregnancy and if you encountred any problems in labour and how was you and bub after birth???


----------



## Mom2Ben

cammy said:


> so I was just wondering if anyone on this thread has had a previous gestational diabetes pregnancy and if you encountred any problems in labour and how was you and bub after birth???

Hi - I had GD in my last pregnancy. They induced me at 39 weeks but I don't my son was ready to come out as it ended in a C-section after a long induction. They tested his blood sugar every few hours after he was born but we were both fine. Not sure how it works over there but over here they won't let you go over 39 weeks (most of the time) so if your body isn't ready it can lead to assisted delivery / C-section so it's best to be prepared for that. Hope that helps!


----------



## Emmea12uk

cammy said:


> so I was just wondering if anyone on this thread has had a previous gestational diabetes pregnancy and if you encountred any problems in labour and how was you and bub after birth???

I had it last time too and I stayed diet controlled. We had no problems other than those caused by induction.


----------



## FEDup1981

Hi girls, hope you dont mind me barging in! 

Just had my mw app and there was 3+ of Glucose in my urine.
I cant have a GTT, but from next week i will be testing my blood sugars for a week, then getting the results the following week.
I do have a big sweet craving and im drinking loads.

Could this be an indicator i have Gestational Diabetes? What/why else would my glucose be so high? (second urine of the day after id had coffee and rice krispies - neither with sugar )

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## K123

I would guess that glucose in urine so early in day could link back to what you'd eaten the previous evening rather than that morning - but some of the other women on here may know more than me.


----------



## FEDup1981

K123 said:


> I would guess that glucose in urine so early in day could link back to what you'd eaten the previous evening rather than that morning - but some of the other women on here may know more than me.

Thank you. I had been to the toilet 4 times in the night. Cant quite remember what i had to eat yesterday evening. Veg pizza for tea, flapjack & a donut i think :blush:


----------



## K123

All of those would contain carbs/sugars so your result might indicate GD. That said one of my friends had glucose in her urine at one MW appt and passed her GTT with ease - it can just be a one off result. Think you probably need to just wait and see what your testing next week shows up - and hopefully your results will be fine.


----------



## KatieB

Emmea12 these pics of Baby Louis are for you! Hope you're doing well ladies and will keep popping in from time to time to see how you're managing. I'm making the most of eating what I want treat wise until I have GTT beginning of May. Am really shocked at how big my pre-pregnancy jeans are on me so am going to try to stick a bit to diet anyway (with the exception of fruit gums, ha)! Thanks for your kind messages Emmea and glad to hear your GD is going well xx
 



Attached Files:







048.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2









033.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3









032.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









180.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3









057.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## K123

Gorgeous pics Katie! Congratulations!


----------



## Emmea12uk

Awwwwwww heart breakingly gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing!

After ds and gd first time around I was so slim right after birth but I binged big time and it turned into a bad habit. Dont do it!! Lol


----------



## midori1999

Emmea12uk said:


> Gosh I have missed so much on this thread!! How is everyone?!
> 
> 
> Afm - I have discharged from diabetes clinic as diet controlled. There had been no more high readings. The doc thinks my horemones had a surge and now have settled down. Fingers crossed it stats that way!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

That's brilliant news. Have you got to keep monitoring your sugars or can you just 'get on with it' now? Congrats! :thumbup:



KatieB said:


> Emmea12 these pics of Baby Louis are for you! Hope you're doing well ladies and will keep popping in from time to time to see how you're managing. I'm making the most of eating what I want treat wise until I have GTT beginning of May. Am really shocked at how big my pre-pregnancy jeans are on me so am going to try to stick a bit to diet anyway (with the exception of fruit gums, ha)! Thanks for your kind messages Emmea and glad to hear your GD is going well xx

Aww, he is absolutely gorgeous, my newphew is called Louis too. Huge Congratulations. :happydance:


I've been transferred from the haematology linked ob to the diabetes linked obstetrician today, which si good news, although the haematology linked ob and haematologist still want to see me occasionally. 

Baby was transverse at my scan today, but has turned breech again on the way home, although she has definitely been head down some of the time, so hopefully she'll decide to be head down for delivery. They won't worry about it for another 6 weeks yet. I can't have an ECV though due to being on heparin and they won't allow a breech vaginal birth at my hospital, no compromise at all. Hopefully baby will co-operate! 

Baby weighing in at 1408KG (approx obviously!) today, so not huge but on the large side. Hopefully they can do something withmy insulin to get my sugars more under control on Weds, as my fasting readings are still too hiogh and after breakfast ones mostly too.


----------



## KatieB

Thanks for your lovely messages girls xxx


----------



## helloeveryone

hi i am having a fasting test next week to see if i have got GD when do you get the results and will i know for sure weather or not i have got it ,as i have noticed people sometimes get repeat tests to double check...Thanks for any help...


----------



## Spunky

KatieB said:


> Emmea12 these pics of Baby Louis are for you! Hope you're doing well ladies and will keep popping in from time to time to see how you're managing. I'm making the most of eating what I want treat wise until I have GTT beginning of May. Am really shocked at how big my pre-pregnancy jeans are on me so am going to try to stick a bit to diet anyway (with the exception of fruit gums, ha)! Thanks for your kind messages Emmea and glad to hear your GD is going well xx

SO WONDERFUL!!! Congrats! Very sweet boy!


----------



## Spunky

Saw the MFM specialist today for James' problems. Still has them, he'll have an ultrasound of his liver within a week of being born. Also, at 33w3d he's estimated to be 5lbs7oz!! EEk! His head is in the 95%, leg 71%, ac 65%. BIG BABY! First thing the doc said was who has the big head in the family? Husband has a whole slew of big heads... Starting to get nervous about birth now... over 6 more weeks at half a pound a week, am I really looking at a 8.5lb baby?!


----------



## cammy

gorgeous baby you have there katie!! congrats :D


----------



## cammy

I'm pretty sure its the same here too, they generally dont let you go over 39-40 weeks.

Did you girls find that you did have bigger bubbies?

Only my family and OH knows about me having GD. So when they joke about me having a HUGE baby I get really sensitive and start bawling my eyes out. I jut feel like its my fault and I feel like I've set my son up an unhealthy start. 

The other day I had a scan and the lady doing it had a student and she kept saying to the student how this lady has GD which means baby will be chubbier. And she just kept calling him chubby and fat and it made me feel so bad that I nearly started crying.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

cammy said:


> I'm pretty sure its the same here too, they generally dont let you go over 39-40 weeks.
> 
> Did you girls find that you did have bigger bubbies?
> 
> Only my family and OH knows about me having GD. So when they joke about me having a HUGE baby I get really sensitive and start bawling my eyes out. I jut feel like its my fault and I feel like I've set my son up an unhealthy start.
> 
> The other day I had a scan and the lady doing it had a student and she kept saying to the student how this lady has GD which means baby will be chubbier. And she just kept calling him chubby and fat and it made me feel so bad that I nearly started crying.

That isn't always the case and even if it was.. how inappropriate!


----------



## Mom2Ben

cammy said:


> The other day I had a scan and the lady doing it had a student and she kept saying to the student how this lady has GD which means baby will be chubbier. And she just kept calling him chubby and fat and it made me feel so bad that I nearly started crying.

That's awful! Don't feel that it's your fault but I do know how you are feeling. I kept imagining giving birth to a toddler but my son was 7lbs14oz so not huge at all. Also, I don't think they can really tell how big the baby is as they kept telling me what a big baby he was before he was born and then when he came out they were like "Oh, he wasn't big at all!"


----------



## midori1999

cammy said:


> I'm pretty sure its the same here too, they generally dont let you go over 39-40 weeks.
> 
> Did you girls find that you did have bigger bubbies?
> 
> Only my family and OH knows about me having GD. So when they joke about me having a HUGE baby I get really sensitive and start bawling my eyes out. I jut feel like its my fault and I feel like I've set my son up an unhealthy start.
> 
> The other day I had a scan and the lady doing it had a student and she kept saying to the student how this lady has GD which means baby will be chubbier. And she just kept calling him chubby and fat and it made me feel so bad that I nearly started crying.

From what I can gather, if the GD is well controlled, there's no reason you'd have a bigger baby than anyone else. Certainly my friend who had GD, but managed to control it really well, had a 7lb baby at 39+2. 

Nothing wrong with big babies though. My second son was 10lb at 38 weeks (100th centile) when I didn't have GD, all my babies have been big and some people do just have big babies. He was gorgeous and chubby as were all my sons, but they are all complete skinny minnies now.


----------



## Vicki_g

Hi folks,

Just popping in - I haven't been diagnosed with GD yet but I just know I'm going to be, call it mother's instinct! 

I just wondered, what did you experience as symptoms? I am always pretty thirsty, wake up with a very dry mouth and recently I have been going to the loo constantly. I put some of this down to pregnancy generally but wondered how common it was? Also I am absolutely desperate for carbs and/or something sugary a lot of the time. I am trying very hard to control it by diet and making sure I am walking for 30 mins a day etc but today I feel almost quite faint with the need for stodgy food and I cannot stop going to the loo! I have my GTT in three weeks or so but feel that if I can start to control it now I stand a better chance later if the results come back with the diagnosis.

Thanks :)


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all, think this is a thread for me if thats ok:)

I dont have GD, but Im type two diabetic, controlled by diet (take Metformin but mainly for PCOS). Eaten like crap recently as the clomid was getting me down, didnt think I had any chance of getting a BFP.

Blood sugar post dinner was 8.5 (should be under 7.8 according to nurse) but I hadnt taken my metformin and the crap Ive eaten recently Im sure itll go down after a few healthy days.

Im overweight but fairly active - lost lots of weight last year and put half stone or so on since being on Clomid these last two cycles. 

Been offered a scan on May 9th which will be 8.5 weeks, faaar too long to wait so going for a 6 week one at the private hospital i saw the fs at.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I went to the regular OB Doctor today. I will apparently have to see her every week now, a perinatologist once a week, and the Diabetes Doctor once a week. Alot of running around. 

Also, was told I am measuring one week ahead. Best case scenario is that I will be induced at 39 weeks. Worse case is a c section, but OB said, " It'll be fine."


----------



## lindsayscoob

Morning ladies. I gave myself a bit of a scare last night. I had a reading of 10.6, was VERY socked as it was a normal dinner that has always been fine before. After looking shocked and saying to my hubby 'thats a phone call in the morning' I went back in the kitchen to continue what I was doing, making a diabetic carrot and apple cake!! As I walked in I Suddenly realised that i hadn't washed my hands after grating the apple and carrot, before doing test. Without wanting to get my hopes up I washed my hands and retested, back to normal 6.9!! Phew!! I was proper panicking, especially as I didn't feel like they were that high, and it was such a normal dinner for me, I was starting to wonder what I would be able to eat!! Lesson learnt there!


----------



## K123

That must have been such a relief when you'd washed your hands! I had a similar experience a couple of weeks ago - though I had been naughty and had a nice slice of normal cake at the end of my meal - tested and got an 8.3, my highest reading ever, then realised I'd forgotten to wash my hands and level dropped to 6.4. Proper hand washing is so important!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh! Never thought about washing hands before testing. Just retook mine and it was 6.3! Was 2hrs after breakfast, but had some
Twiglets half hour ago. Last night took it at 4am and it was 7. Hopefully that's solved it as I was quite shocked by 8.3 this morning


----------



## lindsayscoob

The diabetes nurse warned me about hand cream and alcohol rub, but I hadn't thought about other contaminates, until last night. You wouldn't think that the second your blood is on your skin whilst it goes on test strip would be enough to pick up contaminates!!


----------



## lindsayscoob

cranberry987 said:


> Oh! Never thought about washing hands before testing. Just retook mine and it was 6.3! Was 2hrs after breakfast, but had some
> Twiglets half hour ago. Last night took it at 4am and it was 7. Hopefully that's solved it as I was quite shocked by 8.3 this morning


K123 That must have been such a relief when you'd washed your hands! I had a similar experience a couple of weeks ago - though I had been naughty and had a nice slice of normal cake at the end of my meal - tested and got an 8.3, my highest reading ever, then realised I'd forgotten to wash my hands and level dropped to 6.4. Proper hand washing is so important!

Glad both of you sorted your readings!! I know it was such a panic for me!!


----------



## K123

I had been warned about always washing hands before testing, but was in a rush so forgot. Lesson is learnt though and I won't be makign that mistake again!


----------



## cranberry987

Just did pre-lunch and it was 5.2, phew. Ok, gonna stop stressing now.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> I went to the regular OB Doctor today. I will apparently have to see her every week now, a perinatologist once a week, and the Diabetes Doctor once a week. Alot of running around.
> 
> Also, was told I am measuring one week ahead. Best case scenario is that I will be induced at 39 weeks. Worse case is a c section, but OB said, " It'll be fine."

At my ultrasound my baby's leg was measuring like 1.5 weeks ahead, and his head was 3 weeks ahead! So far no one's talked induction or c-section... But we'll see if they start. That's a lot of appointments!!! :hugs: Hopefully you're not working or wont be soon so you can find the time!


----------



## Spunky

That's one thing my diabetic nurse was good about. She told me to wash my hands before every time and said it like 8 times, I said I get it, infection. She said, well that, but also if you eat a banana and don't wash your hands you can come up wiht number like 300 or 400! I was like wow!

Glad the scary numbers went away for you ladies!


----------



## welshwarriors

Got my GTT today and got a phonecall a few hours later to tell me my results were in and they were really really high. I'm gonna have a scan on Friday and after that a appointment with the diabetes clinic and then some other appointment on Tuesday, I really didn't get wat the 2nd appointment was for.
I cried for the last hour or so and after reading online a bit more about I'm even more terrified if I'm honest.


----------



## cammy

lindsayscoob said:


> Morning ladies. I gave myself a bit of a scare last night. I had a reading of 10.6, was VERY socked as it was a normal dinner that has always been fine before. After looking shocked and saying to my hubby 'thats a phone call in the morning' I went back in the kitchen to continue what I was doing, making a diabetic carrot and apple cake!! As I walked in I Suddenly realised that i hadn't washed my hands after grating the apple and carrot, before doing test. Without wanting to get my hopes up I washed my hands and retested, back to normal 6.9!! Phew!! I was proper panicking, especially as I didn't feel like they were that high, and it was such a normal dinner for me, I was starting to wonder what I would be able to eat!! Lesson learnt there!

I've done that a few times, not fun. I'll sit there frozen and panicking like hell and then OH would come in and say, "did you wash your hands first"

huge sign of relief then Id wash and restest and everything was fine :D


----------



## cammy

so I saw the lady who I see about my GD yesturday whilst at an appointment with my doctor. I was under the imprssion that just becaus you have GD does not mean you'll get diaetes. But she made it out as if I'm definately going to get it, and SOON. 
Now I'm freaking out a bit more. :(


----------



## sma1588

well ladies i havnt been in here for awhile but i got my 3 hr test done and from the looks of the results my levels r low like they should be......weird because my 1 hour was high ....they will test me again at 28 weeks though


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I went to the regular OB Doctor today. I will apparently have to see her every week now, a perinatologist once a week, and the Diabetes Doctor once a week. Alot of running around.
> 
> Also, was told I am measuring one week ahead. Best case scenario is that I will be induced at 39 weeks. Worse case is a c section, but OB said, " It'll be fine."
> 
> At my ultrasound my baby's leg was measuring like 1.5 weeks ahead, and his head was 3 weeks ahead! So far no one's talked induction or c-section... But we'll see if they start. That's a lot of appointments!!! :hugs: Hopefully you're not working or wont be soon so you can find the time!Click to expand...

I don't work so I'm pretty lucky. You're right though, it is a lot of appts... and i live an hour away from them all so it's a bit of a pain in the tail. 

Interesting that one Doc says one thing and another says nothing at all. Seems like there is no consistency. It can be so very confusing.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

cammy said:


> so I saw the lady who I see about my GD yesturday whilst at an appointment with my doctor. I was under the imprssion that just becaus you have GD does not mean you'll get diaetes. But she made it out as if I'm definately going to get it, and SOON.
> Now I'm freaking out a bit more. :(

I don't think that you always develop diabetes just because you have Gestational. My Diabetes Doctor told me she had no doubt I would not be a diabetic after the pregnancy.... I think you can but it's not always the case.


----------



## midori1999

welshwarriors said:


> Got my GTT today and got a phonecall a few hours later to tell me my results were in and they were really really high. I'm gonna have a scan on Friday and after that a appointment with the diabetes clinic and then some other appointment on Tuesday, I really didn't get wat the 2nd appointment was for.
> I cried for the last hour or so and after reading online a bit more about I'm even more terrified if I'm honest.

Sorry about your diagnosis, it is very scary/daunting at first, but after a while you get used to it. The risk of complications other than a large baby are mainly associated with diabetes that existed before pregnancy and aren't so much a risk with GD. Plus, if your GD is controlled then that reduces risks much further. 

You'll be monitored very carefully. I am 28+2 today and have been seeing the diabetic clinic weekly and the obstrician fornightly, but next week will move to weekly ob appointments too, which will include weekly scans and doppler scans. They'll take very good care of you. :hugs:



cammy said:


> so I saw the lady who I see about my GD yesturday whilst at an appointment with my doctor. I was under the imprssion that just becaus you have GD does not mean you'll get diaetes. But she made it out as if I'm definately going to get it, and SOON.
> Now I'm freaking out a bit more. :(




MizzDeeDee said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> so I saw the lady who I see about my GD yesturday whilst at an appointment with my doctor. I was under the imprssion that just becaus you have GD does not mean you'll get diaetes. But she made it out as if I'm definately going to get it, and SOON.
> Now I'm freaking out a bit more. :(
> 
> I don't think that you always develop diabetes just because you have Gestational. My Diabetes Doctor told me she had no doubt I would not be a diabetic after the pregnancy.... I think you can but it's not always the case.Click to expand...

I think that some people have diabetes or borderline diabetes before pregnancy, but it isn't picked up and is then diagnosed as gestational until after a pregnancy. My endocrinologist said that he doubts I had diabetes before pregnancy because my levels after the GTT weren't that high. (6.1 fasting, 8.8 after) but that since they have gone mad, which suggests it is hormonal/placental related. I think if you got very high results at the GTT they may suspect diabetes prior to pregnancy. 

If you have GD, it does increase your risk of type 2 diabetes in later life and around 50% of those who had GD will get type 2 within the next 10 years, which is why they test you annually after you have had GD. (In the UK anyway). Your baby will also have a higher than average risk of getting type 2 later on.


----------



## welshwarriors

midori1999 said:


> welshwarriors said:
> 
> 
> Got my GTT today and got a phonecall a few hours later to tell me my results were in and they were really really high. I'm gonna have a scan on Friday and after that a appointment with the diabetes clinic and then some other appointment on Tuesday, I really didn't get wat the 2nd appointment was for.
> I cried for the last hour or so and after reading online a bit more about I'm even more terrified if I'm honest.
> 
> Sorry about your diagnosis, it is very scary/daunting at first, but after a while you get used to it. The risk of complications other than a large baby are mainly associated with diabetes that existed before pregnancy and aren't so much a risk with GD. Plus, if your GD is controlled then that reduces risks much further.
> 
> You'll be monitored very carefully. I am 28+2 today and have been seeing the diabetic clinic weekly and the obstrician fornightly, but next week will move to weekly ob appointments too, which will include weekly scans and doppler scans. They'll take very good care of you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun...I hate it that they call you up with a result but not any further details/information until the appointment. They must know that people get worried sick really. :cry:


----------



## cranberry987

Ok Im now convinced that Im testing totally wrong. Washed hands both times. BG was 6.8 at 12pm (had eaten last at 10am, some melon). I ate some carrots after testing, waited an hour and it WENT DOWN to 5.9. Makes no sense at all.

Have the diabetic nurse calling me at 5pm


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey can I join? This is my 2nd pregnancy, I was diagnosed with GD at 24 weeks with my first, and so they tested me early this time, at 6 weeks I failed the one hr test, and at 7 weeks failed the 3 hour. It's possible I've had Type 2, but my dr is fairly certain the hormones are responsible, but anyway.. Yea it's my 2nd time around dealing with diabetes and pregnancy together, and this time i've been doing it from the beginning =( its been hard, but i do what i have to for the health of my little boy. so far he's been measuring a 3-5 days bigger that my due date at every ultrasound but that's really not too big! My son was 7lbs 3 oz so i did really well managing my GD with him. So far I've remained diet controlled, I have my spikes when I just misjudge and have too much of something, but really haven't had any problems that were unexplainable... so far! Hoping to remain that way b/c I'd like to avoid medication or insulin if possible! I am having a c-section sometime in July, although my EDD is Aug 5. I think i'm "borderline" since I dont have to have meds, BUT i do see a high risk dr just for my ultrasounds... so idk which I'd be considered. I get the ultrasounds every month until the end I will get them more often. So far all his organs have looked EXCELLENT bc i was really worried about organ abnormalities in the beginning when I got GD so early!!


----------



## lindsayscoob

cranberry987 said:


> Ok Im now convinced that Im testing totally wrong. Washed hands both times. BG was 6.8 at 12pm (had eaten last at 10am, some melon). I ate some carrots after testing, waited an hour and it WENT DOWN to 5.9. Makes no sense at all.
> 
> Have the diabetic nurse calling me at 5pm

I don't know why it happens, it just seems to sometimes, well for me anyway. BG was 5.3 first thing, had scrambled egg on toast and hour later it was 4.9. Guess its just another mystery of GD!! :wacko:


----------



## kdea547

Welshwarriors - so sorry about your diagnosis, but truly, GD can be controlled with proper care and monitoring and with good control, the risk of complications is minimal. Diet and exercise are usually enough for most women and really, taking meds if you need them, especially insulin, isn't that big of a deal. I was mad/upset at first, but I'm just trying to take it day by day and be as positive as I can and take everything in stride. It's a whole lot less stressful that way. And at the end of the day, I have to remind myself that it's not my fault. I am taking care of myself and my little one and I just need a little extra help to make sure of the best outcome for both of us! Good luck and I hope that you get paired with a good nurse/specialist with good bedside manner!

Kylarsmom - welcome! So good that you're still able to control it with only diet. I was prediabetic before pregnancy, lost some weight and stopped struggling with it, but at around 16 weeks, my doc decided to start me on a low dose of insulin - mostly precautionary. I hated it at first, but it does give me far more flexibility in what I eat, so I'm okay with it. And, it's been a blessing that I started it when I did, because I've had to take steroids to help with a horrible skin rash. The steroids make my blood sugar spike really high and there's no way I'd have any control without the insulin.


----------



## Kylarsmom

O wow, that's crazy! I do wish I could sometimes take some insulin so I could enjoy a pizza or pasta every once in awhile =( But i can deal with it for a little while, just really makes me sad sometimes!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi Kylarsmom - you sound very similar to me :) I had GD in my last pregnancy too and they've started monitoring me already in this pregnancy :( I am on Metformin SR (3 per day) now after my visit with the Diabetes Doctor today and he has told me he doesn't want me gaining much more weight and even said it was ok if I lost some weight. He also said that Ketones in my urine were fine as it meant I was burning fat. It's so hard as I'm only 18 weeks!!! I am so sick of salad! And it's hardly as if I am massively overweight! My BMI was 26 when I fell pregnant but I shall try my hardest if it is for the health of my LO.


----------



## kdea547

Funny that different doctors have different opinions about ketones. My specialist doesn't want any pregnant women to have any ketones, period. I've been told it's because they don't fully know the impact of ketones on the fetus and would rather stay on the safe side, thus, I have to ingest a good amount of carbs everyday and I really couldn't do that without insulin. I always make ketones when I stick to mostly veggies and protein. Now, I've been wondering how in the world I'm supposed to keep my weight gain down at 15 lbs or so when I'm not allowed to burn off some fat??? Something has to go somewhere to make room for the baby, right? Otherwise, I'll be gaining a lot more than 15 lbs.


----------



## midori1999

kdea547 said:


> Funny that different doctors have different opinions about ketones. My specialist doesn't want any pregnant women to have any ketones, period. I've been told it's because they don't fully know the impact of ketones on the fetus and would rather stay on the safe side, thus, I have to ingest a good amount of carbs everyday and I really couldn't do that without insulin. I always make ketones when I stick to mostly veggies and protein. Now, I've been wondering how in the world I'm supposed to keep my weight gain down at 15 lbs or so when I'm not allowed to burn off some fat??? Something has to go somewhere to make room for the baby, right? Otherwise, I'll be gaining a lot more than 15 lbs.


It is funny, isn't it. I've been told that if I get more than +++ of ketones in my urine I need to go to the hospital as a matter of absolute urgency and only ring them once I am on my way. I've also been told losing weight is not a good thing and to keep my carbs at 180g a day. And they'll adjust my insulin accordingly. I've only gained 7kg so far this pregnancy though. 

Insulin isn't so bad and I certainly couldn't manage without it without absolutely starving myself. I'm on 16 units slow acting now and my fasting is still in the mid 6's and then 3 units fast acting before breakfast and lunch and 4 units before dinner. My after breakfast readings have still been in the 9's and after lunch today 9.9 so they'll need to increase it again. I dread to think what the readings would be if I wasn't on insulin!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Aaah - it's so frustrating that they all say something different! I'm still slightly worried about the whole ketones issue so I am going to make sure that I still have a healthy amount of carbs each day. He did say that it was only a matter of time before I went on to insulin as I had to use it last pregnancy which I already knew. I agree that being on insulin actually makes it easier diet wise. Do you guys test for ketones daily?


----------



## midori1999

I've been told to test for ketones if I get a reading over 10mmol or if I feel unwell. They said trace or a small amount of ketones is normal, so not to worry unless it's +3 or more. 

The insulin has made it easier for me. I literally couldn't eat a thing without it without my readings going mad. I'm still getting high radings after eating not many carbs, (2 slices of seeded wholemeal toast or a small wholemeal bagel for example) but I am more relaxed about it as I know I have to keep the carbs at a sensible amount and they will adjust the insulin accordingly. It was just impossible with diet alone.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> welshwarriors said:
> 
> 
> Got my GTT today and got a phonecall a few hours later to tell me my results were in and they were really really high. I'm gonna have a scan on Friday and after that a appointment with the diabetes clinic and then some other appointment on Tuesday, I really didn't get wat the 2nd appointment was for.
> I cried for the last hour or so and after reading online a bit more about I'm even more terrified if I'm honest.
> 
> Sorry about your diagnosis, it is very scary/daunting at first, but after a while you get used to it. The risk of complications other than a large baby are mainly associated with diabetes that existed before pregnancy and aren't so much a risk with GD. Plus, if your GD is controlled then that reduces risks much further.
> 
> You'll be monitored very carefully. I am 28+2 today and have been seeing the diabetic clinic weekly and the obstrician fornightly, but next week will move to weekly ob appointments too, which will include weekly scans and doppler scans. They'll take very good care of you. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> so I saw the lady who I see about my GD yesturday whilst at an appointment with my doctor. I was under the imprssion that just becaus you have GD does not mean you'll get diaetes. But she made it out as if I'm definately going to get it, and SOON.
> Now I'm freaking out a bit more. :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> so I saw the lady who I see about my GD yesturday whilst at an appointment with my doctor. I was under the imprssion that just becaus you have GD does not mean you'll get diaetes. But she made it out as if I'm definately going to get it, and SOON.
> Now I'm freaking out a bit more. :(Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that you always develop diabetes just because you have Gestational. My Diabetes Doctor told me she had no doubt I would not be a diabetic after the pregnancy.... I think you can but it's not always the case.Click to expand...
> 
> I think that some people have diabetes or borderline diabetes before pregnancy, but it isn't picked up and is then diagnosed as gestational until after a pregnancy. My endocrinologist said that he doubts I had diabetes before pregnancy because my levels after the GTT weren't that high. (6.1 fasting, 8.8 after) but that since they have gone mad, which suggests it is hormonal/placental related. I think if you got very high results at the GTT they may suspect diabetes prior to pregnancy.
> 
> If you have GD, it does increase your risk of type 2 diabetes in later life and around 50% of those who had GD will get type 2 within the next 10 years, which is why they test you annually after you have had GD. (In the UK anyway). Your baby will also have a higher than average risk of getting type 2 later on.Click to expand...

i agree with everything you just said. It does increase the risk of you getting regular type 2 later on and it does mean your baby has a higher risk... only that it isn't a give in that you will be a diabetic after you have the baby. The impression i have got is that it's a "wait and see" kinda thing.


----------



## Spunky

kdea547 said:


> Funny that different doctors have different opinions about ketones. My specialist doesn't want any pregnant women to have any ketones, period. I've been told it's because they don't fully know the impact of ketones on the fetus and would rather stay on the safe side, thus, I have to ingest a good amount of carbs everyday and I really couldn't do that without insulin. I always make ketones when I stick to mostly veggies and protein. Now, I've been wondering how in the world I'm supposed to keep my weight gain down at 15 lbs or so when I'm not allowed to burn off some fat??? Something has to go somewhere to make room for the baby, right? Otherwise, I'll be gaining a lot more than 15 lbs.

I don't know what to say to your questions, but such good points I had to comment! I've been so stressed out about making sure I stay on my target weight! I have 6 weeks left and I'm at 11-12 lbs weight gain depending on the day. My doctor's office only tested for ketones when my blood pressure came up 150/92. I only had trace amounts. They didn't test me before that or since (and I've had a couple appts since then, but my blood pressure hasn't been that bad since). :shrug:


----------



## Spunky

Wouldn't pregnancy be so much easier without having to worry about complications? I'm looking forward to having my boy on the outside and not feeling like every little thing that passes my lips may be bad for him... 

We don't have to be as diet restricted for breastfeeding, do we? Does a lot of sugar pass through breast milk? I mean I know no alcohol still, but what other major restrictions are there? Anyone know?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> I've been told to test for ketones if I get a reading over 10mmol or if I feel unwell. They said trace or a small amount of ketones is normal, so not to worry unless it's +3 or more.
> 
> The insulin has made it easier for me. I literally couldn't eat a thing without it without my readings going mad. I'm still getting high radings after eating not many carbs, (2 slices of seeded wholemeal toast or a small wholemeal bagel for example) but I am more relaxed about it as I know I have to keep the carbs at a sensible amount and they will adjust the insulin accordingly. It was just impossible with diet alone.

I am still struggling even on the insulin. I had lost weight and they had a little bit of a fit about it and told me to eat more.... and they increased my insulin and I am still over 140...but I like you was getting high readings on things like cream of wheat and a small banana... or a salad. 

They told me to stop obsessing and that they would tweek it each week- sounds similar to you. It just bothers me seeing anything over that 140 even though they told me not to worry at 141 or 149 readings.. I can't help it!


They also told me not to stress too... oops.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Wouldn't pregnancy be so much easier without having to worry about complications? I'm looking forward to having my boy on the outside and not feeling like every little thing that passes my lips may be bad for him...
> 
> We don't have to be as diet restricted for breastfeeding, do we? Does a lot of sugar pass through breast milk? I mean I know no alcohol still, but what other major restrictions are there? Anyone know?

I wonder about this too. Doc told me that I probably won't need to be on insulin after delivery, and that breastfeeding would help with the blood sugar, but I don't know what she means by that. 

I am curious about this too.


----------



## cammy

Spunky said:


> Wouldn't pregnancy be so much easier without having to worry about complications? I'm looking forward to having my boy on the outside and not feeling like every little thing that passes my lips may be bad for him...
> 
> We don't have to be as diet restricted for breastfeeding, do we? Does a lot of sugar pass through breast milk? I mean I know no alcohol still, but what other major restrictions are there? Anyone know?

OH YES!!! It would be so much easier and so much less stressful. As well as having GD I have had s many hiccups along the way, so many suspected complications and problems and I am now being tested for more. Its a handful.
I will be so happy when I have my little boy in my arms.

My doctor told me that it all usually disappears after birth, which was a huge sigh of relief. In some cases it stays with you for a while.

I was told after birth I didnt have to be on my diet anymore, not that its much differnt from my normal eating habits anyways.


----------



## K123

My understanding is that if it's GD that's the problem, it is the placenta that's causing your body not to produce the insulin it should, so as soon as you've had baby then your blood sugars should go back to normal and so you can have a normal diet (and a few sugary treats) while breastfeeding. That may be different for anyone they think had underlying diabetes before pregnancy. Although we're now at higher risk of developing type 2 diabetes I think that's over next 10years or so, not anything immediate.


----------



## midori1999

MizzDeeDee said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> I've been told to test for ketones if I get a reading over 10mmol or if I feel unwell. They said trace or a small amount of ketones is normal, so not to worry unless it's +3 or more.
> 
> The insulin has made it easier for me. I literally couldn't eat a thing without it without my readings going mad. I'm still getting high radings after eating not many carbs, (2 slices of seeded wholemeal toast or a small wholemeal bagel for example) but I am more relaxed about it as I know I have to keep the carbs at a sensible amount and they will adjust the insulin accordingly. It was just impossible with diet alone.
> 
> I am still struggling even on the insulin. I had lost weight and they had a little bit of a fit about it and told me to eat more.... and they increased my insulin and I am still over 140...but I like you was getting high readings on things like cream of wheat and a small banana... or a salad.
> 
> They told me to stop obsessing and that they would tweek it each week- sounds similar to you. It just bothers me seeing anything over that 140 even though they told me not to worry at 141 or 149 readings.. I can't help it!
> 
> 
> They also told me not to stress too... oops.Click to expand...

Hopefully they'll get your levels right. My readings have been up to the equivalent of 190 (we use mmol here) even with insulin, so hopefully they'll adjust them when she rings me later. They tend to ignore them unless they go much over 8, which is around 145. 


Not stressing about it is easier said than done. :blush:




K123 said:


> My understanding is that if it's GD that's the problem, it is the placenta that's causing your body not to produce the insulin it should, so as soon as you've had baby then your blood sugars should go back to normal and so you can have a normal diet (and a few sugary treats) while breastfeeding. That may be different for anyone they think had underlying diabetes before pregnancy. Although we're now at higher risk of developing type 2 diabetes I think that's over next 10years or so, not anything immediate.

I've been told that too, that if it's gestational it should go almost as soon as the placenta is delivered.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> I've been told to test for ketones if I get a reading over 10mmol or if I feel unwell. They said trace or a small amount of ketones is normal, so not to worry unless it's +3 or more.
> 
> The insulin has made it easier for me. I literally couldn't eat a thing without it without my readings going mad. I'm still getting high radings after eating not many carbs, (2 slices of seeded wholemeal toast or a small wholemeal bagel for example) but I am more relaxed about it as I know I have to keep the carbs at a sensible amount and they will adjust the insulin accordingly. It was just impossible with diet alone.
> 
> I am still struggling even on the insulin. I had lost weight and they had a little bit of a fit about it and told me to eat more.... and they increased my insulin and I am still over 140...but I like you was getting high readings on things like cream of wheat and a small banana... or a salad.
> 
> They told me to stop obsessing and that they would tweek it each week- sounds similar to you. It just bothers me seeing anything over that 140 even though they told me not to worry at 141 or 149 readings.. I can't help it!
> 
> 
> They also told me not to stress too... oops.Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully they'll get your levels right. My readings have been up to the equivalent of 190 (we use mmol here) even with insulin, so hopefully they'll adjust them when she rings me later. They tend to ignore them unless they go much over 8, which is around 145.
> 
> 
> Not stressing about it is easier said than done. :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K123 said:
> 
> 
> My understanding is that if it's GD that's the problem, it is the placenta that's causing your body not to produce the insulin it should, so as soon as you've had baby then your blood sugars should go back to normal and so you can have a normal diet (and a few sugary treats) while breastfeeding. That may be different for anyone they think had underlying diabetes before pregnancy. Although we're now at higher risk of developing type 2 diabetes I think that's over next 10years or so, not anything immediate.Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told that too, that if it's gestational it should go almost as soon as the placenta is delivered.Click to expand...

Did they tell you guys that you would need to be on an insulin drip during delivery? I was told that this last week.


----------



## K123

I haven't had a drip mentioned yet, and unless my blood sugar levels majorly increase I can't see needing one as at the moment they're viewing me as having slight glucose intolerance rather than GD - but have been told I'll almost definitely have to stay in hospital for 24hours for babys blood sugar levels to be monitored.


----------



## Mom2Ben

I was on an insulin and glucose drip during labour with my DS. I had to test every hour and then if it was high they'd increase the insulin and if it was low they'd increase the glucose. You can't eat either which was very hard as I felt so weak!


----------



## midori1999

Yes, they've said I will need a glucose and an insulin drip during labour. I think it's because I am now on insulin. They have also said there is a higher chance of baby having a hypo after delivery, but I am hoping they can get my levels enough under control by then to reduce the risk. 

My previous labours have been very fast, (5 hours, 4 hours, 3 hours then 45 mins) so I am hoping this one will be the same. They have said I should still be able to be mobile even with the drips in. 

I am also going to continue asking about colostrum harvesting and even if they think I am bonkers, I'm going to express colostrum later on and take frozen in with me in case I need it. I DO NOT want my baby to have formula. No-one seems to have heard of it or think it necessary so far, but I see the GD Obstetrician next Weds, so will ask them about it and maybe ask to speak to the breastfeeding counsellor if I am not happy with their answers.


----------



## kdea547

I have to test for ketones every morning and if I have even trace amounts, they tell me I need to eat more calories and carbs.

Spunky - I agree, I'm hoping to have a much less complicated pregnancy if/when I decide to do this again! Also, I've been told that most women with GD a) go back to normal very very soon after getting rid of the placenta and b) breast feeding burns a lot of extra calories and is supposed to increase your insulin sensitivity, so you should be able to have a lot less restricted diet. Also, you'll need the extra calories to keep up your supply. I will personally keep testing after birth since I had a rough patch with my blood sugar before pregnancy, but I'm hoping to be med free after this and stay that way.


----------



## kdea547

I've been lucky with my insulin in that my fasting number seems to be the one that controls everything else during the day (doesn't make sense...). Anyway, as long as my fasting blood sugar gets regulated by insulin, then I don't usually have any issues after meals....unless I'm really bad and eat a package of skittles after a meal or something...so ashamed :blush: But my diet has improved immensely since I got pregnant and I hope I can keep up with it once Lily gets here.

An insulin drip hasn't been mentioned to me, but I assume it will be so. Even if your blood sugar is under perfect control prior to labor, stress hormones can make it skyrocket. And, if you're on a drip for any reason, they'll usually put it on a mobile cart so you can still get up and move around during labor.

I _will_ be demanding to hold and breastfeed my baby as soon as possible. I'm afraid that if they try to give her a bottle that I won't be able to breastfeed and I'm already nervous enough about making it work.


----------



## Spunky

Thanks for the responses ladies!

I've lost a couple pounds this week :( . I've been hungrier and eating more (and a little more sweets). Numbers still good (highest this week was one breakfast was above 120 - 126, everything else below 120). Baby probably just having a growth spurt?
I'm down to a 10lb weight gain now...


----------



## Spunky

kdea547 said:


> I've been lucky with my insulin in that my fasting number seems to be the one that controls everything else during the day (doesn't make sense...). Anyway, as long as my fasting blood sugar gets regulated by insulin, then I don't usually have any issues after meals....unless I'm really bad and eat a package of skittles after a meal or something...so ashamed :blush: But my diet has improved immensely since I got pregnant and I hope I can keep up with it once Lily gets here.

I've been sneaking a few jelly beans here and there, but like you, my diet has changed SO MUCH!!! We were hoping to eat better after baby to learn good habits so baby would too, but we had to learn it during pregnancy, and like you said, hopefully we'll be able to keep it up once James is here. Hopefully we'll all be able to take some of this into the future for better habits. :happydance:


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been on much!, have tried to get updated but there are many pages so I'll ask how you all are? would be nice to hear how each of you are getting on.

Went to hospital 2 days ago,
I've had some high readings but they want me to stay off medication for now as they said it's not high enough regularly to start, but they'll see me in 2 weeks and might start me on tablets, then maybe insulin if that doesn't help.
They've told me that because of the PCOS, and that I COULD have been pre diabetic, I have about 50% chance of developing type 2 diabetes after the baby, and they'll be seeing me 6 weeks after I have her. So i'm a bit worried now :(
I then had a scan with the consultant. She said "all looks ok, so I wont need to see you until you're 34 weeks" ??(thought 6 weeks was a big gap?) then she said "let's just calculate the size of baby, and said "oh.. actually baby is looking a bit too small, so i'll see you in two weeks"
So now i'm even more worried, I expected her to say the baby was measuring big, but too small?
I have kept to non sugary foods etc really well, so I know baby not measuring big is a relief, but now i'm worried that she's too small that there might be another issue.

I've also lost 4lbs?!

BLAH.


----------



## Spunky

:hugs: Rachyroux! I was told there's a 50% chance of me getting type 2 right after the baby and I know my numbers were fine before (8 week test came back good). So I think that's just the usual line.

Sorry she's measuring small!!! :hugs: I'd be worried too. My boy is big (they said head size 95 percentile) so I have the opposite worry. Hopefully in 2 weeks you will be rerassured! I think I remember Milosmommy's was measuring small, but she put on enough weight by the next scan.


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou Spunky! :hugs:
I was SO worried about baby being big, when she said she's too small it just completely shocked me. I'm already planning on how I'm going to work so hard to get my weight down for the sake of my PCOS and risk of diabetes! I feel stupid I don't understand percentiles. How is everything going for you? xxx


----------



## K123

Rachyroux I was told that all women who fail the GTT have a repeat GTT 6weeks after giving birth, and then one annually after that. Don't think you're unusual in being told you'll need an appointment then - so really don't think there's any need to worry. :hugs:


----------



## kdea547

Rachyroux - hopefully all goes well and your little one has a growth spurt! I, too, am planning what I'm going to do after delivery to get some weight off and to minimize my PCOS issues. I know I've got a great foundation with the healthy eating, I just have to kick myself in the butt to get back on a good exercise plan. As soon as I am healed enough, I am going to start up my 2nd round of P90X. I did one round a few months before I got pregnant and it was the best decision I ever made! I lost some weight, but more importantly, I lost lots and lots of inches - especially in my belly which shed 3 inches in the first 4 weeks. I also followed the diet, which is a little bit lower carb to promote fat burning. It also lessened my insulin resistance drastically. And there's my plug...:blush:...really, I'm not selling this stuff, I am just super stoked about the results that I got!


----------



## lindsayscoob

Right so I'm confused. Last couple of times I've seen diabetic team I've had Ketones in my urine. Luckily they've told me not to worry as my blood sugar levels are well controlled and so its just one of those things. I always do my sample first thing in the morning before anything else as this is what my midwife told me, she said its why I had glucose in it once as I'd done it straight before I saw her after lunch. So today I saw a different consultant who started asking me what I'd eaten for breakfast, what time etc. Suddenly I realised why he was asking, and I pointed out I'd done it basically after a night of fasting. He was like oh thats why then I thought you'd just done it! So when do I do my sample, couple of hours after breakfast, or first thing and have the Ketones?? Other than that all is well, they're happy with my blood levels so I can carry on diet controlled as I am, but baby has turned breech!!


----------



## kdea547

In your case, they're probably monitoring ketones to make sure that you're still getting enough fuel with your diet, so first thing in the morning is when you should test. Other times when ketones can be present is when your blood sugar is too high and your body starts breaking down fat and muscle for fuel because it can't absorb the sugar in your blood stream. If you're not having trouble with diet control, then this probably won't apply to you!


----------



## lindsayscoob

Thanks. Ketones are measured as standard here. The first diabetic nurse I spoke to said that they were probably present because I hadn't eaten quite enough or left it too long between eating.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> Yes, they've said I will need a glucose and an insulin drip during labour. I think it's because I am now on insulin. They have also said there is a higher chance of baby having a hypo after delivery, but I am hoping they can get my levels enough under control by then to reduce the risk.
> 
> My previous labours have been very fast, (5 hours, 4 hours, 3 hours then 45 mins) so I am hoping this one will be the same. They have said I should still be able to be mobile even with the drips in.
> 
> I am also going to continue asking about colostrum harvesting and even if they think I am bonkers, I'm going to express colostrum later on and take frozen in with me in case I need it. I DO NOT want my baby to have formula. No-one seems to have heard of it or think it necessary so far, but I see the GD Obstetrician next Weds, so will ask them about it and maybe ask to speak to the breastfeeding counsellor if I am not happy with their answers.

Really? My Diabetes Doctor is gun ho about me breastfeeding. I agree with you btw, I don't want my baby to have formula either. What is your concern with that? Do you feel they will take the baby away because of complications and you don't be able to BF?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Thanks for the responses ladies!
> 
> I've lost a couple pounds this week :( . I've been hungrier and eating more (and a little more sweets). Numbers still good (highest this week was one breakfast was above 120 - 126, everything else below 120). Baby probably just having a growth spurt?
> I'm down to a 10lb weight gain now...

I lost weight this last week and they had a little bit of a fit.. they increased my insulin AND told me to eat more... I was eating 30gr of carbs for each meal and now they want me to eat 45.. and I am consistently blowing my readings now... so I would rather go back to 30 grams and at least have it under control...but I don't want to hurt myself either. 

Very frustrating.


----------



## midori1999

I've got a few concerns really. Baby will have to go to NICU if she has a hypo and I'm not even sure my husband can set foot in there as we lost our twins last year and one of them was in NICU for 9 days and he can't even see a baby in there on the TV now, it upsets him too much. I don't really want baby away from me either though, it would be nice this time for things to go as normally as possible.

Also, formula is digested differently to breastmilk, so can alter feeding cues and make it harder to breastfeed for that reason but syringe or bottle feeding can make it harder anyway. I still think I'll be able to breastfeed, I just want it to be as easy as possible for me and baby as it's hard enough in the early days as it is.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> I've got a few concerns really. Baby will have to go to NICU if she has a hypo and I'm not even sure my husband can set foot in there as we lost our twins last year and one of them was in NICU for 9 days and he can't even see a baby in there on the TV now, it upsets him too much. I don't really want baby away from me either though, it would be nice this time for things to go as normally as possible.
> 
> Also, formula is digested differently to breastmilk, so can alter feeding cues and make it harder to breastfeed for that reason but syringe or bottle feeding can make it harder anyway. I still think I'll be able to breastfeed, I just want it to be as easy as possible for me and baby as it's hard enough in the early days as it is.

I see what you're saying and that would be hard.. especially the first part. I want to BF too, so I get it.


----------



## babybx2

welshwarriors said:


> Got my GTT today and got a phonecall a few hours later to tell me my results were in and they were really really high. I'm gonna have a scan on Friday and after that a appointment with the diabetes clinic and then some other appointment on Tuesday, I really didn't get wat the 2nd appointment was for.
> I cried for the last hour or so and after reading online a bit more about I'm even more terrified if I'm honest.

Hi hun, I have it too. I am having to control it with my diet. I have had a couple of appointments with the diabetic midwife since and my consultant and apparantly although some of my levels have been above 7.8 an hr after food, they are not too concerned and said that some high readings here and there are nothing to worry about.

Don't worry too much about it honestly. They don't seem to be worrying about it and it can be controlled with insulin if necessary. As long as it is controlled one way or another it really isn't too much of an issue, certainly not worth getting upset over. Wish I was still there, we could deal with it together adn give each other a bit of support eh!

I was given my home testing kit at my appointment with the diabetic midwife, then I had an appointment with the dietician which was useful but a bit confusing. Keep your chin up x


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> I've got a few concerns really. Baby will have to go to NICU if she has a hypo and I'm not even sure my husband can set foot in there as we lost our twins last year and one of them was in NICU for 9 days and he can't even see a baby in there on the TV now, it upsets him too much. I don't really want baby away from me either though, it would be nice this time for things to go as normally as possible.

:hugs:


----------



## helloeveryone

helloeveryone said:


> hi i am having a fasting test next week to see if i have got GD when do you get the results and will i know for sure weather or not i have got it ,as i have noticed people sometimes get repeat tests to double check...Thanks for any help...

Hi quick update tests results :happydance: I passed I don't have GD 
My results Were the first test 4.6 and after 2 hours 6.9 does anyone know what my results should of been if i didn't pass.??


----------



## Spunky

Anyone know why I can eat the same breakfast Monday-Friday (same portions, same fasting level at 72 or 73) and it's only high Thursday and Friday, a few weeks in a row? Just later in the week. It's weird.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Anyone know why I can eat the same breakfast Monday-Friday (same portions, same fasting level at 72 or 73) and it's only high Thursday and Friday, a few weeks in a row? Just later in the week. It's weird.

Ive had that too.. where I literally eat the same thing, get a low reading, and then eat the same thing and get a high reading. They tell me stress... any change in what you do on those days? They tell me cortisol= high blood sugar.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Sorry guys I am catching up here! I have been away!



cammy said:


> I'm pretty sure its the same here too, they generally dont let you go over 39-40 weeks.
> 
> Did you girls find that you did have bigger bubbies?
> 
> Only my family and OH knows about me having GD. So when they joke about me having a HUGE baby I get really sensitive and start bawling my eyes out. I jut feel like its my fault and I feel like I've set my son up an unhealthy start.
> 
> The other day I had a scan and the lady doing it had a student and she kept saying to the student how this lady has GD which means baby will be chubbier. And she just kept calling him chubby and fat and it made me feel so bad that I nearly started crying.

That is awful!! What insensitivity!! 

My son was gd and he weighed 7lb 3. I had my growth scan the other week at 27 weeks and baby is on 50% for ac, 5% for head and 90% for fl.

Gd does not meanbig baby. Untreated or badly managed gd does. If you are careful then baby will be what it is destined to be regardless of gd. My bump is huge and everyone days big baby - but I know she isn't and my son was just the same. It's not baby - it's swimming pool.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Vicki_g said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just popping in - I haven't been diagnosed with GD yet but I just know I'm going to be, call it mother's instinct!
> 
> I just wondered, what did you experience as symptoms? I am always pretty thirsty, wake up with a very dry mouth and recently I have been going to the loo constantly. I put some of this down to pregnancy generally but wondered how common it was? Also I am absolutely desperate for carbs and/or something sugary a lot of the time. I am trying very hard to control it by diet and making sure I am walking for 30 mins a day etc but today I feel almost quite faint with the need for stodgy food and I cannot stop going to the loo! I have my GTT in three weeks or so but feel that if I can start to control it now I stand a better chance later if the results come back with the diagnosis.
> 
> Thanks :)

Good luck for your gtt. All of those symptoms can be gd or just normal pregnancy symptoms. Try to just eat balanced and healthy with a good portion of carbs, protein and fruit vege every meal and healthy carb and protein snacks in between. Try not to worry about gd until it happens.


----------



## Emmea12uk

cranberry987 said:


> Hi all, think this is a thread for me if thats ok:)
> 
> I dont have GD, but Im type two diabetic, controlled by diet (take Metformin but mainly for PCOS). Eaten like crap recently as the clomid was getting me down, didnt think I had any chance of getting a BFP.
> 
> Blood sugar post dinner was 8.5 (should be under 7.8 according to nurse) but I hadnt taken my metformin and the crap Ive eaten recently Im sure itll go down after a few healthy days.
> 
> Im overweight but fairly active - lost lots of weight last year and put half stone or so on since being on Clomid these last two cycles.
> 
> Been offered a scan on May 9th which will be 8.5 weeks, faaar too long to wait so going for a 6 week one at the private hospital i saw the fs at.

Congratulations on your bfp!! Welcome to the group!

Don't worry about baby yet - you have enough time to get back on track with the metformin.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MizzDeeDee said:


> I went to the regular OB Doctor today. I will apparently have to see her every week now, a perinatologist once a week, and the Diabetes Doctor once a week. Alot of running around.
> 
> Also, was told I am measuring one week ahead. Best case scenario is that I will be induced at 39 weeks. Worse case is a c section, but OB said, " It'll be fine."

Sorry you are measuring ahead. Do you have any more scans?



welshwarriors said:


> Got my GTT today and got a phonecall a few hours later to tell me my results were in and they were really really high. I'm gonna have a scan on Friday and after that a appointment with the diabetes clinic and then some other appointment on Tuesday, I really didn't get wat the 2nd appointment was for.
> I cried for the last hour or so and after reading online a bit more about I'm even more terrified if I'm honest.

I hope you feel better now. It isn't your fault and it really isn't the end of the world. If you find it hard then medication isn't that bad. 



cammy said:


> so I saw the lady who I see about my GD yesturday whilst at an appointment with my doctor. I was under the imprssion that just becaus you have GD does not mean you'll get diaetes. But she made it out as if I'm definately going to get it, and SOON.
> Now I'm freaking out a bit more. :(

It doesn't and a good lifestyle can make a massive difference to your chances. The way I see it now is I have to continue to live like this forever so I don't get diabetic. It is good for me so why not.


----------



## Emmea12uk

sma1588 said:


> well ladies i havnt been in here for awhile but i got my 3 hr test done and from the looks of the results my levels r low like they should be......weird because my 1 hour was high ....they will test me again at 28 weeks though

Yay!! I had a massive fluctuation after my 2nd test and four weeks later I have settled back down. Doc said that was normal. Good luck for your 28wk one.



cranberry987 said:


> Ok Im now convinced that Im testing totally wrong. Washed hands both times. BG was 6.8 at 12pm (had eaten last at 10am, some melon). I ate some carrots after testing, waited an hour and it WENT DOWN to 5.9. Makes no sense at all.
> 
> Have the diabetic nurse calling me at 5pm

Your bf will not go up just because you ate. Loads of things affect bg. For start if what you ate is low energy (carb or sugar) then your levels will continue to fall. What you ate the day before has a massive affect and how much energy you consume does too. You may think eating a low to no carb meal is good for bg but in fact it will push your bg up next time you eat energy foods (carb or sugar).

The best thing to do is be consistent. Always eat enough carbs and protein with every meal. Start medication if you find you can't. You need energy foods to get through a pregnancy. Eat good energy foods too - those low gi are fab. Eat snacks which are small but high in energy like carbs when your bg is below 6 to give you a boost.

Just don't forget that if your body thinks you are not getting enough energy (calories) then it will produce it's own sugars making subsequent meals higher. This will be happening if you are loosing weight or not gaining weight. Leaving too long a period between food does the same. 

Oh one last thing - burning protein lowers bg - so if you had a high protein meal, your bg can be lower all day. If you didn't eat enough calories with that meal, anything you eat as a snack after can be grabbed and burnt to digest the protein


----------



## Emmea12uk

Kylarsmom said:


> O wow, that's crazy! I do wish I could sometimes take some insulin so I could enjoy a pizza or pasta every once in awhile =( But i can deal with it for a little while, just really makes me sad sometimes!

This is my second time gd too - in a way it is easier but we have so much further to go! You did it once and you can do it again. A high everyone in a while is allowed you know! Go get a pizza then play a game worn your child or so some housework lol


----------



## Emmea12uk

midori1999 said:


> I've been told to test for ketones if I get a reading over 10mmol or if I feel unwell. They said trace or a small amount of ketones is normal, so not to worry unless it's +3 or more.
> 
> The insulin has made it easier for me. I literally couldn't eat a thing without it without my readings going mad. I'm still getting high radings after eating not many carbs, (2 slices of seeded wholemeal toast or a small wholemeal bagel for example) but I am more relaxed about it as I know I have to keep the carbs at a sensible amount and they will adjust the insulin accordingly. It was just impossible with diet alone.

Keytones on there own are fine but they can be an indicator of keytone acidosis which to a diabetic is life threatening. High keytones which do not go down after good food and drink intake should always be checked. If you know you haven't eaten or drunk well then that may be it but otherwise always call hospital asap - especially if you feel ill. They will just rehydrate you and see if they go.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Wouldn't pregnancy be so much easier without having to worry about complications? I'm looking forward to having my boy on the outside and not feeling like every little thing that passes my lips may be bad for him...
> 
> We don't have to be as diet restricted for breastfeeding, do we? Does a lot of sugar pass through breast milk? I mean I know no alcohol still, but what other major restrictions are there? Anyone know?

Bfing even with high bg is good for baby after birth. Baby controls his own bg do if during labour or for a prolonged period of time prior baby has been feed high bg from you, it will have coped by producing it's own insulin. The moment the cord is cut the high bg is cut off and the baby's bg drops dramatically. The best way to treat this is to give it milk and higher in sugar the better to return baby's bg to normal - he does not have a insulin problem so won't go high. Over the next few days your bg will fall without the interference of the placenta blocking insulin production and this normalised baby too. Then everyone is back to normal. A drip is only used if the docs suspect that you in labour will have high bg due to hormonal fluctuation. The higher you are, the lower baby will be after cord cutting.



K123 said:


> Rachyroux I was told that all women who fail the GTT have a repeat GTT 6weeks after giving birth, and then one annually after that. Don't think you're unusual in being told you'll need an appointment then - so really don't think there's any need to worry. :hugs:

I won't have a repeat gtt and didn't last time. I will have a blood test with 24 hours and a blood test annually thereafter. I monitored my after brekkie readings for a while to make sure. 

I suspect I will become diabetic in the future as this is my second but I never ever intend to return to a bad diet again. This diet actually suits me fine and the less I eat junk - the less I want it. It may be hard not to pig out when I get the all clear but I am not going to give in to it. Food is no longer going to be my treat or comfort. I want to be happy in my skin and that is worth more to me than an hour if eating pleasure.


----------



## Emmea12uk

helloeveryone said:


> helloeveryone said:
> 
> 
> hi i am having a fasting test next week to see if i have got GD when do you get the results and will i know for sure weather or not i have got it ,as i have noticed people sometimes get repeat tests to double check...Thanks for any help...
> 
> Hi quick update tests results :happydance: I passed I don't have GD
> My results Were the first test 4.6 and after 2 hours 6.9 does anyone know what my results should of been if i didn't pass.??Click to expand...

Well done!! 7.8 or above is too high


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> Anyone know why I can eat the same breakfast Monday-Friday (same portions, same fasting level at 72 or 73) and it's only high Thursday and Friday, a few weeks in a row? Just later in the week. It's weird.

Because the rest of the food the days before were not the same.

Your metabolism is smart - if you constantly load it with enough energy it ticks along well and burns energy efficiently. If you give it less energy than it needs it panics and gets energy from within which causes weight loss, high bg out of proportion to what you ate, and keytones. When you go back to normal it goes into hoard mode and stores everything in case of future hunger. The disproportionately bg levels caused by the hunger affect your fasting as well as after food readings for days later. The sugar is coming from your body breaking down fat, muscles and chemicals designed to keep you going. 

In short, the juncture you get - the higher your bg will get and after a while you get stuck. This cycle can actually cause type 2.

If you are finding it hard to keep your bg in check, before you start medication follow these three steps for 2 weeks

Eat every three hours from waking until bed. 

Eat three set meals - each with no more than 1/3 carb, tons of protein and fruit/vege. More protein equals lower bg and happier baby (they need it to grow)

Make your snacks high in energy ad much as you can without bg going high. Low gi carbs.

After a few days your fasting should start to drop and your bg after meals should steady out a bit. 

DOnt panic over a high bg reading and starve after. Do some quick exercise and drink lots and as soon as your bg goes below 6 - eat again as normal.

You must never allow yourself to go hungry or you will get stuck in a vicious cycle.


----------



## babybx2

helloeveryone said:


> helloeveryone said:
> 
> 
> hi i am having a fasting test next week to see if i have got GD when do you get the results and will i know for sure weather or not i have got it ,as i have noticed people sometimes get repeat tests to double check...Thanks for any help...
> 
> Hi quick update tests results :happydance: I passed I don't have GD
> My results Were the first test 4.6 and after 2 hours 6.9 does anyone know what my results should of been if i didn't pass.??Click to expand...

I was advised anything over 7.8 is a fail. I got 7.9!! Typical lol x Well done you x


----------



## sw121

I had my growth scan on Thursday and everything is absolutely spot on. The sonographer had the head measuring bang on the 50th percentile, the thigh bone on about the 35th percentile and the abdomen on about the 80th percentile. Although I noticed when the midwife translated this into my notes there was a slightly different percentile scale for the abdominal measurements and she had baby on the 50th percentile. So overall a very average sized baby!

I was in with the midwife for less than 5 minutes, she was really pleased with my figures so I didn't need to see a consultant. They're just going to phone me once a fortnight to keep an eye on my levels and then the next growth scan on 2nd June.

I was pretty sure everything would be fine because I still don't have much of a bump and I am still losing weight, probably because I'm eating healthier than I've ever done in my life!


----------



## welshwarriors

babybx2 said:


> welshwarriors said:
> 
> 
> Got my GTT today and got a phonecall a few hours later to tell me my results were in and they were really really high. I'm gonna have a scan on Friday and after that a appointment with the diabetes clinic and then some other appointment on Tuesday, I really didn't get wat the 2nd appointment was for.
> I cried for the last hour or so and after reading online a bit more about I'm even more terrified if I'm honest.
> 
> Hi hun, I have it too. I am having to control it with my diet. I have had a couple of appointments with the diabetic midwife since and my consultant and apparantly although some of my levels have been above 7.8 an hr after food, they are not too concerned and said that some high readings here and there are nothing to worry about.
> 
> Don't worry too much about it honestly. They don't seem to be worrying about it and it can be controlled with insulin if necessary. As long as it is controlled one way or another it really isn't too much of an issue, certainly not worth getting upset over. Wish I was still there, we could deal with it together adn give each other a bit of support eh!
> 
> I was given my home testing kit at my appointment with the diabetic midwife, then I had an appointment with the dietician which was useful but a bit confusing. Keep your chin up xClick to expand...

I would be fab if you would be still a flat down the road, but then you wouldn't have meet your man :hugs:
So far the levels are waaaaaaaaay below the 7.8 but honestly I'm starving. Noooooo energy what so ever, just glad Rob is on leave at the moment so he can do most things around the house and with Joe, especially with my pelvis playing up as well. :nope:
Ive got a consultant appointment next tuesday to talk about the scan, birth and have a look at the results from the last few days. x


----------



## Emmea12uk

sw121 said:


> I had my growth scan on Thursday and everything is absolutely spot on. The sonographer had the head measuring bang on the 50th percentile, the thigh bone on about the 35th percentile and the abdomen on about the 80th percentile. Although I noticed when the midwife translated this into my notes there was a slightly different percentile scale for the abdominal measurements and she had baby on the 50th percentile. So overall a very average sized baby!
> 
> I was in with the midwife for less than 5 minutes, she was really pleased with my figures so I didn't need to see a consultant. They're just going to phone me once a fortnight to keep an eye on my levels and then the next growth scan on 2nd June.
> 
> I was pretty sure everything would be fine because I still don't have much of a bump and I am still losing weight, probably because I'm eating healthier than I've ever done in my life!

Brilliant news!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Emmea12uk said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I went to the regular OB Doctor today. I will apparently have to see her every week now, a perinatologist once a week, and the Diabetes Doctor once a week. Alot of running around.
> 
> Also, was told I am measuring one week ahead. Best case scenario is that I will be induced at 39 weeks. Worse case is a c section, but OB said, " It'll be fine."
> 
> Sorry you are measuring ahead. Do you have any more scans?
> 
> 
> 
> welshwarriors said:
> 
> 
> Got my GTT today and got a phonecall a few hours later to tell me my results were in and they were really really high. I'm gonna have a scan on Friday and after that a appointment with the diabetes clinic and then some other appointment on Tuesday, I really didn't get wat the 2nd appointment was for.
> I cried for the last hour or so and after reading online a bit more about I'm even more terrified if I'm honest.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you feel better now. It isn't your fault and it really isn't the end of the world. If you find it hard then medication isn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> so I saw the lady who I see about my GD yesturday whilst at an appointment with my doctor. I was under the imprssion that just becaus you have GD does not mean you'll get diaetes. But she made it out as if I'm definately going to get it, and SOON.
> Now I'm freaking out a bit more. :(Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't and a good lifestyle can make a massive difference to your chances. The way I see it now is I have to continue to live like this forever so I don't get diabetic. It is good for me so why not.Click to expand...

Well, that was just on the stomach... I will be getting a ultrasound scan on Tuesday. OB told me I will be getting one every week now.... seems alot. I have 3 different doc appts a week now. A little frustrating.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Oh god - that is a lot!! I do think these docs go a bit over board sometimes. I had four appts the other week. I am so pleased I have only one consultant now - it is just too much tooing and froing!

Good luck at your scan.


----------



## Spunky

I've always craved sweets! I've always been able to indulge those cravings. I swear they're getting worse since I'm denying them! I just read a thread on cake and I'm so jealous there's people out there eating what they please while being pregnant. 

I have a baby shower Wednesday from work, and a family one a week from Saturday, so looking forward to baby shower cake!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> I've always craved sweets! I've always been able to indulge those cravings. I swear they're getting worse since I'm denying them! I just read a thread on cake and I'm so jealous there's people out there eating what they please while being pregnant.
> 
> I have a baby shower Wednesday from work, and a family one a week from Saturday, so looking forward to baby shower cake!!

I think personally that while we should restrict... OF COURSE...it's a little hard to not EVER have ANY sweets....

I had some sweets today... a cupcake and a piece of cake... but I feel horrible today and I needed something to make me feel better. Something with my sinuses the whole left side of my face hurts, so OH went out and got me some Tylenol and some sweets. I ate it tonight because I usually have lower readings at night. 

Enjoy your cakes on both days and enjoy yourself. 

And I am with you. I crave the sugar.....not even the carbs!


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I've always craved sweets! I've always been able to indulge those cravings. I swear they're getting worse since I'm denying them! I just read a thread on cake and I'm so jealous there's people out there eating what they please while being pregnant.
> 
> I have a baby shower Wednesday from work, and a family one a week from Saturday, so looking forward to baby shower cake!!
> 
> I think personally that while we should restrict... OF COURSE...it's a little hard to not EVER have ANY sweets....
> 
> I had some sweets today... a cupcake and a piece of cake... but I feel horrible today and I needed something to make me feel better. Something with my sinuses the whole left side of my face hurts, so OH went out and got me some Tylenol and some sweets. I ate it tonight because I usually have lower readings at night.
> 
> Enjoy your cakes on both days and enjoy yourself.
> 
> And I am with you. I crave the sugar.....not even the carbs!Click to expand...

Problem is I do indulge and worry I do too much! I do save them for later in the day, cause like you said, numbers are better at night!

Hope you feel better!! :hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I've always craved sweets! I've always been able to indulge those cravings. I swear they're getting worse since I'm denying them! I just read a thread on cake and I'm so jealous there's people out there eating what they please while being pregnant.
> 
> I have a baby shower Wednesday from work, and a family one a week from Saturday, so looking forward to baby shower cake!!
> 
> I think personally that while we should restrict... OF COURSE...it's a little hard to not EVER have ANY sweets....
> 
> I had some sweets today... a cupcake and a piece of cake... but I feel horrible today and I needed something to make me feel better. Something with my sinuses the whole left side of my face hurts, so OH went out and got me some Tylenol and some sweets. I ate it tonight because I usually have lower readings at night.
> 
> Enjoy your cakes on both days and enjoy yourself.
> 
> And I am with you. I crave the sugar.....not even the carbs!Click to expand...
> 
> Problem is I do indulge and worry I do too much! I do save them for later in the day, cause like you said, numbers are better at night!
> 
> Hope you feel better!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww.. thanks! I hope it's just the pollen here. I don't want an ear or sinus infection- especially at this point in the pregnancy. 

Funny thing was that I wasn't indulging at all, I lost weight and they weren't happy, so i have been indulging more over the last week and the numbers are horrible- but I am doing what they want me to do.. they increased the insulin just so I could eat more normally. I don't even think it's an art. I think it's a guessing game as to what will and won't work. 

I feel like there is no right or wrong here, and like you I worry regardless. I just don't think we can help it. I guess we would be bad moms if we didn't. :flower:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I had my scan today with the perinatologist. Baby is measuring at 5 pounds.. which is quite... perfect. Doc said this baby will probably be 8 pounds and he said that I didn't seem like a diabetic so I will need to speak to HIS DIETITIAN. So now, I will have FOUR appts a week, which is frustrating, but he told me there was nothing wrong with this baby, she was perfectly healthy, and that I have nothing at this point to worry about. 

Though she is frank breech. :(


----------



## Spunky

Fantastic News!! Mine's going to be big, but they said it looked more hereditary than GD. They didn't seem concerned at all by my GD at the ultrasound, which I thought was reassuring! 

Sorry you have so many appointments and that she's breech so far! Have you looked online for ways to turn her? I think turnigbabies.com or something like that has suggestions. She's not too big yet! Good Luck! :hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Fantastic News!! Mine's going to be big, but they said it looked more hereditary than GD. They didn't seem concerned at all by my GD at the ultrasound, which I thought was reassuring!
> 
> Sorry you have so many appointments and that she's breech so far! Have you looked online for ways to turn her? I think turnigbabies.com or something like that has suggestions. She's not too big yet! Good Luck! :hugs:

I think you and I are in the same boat. They're saying that we'll both be having around 8 pound babies... which aren't too big... and you're right about the heredity thing I think, because your baby's head is in the higher percentile, and the specialist told me today that GD would make the baby bigger in the shoulder and torso, not the head. 

I think normal is anywhere from 6 to 9 pounds.... quite a spread ehhh? I would have liked a 7 pounder, but I am happy to not have a 10 pounder.. ya know? 8ish is a-okay!


----------



## FEDup1981

Can anyone advise :flower: :

I cant have a GTT, so ive started testing my sugars pre & 1 hr post meals for a week.
Started mon evening, and got a high reading after tea >10. Yesterday and today i have had a high reading after breakfast, again >10. Both times i had rice krispies, & coffee, NO sugar in either.

Really my question is, do i have to have a high reading after EVERY meal to be diagnosed with GD or can 1 or 2 readings a day be a sign of GD?

Thanks! x


----------



## Mom2Ben

FEDup1981 said:


> Can anyone advise :flower: :
> 
> I cant have a GTT, so ive started testing my sugars pre & 1 hr post meals for a week.
> Started mon evening, and got a high reading after tea >10. Yesterday and today i have had a high reading after breakfast, again >10. Both times i had rice krispies, & coffee, NO sugar in either.
> 
> Really my question is, do i have to have a high reading after EVERY meal to be diagnosed with GD or can 1 or 2 readings a day be a sign of GD?
> 
> Thanks! x

Hi, 

I would say those readings are fairly high as with GD, you have to keep your reading under 7.0, 2 hours after eating.

Although Rice Crispies may have no sugar in them, they are quite high in carbs (I think). It's the total carbs you need to take into account, not just the amount of sugars. I have been told to stick to 40g of carbs for every main meal and 10g for every snack. Perhaps try and stick to that for a couple of days and then test your levels. I have also been told that foods high in fibre combined with protein really help stabilise your sugars, ie. wholemeal toast with scrambled egg. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## FEDup1981

Mom2Ben said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise :flower: :
> 
> I cant have a GTT, so ive started testing my sugars pre & 1 hr post meals for a week.
> Started mon evening, and got a high reading after tea >10. Yesterday and today i have had a high reading after breakfast, again >10. Both times i had rice krispies, & coffee, NO sugar in either.
> 
> Really my question is, do i have to have a high reading after EVERY meal to be diagnosed with GD or can 1 or 2 readings a day be a sign of GD?
> 
> Thanks! x
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I would say those readings are fairly high as with GD, you have to keep your reading under 7.0, 2 hours after eating.
> 
> Although Rice Crispies may have no sugar in them, they are quite high in carbs (I think). It's the total carbs you need to take into account, not just the amount of sugars. I have been told to stick to 40g of carbs for every main meal and 10g for every snack. Perhaps try and stick to that for a couple of days and then test your levels. I have also been told that foods high in fibre combined with protein really help stabilise your sugars, ie. wholemeal toast with scrambled egg.
> 
> Hope this helps!Click to expand...

Thank you. :flow:
They said to eat as i normally would during this week so they get a true reading.
I know nothing about this sugar/carbs stuff - i just thought it was the sugar content that increased ur reading. They never explained anything about the content of food and its affect on ur sugar levels. :wacko:

I dont go back til next tuesday, and its already driving me crazy! :dohh:


----------



## kdea547

FEDup1981 said:


> Can anyone advise :flower: :
> 
> I cant have a GTT, so ive started testing my sugars pre & 1 hr post meals for a week.
> Started mon evening, and got a high reading after tea >10. Yesterday and today i have had a high reading after breakfast, again >10. Both times i had rice krispies, & coffee, NO sugar in either.
> 
> Really my question is, do i have to have a high reading after EVERY meal to be diagnosed with GD or can 1 or 2 readings a day be a sign of GD?
> 
> Thanks! x

Those are definitely high for someone without any blood sugar control issues. After you get through your testing phase, then they should help you out with the diet and explain how different foods affect your blood sugar. They likely didn't want to explain it first so that you're not tempted to change your diet to avoid a diagnosis. That being said, I hope that you don't have GD, but if you do, it's best to get the help you need now to avoid complications later! Good luck.


----------



## twinkle22

Hi all well had my first high reading 1 hour after meal of 8.7 thought it was to good to be true :(


----------



## FEDup1981

twinkle22 said:


> Hi all well had my first high reading 1 hour after meal of 8.7 thought it was to good to be true :(

Tonight mine was 9.5 after a tea of rice and "chicken tonight". I just dont know :shrug:.


----------



## AzulRainbow

I have it. Been diagnosed with GD as of today. I dont know what to expect except seeing a dietition soon. I think its due to my ethnic background seeing that Hispanics are most likely to get it and my poorly eating habits.


----------



## Honesty

Hi ladies I just found out today I have gestational diabetes I don't even know what to think or expect! What happens after this? I'm scared, worried, confused! Any advice will be great... Thanks!


----------



## kdea547

AzulRainbow said:


> I have it. Been diagnosed with GD as of today. I dont know what to expect except seeing a dietition soon. I think its due to my ethnic background seeing that Hispanics are most likely to get it and my poorly eating habits.

Hey, you didn't cause this by eating poorly. Truly. Your hormones are making your body too insulin resistant for your pancreas to keep up with the demands. What you eat from now on though, will help control it. It looks like you don't have that far to go and likely watching your food (carb intake, sugar intake, portion sizes) is going to get you through the rest of your pregnancy. The biggest complication with GD is a too large baby and your doc may suggest a C-section or want to induce early if your baby is getting too big.


----------



## AzulRainbow

kdea547 said:


> AzulRainbow said:
> 
> 
> I have it. Been diagnosed with GD as of today. I dont know what to expect except seeing a dietition soon. I think its due to my ethnic background seeing that Hispanics are most likely to get it and my poorly eating habits.
> 
> Hey, you didn't cause this by eating poorly. Truly. Your hormones are making your body too insulin resistant for your pancreas to keep up with the demands. What you eat from now on though, will help control it. It looks like you don't have that far to go and likely watching your food (carb intake, sugar intake, portion sizes) is going to get you through the rest of your pregnancy. The biggest complication with GD is a too large baby and your doc may suggest a C-section or want to induce early if your baby is getting too big.Click to expand...

Your right! I have to see a dietition so I am watching my sugar intake now. And the info you provided cheered me up a little :hugs: except I may end up getting a c-section :wacko: nervous, but whatever is best for me and baby. Thank you!


----------



## twinkle22

Well not feeling to good today woke up had porridge 1 hour later felt funny tested my bloods and was 3.8 still feeling whoozy light headed ect been like this for a few days though left a message with the diabetic midwives to ring me to take note of my 5 days worth of blood readings (as they never ring me ) it's always me having to ring feel a bit abandoned by them tbh. Don't know what's going on with me at the min yesterday was my first high reading after a meal and today this lol


----------



## babybx2

FEDup1981 said:


> Can anyone advise :flower: :
> 
> I cant have a GTT, so ive started testing my sugars pre & 1 hr post meals for a week.
> Started mon evening, and got a high reading after tea >10. Yesterday and today i have had a high reading after breakfast, again >10. Both times i had rice krispies, & coffee, NO sugar in either.
> 
> Really my question is, do i have to have a high reading after EVERY meal to be diagnosed with GD or can 1 or 2 readings a day be a sign of GD?
> 
> Thanks! x

I have to test 1 hr after eating breakfast, lunch and dinner. I have been told that above 7.8 is classed as GD but I manage mine with my diet and although I have the odd one that is above 7.8 they are not too concerned.

If you are getting 10+ an hour after dinner I would talk to your midwife or consultant or even doctor hun just to be on the safe side x


----------



## babybx2

Honesty said:


> Hi ladies I just found out today I have gestational diabetes I don't even know what to think or expect! What happens after this? I'm scared, worried, confused! Any advice will be great... Thanks!

Please dont' worry. I found out a few weeks ago I have it too but I control it well just by cutting down on things like choc bars, sweets, cakes, biscuits and sugary foods. For me it was really hard as I have such a sweet tooth but I am managing well and even have the odd snickers or kit kat here and there which sometimes has no effect on my readings whatsoever so it may not be as bad as you think x


----------



## babybx2

FEDup1981 said:
 

> twinkle22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all well had my first high reading 1 hour after meal of 8.7 thought it was to good to be true :(
> 
> Tonight mine was 9.5 after a tea of rice and "chicken tonight". I just dont know :shrug:.Click to expand...

I had an appointment with a dietician after i was diagnosed who explained everything to me about carbs adn protein etc. Once you have had that explained to you it helps. But I wouldnt just leave it, make sure they do something to monitor you and baby hun. Don't leave it and keep a note of all your readings too :hugs:


----------



## babybx2

twinkle22 said:


> Well not feeling to good today woke up had porridge 1 hour later felt funny tested my bloods and was 3.8 still feeling whoozy light headed ect been like this for a few days though left a message with the diabetic midwives to ring me to take note of my 5 days worth of blood readings (as they never ring me ) it's always me having to ring feel a bit abandoned by them tbh. Don't know what's going on with me at the min yesterday was my first high reading after a meal and today this lol

3.8 sounds low, I don't think this is good either is it? Take care of yourself hun :kiss:


----------



## FEDup1981

babybx2 said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkle22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all well had my first high reading 1 hour after meal of 8.7 thought it was to good to be true :(
> 
> Tonight mine was 9.5 after a tea of rice and "chicken tonight". I just dont know :shrug:.Click to expand...
> 
> I had an appointment with a dietician after i was diagnosed who explained everything to me about carbs adn protein etc. Once you have had that explained to you it helps. But I wouldnt just leave it, make sure they do something to monitor you and baby hun. Don't leave it and keep a note of all your readings too :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I am back at the hospital on tuesday for them to look at my readings and confirm - or not - if i have GD. The i suppose if i do have it they'll explain everything.
I really just thought it was the sugar content, nothing to do with carbs etc, so confusing! :wacko:


----------



## twinkle22

babybx2 said:


> twinkle22 said:
> 
> 
> Well not feeling to good today woke up had porridge 1 hour later felt funny tested my bloods and was 3.8 still feeling whoozy light headed ect been like this for a few days though left a message with the diabetic midwives to ring me to take note of my 5 days worth of blood readings (as they never ring me ) it's always me having to ring feel a bit abandoned by them tbh. Don't know what's going on with me at the min yesterday was my first high reading after a meal and today this lol
> 
> 3.8 sounds low, I don't think this is good either is it? Take care of yourself hun :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun but that nit the lowest I have been I was 2.6 at one reading last week and nothings been done they are useless haven't even rang me back yet I left the message this morning wanting them to note my bloods I give ip with them x


----------



## Honesty

babybx2 said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just found out today I have gestational diabetes I don't even know what to think or expect! What happens after this? I'm scared, worried, confused! Any advice will be great... Thanks!
> 
> Please dont' worry. I found out a few weeks ago I have it too but I control it well just by cutting down on things like choc bars, sweets, cakes, biscuits and sugary foods. For me it was really hard as I have such a sweet tooth but I am managing well and even have the odd snickers or kit kat here and there which sometimes has no effect on my readings whatsoever so it may not be as bad as you think xClick to expand...

I don't even know what to eat anymore what's healthy? I really don't eat to much sweets I only eat cereal and toast in the morning is that bad?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> babybx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just found out today I have gestational diabetes I don't even know what to think or expect! What happens after this? I'm scared, worried, confused! Any advice will be great... Thanks!
> 
> Please dont' worry. I found out a few weeks ago I have it too but I control it well just by cutting down on things like choc bars, sweets, cakes, biscuits and sugary foods. For me it was really hard as I have such a sweet tooth but I am managing well and even have the odd snickers or kit kat here and there which sometimes has no effect on my readings whatsoever so it may not be as bad as you think xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't even know whttp://s1.bbstatic.com/images/editor/separator.gifhat to eat anymore what's healthy? I really don't eat to much sweets I only eat cereal and toast in the morning is that bad?Click to expand...

Cereal is notorious for making your blood sugar rise. White bread can too. Have you seen a Nutritionist yet?


----------



## FEDup1981

MizzDeeDee said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just found out today I have gestational diabetes I don't even know what to think or expect! What happens after this? I'm scared, worried, confused! Any advice will be great... Thanks!
> 
> Please dont' worry. I found out a few weeks ago I have it too but I control it well just by cutting down on things like choc bars, sweets, cakes, biscuits and sugary foods. For me it was really hard as I have such a sweet tooth but I am managing well and even have the odd snickers or kit kat here and there which sometimes has no effect on my readings whatsoever so it may not be as bad as you think xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't even know whttp://s1.bbstatic.com/images/editor/separator.gifhat to eat anymore what's healthy? I really don't eat to much sweets I only eat cereal and toast in the morning is that bad?Click to expand...
> 
> *Cereal is notorious for making your blood sugar rise. White bread can too. Have you seen a Nutritionist yet?*Click to expand...

Sorry to butt in - just curious - is it notorious in people with diabetes, or EVERYBODY, those without any history of diabetes etc...

Ive tested in the past many a time cos my father has it, but until now ive never had a high reading.

This testing 6 times a day is really stressing me, seeing high readings, some ok, and havent a clue whats going on :dohh:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

FEDup1981 said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just found out today I have gestational diabetes I don't even know what to think or expect! What happens after this? I'm scared, worried, confused! Any advice will be great... Thanks!
> 
> Please dont' worry. I found out a few weeks ago I have it too but I control it well just by cutting down on things like choc bars, sweets, cakes, biscuits and sugary foods. For me it was really hard as I have such a sweet tooth but I am managing well and even have the odd snickers or kit kat here and there which sometimes has no effect on my readings whatsoever so it may not be as bad as you think xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't even know whttp://s1.bbstatic.com/images/editor/separator.gifhat to eat anymore what's healthy? I really don't eat to much sweets I only eat cereal and toast in the morning is that bad?Click to expand...
> 
> *Cereal is notorious for making your blood sugar rise. White bread can too. Have you seen a Nutritionist yet?*Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to butt in - just curious - is it notorious in people with diabetes, or EVERYBODY, those without any history of diabetes etc...
> 
> Ive tested in the past many a time cos my father has it, but until now ive never had a high reading.
> 
> This testing 6 times a day is really stressing me, seeing high readings, some ok, and havent a clue whats going on :dohh:Click to expand...

I don't know if it is with just diabetics or with everyone.. I just know that I felt the same way and ate it and my blood sugar soured, along with bread. Dietician told me that cereal and bread is really bad about it. It is definitely confusing... for instance Bananas make me have higher blood sugar than an apple. A cantaloupe is okay and the honeydew or watermelon makes it too high. Some things gush carbs or sugar and others don't. I am not sure why. 

I am also testing 6 times a day.. pain in the ass isn't it?


----------



## Honesty

MizzDeeDee said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just found out today I have gestational diabetes I don't even know what to think or expect! What happens after this? I'm scared, worried, confused! Any advice will be great... Thanks!
> 
> Please dont' worry. I found out a few weeks ago I have it too but I control it well just by cutting down on things like choc bars, sweets, cakes, biscuits and sugary foods. For me it was really hard as I have such a sweet tooth but I am managing well and even have the odd snickers or kit kat here and there which sometimes has no effect on my readings whatsoever so it may not be as bad as you think xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't even know whttp://s1.bbstatic.com/images/editor/separator.gifhat to eat anymore what's healthy? I really don't eat to much sweets I only eat cereal and toast in the morning is that bad?Click to expand...
> 
> Cereal is notorious for making your blood sugar rise. White bread can too. Have you seen a Nutritionist yet?Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice I should be receiving a call no later than tomorrow to see a specialist... I wonder how that's going to go! For lunch I had enchiladas with a salad is that ok? And for a snack I had cheese with 2 crackers.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I just found out today I have gestational diabetes I don't even know what to think or expect! What happens after this? I'm scared, worried, confused! Any advice will be great... Thanks!
> 
> Please dont' worry. I found out a few weeks ago I have it too but I control it well just by cutting down on things like choc bars, sweets, cakes, biscuits and sugary foods. For me it was really hard as I have such a sweet tooth but I am managing well and even have the odd snickers or kit kat here and there which sometimes has no effect on my readings whatsoever so it may not be as bad as you think xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't even know whttp://s1.bbstatic.com/images/editor/separator.gifhat to eat anymore what's healthy? I really don't eat to much sweets I only eat cereal and toast in the morning is that bad?Click to expand...
> 
> Cereal is notorious for making your blood sugar rise. White bread can too. Have you seen a Nutritionist yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the advice I should be receiving a call no later than tomorrow to see a specialist... I wonder how that's going to go! For lunch I had enchiladas with a salad is that ok? And for a snack I had cheese with 2 crackers.Click to expand...

I can eat the enchiladas and am fine. Cheese with 2 crackers doesn't sound bad.. but it will depend on how your body handles it as well. What will probably happen is that the Specialist will look at your numbers and tell you how many carbs to eat with each meal. They will probably tell you what to eat sugar wise too... I was told to eat no more than 7 grams of sugar, but that's just me.. 

I would say to eat normal right now until you go into see her. Of course, don't go eating big bowls of pasta or a bunch of sugar and ice cream..... but eat normal meals and they will advise you when you get in there what to eat. Most people are able to control it with diet.


----------



## babybx2

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## torch2010

Hi all, I am nearly 21 weeks. I tested positive in my last pregnancy and was tested at 17 weeks in this one. So far, so good. sugars have been well controlled and I have lost 12lb so far which is fab


----------



## welshwarriors

I was really strict with wat i was eating until wednesday, now i eat watever i fancy whn i fancy it and all my readings are fine. i even tested a few times more and it was always normal. kinda got the feeling now they gt my results wrong, cause the doctor was completely surprised about my results on tuesday and said he didnt think i could control the gd with diet cause my bloodresults were 17 after the glucose level, he said that was the highest result hes seen in years bt here i am eating cake and normal food portions and everything stays in the normal levels, wats going on????????????


----------



## Honesty

I have a question if you have gestational diabetes are you suppose to feel sick if a reading is to high or to low? The reason why I ask is because I know diabetes runs in my family and they feel ill when a reading isn't in normal range but I don't feel this way at all I feel fine all day...


----------



## BizyBee

I usually feel fine too Honesty. I've only felt dizzy a few times (once when I drank the glucose drink and another time after gorging on desserts at my baby shower). It's strange. I can also be in the low 60's and not know it!

I've found that there are fruits that I tolerate much better than others. Cereal doesn't bother me and neither does ice cream. It's so weird how we are all affected so differently.

I noticed that Reese's Peanut Butter Eggs are onLy 9g of carbs, so I treat myself after some meals. Mmmm.... Still waiting to have my Cadbury Egg in the hospital. Lol!


----------



## Ruthalaska

Hi ladies.

I just learned that I failed my one-hour GD test. I have to go back for the 3-hour next week. I know that a lot of people fail the first screen but do OK on the second, but I am so scared I will fail that also!

My doctor told me that my blood sugar should have been less than 130 after the one-hour test, but it was 159. Is that a super high number? Can you tell from that whether it's more or less likely I'll pass the 3-hour?

Also, is there anything I should do or not do before now and my next test next week? Should I already start cutting out carbs and sugar? Or should I just eat normally? All she told me was about the fasting and that I should drink lots of water. 

Also, if I DO have GD, is my baby OK? I am 24 weeks and she is measuring normal (not too big, just average) and everything looks great so far. Will the testing itself be bad for her? After all, if you have GD, they would tell you NOT to fast and then have a super-sugary drink and nothing else for hours, right? So will the test be bad for my baby?


----------



## Spunky

I had half a small bowl of DRY cereal (multi grain cheerios) probably a cup and a half of it. NO MILK just water. And an hour late my reading was 153. WTF? My fasting before it was 71. NO MILK! I'm really depressed today now...

My number was LOWER with the milk in the cereal.


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Spunky...

Ruth, your 1 hour results were similar to mine. Once I've started testing, I found that the glucose drink affected my levels worse than food does. In my case, the GD is manageable with a slight change in diet. I am nearing the end and the baby is not abnormally large and things still look good. Hope you have the same experience.


----------



## Honesty

My baby is measuring 4 days small but I was told wednesday I had gestational diabetes... Sometimes I feel like it could be wrong but but I guess it's just me wanting it to.... I am going to borrow my grandmas machine to test my blood can someone please tell me what it should be reading?


----------



## Ruthalaska

BizyBee said:


> :hugs: Spunky...
> 
> Ruth, your 1 hour results were similar to mine. Once I've started testing, I found that the glucose drink affected my levels worse than food does. In my case, the GD is manageable with a slight change in diet. I am nearing the end and the baby is not abnormally large and things still look good. Hope you have the same experience.

Thanks. I don't know if it is significant but the glucose drink made me feel horrible, and regular food never does that.


----------



## Honesty

Ruthalaska said:


> BizyBee said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Spunky...
> 
> Ruth, your 1 hour results were similar to mine. Once I've started testing, I found that the glucose drink affected my levels worse than food does. In my case, the GD is manageable with a slight change in diet. I am nearing the end and the baby is not abnormally large and things still look good. Hope you have the same experience.
> 
> Thanks. I don't know if it is significant but the glucose drink made me feel horrible, and regular food never does that.Click to expand...

I agree with you it made me feel horrible with the one hour to but the nurse told me it does that to everyone... Not once have I had a problem when it comes to food...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> I had half a small bowl of DRY cereal (multi grain cheerios) probably a cup and a half of it. NO MILK just water. And an hour late my reading was 153. WTF? My fasting before it was 71. NO MILK! I'm really depressed today now...
> 
> My number was LOWER with the milk in the cereal.

WTF???? I agree. I'll be damned if that makes any sense!


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I had half a small bowl of DRY cereal (multi grain cheerios) probably a cup and a half of it. NO MILK just water. And an hour late my reading was 153. WTF? My fasting before it was 71. NO MILK! I'm really depressed today now...
> 
> My number was LOWER with the milk in the cereal.
> 
> WTF???? I agree. I'll be damned if that makes any sense!Click to expand...

If I get high numbers I get them with breakfast, but I consider high like 120-133. 150's is insane! I've had like 6 above 120 this week though :( Only 1 above 140, so it's not too bad, right? Just starting to worry they may want to do insulin the last bit of my pregnancy... But I'm going to start watching food way more I guess. Not long left now though...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I had half a small bowl of DRY cereal (multi grain cheerios) probably a cup and a half of it. NO MILK just water. And an hour late my reading was 153. WTF? My fasting before it was 71. NO MILK! I'm really depressed today now...
> 
> My number was LOWER with the milk in the cereal.
> 
> WTF???? I agree. I'll be damned if that makes any sense!Click to expand...
> 
> If I get high numbers I get them with breakfast, but I consider high like 120-133. 150's is insane! I've had like 6 above 120 this week though :( Only 1 above 140, so it's not too bad, right? Just starting to worry they may want to do insulin the last bit of my pregnancy... But I'm going to start watching food way more I guess. Not long left now though...Click to expand...

Are you testing one hour or two.. because 120 on a one hour is fantastic! I can't believe that one 140 would be cause to put someone on insulin.


----------



## Spunky

I'm testing on the 1 hour. They told me it should be under 120 then though :growlmad: hopefully they're just being overly cautious. I don't have my next diabetes appt until May 2nd though and am just worried that it's getting worse. BUT I have 1 week left of work and have been super stressed trying to get everything out of my classroom and staying home. Could stress be making it worse? (hopes like crazy that once I'm home for good things can get back to normal!)

What were your numbers like to be put on insulin? I could just be paranoid and worried for no reason


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> I'm testing on the 1 hour. They told me it should be under 120 then though :growlmad: hopefully they're just being overly cautious. I don't have my next diabetes appt until May 2nd though and am just worried that it's getting worse. BUT I have 1 week left of work and have been super stressed trying to get everything out of my classroom and staying home. Could stress be making it worse? (hopes like crazy that once I'm home for good things can get back to normal!)
> 
> What were your numbers like to be put on insulin? I could just be paranoid and worried for no reason

They were over 140.. probably between 140 and 160, which is pretty consistent, even with the insulin- they keep upping it up. I have an issue getting under 140... but, still apparently many women are worse and can't stay under 180 or 200. 

120 is really very low. It is supposed to be under 140 at the one hour and under 120 at the 2 hour. 

At the bottom of the page is the numbers that the ADA states are required for GD.

https://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/dm/pubs/gestational/

I think they are being really cautious with you.... which, I have to admit.. while it is obnoxious it does show that they at least care. If they tried to put you on insulin for one number over 140 I would be surprised....


----------



## midori1999

I was put on insulin for two reasons. The first was my fasting reading was always too high, which they said suggested my body wasn't coping overall. The second was my post meal readings were almost always too high, even when I wasn't eating enough carbs and they wanted to increase my carb intake to prevent me producing ketones. I was getting lots of post meal readings of close to or over 10, which is 180. 

I still get some post meal readings of just under 10 now and at least half are between 8 and 9, even with insulin, so am having to gradually increase it and now Im having to increase my slow acting every few days too as my fasting Reading is still rising. I am not 30 weeks until Tuesday. However, they say I'm doing well and not to worry.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> I was put on insulin for two reasons. The first was my fasting reading was always too high, which they said suggested my body wasn't coping overall. The second was my post meal readings were almost always too high, even when I wasn't eating enough carbs and they wanted to increase my carb intake to prevent me producing ketones. I was getting lots of post meal readings of close to or over 10, which is 180.
> 
> I still get some post meal readings of just under 10 now and at least half are between 8 and 9, even with insulin, so am having to gradually increase it and now Im having to increase my slow acting every few days too as my fasting Reading is still rising. I am not 30 weeks until Tuesday. However, they say I'm doing well and not to worry.

Same thing- except not really that high... like I stated. .in between 140 and 160. I've managed to keep off the slow acting, though they mentioned it about two weeks ago. They also increased my carbs while increasing my insulin for the same reason. I actually lost weight.


----------



## Emmea12uk

twinkle22 said:


> Well not feeling to good today woke up had porridge 1 hour later felt funny tested my bloods and was 3.8 still feeling whoozy light headed ect been like this for a few days though left a message with the diabetic midwives to ring me to take note of my 5 days worth of blood readings (as they never ring me ) it's always me having to ring feel a bit abandoned by them tbh. Don't know what's going on with me at the min yesterday was my first high reading after a meal and today this lol

Porridge is a great food for a diabetic - it is a superfood for us and can really help lower bg! Maybe sprinkle some cinnamon on it (another superfood) and have a dilute fruit juice.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Honesty said:


> I have a question if you have gestational diabetes are you suppose to feel sick if a reading is to high or to low? The reason why I ask is because I know diabetes runs in my family and they feel ill when a reading isn't in normal range but I don't feel this way at all I feel fine all day...

I feel drowsey, thirsty and starving - sometimes nauseus when I am high.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> I had half a small bowl of DRY cereal (multi grain cheerios) probably a cup and a half of it. NO MILK just water. And an hour late my reading was 153. WTF? My fasting before it was 71. NO MILK! I'm really depressed today now...
> 
> My number was LOWER with the milk in the cereal.

The higher the protein content of a meal, the more sugar you will burn digesting it.
Cereals are fast acting carbs and bad. Stuck to slow acting carbs
If you did not eat enough the day before your sugar levels will immediately elevate after brekkie regardless of what you ate.
Combine all three food groups in every meal to prevent your body hoarding carbs fat and sugar.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Honesty said:


> My baby is measuring 4 days small but I was told wednesday I had gestational diabetes... Sometimes I feel like it could be wrong but but I guess it's just me wanting it to.... I am going to borrow my grandmas machine to test my blood can someone please tell me what it should be reading?

If you are uk - 7.8 1 hr after food


----------



## MilosMommy7

hey ladies! i know i havent posted in here in a while. hope everyone is doing good. just a little update. went to my OB today and was checked for the first time for dilation. cervix is still closed, only 30% effaced and she's stationed at -3. belly was measuring 37 weeks. not sure if that's normal or not. has got me thinking she isnt gaining weight again. but i'll find out thursday when i have my appt with the diabetic doctor and they do my growth scan.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

MilosMommy7 said:


> hey ladies! i know i havent posted in here in a while. hope everyone is doing good. just a little update. went to my OB today and was checked for the first time for dilation. cervix is still closed, only 30% effaced and she's stationed at -3. belly was measuring 37 weeks. not sure if that's normal or not. has got me thinking she isnt gaining weight again. but i'll find out thursday when i have my appt with the diabetic doctor and they do my growth scan.

I hope everything is okay when you go in. Keep us posted!


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy7 said:


> hey ladies! i know i havent posted in here in a while. hope everyone is doing good. just a little update. went to my OB today and was checked for the first time for dilation. cervix is still closed, only 30% effaced and she's stationed at -3. belly was measuring 37 weeks. not sure if that's normal or not. has got me thinking she isnt gaining weight again. but i'll find out thursday when i have my appt with the diabetic doctor and they do my growth scan.

Thanks for the update! Looking forward to the next update. I get my first internal on thursday and am nervous! Sounds like you're going to go a while longer if your cervix is still closed, right?


----------



## MilosMommy7

i asked about it on another site and two women said they went into labor right after being told their's was closed. one said she went into labor that night. and one said she went into labor the next day! so i'm hoping it doesnt mean i'll go overdue or have to be induced.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> hey ladies! i know i havent posted in here in a while. hope everyone is doing good. just a little update. went to my OB today and was checked for the first time for dilation. cervix is still closed, only 30% effaced and she's stationed at -3. belly was measuring 37 weeks. not sure if that's normal or not. has got me thinking she isnt gaining weight again. but i'll find out thursday when i have my appt with the diabetic doctor and they do my growth scan.

 Sounds good to me! You don't want a biggun!:)


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> i asked about it on another site and two women said they went into labor right after being told their's was closed. one said she went into labor that night. and one said she went into labor the next day! so i'm hoping it doesnt mean i'll go overdue or have to be induced.

I was 2cm dilated at my internal with my son at term and still went four days with no change. I had to be induced. I think every woman is different. If you are measuring a week behind then it might be reasonable to expect baby not to be early! But I have seen plenty of woman go from 0 at no notice:)


----------



## MilosMommy7

Emmea12uk said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! i know i havent posted in here in a while. hope everyone is doing good. just a little update. went to my OB today and was checked for the first time for dilation. cervix is still closed, only 30% effaced and she's stationed at -3. belly was measuring 37 weeks. not sure if that's normal or not. has got me thinking she isnt gaining weight again. but i'll find out thursday when i have my appt with the diabetic doctor and they do my growth scan.
> 
> Sounds good to me! You don't want a biggun!:)Click to expand...

lol. yeah that'd be the only plus side, not having a big baby. but it's her tummy that's small. so it's IUGR that worries me. i know that since she's made it this far it's probably not a huge concern anymore. but i still would hate for her to have complications.


----------



## MilosMommy7

Emmea12uk said:


> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> i asked about it on another site and two women said they went into labor right after being told their's was closed. one said she went into labor that night. and one said she went into labor the next day! so i'm hoping it doesnt mean i'll go overdue or have to be induced.
> 
> I was 2cm dilated at my internal with my son at term and still went four days with no change. I had to be induced. I think every woman is different. If you are measuring a week behind then it might be reasonable to expect baby not to be early! But I have seen plenty of woman go from 0 at no notice:)Click to expand...

with my son i went 4 weeks without change! (2cm and 70% effaced). which is why i was induced. so i'm hoping i can avoid it again this time.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MilosMommy7 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! i know i havent posted in here in a while. hope everyone is doing good. just a little update. went to my OB today and was checked for the first time for dilation. cervix is still closed, only 30% effaced and she's stationed at -3. belly was measuring 37 weeks. not sure if that's normal or not. has got me thinking she isnt gaining weight again. but i'll find out thursday when i have my appt with the diabetic doctor and they do my growth scan.
> 
> Sounds good to me! You don't want a biggun!:)Click to expand...
> 
> lol. yeah that'd be the only plus side, not having a big baby. but it's her tummy that's small. so it's IUGR that worries me. i know that since she's made it this far it's probably not a huge concern anymore. but i still would hate for her to have complications.Click to expand...

I'd have thought she would be ok now - as babies are born healthy at 35 weeks. These measurements are never accurate and not all babies are the same. Sure her ac doesn't affect fh?!


----------



## k7_xcx

I've been to see clinic today n put on CTG machine to be told by Diabetes team my sugars r fine n I don't need to see them again but made me Appt for further monitoring on fri morning n then for membrane sweep on tues morning when I'll be 37 + 3 and if I am dilated by 1-2cm they will break my waters!! Any1 else had this??


----------



## Emmea12uk

Wow!! That is early!!! You are not medicated are you? Are you happy being induced so early? I supposed with just a membrAne sweep baby won't come any sooner unless it is ready to.


----------



## twinkle22

Well I was started on metformin today as they weren't happy with my levels have been really trying with the diet side of things aswell oh well never mind


----------



## Emmea12uk

It isn't the end of the world - it makes things so much easier to bear I think!


----------



## Ruthalaska

Hi again. I failed my 3-hour test yesterday, so now I officially have GD. Ugh! I'm bummed and sad about it. I know isn't true, but I just feel like I did something wrong. I really try to eat healthy, and most of the time I do, but now I'm thinking back about all the not-so-good choices I've made (I mean, I'm pregnant! I had a couple milkshakes . . . ) and worrying that I've hurt my baby. 

I have an appointment with a nurse and a dietician, but they couldn't fit me in until next week, and now I'm scared because I don't know what I'm supposed to eat/not eat until then! I don't want to make things worse for my poor little baby girl. The woman who answered the phone and made appointments said she wasn't a doctor or nurse and couldn't give me advice and that I should probably just "eat vegetables and avoid sugar" and it would be fine. Which is not super helpful! So now I'm just kind of freaked out and not sure what I am supposed to be doing. If I eat the wrong things between now and Monday will that be terrible for my baby?


----------



## kdea547

Ruth - just a few quick tips for eating:
1. Don't eat starches or fruits by themselves. You should always add some fat and/or protein (i.e. meat, peanut butter, cheese, etc.) with them to help even out your blood sugar and prevent a sharp rise.

2. Your blood sugar will stay most stable if you eat at least every 3-4 hours and try to spread out the starches and fruits that you eat evenly throughout the day.

3. A protein snack at before bed is good to help keep stable sugars throughout the night and keep your fasting down.

4. For most people (not all, not me) your after breakfast sugars are going to be the highest, so making sure to eat a good breakfast with protein can help that. Boxed cereals with milk are generally a bad idea. Oatmeal can be okay, but not for everyone.

5. Avoid sources of processed sugar and starches. Generally, if something is white, then you shouldn't eat it regularly (white bread, white rice, white potatoes, etc.).

6. Most likely, you'll still be able to indulge once in a while, you just have to monitor your blood sugar to see what works for you!

Your biggest complication is going to be a potentially too big baby, but with good control, babies generally stay in the size range that they were intended to be. You haven't harmed your baby with gestational diabetes, in terms of causing birth defects or abnormalities. These side effects only occur when blood sugar is out of control during the first trimester, i.e. a woman that had poorly controlled diabetes prior to conception. Gestational diabetes itself does not develop until late 2nd tri or early 3rd tri and your baby has all the organs and hormones it needs to cope with the sugars that are crossing the placenta. Good luck and try not to stress yourself out about this. In terms of pregnancy complications, this is one of the easiest to manage!


----------



## K123

No, it won't be terrible for your baby. Try and be sensible with your food choices but don't worry too much - what foods suit you can be very different for dfferent people (pasta suits some not others, some fruits suit some people better etc) so until you start testing you won't know what suits you anyway.


----------



## Ruthalaska

Thanks, that is helpful (and reassuring!). I will just do my best until Monday then.


----------



## MilosMommy7

i'm pretty sure i'm getting a growth scan tomorrow. let's hope she hasnt had a huge growth spurt since last time!


----------



## Honesty

I can't believe I'm limited to so many foods... I only had a class today but I'm so anxious for my appointment on monday... My appointment Monday will last 2 hours 1 hour with the doctor and 1 hour looking at my beautiful baby girl! they are even allowing me to purchase a dvd of the entire ultrasound for only $5.00...


----------



## MilosMommy7

at my growth scan she once again didnt gain any weight. so the speclialist says i have to go ahead with the induction because like they said last time, that cuold mean something is wrong with the placenta and it's efficiency. so i'm scheduled to go in tonight at 8. not sure if they'll start pitocin at that time or what they're gonna do yet. 
looks like i'll have a baby tomorrow or saturday!


----------



## FEDup1981

So i was diagnosed with GD on tues.

Now i seem to be ok at managing my levels at meal times. But im snacking a lot, and just crave anything. Because of my gastric bypass i cant always eat a normal size meal, so end up snacking inbetween meals - but obv dont know what my sugars are at this time. (im testing pre & post meals)

Also had a growth scan today and babys tummy is on the 95th centile :dohh:

The dieticain i spoke to was a waste of time. I cant live on nuts and peanut butter and ryvita's - its just not me :nope:
Is there anything tasty i can snack on? Just any advice would be grateful x


----------



## Honesty

FEDup1981 said:


> So i was diagnosed with GD on tues.
> 
> Now i seem to be ok at managing my levels at meal times. But im snacking a lot, and just crave anything. Because of my gastric bypass i cant always eat a normal size meal, so end up snacking inbetween meals - but obv dont know what my sugars are at this time. (im testing pre & post meals)
> 
> Also had a growth scan today and babys tummy is on the 95th centile :dohh:
> 
> The dieticain i spoke to was a waste of time. I cant live on nuts and peanut butter and ryvita's - its just not me :nope:
> Is there anything tasty i can snack on? Just any advice would be grateful x

My doctor said vanilla wafers, graham crackers, rice cakes, animal crackers are all good...


----------



## kdea547

You can snack on anything that you would normally eat. Fruit and crackers are good options, but always include cheese, nuts, peanut butter, etc. with them to keep your sugar more stable. Generally, snacks should be smaller portions and fewer calories than regular meals, so they shouldn't cause your blood sugar to go higher than a normal meal would, which is why most people don't test for snacks.


----------



## kdea547

Does anyone else ever feel ashamed by the *D* word? I know I always say that Gestational diabetes is not our fault, but saying it and believing it can be two different things! In an effort to not be ashamed by it, I try to be honest with people about why I can't pig out or why I'm toting a testing kit around, but there's a stigma attached to diabetes, whether caused by pregnancy or not, especially if you are overweight. Not to mention that some of my (non-diabetic) coworkers like to provide commentary on how my food choices are not appropriate for someone with diabetes. Only I can understand what my body can handle and when.


----------



## kdea547

MilosMommy - how exciting that you'll be meeting your little one soon! I hope your induction goes smoothly and quickly!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> So i was diagnosed with GD on tues.
> 
> Now i seem to be ok at managing my levels at meal times. But im snacking a lot, and just crave anything. Because of my gastric bypass i cant always eat a normal size meal, so end up snacking inbetween meals - but obv dont know what my sugars are at this time. (im testing pre & post meals)
> 
> Also had a growth scan today and babys tummy is on the 95th centile :dohh:
> 
> The dieticain i spoke to was a waste of time. I cant live on nuts and peanut butter and ryvita's - its just not me :nope:
> Is there anything tasty i can snack on? Just any advice would be grateful x
> 
> My doctor said vanilla wafers, graham crackers, rice cakes, animal crackers are all good...Click to expand...

This is kinda what I am talking about with the Docs and also how each different person reacts. 

My dietitian says no rice cakes- which I would have been okay with. She was okay on graham crackers and didn't say a thing about nilla wafers. I had some nilla wafers and they spiked me up to 162!

I think it is situation where sometimes we have to try and see what works for us.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

kdea547 said:


> Does anyone else ever feel ashamed by the *D* word? I know I always say that Gestational diabetes is not our fault, but saying it and believing it can be two different things! In an effort to not be ashamed by it, I try to be honest with people about why I can't pig out or why I'm toting a testing kit around, but there's a stigma attached to diabetes, whether caused by pregnancy or not, especially if you are overweight. Not to mention that some of my (non-diabetic) coworkers like to provide commentary on how my food choices are not appropriate for someone with diabetes. Only I can understand what my body can handle and when.

Agree completely. There is a stigma attached. People don't get that weight is just one of the risks. You have to have a predisposition to it. My OH SIL has gained double the amount of weight with her pregnancy and was heavier than I was (she was 300!)to begin with and she didn't have gestational diabetes. It's not about weight necessarily.


----------



## Honesty

Does this seem like a lot of food to you? https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/honesty210/IMAG0297.jpg


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> Does this seem like a lot of food to you? https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/honesty210/IMAG0297.jpg

YES.. and this is the same way I feel. I told the Dietitian a few times that that was entirely too much food.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> i'm pretty sure i'm getting a growth scan tomorrow. let's hope she hasnt had a huge growth spurt since last time!

 Fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> at my growth scan she once again didnt gain any weight. so the speclialist says i have to go ahead with the induction because like they said last time, that cuold mean something is wrong with the placenta and it's efficiency. so i'm scheduled to go in tonight at 8. not sure if they'll start pitocin at that time or what they're gonna do yet.
> looks like i'll have a baby tomorrow or saturday!

Oh my god!!! Yay!! Best of luck! Come back and tell us everything!!!


----------



## Mom2Ben

I had my 20 week scan today and all is good with baby :)

I also had an appointment with the Diabetes Consultant and she is happy with my levels at the moment so I only need to go back in 4 weeks. Very relieved as going back every two weeks with a two year old is a bit of a nightmare.


----------



## Emmea12uk

MizzDeeDee said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Does this seem like a lot of food to you? https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/honesty210/IMAG0297.jpg
> 
> YES.. and this is the same way I feel. I told the Dietitian a few times that that was entirely too much food.Click to expand...

LOoks good to me if you are wise with your portion control. Remember you can't eat too much protein right now and a you need high energy foods like carbs in small doses so as not to raise your bg every 3-4 h


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Emmea12uk said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Does this seem like a lot of food to you? https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/honesty210/IMAG0297.jpg
> 
> YES.. and this is the same way I feel. I told the Dietitian a few times that that was entirely too much food.Click to expand...
> 
> LOoks good to me if you are wise with your portion control. Remember you can't eat too much protein right now and a you need high energy foods like carbs in small doses so as not to raise your bg every 3-4 hClick to expand...

They're telling her to eat meat and two starches as a snack. I know why they tell you to eat every few hours.. but that is ALOT of food. 2800 calories is a huge amount of food to me. Especially when they say the average person eats 1800 to 2000 calories a day. 

I feel like if my Doctors had their way all I would do is eat and drink gallons of water all day. I wouldn't have time for anything else besides going to the bathroom to get rid of it all.


----------



## Honesty

Emmea12uk said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Does this seem like a lot of food to you? https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/honesty210/IMAG0297.jpg
> 
> YES.. and this is the same way I feel. I told the Dietitian a few times that that was entirely too much food.Click to expand...
> 
> LOoks good to me if you are wise with your portion control. Remember you can't eat too much protein right now and a you need high energy foods like carbs in small doses so as not to raise your bg every 3-4 hClick to expand...

This diet is really confusing they tell me to limit my carbs cause to much is not good for you so I have to eat meat that contains a lot of protein as well as peanut butter, nuts, and cheese. Can someone please give me a example of some food choices for my diet...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Does this seem like a lot of food to you? https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/honesty210/IMAG0297.jpg
> 
> YES.. and this is the same way I feel. I told the Dietitian a few times that that was entirely too much food.Click to expand...
> 
> LOoks good to me if you are wise with your portion control. Remember you can't eat too much protein right now and a you need high energy foods like carbs in small doses so as not to raise your bg every 3-4 hClick to expand...
> 
> This diet is really confusing they tell me to limit my carbs cause to much is not good for you so I have to eat meat that contains a lot of protein as well as peanut butter, nuts, and cheese. Can someone please give me a example of some food choices for my diet...Click to expand...

Most meats have no or very little carbs. Example: I had steak and baked beans for lunch and my 1 hour was 120- which is better then I usually get. 

Didn't they tell you how many carbs to eat in one sitting? Usually they say eat 45 grams of carbs for lunch and dinner.. and maybe 15 grams for snacks (just an example, i think it depends on the person).


----------



## Honesty

MizzDeeDee said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Does this seem like a lot of food to you? https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/honesty210/IMAG0297.jpg
> 
> YES.. and this is the same way I feel. I told the Dietitian a few times that that was entirely too much food.Click to expand...
> 
> LOoks good to me if you are wise with your portion control. Remember you can't eat too much protein right now and a you need high energy foods like carbs in small doses so as not to raise your bg every 3-4 hClick to expand...
> 
> This diet is really confusing they tell me to limit my carbs cause to much is not good for you so I have to eat meat that contains a lot of protein as well as peanut butter, nuts, and cheese. Can someone please give me a example of some food choices for my diet...Click to expand...
> 
> Most meats have no or very little carbs. Example: I had steak and baked beans for lunch and my 1 hour was 120- which is better then I usually get.
> 
> Didn't they tell you how many carbs to eat in one sitting? Usually they say eat 45 grams of carbs for lunch and dinner.. and maybe 15 grams for snacks (just an example, i think it depends on the person).Click to expand...

Thank you! So do you think chalupas would be a healthy choice? I would be adding beans , cheese, and ground beef... With some vegetables and a fruit.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmea12uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Does this seem like a lot of food to you? https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm2/honesty210/IMAG0297.jpg
> 
> YES.. and this is the same way I feel. I told the Dietitian a few times that that was entirely too much food.Click to expand...
> 
> LOoks good to me if you are wise with your portion control. Remember you can't eat too much protein right now and a you need high energy foods like carbs in small doses so as not to raise your bg every 3-4 hClick to expand...
> 
> This diet is really confusing they tell me to limit my carbs cause to much is not good for you so I have to eat meat that contains a lot of protein as well as peanut butter, nuts, and cheese. Can someone please give me a example of some food choices for my diet...Click to expand...
> 
> Most meats have no or very little carbs. Example: I had steak and baked beans for lunch and my 1 hour was 120- which is better then I usually get.
> 
> Didn't they tell you how many carbs to eat in one sitting? Usually they say eat 45 grams of carbs for lunch and dinner.. and maybe 15 grams for snacks (just an example, i think it depends on the person).Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! So do you think chalupas would be a healthy choice? I would be adding beans , cheese, and ground beef... With some vegetables and a fruit.Click to expand...

I would think so.. though I am sure it depends on how your body takes it. I can eat chimchangas and they are okay on my sugars.


----------



## MilosMommy7

well i'm in the hospital. i was supposed to come at 8. but then they said they couldnt technically induce me until midnight when i hit 39w. but i'm actually in labor myself! lmao. they broke my water about 45 minutes ago. and now i'm just waiting until i can get up and walk around. so far we're waiting to see what breaking my water does for me. if it works i might not need pitocin.


----------



## lindsayscoob

MilosMommy7 said:


> well i'm in the hospital. i was supposed to come at 8. but then they said they couldnt technically induce me until midnight when i hit 39w. but i'm actually in labor myself! lmao. they broke my water about 45 minutes ago. and now i'm just waiting until i can get up and walk around. so far we're waiting to see what breaking my water does for me. if it works i might not need pitocin.

Good luck, I'm away for the weekend, but I hope when I get home on Monday I can read all about it!!


----------



## FEDup1981

MilosMommy7 said:


> well i'm in the hospital. i was supposed to come at 8. but then they said they couldnt technically induce me until midnight when i hit 39w. but i'm actually in labor myself! lmao. they broke my water about 45 minutes ago. and now i'm just waiting until i can get up and walk around. so far we're waiting to see what breaking my water does for me. if it works i might not need pitocin.

Good luck! x


----------



## K123

Good luck MilosMummy!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Good luck Milosmummy!


----------



## Emmea12uk

MilosMommy7 said:


> well i'm in the hospital. i was supposed to come at 8. but then they said they couldnt technically induce me until midnight when i hit 39w. but i'm actually in labor myself! lmao. they broke my water about 45 minutes ago. and now i'm just waiting until i can get up and walk around. so far we're waiting to see what breaking my water does for me. if it works i might not need pitocin.

Yay come on baby!!!


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy7 said:


> well i'm in the hospital. i was supposed to come at 8. but then they said they couldnt technically induce me until midnight when i hit 39w. but i'm actually in labor myself! lmao. they broke my water about 45 minutes ago. and now i'm just waiting until i can get up and walk around. so far we're waiting to see what breaking my water does for me. if it works i might not need pitocin.

GOOD LUCK! You may have already had her by now! Hope all goes/went well!


----------



## MilosMommy7

well she's here! i posted my labor story in my pregnancy journal if anyone wants to read it :)


----------



## midori1999

MilosMommy7 said:


> well she's here! i posted my labor story in my pregnancy journal if anyone wants to read it :)

Big congratulations! :happydance:

Off to read now. :thumbup:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Congrats mommy!


----------



## K123

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Spunky

Congrats!


----------



## FEDup1981

I cant do this GD diet lark!!

My dietician said i could eat bran flakes, so went and bought a big box, and guess what my reading was after breakfast....11.4!!!! 

She said not to eat white bread, but readings have been fine after... (along with other things) Do they really know what theyre talking about?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

FEDup1981 said:


> I cant do this GD diet lark!!
> 
> My dietician said i could eat bran flakes, so went and bought a big box, and guess what my reading was after breakfast....11.4!!!!
> 
> She said not to eat white bread, but readings have been fine after... (along with other things) Do they really know what theyre talking about?

Yeah, but I think it depends on us too. There are things I eat that raise my blood sugar that shock me and others that don't. I think personal body makeup has something to do with it too.


----------



## midori1999

FEDup1981 said:


> I cant do this GD diet lark!!
> 
> My dietician said i could eat bran flakes, so went and bought a big box, and guess what my reading was after breakfast....11.4!!!!
> 
> She said not to eat white bread, but readings have been fine after... (along with other things) Do they really know what theyre talking about?

Yes, they do know what they are talking about, but what some people can tolerate differs from others and it's a case of trial and error. I suspect though, that if your readings are that high, then you will need insulin and won't be able to control with diet alone. Insulin is trial and error too, it's not like most other medications where they have set doses. 

Did the dietician speak to you about portion control? I have been told to carb count and can have 40g of carbs at breakfast, which if I want cereal is a tiny portion, even of 'good' cereals like porridge, no added sugar museli or All Bran. (I can't stand Branflakes myself!) 2 slices of seeded wholemeal bread is 28-40g of carbs, depending on what brand it is, so with some brands I can have a piece of fruit or a yoghurt (Weight Watchers or Mullerlight are less than 10g of carbs per pot) aswell and then any protein foods like eggs or bacon. 

Personally, I am never going to touch white bread again. It's vile stuff anyway and for some reason I'd convinced myself I didn't like wholemeal bread. I do like the heavily seeded wholemeal though, it's much nicer than white. I have also got used to brown rice and even wholemeal pasta too, so will be sticking to that after the birth. Even my children have asked to stick to it and said they prefer it! :cloud9:

Even with insulin, (I have background/slow acting insulin each night and then fast acting before each meal) some foods give me a reading in the 10's. Mainly at breakfast, occasionally other times. I have been told to stick within the carb allowance and they will adjust the insulin accordingly, although I can self adjust in between appointments too. I am definitely getting more insulin resistant as time goes on.


----------



## K123

A lot of what foods suit you are trial and error for what suits your body. The nutritionists give general guidance, but you then need to see how it works for you. I avoided pasta dishes for quite a while after my GTT as I thought the large amount of white carbs could cause problems - but I recently discovered I get pretty low readings after pasta based meals. Fruit juice in the morning is a definite no-no for me though, and weetabix are the best cereal for me (no added sugar museli doesn't suit me so well)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

K123 said:


> A lot of what foods suit you are trial and error for what suits your body. The nutritionists give general guidance, but you then need to see how it works for you. I avoided pasta dishes for quite a while after my GTT as I thought the large amount of white carbs could cause problems - but I recently discovered I get pretty low readings after pasta based meals. Fruit juice in the morning is a definite no-no for me though, and weetabix are the best cereal for me (no added sugar museli doesn't suit me so well)

You get low on pasta??? Lucky girl. I ate chicken wings and half a sandwich on artisan bread and my BS went up to 212 yesterday (11) and I about crapped my pants. I actually took my short acting insulin ( I am supposed to be on long acting too now but my insurance doesn't want to pay so I have to get a sample long acting pen on Tuesday) to combat it. 

It really is crazy how it can effects others so differently.


----------



## Spunky

I heard oatmeal is supposed to be good for diabetics... It was low sugar even and I added some cinnamon (good supposedly!) and I got my highest number yet! 153. 

Yet, I ate waffles with lite syrup with some eggs and cheese and bacon and I got 89. A slice of chocolate cake got me anywhere from 71-119 1 hour later (baby shower cake I ate over several days) totally don't see patterns.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> I heard oatmeal is supposed to be good for diabetics... It was low sugar even and I added some cinnamon (good supposedly!) and I got my highest number yet! 153.
> 
> Yet, I ate waffles with lite syrup with some eggs and cheese and bacon and I got 89. A slice of chocolate cake got me anywhere from 71-119 1 hour later (baby shower cake I ate over several days) totally don't see patterns.

I had that too.. with my baby shower cake.Pretty low readings. 

I think that now it doesn't even matter that much what I eat. About 1 am I was at 87... an hour later I went to 97. I went to sleep, woke up at noon, and my blood sugar was at 104! So basically, I hadn't ate anything since a few hours before I got the 87 reading and yet my blood sugar went up almost 20 points?

Clearly hormones are a huge issue for me. They are spiking up and down.


----------



## K123

I'm lucky that I'm now considered as having a glucose intolerance in pregnancy rather than full GD so can get away with things like pasta as my body seems to be happy dealing with most foods at lunchtime and in the evenings. I just have to be a bit careful especially at breakfast time, and avoid juices (which I'm really missing as I've never drunk tea or coffee) but know I have a much easier time diet wise than most people on here.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> I had that too.. with my baby shower cake.Pretty low readings.
> 
> I think that now it doesn't even matter that much what I eat. About 1 am I was at 87... an hour later I went to 97. I went to sleep, woke up at noon, and my blood sugar was at 104! So basically, I hadn't ate anything since a few hours before I got the 87 reading and yet my blood sugar went up almost 20 points?
> 
> Clearly hormones are a huge issue for me. They are spiking up and down.

Don't our bodies dump in sugar when we haven't eaten? I still think that's weird. I tested before dinner got 113, then after dinner I was like 98. It went down after eating. 

We're almost there now! I'm starting to see the scary light at the end of the tunnel: No more testing, but a BABY. Weird. I'm not sure I'm ready to be a mom! I think testing and watching what I eat is a lot easier!


----------



## Spunky

K123 said:


> I'm lucky that I'm now considered as having a glucose intolerance in pregnancy rather than full GD so can get away with things like pasta as my body seems to be happy dealing with most foods at lunchtime and in the evenings. I just have to be a bit careful especially at breakfast time, and avoid juices (which I'm really missing as I've never drunk tea or coffee) but know I have a much easier time diet wise than most people on here.

I'm not a coffee or tea drinker either. I never drank a lot of juice, but oh how I miss it! I love apple juice when the time is right, so I feel you there. My body is good with almost all dinners and lunches too, just not breakfast :( Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day! All the lovely carbs!!


----------



## lindsayscoob

Spunky said:


> K123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky that I'm now considered as having a glucose intolerance in pregnancy rather than full GD so can get away with things like pasta as my body seems to be happy dealing with most foods at lunchtime and in the evenings. I just have to be a bit careful especially at breakfast time, and avoid juices (which I'm really missing as I've never drunk tea or coffee) but know I have a much easier time diet wise than most people on here.
> 
> I'm not a coffee or tea drinker either. I never drank a lot of juice, but oh how I miss it! I love apple juice when the time is right, so I feel you there. My body is good with almost all dinners and lunches too, just not breakfast :( Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day! All the lovely carbs!!Click to expand...

Breakfast is my least tolerable meal of the day. Not ridiculous numbers, still in target but higher than the rest of the day. And its the meal I'm finding the hardest to adapt to changing. I'm a big bowl of cereal, with a banana and orange juice kind of girl. Toast, even with eggs, bacon etc just doesn't feel the same :nope:

I'm going to stick to a lot of the eating habits I've learnt over the last 8 weeks, but breaksfast is one I will resort to my old ways :haha:


----------



## Spunky

lindsayscoob said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K123 said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky that I'm now considered as having a glucose intolerance in pregnancy rather than full GD so can get away with things like pasta as my body seems to be happy dealing with most foods at lunchtime and in the evenings. I just have to be a bit careful especially at breakfast time, and avoid juices (which I'm really missing as I've never drunk tea or coffee) but know I have a much easier time diet wise than most people on here.
> 
> I'm not a coffee or tea drinker either. I never drank a lot of juice, but oh how I miss it! I love apple juice when the time is right, so I feel you there. My body is good with almost all dinners and lunches too, just not breakfast :( Breakfast is my favorite meal of the day! All the lovely carbs!!Click to expand...
> 
> Breakfast is my least tolerable meal of the day. Not ridiculous numbers, still in target but higher than the rest of the day. And its the meal I'm finding the hardest to adapt to changing. I'm a big bowl of cereal, with a banana and orange juice kind of girl. Toast, even with eggs, bacon etc just doesn't feel the same :nope:
> 
> I'm going to stick to a lot of the eating habits I've learnt over the last 8 weeks, but breaksfast is one I will resort to my old ways :haha:Click to expand...

I don't mind most of the changes, but I'm with you, I am definitely going to be eating my old breakfasts again! Some cereal. Pancakes or Waffles or French Toast with Syrup! I want my breakfast carbs!!:thumbup:


----------



## K123

You're making me hungry just thinking of breakfasts like that!


----------



## Spunky

Sorry! I've been hungry for breakfasts like that for weeks!! One of my foods I've demanded once James is out is McDonald's hotcakes with sausage with butter and syrup!!

Went to doctors. He offered me meds to help keep my numbers under control. (In the last two weeks I've only had two numbers above 127: 133 and 153). They're serious about their 120 after 1 hour. He said I could either eat better and exercise more or take a little bit of meds. I didn't think my numbers were that bad. (I knew the 153 was, but seriously they're almost all under 120, and my fasting numbers have been 80 every time!). A little discouraged. I go back in 2 weeks to follow-up and make sure my numbers are "better" not worse or the same.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Sorry! I've been hungry for breakfasts like that for weeks!! One of my foods I've demanded once James is out is McDonald's hotcakes with sausage with butter and syrup!!
> 
> Went to doctors. He offered me meds to help keep my numbers under control. (In the last two weeks I've only had two numbers above 127: 133 and 153). They're serious about their 120 after 1 hour. He said I could either eat better and exercise more or take a little bit of meds. I didn't think my numbers were that bad. (I knew the 153 was, but seriously they're almost all under 120, and my fasting numbers have been 80 every time!). A little discouraged. I go back in 2 weeks to follow-up and make sure my numbers are "better" not worse or the same.

I don't think your numbers are that bad either.....but I am not a Doctor..... I just know what the American Diabetes Association states.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee - like you said maybe they're jsut being overly cautious, which like you said, hopefully just means they care. I really don't see why I should go on meds for having 1 number over 140. I'll just be really careful the next couple weeks and then they'll leave me alone, and I'll almost be done with my pregnancy anyways!


----------



## Ruthalaska

I saw the dietician today for my first appointment. Since I was diagnosed last week, I moved from being really upset to getting motivated. I did a ton of internet research and started trying to eat the way I think you're supposed to with GD. I wrote down all my eating and exercise and brought it to the appointment. 

Th dietician was really nice and helpful. She went through everything on my food log with me and made suggestions and comments. She seemed to think I was on track. My diet is normally really good -- I'm a whole foods, brown rice, & veggies kind of girl, especially now that I've cut out all my sugary treats -- and I did very well on weight watchers a few years back, so I'm used to focusing on portion sizes, reading labels, and logging my food and exercise. She was also super reassuring that one bad blood sugar spike wouldn't be horrible for baby if things were under control most of the time. She even said I could have a sweet treat every once in a while and that it would be OK if I had a little cake at my baby shower if I wanted. Very reassuring! (I was worried that if I messed up even a little I would really hurt the baby.) She also said I could estimate and didn't need to weigh and measure everything. So I felt better after our meeting.

Of course I don't see the nurse and learn to check my blood sugar until Wednesday, so I don't really know if I'm able to control it with diet. But at least the dietician thinks I am on track with my eating. And I feel better knowing that I'm doing what I can right now.


----------



## DrEddie

MizzDeeDee said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I heard oatmeal is supposed to be good for diabetics... It was low sugar even and I added some cinnamon (good supposedly!) and I got my highest number yet! 153.
> 
> Yet, I ate waffles with lite syrup with some eggs and cheese and bacon and I got 89. A slice of chocolate cake got me anywhere from 71-119 1 hour later (baby shower cake I ate over several days) totally don't see patterns.
> 
> I had that too.. with my baby shower cake.Pretty low readings.
> 
> I think that now it doesn't even matter that much what I eat. About 1 am I was at 87... an hour later I went to 97. I went to sleep, woke up at noon, and my blood sugar was at 104! So basically, I hadn't ate anything since a few hours before I got the 87 reading and yet my blood sugar went up almost 20 points?
> 
> Clearly hormones are a huge issue for me. They are spiking up and down.Click to expand...

Interesting issue of the sugar rising with no food intake: the short answer is the liver makes sugar all the time and is held in check by insulin so if the sugar rises too much it means not enough insulin in the system. The question prompted me to have a blog coming out on the topic by the end of the week.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

DrEddie said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I heard oatmeal is supposed to be good for diabetics... It was low sugar even and I added some cinnamon (good supposedly!) and I got my highest number yet! 153.
> 
> Yet, I ate waffles with lite syrup with some eggs and cheese and bacon and I got 89. A slice of chocolate cake got me anywhere from 71-119 1 hour later (baby shower cake I ate over several days) totally don't see patterns.
> 
> I had that too.. with my baby shower cake.Pretty low readings.
> 
> I think that now it doesn't even matter that much what I eat. About 1 am I was at 87... an hour later I went to 97. I went to sleep, woke up at noon, and my blood sugar was at 104! So basically, I hadn't ate anything since a few hours before I got the 87 reading and yet my blood sugar went up almost 20 points?
> 
> Clearly hormones are a huge issue for me. They are spiking up and down.Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting issue of the sugar rising with no food intake: the short answer is the liver makes sugar all the time and is held in check by insulin so if the sugar rises too much it means not enough insulin in the system. The question prompted me to have a blog coming out on the topic by the end of the week.Click to expand...

So in other words a true diabetic issue.. the body not producing insulin to lower blood sugar in my system.. am I correct or no?


----------



## kdea547

Spunky - don't let them force you to take meds for a couple of spikes! 120 at one hour is a ridiculous standard to hold you to and I've never heard of a target that tight. My doctor tells me 120 at 2 hours, but if it's somewhere between 120 and 140 at 2 hours sometimes, he says it's not a big deal, especially if my averages are at or under my targets.

Ladies who babies are measuring larger, did your stomachs also measure ahead? I had a checkup yesterday and my stomach measurement was perfect, but I don't know how accurate that is.


----------



## midori1999

kdea547 said:


> Spunky - don't let them force you to take meds for a couple of spikes! 120 at one hour is a ridiculous standard to hold you to and I've never heard of a target that tight. My doctor tells me 120 at 2 hours, but if it's somewhere between 120 and 140 at 2 hours sometimes, he says it's not a big deal, especially if my averages are at or under my targets.
> 
> Ladies who babies are measuring larger, did your stomachs also measure ahead? I had a checkup yesterday and my stomach measurement was perfect, but I don't know how accurate that is.


I agree about not being forced onto meds. I am already on insulin 4 times daily and I still get readings in the low 8's (145-155) quite often and they are happy with that and if they weren't they'd adjust my insulin further, since I am already on it. The doctor told me last time I was giving myself a hard time over my readings as they were actually pretty good. 

My baby is measuring largeish by scans (3lb 9oz at 29 week scan, which I think is around the 75th centile) and I am measuring normally by fundal height. My first son was 9lbs when he was born at term and my fundal height measured on the small side all the way through. The midwife absolutely insisted baby would be no more than 7lbs (I was very, very slim myself, BMI of 16.5 at booking) even after the consultant sent me for a growth scan that estimated baby to be 9lbs at term. She actually came over to me looking all smug in the post natal ward and asked 'how big was he then?' and got quite snotty and just walked off when I replied '9lbs exactly'. :haha:


----------



## Spunky

I politely said I would just like to wait and see if I can manage my diet and exercise better instead of meds. I go back at 38 weeks. Not sure why that close. But whatever. Thanks for the support ladies! It's hard when you're sitting in the doctor's office by yourself trying to make decisions for you and your baby...


kdea547 - baby is measuring ahead. But they told me it looks more hereditary than GD (doesn't have a large stomach or shoulders, he has a big head and his legs are long, weird since we're short, but ok!). My fundal height is right on or a week behind! So I don't think fundal height has much to do with anything. But that's my opinion.


----------



## babybx2

MilosMommy7 said:


> at my growth scan she once again didnt gain any weight. so the speclialist says i have to go ahead with the induction because like they said last time, that cuold mean something is wrong with the placenta and it's efficiency. so i'm scheduled to go in tonight at 8. not sure if they'll start pitocin at that time or what they're gonna do yet.
> looks like i'll have a baby tomorrow or saturday!

OMG! Wishing you well, look forward to the news :kiss:


----------



## FEDup1981

Well the consultant started me on 500mg Metformin at breakfast time yesterday. I didnt see the dietician as she was off, and i said to the cons that i will scrap all cereals then and she said no, dont change anything until you see the dietician next week. So i had branflakes for breakfast today with the metformin, and my reading was still 9.4. :rolleyes:


----------



## midori1999

FEDup1981 said:


> Well the consultant started me on 500mg Metformin at breakfast time yesterday. I didnt see the dietician as she was off, and i said to the cons that i will scrap all cereals then and she said no, dont change anything until you see the dietician next week. So i had branflakes for breakfast today with the metformin, and my reading was still 9.4. :rolleyes:

Metformin takes a while to start working. For that reason they started me straight on insulin at 25 weeks as they said I'd need it eventually anyway. Try not to worry too much, that targets they give are extremely strict and although it's ideal to stay within them, as long as you mainly can it'll be fine. I still get readings in the 10s even on insulin and I'm having to increase my dosage like mad at the moment. I have been told to stick to my carb allowance (too few carbs is very dangerous for baby) and increase the insulin as needed to keep my levels sensible.


----------



## kdea547

Definitely metformin will take a week or two to start really working. Also, I hope you don't get the horrendous side effects from it, but if you do they should go away in a week or two after your body adjusts. When I first started met (pre-pregnancy) I lost 10 pounds in a week because it made food very unappetizing for a while.


----------



## Mom2Ben

FEDup1981 said:


> Well the consultant started me on 500mg Metformin at breakfast time yesterday. I didnt see the dietician as she was off, and i said to the cons that i will scrap all cereals then and she said no, dont change anything until you see the dietician next week. So i had branflakes for breakfast today with the metformin, and my reading was still 9.4. :rolleyes:

Have they put you on normal Metformin or Glucophage SR (slow release)? I was on the normal Metformin for the first couple of weeks but it gave me quite a bad stomach so they changed it to SR and I've been fine since. Maybe see if they can change it if you have any problems? And as for cereals - I can't eat them with Metformin as they still give me a high reading so I stick to a medium slice of toast with marmite and cheese or scrambled eggs. I am fine for the rest of day and can eat pretty much anything for lunch and dinner, it's just breakfast that's hard for me.


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> Metformin takes a while to start working. For that reason they started me straight on insulin at 25 weeks as they said I'd need it eventually anyway. Try not to worry too much, that targets they give are extremely strict and although it's ideal to stay within them, as long as you mainly can it'll be fine. I still get readings in the 10s even on insulin and I'm having to increase my dosage like mad at the moment. I have been told to stick to my carb allowance (too few carbs is very dangerous for baby) and increase the insulin as needed to keep my levels sensible.

Maybe stupid, but why are too few carbs dangerous for the baby? When I first started my GD diet my husband and I went overboard, cutting out tons of carbs, now I'm much more relaxed about it and get em all in. Thanks.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Spunky said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> Metformin takes a while to start working. For that reason they started me straight on insulin at 25 weeks as they said I'd need it eventually anyway. Try not to worry too much, that targets they give are extremely strict and although it's ideal to stay within them, as long as you mainly can it'll be fine. I still get readings in the 10s even on insulin and I'm having to increase my dosage like mad at the moment. I have been told to stick to my carb allowance (too few carbs is very dangerous for baby) and increase the insulin as needed to keep my levels sensible.
> 
> Maybe stupid, but why are too few carbs dangerous for the baby? When I first started my GD diet my husband and I went overboard, cutting out tons of carbs, now I'm much more relaxed about it and get em all in. Thanks.Click to expand...

My consultant does not think that too few carbs are dangerous for the baby but then I've heard others have been told that it is so I think it varies depending on the consultant. According to him, having ketones (when you are on a low carb diet) is fine as long as you are drinking enough water.


----------



## midori1999

Spunky said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> Metformin takes a while to start working. For that reason they started me straight on insulin at 25 weeks as they said I'd need it eventually anyway. Try not to worry too much, that targets they give are extremely strict and although it's ideal to stay within them, as long as you mainly can it'll be fine. I still get readings in the 10s even on insulin and I'm having to increase my dosage like mad at the moment. I have been told to stick to my carb allowance (too few carbs is very dangerous for baby) and increase the insulin as needed to keep my levels sensible.
> 
> Maybe stupid, but why are too few carbs dangerous for the baby? When I first started my GD diet my husband and I went overboard, cutting out tons of carbs, now I'm much more relaxed about it and get em all in. Thanks.Click to expand...


I also cut out tons of carbs and got a real lecture about it and then told I must have at least 180g of carbs a day. I was also told it wasn't OK to cut out carbs at any meal (I was finding I couldn't tolerate any at breakfast). 

The reason they gave was that if you don't eat enough carbs your body starts to produce ketones and burn fat, which can also lead to high blood glucose levels and acids in the system. Ketoacidosis is one of the biggest causes of foetal death. 

I have been told that if I have high blood glucose (over 10mmol) to test for ketones and also test for them if I feel unwell. Some ketones are normal, but they have told me if I get +++ or more than I need to get to hospital urgently and don't bother ringing them about it until I am on my way. They were very specific about it.


----------



## kdea547

Cutting carbs forces your body to burn fat and muscle for fuel, which creates ketones. My educator said that ketones (any level of) may harm the baby...whether this is true or not is up for debate because there aren't many studies, but they like to be ultra-cautious at my clinic when it comes to pregnant women. No ketones and the only meds they allow are insulins.


----------



## Spunky

My doctor has only tested for ketones twice, and only when I had high blood pressure. They told me not to cut out carbs completely, but didn't tell me what could happen. I'm just happy I'm almost done with this whole GD thing. They've been horrible this time about it. Maybe it wouldn't have been so bad if they had taken a different approach. As for ketones, I had "trace amounts" the first time and was "negative" the second time. So I guess they're not worried. 

Thanks for the information ladies! I have learned so much more on this thread than I did at all of my other appointments!


----------



## Honesty

So I had my doctor appointment today and since some of my readings were a a few points over they are putting me on glyboride to take at night with my snack before bed... What I mean by a few is 93, 95, 98... I have some high readings on breakfast to but she told me to just try eating cereal by itself with milk and see how that goes... She really freaked me out when she said having high readings can cause stillbirth! I don't understand how one day I can eat breakfast and my reading is normal then the next day I eat the same thing and it's high. My breakfast readings were 3 highs which were 138, 158, and 145...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> So I had my doctor appointment today and since some of my readings were a a few points over they are putting me on glyboride to take at night with my snack before bed... What I mean by a few is 93, 95, 98... I have some high readings on breakfast to but she told me to just try eating cereal by itself with milk and see how that goes... She really freaked me out when she said having high readings can cause stillbirth! I don't understand how one day I can eat breakfast and my reading is normal then the next day I eat the same thing and it's high. My breakfast readings were 3 highs which were 138, 158, and 145...

I hate, hate, HATE that Docs do this. I am NOT saying that you shouldn't be concerned or take care, but the incident of stillbirth from GD isn't that high. It is possible, but it's not that widely happening. Here is a link on it. 

https://www.mfm-evms.org/dm12effectonbaby.html

Stillbirth would result from the placenta no longer working*the sugars age the placenta), which would be another reason that they induce and they have.. at least in the US-more precise testing.. I have sonograms and Non stress tests once to twice a week to make sure everything is working okay. 

Please- stress might make your blood sugars worse.. just do the best you can.. follow your diet and follow Doctor's orders... 


Your numbers aren't even really that high either.


----------



## Honesty

MizzDeeDee said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> So I had my doctor appointment today and since some of my readings were a a few points over they are putting me on glyboride to take at night with my snack before bed... What I mean by a few is 93, 95, 98... I have some high readings on breakfast to but she told me to just try eating cereal by itself with milk and see how that goes... She really freaked me out when she said having high readings can cause stillbirth! I don't understand how one day I can eat breakfast and my reading is normal then the next day I eat the same thing and it's high. My breakfast readings were 3 highs which were 138, 158, and 145...
> 
> I hate, hate, HATE that Docs do this. I am NOT saying that you shouldn't be concerned or take care, but the incident of stillbirth from GD isn't that high. It is possible, but it's not that widely happening. Here is a link on it.
> 
> https://www.mfm-evms.org/dm12effectonbaby.html
> 
> Stillbirth would result from the placenta no longer working*the sugars age the placenta), which would be another reason that they induce and they have.. at least in the US-more precise testing.. I have sonograms and Non stress tests once to twice a week to make sure everything is working okay.
> 
> Please- stress might make your blood sugars worse.. just do the best you can.. follow your diet and follow Doctor's orders...
> 
> 
> Your numbers aren't even really that high either.Click to expand...

Thank you so much for sharing... Baby is measuring right on the dot at 30wks 6 days and is weighing 3lbs 9oz :) ... I have to have a non stress test too every week and they will also be doing mini ultrasounds to check the fluid in the placenta is that normal?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> So I had my doctor appointment today and since some of my readings were a a few points over they are putting me on glyboride to take at night with my snack before bed... What I mean by a few is 93, 95, 98... I have some high readings on breakfast to but she told me to just try eating cereal by itself with milk and see how that goes... She really freaked me out when she said having high readings can cause stillbirth! I don't understand how one day I can eat breakfast and my reading is normal then the next day I eat the same thing and it's high. My breakfast readings were 3 highs which were 138, 158, and 145...
> 
> I hate, hate, HATE that Docs do this. I am NOT saying that you shouldn't be concerned or take care, but the incident of stillbirth from GD isn't that high. It is possible, but it's not that widely happening. Here is a link on it.
> 
> https://www.mfm-evms.org/dm12effectonbaby.html
> 
> Stillbirth would result from the placenta no longer working*the sugars age the placenta), which would be another reason that they induce and they have.. at least in the US-more precise testing.. I have sonograms and Non stress tests once to twice a week to make sure everything is working okay.
> 
> Please- stress might make your blood sugars worse.. just do the best you can.. follow your diet and follow Doctor's orders...
> 
> 
> Your numbers aren't even really that high either.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing... Baby is measuring right on the dot at 30wks 6 days and is weighing 3lbs 9oz :) ... I have to have a non stress test too every week and they will also be doing mini ultrasounds to check the fluid in the placenta is that normal?Click to expand...

Yes. That is what I am getting as well. That is why they do it- to make sure that the baby is thriving and all is well, as well as check size. My baby was last measured to be 5 pounds, which means she will be 8 at birth, which is pretty normal... as long as nothing has changed. 

People with GD have more amniotic fluid sometimes. That can cause preterm labor. That is why they are concerned with- at least that is what they have been telling me.


----------



## Honesty

MizzDeeDee said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> So I had my doctor appointment today and since some of my readings were a a few points over they are putting me on glyboride to take at night with my snack before bed... What I mean by a few is 93, 95, 98... I have some high readings on breakfast to but she told me to just try eating cereal by itself with milk and see how that goes... She really freaked me out when she said having high readings can cause stillbirth! I don't understand how one day I can eat breakfast and my reading is normal then the next day I eat the same thing and it's high. My breakfast readings were 3 highs which were 138, 158, and 145...
> 
> I hate, hate, HATE that Docs do this. I am NOT saying that you shouldn't be concerned or take care, but the incident of stillbirth from GD isn't that high. It is possible, but it's not that widely happening. Here is a link on it.
> 
> https://www.mfm-evms.org/dm12effectonbaby.html
> 
> Stillbirth would result from the placenta no longer working*the sugars age the placenta), which would be another reason that they induce and they have.. at least in the US-more precise testing.. I have sonograms and Non stress tests once to twice a week to make sure everything is working okay.
> 
> Please- stress might make your blood sugars worse.. just do the best you can.. follow your diet and follow Doctor's orders...
> 
> 
> Your numbers aren't even really that high either.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing... Baby is measuring right on the dot at 30wks 6 days and is weighing 3lbs 9oz :) ... I have to have a non stress test too every week and they will also be doing mini ultrasounds to check the fluid in the placenta is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. That is what I am getting as well. That is why they do it- to make sure that the baby is thriving and all is well, as well as check size. My baby was last measured to be 5 pounds, which means she will be 8 at birth, which is pretty normal... as long as nothing has changed.
> 
> People with GD have more amniotic fluid sometimes. That can cause preterm labor. That is why they are concerned with- at least that is what they have been telling me.Click to expand...

My daughter weighed 6lbs 13 oz do you think from the 3lbs 9oz that #2 is weighing she will weigh more than my first?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> So I had my doctor appointment today and since some of my readings were a a few points over they are putting me on glyboride to take at night with my snack before bed... What I mean by a few is 93, 95, 98... I have some high readings on breakfast to but she told me to just try eating cereal by itself with milk and see how that goes... She really freaked me out when she said having high readings can cause stillbirth! I don't understand how one day I can eat breakfast and my reading is normal then the next day I eat the same thing and it's high. My breakfast readings were 3 highs which were 138, 158, and 145...
> 
> I hate, hate, HATE that Docs do this. I am NOT saying that you shouldn't be concerned or take care, but the incident of stillbirth from GD isn't that high. It is possible, but it's not that widely happening. Here is a link on it.
> 
> https://www.mfm-evms.org/dm12effectonbaby.html
> 
> Stillbirth would result from the placenta no longer working*the sugars age the placenta), which would be another reason that they induce and they have.. at least in the US-more precise testing.. I have sonograms and Non stress tests once to twice a week to make sure everything is working okay.
> 
> Please- stress might make your blood sugars worse.. just do the best you can.. follow your diet and follow Doctor's orders...
> 
> 
> Your numbers aren't even really that high either.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing... Baby is measuring right on the dot at 30wks 6 days and is weighing 3lbs 9oz :) ... I have to have a non stress test too every week and they will also be doing mini ultrasounds to check the fluid in the placenta is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. That is what I am getting as well. That is why they do it- to make sure that the baby is thriving and all is well, as well as check size. My baby was last measured to be 5 pounds, which means she will be 8 at birth, which is pretty normal... as long as nothing has changed.
> 
> People with GD have more amniotic fluid sometimes. That can cause preterm labor. That is why they are concerned with- at least that is what they have been telling me.Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter weighed 6lbs 13 oz do you think from the 3lbs 9oz that #2 is weighing she will weigh more than my first?Click to expand...

When did you get the weight of your baby? I think it is supposed to be 1/2 a pound a week or something like that. If it was this week that would be like.... what a 8 to 9 pound baby? I am surprised that they didn't give you an estimate. I would ask them next time you're in there.


----------



## Honesty

MizzDeeDee said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> So I had my doctor appointment today and since some of my readings were a a few points over they are putting me on glyboride to take at night with my snack before bed... What I mean by a few is 93, 95, 98... I have some high readings on breakfast to but she told me to just try eating cereal by itself with milk and see how that goes... She really freaked me out when she said having high readings can cause stillbirth! I don't understand how one day I can eat breakfast and my reading is normal then the next day I eat the same thing and it's high. My breakfast readings were 3 highs which were 138, 158, and 145...
> 
> I hate, hate, HATE that Docs do this. I am NOT saying that you shouldn't be concerned or take care, but the incident of stillbirth from GD isn't that high. It is possible, but it's not that widely happening. Here is a link on it.
> 
> https://www.mfm-evms.org/dm12effectonbaby.html
> 
> Stillbirth would result from the placenta no longer working*the sugars age the placenta), which would be another reason that they induce and they have.. at least in the US-more precise testing.. I have sonograms and Non stress tests once to twice a week to make sure everything is working okay.
> 
> Please- stress might make your blood sugars worse.. just do the best you can.. follow your diet and follow Doctor's orders...
> 
> 
> Your numbers aren't even really that high either.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing... Baby is measuring right on the dot at 30wks 6 days and is weighing 3lbs 9oz :) ... I have to have a non stress test too every week and they will also be doing mini ultrasounds to check the fluid in the placenta is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. That is what I am getting as well. That is why they do it- to make sure that the baby is thriving and all is well, as well as check size. My baby was last measured to be 5 pounds, which means she will be 8 at birth, which is pretty normal... as long as nothing has changed.
> 
> People with GD have more amniotic fluid sometimes. That can cause preterm labor. That is why they are concerned with- at least that is what they have been telling me.Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter weighed 6lbs 13 oz do you think from the 3lbs 9oz that #2 is weighing she will weigh more than my first?Click to expand...
> 
> When did you get the weight of your baby? I think it is supposed to be 1/2 a pound a week or something like that. If it was this week that would be like.... what a 8 to 9 pound baby? I am surprised that they didn't give you an estimate. I would ask them next time you're in there.Click to expand...

I got it today...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Honesty said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> So I had my doctor appointment today and since some of my readings were a a few points over they are putting me on glyboride to take at night with my snack before bed... What I mean by a few is 93, 95, 98... I have some high readings on breakfast to but she told me to just try eating cereal by itself with milk and see how that goes... She really freaked me out when she said having high readings can cause stillbirth! I don't understand how one day I can eat breakfast and my reading is normal then the next day I eat the same thing and it's high. My breakfast readings were 3 highs which were 138, 158, and 145...
> 
> I hate, hate, HATE that Docs do this. I am NOT saying that you shouldn't be concerned or take care, but the incident of stillbirth from GD isn't that high. It is possible, but it's not that widely happening. Here is a link on it.
> 
> https://www.mfm-evms.org/dm12effectonbaby.html
> 
> Stillbirth would result from the placenta no longer working*the sugars age the placenta), which would be another reason that they induce and they have.. at least in the US-more precise testing.. I have sonograms and Non stress tests once to twice a week to make sure everything is working okay.
> 
> Please- stress might make your blood sugars worse.. just do the best you can.. follow your diet and follow Doctor's orders...
> 
> 
> Your numbers aren't even really that high either.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing... Baby is measuring right on the dot at 30wks 6 days and is weighing 3lbs 9oz :) ... I have to have a non stress test too every week and they will also be doing mini ultrasounds to check the fluid in the placenta is that normal?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. That is what I am getting as well. That is why they do it- to make sure that the baby is thriving and all is well, as well as check size. My baby was last measured to be 5 pounds, which means she will be 8 at birth, which is pretty normal... as long as nothing has changed.
> 
> People with GD have more amniotic fluid sometimes. That can cause preterm labor. That is why they are concerned with- at least that is what they have been telling me.Click to expand...
> 
> My daughter weighed 6lbs 13 oz do you think from the 3lbs 9oz that #2 is weighing she will weigh more than my first?Click to expand...
> 
> When did you get the weight of your baby? I think it is supposed to be 1/2 a pound a week or something like that. If it was this week that would be like.... what a 8 to 9 pound baby? I am surprised that they didn't give you an estimate. I would ask them next time you're in there.Click to expand...
> 
> I got it today...Click to expand...

Okay. So in the 8 pound range... but, those things aren't always accurate either. They can be off by a pound or so. Bigger, but not huge.


----------



## Spunky

Mine only told me what my baby currently was, they wouldn't give me an estimate. I can only guess on the whole 1/2 lb a week...

Maternal Fetal Medicine recommended I have an estimated fetal weight scan done at 38 weeks. My doctor said they can just do it in the office. So I called to make an appointment, saying they said they would do an ultrasound in the office (didn't know if I needed a longer appt or to make sure the 2 ultrasound machines wouldn't be booked for the time) and the doctor I talked to said I don't need anymore scans, even though we had the conversation 5 days earlier. Whatever I guess though, right? I may still have one, but I'm not sure one is going to change much. Not sure I'd want to be induced...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Mine only told me what my baby currently was, they wouldn't give me an estimate. I can only guess on the whole 1/2 lb a week...
> 
> Maternal Fetal Medicine recommended I have an estimated fetal weight scan done at 38 weeks. My doctor said they can just do it in the office. So I called to make an appointment, saying they said they would do an ultrasound in the office (didn't know if I needed a longer appt or to make sure the 2 ultrasound machines wouldn't be booked for the time) and the doctor I talked to said I don't need anymore scans, even though we had the conversation 5 days earlier. Whatever I guess though, right? I may still have one, but I'm not sure one is going to change much. Not sure I'd want to be induced...

Weird. I was going in twice a week but last Friday they thought the baby was in distress so they had me at the hospital and since then I haven't seen them.. so only once this week(tomorrow). 

I have to say, I do have ALOT of other health issues so that might be why they are so adamant with me- though they do seem most concerned with the GD. 

I don't want to be induced either...but I have been having some contractions, I ended up bleeding from my pelvic tuesday that keeps coming back, and there is alot of pressure and Doc says no sex until 37 weeks, so I guess I am just hoping to go to another week or so... though who knows- maybe I will go 40 weeks, it just sure doesn't feel like it. 

Inducing scares me.. I hear it's not exactly fun.


----------



## kdea547

I've heard induction is usually a lot more painful that naturally going into labor because the pitocin makes contractions a lot more intense. It also can take longer, but doesn't always. My friend didn't give birth until about 30+ hours after they started the induction, but she was also not dilated or effaced at all when they started things (at 41 weeks). I'm scheduled for an induction at 39 weeks, but I'm truly hoping that my little girl decides to make her way out before that. I really want a natural labor, but not sure if I I'll make it with an induction.


----------



## Mom2Ben

The only advice I can offer is to try and not have any expectations about the perfect birth - unfortunately with GD, they all go out the window. I wanted a water birth with my first pregnancy and I was really upset that I had to be induced. I was hooked up to about 3 drips (glucose, insulin and pitocin) which meant I couldn't even get off the bed. I had to have an epidural before I even went into labour so they could break my waters. And after 3 days, I ended up having a C-section.

How you give birth, is not important - it will seem insignificant when you are holding your baby for the first time!!


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> Mine only told me what my baby currently was, they wouldn't give me an estimate. I can only guess on the whole 1/2 lb a week...
> 
> Maternal Fetal Medicine recommended I have an estimated fetal weight scan done at 38 weeks. My doctor said they can just do it in the office. So I called to make an appointment, saying they said they would do an ultrasound in the office (didn't know if I needed a longer appt or to make sure the 2 ultrasound machines wouldn't be booked for the time) and the doctor I talked to said I don't need anymore scans, even though we had the conversation 5 days earlier. Whatever I guess though, right? I may still have one, but I'm not sure one is going to change much. Not sure I'd want to be induced...
> 
> Weird. I was going in twice a week but last Friday they thought the baby was in distress so they had me at the hospital and since then I haven't seen them.. so only once this week(tomorrow).
> 
> I have to say, I do have ALOT of other health issues so that might be why they are so adamant with me- though they do seem most concerned with the GD.
> 
> I don't want to be induced either...but I have been having some contractions, I ended up bleeding from my pelvic tuesday that keeps coming back, and there is alot of pressure and Doc says no sex until 37 weeks, so I guess I am just hoping to go to another week or so... though who knows- maybe I will go 40 weeks, it just sure doesn't feel like it.
> 
> Inducing scares me.. I hear it's not exactly fun.Click to expand...

:hugs: Sorry to hear you're having some problems (though problems isn't the nice word I was going for...) Ugh. We had sex last night and it was SO AWKWARD. Hubby wants it, and orgasms are nice, but I don't know, not really feeling it. Here's hoping you go to 37 weeks :thumbup:

I'm betting my boy might be a June baby (he's due May 27th, so 5 days overdue would make him June). No signs of labor whatsoever... I don't want to be induced. The two people close to me that had their babies were induced and didn't enjoy the process because of the strong contractions (but both of them it was their first, so they had nothing to compare it to). I just read (true or not?) that it can lead to more interventions like epidurals (which I'd be fine with but want to try without) and c-sections (which one of the 2 ended up having, I'd like to avoid that, but worried about the whole LARGE baby thing).


----------



## Spunky

Mom2Ben said:


> The only advice I can offer is to try and not have any expectations about the perfect birth - unfortunately with GD, they all go out the window. I wanted a water birth with my first pregnancy and I was really upset that I had to be induced. I was hooked up to about 3 drips (glucose, insulin and pitocin) which meant I couldn't even get off the bed. I had to have an epidural before I even went into labour so they could break my waters. And after 3 days, I ended up having a C-section.
> 
> How you give birth, is not important - it will seem insignificant when you are holding your baby for the first time!!

:hugs: Thanks for this reminder. Everytime someone asks me what my birth plan is I say I'm going to try without an epidural, but as far as interventions I'm leaving it up to the doc to decide what's best. My mom had 2 c-sections, so I'm half resigned to the fact that I might have one. Totally open to whatever. Hoping with very few plans/expectations that I wont be disappointed (I had a friend that was devestated by her birth and depressed for quite a while because things didn't go as planned: natural birth went to induction, to epidural, internal monitoring, to c-section.)


----------



## Honesty

Ugh WTF am I doing wrong???? Last night after dinner my reading was 126... And after breakfast today it was 148! :/ I did what the nurse practitioner said and just ate a bowl of cereal and it made no difference... I'm upset with myself because I can't seem to keep them under control and I feel as if I'm hurting my baby! :( Can someone give me more of an idea of what your readings are throughout the day...


----------



## Spunky

Are you testing one hour afterwards or two?

I test on the 1 hour and am supposed to be under 120.
I ate a cup and a half of dry cheerios two weeks ago and got my highest reading at 153. I will be avoiding cereal until I'm done with this pregnancy.

My last weeks worth of results:
Morning Fasting: 64 After Breakfast: 80 After Lunch: 102 After Dinner: 89
Morning Fasting: 71 After Breakfast: 137 ? After Lunch: 112 After Dinner: 85
Morning Fasting: 74 After Breakfast: 102 After Lunch: 131 (PB&J) After Dinner: 89
Morning Fasting: 74 After Breakfast: 112 After Lunch: 112 After Dinner: 113
Morning Fasting: 67 After Breakfast: 103 

Don't know if that helps or not. Supposedly mine are pretty good, but I've been offered meds for because of the occasional high numbers (the 130's). When I get my high numbers I feel bad and feel like I'm hurting my baby too. :hugs:


----------



## Spunky

I'm sorry ladies, but I need to whine. I just got back from my routine doctor's appointment. I am so upset. So James has had calcifications (we've known this since week 20), and they're not sure why (though we finally ruled out infection, so it could either be a genetic problem or nothing) and will need an ultrasound of his liver (where the spots are) once he's born. I have GD, obviously since I'm in here :) Now I just found out I tested positive for the Group B Strep. I know it's not a big deal, and I just need antibiotics when I go into labor (though I was hoping to avoid an IV) and I'll need to stay 2 days for him to be observed in the hospital. But it just seems like there's so many complications. I don't want to be complicated anymore. I don't want to be worried anymore. I don't want to think about every single thing I eat may hurt my baby and now that he could have complications after birth due to a bacteria I'm carrying. I think any one of these things I could be able to handle, but all of them just make me overwhelmed. I don't want to be high risk, or complicated. I don't know how I'll be able to go through this again, I want more kids, but if all pregnancies are like this I may go off the deep end. On top of that I'm bipolar and have been managing well unmedicated (with psychiatric supervision) this pregnancy, but I'm worried about post-partum. I just want him out now and healthy, even though I'm so not ready for him. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Honesty

Spunky said:


> Are you testing one hour afterwards or two?
> 
> I test on the 1 hour and am supposed to be under 120.
> I ate a cup and a half of dry cheerios two weeks ago and got my highest reading at 153. I will be avoiding cereal until I'm done with this pregnancy.
> 
> My last weeks worth of results:
> Morning Fasting: 64 After Breakfast: 80 After Lunch: 102 After Dinner: 89
> Morning Fasting: 71 After Breakfast: 137 ? After Lunch: 112 After Dinner: 85
> Morning Fasting: 74 After Breakfast: 102 After Lunch: 131 (PB&J) After Dinner: 89
> Morning Fasting: 74 After Breakfast: 112 After Lunch: 112 After Dinner: 113
> Morning Fasting: 67 After Breakfast: 103
> 
> Don't know if that helps or not. Supposedly mine are pretty good, but I've been offered meds for because of the occasional high numbers (the 130's). When I get my high numbers I feel bad and feel like I'm hurting my baby too. :hugs:

Usually I do very well on lunch and dinner it's my fasting and breakfast they are more concerned about my fasting are not really that high 3 or 4 out of 7 days I get a 90 - 98 the rest are 80s... During breakfast I can't really hold anything down but cereal and toast... What do you eat for breakfast that helps you keep those low readings?


----------



## Spunky

Honesty said:


> Usually I do very well on lunch and dinner it's my fasting and breakfast they are more concerned about my fasting are not really that high 3 or 4 out of 7 days I get a 90 - 98 the rest are 80s... During breakfast I can't really hold anything down but cereal and toast... What do you eat for breakfast that helps you keep those low readings?

Are you eating before bed? I always have a late dessert, though they usually recommend something like cheese before bed. I've heard eating before bed may help lower fasting. I think I've only had 1 80 for fasting.

My breakfast numbers are my worst problems as I think breakfast needs to be carbs, but I can't tolerate them well in the morning with my blood sugar.

I've been learning to eat eggs. I posted a recipe on here a month ago I think about Egg and Cheese Puffs (egg, cheese, bacon, and other things). I eat two of those for breakfast with a glass of milk, and possible a slice of toast. I can eat 2 McDonald's sausage mcmuffins in the morning. So basically I learned I needed to input more protein and fat. As long as I have enough then my numbers are ok. The 137 was a Jimmy Dean (I think) pancake sausage sandwich (two small pancakes with a turkey sausage patty inbetween) and it was either too high in carbs/sugar or not enough fat/protein. I've only had a couple high numbers for the last 2.5 months for lunch or dinner, those are usually really good.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Spunky said:


> I'm sorry ladies, but I need to whine. I just got back from my routine doctor's appointment. I am so upset. So James has had calcifications (we've known this since week 20), and they're not sure why (though we finally ruled out infection, so it could either be a genetic problem or nothing) and will need an ultrasound of his liver (where the spots are) once he's born. I have GD, obviously since I'm in here :) Now I just found out I tested positive for the Group B Strep. I know it's not a big deal, and I just need antibiotics when I go into labor (though I was hoping to avoid an IV) and I'll need to stay 2 days for him to be observed in the hospital. But it just seems like there's so many complications. I don't want to be complicated anymore. I don't want to be worried anymore. I don't want to think about every single thing I eat may hurt my baby and now that he could have complications after birth due to a bacteria I'm carrying. I think any one of these things I could be able to handle, but all of them just make me overwhelmed. I don't want to be high risk, or complicated. I don't know how I'll be able to go through this again, I want more kids, but if all pregnancies are like this I may go off the deep end. On top of that I'm bipolar and have been managing well unmedicated (with psychiatric supervision) this pregnancy, but I'm worried about post-partum. I just want him out now and healthy, even though I'm so not ready for him. Thanks for listening.

Ah hun, I'm so sorry :hugs:. I can completely understand why you are feeling the way you are. Just dealing with one complication is hard enough so three must be hard on you.

I have read up on GBS and apparently the risks to your baby are very small and it rarely causes serious complications. 

Is there anyone you can talk to about your worries post-partum?


----------



## midori1999

Honesty said:


> Ugh WTF am I doing wrong???? Last night after dinner my reading was 126... And after breakfast today it was 148! :/ I did what the nurse practitioner said and just ate a bowl of cereal and it made no difference... I'm upset with myself because I can't seem to keep them under control and I feel as if I'm hurting my baby! :( Can someone give me more of an idea of what your readings are throughout the day...

I am on insulin and I would be pleased with an after breakfast reading of 148 (8.2 for me). If it's supposed to be under 140 after one hour, then the difference foodwise between the two readings is about a teaspoon full of cereal of 1/4 of an apple of pear, if that. 

My fasting readings this week have been between 110 and 120, after breakfast between 160 and 184. I am just having to increase my insulin to bring the readings down. I started on 12 units of slow acting insulin at night and 3 units fast acting before each meal at 27 weeks and now at 31 weeks I am on 24 units of slow acting and 7, 3 and 4 units fast acting before meals and obviously I need to increase my slow acting and before breakfast insulin again as I'm not having enough to keep my readings under. 

They still keep telling me I'm doing good though.


----------



## Honesty

midori1999 said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Ugh WTF am I doing wrong???? Last night after dinner my reading was 126... And after breakfast today it was 148! :/ I did what the nurse practitioner said and just ate a bowl of cereal and it made no difference... I'm upset with myself because I can't seem to keep them under control and I feel as if I'm hurting my baby! :( Can someone give me more of an idea of what your readings are throughout the day...
> 
> I am on insulin and I would be pleased with an after breakfast reading of 148 (8.2 for me). If it's supposed to be under 140 after one hour, then the difference foodwise between the two readings is about a teaspoon full of cereal of 1/4 of an apple of pear, if that.
> 
> My fasting readings this week have been between 110 and 120, after breakfast between 160 and 184. I am just having to increase my insulin to bring the readings down. I started on 12 units of slow acting insulin at night and 3 units fast acting before each meal at 27 weeks and now at 31 weeks I am on 24 units of slow acting and 7, 3 and 4 units fast acting before meals and obviously I need to increase my slow acting and before breakfast insulin again as I'm not having enough to keep my readings under.
> 
> They still keep telling me I'm doing good though.Click to expand...

I check 2 hours after each meal so it shouldn't be more than 120...


----------



## Ruthalaska

I've read that cold cereal is often a blood sugar spiking food. I was advised that it would be much better to eat eggs, or whole wheat toast with peanut butter or cheese. Something like oatmeal (not instant but regular) with nuts and fruit might also be OK. (The nuts are important b/c you want to have protein with your carbs.) On another forum, someone recommended Special K with protein, which is a cold cereal with tons of protein mixed in -- he's a Type II diabetic and said it was the only cereal he was able to eat. I bought some yesterday but I haven't tried it yet.

I've been getting pretty good readings after breakfast eating wheat toast with whipped cream cheese, a hardboiled egg, and 1/2 grapefruit. 

I just got my meter Wednesday so I only have a few days' readings to share, but here they are. I am supposed to be below 95 fasting and below 120 2 hours after meals.

Th: fasting 88, B 86, L 121, D 98
Fr: fasting 90, B 97, L 113

So far it looks like lunches are going to be my big problem. Yesterday I had a grilled sandwich I like from the place across from my office that gave me the 121 -- looks like I won't be eating that again for a while! 

It's weird, though -- I ate the _exact same thing _ for breakfast on the two days and my reading was 10 points different. I wish it were more predictable so you could find what works and just stick to that and know it was always going to be OK.


----------



## Ruthalaska

Spunky, I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time. I know what you mean about being so upset to have a complicated pregnancy. I feel just the same. It was so hard for me to get pregnant and somehow I thought I would have a super fun and easy pregnancy to make up for it. I know that doesn't really make any sense but I really wanted that. And I AM having fun and I feel so blessed to be here, but at the same time . . . . I keep having medical things go wrong and now I have like every possible risk factor for pre-eclampsia and I'm just scared things will get worse and worse. I am usually a healthy person so it's all just frustrating and scary. And I don't want to worry about my health all the time -- I just want to enjoy being pregnant and savor it. 

On the plus side though I am doing well with the GD diet so far. It IS healthier than what I was eating before and that makes me feel good that I am trying 100% to be healthy for my baby girl. And of all the pregnancy complications you can get later in pregnancy GD isn't one of the terrible ones. You can control it and your baby will be fine. 

Anyway, hugs and I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> I'm sorry ladies, but I need to whine. I just got back from my routine doctor's appointment. I am so upset. So James has had calcifications (we've known this since week 20), and they're not sure why (though we finally ruled out infection, so it could either be a genetic problem or nothing) and will need an ultrasound of his liver (where the spots are) once he's born. I have GD, obviously since I'm in here :) Now I just found out I tested positive for the Group B Strep. I know it's not a big deal, and I just need antibiotics when I go into labor (though I was hoping to avoid an IV) and I'll need to stay 2 days for him to be observed in the hospital. But it just seems like there's so many complications. I don't want to be complicated anymore. I don't want to be worried anymore. I don't want to think about every single thing I eat may hurt my baby and now that he could have complications after birth due to a bacteria I'm carrying. I think any one of these things I could be able to handle, but all of them just make me overwhelmed. I don't want to be high risk, or complicated. I don't know how I'll be able to go through this again, I want more kids, but if all pregnancies are like this I may go off the deep end. On top of that I'm bipolar and have been managing well unmedicated (with psychiatric supervision) this pregnancy, but I'm worried about post-partum. I just want him out now and healthy, even though I'm so not ready for him. Thanks for listening.

Urgh... now, I get to say that I am sorry for YOUR problems you are having.. though I will say the crap you're dealing with. i feel you completely. I am flying solo with no meds for anything but the GD.. and it sucks a bit doesn't it?

It sucks about the group b strep.... but I think the risk is low since they will treat for it. I know... why does everything need to be so complicated.. right? 

At least you know in your heart of hearts that you are trying the best you can for this baby and everyone... even baby, knows it. 

:flower:


----------



## Spunky

Mom2Ben said:


> Ah hun, I'm so sorry :hugs:. I can completely understand why you are feeling the way you are. Just dealing with one complication is hard enough so three must be hard on you.
> 
> I have read up on GBS and apparently the risks to your baby are very small and it rarely causes serious complications.
> 
> Is there anyone you can talk to about your worries post-partum?

Thanks :hugs: I'm having such a hormonal day...

Post partum my doc and I have a plan... To see how I do. We've been happily surprised how well I've done pregnant. She wants to try Zoloft if I start having troubles, but that hasn't worked for me in the past, it's just the only "safe" breastfeeding treatment. I was on Lithium for 10 years, but if I go back on that I can't breastfeed, but if I need it to be stable then James will just be bottle fed, which is fine, but I would prefer BF... So basically it's going to be a wait and see game...




Ruthalaska said:


> Spunky, I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time. I know what you mean about being so upset to have a complicated pregnancy. I feel just the same. It was so hard for me to get pregnant and somehow I thought I would have a super fun and easy pregnancy to make up for it. I know that doesn't really make any sense but I really wanted that. And I AM having fun and I feel so blessed to be here, but at the same time . . . . I keep having medical things go wrong and now I have like every possible risk factor for pre-eclampsia and I'm just scared things will get worse and worse. I am usually a healthy person so it's all just frustrating and scary. And I don't want to worry about my health all the time -- I just want to enjoy being pregnant and savor it.
> 
> On the plus side though I am doing well with the GD diet so far. It IS healthier than what I was eating before and that makes me feel good that I am trying 100% to be healthy for my baby girl. And of all the pregnancy complications you can get later in pregnancy GD isn't one of the terrible ones. You can control it and your baby will be fine.
> 
> Anyway, hugs and I hope you start feeling better.

Thanks! I hope you don't develop pre-eclampsia, I keep getting scared by the signs of it too, but nothing has developed so far, so I hope that it goes the same for you. 

I wanted to just enjoy being pregnant too! I have dreamed of it and planned it so long, and it just isn't going how I want. But the GD diet has been good for me, and I know it's saved me from gaining tons of weight.

Now I'm just telling myself that with such a difficult pregnancy I am going to have an easy labor! A girl can dream, right?



MizzDeeDee said:


> Urgh... now, I get to say that I am sorry for YOUR problems you are having.. though I will say the crap you're dealing with. i feel you completely. I am flying solo with no meds for anything but the GD.. and it sucks a bit doesn't it?
> 
> It sucks about the group b strep.... but I think the risk is low since they will treat for it. I know... why does everything need to be so complicated.. right?
> 
> At least you know in your heart of hearts that you are trying the best you can for this baby and everyone... even baby, knows it.
> 
> :flower:

Thanks for the sympathy :) The risk is really low, to me it was just the one more thing that really upset me. It does suck not to have the back up of meds... You're right, I can't say I didn't do my best to keep both me and the baby healthy for all these months. My husband said he better be a good baby with all the worry he's caused us :haha: Like what, are we going to give him back if he's not? 

My new goal: No more complications, an "easy" labor/delivery, and an "easy/good" baby. If all else fails I'm still going to get the baby boy I wanted and love him very much!


----------



## midori1999

Honesty said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> Ugh WTF am I doing wrong???? Last night after dinner my reading was 126... And after breakfast today it was 148! :/ I did what the nurse practitioner said and just ate a bowl of cereal and it made no difference... I'm upset with myself because I can't seem to keep them under control and I feel as if I'm hurting my baby! :( Can someone give me more of an idea of what your readings are throughout the day...
> 
> I am on insulin and I would be pleased with an after breakfast reading of 148 (8.2 for me). If it's supposed to be under 140 after one hour, then the difference foodwise between the two readings is about a teaspoon full of cereal of 1/4 of an apple of pear, if that.
> 
> My fasting readings this week have been between 110 and 120, after breakfast between 160 and 184. I am just having to increase my insulin to bring the readings down. I started on 12 units of slow acting insulin at night and 3 units fast acting before each meal at 27 weeks and now at 31 weeks I am on 24 units of slow acting and 7, 3 and 4 units fast acting before meals and obviously I need to increase my slow acting and before breakfast insulin again as I'm not having enough to keep my readings under.
> 
> They still keep telling me I'm doing good though.Click to expand...
> 
> I check 2 hours after each meal so it shouldn't be more than 120...Click to expand...

Ah, I see. I would still try not to worry too much about it. Easier said than done, I know, but a lot of people are more insulin resistant in the morning. Did they suggest to you which cereals might be better for you or what size portions to have? Lots of cereals have hidden sugars and even those that don't can still cause blood sugar highs easily. I found no difference myself between eating toast and/or cereals, no matter what I combined it with, but lots of people do. 



Spunky said:


> I'm sorry ladies, but I need to whine. I just got back from my routine doctor's appointment. I am so upset. So James has had calcifications (we've known this since week 20), and they're not sure why (though we finally ruled out infection, so it could either be a genetic problem or nothing) and will need an ultrasound of his liver (where the spots are) once he's born. I have GD, obviously since I'm in here :) Now I just found out I tested positive for the Group B Strep. I know it's not a big deal, and I just need antibiotics when I go into labor (though I was hoping to avoid an IV) and I'll need to stay 2 days for him to be observed in the hospital. But it just seems like there's so many complications. I don't want to be complicated anymore. I don't want to be worried anymore. I don't want to think about every single thing I eat may hurt my baby and now that he could have complications after birth due to a bacteria I'm carrying. I think any one of these things I could be able to handle, but all of them just make me overwhelmed. I don't want to be high risk, or complicated. I don't know how I'll be able to go through this again, I want more kids, but if all pregnancies are like this I may go off the deep end. On top of that I'm bipolar and have been managing well unmedicated (with psychiatric supervision) this pregnancy, but I'm worried about post-partum. I just want him out now and healthy, even though I'm so not ready for him. Thanks for listening.

It is awful when things don't turn out as we expected them to. Would be much easier to have a trouble free pregnancy. Here they keep you in for 48 hours if you have GD anyway to keep an eye on baby's blood sugars, not something I am looking forward to as my husband and I have to live apart in different countries at the moment and he can now only get a week at home when I give birth, so I want to spend as little of that as possible in hospital. 

I hope yesterday was just a bad day for you and maybe you're feeling a little better today. :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Spunky said:


> I heard oatmeal is supposed to be good for diabetics... It was low sugar even and I added some cinnamon (good supposedly!) and I got my highest number yet! 153.
> 
> Yet, I ate waffles with lite syrup with some eggs and cheese and bacon and I got 89. A slice of chocolate cake got me anywhere from 71-119 1 hour later (baby shower cake I ate over several days) totally don't see patterns.

Oatmeal and cinnamon have a slow acting affect which last weeks. If you have any protein with a bad thing (the redder the meat or harder to digest the better) it dramatically lowers your bg! If breaky is tough stuck to bacon and eggs with maybe a small portion of unsweetened porridge after the protein.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Mom2Ben said:


> The only advice I can offer is to try and not have any expectations about the perfect birth - unfortunately with GD, they all go out the window. I wanted a water birth with my first pregnancy and I was really upset that I had to be induced. I was hooked up to about 3 drips (glucose, insulin and pitocin) which meant I couldn't even get off the bed. I had to have an epidural before I even went into labour so they could break my waters. And after 3 days, I ended up having a C-section.
> 
> How you give birth, is not important - it will seem insignificant when you are holding your baby for the first time!!

I disagree - if you are diet controlled throughout there is no reason why you can not have the perfect birth! I am having a homebirth. The risks to baby are practically non existent provided you have been diligent with your bg


----------



## Mom2Ben

Emmea12uk said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> The only advice I can offer is to try and not have any expectations about the perfect birth - unfortunately with GD, they all go out the window. I wanted a water birth with my first pregnancy and I was really upset that I had to be induced. I was hooked up to about 3 drips (glucose, insulin and pitocin) which meant I couldn't even get off the bed. I had to have an epidural before I even went into labour so they could break my waters. And after 3 days, I ended up having a C-section.
> 
> How you give birth, is not important - it will seem insignificant when you are holding your baby for the first time!!
> 
> I disagree - if you are diet controlled throughout there is no reason why you can not have the perfect birth! I am having a homebirth. The risks to baby are practically non existent provided you have been diligent with your bgClick to expand...

I was only trying to say that it's better not to have an ideal birth plan set in your mind otherwise you may be disappointed when it doesn't go to plan or worse feel guilty about it. You are lucky that you are able to control your levels through diet alone, however, not all of us are that lucky. My diet was excellent in my last pregnancy and I still ended up on insulin by 30 weeks so there is absolutely no way I would have been allowed to go to full term let alone have a home birth. This time I have also followed a sensible diet and I'm already on Metformin and it's very likely I'll be on insulin in the next few weeks. I know this time though that I've done everything I can and it isn't my fault so I don't have any preconceptions about labour/birth.


----------



## Emmea12uk

No I see what you are saying - and if you are medicated or have not controlled your sugars then I agree your birth plan goes out the window most of the time. It takes a strong woman to get through an induction without an epidural and a large proportion end in sections. 

But there is no reason why if you are diet controlled you can't push for what you want.


----------



## lindsayscoob

To anyone who is worrying about induction etc, I was induced with my first (very overdue), and it was tough, but I did it all on gas and air, despite her being 9lb 11oz and ventouse delivery. So as others have said it is possible to do it as naturally as possible, but don't be disappointed if things don't go to plan. 

Being diet controlled my consultant is happy for me to go to a week over. I'm very glad, but having had the idea put into my head that I'd be induced at 38 weeks, now I'm here I kind of wish I was being. Never happy me!!!


----------



## midori1999

I was very upset about the potential prospect of not being able to use the home from home unit at first (due to other complications a home birth was always out of the question for me and even the home from home unit was unlikely) and then the possibility of an induction of c-section. Now I really couldn't care less as long as baby arrives safely. 

Having lost my twins last year I thought I would relax more as the pregnancy went on as obviously babies born premature but later on have a much better chance of survival, but for some reason the worry is becoming worse and despite not being someone who worries normally, I do find it quite hard not to. 

My hospital have been very good about nothing being set in stone and we'll just coast along, keep all my complications managed and then see what happens, but I think at my next appointment (33+1) I am going to ask if I can be induced at 38 weeks if I haven't gone into labour naturally by then. There are a number of reasons, one being I know the risk goes up much more at 38 weeks and I just don't want to take that risk, another being that my husband is living in another country at the moment and I have short labours so I want to make sure he gets back and also that if my delivery is planned I can come off my heparin, which makes things easier for the delivery and means if I do need a section for whatever reason I can have an epidural for that, otherwise I would need a general anaesthetic. Plus, it would make it easier to fly my Mum over so save having to call on friends for childcare when I go into labour. I need to ask for a Friday induction too really, so I would be 38+3 then anyway.


----------



## Spunky

Thanks Lindsayscoob! I am nervous about the possibility of induction! LOL about not being done yet! I'm starting to get there, but I'm still in the I don't want to be induced mind frame. Dad's 70th birthday party is on the 21st (I'm due the 27th) so now I'm hoping he'll at least wait till after dad's party so I can be there. At least you know you're almost done!!

midori :hugs: I'm sorry you're worrying so much (with good reason!). Sounds like you have a plan about being induced at a good time. I think it's completely reasonable, and I hope your hospital is supportive in following through on your wishes. Let us know what they say at your next appointment!


----------



## FEDup1981

For weeks now ive been getting really bad hot sweaty flushes. So bad that i sweat profusely, soak my clothes sometimes, and just feel dreadful for an hour. I mentioned it to my mw at 25weeks and she said it was normal pregnancy hormones.

Anyway this week i have realised that these flushes coincide with my high blood sugars after eating. They start 10-15 mins after eating, and last upto an hour.

Anyone else had this problem? Im back at the hosp on wednesday. Also my 500mg Metformin doesnt seem to have made a difference to my breakfast reading?


----------



## Honesty

FEDup1981 said:


> For weeks now ive been getting really bad hot sweaty flushes. So bad that i sweat profusely, soak my clothes sometimes, and just feel dreadful for an hour. I mentioned it to my mw at 25weeks and she said it was normal pregnancy hormones.
> 
> Anyway this week i have realised that these flushes coincide with my high blood sugars after eating. They start 10-15 mins after eating, and last upto an hour.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem? Im back at the hosp on wednesday. Also my 500mg Metformin doesnt seem to have made a difference to my breakfast reading?

I get this sweat throughout the day to but it's not because of my blood sugars and i just happen to sweat from my face more so when I'm asleep... The nurse practitioner put me on glyboride because of my high readings at fasting and breakfast I only take one pill before bed and it has made a difference, no more high readings so far...


----------



## FEDup1981

Honesty said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> For weeks now ive been getting really bad hot sweaty flushes. So bad that i sweat profusely, soak my clothes sometimes, and just feel dreadful for an hour. I mentioned it to my mw at 25weeks and she said it was normal pregnancy hormones.
> 
> Anyway this week i have realised that these flushes coincide with my high blood sugars after eating. They start 10-15 mins after eating, and last upto an hour.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem? Im back at the hosp on wednesday. Also my 500mg Metformin doesnt seem to have made a difference to my breakfast reading?
> 
> I get this sweat throughout the day to but it's not because of my blood sugars and i just happen to sweat from my face more so when I'm asleep... The nurse practitioner put me on glyboride because of my high readings at fasting and breakfast I only take one pill before bed and it has made a difference, no more high readings so far...Click to expand...

Thankyou. This sweat is all over, my legs, under my boobs etc, its just awful, im always washing. :cry:
My fasting sugars, and pre meal sugars are fine. Just post meals :wacko: im seeing the dietician again on wednesday, but tbh i dont hold out much hope. :dohh:


----------



## midori1999

FEDup1981 said:


> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> For weeks now ive been getting really bad hot sweaty flushes. So bad that i sweat profusely, soak my clothes sometimes, and just feel dreadful for an hour. I mentioned it to my mw at 25weeks and she said it was normal pregnancy hormones.
> 
> Anyway this week i have realised that these flushes coincide with my high blood sugars after eating. They start 10-15 mins after eating, and last upto an hour.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem? Im back at the hosp on wednesday. Also my 500mg Metformin doesnt seem to have made a difference to my breakfast reading?
> 
> I get this sweat throughout the day to but it's not because of my blood sugars and i just happen to sweat from my face more so when I'm asleep... The nurse practitioner put me on glyboride because of my high readings at fasting and breakfast I only take one pill before bed and it has made a difference, no more high readings so far...Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou. This sweat is all over, my legs, under my boobs etc, its just awful, im always washing. :cry:
> My fasting sugars, and pre meal sugars are fine. Just post meals :wacko: im seeing the dietician again on wednesday, but tbh i dont hold out much hope. :dohh:Click to expand...

I tend to get quite sweaty in pregnancy, it's horrible, but in my case, not connected to my blood sugar. I can genuinely tell no difference when my blood sugar is high or the low end of my targets. 

Tbh, I am suprised that at your gestation and with your readings they even tried metformin. I was told at 25 weeks and with no readings above 11.2 (and that was my only one over 11 they were mostly 9's or 10's) that they wouldn't even try me on it as it wouldn't have time to work properly/adjust the dosage etc and I would absolutely need insulin anyway. A friend of mine was told similar by what is supposed to be one fo the leading diabetic clinics in the country. 

If you do need insulin, it isn't so bad and it does take the pressure of a bit as you know what to eat (in my case I haveto carb count) and then adjust your insulin accordingly. Trying to diet control in my case was going to harm me and the baby, so this way I can eat sensibly and fairly normally and therefore relax a little. The insulin doesn't hurt, the needle is very fine and tiny and the pens are easy to use. 

I can't increase my insulin fast enough now, it's getting a bit silly. I started on 3 units of fast acting before breakfast and this morning after 9 units I still got a post meal reading of 9.7, after two slices of seeded toast and two boiled eggs, so I'll have to increase it some more again tomorrow.


----------



## FEDup1981

midori1999 said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honesty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> For weeks now ive been getting really bad hot sweaty flushes. So bad that i sweat profusely, soak my clothes sometimes, and just feel dreadful for an hour. I mentioned it to my mw at 25weeks and she said it was normal pregnancy hormones.
> 
> Anyway this week i have realised that these flushes coincide with my high blood sugars after eating. They start 10-15 mins after eating, and last upto an hour.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem? Im back at the hosp on wednesday. Also my 500mg Metformin doesnt seem to have made a difference to my breakfast reading?
> 
> I get this sweat throughout the day to but it's not because of my blood sugars and i just happen to sweat from my face more so when I'm asleep... The nurse practitioner put me on glyboride because of my high readings at fasting and breakfast I only take one pill before bed and it has made a difference, no more high readings so far...Click to expand...
> 
> Thankyou. This sweat is all over, my legs, under my boobs etc, its just awful, im always washing. :cry:
> My fasting sugars, and pre meal sugars are fine. Just post meals :wacko: im seeing the dietician again on wednesday, but tbh i dont hold out much hope. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I tend to get quite sweaty in pregnancy, it's horrible, but in my case, not connected to my blood sugar. I can genuinely tell no difference when my blood sugar is high or the low end of my targets.
> 
> Tbh, I am suprised that at your gestation and with your readings they even tried metformin. I was told at 25 weeks and with no readings above 11.2 (and that was my only one over 11 they were mostly 9's or 10's) that they wouldn't even try me on it as it wouldn't have time to work properly/adjust the dosage etc and I would absolutely need insulin anyway. A friend of mine was told similar by what is supposed to be one fo the leading diabetic clinics in the country.
> 
> If you do need insulin, it isn't so bad and it does take the pressure of a bit as you know what to eat (in my case I haveto carb count) and then adjust your insulin accordingly. Trying to diet control in my case was going to harm me and the baby, so this way I can eat sensibly and fairly normally and therefore relax a little. The insulin doesn't hurt, the needle is very fine and tiny and the pens are easy to use.
> 
> I can't increase my insulin fast enough now, it's getting a bit silly. I started on 3 units of fast acting before breakfast and this morning after 9 units I still got a post meal reading of 9.7, after two slices of seeded toast and two boiled eggs, so I'll have to increase it some more again tomorrow.Click to expand...

Thank you for replying :flower:

My highest reading was 14.4 after eating porridge and a banana for breakfast - both things the dietician said i could have. When they started me on the metformin the dietician wasnt there, but the consultant said not to change any part of my diet from what the dietician said the week before until i see her this week.
The metformin isnt working quick enough, and tbh im not sure what their next step is. Id be ok with insulin, i inject clexane every night so not worried about that.
Its just really frustrating. The specialist mw says no ur readings arent that high, then the cons comes in and gasps at some of them! :dohh:

So do you have control over increasing ur insulin, how do you know when to increase it? x


----------



## midori1999

I am on clexane too and because the needles are so much smaller/finer and the volume of liquid you're injecting with insulin is much less, the insulin jabs are nothing compared to the clexane. Although I only really started to notice how much the clexane does hurt when I started on insulin so had something to compare it to... :haha:

Going by what they have told me, porridge and a banana would probably push me over my carb allowance, especially if I was making my porridge with milk and not water and I suspect I would get a similar reading. Yes, in theory porridge _should_ be OK, so should a banana, but I have an 'allowance' of 40g of carbs for breakfast and a 40g serving of porridge oats (without milk) is a little over 30g of carbs and with milk is probably nearer 60g of carbs. Then a small banana would be around 10g of carbs, but a larger banana could be 20g, so even a tiny bowl or porridge with milk and a banana could be 80g of carbs, so double what I should be eating for breakfast. Plus, foods affect different people differently, so there's no hard and fast rule about what you can and can't eat. 

The portion sizes I have to eat of cereals to stay within my carb allowance are tiny. If I have cereal I can't have anything else, like fruit or a yoghurt with it as it takes me over my carb limit. I could however, have a couple of boiled eggs, a cheese omlette or some bacon and eggs with it as because these are protein foods I don't have to include them in my carb count. 

At first when I started on insulin, I saw the clinic weekly and they increased it at each visit. Then they told me they couldn't see me often enough to increase it, so reduced my visits to fornightly and told me how to increase it myself. I am cautious though as I don't want to increase it too much and give myself a hypo as my husband is living away at the moment so there are only myself and my two youngest children here and I'd prefer them not to have to deal with that if possible. (I have an 'emergency' injection to keep in the fridge that someone else needs to give me if I have a severe hypo and that would be my 10 year old. Obviously I want to avoid that happening!) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Spunky

Midori - how scary that your 10 y/o would have to give you the emergency injection. A good age to be able to do it, but I'm with you, would rather not have to do it!

I'm allowed to have up to 45 carbs for breakfast, but at that amount I usually go over, so now I shoot for 30 or less for breakfast. Lunch and dinner I can have like 75g if I want! So crazy!


----------



## FEDup1981

midori1999 said:


> I am on clexane too and because the needles are so much smaller/finer and the volume of liquid you're injecting with insulin is much less, the insulin jabs are nothing compared to the clexane. Although I only really started to notice how much the clexane does hurt when I started on insulin so had something to compare it to... :haha:
> 
> Going by what they have told me, porridge and a banana would probably push me over my carb allowance, especially if I was making my porridge with milk and not water and I suspect I would get a similar reading. Yes, in theory porridge _should_ be OK, so should a banana, but I have an 'allowance' of 40g of carbs for breakfast and a 40g serving of porridge oats (without milk) is a little over 30g of carbs and with milk is probably nearer 60g of carbs. Then a small banana would be around 10g of carbs, but a larger banana could be 20g, so even a tiny bowl or porridge with milk and a banana could be 80g of carbs, so double what I should be eating for breakfast. Plus, foods affect different people differently, so there's no hard and fast rule about what you can and can't eat.
> 
> The portion sizes I have to eat of cereals to stay within my carb allowance are tiny. If I have cereal I can't have anything else, like fruit or a yoghurt with it as it takes me over my carb limit. I could however, have a couple of boiled eggs, a cheese omlette or some bacon and eggs with it as because these are protein foods I don't have to include them in my carb count.
> 
> At first when I started on insulin, I saw the clinic weekly and they increased it at each visit. Then they told me they couldn't see me often enough to increase it, so reduced my visits to fornightly and told me how to increase it myself. I am cautious though as I don't want to increase it too much and give myself a hypo as my husband is living away at the moment so there are only myself and my two youngest children here and I'd prefer them not to have to deal with that if possible. (I have an 'emergency' injection to keep in the fridge that someone else needs to give me if I have a severe hypo and that would be my 10 year old. Obviously I want to avoid that happening!)
> 
> Hope this helps.

You sound like quite an expert, you know what ur talking about.

Ive just read my specialist GD notes and it basically says that a woman should be started on insulin controlled 4 times a day, rather than oral meds, as it has shown to have better glycaemic control, as soon as possible (or summat like that!) Just as you said.

Im just so frustrated, everything i try is wrong. And if im totally honest i dont have 100% willpower. Though the dietician was crap, i have a scrappy piece of notepad paper with some suggestions on - things ive tried and failed with. No mention about how many carbs etc i should only eat. And ill be seeing her again on weds. TBH i find her very patronising, she was trying to push me into eating nuts and ryvitas and when i said i didnt like them she wasnt happy. :growlmad:

Ill see what wednesday brings :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Spunky said:


> Midori - how scary that your 10 y/o would have to give you the emergency injection. A good age to be able to do it, but I'm with you, would rather not have to do it!
> 
> I'm allowed to have up to 45 carbs for breakfast, but at that amount I usually go over, so now I shoot for 30 or less for breakfast. Lunch and dinner I can have like 75g if I want! So crazy!

Exactly the same as me - I stick to 20-30g carbs for breakfast (and I have to have protein with that) to keep my levels within range but lunch and dinner I can have whatever I want and I seem to be fine. No doubt this will change as my pregnancy progresses and my hormones increase!!

I have a quick question - the main problem with GD is your baby's weight gain but does the baby only grow too big when your sugar levels are too high? For example, if I can get away with having a bowl of ice cream with dinner (not saying I do!) and my levels are still under 7 two hours later, will their weight gain remain steady? As I said above, I do go over 40g carbs for lunch and dinner sometimes but my levels have been fine but I suddenly thought today that maybe baby is still gaining weight and I should stick to 40g carbs.


----------



## Spunky

Mom2Ben said:


> Exactly the same as me - I stick to 20-30g carbs for breakfast (and I have to have protein with that) to keep my levels within range but lunch and dinner I can have whatever I want and I seem to be fine. No doubt this will change as my pregnancy progresses and my hormones increase!!
> 
> I have a quick question - the main problem with GD is your baby's weight gain but does the baby only grow too big when your sugar levels are too high? For example, if I can get away with having a bowl of ice cream with dinner (not saying I do!) and my levels are still under 7 two hours later, will their weight gain remain steady? As I said above, I do go over 40g carbs for lunch and dinner sometimes but my levels have been fine but I suddenly thought today that maybe baby is still gaining weight and I should stick to 40g carbs.

I was wondering this too. Do good numbers = good control/weight gain? Since I found I can have ice cream after dinner as my bedtime snack I have indulged a lot... I test after and it's under 120 an hour later, so I figure my blood sugar is good. Does that mean baby's weight will remain steady? My weight gain has also been pretty reasonable, but I do seem to be gaining more lately. I think part of it is I'm swelling (and so retaining water) and just getting bigger! Please tell me it's normal to still be putting on weight! (I'm only up to like 16lbs now). 

Based on my scan at 33 weeks, if he's gaining his .5 a week. He's got to be like 7.5lbs right now :wacko: And I still have 3 weeks to go (in theory). I understand growth scans can be wrong. But is what I'm eating helping him gain more than .5lb a week?! 

I just figure I hear other pregnant woman eating loads of bad food and their babies aren't huge. I thought the only thing we were worried about is flooding them with too much sugar, which would be packing their pounds on. If our blood sugar is under control, then they shouldn't be getting loads extra, and so they shouldn't be putting on extra. That's my hope anyways. I would love to hear what other ladies think, because my understanding could be flawed.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Spunky said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> Exactly the same as me - I stick to 20-30g carbs for breakfast (and I have to have protein with that) to keep my levels within range but lunch and dinner I can have whatever I want and I seem to be fine. No doubt this will change as my pregnancy progresses and my hormones increase!!
> 
> I have a quick question - the main problem with GD is your baby's weight gain but does the baby only grow too big when your sugar levels are too high? For example, if I can get away with having a bowl of ice cream with dinner (not saying I do!) and my levels are still under 7 two hours later, will their weight gain remain steady? As I said above, I do go over 40g carbs for lunch and dinner sometimes but my levels have been fine but I suddenly thought today that maybe baby is still gaining weight and I should stick to 40g carbs.
> 
> I was wondering this too. Do good numbers = good control/weight gain? Since I found I can have ice cream after dinner as my bedtime snack I have indulged a lot... I test after and it's under 120 an hour later, so I figure my blood sugar is good. Does that mean baby's weight will remain steady? My weight gain has also been pretty reasonable, but I do seem to be gaining more lately. I think part of it is I'm swelling (and so retaining water) and just getting bigger! Please tell me it's normal to still be putting on weight! (I'm only up to like 16lbs now).
> 
> Based on my scan at 33 weeks, if he's gaining his .5 a week. He's got to be like 7.5lbs right now :wacko: And I still have 3 weeks to go (in theory). I understand growth scans can be wrong. But is what I'm eating helping him gain more than .5lb a week?!
> 
> I just figure I hear other pregnant woman eating loads of bad food and their babies aren't huge. I thought the only thing we were worried about is flooding them with too much sugar, which would be packing their pounds on. If our blood sugar is under control, then they shouldn't be getting loads extra, and so they shouldn't be putting on extra. That's my hope anyways. I would love to hear what other ladies think, because my understanding could be flawed.Click to expand...

Wow - you've done really well with your weight gain! I've gained 8lbs so far, however, I was slightly overweight when I fell pregnant so I am trying to keep it as low as possible (both for GD reasons and I don't want to have as much to lose as I did with DS!!)


----------



## midori1999

I'm not 100% sure, but I think the reason they like to keep the sugars so well controlled (eg, with GD to the levels of a non diabetic person) is to prevent excessive growth or any other complications due to the strain high sugar levels put on both baby and the placenta. Obviously if you have high sugars around the time of birth, it increases the likelehood of baby having hypoglycemia after the birth as he/she will still be producing huge amounts of insulin to cope with your high blood sugars. I _think_ though that they are mainly concerned with levels above 10mmol, (180) but I am not completely sure on that. 

Fedup, I am very lucky in that my dietician is very human and realistic! She's rather overweight herself, so I suspect she understands it's not always so easy. She just gave me general diet advice and told me to stick to 40g carbs for breakfast, 50g each for lunch and dinner and then 3 snacks of 10g each and another 10g for milk in coffee/tea. So 180g per day. She was very particular that I didn't go under that, but said I could have a few more carbs if I needed to. She did say it was better to stick to wholegrain versions of stuff as it was overall healthier, but she also said not to bother with pasta as white pasta is unlikely to be awful compared to wholemeal and that wholemeal doesn't go with everything. Then she said try and make good food choices where I can, so a 10g snack of an apple was better than, say, a Jaffa cake, also at 10g of carbs (if anyone can eat just ONE Jaffa Cake! :haha:) but if I really wanted a Jaffa cake or packet of crisps or something similar occasionally, then just go ahead. She also said a scoop of icecream was fine as long as I carb counted it. :cloud9:

I wouldn't normally eat wholemeal and hate wholemeal bread, but I have found a loaf Hovis do called 'Seed Sensations', the darker one in a purple packet (they do two versions). It's actually really nice and my husband steals it when he is here. I have also found wholemeal pittas are bearable and I put some cheese and salami in them and stick them in the toaster or toast then fill them with a greek salad. (onions, lettuce, feta cheese, black olives) I wouldn't normally eat Ryvitas either, but the seeded ones are a bit nicer. I usually have them with cream cheese and smoked salmon, but they are nice with hummous too. 

My children have asked to stick to brown rice etc all the the time now, which I was planning to do myself, but they're clearly weirdos! :haha:


----------



## Mom2Ben

midori1999 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think the reason they like to keep the sugars so well controlled (eg, with GD to the levels of a non diabetic person) is to prevent excessive growth or any other complications due to the strain high sugar levels put on both baby and the placenta. Obviously if you have high sugars around the time of birth, it increases the likelehood of baby having hypoglycemia after the birth as he/she will still be producing huge amounts of insulin to cope with your high blood sugars. I _think_ though that they are mainly concerned with levels above 10mmol, (180) but I am not completely sure on that.
> 
> Fedup, I am very lucky in that my dietician is very human and realistic! She's rather overweight herself, so I suspect she understands it's not always so easy. She just gave me general diet advice and told me to stick to 40g carbs for breakfast, 50g each for lunch and dinner and then 3 snacks of 10g each and another 10g for milk in coffee/tea. So 180g per day. She was very particular that I didn't go under that, but said I could have a few more carbs if I needed to. She did say it was better to stick to wholegrain versions of stuff as it was overall healthier, but she also said not to bother with pasta as white pasta is unlikely to be awful compared to wholemeal and that wholemeal doesn't go with everything. Then she said try and make good food choices where I can, so a 10g snack of an apple was better than, say, a Jaffa cake, also at 10g of carbs (if anyone can eat just ONE Jaffa Cake! :haha:) but if I really wanted a Jaffa cake or packet of crisps or something similar occasionally, then just go ahead. She also said a scoop of icecream was fine as long as I carb counted it. :cloud9:
> 
> I wouldn't normally eat wholemeal and hate wholemeal bread, but I have found a loaf Hovis do called 'Seed Sensations', the darker one in a purple packet (they do two versions). It's actually really nice and my husband steals it when he is here. I have also found wholemeal pittas are bearable and I put some cheese and salami in them and stick them in the toaster or toast then fill them with a greek salad. (onions, lettuce, feta cheese, black olives) I wouldn't normally eat Ryvitas either, but the seeded ones are a bit nicer. I usually have them with cream cheese and smoked salmon, but they are nice with hummous too.
> 
> My children have asked to stick to brown rice etc all the the time now, which I was planning to do myself, but they're clearly weirdos! :haha:

midori1999 - Whereabouts are you in the UK? You're really lucky that you have a great consultant who gives you realistic advice. My consultant is a man (which I have nothing against, however, battle to take advice from someone who has never been through pregnancy!) and has said to stick to salad. The thought of salad for the next 19 weeks is not very appealing!


----------



## Spunky

Mom2Ben said:


> Wow - you've done really well with your weight gain! I've gained 8lbs so far, however, I was slightly overweight when I fell pregnant so I am trying to keep it as low as possible (both for GD reasons and I don't want to have as much to lose as I did with DS!!)

Thanks. My BMI was a 29, so they told me to gain as close to 15 as possible. Looks like I'll be about 20lbs by the end. At least I'm hoping so! :haha: I gained 8lbs between week 20 and week 25. Then found out I had GD and with the diet have managed to not gain a ton...


----------



## midori1999

I'm in Northern Ireland. My diabetic consultant is a man, but he is absolutely lovely and the dietician, diabetic midwife and diabetic nurse are both women. The dieabetic team here are absolutely brilliant, very realistic and super friendly. There's not normally long to wait in the clinic either. 

I have to admit, I do eat a lot of salad! :haha: Mainly as there's only really me to cook for and it's quick and easy. I find roast dinners quite good for my sugar levels too though, as long as I don't eat too many potatoes and pile up the meat and veg. 

Chocolate peanuts are my 'treat' snack as 25g of them is a reasonable portion and only 10g of carbs. 

Spunky, I have gained 7.3KG so far, although only 300g of that is since I was diagnosed at 24 weeks (32 tomorrow). Hopefully I will have lost weight by the time I give birth, although not sure how as I feel like I am eating loads and my 'treats' are the ever so unhealthy prok scratchings or peperami. :blush:


----------



## Spunky

I'm glad your diabetes people are awesome! I hated the diabetes woman, and the dietician, they were so rude and unhelpful. The guy dibetes person is nice, but wanted to put me on meds for a few 130's after an hour, so I don't know what to think about him either.

I'm hoping soon after birth I'll be back to pre-pregnancy weight fairly quickly.. But I have to admit, I have been so much HUNGRIER lately! And I've had a mad craving for the sweets. To top it off I'm tired now, and with swollen ankles and maternity leave I haven't been walking as much... I'm starting to gain again... At least some of your "treats" are protein, mine are actual sweets and I have a hard time resisting as I am getting uncomfortable and feel like I 'deserve' them. Plus my sugars have been good after my ice cream etc. I've also been eating bad foods like Taco Bell (very fattening) but it's good on my blood sugars, tastes good, and is easy. I've been too worn out to think about making an actual meal and I ate so much veggies/salads when I found out I had GD I kind of look at them as a chore now...


----------



## jocelynmarie

Hi ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me popping in, but I just got results from my 1 hour test today when I got home from work and my office was already closed. They said my level is supposed to be at 140 and mine was at 210. After using the devil google, they said that they might just consider that I have diabetes and not do additional testing. 

She said she is faxing my information to the endocrinologist and they will contact me for an appointment. That didn't sound like further testing to me.

I'm freaking out!!!


----------



## Spunky

That is quite high, so yeah, they may just consider you having GD. I freaked out at first too, and while I'm not happy about it, you get used to the idea. :hugs:
They'll give you advice on testing and diet (or they may send you to a dietician) to help you make good choices about food effecting your blood sugar.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

jocelynmarie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me popping in, but I just got results from my 1 hour test today when I got home from work and my office was already closed. They said my level is supposed to be at 140 and mine was at 210. After using the devil google, they said that they might just consider that I have diabetes and not do additional testing.
> 
> She said she is faxing my information to the endocrinologist and they will contact me for an appointment. That didn't sound like further testing to me.
> 
> I'm freaking out!!!

Yes.. I was 215 and they didn't do the three hour with me either. They will just say you have GD. As Spunky said.. it's upsetting at first,but over time you get used to it...


----------



## midori1999

jocelynmarie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me popping in, but I just got results from my 1 hour test today when I got home from work and my office was already closed. They said my level is supposed to be at 140 and mine was at 210. After using the devil google, they said that they might just consider that I have diabetes and not do additional testing.
> 
> She said she is faxing my information to the endocrinologist and they will contact me for an appointment. That didn't sound like further testing to me.
> 
> I'm freaking out!!!

Sorry to hear you are probably going to be diagnosed. It is very scary at first, but the other sare right, you do get used to it and much better to have it managed than not know about it. :hugs:


----------



## midori1999

Well, I decided to ring the diabetic nurse this morning as I am increasing my insulin all the time, but my fasting and post breakfast readings are going up faster than I can increase it. (I have to increase my slow acting in 2 unit increments) My after breakfast reading was 9.3 this morning and that was after 10 units of insulin. My fasting was also the highest it's ever been and I;ve increased my slow acting 4 times in the last week. :nope:

They've increased my night time by 6 units to 32 and my breakfast fast acting to 12, then they are going to ring me tomorrow to decide if it needs to go up again and then again on Friday. Hopefully that will help get it under control. 

She did say it is normal for insulin requirements to increase rapidly around now, so I suppose that's a good sign in a way.


----------



## xshell79

Hope everyones doing ok haven't posted much but just thought I'd let u ladies know I'm being induced on fri , so carnt wait to meet my baby! X


----------



## Spunky

midori - So sorry your numbers still aren't under control. I hope they can help you figure out the insulin so things calm down. How upsetting that you're doing the best you can and it's still not what it should be! :hugs:

xshell79 - Good Luck with your induction!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2Ben

midori1999 said:


> Well, I decided to ring the diabetic nurse this morning as I am increasing my insulin all the time, but my fasting and post breakfast readings are going up faster than I can increase it. (I have to increase my slow acting in 2 unit increments) My after breakfast reading was 9.3 this morning and that was after 10 units of insulin. My fasting was also the highest it's ever been and I;ve increased my slow acting 4 times in the last week. :nope:
> 
> They've increased my night time by 6 units to 32 and my breakfast fast acting to 12, then they are going to ring me tomorrow to decide if it needs to go up again and then again on Friday. Hopefully that will help get it under control.
> 
> She did say it is normal for insulin requirements to increase rapidly around now, so I suppose that's a good sign in a way.

Hi midori - I remember the same thing happening to me towards the end of my pregnancy. I couldn't increase my insulin fast enough. Started with 10 units with breakfast and was approaching 30 towards the end. I think your hormones go a bit mental towards the end!


----------



## midori1999

Thanks guys. :thumbup:

I'm sure it will be fine and they've said all along it'll get worse as the pregnancy goes on. Better this than the other way as although insulin requirements can reduce again near the end, a reduction in requirements before then can indicate placental failure, so I guess it's a good sign the placenta's working well.


----------



## jocelynmarie

Well, I was just on the phone with my doc's office and I do in fact have GD they are not sending me in for any additional testing.

Waiting for the endocrinologist to contact me about an appointment.


----------



## Mom2Ben

jocelynmarie said:


> Well, I was just on the phone with my doc's office and I do in fact have GD they are not sending me in for any additional testing.
> 
> Waiting for the endocrinologist to contact me about an appointment.

Sorry to hear that but as the others have said - it's not as bad as it sounds. Hopefully you will be given advice on what to eat and be monitored regularly. I was told I had it at the same time as you in my last pregnancy and I was able to control my levels with diet (and then insulin later on) and my baby was only 7lbs 14oz so it's good that you've found out this early.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Had a horrible day at the Doctor's office. I went into the Peranatologist today to have a growth scan. Two weeks ago she was 5 pounds.... now they are saying she is 7 pounds and 11 ounces.... WTH?????

So, obviously I wasn't thrilled and a little confused considering that I am taking insulin and the numbers ... though not awesome are not completely uncontrolled. 

The Doctor... what a jackass! First he comes in and gives me his opinion on how much insulin I should be taking. He then tells me... and I couldn't believe this... that I am overeating and not to stuff myself and that I need to count calories. I explained to him that I have been losing weight and that my Diabetes Doctor actually told me just yesterday in fact that I need to eat more because I have been losing weight. He told me that counting carbs are okay and all, but that he would be interested in seeing how many calories I eat a day... is he friking serious? I have lost weight... weight loss doesn't correspond with overeating. I asked him how much the baby would be and he told me that they gain a 1/2 pound to 3/4 a pound a week and I could" do the math". He of course didn't take into effect that I am 34 and my family has big babies(my brother and i were both nearly 9 pounds and my nephew was over 9 pounds- and his mom was 16!!!!!! My grandmother was according to legend 14 pounds!)

So, I called my diabeties doctor and told her what he said. She said that if it "helps everyone to sleep better at night" that she would increase my insulin by one unit in the morning and at night. She also told me that she felt that I had a good grasp on what I was doing and that when people say things like this to me that I should just "absorb it"... ie: take it with a grain of salt. 

So when I see the OB on Friday I will ask her that if instead of being induced at 39 weeks if she can induce or do a c section on 38 since they "think" she is so big. I have doubts that she is... I find it hard to believe that she has gained almost 3 pounds in 2 weeks. 

Anywho- that was my day.. being told by a Doctor that I am eating too much despite the fact that I am losing weight and that my baby is big because of it. Seriously, I wish they'd get their shit together and stop telling me three different things. It's not fair or right and it doesn't help me or the baby at all.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

xshell79 said:


> Hope everyones doing ok haven't posted much but just thought I'd let u ladies know I'm being induced on fri , so carnt wait to meet my baby! X

Good luck on Friday!


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Had a horrible day at the Doctor's office. I went into the Peranatologist today to have a growth scan. Two weeks ago she was 5 pounds.... now they are saying she is 7 pounds and 11 ounces.... WTH?????
> 
> So, obviously I wasn't thrilled and a little confused considering that I am taking insulin and the numbers ... though not awesome are not completely uncontrolled.
> 
> The Doctor... what a jackass! First he comes in and gives me his opinion on how much insulin I should be taking. He then tells me... and I couldn't believe this... that I am overeating and not to stuff myself and that I need to count calories. I explained to him that I have been losing weight and that my Diabetes Doctor actually told me just yesterday in fact that I need to eat more because I have been losing weight. He told me that counting carbs are okay and all, but that he would be interested in seeing how many calories I eat a day... is he friking serious? I have lost weight... weight loss doesn't correspond with overeating. I asked him how much the baby would be and he told me that they gain a 1/2 pound to 3/4 a pound a week and I could" do the math". He of course didn't take into effect that I am 34 and my family has big babies(my brother and i were both nearly 9 pounds and my nephew was over 9 pounds- and his mom was 16!!!!!! My grandmother was according to legend 14 pounds!)
> 
> So, I called my diabeties doctor and told her what he said. She said that if it "helps everyone to sleep better at night" that she would increase my insulin by one unit in the morning and at night. She also told me that she felt that I had a good grasp on what I was doing and that when people say things like this to me that I should just "absorb it"... ie: take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> So when I see the OB on Friday I will ask her that if instead of being induced at 39 weeks if she can induce or do a c section on 38 since they "think" she is so big. I have doubts that she is... I find it hard to believe that she has gained almost 3 pounds in 2 weeks.
> 
> Anywho- that was my day.. being told by a Doctor that I am eating too much despite the fact that I am losing weight and that my baby is big because of it. Seriously, I wish they'd get their shit together and stop telling me three different things. It's not fair or right and it doesn't help me or the baby at all.

Ok, we just need to start going together to beat up doctors. I would be so PISSED if I were you!!! There has to be some mistake in their estimated weight, either before, or now. I cant see a way a baby would gain 3 lbs in 2 weeks. And telling you to "do the math" when obviously they're saying your girl has gained 1.5lbs a week for 2 weeks according to them doesn't even make sense! Increasing your insulin for piece of mind? Stupid. There's something going on, maybe it's just a mistake at the ultrasound place but they don't have to be a jerk about it. What an ass to tell you that you're eating too much if you're losing weight. It goes back to they're just going to blame everything on weight without looking at other possibilities. :hugs: I'd be so frustrated!! Hope they're able to help you figure out what you should do next.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Had a horrible day at the Doctor's office. I went into the Peranatologist today to have a growth scan. Two weeks ago she was 5 pounds.... now they are saying she is 7 pounds and 11 ounces.... WTH?????
> 
> So, obviously I wasn't thrilled and a little confused considering that I am taking insulin and the numbers ... though not awesome are not completely uncontrolled.
> 
> The Doctor... what a jackass! First he comes in and gives me his opinion on how much insulin I should be taking. He then tells me... and I couldn't believe this... that I am overeating and not to stuff myself and that I need to count calories. I explained to him that I have been losing weight and that my Diabetes Doctor actually told me just yesterday in fact that I need to eat more because I have been losing weight. He told me that counting carbs are okay and all, but that he would be interested in seeing how many calories I eat a day... is he friking serious? I have lost weight... weight loss doesn't correspond with overeating. I asked him how much the baby would be and he told me that they gain a 1/2 pound to 3/4 a pound a week and I could" do the math". He of course didn't take into effect that I am 34 and my family has big babies(my brother and i were both nearly 9 pounds and my nephew was over 9 pounds- and his mom was 16!!!!!! My grandmother was according to legend 14 pounds!)
> 
> So, I called my diabeties doctor and told her what he said. She said that if it "helps everyone to sleep better at night" that she would increase my insulin by one unit in the morning and at night. She also told me that she felt that I had a good grasp on what I was doing and that when people say things like this to me that I should just "absorb it"... ie: take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> So when I see the OB on Friday I will ask her that if instead of being induced at 39 weeks if she can induce or do a c section on 38 since they "think" she is so big. I have doubts that she is... I find it hard to believe that she has gained almost 3 pounds in 2 weeks.
> 
> Anywho- that was my day.. being told by a Doctor that I am eating too much despite the fact that I am losing weight and that my baby is big because of it. Seriously, I wish they'd get their shit together and stop telling me three different things. It's not fair or right and it doesn't help me or the baby at all.
> 
> Ok, we just need to start going together to beat up doctors. I would be so PISSED if I were you!!! There has to be some mistake in their estimated weight, either before, or now. I cant see a way a baby would gain 3 lbs in 2 weeks. And telling you to "do the math" when obviously they're saying your girl has gained 1.5lbs a week for 2 weeks according to them doesn't even make sense! Increasing your insulin for piece of mind? Stupid. There's something going on, maybe it's just a mistake at the ultrasound place but they don't have to be a jerk about it. What an ass to tell you that you're eating too much if you're losing weight. It goes back to they're just going to blame everything on weight without looking at other possibilities. :hugs: I'd be so frustrated!! Hope they're able to help you figure out what you should do next.Click to expand...

Awww.. thanks... and did I tell you my A1C yesterday was 5.7? 

I hope to see the other Perinatologist on Friday. I looked at the measurements and they all looked high, which would just mean big baby. If it was primarily GD then the torso is usually the biggest part.. not the head, which the sonographer did first and noticed she had grown immediately. 

And I agree. How could this baby gain that much weight in two weeks... they either messed up on the first or the last scan.... and most people don't even think I look 9 months pregnant.. where is this baby hiding?

Thank you for the sympathy. I was between anger and crying all day about this. I have been working so hard not to gain anymore weight and I haven't and to have this guy insinuate I am overeating when I have lost weight was too much for me. 

You and I should really invest in some ski masks and a bag of door knobs for these damn Doctors.. isn't this supposed to be fun to have a baby too? Why make it so stressful for the mother?


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Awww.. thanks... and did I tell you my A1C yesterday was 5.7?
> 
> I hope to see the other Perinatologist on Friday. I looked at the measurements and they all looked high, which would just mean big baby. If it was primarily GD then the torso is usually the biggest part.. not the head, which the sonographer did first and noticed she had grown immediately.
> 
> And I agree. How could this baby gain that much weight in two weeks... they either messed up on the first or the last scan.... and most people don't even think I look 9 months pregnant.. where is this baby hiding?
> 
> Thank you for the sympathy. I was between anger and crying all day about this. I have been working so hard not to gain anymore weight and I haven't and to have this guy insinuate I am overeating when I have lost weight was too much for me.
> 
> You and I should really invest in some ski masks and a bag of door knobs for these damn Doctors.. isn't this supposed to be fun to have a baby too? Why make it so stressful for the mother?

My baby's torso was the smallest out of the head and femur length. Which the specialist told me genetically big baby, not GD big baby too. 

We can only do the best we can. I would have been crying all day! Then my husband talks to me and then I get angry! My husband told me I need to just walk out of appointments where people just insult me (by telling me I'm fat/need to lose weight).

I'm all for it, as a team I think you and I can take on some mean doctors! I thought people were supposed to be nice ot pregnant women! I don't know why they feel like they can say anything, and be rude about it. Don't they know we're full of hormones?

So much for a nice pregnancy where you just have to worry about swollen ankles and birth!

Congrats on the 5.7. It's a good number, right?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Awww.. thanks... and did I tell you my A1C yesterday was 5.7?
> 
> I hope to see the other Perinatologist on Friday. I looked at the measurements and they all looked high, which would just mean big baby. If it was primarily GD then the torso is usually the biggest part.. not the head, which the sonographer did first and noticed she had grown immediately.
> 
> And I agree. How could this baby gain that much weight in two weeks... they either messed up on the first or the last scan.... and most people don't even think I look 9 months pregnant.. where is this baby hiding?
> 
> Thank you for the sympathy. I was between anger and crying all day about this. I have been working so hard not to gain anymore weight and I haven't and to have this guy insinuate I am overeating when I have lost weight was too much for me.
> 
> You and I should really invest in some ski masks and a bag of door knobs for these damn Doctors.. isn't this supposed to be fun to have a baby too? Why make it so stressful for the mother?
> 
> My baby's torso was the smallest out of the head and femur length. Which the specialist told me genetically big baby, not GD big baby too.
> 
> We can only do the best we can. I would have been crying all day! Then my husband talks to me and then I get angry! My husband told me I need to just walk out of appointments where people just insult me (by telling me I'm fat/need to lose weight).
> 
> I'm all for it, as a team I think you and I can take on some mean doctors! I thought people were supposed to be nice ot pregnant women! I don't know why they feel like they can say anything, and be rude about it. Don't they know we're full of hormones?
> 
> So much for a nice pregnancy where you just have to worry about swollen ankles and birth!
> 
> Congrats on the 5.7. It's a good number, right?Click to expand...


The 5.7 isn't even diabetic levels. OH just thinks they are interceding too much.. he says "too much data". Mom wanted to go with me on Friday when I go again and I told her no because I have to go there.. I don't need her going off on the Doctor!

And I was the same way too- I almost started crying but I called my mom and dad and got very very angry too. 

We could whoop up on them.. I agree. If I could have got away with it I think I would have smacked him. OH even said today that he hopes I have the baby soon because he is over how miserable they've made this pregnancy in the last trimester. 

Urgh.... I don't know what the hell they are trying to do, but it's not productive.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> The 5.7 isn't even diabetic levels. OH just thinks they are interceding too much.. he says "too much data". Mom wanted to go with me on Friday when I go again and I told her no because I have to go there.. I don't need her going off on the Doctor!
> 
> And I was the same way too- I almost started crying but I called my mom and dad and got very very angry too.
> 
> We could whoop up on them.. I agree. If I could have got away with it I think I would have smacked him. OH even said today that he hopes I have the baby soon because he is over how miserable they've made this pregnancy in the last trimester.
> 
> Urgh.... I don't know what the hell they are trying to do, but it's not productive.

After the Group Beta Strep positive thing my husband was like, not be to negative, but it will be nice when this pregnancy is over. I've been pretty miserable and he's been worried too. The GD will be over, the GBS wont be a problem after the birth. We can have an ultrasound of his tummy and know if there's anything that should be done about it. Too many things going on being pregnant. 

My husband is going with me to this Friday's regular OB appointment. The OBs are always nice, but every appt lately I seem to cry afterwards, so we figure it'll be good to have him there. I'm sure I'm just hormonal but if they give me anymore bad news I think I'll go crazy. I always go alone, and while husband would just get mad, it'd be nice to have some support. Plus they talked about possibly doing an ultrasound to check size, but we may have to push for it, and I know with him there I wont back down as I usually might when doctor's intimidate me.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> The 5.7 isn't even diabetic levels. OH just thinks they are interceding too much.. he says "too much data". Mom wanted to go with me on Friday when I go again and I told her no because I have to go there.. I don't need her going off on the Doctor!
> 
> And I was the same way too- I almost started crying but I called my mom and dad and got very very angry too.
> 
> We could whoop up on them.. I agree. If I could have got away with it I think I would have smacked him. OH even said today that he hopes I have the baby soon because he is over how miserable they've made this pregnancy in the last trimester.
> 
> Urgh.... I don't know what the hell they are trying to do, but it's not productive.
> 
> After the Group Beta Strep positive thing my husband was like, not be to negative, but it will be nice when this pregnancy is over. I've been pretty miserable and he's been worried too. The GD will be over, the GBS wont be a problem after the birth. We can have an ultrasound of his tummy and know if there's anything that should be done about it. Too many things going on being pregnant.
> 
> My husband is going with me to this Friday's regular OB appointment. The OBs are always nice, but every appt lately I seem to cry afterwards, so we figure it'll be good to have him there. I'm sure I'm just hormonal but if they give me anymore bad news I think I'll go crazy. I always go alone, and while husband would just get mad, it'd be nice to have some support. Plus they talked about possibly doing an ultrasound to check size, but we may have to push for it, and I know with him there I wont back down as I usually might when doctor's intimidate me.Click to expand...

I remember that you said that you had a growth scan a few weeks ago too.. right? What was the size of the baby then? I have to honest, if they truly think I am having over a nine pound baby then they need to do something about it. I don't want to have my baby's shoulder broken. 

Docs just need to realize that there are other factors to having bigger babies. Of course I don't think the GD helps, but if we are larger built women is it really a shocker that our babies might be larger too? It's kinda common sense to me. 

That's good that you are having your Hubby go with you to the appt. I have had Scott go to a few appts with me, but he is a Teacher and I don't want him to miss anymore time in case I do go early. 

I can see about you being upset about the GBS thing... it's kinda like.. what's next??? I get my results for that btw on Friday.. so I might be weeping in the parking lot too.


----------



## midori1999

MizzDeeDee, that's good about your HBA1c. Mine was 5.9 and they took blood last week to test it again, so I should find out then. Sorry to hear they aren't very helpful or understanding at your appointments. It seems they can be like that a lot, but it's not helpful and it's not going to make people listen to them, so not sure why they are like it! I think I've been pretty lucky with my team, they are very realistic and pleasant too. 

I think I am the only one on this thread hoping for a big baby! :haha: My sons were 9lb, (born at term) 10lb (born at 38 weeks) and 6lb 14 1/2 oz (born at 37 weeks). I don't deny the smallest was easiest to birth, especially after the first two, but none were too bad and all normal vaginal deliveries resulting in no tears or anything. I'd love another big baby, they are gorgeous!

Just remember that scans can be out, especially in relation to each other if different people take the measurements. Also if baby doesn't co-operate by staying still. I had one scan where this baby was estimated at 1300g, which I said couldn't be right as she had been 1400g 9 days before. Baby had been wriggling and when she measured again she got 1600g. That was in the same scan!!! :wacko:


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> I remember that you said that you had a growth scan a few weeks ago too.. right? What was the size of the baby then? I have to honest, if they truly think I am having over a nine pound baby then they need to do something about it. I don't want to have my baby's shoulder broken.
> 
> Docs just need to realize that there are other factors to having bigger babies. Of course I don't think the GD helps, but if we are larger built women is it really a shocker that our babies might be larger too? It's kinda common sense to me.
> 
> That's good that you are having your Hubby go with you to the appt. I have had Scott go to a few appts with me, but he is a Teacher and I don't want him to miss anymore time in case I do go early.
> 
> I can see about you being upset about the GBS thing... it's kinda like.. what's next??? I get my results for that btw on Friday.. so I might be weeping in the parking lot too.

Well, at my 8 week appointment they reassured me that I have good birthing hips, so I'm hoping I wont have a problem delivering a larger baby... *Fingers Crossed!*

At 33w3d he was 5lbs7oz. At half pound a week he would be 7lbs8oz right now. So in another 3 weeks he would supposedly be 9lbs. Assuming his growth rate is .5lbs a week. I was 8lbs1oz full term, and my brother 8lbs3oz. I really don't see me having a 9lb baby... But I would like another estimate since it was "recommended" by Maternal Fetal Medicine. 

It sucks missing school as a teacher. It's fairly easy for my husband to take time off of work, but I want him to save his time for when we'll really need it. Plus appointments are hard to make early or late so he could go. But I figure this is one of the last ones he'll have an opportunity to go to. He mostly has just gone to the scans and one other appointment. 

Well, I'll look out for your results on here Friday. LOL I didn't make it to the car to start crying. I cried in front of the nurse that said "You know you tested positive for GBS, right?" I broke into tears and was like "No!" she offered me a hug, which was nice, but I didn't want comfort from her. Then the doctor came in, and I cried some more, he made the appointment the shortest he could! I was done in like 10 minutes where he kept reassuring me that I have a "good baby" and how he's head down, butt up, doing what he's supposed to be doing. THEN I went to the car and cried there. I think my hormones have started to get the better of me in the last week and a half, but like you said, it was more what's next.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> MizzDeeDee, that's good about your HBA1c. Mine was 5.9 and they took blood last week to test it again, so I should find out then. Sorry to hear they aren't very helpful or understanding at your appointments. It seems they can be like that a lot, but it's not helpful and it's not going to make people listen to them, so not sure why they are like it! I think I've been pretty lucky with my team, they are very realistic and pleasant too.
> 
> I think I am the only one on this thread hoping for a big baby! :haha: My sons were 9lb, (born at term) 10lb (born at 38 weeks) and 6lb 14 1/2 oz (born at 37 weeks). I don't deny the smallest was easiest to birth, especially after the first two, but none were too bad and all normal vaginal deliveries resulting in no tears or anything. I'd love another big baby, they are gorgeous!
> 
> Just remember that scans can be out, especially in relation to each other if different people take the measurements. Also if baby doesn't co-operate by staying still. I had one scan where this baby was estimated at 1300g, which I said couldn't be right as she had been 1400g 9 days before. Baby had been wriggling and when she measured again she got 1600g. That was in the same scan!!! :wacko:


I know I know and I almost think they must be wrong but I worry about her having a shoulder problem. I will say the sonographer was gossiping with me the whole time and I wonder how much attention she was paying to what she was doing(talking about her ex MIL, her neices and nephews.. etc). 

How was it delivering a 10 pound baby? If I believe the scans I would have close to that weight. 

As a side note... my mil- sweetie she is... told us on Easter that she doesn't like chubby babies or babies with hair.... which this baby is both... I agree with you in that babies are supposed to be all round and chubby and cute.. 

I just worry about her getting out is all. She is practicing breathing in the womb so I know she is pretty mature (I think). I just worry about how well she will do if I wait til 39 weeks.


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> MizzDeeDee, that's good about your HBA1c. Mine was 5.9 and they took blood last week to test it again, so I should find out then. Sorry to hear they aren't very helpful or understanding at your appointments. It seems they can be like that a lot, but it's not helpful and it's not going to make people listen to them, so not sure why they are like it! I think I've been pretty lucky with my team, they are very realistic and pleasant too.
> 
> I think I am the only one on this thread hoping for a big baby! :haha: My sons were 9lb, (born at term) 10lb (born at 38 weeks) and 6lb 14 1/2 oz (born at 37 weeks). I don't deny the smallest was easiest to birth, especially after the first two, but none were too bad and all normal vaginal deliveries resulting in no tears or anything. I'd love another big baby, they are gorgeous!
> 
> Just remember that scans can be out, especially in relation to each other if different people take the measurements. Also if baby doesn't co-operate by staying still. I had one scan where this baby was estimated at 1300g, which I said couldn't be right as she had been 1400g 9 days before. Baby had been wriggling and when she measured again she got 1600g. That was in the same scan!!! :wacko:

You have been the most reassuring about having a big baby! Thank you for that!! I hope to not tear... Did you do any perenium massage? I'm terrified about tearing. 

I'm thinking they estimated my baby to weigh more because of how big his head is... So I'm thinking maybe he's smaller than they estimated him to be.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I remember that you said that you had a growth scan a few weeks ago too.. right? What was the size of the baby then? I have to honest, if they truly think I am having over a nine pound baby then they need to do something about it. I don't want to have my baby's shoulder broken.
> 
> Docs just need to realize that there are other factors to having bigger babies. Of course I don't think the GD helps, but if we are larger built women is it really a shocker that our babies might be larger too? It's kinda common sense to me.
> 
> That's good that you are having your Hubby go with you to the appt. I have had Scott go to a few appts with me, but he is a Teacher and I don't want him to miss anymore time in case I do go early.
> 
> I can see about you being upset about the GBS thing... it's kinda like.. what's next??? I get my results for that btw on Friday.. so I might be weeping in the parking lot too.
> 
> Well, at my 8 week appointment they reassured me that I have good birthing hips, so I'm hoping I wont have a problem delivering a larger baby... *Fingers Crossed!*
> 
> At 33w3d he was 5lbs7oz. At half pound a week he would be 7lbs8oz right now. So in another 3 weeks he would supposedly be 9lbs. Assuming his growth rate is .5lbs a week. I was 8lbs1oz full term, and my brother 8lbs3oz. I really don't see me having a 9lb baby... But I would like another estimate since it was "recommended" by Maternal Fetal Medicine.
> 
> It sucks missing school as a teacher. It's fairly easy for my husband to take time off of work, but I want him to save his time for when we'll really need it. Plus appointments are hard to make early or late so he could go. But I figure this is one of the last ones he'll have an opportunity to go to. He mostly has just gone to the scans and one other appointment.
> 
> Well, I'll look out for your results on here Friday. LOL I didn't make it to the car to start crying. I cried in front of the nurse that said "You know you tested positive for GBS, right?" I broke into tears and was like "No!" she offered me a hug, which was nice, but I didn't want comfort from her. Then the doctor came in, and I cried some more, he made the appointment the shortest he could! I was done in like 10 minutes where he kept reassuring me that I have a "good baby" and how he's head down, butt up, doing what he's supposed to be doing. THEN I went to the car and cried there. I think my hormones have started to get the better of me in the last week and a half, but like you said, it was more what's next.Click to expand...

I chuckled a little because I almost started crying at the Receptionist desk.. I wonder how they would have handled that?

See- I don't get it... your baby sounds perfect, my baby is perfect too.. shouldn't that be enough?


----------



## Spunky

It will be enough, once they're here. We'll forget about all this nonsense! Everyone will get off our backs! And we'll be enjoying our little (or not so little) bundles of joy! Just need to wade through the crap until they're here.


----------



## midori1999

Having a 10lb baby was fine. Not any different to having the 9lb'er tbh, although the 9lb'er had his hand by his face when he came out so I had to stop pushing whilst they got his arm out. I wouldn't be worried about doing it again, it took a bit of pushing, but he certainly wasn't stuck or anything. I'm not especially large, I am 5ft 6/7 and was only 7st 4lb when I got pregnant with my first son. 

I didn't do any perinial massage and wouldn't ever bother and I have delivered all of my children sort of on my back in a semi-sitting position on the bed and spent my whole labours like that too, so it's not like I did anything special. I just feel like our bodies are designed to give birth and I have known lots of ladies have large babies (9-11lb) vaginally with no real problems. Lots of people tear having smaller babies and around 50% of those with shoulder dystocia _are_ small babies.


----------



## BizyBee

My bubs is getting up there too. Last scan on the 4th showed he was 8lbs3oz. I'm overdue now and starting to get worried he'll be huge. I have an appt on Monday. If he's over 9 lbs, they want to discuss a possible c section. I am 5'2" and have a narrow pelvis so they're concerned. I am being induced on Tuesday if he's small enough to try vaginal birth. 

I knew this could happen due to the diabetes and my OH was 10 lbs at birth. It's just crazy to think about because my grandmother, mother, and sister all had small babies. I was only 6 lbs.


----------



## Mom2Ben

I seriously don't think they are accurately able to tell the size of the baby at this point by ultrasound. I was told how big my DS was towards the end which is why I was induced at 39 weeks (along with the fact I was on insulin). Throughout my labour they kept saying "Oooh it's going to be a big baby" and then he was 7lbs 14 oz, bang on average. I was with a friend today who was almost pushed into having a c-section because her baby was measuring large. She went 1 week overdue and her little one was 6lb 6oz. I know they have to attempt to measure our babies but it's really annoying how far out they can be. If it was only by a few ounces, it would be fine but we're talking out by pounds!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Mom2Ben said:


> I seriously don't think they are accurately able to tell the size of the baby at this point by ultrasound. I was told how big my DS was towards the end which is why I was induced at 39 weeks (along with the fact I was on insulin). Throughout my labour they kept saying "Oooh it's going to be a big baby" and then he was 7lbs 14 oz, bang on average. I was with a friend today who was almost pushed into having a c-section because her baby was measuring large. She went 1 week overdue and her little one was 6lb 6oz. I know they have to attempt to measure our babies but it's really annoying how far out they can be. If it was only by a few ounces, it would be fine but we're talking out by pounds!

I know.. and nothing adds up. My fundus last week was measuring at 34 weeks.. but my baby is measuring at 38 weeks and some odd days on an u/s a week later......every measurement except this one had the baby average....not to say that I think she might not be larger, but 3 weeks in 2 weeks.... when I am losing weight? It just doesn't seem very......possible!

Urgh... I'm still annoyed about that damn Doctor. I hope he gets scabies.


----------



## MilosMommy7

bizy- good luck at your appt!

just popping in, hope everyone is doing okay :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

MilosMommy7 said:


> bizy- good luck at your appt!
> 
> just popping in, hope everyone is doing okay :)

Likewise.. I was too busy ranting. Good luck on Tuesday. I hope you can have baby vaginally. :flower:


----------



## Spunky

BizyBee said:


> My bubs is getting up there too. Last scan on the 4th showed he was 8lbs3oz. I'm overdue now and starting to get worried he'll be huge. I have an appt on Monday. If he's over 9 lbs, they want to discuss a possible c section. I am 5'2" and have a narrow pelvis so they're concerned. I am being induced on Tuesday if he's small enough to try vaginal birth.
> 
> I knew this could happen due to the diabetes and my OH was 10 lbs at birth. It's just crazy to think about because my grandmother, mother, and sister all had small babies. I was only 6 lbs.

Congrats on making it to your due date! I'm 5'2" also, but was told my pelvis opening was a good size, sorry they said yours is narrow. I would be nervous too! My family is typically small 8lb babies, if everyone were 6lbs, then an 8lb (possibly 9lb) would intimidate the hell out of me. 

What happens if you go into labor before Monday? Are you going to try to vaginal but make them aware of a large baby in case a c-section is needed?

Best of Luck!


----------



## Spunky

Mom2Ben - I agree, I have heard a lot about inaccurate scans. Just everytime I go in they tell me baby is ahead... At first is was only 1-2 weeks ahead, last he was 2-3 weeks ahead. I'm not as worried about weight as head size. At 33 weeks his head was 36 weeks size. THEN my husband realizes his family has big heads... The weight issue intimidates me a whole lot, but head size is scary.

MizzDeeDee - :hugs: I'd still be mad/upset too! 

MilosMommy7 - Good to see you! Congrats again on your new baby! Hope things are going well!


----------



## MilosMommy7

spunky - thank you! she's a doll :) things are doing pretty okay so far. i've had a constant headache so somedays i feel miserable. at first she was having super low "fasting" blood levels after she was born. they tested before i fed her, and a half hour after eating. one time her level came back at 29 (they wanted it to be a minimum of 40). so they had to do labs. but i had already started feeding her when they came in and said not to feed her because they wanted to do labs and test her blood again. but the labs came back okay and said she didnt have to be tested anymore.


----------



## cammy

hey girls, thought I'd pop in and say hi and ask how everyone is doing? Seeing as I haven't been in this post too much lately.

So how has everyone been??


----------



## jocelynmarie

Well, finally have my first appointment set up to meet with the endocrinologist as well as a dietician in a week and a half. 

For you ladies in the US did your insurance cover the dietician portion? I tried calling my insurance company and got a completely incompetent person and she had no idea. I'm assuming they should as its part of my pregnancy care, but just wondering if I should prepare myself for a large bill!!


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy7 said:


> spunky - thank you! she's a doll :) things are doing pretty okay so far. i've had a constant headache so somedays i feel miserable. at first she was having super low "fasting" blood levels after she was born. they tested before i fed her, and a half hour after eating. one time her level came back at 29 (they wanted it to be a minimum of 40). so they had to do labs. but i had already started feeding her when they came in and said not to feed her because they wanted to do labs and test her blood again. but the labs came back okay and said she didnt have to be tested anymore.

Good to know! LIttle scary that her numbers were so low, but glad they're back up! So I'll try to make sure to feed him as soon as possible (which they encourage anyways!) Glad to hear things are going well! How's Milo taking the new arrival?



cammy said:


> hey girls, thought I'd pop in and say hi and ask how everyone is doing? Seeing as I haven't been in this post too much lately.
> 
> So how has everyone been??

Been doing fine here. Getting lots of period cramps...wondering if it's the start of anything. Have a doctor's appointment tomorrow where I'm hoping they'll do the ultrasound for fetal weight like they said they would (but then they said they weren't going to :dohh:) I guess I should try to finish packing my hospital bag and getting his room put together!



jocelynmarie said:


> Well, finally have my first appointment set up to meet with the endocrinologist as well as a dietician in a week and a half.
> 
> For you ladies in the US did your insurance cover the dietician portion? I tried calling my insurance company and got a completely incompetent person and she had no idea. I'm assuming they should as its part of my pregnancy care, but just wondering if I should prepare myself for a large bill!!

For the dietician I had a materntal dietician, so it was included in my maternity care. For the endocrinologist I had to pay for a specialist for me that's $35. Sorry I can't be of more help. Hope it's not outrageous for you! I would ask what your share is before seeing them (when I check in they usually tell me how much it'll be).


----------



## MilosMommy7

spunky - she came out hungry. when they layed her on my chest she started to instantly suck on her fingers. but they said i wasnt allowed to feed her until they tested her. and i had to wait for her to be born for atleast 30 minutes. which they ended up taking a good 45 minutes! :dohh:
as for milo, he's getting better. taking to her more and more. at first he didnt even wanna touch her or be around her. but now he's always in her face and hugging her. i cant wait for them to be a little older togther :)


----------



## Spunky

Arg! How annoying that they made you wait! Why not just let her eat even if her numbers were low, that would be a good solution! Awesome that Milo likes his sister :)


----------



## whit.

Hi Ladies! :flower: Just popping in to see what's going on over here as I might be joining you soon. I failed my 1 hour test and have to go for my 3 hour testing tomorrow, which I'm guessing I will fail. My mother has diabetes as does both of my grandmothers on both sides of the family. My sister recently had a baby in October and she was diagnosed with GD and had pre-eclampsia. I'm not going to be too devastated if I do end up with GD as I know it's manageable and my blood pressure has been good as well, so hopefully pre-eclampsia will be avoided as well.

Just letting you know i'm thinking of all of you ladies as well. :flow:


----------



## cammy

Spunky said:


> Been doing fine here. Getting lots of period cramps...wondering if it's the start of anything. Have a doctor's appointment tomorrow where I'm hoping they'll do the ultrasound for fetal weight like they said they would (but then they said they weren't going to :dohh:) I guess I should try to finish packing my hospital bag and getting his room put together!

Yeah Ive been getting lots of period cramps too and they have been becoming more frequent. Seeing my doc on tuesday, so hopefully nothing happens between now and then :S Ive been testing my bp pretty constantly today and yesterday and I keep getting around 140/87, not sure how high that is, but its defiantly higher then normal. And last appointment they mentioned I had protein in my urine, so I'm thinking I might go up to the hospital today and get them to check my bp to see if I'm getting the right measurements or if my bp machine is faulty.

I keep doing little bits of my nursery and packing the hospital bag, but Im no way near finished yet, should probably get cracking on that too.


I had a really weird day of testing yesterday, all of my measurements were less than 3.9 and usually I get around 5 to 6 for most. Don't think its bad, I just thought it was odd. My diabetic adviser said it was fine.


----------



## RosieandBaby

I just discovered this thread and i think it'll really help over these last couple of months. I just got the call from my dr. That confirmed GD. Been upset crying all evening. Did not expect this at all. I eat healthy excercise etc. But like you all said, it just happens. I'm sure I'll feel better soon. Just still in shock. Going to dr. Tomorrow to get machine and strips. That part makes me nervous!


----------



## cammy

RosieandBaby said:


> I just discovered this thread and i think it'll really help over these last couple of months. I just got the call from my dr. That confirmed GD. Been upset crying all evening. Did not expect this at all. I eat healthy excercise etc. But like you all said, it just happens. I'm sure I'll feel better soon. Just still in shock. Going to dr. Tomorrow to get machine and strips. That part makes me nervous!

I know how you feel, I cried for hours when I found out and then for weeks after everytime I thought about it or someone brought it up. 

Testing made me nervous and I didn't like the idea of it, but I actually found it doesn't hurt at all. The worse part is the waiting you have to do, sometimes I'm just really hungry but can't eat for another 2 hours because I have to test. But once you start you get to see what foods fill you up and its not so hard.


----------



## Spunky

Welcome whit. and RosieandBaby! RosieandBaby it sucks, but you get used to the idea, and testing becomes routine after a while... My husband tells me it's only for a limited time, but it's felt like forever! Looking forward to not having to test soon! I was sad for quite a while, you're not alone!

Cammy - going to the doctors sounds like a good idea to get some reassurance! High blood pressure and protien are not good things...


----------



## twoofeach

Hi am still waiting to have my GTT this time round but had GD with my last pg, was put onto insulin as diet and other meds didnt work. Not sure if they will test me earlier this time round or even what my chances are of having it again:wacko:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Alrighty roo-

Went to the Perinatologist again, but got the super nice Doc... Told him today that they said I was going to have a big baby on Tuesday and his response was," So what?".... I love him.. he is delightful. 

Went to OB- I am still 1/2 cm dilated.. but I am 50% effaced.... so, hoping that I go into active labor before 39 weeks so I don't have to be induced. It seems likely... I hope?????


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Oh yeah, and I had to take the strep B again.. something happened to the tests from last week and they had to all be done again.


----------



## whit.

Hi ladies. Did my 3 hour testing this morning and I'm thinking I'm not going to get the positive results I'd hoped for. I asked what my results were last time and they were 220. I was like, oh is that bad? apparently they want it between 70 and 120!! :dohh:

results will be back in monday.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee - that's stupid that you have to redo the test! Sorry! Still hoping it comes back negative!

Whit. Yeah, 220 is kinda bad... Sorry!



At 36 weeks my cervix was posterior, long, closed and firm.

At 38 weeks yesterday it's still posterior, still closed, but about 50% effaced. AND he's still high. Not engaged. Seems like he's in it for the long haul....

They didn't do an ultrasound as she said he "felt" that he would be about 7.5-8lb baby at due date. She had a REALLY good feel, poked, prodded and squeezed my belly for a couple minutes, and I trust her. She said if she were concerned she would do one, but she's confident he's not too big. My fundal height is still measuring a week behind, but my baby is bigger, just goes to show you. I know her feeling isn't accurate, but I trust that she's felt a lot of babies so eh, I felt reassured.

Maybe I'll get my hospital bag done this weekend, or the nursery this week... We put the car seat base in the car today :thumbup: So we're making small steps towards him coming. Still cramping and uncomfortable, but now I know it's not doing ANYTHING to get ready for labor. Oh well!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee - that's stupid that you have to redo the test! Sorry! Still hoping it comes back negative!
> 
> Whit. Yeah, 220 is kinda bad... Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> At 36 weeks my cervix was posterior, long, closed and firm.
> 
> At 38 weeks yesterday it's still posterior, still closed, but about 50% effaced. AND he's still high. Not engaged. Seems like he's in it for the long haul....
> 
> They didn't do an ultrasound as she said he "felt" that he would be about 7.5-8lb baby at due date. She had a REALLY good feel, poked, prodded and squeezed my belly for a couple minutes, and I trust her. She said if she were concerned she would do one, but she's confident he's not too big. My fundal height is still measuring a week behind, but my baby is bigger, just goes to show you. I know her feeling isn't accurate, but I trust that she's felt a lot of babies so eh, I felt reassured.
> 
> Maybe I'll get my hospital bag done this weekend, or the nursery this week... We put the car seat base in the car today :thumbup: So we're making small steps towards him coming. Still cramping and uncomfortable, but now I know it's not doing ANYTHING to get ready for labor. Oh well!

I don't get the effacement thing. I know it is considered early or slow labor. I, like you, have cramps and contractions... and I, like you, am 50% effaced, but the message they give me is I might go into labor before 39 weeks but to you it's that you are in for the long haul. I wonder if it is because you are 38 weeks and I am 36??? Very confusing. Is this your first baby too? They tell me you have to efface first with the first baby and then you dilate. 

I'm kinda hoping that we both go sooner than later. 


p.s.
I need to do everything you listed.. except cleaning.. I pretty much cleaned my whole house today for baby :happydance:


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> I don't get the effacement thing. I know it is considered early or slow labor. I, like you, have cramps and contractions... and I, like you, am 50% effaced, but the message they give me is I might go into labor before 39 weeks but to you it's that you are in for the long haul. I wonder if it is because you are 38 weeks and I am 36??? Very confusing. Is this your first baby too? They tell me you have to efface first with the first baby and then you dilate.
> 
> I'm kinda hoping that we both go sooner than later.
> 
> 
> p.s.
> I need to do everything you listed.. except cleaning.. I pretty much cleaned my whole house today for baby :happydance:

I'm the one assuming I'm in for the long haul... Effacement says it can take place gradually over a month... My cervix is still closed and posterior. I think I'm more discouraged because I haven't dialated at all, and while I know it can happen quickly, if in two weeks I haven't dialated at all, then I'm thinking it will take a while. Also, I think being 38 weeks makes me think I'll take a while. At 36 there was NOTHING going on, not even effacement. This is my first baby. Also, he's still high and hasn't dropped yet!

We made great progress today in the baby's room! So many more things were taken out of boxes and put in place. Think I have most things ready for the hospital bag. Haven't picked a bag yet though... Put a couple things in a diaper bag... I could use another week or two. I know I'll probably only have about 3 weeks left until they suggest inducement (since I'll be 41w3d then though they said they'd let me go until week 42 I doubt I'll want to wait that long). Told Husband that Wednesday is going to make it SINGLE DIGIT countdown! He said he's not ready. I said neither am I! I've been asking if I can go back in time. I'm done being pregnant, but not ready to be a mom, totally panicing! I need a little more time I think to be ok with this. All moms tell me this is normal to the process. I hope so. We waited quite a while for this baby (we've almost been married 8 years) and we were trying for him, but totally not sure now that it seems real! 

I'm totally going to be a wimp when it comes to labor because these cramps are so annoying and they're not even doing anything! (well, I guess effacement is something, but seems like less progress than dialation!) I'm sure I'm going to end up with an epidural, but I'm going to start without it!

Hoping you'll go naturally before you have to be induced! I'm terrified of induction and really hope I go before they suggest induction, but I would like some more time!


----------



## whit.

Move over, hot mamas. I'm coming in. :dohh:

Just got the call from my doctor, she made a joke about it and told me I should have studied more and maybe I would have passed my tests. :dohh:
I asked her what the results were and she told me my highest were my second blood draw and my fourth blood draw. (236 & 237) She will be calling me back with an appointment with a specialist. :wacko:


----------



## Spunky

:hugs: Welcome! Now you'll have a million appointments like the rest of us :thumbup:


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Spunky said:


> :hugs: Welcome! Now you'll have a million appointments like the rest of us :thumbup:

No joke!! I literally have an appointment somewhere once a week lol!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Baby2ontheway said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Welcome! Now you'll have a million appointments like the rest of us :thumbup:
> 
> No joke!! I literally have an appointment somewhere once a week lol!!Click to expand...

I have four a week... it's so obnoxious. 

Welcome Whit.. to the thread.. not to GD of course. :flower:


----------



## whit.

Thank you! I kind of thought I would end up with it. Luckily I haven't gained any weight (because I was so sick first tri I've only gained back what I lost!) I'm sure I'll be bugging you ladies for dinner ideas!


----------



## Spunky

Don't have dinner ideas personally, but I have a breakfast recipe on pg 75 that I made again today! So addicted to them (and I HATED eggs before!) Congrats on keeping the weight under control. :thumbup:


----------



## whit.

Thanks! I think the only thing that really has kept it under control was losing 15lbs the first tri! 

I got a call this morning and my first specialist appointment is next tuesday and she said it would take about 2 hours. What should I be expecting? She told me I might have a scan to see how big baby is. :dance:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

whit. said:


> Thanks! I think the only thing that really has kept it under control was losing 15lbs the first tri!
> 
> I got a call this morning and my first specialist appointment is next tuesday and she said it would take about 2 hours. What should I be expecting? She told me I might have a scan to see how big baby is. :dance:

What Doc is it that you are going to... a diabetic doc or a high risk doc?


----------



## midori1999

Whit, wlecome to the thread! Good luck with your first appointment. 

I have had my diabetes/ob appointments today. The ob I saw (one of the registrars) was brilliant. I stupidly burst into tears when I mentioned I'd been a little worried about baby and she was really good about it all. She did a doppler scan and said it was 'perfect' and the placenta looks in excellent condition too and is grade 0, which is as good as it gets, so that reassured me. 

Best news ever is that my baby girl is approx. 5lb 10 oz, so I will hopefully get my big baby after all! :happydance: Her BPD/HC and AC are measuring only 1 day apart, so she's just genetically big like my others as opposed to GD big, If she goes to term the ob reckons she'd be about 9lb, but she doesn't think they'll let me get much beyond 38 weeks. I wanted to be booked in for induction, but she says it's a little early as things can change so fast in GD pregnancy, but she also said I might go into labour spontaneously before then anyway as I had my second and third babies at 38 and 37 weeks respectively, so here's everything crossed baby makes an appearance at 37 weeks! :haha:


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> Whit, wlecome to the thread! Good luck with your first appointment.
> 
> I have had my diabetes/ob appointments today. The ob I saw (one of the registrars) was brilliant. I stupidly burst into tears when I mentioned I'd been a little worried about baby and she was really good about it all. She did a doppler scan and said it was 'perfect' and the placenta looks in excellent condition too and is grade 0, which is as good as it gets, so that reassured me.
> 
> Best news ever is that my baby girl is approx. 5lb 10 oz, so I will hopefully get my big baby after all! :happydance: Her BPD/HC and AC are measuring only 1 day apart, so she's just genetically big like my others as opposed to GD big, If she goes to term the ob reckons she'd be about 9lb, but she doesn't think they'll let me get much beyond 38 weeks. I wanted to be booked in for induction, but she says it's a little early as things can change so fast in GD pregnancy, but she also said I might go into labour spontaneously before then anyway as I had my second and third babies at 38 and 37 weeks respectively, so here's everything crossed baby makes an appearance at 37 weeks! :haha:

Congrats on getting the big baby you want! Fingers crossed you go into labor naturally at 37 weeks so you don't have to worry about induction!

How far are you now?


----------



## midori1999

Thanks. I'm 33+1 today.


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies just poping in to say I was induced on fri 13 th had megan louise at 10.41pm weighing 6lb 1oz babys blood sugars seem ok which is a relief and my gd doesn't seem to have effected her size . Will post piccys soon . Xxxx


----------



## sw121

Had my latest Midwife appointment today and fundal height is measuring 36cm. I know this isn't that much ahead of what it should be, but it's made me really paranoid that baby is getting too big :( 

Haven't got my next growth scan for another 2 weeks. I'm a bit paranoid because I've been much less strict recently with my eating - my readings are still well within range, but I only have to test after meals on one in three days - so now I'm worried that on the days I only test prior to meals, or where I don't test at all, that my sugar after meals might be through the roof. I do try my best not to eat any differently on days I don't have to test after meals.

Also found out today that baby is still breech - any tips for getting it to turn would be appreciated!


----------



## Spunky

midori - you're almost there then! :thumbup:



xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies just poping in to say I was induced on fri 13 th had megan louise at 10.41pm weighing 6lb 1oz babys blood sugars seem ok which is a relief and my gd doesn't seem to have effected her size . Will post piccys soon . Xxxx

:happydance: CONGRATS!! So exciting! Would love to know why you were induced. Megan Louise is a beautiful name, and what a great size! Glad to know babys blood sugars are good, I'm starting to worry about that a lot! Looking forward to the pictures! :happydance:


----------



## Spunky

sw121 said:


> Had my latest Midwife appointment today and fundal height is measuring 36cm. I know this isn't that much ahead of what it should be, but it's made me really paranoid that baby is getting too big :(
> 
> Haven't got my next growth scan for another 2 weeks. I'm a bit paranoid because I've been much less strict recently with my eating - my readings are still well within range, but I only have to test after meals on one in three days - so now I'm worried that on the days I only test prior to meals, or where I don't test at all, that my sugar after meals might be through the roof. I do try my best not to eat any differently on days I don't have to test after meals.
> 
> Also found out today that baby is still breech - any tips for getting it to turn would be appreciated!

Fundal height really isn't a good indicator, so try not to worry too much. I've been a week behind almost every week and his last scan he was 3 weeks ahead, so it just depends on how baby is laying.

Weird that you don't have to test that often! I was thinking today I eat healthy during meals, but my snacks have been more sugary than I probably should have... But I just test extra then. If you're really concerned do you have enough test strips to test a little more? I've been testing after dessert to make sure I didn't eat too much. If the doctors think you don't need to test too often, then they may have reasons for it, and you shouldn't worry then. I still would too though.

I've heard people talk about the spinningbabies.com to turn baby, but I don't know much about breech babies.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies just poping in to say I was induced on fri 13 th had megan louise at 10.41pm weighing 6lb 1oz babys blood sugars seem ok which is a relief and my gd doesn't seem to have effected her size . Will post piccys soon . Xxxx

YAY!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Congratulations xshell79! Beautiful name and so tiny! You must have controlled the GD really well. I remember you saying that you were also on Metformin - did you end up on Insulin or did you manage to get by just on the Metformin?

As for me, my sugars have gone up over the last few days. I am now 23 weeks so it is to be expected. Spoke to the Ante-Natal Diabetic nurse this morning and she has suggested I go on to insulin. Was on it last time so I am okay with it. She also said not to go lower than 40g of carbs per meal otherwise I'll be starving which I am pleased about. I suppose insulin will make it easier for me to control my levels.

Hope the rest of you are all well x


----------



## nanamoon

Hello ladies, just some advice. Am new to this thread and have been reading it but never felt the need to post till now! was diagnosed with GD 3 weeks ago. I have to test 3x a day 2 hours after meals. The first week my readings were great, most under 7.5 with the only the odd slightly high reading of 8 something but the hospital reassured me it was all great so have been doing exactly the same this week as I did last week but I seem to be getting higher readings even though the food is the same.................I am now 35 weeks, could it be that by body is starting to struggle more to break the food down......because I don't feel like I'm doing anything wrong!!!


----------



## K123

It's quite common that your readings will get higher as baby's due date gets normal - could be worth giving your diabetes team a call to see if they want to see you again sooner.


----------



## Spunky

Mom2ben - sorry your numbers have been getting worse, at least with insulin you'll still be able to eat the required carbs! :hugs:

nanamoon - yeah, they do get worse as you go... I've been eating the same meal 2x a week for my entire pregnancy and it gave me great numbers until last week. It started creeping up but stayed under, then it went up like 20 points... I agree with k123 - call your diabetes people and see what they recommend! I would do it sooner than later.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Thanks Spunky - just noticed you're 39 weeks tomorrow - has your consultant said anything yet about induction or are they letting you go to your due date because you're diet controlled?


----------



## sw121

Spunky said:


> sw121 said:
> 
> 
> Had my latest Midwife appointment today and fundal height is measuring 36cm. I know this isn't that much ahead of what it should be, but it's made me really paranoid that baby is getting too big :(
> 
> Haven't got my next growth scan for another 2 weeks. I'm a bit paranoid because I've been much less strict recently with my eating - my readings are still well within range, but I only have to test after meals on one in three days - so now I'm worried that on the days I only test prior to meals, or where I don't test at all, that my sugar after meals might be through the roof. I do try my best not to eat any differently on days I don't have to test after meals.
> 
> Also found out today that baby is still breech - any tips for getting it to turn would be appreciated!
> 
> Fundal height really isn't a good indicator, so try not to worry too much. I've been a week behind almost every week and his last scan he was 3 weeks ahead, so it just depends on how baby is laying.
> 
> Weird that you don't have to test that often! I was thinking today I eat healthy during meals, but my snacks have been more sugary than I probably should have... But I just test extra then. If you're really concerned do you have enough test strips to test a little more? I've been testing after dessert to make sure I didn't eat too much. If the doctors think you don't need to test too often, then they may have reasons for it, and you shouldn't worry then. I still would too though.
> 
> I've heard people talk about the spinningbabies.com to turn baby, but I don't know much about breech babies.Click to expand...

Unfortunately I can't test at all now because my stupid doctor has prescribed me the wrong test strips - Really annoyed because I specifically told her they had to be the exact brand that the hospital has stipulated, as none of the others work in my monitor. Now I have 200 test strips that I can't use :growlmad: Got to try and sort tomorrow because the pharmacy refused to swap them without a new prescription but doctors isn't open on a Thursday afternoon - really annoyed about that as well - it's not as if it's medication I'm asking them to swap!


----------



## Spunky

Mom2Ben - Since I am diet controlled there will be no induction. They guesstimate him (by feel) to be 7.5-8lbs at birth (I was 8lbs1oz, so that's fairly consistent with my family's average). Well, correction, they said they would induce at 42 weeks. My numbers have overall been great, and they don't seem to think my GD has had any effect on baby. So now it's just a waiting game... :shrug: Still afraid of induction, so it's good that they wont force it on me, I may still choose it if I'm pregnant way later... So far no signs of labor... My mom was 2 weeks late with my brother - was induced, she was pre-elcamptic and ended up with a c-section after a couple of days of trying to have him vaginally (I was a planned c-section) so I have a feeling I'm in it for a while.

sw121 - I would be PISSED! When they sent me my testing supplies they sent me my kit and 300 strips and lancets. BUT the lancets weren't compatible with my stabby thing. So they were USELESS until they sent me a new stabby thing. The one that came with the kit had too expensive lancets that my insurance wouldn't pay for. So annoying. I hope you're able to switch them out and get new ones soon! I was pissed enough to be GD, mad that I had to stab 4 times a day, and they couldn't even get me what I needed. Made me not want to test at all. But at least it got cleared up, and hopefully yours will too!


----------



## MilosMommy7

spunky - good to hear they're not asking for an induction :) even though i was diet controlled my OB was gonna ask to induce me at 39 weeks regaurdless. i was allowed to turn it down. but then later that afternoon maternal fetal medicine said i should be induced. atleast i got to labor by myself for the first half of it before starting a small drip of the pitocin.


----------



## midori1999

sw121 said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sw121 said:
> 
> 
> Had my latest Midwife appointment today and fundal height is measuring 36cm. I know this isn't that much ahead of what it should be, but it's made me really paranoid that baby is getting too big :(
> 
> Haven't got my next growth scan for another 2 weeks. I'm a bit paranoid because I've been much less strict recently with my eating - my readings are still well within range, but I only have to test after meals on one in three days - so now I'm worried that on the days I only test prior to meals, or where I don't test at all, that my sugar after meals might be through the roof. I do try my best not to eat any differently on days I don't have to test after meals.
> 
> Also found out today that baby is still breech - any tips for getting it to turn would be appreciated!
> 
> Fundal height really isn't a good indicator, so try not to worry too much. I've been a week behind almost every week and his last scan he was 3 weeks ahead, so it just depends on how baby is laying.
> 
> Weird that you don't have to test that often! I was thinking today I eat healthy during meals, but my snacks have been more sugary than I probably should have... But I just test extra then. If you're really concerned do you have enough test strips to test a little more? I've been testing after dessert to make sure I didn't eat too much. If the doctors think you don't need to test too often, then they may have reasons for it, and you shouldn't worry then. I still would too though.
> 
> I've heard people talk about the spinningbabies.com to turn baby, but I don't know much about breech babies.Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately I can't test at all now because my stupid doctor has prescribed me the wrong test strips - Really annoyed because I specifically told her they had to be the exact brand that the hospital has stipulated, as none of the others work in my monitor. Now I have 200 test strips that I can't use :growlmad: Got to try and sort tomorrow because the pharmacy refused to swap them without a new prescription but doctors isn't open on a Thursday afternoon - really annoyed about that as well - it's not as if it's medication I'm asking them to swap!Click to expand...

My baby was head down at my 20 week scan, then breech a week aftert that and stayed breech until I was scanned at 31 weeks. She was then head down and still is. Not sure how many weeks you are, but my friend actually had her baby turned in theatre at term when she was in labour. I have also heard of them turning as late as 37/38 weeks by themselves. 

Not sure what test strips you use, but you can buy certain brands in Boots or over the counter in chemists. My doctor prescribed ketone testing strips instead of glucose testing strips for my monitor by mistake a few weeks ago and as I am on insulin and having to rapidly increase it I need to test really, so I had to make the hours drive to Boots (we are very rural) and buy some. They were just under £30 for 50 though, so expensive, but worth it IMO as I would have worried too much without them. I won't deny I was extremely annoyed at the time though!


----------



## midori1999

xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies just poping in to say I was induced on fri 13 th had megan louise at 10.41pm weighing 6lb 1oz babys blood sugars seem ok which is a relief and my gd doesn't seem to have effected her size . Will post piccys soon . Xxxx

Huge congratulaions, she is gorgeous! :happydance:

Beautiful name. :cloud9:


----------



## sw121

midori1999 said:


> sw121 said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't test at all now because my stupid doctor has prescribed me the wrong test strips - Really annoyed because I specifically told her they had to be the exact brand that the hospital has stipulated, as none of the others work in my monitor. Now I have 200 test strips that I can't use :growlmad: Got to try and sort tomorrow because the pharmacy refused to swap them without a new prescription but doctors isn't open on a Thursday afternoon - really annoyed about that as well - it's not as if it's medication I'm asking them to swap!
> 
> My baby was head down at my 20 week scan, then breech a week aftert that and stayed breech until I was scanned at 31 weeks. She was then head down and still is. Not sure how many weeks you are, but my friend actually had her baby turned in theatre at term when she was in labour. I have also heard of them turning as late as 37/38 weeks by themselves.
> 
> Not sure what test strips you use, but you can buy certain brands in Boots or over the counter in chemists. My doctor prescribed ketone testing strips instead of glucose testing strips for my monitor by mistake a few weeks ago and as I am on insulin and having to rapidly increase it I need to test really, so I had to make the hours drive to Boots (we are very rural) and buy some. They were just under £30 for 50 though, so expensive, but worth it IMO as I would have worried too much without them. I won't deny I was extremely annoyed at the time though!Click to expand...

I'm 35 weeks tomorrow, so time is passing - baby needs to get turning!! Thankfully I managed to sort a new prescription yesterday. I was so annoyed because the hospital said they had specifically told all GP surgeries in my area that they only use one specific brand of strips for GD. I also put on the letter to the GP surgery that any prescriptions had to be for that exact brand. It was the receptionist who chose to ignore this and change it to a different brand - why do they let the receptionist make decisions like that?!?


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies as some of u wanted to now why I was induced the reason being because I was having less fetal movement they were happy with my blood sugars and would let me go longer if it wasn't for baby moving less. I stayed on metformin didn't need insulin to control blood sugars. During labour I had to have blood sugars tested every hour and as I was induced the babys heartbeat had to be monitored all the way through! Which ment in the end they put a probe inshde me conected to her head. When megan was born they tested her blood sugars 2 hours after her first feed. 

Will post piccys tomo as I'm on my iPod x

good luck to the rest of you ladies it's so lovely being a mummy again after 13 years it's worth all we have to go threw even gd.


----------



## jocelynmarie

Getting ready for my appointment on Tuesday. They said to be prepared to be there for close to 3 hours. Any tips on what I should expect??

Congrats on your beautiful baby xshell!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

xshell79 said:


> Hi ladies as some of u wanted to now why I was induced the reason being because I was having less fetal movement they were happy with my blood sugars and would let me go longer if it wasn't for baby moving less. I stayed on metformin didn't need insulin to control blood sugars. During labour I had to have blood sugars tested every hour and as I was induced the babys heartbeat had to be monitored all the way through! Which ment in the end they put a probe inshde me conected to her head. When megan was born they tested her blood sugars 2 hours after her first feed.
> 
> Will post piccys tomo as I'm on my iPod x
> 
> good luck to the rest of you ladies it's so lovely being a mummy again after 13 years it's worth all we have to go threw even gd.

Congrats on your super cute baby!


----------



## xshell79

a few pics of megan and a pic of megan and her big sister shannon xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

Beautiful baby girl - congratulations!


----------



## Spunky

xshell79 - sorry you were induced for reduced fetal movement! But thank you for sharing!
She is beautiful! I love the pic of both of your daughters!! So sweet!


----------



## Spunky

Would love some advice...

So I'm used to have 2-3 numbers above 120 a week (6.7), usually in the 120 range, sometimes a 130. My doctor told me to come back this week (even though I saw him last week) which I think is pointless considering my due date is Friday, it's not like they're going to put me on meds for such a short time... Well, the end of last week I had 4 130's up to 137 (7.6). 1 of them was from Dad's 70th birthday where I did enjoy a slice of cake. My doctors tell me I need to be under 120 after an hour, and now I've had 3 higher readings in a matter of days... My fasting numbers are also a little higher... (now up to 78 = 4.3 when they were in the 60's). Should I go back to the doctor or not? Am I just freaking out over nothing? Are they just being overly cautious? According to you ladies your doctors said under 140 after 1 hour was ok, right? I'm going to try to watch what I eat a little better to try to stay under 120 (and my fasting needs to be under 90 which it always has been!). I don't know if it's been worse cause I'm farther along or just making worse choices... But I can make better choices... I don't know. Just all the GD guilt is getting to me!!

Thanks


----------



## kdea547

Spunky don't worry about it. I've never heard of any other doctor giving 120 as a one hour target. 140 is the most common and most doctors won't worry if you miss that ocassionally. I miss my 120 target at 2 hours a lot of the time and my doctor still doesn't worry about it as long as my numbers are still coming down between meals and over night and not just staying elevated all the time. Plus, you are so close to done, I seriously doubt you're going to overload him with sugar at this point.


----------



## Spunky

:hugs: Thank you so much kdea547! That's what I was thinking, but wanted a second opinion! I know he wont be packing on too much more weight (I've even lost a pound) but it might make his sugar coming out a bit less stable, right? So I'm going to try to be better, but like you said, they are coming down between meals, and my mornings are still good...


----------



## Mom2Ben

Spunky said:


> Would love some advice...
> 
> So I'm used to have 2-3 numbers above 120 a week (6.7), usually in the 120 range, sometimes a 130. My doctor told me to come back this week (even though I saw him last week) which I think is pointless considering my due date is Friday, it's not like they're going to put me on meds for such a short time... Well, the end of last week I had 4 130's up to 137 (7.6). 1 of them was from Dad's 70th birthday where I did enjoy a slice of cake. My doctors tell me I need to be under 120 after an hour, and now I've had 3 higher readings in a matter of days... My fasting numbers are also a little higher... (now up to 78 = 4.3 when they were in the 60's). Should I go back to the doctor or not? Am I just freaking out over nothing? Are they just being overly cautious? According to you ladies your doctors said under 140 after 1 hour was ok, right? I'm going to try to watch what I eat a little better to try to stay under 120 (and my fasting needs to be under 90 which it always has been!). I don't know if it's been worse cause I'm farther along or just making worse choices... But I can make better choices... I don't know. Just all the GD guilt is getting to me!!
> 
> Thanks

I agree Spunky - I really wouldn't worry about it. My levels have to be under 7 (126) after 2 hours and under 6 (108) for fasting. I am always around the 5.5-6.5 (100-120) mark after 2 hours and very close to the 6 for fasting so I think you levels are really good. I've tried everything to bring my fasting levels down but nothing works and my consultant isn't worried about it unless it's over 6.


----------



## kdea547

I'm not sure what your target should be at birth, but your numbers now won't affect his sugar after birth, it's only what your sugars are shortly before he's cut off from your blood supply. I'm sure they'll have you checking your blood sugar during labor to make sure it staying under adequate control. I know my hospital doesn't allow food intake during labor, but stress can make your body go crazy sometimes and start dumping out excess glucose to help fuel your body. Since your fasting numbers are normally so phenomenal, you probably don't have an overly eager liver (or you're just not that insulin resistant) and the stress thing probably won't be an issue for you.


----------



## kdea547

Mom2Ben - are you on fast acting insulin before meals? My doctor won't put me on this yet even though my after meal numbers are higher than they should be. The reason he gave is that he thinks my own insulin is still adequate enough since my numbers come down eventually between meals. I think my clinic is more concerned about hypos than missing targets and it bothers me since I've never had a hypo.


----------



## Mom2Ben

kdea547 said:


> Mom2Ben - are you on fast acting insulin before meals? My doctor won't put me on this yet even though my after meal numbers are higher than they should be. The reason he gave is that he thinks my own insulin is still adequate enough since my numbers come down eventually between meals. I think my clinic is more concerned about hypos than missing targets and it bothers me since I've never had a hypo.

Not yet - I was with my last pregnancy and on slow release at night. My levels did start to go up last week but they increased my Metformin and it seems to have brought my levels down again. The diabetes nurse did day it looked as if I would need insulin soon but I am going to try and avoid it for as long as I need to as I think it's worse to be on it if your levels are okay with regards to hypos.


----------



## kdea547

Ah. I wish I could continue with my metformin. It helped me tremendously, but they made me stop taking it at 15 weeks. I'm just doing slow acting insulin and have an overly cautious doctor. I seriously hope I don't have a huge baby!


----------



## rubygirl01

good morning everyone.....i have a question...ok maybe a few questions...lol....I was told i have GD about 2 weeks ago. I have had to check my sugar 2 hours after each meal as well as my fasting one in the morning. The only problem i am having is my fasting ones. Out of the last 8 days of charting my numbers i have had 3 that were 5 points above target. For example, they want my number to be 95 or less, i have had a couple of 100's and a 106 ( craving that lucky charms at 2 am...lol..wont do it again tho) when i went into the doc yesterday they told me i have to come back in a week and if my fasting numbers are not under target for all of them then they are going to do meds. My hubby and i are wondering if my number are so bad they need to have the help of meds and if the risks of the meds are worth it. Just looking for some advice. So here are my questions.....

are my number so bad i need to have meds?
have any of you ever just refused to take them?

thanks everyone


----------



## kdea547

What kind of meds are they talking about? Insulin is perfectly fine and safe for pregnancy and a little slow acting insulin will help get your fasting under control without a high risk of hypos. If they are talking about using a pill, the safety of that is up for debate. Many doctors recommend and prescribe them, but many won't because there are no official studies on the use of diabetes pills during pregnancy. Having a couple of numbers out of target is no cause for alarm, but if they are consistently out of range, then medicine is probably a good idea. You just need to discuss pros and cons with your doctor and decide what you're most comfortable with. I know that many women use metformin their entire pregnancy with no issues, but again, not a whole lot is known about it. And if they recommend insulin, don't freak out. The needles are tiny and hurt less than poking your finger several times a day.


----------



## rubygirl01

thanks so much for answering....right now she is talking about a pill...something that starts with the letter "G"..sorry, this is just so overwhelming that i did not get the name written down. i am a little scarred at this point about doing the needles.


----------



## Mom2Ben

rubygirl01 said:


> thanks so much for answering....right now she is talking about a pill...something that starts with the letter "G"..sorry, this is just so overwhelming that i did not get the name written down. i am a little scarred at this point about doing the needles.

Hi, I know there is another pill you can take that is supposed to help if your levels are high for most of the day - not sure of the name though. I am taking Metformin which helps with your post meal numbers. As kdea said - insulin really isn't as bad or painful as you think. I was terrified to inject myself, however, the finger pricking is far worse!


----------



## kdea547

It's probably either Glyburide or Glucophage (brand name for metformin). I think that Glyburide forces your pancreas to put out more insulin and Glucophage/metformin increases your body's insulin sensitivity. I don't know anything about Glyburide, but I doubt the glucophage/metformin would help much with fasting. Also, glucophage/metformin has some icky side effects (intestinal issues) that normally go away within a week or two of starting. Personally, since starting insulin, I know that it starts working immediately, side effects and risks to the baby are minimal (if any), and can provide a lot of flexibility. But the dosing can be tricky to figure out since needs vary and change frequently. And not that I'm putting down the use of pills, because I would still be on metformin if my doc allowed me, but insulin is the only diabetic drug that does not cross the placenta and that is accepted and used by your body as if you had made it yourself. Just something to consider if you are concerned about the risks to your little one.


----------



## jocelynmarie

I had my first appointment yesterday and now am testing 4 times a day. When I tested (fasting) yesterday at the drs office it came in a 91... then tested after lunch and dinner... 131 and 121, respectively. Today my fasting was 98 and after breakfast 161! All I had was an english muffin which is 2 carb choices and what I should be having according to my diet plan. Might have to put that down to 1 carb choice for breakfast as my numbers should never get over 130. Scared to eat my banana for a snack now. I'm sure eventually this will become second nature, but for right now it is stressing me out!!!!


----------



## Spunky

It is very stressful!! I was having the hardest time with breakfast! (it's changed in the last week or so). Make sure you eat protein with breakfast, for me the fattier the better. I can't eat 2 slices of toast in the morning, but I can eat 2 McDonald's Sausage McMuffins (1 english muffin and sausage patty for each sandwich) and be fine. Meat really does help keep numbers lower. As does going for walk right after eating. I was doing great for a while, and now things are bad again I'm stressed out completely! Stress also effects your sugar levels. Sometimes it feels like there's no winning, but it will get easier! it's a guessing game


----------



## jocelynmarie

Spunky said:


> It is very stressful!! I was having the hardest time with breakfast! (it's changed in the last week or so). Make sure you eat protein with breakfast, for me the fattier the better. I can't eat 2 slices of toast in the morning, but I can eat 2 McDonald's Sausage McMuffins (1 english muffin and sausage patty for each sandwich) and be fine. Meat really does help keep numbers lower. As does going for walk right after eating. I was doing great for a while, and now things are bad again I'm stressed out completely! Stress also effects your sugar levels. Sometimes it feels like there's no winning, but it will get easier! it's a guessing game

I had a homemade sausage mcmuffin actually... didn't count the sausage part since thats "free". I guess its trial by error until I find what works. Then I'm going to freakin stick with it until I never want to eat that thing again! lol Hopefully they give me a little grace period with my numbers as I'm trying to find what works best.


----------



## jocelynmarie

Well, called the dr with my high numbers today and day 2 into testing I'm being put on glyburide on a half dose before breakfast. Is anyone else on this?


----------



## Spunky

jocelynmarie said:


> I had a homemade sausage mcmuffin actually... didn't count the sausage part since thats "free". I guess its trial by error until I find what works. Then I'm going to freakin stick with it until I never want to eat that thing again! lol Hopefully they give me a little grace period with my numbers as I'm trying to find what works best.

I found that I can eat Egg and Cheese Puffs (a recipe my cousin made for me) and eat other things with it (glass of choc milk or toast with a little jelly, or even toaster waffles with a little syrup). So I've been eating these for most breakfasts for the last two months. I'm just happy I haven't gotten sick of them yet!! 



jocelynmarie said:


> Well, called the dr with my high numbers today and day 2 into testing I'm being put on glyburide on a half dose before breakfast. Is anyone else on this?

Sorry don't know, but good that they're doing something before the numbers get worse.


----------



## Spunky

Saw doc today. Told her numbers have been worse, she said try to change your diet but didn't even look at my numbers... :shrugs: don't know if that's good or bad. I'm only a fingertip dialated. She said at my next appointment they'll start talking induction cause she doesn't think they'll let me go ot 42 weeks (which they said they would before). But I'll be 40+5, so they're still going to give me a chance to go a while... 

How quickly do they usually schedule inductions? I mean if I go in for a doc appt at 40+5, would they schedule me for 41w (that friday - two days later) or like the following week? Don't know how quickly things would move....


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Saw doc today. Told her numbers have been worse, she said try to change your diet but didn't even look at my numbers... :shrugs: don't know if that's good or bad. I'm only a fingertip dialated. She said at my next appointment they'll start talking induction cause she doesn't think they'll let me go ot 42 weeks (which they said they would before). But I'll be 40+5, so they're still going to give me a chance to go a while...
> 
> How quickly do they usually schedule inductions? I mean if I go in for a doc appt at 40+5, would they schedule me for 41w (that friday - two days later) or like the following week? Don't know how quickly things would move....

I don't know. I scheduled mine last week for the 30th, but I was just being preemptive I think. I think they can get you in there in a week or less easily. 

My numbers had gotten better but I had a high number last night over something I have always ate... and I have been in Ketosis the last three days. If I am tomorrow I will call her. 

I am not going to miss this come next week and I'm sure you won't either. :flower:


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> I don't know. I scheduled mine last week for the 30th, but I was just being preemptive I think. I think they can get you in there in a week or less easily.
> 
> My numbers had gotten better but I had a high number last night over something I have always ate... and I have been in Ketosis the last three days. If I am tomorrow I will call her.
> 
> I am not going to miss this come next week and I'm sure you won't either. :flower:

Going to be totally thrilled over no more GD!!!

I've been getting some high numbers over foods I've eaten my whole pregnancy (like 20-30 points higher than all the other times I've eaten it!) 

I don't know what Ketosis is though....

A week or less, thank you for a guess at a time frame. So basically expect that anytime after my June 1st appt they may want me to have him...

The 30th? Memorial Day? You're going to have your baby before I do!!:cry::haha:


----------



## jocelynmarie

How exciting for you ladies!!! As soon as you hold your babies, all this crap will be forgotten and well worth it!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I don't know. I scheduled mine last week for the 30th, but I was just being preemptive I think. I think they can get you in there in a week or less easily.
> 
> My numbers had gotten better but I had a high number last night over something I have always ate... and I have been in Ketosis the last three days. If I am tomorrow I will call her.
> 
> I am not going to miss this come next week and I'm sure you won't either. :flower:
> 
> Going to be totally thrilled over no more GD!!!
> 
> I've been getting some high numbers over foods I've eaten my whole pregnancy (like 20-30 points higher than all the other times I've eaten it!)
> 
> I don't know what Ketosis is though....
> 
> A week or less, thank you for a guess at a time frame. So basically expect that anytime after my June 1st appt they may want me to have him...
> 
> The 30th? Memorial Day? You're going to have your baby before I do!!:cry::haha:Click to expand...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoacidosis
My body is in starvation mode. I am not getting enough Carbs... though i eat carbs and I get high readings... 

And yes, I can't BELIEVE i am having my baby before you! It should be the other way around shouldn't it?

I will have to bring the laptop with me to the hospital so I can update about the baby.


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoacidosis
> My body is in starvation mode. I am not getting enough Carbs... though i eat carbs and I get high readings...
> 
> And yes, I can't BELIEVE i am having my baby before you! It should be the other way around shouldn't it?
> 
> I will have to bring the laptop with me to the hospital so I can update about the baby.

Well, the only good thing is that you have very few days left! Holy crap! 4 more full days of not being a mommy!! Scary!! 

Yes, I should have a baby first, but that's ok, I'll wait until June so he will have his own birthday month!

Looking forward to the baby update!! Best of luck to you for your labor! I hope it goes fast and well! :hugs: Enjoy meeting your baby!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketoacidosis
> My body is in starvation mode. I am not getting enough Carbs... though i eat carbs and I get high readings...
> 
> And yes, I can't BELIEVE i am having my baby before you! It should be the other way around shouldn't it?
> 
> I will have to bring the laptop with me to the hospital so I can update about the baby.
> 
> Well, the only good thing is that you have very few days left! Holy crap! 4 more full days of not being a mommy!! Scary!!
> 
> Yes, I should have a baby first, but that's ok, I'll wait until June so he will have his own birthday month!
> 
> Looking forward to the baby update!! Best of luck to you for your labor! I hope it goes fast and well! :hugs: Enjoy meeting your baby!!Click to expand...

Awww.. thanks! I'm terrified though. They tell me that the baby is 9 lbs 2 oz NOW. Scurry.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Omg.. I am going to scream. My BS was pretty decent last week... the last three days I have been in ketosis and have lost weight. Yesterday I had a dinner reading of 196... today was 206. I am literally wanting to pull my hair out! I ate meals that I have always ate and are okay and now I can't eat them either. What am I to do... eat less carbs and go into ketosis or eat more and have obscene high readings? I called the Doc and left a message. I just don't know what to do.... 

I started breaking out the last few days.. it must be hormonal, but seriously, now? Less then a week before I deliver? I don't want her to have low blood sugar!


----------



## midori1999

MizzDeeDee, haven't they got you on insulin? (I might have imagined that! :blush: ) If so, can't they increase it to keep your sugars down? 

I am very jealous of you ladies having your lovely babies soon! I feel like the nearer I get to term, the slower things go. It's so frustrating! I'm sure it will all go fine for you both. :hugs:

My sugars are all over the place. I think I am just resigned to it now tbh. I keep increasing my insulin. Before and after lunch and dinner are OK, but my fasting is always in the mid 6's, (116 ish) and my post breakfast readings the last three days have been 10.7, 9.3 and 10.2 (192, 167 and 183) even though I haven't changed what I eat. I just increased my slow acting insulin last night and my fast acting yesterday, but she wants me to wait a couple of days to see if it makes any difference before increasing it as my before lunch readings have been around 4.0 (72) and she's worried I'll start getting hypos if I increase my slow acting or with breakfast insulin any more. Instead she's increased my with dinner fast acting by a couple of units, so hopefully that'll do the trick.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

midori1999 said:


> MizzDeeDee, haven't they got you on insulin? (I might have imagined that! :blush: ) If so, can't they increase it to keep your sugars down?
> 
> I am very jealous of you ladies having your lovely babies soon! I feel like the nearer I get to term, the slower things go. It's so frustrating! I'm sure it will all go fine for you both. :hugs:
> 
> My sugars are all over the place. I think I am just resigned to it now tbh. I keep increasing my insulin. Before and after lunch and dinner are OK, but my fasting is always in the mid 6's, (116 ish) and my post breakfast readings the last three days have been 10.7, 9.3 and 10.2 (192, 167 and 183) even though I haven't changed what I eat. I just increased my slow acting insulin last night and my fast acting yesterday, but she wants me to wait a couple of days to see if it makes any difference before increasing it as my before lunch readings have been around 4.0 (72) and she's worried I'll start getting hypos if I increase my slow acting or with breakfast insulin any more. Instead she's increased my with dinner fast acting by a couple of units, so hopefully that'll do the trick.

Yes, and they do keep increasing it. Just frustrating because I want to have okay BS this week with her coming next week. I don't want her to be hypo. Today was the first day I wasn't in ketosis this week too.. so I needed to get a over 200 reading to get out of ketosis? How crazy is that?

I called them last night and I am sure she will increase it... it was my dinner meals too which is completely out of character- I can usually eat more at night. Guess not now. 

Thank you for reassuring me though, it is nice to know someone else is having the same problem even when they are on insulin. I see anything over 180 and I get pretty upset about it.


----------



## midori1999

It is frustrating! I often wonder what the heck my readings would be if I wasn't on the insulin now, they'd be crazy! :haha:

I just try and see it as a good thing. They told me if your insulin requirements start to come down it can mean the placenta isn't working properly and they need to get baby out ASAP, so I just remind myself that if I need to keep increasing my insulin then that probably means the placenta is working and all is good with baby. 

It's also nice to know someone else on insulin is suffering high readings, although I realise I sound a bit selfish saying that. :blush:


----------



## rubygirl01

Good morning everyone, well listening to you guys and your advice it has really calmed me down....THANK YOU SO MUCH....yesterday my number were around 80 all day and i felt really tired and just sick. I guess it is just the adjustment. I have found that if i eat a fiber one yogurt as a snack during the night then my fasting numbers come way down, from 100 to 80ish. So i will just live off those for now..lol...as long as i dont have to do meds. Otherwise i am learning what will make my numbers go wacky. Did your docs give you guys time to adjust or were they pretty much "rushing" getting you on meds? 
It is so nice to hear that everyone's numbers are wacky sometimes. for a newbie like me it is so calming to know i am not alone. I still feel a little overwhelmed but much better now that i have a place to know i am not alone. thanks guys


----------



## midori1999

rubygirl01 said:


> Good morning everyone, well listening to you guys and your advice it has really calmed me down....THANK YOU SO MUCH....yesterday my number were around 80 all day and i felt really tired and just sick. I guess it is just the adjustment. I have found that if i eat a fiber one yogurt as a snack during the night then my fasting numbers come way down, from 100 to 80ish. So i will just live off those for now..lol...as long as i dont have to do meds. Otherwise i am learning what will make my numbers go wacky. Did your docs give you guys time to adjust or were they pretty much "rushing" getting you on meds?
> It is so nice to hear that everyone's numbers are wacky sometimes. for a newbie like me it is so calming to know i am not alone. I still feel a little overwhelmed but much better now that i have a place to know i am not alone. thanks guys

It is overwhelming at first. :hugs:

My docs didn't 'rush' to get me on meds, but it was pretty obvious from the start that I needed them. I didn't see the dietician for a few weeks so I had reduced the carbs far too much (thinking that was what I needed to do) and my readings were still over. So, in order to increase my carbs, I needed insulin. 

I was never bothered about going on insulin as I have to inject heparin every day anyway so am used to self injecting. It also made life SO much easier than trying to diet control. I know what I am supposed to eat, so I just stick to that and then adjust my insulin accordingly, as opposed to having to worry about every little thing that goes in my mouth or what affects me and what doesn't. I have an amount of carbs to stick to and that's it really. The insulin also means that if I do occasionally fancy a little 'treat' such as a (small!) cake or a meal out, then I obviously still have to be sensible about it, but I can give myself a little extra insulin to keep my blood sugar in check. 

I was diagnosed at 24 weeks and although it doesn't seem like a big deal to have to make diet adjustments to start with, after a while it can get frustrating, especially like over Easter when everyone was eating chocolate and I couldn't. It's basically 4 months of having to watch every little thing you eat (even with the insulin) and I will be SO glad when the placenta is delivered and I can eat what I want for a bit. I plan to make a huge gingerbread and have my husband on standby with it in the labour ward!!! :haha:


----------



## Blue12

A.quick question for u ladies. If u have the 3 hour test. How many blood samples do they take. Just one or more? Thanks


----------



## Spunky

Blue12 said:


> A.quick question for u ladies. If u have the 3 hour test. How many blood samples do they take. Just one or more? Thanks

They take a fasting, one at the 1 hour mark, 2 hour mark, and 3 hour mark so 4 total.


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> I was diagnosed at 24 weeks and although it doesn't seem like a big deal to have to make diet adjustments to start with, after a while it can get frustrating, especially like over Easter when everyone was eating chocolate and I couldn't. It's basically 4 months of having to watch every little thing you eat (even with the insulin) and I will be SO glad when the placenta is delivered and I can eat what I want for a bit. I plan to make a huge gingerbread and have my husband on standby with it in the labour ward!!! :haha:

I have a list of foods people need to bring me in the hospital: An ice cream sundae and I get to eat it all (not portion it out over DAYS), Pancakes with syrup from McDonalds, 4 donuts from this donut place I love! (Mind you I wont be eating it all at once, but I'll be eating all that within at least a week of having James!)


----------



## Mom2Ben

MizzDeeDee said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee, haven't they got you on insulin? (I might have imagined that! :blush: ) If so, can't they increase it to keep your sugars down?
> 
> I am very jealous of you ladies having your lovely babies soon! I feel like the nearer I get to term, the slower things go. It's so frustrating! I'm sure it will all go fine for you both. :hugs:
> 
> My sugars are all over the place. I think I am just resigned to it now tbh. I keep increasing my insulin. Before and after lunch and dinner are OK, but my fasting is always in the mid 6's, (116 ish) and my post breakfast readings the last three days have been 10.7, 9.3 and 10.2 (192, 167 and 183) even though I haven't changed what I eat. I just increased my slow acting insulin last night and my fast acting yesterday, but she wants me to wait a couple of days to see if it makes any difference before increasing it as my before lunch readings have been around 4.0 (72) and she's worried I'll start getting hypos if I increase my slow acting or with breakfast insulin any more. Instead she's increased my with dinner fast acting by a couple of units, so hopefully that'll do the trick.
> 
> Yes, and they do keep increasing it. Just frustrating because I want to have okay BS this week with her coming next week. I don't want her to be hypo. Today was the first day I wasn't in ketosis this week too.. so I needed to get a over 200 reading to get out of ketosis? How crazy is that?
> 
> I called them last night and I am sure she will increase it... it was my dinner meals too which is completely out of character- I can usually eat more at night. Guess not now.
> 
> Thank you for reassuring me though, it is nice to know someone else is having the same problem even when they are on insulin. I see anything over 180 and I get pretty upset about it.Click to expand...

My BSs were out of control in the last week of my last pregnancy and even the insulin couldn't keep them down. I was induced so spent the last few days before DS's arrival in hospital, eating what was supposedly GD friendly food - except it wasn't! Loads of pasta, rice and potatoes so I really battled to keep my levels down. My DS's sugar was fine when he was born so try not worry about it x


----------



## Spunky

Mom2Ben said:


> My BSs were out of control in the last week of my last pregnancy and even the insulin couldn't keep them down. I was induced so spent the last few days before DS's arrival in hospital, eating what was supposedly GD friendly food - except it wasn't! Loads of pasta, rice and potatoes so I really battled to keep my levels down. My DS's sugar was fine when he was born so try not worry about it x

This gives me hopes! I've been worried that my BS are higher this last week. Not so much aboutthe highs or baby putting on weight, more just about how his BS will be when he's born. Thanks!




MizzDeeDee said:


> Omg.. I am going to scream. My BS was pretty decent last week... the last three days I have been in ketosis and have lost weight. Yesterday I had a dinner reading of 196... today was 206. I am literally wanting to pull my hair out! I ate meals that I have always ate and are okay and now I can't eat them either. What am I to do... eat less carbs and go into ketosis or eat more and have obscene high readings? I called the Doc and left a message. I just don't know what to do....
> 
> I started breaking out the last few days.. it must be hormonal, but seriously, now? Less then a week before I deliver? I don't want her to have low blood sugar!

My sugars have been weird too, sorry yours are so out of control! Almost over though :thumbup: I'm hormonal and breaking out too! (And I've had fairly clear skin for months!!!) Arg!!! :hugs: Just hope I don't scare my little boy with how I look when he sees me :winkwink:


----------



## midori1999

Spunky said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> I was diagnosed at 24 weeks and although it doesn't seem like a big deal to have to make diet adjustments to start with, after a while it can get frustrating, especially like over Easter when everyone was eating chocolate and I couldn't. It's basically 4 months of having to watch every little thing you eat (even with the insulin) and I will be SO glad when the placenta is delivered and I can eat what I want for a bit. I plan to make a huge gingerbread and have my husband on standby with it in the labour ward!!! :haha:
> 
> I have a list of foods people need to bring me in the hospital: An ice cream sundae and I get to eat it all (not portion it out over DAYS), Pancakes with syrup from McDonalds, 4 donuts from this donut place I love! (Mind you I wont be eating it all at once, but I'll be eating all that within at least a week of having James!)Click to expand...

Ooh, I have requested Mcdonalds pancakes and syrup too, lots of them. :haha: There's a Mcdonalds right opposite the hospital too. I NEED a Mcdonalds milkshake too and donuts sound great. 

I AM going to eat it all at once and I don't care if it makes me feel sick. :blush:


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> Ooh, I have requested Mcdonalds pancakes and syrup too, lots of them. :haha: There's a Mcdonalds right opposite the hospital too. I NEED a Mcdonalds milkshake too and donuts sound great.
> 
> I AM going to eat it all at once and I don't care if it makes me feel sick. :blush:

Glad I'm not the only one that wants the McDonalds pancakes!! The milkshake needs to be from Sonic for me (vanilla milkshake with M&M candies in it! I've been eating them, but splitting them over two days).

LOL about eating it all at once. I think after months of deprivation it would make me sick, and I don't think that would be fun after just having a baby (I can only imagine that everything will hurt after baby and throwing up wouldn't feel good anywhere!) My cousin/best friend has been making notes on my requests and said she'll call my husband to see where we are on the list so she can bring the appropriate next item (LOL). I said anyone that wants to see the baby will need to bring something from the list, she's taken me VERY seriously!!  :haha:


----------



## jocelynmarie

I already want a giant pile of french fries. I can only imagine how many "carb choices" that would be!!!


----------



## Spunky

Eh, up until last week I was still able to go to my favorite place that serves a 7" hot dog and a TRAY of cheese fries and still be ok. It's trial and error, but I would recommend making sure your numbers are decent before you try the riskier foods...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> My BSs were out of control in the last week of my last pregnancy and even the insulin couldn't keep them down. I was induced so spent the last few days before DS's arrival in hospital, eating what was supposedly GD friendly food - except it wasn't! Loads of pasta, rice and potatoes so I really battled to keep my levels down. My DS's sugar was fine when he was born so try not worry about it x
> 
> This gives me hopes! I've been worried that my BS are higher this last week. Not so much aboutthe highs or baby putting on weight, more just about how his BS will be when he's born. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Omg.. I am going to scream. My BS was pretty decent last week... the last three days I have been in ketosis and have lost weight. Yesterday I had a dinner reading of 196... today was 206. I am literally wanting to pull my hair out! I ate meals that I have always ate and are okay and now I can't eat them either. What am I to do... eat less carbs and go into ketosis or eat more and have obscene high readings? I called the Doc and left a message. I just don't know what to do....
> 
> I started breaking out the last few days.. it must be hormonal, but seriously, now? Less then a week before I deliver? I don't want her to have low blood sugar!Click to expand...
> 
> My sugars have been weird too, sorry yours are so out of control! Almost over though :thumbup: I'm hormonal and breaking out too! (And I've had fairly clear skin for months!!!) Arg!!! :hugs: Just hope I don't scare my little boy with how I look when he sees me :winkwink:Click to expand...

Mom2Ben- TY. I am very concerned about her having low BS....good to know that it didn't effect your baby at the end. That is completely my concern. 

Spunky- I know right? Why break out now so I can look like complete dog crap in the hospital. Didn't help that I got my baby shower pics today and had a double chin in EVERY picture.... :dohh:

Saw OB today- first thing she said to me??? "This is a big baby".... ehhh.. thanks for that. She talked to me about whether I want a c section or an induction. Baby is off from being a primary c section by 250 grams.. that's it! I opted to try the induction first.. with the thought that if I don't progress they will have to do the c section. Luckily she is big everywhere... so at least I know it's not just GD.. that there are other factors.. anywho.... Monday is the day. I am still only a cm dilated and 50% effaced...


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Eh, up until last week I was still able to go to my favorite place that serves a 7" hot dog and a TRAY of cheese fries and still be ok. It's trial and error, but I would recommend making sure your numbers are decent before you try the riskier foods...

I want alot of ice cream. ALOT.


----------



## K123

Eating normally again is fantastic - but being a Mummy is far better! James arrived last Saturday, weighing 7lb3oz, and with no issues from GD at all.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

K123 said:


> Eating normally again is fantastic - but being a Mummy is far better! James arrived last Saturday, weighing 7lb3oz, and with no issues from GD at all.

YAY!!!! Congrats! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Mom2Ben- TY. I am very concerned about her having low BS....good to know that it didn't effect your baby at the end. That is completely my concern.
> 
> Spunky- I know right? Why break out now so I can look like complete dog crap in the hospital. Didn't help that I got my baby shower pics today and had a double chin in EVERY picture.... :dohh:
> 
> Saw OB today- first thing she said to me??? "This is a big baby".... ehhh.. thanks for that. She talked to me about whether I want a c section or an induction. Baby is off from being a primary c section by 250 grams.. that's it! I opted to try the induction first.. with the thought that if I don't progress they will have to do the c section. Luckily she is big everywhere... so at least I know it's not just GD.. that there are other factors.. anywho.... Monday is the day. I am still only a cm dilated and 50% effaced...




MizzDeeDee said:


> I want alot of ice cream. ALOT.

I'm sure if I'm given the option I will be choosing induction with the thought that failure to progress will lead to c-section. The only thing I don't want is what my cousin went through. She was induced, got an epidural after hours of labor, they let her push for 3 hours before they took her for a c-section. I think I'd ask that if they have big doubts that I'll finish vaginally then to take me for a section before I've completely exhausted myself (and she was all swollen from trying to push for hours, so she had pains from both types of delivery :nope: ).

I'm sure you'll do fine though, you have the whole weekend to dilate more! And it may just be you need to be kicked off. My baby was big all over at my last ultrasound too. Actually his tummy was the smallest of the measurements (his head was 95%, leg 71% and ac 65%). I love that midori wants big babies, it reassures me that birthing a biggin might not be that bad. So exciting you get to meet your girl Monday!! OMG! That's so close!!

Double chin will be gone soon :thumbup: Hormones will definitely be different (though my cousin's skin went to crap AFTER he was born :shrug:) and we'll be able to eat all the ice cream we want soon! :happydance:

Monday SO CLOSE!!!!


----------



## Spunky

K123 said:


> Eating normally again is fantastic - but being a Mummy is far better! James arrived last Saturday, weighing 7lb3oz, and with no issues from GD at all.

CONGRATS!! Love the name :thumbup: My boy is going to be James too! I'm nervous about being a Mommy, but everyone seems to love it... 7lbs3oz! What a great weight! Congrats again!


----------



## jocelynmarie

I swear to god this is the most frustrating thing ever!!!! I can't keep my blood sugar at a good level to save my life... ask my doctor what I should be doing different and she says nothing, you're eating perfect... well obviously I'm not if the meds and the diet aren't working!!!

Congrats K123!!!!


----------



## Mal

well Im glad I found this thread. I was just Diagnosed with GD yesterday and failed my test by one number, so I barely failed. they have me meeting with a diabetic nutritionist in 2 weeks. They have already wrote me a prescription and blood meter which i go to pick up today. I was not shocked but other than that they said baby is measuring perfect. sooo dont really know where to start.


----------



## whit.

Hi ladies. Haven't been on here in a few days so here is a wonderful update.

Went to see the GD specialist on Tuesday and just talked to a dietitian. Went to my regular doctor today for my appointment, (you ladies were right about the appointments! sheesh!) I've had some extra leakage lately and was concerned about it so she tested my fluid and it was just extra pregnancy discharge (thankfully!) and she had me have an ultrasound because of decreased movements the past few days. I still feel her every day but just not as much. Well, the reason I don't feel her as much as I was is because she's head up and feet down. :dohh: They're hoping she flips before she runs out of room to flip. 

Now the exciting stuff. She's 4lbs! :dohh: I'm 28+5. I was told she would probably induce me and probably wouldn't let me go any longer than 8 more weeks!! So I'll be around 37 weeks. That's nerve wracking! 8 weeks isn't long! :dohh:


anyway, hope you lovely ladies are doing well and bumps are growing beautifully. keep your sugar down! ;) (aren't you tired of others telling you that? I sure am!)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Mom2Ben- TY. I am very concerned about her having low BS....good to know that it didn't effect your baby at the end. That is completely my concern.
> 
> Spunky- I know right? Why break out now so I can look like complete dog crap in the hospital. Didn't help that I got my baby shower pics today and had a double chin in EVERY picture.... :dohh:
> 
> Saw OB today- first thing she said to me??? "This is a big baby".... ehhh.. thanks for that. She talked to me about whether I want a c section or an induction. Baby is off from being a primary c section by 250 grams.. that's it! I opted to try the induction first.. with the thought that if I don't progress they will have to do the c section. Luckily she is big everywhere... so at least I know it's not just GD.. that there are other factors.. anywho.... Monday is the day. I am still only a cm dilated and 50% effaced...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I want alot of ice cream. ALOT.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure if I'm given the option I will be choosing induction with the thought that failure to progress will lead to c-section. The only thing I don't want is what my cousin went through. She was induced, got an epidural after hours of labor, they let her push for 3 hours before they took her for a c-section. I think I'd ask that if they have big doubts that I'll finish vaginally then to take me for a section before I've completely exhausted myself (and she was all swollen from trying to push for hours, so she had pains from both types of delivery :nope: ).
> 
> I'm sure you'll do fine though, you have the whole weekend to dilate more! And it may just be you need to be kicked off. My baby was big all over at my last ultrasound too. Actually his tummy was the smallest of the measurements (his head was 95%, leg 71% and ac 65%). I love that midori wants big babies, it reassures me that birthing a biggin might not be that bad. So exciting you get to meet your girl Monday!! OMG! That's so close!!
> 
> Double chin will be gone soon :thumbup: Hormones will definitely be different (though my cousin's skin went to crap AFTER he was born :shrug:) and we'll be able to eat all the ice cream we want soon! :happydance:
> 
> Monday SO CLOSE!!!!Click to expand...

I know! It's so scurry and exciting too! LO stomach was 41 weeks, but her head was 40( as of Tuesday!) and fundus is 40 (yesterday) so she would have been big no matter what. I think she will be about 9'4 or 9'5 but we'll see. 

Perinatalogist told me today everything looked perfect.. also told me he would rather me go into starvation ketosis then high blood sugar and that my numbers look great and to stop worrying!!! First Doc that said that to me yet. 

As for the C section thing.. OB told me that they can tell if baby won't progress because the cervix just won't open right and the baby will develop a "conehead" before coming thru the birth canal by just hitting up against the cervix. I get the impression that they won't let me get too far if I don't progress quickly... I hope so.. I agree with you, I don't want to exhaust myself for days and then have a c section. 

How long are they letting you go until you are induced? I can't believe it looks like I am having LO before you are.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

jocelynmarie said:


> I swear to god this is the most frustrating thing ever!!!!  I can't keep my blood sugar at a good level to save my life... ask my doctor what I should be doing different and she says nothing, you're eating perfect... well obviously I'm not if the meds and the diet aren't working!!!
> 
> Congrats K123!!!!

All hormones madam.. all hormones. When I can go the whole time i have had GD and eat a specific meal and not have a problem and then eat it the other day and get 206... well, that tells you that it isn't totally about what we're doing. You are probably eating fine... they have had to constantly move my insulin up the whole time and i've lost weight so I know I am eating okay. 

I know it is frustrating. Just do the best you can and remember that we get the best thing in the end.. our babies! :flower:


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> I know! It's so scurry and exciting too! LO stomach was 41 weeks, but her head was 40( as of Tuesday!) and fundus is 40 (yesterday) so she would have been big no matter what. I think she will be about 9'4 or 9'5 but we'll see.
> 
> Perinatalogist told me today everything looked perfect.. also told me he would rather me go into starvation ketosis then high blood sugar and that my numbers look great and to stop worrying!!! First Doc that said that to me yet.
> 
> As for the C section thing.. OB told me that they can tell if baby won't progress because the cervix just won't open right and the baby will develop a "conehead" before coming thru the birth canal by just hitting up against the cervix. I get the impression that they won't let me get too far if I don't progress quickly... I hope so.. I agree with you, I don't want to exhaust myself for days and then have a c section.
> 
> How long are they letting you go until you are induced? I can't believe it looks like I am having LO before you are.

Interesting that they would rather you starve than have high BS.

Well, hopefully your induction will be great and you'll be able to push out you big LO fast :) Are you getting an epidural? I'm going to start without one, then probably get one! If I get induced I'm definitely going to get one since I hear the contractions can be pretty intense. 

They said they'd let me go 42 weeks. The last doc though said at 40+5 (my next appt June 1st) that they'd talk induction and probably do an ultrasound to see how my fluid levels are. If I had been medicated they told me I would have been induced at least a week ago. Can't believe it's my due date! Ack!

My numbers have just been getting worse. They're not bad all the time, but there really aren't good numbers like there were before (and today I had a 147 from a meal that I usualy get about 110 on!) I'm thinking he's telling me he's about done cooking, I hope my body gets the message too though, not just my sugars.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> I know! It's so scurry and exciting too! LO stomach was 41 weeks, but her head was 40( as of Tuesday!) and fundus is 40 (yesterday) so she would have been big no matter what. I think she will be about 9'4 or 9'5 but we'll see.
> 
> Perinatalogist told me today everything looked perfect.. also told me he would rather me go into starvation ketosis then high blood sugar and that my numbers look great and to stop worrying!!! First Doc that said that to me yet.
> 
> As for the C section thing.. OB told me that they can tell if baby won't progress because the cervix just won't open right and the baby will develop a "conehead" before coming thru the birth canal by just hitting up against the cervix. I get the impression that they won't let me get too far if I don't progress quickly... I hope so.. I agree with you, I don't want to exhaust myself for days and then have a c section.
> 
> How long are they letting you go until you are induced? I can't believe it looks like I am having LO before you are.
> 
> Interesting that they would rather you starve than have high BS.
> 
> Well, hopefully your induction will be great and you'll be able to push out you big LO fast :) Are you getting an epidural? I'm going to start without one, then probably get one! If I get induced I'm definitely going to get one since I hear the contractions can be pretty intense.
> 
> They said they'd let me go 42 weeks. The last doc though said at 40+5 (my next appt June 1st) that they'd talk induction and probably do an ultrasound to see how my fluid levels are. If I had been medicated they told me I would have been induced at least a week ago. Can't believe it's my due date! Ack!
> 
> My numbers have just been getting worse. They're not bad all the time, but there really aren't good numbers like there were before (and today I had a 147 from a meal that I usualy get about 110 on!) I'm thinking he's telling me he's about done cooking, I hope my body gets the message too though, not just my sugars.Click to expand...

Well, the numbers going high is nerve wracking I know, but it shows that the placenta is still working.. so there is a light at the end of that stress inducing tunnel. I have meals I can't eat that I have been eating too.. it is damn frustrating. 

I will get an epi because of what i heard of the pain of induction and plus the fact that I have inflammatory diseases. Pain can cause flares so the less pain the better. 

Yes, all those hormones.. that is why I thought i was breaking out too.. Maybe he is telling you that he is ready to come say hello.


----------



## Spunky

In case we don't touch base, good luck for tomorrow MizzDeeDee!! 

My birthday is Tuesday, so I told James he can come Wednesday. Hopefully he will listen to me!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

spunky - good luck :flower: hopefully he wants to come out soon!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Thinking of you ladies... how everything is going great!!!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

Hi there ladies!

I havent been diagnosed yet but have a test next week due to me having an gigantic baby and high sugar levels last pregnancy . .. 

Anywho i have a question for you lovely ladies. I am a little concerned that they are not testing me properly for GD everyone i have spoken to has said i should be having a high sugar drink and then being tested at hospital i am sure you all know the one, instead i am having a breakfast off a specific list of foods and being tested 2 hours later at my gp, another concern was that no one at the gp surgery had heard of the test when i booked it which is worrying as testing for GD appears a fairly routine and common occurance . . . . . 

my question is have any of you lovely ladies been testing using that method? 

congrats on all the beautiful babies born so far! xkx


----------



## Spunky

NOMORENUMBERS said:


> Hi there ladies!
> 
> I havent been diagnosed yet but have a test next week due to me having an gigantic baby and high sugar levels last pregnancy . ..
> 
> Anywho i have a question for you lovely ladies. I am a little concerned that they are not testing me properly for GD everyone i have spoken to has said i should be having a high sugar drink and then being tested at hospital i am sure you all know the one, instead i am having a breakfast off a specific list of foods and being tested 2 hours later at my gp, another concern was that no one at the gp surgery had heard of the test when i booked it which is worrying as testing for GD appears a fairly routine and common occurance . . . . .
> 
> my question is have any of you lovely ladies been testing using that method?
> 
> congrats on all the beautiful babies born so far! xkx

At 8 weeks I had just a 1 hour sugar drink test where I didn't need to fast. I passed that.

At 27 weeks my hospital's policy changed. I had the 2 hour sugar drink test where I needed to fast from the night before. Have a blood draw, drink 75g of sugary orange drink, wait an hour to get a blood draw, wait another hour and have a 3rd blood draw. Haven't heard of the other method :shrug: Sorry.


----------



## Bournefree

I have my second GTT later this morning. I was all clear for the first one at 28 weeks... but I don't think my MWs belived the result (I had GD confirmed at 32weeks last pregnancy), so we are going back again!

I haven't heard of your G.Ps method either Nomore - seems a little unscientific, but at least it is way less obtrusive. 

I have to take my 18month old with me and try to keep her entertained for over 2 hours! Am I going to be abel to sit quitely for that time? No-way.. I'll be chasing her up and down the corridoors!
XXx


----------



## midori1999

Just checking in after todays appointment and will be back later to read through the thread properly after a little cry and a sleep. :blush:

I went in on Sunday night for monitoring as I had had reduced movement for a couple of days. Typically, she started moving like crazy as soon as I got to the assessment unit! They did a trace, which was fine and did a scan and doppler, which showed blood flow was fine. However, when they measured baby it didn't seem like she had grown at all sicne my last scan. They said as everything was otherwise fine, not to worry about it as the scanner there isn't great and measurements are only an estimate anyway. I knew I had an appointment today and baby was moving fine by then, so I wasn't too worried. 

Went for today's appointment and baby hasn't grown since the last scan. Unless the last scan overestimated her growth/weight, but even in that case she has gone from being on the 80th ish centile at 29 weeks to the 30th ish centile today at 35 weeks. :nope: The doppler showed blood flow etc seemed OK and she is still moving a lot and has plenty fo fluid around her, so they are seeing me again next week and will decide whether to do anything then, depending on what the scans show. My blood pressure is also up a bit, although not hugely, from 120/80 to 135/92. 

The doctors didn't seem that worried, but I am s****ing myself tbh. If something happened to this baby I think it would just about finish me off. The next week is going to go soooo slowly. 

They have also given me a provisional date for induction assuming they don't need to do something before then, which is 24th June, and they have also offered to do a sweep if my cervix is favourable at 37 weeks, so in two weeks time. 

I will feel a lot happier once this baby girl is out. 

I hope everyone else is OK and doing good, I'll read the thread properly later. :blush:


----------



## Mom2Ben

midori1999 said:


> Just checking in after todays appointment and will be back later to read through the thread properly after a little cry and a sleep. :blush:
> 
> I went in on Sunday night for monitoring as I had had reduced movement for a couple of days. Typically, she started moving like crazy as soon as I got to the assessment unit! They did a trace, which was fine and did a scan and doppler, which showed blood flow was fine. However, when they measured baby it didn't seem like she had grown at all sicne my last scan. They said as everything was otherwise fine, not to worry about it as the scanner there isn't great and measurements are only an estimate anyway. I knew I had an appointment today and baby was moving fine by then, so I wasn't too worried.
> 
> Went for today's appointment and baby hasn't grown since the last scan. Unless the last scan overestimated her growth/weight, but even in that case she has gone from being on the 80th ish centile at 29 weeks to the 30th ish centile today at 35 weeks. :nope: The doppler showed blood flow etc seemed OK and she is still moving a lot and has plenty fo fluid around her, so they are seeing me again next week and will decide whether to do anything then, depending on what the scans show. My blood pressure is also up a bit, although not hugely, from 120/80 to 135/92.
> 
> The doctors didn't seem that worried, but I am s****ing myself tbh. If something happened to this baby I think it would just about finish me off. The next week is going to go soooo slowly.
> 
> They have also given me a provisional date for induction assuming they don't need to do something before then, which is 24th June, and they have also offered to do a sweep if my cervix is favourable at 37 weeks, so in two weeks time.
> 
> I will feel a lot happier once this baby girl is out.
> 
> I hope everyone else is OK and doing good, I'll read the thread properly later. :blush:

Ah hun - try and not worry, although I know that is easier said than done. I really don't think the scans are all that accurate and if the doctors aren't worried then I think all will be okay. 

It is very frustrating though that you have been doing your very best to make sure baby is not too big and now you're worried that baby is too small :shrug:

Hope you don't worry too much :hugs:


----------



## Spunky

midori1999 said:


> Just checking in after todays appointment and will be back later to read through the thread properly after a little cry and a sleep. :blush:
> 
> I went in on Sunday night for monitoring as I had had reduced movement for a couple of days. Typically, she started moving like crazy as soon as I got to the assessment unit! They did a trace, which was fine and did a scan and doppler, which showed blood flow was fine. However, when they measured baby it didn't seem like she had grown at all sicne my last scan. They said as everything was otherwise fine, not to worry about it as the scanner there isn't great and measurements are only an estimate anyway. I knew I had an appointment today and baby was moving fine by then, so I wasn't too worried.
> 
> Went for today's appointment and baby hasn't grown since the last scan. Unless the last scan overestimated her growth/weight, but even in that case she has gone from being on the 80th ish centile at 29 weeks to the 30th ish centile today at 35 weeks. :nope: The doppler showed blood flow etc seemed OK and she is still moving a lot and has plenty fo fluid around her, so they are seeing me again next week and will decide whether to do anything then, depending on what the scans show. My blood pressure is also up a bit, although not hugely, from 120/80 to 135/92.
> 
> The doctors didn't seem that worried, but I am s****ing myself tbh. If something happened to this baby I think it would just about finish me off. The next week is going to go soooo slowly.
> 
> They have also given me a provisional date for induction assuming they don't need to do something before then, which is 24th June, and they have also offered to do a sweep if my cervix is favourable at 37 weeks, so in two weeks time.
> 
> I will feel a lot happier once this baby girl is out.
> 
> I hope everyone else is OK and doing good, I'll read the thread properly later. :blush:

Aww!!! I'm so sorry! :hugs: Have yourself a good cry and nap (if the kids will let you) and maybe a little treat (doesn't have to be sugar, maybe a show you like). I would be worried too. The next week will take forever while you're worrying.

Baby James had problems at 20 week scan and had to wait until a scan at 26 weeks to be sent to a specialist at 27 weeks to be told what the problem MIGHT be, more waiting a scan at 33 weeks and they're still not sure what's wrong with him. I just want him out and to get reassurance and that he's ok. 

Why is it that after bad news time moves so slowly. :hugs: I hope she's ok and that you find ways to distract yourself and time goes by quickly. :flower:


----------



## kdea547

Midori - sending prayers and happy thoughts that everything is just fine with your baby girl.


----------



## sw121

I went for my latest growth scan today. Baby is measuring on 95th percentile for both head and tummy. I was really upset at first but then the midwife explained she felt this was unlikely to be due to GD, because the tummy is in proportion to the head. She said if the tummy was disproportionately large compared to the head then that would be because of GD. 

She and the doctor were both really pleased with my sugar readings, so it just looks like I was destined to have a bigger baby - although they've said the size is not of concern.

Main issue is baby is still breech - booked in for ECV next week and if that doesn't work I'm booked in for CS on 17th June.


----------



## Spunky

sw121 - My baby has a big head too, they also think it's a family trait as opposed to a GD thing. Good luck for the ECV!!! 


AFM - Saw the doctor yesterday and in his rush he didn't really talk about my numbers at all, which are still worse! I wasn't supposed to be seeing this doctor, and he was rushed seeing both his patients, and the patients of the doctor I was scheduled to see, so I don't think he even looked at my chart to know I had GD!! And said see you next week at +12 overdue! The other doctor I was supposed to see (but she went home early) wanted to do an ultrasound to check fluid, which he didn't do, and she wanted to induce earlier than next friday, which he said we would discuss it next week. So mad! I'm done being pregnant and worrying about my food (especially when the last 2 doctors didn't even ask to look at my numbers!). So I have an appointment with the doctor that doesn't want me to go to 42 weeks on Monday (when I'll be 41w3d!) and hopefully if I haven't had him yet they can help! How big they going to let him get? I don't want to be induced, but if I'm going to have to be I'd rather it be sooner than later! (Like 11 days overdue as opposed to 14-17 days overdue) Arg! So basically what this means is not all hospitals induce early (or on time!) for non medicated GD patients!


----------



## lindsayscoob

Hi girls. Just wanted to share my positive outcome from my GD. My GD was diet controlled and I was lucky that it wasn't too hard. I was allowed to go to 41 weeks and then was due to be induced (things went a bit awry but it was nothing to do with the GD, little madam turned breech at the very last minute) After I had her, her blood sugars were checked 3 times and were all spot on, and she only weighed 9lb 7oz (I say only, my 1st was 9lb 11oz) they said her size was more down to the fact I cook big babies rather than the GD. So it was a very positive outcome and well worth the few weeks of watching what I ate and blood monitoring. Good luck girls I hope you all have such a positive outcome.


----------



## alltimeangel

Hello Girls 

This is my first time writing on this forum - i am 26 +4 weeks and i went for my first GD appointment after having GTT last week.

I was told my result was 11.0 from the GTT - when they made me take my bloods today my 1st one was 4.6 although i had nothing to eat when i took my blood an hour after eating and walking at lunch time my result was 10.7 and then i have had dinner tonight pork stir fry although i barely ate anything and my reading was 4.7 - i think with this being my first day i have been a little wary -so i am going to see how things go.

Just wanted to say hello really 

Kelly xXx


----------



## Folly

Hi ladies!

I was diagnosed a couple of weeks ago and after my sugars seeming to be ok the diabetes midwife has said I might have to go on insulin next week for a couple of high after breakfast readings. I have a few days to see if they settle and this morning was under the target but my pre dinner reading tonight was 6.8 and I am starting to worry that as I'm relatively early on in my pregnancy it's inevitable I'll have to have insulin. Am I being daft?

The thought is terrifying me because the booklet the hospital gave me basically seems to suggest all the risks to the baby go up as soon as you have to go on insulin. I don't mind actually having to do the injections or anything, it's just all this inducing earlier that's getting me. I feel like an utter failure, my BMI pre pregnancy was 43, I've not gained much weight but does the fact I am so large mean the diabetes is going to be worse than if I was slimmer? I am really stressing about this which I know isn't going to help anything!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Welcome alltimeangel and Folly :)

Folly - try and not stress about it, however, we all know how you are feeling. It is a massive shock but there is nothing you can do about it now other than do your best to control your levels. Stress can also make your levels go up (I was told this by my consultant today) so just try and do your best. Insulin is completely safe for your baby and it is better to control your levels than have them out of control. Some ladies are induced with no problems and as long as you are prepared and don't have any preconceptions about the ideal birth - you will be fine. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2Ben

Spunky - that is really annoying that you didn't get to see your usual doctor and more so that you have to go back on Monday (hopefully baby comes naturally before then!)

As for me, I have an appointment on Wednesday with the Diabetes nurse to start insulin. I managed to keep my levels down for about a week but they have crept up over the last few days. My fasting level this morning was 7!!! Which makes my after breakfast reading impossible to keep under 7! I think at least if I am on insulin, I can carry on eating what I have been.


----------



## Spunky

Thanks Mom2Ben - I hope to go into labor over the weekend and not need my Monday appt, but if I do have a monday appt I hope they schedule me for being induced soon after, I'm done being pregnant and testing my blood and being tired and overdue!

I'm sorry your readings have crept up! Mine have been too, so I've just given into it since I don't have much time left. I hope your insulin will allow you to be able to eat semi-normally without having high numbers! :hugs:


----------



## hannahmyangel

Good morning Ladies
this is my first post on here after many months of following from TFAB all the way to the 
2nd Trimester board. 

On Friday I failed my GTT, by a marginal amount. My fasting was 4.4 and my 2 hour score was 7.8. I thought as I was so borderline I would be able to diet control.

So I have been trying to eat the correct things, which is easier said than done.

Been having good reading right up to dinner last night. I was hoping someone could please answer my query
5pm - I had Chicken breast, new pots and veg 
5.15pm- had small handfull of cherries
6pm - had large cup of tea (no sugar)
6.05pm - BM 15.1 

Now Im confused as to what Ive done. Did I test at the correct time? Would the cup of tea effect the result? Do I need to basically fast from the point of finishing my dinner to when I take my Blood? Or do you think maybe my dinner was too much?

sorry ladies so many questions from a newbie. 
Im really hoping to get it right today and hopefully stay off the meds.


----------



## Mom2Ben

hannahmyangel said:


> Good morning Ladies
> this is my first post on here after many months of following from TFAB all the way to the
> 2nd Trimester board.
> 
> On Friday I failed my GTT, by a marginal amount. My fasting was 4.4 and my 2 hour score was 7.8. I thought as I was so borderline I would be able to diet control.
> 
> So I have been trying to eat the correct things, which is easier said than done.
> 
> Been having good reading right up to dinner last night. I was hoping someone could please answer my query
> 5pm - I had Chicken breast, new pots and veg
> 5.15pm- had small handfull of cherries
> 6pm - had large cup of tea (no sugar)
> 6.05pm - BM 15.1
> 
> Now Im confused as to what Ive done. Did I test at the correct time? Would the cup of tea effect the result? Do I need to basically fast from the point of finishing my dinner to when I take my Blood? Or do you think maybe my dinner was too much?
> 
> sorry ladies so many questions from a newbie.
> Im really hoping to get it right today and hopefully stay off the meds.

Hi hannahmyangel,

Have you been told to test at 1 or 2 hours after meals? Whichever one, you need to test 1 or 2 hours from when you start eating so if you were told to test after 1 hour then you tested at the right time. I don't think tea affects you blood sugar - apart from the milk but it wouldn't affect it that much.

I know this might seem a silly question - but did you wash your hands before testing? If you didn't, you might still have had the sugar from the cherries on your fingers which would have affected the results. 

Hope you manage to keep the levels down without meds :hugs:


----------



## hannahmyangel

Mom2Ben said:


> hannahmyangel said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies
> this is my first post on here after many months of following from TFAB all the way to the
> 2nd Trimester board.
> 
> On Friday I failed my GTT, by a marginal amount. My fasting was 4.4 and my 2 hour score was 7.8. I thought as I was so borderline I would be able to diet control.
> 
> So I have been trying to eat the correct things, which is easier said than done.
> 
> Been having good reading right up to dinner last night. I was hoping someone could please answer my query
> 5pm - I had Chicken breast, new pots and veg
> 5.15pm- had small handfull of cherries
> 6pm - had large cup of tea (no sugar)
> 6.05pm - BM 15.1
> 
> Now Im confused as to what Ive done. Did I test at the correct time? Would the cup of tea effect the result? Do I need to basically fast from the point of finishing my dinner to when I take my Blood? Or do you think maybe my dinner was too much?
> 
> sorry ladies so many questions from a newbie.
> Im really hoping to get it right today and hopefully stay off the meds.
> 
> Hi hannahmyangel,
> 
> Have you been told to test at 1 or 2 hours after meals? Whichever one, you need to test 1 or 2 hours from when you start eating so if you were told to test after 1 hour then you tested at the right time. I don't think tea affects you blood sugar - apart from the milk but it wouldn't affect it that much.
> 
> I know this might seem a silly question - but did you wash your hands before testing? If you didn't, you might still have had the sugar from the cherries on your fingers which would have affected the results.
> 
> Hope you manage to keep the levels down without meds :hugs:Click to expand...


I have to test 1 hour after the meal but didnt know it was from when I started eating. Will have to remember that thank you. 
Maybe I didnt wash my hands after the cherries, it could of been that, I usually do though. Ive had good readings this morning so maybe/hoping it was a blip. I will have a smaller portion at dinner time this evening and hopefully should be ok. thanks


----------



## kdea547

hannahmyangel said:


> Good morning Ladies
> this is my first post on here after many months of following from TFAB all the way to the
> 2nd Trimester board.
> 
> On Friday I failed my GTT, by a marginal amount. My fasting was 4.4 and my 2 hour score was 7.8. I thought as I was so borderline I would be able to diet control.
> 
> So I have been trying to eat the correct things, which is easier said than done.
> 
> Been having good reading right up to dinner last night. I was hoping someone could please answer my query
> 5pm - I had Chicken breast, new pots and veg
> 5.15pm- had small handfull of cherries
> 6pm - had large cup of tea (no sugar)
> 6.05pm - BM 15.1
> 
> Now Im confused as to what Ive done. Did I test at the correct time? Would the cup of tea effect the result? Do I need to basically fast from the point of finishing my dinner to when I take my Blood? Or do you think maybe my dinner was too much?
> 
> sorry ladies so many questions from a newbie.
> Im really hoping to get it right today and hopefully stay off the meds.

If you get readings that high, I would recommend that you wash your hands and check it again to be sure. I've had a few off readings because I managed to touch something sticky right before taking my blood sugar. Also, since you had potatoes with dinner, it probably would have been best to wait to have the cherries until after you tested for dinner. Carbs are what spike your blood sugar the most and the potatoes and cherries together might have been too much (and milk if you put it in your tea).


----------



## sw121

hannahmyangel said:


> Good morning Ladies
> this is my first post on here after many months of following from TFAB all the way to the
> 2nd Trimester board.
> 
> On Friday I failed my GTT, by a marginal amount. My fasting was 4.4 and my 2 hour score was 7.8. I thought as I was so borderline I would be able to diet control.
> 
> So I have been trying to eat the correct things, which is easier said than done.
> 
> Been having good reading right up to dinner last night. I was hoping someone could please answer my query
> 5pm - I had Chicken breast, new pots and veg
> 5.15pm- had small handfull of cherries
> 6pm - had large cup of tea (no sugar)
> 6.05pm - BM 15.1
> 
> Now Im confused as to what Ive done. Did I test at the correct time? Would the cup of tea effect the result? Do I need to basically fast from the point of finishing my dinner to when I take my Blood? Or do you think maybe my dinner was too much?
> 
> sorry ladies so many questions from a newbie.
> Im really hoping to get it right today and hopefully stay off the meds.

My diabetes MW told me that small fruit can be the worst things for causing a raised reading, so it may have been the cherries. She didn't mentioned cherries specifically, but she did say strawberries and grapes can be bad - although I can eat strawberries fine.

I've always tested 1 hour after finishing eating and I've never been told by my MW that this is wrong. As others have said, make sure you wash your hands first. If it's still high, just make a note of what you've eaten then it might be you repeat the same meal, but without one of the potential suspect items - e.g. try again without the cherries, or again without as many potatoes, and see what effect that has.


----------



## Spunky

I was told to test 1 hour from FIRST BITE, so one hour after you START eating. I said even though it takes me 20 minutes to eat, yes, it should take you 20-25 minutes to eat but you test from first bite.


----------



## sw121

Spunky said:


> I was told to test 1 hour from FIRST BITE, so one hour after you START eating. I said even though it takes me 20 minutes to eat, yes, it should take you 20-25 minutes to eat but you test from first bite.

I think this advice does vary though, just as the advice on how often to test varies. E.g. some people are told to test 2 hours after eating. I don't think there are hard and fast rules, as long as each individual is testing when their practitioner has asked them too then it should be fine.


----------



## Spunky

sw121 said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> I was told to test 1 hour from FIRST BITE, so one hour after you START eating. I said even though it takes me 20 minutes to eat, yes, it should take you 20-25 minutes to eat but you test from first bite.
> 
> I think this advice does vary though, just as the advice on how often to test varies. E.g. some people are told to test 2 hours after eating. I don't think there are hard and fast rules, as long as each individual is testing when their practitioner has asked them too then it should be fine.Click to expand...

Fair enough as long as you and your doctor/mw are on the same page. Otherwise your numbers might mean something different to them.


----------



## MilosMommy7

just popping in to see if Spunky had her baby yet. but i see your ticker says 41 weeks! :hugs: how're you feeling?


----------



## midori1999

I was told to test 1 hour after I have finished eating too and it says int he front of my (GD) diary to test 1 hour after finishing a meal. I guess it is like sw121 says, we are all told differently. 

Does anyone know where Mizzdeedee is? Do we think she might have had her baby by now? :happydance:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Hey guys... sorry I haven't replied before now, but I had Corrine on June 1st at 7:12 p.m. via C section after 48 hours of labor.... she only weighed 7'11!!!!!!! They were only off by nearly three pounds! 

I will have to post a delivery story shortly in the Third Trimester section with some pictures. Baby and I are both doing well and her BS were great after delivery!


----------



## MilosMommy7

mizz- congrats! :flower:


----------



## iluvcocopops

My 14week blood tests gave a reading of 7.1 and I've to go back in 2weeks for further tests to see if I'm GD. I would have been considered low risk as I only weight 8st, no family history, never been pregnant before and actually eat very healthy and hardly ever eat sugary foods. I'm completely shocked my test results were high and I'm praying to God that everything will be ok when I go back for more tests.


----------



## fedupwaiting

Hey girls

off to first gd consultants appointment today. Been monitoring blood sugars for a week. Highest 2 hr result was 7.0 but average 5.8- 6.2

fasting morning results are what failed me the gtt (5.1) and they haven't been as great. Highest was 6.0 but every other one has been under 5.2

feeling nervous- any opinions on whether these figures suggest diet control will be ok?

Won't mind if he says metformin as was on prior to preg for pcos but insulin still scares me. Not cos of needles just cos of how focused and meticulous you have to be with it.....baby brain is shocking just now lol


----------



## kdea547

fedup - Your 2 hr tests are probably fine for now. My 2 hour target is under 120 (about 6.6) and I was only given insulin for that when I missed that target more often than not. So, if you only have a couple of off numbers, they probably won't medicate you. My fasting target is under 90 (5). I hardly ever hit that from the beginning. I started slow acting insulin first to control my morning blood sugar, but my doc gave me a couple of weeks to try to get it under control with diet first.

If your doc does want to you start meds for your blood sugar, be aware that metformin is unlikely to help your fasting blood sugar very much, if at all and insulin may be your only option. It's really not scary or difficult to deal with, especially the slow acting stuff. Hypos are very unlikely if this is the only insulin you're taking. They are more common with fast acting insulin, but since I started it, I haven't had any issues. There is always a nurse I can get in contact with for advice if my doses need to be adjusted up or down. Also, for me, I am very away of when I am going hypo, so I can make sure to eat or drink something sugary before it gets dangerous. Only problem I have with insulin right now is sometimes I forget my quick acting because I just started it, but I can always take it right after or in the middle of a meal.


----------



## kdea547

iluvcocopops said:


> My 14week blood tests gave a reading of 7.1 and I've to go back in 2weeks for further tests to see if I'm GD. I would have been considered low risk as I only weight 8st, no family history, never been pregnant before and actually eat very healthy and hardly ever eat sugary foods. I'm completely shocked my test results were high and I'm praying to God that everything will be ok when I go back for more tests.

I'm sorry that you possibly have GD, but I'm glad you found this thread. Though GD kind of sucks, it's really not the most difficult of complications to deal with. I was mad at first (not shocked since I had PCOS) but I've found that the best approach is to be positive about dealing with it and then to not think about it at all when I don't have to deal with it. Fortunately for you, as you've said, you already eat healthy and the diet probably won't be much of an adjustment. And if you need meds, you do. It's not uncommon and won't interfere with your daily life if you don't let it. Cheer up and know that the risks to you and your baby are soooo minimal, especially if you embrace the treatment and keep everything under control! And it's more than likely to go away after pregnancy. What kind of test did they do at 14 weeks? Was it fasting or some kind of glucose tolerance test?


----------



## iluvcocopops

At 14weeks they were just carrying out the normal blood tests that they do at the 'booking in' appointment, and these tests have showed ive too much sugar in my blood. I've been looking at my diet and wondering how I adjust it cos I hardly ever take fizzy drinks, ice cream, cakes, chocolate or sweets. I just don't know what I'm supposed to change. Just hope that my next results are ok.


----------



## MilosMommy7

iluv- try to control your carbs. eat small meals 6 times a day.


----------



## lucyl107

Hi everyone

I just wanted to vent really and see if anybody had some advice.
I just got diagnosed with GD which wasn't a complete shock as I have PCOS and a raised BMI but was upsetting all the same. I have been told to monitor my blood sugars four times daily and change diet etc. I feel like I have been doing all the right things but my sugars are still high! In fact this morning I had a reading of 11 post breakfast and yesterday (having eaten the exact same breakfast) the reading was 6.4- I don't understand this! I feel like I'm afraid to eat because it seems whatever I put in my mouth raises my sugars.
I have another appointement with the diabetes midwife on Monday but I really want to get this under control as soon as possible. :help:


----------



## bigmomma74

Hi ladies. I had my GTT yesterday and a fasting thumbprick showed 6.1 which from what I'm reading isn't too good. I don't get my full results until next week but do you think I am developing GD or am I just on the high side of normal?? I'm having a bit of a wobble...what do you think?


----------



## Spunky

Congrats MizzDeeDee!

I had my boy on June 9th, at 8:43 am after being induced for 50 hours. He was 13 days overdue! They waited until I had high blood pressure at my 10 day overdue appt and had me start induction at 11 days overdue. He was 7 lbs 12.7 oz. Not the big baby that the ultrasounds suggested he would be. I was able to have him vaginally with vacuum help after they booked me for a c-section (I was begging at hour 49 because after 2 hours of pushing they told me I had made NO progress. So they booked my OR and turned my epidural back on (HORRIBLE that they turned it off!) and I made enough progress for me to then beg for the vacuum to help!). I had a third degree tear and am very sore.

His blood sugars (spread an hour apart) were 45, 44, 41, and 40. He needed to be at least 50. I had been feeding him for like 2 hours! They said one more low number and the doctor wanted to put an IV in him, but the nurse asked if we could try formula before an IV. The next blood sugars were 58, 68, then 71 and he was in the clear! His feet were still blue grey when they took the first 4. His blood hadn't started circulating well enough, so when it finally did circulate his sugars jumpes nicely! We were really worried for a while.

I'll be putting up a birth announcement soon somewhere, but I havne't gotten that far yet. I was SO EXCITED when my hospital meals went from diabetic (such sad meals) to REGULAR right after birth. I even got a chocolate eclair with lunch! And they let me have juice!! I drank so much apple juice in the hospital because they would let me!

Best of Luck ladies! It was worth all the stress of testing to have a healthy little boy! Even though it was very annoying and I worried over every high number.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Congratulations Spunky! Great news that you were able to have him naturally in the end and he wasn't as big as they had suggested! 

Enjoy all the regular meals and hope you heal quickly! :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Congrats MizzDeeDee!
> 
> I had my boy on June 9th, at 8:43 am after being induced for 50 hours. He was 13 days overdue! They waited until I had high blood pressure at my 10 day overdue appt and had me start induction at 11 days overdue. He was 7 lbs 12.7 oz. Not the big baby that the ultrasounds suggested he would be. I was able to have him vaginally with vacuum help after they booked me for a c-section (I was begging at hour 49 because after 2 hours of pushing they told me I had made NO progress. So they booked my OR and turned my epidural back on (HORRIBLE that they turned it off!) and I made enough progress for me to then beg for the vacuum to help!). I had a third degree tear and am very sore.
> 
> His blood sugars (spread an hour apart) were 45, 44, 41, and 40. He needed to be at least 50. I had been feeding him for like 2 hours! They said one more low number and the doctor wanted to put an IV in him, but the nurse asked if we could try formula before an IV. The next blood sugars were 58, 68, then 71 and he was in the clear! His feet were still blue grey when they took the first 4. His blood hadn't started circulating well enough, so when it finally did circulate his sugars jumpes nicely! We were really worried for a while.
> 
> I'll be putting up a birth announcement soon somewhere, but I havne't gotten that far yet. I was SO EXCITED when my hospital meals went from diabetic (such sad meals) to REGULAR right after birth. I even got a chocolate eclair with lunch! And they let me have juice!! I drank so much apple juice in the hospital because they would let me!
> 
> Best of Luck ladies! It was worth all the stress of testing to have a healthy little boy! Even though it was very annoying and I worried over every high number.

Congrats! That induction is crap.......but all worth it!!!!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

spunky - congrats! so glad you didnt have to have the c-section. are you able to BF? or does the BFing not keep his BSL up?


----------



## Ruthalaska

So my blood sugar is totally under control with diet. I am supposed to be under 95 (sorry, I don't know the UK numbers) fasting and I've never gone over -- it'll be between 75-90. I am supposed to be under 120 two hours after meals and it's usually 85-105. I've gone a tiny bit over (in the 120s) just a few times and I've only ever had one really high reading (144) -- obviously I can't have even one slice of pizza (on whole wheat crust), ever! 

I am super diligent and I write down everything that I eat and I have been eating super healthy and following the guidelines they gave me (if anything my carbs are a little on the low side at meals). So it seems like it's going really well, and my doctors and dietician have seemed really happy with it. And I feel great, really great -- so much more energy, and less tired, and less swollen and achey, than I was earlier in the pregnancy before I was diagnosed. I mean I really feel fantastic. And I don't feel hungry at all -- in fact I feel like I am constantly eating. So that is all good, right? 

But then at this morning's appointment (I'm 32 weeks now) my doctor seemed concerned . . . the baby seems fine, but I've lost 10 lbs since being on the GD diet, and this morning there were some ketones in my urine. She sent me back to see the dietician again, and now at dinner and in the evenings I'm supposed to eat more protein and more fat, and maybe even more carbs, and test for ketones in the morning as well as blood sugar. 

Ugh! I feel like I victim of my own success or something. I am doing exactly what they want me to do, except now I've done it too well and that's no good either? It's frustrating. I don't exactly understand what ketones are, except that apparently they are bad for the baby, just like high blood sugar. I am trying so hard and I just want to get everything right! Argh.


----------



## kdea547

Ketones are acids which are by-products of burning up fat and muscle for fuel. It is an indication that your cells are not getting the fuel that they need from what you're eating. You're probably not eating enough carbs to keep this from happening. Your blood sugars are great, but if you're starving your body of essential fuel in the process, then that's not good either, particularly when you're pregnant. I'm sure your diabetes team has given you some guidelines to get back on track. You probably need to make sure that you're getting all of the carbs in that they initially told you to eat and any additional that they've asked you to eat in light of your weight loss and ketones, even if it makes your blood sugars slightly higher than what you're used to seeing. Also, eating protein right before bed can keep you fueled through your fasting period so you don't start producing ketones overnight.


----------



## NashiPear

Hi, I am pretty new here and wanted to post and seek some advice. I am 23 weeks today (yippee!) and was diagnosed with polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid) after my membranes ruptured. I and my GP were getting concerned before all this happened and I went for the glucose challenge about a week before this happened and I passed. Now I am at very high risk of losing this baby and terrified. My baby is perfectly healthy inside at the moment and the only odd thing is he has an abnormal abdominal circumference that is off the chart. Considering my history, I was given the GTT yesterday and I need to wait until next week to get my results, but I want information now, as I want to do all I can in case this is the reason why all this has happened. So I have a few questions:

1. Has anyone passed the glucose challenge (screener) and later done the GTT and found that they have diabetes?

2. How did you feel during testing? I fell asleep in the GC test in the waiting room. I also got cold and shivery and then tired after the GTT. Admittedly it is winter here and I am under a lot of pressure so it could just be nerves and anxiety. 

Can anyone shed some light on any of these things? I feel the more info I am armed with the more prepared I can be.


----------



## cammy

hey girls, I know Im a bit late but Ive been in and out of hospital with not too much time to spare. Alexander arrived on the 23rd of May weighing 2610 grams (australian), I think thats around 5.7 pounds after a complicated delivery. I had to be induced because of severe pre-eclampsia which turned into an emergency c-section. Bub wasn't breathing when he came out and his placenta was a mess, if they had of left it any longer he most likely wouldn't of survived. So we are so happy to have him with us and that they decided to induce me. He did have to be on a glucose drip for a few days due to the GD, but all is well now :D 

Thankyou all for your support and advice, its helped alot. Hope to keep in touch :D


----------



## MizzDeeDee

cammy said:


> hey girls, I know Im a bit late but Ive been in and out of hospital with not too much time to spare. Alexander arrived on the 23rd of May weighing 2610 grams (australian), I think thats around 5.7 pounds after a complicated delivery. I had to be induced because of severe pre-eclampsia which turned into an emergency c-section. Bub wasn't breathing when he came out and his placenta was a mess, if they had of left it any longer he most likely wouldn't of survived. So we are so happy to have him with us and that they decided to induce me. He did have to be on a glucose drip for a few days due to the GD, but all is well now :D
> 
> Thankyou all for your support and advice, its helped alot. Hope to keep in touch :D

Congrats! So glad everything turned out okay!


----------



## Frustrated

Hi Ladies

I have my gestational diabetes test tomorrow and am really worried that I will test positive because of the amount of fruit I have been eating. I have been craving strawberries and have literally been eating a punnet full at a time every few days!!! Now I'm really worried that the natural sugars in the fruit I have been eating will effect the results.

Do you ladies think this is likely?

I have PCOS, which is why I am having the GTT in the first place.

Thank you x


----------



## kdea547

Frustrated said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have my gestational diabetes test tomorrow and am really worried that I will test positive because of the amount of fruit I have been eating. I have been craving strawberries and have literally been eating a punnet full at a time every few days!!! Now I'm really worried that the natural sugars in the fruit I have been eating will effect the results.
> 
> Do you ladies think this is likely?
> 
> I have PCOS, which is why I am having the GTT in the first place.
> 
> Thank you x

If your body is working normally, then what you eat will not affect your test results unless you load up on carbs and sugar right before the test. A normally functioning pancreas and normally functioning cells should be able to keep up with any sugar load, even if you ate an entire cake by yourself.

PCOS itself is much more likely to give you a positive result as women with PCOS are more insulin resistant than normal to begin with. Insulin resistance increases throughout pregnancy for all women, which is the cause of gestational diabetes.


----------



## kdea547

Congrats to all the women that have had their beautiful babies!

I finally had a growth scan yesterday. She was measuring 3lb 15 oz, 6 days ahead of my OB's date and 4 days ahead of my estimated date, so I'm trying not to worry about her growth too much. I'm still worried that she's going to be huge...

I was doing just fine at my last diabetes appointment with my blood sugar control, but my doc told me to go ahead and increase all of my injections by one unit and now, all of my numbers have been way out of range??? My fasting had been under 90 everyday and now it's over 100 everyday. My meals were about 70% under target and now they're running 30-40 points over my targets...I am incredibly frustrated right now.


----------



## Spunky

MilosMommy7 said:


> spunky - congrats! so glad you didnt have to have the c-section. are you able to BF? or does the BFing not keep his BSL up?

I am BF exclusively. He just didn't have good circulation for a few hours, his feet didn't pink up for a while and they kept heel pricking him. He had BF for like 1.5 hours already was still low. Once his feet pinked up his BS were great! At his 4 day doctor appt he already was past his birth weight, so they're very pleased with his eating!


----------



## cammy

Spunky said:


> Congrats MizzDeeDee!
> 
> I had my boy on June 9th, at 8:43 am after being induced for 50 hours. He was 13 days overdue! They waited until I had high blood pressure at my 10 day overdue appt and had me start induction at 11 days overdue. He was 7 lbs 12.7 oz. Not the big baby that the ultrasounds suggested he would be. I was able to have him vaginally with vacuum help after they booked me for a c-section (I was begging at hour 49 because after 2 hours of pushing they told me I had made NO progress. So they booked my OR and turned my epidural back on (HORRIBLE that they turned it off!) and I made enough progress for me to then beg for the vacuum to help!). I had a third degree tear and am very sore.
> 
> His blood sugars (spread an hour apart) were 45, 44, 41, and 40. He needed to be at least 50. I had been feeding him for like 2 hours! They said one more low number and the doctor wanted to put an IV in him, but the nurse asked if we could try formula before an IV. The next blood sugars were 58, 68, then 71 and he was in the clear! His feet were still blue grey when they took the first 4. His blood hadn't started circulating well enough, so when it finally did circulate his sugars jumpes nicely! We were really worried for a while.
> 
> I'll be putting up a birth announcement soon somewhere, but I havne't gotten that far yet. I was SO EXCITED when my hospital meals went from diabetic (such sad meals) to REGULAR right after birth. I even got a chocolate eclair with lunch! And they let me have juice!! I drank so much apple juice in the hospital because they would let me!
> 
> Best of Luck ladies! It was worth all the stress of testing to have a healthy little boy! Even though it was very annoying and I worried over every high number.

Huge congrats! glad everything went well for you. 

My bub's levels were really bad after birth apparently so he had to be put on a drip straight away unfortunately. BF was really hard as he was so little and wasn't ready for it but day 2 we managed to get him on and he managed within a week to get his levels high enoughthat the doctors were happy to take him off the drip. The day after he was taken off he stopped feeding :S

It was rough but all is good now and my little fella has chubby cheeks now so he has defiantly put on the weight he needed and is feeding well enough.


----------



## Spunky

cammy said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> Congrats MizzDeeDee!
> 
> I had my boy on June 9th, at 8:43 am after being induced for 50 hours. He was 13 days overdue! They waited until I had high blood pressure at my 10 day overdue appt and had me start induction at 11 days overdue. He was 7 lbs 12.7 oz. Not the big baby that the ultrasounds suggested he would be. I was able to have him vaginally with vacuum help after they booked me for a c-section (I was begging at hour 49 because after 2 hours of pushing they told me I had made NO progress. So they booked my OR and turned my epidural back on (HORRIBLE that they turned it off!) and I made enough progress for me to then beg for the vacuum to help!). I had a third degree tear and am very sore.
> 
> His blood sugars (spread an hour apart) were 45, 44, 41, and 40. He needed to be at least 50. I had been feeding him for like 2 hours! They said one more low number and the doctor wanted to put an IV in him, but the nurse asked if we could try formula before an IV. The next blood sugars were 58, 68, then 71 and he was in the clear! His feet were still blue grey when they took the first 4. His blood hadn't started circulating well enough, so when it finally did circulate his sugars jumpes nicely! We were really worried for a while.
> 
> I'll be putting up a birth announcement soon somewhere, but I havne't gotten that far yet. I was SO EXCITED when my hospital meals went from diabetic (such sad meals) to REGULAR right after birth. I even got a chocolate eclair with lunch! And they let me have juice!! I drank so much apple juice in the hospital because they would let me!
> 
> Best of Luck ladies! It was worth all the stress of testing to have a healthy little boy! Even though it was very annoying and I worried over every high number.
> 
> Huge congrats! glad everything went well for you.
> 
> My bub's levels were really bad after birth apparently so he had to be put on a drip straight away unfortunately. BF was really hard as he was so little and wasn't ready for it but day 2 we managed to get him on and he managed within a week to get his levels high enoughthat the doctors were happy to take him off the drip. The day after he was taken off he stopped feeding :S
> 
> It was rough but all is good now and my little fella has chubby cheeks now so he has defiantly put on the weight he needed and is feeding well enough.Click to expand...

I was in such a daze I missed your post about your birth! Sorry!!

Massive congrats! Sorry it went so rough! Glad you're both doing ok now! Must have been so scary! :hugs: I love the chubby checks! My little boy has them now too, and I'm waiting on the chubby thighs!:haha:


----------



## fedupwaiting

Cake question: I completely folded after dinner tonight and ate a huge piece of cake. Like massive :-( icing and cream and everything

I then came out of my mad feeding frenzy and immediately burst into tears that my greed had hurt my baby.

Was so scared to take my two hour post dinner Reading (I had a large portion of roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and swedes with gravy before the massive cake)

my level was 5.9!!

So what happened with the cake? Am I missing something important or did my body just deal with dessert well? Did my numbers go crazy then calm down??? I'm so confused!!

I'm not on met or insulin......although after my piggery "diet controlled"seems a disingenuous term :-(


----------



## MizzDeeDee

fedupwaiting said:


> Cake question: I completely folded after dinner tonight and ate a huge piece of cake. Like massive :-( icing and cream and everything
> 
> I then came out of my mad feeding frenzy and immediately burst into tears that my greed had hurt my baby.
> 
> Was so scared to take my two hour post dinner Reading (I had a large portion of roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and swedes with gravy before the massive cake)
> 
> my level was 5.9!!
> 
> So what happened with the cake? Am I missing something important or did my body just deal with dessert well? Did my numbers go crazy then calm down??? I'm so confused!!
> 
> I'm not on met or insulin......although after my piggery "diet controlled"seems a disingenuous term :-(

I noticed that I could handle carbs and sugar far better as the day progressed. My numbers were usually higher in the morning.........though at the end it didn't matter when or what I ate....but at the beginning I could have easily ate a piece of cake after dinner and would have got a decent reading. Not sure why this is, but I have heard of others being able to be more flexible with their diets at the night as opposed to the days and mornings.


----------



## hannahmyangel

MizzDeeDee said:


> fedupwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Cake question: I completely folded after dinner tonight and ate a huge piece of cake. Like massive :-( icing and cream and everything
> 
> I then came out of my mad feeding frenzy and immediately burst into tears that my greed had hurt my baby.
> 
> Was so scared to take my two hour post dinner Reading (I had a large portion of roast chicken, roast potatoes, carrots and swedes with gravy before the massive cake)
> 
> my level was 5.9!!
> 
> So what happened with the cake? Am I missing something important or did my body just deal with dessert well? Did my numbers go crazy then calm down??? I'm so confused!!
> 
> I'm not on met or insulin......although after my piggery "diet controlled"seems a disingenuous term :-(
> 
> I noticed that I could handle carbs and sugar far better as the day progressed. My numbers were usually higher in the morning.........though at the end it didn't matter when or what I ate....but at the beginning I could have easily ate a piece of cake after dinner and would have got a decent reading. Not sure why this is, but I have heard of others being able to be more flexible with their diets at the night as opposed to the days and mornings.Click to expand...

Can I just second that. My readings are always high in the mornings but seem to be fine at lunch and tea times. Ive tried many different breakfasts (poached egg on toast seem to be the best) but all still a lot higher than my evening readings.

I spoke to my nurse about it this morning and shes starting me on the meds (not sure which one yet) but she said I would only need to take it in the morning and its a very common thing. Im not sure why


----------



## fedupwaiting

I can totally get that girls- my worst level recently has been 7.3 and it was after a breakfast of sausage and bagel. Thankfully it was a one off and I learned my lesson.

And my GTT 2 hours after lucozade was only 7.0 so well within limits....twas my pesky fasting level of 5.1 that got me diagnosed.

So maybe I can have some fun foods if I leave it till later in the day? Or do you think in the two hours after my cake splurge my baby was flooded with sugar??? That is the bit I am unsure of.

I thought as long as my levels come down by two hours then whatever I had to eat was OK but then I panicked and thought maybe I can't have any sweet things without affecting baby?

Any thoughts? xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

I have the same problem - it's very normal to have higher readings in the morning than in the evening. I am on Metformin and on insulin at night and before breakfast. I have been having a few treats here and there in the evening and I think it's fine as long as you are keeping within your levels. I will find out at my growth scan on Thursday!!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Mornings are definitely the roughest for me as well and its the only time of day I need to take meds (for now) However, I've noticed my numbers steadily increasing no matter how careful I am so I'm sure they'll put me on more!


----------



## Spunky

Mornings werer the worst for me too. I had my birthday cake, and lots of it, and only got a high reading once. I had a hard time finding patterns with my numbers.


----------



## midori1999

I hope everyone is doing ok? 

I went into labour naturally in the early hours of yesterday morning, regular contractions started at about 7am. Abigail was born at 1.09pm yesterday. I managed with only gas and air and they didn't even have time to get my insulin/glucose drip in at the hospital, just the cantula ready for it! I was a bit worried about her blood sugars because of that, but they've been fine, 2.7, 3.6, 3.0 and then 3.6. (meant to be over 2.6) She was 6lb 15oz, so the scans were out by about 1/2lb. She's tiny but well rounded!!! Absolutely scrummy, but likes a good cry! 

My husband had flown back to work on Sunday night and so had to rush to get a flight back home again. It kept getting delayed and he eventually got to the hospital 20 mins before Abigail was born, just as I needed to push. Thank goodness he got there in time!!!


----------



## Mom2Ben

Congratulations midori!! Lovely name and size :) So lucky that your hubby made it in time!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Congratulations Midori!!!!!


----------



## Spunky

Congrats midori! Great job!!


----------



## fedupwaiting

congratulations Midori!!! I love her name :)


----------



## cammy

congrats Midori :D well done


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Congrats Midori!


----------



## MilosMommy7

midori- congrats!


----------



## MilosMommy7

does anyone know if/when they check the LO for juvenile diabetes? or do they wait to see if they show signs of it when they're older.


----------



## jocelynmarie

Did anyone's fundal height change very quickly?

Mine has always measured pretty spot on, even a week small sometimes... but now at 30 weeks my fundal height (if I did it correctly and I'm fairly sure I did) is measuring between 35-37 cm. I have a dr appt tomorrow so I'll find out for sure, but did anyone else go through a really huge growth spurt like that?


----------



## kdea547

I've been measuring spot on every visit. If the doc confirms that much of an increase, I imagine they'll want to do an ultrasound to check baby's size and your fluid level. Hopefully your baby is just laying in a weird position! Good luck.


----------



## Spunky

jocelynmarie said:


> Did anyone's fundal height change very quickly?
> 
> Mine has always measured pretty spot on, even a week small sometimes... but now at 30 weeks my fundal height (if I did it correctly and I'm fairly sure I did) is measuring between 35-37 cm. I have a dr appt tomorrow so I'll find out for sure, but did anyone else go through a really huge growth spurt like that?

Mine were always a week behind, so I don't know. But I have heard of a lot of girls trying to do their own fundal height and being way off from the doctors, so maybe you just did it wrong? That would be a crazy growth spurt! Good Luck at the doctor's appointment. :thumbup:


----------



## jocelynmarie

Well, she told me to wait until I go to my ob for my fundal height as she doesn't do it very often either. lol

She raised my med dosage by quite a bit, said what I've been eating is perfect and even said to increase how many snacks I eat. Just can't seem to eat all that I'm supposed to!!

I've lost 2 pounds since I last went in. I'm assuming probably from eating healthier? She wasn't concerned about it since I'm on the heavier side to begin with.


----------



## Spunky

jocelynmarie said:


> Well, she told me to wait until I go to my ob for my fundal height as she doesn't do it very often either. lol
> 
> She raised my med dosage by quite a bit, said what I've been eating is perfect and even said to increase how many snacks I eat. Just can't seem to eat all that I'm supposed to!!
> 
> I've lost 2 pounds since I last went in. I'm assuming probably from eating healthier? She wasn't concerned about it since I'm on the heavier side to begin with.

After changing my diet to my gestational diabetes diet I lost like 4lbs in a week and lost a couple more if I remember correctly. I did gain it all back, but yes, eating healthier can make a huge difference very quickly. My doctor wasn't concerned. As long as your doctors aren't concerned it's a good thing cause it really helped me keep my weight under control! I was overweight (BMI 29) and I gained 23 lbs total. If I hadn't had to change my diet I bet I would have gained the 40+lbs my mom did when pregnant with my brother and I.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> jocelynmarie said:
> 
> 
> Well, she told me to wait until I go to my ob for my fundal height as she doesn't do it very often either. lol
> 
> She raised my med dosage by quite a bit, said what I've been eating is perfect and even said to increase how many snacks I eat. Just can't seem to eat all that I'm supposed to!!
> 
> I've lost 2 pounds since I last went in. I'm assuming probably from eating healthier? She wasn't concerned about it since I'm on the heavier side to begin with.
> 
> After changing my diet to my gestational diabetes diet I lost like 4lbs in a week and lost a couple more if I remember correctly. I did gain it all back, but yes, eating healthier can make a huge difference very quickly. My doctor wasn't concerned. As long as your doctors aren't concerned it's a good thing cause it really helped me keep my weight under control! I was overweight (BMI 29) and I gained 23 lbs total. If I hadn't had to change my diet I bet I would have gained the 40+lbs my mom did when pregnant with my brother and I.Click to expand...

How cute is he?


----------



## jocelynmarie

MizzDeeDee said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jocelynmarie said:
> 
> 
> Well, she told me to wait until I go to my ob for my fundal height as she doesn't do it very often either. lol
> 
> She raised my med dosage by quite a bit, said what I've been eating is perfect and even said to increase how many snacks I eat. Just can't seem to eat all that I'm supposed to!!
> 
> I've lost 2 pounds since I last went in. I'm assuming probably from eating healthier? She wasn't concerned about it since I'm on the heavier side to begin with.
> 
> After changing my diet to my gestational diabetes diet I lost like 4lbs in a week and lost a couple more if I remember correctly. I did gain it all back, but yes, eating healthier can make a huge difference very quickly. My doctor wasn't concerned. As long as your doctors aren't concerned it's a good thing cause it really helped me keep my weight under control! I was overweight (BMI 29) and I gained 23 lbs total. If I hadn't had to change my diet I bet I would have gained the 40+lbs my mom did when pregnant with my brother and I.Click to expand...
> 
> How cute is he?Click to expand...

Super, super cute!!!! I love his expression!!


----------



## Spunky

Thanks Ladies! I'm lovin him!!! So weird to be a mom though!!!


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> Thanks Ladies! I'm lovin him!!! So weird to be a mom though!!!

Okay.....too bad we don't believe in prearranged marriage because we could SO hook up your baby with mine!


----------



## sw121

Well my baby arrived by ELCS last Friday - which seems like no time at all, but at the same time it seems like we've had him around forever!!

They were way off the weight estimates - the final growth scan had him at 95th percentile and therefore expected to be over 9lbs, but he was actually 7lbs 11oz, which is bang on 50th percentile for boys! I was so pleased when they told us, and it's such a relief not to have to monitor my blood glucose anymore. Just have to have my GTT in 5 more weeks and hopefully I will have the all clear.

LO has not taken well to BF - I've been told I'm doing everything right, LO did latch on well but he won't suck - my midwife says that unfortunately some babies are just lazy in this respect. He was like it from birth and because of the GD they had to give him formula within a couple of hours of birth, which really upset me. One week on, he's getting less skilled at BF rather than more - I'm facing a difficult decision in the next 24 hours - I think we may have to go onto formula, because he won't take it from the breast and I've not been able to express enough for him - he's still losing weight and we're having daily visits from the midwife at the moment to monitor him :cry:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

sw121 said:


> Well my baby arrived by ELCS last Friday - which seems like no time at all, but at the same time it seems like we've had him around forever!!
> 
> They were way off the weight estimates - the final growth scan had him at 95th percentile and therefore expected to be over 9lbs, but he was actually 7lbs 11oz, which is bang on 50th percentile for boys! I was so pleased when they told us, and it's such a relief not to have to monitor my blood glucose anymore. Just have to have my GTT in 5 more weeks and hopefully I will have the all clear.
> 
> LO has not taken well to BF - I've been told I'm doing everything right, LO did latch on well but he won't suck - my midwife says that unfortunately some babies are just lazy in this respect. He was like it from birth and because of the GD they had to give him formula within a couple of hours of birth, which really upset me. One week on, he's getting less skilled at BF rather than more - I'm facing a difficult decision in the next 24 hours - I think we may have to go onto formula, because he won't take it from the breast and I've not been able to express enough for him - he's still losing weight and we're having daily visits from the midwife at the moment to monitor him :cry:

Congrats! I am so happy for you....but am sorry about the BF.. :cry:

Maybe you can express some?:flower:


----------



## kdea547

Gorgeous babies! Seeing them makes me even more excited for mine to get here.


----------



## jocelynmarie

kdea547 said:


> Gorgeous babies! Seeing them makes me even more excited for mine to get here.

Me too!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hold him and snuggle him and see his beautiful little face!!!!


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee - lol She's pretty cute! I'm sure we could have come up with a great arrangement.

sw121 - Congrats!! They were way off the weight estimate by ultrasound for us too. Figured he would be high 8's, low 9's and mine was 7lbs12oz. Archie looks very cute in his bed! So sorry BF hasn't worked out. I'm not necessarily finding it fun (the bleeding has stopped but the latch hurts a LOT everytime still), but I too would be devestated to be forced into FF (it's fine if it's by choice, but being told he's not thriving and I would have to switch would upset me). So :hugs: My cousin's son didn't have a good suck, and she wasn't producing enough supply (she said her milk kind of came in day 10) and she spent almost 8 weeks round the clock trying to BF then pump. She said she had a much better time once she finally switched to formula (though she didn't want to) it took the pressure off of feedings, her husband was able to help in the feedings too (which means she didn't have to do ALL of the middle of the night feedings). I hope things work out whichever way you have to go.

kdea547 and jocelynmarie - I can't believe how long I spent pregnant waiting for him and now I can't even remember being pregnant! It will seem like forever, but you're almost there!!


----------



## cammy

sw121 said:


> Well my baby arrived by ELCS last Friday - which seems like no time at all, but at the same time it seems like we've had him around forever!!
> 
> They were way off the weight estimates - the final growth scan had him at 95th percentile and therefore expected to be over 9lbs, but he was actually 7lbs 11oz, which is bang on 50th percentile for boys! I was so pleased when they told us, and it's such a relief not to have to monitor my blood glucose anymore. Just have to have my GTT in 5 more weeks and hopefully I will have the all clear.
> 
> LO has not taken well to BF - I've been told I'm doing everything right, LO did latch on well but he won't suck - my midwife says that unfortunately some babies are just lazy in this respect. He was like it from birth and because of the GD they had to give him formula within a couple of hours of birth, which really upset me. One week on, he's getting less skilled at BF rather than more - I'm facing a difficult decision in the next 24 hours - I think we may have to go onto formula, because he won't take it from the breast and I've not been able to express enough for him - he's still losing weight and we're having daily visits from the midwife at the moment to monitor him :cry:

huge congrats xxo :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee - lol She's pretty cute! I'm sure we could have come up with a great arrangement.
> 
> sw121 - Congrats!! They were way off the weight estimate by ultrasound for us too. Figured he would be high 8's, low 9's and mine was 7lbs12oz. Archie looks very cute in his bed! So sorry BF hasn't worked out. I'm not necessarily finding it fun (the bleeding has stopped but the latch hurts a LOT everytime still), but I too would be devestated to be forced into FF (it's fine if it's by choice, but being told he's not thriving and I would have to switch would upset me). So :hugs: My cousin's son didn't have a good suck, and she wasn't producing enough supply (she said her milk kind of came in day 10) and she spent almost 8 weeks round the clock trying to BF then pump. She said she had a much better time once she finally switched to formula (though she didn't want to) it took the pressure off of feedings, her husband was able to help in the feedings too (which means she didn't have to do ALL of the middle of the night feedings). I hope things work out whichever way you have to go.
> 
> kdea547 and jocelynmarie - I can't believe how long I spent pregnant waiting for him and now I can't even remember being pregnant! It will seem like forever, but you're almost there!!

sw121 and spunky- They were WAY off on Corrine's weight too. Said she would be close to 10 pounds and she was 7'11. I am BFing too and it isn't a picnic to be sure. Cracked bloody nipples and having to use nipple shields on and off... I just keep thinking of how good it is for her and I imagine if I wasn't so stubborn I would have started ff by now. 

And Spunky- again with the parallels.. your birth story and mine are somewhat similar. My induction was on that Monday at 4p.m. and I had her via c-section on Wed at 7:12 p.m... so over 48 hours of labor.. it was horrible. I wish I could have had her vaginally but I wouldn't progress... so no tear like you had you poor thing but a c-section which I didn't want at all. Just interesting it turned out so similar. It had to be because of the induction... I wouldn't want to have that EVER again.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Congratulations sw121! I'm sorry that it looks as if you are going to have to FF but do whatever is best for you and baby - don't beat yourself up about it. I had to FF my son too as he wouldn't latch and he's absolutely fine :) 

As for me - I had my growth scan on Thurs. Baby is estimated to be 2.5 pounds and tummy measurement is slightly above average but they aren't worried about it. The thing is baby is breech and I have a low lying placenta :( Seriously, GD, breech baby and low lying placenta?!!! I think baby has plenty of time to turn still but apparently breech and placenta previa go hand in hand (and it's more likely if you've had a previous section) so I am pretty much resigned that I will be having an elective section at 39 weeks. However, I have 2 more scans - 32 and 36 weeks to check on things so will find out then.

My sugars have been okay recently - managing with the insulin but I know they will start to increase over the next couple of weeks.

Loving seeing all the baby pics - they are all gorgeous!!! Enjoy this special time :hugs:


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee - I used the nipple shields faithfully for 4 days (no bf without them!) then on and off for a couple more days for whichever one looked like it might be going back to bleeding. Also let my nipples air out a lot and they healed somewhat quickly. Hopefully yours will get better soon too. I thought it was weird when you said your induction was 48+ hours too! At 49 hours I wanted the c-section! And they scheduled the OR for the 50 hour mark, but I got him out at that time. Definitely didn't go how I wanted and while they said it could take 2-3 days to be induced, I just figured once thigns got moving they would move, but alas, they didn't. Hopefully next time I wont need to be induced. Will there be a next time for you? My cousin was quite tramatized and it's been a year and a half and she thinks she may stick to one. I hope to have another, but I am much more hesitant since I know how bad it can be now.

Mom2Ben - :hugs: I felt like problems were piling on top of problems during pregnancy. Glad your sugars have been good, but I would be upset about the breech and GD and placenta previa!! Damn! You sound like you're hanging in there though. Have you had a previous section?


----------



## sw121

MizzDeeDee said:


> Congrats! I am so happy for you....but am sorry about the BF.. :cry:
> 
> Maybe you can express some?:flower:

we made the decision yesterday to stop trying to get LO to feed straight from the breast as he was less and less interested and we would all end up very frustrated. I was finding it so tiring - we'd spend 20 mins trying to get him to suck from the breast, then feed him some express from a bottle, then have to top up with formula, then I had to try and express some more for the next feed. The midwife had us on a strict 3 hourly feeding regime to see if he could gain weight, but the feeds/expressing would take me up to 1.5 hours. I was finding it all very stressful, so we just decided we would go to formula and I would try and express milk 3 - 4 times a day, so that he would at least get some breast milk.

Since then I've felt much less pressured and I'm expressing loads!! I went from only being able to express 30 - 40 mls, to sometimes being able to express 120mls in one go. I now have loads stocked up in the fridge, which we're saving for the night time feeds for convenience. 

I'm disappointed that he won't feed from the breast (from a bonding POV) and that he's not exclusively on breast milk, but at least he'll still be getting at least 3 feeds a day from me.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee - I used the nipple shields faithfully for 4 days (no bf without them!) then on and off for a couple more days for whichever one looked like it might be going back to bleeding. Also let my nipples air out a lot and they healed somewhat quickly. Hopefully yours will get better soon too. I thought it was weird when you said your induction was 48+ hours too! At 49 hours I wanted the c-section! And they scheduled the OR for the 50 hour mark, but I got him out at that time. Definitely didn't go how I wanted and while they said it could take 2-3 days to be induced, I just figured once thigns got moving they would move, but alas, they didn't. Hopefully next time I wont need to be induced. Will there be a next time for you? My cousin was quite tramatized and it's been a year and a half and she thinks she may stick to one. I hope to have another, but I am much more hesitant since I know how bad it can be now.
> 
> Mom2Ben - :hugs: I felt like problems were piling on top of problems during pregnancy. Glad your sugars have been good, but I would be upset about the breech and GD and placenta previa!! Damn! You sound like you're hanging in there though. Have you had a previous section?

Anything is possible...but the labor was a turn off.....though I guess I would be a c-section again.........


I'm also old...so this might be it.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

sw121 said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Congrats! I am so happy for you....but am sorry about the BF.. :cry:
> 
> Maybe you can express some?:flower:
> 
> we made the decision yesterday to stop trying to get LO to feed straight from the breast as he was less and less interested and we would all end up very frustrated. I was finding it so tiring - we'd spend 20 mins trying to get him to suck from the breast, then feed him some express from a bottle, then have to top up with formula, then I had to try and express some more for the next feed. The midwife had us on a strict 3 hourly feeding regime to see if he could gain weight, but the feeds/expressing would take me up to 1.5 hours. I was finding it all very stressful, so we just decided we would go to formula and I would try and express milk 3 - 4 times a day, so that he would at least get some breast milk.
> 
> Since then I've felt much less pressured and I'm expressing loads!! I went from only being able to express 30 - 40 mls, to sometimes being able to express 120mls in one go. I now have loads stocked up in the fridge, which we're saving for the night time feeds for convenience.
> 
> I'm disappointed that he won't feed from the breast (from a bonding POV) and that he's not exclusively on breast milk, but at least he'll still be getting at least 3 feeds a day from me.Click to expand...

That is great about the expressing! Hate to say, but the expressing is surely easier......it's gotta be easier on the breasts!


----------



## Spunky

MizzDeeDee said:


> Anything is possible...but the labor was a turn off.....though I guess I would be a c-section again.........
> 
> 
> I'm also old...so this might be it.

How old are you? Labor/delivery was so horrible. I can't imagine going through it again, but seeing James I'm not sure I could only have one newborn. (Not trying to pressure/sway, just things I've been thinking about and with someone with similar experiences I like to see what others' opinions might be.) I'm still having random crying fits over how horrible labor was. My husband was asking me if it was the pain or what about it, and to me it was just the whole experience. How long it took, how frustrating it was, yes the pain, the uncertinaty, feeling like I wasn't doing enough (I kept getting told I wasn't pushing hard enough, etc).
And I really don't want to go through GD again and all the antibiotics from possibly being GBS + again, and worrying over the 20 week scan (we're going to see a specialist for James soon about problems they found at his 20 week scan, and again at 26 weeks, 27 weeks, 33 weeks, and the day he was born)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> MizzDeeDee said:
> 
> 
> Anything is possible...but the labor was a turn off.....though I guess I would be a c-section again.........
> 
> 
> I'm also old...so this might be it.
> 
> How old are you? Labor/delivery was so horrible. I can't imagine going through it again, but seeing James I'm not sure I could only have one newborn. (Not trying to pressure/sway, just things I've been thinking about and with someone with similar experiences I like to see what others' opinions might be.) I'm still having random crying fits over how horrible labor was. My husband was asking me if it was the pain or what about it, and to me it was just the whole experience. How long it took, how frustrating it was, yes the pain, the uncertinaty, feeling like I wasn't doing enough (I kept getting told I wasn't pushing hard enough, etc).
> And I really don't want to go through GD again and all the antibiotics from possibly being GBS + again, and worrying over the 20 week scan (we're going to see a specialist for James soon about problems they found at his 20 week scan, and again at 26 weeks, 27 weeks, 33 weeks, and the day he was born)Click to expand...

35 in August. Literally ....the labor was worse than the c-section. By the end I was relieved when they told me they wanted me to have a c-section. I was in such pain that I threw up pretty much at least every hour...I won't be forgetting it soon either. It was horrible... and yes, I wouldn't mind another.. but my age and my health is a factor. I have alot of health problems. I lucked out this time... I worry I wouldn't be so lucky again...but you never know!


----------



## kdea547

Mom2Ben said:


> Congratulations sw121! I'm sorry that it looks as if you are going to have to FF but do whatever is best for you and baby - don't beat yourself up about it. I had to FF my son too as he wouldn't latch and he's absolutely fine :)
> 
> As for me - I had my growth scan on Thurs. Baby is estimated to be 2.5 pounds and tummy measurement is slightly above average but they aren't worried about it. The thing is baby is breech and I have a low lying placenta :( Seriously, GD, breech baby and low lying placenta?!!! I think baby has plenty of time to turn still but apparently breech and placenta previa go hand in hand (and it's more likely if you've had a previous section) so I am pretty much resigned that I will be having an elective section at 39 weeks. However, I have 2 more scans - 32 and 36 weeks to check on things so will find out then.
> 
> My sugars have been okay recently - managing with the insulin but I know they will start to increase over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Loving seeing all the baby pics - they are all gorgeous!!! Enjoy this special time :hugs:

Awww...hugs and best of luck. My girl was still breech at my last ultrasound 31+5. They don't seem too concerned. Also, when my doctor has a feel, she always says she's head down, so I know she's spinning circles in there. Mine was measuring 3lb 15 oz at 30+5 and I thought that was enormous? But the ultrasound tech said all was good, that she was measuring about 4 days ahead, and looked like her tummy was measuring maybe a week and a couple of days ahead, which is not much at this stage, especially considering the inaccuracy of ultrasounds when they start getting this big.

I am having to increase my insulin all the time these days! I had about a 4 week stretch where my blood sugar stayed pretty stable, then bam! every 3 days I need to increase. I'm so ready to be done with it!


----------



## First.timer

Hi ladies it looks like I will be joining you! I'm due september 11th with my first baby, just been diagnosed with GD boderline and waiting for my appointment to get a finger pricking kit :s not loving that idea and basially terrified after having the words still birth thrown around the room. I'm terrified about being induced and want to know what the chances of me having a section are as well? Help!!!! Xx


----------



## jocelynmarie

First.timer said:


> Hi ladies it looks like I will be joining you! I'm due september 11th with my first baby, just been diagnosed with GD boderline and waiting for my appointment to get a finger pricking kit :s not loving that idea and basially terrified after having the words still birth thrown around the room. I'm terrified about being induced and want to know what the chances of me having a section are as well? Help!!!! Xx

:hugs: Its not as bad as it first seems. It can be frustrating to try to figure out your sugar levels and why sometimes they are high and other times they are fine. I've been placed on Glyburide to help control my numbers, but its looking like I'll be needing insulin soon as my numbers still climb.

So far my OB has said they will not let me go beyond my due date, but nothing else about being induced earlier and nothing about a c-section. If you're borderline, you should be able to easily control your sugar levels with diet. Usually when you're diet controlled they will let you deliver when baby is ready to come out.

I've got non stress tests coming up and I'm assuming they'll do an ultrasound at some point too, but so far have given me no reason to think everything won't be just fine.


----------



## Spunky

First.timer said:


> Hi ladies it looks like I will be joining you! I'm due september 11th with my first baby, just been diagnosed with GD boderline and waiting for my appointment to get a finger pricking kit :s not loving that idea and basially terrified after having the words still birth thrown around the room. I'm terrified about being induced and want to know what the chances of me having a section are as well? Help!!!! Xx

It is super overwhelming in the beginning and I hated it, but you get used to it. It's a major lifestyle change if you eat carbs and sugars (or just plain crap like I used to) but like I said it becomes habit. You'll have a ton more appointments with probably a diabetic person and a dietician. 
How terrible that they would throw still birth out there!
I was diet controlled and they let me go 11 days over before they induced me and I had him at 13 days overdue (inductions can suck if your body isn't ready, though many women are and have great experiences!). If everything goes well and your sugars are maintained then the baby wont be super large (look at the last few babies that were born in this thread, most were around 7-8lbs). My little man being 13 days late was only 7lbs12oz. Medicated gals (by pills or insulin) don't seem to be let to get to their due date. But check your hospital's policy. Mine said if I were medicated I wouldn't see my due date, they'd take me before, full term, but before 40 weeks. Best of Luck!


----------



## First.timer

Thank you :) I was pretty upset that they started talking about still birth risk to be honest. My score was 0.4 percent over and they acted like my baby was going to die. I had a scan today which I suppose is a plus and got a little picture of him sucking his thumb :) every cloud...!


----------



## lucyl107

Hi first timer.
I was exactly like you when they told me I had GD. The midwife and consultant both frightened the life out of me with how they presented the information. I know they need to make us aware of the risks but it was the way they said it like my baby was pretty much doomed! Having had some time to digest it and speaking to others who had GD and successful pregnancies I feel better. My own midwife also helped put things into perspective for me. She said that the complications are all real risks but they're much more of a risk to the ladies who go undiagnosed. She said GD is one of most common pregnancy complications and one of most easily controlled. She also said should there be any problems because with GD we are so closely monitored it would be picked up on straight away and would be able to be dealt with.


----------



## Frustrated

Hi Ladies, I also am borderline and have been finger pricking all week. Tomorrow, I have to call the diabetic midwife with my readings to discuss next steps. My readings have been quite mixed. Some completely within the normal range but a few in the 8 region as well. Does anyone know what they class as the level where they prescribe meds rather than just diet control?

Thank you x


----------



## First.timer

Feeling heaps better already just talking to you lot- its really a lot to take in I don't have a fantasticaly unhealthy diet at all :s looking forward to monday to get more info.. :(


----------



## lucyl107

Hi Frustrated.
They started me on diet control but as majority of my readings were over 7.8 they put me on metformin. Then because met didn't control my fasting level I was moved onto insulin aswell. I was told they tend to put you on meds quickly as they are under time pressure to get the diabetes under control for the safety of the baby. I was told they have really strict margins and 7.8 is the absolute max for post eating readings. It does seem that different Drs say different things though so don't just take my word on it.


----------



## Frustrated

Thanks Lucyl107

I guess I will just have to wait and see what they say. Before you were diagnosed with GD and started meds, was your baby measuring normal? I had a growth scan on the same day as my GTT and the measurements were all fine so I am hoping the GTT isnt effecting bubba at the moment and carries on like that xxx


----------



## lucyl107

Yes all was normal and I have my next growth scan on July 11th when I will be 28 weeks so fingers crossed he will still be normal size! I have been told that I will definitely be inuced between 38 and 39 weeks now I am on meds. At my hospital this is standard procedure and applies for metformin aswell as insulin. x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies - how is everyone getting along? I have had a really strange few days - my readings have been completely normal even with food that I shouldn't be having :shrug:

We were away for the weekend at a friend's place and I couldn't control what I was eating. I was really worried but 2 hours after all meals, my readings were between 5 and 6. So strange. I am still on Metformin and I am taking slow acting insulin at night and fast acting before breakfast and I have also been having a few lows just before lunch (between 3 and 3.5) which make me feel awful. It's almost as if I shouldn't be having the insulin anymore?! I am seeing the consultants again on Thurs so will speak to them but I'm not complaining!

Hope you're all coping! x


----------



## First.timer

ill be interested to see what they say as although ive only been doing it for one day lol my readings are all between 5- 6 no matter what i eat....i know its bad but to test it ive just eaten a magnum after my meal and some bread and im gonna see what the results are at 9..... :s


----------



## kdea547

Mom2Ben said:


> Hi ladies - how is everyone getting along? I have had a really strange few days - my readings have been completely normal even with food that I shouldn't be having :shrug:
> 
> We were away for the weekend at a friend's place and I couldn't control what I was eating. I was really worried but 2 hours after all meals, my readings were between 5 and 6. So strange. I am still on Metformin and I am taking slow acting insulin at night and fast acting before breakfast and I have also been having a few lows just before lunch (between 3 and 3.5) which make me feel awful. It's almost as if I shouldn't be having the insulin anymore?! I am seeing the consultants again on Thurs so will speak to them but I'm not complaining!
> 
> Hope you're all coping! x

I think ups and downs are par for the course. I have stretches of weeks where I don't need to change my meds and days in there where I get lows no matter what I eat (cereal and milk for breakfast - low, drink soda and eat chips and sugary crap - go low again). It just seems to be part of the hormonal surges.


----------



## Folly

Mom2Ben - How did you get on with your consultant? I'm diet controlled and the past few days my readings have been much lower than they normally would be, notice we're around the same due date so wondering if it's something about this bit of pregnancy!


----------



## First.timer

Folly said:


> Mom2Ben - How did you get on with your consultant? I'm diet controlled and the past few days my readings have been much lower than they normally would be, notice we're around the same due date so wondering if it's something about this bit of pregnancy!

we are due very similar days what are your readings on average? x


----------



## Mom2Ben

Folly said:


> Mom2Ben - How did you get on with your consultant? I'm diet controlled and the past few days my readings have been much lower than they normally would be, notice we're around the same due date so wondering if it's something about this bit of pregnancy!

Hey Folly - just got back from my appointment. They basically said it could be the Metformin that is helping keep my levels down from lunch onwards as well as the slow acting insulin I'm taking at night. Also they said that no two pregnancies will be the same so I might have had really high readings last time at this stage but doesn't mean it will be the same this time. I'm not complaining about it though! Means I can have a few extra carbs for lunch and dinner :) 

Are you on Metformin or Insulin and is this your second pregnancy?


----------



## jocelynmarie

Just had my appointment as well. Dodged the insulin bullet one more time, but doesn't look like I'm likely to avoid it much longer, I'm maxed on my dosage of Glyburide so if my numbers don't stay consistent, to insulin I will go. I hate poking my fingers, the thought of injecting myself is not a happy one.

Mom2Ben, have they said anything about inducing you since you're on insulin?


----------



## Mom2Ben

jocelynmarie said:


> Just had my appointment as well. Dodged the insulin bullet one more time, but doesn't look like I'm likely to avoid it much longer, I'm maxed on my dosage of Glyburide so if my numbers don't stay consistent, to insulin I will go. I hate poking my fingers, the thought of injecting myself is not a happy one.
> 
> Mom2Ben, have they said anything about inducing you since you're on insulin?

I was induced last time which ended in c-section so they won't induce me this time in case of uterine rupture. They are going to do a sweep at 38 weeks and if nothing happens, I will have another section at 39 weeks. 

To be honest - the finger pricking is far worse than the insulin so if you do need to go on it, you will be fine! :)


----------



## Folly

Nope, no metformin or insulin as yet! First baby, was a little bit worried by it dropping the past few days as my last growth scan showed bumps growth has gone from the 95th to the 50th centile in 3 weeks and my amniotic fluid is low. That said, I am beginning to think something it up with my glucose meter! I did a before lunch reading and it came up 1.2! Took another it came back at 3.9, hmm!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Mom2Ben said:


> jocelynmarie said:
> 
> 
> Just had my appointment as well. Dodged the insulin bullet one more time, but doesn't look like I'm likely to avoid it much longer, I'm maxed on my dosage of Glyburide so if my numbers don't stay consistent, to insulin I will go. I hate poking my fingers, the thought of injecting myself is not a happy one.
> 
> Mom2Ben, have they said anything about inducing you since you're on insulin?
> 
> I was induced last time which ended in c-section so they won't induce me this time in case of uterine rupture. They are going to do a sweep at 38 weeks and if nothing happens, I will have another section at 39 weeks.
> 
> To be honest - the finger pricking is far worse than the insulin so if you do need to go on it, you will be fine! :)Click to expand...

Thats good to know, I have a non stress test coming up in a few weeks on the 28th, so I'm hoping my OB will give me a better idea of what to expect. All I know so far is that they won't let me go past my due date.


----------



## First.timer

Isn't it bad for the readings to be under 4?? Mine are usualy 4.3-5.7 do a lot of early inductions end up in sections? Xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

Yip - anything under 4 isn't good but you will (or should) feel it. It normally only happens when you're on Insulin but it makes you feel really weak and shaky and then you have to eat something with lots of sugar to bring your levels back to normal. It's happened to me a few times and you feel as if you're going to pass out.


----------



## First.timer

I don't think I have it.....I ate a muffin with cream today followed by 2 fab lollys and 2 hours later my reading was 5.4......lol x


----------



## Mom2Ben

How have your readings been first thing in the morning and after breakfast? Mine are worst then but I can get away with eating pretty much anything for lunch and dinner...


----------



## First.timer

Mornings usualy 4.3 ish and after breakfast really depends- today was 6.3 but I had 3 slices of peanut butter on toast!! If I eat the recomended amount they are like 5.6 on average...I dunno- highest reading I've had was 6.7 but I ate out at a restaurant and ate the equivilent of 10 dinners tbh...


----------



## jocelynmarie

Mom2Ben said:


> How have your readings been first thing in the morning and after breakfast? Mine are worst then but I can get away with eating pretty much anything for lunch and dinner...

I'm jealous of this, I have to be careful at every meal!! Mornings are definitely the worst though!


----------



## Spunky

First.timer - My doctor wasn't concerned with low numbers as long as I wasn't medicated. My fasting would be a 3.4 sometimes and I would get 4 after eating several meals. He said while a normal diabetic that would be too low, a GD would be ok because we have more fluid our levels will be lower. If you're feeling shaky however that's not a good thing. Make sure to check with your doctor though as they don't all seem to have the same opinion.

Yes, inductions have a higher rate of c-section. The reasoining is if you're being induced there's a reason, you're not in labor when they want. If you haven't gone into labor on your own your body may not be ready for labor. If your body isn't ready it's going to be more resistant to getting going, and will take longer, and not being ready will lead to more complications, leading to a c-section. HOWEVER, that doesn't mean that all end in c-section. I was induced took 50 hours and I did end up having a vaginal birth (though I asked for vacuum assistance). My doctor was very upfront about saying c-section rates are higher with induction. You might want to ask your doctor their rates. :)


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Spunky said:


> First.timer - My doctor wasn't concerned with low numbers as long as I wasn't medicated. My fasting would be a 3.4 sometimes and I would get 4 after eating several meals. He said while a normal diabetic that would be too low, a GD would be ok because we have more fluid our levels will be lower. If you're feeling shaky however that's not a good thing. Make sure to check with your doctor though as they don't all seem to have the same opinion.
> 
> Yes, inductions have a higher rate of c-section. The reasoining is if you're being induced there's a reason, you're not in labor when they want. If you haven't gone into labor on your own your body may not be ready for labor. If your body isn't ready it's going to be more resistant to getting going, and will take longer, and not being ready will lead to more complications, leading to a c-section. HOWEVER, that doesn't mean that all end in c-section. I was induced took 50 hours and I did end up having a vaginal birth (though I asked for vacuum assistance). My doctor was very upfront about saying c-section rates are higher with induction. You might want to ask your doctor their rates. :)

^^^wss

I had pretty close to the same experience as Spunky but mine ended in C-section...and it was okay. I never even took the pain killers they gave me. 

I didn't want a C-section either,but it wasn't bad at all. 

Just another perspective. :flower:


----------



## zelda

I have just found out I have GD at 32 weeks( the hospital got the results wrong at 28 weeks) and have a baby measuring 36. the doctor at the clinic told me I was at high risk of stillbirth because of it being uncontrolled and there is not much that can be done because of how many weeks I am. I cant believe this is happening if I had known i could have done something. I am so scared.
Has anyone had uncontrolled GD and had a healthy baby.


----------



## Mom2Ben

zelda said:


> I have just found out I have GD at 32 weeks( the hospital got the results wrong at 28 weeks) and have a baby measuring 36. the doctor at the clinic told me I was at high risk of stillbirth because of it being uncontrolled and there is not much that can be done because of how many weeks I am. I cant believe this is happening if I had known i could have done something. I am so scared.
> Has anyone had uncontrolled GD and had a healthy baby.

I can't believe how badly some doctors handle GD!!!! I have been told that there may be a risk of stillbirth with uncontrolled GD but the risk is still very low. Being told that you don't have enough time is ridiculous. You still have 8 weeks left to control your levels - have you been given a monitor and told what and what not to eat? You should also have been offered a growth scan (possibly even 2 - one now and one at 36 weeks). 

If I was you, I would try and see someone else or make a complaint.


----------



## kdea547

zelda said:


> I have just found out I have GD at 32 weeks( the hospital got the results wrong at 28 weeks) and have a baby measuring 36. the doctor at the clinic told me I was at high risk of stillbirth because of it being uncontrolled and there is not much that can be done because of how many weeks I am. I cant believe this is happening if I had known i could have done something. I am so scared.
> Has anyone had uncontrolled GD and had a healthy baby.

Relax. You're doctor is insane and has no bedside manner. The risk of stillbirth with uncontrolled GD is still a very low risk. Besides, at 32 weeks, you still have plenty of time to get things under control. You can't change how big your baby is, but you can minimize the risk of other complications. You need to be paired with a dietician and given a meter to start testing right away. With diet and insulin (if you're numbers are bad enough) you can achieve control within a week, seriously. If diet isn't enough, please ask to be put on insulin rather than an oral drug as insulin will start working in your body faster than other drugs will. Your baby will more than likely be perfectly healthy, especially if you watch what you're doing from now on.

1. Get a blood glucose meter right away and start testing at minimum when you wake in the morning and 1-2 hours after every meal.

2. Demand to see a dietician and diabetes specialist as soon as possible.

3. Until you see a dietician, cut out sugar and simple starches (white bread, potatoes, etc.) and focus on eating lots of veggies and protein, with reasonable amounts of whole grains, fruits, and dairy (all 3 have higher amounts of carbs and these are what you should be counting). Try to keep to no more than 50 g of carbs at each main meal and about 15 g of carbs for snacks and always pair your carbs with a little fat and some protein.

4. Demand a growth scan if you haven't had one. If your 36 week measurement is based off of fundal height, that really means nothing. It could mean that baby is big, you have too much fluid, that the doctor measured wrong, or just that baby is in a weird position.

5. Breathe and relax. Make sure you pay attention to fetal movements and see someone right away if you notice that baby is not as active or is a whole lot more active (frantic movement) than usual. This is the best indication of his/her health.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Mom2Ben said:


> zelda said:
> 
> 
> I have just found out I have GD at 32 weeks( the hospital got the results wrong at 28 weeks) and have a baby measuring 36. the doctor at the clinic told me I was at high risk of stillbirth because of it being uncontrolled and there is not much that can be done because of how many weeks I am. I cant believe this is happening if I had known i could have done something. I am so scared.
> Has anyone had uncontrolled GD and had a healthy baby.
> 
> I can't believe how badly some doctors handle GD!!!! I have been told that there may be a risk of stillbirth with uncontrolled GD but the risk is still very low. Being told that you don't have enough time is ridiculous. You still have 8 weeks left to control your levels - have you been given a monitor and told what and what not to eat? You should also have been offered a growth scan (possibly even 2 - one now and one at 36 weeks).
> 
> If I was you, I would try and see someone else or make a complaint.Click to expand...

Very low risk...more with type 1 or 2...NOT GD.... your Doctor is being an ass.


----------



## Spunky

zelda said:


> I have just found out I have GD at 32 weeks( the hospital got the results wrong at 28 weeks) and have a baby measuring 36. the doctor at the clinic told me I was at high risk of stillbirth because of it being uncontrolled and there is not much that can be done because of how many weeks I am. I cant believe this is happening if I had known i could have done something. I am so scared.
> Has anyone had uncontrolled GD and had a healthy baby.

I think the other ladies already said everything I can think of, just wanted to offer some :hugs:


----------



## zelda

thank you for replies. I have been given a mointoring machine to use over the weekend and to report to the diabetic nurse. I have two scans booked in for 34 weeks and 36 weeks now to mointor growth. the liitle on has always been unpredictable with movement ,he has been overactive since I felt him move the firsttime so am not sure what frantic movemnt would feel like


----------



## calypso

Hey, dr just called to tell me I have GD. Being on bedrest for so long, I feel overwhelmed because everything is really restricted for me.

DH will get glucometer on his way home tonight. Monday I have my 30w appointment with my mfm and righ after, I have a GD class.


----------



## kdea547

zelda said:


> thank you for replies. I have been given a mointoring machine to use over the weekend and to report to the diabetic nurse. I have two scans booked in for 34 weeks and 36 weeks now to mointor growth. the liitle on has always been unpredictable with movement ,he has been overactive since I felt him move the firsttime so am not sure what frantic movemnt would feel like

Just any movement that feels abnormal to you. Trust your instincts and get checked out if you think anything is not right. This is really for your peace of mind...we can all tell you your doctor is being ridiculous, but I know you'll still be worrying about what he's said to you. I saw a doctor yesterday that felt the need to try to use scare tactics on me like that even though I have well controlled GD. I'm well aware of the risks and how minimal they are, but she tried to make me feel like I'm harming my baby and even though I tell myself I don't care about her sole opinion (all my other doctors tell me I'm doing great!), it's still weighing on my mind today! :dohh:


----------



## Emmea12uk

Any other full termers starving and can't eat enough?! It is killing me not being able to eat what I want !


----------



## 1st time

Good Morning Ladies,:flower:

I'm so glad to find a group for GD, I do not know much about it which really scares me.

I had my one hour GD test last week, that afternoon I received a call to say my reading was too high (they didnt say how high). Now they have booked me in tomorrow to have a two hour test which requires fasting from midnight tonight.

Would anyone know if there are certain things that can give you an incorrect reading? For instance I was on Antibiotics for a throat infection when I had the one hour test, but they never asked whether I was on any medication? Does this make any difference? Also why wouldnt I have to fast for the first test but I have been told to fast for the 2 hour test? I had a hot chocolate only 15 mins before the test.

I had a big cry:cry: on Saturday as I just felt so stupid I didnt give GD a second thought (stupid me) and was so shocked when they called me back for the other test. I hope my reading doesnt come back too high tomorrow and they actually explain things to me, I just feel so lost.


Sorry to have a big sook, i just don't know who else to talk to about it:shrug:


----------



## firsteverbump

Hi there,

Im new to this thread and im 32 weeks and was diagnosed with GD at 28 weeks. Its currently diet controlled and i get about 5 readings a week that are out of the normal range so i may have to start taking insulin over the next few weeks but my growth scans are all fine.

As well as my gestational diabetes though, unfortunately at 20 weeks I was pregnant with non-identical twins (so each in their own sack) and the first twins waters broke and she was born stillborn two days later. Amazingly - my cervix closed and although i have been on mostly bed rest since the second twin stayed in and is growing well. It was and still is a very traumatic time - i have not been able to enjoy my pregnancy for fear of losing my second baby at anytime and that topped with GD now is a little overwhelming! 

Ok - I would love some general advice from the best people which are you lot as your going through the same thing I am.

My consultant says that becasue of my GD and risk of infection (as first babys placenta is still inside, although im having twice weekly blood tests to monitor this) she is not letting me go over 37 weeks pregnant and has a feeling I will go into labour early. I am absolutely terrified and dont mind trying for a normal delivery if i go into labour myself, however if I dont I have told her I am going to be refusing to be induced (be it her breaking my waters or induction meds) as i would prefer the responisibility taken off me and i know induction means more intervention and risk to my baby with delivery and i just dont want to be induced. 

My consultant says i have backed her into a wall and am sort of blackmailing her as she doesnt want to give me a caesarean (as no physical indication but i can tell you there is a BIG emotional reason for me) and as she has said she wont let me go past 37 weeks but i dont want to be induced i will have to have a caesarean.

My question (after that long explanation sorry...) to you is - after losing one baby already this pregnancy at quite a late stage, being terrified and having lost all faith in my body and now having GD - am i completely being unreasonable in refusing being induced? I feel like such a bad person and its stressing me out now my consultant is saying these things but surely i have to do what I believe is best for me and my baby?

I know a caesarean is major surgery, i really do but i also know all the risks of induction and the long process at 37 weeks when my body is less likely to be complient with induction as well as all the monitoring risk of forceps delivery and oxygen starvation to her etc. - I really only care about the welfare of my baby now and just want her here safe and think this is the best option for me. Your advice would really help, thanks


----------



## LorelaiLana

Thanks for sharing your story "FirstEverBump". Here I was feeling miserable for my GD. You have more things to worry about. I cannot begin to imagine what your thought process is at the moment. But here is my 2 cent. 

For people with GD and with no other medication complications or risk of infection the consultants generally want to induce at abt 37 weeks. It seems to be a pre emptive procedure from their part mostly and rest seems to have valid reasons behind it. Thought it is difficult to for me to say that consultants think the best for us( I really only half heartedly beleive that ) I think given your situation I think they will be MORE CAREFUL than EVER before they make a suggestion? So it may be worth considering and taking to him/her again on her absolutely reasons for asking you to be incuded and frankly look at your desired alternatives devoid of emotions and wishes. Becuase at this point both you and baby need to come out this whole experience in great shape. A pro-con list perhaps cud help you make up your mind. Get someone else close to you to review your pro con list to make sure it has mostly facts and emotional wishes and fearfulness marked clearly in the end.
Sorry if this doesnt help. Good luck eitherway!


----------



## LorelaiLana

Emmea12uk said:


> Any other full termers starving and can't eat enough?! It is killing me not being able to eat what I want !

I had the same line of thought on Thursday and got so miserable! 
If I eat anything but air, water, salmon and french beans my sugar goes up even if I smell other food it goes up. 

I was growing more miserable than ever and getting madder at poor husband.

So on Friday I made rice( a major no no) and had it with spinach and told my baby that today mommy needs her sanity, but from tommorrow I will control food back again and hogged 2 cups of spinach rice and yougurt, the sugar readind was 11.1, but cared a damm, went for a long walk and then checked again 11.0...felt really bad but I just had to do it!!! I was going insane...If I have to take insulin then I will...but I think at the moment I need to be sane and happy and more than that functional!.


----------



## BabyBubbles

Hi ladies,

should i be testing an hour after i start eating or an hour after ive finished? Just had an after dinner reading of 8.9. Really dont want to go on meds :(


----------



## First.timer

i was told 2 hours after...?


----------



## kdea547

BabyBubbles said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> should i be testing an hour after i start eating or an hour after ive finished? Just had an after dinner reading of 8.9. Really dont want to go on meds :(

Generally, it's supposed to be an hour (or two, depending on your doctor) after you start eating, but ask to be sure. Unless you eat very slowly, it's not going to make much of a difference, anyway.


----------



## First.timer

i had my first shocker today - okay lunch wasnt very healthy, but it wasnt obscene! i know i had a bit too much bread but nothing that would usually make me go over. I tested just under 2 hours after eating - and got a reading of 10!!! decided it had to be wrong and tested again ten mins later got a reading of 7...... just to check i tested before eating my dinner and got 4.5 which is fine obv. anyone else get funny ones like that?! x


----------



## Springtime

I was told to test test hours after eating. First.timer, I get funny readings like that many times. I got a 9.8 after a low sugar whole wheat peanut butter sandwich and an hour later, got 4.6.
Hormones!!


----------



## First.timer

Yeah I just thought it was a bit over the top to drop 3.0 in 10 mins... Hasn't happened since maybe I tested early...x


----------



## MooMrs

First.timer said:


> i had my first shocker today - okay lunch wasnt very healthy, but it wasnt obscene! i know i had a bit too much bread but nothing that would usually make me go over. I tested just under 2 hours after eating - and got a reading of 10!!! decided it had to be wrong and tested again ten mins later got a reading of 7...... just to check i tested before eating my dinner and got 4.5 which is fine obv. anyone else get funny ones like that?! x

Hi last night, we had chinese, a naughty sat night treat, my husband went mad at me because my reading was 7.2 afterwards, then before bed it was still 6.5. Usually I'm down to 4's and 5's by bedtime, I was really suprised as I'd not eaten anything else. I actually didn't believe it so retested about 5min later and it was down to 5.3! Maybe some test sticks are dodgy or I had a contaminated finger or test stick! Anyway, if it happens again I'm going to retest! Maybe this was the case for you?


----------



## thedog

zelda said:


> I have just found out I have GD at 32 weeks( the hospital got the results wrong at 28 weeks) and have a baby measuring 36. the doctor at the clinic told me I was at high risk of stillbirth because of it being uncontrolled and there is not much that can be done because of how many weeks I am. I cant believe this is happening if I had known i could have done something. I am so scared.
> Has anyone had uncontrolled GD and had a healthy baby.

Hi love, i was diagnosed at 34 weeks (all along i'd had it since 19weeks!!) but my hospital messed up and gave me the wrong result! I do think it was unfair for your doctor to say about stillbirth like that, obviously it can happen.. but stress can actually make your blood glucose level worse,so try to relax. Its great you now know you have GD, now you can make the changes to your diet. Cut out sugar/white carbs etc. Good tip is eat lots of protein with carbs, that way your sugar levels shouldn't rise as much.. Eg:

Wholegrain pasta with meatballs (pasta for the carbs, meatballs for the protein)

my little boy was born at 39+3 weighing 8lb 6oz (was induced) xx


----------



## Springtime

thedog. Thanks so much for your post. I've been battling high sugar levels since my 16th weeks. I am being monitored by my endocrinologist. Was very worried that GD has started very early for me, and will I be able to control it. But your post makes me feel so much better!


----------



## Frustrated

Hi Ladies, I posted this on the 3rd trimester forum last week but thought you ladies may have some comments as well. What are your thoughts on refusing to be induced? I am 33 weeks and was diagnosed with GD a few weeks ago. I am on slow release metformin and have been trying to control my diet. Apart from my fasting readings (which are usually 6.0 - 6.2) my other readings are usually ok (in the 5's). My consultant said at the last appointment that they usually recommend induction at 38 weeks because the placenta stops being so effective. I really dont want to be induced because of the higher c-section and assisted delivery rates and generally want my baby to arrive when it is ready. I have read that even with a healthy pregnancy, the placenta stops being very efficient at 38 weeks so feel that they would be just inducing me as it is a matter of course and just what they always do! My growth scans so far have all been great, with the baby measuring as it should. If this normal growth continues, would it be wrong of me to refuse to be induced? The baby's health is of course paramount. 
I would appreciate your thoughts xxx


----------



## First.timer

I feel the same as you and would also like to avoid induction. I am diet controlled and want to push to go naturally and use the pool. :s anyone had a birth like that with gd previously? X


----------



## babyhopes2010

did anyone have any symtoms?


----------



## Frustrated

first.timer, I did ask about the water birth option at my consultant appointment last week but she just fobbed me off and said they would have to see closer to the time as it depends on how closely I need to be monitored. I know if they induce you with the drip, you cant have a water birth. I will ask again at my appointment on Monday.


----------



## First.timer

Oh yes please do, I have an appointment on the 28th I'll going to push for it if there's even the slimmest chance x


----------



## MooMrs

Frustrated said:


> first.timer, I did ask about the water birth option at my consultant appointment last week but she just fobbed me off and said they would have to see closer to the time as it depends on how closely I need to be monitored. I know if they induce you with the drip, you cant have a water birth. I will ask again at my appointment on Monday.

Why can't you have a water birth with a drip? I've just been told today I will be induced at 38-39 wks. I'm gutted! Baby is measuring very big so I haven't any choice in the matter really!

Does anyone have positive stories about early induction?- I'm really scared as things aren't turning out how I wanted. I've read about induction for people who are overdue, but I would imagine their bodies are more or less ready if they have reached that stage but I'm worried because my body won't be ready at 38/39 will it? I really hoped baby would have been measuring fine but he's not and that's it. All the ideas I had seem to be flying out the window :cry:


----------



## First.timer

MooMrs said:


> Frustrated said:
> 
> 
> first.timer, I did ask about the water birth option at my consultant appointment last week but she just fobbed me off and said they would have to see closer to the time as it depends on how closely I need to be monitored. I know if they induce you with the drip, you cant have a water birth. I will ask again at my appointment on Monday.
> 
> Why can't you have a water birth with a drip? I've just been told today I will be induced at 38-39 wks. I'm gutted! Baby is measuring very big so I haven't any choice in the matter really!
> 
> Does anyone have positive stories about early induction?- I'm really scared as things aren't turning out how I wanted. I've read about induction for people who are overdue, but I would imagine their bodies are more or less ready if they have reached that stage but I'm worried because my body won't be ready at 38/39 will it? I really hoped baby would have been measuring fine but he's not and that's it. All the ideas I had seem to be flying out the window :cry:Click to expand...

in the same boat as you love. although baby not measuring big they are just being over cautious. I am really worried about being induced early. :(


----------



## MooMrs

I know the important thing is that baby is ok. Which I've been reassured he should be, the risks are low. It's just myself I keep feeling sorry for! I hate hospitals, I'm just scared of being left for hours waiting for it to work and I'm thinking if it takes days - I'll be stuck overnight on my own - possibly in pain and it sounds like my worst nightmare! I'm hoping the reality won't be nearly so bad!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Has anyone else been losing weight??? My doctor isn't concerned about it as I was over weight to begin with, and baby is growing fine (measuring 36 at 34) I can't help but worry over it though!!


----------



## kwynia

I was diagnosed with borderline GD and had to monitor my diet and check levels 4 times a day. My daughter measured big all along and she ended up being exactly what they expected, 8 lbs 11 oz. I wanted so badly to have a natural childbirth, but she didn't want to show up on time, she was 4 days late!! I went into labor the day before I was scheduled to be induced and delivered a healthy baby. She did get stuck a little on the way out so instead of pausing when her head was out the doctor decided to just yank her out all at once. I had to have oxygen cause it took about 45 minutes of hard pushing, but she was a big girl and it was totally worth it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jocelynmarie

Feel like a complete moron today... numbers have sky rocketed in the last couple of days so I called the nurse line and they are putting me on insulin. I burst into tears. I don't know why, I've known it was going to happen eventually and I knew thats exactly what they were going to say today. 

I'm scared of injecting myself and don't want to do it!!!


----------



## First.timer

:( what happens if you dont?


----------



## jocelynmarie

First.timer said:


> :( what happens if you dont?

I wouldn't risk not following the doctors orders. Its extremely important to keep blood sugars in check so the peanut doesn't have health problems when he's born. As much as I felt traumatized by it. I'll do anything for him.

Its not as bad as I thought it would be. It does hurt less than poking my finger. I didn't believe that until I actually did it. lol


----------



## Caezzybe

jocelynmarie said:


> Has anyone else been losing weight??? My doctor isn't concerned about it as I was over weight to begin with, and baby is growing fine (measuring 36 at 34) I can't help but worry over it though!!

I lost weight in my last pregnancy after being diagnosed with GD. I went from 15st 5lb to 14st 1lb from week 28 to 38+5 when my son was born. I think it was because I was following a much healthier diet and exercising a lot more (I was diet controlled). I asked the diabetic midwife if there was an issue with this and she said that the baby will take whatever he or she needs in the way of nutrition from the mother. If you're worried, have a word with the gestational diabetes team and see what they say. If your doctor says it's OK, then you shouldn't be worried :)


----------



## Mom2Ben

jocelynmarie - glad it's not as bad as you thought it was. It's only painful when you inject yourself in the same place too often so make sure you alternate sides and places. I've got massive bruises on my stomach and thighs because I didn't! They look awful :(

As for me - I'm still getting lows just before lunch so I am ending up eating loads more carbs than what I have been recommended for lunch and still getting a reading in the 4s a couple of hours later. I hope this is okay and I'm not harming baby by doing this? It seems that only my fasting and after breakfast levels are high at the moment and I can pretty much eat normally from lunch until dinner. 

Does anyone know if it's only when your levels are too high that you are causing baby to gain excess weight? Is it okay as long as you keep your levels within the recommended levels?


----------



## Caezzybe

First.timer said:


> I feel the same as you and would also like to avoid induction. I am diet controlled and want to push to go naturally and use the pool. :s anyone had a birth like that with gd previously? X

I had a natural birth. I was diet controlled and scheduled for induction at 39+5, but went into labour spontaneously at 38+5. I would probably have been OK for a water birth (I did want one), but was in no frame of mind to be thinking about a water birth when I was in labour as I was spending my time concentrating on each contraction. I had a medication-free labour (just TENS) and arrived at hospital fully dilated. My son was born 27 minutes later, so had I requested a water birth they wouldn't even have had time to fill the pool ;)

It's anybody's guess what will happen this time, I'm also dreading thr thought of having to go through an induction if this baby doesn't arrive on time and am hoping for a spontaneous labour at round about 38 weeks again. I have a really bad fear of cannulas.


----------



## kdea547

Mom2Ben said:


> jocelynmarie - glad it's not as bad as you thought it was. It's only painful when you inject yourself in the same place too often so make sure you alternate sides and places. I've got massive bruises on my stomach and thighs because I didn't! They look awful :(
> 
> As for me - I'm still getting lows just before lunch so I am ending up eating loads more carbs than what I have been recommended for lunch and still getting a reading in the 4s a couple of hours later. I hope this is okay and I'm not harming baby by doing this? It seems that only my fasting and after breakfast levels are high at the moment and I can pretty much eat normally from lunch until dinner.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's only when your levels are too high that you are causing baby to gain excess weight? Is it okay as long as you keep your levels within the recommended levels?


If your numbers are good then the baby shouldn't be gaining excess weight. The baby's weight gain is because of producing too much insulin to cope with the excess sugar, not because of what you're eating necessarily. Just keep yourself regulated. Lows aren't bad for the baby, but they aren't good for you.


----------



## kdea547

I am totally headed for a c-section right now. Not because my baby is too big (a little ahead of the game, but reasonable), which all I've been concerned about lately, but because she's breech and stubbornly refuses to turn over. I have about 3 weeks for it to happen and having an ECV next week with very low odds. I don't expect it to work, but I'll regret if I don't at least try. I had been planning for a natural birth (aside from the induction) and am going through a mourning phase for that right now. In other news, my blood sugars have mostly stabilized in this last few weeks of pregnancy and I'm hoping it stays that way. I haven't had to increase my insulin for a while now when I had been increasing every other day.


----------



## Mom2Ben

kdea547 said:


> I am totally headed for a c-section right now. Not because my baby is too big (a little ahead of the game, but reasonable), which all I've been concerned about lately, but because she's breech and stubbornly refuses to turn over. I have about 3 weeks for it to happen and having an ECV next week with very low odds. I don't expect it to work, but I'll regret if I don't at least try. I had been planning for a natural birth (aside from the induction) and am going through a mourning phase for that right now. In other news, my blood sugars have mostly stabilized in this last few weeks of pregnancy and I'm hoping it stays that way. I haven't had to increase my insulin for a while now when I had been increasing every other day.

I'm in the same position - baby has been breech since 28 week scan (plus I might have a low lying placenta). I've got another scan next week but I've prepared myself for another section. I don't mind as long as baby is safe but that is because I had one last time so know what to expect. I can completely understand why you are upset about it though. Try not beat yourself up about it - it's out of your hands :hugs:


----------



## KateNicola

I found out today that I have GD. I KNOW that there is no way I could have avoided it, but it still scares me. I have never had to deal with anything like this and having to when my baby is at risk doesn't help. I have an appointment with a specialist, sooner rather than later I hope. Sprout is due in October around the 16th.


----------



## fedupwaiting

Hey guys 
hope you are all doing ok. 

I am looking for advice particularly if you have had gd in a previous pregnancy. I'm diet controlled and since 36 weeks my numbers are all dropping. 

I was prepared for a rise these last few weeks and instead the same meal that would have given me say a 6.6 after two hours is now giving me a 4.4

I know numbers in the 4s are desirable I'm just more concerned that they have changed.

I have consultant tomorrow but was just wondering if anyone had any experience of this?

Baby was 7lbs at last weeks scan so I know she is big already lol

xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

fedupwaiting said:


> Hey guys
> hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> I am looking for advice particularly if you have had gd in a previous pregnancy. I'm diet controlled and since 36 weeks my numbers are all dropping.
> 
> I was prepared for a rise these last few weeks and instead the same meal that would have given me say a 6.6 after two hours is now giving me a 4.4
> 
> I know numbers in the 4s are desirable I'm just more concerned that they have changed.
> 
> I have consultant tomorrow but was just wondering if anyone had any experience of this?
> 
> Baby was 7lbs at last weeks scan so I know she is big already lol
> 
> xx

Hi, apparently this is quite common. Your hormones are at their strongest between 24 and 34 weeks and then they start easing off (at least this is what I was told by my consultant). 

Are you on any medication?


----------



## kdea547

fedupwaiting said:


> Hey guys
> hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> I am looking for advice particularly if you have had gd in a previous pregnancy. I'm diet controlled and since 36 weeks my numbers are all dropping.
> 
> I was prepared for a rise these last few weeks and instead the same meal that would have given me say a 6.6 after two hours is now giving me a 4.4
> 
> I know numbers in the 4s are desirable I'm just more concerned that they have changed.
> 
> I have consultant tomorrow but was just wondering if anyone had any experience of this?
> 
> Baby was 7lbs at last weeks scan so I know she is big already lol
> 
> xx

I'm pretty sure this is really common between 35-36 weeks. My numbers have stabilized and dropped a little in the last couple of weeks, too, but my baby is active and healthy. Just make sure to mention to your consultant that your numbers have dropped without a change in diet. Likely you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Just had my last appointment with my endocrinologist. Everything is going well since being put on insulin. My numbers are really staying in check. I have an appointment with my OB on Thursday and I'm really hoping to get some sort of idea of how big the LO is getting. My fundal height is measuring a couple weeks big the last few weeks when I've generally measured spot on or sometimes a week behind. 

I'm SO done being pregnant!!! I know that I should be hoping for baby to come when they're ready, but I'm really hoping to be induced around week 38. Everything I read is so conflicting, some say they will let you go to 40 and some say 38. If I'm going to be induced, I'd rather have it be done a couple weeks early!!


----------



## LorelaiLana

jocelynmarie said:


> Just had my last appointment with my endocrinologist. Everything is going well since being put on insulin. My numbers are really staying in check. I have an appointment with my OB on Thursday and I'm really hoping to get some sort of idea of how big the LO is getting. My fundal height is measuring a couple weeks big the last few weeks when I've generally measured spot on or sometimes a week behind.
> 
> I'm SO done being pregnant!!! I know that I should be hoping for baby to come when they're ready, but I'm really hoping to be induced around week 38. Everything I read is so conflicting, some say they will let you go to 40 and some say 38. If I'm going to be induced, I'd rather have it be done a couple weeks early!!

I am totally in the same boat!..I didnt not want to be induced at 38...but now I feel I am going to be ok if they suggest induction at 38. I am so done with GD, insulin, metformin, folic acid, diet, fundal height, scans and stuff!


----------



## charby

Hi Ladies

I am 30 weeks and I was diagnosed with GD 2 weeks ago, am currently diet controlled although I have only had a telephone consultation with the clinic due to getting my test results back whilst on holiday. I have my first appointment at the clinic tomorow AM when they will begin monitoring.

Just wanted to ask though, since being diagnosed and following the dietary advice they gave me (cut out all sugary foods, fizzy drinks, fruit juice etc) I feel like baby is moving a lot less than she did before, she still has some busy times but definitely has more quiet times than she previously did, she has always been a busy baby.

I was eating quite a lot of sugary food before as I was (and still am) craving it so I wondering if she is missing her sugary energy rush??

Did anyone else notice this at all???


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi Charby, i'm new to this thread too, but i have a similar experience. I was diagnosed with GD on fri last week. So immediately went online for food/diet advice and as of saturday morn have been following low GI/sugar diet. I then noticed from Sun til today, baby is a lot quieter. Baby had been getting really active in tehre, which i guess also corresponds with the rise in glucose. However today baby has been more active again, but still nto as much as before i started changing my food. My urine glucose last week at 25+4 was 4+, but my GTT test from the day after came back as 8.3, so not loads above the 7.8 limit. 

I'm currently just trying to get my head around the whole thing. I don't fit any of the risk categories, my diet was already pretty good (though reviewing it afresh and cutting out things like fruit juice, cordial etc i guess shows there was sugar to be cut!) and having been doing my best to be super healthy having already had two miscarriages. I had also been really hoping for a home water birth, which i now understand is totally out of the window. I'm also really confused about what will happen come 38weeks....I am TERRIFIED fo the thought of an induction given if my body isn't ready it is more likely to lead to intervention and c-section. And i don't like the thought of c-section either. 

I guess my question to other ladies is....do you ever get to go past 38weks without being strongly pushed into induction?? 

Thanks! 

Fairy x


----------



## jocelynmarie

If you're diet controlled I believe they will let you go past your due date without intervention. Its when you need medications such as insulin or metformin that they will definitely not let you go past your due date and may want to induce you early.


----------



## Mom2Ben

I think it also depends on your hospital. I'm at the Royal Surrey and I don't think allow you to go past 39 weeks regardless of whether you're diet controlled or on medication. Best to check with your hospital.


----------



## First.timer

Mom2Ben said:


> I think it also depends on your hospital. I'm at the Royal Surrey and I don't think allow you to go past 39 weeks regardless of whether you're diet controlled or on medication. Best to check with your hospital.

ive got a 34 week appointment there tomorrow a scan and dietician - what am i likely to go through :s my results have mostly been under 7... x


----------



## fedupwaiting

fedupwaiting said:


> Hey guys
> hope you are all doing ok.
> 
> I am looking for advice particularly if you have had gd in a previous pregnancy. I'm diet controlled and since 36 weeks my numbers are all dropping.
> 
> I was prepared for a rise these last few weeks and instead the same meal that would have given me say a 6.6 after two hours is now giving me a 4.4
> 
> I know numbers in the 4s are desirable I'm just more concerned that they have changed.
> 
> I have consultant tomorrow but was just wondering if anyone had any experience of this?
> 
> Baby was 7lbs at last weeks scan so I know she is big already lol
> 
> xx


Update: Saw my consultant and he suggested I eat more. Same GD friendly food but try bigger portions to see what happens. Since I am not medicated he wasn't worried about hypos, just said when i get a reading lower than 4 have a sweet drink then a protein/carb snack to stabilise.

Said because I am in last few weeks, my bump is big and just lugging her around is harder that my calorific needs could just have gone up.

Thought I would update if anyone else finds themselves in a similar situation!!

I'm considered full term today but he still isn't concerned or talking about induction. He says everything is just hunkydory so anyone new to GD it doesn't always mean worst case scenario......they just monitor and take your information as it comes.......

I feel very much like my pregnancy is treated on its own merits and I am not being generalised
xx


----------



## Mom2Ben

First.timer said:


> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> I think it also depends on your hospital. I'm at the Royal Surrey and I don't think allow you to go past 39 weeks regardless of whether you're diet controlled or on medication. Best to check with your hospital.
> 
> ive got a 34 week appointment there tomorrow a scan and dietician - what am i likely to go through :s my results have mostly been under 7... xClick to expand...

If your results have mostly been under 7 then you should be fine and they shouldn't have to put you on medication. The scan will also tell if baby is measuring an average size - although they aren't 100% accurate at this stage! I can't remember but was baby average size last scan?


----------



## First.timer

Mom2Ben said:


> First.timer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2Ben said:
> 
> 
> I think it also depends on your hospital. I'm at the Royal Surrey and I don't think allow you to go past 39 weeks regardless of whether you're diet controlled or on medication. Best to check with your hospital.
> 
> ive got a 34 week appointment there tomorrow a scan and dietician - what am i likely to go through :s my results have mostly been under 7... xClick to expand...
> 
> If your results have mostly been under 7 then you should be fine and they shouldn't have to put you on medication. The scan will also tell if baby is measuring an average size - although they aren't 100% accurate at this stage! I can't remember but was baby average size last scan?Click to expand...

yeah he was average last time, do you think they will discuss an induction date with me or too soon? do you think if all normal and i start to express not wanting to be induced they will consider letting me? x


----------



## Mom2Ben

They may do - I think it's only when the baby is too big that they are keen to induce earlier and definitely when on insulin as the placenta can deteriorate. If you are managing to keep your levels stable then I would try and push for not being induced.


----------



## First.timer

oh i hope so, I want to use the birthing pool so much :/ i really dont want to be induced x


----------



## syntaxerror

Just got the "yeah, you've got it" call today; guess I'll find out about diet and such Thursday. I'm not too concerned (I refuse to stress over anything else right now. No.); I'll just do what I'm told and deal with it...

But what should I be expecting? Baby will be bigger than anticipated? How much bigger? Will he have to show up early or be c-sectioned? If he's born with low blood sugar, how do we fix that? 

No lie, I was not anticipating this. The midwives told me I was one of their lowest risk patients...I'm sort of still expecting a "hey, we were kidding, see you next week!" phone call. 

(Can GD cause nausea and funky vision or is that from the low blood pressure?)


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all.

Ive not joined this group so far as Ive not really had any problems, wondering if you have any advice/support for me tho now.

I have PCOS and mild insulin resistance because of that. All my levels were controlled pre pregnancy and my HBA1c at 12w was 5.2. I self monitor and my only issue is that I sometimes (maybe half the time) get morning fasting levels of 6.1/6.3 or so, post food and pre other meals Im fine. Theyre not concerned about my levels yet and I do take the issue seriously, Im not trying to sweep things under the carpet at all.

They are putting massive pressure on me to be induced (the pressure started at my first appointment at 8w) which I have looked into and decided that as things currently stand I would prefer to be monitored instead of going straight to induction. If things change or if I develop additional complications then I will obviously reasses. Ive made this decision which I feel is right for me and I want to point out Im not critisicing you if youve gone for induction or asking if you agree with me (sorry if im being a bit defensive here, have previous experience of people having a go).

I have tried to talk to my Drs about the risks and benefits of my options but they refuse to discuss it, the consultant said that she has no information on monitoring as they never ever do it and wouldnt know how to go about doing it. I just dont believe this, its in the NICE guidelines that women should be offered a fetal wellbeing check from 38w if they prefer not to be induced.

I would prefer to have this conversation with my Drs now rather than at 37 weeks so that the stress of imminent birth is not added into the equation.

Im basically just having a moan about my crap drs and wondered if anyone was sympathetic or in the same situation. So far people Ive spoken to about it on here have told me to stop making such a fuss and just do what the Drs tell me to :/ I know Ive made the decision which is right for me (and DH is 100% supportive of this) but it would be nice if it wasnt all such a struggle.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Had scan today - baby is measuring at just over 5lbs at 33 weeks - EEEK!!!! Estimated to be just over 8lbs at birth. I'm really hoping they've over estimated as that seems hugely above average according to a few websites I've looked at. 

My sugar levels are all fine though and they've said that baby's size has nothing to do with diet or sugar levels as the measurements are all in proportion. 

I've also had my c-section date booked in for 39 weeks - 7 Sept. They will do a sweep at 38 weeks but if nothing happens then I'm booked in a week later. I'm okay with it - just want baby here now safe and sound.

Hope you're all well!


----------



## First.timer

Mom2Ben said:


> Had scan today - baby is measuring at just over 5lbs at 33 weeks - EEEK!!!! Estimated to be just over 8lbs at birth. I'm really hoping they've over estimated as that seems hugely above average according to a few websites I've looked at.
> 
> My sugar levels are all fine though and they've said that baby's size has nothing to do with diet or sugar levels as the measurements are all in proportion.
> 
> I've also had my c-section date booked in for 39 weeks - 7 Sept. They will do a sweep at 38 weeks but if nothing happens then I'm booked in a week later. I'm okay with it - just want baby here now safe and sound.
> 
> Hope you're all well!

what time was your scan we might have been sat next to eachother!? i was estimated at 4 pounds 12 they said all my readings were good and that i wont need to be medicated. :) but baby is now breech so booked for another scan in 2 weeks :( hope he flips!


----------



## Mom2Ben

I was there at 3pm - what time was yours? How funny if we were sitting next to each other!! 

Good news about your readings but sorry to hear baby is breech - mine was breech too but has turned since last scan. 

Did you manage to speak to them about induction and whether or not they're happy to leave you until full term? I suppose this depends on baby's position at next scan?


----------



## First.timer

i left just before 3 probably 2.45! how strange, do you have another appointment booked? i do on the 11th so maybe we could drink a costa together in the waiting room lol. 

YES! i did manage to ask about induction etc. i was told that it would be up to the big boys ultimately - i replied that no it would be up to me!...obviously! he (man in pink shirt little bit like andrew sachs ) laughed and said yes of course it would, he said seeing as my baby is perfect size, readings are perfect - IF baby turns and IF i go naturally he promised me i will be treated like any other woman in labour and can use the pools etc if available. he said there would be a chance of be being left longer than usual without induction. ..


----------



## jocelynmarie

Mom2Ben said:


> Had scan today - baby is measuring at just over 5lbs at 33 weeks - EEEK!!!! Estimated to be just over 8lbs at birth. I'm really hoping they've over estimated as that seems hugely above average according to a few websites I've looked at.
> 
> My sugar levels are all fine though and they've said that baby's size has nothing to do with diet or sugar levels as the measurements are all in proportion.
> 
> I've also had my c-section date booked in for 39 weeks - 7 Sept. They will do a sweep at 38 weeks but if nothing happens then I'm booked in a week later. I'm okay with it - just want baby here now safe and sound.
> 
> Hope you're all well!

Just over 8 lbs isn't too bad!! At least you know baby is growing well!! Its nice to have a date down in the books as to when LO is coming, I wish they would get on board with giving me a date!!!!

I had an appt with my ob this morning. Had an NST and was hooked up for about an hour because baby was sleeping for the majority of it. She buzzed his little butt and then he went crazy. I asked about being induced at 38 weeks due to being on high levels of insulin and she said at this point since he is responding well that it means my placenta is still functioning as it should be and right now she will only say that she won't let me go past my due date.

I haven't had any scans and she didn't even measure my fundal height this week... (last week at 34 weeks I was measuring at 36 weeks). Its frustrating not to have any idea of how big he is, which I suppose I should just be happy with the info she gave me about him responding well and being healthy, but its getting frustrating. I'd like to know if he's getting too big because I'd rather be induced at 38 then risk having to have a c-section at 40!!


----------



## MegzyAngel

Hey ladies...I havn't be diagnosed with GD yet but are going for my test in 3-4 weeks. Just wondering what the process is with the Glucose test etc...Do I have to fast before hand or what? And how long does it take?
I'm at high risk of GD due to PCOS and Insulin Resistance and being overweight to begin with.
Are the symptoms of GD the same as normal Diabetes or is it different?
Sorry to be annoying..I figured this would be a good place to ask.


----------



## KateNicola

It depends if you are doing the one or two hour test. Both involve drinking a super sweet drink, sitting and waiting for more blood to be drawn.


----------



## First.timer

I've had no symptoms of GD and from what I understand most people don't so don't worry if you do have it. I've managed to diet control since being diagnosed and my baby is a perfectly normal size x


----------



## jocelynmarie

OMG I am STARVING!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the time!!!!!!!!!!!! And of course the healthy snacking options of veggies just doesn't cut it for me. I want food, real freaking food 24 hours a day. I'm guessing baby is dropping because before I'd have to force myself to eat my 3 meals and 3 snacks a day... now I wish I could eat all the damn time!!!!!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Have you looked at https://spinningbabies.com/ for positions etc you can try to help a breech baby turn


----------



## Jule71

Hi, I just found out I have GD and this is my 2nd baby, had it with the last one too, so no big surprise. It's been almost 5 years since I had my last baby, so am still a little rusty on things. 

I was wondering, do most of you test right before eating and then 1 hour after? That is what I was told to do. My before eating reading is usually OK or borderline but my after meal sugars are high... like 8-10 range. I am really watching what I eat and making sure to count carbs and have protein, no sugar what so ever. 

I'm worried I'll have to go on insulin, but maybe better if I do. I'm still in the 2nd trimester so seems early to have such high readings. My last pregnancy I was able to control my sugars with diet alone. 

OH, and my Dr thinks I may have too much fluid since my fundal length is measuring a month ahead! Anyone have this? He said it could be due to GD.

Thanks!


----------



## cranberry987

I started insulin today. Id rather not obv but it's really not that bad. The needles don't hurt at all. Cant even feel them theyre so thin. Its all dosed for you in a pen so it's not vials of insulin and syringes like some people think. 

They've started me off on super low lvls and are basically going to tell me
How much to use so I won't get hypos

I test before and an hour after like you say 
X


----------



## Little macca

Hi girls just found out that my 3 hour test came back positive. So I have GD! Worried now has have previously had a stillbirth 15 years ago. Have first appointment with diabetic clinic at hospital with specialist on Tuesday and don't know what to expect. 28 weeks and baby growth is above normal.


----------



## shortnslow

Hello Ladies! This is my 4th pregnancy and my third pregnancy ended with gestational diabetes that they only discovered I had after baby was born 9 pounds 13.9oz later. I did fail a couple of tests while pregnant but apparently my readings weren't high enough so nothing was done. I am currently almost 7 weeks and have already been diagnosed with GD. My blood sugar levels before I found out I was pregnant was 96 and that was about 3 hours after a very sugary meal. Then just 4 weeks later my levels raised to 176 (not fasting) and 117 (fasting). I already have to do the nasty drink because I need one more fail before I start treatment. I was wondering if GD hits this early? My third baby always measured big so I am convinced I had it with her for a long time. She was always 2 pounds heavier than she should have been. If it does hit this early it makes me wonder why they do not test pregnant woman early for this?

Also doctor mentioned insulin and I was wondering how that works? Is it a shot like the epi pen you have to jam into your skin or a little tube with a "button" you press and it goes into your skin like a shot. Thanks ladies and I am sure I will have many more questions to come!


----------



## kdea547

shortnslow said:


> Hello Ladies! This is my 4th pregnancy and my third pregnancy ended with gestational diabetes that they only discovered I had after baby was born 9 pounds 13.9oz later. I did fail a couple of tests while pregnant but apparently my readings weren't high enough so nothing was done. I am currently almost 7 weeks and have already been diagnosed with GD. My blood sugar levels before I found out I was pregnant was 96 and that was about 3 hours after a very sugary meal. Then just 4 weeks later my levels raised to 176 (not fasting) and 117 (fasting). I already have to do the nasty drink because I need one more fail before I start treatment. I was wondering if GD hits this early? My third baby always measured big so I am convinced I had it with her for a long time. She was always 2 pounds heavier than she should have been. If it does hit this early it makes me wonder why they do not test pregnant woman early for this?
> 
> Also doctor mentioned insulin and I was wondering how that works? Is it a shot like the epi pen you have to jam into your skin or a little tube with a "button" you press and it goes into your skin like a shot. Thanks ladies and I am sure I will have many more questions to come!

Welcome. I don't know how common it is to have GD this early, but it's certainly possible, especially if your numbers are that different between pre-preg and now. I got it around 18 weeks, but I had some slight issues pre-pregnancy and picked it up through the regular testing that I was already doing, not through the lab tests.

Insulin comes in two forms. One is a pen, much like you described. It's the easiest, but also more expensive form. It's a pre-loaded pen that you use with disposable needles. The pen has a dial to set the dose and you stick yourself (generally in a fatty area of the stomach) and press the button on the end. The other form is syringes that you have to load from vials with your dose. Either form is easy to use once you get the hang of it and the needles are tiny so pain is minimal or even non-existent.

Good luck!


----------



## Honeypot

Hello, guess it's time for me to join. I had to drink the glucose drink this morning, and they pricked my finger. Told me my iron was too low so I got to take iron pills. Then they also told me I failed the glucose test. I think she said 140 or less was good and mine was 217 :( I sat there and bawled, I am emotional lately...but then again I felt like I failed in some way and that I did something wrong to cause this. I have to go to a 3-4 hr class next week. Learn about it i think, learn a healthy diet, and they gonna give a glucose meter. Also something was said that after it I gotta start prickin my finger 4 times a day or something like that. I'm not looking forward to it as I can't stand getting my finger pricked.


----------



## Springtime

I was upset too when I found out I have GD at 16 weeks. I knew I had PCOS, but din't expect GD to hit so early on.
I am monitoring my sugar levels and am on insulin before meals. Its hard, but at least it keeps me from pigging out making my pregnancy as an excuse!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Ladies, despite being super strict re diet, it seems my evening readings keep going above 7.8 and i'm not far off being referred to go on meds. 

Is anyone else on here on metformin or rapid acting short-term insulin? I'm really scared of taking meds whilst preggo, and i know metformin is not licensed for pregnancy even though it's prescribed for it (here in the uk that is). I've done some reading aroudn the research that the NHS have based their decision on, and to be honest it's a bit flakey (750 women, half on metformin, and the study looked specifically as to how it compared to insulin, not specifically at any safety issues, is how i've interpreted what i've read). And i've read metformin crosses the placenta. Can anyone share what they've been told about any risks from their consultatnts etc? Or anyone whose taken it and had their baby? Or if you have experience of your blood glucose being out at just one time of day eg the evening, what did you end up doing?

Thanks!! 

Fairy x


----------



## kdea547

Fairybabe said:


> Hey Ladies, despite being super strict re diet, it seems my evening readings keep going above 7.8 and i'm not far off being referred to go on meds.
> 
> Is anyone else on here on metformin or rapid acting short-term insulin? I'm really scared of taking meds whilst preggo, and i know metformin is not licensed for pregnancy even though it's prescribed for it (here in the uk that is). I've done some reading aroudn the research that the NHS have based their decision on, and to be honest it's a bit flakey (750 women, half on metformin, and the study looked specifically as to how it compared to insulin, not specifically at any safety issues, is how i've interpreted what i've read). And i've read metformin crosses the placenta. Can anyone share what they've been told about any risks from their consultatnts etc? Or anyone whose taken it and had their baby? Or if you have experience of your blood glucose being out at just one time of day eg the evening, what did you end up doing?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Fairy x

There are several small studies for Metformin during pregnancy, but nothing large or too official. What I've been told by doctors is that there is little known risk to the fetus in the short term, but the long term effects of taking Metformin during pregnancy absolutely have not been studied. Metformin does cross the placenta, but the amounts that cross are not known. Insulin, on the other hand, has been used during pregnancy for a long time, otherwise how would Type I diabetics have children? Insulin does not cross the placenta and is accepted and utilized by your body in the same way that your natural insulin is. I am on long and short acting insulin currently. Though it takes some getting used to and takes lots of adjustments to keep up with your body's demand, it controls better than Metformin (I took met pre-pregnancy and during my first tri for PCOS). If you're truly worried about taking meds during pregnancy, go for the insulin. Likely, metformin is safe, but insulin has been more widely used during pregnancy over the years and is generally considered safer.


----------



## Mom2Ben

I'm on Metformin and insulin. The Metformin has definitely helped keep my levels and the amount of insulin down. I have been assured by my consultant that it's safe to take during pregnancy.


----------



## babyhopes2010

just had GTT it made me feel so ill :sick:


----------



## First.timer

babyhopes2010 said:


> just had GTT it made me feel so ill :sick:

blurgh :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

First.timer said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> just had GTT it made me feel so ill :sick:
> 
> blurgh :(Click to expand...

i waited 2 hours had another blood test then threw up :(


----------



## Honeypot

My doctor had said something about that I might have to go on insulin if this diet change does not work...but I've heard people talk about being on metformin OR insulin. Well I'm already on metformin, I've been on it since Thanksgiving of last year...so curious as to why I would have to have the insulin if metformin would be pretty much the same?


----------



## Baby2ontheway

My numbers are going crazy again!!!!! They do amazing some days and horrible others! I even tried eating the exact same thing one day and got two VERY different numbers! Dear GD can you please regulate yourself!


----------



## jocelynmarie

Baby2ontheway said:


> My numbers are going crazy again!!!!! They do amazing some days and horrible others! I even tried eating the exact same thing one day and got two VERY different numbers! Dear GD can you please regulate yourself!

Thats been the most frustrating thing for me through out this process as well!!! Since being put on insulin things have really improved though.


----------



## vintage67

I was on Metformin before pregnancy, and was taken off of it at around 8 weeks. Some people do take it throughout pregnancy, but it will most likely not be able to keep up wit the insulin demands your body will need. Diabetes gets "worse" as the pregnancy progresses, as in your body will become more and more insulin resistant. 
That's why the constant monitoring is necessary.


----------



## Springtime

Till a week ago, I was injecting myself with insulin only at lunch time. Now my numbers for breakfast and dinner need help too and I am injecting myself before all three meals. Sigh!


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the feedback ladies. I met yesterday with the senior diabetic nurse in my area and discussed my concerns re metformin etc and what i had read, also looked at other options too. She was really helpful and also referred a couple of specific complex questions i had up to a consultant for an answer. Anyway, to cut a long story short, I will be strating the rapid acting insulin next week, prob only at dinner time only to start. The irony being that having had highs on my monitor the previous 4 evenings, came home and having made the decision etc, my bloods last night were really low!!! Anyway, i feel much better having been able to talk it through and feel that we've come to a decision that works best for us in teh circumstances. 

Fairy x


----------



## LorelaiLana

My sugar levels r going crazy....I m taking 12-12-12 units before each meal n still ending up with 9 blood sugar..:(...1 toast n Apple drive my numbers up thus...


----------



## LorelaiLana

How many minutes before a meal shd one inject insulin?....does this matter?


----------



## Mom2Ben

LorelaiLana said:


> My sugar levels r going crazy....I m taking 12-12-12 units before each meal n still ending up with 9 blood sugar..:(...1 toast n Apple drive my numbers up thus...

You probably need to up your insulin intake - it will increase hugely by the end of your pregnancy. Give your diabetics team a call. Also, what did you have on the toast? It is always good to have some protein with your meals so things like scrambled egg, cheese or peanut butter on the toast can lower your readings.



LorelaiLana said:


> How many minutes before a meal shd one inject insulin?....does this matter?

I've always been told to take straight before a meal. I don't think it matters how many minutes exactly but obviously you don't want to take it too long before you eat.


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi ladies,

Well I've had an eventful couple of days....not sure if I mentioned it before but my insulin needs have dropped considerably over the last couple of weeks and I have been suffering from hypos mid morning everyday. My readings after lunch and dinner are also completely normal without insulin no matter what I eat. It's almost as if I no longer have GD. 

I contacted my diabetics nurse as the hypos are really awful and they were more concerned about it than I thought they would be. I had to go into the ante-natal ward yesterday evening to have baby monitored and they then decided to keep me in overnight :( I panicked then as I didn't realise it was a big deal. Apparently it might be happening because my placenta is deteriorating. They let me go this evening after I saw the Diabetes Consultant and Obstetrician who have reduced my insulin by loads and I'm going in for another scan next week so they can check my placenta. If placenta is deteriorating then they'll deliver baby immediately. 

I'm feeling a bit worried about it all but baby seems fine at the moment


----------



## First.timer

really hope everything is ok for you..what day is your scan next week? x


----------



## Mom2Ben

It's on Thursday - I think you mentioned you have one on the same day? What time is it at?

It just feels like such a long time to wait...


----------



## First.timer

yes i do - i think its around 2? cant remember so many confusing appointment times flying around what times yours? x


----------



## jocelynmarie

Mom2Ben said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I've had an eventful couple of days....not sure if I mentioned it before but my insulin needs have dropped considerably over the last couple of weeks and I have been suffering from hypos mid morning everyday. My readings after lunch and dinner are also completely normal without insulin no matter what I eat. It's almost as if I no longer have GD.
> 
> I contacted my diabetics nurse as the hypos are really awful and they were more concerned about it than I thought they would be. I had to go into the ante-natal ward yesterday evening to have baby monitored and they then decided to keep me in overnight :( I panicked then as I didn't realise it was a big deal. Apparently it might be happening because my placenta is deteriorating. They let me go this evening after I saw the Diabetes Consultant and Obstetrician who have reduced my insulin by loads and I'm going in for another scan next week so they can check my placenta. If placenta is deteriorating then they'll deliver baby immediately.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit worried about it all but baby seems fine at the moment

How have baby's movements been? Hope that everything is ok!!!!

My numbers have been good since being put on insulin. But man this last month is starting to get AWFUL!!! I have constant pain in my cervix, the period pain is awful. I can't walk or stand with out feeling immense pressure. Baby is doing good in there though based on NST's and BPP's, so I don't think they are in any rush to get him out!


----------



## KateNicola

How often does everyone have to check their sugars? I was told 7 times a day! the strips are friggin' expensive, so this is frustrating!


----------



## jocelynmarie

I test 4 times a day... a fasting test in the morning when I wake up and once after each meal.


----------



## Baby2ontheway

I test 4 times as well!


----------



## Fairybabe

It was 3 x day, once after each meal. Currently 7 x day (before and after each meal and before bed) so they can work out how much insulin I should take when. The irony being that since I agreed to go on the insulin I am just about keeping the numbers good with diet, so lord knows what they will want to do tomrrow when I see them!
Fairy x


----------



## KateNicola

Save for a peak when I'm dehydrated, my sugars are really low. I think they mis-diagnosed me. Hopefully I will find out on Wednesday.


----------



## FeistyMom

Hello! I have been lurking in this forum for a few weeks since being diagnosed with GD, and tried to read the whole thread! I finally gave up around page 99.

I just want to say a big THANK YOU to everyone who contributes here, and to Emma for starting the thread. I was incredibly freaked out when the doctor called, and my pregnancy books were next to useless. Reading your stories and getting to understand the experiences others had has been a huge blessing for me!

I previously have battled weight issues (severely underweight for a while), and this just scares me that I won't eat enough or the right things. I typically just binge on carbs when I need a pick me up (like right [email protected]!), and they are so much easier to get your hands on, I'm having a hard time figuring out good snacks.

My hubby was a darling and found some diabetic friendly cookies and chocolate, but during the workday I feel like I need something bigger and more solid. So far only nice big salads give me good numbers, and I was feeling ok with that until yesterday and today. Now I feel like I'm STARVING and I have nothing decent to eat anywhere near me. Most accessible food would be a Big Mac right now, and I don't think that's what the dietician had in mind...


----------



## Frustrated

Hi Ladies, jsut wanted to know if anyone has any suggestions about what snacks to eat and what to drink during labour if you have gestational diabetes. I cant drink the usual sports/icotonic drinks but dont just want to drink water!

Re food, cereal bars/sweets etc are obviously out as well so if anyone has any suggestions, I would be very grateful.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## First.timer

well...im diet controlled, so i know its different but im just going with the mantra that seeing as you are mainly controlling what you eat for the babys sake....its not going to have any effect on him when hes that close to being born is it? im going to be eating 'Naked bars' the chocoloco ones - they sell them in tesco and are made entirely out of raw food, nuts seeds etc and bound together with grape juice so its all natural sugars - , and drinking water and juice like pomegranate etc. for me the rules are going out of the window during labour, but eating stuff full of sugar and crap makes me feel rough anyway so personally i would never chose to drink lucozade or eat processed food whilst labouring anyway. you are also constantly excercising so im not worried. if your on insulin or whatever i would def ask advice but i think for diet controlled that it wouldnt really matter.......... xx


----------



## syntaxerror

And now I'm wondering whether they were kidding when they said I had GD.
Numbers have been 71, 74, and 96...and the 96 was after peaches and crackers (quite a lot of.) Is it possible that "you have GD" just meant "your body really hates it when you drink this nasty sugar syrup that we feed you for testing; you should probably not drink any more of this stuff?"


----------



## KateNicola

syntaxerror said:


> And now I'm wondering whether they were kidding when they said I had GD.
> Numbers have been 71, 74, and 96...and the 96 was after peaches and crackers (quite a lot of.) Is it possible that "you have GD" just meant "your body really hates it when you drink this nasty sugar syrup that we feed you for testing; you should probably not drink any more of this stuff?"

I am feeling about the same. We're going to make you fast, stuff your body full of sugar then make you sit :devil:
My mom had undiagnosed GD with me and I was a little on the large side, but that was the ONLY complication (she would have needed a c-section for another issue anyway). I have not appreciated the stress that this has added to my pregnancy...


----------



## Mamof1

Hello, just looking for some advice really. I dont have GD but will be tested at 28 weeks due to high BMI & grandmother having diabetes. Today we found out my Dad has diabetes, should I ring midwife & tell her as I wont see her again until 25 weeks now? Will this make a difference as to how early I am tested?

Thanks ladies x


----------



## AnonymousMoi

I found out at 29 weeks, with glucose levels about 10 higher than normal. My baby boy is due October 1st 2011.
So far it's been good *knock on wood* I've added light exercising into my routine (Mondays - Yoga, Wednesdays - WaterWalking, Fridays - Gym)
I didn't have to change my diet very much, just work on more veggies less meat/potatoes... cut back on fresh fruit and sugar drinks (lemonade, smoothies, all the fun summer drinks etc...) and replaced them with Crystal Light togo packets :)

I'm feeling really good about everything, I'm sure my baby boy will be healthy. He's measuring 2 weeks ahead, height in the 75% (his father is 6'6"... and at birth we were both 22inches so... more than likely he'll be a long baby as well)


----------



## vintage67

Mamaof1, I think I just might ring someone and tell them. When I had my son, they tested me earlier than they usually do because I have so much diabetes in my family.

I definitely had it, and they told me they didnt think it would go away when the pregnancy ended. It did....for two years. So I enter this pregnancy already having Type 2 diabetes. It can be really hard to control your blood glucose levels when pregnant; I was doing pretty well as an ordinary Type 2, so to speak, but pregnancy has made it much more of a challenge.

Take care.


----------



## syntaxerror

KateNicola said:


> syntaxerror said:
> 
> 
> And now I'm wondering whether they were kidding when they said I had GD.
> Numbers have been 71, 74, and 96...and the 96 was after peaches and crackers (quite a lot of.) Is it possible that "you have GD" just meant "your body really hates it when you drink this nasty sugar syrup that we feed you for testing; you should probably not drink any more of this stuff?"
> 
> I am feeling about the same. We're going to make you fast, stuff your body full of sugar then make you sit :devil:
> My mom had undiagnosed GD with me and I was a little on the large side, but that was the ONLY complication (she would have needed a c-section for another issue anyway). I have not appreciated the stress that this has added to my pregnancy...Click to expand...

A peanut butter sandwich and milk put me at 153 (at one hour) so I guess they win. Oh well.


----------



## KateNicola

I am a huge fan of Lipton Island Mango Peach and Orange Blossom Hibiscus infusion iced tea. Boil water, fill pitcher, place tea bags in, throw in fridge, enjoy!

My dietitian was impressed with my numbers, I had reasons for all the highish ones. I am on a test 7 times one day, skip, test 4 times one day, skip. This will be much less expensive and less painful on my fingers.


----------



## FeistyMom

The day after I had my ob appt, I ended up with a 168 for dinner. Any my ob wants me under 130 an hour after eating, because as he put it, numbers in the 130s now will be over 140 as we get closer to the end. Ugh.

Seems like the biggest thing to impact my numbers is whether or not I exercise. I did a little experiment with my breakfast this weekend - during the week I typically eat and move and am very active herding two LOs and getting ready for the day. On the weekend, I can take it easy - so Saturday I made my peanut butter on bread and glass of milk breakfast and plopped down on the couch to catch up on tv (I love DVR!). Sure enough, I got my highest after breakfast numbers to date!

This would also explain why my breakfast numbers are usually fab, and my dinner numbers ok, but my lunch numbers aren't so great during the week but are fine on weekends even when I eat fast food! Darn sitting all afternoon immediately after eating :(

Anyone else finding exercise has a huge impact on numbers? I mean seriously - I even managed to eat an entire donut & glass of milk and got a 90 a little over an hour later, since I was swimming for 45 minutes. Crazy to me.


----------



## FeistyMom

Case in point - I ate a salad and HALF a cornbeef sandwich for lunch... and a little over an hour later was at 130. I even took the 5 flights of stairs on my walk back from eating. And I'm still hungry!

Anyone else having issues like this? I am just so frustrated!


----------



## Fairybabe

Feisytmum, my numbers can be erratic. On the whole evenings are the hardest. What I find is that one meal will put me under 7.8 on one day, then over on another. I had a really stressful weekend and on satuday my usual breakfast that keeps me under sent me over.

Rang my numbers in to the diabetic nurse and she agreed that my numbers are a bit crazy and so if I start my insulin, some meals that have comeout unexpectedly low, with insulin would have me go hypo. So am seeing the consultant next week. It really is the weirdest thing. 

Fairy x


----------



## FeistyMom

It really is the darnedest thing. I thought I had it figured out and then blammo I've been all over the place the last 4 days. My numbers were so stable and solid that my doc scheduled me for 2 weeks out, and ever since I've been totally all over.

What kind of snacks have you been successful with? I'm really struggling to find low carb and/or low GI carb snacks that I can just have at work now that I can't eat a big enough meal to tide me over. I had been having an instant noodle bowl in late afternoon, but its basically all processed carbs so its out now, and I had been having a cup of cocoa in the morning - also out, as its mainly sugar.

Nothing but carbs seems to satisfy my hunger though! I think I could eat an entire bag of potato chips right now and still be hungry, and I never binge like that on chips! Icecream is another deal entirely, and I am happy to say that Skinny Cow seems to suit me just fine right now.


----------



## Fairybabe

Snacks that work for me are plain oatcakes with a bit of cheese or peanut butter. An apple seems ok, and bizarrely, about 4 dried apricots. I'm trying to save things like a bit of fruit and plain yoghurt as snacks. But it's the oatcakes that make me feel full.


----------



## KateNicola

One of my favourite snacks is cheese, an apple and 6 soda crackers. Just enough sweetness to satisfy the craving and fill me up :)


----------



## First.timer

I snack on meat- lol. Not even joking. Eggs is a good one as well, have two eggs and one slice of toast- or two slices of vogels is what I have, keeps you full for ages , obviously not good every day!. Things I snack on are a tin of tuna, some cheese and crackers, sugar free ice pops, carrots and humous, ham. . I'm diet controlled though so don't know how different it is. X


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm currently diet controlled, but this week I've been super hungry and seem to have a harder time keeping things stable. Carrots and humous sounds good - I've been trying to think about how to snack on meat, but with lunch meat being out it just seems hard. And I *love* cheese, but without chowing down on lots of bread/crackers too I don't seem to have enough fiber to eat as much as I'd want, if that makes sense.

I just want to pig out on a big giant bowl of pasta *sigh*


----------



## First.timer

just buy chicken, only takes 5 minutes to cook a chicken breast if your hungry. ive personally ignored the lunch meats thing as long as it isnt processed crap its fine i think. try buying ryvita type stuff and load with cheese etc. humous is quite high but its not complex so u can get away with it more x


----------



## KateNicola

What about a pasta salad with veggies and cheese? That would round it out nicely :) I am also diet controlled and I have 6 saltines with cheese as a snack and it seems to sustain me until my next meal.


----------



## FeistyMom

Thanks for the suggestions ladies!

I've been having a bit of self-pity lately for all the things I can't have, so focusing on these positives is really helping.


----------



## First.timer

oh mate i have a little pity party every day, fact is alot of the time i just ignore the rules and i know its not the best thing to do but my readings are pretty alright, babys a perfect size fluids perfect etc so im not that worried about this phantom 'disease' i apparantly have. just take it a little less seriously, ultimately eating a load of fruit or brown rice some times will give u a bad reading but it isnt bad for your body, focus on feeling guilty about the shit things like chocolate and crisps but spare yourself the grief for the things that are doing good as well as harm. i ate a whole bag of grapes yesterday.......what a maniac. my consultant told be to eat loads of fruit, he said that i shouldnt worry so much about those types of sugars as im so close to the end etc. 

a dinner i have alot is, a big piece of fish or chicken, the measured out amount of brown rice im allowed, some grated cheese, some spinach, some brocolli....and i just stuff my face on the stuff that is ok like the veggies,...honestly im full for like half a day aftre eating that and my readings perfect xx


----------



## FeistyMom

My DH went shopping last night and picked up some nuts and sunflower seeds for me to munch on at work. Hopefully that will help me avoid feeling so hungry all day!

I know I should eat more veggies, it is just hard to squeeze prepping them into an already busy day, and I'm lucky enough that the hubby does almost all of the dinner cooking. He's trying really hard to make stuff I can eat, but we've been a starch heavy family so it has been a difficult adjustment. Oh well, I *do* enjoy a lot of the food I eat, I just wish I could eat it in bigger quantities and get the totally stuffed feeling. But that would give me major heartburn now anyway, so its all for the best :D


----------



## Honeypot

So, it's been one week since I have had to start pricking my fingers four times a day and doing the diet. I had a follow-up this morning with the diabetes dietician lady, and she said my numbers are one of the best she has ever seen....so I'm kind of clueless as to why if they are so good, why the heck do I have gestational diabetes and have to prick myself four times a day.


----------



## FeistyMom

The way it was explained to me, is that the glucose challenge showed that you aren't processing sugar as efficiently as would be expected, but it doesn't mean that you have high blood sugar levels all the time, just that yours is easy to regulate at this point with diet/exercise. But that the placenta releases more hormones as pregnancy progresses, which interferes with insulin production/sugar processing more and more, so meals that would leave you with normal numbers at week 28 might leave you with much higher readings at week 34.

My dietician was pretty happy with my first week's numbers too, but my doc was concerned about the numbers that were technically 'ok' but towards the high end, since those will rise as the pregnancy continues. I was in total denial for the first 2 weeks, but I can't argue that I have had a few high numbers.

That said, GD *is* misdiagnosed sometimes. You could ask to try the challenge again to see if it comes out a pass the second time, but honestly I'd almost rather prick my fingers all the time than go through that stupid test again.


----------



## KateNicola

My doctor was concerned that there was a lot of sugar in my urine. This means my body wasn't absorbing or using it and it was being sent through my kidneys as waste. This is very hard on your kidneys. 

Baby's health is also at risk with high blood sugars as they can grow to be bigger than intended and develop health issues of their own. I have been lucky that my GD can be diet controlled.


----------



## Honeypot

FeistyMom said:


> The way it was explained to me, is that the glucose challenge showed that you aren't processing sugar as efficiently as would be expected, but it doesn't mean that you have high blood sugar levels all the time, just that yours is easy to regulate at this point with diet/exercise. But that the placenta releases more hormones as pregnancy progresses, which interferes with insulin production/sugar processing more and more, so meals that would leave you with normal numbers at week 28 might leave you with much higher readings at week 34.
> 
> My dietician was pretty happy with my first week's numbers too, but my doc was concerned about the numbers that were technically 'ok' but towards the high end, since those will rise as the pregnancy continues. I was in total denial for the first 2 weeks, but I can't argue that I have had a few high numbers.
> 
> That said, GD *is* misdiagnosed sometimes. You could ask to try the challenge again to see if it comes out a pass the second time, but honestly I'd almost rather prick my fingers all the time than go through that stupid test again.



Well, when I did the one hour test my level was 217, she said that was an automatic diagnosis of GD so I didn't have to do the three hour test. I completely understand that.

I don't mind pricking my fingers so much as it really don't hurt me, its just inconvenience I guess you would say. I dont want to excuse myself from classes while I go prick my finger (especially afraid I'll miss something important). I feel like it's my dirty little secret sometimes lol.


----------



## Springtime

I am having so much trouble getting my sugars in control. I keep increasing the amount of insulin I inject into myself every few days. And I have such a long way to go still!
It takes the fun out of this pregnancy.
I kinda envy you girls who are only diet controlled. 
With even insulin and a very healthy diet yesterday of grilled salmon, veggies and some grilled(not too many) potato chips, my sugars went through the roof.
I am playing a guessing game here because it just does not behave the way I would expect it too.

Anyone else on here who is on insulin and not just diet controlled?


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi, I'm also on insulin as well as Metformin. I've been okay this pregnancy and I don't need nearly as much insulin as I needed in my last pregnancy. Last time, like you, I had to increase my dosage daily and I still couldn't control my levels. I agree with you that it takes the fun out of pregnancy but at least with all the healthy eating, we won't gain as much weight!! 

I can't see your signature - how far along are you?


----------



## FeistyMom

@Honeypot I felt that way too, and then I realized.... Screw it, I can just prick whenever I need to. I've pricked twice in my birth prep class, and I just whip out the lil glucose checker at work whenever I need to, sometimes saying things like 'if the sight of blood makes you ill, you may want to leave the room' ;)

I was pretty self conscious the first week, but I'm not very patient, so I got really tired of trying to 'sneak' around.

Also: This morning I gave myself a near panic attack - I ate my normal breakfast which usually gives me a 100-110 reading an hour later. I got a 178!!!! I stood there about to panic and cry and scream when I realized, I hadn't washed my hands... I washed, pricked a different finger immediately and had a 102. PHEW! Either my prunes or my peanut butter really registered


----------



## KateNicola

FeistyMom said:


> Also: This morning I gave myself a near panic attack - I ate my normal breakfast which usually gives me a 100-110 reading an hour later. I got a 178!!!! I stood there about to panic and cry and scream when I realized, I hadn't washed my hands... I washed, pricked a different finger immediately and had a 102. PHEW! Either my prunes or my peanut butter really registered

I found this as well! Isn't GD fun?


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh I didn't realise the handwashing could make such a difference!! V weird. Infact, this whole gd thing is weird!


----------



## maratobe

hi all!
i have recently been diagnosed with GD, after having my first test come back at 11.8 and my second came back at 11.8 and 12.9.....so i have been monitoring my levels for 2 days now and my doctor is starting me on insulin next week because he said my levels are just too high!.....weird thing is when im monitoring they said they would like my levels under 6.9 when i test and i have had about 5 out of 9 that have been 8. something or higher....will the low levels im getting mean i might not have to go on insulin or will my higher numbers out rule the low ones?
hope that makes sense lol
thank you!


----------



## KateNicola

My understanding is that if your levels are consistently low, with only the occasional peak (oft with reason) you do not have to go on insulin, but I could be mistaken. I am diet-controlled and as long as I watch what and when I eat, my levels tend to stay between 4 and 6. Hope that helps!


----------



## maratobe

thank you! 
i have changed my diet a little bit since monitoring because i was never a breakfast eater and now i have to eat 3 meals a day because i have to take my levels...so that could be why some are showing low as well


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi maratobe!! In the uk they like you to stay under 7.8, what I've been told is that when u consistently get numbers too high then it's insulin, but that may be just before 1 meal, eg my evening numbers are usually the high ones. Prob is I have some low ones scattered in there too, which do give the risk of hypo. Am seeing the consultant on tues to get it figured out. I have been controlling it with diet so far but now the same foods are sending me higher again. Good luck!
Fairy x


----------



## maratobe

Thank you!
My numbers have been high except for my morning ones. 
Tonight after having meat and veggies for tea my level was 9.4 but after having eggs on toast yesterday morning it was 4.1 so it's so up and down!


----------



## Tesharika

hey...I was recently diagnosed with GD as well...and I think I will need insulin as in the uk they like my levels to be under 7.8 1 hr after a meal and I've only managed that a few times since tuesday. the lowest i've managed is 6.7..


----------



## KateNicola

One thing that I found brings the numbers down after eating meals is doing the dishes or some housework. 10-20 minutes is all they ask you to do and I have found that it works. Adding more fibre to slow digestion has also helped me immensely.


----------



## maratobe

Well I went back and saw my nurse about getting my monitor fixed that has been playing up and she was going to put me on insulin Wednesday and has decided to start tonight! Im on it twice a day 10 mins before breakfast and dinner. She said I might need it before lunch but she will determine that on Wednesday when she sees me again! I asked her why I didn't get to change my diet first before trying insulin and she said my levels are just too high!!
She wants to see me every couple of days to keep an eye on me so that's a big plus!! :)


----------



## Springtime

Ladies, may I ask you what your Glucose Tolerance test results were? I took one when I was 19 weeks and my fasting one was ok at 4.0. But the one 2 hours after the glucose drink (75 g glucose drink) was 8.2.


----------



## maratobe

My first one came back at 11.8 and then my fasting one came back at 12.9


----------



## Fairybabe

2hrs after the drink it was 8.3


----------



## FeistyMom

Not sure what mine were, but I know that I was too high in 3 of the 4 readings they do here for the 3 hour test.

So, exercise has been the most reliable way for me to keep my numbers consistent (that and avoiding high sugar foods!), but in the past week I've developed nearly excruciating pelvic pain. I go into the doctor on Wednesday, and he's already going to be a bit grumpy with me because I *lost* my food and blood sugar level chart with 10 days worth of info on it. And it seems that in the states we don't take pelvic pain as seriously as in the UK - at least it doesn't seem like I had ever even HEARD of it here and this is my 3rd pregnancy. So I'm a bit concerned about that too.

I've never had an issue with my OB, but I've also never been this crabby due to pelvic pain. Plus my numbers are higher across the board since I simply cannot do as much activity. Feels like a losing situation for me :(

Anyone else having the double whammy of GD + pelvic pain?


----------



## Tesharika

my GTT resluts were..fasting 5.3 1 hr 10.7 2 hr 10.6

I went for an ultrasound yesterday ( I go quite often because I also have a weak cervix and have a cerclage in) and the baby weighs 3 lbs 7 ozs..


----------



## keyahopes

Hi all, I have a question about my GTT, and am hoping you can help.

I had high numbers on my 1 hour GTT, so I did the 3 hour test. Of the four numbers I got back:
fasting sugar was 73 (normal <95)
1 hr was 192 (normal <180)
2 hr was 129 (normal <155)
3 hr was 80 (normal <140)

So basically, I had one high number. So I don't have GD, but I have glucose intolerance. My doc office advised me to consult a dietician.

I am reluctant to go to a dietician, 'cause all they have is an expensive class, and no one on one interaction. I feel like I can control my diet somewhat by eating less carbs, eating smaller meals during the day etc, and avoiding sweets (how I miss those brownies).

My question is, do you all think I should still go for the GD classes? Will I have to be monitored, or can I just follow a more careful diet, and hope my numbers stay ok? Am I putting the baby at any kind of risk?

I haven't felt any symptoms like fatigue after meals etc.

Thanks fr all your help. Now I am going to go back and read thru this thread for meal suggestions :)


----------



## KateNicola

I found the GD class that I went to really informative, even if it was not one on one. I learned that it's not just cutting carbs, you have to have them to a certain degree because you are growing a baby. It seems that everyone I know of that has been diagnosed is monitored, just to keep an eye on things, as it can change during your pregnancy. It takes some getting used to, but overall I don't find it too bad now. Hope that helps :)

Last night between my after meal test and my pre-bedtime snack test, my numbers didn't go down, even though there was an hour gap. I had a cup of rooiboos tea. Has anyone else found that rooiboos messes with their numbers?


----------



## FeistyMom

The dietician class was much better than I expected, but I think it really depends on how the class is set up, and who the dietician is - I've had plenty of negative experiences with dieticians in the past as well, so my expectations were pretty low :D

I had 3 numbers too high on the 3 hour test, so there was no mistaking it for me. For you, since you only had one high number, and that was the first one, it just means don't drink a huge amount of glucose sugar water all at once - in other words, you probably don't even have to cut your total carb intake over the day, just make sure you don't eat all of it at once. Keep in mind that as pregnancy progresses, the placenta releases more hormones that interfere with insulin, so it may rise. If you do end up getting fatigued after a meal, the best bet is to go for a brisk walk if at all possible.

If your insurance covers the dietician class, I'd go for it. If not, trying diet control independently is the next best thing! Good luck :)


----------



## Tesharika

if you can't afford to get to a dietician at least try and follow a diabetic meal plan, when you are pregnant they suggest an 1800-2000 calories meal plan, it gives you 3 meals and 3 snacks.

you should be able to find some info online I do know that this site has the diabetes exchange list on it so you know how much is 1 carb or 1 fruit 

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/diabetes-diet/DA00077

include protein and veggies with your meals, eat whole grains and leaner meat, have a good bedtime snack like a tuna fish sandwich on multigrain bread, don't eat fruit alone eat it with a meal...oh and eat about the same time everyday.


----------



## FeistyMom

How important is it to eat at the same time every day? Cuz I pretty much do the opposite. I don't think I've had two meals at the same time the entire time I've been charting :(


----------



## KateNicola

I try to eat on a schedule, but sometimes my body is hungry at odd times. My dietitian said it is better to eat something with protein at that time so my sugar isn't thrown to the wind. It is important to eat when you're hungry :)


----------



## sherylb

I thought I would check out your group after failing my GTT 1 hour by 2 points yesterday. I am taking the 3 hour test tomorrow to be sure before I do anything else. I could shoot myself for eating a sugary muffin as I drove to the appointment that DH told me I shouldn't eat since my results were so close.


----------



## FeistyMom

Hi Sherylb!

It can be quite common for someone to fail the 1 hr and then pass the 3 hr, especially if you had eaten something ahead of the 1 hr. Fasting isn't necessary, but can often skew the results a bit.

Good luck with your 3 hr, and make sure to follow the fasting for that one - not only to ensure the results are good but also because it'll make you feel pretty gross. Plan on pigging out on some protein afterwards though - I ended up chowing down on a monster roast beef from Arby's cuz it was the closest thing.


----------



## sherylb

Hmmmm... If there is one thing I definitely get enough of in my diet it's protein. Yum.


----------



## Rachyroux

I fell behind this thread so many months ago. But wanted to update on my situation, I didn't fall off the face of the earth. I became useless at being online. I was induced on the 5th because of gestational diabetes and Layla was born only 6lb 6! so it's not always the case that you'll have a "huge" baby. I wish I'd of waited to go into labour as she wasn't big at all! but she's happy and healthy. Hope everyone is well. Love to all. x


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hi ladies:flower:
im wondering if any of you could help me, id so appreciate it. Ive just been diagnosed with GD, saw a dietician today to talk about the food and exercise side of things, but i havent got the little finger pricker yet as I am moving on monday and need to get it from the dietician at the hospital Im moving to..so wont be able to monitor my own levels for over a week as we wont be back there til then..so trying to do my best with food..just a little confused..do i have to stick to 3 meals and 3 snacks? Or can I eat when hungry? This is only day one and I am hungry already! I also exercised for 45 mins today. Im also a little confused about it all really lol so any help anyone could give me I would so appreciate it!! especially in regards to food! thanku! xo


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome to the thread Jamaris!

For the 3 meals/3 snacks, the main idea there is to avoid having a few really large meals, and spread your eating throughout the day - so eating even more frequently isn't too bad but depends on what you are snacking on/eating. In fact, I've found that instead of having a lunch and an afternoon snack it works better for me if I just get a really big lunch and split it in half and eat half at lunch time, and half about mid afternoon.

As far as foods go, for the most part it seems that different ladies process carbs a bit differently. I can barely handle bread, even healthy whole wheat/multigrain bread, so I make sure to limit myself to a single slice at a given meal/snack. On the other hand, I can handle pasta as long as I get some exercise immediately after - nothing special, just a walk for 10 minutes or so. The exercise is most effective at lowering numbers immediately after you eat, so walking for 10 minutes after each meal gives you even better benefits than walking for 30 minutes straight (seems odd to me, but that's what my numbers seem to be showing).

Eating balanced meals has been a challenge for me, but that is also one of the best ways to control with diet - make sure to get a decent amount of low GI (glycemic index) carbs combined with protein and vegetables at each meal and that also really helps handle the blood sugar. Eating a slice of bread w/o peanut butter gives me a higher reading than if I put peanut butter on it, for example. Or eating low GI cookies w/o milk will give me a higher reading than if I have a glass of milk.

Good luck - and try not to worry too much until you have your tester. If you get sleepy after meals, try to make yourself go for a walk, as that seems to indicate the blood sugars are getting too high. :hugs:


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Thankyou so much fiestymum that was a big big help!:) how r u going? I see u haven't long to go! Do u have to be induced or just wait for things to happen naturally?:) wishing u all the best xo


----------



## iggysmum

Hi ladies....I hope you don't mind me joining you, I was diagneosed 2 weeks ago with GD, after monitoring my bloods for a few days they were between 6-7 before meals. I was given metformin and that made me really ill; really bad tummy. So now I am on insulin, this is my 3rd day and my levels are all between 5 and 5.9.
The advice I was given was to eat 3 meals a day and possibly supper....i am struggling with this as i am so used to eating small and often. Others seem to have been given the advice to have snacks. Just wondered how you monitor your sugar levels and manage insulin with that?
Thanks x


----------



## prettymachine

hi ladies! i was JUST diagnosed with GD at almost 37 weeks! does anyone have this experience? (i didnt have a chance to read through the whole thread.) does anyone know what they will do for me at this point? 

i had passed the test around 26 weeks, and was retested this past friday in labor & delivery as i was also diagnosed with Polyhydramnios and i guess GD can be a cause of this. 

recent symptoms in pregnancy that have come up for me are excessive swelling of the feet/ankles and rapid weight gain. are these related to the GD? i dont see my MW for 4 more days so i havent gotten any answers yet!


----------



## KateNicola

*prettymachine*-The swelling, from what I have read has to do with water retention, which can be caused by GD. Both my mom and infant me were large due to this. Weight gain is a side effect of this. I can't say for sure what they'll do, being without a medical degree and such, but they may want you to monitor your blood glucose levels and be careful what you eat. 
Pregnancy changes as we get further along, this may be why you passed the test then and wouldn't now. 
I wouldn't panic too much until you see your MW :)

*iggysmom*-I think the reason many have been advised to have snacks between meals is so you're not starving when you eat and have a chance of eating too much. My dietitian said that one of the most important things about managing GD is to try and keep your sugars level, not too high, not too low. If you find yourself hungry between meals, snacks would be a good idea. I was advise to eat a minimum of 6 times a day, especially if hungry.


----------



## prettymachine

KateNicola said:


> *prettymachine*-The swelling, from what I have read has to do with water retention, which can be caused by GD. Both my mom and infant me were large due to this. Weight gain is a side effect of this. I can't say for sure what they'll do, being without a medical degree and such, but they may want you to monitor your blood glucose levels and be careful what you eat.
> Pregnancy changes as we get further along, this may be why you passed the test then and wouldn't now.
> I wouldn't panic too much until you see your MW :)
> 
> *iggysmom*-I think the reason many have been advised to have snacks between meals is so you're not starving when you eat and have a chance of eating too much. My dietitian said that one of the most important things about managing GD is to try and keep your sugars level, not too high, not too low. If you find yourself hungry between meals, snacks would be a good idea. I was advise to eat a minimum of 6 times a day, especially if hungry.

will they even let me progress the pregnancy to 40 weeks? i have heard they tend not to let you go to 40 weeks with GD? LO is already over a pound bigger than average. i am wondering if they would have me pricking my finger for a whole week?


----------



## pbuggy2284

This is a great thread. Happy I found it. 
So I was just diagnosed Friday with GD. Im not sure what to really do or eat. Im going to call soon to see a endocrinologist. 
I also have high blood pressure also. I read online that they kind of go hand in hand. I was wondering if anyone had both and how labor and delievery went. My doctor did warn me that it is more then likely that I will be delivery by C-Section in 6 weeks.
Im actually really scared :(


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome to the thread pbuggy!

It is really frustrating that first week or so after diagnosis because they kind of leave you hanging... But the good news is, that you can do a few things right away to start helping things along! Try avoiding processed carbs (white bread, sugar, white rice, stuff like that), and try to spread your food consumption out over a longer period of time - i.e. if you normally eat 3 big meals, try 6 smaller meals. And try to eat at least as much veggie as carb each meal - that seems to help tons with energy levels.

I have not had to deal with high blood pressure so far, but I know that in the US docs seem to favor inducing and/or c-section for women with GD by about 38th week. The chance is elevated, but definitely not written in stone right now - it'll depend on how your body manages things over the next month. Hopefully everything will go smoothly and you won't have to worry about it :)


----------



## FeistyMom

Jamaris Mummy said:


> Thankyou so much fiestymum that was a big big help!:) how r u going? I see u haven't long to go! Do u have to be induced or just wait for things to happen naturally?:) wishing u all the best xo

Glad that was helpful!

So far, no news on whether the doc wants to induce or not, but I am on weekly appointments now and get another growth scan on Wednesday. My ob previously scheduled me for induction dates with my first 2, but more along the lines of getting things going than to actually induce - and it worked both times, I naturally went into labor before the induction date. On the one hand, I want to wait for things to happen naturally, but on the other I don't want the baby to get so big that a c-section is necessary. I know I can birth relatively big babies (8 lbs 9oz, 8 lbs 12 oz), but all bets are off if this lil guy hits 10 lbs!

How are things going for you?


----------



## mayasol

Hello all. I am new here. I am forty, have had PCOS for years, and have unexpectedly become pregnant. I am only about eight weeks and have been diagnosed with what they believe is gestational diabetes. My sister in law was diagnosed early in her pregnancy with GD, but she was able to control it with diet. I have lowered my carbs already and now am adjusting my diet to a 2000 cal. diabetic diet. Unfortunately, my glucose readings have been between 160- 190 even with the lower carbs. I have been reading and begin tomorrow on an exercise routine. I have joined the gym as it is impossible right now to go outside in Texas with temps above 100. I am going to try, but I am worried that if I am getting readings that high at this point, that later in the pregnancy my body is going to freak out. 

Did anyone else get diagnosed this early and has anyone seen the research on Metformin during pregnancy?


----------



## LorelaiLana

I wad not diagnosed with GD this early..-but I was on metformin for my pcos before I got pregnant and continued it till 16 weeks to prevent any chances of miscarriage...I also took cyclogest..a progrstrone suppository for 16 weeks for the same reason as all research pointed towards that....then from 16 to 28 week I didn't have any medication...the got diagonosed with GD and tried to control with diet for a week then metformin and now on metformin n insulin...as pregnancy progresses the insulin demand is getting higher...but after delivery...i plan on staying on metformin since a lot of resrarch papers say GD women have trouble making milk and metformin is the miracle cure for that problem as well...

So all in all metformin is relatively safer option n recommended by NICE for use during pregnancy...when compared to the risks of not using it...I panicked n did all the research when I got pregnant n this is the summary ...hope it helps...


----------



## pbuggy2284

FeistyMom said:


> Welcome to the thread pbuggy!
> 
> It is really frustrating that first week or so after diagnosis because they kind of leave you hanging... But the good news is, that you can do a few things right away to start helping things along! Try avoiding processed carbs (white bread, sugar, white rice, stuff like that), and try to spread your food consumption out over a longer period of time - i.e. if you normally eat 3 big meals, try 6 smaller meals. And try to eat at least as much veggie as carb each meal - that seems to help tons with energy levels.
> 
> I have not had to deal with high blood pressure so far, but I know that in the US docs seem to favor inducing and/or c-section for women with GD by about 38th week. The chance is elevated, but definitely not written in stone right now - it'll depend on how your body manages things over the next month. Hopefully everything will go smoothly and you won't have to worry about it :)

Thank you very much! :) Ive been reading up on it a lot. First step. I cut out soda! :flower:


----------



## FeistyMom

I am absolutely shattered right now. My morning numbers were slowly creeping up, which I expected - still in an ok range, but trending upwards. But I thought I had figured out my lunch and dinner stuff... Then last night I ended up with a 170. I know I shouldn't be, but I feel totally demoralized :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw Feisty mum, don't loose heart. GD is a tricky beast. Don't forget tiredness and stress leveles can impact. And maybe your hormones have fluctuated again. Hang in there.
Fairy x


----------



## mayasol

Thanks Lorelai. 

It is interesting. I went from focusing on being pregnant to focusing on being diabetic. I almost don't even feel pregnant any more. It's all about food, exercise and glucose levels. I am only eight weeks, but I am so consumed with trying to control my glucose levels, with no success, that I haven't even thought about the baby for a couple of days. 

I am frustrated today as well. I am exercising (fifteen minutes after each meal plus gym), eating very strictly according to the 2000 cal. diet I was given using low GI foods, and I am still running today between 156 and 179. I just wish they would go ahead and give me metformin and see if helps. 

The nurse mentioned glyburide. I am unfamiliar with this drug, but she said that is oral medication they use most often. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## FeistyMom

:hugs: mayasol - I'm starting to just want metformin as well. I see my OB tomorrow, and I am pretty sure he will start me on it, unless he wants me to jump straight to insulin, which I would have fought initially but now I'm just kind of wanting to do ANYTHING to get this straightened out :(

I haven't heard of glyburide - I thought metformin was the most common. :shrug:


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi ladies! :wave: 

I was just diagnosed with GD a a week and a half ago. Since then I have adjusted my diet and am trying to get more walking in during the day. Yesterday I had my GD class and learned how to check my blood sugar...so now I'm doing that 4 times a day too. Does anyone else feel like dealing with GD is a full-time job? :wacko:

For those of you further in your pregnancies, I'm wondering just how much harder it gets, since I've heard that it gets harder for your body to process the glucose as pregnancy progresses. I feel like even though my numbers are within range at the moment, they are high enough that they may not stay within range later in the pregnancy. For example, last night dinner was 124, today's breakfast was 134, and lunch was 123. I was told anything under 135 is okay, but it sure seems like those numbers could creep up later on.


----------



## KateNicola

:hugs2: FeistyMom

I am finding that heat has been playing a HUGE role in my numbers. It doesn't seem to matter how much water I drink, they are screwy right now. I am, thankfully, on a testing schedule of 4 times a day, skip a day, 7 times a day, skip a day. The 7 days are SO annoying. I have to plan my day by figuring out when I can eat and test. Sprout has been waking me up about 4 or so hours after going to bed and I'm hungry, doesn't matter what I had before bed and having to wait that hour to test again means I am a zombie. 
I LOVE being pregnant but this catch has really put a damper on things.


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome to the thread BumpHope!

I have found that my numbers are creeping up as pregnancy progresses. My OB even told me to shoot for under 130 right off the bat since those numbers will slowly creep up, and what might be *just* under the limit this week could be just over the limit next week.

And yes, dealing with GD is like a full time job! I've found that the main problem for me is volume - so I just have to eat so often, and I'm not used to that. I'm more of a eat two or three big meals a day kind of person, but it doesn't really matter what I eat, if I eat a lot of it, my numbers are too high.


----------



## pip7890

Hello ladies

I'm 40 years old and this my fourth pregnancy (including two miscarriages). My BMI was 30 when I fell pregnant this time and that, along with the fact that my mum developed Type II Diabetes when she was 60, meant I had the 3 hour OGTT last Wednesday at 27w2d. 

I got a call from the hospital yesterday saying my second blood test came back at 9 and that I needed to go in for a scan next Monday and to the diabetes clinic next Wednesday. 

I'm currently on holiday in Scotland at the moment so access to the Internet is limited. I'm going to have a look through this thread but any advice you can give me to get me through the next week would be fantastic. 

Btw I've only put 8lbs on since I fell pregnant taking me up to 13st 8lbs. I'm 5'5". Not sure if this is relevant. 

Cheers. 

Pip x


----------



## Fairybabe

Welcome Pip!
Here's a brief precis of what i've learned:
Cut out the obviously sugary stuff immediately: Fizzy drinks, cakes, choc, icecream, anything with lots of added sugar in the ingredients.
Switch your carbs: eg white/wholemeal bread to wholegrain, white rice to brown, eat lots of beans (seriously, they are very low glycaemic), cut out white potatoes, sweet potatoes aren't so bad. 
Lower your carb intake, and also ensure you have any carbs with protein and if poss, some veg. So if you have toast, have it with say, peanut butter. 
Read labels like mad. There's lots of hidden sugar everywhere.
The aim is to have a low glycaemic diet, ie food that converts to glucose in your body in a slow and steady manner. 
Hope that helps as a starter if you are on hols!

Fairy x


----------



## 7th_heaven

i just failed my one hour test for the second time(first test was last thursday). i go back for my three hour test tomorrow. 
i've had to take the three hour test once before but passed it.
i'm just confused because i can't limit my sugar intake anymore than i am now. i mean- i guess i could give up fruit? i don't eat ANY refined sugar- i don't even eat honey or maple syrup. i eat limited carbs- slice of bread a day and perhaps pasta once every couple weeks. 
as far as exercising i swim .5 mile 3x a week and do yoga twice a week. not sure what more i can do. i'd REALLY love to pass the three hour but if i don't i would LOVE to not have to take insulin. 
wondering if i could keep a levels log and bring it in to show the mw how i am doing so i can avoid insulin if possible.


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome pip and 7th_heaven.

Pip - I second all the things fairybabe said :) Only thing I'd add is try to walk briskly for at least 10 minutes after each meal. The exercising helps quite a bit.

7th, you might not need insulin - failing the glucose test doesn't indicate that your current diet is messed up, it just means that if you were eating sugar/carbs you would have problems digesting it. It is very possible that you won't need any significant dietary adjustments to manage things. The main risk is for folks with 'uncontrolled' gestational diabetes - meaning we eat whatever we want and don't really think about the sugar content. Sadly, I am discovering just how much refined/processed sugar and carbs I was consuming now that I have to pay attention!

I'd almost welcome insulin at this point, so I could eat cake! ;)


----------



## 7th_heaven

FeistyMom said:


> Welcome pip and 7th_heaven.
> 
> I'd almost welcome insulin at this point, so I could eat cake! ;)

lol:) sugar makes me feel like poop. i mean literally. my eyes feel too big for my skull and i can't go from near to far sighted easily- it takes awhile for me to focus. and then my joints age like 45 years and i feel like an 80 yo. i hobble around and can't knit bc my nuckles are tight. ugh.

my birthday is friday and i have told my husband "steak, not cake, okay?"
lol. i wonder if the older i get the more sensitive to things i get. at this point it's just not worth it. i would be nice to be young again and eat a huge bowl of ice cream with no painful regrets.

we'll see what my sugars are like tomorrrow.


----------



## prettymachine

hi ladies!

just wanted to update you all and say they tested me again for the GD and now i passed with flying colors, and now have decided i do not have GD... i wish they could make up their minds!


----------



## Springtime

How often do you cheat on your diet plan?
I gave in to mars bars the day before and then half a slice of cake yesterday after 8 weeks of strict dieting. Fwlt awfully guilty about it even though sugars were not too bad after those naughty treats.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hey girls. So I saw my endocronoligist yesterday. She gave me insulin to take home. She says if my test comes back of over 110 before meal then I have to take 2 units of insulin. Ive already had to take one this AM. Wow this is really hard. 
So I took insulin this AM because when I woke up my number was 119. I ate 2 eggs. One slice of 12 grain bread and a piece of cheese. My reading one hour after was 165. Ugh! Am I doing something wrong?

I was wondering if anyone else&#8217;s doctor is saying to test 6 times a day. Pee on a stick to check ketones and do insulin if numbers are higher then normal.


----------



## Springtime

I check for ketones everyday. And am on insulin. And prick myself 6 times a day. It's not fun!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Springtime said:


> I check for ketones everyday. And am on insulin. And prick myself 6 times a day. It's not fun!

Oh ok. Yeah I just got back from another appt. She told me to take insuling every meal and one at night.


----------



## Fairybabe

It's funny, all you gals in the usa seem to get given insulin and here it's metformin first. I wonder why? 
I wanted insulin instead of metformin but my numbers are too erratic at diff times of the day and the doc says I run too high a risk of going hypo. 

Fairy x


----------



## pbuggy2284

Fairybabe said:


> It's funny, all you gals in the usa seem to get given insulin and here it's metformin first. I wonder why?
> I wanted insulin instead of metformin but my numbers are too erratic at diff times of the day and the doc says I run too high a risk of going hypo.
> 
> Fairy x

Ive never heard of metformin. Is it a shot?


----------



## Fairybabe

It's a drug diabetics normally take in pill form to help control blood glucose. I can't remember exactly how it works, but something to do with stopping the liver from converting too much glucose. It's actually not licensed for pregnancy but has been prescribed the last 4-5 years for women with GD. Studies have shown it has the same effectiveness in preventinlg some of the GD complications as insulin has, only without the risk of going hypo and no needle. My only reservation about it is the lack of long term studies into the kids born to mums using it. But certainly in the short term it seems there are no problems. Women with pcos are also given it and one study showed better pregnancy outcomes for pcos women who took it all throughj pregnancy.
It's also now manufactured generically, so I'm guessing it costs the nhs less than insulin.


----------



## FeistyMom

I'm in the US, and if I had needed intervention earlier, I would have been on metformin. I think part of the deal with metformin is that it takes a bit longer for it to control the sugars, but not 100% sure. I am fairly sure that now that I'm 35 weeks they would go straight to insulin if my numbers got too erratic, and I'd just have to test more often.


----------



## FeistyMom

Speaking of erratic... I just hit 179 after lunch. I guess frozen yogurt is out :( Thought maybe it would be safe and I was *dying* for something sweet and cold. Oh well, live and learn.

I just wish I wasn't hungry again already.


----------



## BumpHope123

Also speaking of erratic...I got an 89 after dinner!! My numbers were normal throughout the day (120's) so I'm not sure why it dropped so much! I even double checked it by redoing it from another finger. I have been traveling today and am a bit exhausted so I wonder if that's it...? But i would expect that number only first thing in the AM, before breakfast. Anyone had such a low number at the end of the day?


----------



## Springtime

I keep lows and higs erratically. Sometimes after dinner I get 6.7 and the next day after the same dinner and quantity, I get 4.8! Hormones!!


----------



## pbuggy2284

I just got a 225 1 hour after bfast with my insulin shot at night and one this am before bfast. Should I call my dr?


----------



## Fairybabe

Not sure how that number translates to the uk measurements but it seems pretty darn high from what've seen other girls mention. Maybe call just to let them know. Maybe they need to adjust your dosage?


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi pbuggy, also not sure what your dr.'s requirements are, but I was told to call them same day if I had anything over 200 or three highs in a row. Calling can't hurt so maybe just give them a ring to put your mind at ease. :hugs:


----------



## pbuggy2284

thanks Girls. I had an eggwhite flatbread sandwich for breakfast. I thought that would be OK. Maybe a little high but I didnt think it would send me crazy. Guess you cant trust everything the fast food places tell you :( 
Im going to call in a minute :) Thanks for your help. :hugs:
Im so happy someone created this forum.:flower:


----------



## FeistyMom

I've had the weird 'low' readings after meals lately too - 88, 96, 98, 90... combined with some relative highs - 179, 170, 133. But I also have a very difficult (i.e. impossible) time eating at the same time daily, and my stress level fluctuates wildly, and for the most part the highs are easy for me to understand (I either ate things that were pretty high carbs, or ate a big quantity, or... fell asleep afterwards instead of walking around!). Still is just such a rollercoaster though.

For another week at least I am unmedicated, but I kind of was hoping to have something so I could feel a little more at ease eating some foods I've been craving (like chocolate and cake). Oh well!

pbuggy - keep us posted on what your doc says! I was also told to call if I was over 200, or had mutliple 'high' readings in one day (high for me is over 130). Hope everything is ok!


----------



## mayasol

pbuggy,

I am in a week of trying the diet, exercise routine and keeping track of my numbers. On my papers, it says to call the dr. if my glucose reading gets over 240. I know from taking care of a diabetic mother than damage to organs and nerves happens at that level. That being said, if it is an unusual high for you, I would certainly call. 

Let us know what the dr. says, please.


----------



## mayasol

I just saw the metformin question. I think with diabetes (type 2 and GD) a large part of the problem is insulin resistance. The cells don't use the insulin properly to store sugars so there are large amounts of glucose and useless insulin floating around the system. I think that the metformin helps the body use the already existing insulin more efficiently. My doctors are talking about a medicine called glyburibe which does double duty in making the pancreas create more insulin while simultaneously helping the insulin resistance.


----------



## KateNicola

Is anyone else finding that the weather can mess with their numbers? It has been relatively cool for the past few days, today being the first with sun and my pre-meal numbers are 6's. I have been making sure that I move around and do things and that I am drinking lots of water. This is very confusing and frustrating!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! :wave:

May I join you? I just got diagnosed with GD yesterday. :( I failed my one hour test by 4 points earlier in the week so I was optimstic yesterday when I took the 3 hour...but I failed. I actually passed my fasting and the blood draw at one hour but then failed the other two (I remember my final number was especially miserable...180 at 3 hours when it should have been 140 or below). 

I'm just feeling lost this weekend as I don't meet with the dietician until Wednesday. I felt fine before so I am not good at 'feeling' if my blood sugars are off. I didn't even feel that sick during the GTT (except right after the drink ) so I don't feel like I can trust my body to tell me what's up.

Also, how long is it possible I've had this in the pregnancy but not known? What if I've already done some damage by having really high sugar levels (as I've always been a sweet eater)? It just makes me feel guilty! Thank goodness it got diagnosed. 

Anyways, looking forward to getting to know everyone on this thread. :)


----------



## KateNicola

I am not sure if it can be detected before 28 weeks, something seems to change in the mother's body at that point. I have eaten really well during my pregnancy and there were no indications of any harm being done to my baby, weight gain and size being the most obvious for both of us. If you are going to get GD, you're going to get it. There is no way to avoid it. It basically means that your body isn't producing enough insulin in order to deal with sugars (from carbs and sweets) due to your pregnancy. It's just how your body processes things.
Hope that helps :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks....it's been a frustrating weekend. I don't see a dietician until Wednesday and I've been trying to do as well as I can. 

I feel bad because I was eating a ton of sweets before....especially in first tri when my MS was bad.


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw Allie, I was waiting to hear what happened with your three hour. I felt the same way...guilty that could have had it for a while and been hurting the baby. Try to keep your hopes up...you can still have a perfecty healthy baby! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks BumpHope! Yeah I should update the November thread! It sucks we were both so close with the one hour and then both failed the 3 hour! It's weird to think if we were a few points lower on the one hour this never would have even been caught....so I am glad it's been caught and I'm not just blindly doing what I did before.

How is the weekend with the family going? Has it been hard to stick to a diet?


----------



## tryn42mel

Hello Ladies. I just got a phone call on Friday that I failed my 1 hour test. (my # was 184). I have to go back tomorrow and do my 3 hour test. Does anybody know if 184 is really high for the 1 hour test? I'm a little freaking out here. I have had 2 previous pregnancies without any complications. I feel like I've been thrown a curve ball. What were your #'s on the 1 hour test?


----------



## BumpHope123

tryn42mel said:


> Hello Ladies. I just got a phone call on Friday that I failed my 1 hour test. (my # was 184). I have to go back tomorrow and do my 3 hour test. Does anybody know if 184 is really high for the 1 hour test? I'm a little freaking out here. I have had 2 previous pregnancies without any complications. I feel like I've been thrown a curve ball. What were your #'s on the 1 hour test?

I have a friend who failed the one hour with a 180 but passed the three hour. I myself got a 129 on the one hour (and took the three hour just to be on the safe side)'and failed the three hour. :( Good luck though, will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KateNicola

I was born to a mother who had undiagnosed GD and I turned out fine :) She reminds me of that a lot and it helps me feel better.


----------



## BumpHope123

tryn42mel said:


> Hello Ladies. I just got a phone call on Friday that I failed my 1 hour test. (my # was 184). I have to go back tomorrow and do my 3 hour test. Does anybody know if 184 is really high for the 1 hour test? I'm a little freaking out here. I have had 2 previous pregnancies without any complications. I feel like I've been thrown a curve ball. What were your #'s on the 1 hour test?

I have a friend who failed the one hour with a 180 but passed the three hour. I myself got a 129 on the one hour (and took the three hour just to be on the safe side)'and failed the three hour. :( Good luck though, will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - It has definitely been a challenge keeping up with the GD diet while on vacation. Today is day number 5 and so far I have only had two highs...137 (I know this was from indulging in a little dessert during lunch) and 151 (on the day of my baby shower). It sucks to have the highs but at the same time, at least I know exactly what caused them and I should be back on track once we get home tomorrow night. Good luck with the nutritionist!


----------



## 7th_heaven

KateNicola said:


> I was born to a mother who had undiagnosed GD and I turned out fine :) She reminds me of that a lot and it helps me feel better.

does she have diabetes now? all the studies say "if you have GD then you are more likely to get diabetes 5-10 years after delivery"
or something like that.
this worries me a bit. 
i get my 3 hour results tomorrow. wish me luck.
also i failed the one hour twice= once with 157 and then again with 161 a week later.


----------



## Allie84

Getting diabetes in the future worries me a bit as well. I was about 20 lbs overweight prepregnancy, and I know that's not much but getting this diagnosis makes me super determined to stay at a normal weight from now on to help me avoid getting diabetes in the future. I think that's the best way to avoid getting it later. 

Oh, my one hour result was 139 (cut off 135) and I still failed the 3 hour. The three hour made my blood sugar peak at 183. :(


----------



## KateNicola

My mom was at risk of developing diabetes, but they found out soon enough that she was able to change her diet and stave it off :)

Ugh, I am not liking this hot weather. My numbers seem very much dependent on my hydration levels.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> 
> May I join you? I just got diagnosed with GD yesterday. :( I failed my one hour test by 4 points earlier in the week so I was optimstic yesterday when I took the 3 hour...but I failed. I actually passed my fasting and the blood draw at one hour but then failed the other two (I remember my final number was especially miserable...180 at 3 hours when it should have been 140 or below).
> 
> I'm just feeling lost this weekend as I don't meet with the dietician until Wednesday. I felt fine before so I am not good at 'feeling' if my blood sugars are off. I didn't even feel that sick during the GTT (except right after the drink ) so I don't feel like I can trust my body to tell me what's up.
> 
> Also, how long is it possible I've had this in the pregnancy but not known? What if I've already done some damage by having really high sugar levels (as I've always been a sweet eater)? It just makes me feel guilty! Thank goodness it got diagnosed.
> 
> Anyways, looking forward to getting to know everyone on this thread. :)

Sorry Im a little late in answering, I havent been around a computer. When I was diagnosed my doctor took my blood and could tell how long I have had gestational diabetes for by looking at the blucose or sugar(no sure what) around my red blood cells. Ive had it for 2 months undiagnosed. 
Dont worry too much hun. Its hard but we all will get through it with healthy happy babies :flower:


----------



## pbuggy2284

I talked to my Doctor about my high blood sugar reading and she told me to eat more protine with my carbs. That if it happensagain to let her know. It only happened once (thank god) but now my body thinks im starving myself so I have high amounts of ketons in my urin so my nutritionist told me to eat more carbs. I just cant help but to laugh, this is hard. 
So now I have to up my insulin at night to 7 units. Im not sure about my meal insulin but if my number is high before I eat, I up my insulin one unit. 
I also wanted to mention that since ive had diabebtes ( for around 3 months) ive been having horrible morning sickness. Since ive changed my diet and monitored my sugar levels no morning sickness. I really think it was because of that. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## FeistyMom

Welcome to the thread Allie. It is rough those days in between the diagnosis and the first appointment, but just remember that many women have had undiagnosed GD and go on to have happy, healthy babies :) So even if you were undiagnosed for large part of your pregnancy, if your baby has been growing at the normal/steady rates you are doing just fine.

I had a major sweet tooth this pregnancy too, but happily I have found that I don't have to cut all the sweetness out. Sugar-free jam is ok as long as I don't go overboard, and also if I am using low carb bread or smaller pieces. I also have fallen in love with Skinny Cow, and 50/Fifty products that are low GI/low sugar but still yummy.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow when I can start checking my blood sugar (but I'm not looking forward to pricking my finger all the time). 

I've seen the Skinny Cow products! I should look for them next time I shop. Hubby felt sorry for me and went out and bought me some sugar free jam and reduced sugar fudgecicles which I had one of last night for dessert. I thought eating it right with my meal would help, and I took a walk afterwards. I still felt guilty, though!

Oh, and does anyone know about protein bars? I've been eating them throughout my pregnancy to help get some more protein (I'm sadly not a big meat eater) and they all have maybe 11 g of sugar, 14 g of protein and 3 g of fiber. I'm wondering if I could still eat one of those as a snack. 

I'm also struggling with breakfast. I've been eating cold cereal and fruit this whole time but I've read neither is good in the am. This morning I had sugar free oatmeal but it still had 27 g of carbs! I just skipped the fruit. Btw I LOVE fruit and I'm hoping that's still okay to eat. 

I have been measuring normally all pregnancy so that is reassuring I guess.


----------



## FeistyMom

I didn't even bother trying my normal cereal after my diagnosis because I knew from how sleepy I would get that I was crashing about 45 minutes after having it. I switched over to a glass of milk, a piece of fruit (usually prunes), and a slide of whole grain bread w/ peanut butter. So far that has kept me in the good range for mornings. You might be able to find a low GI cereal/oatmeal that you can handle, or through cutting portions in half and having the other half later as a snack that might be ok too.

Fruit is typically recommended, but always balanced with some sort of protein. Bacon, cheese, cottage cheese are all good pairings with fruit in the morning to provide some protein, along with peanut butter (the no sugar added kind), and other meats, as well as eggs. Nuts and seeds were also a surprising source of balancing protein for me, and even adding a handful with each snack has really helped even me out.

I've had to cut all fruit juice sadly (I'm a big juice drinker!), but I've upped my milk and water intake and feel better because of it. Eating the whole fruit provides fiber that helps with digestion too, so it all ends up being ok.

Portion control more than anything has been difficult for me - I was someone who liked to have big meals, and not really much into snacking. But even eating healthy meals, I can't seem to handle the same volume, so I've had to split things up. Lunch had been my biggest meal of the day, so now I eat half of what I was eating a bit earlier than normal, and the other half a bit later than normal, and it seems to be working.

Good luck! And yes, finger poking is crummy. It wasn't as bad as I expected it to be, but it also hasn't gotten any easier for me and I kind of expected it would. Oh well!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks FeistyMom. I feel like I'm learning so much! Did you have GD with your other children?


----------



## pbuggy2284

My worst readings are also in the am. I have found I need to cut down a lot as far as what I eat in the morning. It has something to do with the baby producing more hormones from 3 A.M to noon (correct me anyone if I&#8217;m wrong, I&#8217;m pretty sure it has to do with that). I usually eat eggs with some cheese in it. I do have peanut butter on toast some times. I try to avoid fruit in the mornings but like feisty mom said have protein with it.

I was also told to look at the protein. And subtract that from the carbohydrates and that is the actual amount of carbs you count. 
Like my Greek yogurt has something like 23 carbs, But it has 17 grams of Protein, so I only count 6 grams of carbs. 
I&#8217;ve found myself in awe about how much stuff has carbs that I wouldn&#8217;t even expect or I thought was good and actually isn&#8217;t. 
My dietitian also told me when buying bread look for whole as a first ingredient. It&#8217;s good for you to have.
Hope this helps. 
I am no expert so take my words with a grain of salt. I&#8217;m still struggling myself but what I&#8217;ve told you seems to have helped me.


----------



## FeistyMom

I did not have diagnosed GD with my girls, but I did fail the 1 hr test with my first, and passed the 3 hr test. I passed the 1 hr test with my 2nd. My OB says that with my first, I probably did develop GD as the pregnancy progressed, which would explain why I had quite a bit of amniotic fluid at the end. I had zero complications with either girl though.

pbuggy gives some good tips - I've heard those too, and to avoid high fructose corn syrup in favor of other sweeteners, as apparently its one of those sugars that processes poorly. With yogurts, I have found that I cannot eat a container of regular yoplait without having very high numbers, but I can eat the same amount of greek yogurt PLUS something else, and have reasonable numbers. Not all carbs are created equal - the lower the glycemic index, the 'better' the carb is in terms of processing over a longer amount of time and not causing a spike in glucose levels.

Dietary fiber content also 'decreases' the impact of carbs by 1/2 the amount of the fiber - so if something is 40 carbs, but there are 10 g of dietary fiber, you subtract 5 from the total carbs and it really only counts like 35. I've been given rough guidelines for carb consumption that seem pretty standard - 20-30 grams carbs for breakfast (since this is typically the hardest time of the day to process carbs due to extra hormones), 15-20 carbs with each snack (mid-morning, mid-afternoon, bedtime), and 30-45 carbs with lunch and dinner. For me it works a little better if I have more carbs at snack time, and less carbs with lunch and dinner.

My favorite 'tip' that I was given to help keep fasting levels lower in the morning is to drink a glass of milk during one of the middle of the night potty breaks. It has actually worked for me! I think it is because your body needs a certain level of glucose, and if you drop too low overnight, you start creating your own glucose thereby raising your levels and making it harder to find a meal that doesn't give you high readings.


----------



## vintage67

All cereals, even "healthy" ones will give me very high readings afterwards.

Protein bars are your friends for snacks. Shop around; some have VERY low sugar/carb content and still taste great.


----------



## 7th_heaven

i never eat cereal anymore. it's either a couple fried eggs or a protein smoothie.


----------



## corrie anne

Hello ladies, I just found out i failed 2 of 4 drawing at my 3hr gd test and now have GD. I have no clue about this and am in the dark a bit. I cant afford a specialist that i was reffered to so i dont know what is next. I am going to call my OB here shortly and let her know. This is baby number 7 for me and never failed the 3hr test before. My highest reading was 208 which was first hour,second hour was 190 and third hour was 139(just 1 point under the cut off)so barely passed hour 3. I am high risk already from preterm labor and delivery and this isnt going to help at all. I dont know where to start.


----------



## corrie anne

Looking at past posts, my numbers seem really high? Are they pretty high?


----------



## vintage67

Yes, they are high. Over 200 hundred for one hour post meal is very high for someone without diabetes. Do you have a family history of it?

I had gestational with my son 7 years ago, and failed my tests so badly that they felt I was an undiagnosed diabetic. It turns out that it did go away after I had him, but 2 years later I did develop type 2 diabetes. I have a lot of diabetes on both sides of my family.

Don't worry about your baby though. It takes DAYS of high numbers consistently high numbers to cause any real damage. They've caught it and now you will be keeping it under contol.


----------



## corrie anne

My fathers mother has type 2 and his father had type 2 as well. He died about 16 months ago after getting one of his kidneys removed from renal failer and died of complications. But other than that, my fahter does not have it and no one else in my family has it.


----------



## vintage67

The first diagnosed in our family was my father's mother. In later years, various aunts and cousins began getting diagnosed. Then my mother's family started getting diagnosed with it! Neither of my parents have it, and my sister who is 6 years older and heavier than I am does not have it. But our expanded family tree of aunts, uncles and cousins has a lot of it.


----------



## vintage67

There are a lot of overweight people on both sides as well, but the type 2 diabetes and overweight do not always go toghether in our family. I think a lot of people who have type 2 are not getting diagnosed because even in the medical community who should know better, the stigma is there that it is a "fat person's disease" Not always true.


----------



## Allie84

vintage67 said:


> Don't worry about your baby though. It takes DAYS of high numbers consistently high numbers to cause any real damage. They've caught it and now you will be keeping it under contol.

I'm quite worried I have for sure had many days of high numbers before getting diagnosed last week. :( Just based on my carb heavy diet, not necessarily all bad carbs but I barely eat meat so I've always eaten a ton of carbs (until now)....

Welcome Corrie Anne! My 3 hour results seemed to follow an opposite trend of yours...I passed the first two blood draws and THEN my blood sugar went up for the last two hours peaking at 183. It's funny how that works. I know how scary it is to just be diagnosed. :hugs: I'm off to the dietician right now. I'll update later with how it goes!


----------



## FeistyMom

Allie - I was a pretty big carb eater too, and in some ways my current diet feels less healthy to me than my previous one because of all the meat I'm eating - one of my best after meals numbers in ages was after eating possibly the biggest ribeye steak I've ever seen, half a plate of brocoli salad, and some watermelon. I got a 1 hr reading of 109! Crazy to me.

As long as baby is measuring within normal ranges, our previous diets would not have much of an impact. One of the reasons the test is commonly done around 28/29 weeks for mom's with no risk factors is because it is the last 3 months where GD would have the most impact, and it is the time when it is most likely to start showing itself. So don't kick yourself too hard for the high carbs :D


----------



## Allie84

That is so funny about the steak, Feisty!!!

I'm back from the dietician. My blood sugar 'high' is 110 and I'm not meant to go over that. Does that seem low? I thought it was more like 120/130 usually?

I also got my diet plan and it goes by carb exchanges-2 for breakfast and snacks, 4 for lunch and dinner. It actually seems like a lot more food than I've been eating. Weird! 

Oh, and is everyone testing for ketones? She told me I don't have to...but I thought that was important.


----------



## pbuggy2284

The numbers are different for pregnant women. 
Im not sure what carb exchange is. They have me going by how many grams.

I have to test my ketons in the morning but my sugars are a lot higher then yours. 
So they just have you changing your diet? Lucky girl!


----------



## Allie84

Yes, so far. I go back in 2 weeks for her to go over my numbers. If they aren't very good I have to see the endocrinologist and get insulin. I hope I can control it by diet, though!


----------



## FeistyMom

Are you testing at the 1 hr or 2 hr mark after meals? I'm testing at the 1hr, and the dietician/nurse had said to stay under 140, but my OB actually wants them under 130. For 2 hr mark, dietician/nurse said 120, but OB said 110. :shrug: it seems like more of an art than a science!

I had to test for ketones the first week, but apparently that is just the standard in my area. Had no issues. I think the main reason to test for ketones is to make sure that you are getting enough carbs, after scaring you into eating fewer :D


----------



## Allie84

I'm testing at the 2 hour mark. I just had my first 2 hour post meal test and it was 103...I was really nervous! I hope it stays that low all the time (though it probably won't as this will be trial and error for awhile). 

I have another question, though. Do we test at 2 hours after the start of the meal or 2 hours after we finish eating?


----------



## KateNicola

I test an hour after I've finished eating. I also test my ketones, it seems to be standard practice here.
Saw the OB today and Sprout is 5lbs 6oz, right on target :yipee:


----------



## pip7890

Hi ladies

Just a quick update as I'm shattered.

Very long day. Frustrating appointments due to lack of communication in the ante-natal department. Anyway:

The second reading at the 3 hr OGTT was 9

Have to test my bloods 4 times a day (before breakfast, 1 hour after breakfast, 1 hour after midday meal and 1 hour after evening meal)

Aiming for blood glucose targets of 3.5-5.9mmol/L pre-meal, <7.8mmol/L 1 hour post-meal and <7.0mmol/L 2 hours post-meal

Haven't seen the dietician yet

Have to see the Diabetes Team every fortnight

Will be scanned at 32w and 36w, plus any other scans they see fit

From Monday's scan Wriggle Bum's head circumference, femur length and abdominal circumference were all in proportion (they are particularly interested in the abdominal circumference as this would be the only one of the three measurements affected by my GD) and measuring in the 95th percentile (they're not worried about this at present as OH is 6' tall)

If Wriggle Bum hasn't made an appearance by 38w I will be induced - the actual date for induction will be set at my 36w appointment

I can't have a home birth or water birth

I will be monitored throughout labour and given insulin if required

Baby and I will have our blood sugars tested immediately after the birth

We will not be able to leave the hospital until our blood sugars have been stable for 24 hours

Think that pretty much sums everything up.

Pip x


----------



## FeistyMom

:hugs: Sorry things are not working out well for you pip :( Hopefully everything else will go smoothly for you!

Allie - I'm supposed to test an hour after I start eating, but you should call your doc to see what they want. the start can be a better indicator than the end because it depends on how long you take to eat - I eat very fast sometimes, but really slowly others (especially when I'm eating lunch at my desk at work). The faster I eat, it seems my numbers go up.

But like I said, the more I hear the way GD is treated across the country and around the world, the more it seems like a bit of guesswork than medical science. :shrug:


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I have to test 1 hour after I start eating. I definitely agree with what some of the previous posts have said in that it is not a science but more trial and error. At first it feels like you are going to starve, but actually, it's a lot of food throughout the day. Breakfast is the hardest as I can only have one carb exchange (15g) and no milk or fruit before noon! But it works at keeping my morning numbers down so it's worth it. :)


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh and another thing Allie - I don't have to test for keytones but they do check that at all my dr's visits which are now every two weeks. 

I have my first dr visit tomorrow since finding out I have GD. I did have a MW appt last week since it was already scheduled, but the appt was not focused around GD whereas tomorrow's Appt will be. I am very interested to hear what the dr says about how GD will affect my delivery. Keeping my fingers crossed that the delivery comes naturally and I don't need a csection or induction.


----------



## Allie84

Sorry about the frustrating day, pip. I'm sure that was a lot to take in. Since your LO is measuring normally, I wonder why they are already talking induction? I was told if baby is doing okay/measuring well, they don't induce. I understand no homebirth but it's too bad about the water birth. 

Thanks for the info re: when to test. I will be sure to do it 2 hours after I start eating. 

Hmmm I wonder why I'm the only one not testing for ketones, even at appointments (unless, is that part of the normal urine they do)? I guess I'll ask about it. 

BumpHope, did everyone in your class get instructed no fruit and no milk and one carb exchange for breakfast? I'm curious becuase my dietician seemed very lax....she didn't seem to care what I ate or when as long as I was under the carb exchange limit. I asked her about cereal and fruit for breakfast and she said as long as it was 2 carbs. :shrug:

Yeah it seems to be a lot of guess work because we've all been told different target readings and diets and everything. 

I wish I was meeting with a doctor to discuss it all but I'm still just doing regular bi-weekly appointments so I won't see a doctor until next week (2 weeks after diagnosis).


----------



## FeistyMom

Some dieticians seem more helpful than others. My previous experiences with dieticians was decidedly unpleasant, but this time around I was surprised and happy with how much help she was!

I've found that the combination of foods I eat makes a huge difference too - eating my normal carb allowance w/o protein versus w/ protein, and adding veggies or not really changes my numbers. Eating a slice of bread by itself is bad, but eating it with peanut butter on it (the no sugar added kind, like Simply Jiff or the 50/Fifty brand are my faves) results in a lower number. Adding broccoli to any meal seems to lower my numbers. Stuff with corn syrup gives me higher readings than cane sugar, which gives me higher readings than fructose.

For the ketones, I am pretty sure it is part of the normal urine analysis they do each visit.


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - The keytones testing is part of the urine test they do every visit. They never explained what they were testing for and one day I just happened to ask. You'd think they'd let you know! :wacko: 

Also, yes my nutritionist told everyone in my GD class that we should not have milk or fruit before noon (so that means none during breakfast or during your morning snack) because when you wake up, your body has produced a certain hormone (can't remember the name of it though) at night that will shoot your sugars up. The other day, I made the mistake of trying to have 1/2 a cup of milk with my bread and natural peanut butter for breakfast and I got a high of 137 (and I'm supposed to keep it below 135). The bread and peanut butter alone (or with additional protein such as egg or a morning star veggie sausage patty) never adversely affect my glucose. I hate cutting out milk in the morning! :cry: But you should see what works for you. If you are having trouble keeping your morning numbers down, then try cutting out the milk/fruit. But if your body can handle it, then good for you!! :hugs: Oh, and she also said that pretty much all cereals are loaded with carbs and will make your sugar spike or don't have enough nutritional value. She said to try old fashioned oatmeal instead (flavored with cinnamon and or a sugar substitute like splenda). My nutritionist gave us all a sample menu of what exchange to eat with each meal (i.e. carbs, protein, vegetable, fruit, milk, fat) and a list of healthy food choices that fall into each category. That really helped me!

Lastly, my MW also talked about inducing between 39 and 40 weeks even if all else looks well! I take everything she says with a grain of salt though since I haven't had a good experience with her and since I know the MW's aren't allowed to manage high risk pregnancies. So we'll see what the dr. says tomorrow. I am thinking perhaps they might induce just to be safe since ultrasounds can have a margin of error of a few pounds and they wouldn't want the baby to get too big...?


----------



## corrie anne

I go to see an educator tomorrow so i can get my monitor. I asked my nurse if my levels should be under 140 and she said the goal should be much lower than that. I am thinking i will have to test 1 hr after meals because my first reading was the highest. But i really dont know how it works. 
My fundal height was measuring 4 weeks ahead at 26wks(the day i had my 1 hr testing) and found out i gained 8lbs in 2 weeks. Anyone elses fundal height measuring big? I dont even know if my OB will be doing growth scans, i havent talked to them yet, i go tuesday for a cervical length scan so am hoping they will check him out too. 
My BP seems to be a little higher than i am use to, does GD affect BP at all? I just seems to have all these componants come at me all at once.


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi Corrie Anne! :wave: I believe GD can affect your BP levels
which can lead to preclampsia. But you'll be monitored more closely for all that stuff so try not to worry (I know, easier said than done). :hugs: Good luck with your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## vintage67

High blood pressure and high glucose numbers feed off of each other and can make the other worse because of the additional stress on the body.


----------



## pip7890

Hi

Re induction, the combination of GD, my age (almost 41 when baby due) and fact I have a leaky heart valve probably all contribute to decision to induce at 38w. Pre-GD diagnosis they'd already decided not to let me go past 40w. The doctor did mention my increased risk of heart attack in labour so doesn't want to take any chances. Baby should be well ready to make an entrance at 38w so I'm okay with that. 

I've been told to test 1 hour after finishing eating my meal and this is also stated in my Diabetes and Pregnancy booklet. 

Until I see the dietician I'm to follow my usual diet, restricting bad sugars, and see what causes spikes. 

Pip x


----------



## pbuggy2284

My BP didn&#8217;t start getting out of control till after I had GD. Because of the two my doctor is telling me I will be delivering early and more then likely a C-Section. 

FeistyMom- Those combinations of foods do the same thing to my sugar levels. Im also stuffing my face with brocli..lol. 

As for me I can test 1 hr or 2 hr after I eat. Its up to me. I usually test after I eat but I have an appointment today so im going to ask her. 
As far as where my numbers are suppose to be..
Fasting (first morning blood draw) between 60-90- I cant seem to get it under 120. I even got up in the middle of the night and had some Milk. Didn&#8217;t do a thing.
Pre-Meal 80-110
1 hour after:110-113
2 hours after: 90-120

It so stranger that even in the US all the doctors are different. 

As far as night time insulin&#8230;how many units does everyone take if they are on it? 
Im up to 7 units and im afraid to go higher. My doc told me up it 2 units every day till I get under 120.


----------



## pbuggy2284

I also wanted to ask if anyone is having a nonstress test done because of GD. I saw it in an artical but not sure if I should bring it up with my OB. They seem so Lax about everything and im a little concerned..


----------



## corrie anne

My nurse told me i would be having NST. 

The day i had my 1hr testing done was the last time i had my BP taken. It wasnt too high at 138/85 i am usually 116/60's what is concidered high BP?


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone,

Yikes, the high blood pressure risk is kind of scary! That had never occured to me.

It seems like inductions or c-sections are the norm! Well, it's good to know what to expect. I was kind of wanting an 11/11/11 baby which would put me at 38 weeks! 

I did get up and have some milk in the middle of the night thanks for your suggestion, mainly because I stop eating at 9 and don't eat breakfast until 9 and that's a 12 hour fast every night...it seems too long. I'm not sure if it affected my numbers or not, as this was my first morning blood sugar draw (86). 

Does everyone walk or exercise after meals? I'm going to try to do that which means since I just finished my oatmeal I should go walk the dog! I'm pretty fortunate to work from home so I can kind of decide my schedule.

Oh, I thought of another schedule/diet question....I'm meant to have so many carbs with breakfast, am snack, lunch, afternoon snack, etc.....if I am not hungry for an am snack, can I just add those carbs to my lunch? Because I know we're not meant to go under our carbs either, right? And I'm meating hubby for lunch today at his work so it will be like restaurant food and probably higher in carbs.


----------



## pbuggy2284

corrie anne said:


> My nurse told me i would be having NST.
> 
> The day i had my 1hr testing done was the last time i had my BP taken. It wasnt too high at 138/85 i am usually 116/60's what is concidered high BP?

It is border line. They were seeing me every week with a BP of 144/84 but once it dropped to 138/80 they said once every other week is ok but to watch it.


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I don't think we should be skipping snacks because I believe that the snacks are what help your levels stay balanced between meals...skipping causes your liver to have to make up for it and your sugars end up raised (I think my nutritionist said something like that, but don't quote me on that).


----------



## FeistyMom

BumpHope that is my understanding too - plus the amt of carbs you consume at one time is part of what leads to spikes, so spreading out the carbs over multiple meals helps give your body a better chance of managing the sugars w/o medication.

That said, I struggle with the snacking sometimes too and end up eating larger meals. My numbers do go up when I do that, sometimes within range, sometimes out of range. :shrug: It is one big balancing act!

For the BP issues, I was lucky to start with very low BP, but even so mine has raised a bit too since having the GD diagnosis. Nothing my practitioner is concerned with, but if I had started in the normal to high range, it would be much more serious. And I have heard that higher BP can lead to higher glucose levels, which can lead to higher BP... so it can be a dangerous spiral that needs to be monitored closely.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks BumpHope. It's hard to figure out...I ate breakfast at 9 and am now going for lunch at 12 so I figured it would be okay to 'skip' the snack, but I did my blood sugar 2 hours post breakfast and it was 80. So I figured I should eat and had a handful of grapes to get me through to lunch. I don't want to go low, either.

eta: and thanks Feisty mom. I'm off for lunch now...we'll see how it goes! 


Oh, about NSTs, I was told I'd be getting them starting at 32 weeks so I guess that means more than one.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Thanks...I will be talking to my OB about getting a NST tomorrow.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

failed my 3 hour glucose test today,,,i have an appointment on tuesday, nurse said shes pretty sure the high risk doctor will put me on insulin. i just found this out about an hour ago and im a mess :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Allie84

Awww Jade, :hugs: I know how disheartening it is to just find out!! I bawled and bawled to be honest (well, when I found out I failed the one hour I cried...by the time the 3 hour came around I was upset but kind of resigned to the idea by then). Please don't worry....you and your baby will be well looked after and although it's a lifestyle change, I bet you'll be a pro with the insulin in no time. I've only been doing the glucometer one day and I'm already getting used to it. :hugs: Is there a reason they are going straight to insulin and a reason you were tested so early?


----------



## BumpHope123

Jade, keep your hopes up! I felt the same way when I first found out. :hugs:

So I had my dr appt today and the dr said it will get harder to manage my sugar levels as the pregnancy progresses and my placenta grows. She also said that if I can manage my levels without meds, they treat the delivery as a normal one in that they wont require an induction even if i hit my due date. That makes me feel better. But I'm really annoyed that the MW last week told memit doesnt get harder to manage and that they would induce 39-40 weeks! Wth!?! I suppose this is why the MWs are not allowed to manage high risk pregnancies. Also, regarding the nonstress test, they will be doing antenatal testing (which includes NST) twice a week starting week 34. I am so relieved to have the extra monitoring.


----------



## vintage67

When I had gestational with my son 7 years ago, I failed the test quite badly and went straight to insulin.


----------



## corrie anne

So i went to my appt for the educator today. She had me test myself to see if i can do it right it was 147(an hour and 10 mins after i ate) I have to test 4 times a day. I have to test before breakfast along with my ketones. and then 2 hours after every meal. I tested 2 hours after dinner and it was 154. My break down is under 100 before breaskfast and under 120 2 hours after each meal so i totally failed my test. I was told to start my diet tomorrow so i can see what my numbers are before dieting. 
This is my breakdown of how much carbs i can have throughout the day. 
Am breakfast~(2)30g carbs no fruits and need protien. 
Am snack~(3)45g carbs and can start having fruits and milk
Lunch~ (4)60g carbs 
pm snack~(2)30g carbs
dinner~(4)60g carbs
bed time snack~(2)30s carbs
() means how many things i can eat. like for breakfast i can have slice of bread and cheese.
She told me since levels are higher in the morning i need to start off with less. Thats why my am snack has more carbs. 

I was told not to skip the night snack. Your ketone level will be really high if you go more than 10 hours. Ketone levels are when you dont eat enough and baby takes what it needs and leaves you nothing your body starts breaking down muscles and leaves you with high ketones. It is very important that you have enough to eat so this doesnt happen. 

I am sooo swollen right now. 
I am looking forwards to starting this diet and also getting healthier. I cant exercise because i have an irritable uterus and a lot of movement will cause contractions. 
I gained another 4 lbs this week. A total of 12lbs in 3 weeks. WTF???


----------



## FeistyMom

My carb allowances are lower - I'm jealous of a 60 carb lunch! :D

As far as the weight gain goes... a lot of women end up losing a few pounds after being diagnosed with GD due to diet changes. I ended up losing 2 pounds in one week and was freaked out but my doctor was totally ok with it. I'm back to gaining a bit each week, but you might end up losing some of the 12 lbs :D or at least slowing down so the gains this tri aren't quite as high.

Good luck - and don't feel too bad if you end up with some high readings this first week. You'll be able to make adjustments to your food intake, and learn what combinations work best for you. If that still doesn't help, it just means medication will help you get the blood sugar under control :)


----------



## corrie anne

Thank you FM!!
I think i am retaining water too, i am still swollen from last night but my feet dont feel as tight. My fasting just now was 87 which is good. I am thinking todays numbers are going to be good with my diet. 
Has anyone tried dieting for a while then have a meal without dieting(or two) to see if their levels are higher? Kinda like making sure you have GD? I was wondering if you diet good and stick to it, can GD go away?


----------



## vintage67

It will get worse, not better as the pregnancy progresses, I'm afraid. The third trimester can become really hard to control.

And yes! You are very lucky right now if you can eat that many carbs!


----------



## corrie anne

This is just a starting point, if my levels are still high, i will have to adjust to lower carbs. 
I have a Q though. 
I ate breakfastabout 30mins ago and then am having a coffee now. If i have to test 2 hrs after meals, does the coffee count? I have splenda in it so not really much there?


----------



## Allie84

Corrieanne, that's a good question. I asked something similar and it seems most ladies have been told to count the 1 or 2 hours after a meal from when they _start _eating. 

I'm not sure if this is going to be accurate for me, though, because for instance last night I started eating dinner at 8:30 but I had to add watermelon and a root beer float (low fat frozen yogurt and diet root beer) in order to make my 4 carbs. I didn't _finish_ eating until close to to 9:30! But I still took my blood sugar at 10:30 as it was 2 hours after I started, and my number was a 'high' for me (117....I'm not meant to go over 110) but I really only finished eating an hour before. :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope, that's funny you were told different things by midwife and doctor, but I agree now that you're 'high risk' the doctor is the person to listen to you. YAY for hopefully not having to be induced! Do you know if they'll let you go over?

I'm due on Thanksgiving and last night I told hubby we will probably have a Thanksgiving baby or a baby before Thanksgiving becuase it's unlikely they'll let me go over! I think it freaked him out knowing we have probably only a bit over 2 months to go now! It actually kind of freaks me out, too! Because in my head I used to think "Well, I'll have a a baby by the first week of December at least" and now it might even be the first half of November!


----------



## corrie anne

I was told after each meal. But what i was asking is i forgot and had a coffee 30 mins after my meal, so do i need to start the 2 hrs over or just 2 hours after breakfast?
I am due the 4th of Dec. I am not likely to have a Dec baby with my history or maybe even a November baby. I will be 35wks around Halloween and my last 4 babies came before that. So i dont think i will have to deal with GD for very long. But who knows, this one might come late(god i hope so, i dont want another NICU baby)


----------



## vintage67

No, your coffee with splenda doesn't count.


----------



## vintage67

And Allie, 117 as opposed to 110 is a non-issue!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie84 said:


> BumpHope, that's funny you were told different things by midwife and doctor, but I agree now that you're 'high risk' the doctor is the person to listen to you. YAY for hopefully not having to be induced! Do you know if they'll let you go over?
> 
> I'm due on Thanksgiving and last night I told hubby we will probably have a Thanksgiving baby or a baby before Thanksgiving becuase it's unlikely they'll let me go over! I think it freaked him out knowing we have probably only a bit over 2 months to go now! It actually kind of freaks me out, too! Because in my head I used to think "Well, I'll have a a baby by the first week of December at least" and now it might even be the first half of November!

Allie - The dr. said they'd let me go past my due date assuming everything looks like it's going okay. But honestly, I highly doubt they'll let me go much beyond 40 weeks because even in a "normal" pregnancy, don't they start trying to induce after 41 weeks?? Also, this doctor was not my usual doctor that I really like (they had to give me a last minute appointment with whoever was available). She was nice and all but I wasn't too crazy about her...I'm so picky! :haha: From now on, I have all my appointments with the dr. I like so I'm going to ask her the same questions and see what she says. I feel the same way...there's barely any time left...about two months and then baby could pop at any time! I am going to try my hardest to have as much done as I can by the end of October. I'm in a bit of a panic mode right now thinking about all the things that need to be done for the baby and around the house. :wacko:


----------



## FeistyMom

corrie anne - I did exactly what you were asking about! After a few weeks of really good numbers, I went a little wild with a pasta meal. Had a few servings of rigatoni w/ red sauce and meatballs, a salad, some broccoli salad, a cup of soup, and a small portion of chocolate pudding. My numbers were *awful*.

A month before that, I had a spaghetti dinner & salad, but that one was homemade by my mom with special whole wheat pasta and I think it made a big difference. Plus in a month I'm probably less able to process big amounts of carbs now. *sigh*

Allie/BumpHope - I have been in the same panic mode for the past 2 weeks. My OB would like to induce by the 39th week (around oct 4th!!), but already told me he doubts that I will make it that long... So instead of 4 weeks left, I have 2 or 3. And I do NOT feel ready. Sooo freaking out! But hubby keeps calming me down and reassuring me, so I haven't had a total panic attack yet. Really wishing I could chow down on some comfort food though (donuts, chocolate, icecream... mmmmm).


----------



## 7th_heaven

i passed my three hour! but i'm not going to fall off the "no-sugar" wagon- i really want to test negative for gbs in a few weeks:)


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz 7th_heaven!

Is there a link between sugar intake and gbs?


----------



## BumpHope123

FiestyMom - Think of it this way, only a few more weeks until you can indulge in comfort food!!! Lucky duck! :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Oh wow Feisty, you're going to have this baby so soon! How exciting!!! 

Yes, I am in definite panic mode all of a sudden. Nursery not set up, house a wreck...I've become obsessed with organizing our bedroom closet for some reason. I went out today and bought a shoe organizer. I just feel a need for organization all of a sudden!

Congrats 7th Heaven! :happydance: Yes, I'd be interested to hear the link between GBS and GD.....

BumpHope, haha, I'm the same with doctors...the last one I saw was really young, probably under 30!! Maybe around my age (27)! And part of me didn't trust her for that...and I'm seeing her again next time. That, and she had to Google something I asked. :dohh: 

Regarding the eating normally/ going off diet to 'test' what it does, I've TOTALLY been wanting to do that but I'm too scared my numbers will be in the 200s or something. What I'm mainly wanting to do is eat the amount of candy I usually eat at the movies (we go once a week and I always ate a king size candy bar) and see what it does, because I've been doing that weekly the whole pregnancy. I'm really curious what my numbers would be...what they were when I was doing that all the time...but what would I do if they were high? Wouldn't I have to go into the ER and get insulin or something? It'd be embarassing to explain that one!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I'm feeling the need to organize too!! But then I feel so overwhelmed that I don't know where to start. DH downplays it all which just makes me more frantic. I need to suck it up and do little by little...but a lot of things I need DH's help with, like moving large things around. I just want everything to be super organized before baby comes so I can focus on baby. :) 

Now that you have mentioned candy bars, I'm majorly craving one!! Anyone have any good suggestions for sugar free chocolate??


----------



## FeistyMom

hehe, that would be embarassing to explain!

But if you start smaller, say a 1/4 of the candy bar, and see what that does, you could do it that way. The whole thing probably would send you sky rocketing now! But remember, just because something gives you a high reading now does NOT mean it was impacting you that way the whole pregnancy :D


----------



## pip7890

BumpHope123 said:


> Allie - I'm feeling the need to organize too!! But then I feel so overwhelmed that I don't know where to start. DH downplays it all which just makes me more frantic. I need to suck it up and do little by little...but a lot of things I need DH's help with, like moving large things around. I just want everything to be super organized before baby comes so I can focus on baby. :)
> 
> Now that you have mentioned candy bars, I'm majorly craving one!! Anyone have any good suggestions for sugar free chocolate??

My OH and I are exactly the same. I had a big "declutter" talk with him and DS yesterday. I didn't get very far as they seem to think I'm stressing over nothing. lol

Pip x


----------



## FeistyMom

Honestly sugar free chocolate isn't amazing to me. But I did like a bar from a company called 50/fifty or fifty/50 or something like that. They make diabetic friendly food. I rationed myself to two segments at a time, and it was pretty good.

But I love sweet chocolate and dark chocolate and every chocolate in between, and what I really want is a big piece of french silk pie. *sigh*


----------



## Allie84

Maybe all men are the same! I'm also waiting on hubby to get some heavier things moved/sorted and he is taking his time. We bought baby gates (for the dog, to keep him in the right areas when baby arrives) and they've been sitting in our trunk for days....I just decided to lug one inside and set it up. It probably only weight 15 pounds so it wasn't that heavy but DH will still be annoyed I carried it up 2 flights of stairs! Maybe it will show him I'm serious about getting this stuff done. Baby's dresser is still in the garage, for example. 

Well, I had chicken curry for lunch and my 2 hour number was so good (93) that I decided to have 2 peices of shortbread and sugar free yogurt for my snack. I'm still within my 2 carb allowance (35 grams or less) but we'll see what it does in a few hours. It will be my mini experiment! :wacko:

Okay, here is what I have been having instead of candy bars, one a day (one or the other) for a snack, and my numbers have been good:

https://lunabar.com/products/protein/cookie_dough/

It has 21 g of carbs but loads of protein, vitamins, and a bit of fiber.

And this has been my fave:

https://www.amazon.com/Snickers-Marathon-Protein-Bar-Caramel/dp/B0014DUG9W 

(It's half that price at Wal-Mart). These taste just like a snickers bar to me!! Each one is 40 g of carbs but has so much protein and fiber it works out at only 2 carbs for me, which is a snack allowance (subtracting 50% of the fiber from the carbs makes it 35 g of carbs).


----------



## FeistyMom

I love Snickers! I am going to have to try that!

I have been indulging in honey roasted nuts, and various skinny cow frozen treats, plus great snacks of cookies and milk using low GI chocolate chip cookies from 50/fifty. I use that as my bedtime snack frequently - 4 little cookies and one big glass of milk.

Donuts are also ok if I do major exercise afterwards, but I've been having icky pelvic pain so I am not moving as much as I would need to to eat them :(


----------



## BumpHope123

Mmmm...snickers...! What I wouldn't give for a full-on chocolate candy bar right about now!! I have gotten the sugar free fudgesicles as my chocolate substitute for now. My numbers have been really good ever since I got back from vacation, but I'm nervous to experiment! I feel like I failed a test when the doctor sees highs (which I had three of during the 6 day vaca). :blush:

Glad to hear my DH is not the only hubby procrastinating and downplaying how much there is left to do! Sometimes just the fact that he is so calm gets me more panicky. :wacko:


----------



## corrie anne

Well, i totally did horrible today. I had a bowl of special k and 2%milk for breakfast and my levels were 147. I skipped my snack since i was out running around. I stopped at McDonalds and instead of my normal two cheeseburger meal large with a coke, i got two grilled snack wraps and half a large unsalted frie and a diet coke. My levels for lunch was 106. Perfect. I skipped my pm snack since i was out still and i dont know where to get a healthy snack while running around. For dinner i had 5 small tacos. My levels were 142. I know that the shells were what did it. I am swelling like crazy now just like last night while eat tacos too(leftovers where for tonight) and i realized i have hot sauce with them( i loveeee hotsauce) I asked hubby to tell me the sodium was and it is 190mg per teaspoon. I think i use that much on 1 taco alone. So i know why i am swelling so badly! I have no ankles at the moment. I had a night snack not too long ago which was a low fat yogurt with fruit. 
I am not doing so well sticking to this diet enough though its the first day. I found myself starving after breakfast and i am hungry right now. My body is use to eating bad stuff and a lot of it.(i hate how thata sounds) So i am going to do much better tomorrow.


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw corrie anne, it is definitely hard at first but it will get easier. If I know I'm going to be out during snack time (ha, I feel like a five year old!) I pack
a few crackers and cheese. It's easy enough to eat on the go and ensures I am not skipping snacks. It really is a lifestyle change in a way because now everything revolves around what to eat and when to eat it, and then testing an hour later! Good luck with day two! :hugs:


----------



## KateNicola

My dietitian suggested making sure I am getting enough protein with my meals, which I wasn't, so I was hungry shortly after. I am now a voracious eater of cheese and peanut butter!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Allie84 said:


> Awww Jade, :hugs: I know how disheartening it is to just find out!! I bawled and bawled to be honest (well, when I found out I failed the one hour I cried...by the time the 3 hour came around I was upset but kind of resigned to the idea by then). Please don't worry....you and your baby will be well looked after and although it's a lifestyle change, I bet you'll be a pro with the insulin in no time. I've only been doing the glucometer one day and I'm already getting used to it. :hugs: Is there a reason they are going straight to insulin and a reason you were tested so early?

i was borderline diabetic before the pregnancy so i think that is why they just skipped the 1 hr. 3 out of 4 of my blood draws were really elevated i think that may be why they are talking insulin...i will update tuesday after my appointment. i feel ok right now but last night i had several panic attacks. doesnt help when i cant take my panic and depression meds :(


----------



## Lyo28

Girls Can I pop in here, not diagnosed yet, but had scan yesterday baby weighed 2lbs 8 oz. so they want me checked. I am trying to eat like I have it till I know. Anyway what I am wondering is has anyones baby been that big so early- have I already done too much damage, is it possible for the weight gain to slow down? What was your babies weights?


----------



## FeistyMom

Hi Lyo!

It is definitely possible to slow weight gain through managing GD. And even if you do have GD, that may not be the cause of LO measuring a bit big - some babies just grow at different rates.

I didn't actually get weights of the baby until very recently, and my LO went from the 80th percentile to the 67% percentile for weight over the month that I was managing my GD, so growth can definitely taper off.

corrie anne - my first week was rough too. I had a hard time snacking because my snacks up to that point were all basically carbs. Plus I eat out for lunch at work almost everyday, and of course all of my normal dishes are high in carbs and would blow me out of the water (I am jealous you can eat fries! If I have more than 5, my numbers are way too high). Things will settle down as you get used to it :)

For week 2, my hubby bought me some snacks - trail mix, nuts, more nuts, sunflower seeds, string cheese - these all REALLY have made a difference for me. I also have some carb/sweet snacks, but still reasonable with yogurt (the greek kind - regular has too much sugar for me to eat now), fresh fruit (bananas have helped with my cramps too), and low GI cookies. Plus adding an extra serving of veggies each meal has helped too, along with doubling the amount of protein I try to eat. I've done the fast food thing too - I just take off at least one half of the bun if I get a burger, and it seems to work well. Hang in there - it'll be a bit of a roller coaster with ups and downs, but you'll get a handle on what diet works best for you within a few weeks, and your practitioners will make sure you have any medication to supplement your efforts if those numbers refuse to go down.


----------



## 7th_heaven

FeistyMom said:


> Congratz 7th_heaven!
> 
> Is there a link between sugar intake and gbs?

I've been looking into gbs alot over my last three pregnancies and it seems gbs is an opportunistic microbe that will grow in an environment that is immuno-suppressed. So boosting your immune system is a great way to try and kick it out. And immune systems take big hits when the body is in a sugary state.
So in combination with no sugar I am also mega dosing on vitamin c and taking probiotics to encourage the good gut growth to flourish and kick out the baddies.

And so far it is working! 
At 12 weeks I had gbs in my urine! And i have read that if it's found in your urine- it's widespread! They called it a uti even though I had NO symptoms. They put me on antibiotics and again at 16 weeks my urine tested pos. They wanted me on a second round but I turned it down bc I found out it was gbs and not your typical uti. I started my "anti-gbs diet" instead. The day I retook my one hour glucose scan(and failed it) at 28 weeks my urine was clean! No gbs! But I still want to make sure my birth canal swab is clean so I keep to the diet for now- fingers crossed!
Being group b strep negative for my 6th birth saved me from a repeat c-section- so I am on a mission to avoid one again.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Hey all! I've been reading the last page or so and you guys have some great ways of getting in treaty foods and staying within your guide numbers, but i don't really understand them? I'm in the UK and test my blood 3/4 times a day, an hour after each meal - it needs to be between 4.0 and 7.8. It seems they do it on a different scale over here? 

I cannot find one single sweet thing i can indulge in or fast food type stuff (one of you mentioned mcdonalds?) that is below the 10g of carbs i've been allowed per 100g of whichever foods i eat and i'm really struggling. I know its fab to eat healthy but when i can't eat bread, potatoes, pasta or anything sweet at all without my levels going crazy i'm getting really down. I love salads, veg, lean meat and cheeses but it's all i've seemed to eat for 2 weeks now for breakfast, lunch, dinner and snacks, and i'm getting sick of them.

I had a slice of the speciality bread they told me was fine to have and the tiniest thin scraping of low sugar jam the other day and my levels skyrocketed to 14.8! I can't imagine what eating a Mcd, cookies or choc substitutes would do to it as the levels in them are all considerably higher than what i ate. Are there any UK ladies out there that could help me a little? I'm feeling so deprived and hungry right now :( salad and veg just isn't cutting it and my sweet tooth is giving me hell :hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Sparkly!! I hear you!!!! Oh goodness, what i would do for a snickers or a piece of cake right now!!! 
I use oatcakes a lot. So a snack might be a couple with some cheese.
There are only 2 breads that seem to work: Burgen soy and linseed bread, as long as it's with protein. And the GOod Food Doctor pittas (whoelgrain), but only at lunch, with lots of protein (chicken/fish etc) and for soem reason in the evenign they send me over! 
Try experimentign with puy lentils as an alternative to rice/pasta. even wholegrain pasta sends me way over. 
Get familiar with beans as a carb alternative. Eg bean and sausage casserole. 
Apples seem ok as snacks. As do the low fat natural yogs (check sugar content, it varies brand to brand).

I should add that whilst at first (i was diagnosed at 25 weeks) i managed to get the numbers just about undre control through diet, by 30 weeks the same foods that were ok the previous week, suddenly weren't. I'm now on metformin. Originally one 500mg tablet a day. Last week i had to up it to 2/day to keep my levels under (still on the restricted diet), and we'll see, but having thought they had stabilised, i think they are on the creep again. I was told my the diabetes consultant that as pregnancy goes on, your glucose levels only get worse with GD. When i spoke to the dietician and told her how much i had cut down my portions of brown basmati/bulghar wheat etc she told me i was doign it all right, but i'm jsut one of those who need the meds!!

Anyway, hope that helps. 
Fairy x


----------



## firsttimer87

hi all - i'm new to GD as was only diagnosed last week (at 32wks). Have been monitoring my bloods since yesterday 3 times a day and have only gone over once so far, although bit concerned this might all change as the weeks go on from what FairyBabe says.

The other thing that worries me is the size of bubba. I had a grwoth scan yesterday (at 33+2wks) and they measured baby at 5lbs 11ozs already! How big are your LO's? Has anyone been told they will be induced early due to size? I really wanted to avoid an induction if I can...xx


----------



## Allie84

Are you on insulin Sparkly? They told me if my numbers consistently were high like that I would start insulin.

As for the conversion, here is a chart I use to understand people's numbers:

https://www.diabetes.co.uk/blood-sugar-converter.html

So your 14.8 turns into 266 in the American system....the highest I'm meant to go 2 hours post meal is 110 (6.1)

Fairy, that's scary about how quickly your tolerance can change. :wacko: I was feeling good as I was able to have a pumpkin spice latte w/ whip cream (low fat milk, decaf) as my am snack this morning and stay within range...but it looks like I may have to kiss my autumy treats good bye in a few weeks! 

first timer, welcome! I haven't been told an approx. size of baby yet so I'm not sure. But I do know they will induce me or schedule a c-section if he's measuring too large. Do you know how far off from average size your baby is right now? Hopefully now that you've been diagnosed and are controlling your blood sugar, baby's growth will slow.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Thanks so much for all the tips fairybabe - i have the burgen soy and linseed bread but just cannot seem to tolerate it at breakfast with anything - fine in the day/evening though, how weird how we're all different! Breakfast has been really hard as cereals and any form of bread take me right over and i just can't eat eggs every day, they make me feel a little sick. Thankfully Weight watchers range of yoghurts keep my morning levels aroun 5.6 so i think i'll have to stick with those. I have found now i can tolerate a small hot chocolate drink or decaf cappuchino and still stay under 7.8 so i'm going to start using those as a sweet treat every now and again :) I had fotgotten about the levels becoming less and less tolerant as we go on too so thanks for the reminder x

Firsttimer87, i'm waiting for my next growth scan (34 weeks), at 28 weeks he was 2.8lbs which is pretty average but his belly measurements had gone from just under the 'normal' line to just above it, which is apparently the measurement they have to watch rather than a general weight. Speak to your MW/Consultant and see what they have to say about it, I will let you know on here what my next growth scan comes up as. I've been told under no circumstances will my consultant allow me over 38 weeks, so definitely an induction for me no matter what - LO is breech at the moment though and possibly stuck due to my anterior placenta so i'm coming to terms with the fact i may be c-sectioned in the end. 

Allie84 - thanks for the chart! My 266 was pretty high then :/ but that was only an hour after the bread and scraping of jam, rather than two - it really made me feel weird though. I'm not on meds yet, i had to test bloods for a week so i'm going back monday for a review *scared!* I hope they'll say i can carry on with just diet restricting.

Is anyone noticing symptoms regarding highs or lows in sugar more now they're monitoring themselves? After i recorded that big spike i had to go to the docs for my son (he has a nasty case of impetigo on his cheek, poor monkey!) and as i was walking my legs from the knee down just felt like sponge, like i was going to faint but i didn't feel ill, just my legs... it was the weirdest thing. Then when we got in 20mins later i had a terrible half an hour migraine but just with the flashy light disturbances, no actual headache... again so strange, i've not had any of these things before.

Thanks again for all your help ladies! xox


----------



## Jade_Kitten

dont know whats in store for me til tuesday as i was just diagnosed...still feeling upset but handling it better cant wait for tuesday to get this all started .

just wanted to share a very helpful site for you ladies...you can type in a food at the top and it will give you all the nutrition facts for that food including the glycemic load. im sure it will help us all going through this. 

https://nutritiondata.self.com/


----------



## iggysmum

Hi ladies...hope you don't mind me joining you. I am 33+1 and was diagnosed with gd at 28 weeks. I struggled to control my readings with diet alone, tried metformin but reacted badly to it so I am now on insulin. I have fast release (novorapid) with each meal and Levemir (slow release at bed time. Still I have the odd spike but only 6.2 or 6.4 before meals (I only have to test before meals).
Before the insulin I could tolerate very little, a cup of tea with milk and sweetner would give me a high reading!
Even on the insulin I have to be strict with what I eat, I have found weetabix really good in the mornings. I usually have a sandwich for lunch and I go heavy on the protein in it, either ham, egg, tuna or salmon and lots of salad. For dinner I have meat and lots of veg and a small portion of carbs, either brown rice, wholemeal pasta or about 4 tiny new potatoes. I try and have salad with everything and make that as tasty and interesting as poss! 
At bed time....this is my big treat.....a slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter (no added sugar) on :) and a cup of tea! WOW!!!
Last night we had an indian takeaway with my family, I was dreading it but I had tandoori chicken pieces and channa sag (chick peas and spinach dish), it was yum and 2 hours later my reading was 6.4! Not bad really!
You start to get to know how your body reacts to certain foods....bananas are a big no no for me, as are baked beans usnless they reduced sugar ones. Oddly diet fizzy drinks send my sugars up too???
I also have come to realise on the odd occasion my body just does it's own thing and I can eat exactly the same thing and get a reading off the other end of the scale.
I have had 2 near hypos, when my readings were below 4 and I went shakey, hot and my knees were like jelly. 
I have my 34 week scan on Friday so will see how big baby is. At my 28 week scan my baby's measurements were all low except her adomen which was high, a sign of gd, so I am hoping this has come down a bit. x


----------



## pip7890

Hi Sparkly

I'm in the UK, recently diagnosed at 27w but managing to keep my bloods within tolerances. I'm checking my bloods 4 times a day and have been told to follow my usual diet (without the obvious sugars) until I see the dietician on Wednesday. 

From what I can see different foods affect different women at different stages of their pregnancy differently! Not much help I know. I'm pretty sure that the things I'm eating this week which appear okay will probably push my bloods up in a few weeks as my body struggles to cope. 

My baby is measuring at the 95th centile already, although his head circumference and femur length are in line with his abdominal circumference which is reassuring. I'm being induced at 38w too due to the GD, my age (almost 41) and my health (leaking heart valve). 

Good luck

Pip x


----------



## pip7890

Hi iggysmum

Thanks for sharing your experiences. 

I've been craving hand carved ham salad sandwiches. Think I'll have to have one today!!

Pip x


----------



## firsttimer87

hi all, thanks for so much info  I'm suprised to har so many of you have been told you wont go over 39wks, purely because the only def i was told was I wouldn't go over 41wks lol, well I've got a mw appt on wed so will be asking lots of questions I think. funny that you mentioned the abdominal measurement being high when others are normal thats exactly what we've got and I did wonder about that...

I have been monitoring my bloods after meals today (I monitor 1 day after and 1 day before, alternating everyday) and was wondering...as I'm supposed to monitor 1hr after meals, does this hour start when I start eating, or when I finish? And I take it there should be no 'snacking' during that hour lol? I had my baby shower yesterday and we had lots of yummy looking cupcakes, so i treated myself to one (I know! I really shouldnt have), but it only pushed my pre-dinner bloods up to 6.7 (i've been given a limit of 5.9 pre meals) so I wasn't too upset about it :-( xx


----------



## sparklyjubbly

firsttimer87 said:


> hi all, thanks for so much info  I'm suprised to har so many of you have been told you wont go over 39wks, purely because the only def i was told was I wouldn't go over 41wks lol, well I've got a mw appt on wed so will be asking lots of questions I think. funny that you mentioned the abdominal measurement being high when others are normal thats exactly what we've got and I did wonder about that...
> 
> I have been monitoring my bloods after meals today (I monitor 1 day after and 1 day before, alternating everyday) and was wondering...as I'm supposed to monitor 1hr after meals, does this hour start when I start eating, or when I finish? And I take it there should be no 'snacking' during that hour lol? I had my baby shower yesterday and we had lots of yummy looking cupcakes, so i treated myself to one (I know! I really shouldnt have), but it only pushed my pre-dinner bloods up to 6.7 (i've been given a limit of 5.9 pre meals) so I wasn't too upset about it :-( xx

Hey lovely, I was told to monitor mine 'an hour after dinner' which the doc explained to me that it usually takes say 15 or so minutes to eat whatever meal you're eating, so half that to approx 7 and do it 1hr 7mins after you started eating - i've been sticking to an approximate of that, 5 or 10 mins over the hour after i began eating and it's worked out fine for my levels. Check next time you have an appointment just to make sure though, seems all our treatments are different! Also i don't snack during the hour as you're measuring how the body has coped digesting the food and sugars, snacking could corrupt this i guess and make your levels higher? After the hour is fine though, i'm usually pretty on the ball when it comes to testing then grabbing some veggies or cheese to nibble on lol :haha:

Don't chastise yourself either hun for the cupcake - they looked effing delicious i have to say! It didn't push you up too bad so hey ho! I wish i could do that though, cakes send me sky high!, boohoo! Still only 5-6 more weeks, woohooooooo :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Welcome iggys!! :wave: Thanks for sharing your experience so far. I've found this thread to be really wonderful so far.

firsttimer, I had the same question. I do it 2 hours after I _start_ eating but I'm going to double check with the doc on Weds. 


I hope everyone had a good weekend. I managed to go out to eat twice and stay within my range (under 110) but I had grilled chicken salads both times (with a starter...but I limited myself to 2 mozzerella sticks, for example, when I would normally eat more). 

Does anyone have problems with going too low on the diet? The main time I go low is 2 hours after breakfast. Today my blood sugar was 70 (3.8) 2 hours after breakfast and I had the correct amount of carbs...it's meant to be 80-110...well anyways, I was thinking I was doing so well so I "experimented" with not dieting for dinner...I had 2 pancakes w/ syrup, sausage, eggs with cheese, popcorn and 2 icecream bars (skinny cow brand but still....) and I went over, blood sugar was 130 (7.2). So I've learned I can't "cheat" like that even when I have really low numbers earlier in the day! :dohh:


----------



## iggysmum

Mine has gone too low (3.7 and 3.8) a few times, usually in the afternoon at about 4pm. I usually go all shakey and hot and get very hungry but a couple of dextrose sweets or some fruit usually brings it back up.

Are any of you finding that you are loosing/not gaining weight?


----------



## sparklyjubbly

I had a crash after the toast and low sugar jam a few days ago and felt like crap, jelly legs, migraine etc but it hasn't happened since. Maybe you need a snack or something in the night or before bed to level you out a bit inthe mornings? Speak to your MW i think hun :hugs:

I've put on 9lbs in the pregnancy so far but have lost 1.5 pounds since last week. they said this is to be expected but they're monitoring it as i haven't put on much at all in the first place :shrug:


----------



## corrie anne

I am not thinking french fires were a good choice, i think it helped that i cancelled out things that i usually would eat at McDonalds and cut out half the servings too. I didnt have nutrient facts on hands and still cant say how much carbs are in french fires so i wouldnt just go for it.lol. I havent really been devoted to this yet. I am still getting use to the idea. I do really well in the mornings. I think. I have been testing sometimes at 1 hour and then at 2 hours. I am suppose to test at 2hrs. I have noticed my levels are very high at 1 hr and by two hours(if i do my diet correctly) they go down where they should be. For ex. Breakfast fasting was a very low 75(extremely low for me) at one hour post breakfast my levels were 149 and 2 hours after they were 114. Last night i tested a bit late cause i had to drive OH to work I think i was 15-30mins late and my numbers were 169. I was stressed from driving a long way with 3 screaming kids. I am sure stress doesnt make levels spike, does it?? 
I also have been following my ketones. I have a hard time seeing what color the stick is, I am getting trace color. So i have been putting down trace. It is not the negitive color but it is the trace color just a bit darker. I have trouble reading them. 
So, i have going to write down my levels so far and see what you girls think. I will be honest to tell you ladies when i had proper diet and when i had sweets with my meals. 
My fasting should be under 100 1 hour should be under 140 and 2 hour should be under 120


9/9~ Fasting 87 2 hour after BF 145(i had cereal and milk) Lunch 106(2h) dinner 142(2h)
9/10~ Fasting 75 BF 120(2h) Lunch 175(1h i had half a butter finger bar with lunch)119(2h) dinner 140(2h)
9/11~ Fasting 85 BF 149(1hr had cereal and milk) 114(2h) Lunch 121(2h) dinner 169(2h) Not sure way.
And a three day trace of ketones.


----------



## corrie anne

Allie84 said:


> Does anyone have problems with going too low on the diet? The main time I go low is 2 hours after breakfast. Today my blood sugar was 70 (3.8) 2 hours after breakfast and I had the correct amount of carbs...it's meant to be 80-110...well anyways, I was thinking I was doing so well so I "experimented" with not dieting for dinner...I had 2 pancakes w/ syrup, sausage, eggs with cheese, popcorn and 2 icecream bars (skinny cow brand but still....) and I went over, blood sugar was 130 (7.2). So I've learned I can't "cheat" like that even when I have really low numbers earlier in the day! :dohh:

Ummm? I will have a good diet for lunch and then i had a half butter fingers bar and my level was 175. I cant cheat that often, i get really high numbers. 
Wish i could eat all that and get a 130.lol


----------



## corrie anne

sparklyjubbly said:


> I've put on 9lbs in the pregnancy so far but have lost 1.5 pounds since last week. they said this is to be expected but they're monitoring it as i haven't put on much at all in the first place :shrug:

I was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and just really started my dieting. But the last 3 weeks i put on 4lbs a wk. So i put on almost 30lbs so far. I am hoping the dieting will help alot. I really dont want to put on anymore.


----------



## pbuggy2284

I just wanted to let you girls know that I also talked to my doctor about 1 hr after I start eating or after I eat. She told me After because it might take some of us an hour to eat 15 min. or inbetween. 
As far as my number too low...NO WAY..lol
I uped my insulin and had a scoop of ice cream. That was a really bad idea. It put me at 157 and that is not eating a ton of carbs at dinner. 
Im still passing high ketons..ugh its so frustrating. I cant get my number below 120 in the first am reading. 
Alos,
What is everyone eating before bed? I think that is most of my problem..


----------



## pbuggy2284

corrie anne said:


> sparklyjubbly said:
> 
> 
> I've put on 9lbs in the pregnancy so far but have lost 1.5 pounds since last week. they said this is to be expected but they're monitoring it as i haven't put on much at all in the first place :shrug:
> 
> I was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and just really started my dieting. But the last 3 weeks i put on 4lbs a wk. So i put on almost 30lbs so far. I am hoping the dieting will help alot. I really dont want to put on anymore.Click to expand...

I also did the same. I lost 10 pounds since starting my health diet (2 weeks) I was thinking the doctor was going to yell at me for losing that much weight but they didnt seem to have a problem with it :wacko:


----------



## Fairybabe

I haven't gained a single pound since 25 weeks! Bump is growing fine and my midwife doesn't seem bothered. By 25 weeks I had gained 17 pounds. And I was about 20lbs above my ideal weight, so guess the low carb thing is just making my body use some spare!

Annoyingly my numbers are on the rise (8.2 at lunch) so am guessing my metformin is about to be increased again. 

Re bedtime snack; am soooo loving a nice cold glass of milk! Just a shame I can't have it with a nice chilled piece of chocolate! 

Fairy x


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone!

Reading late night snacks, I have been eating dinner pretty late (like 8 pm) and then for a snack, I'm having dessert about an hour later (usually a reduced sugar ice cream bar,yogurt, or fruit). But I don't eat breakfast until 9 so I'm fasting for 12 hourse every night which makes me paranoid about ketones (which for some reason I'm not testing :shrug:). Sooo, I've been waking up in the night and guzzling some milk from the carton on one of my pee breaks.


----------



## Allie84

Well, cereal is a definite no-no for breakfast for me. :nope: As I mentioned this morning, I've been experimenting a bit with what I can eat. Yesterday my post breakfast number was 70 when I ate oatmeal only, so today I had Chex cereal with milk and a yogurt (50 g of carbs) thinking I needed *more* carbs so I didn't go low...and my blood sugar was just 139. :( I need to find some sort of medium somehow. Sigh.

When the doctor goes over these numbers, should I mention I was cheating/ experimenting with what my body does? I don't want to get told off!


----------



## corrie anne

Have you tried Fiber one cereals or special K? I have been eating special k with skim milk and by the 2 hrs, my numbers are pretty good. I eat a little more than 30g(i have been saying mg havent i.lol) at breakfast which i just cant seem to get full off of. I am starving by lunch. Here is my problem, i am suppose to be eating snacks but i have to wait 2hrs after bf to test i dont ewat bf until 8-9 which puts me 10-11 to test then we eat lunch at 11-11:30 I know that if i eat a snack which i am suppose to have 45g then eat lunch an hour later which is suppose to be 60g, isnt that a lot? My preschoolers go to school at 1230 so i try and feed them, let there tummys settle before going off to school. I eat when they do so i can save time. I dont think i will have problems with a pm snack. we eat dinner around 5-6pm so i have 5/6hrs between meals. I have been tired lately so i have been going to bed at 9 which is an hour after i test after dinner. I do sometimes get to eat a snack before bed but it turns into water and i am up peeing all night. I am getting fructrated. 
Does anyone else do ketones? I am having a hard time reading my strips. It is not the negitive color but darker than the trace color but not pinkish like the mild or more. Kinda gets confusing so i just put trace amount. 
My levels seem to be higher at dinner time. I find this dieting very hard for me and i really am having trouble sticking to it. I like having cokes because it keeps me from feeling sick and keeps my headaches away. Diet cokes just dont do it for me. I feel trapped.


----------



## corrie anne

You should be honest with your OB. I have written down when i had more carbs than i should have and when i didnt and still was high.


----------



## pbuggy2284

I test my ketons and im having such a hard time with them. I have to do it in am first pee. It is tricky to see sometimes. It looks to be inbetween but I go with the lowest.


----------



## pip7890

Re weight: I was 13st when I ovulated (about 2.5 stone heavier than I'd like to be taking into account weight, height and age). At 28w5d I weighed 13st 11lb. I started doing bloods at 29w2d and at 29w5d my weight had dropped to 13st 8lb. So net gain to date is 8lb.

Re overnight: I've been having an Ovaltine made with semi skimmed milk just before bed. Keeps my first bloods around 4 on waking. Happy with that. 

I'm meant to test first thing and then one hour after finishing eating. I tested 50 mins after eating at lunch and got a 9.8. I tested again 10 minutes later and got a 7.8. Couldn't believe how much it dropped in such a short period of time. 

Off to see the dietician on Wednesday. 

Pip x


----------



## FeistyMom

I've been doing various bedtime snacks - almost always with milk and something else. So far, almonds, trail mix, and low GI chocolate chip cookies have been the best in terms of having low numbers the next morning. Next best seem to be sweeter snacks, like skinny cow icecream treats (bars are best, then icecream sandwiches, and then cones), or sugar free pudding.

Corrie anne - is there a way for you to eat earlier than 9? My kids don't get up for over an hour after I am up (sometimes closer to 2 if I get up with my hubby), so I eat my breakfast while they are still sleeping, and then eat a snack while they eat breakfast. And honestly, its more like two little breakfasts, or two biggish snacks but they are typically about the same size. Sometimes I test after the first one, sometimes after the 2nd just to make sure the numbers are ok. It might help you out with the morning snack if you can fit it in. You could also ask your doc about testing at the 1 hr mark instead of 2 hr mark in the morning.

My numbers have suddenly gone down a bit, and I've been CRAVING sugar, pasta, potatoes... basically anything with carbs. I've indulged a little, but there doesn't seem to be much wiggle room between too low and too high! At least not with processed foods. I seem to be doing a bit better with brown rice and whole wheat pasta though, so that makes me happy :D


----------



## firsttimer87

re night time snack: nothing as I've not been told to, but my levels in the morning have been around 5ish so I'm not too worried
re keytones: again not testing as no-one has mentioned it
weight: only been doing this since Friday so nothing to notice yet

On a side note, I've been testing pre-meals today and when I tested before dinner I got a reading of 6.5 (supposed to be between 3.5-5.9). I did have a snack when I got in from work (celery and houmous) but tested about 2hrs later so I'm not sure why it was so high. Is houmous really bad? Or celery? x


----------



## vintage67

Chickpeas/garbonzo beans are kind of high in carbohydrate. While they are a "slow release/good carb" as opposed to white bread, a lot of diabetics can't tolerate beans very well. As beans are often the "replacement" protein for vegetarians, some diabetics can't tolerate a vegetarian diet very well, while some can.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

got my first GD appointment in 6 hrs. i'll probably get my glucometer today and im really worried i'll go on insulin. the nurse that gave me my results thinks i really will. don't know why she had to say that. the high risk doctor makes that decision. i hope he will listen to me i want to ask if i can go on my metformin to try before insulin. i wasn't taking it properly during the beginning of my pregnancy cause i had MS so bad i couldn't usually get it down twice. now i hardly get sick so i wouldn't have a problem. i want to avoid insulin as long as i can. ive had a hard enough time with this pregnancy, i know boo hoo, but its hard not being on my depression meds. im just so sad and haven't been happy about this pregnancy, it was planned and after 2 yrs it happened and it just flat out sucked the whole time. i practically starved until 16 weeks and was dehydrated on and off, now i can finally eat certain things and i know they are going to be a big GD no-no. im sure that i will get into a routine and cope...just so hard to think of right now and so depressed about it without my meds right now. didn't have a problem without them til the GD diagnosis. so sorry about this post. i hope i feel a little better after my appointment but i just don't see how. im not even excited about my gender scan next tuesday anymore :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LorelaiLana

Exactly what many of us felt when we first got the GD and medication diagnosis. I had to pretty much stop eating only on metformin and it was a welcome releif to be put on insulin so that i can adjsut my dosage based on what i wanted to eat. It was scary before the first trial poke, after that poke and it barely even hurt, it hurts less than the sugar test prick and the fact that i cud now eat a decent meal with sugar going bonkers insulin felt god send.

It is depressing...but hey i have gone from that to worrying if I need less insulin and my sugar levels are low...i am nearing term and they say that the insulin demand shd get higher as preg progresses, and if it gets low then its cause for worry...

So its an annoying thing to do 3/4 times a day getting pricked twice each...but u can atleast eat something now...In no time u will be writing this to someone else ;-)


----------



## Jade_Kitten

ty....i really hope no matter what happens i can be happy again..im a depressed mess. and its starting to feel like i have no feelings for this pregnancy and thats sad. i know its just the depression talking. i'll update today when i get home. i think i'll feel better too when i can check in daily with all of you to talk about my sugar readings. right now im just in the unknown and dont really belong yet.


----------



## pbuggy2284

thanks girls for your ideas about snacks. 
Last night I ate penut butter with gram crackers and Milk. My ketons were the lowest ever but my sugars were highest ever of 131. I can't seem to get this down still. Im going to pre make the crackers and penut butter and eat them with milk when I get up around 1 to go potty. I also am going to up my inulin again to 15 units and see if that helps..
Jade_kitten. Dont worry hun. Hopefully you are early enough to do the pills instead of insulin. I guess you get use to the insulin eventually. Wish the best for you.:hugs:


----------



## Fairybabe

Jade kitten, I know what you mean about feeling the joy has been sucked out of the pregnancy. I had a mini meltdown on sunday. We went to see friends and they kept going on about how excited we must feel. Actually I just felt tired, hormonal, frustrated with my numbers, peed off about the meds, shit scared about being induced and worried everything will be ok for baby. I think it would be more abnormal not to feel a bit blue. Pregnancy is a physically and emotionally draining thing, no matter how planned and wanted it is. Add any form of complication to that, combine it with a large dose of pregnancy hormones and it can be pretty overwhelming. I have found it helps to try and focus on some of the practical baby stuff, I.e. Starting to wash the baby clothes we've been lent, working out what baby stuff we need and looking in the shops and online at baby stuff. Helps bring the focus back on our wee bundles of joy and just for a short bit, away from the hassle and stress of meds, figuring out blood sugars and food etc. 
Don't be too hard on yourself.
Fairy x


----------



## corrie anne

pbuggy~ You are on insulin right? Mine numbers seem to run in the 140's most readings besides fasting levels. When were you put on insulin? I see my OB today for a cervical scan and maybe a growth scan since i just was diagnosed and my fundal height is measuring 4 weeks ahead. I really hope so. 
My levels were really low yesturday. I had my usual cereal and skim milk and my level was 121(1 point above) then lunch was 119 and dinner was 87. I was busy packing for a move and was running around packing the car and getting things ready. I wasnt able to eat the steak we grilled but i ate a huge bowl of cottage cheese with blueberries(awesome) and forgot the steak. I then thought while it is low, for my night snack i will have a bowl of icecream. About an hour later i tested and it was only 101. I was still running around at that point. Are my number low because i was using alot of energy running around???


----------



## vintage67

An overly active day can make for lower numbers. But then again an overly active day that had emotional stress with it can elevate.

For those overly frightened of insulin, as another poster mentioned, insulin is actually going to give you some freedom if you go on it.


----------



## pbuggy2284

I was put on insulin about 2 weeks ago before that my numbers were a lot higher then yours. Ive also realized that every doctor is different. My OB thought that I could just control it with diet while my endocronoligist (sp) said I needed insulin. Which I do. 
Like vintage said, insulin makes finding the right food a lot easier. When I was first diagnosed I was spilling Ketons because I cut out so much carbs and I gues its really bad for the baby. Ive had to up my carbs and my insulin so my body doesnt think im starving. I hope that make sence. 
If I had cereal in the morning my number would be out of control, so again I dont think you are too bad but I am in no way a doctor or even an expert..lol
I also ate ice cream two days ago and my numbers were high for a day after.
Your numbers could be low with any kind of exercise. When I go out to the mall or a place where im walking alot I actually go hypo.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Im suppose to have Chinese tonight for my step daughters birthday...
Does anyone know anything I can eat off a chinese menu. I bought some stir fry veggies just incase but Id kill for some good chinese :)


----------



## BumpHope123

Pbuggy - not sure about the chinese food. Maybe try to stick to a little brown rice with more of a steamed dish?? I would think some of the sauces in chinese food have a lot of sugars in them that could be problematic, but I haven't tried them out yet. Good luck and let us know if something ends up working for you! Now I want chinese food. :haha:

Girls - does anyone know how we can tell if our snacks are affecting us negatively, when we don't test our sugars after eating them?? Mainly, I'm wondering if the cereal and milk "treat" I've been having for the past few nights could be sending my sugars high without me knowing it (as the nutritionist said any type of cereal will generally do that) even though I'm eating it within my carb allowance and my numbers the following morning are fine. My numbers after dinner are usually the lowest of the day so my logic in "treating" myself to the cereal is that my body is processing things best by the end of the day. Hmm...maybe I should just try testing an hour after eating the cereal?? Has anyone tried testing after a snack? I wonder if the glucose level ranges would be the same for a meal and a snack??


----------



## pbuggy2284

I will if I find a good dish :) sorry for the temptation:haha:

As far as what snacks are doing...I wonder the same thing. My numbers are also great at supper. I would do what you said and try the blood test and hour after your snack just to see and maybe talk to your doctor. I was thinking about trying cereal too for bed time snack.


----------



## Allie84

Bumphope, I have been testing after my snacks/before meals just to get to know what my numbers are like (so I've been testing a lot extra). Usually my snacks don't affect me at all (numbers in the high 80s low 90s 2 hours after snack, before a meal) and I eat 2 carbs (35 g of carbs) for a snack. If I were you I would just test and see but it seems to be okay. 

Jade Kitten, I wouldn't worry about insulin at all. At my practice they don't do metphormin for GD, so if my numbers aren't good it's straight to insulin. As the other ladies have said, it will give you more control and freedom. I had a student last year on insulin and it seems to become old hat after awhile, not even noticing the needle. 

Speaking of needles, I seem to find it painful to prick my finger still. I was told my fingers would 'get used to it' but they haven't. Is there a trick I'm missing? Because OUCH! 

pbuggy, I feel like Chinese would be okay if you limited the rice/stuck to brown rice and avoided noodles. I've found so many really fatty and meaty dishes are low in carbs...in fact I've probably upped my fat intake a bunch. :dohh: 

Btw I like your idea of preparing your snack before bed. The problem I had last night with the milk 'snack' at 4 am is that I was wide awake after and laid there for hours before falling back asleep.

I think exercise is a great tool to keep numbers in check, corrie anne! I'm trying to get in 10-15 minutes of walking after breakfast and dinner if I'm at home and it seems to help, and like you, if I'm out shopping and running around my numbers have been lowest.

Oh, and Jade Kitten, are you sure you can't be on your meds? I've heard with SSRIs it is pretty safe to be on them if you need them. I was taking Xanax as needed prior to pregnancy and went off it right away, but was told if I was struggling with anxiety I could safely go on an SSRI or buspar if I wanted (so far so good, though...but if I really needed it I wouldn't hestitate to go on it).


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - are you pricking on the side of your fingers?? I was told to do it there and not at the center of the finger as that can supposedly skew the numbers. I wonder if one way is more painful than the other...? My first few days of doing it were a nightmare because I couldn't get enough blood out so I would end up pricking 4 or 5 different fingers each time! :dohh: I still wince just anticipating the prick but it doesn't bother me as much any more.


----------



## FeistyMom

I have found that the pricking initially got easier, and now is painful again. There have been quite a few times where I really have to psych myself up to actually hit the trigger - it can take me up to 5 minutes to do the poke.

That said, I've done extra testing too, especially if I am experimenting with a snack. There were a few occassions in the first couple of weeks where my after lunch number was high, but it wasn't really what I ate at lunch but what I ate at morning snack that did it. Same for afternoon snack and dinner. I don't do extra tests each day anymore, but I do mix up what I test after sometimes - so sometimes after breakfast, sometimes after morning snack; sometimes after lunch, sometimes after afternoon snack; sometimes after dinner, sometimes after bedtime snack. I haven't tested after my 'midnight' snack yet, but I figure my fasting number in the morning is enough of a test of the impact of that one.

I am currently on an SSRI that I started during pregnancy to cope with some significant depression. I have been weaning off slightly, but the main impact it can have on the baby is that he would be irritable after birth since the drug will no longer be impacting him. But I plan on breastfeeding, which means we can both slowly wean off as I get through the depression, since it also passes through breastmilk. My OB did not have any concerns about it, and advised me to NOT stop taking it in the 3rd tri, as he would be concerned about PPD. So if you are feeling super down, you might consider it.


----------



## First.timer

ladies just to let you know, my little boy was born on the 6th of september at 39 + 2 weighing a tiny 6lb 13oz , i was induced due to gd and obviously there was no need as he turned out to be titchy as i knew he would be, first night in hospital he had to have sugar levels checked and they were low sometimes so he had a tiny top up of formula and they were fine ever since he just needed a kick start. xx


----------



## Springtime

Congratulations First time. What a sweet little boy!


----------



## BumpHope123

Congrats First.Timer!! Just wondering, did they tell you based on ultrasound or some other measurement that baby was measuring large and that is why they needed to induce you? Or did they just induce solely because you have GD?


----------



## Allie84

Awwww congrats first timer!!!! He is gorgeous!!!! And yay for not being too large...did they think he was going to be, hence the induction? 

Re where to prick fingers....yeah, I've been doing it on the side but it still seems to hurt! Maybe I'm still up too high, close to the pad of the finger? I dunno...I tried doing my ring finger and that just KILLED! So now I'm sticking to middle and pointer...oh well. Hopefully it gets easier.

I had a weird day with diet because I started child birth classes tonight and my schedule was skewed. I at dinner at 10 so I'm having to stay awake until midnight to test. Yawn. And I had an extra carb....half a candy bar, I was so hungry! So we'll see what that does to me...tomorrow is my first doc appt since GD diagnosis so I hope it's helpful and I also hope I'm measuring normally.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Congratulations first.timer! :hugs: Very interested to hear what your scan predictions were. Hope life as a new mummy is treating yo well!

Hope all you other ladies are ok this morning? I'm having a break from weekly appointments with the diabetes team so no seeing anyone 'til Monday 26th Sept for me, yay! Currently waiting on an emergency scan as its normal for GD ladies here to be scanned at 32 weeks and 36 weeks, unfortunately because of cuts and an overwhelming amount of pregnancies at the moment it's not looking possible so may have to wait until the end of Sept as previously booked (at 34 weeks). My midwife wasn't *too* concerned but i have to say i'm getting a little frustrated still not knowing if he's measuring ok (at the last scan we didn't know i had GD so more concentration was on blood flow etc rather than sizes) and still not knowing if he's breech. 

Also my levels seem to be rising a little without me doing anything which i'm a little concerned about as i'm barely eating anything at all. The only thing my body can tolerate in the morning is one low fat weight watchers yoghurt. A week and a half ago this was leaving me with a blood sugar level of 5.4ish only now it's constantly around the 6.0 mark. Same food, same time... my evening meals have averaged more 7.0 this week than the 6.0 they were last week too. I'm hoping it's just a blip but i guess there's the possibility my intolerance is raising along with how far i am in pregnancy :nope:

also really interested what each of you has during a whole day food wise, as i'm feeling so hungry! I may be just greedy though but it feels like my body wants more :shrug: My average day goes:

Breakfast: 1 weight watchers yoghurt.
Snack: small piecce of fruit OR chunks of cheese.
Lunch: 2 watercrackers with cream cheese, 2 lean ham slices, some salad OR 1 slice of toast with marmite or peanut butter.
Snack: Decaf unsweetened cappuchino
Dinner: Tuna salad OR a soup with few chuncks of cheese OR lean meat with veg.

It seems a lot more when i write it down but a lot of the time i feel *starving* but if i eat anything else, even things like lean meats and cheeses which are supposed to be fine, my numbers go crazy or i get sooooo tired i just fall asleep uncontrollably, which i can't do as i have my son to pick up from school etc Does this seem enough to sustain me at 32wks pregnant or do you think i should speak to my specialist? I've lost 2lbs since last week which she said was ok but not to lose "too much". Thanks for listening! xox


----------



## Jade_Kitten

congrats firsttimer :D

ty so much ladies for your info and support. im feeling a little more positive right now. went to my appointment yesterday. the doctor showed me my readings for my GGT. cant remember all of them but the fasting one was normal and the highest one was 200. he pretty much told me that im glucose intolerant and that i basically have the borderline diabetes like i had before. they gave me a glucometer( which i just found out yesterday that my insurance wont cover my lancets and test strips so i have to get a different one somehow...so pissed off) the doctor prescribed 2 insulins for morning and night...1 is called relion NPH and the other is called relion regular. i have an appointment at a diabetes center to learn about it and how to give myself injections. i didnt start my blood sugars officially til this morning and my fasting was 88. but yesterday since i knew how to use a glucometer i tested my sugars for the remaining meals of the day. before i ate, since it was about 7 hours after i ate anything, i figured check and see what it is and it was 75. then i ate a meal at the hospital cafe since i was starving after my appointment. i ate a pepperoni roll. it had cheese and pepperoni inside it and the bread looked deep fried or something. i ate a salad with it. lettuce, hard boiled egg, sunflower seeds, grated cheese, ham cubes, carrots, and italian dressing. 2 hours after i started eating my sugar was 105. dinnertime, we were busy so we grabbed some mcdonalds. i had a mcdouble and a medium fries with a diet pepsi, two hours later 114 and im sure i had 1 carb serving two many. what i want to know is, why do i need insulin if im having no problems right now? will i have to take this morning and night with blood sugars like these? or only if they start getting high? sounds dangerous? i have an appointment with the diabetes center today in about 5 hours, but any input before that would be welcome too, ty ladies for the support.


----------



## pbuggy2284

BumpHope123 said:


> Allie - are you pricking on the side of your fingers?? I was told to do it there and not at the center of the finger as that can supposedly skew the numbers. I wonder if one way is more painful than the other...? My first few days of doing it were a nightmare because I couldn't get enough blood out so I would end up pricking 4 or 5 different fingers each time! :dohh: I still wince just anticipating the prick but it doesn't bother me as much any more.

Haha I was doing the same thing but was also wasting my test strips. Ive actually found out now that I bleed a lot easier. Ive had to set my needle thing from 7 to 4 :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

First.timer said:


> ladies just to let you know, my little boy was born on the 6th of september at 39 + 2 weighing a tiny 6lb 13oz , i was induced due to gd and obviously there was no need as he turned out to be titchy as i knew he would be, first night in hospital he had to have sugar levels checked and they were low sometimes so he had a tiny top up of formula and they were fine ever since he just needed a kick start. xx

Aww congrats sweetie. I think the same is going to happen to me but I hope not! 
I love the picture :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jade_Kitten said:


> congrats firsttimer :D
> 
> ty so much ladies for your info and support. im feeling a little more positive right now. went to my appointment yesterday. the doctor showed me my readings for my GGT. cant remember all of them but the fasting one was normal and the highest one was 200. he pretty much told me that im glucose intolerant and that i basically have the borderline diabetes like i had before. they gave me a glucometer( which i just found out yesterday that my insurance wont cover my lancets and test strips so i have to get a different one somehow...so pissed off) the doctor prescribed 2 insulins for morning and night...1 is called relion NPH and the other is called relion regular. i have an appointment at a diabetes center to learn about it and how to give myself injections. i didnt start my blood sugars officially til this morning and my fasting was 88. but yesterday since i knew how to use a glucometer i tested my sugars for the remaining meals of the day. before i ate, since it was about 7 hours after i ate anything, i figured check and see what it is and it was 75. then i ate a meal at the hospital cafe since i was starving after my appointment. i ate a pepperoni roll. it had cheese and pepperoni inside it and the bread looked deep fried or something. i ate a salad with it. lettuce, hard boiled egg, sunflower seeds, grated cheese, ham cubes, carrots, and italian dressing. 2 hours after i started eating my sugar was 105. dinnertime, we were busy so we grabbed some mcdonalds. i had a mcdouble and a medium fries with a diet pepsi, two hours later 114 and im sure i had 1 carb serving two many. what i want to know is, why do i need insulin if im having no problems right now? will i have to take this morning and night with blood sugars like these? or only if they start getting high? sounds dangerous? i have an appointment with the diabetes center today in about 5 hours, but any input before that would be welcome too, ty ladies for the support.

Hey Just wanted to let you know...Liberty will give you free stuff for you diebetes, needles,test strips, tester, everything but insulin or the pills. my insurance doesnt cover it either but Ive been going through them. Its great! 
Look up liberty medical. Im in NY so its a US thing. 
As far as your numbers, its gets worse as your pregnancy goes on so maybe they will watch it then decided later on what to do if you do go high?

https://www.libertymedical.com/
Thats the site, but call them first they will send you 3 months of test strips without dr. orders. You also need your doctors name and number to give them when it does have to be re upped. 
They Rush it. I got mine in 3 days.


----------



## pbuggy2284

I forgot to mention about Chinese take out
I ate hot and sour soup..yumm and make my own stir fry with no rice and my number was actually 5 points too low..:happydance:
You can also get egg fo young and just use a little gravy :)


----------



## vintage67

I mainly test on my thumbs and index fingers.


----------



## Allie84

pbuggy, glad the Chinese worked out so well! :happydance:

Jade, I would show your numbers to the specialist today, as you're right, they seem fine with diet alone right now...maybe they won't make you start insulin yet, not until later in your pregnancy like someone mentioned, as I keep hearing GD just gets worse.

sparkly, too bad you have to wait for your scan. I find out today when my scan will be...I haven't had one since 19 weeks. Anyways, I think your food intake seems a bit low. If I ate what you are eating I would be far too low on my carb allowances! For instance I am meant to have 2 carbs with breakfast and snacks and it seems you are only having one.
Here's what my diet was yesterday (though it was a weird day eating wise as I was so busy):
-Breakfast: Whole wheat toast w/ a smear of nutella, low fat yogurt
-AM snack: Starbucks Pumpkin Spiced Latte (decaf, low fat, but I kept the whipped cream)
-Lunch: Pizza Hut personal pan pepporoni pizza, grapes
-Snack: Banana, sunflower seeds, 1/2 a protein bar
-2nd snack (while at lamaze): string cheese, banana
-Dinner: English muffin w/ poached egg, cheese & bacon, grapes, skinny cow icecream bar and 1/2 a Mars bar

So I seem to be eating a lot more than you, and with the exception of the 1/2 candy bar and and the pizza for lunch which each took me one carb over, I was within my carb allowances.


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats FirstTimer!! WOnderful news!!! What was your baby's predicted weight from scans? 

Anyone thinking of using raspberry leaf tea to help prepare the body for labour? I'm dead scared of being induced at 38 weeks so would like to do whatever i can to help my cervix be ready to go (as the more "ripe" the cervix, the better the earlier stages of induction (membrane sweep, prostaglandin gels) work and less likely to head to syntocinon drip or csection). Any suggestions?

Fairy x


----------



## cranberry987

hiya

i fell off this thread somehow oO anyway hello. will reintroduce myself. im t2 diabetic or have gd, they cant make up their mind. lvls were fine til 20w then they crept up so im on slow and fast insulin now which is fine. had a few hypos to start with but controlling em now by not eating carbs for breakfast.

im planning a home birth and have a doula supporting me which is great because the crap some of my drs come out with is unreal - one told me that bp machines dont work on pregnant women, all sorts of nonsense and bent facts.

I just bought some rlt and capsules today and was thinking Ill start around 32w with 1 tab then go up one tab per week, or two weeks, cant remember how many you can end up taking at 40w.

hope everyone is well and all that. ive got my first growth scan booked on monday, dunno what you guys think - if i have it will i actually be in a stronger position to fight for non induction/home birth? if i refuse it they might work on the assumption that hes big, but if i have it and he measures fine then they might let up a bit. cant decide.

x


----------



## First.timer

i was only induced because i had GD, not because he was measuring large, he measureed 45% the entire way though with the ocasional large head measurement but nothing weird, i only accepted induction because i got to hospital to have a section due to him being breech and he had turned around! i was so gutted that when they said they would induce me anyway if i wanted cause i was in my 39th week i said yes and 5 mins later they had done it! i was diet controlled the whole way through and no i was never predicted big but just goes to show for those of you who are diet controlled and dont wanna be induced stick to your guns! dylan probably wouldnt have even been 8lb at 42 weeks so obviously not all GD babies are big! xx


----------



## cranberry987

hehe, bet it was a bit disappointing thinking you were gonna meet your baby then being told he was turned ^^


----------



## First.timer

cranberry987 said:


> hiya
> 
> i fell off this thread somehow oO anyway hello. will reintroduce myself. im t2 diabetic or have gd, they cant make up their mind. lvls were fine til 20w then they crept up so im on slow and fast insulin now which is fine. had a few hypos to start with but controlling em now by not eating carbs for breakfast.
> 
> im planning a home birth and have a doula supporting me which is great because the crap some of my drs come out with is unreal - one told me that bp machines dont work on pregnant women, all sorts of nonsense and bent facts.
> 
> I just bought some rlt and capsules today and was thinking Ill start around 32w with 1 tab then go up one tab per week, or two weeks, cant remember how many you can end up taking at 40w.
> 
> hope everyone is well and all that. ive got my first growth scan booked on monday, dunno what you guys think - if i have it will i actually be in a stronger position to fight for non induction/home birth? if i refuse it they might work on the assumption that hes big, but if i have it and he measures fine then they might let up a bit. cant decide.
> 
> x


my experience is - they wont let up just because your bun is measuring right, mine was measuring perfect but still got the answer "its hospital policy" if your measuring right id refuse it. if u see my previous post i was induced and dylan was born 6lb 13 totaly perfect. prepare to go into hospital though , i had to have his sugars monitored first night as they dropped quite low. while in labour they kept checking mine and making me drink OJ. annoying.


----------



## cranberry987

I don't know if they'll just be worse tho if I refuse.


----------



## pbuggy2284

They still think I can have natural birth. I'm a big girl with high Bp too. I guess it all depends on the hospital? 
Ooo I also have a growth scan tomorrow.


----------



## highhopes19

hi ladies :flower:

recently been diagnosed with GD.
had my GTT last friday, fasting my levels were 4.5 or 4.3 :blush:.
after drinking the glucose drink it had gone up to 10.5!!!!

had my first appointment with my dietician and diabetes nurse today, who gave me a blood sugar monitor, so i can keep on track of my sugars.... before and after meals.... she tested me at the hospital for my before meal sugar level and it was 5.8.... and ive just tested an hour after eating dinner, i had a very small roast and i had a diet yoghurt for dessert as i wasnt paticually hungry... and my level is only 5.4 is this normal/ good level to be at :shrug:.

my target pre-meal range ive been given is 3.5-5.9
my target post meal (1 hour after) range ive got is to be below 7.8 :thumbup:.
so im guessing my levels after dinner are good then :happydance:.

also today, i had a growth scan... she is measuring really well and the fluid level is good and also she is weighing just over 5lb the sonagrapher said that it is a good weight for 33 weeks gestation :cloud9:. she measured her stomach and that was measuring slightly over which is linked GD, but hopefully now i know what to look out for in foods and sugar levels etc im hopeing it should stay within the normal range :thumbup:.



hope your all well :flower:

xxxx


----------



## Allie84

I'm back from my appointment and I'm frustrated! For those of you with diet controlled GD, what kind of precautions/extra care are you getting? 

I was told by the nurse I'd get biophysical profiles and NSTs starting at 32 weeks. But then the doctor told me today that since baby is measuring normally (30 weeks) and my blood sugar levels have been good so far, I won't be getting NSTs or a biophysical profile! :nope: They said I'd get one growth scan, and wouldn't even let me book it yet as long as I'm measuring normally. I'm just so annoyed! I've been told I'm 'high risk' and then I'm not getting any extra care for GD other than the glucometer and 2 visits with a dietician. Or am I just being needy? :shrug: They said I won't get extra monitoring unless I'm on insulin?

Welcome back cranberry! That's a tough one with the scan....how is your fundal height measuring? 

first timer, it's cool LO turned and you avoided a c-section. :thumbup: Were induction contractions really bad or did you end up with an epidural?


----------



## cranberry987

My fundal height was only done at 24w but it was on target. 

That's annoying that they've changed their story. I think they like to tell you worst case scenario then lessen it later if needs be I spose. Could you be reassured that it's because they think you're less at risk tho?


----------



## firsttimer87

hi all, been off for a couple of days. had a mw appt today and even she was shocked at how big my LO is already :haha: (5lbs 11oz at 33wk + 2days) but my fundal height measured 34wks last week, and this week we're up to 38inches!!! God only knows how much LO has grown since then tho! xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Allie, I faced the same confusion before I needed to go on the drugs. It seems when diet is,'t enough and you need meds you go from not much extra fuss to lots of it! 

Re reasons for induction, the NICE guidelines here in the uk state it should be offred at 38wks. My consultant told me it wasn't so much to do with size of baby, but the risk of placental deterioration after 39wks. She said they just can't predict which gd ladies will have that prob (though it's thankfully rare) so they prefer to induce. Forgot to ask re NSTs and regular checks as an alternative, will do so next time.

Fairy x


----------



## firsttimer87

Fairybabe said:


> Allie, I faced the same confusion before I needed to go on the drugs. It seems when diet is,'t enough and you need meds you go from not much extra fuss to lots of it!
> 
> Re *reasons for induction, the NICE guidelines here in the uk state it should be offred at 38wks. My consultant told me it wasn't so much to do with size of baby, but the risk of placental deterioration after 39wks*. She said they just can't predict which gd ladies will have that prob (though it's thankfully rare) so they prefer to induce. Forgot to ask re NSTs and regular checks as an alternative, will do so next time.
> 
> Fairy x

very interesting to read this, as all i've been told is they wont let me go past 41wks and will decide what to do based on my 36wk scan :shrug: x


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I can see why you'd be frustrated! That is great news though that you are measuring on target. :hugs: 
At my appointment last week, even though they could see that I'm diet controlled and measuring on track, they scheduled me for antenatal testing (not sure what all is involved in it but it definitely includes the NST testing) twice a week starting at week 33. All I know is that it involves me getting hooked up to a bunch of machines and them monitoring the baby for either 30 or 45 minutes (can't remember which). I also have another full ultrasound scheduled for week 36. I am also seeing the dr. once every two weeks from now until the end of October (though this is standard for a "normal" pregnancy) and then seeing the dr. every week starting in November. I don't think you are being needy at all. I know you mentioned you were using another practice at one point...could you consult with them and see what they would do??


----------



## First.timer

i have nothing to compare the contractions to but i had 2x doses of paracetamol 2 x doses of codeine 1 shot of pethadine and gas for the last 10 mins - i only had the pethadine cause i thought i had hours left turns out it didnt even have time to effect me before he was born- i was only transfered to delivery 20 mins before he was born hence i only had gas and air last 10 mins. i basically wasnt taken seriously at all that my induction had actually worked first time-fair play doesnt happen often but they just treated me like i was being a diva and kept fobbing me off with paracetamol until my waters broke, i asked for stronger pain relief thinking i was probably 2 cm dilated and had the pethadine, then they found out i was 10 cm - had i known i would have done the entire thing on gas and air. my labour was about 5/6 hours start to finish. so inductions dont have to be bad! obviously i responded really well to it. i do know that my contractions were particularly intense according to them as they were 2 mins long 20 secs apart for about 2/3 hours. the woman in the bed opposite me on the ward was induced as well but with the drip and she had an epidural she said that the midwife said most people do with the drip so maybe its only that that makes them worse ? x


----------



## FeistyMom

Allie - I think it depends on the individual practice. My OB is a pretty laid back guy, but with a no-nonsense attitude. He talked through things with me at my first appt after diagnosis, to say that if things looked good for the first week with diet control, then we'd do two week appointments - unless I felt concerned about something, and then we'd do every week so he could validate my numbers and run the urine tests.

I'm diet controlled, but I'm still on weekly visits now (I would be anyway because I'm 36 weeks now and that is their practice), but also starting weekly ultrasounds on Friday. Fundal height was right at the normal measurement last week. My doc knows that my hubby and I like the ultrasounds, so he knew that we'd rather have them than not, plus we have a good insurance plan right now (if they weren't covered, we might not have as many scheduled). This week is the biophysical profile I think - or next week, everything is running together.

But imo, if you feel your provider isn't giving you enough support, ask for it, and make sure they understand that what they are doing is contradicting what they told you they would do, and it stresses you out.


----------



## FeistyMom

first.timer - doesn't it seem like it should be standard practice for them to check you before meds? I mean seriously - either the nurses/MWs want to check too often, or not often enough!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you Feisty and BumpHope. I don't want to be the only GD patient to not have NSTs or ultrasounds! :( Feisty, are you getting the NSTs as well? 

I'm seeing a different doctor next time (same practice) - in 2 weeks at 32 weeks- and hubby and I have decided we are going to push for an ultrasound/biophysical profile and NSTs with her. I expressed that I wanted it and it stressed me out not getting it with the doctor today but she just smiled and pretty much told me to let them do their job and I should be happy I don't 'need' that stuff. I even told hubby if I have to exaggerate how I'm feeling I will....does that make me a horrible person? I guess I'm trying to make myself feel better with the realization that if I present myself to L&D with concerns they will at least do a NST....although I wish it didn't have to be that way.

BumpHope, I only went to that other practice 2 times in late 1st tri...they'd probably be like wtf is she doing back here at 30 weeks lol. And they seem pretty conservative in their approach as well...they don't even do urine tests at every appointment.

Sorry for rambling on about this, I must be hormonal because it's just really upset me today! And baby's heartrate was 130 today where it's normally like 150 and that freaked me out as well, even though doc said that was normal variation. I guess I'm just having a woe-is-me kind of day.


----------



## First.timer

FeistyMom said:


> first.timer - doesn't it seem like it should be standard practice for them to check you before meds? I mean seriously - either the nurses/MWs want to check too often, or not often enough!

yes they should have done! i was on the ante natal ward they had refused to check me as they said there was no chance i would be in established labour and therefore all they would do is de-motivate me by telling me i was only 1cm dilated or something, when my waters broke they said they would examine me but with only 15-20 seconds between contractions i said i wanted pain relief before they examined me as i was in agony, they agreed i guess because no one including me thought i would be 10cm! x


----------



## BumpHope123

FeistyMom - that is great that you get so many ultrasounds! I would love to see baby that much. :) 

Allie - I think you should definitely express your concerns at your next appointment and also mention that you were told by the nurse that the biophysicals would be done. I think if you put up a bit of a fight, they may just have to give in. Plus, I find that every doctor is so different...the next one may want to do those tests. Because I mean really, how can they tell if baby is okay or being affected by the GD if they don't do any tests?!?!


----------



## cranberry987

I asked my consultant about monitoring and what it involved (ie nst) and she denied all knowledge of any type of test to check that baby was ok :rofl: wish there was some standardisation out there!


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope123 said:


> Because I mean really, how can they tell if baby is okay or being affected by the GD if they don't do any tests?!?!

I agree! :shrug:

I asked that as well and she said "If your blood sugar is normal then there's no increased risk." Well, that's all good, but for one thing, you're just going to take my word for it? They seem to think my blood sugar records and me measuring normally show that everything's 'okay'....but even if it's probably true, it just seem neglegent to let someone with diabetes just go on as normal. Grr. 

Oh my, cranberry...what are we going to do with these medical professionals?!


----------



## MonstHer

hello everyone. :/ 
I don't know if I have this, but I failed my 1 hour glocose test by 5 points and tomorrow I have to do the 3 hour one.
Any tips for this? I'm going to be fasting obviously.
The last time they took my blood I had a HUGE baseball sized bruise where they took the blood...
It sucks! It's still there and now it's yellow and purple. :( 
At this rate I'll look like a heroin addict pregnant lady. :(
I really hope I pass and don't have GD. I eat the most healthy out of anyone I know!!
I don't understand this. :( and I exercise all the time!
I was hoping for a natural birth without as much interference as possible. GAHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I will say that the dr. I saw last week did say that if my blood sugar levels are controlled through diet, then they label the pregnancy as 'normal' as far as delivery goes and won't induce, etc. (But still, how is it considered 'normal' when they have to monitor my sugar levels and the baby's during delivery and take extra precautions...?) My point is, I wonder if some practices just take the 'normal' categorization a bit further and don't do the extra testing...? Either way, I say speak your mind at your next visit. Tell them it's causing you a lot of stress and anxiety not knowing if baby is safe. Hopefully that works! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

I definitely will BumpHope! Thanks for the support. :hugs:



MonstHer said:


> hello everyone. :/
> I don't know if I have this, but I failed my 1 hour glocose test by 5 points and tomorrow I have to do the 3 hour one.
> Any tips for this? I'm going to be fasting obviously.
> The last time they took my blood I had a HUGE baseball sized bruise where they took the blood...
> It sucks! It's still there and now it's yellow and purple. :(
> At this rate I'll look like a heroin addict pregnant lady. :(
> I really hope I pass and don't have GD. I eat the most healthy out of anyone I know!!
> I don't understand this. :( and I exercise all the time!
> I was hoping for a natural birth without as much interference as possible. GAHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I failed my one hour by 4 points and then failed my 3 hour...like you, I was pretty healthy and didn't really understand 'how' I failed, but now I know it's nothing you did or can control. It's just something our bodies do....being overweight can impact it, as can genetic disposition, but really, it's just an unfortunate, uncontrollable thing, so don't feel bad. And hopefully you'll pass the 3 hour...most people do!!! :thumbup: As for tips, just bring something to pass the time. I did work on my laptop and it flew by. Bring a snack in your purse as you'll be starving when it's over. Have the phlebotomist switch arms to give your veins a break in between. Good luck!


----------



## LorelaiLana

for mums with GD n already had a baby ...How was your sugar during labour. Did u take insulin during labour. When did u stop insulin...n metformin...


----------



## sparklyjubbly

highhopes19 said:


> hi ladies :flower:
> had my first appointment with my dietician and diabetes nurse today, who gave me a blood sugar monitor, so i can keep on track of my sugars.... before and after meals.... she tested me at the hospital for my before meal sugar level and it was 5.8.... and ive just tested an hour after eating dinner, i had a very small roast and i had a diet yoghurt for dessert as i wasnt paticually hungry... and my level is only 5.4 is this normal/ good level to be at :shrug:.

Hi hun! 5.4 is a lovely reading to have after dinner. I've been given the same guidelines as you (although i don't test before meals, just after) and my after dinner levels for the last 3 days for example have been 5.2, 6.9 and 5.9. All of these are great, they were even happy when i overdid it a little (i made the mistake of eating a breadded haddock and lime crispbake with 3 new potatoes) which pushed me up to 7.7, as i didn't go over 7.8. It looks like so far you're doing really well! :hugs:


allie - it sucks you've had to deal with all this anxiety. Care levels seem to vary so much hospital to hospital - even inside the hospital! I was told catergorically last week i would be induced (or sectioned if he's still breech) at 38 weeks due to the GD and my blood pressure issues etc by the diabetes team and consultant HOWEVER at my latest appointment, the midwife who i'd not seen before said they'll elt me go right up to my due date if i'm not on medication and just diet controlled. Very frustrating. I hope you get some answers when you next speak to your team. Let them know how you feel, like the other ladies have said :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

For those with breech babies, have you looked at spinning babies? Some tips there on how to get the buggers to turn. Doesn't always work of course but worth a try (there's things like shining a torch at your fouf, sounds ridiculous but seems to work!)


----------



## First.timer

dylan was breech i tried everything n nothing worked. the he turned on his own the day before my section!

my sugars during labour were long but only because id prepared foir section so not had any food or drink, didnt feel like eating so i had oj and they were fine x


----------



## cranberry987

I was wondering about things to eat during labour to keep energy up. Was thinking maybe weetabix? Nice and slow release, protein with the milk, not too hard to digest. And top up with glucose tabs if needed. Any other ideas?


----------



## First.timer

only thing i ate were these. seriously nice x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hello
did my first insulin injection this morning...so scared my sugar is going to go too low now. i fell asleep last night and skipped dinner and my last two snacks and my fasting glucose was 69 kinda low. so i ate a yoghurt with my regular breakfast which would be one extra carb to get my sugar up. 20 minutes later it was 99 so i took my insulin. will be two hours since i ate in 20 minutes so i'll check my sugar and see where im at. im feeling kinda panicky right now. i dont have my depression and panic meds and ive seen my mom go into hypo so bad i had to call the ambulance and sometimes i can just feed her something and get her out of it. so ive seen the nightmares and now have a big fear of my sugars crashing. hope i did right by taking the extra carb and taking the insulin at 99. scares me but my doc wants me to take this crap :(


----------



## pbuggy2284

Allie84 said:


> I'm back from my appointment and I'm frustrated! For those of you with diet controlled GD, what kind of precautions/extra care are you getting?
> 
> I was told by the nurse I'd get biophysical profiles and NSTs starting at 32 weeks. But then the doctor told me today that since baby is measuring normally (30 weeks) and my blood sugar levels have been good so far, I won't be getting NSTs or a biophysical profile! :nope: They said I'd get one growth scan, and wouldn't even let me book it yet as long as I'm measuring normally. I'm just so annoyed! I've been told I'm 'high risk' and then I'm not getting any extra care for GD other than the glucometer and 2 visits with a dietician. Or am I just being needy? :shrug: They said I won't get extra monitoring unless I'm on insulin?
> 
> Welcome back cranberry! That's a tough one with the scan....how is your fundal height measuring?
> 
> first timer, it's cool LO turned and you avoided a c-section. :thumbup: Were induction contractions really bad or did you end up with an epidural?

Im sorry hun. I feel the same way. im not getting any extra scans or NST's yet she said Im high risk. My dr.s seem too laid back! 
I guess you can always confront them and say for you minds sake that you would like to have NST..


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Jade_kitten, no advice really as i have no experience with insulin or low levels at all but just wanted to offer big hugs :hugs:

This is kind of O/T but is anyone thinking of having more babies after this one? I'm 30 in a few weeks and before i got pregnant we were planning on one or two more kiddies. (we already have an 8yr old). Once i fell pregnant i had a huge struggle with morning sickness til about 18 weeks which was bad enough - so so sick and exhausted every single day. That was enough to make us think whether we could do it again or not but then it cleared and things got easier. We found out we're having another boy and decided we'd probably like to try in a few more years for a girl as i'd love to experience bringing up both, however now with the GD, i'm not sure if i could go through all of this again, only next time i would have a toddler and a youngster starting secondary school too...

I'm kind of sad realising i'll probably never have a try for my little girl due to all these complications - it's been so hard on my body but it's also been so hard on my husband, son and my parents too picking up my slack and having to look after me when i've been really badly ill... i know it's selfish but i am feeling pretty emotional about not even being able to try for the baby girl i'd hoped for (as well as my beautiful boys). It hit home today as my sister-in-law has just been told she's having a beautiful boy after having her gorgeous girl 2 years ago. I'm so so so pleased for them and they're over the moon, but it's made me go all emotional this afternoon about this :dohh: anyone else feeling the same? Sorry for the rant, i'm not ungrateful for what i have, i love my boys to the moon and back - just sad realising i'll probably never have another xox


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jade_Kitten said:


> hello
> did my first insulin injection this morning...so scared my sugar is going to go too low now. i fell asleep last night and skipped dinner and my last two snacks and my fasting glucose was 69 kinda low. so i ate a yoghurt with my regular breakfast which would be one extra carb to get my sugar up. 20 minutes later it was 99 so i took my insulin. will be two hours since i ate in 20 minutes so i'll check my sugar and see where im at. im feeling kinda panicky right now. i dont have my depression and panic meds and ive seen my mom go into hypo so bad i had to call the ambulance and sometimes i can just feed her something and get her out of it. so ive seen the nightmares and now have a big fear of my sugars crashing. hope i did right by taking the extra carb and taking the insulin at 99. scares me but my doc wants me to take this crap :(

Im sorry your so worried hun. My doctor gave me her email address along with my dietition. Im sure if you have any worries your doctor could help. :hugs:
I was also scared of my sugar levels dropping but if I start getting weak and dizzy or any symptoms Ill just have candy. I always keep some candy with me just incase. If you are really worried maybe just do more finger pricks and see what some foods or insulin is doing to your sugar levels.

Good luck hun. Hang in there!:flower:


----------



## pbuggy2284

sparklyjubbly said:


> Jade_kitten, no advice really as i have no experience with insulin or low levels at all but just wanted to offer big hugs :hugs:
> 
> This is kind of O/T but is anyone thinking of having more babies after this one? I'm 30 in a few weeks and before i got pregnant we were planning on one or two more kiddies. (we already have an 8yr old). Once i fell pregnant i had a huge struggle with morning sickness til about 18 weeks which was bad enough - so so sick and exhausted every single day. That was enough to make us think whether we could do it again or not but then it cleared and things got easier. We found out we're having another boy and decided we'd probably like to try in a few more years for a girl as i'd love to experience bringing up both, however now with the GD, i'm not sure if i could go through all of this again, only next time i would have a toddler and a youngster starting secondary school too...
> 
> I'm kind of sad realising i'll probably never have a try for my little girl due to all these complications - it's been so hard on my body but it's also been so hard on my husband, son and my parents too picking up my slack and having to look after me when i've been really badly ill... i know it's selfish but i am feeling pretty emotional about not even being able to try for the baby girl i'd hoped for (as well as my beautiful boys). It hit home today as my sister-in-law has just been told she's having a beautiful boy after having her gorgeous girl 2 years ago. I'm so so so pleased for them and they're over the moon, but it's made me go all emotional this afternoon about this :dohh: anyone else feeling the same? Sorry for the rant, i'm not ungrateful for what i have, i love my boys to the moon and back - just sad realising i'll probably never have another xox

I feel the same way. I didnt have any problems at first but I hit second trimester and everything went to shit..lol. Besides my husband getting snipped after this girl im just so frustrated with not being able to control whats happened to my body. I feel like im hurting me and the baby :( 
Blah! Im with ya tho!


----------



## highhopes19

sparklyjubbly said:


> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies :flower:
> had my first appointment with my dietician and diabetes nurse today, who gave me a blood sugar monitor, so i can keep on track of my sugars.... before and after meals.... she tested me at the hospital for my before meal sugar level and it was 5.8.... and ive just tested an hour after eating dinner, i had a very small roast and i had a diet yoghurt for dessert as i wasnt paticually hungry... and my level is only 5.4 is this normal/ good level to be at :shrug:.
> 
> Hi hun! 5.4 is a lovely reading to have after dinner. I've been given the same guidelines as you (although i don't test before meals, just after) and my after dinner levels for the last 3 days for example have been 5.2, 6.9 and 5.9. All of these are great, they were even happy when i overdid it a little (i made the mistake of eating a breadded haddock and lime crispbake with 3 new potatoes) which pushed me up to 7.7, as i didn't go over 7.8. It looks like so far you're doing really well! :hugs:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> thankyou hun, i wasnt sure if it was a "normal" reading after youve just eaten or not glad to hear it is :happydance:.
> 
> this morning i tested before breakfast and it was 3.5... then i tested an hour later after i'd eaten and it had shot up to 7.9, i'd had a SMALL bowl of porridge with a sweetner (dietician said they were ok for me to use), but i was still really hungry so i had a slice of granery bread with a tiny amount of low fat spread, which did fill me up and my usual morning tea but only drunk half as i felt sick.... feel a bit down that it went up to that much :nope:.
> 
> would a bag of skips be ok to go with my sandwhich lunch or not?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Springtime

How often do you ladies treat yourself? I was craving a mars bar and had 1/3 rd of a mars bar today and instantly felt guilty.
I get migraine headaches and now in pregnancy I m not allowed to take medication for it, so I resort to chocolates sometimes. 3 days ago I eat chocolate to get rid of my migraine. It worked a bit. But 2 hours after e chocolate. My sugars were 8 (144 in the other measurement). I instantly felt guilty!


----------



## sparklyjubbly

highhopes19 said:


> sparklyjubbly said:
> 
> 
> thankyou hun, i wasnt sure if it was a "normal" reading after youve just eaten or not glad to hear it is :happydance:.
> 
> this morning i tested before breakfast and it was 3.5... then i tested an hour later after i'd eaten and it had shot up to 7.9, i'd had a SMALL bowl of porridge with a sweetner (dietician said they were ok for me to use), but i was still really hungry so i had a slice of granery bread with a tiny amount of low fat spread, which did fill me up and my usual morning tea but only drunk half as i felt sick.... feel a bit down that it went up to that much :nope:.
> 
> would a bag of skips be ok to go with my sandwhich lunch or not?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Honestly honey don't feel bad it went up to 7.9, you're still finding your feet! I got 14.7 in my 2nd day because i had a slice of toast with low sugar jam for breakfast - i felt AWFUL! The rules i have been given by my team are it's best not to mix two carbs together - this is what can push your levels up. I suspect the granary and the cereal (both of which are classed as pretty high ESPECIALLY in the mornings as your body handles the levels more delicately after the night 'fast') we're just a bit too much together. Breakfast is always tricky and you'll need to find a balance. I've been having a slice of burgen bread with peanut butter or marmite and then an hour and a half after, eating again either the same thing, or a boiled egg with some bread or a low fat yoghurt etc. It's always best to go for little and more often, you may not be able to tolerate the cereal and toast together but if you have a bit more cereal - wait an hour and a half, then have your toast etc your levels should be much better.
> 
> Having said that, i cannot tolerate any cereals/porridge of any kind, it sends me way over, same as potatoes and rice - but i only worked it out through trial and error. If you have porrige again tomorrow and test an hour after and still get high levels, you may find it's just too much for you and you'll have to swith to low fat yoghurts (weight watchers are fab and only ever get me to 6.1 worst way) or scrambled eggs with bacon which is almost carb free just to get you over that initial morning read.
> 
> Try the skips... they wouldn't work for me as i think the carb content is over 10g? (which is what i've been told is a no go) because obviously you'd be mixing them with bread which is high carb again...but it's not to say they won't be ok for you. If you get a high reading you'll know you have to cut the crisps out like i have (and i miss them all so much!). Try not to worry though hun you are still trying things out so it's acceptable to get highs and lows every now and again, as long as you work out what pushed you over and avoid it from then after then it's ok :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello ladies :wave: 

Just been having a little read of your posts to remind me I'm not alone! I suspect I may be dropping in more often if this beanie sticks, since I had GD with my little girl so...here we go again!!!:wacko: My bloods seem ok at the moment with the home testing I've done, but I've been on the GD diet since my BFP as a precaution- it's just a matter of time until the GD rears its ugly head :devil:

Hope you're all doing ok :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

quick question.....im aloud 3 snacks a day...are you aloud to eat additional snacks as long as they arent carbs to help with hunger. i had a small pudding and a piece of cheese for my snack and i was starving a couple hours later and had two scrambled eggs with nothing else. i still have 3 hours to go before lunch. i seem to starve in the mornings and do ok the rest of the day. thanks in advance :)


----------



## First.timer

https://www.naturalbalancefoods.co.uk/store/nakd/default.aspx


----------



## FeistyMom

Jade - I take the snack & meal guidelines with a grain of salt - I figure if I eat less carbs w/ one snack and add an extra snack that works well, or like you said just add a carb free snack. I've been doing two little snacks in the morning - fruit about 90 minutes after breakfast (just a very small amount), and then bacon & cheese about 90 minutes after that. It has really helped me!

I also keep nuts/seeds around all day and just munch on them whenever I feel hungry. I've found that snacking more often than recommended has helped me keep more stable numbers, in part because I am less likely to pig out at meal time :D

Allie - I think you have a good plan, and like you said if all else fails, you can always head to the hospital. I do not have any NSTs scheduled or planned. I assume if anything shows up oddly in the ultrasounds that they would schedule them, or if my measurements were off in either direction (suddenly smaller or larger than projected).

Anyone else having problems remembering to test? I seem to have gotten COMPLETELY spacy lately, and have a hard time remembering. I've missed at least 5 test times in the past week - and not just the oops, I am supposed to test at 1 hr but tested at 2 hr deal, but completely and totally forgot until it was time for the next meal. I used to feel like a fairly with it person, but lately I can't seem to keep my stuff straight at all!


----------



## cranberry987

hi

jade kitten - Im on insulin and no expert but if you havent taken it with meals I wouldnt take it late. Ive been told within 15 mins is fine, ive done it later as i forgot and had a hypo. if your levels are high after eating i think you just have to suck it up and learn for next time really. if youre worried about having a hypo then theres no harm in testing every 10 mins or something, then just record the 1 hr post meals info. might help you relax a bit about it all. try not to worry about the insulin tho, its just the same stuff that your body would produce anyway (pretty much) and you just need a bit extra, its a bit hard when youre learning how your body responds but youll get there. has your dr talked to you about hypo awareness at all? 

high hopes - i cant eat any carbs for breakfast at all. i have milk then an hour later i can have cereal or anything i want and test fine after that. if im super hungry and need a proper breakfast first thing i have sausages and baked beans (carbs and sugary sauce but they seem to work for me :shrug: )its like my body needs to warm up. its quite common for insulin resistance to be worse in the morning so maybe you just need to delay eating carbs a bit? 

I dont have any advice on the snacks thing as I dont carb count or any of that, instead of skips tho could you try those wholewheat ryvita minis? or i saw some wholewheat crisps in tesco the other day which looked quite nice.


sparklyjubbly - im cracking on with #2 as soon as i squeeze this one out! well, maybe wait a few days :p Ill do things differently next time tho, probably get an independent midwife for one. I didnt really have much morning sickness tho, probably puked about 5 times and the gd isnt rly affecting me that much. maybe Ill think differently in a few weeks.

debating whether to go to my growth scan on monday. im against it but dh is for it (in case they find some other random anomaly, not specifically for the size) so Ive suggested we have a private scan but hes so cheap he doesnt want to and says ok we wont go! which is rly annoying as I know he wants to but is just worried about money. I want him to get what he wants as well as what I want, and him being like that is kinda forcing me to accept the nhs scan! sigh.... men


----------



## pbuggy2284

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Just been having a little read of your posts to remind me I'm not alone! I suspect I may be dropping in more often if this beanie sticks, since I had GD with my little girl so...here we go again!!!:wacko: My bloods seem ok at the moment with the home testing I've done, but I've been on the GD diet since my BFP as a precaution- it's just a matter of time until the GD rears its ugly head :devil:
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok :thumbup: :hugs:

good luck hun! Were here to help you if god for bid you do have GD again :(


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jade...My doctor told me to eat every couple of hours..so I think you are ok..
Maybe if you eat a carb and eat more protien it will help you stay fuller longer without raising your sugars too high.
My snacks are AM- Small apple and cheese stick
Before dinner- I usually eat more carbs this snack because your blood sugar drops after noon time..so sometimes half peanut butter sandwich or I like rice cakes and peanut butter. 
before bed- greek yogert glass of milk some gram crackers.

I forgot to add, my doctor told me to have around 28 grams of carbs for snack.


----------



## FeistyMom

This is our 3rd baby, and my first experience with GD. That said, I already knew I wanted a 4th before hand. DH is fine with 3, but hasn't ruled out a 4th. He is concerned about me having a baby later in life (it runs in my family to have babies during menopause, but menopause also starts a bit earlier in my family - so unexpected babies in the early 40s is pretty common and goes back several generations), so we'll probably start trying again when this LO is 18 months.

But really, we try not to 'plan' too far ahead - so many things can change; you might find that you want another LO right away, or you might find that one is just perfect for your family. Either way, the stress and discomfort of pregnancy does fade from our minds as time goes on... neat little biological trick I think in order for us to be receptive to having more :D


----------



## firsttimer87

eurgh! I find my levels are working out well during the day, apart from my after breakfast ones! I clearly cant work out what is ok for me to eat. Have tried porridge (as dietician said oats were great...yeah not when an hr after eating my levels are still above 9! Then I tried weetabix, on their own with milk and still in the 8's...i just dont have the time to cook breakfast in the morning (like scrambled egg etc) but i think im going to have to cut carbs from brekkie completely :-( xx


----------



## FeistyMom

I had to cut cereal entirely, but I can still do a bit of whole wheat bread. So I have been doing peanut butter on wholewheat bread - the reduced cal/no corn syrup kind gives me the best numbers, but I'm still in the acceptable range with normal 100% whole wheat bread. I add a glass of milk, and it tides me over. Then 90 minutes to 2 hours later, I eat some fruit or something, and then eat again shortly after that with some protein. I've had breakfast sandwiches/rolls as a snack, but the carbs end up putting me over for lunch.


----------



## cranberry987

Anyone had their second eye screening thingy yet? I had my first done privately as the Hospital clinic is at stupid times. But I've just had a letter through for the yearly check at my gp's so can use that as my second test. Not sure when to book it tho. As late as possible I'd expect?


----------



## Fairybabe

Eye screening? That's a new one on me! Why do we need one of those?


----------



## HollyMonkey

pbuggy2284 said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> Just been having a little read of your posts to remind me I'm not alone! I suspect I may be dropping in more often if this beanie sticks, since I had GD with my little girl so...here we go again!!!:wacko: My bloods seem ok at the moment with the home testing I've done, but I've been on the GD diet since my BFP as a precaution- it's just a matter of time until the GD rears its ugly head :devil:
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> good luck hun! Were here to help you if god for bid you do have GD again :(Click to expand...

Thankyou pbuggy! It's certain I'll have it again if this stays a sticky baby, but the good thing is that I have all my meals and bloods noted from last time round, so at least I can skip the trial and error stage a little bit! I once got a reading of 174mg after eating an avocado so I'm not touching avocados :shock: Weird coz on my list they had a low GI but in my tum, well quite a different story:shrug: I know that potatoes and all cereals and pasta and rice are out of bounds for me too:nope: Wholemeal toast I can just about scrape by with for brekkie! I'm warming up for it at the moment, eating the right foods but not weighing them yet, just eating to my hunger, since it's very early days for me still and I lost loads of weight last time so want to hang on to what I can for the moment! :fool:


----------



## FeistyMom

I was told to not bother with eyes while pregnant because vision fluctuates. Plan on doing a normal optometrist visit sometime after baby is born.


----------



## cranberry987

This is for diabetic retinopathy(or something like that) afaik rather than normal short/long sight. I've never had any issues with my eyes so am certainly not a special case. They said that eye changes speed up in pregnancy :shrug: maybe just my area being a pain in the ass tho and making me have yet more appts. Seems about right tbh.


----------



## HollyMonkey

MonstHer said:


> hello everyone. :/
> I don't know if I have this, but I failed my 1 hour glocose test by 5 points and tomorrow I have to do the 3 hour one.
> Any tips for this? I'm going to be fasting obviously.
> The last time they took my blood I had a HUGE baseball sized bruise where they took the blood...
> It sucks! It's still there and now it's yellow and purple. :(
> At this rate I'll look like a heroin addict pregnant lady. :(
> I really hope I pass and don't have GD. I eat the most healthy out of anyone I know!!
> I don't understand this. :( and I exercise all the time!
> I was hoping for a natural birth without as much interference as possible. GAHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Good luck for tomorrow, you might be pleasantly surprised with the results of the 3 hr test if you only missed the 1hr one by 5 points:thumbup: Ahh me too, I'm Miss Sporty and Healthy Diet but alas my insulin production when I'm pregnant is complete pants!!:shrug: Anyway I hope you pass with flying colours!

Oh and I wasn't induced and baby was 3.2Kg (7lb 1oz) so if it's closely controlled then usually all is fine :flower:


----------



## FeistyMom

MonstHer - another thing to keep in mind is that getting high readings during the glucose tests does NOT mean you have had high blood sugar all along! You very well might be already 'controlling' things with your diet and exercise. Hopefully you will pass it and not have to worry about the rest of this stuff, but even if you fail it sounds like it won't be a drastic change for you anyway :)


----------



## Allie84

Sparkly and pbuggy, like Feisty pointed out, I bet we'll forget all about this awhile after we have our LOs...and we'll be back for more! Hopefully none of us get GD next time around. It could happen! But even if this is it.....that's normal too. I guess time will tell how we all feel. 

highhopes, I found the porridge that works best for me stuff they have over here with added fiber and protein. It's Quaker Oats 'Weight Control' and my numbers are good after...I think it's the fiber and protein. You may as well try the Skips and see what they do. If those and your bread are your only carbs it might be okay....for me it would be, as that would be about 4 carbs, which I'm allowed for lunch. 


Hi HollyMonkey! Congrats on your pregnancy. It sounds like you've got a really good handle on things already. And I'm happy to hear your gorgeous LO was a good size with GD! 

cranberry, I hope you and DH come to agreement about the scan and do what feels right. We're in opposite boats lol....I'm annoyed becuase I've been told I'm not getting scanned yet (I'm not huge on ultrasounds but haven't had one since 19 weeks and I'm a worrier,esp now with GD).

It seems we both have laid back OBs pbuggy....harumph, not sure I like it. 

About snack swapping...I've been doing that. I usually eat less than my allowance for an AM snack and then eat a bit more with my evening snack and so far it's been okay. And I don't count the snacks where I'm solely eating protein, like nuts or seeds.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Well I had my ultrasound last night and she is 5 pounds:huh:
Well give or take 12 oz...Thats freaking big:wacko:
Im just hoping the doctor doesnt see that and say the wonderful c-section word :(


----------



## cranberry987

Did they say what % or the expected birth weight?


----------



## pbuggy2284

Nope, but I have another appointment in 2 weeks with my OB. Im sure she will tell me then.


----------



## Allie84

Feisty, I woke up in the middle of the night remembering your post about forgetting to test and realizing I had forgotten to test last night! :haha:It's so funny to be thinking of BnB and GD in the middle of the night. I'm not so bad at forgetting to test altogether (except for last night) but I am bad at looking at the clock when I start eating, or remembering the exact time I started eating. 

I feel guilty now...I was out all evening until 10 pm and then I had McDonalds and ate the entire meal (no pop though). I would have had to test at midnight but I was fast asleep. Now I'll never know what an entire McD's meal does to me.

I was feeling a little rebellious yesterday after my annoying doctor's appointment the day before, I'll be honest. I met hubby for lunch and decided to have dessert--berry crumble--and didn't count the carbs for my meal or dessert. I was like "Well, if they aren't going to take this GD seriously then why should I? They're saying it's not a big deal at all." My post lunch reading was 139, so 20 points over. And then of course the McDonalds...but I'm back to reality today and am going to get right back on the counting, etc. It's just been such an emotional roller coaster the past 2 weeks since diagnosis! :wacko:

pbuggy, how much is average weight at 32 weeks? I guess I'm not familiar with what the averages are....I hope you don't hear the c-section word!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Allie- Im allowed to do either 1 hour after meal or 2 hour after. One way to cheat if you have been bad for that day is test two hours after if your first one is high. My numbers usually drop :) 
As far as weight goes..she is suppose to be 3.75 pounds


----------



## Allie84

Well hopefully now that your GD is under control her growth will slow down! There's still plenty of time for it to even out.

It would be easier to test 1 hour after in instances like that for sure...I was told to only 2 hours after, though. I'm not sure why. Well, I do know that during my 3 hour GTT I passed the 1 hour blood draw but not the 2nd or 3rd hour.


----------



## cranberry987

They do one hour after here. They used to do two hrs after which was easier to manage apparently. Eg if I eat carbs for breakfast I need like 20 units of insulin to get one hr in target but then I have a hypo an hour later!

There's probably growth charts etc you could google to set expected weight at 40+w. I was told that it's not so much the weight it's more if the body and head are disproportionate. Hope everything works out tho and your doc is able to see an alternative. 

Had a lovely swim and aqua aerobics his morning. Bloody shattered now tho. Have a friend round to do some gardening at the weekend and I'm doing none of it. I fell over at a festival a few weeks ago and jarred my pelvis open so I get pgp. Rly annoying as I've been so active with pilates and aqua and swimming then i bloody fall over nothing and it all goes to shit! Feel quite guilty about friend doing it all but will make tea etc instead for the troops


----------



## First.timer

https://www.hutchon.net/cesdicalc.htm

check this out Pbuggy its a fetal weight calculator x


----------



## Fairybabe

Oooh great link Firsttimer!

Allie, I think we all have a few of those "stuff it" moments!! Don't worry about it. As long as generally you are sticking to the plan. 

Fairy x


----------



## firsttimer87

yeah good link firsttimer 
I have figured out I can have special k in the morning and only be 0.1 point off my max levels which is handy, but should prob be aiming for more middle numbers i think

Got another growth scan at 36wks and mw said she thinks bubs could be 7lb by then lol, but we'll have to wait and see i suppose...x


----------



## zelda

an update

i posted a few weeks ago- i was diagnosed at 32 weeks and was told i had a chance of stillbirth

i was induced at 36 weeks after a scan - now have a 6 week old baby, they told me has big but he was weighed 2.7kg

thanks to everyone here who replied and posts regularly it was a source of support


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Zelda.

Pip x


----------



## firsttimer87

congrats zelda, so pleased for you and LO x


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz and glad to hear things turned out well!!! :)


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Congrats Zelda that's wonderful! :hugs:

I'm excited as i get to see our little Sully in two days on screen again. I had a scan booked for the end of Sept before i was diagnosed with GD but the specialists want to start tracking him properly asap so we got put on to the emergency scan list and resceduled for the 20th. It's at 6:10pm so my latest hospital appt ever, but at least it means that our 8yr old son can come with us, he really loves feeling a part of things and loved seeing his little brother on screen at the last scan! :baby:

How are all of you doing this weekend? I've been mega craving all types of lovely food/sweeties and feeling a bit deprived AGAIN lol I'd loooove to be able to have cereal for breakfast, a sandwich with crisps for lunch and a gorgeous homemade pasta for dinner with chocolate muffin for pudding - i think if i did that my numbers would be into the 20's! I've been strong though and my highest read this weekend has been 7.7 after a slice of cheese on burgen toast, lean ham and a mini sausage roll for lunch.

Anyone losing weight too? I've lost 4lbs in 10 days. If i lose another 4lbs i'll be lighter than before i got pregnant :wacko:


----------



## Springtime

Congratulations zelda! So pleased for you and your baby!


----------



## Springtime

sparklyjubbly said:


> Congrats Zelda that's wonderful! :hugs:
> 
> I'm excited as i get to see our little Sully in two days on screen again. I had a scan booked for the end of Sept before i was diagnosed with GD but the specialists want to start tracking him properly asap so we got put on to the emergency scan list and resceduled for the 20th. It's at 6:10pm so my latest hospital appt ever, but at least it means that our 8yr old son can come with us, he really loves feeling a part of things and loved seeing his little brother on screen at the last scan! :baby:
> 
> How are all of you doing this weekend? I've been mega craving all types of lovely food/sweeties and feeling a bit deprived AGAIN lol I'd loooove to be able to have cereal for breakfast, a sandwich with crisps for lunch and a gorgeous homemade pasta for dinner with chocolate muffin for pudding - i think if i did that my numbers would be into the 20's! I've been strong though and my highest read this weekend has been 7.7 after a slice of cheese on burgen toast, lean ham and a mini sausage roll for lunch.
> 
> Anyone losing weight too? I've lost 4lbs in 10 days. If i lose another 4lbs i'll be lighter than before i got pregnant :wacko:

ha ha I can relate to the cravings. I am o fed up. I just want to eat what I want to eat and not be forced to eat chicken and fish with every meal! I tell myself, another 3months to go and it will all be worth it for my baby's health.


----------



## cranberry987

See that's why I don't want growth scans. They're SO inaccurate and rly it won't change anything for me, not like I can control my sugars better and i'll refuse early induction. Have my first one tmw which dh has guilted me into going for. Also started to get puppp last week so at least the consultant can make themselves useful and give me some steroids. Bloody miserable with it tho. Crazy itching and just feel like I've been beaten up :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats zelda! Wonderful news. 

Sparkly, I've lost weight. I had gained 20lb by 25wks. Then I was diagnosed, and since then I have't gained one, in fact have lost 4. So in total have gained 16lbs so far! And I'm sure that means I am (taking off baby, placenta, fluid etc etc) lighter than when I started! 

Fairy x


----------



## cranberry987

I lost weight up til I went on insulin and now I'm about back to where I was. Good rly as was having to eat like tomatoes and chicken for lunch, wasn't v balanced at all. I read about someone who lost 4st while pregnant, was in some trashy mag tho like bella


----------



## Allie84

My weight has stayed exactly the same since GD diagnosis...up until that point I had gained 16 lbs in total. Sparkly, that's crazy you're losing weight...but hey, think of how quickly you'll be looking like a yummy mummy post birth...and as long as baby is doing okay, I think it's normal with GD. 

I'm having a WEIRD weekend with my readings. All of a sudden I'm running quite low...what does that mean?! Is my body doing something weird like making too _much_ insulin? For instance I was at a conference yesterday and had a baked potato, salad, broccoli, bread, a brownie AND a peanut butter bar (there was little choice for food and I was starving). I thought my 2 hour post meal would be high and it was 89 (4.9). Today I had cold cereal for breakfast as I was running late for church and my 2 hour post meal reading was 94 (5.2). Last week I had cold cereal one day and it was 117 (6.5). :wacko: So it makese no sense that the same meal would affect me differently on different days does it? I'm just feeling stressed about everything...lack of scans and NSTs, weird readings, etc. 

Congrats on your baby zelda! :happydance:

cranberry, so DH has talked you into the scan eh? What is puppp? I'm pretty itchy myself these days. 

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## cranberry987

Things do fluctuate because of your hormones. Also maybe now you've been on the gd diet a while things are settling down. As long as you're not going too low (under 4) i wouldn't think youd be producing too much insulin. Maybe call your dr if you're worried tho, bet they'll say oh that's great well done tho :)

Rich wanted the scan as it might pick up other anomalies. Gonna ignore the size, but from my pov it just means they have more to pressure me with. Going to try and get into the right headspace. I wanted to have a private scan instead but he's too cheap. 

Gonna get cracking on birth plan with doula and just make dh stick to it at 40w when they're playing the dead baby card and he loses his nerve

In the end I want the consultant appt anyway so they can give me some steroids for this bloody itching, so at least it'll be useful for something.


----------



## Springtime

Allie, I've had similar weird readings. Hormonal fluctuations I think. Some days it was hard for me to get my sugars in limit after meals. And then a few days later, with similar meals, my sugars were below 5!!
Initially I was worried when I started going low as I had been told by my endocrinologist and doctor that my need for insulin would be going up. But they checked me out and all is well:)
There's a thread about GD ups and downs if you want to take a look.


----------



## FeistyMom

I've had a hard time sticking to diet the last few days :( Nothing that I can eat appeals to me, but then I get really low and have to eat something, and end up eating stuff that is iffy.

Had a full McDonald's meal for lunch today - dbl quarter pounder, fries... My numbers were WAY high, even though I tested a little late - supposed to be under 130 at the 1 hr mark, and I was at 158 at the 90 minute mark. Ugh.

But oddly I don't want meat - normally I am a pretty big meat eater, and in my other pregnancies, at this point I would actually up my protein intake. Just so weird to me that my body wants something that isn't good for it :( I do have some sensible/decent snack foods, but I know I'm not eating enough protein but it just makes me nauseous.


----------



## Springtime

Fiestymom, I can totally relate to you. I gave in to a McDonalds dinner yesterday. Din't eat the fries though, just the cheeseburger and water. 
I have had enough of the GD diet.Tired of eating chicken everday. I've gone off meat too.It makes me nauseous too!
Sigh! But I tell myself I am in the 3rd Tri now, so not long to go :) I will be so relieved when my daughter comes out safe and well and I can ditch the GD diet!


----------



## highhopes19

My levels seem to be staying within the level guideline I've been given throughout the day when I check before I eat a meal and then an hour after.

But for some reason its just the hour after breakfast readings that seem to be high, yesterday was 8.8 and all I had was a boiled egg with a slice of brown bread.... The dietician suggested this for a breakfast :S
I only ever seem to have a small porridge with a sweetner or the boiled egg. But my levels are still high in the morning

Tested about 10 minutes ago before I ate my porridge and it was 4.5 now got to wait for the hour to test again


Hope your all doing well :) 

Xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Highhopes, I have had breakfast probs too. I think it's quite common. Apparently it's something to do with the liver dumping loads of extra glucose into your blood first thing in the morning. Dunno why? I've ended up on 2 metformin tablets with brekkie and one at dinner so far. 

Fairy x


----------



## sparklyjubbly

I think i posted about breakfast before but it's a problem for a lot of GD mums. You're literally 'breaking your fast' so any sugars/carbs are much harder to deal with first thing. That's why they make us fast for the test etc Bread and porridge are both still quite high in carbohydrate/sugar levels.

The only thing i can eat in the mornings to not send me over is one weight watchers yoghurt, which usually contains around than 5g of carbs/sugars. I test an hour after that and usually get a 5.6 which is fine as it's supposed to be under 7.8. Then i'll have a slice of burgen soy and linseed bread with marmite/peanut butter/eggs/bacon/sausages/mushrooms/tomatoes/dairylea whatever takes my fancy BUT i have to have that yoghurt first, then test and wait another 15 mins to 'break the fast' and stop my sugars going into overload. Maybe you could try something similar? :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I read that a lot of you eat this burgen bread. What's it like? I eat wholemeal ofc but is burgen better and edible?

Went to the gp this morning about a rash I thought was puppp. Its shingles!! Diabetic + pregnant = shitty immune system I suppose.


----------



## FeistyMom

Oooh, shingles are awful! :hugs:

I actually seem to do ok in the mornings, but I do skip the cereal entirely. Lately I've also switched from regular whole wheat bread to sandwich thins. They have about half the carbs per slice as a regular slice of bread. I slather it with peanut butter, down a glass of milk, and I am good to go.

I have also fallen in love with bacon all over again, and typically reheat some bacon for a mid-morning snack. My problem is mainly that I don't snack much - my entire life I've been able to go long stretches w/o eating, and then just eat some huge meals. This is probably what has ended me up in the GD boat, but it is soooo hard to break a lifetime of habit. Even moreso than the stuff I 'can't' have, its trying to spread out the consumption. Only a few more weeks hopefully....

Just hit 1cm dilated/50% effaced on Friday, so I'm hopeful that it won't be too much longer!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Just had my growth scan which was normal but that didn't rly concern me. Only went in case they could find other problems and they didn't so all good. He's too big now to see anything interesting so just saw head and body rly, no face or hands etc so it wasnt even like it was a nice seeing baby experience. Wanted to talk to clinic afterwards but they were already running 90 mins late after only starting two hrs earlier. Will call mw tmw. 

It is weird this morning carbs thing. I've had cereal at 4am, slept for an hour and been fine at 5am. But if I have it when I'm proper woken up at like 8am I go super high! Makes no sense.


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi Ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend! Regarding the weight thing, I haven't gained weight since I started this GD diet. Overall, I have only gained 9-10lbs since getting pregnant, but the baby seems to be growing just fine. All my weight gain has been in my chest and belly. But I already had about 15 extra pounds on me pre-pregnancy. 

My exciting discovery this weekend (after what seemed like a mad science experiment with food), is that I can eat more carb servings if I just get up and walk 10-15 minutes after the meal and still be well below my glucose limit. I even indulged in a dairy queen small vanilla cone and was way below my limit! :happydance: I know the dr's and nutritionists tell you to do that, so it shouldn't be a big surprise, but this is the first time I really tried it out and started walking right after finishing my meals (even if it just means walking around the house), and voila! 

@FiestyMom....how exciting that you are starting to get dilated/effaced!! :hugs: I can do McDonald's if I just have a regular cheeseburger and small fries (maybe larger if I try out this walking thing with it) so I think the key is the portion size for me. It stinks to have to only get a small fries since I love me some french fries, but oh well, I'll take what I can get at this point! :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Feisty, how exciting! :happydance: Not long now! 

cranberry, glad your scan went well. :thumbup: Sorry about the shingles! 

Yes, the walking thing REALLY helps for me too! Yesterday I had fast food chinese at the mall (veggies instead of rice or noodles though) and then DH and I split a bowl of ice cream with toppings and walked around the mall afterwards...I was well below my limit. I also tend to walk the dog after breakfast so that's probably what is helping my morning numbers and my ability to eat cereal in the am. 

Mmm McDonalds! Haha.


----------



## FeistyMom

I definitely need to walk more right after eating. I would love to be able to walk the dog after breakfast, but DH leaves way before I do in the morning (he works 5am-2pm), so I have both the girls asleep in the house when I eat my breakfast. I typically end up snuggling the dog instead, which is the opposite of what I should be doing! But my morning numbers haven't really been a problem.

The portion thing drives me crazy, but I know that I need to just suck it up and deal. I guess I'm just whining a bit right now :blush:


----------



## firsttimer87

hi all, cranberry sorry to hear about the shingles
feistymom congrats on things moving in the right direction
bumphope maybe this whole walking thing is something I need to do in the mornings? I'm still strugging with my morning numbers and got a bit of a telling off when I rang them into the clinic this morning :-( and then to top it off I tried to have a small glass of still old fashioned lemonade at lunch and it pushed my numbers way up...damn! Will have to add that to the 'cant have' list lol

btw, does anyone know if stress affects your levels? x


----------



## vintage67

Stress absolutely effects blood glucose levels.


----------



## Fairybabe

Cranberry, burgen bread is full of soy and linseeds, which are a form of protein, so it lowers the GI levels of the bread. A bit. I think it's quite nice. Good as toast too.

Fairy x


----------



## cranberry987

I read something from my Dsn said that fruit loaf was good. Fruit inside bread sounds awful to me! Maybe I'm wrong.... Will try the burgen bread tho thanks.


----------



## firsttimer87

vintage67 said:


> Stress absolutely effects blood glucose levels.

ah-hah! So could this be the reason for my morning highs? I have been under stupid amounts of stress in the last 8 months lol, especially more recently in the last 2 weeks...?


----------



## First.timer

vogels is good too x


----------



## FeistyMom

firsttimer - yes, stress increases your glucose levels for sure. I think that is one of the reasons my fasting numbers have actually been quite good, but my midday numbers are crap - being at work stresses me out.


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm that's interesting about stress and glucose levels! 

I went hypo for the first time this evening and I don't know why. How low have your numbers gotten and what caused it? :shrug: 

I ate a decent lunch and had good readings...for my afternoon snack I had my typical Starbucks pumpkin latte...which has 10 g of protein and the correct allowance of snack carbs. I then went grocery shopping and came home and felt weird. I was getting loads of BH (well, I think they were...my bump was just really tight and kinda sore). TMI but my pee was also really yellow despite drinking a bunch of water. So I laid down and felt shaky and nauseaus so checked my sugars even though it wasn't time and they were 57 (3.1). I ate some M&Ms and a protein bar and 15 minutes later they were 77 (4.2). Now I'm just waiting for dinner.


----------



## Springtime

Allie Ive had some hypos too. The lowest I've had is 3.5. I felt weird then and had to quickly eat some sugary stuff to bring my sugar levels up again.
I haven' had hypos in a few weeks now. But have had them intermittently at 13 weeks and then at 23 weeks.


----------



## Springtime

I was gaining weight rapidly when I was on high doses of insulin. For a while, my sugar levels seemd uncontrollable. And I had to increase my insulin dosage ever couple of days. I was gaining weight like crazy then, 2.2 pounds a week. This while I was eating healthy and walking a total of 1 hour 45 mts a day!
Now my sugars are somewhat stabilized (touch wood!) and my weight gain has slowed down too. Ive gained 15 lbs so far in this pregnancy. Din't gain any weight in the first tri. Mostly gained it all in the second tri. It seems like a lot to gain in one trimester though!


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Allie that sounds scary :hugs: big hugs for you. Very similar to what happened to me a week back where i too got 3.1 - weirdly i hadn't done anything differently - WW yoghurt for breakfast, a caffine and sugarfree coffee, 2 boiled eggs and a slice of toast around 11am and all of a sudden felt a wooshing of feeling shaky and spaced out. I wonder why it drops like that? It felt really similar to the time i got the 14.8 level too only with that one i got an horrendous light migraine :growlmad:

I have a scan today! Well, tonight at 6:10pm (bit weird to have it so late :shrug:). I'm really hoping it shows that he's ok in stomach circumference/weight so far and secondly that he's not breech or transverse as he was last time!


----------



## cranberry987

Hypos while diet controlled hmm. Id think they're just normal low blood sugar rather than something to worry about really. Like you've said, just get some food down you. Or have you been told different? I know that hormones can surge and use up all your energy sometimes but if you're not on insulin then you're never gonna go dangerously low, just shaky low (that's just daily mail stands to reason thinking tho, I might be wrong). I had one because i was in a hot room. Stupid body...

Really want Jaffa cakes for breakfast! Milk and sausages it is then. 

Springtime, I gained about a stone once I started insulin. Was having a massive hypo every mid morning and having to inhale calories. Ive not weighed myself recently but my face looks back to normal now so I think it's either settled or I've lost some. I think a gain is normal anyway if you're going from a super restricted diet to a normal insulin controlled diet. 

Anyone else got cracked heels? Dunno if it's a preggo thing or a diabetic thing. I've not had swollen feet which is what usually causes it if it's a preggo thing according to google. Least it's winter now and i can ditch the sandals!

I also slept amazingly well. Taking benadryl to help me sleep through the shingles and it just zonks me out. Lovely. Pee'd like 15 times as usual but went straight back to sleep. Not slept like that since I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Allie84

Must be hormones...I'll mention it to the dietician at my follow up Weds :shrug: I'm a bit worried that I must go low in the middle of the night then.

Good luck today sparkly!!

cranberry, no cracked heels but actually i haven't really lookd at my feet haha. OMG your sleep sounds lovely...maybe I should take some benadryl. It's nearly 2 am here and I haven't slept and I'm wide awake. :wacko:


----------



## cranberry987

A sleep hypo won't do any harm. Unless you're going so low that you slip into a coma (which you won't as youre not on insulin) hypos dont harm the baby, just risky in case you faint which is pretty unlikely anyway. 

You might actually be going high at night. Have you tested? Your body feeds off glycogen stores at night which are more sensitive to hypers. Mine can go up and down again without even having eaten any time near bedtime. Just hormones and crap

Off to work. Meh.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

my doctor tried to make me take insulin. i called the day before my first dose and told them how the hell am i supposed to take insulin when my sugars are great just on diet alone so far. they keep bringing up the 3hr GTT, so what? i dont starve myself and drink 100g of glucose for every meal. im on the diet they put me on and my numbers are awesome. like i said i called and told them that and they said about the stupid test again and said well your doctor wants you to take it. my mom has been diabetic since i was 11 and started getting hypos, dangerous ones when her kidneys failed. in 10 yrs i had to call the ambulance twice cause she crashed to blood glucose of 20s and too far gone for me to help and 100s of times went down in the 40s and 50s and so forth where i just took her sugar and fed her what she needed to get back to normal. this is my mom and scares me. now about me. i suck at math, but i know this normal blood sugar + insulin = hypos. and ive seen it all since ive been 11 im not dumb and i dont feel like dieing right now..but they pushed me to try it and i did once and of coarse i had to keep eating carbs to keep from crashing, just like i told them would happen. i called them up and put my foot down and said i want to talk to the doctor and do diet alone until i cant control it anymore. finally they agreed. i dont get it. i dont have to go to med school for 1 damn day to know this is dangerous. so im off insulin for now. now i dont trust my doctor and to think these people will be cutting me open in 5 months. 

here are my numbers so far 1st column is fasting, second breakfast 2h pp 3rd lunch 2r pp and 4th dinner 2 hr pp

88 99 93

69 85 84 89

65 86 103 99

62 97 100 124<avoid pizza

78 99 82 91

69 93 97 117

78

so, am i in an alternate universe where these numbers warrant the use of insulin or has my experience and feelings of self preservation saved me. look at my morning fasting numbers, they wanted me on insulin at night too, if i wouldve done that i would be comatose or dead by morning. so glad im smarter than my doctor....too bad i cant do my own c-section. idk what do you ladies think....im completely pissed off and dont trust my doctor now.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Wow Im gone for a few days and so many things are going on in this forum :( 
I hope everyone is doing OK at least!:hugs:


----------



## Springtime

Jade kitten, your numbers look normal, the kind I aim for with insulin. Why are they still pushing you to take more insulin?
They normally push women to control it as much as possible through diet only. 
For me, even with a healthy diet, my numbers after 2 hours of a meal often go over 140 or even 150, hence insulin is necessary for me. If I had numbers like yours, I don't think my endocrinologist would have suggested insulin for me at all!


----------



## jonnanne3

So I got my gestional diabetes test results yesterday and they are a little elevated. I went in on Thursday and I had the initial draw and that reading was 88 (which is good) and then I drank the drink and they drew again after an hour. That result was supposed to be 140 or lower. Well mine came back at 153! Not horibbly high, but high. Now I have to do the 3 hour test!!!!!!!!!! :cry: This is my 4th baby. With my last 3, I never had an abnormal reading and I have never had to do a 3 hour test. Has anyone ever had the 3 hour test and it come back normal? BTW, my last baby was born 19 years ago. My childrens ages are 22, 20, 19 and we have 2 grandbabies ages 13 months and 6 months. 
Please help as I am freaking out a little...... I haven't gained much weight. I have gained 15 lbs and prior to getting pregnant, I lost 40 lbs. Pre pregnancy I am 5' 7" and weighed 167 lbs. I feel like this baby is smaller than my others because I haven't gained a lot of weight like I did with them. 
Thank you for reading my rant and I look forward to your responses.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Springtime said:


> Jade kitten, your numbers look normal, the kind I aim for with insulin. Why are they still pushing you to take more insulin?
> They normally push women to control it as much as possible through diet only.
> For me, even with a healthy diet, my numbers after 2 hours of a meal often go over 140 or even 150, hence insulin is necessary for me. If I had numbers like yours, I don't think my endocrinologist would have suggested insulin for me at all!

i know i ask myself the same thing, i just dont get it. i realize that i may get worse and need it later but right now it would be dangerous. kinda worried about getting my gut cut open by these people now :(

today is my 20 week appointment and ultrasound. they told me they want my numbers in my hand today as if they dont believe me. these numbers will be in there face for sure. dont need med school to know this shit. on a good note if baby cooperates we will know the gender today :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Ok slightly worried about my scan today. Baby seems to be growing ok tho tummy has dropped back a little. Current approx weight is 4lb15oz. Which is fine. Last time my amniotic fluid measure at 11cm, today only 6, which is just inside normal boundaries. So they hooked me up to another monitor and baby seems active and happy enough, but they gonna do a fluid scan again next week to see what's happening and I have to pay extra close attention to baby's movements. Anyone else here got amniotic probs?
Fairy x


----------



## BumpHope123

Jade - good for you for sticking up for yourself! Hate when doctors just blindly do things. Is there any way you can switch to a doctor who you are comfortable with?? Good luck at today's scan! :hugs:

Fairy - how do they measure the amniotic fluid? Is it done with ultrasound? I was wondering about this since I'm having antenatal/NST twice a week starting in a few weeks but not sure if these include the fluid measurements. I will only have one ultrasound scheduled at 36 weeks.


----------



## cranberry987

If it's within normal limits then I shouldn't worry. That's what the boundaries are for after all. Have you been keeping hydrated?

They measured my amniotic fluid yday and one thing which struck me is it might vary depending on how baby is lying as they measure the gap somewhere. Might be why they have such a wide acceptable range


----------



## Allie84

Fairy, I'm not sure but it's a good sign it's still within normal limits. Have you been having 'symptoms' that would point to your fluid level going down? I would imagine it just goes down/flucuates a bit as baby grows anyways. Has baby been moving okay so far? I really wouldn't worry about it, and would feel reassured you're getting another check next week. :hugs:

Jade, those numbers look great to me. I'm glad you are standing up for yourself. This pregnancy has made me so wary of doctors. I don't have the blind trust I would have once had...you really have to self advocate. 

jonnanne, we all failed the 3 hour so don't ask here :rofl: Seriously though, I was told 1 in 5 fail the one hour but only 1 in 10 fail the 3 hour. You'll likely do fine, and if not, here we are!


----------



## vintage67

They closely monitor amniotic fluid levels by ultrasound in all diabetic/gestational diabetic women. You won't know if your fluid is getting low. If it gets too low, they will schedule a c-section. 

My fluids got a bit low with my son (that was a gestational diabetic pregnancy) and his movements were a bit down at one of my scans. I spent a night of observation in the hospital and all was fine. Made it to 38 weeks, just barely. Sugars and BP got really bad in weeks 36-38.


----------



## Allie84

vintage67 said:


> *They closely monitor amniotic fluid levels by ultrasound in all diabetic/gestational diabetic women*. You won't know if your fluid is getting low. If it gets too low, they will schedule a c-section.

Not me...no plans to monitor mine. :nope: They will only scan me if my fundal measurements are off.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the feedback ladies. Normal range is 5-25, I got a 6, so just normal. I think it's the fact that 2 weeks ago it was 11 that has them keeping an eye. They use ultrasound to measure pockets of fluid at diff parts of the uterus, then average the results, I think. I sometimes find it hard to stay as hydrated as I should be, but will redouble efforts now! Baby been moving ok so far! Each time I go to the hosp I'm beginning to think what next?!!

Jade good for you for sticking to your guns. Can u switxh docs?

Barely 4 weeks of drugs, finger pricking and hosp hassles left for me! (Assuming nothibg happens early!). Have to say will just be sooooo relieved to get baby here and see she is ok with my own eyes! 

Fairy x


----------



## cranberry987

Theyve mentioned the risk of too much fluid with me but not too little. I suppose it depends on your specific situation tho


----------



## FeistyMom

Jade - holy cow!! Those numbers look great :) I'm diet alone, and those are really similar to my numbers - my fasting numbers are a bit higher (nothing under 70), and I normally test at 1hr instead of 2, so my after meal #s are higher but when I do test at 2 hrs, that's pretty much spot on, and my doc has been completely happy with my results.

No wonder you are concerned about your doctor! Like Fairy says - is there anyway you can switch? Giving you insulin with those kind of numbers just seems like a horrible idea, and I'm new to the whole diabetes world.

For the amnio stuff - I thought with GD that the primary concern with the amniotic fluid was too MUCH fluid? I didn't know there was a risk of too little. I am getting regular scans to check pretty much everything anyway, and last time fluid level was checked (2 weeks ago) things were normal. But I thought they were looking for too much, so if your fundal height is abnormally big, it could indicate high fluid levels. I guess if fundal height is abnormally small that could indicate low fluid levels.

I wish you ladies could come to my practitioner after hearing all these conflicting stories!!


----------



## Allie84

I'm moving to Spokane, Feisty! :haha:

Fairy, you're really in the home stretch now...I'm excited for you and Feisty to have your LOs in the next month! 

I'm still struggling with near hypos today. :shrug: I had 50 g of carbs with my breakfast as I had a feeling I would need extra...and my 2 hour pp level was 74 (4.1) even with double the carbs I was meant to eat for breakfast. Maybe baby is going through a growht spurt and I'm needing more food? No idea.


----------



## FeistyMom

On the one hand, I feel jealous of your carb intake Allie! On the other, I've historically had more of a problem with lows than highs and I know how awful they can be. It is frustrating that hypos don't seem to be take as seriously as the highs - either we should be getting more information about it so we can feel better, or that they should be taken more seriously.

I hate to even bring it up, but from another thread a poster with GD who suddenly had less need for insulin had mentioned concerns about placental deterioration. You *might* be able to get your doctor to do another scan and/or give you some more attention and care for your GD if you mention a concern about that. It seems to be super rare, which is why I hate bringing it up for fear of making you worry about something so unlikely, but... it might have the positive benefit of getting more action out of your doctor! So take it with a huge grain of salt! :)


----------



## Jade_Kitten

ITS A BOY!!! Liam James Westover :D he was in there moving sooo much and they said he is 12 ounces and everything looks normal :D

thanks ladies for the comments...everyone was real nice today when i showed them my glucose readings and are very happy with where they were. i think they just needed my numbers in their face in person cause over the phone they didnt seem to believe me. oh well im happy where everything stands for now but i will always watch my own back when it comes to doctors. i see the doctor next tuesday for my actual GD appointment.


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw congrats Jade that's lovely news! Nice name. And glad they took norice of your numbers.

Feisty, apparently GD can lead to both amniotic fluid probs..too much or too little! Sigh!

Allie, that sounds like a good suggestion of Feisty's. I've heard of that risk too, but more in connection with late pregnancy. Either way, darn good reason to insist on a scan. 

Yes, weird to think that this time in 4 weeks I'll prob be somewhere in the induction process! It'll be nice to see all our babies get announced on this thread one by one! My dh is under strict instructions to go buy me a large cream chocolate eclair once baby is born! 

Fairy x


----------



## Cuffy

Hello Ladies
Looks like I'm sloping in here tonight feeling sorry for myself and wondering what it all means! Dr rang at 8 oclock to say my gtt has come back with a result of 10.7 so it's indicated gd and my anaemia is still on going despite the increased dose of iron a month ago. I though it was all going too smoothly! Also with the amniotic fluid mine was 8.1 at 24 weeks where they noted increased amniotic fluid & good growth is the gd why this was noted??

Hubby is engrossed in his laptop and I'm feeling all down in the dumps so please reply :(

Thanks girls!


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey CuFfy, amniotic fluid is meant to increase as pregnancy progresses, so increasing within normal ranges and good growth at 24wks sounds good to me! They check it at all scans for everyone, just pay extra attention to it if you have gd (and prob some other conditions). Don't beat yourself up about the gd. There's nothing you could have done to precvent it and whilst it's a major pain in the butt the positive is that you've been diagnosed early enough to get it under control with diet/drugs/both. And congrats on twins! That's brill, especially one of each!

Fairy x


----------



## Cuffy

Thanks Fairy that's good to hear! Seemed a bit daunting there for a minute! I've been so blasé about how well the pg was going something was going to pop up and it could be much worse :)


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Hi girls! Looks like I'm joining you ladies as well! Wish we were all here under better circumstances though. I have a week to go before I can get in for a class to learn about how to control it with diet and blood sugar checks so I have no clue what I can eat until then? Does anyone have any advice? This is the last thing I expected. :(


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

LuckyInLove09 said:


> Hi girls! Looks like I'm joining you ladies as well! Wish we were all here under better circumstances though. I have a week to go before I can get in for a class to learn about how to control it with diet and blood sugar checks so I have no clue what I can eat until then? Does anyone have any advice? This is the last thing I expected. :(

Hi hun!:flower:
i remember you from first and second tri:) I am just a few days ahead of you i think:) I recently got diagnosed with gd too, its a bit mind boggling at first and i have found it making me a bit emotional so far! I was like you, and had to wait a bit before i could get into a dietician so just "guessed" what I had to eat and I did pretty well!- i think you will too! Basically just cut out sugary/fatty foods, and learn to read labels on food packaging-all sugar and fat levels should be under 10g per every 100g serving. Its hard because we are all diiferent and you wont know how your bodys reacting to certain foods until you can start pricking your finger. Ive been pricking my finger for just over a week now, and sometimes my levels are fantastic other times not so much:nope: but my dietician told me its normal for levels to peak and be a bit hard to manage around this time as we are getting further along. Ill give you some ideas as to what Ive been eating just so you can see some foods which might help:)
breakfast- 2-3 carbs= 1/3 cup porridge with skim milk (and just learnt i can have 2 teaspoons of brown sugar on this and its okay for my levels:happydance:) cup of tea with no sugar and skim milk and one piece of multigrain toast with fish spread or vegemite
morning tea- 250ml skim milk with 2 teaspoons diet flavouring or milo
lunch-tuna or chicken salad sandwich on multigrain bread
afternoon tea- a small banana and/or 2 vitaweats with low fat cheese & tomato
dinner- chicken/fish or red meat with half a plate of vegies or salad and some sweet potato or pasta

Ive been told its good to balance your proteins/ green leafy vegies etc with ur carbs..so a plate for a meal is best as 1/4 carbs, 1/4 protein and 1/2 plate salad or non starchy vegies.

As i said this is just whats working for me atm but may be different for you. my levels have started becoming a bit harder to manage the last few days so hoping i dont have to resort to insulin.

All the best on ur journey hun:hugs:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hey girls, If you're starting to have problems with finding something good to eat I found this weight watcher ice pop thing. Its Dark Chocolate Raspberry Ice Cream Bars. It has only 12g of carbs and its an amazing treat at night. :) I was so happy to find it! 
Ive also found that Crystal light makes my numbers go crazy high :(. My morning reading after having my same breakfast was 156. Its usually 120 :(


----------



## vintage67

There is no way Crystal Light affected your blood sugar. So many other variables affect your numbers, especially in the morning, from your stress level to how well you slept the night before.
And 156, though out of range, is not "crazy high."
It's unfortunate that some of these diabetes educators have scared some of you so badly.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Hey ladies just popping in to say my scan went really well yesterday, bubs is now head down :happydance: He's approx 4lbs 9oz and all his measurements are spot on the mid like on the graph exactly where they should be! This is all really good news.

I am however getting increasingly down about my numbers. Every day it seems they're rollercoastering for no reason. Today for example i had 2 small extra light water crackers with light cream cheese, 4 bits of cucumber, 1 slice of lean ham and 1 slice of lean chicken for lunch. There is little to no carb or sugar in ANY of this yet my 1hr test after left me with an 8.8 reading!! My maximum is supposed to be 7.8 - i just don't get it. To top it all off i was still *really* hungry after but didnt want to elevate it any more :( All i've had today has been a weight watchers yoghurt for breakfast and that for lunch. It just seems i'm having to starve myself to keep below the 7's and 8's, the weight is falling off me which i know they said is ok for a bit as i was overweight before but i'm feeling very deprived and lacking in energy.

It's my 30th birthday in 8 days too. Before this last week of elevated numbers for no reason i was hoping i'd be able to get away with a tiny piece of cake or at least _some_ damn food that isn't salad or a thin slice of cheese but i guess not. Urgh i know there's only 5-7 weeks to go now which is fab but it just keeps getting me down :( Sorry for the moan :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Welcome to the new ladies! :wave: Sorry this is how we have to meet haha. It's a great thread though.

Feisty, I love your suggestion. I'm going to use it!! Hopefully it will get me somewhere at my regular OB appt next week. 

It's not just GD my docs are slow to act on...it's everything! I went in yesterday to the midwife walk-in feeling achey and sore in my lady bits and had to cry to get taken seriously/examined. Turns out I have bacterial vaginosis AND a yeast infection. :nope: I'm so glad I went in. I also bugged them some more about scans and they told me if I want an NST or u/s I'm going to have to go to the ER...... :(

Oh and I had a dietician follow up quickly this morning as she was told I'd been going hypo, and she told me I only need to test 2 times a day now and she upped my carbs, so I guess that's that. I'm still going to test 4 times a day though.


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - does that mean your BV wasn't cleared up from earlier in the pregnancy...as in, the antibiotics didn't work?? Ugh, why do we have to beg for medical care at times?! :hugs:


----------



## FeistyMom

You would think with as much as it costs that we'd be able to expect and demand a bit better service, you know? :growlmad:


----------



## pbuggy2284

vintage67 said:


> There is no way Crystal Light affected your blood sugar. So many other variables affect your numbers, especially in the morning, from your stress level to how well you slept the night before.
> And 156, though out of range, is not "crazy high."
> It's unfortunate that some of these diabetes educators have scared some of you so badly.

I was thinking the same thing about crystal light. It was the only thing I changed. It sucks that you cant tell when its going to go high like that. I have no idea what dose of insulin to take.
My doctor went through my chart and circled all the numbers that were "high" (over range) and some that were in range but like 5 points below it and was like, I need you to be lower then these and im thinking, but thoes were in range..


----------



## pbuggy2284

O man, what crappy doctors :( 
I have one good doctor but I have to wait 2 hours after my appointment just to get in. When I have a concern I bring it to him. I have 5 doctors and they all are in contact with each other so if I need to get the ball rolling I have him talk to them :)


----------



## FeistyMom

pbuggy - my OB is way more conservative with his range than the diabetic nurse was, which I found funny because the nurse basically said the OBs ranges are usually higher! The explanation my OB gave is that numbers that are 'just' in range at 28-34 weeks will typically be out of range later on, so to keep an eye on those as well for future reference. He didn't use any of those 'borderline' or 'close' numbers as part of determining whether or not insulin was necessary yet. I'm getting sooo close, and still diet controlled, but I suspect I might end up on insulin during delivery. My numbers keep creeping up, but partly because I just cannot restrict my diet as much - I am too hungry this past week!


----------



## pbuggy2284

FeistyMom said:


> pbuggy - my OB is way more conservative with his range than the diabetic nurse was, which I found funny because the nurse basically said the OBs ranges are usually higher! The explanation my OB gave is that numbers that are 'just' in range at 28-34 weeks will typically be out of range later on, so to keep an eye on those as well for future reference. He didn't use any of those 'borderline' or 'close' numbers as part of determining whether or not insulin was necessary yet. I'm getting sooo close, and still diet controlled, but I suspect I might end up on insulin during delivery. My numbers keep creeping up, but partly because I just cannot restrict my diet as much - I am too hungry this past week!

O wow I didn't know that. My numbers are creeping up too so I have been giving myself more insulin. :) 
Wish you the best! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies. Very frustrating. :hugs:



BumpHope123 said:


> Allie - does that mean your BV wasn't cleared up from earlier in the pregnancy...as in, the antibiotics didn't work?? Ugh, why do we have to beg for medical care at times?! :hugs:

No, it was cleared up at my 24ish week appt....I had them check as I was wanting to make sure. So it's somehow come back in the past 7 weeks. Aargh.

pbuggy and Feisty, what kind of numbers are your levels creeping up to? The difference in ranges is so random.


----------



## cranberry987

Sorry to hear about the bv. Hope it's not uncomfortable :(

So after missing my consultant appt Monday I called the diabetic nurse as they said. Left a msg saying everything's the same. She wants me to call next week. Sigh. What for?! I'm sensible enough to call if anything changes. All we do is play telephone tag. Tired of this tbh. What a bloody fuss they make about everything. Yes I'm diabetic but my levels are 5-6 post meals and they know that. Leave us alone! 

Also looked into changing my mw to someone who a) gives a shit and b) will support me with a home birth. Person I need to talk to is away for another week tho so I have to have my 28w appt with useless old cowbag. 

Sigh! Also shingles is killing me. Feels like needles being poked into boob :/ some good telly on tonight tho so I'm trying to keep eyes open past 9.30!

X


----------



## firsttimer87

welcome to the new ladies, hope things are going well for you so far
So I've noticed my levels are becoming harder to control now, and assume I'm becoming more insulin resistant. Last week I tested after 2 rich tea biscuits and was in range, this week they seem to be putting me over :-( one of me last treats...gone! Have just tried a fat free yoghurt and will be testing in 10mins to see if this is ok...so frustrating that I'm still going thru the trial and error and only have 5 weeks to go cos of the late diagnosis *sigh* xx


----------



## cranberry987

Anyone know anything about managing sugar levels during labour? I'm assuming they'll go down as the body is doing so much work. I won't be on a drip etc at home so was just gonna eat and test every half hour or so. I was talking to a nurse tho (a cpn so it's not even her area) and she seemed to suggest that it would go high/all over the place. 

I've had to up my insulin slightly these last few days, well, levels have crept up and I've kept the same dose, but from tmw im increasing the dose. It's so hard to know how much to use tho as I have no real idea of the carbs in things. Like obv pasta - high and meat -low but the total meal and compared to last night how much it had, just gotta kinda guess. I've been quite good at it tho really and have had highest 7.2, usually around 5.9 after a meal.

Just weighed myself and only put on 6lb which is probably actually 4 as i usually weigh first thing in the morning. Quite pleased with that :) obv me kicking the Jaffa cake habit has worked!


----------



## Cuffy

I have heard but am not sure how accurate it is that they check it every half an hour when you are in labour....not sure how true it is and some ladies are given insulin during labour. I'm a newbie so I'm still finding my feet with what I eat let alone getting as far as worrying about labour (although that is a huge worry for me!!)


----------



## cranberry987

I'm not sure a generic mw will know what to do is the thing so want to be able to do it myself if need be. Just wanna be prepared.


----------



## Fairybabe

Cranberry, I've been told sugars can go either way in labour, high or low. If climbing high then they give you an insulin drip, if low, a dextrose drip. The concern is to keep them as steady as poss so baby has more chance of being stable in their own sugars once born. The big thing is that baby's sugar levels are checked within 2hrs of birth. Usually that's why even if delivery goes super well, that's why they want to keep diabetic mums in hosp at least 24hrs, to be super sure that baby's levels are stable. Risk is that some babys born to mums with whichever type of diabetes struGgle to control their sugars at first. And if baby goes hypo, then it's got horrible consequences. So maybe if you have your home birth they might want you to transfer afterwards to have bubs monitored? It would be great if they had provision to do that from home tho.
Fairy


----------



## cranberry987

aah. wonder if its the slow or fast insulin they use, slow i bet with a bit of fast if its super high. ill be monitoring at home tbh not gonna transfer just for them to poke us with needles. need to check that out too as im sure it wont be just my normal testing kit for baby.

i did read somewhere that babies born to non diabetic mums actually have lowish sugars just because of the birthing process (obv not dangerously low, just like missed lunch low) its just that they dont get checked routinely. not saying its not worth testing as they can get into trouble, but just that a slight low might not be anything to be majorly worried about. will try and find the info again, brain doesnt rly work now im pregnant!

am kinda worried that my boobs wont work tho, will have formula on hand and am gonna *try* to express myself before the birth but was also thinking of asking a friend to express, or is that too weird? :rofl:


----------



## Fairybabe

Think it's some sort of heel prick they do on the baby, not sure tho.

Re boobs not working, if your colostrum isn't enough I think you can do supplemental feeding. We are putting on the birth plan that if this is needed it's done by syringe not bottle so as to avoid confusion establishing breast feeding. Also putting down that want it to be hypoallergenic formula as it's non-dairy based (dairy in first year can lead to slight increase in chance of type 1 diabetes, and given our kids are already slightly more prone...). Another friend was telling me that most places now have breastmilk banks attached to the hosp, so am wondering if that could also be a possibility? I know they tend to use it mostly for intensive care babies but worth asking. And at least you know that those mums will have been screened for any milk transferable diseases, hiv etc.


----------



## cranberry987

yeah i thought about the milk bank but our closest one is southampton and a couple of hours away and i wasnt sure if i was a really needy case. altho if my baby can have formula then why cant any baby. ill talk to them about it all. i didnt think about the screening etc tbh, im sure my friend doesnt have anything, but better to have something which has been checked tbh.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Allie84 said:


> Thanks ladies. Very frustrating. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BumpHope123 said:
> 
> 
> Allie - does that mean your BV wasn't cleared up from earlier in the pregnancy...as in, the antibiotics didn't work?? Ugh, why do we have to beg for medical care at times?! :hugs:
> 
> No, it was cleared up at my 24ish week appt....I had them check as I was wanting to make sure. So it's somehow come back in the past 7 weeks. Aargh.
> 
> pbuggy and Feisty, what kind of numbers are your levels creeping up to? The difference in ranges is so random.Click to expand...

mine is only creeping up about 5-30 points..im not sure if its called points. I incresed my insulin in the am from 5 to 10 units. Seemed to do the trick. my numbers went from around 129 to around 145 1 hour after meal eating the same thing. Lunch and dinner has only went up about 5 or 6 points but im always changing what I eat..


----------



## pbuggy2284

cranberry987 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bv. Hope it's not uncomfortable :(
> 
> So after missing my consultant appt Monday I called the diabetic nurse as they said. Left a msg saying everything's the same. She wants me to call next week. Sigh. What for?! I'm sensible enough to call if anything changes. All we do is play telephone tag. Tired of this tbh. What a bloody fuss they make about everything. Yes I'm diabetic but my levels are 5-6 post meals and they know that. Leave us alone!
> 
> Also looked into changing my mw to someone who a) gives a shit and b) will support me with a home birth. Person I need to talk to is away for another week tho so I have to have my 28w appt with useless old cowbag.
> 
> Sigh! Also shingles is killing me. Feels like needles being poked into boob :/ some good telly on tonight tho so I'm trying to keep eyes open past 9.30!
> 
> X

Aww im sorry hun. I would change too! I though about it but its so much of a hassel so far along for me because I would also be changing states :( 
Good luck with the shingles!! I have heat rash and that kills me, I cant imagin what shingles feel like!


----------



## pbuggy2284

My Diabetes doctor also told me not to be worried if once she is born they take her to NICU. They do a heal prick every half hour so she has to be monitored closely. She said its normal for women with GD..


----------



## vintage67

Cranberry, not to attack your homebirth, I would never do that; however, when I had my son 7 years ago when I had gestational diabetes, his blood sugars rapidly crashed to 18. An infant is supposed to be 35-40 and above. A 15 will put a baby in a coma. 
No way would colostrum have helped him. 
He had to have a nasal feeding tube put in and continuous monitoring.
The symptoms were that his bottom lip was trembling and a very terrifying glassy eyed look. It was a very scary time for us.


----------



## cranberry987

im aware of the risks, thanks tho. gotta balance out the risks of each alternative i think as nothing is 100% totally safe.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

im running out of test strips and the pharmacy says medicare or medicaid wont cover them which dont make sense. i called medicare and she said she dont understand why its doing that. medicaid is supposed to cover them too. the pharmacist said the doctor gave an invalid diagnosis. my diagnoses is GD, how is that invalid. im doing lots of research and phonecalls and not getting anywhere. i called the pharmacist and she is going to make some phone calls. i think they did that already and gotten nowhere. if they cant do anything then i will call my doctor and see what diagnosis they gave them and if they can say or do anything to help. after that im out of options i cant afford 53 dollars for 50 test strips everytime i need them. people keep telling me well you have to for your baby....ok where is the money coming from? my insurances are supposed to do that. im wondering when i can finally be happy about this pregnancy...last time i checked it was when i had the positive pregnancy test after 2 yrs of trying.....been nothing but hell since then and dont seem to be changing anytime soon.


----------



## cranberry987

the whole insurance system seems totally mental to me. my gp shoves meds at me like theyre sweets tbh, i ordered one repeat prescription and he did the entire list, so i got like 17 things, had to cross em all off with the pharmacist glaring at me like i was refusing medical treatment, or maybe i should sell my test strips to you guys, seems i could make quite a lot of money.

we do pay for it in taxes tho so i suppose it evens out. sorry its so stressful for you, im sure its just some paperwork nonsense which has gone wrong.

also, wtf does the pharmacist know about it, they need to stick to counting out pills and printing labels tbh as thats all they seem to do. i was told to go see one about this rash and he said no theres nothing whatsoever you can take and wouldnt sell me anything even if i said its fine ill take the risk, which is total bullshit. i went to another chemist and just bought what i wanted after googling it. yes, pretty much nothing is licenced in pregnancy but doesnt mean everythings going to make baby grow two heads!

ooh, what a lovely rant there :)


----------



## Allie84

Yep, the insurance systems pisses me of to no end. My brand of strips is $130 for 100 strips! WTF....so far I've been using samples from the hospital but I'm off to the pharmacist today and we'll see how much my (super expensive already) insurance covers of them. 

Jade, that's really crappy...can you keep getting free samples from the doc like I've been doing? Also, I ran out of strips over the weekend and that's when I learned how pricey they are...but the pharmacist at CVS was able to give me a free CVS brand glucometer and 25 free test strips which got me through the weekend until I could get more samples. :thumbup: If you have a CVS you could try that. I just enrolled in their free diabetes club. Also, I think pbuggy suggested getting free strips from Liberty Medical....there's a phone number that was posted...

Regarding levles at birth, I think I was told that what our fasting numbers are like will give us some sort of indication of what they will do during birth? I also was told yesterday that our fasting numbers indicate our risk of getting type 2 diabetes in the future. If we have good fasting numbers during GD it bodes well for future risk of developing diabetes. 

How well do you know your friend cranberry? I personally don't think it's weird if you're sure it's safe, but I suppose using a bank is the 100% safe way to go. But actually I'm betting you will make milk...I always hear horror stories about milk not coming in, etc, but I asked and was told that it's pretty rare for it not to work if you're determined to breast feed (like I am) and keep perservering. I've accepted supplementing with formula if needed but it makes me a bit wary (fairybabe, I like your syringe idea so as not to confuse baby). 

I'm ramblilng today haha. I woke up in a much better mood and feeling better than before so that helped! :) I also woke up to my highest fasting reading ever (95) after being told to only test twice a day. :dohh: It's because I had Taco Bell last night...2 burritos and nachos...over 100 g of carbs which I didn't realize at the time until AFTER I ate and went on their website. I was out late again though and grabbed food on the way home so was just guessing on carb content oops.


----------



## cranberry987

Oops to the accidental carb inhalation ^^ I'm sure a one off won't hurt tho

I think having friends milk in might just help stop me worrying a bit about boobs not working. Like with the pethadine, I'm hoping my dr will prescribe it (some won't for home use) and I'll just stick it in the fridge as a safety net kinda. I'm pretty sure I won't use it but will feel better knowing it's there. The milk being there might just ease the stress a bit meaning the bf was easier. 

I'm sure our test strips aren't that much even if you just buy them. I've seen em in the chemist and they're like £20 max. Craziness

I didn't know that about fasting Lvls, but I did read that if you lose your baby weight ASAP then you're less likely to have anything permanent. I've probably got t2 anyway because of my pcos but will be back to slimming world ASAP even so

But also, seems like most of us are bloody losing weight from one thing or another, so there's not much babyweight to lose! :rofl:


----------



## pbuggy2284

I told her about liberty already and they said they couldnt do anything for her :( 
Mine were like 115 if I got them at the pharmacy. 
Allie-Im jealous! LOL. 
My mom told me that once I have the baby we are going to a nice italian place to eat :) 

As far as having diabetes when Im older. I was told I will in about 10 years depending on how well I control my weight and my diet I will have it. 
This whole thing has really opened up my eyes, so in a way im happy that I have GD because now I realize what im putting into my body but then again really not good for the baby..


----------



## jonnanne3

Well ladies, it looks like I will be joining you ladies after all! I did my 3 hour test yesterday and failed horribly!
I am going to an endocrinologist at 3 today to discuss diet and also getting my testing meter and strips. 
My results were as follows: 
Fasting- (they like it between 65-99) mine were 91
1 hour after drinking glucose- (they like it below 180) mine were 185
2 hours after drink- (they like it below 155) mine was 172
3 hours after drink- (they like it lower than 140) mine was 153

Inital test (1 hour) 
Fasting was 88
1 hours after test (they like it less than 140) mine was 153.

Are my numbers horrible and is there anything I need to ask for or do? Are they supposed to be monitoring they baby closer or myself?


----------



## pbuggy2284

jonnanne3 said:


> Well ladies, it looks like I will be joining you ladies after all! I did my 3 hour test yesterday and failed horribly!
> I am going to an endocrinologist at 3 today to discuss diet and also getting my testing meter and strips.
> My results were as follows:
> Fasting- (they like it between 65-99) mine were 91
> 1 hour after drinking glucose- (they like it below 180) mine were 185
> 2 hours after drink- (they like it below 155) mine was 172
> 3 hours after drink- (they like it lower than 140) mine was 153
> 
> Inital test (1 hour)
> Fasting was 88
> 1 hours after test (they like it less than 140) mine was 153.
> 
> Are my numbers horrible and is there anything I need to ask for or do? Are they supposed to be monitoring they baby closer or myself?

Im sorry to hear your joining us but this is a great forum. Everyone is so helpfull. Its our own little support system. 
As far as ask for or do..I dont know, all depends on what they tell you. 
Let us know how your appointment goes :hugs:


----------



## FeistyMom

cranberry - My mom had a friend help her supplement with breastmilk while my lil bro was in NICU for the first few months. The friend was also supplying to a milk bank, so there was no real concern of anything being passed along, and it worked out *really* well. After hearing what hospital births are like in the UK, I can totally see why homebirth would be a VERY attractive option! As long as you have a plan in place for worst case (baby blood sugar crashing), things should be just fine - but I think you are right that you'll have to be the one in the know and not just trust that your MW will have things coordinated. You should be able to monitor the LO's blood sugar just as closely at home as at the hospital - the only question I would have is can you have any necessary equipment on hand at your home in case some kind of intervention is necessary, i.e. feeding tube/etc. Sorry your medical support staff is so shoddy and that this is falling on you! :hugs:

Welcome to the new comers - wish it was under different circumstances, but as the other ladies have said this is a great forum :)

For problems with insurance paying for strips - it is a matter of getting the doctor's office on the phone with the insurance company. My OB gave me a script for 100 strips - but apparently it was submitted incorrectly, so the insurance told the pharmacy that I could only have 50 at a time. My OB's nurse finally straightened things out with the insurance company, but it took a few weeks. I would say if you are having insurance problems, go directly to the doctor. It might be that instead of diagnosing as 'GD' you were diagnosed with some other code that doesn't indicate the strips would be covered. Your pharmacy may also be able to give you a smaller batch/and or a sample batch to keep you covered while the insurance gets worked out. Good luck!!

And on a personal note, I have a new high number now after lunch yesterday - the big boss took a few of us to lunch to discuss some work projects, and I indulged in a new burger at red robin. I didn't eat ANY fries - went with a salad, but even so my after lunch number was 178. Yikes! I can just imagine what my OB is going to say... This is my 5th bad number in the past week, although I know that all of them were because I ate too much of something or ate something terrible for me :( I dunno why it is getting so hard to stick to my diet control plan!!


----------



## cranberry987

Well the plan if he's starting to look at all low is just go to hospital, I'll be sensible about it ofc. They bring resus equipment with them but i wouldnt be trying to do a nasal tube feed at home, would syringe/bottle feed and transfer if that's not working. We're only 20 mins from the hospital so no big deal really, will monitor things closely on all levels - there's a billion other things which can go wrong other than a hypo ofc, and transfer if they start to go weird. 

I'd actually prefer a uk hospital birth over an American hospital birth tbh. From hearing all the stats about the interventions there it'd scare me to death. The epidural rate is crazy! I can't watch one born every minute USA as it seems that they stick ppl as soon as they're wheeled in. It's probably not a real portrayal, but the stats are scary. Either way tho I hope I don't have to go in anywhere! :haha:

Sorry your levels have been a bit high, like you say tho, you know why but it just gets a bit hard being a total nun about food sometimes. I have to say that I'm terrible and if I want ice-cream I just take more insulin. Before 20w tho I was just diet controlled and had to be terribly strict towards the end. Does get you down a bit

How annoying that it comes down to codes and stuff. Sounds like a good plan to get the drs to just sort it out. If they want you to have the stuff then they should help after all.


----------



## FeistyMom

That makes sense cranberry :)

I know the stats are all true for States hospital births, but tbh I think a lot of that has to do with the mom's choices and preparedness. I'm about to do hospital birth #3, and I've had no issues with interventions. I am a pretty forceful, stubborn person though, so it would never even dawn on me that I wouldn't get my way ;) *especially* while in labor!

To me the idea of not having a private room, and not having hubby there 24/7 is a bit terrifying!

The thought has crossed my mind to just ask my doctor for insulin so I can go on a crazy cake and ice cream binge... but hopefully I can hang on for just another few weeks!


----------



## cranberry987

Well just think how healthy you're being not eating all that refined sugar. It's like a forced detox :) after the birth you can continue your earthy eating regime and maybe start some kind of macrobiotic/vegan health kick. Or eat cake and pasta like the rest of us hehe. I've got my eye on a birthday cake for the end of jan. I could have some now but I don't rly like to put too much crap into my body now. Rubbish in rubbish out innit. 

Just a few more weeks, you can do it!!


----------



## Allie84

johnanne, I don't think your numbers are horrible...they've told me some people go up into the 200s with the GTT. Mine were like 80something fasting, I passed the 1st hour with 170something, and then I failed the last two with readings of 180 and 183, so worse than yours, and so far my blood sugar has been pretty stable with the GD. Good luck with the endo today! It really can be a manageable condition. 

I've lived in both the UK and the US and my hubby is British and here are the conclusions I've come to with regards to hospital comparisons in my opinion:
Better in the UK: gas & air, water births in hospital, lower rate of edpidural and interventions, availability of things like midwife led units, home visits post partum, and it's all paid for by the gov't
Better in the US: private rooms, longer postpartum stay (2 days for vaginal birth here), hubby can stay with you 24/7, private jacuzzi in the room (but you have to get out at 8 cm)

Good advice with the strips Feisty! 

Bummer about the burger...I bet it's just because of how far along you are now. Regarding your sweet cravings...I know this is a terrible plan but I've had the thought before to skip a meal once and use my carb allowance on a big peice of cheesecake or some Ben & Jerry's. :haha:

ETA: cranberry is much more sensible than I am! :haha:


----------



## Green Glitter

Ladies, if you don't mind...I will be joining you as well. I failed my test with a whopping level of 251. 

I haven't gone in for my follow-up as of yet (I just found out yesterday) but my OBG had put in the order for everything I need to test my sugar and also put in a note to the dietician to get me set with them. 

This is new to me, as I didn't have this with my first two pregnancies. I definitely would love some support and you ladies seem so sweet! If you don't mind, I'd love to join. :)


----------



## FeistyMom

:hugs: welcome to the GD club Green Glitter - I was in a similar boat to you. This is my 3rd pregnancy and first GD diagnosis so it was all so weird and shocking for me.

In some ways it has been much easier than I thought, and less stressful once I stopped agonizing over every reading!

It will be interesting to see what your OB does - seems like all of us have slightly different guidelines and treatments!


----------



## AnonymousMoi

Anyone else have blood sugar levels barely above normal and have a healthy baby?
I failed my test with a 141 - and since then my highest blood sugar (after indulging in cupcakes at my babyshower T.T was 160.) I've been so paranoid that the few times my blood sugars have been high will mean I'm going to have a gigantic baby with health problems... as this is my first baby I'm just a worry wart! My blood sugars are usually in the 80's in the morning - 140-145, 1 hour after eatting - 120-125, 2 hours after eatting and then range from 65-110 random.


----------



## vintage67

Anonymous, those sound like great numbers to me. Some of the OBs and dieticians truly overly frighten people. A few high numbers are not going to damage your baby.

Damage comes from very high numbers that say that way, for instance in the 200's for several days without ever dropping. Staying in the guidelines is recommended for the safest and best possible outcome, but going out of them occassionally is not THAT big of a deal. My numbers with GD in my first pregnancy did get pretty bad the last 6 weeks or so. My son was born 7lbs 6oz. He did have some issues with hypoglycemia the first few days, which is fairly common in a GD/diabetic pregnancy. This clears up quickly in few days.


----------



## Springtime

Fiesty, I know what you mean about being fed up with the GD diet. I am so waiting for the baby to grow to full term and give birth, so I can breathe easy about my diet and glusoce numbers.Last week, I gave into McDOnalds out of frustration. I did inject myself with a little higher amount of insulin beforehand and my numbers were ok.
But I am tired of chicken and low far cottage cheese and no sugar decaf tea etc.


----------



## Allie84

Welcome Green Glitter. :hugs: Good luck at the dietician...looking forward to hearing what your treatment plan is as well. 

Anonymous, I've been having those thoughts since yesterday! Glad you asked because vintage made me feel better.

What are everyone's numbers like 2 hours pp usually? 

I ask because I have had a ROUGH 24 hours....I mentioned the Taco Bell last night (ate 100 g of carbs without knowing as I was out and about) but my numbers have been bad all day and I've been eating the right amount of carbs. I'm so confused! I didn't even up my carbs like my dietician told me to yesterday. I had my highest reading ever of 157, 2 hours past lunch, and I had eaten the same lunch I had 2 other times with no problem (veggie burger, cheese, whole wheat bread, carrots, raspberries w/ plain yogurt, skinny cow icecream cone). 157!!!! I couldnt' believe it. Isn't that a pretty horrible reading? It's meant to be 110 or below for me...and then for dinner I had under 70 g of carbs (pizza and grapes) and my reading just now was 127. :( You may remember I was going hypo like 3 days ago. I just don't get what's going on.


----------



## Springtime

Allie, I don't know if anyone including the doctors understand the hormonal fluctuations that go with GD. I find it hard to adjust my insulin sometimes, because I don't know which way the numbers will swing.
A couple of weeks ago, I was having hypos with a normal meal and now I am back on insulin, though not on high doses at the moment.


----------



## Springtime

For all your ladies out there, I do think the doctors are super careful about numbers.
My cousin had GD with her first pregnancy. She din't find out till her 8th month, by which time, her numbers were quite bad already and the baby was quite big.
She tried as best as she could to control it.
Her baby is now 6 years old and is as healthy as any other.
While its best to be careful and responsible with our GD, its not necessary to think the worst and panic I think.


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you ladies! I went to the Endo yesterday and she told me she really didn't like my numbers. She didn't say they were horrible, but something to monitor. When I got there, they tested me (which was about 2.5 hours after eating lunch) and my levels were 141. She said 2 hours after a meal, she doesn't want it higher than 120. So she send me home with a monitor and strips and I tested last night 2 hours after a very bland dinner (grilled chicken and salad) and it was 90. I tested again first thing this morning and it was 92. She said she wanted that one under 100. I was told that I can't have my glass of orange juice in the mornings and that is something I absolutely love! So this morning it is killing me that I can't have that! I can have it after 12 noon, but not first thing in the morning. She really doesn't want me to have it at all, but definately after 12 noon. So I have this new diet to follow and I can do it, but I hate it when someone tells me that I can't have something I really want. But I know that this isn't about me right now. It will be a little difficult, but I can do it!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

thanks for your replies everyone.

im getting a free sample of 50 test strips from the diabetes center...i called and asked and they said they usually cant do that cause they only have a limited supply but i told them my situation and that im trying to buy some time while this crap with my insurances gets straitened out. so they decided i could have them. im going to pick them up this morning and that should give me a week and a half or so of test strips. the pharmacy called back and said the reason they wont cover it right now is its an invalid diagnosis. which i think is because i was pre-diabetic before pregnancy and because of my readings im not exactly gestational diabetic yet. so i guess thats the problem. but i called my doctor and since i have an appointment tuesday they said we will try and work something out....so at least i know what is wrong. but i still dont know if it will get resolved since im only 20 weeks and im basically still only pre -diabetic.

at what week in pregnancy do they usually say you are actually gestational diabetic?


----------



## pbuggy2284

I have noticed when I give in to temptation one night, my numbers are hight the fallowing day. Both times I had ice cream that happened. :(
I also had burger kind last night(kids meal) and it sent my number to 180 an hour after and I was starting to go hypo right before...I gave myself a lot more insulin but I guess french fries are out of the question. Man they tasted so good..lol


----------



## pbuggy2284

Jade_Kitten said:


> thanks for your replies everyone.
> 
> im getting a free sample of 50 test strips from the diabetes center...i called and asked and they said they usually cant do that cause they only have a limited supply but i told them my situation and that im trying to buy some time while this crap with my insurances gets straitened out. so they decided i could have them. im going to pick them up this morning and that should give me a week and a half or so of test strips. the pharmacy called back and said the reason they wont cover it right now is its an invalid diagnosis. which i think is because i was pre-diabetic before pregnancy and because of my readings im not exactly gestational diabetic yet. so i guess thats the problem. but i called my doctor and since i have an appointment tuesday they said we will try and work something out....so at least i know what is wrong. but i still dont know if it will get resolved since im only 20 weeks and im basically still only pre -diabetic.
> 
> at what week in pregnancy do they usually say you are actually gestational diabetic?


Gestational I think means that it just occurs during pregnancy. If you were diabetic before I believe you are just considered diabetic...Im not sure
Im glad you got some strips. Hopefully things work out for you.


----------



## cranberry987

i did read that at some point in pregnancy if youre diagnosed as any diabetic then its t2,and after some point its gd. might have been 20w or something, but there is a kinda cutoff.

ive noticed my insulin requirement has suddenly gone up, probably need to double what i take for lunch and evening meal, breakfast and night time (slow release) are fine. Might call the dsn as it seems a bit weird....


----------



## cranberry987

could it be because of the shingles?


----------



## FeistyMom

Cranberry - I've heard that any kind of illness will cause fluctuations too, sometimes in either direction, so it could be the shingles or it could just be more pregnancy hormones :shrug: So hard to tell!

Jade - that is confusing to me too :( I think pbuggy is right, but hopefully your doc will be able to shed more light on it at your appointment!

pbuggy - I MISS FRIES SO BAD! I had no idea how much I enjoyed french fries until now ;)

Allie - Your numbers may be elevated because of the extra stress of worrying about the Taco Bell meal too, plus it is totally normal for the numbers to rise and start being over the top. When that has happened to me, I just cut portions and/or half my meal size and basically do two small meals instead of a meal and a snack. My main issues are lunch and midafternoon though, so not sure if that will work for you.

Doc was happy with my numbers today - even though I had a few pretty high ones, in his words 'they are diet related' and I know what to do about it. He also reminded me that while I'm full term now, and the baby is actually measuring a bit under average (6 lbs 6 oz), that the second 'window' where GD can cause problems for the baby is during the days leading up to delivery. So it was a good reminder that its important for me to be exposing LO to normal sugar levels so that he doesn't create too much insulin pre-delivery and crash afterwards. My doc has a way of putting it in perspective without being scary - its not necessarily a life/death scenario, but it realistically can mean the difference between a few days in the NICU or not. Here's to having better willpower for the next 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Springtime

Feisty, you are so close to the end of this GD bother! Hang in there and soon you can enjoy french fries again. I want the days to go by quickly now so I can leave this GD stfff behind soon!


----------



## jonnanne3

I did a little experiment this morning. They told me not to have juice or fruit before noon and no sugar. Well I had my orange juice and Opps All Berries (captn crunch cereal) cereal and my coffee with my cream and sugar. I did my first draw when I woke up and it was 87 (perfect) and then I did my 2 hour draw and it was 112!!!!!!! After all that sugar and juice, I broke it down perfectly!!!!!!!!!! She wanted it below 120 after meals and this one was at 112!!!!!!! So i think I will watch what I eat, but I don't have to cut out everything! It may come back and bite me in the ass, but so far so good! If I see that it isn't doing what it is supposed to do, then I will go back to a STRICK diet, but I think I will be just fine watching it!


----------



## firsttimer87

hi all, haven't posted in a couple of days but was doing some research into GD and came across this site https://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Gestational-Diabetes.htm
It is more geared towards the UK ladies, but i thought it was good and not too 'scary' etc lol xx


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello :hi: I'm still lurking! :paper: Those of you approaching term must be dreaming of yummy food now?!! When I was pregnant with LO I started getting very hungry by the end, and one evening burst into tears as my DH and my stepsons broke into a box of Ferrero Rocher chocolates and started eating handfuls of the things!:cry: What a wimp :haha: I was soooo hungry for yummy stuff though, not bloody turkey breast and brocolli all the time!

You're doing well ladies :thumbup:

Do any of you find that you can have wildly different readings from finger to finger? Like 137 on one finger and 117 on another? Which obviously makes the difference between things being hunky dory or not?:shrug:

I've been eating GD friendly stuff, and then once a week have a really massively high carb and high sugar and high fat meal cloud9:) and testing 2hrs after, and my readings have been around the 120 mark, which doesn't strike me as toooo bad considering each time I really did a carbo and sugar overload, whereas when the GD kicks in I can get those readings with just one lentil too many! But I did have some higher readings (and some lower ones) depending on finger! Well I guess I'll get a new monitor from the hospital when my time comes, but was just curious if any of you ladies had the same problem? I had it last pregnancy too, and would sometimes take an average of 3 readings for my hospital notebook:fool:


----------



## pip7890

That's a really helpful link. I think the Patient UK articles are always very well written.

Personally I'm finding that even in a fortnight my body is just not coping as well with GD. My bloods are (in the main) well within range but are definitely higher than they were two weeks ago on the same food stuffs.

Weight wise I've put nothing on in 3 weeks since I started testing my bloods. Net gain so far in this pregnancy is therefore 8lb, although I was around 35lb overweight when I fell pregnant. I'm sure when this baby is born I'm going to end up weighing less than when I started!

Back for a growth scan on Monday. Fingers crossed his measurements all correlate.

Pip x


----------



## firsttimer87

good luck pip with the scan, my next one is one weds  but my LO is already measuring on the larger side :-(
Ah well, hoping they may schedule me in for an induction after this scan tho as I feel like a whale lol xx


----------



## pip7890

I've got my 32w scan on Monday but won't be seeing the consultant until Wednesday. Wriggle Bum was measuring on the 95th centile at the last growth scan but fortunately head, leg and abdomen were all in line with each other.

They've said they're going to wait until my 36w scan (booked for 26 October) before they make a decision about induction date. What is a definite is that they won't let me go beyond 38w (7 November).

Endocrinologist said I'd probably end up on metformin soon but they're hopeful I won't need insulin.

How are you doing?

pip x


----------



## firsttimer87

well all i've been told so far is they wont let me go beyond 41wks!! Bloody hope not lol, but LO is measuring at 95th centile at last scan (33wks) and AC measured near the 90th. Hoping to get some answers on Weds tho.
Shame about the med hun, I'm hoping to last without anything, but we'll see what the dietician says at the clinic lol. My numbers have been ok so hopefully will stay diet only

xx


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

vintage67 said:


> Anonymous, those sound like great numbers to me. Some of the OBs and dieticians truly overly frighten people. A few high numbers are not going to damage your baby.
> 
> Damage comes from very high numbers that say that way, for instance in the 200's for several days without ever dropping. Staying in the guidelines is recommended for the safest and best possible outcome, but going out of them occassionally is not THAT big of a deal. My numbers with GD in my first pregnancy did get pretty bad the last 6 weeks or so. My son was born 7lbs 6oz. He did have some issues with hypoglycemia the first few days, which is fairly common in a GD/diabetic pregnancy. This clears up quickly in few days.

Hello:) I just wanted to ask if you would mind sharing about how your son was treated for the hypoglycemia? just something im not too sure about yet. thankyou:flower:


----------



## vintage67

He had a nasal feeding tube and was closely monitored. He was too weak to latch so I gave him some colostrum through a syringe. On the second day, he was still kind of weak, so I agreed that a special formula was best for him. It was very thick and stank!
But he loved it and perked right up! He had some jaundice, which can happen with GD and diabetic babies as well.

We went home after 4 days. For about 2 weeks, he would still occassionally get that little lower lip tremble. He never could master a latch and I pumped and pumped, but was never able to produce much of anything with a hospital grade pump and herbal supplements. I just couldn't take any chances with his health while struggling to produce breastmilk, so he was forumula fed from 6 weeks onward, which is when I gave up pumping for about 6 hours a day to get 2 ounces at best of milk.

Other GD and diabetic moms do not always have these issues.

It was a painful and depressing ordeal, which left me very traumatized. I will be better prepared for the possiblility of these issues this time.

The scariest of all was when he dropped all the way to 18; a baby can go in a coma at 15. Some radicalized breastfeeders will not even relent that formula is warranted in such a situation. It was this kind of judgement that led to a severe depression for me, almost suicidal.


----------



## cranberry987

Just posting this as I see the L word here a lot. Im not saying don't get induced or whatever because that's a personal choice but take the power back. We *let* them give us interventions, if you don't want something just say no

https://mamamule.blogspot.com/2011/01/they-let-me-go-overdue.html?spref=fb


----------



## Green Glitter

Thank you, thank you, thank you all for making me feel so welcome. I really needed it. :) I am so grateful for the recent advice, as well! I've read some amazing posts and learned some things I didn't know these past few days, so thanks.

I am scheduled for my dietician appointment on 10/4 @ 9 AM. They wanted it Monday, but the didn't have any morning meetings available at the location near my work. So my OBG basically said to eat healthy and watch the carb intake and take my sugars 4 times a day until I meet with the nutritionist/dietician. My husband is type 2 diabetic, on metformin and insulin, so she said he can be my guide until I speak to a dietician for a diet around my pregnancy. 

Oh, pip, good luck at your scan! I haven't had one since 20 weeks. I guess I'll get more details in a week from my OBG that week, as well. I have my 30 week appointment the next day.

Again, thank you all for making me feel welcomed! :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for sharing that Vintage. It must have been an incredibly stressful and scary time. One of my fears is that for whatever reason, I won't be able to establish breastfeeding. It's helpful to know other people have ended up in that position despite best efforts and come through.
Fairy x


----------



## Cuffy

This thread is fantastic and the helpful people on it are grand, I'm calling on your experience again! This is more a question for the uk ladies, sorry, how long was it before you heard from the diabetes nurse? I had my test two weeks ago tomorrow and both the midwives and consultant have sent requests in the back end of the week. My mil decided we would check my blood sugar this lunchtime before food as fil is diabetic and I got a 10.9 so I'd quite like to get things under control-I'm trying to be sensible but I don't know what foods are causing the biggest increases! Thanks girls :)


----------



## vintage67

Fairybabe said:


> Thanks for sharing that Vintage. It must have been an incredibly stressful and scary time. One of my fears is that for whatever reason, I won't be able to establish breastfeeding. It's helpful to know other people have ended up in that position despite best efforts and come through.
> Fairy x

Yes, I think it definitely contributed to my inabililty to breastfeed, but so did a lot of other factors. Several women in my mothers family did not produce any breastmilk to speak of, and these were rural farm ladies in the 1930's and '40's, so they were influenced by "pretty formular cans!" (sorry, still have some resentment leftover by the cruel things said to me when I sought help and when I became a "bottle feeder", apparently just this side of child abuse in some circles). My mom said lots of ladies just went to cow's milk back in the day when they didn't make much milk. Of course now, cow's milk isn't recommended until a child is older. Babies used to be given gruel like cereal very young also, around 3 weeks old sometimes. Of course, we wouldn't do that now either. It just shows how parenting styles come and go and also adapt as needed. I don't think that there was ever a mythical existence where all breasts worked like fountains! I don't care what anyone says!

So, any GD or diabetic first time moms, don't let my story scare you! Just know that sometimes what's right for your baby may not be what you had your heart set on, and there wont be any pleasing certain segments of society no matter what you do! I was an emotional wreck over it, but this time I won't be. If the old breasts won't perform when called upon, there will be no walking through the house crying or driving my car to the river and considering leaving my child motherless. My now 7 year old son is thriving and healthy, and still so "bonded" to me that he still comes and gets in bed with me lots of nights!


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Cuffy said:


> This thread is fantastic and the helpful people on it are grand, I'm calling on your experience again! This is more a question for the uk ladies, sorry, how long was it before you heard from the diabetes nurse? I had my test two weeks ago tomorrow and both the midwives and consultant have sent requests in the back end of the week. My mil decided we would check my blood sugar this lunchtime before food as fil is diabetic and I got a 10.9 so I'd quite like to get things under control-I'm trying to be sensible but I don't know what foods are causing the biggest increases! Thanks girls :)

Hey cuffy :hugs: so you've not seen anyone just for your diabetes yet but you've had your results in, is that right? 

My personal experience was this: I found out my results on a Friday afternoon and was in the diabetic clinic the following Wednesday moning, organised by my midwife, so 5 days after i was told about the GD. I had to 'change' hospitals (i'm still giving birth in my original hospital but they don't have any diabetes specialists there) and now all my care through the diabetes team. I go every monday where i'm seen by my new diabetes midwife, then seen by a diabetes specialist, then i can pop in and see the dietician if i want to (not mandatory as i've already had the main lesson session). I have a new consultant who is in this hospital too buyt as things are progressing well so far i haven't seen him yet. 

My first session on that wednesday was made up of a meeting with the diabetes specialist where she went through my history and got my notes all organised, explained everything to me about how GD could affect me and bubs etc gave me my blood testing pack/lances/test strips etc I then went in and had a good old chat with the dietician who weighed me and went through all the good and bad foods. I got a food diary to keep for three days whilst i got used to what affected my levels and how, and lots of other information. 

The main points for me in particular were to limit my intake of carbs and sugar, and test an hour after each meal. Mornings are very important as the body tends to go into overdrive if given sugary or carby things after the sleeping 'fast' so she really urged me to stay away from cereals, fruit etc until later on (i have found a weight watchers yoghurt is fab, then an hour after i test my levels, then can eat a bit of toast or some fruit once my body has woken up a bit!). She also showed me on a plate how our dinners should be made up - one third of lean meat or equivalent, one third or more of salad or greens, one third or preferably less of carb such as brown rice/potatoes. The guide she gave me was no more than three medium egg sized potatoes or 2-3tbsps of rice/mash/pasta. I found i have to do less than 1/3 carbs but i can still have enough to make it less boring. 

Hummm, drinks are another one full of empty sugars. Of course they prefer you to have water 24/7 but we all need a bit of flavour sometimes. She said i could have dilute juice like Robinsons as long as it was the sugar free range and watered down quite a lot. Tea and coffee decaf with no sugar and semi-skimmed/skimmed milk should be fine, fizzy drinks are also allowed in moderation again as long as they're the zero or sugar free varieties. Don't get taken in by sugar free sweeties or biscuits etc though as they all contain false sweeteners that have almost as many carbs of which sugars as normal foods do - they're just allowed to lable it 'sugar free' as it literally contains no 'sugar'.

Lastly as a basic rule of thumb, check the lables on everything. She said as long as the _carbohydrate per 100g_ and _of which sugars per 100g_ (or 100ml if talking about drinks) are both _under 10g_ then i should be ok to have it. 

anyway i'll stop rambling now! I'd give them a chase up if you haven't heard anything soon about seeing your new team - once you see someone you'll feel so much more informed and better about the whole situation. My team have also said women in the UK with GD should be scanned at 28 weeks, 32 weeks and 36 weeks just to monitor bubs growth and belly circumference - so best be looking into that too as if you leave it too long, they may forget (like they did with me) and have to try and fit you in for an emergency one last minute! Feel free to PM me if you ever need anymore info or feel like a chat! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

pip7890 said:


> higher than they were two weeks ago on the same food stuffs.
> 
> Weight wise I've put nothing on in 3 weeks since I started testing my bloods. Net gain so far in this pregnancy is therefore 8lb, although I was around 35lb overweight when I fell pregnant. I'm sure when this baby is born I'm going to end up weighing less than when I started!

I haven't gained any weight in a month. Do your doctors seem concerned by not gaining any weight? I feel really weird about not having gained anything...and I feel like I'm eating much more than before on the GD diet. Good to know I'm not alone though. 



Green Glitter said:


> I am scheduled for my dietician appointment on 10/4 @ 9 AM. They wanted it Monday, but the didn't have any morning meetings available at the location near my work. So my OBG basically said to eat healthy and watch the carb intake and take my sugars 4 times a day until I meet with the nutritionist/dietician. My husband is type 2 diabetic, on metformin and insulin, so she said he can be my guide until I speak to a dietician for a diet around my pregnancy.

Have you been given a range to stay in by your OB? I was told keep it between 80 and 110, 2 hours after a meal. I bet you're doing a good job on your own and with your hubby! I personally found my dietician to be kind of useless...I've been given more useful information on GD in the past 2 pages of this thread than the dietician gave me (she just gave me carb ranges to stay in). Good luck at your appt. 



Cuffy said:


> the My mil decided we would check my blood sugar this lunchtime before food as fil is diabetic and I got a 10.9 so I'd quite like to get things under control-I'm trying to be sensible but I don't know what foods are causing the biggest increases! Thanks girls :)

That's pretty high for before lunch, even after, but it's understandable as you haven't been given any advice yet. Maybe you can call and relay your reading and see if they can get you in sooner.

Vintage, thanks for sharing your experiences! I find that very useful. I'm sorry you had so much guilt over formula feeding! I plan on breastfeeding if I can but I was formula fed, as were practically a whole generation of babies born in the 80s (at least in my circles..I learned nearly all of my cousins were formula fed as it was very trendy) and we are all healthy adults. :hugs: 

sparkly, thanks for all of the tips. :thumbup: I found your post to be super useful!! 

AFM, it was my baby shower yesterday!!! Lovely, lovely day.... but pretty full of guilt food wise....:blush:. I had the sweets and the white bread, etc, and didn't count carbs, AND forgot to do my 2 hour post lunch reading. I went out for Mexican food for dinner and came home and had candy for dessert. I did a random reading before bed and it was 127 and then I woke up with it at 107 fasting!!! Like 30 points higher than normal fasting for me. I feel so bad!! I hope I didn't have some crazy high readings yesterday that I will never know about that did some damage or something.


----------



## Allie84

jonnanne3 said:


> I did a little experiment this morning. They told me not to have juice or fruit before noon and no sugar. Well I had my orange juice and Opps All Berries (captn crunch cereal) cereal and my coffee with my cream and sugar. I did my first draw when I woke up and it was 87 (perfect) and then I did my 2 hour draw and it was 112!!!!!!! After all that sugar and juice, I broke it down perfectly!!!!!!!!!! She wanted it below 120 after meals and this one was at 112!!!!!!! So i think I will watch what I eat, but I don't have to cut out everything! It may come back and bite me in the ass, but so far so good! If I see that it isn't doing what it is supposed to do, then I will go back to a STRICK diet, but I think I will be just fine watching it!

Yum! I love cereal. My experience is I was getting in the 80s 2 hours after breakfast (I'm meant to stay under 110) with the guidelines I was giving, so I ended up adding a yogurt to my usual oatmeal to 'up' my carbs a bit. But then I got a little cocky with my AM readings, and learned I was able to keep it under 110 even with cold cereal and sweetened chai tea, etc....and then one day, I did the same thing and it was much higher...with me eating the same things! HORMONES. So, I say, enjoy it while you can get away with it!! If your numbers are within range, go for it. Because like me, within 3 weeks they started creeping up (as this week has been my worst so far). Hopefully they won't do that for you, though.


----------



## Allie84

OKay I'm totally spamming this thread today haha.

I've encountered something wacky with my readings 1 hour vs. 2 hour post prandial. I was told to test at 2 hours and my numbers have been *mostly* in range. I decided to test at 1 hour tonight and I got a reading of 160 (8.8)! I tested again at 2 hours and it was normal.....does this mean I've been 'peaking' at 160 all this time I've been getting normal readings at 2 hours? I just read readings over 140 (7.7) at any time results in tissue death and lots of problems. :(


----------



## cranberry987

Guidelines vary on whether you test one hour or two hour. Just follow what you're told tbh. My Dsn has said that it used to be two hrs here and they changed it and now it's a lot harder to keep in target. Try not to stress too much, we just do the best we can tbh. Worrying won't reduce your bg. As long as you're eating well and keeping them informed then not much you can do really. Not like your hba1c is gonna come out at that level, it's just a peak

Also bear in mind that most issues are caused in first tri.


----------



## jonnanne3

Allie84 said:


> jonnanne3 said:
> 
> 
> I did a little experiment this morning. They told me not to have juice or fruit before noon and no sugar. Well I had my orange juice and Opps All Berries (captn crunch cereal) cereal and my coffee with my cream and sugar. I did my first draw when I woke up and it was 87 (perfect) and then I did my 2 hour draw and it was 112!!!!!!! After all that sugar and juice, I broke it down perfectly!!!!!!!!!! She wanted it below 120 after meals and this one was at 112!!!!!!! So i think I will watch what I eat, but I don't have to cut out everything! It may come back and bite me in the ass, but so far so good! If I see that it isn't doing what it is supposed to do, then I will go back to a STRICK diet, but I think I will be just fine watching it!
> 
> Yum! I love cereal. My experience is I was getting in the 80s 2 hours after breakfast (I'm meant to stay under 110) with the guidelines I was giving, so I ended up adding a yogurt to my usual oatmeal to 'up' my carbs a bit. But then I got a little cocky with my AM readings, and learned I was able to keep it under 110 even with cold cereal and sweetened chai tea, etc....and then one day, I did the same thing and it was much higher...with me eating the same things! HORMONES. So, I say, enjoy it while you can get away with it!! If your numbers are within range, go for it. Because like me, within 3 weeks they started creeping up (as this week has been my worst so far). Hopefully they won't do that for you, though.Click to expand...

That is great that you were able to keep it like that for a while. My doctor said that the further you get, the more your numbers will go up. I guess at that point, maybe the baby starts producing his/her own insulin and it can really offset ours? Makes sense a little :blush:. So far all of my numbers have been pretty good, with the exception of yesterday morning. It was 122. That is the highest reading I have had since I have started monitoring this. But on an average, mine are right around 109-95. I even went out last night and had a burger with onion rings and it was 95 2 hours after!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 
It sucks that yours have to be so low of being 110. But i guess every doctor is different in what they think is better for each person.


----------



## cranberry987

:( I've had to double my insulin this last week or so probably because of having the shingles. Thing is I hypo 2-3 hrs later even if I snack. Cant reduce the insulin or my 1 hr level will be out of range. Getting bored of glucose tabs tbh but I can't be bothered to eat more than I already am.


----------



## jonnanne3

cranberry987 said:


> :( I've had to double my insulin this last week or so probably because of having the shingles. Thing is I hypo 2-3 hrs later even if I snack. Cant reduce the insulin or my 1 hr level will be out of range. Getting bored of glucose tabs tbh but I can't be bothered to eat more than I already am.

:hugs:


----------



## highhopes19

hi ladies... ive had to ring the diabetic nurse as im getting worried it doesnt seem to matter what im eating the last few days my levels have rocketed!!! :'(

im eating the food theyve suggested, im probably going wrong somewhere.... but not sure where :(

also seems to be what i eat one day may be ok... but the next day it wont be :(

yesterday morning i had 1 weetabix and my level was 10.4!!!!


----------



## cranberry987

are you ill or anything brewing? thats whats made my levels shoot up recently. otherwise it might 'just' be hormones. 

if its any consolation sometimes diet control alone just isnt enough and you need a bit of extra help. do your best tho, cant do any more after all :) 

hope the dsn is helpful.

x


----------



## Cuffy

Thanks Sparklyjubbly & Allie84 your advice helped a lot I've been feeling so guilty and odd with food this weekend I'm scared to eat! 

I have my appointment tomorrow afternoon so that was quite quick. The lady I worked with was saying she didn't transfer care as she got her levels back down, I was under the understanding today from the chap on the phone that I would be transferring care to their team and my consultant (Twins & neonatal pediatrician!) Is that right or is it that the lady I work with was close to failing but still in normal range?

Also I already have scans every 4 weeks for growth because they are twins does anyone know if that will stay the same or if they will scan more frequently?

Thanks girls :) x


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Hey ladies, first of all big hugs to those who are struggling at the moment. :hugs:

Quick update from me - saw my diabetes team today who noticed i had +4ketones and +1 protein in my urine again today (same last time i went) and was well over in my blood ketone test too. They then weighed me and realised i've lost 9lbs in a week and a half. Baby is fine but the ketone levels and fast weight loss means my body isn't coping alone - so i've been put on Metformin :( 

I kind of saw it coming. Being drug controlled as well as diet now will let me eat more and hopefully stop the weightloss and ketones which is a good thing. I'm freaked out though as it means i'm definitely being induced and only have 4 weeks to go now! :wacko: So much to take in in one day - i honestly thought i'd be able to do this diet alone and had no idea i'd lost such a big amount of weight in a small time, but to keep my numbers under my body has been going into starvation mode and using far too much fat as energy. Oh well, time to start the next leg of this crazy gd journey!


----------



## highhopes19

cranberry987 said:


> are you ill or anything brewing? thats whats made my levels shoot up recently. otherwise it might 'just' be hormones.
> 
> if its any consolation sometimes diet control alone just isnt enough and you need a bit of extra help. do your best tho, cant do any more after all :)
> 
> hope the dsn is helpful.
> 
> x

ive felt a bit sicky today, but i dont think im coming down with anything though:nope:.

well i phoned the diabetic unit and they said they'd get somone to call me back and they still havent :(

thankyou for the advice :hugs:, its so frustrating when your trying hard and nothing seems to be happening :cry:. im hoping they wont put me on insulin as im a big wimp of needles....checking my bloods is enough LOL :haha:

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Might not be everyones thing but just wanted to say that its not cut and dry that you need induction if youre on meds like metformin and even insulin. The hospital will tell you its for the good of the baby of course but if you look into it theres very weak evidence supporting it and lots saying that its unneccessary. 

Just mentioning it in case people didnt know, not making a judgement of course. some people prefer to follow what the doctors say to the letter and thats fine, mine are twats tho so i check everything they say with a fine tooth comb :p


----------



## Fairybabe

Highhopes, I think that kind of craziness is par for the course in gd. Darn hormones. Soooo frustrating. That's why I ended up on metformin. Hope the dsn sorts you out.
Fairy x


----------



## pbuggy2284

highhopes19 said:


> hi ladies... ive had to ring the diabetic nurse as im getting worried it doesnt seem to matter what im eating the last few days my levels have rocketed!!! :'(
> 
> im eating the food theyve suggested, im probably going wrong somewhere.... but not sure where :(
> 
> also seems to be what i eat one day may be ok... but the next day it wont be :(
> 
> yesterday morning i had 1 weetabix and my level was 10.4!!!!

What are you drinking?


----------



## pbuggy2284

sparklyjubbly said:


> Hey ladies, first of all big hugs to those who are struggling at the moment. :hugs:
> 
> Quick update from me - saw my diabetes team today who noticed i had +4ketones and +1 protein in my urine again today (same last time i went) and was well over in my blood ketone test too. They then weighed me and realised i've lost 9lbs in a week and a half. Baby is fine but the ketone levels and fast weight loss means my body isn't coping alone - so i've been put on Metformin :(
> 
> I kind of saw it coming. Being drug controlled as well as diet now will let me eat more and hopefully stop the weightloss and ketones which is a good thing. I'm freaked out though as it means i'm definitely being induced and only have 4 weeks to go now! :wacko: So much to take in in one day - i honestly thought i'd be able to do this diet alone and had no idea i'd lost such a big amount of weight in a small time, but to keep my numbers under my body has been going into starvation mode and using far too much fat as energy. Oh well, time to start the next leg of this crazy gd journey!

Im sorry hun :( :hugs: I know you struggled with food and being hungry so now you can eat more hopefully!


----------



## pbuggy2284

highhopes19 said:


> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> are you ill or anything brewing? thats whats made my levels shoot up recently. otherwise it might 'just' be hormones.
> 
> if its any consolation sometimes diet control alone just isnt enough and you need a bit of extra help. do your best tho, cant do any more after all :)
> 
> hope the dsn is helpful.
> 
> x
> 
> ive felt a bit sicky today, but i dont think im coming down with anything though:nope:.
> 
> well i phoned the diabetic unit and they said they'd get somone to call me back and they still havent :(
> 
> thankyou for the advice :hugs:, its so frustrating when your trying hard and nothing seems to be happening :cry:. im hoping they wont put me on insulin as im a big wimp of needles....checking my bloods is enough LOL :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Honestly, My needles hurt less then the finger pricks! Who would have thunk!


----------



## Green Glitter

> Have you been given a range to stay in by your OB? I was told keep it between 80 and 110, 2 hours after a meal. I bet you're doing a good job on your own and with your hubby! I personally found my dietician to be kind of useless...I've been given more useful information on GD in the past 2 pages of this thread than the dietician gave me (she just gave me carb ranges to stay in). Good luck at your appt.

Allie - great question. LOL. I wasn't given a range, so I've just been following what they told my husband, which was to aim for 90-120 (slightly different). I know I've had some horrible days, and then I'll have a great one. It is easier with my husband, so I can have a bit of advice when I get stuck. But I agree that I've learned so much reading the information on here, which is lovely to have this support. Again, thank you!!!

One thing I've learned, for those with the needle prick hurting, is that there is a new lancet out called the Delica, from One Touch. It's their thinnest needle, and I honestly don't feel it. I'd definitely look into it for anyone that wants something with less sting. :D LOL. You hardly feel it at all. I urge you to Google. :)


----------



## highhopes19

pbuggy2284 said:


> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies... ive had to ring the diabetic nurse as im getting worried it doesnt seem to matter what im eating the last few days my levels have rocketed!!! :'(
> 
> im eating the food theyve suggested, im probably going wrong somewhere.... but not sure where :(
> 
> also seems to be what i eat one day may be ok... but the next day it wont be :(
> 
> yesterday morning i had 1 weetabix and my level was 10.4!!!!
> 
> What are you drinking?Click to expand...

im drinking:

1 cup of tea a day- usually morning (could this be where im going wrong :shrug:. but i had tea with breakie yesterday morning and my level was good).
lots of water!
and around 1-2 small glasses of diet sugar free cola

xx


----------



## highhopes19

pbuggy2284 said:


> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranberry987 said:
> 
> 
> are you ill or anything brewing? thats whats made my levels shoot up recently. otherwise it might 'just' be hormones.
> 
> if its any consolation sometimes diet control alone just isnt enough and you need a bit of extra help. do your best tho, cant do any more after all :)
> 
> hope the dsn is helpful.
> 
> x
> 
> ive felt a bit sicky today, but i dont think im coming down with anything though:nope:.
> 
> well i phoned the diabetic unit and they said they'd get somone to call me back and they still havent :(
> 
> thankyou for the advice :hugs:, its so frustrating when your trying hard and nothing seems to be happening :cry:. im hoping they wont put me on insulin as im a big wimp of needles....checking my bloods is enough LOL :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly, My needles hurt less then the finger pricks! Who would have thunk!Click to expand...

really phew!! thats a relief, feel a bit more at ease now at the prospect of it :flower:
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

well my 28w appt was ridiculous. was told to google the risks of the flu jab and mw denied that breast milk banks existed. seriously, how do i know more about my care than she does. changing mw before my 31w appt tho

i keep having hypos 3-4 hrs after meals because of the amount of insulin i need. i found some info about reactive hypoglycemia which basically needs more protein in my diet i think so im gonna try and get a dietician appt. the last one at 8w was fresh out of uni tho and was useless, didnt have any ideas about anything i could eat differently.

measuring 4w ahead but seeing as i was fine 4w ago im ignoring that, the fundal height is horribly innaccurate and im having horribly innacurate growth scans so with those combined they might be able to have a guess at the weight of the baby.

usual crap about home birth, everything she said was general points tho, not specific to diabetes and it wasnt new info so doesnt change my mind. she told me id have to go in to hospital for monitoring for 24 hrs because theres no way i can monitor baby at home. this is total bullshit shes just not up to speed on current practices. I dont know what the machine is called or how to they do it but there IS a way to do it.


----------



## pbuggy2284

highhopes19 said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies... ive had to ring the diabetic nurse as im getting worried it doesnt seem to matter what im eating the last few days my levels have rocketed!!! :'(
> 
> im eating the food theyve suggested, im probably going wrong somewhere.... but not sure where :(
> 
> also seems to be what i eat one day may be ok... but the next day it wont be :(
> 
> yesterday morning i had 1 weetabix and my level was 10.4!!!!
> 
> What are you drinking?Click to expand...
> 
> im drinking:
> 
> 1 cup of tea a day- usually morning (could this be where im going wrong :shrug:. but i had tea with breakie yesterday morning and my level was good).
> lots of water!
> and around 1-2 small glasses of diet sugar free cola
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Shouldnt effect it but ive been getting odd readings too. This morning it was saying 156 when It should have been under 130. I did it again on a different finger and it gave me 129.
Also the other day I must have had ketchup on my finger when I did the finger prick and it was 343!! I washed my hands and took it again. It ended up being within range.
Maybe you had something on your hands?


----------



## cranberry987

bet that 343 scared the crap out of you lol. mine never told me to wash my hands and i use handcream with honey in so that was a fun few weeks til i worked it out....


----------



## highhopes19

pbuggy2284 said:


> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highhopes19 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies... ive had to ring the diabetic nurse as im getting worried it doesnt seem to matter what im eating the last few days my levels have rocketed!!! :'(
> 
> im eating the food theyve suggested, im probably going wrong somewhere.... but not sure where :(
> 
> also seems to be what i eat one day may be ok... but the next day it wont be :(
> 
> yesterday morning i had 1 weetabix and my level was 10.4!!!!
> 
> What are you drinking?Click to expand...
> 
> im drinking:
> 
> 1 cup of tea a day- usually morning (could this be where im going wrong :shrug:. but i had tea with breakie yesterday morning and my level was good).
> lots of water!
> and around 1-2 small glasses of diet sugar free cola
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Shouldnt effect it but ive been getting odd readings too. This morning it was saying 156 when It should have been under 130. I did it again on a different finger and it gave me 129.
> Also the other day I must have had ketchup on my finger when I did the finger prick and it was 343!! I washed my hands and took it again. It ended up being within range.
> Maybe you had something on your hands?Click to expand...

thats a good i dea i didnt think of that thankyou :flower:.

i phoned my DN and their going to put me on metformin from tomorrow got to pick the perscription up in the morning

:flower:

xxx


----------



## pbuggy2284

cranberry987 said:


> bet that 343 scared the crap out of you lol. mine never told me to wash my hands and i use handcream with honey in so that was a fun few weeks til i worked it out....

Yeah it did! I was like wait, I eat the same thing every morning, this is wrong..lol


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Just took my first Metformin! :wacko: I have to have to dilute granuals as i can't swallow tabs, tasted ok actually. I hope i don't get any of the side effects listed as it's my 30th birthday tomorrow and really don't want to feel :sick:

I'm kind of excited to see what it does to my numbers - i had a slice of toasted burgen with marmite and a low fat yoghurt. This'd usually push me over 14 - only an hour to wait! Anyone have any side effects with their Metformin? xox


----------



## Cuffy

Good luck Sparkly, hope te metformin sorts things out for you! My friend takes it for pcos and is in first tri she finds it makes her feel sicky-even before being pg.

Well the finger pricking has started and I'm seeing the team at hospital next week so far I haven't got in any ranges even the one at wake up was over but I'm trying really hard so hopefully I can get them down! Hope everyone else is having a good week :) x


----------



## Fairybabe

Sparkly, good luck with the metformin. I felt a bit queasy for the first couple of days, tehn that went. I also felt a bit looser in the bowel movement departmetn, but again , just a couple of days then it settled. I go through the same each time i have to up the dosage. Just remember to stay well hydrated. 

Cranberry, re breast milk banks, tehy exist in some places but not all. I asked about htem and my local area doesn't have one, neareast is about 60miles away. However here's some really interesting info re colostrum. My local NCT breastfeeding counsellor ahs passed me a leaflet from the Royal Free Hospital in London (i'm nowhere near tehre) which tehy give to diabetic (all types) women. It suggests you can start hand expressing and freezing colostrum from 36 weeks preggers. That way if your milk is slow in coming in or baby needs extra to stabilise blood sugar, then you have your own stuff. You can collect it in sterile containers then use sterile pipettes to transfer it into the infant breastmilk freezerbags you can buy in boots etc. Also, whilst in early labour, it says you can use a breast pump to help gather colostrum, and that the nipple stimulation involved will help the labour. I've just emailed our hospital's infant feeding co-ordinator to see what facilities there will be for us to bring frozen supplies to the hosp to be stored incase we need them. But if you are at home, that's not an issue. 

Fairy x


----------



## jonnanne3

GD update. The doctor called yesterday about my A1C results and she said they were 5.7 which is prediabetic. It's on the lower end, but it is still something to keep an eye on. My daily numbers are great and I do not have to go on insulin. She said keep up the good work and keep my appointments. I go tomorrow to see the nurse practictioner and she will go over my numbers again.


----------



## highhopes19

sparklyjubbly said:


> Just took my first Metformin! :wacko: I have to have to dilute granuals as i can't swallow tabs, tasted ok actually. I hope i don't get any of the side effects listed as it's my 30th birthday tomorrow and really don't want to feel :sick:
> 
> I'm kind of excited to see what it does to my numbers - i had a slice of toasted burgen with marmite and a low fat yoghurt. This'd usually push me over 14 - only an hour to wait! Anyone have any side effects with their Metformin? xox

good luck with the metformin hun... starting mine this evening hope they work for us :hugs:.

ive got to start 1 in the evening after evening meal for 3 days, and then add breakfast in after 3 days ive then got to have 2 in evening and then after another 3 days have eventually 2 in morning and 2 in evening.... she said she wanted to do it gradually as it can make me have diarreha (sp) somthing to look forward to im sure :dohh:.

my levels were usually really high after breakfat but the last 3 days theyve been really good 5.8 1 hour after and today 5.6 1 hour after last week they were double that!!

now for some reason lunch and dinner are high and not breakfast :wacko:.

i had a lovely beef stew last night freshly made tons of veg... didnt eat the beef since being pregnant meat tastes like dog food to me :sick:.
it was lovely, i only had a small bowl but i thought it wouldnt do anything major to my levels as it didnt have any nonos in it :shrug:.

i loved it..... but sadly it didnt love me- 9.9!!! meant to be under 7.8 :cry:.

im just hopeing the metformin works.... i really dont want to be induced early and want to go on for aslong as LO wants to, but obviously if her saftey is at risk then by all means i will have her early....

stupidly i booked up to go away before i found out i was expecting me go on the 28th october and come home 31st so only a few days and its only an hour away.... MW said its fine go for it and that'll do me good as long as im relaxing obviously :thumbup:. just got to take my notes, hospital bag etc :happydance:.

just wondering though my dad is diabetic and he said that diabetics need to be careful with there feet.... so im guessing it wouldnt be safe for me to have the fish feet treatment:dohh:. if its not the fish will be relieved the state of my feet they'd need a week to recover :haha:

so would it be safe?

hope everyones well :kiss:

xxxx


----------



## highhopes19

highhopes19 said:


> sparklyjubbly said:
> 
> 
> Just took my first Metformin! :wacko: I have to have to dilute granuals as i can't swallow tabs, tasted ok actually. I hope i don't get any of the side effects listed as it's my 30th birthday tomorrow and really don't want to feel :sick:
> 
> I'm kind of excited to see what it does to my numbers - i had a slice of toasted burgen with marmite and a low fat yoghurt. This'd usually push me over 14 - only an hour to wait! Anyone have any side effects with their Metformin? xox
> 
> good luck with the metformin hun... starting mine this evening hope they work for us :hugs:.
> 
> ive got to start 1 in the evening after evening meal for 3 days, and then add breakfast in after 3 days ive then got to have 2 in evening and then after another 3 days have eventually 2 in morning and 2 in evening.... she said she wanted to do it gradually as it can make me have diarreha (sp) somthing to look forward to im sure :dohh:.
> 
> my levels were usually really high after breakfat but the last 3 days theyve been really good 5.8 1 hour after and today 5.6 1 hour after last week they were double that!!
> 
> now for some reason lunch and dinner are high and not breakfast :wacko:.
> 
> i had a lovely beef stew last night freshly made tons of veg... didnt eat the beef since being pregnant meat tastes like dog food to me :sick:.
> it was lovely, i only had a small bowl but i thought it wouldnt do anything major to my levels as it didnt have any nonos in it :shrug:.
> 
> i loved it..... but sadly it didnt love me- 9.9!!! meant to be under 7.8 :cry:.
> 
> im just hopeing the metformin works.... i really dont want to be induced early and want to go on for aslong as LO wants to, but obviously if her saftey is at risk then by all means i will have her early....
> 
> stupidly i booked up to go away before i found out i was expecting me go on the 28th october and come home 31st so only a few days and its only an hour away.... MW said its fine go for it and that'll do me good as long as im relaxing obviously :thumbup:. just got to take my notes, hospital bag etc :happydance:.
> 
> just wondering though my dad is diabetic and he said that diabetics need to be careful with there feet.... so im guessing it wouldnt be safe for me to have the fish feet treatment:dohh:. if its not the fish will be relieved the state of my feet they'd need a week to recover :haha:
> 
> so would it be safe?
> 
> hope everyones well :kiss:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

also my DN said i can have sugar free jelly.... bad idea im now seriously craving strawberry sugarfree jelly all day everyday :dohh:.

is this a no no to eat in a large amount..... ive made a few in the fridge and there just calling to be eaten :blush:?


xxxx


----------



## pbuggy2284

jonnanne3 said:


> GD update. The doctor called yesterday about my A1C results and she said they were 5.7 which is prediabetic. It's on the lower end, but it is still something to keep an eye on. My daily numbers are great and I do not have to go on insulin. She said keep up the good work and keep my appointments. I go tomorrow to see the nurse practictioner and she will go over my numbers again.

My number was 6.1 and they told me I won't have diabetes after I deliever and it will just be during pregnancys but I will get it in about 10 years if im not careful. The cut off is 6.0 for that test usually...Odd. :wacko:
I hate how different doctors say different things..


----------



## jonnanne3

I completely understand what you mean! My brother has diabetes and he said that my number was fine. I think so too, but I guess my doctor is just a bit anal! LOL! She told me my fasting munber was too high when it was 91 and it wasn't supposed to go over 99????????? How is that high?


----------



## vintage67

Metformin isn't used much in the US during pregnancy. A lot of type 2's and PCOS sufferers are removed from it when they get pregnant. 

When not pregnant, I take 2 metformin a day with one insulin injection in the evening.

Metformin upsets my stomach and gives me diarrhea. : (


----------



## MrsBurton09

Hey ladies I am looking for some support bc right now I am an emotional roller coaster..I will start by telling alittle about myself/pregnancy. 

I am 21 yrs old. Expecting a baby girl Dec. 12, 2011. I have pcos and have struggled getting pregnant ever since we got married. I concieved on my first round of clomid 50 mg. I was told at the age of 16 I would never have children which rly upset me and that I have pcos..I was put on metformin and birthcontrol at that time. I didn't rly take metformin bc it upset my stomach. And everyone knows if you have pcos you are more than likely prediabetic or diabetic. I was prediabetic and just controled my levels by eating and exercising. 

Dr. didn't do the sugar drink test thing bc he said I am already diabetic and he just had me monitor my sugars 2 days each week 4 times each day. Sugars have been good fasting sugars have been great which he said is the most important. This past week I had a couple higher numbers like 156 for lunch and dinner and then one other day it was in the 140's for breakfast and dinner. So at this last apt. dr. put me on Glyburide 2.5 mg take twice a day everyday. I am so nervous I don't want to play with my sugars. I was warned that my sugar will drop and to keep candy or orange juice near by at all times. 

I just feel like this isn't the right thing for me. I would rather check my sugars every single day before taking this pill. I only had a couple high numbers but every other time its been normal..just want to sit down and cry bc today it the first day of taking the pills.


----------



## Allie84

Sugar free jelly should be fine to eat, as much as you want!

Am I the only one still eating sweets? I just include them in my carb allowance. For example last night we went out to eat at a diner after lamaze and I had bacon, sausage, egg white ommlette, strawberry crepe and and pancakes w/ syrup...since the savory stuff wasa carb free I 'used' my carbs on the crepe/pancakes. Is that bad to do?

I also had a bit of chocolate with my toast this morning. :blush: We'll see how I am in 2 hours! 

Johnanne, that's great you've been told you're right on track! 

highhopes, I'm not sure about the fish thing....can you just get a pedicure? I got a pedicure last week and it was heavenly! 

sparkly, good luck in the metformin. Here they jump from diet controlled to insulin like vintage said so I'm really familiar. Hope you can avoid the tummy trouble though!

pbuggy, strange about the different fingers, different readings. Any idea why that happens? :shrug:

AFM you may remember I was struggling to get extra monitoring with the GD....well, I pissed off my doc at my appt yesterday but she agreed to giving me an u/s to measure baby and also some BPP. I'm very relieved! She said I would be treated like a normal pregnancy but since I kicked up a fuss I'll get the extra GD monitoring. Oh, and she was much more relaxed about my blood sugar numbers than the dietician...she thinks at 2 hours 120 (6.6) or under is okay, whereas my dietician wants them below 110. I guess I'll listen to the doc? I'm measuring ahead for the first time as well....


----------



## pbuggy2284

vintage67 said:


> Metformin isn't used much in the US during pregnancy. A lot of type 2's and PCOS sufferers are removed from it when they get pregnant.
> 
> When not pregnant, I take 2 metformin a day with one insulin injection in the evening.
> 
> Metformin upsets my stomach and gives me diarrhea. : (

O man that sucks about the metformin :( but I kinda wish I had the 2nd part of that now:haha: 3rd trimester sucks!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Allie84 said:


> Sugar free jelly should be fine to eat, as much as you want!
> 
> Am I the only one still eating sweets? I just include them in my carb allowance. For example last night we went out to eat at a diner after lamaze and I had bacon, sausage, egg white ommlette, strawberry crepe and and pancakes w/ syrup...since the savory stuff wasa carb free I 'used' my carbs on the crepe/pancakes. Is that bad to do?
> 
> I also had a bit of chocolate with my toast this morning. :blush: We'll see how I am in 2 hours!
> 
> Johnanne, that's great you've been told you're right on track!
> 
> highhopes, I'm not sure about the fish thing....can you just get a pedicure? I got a pedicure last week and it was heavenly!
> 
> sparkly, good luck in the metformin. Here they jump from diet controlled to insulin like vintage said so I'm really familiar. Hope you can avoid the tummy trouble though!
> 
> pbuggy, strange about the different fingers, different readings. Any idea why that happens? :shrug:
> 
> AFM you may remember I was struggling to get extra monitoring with the GD....well, I pissed off my doc at my appt yesterday but she agreed to giving me an u/s to measure baby and also some BPP. I'm very relieved! She said I would be treated like a normal pregnancy but since I kicked up a fuss I'll get the extra GD monitoring. Oh, and she was much more relaxed about my blood sugar numbers than the dietician...she thinks at 2 hours 120 (6.6) or under is okay, whereas my dietician wants them below 110. I guess I'll listen to the doc? I'm measuring ahead for the first time as well....

No idea why but im going to mention it to my OB tomorrow and see what she says.
Im glad you finally got your doctor to monitor closely. I think im also going to ask if we are doing another ultrasound at 36 weeks. My baby is starting to feel like a bowling ball on my bladder :(


----------



## pbuggy2284

MrsBurton09 said:


> Hey ladies I am looking for some support bc right now I am an emotional roller coaster..I will start by telling alittle about myself/pregnancy.
> 
> I am 21 yrs old. Expecting a baby girl Dec. 12, 2011. I have pcos and have struggled getting pregnant ever since we got married. I concieved on my first round of clomid 50 mg. I was told at the age of 16 I would never have children which rly upset me and that I have pcos..I was put on metformin and birthcontrol at that time. I didn't rly take metformin bc it upset my stomach. And everyone knows if you have pcos you are more than likely prediabetic or diabetic. I was prediabetic and just controled my levels by eating and exercising.
> 
> Dr. didn't do the sugar drink test thing bc he said I am already diabetic and he just had me monitor my sugars 2 days each week 4 times each day. Sugars have been good fasting sugars have been great which he said is the most important. This past week I had a couple higher numbers like 156 for lunch and dinner and then one other day it was in the 140's for breakfast and dinner. So at this last apt. dr. put me on Glyburide 2.5 mg take twice a day everyday. I am so nervous I don't want to play with my sugars. I was warned that my sugar will drop and to keep candy or orange juice near by at all times.
> 
> I just feel like this isn't the right thing for me. I would rather check my sugars every single day before taking this pill. I only had a couple high numbers but every other time its been normal..just want to sit down and cry bc today it the first day of taking the pills.

Congrats on the pregnancy hun. Try and keep your head up! You only have 11more weeks! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

I've looked into expressing but common consensus is that you get a ridiculously small amount and is super painful so you end up with sore boobs nice and ready for baby to latch onto :/ I just want some banked milk as a backup rly to take the pressure off. 

Been cutting down on the insulin today and still been a bit low so think the shingles might be leaving. Had to eat cake a few times today ^^

Things are starting to ramp up a bit now. Have a birth planning appt with my Doula in a few wks. Then will talk to the hospital see if they'll monitor me without daily pressure to induce - if they go on about it every day and try to pressure me then it's just gonna be so stressful and defy the point of monitoring. I'm happy to have one last conversation but it seems like it's every appt they do their arse covering lecture and I'm a bit tired of it

Then have head of midwifery and new mw (yey) coming round around 34w. Then we buy pool, then babytime. Gah!! Feel like I need loads more weeks to prepare but I don't think there's enough time in the whole of time itself!


----------



## vintage67

MrsBurton09 said:


> Hey ladies I am looking for some support bc right now I am an emotional roller coaster..I will start by telling alittle about myself/pregnancy.
> 
> I am 21 yrs old. Expecting a baby girl Dec. 12, 2011. I have pcos and have struggled getting pregnant ever since we got married. I concieved on my first round of clomid 50 mg. I was told at the age of 16 I would never have children which rly upset me and that I have pcos..I was put on metformin and birthcontrol at that time. I didn't rly take metformin bc it upset my stomach. And everyone knows if you have pcos you are more than likely prediabetic or diabetic. I was prediabetic and just controled my levels by eating and exercising.
> 
> Dr. didn't do the sugar drink test thing bc he said I am already diabetic and he just had me monitor my sugars 2 days each week 4 times each day. Sugars have been good fasting sugars have been great which he said is the most important. This past week I had a couple higher numbers like 156 for lunch and dinner and then one other day it was in the 140's for breakfast and dinner. So at this last apt. dr. put me on Glyburide 2.5 mg take twice a day everyday. I am so nervous I don't want to play with my sugars. I was warned that my sugar will drop and to keep candy or orange juice near by at all times.
> 
> I just feel like this isn't the right thing for me. I would rather check my sugars every single day before taking this pill. I only had a couple high numbers but every other time its been normal..just want to sit down and cry bc today it the first day of taking the pills.

I have to say that I'm a bit surpised by the use of glyburide by your doctor. It is a Pregnancy Category C drug. And please, I'm not trying to scare you!
PCOS and type 2 diabetes are certainly often linked.


----------



## MrsBurton09

vintage67 said:


> MrsBurton09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I am looking for some support bc right now I am an emotional roller coaster..I will start by telling alittle about myself/pregnancy.
> 
> I am 21 yrs old. Expecting a baby girl Dec. 12, 2011. I have pcos and have struggled getting pregnant ever since we got married. I concieved on my first round of clomid 50 mg. I was told at the age of 16 I would never have children which rly upset me and that I have pcos..I was put on metformin and birthcontrol at that time. I didn't rly take metformin bc it upset my stomach. And everyone knows if you have pcos you are more than likely prediabetic or diabetic. I was prediabetic and just controled my levels by eating and exercising.
> 
> Dr. didn't do the sugar drink test thing bc he said I am already diabetic and he just had me monitor my sugars 2 days each week 4 times each day. Sugars have been good fasting sugars have been great which he said is the most important. This past week I had a couple higher numbers like 156 for lunch and dinner and then one other day it was in the 140's for breakfast and dinner. So at this last apt. dr. put me on Glyburide 2.5 mg take twice a day everyday. I am so nervous I don't want to play with my sugars. I was warned that my sugar will drop and to keep candy or orange juice near by at all times.
> 
> I just feel like this isn't the right thing for me. I would rather check my sugars every single day before taking this pill. I only had a couple high numbers but every other time its been normal..just want to sit down and cry bc today it the first day of taking the pills.
> 
> I have to say that I'm a bit surpised by the use of glyburide by your doctor. It is a Pregnancy Category C drug. And please, I'm not trying to scare you!
> PCOS and type 2 diabetes are certainly often linked.Click to expand...

What does the Pregnancy Category C drug mean? I don't understand and I feel so lost and confused. I know PCOS and Diabetes are linked I have been prediabetic before pregnancy and have been monitored the whole time during pregnancy but dr. didn't do the sugar drink test bc I was being monitored already and he said it was pointless?!? Idk I don't think my numbers have been that bad to be put on meds. My fasting has been in the 70's-80's which he said was good he wanted the fasting under a 100. Breakfast, lunch, and dinner..he wanted them to stay under 140 two hrs after I ate. I have had them under 140 every time except for those couple of times and then they weren't rly that high over. I am lost and upset.:cry:


----------



## vintage67

Here is one site on glyburide.

https://diabetes.emedtv.com/glyburide/glyburide-and-pregnancy.html

My high risk ob prescribed two medicines for me that were a "C" and one "D"!!! I know from working in a pharmacy for 5 years to research pills before I take them.

It does mention that the generic form is a "B", which most drugs are.


----------



## MrsBurton09

vintage67 said:


> Here is one site on glyburide.
> 
> https://diabetes.emedtv.com/glyburide/glyburide-and-pregnancy.html
> 
> My high risk ob prescribed two medicines for me that were a "C" and one "D"!!! I know from working in a pharmacy for 5 years to research pills before I take them.
> 
> It does mention that the generic form is a "B", which most drugs are.


The one I am on is classed as "B". I don't like the information I read. I researched it some last night and I think thats why I feel so uncomfortable taking it. But what am I suppose to do if my dr. thinks its the best thing for me at this time?? I rly don't think he would put me on something just to put me on something but who rly knows?!? He left to go to Greece for two weeks and told me he would see how I was doing when he got back. idk.:shrug:


----------



## vintage67

Hmm. I can understand your concern. Most US docs go to insulin when diet control doesn't work, although you will find a few that use metformin.

My high risk OB tried to convince me to take an antibiotic that was clearly not indicated for use until after 12 weeks gestation. I held off on taking it. Later, he tried to give me a different antibiotic that was a "D" and that was based on an assumption without even examining me.

It's not a lack of trust really; doctors just don't seem to know as much about medicines and their side effects as pharmacists do.

I'm in Kentucky also. Are you in Louisville or Lexington, or a smaller place?


----------



## pbuggy2284

vintage67 said:


> Hmm. I can understand your concern. Most US docs go to insulin when diet control doesn't work, although you will find a few that use metformin.
> 
> My high risk OB tried to convince me to take an antibiotic that was clearly not indicated for use until after 12 weeks gestation. I held off on taking it. Later, he tried to give me a different antibiotic that was a "D" and that was based on an assumption without even examining me.
> 
> It's not a lack of trust really; doctors just don't seem to know as much about medicines and their side effects as pharmacists do.
> 
> I'm in Kentucky also. Are you in Louisville or Lexington, or a smaller place?

Wow..I would say something. All my doctors take out the big book to make sure its safe to take something. I have a rash and my doctor took about a 1/2 hour just to find one that was a class b or a.


----------



## MrsBurton09

vintage67 said:


> Hmm. I can understand your concern. Most US docs go to insulin when diet control doesn't work, although you will find a few that use metformin.
> 
> My high risk OB tried to convince me to take an antibiotic that was clearly not indicated for use until after 12 weeks gestation. I held off on taking it. Later, he tried to give me a different antibiotic that was a "D" and that was based on an assumption without even examining me.
> 
> It's not a lack of trust really; doctors just don't seem to know as much about medicines and their side effects as pharmacists do.
> 
> I'm in Kentucky also. Are you in Louisville or Lexington, or a smaller place?

I trust my dr. it's just he wasn't very informative. My husband picked up the medicine from the pharmacy and they didn't tell him a whole lot besides for me to have candy and orange juice on hand at all times bc my sugar will drop fast while on this pill. I am 45 min or so from Lexington. I live in Mt. Sterling. Smaller place.


----------



## vintage67

To Pbuggy

Oh I did! And he didn't like it!

What I like best about this doctor though, is that he's a type 2 diabetic, so he has been understanding and easy to work with in that respect, and he sees a lot of older women like myself.


----------



## cranberry987

Hardly anything is class a. No one would test on pregnant women after all so you just gotta use judgement and weigh up the pros and cons. They're fine with prescribing metformin here as it's been used for so long I think.


----------



## vintage67

Metformin is gaining a bit more use over here; you run into the occassional woman on it. The glyburide surprised me though. Not saying it will harm her.

I just think we have to do a bit of research sometimes. In the US, where medicine is for profit, doctors are heavily courted by pharmaceutical companies with trips and luxury gifts. It can affect their prescribing habits, sadly.


----------



## MrsBurton09

I was on metformin as a teen and didn't do too well I stayed sick while on it so my mom and dad talked to my dr. and the took me off it and said I was fine as long as I ate right and exercised. Which has worked up until now I suppose...I still dont think my levels are that bad to be put on med. but I will talk to my dr. to see if I have to stay on it or not.


----------



## vintage67

My diabetes really took a turn at week 28 and has become very difficult to manage now. When I had GD with my son 7 years ago, it was the same way. From week 32 onward, things got a little crazy! It's scary and frustrating.


----------



## Cuffy

I got an 8.8 woooooohoooooo! Admittedly I was starving 2 hours after but I'm aiming for an 8 so :happydance: I'm chuffed! Steamed salmon, broccoli, cauli, carrots and 3 new pots and we have progress!


----------



## cranberry987

Im always surprised when any pregnant women goes along with any care (or conversely doesn't push for something if they want it/think they need it) just because their dr tells them to tbh. Whether it's meds or interventions we are the ones who live with the consequences and not the drs. People are very disempowered in general (not saying that applies here, I have no idea) and actually think they're not allowed to do stuff. I was actually told by someone that I wasn't allowed to refuse a scan. Dunno what they thought would happen....


----------



## vintage67

It just always pays to be an informed patient I think; ask a lot of good questions and do a bit of research. 

I always say that my doctors have hundreds of patients, and I only have one; ME. So I have to do my part in my own care.


----------



## garrickbaby

Hello girls, 

Does this sound normal, I had a bad craving so I went to fridays and had the jack daniels ribs and it came with fries, also they give you potato chips.... I ran to the store after I left and was feeling really tired all of a sudden so when I got home it was exactly 1hr after I ate and so I decided to take my sugar just in case it was really high, but it was only 108. I am on 1500mg of Metformin so i'm not sure if that's why its so low. I take my sugars 2hours after I eat so if its at 108 at an hour afterwards it will be really lower at 2hours afterwards. They gave me the 1-hr test about a month ago because i've alway been pre-diabetic and it was just a few points over when I took the test. 
Any thoughts? 

I just emailed my nutritionalist to see what she thought, so im waiting to hear back.


----------



## MrsBurton09

I dont just go along with the care my dr. gives me I do ask him questions and if I dont feel comfortable after talking to him I do my own research or come here for support or to see what others have done or what other options they have chose for themselves. I also make frequent calls to his office and talk to him or his staff all the time about the decisions he makes concerning my health and my baby's health. His office is closed today so I would have called him today to discuss this with him. I didn't know I was being disempowered...and that kind of offends me. Maybe the way I said something makes it seem that way but its totally wrong. I am just a young adult first pregnancy and first time dealing with GD and have never had an issue or had to be on meds til now. 

And this is why I dont rly post much.


----------



## cranberry987

I did say I didn't know if this applied to you and was talking in general. Sorry if it upset you


----------



## Fairybabe

Evening ladies! 
Anyone else on here planning/have experience of expressing and storing colostrum from 36weeks? If so, given we are looking at a few mls at a time, what do you use to store and freeze it? 

(Thought it sooo cute that a newborn's stomach is the size of a marble those first few days!)

Fairy x


----------



## MrsBurton09

Thanks for saying sorry bc it rly did offend me idk must be the hormones but I understand its your opinion and thats ok we all have them.


----------



## cranberry987

They can give you little syringe things here so you express into a spoon and suck it up. Then freeze the whole thing and feed baby with the syringe I think. A marble?! Didn't realise it was so small.


----------



## Fairybabe

Yeah at our nct class they had a set of marbles, by about 10days old it has grown to about the size of a golf ball I think. But that's why even 1ml of colustrum can make a diff in those first 48hrs. Thanks for the spoon/syringe idea.


----------



## cranberry987

Ask your diabetic specialist nurse. They might be able to get you some syringes and stuff. Or show you how to do it all even.


----------



## vintage67

I didn't mean to offend anyone. When I worked in the pharmacy, the pharmacist caught a lot of improperly prescribed meds. It was just a bit of a wake up call, so I've always been cautious. Meant the advice to check before taking something as just general advice.

Doctors have more _patients_ than *patience* sometimes and get in a hurry and prescribe before checking charts, etc. It does happen, and like I said, working in that pharmacy for 5 years was a real wake up call.


----------



## britishsaffy

Well, I got the call today that I failed my 1 hour GTT.
I have to take the 3 hr test on Oct 7th. I don't hold out much hope of passing since the baby was weighing at a 1lb at my 20 week scan so I think he's on the larger side already.

Oh well, what will be will be, right?


----------



## Cuffy

And as complications go this one is manageable! Good luck with your 3 hour test :hug:


----------



## cranberry987

well i thought id found a new breakfast (yey) veggie hotdog sausages and baked beans, had one mouthful and they were rank. so tip: dont buy the veggie hotdog sausages from asda!


----------



## pbuggy2284

vintage67 said:


> To Pbuggy
> 
> Oh I did! And he didn't like it!
> 
> What I like best about this doctor though, is that he's a type 2 diabetic, so he has been understanding and easy to work with in that respect, and he sees a lot of older women like myself.

Aww...that good that he is understanding. He sounds it :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Fairybabe said:


> Evening ladies!
> Anyone else on here planning/have experience of expressing and storing colostrum from 36weeks? If so, given we are looking at a few mls at a time, what do you use to store and freeze it?
> 
> (Thought it sooo cute that a newborn's stomach is the size of a marble those first few days!)
> 
> Fairy x

I read that you arent suppose to pump while still pregnant. It causes contractions and can cause you to go into Labor..:shrug:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Ugh im still eating eggs and toast in the morning, EVERYDAY!! blah I hate it..lol
My numbers have been all over the freaking place! Highs and lows. I was doing good but now I think because I take 39 units of Night insulin its kinda throwing me off :( 
I have my appointment today and im so afraid that she is going to tell me I need to deliever early becasue I cant keep my numbers constant :(


----------



## cranberry987

well people breastfeed other children throughout pregnancy and it causes no problems. I have heard reports that it causes killed BH but dunno about labour. once youre 36w tho youre pretty much ready to pop so if you do go into labour then whats the difference, gotta happen some time! :)

can you cut the night time down very slightly? just a few units might make a difference. I went from 25 to 22 units post meals and not having hypos any more, wouldnt have thought such a small change would do anything but it has. also maybe take the night time earlier then its out of your system and not affecting your post meal numbers? or is it the fasting which is fluctuating. either way if youre under target then afaik its fine for baby, just the lows arent fine for you!


----------



## pbuggy2284

cranberry987 said:


> well people breastfeed other children throughout pregnancy and it causes no problems. I have heard reports that it causes killed BH but dunno about labour. once youre 36w tho youre pretty much ready to pop so if you do go into labour then whats the difference, gotta happen some time! :)
> 
> can you cut the night time down very slightly? just a few units might make a difference. I went from 25 to 22 units post meals and not having hypos any more, wouldnt have thought such a small change would do anything but it has. also maybe take the night time earlier then its out of your system and not affecting your post meal numbers? or is it the fasting which is fluctuating. either way if youre under target then afaik its fine for baby, just the lows arent fine for you!

Yeah I didnt think about people breast feeding while pregnant..good point

I emailed my Endo about it today and sent her my numbers. My before meals are dropping to around 70, which isnt to bad but a lot less then before and my after meals are going up to 145 150 but sometimes are around 100 with the same meal:wacko:
Im also sick so I dont know if that is making a difference..Im going to test my meter tonight at home with some fluid stuff..


----------



## cranberry987

might be the illness, its def affected mine and now im getting better the levels/insulin requirement is going back down.


----------



## Allie84

pbuggy :hugs: Good luck at the endo. 

Welcome britishsaffy. 

I'm feeling sad because my fasting numbers are creeping up. :( A few weeks ago they were in the 70s (4.1-4.4 ish) and now they are in the 90's (5-5.5 ish). Today was 99 (5.5) and I even tried drinking milk before bed. I can't remember the tips that were given to help fasting numbers? I'm worried if I can't keep them under 95 I'm going to be put on insulin.


----------



## cranberry987

Try some protein which is a bit more solid and will take longer to digest. Like nuts or meat. Gross at bedtime i know but might do it. Insulin isn't so bad, esp the night time stuff. Doesn't hurt at all (apart from some freakish ones which do hurt but are rare). Going on meds doesn't mean you have to be induced too, although that's what a lot will tell you.


----------



## Cuffy

I have been told a bowl of suitable cereal before bed slows the glucose production overnight, I have a chicken slice with crackers.


----------



## pbuggy2284

I just bought some protien bars and are going to try that tonight :( I have so much troble with my fasting numbers..Ill try cereal too!


----------



## Fairybabe

Pbuggy, it's not pumping with a machine, but hand expressing. So bit more gentle. Hospitals advocate it from 36 weeks, just in case it does stimulate contractions. But the advice I have is to do it only a couple times a day at first then build to more frequent. So it's unlikely to send me into labour unless I was on the brink anyway. 
Just got the thumbs up from my hosp that they gonna support me in doing this, so v happy!!
Fairy x


----------



## cranberry987

That's great news. Any idea how you actually get the milk started? Was imagining that we'd need to machine pump until they started working then hand expressing but no idea if that's true.


----------



## Cuffy

pbuggy2284 said:


> I just bought some protien bars and are going to try that tonight :( I have so much troble with my fasting numbers..Ill try cereal too!

Me too I can't get anything under 6.3 and it's meant to be 5.5 I am getting closer just not close enough! :shrug:


----------



## Fairybabe

There are instructions on how to get started Cranberry, if you google expressing colostrum from 36 weeks you can find various guides online. I was reading teh instructions i was given and was just feeling about an inch back from the nipple for the milk ducts and suddenly a few drops fo colostrum appeared! I was so surprised as i hadn't had any leaking or anything and was convinced i didn't have any!! It does vary woman to woman though and from what i've read, if nothing happens at first, don;t worry just keep trying. The idea being that the more you can express before the more you will also be able to produce at the time. Apparently it's the presence of the placenta that stops it turning into mature milk, so there's no risk fo that suddenly coming too early. It's once the placenta goes that the hormones get triggered to produce the mature milk. I think our breasts are extremely clever!! 

Fairy x


----------



## Allie84

Interesting info about pumping colostrum....I must have missed this, but why are you guys thinking of doing this? Are you worried about having milk production problems becuase of the GD? I find it interesting because I'd like to avoid being medically induced. If they schedule an induction for me I'd love to try something like that to get things started naturally....

Thanks for the tips! I will try cereal tonight. What kinds of cereal do you suggest, or is pretty much anything okay if it has protein and fiber?

Also, how long do you all fast for before testing the morning? I'm always between 10 and 12 hours and I'm worried that may be too long?


----------



## cranberry987

It's because baby might need more milk than can be produced there and then so to keep his sugar level up you feed til boobs are empty and squirt the syringe into his mouth too. It's not that we won't produce enough milk because of the gd but baby might need more food if our sugar levels are high during labour. 

I'm doing my best to avoid being medically induced too "no" works great ^^


----------



## Fairybabe

Allie it's cos there are two risks: 1. Baby's blood sugars may be a bit unstable in the first 48hours after birth as she adjusts to life not connected to mum's sugar supply (even more likely a prob if sugars uncontrolled at end of pregnancy or in labour). So the paeds like to give extra feeding to keep the sugars stable. So you may not have enough colostrum to do that over and above the "normal" amount, so having some backed up means we can avoid formula being given instead.
2. Diabetes can mean there is a slight extra time delay (a day or so i've read) for the mature milk to come in. Baby's start getting hungry on day 2-3, so again, if there is a bit of additional colostrum on hand, it can avoid the need for formula. 
Guess it all depends on how you feel about formula etc. It's yet another of those personal preference things!
Fairy x


----------



## vintage67

My son's blood sugars crashed to 18. Extremely serious. A bit of colostrom wasn't going to help that. He was too weak and shaky to latch. My milk still wasn't there on the 5th day. Around day 7, I could pump maybe an ounce from both breasts combined after 30 minutes.

My blood sugars did get really bad at the end, but so did my blood pressure. The two make each other worse.

Formula saved my son's life.


----------



## cranberry987

Well yes obviously a medical emergency needs treatment of some kind. I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Green Glitter

Vintage, I'm sorry that happened with your little guy and you! I am glad you two are okay. That must have been a scary situation when he was like that. I see how the formula indeed saved his life, and I'm glad you're okay! To have high sugars and BP in the end, I'm sure combo took a toll on you. :hugs:

I honestly had no idea that GD could affect milk supply or delay it, Fairybabe. This thread is giving me more information than I expected. This is my 3rd pregnancy but my first with GD. I have no issues with formula, to be honest, but I did BF my first two and I'd like to do so with this one as well. I'll be sure to ask my OBG about this now. I had no idea at all. This is all very new to me, so I'm grateful for the information you all provide.

I've been managing pretty well so far with the help of my husband (helps that he is diabetic). I have never woken up with a fasting number in the 90's, though. It's usually around 100-115 in the morning. Now, my lunch number and third number (after my mid-afternoon) snack are great if I am eating right, and they are in the 90's, and I usually end the night in the low 100's (granted I eat right, of course.). I have spiked to 164, but it was my fault when I didn't turn away the pizza they bought for our team on Wednesday. And I even hit a 209 with Burger King last weekend - doh! I am back to my grilled chicken instead. LOL. Oh the pizza temptation got me.


----------



## Fairybabe

Vintage, don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-formula and it's brilliant we have it available precisely so it can act as a lifesaver like in your son's situation. I think the hospitals that advocate the expressing of colostrum do it as colostrum will make the diff in unstable cases, as opposed to the more extreme blood sugars crashing cases. It's just another option that may help, but might have to be shelved as needed. 

Fingers crossed this time is less stressful for you.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Fairybabe said:


> Pbuggy, it's not pumping with a machine, but hand expressing. So bit more gentle. Hospitals advocate it from 36 weeks, just in case it does stimulate contractions. But the advice I have is to do it only a couple times a day at first then build to more frequent. So it's unlikely to send me into labour unless I was on the brink anyway.
> Just got the thumbs up from my hosp that they gonna support me in doing this, so v happy!!
> Fairy x

Yay congrats! I love when the doctors agree with you. :happydance:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cuffy said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> I just bought some protien bars and are going to try that tonight :( I have so much troble with my fasting numbers..Ill try cereal too!
> 
> Me too I can't get anything under 6.3 and it's meant to be 5.5 I am getting closer just not close enough! :shrug:Click to expand...

I ate half a bar of the large protein bar last night and it seemed to help, but I also had a lot of protein with my dinner last night. Ive also been finding when I don't eat a lot of crabs for dinner I always spill Ketones in the morning.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Allie84 said:


> Interesting info about pumping colostrum....I must have missed this, but why are you guys thinking of doing this? Are you worried about having milk production problems becuase of the GD? I find it interesting because I'd like to avoid being medically induced. If they schedule an induction for me I'd love to try something like that to get things started naturally....
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I will try cereal tonight. What kinds of cereal do you suggest, or is pretty much anything okay if it has protein and fiber?
> 
> Also, how long do you all fast for before testing the morning? I'm always between 10 and 12 hours and I'm worried that may be too long?

They said you shouldn't go more then 9 hours without eating. I usually go 8 hours.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Green Glitter said:


> Vintage, I'm sorry that happened with your little guy and you! I am glad you two are okay. That must have been a scary situation when he was like that. I see how the formula indeed saved his life, and I'm glad you're okay! To have high sugars and BP in the end, I'm sure combo took a toll on you. :hugs:
> 
> I honestly had no idea that GD could affect milk supply or delay it, Fairybabe. This thread is giving me more information than I expected. This is my 3rd pregnancy but my first with GD. I have no issues with formula, to be honest, but I did BF my first two and I'd like to do so with this one as well. I'll be sure to ask my OBG about this now. I had no idea at all. This is all very new to me, so I'm grateful for the information you all provide.
> 
> I've been managing pretty well so far with the help of my husband (helps that he is diabetic). I have never woken up with a fasting number in the 90's, though. It's usually around 100-115 in the morning. Now, my lunch number and third number (after my mid-afternoon) snack are great if I am eating right, and they are in the 90's, and I usually end the night in the low 100's (granted I eat right, of course.). I have spiked to 164, but it was my fault when I didn't turn away the pizza they bought for our team on Wednesday. And I even hit a 209 with Burger King last weekend - doh! I am back to my grilled chicken instead. LOL. Oh the pizza temptation got me.

Oman, I hit 170 when I had a kids meal at burger king and that was doubling my insulin..lol. Pizza I did OK with. was only a few points off, but then again I doubled my insulin.


----------



## Allie84

pbuggy and greenglitter, when you talk of your spikes in the 160s and 170 range, are you meaning 1 hour pp or 2 hour pp? I got a spike of 160 something after eating too many mashed potatoes last week at 1 hour pp but it was back to normal a 2 hour pp (when I'm meant to test) so I'm not sure if it counts as being out of range or not...as I'm meant to test at 2 hours. 

Vintage, I'm so very glad your baby was okay and sorry you had those complications! :hugs: 

Ever since I found out my test strips are free with my insurance I've been going crazy testing and generally test on two fingers each time...I ALWAYS get different readings. For instance today my fasting was 91 on one finger (yay, in range, but barely) and 99 on another (not in range). Which one do I count? :shrug: 

I tried cereal before bed and my fasting was still quite high. :( Don't know what more i can do! I'll try more protein with dinner....

pbuggy, since the extra protein helped you but you also need more carbs to avoid ketones, are you finding you're having to eat huge dinners? 

Btw I dunno if everyone saw but FeistyMom had her baby this week. :) I kept meaning to mention it. Hopefully she comes back and posts and lets us know how baby did after birth, how her sugars were, etc.


----------



## firsttimer87

ok ladies, I need your help! I had a reading of 7.9 before dinner tonight! (supposed to keep between 3.9-5.9 pre-meals). Ok, I had proper fish and chip chips for lunch today, but that was because I had chips last week and tested one hour after and my reading was fine. Anyway, I had chips at about 2pm and honestly didn't have anything else to eat until I tested this evening at about 6:30pm. I had a couple of cups of tea (with sweetener which is usually fine) and some diluted orange squash (sugar free), and I even went shopping after work which involved a 30min walk around the supermarket, so I am sooo disappointed with my evening numbers tonight! Can anyone see where I've gone wrong cos I can't :-( xx


----------



## Cuffy

Sounds like the chips to me, maybe the quantity was different or something you had earlier in the day?


----------



## firsttimer87

cuffy - i thought it had to be the chips, but to get a reading just within 1hr after meal range like 4 an half hours later I thought was way off! Hmmmm maybe I'm kidding myself, it must have been them tbh :-( x


----------



## Fairybabe

And the batter? It's just white flour which is high GI. So maybe that combo with the chips tipped you over?


----------



## firsttimer87

fairy - I didn't have any fish, I just meant the chips were the 'chip shop' type, not like french fries lol xx


----------



## Fairybabe

Mmmmm chip shop chips! I want!!! Maybe the type of potato was quite starchy?


----------



## pip7890

I've found potatoes have started to push me over this week. Last week fine - this week not so good :cry:

Pip x


----------



## vintage67

firsttimer87 said:


> cuffy - i thought it had to be the chips, but to get a reading just within 1hr after meal range like 4 an half hours later I thought was way off! Hmmmm maybe I'm kidding myself, it must have been them tbh :-( x

You and I are in a rough time. This last trimester, the farther along you get, the harder it is to control you sugars. A week makes a difference unfortunately. Hang in there.

I went to the ob today and lamented my climbing numbers. I see my diabetes doctor next week. Ob's office was very understanding, but my ob is a type 2 diabetic who wears a pump, so he knows what a frustrating illness it is and pregnancy sends it into overdrive! (all types of diabetes)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Allie84 said:


> pbuggy and greenglitter, when you talk of your spikes in the 160s and 170 range, are you meaning 1 hour pp or 2 hour pp? I got a spike of 160 something after eating too many mashed potatoes last week at 1 hour pp but it was back to normal a 2 hour pp (when I'm meant to test) so I'm not sure if it counts as being out of range or not...as I'm meant to test at 2 hours.
> 
> Vintage, I'm so very glad your baby was okay and sorry you had those complications! :hugs:
> 
> Ever since I found out my test strips are free with my insurance I've been going crazy testing and generally test on two fingers each time...I ALWAYS get different readings. For instance today my fasting was 91 on one finger (yay, in range, but barely) and 99 on another (not in range). Which one do I count? :shrug:
> 
> I tried cereal before bed and my fasting was still quite high. :( Don't know what more i can do! I'll try more protein with dinner....
> 
> pbuggy, since the extra protein helped you but you also need more carbs to avoid ketones, are you finding you're having to eat huge dinners?
> 
> Btw I dunno if everyone saw but FeistyMom had her baby this week. :) I kept meaning to mention it. Hopefully she comes back and posts and lets us know how baby did after birth, how her sugars were, etc.

Im talking about 1 hour. The two hour going down worked for me at first but now it seems to still be high 2 hours after too so no more "cheating for me" lol. 
As far as eating huge dinners at night, that what i was doing at first but then Ive been upping my insulin at night and eating more potatos or bread. I get full so quick with that too but I guess I gatta do that. :( 

Nice to hear about FiestyMom. Fingers crossed everything went as Planned for her! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer87

vintage67 said:


> firsttimer87 said:
> 
> 
> cuffy - i thought it had to be the chips, but to get a reading just within 1hr after meal range like 4 an half hours later I thought was way off! Hmmmm maybe I'm kidding myself, it must have been them tbh :-( x
> 
> You and I are in a rough time. This last trimester, the farther along you get, the harder it is to control you sugars. A week makes a difference unfortunately. Hang in there.
> 
> I went to the ob today and lamented my climbing numbers. I see my diabetes doctor next week. Ob's office was very understanding, but my ob is a type 2 diabetic who wears a pump, so he knows what a frustrating illness it is and pregnancy sends it into overdrive! (all types of diabetes)Click to expand...

its so frustrating isn't it?! Esp as I've got like 3 an half weeks to go, I've craving chocolate like crazy lol and just when I think I've got a handle on what I can and can't eat...my body decides to change the goalposts lol xx


----------



## Springtime

I am craving cup cakes like crazy! I have so long to go still :(


----------



## highhopes19

yesterday me and OH went out for a meal for lunch....... and i'll be honest i was naughty and did have a small dessert.... first sweet thing in weeks :blush:.

i checked my levels regually (sp) after for the next 2 hours and oddly they did not go over my limit of 7.8 :wacko:. dont think because of this though ladies im going to be getting out the cakes again :haha:.

its realy frustrating as a slice of cheesecake kept me within my levels but yet a small bowl of porridge this morning and that sent me up to an 8.1 :shrug:. how odd:wacko:.

also has anyone got any advice.... im on metformin 1 in morning after breakfast and 1 at night after dinner :blush:. and its making me really really constipated :blush:. 
or one minute i feel as if i have to run to the loo before i do it (sorry tmi) but i get there and i can't go :shrug:. my mum said oranges:wacko::wacko: i dont know how many times ive told her oranges and OJ push my levels way over even just a little bit does :shrug:.
i've got IBS but since being pregnant its really settled but the metformin is causing flare ups i reckon :cry:. my tummy is all sluggish and sore because of it :nope:.

any advice would be great?


----------



## vintage67

Cheesecake really doesn't have much sugar in it and like you, I can have a small piece of it while a bowl of your average breakfast cereal will send me well over 200.

Metformin has always wreaked havic with my digestive system.

Try to eat some fiber. Nuts have extremely little carbohydrate, and there are some fiber bars on the market that are reasonable in carbohydrate as well.

Low-fat and no fat foods will cause constipation and also have "hidden carboydrates" in them. Fat acts as a binding agent in foods, and when it's removed or replaced, its often replaced with "modified food starch", which while reducing fat content, increased carbs and can cause bloating and intestinal stress. 

A bit of good old fashioned fat in the diet greases the pipes so to speak.

But yes, I've always had issues with metformin. I've had IBS problems for years.


----------



## Cuffy

Code:




highhopes19 said:


> yesterday me and OH went out for a meal for lunch....... and i'll be honest i was naughty and did have a small dessert.... first sweet thing in weeks :blush:.
> 
> i checked my levels regually (sp) after for the next 2 hours and oddly they did not go over my limit of 7.8 :wacko:. dont think because of this though ladies im going to be getting out the cakes again :haha:.
> 
> its realy frustrating as a slice of cheesecake kept me within my levels but yet a small bowl of porridge this morning and that sent me up to an 8.1 :shrug:. how odd:wacko:.
> 
> also has anyone got any advice.... im on metformin 1 in morning after breakfast and 1 at night after dinner :blush:. and its making me really really constipated :blush:.
> or one minute i feel as if i have to run to the loo before i do it (sorry tmi) but i get there and i can't go :shrug:. my mum said oranges:wacko::wacko: i dont know how many times ive told her oranges and OJ push my levels way over even just a little bit does :shrug:.
> i've got IBS but since being pregnant its really settled but the metformin is causing flare ups i reckon :cry:. my tummy is all sluggish and sore because of it :nope:.
> 
> any advice would be great?

I've been constipated since getting my bfp and it's not nice :( I swear by kiwi fruit and it has been fine for sugar levels too. You could ask for a prescription of a stool softener but I only use these topically as I've readyhey can affect your bodies way of doing things iykwim! It's not fun but having had it for 6 months you do get used to it :)


----------



## HellBunny

Hi everybody!!! I am here again (haven't even had my midwife appt yet) but i am following a strict diabetic diet.. hoping to avoid GD but i'm not too hopeful after having it with DS in 2010 

I am here if anybody has any questions i may be able to help (i also took a course in diabetes care earlier this year) so have some knowledge lol.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Hell Bunny!!! Congrats on your BFP!

What does everyone do when they eat out at restaurants? Sometimes I'm fine but sometimes I'm over....I usually go out a few times at the weekend. Yesterday I was fine but today I was 140 at 2 hours pp...which makes me think I was probably like 180 or worse at 1 hour pp (since when I was 160 at 1 hour I was 118 at 2 hours when I've checked both hours in the past).

I 'guessed' and tried to eat within my carb allowance.....I got carrots and fruit on the side instead of hashbrowns, for example. I did eat pumpkin pie, however (but I had read that was a good dessert to choose for diabetes)....


----------



## vintage67

I have a book that I bought at a diabetic class that has practically every restaurant in the country in it, so I use that. 
You can also google the menu of where you are going and you'll most likely find it online.
For instance, Applebee's, Chili's, Tumblewee, etc., most of the chain restaurants have full nutrition information including carbohydrate counts online.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Vintage. I usually look up fast food online but when we go out and eat I never think of it....and sometimes we decide once we are already out, but I can always use my phone!

I had a weird experience tonight. I'm so confused by differences in readings within a few minutes! :wacko:

I had a very healthy, correct carb dinner and tested at one hour and it was 180! I panicked and hubby said to test again so I did on another finger 10 seconds later and it was 213! :wacko: I quickly tested the first finger again and it was now 140, so I tested the other finger again and it was 118...then tested the other one again and it was 110. This was all within 3 minutes. I wasted so many test strips but I had to figure out the correct readings...which one was right? It went 180, 218, 140, 118, 110...so it actually was highest the second time. I mean it varied by 108 points in 3 minutes? Is that even possible????


----------



## Cuffy

Did you wash your hands first? My dietitian told me it's so important to give them a good wash first as any food juices will make a huge difference and for your readings to be so different somethings off. Failing that it could be the reader?


----------



## thelioncub

I'm gonna join this thread too if that's ok?
I got borderline results on the Glucose test at 16 weeks, and my readings since have been really surprising. Sometimes I'm fine and I just think the hospital are being over cautious, but then other days (like today) my readings are crap and I have to admit I have a problem. 

After breakfast (usually 6) today was 9.2! and before lunch (usually 3.8) was 5.9
Ugh. Feel so guilty 
:(


----------



## Allie84

Welcome thelioncub! :hugs: 

No, I hadn't washed my hands. I was never told to do that. :dohh: I'll start doing it from now on.


----------



## vintage67

I agree about the hand washing. 

And Allie, you are probably confusing your meter! ha.
When I get a "bad" number, I try to stay calm and wait at least half an hour before retesting. 

Since your aren't on insulin, what can you do about the high number anyway? Besides waste strips and drive yourself crazy! ha ha.
I know it's very confusing sometimes.


----------



## firsttimer87

Allie - I was told about the hand washing, and also warned against using antibacterial gel instead as it has sugars in it (Go figure eh?!) and have had similar experience to you, a very high number on one hand, I then wash my hands and the number goes right down. However, I have had times where I'm high (and suprisingly so), I wash my hands and test on a different finger and the result stays very much the same :-( I then have to accept I was too high on that reading

Welcome Lioncub  I have the same thing as you. Most of the time my numbers are good (when not really trying) and I feel positive, other times they are just way off eating the same food. I spoke to the diabetic nurse today to log my weekly results ans she said its odd as there appears to be no pattern to my high readings...ah well have another appt next week (38wk appt) xx


----------



## Green Glitter

Thanks, pbuggy2284. :D

Allie - when I was talking about spikes, it was two hours. I test usually two hours (an hour and a half) after my meal and snacks. Generally. :D Those numbers are quite a drastic change for each finger! I have never even though of testing them all to see if they differ... I wonder... But I was told to wash my hands as well. 

Vintage gave some great information about perhaps waiting 30 minutes later and retesting. It does all seem so confusing! :D *HUGS* Sorry you had all that happen, Allie. :hugs:

Tomorrow is my appointment with my dietician; it's at 9 AM. I'll be sure to post what she says. :)


----------



## fairygirl

Just thought I'd come in and say :grr: :grr:

My body keeps changing it's mind over what is safe and what isn't!


----------



## britishsaffy

I have my 3 hour test on Friday. 
I had a scan this morning though and I was told my baby is measuring large for his 'age'. He's 2.7 pounds already, at 26 weeks.....


----------



## vintage67

Don't put too much stock in those estimates. They are notoriously "off." With my son, they were *sure* he was "over 9 pounds" and he was born weiging 7 pounds 6 ounces.

Last week, they told me this baby was measuring 3 weeks ahead and it didn't even phase me.


----------



## Cuffy

My son they told me was a "fatty" I was none to impressed but he arrived at 9lb 5.5oz they didn't even guesstimate a weight but even if baby is big with a good mw and following your instinct you'll be fine!


----------



## Green Glitter

Tomorrow is my appointment with my OBG, so I will get to ask a lot of questions as I'm not sure how she will handle the GD and the pregnancy. I was supposed to meet with my dietician today, but I honestly didn't get up this morning. I wasn't feeling all too lovely :( I called them and rescheduled for next week on the 12th, but I'll talk to my OBG about that. I wanted to talk to her first anyway. My numbers are pretty good with my husband's help.

I'll let you guys know what my OBG says tomorrow. I'm interested to discuss this all with her.


----------



## Cuffy

I'm feeling really crappy today I'm desperate for chocolate in a bid to cheer myself up I tried peanut butter on wheat crackers which obviously didn't cut it :( I'm feeling so low today anyone got any tips on how to get a sugar fix without ruining all my hardwork that also doesn't involve loads of aspartame or acesulfame? Thanks girls.


----------



## vintage67

Yes! A Hershey's bar with almonds only has 26 carbs and wonderful healthy almonds to boot. A smallish candy bar such as that has a lot of nuts/protein in it can usually be occassionally worked into your diet. Not everyday of course, but occassionally.

There are several under 30grams carbs and loaded with nuts is a plus.


----------



## Cuffy

I cheated and had the bitesize chocolate and actually feel quite good now! I am gonna find the next 7 weeks so hard! Between the new diet and lack of sleep that was the lift I needed!!


----------



## vintage67

Chocolate isn't that loaded with sugar. Chocolate cake is carb heavy because of the flour. I will get far worse numbers from eating pizza or bread than I will from a small chocolate bar. I think I have probably had 5 candy bars this whole pregnancy and they have all been Hershey's with almonds or Paydays. The nuts help I think.

Cheesecake, while not chocolate, usually doesn't have a huge amount of sugar in it, and neither does pumpkin pie. I think I may have had 2 slices of cheesecake this pregnancy, and look forward to a piece of pumpkin pie at some point this month when my numbers are looking good.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Green Glitter...let us know what your plan of action is!

I had my first biophysical profile yesterday (well it was a modified one, didn't include the NST) and baby passed with 8/8. I also got a growth scan and he is approx 4 lbs 10 oz and is measuring one week ahead (in the 60 something percentile) so measuring normally....I think I caught that his abdomen was in the 80th percentile but they still classify it as normal. All in all it was a good scan! I get another BPP but without the growth scan next week. They even gave us some 3D shots which were wonderful...but I'm pretty sure baby's cord is around his neck....

Cuffy, I eat chocolate when I crave it, I just work it into my carb allowance. I'm currently eating Maltesers we bought when we were in Canada, yum. I just make 'dessert' part of my meal. For example I'm also having a black bean burrito, and that with 18 Maltesers is 65 carbs and my lunch allowance. Obvs it would be smarter for me to forgo the candy and eat an applle or something but I craved sweets!


----------



## vintage67

Too much denial in the diet can cause a backlash/binge, which would be far worse than an occassional treat.


----------



## highhopes19

i went into thorntons last night and treated myself to a bar of sugarfree chocolate AMAZING!!!! cheered me right up and had little or no affect on my numbers :happydance:.

metformin seems to be working well and my numbers are finally staying within the levels, wasnt nice at first gave me some really bad constipation :blush:.

feel a little annoyed with the hospital again though :growlmad:. when i last went to see my consultant he said he wanted me to have another growth scan and then see him after :thumbup:.
well i recieved my letter, i've got my anti-natal appointment tomorrow at 10:30am with him and my scan on the friday at 4:30pm.... the whole reason was to show him the scan report of measurments which now wont be happening :dohh:. i phoned up and explained this and they basicly said in a roundabout way "oh well....nothing we can do" :cry:.


i needed the scan first and then see the consultant second :shrug:

ive got my midwife today perhaps i'll mention it to her and she can do somthing about it, fed up being brushed aside now by them !


----------



## Cuffy

Ring them and demand they scan you before consultant, they can fit you in if they really want to. Consultants run different clinics on different days like when I was going to twin one I was on a friday, now it's a thursday. If they won't do it ask to speak to the clinic manager and threaten to take your complaint further-they don't like that and by making a stand you'll find your whole care gets much better!

Hmmm Thorntons didn't think of that!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Hey Girls...Glad to see everyone is doing OK :) 
Ive had a crazy day yesterday :( I had another ultrasound and a consult with the anestsia (sp) doctor just incase I need a C-section:cry:
My ultrasound was great :) She wasnt moving a lot and the nurse kept asking how my BP was. I told her a little high but it doesnt really go over 144/86. After the appointment she tested my BP and it was 122/102!! She told me to get right to the OB office. I was thinking, o great, here come the emergency C-section. I was lucky because my bp finally went down to 136/89. Dodged a bullet. I think I over did it the night before trying to get the room ready. I guess I just cant do what I use to do :growlmad:
As far as my ultrasound...she is weighing 5 pds 2 oz..yet two weeks ago she was 5 pounds :shrug: I think the first place was way off. She also has a FULL head of hair that you could see in the ultrasound. Here feet at 3 inches long:wacko: 
As far as my sugars go...ive raised my insulin from 5 units to 8 when I eat a meal and I have been under target but it makes them happy to see that. My morning numbers are still around 100. Im going to try to NOT eat 12 hours prior. It worked twice. My OB is also having me do a 3am test:dohh: My sugar was 108. So we will see.
I have also noticed that when I eat a lot of carbs at my night time snack I dont spill any ketones, so I guess we will see how not eating a snack does with that.


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Hello everybody! :) So, I popped in here a couple of weeks ago when I was first told that I have GD and have since gotten my meter. I've been tracking my numbers for a week now and feeling really good about them...up until today. 

My fasting number this morning was 61 which caught me off guard because it's never been so low. So I tested again right away using blood from the other side of the same finger and got 78. Then tested again and got 72. So within 30 seconds I got three different numbers. I use alcohol swabs before testing which should knock out any sugars or other things on my skin that would effect the reading, right? 

I guess I'm just a little bummed because now I'm questioning all of my numbers from last week and wondering if they were accurate. I'm hoping that because the three different readings this morning weren't drastically different that it means I'm still doing well. My fasting numbers are all between 72-81 and 1 hour after each meal they are all between 94-116. I thought they were great but now I wonder how correct they are. Then I read online that it is possible that squeezing your finger to draw out more blood can distort the results and cause them to be lower. Which I almost always have to put some pressure on my finger to get enough blood for the meter to register a result. I'm confused. 

Anyway, I hope that everyone else is doing well and enjoying this last bit of pregnancy as much as possible. :hugs:


----------



## Springtime

The vat home meters we use rant always the most accurate. My endocrinologist said o me that we use them as a guide rather than as strict measure. Only lab results can be accurate. I get variations too and really as long as they are not widely off the Mark, it should give us an idea of what our numbers are.


----------



## vintage67

Any strip can have as much as a 10% variance in it, as frustrating as that sounds.
Those numbers sound really good Lucky!


----------



## pbuggy2284

I know how you feel with the different numbers. Same thing happend last night. 158 on one finger and 129 on the other:dohh::wacko:


----------



## Cuffy

So today's appointment didn't go so well we tested positive for ketones and have to start injecting insulin not quite how I thought today would go and it wasn't even made slightly better by seeing the babies because a scan wasn't booked! Then I had two obstetricians who couldn't find which way or where the babies were! I'm sure next time will be much better!

I'm off to learn how to do it, hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cuffy said:


> So today's appointment didn't go so well we tested positive for ketones and have to start injecting insulin not quite how I thought today would go and it wasn't even made slightly better by seeing the babies because a scan wasn't booked! Then I had two obstetricians who couldn't find which way or where the babies were! I'm sure next time will be much better!
> 
> I'm off to learn how to do it, hope you are all having a good day!

Good luck hun. It isnt too bad and you get to eat more yummy carbs :)


----------



## Cuffy

Ha yes! The lady at the diabetic unit was full of the go get 'ems for us having our carbs and even adjusting the dosage to suit if it's high in carbs! Besides it's only 46 days til 37 weeks!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cuffy said:


> Ha yes! The lady at the diabetic unit was full of the go get 'ems for us having our carbs and even adjusting the dosage to suit if it's high in carbs! Besides it's only 46 days til 37 weeks!

Ooo not too far! 
:happydance:


----------



## firsttimer87

LuckyInLove09 said:


> Hello everybody! :) So, I popped in here a couple of weeks ago when I was first told that I have GD and have since gotten my meter. I've been tracking my numbers for a week now and feeling really good about them...up until today.
> 
> My fasting number this morning was 61 which caught me off guard because it's never been so low. So I tested again right away using blood from the other side of the same finger and got 78. Then tested again and got 72. So within 30 seconds I got three different numbers. *I use alcohol swabs before testing which should knock out any sugars or other things on my skin that would effect the reading, right*?
> 
> I guess I'm just a little bummed because now I'm questioning all of my numbers from last week and wondering if they were accurate. I'm hoping that because the three different readings this morning weren't drastically different that it means I'm still doing well. My fasting numbers are all between 72-81 and 1 hour after each meal they are all between 94-116. I thought they were great but now I wonder how correct they are. Then I read online that it is possible that squeezing your finger to draw out more blood can distort the results and cause them to be lower. Which I almost always have to put some pressure on my finger to get enough blood for the meter to register a result. I'm confused.
> 
> Anyway, I hope that everyone else is doing well and enjoying this last bit of pregnancy as much as possible. :hugs:

hi hun, not to worry you further, but my diabetic dietician specifically said not to use alcohol based wipes/gel when cleaning hands as these can have sugars in them from when they are made...thats why I just wash my hands using normal soap/water before testing. However, I still get variences on different fingers anyway lol. Your numbers seem good tho so I wouldn't worry so much xx


----------



## Green Glitter

So, I had my OBG appointment yesterday. She wasn't too happy I skipped my nutritionist appointment, but she was nice about it and just stressed getting me in there. I understand, and I have it reset up for the 12th this month. Now, I am a bit frustrated. She mentioned my morning numbers are too high. I am not sure how to get this under control. Any tips?

I have never been under 90 after sleeping. I am always around 105-120 usually in the morning. I can't figure out what it is. My sugars after dinner are usually great. I seem to manage it just fine with food. I just checked now after my meal and I was 91 after two hours. And that is pretty consistent when I'm eating right (key words there) but I can't ever get my morning number that low after I've slept. 

I'm just frustrated because I'm trying so hard and yet I feel like...well stuck on some things. My OBG did mention that the dietician may have some advice on moving my carbs around and whatnot, so I'll listen to what she says - but they will evaluate it again in a couple weeks and if I don't move...well, she mentioned the insulin route.

Tips? :D I'm desperate. Oh, and what numbers are considered high, high for LO. I have had a couple of really high ones, where I hit like 200 (but that was twice ever). I have had a few in the low 140's as well. They told me to keep my numbers under 90 after a fast and then under 120 two hours after my meal or snack.


----------



## vintage67

Morning numbers are the hardest to control. A bedtime snack helps sometimes. Our bodies are more insulin resistant in the morning.


----------



## Green Glitter

vintage67 said:


> Morning numbers are the hardest to control. A bedtime snack helps sometimes. Our bodies are more insulin resistant in the morning.

Thank you, Vintage. Knowing that makes me feel slightly less frustrated. *hugs* Again, thank you, and I shall try the snack and see if it helps. :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

Green Glitter said:


> So, I had my OBG appointment yesterday. She wasn't too happy I skipped my nutritionist appointment, but she was nice about it and just stressed getting me in there. I understand, and I have it reset up for the 12th this month. Now, I am a bit frustrated. She mentioned my morning numbers are too high. I am not sure how to get this under control. Any tips?
> 
> I have never been under 90 after sleeping. I am always around 105-120 usually in the morning. I can't figure out what it is. My sugars after dinner are usually great. I seem to manage it just fine with food. I just checked now after my meal and I was 91 after two hours. And that is pretty consistent when I'm eating right (key words there) but I can't ever get my morning number that low after I've slept.
> 
> I'm just frustrated because I'm trying so hard and yet I feel like...well stuck on some things. My OBG did mention that the dietician may have some advice on moving my carbs around and whatnot, so I'll listen to what she says - but they will evaluate it again in a couple weeks and if I don't move...well, she mentioned the insulin route.
> 
> Tips? :D I'm desperate. Oh, and what numbers are considered high, high for LO. I have had a couple of really high ones, where I hit like 200 (but that was twice ever). I have had a few in the low 140's as well. They told me to keep my numbers under 90 after a fast and then under 120 two hours after my meal or snack.

I know how you feel...I CANNOT get my number under 90. Ive tried everything and it isnt working. My OB now wants me to wake up at 3am and do a test to see if Im going hypo but so far I havent so I dont know what to do:nope:


----------



## pbuggy2284

Green Glitter said:


> vintage67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning numbers are the hardest to control. A bedtime snack helps sometimes. Our bodies are more insulin resistant in the morning.
> 
> Thank you, Vintage. Knowing that makes me feel slightly less frustrated. *hugs* Again, thank you, and I shall try the snack and see if it helps. :)Click to expand...

My Doctor told me to eat more carbs and protien(sp) at night


----------



## Cuffy

Afternoon! Just hoping to pick the brains of those of you injecting insulin. How soon should I see changes in my blood sugar levels? No change today I had 4 at breakfast then 6 with lunch and am wondering whether to go up again or just try another 6. Thanks gals!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cuffy said:


> Afternoon! Just hoping to pick the brains of those of you injecting insulin. How soon should I see changes in my blood sugar levels? No change today I had 4 at breakfast then 6 with lunch and am wondering whether to go up again or just try another 6. Thanks gals!

I believe its instant. Well it is with mine. I take my insulin about 10 minuets before I eat and it controls my numbers


----------



## Cuffy

Ok so I'm probably not getting it wrong then! Might just give them a call. Do you know if there is a maximum dose we should avoid? The nurse said to "experiment" dead helpful that is!


----------



## Allie84

No advice on the insulin Cuffy but good luck!!

Green Glitter, I had some high numbers in the morning and I've found two things that work for me....eating IMMEDIATELY before bed...for me, that has meant a bowl of cereal at 11 pm while laying in bed. And also waking up in the middle of the night and having a glass of milk. My morning numbers have been (mostly) fine since doing either of those two things. I have had a few rogue numbers but that usually correlates with having highs the night before.

I worry about spikes as well. I know my blood sugar goes to 160 at the 1 hour mark sometimes even when it's below 120 and in range at 2 hours, and I'm not sure what to do about it. :shrug: I read that cell damage starts at 140!!!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

firsttimer87 said:


> LuckyInLove09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everybody! :) So, I popped in here a couple of weeks ago when I was first told that I have GD and have since gotten my meter. I've been tracking my numbers for a week now and feeling really good about them...up until today.
> 
> My fasting number this morning was 61 which caught me off guard because it's never been so low. So I tested again right away using blood from the other side of the same finger and got 78. Then tested again and got 72. So within 30 seconds I got three different numbers. *I use alcohol swabs before testing which should knock out any sugars or other things on my skin that would effect the reading, right*?
> 
> I guess I'm just a little bummed because now I'm questioning all of my numbers from last week and wondering if they were accurate. I'm hoping that because the three different readings this morning weren't drastically different that it means I'm still doing well. My fasting numbers are all between 72-81 and 1 hour after each meal they are all between 94-116. I thought they were great but now I wonder how correct they are. Then I read online that it is possible that squeezing your finger to draw out more blood can distort the results and cause them to be lower. Which I almost always have to put some pressure on my finger to get enough blood for the meter to register a result. I'm confused.
> 
> Anyway, I hope that everyone else is doing well and enjoying this last bit of pregnancy as much as possible. :hugs:
> 
> hi hun, not to worry you further, but my diabetic dietician specifically said not to use alcohol based wipes/gel when cleaning hands as these can have sugars in them from when they are made...thats why I just wash my hands using normal soap/water before testing. However, I still get variences on different fingers anyway lol. Your numbers seem good tho so I wouldn't worry so much xxClick to expand...



Ahhh soooo many rules! Lol. When I went in for my counseling and to learn to use my meter the doctor gave me alcohol swabs and said that I should use them before testing. But I think I'm going to start sticking with soap and water anyway just to be on the safe side because I have just read the same thing somewhere else. I'll just keep a few swabs in case I'm out and can't get to a sink. Thanks so much for the heads up. :)


----------



## highhopes19

Hi ladies went for my growth scan today she's now measuring within the correct dates and measurements for 36 weeks :)
Also she's weighing just over 6lb, so pleased it went well :) 

I was so nervous xxx


----------



## vintage67

Cuffy said:


> Afternoon! Just hoping to pick the brains of those of you injecting insulin. How soon should I see changes in my blood sugar levels? No change today I had 4 at breakfast then 6 with lunch and am wondering whether to go up again or just try another 6. Thanks gals!

Cuffy, what type of insulin did they give you? Are yoiu doing the fast acting type everytime you eat or the slower acting type you take once in the morning and once at night?


----------



## vintage67

Congrats highhopes!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cuffy said:


> Ok so I'm probably not getting it wrong then! Might just give them a call. Do you know if there is a maximum dose we should avoid? The nurse said to "experiment" dead helpful that is!

No idea but im up to 36 units an night with NPH and around 10 units for meals


----------



## Cuffy

vintage67 said:


> Cuffy said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon! Just hoping to pick the brains of those of you injecting insulin. How soon should I see changes in my blood sugar levels? No change today I had 4 at breakfast then 6 with lunch and am wondering whether to go up again or just try another 6. Thanks gals!
> 
> Cuffy, what type of insulin did they give you? Are yoiu doing the fast acting type everytime you eat or the slower acting type you take once in the morning and once at night?Click to expand...

I'm taking novorapid (Fast acting) before meals and I take Levemir at bedtime which last nights dose made no difference to my morning reading.
I'm guessing two babies may have increased my resistance doubly?!

Also if I wake up hungry in the night is it ok to get a snack or will it mess everything up? 

I tried ringing the diabetes team and no reply was had :(


----------



## Cuffy

That is great news highhopes! Glad your little lady is coming on so well!


----------



## vintage67

Cuffy said:


> vintage67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuffy said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon! Just hoping to pick the brains of those of you injecting insulin. How soon should I see changes in my blood sugar levels? No change today I had 4 at breakfast then 6 with lunch and am wondering whether to go up again or just try another 6. Thanks gals!
> 
> Cuffy, what type of insulin did they give you? Are yoiu doing the fast acting type everytime you eat or the slower acting type you take once in the morning and once at night?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm taking novorapid (Fast acting) before meals and I take Levemir at bedtime which last nights dose made no difference to my morning reading.
> I'm guessing two babies may have increased my resistance doubly?!
> 
> Also if I wake up hungry in the night is it ok to get a snack or will it mess everything up?
> 
> I tried ringing the diabetes team and no reply was had :(Click to expand...

I know that after I hit 28 weeks it got really hard to control. My endocrinologist gave me some leeway to experiment as well. The slow acting stuff usually peaks in about 12 hours. I have used levemir in the past. If they told you to play with it then I would, in very gradual increments. Much easier to stick a piece of hard candy in your mouth or something to come up from a low instead of down from a high. 

At 33 weeks I am now on an "unseeemly" amount of inuslin, but VERY prouud of the A1C result I got today: 5.8!!!!! I'm so proud of myself! And I've had some bad numbers occassionally, quite high, and I've had some rough lows. It's the big picture that matters!

Mornings are roughest to control for everyone. We're even more insulin resistant in the morning. Playing with that night dose of levemir might help, a night time snack often helps as well.


----------



## Cuffy

vintage67 said:


> Cuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuffy said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon! Just hoping to pick the brains of those of you injecting insulin. How soon should I see changes in my blood sugar levels? No change today I had 4 at breakfast then 6 with lunch and am wondering whether to go up again or just try another 6. Thanks gals!
> 
> Cuffy, what type of insulin did they give you? Are yoiu doing the fast acting type everytime you eat or the slower acting type you take once in the morning and once at night?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm taking novorapid (Fast acting) before meals and I take Levemir at bedtime which last nights dose made no difference to my morning reading.
> I'm guessing two babies may have increased my resistance doubly?!
> 
> Also if I wake up hungry in the night is it ok to get a snack or will it mess everything up?
> 
> I tried ringing the diabetes team and no reply was had :(Click to expand...
> 
> I know that after I hit 28 weeks it got really hard to control. My endocrinologist gave me some leeway to experiment as well. The slow acting stuff usually peaks in about 12 hours. I have used levemir in the past. If they told you to play with it then I would, in very gradual increments. Much easier to stick a piece of hard candy in your mouth or something to come up from a low instead of down from a high.
> 
> At 33 weeks I am now on an "unseeemly" amount of inuslin, but VERY prouud of the A1C result I got today: 5.8!!!!! I'm so proud of myself! And I've had some bad numbers occassionally, quite high, and I've had some rough lows. It's the big picture that matters!
> 
> Mornings are roughest to control for everyone. We're even more insulin resistant in the morning. Playing with that night dose of levemir might help, a night time snack often helps as well.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for you help, it's invaluable! 

Well done on that lovely low number!! Good to see it :)


----------



## HellBunny

highhopes19 said:


> Hi ladies went for my growth scan today she's now measuring within the correct dates and measurements for 36 weeks :)
> Also she's weighing just over 6lb, so pleased it went well :)
> 
> I was so nervous xxx

Thats brilliant hun! I had a growth scan with DS at 35+6 and he measured 6lb 1oz


xxx


----------



## firsttimer87

really annoyed this morning as had my usual 2 weetabix that I have had nearly every morning since being diagnosed and came up with a 1hr post meal reading of 8.4! My numbers are usually close to the mark (around 7.4-7.6) when I have weetabix but it really annoys me when I have the same thing and my hormones make the numbers go weird!

Also - congrats on the good scan highhopes, my LO weighed in at last scan (36wks) at 6lb 8oz after a hefty 5lb 11oz at 33wks lol, so it seems your LO's growth has slowed to normal :yipee: x


----------



## Cuffy

I've heard a lot of info today and your blood sugars will alter as you get further in, if you are diet controlled keep an eye on it if your medicated it may well be time for a review!


----------



## Cuffy

I got an 8.3 after pasta that's good going I think we are heading in the right direction!!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Great news highhopes! :D

So I was wondering if there is a number that is too low after eating. I was only told that if I got a reading below 70 at any point that it's too low. But for the past few days I've had several readings an hour after eating that have been in the 80's (which is supposed to be a good fasting number. I'm wondering if this is too low for an after meal reading?


----------



## Green Glitter

Congrats, highhopes, that's great news!

Thank you so much, Vintage, pbuggy2284 and Allie. It can just be so frustrating because I am working so hard during the day to avoid the insulin route, and this stupid night number is glaring at me. :D LOL. I will try all of the tips mentioned and see if anything works. 

Allie, I read that too! And that has me scared. That is why I am trying to figure out what the "high" numbers are that do that amount of damage. At the end of the day, I'd do anything for my baby and these numbers...I am just so confused at times. The spikes have me worried, as well.


----------



## Green Glitter

LuckyInLove09 said:


> Great news highhopes! :D
> 
> So I was wondering if there is a number that is too low after eating. I was only told that if I got a reading below 70 at any point that it's too low. But for the past few days I've had several readings an hour after eating that have been in the 80's (which is supposed to be a good fasting number. I'm wondering if this is too low for an after meal reading?

Wow, an hour after eating and you hit 70? I have hit the 70's from time to time, but it was my two hour reading, never one. I say this as not a bad thing. I have also been in the 80's and 90's, and my OBG said they were good numbers to be in. I had a reading two days in a row that were 72 and then 75 on two different meals, and she didn't seem concerned with these readings. 

I don't think they are bad numbers at all, but let's see if some of the others on here agree, as I am not as knowledgable on some of these topics. I am still new myself. Lol.


----------



## Cuffy

6.7 this morning after 8 levemir which is worse than yesterday's 6.4 do I increase again or try again with just milk at bedtime? Decisions, decisions!


----------



## thelioncub

Gonna ask what is probably a dumb question.. 

I've seen a lot of you suggesting eating before bedtime will help control morning numbers. Can anyone explain why? and what sort of snack we should have?

Does it also help to eat snacks throughout the day? My worse numbers seem to be 1 hour after lunch and also after dinner. I tend to have fruit snacks in the day, so do you think it would help to have something different?


----------



## Cuffy

Yes you should be aiming to eat every 2-3 hours and your snacks should fill in the gaps. Your body will produce glucose over night for energy I guess because we aren't putting anything in having a snack should slow this down. I'm planning on having a glass of milk at bedtime to see if that works.


----------



## firsttimer87

ok, maybe this is a silly question, but I always thought you should only have a snack before bed if your morning numbers were too low? I had the same thing again this morning where I had 2 weetabix and my 1hr post reading was 8.9! I think i might have nailed why tho...this only seems to happen if I drink tea with my breakfast. Although tea doesn't affect my numbers at any other time...what do you think?x


----------



## Cuffy

I heard having a snack slows the body's natural glucose production down-your body takes over fuelling itself. Yes I find tea affects my numbers today I got my first ever 4.9 since the whole gd thing kicked off.


----------



## fairygirl

I just thought I'd recommend exercise to keep numbers down. I know I'm very lucky that I'm still very mobile and can walk my dog twice a day. My numbers started going high when I was poorly and now I'm on mat leave (at work I'm always on the go) But I've found exercise has brought them back down again and hopefully I can stay on diet control only. My bnb friend who had GD last year said she found bouncing on her ball for half an hour before breakfast helped :thumbup:


----------



## pip7890

I'd definitely endorse the exercise thing. I find that if I keep active for at least 10-15 minutes after a meal my numbers are significantly lower than if I remain still. It doesn't have to be too vigorous, just a walk or something but it definitely makes a difference to mine.

Pip x


----------



## Springtime

I had my highest reading at 10.4, 2 hours after eating 3 weetabix with soy milk. Ok I went overboard and eat 3 instead of my normal 2 and I din't eat any protein with it such as egg whites. Gave me a right scare. Today sugars are back to normal phew!


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hi ladies wondering if anyone can help me:) im diet controlled and have been for 6 weeks now but just starting to notice my after breakfast numbers are hitting the max mark of 7-7.2, this is just after having toast and porridge or cereal and toast like i have been the past 6 wks. Does anyone have any tips for breakfast ideas? i eat eggs on toast some mornings but that gets a bit boring. Also, I try and go for a few walks a day which i know exercise definately helps! ive heard a few ladies mentioning bouncing on a birth ball, i have one but havent been game to use it thinking i might send myself into labour or something:blush: is it okay to bounce on these balls?:shrug: Im almost 33 weeks


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hi ladies wondering if anyone can help me:) im diet controlled and have been for 6 weeks now but just starting to notice my after breakfast numbers are hitting the max mark of 7-7.2, this is just after having toast and porridge or cereal and toast like i have been the past 6 wks. Does anyone have any tips for breakfast ideas? i eat eggs on toast some mornings but that gets a bit boring. Also, I try and go for a few walks a day which i know exercise definately helps! ive heard a few ladies mentioning bouncing on a birth ball, i have one but havent been game to use it thinking i might send myself into labour or something:blush: is it okay to bounce on these balls?:shrug: Im almost 33 weeks


----------



## pip7890

Hi

I've been sticking to a bowl of branflakes with semi-skimmed milk for breakfast. I then test an hour later when I get a reading of between 4.7 and 5.4. About half an hour after that I've tested I have a cup of unsweetened black tea and a banana.

I'm just 34w and I've been using a ball. Just don't go overboard and try spacehopping it around the living room!

Pip x


----------



## Cuffy

How quickly do I need to speak with my dr about moderate ketones in my urine? My insulin requirement seems to be spiralling out of hand too!


----------



## HellBunny

I'd speak to them as soon as hun as it can be dangerous, this is what i was always told with DS (had ++++ quite alot!)


----------



## Emac512

Glad I was told about this thread! I was diagnosed at 26 wks when I went for my glucose test. I found I had GD and high blood pressure at the same time so I am facing two complications. Luckily the meds are doing a good job at keeping my levels rite but i constantly worry about the affect it may have on the baby. up until this point i refused to use even simple tylenol to get rid of headaches. My Dr. assures me that the meds are safe for the baby but I still tend to worry.


----------



## vintage67

Jamaris Mummy said:


> Hi ladies wondering if anyone can help me:) im diet controlled and have been for 6 weeks now but just starting to notice my after breakfast numbers are hitting the max mark of 7-7.2, this is just after having toast and porridge or cereal and toast like i have been the past 6 wks. Does anyone have any tips for breakfast ideas? i eat eggs on toast some mornings but that gets a bit boring. Also, I try and go for a few walks a day which i know exercise definately helps! ive heard a few ladies mentioning bouncing on a birth ball, i have one but havent been game to use it thinking i might send myself into labour or something:blush: is it okay to bounce on these balls?:shrug: Im almost 33 weeks

A lot of women with GD and Type 2 are most insulin resistant in the morning. I have been unable to eat any kind of cereal since around week 26-28 without high numbers. It does get boring trying to find something to eat in the morning that is very low carb.


----------



## FeistyMom

Hi everyone!

Just trying to get caught up with you all.

For those wondering about occassional spikes - I had a few above 170, and my little one was fine. The day I went into labor I had a high reading of 158 after lunch. I went into labor that evening around supper time, and LO was born at 1:35am. His blood sugars weren't great, but they weren't too low either - they hovered around the borderline; at the hospital I delivered at, they test the baby hourly for 3 hours to make sure no readings are under 40. Since his were borderline, the nurse offered to test again at 4 hours and he'd dipped to 38 or so. But nursing a bunch, including expressing some colustrum and feeding it to him on fingertips and out of a small medicine cup got his numbers above 50 for the next reading.

He was born at 37+5, and weighed 7 lbs 3 oz. He's my first GD baby, but also my smallest baby! His sisters were 8 lbs 9 oz and 8 lbs 12 oz, so it has been odd having such a tiny LO, especially when I had been mentally preparing myself for a big baby!

I hope you all are doing ok, and can't wait to see your birth stories start popping up :)


----------



## pip7890

Thanks for sharing Feisty!

Pip x


----------



## pbuggy2284

FeistyMom said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just trying to get caught up with you all.
> 
> For those wondering about occassional spikes - I had a few above 170, and my little one was fine. The day I went into labor I had a high reading of 158 after lunch. I went into labor that evening around supper time, and LO was born at 1:35am. His blood sugars weren't great, but they weren't too low either - they hovered around the borderline; at the hospital I delivered at, they test the baby hourly for 3 hours to make sure no readings are under 40. Since his were borderline, the nurse offered to test again at 4 hours and he'd dipped to 38 or so. But nursing a bunch, including expressing some colustrum and feeding it to him on fingertips and out of a small medicine cup got his numbers above 50 for the next reading.
> 
> He was born at 37+5, and weighed 7 lbs 3 oz. He's my first GD baby, but also my smallest baby! His sisters were 8 lbs 9 oz and 8 lbs 12 oz, so it has been odd having such a tiny LO, especially when I had been mentally preparing myself for a big baby!
> 
> I hope you all are doing ok, and can't wait to see your birth stories start popping up :)

Thats great!! :hugs:


----------



## pbuggy2284

So this might sound weird but I think my night insulin is keeping my number high in the A.M. I forgot to take it the other night and my number was the lowest its been in a while!! Ive been slowly decreasing my night insulin and my number is staying the same...anyone have something like that before?


----------



## Springtime

I've asked this question before but dint get any replies. Ladies how often to you allow yourself treats while on the GD diet? Please answer!


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Feistymum on the safe arrival of yout LO!! Thanks for sharing!

Springtime, re treats, it depends. If my bloods are overall good, then after I have tested, say after evening meal, if the number was good then I sometimes have a small sweet treat. If numbers have been up and down or not great, then I don't. Hope that helps!

Fairy x


----------



## fairygirl

I allow myself a cup of tea with 2 digestives or a milk chocolate bar as long as I'm getting good readings. I have tested an hour after and I am still in range after these snacks.


----------



## pbuggy2284

i have been allowing myself I piece of bite size choc. a week in the afternoons :)


----------



## Cuffy

Hey everyone!
It's my anniversary today so we went out for lunch and I was a little bad with my food and since 3.30 my blood has been reading 13.4-14.1 mmol I have had more insulin with a light snack I don't really know what to do and don't know how bad this really is :'( Any advice would be greatly received!


----------



## Allie84

I'm not sure, Cuffy. Have you tried taking a brisk walk and drinking lots of water? I had a diabetic student last year whose numbers were this high every day in the afternoon, and his mom had us let him walk the halls and drink a bunch of water before coming back to class. How long have they been that high? I'm assuming they will go down soon....Happy Anniversary btw! 

My highest ever reading was 193 at 1 hour, but I tested less than a minute later and it was 120 something so I'm not sure how accurate these glucometers always are....I also have two glucometers, and decided to do both with the same blood sample yesterday and they were 15 points different! When you get readings like that have you tried testing again on a different finger, etc?

Feisty, thanks so much for sharing!! Congrats on your new LO! How interesting that his is your smallest baby...just goes to show! I'm gald LO was able to have sugars controlled after birth. How are you feeling? Are you back to your regular diet or still treating yourself as though you have GD for now?

Regarding treats,I think I did answer before as I remember my answer is kind of embarassing...I have a treat nearly _every day_! But my doctor is okay with my sugars so it must not be affecting me too much...though I do go above my dietician's suggested 110 at 2 hours quite a bit (but my doc says under 120 is okay). But yes, I eat something like an icecream bar, cookie, bit of chocolate (usually around a half a bar per serving) at some point every day. I just try to work it in with my carb allowance. For instance I just had Chinese and then had a coconut fruit bar for dessert.


----------



## Springtime

Cuffy, don't worry too much about the occasional spurt. Just try not to let it happen often. I treated myself big time on my birthday. Don't know what my sugars were after that birthday lunch as I was out and dint take my glucometer.
Allie, my endocrinologist said different glucose meters will give different readings.they are meant to be used as a rough guideline by us rather than a strict measure. Only lab results can give us accurate measures.


----------



## FeistyMom

Cuffy - drinking a bunch of water and doing brisk walks can help the numbers come down quickly. As others have said, sometimes readings can be a little off - I once forgot to wash my hands after making lunch for my girls and had fruit all over them - my reading was over 200! I washed my hands and retested and it was at 120, so that might be part of it too.

Springtime - my hubby found some diabetic friendly treats from a brand called 50/fifty, so I would try to work low GI cookies, chocolate, and skinny cow icecream treats into my diet each day. That way I didn't feel deprived :)

Allie - I have been balancing meals similar to my GD diet, but I haven't been sticking totally to it. I have been eating even more frequently (breastfeeding gives you the munchies!), but my snacks are still mainly low GI stuff like nuts and what not. I will say that I have also indulged in brownies, and red velvet cake along with fruit juice and cereal for breakfast, which I would not have done while pregnant. I tested twice since Landon was born, and both times my numbers were great so I haven't really worried about it since. But the GD diet in general seems like a pretty good idea to avoid developing type II so I plan on keeping protein and carbs more balanced going forward.


----------



## Springtime

A lot of folk here seem to have trouble with morning numbers. For me morning numbers are usually ok. My fasting level in the morning is usually 82, 83 etc. And with my usualy breakfast of 2 egg whites and cereal(weetabix), its not too bad. below 120 after 2 hours.
But its the afternoon numbers that are hard for me to control! My hormones peak in the afternoon seems like. So its different times for different people I guess!


----------



## Green Glitter

Congrats, Feisty! Lovely story and I'm so happy for you and your new LO!

Springtime - I have the opposite problem. My morning numbers are horrible and my afternoon numbers are in the 90's. LOL. As for snacks, my dietician said that if you have a low reading, eating a 1 carb serving isn't too bad - like something with 15 carbs or less. She says it is all dependent on readings. :) ROFL

So, today is the 12th, and man I have a lot of GD updates. I saw the dietician as planned for today. She told me pretty much what I knew and what I've been doing, but she gave me a breakdown of the carb intake. My meals, she said to not exceed 45 grams of carbs, and snacks to not exceed 15-30 carbs. She actually was helpful with the list of food and gave me a "point" factor (like weight watchers) on 1-2 servings of carbs and whatnot to help me monitor them, and a list of the stuff on that I can mix and eat to get a good nutrition.

She wasn't too concerned with my afternoon numbers, but my morning numbers are still too high. I went ahead (since I was at the doctor's office anyway seeing the nutritionist) stopped over and checked with the advice nurse on duty, who agreed that they were too high, got me to see the OBG on duty and she was super sweet and looked at my numbers from September till now and said that she's happy with my diet but it appears that morning ones are too high and it's just that. I was given a low dose of a medicine, Glyburide (said it was a class B) and I'll take that once daily at night.

They did move my appointments to once weekly now and when I hit 34 weeks, I'll be seen twice weekly - so I'll be monitored more closely now. I also have a growth scan on the 29th, so I'll let you guys know how that goes and how much our little penguin is estimated. :)

I think those are all my updates for today. LOL. :D


----------



## Allie84

Sounds like a busy day Green Glitter. What are you morning numbers like? 
I have the carb exchange system and it seems I have more carbs than you....mine is 65 for meals and 35 for snacks (4 carbs and 2 carbs). :shrug: It's great yout got seen by the OB and got your plan. Do they have any other testing planned other than the growth scan? I'm now getting biophysical profiles w/ out an NST once a week before my appts.

I also met with the dietician today...it was my final meeting with her. She's seriously useless, it's like 5 minutes in and out. She says my numbers are 'fine' even though roughly half of them have been above my 110 goal at 2 hours (mine hover around 120). She said it's the fasting number that matters the most? And mine are always below 95....funny story, though, last night I woke up starving at 3 am and scoffed 2 Toaster Srudels if you know what those are, and my fasting number was 73 this morning!! WTF? Pregnant bodies are so weird. My fasting number is usually more like 85-95 without eating pastries in the middle of the night.


----------



## Springtime

My post lunch numbers always hover around 120, 125. I was told to check 2 hours after a meal and to keep it below 7 mmol, i.e. 126 in the other measure.
As long as I show numbers below 126 or 7, 2 hours post meal, my doc is happy.
My morning numbers are below 6 (108), usually around 5.5 (99).
I had several high readings last weeks, as I was experimenting with food. I din't go overboard with treats or anything, just din't know how much insulin to take for different meals e.g. Lasagne.
And my Obs was not happy about it. I have been asked to see the dietican and endocrinologist again on Monday :(


----------



## Springtime

Allie, I've noticed my sugars quite low a few hours after I've indulged in a sugary treat such as half a mars bar. It is expected as sugary treats cause insulin spikes and then lows in sugar. Hence they advice us to eat slow release carbs so there are no sugar and insulin spikes and no subsequent low sugars either.


----------



## Green Glitter

Allie84 said:


> Sounds like a busy day Green Glitter. What are you morning numbers like?
> I have the carb exchange system and it seems I have more carbs than you....mine is 65 for meals and 35 for snacks (4 carbs and 2 carbs). :shrug: It's great yout got seen by the OB and got your plan. Do they have any other testing planned other than the growth scan? I'm now getting biophysical profiles w/ out an NST once a week before my appts.

Allie - my morning numbers range from anywhere at 110-125, which they said were to high for fasting numbers overnight. They wanted me to be below 90. I just started that medicine, so we'll see if I can't get that number down now. Lol. I hope so. They are going to do the do the growth scan, and then yes, they are going to do a NST on the baby on a regular basis, and yes, they are going to monitor everything (biophysical profiles) especially since my last scan showed a slight above average amount of amniotic fluid. Just borderline, so nothing too concerning, but they will continue to monitor that and scan, do NST and everything on a regular basis. I have weekly appointments now, and then at 34 weeks, I will be seen twice a week, every week until I deliver. 

I am okay with it. I am happy they are monitoring little penguin so well. :D

How have your tests gone so far? I have had one session with a scan that monitored the fluid, and they did a non-stress test. It was all normal then, and I am working hard to keep it that way. LOL! :)


----------



## jonnanne3

I went to my doctor yesterday to follow up on my GD. Well I have been monitoring my blood 4 times a day as I was instructed to do. My doctor doesn't want my fasting (first draw in the am) to be over 100 and then the 2 hour draws not to be over 120. Well over the past 3 weeks, I have had maybe about 5 spikes and the rest are well within normal range. Let me tell you that the spikes were when I had food I wasn't supposed to have and I told her that. Well, she started talking about me beiing put on insulin. 

Is it just me, or is she jumping the gun by wanting me on insulin? Most of the time (95%) I have it under control with diet, but there are somethings that are trial and error. 

Please let me know if you think she is jumping the gun to quickly..... Also my high risk dotor mentioned that there is a pill that I can take vs. taking insulin. The endocrinolist said she doesn't like the pills especially this late in pregnancy. WTF??????


----------



## jonnanne3

And BTW, I went to my high risk doctor last Tuesday and they measured the baby and at 30 wks 4 days, she measured 4 lbs 6 oz and they said she is measuring 4 weeks ahead. I will start seeing her once a week starting Tuesday and they will be looking at her heartrate and measuring my fluid. They will measure her again in 2 weeks. But she daid everything looks great.


----------



## pbuggy2284

I was also told that they dont like giving pills this late in pregnancy. I think maybe your doctor is just seeing what other options there are. I wonder if you can refuse insulin and tell her you wont eat those food again. 
Im glad to see your measuring good :) I go around ever 2 weeks also.


----------



## jonnanne3

pbuggy2284 said:


> I was also told that they dont like giving pills this late in pregnancy. I think maybe your doctor is just seeing what other options there are. I wonder if you can refuse insulin and tell her you wont eat those food again.
> Im glad to see your measuring good :) I go around ever 2 weeks also.

Thank you. I did tell her that I am just trying to figure out what I can and can not eat. So I know those things I ate are not right, so I won't eat them anymore. I am just wondering if she is jumping the gun too quick on the insulin. 
Are you taking insulin? If so, were your sugars out of control or was it just a spike here and there?


----------



## Allie84

Green Glitter said:


> How have your tests gone so far? I have had one session with a scan that monitored the fluid, and they did a non-stress test. It was all normal then, and I am working hard to keep it that way. LOL! :)

Happy everything is going well! :thumbup: How long are you fasting for each night? I've found I get different readings depending on when I wake up. My tests have all gone well so far...I had one formal u/s where baby measured just over a week ahead and weighed 4 lbs 10 oz approx...they said his measurements were still within normal range. And then I've had 2 BPP where they measure the breathing, tone, movement, amniotic fluid and both have been good so far. Next one on Tuesday!



jonnanne3 said:


> Is it just me, or is she jumping the gun by wanting me on insulin? Most of the time (95%) I have it under control with diet, but there are somethings that are trial and error.

It sounds to me like she's jumping the gun. :nope: Seriously....I have had well over 5 spikes....I mean how high are these spikes? I've had readings of 160 at 2 hours, and nearly _half_ of my two hour readings are around 120 which is out of range for me as I said before, and both my OB and dietician said it's fine and have no plans for insulin. Is it the fasting numbers that are making her say that? Mine have gone into the 90s and they still don't seem concerned. I mean I guess doctors know best, but it seems a little drastic since you are within range most of the time.


----------



## jonnanne3

jonnanne3 said:


> Is it just me, or is she jumping the gun by wanting me on insulin? Most of the time (95%) I have it under control with diet, but there are somethings that are trial and error.




> It sounds to me like she's jumping the gun. :nope: Seriously....I have had well over 5 spikes....I mean how high are these spikes? I've had readings of 160 at 2 hours, and nearly _half_ of my two hour readings are around 120 which is out of range for me as I said before, and both my OB and dietician said it's fine and have no plans for insulin. Is it the fasting numbers that are making her say that? Mine have gone into the 90s and they still don't seem concerned. I mean I guess doctors know best, but it seems a little drastic since you are within range most of the time.

She told me that she wants my fasting numbers to be less than 100 and they are 98% of the time between 85 and 95 and then my 2 hour numbers she wants lower than 120 and my average is 110 but the highest was yesterday after I ate some sugar free candy (I guess not so sugar free! And it was only 2 bite sized peices) it went to 148. That was my highest. The other times were 124, 135, 136, and 127.


----------



## pbuggy2284

jonnanne3 said:


> pbuggy2284 said:
> 
> 
> I was also told that they dont like giving pills this late in pregnancy. I think maybe your doctor is just seeing what other options there are. I wonder if you can refuse insulin and tell her you wont eat those food again.
> Im glad to see your measuring good :) I go around ever 2 weeks also.
> 
> Thank you. I did tell her that I am just trying to figure out what I can and can not eat. So I know those things I ate are not right, so I won't eat them anymore. I am just wondering if she is jumping the gun too quick on the insulin.
> Are you taking insulin? If so, were your sugars out of control or was it just a spike here and there?Click to expand...

I do think she is jumping the gun, because with me every number would be high. 
They instantly put me on insulin so im not sure how my numbers were with food but If I dont take enough insulin they are high. I like insulin because I can eat potatos and if I wasnt on I wouldnt be able to eat really any carbs


----------



## Green Glitter

Thanks, Allie. I get an average around 8-9 hours a sleep at night - so my fast is probably about 10-11 hours. YAY! I am so glad everything is going pretty well for you, Allie! Those are great, and only a week ahead is nice. I will find out on the 29th this month, so I'll update you. :D

Jonnanne - I think she is definitely jumping the gun on insulin. Even your spikes aren't like huge spikes. Your fasting numbers don't look bad. I was put on a pill instead of insulin, and it was listed as a Class B drug... My OBG said it has been tested as safe. I would talk to your OBG and asked her why and voice your concerns. :Hugs:


----------



## Cuffy

Sounds like it my levels were awful, the only thing I could eat was salad-not ideal in any pregnancy let alone a twin one! And my urine came back with ketones in it so my body wasn't managing at all. I would ask for alternatives etc, they will be concerned though as diet controlled is great but they have to be assures you are getting those calories it's so important!


----------



## pbuggy2284

I also get Ketons. If I dont eat my night snack around 9:30 Ketons show up in my urine the next morning :(


----------



## Cuffy

Mine must be the same as they were picked up mid morning and the nurse tried to accuse me of starving myself, not eating breakfast or snacks which I had both of and even had crackers the night before. I was quite annoyed at her attitude, I haven't put on much weight at all but I eat plenty of food the twins let me know before my stomach does that it's time to eat! I can only go 1.5-2 hours max without eating now otherwise I get hypo, 3 times this week I've had them and it's always when I have an appointment except today I was actually making lunch when it kicked off :( they are truly awful!!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: I'm not getting ketones tested (just regular protein/glucose urine checks at appts) and asked about this...I was told studies have shown it doesn't change the pregnancy whether you have test positive for ketones or not and just makes the mom worry which is why my practice no longer routinely checks for them. :shrug:

As long as you know you're eating when you're meant to, I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

my diabetes is getting worse.....this last week its been near impossible to stay within range and even the ones within range are pretty close to over. been getting 120s - 150s instead of well within range like they had been the first month of testing. not happy but not surprised since i was told it would get worse. i have an ultrasound on the 25th to check the baby's heart in detail cause of my diabetes. i doubt there will be anything wrong cause i never had any dangerously high numbers but i suppose that will gradually change :(


----------



## pbuggy2284

Cuffy said:


> Mine must be the same as they were picked up mid morning and the nurse tried to accuse me of starving myself, not eating breakfast or snacks which I had both of and even had crackers the night before. I was quite annoyed at her attitude, I haven't put on much weight at all but I eat plenty of food the twins let me know before my stomach does that it's time to eat! I can only go 1.5-2 hours max without eating now otherwise I get hypo, 3 times this week I've had them and it's always when I have an appointment except today I was actually making lunch when it kicked off :( they are truly awful!!

Eat a big snack the night before :) I eat tons of carbs for my snack


----------



## Cuffy

Ah cool I'll have to try that then! I had an Indian tonight poppadoms, starter and main I got an 8.8 which is a bit more than they want but after a meal like that out I was chuffed!

I would say the ketone testing is important as it means your body isn't converting glucose to energy and is burning your fat stores causing an acid to form and the liver converts that and we end up with ketones as I read it, you don't want that to be happening for very long as it can lead to being quite poorly. That's what I have managed to find out! My dietitian was concerned by it!


----------



## FeistyMom

Allie - that sounds exactly opposite of what I was told. Weird how practices are different! :shrug:


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Hi ladies, not been on here in ages as my brain has been all over the place :cry:

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow, a few weeks ago they put me on 2 doses of Metformin as i was pretty much unable to eat any carbs or sugar without my levels going over PLUS i was losing weight fast. I've now lost a total of 12lbs since mid Sept and am 4lbs lighter than before i even got pregnant. I had constant +4ketones in urine and high in blood too. 

The metformin really helped with food but i was still losing weight. I went for a routine growth scan last Tuesday only to be rushed into the maternity asessment unit because they found i have less than half the amount of amniotic fluid around baby that there should be - a 'drastic and considerable loss' from the last scan 3 weeks ago. We were put on ctg monitoring and checked for leaks etc - baby is fine and weighing in at around 6lbs 4oz so they don't think it's a problem with him. They couldn't find any leaks with the doctors hands up me making me cough and strain (but they can't be sure) and they say the medication won't have affected my levels either, so we're all stumped.

They said they want me in for an emergency scan asap - definitely before Tuesday (tomorrow) but they still haven't given me a time or day - when i chase them they say they're understanffed and have no appointments - but they've left me over a week with this low fluid and all of these worries! On top of that they told me to come off the Metformin 'just in case', trained me in Insulin incase i need to start injecting from high numbers but tbh i've felt so sick and ill with worry and a weird morning sickness recurrance that i've barely been able to eat. Also everytime Sully moves it HURTS, not just an uncomfortable feeling but jeeeeez, its like he's trying to crawl his way out of me 20 out of 24 hours a day, he feels like he's stressed out!

I feel terrible :cry: going to see the midwife this morning to apparently book my induction day for next week - i'm going to spill everything to her and see what she says. I hope everyone is doing ok in here, sorry for my absence :hugs:


----------



## Cuffy

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Aw Sparkly you poor thing you've really been going through it :( I would think you are feeling every slight movement. With the reduced fluid, I would put my foot down and demand they start doing something about it, they can't leave you to go on with things feeling anxious, stressed and upset. You do need to eat though it would be much better to have high sugar than be burning your fat stores and not eating will make you feel much much worse. Surely a call to your midwife would be worth a try that's what she's there for-mine got me in within 12 hours for a scan last pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Aw Sparkly, I hope the see you soon and induce you. In the meantime keep up your fluid intake and eat sensibly xxx


----------



## Fairybabe

Aw sparkly that truly sucks. Did they say what your fluid level actually was. I was told normal range can vary between 5-25cm. In a fortnight mine went from 11 to 6. I had extra monitoring, and 2 weeks later it had gone back to 9. I was told fluid levels can vary quite a lot within a day. So here's hoping yours picks up again. Was told to keep well hydrated. Hope they look after you well and your baby turns out just fine! 
Fairyxx

Ps. Got my induction this weds. Not lookin fwd to it as my cervix is not ripe and baby has disengaged from pelvis.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Thanks so much to everyone for the concern and lovely replies :hugs:

I've just got back from a mammouth meeting at the diabetes clinic and hospital. I was just having a routine midwife and diabetes check up but they saw how distressed we were and booked us in for an emergeny scan there and then. My fluid levels thank god have risen back to a normal level! (Fairybabe - my notes said 77-249 was normal and mine was 41 before, it's now 131!) It said before i had little to no measurable pockets but this time round the deepest one was 4.6cm. They have no idea what caused i,t although perhaps a reaction to the Metformin as it's the only thing that makes sense at the moment. We're looking in to it (teamed with the fact i have an auto-immune disorder may have made the fluid loss a new side effect for the drug) but the good thing is he's back to having a good amount in there!

I've lost another 2lbs in 3 days which is concerning them so they've told me to just try and eat as much as possible although to stil try and keep levels normal. Even though it seems to be doing nothing bad to baby, its making me quite ill (again bad ketones, high bp, immune system turning to crap) so it's a concern. They did bloodtests on me for thyroid problems and 4 or 5 other things that i have no idea about yet and are waiting for results. 

This, along with the unexplained fluid loss malarky, made them concerned enough to book me a date today. So Tuesday 25th October (8 days time) at 7am we get to go and start the journey to meeting our little man via induction! I'm so relieved he's ok for the time being and we only have 8 days to go - this has been one scary and difficult rollercoaster ride, i can't wait to hold him and start afresh! :happydance:


----------



## Cuffy

That's brilliant news on your induction date! I'm very jealous!!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Sparkly, that's wonderful news that your fluid levels are back up and your little man is doing great! :hugs: Congrats on your induction date as well...I bet the next week will just fly by! What gestation will you be at when you are induced?

I can't imagine what a scary time it must have been to be waiting knowing you had reduced fluid, though....so sorry you've been losing so much weight as well! Just happy to hear they are giving you lots of care and tests to help you feel better. Having MS this far along doesn't sound fun. :hugs:

Fairybabe, congrats on your induction date as well.


----------



## pip7890

That's great news Sparkly. Just hang in for another few days and baby will be here. At least the end is in sight. 

Good luck Fairy. Can't wait to hear your birth announcement. 

Pip x


----------



## FeistyMom

Sparkly - how awful for you! Glad that your fluid levels went back up though, and hopefully your MS will go away too so you can 'enjoy' these last few days of pregnancy!

Can't wait to see the birth stories for you and for Fairy! :) Hopefully your LOs will cooperate with the inductions :)


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Thanks ladies! Especially Cuffy too - you really helped me this morning :hugs:

Allie - big hugs! :flower: I'll be exactly 38 weeks when we go in. He's been head down and popping in and out of engagement for a while now and my first son was born at 38+6 naturally and without induction, so i'm hoping he'll be ok with the induction and ready to go. 

Even just seeing the light at the end of the tunnel makes things seem easier now - and of course a massive thanks to all of you over here on the GD support thread, i feel like we've all come through so many ups and downs, i couldn't have done it without ranting to you guys!

Fairybabe - really good luck for Wednesday, i'll be thinking of you and hope everything goes as smoothly as possible. Can't wait to hear your birth story! :hugs:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

i started taking my insulin this morning....im just tired of being upset every two hours after i eat. time to nip it in the bud before they get dangerously high. cant remember if i updated about my test strips...i still cant get my insurance to cover it so i got the relion walmart glucometer and it works great, the strips are 20 dollars for 50 instead of 53 dollars for 50 like my accu-check aviva. we are struggling and its still money we dont have but at least its possible. my diabetes is getting worse so i definitely cant go without. i need to read back a couple pages, been feeling really tired and not reading and updating much. hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks for the well wishes ladies. I'll be sure to update as soon as I can! 

Sparkly, am glad things seem to be on the up. Best of luck to you too with your induction.

Fairyx


----------



## Green Glitter

Congrats to both of you, Sparkly and Fairy! You'll both have to keep us updated and informed of the births. I'm so happy for the both of you. :hugs: 

I have a feeling I may get put on insulin or up my meds or something. Maybe. I am on this medicine and my morning numbers _still_ aren't any different. I am still running around 105-120 in the morning, even with the nightly pill. I'll let you know what she says on Wednesday. Blah. Lol.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Im sorry you had to go through that Sparkly but congrats on the date :) 

I hope everyone is well. I never get to come on anymore :( Im finally full term!! My sugar levels have been OK. They want me to keep monitoring after baby is born to make sure it was just gestational and then they are going to take my blood to see if I still have it.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck tomorrow Green Glitter! 

Jade,hope the insulin works out better! :hugs: I also have the accu check and the strips are so pricy...my insurance covers some but i've ran out a few times before they will let me refill my prescription and i bought a CVS monitor with cheaper strips to supplement (not ideal but it works).

pbuggy, happy full term! How are you feeling?

AFM, baby passed the BPP again today but I am feeling slightly worried because it took him until almost the entire 30 minutes to do enough practice breathing for him to 'pass' that section. Also, my amniotic fluid index is measuring at 20....last week it was 17...normal range at my practice is 5-25 but some websites say 5-20? Which kind of freaks me out. I don't want to have polyhydramnios...


----------



## vintage67

My fluid is climbing a bit also. 21 last Friday.


----------



## Green Glitter

Thanks, Allie. :hugs:

Sounds like a busy day for you, sweetie. I can understand your worry. Sounds like yours is normal right now, though, so just as long as they monitor it. I was told 25, like you, on my last scan, as they said I have 'borderline' high fluid... I was just under that. They will check mine again to see if I stay below or rise. 

Vintage, I feel you on that. I believe my last check I was at 23... :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls. It seems like it must be kind of common with GD? At least we are all still 'normal' (if you go by some charts) on the AFI but it's a bit nerve wracking to be borderline....

I've been reading about excess fluid tonight and it appears there's not a lot they can do for it at our gestation. I'm wondering if better glucose control will bring it down? I think I'm going to try to be more strict with blood sugar this week and not do as much guessing to eliminate chances of spikes. Who knows if that's even causing it, though? I have another scan in a week.


----------



## jonnanne3

Update from my high risk doctor. I went to have my scan yesterday and also meet with my high risk dr. When she came in, I talked to her about the insulin and the glyburide. The glyburide are the pills. My dr said that my numbers are good but she would like my fasting numbers lower. She actually wants them below 90. She thinks I would benefit by taking glyburide at night. She doesn't think I need insulin, but she said it's not the end of the world. She also thinks I need to see a dietitian as well because she doesn't think I am getting enough calories.
So I did some research on glyburide and the main thing that stuck out when reading was that years ago they tried to say it could be fatal to the baby. the risk was low, but REALLY???? Now remember this was back about 5 to 10 years ago, but to too far ago.
I know my dr wouldn't recommend putting me on anything that would harm me or the baby. But your read something like that and you automatically freak out! So I am thinking insulin isn't too bad after all! Not only that, but it would help if I decided to splurge on special occasions. IE: baby shower and Thanksgiving. 
Please give me your opnion and let me know what you opinion is on this..... Thank you all for your help and advice!


----------



## Allie84

jonnanne, I know at my practice they skip all pills and go straight to insulin if needed. You're right, it would give you a lot more freedom...and perhaps less worry. What does your doc think about just doing insulin? Good luck! :hugs:

Urgh, I tossed and turned last night worrying about amniotic fluid. I hate having GD. :(


----------



## pbuggy2284

Allie84 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Green Glitter!
> 
> Jade,hope the insulin works out better! :hugs: I also have the accu check and the strips are so pricy...my insurance covers some but i've ran out a few times before they will let me refill my prescription and i bought a CVS monitor with cheaper strips to supplement (not ideal but it works).
> 
> pbuggy, happy full term! How are you feeling?
> 
> AFM, baby passed the BPP again today but I am feeling slightly worried because it took him until almost the entire 30 minutes to do enough practice breathing for him to 'pass' that section. Also, my amniotic fluid index is measuring at 20....last week it was 17...normal range at my practice is 5-25 but some websites say 5-20? Which kind of freaks me out. I don't want to have polyhydramnios...

Thanks. Im doing OK. Keep thinking im having contractions and then they stop. I think they were BH because now im getting realy period pain on and off and im like..Ohh that feels different..lol.

My ultrasound at 35 weeks was the same thing. She wouldnt move, she wouldnt do the ptactice breathing, so they sent me to another one yesterday. The ultrasound tech said she did great and you could clearly see she was practicing. I think with my first one she was just sound asleep but during the first one my BP spiked so it could have been that too.. 
I hope everything works out for you :) Im sure he is healthy :)


----------



## pbuggy2284

I had an ultrasound yesterday but she didnt tell me my fluid levels. I have to wait till tomorrow to know all the test results. :( I hate waiting. I guess she weighs 6pounds 12oz. I dont know if that is good or bad

Joanne- I keep saying this but id rather be on insulin because of better control. I do find myself have more carbs now then before which im sure im gaining weight again but im happier on it. I would also worry about being on that pill too. Do whats best for you :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks! He did pass with an 8/8 but yes, I was worried I'd end up going back to redo it the next day as you did if he didn't! He kept doing the breathing for a few seconds but he had to do it for 30 seconds straight. :wacko: I guess I got spoiled because the week before did did everything in less than 10 minutes, AND my AFI was lower. But you're right, babies sleep and are only human and they do things on their time in there! They have no idea we're staring at them waiting for them to breathe haha. Glad your LO did so well the next day.

ETA: 6lbs 12 oz sounds perfect to me!!


----------



## vintage67

jonnanne3 said:


> Update from my high risk doctor. I went to have my scan yesterday and also meet with my high risk dr. When she came in, I talked to her about the insulin and the glyburide. The glyburide are the pills. My dr said that my numbers are good but she would like my fasting numbers lower. She actually wants them below 90. She thinks I would benefit by taking glyburide at night. She doesn't think I need insulin, but she said it's not the end of the world. She also thinks I need to see a dietitian as well because she doesn't think I am getting enough calories.
> So I did some research on glyburide and the main thing that stuck out when reading was that years ago they tried to say it could be fatal to the baby. the risk was low, but REALLY???? Now remember this was back about 5 to 10 years ago, but to too far ago.
> I know my dr wouldn't recommend putting me on anything that would harm me or the baby. But your read something like that and you automatically freak out! So I am thinking insulin isn't too bad after all! Not only that, but it would help if I decided to splurge on special occasions. IE: baby shower and Thanksgiving.
> Please give me your opnion and let me know what you opinion is on this..... Thank you all for your help and advice!

There is another lady on this board that lives in the US that has been prescribed glyburide for GD as well. If you notice,they tend to use the pills more in the UK than over here. Some US doctors will use metformin, and even fewer will use glyburide. Honestly? I would not take glyburide while pregnant if it were me. Insulin has its drawbacks; it can make you gain weight, but it is much safer.


----------



## vintage67

Allie, I read that the extra fluid around our GD/diabetic pregnancy babies is extra urine! They are getting extra sugar from us which is making them larger and also making them urinate more. Interesting.

I am really trying to be extra careful with my diet in this home stretch.

Can't wait for my scan on Friday to see how the fluid is going and they are also doing another growth scan. At my last growth scan 2 weeks ago, he was measuring 3 weeks ahead!

At the same time, when I had my son 7 years ago and had GD, they kept telling me he was huge, at least 9 pounds or more, and he was born weighing 
7 pounds 6 ounces. So, the scans are only guesses to some extent.


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you all for your replies! My doctor is calling me back today and I will discuss my research with her. I am feeling more and more like the insulin may be the better option for me. Will it make me gain a whole lot of weight? I have done really good with my weight and I don't want to go too far over.
They did the fluid measurement on me yesterday and they said it looks great. They didn't tell me how much, but said it looks great. What is the normal fluid amount supposed to be? They won't weigh her again until next week or the following week because they just did it 2 weeks ago. But we did see her face and hair and her little wrinkles on her side! Too precious! 

Allie, are you on insulin? And for the ones who are: is it painful?


----------



## vintage67

Generally the normal range for fluid is 5-25cm.

Insulin CAN cause weight gain; not a done deal.

The injections are not painful. The first one is traumatic because it's the first one! I hate doing injections as it makes me feel sickly and like a drug addict! But they are just subcutaneous injections, (just under the skin), not like you are searching for a vein or anything!

Insulin definitely helps your numbers and can give you a bit more freedom with you diet.


----------



## pbuggy2284

I was gaining more weight prior to insulin then on insulin. 
As far as the needles. They finger prick hurts worse for me then the shot. Every once in a while I get a bad spot or when my husband does it on my arm I get a small bruse, but other then that it doesnt hurt.


----------



## Green Glitter

Jonnanne - I am the other girl on Glyburide in the US, as Vintage stated. :D I was put on it because my fasting numbers were too high in the morning, so I was put on a very low dosage of it. I had the same concerns, but I talked to two different pharmacists and they said it is rated as a category B drug, which has been tested as safe in pregnancy. BUT, this is what my OBG has stated and my pharmacists. I am on a low dose, one pill at night. I've been on it for over a week now. But you need to do what makes _you_ feel comfortable, Jonnanne. :hugs: If you feel insulin will make you feel better than the pill, then definitely go with your gut and voice your concerns. I am monitored very closely. I am seen once a week right now, and after next week, I will be seen twice a week - so they are monitoring my baby and me very, very closely with several stress tests and scans, which makes me feel better. Again, just discuss your concerns with your OBG. I am sure they won't force you to do it if you're not comfortable. :)

On it, no, I still have to follow my dietitian's diet to the tee, and it doesn't allow for the extra carbs...as the others were saying. ;)

My husband is type 2 and he's on insulin twice a day - he says it doesn't hurt. :D 

And yes, higher fluid is a common GD associated thing, Allie - my doctor told me this, too. Don't stress too much, you're doing great!

Vintage, when you said it's excess urine...I have no idea why my face went ... I _know_ that is what it is, but when you think it... LOL. :D I had a lol moment thinking about it.

So, I had my appointment today. Everything seems to be pretty good. I have another stress test next week, so this week we just reviewed my numbers, checked the baby and looked at it all. My OBG did go ahead and said she would have me leave work at 34 weeks, because my appointments double at that point. She said that stress and other things can raise numbers - so this will be good, as I can focus on me and my levels the last month. That was a relief. 

Thanks, Allie and Vintage, for your earlier comments and support. :hugs: :D

Pbuggy! HAPPY FULL TERM! :D


----------



## jonnanne3

Thank you so much Glitter! I talked to my high risk doctors assistant yesterday and she is going to send me some updated information on Glyburide so we can make a properly educated decision. She only thinks I need to be on a low dose at night to help with my fasting numbers. She is ok with my 2 hour numbers, but not my fasting ones. I get monitored weekly thru her office. I get a scan weekly and they do the stress test and monitor the baby's heartrate. They had to wake her up Tuesday because she wanted to sleep the entire time on the monitor. But during the scan she was all over the place! LOL! 
Once again, thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

jonnanne3 said:


> Allie, are you on insulin? And for the ones who are: is it painful?

No, I'm not on insulin. I'm diet controlled and it's getting progressively harder! My fasting number this AM was 93 and at 28 weeks when I was diagnosed by fasting numbers were in the 70s. :(

I don't know if you've said, but how 'bad' are your fasting numbers? Good luck making a decision about what to do! 

Green Glitter, thanks. Glad your appt went well...yay for getting to leave work at 34 weeks! My job has been stressful this week...I always forget to think about the affect that can have on blood sugars. Hmmm...something to think about!


----------



## pbuggy2284

Well a little update..
I'm in the hospital :( I went to my Dr appt and my Bp was 179/89. They are doing a 24 hour monitoring. The baby is doing good and Bp is down to 134/80. I am out of work tho :(. One more high bp and I'm getting induced. She also said I will be delivering before 39 weeks. As far as my fluid..its low so she's also concerned about that. Well I won't be on a lot but ill try to keep you guys updated. Just wanted to say thank you for all the support with my diabetes. You girls are great:hugs:


----------



## vintage67

Take care pbuggy! I got induced just a little under 38 weeks with my son!

Best wishes!:hugs:


----------



## highhopes19

Morning everyone!

Can not sleep!!!

Went to see my consultant yesterday.... And didn't think my GD is controlled very well, I explained what had been happening, that one day I could eat somthing and my levels would be great and then the next day I could have the same thing and they would shoot up high! 

He went out the room to book me for an induction for 2 weeks..... Which I was kind of expecting.... But then he came back in the room and said he'd had a think and with the levels being so uncontrollable he wants to book me in for induction asap...... My induction is booked for this saturday..... So tomorrow!!!!

Not the way I'd hoped things would go, but as long as LO gets here safely that's all that matters! 
I'm so nervous, its unreal!!!

Have any of you ladies had expereince with inductions? 
Also any ideas of snacks etc, that will be suitable to take to hospital with me if I am allowed to eat?

Thankyou for all your support 
Take care xxxxxx


----------



## pip7890

Good luck with your inductions pbuggy and highhopes. I'm getting the date for mine next Wednesday after my 36w growth scan. I look forward to hearing your birth stories. 

Pip x


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck with your inductions. Xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Good luck with the inductions girls!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see your precious babies!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## highhopes19

thankyou :)

and good luck to the other ladies with their inductions aswell, cant wait to hear everyone elses birth stories :)

xxxx


----------



## Allie84

Good luck pbuggy and highhopes! Can't wait to hear your birth stories. :)

pbuggy, so sorry you're in the hospital. :hugs: Glad BP is going down and baby is good. Are you getting out of the hospital before your induction?

highhopes, good luck for TOMORROW! WOW! So soon. :happydance: What have your numbers been like that they are inducing so suddenly? Or is it more the fluctuation? Sorry, I have no experience with inductions...I know here we are not allowed to eat anything other than clear liquids, so things like popsicles and water and clear juice.


----------



## pbuggy2284

Thanks girls 
Good luck too highhopes.
I'm here till they find out if there is protein in my urine. Should be end of day today. They also did another ultrasound to measure fluid again. I didn't hear about the results yet but if its low still I will be induced today. If everything is ok. I can go home and sit on my bum for a few weeks.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Good luck pbuggy, i hope your fluid levels return to normal and that you're allowed home to bake for a little longer - last week my AFI was drastically low but replenished within a week, still no one knows why or how! and highhopes again, good luck for tomorrow hun, you'll be amazing! :thumbup:

I'm being induced on Tuesday at exactly 38 weeks. Really getting that nervous energy/excitement now - have been nesting like a b**ch over the last few days, it's crazy as i never really had it before with my first. Never had Braxton Hicks either mind you and this time around they have been STRONG! Anyway just popping in to show my support for the fellow ladies getting induced and big hugs to anyone struggling right now :hugs:


----------



## vintage67

Had my 35 week appointment today. AF has gone up to 30! I am not surprised. My stomach feels like it is dragging the floor! Doctor says we will have a section in 2 1/2 weeks if not sooner. 40=immediate c-section. 

Baby is now measuring 3 weeks ahead and is estimated to be 7lbs 8 ounces.


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi girls!
Our baby girl was born yesterday at 1.48am. We have called her Meredith. She was 5lb13oz! So much for giant gd babies! 

She had dangerosuly low blood sugar about 6hrs after she was born, despite my gd being v well controlled on diet and metformin. We are still in hosp amd will be until she gets 3 consecutive prefeed blood levels above 2.5. So far we got 2 in a row then she dipped again, so back to square 1. Am expressing colostrum and doing best to establish breastfeeding but also having to supplement with formula with a little cup. Just praying she gets the hang of nursing asap.

Btw, if any of you ladies have the syntocinon drip as part of induction, my advice is to get the epidural whilst still on the 3rd level of dosage (they started low and increased from 0.6ml/hr to 7.2) cos I was coping fine til 3rd dosage level, needed gas and air from the 4th but suddenly the intensity went crazy amd urgently needed an epidural. So don't wait. I also ended up with emergency forceps deliv as M was distressed. Turns out the cord was around her neck! 

She is gorgeous in my opinion!!! 

Good luck with the arrivals coming up!

Fairy x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Fairy. 

Thank you for the tips. I find out on Wednesday what date they plan to induce me. I was warned about the danger of baby's levels dropping so they have given me some syringes so I can start expressing colostrum and freezing it just in case. 

Hope your stay in hospital is not too long. 

Pip x


----------



## fairygirl

Congratulations Fairybabe!!


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Congratulations fairybabe!!! :baby::hugs: I hope Meredith (love the name!) gets the readings she needs for you to get home and settled really soon.

Thanks for the tips too - i'm pushing for an early epidural this time as my last labour although only 5 hours was very uncontrolled and agonising as i left it too long, which resulted in some pretty bad 2nd degree tearing and trauma to bubs - will definitely keep a closer eye on it now! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Massive congrats Fairybabe!! Welcome Meredith! :) :baby: 

Had you seen in any scans that the cord was around her neck? I ask because in my 3D scans it looks like it is so I'm wanting to be prepared for that.

Sparkly, do you think _not_ having an epidural resulted in tearing and trauma to bubs? I'm curious because I am so on the fence about epidurals.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Hey Allie - It's totally different for everyone, i know the epi increases the risk of needing help to deliver etc so it's usually the other way round - but in my case as it was sooooo uncontrolled and amazingly fast i think (and have been told numerous time including at the birth) if i had had the epi things would have been slower and much more controlled, allowing me the time to breathe when needed, push when needed and less stress for bub. 

I only tore so badly as i could not control what was going on and couldn't breathe through the contractions when they asked me to. It runs in our family unfortunately, quick and traumatic births that need a bit of a helping hand to slow down, both my nan and mum suffered the same! I went from 1-10cms in about 40 mins and delivered an almost 8lbs baby in under 8 mins. Each contraction and urge to push was one after the other, no space in between, not even a chance to breathe - i burst vessels in my eyes and face as i couldn't take a breath. Because of the pressure and fastness of it, bubs head was majorly squashed, he also didn't have time to turn properly and got caught and very stressed. If he hadn't of splodged out when he did they would have had to section as his heartrate really dropped. Of course i did it and all the pain etc went away as soon as he was delivered! BUT i would much rather not go through a delivery like that again if given the choice as i went into shock and found it difficult to care for him for a couple of hours after, those are the main reasons i'm opting for one. 

My situation is anything but the norm though and through other people's birth stories i still think going without an epi is best for bubs and mum if it's what you want, as you have less risk of intervention etc it's just not really the way my body works! :dohh:


----------



## Cuffy

Hi Girls
It's been a busy week for some of us ;) How exciting for you, and us! Will be lovely to hear how you get on and see pics of your lovely bundles of fun!

Well had my growth scan and the babies are on the large side just the right side of the line for 97th centile! Macy is 5lb and Charlie is 4lb 8oz estimated so I'm guessing my little lady implanted first! Both baby's are breech at the moment so we are waiting 4 weeks to see whether madam turns I have a feeling she may well have turned last night but I could be wrong! I can't see me making it another 6 weeks though I'm already huuuuge! The dr's were happy with how I've been managing and tweaked my insulin a bit-more at night and carrying on as I am during the day.

Good luck to you ladies getting ready for l&d and the rest of you I hope you are all ok!


----------



## highhopes19

Hi ladies 
On 2nd lot of gel and nothing is happening :( !!!
I have a feeling induction will fail me :(

They've said if induction fails they'll consider a c-section which I don't want as I am petrified!! 

I'm being induced as diabetes nurse didn't perscribe my metforming properly so was still over the place. But since being in and upping metformin to 4 a day my levels have stabalised better than ever!

If the induction fails, can I refuse c-section and wait it out? My growth scans I had have been fine 

?? Xxx


----------



## Cuffy

I dont think they can force you to do anything chick, just ask all the questions. I was told being gd I won't get beyond 38 weeks but it's your call as I see it. Good luck.


----------



## pip7890

As Cuffy says they can't force a c-section (I think you have to sign papers first). It's a hard call but you have to do what's right for you and baby. 

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Awww highhopes! :hugs: I hope things have happened for you now but i'm sure the other ladies are right, as long as your waters are in tact and there's no huge risk to baby then i'm sure they can't force a c-section on you? My doc and care team are very anti-section unless absolutely needed, i hope yours are too and they'll possibly leave you and try induction again at a later point if it's not happened already? Either way massive hugs and good luck!!!

I have *looks at clock* *20 hours *to go until i go in to start the induction process... if i make it that far! I've had dull period pains since last night along with mucous yesterday and 2 slight bloody shows this morning, one at 5am one at 7am (tmi - streaks of red blood mixed with mucous on tissue when wiping), also lots of pressure to go to the loo but nothing really happening... i remember all these signs from my first who was born at 38+6 naturally. So if it doesn't start naturally this afternoon i'm hoping it means my cervix will be really and willing for the induction! I'm soooooooooooo hyped/scared/anxious/excited!


----------



## Allie84

It sounds like your body is ready! Good luck today sparkly! :hugs:


----------



## romeo.juliet

Is there anyone that didn't find out they had GD until way late in pregnancy? I didn't find out until 32 weeks and keeping it under control is NOT easy. I follow the eating guidelines and my number are still high. I'm afraid he's already gone too long without proper guidance and I don't want to risk anything happening. Anyone else?


----------



## pip7890

That sounds very positive Jubbly. I hope your induction goes well today and look forward to reading your birth story.

Pip x


----------



## pbuggy2284

Just an update girls .....I'm being induced today because of high Bp. In the hospital now. :). It's going to be a while. Im only 1cm dialated and not soft so hopefully they get the meds in soon.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Pbuggy!!! Sorry your BP is still high but I'd say at 38 weeks your LO is ready to come out. Hopefully the induction doesn't take too long. :hugs:

romeo, I'm not sure. I was diagnosed at 28 weeks....did you take the standard 28 weeks GTT and pass it?


----------



## pip7890

Good luck pbuggy. Keep us posted. 

Pip x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

Good luck pbuggy :)


----------



## vintage67

Good luck pbuggy! :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Just wanted to update you on my consultant appt recently where we talked about home birthing.


Spoiler
Then we had an appt with my consultant who had read my letter and went through all the points. Seemed I had raised all the relevant worries in there so I think she realised that we (or I) had done the research.

Re Induction she said that she was fine for us not to be induced as there is a lot of debate as to what the right time is, some say 36w some say 42w (and these are Drs) so she was happy to let that go.

She explained about 'tests of fetal wellbeing' ie doppler (not hb finding doppler, this measures the flow of blood through the placenta), nonstress test, heart trace and amniotic fluid level. She said that they dont do them as standard as theyre not a good predictor of how baby will be - its just a snapshot and things may change. But she would like me to have them in this situation, and Im fine with that, have always wanted them anyway (someone later on, forgot who, said its much more important to do kick count tho).

The main issue was monitoring of my sugars during labour as if theyre high then baby will go hypo so that just needs looking into and theyre going to get the paediatrician involved, but thats most likely just going to be a 'risks explained' letter put in notes. The diabetic nurse said Im much more likely to be low/middling BG as labour is basically like exercise. Worth monitoring anyway but Im not worrying too much about it.

So basically it went as I hoped, she explained all the risks in a balanced manner - didnt go on about random shit which could happen to anyone, and accepted that altho she thought we were crackers we had made a well informed decision. 

Then they got the Head of Midwifery (who Id spoken to before,sara jayne something)up to talk to me and she was ace. Basically said youre going to plan a home birth anyway and we need to make sure its as safe as possible. Shes going to collate all the advice for my and babys monitoring and write a protocol for the community midwife so that if someone random turns up they know what to do. The consultant had said that she didnt think it was possible to monitor babys sugar at home as they use a machine in the hospital which is attached to a computer, but sara jayne said well we always used to use normal blood testing kits (like the one i have, but theyre not so accurate at lower levels) so might just need to give the levels a bit less slack - ie if they say baby needs to be over 2.6, we say fine,lets say it has to be over 2.8 or 3 or whatever. shes going to look into it tho.

Also saw the diabetic specialist midwife. Theyre now calling me IR rather than diabetic too so seems like their whole attitude has changed. Its like theyve taken a step back and looked at the whole situation rather than just little bits at once. So anyway good to monitor my levels obviously but she doesnt see them being likely to go high. Talked about expressing colostrum and all that too and Im just gonna have a play til 36w and will try manual pump to get things going, then will get as much colostrum as poss, I think she'd sit with me while I did it if I got massively stressed about it so I dont think I need to worry too much about that.

Will get some ready made formula in too but thats last resort as its so full of bulk that you need it in massive quantities and it doesnt raise blood sugar that well so it means baby is possibly still hypo but now full so wont breast feed.

Plan is to have 36w growth scan and will get syringes etc then for expressing. Then from 38w will have scans etc 3 times a week to check on baby - i was worried it would be daily so thats fine, im happy to do those. Have a letter in my notes from consultant now saying 'heres the plan, no need to explain things again unless the situation changes'. So if some random Dr does start to go on about things Ill tell them to read the letter from their boss.

So it was a rly good appt, was there for like 3 hrs. I think the fact that all my blood sugars, pressure,growth scans are perfect (hes measuring dead on 50%) goes a long way to help my situation. If he was measuring huge I think they might have given me a bit more stick, but the letter seemed to really help things as I was able to quote official sounding people (NICE, RCOG) etc and show that I was aware of the issues.


----------



## Allie84

That's great cranberry! What a positive experience. :) I'm really glad your LO is doing so well and spot on and will not have any forseen problems that could interfere with your ideal birth. :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

I'm in hospital for monitoring and induction in the morning. They weren't happy with my sugars (on diet control only) and my bump has shrank rather than grown and baby wasn't so active today. They suspect leaking waters or a problem with placenta or it could be nothing. Either way tomorrow it is!


----------



## Allie84

fairygirl, how far along are you? Did they scan you or check you to see if it's your waters? How bad were your sugars? Good luck with your induction tomorrow! :hugs: I hope you get some sleep in the hospital tonight. Thinking of you!

Wow, this thread is going to have a bunch of birth stories in the next few days. :thumbup: So exciting. :happydance: Best of luck to EVERYONE getting induced!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm 38+2. He reckoned I was getting high readings half the time (more like a third) and said if I'd been 35 weeks I'd be put on metaformin but because I'm 38 weeks it was better to get baby out and not bother with scan. Just on trace. Baby behaving :) then sleep and induction as soon as in the morning. My sugars highest was 8.6 after meal and 6.6 before - the before readings have been fine til now, just I was starving and snacking loads since weekend!


----------



## pip7890

Hi

Here's my update:

Endocrinologist - very happy with my bloods. Doesn't need to see me again until 8w after the birth. I will need to do another GTT at 6w post-birth.

36w growth scan - WB currently measuring around 7lb (give or take 25%); head circumference, abdomen circumference and femur length all correlate so suggests he's not adversely affected by my GD; I, however, have been diagnosed with polyhydramnios https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/polyhydramnios/ but it appears quite mild and is probably linked to my GD.

Obstetrician - decision made to induce me at 38w exactly so I'm booked in for Monday 7 November. He thinks there's a good chance I won't make it that far due to the tightenings I've been having and the partial plug loss/CM. He's told me what I have to do if my waters break before the induction because of the potential complications of the polyhydramnios. He thinks that if I do need to be induced we might be able to get away with just a membrane rupture, rather than a pessary, as he would expect my cervix to have begun dilating by 38w.

I'm feeling rather apprehensive now - it seems very real suddenly - and I must admit to bursting into tears when I heard about the polyhydramnios. It just feels like something else to worry about if you know what I mean.

Good luck ladies.

Pip x


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Pip. What was your AFI level? And if you don't mind me asking, what did they tell you to do if your waters break before the induction?

I also had my 36 week scan, and baby is measuring at 6lbs 1 oz give or take their margin of error. I don't have polyhydramnios (yet) but my fluid levels are on the high end of normal...for the 2nd week they were 20, upper cut off 25. I was also worried about this but my doctor said the worst that would happen in my case is a big gush, and that even if I went above 25, there's nothing they would do about the fluid at this point other than monitor it. I'm probably going to be induced at 39 weeks just due to the GD in general. Did they tell you if you are dialated at all? I am dialated to a 1 already with a soft but long cervix. 

I can understand the apprehension! I take it your sugars have been good though?

Fairybabe, :hugs: and thanks for the update. I've had sugars higher than your highest! Best of luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you. Hopefully you get a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Allie84

I'm just back from L&D....my blood pressure is 145/95!!! 

Basically, I could barely get out of bed today I felt so tired. I had a hard time focusing on work and just felt like crap. I laid in bed much of the day.

I went to the grocery store and I checked my blood pressure at the pharmacy and it was 140/90 so we called up the hospital and they had me come in.

It turns out I have mild fever, but my urine and blood work was fine, and the baby looked fine as well, so it was just the fever, feeling crap and the 145/95 BP. 

I had a flu shot yesterday at my appt and they think it's that causing this reaction in me, a flu like reaction. 

I'm so upset and scared though. I'm not at bed rest, just have to 'take it easy' and go back Friday for a BP check.

My BP was 115/75 just yesterday at my appt so it went up like 30 pts overnight. Hopefully it's just the damn flu shot.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

allie, hope you start feeling better....glad you and baby are alright.


well i have seen hypoglycemic episodes before with my mom...very scarey. now i know what it feels like :( i took my insulin this morning and ate breakfast. my sugar was 113, pretty good. i watched some tv and then around 5 oclock i started feeling nauseated. i was thinking oh great i dont want no morning sickness. then my heart started racing and then i started to shake badly. took my sugar and it was 46, dangerously low. i ate a can of pineapples yum, then in 15 minutes my sugar was up to 105 and i felt better. now im extremely tired. it really puts your body through some not so good cardio exercise.


----------



## Cuffy

Jade_Kitten said:


> allie, hope you start feeling better....glad you and baby are alright.
> 
> 
> well i have seen hypoglycemic episodes before with my mom...very scarey. now i know what it feels like :( i took my insulin this morning and ate breakfast. my sugar was 113, pretty good. i watched some tv and then around 5 oclock i started feeling nauseated. i was thinking oh great i dont want no morning sickness. then my heart started racing and then i started to shake badly. took my sugar and it was 46, dangerously low. i ate a can of pineapples yum, then in 15 minutes my sugar was up to 105 and i felt better. now im extremely tired. it really puts your body through some not so good cardio exercise.

I've had 3 hypos in the last day I think something to do with a cold or flu jab reaction I'm trying to shake off. My readings have been high so to get them back in line we have increased my insulin but then yesterday it all started going pear shaped! I also had a late lunch-big no no! Worst was waking up at 1am with one my level was 2.9 and it was horrendous!

Lucozade drink & sweeties for the most prompt recovery!


----------



## pip7890

Hi Allie

I don't know my AFI level as they kept the slip from the sonographer. They said it was just over and all my previous scans haven't shown a problem. My OH thinks it was just a freak reading - maybe WB had just had a big wee!

They have said that if my waters break before the induction I am to phone L&D and then an ambulance. The risk is that the extra fluid between the baby's head and my pelvis would mean that the cord could slip between the gap when the waters go and get crushed. So, if the waters go I'm to get on my hands and knees and put my bum in the air to stop baby dropping. I only live about 10 minutes from the hospital which they said was a good thing but they've made me nervous about travelling to visit family and friends who live an hour or so away next week.

They didn't do an internal but because I've been having really strong BHs, along with menstrual type cramps and a loss of some of my plug, they suspect that things are softening up nicely. That's why they are so hopeful that an induction for me will be nothing more than breaking my waters in the hospital, rather than fussing with pessaries and drips.

Apart from an occasional (maybe once or twice a week) peak, all my bloods have been at or under target. I've cut out loads of stuff and haven't cheated at all. I've been surprisingly strict with sweet stuff (I'm normally a chocoholic!). I've not needed any meds since I got the GD diagnosis.

Sorry to hear about your BP. Hope you get it back under control soon. It does sound like it could be a reaction to your jabs.

Pip x


----------



## Green Glitter

Wow, I go out of town for the weekend/week for my bday and come back to all of these scheduled inductions. Congrats to all of you! That is awesome. :)

Allie - I responded to your other thread, but man, I'm sorry about your BP. I wish I had advice. I know that GD can effect it at times, but I am not sure how it all works. If it remains, I'd definitely call your OBG. :hugs:

Pip - great! Sounds like you're doing an awesome job, especially for a chocoholic! LOL. :D :Hugs: Good luck with everything!

Nothing new to report on my end. Tomorrow is my last day of work, which is nice. They up'ed my glyburide to 7.5 instead of 5, nothing major. And...baby seems fine, great HB. I have a stress test and scan next week. I have my growth scan on Saturday, so I'll let you all know how much this little penguin is estimated. :)

Again, congrats to all!!! And I did miss you all. :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Hi ladies, could you possibly give me some advice?
With DS i had gestational diabetes, diagnosed at 34 weeks but i'd actually had it from 16 weeks.
I've just had my first midwife appt this afternoon, my urine has come back at ++++ glucose, and she said its pretty obvious i'm diabetic again, and so am i since i've had the symptoms aswell i had with DS, peeing constant, always thirsty etc. She said i will have a GTT at 16 weeks which is another 6 weeks away, i have no way of monitoring my blood sugar levels, i'm just guessing on what i should eat by what i ate last time.

Would you go to your doctor and ask for a GTT sooner? I'm just desperate to start testing my levels again after meals, as i'm concerned, do you think he will arrange me one or just tell me to wait til 16 weeks?


----------



## Cuffy

HellBunny said:


> Hi ladies, could you possibly give me some advice?
> With DS i had gestational diabetes, diagnosed at 34 weeks but i'd actually had it from 16 weeks.
> I've just had my first midwife appt this afternoon, my urine has come back at ++++ glucose, and she said its pretty obvious i'm diabetic again, and so am i since i've had the symptoms aswell i had with DS, peeing constant, always thirsty etc. She said i will have a GTT at 16 weeks which is another 6 weeks away, i have no way of monitoring my blood sugar levels, i'm just guessing on what i should eat by what i ate last time.
> 
> Would you go to your doctor and ask for a GTT sooner? I'm just desperate to start testing my levels again after meals, as i'm concerned, do you think he will arrange me one or just tell me to wait til 16 weeks?

:hugs: I would say that is about all you can do, I spent the first half of my pregnancy doing the same avoiding all the yummy things. But it's worth it and until they confirm there is little else to be done. Good luck!


----------



## FeistyMom

Congratz to everyone! Can't wait to check out the birth stories :)

Hope the BP issues clear up quickly.

And really great to hear you can have your home birth that you wanted!!!

Anyway, back to feeding LO!


----------



## apsara.m

hello all
iam new to here i am diagnosed with GD at my 24 week visit.
my values are as
21-10-2011 GCT result 240 mg/dl
then on 24 10-2011 with diet control 
FBS 98 mg/dl and PPBs 136 mg/dl. so doc prescribed insulin 4 unit morning and evening. and i tested today 28-10-2011 and found out FBS 71 mg/dl and PPBS 184 mg/dl. so doc increased morning insulin to 10 units. 
please help me is my PPBS so high. iam pregnant after 8 years so iam very anxious.thankx in advance


----------



## vintage67

Sometimes it takes a lot of insulin to keep it under control, unfortunately. It varies person to person. Please don't get overly upset over a few bad numbers. Keep everything written down for your doctors and for yourself so you can see trends between what you've eaten and the result.

It's manageable but I know it's frustrating. Best wishes.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck apsara. I'm not on insulin so I have no advice. 

I am, however, now on bedrest! :( A quick update from me....went back in for my blood pressure recheck and it was still 145/95. With a lot of laying around my left side it went down to 114/72, but I've been diagnosed with gestational hypertension and I'm now on bedrest indefinitely. If I don't develop preeclampsia, I'll be on bed rest for 3 weeks until I'm induced at 39 weeks.

I'm hoping I can convince my regular doc to induce at more like 38 weeks so I have less time to develop pre-e. The dr. I saw today said it should remain at 39 weeks because of the GD and no earlier due to lung development. That kind of confuses me because it seems like a lot of us with GD deliver before 39 weeks. :shrug: I just don't want to leave it tool long, not necessarily because I will be sick of bedrest (and I'm sure I will be) but because the longer you wait the more likely baby will be too big with the GD, and the more likely the high BP will progress into pre-e.


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry to hear your news Allie. A baby is full-term at 37w and as far as I'm aware has sufficient lung capacity to survive on its own outside of the womb without too much difficulty so I'm not sure where your obgyn is coming from either. I'm certainly getting induced at 38w for exactly the reasons you want to. Are you going to get a second opinion or insist on induction at 38w?

:hugs:

Pip x


----------



## HellBunny

This is driving me mad.. I had my MW appointment yesterday and my urine showed up ++++ glucose.. i had GD with my son, anyway shes made me an appt for a GTT at 16 weeks. I booked an Appt to see my DR monday to pursuade him to send me for one earlier as i constantly feel like i am hyperglycaemic, i have the same symptoms as with my little boy if my sugar got too high, peeing, dehydrated etc, its driving me mad not knowing what my blood sugar levels are.. its just a guessing game. I also heard diabetics need to be on 500mcg rather than the standard 400mcg.. yet i can't yet this without a prescription.


----------



## pip7890

Can you buy a cheap glucometer from Boots?

https://www.boots.com/en/Electrical/Health-Equipment/Tests-Monitors/Blood-Glucose-Monitors/

If it shows your levels are high you could use that as evidence to your midwife to get treatment now.

Good luck.

Pip x


----------



## HellBunny

pip7890 said:


> Can you buy a cheap glucometer from Boots?
> 
> https://www.boots.com/en/Electrical/Health-Equipment/Tests-Monitors/Blood-Glucose-Monitors/
> 
> If it shows your levels are high you could use that as evidence to your midwife to get treatment now.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Pip x

Thankyou, i do have the bayer contour one but no test strips as i ran out last time, and they are £27.99 to buy a pack of 50.. I will hopefully get the Dr to book me for a blood test at the hospital this week, i just want it under control x


----------



## vintage67

Allie84 said:


> Good luck apsara. I'm not on insulin so I have no advice.
> 
> I am, however, now on bedrest! :( A quick update from me....went back in for my blood pressure recheck and it was still 145/95. With a lot of laying around my left side it went down to 114/72, but I've been diagnosed with gestational hypertension and I'm now on bedrest indefinitely. If I don't develop preeclampsia, I'll be on bed rest for 3 weeks until I'm induced at 39 weeks.
> 
> I'm hoping I can convince my regular doc to induce at more like 38 weeks so I have less time to develop pre-e. The dr. I saw today said it should remain at 39 weeks because of the GD and no earlier due to lung development. That kind of confuses me because it seems like a lot of us with GD deliver before 39 weeks. :shrug: I just don't want to leave it tool long, not necessarily because I will be sick of bedrest (and I'm sure I will be) but because the longer you wait the more likely baby will be too big with the GD, and the more likely the high BP will progress into pre-e.

Allie, things have changed apparently, in the US. When I had my son 7 years ago, it seemed to be standard to induce/deliver diabetic and GD mothers at 38 weeks. I was just at the doctor today and had this conversation with the doctor. The new "standard" is 39 weeks instead of 38 due to increased likelihood of lung complications. Last week when my amniotic fluid was so high and they were considering a 37 week c-section, the doctor mentioned that if he had to take the baby before 39 weeks, he would do an amnio (much less invasive type than the one done earlier in pregnancy) to check the lung development.
Fortunately, today my AFI had dropped from 30 to 22, so now my pregnancy is back on track to go to 39 weeks.


----------



## fairygirl

Baby Noah was born at 10.12am on 28th October 2011, weighing 5lb 14oz, 38+4 gestation. He is doing well on expressed colostrum and a bit of formula. He hasn't latched to breastfeed yet but we're gonna keep trying. 
Funny how coz I was only diet control noone has wanted my sugar tested :dohh:


----------



## Jade_Kitten

congrats fairygirl :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Fairygirl!! Our babies are almost exactly the same weight! So much for the giant babies! 
Noone tested my blood sugar after delivery either. My diabetic consultant just said the moment the baby is delivered I could stop the metformin and finger pricking. I have my date for my 6 week post partum fasting glucose test and I think that's the bit that counts now. 
Anyway, enjoy your baby boy! 

Apologies if I've missed any birth announcements in the last week, I only get on here randomly now! 

Fairy x


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Fairygirl. What was your baby's estimated size before birth?

Pip x


----------



## vintage67

Congrats to all of our "sweet" babies!:haha:


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Fairygirl! :happydance: Welcome baby Noah!! 

Vintage, that's great news about your AFI going back down. I'm actually happy my AFI is at 20 now...the doc yesterday said it's good news I am 'high normal' for fluid with high BP. Who woulda thought. Looks like we will both be going to 39 if possible then eh? I'm surprised they'd do an amnio past full term?


----------



## HellBunny

fairygirl said:


> Baby Noah was born at 10.12am on 28th October 2011, weighing 5lb 14oz, 38+4 gestation. He is doing well on expressed colostrum and a bit of formula. He hasn't latched to breastfeed yet but we're gonna keep trying.
> Funny how coz I was only diet control noone has wanted my sugar tested :dohh:

Aww congrats!! i was diet controlled during pregnancy with DS (haven't seen my diabetic nurse yet as i have GD again) and i didn't have my sugars checked at all in labour/after birth! xx


----------



## Jade_Kitten

i wonder how pbuggy is doing


----------



## Allie84

Yeah I'd love to hear about the births. :) 

So, I've had induction on my mind a lot. It seems most docs say GD babies lungs develop slower and induction before 39 weeks is too early. 

Have any of our GD Support Thread babies had lung problems? 

I'm wanting to ask to be induced at 38 weeks due to my high blood pressure but I'm worried about baby's lungs as well. :(


----------



## vintage67

My 38 week old baby didn't have lung problems; just blood sugar issues.

That is my fear again, more than lung development.


----------



## Allie84

vintage67 said:


> My 38 week old baby didn't have lung problems; just blood sugar issues.
> 
> That is my fear again, more than lung development.

Right, I know what you mean. My fear is more complications from high BP (for baby and I)than having a baby one or two weeks premature.

I just don't know if doc is going to see it that way.

I've heard they can do amnios this late to check the lung development?


----------



## HellBunny

Allie84 said:


> Yeah I'd love to hear about the births. :)
> 
> So, I've had induction on my mind a lot. It seems most docs say GD babies lungs develop slower and induction before 39 weeks is too early.
> 
> Have any of our GD Support Thread babies had lung problems?
> 
> I'm wanting to ask to be induced at 38 weeks due to my high blood pressure but I'm worried about baby's lungs as well. :(

I was induced at 39+1 with J due to diabetes, he was fine when born :) xxx


----------



## vintage67

Yes, when I had a scare a week or so ago with my AFI edging up to 30, the doctor said if he had to deliver me in the 37 week range he would do an amnio to check lung development. He said it is less invasive than the one done in early pregnancy, and the fear of miscarriage is non-existent at that point.


----------



## Allie84

I wonder how it's different, and what exactly they are checking for? Surfactent (sp)? 

Glad your AFI has gone down btw. :thumbup:


----------



## vintage67

He said because the uterus is expanded out so large late in pregnancy, the "big long needles" aren't required, and they only take a tiny sample of fluid. How they check lung development from that fluid, I have no idea, but then again how do they tell gender and abnormalities from amnio?

I just hope I don't have to have one! Still sounds painful.

I am very happy my fluid is down and hope it stays that way!

My c-section date is now November 22nd which is 39 weeks and a few days actually.


----------



## HollyMonkey

HellBunny said:


> Hi ladies, could you possibly give me some advice?
> With DS i had gestational diabetes, diagnosed at 34 weeks but i'd actually had it from 16 weeks.
> I've just had my first midwife appt this afternoon, my urine has come back at ++++ glucose, and she said its pretty obvious i'm diabetic again, and so am i since i've had the symptoms aswell i had with DS, peeing constant, always thirsty etc. She said i will have a GTT at 16 weeks which is another 6 weeks away, i have no way of monitoring my blood sugar levels, i'm just guessing on what i should eat by what i ate last time.
> 
> Would you go to your doctor and ask for a GTT sooner? I'm just desperate to start testing my levels again after meals, as i'm concerned, do you think he will arrange me one or just tell me to wait til 16 weeks?

Hello HellBunny

I have a similar situation- I had GD with my DD so have been following the GD diet since my BFP with this one and checking my post prandial sugar (until the test strips are on prescription I'm not doing my fasting ones as well:wacko:) and think I might just phone directly the hospital diabetes ward where I was followed with DD. They were really prompt and helpful last time, and tested my sugar with a large lunch and not a yukky sugar drink, which is a bonus! So if your doc won't help maybe you could phone the hospital directly? I can see my bloods are getting too high already if I eat the wrong things so don't want to really delay things any longer, now beany is looking like a sticky one! :dust:

Congratulations to all the new mummies!:hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Why do they not give a damn about my baby or me?
I went to my doctor today, i have diabetes, i'm 10000% certain, i had it last time with J, had ++++ glucose in my urine thursday, costant tired, peeing every 15 minutes and drinking about 4 litres of water a day.
He has sent me for a fasting test, its pointless, my fasting blood will come up normal, it used to be around 4mmo/l last time round, so that means i'm not diabetic?? So that result will take 2 weeks to come through, then if its normal (which it will be!) then hopefully they will send me a for a GTT. 

I just don't understand how they can play russian roulette with my baby's health, after reading all the dangers of having high blood sugar levels especially in first trimester, i explained this and they are still so slow? Why do i even bother?


----------



## HellBunny

HollyMonkey said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, could you possibly give me some advice?
> With DS i had gestational diabetes, diagnosed at 34 weeks but i'd actually had it from 16 weeks.
> I've just had my first midwife appt this afternoon, my urine has come back at ++++ glucose, and she said its pretty obvious i'm diabetic again, and so am i since i've had the symptoms aswell i had with DS, peeing constant, always thirsty etc. She said i will have a GTT at 16 weeks which is another 6 weeks away, i have no way of monitoring my blood sugar levels, i'm just guessing on what i should eat by what i ate last time.
> 
> Would you go to your doctor and ask for a GTT sooner? I'm just desperate to start testing my levels again after meals, as i'm concerned, do you think he will arrange me one or just tell me to wait til 16 weeks?
> 
> Hello HellBunny
> 
> I have a similar situation- I had GD with my DD so have been following the GD diet since my BFP with this one and checking my post prandial sugar (until the test strips are on prescription I'm not doing my fasting ones as well:wacko:) and think I might just phone directly the hospital diabetes ward where I was followed with DD. They were really prompt and helpful last time, and tested my sugar with a large lunch and not a yukky sugar drink, which is a bonus! So if your doc won't help maybe you could phone the hospital directly? I can see my bloods are getting too high already if I eat the wrong things so don't want to really delay things any longer, now beany is looking like a sticky one! :dust:
> 
> Congratulations to all the new mummies!:hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks for replying! :)
I will be phoning tomorrow, mainly to book the fasting test, so far i am just following a diabetic diet (similar to last time with J) i have felt fine today, not too thirsty so hoping things are settling down :) I will look on my local hospitals website, i had no idea there was a ward for diabetes? I also have a diabetes centre near me, so if my fasting sugar comes back normal i will give them a ring. xx


----------



## Green Glitter

Seeing so many talking about birth... And CONGRATS, Fairygirl! :hugs: So happy to hear about your precious new addition. :D

HellBunny - so sorry they are giving you such a rough time. :hugs:

Vintage and Allie - great that things look to be good, and good that you're on bedrest now Allie. I know it's not what you wanted, but thankfully they are checking on you and making sure you're well. And Vintage, great news about your fluids dropping, and the now 39 week induction! :)

So, I have my results in from my growth scan on Saturday. Still team yellow. LOL. But, the baby is actually only measuring at week ahead at this point at 35w2d and weighs an estimated 6lb 10 oz at this point - I am not sure if that's good or bad. My doctor should have the results by Wednesday for my appointment, and if not, I have another appointment on Friday - so I should know by this week what it all means. The great news it that my fluids, which measured 24 not too long ago, are now at 14! I am back in the normal range they said, which is great news. :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

HellBunny said:


> HollyMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, could you possibly give me some advice?
> With DS i had gestational diabetes, diagnosed at 34 weeks but i'd actually had it from 16 weeks.
> I've just had my first midwife appt this afternoon, my urine has come back at ++++ glucose, and she said its pretty obvious i'm diabetic again, and so am i since i've had the symptoms aswell i had with DS, peeing constant, always thirsty etc. She said i will have a GTT at 16 weeks which is another 6 weeks away, i have no way of monitoring my blood sugar levels, i'm just guessing on what i should eat by what i ate last time.
> 
> Would you go to your doctor and ask for a GTT sooner? I'm just desperate to start testing my levels again after meals, as i'm concerned, do you think he will arrange me one or just tell me to wait til 16 weeks?
> 
> Hello HellBunny
> 
> I have a similar situation- I had GD with my DD so have been following the GD diet since my BFP with this one and checking my post prandial sugar (until the test strips are on prescription I'm not doing my fasting ones as well:wacko:) and think I might just phone directly the hospital diabetes ward where I was followed with DD. They were really prompt and helpful last time, and tested my sugar with a large lunch and not a yukky sugar drink, which is a bonus! So if your doc won't help maybe you could phone the hospital directly? I can see my bloods are getting too high already if I eat the wrong things so don't want to really delay things any longer, now beany is looking like a sticky one! :dust:
> 
> Congratulations to all the new mummies!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying! :)
> I will be phoning tomorrow, mainly to book the fasting test, so far i am just following a diabetic diet (similar to last time with J) i have felt fine today, not too thirsty so hoping things are settling down :) I will look on my local hospitals website, i had no idea there was a ward for diabetes? I also have a diabetes centre near me, so if my fasting sugar comes back normal i will give them a ring. xxClick to expand...

That drives me mad too, when they just test fasting blood sugar!! My Gyn everytime says, "oh that's good, 82, you haven't got diabetes then" and I'm like, hang on, you didn't see the 174 on my monitor after lunch:wacko: So I do all the GD stuff behind her back here with the help of the hospital, but I'm not sure how hospitals are set up in the UK, they may not have the same services but it's worth a try:thumbup: I'm seeing my gyn on Thursday so I'll take it from there...
Goodluck:flower:


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Just popping in to let you all know i've had baby Sully! H was born on 27th October after a long induction but short back to back labour! Will link to my labour story when i've had the time to write it up fully. Thanks for all your support ladies and i will be popping in again soon when i have a bit more time! *hugs*


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Sparkly!!! I look forward to hearing your birth story!

I'm so sorry HellBunny. That must be really frustrating. Keep fighting for yourself until you get taken seriously. Maybe even 'fib' a bit about symptoms to make them take you seriously? Good luck. 

Good luck to you too HollyMonkey.

Green Glitter, YAY, glad your fluids are a nice normal level. :) I know my baby was estimated at 6 lbs 1 oz at 35+5 so your LO is meauring pretty close to mine. Sounds pretty normal, I was told one or two weeks either direction is normal. 

AFM I'm back from my weekly OB appt. Still on bedrest, BP was 130/92...but my urine is still clear and my bloods are still normal. Thank goodness. I have swollen hands which freaks me out but the doc says it's just normal...and as I'm not spilling protein and my weight is remaining stable I'm obvs not retaining too much water. :shrug: We talked about possible induction next week at 38 weeks though, if I start to develop pre-e or my BP gets higher. Baby passed his biophysical again and we got some adorable 3D shots...I feel spoiled with all of these scans. My fluid level remains at 20 for the 3rd week in a row...I'm actually happy about that though, because at this point I'm more worried about my BP than my GD and with high BP low fluid can be an issue. My blood sugar has actually been easier to manage recently...my fasting level was 69 this morning, for example.


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Sparkly!

Glad to hear things are going well Allie. 

Pip x


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Allie - really sounds like you're going through it at the mo! Rest up chick :hugs:

Here's the link to our birth story! :cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/786324-fast-natural-back-back-induction-sullivan-here.html#post13727397


----------



## jonnanne3

First let me say congrats to the new mommies in here! That is great news about your precious LO's! 
Sorry I haven't been around, just a lot going on. So let me update:


Ok here is what the doctor said about me and Addisyn yesterday. She said that Addisyn's tummy is looking better! At 30 weeks, she was measuring 4 weeks ahead and yesterday, she was only measuring 2 weeks ahead. So that is great! That means that I am watcing what I eat and that I am managing well. They said my fluid was a little high, (19) but not to be concerned about. Addisyn is head down, but she is off to the side a bit and not engaged. As you can see from the scan, she was very happy and content. They are not talking about putting me on any meds for my diabetes as they think I am doing great! They said I will be induced by 39 weeks as she doesn't let her GD patients go past 39 weeks. So that puts me around Dec 2nd. They weighed her yesterday and she is right at 6 lbs! So I am figuring about 7.5 to 8 lb baby. Which is perfectly normal for me. My largest was 8 lbs 9 oz 21 1/2 inches. So I think I will be ok. :dohh::blush::haha:
So all in all, it was a great visit. I go to my regular OB today at 3 for my check up and I will update when I get back! 
Oh and we did fire our endocrinologist because she was so mean! So my high risk doctor is monitoring my GD.

Here is Miss Addisyn's first smile! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Addisyn's smile.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Springtime

Hello All, I haven't been on for a couple of weeks now. At my 32 weeks scan, we got a fright because they said baby is measuring small and it may mean IUGR. I was worried. I went it for a scan again yesterday and they said baby is growing ok, she is just likely to be a small baby, constitutionally small. They told me not to worry. Phew!
On the GD end, my sugars worsened considerably at 31 weeks. I had to double the doses of insulin I inject into myself even while being on a strict diet.
I still get the occasional high readings, because I cannot predict what the numbers will be sometimes!
However, I am doing my best and am hoping this blasted diabetes will vanish after I give birth.


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks everybody for the support xx
I FINALLY booked my fasting test (i know it is sooo pointless as i need a GTT, fasting sugars were always between 3.5mmo/l and 4.5mmo/l with Jayden, so its just dragging it out really!
The number the doctor gave me to arrange it was wrong, which is why i haven't been able to get through for 3 days! So its Friday morning at 10 o clock.. xxx


----------



## hawalkden

Well for the last few weeks after seeing midwife and diabetic team my BP went up so was put on a BP profile & monitor for half hour which ended up all good. Urine had on both weeks plus 1 urine.
Monday night I ha a banging headache and my feet swelled double to what the swelling did before so batn and bed for me. Tuesday afternoon all the symptoms that the midwife wrote down for me where happening..
- swelling and pain in hands and feet
- flashing lights
- sickness
- headache
- no fetel movement 
- eye pain.

So I phoned L&D and they said come in asap so went in at 5.30ish got seen breifily off midwife and then got put on a monitor and BP profile. Half hour later the doctor came round and put in a cannula in hand and took bloods off me. He asked for a urine sample so tired to squeeze one out and there was plus 1 protein in. 
Peanut was wriggling around all good due to the pressure off the monitors. OH felt okay but just wanted to knownwhat was happening. We both got a sandwich each due to just comic straight from
Home & work for OH.. 
Around 8.30 midwife changed over and doctors too so was kept on the monitor and at 11 got seem and she asked if she could do a cervix check because the monitor was picking up contractions every 10
Minutes but I didnt feel then nothing different to the feet of peanut in my ribs. She did a cervix check and I was 2cm dialated but due to me not feeling pain or odd feeling she wasnt worried. She gave me a tablet and cream
(finally) for the thrush which I kept forgetting to get sorted! 
So least I had freedom of itching. 
I was kept on the monitor till about 11.40 and that's when they said I'll be staying in the delivery suite so didn't have to go to the ward Oh went home and I got about an hours sleep.
This morning I was put on the monitor again for an hour and BP was fine peanut wriggling but still the 10 minute contractions. Midwife checked cervix again but still was 2cm. This morning I had a growth scan so went downstairs for the growth scan and to see the diabetic team bloods and baby growth was all good. After going back to L&D doctor reviewed my
Notes and we was discharged I was given a large (more like a industrial bleach size tube) to collect urine for 24 hours and I need to go back tomorrow to see
The midwife at 11am to get the urine sent off and put on BP profile again and then theyll take it for there to see if I need to e admitted in or be given tablets to lower the BP ! 
So been up for about 30 hours now haha so over tired ! Haha ! 
Let's see what tomorrow brings the consultant says if the protien in still there then I'll need steroid injections and be admitted onto ante-natal day ward just to be ready just incase etc ! 
Least the headaches and sickness has gone just feet are super fat bigger then my nans at the moment ! The flaking lights too have gone which is all good ! 
So see what tomorrow brings now. For me now a bath, snacks nom nom haha and bed then taking my time to the hospital tomorrow x


When I've got te energy to fire the laptop up I'll read the last few post and comment :)!

Only good thing is sugars have been between 4-15 yeah 10-15 are not good but least I've been getting 4s in a morning and no hypos :).
Hope everyone is all good. Hurry up tomorrow and I see consultant for a defo induction date if the BPs are all good :)! Darn pregnancy and peanut just wanting to rush their arrival!!! Haha :) x


----------



## HellBunny

wow, busy day then hun! hoping all goes well and bubs can stay in there abit longer (if the BP and protein goes etc) xxxx


----------



## HellBunny

I found a link as to what the urine glucose strips are equivalent to
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycosuria

So last thursday, it was showing ++++ glucose at my MW appointment, yet that day all i'd eaten was a small bowl of porridge (big mistake, i should of known, porridge last time round shoved my numbers up) and a sandwich for lunch, yet ++++ is the same as 111mmo/l or 2000mg/dl ??
Really? is this even normal? that is literally all i ate all day, and my blood sugar level was that high? Why wasn't she even bothered? Just shows you have to do things yourself or nothing gets done! lol


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Sparkly!


----------



## HollyMonkey

Good luck Hellbunny for your GTT tomorrow :thumbup: That sounds impossibly high, about the urine strips!!! I'm seeing my gyneco this afternoon so I'll see what she says about the GTT, though I'd rather just do the hospital route without the sugar drink this time :wacko:

EDIT: Just re-read your post and saw it's the fasting test not the GTT you're having tomorrow :dohh: Dippy me! Goodluck anyway!!!


----------



## Green Glitter

Wow, some vert busy days for some. Good luck, Hawalkden! Sounds like you had a lot go on. :hugs:

Good luck, Hellbunny, and let us know how your test goes!

I had my high risk appointment yesterday at my OBG, and then I'll have a regular one tomorrow. These twice a week appointments are crazy. LOL. My NST was normal, and the baby is happy and moving around with a good heartbeat. My scan was pretty good, too, and my AFI is down to 11 now. The dreaded "I" word came up, and they told me based on my growth scan and numbers, which aren't in great control, they won't let me go past 40 weeks, so they will induce me between 38-40 weeks. That is all the updates I have for the day. :)


----------



## Allie84

*jonnanne,*
Awww great scan pic. Your amniotic fluid level is right around where mine is...I know it's 'high' but it's still 'normal.' Glad your GD is going well!

*Springtime*, Happy to hear baby is growing okay! Sorry the GD got harder to control.Don't worry, most likely the diabetes will be well and truly gone soon after birth. 

*HellBunny*, good luck at your fasting test tomorrow.

*Hawalken,* I feel your pain! I'm also having blood pressure woes. I just did the 24 urine yesterday....yuck!!! :( So have they diagnosed you with pre-eclampsia? How are you feeling? So far I haven't had any protein so I'm just being closely monitored. 

*HollyMonkey*, hope your OB appt goes well today.


*GreenGlitter*, I know what you mean about frequent appts. I feel like I'm living at the hospital, but at least it's only for a few weeks. Glda your NST and scan were good, and great AFI number! What was it before? Have they given you an idea of WHEN bewteen 38-40 they will induce? Like will it be closer to 38 or closer to 40?

I ask because....

*As for me*, I'm just home from the doctor again. My blood pressure is still high unless I am laying down, but baby is looking fine...had an NST and BPP. The NST wasn't 'reassuring' on it's own though because baby kept kept kicking off the monitor everytime I had a contraction and they lost his heartbeat. So the strip had big gaps in it. :dohh: They said what they could see looked good but sent me for a biophysical anyways (which he passed right away). 

But what that did teach me is that I'm having contractions, and I had no idea. :shrug: She said "You just had one, did you feel it?" and I didn't! 

I am still SO CONFUSED about induction. They want me to go until 39 weeks before induction BECAUSE of the GD (which is really well controlled right now btw..hardly any spikes, fasting numbers in the 70s). But I would honestly rather be induced at 38 because of the high blood pressure. But they keep telling me GD babies aren't ready until 39. What do all of your doctors say about that?


----------



## HellBunny

Aw thanks everyone, i am starving but will probably have something in a couple of hours to tide me over until lunch time tomorrow x


----------



## pip7890

Well my docs are okay with inducing WB at 38w exactly Allie. It's so confusing isn't it?

Pip x


----------



## HellBunny

Allie i was also confused, i was induced at 39 as they said the longer the better, but not past 39 weeks, i would of preffered to go in at 38 myself as i was so worried, everything turned out fine though! BP was fine until i was in early labour xx


----------



## berniex

hi im new ive just found out im expecting for the 5th time 1st i had m/c 3 healthy babys n now expecting again found out on 31st of oct done test on the fri 28th got neg so repeated on 31st to a poss, we have been trying for 2 years so was so happy 2 c a poss , got test from doctors two months ago to check if i was ovulating and she said it was very low at 21 days so im thinkin i either ovulate early r late dan normal any ways my period is normally every 30 days apart from sept im near sure it arrived 3 days early on the 25th so i thought i was say around 5 weeks , went to a&e on tue night with pains no BLEEDING. was sent 4 scan , no sac said they c nothing , doctor has scared the life out of me saying it may b ectopic and im i sure i had no bleeding and maybe miscarried, pain is gone now , they done a blood test to check hcg levels which came bk at 178 doing same again to morrow , she said at 5 weeks they defo would c a sac im so scared cant sleep ner nothing and bloods tomorr will have no result till sat night , can any1 advise me please has this ever happened with a happy out come , cod i b mayb 4 weeks at time of scan r would sac be visible at 4 weeks to ? never had anything like this with my other pregnancies


----------



## pip7890

berniex said:


> hi im new ive just found out im expecting for the 5th time 1st i had m/c 3 healthy babys n now expecting again found out on 31st of oct done test on the fri 28th got neg so repeated on 31st to a poss, we have been trying for 2 years so was so happy 2 c a poss , got test from doctors two months ago to check if i was ovulating and she said it was very low at 21 days so im thinkin i either ovulate early r late dan normal any ways my period is normally every 30 days apart from sept im near sure it arrived 3 days early on the 25th so i thought i was say around 5 weeks , went to a&e on tue night with pains no BLEEDING. was sent 4 scan , no sac said they c nothing , doctor has scared the life out of me saying it may b ectopic and im i sure i had no bleeding and maybe miscarried, pain is gone now , they done a blood test to check hcg levels which came bk at 178 doing same again to morrow , she said at 5 weeks they defo would c a sac im so scared cant sleep ner nothing and bloods tomorr will have no result till sat night , can any1 advise me please has this ever happened with a happy out come , cod i b mayb 4 weeks at time of scan r would sac be visible at 4 weeks to ? never had anything like this with my other pregnancies

Hello Bernie

I'm sorry you're having a difficult time and I hope you get some resolution soon.

Unfortunately you've posted in a thread about gestational diabetes so I'm not sure what help we may be able to offer :flower:

I would suggest you try posting in the First Trimester section of the Pregnancy Forums and hopefully someone will be able to offer you some reassurance.

Good luck.

Pip x


----------



## HollyMonkey

Allie I'm not really sure because with my first I wasn't induced and she arrived 5 days before her due date on her own and no-one ever mentioned induction to me. She was measuring small though so I had to rest up alot from about 33 weeks and was monitored once a week at home. My BP really crept up in the last couple of weeks too, but since I had no swelling or protein and the blood tests were ok they let me keep on baking my bun :shrug:

And my obgyn appointment was fine thanks. Nothing special- mainly papers and forms to fill in and send off to various places for my health insurance! Did hear the HB though which is always nice :cloud9:


----------



## HollyMonkey

I suspect I'm going to be lurking here a bit more now, since I ate some mashed potato this evening and got a delightful 148 two hours later and a nasty dark green weestick to accompany :nope: I'm going to phone the hospital tomorrow (since my obgyn mentioned a GTT at 18 weeks :saywhat:) and get them on my case directly and hopefully I can avoid all glucose drinks that way and get my prescription test strips asap!

So hello everyone, I don't know who you all are yet so sorry if my posts are a bit random! :flower:


----------



## Green Glitter

HollyMonkey - great with your appointment and hearing the heartbeat - but sorry to hear that your had a not so great number after eating. :( :hugs: 

Allie - depends on the size of the baby, she told me today. She said regardless it's unlikely that I'll go past 40 weeks, but whether it is closer to the 40 or 38 will depend on one more scan, she told me. But they don't have a problem inducing at 38 weeks, no. She said they would want to do one more closer to the time. :hugs: I'm sorry you're BP isn't cooperating still! I bet you're ready to have this baby with everything lately. 

My glyburide is now a thing of the past, and I am now on insulin as of tonight. I have to take it in the AM and PM. My fasting numbers never improved on the meds, so they switched me to insulin. I've now joined that club. My AFI was still great at around 12, and my NST today was normal. Seems to be pretty spot on, except my horrible all over numbers, which they are hoping to have in control with the insulin. We'll see how it goes. :D


----------



## HellBunny

Is anyone craving chocolate/sweets?
This is my craving 24/7! Can't get rid of it, was hoping my sugar free jelly would work but it hasn't! Doesn't help o/h has bought so many goodies and they are in the cupboard... 6 months to go :rofl:


----------



## HollyMonkey

HellBunny said:


> Is anyone craving chocolate/sweets?
> This is my craving 24/7! Can't get rid of it, was hoping my sugar free jelly would work but it hasn't! Doesn't help o/h has bought so many goodies and they are in the cupboard... 6 months to go :rofl:

Fortunately so far this pregnancy I've been craving sausages https://smileys.sur-la-toile.com/repository/Manger/barbecue-saucisses-29432.gif Hopefully I'm past the cravings stage now, but Christmas coming up could be hard! Last pregnancy I burst into tears one Christmas evening when my family were scoffing handfuls of Ferrero Rocher around me :blush:


----------



## Cuffy

HellBunny said:


> Is anyone craving chocolate/sweets?
> This is my craving 24/7! Can't get rid of it, was hoping my sugar free jelly would work but it hasn't! Doesn't help o/h has bought so many goodies and they are in the cupboard... 6 months to go :rofl:

I have had some hideous choccy cravings and as a treat every so often I think it's ok to have a little (if you have the self control to only have a little) or get some diabetic chocolate-I can't stand the stuff but it works for a few girls!


----------



## Amelia Pond

Hi everyone......I just had my glucose tolerance test this morning. I do not get the results for a week and am a little worried that I may have GD. I was wondering if anyone else who had one and was positive for GD, maybe had signs or symptoms prior to the test or during the test? Surely you would know if you were diabetic?! I have been tested because I have large babies and this is my fourth pregnancy.


----------



## Green Glitter

Luckily, I can't stand chocolate, so that hasnt been a craving I've had. Lol. 

Amelia, I responded to your thread as well - but I didn't have any symptoms at all. I didn't have GD with my first two but do with this one, and I had no idea. :hugs:


----------



## Dee_H

Russell Stoffers makes a really good diabetic chocolate...it almost tastes like real chocolate! Note about chocolate with artifical sweetners...eat it in small doses.if you eat a lot, you will have diareaha(sp?) I am speaking from experience here...lol!!


----------



## HellBunny

Aw thanks ladies! Well i ate a sandwich today (wholegrain) tested with a urine test and ++++ glucose?! I can't wait til friday when i can hopefully get referred! I have no blood sugar strips at the moment so relying on dipsticks to give me a basic idea! I think this time i will be on medication, last time i got away with diet only xx


----------



## Allie84

Good luck HellBunny!

Ooh, I still always crave chocolate and sweets and I have to say I am still eating them, but I work them into my carb allowances. It means I'm replacing something healthier with chocolate, though! :dohh:


----------



## Springtime

Hellbunny, I hope you get referred soon or you must insist on it. When I started to get GD, it was whole grain sandwiches which would send me over in sugar levels. Surprisingly, I get lower numbers with rice than bread!
I've been craving chocolates and cakes, cupcakes really! But I have to wait a few weeks! Not far to go for some of you ladies! You'll say hello to your munchkins and bid adieu to GD!


----------



## Allie84

Yay! I can't wait to say goodbye to GD. :) I just ate a cookie...a big cookie...I'm feeling really nervous about possibly being induced tomorrow and I gave in! I guess we'll see what this does to my blood sugars....

Induction sounds REALLY scary! (I'm being induced early due to preeclampsia, not GD)


----------



## Springtime

Allie, keep us posted about the possible induction and the birth story. Look forward to seeing pics of your baby soon! Good luck!


----------



## waitandsee

Hi, 
does anyone here have a clue about the levels for the 2 hour test? I had to drink 75g glucose drink and was measured before, after 1hr and 2hrs, with the plasma from the vein (ouch!). So no finger prick. 
I got readings of 
before: 85
after 1hr: 172
after 2hr: 154

The guidelines i looked up on the internet were
before: max 92
after 1hr: max 180
after 2hr: max 153

But my OB said, that they recently changed the guidelines and went down 20 points for the 1hr and 2hr readings, which made me fail the test. 

Been referred to a diabetician now, who measured something else (HBA?) which was 5.2% so apparently OK. However i have to start testing glucose levels now at home for a week to see what happens. 

I had a healthy BMI all my life, my weight has been the same since 16 years, i eat very healthily, do a lot of sports.... but suddently with the pregnancy i am gaining weight like crazy and these weird problems start coming up (I also have to take iron and iodine). Hate it!!

Can anyone tell me if that all means I am borderline OK, or if its a rather bad situation?
Dietician wants to monitor me with my 'regular diet' first but of course all sugars in my house went straight to the trash can (marmelade bread spread, cocoa, and some sweet treats for in between).


----------



## Springtime

Waitandsee, that sounds GD to me. I had slightly lower numbers after 2 hours of drinking the 75g glucose drink and was declared GD. 
I had a healthy BMI too prior to this pregnancy. 
But don't worry too much.GD needs discipline to manage and you will be ok.


----------



## HellBunny

OOOHHHH allie good luck!!! in my last week i was so excited of eating chocolate! my sister bought me 3 big dairy milk bars for after i'd gave birth, they tasted sooooo good!!!
xxx


----------



## HellBunny

Just letting everyone know, i got my result back, they didn't tell me my numbers but said it was high, so i will be seeing them properly next week, in hope of getting things rolling!! Been testing my urine today with the dipstick things, normal all 4 times i tested :D


----------



## Fairybabe

Allie, don't be scared of induction, it's not sooo bad. My top tip is if you end up on the syntocinon drip have the epidural during the 3rd dosage. I found pain levels totally manageable until end of 4th dosage (it doubles each time) then suddenly the pain level shot up with no warning. Even if the aneathetist gets there fast it will take an hour from requesting it to it relieving the pain. The anticipation of being induced is worse than doing it, and as soon as you have your baby in your arms you won't care how they got there.
Best of luck
Fairy x


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the support and the tips. My induction is officially scheduled for Saturday night, where I go in for the gel, with the potential of starting the drip on Sunday morning if the gel didn't send me into labor. I'm super nervous! 

I also got a swee[ today so who knows, maybe baby will come on his own before then! 

Waitandsee, those numbers sound similar to mine and I was diagnosed with GD. However, mine has been very manageable with diet, and I can even cheat these days without going over on my numbers. My baby is measuring normally as well. It can really be well managed with diet! Good luck. 

Hellbunny, yay for good dipstick results! I bet youre looking forward to being able to use a glucometer and just knowing what your numbers are!


----------



## Ramen

Hey I'm new I just found out I failed my GD screen with an average score of 202 between the blood draws. I failed the pre test with a score of 186. My OB wasn't too helpful so I've got a few printout pages from her office and the assurance that a glucose test machine will be in the mail. :wacko: I've managed to check out every diabetic cookbook in the public library because she wants to modify my diet and see how it goes before she prescribes any medication, and making a meal plan is stressing me out...I'm 40 days away from my c-section


----------



## Cuffy

Rule number one is try not to stress about food and don't eat less just try to eat smaller amounts more often and keep those carbs down. There is lots of advice online and you can google the gi of foods you want to eat. I find it is best to aim for 6 small meals a day and aim to eat every two hours. It will depend a lot on how your body reacts to food-I can eat white pasta but white bread and potatoes are dodgy. Good luck with the monitoring you'll start to get a good picture of what is doing what to your levels :)


----------



## waitandsee

Thank you ladies, well, that means I'm officially in this thread. lets see how the next week of finger pricking goes. But I'm actually glad i did the test (in my country it is not mandatory!) because now I can do something about it and hopefully keep LO on the right side of the growth curve

Good luck with your induction Allie84! 

Ramen, i know what you mean. On top of having to keep up with everything else now there is also food and measuring to deal with. Although your values seem high i don't know whether you really need to become a expert diabetic chef - maybe just leave sugars and white flour products away (replace with whole grain) and test what your levels are doing first with the glucose meter?


----------



## Green Glitter

Welcome Ramen and waitandsee... It's not the happiest news, but you're among friends. :hugs:

Ramen - ask your OBG about seeing a dietician as well. My OBG's office has a dietician for this and I meet with her once a week, and she helps me with my carb count and meal plans. :)

Allie - _finally!_ I am so glad they have scheduled your induction. For your health and the baby, I am happy to see you're nearing the end. :hugs:

I have been on insulin since the 4th, and I am trying to adjust to that. Baby is doing good, according to the scans and NSTs. AFI remains around 11 or 12, so I'm good there. I have one more growth scan next Friday and that will determine when they will induce me. :)


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hi again ladies:flower: hope u r all managing okay:hugs::hugs:
Allie congrats on ur induction & goodluck for tonight-yay!!:happydance: Green glitter how are you finding the insulin and when are you due?
I am due dec 2, and I am being sent for a scan on tuesday to check bubs growth and wellbeing- my ob said it was the standard scan in tri 3 for ladies with GD. My fundal height measured 35 wks when I was 36+6 a few days ago. Does that sound okay? I guess its a good thing im not measuring big. Im a little anxious about the scan tues, as I havent had one since 20 weeks! Starting to think maybe ill be able to get away with diet controlling this GD, although it is def harder to manage as due date draws near! Just thought I would pop in as I havent been on in a while. If anyone has any advice etc regarding the growth scan/fundal height Id appreciate it:flower:
xo


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies....I am SO SO nervous!!! If you are the praying type please pray all goes well. I hope it doesn't last days and I also hope LO is ready.


----------



## Green Glitter

Jamari's Mom-insulin is going fine. My numbers are still to high, so I've had to adjust the dose 3 times so far (they change it at my OB and I follow their dosage). I had the funniest 5 minute prep talk with my stomach the first time, but oddly...you barely feel the needles at all, so I'm managing nicely. :) I'm due on December 11th but my Obg already told me they won't let me go past 40 weeks. I've had a growth scan at 34 weeks and the baby was big then, but I have another one on Friday this week close to 37 weeks to see if the size is still large-so yep, it's pretty standard in GD patients. You're close! Let me know how your growth scan goes! :hugs:

Allie-I'll say a pray for you and LO. You'll do fine, sweetie. I was induced with my first two and had them just fine. Please keep me posted. :hugs: You and baby are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Springtime

Allie, good luck! Look forward to hearing your birth story.


----------



## sparklyjubbly

Allie youre being induced tonight? I've missed not being able to catch up properly! If so GOOD LUCK, you'll be fine - my induction was smooth aoart from back to back labour and all the waiting around i was forced to do but that was all the hospital not the process or birth! You will ace it! xxx


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone! I'm heading off in an hour....so nervous. Thanks for the good thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## apsara.m

Best of luck alley... you and Lo are in our prayers
anyone please shed some light to the complications of GD.
my friend told me apprantly the maximum is have to undergo C sec is this right?
thankx in advance


----------



## waitandsee

apsara.m said:


> Best of luck alley... you and Lo are in our prayers
> anyone please shed some light to the complications of GD.
> my friend told me apprantly the maximum is have to undergo C sec is this right?
> thankx in advance

well that would be the maximum complications for you, but there are lots of bad effects GD can have on your baby. These are not only a higher birth weight but at the same time underdevelopment of his organs and lungs, he can get hypoglycaemia (low sugar) after he is born, and there is also a higher risk of still births associated with GD. So its a good idea to treat this as a serious situation. 

On another note i am about to finish my five initial days of daily blood sugar profiles and it looks like I am under the target values (lower 90 mg/dl before meal, and lower 120 mg/dl after meal) for all measurements (usually 70s to 80s before and 100s to 110s after). I'm getting the highest values in the mornings after breakfast but my breakfast includes the highest load of carbs for the whole day (oat muesli, with a banana, tea and a glass of OJ). I expect the diabetician to request me eating bread instead. Also i suspect the fish oil pill in the mornings could mess with the values.
Knock on wood..


----------



## waitandsee

well, what did I write this morning? my last measurement post dinner was way too high :(.
I had chinese because I am vegetarian and cannot cook meat, and now in pregnancy make myself eat it once a week via take out. There was also white rice and maybe that together with the grease did it? 
Sucks.


----------



## apsara.m

thank you wait and see
iam taking insulin shots in the morning and night and my fasting is almost always less than 75mg/dl and after meals it is 110mg/dl. here in india they won't give any oral medications during pregnancy so have to take two shots daily. (i take human mixtard 30/70 12 u Morning/4U night)
iam under diet control also being a vegetarian it makes meals planning a bit difficult. 
wait and see spread your carb intake to 6 times a day iam doing it sothat sugar levels will be a bit stable


----------



## tabathavm

Hello all! Just wanted to add myself to the list. I was diagnosed with GD last week. I am due Jan 20. I have been doing the finger pricking for almost a week now. My after meal numbers have been great but my fasting numbers have been a wee bit elevated, not much. I go to the doc tomorrow and have him look over them.


----------



## pip7890

Here's a quick draft of my birth story (I'm racing against a wriggling baby in the moses basket!):

Andrew William McNaughton was born at 10.36pm on Wednesday 9 November 2011 (38w 2d) weighing 6lb 10oz. 

The induction, scheduled at 38w due to my (diet-controlled) GD, was started by pessary in the early afternoon of Monday 7 November. The internal immediately before the pessary was inserted showed I was between 2cm-4cm dilated but due to polyhydramnios causing the baby's head to be high it was not safe to break my waters. 

After a scan which showed baby's hand dropping below his head but the cord out of the way, a second pessary was inserted 24 hours later as although I was still only between 2cm-4cm dilated his head was far too high. I started experiencing irregular contractions from 6.30pm on the Tuesday so put my TENS machine on.

The following morning (Wednesday) I lost both the plug and the second pessary whilst attempting a bowel movement (let's say the hospital food left a lot to be desired!) A controlled rupture of membranes was arranged for 3.00pm that day and a third pessary was inserted (I was still 2cm-4cm dilated.) By this stage I was experiencing regular contractions lasting 90 seconds every 2-3 minutes but there was still no progress as the baby's head couldn't move down due to excess fluid. So, in effect, the contractions weren't making a difference but bloody hell they still hurt!

I was moved down to delivery and told that the theatre was busy but they would get to me shortly. I was encouraged to stay upright and I spent the next 6 hours walking around the room, climbing on and off the bed, bouncing on the ball as the contractions got stronger and stronger. By the time the consultant came to examine me and prep me for an emergency section I was well into the gas and air! In fact I felt like I'd entered transition about 6pm as I started shouting at Liam to switch the f-ing radio off otherwise Abba would be going through the f-ing window! I also had a go at him for turning the TENS machine up with every contraction when I now realise it was the intensity of the contraction I was feeling. We had taken birth music and hypnotherapy CDS but he was warned off playing them on pain of death!

I remember feeling really hungry and having a go at the student midwife who popped in about the shit hospital food and what was the point of managing my GD with a healthy diet if this was the crap they served. I'd ordered salmon and cucumber sandwiches for my tea and they weren't there. I banged on and on and just wanted to cry because I wanted MY sandwiches and wanted to know who had eaten MY sandwiches :rofl:

I was finally prepped for a c-section just after 9.00pm. By this time I was on the bed on all fours. An internal showed I was only 4cm so all that hard work had made no difference :cry: My waters were finally broken at 9.10pm and his head dropped into my pelvis safely. The relief as the waters gushed out was incredible but the intensity of the contractions ramped up immediately.

By this point I was exhausted. I'd hardly slept the night before the induction, then I'd had a sleepless night on Monday due to overheating, another due to irregular contractions on Tuesday and now we were into a fourth night with still no baby. I simply couldn't move from the bed, so I got laid on my left hand side and focused on each contraction.

After about (what I think was) half an hour later I got the urge to push. I told the midwife and she examined me and said I was ONLY 5cm. Well, that finished me off. I remember thinking I was never going to have the baby and there was no way I was going to manage to get to 10cm and push the baby out with just gas and air. (With my elder son it took just under 15 hours to get to 10cm and another hour of pushing to get him out.)

The midwife offered me pethidine as she thought there was still some way to go so I reluctantly accepted. Not long after the injection I got the urge to push again and told her. She shouted at me not to push and at this point I was convinced I was shouting out that I needed a poo! She said there was no way I was ready to push and as she examined me she started shouting at me to pant! Turns out I was fully dilated and the little bugger was already crowning!!! I remember someone saying look at all that hair and I felt really pissed off because I'd tidied up my lady garden!!!

I think I must have pushed no more than 6 times before this thing was put on my chest. I was looking at it wondering what was going on. I only wanted a poo and now someone had put this creature on me! I was absolutely out of it due to the pethidine which I'd only been given about 20 minutes before he actually arrived. If I'd known it was going to be so quick I would never had had it.

So I went from 4cm to birth in less than 90mins once my waters ruptured. Still can't believe it happened so quickly in the end. I had a very minor tear which didn't need stitching.

Andrew was born with an extremely long cord which had been wrapped twice around his neck. We've no idea whether that was stopping him dropping or not. The midwife pointed out a knot in the cord which was quite tight. Whether this contributed to his lower than expected birthweight we don't know. Although he was quite light, he has very long arms, legs, fingers and toes. 

Liam cut the cord and Andrew was placed skin to skin with me. He was laid there for about an hour and got the chance to feed a little before being taken to SCBU to have the excess fluid suctioned out. His APGAR was 9 after 1 minute and 10 after 5 minutes which was great.

Whilst Andrew was in SCBU I managed a quick bath which was fantastic. The midwife brought Liam and I tea and toast and it was very welcome - my salmon sandwich still hadn't turned up!

We were finally moved to the ward just before 2.00 am which was about the time I started to come back to earth as the pethidine left my system. I could never be a druggie - definitely don't like that spaced out feeling!

I think that about covers it!

It has been a long few days as we've had issues re blood sugars, feeding, sleeping, weight and jaundice but I shall post about these in my journal next time I get time to get back on to BnB.

Finally, my weight. Well on the morning of Monday 7 November (the day I went in for my induction) the scales showed me at 13st 8lb (before a BM) with body fat 43% meaning a net gain of 8lb for the whole pregnancy. On the afternoon of Friday 11 November (when I got back from the hospital) the scales showed me at 12st 8lb (before a BM) with body fat 37%! Since then I've successfully managed to go to the loo and all that's back to normal thankfully. I'm back into my pre-pregnancy clothes (albeit size 16) as my maternity clothes won't stay up!

I've been exclusively breastfeeding and can feel my uterus tightening every time I feed. I'm not even thinking about the rest of my excess weight but feel confident that if I'm sensible and look after myself I will be able to drop the extra 2st I need to lose by my target date of Andrew's first birthday.

Right, I'm off now otherwise I'll be in bother for not resting enough.

Take care and good luck with everything.

Any news from Allie?

Pip x


----------



## HellBunny

Awww congrats Pip! Love birth story! I know what you mean about the hospital food, they knew damn well i was diabetic with Jayden and i was brought a chocolate pudding, then later a ham salad with no carbohydrate whatsoever which gave me ketones! Were you able to breastfeed with no problems? As i'm concerned i will have difficulties with blood sugars with this baby.
I've not heard off Allie yet, hoping she is okay though x


----------



## Jade_Kitten

congrats :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Congrats Pip!!


----------



## Springtime

Congratulations! Enjoy your baby and say goodbye to GD now!


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Congratulations Pip! What a gorgeous little man you have now:)
Hope Allie is going well whatevers happening!
Just wanted to ask if anyone has had a growth scan if you have any advice etc? I am 37w4d and have one today, and must say im sooo nervous! The dr said its just routine for ladies to have a scan in third tri who have gd, they check babys growth and the fluid levels. He also mentioned my baby doesnt appear to be a big baby, which is good, as I am diet controlled atm. I had to deliver a baby boy at 16 weeks last year, and this was devastating, and due to a very rare condition. So as u can imagine, every scan I go for im quite nervous always worried somethings not right, even though everything with this baby so far has been great. I guess having the gd just makes things more complicated! I guess im wondering what I should expect, or be looking for in the scan, its in 3 hrs time so hoping i can get a few replies before then:flower: does anyone know what the fluid levels should be etc, etc? Thankyou so much:hugs:


----------



## Green Glitter

Waitandsee - sounds like that Chinese did it... It happens to me often, as it's the carbs with rice. That'll probably do it. Meat is more protein, so lack of that won't effect the carb count (unless it's breaded or something) - I believe. :D

Welcome apsara.m and tabathavm! My fasting numbers were my highest, too. Sadly, the further I got the more out of control the rest got, but I'm on insulin now and that is helping. Hopefully you can just do diet and control it that way! Many can. :D :hugs:

CONGRATS PIP! I am so happy to hear that you are baby are doing great. :D :hugs: I bet you are over the moon with joy! 

Jamaris Mummy - I have had a growth scan and I have another one this Friday at nearly 37 weeks. They are very standard in GD patients (most of them) because they want to check the size of the baby, because GD babies are often associated with large birth weights. They are pretty harmless and it'll be just like your 20 week scan, sort of. They just take measurements of the baby and then total it for you and give you an estimated weight. I had one at 34 weeks and I was estimated to have a large baby at around 6lb 10z - but my doctor will do a follow-up closer to the due date (around 37 weeks) and I'll have another growth scan there. Don't be nervous, they are pretty standard. :hugs:

AFI, well, I believe anything over 25 is considered high. I remember at one point I was at 24 and they told me I was borderline high because I was teetering on the edge, but they check mine twice a week now and I've been around 11-14 AFI for the past few weeks, so normal. :D

Keep us updated!


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Thankyou green glitter:) that was a big help. Well I'm back from my scan, and at 37w4d baby is measuring 6 pound 7, which the tech said Is abOut average and baby should be 7 to 7 and a half pound at birth.. Which I'm thinking is pretty good? She said everything's looking good which I was do relieved about but i guess I'll know more thurs morning at my clinic appointment. All the best with ur 37 wk scan green glitter, let us know how u go!!:)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Can I join? I've just found out I have GD despite being given the all clear at 28 weeks. I think it started 3 weeks ago as baby started measuring really big all of a sudden. She's currently estimated to be 10lb+. Does anyone have any experience with what they're likely to do in this scenario?


----------



## apsara.m

Congrats pip.. cute baby... 
thank you green glitter but my doc started me straight on insulin at 25weeks as my gct was 240mg/dl so now on insulin and diet control.


----------



## apsara.m

welcome Jennifaerie.. as iam first time preggo i really don't have any idea best of luck


----------



## pip7890

Jamaris - my 36w growth scan measured baby at 7lb (+/- 25%) and he was born two weeks later at 6lb 10oz. Everyone has been surprised at how small he is considering I had GD. He does have long legs, hands and feet so perhaps that threw their estimates out. 

Hell - it was so warm in the hospital Andrew slept much more than I would have liked. I wasn't allowed to feed him until his bloods had been taken and as it was so busy in there it meant he sometimes went 5 hours before feeds. Given he was 2 weeks early (which can mean babies are lazier to feed) and also a GD baby I was meant to be feeding him every 3 hours. His weight dropped to 5lb 10oz on Day 3 but by Day 4 my milk had started to come in. At Day 5 his weight was 5lb 14.5oz and my milk came in properly later that day. He's still not feeding as much as I would like, but things are definitely improving. I wish I'd been more aggressive with the 3 hour feeding schedule.

On the plus side he's had no problem latching on so now it's just a matter of getting him feeding more often to try and get his weight back up. 

Pip x


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Thanks Pip, wow thats really interesting about your little ones measurements- and how he was smaller when he arrived, i guess the ultrasounds arent totally accurate! Best of luck with the feeding, I hope Andrew starts gaining the weight soon:flower:
Jennifaerie-welcome:hugs: when do you see a dr next? I'd imagine if baby is already measuring 10 pound + they might start discussing an induction for you? Im not totally sure though hun, just a guess! Are you seeing a diabetes educator/dietician? xx


----------



## apsara.m

:cry:oh god my pp numbers are not good its now 144mg/dl so i think i have to increase my insulin... why this diet is not working for me????


----------



## Jennifaerie

Oh that's her expected weight she's about 7lb now thankfully. I'm seeing the nutritionist today, then consultant on Tuesday


----------



## Jennifaerie

Things went fine at the hospital today, it was a midwife I saw rather than dietician - I see her next week as well as OB. 
My levels after GTT were't terrible - fasting 3.8, after drink 8.7 no nothing too awful - MW is confident I won't need insulin. In fact my level after having wholemeal toast this morning was 3.1 - she asked if I'd eaten yet today :haha:

I got my diet sheet/ orange notes/ glucose monitor. I've to check my levels 4 x a day, level after lunch was 6.0 so that's fine. Just need to steer clear of chocs and baguettes I think. 

She said if bubba's growth slows down then they may let me go naturally (though not past 41 weeks - if we go this route her eviction notice would be on my birthday). However I've read a lot about the risks of going to term with GD and I would rather try early induction or c-section I think. Looks like LO could be here some time in my 38th week, if so 3 weeks to go :happydance: 

What's your plan for delivery? 

x

I have another growth scan at 36+6 to check if she's still looking to be a chunky monkey


----------



## Jennifaerie

oops double post x


----------



## waitandsee

apsara.m said:


> :cry:oh god my pp numbers are not good its now 144mg/dl so i think i have to increase my insulin... why this diet is not working for me????

Is not your fault, its just the hormones messing with your insulin. Don't starve yourself :winkwink:. 

I'm doing good on my diet so far and luckily didn't have to change too much yet, so I got the clear on only measuring sugar twice a week :happydance:
Chinese takeout is definitely forbidden from now on though and the diabetician also told me to split my meals over the day.


----------



## Green Glitter

You're welcome, *Jamari's Momma*. :) Great weight for 37 weeks! That was my LO's estimated weight at 34 weeks. LOL. :D

*apsara.m* - you and I sound like we're in the same situation. Don't let it get you too down. I am on insulin and am constantly adjusting my dosages because as I get further along, my hormones are all over and no matter what I eat, I get the off number. I failed my GD test at 28 weeks with a 251, so very close to your failed. I get the 140 reading after eating what is on my dieticians list, so they will adjust my insulin. They adjusted my "N" dose of insulin to 20 a weeks ago, and it is the first time since 28 weeks when I get readings under 90 fasting! My AM dose was up'ed as well. You're doing fine! *HUGS*

Welcome, *Jennifaerie*! :D Sounds like you have some great numbers, so diet control will be a great thing! There are a few others on here that were able to do it with just diet alone and no meds. Large birth weights is a common factor with GD, so just talk with your doctor about that. My office won't let me go past 40 weeks, and I have another growth scan this Friday that will probably determine if it's closer to 38 or closer to 40. I think with GD and larger babies, there is also the risk of shoulder dystocia, so it is something they will probably just monitor and make a decision when you get closer. :D

*Waitandsee* - haha! Yes, Chinese is probably a no-no. :D Those carbs can be killer, and it's funny what things set it off more than others. That's very lucky to only have to monitor your sugars twice a week! I am at 4x (or more) a day, on top of 3 shots of insulin a day... I am full of holes. LOL :D

As for me, I have another growth scan this Friday, but it's with a specialist. I have two ultrasounds a week and NSTs for being high risk, and they monitor the placenta as it (and I just learned this) can be effected. The appointment Friday is a specialist, and they are going to check the oxygen and blood flow and overall condition of my placenta, as well as the estimated weight of baby. :) I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## HellBunny

I have my scan tomorrow, so all being well they will refer me to the diabetic team! 
Can't believe how slow they are being, are midwives just not trained to understand the risks/complications of diabetes? I've had this since 6 weeks, diagnosed at 10 weeks (urine showed ++++glucose both occasions, and still i check it a few times a day and its full of sugar regardless what i eat.. also glucose test came back abnormal.. :(


----------



## Green Glitter

HellBunny said:


> I have my scan tomorrow, so all being well they will refer me to the diabetic team!
> Can't believe how slow they are being, are midwives just not trained to understand the risks/complications of diabetes? I've had this since 6 weeks, diagnosed at 10 weeks (urine showed ++++glucose both occasions, and still i check it a few times a day and its full of sugar regardless what i eat.. also glucose test came back abnormal.. :(

*HUGS* :hugs: I'm sorry they are dragging their feet. Has to be frustrating when you _know_ what is going on. They need to send you to a diabetic team, especially as you've caught this early and are still getting +glucose. The better! :D :flower:


----------



## HellBunny

Thankyou hun xxx
I'm also soooo hungry too! I've lost half a stone in 2 week now! lol xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hope they get you referred hun x enjoy your scan tomorrow. 

Greenglitter - I'm really pleased with my levels today. 5.1 after dinner, seems easy enough to control minr with what I eat. I have to do my numbers 4 x a day too, do u think the dietician will want me to make any changes based on those levels?


----------



## HellBunny

Thankyou Jennifaerie x
Those levels look really great!


----------



## Fairybabe

Any word from Allie?

Got my date booked for my fasting glucose test to confirm I no longer have gd! It's on 2nd dec, so I imagine the result will be somepoint the following week. In anycase I have aSsumed I no longer have it as I was told I wouldn't after baby arrives. I haven't been bothered to do a fingerprick since I gave birth! And I couldn't face another oatcake right now if I tried!

Hang on in there the rest of you, you will get through it though it feels like forever at the time!

Fairy x


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

I've just been told my fluid levels are on the lower end of normal getting rescanned on Monday and if they stay the same I have Been told to


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Bring my hospital bags tO my clinic appointment next Thursday and I will be induced!!:) oh my nervous now lol I'm happy tho coz I feel little one is running out of space and with the gd I'd rather not risk leaving Babba in there for too long.. So surreal this I'd happening! Does anyone have any experience with inductions?


----------



## Green Glitter

*Hellbunny* - I understand that feeling of being hungry. :D

*Jennifaerie* - I am not sure.  I'm in the US and ours are read on the mg/dl level, so like mine are supposed to be below 90 after fasting in the AM, and under 120 mg/dl two hours after I eat. (Off to Google, be back). OH! Okay. I got a chart now and I see that normal levels are like 3.3 to 7 mM/L for you (according to Google as long as you're an adult with sufficient enough blood. LOL). I am not sure if I got that right, but I think I did...

Here is the nice thing about your numbers, Jenni, as you seem to have them way in control on just diet alone, so your dietician may give some tips and portion sizes and the standard "you need to make sure you are eating enough snacks and meals" - but you seem to have it under control. It'll be interesting to see what they say. :D

*Fairybabe* - Allie had her baby. She posted on the regular forum not too long ago and her little man is here. She said she'd post a birth story and details later. :D YAY! Another one. And thanks, I know it'll be here before I know it! 

*Jamari's Mummy* - CONGRATS! It's great to know that you'll be nearing the end. Oh man, next Thursday, here in the USA, is Thanksgiving, so a huge holiday here and I will be sure to pop on and wish you the best while I'm lethargic with my overconsumption of turkey. :D I will probably have my induction date by then as well, as they will most likely make the call after my growth scan on Friday. :D

I was induced with my first two (not for GD, though, but because I was overdue) and I am not sure I can give much info as my cervix was considered "favorable" at that point and they were able to just break my waters, no gel or pitocin needed. I know that they do some other things to help soften things and whatnot, but I don't have much advice. I'll be interested in this, as this will be my first induction before my due date. LOL. :D


----------



## apsara.m

green glitter thankx ... today my pp returned to 117 mg/dl so iam happy i need a little more walking. my insulin dose was same as of yesterday. my doc told me to check the levels once a week only but iam checking for twice a week just to make me calm.


----------



## Springtime

Hello all, had a scan today and all is well with the baby :). She is growing normal. On the downside, there's no respite in my sugar levels. Was hoping they'd stabilise around 36 weeks, but no, my hormones are raging and so are the sugars and insulin requirements.
However, I've been told I'll be induced in the 38th week, so not long to go!


----------



## Jennifaerie

Thanks for the replies x I wonder if my LO is just big you know. My gd seems mild and.she is very very big lol yay excellent springtime! What's her estimated weight? X


----------



## Springtime

Jennifaerie, maybe your baby is just big . Nothing to do with GD. Som babies are constitutionally big, nothing to stress about I guess.
My baby's estimated weight is 2.5 kg. She is a small baby constitutionally. She is growing well from week to week and that's the most important thing.


----------



## Green Glitter

I am on my phone now and I'll keep you all updated, but I'm at the doctor now for that growth scan/placenta health specialist due to a not so good NST at my appointment today. They are going to test my placenta to check if it's functioning properly, as there were calcifications present and LO's HB is lower than usual. Will update when I can. :)


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks for the support :) I had my scan today, so pleased everything looks great so far!!
Also, she tested my urine and ++ after a wholegrain sandwich which i'd eaten 2 hours ago... eeek!
So, she phoned the Diabetic centre and i have an appt tomorrow :D Finally someone has taken notice!! She was disgusted even after numerous bloods/urine showing glucose, and a fasting test nobody seemed to give two hoots YET AGAIN even though i had GD with my little boy!
Baby looks like a boy as you can see a peeny weeny! Though will find out for sure at my anomaly one if they can see the gender. :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

HellBunny said:


> Thanks for the support :) I had my scan today, so pleased everything looks great so far!!
> Also, she tested my urine and ++ after a wholegrain sandwich which i'd eaten 2 hours ago... eeek!
> So, she phoned the Diabetic centre and i have an appt tomorrow :D Finally someone has taken notice!! She was disgusted even after numerous bloods/urine showing glucose, and a fasting test nobody seemed to give two hoots YET AGAIN even though i had GD with my little boy!
> Baby looks like a boy as you can see a peeny weeny! Though will find out for sure at my anomaly one if they can see the gender. :)

Glad you're finally being seen, congrats on your maybe :blue: bump!

*Green Glitter* - I hope all is ok with LO :hugs: keep us posted!


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Thanks green glitter! And goodluck, looking forward to hearing how you go hun!:thumbup:


----------



## Springtime

Good luck green glitter. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Green Glitter

Thanks, ladies. :) Little Penguin (our nickname) is doing well. He/she is estimated at 7lbs 13 oz... Lol. The placenta has signs of aging but it's working properly and the baby is getting enough oxygen and blood flow. Phew. I was scared because they had us get our bags in case, but it's good to see that baby can cook a little longer. I see my ObG about the results on Monday, so I can explain more when I know more-but for now we are both okay. :)


----------



## pip7890

That's great news!

Pip x


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

That's great green glitter:) congrats ! I'm hanging out for my scan on Monday now! Xox


----------



## apsara.m

wow thats great... green glitter


----------



## HellBunny

Glad everything is going well greenglitter :)


----------



## Jennifaerie

Sounds great green glitter, so glad it went well x


----------



## Allie84

Green Glitter I'm really glad your scan went well! :hugs:

Hi everyone! I'm back!! :hugs: Alistair is here and he is doing well. He has some jaundice we are having to work through with extra feedings and formula supplementation (which I hadn't wanted to do) but his levels are getting better.

Here is my birth story: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...803866-alistair-here-traumatic-induction.html

Regarding GD, it turned out to be a non issue all together. His blood sugar was fine and stayed fine post partum at all of the checks. Size wise, he was 7 lbs 3 oz so actually SMALLER than estimated. I have checked my blood sugar a few times and it seems my GD is long gone....I am enjoying ice cream (though I plan on eating well in the long run to help lower my chances of getting diabetes).

I AM kind of wondering how his blood sugar is now but I guess once 24 hours go by they don't need to check it anymore?


----------



## Fairybabe

Hey Allie! Massive congratulations! 

Once the have confirmed baby's blood sugar is stable in the first 24-48 hours then they are happy he is self-regulating, so no need to check him.


----------



## Jade_Kitten

congrats...so glad your GD free and i hope your blood pressure is much better too :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

Congratulations Allie! :hugs:

Just popping in to say hello and hope you are all doing well :hi: I saw a lovely diabetes doctor a couple of weeks ago, and apart from a rather annoying 140 after tonight's dinner (sweetcorn is out for me now :nope:) I'm mananging to keep under the 120 line, and have been doing 40mins cycling after lunch on an exercise bike (and a walk after dinner if I feel I overclubbed it) and it seems to be ok, but won't be long until my levels all start going haywire I'm sure! My doc initially told me to do a GTT now (I'm nearly 17 weeks) but then called me back to say wait a bit and do it at 24 weeks when things will be worse and we can get a clearer picture! Arghhh I was hoping to escape the GTT altogether this time round!!


----------



## HellBunny

I've got started with testing, most things i am fine with, except weetabix was 8.7mmol, chocolate cereal was 4.6 1 hour after. I've only had a couple of readings above 8mmol, not have my GTT yet just fasting yet came back at 9.2mmol. Does this sound like i had developed gest diabetes? I have a meeting with my diabetic nurse tomorrow, they were still not 100% sure yet as my GTT isn't booked til 16 weeks, but because of my previous GD and also ++++ glucose in urine on several occasions they have got me testing as a precaution.


----------



## Springtime

Hellbunny, are you sure your fasting is 9.2? That sounds a tad high to me.


----------



## Springtime

Congratulations allie ! See how they scare us about GD! I am glad all is well and you can enjoy ice cream now!


----------



## Jennifaerie

I can't seem to keep my levels in check the last 24 hours :-( 

They're just getting higher and I'm eating as normal :-(


----------



## HellBunny

Springtime said:


> Hellbunny, are you sure your fasting is 9.2? That sounds a tad high to me.

It was yes :wacko: really confusing too! I've never had a morning number like that before, i've had a 6.3 on my meter but thats the highest, all are usually under 5mmo/l x


----------



## HollyMonkey

HellBunny said:


> Springtime said:
> 
> 
> Hellbunny, are you sure your fasting is 9.2? That sounds a tad high to me.
> 
> It was yes :wacko: really confusing too! I've never had a morning number like that before, i've had a 6.3 on my meter but thats the highest, all are usually under 5mmo/l xClick to expand...

That is high for fasting, what did the docs say about that? 

This weekend seems to be the weekend it properly kicked in for me- my usual (GD!) breakfast which last week gave me around 90 just gave me a 138 and a 116- not sure which finger to believe but either way it's a sign that it's crept up. Plus a couple of skewy numbers this weekend:nope:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Jennifaerie said:


> I can't seem to keep my levels in check the last 24 hours :-(
> 
> They're just getting higher and I'm eating as normal :-(

It's horrible when that happens but you're not so far off term now. With my first I had to be soooooo strict at the end of the pregnancy to keep them roughly in check and was very hungry! I think this time insulin will be the answer for me though. It may settle down after a day or 2, sometimes if you're a bit under the weather or stressed they can go haywire:shrug:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Just back from seeing the dietitian - she's happy with what I'm eating and said the high levels were when I hadn't snacked often enough. I'm staying diet controlled though they would have given me metformin if I wasn't so far gone. I'm being induced at 38 weeks :o


----------



## Springtime

I am finding it hard to keep my numbers in check too now. I am being induced at 38 weeks, so not long to go! I had kinda hoped my hormones and therefore my sugar levels would settle down after 36 weeks, but that hasn't happened yet. But there is light at the end of the tunnel, so am cheered up by that. Around 2 more weeks for me To be induced !


----------



## HellBunny

HollyMonkey said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springtime said:
> 
> 
> Hellbunny, are you sure your fasting is 9.2? That sounds a tad high to me.
> 
> It was yes :wacko: really confusing too! I've never had a morning number like that before, i've had a 6.3 on my meter but thats the highest, all are usually under 5mmo/l xClick to expand...
> 
> That is high for fasting, what did the docs say about that?
> 
> This weekend seems to be the weekend it properly kicked in for me- my usual (GD!) breakfast which last week gave me around 90 just gave me a 138 and a 116- not sure which finger to believe but either way it's a sign that it's crept up. Plus a couple of skewy numbers this weekend:nope:Click to expand...

She said it isn't always conclusive lol, oddly though i had a 7.8mmol this morning, which is kind of high considering i hadn't eaten for a good 10-11 hours (plus my last reading after 1hr after eating last night was 4.9) :wacko: I've heard of the Dawn Phenomenon where your liver sometimes produced glucose overnight, hence giving a high morning reading, i didn't think this could happen with GD though x


----------



## Ramen

Dangit. I spent the past week trying to get my blood sugar regular through diet and it was impossible because it fluctuated so much and there was no pattern so they put me on glyuride...and the pharmacist has me flagged as alergic to it's ingredients...:(


----------



## hollyrose

hi ladies. i'm just looking for some advice. saw midwife today and got results of my gtt. 

gtt resting : 0.4
gtt at 1 hour : 8.5
gtt at 2 hours: 7.8

then she wrote : 11.6 and highlighted it.

am scheduled for a growth scan in 2 weeks so she said consultant would look at these results and discuss them with me then.

i don't really know if this means i have gd, am borderline, or don't have it!

can anyone help me interpret these results?

thanks in advance.

xo


----------



## Jennifaerie

Those results are lower than mine (which aren't too bad, think my two hour was 8.7) and I manage to keep mine under control solely through diet x I would say they could be borderline but if they were concerned they would have said so straight away - I was whisked in to see diabetes MW the day after my GTT. I would try not to worry about it sweet x they definitely would have asked to see you sooner if they were concerned at all

Edit - I have to test my blood sugar etc. I would guess they will be classing you as non GD as otherwise they would have started some kind of consultation etc.


----------



## waitandsee

@hollyrose i can't say much re your values cause we use the other system, but as I understand it "diabetes" can be a really wide range of values. the 11.6 could be your long term sugar values, because it doesn't seem to be connected to the GTT readings. Then this would be a little bit high. 
If you're concerned though just see a diabetologist and they can do a daily sugar profile for you to see if there is any reason for concern. 

I had a growth scan today and measuring 3 days ahead. (well its six, because I have been measuring 3 days ahead from the start - think ovulation was earlier). Not sure if this is because baby had a growth spurt or if the GD is to blame. 

PS: homemade frozen yoghurt has been a life saver for snack attacks so far :D. If anyone wants to try: blend frozen strawberries, raspberries, blueberries and optional half a banana (i make that dependent on my reading before), plus half a cup of chilled yoghurt. mmh.


----------



## HellBunny

Waitandsee, thats sounds yummy, think i will have a go at making some yoghurt as the majority of shop ones contain loads of sugar!

Well my first really high reading today, 11.6 after a tiny bowl of special K, i phoned my dietician and i've got an appointment for tuesday, i think my GD has suddenly kicked in within the past 2 days as things i was able to eat (and getting readings between 4-7mmol) i'm now getting >8mmo/l. I don't think i will be able to get away with diet controlled now, since i'm having high numbers at 13 weeks pregnant :( may aswell just eat a lettuce leaf! But then i will have ketones to contend with :(


----------



## Springtime

Hellbunny, the Dawn phenomenon does happen in GD. It happened to my cousin who had GD. It differs from person to person though. I get bad hypos in the night and have often woken up sweating and palpitating. So I snack now at night too.


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks Springtime, maybe i should say set my alarm a half way through and eat a slice of toast? I think i will try that tonight :)


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Hellbunny I have the same trouble with special k, I don't touch it now, my dietician said it has a fair amount of sugar. Damn!!


----------



## HellBunny

Jamaris Mummy said:


> Hellbunny I have the same trouble with special k, I don't touch it now, my dietician said it has a fair amount of sugar. Damn!!

Its really bizarre as it was one of the things recommended on the list, though i had frosties this morning and i got 5.1 :happydance: so frosties it is for now! :) x


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

HellBunny said:


> Jamaris Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hellbunny I have the same trouble with special k, I don't touch it now, my dietician said it has a fair amount of sugar. Damn!!
> 
> Its really bizarre as it was one of the things recommended on the list, though i had frosties this morning and i got 5.1 :happydance: so frosties it is for now! :) xClick to expand...



yeah i know thats what i said "but it was on the list!" lol Ooo thats interesting i may have to try frosties...what do they taste like? xo


----------



## Jennifaerie

It's really random what causes a spike and what doesn't- so confusing! pasta - no for me, dinner meat with a few slices of garlic bread - fine :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

Jamaris Mummy said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaris Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hellbunny I have the same trouble with special k, I don't touch it now, my dietician said it has a fair amount of sugar. Damn!!
> 
> Its really bizarre as it was one of the things recommended on the list, though i had frosties this morning and i got 5.1 :happydance: so frosties it is for now! :) xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i know thats what i said "but it was on the list!" lol Ooo thats interesting i may have to try frosties...what do they taste like? xoClick to expand...

Have you tried cornflakes? They're those but with sugar on them! lol! They were nice, i had them again and had a 6.1 and i had a yoghurt afterwards too :) 
x


----------



## HellBunny

I also had a pizza and that was fine, it was 100g of carbs too! ;) 
Noodles are a no go :( white bread no, rice definitley no, white pasta i'm fine with as long as there is protein with it :)


----------



## HellBunny

Also, if i get a normal reading with frosties (usually around 5.1mmol) even though they have quite abit of sugar in them, is it okay for me to eat them?


----------



## HellBunny

Also another question sorry lol.
My blood sugars have been a tad higher today - 
1hr after breakfast - 7.8
1 hour after lunch - 8.2
1 hour after evening meal - 7.2

But i'm also unwell with a cold/fever, could this make them higher? I know it can with type 1 diabetes and type 2?, but unsure about GD x


----------



## vintage67

Absolutely Hellbunny. Feeling unwell, or being under stress will affect your blood sugar levels for GD, Type 1 or 2.


----------



## HellBunny

Thankyou so much, i was wondering why they were raised as i haven't eaten very much at all today, just frequent tiny things x


----------



## waitandsee

Does anyone know how to get lower readings in the mornings before breakfast? I had around 90 the last few days and it should be under 90. The rest of the day goes fine with readings from 75 to 105 usually. 
I don't eat carbs in the evenings (usually protein and vegies), could that be the reason? should I try? should I have a midnight snack?

and re: cornflakes. Cornflakes/musli mix is fine for me, but as soon as i cook oatmeal (which is mostly the same stuff) it goes up. Really who is supposed to understand that. Not me.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I would have a carby snack before bed. Mine's always lowest when I have say, wholemeal toast or crumpets for supper x


----------



## apsara.m

interestingly my fasting is almost always 70-80mg/dl (iam on insulin morning/night) but my pp is a bit variable its like some day i get 117 and some other day 129 i don't know what causes that . but my doc told me to check my sugar levels once a week only and i generally eat rice food in the night and wheat in the morning


----------



## Springtime

At 37 weeks, GD is the same. No respite yet although the numbers arnt climbing dramatically either. There is light at the end of the tunnel though. Not long to go now , so phew!
But I am surprised at how much weight I've put on, being on a GD diet. I don't eat rubbish at all . I do snack between meals on nuts etc to keep my sugars stable. I swear I can put on weight living on air and water!!
My baby girl isn't big. She is on the lower side of the normal range. But my weight is just climbing!


----------



## HellBunny

Springtime said:


> At 37 weeks, GD is the same. No respite yet although the numbers arnt climbing dramatically either. There is light at the end of the tunnel though. Not long to go now , so phew!
> But I am surprised at how much weight I've put on, being on a GD diet. I don't eat rubbish at all . I do snack between meals on nuts etc to keep my sugars stable. I swear I can put on weight living on air and water!!
> My baby girl isn't big. She is on the lower side of the normal range. But my weight is just climbing!

I think i read a symptom of diabetes is putting on weight quicker than usual, so i would blame the diabetes hun! Not long to go now, i hope the next couple of weeks goes fast for you. Are you being induced early?x


----------



## HellBunny

What does everyone eat on an average day?

Today i had,
Frosties for breakfast (reading 5.1mmol 1 hour after)
Toast with some wotsits for lunch, reading was 6.2 after
Cheese and broccoli pasta for dinner with a peri peri veggie burger (odd mix i know) and i got a 5.2 after

I have my appointment at the diabetes clinic at the hosp tomorrow afternoon, i'm not sure what they will do really as i only went once at 36 week apointment with my little boy. Are the hospital ones any different to the ones you have at the diabetes centres? x


----------



## HellBunny

Springtime said:


> At 37 weeks, GD is the same. No respite yet although the numbers arnt climbing dramatically either. There is light at the end of the tunnel though. Not long to go now , so phew!
> But I am surprised at how much weight I've put on, being on a GD diet. I don't eat rubbish at all . I do snack between meals on nuts etc to keep my sugars stable. I swear I can put on weight living on air and water!!
> My baby girl isn't big. She is on the lower side of the normal range. But my weight is just climbing!

Also i don't recall my numbers being much different at 37 weeks either hun xx


----------



## Green Glitter

Springtime-my numbers are the same at 38 weeks. Lol. No improvements here. ;) 

Oh man, Hellbunny, my meals are too many to list. I just follow the stuff my dietician recommended and count my portion of carbs. :) 

Sorry I've been a bit MIA. My kids were off all last week for Fall break (Thanskgiving) so I wasn't really on. I have an appointment with the specialist tomorrow, who is going to do another biophysical and probably to over my induction date. I'm 38 weeks now... Crazy. :D I'll let you all know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## tabathavm

Hey everybody. I was just prescribed glyburide 2.5 mg once a day. Im 32 weeks. So far the only thing i have noticed that spikes my sugar is anything with sugar lol. Even a nibble of holiday fudge :( ah well....just keep telling myself after 6-7 more weeks it will all be over with. Hehe. Hey has anyone noticed if their levels get high in the middle of the night and then get a little lower by morning? Mine is doing that...but still not low enough. Ive just started the glyburide last night..so too soon to see a difference just yet. Well anyway hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## waitandsee

HellBunny said:


> What does everyone eat on an average day?

Pretty much the same every day, bc of work. 

Breakfast: Musli and 1 banana, tea, OR 2 slices wholegrain bread with cheese and a trace of low sugar fruit spread

Lunch: 1 cup soup, 1 wholegrain sandwich with ham and cheese

Snack: 1 apple, 1 string cheese

Dinner: any vegies (broccoli, carrots, etc), any protein (tofu patty, tofu, eggs, fish, chickpeas, lentils)

On weekends i have meat on one evening (I hate meat)


----------



## waitandsee

PS. and still gaining weight like crazy :(


----------



## waitandsee

tabathavm said:


> Hey everybody. I was just prescribed glyburide 2.5 mg once a day. Im 32 weeks. So far the only thing i have noticed that spikes my sugar is anything with sugar lol. Even a nibble of holiday fudge :( ah well....just keep telling myself after 6-7 more weeks it will all be over with. Hehe. Hey has anyone noticed if their levels get high in the middle of the night and then get a little lower by morning? Mine is doing that...but still not low enough. Ive just started the glyburide last night..so too soon to see a difference just yet. Well anyway hope everyone has a good week!


hum thats weird, i heard that your sugar should be lowest around 2am. But I have a similar problem (high in the morning), and it could happen if you eat too little carbs in the evening so that your liver starts secreting extra glucose. Could be worth a try.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm actually losing weight now

breakfast: Scrambled egg on wholemeal toast, crumpets, or porridge. Cup of tea with splenda

Snack: one crumpet OR boiled egg OR muller light

Lunch: home made soup

Snack: sugar free jelly

Dinner: meat and veg and potatoes or stir fry or similar

Snack: biscuit with cup of tea

Supper: crumpet


----------



## HellBunny

Jennifaeria, i lost 11lbs within 6 weeks with my little boy, my diet was sooo limited and boring! 

Such a long day today, only had 3 hours sleep last night, up all night with my little boy who is full of a cold.
Went to the hospital, waited 2 hours to be seen by the Doctor, sent back out to wait for the diabetes team for a further half hour.. then another 1 hour wait to have bloods taken.
They aren't sure if i have Type 1 diabetes early stages, i developed it so early this time, and i have no risk factors for GD, I'm not too sure but i had a HbA1c test done which gives an average of the blood glucose readings over 3 months i think, then i have to ring the diabetes clinic friday to let them know what my readings are.

Since i've started testing (about 1.5 weeks ago) i've had 4 reading 7.8mmol or above, i'm testing 4 times a day. I think i'm going to have to be super boring for the next few months, live off bread/water if it means my readings are low! But i also don't want ketones either :( such a battle this lot!


----------



## HellBunny

Also, i'm hacking this thread lol, i have my Anomaly/20 week scan on January the 12, but i got given a card with a scan appointment on with the diabetes antenatal clinic also for the 17th of Jan, is this an extra scan so soon after my 20 week one? Or have they got mixed up? I will ask them at my next appointment which is in another week but can anyone relate?


----------



## Springtime

Hellbunny, yeah I am being induced next week. Not far at go, so really looking forward to it now. Phew! 
Most people here seem to be only diet controlled. Very few are on insulin like me. How many need insulin?


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm diet Springtime, good luck for your induction, I'm being induced next week too x can't wait for LO to be here!


----------



## HellBunny

Aww wow, good luck to you both, just think you will have your gorgeous babies next week, thats so close!! :D 
I had an 8.6mmol after breakfast which was one slice of wholegrain toast, whats really odd is i was able to manage so much better with my little boy even the last few weeks which are supposed to be difficult, i could eat toast and get around a 5mmol, but 8.6, argh! Going to try protein with it tomorrow in hope it will balance it all out x


----------



## Springtime

Hellbunny, protin with carb makes a big difference. It does bring down sugar levels drastically. Try an egg with your test and see how that goes.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Yeah I find eggs are one of the best things I can eat tbh - keeps things good and low!


----------



## kate1984

Hi I would like to join you if that's ok? I'm 26+2 and have GD. I'm on metformin for it and have noticed I have lost 4lb since starting it 2 days ago, is this normal?


----------



## HellBunny

Had a good breakfast reading 1 hour after 4.2! :D

Kate of course, welcome to the GD thread :) losing weight is pretty normal, what is your diet like now? Usually its lowering the carbs/sugar which results in weight loss. Though if your are losing weight rapidly, continuesly then speak to your diabetic team as they can advise you more xx


----------



## ReReKitty

I'm so nervous. My 1 hr test just came back 145 and my midwife said it is borderline. So next week sometime she is ordering the 3 hour. I really want a natural, unmedicated birth and any complication, even one as easy to control as GD, seems like a roadblock. I don't want Jaycie to grow too large. I really don't want a C-section. If I end up truly having GD, I am going to feel so guilty. I thought I was doing everything right. My midwife saw my heart break and told me it was hormonal. I can't believe I didn't even educate myself on the condition beforehand. I felt really helpless for the first time this entire pregnancy. For those of you who are controlling your GD, is it difficult? How did you feel when you were diagnosed? I just feel ashamed for some reason.


----------



## apsara.m

springtime i am on insulin too as my GD is not diet controlled. i do have to ask you a doubt i love sweets a lot can i have some sweet for a day and increase my insulin dose by two points(im taking 12 units morning /4 units night) for that day? lol can't control it sometimes. the desire is so strong
rerekitty :hugs: :hugs:
GD is not caused by something we had done and sure GD mothers can have healthy babies without c sec. its only borderline cut all your sugar intake. lots here have controlled their GD with diet control only.


----------



## Springtime

It's really up to if you want to eat sweet treats and up your insulin. For me being on high doses of insulin scared me off deserts! It's when my GD was manageable that I indulged in say a piece of chocolate without letting my numbers overy high.


----------



## Springtime

My sugar levels are getting down after all woo hoo! Touch wood! I decreased my insulin my 3 units before meals now. I do hope GD is all gone after my baby is born.


----------



## Green Glitter

Welcome, tabathavm and Kate1984. :D

*tabathavm* - nope, my numbers in the AM were horrible. I am now at the point where they are under control, my fasting numbers when I wake up. :D

*ReReKitty* - don't feel ashamed, sweetie. GD, for most, is very manageable and doesn't sign a c-section as an absolute. It may mean you're monitored more closely and you'll have to adjust your diet, but with a number that is "borderline" after one hour isn't horrible. A lot of people fail their 1 hour test but pass the 3 hour. If you do have it, don't let guilt dominate you, as it isn't anything you did to get it. Read up on GD and you'll find it is hormonally driven... :)

*Springtime* - ME! I am on insulin! :D I tried diet - fail, even with EVERYTHING on their list. Glyburide - fail, but helped a tiny bit. So, I've been on insulin since 34 weeks, I believe. You're not alone. :hugs:

*apsara.m* - I guess that's where it's been easy for me, I am not a fan of sweets. LOL. My insulin dosage is already high enough... Oh man. I wish I was only at 4 units a night. My fasting numbers are terrible, so my dose is like 20 units of the Novilin N, just to keep me under 90 by the time I wake up. :D

*Hellbunny* - you're rocking this! I am so happy you trusted your instincts, and are aware of everything. Such a strong person. :hugs:

*My update*! So, I went to my biophysical on Tuesday and baby is great. Still large at 8lb 4oz for 38 weeks, so they are going to induce me at 39 weeks, which is Sunday. :D Tomorrow! I go in tomorrow night at 7 PM to get the gel or pill to thin out my cervix a bit more (I'm 1cm and 50% effaced, so not ideal for induction) and then I'll start the actual induction Monday morning. :D Strange that I'll have my baby in a couple of days. 

So, Springtime, Jenniefaire (Believe Jamaris Mummy) and now me! All for this week or next. :D I've joined the club! LOL. :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

ReReKitty said:


> I'm so nervous. My 1 hr test just came back 145 and my midwife said it is borderline. So next week sometime she is ordering the 3 hour. I really want a natural, unmedicated birth and any complication, even one as easy to control as GD, seems like a roadblock. I don't want Jaycie to grow too large. I really don't want a C-section. If I end up truly having GD, I am going to feel so guilty. I thought I was doing everything right. My midwife saw my heart break and told me it was hormonal. I can't believe I didn't even educate myself on the condition beforehand. I felt really helpless for the first time this entire pregnancy. For those of you who are controlling your GD, is it difficult? How did you feel when you were diagnosed? I just feel ashamed for some reason.

Don't feel guilty please, i was terrified when i found out with my little boy, i burst into tears in the midwifes room, she said it wasn't my fault and it isn't yours either :hugs: I have no risk factors, my bmi is 19.3 and my family don't have diabetes so it can happen to anybody regardless of family history/bmi/background, the pancreas is under strain as it is so it doesn't take much to get this, the hormones are to do with it as it blocks off something or another, i hadn't even heard of GD when i got it with my little boy never mind researched it lol. This time i developed it at 6-9 weeks gone so being tested for type 1 diabetes. I hope you are okay, diet control is possible in lots of women, for now cut out sugary stuff, eat wholegrain carbs with protein, rather than just carbs on its own, good meal idea is a portion of pasta (abit smaller than usual) with some chicken and veg, so protein, carbohydrate and veggies. Thats just one example. You will be fine xx


----------



## HellBunny

Green Glitter said:


> Welcome, tabathavm and Kate1984. :D
> 
> *tabathavm* - nope, my numbers in the AM were horrible. I am now at the point where they are under control, my fasting numbers when I wake up. :D
> 
> *ReReKitty* - don't feel ashamed, sweetie. GD, for most, is very manageable and doesn't sign a c-section as an absolute. It may mean you're monitored more closely and you'll have to adjust your diet, but with a number that is "borderline" after one hour isn't horrible. A lot of people fail their 1 hour test but pass the 3 hour. If you do have it, don't let guilt dominate you, as it isn't anything you did to get it. Read up on GD and you'll find it is hormonally driven... :)
> 
> *Springtime* - ME! I am on insulin! :D I tried diet - fail, even with EVERYTHING on their list. Glyburide - fail, but helped a tiny bit. So, I've been on insulin since 34 weeks, I believe. You're not alone. :hugs:
> 
> *apsara.m* - I guess that's where it's been easy for me, I am not a fan of sweets. LOL. My insulin dosage is already high enough... Oh man. I wish I was only at 4 units a night. My fasting numbers are terrible, so my dose is like 20 units of the Novilin N, just to keep me under 90 by the time I wake up. :D
> 
> *Hellbunny* - you're rocking this! I am so happy you trusted your instincts, and are aware of everything. Such a strong person. :hugs:
> 
> *My update*! So, I went to my biophysical on Tuesday and baby is great. Still large at 8lb 4oz for 38 weeks, so they are going to induce me at 39 weeks, which is Sunday. :D Tomorrow! I go in tomorrow night at 7 PM to get the gel or pill to thin out my cervix a bit more (I'm 1cm and 50% effaced, so not ideal for induction) and then I'll start the actual induction Monday morning. :D Strange that I'll have my baby in a couple of days.
> 
> So, Springtime, Jenniefaire (Believe Jamaris Mummy) and now me! All for this week or next. :D I've joined the club! LOL. :hugs:

Aww thankyou! :hugs:
So exciting! My cervix wasn't favourable for induction but everything went well and pretty fast really, i was induced at 39 weeks too and my boy was 8lb 6oz, pushing stage was fairly easy so despite the thought of bigger babies being harder to birth it isn't always the case. Good luck and you will have your baby soon and all this GD will be behind you! :D xxxx


----------



## Springtime

The thing with GD, is we feel guilty. We are led to believe that it is our lifestyle, being over weight and indisciplined which led to this. But it's not totally true. Sure, bad eating habits and no exercise exacerbate the problem. But sometimes, it's just genes. My BMI was 23 when I got pregnant. 
I know women who eat a lot more junk and are more over weight who didn't have to deal with GD.


----------



## apsara.m

yay green glitter.. iam soo happy for you that you will be holding your lo on monday.
my fasting is good but my pp is a tad highier ya i am controlling my desire but sometimes i will sneak a tiny bit of sweet just to satisfy my greed lol


----------



## apsara.m

spring time i hope i will also be able to reduce my insulin when i am at your gestation period


----------



## HellBunny

My sister drank loads of fizzy stuff throughout both her pregnancies and didn't get this either, my midwife blamed me this time and said its your lifestyle choices, i made a complaint as it clearly wasn't, i'd not touched chocolate/sweets/sugar in general this time round as soon as i got my BFP as i was terrified of getting it again, so sometimes there is another underlying cause as to why women get GD, i'm thinking of creating something i haven't thought much into it, for more awareness of this, any ideas?x


----------



## Jennifaerie

I've only had one bad reading this week so I think I will have a nice meeting with dietician tomorrow - it was because of jasmine rice - that stuff's evil. 

I'm in tomorrow to see if I'm "favourable" :happydance: really hope she's engaged etc!


----------



## Springtime

My baby was not engaged at 38 weeks! Nevertheless, I hope the inducing will go well for me. Good luck to you too jennifaerie! Here's to welcoming our babies!


----------



## Miraclemummy

Hi

I was dx with GD at 28 weeks, i am now 32 weeks and i am due on January 31st. I am currently on insulin with my evening meal and i have to check my glucose levels 7 times a day. Doctor has talked about inducing my at 38 weeks. I am gonna be at the hospital every week now for check ups!!


----------



## apsara.m

welcome miraclemummy.. lets sail together the journey of GD! btw iam two weeks behind you


----------



## Jennifaerie

I'm off to see whether I'm favourable for induction.... If I am I should find out when it'll be. Fingers crossed it's before weekend!


----------



## sazlou

Hiya GD ladies, I was diagnosed with GD after my GTT at 27 weeks. I am now 32 weeks and am on 850mg metformin with my breakfast. I am so fed up with GD. My readings haven't been bad - a few have been slightly over the ideal range post meal - especially after breakfast. Today I had 1 crumpet with cheese and it was 8.8 afterwards (should be 7.9 or less 1 hour after). I tried no added sugar muesli on sunday and it was 9.3 after. I cannot live off fruit and yoghurt for breakfast and not a fan of eggs. I even took the dog for a walk immediately after my breakfast but to no avail. Am so sick of my morning readings - wonder whether insulin taken before breakfast would be better than metformin with breakfast? Any ideas ladies?:shrug:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Maybe something meat based ie low fat bacon and beans? 

My appointment was great - hourly monitoring in labour - no meds needed. 

I was 1cm dilated and baby engaged so had a membrane sweep which made me bleed - she said that's a good sign. Really tired now and lots of period pain so may have a nap...


Oh and I'm being induced on Thursday!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Borboleta

Hello ladies,

May I join you? Got my 3 hour glucose test result and it came back high so I am officially a diabetic pregnant woman:growlmad: ! I will go see the doctor on Friday to talk about what to do next but on the meantime I talked to my SIL ( she is a dietician) about my diet. I am going to miss sweets so bad :cry:!! 

But I have a question. How do you check your blood sugar daily, how many times a day? Do you use that poking thing to measure it?


----------



## Jennifaerie

I check mine 4x a day with a blood sugar monitor - little pin prick then test it. It's rubbish getting diagnosis but doesn't have to be too badxxx


----------



## waitandsee

sazlou said:


> Hiya GD ladies, I was diagnosed with GD after my GTT at 27 weeks. I am now 32 weeks and am on 850mg metformin with my breakfast. I am so fed up with GD. My readings haven't been bad - a few have been slightly over the ideal range post meal - especially after breakfast. Today I had 1 crumpet with cheese and it was 8.8 afterwards (should be 7.9 or less 1 hour after). I tried no added sugar muesli on sunday and it was 9.3 after. I cannot live off fruit and yoghurt for breakfast and not a fan of eggs. I even took the dog for a walk immediately after my breakfast but to no avail. Am so sick of my morning readings - wonder whether insulin taken before breakfast would be better than metformin with breakfast? Any ideas ladies?:shrug:

Hi! 
I just googled what a crumpet is and that looks like 100% white flour. I had to sadly leave my muesli away as well, its just too many fast carbs at once. Just replace it with toasted wholegrain bread and you should be doing better.
EDIT> also be careful with some fruit like bananas and citrus fruits or grapes, they give sugar spikes


----------



## waitandsee

Springtime said:


> The thing with GD, is we feel guilty. We are led to believe that it is our lifestyle, being over weight and indisciplined which led to this. But it's not totally true. Sure, bad eating habits and no exercise exacerbate the problem. But sometimes, it's just genes. My BMI was 23 when I got pregnant.
> I know women who eat a lot more junk and are more over weight who didn't have to deal with GD.

WSS. Ive been skinny and healthy all my life and yet here I am! Its purely hormonal (and maybe genetic). 

Still having probs with the morning before breakfast value.. all others are just fine. The OB says I am eating wrongly in the evenings. :wacko: I hope I wont get insulin at the appointment tomorrow with diabetician, because then they wont let me go overdue :growlmad: even if LO is just fine. At the Dr today she was right on the growth curve and I really hope she stays there. 

It just sucks. Also I feel like an ascetic monk with all those restrictions (that come on top of all other pregnancy related food restrictions). I even lost a kilo of weight in the last 2 weeks. My DH better deliver me some sushi to the hospital and a piece of cake for dessert :growlmad: !!

Oh and Im excited for the ladies who are almost there ... cant wait!


----------



## HellBunny

Waitandsee, just curious how long do you go overnight without eating? x


----------



## HellBunny

I've had one high this week :) which was 8.5 tonight after chips and peas, eek, so feel abit guilty but i thought i'd be ok since i had a small portion with lots of peas to balance it out. I keep telling myself one will be okay, with my little boy i was undiagnosed until 34 weeks and i'd had it since around 16 weeks without getting my test result, and during that time i was eating ice cream, lucozade, pizza, porridge etc! Really hope things go well this time. x


----------



## Jennifaerie

I get the odd high around 8 and am.classed as well controlled by diet x don't worry


----------



## Green Glitter

Ladies, I am here for a short time (still in the hospital), but I wanted to give you all an update that I had my baby and my yellow turned blue yesterday, 12/5/2011. :D He was huge at 9 lbs 13 oz and born at 39 weeks. LOL. But I delivered him vaginally and it wasn't a bad experience, my induction. :)

Springtime and Jennifaerie! You're nearly there too, right?! I can't wait to hear your stories. :D :hugs:

Here is a link to my induction story and a pic is included: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/819297-elijahs-birth-story-induction-due-gd.html#post14374102


----------



## apsara.m

huge congrats for your baby boy :happydance: he is sooo cute


----------



## waitandsee

HellBunny said:


> Waitandsee, just curious how long do you go overnight without eating? x

I usually have dinner around 7, and fall asleep soon after lol, cause i get up at 6am and work the whole day. I also usually don't have carbs for dinner because i have to eat wholegrain bread already at breakfa and lllunch (i brow bag cause there are no other healthy options)


----------



## waitandsee

Arr stupid phone. Please ignore the typos

Greenglitter, congratulations well done :D! Enjoy your little bundle!


----------



## HellBunny

Green Glitter massive congrats!! What a big boy he is :D bless him, glad you are both doing okay :) xx

Waitandsee is there no chance you could have a small amount of carbs for your evening meal? Just to see if it evens it out in the morning?xx


----------



## Miraclemummy

Thanks for the welcome ladies and good luck everyone with gd and those who are due soon. Congrats to the new babies too  xx

I have had insulin added at lunch time now too. I am trying soo hard and some of my readings are still out!!!


----------



## HellBunny

Welcome miraclemummy! :)
Don't worry, some ladies can't control their GD by diet alone, it will all be ok :hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

Wish me luck.... It's induction day!


----------



## apsara.m

all the best Jennifaerie... hoping to see the pics of your beautiful bubba today itself


----------



## kf84310

Hi Everyone, 

I was recently diagnosed with GD at 28 weeks. Since starting my diet all of my numbers have been excellent, with the exeption of my morning fasting. On workdays, when I test at 5am my morning fast number is usually around 98 (4.3). The literature states it should be under 95, and my Dr. wants it under 90 (3.9). 

On the weekend, when I sleep in and fast longer, my morning fast (8am) is under 90 (3.9). 

So at 5am it is around 98 (4.3), but at 8am under 90 (3.9). 

Considering all of my other 1 hour post meal number have been excellent, I am apprehensive to start insulin because of the slightly elevated fasting bloods. 

Has anyone else experinced this? Thanks all :)


----------



## 2ndtimepreg

hey girls,

my first time on any forum so if this post appears in the wrong spot.....guide me!!!!

I am 30 weeks and have jst found out I hv GD. have my meeting tom with the *dunno who* at the diabetic clinic to go over the use of monitor etc etc. I am super scared n nervous. With my first baby....,had no problems at all and this time around...i have experienced every single symptom that u get to read in a pregnancy book :(

The forum is pretty informative and provides lots of support. As many other members, i have been killing myself by thinking its all my fault. I do feel much better after reading all the previous posts.

I will start with the meal plan tom and have stopped consumption of sugar altogether. Let's see how it goes...........


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all

I have been trying to read this thread for a couple of days now but its just so long! This forum has helped me better than any other websites available or advice I have received from the clinic so far.

I got my kit and started testing a week ago today, I am told to test after every meal at 2 hrs and need to be less than 7. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to matter how healthy my meals I still seem to go over and more than 50% of my readings are 7+. I rang the clinic today and they asked me to come in tomorrow and we will discuss insulin.. is this too soon from your experience? Should I ask for more diet advice and give it another week?

Its getting me really down at the minute and makes me feel like I can't get it right at all!


Katie


----------



## HellBunny

kf84310 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was recently diagnosed with GD at 28 weeks. Since starting my diet all of my numbers have been excellent, with the exeption of my morning fasting. On workdays, when I test at 5am my morning fast number is usually around 98 (4.3). The literature states it should be under 95, and my Dr. wants it under 90 (3.9).
> 
> On the weekend, when I sleep in and fast longer, my morning fast (8am) is under 90 (3.9).
> 
> So at 5am it is around 98 (4.3), but at 8am under 90 (3.9).
> 
> Considering all of my other 1 hour post meal number have been excellent, I am apprehensive to start insulin because of the slightly elevated fasting bloods.
> 
> Has anyone else experinced this? Thanks all :)


Hi hun, those numbers don't seem to convert to the mmol the way i've been working it out, maybe its just me having baby brain, but i converted 90 to 5mmol. 

I was told before meals and mornings should be under 6mmol, and after meals no more than 7.8mmol. 
98 though isn't that high so i'd be reluctant to start insulin until i'd had a few morning readings above 6mmol if i'm honest.
xxx


----------



## HellBunny

2ndtimepreg said:


> hey girls,
> 
> my first time on any forum so if this post appears in the wrong spot.....guide me!!!!
> 
> I am 30 weeks and have jst found out I hv GD. have my meeting tom with the *dunno who* at the diabetic clinic to go over the use of monitor etc etc. I am super scared n nervous. With my first baby....,had no problems at all and this time around...i have experienced every single symptom that u get to read in a pregnancy book :(
> 
> The forum is pretty informative and provides lots of support. As many other members, i have been killing myself by thinking its all my fault. I do feel much better after reading all the previous posts.
> 
> I will start with the meal plan tom and have stopped consumption of sugar altogether. Let's see how it goes...........


I hope everything goes well at the clinic hun, it does seem quite mind boggling at first getting used to the diet changes etc, and monitoring but it gets easier. As i and others have said previously its not your fault x


----------



## HellBunny

KRobbo said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been trying to read this thread for a couple of days now but its just so long! This forum has helped me better than any other websites available or advice I have received from the clinic so far.
> 
> I got my kit and started testing a week ago today, I am told to test after every meal at 2 hrs and need to be less than 7. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to matter how healthy my meals I still seem to go over and more than 50% of my readings are 7+. I rang the clinic today and they asked me to come in tomorrow and we will discuss insulin.. is this too soon from your experience? Should I ask for more diet advice and give it another week?
> 
> Its getting me really down at the minute and makes me feel like I can't get it right at all!
> 
> 
> Katie

Just an example hun could you tell me a typical meal and the amount and your reading? I know alot of advice i had at the clinic didn't work for me, and i had to do alot of googling to understand why certain things would send me high even though they were regarded as 'safe' by the dietician.
Do you have protein with your carbs? as i find if it have alot of protein with carbs it balances it out x


----------



## apsara.m

for the past 4 days iam experiencing dizziness and lightheadness on and off. iam on insulin and am currently 30weeks. after eating some sugary toffe my dizziness sudsides but my fasting or pp is in normal range(fasting 75 and pp 123) i don't know what to do


----------



## waitandsee

@apsara, 
are you eating enough calories overall? I mean independently of the sugary treats? Maybe youre just not getting enough engergy in your body. Oherwise it could always be blood pressure, I would go get it checked. 

@kf84310
I have exactly the same problem. My morning reading went up to around 98 since a week or so, but the rest of the day goes just fine. After breakfast is lower than before breakfast :growlmad:. 
Dietician yesterday said it might be that my body is on starvation mode and thus releases glucose from the liver over night. She gave me one more week to experiment on my own and if I cant get it in check i will be on insulin from next week on. 
Yesterday i had a small portion of carbs for dinner, but nothing changed this morning. 
Tonight I am going to get up at 2am and have a reading and a slice of bread.


----------



## KRobbo

Just an example hun could you tell me a typical meal and the amount and your reading? I know alot of advice i had at the clinic didn't work for me, and i had to do alot of googling to understand why certain things would send me high even though they were regarded as 'safe' by the dietician.
Do you have protein with your carbs? as i find if it have alot of protein with carbs it balances it out x[/QUOTE


Well the first thing that started to go up was breakfast, I ate fruit and fibre and first day it was 5.7, but next 7.3 and the following 8.7. Needless to day I stopped eating it. I switched to granary toast and eggs / bacon which so far has been ok but only just under 7 (6.7, 6.8).

My lunches started off ok as well, usually a wholemeal pitta bread with ham and salad inside and a piece of fruit. That started as 6.6 but now gives me readings of 7.6 and 7.3. So I has a tuna salad yesterday with no cards at all and was 6.6 - however from this thread I get the impression that no carbs is bad (something to do with ketones which noone has officialy told me about). 

For dinner (this is where I have my main issues) Jacket potatoes seem to be ok but a jacket sweet potato took me to 7.6 - I had it with stir fried chicken, onion and peppers and a spoon of cream cheese. 

Chicken stir fry with a small portion of rice noodles = 9.3
Pork chop, stir fry and 1 x wholegrain toast (random but I was starving and thought it was ok from breakfast) = 7.4
Pork chop, peas, carrots and 1 very small spoon of pasta = 7.6

I do snack and it's usually something like oat cakes with peanut butter or fruit but have not been told to check after snacks or before meals - is there any way snacks can affect a reading if the actual meal 1-3 hours later and then I don't test for 2 hours?

Yesterday I stayed under all day which gave me hope and I really increased my amount of protein with meals (e.g full tin tuna with salad and loads of cottage cheese with a JP) and I wasn't hungry at bedtime so my morning sickness didn't return today (yay!). But I also went a bit mad testing after everything to try and understand things better.

Sorry if this is rambling, I feel all over the place!


----------



## kf84310

Thanks waitandsee and HellBunny! 

I have tried the nightime protein snack and the night time carb snack. It is always the same - this morning 4:45am it was 97. I would guess tomorrow, when I sleep till 8am it will once again be under 90. 

I don't want to go against medical advice if me and the baby really need insulin, but I also don't want to take anything that I don't need. Ughhhh. The fact is, it seems that if I did not get up for work so early, my readings would be in the acceptable range. I think I should just quit my job ;)


----------



## apsara.m

waitandsee said:


> @apsara,
> are you eating enough calories overall? I mean independently of the sugary treats? Maybe youre just not getting enough engergy in your body. Oherwise it could always be blood pressure, I would go get it checked.

waitandsee my carb intake is good so may be my bp ? iam going to see the gynaec on monday so will know if its my BP. 
today i feel a lot better so far no dizziness.


----------



## 2ndtimepreg

HellBunny said:


> I hope everything goes well at the clinic hun, it does seem quite mind boggling at first getting used to the diet changes etc, and monitoring but it gets easier. As i and others have said previously its not your fault x

Thanks!! Got my monitor yesterday and am on a meal plan as well....so far sugar was low just twice and rest of the time over 9....I am thinking they will put me on insulin....i m scared....but i guess its all worth it....


----------



## Borboleta

Hello,

So I talked to the doctor on Friday and he told me to really trim down my sugar and bad carb intake. I need to com back in 2 weeks for another glucose test and see where I am at. Talked to SIL that is a dietician and she told me to keep my carb intake at no more than 50 g per meal and whole wheat. 

Had a meltdown the other day because I was really missing cakes and found a sugar free cake, so now I have a small piece every night as a reward:). Love it!!!!

Is my blood sugar is still high doctor will put me on insulin and then we will monitor the blood sugar in a regular basis.

How many carbs and sugar cab you ladies have per meal?


----------



## Miraclemummy

Hi everyone

I am having a really low time at the moment with my GD, i just feel so tearful :cry:. I am also missing chocolate and my mocha's soooo bad and i feel constantly hungry.... any suggestions to help with the hunger plz????. I have read here that protein seems to help. Does that mean cheese, eggs, meat, fish?.

I am back at the clinic on Tuesday and i am having my 33 weeks scan to check how Angel is progressing. I feel so tired, i also have bad hips and pelvis which i have crutches for. 

Is anyone else here on the higher end of the scale with there amniotic fluid levels?. I have read that it is common with GD ladies.


----------



## kate1984

right so i have been on metformin for 2 weeks now and apart from when i had a bowl of special k and a tangerine and my sugars went up to 12.2 i have been well controlled and not had the shakes so im feeling more confident.

I have my growth scan tommorow and a consultant app after that and am just wondering what to expect??


----------



## Borboleta

Miraclemummy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am having a really low time at the moment with my GD, i just feel so tearful :cry:. I am also missing chocolate and my mocha's soooo bad and i feel constantly hungry.... any suggestions to help with the hunger plz????. I have read here that protein seems to help. Does that mean cheese, eggs, meat, fish?.
> 
> I am back at the clinic on Tuesday and i am having my 33 weeks scan to check how Angel is progressing. I feel so tired, i also have bad hips and pelvis which i have crutches for.
> 
> Is anyone else here on the higher end of the scale with there amniotic fluid levels?. I have read that it is common with GD ladies.

Now that you mentioned that on my scan at 18 weeks the ultrasound lady said that I had plenty of amniotic fluid. So I guess that is the case for you and me. I know what you mean about feeling so bad about the GD. I miss my sweets soooo bad!!!! I am trying to eat a protein with all my meals including snacks, but my doctor is not monitoring my blood sugar just yet. He will see me before Christmas for a blood test and if it is still high I will probably have to take insulin. 
And talk about bad timing for this to happen. No sweets during the holidays!!!! :cry: 
Hope we can make it :).


----------



## kf84310

Miraclemummy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am having a really low time at the moment with my GD, i just feel so tearful :cry:. I am also missing chocolate and my mocha's soooo bad and i feel constantly hungry.... any suggestions to help with the hunger plz????. I have read here that protein seems to help. Does that mean cheese, eggs, meat, fish?.
> 
> I am back at the clinic on Tuesday and i am having my 33 weeks scan to check how Angel is progressing. I feel so tired, i also have bad hips and pelvis which i have crutches for.
> 
> Is anyone else here on the higher end of the scale with there amniotic fluid levels?. I have read that it is common with GD ladies.

I know exactly how you feel (having a low moment). I had a really tough day yesterday. I wanted ice cream and chocolate so badly. I came so close to eating a candy bar this weekend. Somehow I stopped myself. 

Last time I had my amniotic fluid measured, they did not mention if it was high or low or normal??


----------



## esperanzamama

hi ladies!!

this is my second pregnancy, first with confirmed gd. With my first pregnancy, i failed the one hour and then passed the 3 hour, but in my honest opinion I am guessing I developed GD later... my son was 10 pounds 8 oz..phew:)

they tested me earlier this time because i was at higher risk (had a baby over 9 pounds, pcos, a little over weight when i got pg...) and it turns out that I have it this time. I am on a diet, and check my sugars 4x a day. 

I get 30 carbs for breakfast, 
15 carbs for mid morning snack
60 carbs for lunch
15 carbs for mid afternoon snack
60 carbs dinner
30 carbs night snack before bed.


so far my reading have been good. fingers crossed it says that way. I also feel like i cant have any treats or i feel sooo guilty... this is reallllly hard, but well worth it in the end. 

I am in the process of reading back (lots of good things on this thread) but wanted to say hi to everyone in the mean time:)


----------



## waitandsee

Hi newcomers!

*alright lets talk carbs *

1. you should not be hungry, ever. 
2. If you spread your carbs for the day over 2-3 meals, it won't affect your readings as much
3. Try to cut out all white flour (includes pasta) and white rice foods but substitute them with whole grain bread or brown rice or whole grain pasta. 

I know for ladies from the US it must be pretty much impossible to get proper whole grain bread - I've lived ther for 2 years. Back at home we have this here which is a live saver cause i can eat as much of it as i want 

https://deichrunner.typepad.com/.a/6a00e55222b92b88340120a5509de9970b-450wi

If I was still in the states right now I'd probably start baking myself. 

Also boiled potatoes work really well for me, but I heard that for some it might not

The rule of thumb for me is to eat as much carbs on one meal that would fit in the palm of my hand - works quite well. 
To feel full, you can have more protein (read chicken breast and fish), this does not affect blood sugar at all.
If you combine carbs and some grease (oil), sugar does not spike as much, but if you have too much grease with them, it takes a long time for the values to go down again after the meal. 

*
Treats that work and don't work for me: *

- No cakes or anything baked (white flour). There are good recipes online for diabetics that use whole grain flour, recently I made myself some whole grain pancakes because i had the craving, with berries and banana slices as a topper. But be careful with the amounts, 2 pancakes had to be enough. 

- Christmas cookies: I stash them for after the birth :) 

- Ice cream: While there are some brands that sell them for diabetics, I prefer to pop a yoghurt in the freezer or to blend frozen berries with yoghurt --> frozen yogurt. 

- Anytime I am craving sweet, it needs to come from fruit - I am wary of the artificial sweetener because it might not be good for baby so I don't use it. But be careful some fruit can give you very high readings (for me: citrus fruit and persimmon). 

- Chocolate: While regular chocolate has lots of sugar, there is also the very dark one with 85% or even more cocoa. These have almost no carbs and you can have one or 2 pieces as a dessert. 

Treats are best in combination with a meal, as they don't affect the blood sugar too much then. Fruit should not be eaten in the evenings. 

So heads up ladies, you can still have some sort of treats once in a while you just need to be more careful.


----------



## waitandsee

esperanzamama said:


> I get 30 carbs for breakfast,
> 15 carbs for mid morning snack
> 60 carbs for lunch
> 15 carbs for mid afternoon snack
> 60 carbs dinner
> 30 carbs night snack before bed.

Um. What units are those numbers in? I think we have three different systems circulating around here. Is it grams?


----------



## KRobbo

Hi Ladies

I have now been put on insulin as I really couldn't control my sugars with diet alone. I was so hungry and barely able to eat any carbs at all so my morning sickness came back. I just wanted to say to any of you that are really struggling if it is offered go on the insulin as it took a huge weight off my shoulders and being a relaxed and contented mummy is so important for LO. It doesn't mean you can eat what you want but just takes away the anxiety I was getting as I can have small amounts of carbs with meals now and not go over and if I am extra hungry that day I can up my dose. 

The injection doesn't hurt in fact it hurts less than the finger prick!

Sometimes you cannot control it yourself, it doesn't mean you are doing anything wrong always but that your body needs help.


----------



## Miraclemummy

Hiya everyone,
The holidays are sure gonna be tough.... i am with family Xmas day for dinner and they are being really good about my GD, asking me what kinds of foods i can have etc. I am gonna ask mum to make me some sugar free Jelly for pudding as it tastes great but doesn't make my readings go up too much. I am also trying to get my sweet fix from sugar free pop when i need one and a very small banana but even so i am still struggling with my evening meal and my insulin has gone up again.

On a positive note my baby girl is weighing 5 pounds now and i am being induced at 38 weeks xx


----------



## Borboleta

So I have a question for your ladies. I am really craving rice krispy treats :haha:. I noticed on the cereal box it says that has 4 grams of sugar( can't remember the carbs but I don't think it has too much either). I was thinking about mixing the rice krispys with sugar free marshmallow. 

Is that bad? :dohh:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello all :hi:

I've been a bit absent for a while, hope you're all doing ok, I'll have a catch up on what I've missed and meet new people! Just back from my meeting with my GD doctor, the diet's still working ok and she said I can up my carbs a bit since my readings are a bit on the low side if anything. I have the luxury of not working in order to look after my LO, so after lunch each day I do 40 mins on my exercise bike and that allows me to eat pretty good stuff. And I swim two evenings a week and on those days I can even eat pasta (a big no-no for me) and end up with a fasting rate! Just praying I'll be able to keep moving even when the GD really begins to bite in a few weeks time... I really recommend a regular sport if you can, then you can sneak in some extra yumminess :munch:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Since some ladies asked-

My lunch and dinner carbs are- 100g of lentils, quinoa, boulgour etc etc(I can't touch white rice, pasta, noodles or potatoes though) + 40g of bread (though to be honest I just have 20g with some cheese for dessert since I'm not fussed about extra bread unless I have soup! It's a French thing having bread with everything!) Plus of course the usual veggies and protein and milk product/fruit

Breakfast I have 40g bread with butter and marmite if I fancy, always wholemeal, and 30g of a low GI muesli (called Lizi's Breakfast, it's yummy :thumbup:) mixed with fromage frais. And tea not coffee because coffee sends my bloods up. Tomorrow, under doctor's orders, I'm trying 40g of cereal!!:happydance: But I'm very skinny and lose weight really quickly, so I have to try and eat as much as possible and stay within the limits, and doc said that way we can reduce quantities later on when it starts going haywire. Often I have mushroom egg and bacon or sausages on my toast in the morning, or cheese, and my levels are low with that and my tummy very happy!

For the newly diagnosed, yes it can be demoralising, but you do get used to it and once you know what works for you then things get easier to predict. This is my second gd pregnancy, so I've already had my practise round :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

This stuff is brilliant, the only breakfast cereal I can touch! Has a low glycemic load.....

https://images.ethicalsuperstore.com/images/resize300/228017-lizis-original-granola-500g.jpg


----------



## HellBunny

Is anyone finding they can eat chocolate, but not like chocolate cake/biscuit?
I had 2 small chocolates after my evening meal and my reading was still 5.3mmol, so is it ok for me to eat them if my level is ok?

I know i shouldn't be complaining but i'm finding it hard to eat healthy choices for the baby, it seems only crap food is what i can tolerate blood sugar wise!


----------



## Ramen

Oh crap I just had it pointed out to me that I was supposed to hold the insulin bottle upside down when drawing it. I was shown to hold it right side up by the RN and figured it was being drawn due to the pressure in the bottle...I've been unmedicated this whole time...fml. The needle didn't look any different with actual insulin in it why don't they dye this stuff?


----------



## SKAV

Hi all :hi:

Lovely thread! I have GD and found out this Monday the 12th, am due March 26th( sure i would be earlier since it would be my 3rd c-section)

My fasting test value was 117!! I have never had values above 100. So the doc explained to have the glucose test the value had to be below 92! I was told to have after breakfast, milk coffee with NO sugar and 2 rusks. Then an hour later the values were 123. Again, they wanted me to come back an hour later and the value was 89. 
Now the doctor wanted me to control my carbs and completely avoid sugar completely and to come after a week to see how my levels were..that's next Teusday the 20th. I have been eating healthier but feel a crap with no sugar/sweets and my adorable spicy food :cry:

I didn't have GD for my other 2 pregnancies..so it's new to me and I was so frustrated and angry with myself :cry: It's so difficult to have my morning coffee with NO sugar.

Is it possible to use sweeteners like aspartame or anything as such ?? or any other stuff to make a teeny weeny sweet.. 

I will keep you posted what happens on the 20th.. Love this thread!


----------



## Rach27

Hi ladies,
I am looking for some support :(
I had GD diagnosed at around 32 weeks in my last pregnancy as a random sample showed an elevated level. Thankfully, I was able to control it with diet. It did, however, pretty much dictate the rest of my pregnancy...I had to see about 14 consultants (ie never the same twice), be induced early etc etc. Despite the fact, when self testing, the numbers were fine and my baby was also normal (50th centile, 7.9lb at birth etc).
So as soon as I got pregnant again, I did some random self testing with the same machine they provided and all has been excellent...until this morning.
I have been testing randomly in the morning to get a fasting result, which is on average 4.4mmo/l and then one or two hours after a meal. 
This morning, against my better judgement, I had about 100g of crunchy nut cornflakes (that's 82g carbs...35g of pure sugar!) :( and (just under) one hour later my level was 8.9 mmo/l. I was devestated :( 10 mins later, it was 8.4mmo/l and two hours afterwards it was 6.6mmo/l.
I have my 20-week scan on Monday followed by an appt with a consultant to discuss GD. I am so upsset because it was all going so well until this morning :( :( :( I don't mind the monitoring or paying attention to diet but I really don't want to be induced early again. My baby was back to back, I needed epidural (which gave me a headache for 2 weeks after) and I will be so nervous on Monday with the scan, in case the baby is big for gestation.
I am going to try a different tack tomorrow with brekky and have eggs on toast with ham and see what my readings are then. All my other readings have been well in the normal range - even an hour after a meal.
I am also ill with the runs (sorry of tmi)...can that affect the readings???
In addition, although the 'spike' this morning was above what is normal in a non-diabetic, the 2 hour reading was normal for a non-diabetic (even one who is pregnant). Is it likely that 'normal' non-diabetics experience these spikes after eating something very sugary but just don't know about it? And, seeing as in pregnancy, some amount of glucose intolerance is expected (some would argue, needed, to make the sugar more accessible to the fetus) why is a one-hour reading required when it is likely the body will take longer to process the sugar???
These are all questions I will fire at the consultant on Monday but if any of you can help, I would be very grateful. Feeling rather shit right now :(


----------



## HellBunny

SKAV said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Lovely thread! I have GD and found out this Monday the 12th, am due March 26th( sure i would be earlier since it would be my 3rd c-section)
> 
> My fasting test value was 117!! I have never had values above 100. So the doc explained to have the glucose test the value had to be below 92! I was told to have after breakfast, milk coffee with NO sugar and 2 rusks. Then an hour later the values were 123. Again, they wanted me to come back an hour later and the value was 89.
> Now the doctor wanted me to control my carbs and completely avoid sugar completely and to come after a week to see how my levels were..that's next Teusday the 20th. I have been eating healthier but feel a crap with no sugar/sweets and my adorable spicy food :cry:
> 
> I didn't have GD for my other 2 pregnancies..so it's new to me and I was so frustrated and angry with myself :cry: It's so difficult to have my morning coffee with NO sugar.
> 
> Is it possible to use sweeteners like aspartame or anything as such ?? or any other stuff to make a teeny weeny sweet..
> 
> I will keep you posted what happens on the 20th.. Love this thread!

Hi hun, yes sweeteners are fine, i drink lots of squash (like juice drinks) which are sugar free and are made with sweeteners, i drink these all day and they have zero effect on my sugar levels. x


----------



## HellBunny

Rach27 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am looking for some support :(
> I had GD diagnosed at around 32 weeks in my last pregnancy as a random sample showed an elevated level. Thankfully, I was able to control it with diet. It did, however, pretty much dictate the rest of my pregnancy...I had to see about 14 consultants (ie never the same twice), be induced early etc etc. Despite the fact, when self testing, the numbers were fine and my baby was also normal (50th centile, 7.9lb at birth etc).
> So as soon as I got pregnant again, I did some random self testing with the same machine they provided and all has been excellent...until this morning.
> I have been testing randomly in the morning to get a fasting result, which is on average 4.4mmo/l and then one or two hours after a meal.
> This morning, against my better judgement, I had about 100g of crunchy nut cornflakes (that's 82g carbs...35g of pure sugar!) :( and (just under) one hour later my level was 8.9 mmo/l. I was devestated :( 10 mins later, it was 8.4mmo/l and two hours afterwards it was 6.6mmo/l.
> I have my 20-week scan on Monday followed by an appt with a consultant to discuss GD. I am so upsset because it was all going so well until this morning :( :( :( I don't mind the monitoring or paying attention to diet but I really don't want to be induced early again. My baby was back to back, I needed epidural (which gave me a headache for 2 weeks after) and I will be so nervous on Monday with the scan, in case the baby is big for gestation.
> I am going to try a different tack tomorrow with brekky and have eggs on toast with ham and see what my readings are then. All my other readings have been well in the normal range - even an hour after a meal.
> I am also ill with the runs (sorry of tmi)...can that affect the readings???
> In addition, although the 'spike' this morning was above what is normal in a non-diabetic, the 2 hour reading was normal for a non-diabetic (even one who is pregnant). Is it likely that 'normal' non-diabetics experience these spikes after eating something very sugary but just don't know about it? And, seeing as in pregnancy, some amount of glucose intolerance is expected (some would argue, needed, to make the sugar more accessible to the fetus) why is a one-hour reading required when it is likely the body will take longer to process the sugar???
> These are all questions I will fire at the consultant on Monday but if any of you can help, I would be very grateful. Feeling rather shit right now :(

Aww hun sorry to hear about the GD again if you have it that is. Its a very similar story to mine, i had GD with my son diagnosed at 34 weeks, and i have a back to back labour/induction with epidural.

This time round i've been testing at the start (i had some saved from last time) and at 6 weeks pregnant i got a 7.9 after breakfast, so i contacted my GP and then got diagnosed again a couple of weeks later after a glucose test. 


I recently took a course in diabetes and from what i understand a non diabetic person's blood sugar wouldn't go above 7.8mmol, usually no higher than 6.5mmol though.

The reason usually we test one hour later is because after one hour, your blood sugar would rise no higher than that reading, except in some circumstances where its been shown their 2 hour reading is more accurate (higher) so they should test 2 hours later.


----------



## SKAV

HellBunny said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Lovely thread! I have GD and found out this Monday the 12th, am due March 26th( sure i would be earlier since it would be my 3rd c-section)
> 
> My fasting test value was 117!! I have never had values above 100. So the doc explained to have the glucose test the value had to be below 92! I was told to have after breakfast, milk coffee with NO sugar and 2 rusks. Then an hour later the values were 123. Again, they wanted me to come back an hour later and the value was 89.
> Now the doctor wanted me to control my carbs and completely avoid sugar completely and to come after a week to see how my levels were..that's next Teusday the 20th. I have been eating healthier but feel a crap with no sugar/sweets and my adorable spicy food :cry:
> 
> I didn't have GD for my other 2 pregnancies..so it's new to me and I was so frustrated and angry with myself :cry: It's so difficult to have my morning coffee with NO sugar.
> 
> Is it possible to use sweeteners like aspartame or anything as such ?? or any other stuff to make a teeny weeny sweet..
> 
> I will keep you posted what happens on the 20th.. Love this thread!
> 
> Hi hun, yes sweeteners are fine, i drink lots of squash (like juice drinks) which are sugar free and are made with sweeteners, i drink these all day and they have zero effect on my sugar levels. xClick to expand...

*HellBunny*, you just made my day !!! Thank you so much for replying :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## waitandsee

SKAV said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Lovely thread! I have GD and found out this Monday the 12th, am due March 26th( sure i would be earlier since it would be my 3rd c-section)
> 
> My fasting test value was 117!! I have never had values above 100. So the doc explained to have the glucose test the value had to be below 92! I was told to have after breakfast, milk coffee with NO sugar and 2 rusks. Then an hour later the values were 123. Again, they wanted me to come back an hour later and the value was 89.
> Now the doctor wanted me to control my carbs and completely avoid sugar completely and to come after a week to see how my levels were..that's next Teusday the 20th. I have been eating healthier but feel a crap with no sugar/sweets and my adorable spicy food :cry:
> 
> I didn't have GD for my other 2 pregnancies..so it's new to me and I was so frustrated and angry with myself :cry: It's so difficult to have my morning coffee with NO sugar.
> 
> Is it possible to use sweeteners like aspartame or anything as such ?? or any other stuff to make a teeny weeny sweet..
> 
> I will keep you posted what happens on the 20th.. Love this thread!
> 
> Hi hun, yes sweeteners are fine, i drink lots of squash (like juice drinks) which are sugar free and are made with sweeteners, i drink these all day and they have zero effect on my sugar levels. xClick to expand...
> 
> *HellBunny*, you just made my day !!! Thank you so much for replying :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

But be careful with "diabetics" foods like marmelade and cookies, although they have sugar replaced with fructose they can still elevate your blood sugars via the flour or the fructose itself. 
The best thing is trial and error really. Try a small amount of something and then measure your levels. Thats how I found out that I can still eat potatos and dark chocolate. 


OK I have another question. My morning fasting levels are scratching around the 90 value (mid 90s), last week have consistently been higher this week lower (mid 80s). All other values are ok. 

Doctors give me 4 more days till my next growth scan to decide whether i go on insulin or not. 

Of course, I don't really dig the idea and try to get them down somehow. What did not work was morning exercise and midnight carb snack. 
What might work is a bigger than usual dinner at 7, then nothing, and plenty of sleep (the week with the high values I wasn't able to sleep at all due to discomforts)

This morning I thought of something else: As every pregnant lady I am running to the loo several times a night. In the mornings my urine (TMI) is very yellow and I feel like drinking a liter of fluid to flush the kidneys again. Could it be that the high glucose comes from dehydration??

Will put a bottle next to my bed now and drink water when I come from the loo.


----------



## waitandsee

Borboleta said:


> So I have a question for your ladies. I am really craving rice krispy treats :haha:. I noticed on the cereal box it says that has 4 grams of sugar( can't remember the carbs but I don't think it has too much either). I was thinking about mixing the rice krispys with sugar free marshmallow.
> 
> Is that bad? :dohh:

Find it out! I googled what that is and it looks like some sort of rice waffle. That could potentially be bad, depends on the carbs that are in it (sugar * rice) and how you react to them. 
If you want to prevent a sugar spike, eat them with some sort of protein like yoghurt or cottage cheese. 
Try out a small piece for dessert and measure values. I know that i can get away with a dessert after a low carb meal but for you it might be different. 

What on earth are sugar free marshmallows :wacko: ??


----------



## Rach27

HellBunny said:


> Rach27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> Aww hun sorry to hear about the GD again if you have it that is. Its a very similar story to mine, i had GD with my son diagnosed at 34 weeks, and i have a back to back labour/induction with epidural.
> 
> This time round i've been testing at the start (i had some saved from last time) and at 6 weeks pregnant i got a 7.9 after breakfast, so i contacted my GP and then got diagnosed again a couple of weeks later after a glucose test.
> 
> 
> I recently took a course in diabetes and from what i understand a non diabetic person's blood sugar wouldn't go above 7.8mmol, usually no higher than 6.5mmol though.
> 
> The reason usually we test one hour later is because after one hour, your blood sugar would rise no higher than that reading, except in some circumstances where its been shown their 2 hour reading is more accurate (higher) so they should test 2 hours later.
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I had porridge this morning and after an hour got a reading of 5.8mmo/l which was a little better.
> 
> Great that you did a course but I was wondering if you knew why the normal range allows for the level to be up to 8mmo/l (as Diabetes UK state https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Monitoring/Blood_glucose/Blood_glucose_targets/?gclid=CJWIrv7qi60CFSEhtAodAlFenQ two hours after a meal?
> 
> Also from the same website...
> 
> 
> Usually, this amount is expressed as millimoles per litre (mmol/l) and stay stable amongst non-diabetic people at around 4-8mmol/l. Spikes in blood sugar will occur following meals, and levels will usually be at their lowest in the early mornings.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## SKAV

waitandsee said:


> [But be careful with "diabetics" foods like marmelade and cookies, although they have sugar replaced with fructose they can still elevate your blood sugars via the flour or the fructose itself.
> The best thing is trial and error really. Try a small amount of something and then measure your levels. Thats how I found out that I can still eat potatos and dark chocolate.

Thanks a lot *waitandsee* Yeah, I would be very careful. I am craving my morning milk coffee with a little sweetness or else I feel nauseated..I really appreciate your help..:hugs:

Hope an expert would answer you soon :flower:


----------



## apsara.m

Borboleta : i usually eat boiled rice with veg curry for lunch and for night i eat rice pancakes as i am from india and it doesn't increase my sugar levals. so it all depends your regular food habits
so many of us are getting GD now a days i suppose. 
my sugar levels are now pretty good fasting 73 PP 98 iam so happy now i can enjoy occational treats yay


----------



## Borboleta

waitandsee said:


> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> So I have a question for your ladies. I am really craving rice krispy treats :haha:. I noticed on the cereal box it says that has 4 grams of sugar( can't remember the carbs but I don't think it has too much either). I was thinking about mixing the rice krispys with sugar free marshmallow.
> 
> Is that bad? :dohh:
> 
> Find it out! I googled what that is and it looks like some sort of rice waffle. That could potentially be bad, depends on the carbs that are in it (sugar * rice) and how you react to them.
> If you want to prevent a sugar spike, eat them with some sort of protein like yoghurt or cottage cheese.
> Try out a small piece for dessert and measure values. I know that i can get away with a dessert after a low carb meal but for you it might be different.
> 
> What on earth are sugar free marshmallows :wacko: ??Click to expand...

I found them online :winkwink:! Now I am going to hunt them at the grocery stores :haha:. I am not measuring my levels yet. My doctor wants me to try to diet first and see him on the 22nd and if it is still high them we are going to measure and he might put me on insuline. 
But I found some sugar free cookies that are delicious! I just have 2 though at night as my little treat. :happydance:


----------



## waitandsee

HI all, 

just a short update from my appointments today: 

Baby is measuring right on spot for her gestation (33W 3D, 2330g), and mysteriously my morning values had sorted themselves out over the last 4 days and have been under 90.
So I managed to escape the insulin again (yey!!) :happydance:

Since my oGTT I lost about 4kg and am now back at the weight of 27 weeks. I don't know what is going on there but Dr says it could be the amount of retained water shifting around (have lots of it in my legs :wacko:). Diabetologist told me to eat more if I want to since daytime values are very good. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## SKAV

SKAV said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Lovely thread! I have GD and found out this Monday the 12th, am due March 26th( sure i would be earlier since it would be my 3rd c-section)
> 
> My fasting test value was 117!! I have never had values above 100. So the doc explained to have the glucose test the value had to be below 92! I was told to have after breakfast, milk coffee with NO sugar and 2 rusks. Then an hour later the values were 123. Again, they wanted me to come back an hour later and the value was 89.
> Now the doctor wanted me to control my carbs and completely avoid sugar completely and to come after a week to see how my levels were..that's next Teusday the 20th. I have been eating healthier but feel a crap with no sugar/sweets and my adorable spicy food :cry:
> 
> I didn't have GD for my other 2 pregnancies..so it's new to me and I was so frustrated and angry with myself :cry: It's so difficult to have my morning coffee with NO sugar.
> 
> Is it possible to use sweeteners like aspartame or anything as such ?? or any other stuff to make a teeny weeny sweet..
> 
> I will keep you posted what happens on the 20th.. Love this thread!

Hi all,

As promised to keep ya'll posted....

I went yday for the fasting+1hour+2hour tests.. 
The fasting test was 105
1hour test 90
2hour test 66

So the doctor advised me to take INSULIN - 2units ONly at night around 10.30, since my fasting value seems to be the problem:shrug: 

Hence, I thought it would be always better to have a very light meal at dinner time. What do you ladies think? Btw, during the day time is it possible to cheat once a while with a cookie or something?? :winkwink:


----------



## kikiwanabump

hey ladies, wow what a supportive thread :) so lovely to find! i too have GD and was just wondering if skimmed milk is good or bad, i have read a few meal plans and they say to drink a glass of skimmed milk up to 5 times a day (with main meals and snacks) but then i heard that milk is bad as its full of sugar?? 
i am not eating the regular 5 meals they say as i cant keep up , its always really strange mixtures of stuff and i dont feel like eating that stuff a lot of the time. i will have a handful of nuts and raisins if i get real munchies, 
but as for carbs, brown rice, brown pastas and breads are okay with meals right? i just cant seem to keep my sugars down- nomatter how hard i try, i think they might put me on meds :cry:
i feel like such a failure, i managed fine with my son, and im struggling with this one! why?? 
went for my first growth scan at 28weeks and was told baby is very large 3lb already. 

xxxxx


----------



## waitandsee

SKAV said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Lovely thread! I have GD and found out this Monday the 12th, am due March 26th( sure i would be earlier since it would be my 3rd c-section)
> 
> My fasting test value was 117!! I have never had values above 100. So the doc explained to have the glucose test the value had to be below 92! I was told to have after breakfast, milk coffee with NO sugar and 2 rusks. Then an hour later the values were 123. Again, they wanted me to come back an hour later and the value was 89.
> Now the doctor wanted me to control my carbs and completely avoid sugar completely and to come after a week to see how my levels were..that's next Teusday the 20th. I have been eating healthier but feel a crap with no sugar/sweets and my adorable spicy food :cry:
> 
> I didn't have GD for my other 2 pregnancies..so it's new to me and I was so frustrated and angry with myself :cry: It's so difficult to have my morning coffee with NO sugar.
> 
> Is it possible to use sweeteners like aspartame or anything as such ?? or any other stuff to make a teeny weeny sweet..
> 
> I will keep you posted what happens on the 20th.. Love this thread!
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> As promised to keep ya'll posted....
> 
> I went yday for the fasting+1hour+2hour tests..
> The fasting test was 105
> 1hour test 90
> 2hour test 66
> 
> So the doctor advised me to take INSULIN - 2units ONly at night around 10.30, since my fasting value seems to be the problem:shrug:
> 
> Hence, I thought it would be always better to have a very light meal at dinner time. What do you ladies think? Btw, during the day time is it possible to cheat once a while with a cookie or something?? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi, 

well you can't influence the morning value with diet. Morning values are a result of your liver releasing sugar over night. I have the same problem. Mine go up and down though, so i find it weird that you get insulin just because of 1 measurement. You should buy a test kit and start monitoring your values daily over a week or so to see what your body is doing.


----------



## waitandsee

kikiwanabump said:


> hey ladies, wow what a supportive thread :) so lovely to find! i too have GD and was just wondering if skimmed milk is good or bad, i have read a few meal plans and they say to drink a glass of skimmed milk up to 5 times a day (with main meals and snacks) but then i heard that milk is bad as its full of sugar??
> i am not eating the regular 5 meals they say as i cant keep up , its always really strange mixtures of stuff and i dont feel like eating that stuff a lot of the time. i will have a handful of nuts and raisins if i get real munchies,
> but as for carbs, brown rice, brown pastas and breads are okay with meals right? i just cant seem to keep my sugars down- nomatter how hard i try, i think they might put me on meds :cry:
> i feel like such a failure, i managed fine with my son, and im struggling with this one! why??
> went for my first growth scan at 28weeks and was told baby is very large 3lb already.
> 
> xxxxx

Hey
First you're not a failure. Your body just can't cope well with the pregnancy hormones atm. If you read a bit through this thread, not even many of us have the risk factors (my only one is that I am over 30: 31). 
First, have you been checking your levels regularly? It takes a while to adjust to the new food and to find out what is OK for you and what not. If they're really high throughout you'll have to accept the meds, but then you also can stop worrying (especially when baby is big already). 
Concerning foods, you really have to start reading the labels (Carbohydrates, and how many of these are sugars). 
Milk does have some carbs (lactose is milk sugar), both skim and full fat (it's not about the fat). If you want to have more milk without affecting your blood sugar, go and buy the lactose free milk, or switch to unsugered soy milk. 
Soy is generally a great replacement for many things: I bought a package of soy flour today that has almost no carbs, and going to try soy pancakes tomorrow. Good luck!

PS. Raisins are very sugary. I'd skip them...

My morning vals crept up again after a good week, but now the Dr is closed for Xmas :( so can't get insulin.


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

This is a positive story for those of u battling gd:) I had my baby girl 2.5 wks ago after diet controlled gd. She was born 3 days overdue and weighed in at just 6 pound 2 ounce!!:) she had her sugars checked after birth and hasn't had one problem!:) she is a very healthy little girl,& after all the stress of finger pricking, strict diet, exercising when heavily pregnant and just general gd worries, I can proudly say she Is worth it all:D just wanted to offer some hope & say hang in there!!! Your baby will be SO worth it! Xoxo


----------



## Rach27

Well I saw the consultant after my 20 week scan on Monday and explained the situation and the fact that all other readings had been well within limits and she said she was fine with me self-monitoring for the remainder of preganancy and, if all was well, she would certainly let me go to term...maybe a bit over :)

I have been checking my BS more religiously since Monday and these are yesterday's results, to give you an idea...

Fasting: 4.0
1 hour after brekky: 5.4
2 hours after brekky: 5.0
1 hour after large apple with some cheddar cheese: 5.4
1 hour after lunch: 5.5
2 hours after lunch 4.6
Before dinner: 4.5
1 hour after dinner: 5.6
2 hours after dinner: 4.9

What do you think?


----------



## HellBunny

Jamaris Mummy said:


> This is a positive story for those of u battling gd:) I had my baby girl 2.5 wks ago after diet controlled gd. She was born 3 days overdue and weighed in at just 6 pound 2 ounce!!:) she had her sugars checked after birth and hasn't had one problem!:) she is a very healthy little girl,& after all the stress of finger pricking, strict diet, exercising when heavily pregnant and just general gd worries, I can proudly say she Is worth it all:D just wanted to offer some hope & say hang in there!!! Your baby will be SO worth it! Xoxo

Aww thats amazing! Reading lovely outcomes always helps me when feeling down:happydance:
x


----------



## SKAV

OMGosh !!!! I had whole wheat cereal for breakfast like 10-15grams with milk and an hour later my values were 144!!!! :shock: 
Y'day I had 2 whole wheat rusks with a little cholesterol free butter and milk, the values were only 88!! 
So this means CEREAL is not working with me right??


----------



## SKAV

https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll155/debrinconcita/christmas_animated_gifs_07.gif

*Loving wishes....*


----------



## HellBunny

SKAV said:


> OMGosh !!!! I had whole wheat cereal for breakfast like 10-15grams with milk and an hour later my values were 144!!!! :shock:
> Y'day I had 2 whole wheat rusks with a little cholesterol free butter and milk, the values were only 88!!
> So this means CEREAL is not working with me right??

When pregnant with my little boy i couldn't eat cereals at all, breakfast was usually one slice of toast with protein, such as egg/sausage, it varies for different people, i hope you find something which works


----------



## HellBunny

Hows everyone's xmas gone for those who celebrate it? We did a little buffet (for the 3 of us, no family round we are seeing them tomorrow) we had various things and two huge tins of chocolates! I had 2 little ones, and was able to eat loads of random stuff (not sugary) and my highest reading was 6.4 which i am impressed at since i really did eat alot today, i hope everyone else had a good day x


----------



## Borboleta

I had a great Christmas:). I have to admit that I went of the diet a little :blush:! But I am back to it today. No more messing around with the sweet breads :dohh:! I am probably going to get my blood sugar results from the doctor today. Hope it won't be too bad!!


----------



## Borboleta

Super happy:happydance:! My blood test result was normal:). I guess my diet is working. I guess we will just keep checking until my little boy is here:).


----------



## emerald78

Rach27 said:


> Well I saw the consultant after my 20 week scan on Monday and explained the situation and the fact that all other readings had been well within limits and she said she was fine with me self-monitoring for the remainder of preganancy and, if all was well, she would certainly let me go to term...maybe a bit over :)
> 
> I have been checking my BS more religiously since Monday and these are yesterday's results, to give you an idea...
> 
> Fasting: 4.0
> 1 hour after brekky: 5.4
> 2 hours after brekky: 5.0
> 1 hour after large apple with some cheddar cheese: 5.4
> 1 hour after lunch: 5.5
> 2 hours after lunch 4.6
> Before dinner: 4.5
> 1 hour after dinner: 5
> 2 hours after dinner: 4.9
> 
> What do you think?

Those figures are really good. I have been told lo have a fasting level of below 5.5 and Belo 7.0 after meals. So there are really good
well done. X


----------



## tabathavm

Heya. Im a little down today. Ill be 37 weeks tomorrow and up until today i was told i would not go past 39 weeks due to GD. Had my last growth scan at 35 weeks and was told today that i wont be having another one and aslo that they are letting me go to 40 weeks now...:( i am so ready to have him. So anyway how many of you have gone into labor on your own with GD?


----------



## SKAV

Oh..how I'm so grateful to have you ladies..specially *HellBunny* & *waitandsee* :hugs: Every time I have a question or feeling down I come to this thread..like now, I cheated after 19days :cry: I had a normal lunch with rice & curry(am indian) and 1hour after meals was 135(7.5) and then couldn't resist myself..I had a small piece of chocolate and the reading 2hours after lunch was yet 135(7.5) :cry: I feel miserable..I've always had a sweet-tooth and this is so hard :(

Btw, are these the normal range for gestational diabetes ?

*Before Breakfast : < 95 mg/dL

1 Hour After Meals : < 140 mg/dL

2 hours After Meals : < 120 Mg/dL
*


Y'day I went for my GD doc and the values were 100(before Bf), 86(1hr after Bf) and 72(2hrs after Bf)..anyhow the doc said the fasting values aren't to the lower side and he wants them below 90 and advised me to increase the insulin by 1unit. So, now I have to inject 3units every night before bedtime. This morning my fasting level was 95c:shrug: no difference I mean it was always on 90s and just one time it was 87 :dohh:..argh...this numbers make me go :wacko: and the worst is my blood reports stated POSITIVE+++ on ketones in urine and the DOC did not even say ANYTHING about it :shrug: Or is it something to talk with my midwife??


----------



## HellBunny

SKAV said:


> Oh..how I'm so grateful to have you ladies..specially *HellBunny* & *waitandsee* :hugs: Every time I have a question or feeling down I come to this thread..like now, I cheated after 19days :cry: I had a normal lunch with rice & curry(am indian) and 1hour after meals was 135(7.5) and then couldn't resist myself..I had a small piece of chocolate and the reading 2hours after lunch was yet 135(7.5) :cry: I feel miserable..I've always had a sweet-tooth and this is so hard :(
> 
> Btw, are these the normal range for gestational diabetes ?
> 
> *Before Breakfast : < 95 mg/dL
> 
> 1 Hour After Meals : < 140 mg/dL
> 
> 2 hours After Meals : < 120 Mg/dL
> *
> 
> 
> Y'day I went for my GD doc and the values were 100(before Bf), 86(1hr after Bf) and 72(2hrs after Bf)..anyhow the doc said the fasting values aren't to the lower side and he wants them below 90 and advised me to increase the insulin by 1unit. So, now I have to inject 3units every night before bedtime. This morning my fasting level was 95c:shrug: no difference I mean it was always on 90s and just one time it was 87 :dohh:..argh...this numbers make me go :wacko: and the worst is my blood reports stated POSITIVE+++ on ketones in urine and the DOC did not even say ANYTHING about it :shrug: Or is it something to talk with my midwife??



On the ketone front, they don't usually show up until your blood sugar is above 10mmol, which is around 180 on the conversion, had you eaten anything prior to the blood test? As i get ketones if i've gone more than a couple of hours without eating carbohydrate (i also did before i developed GD, i was testing earlier this year randomly)


Its slightly different where i am (UK) but i am told to keep my levels below 5mmol (90) before breakfast, and 1 hour after meals below 7.8mmol (140)

Try not to feel guilty, i'm sure it wasn;t the chocolate which did it if it was small, but more like the rice, i can't tolerate rice at all, i had a small amount with curry (my curry was full of protein) and i was at 9.5mmol weeks ago, Rice can be hit and miss with diabetics, as with pasta/breads and all things carby.

I'm going to write a small paragraph about my experience with my son as it may make you feel a little better..
When pregnant with him i'd been feeling weak/thirsty/peeing loads since 16 weeks, my urine was showing ++++ glucose at every midwife visit, at 29 weeks i got sent for a GTT (glucose test) i was told it was normal, at 34 weeks pregnant they contacted me and said it was abnormal and my level was 14.5mmol (261) 2 hours after the drink! All throughout my pregnancy i'd eaten loads of chocolate, sugary drinks and ice cream, as they were what i craved, my sugar levels must of been soaring throughout! Once i got diagnosed i drastically changed my diet and all my readings were fine. My son was born weighing 8lb 6oz, induction but a straight forward birth, he is 16 months and is a happy lively boy! So thats a success story of a pregnancy which everyday i had very high readings (until i was diagnosed) he turned out fine, so i'm sure the odd few readings are ok :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Borboleta said:


> Super happy:happydance:! My blood test result was normal:). I guess my diet is working. I guess we will just keep checking until my little boy is here:).

Thats fab hun! :)


----------



## Samah007

Hi everyone! I'm new to the thread. I had my glucose screening today and it was pretty high. The cut off was 139 and I was 179! Of course I have to go back for the 3 hour test now but I am pretty sure it's going to be positive. I say this because I had PCOS and insulin resistance prior to pregnancy and was already warned that I am high risk for GD. (I was taking Metformin through my 1st trimester). I think acceptance is already sinking in. I would be more surprised if I DIDN'T have GD.


----------



## 2ndtimepreg

I am 35weeks preg and for the past 2 weeks, I have failed at every single attempt to control my sugar levels. The nurse keeps increasing my insulin intake and has forbidden me to decrease carb intake since I am losing weight. Anyone in the same boat??

I am injecting myself 4 times and have gradually gone from 3 units to 18.......Am I doing smthng wrong or is this normal? Was reading through some of the posts and did c that a lot of u were able to control sugar levels with diet alone. Any suggestion would be most welcome


----------



## Borboleta

2ndtimepreg said:


> I am 35weeks preg and for the past 2 weeks, I have failed at every single attempt to control my sugar levels. The nurse keeps increasing my insulin intake and has forbidden me to decrease carb intake since I am losing weight. Anyone in the same boat??
> 
> I am injecting myself 4 times and have gradually gone from 3 units to 18.......Am I doing smthng wrong or is this normal? Was reading through some of the posts and did c that a lot of u were able to control sugar levels with diet alone. Any suggestion would be most welcome

Hello,

I am no specialist but my dietician told me not to eat more than 50 g of carbs ( good carbs) per meal. I am a fitness instructor so I guess she raised my carb intake a little. I am trying to have 6 small meals a day, eat more protein and whole wheat bread. For my sugar rush I have been eating sugar free cake or cookie ( just a little). And I still exercise about 5 days a week. 

It is really hard though to be away from the sweets and white flour!!! Just less than 2 months to go!


----------



## waitandsee

SKAV said:


> Oh..how I'm so grateful to have you ladies..specially *HellBunny* & *waitandsee* :hugs: Every time I have a question or feeling down I come to this thread..like now, I cheated after 19days :cry: I had a normal lunch with rice & curry(am indian) and 1hour after meals was 135(7.5) and then couldn't resist myself..I had a small piece of chocolate and the reading 2hours after lunch was yet 135(7.5) :cry: I feel miserable..I've always had a sweet-tooth and this is so hard :(
> 
> Btw, are these the normal range for gestational diabetes ?
> 
> *Before Breakfast : < 95 mg/dL
> 
> 1 Hour After Meals : < 140 mg/dL
> 
> 2 hours After Meals : < 120 Mg/dL
> *
> 
> 
> Y'day I went for my GD doc and the values were 100(before Bf), 86(1hr after Bf) and 72(2hrs after Bf)..anyhow the doc said the fasting values aren't to the lower side and he wants them below 90 and advised me to increase the insulin by 1unit. So, now I have to inject 3units every night before bedtime. This morning my fasting level was 95c:shrug: no difference I mean it was always on 90s and just one time it was 87 :dohh:..argh...this numbers make me go :wacko: and the worst is my blood reports stated POSITIVE+++ on ketones in urine and the DOC did not even say ANYTHING about it :shrug: Or is it something to talk with my midwife??

Hey :hugs:

For the chocolate, go and buy the 85% cocoa one. I have that as a dessert from time to time and it's been really good with my values - it hardly contains any sugars. Also it makes you crave less of it. 

Could alternatively been the fault of the rice. Can you substitute with brown rice? I had to leave it out because it made my sugars go bananas. 

The Ketones mean that you don't get enough carbs. I second the 50g/meal suggestion, thats about a handfull or a cup of rice, whole grain pasta, or 4 small potatoes. 

My own values are balancing themselves out with the occasional exceptions in the morning, or when I try out something new (Papaya = bad). But hey how are you supposed to have the diabetics diet nailed down without practicing it? 
Morning value craziness comes from hormone fluctuations, I usually go 4-5 days great <90 and then 1-2 days >90. Don't think insulin would help much there because its so unpredictable. 

Itry to eat every meal now as protein + carbs + vegies or fruit, and no fruit in the evenings. Because the whole grain bread is coming out of my ears already, I've been experimenting with other cooked grains as breakfast. I stumbled over something that is called spelt grits, which miraculously didn't do much to my sugar levels, even though I added a chopped date for sweetness which is 80% fructose. Tomorrow trying a grain called "millet"...

So breakfast is: 
CARBS --> 50g (30 are enough cause its very filling) spelt grits with a date cooked some skim milk or unsweetened soy milk
PROTEIN --> small bowl of yoghurt or soy yoghurt 
FRUIT/VEGIE --> + 1 fruit in yoghurt

Lunch is 
CARBS --> whole grain bread
PROTEIN --> with cheese and cold cuts (we don't have listeriosis here so its ok), ,or scrambled eggs
FRUIT/VEGIE --> vegie soup, or a tomato, or some cucumber etc

Afternoon snack
Fruit & Yoghurt

Dinner is 
CARBS --> max 3-4 small potatoes, or 50g wholegrain pasta
PROTEIN --> Chicken breast, tofu, legumes, or fish, or eggs, or feta cheese
VEGIES --> some stir fried or steamed vegies, or a salad


Honestly?? My life is a borefest. :dohh:
I can't wait to have other foods again, or just skip the lunch or breakfast as I please, and have a nice coffee, sushi, CAKE, etc....

But seeing that we ladies here have a high risk for diabetes, I think I'll try to keep some of the good habits even after pregnancy, cause this is no way that I want to live my life. I love healthy food and a variety of it, but I'm not digging the diabetes thing one single bit. 

/RANT

Gonna watch man vs. food now... just because!


----------



## waitandsee

2ndtimepreg said:


> I am 35weeks preg and for the past 2 weeks, I have failed at every single attempt to control my sugar levels. The nurse keeps increasing my insulin intake and has forbidden me to decrease carb intake since I am losing weight. Anyone in the same boat??
> 
> I am injecting myself 4 times and have gradually gone from 3 units to 18.......Am I doing smthng wrong or is this normal? Was reading through some of the posts and did c that a lot of u were able to control sugar levels with diet alone. Any suggestion would be most welcome

What are you eating? can you post a typical meal plan? Maybe we can find something there.


----------



## lhamil88

hi guys just need a bit of advice and info please....i had a GTT done just befor xmas and my fasting bloods came back quite high so i have suspected GD. i have an appt on wednesday, i got told i might be there a while just wondered what they'll be doing?... the midwife told me i'll need to monitor my blood sugars for a week, so i guess i'll have to use one of those pen things, how will i be expeted to do this when i have a fear of needles?!...help


----------



## SKAV

Gosh..how can I ever pay you back for these wonderful advise :hugs:

Yeah, guess my Ketones were 'cos I did not have enough carbs for dinner..actually 2-3 days prior to my blood work/fasting test I didnt have any carbs for dinner.I had salad with chicken breast and that's it.

Reading through the sites, am so confused sometimes. And my diabetic's doc didn't even give me a good diet plan:growlmad: He just said to avoid sweets,rice and have any amount of vegetables/fruits/meat and 70/80grams of pasta for lunch and veggies and meat for dinner. He's a nut! am sure.. :haha:

If am not wrong, each meal should contain 50grams of carbs is it? Sorry for asking so many questions ladies..:hugs:

By the way the last two days I have been getting a fasting value of 87(4.8) which am so happy about :dance:


----------



## waitandsee

lhamil88 said:


> hi guys just need a bit of advice and info please....i had a GTT done just befor xmas and my fasting bloods came back quite high so i have suspected GD. i have an appt on wednesday, i got told i might be there a while just wondered what they'll be doing?... the midwife told me i'll need to monitor my blood sugars for a week, so i guess i'll have to use one of those pen things, how will i be expeted to do this when i have a fear of needles?!...help

Hello, 
the good thing about the pens is that you don't actually see the needle. It just shoots out when you push the button for a mili second and then disappears again (you'll see it when you change needles though but I would do that in the evening after pricking). 
Believe me none of us are thrilled about the procedure, actually sometimes I want to draw my machete and storm screaming into the diabetes Dr office and chop everything to mush because they make me torture myself like that! :growlmad:
But ain't no helping it, you got to push that button :haha:
With me it helped in the beginning to distract myself with TV while doing it, and then it becomes a habit.


----------



## waitandsee

SKAV said:


> Gosh..how can I ever pay you back for these wonderful advise :hugs:

I guess we've all been thrown into the cold water with this and trying to swim now by ourselves... Some ppl are lucky to get a nutritionist's advice, but most don't. I'm lucky in the way that my mom is one so I know a bit about food. Plus I'm a scientist so figuring stuff out is my hobby lol. :haha:



SKAV said:


> Yeah, guess my Ketones were 'cos I did not have enough carbs for dinner..actually 2-3 days prior to my blood work/fasting test I didnt have any carbs for dinner.I had salad with chicken breast and that's it.

Yup, I made the same mistake! Then had pasta & vegies alone for dinner and with both variations morning sugar values were terrible. So it's about combining them the right way at each meal. CARB + PROTEIN + VEGIES. 
You can also try to trick the liver that makes the high sugar in the morning by having a glass of milk around midnight. 




SKAV said:


> Reading through the sites, am so confused sometimes. And my diabetic's doc didn't even give me a good diet plan:growlmad: He just said to avoid sweets,rice and have any amount of vegetables/fruits/meat and 70/80grams of pasta for lunch and veggies and meat for dinner. He's a nut! am sure.. :haha:
> 
> If am not wrong, each meal should contain 50grams of carbs is it? Sorry for asking so many questions ladies..:hugs:
> 
> By the way the last two days I have been getting a fasting value of 87(4.8) which am so happy about :dance:

Pretty much, yes. The idea is to spread your total carbs out over all meals so that they don't affect the sugar that much. The actual type and amount is determined by your physiological reaction. If you do everything right but don't have enough insulin to digest the 50/50/50, then you need to inject insulin because then your body needs the extra help. 

And then it's about choosing carbs that are complex, i.e., resorbed more slowly by the body so that there are no spikes. 
A good thing to look up in this respect for diabetics is the glycaemic index of foods. It basically describes the area under the curve for blood sugar after eating each food. The higher, the more blood sugar. 

But, this doesn't take into account the form of the curve yet, as we want the more rounded curves as opposed to the really high spikes (which are bad for baby). So you need to add to this knowledge the info on whether the carbs are slowly resorbed (as in whole grains, complex carbs) or fast (as in sucrose and fructose, which are simpler molecules)

EXAMPLES

GI of papaya is 59 (medium high), 
GI of spelt grits is 65 (medium high)

but spelt grits (carbs = complex) are resorbed much slower by the body, while Papaya (carbs = fructose) gave me a sugar spike over the target value. 

OR 

GI of boiled potatoes = 70
GI of chopped fried potatoes = 95

The smaller you chop or grind the carbs (or peel the rice or the wheat), the higher gets the GI. 

You can find GI tables online for all foods. They really help when wanting to understand carbs.


----------



## 2ndtimepreg

sure: My dietician has given me a meal plan so for breakfast I can take 3 carbs, 1 fat, 1 protein. Usually, I take a cup of milk, toast with peanut butter and fruit (usually apple/orange).

lunch: 4 carbs, 3 proteins, 2 fats...typical meal has chicken, rice, fruit or a chicken wrap with free veggies (I only eat multi or whole grain wrap). 

snacks are 2 carbs and 1 protein: fruit/milk/nuts.

Whatever I eat, I stick to the restrictions and eat within. Cos of other complications, I am on strict bed rest so there s no way I can use physical exercise to keep the levels down.

Yesterday and today, both my 1 hour post meal for breakfast and lunch were high....with insulin.

Any suggestion would be helpful.

breakfast


waitandsee said:


> 2ndtimepreg said:
> 
> 
> I am 35weeks preg and for the past 2 weeks, I have failed at every single attempt to control my sugar levels. The nurse keeps increasing my insulin intake and has forbidden me to decrease carb intake since I am losing weight. Anyone in the same boat??
> 
> I am injecting myself 4 times and have gradually gone from 3 units to 18.......Am I doing smthng wrong or is this normal? Was reading through some of the posts and did c that a lot of u were able to control sugar levels with diet alone. Any suggestion would be most welcome
> 
> What are you eating? can you post a typical meal plan? Maybe we can find something there.Click to expand...


----------



## waitandsee

2ndtimepreg said:


> sure: My dietician has given me a meal plan so for breakfast I can take 3 carbs, 1 fat, 1 protein. Usually, I take a cup of milk, toast with peanut butter and fruit (usually apple/orange).
> 
> lunch: 4 carbs, 3 proteins, 2 fats...typical meal has chicken, rice, fruit or a chicken wrap with free veggies (I only eat multi or whole grain wrap).
> 
> snacks are 2 carbs and 1 protein: fruit/milk/nuts.
> 
> Whatever I eat, I stick to the restrictions and eat within. Cos of other complications, I am on strict bed rest so there s no way I can use physical exercise to keep the levels down.
> 
> Yesterday and today, both my 1 hour post meal for breakfast and lunch were high....with insulin.
> 
> Any suggestion would be helpful.

OK several things come to mind that you can try: 

breakfast: 
* Milk has lactose which is a fast sugar. Replace with unsweetened soy milk
* Toast: What kind of toast is it? Do you live in the US? There is rarely real wholegrain bread available, if its brown it could be coloured with malt syrup. Look for a specialty bakery for the darkest bread you can find or try bake some yourself. I can give you recipes (I lived in the US for 2 yrs and made my own). Alternatively, WholeFoods sells Bob's red mill breakfast cereal which is made of whole grains, or you can look for steel-cut oats which have a lower GI than regular oats.
* Peanut butter: Try cheese instead. PB is high in fats, which prolong the sugar resorption curve. 
* Fruit: Some people (including me) react strongly to citrus fruits. Do the apple instead, or leave the fruit till mid morning snack. Some people don't cope well with fruit for breakfast. 

lunch: 
* rice: white rice? Unfortunately might be a no go - replace with brown rice or boiled potatoes. How are the values after the chicken wrap? anyway, the wrap doesn't contain enough carbs. 

Generally, dump some low fat yoghurt or soy yoghurt (has no sugar!) over your fruit everytime you have one. Protein helps against the spikes. 
Or, try to cut out most of the fruit and eat more veg (carrot celery sticks with hummus). 

Jeez, and bed rest on top of that! :hugs:. That blows that you have to deal with GD on top of that :nope:. 

If you're not moving though, your overall carb needs for the day might be lower. Did you talk to Dr about that?


----------



## 2ndtimepreg

OMG that's great advise....I live in Canada...I am going to implement the changes u recommended asap and yes I am going to double check my carb intake because of being on bed rest. I was able to manage it until I was fixing my own meals but its just not right to one have some one cook for you and two demand that it be certain type of food served in certain portion :(

I am going to replace PB with cheese and milk with soy milk. Will keep you posted and hey I am due on Feb 6....pretty close to each other :)


waitandsee said:


> 2ndtimepreg said:
> 
> 
> sure: My dietician has given me a meal plan so for breakfast I can take 3 carbs, 1 fat, 1 protein. Usually, I take a cup of milk, toast with peanut butter and fruit (usually apple/orange).
> 
> lunch: 4 carbs, 3 proteins, 2 fats...typical meal has chicken, rice, fruit or a chicken wrap with free veggies (I only eat multi or whole grain wrap).
> 
> snacks are 2 carbs and 1 protein: fruit/milk/nuts.
> 
> Whatever I eat, I stick to the restrictions and eat within. Cos of other complications, I am on strict bed rest so there s no way I can use physical exercise to keep the levels down.
> 
> Yesterday and today, both my 1 hour post meal for breakfast and lunch were high....with insulin.
> 
> Any suggestion would be helpful.
> 
> OK several things come to mind that you can try:
> 
> breakfast:
> * Milk has lactose which is a fast sugar. Replace with unsweetened soy milk
> * Toast: What kind of toast is it? Do you live in the US? There is rarely real wholegrain bread available, if its brown it could be coloured with malt syrup. Look for a specialty bakery for the darkest bread you can find or try bake some yourself. I can give you recipes (I lived in the US for 2 yrs and made my own). Alternatively, WholeFoods sells Bob's red mill breakfast cereal which is made of whole grains, or you can look for steel-cut oats which have a lower GI than regular oats.
> * Peanut butter: Try cheese instead. PB is high in fats, which prolong the sugar resorption curve.
> * Fruit: Some people (including me) react strongly to citrus fruits. Do the apple instead, or leave the fruit till mid morning snack. Some people don't cope well with fruit for breakfast.
> 
> lunch:
> * rice: white rice? Unfortunately might be a no go - replace with brown rice or boiled potatoes. How are the values after the chicken wrap? anyway, the wrap doesn't contain enough carbs.
> 
> Generally, dump some low fat yoghurt or soy yoghurt (has no sugar!) over your fruit everytime you have one. Protein helps against the spikes.
> Or, try to cut out most of the fruit and eat more veg (carrot celery sticks with hummus).
> 
> Jeez, and bed rest on top of that! :hugs:. That blows that you have to deal with GD on top of that :nope:.
> 
> If you're not moving though, your overall carb needs for the day might be lower. Did you talk to Dr about that?Click to expand...


----------



## Arisa

Can diabetes during pregnancy be a genetic thing? my grandmother and her mother had diabetes during pregnancy and I have gained a ton of weight and am swelling and drinking liters of water and peeing all the time but its too early to tell and the mw is testing me for pre-eclampsia but with the genetic predisposition I just have to ask if anyone else has GD and it ran in their family?


----------



## SKAV

Arisa said:


> Can diabetes during pregnancy be a genetic thing? my grandmother and her mother had diabetes during pregnancy and I have gained a ton of weight and am swelling and drinking liters of water and peeing all the time but its too early to tell and the mw is testing me for pre-eclampsia but with the genetic predisposition I just have to ask if anyone else has GD and it ran in their family?

Hi! I have GD this pregnancy ( third son) My mum has diabetes type 2. I didn not have GD for my previous pregnancies. What my doc said was whoever has diabetes in their family have a higher "risk" in getting GD. But I do know some who don't have GD even though her parents are diabetes TYPE 2!!


----------



## cherryglitter

just found out i have GD too. 
got my result back about an hour ago. 

the nurse said my fasting level was high... which is odd apparently. hmm :(
seeing the diabetes team over the next few days to discuss where to go from here. 

what normally happens now?


----------



## emerald78

cherryglitter said:


> just found out i have GD too.
> got my result back about an hour ago.
> 
> the nurse said my fasting level was high... which is odd apparently. hmm :(
> seeing the diabetes team over the next few days to discuss where to go from here.
> 
> what normally happens now?

When you see the diabetes team they should go through what GD means to you and the baby. They should ask questions about your diet ie what did you have for lunch yesterday and tea etc. They will go through a booklet of what your dinner plate needs to look like and the type of foods you can eat and what you should avoid. They will probably try diet controlled first to see if it can be managed by diet alone. 

They will give you the equipment you need to check your blood sugars, its a little monitor, a little thing to prick your finger with and a nice set of Orange notes to go with your green mat notes. They will get you to check your sugars there and then. They will advise you to eat little and often. 

Currently I am diet controlled and I take my sugars on a morning, have breakfast, take bloods 2hrs after breakfast, a snack, have lunch, take bloods after 2 hours, have a snack have my evening meal, take bloods 2 hours after and then have a snack before bed. 

My fasting sugars were not high on the day of the test but everyday since they have been higher than my target of 5.5mml for fasting. My ones after meals depending on what I have eaten (learning curve) are generally below my target of 7mml.

They will set a target for your blood sugars on the day also. I just went home and printed off loads of stuff about Low GI diets as this is the best thing to follow certainly snacks anyway. Meals are not to much. I lost 6lbs the xmas and new year week so its not all bad. Its just means you can't listen to your sweet cravings if you have them and follow a really low fat diet.

Just be aware that even if you have a healthy diet your body may not be doing what it shoujld be so you may need help. I am not the thinist of people but the thought of giving birth to a 10lb plus has certainly given me willpower to avoid the sugary stuff. I love mince pies, xmas cake and pudding but I did not touch one over christmas which would have never happened before!! I worry about a big baby as my first was 8lb so who knows what this is going to be. 

My friend who is only 7 stone had GD too and recently give birth to a healthy and happy 6lb baby just over 2 wks early so not all GD babies are big. In the end she was on insulin as even her healthiest diet was not controlling her blood sugars but no big baby for her. 

I hope this helps, it is upsetting to find out but once you get the hang of it its not so bad and helps the weight gain with child birth!!! The finger pricking is not bad either!!


----------



## waitandsee

emerald78 said:


> Low GI diets as this is the best thing to follow

I second that, it works really well!

Everyone here should check out low GI recommendations

https://www.lowcarbiseasy.com/dietplanlowgi.htm


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> just found out i have GD too.
> got my result back about an hour ago.
> 
> the nurse said my fasting level was high... which is odd apparently. hmm :(
> seeing the diabetes team over the next few days to discuss where to go from here.
> 
> what normally happens now?

Oh i remember when you posted about this in third tri :( was hoping you wouldn't have it!
It will all be okay though, they usually talk to you about diet control first, so avoid anything with sugar, eat wholegrain foods, no white breads. They don't usually put you on meds right away unless you can't control it with food alone.
My fasting came back as 9mmol but i was ill that week, usually fasting is low, i'm sure they thought i'd eaten a cake or something before :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

yeah before she told me she said "did you definitley not have anything to eat or drink after 10pm?!"

i was like yes!!! haha. it's horrible not being able to prove it!


----------



## cherryglitter

just had a phonecall from the diabetes team i'm seeing. 

fasting levels should've been below 6.9. mine was 7.1 :wacko:
after 2 hours they should be below 7.7. mine was 8.0. 

she said because of my raised fasting level i'd need to be checked again at my doctors after i've had the baby. i'm wondering if i had diabetes before i was pregnant.. :shrug:


----------



## emerald78

cherryglitter said:


> just had a phonecall from the diabetes team i'm seeing.
> 
> fasting levels should've been below 6.9. mine was 7.1 :wacko:
> after 2 hours they should be below 7.7. mine was 8.0.
> 
> she said because of my raised fasting level i'd need to be checked again at my doctors after i've had the baby. i'm wondering if i had diabetes before i was pregnant.. :shrug:

Yes they will do the test after the baby is born I think its after birth, then 6 weeks and then yearly from then on as we are more at risk at getting it within 10 yrs if we have had GD. 

My fasting were 4.8 and then 2hours after the glucose drink was 7.8 so I borderline!!! Like I said before my fasting sugars have been higher since but after meals mostly below 7! Its strange!

I am sure you were not diabetic before but who knows! At least this way you know and for me its a wakeup call that I need to get healthier to try and avoid getting it permanently inthe future. 

Best of Luck!


----------



## lhamil88

hi ladys, i've been given my blood sugar monitering stuff and am now in the proccess of monitering myself for the week...just wondering : i've been given a target of under 5mmol for fasting sugar and under 7mmol for 1hour post meal, however i seem to be constantly just above this target. 

am i right in thinking that if i'm only slightly above these targets i'm likely to be given insulin tablets rrather than injetions?


----------



## emerald78

lhamil88 said:


> hi ladys, i've been given my blood sugar monitering stuff and am now in the proccess of monitering myself for the week...just wondering : i've been given a target of under 5mmol for fasting sugar and under 7mmol for 1hour post meal, however i seem to be constantly just above this target.
> 
> am i right in thinking that if i'm only slightly above these targets i'm likely to be given insulin tablets rrather than injetions?

If they are just over I would imagine they will may try and continue to do it by diet allow by providing guidance, but if they do want to put you on meds its more likely going to be tablets first - metformin and if they do not control your blood sugars then they will put you on insulin. 

To gain control of your sugars it is a learning process of what your body can take so don't be too alarmed if you go over sometimes. 

Hope that helps


----------



## lhamil88

it does thanks...today is just another day i feel like i'm eating what the dietition suggested but sugars are higher than what they are if i eat 'normal' stuff...but like you say i suppose it's just a learning curve....just looking forward to see the amount of weight i loose lol


----------



## cherryglitter

what sort of stuff do they tell you to eat? i'm just trying to prepare myself for a huge overhaul :haha:


----------



## HollyMonkey

Hello ladies :wave:

How are you? We know that it's a blue bump now! :happydance: 

So....in the last week my bloods have been a bit harder to control so my doc and I decided it was time to do my OTT with 75g this morning :argh:...I won't get the official results until Monday but on my monitor they were at 265 after 1hr and 230 after 2hrs! (something like 14 and 12 for the mmol-ers amongst you!) Wow! Never seen such high numbers on my monitor :shock: Just feeling VERY pleased that I've been doing the diet religiously and checking all my PP bloods since the beginning and have very few above 120- damage limitation and all that! My fasting levels have crept up too, which they never did with my first pregnancy so I suspect I won't be escaping insulin this time!

Anyway, that's where I'm up to in this crazy adventure which is GD! Happy Christmas and New Year Everyone! :hugs:


----------



## waitandsee

cherryglitter said:


> what sort of stuff do they tell you to eat? i'm just trying to prepare myself for a huge overhaul :haha:

to quote myself: 


Everyone here should check out low GI recommendations

https://www.lowcarbiseasy.com/dietplanlowgi.htm


Good luck!


----------



## lhamil88

cherryglitter said:


> what sort of stuff do they tell you to eat? i'm just trying to prepare myself for a huge overhaul :haha:

well my personal plan was to cut out the chosolate and sweets seen as i have a MEGGA sweet tooth, swap normal fizzy drinks for either sugar free or just water and cut down on the bread and pasta...this basically said to me that i shouldn't eat seen as this is what my 'normal' diet would consist of lol i also got told to eat more veg as my iron level is really low too


----------



## Borboleta

Hello ladies

Just wanted to share that is not always that when you diagnosed with GD that you will have a big baby. I did an ultrasound yesterday at 33 weeks and baby is measuring 10 behind as weight goes. He is 3 pounds 7 ounces now and he should be at 4 1/2 pounds. I have not gained any weight the past 2 weeks either, actually lost a little over 0.5 pound. So I am still at 16 pounds weight gain since I got pregnant. 
Doctor is not too concerned about baby being small. He actually said that I will probably enjoy not having to deliver a 9 pound baby:). But I feel bad and have been really hungry lately so I asked my SIL that is a dietician of how can I help him gain weight and I will start taking glucerna (supplement drink) and have more nuts for snacks to see if I can put some more pounds on this baby. Hopefully it will work:).


----------



## HellBunny

HollyMonkey said:


> Hello ladies :wave:
> 
> How are you? We know that it's a blue bump now! :happydance:
> 
> So....in the last week my bloods have been a bit harder to control so my doc and I decided it was time to do my OTT with 75g this morning :argh:...I won't get the official results until Monday but on my monitor they were at 265 after 1hr and 230 after 2hrs! (something like 14 and 12 for the mmol-ers amongst you!) Wow! Never seen such high numbers on my monitor :shock: Just feeling VERY pleased that I've been doing the diet religiously and checking all my PP bloods since the beginning and have very few above 120- damage limitation and all that! My fasting levels have crept up too, which they never did with my first pregnancy so I suspect I won't be escaping insulin this time!
> 
> Anyway, that's where I'm up to in this crazy adventure which is GD! Happy Christmas and New Year Everyone! :hugs:


Well done for keeping to the diet before you had the test, would you mind telling me what your fasting numbers now are? Mine used to be 3/4mmol ( so approx 60-70 but the past week i've been getting late 5mmol's (95) even with my little boy in the later weeks i could keep them below, i doubt i'l be escaping insulin either!


----------



## waitandsee

Borboleta said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just wanted to share that is not always that when you diagnosed with GD that you will have a big baby. I did an ultrasound yesterday at 33 weeks and baby is measuring 10 behind as weight goes. He is 3 pounds 7 ounces now and he should be at 4 1/2 pounds. I have not gained any weight the past 2 weeks either, actually lost a little over 0.5 pound. So I am still at 16 pounds weight gain since I got pregnant.
> Doctor is not too concerned about baby being small. He actually said that I will probably enjoy not having to deliver a 9 pound baby:). But I feel bad and have been really hungry lately so I asked my SIL that is a dietician of how can I help him gain weight and I will start taking glucerna (supplement drink) and have more nuts for snacks to see if I can put some more pounds on this baby. Hopefully it will work:).

I also haven't gained much weight since WK27 (now 36), actually it's fluctuating lots. 
I was at the hospital where I am going to deliver yesterday and had a growth scan of LO and she's still riding spot on the mean for the growth curve. 
So although I've had a few slip ups after meals and my fasting sugars have at times scratched around the target values, there is no sign of diabetes having affected her so far :happydance:
Means, I'm NOT going to be induced :happydance:


----------



## SKAV

waitandsee said:


> I also haven't gained much weight since WK27 (now 36), actually it's fluctuating lots.
> I was at the hospital where I am going to deliver yesterday and had a growth scan of LO and she's still riding spot on the mean for the growth curve.
> So although I've had a few slip ups after meals and my fasting sugars have at times scratched around the target values, there is no sign of diabetes having affected her so far :happydance:
> Means, I'm NOT going to be induced :happydance:

way to go !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Borboleta

waitandsee said:


> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Just wanted to share that is not always that when you diagnosed with GD that you will have a big baby. I did an ultrasound yesterday at 33 weeks and baby is measuring 10 behind as weight goes. He is 3 pounds 7 ounces now and he should be at 4 1/2 pounds. I have not gained any weight the past 2 weeks either, actually lost a little over 0.5 pound. So I am still at 16 pounds weight gain since I got pregnant.
> Doctor is not too concerned about baby being small. He actually said that I will probably enjoy not having to deliver a 9 pound baby:). But I feel bad and have been really hungry lately so I asked my SIL that is a dietician of how can I help him gain weight and I will start taking glucerna (supplement drink) and have more nuts for snacks to see if I can put some more pounds on this baby. Hopefully it will work:).
> 
> 
> I also haven't gained much weight since WK27 (now 36), actually it's fluctuating lots.
> I was at the hospital where I am going to deliver yesterday and had a growth scan of LO and she's still riding spot on the mean for the growth curve.
> So although I've had a few slip ups after meals and my fasting sugars have at times scratched around the target values, there is no sign of diabetes having affected her so far :happydance:
> Means, I'm NOT going to be induced :happydance:Click to expand...

Is it interesting how they makes us so worried about GD and the big babies and when they do the growth scan and you find out that poor little :baby: is struggling to get up to 6 pounds or is on the low percentage of is considered normal we are like " No one told me that with GD I was going to have a small baby :nope:!". 
Since the doctor and my SIL are not concerned with his final weight I guess I shouldn't worry either. And they say that they pack more weight on the last month so he can still surprise everyone :haha:. 
Hope your little girl gain some weight too:). But not too much :haha:!!


----------



## waitandsee

Borboleta said:


> waitandsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Just wanted to share that is not always that when you diagnosed with GD that you will have a big baby. I did an ultrasound yesterday at 33 weeks and baby is measuring 10 behind as weight goes. He is 3 pounds 7 ounces now and he should be at 4 1/2 pounds. I have not gained any weight the past 2 weeks either, actually lost a little over 0.5 pound. So I am still at 16 pounds weight gain since I got pregnant.
> Doctor is not too concerned about baby being small. He actually said that I will probably enjoy not having to deliver a 9 pound baby:). But I feel bad and have been really hungry lately so I asked my SIL that is a dietician of how can I help him gain weight and I will start taking glucerna (supplement drink) and have more nuts for snacks to see if I can put some more pounds on this baby. Hopefully it will work:).
> 
> 
> I also haven't gained much weight since WK27 (now 36), actually it's fluctuating lots.
> I was at the hospital where I am going to deliver yesterday and had a growth scan of LO and she's still riding spot on the mean for the growth curve.
> So although I've had a few slip ups after meals and my fasting sugars have at times scratched around the target values, there is no sign of diabetes having affected her so far :happydance:
> Means, I'm NOT going to be induced :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it interesting how they makes us so worried about GD and the big babies and when they do the growth scan and you find out that poor little :baby: is struggling to get up to 6 pounds or is on the low percentage of is considered normal we are like " No one told me that with GD I was going to have a small baby :nope:!".
> Since the doctor and my SIL are not concerned with his final weight I guess I shouldn't worry either. And they say that they pack more weight on the last month so he can still surprise everyone :haha:.
> Hope your little girl gain some weight too:). But not too much :haha:!!Click to expand...

hehe I wonder whether we'll be up for a surprise.. I asked about the measuring uncertainty yesterday and dr. admitted its around 1lbs. So who knows maybe our "diabetes monster babies" are just very well disguised :haha::haha:


----------



## emerald78

Borboleta said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just wanted to share that is not always that when you diagnosed with GD that you will have a big baby. I did an ultrasound yesterday at 33 weeks and baby is measuring 10 behind as weight goes. He is 3 pounds 7 ounces now and he should be at 4 1/2 pounds. I have not gained any weight the past 2 weeks either, actually lost a little over 0.5 pound. So I am still at 16 pounds weight gain since I got pregnant.
> Doctor is not too concerned about baby being small. He actually said that I will probably enjoy not having to deliver a 9 pound baby:). But I feel bad and have been really hungry lately so I asked my SIL that is a dietician of how can I help him gain weight and I will start taking glucerna (supplement drink) and have more nuts for snacks to see if I can put some more pounds on this baby. Hopefully it will work:).

I agree my friend had gd recently and gave birth at 37w 4d to a 6lb baby and she was insulin just before the birth and had been taking metformin before that from 32 weeks. Its not all bad! My first baby was 8lb without gd so not so much hope for me. However with the diet I am on and the weight I have lost it may be that baby could weigh similar to my daughter when she was born.


----------



## HellBunny

Lots of people do give birth to smaller babies for GD :) alot depends on how well controlled it is! With my little boy he was 8lb 6oz at 39 weeks, i wasn't aware i had diabetes until 34+3 (i'd actually had it since 16 weeks) and had drank lucozade every day plus chocolate etc! So he was actually on the small side for my sugar being so high all that time - until i knew i had diabetes then i drastically changed my diet! i was expecting an 11lber!

Quite interested to see what baby will weigh this time as so far my sugars are fine though in the past week i've had a few 7's :( dietician isn't worried unless i get alot of late 7's, or they go into the 8's and above.


----------



## Borboleta

waitandsee said:


> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waitandsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Just wanted to share that is not always that when you diagnosed with GD that you will have a big baby. I did an ultrasound yesterday at 33 weeks and baby is measuring 10 behind as weight goes. He is 3 pounds 7 ounces now and he should be at 4 1/2 pounds. I have not gained any weight the past 2 weeks either, actually lost a little over 0.5 pound. So I am still at 16 pounds weight gain since I got pregnant.
> Doctor is not too concerned about baby being small. He actually said that I will probably enjoy not having to deliver a 9 pound baby:). But I feel bad and have been really hungry lately so I asked my SIL that is a dietician of how can I help him gain weight and I will start taking glucerna (supplement drink) and have more nuts for snacks to see if I can put some more pounds on this baby. Hopefully it will work:).
> 
> 
> I also haven't gained much weight since WK27 (now 36), actually it's fluctuating lots.
> I was at the hospital where I am going to deliver yesterday and had a growth scan of LO and she's still riding spot on the mean for the growth curve.
> So although I've had a few slip ups after meals and my fasting sugars have at times scratched around the target values, there is no sign of diabetes having affected her so far :happydance:
> Means, I'm NOT going to be induced :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it interesting how they makes us so worried about GD and the big babies and when they do the growth scan and you find out that poor little :baby: is struggling to get up to 6 pounds or is on the low percentage of is considered normal we are like " No one told me that with GD I was going to have a small baby :nope:!".
> Since the doctor and my SIL are not concerned with his final weight I guess I shouldn't worry either. And they say that they pack more weight on the last month so he can still surprise everyone :haha:.
> Hope your little girl gain some weight too:). But not too much :haha:!!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe I wonder whether we'll be up for a surprise.. I asked about the measuring uncertainty yesterday and dr. admitted its around 1lbs. So who knows maybe our "diabetes monster babies" are just very well disguised :haha::haha:Click to expand...

okay just loved the " diabetes monster babies" expression :haha:!!! 
Well, so there is a a chance that our babies will be close to 7 pounds:). 
Have you been extra hungry? I can't believe how much food I am eating the past 2 days!!!! I eat and them 5 min later my stomach is rumbling again!!! Just had dinner and 30 min later had some fruit and 10 min later was hungry again and had a sandwich!!! Will see what is coming next!!!!!


----------



## waitandsee

Borboleta said:


> waitandsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waitandsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borboleta said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Just wanted to share that is not always that when you diagnosed with GD that you will have a big baby. I did an ultrasound yesterday at 33 weeks and baby is measuring 10 behind as weight goes. He is 3 pounds 7 ounces now and he should be at 4 1/2 pounds. I have not gained any weight the past 2 weeks either, actually lost a little over 0.5 pound. So I am still at 16 pounds weight gain since I got pregnant.
> Doctor is not too concerned about baby being small. He actually said that I will probably enjoy not having to deliver a 9 pound baby:). But I feel bad and have been really hungry lately so I asked my SIL that is a dietician of how can I help him gain weight and I will start taking glucerna (supplement drink) and have more nuts for snacks to see if I can put some more pounds on this baby. Hopefully it will work:).
> 
> 
> I also haven't gained much weight since WK27 (now 36), actually it's fluctuating lots.
> I was at the hospital where I am going to deliver yesterday and had a growth scan of LO and she's still riding spot on the mean for the growth curve.
> So although I've had a few slip ups after meals and my fasting sugars have at times scratched around the target values, there is no sign of diabetes having affected her so far :happydance:
> Means, I'm NOT going to be induced :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Is it interesting how they makes us so worried about GD and the big babies and when they do the growth scan and you find out that poor little :baby: is struggling to get up to 6 pounds or is on the low percentage of is considered normal we are like " No one told me that with GD I was going to have a small baby :nope:!".
> Since the doctor and my SIL are not concerned with his final weight I guess I shouldn't worry either. And they say that they pack more weight on the last month so he can still surprise everyone :haha:.
> Hope your little girl gain some weight too:). But not too much :haha:!!Click to expand...
> 
> hehe I wonder whether we'll be up for a surprise.. I asked about the measuring uncertainty yesterday and dr. admitted its around 1lbs. So who knows maybe our "diabetes monster babies" are just very well disguised :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> okay just loved the " diabetes monster babies" expression :haha:!!!
> Well, so there is a a chance that our babies will be close to 7 pounds:).
> Have you been extra hungry? I can't believe how much food I am eating the past 2 days!!!! I eat and them 5 min later my stomach is rumbling again!!! Just had dinner and 30 min later had some fruit and 10 min later was hungry again and had a sandwich!!! Will see what is coming next!!!!!Click to expand...

It depends! Usually i can't really be bothered with cooking and the things i want are the things i can't have (right now i would kill for a croissant!) So don't eat as much, but when LO has a growth spurt i turn into a black hole. I get full by eating much more protein than ever before in my life (eggs, chicken you name it). I fully expect the dr. To say" "oh your diabetes is very well controlled.. but ur cholesterol values..Ts Ts! " 
the monster baby expression i heard from 2 different drs already. But i tell you if anyone calls my daughter a monster once she's here, i will turn into one myself! What are they thinking??


----------



## cherryglitter

does anybody else feel like crap in the morning? i don't mean just in general :haha: 
like i'm sooo thirsty and i feel all spaced out until i've eaten. 

really can't wait to see the diabetes team now.. wanna get this all sorted out.


----------



## waitandsee

cherryglitter said:


> does anybody else feel like crap in the morning? i don't mean just in general :haha:
> like i'm sooo thirsty and i feel all spaced out until i've eaten.
> 
> really can't wait to see the diabetes team now.. wanna get this all sorted out.

OK I don't want to scare you - but the super high values you had in your test point at the possibility that you might have diabetes before getting pg (that's what it says in the Dr's guideline I found). "Real" diabetics have other than "only GD" diabetics (stupid distinction because we're sitting on different points on the same scale) also trouble with hypoglycaemia, low sugar values. A sugar low can produce the symptoms that you've described, but then your fasting sugar should be very low <4.something. OR you're controlling your diet in the way that you get way too little calories over the day. 
I agree, you should meet the diabetics people and get some regular sugar monitoring. It's not as bad as it sounds!


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm a tough girl, it takes a lot to scare me ;) i know what you're saying. it's odd because i do remember feeling like this before i was even pregnant, even with my first. 

thursday really can't come quick enough!
the reason i wasn't tested with my first was mainly down to my BMI and them not thinking i needed it.


----------



## HellBunny

Thursday me too as i have my scan lol.
Look on the brighter side with GD we usually get extra scans too! In a week or so it should all seem abit easier, its a mind jungle at first.


I had a good day today today could eat a normal amount whilst having good numbers! :) Anyone find it hard eating enough carbs but not getting ketones? As ketones are a worry too.
Can't wait til baby is here and then more tests to find out whether its type 1 or type 2 (sorry ladies i'm in here mainly but just discovered the other week i've had diabetes for who knows how long (though diagnosed with some form of diabetes since 9 weeks), i was "diagnosed" with GD with my last pregnancy, never had a 6 week test so don't know if it ever went away or not.


----------



## SKAV

Hi ladies..hope everyone's doing good :hugs:

I had a "bad" surprise this morning..For the past few days, except y'day and today, I've been getting like 85-87ish ( 4.7-4.8 ) but yday it was 105(5.8) and today 109(6.1),and like a fool I checked again in 15mins expecting it to be reduced but it was 116(6.4) !!!! :shrug: 

I had whole wheat bread,eggs and chicken breast for dinner . And for lunch it was whole wheat bread,a tomato and a sausage.I really don't know what I have been doing wrong...I took my multivitamin just before bedtime, can it be?? But I have to admit for the past 3days I have not been going for my walks :( Today will surely do and see the outcome tomorrow morning. I have my Diabetes appointment on the 12th and just don't want the doctor to yell at me. 

Btw, is injecting insulin in any way "bad" to our body?? There are some people here where I live who just keep saying it's bad.. :growlmad:


----------



## cherryglitter

i wouldn't see injecting insulin as bad, no. if you're body needs it then it can't be detrimental. :flower:
i think people have such a negative mind when it comes to people injecting themselves because of all the obvious links to drug abuse. 

but it's a completely different situation. i wouldn't worry about what people are saying. also from what i've read, sometimes you can change everything and your levels can still be high. i'm sure you're doing nothing wrong at all. xx


----------



## SKAV

cherryglitter said:


> i wouldn't see injecting insulin as bad, no. if you're body needs it then it can't be detrimental. :flower:
> i think people have such a negative mind when it comes to people injecting themselves because of all the obvious links to drug abuse.
> 
> but it's a completely different situation. i wouldn't worry about what people are saying. also from what i've read, sometimes you can change everything and your levels can still be high. i'm sure you're doing nothing wrong at all. xx

Thank you so much for your reply Cherryglitter( love ur profile name:thumbup: ) Yeah, I just ignore those people..We are doing what's right and with doctor's advise and most of all for our babies!

Your words are so reassuring, I went for my walk (30mins) had very healthy food, reduced my whole wheat bread intake and we'll see what holds tomorrow morning..

Tks again


----------



## apsara.m

how is your levels now SKAV? i am having insulin shots from 26 weeks and here in india docs prescribe insulin if diet control doesn't help. they wouldn't give any oral medications. iam fine with insulin shots so far. it allows some flexibility in eating and my GD is also in good control. iam overall satisfied with insulin .


----------



## lhamil88

well it's officiall i'm now on insulin...can't actually believe how well i'm doin with the fact that i have to inject myselfevery day considering i have a real problem with needles lol

just wondering you ladies that already have insulin injections how many units do you usually have? i have been given 2 pre-loaded insulin pens on is rapid for before each meal and other slow acting for overnight i've been told to start on 6 units of each to begin with and increase if needed


----------



## waitandsee

Hi ladies, 

I hope you're all doing well, with or without insulin...

For the interested, here is an article I found in the internet that is critical of GD as a diagnoseable illness. 
https://www.drbrewerpregnancydiet.com/id33.html

By no means I claim to have enough knowledge to build an opinion of whether the article is right as opposed to what our doctors tell us, but still i find it an interesting read. 
Criticism I have for it is that it focuses too much on the GTT as opposed to daily sugar profile, and advocates the use of the HbA1C value over it to diagnose GD (which is not recommended as in the month before the 27ish week the fetus' insulin production has not startet yet --> false negative results). 

But as I said it is interesting to read since it sums up lots of the critical thoughts I myself have about messing with pregnant women's hormones.


----------



## cherryglitter

just thought i'd give you a quick update on how today went :flower:

i went in to see them at about 11. they did a random test and my levels were 7.1, which is obviously above what they want. 
she asked me if i'd had any symptoms and i said i had, so she went and got the consultant for me. the consultant decided to start me on metformin 1000mg straight away. 

if i have two readings out of the 6 in a day that go over 7 i need to ring them. 
i'm due to call back next thursday too to let them know how i'm getting on. i guess time will tell! she said i only need to test for 3 days this week though but i think i'm going to do everyday.

i gave it a go earlier. before lunch my readings were 5.4, which is fine. but i took them 2 hours later and they were 8.4... i had a tuna wholemeal baguette. :shrug:


----------



## waitandsee

cherryglitter said:


> they were 8.4... i had a tuna wholemeal baguette. :shrug:

Lots of wholemeal isn't really all that whole. You need to try around with different types of bread. :wacko:. The only one i can still eat looks like a bunch of glued together grains, not bread.

https://www.baeckerei-mueller-darmstadt.de/img/produkte/Brote_Broetchen/dinkel-vollkornbrot1.jpg


----------



## cherryglitter

mmm sounds lovely :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> just thought i'd give you a quick update on how today went :flower:
> 
> i went in to see them at about 11. they did a random test and my levels were 7.1, which is obviously above what they want.
> she asked me if i'd had any symptoms and i said i had, so she went and got the consultant for me. the consultant decided to start me on metformin 1000mg straight away.
> 
> if i have two readings out of the 6 in a day that go over 7 i need to ring them.
> i'm due to call back next thursday too to let them know how i'm getting on. i guess time will tell! she said i only need to test for 3 days this week though but i think i'm going to do everyday.
> 
> i gave it a go earlier. before lunch my readings were 5.4, which is fine. but i took them 2 hours later and they were 8.4... i had a tuna wholemeal baguette. :shrug:



Wholemeal can be dodgy, i'm ok with wholegrain but wholemeal's a different matter :haha:


Had my anomaly scan today, had it confirmed we are team blue :cloud9:
Ringing diabetes clinic tomorrow as my levels have really shot up in the past week, struggling to eat any form of carbs now, getting readings between 8-11mmol which isn't good :baby:


----------



## cherryglitter

sorry to hear about your readings HB. :(



congratulations on team blue though :happydance:


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks :) i managed okay last time though they didn't diagnose me until 34 weeks, really think i will be on insulin this time :( x


----------



## waitandsee

HellBunny said:


> Had my anomaly scan today, had it confirmed we are team blue :cloud9:
> Ringing diabetes clinic tomorrow as my levels have really shot up in the past week, struggling to eat any form of carbs now, getting readings between 8-11mmol which isn't good :baby:

Congratulations on team blue! :cloud9:

Ya 8-11 is high, but I think you are really in control of this by being so proactive. You'll get the insulin and be just fine hun! :thumbup:


----------



## cherryglitter

well my levels were 7.4 on waking this morning..! 
just had a bowl of shredded wheat with low fat milk. took my metformin too so it'll be interesting to see what my levels are in 2 hours. will keep you posted. even though i'm sure it's really boring :rofl:

i also took them before i went to bed last night and for some reason they were 9.4. i just did it randomly, it wasn't after eating or anything. hmm!


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi ladies think i'm going to have to join in here as i had previous GD diagnosed with my last pregnancy and strong family history of diabetes so I am being cautious now. Scheduled for a GTT at 16 weeks but already being treated as high risk which has annoyed me enormously as my levels were only marginally raised at 0.2 above the cut off last time and my sugars were very well controlled with a couple of diet adjustments.

This is bay no 4 for me (and final) after two term 9lb 6oz ers and a 36 week 7lb 10oz with the last one.

Is it wrong to want to be considered 'normal' and have a normal birth. I'm sure all the stress of being managed last time contributed to my son coming early and the birth was horrendous!

Anyway hope you are well and i hope to get to know you all better over the next few months :flower:


----------



## cherryglitter

i've just done my levels two hours after and they're 9.4 :shrug: i don't know what i'm doing wrong.. 

this is driving me crazy already and it's day one of doing it properly! they said to ring them if i have two levels in a day over 7.. so i'm going to see how i am at lunch time then ring them if they're still high.


----------



## waitandsee

sthorp1179 said:


> Is it wrong to want to be considered 'normal' and have a normal birth. I'm sure all the stress of being managed last time contributed to my son coming early and the birth was horrendous!
> :

Hi :flower: ! Very understandable - i think the only possibility to truly enjoy being in this thread would be having a severe case of OCD, controlling and making lists. Sometimes I don't mind it while most of the time it is driving me insane. Sorry that it's the second time around for you too. Did you need insulin? 

Cherryglitter: What did you have for lunch? 
If you want to check what your body is doing without carbs have a carb free lunch (vegies & meat or so). I think calling after 2 high values doesn't give you a chance to adjust your diet - I'd measure for 3 days straight including a measurement at 2am and a detailed food & drink diary so that you and they have an overview of what's going on..


----------



## cherryglitter

well i think i might be getting somewhere!
i had scrambled egg on wholemeal toast with a glass of diet lemonade. my levels were 5.2 before eating. 

2 hours later and they've stayed the same!


----------



## sthorp1179

waitandsee said:


> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to want to be considered 'normal' and have a normal birth. I'm sure all the stress of being managed last time contributed to my son coming early and the birth was horrendous!
> :
> 
> Hi :flower: ! Very understandable - i think the only possibility to truly enjoy being in this thread would be having a severe case of OCD, controlling and making lists. Sometimes I don't mind it while most of the time it is driving me insane. Sorry that it's the second time around for you too. Did you need insulin?
> 
> Cherryglitter: What did you have for lunch?
> If you want to check what your body is doing without carbs have a carb free lunch (vegies & meat or so). I think calling after 2 high values doesn't give you a chance to adjust your diet - I'd measure for 3 days straight including a measurement at 2am and a detailed food & drink diary so that you and they have an overview of what's going on..Click to expand...

That is so not me! I like to be able to go with the flow and not have everything so regimented all the time. I didn't need any treatment just to cut certain sugary foods out of my diet or to eat better sweet foods or make wiser combinations with proteins and carbs. I have a very active lifestyle with three children and walk about 4 miles a day pushing a pram so i am not that unfit although i am overweight (and weigh more than i should after having two mc last year and xmas :blush: and sometimes turning to food)

I am struggling to eat much of anything right now with nausea and heartburn and i think that contributes also. I need to eat more regularly!

Hopefully the 16 wk gtt will be normal and i can get the doctors off my back for a while!


----------



## SKAV

apsara.m said:


> how is your levels now SKAV? i am having insulin shots from 26 weeks and here in india docs prescribe insulin if diet control doesn't help. they wouldn't give any oral medications. iam fine with insulin shots so far. it allows some flexibility in eating and my GD is also in good control. iam overall satisfied with insulin .

Hi *apsara* :hi: My levels are pretty normal now, thank God! Yeah, even here docs prefer insulin to any other form of medication orally. I was advised 3units of insulin just before bedtime, and its working I should say..I go for walks(30mins)Where in India are you from?I'm indian/sri lankan, basically indian origin born in Sri Lanka:wacko:

*Hi all* :hi:

I went for my diabetes appointment y'day and to my surprise it was 86(4.8) and 1hr later 87(4.83) and 2hrs later 66(3.7) The doctor was happy and told me to continue with the 3units before bedtime and diet. :happydance: 
It's such a relief! I have my u/s on the 25th, will see what it holds..:wacko:

Have a nice day :flower:


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> well i think i might be getting somewhere!
> i had scrambled egg on wholemeal toast with a glass of diet lemonade. my levels were 5.2 before eating.
> 
> 2 hours later and they've stayed the same!

Woohoo! :thumbup: xx


----------



## HellBunny

SKAV said:


> apsara.m said:
> 
> 
> how is your levels now SKAV? i am having insulin shots from 26 weeks and here in india docs prescribe insulin if diet control doesn't help. they wouldn't give any oral medications. iam fine with insulin shots so far. it allows some flexibility in eating and my GD is also in good control. iam overall satisfied with insulin .
> 
> Hi *apsara* :hi: My levels are pretty normal now, thank God! Yeah, even here docs prefer insulin to any other form of medication orally. I was advised 3units of insulin just before bedtime, and its working I should say..I go for walks(30mins)Where in India are you from?I'm indian/sri lankan, basically indian origin born in Sri Lanka:wacko:
> 
> *Hi all* :hi:
> 
> I went for my diabetes appointment y'day and to my surprise it was 86(4.8) and 1hr later 87(4.83) and 2hrs later 66(3.7) The doctor was happy and told me to continue with the 3units before bedtime and diet. :happydance:
> It's such a relief! I have my u/s on the 25th, will see what it holds..:wacko:
> 
> Have a nice day :flower:Click to expand...

Thats great :D x


----------



## HellBunny

I got an 8.3mmol after 1 TINY slice of toast with cheese on, gutted! So i phoned my dietician and she got back to me asking me to ring her monday for a time to come in, putting me on insulin :( gutted as i got away with it with Jayden! I thought this time would be just as plain sailing! I can't lower my carb intake anymore as they don't want me getting ketones.


----------



## cherryglitter

my levels before tea were 5.9 and i've taken them 2 hours later and they're 7.4... not too bad i guess. 
i know it's not within the proper range but i'm feeling a lot better about things. tomorrow's another day!

the diabetes nurse said if by monday i'm still getting 2 readings of 7 or more in a day then to up my metformin to twice a day and ring them on friday. she said they may start me on insulin. 

i guess it all just depends.


----------



## HellBunny

Hopefully they will stay abit lower, i thought insulin were huge needles but i'm getting a pen which seems quite small, they haven't put me on metformin as they are still insure if i am type 1 or not so thought it would be ineffective.


----------



## stacey3690

Hey ladies at my 20 week scan yesterday they said that babys tummy was measuring bigger and have now tested me for gd im just so confusd im not sure what im suposed to do how long do blood tests take to come bk will my baby be ok they didnt explain much to me thanks ladies x


----------



## cherryglitter

well my levels were 8.4 on waking.

2 pieces of toast for breakfast and 2 hours later they're 7.8

i think the metformin might be too slow for me. i'll double it on monday and see what happens. i got 2 appts. through the post this morning for the 30th. i see the diabetes consultant first then obstretic ante-natal? no idea what that is.


----------



## cherryglitter

tested two more times and 7.8 each time. meh!


----------



## Luvymummy

Hi, had two separate GTTs due to thats just how the clinic I go to does things. The first one was around my 18th week and I failed the 1hr and passed the 3hr. Sad to say the second one around the normal time for the GTT didn't go as well. Went and saw the GD Nutritionist on the 29th of last month and got my Glucose testing kit. Had Gestational with my daughter and now with this one and finding out I had it with this one made me so much more nervous. Diabetes runs in my family so having it a second time when I have done much better with weight gain this time around has me very nervous. Not just for me but my little ones as well.

I have been trying very hard to follow the nutrition plan that was assigned but don't think I am doing to well with it. Happy to say I am only 32 days away from due date and so far so good although the swelling has finally started and has me kind of nervous as well as the BH getting more intense. 

Well sorry for the babbling just wanted to get it out and hopefully my next appointment (Jan 17th) Goes well and all still shows happy healthy normal readings besides my glucose lvl's being higher than the Dr. would like to see.


----------



## xPeacexSellsx

Hoping someone in here can help me.

I am 36 weeks, and was diagnosed with GD at 28 weeks. I felt good and did great, followed my diet strictly for about 4 weeks, and then followed it pretty well for the next 2 weeks. However, the last two weeks - I haven't been doing well at all. I have been cheating with cakes and ice cream and cookies. I feel terrible - but the cravings are SO bad I can't help it! It's not a lot, or even all the time, I just feel so bad now.

I really didn't connect with my baby until the last couple of weeks and now I feel so bad about everything. Breakfast and lunch I have been very careful about - and a healthy bedtime snack every night as well. But dinner, once I get home from work...I can't resist the snacking. I also have been slacking on the blood sugar testing. I guess I just didn't take the dr the seriously and didn't think the GD was a big deal except for the baby being a little bigger.

*sigh* I guess I am just looking for a little help to get back on track and eat better the last few weeks instead of feeling like it's not worth it or it's too little, too late.

Thanks for listening - and I know I have been wrong. It's just frustrating.


----------



## cherryglitter

it's sooo hard to restrict your diet when you're pregnant :hugs: have you started taking your levels again?

i'm trying a day without bread.. just to see if that has an effect on my levels at all. all of my readings yesterday were a min. of 7. 
this mornings was 7.2. due to take it again in about ten minutes.


----------



## waitandsee

Yeah its like UNGH I already cannot do so much and now I am supposed to DIET on top of everything???
But well its necessary, just the first of many times we will have to step back ourselves for the needs of our children :)
AND we won't have to diet so hard after they are here :)

Just think positive and take it a meal at a time


----------



## cherryglitter

okay so i think cereal is out of the question for me. 
on monday readings two hours after a bowl of shredded wheat were 9.4
this morning i had weetabix (not the best i know, but having a day without bread!) and they are 9.9 two hours later. 

eeek!


----------



## scarlett_s

Hello everyone! I found this group and am happy to see that it is fairly active.

I haven't been officially diagnosed with GD yet but have a feeling if I took the GTT that I would not pass fully. So here is a bit of history.

I was diagnosed with PCOS in 1999. After years of stuff (TTC, gaining weight/trying to lose weight, going into denial, etc.) I finally re-hauled my diet, started losing weight, found a great endocrinologist, started taking Metformin regularly and got pregnant in 2005. I took Metformin for the first 18 weeks or so of my pregnancy and the then endo wanted me to stop, she also stopped my care. I took the GTT at about 28 weeks and failed it so was diagnosed with GD and started testing my BS at home and controlling it with diet and exercise. I lost my daughter at birth to SMA (it was a genetic mutation and had nothing to do with the GD) 

I lost some more weight and when I had blood work done my PCOS seemed to be gone, I no longer was Insulin resistant and had normal blood work results. I got pregnant again in 2007 after only 2 mons of trying without any help besides charting my now normal cycles. I checked my BS at home occasionally and it seemed good but went for the GTT at 22 weeks, I passed and was not diagnosed with GD. I had a healthy baby boy who weighed 9lbs 12oz in 2008.

Well I gained back a bunch of weight and let my eating slip and in March of 2011 I went for blood work and had a slightly high fasting number and a A1G of 8.0 so got a new glucometer and started testing my BS at home again and saw an endo. By the time I saw him a few weeks later I had lost some weight and my daily BS were back in the normal range so he said he would not diagnose me with diabetes and to keep doing what I was doing and I didn't need to see him again. So anyway lost some more weight and got a surprise at the beginning of Nov. I was 7 weeks pregnant! I had gotten a bit slack at testing my BS but my diet was clean and I was still losing weight so I am assuming my BS was in a normal range those first 2 mons of pregnancy. When I found out I was pg, I started testing my BS at home again sporadically and they were fine. I had horrible morning sickness and the only things I could stand to eat or keep down was simple carbs. Well I tested my BS one morning when I was 11 weeks pg an hour after eating some mini wheats with milk and they were 11, I freaked out. An hour later they were back down to 5.4 so I relaxed a bit. A few days later the same thing happened. I immediately tried to fix my diet. Since then my BS has been mostly in the range for pregnancy, fasting is normally around 4.5-5 (with the odd 5.3) and my 2 hours after eating is normally around 6 or so (occasionally will get a 6.9) but I have also had the occasional higher number and when I have indulged and had too many carbs I have had a 10 1 times and some 8's a few times over the past 2 mons.

I haven't seen an endo yet as I am waiting for my mw to find out if I can consult with an endo without taking the GTT test or if I have to take the test. I really don't want to take the test as it is horrible, usually makes me nausea, I really don't have the time to sit around a lab for 2 hours and I am testing my BS already so what is the sense of taking it. 

I am worried that the odd higher number has done damage to the baby but they were not sustained highs and there have only been a few. I had an U/S at 11 weeks and baby looked perfect and I have my anatomy scan on Wed so am hoping all will look good. I also really want to try to grow a smaller baby as i really want to have a VBA2C and having a smaller baby then DS will improve my chances of that.

Ok Sorry this is such a novel and if you actually got through this then you are a saint :)


----------



## sthorp1179

Hi scarlett! Congratulations on the weight loss and avoiding pcos! I'm sorry you find yourself here. I am a previous gd sufferer from previous pregnancies (although i was never tested with my first and second they were both 9lb 6oz at term so it seems likely).

I am waiting for my gtt at 16 weeks and hoping to sail through that one although the 28 week one might be a challenge! I'm wondering whether it will make a lot of difference to cut out sugar totally now or whether just having a bit now and then will help me pass the test.


----------



## marley79

Hi all
I'd love to join this thread again (I was on it a year ago - many pages back hee!).
This is my second pregnancy with GD. I have an 11month old who was delivered by c-section at 38 weeks due to GD (I was actually advised down that route - was told one week before as Gd discovered late - v. angry that I had c-section but I was scared shocked and just followed their advice as she was out of the blue shaded area on scans but was only 7lb13 -though she was incredibly long.
Anyway - now 16 weeks and got diagnosed with this pregnancy at 13 weeks. I'm on metformin and dose going up already.
I've been told to have another c-section at 38 weeks, as they won't induce me due to previous recent c-section and don't encourage I go over 38 weeks.
Would love to know if anyone else had c-section due to this especially if a repeat, also those on medication.
Like all of us feel down about this, I do think it's hard to switch off when you are measurinf food and doing bloods all day, so big hugs to everyone else getting a bit fed up. 
I learnt today porridge is a no no for me after seeing someone else suggest it - amazes me how different our bodies are. In my last pregnancy couldn't have one slice of bread and lived off oatckaes, now I can eat some bead but no oatcakes - crazy stuff.
any more protein idea snacks would be cool - eggs are getting boring lol!
xxx


----------



## scarlett_s

Hi Steph, thanks. 

Hi Marley, Yeah it is starnge how our bodies are different. With my first pg I could tolerate a slice or two of pizza but with this pregnancy not so much. I had pizza tonight as I was at my grandmothers and that's all there was plus chicken wings. Anyway just tested at my BS were 7.7 2 hours after eating :(

I also hate that I can not just eat what I feel like eating when I feel like eating it, I really want a nectarine right now but can't have it as my BS are not low enough now.

Some protein snacks I like are cheese, natural pepperettes, raw nuts, cold steak.


----------



## Kristysbump

Hi,

Id like to join. I have just been diagnosed. Feel a bit blah at the moment.Not sure what to expect and go from here. I have an appointment tonight and will find out the rest. Im overweight to so i will benefit form the helathy eating. Im just struggling with finding this out. Plus its the middle of summer here so its even worse.


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm just gunna put down what i've eaten and what my levels have been over the past 4 days. this is literally all i've had and i feel starving. i'm not too sure what else to do really as i can't keep eating as my sugar levels are high enough as it is. 

friday.

Spoiler
breakfast. before 7.4. after 9.4. shredded wheat and skimmed milk. tea.
lunch. before 5.2 after 5.2. scrambled egg, 2 pieces of wholemeal toast, diet lemonade.
dinner. before 5.9. after 7.5 chicken and mushroom pie, chips, vegetables. diet lemonade.

saturday. 

Spoiler
breakfast (metformin 1000mg) before 8.4 after 7.8. 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. water. 
lunch. before 7.8. after 7.6. tomato soup, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread. 
dinner. before 4.9. after 7.9. 4 pieces of pizza (dominos thin base!).... (eek i know!) diet lemonade.

sunday. 

Spoiler
breakfast (metformin 1000mg). before 7.2 after 9.9. 2 weetabix and skimmed milk. water.
lunch. before 5.2 after 6.8. vegetable soup, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread. diet lemonade.
dinner. before 4.8 after 8.8. battered cod, new potatoes, sweetcorn, peas. tea.

monday. (today!)

Spoiler
breakfast 1000mg metformin. before 6.8. after 8.7. 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. water. :shrug: no idea why they were so bad. 

lunch. before 6.9.. not done the after yet but i've had beans on toast. diet lemonade.

my diet mainly consists of bread but i can't think of bloody anything else to have!!! :( it's odd because some times it doesn't affect me and other times it does. i'm wondering it i might just need insulin. i swear to god i could starve myself and they'd still be high.


----------



## marley79

cherry
You need to ring your diabetic team. I was diagnosed late last pregnancy and to keep within range or best I could I felt really hungry all the time - a week later I went back for appointment and they found ketones in my urine from not eating enough. You should never be hungry. I was told they were more worried about me having ketones in urine than having high blood sugars as the fromer is by far more dangerous for the baby. If you need insulin to be able to eat normally then do it - it's not good to be going hungry.
As for breakkie do you know that fats slow down release sugars from carbs so with toast and any breakfast make sure you eating fat with it - try cottage cheese, normal cheese, olive oil. I eat a wedge of cheese with every meal.
also try eating five emals a day rather than 3 - doesn't sound like you are having any snacks - you will be hungry. never leave three hours between food.
any other peopel's help as it's learning curve for us all. x


----------



## emerald78

cherryglitter said:


> i'm just gunna put down what i've eaten and what my levels have been over the past 4 days. this is literally all i've had and i feel starving. i'm not too sure what else to do really as i can't keep eating as my sugar levels are high enough as it is.
> 
> friday.
> 
> Spoiler
> breakfast. before 7.4. after 9.4. shredded wheat and skimmed milk. tea.
> lunch. before 5.2 after 5.2. scrambled egg, 2 pieces of wholemeal toast, diet lemonade.
> dinner. before 5.9. after 7.5 chicken and mushroom pie, chips, vegetables. diet lemonade.
> 
> saturday.
> 
> Spoiler
> breakfast (metformin 1000mg) before 8.4 after 7.8. 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. water.
> lunch. before 7.8. after 7.6. tomato soup, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread.
> dinner. before 4.9. after 7.9. 4 pieces of pizza (dominos thin base!).... (eek i know!) diet lemonade.
> 
> sunday.
> 
> Spoiler
> breakfast (metformin 1000mg). before 7.2 after 9.9. 2 weetabix and skimmed milk. water.
> lunch. before 5.2 after 6.8. vegetable soup, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread. diet lemonade.
> dinner. before 4.8 after 8.8. battered cod, new potatoes, sweetcorn, peas. tea.
> 
> monday. (today!)
> 
> Spoiler
> breakfast 1000mg metformin. before 6.8. after 8.7. 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. water. :shrug: no idea why they were so bad.
> 
> lunch. before 6.9.. not done the after yet but i've had beans on toast. diet lemonade.
> 
> my diet mainly consists of bread but i can't think of bloody anything else to have!!! :( it's odd because some times it doesn't affect me and other times it does. i'm wondering it i might just need insulin. i swear to god i could starve myself and they'd still be high.


What bread are you using? I have been using Burgen Bread both varieties and that is really quite filling and nice, (not usually a fan of seeds etc), Stay away from cereals as they really are not good only one I eat is All Bran and only a v.small portion for snack. Have you tried crumpets or bagels as an alternative. Wholemeal is not the best but wholewheat is better. Even pitta?

I have discovered for me tomato soup no no sugars of 10.2 and that was with exercise and my bloods are normally no higher than 6.8 after meals. 
Weetabix a no no
Fish & Chips & garden peas (nice pub meal) no no
Lentil curry & bombay potatoe a no no
Beans with more than 1 slice of bread

I am struggling with snacks as I generally full after grazing all day. I just eat lots of satsumas or apples or pears for snack two hours after meals. Oatcakes are great as a snack at bed time as they release slowly during hte night but that said I still have high fasting which I struggle to control. 

I am eating lots of proteins with veg and a handful of carbs. My usual tea is pork, chicken, fish or homemade stew or homemade soup with steamed pots, 2 types of veg. My lunch is lentil soup or oatcakes with cheese or jkt pot with cheese or tuna sandwich. Breakfast mainly plain porridge.

I am hungry sometimes after a meal but think ah well only 2 hours till I can eat again. Yesterday I had 2 slices of burgen toast with cheese, cherry toms and mushroom with a splash of lea & perins sauce. My bloods were 5.7 and I was full for hours could barely eat my tea 3.5 hrs later. That NEVER happens!!

Cherry I have read some of your posts and you are doing really well and you have been really helpful to me. Eat little and often. I like big meals but find I am eating less but staying full for longer and I am no slim jim!!!

I hope this helps, sorry if its all over the place but I am at work but didn't want to read and run, I did't have time to structure it better!!

Hope this helps and chin up! You are doing great.


----------



## cherryglitter

thanks ladies :)
it is really difficult isn't it. i feel like i've completely overhauled everything. it makes me feel quite ill now when i think back to what i was eating before. chinese takeaways, drinking full fat coke all day every day, loads of fruit juice. that's all been completely stopped. i dread to think how high my sugar levels would've been some days without me even knowing about it. 

i'm starting on 2000mg a day of metformin tomorrow. the diabetes nurse told me to call them back on friday as that gives me another 4 days to see if it starts to work. if not then i need to go on some insulin. i assume they'll just ask me to go and see them and sit down and work out everything. 

i've been keeping a food diary as well as the booklet for my readings they gave me. will take that with me too if i need to go and see them. 

i'm seeing the 'proper' diabetes consultant on the 30th then another consultant who will give me a growth scan etc. fingers crossed they will be able to sort something out for me. i'm not even worried about the baby being big (to a certain extent of course!!) as i know that will be dealt with when i'm in labour but what i am worried about is all the after care that they might need :( like going into SCBU and stuff. that's the most horrible part of this all.


----------



## waitandsee

@cherryglitter

First up your metformin or insulin dose, I think you need it. If your eating habits have been as bad before as you wrote, learning these totally new eating habits might take too much time and also it stresses you out. 

What you might think is healthy and sugar free might not be - there is a lot to know about complex carbohydrates and that just takes time. 

Defo snack more and add more protein to each meal (Dairy! String cheese! Yoghurt!), and lower fats.
For other carbs: go to supermarket and buy brown rice and whole grain pasta. Find proper bread. Don't eat more than a hand full (50g) per meal. Thats why you need to snack in between. Balance out meals in carbs/vegies/protein/low fat 


Here is the break down of your meals: 

saturday. 

Spoiler
breakfast (metformin 1000mg) before 8.4 after 7.8. 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. water. 
lunch. before 7.8. after 7.6. tomato soup, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread. 
dinner. before 4.9. after 7.9. 4 pieces of pizza (dominos thin base!).... (eek i know!) diet lemonade.

*Whole meal: bad. Better: Whole grain. 
If it looks like this don't be surprised about high readings. This is white bread with a bit of colour and bran
https://oranges-world.com/data_images/wholemeal-bread.jpg
*Tomato soup & bread --> missing protein to buffer the sugar from the bread. 
*Pizza --> just no. White flour base & fat --> desaster reading.

sunday. 

Spoiler
breakfast (metformin 1000mg). before 7.2 after 9.9. 2 weetabix and skimmed milk. water.
lunch. before 5.2 after 6.8. vegetable soup, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread. diet lemonade.
dinner. before 4.8 after 8.8. battered cod, new potatoes, sweetcorn, peas. tea.

* Weetabix has a GI (glycaemic index) of 70 --> high. Try something that has recognizable grains in it instead (whole grain bread, steel cut oats). Steel cut oats have a GI of 48.
*Battered cod--> high in fats, high reading. Potatoes --> limit to 3-4 small ones per meal (max. about 75g)
* peas and corn: These might be vegetables, but in fact both contain lots of sugar. Substitute with broccoli or peppers 

monday. (today!)

Spoiler
breakfast 1000mg metformin. before 6.8. after 8.7. 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. water. :shrug: no idea why they were so bad. 
lunch. before 6.9.. not done the after yet but i've had beans on toast. diet lemonade.

* Clearly you got the wrong bread here


----------



## waitandsee

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/recipes/healthy/low-gi/

Here are some recipes. 

The secret is: Tonnes of vegetables plus lots of protein and whole grains. 
There are carbohydrates in vegies too, so in theory you don't need much of bread/pasta/rice/potatoes


----------



## cherryglitter

my bread looks a bit like this:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/4945658315_8f43ee01eb.jpg

took my levels after lunch and they were 5.3. think i may just start eating beans on toast :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> i'm just gunna put down what i've eaten and what my levels have been over the past 4 days. this is literally all i've had and i feel starving. i'm not too sure what else to do really as i can't keep eating as my sugar levels are high enough as it is.
> 
> friday.
> 
> Spoiler
> breakfast. before 7.4. after 9.4. shredded wheat and skimmed milk. tea.
> lunch. before 5.2 after 5.2. scrambled egg, 2 pieces of wholemeal toast, diet lemonade.
> dinner. before 5.9. after 7.5 chicken and mushroom pie, chips, vegetables. diet lemonade.
> 
> saturday.
> 
> Spoiler
> breakfast (metformin 1000mg) before 8.4 after 7.8. 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. water.
> lunch. before 7.8. after 7.6. tomato soup, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread.
> dinner. before 4.9. after 7.9. 4 pieces of pizza (dominos thin base!).... (eek i know!) diet lemonade.
> 
> sunday.
> 
> Spoiler
> breakfast (metformin 1000mg). before 7.2 after 9.9. 2 weetabix and skimmed milk. water.
> lunch. before 5.2 after 6.8. vegetable soup, 2 pieces of wholemeal bread. diet lemonade.
> dinner. before 4.8 after 8.8. battered cod, new potatoes, sweetcorn, peas. tea.
> 
> monday. (today!)
> 
> Spoiler
> breakfast 1000mg metformin. before 6.8. after 8.7. 2 pieces of wholemeal toast. water. :shrug: no idea why they were so bad.
> 
> lunch. before 6.9.. not done the after yet but i've had beans on toast. diet lemonade.
> 
> my diet mainly consists of bread but i can't think of bloody anything else to have!!! :( it's odd because some times it doesn't affect me and other times it does. i'm wondering it i might just need insulin. i swear to god i could starve myself and they'd still be high.


I would really consider switching to wholegrain, wholemeal usually has a bad effect on sugar levels, i was getting 8's in a morning with 1 slice of toast, with wholegrain i can have 2 slices with a 6 xx


----------



## HellBunny

Oh and if beans on toast works then go for it :D i'm having spag bol 6 days a week atm as its the only thing dinner wise i can handle :rofl: agree with the others about ketones, ask for some test strips when you next see them, they're more dangerous than high blood sugar x


----------



## HellBunny

Tomorrow i see my team at the hospital, i hope they will be quicker than last time, i was up there 4 stinking hours a few days before xmas! Starting on insulin and dreading it but i've got ages to go yet and i can't carry on with this pittiful diet any longer, they're skipping tablets as its more likely i have type 1 i just feel more comfy over in this section haha, i've lost 8lb since becoming pregnant and i was borderline underweight to start with, gah!


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm tempted to weigh myself but i only know what i was pre-preg. wouldn't really be able to tell if i'd lost anything or not. 

reading was dead on 7 this morning. doubling up my metformin today anyway. going to take another one this evening with dinner. can't believe im 30 weeks pregnant today. this pregnancy has just flown. think it's to do with being so busy with a toddler though!

i'm wondering whether they're going to start me off at 38 weeks. quite looking forward to my scan now.


----------



## marley79

I would weigh yourself weekly cherry from now you may as well. Congrats on being 30 weeks (I'm really jealous) doing my bloods and monitoring is making it feel really long for me - even though I'm busy with my little girl.
good luck with upping the metformin dose hope it works. I may be having to up my next few days (in my head I really didn't want to be upping it until at l;east 20 weeks) it would have made me feel better - lol!

Hellbunny - good luck with appoint

can't remmember who mentioned burgen bread but I am living off it - it's fine for my sugars, even four slices with sarnies at lunch and I love it. Not much variety though, I eat it for breakfast and lunch !


----------



## cherryglitter

i think i might have to change my bread. i've nearly finished this loaf so will spend a bit more on the next one and get something 'decent'! bread is so expensive, stupid!

i had two pieces of toast this morning and readings were 8.3 two hours later. bread does not agree with me if i eat it on it's own. 

i had a really bad stomach last night :sick: TMI i know. it was awful. i think it's because i've had such a big change!


----------



## cherryglitter

i know what i meant to ask, if you have GD are you classed as a high risk pregnancy? i assume you are..


----------



## sayer82

hello everyone i found out last Friday that i failed the gtt and have an appt with the diabetic nurse this Friday. they have said I'll monitor my levels and change my diet to begin with. i have an appt with my consultant tomorrow and will hopefully be getting a growth scan asap . i wouldn't have known i had GD as i had a growth scan at 29 weeks due to my blood pressure being high since booking appt and that showed baby was slightly bigger than average and weighed 3lbs 7oz but consultant was happy with baby and didn't offer any more scans but we had a private 3d scan booked for 31 weeks and this showed babys estimated weight was 5lbs 1oz and she was measuring 2-3 weeks ahead and babybond advised i see my midwife and get checked for gd so here i am lol so glad we had private scan and this wouldn't have got picked up. does anyone have any tips to help me out with diet until i see diabetic nurse Friday i know i can't monitor bs levels yet but don't wanna just eat what i normally eat as don't wanna affect bubs in anyway as much as i can.

Jess


----------



## waitandsee

sayer82 said:


> . does anyone have any tips to help me out with diet until i see diabetic nurse Friday

Yep just scroll back a few pages in this thread. There is plenty of information right there :thumbup:


----------



## sthorp1179

Obviously cut out the sugar as much as possible and try and eat a balanced low fat high protein diet with complex carbs. Hopefully you will be ok when you figure out with your bs monitor what works for you and you will be ok just diet controlling.

I wouldn't worry too much about the scans showing a big baby the weight estimates can be a pound or two off as they were in my case my last pregnancy at a 5 week scan showing 8lb 10oz and a week later my son was born at 36+2 weighing in 7lb 10oz.

Yes Cherry GD does mean that you will be classed as a high risk pregnancy although if you have good control over your sugars then you may be able to talk yourself down to low risk (thats what I'm hoping for anyway)


----------



## marley79

Sayer - I found out with my little girl at 32 weeks thru a scan. I had a low lying placenta and the sonographer happened to notice her tummy was measuring ahead (classic sign). My consultant tried to talk me out of having the gtt but i did and it was positive, though didn't find out til 34 weeks so only had a month of managing blood sugars before she was born. If it makes anyone feel better - I had obviously gone a long time undiagnosed. Mt daughter was born 38plus 4 with no blood sugars problems and is now a fiesty soon to be one year old.
cherry you're bloods are high - hopefulyl metformin will kick in. are you on two monring and night. i was told they are happy to go to 4x500mg in a day before insulin.


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm currently on 1000mg tablet in the morning and 1000mg in the evening! this is the first day though. 

just doing my sugars now....


5.7 :happydance: (2 hours after tea!) fingers crossed i can just be diet and metformin controlled!!


----------



## sthorp1179

cherryglitter said:


> i'm currently on 1000mg tablet in the morning and 1000mg in the evening! this is the first day though.
> 
> just doing my sugars now....
> 
> 
> 5.7 :happydance: (2 hours after tea!) fingers crossed i can just be diet and metformin controlled!!

Woohoo for good bs figures :happydance:


----------



## emerald78

I was put on metformin today 500mg once at tea time and then once in a morning as from Friday. :cry: Its only for my fasting sugars as they are really pleased with my post meal sugars. 

I suppose we are high risk but only in a sense of the baby and the medication not in the sense of high chances of mortality. We just need closely monitoring to make sure all is ok. 

I have a scan booked in next week. Can't wait to see baby again.
They have said that they will discuss delivery with me at 38 weeks, but do not like to induce unless they have to. Which suits me fine as they would have to have a good reason to do so. My Consultant doesn't like to estimate weight as he thinks its too unrealiable. THye do the measurements though and go by them. They only like to induce if you look favourable or if baby is showing to be too large. They don't like to do it as the chances of CSection go up which they try to avoid. As this is my second they have said that if I do need to be induced then my chances of a CSection are lower as my body should remember what to do. (I hope so). They will let you go to 40.5 or 41.5 I can't rember which. I am just hoping that as my daughter came on her due date this baby will be the same or a bit earlier to avoid any intervention. 

Cherry - Burgen bread is 1pound at Asda at the minute and it ws at morrisons the other week to so its not much more expensive. Normally its 1.40. Get a few loafs and freeze them.


----------



## emerald78

sayer82 said:


> hello everyone i found out last Friday that i failed the gtt and have an appt with the diabetic nurse this Friday. they have said I'll monitor my levels and change my diet to begin with. i have an appt with my consultant tomorrow and will hopefully be getting a growth scan asap . i wouldn't have known i had GD as i had a growth scan at 29 weeks due to my blood pressure being high since booking appt and that showed baby was slightly bigger than average and weighed 3lbs 7oz but consultant was happy with baby and didn't offer any more scans but we had a private 3d scan booked for 31 weeks and this showed babys estimated weight was 5lbs 1oz and she was measuring 2-3 weeks ahead and babybond advised i see my midwife and get checked for gd so here i am lol so glad we had private scan and this wouldn't have got picked up. does anyone have any tips to help me out with diet until i see diabetic nurse Friday i know i can't monitor bs levels yet but don't wanna just eat what i normally eat as don't wanna affect bubs in anyway as much as i can.
> 
> Best thing to do is search low GI diets. Meals should contain good carbs such as brown rice, wholewheat pasta, boiled/steamed pots with protien and veg. Have meals in small portions. No processed/ready made meals. Low GI snacks 2 hours, fruit or oatcakes, low sugar yoghurt and fruit. Google gi snack and loads of suggestions will come up.
> 
> Basically you will have breakfast (try and avoid cereal as these tend to cause high blood sugars) porridge and fruit or multigrain bread/toast, then two/three hours later have a snack. Min two/three hours have lunch, (sandwich, clear soup or lentil soup) two/three hours after that have a snack. Dinner have meat/fish with veg and pots or spag bol or chilli just small meals. No overloading of carbs. Before bed have a snack agian. Oat cakes are great or fruit with yoghurt Alpro soya is good or greek yoghurt.
> 
> You will probably get fed up of eating or thinking of food but its not all bad better than have a 14pound baby coming out of you!!!!
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## HellBunny

Didn't have to go on insulin today as they don't want to risk me going hypo, some of my sugars are non diabetic, others are in the 7's and 8's but there is no correlation to what i'm eating! Trying to stay positive though seems i've got ages to go. Got my scan appointments, 28th feb, 27th march and 28th april :)


----------



## scarlett_s

So just a quick question. If you forget to test 2 hours after eating do you still test when you remember or do you not test and just test after the next meal? 

I tend to still test when I remember or can (I have an almost 4 year old so sometimes I can not get to my testing kit exactly 2 hrs after eating) and then mark it down, like tonight I tested 2 and a half hours after eating and I was 4.8 so I am guessing it wasn't to much above that at 2 hrs past.


----------



## lhamil88

hi, hope your all getting along ok with medication/ diet ect, 

i have another appt at the hospital today got a scan, see the consultant and the diabetic clinic, takes a good 4 hours to get through all this :( ... 

so far i've had a week on insulin injections, i got started on 6 units 4 times a day and have now gone up to 10 units of novorapid before each meal and 8 units of levemir before bed...

and my sugars are STILL high- like 8s and 9s i can't believe just how rubish my diet has been before being diagnosed and how intolerent i am of sugars, it's at the point at the mo that i feel like ican't eat ANY carbs :( not good considering thats all i use to eat lol


----------



## Kristysbump

Aww I love my carbs as well are you testing one hour after meals or two? Belt diagnosed and can't remember what the lady on the phone said. Mine have been 5.2 mostly an hour after with one 7.5


----------



## marley79

kirsty - very jealous of your 5.2 1 hour after meals. Are you on medication?

How come some of us test 1 hour and some two? I test one hour after which I'm told my consultant wants under 7 and on another note it says 2hrs under 6.7 (but I'm not doing those).

Will everyone message if they are doing one or two hours after and what they've been told to keep under. I'm really curious.

Anyone any ideas for lunch? I'm struggling to eat aything other than bread (sanwishes or toast) and now it's starting to get high on that. I'm eating with protein but I need to make sure I am having some carbs. I can't do crisps or porridge and oatcakes not good for me.


----------



## emerald78

marley79 said:


> kirsty - very jealous of your 5.2 1 hour after meals. Are you on medication?
> 
> How come some of us test 1 hour and some two? I test one hour after which I'm told my consultant wants under 7 and on another note it says 2hrs under 6.7 (but I'm not doing those).
> 
> Will everyone message if they are doing one or two hours after and what they've been told to keep under. I'm really curious.
> 
> Anyone any ideas for lunch? I'm struggling to eat aything other than bread (sanwishes or toast) and now it's starting to get high on that. I'm eating with protein but I need to make sure I am having some carbs. I can't do crisps or porridge and oatcakes not good for me.

I have been asked to test two hours afters meals to achieve under 7 and for fasting sugars under 5.5.

Lunch Lentil soup? Salad? Cheese & Crackers, homemade leek and potatoe soup? Jkt potato or homemade potatoe skins? spag bol? pasta salad with tuna? Houmous and crackers? Omlette with ham, cheese, mushrooms and tomatoes? Fruit salad and yoghurt? 

Not all these are possible if you work granted. If I think of anymore I will put them on. These the types of things I eat at work and at weekends?


----------



## puggyflump

Hi all :hi:

This morning I went for a 2 hour GTT test and it was a disaster. I have been suffering from hyperemesis since week 7 of my pregnancy and am still being sick nearly everyday, even though i'm on medication. Anyway I got to the local community hospital, had my blood taken and was then given the glucose solution. I managed to get it all down (even though it was sooooo disgustingly sweet) and the nurse said that if i promised not to do anything and just sit still I could go home and wait for the two hours and then come back for the next bloods. 
I left the hospital and headed for home (only 5 mins away) and wasn't feeling too bad until I suddenly threw up all over my car and myself, brilliant :cry: 
I had no warning it just happened, so what a waste of time :dohh:

I got home, phoned the hospital and was told by the nurse that they were expecting me to be sick because of my hyperemesis and that I should still come back in the two hour time slot.
I have had my second bloods taken and the nurse has sent them off having written on them that I was sick within 10 minutes of drinking. She also put that it is my midwifes fault for sending me when she knew about the hyperemesis.

Anyway what do you think I should do now? The nurses think that I will be sick again in a retest due to my body rejecting the glucose but my midwife wants me to keep retaking it.


----------



## sthorp1179

If i were you i would give it one more shot perhaps staying at the hospital this time (much more convenient to be sick at hospital with sick bowls at hand). If that fails then i personally would refuse further testing unless they give you an anti emetic unless there is a strong suspicion of gd. Maybe try testing your sugars on a home glucose meter and keeping an eye on the levels. If at first thing in the morning they are over 5.5 mmol or 2 hrs after meals they are over 7.0 then you probably have gd and should inform your midwife for referral to the diabetic team.


----------



## lhamil88

i have now been given an increased dosage on both forms of insulin i'm on- so 14 for novorapid and 10 for levemir....i have been told to test an hour after meals and aim for under 7 and fastiong bloods of under 5

unfortunatly little man is measuring big for gestation so looks like even if i do get my bs sorted out i'll be heading for induction at 38 weeks


----------



## HellBunny

Feeling like a failure, why is it so difficult to balance ketones and a decent reading? Think i am going to have to be honest and tell them the reason i've been getting normal readings is because i'm really scrimping on my carb intake, its the only way i can get a good morning reading. Seems like forever until my due date.


----------



## emerald78

lhamil88 said:


> i have now been given an increased dosage on both forms of insulin i'm on- so 14 for novorapid and 10 for levemir....i have been told to test an hour after meals and aim for under 7 and fastiong bloods of under 5
> 
> unfortunatly little man is measuring big for gestation so looks like even if i do get my bs sorted out i'll be heading for induction at 38 weeks

What are you measuring as? Is this from a scan or measuring yourl fungal. size? Just interested as I have my scan on Tuesday. I want to be prepared! X


----------



## emerald78

HellBunny said:


> Feeling like a failure, why is it so difficult to balance ketones and a decent reading? Think i am going to have to be honest and tell them the reason i've been getting normal readings is because i'm really scrimping on my carb intake, its the only way i can get a good morning reading. Seems like forever until my due date.

You shouldn't feel like a failure at all you are doing everything you can to keep blood sugars low to protect your baby and to take care of yourself. Its not as if you are binging on things you shouldn't daily as you are without will power

Don't feel defeated but yes, you must be honest with them. They are there to help. X x x x.


----------



## marley79

puggy - shocking you were sent home. personally think you need to speak to a diabetic MW and get given a glucose home monitor - they do not have to diagnose from a GTT but can be done by tracking your sugars over a few days by pricking your finger whilst eating normally. I have not had GTT in this pregnancy but that was done as it was early and I had morning sickness and they said they would not put me through it so we used the meter. xxx


----------



## marley79

ps failed gtt in last pregnancy so maybe that's why they were happy to do that with me. xxx


----------



## sayer82

i am not happy after my meeting with consultant i was her last appt and she was over an hour late seeing me then spent all of 10 mins with me and has said she will not scan me unless my levels are high when i start monitoring next week and this is how rushed they were today she plotted the measurements from my private scan onto chart even though she said couldn't rely on them as not done by her she said baby measuring within guidelines but I've just checked it and she's plotted it as if scan was done this week at 33 weeks so it would look normal for this stage as baby was measuring few weeks ahead at scan 2 weeks ago she should have plotted it at 31 weeks which would show baby to be measuring way above the percentile line stupid woman


----------



## LJ Junior

Hi all, I'm new to the GD thing and just had my appointment with the dietician this morning and got my testing equipment. I've learned a lot from reading this thread back.
I have one question right now- when they say to test 2 hours after eating, is that timed from when you START eating or STOP eating? It took me 30 minutes to eat lunch and don't know if I should test in 2 hours or 90 minutes!
If any of you know I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## sthorp1179

I always timed it from when i finished eating


----------



## puggyflump

marley79 said:


> puggy - shocking you were sent home. personally think you need to speak to a diabetic MW and get given a glucose home monitor - they do not have to diagnose from a GTT but can be done by tracking your sugars over a few days by pricking your finger whilst eating normally. I have not had GTT in this pregnancy but that was done as it was early and I had morning sickness and they said they would not put me through it so we used the meter. xxx

Hi, thanks for your reply. I'm going to ask my midwife about a monitor as there is no way i'm ever going to keep the glucose down. I did ask today (after the test) if there was any other way and the nurse said "no, you have to do the gtt" I'm seeing my consultant on Wednesday next week so I will also ask her about the monitor xx


----------



## emerald78

LJ Junior said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the GD thing and just had my appointment with the dietician this morning and got my testing equipment. I've learned a lot from reading this thread back.
> I have one question right now- when they say to test 2 hours after eating, is that timed from when you START eating or STOP eating? It took me 30 minutes to eat lunch and don't know if I should test in 2 hours or 90 minutes!
> If any of you know I'd appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!

I also test from when I have finished eating.


----------



## LJ Junior

Thanks for the replies on the timing! So far so good with my numbers for lunch!


----------



## lhamil88

emerald78 said:


> What are you measuring as? Is this from a scan or measuring yourl fungal. size? Just interested as I have my scan on Tuesday. I want to be prepared! X

yes it's from scan measurements, they mesure babys thigh bone, stomach and head...as i say there only ESTIMATE size but his thigh was at 34 weeks, head at 34.4 and stomach at 36, these measurements apparently put him at about 5 1/2 lb wich is bis for the 32 weeks that i'm at.

apparently the most significant measurement is the stomach because if your diabetic it means baby has to produce more insulin and so will make babys liver larger and so make the stomach measurments ahead of schedual.

i've only had my bump measurments done once and appatently there bang on...but i suppose we'll see

hope this helps, and good luck for Tue:thumbup:


----------



## cherryglitter

i was in the hospital last night :nope:
i felt so crap all day yesterday. i had loads of pain in my pelvis and pressure in my bum. :/
i was really breathless too. my sugar levels were all okay though which is one good thing. i think the metformin twice a day is really sorting me out. fingers crossed i don't need insulin. 

so yeah, the doctor at the hospital just said i've got a 'viral illness' hence why i'm feeling so rubbish. he also said to just hold out until the 30th when i see my consultant as they'll discuss the size of the baby etc with me. 

not long now :(


----------



## Kristysbump

I have a question when doing morning sugar test is it ok to be 6.1 and over 5.5 just. Curious from what everyone knows ?


----------



## HellBunny

Kristysbump said:


> I have a question when doing morning sugar test is it ok to be 6.1 and over 5.5 just. Curious from what everyone knows ?

Mine generally like my morning numbers to be below 5.5, they don't mind the odd reading of 6 but i'd ask them to be sure xx


----------



## HellBunny

Cherryglitter i hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## cherryglitter

my morning sugars are always awful... :nope:


----------



## marley79

get well soon cherryglitter. Good news about metfromin.

kirsty are you on meds at all in the evening - I was told they help your morning sugars. they want mine under 5.5 ideally under 5.
x


----------



## gigglebox

Hey ladies I have kind of an odd question and wasn't sure where to go with it...

the doctor said my baby is measuring large, but I tested negative for GD. did any of your doctors say anything about sugar alone causing the baby to be large? my little guy is measuring 2 weeks ahead...he has been gradually getting ahead of schedule so I thought for sure I'd fail my GTT but all was well...

In the meantime I am struggling with a low sugar diet :( it's all I seem to want to eat! I technically am not in need of GD support, but any suggestions/support on dealing with an adjusted diet would be helpful :thumpup:

Thanks ladies, hope you are all carrying on well :hugs:

Cherryglitter I hope you kick that illness soon; being sick and pregnant is the worst!


----------



## scarlett_s

gigglebox said:


> In the meantime I am struggling with a low sugar diet :( it's all I seem to want to eat! I technically am not in need of GD support, but any suggestions/support on dealing with an adjusted diet would be helpful :thumpup:
> 
> !

I find that when I first start coming off of a high sugar diet all I crave is sugar and carbs pregnant or not. I think it is because your body gets used to the glucose rush. If you can get past the first few days/weeks of limited sugar then you do crave it less. 

What my nutritionist had me do when I was overhauling my diet was to eat 4 days on plan (limited carbs and when I did they were mostly high fibre and complex, very little sugar (I actually gave up any kind of sugar for about 45 days), protein with every meal and snack, limit my fruit to 3 servings a day at snack time,3-4 servings of dairy a day and lots of veggies. Then on the fifth day I would have one meal were I would have whatever I wanted. This really helped me to stick to my plan as I didn't feel deprived and knew I could have my craving in a few days.

Now if I want chocolate I will get a really high quality kind that is a bit darker and have a limited amount 20g but will savour it and fit it into my snack plan (I have that as my carb)


----------



## cherryglitter

as above, it's gotten a lot easier. the first few days were the hardest for me with not 'wanting' sugary stuff all the time. 

i spoke to the diabetes nurse today. i'm going in on monday as they want to start me on insulin. i read my readings out to her and she said it's definitely the morning levels that need sorting. my evening ones are perfect now. she said something about having two shots a day? one background shot and something else.. i'm sure i'll find out more on monday.


----------



## waitandsee

If you crave something sweet, get berries cause they are very low in sugar and stir them in yoghurt, or freeze them as ice cream replacement. Works really well!


----------



## sayer82

just got back from seeing the diabetic nurse for first time now have my monitor and have given me leaflet with alternative foods on which are low sugar. they have said not to diet and more or less eat what i eat now just avoid sugar as much as possible i have to test 1 hour after eating breakfast lunch and dinner and not to test before as not required and as long as numbers come back below 7.8 this is fine and if i get above this on 3 occasions over few days/week then i will be put on metaformin. 
Jess


----------



## Kristysbump

What is everyones fasting sugars in the morning , mine is usually 5.8 dis any of yoU get Put on insulin


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm being started on insulin due to morning levels and most of mine have been just above 8 or just above 6.


----------



## HellBunny

Mine are between 4-6mmol, ideally less than 5.5mmol are good x


----------



## Bats11

Hi ladies hope i can join in, im in australia & they test your fasting sugar at 6wks mine was 5.5, they like it to be under 5 so im classed as having gestational diabetes.

In 1st tri i wasnt craving sugary things at all its only been in my second tri. Ive been managing well my morning glucose has been under 5 most days but if ive been naughty the night before it will be around the 5-5.5 range.

Has anyone found that they're not putting on much weight because of gd? The only thing growing with me is my belly & boobs.


----------



## Bats11

Some days i could eat a big fat chocolate cake but stop myself cause i feel guilty grrr

With my 1st preg i put on 18kilos & with my 2nd i put on 21kilos cause i never had to watch what i ate, so not fair!


----------



## cherryglitter

i had a lot of weight beforehand, if anything i'm losing!


----------



## waitandsee

My weight gain completely stopped since the diagnosis at 27W (its fluctuating a bit) but I put on way too much beforehand in 1st and 2nd tri (~15kg, not sure since I haven't been weighed until 14W). I basically puffed up everywhere right after having my BFP and looked terrible until i had a proper bump.


----------



## lhamil88

just to put my pre-diagnosis 'diet' in perspective since i started eating a low GI diet i'v lost 6lb in 2 weeks and the midwife and consultant think thats good lol. think at this rate i'll weigh less when i'm full term than i did when i got pregnant lol.


----------



## Bats11

Mmm so im not the only one, thats good! Im sure if i wasnt watching what i ate i would have put on more then just bump weight by now.


----------



## HellBunny

I've gained 6lbs so far, i was underweight pre pregnancy so wasn't too bothered about how much i gained, will be happy if i don't put more than another 20lb on. Last time i gained 40lb (wasn't diagnosed until 34 weeks but had GD for who knows how long) so i ate what i wanted up until then. Lost 11lb in 5 weeks due to diet changes. I'm always hungry these days hopefully they will put me on insulin soon so i can eat a decent meal


----------



## Bats11

HellBunny said:


> I'm always hungry these days hopefully they will put me on insulin soon so i can eat a decent meal

So you dont mind going on insulin?? Im going to try my best to avoid it, i cant stand needles.

I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:


----------



## Bats11

Hellbunny do you like eating eggs or chicken, i find i can eat quite a bit of this & my glucose levels wont be affected, just a suggestion.


----------



## Kristysbump

It's so weird I went out today and ate steak chips and lemonaide and had a 7.2 reading after 1 hour but had higher when I just have burgeon bread ??? This happen to anyone else


----------



## Bats11

Kristysbump said:


> It's so weird I went out today and ate steak chips and lemonaide and had a 7.2 reading after 1 hour but had higher when I just have burgeon bread ??? This happen to anyone else

I to find with that bread my glucose goes up.

What i found intertesting is eating kfc my glucose level is fine, but eating mcdonalds my glucose goes through the roof hmm!!


----------



## Kristysbump

I don't want tO go on insulin so should I just cut it out ? Not sure what to do I might have to talk to the educator


----------



## cherryglitter

i've heard mcdonalds' are terrible for sugar levels!


----------



## HellBunny

Bats11 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm always hungry these days hopefully they will put me on insulin soon so i can eat a decent meal
> 
> So you dont mind going on insulin?? Im going to try my best to avoid it, i cant stand needles.
> 
> I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:Click to expand...

Up until a few days ago the thought on injecting myself scared the life out of me, but i'm getting ketones alot because i can't eat many carbs and its very dangerous for the baby, i do like eggs and chicken and i'm okay with those but even with a small amount of carbs added my levels are now going high xx

Also i've been told the needle will only be 4mm, which doesn't seem too bad, i thought it was the size of a needle used to take a blood sample lol


----------



## lhamil88

Bats11 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm always hungry these days hopefully they will put me on insulin soon so i can eat a decent meal
> 
> So you dont mind going on insulin?? Im going to try my best to avoid it, i cant stand needles.
> 
> I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:Click to expand...




Kristysbump said:


> It's so weird I went out today and ate steak chips and lemonaide and had a 7.2 reading after 1 hour but had higher when I just have burgeon bread ??? This happen to anyone else

if you want me to the next time i inject i will add a pic of the needle i use to put in in some perspecctive for you?....


----------



## lhamil88

Kristysbump said:


> It's so weird I went out today and ate steak chips and lemonaide and had a 7.2 reading after 1 hour but had higher when I just have burgeon bread ??? This happen to anyone else

apparently the protine in the meat works as a catalist to help your insulin break down the sugar in the carbs, but if you miss out the protine the carbs just turn strait into sugar you just need to find the right balance:thumbup:


----------



## HellBunny

lhamil88 said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm always hungry these days hopefully they will put me on insulin soon so i can eat a decent meal
> 
> So you dont mind going on insulin?? Im going to try my best to avoid it, i cant stand needles.
> 
> I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristysbump said:
> 
> 
> It's so weird I went out today and ate steak chips and lemonaide and had a 7.2 reading after 1 hour but had higher when I just have burgeon bread ??? This happen to anyone elseClick to expand...
> 
> if you want me to the next time i inject i will add a pic of the needle i use to put in in some perspecctive for you?....Click to expand...

Thats really helpful, thankyou x


----------



## lhamil88

this is a 4mm at the side of a 20p... i honestly can't even feel it anymore :coffee:when i inject and i was SO scared of injections before that i got a cold sweat the first time i saw this :dohh:lol
 



Attached Files:







Photo0047.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Elisheva009

Does anyone know if there are any other tests for GD other than the GTT?

I am sooo scared to have the test :-( I am still getting nausea from time to time, have a major phobia of vomitting and don't know how I can cope with this test.

I'm also in Italy and don't speak the language well and I haven't exactly been treated well when I've gone for other blood tests so that's freaking me out too.

My obstetrician wants me to have the test because my "fasting" glucose test was towards the higher end of the normal range at 24 weeks but I had not actually been told to fast for it so ate 3 ginger biscuits and a few sips of fruit juice while waiting to go in for the test so it was not really fasting. I repeated the test at 27 weeks, this time I really did fast and the result was quite a bit lower but the ob still thinks it is on the high side so wants me to do the GTT.


----------



## waitandsee

Bats11 said:


> I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:

:shock: that wasn't necessarily a better choice. The total sugar from the cookie and the milo probably was substantial. 
Although the chocolate cake has more fat.


----------



## HellBunny

lhamil88 said:


> this is a 4mm at the side of a 20p... i honestly can't even feel it anymore :coffee:when i inject and i was SO scared of injections before that i got a cold sweat the first time i saw this :dohh:lol

That doesn't look too bad, i bet though the first few times i will panic sooo much! lol. I remember when i first started finger pricking with my glucose monitor i shaked before i did it, and now its so easy xx


----------



## tabathavm

Had my baby boy Friday 13th @ 2:44.
Heres my birth story: https://www.babyandbump.com/labour-birth/859296-tabathavm-had-my-baby-boy.html


----------



## izzy29

Hi, sorry to jump onto this thread, I don't belong here just yet but could. I am being sent for GTT as my first baby was 10.13 1/2lbs. are being overweight and have a big baby indicators for GD?


----------



## Kristysbump

The needle doesn't look so bad when I see it. What a nice birth story did you have gd?? I really still want a. Natural birth


----------



## Bats11

HellBunny said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm always hungry these days hopefully they will put me on insulin soon so i can eat a decent meal
> 
> So you dont mind going on insulin?? Im going to try my best to avoid it, i cant stand needles.
> 
> I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Up until a few days ago the thought on injecting myself scared the life out of me, but i'm getting ketones alot because i can't eat many carbs and its very dangerous for the baby, i do like eggs and chicken and i'm okay with those but even with a small amount of carbs added my levels are now going high xx
> 
> Also i've been told the needle will only be 4mm, which doesn't seem too bad, i thought it was the size of a needle used to take a blood sample lolClick to expand...

Ok i understand now, i was told the as the months go on our insulin gets slower mmm & the needle is tiny actually, so I guess it wont be that bad.


----------



## Bats11

izzy29 said:


> Hi, sorry to jump onto this thread, I don't belong here just yet but could. I am being sent for GTT as my first baby was 10.13 1/2lbs. are being overweight and have a big baby indicators for GD?

Wow big baby! Lovely birth story!


----------



## Bats11

waitandsee said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:
> 
> :shock: that wasn't necessarily a better choice. The total sugar from the cookie and the milo probably was substantial.
> Although the chocolate cake has more fat.Click to expand...

Yeah I know, I just had to have something to take away the sugar craving, although I do find having milk & milo is ok, im really loving milk but has to have milo in it.

Waitandsee can you tell me what you do if you get a sugar craving?


----------



## HellBunny

izzy29 said:


> Hi, sorry to jump onto this thread, I don't belong here just yet but could. I am being sent for GTT as my first baby was 10.13 1/2lbs. are being overweight and have a big baby indicators for GD?

Hi yes those are two risk factors for gestational diabetes, when do you have your test?x


----------



## HellBunny

Congrats Tabathavm! :D xx


----------



## izzy29

HellBunny said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, sorry to jump onto this thread, I don't belong here just yet but could. I am being sent for GTT as my first baby was 10.13 1/2lbs. are being overweight and have a big baby indicators for GD?
> 
> Hi yes those are two risk factors for gestational diabetes, when do you have your test?xClick to expand...

Not sure yet. Mw just told me at booking in apt that I would be sent for one. I should really start watching my diet!


----------



## HellBunny

Izzy, Just cut down on the sugar for now, i had GD with my first baby and they was going to send me for a GTT at 16 weeks this time round, if that came back normal then i would have another at 28 weeks. I did request a test earlier though (6ish weeks) as i just wanted to catch it early and i did have it though they think i'm type 1. Hopefully you won't have it, some people just have bigger babies than average so don't fret too much x


----------



## lhamil88

tabathavm - he is beautiful!

hope my induction goes that well lol


----------



## Jade_Kitten

hey everyone

its been awhile since i posted on this thread. i have been doing good on the insulin and its not as hard and upsetting as i thought. the shots dont hurt at all im amazed. my doctors are really happy with my blood sugars even though i tend to get upset if they go even a little out of range. i got my csection scheduled finally...its february 3rd. so excited. :)

good luck to you all :)


----------



## emerald78

:[/QUOTE]yes it's from scan measurements, they mesure babys thigh bone, stomach and head...as i say there only ESTIMATE size but his thigh was at 34 weeks, head at 34.4 and stomach at 36, these measurements apparently put him at about 5 1/2 lb wich is bis for the 32 weeks that i'm at.

apparently the most significant measurement is the stomach because if your diabetic it means baby has to produce more insulin and so will make babys liver larger and so make the stomach measurments ahead of schedual.

i've only had my bump measurments done once and appatently there bang on...but i suppose we'll see

hope this helps, and good luck for Tue:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thank you. Thats really helpful. I have instructed OH to take the measurements down as its difficult for me to do when laid down and the screen is not at the best angle and they don''t tell you these things at my hospital.


----------



## emerald78

cherryglitter said:


> i was in the hospital last night :nope:
> i felt so crap all day yesterday. i had loads of pain in my pelvis and pressure in my bum. :/
> i was really breathless too. my sugar levels were all okay though which is one good thing. i think the metformin twice a day is really sorting me out. fingers crossed i don't need insulin.
> 
> so yeah, the doctor at the hospital just said i've got a 'viral illness' hence why i'm feeling so rubbish. he also said to just hold out until the 30th when i see my consultant as they'll discuss the size of the baby etc with me.
> 
> not long now :(

Hope you are feeling better X


----------



## emerald78

Jade_Kitten said:


> hey everyone
> 
> its been awhile since i posted on this thread. i have been doing good on the insulin and its not as hard and upsetting as i thought. the shots dont hurt at all im amazed. my doctors are really happy with my blood sugars even though i tend to get upset if they go even a little out of range. i got my csection scheduled finally...its february 3rd. so excited. :)
> 
> good luck to you all :)

Thats great news. So they are leaving you to a week before then. Thats good news. All the best and good luck with the insulin. X


----------



## waitandsee

Bats11 said:


> waitandsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:
> 
> :shock: that wasn't necessarily a better choice. The total sugar from the cookie and the milo probably was substantial.
> Although the chocolate cake has more fat.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know, I just had to have something to take away the sugar craving, although I do find having milk & milo is ok, im really loving milk but has to have milo in it.
> 
> Waitandsee can you tell me what you do if you get a sugar craving?Click to expand...

Hi, yes sure..

my top 1 thing to eat for sugar cravings is berries, frozen or fresh. I make smoothies with the frozen ones or just pour milk over them. If you feel chocolate, you can buy the 80% one (very dark) and either eat it like that, or shred it with a knife and sprinkle over your berries, or melt it in a pot with milk to get a hot chocolate :)

Both of these things have almost no carbs :thumbup:


----------



## emerald78

Well as from yesterday I have started taking 2 metformin tablets and my RLT to aid the birth especially if I have to be induced.

My sugars are still low and my fasting sugars are getting better so the metformin could have already started work. Luckily I have not had any side effects. One things though I am so fed up of eating!!!! I have lowered my portions but when it comes to eating again I am still full its driving me insane. 

On a good baby note, we have put the crib up today, so thats very exciting and unlike last time I have started to pack my bag, i have bought the little bits for it like dispoable underwear, sanitary towels. I also have a box of toberlone to put in it for after the birth!!!

Really looking forwarding to the scan on tuesday. I cant wait to see the baby again and hopefully its not going to be the size of a bus!!!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

emerald78 said:


> Jade_Kitten said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone
> 
> its been awhile since i posted on this thread. i have been doing good on the insulin and its not as hard and upsetting as i thought. the shots dont hurt at all im amazed. my doctors are really happy with my blood sugars even though i tend to get upset if they go even a little out of range. i got my csection scheduled finally...its february 3rd. so excited. :)
> 
> good luck to you all :)
> 
> Thats great news. So they are leaving you to a week before then. Thats good news. All the best and good luck with the insulin. XClick to expand...

i will be 39 weeks and 1 day....they said if my sugars would get bad i would go even a week earlier than that but im fine so that is when he will be born unless i go into labor earlier :)


----------



## emerald78

Jade_Kitten said:


> emerald78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade_Kitten said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone
> 
> its been awhile since i posted on this thread. i have been doing good on the insulin and its not as hard and upsetting as i thought. the shots dont hurt at all im amazed. my doctors are really happy with my blood sugars even though i tend to get upset if they go even a little out of range. i got my csection scheduled finally...its february 3rd. so excited. :)
> 
> good luck to you all :)
> 
> Thats great news. So they are leaving you to a week before then. Thats good news. All the best and good luck with the insulin. XClick to expand...
> 
> i will be 39 weeks and 1 day....they said if my sugars would get bad i would go even a week earlier than that but im fine so that is when he will be born unless i go into labor earlier :)Click to expand...

Brilliant. Good luck!


----------



## Jade_Kitten

thank you...good luck to you as well :)


----------



## HellBunny

Its my birthday tomorrow and my mum baked me a cake! :) she said she knows i can't eat it but she wanted me to have a cake for my birthday :cloud9: i nibbled a teeny bit of the sponge tested and my level was normal. May i will be making up for it! :haha:


----------



## waitandsee

HellBunny said:


> Its my birthday tomorrow and my mum baked me a cake! :) she said she knows i can't eat it but she wanted me to have a cake for my birthday :cloud9: i nibbled a teeny bit of the sponge tested and my level was normal. May i will be making up for it! :haha:

yay cake! Maybe you can keep nibbling away in small doses :flower:


----------



## Bats11

waitandsee said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waitandsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> I really want a chocolate cake with chocolate icing right now, but instead i had 1 choc biscuit & a cup of milk with milo, oh how sad:nope:
> 
> :shock: that wasn't necessarily a better choice. The total sugar from the cookie and the milo probably was substantial.
> Although the chocolate cake has more fat.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know, I just had to have something to take away the sugar craving, although I do find having milk & milo is ok, im really loving milk but has to have milo in it.
> 
> Waitandsee can you tell me what you do if you get a sugar craving?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, yes sure..
> 
> my top 1 thing to eat for sugar cravings is berries, frozen or fresh. I make smoothies with the frozen ones or just pour milk over them. If you feel chocolate, you can buy the 80% one (very dark) and either eat it like that, or shred it with a knife and sprinkle over your berries, or melt it in a pot with milk to get a hot chocolate :)
> 
> Both of these things have almost no carbs :thumbup:Click to expand...

That sounds great, thanks for that!!

I went to my neice's 21st yesterday & was naughty, had to have a piece of her yummy b'day cake, was too scared to check my sugar, although with everything I ate my morning sugars was 5.0 so im pretty impressed!!


----------



## Bats11

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HELLBUNNY, go on its not everyday we get to indulge so you have a good excuse!! So enjoy your birthday cake!!


----------



## HellBunny

haha thanks! :) i might have a small piece tomorrow just before we do a mammoth walk to the place we are going out for a meal, which should lower my levels? Exercise usually works for me (but i don't always have time to do it having a toddler, like after dinner for example with the dark nights now)


----------



## cherryglitter

happy birthday HB :happydance:


----------



## emerald78

Happy Birthday Hell Bunny. I hope the walk helps out with your blood sugars!!!


----------



## SKAV

*Happy Birthday HellBunny....hope your enjoying a piece of your cake *

Ladies..what do you think of this recipe, https://www.the-gi-diet.org/recipes/chocolate_mousse/ can I have it once in a while?? there are some great recipes there..

Especially today, I have a sweet tooth, I was crying earlier..I feel so bad without anything chocolatey, right now i don't have 80% fondent chocolate...need to do some shopping :(


----------



## Samah007

I just started my GD diet and I'm pretty depressed. I feel hungrier than ever. Does anybody know of foods that are low carb or no carbs but filling?


----------



## Dee_H

Whenever I need a filler..I go for salads or raw veggies.


----------



## Mbababy

Were your lil ones measuring ahead of schedule prior to your diagnosis? I'm just curious, as my lil one is measuring 2 weeks ahead at 26 weeks. I get the 1 hr test done on Thursday, and I am dreading it. I was just wondering if you ladies have found a correlation here. Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Bats11

Samah007 said:


> I just started my GD diet and I'm pretty depressed. I feel hungrier than ever. Does anybody know of foods that are low carb or no carbs but filling?

Whenever i want a filler i go for eggs or a chicken sandwich or toast with vegemite or peanut butter.


----------



## HellBunny

Ladies be careful on the no carb thing, ketones are produced when your body turns to fat reserves because of inadequate carb intake, just a heads up as i got a right telling off last time, they are more dangerous than high sugar xx

Thanks for the birthday messages :) had a meal out today, i skipped the cake though i felt guilty! haha, and 1.5 hours after i got back it was 6.1 (after a longish walk) so not too bad :)


----------



## HellBunny

Mbababy said:


> Were your lil ones measuring ahead of schedule prior to your diagnosis? I'm just curious, as my lil one is measuring 2 weeks ahead at 26 weeks. I get the 1 hr test done on Thursday, and I am dreading it. I was just wondering if you ladies have found a correlation here. Thanks in advance :flower:


My little boy was a couple of weeks ahead, he was born weighing 8lb 6oz but pushed out fairly easily! x


----------



## HellBunny

Samah007 said:


> I just started my GD diet and I'm pretty depressed. I feel hungrier than ever. Does anybody know of foods that are low carb or no carbs but filling?

I usually go for a wholegrain sadwich, with lots of tuna/sweetcorn, it fills me up pretty well x


----------



## Bats11

Mbababy said:


> Were your lil ones measuring ahead of schedule prior to your diagnosis? I'm just curious, as my lil one is measuring 2 weeks ahead at 26 weeks. I get the 1 hr test done on Thursday, and I am dreading it. I was just wondering if you ladies have found a correlation here. Thanks in advance :flower:

Ive only been to my 12wk scan & bubs was measuring spot on, my next scan is on the 1st of feb so we'll see & cant wait we will be finding out gender!!


----------



## Samah007

Thank you ladies. I spoke to the dietican and she wants me to take Glyburide in the evenings and in the morning because of my fasting glucose levels. She also suggested I add more protein to my snack. If that doesn't work she wants me to go on insulin. 

Has anyone taken Glyburide? There's so much conflicting information about it...


----------



## chinita

Samah007 said:


> Thank you ladies. I spoke to the dietican and she wants me to take Glyburide in the evenings and in the morning because of my fasting glucose levels. She also suggested I add more protein to my snack. If that doesn't work she wants me to go on insulin.
> 
> Has anyone taken Glyburide? There's so much conflicting information about it...

I've been on glyburide - and I'm hoping they prescribe it to me again... i was gestational diabetic with my 2nd pregnancy where they gave me the glyburide it worked really well.


----------



## chinita

Ok so I swung over from - Third trimester because my doctor just called me with my glucose results - granted i was already expecting to be diabetic because of predisposed history. She said i was 198 where the norm is 130 so there is no point in even giving me the 3 hr test. I havent been watching what i've been eating whatever I wanted, but I've been testing myself with the glucometer (although with pregnancy brain i forget.... a lot!) - anywho - my endrinologist doesnt believe in giving glyburide even though i've told him it worked fine for me in the past he says that he will be giving me insulin shot if my sugar levels dont go down with diet or eating properly. So here's my question I need a diet plan for gestational diabetes... where can i get one i plan to show him before i go to my next appt that i can keep my sugars under control with diet and exercise... I just need the diet plan anyone know where i can get one online?


----------



## emerald78

I Am seriously craving sweet things tonight. Its doing my head in. I just want chocolate!!!!


Good fillers are omlette or eggs with mushrooms. Ham, tomatoe etc or cheese on toast packed with mushrooms, tomatoes and ham. Also a small jkt pot with tuna. Or even fruit salad with alpro soya yoghurt. Hope that helps. X


----------



## emerald78

chinita said:


> Ok so I swung over from - Third trimester because my doctor just called me with my glucose results - granted i was already expecting to be diabetic because of predisposed history. She said i was 198 where the norm is 130 so there is no point in even giving me the 3 hr test. I havent been watching what i've been eating whatever I wanted, but I've been testing myself with the glucometer (although with pregnancy brain i forget.... a lot!) - anywho - my endrinologist doesnt believe in giving glyburide even though i've told him it worked fine for me in the past he says that he will be giving me insulin shot if my sugar levels dont go down with diet or eating properly. So here's my question I need a diet plan for gestational diabetes... where can i get one i plan to show him before i go to my next appt that i can keep my sugars under control with diet and exercise... I just need the diet plan anyone know where i can get one online?

I could not find a diet plan on line because what you do find is what works for one does not work for another. You need to cut out all sweet things out of your diet. Reduce your portions and eat little & often. Eat breakfast on a morning. Cereals like bran flakes or porridge. Yoghurt and fruit or multi grain bread. For lunch & dinner things like lean meat, pots and veg, meat & pasta & veg., clear soups or lentil soups, humous, fish, etc I was told that a third of your plate should be good carbs like potatoes, rice, pasta etc not chips etc. Ideally brown rice and wholewheat pasta. Two three hour after eating a meal you will need to have snacks, I generally. Eat oatcakes or fruit and alpro soya yoghurt or belvita biscuits. Hope this helps and good luck!!! X


----------



## chinita

Thank you - Ive just realized that my Dr gave me a sample diet plan with my glucometer (once again its the pregnancy brain) ok so now i have no excuse I'm going to go home and follow it to the T - I'm lucky im not having much cravings but I'll bet they start up the moment i limit myself with food. I'll also start doing light exercises after meals - Idk I've never been that high in my levels before and that was fasting!!! - my boys were 8lbs 10oz and 8lbs 3oz - i had glyburide on the last one, they told my i wasnt diabetic with my daughter (last pregnancy) and she weighed in at 9lbs 2oz - completely terrified me at the thought of her ruining my woohoo. Thankfully she was healthy how I managed to squeeze her out who knows but I'm not trying for another scare. Good luck to you ladies.:thumbup:


----------



## cherryglitter

first dose of insulin tonight! at 8pm. 
that's the 'background' shot. then i have the fast acting in the morning before breakfast. 
i must admit i'm feeling quite 'dodgy'

i don't know if that's down to tiredness as i was up at 5am and i've been to a funeral today. so i may just be feeling a little odd!


----------



## lhamil88

good luck with the shot cherry let us know how it goes!...and don't get down if it don't work strait away ... mine didn't x


----------



## emerald78

cherryglitter said:


> first dose of insulin tonight! at 8pm.
> that's the 'background' shot. then i have the fast acting in the morning before breakfast.
> i must admit i'm feeling quite 'dodgy'
> 
> i don't know if that's down to tiredness as i was up at 5am and i've been to a funeral today. so i may just be feeling a little odd!

I hope it brings down your fasting levels. Good luck. Sorry to hear you have been to a funeral. I hope you feel better soon and its not side effects of the insulin. X


----------



## cherryglitter

well sugar levels this morning on waking were 5.7. so looks like the insulin may have done something. 
after breakfast they were 6.7. think the fast acting insulin may have done something this morning.


----------



## emerald78

At least the Insulin is working Cherry. They are great figures. 

I had my scan today and all is well. Baby seems to be on track and my measurements were

HC = 302
AC = 276
FL = 66

Estimated weight is 4lb 5 ozs. 

So I am really really pleased. The diet has worked for baby and at the moment it looks like I won't be having a "monster baby!!" 

Baby was happy sucking away but not much movement whilst being scanned, although it was just before we went in and when we came out. 

Can't wait to go in to labour. I am trying to enjoy my final weeks of my final pregnancy but I just want my baby here now!!


----------



## cherryglitter

haha yay for no monster baby!! :happydance:


----------



## HellBunny

OMG!!
I got a 4.8 after breakfast!! I haven't had a number like that in weeks!!! I got a 7.5 after lunch, all i had was minstrone soup! Then a 4.3 after dinner which was shepherds pie with lots of veg. Best day for numbers in i don't know how long. On the downside i've not felt so great today, tired, drained, thirsty etc, occasional dizziness :(


----------



## Kristysbump

I have just been started on 8 units of insulin overnight I'm so scared my sugars will go to low but I don't want a monster baby should I take 6units or just do the 8?? Advise please some morning there 4.4 others there 5.8 5.2


----------



## cherryglitter

for some reason the insulin injections are starting to hurt. 
my levels were high this morning too. on waking they were 6.8 :(


----------



## cherryglitter

for some reason the insulin injections are starting to hurt. 
my levels were high this morning too. on waking they were 6.8 :(


----------



## lhamil88

cherry, where are you injecting as i find that some places are more senstive han others.

kirsty, 8 units is still a very low amount and you'll probably not see any results strait away but stick with it for a few days and see. i started on 6 unit and within 2 weeks i had to increase to 16 units before meal and 12 units before bed, and i still get some high readings.


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm doing it on my stomach. it's been fine though until today. 
i'm not feeling too good though so i'm wondering if that might be why. 

i may try in my leg tonight to see if that's any better. i rang the diabetes team today and they're ringing me back tomorrow as they might up my units.


----------



## cherryglitter

:nope: i'm craving some galaxy chocolate so badly. i just want something SWEET. 
feeling pretty down now!


----------



## SKAV

cherryglitter said:


> i'm doing it on my stomach. it's been fine though until today.
> i'm not feeling too good though so i'm wondering if that might be why.
> 
> i may try in my leg tonight to see if that's any better. i rang the diabetes team today and they're ringing me back tomorrow as they might up my units.

Here, in Italy they didn't want me to inject on the tummy, their preference were the thighs and arms. For some reason, for me, the thigh works more..maybe am wrong but my readings were perfect after injecting on the thigh:shrug: Try the places the doctors advised you..and about the chocolate craving, I had that yday and somehow resisted:cry: It's so hard and can't wait till the baby is here... Try some fondent chocolate like 80% like waitandsee advised or melt it and add some milk to have a chocolatey treat :D


----------



## lhamil88

if you have a co-op nearby? they do a fairtrade 85% coco bar and there lovely especially with a de-caf coffee and they have a REALY low sugar content for chocolate or even a muller light yoghurt vanilla with dark chocolate sprinkles in seem to do the trick for a pudding for me


----------



## Kristysbump

lhamil88 said:


> cherry, where are you injecting as i find that some places are more senstive han others.
> 
> kirsty, 8 units is still a very low amount and you'll probably not see any results strait away but stick with it for a few days and see. i started on 6 unit and within 2 weeks i had to increase to 16 units before meal and 12 units before bed, and i still get some high readings.

Jus curious as to what your readings were in the morning before you got he insulin? It's really helpful with the information though I didn't get enouh time with the educator to explain everything. Does it matter if I eat after or within a few hours of taking the night insulin


----------



## HellBunny

My first morning reading of 6! They will hate that :( all this is getting me down now, seems like i've had this for far too long, with Jayden i only found out at 34 weeks so only had a few weeks of it!


----------



## cherryglitter

my after breakfast reading this morning was 8.9 :nope: that was with insulin too.


----------



## marley79

Hellbunny I know how you feel, with my last they found out at 34 weeks and those 4 weeks were soo hard but now I'm looking back longingly at just 4 weeks of it, as opposed to a full 7 months grrr!
I'm not on insulin (yet) so sorry can't help out on that. I don't get sweet cravings as I've never had a sweet tooth but I get crisp cravings really badly - and they are awful for me and i love them!!! I find just eating a third of pack with my main meals and leaving the rest for hubby helps - so maybe just try a square of chocolate - really dark and suck it ever so slowly! xxx


----------



## marley79

ps when I had Poppy - my first night in hsopital i ate a pineapple sponge cake at about 3 in the morning while I was feeding her - it was the best thing ever -so just think of how lovely the chocolate will taste then. xxx


----------



## HellBunny

Ahhh i second that, my sister bought me a big bottle of irn bru, 3 huge dairy milk bars and a pack of jammy dodgers for after i'd had him, i pigged out on chocolate the night i had him and it was a pretty decent night considering i was in hospital with a 1 day old :rofl:


----------



## lhamil88

my morning readings were around 6-7 before insulin, now i have my night insulin at around the same time each night -between 10.30-11pm and my readings are now withing thw 3.5-5 mmol that i was suggested but just how high depends on what my numbers were after evening meal and weather i have a 'snack' after my meal


----------



## HellBunny

I'm unsure what to do.
I had my evening meal at 5:30pm, this is the most convenient time as LO goes to bed around 8pm so it gives him time to wind down etc.

My 1 hour reading was 6.5mmol.

at 9pm i had a slice of toast, my 1 hour reading after was 6.1mmol.


Out of curiosity i thought i would check before bed, i've just had a reading of 9.4mmol???

I've no idea why? I've not had anything since except sugar free drinks and water


----------



## Kristysbump

HellBunny said:


> I'm unsure what to do.
> I had my evening meal at 5:30pm, this is the most convenient time as LO goes to bed around 8pm so it gives him time to wind down etc.
> 
> My 1 hour reading was 6.5mmol.
> 
> at 9pm i had a slice of toast, my 1 hour reading after was 6.1mmol.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity i thought i would check before bed, i've just had a reading of 9.4mmol???
> 
> I've no idea why? I've not had anything since except sugar free drinks and water

I have had that happen before, mine was around the 9 mark , im going to tell he educators when i see them but dont want insulin as my level is below normal. Do you test from your first bite or when you finish ?


----------



## Bats11

Gosh hellbunny how can that happen, good question to ask the dietician.

Ive been bad today had 3 hot cinnamon dougnuts & now im going to the gym cause i feel so guilty :(


----------



## cherryglitter

don't forget ladies that our hormones wreak havoc with it all :hugs:


----------



## lhamil88

i had this a couple of times and found that 'sugar free' and 'no added sugar' drinks are completly different...the no added sugar stuff seems good but if it's a fruit based drink chances are it has LOTS of natural sugar in just like fresh orange juice. i fing sugar free cola is best or de-caf coffee with sweetex instead of sugar, i don't drink tea as i have low iron levels too and the tea stops iron absorbtion. last thing i want is iron tablets again lol


----------



## cherryglitter

iron tablets are horrible :sick: i've had to take them when i've not been pregnant before and they're gross!

black poo :rofl:


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> I'm unsure what to do.
> I had my evening meal at 5:30pm, this is the most convenient time as LO goes to bed around 8pm so it gives him time to wind down etc.
> 
> My 1 hour reading was 6.5mmol.
> 
> at 9pm i had a slice of toast, my 1 hour reading after was 6.1mmol.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity i thought i would check before bed, i've just had a reading of 9.4mmol???
> 
> I've no idea why? I've not had anything since except sugar free drinks and water

I've had this happen too - it is so demoralising! Actually it happened also after a slice of toast (well two) and I had nothing on the toast. I'm bemused as to why. I find when I've had bigger gaps between meals my readings are higher even if I hav eaten less.

My post lunch reading was 7 and I eat less than I normally do - I had two slices of bread with two boiled eggs and a pear. Really annoyed me that when i had that yesterday plus a few crisps and some cheese it was 5???


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks everyone :hugs:

I phoned her today at 3pm as i couldn't get through before then, she asked me at 3:15 if i could come down and start on insulin, i said there is no way i can get to it as they close at 4pm, i would of had to ask my mum to come over to mind jayden, or take him with me and i wouldnt of been able to concentrate as he gets very impatient! Also the buses wouldn't of gotten me down in time as its a 10 min walk to bus stop, 20 minute bus to town then a further 15 minute walk, and a taxi is £7 there and £7 back.. i felt awful saying i couldn't come in! So i am seeing her tuesday and she wants to put me on insulin.
My morning reading was 4.9 this morning which is fine, just bizarre about the high reading last night, i will do another tonight to check xxx


----------



## marley79

hellbunny - what dose of metfromin are you on at moment (if you are - sorry forget)?
They obviosuly don't think it's just a rogue reading but hopefully u will just need a little bit of insulin to keep in check. Big hugs.
x


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> hellbunny - what dose of metfromin are you on at moment (if you are - sorry forget)?
> They obviosuly don't think it's just a rogue reading but hopefully u will just need a little bit of insulin to keep in check. Big hugs.
> x

They haven't put me on metformin as they still aren't sure if i'm type1 hun xx


----------



## cherryglitter

does anybody else get sick of hearing

NO MORE CAKES FOR YOU HAHAHAHAHA. 

it's like, shut up before i ram a cake up your arse!


----------



## sthorp1179

cherryglitter said:


> does anybody else get sick of hearing
> 
> NO MORE CAKES FOR YOU HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> it's like, shut up before i ram a cake up your arse!

:rofl: my dh is one of these annoying ******


----------



## Bats11

cherryglitter said:


> does anybody else get sick of hearing
> 
> NO MORE CAKES FOR YOU HAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> it's like, shut up before i ram a cake up your arse!

My daughters do this to me, 'mummy you know you cant eat that' i cant get mad with them though cause they're my caring little angels.


----------



## Kristysbump

I had chocolate so good icream before bed it's the best and tastes even better when your restricted carbs I can get 100mls for 13g carbs Nd it's not artificial sweetners. It's worth a try for those with a sweet tooth


----------



## shortnslow

I was just wondering if you ladies could tell me if these readings were good. I have my diabetic counseling tuesday but until then wanted to know where my numbers should be. I will say the meal I had before I took this blood was completely cheating (soda for instance). I never got to fail the 3 hour test because they lost all my tubes and I passed the 3 hour earlier in the pregnancy (because of my last baby being big they tested early). Anyway here are my numbers.

Fasting: 89
1 hour after eating: 176
2 hours after eating: 151
3 hours after eating:112


----------



## scarlett_s

shortnslow said:


> I was just wondering if you ladies could tell me if these readings were good. I have my diabetic counseling tuesday but until then wanted to know where my numbers should be. I will say the meal I had before I took this blood was completely cheating (soda for instance). I never got to fail the 3 hour test because they lost all my tubes and I passed the 3 hour earlier in the pregnancy (because of my last baby being big they tested early). Anyway here are my numbers.
> 
> Fasting: 89
> 1 hour after eating: 176
> 2 hours after eating: 151
> 3 hours after eating:112

Hi, 

Well your fasting number is good but your 1 hr and 2 hr is high for pregnancy. Typically Dr.s like to see 1hr after eating no higher then 140 (7.8) and 2hr after eating no higher then 120 (6.7) some Dr.s are even stricter. 

Now you say you had soda at your meal which is straight sugar not sure what else you ate but if it was say a burger and fries then you had a lot of simple carbs so that would explain a high reading. For your next meal try to limit your carbs to about 45-60g or so and try to make them whole grain, fruits or veg and make sure you have protein and then test your numbers.


----------



## sthorp1179

4 days till my GTT at 16 weeks...why am I not looking forward to 2 hours of boredom with a bottle of lucozade for company :(

Well its not that so much but I hate having to have blood taken as I have quite thin veins prone to collapse and get massive bruises when having blood taken. If it becomes a regular thing I am thinking of having a tap installed :haha:


----------



## shortnslow

scarlett_s said:


> shortnslow said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if you ladies could tell me if these readings were good. I have my diabetic counseling tuesday but until then wanted to know where my numbers should be. I will say the meal I had before I took this blood was completely cheating (soda for instance). I never got to fail the 3 hour test because they lost all my tubes and I passed the 3 hour earlier in the pregnancy (because of my last baby being big they tested early). Anyway here are my numbers.
> 
> Fasting: 89
> 1 hour after eating: 176
> 2 hours after eating: 151
> 3 hours after eating:112
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Well your fasting number is good but your 1 hr and 2 hr is high for pregnancy. Typically Dr.s like to see 1hr after eating no higher then 140 (7.8) and 2hr after eating no higher then 120 (6.7) some Dr.s are even stricter.
> 
> Now you say you had soda at your meal which is straight sugar not sure what else you ate but if it was say a burger and fries then you had a lot of simple carbs so that would explain a high reading. For your next meal try to limit your carbs to about 45-60g or so and try to make them whole grain, fruits or veg and make sure you have protein and then test your numbers.Click to expand...

Thank you! I haven't been to my diabetic counsler yet and my doctor said she will tell me what I can and can't eat and what my numbers should be. I thought they looked high but I wasn't sure. I am still in disbelief that I have an issue only because it wasn't that long ago I passed my 3 hour and then they lost all tubes from this last one but I'm guessing these numbers suggest otherwise.


----------



## HellBunny

sthorp1179 said:


> 4 days till my GTT at 16 weeks...why am I not looking forward to 2 hours of boredom with a bottle of lucozade for company :(
> 
> Well its not that so much but I hate having to have blood taken as I have quite thin veins prone to collapse and get massive bruises when having blood taken. If it becomes a regular thing I am thinking of having a tap installed :haha:

Aww good luck, the lucozade was the best part of the test for me lol, though we did have a nice flat screen tv in the room to watch.. Jeremy Kyle!! :haha:


----------



## sthorp1179

Oh joy! I think the waiting room in my hospital is very similar! :haha:


----------



## sthorp1179

I mean the other patients :haha: definitely some of them will be good candidates for the show


----------



## HellBunny

sthorp1179 said:


> I mean the other patients :haha: definitely some of them will be good candidates for the show

Not Bolton is it? Lol!


----------



## sthorp1179

How did you guess! :rofl:

I would be going to Fairfield in Bury given the choice but seeing as that closes next month because of 'making it better' its either bolton or North Manchester!


----------



## HellBunny

sthorp1179 said:


> How did you guess! :rofl:
> 
> I would be going to Fairfield in Bury given the choice but seeing as that closes next month because of 'making it better' its either bolton or North Manchester!


Bolton had just supposedly "made it better" haha! If its the maternity building you do your test in it was okay, there was a fan on next to me as it was about 30 degrees summer when i had mine with jayden! plus it wasn't that busy either!
I had my little boy in there and the delivery room was rather nice! :haha:


----------



## Bats11

marley79 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> I'm unsure what to do.
> I had my evening meal at 5:30pm, this is the most convenient time as LO goes to bed around 8pm so it gives him time to wind down etc.
> 
> My 1 hour reading was 6.5mmol.
> 
> at 9pm i had a slice of toast, my 1 hour reading after was 6.1mmol.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity i thought i would check before bed, i've just had a reading of 9.4mmol???
> 
> I've no idea why? I've not had anything since except sugar free drinks and water
> 
> I've had this happen too - it is so demoralising! Actually it happened also after a slice of toast (well two) and I had nothing on the toast. I'm bemused as to why. I find when I've had bigger gaps between meals my readings are higher even if I hav eaten less.
> 
> My post lunch reading was 7 and I eat less than I normally do - I had two slices of bread with two boiled eggs and a pear. Really annoyed me that when i had that yesterday plus a few crisps and some cheese it was 5???Click to expand...

Yes i find that with me also, if i have a big gap between meals my readings are higher mmm


----------



## Bats11

Shortnslow where do you live?
Here in Australia our docs want your sugar level reading no higher than 6.9 1hr after a meal & morning sugars cant be over 5.0


----------



## shortnslow

Bats11 said:


> Shortnslow where do you live?
> Here in Australia our docs want your sugar level reading no higher than 6.9 1hr after a meal & morning sugars cant be over 5.0

I live in the USA, the state of Maryland.

I thought it was weird that when you read the guidelines for the 3 hour glucose the numbers were so high. Was wondering why that is? Like for the glucose test 1 hour after drinking sugar needs to be below 180, 2 hours sugar needs to be below 160 and 3 hours after sugar needs to be below 140.


----------



## HellBunny

I'm soooooooo hungry :( 
i've lost 2lbs this week, so glad they are putting me on insulin tuesday so i can eat a meal again! I miss food haha


----------



## Kristysbump

I just got put on insulin today :( I really wanted a water birth but don't think that is going to happen much now!!! I'm so upset with myself I do want my baby to be healthy but I had a vision of how it would be. Just needed to vent


----------



## HellBunny

Kristysbump said:


> I just got put on insulin today :( I really wanted a water birth but don't think that is going to happen much now!!! I'm so upset with myself I do want my baby to be healthy but I had a vision of how it would be. Just needed to vent

:hugs: i can relate slightly, with my little boy i had planned a home birth, was set on it and so were the MW's! Then i found out with him at 34+3 then it was a hospie birth. Just think in a few weeks time you will have your baby in your arms, and the most important thing is a safe delivery, if that means a plain hospital birth then :hugs: x


----------



## cherryglitter

saw my consultants today. 
they've upped my insulin and i've got a growth scan in two weeks. the obstetric consultant said i will be being induced at 39 weeks due to being on insulin. LAME.


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> saw my consultants today.
> they've upped my insulin and i've got a growth scan in two weeks. the obstetric consultant said i will be being induced at 39 weeks due to being on insulin. LAME.

I was induced with Jayden at 39weeks but i was on diet control, this time 38weeks with insulin


----------



## Samah007

How do you guys handle the cravings for sweets or carbs? I've been craving a Cinnabon for weeks now and I keep trying to put it out of mind. UGH!


----------



## HellBunny

My cravings still haven't gone away! i've not eaten chocolate/junk in 19 weeks now and i can't wait till may!


----------



## jules7521

Hi :)
New to the GD thread- but I was diagnosed with GD about 11 weeks ago ( I was tested way early as my OB suspected I might have it due to increased thirst etc)
I was doing ok for weeks. my 2 hour sugars after meals were usually under the 120 range my dietician wanted but my fasting morning sugar has always been between 95-99 ( they want it under 95)
So 2 weeks ago they added glyburide pills 2.5mgs and it's been a struggle. My morning numbers went down but barely and now I struggle to keep my sugars down during the day.
I'm eating exactly the same though I slipped up and had a piece of chocolate the other day :wacko: and it seems no matter what I do on these pills my sugar is to high. averaging 145 after 2 hours whereas before the pills it was maybe 123 tops. 
I have an appt for another growth scan tomorrow as lo is already a bit bit ( LO was 1.5lbs at 22 weeks) and I'm at a loss. I didn't have a problem controlling my sugar before these pills so I don't know if it's just a swing in hormones or whether the meds just aren't working.


----------



## marley79

Welcome to thread jules.

I'm really down! I've got a horrid thorat infection and am exhausted. I don't have much appetite - what do I do? Nomrally I wouldn't eat but with GD don't know what I should do. Been crying all morning. It's my little girl's first birthday tomorrow and I'm laid up in bed :0(
worried if I don't eat I'll get ketones but worried that I can't make myself eat - don't fancy anything.
also worried about being poorly and the baby. i got some anitbitoics but they said try not to take them today and see if it starts to get better, if not to take anitbiotics. Has nayone esle been poorly in any pregnancy especially since or with GD?


----------



## marley79

ps I'm 19 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Kristysbump

I have been on antibiotics just came off them for a. Infection. It was fine didn't notice anything, I'm kinda the person to tale the antibiotics can you tell if it's going by itself or getting worse quickly?? I can usually tell what will need it and what won't. They always tell me to wait it out but If it's not antibiotics related no harm done they just won't work,on the plus side you will get better faster


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> Welcome to thread jules.
> 
> I'm really down! I've got a horrid thorat infection and am exhausted. I don't have much appetite - what do I do? Nomrally I wouldn't eat but with GD don't know what I should do. Been crying all morning. It's my little girl's first birthday tomorrow and I'm laid up in bed :0(
> worried if I don't eat I'll get ketones but worried that I can't make myself eat - don't fancy anything.
> also worried about being poorly and the baby. i got some anitbitoics but they said try not to take them today and see if it starts to get better, if not to take anitbiotics. Has nayone esle been poorly in any pregnancy especially since or with GD?


Sorry you aren't feeling well hun :hugs: I've been unwell numerous times this pregnancy with colds/throat infections/stomach bugs (amazingly my o/h and son haven't caught them, just me!) i just tried to eat small amounts like half a slice of toast, just for the sake of keeping ketones away really! Ketones are generally only a problem if its prolonged, even people without diabetes may get them somewhere along the line especially during pregnancy/morning sickness etc. I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## HellBunny

jules7521 said:


> Hi :)
> New to the GD thread- but I was diagnosed with GD about 11 weeks ago ( I was tested way early as my OB suspected I might have it due to increased thirst etc)
> I was doing ok for weeks. my 2 hour sugars after meals were usually under the 120 range my dietician wanted but my fasting morning sugar has always been between 95-99 ( they want it under 95)
> So 2 weeks ago they added glyburide pills 2.5mgs and it's been a struggle. My morning numbers went down but barely and now I struggle to keep my sugars down during the day.
> I'm eating exactly the same though I slipped up and had a piece of chocolate the other day :wacko: and it seems no matter what I do on these pills my sugar is to high. averaging 145 after 2 hours whereas before the pills it was maybe 123 tops.
> I have an appt for another growth scan tomorrow as lo is already a bit bit ( LO was 1.5lbs at 22 weeks) and I'm at a loss. I didn't have a problem controlling my sugar before these pills so I don't know if it's just a swing in hormones or whether the meds just aren't working.


Welcome :hugs: I'm really sorry i don't have any advice only could you speak to your diabetes team/doctors etc who may up your pills or change you to either metformin or insulin? xx


----------



## HellBunny

Had my appt today! Shes put me on 4 units of novorapid before breakfast.. wonder if it will work?!


----------



## Bats11

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well! 

Ive been drinking green tea after my meals & my sugars have been great, dont know if im onto something here!!

Ive got my 19wk u/s today, so so excited i just want to see my growing baby & we finally get to see the gender!!


----------



## HellBunny

Bats11 said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Ive been drinking green tea after my meals & my sugars have been great, dont know if im onto something here!!
> 
> Ive got my 19wk u/s today, so so excited i just want to see my growing baby & we finally get to see the gender!!

Aww good luck with your scan! Do you have any feelings towards what gender baby is? I have some green tea in my cupboard i must give that a go! :)


----------



## Bats11

HellBunny said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Ive been drinking green tea after my meals & my sugars have been great, dont know if im onto something here!
> Ive got my 19wk u/s today, so so excited i just want to see my growing baby & we finally get to see the gender!!
> 
> Aww good luck with your scan! Do you have any feelings towards what gender baby is? I have some green tea in my cupboard i must give that a go! :)Click to expand...

Thanks hellbunny, yes i do have a feeling, ive been saying 'she' from the beginning!


----------



## Bats11

Hi ladies, had my u/s today & we are having a baby Girl! My feeling was right all along, cant wait to set up her nursery. We are so excited & cant wait to meet & welcome our baby Anabelle into our family.

My Family Is Now Complete!


----------



## sthorp1179

Well had my first gtt done (in front of jeremy kyle thanks hell bunny) just waiting for the results now!

Sore arms ouch!


----------



## HellBunny

Bats11 said:


> Hi ladies, had my u/s today & we are having a baby Girl! My feeling was right all along, cant wait to set up her nursery. We are so excited & cant wait to meet & welcome our baby Anabelle into our family.
> 
> My Family Is Now Complete!

Awww yay! thats brilliant news xx


----------



## HellBunny

sthorp1179 said:


> Well had my first gtt done (in front of jeremy kyle thanks hell bunny) just waiting for the results now!
> 
> Sore arms ouch!

Haha thats so funny they had jeremy on again!! Glad it all went ok! :)


----------



## HellBunny

ooooh today i had my first injection, silly me thought i could eat a weetabix after, well sadly not as i had a 9.7mmol 1 hour later, thought nothing of it, 2 hours later i started going all clammy, jittery and my hands were shaky.. tested and i was 2.8mmol, thankfully half an energy drink, a yoghurt and 2 slices of toast got me up to 4.7mmol, then i had to go to my midwife appt! I felt awful in the waiting room but i had a can of pop on me incase it went low again. Midwife was sooo lovely, first one i've had so far who has been friendly! Baby is measuring bang on for dates, so far doesn't look like i will have a 12lber ;)


----------



## cherryglitter

the lowest i've ever been is 4.3.. i didn't feel too bad just felt really weird so i thought i'd test. 
my levels are slowly creeping up throughout the day. i'm ringing the diabetes team on friday and i have a funny feeling i'll be put on more insulin! they've upped my two does already.


----------



## HellBunny

How many units are you on at the mo? Are you on novorapid? They just put me on 4units before breakfast to start with, i googled weetabix and it turns out they are High GI hence why i got the high reading, hopefully a lower one tomorrow without the hypo. x


----------



## scarlett_s

So I am having my GTT on Feb 13. I am doing a 2hr 75g test and I get to do it at my midwife's clinic which will be better then going to the lab. They have comfy couches and toys for DS to play with and it is in an house so it will be like hanging out in a living room for 2 hrs. 

I am testing my BS at home but have been a bit lax the last 2 weeks and have mostly been doing just my fasting and one other time during the day after a meal they have been pretty good with the occasional slightly higher reading after a high carb meal.


----------



## Kristysbump

HellBunny said:


> ooooh today i had my first injection, silly me thought i could eat a weetabix after, well sadly not as i had a 9.7mmol 1 hour later, thought nothing of it, 2 hours later i started going all clammy, jittery and my hands were shaky.. tested and i was 2.8mmol, thankfully half an energy drink, a yoghurt and 2 slices of toast got me up to 4.7mmol, then i had to go to my midwife appt! I felt awful in the waiting room but i had a can of pop on me incase it went low again. Midwife was sooo lovely, first one i've had so far who has been friendly! Baby is measuring bang on for dates, so far doesn't look like i will have a 12lber ;)

Mine was 4.2 and I ha the same feeling, what did your midwife do? Dis she tell you to skip the insulin ? I can't contact anyone and don't know what I should do, mine has gone low twice today


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm on 4 units of lantus at nighttime. then 3 units of the fast acting humolog (sp) before breakfast. 

that's been upped from 2 units of each a week ago though. will be interesting to see what they say tomorrow. my levels are creeping up during the day now. the consultant said that my levels are only like.. point 4 over sometimes so it's not TOO bad. but the diabetes team didn't see it like that!


----------



## cherryglitter

these are my insulin pens. nighttime one which is meant to carry me over for the 24 hours. :
https://www.lshosp.com.tw/pharmacy/med_directory/med_images/injection/images/L/Lantus_SoloStar.jpg

this is the fast acting humalog one. that i have before breakfast. small picture!
https://www.diabeteshealth.com/media/images/article_images/5667.jpg


----------



## mrsthomas623

Hey ladies! I was just recently diagnosed with GD, still awaiting appointments with a dietician to figure out what it all means. I did have an ultrasound yesterday and baby looks good and healthy- but big. He is 4lbs 11ozs already.

History-
Passed 1hr glucose at 24 weeks
Failed 1hr glucose at 29 weeks (level was 173)
Failed 3 hr glucose at 31 weeks (Fasting sugars were 100- I can't remember the other levels but feel like I was about 10-15 above the max each time)

So tell me, please :flower- what should I expect? How many of you have ended up on insulin, after how long with modified diet? Chances of being induced early? Anything at all would be MUCH appreciated, I am so confused by it all!


----------



## lhamil88

just a tip for those of you having hypos... get some glucose tablets...you can get them from supermarket or chemist, lucazade make and i've got some called dextrose. 
take them out in your handbag with you and if you have a hypo just take a couple of the tablets and it should raise your sugars to stop you feeling so icky untill you get some 'proper' food.

i just spent all last week in hospital due to little mans heart rate dipping, i had MEGGA high readings after meals partly due to having steroid injections for developing babys lungs (as they thought he might have been comming early) and then had hypos around 2 hours after meals due to the insulin acting so quick.


----------



## nautegesocks

Hi ive just been told i have gd i dont realy understand anything havnt had anything explaind yet can i join you ladies ? X


----------



## HellBunny

nautegesocks said:


> Hi ive just been told i have gd i dont realy understand anything havnt had anything explaind yet can i join you ladies ? X

Welcome :hugs: have they given you an appointment to see the diabetic team yet?xx


----------



## HellBunny

Kristysbump said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> ooooh today i had my first injection, silly me thought i could eat a weetabix after, well sadly not as i had a 9.7mmol 1 hour later, thought nothing of it, 2 hours later i started going all clammy, jittery and my hands were shaky.. tested and i was 2.8mmol, thankfully half an energy drink, a yoghurt and 2 slices of toast got me up to 4.7mmol, then i had to go to my midwife appt! I felt awful in the waiting room but i had a can of pop on me incase it went low again. Midwife was sooo lovely, first one i've had so far who has been friendly! Baby is measuring bang on for dates, so far doesn't look like i will have a 12lber ;)
> 
> Mine was 4.2 and I ha the same feeling, what did your midwife do? Dis she tell you to skip the insulin ? I can't contact anyone and don't know what I should do, mine has gone low twice todayClick to expand...

My midwife just told me to carry on an ring my nurse friday as usual, same happened today so not sure what to do anymore, still getting readings of 8-9mmol 1 hour post meals then the low drop 2 hours after injecting x


----------



## HellBunny

mrsthomas623 said:


> Hey ladies! I was just recently diagnosed with GD, still awaiting appointments with a dietician to figure out what it all means. I did have an ultrasound yesterday and baby looks good and healthy- but big. He is 4lbs 11ozs already.
> 
> History-
> Passed 1hr glucose at 24 weeks
> Failed 1hr glucose at 29 weeks (level was 173)
> Failed 3 hr glucose at 31 weeks (Fasting sugars were 100- I can't remember the other levels but feel like I was about 10-15 above the max each time)
> 
> So tell me, please :flower- what should I expect? How many of you have ended up on insulin, after how long with modified diet? Chances of being induced early? Anything at all would be MUCH appreciated, I am so confused by it all!

Hiya and welcome to the thread! :hugs: Lots of women manage diet control, though don't worry if you can't, as the baby grows he/she puts extra strain on your pancreas which will make keeping numbers under control more difficult! I managed with diet control with my first, and i've just been put on insulin this time, the needles don't hurt at all and are only tiny :)
I was induced with my first at 39 weeks and this time will be induced at 38 weeks x


----------



## HellBunny

Lhamil so sorry you are having a rough week :hugs: i hope your little man hangs in there abit longer but they will look after him regardless what happens! :flower:
Good advice about the tablets thanks, i'm just using o/hs fizzy drinks at the moment but will look for the sugar tablets tomorrow when shopping. x




Another annoying day sadly, i think they need to up my units as its having zero effect, before i started i had a 1hour readings between 8 and 9mmol, same since i started on this, the insulin doesn't work until 2 hours later then i get the silly hypos! (NOVORAPID) no-very-rapid!!


----------



## cherryglitter

lhamil88 said:


> just a tip for those of you having hypos... get some glucose tablets...you can get them from supermarket or chemist, lucazade make and i've got some called dextrose.
> take them out in your handbag with you and if you have a hypo just take a couple of the tablets and it should raise your sugars to stop you feeling so icky untill you get some 'proper' food.
> 
> i just spent all last week in hospital due to little mans heart rate dipping, i had MEGGA high readings after meals partly due to having steroid injections for developing babys lungs (as they thought he might have been comming early) and then had hypos around 2 hours after meals due to the insulin acting so quick.

yeah the diabetes team told me 6 dextrose tablets, half a can of coke or a 1/3 of a small bottle of lucozade if you're hypo. 

then to sit on your hands for ten minutes because apparently you feel like you could eat anything and everything!


----------



## HellBunny

Suddenly got a craving for birthday cake.... oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sthorp1179

HellBunny said:


> Suddenly got a craving for birthday cake.... oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nautegesocks

HellBunny said:


> nautegesocks said:
> 
> 
> Hi ive just been told i have gd i dont realy understand anything havnt y had anything explaind yet can i join you ladies ? X
> 
> Welcome :hugs: have they given you an appointment to see the diabetic team yet?xxClick to expand...

 not yet my docs is realy bad for things like this but im going to call up tomorrow and put my foot down and demand an apintment all they said so far is cut down my carbohidrate intake thanks for letting me join :)


----------



## HellBunny

nautegesocks said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nautegesocks said:
> 
> 
> Hi ive just been told i have gd i dont realy understand anything havnt y had anything explaind yet can i join you ladies ? X
> 
> Welcome :hugs: have they given you an appointment to see the diabetic team yet?xxClick to expand...
> 
> not yet my docs is realy bad for things like this but im going to call up tomorrow and put my foot down and demand an apintment all they said so far is cut down my carbohidrate intake thanks for letting me join :)Click to expand...

Ah yes some are slow they can be a right pain! For now just cut out sugary things, and if you eat white bread then change to wholegrain breads, they will give you more advice then but if you have any questions then go ahead and ask :) x


----------



## HellBunny

Felt all jittery again, tested and was 2.2mmol.. why is novorapid acting like a slow acting insulin? I just don't get it, i haven't injected since 9am this morning..


----------



## deer

Hi Everyone! 

I hope it's ok to join this forum! A bit of background: I was told I have GD at 19 weeks - a little early. I was actually told I most likely had diabetes before I conceived because my #s were so high early on, which really worries me coz of the complications :( - and it shocks me coz I'm not overweight, I exercise and take care of what I eat!

Anyway, I'm on about 5 units of insulin before each meal and 16 units before bed. 

My insulin starting getting higher & higher - people were commenting on how high they were & how soon I needed to go on insulin so it freaked me out & I cut carbs. This caused lots of hypos. My dr got really mad (I deserved this) so now I'm eating carbs again. 

I think I will start a sticky on meals & recipes, so that we can help each other out!


----------



## deer

Hellbunny - I would call your endo asap to see what's going on


----------



## HellBunny

deer said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I hope it's ok to join this forum! A bit of background: I was told I have GD at 19 weeks - a little early. I was actually told I most likely had diabetes before I conceived because my #s were so high early on, which really worries me coz of the complications :( - and it shocks me coz I'm not overweight, I exercise and take care of what I eat!
> 
> Anyway, I'm on about 5 units of insulin before each meal and 16 units before bed.
> 
> My insulin starting getting higher & higher - people were commenting on how high they were & how soon I needed to go on insulin so it freaked me out & I cut carbs. This caused lots of hypos. My dr got really mad (I deserved this) so now I'm eating carbs again.
> 
> I think I will start a sticky on meals & recipes, so that we can help each other out!

Welcome to the thread :hugs: its normal for us to require more insulin as our pregnancy progresses due to baby growing bigger puts extra strain on our pancreas, resulting in higher numbers. 
Breakfast i struggle with readings but generally i stick to balancing carbs and protein and it generally works well for me. Things like pasta with meat/veggies, baked potato with tuna/cheese work well for me also.

I was also told i had diabetes prior to becoming pregnant and i have no risk factors either, my BMI is 19 and i'm pretty healthy so it was a shock really.
Hope you find this thread useful and if you have any Q's then please ask :)


----------



## deer

Thanks Hellbunny!

It really comforts me that your in the same boat. I was losing sleep with worry coz my endo emphasized the risks a bit too much, but all I can do now is control my food & exercise. 

I do dr Oz's 2nd trimester exercise on youtube after meals & it really helps with my #s and it's really gentle & easy.


----------



## nautegesocks

HellBunny said:


> nautegesocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nautegesocks said:
> 
> 
> Hi ive just been told i have gd i dont realy understand anything havnt y had anything explaind yet can i join you ladies ? X
> 
> Welcome :hugs: have they given you an appointment to see the diabetic team yet?xxClick to expand...
> 
> not yet my docs is realy bad for things like this but im going to call up tomorrow and put my foot down and demand an apintment all they said so far is cut down my carbohidrate intake thanks for letting me join :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yes some are slow they can be a right pain! For now just cut out sugary things, and if you eat white bread then change to wholegrain breads, they will give you more advice then but if you have any questions then go ahead and ask :) xClick to expand...


Thank you just reading throgh the thread has been a huge help :)


----------



## laura077

Had an awful day. Doctor decided 2 days ago to up my glyburide dosage from 1 a day to 4 a day. The first day was great, perfect numbers. This morning I crashed down to 50 within 5 minutes of arriving at work, and I'd hit lows every hour to an hour and a half after eating. Took me 3 hours to get a call back from my specialist so I was not happy. Feel like general crap now. :(


----------



## mrsthomas623

Don't know if it's really possible but can you withdrawal from sugar? It's only been 2 days but I have had a horrible headache and just feel like crap. Any tips or advice?


----------



## scarlett_s

deer said:


> I do dr Oz's 2nd trimester exercise on youtube after meals & it really helps with my #s and it's really gentle & easy.

Thanks for this! I hadn't seen this before and just did it tonight! I can not afford to go to prenatal Yoga and Aquafit like I did when pg with my DD and DS ad was feeling bummed. This is awesome!


----------



## scarlett_s

mrsthomas623 said:


> Don't know if it's really possible but can you withdrawal from sugar? It's only been 2 days but I have had a horrible headache and just feel like crap. Any tips or advice?

Yep it is very possible to withdrawal from sugar. Sorry about the headaches. Try to drink lots of water and you could try some caffeine that sometimes helps.


----------



## mrsthomas623

scarlett_s said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Don't know if it's really possible but can you withdrawal from sugar? It's only been 2 days but I have had a horrible headache and just feel like crap. Any tips or advice?
> 
> Yep it is very possible to withdrawal from sugar. Sorry about the headaches. Try to drink lots of water and you could try some caffeine that sometimes helps.Click to expand...

Thanks!! Will do... now to try to find caffeine without sugar.... :haha:


----------



## sthorp1179

Diet coke! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsthomas623

sthorp1179 said:


> Diet coke! :thumbup:

Awesome! I didn't even think about diet pops- I really need to figure out what I can and cannot eat. :haha: I am living on peanut butter sandwiches and soup right now. :haha:


----------



## sthorp1179

Try wholemeal pitta breads filled with chicken cheese tuna whatever you feel like really with salads. Baked potatoes, fish, eggs, brown rice and pasta and veggies. Just make sure you portion meals 1/4 protein 1/4 carbs and 1/2 veg you can't go wrong really. Try and get some exercise after meals too a gentle stroll will aid digestion and burn off excess blood sugar x


----------



## mrsthomas623

sthorp1179 said:


> Try wholemeal pitta breads filled with chicken cheese tuna whatever you feel like really with salads. Baked potatoes, fish, eggs, brown rice and pasta and veggies. Just make sure you portion meals 1/4 protein 1/4 carbs and 1/2 veg you can't go wrong really. Try and get some exercise after meals too a gentle stroll will aid digestion and burn off excess blood sugar x

Great! I have my appointment monday so I have been just trying to eat food around the house until then. Now I can at least make a quick trip to the grocery!


----------



## cherryglitter

well just spoken to the diabetes team!
my insulin has been majorly upped. 

i'm on 4 units of fast acting before breakfast, 2 units before evening meal. then 5 units of lantus at 8pm everyday. along with 4 tablets of 500mg metformin a day!

nightmare. if my levels are still bad in the morning on sunday, i need to up my lantus to 6 units and then i'm ringing them back on tuesday. she said as my pregnancy is advancing i'm just getting more and more resistant to the insulin. dread to think what units i'm going to end up on..


----------



## HellBunny

Cherrylitter sorry you're having to up it, i've read its common though to be on alot by the endm i dread to think what i will be on by 38 weeks having had this since word go :rofl:

Annoyed with my diabetes team, nobody would answer their phones today, been trying since 9am until 4pm which is when they close. Thinking of adding a couple of units tomorrow morning since it isn't working though i don't know..


----------



## cherryglitter

does anybody else get there testing strips on prescription?
i'm testing 6 times a day and they STILL only give me 50 strips to last. the amount of repeat requests i'm putting in is stupid. 

the diabetes nurse even wrote on the last one PLEASE give two boxes. 

grrr.


----------



## HellBunny

I do aswell, the pharmacist said "so you will require another one in a months time ok?" i said no i will need one in less than 2 weeks, the look on her face :rofl: its a pain luckily i've just changed my docs so my chemist/doctors is only a 5 min walk away


----------



## Bats11

I havent been in here for a bit & wow alot has been happening in here! 

Cherryglitter here in Australia when you become a member of the Diabetes Association, everytime you run out of strips we get 100 packet. Getting only 50 isnt much at all, hopefully they give you 2 packets next time.


----------



## Bats11

Hellbunny thats funny!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Sorry to have so many newbie questions but- do you all test 4 times a day? Is that the normal amount? 

For some reason- it is just now occurring to me that this is going to be pricey! My insurance only kicks in after spending $500 at the pharmacy. :dohh:


----------



## deer

Mrsthomas: I test 4 times a day, an hour after eating and first thing in the morning. I also inject insulin 4 times a day. 

I'm on 5 units of insulin before meals & 16 before bed. My diabetes dr said that a lot of people are on 70-100 units per day!! So I don't think we're too high, but I have heard that insulin levels go up in the 3rd trimester:(


----------



## cherryglitter

i test 6 times a day but obviously i'm in the UK so it's free for me :( although they still don't like prescribing a lot of strips as they're expensive.


----------



## mrsthomas623

cherryglitter said:


> i test 6 times a day but obviously i'm in the UK so it's free for me :( although they still don't like prescribing a lot of strips as they're expensive.

Wow! So you test 6 times a day and insulin? You are one tough momma! :flower: I am starting to feel a little queasy just thinking of having to prick myself at least 4 times a day. :sick:


----------



## cherryglitter

yup 6 times a day and 3 shots of insulin. i must admit it is driving me a little bit mad now. i'm feeling fed up of it all already. 

i'm taking tablets too. i feel like my whole pregnancy has just revolved around sugar!


----------



## mrsthomas623

:hugs:


----------



## marley79

Hi guys - not been on for a few days as I have yuk chest infection so laid up on antibitoics. 
hello new guys.
Deer - i'm 19 weeks too, so we are at the same stage. I got diagnosed at 13 weeks and it is a pain but good having others going through the same to bounce questions and support off. I've just uppped my metformin to two 500mg per day.
I test 6 times a day but I'm, uk too so free. My last pregnancy the drs told me I could only have so many a month - which was hardly any. This time the hospital told me if they try that again they will have words. apparently in the Uk one box costs about £27 so that's why they are so funny about it. I know here that if you are diet controlled and diabetic they don't legally have to prescribe test strips or can impose a limit but my diabetic midwife said they are not supposed to do that if it's pregnancy related but it depends on each primary care trust.
xxx


----------



## marley79

ps will google that video - won't do at pres while I'm poorly but it sound slike a good idea!


----------



## HellBunny

I tested 4 times a day when not on insulin but since i've been on it i've used about 7 a day since i'm always going low and abit paranoid having a toddler to run after i'm scared of something happening etc! I'm in the UK so free for me too i wish it was for everyone as we obviously need to test xx


----------



## cherryglitter

yeah i asked the diabetic nurse about it too. she said that if you're type 2 (not pregnant) then you get nothing for free. if you're on insulin then you do. 
it's quite unfair really.


----------



## marley79

they should encourage everyone to test - surely better contorl reduces costs ultimatly. Although the drug companies are defo at fault here too - I know the machines are quite nifty but how does 25 test strips cost so much money - especially when being mass produced. (rant over - sorry! :0) )


----------



## HellBunny

On boots.com website 50test strips cost £27.99, wow!! (thats if not on prescription)


----------



## mrsthomas623

I have been looking online here- the store brand is $50 for 100 but the name brands are $120-130 for the 100 count. Store brand it is! The monitoring kits are so cheap though! :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

Haha i noticed the monitors are reasonable here too! You would think they cost more since they last longer than the actual strips but i guess alot of it is money making :rofl:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Seriously!:haha: I am going to pick up a cheap one before my appointment because I don't know if I am suppose to have one at the appointment. :shrug: It cost $10. It has good reviews so I am hoping it will work!


----------



## HellBunny

I would get it then :) How is everyone today?
Increased yself to 10 units (i know i should wait before i get the go ahead from the nurse but she is only available fridays which would mean another week until i can speak to her and she didn't answer her phone friday when i was ringing from 9am - 4pm! Anyway i got a 5.1mmol 1hour after breakfast!! :D I stupidly should of eaten a slice of toast before the 2 hour mark as i'm prone to hypos 2 hours after injecting and my sugar dropped to 1.8mmol, i thought i was going to die, thankfully i have a stash of sugary drinks in (well o/h does!) and a can of pop, a small chocolate bar and 2 slices of toast later i was up to 4.7mmol.

Never felt so rubbish in my life!

Does 10 units of novorapid sound excessive? I've had diabetes since before pregnancy so would of thought i'd need a higher amount due to increased strain on my pancreas/glucose levels with baby getting bigger now? When i was on 4units i was still getting readings of 8mmol-9mmol, 6 units was giving me 7-8mmol, 8 units 7mmol and 10 units 5-6mmol? i measure out my porridge every morning so i'm having the exact amounts with the same activity each day (breakfast, change toddler, hoover and polish after breakfast


----------



## sthorp1179

If you are getting such bad hypos after breakfast then perhaps i would eat your breakfast in two halves or have something additional after an hour so your blood sugar doesn't drop so far so fast which is scary.

Or perhaps you could use your insulin an hour earlier so your sugar peak and its peak happen at the same time.


----------



## deer

Hey Hellbunny, I would eat the extra carb at breakfast and then an hour later to see if it helps the hypos. My insulin #s have been getting higher too - and I adjusted it without talking to my dr too! I was on 5 units now I'm on 8 before meals. 

I've been feeling a bit discouraged lately. GD is so time consuming! And I'm worried about the baby 24/7. I have to keep reminding myself that everything will be ok in the end.


----------



## cherryglitter

my levels have been so high today. it's doing my head in. 
i'm upping my lantus (slow acting) tonight to 6 units.


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks :) it was quite scary one minute i felt fine and the next my heart was pounding and my head and back felt around 60 degrees :( i will have to always have a snack at the 1.5 hour mark before the 2 hour hypo begins (silly as i'd done that for 2 days with no serious hypos and today i just forgot) x


----------



## HellBunny

Good luck i hope it works, try and think only 6 weeks left of this injecting cherryglitter!


----------



## Kristysbump

How long do you wait when having insulin to eating something ? I have been told 30 mins in-between as the way the placenta works with the insulin . I tried it and I am able to lower my does of novorapid for breakfast.


----------



## Bats11

Hey ladies, went to the gym today & my gosh a lady was telling me her daughter just gave birth to her 1st child & he was a whopping 12 pound & he came 3 wks early, her daughter is a diabetic, can you imagine :nope:


----------



## JimmyJam

Hi Ladies,

I am hoping you might be able to offer me some advice. 

I'm 21 weeks pregnant and a week ago I was diagnosed with polyhydramnios, which I understand can be caused by GD. 

On Friday I had a test. I had to fast from midnight, have my bloods drawn at 10am, drink a bottle of lucozade & then have my bloods done again 2 hours later. I rang the hospital today & they said my range is normal at 4.3 & 3.5. However, I'll be tested again at 28 weeks. 

It's early to be diagnosed with polyhydramnios & my AF (water) levels are measuring quite high. Structurally the baby looks ok and at 12 1/2 weeks my Downs chances were 1:1700. 

I was wondering if any of you could tell me how accurate the results are, if I'm likely to test positive for GD if I test again, & why people get tested multiple times. 

I'm having a v complicated pregnancy after many years trying & am beside myself with anxiety. 

Thanks for your advice. 

JimmyJam


----------



## mrsthomas623

JimmyJam said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am hoping you might be able to offer me some advice.
> 
> I'm 21 weeks pregnant and a week ago I was diagnosed with polyhydramnios, which I understand can be caused by GD.
> 
> On Friday I had a test. I had to fast from midnight, have my bloods drawn at 10am, drink a bottle of lucozade & then have my bloods done again 2 hours later. I rang the hospital today & they said my range is normal at 4.3 & 3.5. However, I'll be tested again at 28 weeks.
> 
> It's early to be diagnosed with polyhydramnios & my AF (water) levels are measuring quite high. Structurally the baby looks ok and at 12 1/2 weeks my Downs chances were 1:1700.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you could tell me how accurate the results are, if I'm likely to test positive for GD if I test again, & why people get tested multiple times.
> 
> I'm having a v complicated pregnancy after many years trying & am beside myself with anxiety.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> JimmyJam

I passed at 24 weeks and failed at 29 weeks. :wacko: As the pregnancy progresses, I believe it puts a strain on your pancreas. That is why they still like to test you at 28 weeks.


----------



## JimmyJam

Thank you - all so scary & complicated! Should I be avoiding any foods if PH puts me at greater risk? Thanks


----------



## HellBunny

Kristysbump said:


> How long do you wait when having insulin to eating something ? I have been told 30 mins in-between as the way the placenta works with the insulin . I tried it and I am able to lower my does of novorapid for breakfast.

This is quite interesting thanks for asking. I've just been put on novrapid last week and they say it works within 10-20 minutes, however i find my 1 hour post meal numbers are exactly the same and i go hypo 2 hours after injecting. Today i waited 30 minutes before eating breakfast after injecting and i got a good reading and avoided the hypo. Maybe it usually does work within 10 minutes though pregnancy causes it to not be effective so fast?


----------



## cherryglitter

to be honest, i've found the whole insulin thing really random. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt. same with the metformin. it's really odd!


----------



## marley79

JimmyJam said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am hoping you might be able to offer me some advice.
> 
> I'm 21 weeks pregnant and a week ago I was diagnosed with polyhydramnios, which I understand can be caused by GD.
> 
> On Friday I had a test. I had to fast from midnight, have my bloods drawn at 10am, drink a bottle of lucozade & then have my bloods done again 2 hours later. I rang the hospital today & they said my range is normal at 4.3 & 3.5. However, I'll be tested again at 28 weeks.
> 
> It's early to be diagnosed with polyhydramnios & my AF (water) levels are measuring quite high. Structurally the baby looks ok and at 12 1/2 weeks my Downs chances were 1:1700.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you could tell me how accurate the results are, if I'm likely to test positive for GD if I test again, & why people get tested multiple times.
> 
> I'm having a v complicated pregnancy after many years trying & am beside myself with anxiety.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> JimmyJam

 your bloods are really good - you could get GD later on but you're over half way and they are well in range. so even if your sugars go up they should still fall within. of course noone can say for definite. they'll retest just to check. Maybe avoid sugary foods and eat wholegrain but I really wouldn't worry. just make sure that when they retest you have a nomral diet for three days beforehand.
they'll keep an eye on you. It's great they've ruled gd out. it could just be that you have a lot of water because you do. main thing baby is fine big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bats11

I was happy to hear i dont need to do the 29wk glucose test, cause ive already been diagnosed, yay!!


----------



## emerald78

Arrgghh I have just had my 2nd and last growth scan and baby has appeared to have had a massive growth spurt!!! From 2 weeks its gone from 4lb 8oz to apparently 6lb 11 oz!!! I have 5 weeks to go! 

I can't believe it, I do hope this is very very wrong! Saying that I weighed myself and I have not even put on 2lbs!? I wish I had never had the scans now as ignorance was truly bliss. I am really worried now about this!!! I did not stay for clinic as I just wanted to get my head round it. What am I going to do?

Also to top of my day, it appears that even though I have been on Metformin for 3 weeks the side affects have just kicked in and I have awful tummy pains and the runs (sorry tmi). It has helped with my fasting sugars though. 

Oh well 8 working days left after today so its not all bad!


----------



## Kristysbump

HellBunny said:


> Kristysbump said:
> 
> 
> How long do you wait when having insulin to eating something ? I have been told 30 mins in-between as the way the placenta works with the insulin . I tried it and I am able to lower my does of novorapid for breakfast.
> 
> This is quite interesting thanks for asking. I've just been put on novrapid last week and they say it works within 10-20 minutes, however i find my 1 hour post meal numbers are exactly the same and i go hypo 2 hours after injecting. Today i waited 30 minutes before eating breakfast after injecting and i got a good reading and avoided the hypo. Maybe it usually does work within 10 minutes though pregnancy causes it to not be effective so fast?Click to expand...

That's great to hear, my doctor was saying that with type 2 it's usually 10-20 mins but the placenta delays this that's why you get better reading at 30 mins. Mine are all great now and I take 8 units in the morning. I hope it stays good for you from now on. My reading was 6.4 as aposed to 8.5 and 7.9 before and I eat the same things.


----------



## cherryglitter

spoke to the diabetes nurse this morning. 

i'm now on 6 units in the morning. 2 units before lunch. 3 units before tea. 8 units at 8pm (the background one)

she said if by friday i'm still getting readings of 7 or more then i need to up them again. i'm in clinic on monday and i'm also having my growth scan. really nervous about it now but looking forward to seeing how/if it's affecting her.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Hey loves!

Have any of you had issues with high blood pressue? All through pregnancy I have had completely normal readings and then yesterday at my meeting with the dietician and nurse I had a high reading of 117/90. Then last night I felt so dizzy and sick that I was contemplating going to the hospital (I had forgotten about the blood pressure reading.). Could it be caused by something I ate or my blood sugar levels... I woke up this morning and tested at 101mg. 

I have my normal appt tomorrow so I would hate to go in twice in 2 days if it could be from GD. But I am a little concerned...


----------



## marley79

emerald78 said:


> Arrgghh I have just had my 2nd and last growth scan and baby has appeared to have had a massive growth spurt!!! From 2 weeks its gone from 4lb 8oz to apparently 6lb 11 oz!!! I have 5 weeks to go!
> 
> I can't believe it, I do hope this is very very wrong! Saying that I weighed myself and I have not even put on 2lbs!? I wish I had never had the scans now as ignorance was truly bliss. I am really worried now about this!!! I did not stay for clinic as I just wanted to get my head round it. What am I going to do?
> 
> Also to top of my day, it appears that even though I have been on Metformin for 3 weeks the side affects have just kicked in and I have awful tummy pains and the runs (sorry tmi). It has helped with my fasting sugars though.
> 
> Oh well 8 working days left after today so its not all bad!

emerald. I would ignore the weight predictions as they can be so inaccuarate - did they give you measurements so you can compare on gorwth chart. I presume in all areas we get the same notes - if your little one is still in the blue shaded area I wouldn't worry - like you say so many babies xcould get this huge spurts but as not all women have growth scans then we wouldn't know. I think also it's not the size they are worried about but the shape of the baby - from what I know it's more the abdominal circumf that is of interest than the head or legs. I had my little girl by c-section because her tummy was out of the shaded blue area in my maternity notes on my last gorwth scan. I know at 32 weeks she was predicted over 5lb but was born at 38 and a bit at 7lb13 - and they thought she'd be about 9lb but it was the tummy size that was issue incase of big shoulders. Ask consultant - keep us posted. Not long to go though :0)
xx


----------



## JimmyJam

Marley thanks for your post, it's such a scary time - I have a stitch AND excess amniotic fluid all of which is turning me into a nervous wreck. So thanking. And best of luck. 

JimmyJam x


----------



## HellBunny

Bats thats brill news! i've avoided my 16 week and 28 week one i was supposed to have but turns out i had diabetes right at the beginning of this pregnancy or type 1 they still can't make their minds up! lol

Emerald not all scans are accurate so try not to worry, sorry you aren't having nice side effects off the metformin, at least your readings are better so thats something! And yay for not having long left to work.

Kristy thats great news :) i think alot of diabetes nurses/HP's in general just go by the "whats in the leaflet" recommendations, i've read on another forum somewhere for many people novorapid/fast acting insulin doesn't always kick in right away and it has maximum effect after 2 hours, which would make sense as often people with diabetes don't test until the 2 hour mark post meal anyway, just in pregnancy we are told to test after 1 hour 


Cherryglitter do you eat right away after taking your fast acting insulin? I've been told to up my units to 6 though i find if i wait 30 minutes before eating breakfast i can keep to 4 units which brings my BGL to normal (around 5mmol)

Mrsthomas i'm sorry i have no advice when it comes to blood pressure, i only had raised blood pressure after my labour was induced.

Jimmjam i really hope all goes well with the rest of your pregnancy, sounds like you are having a tough time so far, those are excellent numbers though as the 2 hour glucose test stands at >7.8mmol for diagnosis here.


Sorry long post everyone! x


----------



## cherryglitter

after i've had my fast acting, i'd say i eat about ten minutes afterwards. 
i had my highest reading of 10.5 last night. 

god knows what's going on! my before and after breakfasts were high too.


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> after i've had my fast acting, i'd say i eat about ten minutes afterwards.
> i had my highest reading of 10.5 last night.
> 
> god knows what's going on! my before and after breakfasts were high too.

Have you tried waiting longer after you have injected before eating? I found this worked with me, means i can do less units which is always good lol.


----------



## emerald78

marley79 said:


> emerald78 said:
> 
> 
> Arrgghh I have just had my 2nd and last growth scan and baby has appeared to have had a massive growth spurt!!! From 2 weeks its gone from 4lb 8oz to apparently 6lb 11 oz!!! I have 5 weeks to go!
> 
> I can't believe it, I do hope this is very very wrong! Saying that I weighed myself and I have not even put on 2lbs!? I wish I had never had the scans now as ignorance was truly bliss. I am really worried now about this!!! I did not stay for clinic as I just wanted to get my head round it. What am I going to do?
> 
> Also to top of my day, it appears that even though I have been on Metformin for 3 weeks the side affects have just kicked in and I have awful tummy pains and the runs (sorry tmi). It has helped with my fasting sugars though.
> 
> Oh well 8 working days left after today so its not all bad!
> 
> emerald. I would ignore the weight predictions as they can be so inaccuarate - did they give you measurements so you can compare on gorwth chart. I presume in all areas we get the same notes - if your little one is still in the blue shaded area I wouldn't worry - like you say so many babies xcould get this huge spurts but as not all women have growth scans then we wouldn't know. I think also it's not the size they are worried about but the shape of the baby - from what I know it's more the abdominal circumf that is of interest than the head or legs. I had my little girl by c-section because her tummy was out of the shaded blue area in my maternity notes on my last gorwth scan. I know at 32 weeks she was predicted over 5lb but was born at 38 and a bit at 7lb13 - and they thought she'd be about 9lb but it was the tummy size that was issue incase of big shoulders. Ask consultant - keep us posted. Not long to go though :0)
> xxClick to expand...


Thanks Marley I appreciate your comments.

Thats the thing, the tummy measurements had gone up from 276 to 330 so from 31.5wks to 37.2wks inthe space of 2 wks! My bloods have been fine and I have not really been getting very high ones?. 

The funny thing is, in my head before even having GD diagnosed I was expecting a 9lb+ as my first was 8lb without GD so I don't know why I was so upset as I knew that baby would never be small. If anybody were to tell me their own estimated weight of their baby I too would say that they are inaccurate and not to worry as its hard to estimate a weight based on measurements. I just can't help feeling so disappointed but can't explain why.
Plus worry for the baby of such a massive growth spurt in 2 weeks based onthe AC measurements not just the EFW. My emotions are taking over my logical side!

Thanks for the reassurance though. :flower:


----------



## emerald78

JimmyJam said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am hoping you might be able to offer me some advice.
> 
> I'm 21 weeks pregnant and a week ago I was diagnosed with polyhydramnios, which I understand can be caused by GD.
> 
> On Friday I had a test. I had to fast from midnight, have my bloods drawn at 10am, drink a bottle of lucozade & then have my bloods done again 2 hours later. I rang the hospital today & they said my range is normal at 4.3 & 3.5. However, I'll be tested again at 28 weeks.
> 
> It's early to be diagnosed with polyhydramnios & my AF (water) levels are measuring quite high. Structurally the baby looks ok and at 12 1/2 weeks my Downs chances were 1:1700.
> 
> I was wondering if any of you could tell me how accurate the results are, if I'm likely to test positive for GD if I test again, & why people get tested multiple times.
> 
> I'm having a v complicated pregnancy after many years trying & am beside myself with anxiety.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> 
> JimmyJam

Sorry I cannot helpw ith your query but wish you all the best through your worrying time. I really do hope you do not have GD and that your pregnancy is a safe one and that baby is ok when it arrives x


----------



## emerald78

cherryglitter said:


> after i've had my fast acting, i'd say i eat about ten minutes afterwards.
> i had my highest reading of 10.5 last night.
> 
> god knows what's going on! my before and after breakfasts were high too.


Its horrible when you just can't make any sense of it. Hope it all comes good and that you have a good scan.


----------



## JimmyJam

Merald thank you. You too! X


----------



## JimmyJam

Thnk you Hellbunny! Good luck you, too x


----------



## cherryglitter

still highh... i've not done anything different to what i have been. 
gunna ring the diabetes team again tomorrow. i feel like i'm being a pain in the arse to them.


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> still highh... i've not done anything different to what i have been.
> gunna ring the diabetes team again tomorrow. i feel like i'm being a pain in the arse to them.

Don't feel like that you have to put you and your baby first, thats the job they are in they are there to help people like us!


----------



## emerald78

Cherry glitter, hellbunny is right. That's what they are there for. They would be more upset if you didn't!


----------



## marley79

cherryglitter - totally agree wit the others. So many times I've not wanted to ring in case I come across as being a difficult mother - then think no this is ridicoulous I'm ringing not for me but for my baby - so don't worry.

emarald - i spoke to a friend last night who lives in different part of country, I always thought we all carried the same maternity folders but hers is different to mine. Anyway in mine - if its the same as yours on page 14 I have a graph that shows the nomral measurements for the abdom. circum at each stage of gestation, they plot on there where you are. Even with your little one's gorwth spurt on the tummy he/she is still within normal range - so that is good and I don't think they always grow in a straight curve so don't worry that it will continue at same rate. Are they giving you another scan and are you being delivered early? I know what you mean totally - you try not to worry and to rationalise everything but of course we do and I would feel the same. I'm so worried that this one for me is going to get a big tummy and they'll insist on repeat c-section, as I really want to experience birth. I had my 20 weeks scan yesterday - and they didn't do abdominal circ then so going to have to wait for gowth scan and not sure when they will start doing them. Our monkies really do stress us out just think it will all be worth it. Gd is just a right royal pain in the butt!!!


----------



## marley79

Hi all - when did you all have your first growth scans or when will you have them and how often? I had my 20 weeks yesterday and see my consultant on tuesday. I'm really itching for the growth scans as I want a vbac birth which they are not happy about as they don't like inducing women who have had c-sections previously. I'm hoping that if growth is good then I can hope for a possible vbac but if it's not, on top of c-sec scar I'll have to have c-sec again (boo!)
This one has already got very long legs but head circum on average at pres - I don't think leg size is gd related, anyone know? My husband is very tall and my little girl's legs are really long, so porb just genetic?


----------



## sthorp1179

I think its normal to wait till 3rd tri for growth scans. I think if you are in good control of your sugars then you could argue your case for a vbac and not even need to be induced at all.

I think the growth scans are pretty silly really they estimated my son at 8lb 5oz at 34 weeks and when he was born 16 days later he was only 7lb10oz and not an ounce of fat on him just a long baby really. 

Als one of my bnb buddies had a scan on tuesday with an estimatd weight of 10lb+ so she opted for elective c section two days later and an perfectly normal 8lb boy was born!


----------



## marley79

sthorp1179 said:


> I think its normal to wait till 3rd tri for growth scans. I think if you are in good control of your sugars then you could argue your case for a vbac and not even need to be induced at all.
> 
> I think the growth scans are pretty silly really they estimated my son at 8lb 5oz at 34 weeks and when he was born 16 days later he was only 7lb10oz and not an ounce of fat on him just a long baby really.
> 
> Als one of my bnb buddies had a scan on tuesday with an estimatd weight of 10lb+ so she opted for elective c section two days later and an perfectly normal 8lb boy was born!

my daughter was long too and not the weight she was predicted, just long and skinny - I think that must fool them and that they expect all babies to have same amount of fat. I ate so much cheese when I was pregnant so it was just her genes to be skinny like her daddy. yes I'm hoping good control can support my case for vbac but as I'm not diet controlled even the midwives are not backing me but saying maybe I could argue to let them let me go to 39 weeks and hope for spontanoues labour and if not c-sec at 39 weeks. If I have good sugars and good fetal grwoth then I'm not giving up idea of vbac - just yet :)


----------



## sthorp1179

What i don't see is relevant is how it is controlled as long as it is controlled! If you are capable of monitoring your blood sugars in labour and administering tablets/insulin or sugar as necessary i don't see why you are more of a risk than anyone else. Obviously you are going to be more carefully monitored as a vbac case anyway. If you feel confident at monitoring your blood sugars during labour (which i did at 30 minute intervals no problem) i don't see how they can reasonably say no.


----------



## marley79

sthorp1179 said:


> What i don't see is relevant is how it is controlled as long as it is controlled! If you are capable of monitoring your blood sugars in labour and administering tablets/insulin or sugar as necessary i don't see why you are more of a risk than anyone else. Obviously you are going to be more carefully monitored as a vbac case anyway. If you feel confident at monitoring your blood sugars during labour (which i did at 30 minute intervals no problem) i don't see how they can reasonably say no.

yeah I don't get that either - control is control right? Their argument at present is that they induce all mums with Gd at 38 weeks and that doing an induction on a c-sec scar is risky in case of rupture. which ok that bit fair does. they say i can maybe go to 39 weeks with good control (but so far only midwives said that). They say to let me go to term makes them "very uncomfortable" due to in their words "exponentially" higher risk stillbirth with gestational diabetes. It's really crappy because of course I want to do the best for this baby but I'm not toally convinced of what this. Their policy is all previous c-sec mums with gestational diabetes automatically have a c-section at 38 unless spontanoues birth beforehand.


----------



## mrsthomas623

marley79 said:


> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> What i don't see is relevant is how it is controlled as long as it is controlled! If you are capable of monitoring your blood sugars in labour and administering tablets/insulin or sugar as necessary i don't see why you are more of a risk than anyone else. Obviously you are going to be more carefully monitored as a vbac case anyway. If you feel confident at monitoring your blood sugars during labour (which i did at 30 minute intervals no problem) i don't see how they can reasonably say no.
> 
> yeah I don't get that either - control is control right? Their argument at present is that they induce all mums with Gd at 38 weeks and that doing an induction on a c-sec scar is risky in case of rupture. which ok that bit fair does. they say i can maybe go to 39 weeks with good control (but so far only midwives said that). They say to let me go to term makes them "very uncomfortable" due to in their words "exponentially" higher risk stillbirth with gestational diabetes. It's really crappy because of course I want to do the best for this baby but I'm not toally convinced of what this. Their policy is all previous c-sec mums with gestational diabetes automatically have a c-section at 38 unless spontanoues birth beforehand.Click to expand...

My doctor looked at me like I had 2 heads when I asked if I would be induced early. :shrug: She said if he looks too big they will do a c-section- otherwise he would come on his own. So unless he is bigger than 9lbs, they are letting me go naturally.


----------



## sthorp1179

marley79 said:


> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> What i don't see is relevant is how it is controlled as long as it is controlled! If you are capable of monitoring your blood sugars in labour and administering tablets/insulin or sugar as necessary i don't see why you are more of a risk than anyone else. Obviously you are going to be more carefully monitored as a vbac case anyway. If you feel confident at monitoring your blood sugars during labour (which i did at 30 minute intervals no problem) i don't see how they can reasonably say no.
> 
> yeah I don't get that either - control is control right? Their argument at present is that they induce all mums with Gd at 38 weeks and that doing an induction on a c-sec scar is risky in case of rupture. which ok that bit fair does. they say i can maybe go to 39 weeks with good control (but so far only midwives said that). They say to let me go to term makes them "very uncomfortable" due to in their words "exponentially" higher risk stillbirth with gestational diabetes. It's really crappy because of course I want to do the best for this baby but I'm not toally convinced of what this. Their policy is all previous c-sec mums with gestational diabetes automatically have a c-section at 38 unless spontanoues birth beforehand.Click to expand...

Marley I would draw your attention to page 24 of the NICE clinical guidelines where it says diabetes by itself should not be considered a contraindiction to vbac.


https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG063Guidance.pdf

Makes for interesting reading!


----------



## marley79

mrsthomas623 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> What i don't see is relevant is how it is controlled as long as it is controlled! If you are capable of monitoring your blood sugars in labour and administering tablets/insulin or sugar as necessary i don't see why you are more of a risk than anyone else. Obviously you are going to be more carefully monitored as a vbac case anyway. If you feel confident at monitoring your blood sugars during labour (which i did at 30 minute intervals no problem) i don't see how they can reasonably say no.
> 
> yeah I don't get that either - control is control right? Their argument at present is that they induce all mums with Gd at 38 weeks and that doing an induction on a c-sec scar is risky in case of rupture. which ok that bit fair does. they say i can maybe go to 39 weeks with good control (but so far only midwives said that). They say to let me go to term makes them "very uncomfortable" due to in their words "exponentially" higher risk stillbirth with gestational diabetes. It's really crappy because of course I want to do the best for this baby but I'm not toally convinced of what this. Their policy is all previous c-sec mums with gestational diabetes automatically have a c-section at 38 unless spontanoues birth beforehand.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor looked at me like I had 2 heads when I asked if I would be induced early. :shrug: She said if he looks too big they will do a c-section- otherwise he would come on his own. So unless he is bigger than 9lbs, they are letting me go naturally.Click to expand...

thanks -I don't get why they are all so different in what they say to us. I would like to go to when baby is ready - but it's so hard when all of my medical team so against it. I will certainly be bringing it up at my appointment on tuesday. just don't get it.


----------



## emerald78

Hello

For your growth scan as per the guidelines I think you should have your 1st growth scan at 28 and then 32 and 36? I have had two but as I did not go on Metformin until I was 32wks I did nto have have my until 33 and then 35. I am not having a 3rd for the moment.

I don't have my green notes with me but when I had my first growth scan it was measured on the chart as mid way between the bottom curve and middle curve, the one on tuedsay is now marked in the middle between the middle and top line, so thanks for pointing out that I am still in normal limits! I mean that too, although it looks to be sarcastic, i promise you its not!! :) On the scan report it also states the EFW is within normal growth limits so I really should calm down and I am abit!! I still have not seen anyone about the scan results but should be back in the diabetes clinic on Tuesday so can discuss then. 

My friend was on insulin a few months ago and when I went to her appointment they said that they would only look to induce early if she looked favourable as everything looked normal baby wise so no need to induce just becasue she was on insulin. This was her first baby but would ideally not let her go further than 5 days over. In the end she had the liver disease so had to be induced when ended in an ecsection as she did not progress and never dilated in 3 days poor thing!. She had a bad time with it and her sugars did become really low at times but they still did not request a csection until her 48 hours after her waters had broken as they wanted to see if she would progress and it was only as the baby had not moved (good heart beat) in 50 mins that they decided the csection route.

I have been told that if they do need to induce (if I go over 5 days) then as I have had a baby my body should remember so it really does lower my chances of having a CSection. I was on time with Betsy so I am hoping I will be on time again or a little early. 

I just think you need to be really strong stand your ground in what you want and unless they have a compelling arguement as to why you should be booked in for a csection they should at least let you attempt a natural labour either spontaneous or induced before going down the automatic csection route. 

Stand your ground or speak to your consultant, ours here in Preston Mr Hughes is really good and likes to go down the natural route first before alternative options.


----------



## emerald78

The higher rate of still birth with GD is if it not diagnosed or managed!!! As you have been diagnosed and are being treated I really don't know what they mean. Sounds a bit like scare tactics!!!


----------



## Minkel23

Have just been diagnosed with GD and am really devastated... not quite sure of what to expect now. I have an appointment with a specialist on Monday morning... does anyone know of what to expect now? Should I be worried?x


----------



## HellBunny

I'm sick of this now, blood sugar 1 hour after breakfast - 8.7, blood sugar 1.5 hours after breakfast 1.7 and i almost collapsed once again. I seriously can't cope, i have a toddler to care for i can't risk going unconscious when i am home with him. Diabetic nurse is flipping useless so no advice there. i give up.


----------



## scarlett_s

Hellbunny that is horrible! 1.7! that must have been so scary. The lowest I think i have been was about 3.8 and I felt like I would pass out and it was a horrible feeling and very scary. I hope that someone figures this out for you fast.


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks i think its just getting on top of me abit, i'm just constantly in panic incase it goes too low and from the moment i inject i panic until i know the 5 hours is up and its out of my system until the next one. x


----------



## marley79

sthorp1179 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> What i don't see is relevant is how it is controlled as long as it is controlled! If you are capable of monitoring your blood sugars in labour and administering tablets/insulin or sugar as necessary i don't see why you are more of a risk than anyone else. Obviously you are going to be more carefully monitored as a vbac case anyway. If you feel confident at monitoring your blood sugars during labour (which i did at 30 minute intervals no problem) i don't see how they can reasonably say no.
> 
> yeah I don't get that either - control is control right? Their argument at present is that they induce all mums with Gd at 38 weeks and that doing an induction on a c-sec scar is risky in case of rupture. which ok that bit fair does. they say i can maybe go to 39 weeks with good control (but so far only midwives said that). They say to let me go to term makes them "very uncomfortable" due to in their words "exponentially" higher risk stillbirth with gestational diabetes. It's really crappy because of course I want to do the best for this baby but I'm not toally convinced of what this. Their policy is all previous c-sec mums with gestational diabetes automatically have a c-section at 38 unless spontanoues birth beforehand.Click to expand...
> 
> Marley I would draw your attention to page 24 of the NICE clinical guidelines where it says diabetes by itself should not be considered a contraindiction to vbac.
> 
> 
> https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG063Guidance.pdf
> 
> Makes for interesting reading!Click to expand...

That's fab - gonna read the whole thing and quote it at them - lol!


----------



## sthorp1179

marley79 said:


> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sthorp1179 said:
> 
> 
> What i don't see is relevant is how it is controlled as long as it is controlled! If you are capable of monitoring your blood sugars in labour and administering tablets/insulin or sugar as necessary i don't see why you are more of a risk than anyone else. Obviously you are going to be more carefully monitored as a vbac case anyway. If you feel confident at monitoring your blood sugars during labour (which i did at 30 minute intervals no problem) i don't see how they can reasonably say no.
> 
> yeah I don't get that either - control is control right? Their argument at present is that they induce all mums with Gd at 38 weeks and that doing an induction on a c-sec scar is risky in case of rupture. which ok that bit fair does. they say i can maybe go to 39 weeks with good control (but so far only midwives said that). They say to let me go to term makes them "very uncomfortable" due to in their words "exponentially" higher risk stillbirth with gestational diabetes. It's really crappy because of course I want to do the best for this baby but I'm not toally convinced of what this. Their policy is all previous c-sec mums with gestational diabetes automatically have a c-section at 38 unless spontanoues birth beforehand.Click to expand...
> 
> Marley I would draw your attention to page 24 of the NICE clinical guidelines where it says diabetes by itself should not be considered a contraindiction to vbac.
> 
> 
> https://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/pdf/CG063Guidance.pdf
> 
> Makes for interesting reading!Click to expand...
> 
> That's fab - gonna read the whole thing and quote it at them - lol!Click to expand...

I would print it out and highlight the relevant parts. At the end of the day its your baby your body and your labour your choice!


----------



## marley79

emerald78 said:


> Hello
> 
> For your growth scan as per the guidelines I think you should have your 1st growth scan at 28 and then 32 and 36? I have had two but as I did not go on Metformin until I was 32wks I did nto have have my until 33 and then 35. I am not having a 3rd for the moment.
> 
> I don't have my green notes with me but when I had my first growth scan it was measured on the chart as mid way between the bottom curve and middle curve, the one on tuedsay is now marked in the middle between the middle and top line, so thanks for pointing out that I am still in normal limits! I mean that too, although it looks to be sarcastic, i promise you its not!! :) On the scan report it also states the EFW is within normal growth limits so I really should calm down and I am abit!! I still have not seen anyone about the scan results but should be back in the diabetes clinic on Tuesday so can discuss then.
> 
> My friend was on insulin a few months ago and when I went to her appointment they said that they would only look to induce early if she looked favourable as everything looked normal baby wise so no need to induce just becasue she was on insulin. This was her first baby but would ideally not let her go further than 5 days over. In the end she had the liver disease so had to be induced when ended in an ecsection as she did not progress and never dilated in 3 days poor thing!. She had a bad time with it and her sugars did become really low at times but they still did not request a csection until her 48 hours after her waters had broken as they wanted to see if she would progress and it was only as the baby had not moved (good heart beat) in 50 mins that they decided the csection route.
> 
> I have been told that if they do need to induce (if I go over 5 days) then as I have had a baby my body should remember so it really does lower my chances of having a CSection. I was on time with Betsy so I am hoping I will be on time again or a little early.
> 
> I just think you need to be really strong stand your ground in what you want and unless they have a compelling arguement as to why you should be booked in for a csection they should at least let you attempt a natural labour either spontaneous or induced before going down the automatic csection route.
> 
> Stand your ground or speak to your consultant, ours here in Preston Mr Hughes is really good and likes to go down the natural route first before alternative options.

Glad you have a good consultant - i really like mine - he's a lovely guy I just think maybe he's bit too favourable on c-secs. Glad you feel better re scan - I totally understand why you felt/feel worried about the growth though - it's all a worrying time. That's great you were allowed to go to your due date. i really do need to bring this up with them, as they induce everyone early at my hospital regardless of control - i see them on tuesday too (same as you) so let me know how you get on and will post as to what they say to me. xxx


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> Thanks i think its just getting on top of me abit, i'm just constantly in panic incase it goes too low and from the moment i inject i panic until i know the 5 hours is up and its out of my system until the next one. x

Aw hellbunny that sounds really scary. I'm not on insulin so have no idea on what to suggest. Can you email your consultant or diabetic doctor - they need to be giving you some proper guidance on this, esp home with a toddler.
xx


----------



## marley79

Minkel23 said:


> Have just been diagnosed with GD and am really devastated... not quite sure of what to expect now. I have an appointment with a specialist on Monday morning... does anyone know of what to expect now? Should I be worried?x

Hi Minkel - welcome to the group. Sorry about your diagnosis. It's very hard when you first find out as there is so much to learn and of course you feel anxious about it all. How far on are you? Is this your first baby? The main thing is to try not worry - I know it's natural but think of it as more of a steep learning curve. the key is they know you have it - the risks are more when it goes undiagnosed and untreated in pregnancy. You will now see a consultant and a diabetic nurse. they will ask you to test your blood daily - using a little machine - it's really easy and involves pricking your finger. nomrally before each meal and one or two hours after. they'll give you a range to keep the bloods within. They'll give you advice on how to change your diet e.g. cutting out sugary foods and sitching to wholegrain. Hopefully that alone will kepp you within range and that's all you'll need to do. It can get harder to control your bloods as pregnancy continues - as the placenta grows, the hormones make it more difficult. This may mean you will then be given some tablets to take with meals to reduce your blood sugar or to start injecting insulin. But please don't worry about all that now - most women manage on diet alone. I would google diabetes in pregnancy read up as much as possible and make notes of any questions before you see your consultant. Read through this thread and of course ask any specific questions you want to on here and I'm sure everyone will do there best to answer. xxx


----------



## Kristysbump

HellBunny said:


> I'm sick of this now, blood sugar 1 hour after breakfast - 8.7, blood sugar 1.5 hours after breakfast 1.7 and i almost collapsed once again. I seriously can't cope, i have a toddler to care for i can't risk going unconscious when i am home with him. Diabetic nurse is flipping useless so no advice there. i give up.




How long before you inject till before you eat breakfast ???
You may need to wait longer usually 30 minutes is good. But if your havin a low afterwards then you may need to eat a carb also after. Try eating a little less wait an hour test then eat the rest.. It's what I'm doing now and I have been able to cut down on insulin as well. I wasn't the same but similar and I try and maintain a low


----------



## Minkel23

marley79 said:


> Minkel23 said:
> 
> 
> Have just been diagnosed with GD and am really devastated... not quite sure of what to expect now. I have an appointment with a specialist on Monday morning... does anyone know of what to expect now? Should I be worried?x
> 
> Hi Minkel - welcome to the group. Sorry about your diagnosis. It's very hard when you first find out as there is so much to learn and of course you feel anxious about it all. How far on are you? Is this your first baby? The main thing is to try not worry - I know it's natural but think of it as more of a steep learning curve. the key is they know you have it - the risks are more when it goes undiagnosed and untreated in pregnancy. You will now see a consultant and a diabetic nurse. they will ask you to test your blood daily - using a little machine - it's really easy and involves pricking your finger. nomrally before each meal and one or two hours after. they'll give you a range to keep the bloods within. They'll give you advice on how to change your diet e.g. cutting out sugary foods and sitching to wholegrain. Hopefully that alone will kepp you within range and that's all you'll need to do. It can get harder to control your bloods as pregnancy continues - as the placenta grows, the hormones make it more difficult. This may mean you will then be given some tablets to take with meals to reduce your blood sugar or to start injecting insulin. But please don't worry about all that now - most women manage on diet alone. I would google diabetes in pregnancy read up as much as possible and make notes of any questions before you see your consultant. Read through this thread and of course ask any specific questions you want to on here and I'm sure everyone will do there best to answer. xxxClick to expand...

This is my first baby (a little boy) and I'm 28 weeks. Had the GTT on Monday and was called on thursday with the results. Thanks for the reassurance... I'm doing a lot of reading today and trying not to scare myself. Will hopefully get my worries dealt with on Monday with the GD nurse.x


----------



## SKAV

Gosh *HellBunny* that must be so scary specially with a LO around :nope: Can't you change doctors or something?? 
AFM, for the past 2 weeks my morning readings(fasting) which was the problem has been really really good - always below 90 ( 5 ) !! wow !..........and yday was my appointment with the Diabetic Center and the reading was 104 (5.7)!!! wow and you know what, Doc increased the insulin from 3units to 4units :wacko: JUST BECAUSE YESTERDAY'S VALUE WAS HIGHER ...and after showing all my values for the past 2 weeks...aren't they crazy? :growlmad:

Sorry for rant...wonder how *waitandsee* is...:shrug:


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks ladies i think it was just a bad night, i'm much more positive today afetr waiting 30 minutes after novorapid for breakfast i got a 4.8mmol :D so happy, and my numbers have been fine for the last 2 weeks (except breakfast though i'm abit more confident now) xx


----------



## cherryglitter

yay hellbunny :happydance:

my readings have pretty much ALL been over 8 for the past few days. i've upped my insulin. can't wait to get to the clinic on monday :( this is driving me crazy. 

the nurse keeps telling me it's just the pregnancy putting extra strain on things but the dietician won't see it like that. she was so horrible last time. they should have dieticians that JUST specialise in GD. not just diabetes.


----------



## HellBunny

I reaaaallllllly dislike my diabetes nurse, she looks at me like i'm stupid, when starting insulin i double checked with her (so i knew what i was doing, i had J with me and obviously its hard to concentrate with a toddler inpatient lol) and she looked at me as if to say "no you don't say" arhhhhh


----------



## cherryglitter

they can be so rude sometimes! urghhh.


----------



## marley79

Minkel23 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minkel23 said:
> 
> 
> Have just been diagnosed with GD and am really devastated... not quite sure of what to expect now. I have an appointment with a specialist on Monday morning... does anyone know of what to expect now? Should I be worried?x
> 
> Hi Minkel - welcome to the group. Sorry about your diagnosis. It's very hard when you first find out as there is so much to learn and of course you feel anxious about it all. How far on are you? Is this your first baby? The main thing is to try not worry - I know it's natural but think of it as more of a steep learning curve. the key is they know you have it - the risks are more when it goes undiagnosed and untreated in pregnancy. You will now see a consultant and a diabetic nurse. they will ask you to test your blood daily - using a little machine - it's really easy and involves pricking your finger. nomrally before each meal and one or two hours after. they'll give you a range to keep the bloods within. They'll give you advice on how to change your diet e.g. cutting out sugary foods and sitching to wholegrain. Hopefully that alone will kepp you within range and that's all you'll need to do. It can get harder to control your bloods as pregnancy continues - as the placenta grows, the hormones make it more difficult. This may mean you will then be given some tablets to take with meals to reduce your blood sugar or to start injecting insulin. But please don't worry about all that now - most women manage on diet alone. I would google diabetes in pregnancy read up as much as possible and make notes of any questions before you see your consultant. Read through this thread and of course ask any specific questions you want to on here and I'm sure everyone will do there best to answer. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> This is my first baby (a little boy) and I'm 28 weeks. Had the GTT on Monday and was called on thursday with the results. Thanks for the reassurance... I'm doing a lot of reading today and trying not to scare myself. Will hopefully get my worries dealt with on Monday with the GD nurse.xClick to expand...

let us know how you get on. At least not too long to go now - though I know it feels like forever! x


----------



## Bats11

Can someone PLEASE PLEASE tell me this is not true!

ADHD connected to gestaional diabetes??? Now Im Worried :((

Dont want to google cause I really dont want the wrong answers, so I'll ask my doctor at my next appointment.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Bats11 said:


> Can someone PLEASE PLEASE tell me this is not true!
> 
> ADHD connected to gestaional diabetes??? Now Im Worried :((
> 
> Dont want to google cause I really dont want the wrong answers, so I'll ask my doctor at my next appointment.

I have not heard that :shrug: The only thing I read was they are a higher risk of diabetes later in life.


----------



## HellBunny

I've not heard that either xx


----------



## marley79

I wouldn't worry about it - definetly don't google though as may bring up poeple's opinions that could be scary and not based on fact. x


----------



## marley79

Does anyone know why morning blood sugars can be randomly high? I don't understand why they can be higher than before you went to bed when you have't eaten? I had a hot milk in the night - does nayone know if that would affect sugars?
x


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> Does anyone know why morning blood sugars can be randomly high? I don't understand why they can be higher than before you went to bed when you have't eaten? I had a hot milk in the night - does nayone know if that would affect sugars?
> x

If you google "Dawn Phenomenon" it happens in lots of people with diabetes, its where your liver produces stored glucose when you haven't eaten for a while. xxx


----------



## Bats11

Marley79, good question about morning glucose, mine has been above 5 in the past 3 days so i need to check in with my diabetes nurse grrrr

And thanks for the answer hellbunny, last night before going to bed my sugars were 4.3 then this morning its 5.2??


----------



## Bats11

Marley79, good question about morning glucose, mine has been above 5 in the past 3 days so i need to check in with my diabetes nurse grrrr

And thanks for the answer hellbunny, last night before going to bed my sugars were 4.3 then this morning its 5.2??


----------



## cherryglitter

growth scan in the morning! will update you all when i get back :hugs: 
hope you're all well. xx


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why morning blood sugars can be randomly high? I don't understand why they can be higher than before you went to bed when you have't eaten? I had a hot milk in the night - does nayone know if that would affect sugars?
> x
> 
> If you google "Dawn Phenomenon" it happens in lots of people with diabetes, its where your liver produces stored glucose when you haven't eaten for a while. xxxClick to expand...

thanks hellbunny - it's really bizaree - makes me wonder if my bloods are really high in the night without me realsiing.


----------



## marley79

cherryglitter said:


> growth scan in the morning! will update you all when i get back :hugs:
> hope you're all well. xx

ooh let us know your measuremnts of little one - wishing you well. x


----------



## trudie100

Bit of back ground, ive got polysystic ovaries so had to have the GTT test done at 28 weeks just as routine. My BMI was normal to begin with (i was a UK size 8 and weighed just under 8 stone) but they still sent me for the test to be on the safe side

I passed it (in fact had really good reasults) and at every midwife appt i've had i've NEVER had sugar in my urine.

Fastforward to last 3 appts (32, 34 & 36) and i had +1 sugar in my urine at each one.

Now ive been referred to a specialist diabetic consultant tomorrow for some finger prick test thing (the lady didnt even tell me what it entails?) to check I definatly dont have GD.

The midwife i saw at my 36 week appt last week said shes sure i havent, my BMI was normal to begin with and im pretty much all bump. Also its common for your baby to measure large when you have GD and its common to have big babies but i've been measuring SMALL since 28 weeks!

In fact my lil man has only just caught up now and at 36 week appt he was finally measuring 36 weeks

I wanted to know if anyone else has been through this?

i.e. passed GTT test and then developed sugar in urine at a later stage?

also more importantly anyone went on to be diagnosed with GD when baby hasnt measured big & they arent big? also no symptoms of anything being wrong?

Hoping someone has been through this as its worrying me now.....

a- wondering if i do have GD and
b- worrying that Ive got some HUGE baby in there and they havent spotted it for some reason


----------



## Minkel23

Anyone else struggle with the three times a day finger prick test? I hate having to do it and sometimes struggle to get enough blood to put onto the reader. Does it help to have warm hands? Or to drink water beforehand?


----------



## mrsthomas623

Minkel23 said:


> Anyone else struggle with the three times a day finger prick test? I hate having to do it and sometimes struggle to get enough blood to put onto the reader. Does it help to have warm hands? Or to drink water beforehand?

Warm hands definitely help, I have to kind of "milk" my finger too. I just struggle because it makes me want to pass out. :haha:


----------



## marley79

trudie100 said:


> Bit of back ground, ive got polysystic ovaries so had to have the GTT test done at 28 weeks just as routine. My BMI was normal to begin with (i was a UK size 8 and weighed just under 8 stone) but they still sent me for the test to be on the safe side
> 
> I passed it (in fact had really good reasults) and at every midwife appt i've had i've NEVER had sugar in my urine.
> 
> Fastforward to last 3 appts (32, 34 & 36) and i had +1 sugar in my urine at each one.
> 
> Now ive been referred to a specialist diabetic consultant tomorrow for some finger prick test thing (the lady didnt even tell me what it entails?) to check I definatly dont have GD.
> 
> The midwife i saw at my 36 week appt last week said shes sure i havent, my BMI was normal to begin with and im pretty much all bump. Also its common for your baby to measure large when you have GD and its common to have big babies but i've been measuring SMALL since 28 weeks!
> 
> In fact my lil man has only just caught up now and at 36 week appt he was finally measuring 36 weeks
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone else has been through this?
> 
> i.e. passed GTT test and then developed sugar in urine at a later stage?
> 
> also more importantly anyone went on to be diagnosed with GD when baby hasnt measured big & they arent big? also no symptoms of anything being wrong?
> 
> Hoping someone has been through this as its worrying me now.....
> 
> a- wondering if i do have GD and
> b- worrying that Ive got some HUGE baby in there and they havent spotted it for some reason

a- If you have devloped gd - you have done so later on - so that's much better. You'll just have to keep sugars under control from now on and during labour. Please don't worry. Your consultant will go over everything and I'm sure you'll be fine. You may not have gd but just be bordeline on your sugar control.
b- mention to your consultant about your worries. If they think in any way there is a risk of a big baby they will give you a growth scan. Mention having a scan because you feel anxious and if they feel it's justitifed I'm sure they will.
If you have any questions after seeing your consultant then I'm sure everyone on here will be glad to answer anything we can. Good luck.


----------



## marley79

Minkel23 said:


> Anyone else struggle with the three times a day finger prick test? I hate having to do it and sometimes struggle to get enough blood to put onto the reader. Does it help to have warm hands? Or to drink water beforehand?

Can you turn your pricker up - mine is always set to 8/9 becuase I hate having to reprick if I don't get enough blood. If you can turn it up as much as you feel comfortable with then you should get a nice drop without too much work. x


----------



## Minkel23

marley79 said:


> Minkel23 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else struggle with the three times a day finger prick test? I hate having to do it and sometimes struggle to get enough blood to put onto the reader. Does it help to have warm hands? Or to drink water beforehand?
> 
> Can you turn your pricker up - mine is always set to 8/9 becuase I hate having to reprick if I don't get enough blood. If you can turn it up as much as you feel comfortable with then you should get a nice drop without too much work. xClick to expand...

I've got mine set to three... I was worried about the pain of turning it up further? Does 8 or 9 not really sting? I find even three has a bit of a bite to it.


----------



## marley79

Minkel23 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minkel23 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else struggle with the three times a day finger prick test? I hate having to do it and sometimes struggle to get enough blood to put onto the reader. Does it help to have warm hands? Or to drink water beforehand?
> 
> Can you turn your pricker up - mine is always set to 8/9 becuase I hate having to reprick if I don't get enough blood. If you can turn it up as much as you feel comfortable with then you should get a nice drop without too much work. xClick to expand...
> 
> I've got mine set to three... I was worried about the pain of turning it up further? Does 8 or 9 not really sting? I find even three has a bit of a bite to it.Click to expand...

Mine was on 4 and I have to say I prefer it higher - only just swtiched it up this week - I think it's easier because when I fidn it drags and stings more when it's lower. But apologises if you don't and on my advice rack it up :haha:
Maybe try it on 6 and see how you go - having said that I probably have scared fingers from doing it so much that it takes more welly. x


----------



## marley79

I meant scarred - but my fingers are scared too!


----------



## Minkel23

Lol! 'Scared fingers'... that sounds like me anyway...


----------



## Bats11

Oh crap, spoke to my diabetes nurse via phone & she said i'll need to be on insulin, my appointment is on monday.

Im sure this question has been answered before, but i'll ask again, does the injection hurt??


----------



## cherryglitter

Bats11 said:


> Oh crap, spoke to my diabetes nurse via phone & she said i'll need to be on insulin, my appointment is on monday.
> 
> Im sure this question has been answered before, but i'll ask again, does the injection hurt??

it can and it can't. i do mine in my stomach as i find it easier. 
somedays it hurts and some it doesn't! it's weird. 
it's not really painful though when it does hurt. just a sharp scratch.


----------



## cherryglitter

had my growth scan yesterday and she's currently weighing 5lbs 6ozs, so not too bad. 
but now she's breech :dohh: i have another growth scan in two weeks to double check her weight and see if she's still breech!

my consultant said we will talk more about delivery then.. scary!
insulin has been upped again too. 

6 units before breakfast, 3 before lunch, 4 before dinner of fast acting. 
then 11 units of the slow.


----------



## jellybeanbaby

i found out a few weeks ago(28wks) that i had gd and i to take medication because diet and exercise isn't enough. i just came from the doctor and so far everything is going well, but i'm going to have to go in 3 times a week for measurements and checking the baby growth. Is it normal to have those many appointments for people with diabetes. thanks in advance.


----------



## HellBunny

Bats11 said:


> Oh crap, spoke to my diabetes nurse via phone & she said i'll need to be on insulin, my appointment is on monday.
> 
> Im sure this question has been answered before, but i'll ask again, does the injection hurt??

My needles are 4mm long and i barely feel it going in, i was terrified of going on insulin because of this! One tip is keep your meals Low GI, to avoid the sudden drop, i was going hypo everyday as i was eating weetabix which rapidly lowered my sugar levels after 1.5 hours.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Anyone else going for non-stress test? I have to go twice a week now, first time was fine but this time I had a non-reactive result. So off to get an ultrasound done to check his heart, movement and breathing. Luckily he passed the ultrasound part super fast but man, non-stress test can be really stressful!!


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> had my growth scan yesterday and she's currently weighing 5lbs 6ozs, so not too bad.
> but now she's breech :dohh: i have another growth scan in two weeks to double check her weight and see if she's still breech!
> 
> my consultant said we will talk more about delivery then.. scary!
> insulin has been upped again too.
> 
> 6 units before breakfast, 3 before lunch, 4 before dinner of fast acting.
> then 11 units of the slow.

Thats a good weight really :) how much did your little boy weigh and how far along was you when you had him?
Jayden measured 6lb1oz at 35+6 and was born at 39+3 weighing 8lb 6oz


----------



## Bats11

HellBunny said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh crap, spoke to my diabetes nurse via phone & she said i'll need to be on insulin, my appointment is on monday.
> 
> Im sure this question has been answered before, but i'll ask again, does the injection hurt??
> 
> My needles are 4mm long and i barely feel it going in, i was terrified of going on insulin because of this! One tip is keep your meals Low GI, to avoid the sudden drop, i was going hypo everyday as i was eating weetabix which rapidly lowered my sugar levels after 1.5 hours.Click to expand...

Thank you for that!


----------



## HellBunny

I keep having panic attacks and anxiety in general. I'm fine with injecting its not that, its just i'm petrified of going too low again. Problem is my symptoms are similar to hypos (pounding heart/going hot/shakiness) so i tested and my reading was 7.1, the shakiness began as soon as i'd pulled the needle out because i'm bloody scared of going low! I don't know why i'm scared my o/h is in so its not like i'm on my own looking after J, it would be worse if i was in by myself like i have before when i've gone really hypo.
Just a general rant, i just hope they were wrong about me having type 1 and its just GD, so far i'm proving them wrong with my numbers though it could change..


----------



## marley79

Hi all
I had my meeting with the my consultant yesterday (21 weeks check). My blood control is good at present. My next appointment (unless bloods go up) will be at 28 weeks when I will have a growth scan the same day. I've been told they are NOT ruling out an induced vbac (yeah) - however they really have stressed that they are not comfortable letting me go over 38 weeks even if my control is good. Their argument being that at 38 weeks the stillbbirth rate starts its steep rise and so they like to cut off at this point. They said that good control does not necessarily stop this rise and therefore that is why all women should be offered induction at 38 weeks. It is up to me if I wanted to go over. They said that the rate has gone down but no research has conclusively identified whether this is because of better control or because more women are now rotuinely induced at 38 weeks. their basic argument was why take the risk. If my gorwth scans come back too big then it will be c-section for me, as my daughter had big shoulders and they won't risk vaginal delivery if history repeats itself. I thought what they said would be of interest for all. Feel a bit more positive that a vaginal birth is not ruled out for me yet. they also said I can have a sweep as early as 36-37 weeks to try start labour on my own. But no real delivery decisions will be made until a lot later - normally 36 weeks after growth scan then but it was good to be able to start discussing options at least.


----------



## Minkel23

Thanks for the info Marley... I've also been told I will be induced at 38 weeks, but I really didn't know a sweep at 36 weeks might be an option, given that I wanted my childbirth to start naturally. Keep us updated... when was your original due date?x


----------



## marley79

My original due date 27th june. They did say the early a sweep is the less likely of success and that they could do one before and also one before they start induction. The baby would have to be head down, which some aren't at that stage - so I'll be bouncing on my birthing ball a lot. Unfortunately because I've never had a vaginal birth then chances of my cervix being favourable are less. They said there is a 50/50 chance of a sweep working - but I think they meant if they can actually do it - so only if cervix ready for it. My midwife team said no way would they do a sweep before 40 weeks but am so glad I asked beacuase they agreed midwives wouldn't do it - but the obstertic team would in the hospital. x


----------



## butterflydebs

Evening ladies, I have been lurking for the past week since I found out I have GD, I have been doing my blood testing for the past couple of days, my levels seem to be all over the place and particular high in the morning and 1 hr after eating breakfast, this morning I had porridge then an hour later my blood sugar level was 11.5 !! Yesterday when I had 2 slices of granary toast with peanut butter it was 9.3 What does everyone eat at breakfast ? also my sugars only seem to be within the right range if I eat no carbs at all ! Help this is all so scary and frustrating x


----------



## Samah007

Question for those on insulin:

Did you start off trying to manage your GD with diet and/or medication? I'm wondering because that's what I'm doing but was warned by the dietician that as I "get on in weeks" I may find that it's no longer working. I think I've hit that point. I've been eating basically the same thing for breakfast but now my levels are pretty high (even with the glyburide I take before breakfast.) It seems like the only time I can get them down is for dinner- maybe.


----------



## HellBunny

Samah007 said:


> Question for those on insulin:
> 
> Did you start off trying to manage your GD with diet and/or medication? I'm wondering because that's what I'm doing but was warned by the dietician that as I "get on in weeks" I may find that it's no longer working. I think I've hit that point. I've been eating basically the same thing for breakfast but now my levels are pretty high (even with the glyburide I take before breakfast.) It seems like the only time I can get them down is for dinner- maybe.

I like to say i managed my first pregnancy with diet only but i was really restricting my carb intake so i probably should of been on it but i was only diagnosed at 34 weeks (i had it since around 19 weeks) so i didn't know low carb diets weren't healthy.

This time i've had GD since the start and until 22 weeks i was diet controlled but again my portion sizes were tiny and i was losing weight rather than gaining and i was underweight to start with so my diabetes specialist didn't want me to cut down portions etc. 

Don't worry if you have to go on it, its quite a relief as it means i can eat a decent meal without going too high :)
xx


----------



## marley79

butterflydebs said:


> Evening ladies, I have been lurking for the past week since I found out I have GD, I have been doing my blood testing for the past couple of days, my levels seem to be all over the place and particular high in the morning and 1 hr after eating breakfast, this morning I had porridge then an hour later my blood sugar level was 11.5 !! Yesterday when I had 2 slices of granary toast with peanut butter it was 9.3 What does everyone eat at breakfast ? also my sugars only seem to be within the right range if I eat no carbs at all ! Help this is all so scary and frustrating x

Hi there
porridge is a big no no for me - it's pure carbs and the finer milled the porridge the quciker it enters your bloodstream and causes high numbers. I would get a reading like that if I had a bowl. You need to see a dietician or iabetic midwife that can give you specific diet changes for you. But key is always have carbs (don't cut them out) they do cause higher sugar but they are essential for the babay's health, so it's about balancing enough to eat properly but not going overkill on them. have carbs with every meal so you are not having one meal that is all carb. Also eat veg and protein with each meal. protein and fat help slow down carbs into the bloodstream. For example you may find a slice of toast raises your numbers but a slice of toast with cheese on doesn't. I always found this wierd as you would think the less you eat would mean lower numbers but it's about the quality and quantity. 
For brekafast I eat two slices of toast (brown seeded loaf) with either cheese or olives and a pear. Some days I change the cheese or olives for egg. It's boring because I have the same meal all the time. I also take medication - metfromin in the morining and evening. Fruit wise I can only eat apple and pears (lower in sugar). Avoid citrus and bananas.
I would recommned that you start weighing yourself weekly at the same time in the morning and note down in your diabeties book your weight then you can check you are eating enough. you can also buy ketone testing strips that you dip in your urine to make sure you are eating enough. ketones are produced when your diet is to strict and they are bad for the baby. This will help you to find the balance that is right for you. Hope that helps. x


----------



## marley79

ps - if you can't find a balance then that is an indication you need to be on medication to be able to. your conusltants will help you with this. But to help them make the call it's a good idea to keep a record of what you are eating, if you are feeling hungry etc.


----------



## Minkel23

I had beans on two slices of granary toast for breakfast the other day and had my highest reading yet... I've worked out that I just can't do bread (and also porridge) in the mornings anymore. Now I'm having two eggs scrambled with either some mushrooms or sliced chicken breast and a spoonful of low sugar beans, and my readings are between 5-6. I love breakfast- it's normally my favourite meal of the day- but now it's a little dull. I do like seeing my low numbers though... and today I'm going to allow myself a treat of some frozen yoghurt after lunch. It's hard, but you'll find the food that works and the food that doesn't work for you.x


----------



## emerald78

cherryglitter said:


> had my growth scan yesterday and she's currently weighing 5lbs 6ozs, so not too bad.
> but now she's breech :dohh: i have another growth scan in two weeks to double check her weight and see if she's still breech!
> 
> my consultant said we will talk more about delivery then.. scary!
> insulin has been upped again too.
> 
> 6 units before breakfast, 3 before lunch, 4 before dinner of fast acting.
> then 11 units of the slow.

Thats great Cherryglitter. Thats a good weight. Sorry your insulin has had to be upped. 

I went to my appointment, pointless really, they kind of told me what they would be doing and no discussion by the SPR. She wrote more down than spoke to me, so they will have a shock if they decided to do anything like they suggested as there were no suggestion. Although they can give me a sweep at 38 wks.

I currently having horrible side affects from Metformin and they are not pleasant. I spoke to three about it but none of them were bothered and simply stuck me on a higher dosage! The worse thing is my bloods are creeping up so I have a feeling I may have to go on Insulin if the baby does not appear soon. :( 

Anyone else having symptons from Metformin?


----------



## Samah007

HellBunny said:


> Samah007 said:
> 
> 
> Question for those on insulin:
> 
> Did you start off trying to manage your GD with diet and/or medication? I'm wondering because that's what I'm doing but was warned by the dietician that as I "get on in weeks" I may find that it's no longer working. I think I've hit that point. I've been eating basically the same thing for breakfast but now my levels are pretty high (even with the glyburide I take before breakfast.) It seems like the only time I can get them down is for dinner- maybe.
> 
> I like to say i managed my first pregnancy with diet only but i was really restricting my carb intake so i probably should of been on it but i was only diagnosed at 34 weeks (i had it since around 19 weeks) so i didn't know low carb diets weren't healthy.
> 
> This time i've had GD since the start and until 22 weeks i was diet controlled but again my portion sizes were tiny and i was losing weight rather than gaining and i was underweight to start with so my diabetes specialist didn't want me to cut down portions etc.
> 
> Don't worry if you have to go on it, its quite a relief as it means i can eat a decent meal without going too high :)
> xxClick to expand...


I had my appointment today and just as I suspected, I have to go on insulin. You're right, it's really not that bad. I just want to see my numbers get under control and stop feeling hungry most of the morning. (Which is when my sugars tend to be high).


----------



## butterflydebs

marley79 said:


> ps - if you can't find a balance then that is an indication you need to be on medication to be able to. your conusltants will help you with this. But to help them make the call it's a good idea to keep a record of what you are eating, if you are feeling hungry etc.

Thank you so much for replying, I saw the diabetic nurse and dietician on Tuesday and they said porridge was good which is what surprised me so much. This morning my level was 7 before I ate breakfast I had a fried egg which tomatoes, mushrooms and 1 slice of bacon and my level was 6.3 but didn't realise it was dangerous for the baby to just not eat carbs so will make sure I have some with each meal. Will be interesting to see the diabetic midwife tomorrow, is it normal to have such high numbers first thing when you haven't eaten anything ? x


----------



## marley79

emerald78 said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> had my growth scan yesterday and she's currently weighing 5lbs 6ozs, so not too bad.
> but now she's breech :dohh: i have another growth scan in two weeks to double check her weight and see if she's still breech!
> 
> my consultant said we will talk more about delivery then.. scary!
> insulin has been upped again too.
> 
> 6 units before breakfast, 3 before lunch, 4 before dinner of fast acting.
> then 11 units of the slow.
> 
> Thats great Cherryglitter. Thats a good weight. Sorry your insulin has had to be upped.
> 
> I went to my appointment, pointless really, they kind of told me what they would be doing and no discussion by the SPR. She wrote more down than spoke to me, so they will have a shock if they decided to do anything like they suggested as there were no suggestion. Although they can give me a sweep at 38 wks.
> 
> I currently having horrible side affects from Metformin and they are not pleasant. I spoke to three about it but none of them were bothered and simply stuck me on a higher dosage! The worse thing is my bloods are creeping up so I have a feeling I may have to go on Insulin if the baby does not appear soon. :(
> 
> Anyone else having symptons from Metformin?Click to expand...

what symtpoms do you get? For the first few weeks I was on them I got really loose bowels and felt sick - I actually went to the doctor's because I thought I had a bug. They didn't warn me that it could happen. I'm fine on them now and recently got dosage upped and the sickness didn't come back. I always take mine after a meal though instead of with a meal - not sure if that's standard as was told that helps.
Sounds like your meeting - they were rude - hate it when they just write and hardly say anything. Did they not say what their plan is for you at all? Good about the sweep though. x


----------



## marley79

Thank you so much for replying, I saw the diabetic nurse and dietician on Tuesday and they said porridge was good which is what surprised me so much. This morning my level was 7 before I ate breakfast I had a fried egg which tomatoes, mushrooms and 1 slice of bacon and my level was 6.3 but didn't realise it was dangerous for the baby to just not eat carbs so will make sure I have some with each meal. Will be interesting to see the diabetic midwife tomorrow, is it normal to have such high numbers first thing when you haven't eaten anything ? x[/QUOTE]

They told me that about porridge too. I think they think we all have appauling diets full of cream cakes and endless sugar and simply switching to wholewheat and a good diet magically cures all. I'm sure some people do well with porridge. I couldn't eat bread at all in my last pregnancy where I had gd and yet this one I can have two slices each meal if my only carb and balanced well. It's a learning curve for sure.


----------



## HellBunny

I was fine with porridge in the early stages but if i have more than 3 mouthfuls now i get a 9mmol without insulin! Its far too carby to cope with first thing lol.
Burgen linseed and soya bread seems to work okay with me but then again i'm on insulin, its low GI though x


----------



## sthorp1179

I love burgen bread although my fave is the poppyseed one!

Well good news for me and not so good news! My gtt at 16 weeks showed blood sugars in the normal range although on my recent trip to mw and urine dip showed a trace of glucose which is not so good (stupidly finished off a few haribo the kids left hanging around- giant strawbs my fave) so i am.sticking to being a good girl and cleaning up my diet...removing all non natural sugar for now! Fruit in small quanitites of course.

Now my bp is being funny shooting up for no apparent reason into the hypertensive range and then going back down low again. Theres always something to scupper my low risk birth plans :haha:


----------



## emerald78

Anyone else having symptons from Metformin?[/QUOTE]

what symtpoms do you get? For the first few weeks I was on them I got really loose bowels and felt sick - I actually went to the doctor's because I thought I had a bug. They didn't warn me that it could happen. I'm fine on them now and recently got dosage upped and the sickness didn't come back. I always take mine after a meal though instead of with a meal - not sure if that's standard as was told that helps.
Sounds like your meeting - they were rude - hate it when they just write and hardly say anything. Did they not say what their plan is for you at all? Good about the sweep though. x[/QUOTE]


Thanks Marley. I am getting sickness, constipation for a few days followed by a day of eggy burps then I know I am going to get diarrohea. Its is horrible. Its happenend last tuesday evening, then Saturday, then this tuesday and now today. So I can only assume its the tablets. 

I was quickly 'told' they would do a sweep at 38 wks and book me in for an induction at term. That was it. No reason as to why (its different to what I was previously told) and whats involved or anything. So I just thought, sod you, if you can't be arsed to explain I cannot be bothered to sit there and tell you that its not going to happen because thats what they want. Baby is fine, I am fine (apart from what I have just put!). If they took the time to explain then I may not get as stubborn but as they didn't they will find out next week won't they! I don't mind the sweep as least its a way of seeing if nature will take its course. 

With regards to porridge I found that my levels were ok after having a plain quaker oats porridge. I then moved onto Asda Extra Special porridge oats, they went slight high. I just stick to a v.small portion of bran flakes or two slices of Burgen bread.

My sugars have been going up recently and I don't know why, even with the double dose and I don't know if its because I have been ill and not eating as much or if its getting to the point where my body is just not doing what it should be. Just have to wait and see. 

Ringing the diabetic team about my symptons and see if they can do anything or suggest anything.


----------



## marley79

Just a qucik post. I've just read this amazing article after frinding ketones in my urine. I think all should read it - it's really helped me in a very practical way. Also for those experiencing high sugars then sudden shaky low sugars, this explains a bit and how to help prevent it. 
Won't summarise as good just to read all of it.
https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/gd/gd_ketones.htm


----------



## HellBunny

My numbers have been in the 7's today but i think its because i'm unwell with a bad throat/cold :( 8 units of novorapid did nothing for breakfast even though i waited 30 mins to eat.. gr!
Currently eating peanut butter on toast so i'l see what that does, should be ok as its high protein/low sugar etc. When you eat it expecting it to taste like chocolate spread... fail haha


----------



## HellBunny

I feel like giving up, my numbers are no better on insulin, its pointless, i feel ill all the time with panic attacks and i just don't know what to do.
No amount will lower my numbers after 1 hour, i've tried the 30 minute wait before meals it no longer makes a difference, it was so much easier to just restrict eating than be on this, i've been on it 3 weeks now and gained almost a stone on having to then consume loads of sugary shite to bring me out of my hypos 2 hours after eating. I'm just going to not bother with it tomorrow and go low carb for breakfast, my numbers were miles better before i started this and i didn't have ketones either so i don't know why i bothered.


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> I feel like giving up, my numbers are no better on insulin, its pointless, i feel ill all the time with panic attacks and i just don't know what to do.
> No amount will lower my numbers after 1 hour, i've tried the 30 minute wait before meals it no longer makes a difference, it was so much easier to just restrict eating than be on this, i've been on it 3 weeks now and gained almost a stone on having to then consume loads of sugary shite to bring me out of my hypos 2 hours after eating. I'm just going to not bother with it tomorrow and go low carb for breakfast, my numbers were miles better before i started this and i didn't have ketones either so i don't know why i bothered.

Big hugs hellbunny - I really feel for you. I've not gone onto insulin yet and by the sounds of it, that's a good thing. Did you read the article I posted a couple of posts up it talks about the spike then crashing drop and she gave some adivce on how to avoid like milk in the night etc. Might not help you but would be worth a read. What are your team saying?


----------



## cherryglitter

hi girls, just checking in. been mental this past week!
i've got another urine infection which has caused me to bleed and panic. i always bleed when i have them for some reason. scary though!

my sugar levels were okay for a few days but they're slowly creeping back up again, 

my insulin units are 8, 3, 4 and 14 of the slow acting at night. can't believe this baby is now breech! she's still stuck there :/


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> I feel like giving up, my numbers are no better on insulin, its pointless, i feel ill all the time with panic attacks and i just don't know what to do.
> No amount will lower my numbers after 1 hour, i've tried the 30 minute wait before meals it no longer makes a difference, it was so much easier to just restrict eating than be on this, i've been on it 3 weeks now and gained almost a stone on having to then consume loads of sugary shite to bring me out of my hypos 2 hours after eating. I'm just going to not bother with it tomorrow and go low carb for breakfast, my numbers were miles better before i started this and i didn't have ketones either so i don't know why i bothered.
> 
> Big hugs hellbunny - I really feel for you. I've not gone onto insulin yet and by the sounds of it, that's a good thing. Did you read the article I posted a couple of posts up it talks about the spike then crashing drop and she gave some adivce on how to avoid like milk in the night etc. Might not help you but would be worth a read. What are your team saying?Click to expand...

Thanks hun, i think it was just a long day making me feel abit down :hugs:
I will have a look at the article in a mo.
I haven't had insulin today and my readings have been, 
Waking up - 5.1
1hr after breakfast - 5.9
1hr after lunch - 6.2
1hr after tea/evening meal - 6.6

xx


----------



## scarlett_s

Those are great numbers HellBunny!


----------



## marley79

great numbers hellbunny - did you eat well for those numbers. if so it really questions if the insulin is doing anyting. well done :0)
cherryglitter - I was in adu with a urine infection too on sat - I'm takin trimthrophim for five days. I've only just got over a chest infection too and now my one year old has a wierd rash virus that is making me itch - it's a real nightmare at times isn't it? Still you don't have long to go - yeah! The stork must be checking your address as we type :):happydance:


----------



## sthorp1179

cherryglitter said:


> hi girls, just checking in. been mental this past week!
> i've got another urine infection which has caused me to bleed and panic. i always bleed when i have them for some reason. scary though!
> 
> my sugar levels were okay for a few days but they're slowly creeping back up again,
> 
> my insulin units are 8, 3, 4 and 14 of the slow acting at night. can't believe this baby is now breech! she's still stuck there :/

My ds was breach until 36 weeks and managed to turn just in time to be born at 36+2 in fact i think it was him turning which ruptured my membranes! There is still time :hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

i thought i could feel her turning last night but she's not moved :( her head was right in my side so i think she's trying. 
i'm just worried about her getting too big to turn, poor thing. must be horrible knowing where you have to go and not being able to get there :haha:
my scans in 6 days so we shall see what happens then. 

i'm wondering if they might suggest a c-section.. i'm trying to avoid one at all costs really!


----------



## sthorp1179

They will probably advise one. Not sure they will agree to induce a breach baby but if you went naturally you could try the wait and see approach if you would prefer. It can be done but its not easy!


----------



## marley79

scarlett_s said:


> Those are great numbers HellBunny!




cherryglitter said:


> i thought i could feel her turning last night but she's not moved :( her head was right in my side so i think she's trying.
> i'm just worried about her getting too big to turn, poor thing. must be horrible knowing where you have to go and not being able to get there :haha:
> my scans in 6 days so we shall see what happens then.
> 
> i'm wondering if they might suggest a c-section.. i'm trying to avoid one at all costs really!

Get bouncing on a birthing ball like the clappers - also the all four position kneeling on a floor is meant to be brilliant. My midwife told me that apparently the best thing to encourage a babyto turn is to scrub the floors - I laughed when I heard this becuase at 30 odd weeks I wouldn't be able to get back up again - I was huge with my daughter. Still plenty of time to turn - they often do at last minute.
If it had to be c-section don't worry - I know the natural way is always preferred but I had to have a c-section with my daughter. I was gutted when I first found out but my birth was every bit as magicial - wish she's been born naturally but the best is to do whatever is safest for you and the little one. x


----------



## cherryglitter

it's more the recovery i'm worrying about as i have a toddler to look after too :( obviously OH will be off work for two weeks so i'm hoping i can get the worst bit over and done with. 

i'm hoping she turns as i'd rather be induced.


----------



## mrsthomas623

cherryglitter said:


> it's more the recovery i'm worrying about as i have a toddler to look after too :( obviously OH will be off work for two weeks so i'm hoping i can get the worst bit over and done with.
> 
> i'm hoping she turns as i'd rather be induced.

That is my same fear- how in the world do you look after a toddler while healing from a c-section? That and I don't want to be away from him for 4 nights (required in the US for a c-section). Baby was head down from 31 to 33 weeks and then went breech :dohh: and now seems to be trying to turn but I still feel arms in my ribs. :nope: I am just afraid he is going to get too big to turn! My high risk doctor is already to quick to cut for my taste, so there will be no leniency for breech baby. :dohh:


----------



## cherryglitter

i don't think there's much leniency in the uk either when it comes to breech babies. :(
it's horrible isn't it. 

the fact that she's breech and i have GD is stacking up against me. i was induced with my first, it wasn't nice but i should imagine it's a lot nicer than a c-section. to be honest, i'm petrified at the thought of it. x


----------



## marley79

I know what you mean about recovery - I did find my recovery tough and with two children to look after I'm dreading it too. But some friends of mine have been totally reecovered within a week (in terms of nomral activity) - I was more like 4 weeks. I'm still more likely to end up with c-sec than induction as they will only let me have induction is baby is fully engaged, within normal gorwth (my daughter wasn't) and my induction will be limited time wise and can't have a lot of the gels and drips due to prev section. But I would say you never know in birth if it could end up in an emergency sec. and at least with a planned one if she doesn't turn you can sort out extra help and care in advance. We are saving so my hubby can take three weeks off and I've requested the support of a doula (free of charge - worth checking if there are any in your area). Also maybe see if you can get your older child in nursery for longer hours for the first couple of weeks. Hopefully you won't need any of this though and she'll be good to her mummy and turn and maybe come naturally a day before your induction is due (wouldn't that be lovely!)


----------



## mrsthomas623

cherryglitter said:


> i don't think there's much leniency in the uk either when it comes to breech babies. :(
> it's horrible isn't it.
> 
> the fact that she's breech and i have GD is stacking up against me. i was induced with my first, it wasn't nice but i should imagine it's a lot nicer than a c-section. to be honest, i'm petrified at the thought of it. x

Keep your head up hun :hugs: Just saw my midwife today and told her I had some big movements this morning and she was feeling around- she is fairly certain he moved head down. But he still isn't very low so he could keep moving... but hoping he finds a comfy position head down! :haha:

He seems to move the most when I am on my left side- so now I refuse to go on my left side!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## mrsthomas623

And it was confirmed today (as long as he is head down!) I will be induced at 39 weeks if he doesn't come sooner! Eeeek!


----------



## Samah007

Is anyone else utterly frustrated with all of the doctor's appointments or is it just me? The worst part is the endocrinologist doesn't have much availability and they seem to get annoyed when I ask for a more convenient time. I'm still working and in addition to the GD appointments I have my regular OB appointments and now the NST, ultrasound and bios once a week. I want to scream!


----------



## HellBunny

Aww thanks everyone, i'm so glad of this forum as its nice to know people actually understand! o/h tries his best but i can't help but get fed up of saying "its not just about giving up chocolate/sugar etc" anyone else? Lol.
I had pancakes today! (its pancake day in the UK) and i got a 6.1 even though i had 2 massive ones, was surprised! lol.
I have a normal midwife appointment tomorrow, it will be nice to hear his heartbeat again, though it helps feeling him kick me :)


----------



## marley79

I too had two pancakes and got ok bloods (made me feel good that I got to enjoy it too - as it was daughter's first pancake day). Big hugs. x


----------



## sthorp1179

Pancakes aren't that bad lots of protein with the eggs and milk to balance out the carbs. I stick with nutella which is also good for blood sugars and satisfies my chocoholic ways!


----------



## cherryglitter

i have thrush AGAIN. 
i must get it every two weeks or something stupid. i also have a urine infection at the moment. i think this is the most miserable part of GD for me :(

did i tell you ladies i had ketones in my urine? only +1.
the midwife asked me if i'd been eating which of course i have. she didn't seem too concerned though?


----------



## Minkel23

I skipped pancakes (made them for OH) and ended up having a wholemeal wrap instead. Missed my chocolate chip pancakes so much though! Had a scan yesterday which showed baby's belly is slightly large- really watching my numbers now to keep him healthy.x


----------



## mrsthomas623

Are there any issues with taking EPO (evening primrose oil) with GD? I was hoping to start taking it around 35-36 weeks- especially with an induction by 39 weeks.


----------



## SKAV

Hi all :flower:

A little confused..I usually check my fasting sugars(morning) around 8.30/9am but today since I was awake from 3am!! I check my fasting sugar at 6.30am and it was 111 (6.16) The past few weeks have been good arouns 80-92(4.44-5.12) but today a spike!! Is it because I took it a little early?

Btw, I had my dinner around 9pm(other days hv it around8pm) and my 4units insulin was taken 30mins before my usual time(bedtime)

sorry if am confusing..just a bit confused with the sudden spike :(


----------



## esperanzamama

sometimes I have found that if i toss and turn all night, and don't sleep well my numbers are always higher. i am guessing it was due to the being awake since 3am- you weren't in deep sleep and resting, so your body was using more energy- causing the spike. just make a note of it, and you can talk to your doctor- it has happened to me a few times, and they always said, as long as it isn't a pattern or happening a lot- it is just because of the restless night.


----------



## SKAV

esperanzamama : thank you so much for answering..yes after 3am i just couldn't sleep was up and about! yes,i did make a note and would talk about it with my doc. Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## cherryglitter

blimey, i managed to get 5.9 before breakfast this morning!!!! :shock: that's the lowest reading i've ever had in the morning.


----------



## SKAV

YAY :yipee: for the numbers Cherryglitter!!! what did u do different yday? u went for a walk??


----------



## cherryglitter

i didn't do anything different, that's the weird thing. all i can think is that i upped my background insulin last night.. but i also had a bowl of soup quite late last night. so that might've helped. i can't see how but you never know lol!

fingers crossed though!


----------



## SKAV

guess soo..I have also noticed, when I have a handful of peanuts at night right before bedtime my fasting values look great! but once in a blue moon it does spike sometimes..
Hey, we're almost the same !!! 35weeks !! and do u have a date fixed when your induction would be??


----------



## madmae

Hi...hope you ladies don't mind me joining you.

I am 19 weeks pregnant with my 6th baby. I had suspected gd with my 4th, confirmed with my 5th and also with this one. I am already on insulin as diet alone was having no effect. I did think I would end up on it as I did with my last one. We did try metformin with him but it had little effect and I didn't tolerate it. I have been told that if my fasting numbers start to rise I'll also have to have the background one...sorry don't know its name. They have told me I'll be induced again at 38 weeks and all the extra growth scans. I hope this little fella will play ball better than my last one as he took 3 days to induce.

My numbers at the minute are not great after breakfast and lunch and dinner are a bit hit and miss but certainly much better on the insulin. I don't mind to much about the insulin as hopefully being on insulin early will help me get my sugars sorted better as last time they weren't fantastic and my son ended up in scbu on a drip due to low bloods.


----------



## ttclou25

:hi:Hi 

Im not too sure if i had GD yet, i had the 2 hour fasting test and passed but my last 2 midwife appointments ive had +3 and +2 Sugars in my urine, ive had another Fasting test inbetween these tests and it was all ok again :wacko: 

Anyway they want me to measure bloods and go to diabetic clinics. My sister got GD in pregnancy and now is insulin dependant for good so i guess they are just being ultra safe.

Will be reading back on older posts as im sure there are a lot of questions already answered that i have, but just wanted to pop on and say hi xx


----------



## HellBunny

Welcome to both of you xx


----------



## mightyspu

Hi, I have just failed my Glucose Tolerance test. 7.2, so not too bad, but I would like to know if you lot have any idea what I need to steer clear of? Sugar, yes, but carbs too? What do you eat that helps with the sweet tooth craving?


----------



## HellBunny

mightyspu said:


> Hi, I have just failed my Glucose Tolerance test. 7.2, so not too bad, but I would like to know if you lot have any idea what I need to steer clear of? Sugar, yes, but carbs too? What do you eat that helps with the sweet tooth craving?

It does vary with everybody but usually the trick is to balance out carbs with protein, say so if you have a sandwich make sure you have plenty of filling on, and if you have potatos, have lots of meat/veg etc.
For me i can't tolerate rice whatsoever, so anything with rice is out including rice based cereals. Usually post breakfast numbers are highest so try and have lots of protein with what you have, eg toast with eggs/sausages. 
x


----------



## mightyspu

what to snack on though? I am a grazer, I need little and often, especially when pregnant so need to know what I can eat? Someone has suggested Low GI is good, but any GI "snack" that I find isn't really floating my boat.


----------



## HellBunny

mightyspu said:


> what to snack on though? I am a grazer, I need little and often, especially when pregnant so need to know what I can eat? Someone has suggested Low GI is good, but any GI "snack" that I find isn't really floating my boat.

I tend to snack on crisps, i know its naughty but they don't affect my sugar levels at all so i'm ok with them, also peanut butter on toast i'm ok with, much prefer chocolate spread but i daren't at the mo lol. Things like cottage cheese, crackers with cheese/ham etc


----------



## SKAV

Ladies.... just a quick question. Do the they check fasting sugars the next day the baby is born? And what should be the value. Should it be less than 90 or 120?


----------



## madmae

When I had my son I was told that as soon as I had had him I was to consider the gd had gone. I had a 6 week fasting test to see but other than that nothing.


----------



## Samah007

Am I the only one that sometimes forgets to take their blood sugar?


----------



## HellBunny

SKAV they didn't test me after having my little boy, i did test a couple of times in the hosp once i'd had him with my finger pricking thing and even after a family size chocolate bar (I know :Rofl: ) it was within the normal range, mmmm chocolate!

Samah007 i sometimes forget too especially lately, i blame my toddler though :haha:


----------



## SKAV

Thanks a ton *Madmae* and *HellBunny* Don't you just wish time pass by quick...hmm chocolate...chocolate...can't wait for that day!!! :wacko::drool::dohh:

ps: hellbunny, love your siggie which says managing gestational diabetes...... so touching... :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Aww thanks, use it if you like for yours? I found it on photobucket, i can't wait for a pig out day in the hospital! Last time i stayed up all night feeding my little boy eating chocolate haha, plan to do that again ;) :rofl:


----------



## SKAV

Thanks but too bad I cannot have any more siggies :haha: am full! The funniest part is these days all I'm browsing are cakes, cupcakes, milkshakes and so on... GD really makes one go psycho! :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## HellBunny

Food/grocery shopping is a nightmare, all the things i would love to have! :haha: not too long for you now! :) xx


----------



## SKAV

HellBunny said:


> Food/grocery shopping is a nightmare, all the things i would love to have! :haha: not too long for you now! :) xx

So true...the last few weeks r the longest... wednesday the 29th feb, i have a pre recovery where tons of tests,u/s and ecg & an appt with Diabetes doc wud be done and hopefully fix a date for my c-sec.. will keep you posted! oxox


----------



## HellBunny

How exciting! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## marley79

Skav -what's the reason you are hvaing a c-section if you don't mind me asking? It's not a criticism as I know when people ask me why I've had one I always feel like they are judging, I'm just curious because I may have to have another too and it's nice to see soemone else who might be having one - as feel like the only one and a bit jealous of the non-sec ladies :) . I had one with my daughter because the GD made her tummy so big it was off the scale and they were worried her shoulders wouldn't deliver. Hoping I can try induction with this one (if growth and sugars ok) but I've been told to expect 70% chance of repeat section.

snack ideas for previous post - hummous with celerey and carrot sticks, cottage cheese on oat or rice cakes. Boiled egg and packet crisps. I think my diet is awful because I eat the same things all the time in order to get good sugars so I don't think I have variety but I take my multi-vit and tell myself that sugar control better than a wide range for now.

I'm so with you all - bring on the chocloate cake in hospital! I tested my sugars once in hospital only, they asked me if I had checked more but I stopped, i figured I would check when I got home and that even if they were high I was going to eat yummy stuff anyway for the first few days. I eneded up eating as nomral and at my 6 weeks check my bloods were down 4.3 at the 2hr gtt - was so good to hear.


----------



## cherryglitter

welllll. 
i had a growth scan yesterday, she's about 7pounds they think. she managed to turn though bless her :happydance:

my induction is booked for the 15th of march so i'll be 38+2. not too bad! hopefully she'll be here for mothers day ;)

i was induced with jake and didn't have a nice time so i'm a bit worried. i'm really curious to see how big she will be born though!

my insulin has been upped again. i'm on 12 fast acting before breakfast, 5 before lunch, 6 before dinner and 16 units of the lantus slow.


----------



## ttclou25

How lovely to get baby here for mothers day :flower: 

Snacks are so hard to choose - Ive never been a savoury person, ive been until recently been eating tons of raisins and fruit but ive been told off as its full of sugar.:wacko:

I tested myself last night as they are still not sure if i def have GD and why i have the keytones in my wee so i had a small choc eater egg and then did my bloods 1.5 hours later and they were 5.9 - going to let the diabetic clinic know 2moz.

xx


----------



## Minkel23

I just want to eat chocolate today. I've been really good and keeping my diet healthy and my numbers have been great... but today I'm so tempted to eat chocolate. Any suggestions for getting my mind off my craving? How do you all deal with your cravings for sugar boosting foods?x


----------



## sthorp1179

Minkel23 said:


> I just want to eat chocolate today. I've been really good and keeping my diet healthy and my numbers have been great... but today I'm so tempted to eat chocolate. Any suggestions for getting my mind off my craving? How do you all deal with your cravings for sugar boosting foods?x

Nutella? Its just hazelnuts cocoa and milk and satisfies the chocolate craving for me!


----------



## cherryglitter

mm nutella!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Minkel23 said:


> I just want to eat chocolate today. I've been really good and keeping my diet healthy and my numbers have been great... but today I'm so tempted to eat chocolate. Any suggestions for getting my mind off my craving? How do you all deal with your cravings for sugar boosting foods?x

I have been getting my chocolate fix with sugar-free choc pudding!:thumbup:


----------



## Minkel23

sthorp1179 said:


> Minkel23 said:
> 
> 
> I just want to eat chocolate today. I've been really good and keeping my diet healthy and my numbers have been great... but today I'm so tempted to eat chocolate. Any suggestions for getting my mind off my craving? How do you all deal with your cravings for sugar boosting foods?x
> 
> Nutella? Its just hazelnuts cocoa and milk and satisfies the chocolate craving for me!Click to expand...

I wish I could eat nutella! However my OH has a serious nut allergy so I can't eat nuts in case it sets his reaction off... also, my midwife said not to eat nuts during pregnancy in case his allergy is genetic. Where can I get sugar free chocolate pudding? Sugar free jelly is not doing the trick!


----------



## SKAV

Marley79:Of course, i dont mind hun.Well, my 1st son i was overdue,induced @41 weeks,contracted & dilatrd to 10cm!! but baby had his cord around his neck & his hb was slowing so an emergency c-section. With my 2nd son i wanted to try vbac and @39 weeks,i had contractions but was not dilating. Ob/gyn then ruptured my waters and i started to dilate to 4 cm but, baby didn't drop after several hours...So, again another c-section! 
So this time with my 3rd son I elected C-sectiom straight away 'cos i just don't want to go through both labour pain and c-sec pain...
I have heard so many positive stories about vbac,so you CAN try..and i wish u have a vbac :hugs:

cherryglitter : wohoo! thats great news! It's so great to know baby is doing fine :flower: and exciting to get a DATE finally to countdown.


----------



## cherryglitter

i must admit i felt like crying when i found out i was going to be induced again.. i don't know why. i just had a really scary time and im petrified of it happening again.


----------



## madmae

At the moment I am on 10 units of fast acting before breakfast and 8 before lunch and dinner. Lunch and dinner seem to be getting there but I think with breakfast I am going to be going up again. But now I have noticed a few hrs after breakfast I am starting to feel really sick. I try to remember to snack but sometimes I just forget. I don't remember this happening last time unless I was in a car. Its odd but that was the first sign the gd was back.....with ds2 I was so sick every time we went anywhere and it could only be stopped by me eating and when it started happening again I said to dh that I just knew that the gd was back.


----------



## marley79

SKAV said:


> Marley79:Of course, i dont mind hun.Well, my 1st son i was overdue,induced @41 weeks,contracted & dilatrd to 10cm!! but baby had his cord around his neck & his hb was slowing so an emergency c-section. With my 2nd son i wanted to try vbac and @39 weeks,i had contractions but was not dilating. Ob/gyn then ruptured my waters and i started to dilate to 4 cm but, baby didn't drop after several hours...So, again another c-section!
> So this time with my 3rd son I elected C-sectiom straight away 'cos i just don't want to go through both labour pain and c-sec pain...
> I have heard so many positive stories about vbac,so you CAN try..and i wish u have a vbac :hugs:
> 
> cherryglitter : wohoo! thats great news! It's so great to know baby is doing fine :flower: and exciting to get a DATE finally to countdown.

Aw thanks for that - I don't blame you for going for an elective section. It sounds like the best option. I would totally be doing the same in your position.
Yes I am hoping for vbac - as it will be an induced one then because of my previous section they will only let the induction go on for so long and I won't have the full blown induction treatment in case it's too strong on my scar. They say because I've never vaginally delivered and it's early then that's why they think it likely the induction will end in a section - but I still feel I should try. Fingers crossed this one doesn't grow into a huge baba. Congrats this will be third baby - how exciting. I would love three x

cherryglitter - so exciting it's not long now. because you've had a previous vaginal birth your induction is more likely to work. Can they give you a sweep a couple of days before or on the morning of the induction. That's what they are suggesting to me - apparently a stretch and sweep has a 50/50 chance of working, so even if it just helps speed an induction along then it's so worth it. x


----------



## marley79

nutella - didn't relise it had no sugar - yum!!!!
Don't know if I dare try though, I had peanut butter early on in my pregnancy and I started getting hot and itchy - I was so worried this pregnancy has made me allergic I avoided it since. Might take some to hospital though - i would happily eat it with a spoon from the jar :)


----------



## SKAV

cherryglitter: awe..am sorry...i really thought you were excited about the inducing thing :sad: Don't feel scared, everything will go fine..:hugs::hugs:

marley 79: yeah, hope bubba measures spot on and your induction works! Yes, it's my 3rd :cloud9: We tried for girl but ended with a boy again :haha: guess we manufacture only BOYS in our factory :rofl: 

Nutella is OK for GD? holy moly... I didn't know about that ! gosh..i've been wasting my time all these months!! :dohh:


----------



## marley79

skav - when's your section booked for? Not long - do you know what you are having or keeping as a suprise?


----------



## SKAV

marley79 said:


> skav - when's your section booked for? Not long - do you know what you are having or keeping as a suprise?

oops I just edited my previous post..and saw this one..

Well, I have my pre recovery tomorrow mrng , where they take all these blood tests, ECG,u/s etc and most probably IF they get the results will get to know a date or else they will tell me to come another day to plan a date.. Will keep you posted tomorrow (hoping to get a date :cloud9:) 
............and am having my third boy :blush: :haha:


----------



## jules7521

Did i just read that correctly that Nutella doesn't really impact your sugars?? Is there really hope? lol I have a jar in my pantry I've been staring at for months.
I have been doing so well at maintaining my sugars until this past week. I just have 0 appetite and nothing agrees with me and am just not hungry so when I do manage to force myself to eat something it's not the healthiest option. Like for instance my breakfast today.. small roll with ham, cheese, mayo and a handful of banana peppers on top!:wacko:


----------



## sthorp1179

Nutella is basically protein with a small amount of fat from the nuts it is really really good for your body and your taste buds!

No harm in trying it!


----------



## jules7521

sthorp1179 said:


> Nutella is basically protein with a small amount of fat from the nuts it is really really good for your body and your taste buds!
> 
> No harm in trying it!

I think I shall this afternoon lol I haven't had my favorite snack in oh say 31 weeks lol first trimester I didnt want sweets.. then at 16 weeks diagnosed with GD.. soo yes please a spoon full :)


----------



## cherryglitter

i did go overboard on the nutella one day and it was fine :blush:


----------



## jules7521

I know it sounds silly but something simple as just a taste of nutella will help bring a smile. I have been having a tough time trying not to cheat on my GD diet and it's hard I wont lie. I still prob eat to much bread and sneak in some orange juice, but I haven't had any cookies/cake/ice cream or anything else that may actually taste good in months and there are days I stand staring at the bakery section in walmart just dying for a doughnut and I don't even like them lol
I have asked my high risk consultant numerous times about my sugars still being slightly elevated even after being on the glyburide 2.5mgs for 2 months now and all he tells me is that it's not an exact science >.<


----------



## Minkel23

I've been eating fun size dark cocoa kitkats to get my chocolate fix... I just wish I could eat the tub of choc chip haagen daaz that's been sitting in my freezer for two months now...


----------



## marley79

here's a thought nutella blitzed with milk and frozen - chocolatey icecream. That could be heaven for the upcoming summer months. :0)


----------



## marley79

skav - good luck for all pre-tests. That's sweet you're having another boy - and maybe just a little bit tiring :) - but two readymade playmates should help with that lol! x


----------



## HellBunny

I had a couple of terrys chocolate orange segments earlier, tested and it was 4.6 so i don't think plain chocolate affects me, though i only have to look at a cake/biscuit and my numbers go up! x


----------



## Samah007

I realized I could eat a WHOLE Snicker's bar for my afternoon snack. It's only two carb choices (which is my allowance for the afternoon when I'm generally not very hungry.) OMG, it tasted like heaven!


----------



## jules7521

i'll have to see tomorrow when i'm eating a bit normal.. haven't been feeling well at all today and my sugars are wonky because I haven't eaten enough/often enough


----------



## emerald78

I had my sweep yesterday at 9.30am. It was fine, at little uncomforatable, I was 2-3cms dilated and my cervix was firm. THis morning I was dropping my daughter off at nursery at 8.30am and as I was going back to the car I felt something wet between my legs, thinking it was some of my waters I just got in the car and drove home, it turned out it was my mucus plug which was an off white colour with a fleck of pink/brown blood (and I mean a fleck!). So just sat here waiting to see if anything else happens, I am geting some 'cramps' but not contractions, I am trying to see if there is a pattern but nothing!

I am driving myself crazy with it and cannot concentrate, its going to be a loongggggggg symptom spotting day. 

Also the appointment was the most amusing by far as they were trying to get a date for an induction but because all is ok and my bloods are ok I said I did not want to be induced. My daughter was on time so I am hoping for the same this time. It was a funny stare off between us!!! We left it that I would go back next tuesday if nothing had happened and we will pick up the conversation then. 

I have my friend coming over and I need to finish some work off then I am going to see if I can grab some sleep!


----------



## marley79

emerald78 said:


> I had my sweep yesterday at 9.30am. It was fine, at little uncomforatable, I was 2-3cms dilated and my cervix was firm. THis morning I was dropping my daughter off at nursery at 8.30am and as I was going back to the car I felt something wet between my legs, thinking it was some of my waters I just got in the car and drove home, it turned out it was my mucus plug which was an off white colour with a fleck of pink/brown blood (and I mean a fleck!). So just sat here waiting to see if anything else happens, I am geting some 'cramps' but not contractions, I am trying to see if there is a pattern but nothing!
> 
> I am driving myself crazy with it and cannot concentrate, its going to be a loongggggggg symptom spotting day.
> 
> Also the appointment was the most amusing by far as they were trying to get a date for an induction but because all is ok and my bloods are ok I said I did not want to be induced. My daughter was on time so I am hoping for the same this time. It was a funny stare off between us!!! We left it that I would go back next tuesday if nothing had happened and we will pick up the conversation then.
> 
> I have my friend coming over and I need to finish some work off then I am going to see if I can grab some sleep!

Sounds promising though. It's great they were able to do the sweep - I've had friends told at 40 odd weeks that the mws were unable to do a sweep. maybe it's different if hospital do it - I hope so. Will you have another sweep if this one doesn't fully kick start things. Have you thought about the old home induction method - a bit of action with your hubby. Semen on a cervix is meant to help bring on labour so might be good timing after a sweep. I'll defo be trying that option - something tells me I won't have to nag the hubby about this method :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

i had a sweep at around 41 weeks and she couldn't do anything. she literally put like the tip of her finger into my cervix :rofl:

it was completely closed and firm.


----------



## mightyspu

I had a visit to the GDMW this morning, she's put my mind at rest at least :) I'll definitely be trying the nutella, milk ice cream trick :D


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> I had a visit to the GDMW this morning, she's put my mind at rest at least :) I'll definitely be trying the nutella, milk ice cream trick :D

let me know how you get on with the ice-cream. I might try it for my little girl for summer. If it's a hit - it will be a great way of avoiding too many sweets - i don't want her getting too sweet a tooth xx


----------



## mightyspu

Will do :D


----------



## SKAV

Hi everyone :hi:

hmm...nutella & milk..will defo give a try today! :thumbup: should it be frozen after mixing it or just have it?? 

Well, today it was my pre recovery and did all the blood/urine tests, strep test, and went to the diabetes visit and values were great fasting 4.16(75),
Then went for my u/s. Baby measures at 30th percentile..he's just 5lbs and 3oz :cry: I don't know why but I felt a little freaked out. The doc told me he's fine and healthy and is on a normal range but the last time I went for my u/s he was on 70th percentile and weighed 3lb and 16oz. Both my sons were 7lbs and 11oz... I sound off my head right?? Baby is healthy but why am I worried? :dohh:

The good news is, I will be recovered on the 20th March at 5pm and my c-section is on the 21st March morning (39+2) :happydance: Hoping and praying he stays in there till then !!:haha:


----------



## SKAV

I just read the Nutella ingredients : It has sugar on the first place :shock: Is it the same Nutella we're talking about? Anyway, just tastes with the tip of a tsp....*HEAVEN*


----------



## mightyspu

Skav, the mw told me today that a mini mars bar is better than melon because it contains fat that stops the sugar being absorbed as quickly. Maybe its the same principle?

And little one is still a great size, remember that scans themselves are not always exact. And they start putting weight on at a really rapid rate around now


----------



## marley79

SKAV said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> hmm...nutella & milk..will defo give a try today! :thumbup: should it be frozen after mixing it or just have it??
> 
> Well, today it was my pre recovery and did all the blood/urine tests, strep test, and went to the diabetes visit and values were great fasting 4.16(75),
> Then went for my u/s. Baby measures at 30th percentile..he's just 5lbs and 3oz :cry: I don't know why but I felt a little freaked out. The doc told me he's fine and healthy and is on a normal range but the last time I went for my u/s he was on 70th percentile and weighed 3lb and 16oz. Both my sons were 7lbs and 11oz... I sound off my head right?? Baby is healthy but why am I worried? :dohh:
> 
> The good news is, I will be recovered on the 20th March at 5pm and my c-section is on the 21st March morning (39+2) :happydance: Hoping and praying he stays in there till then !!:haha:

Hey - try not to worry about the baby's growth - it really is completly normal - they go up and down like anything and he's still well within good growth. I had a scan at 32 weeks and baby was 5lb something so they were very concerned she was going to be big, then at 36 weeks she was 7lb7 so they predicted she would be a 9-10lber at birth - she was born 7lb13oz, so her growth was no longer on crazy percentiles but was on the 50th and she's been on the 50th ever since. It just shows how they go up and down and all have spurts at different times. I think fi we all posted our gorwth scan results we would be amazed that some that are on higher percentiles now could end up being smaller at birth and vice versa - it really doesn't mean anything as long as they are within normal range, which he is.
So exciting you got your date. I see on your tag you are in Italy - are yous till there. At my hospital they do sections at 38 weeks but if I have to have another I'd like it at 39 - have you or they booked 39 weeks deliberatly out of interest?
I was also really worried once my section was booked that I would go into labour before - as they were worried her shoulders could get stuck, as her tummy was out of the range of normal - she was totally off the graph! At my last check-up I had a very bumpy taxi ride home and lost my plug and had a bloody show straight after - it was 2 days before my section and I was so nervous. But if you did go into labour before heand they would just take you straight in for section so don't worry.

nutella- I always thought it had sugar in it too? I've stayed away becuase of suspected nut allergy. Anyone know for definite then, is there two versions?


----------



## SKAV

Mightyspu : My midwife doesn't give tips like those! Thanks a ton for sharing :hugs: Yes, one thing is I don't need to worry is baby being HUGE, also I've gained just about 3lbs this pregnancy :wacko:

Marley79 : Yes your right! I was expecting baby to be about 7lbs or so and when doc said 5lbs... I was like huh?? But now I feel fine and guess it's his way and Thank God he's healthy! I still live in Italy.
Exactly I was expecting it to be around 38weeks, there were women who were there for pre recovery and they were dates like 38+2 days ets..but I was given 39+2. The OBGYN who prepared my file said my values and tests are fine so it's fine. "IF" by any chance I go in labour before (hoping and praying I DON'T) I get admitted soon.

ABOUT NUTELLA, guess what I had two teaspoons of nutella with 50grams of white bread sliced , my reading after an hour was 119 (6.6) that's bad right??


----------



## mrsthomas623

SKAV said:


> Mightyspu : My midwife doesn't give tips like those! Thanks a ton for sharing :hugs: Yes, one thing is I don't need to worry is baby being HUGE, also I've gained just about 3lbs this pregnancy :wacko:
> 
> Marley79 : Yes your right! I was expecting baby to be about 7lbs or so and when doc said 5lbs... I was like huh?? But now I feel fine and guess it's his way and Thank God he's healthy! I still live in Italy.
> Exactly I was expecting it to be around 38weeks, there were women who were there for pre recovery and they were dates like 38+2 days ets..but I was given 39+2. The OBGYN who prepared my file said my values and tests are fine so it's fine. "IF" by any chance I go in labour before (hoping and praying I DON'T) I get admitted soon.
> *
> ABOUT NUTELLA, guess what I had two teaspoons of nutella with 50grams of white bread sliced , my reading after an hour was 119 (6.6) that's bad right?*?

My doctor just says I need to be below 120 after 2 hours.... so that sounds ok to me. :shrug:


----------



## sthorp1179

I thought 6.6 was fine! I would swop the white bread for sure for some wholegrain stuff that white bread seems like liquid sugar to me!


----------



## mightyspu

Yes, not that am in anyway an expert, but the white bread wouldn't have helped. My wee book says a reading less than 7.8 is good. :)


----------



## SKAV

Gosh...what would I do without you ladies :flower: All this time I thought that the values were ONLY after bfast,lunch and dinner :dohh: 
Thank you so much :flower: 
Guess what I had +++ ketones on urine when I was around 28 weeks and my OBGYN told me it was due the fact that I had GD and said nothing about it..and came to know from this thread that I am not having enough carbs..now after increasing some good carbs I've managed to avoid those +s.


----------



## HellBunny

Aww i had ketones in my first pregnancy (i wasn't eating many carbs and had no idea, once upping my carb intake they went, also had them this time round but again i wasn't having enough carby things)


----------



## mightyspu

Just found this, and searched for Nutella https://www.glycemicindex.com/foodSearch.php


----------



## cherryglitter

my levels are mental at the moment. my lunch time ones always seems fine but the rest of the days are always over to begin with. 

so glad the end is in sight :( they keep saying it's just the baby putting a strain on my pancreas. :(


----------



## Kristysbump

cherryglitter said:


> my levels are mental at the moment. my lunch time ones always seems fine but the rest of the days are always over to begin with.
> 
> so glad the end is in sight :( they keep saying it's just the baby putting a strain on my pancreas. :(



My lunch seems fine as well, can't wait till the end. I get so scared I'm going to have a massive low when I'm out with no sugary drink for In case


----------



## cherryglitter

i've never gone low.. don't know if that's a good or bad thing!


----------



## madmae

Kristysbump said:


> cherryglitter said:
> 
> 
> my levels are mental at the moment. my lunch time ones always seems fine but the rest of the days are always over to begin with.
> 
> so glad the end is in sight :( they keep saying it's just the baby putting a strain on my pancreas. :(
> 
> 
> 
> My lunch seems fine as well, can't wait till the end. I get so scared I'm going to have a massive low when I'm out with no sugary drink for In caseClick to expand...

I carry sweets with me in case of lows.


----------



## madmae

Last night we went out for a macdonalds....thinking I had blown it I decided after craving ice cream all day to have a mcflurry. I was convinced my sugars were going to be high but they were perfect....but when I eat healthily and what the hospital recommends my sugars are high.....I feel like I can't win sometimes.


----------



## cherryglitter

madmae - i know exactly how you feel!


----------



## SKAV

I have been craving ice cream for months now :( The one I had was about 2months ago..it was a soy chocolate ice cream..the values were great after..unfortunately that place is quite far and am unable to find sugar free or soy ice cream near by :growlmad: will try next time i hit the stores


----------



## mightyspu

How about these Skav?

"strawberry Ice "Cream""

Or some recipes suggest freezing sugar free pudding mix.


----------



## SKAV

mightyspu said:


> How about these Skav?
> 
> "strawberry Ice "Cream""
> 
> Or some recipes suggest freezing sugar free pudding mix.

Awe..thanls mightyspu:hugs: The thing is here in Italy, I don't find sugar free pudding mix..and the milk powder available here is for the newborn!! Hubs said we'll go to that place again so that I could get that ice cream I wanted. Guess I will buy to take home:happydance: What have you tried for your sweet tooth?

Your LO on the profile pic is sooooooooooo sweet!


----------



## mrsthomas623

madmae said:


> Last night we went out for a macdonalds....thinking I had blown it I decided after craving ice cream all day to have a mcflurry. I was convinced my sugars were going to be high but they were perfect....but when I eat healthily and what the hospital recommends my sugars are high.....I feel like I can't win sometimes.

I feel like this! :shrug: I wonder if maybe when baby is having a growth spurt our levels are worse? I would love to know why this is but refuse to google because I just find info that scares me. :dohh:


----------



## mightyspu

SKAV said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> How about these Skav?
> 
> "strawberry Ice "Cream""
> 
> Or some recipes suggest freezing sugar free pudding mix.
> 
> Awe..thanls mightyspu:hugs: The thing is here in Italy, I don't find sugar free pudding mix..and the milk powder available here is for the newborn!! Hubs said we'll go to that place again so that I could get that ice cream I wanted. Guess I will buy to take home:happydance: What have you tried for your sweet tooth?
> 
> Your LO on the profile pic is sooooooooooo sweet!Click to expand...

Thanks, that was his first birthday, he's changed so much since then! 

It must be horrible having all that gellato on your doorstep and not being able to indulge! Am only eating fruit for the sweet tooth, but on the look out for something special. Am going to look out my coconut ice cream recipe to see if that can be low gi :)

Must check my levels now.


----------



## marley79

coconut ice-cream - oh post that one :0) - yummmmyyyyyy!
re- photo - He looks like a right cheeky chap - just like my little girl going for the camera


----------



## SKAV

Oh yeah..GELATO is found everywhere and italian ice cream is really really good..too bad u don't find many selling sugar free or soy. I on the other hand don't like coconut ice cream..I'm indian and we use a lot of coconut milk on our dishes and grate them to make spicy side dishes..

Hope you ladies get to enjoy the "cocco gelato"! soon !! :icecream:

mightyspu : do u know what gender ur 2nd baby is ?? or a surprise?


----------



## mightyspu

He's another boy :) I'm very excited now, I wish May was here. Or nearly here at least! 

I need to check my ice cream recipe, but it does require an ice cream maker I think. I have a machine so I've not checked if you can do it without.


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm so lucky in the sense that i don't like ice cream!


----------



## Arisa

hey ladies just found out I'm borderline for GD. My weight has sky rocked, my blood pressure is higher than its ever been and I cannot drink anything sweet without feeling dizzy and sick. My baby is also measuring really large, her head is massive 
Just want to know what to expect from the second glucose test? since I got the borderline result from the first one, I worry it will be ten times worse the second time around

did anyone here find the sucrose drink made them feel physically ill? I had to hold in my desire to throw up :/ did you ladies feel sick afterward? also what were your symptoms? the nurse was surprised at my result since I have no sugar in my urine, or does that not matter


----------



## Janegirl

*GD or just large baby?*

Hi All,

This is double posted (also in general 3rd tri), but I really need your input! Yesterday I had my GTT and beforehand I was not concerned at all - but after talking to my midwife she has convinced me that I probably do have GD 

Background
Last week (at 26+3) I had a private growth scan. The report says that based on all measurements baby is larger than average, but within normal - the 76th percentile.
However, the Abdominal Circumference is very large - the 95-100th percentile.

Yesterday, at 27+1, midwife measured fundal height to be 28cm. That in combination with the scan results (particularly scan results, I think) made my midwife conclude that it is highly likely that I have GD.
I won't get my results until next week though, and I'm really worrying and taking this hard. I know it isn't the end of the world, but for some reason I feel this as a major defeat and I'm struggling to cope well.

I have had some really nice responses, but I think more people in this thread will have GD and can reply with more direct experience from that side? 
Please give me your insights and experience,

Thanks girls!

PS: From reading through the thread, maybe I should add a bit more info:
I had the GTT because of BMI > 30. I have never had sugar in my urine or any close relatives with diabetes or GD. I haven't gained any weight in the pregnancy so far and my blood pressure is low/normal (yesterday it was only 50/100).


----------



## Minkel23

That's a pretty big conclusion your midwife has come to without your actual GTT results. A baby's size can sometimes have nothing to do with GD- you might just be having a big baby. My baby's size is perfect, and yet I have GD. I was diagnosed at 28 weeks with no prior symptoms- and my baby has always measured spot on during scans. Now I'm 31 weeks and controlling my GD with diet and exercise. I was devastated when they first told me, but now I just get on with watching my blood glucose levels and eating well- having a healthy baby is my concern, not worrying about GD. 

If you are diagnosed with GD, you will get help almost immediately from dietitians, consultants, and diabetic nurses and midwives, so really, don't worry. It's not a failing on your part, GD is just another effect of pregnancy, and like stretch marks and morning sickness, it doesn't strike everybody. 

Wait for your results- worrying will do you more harm than anything else, and it may all be for nothing. Try and relax until then.

All the best.x




Janegirl said:


> *GD or just large baby?*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> This is double posted (also in general 3rd tri), but I really need your input! Yesterday I had my GTT and beforehand I was not concerned at all - but after talking to my midwife she has convinced me that I probably do have GD
> 
> Background
> Last week (at 26+3) I had a private growth scan. The report says that based on all measurements baby is larger than average, but within normal - the 76th percentile.
> However, the Abdominal Circumference is very large - the 95-100th percentile.
> 
> Yesterday, at 27+1, midwife measured fundal height to be 28cm. That in combination with the scan results (particularly scan results, I think) made my midwife conclude that it is highly likely that I have GD.
> I won't get my results until next week though, and I'm really worrying and taking this hard. I know it isn't the end of the world, but for some reason I feel this as a major defeat and I'm struggling to cope well.
> 
> I have had some really nice responses, but I think more people in this thread will have GD and can reply with more direct experience from that side?
> Please give me your insights and experience,
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> PS: From reading through the thread, maybe I should add a bit more info:
> I had the GTT because of BMI > 30. I have never had sugar in my urine or any close relatives with diabetes or GD. I haven't gained any weight in the pregnancy so far and my blood pressure is low/normal (yesterday it was only 50/100).


----------



## marley79

Arisa said:


> hey ladies just found out I'm borderline for GD. My weight has sky rocked, my blood pressure is higher than its ever been and I cannot drink anything sweet without feeling dizzy and sick. My baby is also measuring really large, her head is massive
> Just want to know what to expect from the second glucose test? since I got the borderline result from the first one, I worry it will be ten times worse the second time around
> 
> did anyone here find the sucrose drink made them feel physically ill? I had to hold in my desire to throw up :/ did you ladies feel sick afterward? also what were your symptoms? the nurse was surprised at my result since I have no sugar in my urine, or does that not matter

Hope others can answer this but as far as I know a large head is not in itself typical of GD - the babies do tend to be larger but they gain their weight around their tummies and shoulders more. Hormones change so much in pregnancy that a borderline result first time doesn't mean you will fail this time - though of course it puts you at more risk from GD. As for no sugar in urine - I think all would agree on here that those tests are useless. I've never had sugar in urine and this is my second Gd pregnancy. Try not to worry good news is that even if you do devlop GD you will have done so much later in your pregnancy and hopefully will just diet control, the main danger area with Gd is when it is uncontrolled in the first 8 weeks of pregnancy. x


----------



## sthorp1179

Welcome :flower:

There is a chance that you do have gd but maybe not. You may just have a larger baby than average or baby may hae just had a growth spurt and will even out over the next few weeks.

You only tend to have glucose in your urine if your blood sugar levels are over 10 but to qualify for gd i think they need to be over 7.8 so it is possible for gd not to be picked up on urine dips if its not massively abnormal.

If i were you i wouldn't worry just yet research a low gi diet online and choose your carbs wisely and try and cut down on unecessary sugar intake and wait for your results. If you do have gd it really isn't the end of the world most gd can be controlled well with diet and exercise you will be monitored closely and get lots of support from a specialist medical team and the lovely ladies on this thread are great for advice!

Good luck :hugs: and please do not worry!


----------



## marley79

Janegirl said:


> *GD or just large baby?*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> This is double posted (also in general 3rd tri), but I really need your input! Yesterday I had my GTT and beforehand I was not concerned at all - but after talking to my midwife she has convinced me that I probably do have GD
> 
> Background
> Last week (at 26+3) I had a private growth scan. The report says that based on all measurements baby is larger than average, but within normal - the 76th percentile.
> However, the Abdominal Circumference is very large - the 95-100th percentile.
> 
> Yesterday, at 27+1, midwife measured fundal height to be 28cm. That in combination with the scan results (particularly scan results, I think) made my midwife conclude that it is highly likely that I have GD.
> I won't get my results until next week though, and I'm really worrying and taking this hard. I know it isn't the end of the world, but for some reason I feel this as a major defeat and I'm struggling to cope well.
> 
> I have had some really nice responses, but I think more people in this thread will have GD and can reply with more direct experience from that side?
> Please give me your insights and experience,
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> PS: From reading through the thread, maybe I should add a bit more info:
> I had the GTT because of BMI > 30. I have never had sugar in my urine or any close relatives with diabetes or GD. I haven't gained any weight in the pregnancy so far and my blood pressure is low/normal (yesterday it was only 50/100).

Well a larger tummy on a scan is indicative of GD - and was how my Gd was originally diagnosed, with my daughter. I had no symptoms and a good BMI. i was sent for GTT and failed. However, some babies do have different proportions but they are right to check you out. don't let the MW scare you. I think we were all very scared when we got diagnosed but you soon learn how to control your bloods and get on as normal. Plus you might not have diabetes but glucose intolerance - which is I suppose a lesser form and easy to treat and control. Try not to worry, a large baby can just be a large baby. Try to relax as much as possible before the results. If they are positive you will get so much support on here - so don't worry about that. Good luck. x


----------



## madmae

This is my 2nd confirmed GD pregnancy and not once have I had glucose in my urine. 

Like the others say if it is GD it really isn't the end of the world. It is annoying at times and limiting but its not all bad. I found that my last pregnancy was a lot easier emotionally as I was so well looked after. I obviously had a lot more checks and having 3 growth scans was nice as well. Even injecting the insulin isn't bad at all.

On that note I upped my insulin to 12 units before breakfast and for the first time since diagnosis my readings were perfect.....that's something I never managed with my last pregnancy so it feels like a major victory....I just hope I haven't jinxed it and its back to high again tomorrow.


----------



## mightyspu

I've only just been diagnosed with GD, so I'm currently just starting the whole journey. I too felt like I'd let myself and my baby down, but as a pp said, its just one of the suckier aspects of pregnancy. 

Jack was a big baby, but I didn't have GD last time. I just make big babies!

I'm trying to stay positive, my levels are low, (as far as GD is concerned) I'm otherwise healthy, I'll not be allowed to go overdue (Jack was 12 days over) and I can see my baby on Tuesday at a growth scan. Id rather be seeing him on better terms, but hey.....


----------



## SKAV

Welcome :flower:

I know having GD sucks big time, the first few days I was so frustrated! I too started off with a BMI about 29-30, infact I have gained only about 4lbs this pregnancy!!

I was diagnosed with GD when I was around 25weeks and diet alone did not work so I had to be on insulin before bedtime only, since ONLY my fasting values spiked. I started with 2units and ended with 4units which helps me just fine. 
At my 32nd u/s baby was measuring at 70th percentile. Went for my 36th week u/s and baby measured at 30th percentile!! Both my previous babies were 7lbs and 12oz. The u/s doc told me that this baby will weigh less than his brothers!!! 

So, having GD my baby is small. Just because baby is BIG does not always mean you have GD and vice versa. But it's always better to make sure if you have it or not. It's safe for you and baby. :flower:


----------



## HellBunny

I have my growth scan tuesday! So far bump tape measure wise he is measuring one week behind, my bump seems to have grown huge in the space of a week (my numbers are fine in general) so will be interesting to what they estimate him to be. I hope everyone is doing well, feels like i've had GD forever, i've known about it for 21 weeks now! Doesn't time fly lol


----------



## mightyspu

I also have a growth scan Tuesday Hellbunny!


----------



## HellBunny

Exciting! At least thats one good thing about GD, the extra scans :) x


----------



## mightyspu

Yep! I'd rather see him.on better terms of course, but I'll take the positives where I can get them!


----------



## cherryglitter

i couldn't imagine knowing about GD from 6 weeks. must seem like a lifetime for you hellbunny :(


----------



## SKAV

GL with the growth scans ladies ...I'm sure they are spot on :flower:


----------



## marley79

cherryglitter said:


> i couldn't imagine knowing about GD from 6 weeks. must seem like a lifetime for you hellbunny :(

I'm with you there - i felt like 12 weeks was hard -but from six grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! I think the bounty of food you take to hospital will probably taste better for you than for anyone (I'm talking bounty bars the lot!)


----------



## madmae

When I was in labour with my son I sent hubby to get something to eat and he came back with a kit kat and said this is for after you have the baby.....it was so nice to eat a chocolate bar guilt free.

After having good numbers all day yesterday they've gone high again. It amazes me as I always eat exactly the same thing for breakfast and yet yesterday they were perfect and today they weren't.

I have my 20 week scan on weds :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

SKAV said:


> GL with the growth scans ladies ...I'm sure they are spot on :flower:

Thanks, will go from that medical opinion, rather than that of the random man in a shop who decided I was massive and must be having twins. Eejit


----------



## mrsthomas623

madmae said:


> When I was in labour with my son I sent hubby to get something to eat and he came back with a kit kat and said this is for after you have the baby.....it was so nice to eat a chocolate bar guilt free.
> 
> After having good numbers all day yesterday they've gone high again. It amazes me as I always eat exactly the same thing for breakfast and yet yesterday they were perfect and today they weren't.
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on weds :happydance:

My neighbor is making me a chocolate cake with chocolate icing for when I pop this kid out. I don't know what I am more excited for... my baby or my cake... :winkwink::haha:


----------



## SKAV

mightyspu said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> GL with the growth scans ladies ...I'm sure they are spot on :flower:
> 
> Thanks, will go from that medical opinion, rather than that of the random man in a shop who decided I was massive and must be having twins. EejitClick to expand...

Exactly..everyone I meet ask me the same thing :growlmad: My stomach is so big :dohh: but baby is small...what can i say :shrug:

*mrsthomas623* : Both! I have a list of the things I need to prepare after baby pops!! The first is a chocolate cake with chocolate icing, then cupcakes, then nutella cupcakes, chocolates, crossaints with nutella ....and the list goes on :haha::haha: Am being a jerk...am so sorry ladies :dohh:


----------



## mrsthomas623

SKAV said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> GL with the growth scans ladies ...I'm sure they are spot on :flower:
> 
> Thanks, will go from that medical opinion, rather than that of the random man in a shop who decided I was massive and must be having twins. EejitClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly..everyone I meet ask me the same thing :growlmad: My stomach is so big :dohh: but baby is small...what can i say :shrug:
> 
> *mrsthomas623* : Both! I have a list of the things I need to prepare after baby pops!! The first is a chocolate cake with chocolate icing, then cupcakes, then nutella cupcakes, chocolates, crossaints with nutella ....and the list goes on :haha::haha: Am being a jerk...am so sorry ladies :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha: Mmmmmm.


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> SKAV said:
> 
> 
> GL with the growth scans ladies ...I'm sure they are spot on :flower:
> 
> Thanks, will go from that medical opinion, rather than that of the random man in a shop who decided I was massive and must be having twins. EejitClick to expand...

I wonder if it's a Gd thing - but do all you ladies carry large - my bump is so far in front of me I need a warning sign for pedestrians. Same when I had my daughter. I get sick of everyone doing the twin joke - I feel like saying 'and how many are you carrying?' especially when it' some random guy who looks 6 months pregnant and has moobs! :haha:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Here is my bump at 35 weeks-
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/420178_612223901822_59100351_32235988_1362033908_n.jpg

My bump is bigger than my full term bump with my first (no GD)... waiting until my 37 week growth scan to see how "big" they think he is.


----------



## cherryglitter

my bump is deffo bigger this time round! i'd say i'm bigger than i was full term with jake too.


----------



## HellBunny

I had a huge bump with jayden but my diabetes was undiagnosed until 34 weeks (had it since 19 weeks and ate sugary stuff all the time until i knew) this time so far bump is smaller than with him, not sure if its because my numbers are lower or a co-incidence, all my family had small bumps too so i always got the twin/triplet joke! x


----------



## HellBunny

fab bump mrsthomas! :) x


----------



## HellBunny

haha its been hard but thank god i have 10 weeks til my induction there abouts! I'm dyyyying to neck a big energy drink and some sweets! i have a drawer full in J's room full of haribo's and gummy sweets, mmmm!!! xx


----------



## cherryglitter

hellbunny i nicked your blinkie. hope you don't mind :flower:

i cannot WAIT to get my hands on an energy drink. seriously!!!


----------



## SKAV

mrsthomas!!!! lovely bump, will post mine too... by next week ..

i need to say, i started eating a lot, i mean a lot!!! whole wheat, pasta, rice, i even had ice cream today after mc donalds...my values are great !!!! :shock: will see what it is tomo morning. 

am confused ladies, does baby gain weight during the last 2 weeks? 'cos my SIL says am eating more now 'cos i want my baby to put on weight, which is making me freak out!! :growlmad: The last time I was weighed at Diabetes visit, I had lost another chilo(2.18lbs) and my total gain this pregnancy comes to about 500grams!!!! Sometimes I just don't understand whether she's helping me or making fun of me..!
Sorry for the rant :sad1:


----------



## HellBunny

cherryglitter said:


> hellbunny i nicked your blinkie. hope you don't mind :flower:
> 
> i cannot WAIT to get my hands on an energy drink. seriously!!!

Course not :) found it on photobucket :haha: :winkwink:
I have 2 big monster energy drinks in the drawer.. the countdown is on! :)


----------



## madmae

wow mrsthomas that is a very impressive, gravity defying bump. My bump with the last 2 was big and this one seems to be heading the same way. Though with the last one my whole pregnancy gain was just 4lbs (was going to slimming world then). I said to dh today that I had serious bumpage going on and it was now bigger than my boobs.

Hope you don't mind but I'm going to nick the blinkie too


----------



## mrsthomas623

Thanks ladies! I want to see your bumps!!

36 weeks tomorrow- I feel like I am in the home stretch! So far I have been able to keep it under control by modified diet but my numbers are definitely creeping up to borderline today. Hoping for a 38 week-er like my first because I don't know if my numbers will behave much longer. I did talk to my (new) doctor today and she said as long as I stay diet controlled, I would not have to be induced early- I laughed and said but I can be right?? :haha: I guess more will be determined the 14th when I have a growth scan.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae thats fine :) anybody else who wants to feel free :D

Sorry if the photo comes up huge its off my facebook, just under 28 weeks


----------



## mrsthomas623

Hellbunny- what a perfect bump! :flower:


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks :) i'm sure he will have some huge growth spurt soon, my appetite is ridiculous lately :rofl: xx


----------



## madmae

Very cute bump hellbunny. I shall see if I can find one of my older girls to take a bump pic later for me....but with this being my 6th baby I'll keep the bare skin hidden...no one deserves to be forced to look at that :haha:


----------



## SKAV

Hellbunny , that's a perfect bump !!!!! Can't wait to upload mine too... Well after yday's mcDonalds +ice cream(lunch) and Carbonara-italian dish with bacon,eggs,cheese and spaghetti(Dinner) my fasting value was 94(5.2) Not bad right?


----------



## marley79

Mrsthomas - you look amazing with your bump! You carry just like me. I'll see if I can post some pics too.
hellbunny - your bump looks lovely. I don't know when the growth spurts happen they all seem to at different times. 
I'm sure I'm bigger in this pregnancy so goodness knows what I will look like by then end - I don't mind the weight going to my bump, but not so keen on the 'fat face' problem and bingo wings :)


----------



## madmae

Grrrr sugars all over the place today. I knew I was tempting fate the other day by mentioning how good they'd become. Might test tomo before breakfast to see if my fasting numbers have gone up. I do have the other insulin here ready for when I need it.


----------



## mightyspu

Sorry to hear that madmae, hope they even out soon. 

My bumps have so far just extended quite far. I do look big, but I was small to begin with. Aand hubby is well built, so my kids are going to take after one of us! But it seems that pregnant bodies are magnets for stupid comments. 

And babies start putting on weight at a rapid rate towards the end, so appetites are bound to increase.


----------



## madmae

Well after dinner was much better so that's something.

Pregnancy itself is a magnet for stupid comments. The size of your bump, the amount of weight you have or haven't put on, how ill you look, how well you look and everything else. Its like people take a look at your bump and the ability to control their mouths goes out the window.


----------



## HellBunny

Ah yeah everyone seems to come out with the "how many do you have in there" comment, gahh, 99.9% they are accurate with how many babies are there on scans! lol. 10 weeks til i'm induced and i can't wait, my back is killing, does anyone have tailbone/coccyx pain? I googled it as i wasn't sure what it was called x


----------



## madmae

Oh yes the how many in there comment....I have had that so many times...when I say just the one the amount of people who look at me like I'm mad and say are you sure....well so far I have had 6 scans in total and I'm pretty sure they'll have noticed more than one baby by now....though I have my 20 week scan on weds perhaps they'll find this baby who likes to play hide and seek and everyone will be right :dohh:

I do get the coccyx pain too....mainly if I have walked to much.

Good news ladies.....there is a thread in the 2nd tri about not having the GTT and someone on it has informed me that all you need to do to control GD is diet and exercise....wish someone had informed all those pesky docs and midwives of that :dohh:


----------



## mightyspu

madmae said:


> Good news ladies.....there is a thread in the 2nd tri about not having the GTT and someone on it has informed me that all you need to do to control GD is diet and exercise....wish someone had informed all those pesky docs and midwives of that :dohh:


Really now? Well that's just smashing isn't it? Who told her that? A man on the bus? 

I'm hoping I'm lucky enough to not need meds, and I do have levels on the lower side, however I've been told that I may need them towards the end. But I only spoke to a Diabetes midwife...


----------



## madmae

I know...you have to wonder. She also told me all you need to do was feed a baby to help it when it was suffering due to the gd....shame no one told all the peads and midwives who admitted my babe to scbu....but again what do they know.


----------



## HellBunny

loooool if only! I only people were more educated on the subject! I had a phase of a couple of weeks where i barely ate and everything i did eat was low carb/high protein, walked miles and my fasting sugars were still above 6!


----------



## madmae

I must admit until I had gd last time I thought that diabetes was just a matter of cutting out sugar.....sadly I think a lot of people think that too. I even have to explain to diabetics that gd is quite a bit different than normal diabetes with how quickly it can all progress etc.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> I must admit until I had gd last time I thought that diabetes was just a matter of cutting out sugar.....sadly I think a lot of people think that too. I even have to explain to diabetics that gd is quite a bit different than normal diabetes with how quickly it can all progress etc.

True though i think type 1 gets worse really quickly too, the diabetic team thought i was type 1 at the start of my pregnancy but hopefully i will prove them wrong as my numbers are generally good without insulin, eg i randomly tested today 2 hours after eating and it was 3.4mmol, i'm sure it would be impossible for a type 1 to get that without insulin as far as i'm aware. my family assume i can just avoid chocolate/sweets and everything will be ok, gets tiring having to explain about white/wholegrain breads/carby things too lol


----------



## madmae

Aren't you supposed to test after an hour? That's when I have to test.

When I had my son and was in being induced the midwives said to me....are you ok dealing with the gd as we have no idea. I thought it was honest of them to say that but I was a bit shocked as well. Though the diabetic midwife came up onto the ward to see me everyday. I then had a doctor come and ask me if she could bring some student docs round as they hadn't done gd yet. It was so funny as she was asking them questions and I knew more than they did.

When I finally got into the delivery room they put me on sliding scale....insulin and glucose drip and had me testing my sugars every hr...that was ok until lunch time when I said I was hungry and they told me I couldn't eat as I was diabetic and on the drip. In the end they got permission for me to have some toast. I so very nearly pointed out to them that there were much better things I could have eaten but I was famished and probably would have eaten a paper bag at that point.


----------



## HellBunny

I do test 1 hour after i'd just been peeing alot so wanted to check incase i was too high or something :)
my hospital experience was rubbish when it came to GD ;) on the food menu i ticked Diabetes on the dietry requirement thing, and i was bought a huge chocolate pudding, mmm!! then i told them i couldn't have it so went without :( 

I had no idea women with GD were put on sliding scales, i thought that was just with T1 and T2! You learn something new everyday! will the same be happening this time?

Just had a pack of snack a jacks and sugar free jelly, tested 1 hour after and i got a 10.4!! Looked on the back and snack a jacks are made with rice, why didn't i realise, i can't eat rice or rice based cereal without getting highs :( x


----------



## madmae

Yeah I will be on sliding scale. On the front of my notes they've stuck a bright orange sticker that states when I have him i'll need sliding scale. I think its because of the insulin.

At our hospital they don't let you chose something from the menu on the mat wards.....a trolley comes round with some decidedly dodgy looking food and you get to choose. Dh and I ate the restuarant as much as possible when they were inducing me. For the 2 days they tried prostin I swear we walked every inch of the corridors there.

10.4....eeeekkk.

How do you feel when yours are too high? Most of the time I don't even need to test as I know from how ill I feel when they're high.


----------



## SKAV

Sorry, but whats a sliding scale??


----------



## madmae

This is just cut and paste from another site but it explains better than I could.

An insulin sliding scale involves intravenous administration of a standard insulin to tightly regulate blood glucose levels. Blood glucose levels are monitored using bedside, finger-prick capillary glucose monitoring machines. The rate of infusion of insulin is titrated according to the glucose level, which is ideally monitored every 1-2 hours. Insulin given intravenously has a short half-life of a few minutes.

Last time I had glucose and insulin drips and tested my bloods ever hr.


----------



## SKAV

madmae said:


> This is just cut and paste from another site but it explains better than I could.
> 
> An insulin sliding scale involves intravenous administration of a standard insulin to tightly regulate blood glucose levels. Blood glucose levels are monitored using bedside, finger-prick capillary glucose monitoring machines. The rate of infusion of insulin is titrated according to the glucose level, which is ideally monitored every 1-2 hours. Insulin given intravenously has a short half-life of a few minutes.
> 
> Last time I had glucose and insulin drips and tested my bloods ever hr.

Thanks madmae, wondering whether they do it here in Italy. :shrug: Anyway, I have an appt with diabetes doctor before my c-section, so most probably will ask them.


----------



## marley79

Skav - I didn't have one with my c-section - if you're in first thing in the morning they prob won't bother if your bloods are ok. Then again they never checked my bloods - and I didn't know about a sliding scale - have heard about them for labour defo though. x


----------



## HellBunny

I'm back on insulin now as its getting impossible to eat anything :( i will ask about the sliding scale tomorrow to see if i'l be one one, so far just on novorapid. 
I don't really have any effects of high blood sugar, except last night i was peeing every 10 minutes, though i know when i was pregnant with Jayden before i was disgnosed i felt very unwell for weeks, once i knew about the GD i felt miles better in myself so i'm sure if my numbers were consistently high i'd be feeling pretty rubbish this time x


----------



## Samah007

I had my biophysical profile, NST and OB appointment today. The radiologist said that LO is measuring small (she's 4 lbs, close to 5) but basically everything looks okay. Does this have any correlation to how well my blood sugar is being managed?


----------



## madmae

I was just on novorapid last time too and had sliding scale....possibly different trusts do thing differently.

Had my first hypo this morning. I am so annoyed with myself as I didn't see it coming. I just asked hubby if he would keep an eye on ds as I suddenly felt awful and needed a lay down. He suggested I test my sugars and it was low. Luckily I had some lucozade and drank that and then tested again and it was lower. Waited tested again and it was the same. Eventually it went back up again. I do vaguely remember last time that I would suddenly feel ill and then a little later the shaking would start in my arms. So I guess from now on I'll be testing any time I feel like that.

Sorry you're back on insulin now Hellbunny.


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks, oh no thats horrible, i've had a few hypos and they put me off injecting again! Its even worse having another LO to look after as you worry incase something happens to them if you faint or something :( defo keep the sugary drinks on you incase. 
Last time i got away with diet control only, it was sooo easy as it was basically a case of cutting down on carbs and increasing protein, this time its impossible, i only have to look at food and it goes up! x


----------



## madmae

Samah007 said:


> I had my biophysical profile, NST and OB appointment today. The radiologist said that LO is measuring small (she's 4 lbs, close to 5) but basically everything looks okay. Does this have any correlation to how well my blood sugar is being managed?

Uncontrolled or poorly controlled gd can produce larger babies...so I am guessing you're doing fantastically well.


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Thanks, oh no thats horrible, i've had a few hypos and they put me off injecting again! Its even worse having another LO to look after as you worry incase something happens to them if you faint or something :( defo keep the sugary drinks on you incase.
> Last time i got away with diet control only, it was sooo easy as it was basically a case of cutting down on carbs and increasing protein, this time its impossible, i only have to look at food and it goes up! x

Yeah last time I obviously didn't have ds and the others were old enough to help out...though oddly enough I never had a hypo when I wasn't with my mother...I used to say she was cursed.....she got very good at spotting them. She look at me and tell me to test my sugars. I guess I need to get out the massive handbag again so that I am carrying around the handheld notes again....why did they have to make them A4 size :dohh:


----------



## SKAV

marley79 said:


> Skav - I didn't have one with my c-section - if you're in first thing in the morning they prob won't bother if your bloods are ok. Then again they never checked my bloods - and I didn't know about a sliding scale - have heard about them for labour defo though. x

Thanks marley79. On the 29th on my pre recovery day, I saw midwife writing my name on the top most, so am guessing am the first for the section so lets hope fasting numbers be fine.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, oh no thats horrible, i've had a few hypos and they put me off injecting again! Its even worse having another LO to look after as you worry incase something happens to them if you faint or something :( defo keep the sugary drinks on you incase.
> Last time i got away with diet control only, it was sooo easy as it was basically a case of cutting down on carbs and increasing protein, this time its impossible, i only have to look at food and it goes up! x
> 
> Yeah last time I obviously didn't have ds and the others were old enough to help out...though oddly enough I never had a hypo when I wasn't with my mother...I used to say she was cursed.....she got very good at spotting them. She look at me and tell me to test my sugars. I guess I need to get out the massive handbag again so that I am carrying around the handheld notes again....why did they have to make them A4 size :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm bad and haven't carried mine anywhere yet except for midwife/hosp appointments, i think i should just incase! i always go really pale/clammy when having a hypo, though i'm not sure people would tell since my family don't know much about diabetes and are quite ignorant to it (except o/h) no wonder i always have panic attacks since starting insulin! lol


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, oh no thats horrible, i've had a few hypos and they put me off injecting again! Its even worse having another LO to look after as you worry incase something happens to them if you faint or something :( defo keep the sugary drinks on you incase.
> Last time i got away with diet control only, it was sooo easy as it was basically a case of cutting down on carbs and increasing protein, this time its impossible, i only have to look at food and it goes up! x
> 
> Yeah last time I obviously didn't have ds and the others were old enough to help out...though oddly enough I never had a hypo when I wasn't with my mother...I used to say she was cursed.....she got very good at spotting them. She look at me and tell me to test my sugars. I guess I need to get out the massive handbag again so that I am carrying around the handheld notes again....why did they have to make them A4 size :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm bad and haven't carried mine anywhere yet except for midwife/hosp appointments, i think i should just incase! i always go really pale/clammy when having a hypo, though i'm not sure people would tell since my family don't know much about diabetes and are quite ignorant to it (except o/h) no wonder i always have panic attacks since starting insulin! lolClick to expand...


I didn't think there was much point before going onto the insulin....but now I guess its better safe than sorry....I don't think I could trust dh to even know how many weeks I am....apart from this week as he knows we're going for the 20 week scan on weds....but after that he'll be clueless.....so if anything were to happen it'd be no good asking him :dohh:


----------



## Arisa

a question ladies, if you are diagnosed with GD does that mean you will be induced or have an earlier delivery scheduled? or do they like you to continue on until your due date. I am having a section at 39 weeks and was wandering if that would stay the same??


----------



## madmae

In the UK if you're on insulin or metformin you'll be induced....well at my hospital trust....they may well vary. Not sure about a section as I have never had one but I suspect that'd be done early as well. Though if I remember correctly if you were on diet controlled gd then it would be induction at 39 weeks not 38.


----------



## marley79

It varies from hospital to hospital and also varies depending on your consultant's opinion. It is either 38 or 39 - some like to induce at 38 but section at 39 because with a section the baby does not prepare for breathing as they do in labour and so lung maturity can be more of an issue - however at 39 weeks as opposed to 38 respiratory distress syndrome from early delivery falls dramatically and so they tend to like to do the sections then. However, if your bloods are not stable they will section you earlier as the risk of GD then outweighs the risks of lung maturity. This is hwat I have been told my hospital. If I have to have a repeat section if my gorwth scans come back out of range then I will be wanting to wait until 39 weeks.
Also you have the option to decide to leave your section until later - this isn't what the doctor's would advise but it depends on your indiviual circumstances and what you wanted to do, as it is your right to decide whether or not to go ahead with an earlier delivery due to GD or not. Obviously, if you decided this you need to make an informed choice and be aware of the risks.
xx


----------



## mightyspu

Hellbunny, did you have a growth scan today?


----------



## HellBunny

Hey yeah it was today! :) how did yours go as i remember you saying yours was too!
Baby measured 2lb 7oz according to the scan, hopefully its accurate as the one i had with jayden seemed pretty accurate at 36 weeks. x


----------



## aliss

Hi girls, I'm not diagnosed with GD right now.

However, my midwife suspects I may have had it in my last pregnancy that went undetected. She wants me to do my first GD test at 12 weeks (!). Have any of you had to do an early test??


----------



## HellBunny

aliss said:


> Hi girls, I'm not diagnosed with GD right now.
> 
> However, my midwife suspects I may have had it in my last pregnancy that went undetected. She wants me to do my first GD test at 12 weeks (!). Have any of you had to do an early test??

congrats aliss! i had mine done at 6 weeks (i requested it) due to having it last time, i didn't want to hang around until 34 weeks before they got my result back with jayden.. :dohh: turned out positive. Hope everything goes well, fingers crossed you don't have it but this forum is very helpful i've found!


----------



## aliss

Thanks! I don't have a ticker because I don't even have a date yet, get my dating scan in 2 weeks.

Wow, 6 weeks eh? So it can show up that early???


----------



## HellBunny

Aww thats something to look forward to! How exciting! :)

Generally it doesn't show until second or third tri but i didn't have a follow up glucose test after i had Jayden, and because i was peeing loads at the start (even though thats normal) i just pestered my doctor to refer me for one, though they still can't make their minds up whether i'm type 1 or not as my antibodies for that are borderline or something, i feel safer in the GD section though in hope it will go away after ;)


----------



## HellBunny

Getting frustrated and worried now, i haven't eaten since 7pm, tested 1 hour after and got 5.8 (injected 10 units of novorapid) 

been peeing all night, just randomly tested and got 10.1mmol, tested 5 mins later to be sure and 9.8mmol. I explained to them today i've been getting high evening readings and i think i need to be on a background insulin and they didn't seem concerned because i had no ketones, but i can't keep having readings of 10!! thats too high especially if its getting daily now. :(


----------



## mightyspu

Well that does seem very high, I'm no expert because I'm new to this, but I suppose you need to hassle them some more. At least for reassurance as to why readings of 10+ are ok....

Scan is fine, measuring 32 weeks next scan at 35.

Oh and I had a pregnant friend moan at me because she's expecting a large baby and they won't induce her early like they might do with me! She didn't understand why I'd get 'preferential' treatment. Errr, because GD isn't just effecting me you know....


----------



## marley79

wierd when friends get jealous of early delivery - I think we'd all love to await a normal labour and not have all this worry, so if anyone wants to swap?


----------



## mightyspu

Yes, I was hoping for a VBAC, so having GD has made it all more uncertain. I went over with Jack and it was unpleasant, but at least there wasn't this worry!


----------



## marley79

Mightyspy - I didn't reliase you were a hopeful vbac-er too. I wanted vbac with this one, then found out about the gd, so yep makes it very uncertain. they would prefer me to have repeat section but are willing to try an induced vbac if my growth scans and blood control are good. But it will have conditions on stenght of induction agents and the time of induction will be limited. What are your plans or hopes? It's a hard one - part of me is tempted to go for a repeat section but I really don't want one but then again I don't want a failed induction or stressed baby and then emergency section either. grrr! I may push them to allow me to go to 39 weeks and hope for spontanooues natural vabac with lots of sweeps beforehand. xx


----------



## madmae

Wow Hellbunny that is very high. I was told I would go on background when my fasting showed above 6....but I am only to test once a week at the moment. I would keep on at them as its really not going to be doing babe any good at all.



Pleased your growth scans went well. I had my anomaly scan today and he's measuring right on target for most things though he has a bit of a big tummy.....but then again so do I. We had a trainee start off the scan so they gave us free pics and at a fiver a pic it was a nice surprise. So just anther 7/8 weeks until my first growth scan :happydance:

I've had people tell me how lucky I am to be getting extra scans and being induced....funny they don't think that injecting myself 3 times a day is as much fun or the countless blood tests....or the travelling to the extra appts.....but they don't seem to grasp that I can't have the one without the other.

I have the worst back ache ever....either Finley is laying on a nerve....he was laying weirdly for the scan....or I slept funny....but oddly enough laying on the bed thingy for the scan was so comfy I nearly fell asleep.


----------



## mightyspu

I'm a bit of a needle-phobe, so really hoping that I don't go onto insulin, but whatever it takes right? When I first found out I had GD, I was panicking like mad and people were saying, "oh well it's just staying off chocolate for a couple of weeks, er no, It's much more than that!!


----------



## madmae

Hand on heart you rarely feel anything with the insulin....as long as you grab a nice fatty bit to inject into...which is most of my tummy :winkwink: The needles themselves are tiny little things.


----------



## mightyspu

Really? No vein finding? I could do it with my eyes closed? Ooh, that makes me feel better :)


----------



## mightyspu

Oh by the way I can highly recommend this cake. sounds grim but is bloody lovely. Ingredients are a little expensive though...


----------



## madmae

Lol no vein finding at all....you just grab a fatty bit and push it in and push the button on the pen and that is pretty much it


----------



## madmae

That cake looks gorgeous. And I know our local co-op have just started to sell agave nectar....will have to get some and give it a try :happydance:


----------



## HellBunny

oooh no don't inject a vein, just flesh lol, i barely feel the needle at all, finger pricking hurts alot more! i was terrified at first imagining it would be like getting a blood test, but the needles i have are 4mm long, and sooooooo thin so nothing is really felt :)

Left my nurse a message today as no answer, going to eat zero (after eating plenty until 6pm) and see how it goes this evening, going to test every hour and tbh if the chemist want to complain i'm using too many test strips they can shove it :smug: we will cost them a heck of alot more to the nhs if something was to go wrong anyway! (diabetic team said not to worry what they say and test as much as i need to) just tested and it was 5.3mmol, had all good numbers today so praying it can stay normal for the rest of the night!


----------



## HellBunny

so much for eating zero! started feeling shaky, so thought i'd test and 2.8... i can't win! (i hadn't injected since this morning and i've eaten loads since then!) so just having 2 ryvitas with cottage cheese, i was sooo tempted to raid the biscuits mmm! hopefully it won't shoot up too high x


----------



## mightyspu

Well done for not raiding the biccies! Those things shout loud in my house! 

I got some agave from Amazon, £7.50 for 3 bottles. The recipe uses about half a bottle. And the cake is like a choccy sponge. Mmmmmm delish. 

Have been having higher readings in the evenings so have been eating loads all day to stop me wanting to snack after dinner. Testing at 10pm, hope its lower!


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> so much for eating zero! started feeling shaky, so thought i'd test and 2.8... i can't win! (i hadn't injected since this morning and i've eaten loads since then!) so just having 2 ryvitas with cottage cheese, i was sooo tempted to raid the biscuits mmm! hopefully it won't shoot up too high x

I have a friend who is a type 1 and she suggested when I have a hypo to try 3 digestives as she's found that's the best way to get the sugars up.

I think you definitely need to talk to your diabetes team as your sugars are totally screwy


----------



## heideandseek

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to the board and thought I'd introduce myself. I've read through some of the past posts and everyone seem so supportive and helpful with questions and tips :) 

I'm 31 weeks 4 days, due on May 6 and we're on Team Yellow! I just had my GD class this past monday. I had just failed the first screen test and then 1 of the blood tests for the 2nd test - so we're just treating it as if I have GD rather than wait to test a 3rd time and see if it's full blown GD. SO now I'm testing 4 times a day, 2 hours after meals and once before breakfast. It's such an eye-opener seeing the numbers and so now, I'm making adjustments to my diet and hoping I can get into the proper ranges with just my diet and exercise. I'm praying it doesn't evolve or that I'll need insulin or have a complicated labour & delivery! 

*sigh* it's so frustrating eh?! I have felt so healthy throughout the pregnancy and the baby seems to be growing well. I have a growth scan in a few weeks so here's hoping the baby is still on track.


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> Well done for not raiding the biccies! Those things shout loud in my house!
> 
> I got some agave from Amazon, £7.50 for 3 bottles. The recipe uses about half a bottle. And the cake is like a choccy sponge. Mmmmmm delish.
> 
> Have been having higher readings in the evenings so have been eating loads all day to stop me wanting to snack after dinner. Testing at 10pm, hope its lower!

Thanks I'll have a look on amazon for it......will probably work out much cheaper than buying it from our very expensive co-op.

good luck with your 10pm reading


----------



## madmae

heideandseek said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the board and thought I'd introduce myself. I've read through some of the past posts and everyone seem so supportive and helpful with questions and tips :)
> 
> I'm 31 weeks 4 days, due on May 6 and we're on Team Yellow! I just had my GD class this past monday. I had just failed the first screen test and then 1 of the blood tests for the 2nd test - so we're just treating it as if I have GD rather than wait to test a 3rd time and see if it's full blown GD. SO now I'm testing 4 times a day, 2 hours after meals and once before breakfast. It's such an eye-opener seeing the numbers and so now, I'm making adjustments to my diet and hoping I can get into the proper ranges with just my diet and exercise. I'm praying it doesn't evolve or that I'll need insulin or have a complicated labour & delivery!
> 
> *sigh* it's so frustrating eh?! I have felt so healthy throughout the pregnancy and the baby seems to be growing well. I have a growth scan in a few weeks so here's hoping the baby is still on track.

Hi.....everyone here is very friendly and helpful. Hopefully you can get your numbers sorted quickly and get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## heideandseek

madmae said:


> heideandseek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the board and thought I'd introduce myself. I've read through some of the past posts and everyone seem so supportive and helpful with questions and tips :)
> 
> I'm 31 weeks 4 days, due on May 6 and we're on Team Yellow! I just had my GD class this past monday. I had just failed the first screen test and then 1 of the blood tests for the 2nd test - so we're just treating it as if I have GD rather than wait to test a 3rd time and see if it's full blown GD. SO now I'm testing 4 times a day, 2 hours after meals and once before breakfast. It's such an eye-opener seeing the numbers and so now, I'm making adjustments to my diet and hoping I can get into the proper ranges with just my diet and exercise. I'm praying it doesn't evolve or that I'll need insulin or have a complicated labour & delivery!
> 
> *sigh* it's so frustrating eh?! I have felt so healthy throughout the pregnancy and the baby seems to be growing well. I have a growth scan in a few weeks so here's hoping the baby is still on track.
> 
> Hi.....everyone here is very friendly and helpful. Hopefully you can get your numbers sorted quickly and get to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.Click to expand...

Thanks madmae! I hope so too!! It is nice to know that we are not the only ones out there experiencing this though.. at least someone out there understands!


----------



## mightyspu

Hi Heide! I'm new to this stuff too, I'm really liking the thread, it feels really calm here :D. Right, must test.


----------



## mightyspu

Bah, 6.8. Is that good? Don't think it is. Aaand, my machine kept chucking back errors, 4 strips and 2 fingers it took!


----------



## HellBunny

6.8 is still pretty normal though on the high end, what had you eaten and how long after? 

tested 1 hr after my crackers and got 4.9, finally a full day of zero highs, hoping for a repeat tomorrow!


----------



## mightyspu

I was getting 7s, in the evening, which I thought was ok,but they want them lower. I'd eaten 2 hours previously, a Moroccan beef stew with chickpeas and cous cous. I know cous cous is medium gi, so can only presume that's the problem. Am fricking starving now though because I didn't snack but I need to go to bed.


----------



## cherryglitter

does anyone know roughly how long i'm going to be in hospital? i was in for three days after my induction with jake.. wondering if it might be the same thing again, especially with the GD. 

trying to sort out my hospital bags :wacko: they started off so small now they're getting huge :haha:


----------



## marley79

heidi....Welcome to the thread. It sounds promising that you will be able to control well and not need any intervention, so great news there. At 31 weeks your at less risk of needing to go on to treatment. It's the placenta growing that causes more insulin resistance - so if you are managing at 31 weeks that's great. You may end up needing some blood sugar tablets e,g, metformin near the end but hopefully you'll avoid insulin. Be careful not to get to strcit with diet. I was discovered bit later than you in last pregnancy and it's easy to become so obssessed with number control you end up making yourself hungry and that's bad too. So change diet but make sure you are getting plenty of food, just less sugary if you get me. If you start to feel really weak and hungry check with your diabetic team that you are eating enough. Congrats on the pregnancy - we are on team yellow too :)


----------



## marley79

cherryglitter said:


> does anyone know roughly how long i'm going to be in hospital? i was in for three days after my induction with jake.. wondering if it might be the same thing again, especially with the GD.
> 
> trying to sort out my hospital bags :wacko: they started off so small now they're getting huge :haha:

They tend to like to test your little one's blood sugars every 3hrs - soemtimes they only do this for the first 24hours and sometimes they do for 48hrs - so you'll have to be in that long to make sure their sugars are nice and stable - other than that I think it will just depend how easy the labour is and when you feel ready.

my hospital bags were massive - felt very embarressed but I really did benefit from everything I packed. Though hubby eat most of the chocloate bars I packed - grrrr!


----------



## mrsthomas623

heideandseek said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the board and thought I'd introduce myself. I've read through some of the past posts and everyone seem so supportive and helpful with questions and tips :)
> 
> I'm 31 weeks 4 days, due on May 6 and we're on Team Yellow! I just had my GD class this past monday. I had just failed the first screen test and then 1 of the blood tests for the 2nd test - so we're just treating it as if I have GD rather than wait to test a 3rd time and see if it's full blown GD. SO now I'm testing 4 times a day, 2 hours after meals and once before breakfast. It's such an eye-opener seeing the numbers and so now, I'm making adjustments to my diet and hoping I can get into the proper ranges with just my diet and exercise. I'm praying it doesn't evolve or that I'll need insulin or have a complicated labour & delivery!
> 
> *sigh* it's so frustrating eh?! I have felt so healthy throughout the pregnancy and the baby seems to be growing well. I have a growth scan in a few weeks so here's hoping the baby is still on track.

Hey hun! I passed my 1 hour at 22 or 24 weeks but then failed at 31 weeks. Luckily, I have been able to keep my numbers in check with diet alone. It sucks having to learn new eating habits when pregnant because all you want to do is eat all the time. :haha: At first, I was told I would be induced at 39 weeks unless he is measuring "too big" then they would just do a c-section. But since I have been able to stay off insulin my doctor says I can go naturally, past 40 weeks even. :dohh::haha: I will still have a growth scan next week to check his size but my doctor seems confident that he is not going to be ungodly huge- just a little chubby. :haha:

And please, please keep in mind- even if you do end up on insulin, it is not your "fault"! It is just the strain pregnancy is putting on your body. :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

UGH, I am fed up of being hungry, am I the only one who is NOT finding a low GI diet satifies the hunger for longer? I am trying to leave 2 hours between blood readings, but I am going to have to test because I need to eat something.


----------



## marley79

Hi all
Looking for some advice on not putting on too much weight. really down - just weighed myself and I've put on 7lbs in 3 weeks! 
I know most people tend to do better weight wise when they are watching their blood sugars but I do way worse for some reason. I think because to control them well I tend to eat a lot of cheese! But I just don't find it easy to quickly do other things when I look after my 13 month old full time.
My bmi was nomral at start of pregnancy. I am normally a size 10 and i'm quite short but in my last GD pregnancy I put on nearly 4 stone. I really want to vbac with this baby and I'm worried that a hefty weight gain is going to make the baby bigger. So far I';ve put on 1 and half stone and I'm only 24 weeks. Anyone else finding weight management hard or is it just me?
Any tips on what i can do to slow it down while still being healthy and avoiding those ketones?


----------



## sthorp1179

marley79 said:


> Hi all
> Looking for some advice on not putting on too much weight. really down - just weighed myself and I've put on 7lbs in 3 weeks!
> I know most people tend to do better weight wise when they are watching their blood sugars but I do way worse for some reason. I think because to control them well I tend to eat a lot of cheese! But I just don't find it easy to quickly do other things when I look after my 13 month old full time.
> My bmi was nomral at start of pregnancy. I am normally a size 10 and i'm quite short but in my last GD pregnancy I put on nearly 4 stone. I really want to vbac with this baby and I'm worried that a hefty weight gain is going to make the baby bigger. So far I';ve put on 1 and half stone and I'm only 24 weeks. Anyone else finding weight management hard or is it just me?
> Any tips on what i can do to slow it down while still being healthy and avoiding those ketones?

It is harder to manage your weight with pregnancy and gd. Maybe you could switch from munching on cheese perhaps at first try the lower fat cheeses or philadelphia or something on celery sticks or carrot as a snack. Maybe try to munch on nuts ok theres fat in those but very little saturates. I have some peanut butter around too which is quite filling and full of protein and doesn't affect my sugars too much.


----------



## heideandseek

marley79 said:


> heidi....Welcome to the thread. It sounds promising that you will be able to control well and not need any intervention, so great news there. At 31 weeks your at less risk of needing to go on to treatment. It's the placenta growing that causes more insulin resistance - so if you are managing at 31 weeks that's great. You may end up needing some blood sugar tablets e,g, metformin near the end but hopefully you'll avoid insulin. Be careful not to get to strcit with diet. I was discovered bit later than you in last pregnancy and it's easy to become so obssessed with number control you end up making yourself hungry and that's bad too. So change diet but make sure you are getting plenty of food, just less sugary if you get me. If you start to feel really weak and hungry check with your diabetic team that you are eating enough. Congrats on the pregnancy - we are on team yellow too :)

Thanks Marley! It's so hard to balance it out as I have a large appetite in general.. it's only been a few days so far so i'm still trying to find those foods that will fill me up without having the high numbers. Thanks for the advice :D And yay for team yellow!


----------



## heideandseek

mrsthomas623 said:


> heideandseek said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the board and thought I'd introduce myself. I've read through some of the past posts and everyone seem so supportive and helpful with questions and tips :)
> 
> I'm 31 weeks 4 days, due on May 6 and we're on Team Yellow! I just had my GD class this past monday. I had just failed the first screen test and then 1 of the blood tests for the 2nd test - so we're just treating it as if I have GD rather than wait to test a 3rd time and see if it's full blown GD. SO now I'm testing 4 times a day, 2 hours after meals and once before breakfast. It's such an eye-opener seeing the numbers and so now, I'm making adjustments to my diet and hoping I can get into the proper ranges with just my diet and exercise. I'm praying it doesn't evolve or that I'll need insulin or have a complicated labour & delivery!
> 
> *sigh* it's so frustrating eh?! I have felt so healthy throughout the pregnancy and the baby seems to be growing well. I have a growth scan in a few weeks so here's hoping the baby is still on track.
> 
> Hey hun! I passed my 1 hour at 22 or 24 weeks but then failed at 31 weeks. Luckily, I have been able to keep my numbers in check with diet alone. It sucks having to learn new eating habits when pregnant because all you want to do is eat all the time. :haha: At first, I was told I would be induced at 39 weeks unless he is measuring "too big" then they would just do a c-section. But since I have been able to stay off insulin my doctor says I can go naturally, past 40 weeks even. :dohh::haha: I will still have a growth scan next week to check his size but my doctor seems confident that he is not going to be ungodly huge- just a little chubby. :haha:
> 
> And please, please keep in mind- even if you do end up on insulin, it is not your "fault"! It is just the strain pregnancy is putting on your body. :hugs:Click to expand...

:flower: Thanks for sharing and the advice! I hope that I can also stay off insulin and go full term and deliver naturally. That's my goal :D We'll see what the doc says once I have my growth scan. But thank you for a ray of hope! :blush:


----------



## madmae

At the moment I take 12 units of insulin before breakfast and other than 1 day my numbers are still bloody awful....think I am going to have to bite the bullet and increase up to 14 units. It worries me as last pregnancy I took a high breakfast dose and ended up having quite a few hypos in the end. I guess I will have to be very hypo aware from now on.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae are you on novorapid? i'm on 10 units at breakfast but thinking of increasing to 12, i'm guessing its the baby growing bigger putting extra demand on us! 

i find the low gi a pain if i'm honest, the only thing which seems to be a good one filling wise is jacket potato and tuna, (even though jacket potatos are medium gi, still works well number wise even if i don't inject)

i can't wait till out baby is born, i don't think i can handle another pregnancy like this again, which makes me sad thinking we won't have another :(


----------



## madmae

Yeah its novorapid. Well I increased to 14 units and todays numbers were 8.8 yesterday I was on 12 units...had exactly the same thing for breaky and my numbers were 8.7 :shrug:

The best thing I have found for my numbers was a full roast chicken dinner....stuffing and yorkies included. I just can't have that 3 times a day. Or a large shish kebab and chips. 

I had this problem last time that when I eat what should be low gi food my sugars are up but when I eat junk my sugars are perfect. My mum likes to tell me I am just weird....I think she may have a point lol.

I did my fasting one before breaky today and that was below 6 so I don't think that's having an affect on the numbers so it has to be down to the food. My last pregnancy we tried everything to get breakfast numbers down....from splitting breakfast into two parts...trying many different foods....every trick they knew we tried and it never worked.


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> i can't wait till out baby is born, i don't think i can handle another pregnancy like this again, which makes me sad thinking we won't have another :(

I thought that after my last pregnancy and here I am again. Despite the diabetes my last pregnancy was my best ever. Everyone said how well I looked and I must admit for once I didn't look like I was waiting for death to come a knocking and though going to all those extra appts was a pain as the big hospital isn't in my town, I did feel very safe and looked after.

This time has been slightly more traumatic but that's due to the 2 amnios and infection......compared to that the diabetes actually feels quite easy to deal with. I'm just thankful it was caught 10 weeks earlier than last time. Am hoping that this time we can keep this little one out of scbu with low sugars.


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm on 22 units of fast acting before breakfast, 10 before lunch, 12 before dinner and 24 of the background insulin at night. 

i remember the days when i started off on 2 for all of them :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

I had my first on target reading for before bed last night! It did mean no carbs and a pretty uninspiring dinner though!


----------



## madmae

Wow that's a lot. Are your numbers stable on that amount?

I started on 6 and I am on 8 for lunch and dinner so they're not to bad at the mo. Though I fully expect to have to increase later when I am further along.


----------



## marley79

sthorp1179 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Looking for some advice on not putting on too much weight. really down - just weighed myself and I've put on 7lbs in 3 weeks!
> I know most people tend to do better weight wise when they are watching their blood sugars but I do way worse for some reason. I think because to control them well I tend to eat a lot of cheese! But I just don't find it easy to quickly do other things when I look after my 13 month old full time.
> My bmi was nomral at start of pregnancy. I am normally a size 10 and i'm quite short but in my last GD pregnancy I put on nearly 4 stone. I really want to vbac with this baby and I'm worried that a hefty weight gain is going to make the baby bigger. So far I';ve put on 1 and half stone and I'm only 24 weeks. Anyone else finding weight management hard or is it just me?
> Any tips on what i can do to slow it down while still being healthy and avoiding those ketones?
> 
> It is harder to manage your weight with pregnancy and gd. Maybe you could switch from munching on cheese perhaps at first try the lower fat cheeses or philadelphia or something on celery sticks or carrot as a snack. Maybe try to munch on nuts ok theres fat in those but very little saturates. I have some peanut butter around too which is quite filling and full of protein and doesn't affect my sugars too much.Click to expand...

Thanks - I will try low fat cheese - going to send hubby out with a shopping list this weekend :0)
I'll try force cottage cheese in me as well - I hate it and it sounds silly but i really want to enjoy my food and it not be a chore but needs must so i will just have to. xx


----------



## marley79

Just thought has anyone heard from Emerald?? She will have been 39 weeks I think on tuesday and I think her medical team were pushing for induction - really hope that because she's not been on, she's had a lovely spontaneous natural birth! Would love to hear everyone's expereinces and of course what their little bundles are like. xxxx


----------



## cherryglitter

madmae said:


> Wow that's a lot. Are your numbers stable on that amount?
> 
> I started on 6 and I am on 8 for lunch and dinner so they're not to bad at the mo. Though I fully expect to have to increase later when I am further along.

nope. my levels are always all over the place, no matter what i do. i'm meant to be below 6 before eating and below 7, 2 hours after.
for example :

yesterday went like this: before breakfast - 6.9. after - 7.0 before lunch - 6.3. after - 6.3. before dinner - 6.1. after - 8.3

2 pieces of brown toast for breakfast, cheese sandwich for lunch and sausage, new potatoes and vege for dinner. 

i'm also on 2grams of metformin in the evening. my levels on waking this mornig before breakfast were 6.8 so i may have to up my long lasting insulin again!


----------



## cherryglitter

just thought i'd do this mornings. 

before b.fast - 6.8. after - 7.1. 
before lunch - 7.0. after - 7.2. 

i had 2 pieces of toast this morning. then tomato soup for lunch with one piece of bread. my levels have gotten worse the further on in my pregnancy. my pancreas just can't cope!


----------



## mightyspu

Poor pancreas :(


----------



## madmae

cherryglitter said:


> i had 2 pieces of toast this morning. then tomato soup for lunch with one piece of bread. my levels have gotten worse the further on in my pregnancy. my pancreas just can't cope!

I have toast for breaky too...just don't like anything else really...well I like rice crispies but they are a big no-no as well.

The other day I had a slice of brown toast with baked beans and a fried egg for lunch and my number were high. I did check and the baked beans are supposed to be low gi. I think the lowest reading I ever had was from having a chicken salad. I just couldn't eat that every day though - I was starving afterwards.


----------



## mightyspu

I have toast too, I'm really fussy with breakie. Normally I'd have cheerios, but yeah they're right on the no-no list. I managed good numbers yesterday by grazing low GI all day and no carbs at dinner 

And if one more person offers me diabetic recipes for cakes from the net, I may scream.....


----------



## cherryglitter

weetabix are okay for me. which i didn't think they would be. 
i never used to eat breakfast (naughty) so when i found out i had GD i was forcing myself to eat in the morning! :(


----------



## HellBunny

Ahh i feel more normal now! i was getting freaked out thinking 12 units of novo was abit silly, *sighs relief*
My last pregnancy was easy! Loads of morning sickness, GD though i controlled with diet, basically reduced my carbs and ta dah, readings of 4-5mmol after each meal!

Today: 
before breakfast - 6.1
1hr after breakfast - 8mmol (grrr)
1hr after lunch - 5.1
1hr after tea/dinner - 5.7
(feel abit naughty in the sense i ate a biscuit after my tea though since i got a good reading do you think its ok occasionally?)

seems i'm fine with spag bol, but again theres only so many days i can eat spag bol and tuna argh! Do you all tell your diabetic nurses when you increase more units?


----------



## cherryglitter

i used to ring them every four days. but then i got so used to knowing what they were going to tell me to do i just did it myself. i saw them in clinic at 36 weeks and they told me that's what they want, is for you to be able to control it yourself. they are there for guidance though of course :D


----------



## HellBunny

I think i will phone them monday and let them know i need to increase (but increase it anyway tomorrow) 
not too long to go for you now! :D


----------



## Bats11

Havent been in here in ages, hope everyone is doing well.

Hellbunny nice bump!

Well ive now been on insulin, 6units 15min before dinner just once a day & its all going really well, gosh cant even feel the injection which is great as i dont like needles.


----------



## HellBunny

Glad everything is well Bats11! :)


----------



## mrsthomas623

Thought I had been doing well with my diet (albeit a few binges :blush:) little man went from measuring a week ahead last week to 3 weeks ahead. :wacko: Getting antsy for the growth scan next week...


----------



## HellBunny

mrsthomas623 said:


> Thought I had been doing well with my diet (albeit a few binges :blush:) little man went from measuring a week ahead last week to 3 weeks ahead. :wacko: Getting antsy for the growth scan next week...

Try not to worry i'm sure everything will be ok, as they say not always are they accurate, will they be inducing you early?x


We went food shopping today and the cupboard is rammed with everything sweet! Its pure torture! :baby:


----------



## mrsthomas623

HellBunny said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I had been doing well with my diet (albeit a few binges :blush:) little man went from measuring a week ahead last week to 3 weeks ahead. :wacko: Getting antsy for the growth scan next week...
> 
> Try not to worry i'm sure everything will be ok, as they say not always are they accurate, will they be inducing you early?x
> 
> 
> We went food shopping today and the cupboard is rammed with everything sweet! Its pure torture! :baby:Click to expand...

Yes, it was determined today (as long as ultrasound approves) I will be induced the 26th (39 weeks) after that big jump in measurements.

I keep making a list of all the sweets I want to buy after I deliver... :blush::haha:


----------



## HellBunny

Just over 2 weeks left! Wow i can't wait til i'm at that stage lol, seems like a lifetime away!

Me too, everything seems sooo nice right now, even things i rarely bothered about before would go down a treat right now :haha:


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> (feel abit naughty in the sense i ate a biscuit after my tea though since i got a good reading do you think its ok occasionally?)
> 
> seems i'm fine with spag bol, but again theres only so many days i can eat spag bol and tuna argh! Do you all tell your diabetic nurses when you increase more units?

Of course its ok to have something nice once in a while....as long as its not every meal.

I found I had really good numbers after spag bol too and meatballs and spaghetti which I guess is very similar.

I don't tell my diabetic midwife when I increase. She calls me every week to check up on me but she prefers me to increase it myself and just call her if I have problems.


----------



## madmae

mrsthomas623 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I had been doing well with my diet (albeit a few binges :blush:) little man went from measuring a week ahead last week to 3 weeks ahead. :wacko: Getting antsy for the growth scan next week...
> 
> Try not to worry i'm sure everything will be ok, as they say not always are they accurate, will they be inducing you early?x
> 
> 
> We went food shopping today and the cupboard is rammed with everything sweet! Its pure torture! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was determined today (as long as ultrasound approves) I will be induced the 26th (39 weeks) after that big jump in measurements.
> 
> I keep making a list of all the sweets I want to buy after I deliver... :blush::haha:Click to expand...


I am a little bit jealous here....not sure what I am jealous off......could be that its nearly over for you though its more likely to be that you get to eat all those lovely sweet things guilt free soon :happydance::happydance:

Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you :flower:


----------



## mrsthomas623

madmae said:


> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsthomas623 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I had been doing well with my diet (albeit a few binges :blush:) little man went from measuring a week ahead last week to 3 weeks ahead. :wacko: Getting antsy for the growth scan next week...
> 
> Try not to worry i'm sure everything will be ok, as they say not always are they accurate, will they be inducing you early?x
> 
> 
> We went food shopping today and the cupboard is rammed with everything sweet! Its pure torture! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was determined today (as long as ultrasound approves) I will be induced the 26th (39 weeks) after that big jump in measurements.
> 
> I keep making a list of all the sweets I want to buy after I deliver... :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a little bit jealous here....not sure what I am jealous off......could be that its nearly over for you though its more likely to be that you get to eat all those lovely sweet things guilt free soon :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly for you :flower:Click to expand...

If it makes it any better- I am only letting myself indulge for a few days as I really need to get in better shape... so hoping to keep a healthier diet anyway. :haha:

I will say I really admire you ladies who found out so early- I found out in later pregnancy and have been seriously struggling. What great mommas you are/will be. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Wow today i haven't had any highs! (unfortunately i had a 2.1mmol which left me feeling shaken up) but i think its the first day in weeks which i've not gone over 7mmol!
Mrsthomas feel free to indulge! You deserve it and everyone else, i can't wait to eat loads of junk for a couple of days, mmm!! :D


----------



## nikki0530

Hi there ladies! I was reading through for a while until my eyes started crossing :) I'm so sleepy. But I was just curious if any of you had any suggestions. I'm 31 weeks and 3 days and I just found out 2 weeks ago that I failed my 3 hour so I started the diet and checking my levels 4 times a day. So far the only number I have any issue with is fasting which I hear is common. Before I met with the nutritionist after being on the diet for a week I only had 3 bad readings of 98,98, and 99. But then the day after I met with him (while eating the same bedtime snack that worked before) i got a 101 and today 112 for fasting :( I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. I usually eat my last snack around 10 something and then try to sleep but I don't usually fall asleep until 12-1 and then I wake up every hour to run to pee. So then I wake up at 6 to test my levels since 6am is 8 hours from my snack, hopefully I'm doing that right. Then I go downstairs and start making breakfast and after I take my level an hour later I have to go back to sleep because I'm so tired. Anyway, should I be getting up a bit earlier to take my blood sugar so that I take it right away at 8 hours? I don't know how to fix it. I tried maxing the carbs, I tried cutting them out completely, and a mix between. I'm so frustrated and I just feel like a failure and so guilty. I've had a very long journey to get pregnant and a lot of complications with her (none my fault they say but of course I feel like they are.) Thank you in advance for any advice, I'm thinking of you ladies!


----------



## madmae

Hi Nikki....welcome to the thread.

First off please, please don't feel guilty about the gd. You'd only have something to feel guilty about if you knew about the gd and did nothing to try and sort it....as it is you're being a fantastic mum already and doing your best for your baby.

I don't know what the answer is to your problem.....though if you're not going to sleep until 12-1 why not have your snack later and that way you wouldn't have to check your levels so early. Does it have to be spot on at 8 hrs you check your level. At the moment I only check my fasting levels once a week so I just do mine before I eat breakfast.


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Wow today i haven't had any highs! (unfortunately i had a 2.1mmol which left me feeling shaken up) but i think its the first day in weeks which i've not gone over 7mmol!
> Mrsthomas feel free to indulge! You deserve it and everyone else, i can't wait to eat loads of junk for a couple of days, mmm!! :D

Yey to not going over 7 Hellbunny - shame about the low though.


Today I decided to have 2 hot cross buns for breaky as we had them and I love them. I figure that if 2 slices of wholemeal bread make me go really high the hot cross buns won't be great but surely couldn't be worse......on the brown bread my readings are consistently over 9 with the hot cross buns it was 5.5 :shrug: I don't get it.....I am going to try white bread for the next few days to see if that makes a difference. Obviously I know it should be worse but I'll be buggered if I can figure this out.


----------



## izzy29

Hi, looking for a bit of advice. Over the last few days I have been feeling shaky like my blood sugar level has dropped. It hasn't been ages in between eating, maybe 3-4hrs. if it is a drop in sugar level is th a sign of GD? I am due to go for the GTT at 20 weeks but that's a long time away if there are signs of it now.


----------



## mrsthomas623

nikki0530 said:


> Hi there ladies! I was reading through for a while until my eyes started crossing :) I'm so sleepy. But I was just curious if any of you had any suggestions. I'm 31 weeks and 3 days and I just found out 2 weeks ago that I failed my 3 hour so I started the diet and checking my levels 4 times a day. So far the only number I have any issue with is fasting which I hear is common. Before I met with the nutritionist after being on the diet for a week I only had 3 bad readings of 98,98, and 99. But then the day after I met with him (while eating the same bedtime snack that worked before) i got a 101 and today 112 for fasting :( I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. I usually eat my last snack around 10 something and then try to sleep but I don't usually fall asleep until 12-1 and then I wake up every hour to run to pee. So then I wake up at 6 to test my levels since 6am is 8 hours from my snack, hopefully I'm doing that right. Then I go downstairs and start making breakfast and after I take my level an hour later I have to go back to sleep because I'm so tired. Anyway, should I be getting up a bit earlier to take my blood sugar so that I take it right away at 8 hours? I don't know how to fix it. I tried maxing the carbs, I tried cutting them out completely, and a mix between. I'm so frustrated and I just feel like a failure and so guilty. I've had a very long journey to get pregnant and a lot of complications with her (none my fault they say but of course I feel like they are.) Thank you in advance for any advice, I'm thinking of you ladies!

Did they specifically tell you 8 hours? I usually have my last meal/snack at 8pm and then don't test until before breakfast at 6:30 or 7. I assumed fasting would be 10-12 hours- similiiar to when I was tested for GD.


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> Hi, looking for a bit of advice. Over the last few days I have been feeling shaky like my blood sugar level has dropped. It hasn't been ages in between eating, maybe 3-4hrs. if it is a drop in sugar level is th a sign of GD? I am due to go for the GTT at 20 weeks but that's a long time away if there are signs of it now.

I don't believe it is....just used google and it says

Gestational diabetes often doesn't have any symptoms, but you may experience the following: 
tiredness
excessive thirst
passing a lot of urine
blurred vision

But if you are worried about the shakes then its probably best to mention it to your midwife or doctor. I find it best to eat every few hrs....not big meals but healthy snacks.


----------



## nikki0530

mrsthomas623 said:


> nikki0530 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there ladies! I was reading through for a while until my eyes started crossing :) I'm so sleepy. But I was just curious if any of you had any suggestions. I'm 31 weeks and 3 days and I just found out 2 weeks ago that I failed my 3 hour so I started the diet and checking my levels 4 times a day. So far the only number I have any issue with is fasting which I hear is common. Before I met with the nutritionist after being on the diet for a week I only had 3 bad readings of 98,98, and 99. But then the day after I met with him (while eating the same bedtime snack that worked before) i got a 101 and today 112 for fasting :( I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. I usually eat my last snack around 10 something and then try to sleep but I don't usually fall asleep until 12-1 and then I wake up every hour to run to pee. So then I wake up at 6 to test my levels since 6am is 8 hours from my snack, hopefully I'm doing that right. Then I go downstairs and start making breakfast and after I take my level an hour later I have to go back to sleep because I'm so tired. Anyway, should I be getting up a bit earlier to take my blood sugar so that I take it right away at 8 hours? I don't know how to fix it. I tried maxing the carbs, I tried cutting them out completely, and a mix between. I'm so frustrated and I just feel like a failure and so guilty. I've had a very long journey to get pregnant and a lot of complications with her (none my fault they say but of course I feel like they are.) Thank you in advance for any advice, I'm thinking of you ladies!
> 
> Did they specifically tell you 8 hours? I usually have my last meal/snack at 8pm and then don't test until before breakfast at 6:30 or 7. I assumed fasting would be 10-12 hours- similiiar to when I was tested for GD.Click to expand...

Yea they said 8-10 hours but I was told that 8 hours gave better readings. The doctor had said that what happens over night is your liver dumps a bunch of glucose into your system after so many hours. I guess I could try sleeping a little longer and testing then, unfortunately I just have so much trouble sleeping. 

I think I'm pretty much headed for meds now because my doctor said if I ended up with numbers over 100 that I would need to. But I guess at this point I just feel defeated and will just take it because it may be what I have to do for the baby and that is all that matters. I'm just trying to deal with the guilty feeling like I wasn't enough to take care of her on my own.

Thanks for the advice ladies


----------



## marley79

mrsthomas623 said:


> nikki0530 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there ladies! I was reading through for a while until my eyes started crossing :) I'm so sleepy. But I was just curious if any of you had any suggestions. I'm 31 weeks and 3 days and I just found out 2 weeks ago that I failed my 3 hour so I started the diet and checking my levels 4 times a day. So far the only number I have any issue with is fasting which I hear is common. Before I met with the nutritionist after being on the diet for a week I only had 3 bad readings of 98,98, and 99. But then the day after I met with him (while eating the same bedtime snack that worked before) i got a 101 and today 112 for fasting :( I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong. I usually eat my last snack around 10 something and then try to sleep but I don't usually fall asleep until 12-1 and then I wake up every hour to run to pee. So then I wake up at 6 to test my levels since 6am is 8 hours from my snack, hopefully I'm doing that right. Then I go downstairs and start making breakfast and after I take my level an hour later I have to go back to sleep because I'm so tired. Anyway, should I be getting up a bit earlier to take my blood sugar so that I take it right away at 8 hours? I don't know how to fix it. I tried maxing the carbs, I tried cutting them out completely, and a mix between. I'm so frustrated and I just feel like a failure and so guilty. I've had a very long journey to get pregnant and a lot of complications with her (none my fault they say but of course I feel like they are.) Thank you in advance for any advice, I'm thinking of you ladies!
> 
> Did they specifically tell you 8 hours? I usually have my last meal/snack at 8pm and then don't test until before breakfast at 6:30 or 7. I assumed fasting would be 10-12 hours- similiiar to when I was tested for GD.Click to expand...

I don't test after 8 hrs - I'm not sure why they would ask you to check at that time specifically. I would consider sleeping as long as you need then testing as soon as you wake. it's best to not leave it too long before you eat - i.e. not doing a long fast say 12 hrs but personally I do better getting bit more sleep and say fasting for an extra hour then missing out on the sleep. Check with your team but sounds like you'd benefit from more rest. What you could try do if you wake in the night is having a bit of cheese or glass of milk when you wake and then sleep in longer. Of course what works for one doesn't for another. please don't feel guilty - think we've all been there but its not your fault in anyway. x


----------



## marley79

ps take the meds - you don't have long to go and you will find things A LOT easier when you just bite the bullet and take them.


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> Hi, looking for a bit of advice. Over the last few days I have been feeling shaky like my blood sugar level has dropped. It hasn't been ages in between eating, maybe 3-4hrs. if it is a drop in sugar level is th a sign of GD? I am due to go for the GTT at 20 weeks but that's a long time away if there are signs of it now.

For your stage of pregnancy I would imagine you are experieincing hypoglycemia - it's really common in pregnancy esp the first tri and early second trimesters. Pregnancy lowers most pregnant women's blood sugars early on (except us crazy gd ladies) so I'm sure it's that - eat often though to help keep stable. If however, you do feel anxious about Gd ask if they can bring your test forward to 16 weeks. that's when lots of mums get tested, so it may help reassure. if it's negative but at the higher end they could retest at 24. xx


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Nikki, please don't feel guilty, you're doing everything you can to keep your levels low, and you didn't ask for GD, just as no one asks for any of the nasty bit of pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## madmae

nikki0530 said:


> I'm just trying to deal with the guilty feeling like I wasn't enough to take care of her on my own.


I do understand that feeling but you mustn't dwell on it. I am probably in the minority but I found it to be a relief to be put on insulin as I know diet and metformin doesn't work for me. I am relieved that I can work with that to get my sugars to a good level....and when I have days like today....3 perfect readings.....all the finger pricks and hassle is well worth it.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Wow today i haven't had any highs! (unfortunately i had a 2.1mmol which left me feeling shaken up) but i think its the first day in weeks which i've not gone over 7mmol!
> Mrsthomas feel free to indulge! You deserve it and everyone else, i can't wait to eat loads of junk for a couple of days, mmm!! :D
> 
> Yey to not going over 7 Hellbunny - shame about the low though.
> 
> 
> Today I decided to have 2 hot cross buns for breaky as we had them and I love them. I figure that if 2 slices of wholemeal bread make me go really high the hot cross buns won't be great but surely couldn't be worse......on the brown bread my readings are consistently over 9 with the hot cross buns it was 5.5 :shrug: I don't get it.....I am going to try white bread for the next few days to see if that makes a difference. Obviously I know it should be worse but I'll be buggered if I can figure this out.Click to expand...

Its bizarre isn't it! White bread isn't too bad with me though with it being high GI i find my sugar drops rapidly after 1.5hours of injecting (2hrs after eating) so i find it easier to eat wholegrain as it keeps my levels stable for longer. Also found it odd i had 3 pancakes with chocolate spread on pancake day without injecting and i got 6.1mmol! Yet something on the list of foods they recommend would give me an 8mmol without injecting, :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

Nikki don't feel bad, GD is not your fault nor is it anyone elses they ended up with it! :hugs: its just one of those things, like how women get pre eclampsia, nothing they could of done to prevent it, just to try and manage it xxx


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Wow today i haven't had any highs! (unfortunately i had a 2.1mmol which left me feeling shaken up) but i think its the first day in weeks which i've not gone over 7mmol!
> Mrsthomas feel free to indulge! You deserve it and everyone else, i can't wait to eat loads of junk for a couple of days, mmm!! :D
> 
> Yey to not going over 7 Hellbunny - shame about the low though.
> 
> 
> Today I decided to have 2 hot cross buns for breaky as we had them and I love them. I figure that if 2 slices of wholemeal bread make me go really high the hot cross buns won't be great but surely couldn't be worse......on the brown bread my readings are consistently over 9 with the hot cross buns it was 5.5 :shrug: I don't get it.....I am going to try white bread for the next few days to see if that makes a difference. Obviously I know it should be worse but I'll be buggered if I can figure this out.Click to expand...
> 
> Its bizarre isn't it! White bread isn't too bad with me though with it being high GI i find my sugar drops rapidly after 1.5hours of injecting (2hrs after eating) so i find it easier to eat wholegrain as it keeps my levels stable for longer. Also found it odd i had 3 pancakes with chocolate spread on pancake day without injecting and i got 6.1mmol! Yet something on the list of foods they recommend would give me an 8mmol without injecting, :haha:Click to expand...

Thats one of the funny things about the hot cross buns...an hr after it was 5.5 so after the hypo the other week I thought I'd keep a close eye on it and tested again about 1.5 hrs after the first test...so 2.5 hrs after eating and my sugars were up to 7 something.

I had a maccy d's for dinner again tonight...I know not healthy but we were out and the kids were hungry. And my sugars were perfect afterwards:shrug::shrug: I honestly don't get it.


----------



## mightyspu

I think that's because GD = stupid. Fact. Another reason for this is that my levels are great if I do housework after my dinner. Anything that makes housework ok is stupid in my opinion....


----------



## HellBunny

Housework does wonders to my levels also, yet a brisk walk with the pram and dog does nothing/raises them in fact, so much for exercise supposed to lower your levels, i had better stick to the hoovering!
Yesterday i had cheese on toast for breakfast - 3.7, this morning i had cheese on toast and got an 8mmol, i just don't understand that, did the same level of activity and same amount of insulin, drank a big glass of water in between so i've no idea, its like flogging a dead horse with it!


----------



## madmae

I'm glad I'm not the only one who just can't figure this out. I wish we could or we didn't need to but it does help that its just not me being a bit 'fick'. It's a good job we don't have a maccy d's in my town or I could actually see myself just eating that for the next 17 weeks....that might be good for my sugars but I'm sure it'd be bad for my general health....and purse.


----------



## HellBunny

We have a Mcdonalds near to us but i don't drive and its abit far to walk, especially at this time. Of course theres Justeat.co.uk which do other takeaways i'm craving! I hate these cravings, all i want is chocolate and the cupboard is rammed with everything i can't have, booo :(


----------



## nikki0530

mightyspu said:


> I think that's because GD = stupid. Fact. Another reason for this is that my levels are great if I do housework after my dinner. Anything that makes housework ok is stupid in my opinion....

lol I needed that laugh! too funny


----------



## swood9

Hey ladies, I'm glad I found this thread! I'm having a difficult time here. My fasting levels won't come down to a normal range! I have my snack before bed, and exercise! Any other ideas? I don't want to go on insulin!


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hi:

I had my baby boy on March 7th, 2012 @ 37+2days!! My section was scheduled for the 21st but this little guy wanted to come early. He weighed 6lbs 1oz and 47cm. Pretty small comparing with my other two boys who were 7lbs and 11.45oz!! So GD does not always mean BIG babies! 
They did test my sugar levels for two days following 3units insulin first night and 2units the next night and that's it. The third day no insulin and freeeeeeeeeee :dance:

The weirdest part is I'm not CRAVING for sweets like I craved during my pregnancy !!!! :shock:

GL to all you ladies and thanks for "always" being helpful :hugs:


----------



## madmae

SKAV said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> I had my baby boy on March 7th, 2012 @ 37+2days!! My section was scheduled for the 21st but this little guy wanted to come early. He weighed 6lbs 1oz and 47cm. Pretty small comparing with my other two boys who were 7lbs and 11.45oz!! So GD does not always mean BIG babies!
> They did test my sugar levels for two days following 3units insulin first night and 2units the next night and that's it. The third day no insulin and freeeeeeeeeee :dance:
> 
> The weirdest part is I'm not CRAVING for sweets like I craved during my pregnancy !!!! :shock:
> 
> GL to all you ladies and thanks for "always" being helpful :hugs:


Congratulations on your little boy...I'm so pleased that it all went ok


----------



## mrsthomas623

Congrats!!!!! :flower:


----------



## marley79

SKAV said:


> hey ladies :hi:
> 
> I had my baby boy on March 7th, 2012 @ 37+2days!! My section was scheduled for the 21st but this little guy wanted to come early. He weighed 6lbs 1oz and 47cm. Pretty small comparing with my other two boys who were 7lbs and 11.45oz!! So GD does not always mean BIG babies!
> They did test my sugar levels for two days following 3units insulin first night and 2units the next night and that's it. The third day no insulin and freeeeeeeeeee :dance:
> 
> The weirdest part is I'm not CRAVING for sweets like I craved during my pregnancy !!!! :shock:
> 
> GL to all you ladies and thanks for "always" being helpful :hugs:

Congratulations!!!!!!! Oh I'm so pleased you came on to tell us. Well done! How funny he decided to come early - I know that was your worry but hey he's saved you a few weeks of yuk GD - he obviously decided you'd had enough. Did they manage to get you in for section straight sway, must have been bit scary but must be so good holding him in your arms!!
Any blood sugar issues with him I'm guesing not.
Give him a huge cuddle and so glad to hear that one of the little monkies is here :happydance:
I must admit I'm begininning to wonder if the obsession with choloate and all things non-GD will wear off. I hope it stays for a few days post birth so I can gorge but then would quite like it to go, so I don't end up HUGE!!
congrats again - amazing news! xxxxx
If you have any time between your older two and newborn do nip on and let me know what recovery is like, any tips would help in case I end up with section. xx


----------



## marley79

swood9 said:


> Hey ladies, I'm glad I found this thread! I'm having a difficult time here. My fasting levels won't come down to a normal range! I have my snack before bed, and exercise! Any other ideas? I don't want to go on insulin!

Can you go on metfromin or similar - you don't have long to go - so hopefully metformin would work and you can avoid insulin altogether. what are your fasting numbers?


----------



## emerald78

marley79 said:


> Just thought has anyone heard from Emerald?? She will have been 39 weeks I think on tuesday and I think her medical team were pushing for induction - really hope that because she's not been on, she's had a lovely spontaneous natural birth! Would love to hear everyone's expereinces and of course what their little bundles are like. xxxx

Hello

It is lovely of you to ask about me Marley. I have indeedy had my baby. I had a beautiful baby girl on the 29th February at 18.36pm. 

As you know I had my sweep on the 28th February at 9.30am, nothing happened until 8.30am the next morning when I lost my plug when dropping my daughter off at nursery. At 10.30am my waters started to leak until about 3pm when I had a gush of waters. I had not had any contractions at this point. I went to the hospital at 2.30pm as they wanted to check me over to check that it was in fact my waters :wacko: and not wee. It wasn't! They were talking about keeping me in but I was not wanting to stay, the Dr agreed without seeing me, and they arranged for me to come in the next day at 10.30am to be induced if my contractions hadn't started!:cry:

I walked home as I am 5 mins walk from the maternity unit. I was soaked through due to my waters and had to bin my knickers at the hospital. :blush:

Once I was at home at about 4pm I had my first contraction! It was very strong and very low down lots of pressure, they started to come after that between 20mins and 3 mins. Nothing regular but very very strong. At 4.30pm I asked David to ring my mum and dad who live an hour a way to come over, he then took my daughter round to his mums. At 5.30pm I asked him to ring the hospital, as I was really not coping with the pain. I was a bit worried about going in as my contractions were not regular and to be honest did not feel like my contractions with my daughter as I had lots of pressure low down. I thought the may have sent me home.

We got the hospital at 5.55pm and the midwife just looked at me, said come straight through as the baby was going to come, I got settled on the bed and changed, she got all the equipment out and asked a few questions as she did not think there was time to read through my notes, we told her I was GD and she said she would sort that out later. She then checked me at about 6.20pm and said I was about 7-8cms, I could have cried. With my other daughter I got to the hospital at about the same dilation, but I was in labour another 10hrs and did not think I could cope with that, as the pain was so much stronger. 

Well, about 10 mins later I had to spin round to my knees and say I need to push. I pushed a couple of times and she asked me to go back on to my back which I did, she checked me again and said she could feel the head but I had some cervix there so she held that back whilst I pushed again. The head was out and with another push my beautiful daughter slid out! Needless to say they did not have time to check my bloods! :happydance: I had no tears and needed no stitches.

Hattie Louise, 7lb 6oz born at 38wks +3days, 34cm head circumference and 22 inches long. She has the same measurements as her sister just 10oz lighter. She is a dot with a tiny tummy and long skinny legs!! She is brilliant, her bloods were fine for the three checks. 

We are breast feeding well, she is very sleepy and has been sleeping 7 hrs at night since bringing her home. She lost more than 10% of her birth weight but we are getting back to it. 

So thats my birth story. Very quick and easy delivery. 

I hope you all the same and hopefully see you over in the baby club although will still be very nosey and keep checking in here every now and again to see when the rest of you have given birth!


----------



## madmae

Congratulations on your beautiful daughter and what a wonderful delivery....I have my fingers crossed for one like that too


----------



## swood9

marley79 said:


> swood9 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I'm glad I found this thread! I'm having a difficult time here. My fasting levels won't come down to a normal range! I have my snack before bed, and exercise! Any other ideas? I don't want to go on insulin!
> 
> Can you go on metfromin or similar - you don't have long to go - so hopefully metformin would work and you can avoid insulin altogether. what are your fasting numbers?Click to expand...

They're anywhere between 100 and 115. Usually 110. And I've been having high numbers POP up here and there during the day. Keeping these numbers down has taken over my life. I'm so hungry and miserable and I'm following the diet correctly. I can hardly handle this another day let alone 8 weeks!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm glad that there's this thread. I just failed my first screen today and have to go back for the 3 hour test next week.

I feel sad, angry, and guilty even though I didn't do anything wrong. I'm trying to not be upset but it isn't working. 

I'm going to follow this thread, especially if I fail my test next week. Are most of you following a particular diet? Are any of you taking medication?


----------



## HellBunny

Congrats to Skav and Emerald! You must be so happy :D xxx


----------



## HellBunny

hakunamatata said:


> I'm glad that there's this thread. I just failed my first screen today and have to go back for the 3 hour test next week.
> 
> I feel sad, angry, and guilty even though I didn't do anything wrong. I'm trying to not be upset but it isn't working.
> 
> I'm going to follow this thread, especially if I fail my test next week. Are most of you following a particular diet? Are any of you taking medication?

Honestly its not your fault, pregnancy takes a strain on the pancreas and sometimes our bodies just cannot cope, it doesn't mean you did anything wrong :hugs:


I managed my first pregnancy with diet control only, just cut out lots of carbs and upped my protein, i developed it around 19 weeks.

This time i've had diabetes from the off though they aren't sure if i'm type 1, but by 24 weeks i needed insulin as i couldn't carry on with diet control, i was barely eating and was measuring small bump wise as a result, so it was a relief since i went on insulin being able to eat a meal lol.


----------



## mightyspu

Swood, I'm the same,following the diet, still hungry and yet my numbers are still all over the place! Last night I decided "sod it!" I'm sticking to the diet, I'm doing all I can here, I can't go hungry. If I need meds on top, so be it. It's not like we haven't tried to control it! 
Congrats Emerald and Skav! 

And Hi to Hakuna :)


----------



## HollyMonkey

HellBunny said:
 

> Housework does wonders to my levels also, yet a brisk walk with the pram and dog does nothing/raises them in fact, so much for exercise supposed to lower your levels, i had better stick to the hoovering!
> Yesterday i had cheese on toast for breakfast - 3.7, this morning i had cheese on toast and got an 8mmol, i just don't understand that, did the same level of activity and same amount of insulin, drank a big glass of water in between so i've no idea, its like flogging a dead horse with it!

Hello, just chipping in here! Hope you're all doing well.:flower:

I cleaned the bathroom after breakfast the other day and ended up with a 75:thumbup: And hoovering too I have good levels, so yes housework does really seem to help and I've always found that odd! Cleaning out our guinea pigs and rabbits too does, and like you a brisk long walk with the pushchair doesn't seem to help much:dohh: So weird! My exercise bike is good though, and swimming is _amazing_! I swim 2 evenings a week and they're the evenings I can eat a practically normal meal and sneak chocolate in and end up with a fasting PP level :cloud9:


----------



## mightyspu

HollyMonkey said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Housework does wonders to my levels also, yet a brisk walk with the pram and dog does nothing/raises them in fact, so much for exercise supposed to lower your levels, i had better stick to the hoovering!
> Yesterday i had cheese on toast for breakfast - 3.7, this morning i had cheese on toast and got an 8mmol, i just don't understand that, did the same level of activity and same amount of insulin, drank a big glass of water in between so i've no idea, its like flogging a dead horse with it!
> 
> Hello, just chipping in here! Hope you're all doing well.:flower:
> 
> I cleaned the bathroom after breakfast the other day and ended up with a 75:thumbup: And hoovering too I have good levels, so yes housework does really seem to help and I've always found that odd! Cleaning out our guinea pigs and rabbits too does, and like you a brisk long walk with the pushchair doesn't seem to help much:dohh: So weird! My exercise bike is good though, and swimming is _amazing_! I swim 2 evenings a week and they're the evenings I can eat a practically normal meal and sneak chocolate in and end up with a fasting PP level :cloud9:Click to expand...

My main problem lies after dinner, so I can't really get the hoover out because Jack is in bed. Also, my DH works a lot of evenings, so I can't really get out of the house. I have taken to not tidying up much during the day so I HAVE to clean up after dinner! It feels weird leaving toys strewn around the place, I secretly encourage Jack to get every toy out. But only in my head, once the baby comes I will be teaching him to tidy up himself!


----------



## marley79

Wow Emerald - massive congratulations on your little girl!!! Your birth story has made me cry! I'm so pleased that you achieved the birth you wanted without any intervention. A day before induction - that is brilliant - what a clever little girl you have, she obviously knew how to time it perfectly. 
It's great the stretch and sweep obviously worked. I think it's worth us all noting that and getting as many as we can before any inductions.
Well done you too for sticking to your instincts and going with what felt right and natural for you both.
Hope she continues to sleep well - wow, that's amazing! Enjoy your family life with her.
Big hugs xxxx
ps were you diet, metformin or insulin??? - can't remmeber I have got total pregnancy brain :0)


----------



## marley79

swood9 - if you are really struggling on the diet and feeling hungry then that is not good for you or the baby - meds are there for this reason. It's always a hard decision to make but think everyone would agree that the relief when you go on them. I think you finally give up the guilt and accept you just can't keep doing it. Hopefully your diabetic nurse/doctor can review your numbers and try you on some metfromin or something similar. 

hakunna - welcome to the thread. We're a mix. there's some of us diet alone, some on insulin, some on metfromin and some on both insulin and metfromin. We are all at different stages and devloped at different times. Plus I know if it's a second GD pregnancy like mine, then you tend to develop it earlier and worse than before. I'm 25 weeks and on metformin with diet but am increasing metfromin now and once at limit it will be insulin - just hoping I can get to 38-39 weeks on metformin alone. Whatever, happens with you - there are plenty here that will be able to give advice, the most important thing is you eat sensibly and use the meds to help you eat a normal amount of a good GD diet if you need them. Hopefully you will manage diet alone. Good luck with rest of tests. xxx


----------



## madmae

I am in a total 'I can't be arsed' mood today. I ordered my pram last week from an ebay seller.....she took the money....even did the thingy to say it was on its way and then last night cancelled the order as she doesn't have them in stock....but she is still selling them on ebay....when I questioned her about it she said she could get them on back order but just cancelled mine and refunded because I had been waiting a week....she didn't even apologise until I questioned her. I've never left a negative before but I shall be this time.

I am trying to get myself into a better mood so that I eat properly. I know when I feel like this I really don't care. I will try to be good as I had a really good day yesterday and had 3 perfect readings and this morning after breaky my levels were perfect too.


----------



## mightyspu

Bahhhh, what an arse about the pram. Stoopid woman, at least let you know what's happening! Hope you get a better deal elsewhere!

Great news on the levels, mine have been all over the shop lately...... :coffee:


----------



## butterflydebs

Hi ladies, I am normally just a stalker really and dont often post, feeling so fed up ! I was feeling really sick, fed up and in pain and had a row with my other half. So for lunch I had 2 hot cross buns some crisps and a big snickers and my reading after an hour was 11.7 and that was with 12units of insulin. Now I feel even worse and am worried about the baby too. This is so hard as I have such a problem with comfort eating, today I really feel like I have lost control and dont know what to do :-(


----------



## SKAV

marley79 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!! Oh I'm so pleased you came on to tell us. Well done! How funny he decided to come early - I know that was your worry but hey he's saved you a few weeks of yuk GD - he obviously decided you'd had enough. Did they manage to get you in for section straight sway, must have been bit scary but must be so good holding him in your arms!!
> Any blood sugar issues with him I'm guesing not.
> Give him a huge cuddle and so glad to hear that one of the little monkies is here :happydance:
> I must admit I'm begininning to wonder if the obsession with choloate and all things non-GD will wear off. I hope it stays for a few days post birth so I can gorge but then would quite like it to go, so I don't end up HUGE!!
> congrats again - amazing news! xxxxx
> If you have any time between your older two and newborn do nip on and let me know what recovery is like, any tips would help in case I end up with section. xx

Hey marley:hugs:
Sorry it took long to come back. It all started on the 7th morning at 4am. I woke up feeling wet and was terribly scared thinking it was my waters. I slowly got to my feet and to my surprise nothing happened, but yet felt wet down there. Went to the loo, slipped down my pyjama and I saw some blood! I panicked!! And while I pee'd(tmi) I saw I was bleeding and it was bright red! I really felt cold. Quickly I cleaned myself, got a pad. I tried to feel my baby move, but nothing...tried drinking water, moving my bump,sitting lying...nothing...THAT freaked me out..I then, woke my DH and told him and called the hospital and they told me to come quick. So there, woke up the kids, got into the car and rushed to the hospital.

I get there and they checked me internally and told me ot was the start of my labour! wow!! They tried to get baby's heartbeat with the doppler but they couldn't and at last they did an u/s and after 2-3mins found the heartbeat, that is when MY heart started to beat. I was so scared something was wrong with the baby :cry:

The OB/GYN tracked baby's heartbeat and he was fine..around 5.45am I asked the OB/GYN whether i could send DH and DSs home so that they could go sleep and go to school after, he said fine. ( Since we are away from our homeland, we don't have anyone to help :sad1: Of course during the day yes, but not early mrngs and late nights )Just after they left, I started getting mild contractions and around 7am I got very severe contractions and the doctor checked me internally and could't feel my uterus, he said it was so high :haha: I was getting sever contractions but not frequently *Thank God*

By about 7.45am, the OB/GYN told me once his colleagues come they would take me in for the section. So I phoned my DH, told him to leave the kids at school and come that the section would be done that morning. They prepared me, and I was taken inside around 8am. I was given the spinal and lied down. At 8.35am, I heard my baby scream :cloud9: They did a quick check and his apgar was 10/10. He was 6lbs 1oz and 47cm for 37+3 days..

That day the pedriactic came in to tell me that his sugar levels were fine at birth and after 2 hours it dropped to 25 and they gave him water/sugar 5cc and he was fine. The second day, they pricked his tiny feet and checked his sugar levels and it was 60!! and was told he's levels were normal. It was this reason he was so weak that's he did not even wake up to latch. The 2nd he was awake and latched on to me and I started to get the colostrum and by the 3rd day I started to feed him. He lost about 9% of his intial weight but regained 40grams the 3rd day :happydance: 

Recovery was not bad. I was on my feet the next day morning, I had to get drips for 2 days!! :dohh: The day of my surgery I was tested for my sugar levels and it was 126(7) but was told it was due to the drips containing sugar. That night i was given 3units of insulin. The 2nd day 2units. 3rd day NO MORE TESTING AND NO MORE INSULIN :happydance: 

This morning had to take baby for his first checkup. When he left the hospital he was 5lb and 7.47oz, today after just 3days he weighs 5lb and 12.41oz. He's growing fine :flower:

Sorry for making this long :wacko:



PS: Thank you all for your wishes :flower:


----------



## emerald78

marley79 said:


> Wow Emerald - massive congratulations on your little girl!!! Your birth story has made me cry! I'm so pleased that you achieved the birth you wanted without any intervention. A day before induction - that is brilliant - what a clever little girl you have, she obviously knew how to time it perfectly.
> It's great the stretch and sweep obviously worked. I think it's worth us all noting that and getting as many as we can before any inductions.
> Well done you too for sticking to your instincts and going with what felt right and natural for you both.
> Hope she continues to sleep well - wow, that's amazing! Enjoy your family life with her.
> Big hugs xxxx
> ps were you diet, metformin or insulin??? - can't remmeber I have got total pregnancy brain :0)

I was on metformin from 31 wks at 500mg twice a day. They did up it but then reduced it again. I was not going to be induced though. They did try to talk to me about it but I said not until term. They were quite good about it really. They are so used to people wanting to be induced. I said I would discuss it when I was at term. 

Baby brain I still have it!!! Still calling Hattie, Betsy!


----------



## marley79

Thanks - Emerald. It's great you stuck to your guns.
I think baby brain lasts until they leave home - at least that's what most Mums tell me - lol! xxx


----------



## marley79

Skav - it sounds like you had quite a drama (but all worth it). Funny I also started with soem bleeding the day before my c-section, which looking back I think must have been the start of labour. Must have been very awful at the time but at least your baby was saying he was ready to come. i am so glad he has done well, despite a few blood sugar issues but now he's on the breast it sounds like he is doing really well. Colostrum is amazing stuff and I am sure it must help them regulate sugars in ways that glucose solutions and formula just cannot achieve. 
massive well done to you though and congrats to all your family. Hope the rest of the recovery goes well, I know it can take many weeks for everything to heal fully - especially with lots of babies at home :0)
Enjoy your boys and I hope you manage to get some time with your feet up - eating what the hell you like - oh the joys of that!! :0) xxxxxx


----------



## marley79

butterflydebs said:


> Hi ladies, I am normally just a stalker really and dont often post, feeling so fed up ! I was feeling really sick, fed up and in pain and had a row with my other half. So for lunch I had 2 hot cross buns some crisps and a big snickers and my reading after an hour was 11.7 and that was with 12units of insulin. Now I feel even worse and am worried about the baby too. This is so hard as I have such a problem with comfort eating, today I really feel like I have lost control and dont know what to do :-(

Don't be too hard on yourself - so you had a binge, you are human. This is so hard to do. Don't punish yourself for it. if it made you feel better at the time allow yourself that. I think an occasional blip now and again really won't be damaging - it's the constant highs that is a worry.
Try focus on how amazing you are as a Mum to be so concerned about your baby that your here on this forum and plugging away at your diet. none of us asked for this and its understandable that you will feel lows. All pregnant women do - not to mention when they are tired, hormonal, arguing with partner and coping with Gd. It's a lot - be gentle to yourself. Sending lots of hugs. focus on tommorrow and having a good diet day xxx:hugs:


----------



## TTC36

Hi all,
I am new to this thread, and new to the world of GD, and have found this all a little upsetting (and could use a little feedback support around how to approach things!!). I was referred to an endo after a borderline result on the 2 hour test (only my fasting number was an issue - it was 5.3 when the cut off is 5.2 or in some places, 5.0). The endo was intractable about the 'diagnosis', and said it was GD, and of course that started the whole machinery of medical management in motion. Although I have never tested outside of normal range on after meal numbers (still only occasionally in the low 5s before meals), he is insisting I continue testing *6* times a day (I was hoping to reduce this amount, even slightly, since the equipment is soooo expensive). 

Additionally, he was totally hostile to metformin, and insisted that it has not been adequately tested and that there is not empirical support for its use (he may have been a bit defensive that I brought in an article from the New England Journal of Medicine that compared metformin to insulin use and was favourable....he wouldn't look at it). 

I guess I am bristling at the amount or intervention and medicalization this has incited, and the lack of control (at all!) that I now seem to have, especially when my numbers have never been over 7.1. Did anyone have any success negotiating the amount of intervention to something that felt appropriate/balanced? I'm not resisting entirely (I accept that I will need to watch this), but I am basically just really upset that I am being forced into the full frontal medical model when I have otherwise felt empowered and well treated by midwife care. 

Thanks again for your thoughts!


----------



## HellBunny

Another point to prove GD is stupid..
The other day i injected 12 units of novorapid, 1 slice of toast with nutella gave me a reading of 3.9mmol. This morning 12 units of novorapid with 1 slice of toast with cheese - 7.0mmol, seriously? Where is the logic in that? So basically i'm better off eating flipping sugary chocolate spread than high protein cheese?! Same level of activity and same bread was eaten. Bizarre.


----------



## HellBunny

butterflydebs said:


> Hi ladies, I am normally just a stalker really and dont often post, feeling so fed up ! I was feeling really sick, fed up and in pain and had a row with my other half. So for lunch I had 2 hot cross buns some crisps and a big snickers and my reading after an hour was 11.7 and that was with 12units of insulin. Now I feel even worse and am worried about the baby too. This is so hard as I have such a problem with comfort eating, today I really feel like I have lost control and dont know what to do :-(

:hugs: Try not to stress, being pregnant is hard enough with all these cravings and sometimes they get the better of us! Last week i daftly thought if i injected i could eat half a big pizza, how wrong was i, my 1hour reading was fine and after 3hours i was on 10mmol! 

Try and concentrate on tomorrow and count down those days till baby is in your arms, i'm on a fresh start today, zero chocolate (even though chocolate is fine with my levels, it makes me crave sugar so much so its easier to go cold turkey with me) and aiming to keep my levels below 7.5 even though they say 7.8, today has gone well for a change!)

xxxx


----------



## butterflydebs

Thank you so much gor your reply and support Marley I was feeling so terrible earlier but like you say tomorrow is a new day and going to focus on that. Congratulations to the ladies that have had their babies x


----------



## butterflydebs

Helsbunny we must have been writing at the same time lol, thank you too for your support it's just all so overwhelming sometimes xx


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Another point to prove GD is stupid..
> The other day i injected 12 units of novorapid, 1 slice of toast with nutella gave me a reading of 3.9mmol. This morning 12 units of novorapid with 1 slice of toast with cheese - 7.0mmol, seriously? Where is the logic in that? So basically i'm better off eating flipping sugary chocolate spread than high protein cheese?! Same level of activity and same bread was eaten. Bizarre.

I swear you could be me....I do better with junk than I do with wholesome.


----------



## madmae

TTC36 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this thread, and new to the world of GD, and have found this all a little upsetting (and could use a little feedback support around how to approach things!!). I was referred to an endo after a borderline result on the 2 hour test (only my fasting number was an issue - it was 5.3 when the cut off is 5.2 or in some places, 5.0). The endo was intractable about the 'diagnosis', and said it was GD, and of course that started the whole machinery of medical management in motion. Although I have never tested outside of normal range on after meal numbers (still only occasionally in the low 5s before meals), he is insisting I continue testing *6* times a day (I was hoping to reduce this amount, even slightly, since the equipment is soooo expensive).
> 
> Additionally, he was totally hostile to metformin, and insisted that it has not been adequately tested and that there is not empirical support for its use (he may have been a bit defensive that I brought in an article from the New England Journal of Medicine that compared metformin to insulin use and was favourable....he wouldn't look at it).
> 
> I guess I am bristling at the amount or intervention and medicalization this has incited, and the lack of control (at all!) that I now seem to have, especially when my numbers have never been over 7.1. Did anyone have any success negotiating the amount of intervention to something that felt appropriate/balanced? I'm not resisting entirely (I accept that I will need to watch this), but I am basically just really upset that I am being forced into the full frontal medical model when I have otherwise felt empowered and well treated by midwife care.
> 
> Thanks again for your thoughts!


Any chance you can get a second opinion from some one else. Testing 6 times a day seems really OTT. 3/4 times a day I understand but if your consistently testing at the correct levels there seems to be little point with that level of intervention.


----------



## hakunamatata

That's a shame he just turned up his nose at a medical journal! Doesn't seem open to any kind of dialogue at all!

I agree w/ MM, maybe get a second opinion?


----------



## madmae

butterflydebs said:


> Hi ladies, I am normally just a stalker really and dont often post, feeling so fed up ! I was feeling really sick, fed up and in pain and had a row with my other half. So for lunch I had 2 hot cross buns some crisps and a big snickers and my reading after an hour was 11.7 and that was with 12units of insulin. Now I feel even worse and am worried about the baby too. This is so hard as I have such a problem with comfort eating, today I really feel like I have lost control and dont know what to do :-(

Give yourself a break and start again fresh tomorrow. As long as you're not doing that every day its ok. We all have bad days and thats to be expected. Stress can also raise the sugar levels so worrying all the time is not going to be healthy for your baby,

And just for the record my sugars on 2 hot cross buns in the morning are fine....with 14 units of insulin....but 2 slices of wholemeal toast and they're through the roof.:shrug:


----------



## HellBunny

I only have to look at weetabix or porridge or fruit for that matter and go high :rofl: may aswell eat a packet of biscuits!
Oh and on a brighter note today i bought another stash of sweets, they were reduced to 5p a pack! Called Guzzle Puzzle, never tried them but they looked quite nice, my hospital bag is full of them now i have more sweets in there than anything else. 

On a downside i went hypo in Tesco today, it was horrible i had Jayden with me too, security must of thought something dodgy was going on i've never walked that fast out of a shop before without buying anything, all i had was an energy drink so had to down that despite that caffeine.. sorted it out though and thankfully didn't need outside help.

For those who are on background insulin overnight, have you ever gone hypo? I suffer with hypos in the day on novorapid so imagining it would be even more scary at night, my fasting numbers are between 5.6 and 6.1 so imagining i will be put on it at some point?! Does anyone have any tips to lower fasting levels?


----------



## madmae

Oh no poor you on the hypo. Last time I had one in Asda...luckily my mum saw it coming and insisted we go eat and got me a bottle of lucozade. I am now at the point if I need a drink in a shop I will get a bottle and open it and just pay normally. They normally take one look at my bump and not say anything.

I have been putting a little too much thought into my hospital bag treats and I have decided on some butter fudge from lidls....and also from lidls they have these round biscuits with caramel inside....they quite big and waffly type and very moreish.

On a happier note pram wise after a discussion with DH tonight I ordered a obaby zoom and carry cot. Several hundred more than I originally wanted to pay but it cheered me up lol


----------



## TTC36

Thanks for your feedback Madmae and Hakunamatata :) 
I am going to talk to my midwife tomorrow about getting a referral to another endo. I suspect that now that I have been sucked into 'the system' I won't be able to withdraw (and indeed it could be something that continues to develop and necessitates more intervention). 

It was interesting too that the GD nurse I saw who reviewed a weeks worth of test numbers was really positive, saying they were great, while the endo called them 'borderline'. Ultimately, my preference would have been to limit intervention while fully mobilizing the GD diet, and then increasing testing/contact if needed. If I am going to be forced to submit to testing 6 times a day (on top of ketone testing), then I would at least like to deal with someone a little more open minded and informed about standard treatment options like metformin (which seems to be an accepted alternative...). 

Thanks again for the information (and sharing your experiences which is a huge help!)!


----------



## hakunamatata

So I'm considering skipping the 3 hour test and going straight to a low carb diet and glucose monitoring (which would be prescribed if I were to fail the second test anyway). I scored a 135 on my first test, which is pretty low IMO. I'm calling the doctor tomorrow to see if this is an option. I've read lots of places where women refuse the second test and just sign a waiver. 

What glucose monitors do you all use?


----------



## Kristysbump

By skipping the tes the docs wont be able to tell how your body responds to glucose. You
Might have a fine fasting but could have an 11 an hour after and then a fine 2 hour after that. Unfortunatly most of the damage is done in that hour when it's gestational so very different to other diabetes. I use the accu chek as it's the only one recommended in pregnancy where I go. I think you need to consider bubs in there and maybe just do the test. As they grow from glucose which comes from carbs so your doing more damage by cutting them down than anything.


----------



## cherryglitter

sorry girlies i've been so absent! i've been busy getting things ready. 
finally my induction day. i will try and keep you updated if my phone allows me with regards to what they think of my GD and stuff throughout. 

i'm on a ridiculous amount of insulin but i guess it's all over now :flower:


----------



## SKAV

cherryglitter said:


> sorry girlies i've been so absent! i've been busy getting things ready.
> finally my induction day. i will try and keep you updated if my phone allows me with regards to what they think of my GD and stuff throughout.
> 
> i'm on a ridiculous amount of insulin but i guess it's all over now :flower:

GL , will be thinking about you :flower:


----------



## madmae

cherryglitter said:


> sorry girlies i've been so absent! i've been busy getting things ready.
> finally my induction day. i will try and keep you updated if my phone allows me with regards to what they think of my GD and stuff throughout.
> 
> i'm on a ridiculous amount of insulin but i guess it's all over now :flower:

Good luck Cherry.....I hope it all goes smoothly and you're holding your baby very soon.


Today I had exactly the same thing I had yesterday for breakfast and as per usual 14 units of insulin. Yesterdays numbers were 7.4 and todays was 10.3. Nothing was different apart from last night I had horrendous heartburn and was up and down a lot with very little sleep....does disturbed sleep affect numbers like that?

hakunamatata my monitor (which I was given by the hospital) is an optium xceed


----------



## marley79

ttc36

You do have the right to refuse medical interevention and stick with MW. From what I know borderline GD you are advised to stick to diet, do some testing and carry to term but not over 40 weeks. I think if you feel better under MW led care you should remain so. although keep a check on your numbers and request specialist care if they go up. Defo seek second opinion but if you are borderline this is the route I think I would take. Though do what feels best to you. If you are diet controlled there is no need for you to go on metformin - though if you struggle, the consultants at my hosp try it as first approach. however, i do know some hospitals like to go straight to insulin. It's all to do with doctors training and beackground. Good luck x


----------



## marley79

Cherryglitter - so exciting. Let us know how you get on. Have you had any sweeps beforehand or are you having on before the induction? Let us know what they do, how it goes. Big hugs xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck Cherry! Can't wait to hear that everything went smoothly :D Enjoy your new little one and not having GD anymore!


----------



## mrsthomas623

hakunamatata said:


> So I'm considering skipping the 3 hour test and going straight to a low carb diet and glucose monitoring (which would be prescribed if I were to fail the second test anyway). I scored a 135 on my first test, which is pretty low IMO. I'm calling the doctor tomorrow to see if this is an option. I've read lots of places where women refuse the second test and just sign a waiver.
> 
> What glucose monitors do you all use?

Hey hun! I would probably still do the 3 hour test, a lot of women fail the one hour and pass the 3 hour. :flower: Its really not that bad- I kind of enjoyed just having 3.5 hours to myself and read about half a book waiting. :haha:

As for glucose monitor- I used the Walmart brand ReliOn because it was the cheapest and my insurance didn't cover the strips. It works well. :thumbup: Good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Cherryglitter- Good luck!!! :flower:


----------



## deer

Cherryglitter ~ Good luck!!!!! So exciting!! Keep us updated!

Hakumata ~ I went low carb when I was first diagnosed with GD & it did reduce my #s BUT my endo got really mad with me & said that I was starving my baby:( which I didn't realize, so now I follow the guidelines - eating enough wholegrains, dairy, etc & up my insulin instead. I've gained quite a bit of weight - I'm 30 weeks & I've gained 25lbs


----------



## marley79

deer said:


> Cherryglitter ~ Good luck!!!!! So exciting!! Keep us updated!
> 
> Hakumata ~ I went low carb when I was first diagnosed with GD & it did reduce my #s BUT my endo got really mad with me & said that I was starving my baby:( which I didn't realize, so now I follow the guidelines - eating enough wholegrains, dairy, etc & up my insulin instead. I've gained quite a bit of weight - I'm 30 weeks & I've gained 25lbs

deer - I've gained quite a lot of weight too. it's really frustrating because everyone tells me that I would gain less on GD diet but actually eating enough carbs means I just put it on and having to make sure I eat - whereas I used to 'forget' to eat being busy with my little girl. I've put on 21lbs in 25 weeks. x


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Hello ladies, I was diagnosed with GD last Friday after failing my 1 hour and three hour tests. The doctor I saw wants me to test my levels for a week once before I eat anything in the morning, then an hour after each meal. 

I have done this today and yesterday and in the mornings my levels were 74 yesterday and 64 today. After meals my readings yesterday were both (Had early Dr appointment so didn't test after breakfast with my meter) around 90. after breakfast today I was at 99, and after lunch 72. My father (Who has type 2) is concerned and says that these numbers seem low.. especially for what I have been eating. I know the numbers are less strict for type 2 than they are for gestational.. so I was wondering if anyone here had any thoughts on this


----------



## hakunamatata

Talked to one of my best friends & decided to take the test anyway. Better to know if I actually have GD. And if I do, insurance will provide a glucose monitor most likely. Regardless, I'm cutting out extra sugar and continuing to work out. I'm a little anxious about Tuesday, but it's not going to kill me.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## marley79

HappyAnjeL said:


> Hello ladies, I was diagnosed with GD last Friday after failing my 1 hour and three hour tests. The doctor I saw wants me to test my levels for a week once before I eat anything in the morning, then an hour after each meal.
> 
> I have done this today and yesterday and in the mornings my levels were 74 yesterday and 64 today. After meals my readings yesterday were both (Had early Dr appointment so didn't test after breakfast with my meter) around 90. after breakfast today I was at 99, and after lunch 72. My father (Who has type 2) is concerned and says that these numbers seem low.. especially for what I have been eating. I know the numbers are less strict for type 2 than they are for gestational.. so I was wondering if anyone here had any thoughts on this

anyone have a conversiont table - i don't underatand bloods expressed as two digits, as my range is under 5 premeal and under 7 post meal. So sorry can't advise - tried to google but can't find. would be handy to have a conversiont able. x


----------



## marley79

Found this.........
Fasting* (prior to glucose load) 95 mg/dL (5.3 mmol/L)
1 hour after glucose load 180 mg/dL (10.0 mmol/L)
2 hours after glucose load 155 mg/dL (8.6 mmol/L)
3 hours after glucose load* 140 mg/dL (7.8 mmol/L)
INDICATION: If two or more values meet or exceed the target level, gestational diabetes is diagnosed.
it does sound low happyanjet. my targets are under 140 post meal


----------



## HellBunny

Good luck Cherryglitter! :D thinking of you!

Be careful if you are going low on carbs, if you end up in ketosis it can be dangerous, this is how i avoided insulin with DS as i thought it was an easy way out, until they told me ketones during pregnancy are dangerous if prolonged. xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah not really going "low carb" at the moment, just cutting out unnecessary sugar. And trying to eat healthy stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Some good news from my growth scan yesterday! Baby is measuring at 6lbs 14ozs :) not 9lbs like they worried about! :haha: Such a big relief as I had suddenly jumped from measuring a week ahead to 3 weeks ahead- the only thing measuring 40 weeks is his head, not a surprise as his brother came out with a good size noggin too!


----------



## mrsthomas623

hakunamatata said:


> Yeah not really going "low carb" at the moment, just cutting out unnecessary sugar. And trying to eat healthy stuff. :thumbup:

GD has actually not been too bad for me- I developed it later on and was fairly easily controlled through diet and portion size. A bit of a blessing in disguise as I definitely needed to be taught how to eat healthier. :thumbup:


----------



## HellBunny

Ah ok, i just saw the post where you said you were going straight to a low carb diet so i just wanted to say about the ketones thats all :) its defo a good idea though, and most women are able to manage GD by diet control with no need for medication


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah I meant to say "lower" carb as in no more sugar in my coffee :haha:


----------



## HellBunny

hakunamatata said:


> Yeah I meant to say "lower" carb as in no more sugar in my coffee :haha:

:haha: ahh i don't drink coffee, though with my first pregnancy i missed having the sugary drinks, having to change to diet ones was abit of a hoohaa at the start! xx


----------



## Samah007

I feel awful. I missed my diabetes appointment today (I thought it was tomorrow.) The nurse was slightly scolding me until I pushed back. I have _A LOT _of appointments- OB (switching back forth between the doctor and the nurse practioner), NSTs, BPPs and then the diabetes appointments. 

Aside from the fact that I have pregnancy brain, I'm exhausted, and trying to work but not use up all of my sick and vacation time. All of these appointments have me feeling dizzy.


----------



## mightyspu

Great news MrsThomas! 

I have developed a hankering for oat cakes. I bloody love them now, would eat the whole packet. I won't though obviously. I'm finding that I'm not bothered by not having the sweet bits, just the savoury bits I crave now! Pregnancy just makes me a loon it seems!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I found this conversion chart..

https://www.soc-bdr.org/rds/authors..._and_genetic_dictionaries/e5184/index_en.html

So my numbers would roughly convert to

4.1= 74 Before meal
5.0=90 After lunch
5.0=90 after dinner
3.6= 64 before meal
5.5= 99 after breakfast
4.0= 72 after lunch
(will update after dinner # in half an hour)


----------



## HellBunny

I've got a craving for these biscuits i get, they're only 1.5g of sugar so i can have 1 or 2 and be fine, but they make me crave them even more! I'm not fussed about chocolate/toffees/sweets anymore but crisps/cereal bars argh, different story!


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Samah007 said:


> I feel awful. I missed my diabetes appointment today (I thought it was tomorrow.) The nurse was slightly scolding me until I pushed back. I have _A LOT _of appointments- OB (switching back forth between the doctor and the nurse practioner), NSTs, BPPs and then the diabetes appointments.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I have pregnancy brain, I'm exhausted, and trying to work but not use up all of my sick and vacation time. All of these appointments have me feeling dizzy.

I completely get where you are coming from. I have a ton of appointments (OB, Gastro, Diabetes) and I'm constantly forgetting where I am supposed to go and when. I also try to schedule as much as I can around my work schedule because I don't have any paid time & didn't budget all these extra days off!


----------



## HellBunny

Samah try not to worry :hugs: i'm supposed to ring my diabetic team every friday morning, and i've forgot loads of times until the monday after, split between baby brain and everything else it isn't always easy to remember! xx


----------



## madmae

Well for the first time in ages I stood on my scales and as I was going to slimming world I know for sure what my weight was the week I found out I was pregnant and I have put on 2lbs.....I have a diabetology appt next week and they always weigh us so I am hoping that their scales are as kind to me.

Samah007 we all make mistakes....I only remember my appts half the time because our hospital have an automated telephone reminder service


----------



## mrsthomas623

Samah007 said:


> I feel awful. I missed my diabetes appointment today (I thought it was tomorrow.) The nurse was slightly scolding me until I pushed back. I have _A LOT _of appointments- OB (switching back forth between the doctor and the nurse practioner), NSTs, BPPs and then the diabetes appointments.
> 
> Aside from the fact that I have pregnancy brain, I'm exhausted, and trying to work but not use up all of my sick and vacation time. All of these appointments have me feeling dizzy.

:hugs: It happens. Glad you didn't just take her tone, its hard being pregnant- let alone high risk (which is just code for 5 million appointments every week!). My son didn't make his gymnastics class tonight... oh well. :shrug::haha:


----------



## swood9

Went to see the diabetes nurse today and told her how I've been hungry and cutting back more and more to keep my numbers down. She was a bit of a snot and said "You're not eating enough, that's why you're hungry and weak." 

LADY IF I ATE ENOUGH MY NUMBERS WOULD SOAR!

So finally she said to try insulin at night, which I'm okay with at this point as the diet isn't working anymore. I'll also start seeing an endo rather than the nurse and that's fine by me if she's going to act like I'm not following the diet properly when I spend my LIFE counting carbs and poking myself and walking and crossing my fingers for a decent number. She has clearly never had gestational diabetes and struggled the way I've been. Like I'd be 8 months prego and depriving myself of food any more than required?! Oy! End rant. :)


Anyone else felt relieved when they finally let go and decided to try insulin? I haven't actually injected myself yet but I can't see it being much worse than the stress.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Level was 79 (just under 4.4) an hour after dinner. I'm eating plenty, & even had a white roll, corn on the cob and crisps with dinner! I don't understand how I failed my test when I have yet to even reach a reading of 100 (5.6)!


----------



## HellBunny

swood9 said:


> Went to see the diabetes nurse today and told her how I've been hungry and cutting back more and more to keep my numbers down. She was a bit of a snot and said "You're not eating enough, that's why you're hungry and weak."
> 
> LADY IF I ATE ENOUGH MY NUMBERS WOULD SOAR!
> 
> So finally she said to try insulin at night, which I'm okay with at this point as the diet isn't working anymore. I'll also start seeing an endo rather than the nurse and that's fine by me if she's going to act like I'm not following the diet properly when I spend my LIFE counting carbs and poking myself and walking and crossing my fingers for a decent number. She has clearly never had gestational diabetes and struggled the way I've been. Like I'd be 8 months prego and depriving myself of food any more than required?! Oy! End rant. :)
> 
> 
> Anyone else felt relieved when they finally let go and decided to try insulin? I haven't actually injected myself yet but I can't see it being much worse than the stress.


Definitley! Prior to going on insulin at 24 weeks i was having around 800 calories a day - mainly protein, it was abit ridiculous and baby was measuring small, though i had a growth scan at 28 weeks because of the diabetes and he is measuring 50th centile now :) 
It took a couple of weeks to sort the dose out, as the units weren't working at first, and now i'm on 14units at breakfast which covers say 2 slices of toast, also i have to increase as baby grows it seems which is normal apparently. xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Only 800 cals a day?!


----------



## HellBunny

Yeah :( i didn't gain any weight until 25 weeks along when i was able to eat abit more


----------



## hakunamatata

Yikes you must've been starving hon.


----------



## HellBunny

I was used to being on low calories as i was battling an eating disorder when i fell pregnant, though it was definitley a relief to go on insulin as it made me want to and have to eat which is alot better for our baby and me also :) i now tend to have between 1900 and 2300 a day, gained 14lbs since in the past 4 weeks Lol x


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad you're eating enough for both you and bub's sake :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks :)


----------



## swood9

HellBunny said:


> swood9 said:
> 
> 
> Went to see the diabetes nurse today and told her how I've been hungry and cutting back more and more to keep my numbers down. She was a bit of a snot and said "You're not eating enough, that's why you're hungry and weak."
> 
> LADY IF I ATE ENOUGH MY NUMBERS WOULD SOAR!
> 
> So finally she said to try insulin at night, which I'm okay with at this point as the diet isn't working anymore. I'll also start seeing an endo rather than the nurse and that's fine by me if she's going to act like I'm not following the diet properly when I spend my LIFE counting carbs and poking myself and walking and crossing my fingers for a decent number. She has clearly never had gestational diabetes and struggled the way I've been. Like I'd be 8 months prego and depriving myself of food any more than required?! Oy! End rant. :)
> 
> 
> Anyone else felt relieved when they finally let go and decided to try insulin? I haven't actually injected myself yet but I can't see it being much worse than the stress.
> 
> 
> Definitley! Prior to going on insulin at 24 weeks i was having around 800 calories a day - mainly protein, it was abit ridiculous and baby was measuring small, though i had a growth scan at 28 weeks because of the diabetes and he is measuring 50th centile now :)
> It took a couple of weeks to sort the dose out, as the units weren't working at first, and now i'm on 14units at breakfast which covers say 2 slices of toast, also i have to increase as baby grows it seems which is normal apparently. xxClick to expand...

Glad I'm not alone and glad you're eating well!! How is it injecting insulin?


----------



## HellBunny

swood9 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swood9 said:
> 
> 
> Went to see the diabetes nurse today and told her how I've been hungry and cutting back more and more to keep my numbers down. She was a bit of a snot and said "You're not eating enough, that's why you're hungry and weak."
> 
> LADY IF I ATE ENOUGH MY NUMBERS WOULD SOAR!
> 
> So finally she said to try insulin at night, which I'm okay with at this point as the diet isn't working anymore. I'll also start seeing an endo rather than the nurse and that's fine by me if she's going to act like I'm not following the diet properly when I spend my LIFE counting carbs and poking myself and walking and crossing my fingers for a decent number. She has clearly never had gestational diabetes and struggled the way I've been. Like I'd be 8 months prego and depriving myself of food any more than required?! Oy! End rant. :)
> 
> 
> Anyone else felt relieved when they finally let go and decided to try insulin? I haven't actually injected myself yet but I can't see it being much worse than the stress.
> 
> 
> Definitley! Prior to going on insulin at 24 weeks i was having around 800 calories a day - mainly protein, it was abit ridiculous and baby was measuring small, though i had a growth scan at 28 weeks because of the diabetes and he is measuring 50th centile now :)
> It took a couple of weeks to sort the dose out, as the units weren't working at first, and now i'm on 14units at breakfast which covers say 2 slices of toast, also i have to increase as baby grows it seems which is normal apparently. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad I'm not alone and glad you're eating well!! How is it injecting insulin?Click to expand...


Its alot better/easier than i thought :thumbup: to me it feels even less painful than the testing blood sugar levels, the needles are sooo fine and short (4mm in length) i barely feel a thing. Only problem i have had is quite alot of hypo episodes, just make sure you always have something sugary on you, like a fizzy drink incase it happens x


----------



## swood9

How about ketones? I just tested today for the.first.time and it said moderate. :/


----------



## marley79

Happyanjet - your levels really don't look like GD to me either espceially as you are eating really good portions. You need to check back in with them. I think monitor your sugars throughout your pregnancy you may as well but if they still keep being really good I would question any intervention for delivery and be thinking of having normal term birth.


----------



## marley79

swood9 said:


> How about ketones? I just tested today for the.first.time and it said moderate. :/

until you get into he routine of knowing what you can eat, with the insulin and feel confident I would teast your ketones as much as possisble - esp if you have got them showing. You need to eat enough for the tests to come back negative and use the insulin to be able to do this. Once you are all set up and got good ketone results just keep checking in on them every now and again. x


----------



## madmae

swood9 said:


> Anyone else felt relieved when they finally let go and decided to try insulin? I haven't actually injected myself yet but I can't see it being much worse than the stress.

I felt a massively relieved. We knew from past experience that even tight diet control didn't work for me and that metformin made me ill....so just 1 week after diagnosis this time I was put on insulin.

Like hellbunny says you don't feel the injections....though I do bruise sometimes but it seems to be when I inject on old stretch marks. I am now massively hypo aware after having 1 a few weeks back and not seeing it coming.

If I get depressed with it all......because you do still have to work on your diet with the insulin, but not so hard.....I think about my 17 month old....he ended up in scbu with low blood sugars becuase we couldn't get my sugars down soon enough. Its very hard work but worth it in the end.


----------



## madmae

I know a couple of times people have asked about injecting insulin so I thought it might be handy to show just how fine the needle really is. This is my novorapid pen. You dial in how many units of insulin you want....grab a bit of fat, put the needle in, push the button and leave for 10 seconds and that is it. I change my needle after every injection so that its ready for the next one. I was also taught that before you inject you dial up to 2 units and then set it off and watch to make sure that the insulin in going through....no air traps etc.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v210/madmae/IMAG1019.jpg

and a close up of the needle as it really is tiny

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v210/madmae/IMAG1008.jpg


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Thanks ladies. I'm actually going to give the diabetes center a call today as I just did my morning testing and again its 61 (about 3.4) and after eating it was around 90 (5.0)


----------



## Dee_H

Not saying this will happen to everyone but I was diagnosed with GD at 6 months pregnant. I had to go on insulin right away. I had a terrible labor and delivery..baby was fine. I went 3 months post partum with no signs of diabetes...then my sugars sky rocketed and I was officially diagnosed with Type 1 Diabetes..back on diet and insulin. They said I had a pre existing diabetes.


----------



## madmae

I know wiki isn't the font of all knowledge but it does say

Gestational diabetes is formally defined as "any degree of glucose intolerance with onset or first recognition during pregnancy". This definition acknowledges the possibility that patients may have previously undiagnosed diabetes mellitus, or may have developed diabetes coincidentally with pregnancy. 

I believe there is something like a 70% chance we'll develop diabetes after having gd. In the UK we are tested 6 weeks after birth and then recommend to be checked yearly after that. I passed my 6 weeks test and when I went for my yearly I didn't know I was just pregnant and passed that too. But I think it is good for us after the baby is born to be aware that we are at a higher risk.


----------



## mightyspu

I know I have a higher chance of developing it later in life, my father has type 2 (this is why I was referred for the test) but I'd rather deal with complications WHEN they arise, rather than IF they do.


----------



## swood9

Thanks for all the responses, ladies! This thread s helping me feel a lot more confident about it all. I hope I can bring my ketones down because I hear they are massively unhealthy for LO.


----------



## marley79

I was told 50% increased risk of diabetes withitn 10years post birth. Did you know breastfeeding for at least six months reduces the risk that the Mum will devlop diabetes later in life - find that fascinating that it is good for us too. I leanrt this when traiing to be a bf peer supporter and yet none of the diabetic team mentioned this and I think its good to do know anything that can help.


----------



## madmae

That is good to know Marley.....something to help us if we do decide to bf and are having a hard time


----------



## deer

Knowing that I might have diabetes later in life actually helps motivate me to keep healthy after I have LO. I used to do stuff like eat a chocolate bar instead of dinner, so that I wouldn't gain weight :blush:- but I def won't do that again.


----------



## swood9

So I went to see my dr today (who is family medicine) and we decided to switch me to an ob. I did insulin tonight for the first time, and it didn't hurt! But I inserted the needle at the wrong angle and it came out before it was time. So I didn't get all my units :dohh: and I was afraid to try again because I couldn't be sure how much I actually got. Better luck tomorrow??


----------



## marley79

deer said:


> Knowing that I might have diabetes later in life actually helps motivate me to keep healthy after I have LO. I used to do stuff like eat a chocolate bar instead of dinner, so that I wouldn't gain weight :blush:- but I def won't do that again.

me too - I'm going to start actually doing proper exercise and stick to it after this one. Plus I will keep refined sugar out of my diet (with the occassional treat). I don't think can ever stop it happeneing if that's the way it's going to go, but reducing the risk is something we can do.


----------



## cherryglitter

just a really quick update to let you all know induction is complete. my monster diabetes baby is diddy 7lbs 6ozs and is a lot smaller than her non GD brother. :)

my sugar levels were fine throughout labour and lola's were fine after too. :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

:happydance: congratulations! So pleased for you. :D


----------



## HellBunny

Congratulations!! Was wondering if you had had your baby yet, glad everything went well!


Having an ok day, my hypo awareness is completely silly now, did 14 units - 1 slice toast for breakfast since the other day 12 units gave me over 7mmol... 1 hour later 2.4mmol and no symptoms except feeling abit tired (which i felt anyway since waking up!) 
I know they say as the years go by that you are on insulin your awareness of hypos decreases but i've only been on insulin 6 weeks! But on a good note, no high numbers today, i just feel like i've ate loads!


----------



## madmae

cherryglitter said:


> just a really quick update to let you all know induction is complete. my monster diabetes baby is diddy 7lbs 6ozs and is a lot smaller than her non GD brother. :)
> 
> my sugar levels were fine throughout labour and lola's were fine after too. :flower:

Congratulations....I am thrilled it all went well for you x


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Cherryglitter! :cloud9:


----------



## butterflydebs

Congratulations Cherryglitter, love the name Lola to x


----------



## mrsthomas623

Congrats Cherryglitter!!!


----------



## HellBunny

I hit the big 30 weeks tomorrow, feels like a huge milestone, having had this now for 24 weeks its nice to know i've only got 8 weeks left! Still may be type 1 but for now i will pray its just GD and will go away after he is born.
How is everyone doing? Levels were ok and i had a slice of toast 2 hours ago then 1hr later it was 7.2, was hoping my evening meal insulin would of covered it.


----------



## madmae

My morning numbers have been horrendous the last 5 days. The lowest I have had was an 8.4. I did my fasting number today and it was 4.9 and then after 2 slices of toast 10.6. I think I am going to have to up my insulin to 16 units.

I hope all of you in the Uk are having a happy mothers day


----------



## marley79

Congratualtions Cherryglitter! Great news! Would love to hear your birthing story when you are more rested and ready but for now relax, happy mother's day and enjoy. xxxxxxxx

hellbunny - I know what you mean about milestones. I am looking forward to 28 weeks and first growth scan and knowing 10 weeks left, then it will be 30 weeks)


----------



## madmae

Grrr one extreme to the other today. Was round my mums comparing monitors with my stepdad. He's a lorry driver so he has to test before he drives even though he doesn't use insulin. To show him how mine shows numbers I tested and it was at 4.2......I was about an hr off when I would normally eat but I wasn't hungry or feeling off or anything. I think he was quite shocked as he's never had a number that low.....I just said to hubby that i'd best quickly get something to eat.

My next milestone is 24 weeks but thats not for another 2 weeks....must admit that the thought of another 16 weeks is slightly depresssing today....it just seems like forever away.


----------



## deer

Congrats Cherryglitter!!!!*** I'm so glad the birth went well:))

I've been eating too many carbs recently, so I decreased carbs but my #s are higher! I had a 8.3 and 8.7 the other day:( I think I'd better up my insulin. 

Hellbunny - I was 30 weeks yesterday! So we are at almost exactly the same dates. I'm starting to feel a bit nauseous lately & having bh contractions a bit more too.


----------



## mightyspu

I'm trying to stick to low gi carbs only as you still need carbs, I think its about 50% of your energy needs to come from them. I'm just trying to figure out which carbs like me!


----------



## cherryglitter

there's a link to my birth story in my siggy girlies. 
hope you're all okay. xxx


----------



## HellBunny

Ahh thanks everybody, it feels good to be at 30 weeks, sometimes i feel like this pregnancy has gone fast then other times i feel like i've done nothing but obsess about numbers/foods etc and it feels slow. 
I've done ok today, i'm having around 2 hypos a day which is slightly depressing but i feel better knowing i'm too low than too high, i just feel when i get a high number what the hell is wrong with me i'm on insulin i should be able to control it, i know its silly to get mad at myself but i'm quite hard on myself at the best of times let alone trying to keep baby safe.


----------



## HellBunny

Aww i'm going to have a look now cherryglitter, bet it feels like a relief now you have had her :) xx


----------



## mightyspu

:brat: I just don't get this stupid diet. It's driving me mental. There is no pattern to my stupid numbers and I'm running out of ideas as to what I can bloody eat! 

Am seriously thinking of jacking in the GI diet, its not flipping working. AND I'M HUNGRY!


----------



## HellBunny

The low GI diet isn't that great for me either, the only upside is when i'm on insulin, eating low GI avoids the hypos abit as my sugars don't drop so rapidly as they would if i ate high GI, other than that its pretty pointless! I hope it gets easier for you, you are trying your best x


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks. I just don't get how low gi can work for everyone. We're all really different. Bahhhh.


----------



## hakunamatata

If you're hungry, definitely eat honeybun, you and the baby need food. :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

It is and everyone's bodies reacts different to certain things, i only have to look at porridge without 14 units of insulin and i would easily get a 12mmol or so, eek! And porridge is one thing they recommend!

To those on insulin do you find your hypo awareness is good? Mines rubbish lately, today it dropped to 2.4mmol and i didn't feel much different to when it was 5mmol, abit scary so testing around 6 times a day now, sometimes 8! These pharmacists are gonna hate me when i phone back for more test strips tomorrow lol.


----------



## TTC36

Thanks for your advise Marley79!

I am basically going to do exactly what you said. I've done a bunch of research now, and consulted with my MW, and I want to be very careful not to be put in a position where my otherwise normal pregnancy becomes beset by excessive and potentially unnecessary intervention. My MW is totally supportive, and will basically let me decide whether I want a referral to another endo, should the need arise. And I will continue on with the diet, and with some testing to make sure things are in normal range (again, I was diagnosed with one elevated reading of 5.3 on my fasting number...which by many accounts is in the normal range. This endo I saw, however, said that 5.0 and under is normal). I've never tested higher than the low 7s, and that has only been a couple of times over 2 weeks. 

After reading this article (https://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/gdhgoer.html) and a number of academic journal articles on it, I am also not as freaked out about acting with moderation (and opposed to what the doc wanted). GD seems to be more of a spectrum disorder, with scaling health effects depending the body's response to sugars. In other words, creeping over a test line, while perhaps a signal to watch diet and exercise, is not necessarily a reason to panic, relinquish control of my body to the medical system, and endure frequent invasive tests. Phew!

Thanks again for your support!



marley79 said:


> ttc36
> 
> You do have the right to refuse medical interevention and stick with MW. From what I know borderline GD you are advised to stick to diet, do some testing and carry to term but not over 40 weeks. I think if you feel better under MW led care you should remain so. although keep a check on your numbers and request specialist care if they go up. Defo seek second opinion but if you are borderline this is the route I think I would take. Though do what feels best to you. If you are diet controlled there is no need for you to go on metformin - though if you struggle, the consultants at my hosp try it as first approach. however, i do know some hospitals like to go straight to insulin. It's all to do with doctors training and beackground. Good luck x


----------



## marley79

Good luck ttc36 - let us know how you get on and of course you can stay here for advice and support with testing and diets if you need to. You don't have long to go, so i think your numbers sound great. xxx Good article by the way - I wish I'd read it last pregnancy, i was diagnosed borderline at 34 weeks and eneded up with c-section.


----------



## TTC36

Thanks Marley79 :) I definitely plan on watching the thread, and sticking with the diet (to be honest, I wasn't toooooooo far off this before anyways, though I perhaps wasn't eating enough carbs, or the right cards....or regularly enough either). It isn't easy, but I do accept that the direct and peripheral benefits of following the recommended dietary changes are good regardless. 

I've already found a couple of items I am feeling really positive about integrating into my diet as well:
https://www.silverhillsbakery.ca/products/sprouted-bread/steady-eddie
https://www.stevia.com/

:)


----------



## butterflydebs

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. I am just curious as to how much insulin people are taking. I have just spoken to the nurse who has upped my insulin to 14 units with breakfast and evening meal and still taking 1 metformin tablet with dinner as well. Also is everyone on novamix and do you think you have any symptoms from it ? x


----------



## madmae

butterflydebs said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. I am just curious as to how much insulin people are taking. I have just spoken to the nurse who has upped my insulin to 14 units with breakfast and evening meal and still taking 1 metformin tablet with dinner as well. Also is everyone on novamix and do you think you have any symptoms from it ? x

Morning. I am on novorapid and have just upped my breakfast one to 16 units after 6 days of highs I had to admit defeat. With lunch and dinner I am on 8 units but my dinner ones are starting to creep up so I shall think about upping that to 10 soon. I am seeing the diabetes team on thursday which is a relief. I know they trust me to up my doseage as needed but last pregnancy I never went as high as 16 units and I still had hypos so I am slightly nervous now. I purposefully waited until today to up it as DH is off work and so is here if I need him.

When I first started the insulin I did feel sick after every injection for about 5 days but I just kept on with it and it soon passed.


----------



## HellBunny

butterflydebs said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. I am just curious as to how much insulin people are taking. I have just spoken to the nurse who has upped my insulin to 14 units with breakfast and evening meal and still taking 1 metformin tablet with dinner as well. Also is everyone on novamix and do you think you have any symptoms from it ? x

Hey :) i'm on novorapid at the moment (fast acting) and i inject before breakfast, and before my evening meal. For breakfast i usually inject between 12-15 units depending what i eat and how much activity i will be doing, i messed up this morning injecting 14 units for cheerios and strawberries, i ended up hoovering the entire house and cleaning the skirting boards, 45 minutes after eating i felt odd and my blood sugar dropped to 2.1mmol so i messed up on that :haha: Before my evening meal i usually inject 8 units and that covers what i want as long as i don't over-do the carbs and have some protein in there.

x


----------



## swood9

butterflydebs said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. I am just curious as to how much insulin people are taking. I have just spoken to the nurse who has upped my insulin to 14 units with breakfast and evening meal and still taking 1 metformin tablet with dinner as well. Also is everyone on novamix and do you think you have any symptoms from it ? x

I am on humulin at bedtime. They started me at 8 units but my fasting is still high, a few highs here and there for dinner, and I'm spilling ketones. So I was upped to 14 and I have to up it two units every two days until my fasting comes down. Hope it works as I'm not looking forward to doing mealtime insulin! The first few days I took it I was a little nauseated and dizzy but nothing serious and I haven't been lately. Hope this helps. :)


----------



## butterflydebs

Thanks for all ypu replys ladies it's interesting to see everyone else's, it's so difficult to get low numbers. I had chicken fillet pieces with salad for dinner and even with 14 of insulin my numbers were 9.3 which is higher than when j had curry ! Just seems to be no rhyme or reason ! roll on 4 weeks time x


----------



## marley79

TTC36 said:


> Thanks Marley79 :) I definitely plan on watching the thread, and sticking with the diet (to be honest, I wasn't toooooooo far off this before anyways, though I perhaps wasn't eating enough carbs, or the right cards....or regularly enough either). It isn't easy, but I do accept that the direct and peripheral benefits of following the recommended dietary changes are good regardless.
> 
> I've already found a couple of items I am feeling really positive about integrating into my diet as well:
> https://www.silverhillsbakery.ca/products/sprouted-bread/steady-eddie
> https://www.stevia.com/
> 
> :)

glad you're feeling positive with it all. Could always get the second endo opinion as you can make your own decisions. Sounds like you have a good MW - maybe they can monitor you and make sure your bloods ok and you don't go too far over. x


----------



## marley79

For those who test one houe after a meal - do u ever check i at 2hours. i haven't been told to but a couple of times I have and my numbers are higher at 2hours, worries me that I'm missing the spike - so not sure whether to check at 2hrs as well but that's a lot of strips.


----------



## marley79

Also strated having more snacks - so sometimes my fasting numbers between meals are higher because I've had a snack recently. They want all fasting under 5 but is it ok if they are 5.3 say because I had a snack and hour earlier?


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> For those who test one houe after a meal - do u ever check i at 2hours. i haven't been told to but a couple of times I have and my numbers are higher at 2hours, worries me that I'm missing the spike - so not sure whether to check at 2hrs as well but that's a lot of strips.

I did the other day as I started to feel ill and was worried it was a hypo...it was the opposite...I'd gone from 7 something to 9 something.

I did 14 units again after breakfast today...had the same food as yesterday and it was 10.4 where yesterday it was 7.6. 

I am seeing the diabetology team tomo so will have to see what they say.


----------



## marley79

madmae - let me know what they say. I'm not sure now if i should test at 2hrs - I know some poeple get told to anyway.
I eat exactly same for breakfast today as yest (well everyday -lol) and my numbers were a couple digits lower? Obv not complainig but it doesn't make sense. x


----------



## butterflydebs

Madmae, I would be interested to hear what they have to say too, I have the same thing that there just doesn't seem to be a pattern do frustrating ! x


----------



## HellBunny

I have the no pattern thing also! Like yesterday 1 hour later i was hypo, today with the same thing i was 7.8mmol, its soo annoying and makes it difficult! I can understand it changing say every week or so with baby growing more but everyday is just silly! I still stick with the "GD is stupid" haha


----------



## madmae

I get my best results on a full roast chicken dinner, yorkies and stuffing and roast potatoes included....not sure I can eat that 3 times a day....though I do like it a lot... its not really breakfast food....is it? Lol


----------



## AliGirl

Hi everyone. I have gd - diagnosed at around 30 weeks. I'm currently on insulin (humalog) and my doses are 20 before breakfast, 10 at lunch and 14 in the evening. Whatever I do I cannot get my breakfast readings below about 8.2. It is so frustrating. They keep upping my insulin but it never seems to make any difference. I am so fed up with it. I'm having fortnightly scans, and so far baby is measuring average, so they are reasonably happy with me. They haven't mentioned anything about early intervention as yet, so I'm really hoping I can go along naturally (within reason!). Technically only 3 more weeks to go!!


----------



## marley79

sounds totally yum - but yeah 9 months of eating the SAME THING does take the shine off once favourite meals - lol!


----------



## marley79

AliGirl said:


> Hi everyone. I have gd - diagnosed at around 30 weeks. I'm currently on insulin (humalog) and my doses are 20 before breakfast, 10 at lunch and 14 in the evening. Whatever I do I cannot get my breakfast readings below about 8.2. It is so frustrating. They keep upping my insulin but it never seems to make any difference. I am so fed up with it. I'm having fortnightly scans, and so far baby is measuring average, so they are reasonably happy with me. They haven't mentioned anything about early intervention as yet, so I'm really hoping I can go along naturally (within reason!). Technically only 3 more weeks to go!!

Hi Aligirl - welcome to the group. Good thing is you were diagnosed at 30 weeks so even though brekie numbers high if the rest of the day is good then try not too worry too much, as a little one's exposure isn't too much with you not having long to go. I know you probably have tried but have you expereiemnted with having more portein and fat for brekfast. Obviously carbs are v. important but brekie numbers are often the hardest, so maybe protein and fats for brekie with little bit of carbs and then a more carby snack mid-morning to get your carb intake. Also i read an artcile, which i put a link to in earlier thread, about a lady who drank a glass of milk in the night (like if you wake up for the loo) and it helped her morning numbers go down something to do with breaking the long overnight fast that can cause numbers to suddenly shoot up. I'm suprised they not mentioned intervention for earlier delivery (don't get shock if they do - last pregnancy they told me a few days before grrrr despite them knowing for weeks). They maybe happy for you to go naturally though which of course is great - though I think unlikely they would let you go over 40 weeks. having said that every two weeks, they are keeping a great eye on you scan wise and I'm sure they'll up that nearer term if you decided to await natural labour. Is this your first baby?


----------



## hakunamatata

Definitely a shitty day. First, I supposedly failed an evaluation at work, but after reviewing the situation I had done everything that I was supposed to do. Of course I had to fight to clear it up, otherwise I would've failed the review through no fault of my own. Strike 1.

Strike 2. Guess who has GD! I failed the fasting score by 6 pts and the first hour score by 14 pts. 

I'm now at the gym. I haven't gotten out of my car yet as I'm a little stunned about how shitty today has been.


----------



## HellBunny

Madmae i wonder what the reading would be on a roast dinner for breakfast?! You should try it just as an experiment haha :)

Aligirl welcome to the thread :) it is frustrating at times when it seems we are on daft amounts of insulin and nothing makes a difference :( i've not got much advice as i've been on insulin for 6 weeks now (was diagnosed 24 weeks ago Lol) and i'm still not getting there with my numbers, every day is different which makes it hard work!


----------



## TTC36

Sorry to hear that Hakunamatata :(


----------



## HellBunny

hakunamatata said:


> Definitely a shitty day. First, I supposedly failed an evaluation at work, but after reviewing the situation I had done everything that I was supposed to do. Of course I had to fight to clear it up, otherwise I would've failed the review through no fault of my own. Strike 1.
> 
> Strike 2. Guess who has GD! I failed the fasting score by 6 pts and the first hour score by 14 pts.
> 
> I'm now at the gym. I haven't gotten out of my car yet as I'm a little stunned about how shitty today has been.

Ahh no :( sorry today went badly, please continue to post here though whether you need advice on anything, or even just a simple moan! it helps loads and its not forever. x


----------



## HellBunny

Oh what a rubbish day for sugar levels, pre breakfast was 6.2, 1hr post breakfast 7.8, 1 hour lunch was 7.5, 1 hour tea was 9.3. I slept 2 hours last night and i'm certain thats the reason, last time i went a week barely sleeping and my numbers were in the 10's! Spoke to my diabetes nurse she said "make sure you get 8 hours at least", easier said than done!! I have awful insomnia which makes it difficult also my toddler doesn't always co-operate with a full 8 hours sleep! :rofl: maybe if i've had a rubbish sleep i should just really up my insulin?


----------



## madmae

Ok next time I have roast chicken I will plate up a dinner and have it the next day for breakfast


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Oh what a rubbish day for sugar levels, pre breakfast was 6.2, 1hr post breakfast 7.8, 1 hour lunch was 7.5, 1 hour tea was 9.3. I slept 2 hours last night and i'm certain thats the reason, last time i went a week barely sleeping and my numbers were in the 10's! Spoke to my diabetes nurse she said "make sure you get 8 hours at least", easier said than done!! I have awful insomnia which makes it difficult also my toddler doesn't always co-operate with a full 8 hours sleep! :rofl: maybe if i've had a rubbish sleep i should just really up my insulin?

I noticed when I had a bad night the other week that my numbers were sky high. I think next time I do I shall up my insulin by a couple of units to try and counter that.


----------



## hakunamatata

One of the worst parts? I had to literally ferret out all the info from the useless nurse. It was like playing 20 questions. I had to ask:

- what my scores were
- what is considered a passing score
- what I need to do immediately to change my diet (her answer - avoid sugar! WOW Captain Obvious, thanks, I'll put down that pixie stick right now!)
- at what point people go on medication

etc.

And at first she told me that I'd have to FAX my blood sugar results weekly. Yes, FAX. I said right, because everyone has a fax machine sitting around at home! I asked her can't you just call them in? Aren't there any other options? And she seriously didn't know the answer. Finally when she called me back with my follow up appointment she said that I could email them. Idiot.

My next appointment is March 29, which means that because the nurses over the phone are completely useless, I will be researching everything I need to do on my end, including ordering books so I at least have *some* idea of what I need to be doing.

If there is any way to review the service provided at the end of this pregnancy, I'm going to give an especially detailed review of the phone support (I should say LACK of support).

I'm sure I'm going to learn about 10,000 times more info just from you ladies here. I don't even know where to begin. Should I just be eating meat and veggies right now?? What carbs are safe?


----------



## madmae

hakunamatata said:


> Definitely a shitty day. First, I supposedly failed an evaluation at work, but after reviewing the situation I had done everything that I was supposed to do. Of course I had to fight to clear it up, otherwise I would've failed the review through no fault of my own. Strike 1.
> 
> Strike 2. Guess who has GD! I failed the fasting score by 6 pts and the first hour score by 14 pts.
> 
> I'm now at the gym. I haven't gotten out of my car yet as I'm a little stunned about how shitty today has been.

Sorry you've had such a rotten day....but when they come they seem to come hard.

My days been awful too......we scattered my MIL's ashes this morning....then when we got home our drains were blocked and spewing raw sewage everywhere.....so had a man out to unblock them


----------



## hakunamatata

Hellbunny - my sleeping was terrible last night too! I'm hoping for a much better night's sleep tonight as well. Here's hoping for both of us :sleep:

Madmae - Sounds like a really rough day hon! :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Hakunamatata, its a minefield this diet/sugar level business, but first of all up your protein and veg, and switch to wholegrain carbs where possible (and cut out sugary things) 
Unfortunately i'm on insulin for everything now, but with my first pregnancy i controlled by diet, this was a sample of what i'd eat:

Breakfast - 2 eggs on 1 slice of wholegrain toast
Snack - 1 ryvita with cheese
Lunch - wholegrain chicken/cheese sandwich with a piece of fruit
Dinner - Chicken, pasta and a mix of vegetables
Dessert - sugar free jelly


It was pretty repetitive but i didn't know about GD until past 34 weeks so it was quite easy knowing i only had 4 weeks left, i completely cut out all chocolate/sweets and my cravings went within a few days.


----------



## TTC36

Hakunamatata,
I can share what I was told, if that helps (though many of the other ladies here have much more detailed advice, I am sure!). 

I was told to eat breakfast/snack/lunch/snack/dinner/snack
In terms of meal planning, I was told to spread my carbs as such: 
Breakfast - 3 (an apple, piece of toast, 1/2 muffin or 1/2 cup of cereal are 1 carb serving each, or 15 grams); 1 protein and 1 fat (turkey sausage, margerine on toast, cottage cheese - I usually eat a bit more protein here). 
Snacks - 1-2 carbs (one nutrigrain bar, or a half or whole Luna bar; apple with peanut butter, toast with nutella)
Lunch - 4 carbs, 3 proteins (Sandwich with lettuce/cheese/tomato and meat, 1 1/2 cups of tabouli salad with tomato and cucumber, tuna sandwich and a banana)
Dinner - 4 carbs, 4 proteins (1 cup of brown rice, chicken breast, small greek salad; 1-2 cups of pasta with meat sauce) 

I'm pretty sure the carb/protein load is customized to your circumstances, as well as the way your body reacts to various foods. Fats are kept minimal (too minimal, imo), but some things are 'free', like cucumber, green leafies, peppers, diet/suger alternative drinks, herbs and spices, garlic, mustard, etc.

THe other thing is to exercise - walking or doing chores, even a brief low impact work out seems to help (I grudgingly admit that getting the morning number down seems for me to be very related to after dinner exercise of some sort). 

I was given a handy sheet with carb values and serving sizes, I can share some of that info if it would be helpful! And this is a link to a slightly less helpful handout, which still has some good info on dietary changes, etc. https://www.diabetes.ca/files/JTB17x_11_CPGO3_1103.pdf


Hang in there!


----------



## HellBunny

I'd be so flipping lost without this thread, massive thanks to everyone who posts here as i don't know anybody in real life with GD or any diabetes, if i had to rely on my diabetes team i'd be nowhere! It helps alot of other ladies are going through this and to vent on here every now and then x


----------



## mightyspu

Agreed, this thread is brilliant. Everyone is so sane and its lovely to come and rant to people who understand. 

I have given up trying to find any rhyme or reason to my numbers, they are stupid. Because GD is stupid. 

Hakuna, sorry you've been having a rough deal, its such a pain being left in limbo. But I had to laugh at the fax machine! Did she seriously think you'd have one at home? I take a picture of my log book on my phone and email that!


----------



## marley79

hakuna - sorry you failed the test but at least you can crack on with just sorting your sugars now. I found the first month so hard because i think it took me that long to accept it and deal with it. And I creid a lot (sorry to sound like a total wuss - though it was first trimester, I was being sick was so tired and told my chances of a vbac suddenly narrow). And I'd had it in last pregnancy so was expecting something. But once you finally get your head around what you can eat and when you do ease into it more. Though like hellbunny says some times the numbers don't make sense and you just have to do your best and know that with each day that passes your closer to "stupid GD" being over and holding your baby. One word of warning about diet sheets and advice that you can find on the net - they are fab and really helpeful especially in terms of understanding how mnay carbs roughly you should be ensuring you have - BUT be aware that we are all soooo different. For example, some poeple will get crazy high readings on one slice of wholemeal toast and ok readings with porridge whereas another person this could be the reverse. I can eat bread fine within reason (but porridge - wow is not good for me and yet it is low GI and one of the best recommneded foods). So just be wary of what your own numbers are doing in responce to food and maybe keep food diary so you can see what is good and bad for you. When I found out what my good meals are then I've stuck to them and don't really expeiement now as it helps keeps my numbers as good as poss. It means my diet is BORING and not greatly varied but i take multi-vits and realise its not for long. 
Big hugs to all having a rubbish day. xxx


----------



## marley79

ps I love this thread too - it's great to have people who understand not just about diet and meds but how anxious and stressful it can be at times too. the amount of people who have said to me 'aw well you just have to cut out sugar' or 'at least if you go on insulin you can eat what you want'. grrrrrrrrrr! Don't they know not to mess with pregnant ladies - esp ones with unstable sugars - makesus even more unstable :o)

fax machine made me chuckle too -like she has one at home? crazy lady! Mine think the thought of emailing numbers obviously too radical. i can either phone and never get through because they are busy or book an appointment which means 2hrs at the hospital. It's mad - totally inefficent, so even the fax lady would be a bonus at our place - lol!! 
x


----------



## madmae

Well the stupid GD has been at it again....again I had 2 slices of wholemeat toast for breaky....16 units of insulin and this time my sugars were 11.1....I am off to see the diabetes team at the mat unit soon so I shall talk to them about it.


----------



## mightyspu

Stupid Stupid STUPID GD!

:grrr: leave us alone¬!


----------



## mightyspu

Have made a blinkie....


https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff464/mightyspu/blinkie.gif
If you want it, copy, paste and add at the end


----------



## hnaturally

Hi ladies, I'm new here. I've been on a GD diet and checking my sugars for about a week now and I'm a little frustrated. My sugar is always good after meals, but my morning sugar is ALWAYS high. My Dr wants it below 90, but it's usually around 104. I'm having a bed time snack, but it doesn't make a difference. Does anyone have any advice on how to lower my morning sugar? I really don't want to have to go on medication. :-(

Edit: I've been reading some of this thread and I see that everyone else seems to measure their sugar differently from me! (Am I the only one from the US? lol) I found a conversion thing and it says my Dr wants my sugar below 5 when I wake up, but mine is always around 5.8. I hope that makes sense to all of you! lol


----------



## Samah007

hnaturally said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here. I've been on a GD diet and checking my sugars for about a week now and I'm a little frustrated. My sugar is always good after meals, but my morning sugar is ALWAYS high. My Dr wants it below 90, but it's usually around 104. I'm having a bed time snack, but it doesn't make a difference. Does anyone have any advice on how to lower my morning sugar? I really don't want to have to go on medication. :-(

I was in the same situation and ended up having to go on medication. No matter what I did my morning sugars were high. (The doctors also wanted me below 90 in the mornings).


----------



## hnaturally

Samah007 said:


> hnaturally said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new here. I've been on a GD diet and checking my sugars for about a week now and I'm a little frustrated. My sugar is always good after meals, but my morning sugar is ALWAYS high. My Dr wants it below 90, but it's usually around 104. I'm having a bed time snack, but it doesn't make a difference. Does anyone have any advice on how to lower my morning sugar? I really don't want to have to go on medication. :-(
> 
> I was in the same situation and ended up having to go on medication. No matter what I did my morning sugars were high. (The doctors also wanted me below 90 in the mornings).Click to expand...

I think that's what I'll end up needing. What did they put you on, if you don't mind me asking? They told me the name of what they'd put me on, but I don't remember. I think it started with a "G."


----------



## Samah007

hnaturally said:


> Samah007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hnaturally said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm new here. I've been on a GD diet and checking my sugars for about a week now and I'm a little frustrated. My sugar is always good after meals, but my morning sugar is ALWAYS high. My Dr wants it below 90, but it's usually around 104. I'm having a bed time snack, but it doesn't make a difference. Does anyone have any advice on how to lower my morning sugar? I really don't want to have to go on medication. :-(
> 
> I was in the same situation and ended up having to go on medication. No matter what I did my morning sugars were high. (The doctors also wanted me below 90 in the mornings).Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's what I'll end up needing. What did they put you on, if you don't mind me asking? They told me the name of what they'd put me on, but I don't remember. I think it started with a "G."Click to expand...

I was put on Glyburide. It worked for a few weeks and then I ended up on insulin. I'm now taking insulin in the morning before breakfast and before dinner. :wacko:


----------



## mightyspu

hnaturally said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here. I've been on a GD diet and checking my sugars for about a week now and I'm a little frustrated. My sugar is always good after meals, but my morning sugar is ALWAYS high. My Dr wants it below 90, but it's usually around 104. I'm having a bed time snack, but it doesn't make a difference. Does anyone have any advice on how to lower my morning sugar? I really don't want to have to go on medication. :-(
> 
> Edit: I've been reading some of this thread and I see that everyone else seems to measure their sugar differently from me! (Am I the only one from the US? lol) I found a conversion thing and it says my Dr wants my sugar below 5 when I wake up, but mine is always around 5.8. I hope that makes sense to all of you! lol

Hi! welcome along! I know what you mean about not wanting to go on meds, I am avoiding them, but feel that it might not be be long until I need them. 

What is your bed time snack?


----------



## marley79

hnaturally said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new here. I've been on a GD diet and checking my sugars for about a week now and I'm a little frustrated. My sugar is always good after meals, but my morning sugar is ALWAYS high. My Dr wants it below 90, but it's usually around 104. I'm having a bed time snack, but it doesn't make a difference. Does anyone have any advice on how to lower my morning sugar? I really don't want to have to go on medication. :-(
> 
> Edit: I've been reading some of this thread and I see that everyone else seems to measure their sugar differently from me! (Am I the only one from the US? lol) I found a conversion thing and it says my Dr wants my sugar below 5 when I wake up, but mine is always around 5.8. I hope that makes sense to all of you! lol

Hi - under 5 is genrally what my doctor wants (I'm uk) thanks for the conversion because I don't understand the other numbers. I totally understand not wanting to go on meds and do it naturally but you do get to the point were that can be more stressful - if you did do meds you'd probably only need one tablet on an evening to help your morning sugars and because you're in your third tri - not too long to go and you may be able to maintain on that until delivery. However, of course if you can do diet alone then that is fab. I think ultimatly it is better though to be on meds and get sugars well within than to tough it out and not get there on diet. I take metformin and it was a relief when i started to take it - but felt the same about not wanitng to. x


----------



## madmae

I've just got back from the hospital. My appt was supposed to be 11.50 so we had to leave here at 11. But the clinic was running an hr late. So by the time it was an hr late I had to test my sugars as I was starting to feel ill and they were in the 4's so I had to have something to eat there and then....luckily I had something in my bag. By the time I managed to get lunch (just before 2) the shaking had started.

The upshot is that I am now on background insulin as well as novorapid. I have to start tomo at breakfast and am straight onto 12 units. The consultant who was brought in said its not a matter of if I have to inject that twice a day but when. I now have to test my sugars before and after meals so 6 times a day.

After I have the baby I will be tested again at 6 weeks but not a fasting test but another GTT as he suspects that because of how early and how hard its hit in that I have developed diabetes. Though he doesn't want me to worry to much about that now but to concentrate on the GD.

Again they are more than happy for me to up the novorapid as needed but not the background. The hope is that if I have that in my system I can reduce the amount of novorapid I need per meal......but at the mo I have just had to up it on lunch and dinner from 8 to 10 units.

I asked about why on different days after eating the same thing my numbers were so different and all they could say was that so many factors will affect it that its hard to know.

I have to see the consultant again in 3 weeks....but he has a clinic at my local hospital so that'll save a trip up to the district hospital. Then I have my first growth scan which is on my birthday. All 3 were booked at the same time and they will get my clinic appts for those days too.


----------



## hnaturally

samah007 - That's what they said they would put me on. I know whatever they decide will keep my sugars in line and be best for the baby, so I just have to keep focusing on that!

mightyspu - my bed time snack is never the same, but my morning numbers always are lol. On different nights I've had a banana w/ peanut butter, a small bowl of cereal, some chicken from that night's dinner, a turkey burger (no bun) from that night's dinner, oatmeal, or a sugar free pudding (I know, sweeteners are bad :-( ) 

marley79 - I know you're right. I'm sure I'll feel better about it once/if I actually start the meds, it's just the idea that scares me. If my numbers haven't improved by next week (and it doesn't look like they will) I will call my doc to see what she wants to do. I'm glad people understand where I'm coming from :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

hnaturally said:


> samah007 - That's what they said they would put me on. I know whatever they decide will keep my sugars in line and be best for the baby, so I just have to keep focusing on that!
> 
> mightyspu - my bed time snack is never the same, but my morning numbers always are lol. On different nights I've had a banana w/ peanut butter, a small bowl of cereal, some chicken from that night's dinner, a turkey burger (no bun) from that night's dinner, oatmeal, or a sugar free pudding (I know, sweeteners are bad :-( )
> 
> marley79 - I know you're right. I'm sure I'll feel better about it once/if I actually start the meds, it's just the idea that scares me. If my numbers haven't improved by next week (and it doesn't look like they will) I will call my doc to see what she wants to do. I'm glad people understand where I'm coming from :hugs:

How about sticking to one set snack at bedtime as a trial, pick something low GI to nibble on and see how that does?


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> hnaturally said:
> 
> 
> samah007 - That's what they said they would put me on. I know whatever they decide will keep my sugars in line and be best for the baby, so I just have to keep focusing on that!
> 
> mightyspu - my bed time snack is never the same, but my morning numbers always are lol. On different nights I've had a banana w/ peanut butter, a small bowl of cereal, some chicken from that night's dinner, a turkey burger (no bun) from that night's dinner, oatmeal, or a sugar free pudding (I know, sweeteners are bad :-( )
> 
> marley79 - I know you're right. I'm sure I'll feel better about it once/if I actually start the meds, it's just the idea that scares me. If my numbers haven't improved by next week (and it doesn't look like they will) I will call my doc to see what she wants to do. I'm glad people understand where I'm coming from :hugs:
> 
> How about sticking to one set snack at bedtime as a trial, pick something low GI to nibble on and see how that does?Click to expand...

What works for me (at the mo -lol) is a supper of a slice of wholemeal seeded toast with cheese and a glass of milk. i would think the banana and the cereal are prob not great - I know some people are fine on them but most diabetics I know can't touch banana and struggle with cereal. I know the same can be said for some poeple and bread but worth a try. x


----------



## hnaturally

The banana and cereal haven't been bad for me, the numbers are the same in the morning no matter what I eat. Only one of my tests from the 3 hr was high (and just barely) and I've found that I really don't have trouble with what I eat. I wasn't sure I was even diagnosed correctly, but then the fasting numbers were a little high. I'll try and stick to protein for bed time snack and see if that works. *Sigh* I think I'm probably headed for medication. I know it won't be as bad as I think, though! Thanks for all of the input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## HellBunny

Aww thanks Mightyspu is it ok if i use it?x


----------



## mightyspu

Go ahead :)


----------



## madmae

So I had my first dose of Levemir today. 12 units at breakfast along with 16 units of novorapid. My fasting numbers were 5.8 and after my normal breaky it was 8.9....so a bit better but no where near what we need it to be. But just before lunch I did start to feel the shakes starting and my pre-lunch reading was 4.3 (so pleased I'd had a snack between the two as well) and after lunch (a massive carvery.....pig time) was 10.

I think my fasting numbers were so high as I had an awful nights sleep due to heartburn and I was a bit worried about taking the Levemir.

I got really annoyed at the hospital pharmacy yesterday. I was prescribed 5 pens of novorapid and they decided to just give me 3 (not the first time they've done this). The pharmacist looked shocked when I questioned if this was what was prescribed by the consultant and said no but how many units did I use a day. Told them it was over 50 a day now and raising...so she just said...well that's all we have you'll have to go to your GP. Now this is the major hospital for the district and the prescriptions can't be filled other than at the hospital....so you'd think they'd have a decent stock of insulin in.


----------



## mightyspu

I can't believe they thought it would be ok to give out less than what was on the script! It's on there for a reason! What are you having to do to get the rest?


----------



## madmae

I'll go to my GP. That's not a problem really as it'll mean she'll do me a repeat and I can do an online request when I need it and get it sent straight to the chemist. It was just the attitude of the pharmacist as to why would I need so much insulin. I swear they think they know better than the consultant. What they've given me won't last until my next appt so it's just as well I can go to my GPs. Actually my GP is a real sweetie. I popped into the surgery to see if she could do me a prescription for the lancets for the monitor and the receptionist was great and said she'd sort it. DH went to pick it up today and get it filled and when I looked at the repeat she's put the test strips on....so even though I haven't asked for them this time I can just do a repeat request online and get them no problem. I think though when I go see her to get the insulin prescription (don't think I can get away with just asking the receptionist to sort that) I'll ask her to also prescribe a massive bottle of gaviscon. I am drinking the stuff like its going out of fashion at the mo.


----------



## mightyspu

Me too, I've recently moved so registered at a new GPs. They prescribed me a tiny bottle, its not lasted the week!


----------



## madmae

Thank goodness for the maternity excemption certificate lol


----------



## mightyspu

Oh god yes! Save us a fortune!


----------



## HellBunny

I really do think sleep makes a difference, on the night i have a couple of broken hours i'm over 6mmol on waking, though when i've had around 6 hours straight i'm around a 5mmol, also i've noticed if i have a low sugar biscuit before bed my fasting numbers are abit better.

My pharmacists are getting fed up with me phoning up for more test strips, i'm waiting for the telling off! Will be ringing them again tomorrow :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

How many times a day do you guys test? I don't get my monitor until Thursday. :shrug:

I've cut out all sweets (not that I had that many to begin with) and am having lean protein, fruit, veggies, yogurt, cottage cheese, multigrain bread, etc. and also eating small meals or snacks every 2-3 hours so that I'm never eating too much food all in one sitting. I've also been exercising. Anxious to see what my levels are but then again I can't obsess about it, it's not going to do any good anyway.


----------



## mightyspu

I'm testing 4 times a day at different times. Not on meds (yet)


----------



## HellBunny

When on diet control i tested 4x a day but now on insulin i test around 6 times x


----------



## hakunamatata

Are there any monitors that are less painful?


----------



## HellBunny

hakunamatata said:


> Are there any monitors that are less painful?

Which one do you use?
Mine is the bayer contour microlet 2, you can change the settings x


----------



## mightyspu

It's a very brief jab, its over with so quickly and hurts only for a nanosecond. You test on the side of the tip of your finger as that's apparently less painful and gets better results. I was very apprehensive when I first tested (I'm not great with needles) but its really not so bad.


----------



## madmae

hakunamatata said:


> How many times a day do you guys test? I don't get my monitor until Thursday. :shrug:

I'm now testing 6 times a day. My monitor is an optium xceed.


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> It's a very brief jab, its over with so quickly and hurts only for a nanosecond. You test on the side of the tip of your finger as that's apparently less painful and gets better results. I was very apprehensive when I first tested (I'm not great with needles) but its really not so bad.

I agree definitely the side of your finger....but I have learnt from experience don't go to close to the nail cos that hurts like crazy.


----------



## HellBunny

Is anyone else terrified their baby is going to be really massive? We have had a growth spurt in the past week and my bump has easily doubled and i've gained 4lbs, my numbers aren't perfect but they aren't too high either (i did have a bad day last week where i had hardly any sleep which seemed to really affect the readings) i sometimes get a reading of 8mmol also. Jayden was 8lb 6oz but from week 34 my readings were perfect (i was diet control) this time i can't seem to get them normal, i go too low then it goes high when i try and raise it abit.


----------



## mightyspu

Well Jack was 9lb 6oz, and not GD, so I've always believed I'd have a big baby again. I'm obviously worried that he's going to be huuuuuger, but ill worry about that after the next growth scan. Whens your next one?


----------



## hakunamatata

Are most doctors open to you having a c-section if the baby is 10 or more pounds? I'm terrified of that too, I can't imagine popping out a giant baby! :wacko:


----------



## HellBunny

mightyspu said:


> Well Jack was 9lb 6oz, and not GD, so I've always believed I'd have a big baby again. I'm obviously worried that he's going to be huuuuuger, but ill worry about that after the next growth scan. Whens your next one?


Ah this gives me hope, my friends baby was 10lb 3oz and she didn't have diabetes either. My scan is on April the 3rd so not too far away :) when is yours?


----------



## madmae

My first son was 9lb8 and honestly he was a quick easy birth


----------



## mightyspu

Hellbunny, I think we did this before didn't we? Have a scan on the same day? Mines the 3rd too! 

Apparently bigger babies are easier to push out, gravity lends a hand there. Hakuna, am on my phone, so can't see where you are from, but in the UK they'll scan you to see how big the baby is getting. Their heads stay roughly the same, its the shoulders that get bigger with GD, and that cause problems with delivery. They estimate shoulder width by measuring the baby's tummy. If that's measuring big then they may look at a section. 

(I should also add that,although J was big, he was still a section. But this was because my labour didn't progress.)


----------



## marley79

Hellbunny and mightyspy - I have my growthscan on the 3rd April too - so looks like a tripple whammy, we'll have to report back on our hopefully not HUGE monsters! :0)

As for c-section question - yes you can have c-section related to growth. I did last time but it's not a size issue (my girl was only 7lb13) it's more a shape issue. Big babies are easier to birth too. My friend had over a 10lb at home. With the c-section it is when they are big in a certain area (shoulders - seen on scans by a big tummy) as they can get stuck. It's called shoulder dystocia and can be very serious on delivery. because of shape that is why you have 10lbers pass through fine (if their weight is evenly spread) and yet you can have a little 6lber get stuck if all their weight is around their shoulders.
I'm hoping this one isn't too big and I can try some sort of vbac - possibly induced. Roll on the 3rd :0) :0) :0)


----------



## madmae

So how are we all doing?

Its been interesting testing my sugars 6 times a day and quite handy as it means I have been able to tailor my insulins units somewhat. Last night before dinner my reading was 7.6 so instead of 10 units I upped it to 12 and an hr after it was 5.4. Despite the extra with the Levemir in the mornings my readings are still so high after breakfast. And my fasting numbers are creeping up. 5.6 before breakfast.....18 units of novorapid and after it was 11.1. I guess I shall see what its like tomo and if its that high again I'll up it to 20 units. I did find out though that bananas are not a good idea for me. I was testing yesterday and as they were getting quite low I grabbed a banana and tested again later and it was sky high....so its good to be able to figure these things out slowly.


----------



## mightyspu

Here's to 3 decent sized babies on the 3rd! 

Madmae, glad you're making some sense of your numbers. We might all get the hang of it one day. Then we'll give birth!


----------



## madmae

Yes I strongly suspect the week before we give birth we'll have perfect readings. Sods law really.


----------



## HellBunny

Ahh but apparently i've heard the week before birth is ideal if our numbers are good, i think it lowers the risk of baby being born with low blood sugars or something, i know the week before i had J my numbers were in the 4mmol-5mmol range after meals, GD decided to give me a break i think lol.
Good luck with your growth scans! :) i can't wait now i've got a countdown thing on my desktop, :rofl:


----------



## madmae

My numbers before I had Noah were bad and as a result he needed a glucose drip....so I am praying that this time we can get it sorted and avoid that situation again.


----------



## HellBunny

I'm sure things will be better this time, just try and stay positive xx



Had a horrible day today, for those on insulin/meds the warm weather can cause problems with insulin, i've injected my usual and i've had 4 hypos in the space of 6 hours, i really thought i was ready to collapse at one point i couldn't see/think, it was down to 1.3mmol if o/h hadn't of been there i don't know what would of happened he had to give me the drink. Consumed so much sugar today and my levels haven't gone over 5mmol, just constantly dipped all day despite eating and drinking a shed load to get it up, shame as it was lovely weather i spent most of the day stuck in too scared to go out except for a walk with J and the dog this morning before it all started. Shame the DSN's don't tell you about things like this.

Shaken up and dreading the same happening tomorrow :(
Sorry its a self pity post x


----------



## hakunamatata

Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## butterflydebs

Hellbunny, that sounds horrible, do you suffer hypos a lot ? I don't think mine has gone under 4 yet. I was really bad and had kfc for dinner and was really surprised by level was only 7 after having it. I wonder if the weather had lowered it, plus we did a car boot today so have done quite a bit more than normal x


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks both, its nice the support here :)
I usually go hypo once a day, sometimes i forget and start doing the cleaning and if i've not had a snack it drops but usually not terribly low so i can get it up with 2 slices of toast, today no amount of sugar would get it up it was horrible :(
Interesting as my levels with jayden were pretty good in the middle of summer so maybe thats why i didn't need insulin with him? i'm going to really lower my amounts tomorrow and see if it helps, i really need to nip in to town plus with the warm weather i hate staying indoors lol. Kfc sounds nice around now! :)


----------



## AliGirl

That's interesting what you say about the heat. This weekend I've had about 3 real sugar dips and felt really bad. I'm wondering if it's because of the heat? Maybe I need to reduce my insulin when it's warmer?


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Hellbunny that sounds awful! Hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## HellBunny

It must defo be the weather, i had a google and lots of ladies seem the same especially during pregnancy, either their levels are alot higher or alot lower. Roll on the scan, at least thats something to focus on :)


----------



## madmae

wow Hellbunny that sounds so scary. Really hope you're feeling better now. I didn't know the weather affected insulin.....will have to look into that a bit more and see what's suggested. My numbers have been high all day which tends to make me very tired and sleepy so not been a great day but nowhere near as bad as Hellbunnys.


----------



## Nursedebbie

I have another growth scan on the 3rd of April too. I was diagnosed at 28weeks, two weeks of controlling with diet but no luck. I'm on 3 metformn tablets a day. I hate the testing -7 times a day!


----------



## swood9

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well! So I've been upping my long acting insulin two units every two days since tuesday...and my numbers have just been rising and rising! Ugh, I'm so frustrated, I squirted a few tears last night to OH about how I do what the doctors say, and it continues to rise. So I am sure they will put me on mealtime insulin this Tuesday...anything to get these numbers down!!

Some better news, my baby showers are not til mid next month, so OH and I have refrained from any real baby shopping, but a friend stopped by with a bunch of baby stuff for us. It lifted my spirits, and OH and I played with it for a while today. It makes the apartment feel better and reminds me what I'm doing this for. My lo <3.


----------



## Minkel23

Have been controlling my GD with exercise (ie walking once or twice a day) and diet (low carb-low sugar) and it seems to be paying off... they're letting me get to my due date! My numbers have been getting harder to control (they're creeping up and up) but so far, so good. One more scan, one more GD clinic to attend and then it will be time for my induction. I've brought baby back into the 'average' and 'safe' size levels (according to my last growth scan) through controlling my GD... I never thought I would be grateful to have been diagnosed with GD, but better to know than that not know and have baby exposed to sugar and over-size. Hoping now to keep my numbers under 7.8 for the remainder of my pregnancy... good luck to everybody else... its a hard slog, but we'll all hopefully have our babies to show for our hard work soon enough.x


----------



## marley79

Nursedebbie said:


> I have another growth scan on the 3rd of April too. I was diagnosed at 28weeks, two weeks of controlling with diet but no luck. I'm on 3 metformn tablets a day. I hate the testing -7 times a day!

another one - that's four of us. I'm on metfromin too - 3 tabs a day.


----------



## marley79

Minkel23 said:


> Have been controlling my GD with exercise (ie walking once or twice a day) and diet (low carb-low sugar) and it seems to be paying off... they're letting me get to my due date! My numbers have been getting harder to control (they're creeping up and up) but so far, so good. One more scan, one more GD clinic to attend and then it will be time for my induction. I've brought baby back into the 'average' and 'safe' size levels (according to my last growth scan) through controlling my GD... I never thought I would be grateful to have been diagnosed with GD, but better to know than that not know and have baby exposed to sugar and over-size. Hoping now to keep my numbers under 7.8 for the remainder of my pregnancy... good luck to everybody else... its a hard slog, but we'll all hopefully have our babies to show for our hard work soon enough.x

that's great news you can go to 40 weeks - well done on the control. hopefully it will be a quicker induction at that stage (or fingers crossed you go naturally before induction). i'm hoping to get them to agree to 39 weeks.


----------



## Minkel23

marley79 said:


> Minkel23 said:
> 
> 
> Have been controlling my GD with exercise (ie walking once or twice a day) and diet (low carb-low sugar) and it seems to be paying off... they're letting me get to my due date! My numbers have been getting harder to control (they're creeping up and up) but so far, so good. One more scan, one more GD clinic to attend and then it will be time for my induction. I've brought baby back into the 'average' and 'safe' size levels (according to my last growth scan) through controlling my GD... I never thought I would be grateful to have been diagnosed with GD, but better to know than that not know and have baby exposed to sugar and over-size. Hoping now to keep my numbers under 7.8 for the remainder of my pregnancy... good luck to everybody else... its a hard slog, but we'll all hopefully have our babies to show for our hard work soon enough.x
> 
> that's great news you can go to 40 weeks - well done on the control. hopefully it will be a quicker induction at that stage (or fingers crossed you go naturally before induction). i'm hoping to get them to agree to 39 weeks.Click to expand...

I am hoping to go into labour naturally beforehand... but it's my first baby so my doctor said I shouldn't get my hopes up. I'm just pleased they're letting me go to my due date now rather than inducing me at 38 weeks (like they originally planned). How far off 39 weeks are you? Are you optimistic?x


----------



## HellBunny

I can't wait til they tell me for sure whats happening with labour/induction etc, they originally said 38 weeks so i'm set on that lol.
Had a better day today, numbers after meals were, 7.7, 7.8 and 5.6 thats with only a few units, is 7.8 really too high?


----------



## madmae

I am sure I was told 7.8 or under....or was it 7.6.....I can't remember but its not that high at all.

My numbers today were 6.6, 6.7 and 6.2....I am so relieved that I have had at least one good day...though I could have done without the 2 hypos that went with it. I was expecting far worse seeing as the bloody heartburn had me up most of the night.....I even ended up eating a bowl of cereal at about 3.30am.


----------



## marley79

Minkel23 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minkel23 said:
> 
> 
> Have been controlling my GD with exercise (ie walking once or twice a day) and diet (low carb-low sugar) and it seems to be paying off... they're letting me get to my due date! My numbers have been getting harder to control (they're creeping up and up) but so far, so good. One more scan, one more GD clinic to attend and then it will be time for my induction. I've brought baby back into the 'average' and 'safe' size levels (according to my last growth scan) through controlling my GD... I never thought I would be grateful to have been diagnosed with GD, but better to know than that not know and have baby exposed to sugar and over-size. Hoping now to keep my numbers under 7.8 for the remainder of my pregnancy... good luck to everybody else... its a hard slog, but we'll all hopefully have our babies to show for our hard work soon enough.x
> 
> that's great news you can go to 40 weeks - well done on the control. hopefully it will be a quicker induction at that stage (or fingers crossed you go naturally before induction). i'm hoping to get them to agree to 39 weeks.Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping to go into labour naturally beforehand... but it's my first baby so my doctor said I shouldn't get my hopes up. I'm just pleased they're letting me go to my due date now rather than inducing me at 38 weeks (like they originally planned). How far off 39 weeks are you? Are you optimistic?xClick to expand...

Well even though it's my second baby - induction and vaginally wise it's my first - so I'm in the same boat as you - just hoping for a spontaneous labour Apprarently if you've had a vaginal birth before then things are quicker. You should get your consultant to do some stretch and sweeps starting as early as possible to try and encourage natural labour to start. I see them again on tuesday but it was suggested last time that I could have a stretch and sweep starting at 36 weeks (as that one is very unlikely to put me in labour - but it could help ready the cervix). From 37 weeks I will have one every three days. they don't know yet that I want to go to 39 weeks so will chat to them about it. I'm also going to use evening primrose oil myself and lots of natural induction with the hubby (lol). I'm 27 weeks tommorrow - so about 10 weeks before i start trying to get baby moving. I won't be able to have a full blown induction because my previous birth was c-section so I'm hoping to help things as much as possible-really want a vaginal birth. How did you persuade them to let you go to 40? Are you having extra checks? Are you diet only? Any tips gratefully recieved I always think I'lll go and tell them this and that then get nervous when I'm in with the consultant and go to pot. xxxx


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> I can't wait til they tell me for sure whats happening with labour/induction etc, they originally said 38 weeks so i'm set on that lol.
> Had a better day today, numbers after meals were, 7.7, 7.8 and 5.6 thats with only a few units, is 7.8 really too high?

I don't think the 7s are that bad - I was told get worried when they are always 8s and 9s.
When do you find out the defo plans hellbunny - will it be after tues growth scan? It's quite exciting to finally know - as can start getting excited. xxxx


----------



## Minkel23

My partner and I decided from the start we were going to get to 40 weeks (unless I went into labour naturally beforehand). We asked the consultant from the beginning if he would let us get to May 2nd (my due date) and he kept saying no, it has to be 38 weeks. Eventually though, he said that because my numbers have been between 5.4-7.8 consistently (I'm working really hard to keep good numbers without medication- filling in food diaries, walking, drinking shed-loads of water and de-caf teas and coffee) he'll let me get to 40 weeks provided everything at my next scan is good (mid-April). 

I've been following quite a tough low-carb, low-sugar diet but am still eating plenty to make sure I get all the calories I need. I measure my food out so I know how many carbs I need per meal, I snack every two hours to keep my sugar levels from peaking, and I eat plenty of protein. I have the occasional treat, but it tends to be frozen yoghurt or a dark chocolate wafer. I've gone cold turkey on cakes, muffins, iced coffees and take out food. If we go out to dinner we go somewhere where I can get a salad with protein. 

One thing my MW and consultant aren't prepared to do is a stretch and sweep on me. They've made that very clear and I can't persuade them otherwise... so I'll be trying loads of natural remedies to get me into labour from 37 weeks onwards. 

Don't panic when you meet with your consultant- just ask them all your questions and keep pressing them to let you get to 40 weeks (unless you absolutely have to be induced at 38 weeks, for the safety of baby).

I just can't wait to have my baby boy now.x


----------



## marley79

Minkel23 said:


> My partner and I decided from the start we were going to get to 40 weeks (unless I went into labour naturally beforehand). We asked the consultant from the beginning if he would let us get to May 2nd (my due date) and he kept saying no, it has to be 38 weeks. Eventually though, he said that because my numbers have been between 5.4-7.8 consistently (I'm working really hard to keep good numbers without medication- filling in food diaries, walking, drinking shed-loads of water and de-caf teas and coffee) he'll let me get to 40 weeks provided everything at my next scan is good (mid-April).
> 
> I've been following quite a tough low-carb, low-sugar diet but am still eating plenty to make sure I get all the calories I need. I measure my food out so I know how many carbs I need per meal, I snack every two hours to keep my sugar levels from peaking, and I eat plenty of protein. I have the occasional treat, but it tends to be frozen yoghurt or a dark chocolate wafer. I've gone cold turkey on cakes, muffins, iced coffees and take out food. If we go out to dinner we go somewhere where I can get a salad with protein.
> 
> One thing my MW and consultant aren't prepared to do is a stretch and sweep on me. They've made that very clear and I can't persuade them otherwise... so I'll be trying loads of natural remedies to get me into labour from 37 weeks onwards.
> 
> Don't panic when you meet with your consultant- just ask them all your questions and keep pressing them to let you get to 40 weeks (unless you absolutely have to be induced at 38 weeks, for the safety of baby).
> 
> I just can't wait to have my baby boy now.x

I can't beleive they are happy to induce you at say 38 weeks but not do a stretch and sweep at that time - surely its the lesser intervention so surely better. My mws also said no way to sweeps but did say it can be done at the hospital to which consultant agreed.
Sounds like you are tackling GD really well and good on you for wanting to go to your date - every mum has to do what is right for them - i wish I had the strength in my last pregnancy as I was diet alone to do that but I found out late and just didn't have the time to get my head around what they were telling me, then my daughter was huge i the shoulders and it was c-sec - but I wish I'd had the space to consider things - even though for safety would have prob made same decisions but I have serious hangups over my birth with her because I didn't feel in control. Will defo try to be more assertive with them - see them next tues when I have first growth scan.
when's you due date/
By the way your hubbie sounds v supportive - mine is but is really quiet when we meet with the consultant :dohh:
x


----------



## HellBunny

I think i will have to up it :( i reduced due to hot weather again but my numbers were 7.0, 7.8 and 8.8, so i think its a case of constant testing to avoid the lows but its so difficult as i have no awareness these days, though i've had 2 days free of hypos so hopefully if it dips low again i will get some warning lol.

Madmae thanks, i think they say 7.8 here though i just panic when it gets over 7, i just try and remind myself when pregnant with Jayden they still didn't give me my result back until 34 weeks and i was drinking loads of lucozade everyday, so imagining my numbers would of been around 12mmol constant, he was healthy though so it gives me hope me getting the odd 7 or 8 even :)

Marley79 I should be told for sure on the 35 week scan appointment as that is my last one i think, it will be nice as i can aim for a set date :)


----------



## madmae

I don't think the odd one will hurt....its when they're constantly high that its a worry. 

Not sure if it takes a few days for the background insulin to make a difference but the last 2 days out of 6 meal readings 5 have been perfect....though I have been very close to hypos quite a few times. My poor, poor fingers are getting so sore now. But I do feel as though we might be getting there slowly which is a big relief.


----------



## HellBunny

Thats great news! :) The finger pricking is a pain, my sides of fingers all have dots on them lol


----------



## hakunamatata

This is probably a dumb question but when do the docs generally push for early induction? What exactly is it based on? I talked to my midwife today and she said that they won't induce early unless it's medically necessary but I should have asked her to clarify what medically necessary means.


----------



## swood9

hakunamatata said:


> This is probably a dumb question but when do the docs generally push for early induction? What exactly is it based on? I talked to my midwife today and she said that they won't induce early unless it's medically necessary but I should have asked her to clarify what medically necessary means.

I spoke with my doc today about this and she pretty much said that she won't induce unless it falls under the normal guidelines for needing induction on a non-diabetic pg. IDK if that's what your midwife meant, but it took me for surprise. She said that if the possibility for shoulder dystocia is looking high, then she will offer me the option of a c section but not until due date time. I was a bit confused, as I had hoped I would be monitored a little more...or something. Just make sure to ask, or give her a call? 


I posted this in another thread, but I figured I'd post it in here too as some of you have an idea what my diabetes journey has looked like. Is it possible that insulin just doesn't work for me at all?? I have been on long acting insulin for a few weeks now due to gd, and it has not helped. No matter how I raise my insulin dosage, the numbers slowly climb. Today I was prescribed mealtime insulin, and I have taken it with lunch and dinner.

I'm prescribed 1 unit every 15 carbs, and I count my carbs as meticulously as possible. After each meal, I got the two highest readings I've ever had! Quite a bit higher than my normal highs. It seems to have confirmed my suspicion with the long acting, that it doesn't help or possibly even has my numbers rising?? Even OH was stunned with my numbers. 
Now I've tried to research this, and I know that I'm no miracle who is defying the laws of medical science...but WHAT ON EARTH! I can't find anything that would cause me to react to the insulin this way. I just want to get my numbers down and keep LO safe. Has anyone heard of or experienced this? Perhaps I missed something while I was searching for a possible explanation? Either way I am calling my Endo's office asap tomorrow. Don't know what else to do...


----------



## marley79

Normal pregnant ladies are advised to be induced by 42 weeks because the placenta ages and the risk of stillbirth increases dramatically at that gestation. Because of higher blood sugars, GD mum's placentas age quicker and so the start of that risk moves forward by 4 weeks - hence offering induction at 38 weeks. many doctors stick to this protocol as they beleive risks too great. 
Some will allow a well controlled Mum to go to 39 weeks and I think it would be hard to find a consultant that would let a Mum go beyond her due date. 
This is what I've been told by my consultant but would be interested on other thoughts from other's specialists or own thoguhts.
Delivery is never normally done early because of the big baby risk - if the baby was showing to be big in the shoulders then they would porbably advise c-section but again around similar gestation - some prefer to do sections at 39 weeks to help reduce respiratory distress by allowing the baby another week to mature their lungs. I was c-sec at 38+4 for this reason with my daughter.
Of course consultant wishes don't have to be your own. I'm in a muddle at the moment of wanting to go longer than 38 weeks to increase chance of spontaneous labour but also feel scared to push it too long.


----------



## TTC36

I've been reading up a lot on the various risks and interventions associated with this diagnosis, mostly to parse out the fear mongering from the genuine risks/concerns that are worth paying attention to. 

One of the things that has had me really curious as well is the nearly unilateral push to induce early, usually around 38 weeks (something I found very upsetting, as induction is often more painful and carries a number of risks including increased likelihood of C-section delivery, which is itself the riskiest way to give birth). I've read of a few justifications for early induction, most often macrosomnia, chance of stillbirth and placental deterioration. 

Macrosomnia is a genuine concern, though it appears that many women with intervention (diet, drugs) tend to head this off (and in fact, it is not uncommon for women to give birth to lower weight babies due to early delivery and tight controls of BS and diet). Even heavy intervention and management often fail to accurately predict the size of the baby, so it seems like the default position is tight control of the delivery via induction.

The association between placental deterioration and GD is not well researched, and this claim seems very fuzzy. From what I have read, placental deterioration is 'slightly higher' when exogenous insulin is administered; in other words, those who had T1/T2 before PG are at a marginally higher risk of this happening (though there doesn't appear to be any statistically significant jump in risk that I can find), because of the stress the added insulin and fluctuating blood sugar levels places on the placenta. It seems like GD gets lumped in with with this data....again, from what I have read, the literature doesn't establish that this is a genuine/consistent risk for women with GD (particularly because onset is much later, and those fluctuations are shorter in duration). 

I have also read that fluctuating hormone levels in the last 'few' weeks of pregnancy (4-6 weeks) can lead to women's BS levels normalizing. This is also not well researched, but some doctors assumed this was a sign of placental deterioration. This has been challenged based on that data (women experiencing this with provably healthy placentas), and now a number of physicians/midwives think that this is a reflection of the normal change in the output of progesterone leading up to delivery (one site called progesterone one "of the most strongly-diabetogenic hormones in gd"). Therefore, normalizing levels may not be a sign of a problem, and further, may be a sign that urgent induction is not required. 

Finally, the risk of stillbirth totally freaked me out, but I couldn't find any research that could conclusively determine this (just the odd user comment and doctor fear mongering seemingly aimed at compelling maternal compliance with control of labour). Again, it seems like there is residual 'risk' attached to GD, based on data generated from women with preexisting Type 1/2 diabetes (much like the whole neurological harm risk, which is something associated with first trimester development, when women do not have GD). Overall risk of stillbirth is around 1%, and one study found that women with high BMI and of advanced maternal age (both of which are seen as risk factors for GD) had a slightly increased risk of 1.4% (another study could find no statistical difference). 

I totally understand if some people feel differently about some of this stuff, but for me, it was important to not get excessively caught up in the terror around risks (and to maintain some control over this really natural process) - I wonder sometimes how much harm the stress this diagnosis actually causes! I know someone who had a natural birth with GD (after having already had a child while undiagnosed with GD, which did result in a large baby and shoulder distocia), who was on medication and strict diet control. So it is possible without induction! At the same time, it's something each person needs to consider in consultation with their support team. For me it's all about appreciating the potential risks, but also thinking critically and continuing to trust my intuition (and the experiences of other women!). 

Sorry for the ramble!


----------



## marley79

It's good to hear your thoughts ttc36 - I also have been looking at lots of stuff that i can find. mainly on stillbirth risk. Found a lot of studies disagree with each other - some say clear risk others its hazy. It's so hard to make informed decisions as women with gd and I do think intutition is very important, sadly I think we all loose that and often doubt ourselves - I do anyway - especially when put under pressure. I'm very envious of women who are able to ignore specialists and mws who push for early induction and do it their way. I wish i had the same confidence - although I'm pushing for a compromise. I don't want to go over 40 weeks and I really wouldn't like intervention that is heavy but can't bear the thought of ignoring their advice and it not been right decision. For me, I really want to avoid another c-section but if I thought it was that route and healthy baby or not - then would take it. just wish I had crystal ball. personally I would love to just await a natural birth but not sure I have the convinction to. I've got lots of deciions to make, so it's great to hear others opinions. thank you x


----------



## madmae

No thank you for rambling TTC36....made for very interesting reading. The blood sugars fluctuating in the last few weeks was very interesting. Last time I had 3 hypos (the only ones) in the week before I had DS. My sugars were high but I do wonder if what I needed was perhaps the gentler background insulin and not so much mealtime insulin. Those hypos would come out of nowhere and for no reason....no exercise or such and they came in hard and fast too. Its something I will keep in mind when I get towards the end with this one. This journey can be incredibly frustrating but it is quite fascinating too.

So after the last 2 days brilliant sugars this morning my after breakfast reading was back up to 10.4......I gave my mums dog a gentle walk after dropping my son off at school and promptly had a hypo....but on the plus side I felt it coming which is an improvement on before.


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm so confused. My MW said that they still wouldn't induce me until 41 weeks despite the GD. Should I be concerned?


----------



## marley79

hakunamatata said:


> I'm so confused. My MW said that they still wouldn't induce me until 41 weeks despite the GD. Should I be concerned?

Don't be concerned at all - I think the important thing is that GD is very indivudal and I am sure they would not tell you they were happy with that if they didn't have good reason. I think often women get upset with medical professionals who blanketly tell everyone the same thing (like induction at 38) even if their Gd is very different from someone else and have very different circumstances. Perhaps your MWs are more informed than some. of course, if you feel concerned ask them why they are happy with that decision but if you are happy and they are don't worry about what other consultants and others do - this is your pregnancy and your baby. x


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm not really for or against early induction. I'm just worried now about this placental aging. I have an appt tomorrow so I'm going to ask about 1,000 questions :haha:


----------



## marley79

hakunamatata said:


> I'm not really for or against early induction. I'm just worried now about this placental aging. I have an appt tomorrow so I'm going to ask about 1,000 questions :haha:

you're same as me then - I have no idea where I stand on the wholething, porbably getting a sorebum form sitting on the fence:dohh:
Do let me know what they say. I've got my next appoint tuesday and as ussual will be asking a zillion things and trying to remmber them all. I usually write them down and they look at me like I'm a wierdo - lol!


----------



## Minkel23

marley79 said:


> Minkel23 said:
> 
> 
> My partner and I decided from the start we were going to get to 40 weeks (unless I went into labour naturally beforehand). We asked the consultant from the beginning if he would let us get to May 2nd (my due date) and he kept saying no, it has to be 38 weeks. Eventually though, he said that because my numbers have been between 5.4-7.8 consistently (I'm working really hard to keep good numbers without medication- filling in food diaries, walking, drinking shed-loads of water and de-caf teas and coffee) he'll let me get to 40 weeks provided everything at my next scan is good (mid-April).
> 
> I've been following quite a tough low-carb, low-sugar diet but am still eating plenty to make sure I get all the calories I need. I measure my food out so I know how many carbs I need per meal, I snack every two hours to keep my sugar levels from peaking, and I eat plenty of protein. I have the occasional treat, but it tends to be frozen yoghurt or a dark chocolate wafer. I've gone cold turkey on cakes, muffins, iced coffees and take out food. If we go out to dinner we go somewhere where I can get a salad with protein.
> 
> One thing my MW and consultant aren't prepared to do is a stretch and sweep on me. They've made that very clear and I can't persuade them otherwise... so I'll be trying loads of natural remedies to get me into labour from 37 weeks onwards.
> 
> Don't panic when you meet with your consultant- just ask them all your questions and keep pressing them to let you get to 40 weeks (unless you absolutely have to be induced at 38 weeks, for the safety of baby).
> 
> I just can't wait to have my baby boy now.x
> 
> I can't beleive they are happy to induce you at say 38 weeks but not do a stretch and sweep at that time - surely its the lesser intervention so surely better. My mws also said no way to sweeps but did say it can be done at the hospital to which consultant agreed.
> Sounds like you are tackling GD really well and good on you for wanting to go to your date - every mum has to do what is right for them - i wish I had the strength in my last pregnancy as I was diet alone to do that but I found out late and just didn't have the time to get my head around what they were telling me, then my daughter was huge i the shoulders and it was c-sec - but I wish I'd had the space to consider things - even though for safety would have prob made same decisions but I have serious hangups over my birth with her because I didn't feel in control. Will defo try to be more assertive with them - see them next tues when I have first growth scan.
> when's you due date/
> By the way your hubbie sounds v supportive - mine is but is really quiet when we meet with the consultant :dohh:
> xClick to expand...

I've been quite cross at the same thought: that they will happily induce me at 38 weeks with medication but won't try a sweep first. I've been researching lots of different ways of going into labour naturally and tonight I'll be starting my RLT regime and from next week will be walking more and eating hot curries! I would love to get to 40 weeks (full term) but still go into labour naturally without induction... but I think I'm wishing on a faint star.

When were you tested for GD with this baby? I hate feeling out of control and so when they diagnosed me I made the decision to be pro-active when it came to my GD. They have said with a second baby they'll test me early... I just want this baby to be born healthily first! The thought of a c-section really worries me.

My OH is very supportive- he's waited years to be a dad (he's older than me) and is very excited by the idea of little one. He is the food police now though!


----------



## AliGirl

Hi everyone. So I went for a scan and to see the consultant today. Baby is measuring right on track and all was great with the scan. So, I was completely floored when the consultant announced that she had booked me in for an induction on Saturday! Apparently it's because my sugar levels are just too high. I asked what the risks of going a bit longer were, and she just kept talking about higher risk of stillbirth.
I really don't know how I feel about this. Obviously I don't want to risk any harm to the baby, but I really wasn't expecting to go so soon. I know it's only 2 weeks early, but I had my heart set on going to my due date, unless baby decided to come sooner of its own accord. The only other option she offered to me was to go another week, but I would have to go to the hospital daily for monitoring. I kind of thought that if I'm going to have to go in daily, I may as well just get on with the birth. I don't really feel like I have much choice in all of this. 

Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## HellBunny

AliGirl said:


> Hi everyone. So I went for a scan and to see the consultant today. Baby is measuring right on track and all was great with the scan. So, I was completely floored when the consultant announced that she had booked me in for an induction on Saturday! Apparently it's because my sugar levels are just too high. I asked what the risks of going a bit longer were, and she just kept talking about higher risk of stillbirth.
> I really don't know how I feel about this. Obviously I don't want to risk any harm to the baby, but I really wasn't expecting to go so soon. I know it's only 2 weeks early, but I had my heart set on going to my due date, unless baby decided to come sooner of its own accord. The only other option she offered to me was to go another week, but I would have to go to the hospital daily for monitoring. I kind of thought that if I'm going to have to go in daily, I may as well just get on with the birth. I don't really feel like I have much choice in all of this.
> 
> Anyone else in a similar situation?


I was told a few weeks ago they were inducing me at 38 weeks, in a way i am glad and hope they stick with it(despite wanting to go into labour myself) i'm just sooo done with this GD lark, everyday is a complete battle and i still can't get a good day of readings despite being diagnosed at 6 weeks pregnant and being on insulin, so although i'd love to go to my due date i'd just prefer to get things over with and have baby safe in arms. The decision is yours though, they can't force you though could you maybe ask for a sweep first? See if it will put your in labour before the induction? xx


----------



## HellBunny

Is anyone else struggling to get a full day of decent numbers? I've just found my log book of readings when pregnant with jayden and they were near perfect! (i was diet controlled) but now i'm on insulin this is an average day and its not improving!
So today was:

before breakfast - 5.9
1hr after breakfast - 3.1
HYPO
have abit of sugary drink and small snack to stop the dip again, check 1 hr later - 9.5
1 hr after lunch - 6.8
half hour later HYPO at 2.3
try and get it up again resulting in another 8mmol or 10mmol
Dinner/Tea - 6.1
HYPO then test a couple of hours later and get an 8mmol

Seems so frustrating, i wonder why i bother injecting, its easier to starve but i tried seriously low carb and i still got 8's and 9's so thats no use plus i'm hungry too and baby isn't getting much nutrition, so i don't know whats more annoying right now :(


----------



## madmae

I know how you feel......breaky was high an hr after but then an hr after that I had a hypo. Sorted that to promptly have another hypo before lunch. Then an hr after dinner my readings were 9.1 when what I ate shouldn't have normally done that. I was telling hubby and he asked what was best so I just said for the baby for me to be low. Yesterday however was perfect....I seem to have 1 perfect day followed by a week or 2 of bad days.


----------



## HellBunny

Its so hardwork, all i want is for my readings to be under 7 but not be lower than 3.5 yet its soooo unachievable it seems and the diabetes team treat everyone like a textbook and assume if you are on insulin then theres no reason why i should get any high readings, they don't seem bothered i've almost collapsed numerous times, just get the whole "keep injecting as you do and we will speak again next week" urgh, lol. Rant day today :Rofl:


----------



## madmae

I think we're entitled to rant occasionally.....my fingers are sore...my belly is covered in bruises and loads of little red spots from injecting.....if my sugars are too high and I am knackered and if they're too low I am shaking and feeling ill....but tomorrow is a new day and we'll get up and do the same things again and again for the sake of our babies.....in the hope we'll get it spot on


----------



## HellBunny

Thats the good thing about the end of a day as we can all hope for a better day tomorrow, i'm positive tomorrow we will get perfect readings! We can hope :)


----------



## book.fish2011

Hello all: am new to this discussion since they have just diagnosed me with GD. A brief background about me - I had a cerclage placed due to relatively short cervix and twins and have been on modified bed rest since 16 weeks. Have just reached 24 weeks. This is my second pregnancy. My first one ended in 2010 when my waters broke or no reason at 30 weeks and my boy baby died in nicu eleven days later. 

I didn't have GD the first time. I started this pregnancy at 47 kilos and at 24 weeks, am just 55.5 kilos. Which is a total of about 18 pounds. Am only 5 feet tall. So weight is not the reason behind my GD.

Am poking myself 4 times a day. The fasting reading has always been around 67(sorry I don't know the other unit), but 2 hours after meal it rises to 110. Yesterday after supper my reading was as high as 148. Am quite terrified of this. It's an addition to the scary situation with twins and cerclage and everything that am already in.

Pls pls help me with your valuable suggestions.

I have a question about poking. When I eat and wait for 2 hours to take a reading, is it advisable to have my prenatal vitamins in that time gap?

Thanks


----------



## marley79

AliGirl said:


> Hi everyone. So I went for a scan and to see the consultant today. Baby is measuring right on track and all was great with the scan. So, I was completely floored when the consultant announced that she had booked me in for an induction on Saturday! Apparently it's because my sugar levels are just too high. I asked what the risks of going a bit longer were, and she just kept talking about higher risk of stillbirth.
> I really don't know how I feel about this. Obviously I don't want to risk any harm to the baby, but I really wasn't expecting to go so soon. I know it's only 2 weeks early, but I had my heart set on going to my due date, unless baby decided to come sooner of its own accord. The only other option she offered to me was to go another week, but I would have to go to the hospital daily for monitoring. I kind of thought that if I'm going to have to go in daily, I may as well just get on with the birth. I don't really feel like I have much choice in all of this.
> 
> Anyone else in a similar situation?

sorry just a really quick post as getting ready for interview today. just wanted to say in your case I would ask for a stretch and sweep in stead of indcution - try get that done today, tommorow or day after - give it 48hrs then have another and tell them to book induction for after second sweep. So you'll be 38+4 or something - I think that is fine - it's still 38 weeks. Even if the sweeps don't put u into natral labour they can help ready the cervix and make indcution faster and with less need of other intervention. you can also request a sweep at the start of your induction. Hpe this helps. Of course u can wait to 39 weeks if that is what you wanted to do and maybe go in every other day and have seeps done then?


----------



## madmae

book.fish2011 said:


> Hello all: am new to this discussion since they have just diagnosed me with GD. A brief background about me - I had a cerclage placed due to relatively short cervix and twins and have been on modified bed rest since 16 weeks. Have just reached 24 weeks. This is my second pregnancy. My first one ended in 2010 when my waters broke or no reason at 30 weeks and my boy baby died in nicu eleven days later.
> 
> I didn't have GD the first time. I started this pregnancy at 47 kilos and at 24 weeks, am just 55.5 kilos. Which is a total of about 18 pounds. Am only 5 feet tall. So weight is not the reason behind my GD.
> 
> Am poking myself 4 times a day. The fasting reading has always been around 67(sorry I don't know the other unit), but 2 hours after meal it rises to 110. Yesterday after supper my reading was as high as 148. Am quite terrified of this. It's an addition to the scary situation with twins and cerclage and everything that am already in.
> 
> Pls pls help me with your valuable suggestions.
> 
> I have a question about poking. When I eat and wait for 2 hours to take a reading, is it advisable to have my prenatal vitamins in that time gap?
> 
> Thanks

Hi....I have used a convertor here to look at your numbers https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm

so 67 comes out as 3.7 which is fine but rises to 8.2 after 2 hrs....we're told to check after an hr and if you read back a few of us found our readings were spiking at 2 hrs after being ok at 1. Not sure whether thats normal or not as I generally don't test at 2 hrs. If I were you I'd take the prenatal at the normal time...I can't see that it would make a huge difference to your numbers.

I am so sorry you're going through such a rough time.


----------



## madmae

Just a quick rant.....really cos I can't put it anywhere else...I found out by chance last night that the hotel that my brothers wedding reception is being held in may has double booked their night.....I found out after 11 last night and as it was so late and there was nothing they could do at that time I didn't call them...so in the end sent them a fb pm and then called this morning.....as a result I was awake half the night worrying and then when I did sleep I had the weirdest nightmares so this morning my fasting numbers hit the dreaded 6......so I have ended up upping my novorapid as I can't up my background insulin yet....which means if today is like yesterday I'll be headed for a hypo. Though I do know the most important part of it all is that purely by chance we found out what the hotel has done...luckily this boy has only just booked his party on monday and they booked theirs in January....and the boy knows so it probably won't be much of a shock when he has to change his party day.


----------



## book.fish2011

Thank you Madame. My OB asked me to check after 2 hours. My understanding was that the glucose levels peak soon after a meal but then fall after an hour. Yesterday, the first reading aft supper was 148, approximately 1.45 hours later. I Tested again after 2 hours, the reading was 127. 

Today, exactly 2 hours after breakfast, my reading was 123. That's about 6.83.

Am not obese but pg with wins. In 24 weeks I have put on just about 18 pounds weight. 

Does it look to you like am a candidate for insulin?

Thankyou


----------



## mightyspu

:brat: madmae, what a mare, I hope it's all sorted out, I imagine a wedding booked yonks ago will trump a party, so I imagine you'll be ok. Hope your numbers drop too. :hugs:

Hi Bookfish, have they got you on any special diet to try and control your sugars? A lot of us are on the low GI diet, although different foods effect us in different ways, long grain rice for example is not my friend and porridge sets another ladies' readings into space!

Am sorry you are having such a nightmare of all this, especially as you had a loss last time :hugs:


----------



## madmae

Yes it appears to be all sorted now thanks....bro went to hotel and they're the only ones booked in for that day...so the boy is gonna call the hotel to talk...the only worry now is that he has invited over 300 people and so far 83 have said yes...so hopefully they'll not all turn up as the added complication is that SIL to be works at the local high school and most of the people invited to the wedding are teachers etc....and most of the people this boy invited are teenagers still at school or just left......recipe for disaster right there.....just so glad we found out now and not on the day of the wedding lol.


----------



## mightyspu

True! I'm sure that as the wedding is over a month away, that is plenty of time to cancel the other party guests, otherwise I suggest disguises for some of the wedding guests!


----------



## madmae

Lol well they chose may 4th for the star wars day bit and their invites have them with light sabers...so perhaps all the teacher guests should come as storm troopers lol.

As predicted the hypo hit in a while back....but then my mum did point out to me that I did forget my snack...so my own fault really....I need to make more of an effort to remember my snacks. It gave me the excuse to have a kit kat...well 3 fingers.....not that that was enough....I then had to have 2 dextrose sweets as well before the shaking stopped. Good job I have a prescription for testing strips to pick up...the way I am going through them I'll need another pack next week as well...though with easter weekend I will probably just request them anyway....better safe than sorry.


----------



## mightyspu

Oh my god, kitkat? was it good? It's funny, I can get by with out the sweet stuff, but when someone mentions a chocolate bar of any kind I get all cravey! 

And I never forget snacks, Am constantly nibbling at oatcakes. I bloody love them.

And If I deliver on May 4th, DH wants to call the baby Chewbacca...... :coffee:


----------



## madmae

It was so nice...I know not the best way to raise my sugars but I thought what the hell....though you'd have laughed if you'd have seen me trying to open the wrapper and shaking like a loon lol. In the end my mum had to open it. 

Lol at baby chewbacca.....I may get my babe a little yoda costume to wear to the evening do....it'll look so sweet if he walks about in it.

I can't believe how sore my fingers are at the mo....a couple of them are bruised...I do try and make sure I use different fingers and sides but they hurt at the mo....I did sit there and wonder if you could use other places to get blood but then thought it might look a bit weird if in the middle of a restuarant I pull my shoes and socks off and get blood from my toe lol


----------



## book.fish2011

mightyspu said:


> :brat: madmae, what a mare, I hope it's all sorted out, I imagine a wedding booked yonks ago will trump a party, so I imagine you'll be ok. Hope your numbers drop too. :hugs:
> 
> Hi Bookfish, have they got you on any special diet to try and control your sugars? A lot of us are on the low GI diet, although different foods effect us in different ways, long grain rice for example is not my friend and porridge sets another ladies' readings into space!
> 
> Am sorry you are having such a nightmare of all this, especially as you had a loss last time :hugs:

Hi mightyspu

I will be asked to go on a special diet after I monitor my levels for 2 weeks, that's when I see a nutritionist. 

Is GD difficult to control? Will diet changes help? Thanks


----------



## mightyspu

some people can get through GD on diet control alone, I currently am, not saying it is easy, but then I am a stubborn, change hating shrew at times. :haha: If they were very worried about you, they would have you checking 6 times a day and would have you back in the clinic the next day.

If you like, I can give you a link to a low GI website that I found useful. I'm sure being on bedrest can't help much either as one of the things that helps with GD is exersise/activity. However you have been discovered quite early on, so there is a chance that you can manage it nice and early. :hugs:


----------



## madmae

Even on insulin you do have to modify your diet quite a lot. Sadly there is no stock answer to what you can and can't eat as different foods affect people differently. A banana will send my sugars sky high but a mcdonalds won't.


----------



## HellBunny

You may just be able to control with diet :hugs: with my first it was soo easy, i basically lowered my carb intake and upped my protein, so lots of cheese/eggs/fish/meat :haha: this time its just impossible, i tried going almost zero carb and got to a point where i felt weak with hunger and my numbers were still bad, so insulin was the best option for me though its still difficult and i wish i could just control with diet alone as my numbers were so much better last time round, i still get 7's 8's and above on insulin :/


----------



## AliGirl

> sorry just a really quick post as getting ready for interview today. just wanted to say in your case I would ask for a stretch and sweep in stead of indcution - try get that done today, tommorow or day after - give it 48hrs then have another and tell them to book induction for after second sweep. So you'll be 38+4 or something - I think that is fine - it's still 38 weeks. Even if the sweeps don't put u into natral labour they can help ready the cervix and make indcution faster and with less need of other intervention. you can also request a sweep at the start of your induction. Hpe this helps. Of course u can wait to 39 weeks if that is what you wanted to do and maybe go in every other day and have seeps done then?

Thanks Marley for the advice. I think that after much thought, I have come to the conclusion that if I am going to spend all of next week going to and from the hospital on a daily basis to be prodded and poked, tested and monitored, I may just as well go in and get this baby moving!! Also, my post breakfast reading was 10.6 this morning (after a wholemeal bagel with cream cheese - wtf??) so I think maybe it's time to admit defeat, get the baby out, and get off this damn insulin!!


----------



## HellBunny

I don't get it at all, i had my tea, 1hr later 5.8
Started feeling funny, so tested and 9.8, so thats 3 hours after eating my numbers rose like that? Thats a few times now its rapidly shot up a few hours after eating, i give up!


----------



## madmae

AliGirl said:


> Thanks Marley for the advice. I think that after much thought, I have come to the conclusion that if I am going to spend all of next week going to and from the hospital on a daily basis to be prodded and poked, tested and monitored, I may just as well go in and get this baby moving!! Also, my post breakfast reading was 10.6 this morning (after a wholemeal bagel with cream cheese - wtf??) so I think maybe it's time to admit defeat, get the baby out, and get off this damn insulin!!

Thats how I felt last time and no doubt I will this time by 38 weeks......I really had just had enough....it didn't matter what I did my sugars were almost constantly high and the guilt was horrendous and I was so ready to eat normally.


----------



## hakunamatata

Got my stab kit at the doctor's today, and good news, twice I tested today and my numbers are low! Tonight, my score after dinner was supposed to be under 140 after 1 hour or under 120 after two hours, and my score was 119 after just ONE hour! :bunny: I haven't tested myself fasting yet so hopefully that'll be a good score too. 

ps I don't know if we use different measurements here in the US so it might be hard to compare some numbers?


----------



## hakunamatata

119 mg = 6.6 mmols if I did that right??


----------



## HellBunny

Thats right :) thats great your numbers so far!!
xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Thanks!! I'm so excited, I really, really hope I can keep my numbers low, that way I can go from 4 stabs to 2 stabs a day.


----------



## AliGirl

Madmae - were you induced last time? How was it? I'm a little nervous about tomorrow. But excited too!!


----------



## madmae

AliGirl said:


> Madmae - were you induced last time? How was it? I'm a little nervous about tomorrow. But excited too!!

Yes I was....it wasn't brilliant....it took 3 days. They did 2 doses of prostin over 2 days (they would only do one a day on me) on the 2nd a doc checked me out and said I could be induced but not until the morning as they wanted a fall experienced staff there but he did a hard sweep....lost my plug and that was it. Next day they took me down to delivery and tried to use prostin again...I said no so they broke my waters. As I knew I would be on sliding scale and so bed bound and monitored continuosly I asked for an epi.....first one failed.....2nd one only took on one side....I refused a 3rd....they put me on the drip to start contractions and were unable to turn it up to high as babe became distressed....they were talking about a c section but were waiting to see how his heart did on the lower doses when I told them I either needed the worlds biggest poo or I was having a baby....having just checked me 15 mins before and being 7 they thought no way but he was crowning....so one push and he was there much to all their amazement. They count my labour as from when they started the drip for the drugs so it was classed as 1st stage 3 hrs....2nd stage 1 push. He did end up in scbu next day due to low sugars but they were giving him a chance to bring them up through feeding buthe wouldn't feed after the first breastfeed.

This time when I see the consultant I shall ask him if its possible for me to go straight to waters being broken if they are able as those 2 days walking round that hospital were soooo boring and a complete waste of time.

I must admit I was really excited when I was induced....I was so ready for the pregnancy to be over


----------



## madmae

Well I am 24 weeks today....so officially viable.....my thingy says I have 112 to go....but because I'll be induced at 38 weeks I am actually into double figuers...wahey only 98 more days to go.....so if I have to test my blood 6 times a day that's a minimum of just 588 finger pricks to go.....my poor, poor fingers lol


----------



## AliGirl

Thanks for that. Even though you had to wait a while, it doesn't sound as though the actual birth was too bad. I have a feeling that mine is going to take a while. Baby doesn't seem to be showing any signs of wanting to come yet, so I'm preparing myself for a while just hanging around at the hospital. I'm kind of OK with that (at the moment!!). My husband will be with me, and I'm hoping to be able to just read a bit and relax - until the real pain kicks in, by which stage, hopefully baby will be on its way. We'll see.....are you being induced again this time at 38 weeks?


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> AliGirl said:
> 
> 
> Madmae - were you induced last time? How was it? I'm a little nervous about tomorrow. But excited too!!
> 
> Yes I was....it wasn't brilliant....it took 3 days. They did 2 doses of prostin over 2 days (they would only do one a day on me) on the 2nd a doc checked me out and said I could be induced but not until the morning as they wanted a fall experienced staff there but he did a hard sweep....lost my plug and that was it. Next day they took me down to delivery and tried to use prostin again...I said no so they broke my waters. As I knew I would be on sliding scale and so bed bound and monitored continuosly I asked for an epi.....first one failed.....2nd one only took on one side....I refused a 3rd....they put me on the drip to start contractions and were unable to turn it up to high as babe became distressed....they were talking about a c section but were waiting to see how his heart did on the lower doses when I told them I either needed the worlds biggest poo or I was having a baby....having just checked me 15 mins before and being 7 they thought no way but he was crowning....so one push and he was there much to all their amazement. They count my labour as from when they started the drip for the drugs so it was classed as 1st stage 3 hrs....2nd stage 1 push. He did end up in scbu next day due to low sugars but they were giving him a chance to bring them up through feeding buthe wouldn't feed after the first breastfeed.
> 
> This time when I see the consultant I shall ask him if its possible for me to go straight to waters being broken if they are able as those 2 days walking round that hospital were soooo boring and a complete waste of time.
> 
> I must admit I was really excited when I was induced....I was so ready for the pregnancy to be overClick to expand...

madmae - how come they did the induction slowly with you? The reason i ask is because if I'm allowed to be induced it will be a gentle induction due to prior c-sec.
The two days in hosp before labour were you in a single room or on a ward with lots of other women. At what point do they take u to delivery?


----------



## marley79

AliGirl said:


> Madmae - were you induced last time? How was it? I'm a little nervous about tomorrow. But excited too!!

Good luck aligirl let us know how you get on - sounds liek u've made the right decision for you. Big hugs - not long til you hold your little one. xxx


----------



## madmae

Yes I am being induced again at 38 weeks.

I'm not entirely sure why they did the induction so slowly.....possibly because of the chances of complications they wanted me to labour during the day when the consultants are in. There was one other lady on the ward who like me was on day 2 of induction and the same doc that did my sweep saw her and said the same thing....your waters can be broken so thats what we will do....that was early evening and they took her straight down to delivery to do that and told me I'd be done the next day when everyone was there.

I was on a 6 bed ward for the whole time I was being induced....which is far from the best place to get any sort of rest as there were women coming and going all day and night. So when we were allowed to we were off the ward as much as possible....only going back for monitoring etc. On one night opposite me I had the moaning chav (apologies but that's exactly what she was...on her mobile half the night moaning that they didn't want her to go due to having a bleed....phoning her partner at work and demanding to know who a woman was who answered and why didn't he tell her a woman worked there etc) a groaner in the bed next to me....she was in very early labour and every time she got a contraction you would have thought she was dying and further up the ward a crier who only ever got out of bed to go outside for a ciggie and just spent the rest of the time in bed crying......it probably wasn't as bad as I am remembering but those flimsy little curtains do nothing to muffle any sounds.

They took me down to delivery on the 3rd morning when they said they'd break my waters and then tried to persuade me to have the 3rd dose of prostin....I believe they will only give the 3rd dose on delivery. I was fully aware that if the 3rd dose had of failed it would have probably have ended in a c section which is why I said no and said I wanted my waters broken.

The actual labour and delivery when it happened was a little fraught and we were very close to a c section but my body just took over and did what it needed to do....but we came out of it fine (after scbu) so I can't complain. The worst part was when I had to go back to the post natal ward after babe was transferred to scbu and hearing all those other babies cry and mine being on the floor below. Though we were lucky and scbu got me a parent room down there within 24 hrs. And he only stayed there so long (5 days) as he lost so much weight...but that was due to reflux....the sugars were sorted with in 24 hrs of him going on a glucose drip.


----------



## marley79

madmae - Oh god I don't like the sound of being on a six person ward for induction - I'm pretty sure that ours is the same. Funny because on one born every minute - the induced ladies always seem to have their own room. Did you stay overnight on the ward? When you said come and go - did you mean you were able to go home at all? or just go to the cafeteria or for a walk. I think I have to be constantly montiored. i also hear they deliberatly slow induction down if labour ward busy, so they can stop start you. You would hope deiabetic mums they would priortise over say if your baby is just being stubborn to come - as I found last time hospital food and diabetes are not good combos.
they really should have consultants during the night - don't like soudn of that - you can't help when you go into labour.
Glad it was a generally positive expereince though.


----------



## marley79

Hypo advice pleeasse!

What is a hypo? Is it when your numbers are really low or when you just suddenly feel shaky etc because your numbers are low. I felt fine and tested my sugars and they were 2.9! Not sure if this is classed as a hypo or not. I immediatly eat some banana and cheese as I had to go get my daughter from nursery and 15 mins later was up to 4.
I had a high this morning of 7.3 - so all in all not good day. But interview yesterday and I am exhausted plus rubbish sleep!

also on metfromin and not insulin and I thought u didn't get on tablets - or is it you just get less?

Getting fed up of sugars now - I didn't even enjoy the banana because it was a case of having to eat quickly.


----------



## madmae

Yes 2.9 is a hypo....we go by the rule of thumb of 4 is the floor....meaning any lower than that and you need to be doing something to raise it.

Yes I was on the ward for 2 nights...coming and going I mean to the ward....walking the corridors and grounds to try and get him moving and eating in the cafeteria. The food they brought to the ward was awful and I think there were 2 choices and neither of them are what I would call even remotely healthy.

I think they probably do have consultants on at night but I think they wanted mine there and that would have been during the day. He came to check up on me when I was on delivery...the diabetic midwife came to see me every day I was in including on delivery to make sure sliding scale was correct. I don't think the normal midwives really knew a lot about gd.


----------



## marley79

OMG can't beleive that noone out my diabetic team has told me that hypos are under 4. I am constantly getting 3s and this is second gd pregnancy. Not good then. I see consultant on tues so will defo be raising this with them. 
seems like they go low then very high - they always said because I wasn't on insulin i wouldn't get hypos -maybe this is why I feel appauling most of the time.
What's the worry with lower sugars?


----------



## madmae

For the baby these lows are better than the highs.....for you obviously the worry is it dropping to low and a coma being the result. That's why you have to be hypo aware. For me it can be shaking that starts normally in my right hand....that tends to start around the 3 mark and obviously the lower the numbers the worse that gets....though a few times I have hit 3 and not had that or anything else. That's the annoying thing about hypos you can go really quite low without any warning. So now if I even feel slightly odd I test....I'm getting through a lot of test strips and my fingers are sore but I have caught a few hypos before they've been to bad.


----------



## HellBunny

I'm doing so rubbish lately, in all honest i think i'm better not on insulin, this is how today went.

before breakfast - 5.6
1hr after breakfast - (18 units novorapid, small bowl porridge) 9.8
tested 30 minutes later as i was going out and wanted to make sure i hadn't dropped without knowing - 10.3 (it had shot up!)

No insulin at lunch i ate, 1 wholemeal sandwich with cheese/mayo filling and 4 mini scotch eggs, 1 hr later 4.6, tested another hour later to be on safe side it was 4.4

No insulin for evening meal i had a chicken salad with 2 wholemeal pittas it was 6.7 1hr later


Honestly why do i inject? my numbers go from 1.2mmol to 14mmol, where as when i don't inject i get the odd 7mmol, occasional 8mmol but some 4's and 6's! Surely its safer for the baby for me to diet control if my numbers aren't ridiculously high or ridiculously low? I can eat porridge without insulin and get a 7mmol! Get when i inject i get a 9 or a 10? :(

I was hoping today would be better and i feel so awful and ungreatful as i'm always moaning lately, i'm just struggling to stay positive, i've been on insulin weeks and my numbers are just as bad as the first day i injected, so i wonder whats the point? I couldn't get through to my DSN today but i will be seeing them tuesday, ahhh i can't wait!


----------



## marley79

Thanks madmae for you help. I often feel weak and a bit odd shaky but when I test I seem to have high numbers and also low numbers for those same symptoms so never been that good at understanding it all. I too am testing a lot. last time they said I could drop to 4 times a day but I always test 6 and at present test around 8 times as I am trying to check in on a few 2 hours and also inbetween meals.
I read about a device that has been tested at cambridge uni on pregnant women. It's a little box you were permanently that keeps a track of your blood sugars and pumps insulin into you in responce so it keeps them smooth and even throughout the day. it tailors constantly and you don't have to test or anything as it does it all for you. Hopefully in years to come this will be rolled out to all women - I would happily pay for a device like this if it contiues to prove a success. no more hassle :0)
xxx


----------



## marley79

hellbunny - so sorry you feel rubbish. I don't knwo insulin so I'm clueless to help - I just want to send you a big hug! Am i right that they never tried you on metfromin because they suspected type 1? It maybe just worth trying it anyway.
I know it must seem like ages away but just another 6 and a half weeks - will feel long to you but after all this time - the finishing line is in sight. massive hugs and support. xxx


----------



## HellBunny

Aligirl good luck! My induction went well with my little boy, contractions started around 15 hours later and i was in full blown labour by the next morning, i was induced at 39 weeks :)

Marley i know what you mean about the hypos even without insulin, i think pregnancy in general can cause low sugars, i had a bad one with my first pregnancy, i wasn't on insulin then and i almost collapsed when out, i felt alot better after a few sips of coke and a sandwich, i think the severity of hypos is less if we aren't on treatment for GD as we would most likely come round without needing medical assistance, where as with insulin its usually a need for glucogen injections by the paramedics if you were to collapse. Sorry thats abit of a morbid post :rofl: Also the warmer weather can cause sugars to drop more x


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> hellbunny - so sorry you feel rubbish. I don't knwo insulin so I'm clueless to help - I just want to send you a big hug! Am i right that they never tried you on metfromin because they suspected type 1? It maybe just worth trying it anyway.
> I know it must seem like ages away but just another 6 and a half weeks - will feel long to you but after all this time - the finishing line is in sight. massive hugs and support. xxx

Thanks :flower: i sound worse than the people on the bus yesterday for moaning, i feel like a right grouch lately! They still won't put me on tablets, i'm positive its not type 1 as when i'm not injecting my numbers are around 4mmol (if i've not eaten for a couple of hours) yet if i was type 1 with zero insulin they would be sky rocketing surely, i guess we will see once he is born for sure i can't wait for the 6 week test! x


----------



## marley79

We are sooo allowed to moan!!!!
The hypo really worried me as I had to go straight out and push a stroller and collect my daughter. was worried I'd faint on the way - luckily only walking so only danger to myself.
might invest in one of those cheap medicine diabetic bracelets as worry I'd keel over and noone would know why. 
sounds like you had good induction last time :0)
i think you should push to try metfromin. It would be worth a shot. still amazes me they r all so different and stubborn (consultants that is!!!) xxxx


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> We are sooo allowed to moan!!!!
> The hypo really worried me as I had to go straight out and push a stroller and collect my daughter. was worried I'd faint on the way - luckily only walking so only danger to myself.
> might invest in one of those cheap medicine diabetic bracelets as worry I'd keel over and noone would know why.
> sounds like you had good induction last time :0)
> i think you should push to try metfromin. It would be worth a shot. still amazes me they r all so different and stubborn (consultants that is!!!) xxxx

Its harder in a way with having children already, as if we faint due to low sugars what would they do? I'd imagine jayden would wreck the house Lol, though on a serious note its definitley a good idea to get an ID bracelet, i should probably do the same! :) Tomorrow will be more positive i'm sure! Going to try a high protein breakfast with no insulin, it has got to be better than today lol


----------



## madmae

Moan away ladies I think we deserve it....and I am going to join in. For the last week I have been feeling really quite depressed at times. Starting to wonder if I wanted to be pregnant etc. I couldn't understand why I felt so bad but wondered if it was just a culmination of everything that's happened in the last few months (mil died 2 days before christmas...bad nuchal scan...amnio....2nd amnio due to lab buggering up first....infection due to 2nd amnio....gd and then massive amounts of insulin) and the normal day to day things you have to worry about with in just general life. Then today I sat here and twigged....I have only felt like this since last week.....well a week exactly.....when I started the background insulin, Levemir. So after a massive breakdown and rant to dh (that did some good it prompted him to bath the baby lol) I did a quick google and mood changes can be a side affect. I can't tell you how relieved I am because I was starting to feel like a right evil cow for starting to think I didn't want this baby when I know deep down I really do. I know it's not going to make it go away but at least I know why I feel so bad and I can lighten up on myself a bit. And today my sugars have been high all day which never helps as the highs make me feel tired and sluggish.

Marley in asda they do dextrose sweets which are fruit flavours....3 rolls for a pound the other day.....I keep them in my bag....perhaps you should get some just in case. Good point about the medical bracelet....just mentioned it to dh and he said to get one.


----------



## HellBunny

So sorry to hear about whats happened :( don't beat yourself up about feeling the way you do, feel free to rant away on here! :hugs:
The 2 days i wasn't injecting last week, i felt a heck of alot better, i was chilled out, no panic attacks about going hypo, i generally felt miraculous! 
Whenever you get a bad day due to GD, just keep saying "its not forever" soon as you know it your baby will be here and this will be in the past x


----------



## madmae

This is certainly a rollercoaster of emotions. I did say to dh just now that I felt an awful lot better just getting that of my chest. I think because I'd been holding in how bad I felt it was just building up and up and up.

14 weeks....98 days.....not that I am counting mind lol


----------



## HellBunny

I've got countdowns on my desktop! I have one for the next 2 scans, one for my 37 term date and one for my hopeful 38 week induction :rofl:
Double figures thats a brill milestone, the next few weeks should go quickly for you, just keep counting down to the appointments you have and the next scans you will have, x


----------



## madmae

3 weeks 6 days until my first growth scan and birthday......4 weeks after that I should get my induction date oh and 2nd growth scan :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

So I went out to lunch today... at first I was going to get the grilled chicken salad but I wanted soft chicken tacos. So I got them and they were yummy! And I had rice and beans. And guess what my number was just one hour after eating - 93 mg/5.17 mmol! And I had a couple of my friend's chips and salsa! Does that really sound like a number for someone who has GD? I really just think that blasted sugar drink made me look like I have GD.

And get this - I supposedly "failed" my fasting score for the 3 hour test - I got 100 and my score was supposed to be 94 or under - but here's the thing - the nurse said that my fasting blood sugar needs to be 100 or lower - so why was it considered failing for the test but normal for an every day stat??

Here are my scores for today:

Fasting - 89 mg/4.94 mmol
2 hours after breakfast - 80 mg/4.44 mmol
1 hour after a big lunch - 93 mg/5.17 mmol

Do these sound like scores for someone who has GD? Truthfully?


----------



## hakunamatata

Catching up with posts...

Hellbunny - wow it sounds like your levels are so much better without the insulin! 

Madmae - sounds like you've been through a lot lately! :hugs:

Marley - sorry to hear about the hypos, that's scary! A bracelet does sound like a good idea, just in case.


----------



## madmae

Honestly to me no they don't. Any chance you can request another gtt based on your readings.

And thanks...yeah 2012 has been a pretty crappy year so far...but at some point it has to get better


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> 3 weeks 6 days until my first growth scan and birthday......4 weeks after that I should get my induction date oh and 2nd growth scan :thumbup::happydance:

Aww how lovely that will be, a birthday scan!!! :happydance:


----------



## HellBunny

hakunamatata said:


> So I went out to lunch today... at first I was going to get the grilled chicken salad but I wanted soft chicken tacos. So I got them and they were yummy! And I had rice and beans. And guess what my number was just one hour after eating - 93 mg/5.17 mmol! And I had a couple of my friend's chips and salsa! Does that really sound like a number for someone who has GD? I really just think that blasted sugar drink made me look like I have GD.
> 
> And get this - I supposedly "failed" my fasting score for the 3 hour test - I got 100 and my score was supposed to be 94 or under - but here's the thing - the nurse said that my fasting blood sugar needs to be 100 or lower - so why was it considered failing for the test but normal for an every day stat??
> 
> Here are my scores for today:
> 
> Fasting - 89 mg/4.94 mmol
> 2 hours after breakfast - 80 mg/4.44 mmol
> 1 hour after a big lunch - 93 mg/5.17 mmol
> 
> Do these sound like scores for someone who has GD? Truthfully?

Them numbers really do sound normal! :thumbup: :happydance: could it be you are just slightly insulin resistant (which caused the higher GTT)? What was the result of the test? x


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmm the 3 hour test I failed the fasting and first hour test. I was supposed to get a 94 or lower for fasting, and I got 100, and the first hour after the nasty sugar drink, I had a score of 193 mg/10.72 mmol and the cut off was 179 mg/9.94 mmol. I passed the second hour and third hour blood draw.

Maybe it just means I'm borderline? :shrug:

All I know is that this crap is stressing me out, sometimes I stare at the fridge in tears because I'm afraid of what snack to have or what effect it will have on me, and so far my numbers (except for the test) don't seem to indicate there's a problem.


----------



## madmae

I think hakunamatata you need to point out to your doc just how great your numbers are....perhaps keep a food diary so he can see that even if you eat normally they're good.


----------



## hakunamatata

I have another appt on Wed., I'll be sure to tell them everything. I tried calling today but no one was there. I'll keep you posted and thanks for checking my numbers :hugs:


----------



## madmae

Fingers crossed they'll have a rethink on your diagnosis.

Again this morning my fasting numbers are 6 or above......I am in no doubt that they'll put me on the background at night now. My breakfast numbers are still spiking.....over 9 today and that's with 20 units of novorapid....I bet I am going to be one of those people who needs shed loads of insulin by the end. Dh watched me inject yesterday and pointed out that these days I literally just put the needle in...no grabbing a nice flabby bit...though to be fair most of my tummy is flabby


----------



## Minkel23

Having a bad morning today. Am so tired and so sick of eating well! Am 36 weeks and really struggling to keep my numbers healthy... they've been creeping up and up no matter how well I eat and how much exercise I do. I spent all day yesterday in the garden weeding and working... and for dinner had scrambled eggs and then some fruit for dessert (am so sick of eggs!). For breakfast this morning I had my usual glass of water, more scrambled eggs (this time in a wrap) and a spoonful of reduced sugar baked beans. And my number an hour later was still 8.0. I never ate unhealthily before pregnancy, but I never denied myself simple pleasures like seeded bread or an extra piece of fruit. Right now I feel like I'm on a diet and I feel dreadful... and everytime my numbers go above 7.0 I feel like a failure, and my OH (as supportive as he is) tells me I need to try harder, cut out more foodstuffs that seem to disagree with my blood sugar levels. 

I'm just so hungry all of the time... and I don't know how much more I can cut out of my diet. I can't just eat eggs all of the time. 

Sorry... just needed to vent a little.


----------



## butterflydebs

Minkel I know exactly how you feel, I am also 36 weeks and finding it so difficult. I saw the consultant yesterday and she was so lovely and did make me feel a bit better. I had been feeling really fed up with other peoples opionions and making me feel like a failure because it's not controlled by diet, and even now my insulin just keeps being put up and up. Even though I am eating the same things and hardly eating carbs. She really put my mind at ease and said that I am doing everything right and it's just the baby getting bigger. Please don't beat yourself up over something that is out of your control when you are already doing everything you can. Are you being induced early ? x


----------



## Minkel23

Thanks Debs, they were some words I needed to hear! I know baby is getting bigger and that this is the reason I'm finding it harder to control my blood sugar... but I'm so determined to get to 40 weeks (they've agreed not to induce early unless my blood sugar really spirals out of control, my blood pressure rises, or my last growth scan shows baby is too big) and I've been working so hard to keep my numbers under 7.8. It's just hard some days.

Are they inducing you early or letting you go to full term?


----------



## SKAV

hey ladies :hi: How are you all doing...:flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

So I tried to test myself today with a higher amount of carbs for breakfast - Honey Nut Cheerios and a banana - since my other scores were so low, and it was 150 mg/8.33 mmol after 1 hour and I have to be under 140 so I guess my other scores were good because of what I was eating. I had been hoping that I didn't have a problem but apparently I do. My scores later today should be much lower because I'll eat a bit more sensibly.

Fasting score was still great though - 88 mg


----------



## marley79

minkel and debs - massive hugs. Totally know how you feel!!!
howdy skav - how r u doing?
hakuna - i rwad your earlier post and really wanted to say what u yourself have said - worried that you would decide you haven't go it and it's catually because your diet has been good not because your body is coping normally. The only reason i thought that is beacuse earlier on I had complete feelings that maybe I was worngly diagnosed as often my bloods are under 5 fasting and under 7 non - very often. I even questioned if I needed to be taking medication, then I forgot my tablets a couple of times and my bloods were so much worse. i also have tested my hubbie a couple of times when I knew we have eaten the same (I knwo that's not accurate etc he being a guy and not pregnant - lol) but his bloods were way way below mine even when he'd also stuffed his face with cream buns in addition to our meal. Still bring it up and chat with your providers but I think GD plays with your head and maybe it's not severe but it's always safer to presume you ahve it than don't. big hugs! xx


----------



## marley79

ps - sorry totally mispelt last post and too tired to edit - hope u understand what I was saying - been having hypos all day. grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## madmae

hakunamatata I know that's not what you wanted to see but I guess if there has to be a bright side it's that you know what you ate the other day (and it did sound yummy) was something that wouldn't put send your sugars up.

debs and minkel....so, so sorry you'r feeling so bad but you're so close now....you've done so well don't give up now. But minkel if you're hungry please try and eat more.

marley....hope you're feeling a bit better now.....these bloody hypos are awful. I feel asleep earlier and woke up feeling bad and so tested and caught the hypo just as it was starting.


----------



## HellBunny

Sending all you ladies a hug :hugs:
For once i have had a good day, without any insulin, numbers were 5.6, 7.0, 6.9 and 5.6
Can't believe it, i feel like crying its the first good day i've had in forever!
On with the eggs i know with jayden i had eggs every morning, once i'd had him i didn't go near an egg for almost a year :rofl:


----------



## butterflydebs

Minkel23 said:


> Thanks Debs, they were some words I needed to hear! I know baby is getting bigger and that this is the reason I'm finding it harder to control my blood sugar... but I'm so determined to get to 40 weeks (they've agreed not to induce early unless my blood sugar really spirals out of control, my blood pressure rises, or my last growth scan shows baby is too big) and I've been working so hard to keep my numbers under 7.8. It's just hard some days.
> 
> Are they inducing you early or letting you go to full term?

I have my induction set for the 16th April, and have a sweep booked for the 11th which I am hoping will start things off naturally. To be honest I haven't even thought of asking them to let me get to 40 weeks. What made you decide to wait it out?  Thank you to everyone else as well it is really nice to talk to others who are going through the same xx


----------



## HellBunny

Debs tomorrow you will be able to say "its this month!!" :D


----------



## butterflydebs

HellBunny said:


> Debs tomorrow you will be able to say "its this month!!" :D

Whoooo hoo can't wait ! I hadn't thought of that, just got back from tescos which is so depressing at the moment. I did stare longingly at the baking stuff ! I love baking and making cupcakes and find it relaxing and quite wait to do it again. Just can't trust myself at the moment. Roll on 2 weeks xx


----------



## hakunamatata

butterflydebs said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Debs tomorrow you will be able to say "its this month!!" :D
> 
> Whoooo hoo can't wait ! I hadn't thought of that, just got back from tescos which is so depressing at the moment. I did stare longingly at the baking stuff ! I love baking and making cupcakes and find it relaxing and quite wait to do it again. Just can't trust myself at the moment. Roll on 2 weeks xxClick to expand...

I love that there are cupcakes at the end of the tunnel! Not too much longer for you. Good luck with your delivery!



HellBunny said:


> Sending all you ladies a hug :hugs:
> For once i have had a good day, without any insulin, numbers were 5.6, 7.0, 6.9 and 5.6
> Can't believe it, i feel like crying its the first good day i've had in forever!
> On with the eggs i know with jayden i had eggs every morning, once i'd had him i didn't go near an egg for almost a year :rofl:

So glad your numbers are great today!!


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks hakunamatata, its nice to have a positive day for a change! :)

Debs the tesco shop cripples me, we always cut through the chilled section where the egg custard tarts are and jam doughnuts, oooooh! I could write a list a mile long of all the things i want :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Numbers are back to normal, had natural peanut butter and sugar free jelly on whole wheat bread for lunch and score after one hour was 91/5.06 so I'm glad about that.


----------



## butterflydebs

HellBunny said:


> Thanks hakunamatata, its nice to have a positive day for a change! :)
> 
> Debs the tesco shop cripples me, we always cut through the chilled section where the egg custard tarts are and jam doughnuts, oooooh! I could write a list a mile long of all the things i want :haha:

Ha ha me too ! Dread to think how expensive the first I do after the baby will be as I will want to buy everything ! Have already told my sisters they are not allowed at the hospital unless they bring cake x


----------



## Kristysbump

Hello, I'm having a bit of a problem I was taking 16 units protophane before bed to get readings of 4.9/5.2 I havent had any the past few days and have had readings from 4.2/4.9 ?? Does that mean that the baby will be here soon ? Has this happened to anyone I'm going to call tommorow as it's late now but just curious


----------



## Minkel23

butterflydebs said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hakunamatata, its nice to have a positive day for a change! :)
> 
> Debs the tesco shop cripples me, we always cut through the chilled section where the egg custard tarts are and jam doughnuts, oooooh! I could write a list a mile long of all the things i want :haha:
> 
> Ha ha me too ! Dread to think how expensive the first I do after the baby will be as I will want to buy everything ! Have already told my sisters they are not allowed at the hospital unless they bring cake xClick to expand...

I've told my partner that after I've had the baby he doesn't need to bring me flowers- just chocolate and a pret a manger double berry muffin (I'm such a coffee shop addict and love muffins in any shape, flavour or form)!

We want to get to 40 weeks because we are hoping that I'll go into labour naturally between 38-40 weeks... and save me from having to be induced. Also, my midwife said if I can get to 40 weeks it will be two weeks extra 'baking time' for little one. 

I can't wait to have little one now. Am so looking forward to just having my baby in my arms... and not being classed as diabetic!x


----------



## marley79

I'm in ketone-ville and hypo-ville and really miserable with it all. This is what I had to eat yesyerday and my ketones are +++ What do you all think? Does it sound too little?

Breakfast - 3eggs, 2slices brown seeded toast
lunch - 6 oatcakes, avocado and half jar olives
snack - two oatcakes and chesse with glass milk
tea - tofu stirfry with wholewheat noodles
eve - yoghurt, packet cirsps half an apple
felt hypo - so one banana and slice toast with chesse

What's the longest you all go between food. I've not been snacking between breakfast and lunch but today I am making sure I eat something every couple of hours. But now my bloods are high (6.3 pre lunch). I'm wondering if my good numbers of late have been through lack of food. I don't check in on ketones much so maybe I've been running high for a while. 
Who checks ketones and when do you?
Hugs and advice needed - lol!
hellbunny - glad you've had some good readings - wierdly without insulin that's great!


----------



## hakunamatata

Still new to all of this so I've never tested ketones, all I've heard is that too many can be bad for baby.

I can send hugs though! :hugs:

All my numbers have been good except for the whole banana & cheerios meal. Fasting was 67 this morning. Is that considered hypo?


----------



## madmae

I think anything below 4 is classed as a hypo....67 is 3.7

Marley that sounds like plenty to eat...I don't test ketones. In my last pregnancy the only time I had ketones was when I had an infection.....do you think you could be coming down with something?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hey do any of you guys keep a diet journal w/ food and glucose scores? If so let me know so I can stalk you :ninja: Mine is listed as the "fitness" link in my siggy.


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> I'm in ketone-ville and hypo-ville and really miserable with it all. This is what I had to eat yesyerday and my ketones are +++ What do you all think? Does it sound too little?
> 
> Breakfast - 3eggs, 2slices brown seeded toast
> lunch - 6 oatcakes, avocado and half jar olives
> snack - two oatcakes and chesse with glass milk
> tea - tofu stirfry with wholewheat noodles
> eve - yoghurt, packet cirsps half an apple
> felt hypo - so one banana and slice toast with chesse
> 
> What's the longest you all go between food. I've not been snacking between breakfast and lunch but today I am making sure I eat something every couple of hours. But now my bloods are high (6.3 pre lunch). I'm wondering if my good numbers of late have been through lack of food. I don't check in on ketones much so maybe I've been running high for a while.
> Who checks ketones and when do you?
> Hugs and advice needed - lol!
> hellbunny - glad you've had some good readings - wierdly without insulin that's great!


I constantly had ketones with jayden (though i was really restricting carbs without knowing) 
This time i do get them still, i didn't have them yesterday (well i checked 4 times) but the day before i had +++ all evening, even after eating a second sandwich and 4 glasses of water! :blush: they had gone the next morning though.

x


----------



## HellBunny

Kristysbump said:


> Hello, I'm having a bit of a problem I was taking 16 units protophane before bed to get readings of 4.9/5.2 I havent had any the past few days and have had readings from 4.2/4.9 ?? Does that mean that the baby will be here soon ? Has this happened to anyone I'm going to call tommorow as it's late now but just curious

I've no experience with protophane however my numbers got loads better with my fisrt little boy once i got to 38 weeks, so maybe its because you are closer to giving birth? x


----------



## HellBunny

I had a midwife appointment this morning (has anyone else not seen the same one? I've had a different one all the way through!)
Urine come back with + glucose yet my number 1 hour after breakfast was 6.1.
I'm still measuring slightly behind bump wise, so 31 weeks rather than 32, its funny as when i was pregnant with Jayden he measured 4 weeks ahead from 25 weeks on! So will be interesting to see how big the baby is this time lol. 3rd day without insulin and numbers are good, bit bored of the egg diet though! Least i'm getting protein :rofl: :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

I will be seeing my original mw on Wednesday,she left the practice soon after my booking in appt. I've since moved to her new area! But yeah no consistency with mws! 

Growth scan tomorrow!


----------



## Samah007

Ladies, I'm scheduled to be induced on Friday and I must say, I'm finding it very hard to stick to the GD diet knowing that I only have a few days left before giving birth.


----------



## mightyspu

Well its only a couple more days. Remember, every meal counts :) you can do it! Make sure you get lots of slow release carbs ready, you'll be needing the energy on Friday :)


----------



## madmae

Samah007 said:


> Ladies, I'm scheduled to be induced on Friday and I must say, I'm finding it very hard to stick to the GD diet knowing that I only have a few days left before giving birth.

You can do it.....just think in a few more days you can tuck into all those goodies guilt free


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck with your delivery Samah!!


----------



## Samah007

hakunamatata said:


> Good luck with your delivery Samah!!

Thank you. I'm nervous but she has to come out. :baby:


----------



## hakunamatata

I love the name Nia. I am really partial to the name Mia, but we already have a Lea in the family, didn't want the cousins to have rhyming names!


----------



## Samah007

I've had this name in my head for years. I can't believe I'm finally getting to use it. :)


----------



## HellBunny

Good luck samah! not long now!! :D

Good luck everyone with our growth scans, i literally can't wait, then 3 more weeks til my next one and probably final one. Then 3 more weeks till our baby will be here (and i can eat copious amounts of junk for a day or two then i'l be good) haha :)


----------



## madmae

I am so jealous you're that close to the end hellsbunny. Feels like I have forever to go. I've not even had my first growth scan yet.

I was shopping in lidls with hubby today pointing out what goodies I wanted from my treat bag when I have ds and he said well why don't you buy it now.....seriously I do not have the will power to have it sitting there for 14 weeks and not eat it.

My numbers have been perfect today which has made a nice change. I expected mornings to be bad as we had a disturbed night....but they weren't. Tomo I am out shopping with my mum and 2 oldest girls so I shall have to remember to make sure I have my snack...though my mum is better at remembering than I am. Today I forgot my snack as we were food shopping at the time...so when I took my pre-lunch bloods I was having a hypo....luckily I thought this was the case and had the food right there ready and as it was low I allowed myself a couple of biscuits afterwards.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> I am so jealous you're that close to the end hellsbunny. Feels like I have forever to go. I've not even had my first growth scan yet.
> 
> I was shopping in lidls with hubby today pointing out what goodies I wanted from my treat bag when I have ds and he said well why don't you buy it now.....seriously I do not have the will power to have it sitting there for 14 weeks and not eat it.
> 
> My numbers have been perfect today which has made a nice change. I expected mornings to be bad as we had a disturbed night....but they weren't. Tomo I am out shopping with my mum and 2 oldest girls so I shall have to remember to make sure I have my snack...though my mum is better at remembering than I am. Today I forgot my snack as we were food shopping at the time...so when I took my pre-lunch bloods I was having a hypo....luckily I thought this was the case and had the food right there ready and as it was low I allowed myself a couple of biscuits afterwards.


:hugs: i honestly felt the same, when i was around your stage i felt like i'd had this forever and everybody seemed to only have a couple of weeks left, just try and keep yourself busy and things to look forward to every couple of weeks, and don't beat yourself up if you have a bad day with numbers. I wonder how on earth i got to this stage without really cracking up or ending up in A&E but somehow i am managing though every day is a task. 

Please be careful about the hypos, always keep something on you so you don't get caught out, the biscuits are a good one my dsn told me it was fine as biscuits will keep your levels stable for longer after the hypo, rather than just having the drink. 

It will get easier and before you know it you will be in the 30odd week stage!


----------



## mightyspu

I am so glad I am in the 30 odd week stage. You ladies have done so well controlling your sugars. :)

I'll be keen to hear how your scans go


----------



## madmae

I hate to wish away my life but I am so ready for this to be done. This is my last pregnancy and I feel so bad for not enjoying it.

I said to hubby yesterday everyday I seem to spend a huge amount of time thinking about food....what I am going to eat and what I'd love to eat but can't.

I look forward to being able to go out without making sure I have the monitor, the diary, the insulin, the dextrose tablets, a drink, a snack etc etc.....I have no idea how on earth I fit everything into my bag sometimes.

Oh well its looking like its going to be a beautiful day down here in sunny Essex so I shall just try and enjoy shopping with my mum and 2 teenage girls.


----------



## mightyspu

How did the scans go? 

Am measuring on the larger side of normal, but normal nonetheless.


----------



## HellBunny

Madmae i'm the same, food is on my mind 24/7, i go to bed hungry and wake up thinking "not another day of this i can't bare another bad day of numbers" did you have a better day today?

Mightyspu did they give you a measurement? They've estimated this baby to be 4lb 4, they've rearranged my 35 week scan to be done at 36 weeks so thats 4 week i will go without seeing anyone as my next midwife appt isn't until the day before that.

Numbers were abit iffy today, been off insulin 4 days but in all honesty my numbers are better, i've had 4 days of good numbers since not being on it and today i got an 8.2 after breakfast (i'd changed my bread as o/h had eaten the last of my "safe bread" he thinks bread is all the same lol, men!!


----------



## mightyspu

No, they don't say the weight, only measurements. I saw on the machine that he was measuring about 36-37 weeks. Originally he was coming up as 39 weeks though. :(


----------



## marley79

Hi guys
had 28 week growth scan today. measurements within normal but have to have rescan next week.
Consultant appointment upshot is they don't think I am eating enough. I am putting on weight - I have gained 1stone10 to date but too many ketones so i've been told to eat and eat and they think my good control is a false good by not eating enough so I have to go for it food wise this week and see what they say next tues.
I was told that hypos aren't an issue when not on insulin - i disagree - they have isolated only two hypos from my readings. they class anything below 3.5 as a hypo - I feel bad though in the 3s at all!! 
I have been very much advised that induced vbac is not soemthing they are comfortable with - though they will consider but won't even discuss now. they don't want me to go over 38 weeks fullstop and have now said no to sweeps before 37 and a half weeks in case they rupture membranes when they do it. The consultant was lovely and I do like him but came out in tears they I feel no matter how good my control - c section seems like it's a pretty much definite. Which will mean I will never get a "normal birth".


----------



## HellBunny

mightyspu said:


> No, they don't say the weight, only measurements. I saw on the machine that he was measuring about 36-37 weeks. Originally he was coming up as 39 weeks though. :(

Ahh, i'm sure everything will be ok, Jayden was measuring 4 weeks ahead throughout and came out at 8lb 6oz, i didn't expect to be able to deliver an 8lber! xx


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> Hi guys
> had 28 week growth scan today. measurements within normal but have to have rescan next week.
> Consultant appointment upshot is they don't think I am eating enough. I am putting on weight - I have gained 1stone10 to date but too many ketones so i've been told to eat and eat and they think my good control is a false good by not eating enough so I have to go for it food wise this week and see what they say next tues.
> I was told that hypos aren't an issue when not on insulin - i disagree - they have isolated only two hypos from my readings. they class anything below 3.5 as a hypo - I feel bad though in the 3s at all!!
> I have been very much advised that induced vbac is not soemthing they are comfortable with - though they will consider but won't even discuss now. they don't want me to go over 38 weeks fullstop and have now said no to sweeps before 37 and a half weeks in case they rupture membranes when they do it. The consultant was lovely and I do like him but came out in tears they I feel no matter how good my control - c section seems like it's a pretty much definite. Which will mean I will never get a "normal birth".



:hugs: i've no advice on the section only try and think, however your baby is born into this world once he/she is here then look how much you have achieved by handling this GD stuff, its not the same but i've always wanted a home birth and with both i'd of been induced and not felt what its like to go into labour naturally.
Its difficult balancing the ketones and blood sugar, when i don't eat enough i get them, though when i eat a decent amount my numbers are awkward, its hard work. x


----------



## mightyspu

HellBunny said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> No, they don't say the weight, only measurements. I saw on the machine that he was measuring about 36-37 weeks. Originally he was coming up as 39 weeks though. :(
> 
> Ahh, i'm sure everything will be ok, Jayden was measuring 4 weeks ahead throughout and came out at 8lb 6oz, i didn't expect to be able to deliver an 8lber! xxClick to expand...

Yeah but they go by the scan itself as to whether I can have A good chance of a VBAC :(


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> No, they don't say the weight, only measurements. I saw on the machine that he was measuring about 36-37 weeks. Originally he was coming up as 39 weeks though. :(
> 
> Ahh, i'm sure everything will be ok, Jayden was measuring 4 weeks ahead throughout and came out at 8lb 6oz, i didn't expect to be able to deliver an 8lber! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they go by the scan itself as to whether I can have A good chance of a VBAC :(Click to expand...

Will they induce you migthyspy? just wondered if they happy to. I know obviously depends on sugars and growth but did they say when they will deliver. Nice to hear from others wanitng vbac. xx


----------



## hakunamatata

I hope you ladies get the birth you want :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Oh right :( i really hope then you can have a vbac xx


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Madmae i'm the same, food is on my mind 24/7, i go to bed hungry and wake up thinking "not another day of this i can't bare another bad day of numbers" did you have a better day today?



No I didn't.....I was so worried about hypoing when out that I over did it on the snacks etc so my numbers have been high all day. At lunch I did choose something thinking well we are walking a lot (and we did walk a lot) so the exercise will help get the numbers down.....didn't really work that well....though I did miss my afternoon snack as we were stuck in a shop whilst my daughters tried on every bloomin dress there was and my numbers didn't fall too low so no hypo....its hard to know what's right half the time


----------



## madmae

I am so sorry that things are not so easy for your births.....you'd think after all of this you'd deserve some good news at least


----------



## TTC36

So sorry to hear that Marley79 :( This is a frustrating minefield of interventions and control, and it's pretty understandable that the information you got was upsetting. I really hope you end up getting the birth experience that you want!

:hugs:



marley79 said:


> Hi guys
> had 28 week growth scan today. measurements within normal but have to have rescan next week.
> Consultant appointment upshot is they don't think I am eating enough. I am putting on weight - I have gained 1stone10 to date but too many ketones so i've been told to eat and eat and they think my good control is a false good by not eating enough so I have to go for it food wise this week and see what they say next tues.
> I was told that hypos aren't an issue when not on insulin - i disagree - they have isolated only two hypos from my readings. they class anything below 3.5 as a hypo - I feel bad though in the 3s at all!!
> I have been very much advised that induced vbac is not soemthing they are comfortable with - though they will consider but won't even discuss now. they don't want me to go over 38 weeks fullstop and have now said no to sweeps before 37 and a half weeks in case they rupture membranes when they do it. The consultant was lovely and I do like him but came out in tears they I feel no matter how good my control - c section seems like it's a pretty much definite. Which will mean I will never get a "normal birth".


----------



## mightyspu

marley79 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> No, they don't say the weight, only measurements. I saw on the machine that he was measuring about 36-37 weeks. Originally he was coming up as 39 weeks though. :(
> 
> Ahh, i'm sure everything will be ok, Jayden was measuring 4 weeks ahead throughout and came out at 8lb 6oz, i didn't expect to be able to deliver an 8lber! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they go by the scan itself as to whether I can have A good chance of a VBAC :(Click to expand...
> 
> Will they induce you migthyspy? just wondered if they happy to. I know obviously depends on sugars and growth but did they say when they will deliver. Nice to hear from others wanitng vbac. xxClick to expand...

They will induce me, but they won't use the pessary because of the previous section. If I get to 40+7 they'll check me and if I'm favourable and the head is engaged theyll start induction. If not, its a section 

I have another scan and an internal on May 1st. They'll not really confirm what kind of birth I can expect, which I can understand. I'm still not on medication,so that's something. 

I'm sorry there wasn't many positives for the rest of you either. I only hope that this becomes a very distant memory as soon as our babies are here.


----------



## deer

Sorry you couldn't get the birth you were hoping for Marley79:(

i had a growth scan at 32 weeks & baby is measuring 32 weeks. He's 3.96lbs so far, but my obgyn scolded me for gaining too much weight. I had gained 3lbs since the last app (2weeks ago). 

My blood sugar #s are getting high even though I'm not eating anything remotely sugary so feeling discouraged too. I think I need to up the insulin to 18 units before lunch and dinner!! 

I will also be induced at 38 weeks


----------



## madmae

Are any of you ladies on insulin having any problems injecting. I am finding more and more now that it is starting to sting. I don't know if its just my tummy is getting more sensitive or something else. I don't use my thighs yet but I think I may end up injecting there soon if my belly keeps being so sensitive.


----------



## madmae

deer said:


> Sorry you couldn't get the birth you were hoping for Marley79:(
> 
> i had a growth scan at 32 weeks & baby is measuring 32 weeks. He's 3.96lbs so far, but my obgyn scolded me for gaining too much weight. I had gained 3lbs since the last app (2weeks ago).
> 
> My blood sugar #s are getting high even though I'm not eating anything remotely sugary so feeling discouraged too. I think I need to up the insulin to 18 units before lunch and dinner!!
> 
> I will also be induced at 38 weeks

Sadly thats part of GD....the further along you get the more insulin you need. Its really rubbish.


----------



## Samah007

madmae said:


> Are any of you ladies on insulin having any problems injecting. I am finding more and more now that it is starting to sting. I don't know if its just my tummy is getting more sensitive or something else. I don't use my thighs yet but I think I may end up injecting there soon if my belly keeps being so sensitive.

OMG, I thought it was just me. I was injecting myself around my waist area and didn't hurt initially. Then it started stinging so I've moved to the buttock area but now that's starting to sting. I wonder what that's about!

(Yesterday I poked myself in the wrong place and let out a howl. It HURT!)


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> No, they don't say the weight, only measurements. I saw on the machine that he was measuring about 36-37 weeks. Originally he was coming up as 39 weeks though. :(
> 
> Ahh, i'm sure everything will be ok, Jayden was measuring 4 weeks ahead throughout and came out at 8lb 6oz, i didn't expect to be able to deliver an 8lber! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah but they go by the scan itself as to whether I can have A good chance of a VBAC :(Click to expand...
> 
> Will they induce you migthyspy? just wondered if they happy to. I know obviously depends on sugars and growth but did they say when they will deliver. Nice to hear from others wanitng vbac. xxClick to expand...
> 
> They will induce me, but they won't use the pessary because of the previous section. If I get to 40+7 they'll check me and if I'm favourable and the head is engaged theyll start induction. If not, its a section
> 
> I have another scan and an internal on May 1st. They'll not really confirm what kind of birth I can expect, which I can understand. I'm still not on medication,so that's something.
> 
> I'm sorry there wasn't many positives for the rest of you either. I only hope that this becomes a very distant memory as soon as our babies are here.Click to expand...

What induction will they use - is it the drip? It's good they will let you go that far and hopefully get spontanoues labour or at least allow your cervix to be as ready as possible. I was told they could try a balloon cathether to open cervix instead of gel but that there isn't that much research on it. Oh and I can have sweeps but at 38 weeks could just be too much to get going and not worth the risk - though obvioualy if cervix miracously ready and it looks easy maybe I'll be ok to do. If I did go down that route they would induce on a sunday and schecule me in for a section on tuesday and book both at the same time and no matter what do c-sec on the tuesday. hard decision though - my consultant v. cautious but then I suppose not bad thing. he will obey my wishes but it's hard to go against their advice so feel I'll be going for section unless my cervix is good to me - lol! Hope you get your vbac. It's v promising you are still on diet though :0) xxxx

Thanks for all your posts - 10 weeks and counting. Grrrrrrrr hate GD!!!!


----------



## marley79

Anyone expereince of constant ketones - even when they are eating like a horse???


----------



## madmae

Samah007 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Are any of you ladies on insulin having any problems injecting. I am finding more and more now that it is starting to sting. I don't know if its just my tummy is getting more sensitive or something else. I don't use my thighs yet but I think I may end up injecting there soon if my belly keeps being so sensitive.
> 
> OMG, I thought it was just me. I was injecting myself around my waist area and didn't hurt initially. Then it started stinging so I've moved to the buttock area but now that's starting to sting. I wonder what that's about!
> 
> (Yesterday I poked myself in the wrong place and let out a howl. It HURT!)Click to expand...

The worst for me is if I hit one of my old stretch marks without realising.....I guess that's because the skin is a lot thinner.....they tend to give me bruises.

It's not nice you're suffering the same thing but it's nice to not be alone with this little GD quirk.


----------



## Samah007

madmae said:


> It's not nice you're suffering the same thing but it's nice to not be alone with this little GD quirk.

Same way I feel. I thought it was just my body. It looks like I'll have to go for the thigh now. :wacko:


----------



## madmae

Samah007 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> It's not nice you're suffering the same thing but it's nice to not be alone with this little GD quirk.
> 
> Same way I feel. I thought it was just my body. It looks like I'll have to go for the thigh now. :wacko:Click to expand...

I don't know why but the thought of injecting into my thigh makes me feel a bit odd. I have absolutely no problem with my tummy so I don't know why it feels so weird.

Marley sorry I have no experience of ketones


----------



## Samah007

marley79 said:


> Anyone expereince of constant ketones - even when they are eating like a horse???

I did in the beginning when I first started the GD diet. For me the problem was that I needed to eat more before bedtime. I even went over the carb count for the evening snack but not by much. (So, instead of two carb choices I was having 3).


----------



## hakunamatata

Fabulous news! I got the okay from the nurse to drop down to testing twice a day because my numbers are so good :yipee: :dance: :happydance: She said my numbers are great, and with these numbers I don't need to be concerned about birthing a quarterback football player or even worse, worry about placental aging which can increase the chance of stillbirth, or the other risk which is a delay in pulmonary development. It was definitely good to hear that, and there is a chance that at some point I might go down to testing once a day.

In other news, someone bought the glider rocker from our baby registry! So for the next 10 weeks I'm going to cradle the dog and glide.


----------



## madmae

wahey hakunamatata that's fab news


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hello Ladies,
I am glad I found this post, this is baby number 2 for us, ds is 5yrs old.
I was diagnosed previously at 22wks, insulin started at 24 weeks, was induced at 39+6 last time, and got gel at 9am, and delivered by 6pm. We are not usually induced before 39/40, except baby at and over 95th centile

This time diagnosed at 16wks, insulin started at 17 weeks, glucose control okay. HbA1c at 16wks was 6.9%, 6.4% today at 20+5. Growth is around 50th centile for now. I am thinking induction will be at 39+2 this time around, but will see.

I am happy I was picked up early because by 16 weeks I had gain 4kg, and have not gained anything since then, so happy with this, and endocrinologist also happy.

I have question for people who have breastfed or planning to, anyone planning to store colostrum before delivery. I have been thinking about it, and don't plan to start before 37wks. 
Ds was hypoglycaemic few hours after delivery and needed formula supplementation. Due to various reasons ended up mixed feeding for first 3-4wks, and I am trying to avoid this if possible


----------



## madmae

Hey lollybabe2011. My ds was mixed fed as well due to hypoglycemia. We ended up mixed feeding for several months. I would have preferred to have just breast fed but it wasn't to be. I'm planning on trying to breast feed again with this one.

Bad numbers again today and yet another hypo. I felt ill this morning and asked m y daughter to keep an eye on babe while I had a nap....I checked my sugars just in case that was to blame and they were 7.6 (just had a snack)...I asked her to wake me after an hr. When I got up I tested again and they'd dropped to 4 which surprised me. I obviously had something to eat and drink to raise them....tested after 5 mins and they'd dropped to 3.5. I have never had them drop that quickly before and I must admit it did scare me a bit, and my poor daughter as she kept making me test until it had come back up. I am just so grateful that I said wake me up after an hr as I have no idea how low they'd have dropped.


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madmae,
:hugs:, to be honest, I have only had 2 hypo episodes, 3.8 and 3.7, but all happened when I was late for next meal, since I hardly snack I have to have meals on time. Snacking does not work for me, dont like it, and it always have my sugar all over the place.


----------



## HellBunny

Madmae i really hope your hypos settle down, they are so difficult i know, just keep counting down the weeks and soon this will be a distant memory :hugs:

Hows everyone doing number wise? I've been off insulin a week now and i've had a few 7's but they always drop down to 4-5mmol within the 1.5hr mark after eating.. 
Diet is abit boring though i had a home made chicken rogan josh curry tonight, had it with cous cous rather than rice as i know rice would whack my number up, it was a strange concoction but it was nice all the same.. i've got a Dr Pepper Zero addiction too, i feel bad for drinking it but figure since i'm not having anything with sugar its ok to have the fizzy pop as long as its sugar free? Doesn't effect my numbers anyway.


----------



## hakunamatata

I wouldn't feel bad about the diet soda, enjoy :hugs:


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks :)

I've been thinking, once both babies are in nursery i'm going back to college to go to uni, i really want to be a diabetes specialist nurse, am i crazy?!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Not crazy at all, having gone through it I'm sure you can show the patients so much more empathy.

Numbers are still good here, feeling relieved about that.


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> I've been thinking, once both babies are in nursery i'm going back to college to go to uni, i really want to be a diabetes specialist nurse, am i crazy?!!!

Please do - mine is useless. her idea of good advice is by saying - avoid white bread and sugar. that is it. no advice on carbs and ketones and hypos - nada!!! I get way more good advice from this thread.

It's fab you are doing well wihtout insulin and just diet. good on you!
I'm increasing my metfromin tommorrow to 2 x 500mg morning and 2 x 500mg eve - this is max dose allowed and I'm not yet quite 29 weeks so I think it's beginning to look like I will defo be on insulin by the end. I've had to up my diet a lot due to ketones. I'm now eating 4 slices of seeded bread for breakfast with cheese - feels so much! And eating every 2-3hrs. it's given me really bad heartburn but this is what they wanted me to do, so will go back tuesday and see what they make of me having eaten like a horse. My numbers 2 hrs post brekkie were 7 so obviosuly too much hence the need to upp the metfromin.
still getting ketones everyday so once I've eaten like this for the week, if I'm still getting them then it can't be due to a lack of eating and they'll have to start thinking of other reasons. will get my urine checked but have to wait til tues now cos of bank holiday.
hope you're all doing well and easter eggs aren't proving to be too much of a temptation! We've survived chrsitmas and pancake day so sure we'll get through easter (feeling jealous and hungry - lol)


----------



## HellBunny

Ahh Easter Tomorrow!!
O/h was sat eating easter eggs next to me earlier, i could smell the chocolate, i'm sure under normal circumstances my sense of smell wouldn't be that strong? All these things i'm craving i bet won't bother me once LO is here and i can have whatever i want :rofl:

Numbers were abit iffy today, i injected for the first time in a week as i had no eggs in (the chicken eggs not choc) ;) so i had to have porridge, didn't work wonders either as i got a 7.6mmol.. :( 

I also hardly have any test strips left, 6 to last me until wednesday! so going to just have to test after breakfast for the next 4 days and a couple of evening meal ones, but i'l eat the same things i've been eating this week as my numbers have been soo much better since stopping the injecting. 


You must be really sensitive to ketones :hugs: i know with Jayden i had them loads, i had to eat all the time but as i was diet controlled it was just small amounts of carbs every 2 hours which drove me insane, i'm doing similar at the moment, i wonder if pregnancy makes us need more carbs to avoid ketones? 

How far along are you now marley?xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Speaking of Easter I really want a Cadbury creme egg, imagine the score you'd get after eating one of those!


----------



## HellBunny

hakunamatata said:


> Speaking of Easter I really want a Cadbury creme egg, imagine the score you'd get after eating one of those!

eeek! All the sugar in the filling bit, i can't wait to have one afterwards though! Glad your numbers are good :hugs:


----------



## marley79

Hellbunny - I'm 29 weeks next week - feels like forever! Can't wait to be 30 something just to feel like I'm on the count down. 
It's reassuring to hear someone else has struggled in past with ketones. I don't understand because I feel as a diabetic I shouldn't be eating this many carbs. I've got to that stage now were I feel like everyday is ten and the wait feels long! Becuase of ketone issue and eating more I'm taking my bloods ten times a day to check what they are doing, eating a midnight snack even though I am so not hungry in the middle of the night and just want to sleep and testing my ketones four-five times a day. I'm hoping it will resolve and I can just go back to what I was doing.

Happy easter all xxxxxxxxxxx

ps hellbunny - totally agree won't want all this lovely chocolate once can eat it - I know I'll enjoy it for two three days and then the obssession will be over. ha!!!


----------



## madmae

Happy Easter to you all. Another lover of creme eggs here. My mum got some and I don't normally let my little fella have that much choc but he deavoured one and loved it...he sat there licking his hands and the smell...I so wanted to join in lol.

My morning numbers are rubbish still. I am up to 24 units of novorapid and 12 of levemir. I am seeing the consultant on weds so I suspect he'll up the levemir and put me on it in the evening too. With the testing before meals I am now getting better at judging how much insulin I need before lunch and dinner and I am starting to get them within range which is good...and fingers crossed no hypos for 4 days.

Hellbunny I think training as a diabetic nurse is a fab idea.


----------



## madmae

Well me and my big gob.....rubbish lunch and dinner numbers and a hypo to boot. What I ate both times have proven in the past to be something I could have and get good numbers. I seriously hope that this is just a blip and they'll go back to being safe foods. My daughter gave me a creme egg...so tempted to eat it.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> Well me and my big gob.....rubbish lunch and dinner numbers and a hypo to boot. What I ate both times have proven in the past to be something I could have and get good numbers. I seriously hope that this is just a blip and they'll go back to being safe foods. My daughter gave me a creme egg...so tempted to eat it.

:hugs: Its so confusing isn't it, just when you think you have sussed it the readings end up off again, i know in the past i've been fine with something then a week later the number is completely different!
I'm dying to cave in and have an egg, i tell myself i could get away with a tiny bit but i'd probably want more.. jayden had some today i was sooo envious!! Envious of my 1 year old :haha: 
I hope things get easier for you x


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> Hellbunny - I'm 29 weeks next week - feels like forever! Can't wait to be 30 something just to feel like I'm on the count down.
> It's reassuring to hear someone else has struggled in past with ketones. I don't understand because I feel as a diabetic I shouldn't be eating this many carbs. I've got to that stage now were I feel like everyday is ten and the wait feels long! Becuase of ketone issue and eating more I'm taking my bloods ten times a day to check what they are doing, eating a midnight snack even though I am so not hungry in the middle of the night and just want to sleep and testing my ketones four-five times a day. I'm hoping it will resolve and I can just go back to what I was doing.
> 
> Happy easter all xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ps hellbunny - totally agree won't want all this lovely chocolate once can eat it - I know I'll enjoy it for two three days and then the obssession will be over. ha!!!

Its a battle with the ketones, i remember a couple of weeks back i'd eaten loads in the day and i couldn't get shot of them! Once i'd had 2 sandwiches (and got a rubbish sugar reading) they had gone, i'm not sure whats worse, ketones or bad sugar levels? Though i guess it depends how high.

Loads of choc in here today, ahhhh i keep telling myself to not give in, well the eggs have been in the house for weeks (stashed away in wardrobe) but now they're on view and in the cupboards its torture!! :haha:


----------



## deer

My #s have been really rubbish recently too. I got a 11.1!! the other day & it was eating something that I was fine with before. 

How much weight have you ladies been gaining? My obgyn told me that I shouldn't gain more weight now, which I'm stressing about coz I've already gained a lb since last week (I've been gaining about a lb a week so far). I started at 130lbs now I'm 160lbs.


----------



## HellBunny

I started at 116, gained zero by 24 weeks then was on insulin, i'm now 134lb at 33 weeks. Off insulin again as my numbers were no better (if anything they were worse) so i think i will probably gain around another 7lb or so until my 38 week date they gave me. I tend to not gain for weeks then suddenly put on 5lb or so x


----------



## madmae

I don't know what my weight is now. The doc just said to me that as I'm on insulin I will gain weight.

I didn't give into the creme egg but I did have some of my daughters egg when she offered me some. Not great I know but far better than eating the creme egg.

Oh well tomorrow is as ever, a new day and so I shall try all over again to get those good numbers.


----------



## HellBunny

You are doing your best and thats all you can do, i keep myself sane by saying to myself how dreadful my levels must of been with jayden (i constantly drank lucozade as i had severe sickness, without knowing i had GD) so all those weeks i must of been having readings of 14mmol or so day and night, he turned out fine. I was close to giving into chocolate, o/h was eating a creme egg right next to me when we watched Hop earlier (film about easter) sour face me had 3 bowls of sugar free jelly eurgh lol.


----------



## marley79

Funny - they've told me to put on weight - even though I've put on loads. It's like they don't beleive me and they think I'm getting ketones through starving myself. I started off pregnancy at 9 stone (126lbs) and at 28 weeks I was 10stone10 (150lbs), so that's a massive 24lb weight gain! Nearly 2 stone and I still have 2 months to go!
personally don't worry about weight gain if your bmi and weight were ok pre pregnancy. I put 4 stone on with my daughter, but then like you hellbunny I didn't know I had gd until 34 weeks and I was eating sugary stuff so much - mainly fruit juice! Iused to drink a full carton of pink grapefruit juice every morning - which is porb worst thing to do as a diabetic. My numbers must have been crazy!!


----------



## deer

Thanks you guys that makes me feel so much better! I'm going to try not worry about it. I had diabetes before I was pregnant - but I didn't know either. In the 1st trimester I was downing pop and eating a million oranges coz that's what I craved :(


----------



## HellBunny

In 1st tri this time i was eating weetabix (before i got my test kit) when i finally got my monitor at 10 weeks i tested after weetabix and got an 11.6!! I had a hba1c done at 12 weeks as they thought i may of been T1, it came back at 6.1% which is just slightly too high, i didn't think anything of weetabix since it is low sugar, learnt so much since then lol.

Pretty rubbish day today, i don't know whats gotten into me, i've been sooo close to having an easter egg, literally as close as opening the box, i feel terrible for even contemplating it!! I could of easily ate the whole thing aswell, i felt like a lion at prey or something!!! Ended up crying feeling so pathetic, i should be optimistic since i'm getting close to the end but for some reason i feel more negative, hopefully its just hormones or something i had better sort myself out tomorrow lol.


----------



## deer

Hellbunny I've been feeling the exact same way. The other day my husband left a piece of cake in the fridge & I got really upset. I've been doing really well but recently feeling discouraged coz of high #s & I think my hormones are a bit crazy too. 

I just have to keep telling myself 5 weeks is not that far away (even though it feels soooo looong!!)


----------



## hakunamatata

Awww! Hang in there hell:bunny:, you'll be popping out your LO before you know it!

I had a burger today and fed bits of burger and bread to my puppy (bread especially to cut a few carbs lol) and my reading wasn't bad, it was 131 after one hour, and the cut-off is 140. I'm going out to dinner tonight with a friend, and this place has breakfast! I want pancakes soooooooo bad but I think if I get just one pancake w/ sugar-free syrup I should be okay? (plus a side of link sausage?)


----------



## butterflydebs

HellBunny said:


> In 1st tri this time i was eating weetabix (before i got my test kit) when i finally got my monitor at 10 weeks i tested after weetabix and got an 11.6!! I had a hba1c done at 12 weeks as they thought i may of been T1, it came back at 6.1% which is just slightly too high, i didn't think anything of weetabix since it is low sugar, learnt so much since then lol.
> 
> Pretty rubbish day today, i don't know whats gotten into me, i've been sooo close to having an easter egg, literally as close as opening the box, i feel terrible for even contemplating it!! I could of easily ate the whole thing aswell, i felt like a lion at prey or something!!! Ended up crying feeling so pathetic, i should be optimistic since i'm getting close to the end but for some reason i feel more negative, hopefully its just hormones or something i had better sort myself out tomorrow lol.

Hellbunny I have been exactly the same I don't know what's come over me but Easter has been hell !! Everywhere I look there is chocolate, went mother in laws for lunch Sunday and she asked me to make banofee pie which was so hard to make when I just wanted to eat ! Then had to watch everyone else eat ! It should be getting easier for me as only a week left. Nearly had a meltdown in sainsburys because I really wanted cookie dough ice cream my oh was like you will be the one that suffers when you push him out !! I was then mad at him too lol Why is this so hard ! x


----------



## hakunamatata

Ended up having eggs, sausage, some potatoes, and a biscuit, blood sugar was right where it needed to be :thumbup:


----------



## Minkel23

Easter has been hard... we had guests for the weekend and they brought cake and biscuits and chocolate. There is still cake in the cupboard and I'm keeping myself far away from it. Having the occasional kit kat to keep my chocolate longings at bay!

Am 37+1 now... so not long now. Keep up the good work everyone.x


----------



## mightyspu

Well I got a 2.9 yesterday! Re tested once I'd picked myself off the floor and it was 5.5. I knew it couldn't be that low, I'd had pasta with my dinner, then spent 2 hours not doing much. And felt fine. part of me was excited at the thought of eating some easter egg.... Ah well. Dh made me a diabetic low Gi chocolate cake, so I haven't felt deprived. 

Will start hand expressing some breast milk next week. Anyone done this before? How did you store it?


----------



## iskka

Poor girls, I feel sorry for you having to abstain at Easter! It is kind of torturous... I am type 1 and have been since I was 13, so I have 11 years experience of dealing with this and I think I got fairly "immune" to Christmas and Easter. I do remember it being horrific the first few times though, so you have my sympathies!
Not that all my abstinence is doing me much good at the moment... I've got strep throat and my blood sugar levels are (predictably) through the roof anyway, hoping it gets better and calms down a bit soon...


----------



## jsh1980

Hello, Ive just been dianosed with GD today and im gutted. Im 27+4, high BMI and now this...... not having a good day at all. Im booked with the RVI at Newcastle, and have an appt with the Obs Med clinic on thursday... anyone know what happens next??? Thanks xx


----------



## marley79

Well I'm still having ketones and after being told to up my carbs - I put on a massive 3 and half pounds in a week - agghh! So they finally believe I am eating enough, they are saying not to worry too much about them as not due to lack of carbs.

mightypsy - I would be really interested to hear about colstroum expressing. When I had my daughter I was made to do a routine of breastfeed, then express and syringe feed 2mls and then formula feed 20mls from a cup. I had to do it every 3hours but the rotuine took me 2and half to do, so I would have 20mins head down before having to prepare to do it again. This was done for four days and I didn';t sleep for over 72hours and was quite unwell (after a section too - ughh!) so the thought of having some ready prepared milk to hand would be great. I'm actually a breastfeeding peer supporter and I have to say I have no idea how you would go about storing it - as forzen milk just doesn't hold the same nutritional benefits and expressed milk really shouldn't be kept long at all esp if being fed to a newborn. However, i do know that all hospitals have lactation consultatnts and I think you should ring your hospital and ask to speak to yours, I will ring mine nearer the time. Hopefully they should make some storage provision. if their is a milk donor scheme they should be top notch at storing. The only thing is if you are expressing colostrum before birth would this cause your milk to tun mature pre birth as obviously that would not be a good thing, as the baby needs fresh colostrum or would you just keep making colostrum?

jsh - sorry about diganosis. They will teach you how to test your own blood sugars via finger prick tests during the day and get you to record them. they will give u diet advice to keep your numbers at the right limit and will give you a couple of growth scans to check baby is within normal range. its an anxious time but you will get your head round it and feel much better once you've seen the diabetic team. your numbers may just be a tiny bit over which means you prob won't need to do much at all. You'll get to see your baby much more which is a nice bonus. xxx


----------



## madmae

JSH so sorry you're going through this....its no fun but these lovely ladies prove it is doable.

I have an appt with the consultant today which is sorely needed. In the last 9 days my lowest breakfast reading has been a 9.2....I just upped my insulin to 26 units this morning and no flamming effect. Though my 18 month old has a really bad chest infection so we've barely slept the last 2 nights. I have had hypos the last 3 days and out of the last 5 days only 2 readings where they should be. I am feeling very down about it all especially as I seem to have lost 2 safe meals now....I don't think being exhausted helps though.


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks Marley, I've got some things to think about there. I'll have a look into the lactation consultant. I was only told to put the colustrum into sterile bm bags or a sterile bottle, but obviously you don't produce much before there's a baby to feed do you? I don't think I'll start producing mature milk because I wouldn't have had the hormone change of having a baby. Or so I'd like to think. I'm just hoping none of this is necessary, my numbers are still good, I'm now trying to shush the irrational voice that is telling me that the placenta is breaking down. :dohh: can I not be rational please?


----------



## mightyspu

Argh, Madmae, sounds like a flipping nightmare. It's enough to deal with, without poorly toddlers and no sleep. :hugs:


----------



## marley79

Big hugs madmae - I do think being run down effects numbers so hopefully its just a temp thing. xxx


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Thanks Marley, I've got some things to think about there. I'll have a look into the lactation consultant. I was only told to put the colustrum into sterile bm bags or a sterile bottle, but obviously you don't produce much before there's a baby to feed do you? I don't think I'll start producing mature milk because I wouldn't have had the hormone change of having a baby. Or so I'd like to think. I'm just hoping none of this is necessary, my numbers are still good, I'm now trying to shush the irrational voice that is telling me that the placenta is breaking down. :dohh: can I not be rational please?

I think its a good idea to do anyway - I have read about someone doing it before and stored it somewhere in my memory to consider. Yes, it would seem logical that your body would just keep producing colostrum until it senses its the right time to move to mature milk - its amazing really but defo would double check. I wonder if you can put the expressed colostrum into 2ml syringes for storage. obviosuly they are sterile, though would have to get ones with a tip on the end to keep it all sterile. As baby would feed from the syringe it would already be there. I suppose would just depend on if they are suitable for freezing but when I was hospital they made me hand express straight into the little syringes and when I made up extra they just popped them in a fridge with a sticker on so they knew they were mine. xxx


----------



## mightyspu

That's a brilliant idea about the syringes. I'll have a look out for some. 

At least hand expressing counts as nipple stimulation I suppose. Could help with the natural induction. Anything to avoid the drip and/or a section if I can :)


----------



## butterflydebs

Afternoon everyone hope your all ok, had an appointment today to have a sweep. They did monitoring first and the babys heartrate was a bit higher than they would like it had a baseline of 162 so had to wait for them to see the consultant. Who said just to keep an eye on movements and they will monitor me again on Friday. Then after all that the midwife tried to do a sweep but couldnt, she said the external os was open but the internal os was completly closed. So will try again Friday ! My sugars have also been higher than they should it was 11.9 after dinner last night ! on the plus side I have less than a week left of being pregnant as will be induced Monday for definate xx


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> That's a brilliant idea about the syringes. I'll have a look out for some.
> 
> At least hand expressing counts as nipple stimulation I suppose. Could help with the natural induction. Anything to avoid the drip and/or a section if I can :)

had a brainwave too about the syringes - you could put them inside breastmilk bags to keep the tips sterile. you can buy the syringes from most chemists. get the 2ml ones. I bought some in when we got out of hosp but never used - my hubbie was too embarressed to tell the chemist they were for his wife's boobie milk so he told them they were for school science lab (he's a teacher) as apparently they use a lot in experiments - so ready-made excuse too if needed lol! x
Do you have induction date booked yet or is it wait and see - let's hope nipple stimulation works - bonus all round :happydance:


----------



## marley79

butterflydebs said:


> Afternoon everyone hope your all ok, had an appointment today to have a sweep. They did monitoring first and the babys heartrate was a bit higher than they would like it had a baseline of 162 so had to wait for them to see the consultant. Who said just to keep an eye on movements and they will monitor me again on Friday. Then after all that the midwife tried to do a sweep but couldnt, she said the external os was open but the internal os was completly closed. So will try again Friday ! My sugars have also been higher than they should it was 11.9 after dinner last night ! on the plus side I have less than a week left of being pregnant as will be induced Monday for definate xx

Sorry sweep was a no go but hopefully the next will work but hey how exciting baby in less than a week. do let us know when you've had your little one and any tips gratefully recived - lol! Do you know what you are having?


----------



## sweety2513

Hi ladies I am new here and completely overwhelmed. I did not have the glucose tolerance test but instead have been monitoring blood sugars and was diagnosed that way. I have not yet had the chance to meet with any dietitian or anything but I have some questions I am hoping you can help me with. 

1. My fasting levels are good (around 86-88) but then after breakfast they shoot up to like 144. However, 2 hours later they are back down under 120. How bad is it that they spiked? Does it matter more that they came back down?

2. Last night I thought I had a well balanced dinner but they went up to 154 an hour after, then back down to 97 2 hours after. Again, should I be worried?

I guess my main question is, how often can I have a spike and for how long without worrying? Right now I feel like every bad reading is an emergency. 

What do you guys eat for breakfast? Also, how many times a day are you testing?


----------



## butterflydebs

marley79 said:


> butterflydebs said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon everyone hope your all ok, had an appointment today to have a sweep. They did monitoring first and the babys heartrate was a bit higher than they would like it had a baseline of 162 so had to wait for them to see the consultant. Who said just to keep an eye on movements and they will monitor me again on Friday. Then after all that the midwife tried to do a sweep but couldnt, she said the external os was open but the internal os was completly closed. So will try again Friday ! My sugars have also been higher than they should it was 11.9 after dinner last night ! on the plus side I have less than a week left of being pregnant as will be induced Monday for definate xx
> 
> Sorry sweep was a no go but hopefully the next will work but hey how exciting baby in less than a week. do let us know when you've had your little one and any tips gratefully recived - lol! Do you know what you are having?Click to expand...

. Thanks marley, I have been told on at least 2 scans that it's a boy ! So hoping they are right as I have so much blue stuff ! When my oh finishes work we are going to have a curry, go for a walk and dtd hopefully that will help open things up a bit for Friday. X


----------



## marley79

good thinking debs. I hear doing the deed after a sweep is meant to be good to. So pleased you're almost there - think baby in one hand and chocolate in the other. Just think all the easter eggs will be on special - perfect for packing in your hospital bag :0) xxx


----------



## mightyspu

marley79 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> That's a brilliant idea about the syringes. I'll have a look out for some.
> 
> At least hand expressing counts as nipple stimulation I suppose. Could help with the natural induction. Anything to avoid the drip and/or a section if I can :)
> 
> had a brainwave too about the syringes - you could put them inside breastmilk bags to keep the tips sterile. you can buy the syringes from most chemists. get the 2ml ones. I bought some in when we got out of hosp but never used - my hubbie was too embarressed to tell the chemist they were for his wife's boobie milk so he told them they were for school science lab (he's a teacher) as apparently they use a lot in experiments - so ready-made excuse too if needed lol! x
> Do you have induction date booked yet or is it wait and see - let's hope nipple stimulation works - bonus all round :happydance:Click to expand...

That's brilliant about the bm bags, love that idea. I have no shame so will not be making excuses. :) and DH has had to buy my maternity pads before and check the colour of my plug because I'm colour blind :D , I think he'll be ok with some syringes. 

I don't have an induction date yet, but have an internal and scan booked in for 1st May. I think because my numbers have remained good they are holding fire with any firm plans for me. They may even let me go over if he's engaged and my cervix is favourable, but only by a week. But then they do keep changing their minds...


----------



## mightyspu

sweety2513 said:


> Hi ladies I am new here and completely overwhelmed. I did not have the glucose tolerance test but instead have been monitoring blood sugars and was diagnosed that way. I have not yet had the chance to meet with any dietitian or anything but I have some questions I am hoping you can help me with.
> 
> 1. My fasting levels are good (around 86-88) but then after breakfast they shoot up to like 144. However, 2 hours later they are back down under 120. How bad is it that they spiked? Does it matter more that they came back down?
> 
> 2. Last night I thought I had a well balanced dinner but they went up to 154 an hour after, then back down to 97 2 hours after. Again, should I be worried?
> 
> I guess my main question is, how often can I have a spike and for how long without worrying? Right now I feel like every bad reading is an emergency.
> 
> What do you guys eat for breakfast? Also, how many times a day are you testing?

Sorry, am no good on judging numbers on your scale, I'm using mmol, however I'm sure someone here can tell you. Or has a conversion site somewhere. 

But firstly, try not to worry. If your levels were crazy bad, they'd be pulling you into their office straight away. When is your appointment? A lot of us are put on a low Gi diet. What was your "safe" meal? Sometimes certain foods can react worse in some people than it can in others. 

I'm currently controlling my GD by diet alone, but I'm lucky, unfortunately its not always as plain as that.


----------



## HellBunny

How is everyone? I was doing well off the insulin but my DSN thinks its better if i'm back on it as i was getting ketones again due to not eating enough, not to mention feeling sick/weak :( So today was back on it, numbers were 6.5, 8.4 and 6.4, though i've just gone all hypo all of a sudden 2.9, was feeling odd so thought i'd better check, does anyone else get panic over them? Like i don't feel too bad then whilst i'm waiting for it to give me the result (5 stinking seconds) i start burning up feeling like i'm going to drop! 
Got my next scan booked for 1st may at 1pm, looking forward to seeing him again and hopefully will know an induction date? i hope!


----------



## hakunamatata

mightyspu said:


> sweety2513 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I am new here and completely overwhelmed. I did not have the glucose tolerance test but instead have been monitoring blood sugars and was diagnosed that way. I have not yet had the chance to meet with any dietitian or anything but I have some questions I am hoping you can help me with.
> 
> 1. My fasting levels are good (around 86-88) but then after breakfast they shoot up to like 144. However, 2 hours later they are back down under 120. How bad is it that they spiked? Does it matter more that they came back down?
> 
> 2. Last night I thought I had a well balanced dinner but they went up to 154 an hour after, then back down to 97 2 hours after. Again, should I be worried?
> 
> I guess my main question is, how often can I have a spike and for how long without worrying? Right now I feel like every bad reading is an emergency.
> 
> What do you guys eat for breakfast? Also, how many times a day are you testing?
> 
> Sorry, am no good on judging numbers on your scale, I'm using mmol, however I'm sure someone here can tell you. Or has a conversion site somewhere.
> 
> But firstly, try not to worry. If your levels were crazy bad, they'd be pulling you into their office straight away. When is your appointment? A lot of us are put on a low Gi diet. What was your "safe" meal? Sometimes certain foods can react worse in some people than it can in others.
> 
> I'm currently controlling my GD by diet alone, but I'm lucky, unfortunately its not always as plain as that.Click to expand...

In terms of mg's instead of mmol's, my nurse told me that I have to be under 140 after 1 hour or under 120 after 2 hours. So it sounds like your scores a tad high for the 1 hour but not the 2 hour range. I'd bring it up at your next visit. :thumbup:

For breakfast I have something not too terribly high in carbs (i.e. not cereal). I usually have a protein bar and cottage cheese or yogurt. I was told that we can handle carbs better later in the day so we can have more incorporated in lunch and dinner.


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and I test 2x a day. I was testing 4x a day for a week but my numbers were good so I was able to lower it to 2x a day.


----------



## madmae

Evening all...finally managed to get on as sick babe is in bed...fingers crossed for a better night.

Well I went to see my consultant today. He has told me to increase the levemir by 2 units every 2 days until my numbers calm down a bit. He is slightly worried that I am increasing my novorapid and its having no effect at all. He said he wanted to see me locally again in a month.....this is as well as me seeing his team at the big hospital every month...so at the mo I am being seen every 2 weeks. He did say that when I see them in 2 weeks he fully expects me to have to have the levemir twice a day. I did feel a bit of an idiot when he asked for my handheld notes and I hadn't taken them....he did look at me and said 'so you're not pregnant any more then'....I blamed a mental block due to lack of sleep. Oh and he told me off for not having my lunch earlier as I did admit that I had been having it late due to my babe being ill and clingy. 

They also weighed me today and from my first booking appt I have now put on 6 kgs....not to much I know but more than I wanted to.


----------



## mightyspu

Hellbunny, we have scans on the same day again :)


----------



## lollybabe2011

sweety2513 said:


> Hi ladies I am new here and completely overwhelmed. I did not have the glucose tolerance test but instead have been monitoring blood sugars and was diagnosed that way. I have not yet had the chance to meet with any dietitian or anything but I have some questions I am hoping you can help me with.
> 
> 1. My fasting levels are good (around 86-88) but then after breakfast they shoot up to like 144. However, 2 hours later they are back down under 120. How bad is it that they spiked? Does it matter more that they came back down?
> 
> 2. Last night I thought I had a well balanced dinner but they went up to 154 an hour after, then back down to 97 2 hours after. Again, should I be worried?
> 
> I guess my main question is, how often can I have a spike and for how long without worrying? Right now I feel like every bad reading is an emergency.
> 
> What do you guys eat for breakfast? Also, how many times a day are you testing?


I am testing pre meals and 2hrs after meals , so six times a day.
I find that certain food works for me others don't. I think is the best way to figure out what works for you. This is pregnancy number 2 with GD
Oat, wholewheat cereal, rice, pasta- all raises my blood sugar significantly.
Brown Bread, pastry made with brown flour (scones etc), potatoes - cause minimal rise in my blood sugar. 
I have heard from experienced diabetics that this varies between people, I do very well with boiled potatoes, even though some don't, but rice and pasta is my worst even brown rice.

If I need to snack, sometimes btw lunch and supper- I try to go got protein many spicy chicken wings or so. 

I am on Novorapid (fast acting) - 1 unit morning, 1 unit lunch, and 5 unit lantus supper, and 10 unit (long acting) at bed time, but consultant thinks by 3rd trimester I will be on twice daily dosing of Lantus, as he does not like more than 10units of lantus at once

The reason I seem to use low dose in morning and lunch - because it tends to be the food that barely raise my blood sugar e.g brown scone, sandwiches etc.
But supper I tend to do pasta, rice, although now I am trying to do potatoes 3-4 times a weeks now instead.


----------



## HellBunny

mightyspu said:


> Hellbunny, we have scans on the same day again :)

Aww cool! Counting down those days again! :)


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> Evening all...finally managed to get on as sick babe is in bed...fingers crossed for a better night.
> 
> Well I went to see my consultant today. He has told me to increase the levemir by 2 units every 2 days until my numbers calm down a bit. He is slightly worried that I am increasing my novorapid and its having no effect at all. He said he wanted to see me locally again in a month.....this is as well as me seeing his team at the big hospital every month...so at the mo I am being seen every 2 weeks. He did say that when I see them in 2 weeks he fully expects me to have to have the levemir twice a day. I did feel a bit of an idiot when he asked for my handheld notes and I hadn't taken them....he did look at me and said 'so you're not pregnant any more then'....I blamed a mental block due to lack of sleep. Oh and he told me off for not having my lunch earlier as I did admit that I had been having it late due to my babe being ill and clingy.
> 
> They also weighed me today and from my first booking appt I have now put on 6 kgs....not to much I know but more than I wanted to.


Is there an alternative to the novorapid maybe which would be more effective? Funnily enough i was on a larger dose of it at 26 weeks than i am on now at 33 week, also lots of ladies on the diabetic threads found they had lots of hypos in the 20's weeks too. I really hope things get easier for you, pregnancy can be tough at times without all this. 

x


----------



## lollybabe2011

I have been craving sweet stuff guys especially ice cream, is there a diabetic ice cream readily available in tesco or something, this is really difficult. 
On a positive note, almost 22 weeks, still no weight gain since 16wks ( time of diagnosis). I hope I can keep this up until 28wks.


----------



## HellBunny

lollybabe2011 said:


> I have been craving sweet stuff guys especially ice cream, is there a diabetic ice cream readily available in tesco or something, this is really difficult.
> On a positive note, almost 22 weeks, still no weight gain since 16wks ( time of diagnosis). I hope I can keep this up until 28wks.

Tesco do "franks, diabetic vanilla ice cream" i haven't tried it though x


----------



## lollybabe2011

Thanks Hellbunny,
might look into this.


----------



## HellBunny

Also i buy sugar free sweets, Some ebay shops do cola bottles/jelly beans etc, they don't affect my sugar levels though if you eat too many you might get a dodgy stomach!


----------



## lollybabe2011

HellBunny said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Evening all...finally managed to get on as sick babe is in bed...fingers crossed for a better night.
> 
> Well I went to see my consultant today. He has told me to increase the levemir by 2 units every 2 days until my numbers calm down a bit. He is slightly worried that I am increasing my novorapid and its having no effect at all. He said he wanted to see me locally again in a month.....this is as well as me seeing his team at the big hospital every month...so at the mo I am being seen every 2 weeks. He did say that when I see them in 2 weeks he fully expects me to have to have the levemir twice a day. I did feel a bit of an idiot when he asked for my handheld notes and I hadn't taken them....he did look at me and said 'so you're not pregnant any more then'....I blamed a mental block due to lack of sleep. Oh and he told me off for not having my lunch earlier as I did admit that I had been having it late due to my babe being ill and clingy.
> 
> They also weighed me today and from my first booking appt I have now put on 6 kgs....not to much I know but more than I wanted to.
> 
> 
> Is there an alternative to the novorapid maybe which would be more effective? Funnily enough i was on a larger dose of it at 26 weeks than i am on now at 33 week, also lots of ladies on the diabetic threads found they had lots of hypos in the 20's weeks too. I really hope things get easier for you, pregnancy can be tough at times without all this.
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hell bunny,
Good you are on lower dose of novorapid, my consultant definately said, he was expecting my requirement to double by delivery. Double seems a lot to me but lets just see how it goes.


----------



## lollybabe2011

mightyspu said:


> Thanks Marley, I've got some things to think about there. I'll have a look into the lactation consultant. I was only told to put the colustrum into sterile bm bags or a sterile bottle, but obviously you don't produce much before there's a baby to feed do you? I don't think I'll start producing mature milk because I wouldn't have had the hormone change of having a baby. Or so I'd like to think. I'm just hoping none of this is necessary, my numbers are still good, I'm now trying to shush the irrational voice that is telling me that the placenta is breaking down. :dohh: can I not be rational please?

Mightyspu, You definitely right, you don't start producing mature milk early because of this, kellysmom has info on this, matured milk is produced as an hormone response following delivery of placenta, hence the reason it comes few days late.

I am already leaking colostrum a bit, not much though. 
Frozen may not have antibodies etc, but still have the sugar it needs to prevent hypoglycaemia. As long as this baby is fine, and no hypo, baby will be staying with me, and I should be able to breastfeed along with supplementation, my ds stayed with me, they just asked me to supplement with formula because of sugar levels.

I have decided I will start at 37wks, I have heard it may take a few days to get anything. There are 30mls storage bottle from medela and also another company named snappies, available in US though, alternative is 50mls presterilised axifeed boottles on ebay, the 100mls of axifeed is used in my hospital special care. The bottle fits the nuk teats directly. 

Lactation consultant is not something I can find easily where I live, but I live 5 mins drive from hospital, so can ask dh to get milk, also I will be talking to special unit to see if I can keep some in the fridge, if needed. I really don't think I will need more than 60mls, so I am thinking 5mls over the course of 12 days or so.


----------



## marley79

hellbunny & mightypsyu - my next scan is 1st may too - so we are all on the same day again :0)


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks Lolly, more food for thought there. I think you're right and the antibodies aren't the important part of the stored milk. It is just for sugars and he'll get the antibodies from actual suckling. So much to think of! 

And as for your sweet tooth, nutella is low Gi and Flapjacks are good. Are they ok for you? A small amount of milk chocolate is supposed to be ok too. 

Marley, another scan buddy :D counting down!


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Evening all...finally managed to get on as sick babe is in bed...fingers crossed for a better night.
> 
> Well I went to see my consultant today. He has told me to increase the levemir by 2 units every 2 days until my numbers calm down a bit. He is slightly worried that I am increasing my novorapid and its having no effect at all. He said he wanted to see me locally again in a month.....this is as well as me seeing his team at the big hospital every month...so at the mo I am being seen every 2 weeks. He did say that when I see them in 2 weeks he fully expects me to have to have the levemir twice a day. I did feel a bit of an idiot when he asked for my handheld notes and I hadn't taken them....he did look at me and said 'so you're not pregnant any more then'....I blamed a mental block due to lack of sleep. Oh and he told me off for not having my lunch earlier as I did admit that I had been having it late due to my babe being ill and clingy.
> 
> They also weighed me today and from my first booking appt I have now put on 6 kgs....not to much I know but more than I wanted to.
> 
> 
> Is there an alternative to the novorapid maybe which would be more effective? Funnily enough i was on a larger dose of it at 26 weeks than i am on now at 33 week, also lots of ladies on the diabetic threads found they had lots of hypos in the 20's weeks too. I really hope things get easier for you, pregnancy can be tough at times without all this.
> 
> xClick to expand...

He didn't say anything about an alternative insulin. He did say though that he wanted me to consider 3.5 or under a hypo...I said to him I was told 4 but he wanted 3.5...I did point out to him I could start to feel ill at 3.8 or below...Oh well he's the doc so I trust he knows what he's talking about.

I'm going to have a look on ebay for some of the diabetic sweets.


----------



## marley79

Thanks Lolly for bf info - that's some good info. You're right about antibodies not been the issue and frozen b milk is still far more nutritional than supplemented formula. plus the use of formula inihibts the beneficil bacteria that bm provides, so if we can supplement with a readymade supply that's great. Although needs must I'm not anti-formula. My little girl was supplemented with it for 5 days at hosp but I do love the idea of using my own milk for this and surely it has to help with sugar control. Thanks again.
madmae - my consultant also told me they don't class anything below 3.5 as a hypo. so according to them I've only had two but I also feel rubbish in the 3s full stop. And surely everyone is different. I'm sure some feel fine on this and some don't.


----------



## lollybabe2011

madmae, I start feeling crap from 3.8, so can't imagine 3. I'll be ordering some diabetic sweets today.
marley- I feel you, ds was mixed fed for 3-4 weeks, definately not anti-formula, we were all mixed fed by my mum, and I am doing fine, I think. 
It is just that with ds, felt it was difficult to keep up with his demand once he started formula, had to wait for supply to catch up. If I can avoid that this time around, I'll will be happy.
Since I am on insulin like last time and not diet, there is a good chance of hypo again.


----------



## marley79

lollybabe2011 said:


> madmae, I start feeling crap from 3.8, so can't imagine 3. I'll be ordering some diabetic sweets today.
> marley- I feel you, ds was mixed fed for 3-4 weeks, definately not anti-formula, we were all mixed fed by my mum, and I am doing fine, I think.
> It is just that with ds, felt it was difficult to keep up with his demand once he started formula, had to wait for supply to catch up. If I can avoid that this time around, I'll will be happy.
> Since I am on insulin like last time and not diet, there is a good chance of hypo again.

I know how you feel getting supply up quickly can be hard work - I was so exhausted. I'm not sure it was necessary for my daughter to have been given so much extra feeds as her blood sugars were all fab but I think the mws were being extra cautious but then that's no bad thing. Like you though would like to do it all myself this time and just get going with my own supply asap. I found things so much easier when the mature milk was in. x


----------



## HellBunny

madmae, if you feel unwell below 4mmol stick to that as your cut off point, they use the term 4 as the floor (i think thats the saying?!) as lots of people tend to get symptoms once they reach the 4mmol mark. The diabetic sweets were a saviour for me, i've craved sugary sweets all the way through (so much for the cravings apparently going away after 2 weeks they told me!) so they're nice to dig into when you want! :)

Really hoping to bf this time round, i posted in the bf section about syringes/cups as i was worried i may need to supplement, i don't mind giving formula though i just would prefer to give it in a cup/syringe as opposed to a bottle as last time we had the teat/nipple confusion and J didn't latch after that, though i didn't mind at the time i didn't really know the benefits of bf'ing i was open to either, this time i'm determined to bf though.

I spoke too soon about my good numbers! I had a 9.5mmol 1hr after breakfast today thats which injecting 16units, just as i thought i was getting somewhere, i'm paranoid about bad numbers towards the end :( hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## madmae

I think I will stick to 4...and yeah they say 4 is the floor.

I ordered some of the sweets off ebay....looking forward to eating some guilt free.

Hellbunny as soon as I think I am getting there my body goes and does its thing and I end up with high numbers. Today I have had high, low, high. But on the bright side my little boy is finally feeling better (I can tell he is back to trashing things) so perhaps he might actually sleep tonight.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> I think I will stick to 4...and yeah they say 4 is the floor.
> 
> I ordered some of the sweets off ebay....looking forward to eating some guilt free.
> 
> Hellbunny as soon as I think I am getting there my body goes and does its thing and I end up with high numbers. Today I have had high, low, high. But on the bright side my little boy is finally feeling better (I can tell he is back to trashing things) so perhaps he might actually sleep tonight.

Hopefully the extra sleep will help your numbers abit, i had a bad sleep last night though with insomnia and o/h snoring!, my little boy slept really well, just my luck :haha: :dohh:

Enjoy the sweets, i think i will get some more!


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join you all. I was diagnosed with GD about 3 weeks ago, at the start I fell to pieces and really didn't think I would be able to cope with it. I cried buckets and felt so guilty. I'm coming to terms with it more now, I still have the odd off day here and there but its getting easier.

The first week I was monitored with diet alone and my numbers would range from 6 to 12 after meals with my fasting levels around the 5 mark. The second week I was put on metformin 500mg twice a day and to be honest it didn't really help. My morning numbers after breaksfast are just so out of control always around the 11 or 12 mark and thats only on 2 weetabix or 2 shredded wheat :shrug: Saw the dietician and she said my diet was fine and nothing needed to change. Anyway today I've been put on insulin, had my first dose before tea tonight and followed with metformin. Hubby did my insulin for me because I just can't bring myself to do it. I struggle with the finger pricking too, dont know why but it just goes through me, so have to do alternate site testing on my forearm. I'm quite gutted that I've ended up on insulin so early but at the same time I was becoming quite paranoid and getting stressed with my numbers so I'm excited to see if it works, really want to see my numbers come down. It's so disheartening when you know your doing everything you can diet wise and you still see high numbers.

So up bright and breezy tomorrow so hubby can do my insulin shot before he goes to work and fingers crossed my numbers are lower. Anyone else on Novomix? what dose are you on? I've been started on 6ml twice a day not sure if this is good or bad :shrug:


----------



## HellBunny

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you all. I was diagnosed with GD about 3 weeks ago, at the start I fell to pieces and really didn't think I would be able to cope with it. I cried buckets and felt so guilty. I'm coming to terms with it more now, I still have the odd off day here and there but its getting easier.
> 
> The first week I was monitored with diet alone and my numbers would range from 6 to 12 after meals with my fasting levels around the 5 mark. The second week I was put on metformin 500mg twice a day and to be honest it didn't really help. My morning numbers after breaksfast are just so out of control always around the 11 or 12 mark and thats only on 2 weetabix or 2 shredded wheat :shrug: Saw the dietician and she said my diet was fine and nothing needed to change. Anyway today I've been put on insulin, had my first dose before tea tonight and followed with metformin. Hubby did my insulin for me because I just can't bring myself to do it. I struggle with the finger pricking too, dont know why but it just goes through me, so have to do alternate site testing on my forearm. I'm quite gutted that I've ended up on insulin so early but at the same time I was becoming quite paranoid and getting stressed with my numbers so I'm excited to see if it works, really want to see my numbers come down. It's so disheartening when you know your doing everything you can diet wise and you still see high numbers.
> 
> So up bright and breezy tomorrow so hubby can do my insulin shot before he goes to work and fingers crossed my numbers are lower. Anyone else on Novomix? what dose are you on? I've been started on 6ml twice a day not sure if this is good or bad :shrug:

:hugs: Loads of women feel guilty when they get diagnosed but its not our fault! :flower: just pregnancy puts strain on our pancreas (which sorts out our blood sugar levels) nothing we did wrong really it can't always be helped xx

I'm on novorapid (fast acting) will be on 16 units tomorrow, they started me off on 4units which didn't have any effect, as your pregnancy progresses you may need more insulin x


----------



## hakunamatata

Exactly. It's totally not our fault. My midwives reassured me of this as well. I think guilt is a normal reaction, but we don't have to feel guilty at all. :hugs: I cried buckets too.


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> madmae, if you feel unwell below 4mmol stick to that as your cut off point, they use the term 4 as the floor (i think thats the saying?!) as lots of people tend to get symptoms once they reach the 4mmol mark. The diabetic sweets were a saviour for me, i've craved sugary sweets all the way through (so much for the cravings apparently going away after 2 weeks they told me!) so they're nice to dig into when you want! :)
> 
> Really hoping to bf this time round, i posted in the bf section about syringes/cups as i was worried i may need to supplement, i don't mind giving formula though i just would prefer to give it in a cup/syringe as opposed to a bottle as last time we had the teat/nipple confusion and J didn't latch after that, though i didn't mind at the time i didn't really know the benefits of bf'ing i was open to either, this time i'm determined to bf though.
> 
> I spoke too soon about my good numbers! I had a 9.5mmol 1hr after breakfast today thats which injecting 16units, just as i thought i was getting somewhere, i'm paranoid about bad numbers towards the end :( hopefully tomorrow will be better.

When I supplemented I used the syringe and cup - never tried bottle. The syringe is suitable for colostrum if supplementing with your own milk and the cup is better for mature milk and formula - the cup takes ages to feed them as the have to lick at it like a kitty. It's very messy. Sorry to hear J got nipple teat confusion - hopefully this time it will work well. for me I found bf really helped to heal me after a gd pregnancy and a not ideal birth. It felt like soemthing I did get right and could feel proud of if that makes sense. hope it works out, sure it will. :hugs:
I also got a 9 yesterday - 9.2 after evening meal - no idea why!


----------



## mightyspu

Me too! I think the diabetes guilt is totally normal, and as they said your diet was fine, how were supposed to know? Welcome to the thread though. It's been a brilliant source of help for me. :)


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you all. I was diagnosed with GD about 3 weeks ago, at the start I fell to pieces and really didn't think I would be able to cope with it. I cried buckets and felt so guilty. I'm coming to terms with it more now, I still have the odd off day here and there but its getting easier.
> 
> The first week I was monitored with diet alone and my numbers would range from 6 to 12 after meals with my fasting levels around the 5 mark. The second week I was put on metformin 500mg twice a day and to be honest it didn't really help. My morning numbers after breaksfast are just so out of control always around the 11 or 12 mark and thats only on 2 weetabix or 2 shredded wheat :shrug: Saw the dietician and she said my diet was fine and nothing needed to change. Anyway today I've been put on insulin, had my first dose before tea tonight and followed with metformin. Hubby did my insulin for me because I just can't bring myself to do it. I struggle with the finger pricking too, dont know why but it just goes through me, so have to do alternate site testing on my forearm. I'm quite gutted that I've ended up on insulin so early but at the same time I was becoming quite paranoid and getting stressed with my numbers so I'm excited to see if it works, really want to see my numbers come down. It's so disheartening when you know your doing everything you can diet wise and you still see high numbers.
> 
> So up bright and breezy tomorrow so hubby can do my insulin shot before he goes to work and fingers crossed my numbers are lower. Anyone else on Novomix? what dose are you on? I've been started on 6ml twice a day not sure if this is good or bad :shrug:


Welcome to the group. I hope we can all help you along. Think we've all had the guilt and the sudden upset and tears. i had gd last time and when I found out in this pregnancy even though I was expecting it, I spent a good few weeks just crying and crying and then still cried for weeks after that everytime I got a high number.
Wanted to say about the diet - don't always follow exactly what the dieticians say. i think a few of us have found that they prescribe a general diet and gd is so indiviudal. Personally I would have crazy numbers too if I eat shredded wheat or weetabix - because the carbs are fine and enter into the bloodstream quickly. Plus they have no protein or fat in with them which help slow the release of sugars. I have found for me two slices of toast with cheese for breakfast keep them ok (alongsside my metformin). So maybe try a few other things. My dietician told me to eat porridge and my numbers went insane on that and yet other ladies find it really good. So keep trying things that could help lower numbers. Some ideas - oatcakes, bread such as borgen seeded bread - always wholegrain and with as many nuts and seeds in as poss), wholegrain pasta, wholegrain rice. Al;ways eat carbs with protein - like toast and egg or pasta and cheese or rice and chicken and of course all your veg.
The finger pricking gets easier. if you can try doing the insulin yourself as most people on it find it easier than finger pricking and then maybe you won't have to get up as early.
Sending you lots of hugs. We are at similar stage as I am 29+2. xxx:hugs:


----------



## marley79

About this guilt thing - I've cried a couple of times in clinic and they've looked at me like I'm a loon, like 'don't be so crazy lady, it's physiological', so I'm glad all the ladies on here understand. I think it's one of those you have to have gone through to understand. x


----------



## Doodar

Aw thanks ladies, makes me feel so much better.

Marley I cried in clinic too, twice. I feel like such a wally. I feel better knowing I'm not the only one. Not that I'm happy that you cried though coz I'm not if you know what I mean, hope you know what I mean (rambling now).
Thanks for diet advice. The dietician did say to try different foods because what works for one doesn't always work for the other. I tried egg and my numbers shot through the roof and porridge made my numbers go crazy too. Yet pasta is fine, my lowest number is around 6.4 after evening meal and its always after spag bol. It kinda makes me a bit wary of trying out different foods though, just incase my numbers go sky high. Last Friday I had a small bowl of egg fried rice and my reading was 16.4 I nearly fell through the floor when I saw it. I did a 45 minute walk up and down the living room and it dropped to 10.1, repeated an hour later and it was 7.9 had a glass of water and it went up to 8.8 :shrug: so I guess egg fried rice doesnt agree with me then, think I'll be staying away from that one for the time being :wacko:

So 2 weetabix this morning and a cup of tea, pre insulin and post metformin. Just off to test now, really hope they have come down.


----------



## Doodar

:nope: 11.6 I'm giving up on the weetabix.


----------



## madmae

Hey Doodar...this thread is fantastic for support. We all understand how you feel.

I am on Novorapid and Levemir. At breakfast I take 14 units of Levemir which will go up to 16 units tomo and 26 units of novorapid. I am probably going to have to increase the novorapid tomo as well as the lowest my breakfast has been is 9.2 but generally its 10 or 11. I saw the consultant on wednesday and he says its so common for pregnant women to have problems at breakfast. He did suggest splitting breakfast but I know from last time it had no affect at all. He is hopeful that once we get the Levemir at a decent level we should be able to drop the novorapid levels.

As the others have said what works for some won't work for others....its all trial and error. And sometimes what works one week won't work another. I often find 'healthy' food gives me massive spikes in my levels...but if I am to have a large shish kebab and chips and eat half the pitta bread I get a nice low reading. I can generally even eat a maccy d's or kfc and get safe readings. Luckily we don't have those sort of fast food places in town and so I'm not tempted to resort to just eating them.....but it is hard when you know what your eating should be good for you and your sugars go through the roof.

My little boy is feeling better and did sleep through last night.....so even though my sugars aren't great at least I'm not completely knackered....now I Just need this heartburn to go or at least calm down.


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Aw thanks ladies, makes me feel so much better.
> 
> Marley I cried in clinic too, twice. I feel like such a wally. I feel better knowing I'm not the only one. Not that I'm happy that you cried though coz I'm not if you know what I mean, hope you know what I mean (rambling now).
> Thanks for diet advice. The dietician did say to try different foods because what works for one doesn't always work for the other. I tried egg and my numbers shot through the roof and porridge made my numbers go crazy too. Yet pasta is fine, my lowest number is around 6.4 after evening meal and its always after spag bol. It kinda makes me a bit wary of trying out different foods though, just incase my numbers go sky high. Last Friday I had a small bowl of egg fried rice and my reading was 16.4 I nearly fell through the floor when I saw it. I did a 45 minute walk up and down the living room and it dropped to 10.1, repeated an hour later and it was 7.9 had a glass of water and it went up to 8.8 :shrug: so I guess egg fried rice doesnt agree with me then, think I'll be staying away from that one for the time being :wacko:
> 
> So 2 weetabix this morning and a cup of tea, pre insulin and post metformin. Just off to test now, really hope they have come down.

no offence taken - its comforting to know others are going through it too - even though we wouldn't wish it on anyone, it's good to not be alone. Sounds like you've already experimented a lot with foods. I tend to stick now to what I feel is my 'safer' type of food - meaning bland boring diet. At your stage of pregnancy too prob best to just to stick to what gives you the best numbers - as though it feels forever - not too long to go now! Are they inducing you early at all? is this one your first baby? - yes I will never go near wetabix anymore either:nope:


----------



## marley79

madame - glad your little boy is better, hopefully more rest for you now and some better numbers.
I;ve also been getting heartburn - it totally sucks. never had it first time. I've been drinking gaviscon but bit worried it maybe a diabetic no no can't find any info on it, forgot to ask at clinic. wierdly i have found sunflower seeds help!


----------



## madmae

I did mean to ask the consultant about the gaviscon when I saw him but it completely went out of my mind. I did try and google it but there was no info about it at all. If they were to tell me I couldn't have it I think it would reduce me to tears. It was so bad after breakfast the acid came right up my throat and was making me gag. My 8 yr old looked at me swigging it out of the bottle the other day and said...you drink that like you do diet coke....he has a point lol.


----------



## Doodar

madmae said:


> Hey Doodar...this thread is fantastic for support. We all understand how you feel.
> 
> I am on Novorapid and Levemir. At breakfast I take 14 units of Levemir which will go up to 16 units tomo and 26 units of novorapid. I am probably going to have to increase the novorapid tomo as well as the lowest my breakfast has been is 9.2 but generally its 10 or 11. I saw the consultant on wednesday and he says its so common for pregnant women to have problems at breakfast. He did suggest splitting breakfast but I know from last time it had no affect at all. He is hopeful that once we get the Levemir at a decent level we should be able to drop the novorapid levels.
> 
> As the others have said what works for some won't work for others....its all trial and error. And sometimes what works one week won't work another. I often find 'healthy' food gives me massive spikes in my levels...but if I am to have a large shish kebab and chips and eat half the pitta bread I get a nice low reading. I can generally even eat a maccy d's or kfc and get safe readings. Luckily we don't have those sort of fast food places in town and so I'm not tempted to resort to just eating them.....but it is hard when you know what your eating should be good for you and your sugars go through the roof.
> 
> My little boy is feeling better and did sleep through last night.....so even though my sugars aren't great at least I'm not completely knackered....now I Just need this heartburn to go or at least calm down.

Me too. Foods that I think will keep my sugars low ie: healthy foods send my sugars high, yet a take away curry on a sat night with rice,nann bread, onion bharji's, poppadums and mango chutney and my level is always around 7 same with spag bol and garlic bread is around 6. It's just bizarre. I also find bacon butties on a sunday morning is low yet weetabix is sky high. Another good one for me is peanut butter. The dietician said that the fats in unhealthy foods help to keep blood sugar low because it slows down the release of sugar :shrug: It's really strange. I'll get told off for too much weight gain next though if I stick to those foods lol can't win! hmmm maybe I should start having curry for breakfast :haha: could always blame it on the pregnancy cravings!

Glad your little boy is feeling better :hugs:



marley79 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks ladies, makes me feel so much better.
> 
> Marley I cried in clinic too, twice. I feel like such a wally. I feel better knowing I'm not the only one. Not that I'm happy that you cried though coz I'm not if you know what I mean, hope you know what I mean (rambling now).
> Thanks for diet advice. The dietician did say to try different foods because what works for one doesn't always work for the other. I tried egg and my numbers shot through the roof and porridge made my numbers go crazy too. Yet pasta is fine, my lowest number is around 6.4 after evening meal and its always after spag bol. It kinda makes me a bit wary of trying out different foods though, just incase my numbers go sky high. Last Friday I had a small bowl of egg fried rice and my reading was 16.4 I nearly fell through the floor when I saw it. I did a 45 minute walk up and down the living room and it dropped to 10.1, repeated an hour later and it was 7.9 had a glass of water and it went up to 8.8 :shrug: so I guess egg fried rice doesnt agree with me then, think I'll be staying away from that one for the time being :wacko:
> 
> So 2 weetabix this morning and a cup of tea, pre insulin and post metformin. Just off to test now, really hope they have come down.
> 
> no offence taken - its comforting to know others are going through it too - even though we wouldn't wish it on anyone, it's good to not be alone. Sounds like you've already experimented a lot with foods. I tend to stick now to what I feel is my 'safer' type of food - meaning bland boring diet. At your stage of pregnancy too prob best to just to stick to what gives you the best numbers - as though it feels forever - not too long to go now! Are they inducing you early at all? is this one your first baby? - yes I will never go near wetabix anymore either:nope:Click to expand...

The plan up to now is c-section at 38 weeks but they picked up that my placenta is calcified and maturing at my growth scan on tues, so not sure if things may be brought forward again. they are keeping an eye on it. This is my 3rd baby both previous were born via c-section for breech presentation, hence the section this time round although I was ready to fight tooth and nail for them to allow me a vaginal birth but now with all the problems I just want a healthy baby and I dont really care which way it arrives.



madmae said:


> I did mean to ask the consultant about the gaviscon when I saw him but it completely went out of my mind. I did try and google it but there was no info about it at all. If they were to tell me I couldn't have it I think it would reduce me to tears. It was so bad after breakfast the acid came right up my throat and was making me gag. My 8 yr old looked at me swigging it out of the bottle the other day and said...you drink that like you do diet coke....he has a point lol.

Oh I can sympathize with you soooo much, it's awful. Mine comes at night in the middle of the night without a single bit of warning. I shoot bolt up right coughing and spluttering and thinking I'm choking to death (all whilst hubby is sleeping and totally oblivious) and talk about burning my god its horrible. I was popping rennies every night (sugar free ones lol) until I read that they can contribute to calcifying the placenta so I gave up (maybe untrue but aint taking any chances) and now I'm just using pillows to keep me propped up right.


----------



## madmae

Just seen your DH had a vasectomy reversal...so did mine..I am lucky that this is reversal baby number 2


----------



## marley79

madmae - I couldn't find any info on gaviscon either, so I just take it when it is really bad. luckily it is coming and going so its not constant at present, but my first attack lasted five days and I thought that was going to be it but then it went - only to come back and go again. When I get it I feel like something is stuck in my chest and get a horrid squeezing sensation and of course the burn! Think I would rather baby was sat on the bladder anyday rather than psuhing up - though i seem to get both - lol!

Doodar - I had a section with my little girl as her shoulders measured off the scale large so I know exactly how you feel. I was determined that this time I would have a vaginal birth and then the whole gd thing again. They would prefer to resection me. I may consider a mild induced vbac but I will see nearer the time, like you say I'm now prepearing myself that if that is the safest and best way for the baby then so be it. It does make me very sad that it will mean I'll never get to expereince birth but ultimatly I just want to snuggle up to my little one and so know in time I will get rid of my 'birth baggage'. 
How do they know if your placenta is showing calicification by the way - how do they test? I have had the doppler placenta scan - is it part of that?


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Just seen your DH had a vasectomy reversal...so did mine..I am lucky that this is reversal baby number 2

and they say it's just us women that go through the pain of having a child :haha:
seriously congrats to you both - extra special babies then!


----------



## mightyspu

My mw said that gaviscon is fine with GD. :) however it stopped working for me. A friend suggested Ranitidine, which is miles better. You can get 12 tabs for a pound in Tesco, but best to check with your GP first.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Just seen your DH had a vasectomy reversal...so did mine..I am lucky that this is reversal baby number 2
> 
> and they say it's just us women that go through the pain of having a child :haha:
> seriously congrats to you both - extra special babies then!Click to expand...

Yes they're my little miracle boys.

Well because I had a clingy baby I didn't get my lunch on time and the shakes started. Tested my bloods and it was 3.8....it dropped to 3.4 so I guess I can say it was a hypo. Weird part was that even when it went back up it took ages for the shaking to stop.


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> My mw said that gaviscon is fine with GD. :) however it stopped working for me. A friend suggested Ranitidine, which is miles better. You can get 12 tabs for a pound in Tesco, but best to check with your GP first.

Thats great to know :happydance:


----------



## cherry22

Sorry to hijack ladies but could i pick your brains please?

Breif history is when i was pg with my son i had the glucose test because my blood test showed high BS, the glucose test came back fine but he was born at 36 weeks weighing 8lb6oz, had low blood sugar, was very very sleepy, was grunting when breathing and was in specail care because he had jaundice so bad that narrowly missed a blood transfusion!! So im pretty sure that i had GD but it was missed! Has enyone had experience with this at all??

Im due my GDT on monday so we will see what happens!

My questions are-

If its clear again is it worth me following a strict low gi diet enyway just incase?
Will it make a diffrence or do i have to check my blood sugar levels?
Can these things actually be missed? i thought if i had it, it would deff show up!!!

Im terrified of going through what i did again but im also terrified of it going missed again and giving birth to a 12lb baby that gets stuck because they missed it!!!

Many thanks for eny advice! x


----------



## marley79

Hi cherry
after your experience I would most definetly be pushing to speak to a diabetic midiwfe/consultant and ask them to give you a blood glucose kit for you to start testing your sugars via the fingerprick test. I don't have much info on how reliable the gtt test - but I am sure as we get good and bad days I'm sure it must be possible to sometimes be broderline, have a good day and maybe get ok result. I think if you had very high sugars it would surely always pick them up but not sure.
I never had a gtt this time as I was checking in on my sugars anyway and they were suddenly high 9this was a t 12 weeks and my gtt was booked for 16 weeks). they just cancelled my test and started me on diabetic care, as they saw this as diagnosis alone. If you don't get any joy with them giving you a testing kit - if I was you I would buy one with some strips - it's not as though its dangerous to do and it can only ever be a good thing to follow a gd style diet. 
If you had your own kit you would be able to track your sugars in labour which is ultimatly the most important time. Maybe you never had gd but are very suspetable unstable sugars under stress such as labour.
As for size of baby can they do some growth scans? If they are not willing on nhs, you could get one private. I had a couple private in my last pregnancy with babybond. I paid about £100 but it was well worth it. If I was you I would defo be wanting one at 35-36 weeks due to a previous big baby. xx


----------



## marley79

ps I have the one touch ultra blood monitor - about £30 amazon and about £30 for pack of strips. Of course I'm really not advocating you just go and do these things and self diagnose and you should defo do the gtt test but I am all for self-awareness to. So if you get nowehere with diabetic team at hospital or midwives, you could tell them you want to buy the kit and can they check over your numbers anyway - they surely can't say no. even if its just for your own peace of mind - that is often priceless in itself.


----------



## cherry22

Thank you so much! I will push to see someone do you think i should wait untill my MW appointment at 30 weeks? Thats when ill get my results back from GDT!!

So im not being paranoid about what my son went through does it sound like i had it and it was missed?

Ive just emailed my Birth afterthoughts team at the hospital to hopefully get to talk to a midwife about it all!

Im paniking abit that time is running out!


----------



## hakunamatata

After breakfast test a bit high even though it was a protein bar. I had my prenatal vits this morning which have sugar because they're gummies and the pills make me sick. I do better when I take those vits later in the day. Other than that things are ok. Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## sweety2513

I am maintaining pretty good numbers throughout the day with diet. I even have good fasting numbers. However, after breakfast my numbers shoot up by like over 60. They end up in the 150's EVERYDAY No matter what I eat. Do you think I will end up on insulin for breakfast? The sound of that is scary, its it really complicated to be on insulin?


----------



## madmae

sweety2513 said:


> I am maintaining pretty good numbers throughout the day with diet. I even have good fasting numbers. However, after breakfast my numbers shoot up by like over 60. They end up in the 150's EVERYDAY No matter what I eat. Do you think I will end up on insulin for breakfast? The sound of that is scary, its it really complicated to be on insulin?


Breakfasts are difficult to control for a lot of people. My consultant isn't surprised at all that I am having major problems with it.

Insulin isn't difficult really...as long as you keep vigilant for hypos. My insulin comes in a pen....you just do an air shot...then dial up how many units you need grab something that has a bit of fat...like my belly put the needle in and push the top when the button is to put the insulin in. I always change the needle directly afterwards so that next time I have to inject the needle is fresh.

They might try you on metformin before insulin.


----------



## marley79

cherry22 said:


> Thank you so much! I will push to see someone do you think i should wait untill my MW appointment at 30 weeks? Thats when ill get my results back from GDT!!
> 
> So im not being paranoid about what my son went through does it sound like i had it and it was missed?
> 
> Ive just emailed my Birth afterthoughts team at the hospital to hopefully get to talk to a midwife about it all!
> 
> Im paniking abit that time is running out!

I don't know bit too medical for me. many gd babies don't have this and I'm sure many non-gd babies do. I simply don't know - if you are worried I would just ring your midwife and chat now and just be honest about how you are feeling. x


----------



## sweety2513

madmae said:


> sweety2513 said:
> 
> 
> I am maintaining pretty good numbers throughout the day with diet. I even have good fasting numbers. However, after breakfast my numbers shoot up by like over 60. They end up in the 150's EVERYDAY No matter what I eat. Do you think I will end up on insulin for breakfast? The sound of that is scary, its it really complicated to be on insulin?
> 
> 
> Breakfasts are difficult to control for a lot of people. My consultant isn't surprised at all that I am having major problems with it.
> 
> Insulin isn't difficult really...as long as you keep vigilant for hypos. My insulin comes in a pen....you just do an air shot...then dial up how many units you need grab something that has a bit of fat...like my belly put the needle in and push the top when the button is to put the insulin in. I always change the needle directly afterwards so that next time I have to inject the needle is fresh.
> 
> They might try you on metformin before insulin.Click to expand...

I do not understand the hypos either. For example, today my fasting was 88, 1 hr after breakfast it was 152 and 2 hrs after it was 76. Is this dangerous? Am I at risk for the hypo even without the insulin?


----------



## madmae

sweety2513 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweety2513 said:
> 
> 
> I am maintaining pretty good numbers throughout the day with diet. I even have good fasting numbers. However, after breakfast my numbers shoot up by like over 60. They end up in the 150's EVERYDAY No matter what I eat. Do you think I will end up on insulin for breakfast? The sound of that is scary, its it really complicated to be on insulin?
> 
> 
> Breakfasts are difficult to control for a lot of people. My consultant isn't surprised at all that I am having major problems with it.
> 
> Insulin isn't difficult really...as long as you keep vigilant for hypos. My insulin comes in a pen....you just do an air shot...then dial up how many units you need grab something that has a bit of fat...like my belly put the needle in and push the top when the button is to put the insulin in. I always change the needle directly afterwards so that next time I have to inject the needle is fresh.
> 
> They might try you on metformin before insulin.Click to expand...
> 
> I do not understand the hypos either. For example, today my fasting was 88, 1 hr after breakfast it was 152 and 2 hrs after it was 76. Is this dangerous? Am I at risk for the hypo even without the insulin?Click to expand...

I've just done the conversion and its 8.4 after 1 hr down to 4.2 after 2 hrs....its not the worst I have seen....though I don't test after 2 hrs unless I suspect a problem so I don't know what mine is like generally. If you're having a snack round about that time frame then I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Samah007

Hey ladies. If I missed you in the third trimester forums I just wanted to share that I had my baby and that THANK GOD I'm free of diabetes. (I had to see that trouble-making placenta before they took it away, LOL). The weirdest part is that it's a little difficult for me to just munch on a doughnut or even to go on a junk food binge now that the GD is gone. I guess the healthy eating habits have stuck with me. Let's hope! 

Anyhow, I wish you ladies luck on your journeys. Stay strong! BTW, the nurses marveled that my LO was only 5 lbs. 2 oz at birth (considering that I had GD.) They were very proud of me for sticking with the diet.


----------



## marley79

Samah007 said:


> Hey ladies. If I missed you in the third trimester forums I just wanted to share that I had my baby and that THANK GOD I'm free of diabetes. (I had to see that trouble-making placenta before they took it away, LOL). The weirdest part is that it's a little difficult for me to just munch on a doughnut or even to go on a junk food binge now that the GD is gone. I guess the healthy eating habits have stuck with me. Let's hope!
> 
> Anyhow, I wish you ladies luck on your journeys. Stay strong! BTW, the nurses marveled that my LO was only 5 lbs. 2 oz at birth (considering that I had GD.) They were very proud of me for sticking with the diet.

Amazing news! Well done you :0) that picture is so cute! How many weeks were you - 5lbs is a little cutie for a gd baby! lots love x


----------



## HellBunny

Congrats Samah! a tiny little bundle for a GD baby too! you must be so happy :cloud9: xx


----------



## Samah007

marley79 said:


> Samah007 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. If I missed you in the third trimester forums I just wanted to share that I had my baby and that THANK GOD I'm free of diabetes. (I had to see that trouble-making placenta before they took it away, LOL). The weirdest part is that it's a little difficult for me to just munch on a doughnut or even to go on a junk food binge now that the GD is gone. I guess the healthy eating habits have stuck with me. Let's hope!
> 
> Anyhow, I wish you ladies luck on your journeys. Stay strong! BTW, the nurses marveled that my LO was only 5 lbs. 2 oz at birth (considering that I had GD.) They were very proud of me for sticking with the diet.
> 
> Amazing news! Well done you :0) that picture is so cute! How many weeks were you - 5lbs is a little cutie for a gd baby! lots love xClick to expand...

I was 39 weeks exactly and I was supposed to be induced but little lady had other plans.


----------



## madmae

Congratulations she is gorgeous


----------



## mightyspu

Oh congrats Samah, and welcome to the world Nia! Love a happy ending :D


----------



## butterflydebs

Evening ladies, just a quick update, had appointment today and saw my diabetic consultant/team was due to be induced on Monday but they have brought it forward to tommorrow as my sugars were a bit all over the place the last couple of days. Can't really beleive it all happening tommorrow seems insane really !!! Have spent this evening making sure the house is immaculate and that everything is ready. Now laying in bed knowing that I should be asleep but so nervous and excited xx


----------



## HellBunny

Yay! Soon you will have your little baby in your arms too :) sorry to hear about the off sugars though, let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## madmae

butterflydebs said:


> Evening ladies, just a quick update, had appointment today and saw my diabetic consultant/team was due to be induced on Monday but they have brought it forward to tommorrow as my sugars were a bit all over the place the last couple of days. Can't really beleive it all happening tommorrow seems insane really !!! Have spent this evening making sure the house is immaculate and that everything is ready. Now laying in bed knowing that I should be asleep but so nervous and excited xx

 Oh wow....good luck for tomorrow.....can't wait to hear how it all goes


----------



## hakunamatata

Samah she's perfect!! Congratulations!!

Good luck Debs!!


----------



## marley79

thinking of you debs - let us know when little on here. xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Oooooh, good luck Debs!


----------



## butterflydebs

Thank you everyone, sat on the ward now waiting for the midwife feeling very sick !! hope you all have a good weekend x Samah Nia is gorgeous congrats x


----------



## esperanzamama

good luck debs!


----------



## Minkel23

Congratulations Samah on the birth of Nia! And all the best Debs... let us know how you get on!x


----------



## Doodar

madmae said:


> Just seen your DH had a vasectomy reversal...so did mine..I am lucky that this is reversal baby number 2

Thats Brilliant :thumbup: so many of them fail. Baby No2 too thats fab, you must have had a very good surgeon. I wasn't completely happy with ours but thats another story. We ended up having to do ivf and poor hubby had to have surgical extraction, bless him :cloud9: we now have what we started out to achieve after lots of determination (and money :haha:)



marley79 said:


> madmae - I couldn't find any info on gaviscon either, so I just take it when it is really bad. luckily it is coming and going so its not constant at present, but my first attack lasted five days and I thought that was going to be it but then it went - only to come back and go again. When I get it I feel like something is stuck in my chest and get a horrid squeezing sensation and of course the burn! Think I would rather baby was sat on the bladder anyday rather than psuhing up - though i seem to get both - lol!
> 
> Doodar - I had a section with my little girl as her shoulders measured off the scale large so I know exactly how you feel. I was determined that this time I would have a vaginal birth and then the whole gd thing again. They would prefer to resection me. I may consider a mild induced vbac but I will see nearer the time, like you say I'm now prepearing myself that if that is the safest and best way for the baby then so be it. It does make me very sad that it will mean I'll never get to expereince birth but ultimatly I just want to snuggle up to my little one and so know in time I will get rid of my 'birth baggage'.
> How do they know if your placenta is showing calicification by the way - how do they test? I have had the doppler placenta scan - is it part of that?

I know how you feel hun. I feel sad that I will never get to experience a normal birth and I got very depressed last time when I ended up with a section, this time I am determinded not to let that happen again. I have to be grateful for what I have and feel extremely lucky to be having this baby when so many people fail at ivf.
I'm not sure if its part of the doppler scan or not. I had growth and doppler scan 2 weeks previous and then I was sent to another hospital for another growth scan and thats when they picked up the placenta. Whether its a different machine or not I don't know :shrug: but they did say doppler was fine and as long as that is ok then there is nothing to worry about :thumbup:



Samah007 said:


> Hey ladies. If I missed you in the third trimester forums I just wanted to share that I had my baby and that THANK GOD I'm free of diabetes. (I had to see that trouble-making placenta before they took it away, LOL). The weirdest part is that it's a little difficult for me to just munch on a doughnut or even to go on a junk food binge now that the GD is gone. I guess the healthy eating habits have stuck with me. Let's hope!
> 
> Anyhow, I wish you ladies luck on your journeys. Stay strong! BTW, the nurses marveled that my LO was only 5 lbs. 2 oz at birth (considering that I had GD.) They were very proud of me for sticking with the diet.

Aw congrats hun and wow brilliant weight for GD, well done :thumbup:


butterflydebs said:


> Evening ladies, just a quick update, had appointment today and saw my diabetic consultant/team was due to be induced on Monday but they have brought it forward to tommorrow as my sugars were a bit all over the place the last couple of days. Can't really beleive it all happening tommorrow seems insane really !!! Have spent this evening making sure the house is immaculate and that everything is ready. Now laying in bed knowing that I should be asleep but so nervous and excited xx

Good Luck, how exciting :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

I'm experimenting with new eating habits. I'm trying 6 small meals instead of 3 main meals and 3 snacks and so far it seems to be working, although I only started after evening meal last night but so far so good, maybe I shouldn't speak too soon.

I've been eating half portions instead of piling my plate full. So evening meal last night I ate half and bloods were 6.6 then instead of a snack later on I finished the other half of my meal. This Morning I'm so chuffed with my breakfast numbers I wanted to run into the street and tell everyone 6.9 :happydance::happydance: I have never had a breakfast number below 10 so far. Lunchtime numbers were, wait for it.......OMG!! 5.5 I cannot believe it. I really hope this plan works. I think I may have been having too big portions sizes before. It doesn't half improve your mood when you see controlled numbers :happydance: I'm so happy!!


----------



## marley79

doodar - I know excatly what you mean about the depression related to the birth. Mine didn't start until I started chatting to other women at baby groups and suddenly felt somewhat lacking especially as I got some upturned noses at having had a c-section even though for medical reasons. It caught me unaware and I so agree that it is possible to prepare yourself and not let it start in the first place. Being grateful is a cure all and it sounds like you've had a very long (but ultimatly very rewarding) road to having this baby. Massive congrats on that alone! And however they come into our arms its wonderful when they do. I am defo being a lot more gentle on myself this time around.
Well done on your blood numbers - sounds like you are doing really well spacing it out. Are you doing ok hunger wise spacing it out? I've started snacking much more and being careful with huge portions. xxxxx


----------



## madmae

Doodar said:


> I'm experimenting with new eating habits. I'm trying 6 small meals instead of 3 main meals and 3 snacks and so far it seems to be working, although I only started after evening meal last night but so far so good, maybe I shouldn't speak too soon.
> 
> I've been eating half portions instead of piling my plate full. So evening meal last night I ate half and bloods were 6.6 then instead of a snack later on I finished the other half of my meal. This Morning I'm so chuffed with my breakfast numbers I wanted to run into the street and tell everyone 6.9 :happydance::happydance: I have never had a breakfast number below 10 so far. Lunchtime numbers were, wait for it.......OMG!! 5.5 I cannot believe it. I really hope this plan works. I think I may have been having too big portions sizes before. It doesn't half improve your mood when you see controlled numbers :happydance: I'm so happy!!


I might have to give this a try......My fasting number today was 7....never had it so high:nope:


----------



## madmae

Doodar said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Just seen your DH had a vasectomy reversal...so did mine..I am lucky that this is reversal baby number 2
> 
> Thats Brilliant :thumbup: so many of them fail. Baby No2 too thats fab, you must have had a very good surgeon. I wasn't completely happy with ours but thats another story. We ended up having to do ivf and poor hubby had to have surgical extraction, bless him :cloud9: we now have what we started out to achieve after lots of determination (and money :haha:)Click to expand...


Poor hubby. I must admit I had half expected the VR to have scarred over after number 1.....it took us 15 months to fall for him so when we agreed to try for this one we thought it'd take ages and wham first month trying....so the age gap for them is smaller than we would have liked...but hey I'm not gonna moan about this little miracle. Though I am more than happy to moan about the GD lol....today this pregnancy feels like its been lasting forever.....one of those days...oh well I am 26 weeks now...only another 12 weeks to go. I just wanna meet my little man.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Doodar said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you all. I was diagnosed with GD about 3 weeks ago, at the start I fell to pieces and really didn't think I would be able to cope with it. I cried buckets and felt so guilty. I'm coming to terms with it more now, I still have the odd off day here and there but its getting easier.
> 
> The first week I was monitored with diet alone and my numbers would range from 6 to 12 after meals with my fasting levels around the 5 mark. The second week I was put on metformin 500mg twice a day and to be honest it didn't really help. My morning numbers after breaksfast are just so out of control always around the 11 or 12 mark and thats only on 2 weetabix or 2 shredded wheat :shrug: Saw the dietician and she said my diet was fine and nothing needed to change. Anyway today I've been put on insulin, had my first dose before tea tonight and followed with metformin. Hubby did my insulin for me because I just can't bring myself to do it. I struggle with the finger pricking too, dont know why but it just goes through me, so have to do alternate site testing on my forearm. I'm quite gutted that I've ended up on insulin so early but at the same time I was becoming quite paranoid and getting stressed with my numbers so I'm excited to see if it works, really want to see my numbers come down. It's so disheartening when you know your doing everything you can diet wise and you still see high numbers.
> 
> So up bright and breezy tomorrow so hubby can do my insulin shot before he goes to work and fingers crossed my numbers are lower. Anyone else on Novomix? what dose are you on? I've been started on 6ml twice a day not sure if this is good or bad :shrug:

Dont worry about been on insulin to early, I have been on insulin since 17wks, and 22wks the last time. The most important thing is healthy mummy, healthy baby. I am not on novomix, so can't help with dosing, I have always been on rapid acting and long acting at same time.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Samah007 said:


> Hey ladies. If I missed you in the third trimester forums I just wanted to share that I had my baby and that THANK GOD I'm free of diabetes. (I had to see that trouble-making placenta before they took it away, LOL). The weirdest part is that it's a little difficult for me to just munch on a doughnut or even to go on a junk food binge now that the GD is gone. I guess the healthy eating habits have stuck with me. Let's hope!
> 
> Anyhow, I wish you ladies luck on your journeys. Stay strong! BTW, the nurses marveled that my LO was only 5 lbs. 2 oz at birth (considering that I had GD.) They were very proud of me for sticking with the diet.

Congratulations, so happy for you.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Good luck, debs.


----------



## madmae

I wonder how debs is getting on.

Well today has been a good day numbers wise. My fasting was 6.2 so not great and I fully expected another high after brekky but it was 6.9....then 5.2 after lunch and after dinner it was 7.1. And as I was strict with myself for snacks no hypos either. That's the irony of having the good numbers I then become paranoid I'll drop to low.


----------



## HellBunny

Madmae yay for good numbers! It amazing how uplifting you can feel when you have a day of no highs, it doesn't happen often for me, except for today, i did have a few hypos though but somehow they seem less annoying than highs.

Hope debs is doing well hopefully her baby will be here or well on her/his way now


----------



## madmae

The highs make me feel so tired and sluggish so it is nice not to have them.

My diabetic sweets turned up....so tempting to just pig out on them....but they have to last me a bit so I won't


----------



## HellBunny

I don't tend to have any symptoms of having high's, though i know when pregnant with jayden before they told me about GD i felt weak/drained and ill all the time so i imagine its not so nice.
x


----------



## jsh1980

Hello everyone, slowly working my way through this thread but wondering if anyone knows at what levels my dr will put me on metformin (ive got the tablets already but told not to take them yet....). The only high reading ive had was this morning (5.6) and everything else has been well below the targets. thanks x


----------



## marley79

jsh - 

I think your doc will wait until there is a trend in rising and catch it before it goes officially over. I started with one in the eve with meal and have slowly gone up - so now I'm taking 2in a morning and 2 in an evening (max dose). i started taking at 12 weeks and I'll be 30 weeks this week and still ok on them.
Some docs like to start when you've had three high readings in one week. Hopefully you can go as long as poss without them but when you need to just get going they make life so much easier. x


----------



## HellBunny

Welcome to the thread Jsh :)

I've had 2 breakfast numbers on target in a row, finally! Does mean i'm on 18 units but never mind x


----------



## jsh1980

Thanks chicks, ive spoken with my Diabetic nurse today and she says im doing well. Just the one 5.6 before breakfast so far so im quite chuffed!!:happydance:
What do you reccommend as i need something sweet after my dinner ( think the late night ben n jerrys contributed towards my 'high' this morning :growlmad:


----------



## HellBunny

I generally stick with sugar free jelly, its quite boring though it does the trick and fills me up! xx


----------



## Steph32

Hi... question for you ladies. I have GD but it's been semi-easy to control with my diet... although I occasionally get crazy numbers. I had an u/s last week and baby's head circumference was measuring 4 1/2 weeks ahead! Everything else was fairly normal and estimated weight looked average, so not a big baby. Just a big head! Does anyone know if GD can just affect the head growth, and not the rest of the body??


----------



## mightyspu

It's the size of their tummy that they go by for GD babies as generally, big tummy = big shoulders and that's the part that can get stuck in delivery. However each baby grows differently, so it could be that lo's head could be more in proportion by your edd. In your notes, did they put a letter stating what the measurements were? In mine, there's a little graph that shows on what scale my baby's head, legs and tummy are. 

Also, scans do have a margin of error. My last scan, she measured lo as being at 39 weeks and I was 34. She measured a final time and got a better angle and he was spot on! 

Also, a friend of mine had scans for her "large" baby and was investigated for GD and he was born at a decent 8lb8oz. Big, but hardly monstrous, which is what the led her to believe!


----------



## Minkel23

Hi all,

I'm being induced on Wednesday next week and have started a separate thread with some of the info they gave me yesterday about managing my Gd during delivery. Hope it helps!x


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks, ill go look :)


----------



## hakunamatata

My numbers are creeping up just a bit. For example, I was in the 80's for my fasting score. This morning, it was 96. And after my meals, I was testing in the 90's a lot, and now my scores are usually in the triple digits (though still under the recommended 140 after one hour or under 120 after 2 hours, except for just one meal this week.) I'm not changing what I eat, but I have noticed that my numbers are trending upward. I'm wondering if that's because I'm further along in my pregnancy now. I also wonder if the nurse will have me go back to testing 4x a day instead of 2x a day so that I can keep a close eye on things. I'm not terribly worried about it, but I can see that my body is slowly cooperating less and I really hope it doesn't lead to medication.


----------



## mightyspu

Are you just as active? I hope you don't end up on meds too, but you've done so well to come so far. And as you've discovered, you have good numbers because of your hard work.


----------



## madmae

hakunamatata said:


> My numbers are creeping up just a bit. For example, I was in the 80's for my fasting score. This morning, it was 96. And after my meals, I was testing in the 90's a lot, and now my scores are usually in the triple digits (though still under the recommended 140 after one hour or under 120 after 2 hours, except for just one meal this week.) I'm not changing what I eat, but I have noticed that my numbers are trending upward. I'm wondering if that's because I'm further along in my pregnancy now. I also wonder if the nurse will have me go back to testing 4x a day instead of 2x a day so that I can keep a close eye on things. I'm not terribly worried about it, but I can see that my body is slowly cooperating less and I really hope it doesn't lead to medication.

sadly that's the nature of GD.....fingers crossed that you can get to the end without medication


----------



## Steph32

mightyspu said:


> It's the size of their tummy that they go by for GD babies as generally, big tummy = big shoulders and that's the part that can get stuck in delivery. However each baby grows differently, so it could be that lo's head could be more in proportion by your edd. In your notes, did they put a letter stating what the measurements were? In mine, there's a little graph that shows on what scale my baby's head, legs and tummy are.
> 
> Also, scans do have a margin of error. My last scan, she measured lo as being at 39 weeks and I was 34. She measured a final time and got a better angle and he was spot on!
> 
> Also, a friend of mine had scans for her "large" baby and was investigated for GD and he was born at a decent 8lb8oz. Big, but hardly monstrous, which is what the led her to believe!

Yes, I have all the measurements... I was 30wks/2d (and that is my correct EDD) and HC was measuring 34wks/4d (31cm), AC was 30wks/6d, and FL was 29wks. So everything was hovering around the same gestation except the HC. Hoping that it is just an inaccurate measurement. Everything that I've read too, about GD, is that it makes the tummy large... so I guess it's not due to GD...


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hiya :wave:

I was diagnosed with GD today. Any advice for a newbie?


----------



## mightyspu

So Steph, he's spot on for the other 2, that's brilliant :) of course, there is plenty of time for change, but for now you're all good :) 

Hi Louise, welcome to the thread. Advice? Well, what have you been told? 

Have a look into a low Gi diet. Slow release carbs are supposed to be good for GD, although some ladies find certain low Gi foods effect them worse than expected. It can be a little bit of trial and error to control. 

How high were your numbers?


----------



## HellBunny

Welcome Louise :)


----------



## madmae

Hi Louise....welcome to the thread.

Best bit of advice.....don't blame yourself for having GD....a lot of us feel guilt when we have had no choice over this.


----------



## marley79

Welcome Louise. How high are your numbers? Are you fingerprick testing throughout the day? Are you medication or diet controlled? There are quite a few of us on here, all controlled in different ways and at different stages of pregnancy so there is bound to be someone at the same stage as you.
At least you don't have too much longer to go. I'm 30 weeks too. * weeks and counting :0) xxx


----------



## mightyspu

I'm full term today :D


----------



## Minkel23

mightyspu said:


> I'm full term today :D

Wow! You must really be looking forward to meeting your baby now... not long!x


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> I'm full term today :D

Yey.....you'll be holding your little bundle before you know it xxx:happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks :D so excited!


----------



## madmae

And I'm not jealous at all....where's the green with envy smilie?? :thumbup:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi thanks for the welcomes :)

I did the GTT last week and my fasting number was 4.9 and 2 hours after the sugary drink it was 9.7.

They have given me a finger pricker and I have to moniter 4 times a day (before meals and last thing at night) then go back in a week to review the numbers and decide if I need medication or not.

I've been told to aim for less than 5.5 pre-breakfast and less than 6.0 at other times. So far, so good but I only started doing this yesterday!

They also said they probably won't let me go past my due date but didn't specify any more then that. I suppose it will all depend on how I'm doing nearer the time.


----------



## marley79

Hi I'm Louise said:


> Hi thanks for the welcomes :)
> 
> I did the GTT last week and my fasting number was 4.9 and 2 hours after the sugary drink it was 9.7.
> 
> They have given me a finger pricker and I have to moniter 4 times a day (before meals and last thing at night) then go back in a week to review the numbers and decide if I need medication or not.
> 
> I've been told to aim for less than 5.5 pre-breakfast and less than 6.0 at other times. So far, so good but I only started doing this yesterday!
> 
> They also said they probably won't let me go past my due date but didn't specify any more then that. I suppose it will all depend on how I'm doing nearer the time.

They've given you very strict numbers for after meals - is that for 1 hour after or two hours. Mine are to be under 5 pre meal and under 7 1 hour after but some diabetic teams like to test at 2hours so maybe thats why you are to be under 6. I should be around 6 at 2 hour mark.
Good luck with the numbers - hopefully u can do it diet alone. But make sure you don't deny yourself in order to get your numbers good as that can be just as bad as you won't be eating enough. if you can't manage diet alone - don't feel like you've failed in anyway, it's not cos' you aren't working hard enough on it - its just the hormones effect and it will mean medication. I managed diet alone last time and this time I'm on metformin.
x


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> I'm full term today :D

yeah! Is it birng on natural induction time :happydance:
so excited for you. 
I'll be following your birth story with the most interest with you being my fellow vbacer.
xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Louise, that sounds a lot like my first visit. Did they advise you what you should be eating?

Natural induction has commenced :) RL capsules to get my cervix ready and walking and sex for the rest. Hand expressing tonight :)


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

marley79 said:


> Hi I'm Louise said:
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for the welcomes :)
> 
> I did the GTT last week and my fasting number was 4.9 and 2 hours after the sugary drink it was 9.7.
> 
> They have given me a finger pricker and I have to moniter 4 times a day (before meals and last thing at night) then go back in a week to review the numbers and decide if I need medication or not.
> 
> I've been told to aim for less than 5.5 pre-breakfast and less than 6.0 at other times. So far, so good but I only started doing this yesterday!
> 
> They also said they probably won't let me go past my due date but didn't specify any more then that. I suppose it will all depend on how I'm doing nearer the time.
> 
> They've given you very strict numbers for after meals - is that for 1 hour after or two hours. Mine are to be under 5 pre meal and under 7 1 hour after but some diabetic teams like to test at 2hours so maybe thats why you are to be under 6. I should be around 6 at 2 hour mark.
> Good luck with the numbers - hopefully u can do it diet alone. But make sure you don't deny yourself in order to get your numbers good as that can be just as bad as you won't be eating enough. if you can't manage diet alone - don't feel like you've failed in anyway, it's not cos' you aren't working hard enough on it - its just the hormones effect and it will mean medication. I managed diet alone last time and this time I'm on metformin.
> xClick to expand...

I have to test before meals, so that's my pre-meal target.

I will do my best but if I need meds, then so be it. Hopefully it's just temporary and it will go away after the birth.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

mightyspu said:


> Louise, that sounds a lot like my first visit. Did they advise you what you should be eating?

Not really. I saw a dietician briefly and she gave me quick run down of what foods that will affect my sugar levels and what won't. I might see her again at a later date if I'm struggling.


----------



## madmae

Hi I'm Louise said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Louise, that sounds a lot like my first visit. Did they advise you what you should be eating?
> 
> Not really. I saw a dietician briefly and she gave me quick run down of what foods that will affect my sugar levels and what won't. I might see her again at a later date if I'm struggling.Click to expand...

What affects one person won't another and some of it won't make sense at all.....I can't eat some so called healthy stuff without a major spike but I can eat a macdonalds or kebab and be fine. I do try and aim to have more protein than carbs and generally that works...but not all the time. It is a wonderful learning curve thats for sure....but this thread is fantastic for help and a great place to vent.


----------



## Minkel23

madmae said:


> Hi I'm Louise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Louise, that sounds a lot like my first visit. Did they advise you what you should be eating?
> 
> Not really. I saw a dietician briefly and she gave me quick run down of what foods that will affect my sugar levels and what won't. I might see her again at a later date if I'm struggling.Click to expand...
> 
> What affects one person won't another and some of it won't make sense at all.....I can't eat some so called healthy stuff without a major spike but I can eat a macdonalds or kebab and be fine. I do try and aim to have more protein than carbs and generally that works...but not all the time. It is a wonderful learning curve thats for sure....but this thread is fantastic for help and a great place to vent.Click to expand...

It's strange how what works for one person can badly affect another... I can eat a pizza express legara and not go above 5.5, and yet a friend of mine with type 2 can't go anywhere near pizza dough. It's all a learning curve... you'll figure out how your body reacts to certain carbs and sugars really quickly.x


----------



## madmae

I hate it when you prick your finger to test your blood and it won't stop bleeding...kids crack up because I end up moaning oh god its a bleeder and sitting there with a baby wipe round it (baby wipes closest things to hand).


----------



## madmae

So I did it...I injected into my thigh.....it was so painless I did wonder if I had actually done it....so I sat there checking and it wasn't until I saw a little bit of blood that I believed I had done it. I feel a bit of a wuss now for worrying about it so much.


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Louise, that sounds a lot like my first visit. Did they advise you what you should be eating?
> 
> Natural induction has commenced :) RL capsules to get my cervix ready and walking and sex for the rest. Hand expressing tonight :)

What dose of RL capsules are you taking/ how many times a day - when did you start those? I'd like to give them a shot but no idea when to start the regime. Are you giving evening primrose a try too? 

let us know how the hand expressing goes - are you banking any supply?

And well, enjoy the other stuff. once baby is here it'll be a while :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

marley79 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Louise, that sounds a lot like my first visit. Did they advise you what you should be eating?
> 
> Natural induction has commenced :) RL capsules to get my cervix ready and walking and sex for the rest. Hand expressing tonight :)
> 
> What dose of RL capsules are you taking/ how many times a day - when did you start those? I'd like to give them a shot but no idea when to start the regime. Are you giving evening primrose a try too?
> 
> let us know how the hand expressing goes - are you banking any supply?
> 
> And well, enjoy the other stuff. once baby is here it'll be a while :haha:Click to expand...

I am taking 500mg a day with food, I am hoping it does get my cervix ready because if I am induced, they are unlikely to use a pessary because of my previous section. I started them a couple of days ago, I meant to get the tea, but a friend of mine had some left over. I would try epo, but can't remember what it is supposed to do, I'll look into that I think.

I will be banking my supply, it's mainly to give to lo in the event that he has high blood sugar when he's born. 

And as for the other? Yeah, some women get their mojo back straight after, but I was not one of those women! It's nice to share some intimacy too, as having a baby really shook our relationship last time.


Madmae - I often have the opposite, I sometimes can't get blood out! I have very shy blood it seems :haha: but well done for jabbing your thigh, I'd be really apprehensive too!


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Louise, that sounds a lot like my first visit. Did they advise you what you should be eating?
> 
> Natural induction has commenced :) RL capsules to get my cervix ready and walking and sex for the rest. Hand expressing tonight :)
> 
> What dose of RL capsules are you taking/ how many times a day - when did you start those? I'd like to give them a shot but no idea when to start the regime. Are you giving evening primrose a try too?
> 
> let us know how the hand expressing goes - are you banking any supply?
> 
> And well, enjoy the other stuff. once baby is here it'll be a while :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am taking 500mg a day with food, I am hoping it does get my cervix ready because if I am induced, they are unlikely to use a pessary because of my previous section. I started them a couple of days ago, I meant to get the tea, but a friend of mine had some left over. I would try epo, but can't remember what it is supposed to do, I'll look into that I think.
> 
> I will be banking my supply, it's mainly to give to lo in the event that he has high blood sugar when he's born.
> 
> And as for the other? Yeah, some women get their mojo back straight after, but I was not one of those women! It's nice to share some intimacy too, as having a baby really shook our relationship last time.
> 
> 
> Madmae - I often have the opposite, I sometimes can't get blood out! I have very shy blood it seems :haha: but well done for jabbing your thigh, I'd be really apprehensive too!Click to expand...

Good luck with the inductions. have you got a birthing ball to bounce around on too and help with engagement - I think that is supposed to help put pressure on the cervix. EPO is meant to help open the cervix and some beleive that it shortens labour - which I think as vbac induction maybe time limits put on you so that could help. Let me know how you get on with expressing - as hoping to do to.
Hubbie and I took a while getting bedroom dept back to normal post birth too - tbh we were both too shattered, when we got asked at 6 week check what we were using as contraception our reply was a six week old baby and a c-section. Must admit I too looking forward to starting it as natural induction - as much for closeness as anything. xxx


----------



## mightyspu

I have a birthing ball, but I need to blow it up, unfortunately I have no pump, so depending on boredom this evening, I may take a long slow attempt at that. 

Currently my toddler is refusing to eat. :brat:


----------



## HellBunny

Talking of inductions is exciting, i can't wait til its my turn and i never thought i'd say that.
Mightyspu have they given you a date? 

Madmae do you usually inject into your stomach?

This thread is quite busy now :) i'd be lost without it.

I was doing well good readings past 3 days. Today disaster from the off, injected in my thigh it hurt like mad, all of a sudden this huge lump/bruise formed i wondered what had gone on, so i carried about as normal it went down abit but hurt against my jeans. Went to asda/tesco to do food shop with o/h and Jayden, i'd eaten porridge for breakfast, then sandwich for early lunch at 11, around 12 i started feeling off, oh crap i'd forgot my sugary drink, was near the baby aisle i couldn't think, i was shaking like a leaf, had to get o/h to get me a drink and open it i couldn't function, i didn't even have my test kit thing. Ended up crying god how embarrassing, i felt like such a wimp in public, god knows what people thought was up with me massive bump sweating like a dog tears and all sorts, made it outside alive i felt better.
When i got back i'd injected before dinner/tea, i usually eat 20 minutes later, anyway i started feeling off, tested it was 3.5 so not too bad, but i've been in panic mode since its only the past half hour i've felt better, i can see the funny side now about crying in tesco oh dear i don't want to go in there again lol.


----------



## esperanzamama

my csection is tomorrow morning ladies!! so excited, the end is here... waaa hoo!


----------



## mightyspu

esperanzamama, eeeeee! That's so exciting! Good luck and keep us updated. :D 

HB, well done for 3 days of good numbers. Sorry for the Tesco drama though. At least you can chuckle about it now. 

And no date as yet for induction. Next appointment is 1st May, so we'll see what they say then.


----------



## HellBunny

Ah yes of course thats the scan! Exciting stuff they should tell you more then :)
Good luck esperanza i bet it will be such a relief to say bye to GD! :D


----------



## mightyspu

Oh and I hand expressed tonight. 0.8ml. Not much, but I hope to build up more each day.


----------



## HellBunny

Thats good stuff! I've bought a pump so hopefully it will arrive in a few days, xx


----------



## mightyspu

I thought of using my pump but I think in the beginning it'll be a little too rough as there's not actually muchv there yet.


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Talking of inductions is exciting, i can't wait til its my turn and i never thought i'd say that.
> Mightyspu have they given you a date?
> 
> Madmae do you usually inject into your stomach?
> 
> This thread is quite busy now :) i'd be lost without it.
> 
> I was doing well good readings past 3 days. Today disaster from the off, injected in my thigh it hurt like mad, all of a sudden this huge lump/bruise formed i wondered what had gone on, so i carried about as normal it went down abit but hurt against my jeans. Went to asda/tesco to do food shop with o/h and Jayden, i'd eaten porridge for breakfast, then sandwich for early lunch at 11, around 12 i started feeling off, oh crap i'd forgot my sugary drink, was near the baby aisle i couldn't think, i was shaking like a leaf, had to get o/h to get me a drink and open it i couldn't function, i didn't even have my test kit thing. Ended up crying god how embarrassing, i felt like such a wimp in public, god knows what people thought was up with me massive bump sweating like a dog tears and all sorts, made it outside alive i felt better.
> When i got back i'd injected before dinner/tea, i usually eat 20 minutes later, anyway i started feeling off, tested it was 3.5 so not too bad, but i've been in panic mode since its only the past half hour i've felt better, i can see the funny side now about crying in tesco oh dear i don't want to go in there again lol.

Oh that sounds awful....poor you :hugs:

Yes I normally inject into my tummy but the bigger I have got the more painful it has become...I think my skin is more sensitive.


----------



## madmae

esperanzamama said:


> my csection is tomorrow morning ladies!! so excited, the end is here... waaa hoo!


yey that's fantastic...I hope all goes well tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

esperanzamama said:


> my csection is tomorrow morning ladies!! so excited, the end is here... waaa hoo!

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## madmae

Seriously my body is whacked. I had to up both my novorapid and levemir today....32 novorapid and 20 levemir and after breakfast I got my highest reading ever 12.9.....yesterday I had exactly the same just on lower insulin and it was 9.1....makes no flaming sense at all.


----------



## mightyspu

Stupid GD! It's not you, you're fine, it's the stupid GD that's doing it. :brat: Bloody hate it!


----------



## madmae

Thanks....it's just so frustrating sometimes.


----------



## mightyspu

madmae said:


> Thanks....it's just so frustrating sometimes.

:hugs: but you are doing so well sticking to your diet and taking your meds. I don't think I would be keeping as calm a head as you in this situation. And especially as you have known for so long as well.


----------



## marley79

Big hugs madmae. it really is stupid! This long stint of pregnancy will seem like such a small time in the greater span of things.


----------



## madmae

Thanks again....well straight after moaning I had a hypo and then another one this afternoon. Never had 2 in one day so not having fun here today. Roll on july when I can eat without worrying.


----------



## HellBunny

Madmae :hugs: its so flipping annoying, when you think you have your dose worked out the numbers increase its really bizarre, just keep telling yourself its not forever and it will get you through the weeks, you're doing your best and thats all you can do.

It took 3 attempts to get a prescription today, seriously how do pharmacists get their jobs? 3 walks in the pouring down rain on an empty stomach, i didn't end up eating til 4!


----------



## butterflydebs

Evening Ladies, this is the first chance to come on here since my induction so thought I would share with you, bmy gorgeous son was finally born by emergency c section, he weighed 6lb 15 oz at 12.26 on the 16/04/2012 his name is Luca and he is adorable !! Will try to write a full birth story soon and work out how to upload pics x


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations!! :cloud9: :hugs: Can't wait to see pics. Hope you and your baby are well! :baby:


----------



## madmae

Congrats.....can't wait to see him and hear your story


----------



## mightyspu

Congrats Debs :)


----------



## marley79

I was thinking of you last night debs and knowing you must be holding your little one in your arms. Thanks for updating - and a massive congrats. safely in your arms. Makes me emotional - no more yuk GD :0)
I love the name Luca. lots of love and look forward to hearing your birth story. Rest up and get lots of support. Recovery can be slow but so worth it when you have something so wonderful to show for it. xx


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Ladies

Just bookmarking really - I had my second GTT yesterday and they rang me this morning to say it was slightly impaired, I have my first appointment with the diabetic nurse on Monday. I am dreading it. 

Do I have to give up chocolate?!?!?! Lol

PrincessJ


----------



## mightyspu

Hi Princess J, mine was slightly high too, currently I am lucky to be controlling my GD on diet alone. I have mainly given up on chocolate, although I did have a little over Easter and if I get REALLY desperate I can have some nutella. I am currently on a low Gi diet which seems to be helping. I obviously don't know what your dietician/mw will advise, but if it is low Gi, here is a sneaky peak https://www.glycemicindex.com

How are you feeling?


----------



## cherry22

Hiya all,
 
So i wasnt going nuts (my post before about them missing it when i had my son!)
I just got my results and i have it so i have an appointment on tuesday! 

Im not really sure how it all works i only know the very basics so i hope the nurse goes through all the info for me!!

I have loads of questions too but my main one is Am i completley out for a water birth now?

I have a feeling i'll be living in here for the next few months!
x


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Mightyspu

Thanks for the low GI link, I have done the low GI before as I have PCOS and to be honest it did help me to lose weight, as soon as I got pregnant though I sort of stopped doing it, which was naughty I know, so now I am going to get back on it and be good again. 

I am feeling ok, dissapointed that this has happened, I don't want to put baby at risk of anything horrible and don't want to have to be induced early or anything. Hopefully I will be able to control it with diet alone, though I have no willpower at all. DH is on the case though and is going to support me. 

Thanks for the welcome :hugs:


----------



## marley79

cherry - i'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis but in some ways for you - i think you may have spent the rest of pregnancy worrying they had missed it -now they know it's there then that should mean you can avoid what happened last time by being on top of it and monitoring your sugars well.
Not necessaruly out for water birth - you need to wait and see what they say on tues and how well you are controlled. the issue with water birth is that they can't continoulsy monitor you in labour. However, it is your decision if you want to be contiously monitored and of course will depend on induction (if they want to induce you)
wait until tuesday - list as many questions as you can think of and ask away on tues, and any you are not sure on or want to see what others r doing, then come and ask us guys - I'm sure one of us will know.
Big hugs xx


----------



## marley79

Welcome princessJ. hopefully diet alone will work for you. You shoudl chat to your team about fi they will want to induce early - you may find you have to bargain a little - but try to go with flow as much as poss. xx


----------



## mightyspu

Cherry, I don't know about the water birth, sorry, I know I'm not supposed to have one, but that's because I am aiming for a VBAC. This thread is brilliant though, I have found it very supportive :)

Princess, please don't feel disappointed in yourself, I think we all feel bad in the beginning, but there's not a lot we could do about it. And you do have willpower if you managed to loose weight with PCOS, I have heard that it makes it hard to do. Still, at least it is caught now, and you can make moves to control it.


----------



## madmae

Hey Princess welcome to the thread. I do still have a little bit of chocolate every now and then.......but nowhere as much as I'd like lol

And hello to Cherry too.

Just to prove how nutty my sugars are.....we had to take ds1 to a hospital appt...so he got to choose what he wanted for lunch. He choose KFC. I had (and I did make it large) a fully loaded meal....so piece of coated chicken, fries and a fillet burger and some coleslaw. I did give myself 20 units of insulin but my sugars were perfect. When I have wholemeal toast fro brekky and have over 30 units my sugars go sky high...its madness.


----------



## cherry22

It has given me one hell of a kick up the arse! I was eating really badly but from now on im going to be a good girl! I have a reason now to do it! 

Im going to print off a list of low gi foods and put it on my fridge so i have it to hand! 

Its strange but i knew i had it and i knew something wasnt right when i was pregnant with my son so im relieved in a way that they have found it in time for me to do something to help!!


----------



## madmae

cherry22 said:


> Its strange but i knew i had it and i knew something wasnt right when i was pregnant with my son so im relieved in a way that they have found it in time for me to do something to help!!

I know what you mean. I knew I'd get it again with this one and I was relieved when they decided to put me on insulin within about a week of diagnosis.....it's almost like...yeah knew it'd happen eventually...sooner rather than later as it means we can try and sort it early.


----------



## izzy29

How did u girls just know you had it? How did you feel? I am going for the test in a couple of weeks.


----------



## cherry22

For me it was a number of things-

I have grand parents on both sides of the family that have both types!
I have PCOS which can increase your chances!
My son was born at 36 weeks with a very high birth weight and had low blood sugar and jaundice (which pretty much made me sure i had it and it was missed!)
I get very shakey if i dont eat for long periods, light headed and feel sick!
And TBH i just knew something was'nt right i knew i didnt feel like i should!!

Good luck with your test! x


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> How did u girls just know you had it? How did you feel? I am going for the test in a couple of weeks.

I was tested at 16 weeks as I had had it in a previous pregnancy....so wasn't a shock for me. Last time however it was. I remember saying to my midwife at about 22/23 weeks that I was so, so tired....she said well you are pregnant what do you expect. It was the diabetes. I was up and down to the loo all night and very thirsty too....and it wasn't the sort of thirst you could ignore. I found out with him at 27 weeks.

Oh yeah I forgot until red Cherrys reply....I could feel really, really ill unless I ate very regularly and also this is a weird one I have had it with both diabetes pregnancies I get awfully car sick. This is my 6th pregnancy so I know for sure I definitely didn't have it before.


----------



## mightyspu

I had no symptoms, only that my father has type 2, which was diagnosed after my son was born and Jack was a big baby. He was 9lb6oz. 

I had to have the GTT in my 1st pregnancy and it came back negative, so when I had to have it this time round I figured I wouldn't be so lucky!


----------



## Steph32

PrincessJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just bookmarking really - I had my second GTT yesterday and they rang me this morning to say it was slightly impaired, I have my first appointment with the diabetic nurse on Monday. I am dreading it.
> 
> Do I have to give up chocolate?!?!?! Lol
> 
> PrincessJ


Actually a bit of dark chocolate can be a treat for you. I find that it helps me curb my sweet cravings but doesn't raise my BS at the same time. If I am craving a dessert after a meal, I'll eat a few squares of dark chocolate and it satisfies me. Especially if you get the kind with nuts or almonds. Just don't go crazy with any sugary milk chocolates.

The other thing I find that I can do (and everyone is different) but I can have a small bowl of vanilla ice cream (after my numbers from dinner went down) and put a little bit of natural chocolate syrup (not Hershey's, because of the high fructose corn syrup) and add almonds or walnuts... the combination of fat and protein offset the carbs and my body processes it better. I'm not a big nut person, but they help a lot in my GD diet.


----------



## Steph32

Btw, I had no symptoms either and none of the risk factors. I'm thin and eat healthy, so everyone found it hard to believe I have GD. I had it with both my pregnancies.


----------



## madmae

Steph32 said:


> Btw, I had no symptoms either and none of the risk factors. I'm thin and eat healthy, so everyone found it hard to believe I have GD. I had it with both my pregnancies.

That's why I find it amazing when people say they're not going to have the tests as they don't have any of the risk factors. I am larger than I should be....but I do know friends who are as skinny as a rake who had it to.


----------



## marley79

With my little girl - I was thirsty all the time and craved sweet juicy fruit. I used to go through bags of oranges in a week. I was very tired. It was diagnosed at 34 weeks. I'd had a scan at 32 weeks due to a low placenta and the sonographer commented on how large her tummy was it could be a sign of GD. I had no risk factors - good bmi, no family history etc
With this little one, I felt very shaky odd and tired. My gtt was booked for 16 weeks but as I had my monitor and so I checked in on my numbers - they were high and at 12 weeks was put on medication.


----------



## izzy29

cherry22 said:


> For me it was a number of things-
> 
> I have grand parents on both sides of the family that have both types!
> I have PCOS which can increase your chances!
> My son was born at 36 weeks with a very high birth weight and had low blood sugar and jaundice (which pretty much made me sure i had it and it was missed!)
> I get very shakey if i dont eat for long periods, light headed and feel sick!
> And TBH i just knew something was'nt right i knew i didnt feel like i should!!
> 
> Good luck with your test! x

Oh flip, it doesn't sound hopeful. My first had a high birth weight, I have pcos and get shaky if I don't eat for a while!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I was only diagnosed a couple of days ago, but I've had no symptoms at all. I only had the GTT done because I have a high BMI.


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> cherry22 said:
> 
> 
> For me it was a number of things-
> 
> I have grand parents on both sides of the family that have both types!
> I have PCOS which can increase your chances!
> My son was born at 36 weeks with a very high birth weight and had low blood sugar and jaundice (which pretty much made me sure i had it and it was missed!)
> I get very shakey if i dont eat for long periods, light headed and feel sick!
> And TBH i just knew something was'nt right i knew i didnt feel like i should!!
> 
> Good luck with your test! x
> 
> Oh flip, it doesn't sound hopeful. My first had a high birth weight, I have pcos and get shaky if I don't eat for a while!Click to expand...

try not to worry too much - more pass than don't and pregnancy itself can create lots of these symptoms and like others have said sometimes you don't get any. best of luck though we are here for lots of support if needs be. x


----------



## mightyspu

I kind of feel lucky that it was caught then, gives me the best chance of giving little one a good start in life.


----------



## hakunamatata

marley79 said:


> With my little girl - I was thirsty all the time and craved sweet juicy fruit. I used to go through bags of oranges in a week.

Me too!!


----------



## cherry22

Im having a hard time going cold turkey with the no chocolate or biscuits!!!

Its the biscuits im really struggling with i just open the cuboard and with out thinking i eat a custerd cream!!!
Im trying my best to really think about it and tell myself off before i do!
Last night i had fish in bread crumbs and salad with wholemeal pitta bread but i did have a little bit of cesar dressing on the salad, today other than a few milky buttons and 2 custerd creams ive been doing alright!

How do you deal with your sweet cravings? After every meal i crave something sweet like ice cream or a chocolate bar?

Also what hot drinks can you have other than tea and coffee! Like horlicks or hot chocolates?


----------



## hakunamatata

You can satisfy the chocolate craving with a protein bar that has chocolate in it... much fewer carbs and sugar than would be in a candy bar. I had a peanut butter and chocolate Nature Valley protein bar for breakfast and it's pretty tasty.


----------



## mightyspu

Flapjacks are good, believe it or not! And a small snickers bar is better than watermelon! I've got over my sweet tooth and am now addicted to oatcakes. They don't taste of much but I love them. I think for me It's more the act of eating than the food itself. Doesn't mean I'm not going to demolish my Easter egg when the time comes. :)


----------



## cherry22

Homemade or eny shop bought ones?
Also breakfast ideas would be great i normally have cereal ive been having fruit and fiber but i think thats not good i was mortified when i sore weetabix were high gi!!! How can that be??

Can you have penut butter? 

I dont mind hummus so ive been snacking on that with brown pitta bread!


----------



## MissyR

Hello ladies!

I was diagnosed with GD a week ago, and got my moniter and things just yesterday to track my blood sugars.

I am a bit distressed this morning as my fasting reading was above 200!!! I'm worried and flipping out. Don't understand how it can be sooooo high! I normally don't snack before bed time because of heartburn. I am distraught and not sure what to do. I really really don't want to go on insulin.

I had GD with my last pregnancy as well, but I controlled it easily with diet. But now this time my numbers are off the charts. 

In about half an hour I have to do my 1 hour after meal test... I'm anxious that it will be too high again. 

I'm having enough complications with this pregnancy.. this is just making me soooo much worse. Gah, hope I can get my levels decent before my next visit with the diabetes clinic.. I'm so worried.


----------



## HellBunny

Welcome to the thread MissR! I think the reason you are experiencing high morning levels is due to something called the Dawn Phenomenon, its when your liver shoots out glucose overnight (to stop your blood sugar dropping), which normally happens to everyone, though in some of us our pancreas can't produce the right amount of insulin to balance it out. I hope you don't have to go on insulin but its not the end of the world if you do, i controlled GD through diet with my first little boy though this time i've been on insulin since i was 24 weeks. Good luck x


----------



## HellBunny

I'm finding it difficult avoiding chocolate lately, yesterday i injected more units to cover a few pieces, it didn't affect my sugar levels but i felt so guilty and wrong for doing so all night :( i just want these 3 weeks to hurry up!


----------



## mightyspu

cherry22 said:


> Homemade or eny shop bought ones?
> Also breakfast ideas would be great i normally have cereal ive been having fruit and fiber but i think thats not good i was mortified when i sore weetabix were high gi!!! How can that be??
> 
> Can you have penut butter?
> 
> I dont mind hummus so ive been snacking on that with brown pitta bread!

Flapjacks, shop bought can be ok, but if you home make them, you know precisely what's in them. 

For breakfast I have a seeded loaf toast. Soy and linseed bread is also good. If you can also have egg or some other protein with it to help slow down the rate it gets into your bloodstream. Porridge is supposed to be good. 

I think peanut butter is ok, but there's a search facility here. https://www.glycemicindex.com/foodSearch.php 

if in doubt, consider how processed something has been. The more processed it is, the easier it is for your body to break down and access the sugars. 

HOWEVER, there may be some foods that do not agree with you that are supposedly low Gi. A lady on here only needs to look at a bowl of porridge to send her numbers rocketing! It's a bit of trial and error I'm afraid. X


----------



## mightyspu

Welcome to the thread Missy, have they got you following a diet at all?


----------



## deer

There's the no sugar added chocolate mousse jello that doesn't raise my blood sugar & it tastes really good! Also the no sugar added rice pudding is good too. I also eat oatmeal cookies with dark chocolate chips. 

I eat these snacks regularly plus the wholegrains, fruit & veg I'm supposed to eat & I've gained 33 lbs at 35 weeks & my baby is pretty small - he's in the 26th percentile. 

For the most part I just check how many grams of carbs the food has & if the 1st 3 ingredients are sugar then I try to avoid it. 

Try not to worry about going on insulin - I was worried at 1st too, but when I saw my #s getting better it was a relief.


----------



## marley79

Uk ladies - how do you find out what percentile your baby is on at growth scans? They never say to me and when I asked last time they just said they plotted it on the graph but the graph has measurements - it doesn't say what percentile it is. It has a line through the graph at the half way point so I presume this is 50th percentile. My baby so far is still within the normal areas but way above the mid line - so bit worried what next growth scan will say - esp as last time my little one went out of the normal area!


----------



## marley79

welcome missy. can you try snacking right before bed - protein and carb. Seems contr-dictorary but it can help with what hellbunny describes as dawn phenomenon as your body has enough energy for the long night fast - worth a try. cheese and crackers or something. I have them on my bedstead and snack when I wake in the night. My morning numbers are fine but my post breakfast numbers horrid at the moment. x


----------



## MissyR

Thanks ladies. I was really freaking out yesterday. I did have a snack before bed last night and my numbers were slightly better, but still high at 145. Doc wants them below 90.

I am on a diet, met with a dietician who laid it all out there for me and I have been following it to a T, which is rather dissappointing given my high fasting readings.

After lunch yesterday my reading was 140, which is normal, then after Dinner my reading was 215! I did really good throughout the day, so I thought a little extra helping at dinner wouldn't bump up my number. Boy was I wrong! So going to try and not go for seconds for dinner tonight and see how that goes.

For snack last night I had half an apple and a few pieces of cheese. So I don't know why my sugars are so high. Maybe will try to cut out the apple and just try cheese and crackers. 

Hope everyone has a great day today! And Hellbunny I can relate.. I want chocolate soooooooo bad! Fighting the urge is hard! I haven't had any in a week....


----------



## madmae

Hey ladies. Not posted for a few days but they haven't been to bad. Brekkie is as ever a battle but the last couple of days most of my readings have been good.

MissyR my fasting levels are creeping up and I fully expect to be put on background insulin at night as well as the mornings soon. I have also found that fruit isn't great for me.....bananas are a total no-no....but if I eat cheese my numbers are getting much better. I am eating quite a bit of cheese these days which goes against the grain for me.


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> Uk ladies - how do you find out what percentile your baby is on at growth scans? They never say to me and when I asked last time they just said they plotted it on the graph but the graph has measurements - it doesn't say what percentile it is. It has a line through the graph at the half way point so I presume this is 50th percentile. My baby so far is still within the normal areas but way above the mid line - so bit worried what next growth scan will say - esp as last time my little one went out of the normal area!

This is what i've been going off, my baby is measuring around the middle line on the graphs so i'm guessing he is around 50th centile too, i have a strong feeling this will of changed on my next scan as my bump has grown a daft amount and my numbers aren't too great! x


----------



## HellBunny

Glad your readings are better Madmae! :)


----------



## HellBunny

Just curious those on insulin, how long do you make a pot of 50 strips last? Mine are lasting about 6 days and i'm sure i will get a telling off at some point!


----------



## madmae

Mine last about the same......I just order an online repeat from my doc and she does it for 2 packs and I collect from the chemist....so never actually spoken to anyone about how many I use.


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> Uk ladies - how do you find out what percentile your baby is on at growth scans? They never say to me and when I asked last time they just said they plotted it on the graph but the graph has measurements - it doesn't say what percentile it is. It has a line through the graph at the half way point so I presume this is 50th percentile. My baby so far is still within the normal areas but way above the mid line - so bit worried what next growth scan will say - esp as last time my little one went out of the normal area!
> 
> This is what i've been going off, my baby is measuring around the middle line on the graphs so i'm guessing he is around 50th centile too, i have a strong feeling this will of changed on my next scan as my bump has grown a daft amount and my numbers aren't too great! xClick to expand...


Mines the same with the graph....from his 20 week scan I can see all measurements are about the middle other than the AC which looks to be about the 75%

I have my first growth scan on the thursday so I look forward to comparing to his 20 week one on where he is on the chart


----------



## Doodar

Hiya Girlies, how y'all doin :flower:

Sorry not been on all week, I'm sooooo knackered. I'm spending most of my spare time sleeping and when I'm not sleeping I'm eating or popping pills or injecting trying to keep my sugars in check. Finishing work in 3 days time and I cant wait, I'm so ready for it. I seem to have grown huge in this past week.

The 6 small meals a day experiment went out the window, I couldn't cope with the hunger. So I'm back to 3 main and 3 snacks. Numbers are not bad. I've managed to get control of my lunchtime numbers and evening meal numbers some are slightly over target though but my breakfast ones are still through the roof. 13.6 on porridge yesterday. They have upped my insulin to 8 units now but still doesn't seem to be working. I've decided to try and stop stressing about it all. it seems to be taking over my life and I'm not focusing on the actually pregnancy. So I'm gonna stop stressing because I know I've done everything in my power to try and keep sugars down. I'm just going to enjoy the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy now and I'm also keeping in mind that I probably had this with DD it's just that is wasn't picked up and she has turned out perfectly heathly, although a whopper when born at 9lb 8oz :haha:

Think my first lot of strips lasted a few days although my doctor threw a hissy when I ordered some more and demanded to know how many times a day I was testing because it just didnt add up. I was ready to pounce on him grrrr! :growlmad: I have been given a little cap thingy to help more blood flow from the prick so I'm not wasting as many strips now because I'm getting enough blood first time, where as before it was taking me several attempts so I was using a load of strips.

On my growth charts the bottom line is the 10th centile, the middle is the 50th and the top is the 90th. Last growth scan HC was measuring 50th centile, AC was on 90th centile eeek! Not good and FL was just above 10th centile. Although the time before that they said the FL had dropped off the chart, had me in a major panic sent me for another scan at a different hospital and they said it was above the 10th centile and nothing to worry about :dohh: have another growth scan on Thurs so hopefully that AC has come down a little.

Work tomorrow urgh!! Struggle through, I guess these next 3 days are gonna drag so slow.


----------



## GuardianAngel

Hi ladies,

I would like your advice if possible! :flower:

My doctor has recently put me on bedtime insuline (NPH-10 units). I was advised to check my BG in the middle of the night to make sure it doesn't drop too low. For the two nights I checked, it was at 4.1 at 3:00 am. 

Do you think it is dropping too low? I checked it 2-3 hours later and it was up to 4.4, and then it went up to around 4.7 -4.8 before breakfast.

I'm just scared that my BG is dropping a bit too low at 4.1. Could anyone taking bedtime insulin help me out? I plan on contacting my diabetes nurse, but in the meantime any advise would be appreciated.

If it helps at all, I am also taking Novorapid 5 units with my 3 meals.

Thanks so much!


----------



## madmae

I don't take night time insulin yet but I've been warned I will soon. I wouldn't be to happy with 4.1 at night as its getting a little to close for comfort for me to when I start to be affected. Do you make sure you're having a snack before bed too? If you're worried about the readings in the night why not have some digestives by your bed so you can quickly eat one if you think you're going low.


----------



## madmae

Doodar said:


> Hiya Girlies, how y'all doin :flower:
> 
> Sorry not been on all week, I'm sooooo knackered. I'm spending most of my spare time sleeping and when I'm not sleeping I'm eating or popping pills or injecting trying to keep my sugars in check. Finishing work in 3 days time and I cant wait, I'm so ready for it. I seem to have grown huge in this past week.
> 
> The 6 small meals a day experiment went out the window, I couldn't cope with the hunger. So I'm back to 3 main and 3 snacks. Numbers are not bad. I've managed to get control of my lunchtime numbers and evening meal numbers some are slightly over target though but my breakfast ones are still through the roof. 13.6 on porridge yesterday. They have upped my insulin to 8 units now but still doesn't seem to be working. I've decided to try and stop stressing about it all. it seems to be taking over my life and I'm not focusing on the actually pregnancy. So I'm gonna stop stressing because I know I've done everything in my power to try and keep sugars down. I'm just going to enjoy the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy now and I'm also keeping in mind that I probably had this with DD it's just that is wasn't picked up and she has turned out perfectly heathly, although a whopper when born at 9lb 8oz :haha:
> 
> Think my first lot of strips lasted a few days although my doctor threw a hissy when I ordered some more and demanded to know how many times a day I was testing because it just didnt add up. I was ready to pounce on him grrrr! :growlmad: I have been given a little cap thingy to help more blood flow from the prick so I'm not wasting as many strips now because I'm getting enough blood first time, where as before it was taking me several attempts so I was using a load of strips.
> 
> On my growth charts the bottom line is the 10th centile, the middle is the 50th and the top is the 90th. Last growth scan HC was measuring 50th centile, AC was on 90th centile eeek! Not good and FL was just above 10th centile. Although the time before that they said the FL had dropped off the chart, had me in a major panic sent me for another scan at a different hospital and they said it was above the 10th centile and nothing to worry about :dohh: have another growth scan on Thurs so hopefully that AC has come down a little.
> 
> Work tomorrow urgh!! Struggle through, I guess these next 3 days are gonna drag so slow.

Oh I know what you mean about days dragging.....luckily for us (or unluckily) we have a 9am scan appt on thursday which means despite the hospital just being a little over 20 miles away with rush hr we have to leave before 8.


----------



## GuardianAngel

madmae said:


> I don't take night time insulin yet but I've been warned I will soon. I wouldn't be to happy with 4.1 at night as its getting a little to close for comfort for me to when I start to be affected. Do you make sure you're having a snack before bed too? If you're worried about the readings in the night why not have some digestives by your bed so you can quickly eat one if you think you're going low.

Thanks madmae,

Yes I do make sure to take a good snack before bed. I didn't test in the middle of the night last night and woke up with a 4.2 so I'm thinking it went pretty low during the night since it usually rises by the time I wake up. :nope: I need my sleep and this testing in the middle of the night just drains me! I guess I have no choice!

Thank you for suggesting to have digestives by my bed. I might have to eat some just to keep my levels a little higher.

I will ask my clinic today for sure. I find it too scary! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## marley79

thanks all about percentile graph stuff - that makes sense. My little one is around 70th percentile then but we'll see a week tues if that percentage has gone up - hoping not. x


----------



## pnf85

hi ladies.. just wondering, as i go for my gestational diabetes screening on weds morning-- i was told not to fast though, its my 1 hr apt .. but, just curious to you who have GD, how did you feel after eating alot of sweets or so? .. does it make you feel any different with GD? .. or did you have indicators that you had it? like run in your family, or additional symptoms, or was it a surprise to find out you had it? ..since im overweight im even more worried about getting it! guess i will know soon enough though.. :/


----------



## cherry22

Uk ladies, What brand of hard cheese do you buy?
And yogurts?

I went food shopping today and hated it! i bought low low cheese but im clueless as to what brands are good and there was no fruit yogurts that had no fat and no sugar!

Im going to make some flapjacks today aswell! Im still struggling with the sugar cravings its all i think about!!!


----------



## MissyR

cherry22 said:


> Uk ladies, What brand of hard cheese do you buy?
> And yogurts?
> 
> I went food shopping today and hated it! i bought low low cheese but im clueless as to what brands are good and there was no fruit yogurts that had no fat and no sugar!
> 
> Im going to make some flapjacks today aswell! Im still struggling with the sugar cravings its all i think about!!!

I was told by my dietician to worry more about carbs than sugars. One container of Lite yogurt is 15 grams or 1 serving of carbs, I'm allowed to have 2 carbs for a snack. Ask your dietician to be sure, but as long as its lite yogurt you should be fine :)


----------



## MissyR

So today I am even more confused about my numbers. I have been following my diet to the letter that I was given by my dietician and find myself having extremely high fasting numbers.

Last night I broke and had a candy bar before bed (bad I know). But this morning my fasting level was at 95! I am just confused now... Thats the lowest fasting reading I've had since starting. It's only 5 points higher than the doctor wants it.

Why would my fasting blood sugars be so high when following my dieticians orders, and so low after eating a candy bar before bed??


----------



## marley79

cherry22 said:


> Uk ladies, What brand of hard cheese do you buy?
> And yogurts?
> 
> I went food shopping today and hated it! i bought low low cheese but im clueless as to what brands are good and there was no fruit yogurts that had no fat and no sugar!
> 
> Im going to make some flapjacks today aswell! Im still struggling with the sugar cravings its all i think about!!!

I get aldi yogurts - they are plain natural probitoic in perfect serving sizes. Cheese, I just buy any cheddar (my pref). I have recently started eating sainsburys or tesco lighter choices cheese - with 30% fat but as the fat helps lower numbers than I don't worry too much about this. I find just a small lump of cheese can make a difference to nay snack - so I go through tons!


----------



## cherry22

I cant wait for tomorrow to see the diabetic nurse im really hoping she makes things clear as to what i can and cant have! It all seems soooooooo bloody confusing to me! 

Is the main factor to try and keep your levels even? So if you keep having major highs and lows thats what makes the baby big and sometimes ill??

And you say fasting bloods, is that you having to fast every night?


----------



## MissyR

Fasting is just when you sleep... So before you go to bed you have a small snack.. and then when you wake up in the morning you test your blood sugars.. that is your fasting sugars in the morning.

I am testing my blood sugars every morning, and then 1 hour after every meal. The dietician or doctor will tell you what numbers they want your blood sugars at for every testing.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I've been testing for nearly a week now and can't seem to see any pattern? My numbers are often high when I've been eating well, and often within range when I've not. Surely it should be the other way round? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## sweety2513

So since being diagnosed (I have not met with the dietician yet) I have been watching what I eat and controling my numbers very well. The last couple weeks I have had fasting numbers in the 80's and the highest was 95. My after meals are always under 140 an hour after. Ranging from90-134. 
However, yesterday I had a HORRIBLE day emotionally. I ran my husbands truck into a curb and ruined the rim which led to a huge argument which led to many braxton hicks contracts which almost led to me back to labor and delivery for a check. They ended up going away but I cried for a good hour and still feel really down and depressed. This morning my fasting was 107!!! I am really scared about this? Is this horrible? Do you think it could be from the emotional stress, or would that not play that big of a role. I am afraid they are going to put me on insulin and that then I will drop too low.


----------



## Techie

Hi all! I'm 33 weeks along and I was diagnosed about three weeks ago. I was told by the dietician I could have up to 45 carbs at each of my 6 'meals.' The really confusing thing is, my numbers make no sense at all. Fasting is frequently over 105 and then the more carbs I have the lower my levels are. Example: last night I had probably 50-60 carbs for dinner and ended up with 120 exactly. This morning for breakfast I had 26 carbs and my blood sugar levels shot up to 155 (highest since I started monitoring). I'm frustrated. I crave cake constantly. 

And to make things worse, at my last appointment my blood pressure was high and there was protein in my urine. 

I'm trying not to stress because I was told stress can play with your blood sugar levels, but I'm tired, I feel like crap (headache/light-headedness + stomache ache), and I just want to go back to being normal. Before I was diagnosed and changed my diet I didn't feel this crappy.


----------



## marley79

Welcome techie. not sure I can help with carb thing - but if your numbers are lower more carbs you do then do that. The diettcians give standard diets and you just have to go with whatever works best for you. hope someone can give better advice. i don't weigh my carbs but just eat what gives good numbers whilst making sure I'm roughly getting around 40g a meal and at least 15 for a snack. xx


----------



## marley79

sweety2513 said:


> So since being diagnosed (I have not met with the dietician yet) I have been watching what I eat and controling my numbers very well. The last couple weeks I have had fasting numbers in the 80's and the highest was 95. My after meals are always under 140 an hour after. Ranging from90-134.
> However, yesterday I had a HORRIBLE day emotionally. I ran my husbands truck into a curb and ruined the rim which led to a huge argument which led to many braxton hicks contracts which almost led to me back to labor and delivery for a check. They ended up going away but I cried for a good hour and still feel really down and depressed. This morning my fasting was 107!!! I am really scared about this? Is this horrible? Do you think it could be from the emotional stress, or would that not play that big of a role. I am afraid they are going to put me on insulin and that then I will drop too low.

Big hugs - yes emotional stress can defo impact but if you do have stress days try not to worry about what stress is doing to your numbers. i find lack of sleep affects too and I used to get really stressed and have now tried to have detached calm about it all as much as poss. If you're doing your best its all you can do. Be gentle to yourself - pregnancy is emotional and draining without gd on its own. x


----------



## mightyspu

Hello to the new ladies. Sorry you all seem to be getting bonkers numbers when you are sticking to the diet. I found that it took a little while for my numbers to calm down. Ironically, once I'd succumbed to the thought of going on meds, and relaxed about it, everything settled down a bit. There is no shame in going on metformin or insulin if you've been trying,its not your fault and no one is expecting you to have it sorted overnight. :hugs:


----------



## madmae

I think it's important to remember that what is good for one won't be good for another. I honestly get perfect numbers with a large shish kebab and chips.....give me something 'healthy' and my numbers are sky high. Eventually you'll start to recognise a pattern and know what's ok for you.

If I sleep badly (which is par for the course atm) my fasting numbers are worse than normal. Even the weather can affect how your body absorbs insulin and your numbers. It is a constant juggling game....you just have to fixate on why you're doing what you're doing as it can get you down and remember that every day is a new day and if you blow it one day (and most of us do every now and then) tomorrow is a fresh day.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hello ladies,
welcome to all the new ladies. 
Hellbunny - loving the bump with regards to strips mine last 6-7 days so thats fine.
Cherry22 - my dietician advice 0% fat yoghurt usually they have less than 10g of carb, I like danone vitalinea, good flavours 7g of carb, but have tried others aldi, tesco brand all fine
techie- the problem with carbs is that body processes the same amount of carb differently, I do much better with same amount of carb from wholemeal bread and potatoes than from rice, pasta, weetabix and oat. So you have to try different food and see what works best not just amount of carb.

Guys so update today, I really feel I am one of the very few needing insulin early, feeling a bit down on this I see almost everyone is in 3rd trimester, 22wks of insulin therapy seems like a long time. I have also gained 1kg, so far 11lb gain so far.
On a positive note have had good control the last few weeks, only some fasting around 5.2 and 5.3. On another note HbA1c now 5.8%, at diagnosis 6.9%.
Looking forward to scan on Monday to see how baby is doing.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Anyone find that they are able to tolerate lower insulin levels, I have a few 3.8 levels pre evening
meal but I feel okay except hungry.


----------



## AquaP

*Hi ladies*
Sorry to butt in on this thread,just had a quick question re glucose tolerance test.
Am in the UK and I had my 2hr GTT a few days ago and am getting my results officially tomorrow. The thing is,my sister works at hospital and was able to tell me that my level after 2 hrs was 8.2. I know this is over the 7.8 limit but not hugely over...what do you think my dr will want to do? 
Thanks!


----------



## mightyspu

Mine was 7.2 and the max was 7.0, so like me, it looks like you were a weeny bit over. I was refered to a diabetes Midwife, and she gave me a blood sugar monitor and advised me to stick to a low Gi diet. I was then given an appointment to see her the next week when they looked over my numbers and decided whether medication was necessary. 

Hope this helps :)

Lolly - no idea, I only get that low when my monitor is playing up! I retest and it comes up with 5s!


----------



## madmae

lollybabe2011 said:


> Hello ladies,
> welcome to all the new ladies.
> Hellbunny - loving the bump with regards to strips mine last 6-7 days so thats fine.
> Cherry22 - my dietician advice 0% fat yoghurt usually they have less than 10g of carb, I like danone vitalinea, good flavours 7g of carb, but have tried others aldi, tesco brand all fine
> techie- the problem with carbs is that body processes the same amount of carb differently, I do much better with same amount of carb from wholemeal bread and potatoes than from rice, pasta, weetabix and oat. So you have to try different food and see what works best not just amount of carb.
> Guys so update today, I really feel I am one of the very few needing insulin early, feeling a bit down on this I see almost everyone is in 3rd trimester, 22wks of insulin therapy seems like a long time. I have also gained 1kg, so far 11lb gain so far.
> On a positive note have had good control the last few weeks, only some fasting around 5.2 and 5.3. On another note HbA1c now 5.8%, at diagnosis 6.9%.
> Looking forward to scan on Monday to see how baby is doing.

I started on insulin about a week after my diagnosis....so about 17-18 weeks. They decided not to try me on metformin as I couldn't tolerate it last time. It is slightly depressing but I look at it this way....much longer to get the levels sorted....last time I was only on it for about 5-6 weeks and it just wasn't long enough to sort my numbers.


----------



## madmae

AquaP said:


> *Hi ladies*
> Sorry to butt in on this thread,just had a quick question re glucose tolerance test.
> Am in the UK and I had my 2hr GTT a few days ago and am getting my results officially tomorrow. The thing is,my sister works at hospital and was able to tell me that my level after 2 hrs was 8.2. I know this is over the 7.8 limit but not hugely over...what do you think my dr will want to do?
> Thanks!

My last pregnancy my number was 7.8 and our cut off point was 7.6 so really only just over and I was told I had GD. I would imagine you'll be told it's GD.


----------



## madmae

lollybabe2011 said:


> Anyone find that they are able to tolerate lower insulin levels, I have a few 3.8 levels pre evening
> meal but I feel okay except hungry.

I have noticed at about 4-4.1 I am ok which wasn't always the way.....but if I start shaking I can guarantee its about 3.8....perhaps by the time I get to have him I'll be able to go lower than 3.8 without a problem. The consultant did say that with GD they like to classify 3.5 or lower as a hypo...I did ask him how this could be if I had symptoms at 3.8....perhaps its a tolerance thing.


----------



## hakunamatata

mightyspu said:


> Mine was 7.2 and the max was 7.0, so like me, it looks like you were a weeny bit over. I was refered to a diabetes Midwife, and she gave me a blood sugar monitor and advised me to stick to a low Gi diet. I was then given an appointment to see her the next week when they looked over my numbers and decided whether medication was necessary.

Aqua - same here, I barely failed my test but I also was referred to the diabetic team who gave me a glucose monitor and told me to cut out sugars and eat veggies, whole grains, protein, etc. At first I had to test 4 times a day but my levels were fine with diet so I only have to test twice a day now. Keep us posted!


----------



## Doodar

Its funny how we are all told different things, you would think it would be the same diet rules for everyone. I was told not eat low fat foods because they tend to be packed higher with sugar. My dietician said the fat in foods prevents the sugar getting into the blood too quickly, and to make sure I have enough protein to combat the carbs. I find even just eating one slice of turkey or chicken before I eat my meal helps to keep my numbers down. Bacon sarnies keep my numbers low, again it must be the fat, yet healthy shredded wheat send it soaring. Full fat chesse and yoghurts I don't have a problem with either. It's bizarre how we are all different. Definately is a mind boggling game this GD.


----------



## hakunamatata

Mine didn't recommend cutting fat, only sugar.


----------



## AquaP

Thanks for all your replies ladies. Will see what hospital says today!


----------



## madmae

Hope it goes well at the hospital Aqua.

Its amazing what a semi decent nights sleep will do for you.....I only woke up once last night and my fasting numbers were under 5 for the first time in ages. I'm not holding out much hope that this'll be a regular thing...the heartburn and loo trips stop this but it felt good to wake up and not feel as though I had run a marathon in my sleep.


----------



## cherry22

So ive just met with the diabetic midwife and she was lovely, gave me a list of foods so that made alot clearer as the low gi book i have say's weetabix are a no no but she said they are fine!
She said about yogurts to look at the carbs not the sugar so everything seems alot clearer! 
I have to test before breaky then 1 hour after breaky, lunch and dinner! So how comes some of you are testing before meals aswell??

She said that if i get a reading above 5.5 before breakfast ill most likely end up on meds, so we will see! I have to go back on tuesday!

Im actually looking forward to my growth scans just to have a peek at the bubs!


----------



## Techie

This is just a vent for me so feel free to ignore it.

:growlmad: I am so MAD that my blood sugar levels decided to spike up to the 150s yesterday for no reason whatsoever! I keep getting headaches and I feel like my body was handling life better before I started watching my intake of carbs! :dohh:


----------



## marley79

cherry - about testing premeal. I've been told different things. My diabetic midwife says its more imp to test premeal, as its important to see if your blood sugars are going back to normal outside meal times and that that is the most imp - whether they r running high generally. However, diabetic doctor told me post meal most imp - to see how high they are rising. Personally, i test both even though I've been told not completely necessary to do pre meals duringday - just monring and eve fasting. but I'd rather know - so if you have the strips then I think why not test.
techie - sorry to hear - r u drinking plenty of water, you get v. dehydrated with gd and can cause headaches. I feel better when I drink a lot.


----------



## cherry22

Ahh i see thank you for explaining!

I have more questions!! Sorry!! lol!

Is gaviscon ok to take at enytime of the day?

Also if i take my after dinner reading then i fancy a hot drink like the hot chocolate they told me i can have am i ok to leave my next testing untill the morning?

Thank you for all your help ladies this thread is a god send!!


----------



## Techie

Marly79 - Yes, I get at least 96 oz of water every day. Most days more. DH says my body is just broken and I should stop trying to find a logical reason for all these things.

Cherry27-I was told to have a snack before bed and not test until the morning, so I would think you'd be ok. I'm not sure about Gaviscon, I know Maloxx is OK.


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw that's frustrating Techie! :hugs:

Cherry - I don't test pre-meal, just fasting. Don't know what gaviscon is. I personally will "sneak" in a little snack in the evening like the hot chocolate you mentioned and don't test again til morning, and everything has been fine for me personally. I was craving candied nuts the other day so I had a few before bed, and I noticed my fasting level the next morning was a little bit on the high side for me, but still under 100.

Aqua - keep us posted!


----------



## hakunamatata

Mae - glad you got a good night's sleep and your numbers were good.


----------



## mightyspu

Cherry, gaviscon is fine to take whenever. Apparently....

And I would test anyway if that's when they want you to test. If something happens to your numbers which you think was caused by the hot choc, take a note of it.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I saw my doctor today and they've put me on Metformin. She said my numbers were OK but I had a few random high ones and the meds should help even it out.

Hopefully the Metformin will keep it more consistant.


----------



## Steph32

Does anyone here have a problem ONLY with after meal numbers? I mean, where your fasting numbers are totally fine, and any other time of the day, but just the post prandial is high?


----------



## mightyspu

Only when I'm 'experimenting' with what to eat and haven't done much activity. Are you noticing highs after certain foods?


----------



## madmae

Well after yesterdays good night sleep todays was awful.....and as per usual it resulted in a higher fasting number. I've upped both the levemir and novorapid to 26 units of Levemir and 36 of novorapid.

I am so pleased that gaviscon is ok to take as its the heartburn that's causing me most of my problems. Right now I would be hard pressed to choose whether I am looking forward to the diabetes being gone or the heartburn when I have the baby. I swear this is the worst I have suffered from it before......I wonder if I can blame the GD for that as well:winkwink:

Thank goodness it's pay day tomorrow. I can stock up on everything again. We're going through cheese like its going out of fashion and meat as well. Before the GD I had been trying to cut down on my meat consumption but seeing as the meat lowers the sugars its not so easy to do that at the moment. Oh well on friday I'll be 28 weeks....so only 10 more weeks to go. And it feels as though time is speeding up for me now....its really dragged from the start.....I guess I'd better put some thought into my hospital bag/suitcase.....last time I took a suitcase in that was full and still needed DH to bring both Noah and I stuff in....but we were in hospital over a week. Its all starting to feel a bit real now where before it was easy to forget at times.


----------



## cherry22

Thank you all! My numbers were all under the normal range yesterday (around 6.3) and my fasting number thismorning was 4.1 so the hot chocolate didnt have an effect! 

My husband said to me so i take it a meal out is out of the question? But im sure if we went out once and i was abit naughty would that be really bad?? 

Im abit worried that if all my numbers are within the good range she will say i dont need to moniter my bloods enymore and take the machine back is that likely?? I want to do it now to make sure im doing ok!!


----------



## mightyspu

If they're all around the target range, then you're doing something right! Gd can get worse further on in the pregnancy, so I think they're unlikely to take the monitor away. 

And I had a Chinese takeaway with GD, and was just wary of what I ate. I limited the amount of carbs I ate and made sure I had plenty of meat with it.


----------



## cherry22

Thank you ill just have to make sure i pick properly he wants to go to frankies and bennys which is pizzas and burgers so im not sure ill be able to eat enything from there!!

I got a high reading after breakfast at 10.1 i had All bran im not sure why maybe i had to much of it???


----------



## mightyspu

Sometimes certain foods that are low Gi can effect us as if they were high. It's a matter of trial and error with some foods I'm afraid. Did you have anything with it? Fruit? Juice?


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madmae,
Thanks, at least I know I am not the only one, I never had metformin the last time (ds is 51/2 years) it was not in the use then in pregnancy. With him I had a ND and he weighed 7lb 15oz.

So we just decided to go with what worked the last time insulin.


----------



## lollybabe2011

madmae said:


> lollybabe2011 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone find that they are able to tolerate lower insulin levels, I have a few 3.8 levels pre evening
> meal but I feel okay except hungry.
> 
> I have noticed at about 4-4.1 I am ok which wasn't always the way.....but if I start shaking I can guarantee its about 3.8....perhaps by the time I get to have him I'll be able to go lower than 3.8 without a problem. The consultant did say that with GD they like to classify 3.5 or lower as a hypo...I did ask him how this could be if I had symptoms at 3.8....perhaps its a tolerance thing.Click to expand...

Madmae,
It is interesting you know, 3.8 in the past my head starts feeling woozy and strange. To be honest I felt nothing other than hunger.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Cherry22 - forget wholeweat cereal, I really think they are somewhat processed so they release sugar quickly, it is really unbelievable.

Before, this pregnancy I remember one online diet guru, saying that most of the things we are told by dietician is crap, she went ahead and say good fat and meat is good, all this wholegrain packet stuff that we have is not good
for us. She suggested using good and healthy butter, cheese, eggs, meat and complex carbs for breakfast, lunch or dinner. 

There is also a some research done, which showed that when you remove fat from a lot diet, you actually substitute it with sugars in the form of processed carbs or refined sugars, then it called healthy food. They discovered that in the 60s people were eating more fat in food, and still we have more incident of Cardiovascular problems now than then, with low fat diet. 

I really think that is why a lot of us say I do worse with healthy food, because we have been conditioned to think this food are good for us, even though they are not.

There is a 2-hr long video on you tube on obesity, that touches on the subject of obesity, and some of this issue with regards to diet. 

Believe me I am a lover of cereal myself but after been diagnosed with GD second time, I think I will eliminate this from my diet altogether, eggs and wholemeal bread for breakfast for me. Although I know my family hx is strong, I am willing to do what I can.

sorry, it's long


----------



## cherry22

Thank you! Well yesterday i had wholemeal bread and scrambled eggs and got a 6.1 reading so you have a good point!!

Im struggling with the snacks still the info i got was you can have 1-2 digestives or 1 weetabix things like that but for me thats not enough to get me through untill the next meal! 
I had a bananna and half a digestive for my snack at 11 then by the time i had my lunch at 1 i was shaking feeling really weak with no energy sooooo hungry so i had cheese and tomato on wholemeal toast 2 bits a satsuma a tub of sugarless jelly but because i was feeling so crappy i also had 3 cubes of chocolate and 2 jaffa cakes!! My reading was 5.1 so well under the range which is weird! 
So would you maybe have 2 small snaks so i dont get so weak inbetween meals? Im scared that getting like that isnt healthy!


----------



## mightyspu

It takes a bit of getting used to. I think your brain needs to get used to a different kind of eating. Maybe the banana wasn't the best choice of snack, aren't they higher Gi? Personally, I pick something as low as possible to snack on, so I can have more of it iyswim. I graze on oatcakes in the morning. I find them more filling. And I nibble them to make them last longer. :)


----------



## marley79

lolly - I totally agree with everything you said re diet and it is what I have come to learn. i could never ever eat cereal and I have two slices of toast every morning with egg and cheese. If I had weetbaix or similar my numbers would literally double. My dietician recently told me to start eating fruit again as long as it was low sugar eg apples, pears. I'd cut it all out as my numbers were two - three digits higher. I introduced it again on her advice and immediatly cut it out again - you have to go with what your monitor tells you and not the dieticians. your monitor knows your body better than anyone. It's a learning curve!

cherry - I would be famished on half a digestive/banana as a snack - and it doesn't sound like a good sugar snack - is this what deitican suggested. Like mightyspy - oatcakes work well for me. A mid morning snack for me would be 2-3 oatcakes with a small bowl of pumpkin seeds and a big lump of cheese. This is similar to mid pm snack. Then before bed I have two slices of toast and hummous with a glass of milk - and I normally will have spent the evening grazing of sunflower seeds and cheese. 
x


----------



## marley79

Hi all
just wanted to say I met my doula today and would recommend getting one. Mine is supplied free by a local charity and I would suggest anyone see if their area has similar schemes. Induction wise the presence of a doula reduces emergency c-section rate by 17% (in addition to partner i.e. someone for the both of you) so it's a very good thing to consider. I had original thought I would just want it to be me and hubby but as I am hoping to try induced vbac then I felt with the GD then extra support would be great. Plus she can help monitor my sugars and encourage me to eat and drink when needed. I have more faith she'd be a bit better than my hubbie at this - lol! But she will still take backseat as needed and not push him out - so thought I'd suggest. I will meet with her once a week for an hour and she helps out 6 weeks postbirth, will also attend clinic appoitnments with me when my hubbie can't make it.
x


----------



## cherry22

Thank you again! thats the last of my questions for today! lol! 

Its making sure i have food prepared for when im out! I just grabbed the bananna on the go but ill go for apples and pears now im going to try an apple and some oatcakes and cheese for my afternoon snack and see if that helps!

Its deff a lifestyle change and will take some getting used to i feel like were ever i go and what ever i see is CAKE at the moment!!!


----------



## mightyspu

I was the same, it definitely takes some getting used too! But now cake and chips etc are like alcohol and the other 'banned' items, I kind of forget they exist! 

Now, if someone took away my oatcakes, I would seriously lay some smack down! :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

Marley, that's great about your doula, I'd definitely consider one. I have no idea what they're planning for me in l&d at the moment!


----------



## madmae

That sounds fab marley....especially the fact that she is free.

I have found that for snacks I am better having 3-4 crackers with cheese or I get hungry too. I have just had another hypo...well I was shaking and the reading was 3.7......I had gone for a nap and slept straight through 'snack time'. I really need to learn not to do that or at least have something as soon as I wake up.

Cherry my family love Frankie and bennys too......I must admit it is hard to find something that is ok. I guess the good thing with being on insulin is that I can adjust the dose I have to hopefully compensate for something that won't be to good for me. My 2 eldest girls are taking DH and I there for our birthday pressie next month.

I think I may start trying eggs for brekkie with my toast and see if that helps. It couldn't make the numbers any worse.


----------



## Techie

Yep, if I don't get a protein like cheese or peanut butter in with my carbs I might as well not have eaten. I get shaky and super starving by the time my next 'meal' is due. 

I was told to eat 6 times a day with 30 to 45 carbs at each 'meal.' So I eat about every 2 to 2 1/2 hours, which helps in the not feeling hungry department. I do kinda feel like I do nothing but eat all day though. 

My fasting number was the lowest it has been in a week this morning :happydance: sadly it was just barely under the 105 that the doctor wanted me to keep it under. 

Weirdly I was slightly high all day yesterday until dinner. I went from 124s to 90! Maybe it was having my mom there for dinner and being able to talk to her about random stuff. Maybe I just need more family/friends around to help keep me at a lower stress level?? :shrug:

Other than the bruised feeling in my abdomen (I assume from the muscles streching) I'm doing quite well today :winkwink:


----------



## HellBunny

My numbers are rubbish lately i keep getting 8's even though i'm adjusting insulin and eating the same things as i usually eat :( had a hypo today though it wasn't too bad, i didn't feel too shaky afterwards though :)
I hope everyone else is well, i'm dying for some cake! mmm!


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> My numbers are rubbish lately i keep getting 8's even though i'm adjusting insulin and eating the same things as i usually eat :( had a hypo today though it wasn't too bad, i didn't feel too shaky afterwards though :)
> I hope everyone else is well, i'm dying for some cake! mmm!

Its my birthday tomorrow and it was my dh's on the 23rd so my youngest girl made us a cake to share.....I have had some and it was nice but tasted sooo sweet....normally I love cake but I won't be having more


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> My numbers are rubbish lately i keep getting 8's even though i'm adjusting insulin and eating the same things as i usually eat :( had a hypo today though it wasn't too bad, i didn't feel too shaky afterwards though :)
> I hope everyone else is well, i'm dying for some cake! mmm!
> 
> Its my birthday tomorrow and it was my dh's on the 23rd so my youngest girl made us a cake to share.....I have had some and it was nice but tasted sooo sweet....normally I love cake but I won't be having moreClick to expand...

Happy Birthday for tomorrow! :flower: :happydance:
I hope you have a great birthday, and make up for the lack of cake once your baby is here! x


----------



## hakunamatata

Happy birthday!


----------



## mightyspu

Happy birthday Madmae :)


----------



## marley79

Happy birthday madmae - you desserve a second birthday post baby :0) just to eat more cake xxx


----------



## lollybabe2011

happy birthday madmae !!!!!!!:cake:


----------



## Techie

Happy birthday madmae! 

Hellbunny--I'm also dying for some cake. My sister makes the best cakes in the world (she's made all of our wedding cakes and people rave about how delicious they were) and she made one for my SILs baby shower last weekend, oh I wanted some sooooo badly!

The funny thing is, before I was diagnosed with GD, I didn't crave sweets at all! :dohh:


----------



## madmae

Thanks for the birthday wishes :happydance:

The scan this morning was great. He is measuring perfect....his tummy is a week ahead but the sonographer says that is what it was at 20 weeks so he is following the line perfectly. The little monkey is breech though....I had sorta guessed that from how and where I was being kicked.

They were very pleased with my 7 day average sugars though breakfast is still a problem. They came up with a few suggestions for getting it down which I'll try. I am back again in 4 weeks for my next scan and appt.....and then they'll give me my induction date.....which just seems mad.

Oh and the sonographer was lovely and even estimated his weight....she said about 3lbs.....my lovely mum just laughed and said I hope he doesn't put on a lb a week from now on....I bloomin hope not either lol.

Here's my little man....he's swallowing in this....was really cool to see him doing it

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v210/madmae/28weekscan.jpg


----------



## marley79

What a lovely birthday present madmae - to see your little one. Plenty of time to turn. Growth sounds fab! Do you know what percentile your baby is on? Mine at 28 weeks scan was around 70th.
xxxx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Happy birthday madmae! 

Glad your scan went well. :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

Brilliant news Madmae!


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madmae,
this is good news, nice birthday present


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> What a lovely birthday present madmae - to see your little one. Plenty of time to turn. Growth sounds fab! Do you know what percentile your baby is on? Mine at 28 weeks scan was around 70th.
> xxxx


Other than his tummy he is literally on the 50% and his tummy he's about 70%


----------



## HellBunny

:cloud9: ahh bless him he looks so cute! Good clear photo considering you are nearly 28 weeks, mine was all big and blurry lol. Glad your numbers are good too!


----------



## hakunamatata

Lovely scan pic!


----------



## marley79

That's a great percentile to be on - great news :0)


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> :cloud9: ahh bless him he looks so cute! Good clear photo considering you are nearly 28 weeks, mine was all big and blurry lol. Glad your numbers are good too!

She did say she might not be able to get a good pic....but she tried for a few mins for me :haha:


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> That's a great percentile to be on - great news :0)

DH took one look at the scan (he was at work) and said....he's got a fat belly....so he's taking after his parents already then lol


----------



## MissyR

madmae happy birthday, and thank you for sharing your LO! Adorable!

I had an appointment today with my dietician and my regular doctor. Long story short, I'm now on a small dose of insulin every morning (10cc's) just to see if that helps my high fasting readings. I'm nervous to start it. I am suppose to take it a half an hour before I eat breakfast in the morning. Doctor said if my sugars drop below 80 at any time to call her ASAP.

Any advice ladies? I'm just very nervous about starting a medication during pregnancy!


----------



## cherry22

Madmae- Happy Belated birthday and Great news about the scan of the baby!! Im really looking forward to seeing my little one again! 

When you ladies first got diagnosed did you find it easy to control your numbers with diet and then it became progressivley worse? 
At the moment my numbers are doing really well on the diet but what im worried about is that if she say's oh your doing fine on just the diet it wont be as well controlled as it would be if i was on meds! Iykwim??

I think im over thinking things but im just paniking that this baby is going to be massive and it will get stuck and my worst nightmare is a c-section!! 

I just have visions of her saying that i dont need the monitor enymore and i have no way of knowing, but as i failed the GTT she wouldnt do that would she?


----------



## marley79

Cherry you are really far on in your pregnancy to still be ok on diet. I'm a week ahead and have maxed out my meds. So you really don't need to worry. Sounds like you will go all the way on diet especially as the last month can be easier not harder to control but even if you go on one or two meds - its just a tablet you take with a meal, so really don't worry about it.
Please don't worry about c-section. i had to have one last time and I would say 90% Gd mums don't have one. plus a non-gd pregnancy can end up in c-section anyway.
Also your monitor will not get taken off you at all! they let you keep them afterwards anyway as they don't reuse due to hygiene, as blood has been near the machine. i was even given two - I keep one upstairs and one downstairs :0) and if they at worst did take it off you (they won't) - you can buy them for £30 off amazon so you wouldn't be without one.
I know its hard but you are in a really good position. xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Agreed Cherry,they will not take it off you! 
And I know a section isn't everyone's idea of fun, but if its the safest way of getting lo here,then you'll cope. J was a,section and I didn't have GD then. But he wouldn't be here without it. :hugs: its daunting, but youre doing really well!


----------



## lollybabe2011

cherry22,
Everyone is different, mine was not controlled with diet at all both times, within 1 1/2 weeks I was started on insulin, the last time within 2 weeks.
They won't collect your glucometer, they still need to be keep an eye on your sugars. 
Please do not worry about CS section it can happen anyway, and as long as baby is safe all is well. 

I was on insulin form 24wks the last time, although induced, I had normal delivery no tear no sticthes, ds was 7lb 15oz, almost 8lb, even though I am 5ft 2in.

My sis had section 2 weeks ago, no GD, she is taller than me at 5ft 5in, and her baby was 7lb 5oz.She is doing well and baby is loving his food.


----------



## lollybabe2011

MissyR said:


> madmae happy birthday, and thank you for sharing your LO! Adorable!
> 
> I had an appointment today with my dietician and my regular doctor. Long story short, I'm now on a small dose of insulin every morning (10cc's) just to see if that helps my high fasting readings. I'm nervous to start it. I am suppose to take it a half an hour before I eat breakfast in the morning. Doctor said if my sugars drop below 80 at any time to call her ASAP.
> 
> Any advice ladies? I'm just very nervous about starting a medication during pregnancy!

Missy,
Don't worry this is baby number 2 for me with meds, last time 24wks, this time 17wks. It does happen, my ds is 5 1/2yrs in junior infant thriving well.


----------



## madmae

I must admit the thought of a c-section worries me too. I know it's more likely with an induced baby. I only just avoided it last time as babe was starting to become distressed. But then that's been a worry for every pregnancy and not just my GD ones.

Yesterday when I saw the diabetes team they congratulated me on how hypo aware I was.....should have known they'd jinx me. We were out shopping today and I even remembered to snack. Stopped for lunch at just after 11.30 (best to get in early) tested my blood and it came back as 2.9. That's the lowest its been this pregnancy...the worrying part was that I had no symptoms. No shaking or fuzzy headedness. Luckily we were just about to eat so I just had a couple of dextrose sweets whilst we waited. I just hope that it's a one off as I really could do without losing my hypo awareness.

MissyR don't worry to much about the insulin....you'll get used to it all quickly enough and it'll fast become routine.


----------



## HellBunny

I really don't want a section either, i don't know how i'l run around after a toddler after i've had one!
Madmae i hope you keep your awareness, its weird sometimes my levels are in the 2's and i haven't a clue i just happen to test out of curiousity (say before i set off out) but other times i can be in the 3's and feel weak/jittery, i'd prefer the opposite! 

Scan on tuesday i'm convinced baby is now around 10lb!


----------



## cherry22

Thank you for your reassurance everyone! 

Im glad to hear they wont take the monitor off me at least i can keep checking!!

I know that when it comes down to it a c-section is the best if its the only way but im terrified of them!! 
Tbh im secretley hoping this baby comes early naturally like my son if i can make it to 37 weeks ill be over the moon!!
I got all my dates through for growth scans today so im counting down the days i want to know how big his belly is! I went for a placenta scan at 23 weeks and the belly was already mesuring ahead but she didnt say how far and it was'nt put on a chart, she just said well your first was a good size so this one is doing the same!!!
At the midwives appointment yesterday she said my bump was measuring a week ahead so 31 weeks not 30 but im trying not to worry about it untill ive had the scan!!


----------



## mightyspu

I also have a scan on Tuesday I think......


----------



## powerxpuff

I just got a call that I failed my first GTT yesterday with a read of 180 (cutoff is 139)...first pregnancy with risk of GD, highly complicated with premature labor, already on bed rest and panicking about a possible new complication. My three-hour GTT is on Friday of next week. I just don't understand it! Why can't I have a healthy pregnancy? :cry:


----------



## HellBunny

powerxpuff said:


> I just got a call that I failed my first GTT yesterday with a read of 180 (cutoff is 139)...first pregnancy with risk of GD, highly complicated with premature labor, already on bed rest and panicking about a possible new complication. My three-hour GTT is on Friday of next week. I just don't understand it! Why can't I have a healthy pregnancy? :cry:

:hugs: I think we all feel the same from time to time, we did nothing to deserve this, just try and stay positive at least you now know you have it and you can start monitoring your sugar levels soon


----------



## powerxpuff

I'm going in next Friday to take a three-hour test...hoping this one was a mistake, doubting that it was, though.


----------



## madmae

powerxpuff said:


> I just got a call that I failed my first GTT yesterday with a read of 180 (cutoff is 139)...first pregnancy with risk of GD, highly complicated with premature labor, already on bed rest and panicking about a possible new complication. My three-hour GTT is on Friday of next week. I just don't understand it! Why can't I have a healthy pregnancy? :cry:

If you do have GD it is at least something you can have an element of control over. You're dealing with some awful things right now but this really isn't the end of the world. It isn't fun and it would be lovely to eat what we want and not worry but we can't but at least if you do have GD you will know and will be able to do things to help your baby. And we are here for you to vent at and to sympathise with you. :hugs:


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> I really don't want a section either, i don't know how i'l run around after a toddler after i've had one!
> Madmae i hope you keep your awareness, its weird sometimes my levels are in the 2's and i haven't a clue i just happen to test out of curiousity (say before i set off out) but other times i can be in the 3's and feel weak/jittery, i'd prefer the opposite!
> 
> Scan on tuesday i'm convinced baby is now around 10lb!

Its another weird GD thing I guess. 3.8 I shake like a leaf and have trouble testing......2's and I am so steady handed I could probably perform brain surgery (well if I was a surgeon I could lol). 

Fingers crossed bubs isn't a 10 lb'er


----------



## HellBunny

:rofl: i'm glad its not just me (in a way that is) i thought it was abit odd i felt terrible at 3 but nothing whatsoever below that. I hope they give me an induction date as i'm eager to countdown now lol


----------



## madmae

Last time I got my date at 36 weeks after my last growth scan...which is why I am shocked I'll get it at 32 weeks this time.....though I am excited at the thought of knowing the end date (hopefully) in just 4 weeks.

I think when people ask about GD from now on we should just say....it doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madmae,
Good you know you will be getting your date soon.
With regards to sugar, I was at clinic last monday was told to increase lantus to 12 from 10 units, because fasting staying around 5.2 and 5.3.
I did after few days fasting went down, but all premeals went down to 3.X, at 3.3 I felt fine. Just can't understand, I have dropped lantus to 11 units, but fasting now 4.9 -5.2, i'll be increasing it to 12 unit tonight again and see.
Looking forward to seeing baba on monday


----------



## Techie

madmae said:


> I think when people ask about GD from now on we should just say....it doesn't make any sense at all.

:haha: Agreed! Saw my doctor again and he put me on a pill for the GD. My numbers just aren't settling in, no matter how many or how few carbs I eat. GD doesn't make any sense at all.

I've decided not to stress about it anymore. I mean I'll keep on the diet and the meds, but as long as my numbers stay close to the acceptable range and the baby keeps moving like a canon ball on the deck of a ship in a storm (he's active!) I'll figure things are going well. Only 5 and 1/2 weeks left. I'm sure we'll both be fine! Plus I kind of like that I have an excuse to eat at my desk :laugh2:


----------



## lollybabe2011

I am so upset now ladies, told hubby to buy me fanta zero, I do have this ocassionally. We have not bought normal fanta in years, he bought both and never told me, I have drank 330mls of regular fanta not realising. My blood was sugar 10.2 before bed, have had to give 6 units of novoapid to counteract this, but still sugar will have to turned to fat in my body now, just so upset.
I will have to stay up a bit later now to keep an eye to be sure it is not too low before going to bed


----------



## mightyspu

Oh no Lolly! I hope he was very apologetic! Hopeyour sugars are ok. :hugs:

Powerxpuff, so sorry you've been having such a hard time and you've had such painful losses. :hugs: if you need to vent, we're happy to listen. But please be assured that none of this is your fault. X


----------



## HellBunny

Madmae i got my date at 36 weeks when pregnant with J too, so fingers crossed they don't keep me waiting til the week after! GD is bizarre, i think i will consider being a DSN at least i would of had some experience with how much of a nightmare it can be and hopefully pass on some advice to others.
Lolly good luck for monday i bet you are excited, maybe have a slice of toast before bed to avoid your sugar dropping too low from the drink. and Mightyspu good luck for tuesday! :)


----------



## lollybabe2011

mightyspu, he was apologetic, but he is now laughing at me, when I said the sugars will be turned to fat.


----------



## madmae

Restless legs......arrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Lolly thats so annoying.....it took a while for hubby to remember not to make me a drink with sugar in...I use sweetners instead.

Hellbunny you really should go down that route


----------



## marley79

Need your advice ladies. Suddenly this week my 1hr post breakfast numbers have gone up to the mid 7s and twice mid-8s. My morning fastin numbers are fine and all my other numbers within range. I'm on max metfromin and am 31 weeks. Ieat the same everyday and have been fine on it all the way through until now - I have 2x wholewheat multigrain bread and cheese with a boiled egg. I meet with the diabetic and consultant team on tues and I'm worried this may mean insulin for me - do you think it will. Last time I was told they will not like to induce me at all if I am on insulin but straight to section. The reason being I had a recent c-section and they feel it is adding to much in the pot for induction (as is will not be allowed certain drugs like the drip etc). I really therefore want to stay off insulin as I want a nomral birth but if I need to be on it - won't be stupid. Do you think not being able to control these numbers with diet or metformin will mean insulin now if its just that meal that is the issue?
also any ideas what I can change breakfast to.
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

ps madmae - restless legs arrgghh I have it nightly - hate it. it's wierd!!!


----------



## cherry22

Im also looking for advice too!!

So my numbers are going lower and lower as the days go on is that normal?

Like ive just been out for lunch at a resturant and i had a chicken ceaser salad so not the healthyist option but when i did my sugars it was 3.1????? How can that be? I was expecting it to be 9 or 10!!

If you eat just before you do your sugars (i had 4 grapes!) would that effect it and make them really low or surely it would make them really high????
Ive had a couple of low 3 readings and from what some of you ladies have written its not good to get them! I just dont understand how i get them AFTER eating!!!


----------



## marley79

I think its what your eating cherry - a chicken ceaser salad porb best thing u can eat for low sugars - all protein and fat and no carbs. Sounds like u r not eating enough carbs to me. your lower and lower numbers prob because u have started to watch what u eat and have done the classic thing of becoming too strict. it's a balancing act when you are learning. it is hard but you will get there. Up your carbs. 

any insulin or med ladies help on my highs?

hope u all having good weekend. good to hear minkel had her baby :0)


----------



## cherry22

Ahhh ok thank you! i will try that then im making lasagne and salad for dinner so ill see what that does to me!!
I have been eating brown bread and pasta for most meals so i havent cut it out completley but like you say its trial and error so ill have to be alittle less strict on myself! I said to my husband that im a little bit scared of eating now! Im scared that if i get a high the baby will put on another pound!!

Ive just read her thread it was good to read about her plan and how others have been induced too its less scary!! And a nice normal weight for her little one!

Im curious as to all of you that have had GD before what weights were your little ones at birth? 
How many weeks were you when they were born?
And
How was your GD managed in that pregnancy?? 

x


----------



## madmae

cherry22 said:


> Ahhh ok thank you! i will try that then im making lasagne and salad for dinner so ill see what that does to me!!
> I have been eating brown bread and pasta for most meals so i havent cut it out completley but like you say its trial and error so ill have to be alittle less strict on myself! I said to my husband that im a little bit scared of eating now! Im scared that if i get a high the baby will put on another pound!!
> 
> Ive just read her thread it was good to read about her plan and how others have been induced too its less scary!! And a nice normal weight for her little one!
> 
> Im curious as to all of you that have had GD before what weights were your little ones at birth?
> How many weeks were you when they were born?
> And
> How was your GD managed in that pregnancy??
> 
> x

My last little one was induced at 38 weeks and was 7lb 9....he did need to go to scbu though as he had low sugars. I was in the end insulin controlled but as I went onto it late after trying diet and metformin we didn't have a chance to get it working properly and my readings were pretty much higher all the time.

They suspect that with DS1 I probably had GD as well....but it wasn't routine to do a GTT then and I never do get sugar in my urine so it wasn't detected....but when they investigated his birth it all added up to GD...he was born at 39 weeks and was 9lb 8.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> Need your advice ladies. Suddenly this week my 1hr post breakfast numbers have gone up to the mid 7s and twice mid-8s. My morning fastin numbers are fine and all my other numbers within range. I'm on max metfromin and am 31 weeks. Ieat the same everyday and have been fine on it all the way through until now - I have 2x wholewheat multigrain bread and cheese with a boiled egg. I meet with the diabetic and consultant team on tues and I'm worried this may mean insulin for me - do you think it will. Last time I was told they will not like to induce me at all if I am on insulin but straight to section. The reason being I had a recent c-section and they feel it is adding to much in the pot for induction (as is will not be allowed certain drugs like the drip etc). I really therefore want to stay off insulin as I want a nomral birth but if I need to be on it - won't be stupid. Do you think not being able to control these numbers with diet or metformin will mean insulin now if its just that meal that is the issue?
> also any ideas what I can change breakfast to.
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!
> 
> ps madmae - restless legs arrgghh I have it nightly - hate it. it's wierd!!!

They might eventually put you on it....I know its the last thing you want but better that than uncontrolled sugars.

Breakfast is my nemesis too. They have suggested a couple of things for me to try. One is splitting my breakfast...so for me one slice of toast...test an hr later and then the other slice. Or if I am taking my son to school rather than making I sure I eat early enough so that I can test before I take him....eat a little later and then take him and then test after the hr in the hope that the little bit of exercise has helped bring it down. I hadn't thought about using the walk to try and help...I don't walk far as it hurts now but it might just do the trick.

I have found with the legs that the only thing that helps when they're really bad is a couple of painkillers....not ideal but then nor is spending all night moving your legs to try and get some rest. I also use a foot spray on the soles of my feet as they really hurt too. Such fun!!!


----------



## marley79

my little gilrl born at 38+4 c-section and she was 7lb13 

madmae or hellbunny and anyone else on insulin - can u give me any advice re high post breakfast numbers (mid 7s and 8s but fine morning fasting) Only highs of the day at the mo but maxed out my metformin - what insulin will this mean if any. can't get them under. I'm in clinic on tues but really want to try get head round and ask the right things. Been fine eating same thing and suddenly shot up for the past week. 8.2 this morning. x


----------



## madmae

I would think if they start you on insulin it'll probably be fast acting like novorapid


----------



## marley79

Thanks madmae - we were obv typing same time :0)
I will try splitting brekfast. it's so hard. I'm not too worried about going on insulin - well not thrilled but defo like you say its better than high sugars but the thought of never getting to have a vaginal birth is really hard for me to take. 
foot spray sounds like a good idea - these extra things r a pain. I hate restless legs. i used to get it pre pregnancy a little but it's super duper worse. it always starts at 7 - as soon as my little girl goes to bed and I finally get to rest my legs, i get restless legs - lol!
Big hugs xxx


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> I would think if they start you on insulin it'll probably be fast acting like novorapid

Would that be something I would take in the morning then with breakfast? I've heard of background insulin. Are there the two types then fast acting or background? 
Thanks for answers. xx


----------



## madmae

Yup there are two types. My background one is levemir...I only take that with brekky at the mo....they have warned me I will end up taking it with dinner too. Novorapid is the fast acting one....which is the one where you have to eat within 15 mins of injecting. I take the levemir and novorapid at breakfast time....one after the other.


----------



## mightyspu

Just for a comparison on GD babies, I was not GD with Jack and he was born by section on 40+12 weighing in at 9lb6oz.


----------



## marley79

mightypsy - I can never get over how cute Jack looks. He looks so cheeky! How's the natural induction coming along - any twinges? Have you thought if you do go in for induction - to take your breast pump and express during induction - I've heard it can be quite effective once the hormones have got going. 
Are you putting your supply in freezer straight away then - are you freezing in mini batches? I was thinking of freezing 2-5mls in seperate syringe/bags - what do you think? Are u putting straight in syringe or bag?
xx


----------



## marley79

Thanks madmae!!!


----------



## lollybabe2011

Marley, 
there is a good chance they may start you on insulin if you are on max on metformin. What is ur fasting in the morning and what do you eat for breakfat when the levels are in 7s and 8s.
If you fasting and premeals are fine, then you probably need rapid acting. If not then long acting, the long acting controls your basal levels fasting and premeals. The rapid acting reduces your sugars after meals.
My fasting and premeals was the main problem so my highest dose of insulin is long acting lantus, I take my lantus at nite, it seems to have effect of my fasting by taking it this way. 
For the rapid acting novorapid I am on 1 unit morning, 1 unit afternoon and 6 units at supper, I tend to eat pasta and rice in evening which are food that raises my blood sugar a bit more than what I have for breakfast and lunch, hence higher level of novorapid for supper.


----------



## mightyspu

marley79 said:


> mightypsy - I can never get over how cute Jack looks. He looks so cheeky! How's the natural induction coming along - any twinges? Have you thought if you do go in for induction - to take your breast pump and express during induction - I've heard it can be quite effective once the hormones have got going.
> Are you putting your supply in freezer straight away then - are you freezing in mini batches? I was thinking of freezing 2-5mls in seperate syringe/bags - what do you think? Are u putting straight in syringe or bag?
> xx

thanks :) Jack is mega cheeky! 

I have had small amounts of period pain and a few BH with a little intensity but nothing to get excited about. 
I didn't think about expressing whilst being induced. I'm not allowed the pessary, so I think that leaves me with the drip alone, but will find out on Tuesday at my appointment. If I can, I'll take a sterilised bottle and hand express. I'll not take the pump as I don't get that much out.

I was storing in 5ml syringes, but I'm getting 20ml now, so am popping in a breastmilk bag and freezing straight away.


----------



## Bats11

Hi all, havent been in here in ages, last time I posted I had started insulin once a day just before dinner as my morning readings were above 5, well the insulin lasted for only a week and I decided to stop the insulin & try something new, so Ive been having a protein shake (diabetic one) just before bed & it has managed to keep my morning readings under 5 yippeeee! So Ive now been off insulin for 7weeks.

After breakfast my glucose reading has started to creep up to 7, so now Ive started with the protein shake straight after my breakfast and it has worked yet again & is back down to 5.6 after b'fast yippeeee!

Maybe some of you ladies can try what Ive been doing, it may work for you to.


----------



## marley79

lollybabe2011 said:


> Marley,
> there is a good chance they may start you on insulin if you are on max on metformin. What is ur fasting in the morning and what do you eat for breakfat when the levels are in 7s and 8s.
> If you fasting and premeals are fine, then you probably need rapid acting. If not then long acting, the long acting controls your basal levels fasting and premeals. The rapid acting reduces your sugars after meals.
> My fasting and premeals was the main problem so my highest dose of insulin is long acting lantus, I take my lantus at nite, it seems to have effect of my fasting by taking it this way.
> For the rapid acting novorapid I am on 1 unit morning, 1 unit afternoon and 6 units at supper, I tend to eat pasta and rice in evening which are food that raises my blood sugar a bit more than what I have for breakfast and lunch, hence higher level of novorapid for supper.

My morning fasting is around 4.6. I then have two slices of wholewheat multi-seed toast with cheese or boiled egg and it goes up to 7 -8.
Today I've just eaten 1 slice with cheese and will see what number is then eat the other slice and see if splitting it helps. It sounds like I would get put on rapid then as my premeals and post meals rest of the day are ok at present. Thanks for the advice. I always presumed insulin was insulin not that it would come in different types :0)


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> mightypsy - I can never get over how cute Jack looks. He looks so cheeky! How's the natural induction coming along - any twinges? Have you thought if you do go in for induction - to take your breast pump and express during induction - I've heard it can be quite effective once the hormones have got going.
> Are you putting your supply in freezer straight away then - are you freezing in mini batches? I was thinking of freezing 2-5mls in seperate syringe/bags - what do you think? Are u putting straight in syringe or bag?
> xx
> 
> thanks :) Jack is mega cheeky!
> 
> I have had small amounts of period pain and a few BH with a little intensity but nothing to get excited about.
> I didn't think about expressing whilst being induced. I'm not allowed the pessary, so I think that leaves me with the drip alone, but will find out on Tuesday at my appointment. If I can, I'll take a sterilised bottle and hand express. I'll not take the pump as I don't get that much out.
> 
> I was storing in 5ml syringes, but I'm getting 20ml now, so am popping in a breastmilk bag and freezing straight away.Click to expand...

It might be a good idea to ask if they use balloon cathethers at your hospital instead of pessary. It works the same way as the pessary but without risk of uterine hyperstimulation, so its ideal for induced vbac. My hospital have only started using it the last year but are apparently getting good results. It's totally drug free - basically they insert a thin tube up into your cervix, they then pump some saline into it and the end that rests on your internal cervix infaltes with the water - like a little water balloon. They then tape the other end to your thigh and seal it and leave it in for so many hours - as they would a pessary. It's meant to feel the same as stretch and sweep as it goes in. It works by acting like the pressure of baby's head on your cervix and it makes your body to release its own prostaglandins which open the cerix. When you get to 4cm the balloon cathether drops out and they can start the drip - but sometimes the drip is not needed after that. They can also then shut the drip off when your own contractions take over. If I do get to go down this route - I was thinking of expressing once the caththeter is in, to try and get contractions going without the drip.

period pain and BH are still a good sign - you could be starting to dilate - and even a little can make a big difference. I'm really excited for you - can't wait to be at 38 weeks.
20mls is fab to be getting each time and will increase a bit more as you keep at it. Have the hospital agreed to store on ward?


----------



## marley79

Bats11 said:


> Hi all, havent been in here in ages, last time I posted I had started insulin once a day just before dinner as my morning readings were above 5, well the insulin lasted for only a week and I decided to stop the insulin & try something new, so Ive been having a protein shake (diabetic one) just before bed & it has managed to keep my morning readings under 5 yippeeee! So Ive now been off insulin for 7weeks.
> 
> After breakfast my glucose reading has started to creep up to 7, so now Ive started with the protein shake straight after my breakfast and it has worked yet again & is back down to 5.6 after b'fast yippeeee!
> 
> Maybe some of you ladies can try what Ive been doing, it may work for you to.

Hi bats - good to see you on. What a great idea about the protein shake - I will have to try that! I'm struggling to eat on a night pre bed as I don't feel like eating but do to help my numbers. It takes me ages to eat a sandwich as I just feel too tired and bloated, so drinking my snack would be ideal. And I'm sure for labour/inductions a shake could work well, when you don't feel like eating but need to keep stable. What brand of protein shake are you taking and how much do you make up? What a good plan!


----------



## marley79

Forgot to say bats - have you got due date or induction date set? We are due around the same time, as I'm just a day ahead (31+4) xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks Marley, I'll ask about the balloon catheter sounds much more up my street!


----------



## HellBunny

My readings have been so rubbish today, i've gone from 2.1 to 10.4 in the space of 20 minutes, i really hope i get my induction date on tuesday, i think i'l be gutted if not :( i've tested i don't know how many times today aswell.. hopefully tomorrow will be better


----------



## mightyspu

:brat: sorry HB, this just blows. I hope we all get a better picture on Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hellbunny, hope fully you get ur date soon, I know this happened to me the last time towards the end.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hang in there HB, you're so close to the end! Can't wait to see baby Hellbunny pics :bunny:


----------



## lollybabe2011

Mightyspu, Marley is right, while I know they don't use this in my hospital, one consultant I know said they used it when he was training in scotland with previous section, also a friend that practiced in India also said this is used for previous section over there.
Is used when the cerivix is very tight and you can't break the waters, but still know that the head of baby needs to be well in the pelvis to do this. The catheter is then inflated with saline and taken out sometime after that. The hope is that you will have dilated some and they are able to break waters.
If the head of the baby is still high though which is sometimes the case with previous section they may not do this.
Do you have a ball, I sat on this daily from 36wks, when I was told head is still a bit high, the head pressing on the cervix is also a good thing to get the cervix ready.


----------



## HellBunny

Thankyou all, its so frustrating, hypos then highs i feel like i can't win, i'm desperate for these readings to get better as i get closer to the end i really don't want him ending up in nicu :( onwards and upwards though not long left!


----------



## deer

Hellbunny ~ We're in the same boat. I've been getting really crap readings as well:( 
I keep getting really high highs and low lows. My insulin has increased a lot in the last few days but I still can't get the readings down. I think the end is difficult to manage. 
I think I'm due the same time as you (May 26th) & I'm visiting the obgyn on Tues too (& I hope I get my induction date too).


----------



## Bats11

marley79 said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, havent been in here in ages, last time I posted I had started insulin once a day just before dinner as my morning readings were above 5, well the insulin lasted for only a week and I decided to stop the insulin & try something new, so Ive been having a protein shake (diabetic one) just before bed & it has managed to keep my morning readings under 5 yippeeee! So Ive now been off insulin for 7weeks.
> 
> After breakfast my glucose reading has started to creep up to 7, so now Ive started with the protein shake straight after my breakfast and it has worked yet again & is back down to 5.6 after b'fast yippeeee!
> 
> Maybe some of you ladies can try what Ive been doing, it may work for you to.
> 
> Hi bats - good to see you on. What a great idea about the protein shake - I will have to try that! I'm struggling to eat on a night pre bed as I don't feel like eating but do to help my numbers. It takes me ages to eat a sandwich as I just feel too tired and bloated, so drinking my snack would be ideal. And I'm sure for labour/inductions a shake could work well, when you don't feel like eating but need to keep stable. What brand of protein shake are you taking and how much do you make up? What a good plan!Click to expand...

Hey Marley, yes this is what I found difficult to do, I just wasnt hungry enough to eat something before bed, so the shake is fantastic.

Its called Vital Protein (pea protein isolate) it tastes gross if you mix it will water so I mix it with 200mls of light milk & it tastes much better.

I recently had my 30wk specialist appt and there was no talk of an induction, Im booked in for a growth scan at 34wks, I'll be seeing my family doctor fortnightly from 32wks-36wks & then my midwife takes over at 37wks and I'll be seeing her weekly until bubs is born. I'll be seeing my diabetes educator when Im 34wks this is where she will be explaining everything about giving birth, what tests my baby will need to have once she's born etc.

So you havent been put on insulin yet?


----------



## Bats11

Hellbunny I hope your readings get better, but not long to go now.

Why dont you try the protein shake Ive mentioned to Marley straight after one of your meals & see what happens, worth a try??


----------



## Techie

My doctor did end up putting me on a pill for the GD (can't remember the name for the life of me). It's only been three days but my numbers are still wonky. My fasting numbers are still over 105 in the morning (workdays only, weekends are well below 90) but my after breakfast numbers drop to the low to mid 70s. I feel like crap when I'm in the 70s! Then after lunch I'm usually in the 90s and after dinner around 110-115. So I guess my after eating numbers are better, but they were fairly close to the requested 120 anyway (sometimes going as high as 125, but rarely over. 

GD is illogical and frustrating!


----------



## mightyspu

GD is bloody stupid! 

Is it Metformin Techie?


----------



## Techie

mightyspu said:


> GD is bloody stupid!
> 
> Is it Metformin Techie?

No, it's something else that I've never heard of. I'll look at it when I get home and post it though.


----------



## Techie

Oh, I just remembered. The drug they put me on is called Glyburide.


----------



## mightyspu

Ooooh. Not heard of that. Though I am a GD rookie. 

Good luck to everyone with appointments tomorrow.


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks bats11 i will have a look into that :)
Looking forward to tomorrow (though not the usual 4 hour wait around lol) good luck to you too! :) x


----------



## HellBunny

Does anybody ever wonder to themselves how many other ladies do actually have GD but don't actually know about it? (in the UK we aren't usually tested unless of a risk factor)


----------



## hakunamatata

Around here the 1 hour test is standard for everyone. Then if you fail that, you take the 3 hour test, which will let you know for sure if you have GD. So as long as women in the US are keeping up with their prenatal care, then it shouldn't go undiagnosed.


----------



## HellBunny

hakunamatata said:


> Around here the 1 hour test is standard for everyone. Then if you fail that, you take the 3 hour test, which will let you know for sure if you have GD. So as long as women in the US are keeping up with their prenatal care, then it shouldn't go undiagnosed.

I think its a really good idea, i wish it was routine here, though some may disagree (who haven't had diabetes so don't know its serious) i've seen so many people complain in the trimester threads how they aren't going to do their GD test it annoys me lol


----------



## Bats11

HellBunny said:


> Does anybody ever wonder to themselves how many other ladies do actually have GD but don't actually know about it? (in the UK we aren't usually tested unless of a risk factor)

Your welcome!

Yes I do wonder how many do have it and dont know about it, or didnt want to take the test, why wouldnt they its for their baby :shrug:


----------



## HellBunny

I've no idea, in the grand scheme of things 2-3 hours depending which test it is, is nothing if it increases the chances of a healthy baby. Every time i see a thread where people are against the test i feel like shouting Noooo just go for the test PLEASE! lol


----------



## mightyspu

I think they need to explain the risks better, I wasn't keen on doing the test, but it was only when I failed my pee test that I agreed to do it. But we know that it doesn't always get picked up that way.


----------



## marley79

Hellbunny - I totally agree. My friend in Belgium says that all pregnant women get tested. I've seen posts where women have chosen not to have the test because they are scared of needles! _ Seems bizarre that you would happily do your booking in bloods and 28 week bloods and of course labour itself but decide you can't do GTT because of needles, but as mightyspy said maybe these ladies are being misinformed about the risks. My MWs told me I wouldn't have it - as I never had glucose in my wee, and they really tried to discourage me from having test. I asked consultant and he sent off for it.

Good luck all you guys going in today - there are quite a few of us with scans, conusltant appoints. I find out today if I'll be put on insulin and also what size this baby is!

Does anyone know after 32 weeks when the next usual growth scan is - I hope its 34 weeks not 36 as it feels like long wait.

Mightyspy -I read this artcile last night and thought you might find good too - so here is link
https://www.storknet.com/cubbies/vbac/diabetic.htm

Also suggest all the newly diagnosed read this article - although its about diabetic vbac the first two pages are about GD and how to go about minimisisng risks etc - i found it very good.

xx


----------



## jsh1980

Hello Everyone!! I had my growth scan last Thursday and was really pleased with the outcome. Babies AC is now nearer the 50th percentile line at 253mm, FL read at 55mm and weight was 3lb 2oz, both of which are in the middle of the 5th and 50th percentiles. Consultant says this is ok as its still reads within the 'normal' parameters. My umbilican artery PI was 0.89 please could one of you nice ladies explain this to me?? :wacko:
My consultant told me to carry on with the diet to controll my gd as he was pleased with the results (hardly anything over target!! woop woop!!) and has arranged a followup scan and appt for week 34. 
Thanks for reading xxxxxxx


----------



## marley79

jsh1980 said:


> Hello Everyone!! I had my growth scan last Thursday and was really pleased with the outcome. Babies AC is now nearer the 50th percentile line at 253mm, FL read at 55mm and weight was 3lb 2oz, both of which are in the middle of the 5th and 50th percentiles. Consultant says this is ok as its still reads within the 'normal' parameters. My umbilican artery PI was 0.89 please could one of you nice ladies explain this to me?? :wacko:
> My consultant told me to carry on with the diet to controll my gd as he was pleased with the results (hardly anything over target!! woop woop!!) and has arranged a followup scan and appt for week 34.
> Thanks for reading xxxxxxx

Hey - good news on growth. 50th percentile is great. How many weeks are you? Not sure on artery don't know if anyone will know this. But the consultant would have said if not happy. x


----------



## jsh1980

Hey Marley, scan was done at 29+6 and im now 30+4 :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

HellBunny said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Around here the 1 hour test is standard for everyone. Then if you fail that, you take the 3 hour test, which will let you know for sure if you have GD. So as long as women in the US are keeping up with their prenatal care, then it shouldn't go undiagnosed.
> 
> I think its a really good idea, i wish it was routine here, though some may disagree (who haven't had diabetes so don't know its serious) i've seen so many people complain in the trimester threads how they aren't going to do their GD test it annoys me lolClick to expand...

Ah that is true, women do have the right to refuse the test, though it's obviously a bad idea to do so. I personally considered for a brief moment refusing the 3 hour test BUT I was going to act as if I absolutely had GD, and start monitoring my blood sugar immediately anyway.


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Not been on for a few days. I was feeling a bit s*** after my growth scan and consultant apt on thurs. Had the worst doctor ever. I went for my scan apt and the sonographer said everything looked ok. FL had gone back up above the 10th centile, HC was still on the 50th centile and AC had dropped down slightly just below the 90th centile, which at least its going in the right direction, its better than going up. Doppler was normal and my fluid level was normal. Anyway I went to see the diabtic nurse who said carry on as I was doing and to increase my insulin dose to 12 units. Then went along to see the consultant (although I have since found out he was a registrar and not a consultant) and what an arrogant so and so he was. Before I had even sat my bum on the chair he started bleating on about my blood sugars and how I wasn't controlling them etc etc and how I was putting the baby's health at risk by not controlling them. He asked me two times if I'd been to see the dietician and I told him I had then he said to me you really need to cut out cakes and sweets etc. I told him that no cakes or sweets had passed these lips since I was diagnosed and that the diabetic nurse said my diet was fine. My only high numbers were after breakfast the others have only been slightly over or under target. Then he said do you know that your fluid levels have increased, I said no. He said well they have and that is because your not controlling your sugars and it means baby is struggling because its producing too much urine. If you dont get your numbers under control then we will have to deliver early and your baby will end up in neonatal, is that what you want. I told him I was doing everything I possibly could and he just looked at me like I was lying. Does he really think after everything I have been through to achieve this pregnancy, that I would put it all at risk for a few cakes and sweets jeez! He said babies born to diabetic mothers have comprised lung function anyway and if they deliver early then I'm putting my baby more at risk. I came out of there in tears! I couldn't even speak I was so upset. I contacted the diabetic nurse and told her everything he had said and begged for more advice because I didn't know what else I could do. She was so angry with him and said he had no right to speak to me like that and it had nothing to do with my diet and she asked for my permission to contact him and give him what for, she said he needs educating :haha:

Anyway I've calmed down a bit now, back in two weeks for another scan and a decision will be made then whether to deliver early. I'm hoping I will get my usual consultant next time and I'm hoping she will be a little more sympathetic, I'm sick of seeing someone different everytime I go, no continunity of care at all.

Another thing he said to me was when I was leaving "oh and by the way if movements reduce or stop,go straight to the hospital wont you because you do know that your at higher risk of stillbirth if you dont control your sugar" Grrrrr :growlmad: yeah cheers for that!

I've been doctor googling and everything I've read says that fluid levels increase until around the 34th week anyway and then they taper off and my fluid levels are at 19cm which is still within range, the cut off is 25cm. Yeah ok they have increased since last time but only by 3cm and that was 4 weeks ago, so if they increase the same again then I would still be within range and that would take me to around scheduled section date anyway. I'm just praying everything is ok at next scan and I just hope they will allow me to get to 37 weeks. This GD stuff is just mind boggling and stressful.


----------



## Techie

Oh Doodar, I'm completely angry on your behalf. What a d**k!!! I'm surprised you didn't just haul of and smack his smarmy face! :hugs: I'm hoping things will go well for you and that you don't ever have to see that guy again! And bravo to your dietician for calling him and letting him have it! He does need educating!

You have every right in the world to refuse to see him again. You also have every right in the world to tell him not to speak to you like that, you are the reason he is getting paid after all! (At least that's how it works here, I'm kind of confused by all the stuff I read about you ladies in the UK and all the different people you have to see. I have one doctor (my OB/GYN, and I've only seen the dietician once, then I just email her if I'm having problems!))


----------



## Techie

Anyone have any tricks for lowering the glucose readings on your first fasting test of the day. I've tried eating no later than 8, I've eaten at 9, and at 10 pm. The only thing that seems to keep my numbers below 90 is sleeping until 9:30 or 10 am, which I can't do on weekdays because I have to be to work by 8.
I ate at 8:30 pm last night and my blood sugar read at 114 at 7:45 this morning! I don't know what to do about it at all. 

Frustration!


----------



## mightyspu

What a load of bollocks. I have 2 weeks to go into labour naturally. If that doesn't happen, all they will do to induce me is break my waters. So a section is looking like the only option. Have basically been told so much conflicting information and I'm fed up. Baby is measuring at 97th centile.


----------



## Techie

mightyspu said:


> What a load of bollocks. I have 2 weeks to go into labour naturally. If that doesn't happen, all they will do to induce me is break my waters. So a section is looking like the only option. Have basically been told so much conflicting information and I'm fed up. Baby is measuring at 97th centile.

:sad1: I'm so sorry. Try eating really spicy food, I've heard that and weeding a garden really help induce labor.


----------



## mightyspu

It did bugger all to get Jack moving. He was 12 days over. I tried everything in the book. I'm 1cm dilated, which is nothing for a 2nd pregnancy and my cervix is nowhere near favourable.


----------



## cherry22

Hiya all! ive just come back from my first appointment since getting the kit and the man i sore i think he was a consultant was lovely. I did feel like i was in a science lesson back at school when he asked me what GD was!!! lol! is'nt he ment to tell me that info!!!

He was very pleased with my levels and said he was shocked considering my sugar levels at the GTT, He sais he was sure id be on meds by now so thats a good thing! Ive got to up my exercise abit more and stick to the diet and see what happens from now!

Im still craving ice cream and cake so bad!! My darling husband(supportive as he is!) bought some jam doughnuts and they sat in the cuboard it took every ounce of strength not to eat one! I was sooo close at times but i knew if i did id only feel really guilty after!!


----------



## cherry22

mightyspu said:


> It did bugger all to get Jack moving. He was 12 days over. I tried everything in the book. I'm 1cm dilated, which is nothing for a 2nd pregnancy and my cervix is nowhere near favourable.

How much longer have they given you? It must be so deflating cant you beg?
Heres me terrified of prem birth but going over is just as bad!! Or in our case the 'time' limit they give us!!! x


----------



## mightyspu

2 weeks would take me to 41weeks. 

I can't beg, its dangerous apparently and they have no other method of inducing.


----------



## cherry22

Ohh Im sorry thats really crappy!!! So they will give you untill 41weeks? I was told they would only give me till 38 weeks!!

I cant suggest enything at all the one certainty in pg is that the baby is deff in charge!!

x


----------



## mightyspu

Your consultant may have given you until 38, but mine is saying 41 for my case. Unfortunately, it depends on who takes charge of your care. :shrug:

I just don't think I've been particularly well kept in the picture.


----------



## Techie

Odd. In my birthing class, the nurse said there is something they can give you in the hospital to soften the cervix and then they can start you on pitocin to start contractions. They don't break your water until you are dialated to about a 6, but they get things moving. 

I am sorry, that is very frustrating. ](*,)


----------



## mightyspu

Yep, the thing they give you to soften the cervix is called a pessary. IF that doesn't get your contractions going, they do the drip. 

I am not allowed either because I had a section before. I presume your birthing class is for first timers, so they wouldn't tell you that. 
Breaking my waters is the only induction method they will consider that won't rupture my scar. 

Also, it depends on your consultant.


----------



## marley79

32 week Appointment today - felt positive. Baby is now measuring around 60th - 70th percentile in head and tummy so still within range. I took a doula with me to the appointment and it was like I suddenly got very different care. They took me seriously. We wrote out questions together and she backed me up asking them and getting all the answers. Hubby met her for the first time and they get on which is great. Up shot is - I've not been put on insulin (yet) and will stay on metfromin. They think sugars ok. I will be allowed to go to 39 weeks (if sugars and growth stay ok) but no later. I will have stretch and sweep at 37 weeks and another at 38 weeks. I will then go in for induction at 38+4 in the evening and have a balloon cathether inserted - it works like a mechanical stretch and sweep. that will dilate me to around 4cm (if it suceeds). The plan would then to take me to delivery and break my waters and hopefully that will get me delivering. I may be allowed to have a very small amount of the drip but only as soon as I start to contract it will be turned off. If by tuesday morning I have not gone into labour I will be in for c-section. I would have to dilate 1cm an hour once in established labour and time limit imposed all due to me being a vbacer. I won't have insulin in labour, if I stay off it in pregnancy but will have glucose drip and sugars montiored hourly. All these plans depend on baby being head down - needs to engaged or very nearly, sugars remaining in control and growth but feel today was more positve than last visit. i would urge any of you to get a doula. xxx


Doodar - I am so sorry to hear of your expereince. GRRR! I had a consultant (not as bad as that) but who sent me in tears last pregnancy. I came out and immedately asked to see the other conusltant and I asked to never see him again. It can be hard when you are tried and vulnerable. I hope someone can back you up on your behalf an make sure you get better care next time. Massive hugs!!!

Mightypsy - so sorry to hear it was not more positive today - grrr, didn't they say you could have the drip a while ago - why do they change what they say, it's so unfair to juggle information like this. did you ask about the balloon cathether? Also can they not start doing some stretch and sweeps and then break your waters. You can get stretch and sweeps done privately for around £60 which might be something to consider. The good news is that you can go to 41 weeks and at least that will give you a much better chance to avoid repeat section. I know Jack was late but different baby and it can happen. I so know how you feel and understand what you are feeling. massive hugs and lets hope this little one wants to meet mummy very soon. Have you got another appointment lined up? 

Hellbunny - were u in today too - how did it go?


----------



## izzy29

Hey girls, what are the acceptable levels for fasting and then 2 hrs after. I have my GTT in the morning so any advice would be grateful, thanks


----------



## HellBunny

Mightyspu i'm so sorry they aren't doing much to help, some of them are so useless :( you must be so fed up right now of this GD lark.

Marley Glad your appt went well! 

Izzy29, at my hospital they prefer readings under 5.9 before breakfast, however i think the diagnosis of diabetes is a fasting level of more than 7mmol (could be wrong) though as low as possible is recommended (but not too low if on meds)


Had a good day today, baby is measuring 6lb 5oz and booked in for induction on the 14th, his stomach has jumped up the chart though so worried about large shoulders.. also was up there 5 hours waiting and ended up hypo'ing which wasn't pretty what better place to have low sugar than a hospital lol.


----------



## mightyspu

marley79 said:


> Mightypsy - so sorry to hear it was not more positive today - grrr, didn't they say you could have the drip a while ago - why do they change what they say, it's so unfair to juggle information like this. did you ask about the balloon cathether? Also can they not start doing some stretch and sweeps and then break your waters. You can get stretch and sweeps done privately for around £60 which might be something to consider. The good news is that you can go to 41 weeks and at least that will give you a much better chance to avoid repeat section. I know Jack was late but different baby and it can happen. I so know how you feel and understand what you are feeling. massive hugs and lets hope this little one wants to meet mummy very soon. Have you got another appointment lined up?

I asked about the balloon cath and he said its not something they use there. He said it was mainly to give them access to break the waters, so that tells me he's not heard of it being used in place of a pessary before. And let's face it, you'd rather it was performed by someone capable!
I was given a sweep today, but I'm only 1cm dilated and not effaced at all. I can't really afford private sweeps either, so I think I'll call my Mw tomorrow and start being demanding. My next appointment is at 41 weeks, and they will offer me a sweep then. Next step would be breaking my waters, so by my calculations, the whole process could take me to 40+10. I am worried about the state of the placenta by then. 

I am however very pleased that other people had better news :D long may it last for you ladies.


----------



## marley79

izzy - I think the gtt levels are different to normal blood montioring levels - because of the yuk glucose you drink. I'm sure from memory that borderline is around 7 ish and near to 8 is defo diabetes. good luck. x

hellbunny - glad all went well. a date is exciting! baby sounds like the size is going well (as in not too big). x


----------



## marley79

Mightyspy - my hosp have only been using it a year - so thinks its very new but its not guaranteed to work anyway. Hopefully they can break your waters and it will get everything going well. Maybe your MW will be more sympathetic and do some more sweeps. And big hopes all this is not needed and baby will turn up. I know a couple of friends who have had late babies and then on time ones next go - fingers crossed. Big hugs x


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow so many of you will be having your babies soon!! :baby: I hope you're all okay and everything goes as smoothly as possible.

I had blueberry pancakes w/ sugar free syrup and my score was fine. Yay!


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks. Sorry for commandeering the thread ladies!


----------



## HellBunny

mightyspu said:


> Thanks. Sorry for commandeering the thread ladies!

Post as much as you like, you defo have right to be cheesed off right now, hopefully LO will make an appearance on his/her own for you xxx


----------



## HellBunny

Hakunamatata blueberry pancakes sound sooo nice!! x

Marley thankyou! :) i just hope their calculations are somewhat correct, would be bizarre if he was 11lb now ouch!


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> Thanks. Sorry for commandeering the thread ladies!

awwww so sorry it wasn't better news for you.....and this thread is here for us all to share good news, bad news, ask questions and more importantly vent


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Had a good day today, baby is measuring 6lb 5oz and booked in for induction on the 14th, his stomach has jumped up the chart though so worried about large shoulders.. also was up there 5 hours waiting and ended up hypo'ing which wasn't pretty what better place to have low sugar than a hospital lol.

5 hrs...bloody hell.....that's bad enough for anyone let alone someone who needs to eat very regularly

wow the 14th....not long to go now


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Had a good day today, baby is measuring 6lb 5oz and booked in for induction on the 14th, his stomach has jumped up the chart though so worried about large shoulders.. also was up there 5 hours waiting and ended up hypo'ing which wasn't pretty what better place to have low sugar than a hospital lol.
> 
> 5 hrs...bloody hell.....that's bad enough for anyone let alone someone who needs to eat very regularly
> 
> wow the 14th....not long to go nowClick to expand...

We got scanned pretty quickly but it was the waiting around for the doctor, then the diabetes team which took forever, the waiting room was absolutley crammed and hot, i think thats why i hypo'd (i seem to be more sensitive to insulin when its warm) and that room must of been 30 degrees!


----------



## madmae

Well I had a normal ante natal appt today....feels like forever since I had one of those. They had to take my 28 week bloods...so the poor midwife had to play hunt the veins. They have been so dodgy this pregnancy....so far they've collapsed (2 at once) or just plain squirted blood every where.....think blood running down arms and nurses panicing or just gone so deep they have problems finding them. Anyway I got to hear little mans heart again and for the first time I had my fundus measure....only 2 weeks ahead....good job I had the growth scan last week or I would have worried about the size of him.

So my sugars have been dodgy these last few days and I have had hypos the last 3 days inlcuding just before todays ante natal.

Perhaps you ladies can help me with a problem I have. My brother is getting married on friday....so I shall have brekky and lunch at the normal time with insulin. They're getting married at 3 and the food is being served afterwards at about 4.15.....so I shall have to have insulin again then.....sooner than I would normally. Then the evening reception, a buffet....its not going to be the healthiest but I shall try to chose as wisely as possible....but obviously no insulin....so do I just think what the hell its a one off and just try to eat more protein than carbs and such or whats the alternative. I had meant to ask at my last diabetology appt but I just completely forgot. Not eating is not an option as I will get hungry and would have been due a snack anyways....just not to sure whats the best option.


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Had a good day today, baby is measuring 6lb 5oz and booked in for induction on the 14th, his stomach has jumped up the chart though so worried about large shoulders.. also was up there 5 hours waiting and ended up hypo'ing which wasn't pretty what better place to have low sugar than a hospital lol.
> 
> 5 hrs...bloody hell.....that's bad enough for anyone let alone someone who needs to eat very regularly
> 
> wow the 14th....not long to go nowClick to expand...
> 
> We got scanned pretty quickly but it was the waiting around for the doctor, then the diabetes team which took forever, the waiting room was absolutley crammed and hot, i think thats why i hypo'd (i seem to be more sensitive to insulin when its warm) and that room must of been 30 degrees!Click to expand...


Our waiting room can get a bit like that.....and you get people who aren't pregnant taking the chairs with backs on and the poor preggers women trying to get comfy on a poxy bench (bit of a bug bear with me).....but still 5 hrs is madness.

I guess I am lucky that when I see the diabetes team they then fetch whatever doc or consultant you need to see so its all quite quick.....well quick for a hospital appt.....not in the real world. I always think if I only have an hrs wait its good going.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> Well I had a normal ante natal appt today....feels like forever since I had one of those. They had to take my 28 week bloods...so the poor midwife had to play hunt the veins. They have been so dodgy this pregnancy....so far they've collapsed (2 at once) or just plain squirted blood every where.....think blood running down arms and nurses panicing or just gone so deep they have problems finding them. Anyway I got to hear little mans heart again and for the first time I had my fundus measure....only 2 weeks ahead....good job I had the growth scan last week or I would have worried about the size of him.
> 
> So my sugars have been dodgy these last few days and I have had hypos the last 3 days inlcuding just before todays ante natal.
> 
> Perhaps you ladies can help me with a problem I have. My brother is getting married on friday....so I shall have brekky and lunch at the normal time with insulin. They're getting married at 3 and the food is being served afterwards at about 4.15.....so I shall have to have insulin again then.....sooner than I would normally. Then the evening reception, a buffet....its not going to be the healthiest but I shall try to chose as wisely as possible....but obviously no insulin....so do I just think what the hell its a one off and just try to eat more protein than carbs and such or whats the alternative. I had meant to ask at my last diabetology appt but I just completely forgot. Not eating is not an option as I will get hungry and would have been due a snack anyways....just not to sure whats the best option.



Glad your appointment went well! I would probably think as a one off its okay, its not like you are drinking loads of sugary drinks without injecting so your reading shouldn't be that bad, i try and think when pregnant with jayden i didn't know i had GD until almost 35 weeks (had it since 20ish weeks) i was drinking lucozade every day without knowing so imagining how high those readings would of been, and he turned out fine. 



We always get that here where people bring along around 6 family members with them, they all hog the seats and the pregnant women are left standing! I saw them at 10 weeks at the hospital i was slumped on the floor whilst the men were all sat, was shocking lol


----------



## madmae

My mum is really subtle....not and makes comments....they do tend to get embrassed lol.

Yeah I think you're right about a one off....I shall try and enjoy myself. Its going to be a loooong day with no nap.....I need to nap every day lol. I've just dyed my hair in preperation...I am not going ot have grey roots in the family photos lol


----------



## mightyspu

Men on the chairs get my goat too! Our waiting room is always mega stuffy and cramped. I had over 3 hours for my visit, and that's quite good for them. Was an hour late for the scan alone!


----------



## lollybabe2011

Migtyspu,
To be honest what they told you with regards to water, is the practice in our hospital. They don't use catheter here, and with risk rupture with gel, that is a definite no with previous section.
Infact with growth around 97th centile, the won't leave you beyond 39 weeks with GD.
Just try to see if you can get sweep again by midwife, anything to go before the 41 weeks, if it does have to be section at least you know you have tried your best.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Ladies had a scan yesterday- all is well
Baba is doing well, HC around 40th centile, FL 55th centile, AC65th centile.
EFW now 1lb 10z.
There is quite a bit of water around but consultant is not too worried, baby was swallowing away during the scan. Next scan 28wks.


----------



## Doodar

Hellbunny my apt last thurs was exactly the same, just over 5 hours. It's a joke. I could feel my blood sugar dropping and one of the midwives offered me half her lunch bless her. Had to get them to ask the car park attendant to take the ticket off my care because I had outstayed my parking allowance. A note was made in my notes about how long I was kept waiting. My apt next week has been split over 2 days to try and avoid the long wait, scan on the wed and its the first apt of the day so shouldn't be waiting and then diabetic nurse and consultant on thurs and again its first apt in the morning but they have double booked me, they assured me I wont be kept waiting though. It's terrible in there its just jam packed and it gets so hot I feel like I'm going to pass out.

Madmae I asked my diaabetic nurse about things like that. I'm going out for a meal tomorrow evening and she said to me stop over thinking it and go out and enjoy yourself. A one off is fine, so thats exactly what I intend to do lol she says until she gets there and then I'll be panicing about my numbers.

Mighty so sorry to hear about your apt what a bummer. I've heard lots of stories like that. They will lead you along to believe that all is well and you can have a vbac, when all along they plan to do a section. It really isnt fair. could you get a second opinion from someone else? How about a sweep would they not even consider that.


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Thanks. Sorry for commandeering the thread ladies!

That's what the thread is here for mightyspy - you've had a bad day and need some support in that. Sorry we can't magic it away or magic baby here - but we know how you feel and are rooting for you all the same and its good to offload. Natural birth I reckon for you now :hugs:


----------



## marley79

lollybabe2011 said:


> Migtyspu,
> To be honest what they told you with regards to water, is the practice in our hospital. They don't use catheter here, and with risk rupture with gel, that is a definite no with previous section.
> Infact with growth around 97th centile, the won't leave you beyond 39 weeks with GD.
> Just try to see if you can get sweep again by midwife, anything to go before the 41 weeks, if it does have to be section at least you know you have tried your best.

In my hospital - any growth above 90% they book automatic section anyway!


----------



## marley79

lollybabe2011 said:


> Ladies had a scan yesterday- all is well
> Baba is doing well, HC around 40th centile, FL 55th centile, AC65th centile.
> EFW now 1lb 10z.
> There is quite a bit of water around but consultant is not too worried, baby was swallowing away during the scan. Next scan 28wks.

Great scan Lolly - glad it was a positive day x


----------



## HellBunny

Does anyone have any experience of an insulin sliding scale during labour? They told me today i'd be on one once i'm in established labour with nothing to eat or drink, but i can't help but question it? I'm on novorapid for meals, but if i don't eat my sugar levels are fine, so if they are giving me insulin by a drip surely my levels would go down (then they'd turn up the glucose drip i imagine) wouldn't it just be easier to not bother at all? its only my meal readings which require insulin, if i don't eat my numbers are around the 4mmol-5mmol mark.. just seems abit odd?

I was diet control with jayden so there was no talk of insulin in labour


----------



## madmae

I was on sliding scale with Noah. As I recall it did keep my numbers very stable but they did also allow me a couple of slices of toast during labour. It was a pain testing every hr though. I also drank an awful lot of water as well......it was so hot in delivery I'd have become dehydrated if I hadn't


----------



## mightyspu

lollybabe2011 said:


> Migtyspu,
> To be honest what they told you with regards to water, is the practice in our hospital. They don't use catheter here, and with risk rupture with gel, that is a definite no with previous section.
> Infact with growth around 97th centile, the won't leave you beyond 39 weeks with GD.
> Just try to see if you can get sweep again by midwife, anything to go before the 41 weeks, if it does have to be section at least you know you have tried your best.

but they are leaving me beyond 39 weeks, I'm 39 now. 

I'm so cross, I have good numbers and I've done what I need to, and still have a big baby. That can't be helped, its just how its happened. But I can't help thinking that if I'd sat around eating kitkats I'd be getting some help.


----------



## Doodar

Mighty it's out of order Hun it really is. Can you not get a second opinion from anywhere. They are so sneaky these doctors. 

Upped my units to 14 today praying to god that it brings my breakfast numbers down. I am starting to get rather fed up now. I feel like breaking something. Living in Greece right now would suit me, I could smash as many plates as I wanted and nobody would bat an eyelid. Really need an anger release!!!


----------



## mightyspu

Doodar, let's book a flight to Greece. We could help their economy by buying shed loads of plates and smashing the @$%*&@ out of them! Plus some sunshine might help my mood. 

I am going to ask for a 2nd opinion. Have called and arranged a sweep for Saturday too.


----------



## Doodar

I'm up for it. Let's go!!! 

I'm so glad your getting a second opinion and I'm keeping fingers toes and everything else crossed for you that the sweep on Saturday gets things moving!


----------



## mightyspu

Well a response from the clinic....



> From: Spu
> Hi xxxxx I just clarify what is happening next, if I have not had the baby?I have an appointment at 41 weeks (2 weeks time) and if favourable, a stretch and sweep. I'll have 2 days from then to get labouring, if not, I'll come back in to have my waters broken. I'll then have a day to go into labour and if not, or it doesn't progress again, we'll go for a section, which takes me to 40+10. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks,




> Yes, you have it all correct.. The only proviso being that if the neck of the womb is closed we will not be able to break your waters. That situation will be discussed with you when the doctors see you at 41 weeks.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Xxxxx

Have replied asking for a 2nd op......


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Well a response from the clinic....
> 
> 
> 
> From: Spu
> Hi xxxxx I just clarify what is happening next, if I have not had the baby?I have an appointment at 41 weeks (2 weeks time) and if favourable, a stretch and sweep. I'll have 2 days from then to get labouring, if not, I'll come back in to have my waters broken. I'll then have a day to go into labour and if not, or it doesn't progress again, we'll go for a section, which takes me to 40+10. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have it all correct.. The only proviso being that if the neck of the womb is closed we will not be able to break your waters. That situation will be discussed with you when the doctors see you at 41 weeks.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Have replied asking for a 2nd op......Click to expand...

Those numbers don't make sense to me - or am I being dim? Stretch and sweep at 41 weeks + 2 days to get labouring + waters broken = 41+3 for c-section. I'm confused! Why do they have to wait 2 weeks for another stretch and sweep. Can't they try now and try break waters earlier - and see you every few days.
the growth at 97% is that head, tummy or femur or overall weight?
Feeling for you - big hugs - think u should go to greece - I may come too and smash a few plates! Despite my better appoint yest I still have to go into labour by 38+6 and the induction is so mild its v. likely c-sec for me too.


----------



## mightyspu

Yep, that's right. 10 days over, 40+10 or 41+3. In a normal pregnancy its 12 days round here. 

97% is for tummy. Head is a little on the large side, but not as big, and femur is just over 50%


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Yep, that's right. 10 days over, 40+10 or 41+3. In a normal pregnancy its 12 days round here.
> 
> 97% is for tummy. Head is a little on the large side, but not as big, and femur is just over 50%

Ha! that is me being dumb as 40+10 and 41+3 is the same - doh! I was getting confused - nothing new there :dohh:

My little girl was similar at her final growth - the head and femur were in normal range but the tummy was 97% - because of that I was taken to automatic c-section at 38+4 (I also was diet controlled with good numbers then). Are you sure you defo still want to vaginally deliver with that size on the tummy and therefore the big shoulder risk? I understand why you want to birth - my god its a need I don't think many understand and so many women I see at clinic would be delighted with c-section, it seems unfair. If this one goes over 90% on tummy I will not be allowed a vaginal birth - no stretch and sweeps or anything just straight to section and if I go into labour on my own I would be taken straight to theatre. Do you think you can make peace with a planned section? HUGS!


----------



## mightyspu

Well of course I'd rather vbac, but I've also accepted that its not going to happen. Which is why I think its pointless waiting 2 weeks plus to see if I go into labour only to have to have a section anyway. 

The way they see it, 97% is still normal. That's as maybe, but he's hardly going to get smaller is he?


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Well of course I'd rather vbac, but I've also accepted that its not going to happen. Which is why I think its pointless waiting 2 weeks plus to see if I go into labour only to have to have a section anyway.
> 
> The way they see it, 97% is still normal. That's as maybe, but he's hardly going to get smaller is he?

I totally see how you feel, if its going to be c-section why not now - as your at a good gestation - it seems very cruel to make you wait. Push for that second opinion - 97% is pretty big for it to all be in the tummy/shoulder region. maybe they think baby's growth will slow and pop the percentile down to 80% ish but it does seem unlikely. I would strongly make your case about risking shoulder dystocia - surely that is a risk no doctor is willing to take and its all very well them doing a c-section if you go into labour but labours can be fast and unpredicatble - why wait for that situation. Could you maybe get ask for a repeat growth scan next week - to double check the numbers. I think you should change Gd=stupid to Gd team =stupid. :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Precisely my thoughts! Am waiting for a response from the clinic :coffee:


----------



## marley79

Hopefully they will come back with something good - maybe stress to them too that you have an older baby at home. if its defo c-sec for then a scheduled one where u can plan some help and care to help your recovery is better than them suddenly dropping one on you if you go into spontaneous labour. keeping fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## izzy29

Any ladies that went for the GTT, if there was no sugar in your urine is it likely that it will be in your blood or not or could it go either way. I am waiting for my blood results but fingers crossed the levels are ok


----------



## mightyspu

It could be in your blood and not your urine, I've only had one urine sample with sugar in! Good luck though, I hope its good news.


----------



## marley79

I've had my urine tested maybe 40-50 times between two pregnancies - and only ever once had it in urine and yet had GD. Some mws tell you if you have GD it will show up in your urine but I think its very common not to be the case. Though if your were really bad and spilling out gluocse then it prob would show up in urine at some point - but I always think ti dpeends on the urine sample too - if you've not had much to drink then it will be more concentrated and more chance of showing up. Good luck izzy!


----------



## Techie

izzy29 said:


> Any ladies that went for the GTT, if there was no sugar in your urine is it likely that it will be in your blood or not or could it go either way. I am waiting for my blood results but fingers crossed the levels are ok

I never had sugar in my urine, except right before they drew my blood for the 1 hour test. My body is stupid though. During my three hour test my fasting, two hour and three hour numbers were high, but my one hour numbers were under. (oddly enough, my two hour numbers were over 200 everything else was a lot closer to the normal of 120)


----------



## mightyspu

I have an appointment with the consultant on Tuesday. The one who is happy to let me go overdue with a massive baby on board....


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> I have an appointment with the consultant on Tuesday. The one who is happy to let me go overdue with a massive baby on board....

Does your OH go with you - if you have family or good friend who can go I would take two people, have what you want to say in your head and theirs and get them to back you up a million percent. Really rooting for you. 
I know you are very disappointed about the whole c-section thing (though prob last thing thats bothering you now). I think you posted before Jack came c-sec after labour but I would say that everyone says how elective section is very different. Yes I hated my recovery but the section itself was a very suprisingly calm and emotional expereince - we had music on in theatre and it was a lovely. You have proved with GD that you are a hard core mama and once baby is here the route into this world will pail into insignificance. x


----------



## mightyspu

Dh has the day off, so if my Mum can look after J he'll be coming in with me. He came yesterday which was nice as he understands where I'm coming from. Not entirely, because a lot of what I say and think is led by crazy lady hormones, but he's only human...

I know that 6 months down the line I'll probably be broody again, so this will all be forgotten.... Nature is also quite mental. 

Thanks everyone for your comments and advice on this. It helps to have insight from those with GD. X


----------



## marley79

I got broody again by six weeks and by 7 months pregnant with this one - lol!


----------



## mightyspu

I had to wait a year after the section, was pregnant by the time Jack was 13 months!


----------



## HellBunny

Madmae thanks! :) i can't bear the thought of going god knows how many hours of labour without a drink, i know last time i kept sipping sugar free 7up which helped my nausea at the time so hopefully i will be allowed a drink at least. 

Mightyspu i really hope your appointment goes well this time, they are a bunch of eejits it seems! I agree on the broody front lol, i really want him out now but think i will miss him kicking me!


This thread is glad i'm so glad of the support here as nobody in real life i know has diabetes/GD xx


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> Any ladies that went for the GTT, if there was no sugar in your urine is it likely that it will be in your blood or not or could it go either way. I am waiting for my blood results but fingers crossed the levels are ok

This is my 2nd GD pregnancy and I have never had sugar in my urine


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Madmae thanks! :) i can't bear the thought of going god knows how many hours of labour without a drink, i know last time i kept sipping sugar free 7up which helped my nausea at the time so hopefully i will be allowed a drink at least.
> 
> Mightyspu i really hope your appointment goes well this time, they are a bunch of eejits it seems! I agree on the broody front lol, i really want him out now but think i will miss him kicking me!
> 
> 
> This thread is glad i'm so glad of the support here as nobody in real life i know has diabetes/GD xx

Mightspu I am so sorry its all so difficult for you....its utter madness that the different trusts have such different policies. I feel so lucky that mine is on the ball and that I'll be given my induction date at 32 weeks.

I so hope I don't feel broody again....I think my mum would kill me if I got preggers again. Not sure my body could even cope....not at my age lol. I certainly feel so much worse at 39 than I did at 21 when I last had a toddler and was pregnant.

HB I couldn't imagine not drinking either.....I was going through jugs of water....though at one point I still managed to get a temp and become dehydrated....god knows how though.


----------



## HellBunny

With the temperature of hospitals i'm not surprised you were dehydrated, i was lucky last time my delivery room had air conditioning and a fan next to me, hope they have the same this time lol, i did feel thirsty loads after i'd had him though


----------



## madmae

Our room had a fan above the bed and I insisted it was on full blast....and that was in october...I dread to think what July will be like lol


----------



## marley79

OMG - have I missed something? are we not allowed to drink in labour? I was told they won't let me eat once I'm established, just glucose drip but I will need to drink. Better ask them about this - no way I'm not drinking. I'll be drinking something sugarfree but cold and sweet is what I'll want. I hope we have fans our hosp isn't even air-con and its only abut 10years old - so why they didn't put it in bit crazy. It's always hot in there. x


----------



## Doodar

Morning Girls

Think I've only ever had sugar show up in my urine once and that was before I was diagnosed, since I've been diagnosed I've never had sugar show up in my urine. This crazy GD does allsorts of weird things.

All this talk of not eating and drinking has got me thinking. I've never really thought about it before but what happens during the section. I presume your not allowed to eat from the night before, so how do you control your blood sugars if your not allowed to eat and do you still take insulin as normal :shrug:. Will I need insulin and glucose during the section? or is that only for ladies who deliver vaginally? and do all these drips go into the same cannula? I dont fancy having indvidual cannulas for each drip! Guess these are all questions I will have to ask at my next apt.

Well last nights evening meal out was a complete disaster. We arrived at the restaurant (its not one where you have to pre book, you just turn up) so we arrived for opening time knowing it wouldnt be busy and we would get served pretty quickly (we've been loads of times so we know how the service works) Did my insulin jab in the car, didn't fancy doing it inside the restaurant. They give out a salad and bread roll on arrival so I knew I'd be eating straight away, anyway did my jab, walked up to the restaurant doors and would you believe it they were shut for refurbishment!!! Well panic stations set in, I knew I had to eat within 10 minutes of giving the jab, I was panicing, hubby was panicing. He was like where should we go, just tell me and I'll take you there. We knew wherever we went we would have a minimum half hour wait for food plus the journey time it takes to get there. Anyway we decided home was best, made mad dash home and ended up with cheese on toast :shrug: what a disaster that was! So we are going to try again tonight, the restaurant reopens tonight. How typical is that. I am quite annoyed actually and was thinking about complaining because there was no information on the website about them being closed and no information on the drive up the road to the restaurant, infact there was a sign up saying open for business as usual at the main gate, because of other building work going on around the restaurant. The only sign was small A4 sheet stuck to the main door which you couldnt see until you got on top of it, Not Good!!


----------



## madmae

OMG Doodar major major panic time. I am a little more brazen these days with my insulin taking. I do it normally in the restuarant as my meal turns up. My hubby and kids have learnt how to sit to shield me. Though tomo at my brothers wedding where I am wearing a long dress I will probably go to the loo to inject....though i am wearing leggings under it so I might just hiok my dress up depending where I have been sat.

My insulin glucose drip was 2 bags into the one canula.....though because had an epi and was being induced with drugs I did have another canula with the syntocin and a saline drip in the other.

I only wanted water last time so I don't know if they would have stopped me having anything else....but looking at the paperwork they've given me it may well have changed this time anyway as they want us to have steriod injections the day before and may well admit depending on sugar levels. When I have time I'll copy out what the paper work says....its my DD's b/day so I have a cake to ice and 2 flans to make....due to my bro's wedding tomo we're expecting more company than usual with family or arriving today for that.

I have had a minor miracle tho. After trying all the different ways to get my breakfast sugars down and now having to inject 34 of levemir and 44 of novorapid just at breakfast I decided to try cheese on toast.....I can't remember who but I know someone on this thread mentioned it....and for the first time in forever my readings an hr afterwards was 7.6.....thats the lowest its been in about 12 days and the first time under in far longer....so looks like fingers crossed cheese on toast is the way to go


----------



## mightyspu

Hurrah for cheese on toast! 
And Doodar, I would pop a little complaint in. It would just be a matter of an inconvenience if it wasn't for the diabetes. You may even get a free meal out of it! 

I was eating and drinking before my section, but it wasn't an elective. I had to have water at least because of the gas and air made my throat dry. I hope they at least let me have water! 

Anyway, I've been losing some plug so hopefully I'll be able to find out in the next few days!


----------



## izzy29

Just got a call from the midwife with the GTT results. She said one of the levels were up so she is e-mailing it over to the Diabetic team for them to send me out an appointment. My fasting level was 5.4 and after the glucose drink was 7. Is this a bad result?


----------



## mightyspu

I don't think its horrendous, I didn't do the drink. How long after the drink do they test you?


----------



## izzy29

2hrs after


----------



## marley79

Oh dear doodar - what a stress! good job you got home quick.
madmae - prob me that said about cheese on toast, I have it everyday and have done for way too long now! I hate it but I eat it because it's the best for my numbers. I have to force myself to eat two slices of the stuff (used to like it prepregnancy - lol)

eating and drinking wise pre section (elective). I had to stop eating and drinking at 10pm. I think at 6am I was allowed two slices of dry toast with only a mouthful of water and some anti-sickness tablets. I then had nothing until section was over - no glucose or insulin. Section was done at 10am - thank god I didn't have to wait. They didn't check my bloods or anything and I didn't either. Won't be doing that again - will defo be more proactive. I was diet controlled though and considered more borderline. I would imagine they would put GD elective sections first in the queue but then as emergencies crop up you never know where you'll be.

izzy - you sound very borderline to me - similar to what I was last pregnancy by memory. It's classed as 'glucose intolerant' as opposed to gestational diabetes - it means it may progress into GD but may just mean you stay slightly intolerant. If you were going to fail the test - it's the best result you could get. They'll porb just keep an eye on you with self monitor at home and adjust diet slightly and keep checking it doesn't progress into full blown GD in the pregnancy - at least your half way now :0) xx


----------



## marley79

Ok seriously pissed off!!! Just found out my clinic won't be having my last appointment because it falls on the diamond jubillee (Tues5th May). This is when I would be 37 weeks and was supposed to be when I would have last gorwth scan, stretch and sweep and get booked in for delivery etc. I asked if they were moving it to another day and they said no - I would have to come week before or week after. Well I don't want to have last appoint and gorwth scan at 36 weeks - which could be 2-3 weeks predelivery and I don't want it at 38 weeks when I should be either having the induction or c-section then. It's ridiculous. Surely they would just move some of the women to the wednesday. The lady on reception was so rude when I asked her and patronsiing and said 'well the wards will still be open - there are doctors there' grrr it's my conultant I would want to see! Stupid people!!!!!!!!!!! Can hardly have stretch and sweep at 36 weeks and 38 isn't giving me anytime to get things going!


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Marley! Bloody arseholes! It's not like they've not known about the jubilee bank holiday for ages. Urgh. I hate being messed about, and it doesn't help for the stress levels either. Can you have a word with your mw see if she has any sway?


----------



## marley79

They run a clinic on a wednesday - why they can't move some of the ladies across to that I don't know but they won't. If it was a different stage of pregnancy being moved forward or back a week doesn't matter but for women were that was supposed to be their last appointment - like me - its not on. I'm at clinic on 15th may so will discuss it with them then. maybe they can scan me another day and I can come in for a sweep another day and then see them when I'm 38 weeks but I have a feeling they will just want me to miss out on my sweep! (esp as have had to push for it anyway)

my mws aren't the best either - grr!


----------



## mightyspu

No, it doesn't seem right that at this stage they're making you wait a week. I hope you can get a sweep on a different day. This was my issue about having to wait until 41 weeks for another sweep.


----------



## Doodar

Marley that is so out of order, what is it just to fit you in the next day, could you not ask for a double booking? like they have done with me. It's ridculous making you wait a week longer or bringing you in a week earlier. What is it with these consultants eh! I swear if they had a brain they would be dangerous.

My consultant provisionally booked my section for the 4th June, yep the queens jubilee bank holiday. I'm just waiting to see if they realise they made a mistake and how long it takes them to realise. I'll see how my apt next week goes and if they dont move the date forward then I am going to have to pull them up on it.


----------



## powerxpuff

I have my three hour GTT tomorrow morning; I'm soooo nervous. :(
Anything I should/shouldn't do? Besides panic...


----------



## mightyspu

Just do what they tell you :hugs: good luck.


----------



## madmae

Just got up and took my fasting bloods....7.7......I nearly had a heart attack.....I have never had one that high before. I have had my cheese on toast so lets hope that works its magic.

Its my brothers big day to day so I am going to try and not worry to much about what I am going to eat and try to enjoy myself.....whilst being totally paranoid about having a hypo.


----------



## mightyspu

Have fun Madmae!


----------



## madmae

Thanks.....and it looks like cheese on toast is definitely the way to go....my bs after an hr was 6.7 :)


----------



## Doodar

Think I might have to try cheese on toast. I'm getting fed up with eggs and bacon! Missing my cereals so much, but they just dont agree with me. I asked the diabetic nurse about protein shakes, not as a substitute meal but just to have one before breakfast and see if that helps with my numbers, but she said no she didn't recommend it and it wouldn't be suitable :shrug:

Have a lovely day madmae :thumbup:

Attempted meal out again last night and all went smoothly. Had soda water with a dash of lime juice to drink, then pea and mint soup with a bread roll. Steak and chips with mushrooms and peas and garlic butter topper and bearnaise sauce and to finish had about tablespoon of ice cream with chocolate sauce OMG!!! it was delish. I was really dreading my numbers and I felt so guilty afterwards, but like hubby said it was a one off. Anyway decided to test numbers on a spare machine that I have its exactly the same model as the machine I regularly use (they gave to me as a spare just incase) I thought if my numbers are high then I'll do a bit of walking before submitting them on my usual machine. So tested on the spare machine and it was 8.2 I couldn't believe it, thought well thats ok considering what I have eaten. Got my usual machine out and tsted using the same blood sample and it was 7.4 literally taken seconds after the first reading! How can they be so different? what a swiz that is, so depending which machine you use could send you over or under when infact you could be bob on. Its not right that there should be such a difference between them. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## mightyspu

I was getting suspicious readings recently. 2 hours after my evening meal I'd get 2's! I knew it couldn't be right as I'd had some carbs and not been very active, so I'd test again and get a 5. This happened three times in just over a week so I reported it to the clinic and they got a new one dropped to me. She said it could also be a faulty batch of strips, but it doesn't help me wonder if my good numbers were false too!


----------



## marley79

Thanks all - seems like we have all been getting the run around from clinic and consultants just lately. - I've decided that even the nice ones just "charm and disarm" and don't really commit too much. GRR! Well I'll sort it out at next appoint - fingers crossed. Doodar can't beleive they booked your section for bank holiday - what utter muppets!

Enjoy the wedding madmae - you might not be thanking me for mentioning the cheese and toast in a few weeks - I hate eating mine every morning. It's the last thing I fancy. I want fruit and cereal - something wet and thirst quenching not greasy and fatty and dry - but good numbers are good numbers :0) I never drink coca-cola normally and saw an advert for some and my gosh if I got an hour to myself in a supermarket I could go wild on the fizzy drinks aisle!!

Doodar - glad the meal out was a success this time! i have two meters and can get a slight difference. But have you ever tried using the same machine and testing with a different strip but same pricked finger it has same effect, slightly different again. As long as it's not too far of a leap - say more than one whole digit then don't worry too much. xxx


----------



## marley79

mightyspy - thats wierd. I'd had some odd numbers when they gave me a new machine so they must know that they can be unpredicatable or prone to going a bit wierd! x


----------



## lollybabe2011

Mightyspu,
I get your point now, I thought you wanted to wait till the 41wks plus. It sounds to me they are just wasting time about making decision with you. I do agree with you, if it is going to be a section why not now with GD and potentially big baby, AC of 97th centile is significant to me. Please make sure you see the consultant, to discuss this.

I had same problem with strips, I tested yesterday afternoon with about 3 strips showing error and then 5.3 fasting, I had similar problem yesterday night as well with aftermeal 7.4, tried a new batch of strip 6.6. I threw the rest of the faulty strips in the bin.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hellbunny,
I was on sliding scale as well, with no food, but allowed occasional sips of water. They also use glucose drip as part of the regimen so no problem with glucose levels dropping too low.
To be honest had no problem with it, I remember been hungry after delivery but not when I was in labour, I then had the best tasting toast bread and butter after, it tasted so good because of the fast.


----------



## tracy143

Hi everyone,

I have been diagnosed with GD this week. I have my monitor and was told the numbers that I should try to adhere to. Problem is, I don't have an appointment with the dietician until next Thursday (May 10th) and my next doctor's appointment to check my progress is next Wednesday (May 9th). Needless to say, I am really upset with my numbers because I have no idea what I am doing and my doctor is going to be upset because my numbers are high.

I have done research online for a diet and am trying to stick with it but everything I eat sends my numbers high.

For example, I read that bran cereals were good so I had a bowl of 1 cup Raisin Bran with 1/2 cup 2% milk. I checked my sugar 2 hours later and it was 133... Well, I thought to myself I should stay away from Raisin Bran now (it helped keep me regular) so I got a breakfast burrito this morning which contained eggs, onions, sausage, and cheese, wrapped in a tortilla. I checked my sugar 2 hours later at it was 140!. What am I doing wrong?

I feel like I can't eat anything. :cry:

I had a bowl of soup last night with 10 multi grain saltine crackers with a little butter on them for dinner and my sugar was 153.. At this point I said screw it and had a slice of my son's birthday ice cream cake which sent my number to 195 :haha: (I am laughing because if I don't, I'll cry).


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madmae, Enjoy urself.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Tracy welcome,
Please note that different food differ from one person to the other. This is a problem not for GD but also other diabetics. You have to try and see what happens
A lot of us ladies here will say stay away from cereal even all bran,and other healthy ones etc. They are refined and sends your sugar all over the place.
There may be something in the burrito that you don't know, so things I did not make I tend to stay away from it except sauces, but then I can read if there is sugar etc in it.

Wholemeal brown bread with cheese or eggs - good breakfast, stay away from cereal
Try and include protein and fat with most of your meal, they slow down absorption of sugar.
Sugar free fizzy drink when you crave it is fine
Try oatmeal and see - some people do okay with it, for me it works similar to cereal so its a no no

I can do wholemeal scone with no problem, also potatoes do not raise my blood sugar
Wholemeal pasta is not too bad, but white pasta is no no for me, all type of rice white brown, long grain, short grain, basmati all send my blood sugar all over the place.

For snack I like protein so good amount of healthy chicken wings, with no bread crumps

0% fat yoghurt, with less than 10g of carb is also a healty snack, also Ryvita

No cake or sugary stuff

Aim for a source of protein with each meal, try the suggest carbohydrate and see how your body response, ultimately your body tell you the food that works not some specialist, as a lot of things my dietician suggested did not work for me, and she even suggested a food diary for 2 weeks to see what food works for me.

Also you may just be like me that needs to start insulin soon after diagnosis, as for most part diet alone has never worked for me, and this pregnancy number 2 with GD


----------



## marley79

Glad to see you've joined us Tracey - you'll find everyone lovely and helpful. Sorry I can't reply to your post now - but good stuff from lolly and hopefully others can help - I have a vomitting toddler at the mo - ewwww!


----------



## mightyspu

Hi Tracy, they can't expect you to know precisely what you are doing if you haven't seen a dietician yet, so try not to worry about being told off. You are at least making an effort to sort your numbers, so what more can they expect? Maybe they wanted to track what your normal diet looked like? 

Lolly - that's what I meant. If it wasn't for GD, I would understand about going to 42 weeks, but it's his AC that is worrying me. 

I have another sweep tomorrow and an appointment with the consultant on Tuesday. I hope to get some clearer answers this time.


----------



## deer

Hi Tracy! Like Lollybabe said some food work for some & not for others. Cereal is really bad for me ~ have to stay away from it! Also tortilla is not good for me. I can eat brown rice, brown bread and brown pasta paired with protein. 

If I deviate from the diet my #s skyrocket. It's def not fun, but you gotta do what you gotta do!

Mightyspu - I hope everything works out for you. It totally sucks what your going through.


----------



## mightyspu

Tracy, you may find this website useful if you are advised to follow Low Gi diet. 

https://www.glycemicindex.com/


----------



## tracy143

Thank you for the support ladies!

Quick question, is multi grain ok to eat in place of whole grain? Also, I see that peanut butter is good to eat for a GD, does it have to be sugar free? I am assuming it does but wanted to check first.


----------



## marley79

multigrain is better - as long as its a wholewheat mutligrain. It slows down the sugar into the blood and peanut butter - trial and error. some ladies get away with it fine with some sugar but I'd try without. x


----------



## tracy143

Just got done with my growth scan. Baby measures 31w 3d and weighs 3.14 pounds. So, she isn't too much bigger than what she is supposed to be


----------



## mightyspu

:happydance: yay! Great news!


----------



## cherry22

Hi all,

Well the last couple of days ive found the diet really hard, i dont know if its the cold weather but i slipped abit and had a chinese (chicken chow mein) and got a reading of 8.7 then the next day some jaffa cakes (3) yesterday and some digestives and got a reading of 7.6 after dinner and a 7.3 after breaky (weetabix but i had 3 instead of 2) and today ive had a small ice cream and a viennese whirl in the middle of meals!!! I felt sooooo guilty that i checked my levels an hour after they were 7.7 but i didnt write it down because it was'nt a meal!!

I feel like im letting it slip and i cant get back to controlling the cravings!!
Every bite i eat im thinking why am i eating this its making the baby ill then its gone and i feel like shit! I know the dietion is going to look down her nose at me and ask why i got the high readings! I already feel like a bad mum, i cant even stick to the diet for the sake of my babies health!

Feeling crappy if you cant tell!!


----------



## HellBunny

cherry22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well the last couple of days ive found the diet really hard, i dont know if its the cold weather but i slipped abit and had a chinese (chicken chow mein) and got a reading of 8.7 then the next day some jaffa cakes (3) yesterday and some digestives and got a reading of 7.6 after dinner and a 7.3 after breaky (weetabix but i had 3 instead of 2) and today ive had a small ice cream and a viennese whirl in the middle of meals!!! I felt sooooo guilty that i checked my levels an hour after they were 7.7 but i didnt write it down because it was'nt a meal!!
> 
> I feel like im letting it slip and i cant get back to controlling the cravings!!
> Every bite i eat im thinking why am i eating this its making the baby ill then its gone and i feel like shit! I know the dietion is going to look down her nose at me and ask why i got the high readings! I already feel like a bad mum, i cant even stick to the diet for the sake of my babies health!
> 
> Feeling crappy if you cant tell!!


Try not to be so hard on yourself, i've slipped up a few times also with chocolate, a few weeks ago i injected thinking i could get away with a chocolate cookie, then got a reading of 8 and felt awful after. Cravings can be difficult enough at the best of times, let alone when pregnant xx


----------



## mightyspu

I think you need to rid the house of the tempting items. Stock up on things that are ok. If you need to feed your sweet tooth, try sugar free fizzy pop. Or a spoonful of Nutella. Find something savoury that is good for numbers and stock up on those. Maybe write down the risks that come with having GD and stick them on the fridge/cupboard so that you can think twice before raiding the jaffa cakes. 

And lastly, don't beat yourself up about the past couple of days. Draw a line and move on. :hugs: you can do this!


----------



## izzy29

Girls, what should your levels been after eating? Are 7's and 8's too high?


----------



## mightyspu

How soon.after are you testing?


----------



## powerxpuff

Finished my 3 hour GTT, not feeling too hopeful about it. :cry:


----------



## izzy29

Not testing yet, just trying to educate myself. Up to see diabetic team in 10 days so sorta want to understand what they are talking about


----------



## Doodar

Panic stations here! After tonights evening meal Beef, Rice and Mixed Veg. Tested bloods 1 hour later 4.9 :shock: they have never been 4.9 after a meal they aren't even that before a meal. Tested again half hour later and dropped to 4.2, started to panic that I would end up with a hypo so had a bowl of cereals (they dont usually agree with me and normally shoot my bloods up) tested half hour after and they were back up to 4.9, tested again half hour later (so 1 hour after cereal) and they were up to 6.0, even this is low for me, especially after cereal. I really don't know whats going on but I'm worried. I'm now having a glass of milk and a yoghurt bar because I'm scared I'll hypo in the night. Do you think this is something I should be worried about? baby is still active and kicking about.


----------



## HellBunny

Doodar said:


> Panic stations here! After tonights evening meal Beef, Rice and Mixed Veg. Tested bloods 1 hour later 4.9 :shock: they have never been 4.9 after a meal they aren't even that before a meal. Tested again half hour later and dropped to 4.2, started to panic that I would end up with a hypo so had a bowl of cereals (they dont usually agree with me and normally shoot my bloods up) tested half hour after and they were back up to 4.9, tested again half hour later (so 1 hour after cereal) and they were up to 6.0, even this is low for me, especially after cereal. I really don't know whats going on but I'm worried. I'm now having a glass of milk and a yoghurt bar because I'm scared I'll hypo in the night. Do you think this is something I should be worried about? baby is still active and kicking about.

My readings have been off and on since around 32 weeks, some days i can eat the same meal and either get a 4 or an 8 its abit bizarre (i had lots of highs from 20-30 weeks though), do you have a contact number for the diabetes team you could maybe get some advice? xxx


----------



## Doodar

No haven't got a contact number, well I have but only for during office hours so wont be open now, plus its bank holiday so nobody there until tues.

Its just so bizarre. Think I'll test again in an hour just for peace of mind. Looks like it's going to be sleepless night.


----------



## mightyspu

Powerxpuff, sorry you don't feel hopeful, when will they tell you the results? 

Izzy, blood glucose target is 

3.5-5.9 mmol/L pre meals
<7.8mmol/L 1 hour after food.


----------



## cherry22

Hi all, Thanks for the pep talk today is a new day and im back on it!!!

Do you girls test your sugars an hour after you start eating or an hour after you've finished eating?? If im having dinner then some yogurt and fruit it can take me half an hour to eat so im not sure when to test exactly!!??


----------



## mightyspu

I'd go with after you've finished.


----------



## lollybabe2011

cherry, Good you are feeling much better, I will go with 1hr after meals with regards to your question. I had some ice cream yesterday covered myself with additional insulin, but I just feel guilty cos I have also gained 2kg in last 3wks.

Doodar, don't worry too much just keep an eye on sugars, last week I had a few runs of 3.3- 3.8 pre meals, post meal btw 4.7-5.5, just snack in between, seems to be okay this week.

Izzy with regards to levels we use 2hrs post prandial so target is less than and equal to 7, and fasting less than and equal to 5 (so 3.5 -5)


----------



## amjon

Hi everyone! Has anyone had GD continue (or get worse) AFTER birth. My fasting BS (in US) has always been around 60-70 (3-4 in UK measurements) range. They want it under 100 fasting. A couple of months ago I had it done and it was 95 (5.3 UK)! (so MUCH higher than my usual, but still "normal") I have been REALLY thirsty since I have gotten my BFP again and questioned the doctor about it. He wasn't concerned, but I still felt something was up. They had a health fair and tested BS levels there. I had breakfast (cereal with 2% milk) and my BS was 157 (around a 9 with UK measurements) (about 2 hours later). Anything over 140 is considered pre-diabetic. I went to a new OB right afterward and he wasn't at all concerned yet. He said he would do an A1C when he does my bloodwork and order a GTT at 12 weeks. Should he be more concerned now? He said the 157 could be normal, but that's not what I've read. I won't be able to take BS by myself and DH isn't here yet. Hopefully he will be here soon for good and can help as baby gets bigger. The OB said high BS would not have an effect on the baby this early. When would it begin to effect the baby?


----------



## marley79

Hi there amjon
blood sugar should be under control early pregnancy - its very important at this early stage, as the first 12 weeks is when the babies do all their devloping -after that its just getting bigger and fine tuning but all the cells in the body are created early on. Most doctors believe that GD only comes on at a certain stage in pregnancy (second and third trimesters - as in 90% of Gd cases its the rising hormones that do it and most women have low blood sugar in first trimester ) and so they often don't test til then but if it is found early something should be done. I was told I would not get GD again until I was in to my second trimester - but ended up having it diganosed at 12 weeks. Like you, its because I just checked in on my sugars and I had a 9 after lunch and then a few 7s. I rang the diabetic midiwfe and she got me into see a doctor and they put me straight on metfromin.
I would buy yourself a little glucose monitor - here they are about £30, so maybe $40-60 and test and keep a track (if you don't get given one). I would also seek someone who will treat you now. it could have been one rogue reading so only frequent testing will show. Normal ladies get the odd high too. but two or three and its a pattern.
I think you should push for more support. I would start on a GD diet now - as if you don't have Gd it won't harm but best be over cautious than under.
big hugs xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Hi ladies, am having irregular contractions and have lost a fair bit of my plug. I hope this is it!


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Hi ladies, am having irregular contractions and have lost a fair bit of my plug. I hope this is it!

OMG! this is very exciting! Was it your sweep today? I really hope this is it. Will be thinking of you - keep us updated (if poss -obviously - lol!).
Massive hugs - you can do it!!!!


----------



## powerxpuff

:happydance: Go mspu Go!

AFM, I woke up this morning and my hand was a swollen bruised mess! I had the three-hour test yesterday and the only vein they could access was in my left hand. :wacko:


----------



## Chellngaz

Hi all, new here with not long to go can anybody suggest breakfast ideas that don't have a high spike like cereals. My diabetes midwife told me to have weetabix or granary toast for breakfast but my morning bloods are always high?
Thanks in advance x


----------



## marley79

Chellngaz said:


> Hi all, new here with not long to go can anybody suggest breakfast ideas that don't have a high spike like cereals. My diabetes midwife told me to have weetabix or granary toast for breakfast but my morning bloods are always high?
> Thanks in advance x

Why do they always suggest weetbaix - I think its terrible for sugars. I find two slices of mutligrain toast with lots of cheese on it - is the best thing for me. The cheese is the important bit - fat and protein to slow down the sugars. If I had just the toast then my bloods would be too high. x


----------



## Doodar

Ooh mighty! Exciting stuff :happydance: keep us posted Hun :thumbup:

Chell I'm the same, cereals are just a no go for me, even though my dietician recommended them. At the moment I'm having eggs either scrambled, poached or boiled with a croissant and either a couple of slices of ham or a few rashers of bacon and my numbers are now around 8.0 still not in target but better than they were on cereal I was getting 10's and 11's :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Mightyspu - eeeek!! How exciting!! Good luck hon!

As far as cereal goes, I can only NOT recommend Honey Nut Cheerios :haha:


----------



## deer

Amjon ~ def get a second opinion or change drs coz high sugars early in pregnancy can harm the baby. I was most likely diabetic before I got pregnant without knowing & I'm so worried about my baby. 

Mightyspu ~ I hope this is it for you!!! Keeping my fingers crossed!!!

Chellengaz ~ I eat egg in the morning on a piece of wholewheat toast. Any cereal - including weetabix sends my #s too high


----------



## natsar1

So glad i found this thread i was told i had GD about week an a half ago and i was so upset at first didn't know what to think. Since i have been checking my bloods they have been fine some have been lower than they are suppose to be which has surprised me, does this mean i'm not eating enough and what effect does being under have on the baby. I'm still very confused as i don't see specialist until 15th May, so i will have lots of questions for them. So in the meantime just trying my best to work out what i should and shouldn't be eating.


----------



## HellBunny

mightyspu said:


> Hi ladies, am having irregular contractions and have lost a fair bit of my plug. I hope this is it!


Woohoo!!! Really hope this is it for you! Keep us updated! xxxxx


----------



## madmae

Mightyspu...yey fingers crossed this is it.

Chellengaz the only thing that has brought my breakfast numbers down is cheese on toast....until then everything spiked me.

I had a fab tine at my brothers wedding.....was so tiring tho...I had forgotten just how being pregnant makes every little thing harder. I had loads of people rubbing my belly....commenting how much bigger I was since they'd last seen me....did I have only one in there....was I sure....you know all the stuff you get when preggers. I was slightly paranoid and did check my levels several times....the last thing I needed was a hypo in the middle of it. I did wake up this morning with a diet coke hangover though and I think I felt worse than a lot of people who got drunk...how is that fair? Lol


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> Mightyspu...yey fingers crossed this is it.
> 
> Chellengaz the only thing that has brought my breakfast numbers down is cheese on toast....until then everything spiked me.
> 
> I had a fab tine at my brothers wedding.....was so tiring tho...I had forgotten just how being pregnant makes every little thing harder. I had loads of people rubbing my belly....commenting how much bigger I was since they'd last seen me....did I have only one in there....was I sure....you know all the stuff you get when preggers. I was slightly paranoid and did check my levels several times....the last thing I needed was a hypo in the middle of it. I did wake up this morning with a diet coke hangover though and I think I felt worse than a lot of people who got drunk...how is that fair? Lol


haha typical! Glad you had a good time and no hypos! :happydance: I can't believe you are at 29 weeks, i remember you saying at 24 weeks it feels like forever to go (or something along those lines, it was 5 weeks away) :happydance: 

My awareness is abit better lately, i've been getting 3's and shaking where as before it would be in the 1's and i'd barely feel any different so i'm glad about that


----------



## HellBunny

natsar1 said:


> So glad i found this thread i was told i had GD about week an a half ago and i was so upset at first didn't know what to think. Since i have been checking my bloods they have been fine some have been lower than they are suppose to be which has surprised me, does this mean i'm not eating enough and what effect does being under have on the baby. I'm still very confused as i don't see specialist until 15th May, so i will have lots of questions for them. So in the meantime just trying my best to work out what i should and shouldn't be eating.

It could just be you are finding foods which agree with your blood sugars :) do you eat many carbs or are you low on them? Good luck with your appointment on the 15th


----------



## HellBunny

Chellngaz said:


> Hi all, new here with not long to go can anybody suggest breakfast ideas that don't have a high spike like cereals. My diabetes midwife told me to have weetabix or granary toast for breakfast but my morning bloods are always high?
> Thanks in advance x

I found eating protein with carbs helped my numbers a little, such as scrambled egg on toast, cheese on toast/peanut butter etc, cereals are bad for my levels especially weetabix and shredded wheat (they are high on the glycemic index also) so i avoid them even on insulin (except porridge i have some mornings)


----------



## marley79

natsar1 said:


> So glad i found this thread i was told i had GD about week an a half ago and i was so upset at first didn't know what to think. Since i have been checking my bloods they have been fine some have been lower than they are suppose to be which has surprised me, does this mean i'm not eating enough and what effect does being under have on the baby. I'm still very confused as i don't see specialist until 15th May, so i will have lots of questions for them. So in the meantime just trying my best to work out what i should and shouldn't be eating.

just make sure your numbers are not falsely good numbers through limiting yourself too much. You need to make sure you are eating enough that satisfies you, you don't feel hungry and make sure you are eating enough carbs, Its so imp to eat lots of carbs for your growing baby but doing it in a way that doesn't cause crazy spikes. For example, you should be eating somewhere around 30-40g carbs with each meal and 10-20 each snack. So as long as you are doing that and getting these numbers then you are doing great - keep up the good work. if not, it may be a case of trial and error and seeing what works. Low sugars aren't major issue but if they have been achieved through starving yourself or not eating enough then the baby doesn't get the required energy/nutrients to grow. I think this is why Gd babies can also be on the small size as well as being on the very big size. 
Make a food diary of everyhting you are eating then on the 15th when they look through your numbers they will know if they are good numbers or false numbers. xx


----------



## marley79

madmae - glad to hear the wedding went well - even though with the coke hangover :0) pregnancy is exhausting! Sounds like you got all the bump cliches in one day :0) You've nearly hit that magic 30 weeks - were it feels like more of an official countdown! yeah!

hellbunny - so not long for you now. Have you got induction date/any more growth scans booked can't remember - I have total pregnancy brain. After mightyspy - it will be you next :)

Question for all - when are you packing your hospital bags? I'm 33 weeks next wed, and will prob get them done for 34-35 weeks but reading a thread in third tri it seems a lot of the ladies with my gestation are packed already. maybe I'll try get them packed for 34 weeks.

xxx


----------



## Bats11

HellBunny said:


> Chellngaz said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, new here with not long to go can anybody suggest breakfast ideas that don't have a high spike like cereals. My diabetes midwife told me to have weetabix or granary toast for breakfast but my morning bloods are always high?
> Thanks in advance x
> 
> I found eating protein with carbs helped my numbers a little, such as scrambled egg on toast, cheese on toast/peanut butter etc, cereals are bad for my levels especially weetabix and shredded wheat (they are high on the glycemic index also) so i avoid them even on insulin (except porridge i have some mornings)Click to expand...

I also find weetbix & cornflakes raises my morning sugars up, but most days I really feel like weetbix so my protein shake straight after it does the trick!


----------



## marley79

Which flavour vital protein do you take bats? there are quite a few flavours. How much do you take? xx


----------



## lemonlimelove

First time mom, recently diagnosed with GD...need help! What does it mean? What now? I have no idea what to do! Is my baby going to be ok?


----------



## mightyspu

Still in hospital, no baby yet! Long slow labour it seems! 

Thanks for all your well wishes.


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Still in hospital, no baby yet! Long slow labour it seems!
> 
> Thanks for all your well wishes.

lots of love hunny! Just glad its all started for you xxx


----------



## marley79

lemon - tell us what you do and don't knwo about gd and sure we can all chip in and help you understand a bit. have you had a meeting with consultant/doctor yet. are you diet or on medication?


----------



## cherry22

mightyspu said:


> Still in hospital, no baby yet! Long slow labour it seems!
> 
> Thanks for all your well wishes.

WoooooHooooo!! How exciting!! Im chuffed you didnt have to go straight for the c-section!!

Is there enyone on here that is just diet controlled or am i the only one??

Went to a wedding reception last night, they had a chocolate fountain i looked at everyone eating eat and didnt even want eny!!! But thismorning i could do a dawn french and put my head in it!!!!
Im glad ive read about weetabix i have been eating it and getting 6's so im going to try cheese on toast now!!


----------



## mightyspu

Well, no Vbac, he's nowhere near descended and breaking my waters could cause a cord prolapse. We've decided, as hard as it is to go for a section. I'm not really contracting anymore, so its unlikely he'll move. It's such a pity as things were so promising to start with.


----------



## Chellngaz

Thank you for the cheese on toast suggestion I got 6.6 this morning which has been my lowest after breakfast! Now just need to find some good lunch and evening meal ideas if anybody has any x


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Well, no Vbac, he's nowhere near descended and breaking my waters could cause a cord prolapse. We've decided, as hard as it is to go for a section. I'm not really contracting anymore, so its unlikely he'll move. It's such a pity as things were so promising to start with.

I'm sorry to hear its not vbac as hoped mightyspy - I know you will be disappointed. I think you have absolutely made the right decision and my consultant said the same if the head is not far enough down then breaking the waters is not the best idea. You are doing what is right - you know in your mind you have really tried and now its time to meet your wonderful baby. Well done and keep us updated on all those lovely cuddles you are about to have. :hugs:


----------



## marley79

Chellngaz said:


> Thank you for the cheese on toast suggestion I got 6.6 this morning which has been my lowest after breakfast! Now just need to find some good lunch and evening meal ideas if anybody has any x

Well I carry the cheese on toast theme going for lunch - as I have a cheese sandwich! I take it with some antenatal vitamins as you can tell my diet isn't varied - I go through so much bread and cheese I cannot wait to eat a different diet.

Just noticed your baby is called Poppy - same name as my little girl! It's the best. Love it, so cute!


----------



## marley79

cherry - mmmmmmmm chocolate fountain!


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> Well, no Vbac, he's nowhere near descended and breaking my waters could cause a cord prolapse. We've decided, as hard as it is to go for a section. I'm not really contracting anymore, so its unlikely he'll move. It's such a pity as things were so promising to start with.

aw mate I am so sorry....but at least you gave it a go.....thinking of you all x


----------



## madmae

lemonlimelove said:


> First time mom, recently diagnosed with GD...need help! What does it mean? What now? I have no idea what to do! Is my baby going to be ok?

I'm sorry you're going through this but as Marley says we will do all we can to help you....and the chances are your babe will be fine....its better you know you have GD than not.

Really the obvious things are cut out as much of the sugary stuff as possible and cut back on the carbs but do not give them up as they are needed. Try and make sure when you eat there is more protein than carbs. Its not the easiest thing to deal with and sometimes the readings will make no sense at all....but don't panic you will get there :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Lemon, the ladies here are bloody amazing. Got me through a few low moments and full of great advice. Good luck with your journey. 

Section scheduled for 4pm, its currently 3 now, so not long.


----------



## cherry22

Ahhhh Good luck! He will be here very soon!! Ill wish you a massive congratulations on becoming a mummy allover again!

Im sure your glad to have the end well and truly in sight!!

xx


----------



## Doodar

mightyspu said:


> Lemon, the ladies here are bloody amazing. Got me through a few low moments and full of great advice. Good luck with your journey.
> 
> Section scheduled for 4pm, its currently 3 now, so not long.

Wow! Good luck hunny, I'm guessing section will be almost over now.
How exciting :happydance: sorry you ended up with a section, but at least you gave it your best shot and I admire you for that :thumbup:


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Lemon, the ladies here are bloody amazing. Got me through a few low moments and full of great advice. Good luck with your journey.
> 
> Section scheduled for 4pm, its currently 3 now, so not long.

Mightyspy - I'm very emotional - because I've just seen your post - and it's 4.45pm - you will be a mummy again! I will actually miss you posting regularly but really glad to have shared some of the journey with you. Update when you can and can't wait to hear all about how lovely he is! :hugs:


----------



## madmae

Its 4.51 now so he should be nestled safetly in your arms.....can't wait to hear all about him and I hope you are ok x


----------



## lollybabe2011

mightyspu said:


> Well, no Vbac, he's nowhere near descended and breaking my waters could cause a cord prolapse. We've decided, as hard as it is to go for a section. I'm not really contracting anymore, so its unlikely he'll move. It's such a pity as things were so promising to start with.

Mightyspu,
Good luck, please don't worry about repeat section, you have given yourself a good chance. Hoping to see pic of this baba soon. Will really miss you in this section.


----------



## lemonlimelove

I know absolutely nothing! Is it because I gained too much too fast? My baby has been measuring small, what does GD mean for her? 

I don't have an appointment with a consultant yet. I'm just so lost.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Amjon,
Please can you have them book you for glucose test as soon as possible.
Over here women with previously GD are GTT as soon as they are booked and if normal repeated at 24wks.
I am also a previous GD that was diagnosed at 16 weeks, HBA1c was not too bad 6.5% but value was in the diabetic range. I do wonder if I was already diabetic before pregnancy as well.
Don't mean to scare you but High HBA1c preconception has been associated with abnormality in baby, so it is better to control things now than later, also some babies do start getting bigger early (not as early as you are) they get use to high sugar levels in blood.


----------



## lollybabe2011

lemon,
It's got nothing to do with what you did.
There are two options-
1) For some women as baby grows the demand on our body grows and you are not producing enough insulin to control sugar in the blood, hence your get GD. 
It is generally believed to be more common if you have a family history, obesity, also some ethnic groups are more prone to others, other times they don't know why it happens.

2) option 2 - you were already diabetic before pregnancy and was now only picked up, since most people are not tested outside pregnancy.

You will be booked appointment to see diabetic team (nurses and doctor), dietician, and also given monitor and diary to monitor your blood sugars.
Over here you see the diabetic team every 2 weeks, and depends on how your sugars are controlled you may be fine with diet alone, or may need medication in the form of tablets or injecting insulin or both.

With GD you are at risk of having diabetes in subsequent pregnancy and also outside pregnancy, so you still need to keep an eye on yourself outside pregnancy.
HTH


----------



## marley79

Lemon how many weeks are you? When did you take test? Do you know what your levels were? 
GD is something that varies so much woman to woman. Mildest cases it means you just have to cut sugar out your diet and you will be treated not much differently or the baby be at any more real risks than a non-GD mum. The other end is needing insulin to control you sugars. Most women it is just being diabetic in pregnancy and as soon as baby is out everyhting goes back to normal - so try not to worry - its not a long period in the mighty scheme of things.
risks - are mainly in undiagnosed women, so the fact you have been diagnosed is good news. Main risks are baby growing large and struggling to deliver and also baby needing to be delivered early as the higher sugars mean everyhting ages quicker - so doctors like to deliver at around 38 weeks usually - which means induction normally. However, yet again many women go beyond that as they have good control and their pregnancy ends up being not much different than without GD.
You need to organise an appointment with the doctors and they will go through everything. Your little girl will have extra scans to check she is growing to a nice size (not too big) - seeing them regularly is the nice bit to GD.
you will monitor your bloods by pricking your finger every day and keep your sugars within a set range by adjusting your diet or taking medication.
It's really not the end of the world (though I know the first point you find out is very hard) but you will deal with it and in a month or so it will become routine and you will enjoy your journey as much as any other pregnant mama.
big hugs x


----------



## marley79

For lemon

Some sites explaining bit more about GD
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/diabetes/
https://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/dm/pubs/gestational/#6


----------



## madmae

Lemon really don't beat yourself up about this.....its nothing that you did. If it could be avoided there wouldn't be a need for this thread.


----------



## lollybabe2011

lemon,
marley explained even more, please don't go blaming yourself, had GD with my now 51/2 yrs old son and he is doing well in junior infant, so there is no reason to worry too much. Just try and educate yourself, also it will be more clearer after seeing the diabetic team.


----------



## izzy29

If u are diet controlling levels at the mo should u follow a low gi diet or a diabetic one?i don't see anyone until 16th and don't have a clue.


----------



## HellBunny

Lemon like the others have said, there was probably nothing you could of done to of gotten this, with management things will be ok x

Izzy i generally stuck to a low gi diet, so wholegrain foods (white pasta was fine for me though) cereals were terrible for my levels, try and include lots of protein like cheese/eggs/meats/meat substitutes until you start monitoring.

Mightyspu a big congrats as i'm sure you have had your baby by now! :D :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

mightyspu said:


> Lemon, the ladies here are bloody amazing. Got me through a few low moments and full of great advice. Good luck with your journey.
> 
> Section scheduled for 4pm, its currently 3 now, so not long.

Yay!!!!! :dance:


----------



## amjon

lollybabe2011 said:


> Amjon,
> Please can you have them book you for glucose test as soon as possible.
> Over here women with previously GD are GTT as soon as they are booked and if normal repeated at 24wks.
> I am also a previous GD that was diagnosed at 16 weeks, HBA1c was not too bad 6.5% but value was in the diabetic range. I do wonder if I was already diabetic before pregnancy as well.
> Don't mean to scare you but High HBA1c preconception has been associated with abnormality in baby, so it is better to control things now than later, also some babies do start getting bigger early (not as early as you are) they get use to high sugar levels in blood.

He said they would do an A1C when they do my bloods and GTT at 12 weeks. I will call them tomorrow and tell them I am worried and would prefer at least the A1C now.


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks all for your well wishes. Fin William was born at 18:40 last night weighing in at 9lbs13oz! 

We're both doing very well although Fin was a bit reluctant to wake for his 3 hourly feeds. He likes his sleep!


----------



## mightyspu

https://i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff464/mightyspu/IMAG0439.jpg


----------



## izzy29

Oh he is so cute, congratulations!!!!


----------



## madmae

Congratulations...he is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Aww congratulations mightyspu! He's gorgeous :flower:


----------



## marley79

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!
mightyspy he is absolutely beautiful!!! Well done - so worth it all :0) What a weight.
love the name too - if this one is a boy then he is also a Fin.
Glad he's sleeping well, hopefully he will give mummy lots of rest. 
You now have two beautiful boys - what a family! Well done to Mum and Dad :0)
xxxxxxx


----------



## jsh1980

Beautiful!!! congratulations xxxx


----------



## Doodar

Congratulations Mighty he is gorgeous :cloud9: bless him.


----------



## cherry22

Awwwww Congratulations!! He is rather cute and he looks so small!! 
I hope your feeling ok and little fin is feeding well!!

Im a bit scared now ive seen his weight i'll be honest!! I cant remember if you were on insulin or not???

P.s my little one is going to be called Finley so there will be loads of Fins too!!! x


----------



## marley79

cherry22 said:


> Awwwww Congratulations!! He is rather cute and he looks so small!!
> I hope your feeling ok and little fin is feeding well!!
> 
> Im a bit scared now ive seen his weight i'll be honest!! I cant remember if you were on insulin or not???
> 
> P.s my little one is going to be called Finley so there will be loads of Fins too!!! x


Aw - another Fin :0)
cherry - mightyspy was diet controlled. I think from memory her oldest son was a good weight and he was a non-Gd baby.


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks ladies, glad so many of you obviously approve of the name! 

Cherry, I was diet controlled only, but, Jack was 9lb6oz, so we were always expecting a larger baby. 

Am currently having to give him top up feeds after each bf. Not easy when he just wants to go back to sleep!


----------



## cherry22

Only time will tell then for me as to how big this one will be seens as they missed it with my first son! He was born at 36 weeks (not induced!) so i'am secretly hoping this one comes a little early too!!

I got my third high reading after lunch today i had a Wholemeal chicken salad sandwich, Orange, half a yogurt! But i also had a chocolate craving and had a options hot chocolate so im guessing thats what put to a 8.4!! 
So i have to ring the team tomorrow! does enyone know what will they say or do? I havent done it before!!


----------



## mightyspu

How big was lo at birth? 

Don't know what they will say, maybe ask what you ate and advise from there?


----------



## cherry22

He was 8lb6oz at 36+2! Im hoping to get to 37weeks then he can come when ever! 

I thought they might, i dont have my scan and appointment untill next monday and tuesday!
Your LO is a good size then compared to your first and you didnt have GD then! I was just worring that the diet alone wont stop the baby from getting massive! Your proof that it does seens as he is not much bigger than your first! x


----------



## madmae

Believe it or not this little ones name is Finley too. How funny we've all chosen the name

Mightyspu my last one Noah was the same though not as big. He had low sugars and so all he wanted to do was sleep and had to have formula as well as breast. The good part was he stayed the same and even now he loves to sleep. Finley on the other had is way more energetic than Noah ever was.

The cheese on toast didn't work this morning :nope: the readings were lower than before but it was still above 8. I have an appt with the consultant on weds so I shall see what he says.


----------



## sweety2513

This morning was the first time I had a fasting below 95 in 4 days. I also had a really good after breakfast number. However, I had small to moderate ketones. What does that mean? Is it horrible? What should I do to correct it? I have a call in to my Doctor but I am still worrying as I wait.


----------



## marley79

madmae - another Fin - that's great, how funny, four of them. It's the Gd name of choice :0) Although my little one could end up being a Holly!

mightyspy - are you managing to use any of your expressed breastmilk as top up or formula?
My girl had to have formula top up for about 6 days. Convincing a sleepy baby to feed can be hard work. Hopefully he'll feed a bit more voraciously in couple of days as he works up those jaw muscles. Hope you're feeling ok and mobile.


----------



## madmae

With Noah the scbu nurse and I would spend an hr trying to wake him up only for him to fall asleep literally as soon as he got on the breast.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae - another Fin - that's great, how funny, four of them. It's the Gd name of choice :0) Although my little one could end up being a Holly!


Its proof that great minds think alike :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

He's still on ebm top ups, which is great because the staff forgot to take the banked ebm from us and store it! His last 3 sugars have been good and he's woken early for this feed. We also tried not topping him up last time and his numbers were still good. :happydance: he also seems to be getting better at latching.


----------



## Doodar

My Previous Pregnancy DD was 9lb 8oz no GD but they think I may have had it later on but it just wasn't picked up. I'm expecting this one to be a whopper too. 

Mighty did you express colostrum before you had Fin? My consultant mentioned it a while back but nothing has been said since. I'm worried little one will end up in neo, what happens then with regards to breastfeeding? My other 2 were bottle fed and I really wanted to give BF a go this time.

Breakfast numbers this morning were the best reading I've ever had at breakfast 7.6 I'm so chuffed, never had a 7 reading after breakfast before :happydance: lunch was 6.4 and I'm just about to test evening meal now. I'm hoping for a day of good numbers :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

PS I'm glad his last three readings have been good. How are you finding them testing him. That's the part I really am dreading!


----------



## HellBunny

I feel like a complete mad woman now in saying we have Finley Evan planned for this little one, or Finley Isaac! Mightyspu he is completely adorable, what a big boy he is (though he looks smaller in the photo if that makes sense) :cloud9:

I've had a good day of readings today, after pizza i got a 6.0! Also woke with a overnight reading of 4.3, my readings haven't been under 5.6 since i was 10weeks pregnant :wacko: :happydance: bit weirded out but i shouldn't complain, does GD improve at the end of pregnancy or is it something to be worried about?


----------



## mightyspu

Doodar, yes I did store colostrum before, I was advised to start from 37 weeks as nipple stimulation can count as natural induction method! If you can't get much, they can always top up with formula though. And luckily the nursery nurse tests his blood, which is great because I'm not sure I could!


----------



## marley79

mightyspy - so glad his readings are all good. My DD never cried having hers checked - she didn't mind it at all but used to screech when they put the thermometer under her arm. When they came to doing the heel pricks for the screen at home - she was an old pro by then :0) Its fab you're using just your ebm. he's obviously doing great on it!
Doodar - well done on the numbers! Don't worry about the testing - they do it on the heel - with us it was every 3hours for the first 24.
Hellbunny - another Fin that's so funny!


----------



## marley79

mightypsy - how did you transfer your ebm to hosp? Did u thaw it out and then put it straight in fridge at hosp or do they have freezer.


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations Mightyspu!! What a handsome little man! :blue:


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> I feel like a complete mad woman now in saying we have Finley Evan planned for this little one, or Finley Isaac!

We need to start a club or something :happydance:

I was thinking if any of you ladies have facebook I'd love to keep in contact with you there as well as here...just pm me if you wanna.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> mightyspy - so glad his readings are all good. My DD never cried having hers checked - she didn't mind it at all but used to screech when they put the thermometer under her arm. When they came to doing the heel pricks for the screen at home - she was an old pro by then :0)

Noah was the same.....not even a peep when they did the blood tests but when they stuck that probe under his arm you'd think they were pulling his nails out one by one. Even now he doesn't react when he has his jabs or when he has to have eye drops in.


----------



## HellBunny

It must be a GD thing with the Finns and Finleys! I'm on facebook https://www.facebook.com/sarah.southern.9 if you would like to add me on here xx


----------



## madmae

I've sent a friend request


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> I've sent a friend request

Thankyou! :)


----------



## mightyspu

marley79 said:


> mightypsy - how did you transfer your ebm to hosp? Did u thaw it out and then put it straight in fridge at hosp or do they have freezer.

I transferred it still frozen in an insulated lunch bag. They have fridges and freezers here so should've been able to, but it got forgotten. I'll add you ladies to fb later. :) but its Su Pretty in case you wonder.


----------



## mightyspu

madmae said:


> I've sent a friend request

Me too. :)


----------



## powerxpuff

I passed I passed I passed! :happydance: (my 3-hr GTT)


----------



## mightyspu

:happydance: yay congrats!


----------



## cherry22

Ill be in for that! But i dont know how to send a link to my facebook page???

Mightyspu- Is your LO in SCBU or with you? And was he taken away at all?


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> I've sent a friend request
> 
> Me too. :)Click to expand...

me too.
this is my profile - if I've done this right...
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=636786827 
(ellie)


----------



## marley79

cherry22 said:


> Ill be in for that! But i dont know how to send a link to my facebook page???
> 
> Mightyspu- Is your LO in SCBU or with you? And was he taken away at all?

not sure if it'll work cherry but I just copied the webaddress when I click on my profile in facebook?


----------



## marley79

great news powerpuff - Yeah!!!


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> mightypsy - how did you transfer your ebm to hosp? Did u thaw it out and then put it straight in fridge at hosp or do they have freezer.
> 
> I transferred it still frozen in an insulated lunch bag. They have fridges and freezers here so should've been able to, but it got forgotten. I'll add you ladies to fb later. :) but its Su Pretty in case you wonder.Click to expand...

Aw what a shame - all that hard work. I'll make sure I keep bringing it up with them. They left some out fridge last time when I was there and I'd worked so hard to get the little there was.


----------



## cherry22

Still confused!! https://www.facebook.com/#!/samantha.crick.7 Does this work?


----------



## cherry22

https://www.facebook.com/samantha.crick.7?ref=tn_tnmn????

This one should work!!


----------



## marley79

cherry22 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/samantha.crick.7?ref=tn_tnmn????
> 
> This one should work!!

sent request.


----------



## madmae

Request sent :)


----------



## madmae

This is my fb profile https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=536439579


----------



## mightyspu

cherry22 said:


> Ill be in for that! But i dont know how to send a link to my facebook page???
> 
> Mightyspu- Is your LO in SCBU or with you? And was he taken away at all?

Nope, he was with me all the time. It may depend on their sugars though. Fin's were never that low. We are on a high dependancy ward, but not scbu. Should hopefully bev let home today.


----------



## lollybabe2011

mightyspu,
congratulations, he is a big baba, although looks smaller in picture.
He is very cute, Glad the colostrum is coming in handy.
My dad (obgyn) told me the last time that they tend to be a bit sleepy and quiet with borderline/low blood sugar, it's a way to conserve the sugar, he really changed after the few top ups and was feeding more.


----------



## mightyspu

cherry22 said:


> Ill be in for that! But i dont know how to send a link to my facebook page???
> 
> Mightyspu- Is your LO in SCBU or with you? And was he taken away at all?

Nope, he was with me all the time. It may depend on their sugars though. Fin's were never that low. We are on a high dependancy ward, but not scbu. Should hopefully bev let home today.


----------



## cherry22

Thats good then! Its good to know what to expect after the birth so i can inform myself!!
Oliver (my son!) Was really sleepy, he wouldnt wake up at all for the feeds he would just sit with the bottle in his mouth! thats after i had tried with the breast with no joy! 
Im glad i know now that i can still breast feed if he has low sugars, after ollys birth the midwife just came in the delivery room and said we have to give him formular he has low blood sugar but no explanation as to why! So i thought i couldnt carry on breast feeding!
Olly was that bad he had a tube down his nose for a month after the birth it was a nightmare!!
I just cant believe he spent 10 days in specail care with all these doctors and no one mentioned GD!! Its only know the consultant went back over my notes and said oh yeah it looks like you did have it!!
Makes me realise how lucky iam to have him alive and well considering!!


----------



## lollybabe2011

cherry,
You can still breastfeed with formula, we continued with the two for about 3wks, and then breast alone till he was almost 6 months when he started solid. In my current hospital they use syringes for top up, instead of bottle, which also helps.
But I think storing colostrum antenatally is such a great idea, as I felt once he started formula, he was more hungry and you had to work hard with breastfeeding to keep up.


----------



## cherry22

What sort of snacks do you eat? and how many? Ive been told to only test after meals but i get hungry at 4pm so i snack but im not sure how much is ok to eat! im thinking a wholemeal pitta with hummus should be fine but what if im still hungry what else can i have?

Im worring that my snacking will raise my bloods and i wont even know because im not testing!!


----------



## lemonlimelove

Still no call from consultant...I'm scared to eat hardly anything! :(


----------



## mightyspu

I snacked on oatcakes and popcorn or seeds/nuts. I was given a book called counting carbs which described how much carb you should be taking on. Obviously you then need to ensure you choose the snacks that agree with you. How often do they want you to test? Mine wanted be to wait 2 hours after eating, it was a bit of mind over matter, but it is doable. Did they give you a contact number or email?


----------



## mightyspu

Lemon, don't go hungry! Just go easy on your carbs, avoid sugars and get plenty of proteins.


----------



## marley79

have you called them lemon. when I was diagnosed with my daughter - i took them a couple of weeks to ring me and tell me I'd failed the test. Considering they found out at 32 weeks - I had to wait til I was 34-35 weeks to get advice - it is not good enough. however, i would say you can pretty much get everything they'll tell you off the net and just start doing diet etc. I am sure if your numbers were chronically bad they would have seen you by now to start on insulin - I think sadly, like what happened to me last time, your numbers were porbbaly a fail but not terrible and so they take their time getting round to you. Keep ringing and hastling them. Eat so you are not hungry at any poitn but make sure you are eating lots of protein and 30-40grams carbs each meal. try eat 5 times a day 9meals plus snacks).

brilliant ketone article for all interested:

https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/gd/gd_ketones.htm


----------



## marley79

cherry - i have never worked the snack thing out and my team are useless with diet advice - i don't think they have a clue - I've learnt what i do know from endless google searches and from this forum.

I have lunch around 12-1 and then always have to snack about 3-4 before my tea at 5.
I never understand if my bloods pre meal at 5pm are supposed to still be under 5 if I've just had a snack about an hour before. Never got an answer to this from my team - so I just eat to take the hunger away. i normally have packet of crisps with lump of cheese or oatcakes, cheese and seeds. No idea if this is right or not. I tend to test an hour after my snack just to have a sneeky peek and check its not gone really crazy - like 8.
anyone else know the rules on snacks - please any info.
it's so hard balancing it all.

cherry also about bf post birth. many babies do need formula top up simply because their bloods are low and to express breastmilk would take too long or be too tiring for their jaw muscles but breastmilk is better in terms of sugar. It's sad they didn't encourage you to bf as well as formula. The mws should be ashamed at making it seem that way. But at least you know this time so if they suggest that you can carry on bf as well. In hospital I bf my daughter every 3hours on the dot, then immediately fed her expressed breastmilk (2mls) from a ready prepared syringe and then gave her 20mls of fromula on top. It was an exhausting regime, that we kept up for 5 days round the clock. When we got home I carried on just breastfeeding every 3hours - we used to set an alarm in the night - it meant by the time she'd fed we'd have to get up again 2hours later, as she took an hour to feed. But it got easier and after a couple of weeks we were pretty much demand feeding and I got some sleep - yeah!!


----------



## Doodar

I tend to just stick with nuts and fruit for my snacks. Does anyone else test 1 hour after meals. It seems most test 2 I'm wondering why I've been told 1 hour.

I'll add you guys to fb later when I get on the pc, on my phone at the mo.

Mighty sorry about all these questions but how did you express? Was it hand expression? How much did you manage to express? And did you express into a pot and transfer to syringes? I'm guessing there isn't gonna be a lot of it, I'm worried how I'm gonna actually get it into the syringe. I've no signs of any leakage or anything.

Growth scan tomorrow and then consultant thurs with decision about early delivery. I'm praying to god they at least let me go to 37 weeks.


----------



## cherry22

Im testing one hour after meals thats what ive been told!! 

I have some oatcakes and cheese for my 11am snack! Then lunch at 1 but dont normally eat dinner untill 7pm so i have to have something at 4pm otherwise i go looking for sugar BIG TIME!!
I have a week untill i meet with the team again so i will ask about snacks! On the info they gave me it say's 1-2 digestives or 1 weetabix or a small bag of walkers crisps but TBH sometimes thats not enough at all! 

Im so grateful i found this thread! Its put my mind at rest so much about after the birth! Im so determind to breastfeed this time! If the worst happens and my LO is put in SCBU ill express it! Its a shame first time mums dont get the right advice!!


----------



## marley79

I test one hour post meals too.
Good luck with scan doodar - let us know how you get on.
Cherry - It may be worth looking to see if there is a number in your area for breastfeeding peer supporters and have it written down/in your phone in advance, then any probs you can get some help, especially as you weren't given full support last time, it would be nice and could make a big difference to your bf joruney this time to have some good support. I trained as a supporter last year and the group I work for - we go into our local hospital and help the mums (if they want/need it) as soona s they come on to labour ward and then at home too, we run a helpline too and its such a fab team. Sadly there are a lot of illinformed mws floating around and we come up against them a lot but uckily there are amazing ones too. just know your wishes and facts about what you can and can't do beforehand. if your little one does need formula then don't worry - it will porb be a temporary thing and you just have to make sure you are still bfeeding and expressing as well to keep your supply up. x


----------



## hakunamatata

I test either one hour or two hours after meals. It's just a personal preference. Scores have to be under 140 after 1 hour, or under 120 after 2 hours (not sure what that is in mmols).


----------



## lemonlimelove

Hummus is okay to eat?? I love pita...


----------



## lollybabe2011

Doodar,
With regards to your question to mightyspu
I have asked her same question in past.
She started at 37wks, hand expression is what she used, it also what is recommended since you get so little, and most is lost in pump. Hand expression is gentler than pumping.
I can't remember what she was getting intially but to start with it may be only getting 1ml, it gradually increases the norm is 5-12mls, but i think mightyspu was getting 20mls daily at one stage.
I believe you can just express into syringe and just freeze, storage is for same as breastmilk.
But hopefully she will be back soon to add more
Here is a good video link to hand expression: https://newborns.stanford.edu/Breastfeeding/HandExpression.html


----------



## lollybabe2011

cherry,
my dietician says after your 2hrs testing is the best time to snack, there is enough time for sugars to come down before next meal

I also recommend carbs and calories, i have the iphone app, it gives you idea of how much carb per serving of food.

Generally prefer protein snacks so chicken wings, nuts, seed usually, sometimes I have granny smith, or 2 slices of ryvita with someting or low fat yoghurt with some frozen blueberries.
I usually snack between lunch and supper, and a little before bed


----------



## Dales Girl

Sorry to just jump in but does everyone test after eating? It's just I was diagnosed a couple of weeks ago and I was told to test just before breakfast, lunch, tea and then before bed. Why would I be told to test his way rather than after meals?


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Dales Girl said:


> Sorry to just jump in but does everyone test after eating? It's just I was diagnosed a couple of weeks ago and I was told to test just before breakfast, lunch, tea and then before bed. Why would I be told to test his way rather than after meals?

I don't test after eating either. I've been told to do the same as you. Don't know why :shrug:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi ladies! Can I join you? I was just diagnosed with gd on friday. I have my 1st apppt with the endocrinologist on friday.


----------



## mightyspu

Thanks Lolly, that's what I was going to tell Doodar. :D 
Yep, nail on the head there. I found hand ex'ing just before bed easiest. Be relaxed and don't expect much to begin with. I also snacked and had a drink to hand when I did it. 
Initially I expressed into a sterile bottle and then sucked that into sterile syringes and stored those in breastmilk bags. But as my supply increased I'd transfer straight to bm bags. 

At the end of the day, whatever you can provide is some help. :hugs: am always happy to answer questions on this. :)


----------



## mightyspu

Dales girl, Louise, thats when I was testing too.

Hi Jax! Welcome along.....


----------



## marley79

Hi Jax- welcome to the group. Let us know how you get on with the consultant on friday. x


----------



## Chellngaz

Morning all,
I have a growth scan and consultant appointment today at 10am do you think they will give me a date for induction? 2 weeks ago Poppy was estimated weighing 8lb2oz. I then hav to see diabetes midwife luckily since Thursday I have had 4 readings ove 7.8 and that's testing 4 times a day. I have radically changed my diet and I hope I have done enough because if not I will be straight on insulin x


----------



## madmae

Fingers crossed you stay off the insulin Chell...well done on such good numbers. I hope they'll give you your induction date.


----------



## Rikki

Hi
I have just been diagnosed as borderline GD. Have an appointment at the antenatal clinic next wednesday when I will have to see a consultant and diabetic specialist etc, so I'll find out more then.


----------



## tracy143

Ok ladies, I need some cheering up. I am super sad right now because of this GD. I feel like I am super limiting myself on what I want to eat but my numbers are still over 130 on most days. My fasting numbers have never been below 95 either. I am trying to balance carbs and protein but I guess I am not being very successful at it. I have my first dietician appointment tomorrow and have been testing for a week now already. I know I haven't received formal guidance in my diet yet but I have done research online and through this forum on what to eat and I am still getting high numbers. I was craving chocolate chip cookies last night so bad and I felt like crying because I know I can't have anything like that. My DH took me to the grocery store and we found some sugar free chocolate chip cookies so that was nice. Still felt like crying though.

This morning I had a light, multi-grain english muffin with 1 tbsp butter and 2 tbsp peanut butter and a hard boiled egg. My number was 147... What am I doing wrong? :cry:


----------



## Chellngaz

Well no induction date because I have controlled it so well. They were very pleased. I have another appointment next Tuesday at 38 weeks and they will give me a date then they said if I havent gone into labour naturally.


----------



## marley79

Aw tracy - it si nothing you are doing or not doing. For some it is a case of being able to control with diet - really easily and for others not. i controlled with diet last time and this time at 12 weeks i just could not get my numbers right and felt such a failure but I came to learn that it is nothing to do with how hard you work at it - you're either lucky with numbers and diet or your not. they may decide to put you on meds to help. I'm sorry but not sure what the conversion on numbers are - as ours are single digits here. but when you see your dietican etc. I'm sure they'll help either tweaking things diet wise or giving you some insulin or tablets to help. Keep a record of everything you are eating so you can show them that you are working hard. xxx


----------



## marley79

welcome rikki.
good news chellngaz. x


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> Aw tracy - it si nothing you are doing or not doing. For some it is a case of being able to control with diet - really easily and for others not. i controlled with diet last time and this time at 12 weeks i just could not get my numbers right and felt such a failure but I came to learn that it is nothing to do with how hard you work at it - you're either lucky with numbers and diet or your not. they may decide to put you on meds to help. I'm sorry but not sure what the conversion on numbers are - as ours are single digits here. but when you see your dietican etc. I'm sure they'll help either tweaking things diet wise or giving you some insulin or tablets to help. Keep a record of everything you are eating so you can show them that you are working hard. xxx

Thanks Marley. I am keeping a diary of what I am eating and I will show the dietician tomorrow. 147 mg/dl equates to 8.16 mmol. My husband keeps telling me that the numbers aren't bad but they are above what my doctor wants me at which is 120 mg/dl or 6.7 mmol. Just wish this wasn't an issue. And of course my cravings are all sweets, especially chocolate :(

Just found this chart. Might be helpful for those who need the conversions between the two units:

https://www.diabetesforum.com/diabetes/74-blood-glucose-conversion-chart.html


----------



## madmae

Tracy don't beat yourself up over the breakfast numbers.....my consultant told me they are the hardest to sort. Honestly try the cheese on toast. Sine I have been eating it I have only had 2 numbers that were high and they were in the 8's...before that my numbers were sometimes as high as 13.

Anyway seen the consultant this afternoon and he is very pleased with my 7 day average. I told him about the cheese on toast and though he couldnt figure out why it worked he was pleased it did. So I avoided having to have the levemir twice a day again....but he keeps warning me its coming. He told me I wasn't eating enough at mid morning snack and that's why I am hypoing. I told him about my lack of symptoms at 2 and he said I probably was but I wasn't recognising them as such. He said at those levels I should look out for yawning, confusion and inablitlity to concentrate....I pointed out to him I was pregnant and I felt like that most of the time and he laughed and said that with pregnant women it was common and it is hard when trying to keep the numbers in such a tight window.


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> Aw tracy - it si nothing you are doing or not doing. For some it is a case of being able to control with diet - really easily and for others not. i controlled with diet last time and this time at 12 weeks i just could not get my numbers right and felt such a failure but I came to learn that it is nothing to do with how hard you work at it - you're either lucky with numbers and diet or your not. they may decide to put you on meds to help. I'm sorry but not sure what the conversion on numbers are - as ours are single digits here. but when you see your dietican etc. I'm sure they'll help either tweaking things diet wise or giving you some insulin or tablets to help. Keep a record of everything you are eating so you can show them that you are working hard. xxx
> 
> Thanks Marley. I am keeping a diary of what I am eating and I will show the dietician tomorrow. 147 mg/dl equates to 8.16 mmol. My husband keeps telling me that the numbers aren't bad but they are above what my doctor wants me at which is 120 mg/dl or 6.7 mmol. Just wish this wasn't an issue. And of course my cravings are all sweets, especially chocolate :(
> 
> Just found this chart. Might be helpful for those who need the conversions between the two units:
> 
> https://www.diabetesforum.com/diabetes/74-blood-glucose-conversion-chart.htmlClick to expand...

They do sound a bit too high. when pregnant they like your numbers lower than if a regular diabetic. But I think they will help you with those - maybe try you on some metformin or little bit of insulin to get them down. The good thing is that you are in the 30 something gestation bracket - so not long to go now. let us know how you get on. xxx


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Tracy don't beat yourself up over the breakfast numbers.....my consultant told me they are the hardest to sort. Honestly try the cheese on toast. Sine I have been eating it I have only had 2 numbers that were high and they were in the 8's...before that my numbers were sometimes as high as 13.
> 
> Anyway seen the consultant this afternoon and he is very pleased with my 7 day average. I told him about the cheese on toast and though he couldnt figure out why it worked he was pleased it did. So I avoided having to have the levemir twice a day again....but he keeps warning me its coming. He told me I wasn't eating enough at mid morning snack and that's why I am hypoing. I told him about my lack of symptoms at 2 and he said I probably was but I wasn't recognising them as such. He said at those levels I should look out for yawning, confusion and inablitlity to concentrate....I pointed out to him I was pregnant and I felt like that most of the time and he laughed and said that with pregnant women it was common and it is hard when trying to keep the numbers in such a tight window.

yeah to cheese on toast - its seen me through two pregnancies now. i think it works because you have a good amount of carbs from the bread and then cheese is full of both protein and fat - so good for slowing those sugars down. I tend to get between 6-7 on it (with metfromin) but if I had cereal it would be in the 10s. x


----------



## madmae

I thought I'd post the plan the hospital gave me for labour/induction. It covers type 1, 2 and GD....obviously I'll just do GD....its a flow chart type thingy.

All women to maintain blood glucose level below 7.8mmol 1 hour after meals.

Premature labour or elective delivery before 39 weeks, women will need steriod injections.


First dose of steroid may be given in AAU, women to monitor blood glucose 2 hourly, if at any time above 9mmol then need to admit to Lexden (ante and post natal ward) ward to start sliding scale. Second injection attend Lexden ward to commence sliding scale for 24 hrs.
All women to be reviewed by DSM/Diabetes team.

Labour
Monitor blood glucose levels hourly
Commence sliding scaleand glucose infusion oly if used insulin during pregnancy. Continue Lantus/Levemir whilst on sliding scale.

Elective section.
All women to be seen in AAU prior to day of LSCS
Women on insulin to be admitted to Lexden ward the night before operation, others attend in the morning.
Give injection of Lantus/Levemir at usual time
Check blood glucose at 2200hrs
If blood glucose greater than 10mmol start sliding scale regime at 0000hrs
If blood glucose less than 10mmol to start sliding scale at 0500hrs

If known that LSCS is going to be delayed for up to 4 hrs, to remain on sliding scale regime.


I had Noah in Oct 2010 and all I had to do was go to the hospital the day they were starting to induce (at 38 weeks) and then go on sliding scale when in labour. No steroids or anything. No wonder they're going to give me an induction date soon....last time I got it at 36 weeks.


----------



## marley79

Confused?
Is it normal to give steroid shots then? Anyone else been given these? I thought it was a no no in diabetics because of the effect steroids have on glucose levels - unless its pre38 weeks. I had daughter at 38+4 and was never offered them.
I was told if I stay off insulin then I will be on glucose only drip but it worries me that my levels will go crazy without the insulin just on glucose.
your team sound good madmae - I'm 33 weeks and have not been given anything like this. thanks for posting. x


----------



## madmae

I have no idea what's normal and what's not now. The team are very good. Like I said I had Noah at 38+3 when he turned up and not a mention of steroids so this is all new to me. 

From reading what it says I am thinking I'll be on sliding scale for 24 hrs before I have Finley (good sugars willing).....which is something I was hoping to avoid. Well staying in the hospital that is. Its a good hospital, brilliant staff but my god is the food lousy. And its noisy as well. Though after my experiences with Noah and him needing scbu I guess much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## marley79

it's great you have such a good team - hospital maternity wards are very noisy and horrid food eewww! but a good team the most important. Wish i could go to a birthing centre - would be so much more relaxing. I think you'll be on sliding scale cos you are on insulin now - but not sure for me, but will ask. I think the steroid thing might come down to different doctors - i find at my place you get told one thing from registrars and another from different consultant - v. confusing but I will check so thanks - anyone else told if they will or won't have steroids? x


----------



## madmae

I know what you mean about a nice birthing centre. The best one in the area is directly behind my house....in fact in the summer if they have the delivery rooms windows open you can sometimes hear the screamers.....so it is slightly annoying I have to go to a hospital 20 miles up the road.

I was fully expecting sliding scale again....just not that early on. I have just checked the NICE guidelines...well as best as I can and it says about steroids pre 37 weeks but nothing about 38 weeks. So I am guessing it must be a trust by trust decision......as my info is a printed up trust guideline.


----------



## cherry22

Im confused about the birth now! I had olly at 36+2 with no steriod injections!! Surley if you go naturally they wont have time to work?
Im worried because ive been told they wont talk about the birth until 36 weeks but thats when i gave birth it will be too late! Do you think i can ask them to talk me through it earlyer for me?

Also im now completley confused as to my numbers!! I had an ice cream last night like a small magnum and my numbers were 6.4!! How can that be?
Im obviously not going to start eating crap again but i cant help feeling that following this diet isnt going to make a difference!!


----------



## marley79

I think they only do steroids if they have time to. I think they do take at least 24hours (i think) to work and they also need repeating if you labour longer, so they prob didn't have time with you. Like madame says i think its a trust by trust deicison. i was under impression that post 38 weeks they are not used but I think depends on hospital - I think most won't at 37 but with a GD baby some may be inclined to.
As for not discussing birth - i've been talking to my team about birth every time I've seen them (against their wishes). they keep telling me I'm jumping the gun and everything can change so no point discussing but the way I see it - it doesn't harm to start discussing options so we know roughly were we stand. Last time I saw them (32 weeks) i took a list of questions and got them out and took a doula with me and we went through all the questions. I see them on tuesday again and I will be asking more. i think they like to leave it as sugar control and growth can change and then change plans but I would just start asking - just make clear you understand nothing is set ins tone and that you are flexible as situations change but you feel you need to start getting idea of birth - esp as you delivered early last time.


----------



## madmae

Right so I am thinking if steroids increase insulin levels that's probably why they put us on sliding scale early.

Just found this https://www.everydayhealth.com/gestational-diabetes/gestational-diabetes-can-produce-big-babies.aspx

The part that's interesting is: Big babies due to gestational diabetes can be born with low blood sugar, jaundice, or breathing problems.

Perhaps then the steroids are to try and help with any potential problems with breathing.

I know when I had Noah one of the things that was obvious was that at 38 weeks he had some problems associated with being early....nothing serious but it was mentioned by several different docs and peads. They did say that some babies do fine at 38 weeks and some really do need that extra 2 weeks.

I wish you ladies could see my team as I obviously have a very good, caring team (I did know that but wasn't aware of how good they were).


----------



## tracy143

Had my doctor's appointment yesterday. Found out I lost 1 lb :happydance: So I went from gaining 33 lbs so far to 32 lbs.

When the doctor asked to see my glucose level chart he said most of these numbers are high and we are going to start you on meds. I told him no, because I haven't even seen the dietician yet for GD. In fact, I am flying blind here because I have had no guidance other than this forum and some research online. He wasn't happy with me but he said we can wait.

So, my fasting and breakfast numbers have been high for the past week. Last night I tried not eating a snack before bed to see if that would help my fasting number. It apparently didn't help because my number this morning was 116 (6.4). It is supposed to be under 95 (5.3). It's the highest it's been all week. So, this morning I had a boiled egg, 3/4 oz. cheese slice, and a pear. I don't test for another 30 minutes but I hope it's not high for my breakfast number. I test 2 hours after every meal.

I see my dietician today. Hopefully I can get some guidance and get my numbers under control. If not, I guess I'll have to go on pills :(

Does anyone eat those low carb snacks, such as Atkins or South Beach? I am wondering if they are any good for in between meal snacks.


----------



## tracy143

madmae said:


> Tracy don't beat yourself up over the breakfast numbers.....my consultant told me they are the hardest to sort. Honestly try the cheese on toast. Sine I have been eating it I have only had 2 numbers that were high and they were in the 8's...before that my numbers were sometimes as high as 13.
> 
> Anyway seen the consultant this afternoon and he is very pleased with my 7 day average. I told him about the cheese on toast and though he couldnt figure out why it worked he was pleased it did. So I avoided having to have the levemir twice a day again....but he keeps warning me its coming. He told me I wasn't eating enough at mid morning snack and that's why I am hypoing. I told him about my lack of symptoms at 2 and he said I probably was but I wasn't recognising them as such. He said at those levels I should look out for yawning, confusion and inablitlity to concentrate....I pointed out to him I was pregnant and I felt like that most of the time and he laughed and said that with pregnant women it was common and it is hard when trying to keep the numbers in such a tight window.

What bread do you use for the toast? Do you have one or two slices of toast? Do you use any butter? How do you prepare it, do you melt the cheese on top in the oven or just toast the bread and put a piece of cheese on top? Do you eat anything else with it? What do you normally drink with it?

Sorry for all the questions. I have been really watching what I eat and the amounts but nothing seems to be working.


----------



## madmae

I just use normal white bread....because I am lazy and I'm not a morning person I just toast the bread in the toaster....cut the cheese....stick it on, no butter and stick it in the microwave for 40 secs...I have 2 slices and I generally have it with a cup of coffee.

That evening snack is important, please don't miss it.

For my snack I was having an alpen light bar which is a cereal bar. The doc looked at it yesterday and decided that it was only about half of the amount of carbs I needed. He said to aim for about 20 grams.


----------



## Doodar

Some good info there madmae :thumbup: I was just coming on to post and ask if anybody knew what the sliding scale is, I have no idea! Had my apt today and have been booked in for section at 38+3 but need admission the evening before for a sliding scale!

Scan all ok, FL had dropped below 10th centile again but consultant said its impossible to get an accurate measurent when baby is breech, they will check it out when baby is born but she doesnt think its anything to worry about, no markers for anything else and baby looks healthy. AC is kinda between the 50th and the 90th centile, she said so baby maybe a little chubby so what its nothing major!! lol love her! fluid level is fine, told her about my apt with the last doctor and that he lectured me on my fluid level etc and she was gob smacked, she apologised over and over and said she has no idea why he said that because my fluid level has always been normal and he shouldn't have spoken to me the way he did, no reason to deliver early and everything is fine. She said all he had to do was take a look at your hba1c level to see that you have been controlling your blood levels fine :happydance:

Diabetic clinic went ok, everything fine, just carry on as normal with insulin and met and we'll see you in 2 weeks.

Total weight gain so far 6kg and Estimated baby weight at 34 weeks is 5lb 2oz. I don't think thats too bad.
So baby's birth day is booked for 6th June, eeek! seems so weird.

Lolly and Mighty thank you so much for the info on expressing. I'll check that video out :thumbup:


----------



## madmae

Wow doodar 6th June.....everso slightly jealous lol.

Sliding scale is a drip of glucose and one of insulin....they have you test your sugars hourly and then from those numbers they can set the levels so that its a constant dose.

Fab weight gain...again everso slightly jealous :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Oh I see, so do they allow you to test your bloods or do they do it for you. I dont like other people doing it, I prefer to do it myself :haha: mad I know lol.

No mention of steroids to me though. They are admitting me at 8pm the night before and she said I should be one of the first down to theatre so would they have time to admister the steroids?

lol don't be jealous, I may be eating my own words soon. I still have 4 weeks to go and I was huge with DD, still havent lost the weight from that pregnancy 10 years later :haha:


----------



## madmae

I tested on my monitor.....they just came in and reminded me.

I know how you feel about the weight. I am massive already and I have 8 weeks to go. In fact people that saw me on friday at my brothers wedding and had seen me 2 weeks before couldn't believe how big I'd gotten. I can't even bend to put my boots on. If the weather improves sometime soon it might be time to break out the comfy crocs from last year. At the mo I have to get my kids to help me on and off with boots lol.


----------



## Doodar

I'm the same, haven't been able to put my boots on myself for weeks now. Just splashed out on some cheap ballerina shoes from asda comfy as I dont know what and easy peasy to get on and off. I have my comfy crocs on now though :haha:

Have people saying to me all the time, oh there is no way your gonna last full term, that baby will be here soon, your soooo big. They've been saying it since I was 6 months :growlmad: had it all last time too so I'm used to it now, just shrug it off yeah! yeah! whatever!

Oh I'm glad they allow you to test yourself, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## madmae

Lol I do love people telling me that......then they seem to always follow it swiftly with...are you sure there's only one in there? I do point out to them I have had 7+ scans....they've seen his bits, his heart beat, measured his stomach...I'm pretty damn sure they'd have noticed a whole other baby in there.


----------



## tracy143

Just checked my numbers for after breakfast... 107!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## marley79

cheese on toast - tracy - i use two slices of brown mutligrain bread, bit of spread and then just cut the cheese and put it on top - I don't bother melting it but i don't thinkt hat would matter. i drink a big glass of water with it.
If you have no joy with dietician then I would say go on meds (just my opinion) but I think its better to be on meds with better numbers than not on meds with iffy numbers - especially in this last bit of pregnancy. Also if you have to end up going on them then I would say sooner the better because they can make you a bit nauseaous and loose to begin with and noone wants to be coping with that around labour day. Those symptoms normally go after a couple of weerks though and not everyone gets.

I wish my team would think about a sliding scale - it seems so much better than just glucose as i'm scared that just glucose will send my numbers crazy. It's such a hassle.
I had section last time and they didn't even bother bringing me in night before - i turned up on the day having not eaten anything since 10pm - noone checked my bloods and was told i could wait til mid afternoon but luckily we shuffled up the queue and were in first at 9am because they couldn't find a translator for another lady (well not lucky for her). 

weight wise - and bump wise I'm massive and get so many comments. I put 4 stone on last time and it got me down all the comments. this time I'm accepting of the weight and massive bump because I'd rather eat and have better numbers. I lost it all last time in 4 motnhs (thanks to lots of breastfeeding and not having to eat like I do when pregnant). But i think we should be proud of our big bumps - I think if I would be disaapointed if I didn't look pregnant so I just wear stretchy clingy tops and show it off then laugh to myself when i get asked when I'm due and they are clearly shocked I'm not further along or not having twins.
xxx
ps doodar - so exciting to get your date. I'm thinking mine will be induction (well balloon cathther) on 19th - father's day :0) and section if no show on the 21st. x


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> Just checked my numbers for after breakfast... 107!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!

was that with cheese on toast?


----------



## madmae

tracy143 said:


> Just checked my numbers for after breakfast... 107!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!

yey....well done....it's a fab feeling when it happens:happydance:


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> Just checked my numbers for after breakfast... 107!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!
> 
> was that with cheese on toast?Click to expand...

No, that was a hard boiled egg, a pear, and a 3/4 oz piece of cheese.

Depressing breakfast but there ya go.. if it gets my numbers good then I guess it'll have to do. I will try the cheese on toast tomorrow! Also, 107 is 5.9 for all you lovely UK ladies.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Doodar, that's fantastic weight gain, have gained 6kg already. With DS I gained 15kg and only lost half of it and was 5yrs by the time I got pregnant with this baba. My goal this time was 10kg, and I have already gained more than half so not sure really. 
Anyway ladies blood sugar has been good overall, but I am really suffering with the SPD. I will be popping into the physio at work tommorrow, may be I can get a support belt or something.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Rcog guideline recommends steroid if section before 39wks, but don't know other reason for steroid before 39wks. 
They don't usually use steroids for GD in my hospital except in the setting of prematurity, but GDs are delivered at 39 weeks so that may explain why.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Marley, you team won't give you glucose only without keeping an eye on the blood sugars. I rarely needed insulin the last time because with the fast my body was using the glucose up. 
With the sliding scale with certain glucose level you won't need insulin at all, but the higher the blood sugar the more insulin you need. 
HTH


----------



## cherry22

Oh god just reading your weight gains!! Ive already gained 10kgs! The doctor said he liked women to only gain 7kgs so im already way over!!! 
My weight has stayed the same for 2 weeks but my darling son duncked my scales in the bath so i cant see what my weight is doing!!


----------



## marley79

lolly - thanks for info - yeah they said they would keep eye on bloods, so maybe that's why if I'm using glucose up as they said I won't be allowed to eat once established.

tracy - I would be bit concerned at your brekkie - please be honest with dietician this is what you eat when you got that number. i think your numbers could be what my team call 'falsely good'. I really don't want to dishearten you - as this happened to me with my last pregnancy. There doesn;t seem to be any decent carbs in your breakfast and I would worry you are not taking on enough fuel. i got rubbish advice first time round and I thought if I just got my numbers under then all was good - and I used to just eat minimum to do this. the team when mad when they found out I hadn't be eating enough carbs - though they'd not warned me. baby needs fuel and i would worry that this is not enough for you both. What do others think. I feel awful saying as I don't want to make you feel bad - just give you right advice if I can. When do u see dietician? Big hugs xxx


----------



## lollybabe2011

marley79 said:


> lolly - thanks for info - yeah they said they would keep eye on bloods, so maybe that's why if I'm using glucose up as they said I won't be allowed to eat once established.
> 
> tracy - I would be bit concerned at your brekkie - please be honest with dietician this is what you eat when you got that number. i think your numbers could be what my team call 'falsely good'. I really don't want to dishearten you - as this happened to me with my last pregnancy. There doesn;t seem to be any decent carbs in your breakfast and I would worry you are not taking on enough fuel. i got rubbish advice first time round and I thought if I just got my numbers under then all was good - and I used to just eat minimum to do this. the team when mad when they found out I hadn't be eating enough carbs - though they'd not warned me. baby needs fuel and i would worry that this is not enough for you both. What do others think. I feel awful saying as I don't want to make you feel bad - just give you right advice if I can. When do u see dietician? Big hugs xxx

tracy,
I have to agree with madmae, you really should be checking your levels, with the amount of food you know you can keep up with in few weeks - months to come, a realistic quantity of food. 
I also made this mistake the last time as I was trying to avoid meds, after two weeks, I knew I was starving myself.
It is better to be on meds and have GD well controlled, I am not saying you will definitely need med, just letting you know.
best of luck


----------



## mightyspu

this is my looong birth story!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ts/1003265-fin-william-here.html#post17910831


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> lolly - thanks for info - yeah they said they would keep eye on bloods, so maybe that's why if I'm using glucose up as they said I won't be allowed to eat once established.
> 
> tracy - I would be bit concerned at your brekkie - please be honest with dietician this is what you eat when you got that number. i think your numbers could be what my team call 'falsely good'. I really don't want to dishearten you - as this happened to me with my last pregnancy. There doesn;t seem to be any decent carbs in your breakfast and I would worry you are not taking on enough fuel. i got rubbish advice first time round and I thought if I just got my numbers under then all was good - and I used to just eat minimum to do this. the team when mad when they found out I hadn't be eating enough carbs - though they'd not warned me. baby needs fuel and i would worry that this is not enough for you both. What do others think. I feel awful saying as I don't want to make you feel bad - just give you right advice if I can. When do u see dietician? Big hugs xxx

I completely agree with you Marley. I know I haven't been getting enough carbs because I am scared of them now. I am also not getting enough calories either as I am losing weight now. I saw the dietician yesterday and she was awesome. She showed me how to count servings and gave me sample meal plans. Last night, after seeing her, we went out to dinner and I got a baked chicken breast with mushrooms, grilled zucchini and a salad. I counted the carbs and there was only 2 servings of carbs in that meal :shock: I should be getting 4 servings (60g carb) at dinner.

I checked my sugar 2 hours after dinner and I got 120. That was pretty low for me (I usually run between 130-145). For dessert, I had my 2 servings of carbs, which was 6 vanilla wafers and 1 cup of milk. I checked my sugar an hour later before bed and it was 150! This morning my fasting number was 119. It should be below 95.

I knew yesterday's breakfast wasn't very good for me so I made an english muffin (light and multi grain) and used 1 tbsp butter and 2 tbsp peanut butter on it. I also had a cheese stick and 1 cup of milk. That meal was a little over 2 servings of carbs. I should be getting 3. I checked my numbers this morning 2 hours after I ate and got 138 :( I guess I will have to be put on meds because it seems my body can't handle any carbs atm. I don't know what else to think. This is all very depressing for me.

I tried calling the dietician today but she wasn't in. Yesterday I told her everything I have eaten and the quantities. She believes my body is producing glucose because I am not getting enough. But when I do eat carbs, my numbers go wacky. I was very honest with her about my numbers and my diet. She also said she recommends insulin (if I do need meds) because insulin doesn't cross the placenta, the pills do.

For my snack last night, vanilla wafers and milk, should I have had a protein to go along with it? Would that have helped keep my bedtime and fasting numbers lower?


----------



## madmae

I always try to have protein with my night time snack.....so cheese (yup again) on crackers or something like that.

Don't get depressed.....it will be ok.....don't forget that wacky sugars will make you feel ill or tired or upset. If mine are too high I will feel really tired and wiped out and if they're to low I can feel weak and shaky. As my doc pointed out to the the other day its a very small window of numbers were aiming for and it isn't easy......but you will get there.


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> this is my looong birth story!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ts/1003265-fin-william-here.html#post17910831

Wow....and what about those cock ups...so pleased you and your Finley are safe and well though. Proof if ever we needed it that as horrendous/awful/depressing/annoying GD is the final outcome is well worth it.


----------



## Doodar

As Tracy it's hard isn't it. I was the same at the start, I used to beat myself up so much. I was doing everything I was told yet my numbers were still high. I couldn't even manage minuscule amounts of carbs without it affecting my numbers. Once I accepted that I needed meds and that it was in no way my fault, I felt tons better. It's just the way our bodies are Hun. Have to say since being on insulin I've felt so much better in myself and I've stopped beating myself up. I know I've done everything I can.

Re: the weight gain. I'm not quite sure how they have it right, I mean they do have it right from my first weigh in but that was at 12 weeks gone. I'm guessing I would have gained weight during those first few months and I know I definitely gains weight from the ivf treatment. So I'm guessing my total weight gain to be around the 10 kilo Mark.

Mighty I'll have a read of that birth story later when I'm chillin on the sofa, right now I'm off to make food!!


----------



## marley79

tracy - I agree with doodar, once you accept going on meds it is a bit easier. i think we just naturally try to fight it so much on our own and feel like we've failed when we can't do it and others can. I think you will feel much better once you go on them as that fighting to not go on them will be over and you will be able to eat a lot more normally. And really not long to go. Are they inducing early?
ps - protein always good to have with bed time snack.

mightyspy - thanks for posting link. hope you're all settling into your expanded family life. congrats again. x


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Just failed my 3 hour glucose test. Doctor said my numbers were pretty high too! Scared out of my mind. Going to read through this thread, hopefully get some assurance all will be okay. Sososososo scared. 

Going to doctor today for my dietary plan.


----------



## lemonlimelove

Am working with a registered dietitian, my numbers are well within the controllable range - nothing outrageously high, just a tad over what they would consider "borderline"...still terrified to eat the wrong thing! I seem to just keep developing reasons to be paranoid about this pregnancy, though...:shy: 

Now I'm sure I'm developing blood clots in my legs. :wacko:


----------



## lollybabe2011

mightyspu said:


> this is my looong birth story!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ts/1003265-fin-william-here.html#post17910831

Thanks mightyspu, can't believe the he was weighed with towel. I am happy baby fin is doing well.


----------



## lollybabe2011

tracy, don't worry if it has to be insulin, when I had ds 5 1/2 yrs ago, only insulin was used back then, it is the only one that has been shown not to cross placenta. It got me through GD last time no problem.
Even though they now use metformin in my hospital, I decided to stick with insulin, although I know a lot of women who used tablet with no problem, a lot still needed insulin with the tablet, I guess I prefer to stick with what I know.


----------



## lollybabe2011

lemonlimelove said:


> Am working with a registered dietitian, my numbers are well within the controllable range - nothing outrageously high, just a tad over what they would consider "borderline"...still terrified to eat the wrong thing! I seem to just keep developing reasons to be paranoid about this pregnancy, though...:shy:
> 
> Now I'm sure I'm developing blood clots in my legs. :wacko:

Good news lemon


----------



## lollybabe2011

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Just failed my 3 hour glucose test. Doctor said my numbers were pretty high too! Scared out of my mind. Going to read through this thread, hopefully get some assurance all will be okay. Sososososo scared.
> 
> Going to doctor today for my dietary plan.

welcome PCOSmomtoone


----------



## marley79

Great news lemon. 
pcosmontoone - welcome to the group. If you read over the last 10 or so pages you will come across lots of info - as there are quite a few new ladies that have joined us and so there has been a lot of discussion of the basics of Gd and diet and meds etc. xxx


----------



## Techie

Ladies, has anyone had experience with extremly itchy feet and legs? It just started yesterday and it's bad!

To the new ladies, welcome. Also don't stress so much! I noticed that the more stressed I was the higher my blood sugar readings came back. Stick to your diet the best you can, but remember that both you and the baby need the amount of carbs that the dietician has put you on. Being put on medication or insulin is not the end of the world. It's not easy, and some days it just plain sucks. But you can do it, and stress is not your friend. :hugs:


----------



## marley79

hi techie - I also started gettin itchy feet last day or two, so would be interested to see what others think. I'm in clinic on tues and was going to ask them to do blood test for cholestatsis just to check. I had itching at 17 weeks and they checked then but came clear but it can come on in late pregnancy, hoping its just swelling, itchy skin of late pregnancy. x


----------



## Doodar

Hey! Same here. Itchy feet started last night, had to put aloe Vera gel on to soothe them. Same again tonight, swollen itchy feet just on the top of the foot though.


----------



## HellBunny

I feel like i've missed loads on this thread! Welcome to all the new ladies on here, i've found this thread so helpful and everyone here has helped me so much throughout pregnancy so thankyou xx


I'm sooo nervous now for monday, i can't get my head around having 2 days to go!


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> I feel like i've missed loads on this thread! Welcome to all the new ladies on here, i've found this thread so helpful and everyone here has helped me so much throughout pregnancy so thankyou xx
> 
> 
> I'm sooo nervous now for monday, i can't get my head around having 2 days to go!

only 2 days....omg....I am so excited for you....and jealous :happydance:


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> tracy - I agree with doodar, once you accept going on meds it is a bit easier. i think we just naturally try to fight it so much on our own and feel like we've failed when we can't do it and others can. I think you will feel much better once you go on them as that fighting to not go on them will be over and you will be able to eat a lot more normally. And really not long to go. Are they inducing early?
> ps - protein always good to have with bed time snack.
> 
> mightyspy - thanks for posting link. hope you're all settling into your expanded family life. congrats again. x

Doctor has said that he will induce at 39w but he wants me to have a csection which I don't want. My first son (and second!) was 10lbs 10ozs when he was born and he got stuck and they had to dislocate his shoulder. I also had third degree tearing. With my second, he was the same weight but 2nd degree tear and he didn't get stuck. I want to have this one vaginally but doctor is against it. He did concede that I have birthing hips and it probably won't be a problem.

You're right; I am fighting about going on meds. I really don't want to do that either. I am going to keep trying to control my numbers over the weekend but if things don't start looking up for me, I will call my doctor and request insulin. I only want the best for my baby. Thank you ladies. Your support means everything to me.


----------



## madmae

I've been itchy lately too...but not my legs or feet but top of my hands, arms and belly. I have a normal ante natal on tuesday so I am going to mention it to the midwife. And awful heartburn......gaviscon just isnt touching it tonight.


----------



## HellBunny

madmae said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> I feel like i've missed loads on this thread! Welcome to all the new ladies on here, i've found this thread so helpful and everyone here has helped me so much throughout pregnancy so thankyou xx
> 
> 
> I'm sooo nervous now for monday, i can't get my head around having 2 days to go!
> 
> only 2 days....omg....I am so excited for you....and jealous :happydance:Click to expand...

I can't believe i'm almost at the finish line, and wow you are 30 weeks! Thats a milestone in itself! x


----------



## marley79

Hellbunny - I'm so excited for you. Enjoy the last couple of days of pregnancy. You've helped me so much on this thread over the many weeks - so thank you. Keep us all updated - can't wait to hear all about your lovely bundle :0)

Tracy - sounds like you are handling the stresses and strains of Gd well. Very sensible approach. Maybe with the vaginal birth thing - could they induce a week earlier at 38 weeks to lessen risk of big baby big shoulders. But it's great you delivered two big babies already. :0)


----------



## mightyspu

Hellbunny, so excited for you :)
Madmae, my doctor prescribed ranitidine for my heartburn it worked ac treat!


----------



## Chellngaz

I feel like I have been passed from pilar to post with info on induction. I was onl diagnosed at 36 weeks and Poppy is measuring on 97th percentile. Had 1st appointment and told me they was nothing they could do to control the growth as being so late in pregnancy and that they wouldn't let me go to due date. Had a consultant appointment on Wednesday expecting a date for induction and they just said go back to diabetes clinic on 15th May because they will have to give you a induction date. But then I saw the diabetic midwife as we were leaving and she looked at growth scan etc and said she thinks I should be induced between 37/38 weeks I will be 38 weeks on Tuesday. Just want a definate answer so I know were I stand x


----------



## marley79

Chell - I reckon they will give you date on the 15th for between wed-and the following tues. They often are a bit funny giving dates for induction as it depends on spaces and beds so it can change. They could at least tell you which few days they would expect you to be induced. They really are rubbish at times at keeping the most important person (erm the mum) in the loop! Just make sure on tues you don't leave without a definite. the 97th percentile - where is she measuring that, is it head, tummy or femur?
Hope u get some answers. xxx


----------



## Chellngaz

marley79 said:


> Chell - I reckon they will give you date on the 15th for between wed-and the following tues. They often are a bit funny giving dates for induction as it depends on spaces and beds so it can change. They could at least tell you which few days they would expect you to be induced. They really are rubbish at times at keeping the most important person (erm the mum) in the loop! Just make sure on tues you don't leave without a definite. the 97th percentile - where is she measuring that, is it head, tummy or femur?
> Hope u get some answers. xxx

It's here tummy and legs that's are measuring big x I'm doing well with my diet which they were really pleased with but I'm so scared of her getting to big x I won't be leaving until I have definate answers on Tuesday and OH has said the same. He knows how anxious I am coz I'm not sleeping properly and he said I've changed and he worried about me x


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> Hellbunny, so excited for you :)
> Madmae, my doctor prescribed ranitidine for my heartburn it worked ac treat!

Thanks...I might go and see my doc and ask for some.


----------



## madmae

Fingers crossed they give you a date on tuesday Chell. Its awful to not know what's happening.


----------



## mightyspu

Chell, your story is just like mine! I was told so many things it was horrible. I just wanted a straight answer! 
I don't think they realise quite how stressful this can be. :hugs:


----------



## cherry22

Good luck Hellbunny! I hope it all goes well for you, are you having induction or c-section??

My numbers seem to be slowly creeping up over the last few days ive had 2 over thats a total of 5 just over the limit now and the numbers have gone from the 3-6's too 6and 7's for most of the time!! Not sure whats going on but i have my growth scan on monday and my team appointment on tuesday so ill see what they have to say then!!


----------



## Chellngaz

Feeling really low today and could raid a chocolate factory lol has anybody got any ideas of a little treat I could maybe have x


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hellbunny, good luck with things tommorrow.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Tracy, were you tested for Gd with the other two, just wondering if that may explain size. But the most important thing is that you did deliver those 2 babies, you really do have child bearing hips


----------



## lollybabe2011

Chell you should get a date your next visit, but make sure you get a definate plan for delivery


----------



## Chellngaz

lollybabe2011 said:


> Chell you should get a date your next visit, but make sure you get a definate plan for delivery

I'm going nowhere on Tuesday without definate answers. The not knowing would not both me if I was expecting to go into natural labour i.e going overdue but after being told they won let me go to my due date I just want to know. I know induction can sometime take days and don't expect my baby there and then but I will not be leavin without a plan x


----------



## marley79

best wishes hellbunny for tomorrow - thinking of you. Update when you can xxx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Ive been testing my blood sugars the last 2 days and so far all of them have come back in the normal range (of course after changing my whole diet around). 

Does GD get worse as you get further along or does it stay the same?? Anyone know??

I've noticed the U.S. calculates blood sugars differently than the U.K. so I can't really compare numbers. :(


----------



## mightyspu

Chellngaz said:


> Feeling really low today and could raid a chocolate factory lol has anybody got any ideas of a little treat I could maybe have x

A spoon of Nutella
A plain sponge cake slice
Sugar free fizzy drink


Good luck tomorrow Hellbunny


----------



## mightyspu

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ive been testing my blood sugars the last 2 days and so far all of them have come back in the normal range (of course after changing my whole diet around).
> 
> Does GD get worse as you get further along or does it stay the same?? Anyone know??
> 
> I've noticed the U.S. calculates kblood sugars differently than the U.K. so I can't really compare numbers. :(

Gd does tend to get worse as you go on, but well done for controlling it so far. Keep up your good work. :)


----------



## izzy29

I am going to see the endo on wed and have been really good for the past 10 days cutting out all sugar and restricting my carbs but I am worried now I am restricting them too much as apart from bread at breakfast I have been having meat and salads or meat and veg. I am a bit of an all or nothing person so if I don't cut it out altogether I go mad. Was looking for a few new meal suggestions. Is a beef burger in a bap good or bad? I soda bread and cheese?


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks everyone so much for the support on here, you have all been marvellous! If anybody has any questions feel free to pm me, i'm running about like a headless chicken now getting the house tidy lol, i will update you all as soon as possible, induction is at 9:30am so fingers crossed it works pretty quickly! xxx


----------



## Doodar

Good Luck HellBunny, Will be thinking about you. Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## tracy143

lollybabe2011 said:


> Tracy, were you tested for Gd with the other two, just wondering if that may explain size. But the most important thing is that you did deliver those 2 babies, you really do have child bearing hips

I was tested but never diagnosed with GD. Not sure if that was an oversight on the doctor's part or what. Still getting numbers way above 120. I can't even follow the dieticians diet plan for me because ANY carbs I eat send my blood glucose over. This is damn frustrating!


----------



## tracy143

PCOSMomToOne said:


> Ive been testing my blood sugars the last 2 days and so far all of them have come back in the normal range (of course after changing my whole diet around).
> 
> Does GD get worse as you get further along or does it stay the same?? Anyone know??
> 
> I've noticed the U.S. calculates blood sugars differently than the U.K. so I can't really compare numbers. :(

You can google a blood glucose conversion site to help you distinguish between US and UK numbers.

I use this one alot https://webnet77.com/cgi-bin/helpers/conversions.pl


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Thanks everyone so much for the support on here, you have all been marvellous! If anybody has any questions feel free to pm me, i'm running about like a headless chicken now getting the house tidy lol, i will update you all as soon as possible, induction is at 9:30am so fingers crossed it works pretty quickly! xxx

Good luck...thinking of you xx:hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

tracy143 said:


> lollybabe2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tracy, were you tested for Gd with the other two, just wondering if that may explain size. But the most important thing is that you did deliver those 2 babies, you really do have child bearing hips
> 
> I was tested but never diagnosed with GD. Not sure if that was an oversight on the doctor's part or what. Still getting numbers way above 120. I can't even follow the dieticians diet plan for me because ANY carbs I eat send my blood glucose over. This is damn frustrating!Click to expand...

You're sticking to their plan,so you're doing your best, which is all you can do. It may mean meds are your best bet. 

Are there any carbs that are better than others? Would it be worth sticking to those for the time being and upping your fat and protein with that meal?


----------



## tracy143

The only time I have gotten consistently good numbers is 2 hours after lunch. I normally eat less than my limit of carb servings (3-4 servings which is 45-60g of carbs) and pair it with cheese and a hard boiled egg. I can't stick to eggs at every meal because I am limited to 7 a week because of cholesterol reasons. Not that I have high cholesterol but eggs contribute to it. 

I was advised to eat a protein snack before bed so I had a protein bar last night. It had 30g of protein and 22g of carbs. I am supposed to eat 2 servings of carbs at every snack so I should have had 30g of carbs for my snack. I was hoping it would help me with my bedtime reading and fasting reading in the morning. NOPE... my bedtime reading was 138 (supposed to be under 120) and my morning reading was 111 (supposed to be under 95). :dohh:

Am I doing something wrong? Am I counting things the wrong way?


----------



## madmae

I hate to say it but this is part of GD....its rotten and most of the time it just doesn't make sense.

I was told to aim for 20g's or carbs for snack time. I didn't realise it but I was just getting half of that which was causing me so many hypo problems.

Please, please don't beat yourself up about this. The thing most of us have found when dealing with GD is that what they say should work a lot of the time doesn't.....and most annoyingly if you get it to work a few weeks later it changes again.

My fasting numbers have just hit 6+ for the 2nd day in a row. I don't know if it just means I need the background insulin at night as well now or if its just to do with my nights sleep. My heartburn is now chronic and I am waking up choking on acid in the middle of the night. I have a doc's appt for weds afternoon so hopefully I can get something prescribed. Though the last few days my numbers have been high at every meal which is so annoying as I only got them into a good range for a week. I think its time to up the novorapid every meal now.

My mum said to me today....oh your starting to swell up...so I looked at my hands and she said no not your hands your arms....I had to point out to her I was putting on weight and getting fatter. I mean you can't eat cheese on toast every day without it showing eventually. The doc did warn me this would happen with insulin......roll on july when my whole life does not revolve around what can I eat and what affect will it have on me.


----------



## mightyspu

Check with your clinic that you are adding things up right. Let them know you are concerned and find out if you should be. 

My numbers were better after lunch too because I was more active then. My post dinner readings were worse because I'd flake out after dinner. If I did some chores or (if someone was able to look after Jack) go for a walk, they'd be better.


----------



## marley79

tracy - have they not talked about meds? It seems unfair if they are letting you struggle on with diet when it sounds like you would benefit from meds - sounds like u have been on diet and given it a good go - and maybe its time to call in the big guns. See what your team say.

madmae - seriously 20grams for a snack? - oh my team are rubbish. I've been working on 40grams at meal and around 10-15 for snack, no wonder I feel rubbish most of the time. What have they told u for main meals? 
I see my team tomorrow. My post breakie has been 7.8 two days running despite my cheese on toast normally working - I have no idea if this will mean insulin or not I don't mind but they always seem so non-committed to everything. Grrrr!


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> tracy - have they not talked about meds? It seems unfair if they are letting you struggle on with diet when it sounds like you would benefit from meds - sounds like u have been on diet and given it a good go - and maybe its time to call in the big guns. See what your team say.

My doctor wanted to start me on a pill a week after his office called me with the diagnosis. I had checked my BG for a week and most of them were high. I asked that he not put me on meds yet because I hadn't seen a dietician at that point. Well, I saw her last Thursday (so 4 days ago) and my numbers are still high. I had a normal level today after breakfast after eating 1/2 banana, non fat Greek yogurt, and a hard boiled egg (was 2 1/2 servings of carbs instead of the 3 I am supposed to have). My level was perfect, 108. I was going to call them this morning but seeing as how I haven't gotten a good after breakfast reading since I started testing, this was encouraging so I didn't call them. I'll call tomorrow if my numbers get high again today.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae - seriously 20grams for a snack? - oh my team are rubbish. I've been working on 40grams at meal and around 10-15 for snack, no wonder I feel rubbish most of the time. What have they told u for main meals?
> I see my team tomorrow. My post breakie has been 7.8 two days running despite my cheese on toast normally working - I have no idea if this will mean insulin or not I don't mind but they always seem so non-committed to everything. Grrrr!

Yeah.....but you have to remember I am on a shed load of insulin.....at brekky 36 of levemir and 46 of novorapid....it might be different if you're not on that much.

Well I fell asleep for half an hr this afternoon....woke up feeling hot and sweaty....tested and yey 2.4....lowest I have been this pregnancy....luckily my daughter was handy to quickly get me a bottle of lucozade and open it for me. And of course it was just before dinner so I had to then inject after food.


----------



## LisaL79

Welp, I get to join you ladies.
Was just diagnosed with GD today.
It's not really surprising since I started out pre-preg w/ PCOS, insulin resistant, AND overweight. Like everything that would increase my chances other than actually being diabetic.
Sigh, it still sucks though, but gotta take care of business now and stop eating so much junk (and ignore the cravings for it).

Curious to know... I was on metformin for a while... does metformin help at all with GD? I have an appointment tomorrow so will ask my doctor then, but just curious about it now.


----------



## lollybabe2011

madmae is your novorapid divided or is that a single dose, just confused as it seems like a high single dose, I would have thought it needs to be divided


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> madmae - seriously 20grams for a snack? - oh my team are rubbish. I've been working on 40grams at meal and around 10-15 for snack, no wonder I feel rubbish most of the time. What have they told u for main meals?
> I see my team tomorrow. My post breakie has been 7.8 two days running despite my cheese on toast normally working - I have no idea if this will mean insulin or not I don't mind but they always seem so non-committed to everything. Grrrr!
> 
> Yeah.....but you have to remember I am on a shed load of insulin.....at brekky 36 of levemir and 46 of novorapid....it might be different if you're not on that much.
> 
> Well I fell asleep for half an hr this afternoon....woke up feeling hot and sweaty....tested and yey 2.4....lowest I have been this pregnancy....luckily my daughter was handy to quickly get me a bottle of lucozade and open it for me. And of course it was just before dinner so I had to then inject after food.Click to expand...

oh good point - maybe with insulin. Wish my team told me amounts, I just rely on google searches - lol!

Tracy - yeah don't blame you not going on meds til you'd seen a dietician. Well hopefully you'll get good numbers and not need but at least you know they are ready to put you on them if needed.

Wonder how hellbunny is getitng on - lets hope she's pushing her baby out and looking forward to the first cuddle (and chocolate bar :0) )

Anyone got growth scans etc this week - I've got mine tomorrow. I went through a stage of having my scans on the same day as hellbunny and mightyspy but mightypsy had her little boy now and hellbunny induced today. 
x


----------



## lollybabe2011

Tracy, hate to say this but I think is time for meds, since you are now 31wks, I think you need to start getting this under controi, you seem to have tried with make things work with the diet


----------



## lollybabe2011

LisaL79 said:


> Welp, I get to join you ladies.
> Was just diagnosed with GD today.
> It's not really surprising since I started out pre-preg w/ PCOS, insulin resistant, AND overweight. Like everything that would increase my chances other than actually being diabetic.
> Sigh, it still sucks though, but gotta take care of business now and stop eating so much junk (and ignore the cravings for it).
> 
> Curious to know... I was on metformin for a while... does metformin help at all with GD? I have an appointment tomorrow so will ask my doctor then, but just curious about it now.

welcome,
yes it works for GD. Is the first line treatment in my hospital, if you are still not controlled then insulin is added. My consultant often say that it works alone only in mild GD, but often reduce insulin resistance and hence reduces the amount of insulin you require.
I am not on metformin though, I have only been on insulin (last preg and this), so can't tell you how effective it is.


----------



## marley79

LisaL79 said:


> Welp, I get to join you ladies.
> Was just diagnosed with GD today.
> It's not really surprising since I started out pre-preg w/ PCOS, insulin resistant, AND overweight. Like everything that would increase my chances other than actually being diabetic.
> Sigh, it still sucks though, but gotta take care of business now and stop eating so much junk (and ignore the cravings for it).
> 
> Curious to know... I was on metformin for a while... does metformin help at all with GD? I have an appointment tomorrow so will ask my doctor then, but just curious about it now.

Hi Lisa - welcome to the thread.
I'm on metformin - it has worked well for me from 12 weeks and now 34 weeks - i started on one 500mg dose with evening meal and now on maximum of 2x500mg morning and 2x500mg evening - I'm struggling to see all my numbers in range now - so I may be put on some insulin as well.
My consultants prefer to use it, if you respond to it as insulin comes with the whole hypo scenarios and metfromin doesn't cause them. Some traditional doctors don't like to use it and prefer insulin but the most update trials (from new zealand) are saying it is just as safe to use as insulin (previously was not thought to be) but it comes down to the personal preferance of the consultant you are seeing. It will depend how bad your insulin resistance is and how high your numbers are. Hopefully you can maintain good numbers on metfromin alone - you may have to up the dose as pregnancy gets later on - but if you manage on one or two tabs of metfromin now then you may be able to get to delivery slowly upping the dose without need to go to insulin or add it in. x


----------



## marley79

madmae - eeek 2.4 - must have been yuk. I had a 2.9 once and felt I was going to pass out. i had to curl up on the floor eating a banana - not sure what my 14month old thought - mummy just went slightly crazy for a while - lol! Worst thing was I'd been craving banana for weeks - and thought I'd savourone the next time I had one - but it didn't even touch the sides. The food we have to eat during a hypo would be lovely without the symptoms of the hypos. x


----------



## tracy143

lollybabe2011 said:


> Tracy, hate to say this but I think is time for meds, since you are now 31wks, I think you need to start getting this under controi, you seem to have tried with make things work with the diet

Well, I checked my lunch level and it was 109. I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich using both sugar free peanut butter and jelly on multi grain, wheat and seeded bread. It was gross.... I also had a hard boiled egg, cheese stick, and 1/2 banana. I am supposed to have 4 servings of carbs and my lunch was probably 2 servings, if that. I worry about developing ketones now because I am not getting many carbs.

Doctor mentioned pills when I first saw him but I am leaning toward insulin because it is more natural and won't cross the placenta. Any ideas on which would be better and the risks of each?

Thank you Lolly. I am sure you are right. I would much rather normalize my diet and take meds than eat nasty sugar free food all the time.


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> madmae - seriously 20grams for a snack? - oh my team are rubbish. I've been working on 40grams at meal and around 10-15 for snack, no wonder I feel rubbish most of the time. What have they told u for main meals?
> I see my team tomorrow. My post breakie has been 7.8 two days running despite my cheese on toast normally working - I have no idea if this will mean insulin or not I don't mind but they always seem so non-committed to everything. Grrrr!
> 
> Yeah.....but you have to remember I am on a shed load of insulin.....at brekky 36 of levemir and 46 of novorapid....it might be different if you're not on that much.
> 
> Well I fell asleep for half an hr this afternoon....woke up feeling hot and sweaty....tested and yey 2.4....lowest I have been this pregnancy....luckily my daughter was handy to quickly get me a bottle of lucozade and open it for me. And of course it was just before dinner so I had to then inject after food.Click to expand...
> 
> oh good point - maybe with insulin. Wish my team told me amounts, I just rely on google searches - lol!
> 
> Tracy - yeah don't blame you not going on meds til you'd seen a dietician. Well hopefully you'll get good numbers and not need but at least you know they are ready to put you on them if needed.
> 
> Wonder how hellbunny is getitng on - lets hope she's pushing her baby out and looking forward to the first cuddle (and chocolate bar :0) )
> 
> Anyone got growth scans etc this week - I've got mine tomorrow. I went through a stage of having my scans on the same day as hellbunny and mightyspy but mightypsy had her little boy now and hellbunny induced today.
> xClick to expand...

I go in for a growth scan tomorrow. Last week she measured a week ahead but her weight was only 3 lbs 1 oz. I'll post tomorrow to let you know how much she has grown.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Tracy,
There is no definate answer with your question, you really have to do a bit of research and decide what you think.

All women I know on metformin have babies with no problem.
When I was diagnosed with GD 5yrs ago, metformin was not used in pregnancy as it is known to cross placenta, so there was concern over safety.
The use of metformin started with some group of patient with Type 2 who refused to just go on insulin and prefer to stay on tablet, these women went on to have healthy normal babies.

Insulin on the other hand, have been used in pregnancy for over 20yrs, and does not cross placenta, but often time has its own issue, and baby have higher chance of been hypoglycaemic.

In my case I started insulin in last pregnancy at 24 wks, I was a UK size 8 pre pregnancy but have very strong family hx (Type 1 and Type 2), with a lot of the type II requiring insulin therapy early in diagnosis and often fine once on insulin. Once I was on insulin my control was good and baby was delivered at 39+6, 7lb 15oz

This time I decided to go straight on insulin at 17 wks, because it has a longer track record of safety, it worked for me excellently the last time, also with our family hx of insulin requirement was not convince I will do okay with metformin alone. I felt if I was still going to need the insulin, why bother with the metformin at all.

Sorry it is a long story, but I think whatever you decide should be fine.


----------



## marley79

tracy - I really don't think anyone can say if metformin or insulin is better like lolly says- it really has to be indiviudal circumstances. neither are licensed for pregnancy use and so it comes down to the fact they have been used and what the latest research says - the latest that both are considered to be far safer than high sugars. many of us don't have a choice being on either or get a choice of what medication (met or insulin) and I think for those of us that don't manage on diet alone, then its best that we don't go too much into safety facts and figures as I think it will create more anxiety for those on here that have no choice but to take either of these drugs and i really feel we need to all be positive about the treatment we are on and trust in that - plus everyone's doctors has different opinions and in the past that has created lots of anxiety for mums and can be very confusing. I personally would find it hard to hear bad press on my meds and I'm sure others will whether it is met or insulin as we can't help needing it. But you should defo do your own research and ask away with your doctors.
good luck with the scan - will be fab to see your little one again. let me know how you get on. Hope you get some good answers from your team tomorrow. I'm sorry that you haven't managed on diet to nip things easily into control but you've done amazingly well to try hard at it and its no reflection on your ability to do it or not do it - just what our bodies do. I think you'll feel more positive on meds.
I saw on hellbunny's facebook - still waiting for baby, so lets send her some eviction vibes . x


----------



## madmae

lollybabe2011 said:


> madmae is your novorapid divided or is that a single dose, just confused as it seems like a high single dose, I would have thought it needs to be divided

That's a single dose. I take 28 units at lunch and dinner. The doc is aware of how much I am on. Without it I was getting 10-13's everyday after breakfast no matter what I ate.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae - eeek 2.4 - must have been yuk. I had a 2.9 once and felt I was going to pass out. i had to curl up on the floor eating a banana - not sure what my 14month old thought - mummy just went slightly crazy for a while - lol! Worst thing was I'd been craving banana for weeks - and thought I'd savourone the next time I had one - but it didn't even touch the sides. The food we have to eat during a hypo would be lovely without the symptoms of the hypos. x

It wasn't pleasant. I was so hot and sweating big time....in fact my youngest girl came in from work and asked if I'd just had a bath as my hair was so wet. I just looked at my diary where I had written my numbers and it looks like a 5 yr old had written the numbers....so I don't think I was as with it as I thought I was.

Talking of bananas I was told by the dietician last week that a normal sized banana is good at snack time. And I must admit it has been lovely to eat them....that's the irony of todays hypo it was before dinner when I am normally quite stable and I had also had a snack. I blame food shopping.


----------



## lollybabe2011

madmae said:


> lollybabe2011 said:
> 
> 
> madmae is your novorapid divided or is that a single dose, just confused as it seems like a high single dose, I would have thought it needs to be divided
> 
> That's a single dose. I take 28 units at lunch and dinner. The doc is well aware of how much I am on. Without it I was getting 10-13's everyday after breakfast no matter what I ate.Click to expand...

madmae,
Thats fine, I just thought you were taking novorapid just in the morning (thought you were not splitting), now I understand you do take different dose at lunch and dinner. That makes sense now
We all require different doses for control, most important thing is good glucose control.
I was also curious as consultant kept telling he expects my dose to treble by term, it seems my long acting dose will be closer to yours by delivery, I seem to be going up 2 unit every 2 weeks


----------



## madmae

I was told to up mine by 2 units every 3 days until we got to good control......I said to my mum today the 6 units I started on seem such a long time ago now.


----------



## Techie

Ugh. Tired of being pregnant. Want cake. 

My blood glucose levels are still all over the place. I don't get it, I can have the exact same thing for breakfast two days in a row and by BG levels vary as much as 30 points!

To make matters even more fantastic I've had to go off my anxiety medication so the baby won't have to go through withdrawls when he's born. Does stress influence your BG that much?

Silver lining, the baby has dropped, I'm dilated to 'almost a two' and the doctor is starting me at 39 weeks. Only 21 days to go. I'm doing everything I can to start labor early though.


----------



## Lydia12

Hello everyone, I am new to the site and very happy to be here. I wrote the same post under a new topic that I created and then realized that this was the right place to post it. So I am posting here (but unfortunately I don't know how to erase the other one!)
I am 2 months pregnant and diagnosed with diabetes since week 7. 
After trying an extra careful diet for a week, my doctor started me on insulin but then another endocrinologist/diabetes specialist told me that I could fight this with a diet that he suggested. The thing is he suggested that I don't eat more than one fruit per day and no more than 3 slices of whole wheat bread per day, or something like 5 piece of baked potatoes with lunch, 1/4 cup of spaghetti at night and a slice of bread for breakfast. 
This seems to be a diet extremely low in carbs. I don't like it but if necessary I'll do it. I am just not sure if it's Ok for the baby for me to eat so little carbs. I had the impression that even with GD one must eat more carbs than that. What do you think???


----------



## madmae

I did answer in the other thread Lydia...but basically

Carbohydrates &#8211;&#8211; provide the energy you and your baby need to keep your bodies working well. About 40 to 50% of your daily calories should come from carbohydrates, including simple carbohydrates (sugar) found in fruits
and complex carbohydrates (starches) found in starchy vegetables, beans, pasta, whole-grain flours, breads and cereals. Honey or
table sugar should be limited because they provide few nutrients and lots of calories.


----------



## madmae

Techie said:


> Ugh. Tired of being pregnant. Want cake.
> 
> My blood glucose levels are still all over the place. I don't get it, I can have the exact same thing for breakfast two days in a row and by BG levels vary as much as 30 points!
> 
> To make matters even more fantastic I've had to go off my anxiety medication so the baby won't have to go through withdrawls when he's born. Does stress influence your BG that much?
> 
> Silver lining, the baby has dropped, I'm dilated to 'almost a two' and the doctor is starting me at 39 weeks. Only 21 days to go. I'm doing everything I can to start labor early though.

When I have been stressed I do notice a difference. If I don't sleep well I also notice it makes my sugars higher. The weather can also affect numbers. It is a nightmare.

I used to have the same thing for breakfast and also noticed a wide variety of numbers...there's no logic to it.


----------



## Doodar

I agree, I can have the same thing for breakfast everyday and get completely different numbers everyday.

I was told I must have at least 5 portions of fruit and veg a day, dont think I'd get by on 1 piece of fruit. Most of my snacks are fruit. Like Madmae says you need carbs to provide energy and I was told in no way to cut out carbs because its isn't good. As long as your protein intake is higher than carbs.

My insulin has upped every few days too, nurse and consultant said this is perfectly normal because GD gets harder to control the further along in pregnancy. I'm on metformin and Novomix started out on 6 units and I'm now on 16 in the morning and 18 in the evening. I'm guessing it will be upped again tomorow, transmitted my numbers tonight and she reads them tomorrow morning. My breakfast numbers have always been a problem it doesnt matter what I eat they are always above what they should be. I don't stress about it anymore, I've accepted that I'm on meds and if thats what is takes to control this then so be it. I think once you accept it, things become so much easier. I don't think I will ever have perfect control over it, like madmae says everything can affect your numbers from lack of sleep to the weather.

Madmae- wow 2.4 I start to go at around 3.9 and thats bad enough, can't imagine going that low. You poor thing good job your daughter was around to help out. Do you recognise hypo symptoms yourself? I do I know when one is coming and I can do something about it. There has only been one time when my numbers were verging on 4 and I didn't have any symptoms, now that scared me, whether I would of had any symptoms if they had dropped lower I dont know, but I didnt take any chances even though I wasn't hungry I had to eat something for peace of mind.


----------



## madmae

If I am at 3.8 I get shaky hands...in fact I have started to recognise the tingling before the shaking now. The doc did say the other day that its common when you go that low not to have recognisable symptoms and that I should try and remember how I felt after I go that low. He said to watch out for yawning, confusion and inability to think.....I was asleep so didn't have any of that. The only reason I thought to test when I woke up was because of how sweaty I was....I'd read somewhere about people hypoing in their sleep and the only symptom they had was waking up sweating profusely. 

I'm much the same in that if I suspect I am getting low now I'll have a quick snack....yesterday dinner was delayed and my hands felt tingly and I just couldn't bring myself to test yet again so I ate instead and after 5 mins my hands felt normal again.

Not that I am paranoid or anything but in our car we carry water and lucozade and in my bag I carry lucozade, glucose sweets and cereal bars....my bag is starting to weigh a bit now.


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> tracy - I really don't think anyone can say if metformin or insulin is better like lolly says- it really has to be indiviudal circumstances. neither are licensed for pregnancy use and so it comes down to the fact they have been used and what the latest research says - the latest that both are considered to be far safer than high sugars. many of us don't have a choice being on either or get a choice of what medication (met or insulin) and I think for those of us that don't manage on diet alone, then its best that we don't go too much into safety facts and figures as I think it will create more anxiety for those on here that have no choice but to take either of these drugs and i really feel we need to all be positive about the treatment we are on and trust in that - plus everyone's doctors has different opinions and in the past that has created lots of anxiety for mums and can be very confusing. I personally would find it hard to hear bad press on my meds and I'm sure others will whether it is met or insulin as we can't help needing it. But you should defo do your own research and ask away with your doctors.
> good luck with the scan - will be fab to see your little one again. let me know how you get on. Hope you get some good answers from your team tomorrow. I'm sorry that you haven't managed on diet to nip things easily into control but you've done amazingly well to try hard at it and its no reflection on your ability to do it or not do it - just what our bodies do. I think you'll feel more positive on meds.
> I saw on hellbunny's facebook - still waiting for baby, so lets send her some eviction vibes . x

I didn't mean to cause any anxiety and my doctor hasn't said that I have a choice. It's my body which means I always have a choice in what I take. If he wants to put me on pills then I want to know why that choice is better than insulin and vice versa. It's only right that I know exactly what I am doing to my body and my baby. If I don't agree with one method, I would ask that he allow me the other.


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> I was told to up mine by 2 units every 3 days until we got to good control......I said to my mum today the 6 units I started on seem such a long time ago now.

I know what you mean. i can't beleive how small the meds were when i started out - compared to now - seems like I've been pregnant for 2 years - lol!


----------



## Doodar

Same here I always have a cereal bar in my bag and some glucose tablets. I might try out double snacking to try and prevent the hypos instead of one snack in-between meals I might go for two spread out say an hour apart and see how I feel. I think the key is to try and keep sugars on an even keel and not let them dip and jump. I tend to wait until I feel hungry before having my snacks so I guess my sugar is dropping and then when I eat it's shooting up again causing ups and downs. If I try and snack more then maybe it might stay a bit more even.


----------



## marley79

Techie said:


> Ugh. Tired of being pregnant. Want cake.
> 
> My blood glucose levels are still all over the place. I don't get it, I can have the exact same thing for breakfast two days in a row and by BG levels vary as much as 30 points!
> 
> To make matters even more fantastic I've had to go off my anxiety medication so the baby won't have to go through withdrawls when he's born. Does stress influence your BG that much?
> 
> Silver lining, the baby has dropped, I'm dilated to 'almost a two' and the doctor is starting me at 39 weeks. Only 21 days to go. I'm doing everything I can to start labor early though.

Hi techie
are you planning to breastfeed. I take other meds too for other med issues and carried on at a minimal dose and then I breastfed my daughter straight away - they were okayed to bf on and it meant she was getting little bits in the milk and so didn't suffer withdrawl and over time as she fed less she got less (though only about 2% of med came into milk). 
Great news baby dropped aand things are starting to happen. not long - that is so cool! :0)


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> tracy - I really don't think anyone can say if metformin or insulin is better like lolly says- it really has to be indiviudal circumstances. neither are licensed for pregnancy use and so it comes down to the fact they have been used and what the latest research says - the latest that both are considered to be far safer than high sugars. many of us don't have a choice being on either or get a choice of what medication (met or insulin) and I think for those of us that don't manage on diet alone, then its best that we don't go too much into safety facts and figures as I think it will create more anxiety for those on here that have no choice but to take either of these drugs and i really feel we need to all be positive about the treatment we are on and trust in that - plus everyone's doctors has different opinions and in the past that has created lots of anxiety for mums and can be very confusing. I personally would find it hard to hear bad press on my meds and I'm sure others will whether it is met or insulin as we can't help needing it. But you should defo do your own research and ask away with your doctors.
> good luck with the scan - will be fab to see your little one again. let me know how you get on. Hope you get some good answers from your team tomorrow. I'm sorry that you haven't managed on diet to nip things easily into control but you've done amazingly well to try hard at it and its no reflection on your ability to do it or not do it - just what our bodies do. I think you'll feel more positive on meds.
> I saw on hellbunny's facebook - still waiting for baby, so lets send her some eviction vibes . x
> 
> I didn't mean to cause any anxiety and my doctor hasn't said that I have a choice. It's my body which means I always have a choice in what I take. If he wants to put me on pills then I want to know why that choice is better than insulin and vice versa. It's only right that I know exactly what I am doing to my body and my baby. If I don't agree with one method, I would ask that he allow me the other.Click to expand...

Good luck in your research - its a sensible approach. It was more i don't think we should go into discussion on here why someone's particular insulin etc could be 'bad' or their 'metformin' as they have to take it and we must respect that people have been on it for months and it was a hard decision for them at the time and wouldn't want to create anxiety in those that have come to terms with using meds and are looking forwards to delivery etc now. But what you are asking the doctors is absolutely right and sensible. good luck. x


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Same here I always have a cereal bar in my bag and some glucose tablets. I might try out double snacking to try and prevent the hypos instead of one snack in-between meals I might go for two spread out say an hour apart and see how I feel. I think the key is to try and keep sugars on an even keel and not let them dip and jump. I tend to wait until I feel hungry before having my snacks so I guess my sugar is dropping and then when I eat it's shooting up again causing ups and downs. If I try and snack more then maybe it might stay a bit more even.

I'm tempted to try the glucose sweets things but worried I'll then shoot the other way and then hypo later in the day - also wondered if we can take them in labour?

the ups and downs are the hardest. grrrrrrrrr evil gd!!!


----------



## Doodar

I've been told to take them in, they are on my list so I guess there alright to take during labour. Although not quite sure why I've been told to take them because I'm having a section lol


----------



## Chellngaz

Morning all,
Hopefully will get an induction date today at my appointment but was just wondering what you have been told to take in for during labour. At our antenatal classes we were told lots of carbs and isotonic ku assed to keep energy levels up but I'm guessing now I've been diagnosed with GD all tha it a big no no?
Thanks


----------



## Lydia12

Thank you for your responses! I thought that what the doc suggested was too little carbs and that it wasn't normal. 
So I guess I 'll go back to a higher carb diet and insulin again.
I too had awful downs that one week I was on insulin. Once it got to 38 and I merely made it to a kiosk nearby to buy a juice. The thing is after a juice and a banana it got to 130!! It's very hard to keep these numbers even. And am I so frustrated that my GD started soooo early on in my pregnancy!
Is nice to have found you guys


----------



## Lydia12

I have one more question by the way. I have read that walking helps a lot to reduce high numbers. So I take a 30 minute walk after eating a meal that contains pasta, etc. what dither rest of you do as way to decrease your numbers after eating? (walking,drinking kefir, vinegar in your salad?) or none of that works once you're really into GD?


----------



## madmae

I don't do anything now. Walking is just to painful and when I did do it it had little affect on my sugars.

Chell good luck for today...fingers crossed you get that date.

Well for the 3rd time in a row my fasting numbers have been above 6.....I'm back at the diabetes clinic on the 24th so I am guessing if it continues it'll be levemir in the evening for me as well.


----------



## TTC36

I can offer you some resources around the metformin (and to some extent, glyburide) versus insulin approach if you are interested!

I was diagnosed with GD and met with an endocrinologist (and dietitian and nursing team) that I found to be grossly inadequate in terms of addressing my need and desire to make an informed decision around treatment (I failed the OGTT based on one number - fasting - which was outside normal range by .1. My M/W later told me that one year ago, when the threshold numbers were different, I wouldn't have even been diagnosed). Once I met with a new team (in fact, a clinic with a research mandate that strictly deals with women with diabetes in pregnancy) I was vastly reassured, even though I didn't get the treatment option I wanted (metformin and glyburide are not approved for use in pregnancy in Canada, so I was forced to start using a small dose of insulin before meals). This team printed off lots of interesting literature for me though, some of which you may be able to track down.

Probably the most important recent study on metformin versus insulin treatment for GD is the MiG study out of New Zealand (Rowan et al, 2008), which looked at roughly 750 women who were randomly assigned into treatment with either insulin or metformin. Keeping in mind that metformin can cross the placental barrier (which is the main reason why oral treatments for insulin insensitivity are avoided in pregnant women), the study found that outcomes were similar (in other words, when GD is well managed with either metformin OR insulin, women and infants essentially don't suffer any ill effects), and interestingly, those taking metformin were less likely to have babies with hypoglycemia at birth (metformin is significantly less likely to trigger the hypo/hyper sugar swings that insulin can). A follow up study by the same researchers (Mig TOFU) looked at offspring of women in the first study (at 2 years old) to see if there were any ill effects of taking metformin - they found a slightly different pattern of fat deposition, which they interpreted as a good thing (they concluded that there was no difference between insulin treated and metformin treated children, including no difference in terms of insulin resistance). 

A more recent article by Hyler et al (Metformin treatment for gestational diabetes) also paints a favourable picture of metformin use, and addresses insulin). It highlights that compliance is higher with metformin (easier to take a pill), and weight gain in mothers and infants was lower in the metformin group.

Perhaps the most seminal research work done on GD is the HAPO study (Hyperglycemia and Adverse Pregnancy Outcomes - many authors, but published in the New England Journal of Medicine). It looked at about 25,000 women and tested their blood sugar levels at 24-28 weeks, and then tracked outcomes (a small number of women were unblinded in the study when their BS levels were found to be quite high and likely indicative of a preexisting issue with diabetes). I found some really interesting information in this paper. 
- The average BS levels for pregnant women are actually lower than those found in the 'normal' population (which actually makes it a little clearer in terms of why there is so much pressure to drive those numbers down):
-------Fasting - 70-80mmol/3.9-4.4
-------1 hour after meal - 110-120mmol/6.1-6.7
-------2 hours after meal - 100-110mmol/5.5-6.1

- Negative outcomes basically scale proportionately to glucose controls. In other words, the less control, the more likely one is to suffer adverse outcomes (macrosomia, jaundice, hypoglycemia in new born, shoulder dystocia, etc). These conclusions were supported by research done in the clinic I am attending; after looking at 250 women whose glucose levels were stabilized and 'tightly controlled', they found absolutely no increased risks associated with GD compared to regular pregnant women. In other words, no increased risk of stillbirth, birth trauma, over or undersized babies, etc). 

- Many of the typical risks associated with GD were significantly more associated with high after meal numbers than with high fasting numbers.

- THis is found vastly reassuring: there were NO clear risks of perinatal deaths (stillbirths) associated with increasing glucose levels. THe risk of stillbirth based on the study was less than 1% (which I believe is basically the same as that faced by the non-GD population). This isn't to say that poorly managed GD carries no risk of this - but it is by no means a foregone conclusion that this diagnosis invites the litany of risks often used to compel compliance.

At any rate, I've crept out of lurking and written another novel! If you want any more information on the academic literature, I have a bunch of other articles that address GD more generally, that speak to the changing threshold numbers for diagnosis and control (which is pretty controversial still), etc. Ultimately, the literature seems to support treatment that brings glucose numbers into or close to the normal range for pregnant women and keeps it there (either diet and exercise or medication). Metformin is commonly used in some places (apparently for over 40 years in Africa, where as you can imagine, the costs/logistics of administering insulin would be profoundly prohibitive), but has only recently been getting attention from the research community here. A *final* legitimate point a lot of doctors point to is that there is just a lack of long term research on metformin use, while insulin has an abundance of it. As my doc pointed out, it could be the case that in 5-10 years, metformin is the primary, front line approach to treatment....once the research catches up.

I do think (and really relate here) that it is wise to look at the diagnosis, risks associated with it and the various treatments, and empower yourself so you choose what works for you. Based on some of the potential interventions treatment can incite, it is worth pushing for what you want (I was VERY glad that I changed endocrinologists). I've also found that looking past the scary risks you read about and into the 'numbers' as it were, has actually made me less terrified and more confident about the choices I am making. 

Let me know if you want to be firehosed with any more information! And best of luck! 

:)




tracy143 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> tracy - I really don't think anyone can say if metformin or insulin is better like lolly says- it really has to be indiviudal circumstances. neither are licensed for pregnancy use and so it comes down to the fact they have been used and what the latest research says - the latest that both are considered to be far safer than high sugars. many of us don't have a choice being on either or get a choice of what medication (met or insulin) and I think for those of us that don't manage on diet alone, then its best that we don't go too much into safety facts and figures as I think it will create more anxiety for those on here that have no choice but to take either of these drugs and i really feel we need to all be positive about the treatment we are on and trust in that - plus everyone's doctors has different opinions and in the past that has created lots of anxiety for mums and can be very confusing. I personally would find it hard to hear bad press on my meds and I'm sure others will whether it is met or insulin as we can't help needing it. But you should defo do your own research and ask away with your doctors.
> good luck with the scan - will be fab to see your little one again. let me know how you get on. Hope you get some good answers from your team tomorrow. I'm sorry that you haven't managed on diet to nip things easily into control but you've done amazingly well to try hard at it and its no reflection on your ability to do it or not do it - just what our bodies do. I think you'll feel more positive on meds.
> I saw on hellbunny's facebook - still waiting for baby, so lets send her some eviction vibes . x
> 
> I didn't mean to cause any anxiety and my doctor hasn't said that I have a choice. It's my body which means I always have a choice in what I take. If he wants to put me on pills then I want to know why that choice is better than insulin and vice versa. It's only right that I know exactly what I am doing to my body and my baby. If I don't agree with one method, I would ask that he allow me the other.Click to expand...


----------



## marley79

TTC36 said:


> I can offer you some resources around the metformin (and to some extent, glyburide) versus insulin approach if you are interested!
> 
> I was diagnosed with GD and met with an endocrinologist (and dietitian and nursing team) that I found to be grossly inadequate in terms of addressing my need and desire to make an informed decision around treatment (I failed the OGTT based on one number - fasting - which was outside normal range by .1. My M/W later told me that one year ago, when the threshold numbers were different, I wouldn't have even been diagnosed). Once I met with a new team (in fact, a clinic with a research mandate that strictly deals with women with diabetes in pregnancy) I was vastly reassured, even though I didn't get the treatment option I wanted (metformin and glyburide are not approved for use in pregnancy in Canada, so I was forced to start using a small dose of insulin before meals). This team printed off lots of interesting literature for me though, some of which you may be able to track down.
> 
> Probably the most important recent study on metformin versus insulin treatment for GD is the MiG study out of New Zealand (Rowan et al, 2008), which looked at roughly 750 women who were randomly assigned into treatment with either insulin or metformin. Keeping in mind that metformin can cross the placental barrier (which is the main reason why oral treatments for insulin insensitivity are avoided in pregnant women), the study found that outcomes were similar (in other words, when GD is well managed with either metformin OR insulin, women and infants essentially don't suffer any ill effects), and interestingly, those taking metformin were less likely to have babies with hypoglycemia at birth (metformin is significantly less likely to trigger the hypo/hyper sugar swings that insulin can). A follow up study by the same researchers (Mig TOFU) looked at offspring of women in the first study (at 2 years old) to see if there were any ill effects of taking metformin - they found a slightly different pattern of fat deposition, which they interpreted as a good thing (they concluded that there was no difference between insulin treated and metformin treated children, including no difference in terms of insulin resistance).
> 
> A more recent article by Hyler et al (Metformin treatment for gestational diabetes) also paints a favourable picture of metformin use, and addresses insulin). It highlights that compliance is higher with metformin (easier to take a pill), and weight gain in mothers and infants was lower in the metformin group.
> 
> Perhaps the most seminal research work done on GD is the HAPO study (Hyperglycemia and Adverse Pregnancy Outcomes - many authors, but published in the New England Journal of Medicine). It looked at about 25,000 women and tested their blood sugar levels at 24-28 weeks, and then tracked outcomes (a small number of women were unblinded in the study when their BS levels were found to be quite high and likely indicative of a preexisting issue with diabetes). I found some really interesting information in this paper.
> - The average BS levels for pregnant women are actually lower than those found in the 'normal' population (which actually makes it a little clearer in terms of why there is so much pressure to drive those numbers down):
> -------Fasting - 70-80mmol/3.9-4.4
> -------1 hour after meal - 110-120mmol/6.1-6.7
> -------2 hours after meal - 100-110mmol/5.5-6.1
> 
> - Negative outcomes basically scale proportionately to glucose controls. In other words, the less control, the more likely one is to suffer adverse outcomes (macrosomia, jaundice, hypoglycemia in new born, shoulder dystocia, etc). These conclusions were supported by research done in the clinic I am attending; after looking at 250 women whose glucose levels were stabilized and 'tightly controlled', they found absolutely no increased risks associated with GD compared to regular pregnant women. In other words, no increased risk of stillbirth, birth trauma, over or undersized babies, etc).
> 
> - Many of the typical risks associated with GD were significantly more associated with high after meal numbers than with high fasting numbers.
> 
> - THis is found vastly reassuring: there were NO clear risks of perinatal deaths (stillbirths) associated with increasing glucose levels. THe risk of stillbirth based on the study was less than 1% (which I believe is basically the same as that faced by the non-GD population). This isn't to say that poorly managed GD carries no risk of this - but it is by no means a foregone conclusion that this diagnosis invites the litany of risks often used to compel compliance.
> 
> At any rate, I've crept out of lurking and written another novel! If you want any more information on the academic literature, I have a bunch of other articles that address GD more generally, that speak to the changing threshold numbers for diagnosis and control (which is pretty controversial still), etc. Ultimately, the literature seems to support treatment that brings glucose numbers into or close to the normal range for pregnant women and keeps it there (either diet and exercise or medication). Metformin is commonly used in some places (apparently for over 40 years in Africa, where as you can imagine, the costs/logistics of administering insulin would be profoundly prohibitive), but has only recently been getting attention from the research community here. A *final* legitimate point a lot of doctors point to is that there is just a lack of long term research on metformin use, while insulin has an abundance of it. As my doc pointed out, it could be the case that in 5-10 years, metformin is the primary, front line approach to treatment....once the research catches up.
> 
> I do think (and really relate here) that it is wise to look at the diagnosis, risks associated with it and the various treatments, and empower yourself so you choose what works for you. Based on some of the potential interventions treatment can incite, it is worth pushing for what you want (I was VERY glad that I changed endocrinologists). I've also found that looking past the scary risks you read about and into the 'numbers' as it were, has actually made me less terrified and more confident about the choices I am making.
> 
> Let me know if you want to be firehosed with any more information! And best of luck!
> 
> :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> tracy - I really don't think anyone can say if metformin or insulin is better like lolly says- it really has to be indiviudal circumstances. neither are licensed for pregnancy use and so it comes down to the fact they have been used and what the latest research says - the latest that both are considered to be far safer than high sugars. many of us don't have a choice being on either or get a choice of what medication (met or insulin) and I think for those of us that don't manage on diet alone, then its best that we don't go too much into safety facts and figures as I think it will create more anxiety for those on here that have no choice but to take either of these drugs and i really feel we need to all be positive about the treatment we are on and trust in that - plus everyone's doctors has different opinions and in the past that has created lots of anxiety for mums and can be very confusing. I personally would find it hard to hear bad press on my meds and I'm sure others will whether it is met or insulin as we can't help needing it. But you should defo do your own research and ask away with your doctors.
> good luck with the scan - will be fab to see your little one again. let me know how you get on. Hope you get some good answers from your team tomorrow. I'm sorry that you haven't managed on diet to nip things easily into control but you've done amazingly well to try hard at it and its no reflection on your ability to do it or not do it - just what our bodies do. I think you'll feel more positive on meds.
> I saw on hellbunny's facebook - still waiting for baby, so lets send her some eviction vibes . x
> 
> I didn't mean to cause any anxiety and my doctor hasn't said that I have a choice. It's my body which means I always have a choice in what I take. If he wants to put me on pills then I want to know why that choice is better than insulin and vice versa. It's only right that I know exactly what I am doing to my body and my baby. If I don't agree with one method, I would ask that he allow me the other.Click to expand...Click to expand...

I was terrified of reading this - but very positive research. I think all will find it reasuuring.


----------



## marley79

doodar - I was told I'll be on a glucose drip during labour and not allowed to eat or drink. However, I'm am likely to end up in section so maybe thats why. When I had my section last time - they made me fast from 10pm night before and didn't give me anything until after section at 10am. But don't think that was right as they didn't even monitor my sugar levels. I'll be doing it myself if they fail to this time and sneaking in some lucozade/sweets to make sure numbers between 4 and 7 for delivery. I'd be interested to hear what they advice you when they do. x


----------



## marley79

Lydia - I know how you feel. I was diagnosed at 12 weeks gestation and it has felt so very very long. last time I was diagnosed at 34 weeks and that was hard but this has been a whole new thing. I don't do any real formal exercise after eating either. I do have a 14month old so I'm constantly moving after her but I don't conciously do anything to try help my numbers. I find if i do i get more tired and need to eat more, so for me it becomes a vicious circle. However, others have done post food walks etc or hoovering and found that helps - so go for whatever feels comfortable for you - just don't push any exercise too much to help with numbers. let the meds do the work and maybe do a little to help lighten the load. xxx


----------



## marley79

Chell- good luck for today. let us know how you get on getting your induction date - go girl and don't let them sidetrack you.

tracy - good luck with scan today. Hope she's in a nice growth range.

I'm feeling nervous about finding out how much this one has grown - fingers crossed. x


----------



## Doodar

TTC36 very interesting read, thanks for taking the time to post that :thumbup: I'm sure it will offer reassurance to those taking medication. 

My consultant said to me in simplest terms, imagine your baby swimming about in a load of sugar instead of amniotic fluid, it was a no brainer really. For me the risks of taking meds to control that far outweigh the risks of not controlling it and struggling with diet alone. 

Marley they are admitting me the night before section to put me on insulin and glucose drip and do a sliding scale, nil by mouth from midnight so I'm not quite sure why they advised I take the glucose tablets with me. I'm there next week for final apt so I'll ask then and let you know :thumbup:

Hope the rest of you ladies are good and enjoying this fabulous sunshine :happydance: grabbing a bit of vitamin D while I can :haha:


----------



## Chellngaz

Fingers crossed LO not growing to big Marley x


----------



## marley79

Hi all -I hope cherry doesn't mind me posting but just seen on facebook that she has had her little boy. Hopefully she will update on here when she can. He is 4lb9oz, so far so good. I think she was about 32/33 weeks. So massive congrats and hugs to Mum and baby Finley. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## madmae

Yeah I saw on FB she'd had her Finley....big congrats to her.

To anyone who didn't see it purely by co-incidence a lot of our little lads are called or to be called Finley/Fin


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Yeah I saw on FB she'd had her Finley....big congrats to her.
> 
> To anyone who didn't see it purely by co-incidence a lot of our little lads are called or to be called Finley/Fin


...So all the Fin/Finleys - Cherry, Mightyspy, hellbunny, madmae and me (if this one is a boy). Any more little Fins on the way?


----------



## mightyspu

Fin is an awesome name :) 

Congrats Cherry!


----------



## Doodar

We haven't got any names lined up yet and with only 3 weeks to go I'm starting fear this lo will be nameless lol

Maybe I should follow the GD trend and go with Finley if it's a boy :haha:


----------



## Doodar

Congrats Cherry on your little boys arrival :hugs: welcome to the world Fin :cloud9:


----------



## mightyspu

The more the merrier!


----------



## madmae

Just got back from my ante natal appt. The midwife couldn't even feel Finley she thinks he's oblique but can't be sure....good job I have the growth scan next week. I am a few days shy of 31 weeks and my fundal height was 36....again thank god for the growth scan next week. I am back in another 3 weeks.


----------



## tracy143

TTC36 said:


> I can offer you some resources around the metformin (and to some extent, glyburide) versus insulin approach if you are interested!
> 
> I was diagnosed with GD and met with an endocrinologist (and dietitian and nursing team) that I found to be grossly inadequate in terms of addressing my need and desire to make an informed decision around treatment (I failed the OGTT based on one number - fasting - which was outside normal range by .1. My M/W later told me that one year ago, when the threshold numbers were different, I wouldn't have even been diagnosed). Once I met with a new team (in fact, a clinic with a research mandate that strictly deals with women with diabetes in pregnancy) I was vastly reassured, even though I didn't get the treatment option I wanted (metformin and glyburide are not approved for use in pregnancy in Canada, so I was forced to start using a small dose of insulin before meals). This team printed off lots of interesting literature for me though, some of which you may be able to track down.
> 
> Probably the most important recent study on metformin versus insulin treatment for GD is the MiG study out of New Zealand (Rowan et al, 2008), which looked at roughly 750 women who were randomly assigned into treatment with either insulin or metformin. Keeping in mind that metformin can cross the placental barrier (which is the main reason why oral treatments for insulin insensitivity are avoided in pregnant women), the study found that outcomes were similar (in other words, when GD is well managed with either metformin OR insulin, women and infants essentially don't suffer any ill effects), and interestingly, those taking metformin were less likely to have babies with hypoglycemia at birth (metformin is significantly less likely to trigger the hypo/hyper sugar swings that insulin can). A follow up study by the same researchers (Mig TOFU) looked at offspring of women in the first study (at 2 years old) to see if there were any ill effects of taking metformin - they found a slightly different pattern of fat deposition, which they interpreted as a good thing (they concluded that there was no difference between insulin treated and metformin treated children, including no difference in terms of insulin resistance).
> 
> A more recent article by Hyler et al (Metformin treatment for gestational diabetes) also paints a favourable picture of metformin use, and addresses insulin). It highlights that compliance is higher with metformin (easier to take a pill), and weight gain in mothers and infants was lower in the metformin group.
> 
> Perhaps the most seminal research work done on GD is the HAPO study (Hyperglycemia and Adverse Pregnancy Outcomes - many authors, but published in the New England Journal of Medicine). It looked at about 25,000 women and tested their blood sugar levels at 24-28 weeks, and then tracked outcomes (a small number of women were unblinded in the study when their BS levels were found to be quite high and likely indicative of a preexisting issue with diabetes). I found some really interesting information in this paper.
> - The average BS levels for pregnant women are actually lower than those found in the 'normal' population (which actually makes it a little clearer in terms of why there is so much pressure to drive those numbers down):
> -------Fasting - 70-80mmol/3.9-4.4
> -------1 hour after meal - 110-120mmol/6.1-6.7
> -------2 hours after meal - 100-110mmol/5.5-6.1
> 
> - Negative outcomes basically scale proportionately to glucose controls. In other words, the less control, the more likely one is to suffer adverse outcomes (macrosomia, jaundice, hypoglycemia in new born, shoulder dystocia, etc). These conclusions were supported by research done in the clinic I am attending; after looking at 250 women whose glucose levels were stabilized and 'tightly controlled', they found absolutely no increased risks associated with GD compared to regular pregnant women. In other words, no increased risk of stillbirth, birth trauma, over or undersized babies, etc).
> 
> - Many of the typical risks associated with GD were significantly more associated with high after meal numbers than with high fasting numbers.
> 
> - THis is found vastly reassuring: there were NO clear risks of perinatal deaths (stillbirths) associated with increasing glucose levels. THe risk of stillbirth based on the study was less than 1% (which I believe is basically the same as that faced by the non-GD population). This isn't to say that poorly managed GD carries no risk of this - but it is by no means a foregone conclusion that this diagnosis invites the litany of risks often used to compel compliance.
> 
> At any rate, I've crept out of lurking and written another novel! If you want any more information on the academic literature, I have a bunch of other articles that address GD more generally, that speak to the changing threshold numbers for diagnosis and control (which is pretty controversial still), etc. Ultimately, the literature seems to support treatment that brings glucose numbers into or close to the normal range for pregnant women and keeps it there (either diet and exercise or medication). Metformin is commonly used in some places (apparently for over 40 years in Africa, where as you can imagine, the costs/logistics of administering insulin would be profoundly prohibitive), but has only recently been getting attention from the research community here. A *final* legitimate point a lot of doctors point to is that there is just a lack of long term research on metformin use, while insulin has an abundance of it. As my doc pointed out, it could be the case that in 5-10 years, metformin is the primary, front line approach to treatment....once the research catches up.
> 
> I do think (and really relate here) that it is wise to look at the diagnosis, risks associated with it and the various treatments, and empower yourself so you choose what works for you. Based on some of the potential interventions treatment can incite, it is worth pushing for what you want (I was VERY glad that I changed endocrinologists). I've also found that looking past the scary risks you read about and into the 'numbers' as it were, has actually made me less terrified and more confident about the choices I am making.
> 
> Let me know if you want to be firehosed with any more information! And best of luck!
> 
> :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> tracy - I really don't think anyone can say if metformin or insulin is better like lolly says- it really has to be indiviudal circumstances. neither are licensed for pregnancy use and so it comes down to the fact they have been used and what the latest research says - the latest that both are considered to be far safer than high sugars. many of us don't have a choice being on either or get a choice of what medication (met or insulin) and I think for those of us that don't manage on diet alone, then its best that we don't go too much into safety facts and figures as I think it will create more anxiety for those on here that have no choice but to take either of these drugs and i really feel we need to all be positive about the treatment we are on and trust in that - plus everyone's doctors has different opinions and in the past that has created lots of anxiety for mums and can be very confusing. I personally would find it hard to hear bad press on my meds and I'm sure others will whether it is met or insulin as we can't help needing it. But you should defo do your own research and ask away with your doctors.
> good luck with the scan - will be fab to see your little one again. let me know how you get on. Hope you get some good answers from your team tomorrow. I'm sorry that you haven't managed on diet to nip things easily into control but you've done amazingly well to try hard at it and its no reflection on your ability to do it or not do it - just what our bodies do. I think you'll feel more positive on meds.
> I saw on hellbunny's facebook - still waiting for baby, so lets send her some eviction vibes . x
> 
> I didn't mean to cause any anxiety and my doctor hasn't said that I have a choice. It's my body which means I always have a choice in what I take. If he wants to put me on pills then I want to know why that choice is better than insulin and vice versa. It's only right that I know exactly what I am doing to my body and my baby. If I don't agree with one method, I would ask that he allow me the other.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Wow, thank you for the information! I didn't find it long winded at all. I am very appreciative of the time and effort it took to write this. I hope I make a good decision and will be calling my doctor today. I would really like to talk to my dietician first (I had a salad last night that put my numbers to 129...) but if she doesn't return my call then I'll go ahead and talk to my doctor.


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> Chell- good luck for today. let us know how you get on getting your induction date - go girl and don't let them sidetrack you.
> 
> tracy - good luck with scan today. Hope she's in a nice growth range.
> 
> I'm feeling nervous about finding out how much this one has grown - fingers crossed. x

Good luck Marley!! I'll be thinking of you. Post when you can.


----------



## Chellngaz

Well they are extremely happy with my diet control and no meds for me.my induction date is 29th May. Poppy's due date. If my numbers start going up I need to contact them and the will bring it forward.


----------



## hakunamatata

Let me start off by saying that the baby is fine - she's moving regularly and heartbeat is 164. However, she's actually small for this far along in the pregnancy (18th percentile), and her fluids are low. She's also breech, even though she had been head down as of a few weeks ago. Being breech in and of itself wouldn't be too big an issue as I could go to an appointment in which they'd hook me up to an external monitor and they'd do their poking and prodding to get her in the right position. But being that her fluid is low, they can't do that. Apparently if there's not enough fluid, it creates too much friction and they can't risk trying to flip her around.

So what does this all mean? First it means that I go back to the doctor's tomorrow. A doctor, not a midwife. I'm not exactly sure what they'll be doing tomorrow, but there are a couple of possible outcomes. If she remains breech and fluids are so low that they can't turn her around, they will schedule a c section around week 37 or 38. If she flips, I might still have a regular birth. I also have to increase my water consumption. I drink 1 liter a day now as it is, but I'm increasing that now to at least 1.5 liters. I've also been advised to stay out of work until Monday (definitely not sad about that at all.) 

It's really a day-by-day thing right now. I really just have to go with the flow. She may or may not be here early. I may or may not need a c section. It's all completely up in the air.

Why is this happening? Even though my numbers have been fine, low fluid and small size can be a result of the GD. But the midwife (I saw Warm & Fuzzy today, yay!) said that I did absolutely nothing wrong, that I've been doing everything right, and to not blame myself.


----------



## mightyspu

Great news Chell!

And Hakuna, I'm pleased that lo is ultimately fine, but sorry that everything is so up in the air. Only time will tell I suppose! Hope it all works well for you.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Chell glad you got the date sorted and all is fine.
Hakunamatata - growth on 18th centile is okay, yes slightly smaller than average but still well within normal. Can you drink a bit more and keep the fluid up, and rest just to see if it helps a bit.
Personally I drink at least 2l a day pregnant or not, just love water. 
But whatever happens you did not do anything wrong.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madmae, I understand what you mean about the fact that it seems like ages sinces you were started on the lower dose. I was actually started on 2 units of lantus, as he was writing the script I was laughing in my mind because from the last time I knew 2 unit was not going to reach anything


----------



## lollybabe2011

Tracy and marley best of luck with the scan


----------



## marley79

Well good news for my check up today. Had bloods taken to check for obstetric cholestasis (because I've been getting very itchy). They were fab, took bloods straight away and rushed them through and I had them back by the time I left - all normal. Went on monitor and little one had hiccups - was really cute! I took my hypnobirthing cd and totally chilled out sat in a recliner with curtain round and eyemask on was bliss! Then had scan and great news baby's head and abdomen are now 50th percentile (was 70th last time) so this is encouraging news for my vbac. Femur is massive at 90th percentile but my hubby is very tall and so is my little girl. Weight 5lb2
head down.
At clinic happy with my numbers - so staying away from insulin at pres (again good news for potential vbac) will stay on meds as is for now.
Date for induction - 17th June (father's day). I will go in the evening and have a balloon cathether inserted into my cervix (this is instead of pessaries to open up the cervix due to my previous c-section). It will be left in for 24hours unless I start labour before. i will stay in hospital and it will either fall out when I reach 4cm (hopefully on my own). If no change at 24hours it will be taken out and if baby's head is far enough down they will break my waters - hopefully inducing labour. I may be allowed a little bit of the drip but will wait and see and if no sign of established labour tues morning I will be in for section.
Feeling positive that I am giving vbac best shot - if its c-sec then at least I know I tried. 
Seeing this baby's growth though shows what a difference meds make, last time I was uncontrolled undiagnosed and c-section due to 97th percentile. so different.

xx

Chell - great news, and whippeee you have a date :0)
Hakuna - sorry to hear its a bit up in the air but main thing is little one is doing ok. I have heard Gd can cause risk of lower weights it just not talked about as much. I hope little one turns on her own. I've seen a good website for helping encourage babies to turn - so here's the link. https://www.spinningbabies.com/
tracy - hope all went well.


----------



## lollybabe2011

TTC36 thanks for info, came across some of these, but not the last one. I really think in few years time metformin will be used more and considered first line. The only thing we need more is time, review of children at 5yrs and 10yrs of age. 
I am sure most people were nervous about insulin when it was first used in pregnancy.
I have seen effect of uncontrolled GD at work, and won't recommend it, control for healthy baby is more important be it, meds diet whatever.


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck Marley, hope you end up with the vbac. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## lollybabe2011

marley - happy all is looking good, and vbac is online as well. It is great your hospital uses the catheter seems like it is a good idea, mine doesnt. I do agree control is the main thing, I still believe this is the reason things went okay the last time, trying to give this baba the best shot, but i have to say diet is boring.
Anyway i know you had a marvellous day seeing baba


----------



## madmae

Chellngaz said:


> Well they are extremely happy with my diet control and no meds for me.my induction date is 29th May. Poppy's due date. If my numbers start going up I need to contact them and the will bring it forward.

Yey well done on your fab numbers and 29th May is sooo soon :happydance:


----------



## madmae

Marley thats fantastic news about them letting you try induction and go for a vbac


----------



## Techie

marley79 said:


> Techie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Tired of being pregnant. Want cake.
> 
> My blood glucose levels are still all over the place. I don't get it, I can have the exact same thing for breakfast two days in a row and by BG levels vary as much as 30 points!
> 
> To make matters even more fantastic I've had to go off my anxiety medication so the baby won't have to go through withdrawls when he's born. Does stress influence your BG that much?
> 
> Silver lining, the baby has dropped, I'm dilated to 'almost a two' and the doctor is starting me at 39 weeks. Only 21 days to go. I'm doing everything I can to start labor early though.
> 
> Hi techie
> are you planning to breastfeed. I take other meds too for other med issues and carried on at a minimal dose and then I breastfed my daughter straight away - they were okayed to bf on and it meant she was getting little bits in the milk and so didn't suffer withdrawl and over time as she fed less she got less (though only about 2% of med came into milk).
> Great news baby dropped aand things are starting to happen. not long - that is so cool! :0)Click to expand...

I am going to breastfeed, but my doctor told me that the amount of anxiety meds that make it into the milk are minimal and that even with breastfeeding the baby would have trouble sleeping if I didn't wean myself off of them before delivery. He did say that I could go back on my full dose the minute he's born though, which is fantastic, because I was cut back to 1/6th of my normal dose during the pregnancy. (Actually I had to stop completely in the first trimester.) 

I'm not really stresssed about being on meds at all. In fact my OB just doubled my GD meds and I don't care, I was just expecting it to help the numbers more than it has. DH said from now on we eat like we're supposed to, test like we're supposed to and then just not give a damn about the numbers. :haha:


----------



## niffster

Hi all.

Hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I've been diagnosed with GDM after having had the tolerance test.
My results were: normal for fasting, slightly elevated after one hour, and normal after two hours.

I've been monitoring my blood sugar levels for a week and avoiding anything sugary (which seems to be most food!!) My levels are almost always higher than they should be after 1 hour, but within the recommended levels after 1 and a half hours. If I go for a brisk walk straight after I have eaten I get a stitch but my glucose level stays within the limit after an hour. This seems like a bit of a cheat to me as normal people don't exercise straight after eating. I'm thinking I just have a bit of a slow metabolism. BUT I am not a medical professional so I could indeed be wrong!

I have been looking for information as to WHY inductions are recommended in cases of GDM, but have found nothing other than to prevent complications associated with macrosomia.

I'm really not keen on the idea of induction and am confident I can pop out a reasonably large baby. Reasons: I'm 6 foot tall (so have an ample frame and good childbearing hips!). Last baby was 9lb 4oz, was out in less than 10 pushes, no forceps / ventouse, no stitches.

I've not had any scans yet but unless there is going to be indications of obvious hugeness then I am totally up for refusing the induction. I KNOW my baby will be larger than the average size regardless of GDM because both my husband and I are giants :)

Anyway, hello all! Hope you are all well! Feedback appreciated!


----------



## Techie

hakunamatata said:


> Let me start off by saying that the baby is fine - she's moving regularly and heartbeat is 164. However, she's actually small for this far along in the pregnancy (18th percentile), and her fluids are low. She's also breech, even though she had been head down as of a few weeks ago. Being breech in and of itself wouldn't be too big an issue as I could go to an appointment in which they'd hook me up to an external monitor and they'd do their poking and prodding to get her in the right position. But being that her fluid is low, they can't do that. Apparently if there's not enough fluid, it creates too much friction and they can't risk trying to flip her around.
> 
> So what does this all mean? First it means that I go back to the doctor's tomorrow. A doctor, not a midwife. I'm not exactly sure what they'll be doing tomorrow, but there are a couple of possible outcomes. If she remains breech and fluids are so low that they can't turn her around, they will schedule a c section around week 37 or 38. If she flips, I might still have a regular birth. I also have to increase my water consumption. I drink 1 liter a day now as it is, but I'm increasing that now to at least 1.5 liters. I've also been advised to stay out of work until Monday (definitely not sad about that at all.)
> 
> It's really a day-by-day thing right now. I really just have to go with the flow. She may or may not be here early. I may or may not need a c section. It's all completely up in the air.
> 
> Why is this happening? Even though my numbers have been fine, low fluid and small size can be a result of the GD. But the midwife (I saw Warm & Fuzzy today, yay!) said that I did absolutely nothing wrong, that I've been doing everything right, and to not blame myself.

All I can tell you is that I was breech until the day before my mom went into labor with me. They turned me several times, only for my mom to go home, lay down and watch me turn right back around. She's probably just stubborn :winkwink: 

I've got to drink more water too. Apparently in the last two weeks I've dropped nearly 7 pounds. :dohh: Too bad, now that I don't get sugar, Diet Coke is my only vice! 
Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Techie

Welcom niffster!

As far as I'm aware the only reason to induce is to avoid the complications of an overly large baby. I was really against being started (and I'm still not loving the idea of the intense drug induced labor pains) but now I'm loving the idea of getting the whole process over with and being able to meet my baby a bit early.

I wish you good luck. I wish my testing numbers had been that good!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My blood are always high after just 1 hour. Which after talking to some people living with diabetes (not pregnant), they said its completely normal. 

When eating any food, it is converted to blood sugar to provide your body with energy. After 2 hours, the food should be "mostly" broken down, therefore this is when my doctor is having me test. By hour 3, the food should be completely broken down. 

With my 3 hr test, my fasting level was normal, my second number was high and my third number was high, my forth number was normal. 

So far, using the GD diet, all my sugar level reading have been within normal range. 


The reason for inductions is because if your GD is not under control it can cause excess fat to build up in the baby. As my doctor described, it's not just a chubby baby... The weight from GD tends to make the upper portion of the baby too big to fit into the birth canal. Of course this isn't always the case but it happens. Also, people with GD are at a higher risk for pre eclampsia also another reason to be induced. 

I'm sure most women want to have a vaginal birth and wait for labor to happen on its own but doesnt always work out that way. 

I pray I have a vaginal birth, because csections scare me to death. It's weird for me as my daughter was diagnosed with failure to thrive at 30 weeks and now they tell me this boy will probably be big. Talk about opposites !!


----------



## hakunamatata

Yeah they aren't concerned about the breech in and of itself, it's in combination with the GD and the low fluids and the small baby size. It's enough of a concern that they are having me go in tomorrow and not going back to work until Monday.


----------



## marley79

Techie said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techie said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Tired of being pregnant. Want cake.
> 
> My blood glucose levels are still all over the place. I don't get it, I can have the exact same thing for breakfast two days in a row and by BG levels vary as much as 30 points!
> 
> To make matters even more fantastic I've had to go off my anxiety medication so the baby won't have to go through withdrawls when he's born. Does stress influence your BG that much?
> 
> Silver lining, the baby has dropped, I'm dilated to 'almost a two' and the doctor is starting me at 39 weeks. Only 21 days to go. I'm doing everything I can to start labor early though.
> 
> Hi techie
> are you planning to breastfeed. I take other meds too for other med issues and carried on at a minimal dose and then I breastfed my daughter straight away - they were okayed to bf on and it meant she was getting little bits in the milk and so didn't suffer withdrawl and over time as she fed less she got less (though only about 2% of med came into milk).
> Great news baby dropped aand things are starting to happen. not long - that is so cool! :0)Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to breastfeed, but my doctor told me that the amount of anxiety meds that make it into the milk are minimal and that even with breastfeeding the baby would have trouble sleeping if I didn't wean myself off of them before delivery. He did say that I could go back on my full dose the minute he's born though, which is fantastic, because I was cut back to 1/6th of my normal dose during the pregnancy. (Actually I had to stop completely in the first trimester.)
> 
> I'm not really stresssed about being on meds at all. In fact my OB just doubled my GD meds and I don't care, I was just expecting it to help the numbers more than it has. DH said from now on we eat like we're supposed to, test like we're supposed to and then just not give a damn about the numbers. :haha:Click to expand...

that's great news that you can go back on them. Well done for cutting them down in pregnancy - must have been v hard. Your attitutde to it all is good - it does get a point were just don't care as much about the numbers - you do your best and the rest is of out our hands.


----------



## TTC36

Hi Niffster :)

This was also a huge concern of mine - I didn't want to be forced into an induction (not because I was feeling reckless, or wanted to be pregnant ANY LONGER ), but because of the host of other risks associated with it. 

According to my Endo doc, when your sugar levels are too high the baby ends up absorbing some (getting bigger - macrosomic) and/or it triggers their endocrine system to react to your sugars (leading to potential hypoglycemia in the infant). He mentioned that excess sugars in mom result in the rapid growth in the skeletal system of the infant, thus the issues with the shoulders coming out (since they grow too big to fit through the birth canal). THis makes sense when you think about why most docs seem generally unconcerned when a non-GD woman has a 10lb baby (because fat is pliable) versus a GD woman who is on track to have a 10lb baby (since bones are a lot less likely to give during birth without injury). 

Where I am, some OBs insist on inductions as a precaution, but it is certainly not universal (as it seems to be in the UK). The endo that saw found it very odd that I was even worried about it happening - in treating 250+ women, he said induction never happened when blood sugars were under control, even if the control happened via insulin use. 

My midwife tried to refer me to an OB (I refused), but under his advice I did go to a growth ultrasound (my GD is mild and well controlled). My little dude measured, literally, at 50% for every marker (head, stomach, femur length) and it actually said 'normal' on the report. I felt then like I had even more solid footing to refuse an induction (if it happened that my MW tried to push me in that direction, which I'm sure she won't). If your numbers are well controlled, and a growth scan shows your baby is in the normal range, I would think your doc would have to listen to your wishes. 

Part of me thinks that inductions are way overdone with GD, in order to give physicians control over labour (which is too bad, because it is such a natural thing, and I hate that it has become so medicalized). Sometimes this is not a bad thing....but based on what I know, it should by no means be a rule. 

Best of luck!



niffster said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I've been diagnosed with GDM after having had the tolerance test.
> My results were: normal for fasting, slightly elevated after one hour, and normal after two hours.
> 
> I've been monitoring my blood sugar levels for a week and avoiding anything sugary (which seems to be most food!!) My levels are almost always higher than they should be after 1 hour, but within the recommended levels after 1 and a half hours. If I go for a brisk walk straight after I have eaten I get a stitch but my glucose level stays within the limit after an hour. This seems like a bit of a cheat to me as normal people don't exercise straight after eating. I'm thinking I just have a bit of a slow metabolism. BUT I am not a medical professional so I could indeed be wrong!
> 
> I have been looking for information as to WHY inductions are recommended in cases of GDM, but have found nothing other than to prevent complications associated with macrosomia.
> 
> I'm really not keen on the idea of induction and am confident I can pop out a reasonably large baby. Reasons: I'm 6 foot tall (so have an ample frame and good childbearing hips!). Last baby was 9lb 4oz, was out in less than 10 pushes, no forceps / ventouse, no stitches.
> 
> I've not had any scans yet but unless there is going to be indications of obvious hugeness then I am totally up for refusing the induction. I KNOW my baby will be larger than the average size regardless of GDM because both my husband and I are giants :)
> 
> Anyway, hello all! Hope you are all well! Feedback appreciated!


----------



## marley79

niffster said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on this thread. I've been diagnosed with GDM after having had the tolerance test.
> My results were: normal for fasting, slightly elevated after one hour, and normal after two hours.
> 
> I've been monitoring my blood sugar levels for a week and avoiding anything sugary (which seems to be most food!!) My levels are almost always higher than they should be after 1 hour, but within the recommended levels after 1 and a half hours. If I go for a brisk walk straight after I have eaten I get a stitch but my glucose level stays within the limit after an hour. This seems like a bit of a cheat to me as normal people don't exercise straight after eating. I'm thinking I just have a bit of a slow metabolism. BUT I am not a medical professional so I could indeed be wrong!
> 
> I have been looking for information as to WHY inductions are recommended in cases of GDM, but have found nothing other than to prevent complications associated with macrosomia.
> 
> I'm really not keen on the idea of induction and am confident I can pop out a reasonably large baby. Reasons: I'm 6 foot tall (so have an ample frame and good childbearing hips!). Last baby was 9lb 4oz, was out in less than 10 pushes, no forceps / ventouse, no stitches.
> 
> I've not had any scans yet but unless there is going to be indications of obvious hugeness then I am totally up for refusing the induction. I KNOW my baby will be larger than the average size regardless of GDM because both my husband and I are giants :)
> 
> Anyway, hello all! Hope you are all well! Feedback appreciated!

Hi niffster
The main reason for indcution with GD being to prevent large babies getting stuck on delivery is only partially the reason. The main and the MOST important reason for early induction is that GD women's placentas age much quicker - due to having received higher sugars. With non-gd women placenta begin to age/fail around 42 weeks onwards - hence women are often encouraged to be induced at this point as the stillbirth risk starts to rise dramatically. With GD women this process gets moved forward by a few weeks. This is why freqeunt monitoring of the placenta is very imp from 34 weeks plus. The stillbirth rate in GD is five times higher than a normal woman and it starts around 38 weeks plus. Therefore most consultants like to induce before it starts so that risk isn't taken. It is important to remember that normal stillbirths are around 1% of births, so even increasing that much it is still low - but obviosuly itis a serious risk and many docotrs beleive the risk of that outweighs the disadvantages of an early induction. You of course have every right though to go beyond this if you feel you want to do this - you need to understand the risks and work out what u feel happy to do. Obviously the better your control then your risks become lessened and the worse your control the more they increase. This is often why docotrs don't mind diet controlled women going to their due date (though not beyond) and want those on any treatment to be induced by 38-39 weeks.
hope this helps. x


----------



## TTC36

It's a little frustrating/confusing how much contradictory and partial information there is floating out there.

Just to offer another pov about the placental deterioration thing (because I was really concerned about this and asked my endo about it) and its relationship to GD/early induction. Placental deterioration is primarily an issue with women who have preexisting diabetes. The vascular issues that come with high sugars affect how the placenta develops and functions, thus, women with Type 1/2 are considered higher risk, and would be more at risk for this kind of complication.

Women with GD, and in particular women who have controlled it with diet/exercise/meds, are at no greater risk, at all, of the placenta failing than regular women. About this he was unequivocal. This makes sense, since GD doesn't come on until 3rd tri, by which time the placenta has had almost 30 weeks to develop normally, and when sugars are still in the normal range. I would point to the HAPO study as well to ease your mind about stillbirths associated with GD (specifically - not Type 2, or women who are borderline type 2 who are probably being diagnosed with GD really early in pregnancy) - the study looked at 25,000 women and their sugar levels during pregnancy. There were 130 deaths (including stillbirths) out of all those women, and they say this: "unadjusted analyses showed no increase in the risk of perinatal death with increasing glucose levels". Subsequent research has linked poor outcomes to very high/out of control glucose in a very small number of women. Enough though that addressing GD is deemed worth it (even if all it does is make the mums gain less weight during pregnancy). 

No offense meant, and I totally understand if people come to different conclusions. For me, I would rather read the medical literature, talk to doctors/researchers and get past the scare tactics so that I am not freaked out and unnecessarily stressed out by this stuff. I have never found anything that links GD and placental deterioration. Doc confirmed this.


----------



## madmae

Well the cheese on toast has stopped working. :cry: My numbers are back up to 9's again. Though my fasting numbers are now above 6 consistently. Tomorrow I shall try something else but I do wonder if they'll stay high until I go on the levemir in the evening too.

Today I woke up with a really sore and itchy finger under my wedding and engagement rings....struggled to take them off and saw that they had been cutting into me...so I have had to take them off. I hate doing it.....my hand feels so bare. :nope:


----------



## marley79

No offence ttc - it's great to hear other medical opinion (it can be confusing as they all say different) but what you've posted is defo positive side so that is always good to hear and I think will be reassuring to hear for many women.
The only thing I would say is that I don't beleive Gd comes on in third tri (most might) but many women are diagnosed much earlier - I was diagnosed in my first trimester (12 weeks) and I didn't have it pre pregnancy, as I'd been checked regularly due to having it in previous pregnancy. I know quite a lot of women in similar situation. I think because they don't tend to test until second and third trimesters there is a presumption that this is when it usually starts but I know, say in Belgium, where women are tested much earlier and all women are tested as rotuine - then more women are seen as getting it earlier over there - when I think they are not getting it earlier, they are just testing and therefore catching it earlier.
I agree that women on diet should defo be treated normally but I think those of us on meds have to be more cautious. The whole placental risks were all founded on very old studies when GD wasn't that well controlled. From this docotrs started inducing at 38-39 weeks to reduce the risks but because there is such a lack of up to date studies then noone can say if the reduction in the risks has been due to better control or because early inductions have become common place. My consultant told me its something that may never be fully clear as its unethical to do a large study asking half of the women to be induced early and half to go to their natural date and see which group has higher rate stillbirth- as what woman would want to be in that trial.
I agree many doctors are totally unmoveable and don't seem to look at indiviudal situations and just want to induce everyone regardless of control or risks. I think as women its good we can sift through information and try to make infomred decisions we are happy with and do what we feel right for our babies. I hope your info has given some women more confidence to find what is right for them and balancing it with what they feel risks really are or aren't relevant for them. Becuase I'm on meds - and their effects aren't fully understood themselves, I perosnally have decided to be cautious and go for induction at 39 weeks. If I was on diet only I would defo want to go natural. I respect any decision that any woman makes - its just a shame we all have to think about these things - Gd is a right pain - but the little bundles at the end are worth it - oh and the chocloate we suddenly get to eat :0)


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Well the cheese on toast has stopped working. :cry: My numbers are back up to 9's again. Though my fasting numbers are now above 6 consistently. Tomorrow I shall try something else but I do wonder if they'll stay high until I go on the levemir in the evening too.
> 
> Today I woke up with a really sore and itchy finger under my wedding and engagement rings....struggled to take them off and saw that they had been cutting into me...so I have had to take them off. I hate doing it.....my hand feels so bare. :nope:

Oh no! It might just be a couple of one offs. I thouhg ti had stopped for me too. Was gweting just under 8s for a few days after normally getting 6s. Then yesterday it was back to 6.6 - what's that all about? Not tested yet this morning so fingers crossed. Never get why we have sudden crazy days. I hope its juts temporary. When's your next catch up with your team?
I too had to take rings off - i weighed myself yesterday too - a massive 3 stone so far (gulp) oh well it'll just have to come off when I'm running around after two babies!


----------



## marley79

madmae - oh no got an 8 again on my cheese on toast - looks like its beginning to not work for me either. grrrr!! let me know if you find any good alternatives. I've changed bread so I may try switching back and adding in some seeds.


----------



## marley79

Just seen on third tri - another Gd mum getting induced and guess what her little boy is going to be called.......
........another Finley lol! Is that 6 Gd fins now?


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> Just seen on third tri - another Gd mum getting induced and guess what her little boy is going to be called.......
> ........another Finley lol! Is that 6 Gd fins now?

Seriously that is so funny :haha:


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae - oh no got an 8 again on my cheese on toast - looks like its beginning to not work for me either. grrrr!! let me know if you find any good alternatives. I've changed bread so I may try switching back and adding in some seeds.


I might try eggs tomorrow.....its so annoying as it took forever to get them down and then wham they're up again


----------



## TTC36

Marley79,
It is interesting how much different information is out there! Well, my endo doc, who runs a clinic just for pregnant women with diabetes, did run a study over a 2 year period with around 250 women. They were all 'controlled', meaning they had, through diet/exercise/insulin, kept their sugar levels generally within the recommended range. Reassuringly, they did not force induction, and there was not a single stillbirth. I am on insulin myself now, and have no intention of getting induced (and have had no pressure at all to do so either, thankfully). I'm lucky that I live somewhere where there is a research clinic specializing in this, and where the team is happy to work with midwives (which were not legal here not that long ago) to find individual, informed solutions. 

I'm avoiding induction because of the increased pain/risks....but if they would just invent teleportation technology, I would port my little guy (incidentally, I considered naming him Finley, but went with another massively popular name - Noah) out in a heartbeat! I have a date with a friend, the worlds most absurdly delicious cupcakes and a jug of milk! (followed by not one single pinprick of blood! Weeeeee!). :winkwink:




marley79 said:


> My consultant told me its something that may never be fully clear as its unethical to do a large study asking half of the women to be induced early and half to go to their natural date and see which group has higher rate stillbirth- as what woman would want to be in that trial.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> No offence ttc - it's great to hear other medical opinion (it can be confusing as they all say different) but what you've posted is defo positive side so that is always good to hear and I think will be reassuring to hear for many women.
> The only thing I would say is that I don't beleive Gd comes on in third tri (most might) but many women are diagnosed much earlier - I was diagnosed in my first trimester (12 weeks) and I didn't have it pre pregnancy, as I'd been checked regularly due to having it in previous pregnancy. I know quite a lot of women in similar situation. I think because they don't tend to test until second and third trimesters there is a presumption that this is when it usually starts but I know, say in Belgium, where women are tested much earlier and all women are tested as rotuine - then more women are seen as getting it earlier over there - when I think they are not getting it earlier, they are just testing and therefore catching it earlier.
> I agree that women on diet should defo be treated normally but I think those of us on meds have to be more cautious. The whole placental risks were all founded on very old studies when GD wasn't that well controlled. From this docotrs started inducing at 38-39 weeks to reduce the risks but because there is such a lack of up to date studies then noone can say if the reduction in the risks has been due to better control or because early inductions have become common place. My consultant told me its something that may never be fully clear as its unethical to do a large study asking half of the women to be induced early and half to go to their natural date and see which group has higher rate stillbirth- as what woman would want to be in that trial.
> I agree many doctors are totally unmoveable and don't seem to look at indiviudal situations and just want to induce everyone regardless of control or risks. I think as women its good we can sift through information and try to make infomred decisions we are happy with and do what we feel right for our babies. I hope your info has given some women more confidence to find what is right for them and balancing it with what they feel risks really are or aren't relevant for them. Becuase I'm on meds - and their effects aren't fully understood themselves, I perosnally have decided to be cautious and go for induction at 39 weeks. If I was on diet only I would defo want to go natural. I respect any decision that any woman makes - its just a shame we all have to think about these things - Gd is a right pain - but the little bundles at the end are worth it - oh and the chocloate we suddenly get to eat :0)

I agree with the GD no always coming on in 3rd tri. Because I'd had it with my last pregnancy I was tested yearly...turns out I was just pregnant....a week perhaps and my numbers were fine. Then I was tested at 16 weeks because of having it before and I failed miserably.

The hospital I attend is a district hospital that draws people in from a very wide area and they treat a lot of women with GD....they have dedicated midwives and such.....so I am more than happy to go with what they suggest. The fact that what they do has already changed from when I had my son in 2010 suggests to me that they do review and update their procedures regularly. It might well be because they are a teaching hospital as well.


----------



## TTC36

By the way, I have been eating toast with cheese and egg on it for what feels like an eternity, and it has worked well for me. 

I found this bread: https://www.silverhillsbakery.ca/products/sprouted-bread/steady-eddie
It's not cheap but it seems to be ideally suited...and I think the extra protein from the egg helps. Hope it works for you!


----------



## madmae

TTC36 said:


> I'm avoiding induction because of the increased pain/risks....but if they would just invent teleportation technology, I would port my little guy (incidentally, I considered naming him Finley, but went with another massively popular name - Noah) out in a heartbeat! I have a date with a friend, the worlds most absurdly delicious cupcakes and a jug of milk! (followed by not one single pinprick of blood! Weeeeee!). :winkwink:


Lol this one's a Finley...the last one was a Noah....you have chosen a good name lol.


----------



## TTC36

That's a good point Madmae....from what I understand, GD is brought on by hormonal changes, and those can certainly affect women at different times (and of course, there is speculation now that GD can trigger or be indicative of Type 2 diabetes). The thing with GD though is that there is no clear disease line, or strict/clear risks. Two years ago, quite a few women would not have been diagnosed (or really technically had it). In another few years, it could be the case that even more women are diagnosed (if they keep dropping the threshold numbers, which has happened internationally a few times over the last 10 years). I think it's a reminder that there shouldn't necessarily be a 'one size fits all' approach to treatment or delivery. 




madmae said:


> I agree with the GD no always coming on in 3rd tri. Because I'd had it with my last pregnancy I was tested yearly...turns out I was just pregnant....a week perhaps and my numbers were fine. Then I was tested at 16 weeks because of having it before and I failed miserably.


----------



## Doodar

Morning girls. 

Had a bit of a mini meltdown last night. I was annoyed with myself for having to take insulin, blaming myself for not controlling it with diet. I know, I know it's not my fault and I've been so strong up until that point. I just wanted to stamp on my insulin. I think along with a few other things it was just a bad day all round, my temper developed a very short fuse and I just lost it, accompanied by lack if sleep too.

Anyway feeling bit better today and decided to tackle my breakfast numbers with no carbs, not good I know but I figured 1 meal without carbs should be ok. I include carbs in my snacks and other meals. So had boiled eggs and 2 rashers of bacon and my numbers. 5.8 never ever ever had numbers like that after breakfast. So that's put a smile back on my face.


----------



## madmae

Doodar said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Had a bit of a mini meltdown last night. I was annoyed with myself for having to take insulin, blaming myself for not controlling it with diet. I know, I know it's not my fault and I've been so strong up until that point. I just wanted to stamp on my insulin. I think along with a few other things it was just a bad day all round, my temper developed a very short fuse and I just lost it, accompanied by lack if sleep too.
> 
> Anyway feeling bit better today and decided to tackle my breakfast numbers with no carbs, not good I know but I figured 1 meal without carbs should be ok. I include carbs in my snacks and other meals. So had boiled eggs and 2 rashers of bacon and my numbers. 5.8 never ever ever had numbers like that after breakfast. So that's put a smile back on my face.


I think we've all had days like that.....I know there have been times when I have looked at the insulin pen and so wanted to throw it against the wall. I think very few can understand just how miserable this can be...especially when you do everything you're told to and it still doesn't work. I always set the alarm on my phone to remind me to test when the hr is up....I dread that alarm going off.....those few seconds while the monitor counts down is awful because so much of how I feel relies on that little screen and the numbers it displays. Especially if its something that you used to be able to eat fine before and it all changes. 

Anyway so far the weather down here on the Essex coast is lovely...the sun is out....the widows are open and its quite warm....so I am feeling positive (anyone wanna bet on how long it'll be before it pisses down)


----------



## madmae

TTC36 said:


> That's a good point Madmae....from what I understand, GD is brought on by hormonal changes, and those can certainly affect women at different times (and of course, there is speculation now that GD can trigger or be indicative of Type 2 diabetes). The thing with GD though is that there is no clear disease line, or strict/clear risks. Two years ago, quite a few women would not have been diagnosed (or really technically had it). In another few years, it could be the case that even more women are diagnosed (if they keep dropping the threshold numbers, which has happened internationally a few times over the last 10 years). I think it's a reminder that there shouldn't necessarily be a 'one size fits all' approach to treatment or delivery.


I agree a one size fits all approach is where the problems start. But then with a normal labour (had 3 of those) that's not a good approach either.

My consultant did say to me despite my numbers being perfect at the start of my pregnancy the speed in which the GD has hit me and how hard, he strongly suspects I will end up with diabetes afterwards. Its normal in my hospital trust for them to test you at 6 weeks post partum with just a fasting test. My notes already say I will have to have a GTT then because he wants to be absolutely sure what my numbers are doing.

He has given me the talk on weight management (I am quite a lot over) and lifestyle already and I am sure when I see him after I have the baby he will be going over that with me again.


----------



## marley79

TTC36 said:


> Marley79,
> It is interesting how much different information is out there! Well, my endo doc, who runs a clinic just for pregnant women with diabetes, did run a study over a 2 year period with around 250 women. They were all 'controlled', meaning they had, through diet/exercise/insulin, kept their sugar levels generally within the recommended range. Reassuringly, they did not force induction, and there was not a single stillbirth. I am on insulin myself now, and have no intention of getting induced (and have had no pressure at all to do so either, thankfully). I'm lucky that I live somewhere where there is a research clinic specializing in this, and where the team is happy to work with midwives (which were not legal here not that long ago) to find individual, informed solutions.
> 
> I'm avoiding induction because of the increased pain/risks....but if they would just invent teleportation technology, I would port my little guy (incidentally, I considered naming him Finley, but went with another massively popular name - Noah) out in a heartbeat! I have a date with a friend, the worlds most absurdly delicious cupcakes and a jug of milk! (followed by not one single pinprick of blood! Weeeeee!). :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> My consultant told me its something that may never be fully clear as its unethical to do a large study asking half of the women to be induced early and half to go to their natural date and see which group has higher rate stillbirth- as what woman would want to be in that trial.Click to expand...

I'm glad you're happy with your hospital - that's the most important thing. It's great your numbers are being controlled. Sadly for some women despite medication they never get full control. I think we all have to do what feels right for us and understand what is right is different for every woman. It's such an individual illness. I'm glad your happy with your team. 

madmae - my hospital are teaching hospital too - and like you the rules around gd have changed since last feb when I had my little girl, so it's good to know how responsive they are. Mine have just started using the balloon cathether for induction as a choice for women. x


----------



## marley79

ps ttc - no way finley/noah. Noah is my second fave. what's going on with us gd ladies - lol!
x


----------



## marley79

doodar - i had a day like this on monday - we all get them. glad you're feeling a bit brighter. big hugs our way xxxx


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae - my hospital are teaching hospital too - and like you the rules around gd have changed since last feb when I had my little girl, so it's good to know how responsive they are. Mine have just started using the balloon cathether for induction as a choice for women. x


I wonder if mine do that too...I guess I'll get to ask next thursday. I do worry about having the gel as last time it had no effect at all and those 2 days just walking around trying to kick start labour was awful. Laying in bed listening to the other ladies who came in after me progressing and me doing nothing.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> ps ttc - no way finley/noah. Noah is my second fave. what's going on with us gd ladies - lol!
> x

There is only one possible explanation....aliens :wacko:


----------



## tracy143

Doodar said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Had a bit of a mini meltdown last night. I was annoyed with myself for having to take insulin, blaming myself for not controlling it with diet. I know, I know it's not my fault and I've been so strong up until that point. I just wanted to stamp on my insulin. I think along with a few other things it was just a bad day all round, my temper developed a very short fuse and I just lost it, accompanied by lack if sleep too.
> 
> Anyway feeling bit better today and decided to tackle my breakfast numbers with no carbs, not good I know but I figured 1 meal without carbs should be ok. I include carbs in my snacks and other meals. So had boiled eggs and 2 rashers of bacon and my numbers. 5.8 never ever ever had numbers like that after breakfast. So that's put a smile back on my face.

I had a meltdown like that last night too Doodar. I was so sad that I couldn't eat anything that I am craving that I sent my husband to the grocery store to buy me cake. He bought a vanilla creme bundt cake and I had a small slice of it. It felt so good to eat that cake.... I almost cried. My numbers before bed were a bit high but I refused to let it get me down. I go to see my doctor today to be placed on meds. I have tried this GD diet for two weeks now and my numbers are not controlled.

Also, the only time I get good numbers is when I severly cut any carbs from my meal. I am tired of eggs, hehe.


----------



## madmae

At least you know you gave it a bloody good go Tracy.


----------



## tracy143

Scan went very well yesterday :happydance: Bean is measuring at 32w so she is spot on. Her weight is a bit over (I think by 30g) as she weighs 4lbs 2 ozs. She barely passed her BPP because she doesn't practice her breathing that often during the ultrasound. She is progressing along at a normal rate so I am glad that my uncontrolled BG levels haven't affected her too much.


----------



## madmae

tracy143 said:


> Scan went very well yesterday :happydance: Bean is measuring at 32w so she is spot on. Her weight is a bit over (I think by 30g) as she weighs 4lbs 2 ozs. She barely passed her BPP because she doesn't practice her breathing that often during the ultrasound. She is progressing along at a normal rate so I am glad that my uncontrolled BG levels haven't affected her too much.

awwww thats great


----------



## izzy29

I feel so depressed. Just back from seeing the Endocrinologist. At times I thought I was gonna burst out crying or felt like punching the doctor lol! After I got my results of the OGTT the midwives told me my fasting level was slightly over but the after level was fine. Saw the dietician and she said I was just borderline then in to see the doc and she told me, no beating about the bush, you have it! I felt like I had been knocked over. She wanted to put me on metformin but I asked to try diet controlled first so I am back in 2 weeks but have to check my glucose levels 7 times a day for the next 2 days and then just do it every other day. I suppose I thought they might just give me a slap on the wrists and send me for another OGTT about 28 weeks but it seems so serious now. Oh and if she mentioned overweight once she said it 100 times!!!


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> I feel so depressed. Just back from seeing the Endocrinologist. At times I thought I was gonna burst out crying or felt like punching the doctor lol! After I got my results of the OGTT the midwives told me my fasting level was slightly over but the after level was fine. Saw the dietician and she said I was just borderline then in to see the doc and she told me, no beating about the bush, you have it! I felt like I had been knocked over. She wanted to put me on metformin but I asked to try diet controlled first so I am back in 2 weeks but have to check my glucose levels 7 times a day for the next 2 days and then just do it every other day. I suppose I thought they might just give me a slap on the wrists and send me for another OGTT about 28 weeks but it seems so serious now. Oh and if she mentioned overweight once she said it 100 times!!!

I am so sorry you feel so bad. I think we've all been there at one time another. Its not fun but if you're only slightly over there's a very good chance you could get it under control with diet. At least you know now.....with GD it really is better to now sooner rather than later.


----------



## madmae

Just got back from the docs about the heartburn. It wasn't my normal doctor and she was really nice. She has given me omeprazole. I can one or two capsules a day and fingers crossed it should mean the end of this agony. Funny thing is she asked me if I was taking anything else and I said...well other than the gaviscon no.....she looked at me and said but you are taking insulin. How on earth did I forget that. Madness.


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls sorry to jump in, have a quick question. I have ketones! First time it's happened. What does it mean and can I rectify it or do I need to call the midwife or diabetic nurse? I've been drinking plenty of water all day and have been eating regular, tested again and still have them.


----------



## madmae

I don't test for them but this site has good info

https://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-and-ketones.html

If you're worried it might be worth calling the diabetic nurse anyway.....just to put your mind at rest or give you suggestions


----------



## Doodar

I haven't been told to test them, I just test them anyway and this is the first time they have shown. Wish I hadn't bothered now, I guess there must be reason why they don't tell me to test. Stupid me!! More worry! Just hope they bugger off soon x


----------



## madmae

Actually I have had them once this pregnancy. After my 2 nd amnio I had an infection and had to be seen at the early pregnancy unit. I had just been diagnosed with GD. I did them a urine sample and took it in and the doc mentioned that he knew I wasn't eating enough due to the ketones in the urine. So perhaps just upping what you're eating might work.


----------



## Doodar

Thanks Hun maybe I need to up my carbs a little. Can't win can you :shrug:


----------



## madmae

Nope....you're pretty much dammed if you do and dammed if you don't


----------



## marley79

tracy - you've done so well giving diet a good go - you can know in your mind that you have tried everything. i think going on the meds now is very sensible and I think you will feel much better once on them too - i think we all naturally resist going on them and its almost a relief when that struggle is done. Great news about the scan. xxx


----------



## marley79

izzy - it does get easier. I had gd last time and so was half expecting it but when I got diagnosis this time, i cried and cried and cried - ona nd off for 3-4 weeks whilst i adjusted and I still get those grrrrr days. Like others have said, if you're gonna have gd then borderline is a great place to be. Big hugs x


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Just got back from the docs about the heartburn. It wasn't my normal doctor and she was really nice. She has given me omeprazole. I can one or two capsules a day and fingers crossed it should mean the end of this agony. Funny thing is she asked me if I was taking anything else and I said...well other than the gaviscon no.....she looked at me and said but you are taking insulin. How on earth did I forget that. Madness.

Hope evil heartburn goes. I never had it last time - and I actually never knew what it was like and thought it was a mild niggly feeling. OMG then I got it this time and it really is awful. Hopefully if baby drops a bit it will ease too.


----------



## marley79

doodar _ i bought some ketone sticks from amazon and its caused nothing but stress. i get them once a day. if I test say five strips a day - i will get three negative, maybe one trace and always one that is at least plus one. I eat carbs every two hours now and nothing seems to get them gone. One of my docs doesn't like them, the other says it is normal to get them especially later in pregnancy. i have got v. upset about them and now can't do anything so I'm just kinda watching them but trying not to get upset. I have read they can appear through dehydration - so try drinking them away and of course due to lack of food but can also appear if you are run down. The below has brillaint info on ketones and its not too scary stuff. basically some doctors think they mean the baby can have lower IQ and have learning diffuclties and others say that this has now beeen completly discredited. Like all things gd wise prob best to try control them but if you can't then try not to let it bother you too much. maybe if normal pregnant women tested they would crop up too. Big hugs though - it can make you quite down. 

https://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/gd/gd_ketones.htm


----------



## tracy143

izzy29 said:


> I feel so depressed. Just back from seeing the Endocrinologist. At times I thought I was gonna burst out crying or felt like punching the doctor lol! After I got my results of the OGTT the midwives told me my fasting level was slightly over but the after level was fine. Saw the dietician and she said I was just borderline then in to see the doc and she told me, no beating about the bush, you have it! I felt like I had been knocked over. She wanted to put me on metformin but I asked to try diet controlled first so I am back in 2 weeks but have to check my glucose levels 7 times a day for the next 2 days and then just do it every other day. I suppose I thought they might just give me a slap on the wrists and send me for another OGTT about 28 weeks but it seems so serious now. Oh and if she mentioned overweight once she said it 100 times!!!

:hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Update:

Appointment seemed to go well today. Doc had a quick peek inside, and water has not broken yet and I'm not dilated; everything is intact. Baby's size is currently on par with what would be typical for 33 weeks instead of 36, but 18th percentile isn't truly alarming; he said that he would be much more alarmed if she were lower than 10th percentile. Baby's head is normal size, but body is ever so slightly smaller. The asymmetry is nothing to worry about and is measurable by mere centimeters, and it is temporary. She will eventually be perfectly proportional. 

I go back on Friday for another ultrasound to test fluid levels. Doc said that baby's squirminess is the best indicator that she's doing great. He does not expect though that at this point that she will flip, even if I tried the non-scientifically proven cold compresses, loud music, etc. There just simply isn't enough fluid, and she would have already flipped by now. There is a slight chance she could still flip, but the doc seems pretty sure I'm having a c-section. It's just a matter of when; it'll be anytime between now and the next few weeks. Basically our bags are packed just in case Friday is the day. If fluid levels have decreased significantly, I get the c-section. If fluid levels are the same, we are waiting. My fluids will be monitored at least once a week, and growth will be checked in two weeks. They will compare fluid levels and determine when is the best time to schedule the c-section. We are probably looking at 39 weeks max (June 3rd).

Interesting fact is that placental aging is only a result in GD when the mom is on insulin. The fact that my placenta is not functioning optimally seems to be completely independent of that because I'm not on any medication for the GD.

Anyway... deep down, I always knew I was too posh to push :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## marley79

hakunamatata said:


> Update:
> 
> Appointment seemed to go well today. Doc had a quick peek inside, and water has not broken yet and I'm not dilated; everything is intact. Baby's size is currently on par with what would be typical for 33 weeks instead of 36, but 18th percentile isn't truly alarming; he said that he would be much more alarmed if she were lower than 10th percentile. Baby's head is normal size, but body is ever so slightly smaller. The asymmetry is nothing to worry about and is measurable by mere centimeters, and it is temporary. She will eventually be perfectly proportional.
> 
> I go back on Friday for another ultrasound to test fluid levels. Doc said that baby's squirminess is the best indicator that she's doing great. He does not expect though that at this point that she will flip, even if I tried the non-scientifically proven cold compresses, loud music, etc. There just simply isn't enough fluid, and she would have already flipped by now. There is a slight chance she could still flip, but the doc seems pretty sure I'm having a c-section. It's just a matter of when; it'll be anytime between now and the next few weeks. Basically our bags are packed just in case Friday is the day. If fluid levels have decreased significantly, I get the c-section. If fluid levels are the same, we are waiting. My fluids will be monitored at least once a week, and growth will be checked in two weeks. They will compare fluid levels and determine when is the best time to schedule the c-section. We are probably looking at 39 weeks max (June 3rd).
> 
> Interesting fact is that placental aging is only a result in GD when the mom is on insulin. The fact that my placenta is not functioning optimally seems to be completely independent of that because I'm not on any medication for the GD.
> 
> Anyway... deep down, I always knew I was too posh to push :winkwink: :haha:

It would make sense that if there is not enough fluid then its gonna be pretty hard for her to turn. I ended up with a c-section first time and I was disappointed but a good way to think about it is that many births end up in c-section anyway - so vaginal is never a guarantee and what is being done is for your little one. And at the end of the day we would all walk hot coals daily for our little darlings. At most hospitals they allow you to choose music to play during section (planned ones obviously :0) ) and I was allowed to wear my own nightie rather than the horrid gowns - i just boil washed it night before but it was one that opened at front so I was able to do skin to skin straight away. So they are things to think about - and make it still very special. Also take a pair of socks - it can bloomin cold in there. I hope little missy is as snug as poss for as long as poss. keep us updated and sending you and her big hugs. :hugs:
ps - its defo good to have a sense of humour about the too posh to push thing - I have been close to hitting people at baby groups who have turned their noses up because I had a section - even though it was for medical reasons and I had wanted an all natural waterbirth. I now just laugh about it. I think c-sections are only posh affairs if you get to have a nanny afterwards, oh and a cook and cleaner and liposuction at the same time :haha:


----------



## Techie

hakunamatata said:


> Update:
> 
> Appointment seemed to go well today. Doc had a quick peek inside, and water has not broken yet and I'm not dilated; everything is intact. Baby's size is currently on par with what would be typical for 33 weeks instead of 36, but 18th percentile isn't truly alarming; he said that he would be much more alarmed if she were lower than 10th percentile. Baby's head is normal size, but body is ever so slightly smaller. The asymmetry is nothing to worry about and is measurable by mere centimeters, and it is temporary. She will eventually be perfectly proportional.
> 
> I go back on Friday for another ultrasound to test fluid levels. Doc said that baby's squirminess is the best indicator that she's doing great. He does not expect though that at this point that she will flip, even if I tried the non-scientifically proven cold compresses, loud music, etc. There just simply isn't enough fluid, and she would have already flipped by now. There is a slight chance she could still flip, but the doc seems pretty sure I'm having a c-section. It's just a matter of when; it'll be anytime between now and the next few weeks. Basically our bags are packed just in case Friday is the day. If fluid levels have decreased significantly, I get the c-section. If fluid levels are the same, we are waiting. My fluids will be monitored at least once a week, and growth will be checked in two weeks. They will compare fluid levels and determine when is the best time to schedule the c-section. We are probably looking at 39 weeks max (June 3rd).
> 
> Interesting fact is that placental aging is only a result in GD when the mom is on insulin. The fact that my placenta is not functioning optimally seems to be completely independent of that because I'm not on any medication for the GD.
> 
> Anyway... deep down, I always knew I was too posh to push :winkwink: :haha:

You'll do great! I'm happy that the doctors are watching you carefully and doing what they can to ensure both your safety and the safe delivery of your little one. Good luck! :hugs:
(On a side note, if my doctor really does induce me at 39 weeks, it'll be June 4th!)


----------



## madmae

hakunamatata said:


> Update:
> 
> Appointment seemed to go well today. Doc had a quick peek inside, and water has not broken yet and I'm not dilated; everything is intact. Baby's size is currently on par with what would be typical for 33 weeks instead of 36, but 18th percentile isn't truly alarming; he said that he would be much more alarmed if she were lower than 10th percentile. Baby's head is normal size, but body is ever so slightly smaller. The asymmetry is nothing to worry about and is measurable by mere centimeters, and it is temporary. She will eventually be perfectly proportional.
> 
> I go back on Friday for another ultrasound to test fluid levels. Doc said that baby's squirminess is the best indicator that she's doing great. He does not expect though that at this point that she will flip, even if I tried the non-scientifically proven cold compresses, loud music, etc. There just simply isn't enough fluid, and she would have already flipped by now. There is a slight chance she could still flip, but the doc seems pretty sure I'm having a c-section. It's just a matter of when; it'll be anytime between now and the next few weeks. Basically our bags are packed just in case Friday is the day. If fluid levels have decreased significantly, I get the c-section. If fluid levels are the same, we are waiting. My fluids will be monitored at least once a week, and growth will be checked in two weeks. They will compare fluid levels and determine when is the best time to schedule the c-section. We are probably looking at 39 weeks max (June 3rd).
> 
> Interesting fact is that placental aging is only a result in GD when the mom is on insulin. The fact that my placenta is not functioning optimally seems to be completely independent of that because I'm not on any medication for the GD.
> 
> Anyway... deep down, I always knew I was too posh to push :winkwink: :haha:


Sounds like you have a lovely petite little girl.....I'll keep my fingers crossed that she decides she wants to flip for you.

The placental aging with insulin would explain why at my hospital they induce at 38 weeks for drugs and 39 weeks for diet.


----------



## hakunamatata

Heh, that's ridiculous for anyone to turn their noses up at someone who needs a c-section. It's not like it's our fault. And why would we want to have to end up stuck at the hospital longer and have to heal from major surgery? Why would we want an increased risk of infection? 

It's easy to point fingers and judge when not faced with the same circumstances. So I say eff 'em.


----------



## TTC36

If you can believe it....I actually considered Finley...but passed it up because - you guessed it - a friend with GD chose the name for her little guy!!





madmae said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> ps ttc - no way finley/noah. Noah is my second fave. what's going on with us gd ladies - lol!
> x
> 
> There is only one possible explanation....aliens :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## Doodar

Oh I've had all the too posh to push comments too. I'm still at the angry stage and I'm sure if one more person says then I'm likely to bop them on the nose.

Hakuna ooh your c-section will be 3 days before mine if you have one. Mine's June 6th should have been the 4th but they put it back because of the queens jubilee weekend. I've just seen some pampers special edition nappies on the tele though with a union jack design. Gotta invest in some of those :haha:
Just out of curiosity did you have the NT blood test? do you know if your papp-a level was low. Placenta maturation can also be caused by low papp-a. I'm not sure now whether mine was caused by this or by the GD, it was picked up at my 28 weeks scan and I'd only just been diagnosed with GD so wasn't on any medication at that point.

Good News my ketones have gone! whoop!! had a few snacks this afternoon and upped my carbs at dinner and drank 2 litres of water and thank god they gone :happydance:


----------



## Doodar

Oh just realised your in the US hakuna, maybe they do things differently there.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmmm that test doesn't sound familiar to be honest.


----------



## izzy29

If I am testing before and then an hr after every main meal, will a snack in between meal times affect my readings? If so in a good or bad way?


----------



## madmae

Izzy that really depends what you have. If you have something full of carbs or sugar it'll not be good. I was told to aim for 20g of carbs per snack. An alpen light cereal bar is 10g......a normal sized banana is about 20. If you have something with a protein that's better than not. What affects me badly won't always do the same for you. I am afraid for the most part with GD it is trial and error. The good thing with frequent testing is that you'll get a reasonable idea of what is ok for you.

So this mornings fasting numbers was 7.2.....I had decided yesterday it was time to up my insulin again....so 48 novorapid and 38 levemir....because I know what its been like recently with the cheese on toast I decided to stick to that again and my hourly sugars were 7.1. I just have to be careful now that I make sure I do snack at about 10 as when I put my insulin up that's always a dodgy time for me on the first day of the higher rate. But it was lovely to see a number below 7.8.


----------



## mightyspu

It's funny you're talking about the c-sec anger, I'm currently feeling the angst about Fin's birth, I know it is silly because he's here safe etc, but I feel that I gave up and let myself down because people presume that I am "too small to push" I hate being told I can't do anything :brat:


----------



## izzy29

madmae said:


> Izzy that really depends what you have. If you have something full of carbs or sugar it'll not be good. I was told to aim for 20g of carbs per snack. An alpen light cereal bar is 10g......a normal sized banana is about 20. If you have something with a protein that's better than not. What affects me badly won't always do the same for you. I am afraid for the most part with GD it is trial and error. The good thing with frequent testing is that you'll get a reasonable idea of what is ok for you.
> 
> So this mornings fasting numbers was 7.2.....I had decided yesterday it was time to up my insulin again....so 48 novorapid and 38 levemir....because I know what its been like recently with the cheese on toast I decided to stick to that again and my hourly sugars were 7.1. I just have to be careful now that I make sure I do snack at about 10 as when I put my insulin up that's always a dodgy time for me on the first day of the higher rate. But it was lovely to see a number below 7.8.

I must get myself some Alpen light cereal bars. I was gonna have melon for a snack but suppose the sugar in that will affect my levels. My fasting levels this morn were 5.5 and 1hr after brekkie 7.5 so both below the limits but not by much. I might try cheese on toast like everyone has been talking about rather than peanut butter to see what difference it makes. What other proein based snacks could you have?


----------



## Doodar

madmae said:


> Izzy that really depends what you have. If you have something full of carbs or sugar it'll not be good. I was told to aim for 20g of carbs per snack. An alpen light cereal bar is 10g......a normal sized banana is about 20. If you have something with a protein that's better than not. What affects me badly won't always do the same for you. I am afraid for the most part with GD it is trial and error. The good thing with frequent testing is that you'll get a reasonable idea of what is ok for you.
> 
> So this mornings fasting numbers was 7.2.....I had decided yesterday it was time to up my insulin again....so 48 novorapid and 38 levemir....because I know what its been like recently with the cheese on toast I decided to stick to that again and my hourly sugars were 7.1. I just have to be careful now that I make sure I do snack at about 10 as when I put my insulin up that's always a dodgy time for me on the first day of the higher rate. But it was lovely to see a number below 7.8.

Glad your breakfast numbers are back on track :thumbup:
I've included carbs today in my breakfast, don't want a repeat of yesterday.
Not tested yet but lately my breakfast numbers are usually between 7 and 8.

All you ladies seem to have much lower numbers than me and be controlling your sugars so much better. The thing I dont understand though is that I've barely put any weight on and with my sugars being higher you'd think that I would. So it got me thinking that maybe my body runs on higher levels generally and that the threshold for number control shouldn't be the same for everybody. Not everybody is the same so why have such a strict window of numbers, should it not be based on individual cases and growth scans etc



mightyspu said:


> It's funny you're talking about the c-sec anger, I'm currently feeling the angst about Fin's birth, I know it is silly because he's here safe etc, but I feel that I gave up and let myself down because people presume that I am "too small to push" I hate being told I can't do anything :brat:

I dont think people understand how hard it is when you have your heart set on vaginal birth and end up with a section. I know it affects me terribly, it did last time and I ended up pnd. This time I know whats coming and it upsets me before I've even had the section.
Don't know why people think they can say anything they like to a pregnant woman and get away with it, really p****s me off.
My temper is really short at the moment, that I havent been out for days because I know if anyone mentions my section again then I'm likely to pin them up against a wall. I'm scaring myself and I know its the anxiety of the section that is causing it. I hate surgery, I hate needles, I hate medical intervention, I hate hospitals so why anyone would think that I'd choose to have major surgery off my own back I don't know. Sigh! Deep Breaths!


----------



## madmae

My biggest fear is a section. I know he has time to move but its making me nervous. I have a friend who has had 2 sections and she keeps going on about how they are better as they're cleaner afterwards?!?! I have pointed out to her that a day after a normal birth I can walk just fine but she is in agony for weeks....and though I may not have had a section I do know that it hurts. The other day I even decided to research about breech babies being turned or delivering one vaginally. Of course sods law says that I'll get so worried and wound up and the little monkey will turn himself anyway.

Izzy one of my favourites is crackers with cream cheese with meat of some sort on top and then some tomato. You could make a spanish omelette and have a slice of that cold or warmed up...that way you could put in what you like. If you're having problems thinking of things....try to not think of it as a snack but rather a really small meal and just see if that helps.


----------



## marley79

Hakuna, mightyspy and doodar - I totally understand how you all feel re section. 

mightyspy - you absolutely made the right call. You did your best to get a vaginal birth - you even had a stretch and sweep with that big baba and really waited for spontaneous labour - I think you did everything you could. making a decision for section because of the risk of cord prolapse was the safest decision to make and one I think every Mum would make. 

Doodar _ I didn't get full blown pnd post my section but I certainly carry around a lot of birth baggage. I can just randomly cry about it and feel defo less of a woman compared to those that have expereinced vaginal birth. Which I know is stupid - but at times I just do. I think for me I made the choice for section as Poppy was so large in the tummy and they were fearing her getting stuck. But because it was my choice (although one endorsed by the doctors) I always wondered what if everything would have been ok with a vaginal and I did the section for nothing. However, seeing the growth with this baby has made me realise that Poppy really was at risk as she was off the chart at this stage. I think sometimes when we have to make the call ourselves its harder to deal with because we question our decision and it doesn't help having other women questioning our motives. But I do think in time it gets easier. Its harder when you're at the stage of life were friends are having babies and birthing is talked about a lot but as time passes and our little monkies grow up - how they came into the world becomes less of an issue or a point of conversation and what is important is that our bodies created them in the first place - and that is pretty amazing stuff! (obviously I allow the dads a small bit of credit there - but just a small bit lol!)


----------



## marley79

[QUOTESo this mornings fasting numbers was 7.2.....I had decided yesterday it was time to up my insulin again....so 48 novorapid and 38 levemir....because I know what its been like recently with the cheese on toast I decided to stick to that again and my hourly sugars were 7.1. I just have to be careful now that I make sure I do snack at about 10 as when I put my insulin up that's always a dodgy time for me on the first day of the higher rate. But it was lovely to see a number below 7.8.[/QUOTE]

Good that the numbers were below :happydance:
I'm waiting for my hourly brekie numbers (I've enjoyed a lie in today - wow first in a long while!) so I'm hoping my cheese on toast hasn't let me down again. i added in some pumpkin seeds which really wasn't appertising with cheese on toast - but fingers crossed.


----------



## izzy29

Thanks for the suggestions madmae. I had melon there now as it was all ihad with me so will see how that pans out when i check before lunch. Suppose checking my levels 7 times a day I will soon learn what I can and cant eat. But I will def try the crackers
First time round I had an emergency section as DD was nearly 11lb so this time I have already been asked am i going to opt for a section. I was taken back a bit as I hadnt thought and really thought it all depended on the size of the baby this time but they seem to just assume I will go for a section this time. I was totally gutted after my section the last time, I never once dreamt that I would end up with one so it was a big shock and the recovery after wasnt great either. I have heard that straight sections have a better recovery than going through labour and ending up with a section but I am still not convinced yet.


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions madmae. I had melon there now as it was all ihad with me so will see how that pans out when i check before lunch. Suppose checking my levels 7 times a day I will soon learn what I can and cant eat. But I will def try the crackers
> First time round I had an emergency section as DD was nearly 11lb so this time I have already been asked am i going to opt for a section. I was taken back a bit as I hadnt thought and really thought it all depended on the size of the baby this time but they seem to just assume I will go for a section this time. I was totally gutted after my section the last time, I never once dreamt that I would end up with one so it was a big shock and the recovery after wasnt great either. I have heard that straight sections have a better recovery than going through labour and ending up with a section but I am still not convinced yet.

Wow 11lb - that is big.
Yeah I was shocked when my team presumed I'd be having a section again, as I'd just presumed I'd be having a vbac. but then its the whole gd/induction on a c-section that complicates it for me but I was still shocked. When they found out I still wanted to try for a vbac they actually suggested I would find my second section easier - because I know what to expect - are they crazy? I found it tough with a small newborn but this time I have a 16 month and a newborn - how on earth would I care for them both. I was also told elective sections are easier to recover from. i can't compare it as don't know, I would imagine not being exhausted when you go into theatre in a big bonus - but I hated my recovery. beforehand they made it sound like I'd be sore for a couple of days and have to be careful lifting but I found it much tougher than that. having said that I know a couple of ladies that have had them and have been pretty much back to normal within a week. 
But don't wanna scare you ladies that have to have one - I'm sort of more likely to be in that category again and its something if you have to do, you do it and you will heal and still get all those magical moments with your newborn. Its just good to be prepared having help to begin with to help you heal - like making sure you have a baby changer set up at good height and stuff you need to get to during day left out on worktops. My hubbie used to leave plates etc out of cupboards to avoid me bending, little things like that and its not forever.


----------



## Doodar

I'm not being given a choice, I have to have a section. All my babies have been breech and after 2 previous sections they automatically said I had to have a third. Although had this baby turned I would have fought tooth and nail to have a vaginal. Still doesn't make it any easier knowing I have reason to have a section and I don't even mention breech presentation to people because I know the sarky comments will follow. Feel like my body can't even do that job properly either. Has to be reason why none of them turned doesn't there.

Madmae I researched breech vaginal delivery too. Everything upon everything just seems against me and I've lost the will to fight against it.

Issy I had 2 sections. First emergency after labouring and second planned elective. I found no difference in recovery between them. 


Breakfast numbers 8.6, don't know what's worse. Ketones or high sugar! It's so depressing. Only had 1 slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and my body can't even handle that.


----------



## madmae

11 lbs....ouch.....I thought 9lb8 was bad but wow....respect for being able to just carry around a babe that big.

That whole not being able to do things after a section is what worries me too. I'm not able to bend now and thats without surgery and it is so restrictive especially with Noah being 19 months. I just can't imagine how it is after a section.

I really am starting to feel we are damned if we do and damned if we don't. I know people make a lot of judgements about pregnant women anyway but when you are dealing with stuff like this its like people assume you've lost the ability to think and every decision you make is wrong no matter what the reasoning is behind it.

I am in a bit of an F off world mood today.....one if my teenagers is really pushing my buttons and she really knows how to sour a day before its even started.

Though on the bright side the omeprazole seems to have worked....I have been heartburn free since just after I took it yesterday and I slept through last night other than one trip to the loo....which these days I don't count as it was one trip there and back.


----------



## izzy29

As soon as they lifted her out they asked me did I have GD. It felt like that had lifted a suitcase off my tummy!! I had had the usual pee test every time at the midwife visits but nothing showed up there. The doc told me yest that the guidlines have changed now and they prob wouldnt have picked it up 3 years ago. Maybe that is why they are being so strict and making me check my glucose levels 7 times a day. I am due to check again before lunch and i am dreading it, the thought if it all makes me well up everytime I think about it. It is nearly putting me off eating anything in case I get over the limits but thankfully has been ok so far today, just!


----------



## madmae

I have never had any glucose show up in any of my pee tests either. The consultant said looking back at my notes that he is sure that I had it with DS1 (9lb8) as well but as I didn't have a GTT it wasn't picked up. They kept saying that getting pre-e with your 4th one when you've never had it was unusual but that can happen if you have untreated GD.

I know what you mean about the testing....there are days with it when I am perfectly fine and I just get on with it....and days like today when I am hating it big time. It will get easier to cope with Izzy. The initial first few weeks are not fun at all...but when you start getting some control over it it does give you a bit of a rush. And just being fine in this case is fantastic.


----------



## mightyspu

If it helps, my recovery this time has been much easier physically. I don't know why, but maybe It's because hubby has done everything for me this time. But mentally, I feel guilty for abandoning Jack because I've been doing less with him. 

Hope you all get decent numbers today. 

Also, any Hellbunny news? She's gone quiet on fb, I know her induction didn't quite work.


----------



## madmae

I've been looking to see if she's posted but nothing....I hope she's ok


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> I'm not being given a choice, I have to have a section. All my babies have been breech and after 2 previous sections they automatically said I had to have a third. Although had this baby turned I would have fought tooth and nail to have a vaginal. Still doesn't make it any easier knowing I have reason to have a section and I don't even mention breech presentation to people because I know the sarky comments will follow. Feel like my body can't even do that job properly either. Has to be reason why none of them turned doesn't there.
> 
> Madmae I researched breech vaginal delivery too. Everything upon everything just seems against me and I've lost the will to fight against it.
> 
> Issy I had 2 sections. First emergency after labouring and second planned elective. I found no difference in recovery between them.
> 
> 
> Breakfast numbers 8.6, don't know what's worse. Ketones or high sugar! It's so depressing. Only had 1 slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and my body can't even handle that.

aw doodar - just goes to show whether you have the choice or not us c-sec ladies do have a bloody hard time dealing with it all. It's not your fault at all babies have been breech - you are doing nothing wrong. your body created these amazing beauties in the first place, which shows how incredible it is. I know we are all guilty of this - but please please don't be hard on yourself. you're doing an amazing job!

Breakfast numbers - I know the ketone blood sugar balance is like walking a tightrope - i get depressed about both.
I think I might have stumbled on a reveleation with breakfast. normally I have my cheese on toast and numbers been ok on that fr months but last week they've been 8s. Well today I tried eating a fistful of sunflower seeds and a fistful of pumpkin seeds with breakfast (on the premise that the more grains bread has in it - the slower the release of sugar into the blood) so i thought your body doesn't know if its baked in the bread or on your plate. Well it worked because my bloods were 6.1 (a whole two digits lower). I'm hoping its the addition of seeds and not just a random good day - so will try again tommorrow but if contiues to work could be great thing for everyone to try.


----------



## Doodar

Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?

Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> If it helps, my recovery this time has been much easier physically. I don't know why, but maybe It's because hubby has done everything for me this time. But mentally, I feel guilty for abandoning Jack because I've been doing less with him.
> 
> Hope you all get decent numbers today.
> 
> Also, any Hellbunny news? She's gone quiet on fb, I know her induction didn't quite work.

I saw on facebook - she had been discharged because they didn't have any delivery beds free and her induction wasn't going anywhere, makes you wonder if they were deliberatly slowing her down because they were busy - my conusltant told me that can happen. not sure if she'll have gone back in now. Hopefully she's too busy pushing. 

It's good to hear your recovery has been better. I've already been laying out bedroom furniture etc and moving my clothed into the top drawers in anticipation. Don't feel guilty about time with jack - once you're back to normal you'll catch up and can make sure the two of you have time together alone. I know what you mean though, I feel like this whole pregnancy Poppy has come second and she's still a baby herself - I feel very guilty that i prioritise my sugars and energy over her a lot of the time and look forward to when she gets to have her mummy back properly. (have to say though - she hasn't seemed bothered at all - it's me that is, I feel emotional, hormonal and guilty - she's her happy normal self).


----------



## Doodar

Marley wow that's brilliant. Can't wait to see what your numbers are tomorrow. They'll be a mad dash by us all to rush out and buy seeds now lol thanks for sharing that :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

Oh god me too, I feel so guilty. It's like this GD affects the whole family in a way. I said to hubby that I just feel as though I'm concentrating on myself too much and it's like sod you lot I'm eating. Luckily my two are a bit older so a bit more understanding, still feel guilty though, like I'm neglecting the family :dohh:


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?
> 
> Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.

If it helps mine was last feb and I was allowed pain meds and anti-inflammatories. i took them for a good four weeks and breastfeed. I took loads of them and luckily never got bad pain - as I kept on top of it all the time. Only about 2% of meds come through into milk and the drugs they give now are deliberatly suited to being able to feed on them.

I was in five days unfortunately but they do let you go in 2 days now if all is well. 

Question for you section ladies - where your scar was did you have a big thread on the outside - like a big loop from one end to other. When i got on to the ward all the midwives were laughig and were saying they could tell which surgeon did my section because I had a loop on the outisde. i wasn't bothered and thought nothing of it but I really struggled not being able to lie down at all for about three-four weeks. When I had my final midwife check at home at 4 weeks I told her I was still struggling with movement. She saw the loop and cut it off and said I would feel much better - I did instantly. She had a big spout off and said my consultant needed to come into the 21st century and put the loop on the inside like the others. It's very likely he would be doing it again - i really like him, I trust him and he's being doing section for years and years, so I like the fact he is very expereinced and there's no way I can criticse his work - but bit worried he's doing it in some old fashioned way that takes longer to heal? Anyone had this - or felt they couldn't lie down for weeks anyway?


----------



## mightyspu

Doodar said:


> Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?
> 
> Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.

well, Jack was born less than 2 years ago and I was allowed out after 2 nights then too. There weren't really many differences that I could tell, I had disolvable stitches this time and some anti-clotting injections to take for 5 days afterwards. I was also tested and found to be a little anaemic so was given iron tabs. But none of those could feasibly be the reason why I feel better. :shrug:

Pain relief wise, I've been on paracetamol, ibruprofen and codeine. I dropped the codeine some time ago as I wasn't sure if it was making me woozy (it wasn't) and stopped anything else a couple of days ago. 

In hospital, did they encourage you to get up? They couldn't stop me (I had a false sense of feeling better) so not sure if that helped.


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Marley wow that's brilliant. Can't wait to see what your numbers are tomorrow. They'll be a mad dash by us all to rush out and buy seeds now lol thanks for sharing that :thumbup:

Fingers crossed - holland and barret could get a rush on! :haha:


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?
> 
> Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.
> 
> well, Jack was born less than 2 years ago and I was allowed out after 2 nights then too. There weren't really many differences that I could tell, I had disolvable stitches this time and some anti-clotting injections to take for 5 days afterwards. I was also tested and found to be a little anaemic so was given iron tabs. But none of those could feasibly be the reason why I feel better. :shrug:
> 
> Pain relief wise, I've been on paracetamol, ibruprofen and codeine. I dropped the codeine some time ago as I wasn't sure if it was making me woozy (it wasn't) and stopped anything else a couple of days ago.
> 
> In hospital, did they encourage you to get up? They couldn't stop me (I had a false sense of feeling better) so not sure if that helped.Click to expand...

Sorry if sound like an idiot but how do u tell if stiches dissolvable? I'm guessing you needed nothing cutting off - like the silly loop I had? Did u have the loop thing last time? or anyhting else on the outside?
I was told to get up and move about but I just felt like I couldn't. they told me it was better to but I was in five days and spent all of it in bed propped up - except when they stopped bringing me breakfast on day three- then I got up and trundled to the day room - after gd diet nothing could stop me getting to my morning hot chocloate in hospital - not even the section! :haha:


----------



## izzy29

I was given pain meds after my section but they made me so constipated I stopped taking them after I got home. Prob didnt help my recovery but I got there in the end. Anyone any suggestions how to lower your fasting sugar levels? Mine is ok but just ok. I had oatcakes and peanut butter for a snack last night but I am having to check my levels before bed now so am I better checking it, then having a nightime snack before bed and hopefully if I eat the right thing my first morning glucose level will be a bit lower?


----------



## madmae

I don't generally do seeds but needs must an all that and if it works I'm sure they'll become my new fave food lol.

I feel guilty about Noah too. When he cuddles up to me and pats my belly and gives it loves I wonder if he has any inkling of just how much things are about to change for him. My older ones, well other than the one who is 17, have been brill. My 9 yr old thinks its so funny he has to help me off with my boots cos I can't bend to do it. My other girls understand that even bending to do the dishwasher is painful. With the GD I have had a few moments when the kids didn't get it. I had a hypo and I asked my eldest to get me a drink as I was using the dextrose sweets to sort it and she just turned round and said no. DH was there and I just lost it big time with them both pointing out that if I didn't sort the hypo out it could be bad news. That was the last time someone refused to help me when I have hypo'ed.


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> I was given pain meds after my section but they made me so constipated I stopped taking them after I got home. Prob didnt help my recovery but I got there in the end. Anyone any suggestions how to lower your fasting sugar levels? Mine is ok but just ok. I had oatcakes and peanut butter for a snack last night but I am having to check my levels before bed now so am I better checking it, then having a nightime snack before bed and hopefully if I eat the right thing my first morning glucose level will be a bit lower?

Not sure about the testing as I don't do bed time testing...but the fasting numbers with me depend on so much....even down to how well I have slept. Though mine are now at a point where I will need the levemir (background) insulin at night as well. In my research I have seen that some people with normal diabetes set their alarms to something like 3 to have a quick snack. Again I think its going to be a matter of trial and error to find what works for you.


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw Mae what rubbish they didn't help you get a drink, hope they are much nicer to you in the future.

I have a question for you ladies, when you get a c-section, what kind of stitches are used? The kind that are dissolvable? Or the kind that require removal? I need to do my homework, I'm totally not sure what to expect.


----------



## mightyspu

I could only tell my stitches were disolvable because they didn't tell me I'd need them removed! Last time I had one long stitch with a bead at the end. It was removed at my day 10 appointment. 

And I was prescribed senna to go with my pain meds, it really helped. Maybe let them know you were constipated last time Izzy? 

If you can, I suggest get moving, but only if you can, I was always adjusting my bed to make getting in and out easier. However it was always much easier when the medicine trolley had recently been past!


----------



## hakunamatata

marley79 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?
> 
> Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.
> 
> If it helps mine was last feb and I was allowed pain meds and anti-inflammatories. i took them for a good four weeks and breastfeed. I took loads of them and luckily never got bad pain - as I kept on top of it all the time. Only about 2% of meds come through into milk and the drugs they give now are deliberatly suited to being able to feed on them.
> 
> I was in five days unfortunately but they do let you go in 2 days now if all is well.
> 
> Question for you section ladies - where your scar was did you have a big thread on the outside - like a big loop from one end to other. When i got on to the ward all the midwives were laughig and were saying they could tell which surgeon did my section because I had a loop on the outisde. i wasn't bothered and thought nothing of it but I really struggled not being able to lie down at all for about three-four weeks. When I had my final midwife check at home at 4 weeks I told her I was still struggling with movement. She saw the loop and cut it off and said I would feel much better - I did instantly. She had a big spout off and said my consultant needed to come into the 21st century and put the loop on the inside like the others. It's very likely he would be doing it again - i really like him, I trust him and he's being doing section for years and years, so I like the fact he is very expereinced and there's no way I can criticse his work - but bit worried he's doing it in some old fashioned way that takes longer to heal? Anyone had this - or felt they couldn't lie down for weeks anyway?Click to expand...

Dear God I hope you didn't end up with a much bigger scar because of this dolt!


----------



## hakunamatata

Spu I don't know if I congratulated you yet (I think I did??) but congratulations!!! Fin is a handsome little dude!!


----------



## hakunamatata

That's funny, just saw someone else had the stitches question too. Ooops!

I will stop spamming :haha:


----------



## madmae

hakunamatata said:


> Aw Mae what rubbish they didn't help you get a drink, hope they are much nicer to you in the future.

Lol they're great now. I don't think they got how serious it could become. I think I ended up swearing at them (she's 19 so not a child) that their lives would be slightly more difficult if I ended up in hospital or dead. You'd think they'd realise that peeing off a pregnant woman was a bad idea.


----------



## Doodar

marley79 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?
> 
> Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.
> 
> If it helps mine was last feb and I was allowed pain meds and anti-inflammatories. i took them for a good four weeks and breastfeed. I took loads of them and luckily never got bad pain - as I kept on top of it all the time. Only about 2% of meds come through into milk and the drugs they give now are deliberatly suited to being able to feed on them.
> 
> I was in five days unfortunately but they do let you go in 2 days now if all is well.
> 
> Question for you section ladies - where your scar was did you have a big thread on the outside - like a big loop from one end to other. When i got on to the ward all the midwives were laughig and were saying they could tell which surgeon did my section because I had a loop on the outisde. i wasn't bothered and thought nothing of it but I really struggled not being able to lie down at all for about three-four weeks. When I had my final midwife check at home at 4 weeks I told her I was still struggling with movement. She saw the loop and cut it off and said I would feel much better - I did instantly. She had a big spout off and said my consultant needed to come into the 21st century and put the loop on the inside like the others. It's very likely he would be doing it again - i really like him, I trust him and he's being doing section for years and years, so I like the fact he is very expereinced and there's no way I can criticse his work - but bit worried he's doing it in some old fashioned way that takes longer to heal? Anyone had this - or felt they couldn't lie down for weeks anyway?Click to expand...

Yes I had the loop last time, midwife cut it off around 10 days. I felt like I couldn't stand up straight. First time round I had staples omg now I dont even want to think about them, had to have them pinged out one by one.



izzy29 said:


> I was given pain meds after my section but they made me so constipated I stopped taking them after I got home. Prob didnt help my recovery but I got there in the end. Anyone any suggestions how to lower your fasting sugar levels? Mine is ok but just ok. I had oatcakes and peanut butter for a snack last night but I am having to check my levels before bed now so am I better checking it, then having a nightime snack before bed and hopefully if I eat the right thing my first morning glucose level will be a bit lower?

I suffered with the constipation too and my god did that first toilet trip hurt like hell, this really bothers me. This time I'm equipped with All Bran Bars and Fybogel. It aint happening again, I wont let it.



madmae said:


> I don't generally do seeds but needs must an all that and if it works I'm sure they'll become my new fave food lol.
> 
> I feel guilty about Noah too. When he cuddles up to me and pats my belly and gives it loves I wonder if he has any inkling of just how much things are about to change for him. My older ones, well other than the one who is 17, have been brill. My 9 yr old thinks its so funny he has to help me off with my boots cos I can't bend to do it. My other girls understand that even bending to do the dishwasher is painful. With the GD I have had a few moments when the kids didn't get it. I had a hypo and I asked my eldest to get me a drink as I was using the dextrose sweets to sort it and she just turned round and said no. DH was there and I just lost it big time with them both pointing out that if I didn't sort the hypo out it could be bad news. That was the last time someone refused to help me when I have hypo'ed.

Aw my older one is bit a horizontal when it comes to things like that, he is so laid back and is taking this whole baby thing in his stride. I think if I needed him to do something though, he would do it. I haven't come across this yet. He never offers to do anything though, I would have to ask him.
DD on the other hand she is 10 and the same as your 9 year old, she can't do enough for me, she helps with everything and is super super excited about this little ones arrival. I said the same to hubby the other night, that I dont think she realises how much things are going to change, she has been the baby for many many years.


----------



## Doodar

mightyspu said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?
> 
> Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.
> 
> well, Jack was born less than 2 years ago and I was allowed out after 2 nights then too. There weren't really many differences that I could tell, I had disolvable stitches this time and some anti-clotting injections to take for 5 days afterwards. I was also tested and found to be a little anaemic so was given iron tabs. But none of those could feasibly be the reason why I feel better. :shrug:
> 
> Pain relief wise, I've been on paracetamol, ibruprofen and codeine. I dropped the codeine some time ago as I wasn't sure if it was making me woozy (it wasn't) and stopped anything else a couple of days ago.
> 
> In hospital, did they encourage you to get up? They couldn't stop me (I had a false sense of feeling better) so not sure if that helped.Click to expand...

The got me out of bed the next day but I felt bloody awful, really struggled with it and nearly fainted, was lay flat on my back for over 24 hours struggling to look after a baby, everytime I pressed the buzzer nobody came. I hated it.

I struggled to stand up straight for ages afterwards, I had co-codamol and it made me woozy too but it did nothing for the pain. Took me weeks and weeks to recover. Hospital sent me home with no pain relief either, luckily my doctor did a house visit and gave me some. I'm guessing stitches wont be disolvable ones because they said the midwife will remove them 5 days after at home :shrug:

I just hate everything about it, cannula, that first time up out of bed, the woozy feeling, the pain, the drips, the drains, the first shower, the first toilet visit. I just have bad memories of it all. I'm not looking forward to the sliding scale or the blood thinner injections, the constant blood monitoring. I dont want to go in the night before either and I absolutely hate it when hubby leaves after visiting, I cry!! I feel hopeless looking after this baby when I cant even get out of bed. Hubby said wouldnt you think that they would allow partners to stay when you have a section not only to help mums out but surely it would help the staff out too, its less for them to do. Not that they did much for me last time. DD was just left crying in the cot, I couldnt move to get her and I kept pressing the button but no-one came at all. One of the other mums got out of bed and passed her to me. I couldn't change her nappy or anything. It was awful. Sorry I've gone on a bit again haven't I.


----------



## madmae

We thought Alex would have problems with Noah coming along (he's autistic) but he came to a scan and went from stupid baby to my brother and he is totally in love with him even now. Your DD probably has a very good idea whats coming and is just totally happy about it.


----------



## marley79

thanks for answering stitches question ladies - I feel like my section may have not been too old fashioned then if its quite common to have the loop. maybe they should have just removed it earlier. My god doodar - staples that most defo does not sound good. I feel thankful for my big silly loop now!
hakuna - not sure if my scar is big as nothing to compare too - its defo not a thin white line but more bumpy but I can't see it anymore lol! And even after poppy my skin stretched so much that its kinda hidden by that (oh what a delightful image)!
I wouldn't worry about researching stiches, scar etc as the surgeon will just put it where best and use the method they like to use. I have wondered about bringing up maybe a non-outside loop method or disolvable but then I figure if this is the way he does it - I'd rather he just sticks to what he knows and does everyday - I don't want to be his guinea pig.


madmae - glad your hosuehold now understand not to annoy a pregnant hypoing woman.
I too finding the bending now difficult. My hubbie comes home to piles of things round the house that I have dropped or Poppy has thrown. So before he even gets his coat off - I'm running through a list of things he might have to watch his step on and pick up for me. I have also totally given up wearing socks. Luckily I don't want to wear them at pres. When I had Poppy in feb I had to get hubby to put them on - it was quite a frustrating affair.
ps don't worry about section madmae - if you had to have one - you would just work round the immobility side of things. it can be frustrating but you've got some spare hands so just a case of delegating other tasks and making sure you get the space and help to heal as quick as poss. At least you won't be handling all the blood work and hypos at the same time, so that would be a weight off. x


----------



## mightyspu

Oh my god Doodar, you hadv a horrible time! Were you GD last time? I wasn't, and was on a low dependency ward. But this time we were on high dependency and had so much more care. For a start people came to let me know when to feed Fin and bring him his top ups. 

Would it be worth speaking to your mw about last time? It can't be great going into that atmosphere again with what must be huge anxiety. :hugs:


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?
> 
> Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.
> 
> well, Jack was born less than 2 years ago and I was allowed out after 2 nights then too. There weren't really many differences that I could tell, I had disolvable stitches this time and some anti-clotting injections to take for 5 days afterwards. I was also tested and found to be a little anaemic so was given iron tabs. But none of those could feasibly be the reason why I feel better. :shrug:
> 
> Pain relief wise, I've been on paracetamol, ibruprofen and codeine. I dropped the codeine some time ago as I wasn't sure if it was making me woozy (it wasn't) and stopped anything else a couple of days ago.
> 
> In hospital, did they encourage you to get up? They couldn't stop me (I had a false sense of feeling better) so not sure if that helped.Click to expand...
> 
> The got me out of bed the next day but I felt bloody awful, really struggled with it and nearly fainted, was lay flat on my back for over 24 hours struggling to look after a baby, everytime I pressed the buzzer nobody came. I hated it.
> 
> I struggled to stand up straight for ages afterwards, I had co-codamol and it made me woozy too but it did nothing for the pain. Took me weeks and weeks to recover. Hospital sent me home with no pain relief either, luckily my doctor did a house visit and gave me some. I'm guessing stitches wont be disolvable ones because they said the midwife will remove them 5 days after at home :shrug:
> 
> I just hate everything about it, cannula, that first time up out of bed, the woozy feeling, the pain, the drips, the drains, the first shower, the first toilet visit. I just have bad memories of it all. I'm not looking forward to the sliding scale or the blood thinner injections, the constant blood monitoring. I dont want to go in the night before either and I absolutely hate it when hubby leaves after visiting, I cry!! I feel hopeless looking after this baby when I cant even get out of bed. Hubby said wouldnt you think that they would allow partners to stay when you have a section not only to help mums out but surely it would help the staff out too, its less for them to do. Not that they did much for me last time. DD was just left crying in the cot, I couldnt move to get her and I kept pressing the button but no-one came at all. One of the other mums got out of bed and passed her to me. I couldn't change her nappy or anything. It was awful. Sorry I've gone on a bit again haven't I.Click to expand...

that sounds similar to what MWs were like with me - one refused to top my water jug up! I creid and cried when hubby left at 9pm. I was in a single room with own toilet, so one night we decided he would just stay and sleep on the spare chair. the night before he stayed until 11pm and noone had noticed. but sod's law mw came to check on me and demanded he leave. We begged for him to stay as I was struggling and they got mw on charge. she said he had to go - due to other women but we were in a single room that he didn't have to leave because of the toilet and they wouldn't have known down the corridor that he was there. I ened up having major meltdown and the mw said he had to go but she would take my girl off me for the night and feed her with the colostrum I'd already expressed. ideally i would have wanted her with me but I was so tired I didn't care - I felt that awful! i'd had no sleep in three days.
A hospital about 50miles from me are trailing dads being allowed to stay overnight on pull out beds. The area where it is have problems with dads even being present at labour s its a drive to help create stability in families - a few local community mws are pushing for it here but the hospital mws are flatly refusing. i thinka ll women with hard labours or c-sections should be given their own room and husbands allowed to stay. i know there's not always space but I think it should be at least tried. It would defo help work of mws I had to press my buzzer everytime I needed Poppy passing to me. My five days there were so miserable and they knew about gd but were rubbish. I'm very anxious about it and hope this time I can come out within a couple of days max.
sorry for ramble.


----------



## izzy29

Doodar said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Oh hope she is ok. I've lost track of days, when did she go in?
> 
> Mighty I've heard a few people say that they recovered quicker lately. I wonder if they've changed how they do things, not sure how they could but u never know. They let you home after 2 days now too, when I had DD they kept me in 5 days. Guess a lot has changed since then lol well it was 10 years ago. It's the pain that bothers me the most and pain management with regard to breastfeeding, are you still allowed painkillers or do you have to suffer through it.
> 
> well, Jack was born less than 2 years ago and I was allowed out after 2 nights then too. There weren't really many differences that I could tell, I had disolvable stitches this time and some anti-clotting injections to take for 5 days afterwards. I was also tested and found to be a little anaemic so was given iron tabs. But none of those could feasibly be the reason why I feel better. :shrug:
> 
> Pain relief wise, I've been on paracetamol, ibruprofen and codeine. I dropped the codeine some time ago as I wasn't sure if it was making me woozy (it wasn't) and stopped anything else a couple of days ago.
> 
> In hospital, did they encourage you to get up? They couldn't stop me (I had a false sense of feeling better) so not sure if that helped.Click to expand...
> 
> The got me out of bed the next day but I felt bloody awful, really struggled with it and nearly fainted, was lay flat on my back for over 24 hours struggling to look after a baby, everytime I pressed the buzzer nobody came. I hated it.
> 
> I struggled to stand up straight for ages afterwards, I had co-codamol and it made me woozy too but it did nothing for the pain. Took me weeks and weeks to recover. Hospital sent me home with no pain relief either, luckily my doctor did a house visit and gave me some. I'm guessing stitches wont be disolvable ones because they said the midwife will remove them 5 days after at home :shrug:
> 
> I just hate everything about it, cannula, that first time up out of bed, the woozy feeling, the pain, the drips, the drains, the first shower, the first toilet visit. I just have bad memories of it all. I'm not looking forward to the sliding scale or the blood thinner injections, the constant blood monitoring. I dont want to go in the night before either and I absolutely hate it when hubby leaves after visiting, I cry!! I feel hopeless looking after this baby when I cant even get out of bed. Hubby said wouldnt you think that they would allow partners to stay when you have a section not only to help mums out but surely it would help the staff out too, its less for them to do. Not that they did much for me last time. DD was just left crying in the cot, I couldnt move to get her and I kept pressing the button but no-one came at all. One of the other mums got out of bed and passed her to me. I couldn't change her nappy or anything. It was awful. Sorry I've gone on a bit again haven't I.Click to expand...

Doodar, your experience is just how I would have written my own. And yet we are here again. We must have blocked out those dark days or realise its all worth it.


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow!!! What horrible stories. If they ignored my buzzer you can be sure a shitstorm would follow!! DH is definitely going to be my advocate so that they can't get away with that kind of stuff. I hope that everyone else's stays go much better.


----------



## Doodar

Mighty I wasn't diagnosed with GD but they now think I had it but wasn't picked up, DD was big. I suspected I had it but nothing was ever done to test for it. I think your right, maybe I should speak to midwife and try and relieve some of this anxiety. I just wish I could have had a vaginal birth and just left to get on with it, no poking, no prodding, no pricking with needles every 2 minutes. I envy these women who just go into hospital for a few hours, pop the baby out and go home! Why can't that be meeee :hissy:
Did you have a drain in your wound? Just wondered how you managed to get up and about so quickly. 

Marley sounds like u had it tough too. I really don't understand why some the woman go into the nursing profession, they are there to care, it's part of the job and they should be bloody grateful they have a job. I know most of them are short staffed but that's not the patients fault, we deserve to be treated with respect and care. I was told to pull myself together. I'm sorry but anyone else who goes to hospital to have major surgery, they are free of pain or sedated. They aren't expected to soley look after a baby. Yet you have major surgery to have a baby and your just meant to get on with it. I said to hubby if we pay for a single room he could hide in the bathroom and stay over night :haha: my cousins husband did this and they got away with it. She had a ground floor room though so he climbed back in through the window and hide in the bathroom when midwife came :haha:

Izzy I think we do forget yes. I reckon someone sneaks up on us and removes that part from our brain :haha: I think I was secretly hoping that this pregnancy would be smooth sailing and my baby would turn so I could put my foot down and demand a vaginal. Didn't quite work out that way though :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

Nope,no drain :shrug:


----------



## tracy143

Had my doctor's appointment yesterday. He put me on 2.5 mg of Glyburide once a day at breakfast. He said he might up my dose if it proves to be too ineffective. Positive note though.. he was very pleased with the growth scan I had on Tuesday and said if baby keeps this growth pattern and stays under 9 lbs then I can try to birth her vaginally. That made me so happy! :happydance: She weighed 4 lbs 2 ozs and measured exactly at 32w so she is right on target. If she continues this pattern, she will only be 8 lbs 2 ozs at 40 weeks. Since I will be induced at 39 weeks, she should only be 7 lbs 5 ozs. I won't know what to do with such a small baby!! My boys were 10 lbs 10 ozs each!

I don't have anything to contribute to the c-section stories, but I am sorry you ladies had such a rough time of it. I am praying that I will not need one but if I do, then it'll be worth it to hold my Bean!

:hugs:


----------



## tracy143

OMG! I just checked my after breakfast numbers (I have eaten the same thing for the past 3 days- Chobani Greek non-fat yogurt, 1/2 banana, and 1 hard boiled egg) and I got an 81!!! This is at least 20 points lower than I have normally been getting! I took my first glyburide this morning. Could it have taken affect so quickly?


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> OMG! I just checked my after breakfast numbers (I have eaten the same thing for the past 3 days- Chobani Greek non-fat yogurt, 1/2 banana, and 1 hard boiled egg) and I got an 81!!! This is at least 20 points lower than I have normally been getting! I took my first glyburide this morning. Could it have taken affect so quickly?

defo - it does make it so much easier. I bet you felt like jumping for joy!


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Mighty I wasn't diagnosed with GD but they now think I had it but wasn't picked up, DD was big. I suspected I had it but nothing was ever done to test for it. I think your right, maybe I should speak to midwife and try and relieve some of this anxiety. I just wish I could have had a vaginal birth and just left to get on with it, no poking, no prodding, no pricking with needles every 2 minutes. I envy these women who just go into hospital for a few hours, pop the baby out and go home! Why can't that be meeee :hissy:
> Did you have a drain in your wound? Just wondered how you managed to get up and about so quickly.
> 
> Marley sounds like u had it tough too. I really don't understand why some the woman go into the nursing profession, they are there to care, it's part of the job and they should be bloody grateful they have a job. I know most of them are short staffed but that's not the patients fault, we deserve to be treated with respect and care. I was told to pull myself together. I'm sorry but anyone else who goes to hospital to have major surgery, they are free of pain or sedated. They aren't expected to soley look after a baby. Yet you have major surgery to have a baby and your just meant to get on with it. I said to hubby if we pay for a single room he could hide in the bathroom and stay over night :haha: my cousins husband did this and they got away with it. She had a ground floor room though so he climbed back in through the window and hide in the bathroom when midwife came :haha:
> 
> Izzy I think we do forget yes. I reckon someone sneaks up on us and removes that part from our brain :haha: I think I was secretly hoping that this pregnancy would be smooth sailing and my baby would turn so I could put my foot down and demand a vaginal. Didn't quite work out that way though :haha:

that made me laugh so much! The husabnd jumping in and out through the window. You would think he was doing something wrong - like sneaking in for nookie - it's ridicuolous we have to go to these measures to actually just have some help with the baby. It's so crazy its funny!We couldn't have snook hubbie into bathroom, as the mws used to just waltz in suddenly - that's when he was caught!


----------



## marley79

hakuna - please don't let our horrid mw tales scare you - i think it really depends on your hospital and also which mws are on shift. i remember ringing my hubbie one night in tears saying I was going to discharge myself as I couldn't take it anymore and then I saw the mws shift change whilst I was chatting and the horrid mw was replaced with one I'd had before who I liked. he was already to come get me because i was inconsolable and then i suddenly went 'oh it's ok julie's back on shift - I'm fine. I'm staying put'. i went from desperate to happy in an instance.
many many women I know have had such lovely mws and expereinces and been really well cared for. At least its temporary. And providing all is well - you do have the right to discharge yourself at any time of day. x


----------



## madmae

tracy143 said:


> OMG! I just checked my after breakfast numbers (I have eaten the same thing for the past 3 days- Chobani Greek non-fat yogurt, 1/2 banana, and 1 hard boiled egg) and I got an 81!!! This is at least 20 points lower than I have normally been getting! I took my first glyburide this morning. Could it have taken affect so quickly?

Thats excellent news on the numbers:happydance:


And of course excellent news on the scan as well


----------



## tracy143

Thank you ladies. Though I am not sure how good those numbers actually are. I am feeling really bad atm, breaking out in a sweat and shaking uncontrollably. I just checked my numbers and they are at 75. I thought that was still a good place to be but I am feeling really bad. I am not hypo'ing am I?


----------



## Doodar

mightyspu said:


> Nope,no drain :shrug:

I think I should come have my section at your hospital, they sound so much better than mine. The drain, drips and catheter were the reason I couldn't move out of bed for 24 hours.



marley79 said:


> hakuna - please don't let our horrid mw tales scare you - i think it really depends on your hospital and also which mws are on shift. i remember ringing my hubbie one night in tears saying I was going to discharge myself as I couldn't take it anymore and then I saw the mws shift change whilst I was chatting and the horrid mw was replaced with one I'd had before who I liked. he was already to come get me because i was inconsolable and then i suddenly went 'oh it's ok julie's back on shift - I'm fine. I'm staying put'. i went from desperate to happy in an instance.
> many many women I know have had such lovely mws and expereinces and been really well cared for. At least its temporary. And providing all is well - you do have the right to discharge yourself at any time of day. x

Me too, I phoned Hubby in tears many a time and I did discharge myself. I'd had enough. Really hope I dont feel like this again, although the thought of it makes we well up now so god knows what I'll be like when the time comes.



tracy143 said:


> Thank you ladies. Though I am not sure how good those numbers actually are. I am feeling really bad atm, breaking out in a sweat and shaking uncontrollably. I just checked my numbers and they are at 75. I thought that was still a good place to be but I am feeling really bad. I am not hypo'ing am I?

Oh my word, I dont know. It certainly sounds like it. I'm not sure of the conversion of numbers. Try having a carb snack and see if you feel any better.


----------



## hakunamatata

marley79 said:


> hakuna - please don't let our horrid mw tales scare you - i think it really depends on your hospital and also which mws are on shift. i remember ringing my hubbie one night in tears saying I was going to discharge myself as I couldn't take it anymore and then I saw the mws shift change whilst I was chatting and the horrid mw was replaced with one I'd had before who I liked. he was already to come get me because i was inconsolable and then i suddenly went 'oh it's ok julie's back on shift - I'm fine. I'm staying put'. i went from desperate to happy in an instance.
> many many women I know have had such lovely mws and expereinces and been really well cared for. At least its temporary. And providing all is well - you do have the right to discharge yourself at any time of day. x

I was reading the booklet my doctor's gave me about my upcoming hospital stay. There is a phone number that I can call if there is substandard care. Here's hoping all goes well but if not they will get quite the earful!


----------



## madmae

Thank you ladies. Though I am not sure how good those numbers actually are. I am feeling really bad atm, breaking out in a sweat and shaking uncontrollably. I just checked my numbers and they are at 75. I thought that was still a good place to be but I am feeling really bad. I am not hypo'ing am I?



it works out as 4.1 so no not technically a hypo but it is low so have something to raise it if you're not feeling great

I have been told that over here they consider in a woman with gd a hypo to be 3.5 or under....thats 63


----------



## lollybabe2011

Tracy it is not hypo but if you sugars have been high, your body is use to this, hence you may notice hypo symptoms at higher than 3.5.
When I started insulin I was having symptoms at 3.9, now it is usually once I am lower than 3.5, even at 3.4 I was fine.


----------



## lollybabe2011

For ladies in 3rd trimester on meds, did you find that your sugars were all over the place at this stage.
I am almost 27wks, my fasting has been in 5.4-6.1 for past 4 days in a row, I have increased lantus by 2 unit with no response, the problem is my pre meals have been in range 3.9-4.4. I am scared to increase further as the last time I did this the fasting went down but pre meals went down to 3.x .


----------



## marley79

Tracy - I think these symptoms are quite normal when you've been struggling with diet and suddenly go onto meds as it's a whole new learning curve getting your head round eating a diet that suits the meds as opposed to the restricted diet only you've been on. It's trial and error eating enough to not get shaky, weak needing to eat and eating enough. But eat to the point you don't feel like this and if sugars are too high then they will up the meds. Sorry no firm answers it really is trial and error. Stick the diet you've been doing but include more carbs now. It will take a couple of weeks to settle into the meds but you'll get used to it and feel a lot better.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Mightyspu, how are you getting on with baby fin, glad you still come in here.


----------



## marley79

lollybabe2011 said:


> For ladies in 3rd trimester on meds, did you find that your sugars were all over the place at this stage.
> I am almost 27wks, my fasting has been in 5.4-6.1 for past 4 days in a row, I have increased lantus by 2 unit with no response, the problem is my pre meals have been in range 3.9-4.4. I am scared to increase further as the last time I did this the fasting went down but pre meals went down to 3.x .

i started to find things were very different from around 32 weeks in that they have got higher and the past week certain foods aren't as good as they were. I'm on met not insulin though so not too sure on adjusting the dosages of meds. x


----------



## marley79

lollybabe2011 said:


> Tracy it is not hypo but if you sugars have been high, your body is use to this, hence you may notice hypo symptoms at higher than 3.5.
> When I started insulin I was having symptoms at 3.9, now it is usually once I am lower than 3.5, even at 3.4 I was fine.

I'd agree with that - I think your body will have some adjusting to do.


----------



## tracy143

Was doing some research on Glyburide and those who are allergic to sulfa drugs should make sure their doctor knows this. Apparently, there is a sulfur molecule in the glyburide that could potentially cause issues to those who are allergic to sulfa drugs. So, he is switching me to another medicine. Not sure what it is until I go pick it up this afternoon.

I did have a chocolate chip granola bar when I was feeling poorly and then ate my lunch of baby spinach salad with chicken, cucumber and egg and I felt better about 15 minutes after. My number after lunch still amazes me. I got an 87. I love that I am not going over my numbers. I hope this new medicine will work just as well.


----------



## marley79

tracy -so glad your numbers are under control - it does take the stress out. great things you are at a nice stage of pregnancy were hopefully you will simply maintain on the meds - they will porb switch you to metformin I would imagine.


----------



## marley79

ohhhh exciting stuff - I think hellbunny has had her little boy. Hopefully she'll be on an updating us all soon. But in the meantime massive congrats to her xxxxx


----------



## hakunamatata

Yayyyyy :bunny: can't wait to see pics!


----------



## madmae

Yey thats fantastic news....big congrats Hellbunny


----------



## madmae

lollybabe2011 said:


> For ladies in 3rd trimester on meds, did you find that your sugars were all over the place at this stage.
> I am almost 27wks, my fasting has been in 5.4-6.1 for past 4 days in a row, I have increased lantus by 2 unit with no response, the problem is my pre meals have been in range 3.9-4.4. I am scared to increase further as the last time I did this the fasting went down but pre meals went down to 3.x .

You could talk to your diabetes team about background insulin if you're not on it. I'm on levemir for mine....at the moment I only inject at breakfast to cover me for the day but my fasting is above 6 most of the time now and they did warn me that when that happened I'd go on levemir in the evening too.


----------



## mightyspu

Oh so pleased for hB. Will go and have a nose. 

Lolly, its going well thanks, Fin is very laidback and hubby has taken on all my chores etc. It'll be a shock getting back to the real world. 
I still visit this thread all the time, I don't always comment as my phone is shonky, but I'm rooting for you ladies :) this thread always seemed much more my cup of tea than the May babies one somehow.


----------



## mightyspu

Oh so pleased for hB. Will go and have a nose. 

Lolly, its going well thanks, Fin is very laidback and hubby has taken on all my chores etc. It'll be a shock getting back to the real world. 
I still visit this thread all the time, I don't always comment as my phone is shonky, but I'm rooting for you ladies :) this thread always seemed much more my cup of tea than the May babies one somehow.


----------



## lollybabe2011

thanks madmae, lantus is background insulin, it is actually longer acting that levemir, so unless I am requiring very high dose, twice daily dosing should not be needed so I was told. Will talk to girls in diabetic clinic tommorrow to see what I can do (may be split or change from night to morning), hope I can sort this out before monday's appointment with consultant.
Fasting has always been my problem but it is just getting worse.


----------



## lollybabe2011

congrats hellbunny
night ladies


----------



## madmae

lollybabe2011 said:


> thanks madmae, lantus is background insulin, it is actually longer acting that levemir, so unless I am requiring very high dose, twice daily dosing should not be needed so I was told. Will talk to girls in diabetic clinic tommorrow to see what I can do (may be split or change from night to morning), hope I can sort this out before monday's appointment with consultant.
> Fasting has always been my problem but it is just getting worse.

My fasting was ok generally up until last week...I had a few above 6 but nothing consistent.....but I was always warned that eventually I would need levemir twice a day....I'm surprised that it hasn't happened already.

How do you find it when you increase your insulin? I have learnt that the day I increase I literally have to just stay in the house or I end up having a hypo. After that its all fine. I am on over 100 units a day now...its quite scary....I am begining to wonder just how much I'll end up on when I have him.


----------



## HellBunny

Hi ladies quick update, finley evan was born at 8.10pm on the 16th, weighing 7lb1oz, here he is 

diabetes is still here though so will have to arrange to see them next week, just glad he;s here ok though, he is breastfeeding well also, his sugars were fine xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0321.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations hon! He's a doll!


----------



## marley79

Hellbunny - he is beautiful! You must be so thrilled he's finally here! So glad that all his well with his sugars etc - that is the main thing. Sorry to hear diabetes still there for you - let's hope that its as mild as can be and just goes away now your body is not under the stress and strain of pregnancy. (fingers crossed there).
Would love to hear birth story when you able to - but for now just enjoy baby Finley! (You'll have missed the posts but apparently we have a few more GD Finleys on the way too :0) - so about six in total ) xxx


----------



## mightyspu

Aw, congratulations,FinBunny is gorgeous. :D


----------



## madmae

Congrats HB your Finley is gorgeous


----------



## Doodar

Congrats HB he is gorgeous, welcome to the world Finley :cloud9:


----------



## marley79

Good luck hakuna - with your scan today. hope little miss gets to stay in there a little longer. x


----------



## izzy29

Hey, Does anyone know if you need to change the wee microchip in the glucose reader anytime you use a new packet of strips? There is a new one in the pot but not sure if I just keep the old one in so all the readings are contained to one.


----------



## izzy29

ps I had porridge with semi skinned milk this morn and 1 hr after I got a 6.3 as opposed to a 7.5 after 2 slices of wholemeal with peanut butter yesterday. Porridge seems the way to go for me for now!


----------



## Chellngaz

Think I'm gonna call antenatal day unit. Poppy been very quite since yesterday afternoon and right hand side of my bump on top in tender to touch. Hope all is ok just a bit scared coz this is about 5th time with reduced movement x


----------



## maysiemoo

Chellngaz said:


> Think I'm gonna call antenatal day unit. Poppy been very quite since yesterday afternoon and right hand side of my bump on top in tender to touch. Hope all is ok just a bit scared coz this is about 5th time with reduced movement x


I hope everything is ok for you both x


Thought i would join the thread and lower the tone immediately.

On metaformin week 2 now. I have been assuming funny coloured poo is normal side effect. Is it normal to have sandy (light brown i guess) coloured ones? Shape looks normal.


----------



## marley79

Chellngaz said:


> Think I'm gonna call antenatal day unit. Poppy been very quite since yesterday afternoon and right hand side of my bump on top in tender to touch. Hope all is ok just a bit scared coz this is about 5th time with reduced movement x

always better to go in. She'll porb perk up the moment the montior is on. x


----------



## marley79

maysiemoo said:


> Chellngaz said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna call antenatal day unit. Poppy been very quite since yesterday afternoon and right hand side of my bump on top in tender to touch. Hope all is ok just a bit scared coz this is about 5th time with reduced movement x
> 
> 
> I hope everything is ok for you both x
> 
> 
> Thought i would join the thread and lower the tone immediately.
> 
> On metaformin week 2 now. I have been assuming funny coloured poo is normal side effect. Is it normal to have sandy (light brown i guess) coloured ones? Shape looks normal.Click to expand...


Welcome.
I'm not sure about change in colour but metformin does have a lot to answer for in that department - it's known to change your bowel habits. It can make people loose and frequent. Some women just can't tolerate it and so are switched to insulin. I found it took me a few weeks to settle down and get used to it but things are defo different in that respect. I think a change in colour would be quite normal. Also guessing your diet will be different to normal so that could be contributing. If you got concerned just ask mw (I know may feel bit embarressed - but they do understand that metformin does these things so I'm sure they've had lots of women ask similar).


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> Hey, Does anyone know if you need to change the wee microchip in the glucose reader anytime you use a new packet of strips? There is a new one in the pot but not sure if I just keep the old one in so all the readings are contained to one.

I used to have to last time but this time I was told that the strips had changed so there was no need to.


----------



## madmae

maysiemoo said:


> Chellngaz said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna call antenatal day unit. Poppy been very quite since yesterday afternoon and right hand side of my bump on top in tender to touch. Hope all is ok just a bit scared coz this is about 5th time with reduced movement x
> 
> 
> I hope everything is ok for you both x
> 
> 
> Thought i would join the thread and lower the tone immediately.
> 
> On metaformin week 2 now. I have been assuming funny coloured poo is normal side effect. Is it normal to have sandy (light brown i guess) coloured ones? Shape looks normal.Click to expand...

I have had a quick google and as mentioned earlier met can affect things that way....that's why I don't use it as it makes me ill....but if you're worried mention it next time you see your diabetic team.


----------



## maysiemoo

I just had a quick chat with the diabetic midwife about changing an appt and mentioned it and she didn't think it was a side effect i feel fine so will mention it at clinic on monday.


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> tracy -so glad your numbers are under control - it does take the stress out. great things you are at a nice stage of pregnancy were hopefully you will simply maintain on the meds - they will porb switch you to metformin I would imagine.

Yup, picked up the Metformin yesterday. I am to take a 500mg tablet twice a day. It seems like so much more than the Glyburide (2.5mg once a day). Just took my first one so we'll see how my numbers are :)

Going for another BPP and NST today. Hope all goes well!


----------



## marley79

Well ladies - I had another good 1hour post breakfast reading just by adding in a large fistful of pumpkin seeds and a large fistful of sunflower seeds. I hvae my two slices of cheese on toast every morning. Its worked well for ages (along with 2x500mg metformin) but had been getting 8s - the addition of the seeds has lowered my numbers two days running to 6.2!!
had to tell you all as hoping that the seeds are doing the trick and it may be something others want to try (though I know we are all different with what works for us). It's not the most appetising but the thrill of getting good numbers is worth it. I maxed out my meds quite a few weeks ago now so just hoping I can keep up with diet and meds I'm on for next 4 weeks. Hoorah for seeds!


----------



## izzy29

must try the seeds. My fasting numbers are the problem, wonder if I ate them at night or first thing in the morning before I test would htey lower my numbers


----------



## tracy143

izzy29 said:


> must try the seeds. My fasting numbers are the problem, wonder if I ate them at night or first thing in the morning before I test would htey lower my numbers

Unfortunately Izzy, if you ate them first thing in the morning then your fasting number really wouldn't be a fasting number. I also have issues with my evening and fasting numbers. Hoping the metformin will control them a bit more.


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> must try the seeds. My fasting numbers are the problem, wonder if I ate them at night or first thing in the morning before I test would htey lower my numbers

you should always test before u eat - but worth trying on a night maybe with some carb and other protein snack. let us know how u get on. x


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> must try the seeds. My fasting numbers are the problem, wonder if I ate them at night or first thing in the morning before I test would htey lower my numbers
> 
> Unfortunately Izzy, if you ate them first thing in the morning then your fasting number really wouldn't be a fasting number. I also have issues with my evening and fasting numbers. Hoping the metformin will control them a bit more.Click to expand...

the evening metformin should help with fasting numbers.


----------



## Chellngaz

Is craving take away really bad! Does anyone have any ideas? After being stuck in hospital for 5 hours can't be bothered cooking x


----------



## izzy29

is there anythign from the chinese takeaway we can eat or is that a stupid question? Is Lasagne good or bad? Meeting with friends tomorrow and wondering what is the best thing I can eat.


----------



## mightyspu

I had a Chinese a few months back. Had very little rice/noodles and just ate tgec meaty dishes. The duck pancakes, spare ribs etc.


----------



## marley79

Chellngaz said:


> Is craving take away really bad! Does anyone have any ideas? After being stuck in hospital for 5 hours can't be bothered cooking x

was little poppy bopping around ok?
I think egg based chinese dishes would be good (although I suppose you'd want to know cooked well). I would also think anything that has a lot of meat or tofu would be good - like thai, or indian and just monitor carbs you get with it. the worst would prob be pizza. a lot of takeaways cook with a lot of fat which helps to slow sugars down.


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> is there anythign from the chinese takeaway we can eat or is that a stupid question? Is Lasagne good or bad? Meeting with friends tomorrow and wondering what is the best thing I can eat.

I find lasagne ok if I cook at home - but I put loads of cheese in the sauce to help. Never had it out.


----------



## madmae

I find a large shish kebab and chips are fine for me


----------



## hakunamatata

Had ultrasound today, amniotic fluid level up from 6 cm to 7 cm. No c-section today. Yay! Next appointment Tuesday.


----------



## madmae

hakunamatata said:


> Had ultrasound today, amniotic fluid level up from 6 cm to 7 cm. No c-section today. Yay! Next appointment Tuesday.

Yey thats fab news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## tracy143

Awesome Hakuna!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## marley79

hakuna - brilliant news!!!


----------



## Doodar

Lol we've just had a Chinese, had pork, mushrooms and noodles not tested yet though!! Take away curry is usually a good one for me, always get lower readings with curry.

Hakuna great news on fluid level.:thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

I'm craving chocolate sooooo bad tonight :hissy: I want a cadburys whole nut :cry:


----------



## mightyspu

Got any Nutella Doodar?


----------



## Doodar

Looks like Chinese good for my numbers too 6.3 :happydance: woohoo!

Yeah we got nutella, are we allowed that?


----------



## mightyspu

Yup, its low Gi!


----------



## izzy29

Does your fingers not get sore from testing all the time. This is only my second day and they are already starting to hurt!


----------



## Doodar

mightyspu said:


> Yup, its low Gi!

Kewl :coolio: I didn't know that! I fear I may eat the whole jar though, even if I get a whiff of it :wacko:



izzy29 said:


> Does your fingers not get sore from testing all the time. This is only my second day and they are already starting to hurt!

Yep my fingers got extremely sore. I dont test using my fingers anymore. I use alternate site testing ie: my forearm, have a little device that draws the blood out. Makes it so much easier and less painful too.


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> Does your fingers not get sore from testing all the time. This is only my second day and they are already starting to hurt!

Yup....the sides of my fingers are so tender


----------



## Techie

Am I the only person on here who hasn't been sent for growth scans? My doctor just keeps measuring my fundal height and hasn't done an ultrasound since my diagnosis. I'm 37 weeks on Monday. 

Is it bad that I just want the baby to come out already?


----------



## madmae

Techie said:


> Am I the only person on here who hasn't been sent for growth scans? My doctor just keeps measuring my fundal height and hasn't done an ultrasound since my diagnosis. I'm 37 weeks on Monday.
> 
> Is it bad that I just want the baby to come out already?

I'm surprised you haven't had a growth scan as so many things can affect the fundal height and doesn't give a true picture of whats going on....including how much water there is in there.....and nope I know how you feel and I am only 31 weeks.....I am counting down the weeks.


----------



## hakunamatata

Techie said:


> Am I the only person on here who hasn't been sent for growth scans? My doctor just keeps measuring my fundal height and hasn't done an ultrasound since my diagnosis. I'm 37 weeks on Monday.
> 
> Is it bad that I just want the baby to come out already?

I would find out if you can get another ultrasound due to the GD. If I hadn't had one this week (currently at week 36), I'd have no idea that my amniotic fluid levels were so low. I ended up having a second u/s this week, and I have TWO next week because they really need to monitor it closely.

Better to be safe.

:flower:


----------



## Doodar

I've had growth scans every 2 weeks since 28 weeks. I think I'd be pushing for one too Techie just for peace of mind :thumbup:


----------



## HellBunny

Hi ladies, sorry i havent updated much, its been quiite hectic, i've uploaded a story x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1015355-finley-evan-here-long-induction-story-diabetes.html#post18137871


----------



## hakunamatata

Just read it! Glad you and baby are doing well!


----------



## marley79

techie - I would push for a scan. they should be checking size of baby, fluid levels and doign a doppler on the placenta. Are you on meds or diet? Are you being induced early? Fundal height doesn't really give any info.
If your doctor won't send you for one - I know its not always affordable but you can get scans privately if you were really concerned not having one - but I would push for one with doctor. It is very standard with gd (in my opinion the only nice thing about gd - you see your baby lots).


----------



## Chellngaz

Sorry didn't reply yesterday was shattered after all that time in hospital. Well chicken kebab with pitta and chips (well cooked of course) is my new friend! 5.8 after this. Poppy wasn't bouncing around that much on ctg but her heartrate was strong and the ultrasound showed she has flipped sides and is now kicking my placenta so I can't feel her. At 1 point I thought they were going to admit me and induce but they have said if I get reduced movement again they will do this. (midwife told me to just ring over the weekend and say I'm having reduced movement so they induce me because she thought I should have been taken in yesterday so my head is swimming now with wha to do) x


----------



## marley79

Chellngaz said:


> Sorry didn't reply yesterday was shattered after all that time in hospital. Well chicken kebab with pitta and chips (well cooked of course) is my new friend! 5.8 after this. Poppy wasn't bouncing around that much on ctg but her heartrate was strong and the ultrasound showed she has flipped sides and is now kicking my placenta so I can't feel her. At 1 point I thought they were going to admit me and induce but they have said if I get reduced movement again they will do this. (midwife told me to just ring over the weekend and say I'm having reduced movement so they induce me because she thought I should have been taken in yesterday so my head is swimming now with wha to do) x

What were their original plans for you anyway? as see your coming up to 39 weeks. are there plans to induce you by a certain date or were you going to go to due date or over? Most gd ladies seem to be induced at 38-39 weeks anyway or usually by due date if on good control with diet. I had my Poppy at 38+4 on diet controlled and this one will be induced 38+5 (but c-section by 38+6). 
Do what you feel comfortable with - if her movements do still really bother you then your at a good gestation now to start things moving and you can keep going in for ctgs and doppler scans over the weekend if you are concerned. is your consultant contactable - to see what their feelings are? xxx


----------



## Chellngaz

I'm due to be induced on 29th may my due date because they are very happy with my diet controlled GD. I've never met my consultant it's always been their registrar. They haven't told me to come in for more ctg.'s etc just to call if I'm not happy with her movements x she was a bit livelier this morning so discussed it with OH and we just gonna play it by ear if she does have a quiet day gonna ring so she may be here early but if she moving happyley gonna leave it till 29th x


----------



## marley79

Chellngaz said:


> I'm due to be induced on 29th may my due date because they are very happy with my diet controlled GD. I've never met my consultant it's always been their registrar. They haven't told me to come in for more ctg.'s etc just to call if I'm not happy with her movements x she was a bit livelier this morning so discussed it with OH and we just gonna play it by ear if she does have a quiet day gonna ring so she may be here early but if she moving happyley gonna leave it till 29th x

Glad she's been more mobile - I think they just like to make us worry - little monkies!
Not long to your due date anyway so not too long to wait and sounds like best plan to go in in the meantime if you get concerned. All the best. :hugs:


----------



## AshleyR

Hello ladies! I was just diagnosed with GD yesterday, at 31 weeks. :( My appt. with the dietician to work out a meal plan and start testing my sugar is not for another 2 weeks. After diagnosing me yesterday, my doctor kind of rushed me out of the appt. without telling me much at all about GD and what I should do in the mean time, until I meet with the dietician. :\ I have been Googling like crazy all morning! What are some of your favourite GD friendly meals and snacks? I need to get some groceries this afternoon. I have been LIVING off of carbs and sugary foods my entire pregnancy - my poor baby! Just yesterday, before my appt. I swigged back a large strawberry lemonade slushie from Tim Hortons (pure sugar!) not knowing yet that I had GD! :(

Also, did/do any of you have symptoms of GD? I've noticed over the past 1-2 weeks that I've been feeling really tired and lethargic, with a mild headache. I've been sleeping more than usual - usually 12 hrs/night + a 2-3 hour nap during the day. I thought it might have just been a new thing since I hit 3rd trimester, but am starting to wonder if maybe it was because my sugar levels have been all wonky! Just curious if anyone else has felt this way because of the GD?


----------



## madmae

Those are quite common symptoms of GD as well as pregnancy.

Now don't beat yourself up about the past as now at least you know you have GD and you can do something about it.

You'll find that what works for one won't work for another but until you test you won't know that for sure. But as a rule of thumb limit how many carbs you have but don't eliminate them and try and eat protein when you do eat carbs. A breakfast fave here is cheese on toast. At night a snack before bed is good. My doc says to try and make sure I have 20g of carbs per snack.


----------



## marley79

Hi ashley
we've had a lot of new ladies on here last few weeks so i would have a good read through the more recent pages - there's quite a bit about diet. I just wanted to say that with my daughter they found out at 32 weeks (they didn't tell me until I was 34 weeks - as it was over xmas so noone thought to ring me) and I know what a horrid feeling it is. I had been eating bags of oranges and drinking cartons of pink grapefruit juice every day because I thought it was a pregnancy craving - turns out worse thing i could have been doing. I felt so frustrated and angry and scared but you can absolutely turn this around. the likelihood is that pregnancy has brought this on and its come on late in your pregnancy and you've got some good weeks ahead to get your numbers and diet all under control. You need to chat more to your team when you see them about how they will decide to manage you - but until you get testing your bloods yourself you won't know exactly. Can you get a blood monitor before you see dieticain - only its hard to start adjusting your diet without it (though you can still make good progress). Like madame says its indiviual on what works for some and so thats were your moniotr comes in.
make sure you don't go hungry at any point. for now cut out all sugar and fruit (you might be able to put fruit back in but for now I would leave off). sdon't be toos trict on carbs but just make sure they are balanced with protein and fat with each meal.
XX


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi ladies, I'd love to get your opinion on this situation. 

I had gd with my first pregnancy but was diagnosed about 32 weeksish. This time I'm considered high risk so was sent for a 16 week gtt and was told if the result was high I'd be told within 24 hours. Didn't hear anything so assumed everything was fine. Last week (17 weeks) in my mw appointment I told my mw I hadn't heard anything so she phoned for the results. They were 7.7! I would consider this a pretty massive red flag considering im not that far in to the pregnancy and wouldn't have expected a call to warn me. My mw says watch my sweet intake but I think it's more serious than that. I've bought myself a blood testing kit, same as I had from the nhs last time (which annoyingly I threw away in jan before finding out I was pregnant again). I feel it's my responsibility to monitor this as my gtt won't be repeated until 26 weeks. Am I being paranoid? Next mw appointment is in 4 weeks so I will have some good testing results. Would you be testing yourself even though mw doesn't seem overly concerned that I was 0.1 from being considered to have gd?

Thanks.


----------



## madmae

If I had the equipment then yes I probably would test...though not as strictly as if I had GD. The good thing is you know what to do to control it so you can at least sort out your diet....and if it all goes wrong and you start getting those high numbers at least you can show the midwives, diabetes team that you've been trying to sort it.


----------



## izzy29

I had a day off from testing today but back to it in the morning. Was out for dinner tonight, had lasagne so not sure how my levels will be in the morn, worrying about it already as my numbers have all been good and I want to be able to go to doc and show I have good control over it, suppose only time will tell. Quite hungry now too but suppose I sold be sleeping so no snacking now.


----------



## sarahgx4

AshleyR said:


> Hello ladies! I was just diagnosed with GD yesterday, at 31 weeks. :( My appt. with the dietician to work out a meal plan and start testing my sugar is not for another 2 weeks. After diagnosing me yesterday, my doctor kind of rushed me out of the appt. without telling me much at all about GD and what I should do in the mean time, until I meet with the dietician. :\ I have been Googling like crazy all morning! What are some of your favourite GD friendly meals and snacks? I need to get some groceries this afternoon. I have been LIVING off of carbs and sugary foods my entire pregnancy - my poor baby! Just yesterday, before my appt. I swigged back a large strawberry lemonade slushie from Tim Hortons (pure sugar!) not knowing yet that I had GD! :(
> 
> Also, did/do any of you have symptoms of GD? I've noticed over the past 1-2 weeks that I've been feeling really tired and lethargic, with a mild headache. I've been sleeping more than usual - usually 12 hrs/night + a 2-3 hour nap during the day. I thought it might have just been a new thing since I hit 3rd trimester, but am starting to wonder if maybe it was because my sugar levels have been all wonky! Just curious if anyone else has felt this way because of the GD?




Hi I'm right there with you. I have all the same symptoms as you, however my vision is extremely blurred and has been for 2 weeks. My one hour test came back as high, 152 to be exact. I went today for the 3 hour test, horrible! As far as your doc goes, thats bs. I got a call from a nurse saying "your levels are high, call and we can set up an appointment to further investigate"
I sat for 2-3 hours googling GD and it got me thinking. I called my dr. and left a voicemail asking what I need to do as precautionary, I mean I kind of got left hanging with so many unanswered questions. My dr. called me vack 10 minutes later and ordered me to go in today. He acted like it was wrong for me to ask him how high my levels were. I have been reading different diets. I'll send you a link if I come across a good one


----------



## AshleyR

Were any of you advised to cut back on your sugar intake gradually instead of cold turkey?

I just found out I have GD yesterday and today was my first day trying to eat sugar-free. I haven't seen my dietician yet - just ate what I read I was supposed to online.

I have a splitting headache right now, which is to be expected I guess.... but now I'm starting to wonder if it could be effecting the baby, too. Is cutting sugar out cold turkey not a good idea?

So far today I've eaten some plain yogurt with an apple, ww english muffin with peanut butter, baby carrots, cucumber, a few babybel cheeses, a ww wrap with ham, cucumber, green pepper, and some cream cheese, some ww rice crackers with cream cheese, and some broccoli. I know I should of tried to get more protein in but my fridge was almost empty and I just got to buying groceries this evening. All stocked up now! 

Do you think I went a little too hardcore today for my first day off sugar? My only worry is shocking the baby....


----------



## marley79

daisyfflur said:


> Hi ladies, I'd love to get your opinion on this situation.
> 
> I had gd with my first pregnancy but was diagnosed about 32 weeksish. This time I'm considered high risk so was sent for a 16 week gtt and was told if the result was high I'd be told within 24 hours. Didn't hear anything so assumed everything was fine. Last week (17 weeks) in my mw appointment I told my mw I hadn't heard anything so she phoned for the results. They were 7.7! I would consider this a pretty massive red flag considering im not that far in to the pregnancy and wouldn't have expected a call to warn me. My mw says watch my sweet intake but I think it's more serious than that. I've bought myself a blood testing kit, same as I had from the nhs last time (which annoyingly I threw away in jan before finding out I was pregnant again). I feel it's my responsibility to monitor this as my gtt won't be repeated until 26 weeks. Am I being paranoid? Next mw appointment is in 4 weeks so I will have some good testing results. Would you be testing yourself even though mw doesn't seem overly concerned that I was 0.1 from being considered to have gd?
> 
> Thanks.

I would defo monitor - its not going to do you any harm, you can tweak your diet and make sure your readings are good. If they are coming back ok then maybe just check in rather than testing all the time but it can only be a good thing!


----------



## marley79

AshleyR said:


> Were any of you advised to cut back on your sugar intake gradually instead of cold turkey?
> 
> I just found out I have GD yesterday and today was my first day trying to eat sugar-free. I haven't seen my dietician yet - just ate what I read I was supposed to online.
> 
> I have a splitting headache right now, which is to be expected I guess.... but now I'm starting to wonder if it could be effecting the baby, too. Is cutting sugar out cold turkey not a good idea?
> 
> So far today I've eaten some plain yogurt with an apple, ww english muffin with peanut butter, baby carrots, cucumber, a few babybel cheeses, a ww wrap with ham, cucumber, green pepper, and some cream cheese, some ww rice crackers with cream cheese, and some broccoli. I know I should of tried to get more protein in but my fridge was almost empty and I just got to buying groceries this evening. All stocked up now!
> 
> Do you think I went a little too hardcore today for my first day off sugar? My only worry is shocking the baby....

I'm not sure there is any risk as I think they would warn you to reduce slowly - I think you will feel symptoms but baby won't. If you feel concerned though, ring and ask mw or doctor for advice. I personally just cut it all out. I suppose it depends on how much sugar you used to consume and how quickly you need to get your sugars under control. I would think high sugars are worse for the baby than the detox symptoms. just make sure you are drinking plenty of water and resting as much as poss.


----------



## izzy29

My fasting reading this morn was 5, lowest reading so far.had some porridge and checked an hr later and got an 8.9!!!!!highest yet! Sent me into panic mode so immediately checked again and got a 9.1. Left it 5 mins and got a 7.9. What the heck is going on?? The only difference I did was take my thyroxine in between the fastin and first reading. It is my first readings outside the limits and I feel so stressed. Actually waiting the after breakfast I thought it was going to drop down from5 so I was really shocked. Bad form now.


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> My fasting reading this morn was 5, lowest reading so far.had some porridge and checked an hr later and got an 8.9!!!!!highest yet! Sent me into panic mode so immediately checked again and got a 9.1. Left it 5 mins and got a 7.9. What the heck is going on?? The only difference I did was take my thyroxine in between the fastin and first reading. It is my first readings outside the limits and I feel so stressed. Actually waiting the after breakfast I thought it was going to drop down from5 so I was really shocked. Bad form now.

does porridge normally work for you - I get high readings with and normally can be deceptive - like they crop up a bit later. try not to worry though - blood sugars is all about getting overall control - the odd high though of course better to be avoided is part of the course and not real concern. its overall consistency that is more imp. I know what you mean though how those numbers on a the meter can make you feel like u wanna jump for joy one minute then jump off a cliff the next. x

ps quite common to test using different strip and it be a few points out. if its more than that ask them to check your meter.


----------



## izzy29

marley79 said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> My fasting reading this morn was 5, lowest reading so far.had some porridge and checked an hr later and got an 8.9!!!!!highest yet! Sent me into panic mode so immediately checked again and got a 9.1. Left it 5 mins and got a 7.9. What the heck is going on?? The only difference I did was take my thyroxine in between the fastin and first reading. It is my first readings outside the limits and I feel so stressed. Actually waiting the after breakfast I thought it was going to drop down from5 so I was really shocked. Bad form now.
> 
> does porridge normally work for you - I get high readings with and normally can be deceptive - like they crop up a bit later. try not to worry though - blood sugars is all about getting overall control - the odd high though of course better to be avoided is part of the course and not real concern. its overall consistency that is more imp. I know what you mean though how those numbers on a the meter can make you feel like u wanna jump for joy one minute then jump off a cliff the next. x
> 
> ps quite common to test using different strip and it be a few points out. if its more than that ask them to check your meter.Click to expand...

Do u think the high could have been a result from something I ate last night? I took a handful of pumpkin seeds before I went to bed as I was a bit worried what way the lasagne would make my sugars go and was elated when it was 5 as my fasting have been the only one just over the limit. Now this!!! Grr! I have just done 30 mins on my treadmill after cheese and toast so hopefully my pre lunch numbers will be within range. This really is crap, it is ruining m joy of being pregnant and it seems like being pregnant is nearly forgotten about until I feel a kick. Fingers crossed rest of the days readings are ok and post breakfast was just a blip. I had got a good level with porridge on fri, better than peanut butter and toast. Maybe I will change to cheese and toast for breakfast.


----------



## marley79

cheese on toast does seem to be a gd fave!


----------



## Chellngaz

marley79 said:


> cheese on toast does seem to be a gd fave!

It was a life saver for me and when told them at clinic they looked at me like I had 3 heads lol and just said whatever works x


----------



## marley79

Chellngaz said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> cheese on toast does seem to be a gd fave!
> 
> It was a life saver for me and when told them at clinic they looked at me like I had 3 heads lol and just said whatever works x[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol - I do wonder about these dieticians. To me it makes sense that it works as its carbs with protein and fat - perfect! mine tell me to eat weetabix - prob the worst thing ever for me!Click to expand...


----------



## HellBunny

I second the weetabix! Both pregnancies i got an 11. something!


----------



## izzy29

How many slices of cheese an toast do u have? Limit to one or not? My after dinner was 4.4 like a yo yo today! Think I might try cheese and crackers as a snack tonight.


----------



## AshleyR

So it's day 2 of me eating sugar-free and I am STARVING and craving sugar like crazy! I have been snacking all day long and just not feeling like anything I eat is filling me up! 

Right now I am craving a cinnamon bun in the WORST way and am torn over what to do. Before yesterday I was eating quite a bit of sugary and carby foods (been living off it pretty much my whole pregnancy) and I've had a headache for 2 days now since not eating any sugar. :( My cinnamon bun craving is so bad right now - I haven't stopped thinking about it for hours and knowing that having one would probably make my headache go away makes it even worse!

Do any of you slip up from time to time and have something sweet that you really shouldn't? I figure, for weeks or maybe even months I've had this issue and was still stuffing my face with sugar and carbs (before I knew I had GD) - surely one cinnamon bun won't severely hurt me or the baby - esp. considering how well I've eaten over the past 2 days, but I think I'll still feel extremely guilty if I give in and have it... :( What to do, what to do? It's only day 2 and I already feel like I can't do this! :(

Carbs and sweet stuff have been my biggest cravings throughout my whole pregnancy and I know it is going to be extremely difficult for me to cut them out like this. I feel so bad because I know I should want to eat as healthy as possible for the baby's well-being, but right now I feel like I would kill something for a cinnamon bun!!!! LOL

Do any of you get like this, and if so, do you give in once and awhile? If not, how do you keep yourself sane when the cravings really get to you?


----------



## madmae

Yup I do give in to my cravings sometimes. If I have a hypo I have been known to have a kit kat or choccy biscuits to get my sugars up rather than something more suitable. And today I was at a christening and there was a buffet. Like most buffets it was carb laden so I couldn't really get away from them.....but I must admit I did enjoy the scone with clotted cream and jam I had. Ironically my 1 hr sugars were perfect. 

My thoughts on this are that once in a while won't be the worst thing ever....as long as most of the time you do your best....after all you are only human


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> How many slices of cheese an toast do u have? Limit to one or not? My after dinner was 4.4 like a yo yo today! Think I might try cheese and crackers as a snack tonight.

I have 2 slices every morning.


----------



## AshleyR

madmae said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> How many slices of cheese an toast do u have? Limit to one or not? My after dinner was 4.4 like a yo yo today! Think I might try cheese and crackers as a snack tonight.
> 
> I have 2 slices every morning.Click to expand...

What type of cheese do you use? Processed slices?


----------



## madmae

No just a normal block of mature cheddar cheese...I cut off what I need every day


----------



## marley79

Don't give in to the cravings - this bit is the hardest, when you start out. I think after 2 days giving into cravings so soon could be a slippery slope. Your doing well, it is tough but not forever. I would get confident on your diet before you have any treats. I know its tough but stick a scan picture or anything to your food cupboards and know you are doing right for your little one. You could look to see if there are cravy type stuff you can enjoy - like nutella.


----------



## Chellngaz

The 1st week was the hardest for me and sugar craving was massive but I didn't give in ( when I was on weight watchers I use to now and then and think ah 1 won't hurt but it's not just me think about this time around) the little girl inside me hasn't asked to start out a chunky monkey lol x I ot my diet under control and now I know wha I can have and use lighter options like alpenhorn light bar for that little sweet treat x


----------



## izzy29

Tried the cheese and told this morn and got a 7.2 1hr after. Not brilliant but glad its still within region


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> Tried the cheese and told this morn and got a 7.2 1hr after. Not brilliant but glad its still within region

izzy I have found that if I have a handful of pumpkin seeds and a handful of sunflower seeds with the cheese on toast then I get lower numbers by at least 1-2 digits. I know it is so different for everyone but maybe worth a go. But the numbers are within and thats all that matters. I was on 8s last week and have got down to high 5s and 6s with the seeds - though I'm happy now as long as numbers are within I'm happy. x
ps your bread for cheese on toast should be brown and multigrain if poss.


----------



## mightyspu

For me, the worst thing about GD was having to force Fin to have more milk after feeds in order to get his blood sugars up. He hated it and would gag. It was horrible. We were lucky that my GD was diet controlled and that Fin didn't need much more monitoring. 

I know its hard to go cold turkey off the tasty stuff, but try and figure out what you can eat first, then as a treat in a week or two, work the cinnamon danish in as a reward.


----------



## cherry22

Hi girls, Just to update you all on my last horrific week!!

Last monday i had my growth scan, but on the saturday i noticed that the baby had been quiet, not wanting to be a pain i left it untill the monday morning when i phoned the hospital as still no movement, got passed around and told to phone a number which was just ignored! So went in for scan and told her what had happend she said i need to go on the trace but the scan looked great but he still didnt move! After the trace was done i knew something was wrong and within 2 hours Baby Finley James was born buy emergancy c-section at 32 weeks he weighed 4lb9oz,
they took him straight off to NICU where he had 2 blood transfusions and all sorts done to him.
We have been told that we had a massive fetal maternal hemorridge for some unknown reason and he very nearly didnt make it (the consultant told us that in her 14 years she has'nt seen a baby born with such alow hemaglobin level and live!)
He has been doing remarkably well so far and is already off the ventilor and some of the drugs but as he was more than likely starved of oxygen we dont know how that will effect him in the long term!
He is a complete miracle to say the least, im all over the place at the moment!

I didnt bother checking my bloods enymore but i guess im now GD free!!!

Please dont be scared buy my story i just wanted to let you all know! 

Good luck girls and happy healthy babys to you all! xx


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Cherry, what a nightmare! Welcome to our 3rd Finley, I only wish he'd had a calmer entry into the world and he goes from strength to strength. X


----------



## madmae

Oh Cherry I am so sorry you and Finley have had such a rough start....but I'll keep you both in my thoughts and hopefully he'll continue to do so well...he sounds like a real fighter xx


----------



## marley79

Cherry - I've been thinking about you guys a lot. Many congratulations on the birth of baby Fin - so sorry to hear how hard it has been - but I am so pleased to hear that he is doing well. What a little trooper he is - you must be a very proud Mummy indeed! massive hugs to all your family. xxxx


----------



## tracy143

Cherry, I am so glad everything worked out and that Fin is doing better. Many prayers your way!


----------



## maysiemoo

I am booked in for a c-section on the 31st May rather excited :) will be 38 weeks and a day then. Home straight now i feel so much more relaxed. Been told not to worry about funny coloured poo so thats a relief. I have to double the tablets so 2 twice a day now.


----------



## izzy29

marley79 said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> Tried the cheese and told this morn and got a 7.2 1hr after. Not brilliant but glad its still within region
> 
> izzy I have found that if I have a handful of pumpkin seeds and a handful of sunflower seeds with the cheese on toast then I get lower numbers by at least 1-2 digits. I know it is so different for everyone but maybe worth a go. But the numbers are within and thats all that matters. I was on 8s last week and have got down to high 5s and 6s with the seeds - though I'm happy now as long as numbers are within I'm happy. x
> ps your bread for cheese on toast should be brown and multigrain if poss.Click to expand...

Thanks, it was whole grain. One piece was a heel so maybe too many carbs. I just had a miller light yog with pumpkin seeds mixed in. First yogurt since tracking levels so will be interesting if it's an option or a no go again.


----------



## Techie

marley79 said:


> techie - I would push for a scan. they should be checking size of baby, fluid levels and doign a doppler on the placenta. Are you on meds or diet? Are you being induced early? Fundal height doesn't really give any info.
> If your doctor won't send you for one - I know its not always affordable but you can get scans privately if you were really concerned not having one - but I would push for one with doctor. It is very standard with gd (in my opinion the only nice thing about gd - you see your baby lots).

Marley,
I'm on diet and meds (not insulin) but joy of all joys, since the doctor increased my dose last week I've developed an allergic reaction to the meds. I'm seeing him today. I think I'll ask him why he isn't more concerned and about the lack of scans. He did say he plans to induce at 39 weeks, but when I asked about it it at my last appointment he said it was 'fluid' and dependent upon my blood sugar levels and how favorable my cervix is. :wacko:

Since I'm a FTM I have no idea what to expect. Especially as I don't know anyone who's had GD before. Here's hoping I get some answers!


----------



## marley79

maysiemoo said:


> I am booked in for a c-section on the 31st May rather excited :) will be 38 weeks and a day then. Home straight now i feel so much more relaxed. Been told not to worry about funny coloured poo so thats a relief. I have to double the tablets so 2 twice a day now.

exciting stuff! (c-sec not poo) lol! Though its good to hear the colour thing is normal - I've been checking mine out since you said - ha!


----------



## marley79

Techie said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> techie - I would push for a scan. they should be checking size of baby, fluid levels and doign a doppler on the placenta. Are you on meds or diet? Are you being induced early? Fundal height doesn't really give any info.
> If your doctor won't send you for one - I know its not always affordable but you can get scans privately if you were really concerned not having one - but I would push for one with doctor. It is very standard with gd (in my opinion the only nice thing about gd - you see your baby lots).
> 
> Marley,
> I'm on diet and meds (not insulin) but joy of all joys, since the doctor increased my dose last week I've developed an allergic reaction to the meds. I'm seeing him today. I think I'll ask him why he isn't more concerned and about the lack of scans. He did say he plans to induce at 39 weeks, but when I asked about it it at my last appointment he said it was 'fluid' and dependent upon my blood sugar levels and how favorable my cervix is. :wacko:
> 
> Since I'm a FTM I have no idea what to expect. Especially as I don't know anyone who's had GD before. Here's hoping I get some answers!Click to expand...

hope your appoint went ok - what a shame you've had a reaction to meds. If your doctor is talking about fluid levels then it sounds like he is planning to scan - as that's the only way he can know. I think all induction depends on those things - that seems standard dicsourse to me. Mine is dpendent on cervix, position head, sugar levels and growth etc. It can be quite frustrating juggling lots of variables but I think GD is very much a case of going with the flow (annoyingly so at times :dohh:)


----------



## izzy29

Is nutella really ok? Is it the 'of which sugars' for the carbs we check on goods? I am nearly sure the dietician told me if it was single figures it was if e but nutella is 56 or something.


----------



## mightyspu

Nutella is good because the fat in it stops you absorbing the sugars as quickly. Were you told to follow a low Gi diet?


----------



## daisyfflur

Who knew bananas could make everything so screwy! Had pasta for lunch at was 7.2, 4pm had a banana and handful of blueberries and was 9.4 at 7pm i was 3.2.

I always thought it was sugar in the carbs to be worried about, does anyone know what the max carbs per meal should be? Are you all testing one or two hours after eating. Last time I was an hour so continuing like that but I wonder if recommendations have changed?


----------



## marley79

bananas are not a good gd fruit - packed with sugars that absorb qucikly - apples and pears are better but try make sure you have them with protein like cheese. It varies some popel test one hour, some people 2 - I don't think it matters too much as u r given different numbers as guidelines depending when you test. Its personal pref of doctors. I do an hour - but I check in now and again at 2 if I'm concerned the spike hasn't hit fully.
I'm not sure what max carbs should be - I suppose that will depend on how active you are and lots of other things but i think defo try get a min of 40g - madmae quite good on this stuff so she maybe able to give more definites.


----------



## mightyspu

Sorry, what was your post banana reading? Bananas hated me too, but I hate banana, so I didn't mind so much. But they are high on the Gi scale, so I wasn't surprised. I don't know about max carbs per meal, but per day it should be 50% of your intake, about 250g.


----------



## Techie

daisyfflur said:


> Who knew bananas could make everything so screwy! Had pasta for lunch at was 7.2, 4pm had a banana and handful of blueberries and was 9.4 at 7pm i was 3.2.
> 
> I always thought it was sugar in the carbs to be worried about, does anyone know what the max carbs per meal should be? Are you all testing one or two hours after eating. Last time I was an hour so continuing like that but I wonder if recommendations have changed?

Bananas have the highest carb count of any fruit. I avoid them. Your carbs per meal/snack vary depending on your weight. I'm allowed 45 per meal/snack but I'm also very heavy and I'm supposed to eat every two hours. However, i know from the literature that the dietician gave me that the norm is 30 carbs per meal/snack. A small banana is something like 32 carbs.

They told me the goal is to have small hills and valleys in your blood sugar instead of huge spikes and deep lows, which is why they tell you to eat about every 2 to 2 1/2 hours. Try to always have protein with your carbs. I eat a granny smith apple with peanut butter or cantelope with cottage cheese for my snacks. I test every two hours. I think it is just a preference thing, but I know that if you test after 1 hour the max blood sugar should be 140 and if you test at 2 hours the max should be 120.

I personally think my doctor choose two hours for me because in the 3 hour test my 1 hour numbers were in range but my 2 hour numbers were super high.

Hope that helps you out!


----------



## Techie

marley79 said:


> Techie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> techie - I would push for a scan. they should be checking size of baby, fluid levels and doign a doppler on the placenta. Are you on meds or diet? Are you being induced early? Fundal height doesn't really give any info.
> If your doctor won't send you for one - I know its not always affordable but you can get scans privately if you were really concerned not having one - but I would push for one with doctor. It is very standard with gd (in my opinion the only nice thing about gd - you see your baby lots).
> 
> Marley,
> I'm on diet and meds (not insulin) but joy of all joys, since the doctor increased my dose last week I've developed an allergic reaction to the meds. I'm seeing him today. I think I'll ask him why he isn't more concerned and about the lack of scans. He did say he plans to induce at 39 weeks, but when I asked about it it at my last appointment he said it was 'fluid' and dependent upon my blood sugar levels and how favorable my cervix is. :wacko:
> 
> Since I'm a FTM I have no idea what to expect. Especially as I don't know anyone who's had GD before. Here's hoping I get some answers!Click to expand...
> 
> hope your appoint went ok - what a shame you've had a reaction to meds. If your doctor is talking about fluid levels then it sounds like he is planning to scan - as that's the only way he can know. I think all induction depends on those things - that seems standard dicsourse to me. Mine is dpendent on cervix, position head, sugar levels and growth etc. It can be quite frustrating juggling lots of variables but I think GD is very much a case of going with the flow (annoyingly so at times :dohh:)Click to expand...

Doctor visit went OK. We're switching to a new medication with two weeks to go. I really hope the itchy feet go away, it sucks to be woken up at night to scratch your feet, in addition to all the peeing!

He did say the reason that he hasn't be scanning at all is because everything is well controlled, the baby's heartbeat is super strong, and he isn't concerned because with well controlled GD the mortality rate isn't any higher than in a normal pregnancy. The baby is already in position and I am dialating, so unless he comes naturally before 39 weeks the doctor will be inducing then. :shrug:


----------



## izzy29

mightyspu said:


> Nutella is good because the fat in it stops you absorbing the sugars as quickly. Were you told to follow a low Gi diet?

Yeh I was, so does that mean nutella is for me?? Here's hoping lol had a teaspoon after dinner and have to test soon so hopefully it will have been grand for me.


----------



## hakunamatata

Omg Cherry, I'm so glad your baby is okay. :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I'm really wondering how accurate the 3 hour glucose test is???

I was following the strict diet for about 1 week and all my number came back VERY normal (like around 80-90 (or 4.4-5) -- 2 hours after a meal). 

Anyhow, I went on a 4 day vacation and we went out to eat a lot so I just choose the best thing on the menu (but not strict by any means) ... my highest 2 hour reading was 115 (6.3) --- One day I just wanted to see what would happen if I ate a "normal" breakfast ... egg, whole waffle and fresh strawberries ... my 2 hour level was like 104 (5.7). 

Is it just me, but do these numbers seem to be coming back okay???


----------



## lemonlimelove

Oh my gosh there are so many Finleys on this thread! :D

I am getting much better at sticking myself, and my numbers have come back mostly in-range, with only a few high or low readings. :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

izzy29 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Nutella is good because the fat in it stops you absorbing the sugars as quickly. Were you told to follow a low Gi diet?
> 
> Yeh I was, so does that mean nutella is for me?? Here's hoping lol had a teaspoon after dinner and have to test soon so hopefully it will have been grand for me.Click to expand...

I hope so too! Not everythingb works for everyone,but I hope it does for you, just so you can have some treat sometimes. 

This site was very useful for me. 

https://www.glycemicindex.com/


----------



## madmae

I was told by the dietician to have a medium banana as a snack....but this was because of the amount of breakfast insulin I am having. Normally it sends my sugars sky high. I was only having about 10g of carbs for a snack and then hypoing. They said to aim for about 20g's for a snack. If I am having something like crackers and cheese I don't really measure out how many carbs there are as I know cheese is good for me with a carb and my body can handle it quite well....though I am getting sick of cheese now.

lemonlimelove its mad how many of us have chosen the name. Mines a Finley too. I can't even blame the GD for it as hubby chose it.

PCOSMomToOne other things can affect your sugars too. Like exercise obviously but also a change in weather can apparently have an affect. Though your breakfast doesn't sound that bad at all. Strawberries are low GI and the egg would have helped with the waffle.


----------



## hakunamatata

Bananas spike my sugar too. And pineapple.


----------



## Doodar

Evening all, Hope you've been enjoying the fabulous weather. I spent the day chillaxing in the garden with a mag and my baby name list which is still unchanged. Guess I'll be braking the GD tradition of Finley. This baby is gonna be nameless, Hubby is so chilled about it. Oh it will be fine don't worry about it. DONT WORRY about it, we have 2 weeks to go and we still dont have a name :dohh: tsk men!!

My numbers have been good today, maybe its the sunshine making a difference. Strange how you can eat the same thing but get completely different numbers on different days :shrug:

Had italian on Sat night. Cheesy garlic bread, pollo alla crema (chicken in cream and mushroom sauce) veg and potatoes. I was dreading my readings but I got a 6.4 amazed!! then I hate to say it but I gave in to my craving and had some tiramisu ( I just couldnt resist, it was so hard) and numbers only went up to 7.2 which I dont think was too bad considering. I spent the rest of the night beating myself up though and saying I shouldn't of had it :dohh:

Cheese on toast doesn't work for me 8.7 the other day, mind you its about the same with peanut butter on toast. What ever I eat at breakfast just doesnt work, I've give up with breakfast. Don't think I'm gonna find anything that will work with only 2 weeks to go. Croissants egg and bacon I get around the 7's to 8's so think I'll just stick with that for that.

Here's hoping for another glorious day tomorrow, especially if it keeps my numbers low lol might have to emigrate to somewhere sunny :haha:

Night ladies :hugs::sleep:


----------



## AshleyR

I'm wondering if I am being too strict on myself - found out I have GD on Friday, but haven't met with the dietician yet (won't for almost another 2 weeks). My doc gave me NO info on what to do over the next 2 weeks to manage it, so I have gotten all of my info from Google and here.

For the past 3 days I have been trying to eat pretty much sugar-free and limiting my carbs quite a bit. Been eating whole wheat toast and english muffins with pbutter for breakfast, usually a small whole wheat tortilla with chicken, veggies, and cream cheese for lunch, salad and some type of meat at supper, and more veggies (carrots, cucumber, peppers, broccoli), babybel cheese, cheese strings, nuts, sugar-free jello, pumpkin seeds, etc. for snacks. Only drinking water throughout the day and 1 small glass of milk at breakfast.

Today was the first time I tested my sugars with one of those little machines! I don't have my own yet but used my Mom's (it is new and reliable) and was shocked to see that my sugar levels have been very low all day. My Mom seemed to think the numbers were actually dangerously low.... she said if her numbers were like mine she'd be passing out.

SO, now I am confused. Am I doing this right??? Am I not eating enough? (I feel like I am! Been eating all day long!) I'm starting to wonder if my GD is really that bad... maybe I am just borderline and didn't need to cut my diet so much like I have?

Anyway..... so these are my numbers.....

About 4 hrs after I had lunch and 2 hrs after having a couple snacks (some cheese and a hard boiled egg), my sugar level was 3.4! This was my first time ever testing... it was about an hour before we ate supper.

My Mom told me this was extremely low and was actually kind of concerned for me, so right away I had a little bit of orange juice and HALF of a mini Kit Kat chocolate bar (Halloween size).... then had supper about 1/2 an hour later.

For supper I had salad with oil and vinegar dressing, lots of veggies, cheese, and nuts in it, and a lean hamburger patty (no bun) with some mustard. 

Tested my sugars again about 1.5 hrs after supper and I was only up to 4.6.

Had some watermelon after that, and just tested my sugars AGAIN (now 10pm at night, a cpl hrs after the watermelon) and it was 4.3!

Don't these numbers seem too low??? From what I have read and have been told by my Mom (who has been testing her sugar levels for 10 yrs!), 7 is a "normal" number, and that it's normal for it to go quite a bit above that number right after a meal......

My highest number today even after eating was 4.6!

What do you ladies think???

I'm going to call a local doctor (my OB/GYN that diagnosed me is in another city) tomorrow to see if I am doing this right.....

Just wondered what you think of my numbers in the mean time and if maybe I am restricting myself TOO much? Definitely don't want my LOW sugars affecting the baby in a bad way either!


----------



## lemonlimelove

You don't want them to be too low! Try adding some carbs, I think. I love lurking and reading this thread because I learn things like the fact that I am allowed to eat NUTELLA! :happydance:


----------



## TTC36

AshleyR,
Some of those numbers are on the low side - I was told that below 3.4 was considered hypo (though it seems like every woman reacts a little bit differently in terms of what number causes symptoms of a hypo). Keep in mind that even on the GD diet, they want you to eat carbs at every meal and pretty much every snack (so about 15g per snack, and 45-60 per meal). 

I posted some numbers up before, but will share them again - these are the average blood sugar levels from a study of close to 25,000 pregnant women. I thought it was interesting in that they are actually lower than the 'normal' population (my doc said this is because the baby is siphoning off some of the BS to feed itself, making our BS levels generally lower than that of the normal population):
Fasting - 3.9-4.4
1 hour after meal - 6.1-6.7
2 hours after meal - 5.5-6.1

For my doctor, he wanted all fasting number below 5.0, and one hour after meal numbers had to be below 7.2 (again, you will notice that these numbers differ depending on the doctor and the country). For type 2 diabetics, those numbers are under 5.6 for fasting, and under 7.8 for one hour after meal. 

Keep in mind that the OGTT isn't always reliable, and it is possible to ask to retake it, with the possibility that you could be discharged. It sounds like it would be worth keeping an eye on your numbers for now though and watch what they do when you are eating the right amount and type of carbs for you :)

Best of luck!




AshleyR said:


> I'm wondering if I am being too strict on myself - found out I have GD on Friday, but haven't met with the dietician yet (won't for almost another 2 weeks). My doc gave me NO info on what to do over the next 2 weeks to manage it, so I have gotten all of my info from Google and here.
> 
> For the past 3 days I have been trying to eat pretty much sugar-free and limiting my carbs quite a bit. Been eating whole wheat toast and english muffins with pbutter for breakfast, usually a small whole wheat tortilla with chicken, veggies, and cream cheese for lunch, salad and some type of meat at supper, and more veggies (carrots, cucumber, peppers, broccoli), babybel cheese, cheese strings, nuts, sugar-free jello, pumpkin seeds, etc. for snacks. Only drinking water throughout the day and 1 small glass of milk at breakfast.
> 
> Today was the first time I tested my sugars with one of those little machines! I don't have my own yet but used my Mom's (it is new and reliable) and was shocked to see that my sugar levels have been very low all day. My Mom seemed to think the numbers were actually dangerously low.... she said if her numbers were like mine she'd be passing out.
> 
> SO, now I am confused. Am I doing this right??? Am I not eating enough? (I feel like I am! Been eating all day long!) I'm starting to wonder if my GD is really that bad... maybe I am just borderline and didn't need to cut my diet so much like I have?
> 
> Anyway..... so these are my numbers.....
> 
> About 4 hrs after I had lunch and 2 hrs after having a couple snacks (some cheese and a hard boiled egg), my sugar level was 3.4! This was my first time ever testing... it was about an hour before we ate supper.
> 
> My Mom told me this was extremely low and was actually kind of concerned for me, so right away I had a little bit of orange juice and HALF of a mini Kit Kat chocolate bar (Halloween size).... then had supper about 1/2 an hour later.
> 
> For supper I had salad with oil and vinegar dressing, lots of veggies, cheese, and nuts in it, and a lean hamburger patty (no bun) with some mustard.
> 
> Tested my sugars again about 1.5 hrs after supper and I was only up to 4.6.
> 
> Had some watermelon after that, and just tested my sugars AGAIN (now 10pm at night, a cpl hrs after the watermelon) and it was 4.3!
> 
> Don't these numbers seem too low??? From what I have read and have been told by my Mom (who has been testing her sugar levels for 10 yrs!), 7 is a "normal" number, and that it's normal for it to go quite a bit above that number right after a meal......
> 
> My highest number today even after eating was 4.6!
> 
> What do you ladies think???
> 
> I'm going to call a local doctor (my OB/GYN that diagnosed me is in another city) tomorrow to see if I am doing this right.....
> 
> Just wondered what you think of my numbers in the mean time and if maybe I am restricting myself TOO much? Definitely don't want my LOW sugars affecting the baby in a bad way either!


----------



## madmae

AshleyR I agree with the others that those numbers are low. My consultant says that for GD a hypo is 3.5 or below (normally its 4). I know if my sugars drop that low I am likely I be having symptoms. Shaking, sweating, trouble concentrating, sudden tiredness. I am told to have carbs with snacks. Too many carbs are bad for you but not enough are also bad for you. I was told to try and have about 20g's of carbs for my snacks. If you are having carbs adding protein will (for some people) help keep your sugars down. So if you fancied a hamburger with a bun try it and see what your numbers do. It really is all about trial and error with GD and you can see from what's written here that what works for one won't work for another and the most annoying part is figuring out what is one of your safe foods for your body to go and move the goal posts a few weeks later.

I know every doc is different but the guidelines I have to work within are below 6 for fasting and 7.8 or below an hr after eating. I can't believe you're being left so long before you can see someone .


----------



## madmae

Doodar said:


> Evening all, Hope you've been enjoying the fabulous weather. I spent the day chillaxing in the garden with a mag and my baby name list which is still unchanged. Guess I'll be braking the GD tradition of Finley. This baby is gonna be nameless, Hubby is so chilled about it. Oh it will be fine don't worry about it. DONT WORRY about it, we have 2 weeks to go and we still dont have a name :dohh: tsk men!!
> 
> My numbers have been good today, maybe its the sunshine making a difference. Strange how you can eat the same thing but get completely different numbers on different days :shrug:
> 
> Had italian on Sat night. Cheesy garlic bread, pollo alla crema (chicken in cream and mushroom sauce) veg and potatoes. I was dreading my readings but I got a 6.4 amazed!! then I hate to say it but I gave in to my craving and had some tiramisu ( I just couldnt resist, it was so hard) and numbers only went up to 7.2 which I dont think was too bad considering. I spent the rest of the night beating myself up though and saying I shouldn't of had it :dohh:
> 
> Cheese on toast doesn't work for me 8.7 the other day, mind you its about the same with peanut butter on toast. What ever I eat at breakfast just doesnt work, I've give up with breakfast. Don't think I'm gonna find anything that will work with only 2 weeks to go. Croissants egg and bacon I get around the 7's to 8's so think I'll just stick with that for that.
> 
> Here's hoping for another glorious day tomorrow, especially if it keeps my numbers low lol might have to emigrate to somewhere sunny :haha:
> 
> Night ladies :hugs::sleep:

Doodar don't beat yourself up...your sugars were within range so just enjoy.....its not like you're gonna eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

I do find it amazing that the weather can affect our readings so much....it proves just how complex our bodies really are. Not that we have had much sun down here for a while lol.


----------



## mightyspu

Would anyone be interested if I started a GD survivors buddy thread? I still pop in here because I like to see how you are getting on, and would like to keep in touch. 

You don't even have to call your son Finley to join! :haha:


----------



## madmae

Oh I would so be up for that :) 

How is little Fin mightyspu


----------



## Doodar

madmae said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Evening all, Hope you've been enjoying the fabulous weather. I spent the day chillaxing in the garden with a mag and my baby name list which is still unchanged. Guess I'll be braking the GD tradition of Finley. This baby is gonna be nameless, Hubby is so chilled about it. Oh it will be fine don't worry about it. DONT WORRY about it, we have 2 weeks to go and we still dont have a name :dohh: tsk men!!
> 
> My numbers have been good today, maybe its the sunshine making a difference. Strange how you can eat the same thing but get completely different numbers on different days :shrug:
> 
> Had italian on Sat night. Cheesy garlic bread, pollo alla crema (chicken in cream and mushroom sauce) veg and potatoes. I was dreading my readings but I got a 6.4 amazed!! then I hate to say it but I gave in to my craving and had some tiramisu ( I just couldnt resist, it was so hard) and numbers only went up to 7.2 which I dont think was too bad considering. I spent the rest of the night beating myself up though and saying I shouldn't of had it :dohh:
> 
> Cheese on toast doesn't work for me 8.7 the other day, mind you its about the same with peanut butter on toast. What ever I eat at breakfast just doesnt work, I've give up with breakfast. Don't think I'm gonna find anything that will work with only 2 weeks to go. Croissants egg and bacon I get around the 7's to 8's so think I'll just stick with that for that.
> 
> Here's hoping for another glorious day tomorrow, especially if it keeps my numbers low lol might have to emigrate to somewhere sunny :haha:
> 
> Night ladies :hugs::sleep:
> 
> Doodar don't beat yourself up...your sugars were within range so just enjoy.....its not like you're gonna eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner.
> 
> I do find it amazing that the weather can affect our readings so much....it proves just how complex our bodies really are. Not that we have had much sun down here for a while lol.Click to expand...

Thanks :flower: you ladies make me feel so much better



mightyspu said:


> Would anyone be interested if I started a GD survivors buddy thread? I still pop in here because I like to see how you are getting on, and would like to keep in touch.
> 
> You don't even have to call your son Finley to join! :haha:

:haha: Yep I'd definately be up for that :thumbup: couldn't imagine not keeping up with you guys :thumbup:


----------



## mightyspu

He's not bad thanks. He was very unsettled yesterday with what we can only presume was wind. He didn't nap properly all day and then when he finally slept, it was from 22:30 until nearly 6 this morning! He was starving!


----------



## Doodar

Cherry sending you and baby fin all my love :hugs::hugs: keep us updated hun :thumbup:


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> He's not bad thanks. He was very unsettled yesterday with what we can only presume was wind. He didn't nap properly all day and then when he finally slept, it was from 22:30 until nearly 6 this morning! He was starving!

awwww bless him.....hows Jack adjusting to being a big brother? I do worry how it'll affect Noah


----------



## marley79

ashleyR - i think your diet sounds really good and you have really thrown yourself into this - well done for that - without any support from medical team. I had to do that too and it can be hard work. I would say your diet is lacking enough carbs to me and I think that is why you have lower numbers. keep on this diet as it is and just add in more carbs - it would be great if you were getting more like 5s as your numbers. 
I know you say your Mum thinks maybe the readings you have to stay under are too low - but do remember that we are given tighter targets than regular diabetics because of our little beans. I think with the inclusion of carbs you will get some good healthy normal in the middle numbers. Sounds like you'll be able to control well with diet - which is great.

mightyspy - good idea!


----------



## marley79

Any third trimester ladies or ladies who have had their babies - I'm at birth plan stage. Do you know much about what drips monitors you will be wired to for birth and how that will affect you.
I'm having CFM (but I'm vbac) have decided I will take breaks from it though
but I will be having glucose drip and I have no idea how this will interfere with moving around - does anyone know. I'm not allowed to eat or drink when I get to 4cm - it will be drip. And if I did have a little bit of oxytcin drip as well - am I going to be completely stuck on the bed? Not to mention if I choose epidural - sounds like a lot of bags of fluid that could be attached to me). i will try not for epi - but its one of those things don't know until its happening. I'm happy to be mobile as much as poss on bed but was hoping to reposition on birthing ball then back on bed etc to move around but I'm not sure do-able with drips - and possibly so many. If I did have epi - it would be a walking one.
This of course is all assuming I go into labour (fingers crossed).


----------



## AshleyR

Thanks everyone for the input. I will add in some more carbs today and see what my numbers look like! I'm relieved to hear that carbs might help because I LOVE carbs and was bummed about not being able to eat as much. It's going to be a treat for me today to have a little more than I've been letting myself over the past few days. :) Will report back tonight with numbers!


----------



## lemonlimelove

mightyspu said:


> Would anyone be interested if I started a GD survivors buddy thread? I still pop in here because I like to see how you are getting on, and would like to keep in touch.
> 
> You don't even have to call your son Finley to join! :haha:

 What a great idea! :haha:

What about my daughter?? Does HER name have to be Finley?!


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello ladies! Numbers are good. Fasting scores generally in the 80's, and between 100-110 1 hour after eating.

I had my scan today, baby is still breech (and doctor is 99% sure that she will stay that way because amniotic fluid is low), but amniotic fluid holding steady at 7 cm, which is up from the 6 cm that it was last week. Next scan is on Friday, and next week on Tuesday and Friday. If fluid stays the same, I will be having a c-section sometime the week of June 4th (I'll be 39 weeks then). They are calling me to book either today or tomorrow. If fluid levels drop significantly, then they'll bump up the c-section. Excited either way that the end is in sight!


----------



## lemonlimelove

Sorry to hear your girl probably won't turn, but yay for your fluids being up!


----------



## lemonlimelove

AFM I went to my OB this morning to check for a UTI as I had uncomfortable and frequent peeing, and I am tipping the scales at 204. :wacko: 3-3.5 of it is baby, but I am still reeling!


----------



## hakunamatata

I was up 5 lbs today from last week - I blame the shoes :haha:

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## lemonlimelove

I'm hoping the antibiotics will clear it up lickity-split!


----------



## marley79

glad scan went well hakuna. x


----------



## izzy29

We just had a BBQ, was so yummy.i had a burger and I had a bread roll with it. I felt pretty bad having it. The sugars in it were low but the carbs were 45 so thank goodness I am not checking my sugars today. Waiting til it settles and I plan to go for a walk so it doesn't affect my sugars tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## tracy143

Well, I guess I am at that stage where my meds aren't working anymore and will need an increase. Even eating the same things at the same time are making my numbers rise. I go to the doctor's tomorrow for my regularly scheduled appointment. 

On another note, when I asked my doctor about ketones and the potential problem they can cause me and the baby, he seemed to be unconcerned about it. He said if ketones were bad then I would be physically sick and they only get bad if I don't eat at all. Hmm...should I still worry? Any amount of carbs make my BG rise so I try not to eat the recommended amount my dietician advised.


----------



## izzy29

What meds are u on Tracy? Wish I was at your stage and only had 7 weeks to go. This GD is making me wish every week away.


----------



## tracy143

izzy29 said:


> What meds are u on Tracy? Wish I was at your stage and only had 7 weeks to go. This GD is making me wish every week away.

I was started on Metformin 500mg x 2 a day almost a week ago. I am trying not to wish my weeks away because I love being pregnant (minus the aches and pains). I have technically 6 weeks left because my doctor wants to induce at 39w. :happydance:


----------



## sarahgx4

I just got a call from my dr. saying I do indeed have GD. He said my fasting result was perfect and so was my one hour testing, however the 2nd and 3rd hours levels sky rocketed! I am going to be put on the diabetic pill. I have experience with insulin from my little sister being diabetic. Any advice on diets to follow? I dont go to the nutritional class until June 5th


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> What meds are u on Tracy? Wish I was at your stage and only had 7 weeks to go. This GD is making me wish every week away.
> 
> I was started on Metformin 500mg x 2 a day almost a week ago. I am trying not to wish my weeks away because I love being pregnant (minus the aches and pains). I have technically 6 weeks left because my doctor wants to induce at 39w. :happydance:Click to expand...

tracy - you can go up to a max of 4x 500mg metf - so hopefully that will work, if not they will give you some top up insulin. x


----------



## marley79

sarahgx4 said:


> I just got a call from my dr. saying I do indeed have GD. He said my fasting result was perfect and so was my one hour testing, however the 2nd and 3rd hours levels sky rocketed! I am going to be put on the diabetic pill. I have experience with insulin from my little sister being diabetic. Any advice on diets to follow? I dont go to the nutritional class until June 5th

hey - hopefully the meds will mean your diet doesn't change too much. if you read back over last few pages - quite a lot of discussion about diet. it is a balancing act of getting enough carbs but not too many. start cutting out all sugar and eat portein and fats with your carbs. if you use a blood monitor it will help you find out what you can and can't eat - if your suscpetible to later spikes then maybe test one hour and two hour for a while until you get hang of it. x


----------



## lemonlimelove

I am cheating majorly right now but I just really want some cheesecake. :brat:


----------



## lemonlimelove

marley79 said:


> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> What meds are u on Tracy? Wish I was at your stage and only had 7 weeks to go. This GD is making me wish every week away.
> 
> I was started on Metformin 500mg x 2 a day almost a week ago. I am trying not to wish my weeks away because I love being pregnant (minus the aches and pains). I have technically 6 weeks left because my doctor wants to induce at 39w. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> tracy - you can go up to a max of 4x 500mg metf - so hopefully that will work, if not they will give you some top up insulin. xClick to expand...

 I'm not on any meds yet, trying to just use diet to control at almost 30 weeks, but I'm curious when they add insulin? It's my biggest fear to have to give myself shots...I'll do ANYTHING. 

(as I sit here munching cheesecake...:dohh:)


----------



## madmae

lemonlimelove said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> What meds are u on Tracy? Wish I was at your stage and only had 7 weeks to go. This GD is making me wish every week away.
> 
> I was started on Metformin 500mg x 2 a day almost a week ago. I am trying not to wish my weeks away because I love being pregnant (minus the aches and pains). I have technically 6 weeks left because my doctor wants to induce at 39w. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> tracy - you can go up to a max of 4x 500mg metf - so hopefully that will work, if not they will give you some top up insulin. xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm not on any meds yet, trying to just use diet to control at almost 30 weeks, but I'm curious when they add insulin? It's my biggest fear to have to give myself shots...I'll do ANYTHING.
> 
> (as I sit here munching cheesecake...:dohh:)Click to expand...

This time I started on insulin a week after diagnosis....so about 17 weeks but we knew metformin makes me ill.

Last time I was diagnosed at 27 weeks....did about 4 weeks diet....then a couple of week on met but it made me ill so went onto insulin after that.

The injections are really easy. The needles are tiny and sometimes it stings but most times not.....hurts more to test bloods.


----------



## Bats11

Wow when you dont post in here for a while, so much happens!!

Has anyone pricked different fingers on L & R hand and gotten different readings?? I pricked my left marriage finger this morning and it read 5.0 then out of curiosity I pricked my right finger and it read 4.5 Bizarre!! I made sure my hands were washed and dried properly before pricking mmm

Im going to do it again after lunch & see what happens & if it still gives me different reading then I'll have to contact my diabetes educator.


----------



## AshleyR

I allowed myself more carbs today and my levels are still pretty low!

Tested first thing this AM when I woke up (before breakfast) - 3.5

Throughout the day after meals and snacks it ranged anywhere from 4.3 - 5.6. 

5.6 was my highest reading yet, just after I had a chicken wrap on a big white flour tortilla with mayo and ranch. ;)

Just tested again for the final time tonight (couple hrs after my last snacks for the day) and I was at 4.8

Starting to wonder if I have been misdiagnosed or something! I feel like I've eaten "badly" today. Had bread at every meal, more milk than previous days, a couple of sweeter snacks (some yogurt with fruit in it, a granola bar...) I have had no symptoms the past few days. Other people I know that are as far along as me (and without GD) are complaining of swollen feet, etc...... not me!

I wonder if I threw my 2nd glucose test off some how. I did eat/drink quite a bit of sugary things before being diagnosed.... probably a bit excessively. Maybe I was just REALLY overdoing it before! Was having a regular pop, ice cream, chocolate, TONS of fruit and fruit cups (with that syrupy juice!) and more on daily basis. I wonder if just eating semi "normally" like I have over the past few days has really helped that much! 

So far I have yet to get a number that seems high - if anything all of my numbers have been on the lower end I think?


----------



## sarahgx4

marley79 said:


> sarahgx4 said:
> 
> 
> I just got a call from my dr. saying I do indeed have GD. He said my fasting result was perfect and so was my one hour testing, however the 2nd and 3rd hours levels sky rocketed! I am going to be put on the diabetic pill. I have experience with insulin from my little sister being diabetic. Any advice on diets to follow? I dont go to the nutritional class until June 5th
> 
> hey - hopefully the meds will mean your diet doesn't change too much. if you read back over last few pages - quite a lot of discussion about diet. it is a balancing act of getting enough carbs but not too many. start cutting out all sugar and eat portein and fats with your carbs. if you use a blood monitor it will help you find out what you can and can't eat - if your suscpetible to later spikes then maybe test one hour and two hour for a while until you get hang of it. xClick to expand...



Thank you for responding, however I have to wait until my appointment next Wednesday to even get a prescription for the pills. I don't own a blood checker so I am also waiting on that. After my doc, I had so many thoughts going through my head. I ended up calling the office back and asking about the class and asking if maybe I should start the meds today, they said to just wait til my appointment in 8 flippin days. What was the point of freaking me out today, if they just want me to wait another week and go on not knowing how to control my sugar, whether it's high or low, or how to maintain it?


----------



## AshleyR

I feel for you, sarahgx4! My doctor did the same thing to me, only my next appointment (and appt. with the dietician) is not for 2 WEEKS!!

He told me I had GD, immediately sent me down for a non-stress test on the baby, scheduled an ultrasound to see babys size..... and sent me on my way. I came home with so many questions! Been Googling ever since and trying to get started on my own. My Mom let me borrow her blood checker so I have been using that and so far I think I'm doing good.

What is with doctors being so rushy rushy? I swear I have not had one positive experience with a doctor, nurse, ultrasound tech, etc. my entire pregnancy! I have felt rushed at every appt. It's not nice. :(


----------



## lemonlimelove

Bats11 said:


> Wow when you dont post in here for a while, so much happens!!
> 
> Has anyone pricked different fingers on L & R hand and gotten different readings?? I pricked my left marriage finger this morning and it read 5.0 then out of curiosity I pricked my right finger and it read 4.5 Bizarre!! I made sure my hands were washed and dried properly before pricking mmm
> 
> Im going to do it again after lunch & see what happens & if it still gives me different reading then I'll have to contact my diabetes educator.

Now I'm tempted to try this to see, but I don't want BOTH hands to be sore. :nope:


----------



## Bats11

lemonlimelove said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Wow when you dont post in here for a while, so much happens!!
> 
> Has anyone pricked different fingers on L & R hand and gotten different readings?? I pricked my left marriage finger this morning and it read 5.0 then out of curiosity I pricked my right finger and it read 4.5 Bizarre!! I made sure my hands were washed and dried properly before pricking mmm
> 
> Im going to do it again after lunch & see what happens & if it still gives me different reading then I'll have to contact my diabetes educator.
> 
> Now I'm tempted to try this to see, but I don't want BOTH hands to be sore. :nope:Click to expand...

Yeah I know, but guess what?? I did it after lunch and to my surprise its happened again my left hand read 6.7 and then my right hand read 5.8 this just doesnt seem right:nope: so i rang my diabetes educator & told her and she asked me, which hand have I been using the most and I said my right, she said to just stick with my right hand readings, but why should it make a difference :wacko:

Couldnt let it go, so I rang the pharmacy and spoke to the pharmacist and asked him if he knew why, he said that perhaps my L hand has better circulation then my R hand and Im best to stick to my R hand readings, which are the lower readings :shrug:


----------



## Doodar

Bats it happens to me too bizarre isn't it and it isn't just a few points out, it can sometimes be a whole number out. Have you tried testing the same finger twice with the same blood sample, different readings again, that's even more bizarre!


----------



## Bats11

Doodar said:


> Bats it happens to me too bizarre isn't it and it isn't just a few points out, it can sometimes be a whole number out. Have you tried testing the same finger twice with the same blood sample, different readings again, that's even more bizarre!

That is bizarre! Makes me wonder, i'd be on insulin going by my L hand readings, truly insane. Well im just going to do what ive been told to do & stick to my R hand readings:wacko:


----------



## Steph32

Bats11 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Bats it happens to me too bizarre isn't it and it isn't just a few points out, it can sometimes be a whole number out. Have you tried testing the same finger twice with the same blood sample, different readings again, that's even more bizarre!
> 
> That is bizarre! Makes me wonder, i'd be on insulin going by my L hand readings, truly insane. Well im just going to do what ive been told to do & stick to my R hand readings:wacko:Click to expand...

I have the same issue! Even though I am washing and drying both hands equally... and I've also noticed that I can get different readings just maybe like 30 seconds apart. I'll prick once and if the reading seems off or I just want to test again, I'll quickly prick again and the number could be like 20 or 30 points difference.

Also... has anyone noticed that the same exact meals will yield different numbers on different days? One meal had me at 118 one day, and the next day the same exact meal had me at 180. Same amounts at the same time of day, and both times waited exactly an hour after eating. 

I'm beginning not to even trust what my "real" numbers are. And I never know what is safe to eat anymore!


----------



## izzy29

I got my lowest fasting number yet this morn. I went for a 10 min walk when i got up cause it was so lovely and checked when i got back. It was 4.9! I had a big dinner last night so wasnt hungry for a snack before I went to bed but had a handful of pumpkin seeds so not sure if my food intake had an effect on it or the exercise. Then this morn I had 2 wholemeal toast with butter and cheese and a handful of pumpkin seeds after, as suggested by a lovely lady on here. I got a 5.5 which is my lowest after breakfast reading too. I think I will have to purchase some more seeds if that is what is making things lower.


----------



## marley79

morning all - bats I know what you mean. i never tried swapping hands but the same finger can give different results - I actually think its the test strips not being perfect. it's a pretty precise science and maybe the sticks just aren't that precise. 

ashley - re diet etc - your numbers are good but I wouldn't dismiss GD. i think it would be better to beleive you do have it but are just managing it exceptionally well. You don't have too long to go in pregnancy so may as well stick at it. It's unlikely you will need meds at all and will probably amble along on diet - which is great! I would imagine they won't be bothered about you being induced early - it will just be a case of keeping a eye on the numbers so they never get high. If your numbers carry on being good, just try to relax a little on testing and not stress about gd and just keep doing what you are doing. And if you feel you're not eating enough or getting hungry - add in some more carbs. But your numbers are fab!


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> I got my lowest fasting number yet this morn. I went for a 10 min walk when i got up cause it was so lovely and checked when i got back. It was 4.9! I had a big dinner last night so wasnt hungry for a snack before I went to bed but had a handful of pumpkin seeds so not sure if my food intake had an effect on it or the exercise. Then this morn I had 2 wholemeal toast with butter and cheese and a handful of pumpkin seeds after, as suggested by a lovely lady on here. I got a 5.5 which is my lowest after breakfast reading too. I think I will have to purchase some more seeds if that is what is making things lower.

Glad its working for you izzy - hope it continues! :happydance:


----------



## izzy29

Me too Marley, and thanks for the advice!

24 weeks today, another milestone!!


----------



## sarahgx4

AshleyR said:


> I feel for you, sarahgx4! My doctor did the same thing to me, only my next appointment (and appt. with the dietician) is not for 2 WEEKS!!
> 
> He told me I had GD, immediately sent me down for a non-stress test on the baby, scheduled an ultrasound to see babys size..... and sent me on my way. I came home with so many questions! Been Googling ever since and trying to get started on my own. My Mom let me borrow her blood checker so I have been using that and so far I think I'm doing good.
> 
> What is with doctors being so rushy rushy? I swear I have not had one positive experience with a doctor, nurse, ultrasound tech, etc. my entire pregnancy! I have felt rushed at every appt. It's not nice. :(

I'd like to know why they do this to us. As if we're not stressed enough about everything that comes along with a baby, now we get told we have GD and we have to figure out how to control it until our appointments. This is my fourth child and also the first time it's ever been positive for GD. Not to mention my vision is blurred NONSTOP. How have your sugar levels been Ashley?


----------



## AshleyR

sarahgx4 - my sugar levels have been great! I must have been eating/drinking WAY too much sugar before, because with some pretty small changes (no pop, ice cream, popsicles, etc.) over the past few days my numbers are very good, if not even a little low!

I'm looking forward to my ultrasound on June 1st to see how big baby is. I think I will be able to keep the GD under control no problem with diet - but because it's so late in the game for me already, baby might already be too big! Hoping not!


----------



## Chellngaz

I feel so guilty now I've been out to the park with the family and was so hot they were having ice lollies so I caved and had a mint feast :-( I need to test in 50 minutes and I'm scared x x I'm sorry little baby x


----------



## madmae

Chellngaz said:


> I feel so guilty now I've been out to the park with the family and was so hot they were having ice lollies so I caved and had a mint feast :-( I need to test in 50 minutes and I'm scared x x I'm sorry little baby x

Don't beat yourself up about it. If you've been walking you might be ok. If you're not one high will not be the end of the world....believe me. Also you don't know how the weather will affect your readings.....you might be a lucky one where you get lower numbers.

Yesterday we went to a local farm thingy with Noah....I did a lot of walking (mega pain) and I had a jacket potato with cheese and tuna for lunch....followed by a slice of cake and an ice lolly. My reading a hr afterwards was perfect.....and the ice lolly was only about 30 mins before I tested.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hi ladies,
Was in clinic on Monday and diabetic consultant not happy about weight gain, I have gained 8kg so far and the 1st 4kg by 15wks, and no weight gain for 7 wks, and last 5wks have gained additional 4kg. He thinks this why my insulin requirement has increased a lot the last few weeks. 
I had to see dietician again and we both made a plan for daily requirement of 1500cal for 3rd trimester, for me I find calorie counting easier than the whole carb counting stuff. I have been doing this since yesterday and okay. Hopefully no weight gain till delivery.
I also think the water around the baby added to the weight gain.
I left the clinic a bit upset as I gained 14kg last time and no
one complaint ( different hospital) although I started off 6-7kg heavier than last time as I was a size 8-10UK pre pregnancy last time, but this time started off as a UK 12.


----------



## madmae

Are you on insulin? My doc made it clear that being on that wouldn't help with weight gain.


----------



## marley79

sorry to hear about pressure being put on you weight gain wise Lolly. I got told at start to not put on too much. However, I have put on 3 stone so far (35 weeks)! I've tried not to put on too much but I think my diet of cheese is to blame. However, without it my numbers would not be controllable, so I have accepted it and the clinic have put no pressure on me. I do question how much weight gain is responsible for increase in insulin need and whether its just more the hormones. Don't be hard to yourself about the weight gain you have expereinced. I think they shouldn't pressure you too much to not put on any more as surely the main thing is that baby does get enough fat and baby alone should be making you gain some weight. Though I'm not an expert on this and others may know better but I I'd hate for you to have added pressure of carefully watching your weight as well as managing sugars. I put on 4 stone last pregnancy and did loose it in 4 months (luckily my girl bf like crazy), i really didn't want to gain that much this time and mid-pregnancy was really stressing about it but now I realise its also just what my body does when I'm pregnant and I just need to roll with it. I've read a few articles about how traditionally doctors liked women to be weighed regularly and to watch calories but modern apporaches are more casual to weight gain - as long as your bmi to start off with was near normal and not excessive. This was all related to gd - so I think it depends on personal philosophy of doctor. And your in 3rd trimester now - so hopefully time will start passing quicker. x


----------



## lemonlimelove

I forgot to make an excited post about my 3D ultrasound! LO is not looking too massive, I'm just 30 weeks tomorrow and she is 3-3.5 pounds. She may turn out to be a 9 pounder :wacko: but her cheeks are so perfect and cute! See??

[IMG deleted]

Edit: DH doesn't want our LO's pictures online. :( :roll:


----------



## marley79

so cute!!!


----------



## Chellngaz

madmae said:


> Chellngaz said:
> 
> 
> I feel so guilty now I've been out to the park with the family and was so hot they were having ice lollies so I caved and had a mint feast :-( I need to test in 50 minutes and I'm scared x x I'm sorry little baby x
> 
> Don't beat yourself up about it. If you've been walking you might be ok. If you're not one high will not be the end of the world....believe me. Also you don't know how the weather will affect your readings.....you might be a lucky one where you get lower numbers.
> 
> Yesterday we went to a local farm thingy with Noah....I did a lot of walking (mega pain) and I had a jacket potato with cheese and tuna for lunch....followed by a slice of cake and an ice lolly. My reading a hr afterwards was perfect.....and the ice lolly was only about 30 mins before I tested.Click to expand...

I had a 6.2 after lunch which it included the lolly and we went to gormet burger kitchen for tea and I had a 6.5 for tea reading. Higher than when I have my stir fry etc but still below x


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madmae I am on insulin. 
Marley thanks, my bmi was 26 before, and I
am curvy most weight at hip, bum and thighs so wasn't excessive or anything.
I lost almost all my weight but actually gained
while breastfeeding, Even with ds weighing 22lb at 6 months, I actually did
not loose weight.
He agreed that blood sugars are not bad.
My obstetric consultant is not concerned at all, she gained 15kg when she was pregnant.


----------



## izzy29

I am going out for dinner next week. Been avoiding all social eating gatherings recently to prevent me from making the wrong decision. I am scared of picking the wrong thing unless I stick to steak and veg/salad but wld like something tasty that is still good.
On another note, this weather has been great but my ankles and feet are all puffy by the end of the day!!!!


----------



## izzy29

I just compared the carbs and which sugars on the white and whole meal bread I have in my house. The white came out lower, how can that be???


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> I am going out for dinner next week. Been avoiding all social eating gatherings recently to prevent me from making the wrong decision. I am scared of picking the wrong thing unless I stick to steak and veg/salad but wld like something tasty that is still good.
> On another note, this weather has been great but my ankles and feet are all puffy by the end of the day!!!!

I had a similar worry a few weeks back when my brother got married. Someone on here told me not to over think it and they were right. Try to be sensible but don't make yourself miserable and enjoy....you're not doing it every day so just relax


----------



## madmae

Well I have my second growth scan today. I am looking forward to seeing Finley again and am hoping and praying (though not holding out much hope) that he's turned the right way. And seeing how much I have grown lately I am interested to see if he has gotten huge or if there is a lot of water. And I will also hopefully get my induction date.


----------



## marley79

good luck madame - its so lovely to get a peak at them. Hope growth and position are all good - and you get your date. :0)

Izzy - my feet are swollen too, my toes look like party sausages at the end of the day!
About the bread, its more that with wholemeal bread the sugars enter your blood stream at a slower rate and therefore lessens the likelihood of a spike in a reading. The white bread because processed enters very quickly in comparison so more likely to give you a high reading - if that makes sense. Its also why multi-grain is better because the nuts and seeds slow down the rate that the carbs enter your blood.
xxx


----------



## izzy29

Good luck Madmae. I have a growth scan in 4 weeks and it will be nice to see the baby. seems like all the apts recently have been about me so being about the baby will be good. Another dreaded apt with the Endo before then though!

Marley, i feel like I need to put my feet in a bucket of cold water. Think i woudl be ok if I was at home but in work and sitting at my desk really doesnt help. Dont think sitting with my feet on the desk would be a good look either!


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck Madmae, wave to baby Finley for us!


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> What meds are u on Tracy? Wish I was at your stage and only had 7 weeks to go. This GD is making me wish every week away.
> 
> I was started on Metformin 500mg x 2 a day almost a week ago. I am trying not to wish my weeks away because I love being pregnant (minus the aches and pains). I have technically 6 weeks left because my doctor wants to induce at 39w. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> tracy - you can go up to a max of 4x 500mg metf - so hopefully that will work, if not they will give you some top up insulin. xClick to expand...

Thanks Marley. I was wondering how high the dosing could be. Had my appointment yesterday and he is increasing my morning dose to 1000mg and keeping my evening dose at 500mg. I lost another 2 lbs so since being diagnosed with GD, I have lost a pound a week for a total of 3 lbs. My doctor isn't happy with me. He wants me to eat more and get my total carb servings each day. I told him that I am trying to stay away from carbs and sugar because ANY I eat sends my numbers high. He said to eat, and if there is a problem with my numbers, then he will increase the medicine.

On a happy note, last night I made homemade beef and shrimp stir fry with mushrooms and green peppers on top of brown rice with a glass of milk. My 2 hour number was 119. Still kinda close to the cutoff (120) but I was happy with it because dinner was yummy and I haven't drank milk in a while. For a snack I had a breyers low carb ice cream bar and my bedtime number was 109 :happydance: I am supposed to eat 30g of carbs for my snacks but still haven't gotten up to that point yet. 

I go in next week to check my iron level since I have been diagnosed as anemic and I also get another growth scan of LO next Friday. 

How are all you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## tracy143

Good luck Madmae and have fun watching your LO on the scan.

I had my BPP on Tuesday and my LO was moving all over the place, sucking on her lips, opening her mouth, rubbing her head, and clenching/unclenching her fists. It was so amazing to see. 

Before tech actually started the scan he mentioned that my fluids were low. I was confused because I was told they were normal. He said that they were at 10.5cm which is on the low side (even though it is normal). The cutoff is 8.8cm I believe and goes up to 24.6cm. I asked my doctor yesterday about my AF levels and he said the report said it is normal so don't overthink it. :dohh:


----------



## madmae

Well had a lovely scan and she managed to get some fab pics of Finley. As before he is breech but he is to the right side and he likes to keep his legs and arms tucked in. He is growing fine and following the chart but my waters are off the scale. That'll explain why all of a sudden I have just exploded.

When I saw the diabetes team they were thrilled with my numbers....especially breakfast as they know how hard I've worked to get it right. I do have to start the levemir in the evening now but thats not a shock so I am to start on a small dose and see what happens. Oh and they were amazed at the cheese on toast but say its handy to know as they can suggest it to others.

No induction date set though.....as he is breech they won't set a date until later. The plan is to see how he is at 36 weeks....if still breech have me in the labour ward a few days later and try ecv. The risk of it starting labour is why they won't book a date....she did say it was good there was a lot of water as it would help turn him...but it did mean he could turn back. If he stays put after that they will continue to induce at 38 weeks.


----------



## Chellngaz

My numbers the past 2 days after breakfast and dinner have been 6+ even tho I've eaten the same as previous days with lower numbers could the weather have anything to do with it? They are still below the 7.8 but starting to get worried x


----------



## madmae

I was asked by the diabetes team what had changed from last week to this week (different numbers) I said the weather and they agreed that the weather can affect us.


----------



## sarahgx4

I woke up with a headache this morning. I drank tons of water before bed and tons already today. I have puked a few times today after eating a bowl of cereal. I have searched everywhere to see if it's important to call the doctor and have came up with nothing! I havent received my blood checker yet, so I'm not sure whether my sugar is high or low. My scheduled appt with my ob is next Wednesday and then I'll be placed on a pill to manage my sugar. Does anyone know of any websites or ANYTHING that says when to call your doctor while already being diagnosed with GD?


----------



## Techie

My first appointment to the doctor after my diagnosis I was up a pound. The next two weeks down a pound. Then my third appointment, I lost 7 pounds. The doctor didn't stress too much about it. Of course I have plenty of fat for the baby to eat if he's really hungry :haha:

I'm going to try to convince the doctor to start me next week. I had an allergic reaction to the Glyburide, so he put me on Metformin, which is causing the exact same allergic reaction. I haven't had any growth scans, but the baby is happier/more active when my blood sugars are in the 100s. They were in the 80s and 90s for a couple of weeks and he hardly moved at all (it scared me some). But honestly my numbers were more even before I started on the meds, maybe not below 120 all the time but almost always below 130. Now, with the meds I'm all over the place.

I also wonder about the validity of my diagnosis with GD, normal, non-diabetic people have numbers as high as 160 all the time, and the only time I was over that was during my 3 hour test. Honestly, how many people eat that much sugar with zero protien or nutrients in one sitting? No one. (well, except maybe kids on Halloween, but even Snickers has some protien in it!) 

Lolly, I would tell the doctors to back off. It's not like you're trying to gain weight. And anyway, you don't need the stress, that, in my experience, causes more weight gain!

Sarah, if you are concerned about it call the doctor. I would just because you are throwing up. With how controlled our diets are, losing those carbs and the possibility dehydration are both bad. Call, it'll make you feel better to know.

Hakunna, glad to hear you are in the 'clear' so to speak. I'm wishing a stress free couple of weeks for you.

Sorry if this post is rambly (I've missed a lot in the last couple of days.)


----------



## hakunamatata

I agree Techie, I barely failed my test and my daily scores have been good. The testing limits are much stricter for preggos than regular people.

But it's all good. It did help me change my eating habits. Coolattas from Dunkin Donuts are a thing of the past :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh and the other thing too that I'm grateful for are all the extra ultrasounds due to the GD diagnosis because they're really keeping a close eye on the amniotic fluid which is low even though I'm diet controlled, no meds, and have good numbers. Having very mild GD still leads to complications. So I'm glad for the very watchful care.


----------



## izzy29

Is GD connected to the level of amniotic fluid h?


----------



## Techie

hakunamatata said:


> Oh and the other thing too that I'm grateful for are all the extra ultrasounds due to the GD diagnosis because they're really keeping a close eye on the amniotic fluid which is low even though I'm diet controlled, no meds, and have good numbers. Having very mild GD still leads to complications. So I'm glad for the very watchful care.

I wish my doctor seemed to care. I've had zero extra ultrasounds and I'm on meds. He doesn't seemed to be concerned about anything. I'm so ready to have this baby!


----------



## hakunamatata

Techie - I'm surprised that you haven't had just one last ultrasound. The one where they caught the problem was week 36 (I think... or very close to that). They made it sound like standard practice to get in at least one more u/s late in pregnancy (and then more if needed) if you have GD.

Izzy - it's a possibility that the low amniotic fluid is tied to the GD even though my numbers are under control.


----------



## Techie

I thought it was to. Apparently though there are no increased risks of mortality if the GD is well controlled, at least that's what my doctor said when I asked him about why he wasn't doing extra ultra sounds. Which being on meds, I kinda figured mine wasn't well controlled. I do like my doctor, and I trust him. But it still seems odd to me not to have an ultra sound. I am 38 weeks on Monday and he's starting me at 39 (June 4th-ish though it's not set yet) so I guess as long as LOs movements don't decrease everything should be OK.


----------



## Techie

Holy crap! I broke down and had yellow curry for lunch today, I've been craving it. I love Thai food. I ate less than half and my two hour BG was 188!!! :cry: Apparently Thai Curry is out. I couldn't find any information so I just ate the chicken and veggies with some of the curry and a little rice. Apparently that was a bad idea. :nope: I'm sorry baby.


----------



## hakunamatata

:hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Don't beat yourself up. You tried, common sense would say it could've worked, but just a shame it didn't. :hugs: now you know its not your friend. Was it home made. I have a recipe for green Thai curry that was ok for me if you're interested?


----------



## marley79

glad all your scans have gone well ladies. Madmame hows your heartburn - is it better with the meds?
Is anyone else struggling in this heat? 
I've been feeling a little off - nauseaous and a bit loose - stupidly took a diarolyte and my bloods went up to 9.2 (oops)!
Hope you all have a fab weekend. xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Hi guys do you mind if I can join I just got a call back this morning saying that my gtt test results came back high I don't know the number as she didn't say on the phone but I have too attend a clinic next wed I also have antiphospholipid syndrome too so not exactly straight forward x


----------



## Chellngaz

I'm hating myself for wishing it was cooler coz I'm normally a sun worshipper but I'm just to hot and can't sleep because of the hea and my arms are so itchy which I'm putting down to the sun x


----------



## marley79

Hi jenny - of course you can join us. let us know how you get on at your wed appoint. It would be quite handy for you to read over as many pages as you can be bothered to of this thread as lots of good info and any specific questions - I'm sure someone can try answer.
x


----------



## izzy29

How often does everyone test their BS levels? I had to check 2 days in a row, 7 times a day and then every other day after that, still the 7 times for 2 weeks until I go back to see the consultant. Is that excessive testing or sound normal? I am back on wed and all being well I will be left to control my diet for another 2 weeks (although I think the Doc is determined to get me on metformin, een though my numbers are all within range). Just wondering if the testing will be reduced, increased or kept the same. I am so much more stressed out the night before I had to start testing. Have such a restless sleep as I know I have to check when I waken up


----------



## Chellngaz

I have to check everyday 4 times a day. When I wake up then 1 hr after breakfast lunch and dinner x


----------



## marley79

Personally I like to test as much as poss - it makes me feel bit more in control as I worry what I numbers are up to when I'm not. I test first thing then immediately before each main meal, one hour after, before bed and sometimes in night too., so 7-8 times a day every day. They did say I could test a bit less but they understand I like to know. xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

It really depends on the situation. During the first week I tested 4x a day, but because my numbers were so good, my nurse said I only have to test 2x a day at various times (usually I test fasting and after dinner). I'd go with what your doctors and nurses recommend.

Why the heck does he want to put you on meds if your numbers are good? Sounds like you're diet controlled if your numbers are in the right range :shrug:


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> glad all your scans have gone well ladies. Madmame hows your heartburn - is it better with the meds?
> Is anyone else struggling in this heat?
> I've been feeling a little off - nauseaous and a bit loose - stupidly took a diarolyte and my bloods went up to 9.2 (oops)!
> Hope you all have a fab weekend. xxxx

When I remember to take the pills its fine....though twice I have forgotten and been woken up the early hrs with a not so gentle reminder as to why I was prescribed them.

I am really struggling in the heat.....swollen legs and feet and I've also been feeling a little nauseaous too.


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> How often does everyone test their BS levels? I had to check 2 days in a row, 7 times a day and then every other day after that, still the 7 times for 2 weeks until I go back to see the consultant. Is that excessive testing or sound normal? I am back on wed and all being well I will be left to control my diet for another 2 weeks (although I think the Doc is determined to get me on metformin, een though my numbers are all within range). Just wondering if the testing will be reduced, increased or kept the same. I am so much more stressed out the night before I had to start testing. Have such a restless sleep as I know I have to check when I waken up

I test a minimum of 7 times a day. Fasting and before and after every meal....if I feel dodgy I will just test as I know I can slip down to very low numbers without any symptoms now.

I started on the levemir last night......on a low dose but they hoped it'd be enough to bring down my fasting....sods law dictated I had a crap nights sleep and so my fasting was high again....I am hoping with a good nights sleep I might see an improvement or else I will have to increase the doseage.....but they are happy for me to do that at my discretion.

I have given in and gone and brought a exercise ball from argos today. With the position Finley is in I cannot get comfortable at all now. DH didn't want me to originally as they take up room but when he saw the pain I was in he told me to go get it today. I think the realisation is hitting us all that if he doesn't turn soon it could be just 4 weeks until we get to meet him.


----------



## izzy29

hakunamatata said:


> It really depends on the situation. During the first week I tested 4x a day, but because my numbers were so good, my nurse said I only have to test 2x a day at various times (usually I test fasting and after dinner). I'd go with what your doctors and nurses recommend.
> 
> Why the heck does he want to put you on meds if your numbers are good? Sounds like you're diet controlled if your numbers are in the right range :shrug:

My Fasting level from my OGTT was 5.4 and she said they wanted it 5.1, was 7 afterwards so with range, so no idea why she wanted me to take the tablet even before i had a chance to diet control. I am hoping she wont tyr and force it on me this time. I have had one reading that has been outside the range so far and that is in a week and hoping it was just a blip. Hopefully she will find all my other levels acceptable


----------



## izzy29

What are you fasting levels Madmae? I am finding if I exercise in the morn before I check it has been lower although it might have just been a fluke but it is usually within range anyway, just! Probably get worse the further I get on.


----------



## hakunamatata

izzy29 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> It really depends on the situation. During the first week I tested 4x a day, but because my numbers were so good, my nurse said I only have to test 2x a day at various times (usually I test fasting and after dinner). I'd go with what your doctors and nurses recommend.
> 
> Why the heck does he want to put you on meds if your numbers are good? Sounds like you're diet controlled if your numbers are in the right range :shrug:
> 
> My Fasting level from my OGTT was 5.4 and she said they wanted it 5.1, was 7 afterwards so with range, so no idea why she wanted me to take the tablet even before i had a chance to diet control. I am hoping she wont tyr and force it on me this time. I have had one reading that has been outside the range so far and that is in a week and hoping it was just a blip. Hopefully she will find all my other levels acceptableClick to expand...

I had a bad score too (I call it the Honey Nut Cheerios and banana incident lol) and they didn't force me to take meds. Sounds like just a blip to me too and I hope they give you time to sort it out being that your other scores are good :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

madmae said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> glad all your scans have gone well ladies. Madmame hows your heartburn - is it better with the meds?
> Is anyone else struggling in this heat?
> I've been feeling a little off - nauseaous and a bit loose - stupidly took a diarolyte and my bloods went up to 9.2 (oops)!
> Hope you all have a fab weekend. xxxx
> 
> When I remember to take the pills its fine....though twice I have forgotten and been woken up the early hrs with a not so gentle reminder as to why I was prescribed them.
> 
> I am really struggling in the heat.....swollen legs and feet and I've also been feeling a little nauseaous too.Click to expand...

Sorry you're uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## Techie

mightyspu said:


> Don't beat yourself up. You tried, common sense would say it could've worked, but just a shame it didn't. :hugs: now you know its not your friend. Was it home made. I have a recipe for green Thai curry that was ok for me if you're interested?

It was from a restaurant (the place that makes the most spicy food on the planet. I went for a level 3 (I want this baby to start working his way out) I was crying it was so hot! They make up to a level 9. If you can actually stand it, you get your picture on the wall.

I'd love the recipie! Thanks Mighty.


----------



## izzy29

Spag Bol tonight, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> glad all your scans have gone well ladies. Madmame hows your heartburn - is it better with the meds?
> Is anyone else struggling in this heat?
> I've been feeling a little off - nauseaous and a bit loose - stupidly took a diarolyte and my bloods went up to 9.2 (oops)!
> Hope you all have a fab weekend. xxxx
> 
> When I remember to take the pills its fine....though twice I have forgotten and been woken up the early hrs with a not so gentle reminder as to why I was prescribed them.
> 
> I am really struggling in the heat.....swollen legs and feet and I've also been feeling a little nauseaous too.Click to expand...

Glad the meds are working. I wonder if his position is what has made the heartburn bad. i had it bad around 25-29 weeks ish and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, and i think baby turned or moved cos it just stopped - it still comes back a little bit now and again.
This weather is not good for us ladies. 
ps birthing balls are great - I'm on mine every night now!
I don't know if you can google moxibustion for tunring baby. I'd never heard of it but I'm part of a local mummy group on facebook (like a netmums thing) and a girl posted in desperation asking what she could do to turn her baby - she had a couple of weeks to go. Quite a lot of others replied telling her to get moxibustion done and she replied back a week later saying it had worked. It's some kind of acupressure/acupuncture herb thing. google and see if its something you would fancy. x


----------



## mightyspu

Techie said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Don't beat yourself up. You tried, common sense would say it could've worked, but just a shame it didn't. :hugs: now you know its not your friend. Was it home made. I have a recipe for green Thai curry that was ok for me if you're interested?
> 
> It was from a restaurant (the place that makes the most spicy food on the planet. I went for a level 3 (I want this baby to start working his way out) I was crying it was so hot! They make up to a level 9. If you can actually stand it, you get your picture on the wall.
> 
> I'd love the recipie! Thanks Mighty.Click to expand...

 2 tbsp veg oil
3-4 chicken breasts (skinned and cut into strips)
Tin coconut milk
2-3 green chilis (seeded + chopped)
2 blades lemongrass (bruised + chopped)
2 tbsp green curry paste
Bunch coriander leaves, chopped
Thumb sized piece of root ginger
2-3 cloves of garlic

Heat oil in a large pan or wok and fry chicken until sealed (3-4 minutes)
Pour in most of the coconut milk and add the chillies, currypaste, lemongrass, garlic and ginger. 
Bring to the boil, then reduce the heat and simmer gently for 15-20 minutes. Tip in the coriander and stir in the remaining coconut milk and bubble for 5 more minutes.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> glad all your scans have gone well ladies. Madmame hows your heartburn - is it better with the meds?
> Is anyone else struggling in this heat?
> I've been feeling a little off - nauseaous and a bit loose - stupidly took a diarolyte and my bloods went up to 9.2 (oops)!
> Hope you all have a fab weekend. xxxx
> 
> When I remember to take the pills its fine....though twice I have forgotten and been woken up the early hrs with a not so gentle reminder as to why I was prescribed them.
> 
> I am really struggling in the heat.....swollen legs and feet and I've also been feeling a little nauseaous too.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad the meds are working. I wonder if his position is what has made the heartburn bad. i had it bad around 25-29 weeks ish and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, and i think baby turned or moved cos it just stopped - it still comes back a little bit now and again.
> This weather is not good for us ladies.
> ps birthing balls are great - I'm on mine every night now!
> I don't know if you can google moxibustion for tunring baby. I'd never heard of it but I'm part of a local mummy group on facebook (like a netmums thing) and a girl posted in desperation asking what she could do to turn her baby - she had a couple of weeks to go. Quite a lot of others replied telling her to get moxibustion done and she replied back a week later saying it had worked. It's some kind of acupressure/acupuncture herb thing. google and see if its something you would fancy. xClick to expand...

Funnily enough they've just started doing this at our hospital so the midwife is going to call me and arrange for it. I did google it and it said it could take 10 sessions but thats just not doable as the hospital is 20 miles away and I have to have some one drive me.


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> What are you fasting levels Madmae? I am finding if I exercise in the morn before I check it has been lower although it might have just been a fluke but it is usually within range anyway, just! Probably get worse the further I get on.

They are regularly over 6 now which was the fasting cut off point. I can't exercise as I can barely walk now.......there is so much fluid that everything is uncomfortable. I was told this would happen anyway....my fasting levels going up.....I am surprised it took this long tbh.


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> glad all your scans have gone well ladies. Madmame hows your heartburn - is it better with the meds?
> Is anyone else struggling in this heat?
> I've been feeling a little off - nauseaous and a bit loose - stupidly took a diarolyte and my bloods went up to 9.2 (oops)!
> Hope you all have a fab weekend. xxxx
> 
> When I remember to take the pills its fine....though twice I have forgotten and been woken up the early hrs with a not so gentle reminder as to why I was prescribed them.
> 
> I am really struggling in the heat.....swollen legs and feet and I've also been feeling a little nauseaous too.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad the meds are working. I wonder if his position is what has made the heartburn bad. i had it bad around 25-29 weeks ish and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, and i think baby turned or moved cos it just stopped - it still comes back a little bit now and again.
> This weather is not good for us ladies.
> ps birthing balls are great - I'm on mine every night now!
> I don't know if you can google moxibustion for tunring baby. I'd never heard of it but I'm part of a local mummy group on facebook (like a netmums thing) and a girl posted in desperation asking what she could do to turn her baby - she had a couple of weeks to go. Quite a lot of others replied telling her to get moxibustion done and she replied back a week later saying it had worked. It's some kind of acupressure/acupuncture herb thing. google and see if its something you would fancy. xClick to expand...
> 
> Funnily enough they've just started doing this at our hospital so the midwife is going to call me and arrange for it. I did google it and it said it could take 10 sessions but thats just not doable as the hospital is 20 miles away and I have to have some one drive me.Click to expand...

wow that's great your hosp do that! they sound very good. I think my team would look like I had gone mad if I mentioned burning herbs. The lady i was talking about it worked for her first time - so fingers crossed he just needs a little encouragement. when's your next scan booked for?


----------



## madmae

I have given in and hunted out my crocs from my last pregnancy and they're nearly too tight....eeek. Despite this being baby number 6 none of them have been summer babies up until now so being this massive (think blimp) in this heat is all new to me.

I am thinking if I am still breech at the 36 week scan and they want to take me in to turn I will try and get it so that I am 37 weeks and hope and pray that they start me off. I know its only a weeks difference but I'm at the stage where a week now feels like a yr. I can honestly say hand on heart I have not enjoyed this pregnancy one bit.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> glad all your scans have gone well ladies. Madmame hows your heartburn - is it better with the meds?
> Is anyone else struggling in this heat?
> I've been feeling a little off - nauseaous and a bit loose - stupidly took a diarolyte and my bloods went up to 9.2 (oops)!
> Hope you all have a fab weekend. xxxx
> 
> When I remember to take the pills its fine....though twice I have forgotten and been woken up the early hrs with a not so gentle reminder as to why I was prescribed them.
> 
> I am really struggling in the heat.....swollen legs and feet and I've also been feeling a little nauseaous too.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad the meds are working. I wonder if his position is what has made the heartburn bad. i had it bad around 25-29 weeks ish and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, and i think baby turned or moved cos it just stopped - it still comes back a little bit now and again.
> This weather is not good for us ladies.
> ps birthing balls are great - I'm on mine every night now!
> I don't know if you can google moxibustion for tunring baby. I'd never heard of it but I'm part of a local mummy group on facebook (like a netmums thing) and a girl posted in desperation asking what she could do to turn her baby - she had a couple of weeks to go. Quite a lot of others replied telling her to get moxibustion done and she replied back a week later saying it had worked. It's some kind of acupressure/acupuncture herb thing. google and see if its something you would fancy. xClick to expand...
> 
> Funnily enough they've just started doing this at our hospital so the midwife is going to call me and arrange for it. I did google it and it said it could take 10 sessions but thats just not doable as the hospital is 20 miles away and I have to have some one drive me.Click to expand...
> 
> wow that's great your hosp do that! they sound very good. I think my team would look like I had gone mad if I mentioned burning herbs. The lady i was talking about it worked for her first time - so fingers crossed he just needs a little encouragement. when's your next scan booked for?Click to expand...

Lol when the doc mentioned it to mum and I yesterday I think we probably had a similar look to us.

Next scan is 36 week one but I have just had a look and as I thought I will be 36+6 as they couldn't get me in earlier.


----------



## izzy29

Tested BS before dinner and got a 4.3, then an hr after spaghetti Bol with cheese and got a 4.4. Not sure if that will be looked at as a good thing or not by endo. I was a bit worried so walked for 25mins on the treadmill not long after I finished it.


----------



## Doodar

Madmae I've just posted the same thing in my journal, the swelling is so bad there is just no give in my feet at all. I said they are starting to resemble airships (blimps) :haha: I'm in sympathy with you Hun, can't even get my crocs on today. Think I might soak them in cold water. I'm not getting any relief now though, even after a nights rest the swelling is still there. It used to go down overnight!

Ooh that moxi whatnot sounds interesting, I'll google it later, not that it would help me. They still wouldn't allow a vbac anyway, unless I played stubborn buggers! I'm good at that :haha:

So yesterday's growth scan! My fluid level is now too low :shrug: one extreme to the other isn't it. A few weeks ago I'm getting told off for excess fluid, now it's the opposite. She actually asked me if my waters had broken!! They don't seem overly concerned at the moment, kidneys and bladder were functioning 
and dopplers all ok. They think its down to positioning of the baby, been told to rest and drink as much fluid as I can consume. Back for another scan next week.

Saw the diabetic doctor, nurse was on holiday. He was lovely and he said I've got excellent control of my blood sugar and said he doesn't need to see me again :happydance: hba1c was 5.3, weight gain only 0.2kg since two weeks ago, yet consultant said baby is measuring big and put lots of weight on since last time, so really don't understand it. Estimated weight 6lb 12oz :shrug: yet my fundal height was bob on. :shrug:


----------



## marley79

izzy that's defo a good thing - means you can have second mini tea. - when that happens to me, i get crakin with some more food!

madmae, doodar - my feet are really swollen too. I can defo suggest buying a can of maxicool or magicool (? spelling). I got mine online but soemone told me some boots do it. It's basically water in a can that comes out in a very fine spray but somehow due to design of can it comes out extremely ice cold. It stays cold forever in can and the fine mist is beautiful. Quite good for labour apparently - i have two cans packed in my bag. I find that on my feet in the evening feels amazing. that said the swelling still there.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> izzy that's defo a good thing - means you can have second mini tea. - when that happens to me, i get crakin with some more food!
> 
> madmae, doodar - my feet are really swollen too. I can defo suggest buying a can of maxicool or magicool (? spelling). I got mine online but soemone told me some boots do it. It's basically water in a can that comes out in a very fine spray but somehow due to design of can it comes out extremely ice cold. It stays cold forever in can and the fine mist is beautiful. Quite good for labour apparently - i have two cans packed in my bag. I find that on my feet in the evening feels amazing. that said the swelling still there.

Oh I know the stuff you mean....the adverts used to be on tv...I shall get some for my bag....I really need to start packing soon. My mum brought me some haribo jelly babies today...they're destined for the bag....when I get them cos she took them home


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> izzy that's defo a good thing - means you can have second mini tea. - when that happens to me, i get crakin with some more food!
> 
> madmae, doodar - my feet are really swollen too. I can defo suggest buying a can of maxicool or magicool (? spelling). I got mine online but soemone told me some boots do it. It's basically water in a can that comes out in a very fine spray but somehow due to design of can it comes out extremely ice cold. It stays cold forever in can and the fine mist is beautiful. Quite good for labour apparently - i have two cans packed in my bag. I find that on my feet in the evening feels amazing. that said the swelling still there.
> 
> Oh I know the stuff you mean....the adverts used to be on tv...I shall get some for my bag....I really need to start packing soon. My mum brought me some haribo jelly babies today...they're destined for the bag....when I get them cos she took them homeClick to expand...

yeah that's the stuff. quite handy to have for little ones - it can cool hot cars down and good for burns as it is sterile - I think the adverts showed it being used with toddlers on summer holidays. I love the stuff. Defo start packing bag - if you're anyhting like me it will still take weeks to pack. Mine has been slowly on the go for ages. must finish it this weekend!


----------



## Techie

marley79 said:


> izzy that's defo a good thing - means you can have second mini tea. - when that happens to me, i get crakin with some more food!
> 
> madmae, doodar - my feet are really swollen too. I can defo suggest buying a can of maxicool or magicool (? spelling). I got mine online but soemone told me some boots do it. It's basically water in a can that comes out in a very fine spray but somehow due to design of can it comes out extremely ice cold. It stays cold forever in can and the fine mist is beautiful. Quite good for labour apparently - i have two cans packed in my bag. I find that on my feet in the evening feels amazing. that said the swelling still there.


I feel you on the swollen feet. Sadly I've also developed little bumps and itching so bad it hurts and makes me cry. I wish I lived in the UK for some of the magicool stuff. It's not sold here as far as I can tell, and ordering from amazon.co.uk would take too long. I'll have delivered by the time it gets here. That stuff sounds awesome!

Madmae. I am with you on the not enjoying the pregnancy. And this is my first one. I guess I have enjoyed some parts of it. The second trimester wasn't too bad and it is fun to feel him kick. Although now it feels like he wants to come out my belly button.


----------



## madmae

I've ordered a can of the magicool from amazon....it'll be handy as last time I remember the delivery room being sweltering and the ward wasn't much better.

Techie I remember that feeling. I am now feeling that awful stretched to the limit sensation and my ribs are killing me. I just feel awful saying I'm not enjoying this pregnancy as I know so many people who would kill to be in this position....I mean I am thrilled I am pregnant....just over this whole pregnancy


----------



## marley79

Well girls. I feel the same - pretty much found the whole pregnancy hard. If I'm not anxious, or stressed, I'm feeling sick, tired and fed up. Struggling to sleep and get comfy and like a bad tempered bull in the day. But I am so in love with my little one it does make it worth it - however I would very much like to be able to press the fast forward button now. Don't feel guilty for feeling like this, I think Gd pregnancies can be hard as we are constantly thinking about what we are eating, symtpom spotting and blood testing - so we were never going to get a pregnancy were we could just switch off from it all for a while.
techie - might be worth googling if you can get something similar. I would imagine another brand would sell in the US.
hope you both have a great weekend and the cankles don't get too swollen. I'm about to go put mine in a paddling pool! :0)


----------



## madmae

We've just brought Noah a new slightly bigger paddling pool and so when he is in that I'll have my feet in a bowl of water as well.....they were already swollen when I got up....so went shopping early so I could try and put them up for a bit without having to go out later


----------



## madmae

Marley I don't remember my last GD pregnancy being quite this bad...but then I didn't find out until I was 27 weeks this time it was 16 weeks so its been a long time. Then of course before that I had the bad scan and had to have the two amnios and then the infection....it really has been one thing after another. I am finding it so hard to get excited about this one as I just keep expecting things to go wrong. I think the lack of sleep isn't helping either. Its hard to feel positive when all you wanna do is fall into a 4 week coma.


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Marley I don't remember my last GD pregnancy being quite this bad...but then I didn't find out until I was 27 weeks this time it was 16 weeks so its been a long time. Then of course before that I had the bad scan and had to have the two amnios and then the infection....it really has been one thing after another. I am finding it so hard to get excited about this one as I just keep expecting things to go wrong. I think the lack of sleep isn't helping either. Its hard to feel positive when all you wanna do is fall into a 4 week coma.

I so know how you feel. with Poppy I didn't find out until I was 34 weeks and this time 12 weeks and it has made such a difference having to deal with it for so long. I've felt poorly pretty much all the way through - I think we are both probably finding it harder as we come towards the last weeks. For some reason it always starts to feel longer. I've got three weeks and it feels just as hard and yet I've spent months on this thread being envious of those that were ahead of me and at the stage I'm at now - crazy! :hugs:
Hope time just passes quicker for the both of us. Sleep deprivation defo doesn't help - and I think sometimes feeling positive feels like it takes energy we don't have - so just a case of trunddling through. Thank goodness we have this thread so we can all feel fat, swollen and fed up together - lol! x
Defo get your feet in the paddling pool. It does feel nice.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Madmae, I do understand I think the earlier diagnosis make things seem long indeed, getting really fed up.
On a different note my insulin needs seem to have stabilised again, fasting now btw 4.7 - 5.2, but still getting 3.3 - 4 before lunch.
I saw baby on scan yesterday, got a nice face pic from consultant and baby blinked. The AC has come down from 65 to 55 centile, water has reduced to upper level of normal, just counting down until 39wks now.


----------



## sarahgx4

Anyone else measuring "over" at only 31 weeks? I am 5'2 and the LO has already taken up every inch of space possible. She's pressing down on my pelvis, up in my ribs, and both sides! I've had three healthy pregnancies before this one and have never been this hug. The only difference with this one is the GD!I think pregnancy is the only time I wish I was a little taller and wider lol.


----------



## marley79

sarahgx4 said:


> Anyone else measuring "over" at only 31 weeks? I am 5'2 and the LO has already taken up every inch of space possible. She's pressing down on my pelvis, up in my ribs, and both sides! I've had three healthy pregnancies before this one and have never been this hug. The only difference with this one is the GD!I think pregnancy is the only time I wish I was a little taller and wider lol.

have you had a growth scan? that will tell you how much is baby, how much is fluid etc. But yep gd pregnancies defo bigger - not necessarily always baby, but it seems people tend to carry bigger and look bigger too. x


----------



## sarahgx4

marley79 said:


> sarahgx4 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else measuring "over" at only 31 weeks? I am 5'2 and the LO has already taken up every inch of space possible. She's pressing down on my pelvis, up in my ribs, and both sides! I've had three healthy pregnancies before this one and have never been this hug. The only difference with this one is the GD!I think pregnancy is the only time I wish I was a little taller and wider lol.
> 
> have you had a growth scan? that will tell you how much is baby, how much is fluid etc. But yep gd pregnancies defo bigger - not necessarily always baby, but it seems people tend to carry bigger and look bigger too. xClick to expand...

Havent been in for a scan yet. 'm so over everyone saying I look huge or like Im ready to pop! NO I'm not, she still has some cooking to do in there:happydance:


----------



## sarahgx4

Techie said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> izzy that's defo a good thing - means you can have second mini tea. - when that happens to me, i get crakin with some more food!
> 
> madmae, doodar - my feet are really swollen too. I can defo suggest buying a can of maxicool or magicool (? spelling). I got mine online but soemone told me some boots do it. It's basically water in a can that comes out in a very fine spray but somehow due to design of can it comes out extremely ice cold. It stays cold forever in can and the fine mist is beautiful. Quite good for labour apparently - i have two cans packed in my bag. I find that on my feet in the evening feels amazing. that said the swelling still there.
> 
> 
> I feel you on the swollen feet. Sadly I've also developed little bumps and itching so bad it hurts and makes me cry. I wish I lived in the UK for some of the magicool stuff. It's not sold here as far as I can tell, and ordering from amazon.co.uk would take too long. I'll have delivered by the time it gets here. That stuff sounds awesome!
> 
> Madmae. I am with you on the not enjoying the pregnancy. And this is my first one. I guess I have enjoyed some parts of it. The second trimester wasn't too bad and it is fun to feel him kick. Although now it feels like he wants to come out my belly button.Click to expand...

I feel the same way as you. Dont feel bad! Towards the end of pregnancy, all you want is to cross the finish line! My feet are super swollen, my hands.....gross. I look like a chubby little person! I hope you feel better. Colder showers and soaking your feet can help as well


----------



## marley79

sarah - Its so annoying when people say that. i've had the 'are you sure its not twins' 'have they got the dates wrong'. We've probably all had this a million times. Why people feel the need to constantly comment on our bumps I don't know - they should know by now not to piss off pregnant women esp when they have GD. grrrr! Half the people who say this to me I find need to watch their own weight and they're not pregnant. My father in law has on occassion looked like he was pregnant and yet he's told me so many times how big I look! I now just ask him when his baby is due and he shuts up - lol!


----------



## Doodar

Oh I've had all that too, mainly from a work colleague who isnt exactly stick thin herself. Every time I saw her she would say, Hi fatty and then when she found out about the GD she said is that coz you are a fatty. I asked her to repeat it several times, said I didnt quite hear what she said :haha: think she got a bit fed up after that. She was another of the too posh to push quoters too :growlmad:

Anyone know if us GD ladies can take anything for a sore throat as well as being pregnant friendly. I'm starting with a cold and I feel as rough as they come.

Think I'm ready to meet this baby now. I'm struggling today, the swelling is so bad, I'm not sleeping, my energy levels are so low and I feel so rough with this cold starting, just hope it buggers off before section. My blood levels have been all over the place today, everyone higher than it should be :shrug:


----------



## madmae

sarahgx4 said:


> Anyone else measuring "over" at only 31 weeks? I am 5'2 and the LO has already taken up every inch of space possible. She's pressing down on my pelvis, up in my ribs, and both sides! I've had three healthy pregnancies before this one and have never been this hug. The only difference with this one is the GD!I think pregnancy is the only time I wish I was a little taller and wider lol.

When the midwife did my fundal height at 31 weeks I measured 38cm.....then when I had my scan it confirmed baby is following a good growth line on the charts but my water has now gone into the abnormal range. Its really annoying as with Noah my sugars were nowhere near controlled and I was ok.....this one has really been pretty much under control for a while other than breakky which has been the last 2 weeks and I have far to much water.


----------



## madmae

Well I thought I had been good staying out of the sun today.....sitting with my feet in a bowl of water......well I now have burnt feet and legs.....with my swollen legs and feet it hurts


----------



## marley79

doodar - you can take corsodyl whilst pregnant - though its strictly speaking for gums I find gargling with it can help a sore throat.
madmae - swollen and sunbunrt legs - ouch!


----------



## Doodar

Madmae ouch swollen and sunburnt legs must be painful, how are they today?

Thanks Marley, I thought afterwards about salt water. I've been gargling with that since. If no better tomorrow then I'll get some corsodyl or peroxyl thanks for the tip :thumbup:

Feeling really pants today, cold in full swing, sore throat and earache. Had to take a paracetamol but it doesnt touch it. I feel extremely hot and I dont feel like eating either, had to force breakfast and lunch down not good for blood sugars :nope:


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Madmae ouch swollen and sunburnt legs must be painful, how are they today?
> 
> Thanks Marley, I thought afterwards about salt water. I've been gargling with that since. If no better tomorrow then I'll get some corsodyl or peroxyl thanks for the tip :thumbup:
> 
> Feeling really pants today, cold in full swing, sore throat and earache. Had to take a paracetamol but it doesnt touch it. I feel extremely hot and I dont feel like eating either, had to force breakfast and lunch down not good for blood sugars :nope:

I hope u feel better soon. Salt water should help. 
I don't feel like eating either - its hard when you have to ignore it and just eat. yuk!
Not long to go - do you have everything ready?
Finally got hubby to dedicate the weekend to helping me clear house of junk, set things up and finally finish packing my hospital bag - quite embarressing I have two massive bags - very heavy and a bag full of diabetic friendlyish food plus my birthing ball etc. I've told him he'll have to leave some of it in the car and fetch it up in stages!

Hope everyone had a fab weekend!

My growth scan is tomorrow - not sure if it will be my last - 36 weeks. anyone know?? I'd quite like one at 38 weeks. I don't see consultant until tues though as couldn't get scan same day. x


----------



## Doodar

Yeah have everything ready. I'll take my bag along in the car tomorrow just in case they keep me in, too be honest though I could really do without going through surgery right now, not sure how I would cope. I just feel so ill.

My scan on Thurs was supposed to be my last scan at 36 weeks but now have to go back tomorrow, so I'm not sure Hun. Are you being induced at 38 weeks?


----------



## sarahgx4

hhh I feel horrible, I woke up and my sugar level was 74 and then an hour later it was 186! Holy moley! I dont even have any meds for it until Wednesday=(


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Yeah have everything ready. I'll take my bag along in the car tomorrow just in case they keep me in, too be honest though I could really do without going through surgery right now, not sure how I would cope. I just feel so ill.
> 
> My scan on Thurs was supposed to be my last scan at 36 weeks but now have to go back tomorrow, so I'm not sure Hun. Are you being induced at 38 weeks?

Hopefully cold will clear up quickly. :hugs:
Impressed when you say 'bag' and not 'bag(s)' :haha: I can never pack light.
Have you had c-sec before? 
Hope all goes well tomorrow.

I'm kind of being induced (hopefully at 38+4). I had a c-section last year so they can't use drugs on me but will use a cathether to manually open my cervix and then try break waters and hopefully that will put me in labour - if not its straight for a repeat c-section. They hope to take me in on sunday eve for that and if by tues morn I'm not in labour or far enough on it's off for section. I'd like to have go vaginal birth so keeping fingers crossed but I have to be well prepared for the latter. have to say the thought of those surgical stockings in this heat is not a nice thought. I had elepehant legs last time.


----------



## Chellngaz

Hi ladies,
Well I was meant to be induced tuesday but after itching for3 days and having a quite little lady we got told to come in to be monitored so the consultant brought it forward has 1st pessary at 6 o'clock and no twinges yet x sorry for spelling on my stupid phone x


----------



## Doodar

Oooh good luck hunny :flower: keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Doodar

marley79 said:


> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah have everything ready. I'll take my bag along in the car tomorrow just in case they keep me in, too be honest though I could really do without going through surgery right now, not sure how I would cope. I just feel so ill.
> 
> My scan on Thurs was supposed to be my last scan at 36 weeks but now have to go back tomorrow, so I'm not sure Hun. Are you being induced at 38 weeks?
> 
> Hopefully cold will clear up quickly. :hugs:
> Impressed when you say 'bag' and not 'bag(s)' :haha: I can never pack light.
> Have you had c-sec before?
> Hope all goes well tomorrow.
> 
> I'm kind of being induced (hopefully at 38+4). I had a c-section last year so they can't use drugs on me but will use a cathether to manually open my cervix and then try break waters and hopefully that will put me in labour - if not its straight for a repeat c-section. They hope to take me in on sunday eve for that and if by tues morn I'm not in labour or far enough on it's off for section. I'd like to have go vaginal birth so keeping fingers crossed but I have to be well prepared for the latter. have to say the thought of those surgical stockings in this heat is not a nice thought. I had elepehant legs last time.Click to expand...

Its a big bag :haha: well actually more like a suitcase bag, said to hubby I feel a bit silly walking in with this, it's huge :haha: looks like I'm going on holiday for a week :haha: if only eh!

Yeah I've had 2 previous sections, so they wouldnt of allowed me a vbac anyway, although had baby been the right way round I would have fought tooth and nail to have one, but as it is baby is breech anyway and then with the GD along side, I guess its just easier and safer to go along with the c-section. Wishing you a ton of luck with your vbac though hun :thumbup: know what you mean about the stockings, I've got elephant legs now :haha:


----------



## sarahgx4

Do they ever let mothers go to 40 weeks with GD? omg I thought it was so funny the way you all were talking about hospital bags being packed. I forgot mine with al of my LO's! I think I'll put mine in the car WEEKS ahead of time, this time


----------



## sarahgx4

Doodar said:


> Oh I've had all that too, mainly from a work colleague who isnt exactly stick thin herself. Every time I saw her she would say, Hi fatty and then when she found out about the GD she said is that coz you are a fatty. I asked her to repeat it several times, said I didnt quite hear what she said :haha: think she got a bit fed up after that. She was another of the too posh to push quoters too :growlmad:
> 
> Anyone know if us GD ladies can take anything for a sore throat as well as being pregnant friendly. I'm starting with a cold and I feel as rough as they come.
> 
> Think I'm ready to meet this baby now. I'm struggling today, the swelling is so bad, I'm not sleeping, my energy levels are so low and I feel so rough with this cold starting, just hope it buggers off before section. My blood levels have been all over the place today, everyone higher than it should be :shrug:

Oh boy, that lady really would've made me MADDDDD! I swear pregnancy really takes toll on how much stupidity you can handle from others!


----------



## Techie

Well ladies I'm super excited to announce that I'm scheduled to be induced on Wednesday. I'm both excited :happydance: and scared stupid:wacko:. My sister in law just had her baby last night so they'll be really close together.:thumbup:
wish me luck...I have a feeling I'm going to need it.


----------



## madmae

Good luck Techie....can't wait to hear how it all goes.

Chell how's it going??


----------



## madmae

I packed my bag last night....its a small suitcase and I am already thinking its not big enough. I think I am worried in case its like when I had Noah and was in hospital for over a week. Then home one night and back in the next. I keep telling myself that DH is more than capable of bringing in clean clothes but I still worry. I haven't done Finleys bag yet. I have gone through all the baby clothes I had put away from Noah and sorted what is suitable....just have to pack and put the rest away....but there is sooo much lol. The only thing I didn't find was socks but I think they are eaten in this house anyway.

My sugars haven't been to bad lately. Though I did have a hypo yesterday. 2.9. I also keep forgetting to take the levemir at night.....I'm sure thats just habit though and once I get into the habit of doing it i'll be fine.


----------



## marley79

Chellngaz said:


> Hi ladies,
> Well I was meant to be induced tuesday but after itching for3 days and having a quite little lady we got told to come in to be monitored so the consultant brought it forward has 1st pessary at 6 o'clock and no twinges yet x sorry for spelling on my stupid phone x

Good luck - hope things move quickly along for you - so exciting you finally get to meet your little girl. :hugs:


----------



## marley79

techie - will be thinking of you. keep us posted. So we have two babies coming this week, how lovely! xxx


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doodar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah have everything ready. I'll take my bag along in the car tomorrow just in case they keep me in, too be honest though I could really do without going through surgery right now, not sure how I would cope. I just feel so ill.
> 
> My scan on Thurs was supposed to be my last scan at 36 weeks but now have to go back tomorrow, so I'm not sure Hun. Are you being induced at 38 weeks?
> 
> Hopefully cold will clear up quickly. :hugs:
> Impressed when you say 'bag' and not 'bag(s)' :haha: I can never pack light.
> Have you had c-sec before?
> Hope all goes well tomorrow.
> 
> I'm kind of being induced (hopefully at 38+4). I had a c-section last year so they can't use drugs on me but will use a cathether to manually open my cervix and then try break waters and hopefully that will put me in labour - if not its straight for a repeat c-section. They hope to take me in on sunday eve for that and if by tues morn I'm not in labour or far enough on it's off for section. I'd like to have go vaginal birth so keeping fingers crossed but I have to be well prepared for the latter. have to say the thought of those surgical stockings in this heat is not a nice thought. I had elepehant legs last time.Click to expand...
> 
> Its a big bag :haha: well actually more like a suitcase bag, said to hubby I feel a bit silly walking in with this, it's huge :haha: looks like I'm going on holiday for a week :haha: if only eh!
> 
> Yeah I've had 2 previous sections, so they wouldnt of allowed me a vbac anyway, although had baby been the right way round I would have fought tooth and nail to have one, but as it is baby is breech anyway and then with the GD along side, I guess its just easier and safer to go along with the c-section. Wishing you a ton of luck with your vbac though hun :thumbup: know what you mean about the stockings, I've got elephant legs now :haha:Click to expand...

I'm glad yours is big too then - I feel quite bad at how much I have packed. :dohh:
Hope the stockings aren't too bad - at least its lovely and cool in theatre :thumbup:
Hope you are feeling better today - let us know how you get on xxx :hugs:


----------



## marley79

sarahgx4 said:


> Do they ever let mothers go to 40 weeks with GD? omg I thought it was so funny the way you all were talking about hospital bags being packed. I forgot mine with al of my LO's! I think I'll put mine in the car WEEKS ahead of time, this time

there are quite a few mums who have been on here that have gone to 40 weeks or close to. They tend to be those that are diet controlled and controlled well, have ok gorwth scans and no other medical issue. However, some conusltants still like to deliver 38-39 weeks regardless of that, so depends on your hospital and how you feel too. x
That's great - forgetting hosp bag - to be fair a lot going on - don't think I could forget mine, I can't really get out the house without moving it - lol!


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> I packed my bag last night....its a small suitcase and I am already thinking its not big enough. I think I am worried in case its like when I had Noah and was in hospital for over a week. Then home one night and back in the next. I keep telling myself that DH is more than capable of bringing in clean clothes but I still worry. I haven't done Finleys bag yet. I have gone through all the baby clothes I had put away from Noah and sorted what is suitable....just have to pack and put the rest away....but there is sooo much lol. The only thing I didn't find was socks but I think they are eaten in this house anyway.
> 
> My sugars haven't been to bad lately. Though I did have a hypo yesterday. 2.9. I also keep forgetting to take the levemir at night.....I'm sure thats just habit though and once I get into the habit of doing it i'll be fine.

Sounds like you've got a lot done this weekend. It's a nice feeling getting the bags done, makes it all feel closer and more real. I feel same about packing. i was determined to just pack essentials and let OH bring in stuff but the thought of wanting something in the middle of the night or having the hassle of having to leave notes explaining where stuff is and what to bring in - I've ended up packing way more than intended. I'm a total control freak though :haha: 
2.9 - is not a nice hypo. I feel rough if I'm in the high 3s so must have been yuk.


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck to the ladies who are going to meet their babies! Exciting times! 

And Sarah, they were going to let me get to 41+5. They changed their minds from inducing at 39weeks to letting me go over in the space of 5 minutes because I'd had a section before....


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> I packed my bag last night....its a small suitcase and I am already thinking its not big enough. I think I am worried in case its like when I had Noah and was in hospital for over a week. Then home one night and back in the next. I keep telling myself that DH is more than capable of bringing in clean clothes but I still worry. I haven't done Finleys bag yet. I have gone through all the baby clothes I had put away from Noah and sorted what is suitable....just have to pack and put the rest away....but there is sooo much lol. The only thing I didn't find was socks but I think they are eaten in this house anyway.
> 
> My sugars haven't been to bad lately. Though I did have a hypo yesterday. 2.9. I also keep forgetting to take the levemir at night.....I'm sure thats just habit though and once I get into the habit of doing it i'll be fine.
> 
> Sounds like you've got a lot done this weekend. It's a nice feeling getting the bags done, makes it all feel closer and more real. I feel same about packing. i was determined to just pack essentials and let OH bring in stuff but the thought of wanting something in the middle of the night or having the hassle of having to leave notes explaining where stuff is and what to bring in - I've ended up packing way more than intended. I'm a total control freak though :haha:
> 2.9 - is not a nice hypo. I feel rough if I'm in the high 3s so must have been yuk.Click to expand...

No I didn't feel to great with the hypo. Though I was more annoyed with myself for not being more vigilant in this heat.

I just packed Finleys case. Mum was trying to persuade me I didn't need that much stuff. I Have packed newborn and 0-3 month size baby gro's as Alex was 9lb8 and needed 0-3 and Noah went down to 6lb something and needed newborn and I want to be covered. Then a load of vests....Noah used to throw up about 8 times a day and need changing. To get the case done up with the nappies in I did literally have to sit on the case lol. I am happy that they are done now though....cos if anything happens we're set. I should say it is a small case....one that you could use for hand luggage on a plane.


----------



## Doodar

Hi girls, just quick one I'm on my phone. Fluid levels back up to normal, bizarre how they can change so quickly. They agree that is was probably positioning of the baby last time. Today's sonographer got fl even higher than last, think Ive lost faith in every sonographer, except today's of course lol. So c section still planned for the 6th with admission on the 5th for sliding scale, consent forms all signed eek!! And Ive been told to visit gp to get some antibiotics to try and clear this congestion. Such a relief I now have 8 days to try and get over it.


----------



## marley79

madame - Lol! to having to sit on case! I had to really force zip too! The mws must be so used to all these bags coming in - I always feel like I've been OTT in my packing but I literally do need everything in there and towels take up tons of room on there own (that's my exscuse!)

doodar - that is good news! 8 more days to get everything ready and see off this cold. Great that fluid all ok. :0)


----------



## Doodar

PS: oh and apparently baby has lots of hair lol


----------



## madmae

Doodar said:


> Hi girls, just quick one I'm on my phone. Fluid levels back up to normal, bizarre how they can change so quickly. They agree that is was probably positioning of the baby last time. Today's sonographer got fl even higher than last, think Ive lost faith in every sonographer, except today's of course lol. So c section still planned for the 6th with admission on the 5th for sliding scale, consent forms all signed eek!! And Ive been told to visit gp to get some antibiotics to try and clear this congestion. Such a relief I now have 8 days to try and get over it.

Fingers crossed you can get the congestion sorted. Just think next week you'll be holding your baby.....so exciting


----------



## hakunamatata

Doodar said:


> PS: oh and apparently baby has lots of hair lol

Mine too!

And our c-sections will be one day apart. Mine is on the fifth. Good luck hon. :hugs:


----------



## izzy29

Good Luck Ladies, u will be holding your babies in no time, so jealous!

My fasting levels this morn were 6.3, highest yest and off course I am to see the doc tomorrow, typical. I left it 5 mins and checked my other hand and it was 5.7! I had been doing so well too and all within range apart from one blip! Do you think the Doc will look at overall or just look at if i have ever been over?


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> Good Luck Ladies, u will be holding your babies in no time, so jealous!
> 
> My fasting levels this morn were 6.3, highest yest and off course I am to see the doc tomorrow, typical. I left it 5 mins and checked my other hand and it was 5.7! I had been doing so well too and all within range apart from one blip! Do you think the Doc will look at overall or just look at if i have ever been over?

defo overall - little blips are nothing to worry about it. It's if the little blips start to increase and become the norm.


----------



## marley79

So I'm 36 weeks and my blood sugars have started to get 'easy' to control and I'm eating things I haven't been able to in months. I would have dreamed about this scenario a few weeks ago but now I'm worried that its my placenta ageing. I still have just under three weeks to go and its really stressing me now - does anyone know anything about this. i see consultant later this afternoon so will defo be bringing up.
xxx


----------



## izzy29

marley, i was thinking hopefully that starts happening to me but as I am so new to all this I didnt know that it could be a bad thing aswell. Hopefully its just a well earned break and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Doodar

Hakuna wow only one day apart how exciting, can you believe this time next week you'll be holding your baby. It feels so surreal for me, I still can't believe it. I really need to get my head around it and soon :haha:

Izzy it's definitely overall Hun, they'll be able to tell how well you've been controlling from your hba1c. Good luck Hun :thumbup:

Marley, funny you should say that. Same thing happened to me a few weeks back probably around the 35 week Mark. I suddenly gained control over my numbers and I started to panic too. I was getting like 4.9 and 5.2 after meals which had never happened before. I panicked too because I'd heard the same thing. It didn't last long though and my numbers went back to normal within a few days. :shrug: it's bizarre. Best to get it checked out though, good luck with your apt :thumbup: although it was picked up that my placenta was maturing at 28 weeks it freaked me out and I mentioned it last week to my consultant because I was worried about the c section being put back a few days coz of bank hol. She wasn't concerned at all, she said it means nothing, it's kinda like comparing density of fabrics ie thin cotton shirt with jeans :shrug:
As long as dopplers are ok, she said not to worry :hugs: will you be having scan today?


----------



## izzy29

What is the hbac1 Doodar? its not just the usual finger pricking for blood glucose levels is it?


----------



## AshleyR

Anyone else have very very MILD GD?

I was diagnosed about a week and a half ago and since starting to test my sugars my highest number ever has been 7.4 - and that was after a big bowl of sugary cereal!

I'm thinking I must have just barely failed the test as my numbers don't seem high at all. Most times I am around 5 after meals and always as low as 3.3 sometimes in the AM and between meals. 

I have been eating pretty "normal" since being diagnosed - but have just cut out the seriously sugary foods like regular pop, ice cream popsicles, fruit cups (all of which I was eating before on a very regular basis!) I think just by cutting out those few things I'm doing fine...

I have still been eating quite a bit of carbs? I eat 2 toast with peanut butter for breakfast almost every day with a big glass of milk... doesn't affect me. Have had pasta and other carby things a few times, too....

My next doc. appt. is June 1st and will have an ultrasound then too to see how big baby is. Hoping I get some good news!!! I am feeling optimistic! At first I was really scared about having GD but I really think I don't have it very bad at all...


----------



## rt1397

Hi everyone :hi: I had my gtt on thurs and got the call fri morn telling me my result was abnormal. My starting figures were 4.4mmol and my after figure was 8.8mmol so I too think I might only have it mildly but only just started monitoring it today. Think maybe though that having been keeping to slimming world has helped.


----------



## izzy29

My pre dinner reading was 5 and after was 4.6. Either my meter is crazy or my body is!!! I had a big pl ate full of salad, mayo, chicken breast and 2x potato waffles. Went for a 15 min stroll after. Maybe needed more carbs but I thought that was enough. This has been a funny day so the meter could easily have said over 7.8 and I wouldnt have been surprised!


----------



## madmae

rt1397 said:


> Hi everyone :hi: I had my gtt on thurs and got the call fri morn telling me my result was abnormal. My starting figures were 4.4mmol and my after figure was 8.8mmol so I too think I might only have it mildly but only just started monitoring it today. Think maybe though that having been keeping to slimming world has helped.


Slimming world definitely helps.....I was on it last GD pregnancy. Still ended up on insulin though :growlmad:


----------



## izzy29

I thought with slimming world there would be too many carbs allowed?


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> I thought with slimming world there would be too many carbs allowed?

You have to be sensible in your choices with SW but with that pregnancy I only put on 6lbs in total......wish I had still been going with this one.


----------



## sarahgx4

I hate reading the statistics that GD only effects a low percentage of women. It seems as though there are tons of us that deal with it! Maybe they should update their statistics:growlmad: I feel nauseated an hour after every meal. So over you GESTATIONAL DIABETES!


----------



## HellBunny

GD does seem common these days though it may be the fact they test for it more i'm not sure, my midwife came today to weight Finley said she had it when she was pregnant, i asked how much her baby weighed and she said 4lb 9oz at 36 weeks, if i'd of known this during pregnancy i may of not been so scared of having a 12lber lol.
I almost miss being pregnant now, not the insulin/hypos and all that but i miss all the scans and appointments!


----------



## Doodar

izzy29 said:


> What is the hbac1 Doodar? its not just the usual finger pricking for blood glucose levels is it?

It's the finger prick they do at clinic to test your over all control over the past so many weeks. I think its 8 weeks or something like that. They tested mine everytime I went to clinic, not sure if its the same for everyone though.


----------



## Doodar

Yeah it does seem more common. I think they lowered the threashold too so puts more of us in that GD bracket unfortunately.


----------



## hakunamatata

HellBunny said:


> GD does seem common these days though it may be the fact they test for it more i'm not sure, my midwife came today to weight Finley said she had it when she was pregnant, i asked how much her baby weighed and she said 4lb 9oz at 36 weeks, if i'd of known this during pregnancy i may of not been so scared of having a 12lber lol.
> I almost miss being pregnant now, not the insulin/hypos and all that but i miss all the scans and appointments!

Yeah my LO is going to be small, probably only 6 or 6.5 lbs by the time she's born.



Doodar said:


> Yeah it does seem more common. I think they lowered the threashold too so puts more of us in that GD bracket unfortunately.

It's true. I failed my 1 hour with 135, some places that would've been considered passing. And I did fail 2 of my 4 scores for the 3 hour test, but not by a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## marley79

Hey all
Had a bit of a day of it today - basically broke down crying at consultant appointment. It was potentially my last one. All along I've been told that I could have an induction (using the cathether method) but with no drugs at 38+4 because I've had a previous c-section. They were never 100% keen - prefering I went straight to c-section but respected I wanted to try a vaginal birth. I was even given a date to go in for this. Then today, I went in thought we'd be discussing growth scan and what time to come in and was told they will not do the catheter induction AT ALL and booked me in for c-section. I feel so upset that they have knowingly led me on all this time. I've done so much research on it and felt really happy about it and the potential for a vbac. I think they were secretly hoping my last growth scan LO would be huge and mean automatic section as that's what happened last time - and then they'd be able to back out without having to tell me they wouldn't have done it anyway.
They have agreed to do two stretch and sweeps - one at 38 weeks (they will try break waters same day if poss) and one at 38+5 if no joy then the section has been booked for the morning of 39 weeks.
I really cried at the appointment - I think all the frustration of everything and the way they have treated me just came out. The consultant was then very nice and even gave me hug and apologised saying he just wanted me to be safe but I wish I'd known this all along.
Still I'm going to try and be really positive now about the stretch and sweeps and hope they work for me. Baby is partly engaged -3/5 so at least that is something. Just feel that ever being able to have a vaginal birth has slipped through my fingers so was quite hard thing for me to deal with - esp as I got depression after not birthing my daughter the normal way. 
Now can't sleep - what a day. Didn't help clinic was really hot, no aircon and because of bank holiday they had double the amount of ladies in - a total wait of 4 hours with no snacks and a hypo to boot before I even got in to see them. Ended up having to eat chocolate from machine - at least that tasted nice!


----------



## hakunamatata

That really stinks hon. Any way you can get a second opinion?

:hugs:


----------



## marley79

sadly that was second opinion :0( they just think rupture risk too great. wish they'd said earlier and then wouldn't have got hoped up.


----------



## hakunamatata

Aw I'm really sorry hon :hugs:

I know you really wanted a vbac. Just remember that you get just as much credit for giving birth surgically as you do vaginally! What matters most is your health and the health of your baby. :hugs:


----------



## marley79

Thanks hakuna - nice of you to say that- I wish all women felt like that - I've come across nasty comments like 'too posh to push' but at least this time I'll be prepared for them. I think I just need to accept and let go of my own sense of failure of not being able to birth my own child. But you never know - maybe just maybe I will go into labour naturally before the section - that they said I am allowed.


----------



## hakunamatata

When I was told I'd need a c-section, I felt guilty. But it has passed. The baby's entrance into the world does not matter - her health does. Hang in there sweetie, you have NOT failed. You're triumphing because you're willing to put her safety first.


----------



## mightyspu

Marley - :hugs: I know how you feel. I still feel guilty for Fin's birth. I know its true that he's here and he's healthy but I feel that I cheated. What, I don't know. 

I only hope you succeed and your worries aren't needed. X


----------



## Chellngaz

Well ladies day 3 of the induction and I'm still here with no baby. The pessaries didn't really do much was only 1cm dilated after 2nd one but was told they should be able to break my waters and I was next to go down. That was at 6pm last night its now 6am and still here lol x I'm getting all emotional and crying at everything x hope all is well with you all x just please keep your fingers crossed makes and appearance today at some point x


----------



## izzy29

Chellngaz said:


> Well ladies day 3 of the induction and I'm still here with no baby. The pessaries didn't really do much was only 1cm dilated after 2nd one but was told they should be able to break my waters and I was next to go down. That was at 6pm last night its now 6am and still here lol x I'm getting all emotional and crying at everything x hope all is well with you all x just please keep your fingers crossed makes and appearance today at some point x

Good luck!!! Hope things start happening quickly for you now!!!!!


----------



## rt1397

izzy29 said:


> I thought with slimming world there would be too many carbs allowed?

Yeah the nurse did say whereas on slimming world you can effectively eat half a plate of pasta to just be careful on portion control of these. There is also the red plan where it is mainly fruit, veg and proteins which I can follow anyway :) I didn't get tested for gd in my last 2 pregnancies and they were both preterm so wondering if this is was the reason as with this one I've gone further than before. But also still got a niggling doubt as to whether the steriods I had for Austins lungs might have still been lingering as they can effect gtt test as so far my numbers have been fine :shrug:

C-section is no way an easy option in my opinion ......it scares the hell out of me and I soo hope I don't have to go that way :nope: So sorry that they aren't going to let you try vaginally :hugs:


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> Thanks hakuna - nice of you to say that- I wish all women felt like that - I've come across nasty comments like 'too posh to push' but at least this time I'll be prepared for them. I think I just need to accept and let go of my own sense of failure of not being able to birth my own child. But you never know - maybe just maybe I will go into labour naturally before the section - that they said I am allowed.

Failure.....after all you have done to ensure your baby is born healthily...I don't bloody think so. Anyone who had had GD knows just how hard it is and how hard we have to work to get into a good range of numbers.

Fingers crossed your body sticks two fingers up at them and you start off naturally :hugs:


----------



## madmae

Chellngaz said:


> Well ladies day 3 of the induction and I'm still here with no baby. The pessaries didn't really do much was only 1cm dilated after 2nd one but was told they should be able to break my waters and I was next to go down. That was at 6pm last night its now 6am and still here lol x I'm getting all emotional and crying at everything x hope all is well with you all x just please keep your fingers crossed makes and appearance today at some point x

You sound like me on my last pregnancy and induction......though when they broke my waters he was in a hurry to put in an appearance.....so fingers crossed that today is the day :hugs:


----------



## madmae

sarahgx4 said:


> I hate reading the statistics that GD only effects a low percentage of women. It seems as though there are tons of us that deal with it! Maybe they should update their statistics:growlmad: I feel nauseated an hour after every meal. So over you GESTATIONAL DIABETES!

I think it probably does really only affect a small amount but I think its not until you suffer from it that you even notice others do too. My son suffers from a rare visual impairment and I am an admin on a face book page for it. There's several hundred members.....members being parents, grandparents and sufferers. If you were to look at that you'd think it wasn't that rare but that's people from round the world and not just one country. I think GD is a bit like that in that you naturally gravitate towards people who are going through what you are. Though I do agree that better screening policies mean that more people who perhaps would have slipped through the net are now being diagnosed. The docs looked back at my 4 th pregnancy and all that happened with that and say that if I had been screened back then they think I would have been diagnosed with GD then as well.

What gets me more than anything are those that think they know better than the medical profession when it comes to this. I've heard/read some lovely comments from uninformed people who think they know better than those with medical training just because they can google. I know that docs can and do sometimes get it wrong but overall I do tend to trust them far more than a stranger on the internet who tells me I just need to stop eating sugar and exercise more. If only it were that simple. I just thank god I found this thread as without it I'd still be battling those high breakfast numbers and getting more and more fed up with it all.


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi everyone. After self testing on my own for a couple of weeks I went to the doctors with my results and she agreed that perhaps I wasn't going to be able to control my GD with diet alone. My MW didn't seem overly concerned at my 7.7 result when I had my GTT at 16 weeks so I'm kind of in this on my own. My doctors said she would "sort it out" and call the hospital and find out who the endocrinologist was that I dealt with in my last pregnancy. I'm hoping I hear something today at the very least. I've had two pieces of wholemeal toast this morning carbs 31g, sugar 3.1g and my result was 8.2. I'm hungry all the time. Are you calculating your total carb allocation per meal?


----------



## madmae

daisyfflur said:


> Hi everyone. After self testing on my own for a couple of weeks I went to the doctors with my results and she agreed that perhaps I wasn't going to be able to control my GD with diet alone. My MW didn't seem overly concerned at my 7.7 result when I had my GTT at 16 weeks so I'm kind of in this on my own. My doctors said she would "sort it out" and call the hospital and find out who the endocrinologist was that I dealt with in my last pregnancy. I'm hoping I hear something today at the very least. I've had two pieces of wholemeal toast this morning carbs 31g, sugar 3.1g and my result was 8.2. I'm hungry all the time. Are you calculating your total carb allocation per meal?

No I don't count carbs as such. I just try to make sure if I am eating carbs I am also eating protein. So for breakfast I have cheese on toast. If I just had toast my numbers would sometimes be as high as 13.....with the cheese they are consistently below 7.8. If I want a sandwich it is filled with meat. If I have a jacket potato I have something like tuna or prawns with it. It doesn't always work but a lot of the time it does. Though I am on insulin as well which obviously help some.

If you're hungry eat......there's nothing worse than feeling hungry all the time.


----------



## madmae

As for the midwife I have found that unless they are trained in GD they really don't know much about it at all. When I was being induced with my last one they even admitted they didn't know and would be taking their lead from me.


----------



## izzy29

marley79 said:


> Thanks hakuna - nice of you to say that- I wish all women felt like that - I've come across nasty comments like 'too posh to push' but at least this time I'll be prepared for them. I think I just need to accept and let go of my own sense of failure of not being able to birth my own child. But you never know - maybe just maybe I will go into labour naturally before the section - that they said I am allowed.

Awh Marley, thats a shame that they led you on thinking you could have a natural birth. Maybe now you know a section is a big possibility you can get your head round it. I had an emergency section last time after a long labour, with them knowing all along that it would prob end up that way due to DD's high birth weight but I didnt have a clue, I was totally shocked and traumatised. I dont know what will happen this time but I will just have to go with what way they advise for the best of my and baby.


----------



## izzy29

Just back from the Endo apt, with a prescription for metformin!! I knew the Doc would give it to me this time. She said my numbers are all really good and obv I am keeping good control over them. My fasting is still within rang ebut the upper end of the range so she wanted to intervene now. Any advice from anyone taking it would be much appreciated. Does it lower your overall levels? Do you have to be less strict with your diet? Does it increase your likelihood of needing Insulin later on or not make a difference?


----------



## daisyfflur

I did get a call from the Diabetes clinic and they are making me an appointment for next week. So relieved. She asked what I'd been eating to give the high results and possibly I've been eating the wrong things. She said to steer clear of fruit and eat eggs and bacon for breakfast (oh well, if I must) and protein salads for dinner. I had the most tedious lunch, an egg, cottage cheese, some ham and chicken...oh and some sugar free jelly which cheered me up no end. In the end it was a result of 4.5 so thats something at least.

On the subject of induction, as I'm considered high risk, (GD & previous c-section after failed induction at 40 weeks) I was told that my hospital GWH in Swindon had agreed a policy that they wouldn't induce after a c-section because of risk of rupture but Bath hospital had no such policy. I'm so totally fine with a c-section again, 1) so I can remember to do all the things I'm supposed to do after birth which I was too tired to do after being awake for 40 hours after previous induction and 2) so they can sort out my hypertrophic scar. The thought of being all breezy and wide awake to remember to feed and do skin to skin fills me with joy!


----------



## tracy143

marley79 said:


> Hey all
> Had a bit of a day of it today - basically broke down crying at consultant appointment. It was potentially my last one. All along I've been told that I could have an induction (using the cathether method) but with no drugs at 38+4 because I've had a previous c-section. They were never 100% keen - prefering I went straight to c-section but respected I wanted to try a vaginal birth. I was even given a date to go in for this. Then today, I went in thought we'd be discussing growth scan and what time to come in and was told they will not do the catheter induction AT ALL and booked me in for c-section. I feel so upset that they have knowingly led me on all this time. I've done so much research on it and felt really happy about it and the potential for a vbac. I think they were secretly hoping my last growth scan LO would be huge and mean automatic section as that's what happened last time - and then they'd be able to back out without having to tell me they wouldn't have done it anyway.
> They have agreed to do two stretch and sweeps - one at 38 weeks (they will try break waters same day if poss) and one at 38+5 if no joy then the section has been booked for the morning of 39 weeks.
> I really cried at the appointment - I think all the frustration of everything and the way they have treated me just came out. The consultant was then very nice and even gave me hug and apologised saying he just wanted me to be safe but I wish I'd known this all along.
> Still I'm going to try and be really positive now about the stretch and sweeps and hope they work for me. Baby is partly engaged -3/5 so at least that is something. Just feel that ever being able to have a vaginal birth has slipped through my fingers so was quite hard thing for me to deal with - esp as I got depression after not birthing my daughter the normal way.
> Now can't sleep - what a day. Didn't help clinic was really hot, no aircon and because of bank holiday they had double the amount of ladies in - a total wait of 4 hours with no snacks and a hypo to boot before I even got in to see them. Ended up having to eat chocolate from machine - at least that tasted nice!

Marley,

I am so sad for you. I know how much you wanted a vbac. :hugs: That is the one thing that terrifies me, having to have a c-section. I go in on Friday for another growth scan. I will be 34+2. I pray everything will work out for you and that you will avoid that nasty depression this time around.


----------



## hakunamatata

Chellngaz said:


> Well ladies day 3 of the induction and I'm still here with no baby. The pessaries didn't really do much was only 1cm dilated after 2nd one but was told they should be able to break my waters and I was next to go down. That was at 6pm last night its now 6am and still here lol x I'm getting all emotional and crying at everything x hope all is well with you all x just please keep your fingers crossed makes and appearance today at some point x

Good luck honey, hope your baby makes an appearance soon :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

daisyfflur said:


> I did get a call from the Diabetes clinic and they are making me an appointment for next week. So relieved. She asked what I'd been eating to give the high results and possibly I've been eating the wrong things. She said to steer clear of fruit and eat eggs and bacon for breakfast (oh well, if I must) and protein salads for dinner. I had the most tedious lunch, an egg, cottage cheese, some ham and chicken...oh and some sugar free jelly which cheered me up no end. In the end it was a result of 4.5 so thats something at least.
> 
> On the subject of induction, as I'm considered high risk, (GD & previous c-section after failed induction at 40 weeks) I was told that my hospital GWH in Swindon had agreed a policy that they wouldn't induce after a c-section because of risk of rupture but Bath hospital had no such policy. I'm so totally fine with a c-section again, 1) so I can remember to do all the things I'm supposed to do after birth which I was too tired to do after being awake for 40 hours after previous induction and 2) so they can sort out my hypertrophic scar. The thought of being all breezy and wide awake to remember to feed and do skin to skin fills me with joy!

Yeah isn't it funny how fruit becomes the potentially problematic food and it's recommended to eat eggs and bacon!


----------



## Doodar

Hey ladies, never did get round to adding you on fb. Just updating now so if anyone wants to add me. PM me and I'll give you details x


----------



## rt1397

daisyfflur said:


> I did get a call from the Diabetes clinic and they are making me an appointment for next week. So relieved. She asked what I'd been eating to give the high results and possibly I've been eating the wrong things. She said to steer clear of fruit and eat eggs and bacon for breakfast (oh well, if I must) and protein salads for dinner. I had the most tedious lunch, an egg, cottage cheese, some ham and chicken...oh and some sugar free jelly which cheered me up no end. In the end it was a result of 4.5 so thats something at least.
> 
> On the subject of induction, as I'm considered high risk, (GD & previous c-section after failed induction at 40 weeks) I was told that my hospital GWH in Swindon had agreed a policy that they wouldn't induce after a c-section because of risk of rupture but Bath hospital had no such policy. I'm so totally fine with a c-section again, 1) so I can remember to do all the things I'm supposed to do after birth which I was too tired to do after being awake for 40 hours after previous induction and 2) so they can sort out my hypertrophic scar. The thought of being all breezy and wide awake to remember to feed and do skin to skin fills me with joy!

Hi sorry to go off topic but we're having our babies at the same hospital as I live in Swindon too :) Although this is my third pregnancy this is the first one at GWH. They've been alot better at monitoring me cos of preterm births I hadn't been diagnosed with GD in either of my previous. Sorry as I say off topic just wanted to point that out :winkwink:


----------



## marley79

Hi ladies
thanks so much for cheering me up with your supportive comments. You're all amazing!!! This thread has really helped me. I'm feeling more positive today and really going to try all the natural induction methods. I've decided to think like I'm having a natural birth - as I will be disappointed regardless if its c-sec, as even if I mentally prepare - that hope will be there even if I pretend it is not. The way I feel now I'd be happy just to experience part of labour - like contractions, at least that would be something and i could feel like I had a taste of what its all about. I know that may sound wierd to some of you - lol! It's just such a psychological thing with me and such a complex emotional issue. So today I've booked three reflexology sessions - one the morning of my sweep and am bounding around on my birthing ball. I saw midwife today and she was quite frustrated at consultant - said he's c-sec happy etc but agreed that there's not much that I can do now except hope things get moving and try not to hold anger about it - though she clearly has issues with him :0) . She did feel he should do a mild induction but its in the consultants hands and not theirs sadly. baby is half engaged - so at least that is something. I really hope my cervix does the do now and opens enough for them to break waters when I have my sweep. Does anyone know if they break waters how long they leave you before they would want to do section - bearing in mind they won't use any drugs to speed up.
Big hugs to all and thanks again x


----------



## izzy29

Not sure of them manually breaking waters but I know naturally they gave me antibiotics 24 hrs after to prevent infection. Prob completely diff though


----------



## Doodar

Marley hun I'm sorry they led you up the garden path, I've heard this so many times before when it comes to vbacs. It's so unfair. I know exactly how you feel. I was told around the same time as you when I had DD that I would have to have section and it hit me like a ton of bricks, I cried buckets and I hated every minute of it. I'm sure it was a contributing factor towards my pnd and definately the reason me and hubby decided not to have any more children, hence the vasectomy! and here I am again. This time I was adament that I would be having a vbac come hell or high water, but in the early stages of pregnancy I was told no way and then with every other complication that has come along It kinda went out of my head. As it happens baby is breech anyway so I'm not left with much choice. I do feel a bit better about having a c-section this time round. I don't know if thats because I am older now than when I had DD or if its because I've had more time to get used to the idea. I do know that I wouldn't be happy if I had been told I could have a vbac, only to then be told no you can't. That really stinks and I really feel for you. I know what your saying and I too would give anything just to experience labour and childbirth how its meant to be and it chews me up to think that I'll never get that. At the moment I'm feeling calm about the c-section, not happy about it but just calm. I really dont want to go down the pnd route again and it terrifies me that the section could do that. I know lots have things have changed since I had my last c-section and I pray to god that my expectations arent too high and I'm going to come crashing down with a bang. I'm keeping everything crossed that you go into natural labour hun and you get your wish :hugs:


----------



## sarahgx4

marley79 said:


> Hi ladies
> thanks so much for cheering me up with your supportive comments. You're all amazing!!! This thread has really helped me. I'm feeling more positive today and really going to try all the natural induction methods. I've decided to think like I'm having a natural birth - as I will be disappointed regardless if its c-sec, as even if I mentally prepare - that hope will be there even if I pretend it is not. The way I feel now I'd be happy just to experience part of labour - like contractions, at least that would be something and i could feel like I had a taste of what its all about. I know that may sound wierd to some of you - lol! It's just such a psychological thing with me and such a complex emotional issue. So today I've booked three reflexology sessions - one the morning of my sweep and am bounding around on my birthing ball. I saw midwife today and she was quite frustrated at consultant - said he's c-sec happy etc but agreed that there's not much that I can do now except hope things get moving and try not to hold anger about it - though she clearly has issues with him :0) . She did feel he should do a mild induction but its in the consultants hands and not theirs sadly. baby is half engaged - so at least that is something. I really hope my cervix does the do now and opens enough for them to break waters when I have my sweep. Does anyone know if they break waters how long they leave you before they would want to do section - bearing in mind they won't use any drugs to speed up.
> Big hugs to all and thanks again x


When are you due?


----------



## sarahgx4

Well today was my 1st ob appointment since being diagnosed with GD. My doctor was very brief with me, and seemed to rush me out the door in less than ten minutes. I was told when he called me with the GD diagnosis that I was going to be put on the type 2 diabetes pill. Well today I was told I need to keep changing my diet, and that my levels are too high even when I wake up in the morning. IDK what to do. I'm trying really hard to make my levels perfect and I feel as though I'm failing. I thought for sure he'd want to sit and have a conversation with me on what he thinks I should be doing, how many carbs I should be taking in or whether or not he's concerned with LO's size. I dont even have a growth scan appointment. Anyone else have an experience like this?


----------



## madmae

My OB doesn't deal with GD. I am seen at the same appt by a seperate team and they all work together. So does your OB actually know a lot about GD? Perhaps you called call his office and speak to someone and see if they can refer you to someone who can help. At 32 weeks you don't have a lot of time left to get your numbers sorted and you should be getting a lot of guidance from them.


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls I posted the other day that I found out I have gd I went to my appointment yesterday and I got my numbers it was 4.5 before and 8.7 2 hours after at first they said about changing diet too see if the diet can control my levels if that doesn't work then I will be put on metformin or insulin, I've been on metformin up until 16 weeks for pcos and recurrent losses I'm due too go back next thus too go over my levels in my book x


----------



## izzy29

Jenny I think we are due the same date!! I am starting Metformin tomorrow. Did you hae any side effects? The doc told me it might make me feel a bit sick but to perservere with it but I googles it and the symptoms seem a bit more severe for people with vomiting and diarrohea. I am a bit scared to take it. My number are fine during the day, its just the fasting numbers that are creeping up to the high side of normal and I suppose there is nothing I can do about those. I also have pcos but have never been treated for it.


----------



## sarahgx4

He claimed to know a lot about GD. I felt at ease when he personally called me to give me the diagnosis. When I went for my appointment, he was not as caring or concerned as I thought. My sugars are all over the place, and I am really trying hard:cry: I guess there is no way every OB/GYN has dealt with GD since Gd only affects such a small amount of women


----------



## jenny25

My levels so far have been as high as 8.6 after meals regardless off what I eat but today after breakfast was only 4.2 , with metformin I was on 1500mg I did have headaches and sudden burts of the runs sorry lol but it was like living with irritable bowl syndrome that's the only way I could describe it certain foods would make my tummy funny and j had stomache cramps I'm concerned of I go back on it that it could put me into early labour but I will need too discuss this with the midwife and consultant if I need medication I already suffer from antiphospholipid syndrome as well xxx


----------



## izzy29

oh dear! I think I have to take 500mg before breakfast for a week and then add in another 500mg before dinner on the second week. I am dreading it. If I am vomiting and having the runs there is no way i could stay in work! What makes you think it woudl send you into early labour? the severe stomach cramps?


----------



## sarahgx4

I'm not taking any meds and I'm right there with you ladies. I get an upset stomach regardless of what I eat!


----------



## tracy143

izzy29 said:


> Jenny I think we are due the same date!! I am starting Metformin tomorrow. Did you hae any side effects? The doc told me it might make me feel a bit sick but to perservere with it but I googles it and the symptoms seem a bit more severe for people with vomiting and diarrohea. I am a bit scared to take it. My number are fine during the day, its just the fasting numbers that are creeping up to the high side of normal and I suppose there is nothing I can do about those. I also have pcos but have never been treated for it.

Izzy,

I have been taking Metformin now for a couple of weeks and I don't have any vomiting or diarrhea. I do, however, have nausea and my belly rumbles alot. My fasting numbers are just getting to be where they should be, though it has taken almost two weeks for that to happen. I take 1000mg with breakfast and 500mg with dinner. 

For those who have been on Met for a while, will my numbers most likely stay good now? I know that as my pregnancy progresses my placenta hormones will put more strain on my pancreas and my numbers could go up. But what if they don't? Does that mean my placenta is failing? Will my numbers invariably go up to prove that my placenta is working?


----------



## izzy29

tracy143 said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> Jenny I think we are due the same date!! I am starting Metformin tomorrow. Did you hae any side effects? The doc told me it might make me feel a bit sick but to perservere with it but I googles it and the symptoms seem a bit more severe for people with vomiting and diarrohea. I am a bit scared to take it. My number are fine during the day, its just the fasting numbers that are creeping up to the high side of normal and I suppose there is nothing I can do about those. I also have pcos but have never been treated for it.
> 
> Izzy,
> 
> I have been taking Metformin now for a couple of weeks and I don't have any vomiting or diarrhea. I do, however, have nausea and my belly rumbles alot. My fasting numbers are just getting to be where they should be, though it has taken almost two weeks for that to happen. I take 1000mg with breakfast and 500mg with dinner.
> 
> For those who have been on Met for a while, will my numbers most likely stay good now? I know that as my pregnancy progresses my placenta hormones will put more strain on my pancreas and my numbers could go up. But what if they don't? Does that mean my placenta is failing? Will my numbers invariably go up to prove that my placenta is working?Click to expand...


Tracey, 
My doc seems convinced I will be on Insulin by the end. Not sure why she thinks that. My numbers are all within range still, fasting is creeping up just but she said I am still very early. I am 25 weeks, i thought that was pretty far on. Maybe things can change very quickly though. I am tempted to not take the medication until my fastings are above the range but maybe thats just putting off the inevitable or maybe it wont work aswell if I take it later. eek, i dont know what to do. Wish I had a maternity apt v soon to speak to them, its not for another 3 weeks. All i know is the doc was determined to get me on this tablet from the start!


----------



## jenny25

Yeah the cramps were like really bad period pain that took my breathe away I know there is an alternative for metformin can't remember what the name is though xxx


----------



## Doodar

I've been taking met since diagnosed, haven't had any problems. It depends if your taking the normal ones or the slow release ones. I've heard with the normal that you can get upset stomach and vomiting. I'm on the modified release ones and haven't had any problems. Maybe worth asking your doctor to change to the MR ones if your having problems.

Taking met didnt make any difference to my numbers, I still ended up on insulin. I take both now, met and insulin.


----------



## marley79

Doodar - thank you so much for your lovely post. It's lovely to get a post like that and know that you know exactly how I'm feeling re - birth etc. I'll Pm you re fb if you fancy adding me. So close for you now - exciting times.

Sarahgx4 - you really should push for growth scan etc. and seek out someone who is expereinced with gd and willing to put you on meds.

izzy and Jenny - I have been on metfromin since 12 weeks. I was a little worried about sickness but more worried about the damage of high numbers - even if its just fasting ones. I only felt a bit quesy at times and nothing that couldn't be handled. taking it earlier doesn't mean its less likely to work later on - so my advice get on it asap and get your numbers down. High numbers are worse for you than metfromin. If you did have side effect of poorly tummy to the point it was more than a little niggle they would swtich you to a different med or put you straight on insulin - so you wouldn't be stuck on it and left feeling ill. I think madame was put on insulin due to this.

tracy - I reckon your numbers will stay manageable now - you are at a good stage but everyone is different and maybe they could go suddenly crazy but I think unliklely. A few people have said they get easier to manage later on as the hormones go down a bit ready for the birth.

can't remember who asked - but I'm 36 weeks. Stretch and sweeps and hopeful breaking waters booked for 38 weeks and then 38+5 then if no joy c-section at 39 weeks. x


----------



## marley79

USEFUL INFO FOR ALL ... HYPOGLYCEMIC PROTOCOL FOR NEWBORNS & FEEDING OWN MILK......

So I rang my local hospital today and asked to speak to the infant feeding co-ordinator and told her I wanted to start expresisng colostrum now for my baby. She was amazingly supportive - I have a meeting with her for wed, when she will give me all the syringes, stoppers, bags and labels. This is what she told me on phone:

I can start expressing my colostrum from 36 weeks (now) though she checked no history of preterm birth. Said would be v unlikely it would put you into labour but could cause mild uterine contractions which could help get baby's head further down.

To express by hand 3 times a day into a syringe with stopper and put in fridge. Take out fridge for next collection then when all three expressions done for that day - date and label and put in freezer. When I go into hospital I take all syringes in a tupperware box with name, hosp number etc and it will be stored in fridge if in labour and freezer if not.

When baby is born blood sugars should be tested by heel prick asap even if they appear well. AI should breastfeed asap but defo within one hour. As soon as I finsih first feed, the clock is set and in 3hours baby should have their first 'pre-feed' blood check. Their bloods should be above 2mmol. If it is below baby should be immediately fed again from breast if well enough. If baby sleepy and no energy then this when the stored colostrum syringes come out. If bloods don't come back up then this is when supplemetnal forumla would be given and this should be 7-10mls/kilo of body weight.
So to summarise baby should be fed every three hours and bloods done just before each feed and should be above 2. This should be done for 24hours including temperature and respiratory checks. If all bloods ok then the next 24hours bloods don't need to be checked but temp and respiration should be checked every three hours. If all good then free to go :0)
If sugars drop below 2 and no supplement seems to bring up then off to neo-natal and that is when a glucose drip would be used until sugars stabilised.

So this is policy at my hospital. i would urge everyone to ring and ask what their hospital hypoglcemic policy is and make sure they do it. I had my little girl last feb (GD baby). She was born at 10am and they didn't start the protocol until 11pm that night!! I have been told this was an error - luckily she was fine but I know now to demand that it is being done. I have the feeding co-ordinator's name and she has told me to write my wishes in birthing plan and demand protocol started straight away.

If anyone wants to print off or copy and paste this - it could be useful for when your time comes. Obviously if you are planning to forumla it may be a little different so would double check.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> izzy and Jenny - I have been on metfromin since 12 weeks. I was a little worried about sickness but more worried about the damage of high numbers - even if its just fasting ones. I only felt a bit quesy at times and nothing that couldn't be handled. taking it earlier doesn't mean its less likely to work later on - so my advice get on it asap and get your numbers down. High numbers are worse for you than metfromin. If you did have side effect of poorly tummy to the point it was more than a little niggle they would swtich you to a different med or put you straight on insulin - so you wouldn't be stuck on it and left feeling ill. I think madame was put on insulin due to this.



Marleys right. I took met last pregnancy and after about 4 weeks I was taken off it as I just couldn't stomach it. This time it was straight onto insulin. No point being miserable on a medication when there is an alternative.


----------



## Doodar

Marley that is some brilliant info, thank you so much for taking the time to post that. Nobody has explained anything to me about what happens when baby is born. I'm going to print it off and take it with me. Thanks again :thumbup::flower:


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Marley that is some brilliant info, thank you so much for taking the time to post that. Nobody has explained anything to me about what happens when baby is born. I'm going to print it off and take it with me. Thanks again :thumbup::flower:

No probs at all - wish I'd known this first time - can't believe they don't go through this at consultant appointments. 
No one told me about this with my daughter and when she was born I asked if they had checked her bloods in theatre and the consultant just said she had good agapr and had fed so not to worry. I now know that shouldn't make any difference to them getting their bloods checked. But when I finally got out of recovery and onto the ward the midwives were good at about getting protocol started - though by then it had been 12 hours. The feeding co-ordinator who told me about the whole protocol thing said sadly when they get busy they do forget to do bloods (not acceptable in her eyes) but encourages mums to be reminding them. So maybe good for everyone to get birth partners and other halfs to know this and be able to check bloods have been done at the right times. I'm taking an alarn clock into hosp to make sure I'm feeding every three hours - obviosuly once baby is couple days old feeding patterns don't have to be this regimented if sugars have all been ok - though last time i caried on for a bit until she settled into her own rythym.


----------



## Doodar

I'm hoping that the hospital will be well up on this protocol. I know they are admitting me the day before section for a sliding scale, so at least thats a step in the right direction, that they are recognising that I have GD and how to manage it during delivery. We went for our ward tour last night and they mentioned about the transitional care unit where mum's and babies go if they have diabetes so I'm hoping they will follow that protocol and monitor baby as they should. I'll still take it along though just in case :thumbup:


----------



## marley79

...sounds better than mine already. I had no tour, went in on the morning of section and no-one even checked my bloods and I'd fasted from 10pm. So sounds like they will be very much up to speed x


----------



## izzy29

My fasting this morn was 4.8! Lowest yet!!! I was planning on taking the metformin at the end of the weekend but if my fasting stays like that it seems good. Did u girls notice much weight loss on metformin?


----------



## jenny25

I lost around 1stone 3lb on metformin I was out on it when they found out I had pcos and I was putting weight on an couldn't shift it at first they thought it was my thyroid but metformin is a great aid if you have had problems x


----------



## izzy29

I find it really difficult to shift, even with lots of exercise and healthy eating. My body just seems to like to hold onto it!


----------



## jenny25

I know it sucks doesn't it I ha the same problem was very frustrated Hun xx


----------



## marley79

I lost no weight on metfromin - and been on max dose long time - put a HUGE 3and half stone on in this pregnancy - so sadly hasn't worked for me in that sense.


----------



## tracy143

I have lost 3 pounds so far but I don't contribute that to the Met. It's because of the new GD diet I have to follow where I can't just eat a donut whenever I want :cry: Lowering my carb intake is what has made me lose weight.


----------



## izzy29

I lost 2lb in the 2 weeks between endo apts and that was due to less carbs and sugar. Doc said tabs might help weight loss too. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## sarahgx4

Ugh I'm craving meatloaf and mashed potatoes! Of course I didnt crave starchy food before being diagnosed with gd. Any low carb alternatives?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahgx4 said:


> Ugh I'm craving meatloaf and mashed potatoes! Of course I didnt crave starchy food before being diagnosed with gd. Any low carb alternatives?

You could make mashed cauliflower mock potatoes. 

A small piece of meatloaf should be fine. Look for diabetic meatloaf recipes, there are tons out there


----------



## sarahgx4

PCOSMomToOne said:


> sarahgx4 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I'm craving meatloaf and mashed potatoes! Of course I didnt crave starchy food before being diagnosed with gd. Any low carb alternatives?
> 
> You could make mashed cauliflower mock potatoes.
> 
> A small piece of meatloaf should be fine. Look for diabetic meatloaf recipes, there are tons out thereClick to expand...

I did just that. Thank you


----------



## marley79

doodar - has the hospital given you any advice of what they will want to maintain your blood glucose levels at during the fast pre c-section. I know you'll be on drip but do you know what level they want to stabilise your sugars around. I have asked at mine and they don't give an answer - plus I wouldn't be taken in night before, it sounds like they just expect me to fast!


----------



## izzy29

Did the usual cheese on toast with morn for brekkie and got a 7.5, higher than usual. Had taken my thyroxine in between fasting and post brekkie. Doc told me it wouldn't make a difference to my levels but this is the second time and it def does make a difference. Think I will take it after brekkie from now on.


----------



## Doodar

marley79 said:


> doodar - has the hospital given you any advice of what they will want to maintain your blood glucose levels at during the fast pre c-section. I know you'll be on drip but do you know what level they want to stabilise your sugars around. I have asked at mine and they don't give an answer - plus I wouldn't be taken in night before, it sounds like they just expect me to fast!

I've no idea Hun, it hasn't been mentioned. As soon as know though I'll post on here either Tues night or Wed morning :thumbup:


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hello ladies,
Been busy, so just reading up date, doing okay insulin dose have stabilised for now. 
Marley I am sorry to hear induction with catheter is off the list, hopefully you go into spontaneous labour yourself, but even if it's got to be section, healthy baby is most important.


----------



## Chellngaz

Well ladies after being told my waters could be broken on tuesday evening I got to delivery suite on Thursday at 10.40am. I was in established labour from 6.30pm and fully dilated at 5.50am (friday). They gave me 2 hours for her to desend and started psuhing at 8am. I've never worked so hard in my life but nowt happening so off to theatre it was for me. Poppy May arrived1/6/12 at 10.50am weighing 8lb 5oz not a bad size for term plus 3 x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120602-00217.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## izzy29

She ie beautiful, congratulations!!!


----------



## madmae

congrats she is gorgeous x


----------



## marley79

Well done - she is beautiful!!! So sweet. Congratulations!!!


----------



## sarahgx4

I went back into the hospital yesterday after heading out to my chiropractor. I was driving then I felt a weird, painfujl feeling in the left side of my head. I started throwing up an cughig, trying to catch my breath. I was completely miserable. As I was at the hospital, I had no blood work done, sugars were fine before I went. They didnt check for ketones. I was sent home with an inhaler and anti nausea meds. I proceeded to go through with my oldest daughters birthday party and it hppened again, lasting 45 minutes or so. It was almost like my brain was seizuring and I cant catch a break with this pregnancy. I was thinking maybe its a blood pressure issue but now I'm still sitting here wondering......


----------



## hakunamatata

Chellngaz said:


> Well ladies after being told my waters could be broken on tuesday evening I got to delivery suite on Thursday at 10.40am. I was in established labour from 6.30pm and fully dilated at 5.50am (friday). They gave me 2 hours for her to desend and started psuhing at 8am. I've never worked so hard in my life but nowt happening so off to theatre it was for me. Poppy May arrived1/6/12 at 10.50am weighing 8lb 5oz not a bad size for term plus 3 x x

Congratulations!! She's beautiful!


----------



## hakunamatata

sarahgx4 said:


> I went back into the hospital yesterday after heading out to my chiropractor. I was driving then I felt a weird, painfujl feeling in the left side of my head. I started throwing up an cughig, trying to catch my breath. I was completely miserable. As I was at the hospital, I had no blood work done, sugars were fine before I went. They didnt check for ketones. I was sent home with an inhaler and anti nausea meds. I proceeded to go through with my oldest daughters birthday party and it hppened again, lasting 45 minutes or so. It was almost like my brain was seizuring and I cant catch a break with this pregnancy. I was thinking maybe its a blood pressure issue but now I'm still sitting here wondering......

Yikes!! I hope you're okay and feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Congratulations Chell!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

sarahgx4 said:


> I went back into the hospital yesterday after heading out to my chiropractor. I was driving then I felt a weird, painfujl feeling in the left side of my head. I started throwing up an cughig, trying to catch my breath. I was completely miserable. As I was at the hospital, I had no blood work done, sugars were fine before I went. They didnt check for ketones. I was sent home with an inhaler and anti nausea meds. I proceeded to go through with my oldest daughters birthday party and it hppened again, lasting 45 minutes or so. It was almost like my brain was seizuring and I cant catch a break with this pregnancy. I was thinking maybe its a blood pressure issue but now I'm still sitting here wondering......

Wow that's is scary :-(


----------



## sarahgx4

Thank God I had the hubby with me during that drive, I had to pull over and let him drive. I hope this goes away soon=/


----------



## marley79

sarahgx4 said:


> Thank God I had the hubby with me during that drive, I had to pull over and let him drive. I hope this goes away soon=/

oh dear - big hugs x


----------



## HellBunny

Congrats Chellngaz! She is beautiful x


----------



## sarahgx4

Chellngaz said:


> Well ladies after being told my waters could be broken on tuesday evening I got to delivery suite on Thursday at 10.40am. I was in established labour from 6.30pm and fully dilated at 5.50am (friday). They gave me 2 hours for her to desend and started psuhing at 8am. I've never worked so hard in my life but nowt happening so off to theatre it was for me. Poppy May arrived1/6/12 at 10.50am weighing 8lb 5oz not a bad size for term plus 3 x x

She is adorable. Congratssss


----------



## Bats11

Hi all, today i had an appt with GD nurse & she has asked me to start expressing my breasts twice a day & put the colostrum into syringes, freeze them & bring them 2 hospital when in labour, because women with GD can have a delay with milk, so when bubs is born they'll test her sugar levels, then she needs a feed & two hrs after that they'll test her sugar again. 

Im just worried it will bring on labour, anyone else been asked to do the same?


----------



## marley79

Bats11 said:


> Hi all, today i had an appt with GD nurse & she has asked me to start pumping my breasts twice a day & put the cholostrum into syringes, freeze them & bring them 2 hospital when in labour, because women with GD can have a delay with milk, so when bubs is born they'll test her sugar levels, then she needs a feed & two hrs after that they'll test her sugar again.
> 
> Im just worried it will bring on labour, anyone else been asked to do the same?

hey bats. we are just a day apart. I'm 36+6 today and yes i am doing the same. i posted about it couple pages ago if you wanna read - but basically I am doing the same thing. I was told 36 weeks fine to start - and is highly unlikely to bring on labour (just think women breastfeed their eldest throughout pregnancy). what it can do is help the head engage due to stimulating mild uterine contractions. I've had a couple of gos - gosh its hard work getting much out but am seeing the hosital's feeding co-ordinator tommorrow and she is giving me all the syringes and labels and wants me to do it three times a day until I have the baby. I'm actually hoping it does help bring on labour in some way. xxx what day are you due to have baby? I'm hoping to have bubs naturally next two weeks if not two weeks wed - when I'm 39 weeks then c-sec.


----------



## Bats11

marley79 said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, today i had an appt with GD nurse & she has asked me to start pumping my breasts twice a day & put the cholostrum into syringes, freeze them & bring them 2 hospital when in labour, because women with GD can have a delay with milk, so when bubs is born they'll test her sugar levels, then she needs a feed & two hrs after that they'll test her sugar again.
> 
> Im just worried it will bring on labour, anyone else been asked to do the same?
> 
> hey bats. we are just a day apart. I'm 36+6 today and yes i am doing the same. i posted about it couple pages ago if you wanna read - but basically I am doing the same thing. I was told 36 weeks fine to start - and is highly unlikely to bring on labour (just think women breastfeed their eldest throughout pregnancy). what it can do is help the head engage due to stimulating mild uterine contractions. I've had a couple of gos - gosh its hard work getting much out but am seeing the hosital's feeding co-ordinator tommorrow and she is giving me all the syringes and labels and wants me to do it three times a day until I have the baby. I'm actually hoping it does help bring on labour in some way. xxx what day are you due to have baby? I'm hoping to have bubs naturally next two weeks if not two weeks wed - when I'm 39 weeks then c-sec.Click to expand...

Thanks for that Marley, gosh i tried this evening, there's no way i could get enough out to put into a syringe & tbh it started to give me anxiety so i didnt want to continue.

Im due on the 28th! Im going to call my naturopath tomorrow & ask her to make something up for me to help stimulate breast milk production.


----------



## Bats11

I had a cry tonight im feeling really scared about giving birth :cry:i cant say giving birth has been good experiences for me, im really hoping to get the epidural this time & im really hoping that i can say how wonderful it was as this is my last baby.


----------



## midori1999

I don't usually post on this thread anymore as my daughter is 11 1/2 months now. However, I popped on and noticed the threads about colostrum harveting, so thought I'd reply. 

You need very small sterile syringes for colostrum harvesting, preferably 1ml and they are hard to get unless your hospital will give them to you. It is also quite hard to get any/much colostrum out, usually only a drop or two at first, so don't worry if it's not much.

I did have colostrum stored in my freezer, but didn't need it. my GD was pretty severe, I was insulin controlled from 25 weeks, still got pretty high glucose readings as often couldn't increase my insulin fast enough, but I didn't have any problems with my milk coming in, from what I gather, it's not common. I was supposed to be on a glucose/insulin drip during labour, but they never did it. I fed my daughter about an horu after her birth for the first time, she came out screaming and stayed that way until then, and then really pushed for them to do her blood sugar so I could feed again and then insisted that I was just going to feed on demand. Her second blood sugar was borderline, but frequent feeding brought it back up. 

I would suggest as much skin to skin as possible post birth and request they do not take your baby for weighing until you have fed (skin to skin helps regulate blood sugars) and feed as often as you can. If they ask you not to feed so they can check blood sugars, you can refuse (I did!) because what is the point? If feeding keeps their blood sugars up then that's the point, surely? No point in letting it drop just so they can test it! :wacko:


----------



## Doodar

Congrats chellngaz, beautiful :cloud9:

Well what a rollercoaster of a weekend I've had, just awful. Had to make the harrowing decision to have my beautiful furbaby put to sleep. The devastation has been unreal. I spent sun and mon just non stop crying and yesterday just didn't want to do or be a part of anything, I just wanted everyone to go away and leave me alone. I even contemplated asking them to postpone the c-section because I just wasn't in the right frame of mind, but hubby was very against it and he said we have waited 3 years for this let's try and not make anything spoil it. I know he is right but it's still very hard, he was my best friend and I just feel so empty, I just expected him to be there and be a part of this baby's life. Anyway today I'm feeling a bit more human like and I'm desperatly trying to put my emotions to one side for the baby's sake.

Bloods have been all over the place this weekend, can't believe I'm going in hospital tonight! Scared, nervous, anxious, excited. So many different emotions going on right now.

Bats I've tried expressing but I've had no joy at all.


----------



## Bats11

Midori - thank you, that is so comforting to know, im so glad you did respond with a positive experience x

Doodar - im so sorry about your furbaby, hope you feel better soon, all the very best with your c-section x


----------



## tracy143

Doodar said:


> Congrats chellngaz, beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> Well what a rollercoaster of a weekend I've had, just awful. Had to make the harrowing decision to have my beautiful furbaby put to sleep. The devastation has been unreal. I spent sun and mon just non stop crying and yesterday just didn't want to do or be a part of anything, I just wanted everyone to go away and leave me alone. I even contemplated asking them to postpone the c-section because I just wasn't in the right frame of mind, but hubby was very against it and he said we have waited 3 years for this let's try and not make anything spoil it. I know he is right but it's still very hard, he was my best friend and I just feel so empty, I just expected him to be there and be a part of this baby's life. Anyway today I'm feeling a bit more human like and I'm desperatly trying to put my emotions to one side for the baby's sake.
> 
> Bloods have been all over the place this weekend, can't believe I'm going in hospital tonight! Scared, nervous, anxious, excited. So many different emotions going on right now.
> 
> Bats I've tried expressing but I've had no joy at all.

Doodar, I am so sorry you had such a bad weekend. I would be devastated, too. I hope everything goes well today and that you and LO are healthy!

Bats, I pray that you have a wonderful labor experience and that you will look back on that day as one of the most magical in your life.

Chell, she is a beauty. Congrats!!

I had my growth scan on Friday. I was 34 weeks 2 days. LO is measuring 34 weeks 3 days and weighs 5.5 lbs (give or take 13 ozs from what the tech said). My sugars have been going haywire this past weekend so it might be time to increase my Met. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow so we'll see what he says. 

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!!


----------



## midori1999

marley79 said:


> USEFUL INFO FOR ALL ... HYPOGLYCEMIC PROTOCOL FOR NEWBORNS & FEEDING OWN MILK......
> 
> So I rang my local hospital today and asked to speak to the infant feeding co-ordinator and told her I wanted to start expresisng colostrum now for my baby. She was amazingly supportive - I have a meeting with her for wed, when she will give me all the syringes, stoppers, bags and labels. This is what she told me on phone:
> 
> I can start expressing my colostrum from 36 weeks (now) though she checked no history of preterm birth. Said would be v unlikely it would put you into labour but could cause mild uterine contractions which could help get baby's head further down.
> 
> To express by hand 3 times a day into a syringe with stopper and put in fridge. Take out fridge for next collection then when all three expressions done for that day - date and label and put in freezer. When I go into hospital I take all syringes in a tupperware box with name, hosp number etc and it will be stored in fridge if in labour and freezer if not.
> 
> When baby is born blood sugars should be tested by heel prick asap even if they appear well. AI should breastfeed asap but defo within one hour. As soon as I finsih first feed, the clock is set and in 3hours baby should have their first 'pre-feed' blood check. Their bloods should be above 2mmol. If it is below baby should be immediately fed again from breast if well enough. If baby sleepy and no energy then this when the stored colostrum syringes come out. If bloods don't come back up then this is when supplemetnal forumla would be given and this should be 7-10mls/kilo of body weight.
> So to summarise baby should be fed every three hours and bloods done just before each feed and should be above 2. This should be done for 24hours including temperature and respiratory checks. If all bloods ok then the next 24hours bloods don't need to be checked but temp and respiration should be checked every three hours. If all good then free to go :0)
> If sugars drop below 2 and no supplement seems to bring up then off to neo-natal and that is when a glucose drip would be used until sugars stabilised.
> 
> So this is policy at my hospital. i would urge everyone to ring and ask what their hospital hypoglcemic policy is and make sure they do it. I had my little girl last feb (GD baby). She was born at 10am and they didn't start the protocol until 11pm that night!! I have been told this was an error - luckily she was fine but I know now to demand that it is being done. I have the feeding co-ordinator's name and she has told me to write my wishes in birthing plan and demand protocol started straight away.
> 
> If anyone wants to print off or copy and paste this - it could be useful for when your time comes. Obviously if you are planning to forumla it may be a little different so would double check.

I just wanted to add that this was pretty much policy at my hospital too, but had I left my daughter for three hours in between feeds (not ideal if you are trying to establish BF anyway!) then there's no doubt she would have become hypo. 

Feeding a BF baby 3 horuly is not condusive to getting BF established at all. I am personally very glad I pretty much told the hospital to stuff it. 

Also, you can push for donor milk if you don't want to give formula.


----------



## madmae

Doodar said:


> Congrats chellngaz, beautiful :cloud9:
> 
> Well what a rollercoaster of a weekend I've had, just awful. Had to make the harrowing decision to have my beautiful furbaby put to sleep. The devastation has been unreal. I spent sun and mon just non stop crying and yesterday just didn't want to do or be a part of anything, I just wanted everyone to go away and leave me alone. I even contemplated asking them to postpone the c-section because I just wasn't in the right frame of mind, but hubby was very against it and he said we have waited 3 years for this let's try and not make anything spoil it. I know he is right but it's still very hard, he was my best friend and I just feel so empty, I just expected him to be there and be a part of this baby's life. Anyway today I'm feeling a bit more human like and I'm desperatly trying to put my emotions to one side for the baby's sake.
> 
> Bloods have been all over the place this weekend, can't believe I'm going in hospital tonight! Scared, nervous, anxious, excited. So many different emotions going on right now.
> 
> Bats I've tried expressing but I've had no joy at all.


I'm so sorry you lost your precious furbaby :hugs: I think you made the right decision going ahead with the c section.

My bloods have started off going high again......I am grateful for a week or so of stable numbers so its time to start increasing the insulin again.

I had an ante natal appt today at the local hospital.....bp creeping up...fundal height measuring 36 weeks and she thinks have SPD....and he's still breech.

After that we had to go to Asda where I had 2 people make the comments about how big I am....the're shocked when I tell them I am really due 20th July....must admit my bump is massive now....hubby is now telling people we're seeing how big I get before I pop....well you gotta laugh. I get the inevitable question...are you sure there's only 1 in there....I do say after 7/8 scans we're pretty sure he's all alone.


----------



## marley79

Midori - thanks for your help on the colostrum harvesting. I see the lactation specialist at hosp tomorrow and then I'm going to start with it. It's nice of you to offer some advice. Fingers crossed I get more than a few measly drops :0)

Bats - Hope you feel better about things. It's tough - understand the whole anxiety and with regards to the colostrum if maybe you tell yourself a few drops is fine - it's still getting your body ready then maybe it will take the pressure off. I found hand expression in the shower - back to the water obviously is when I seem to get the most - though I've only been doing a few tweaks here and there at present.

Doodar - I am so sorry to hear about your bad weekend. It's awful when you feel they have been through everything with you. I think it's right decision to go ahead with everything though. I will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow and wish you all the best - can't wait to see some pics. 

Madmae - sorry you're not comfy either. as for people in asda. I think the best reply has to be 'what do you mean I look pregnant - I've been trying so hard to loose weight'! I would love to say this to people - the following social embaressment would teach them from commenting on how big we look. Even a mw asked me at clinic the other day if I was sure there weren't two - charming, especially as she had my notes!


it seems like quite a few of us are experiencing sudden highs. My bloods have gone up really high - some premeals of 7s when they have been in the 4 and 5s. I'm really upset about it as I know the last couple of weeks are the most important and it was just a week ago I was worrying why they had gone low. My diabetic meeting was cancelled as should be today (grrr jubilee) so I see consultant tomorrow but non of diabetic team will be there, so bit frustrated with that. feeling fed up. I'm trying so hard to naturally induce this baby but not sure what else I can try. Just hope my stretch and sweep a week on wed works. I even tried feeling my cervix out of desperation to see if it was feeling 'ready' -Couldn't even find it - so not a great start (lol!).


----------



## mammytoerin

Hi!! I'm just looking for some advice, really.

I'm Laura, and we're due with our second baby on the 23rd of November. I had my 12 week scan on the 14th of May, and I was told today that my 'papp a hormone' levels are low (0.29). This could result in the baby having a low birth weight, and may lead to other issues (although I'm assured the risks are low).

Has anyone had any experience of this? I will be getting a scan every 4 weeks so that the growth of our baby can be monitored closely. My pregnancy has been moved from low risk to medium risk :S

Thank you very much!! This group is a great idea by the way :) I wish everyone the best of luck. All our love xxxx


----------



## marley79

mammytoerin said:


> Hi!! I'm just looking for some advice, really.
> 
> I'm Laura, and we're due with our second baby on the 23rd of November. I had my 12 week scan on the 14th of May, and I was told today that my 'papp a hormone' levels are low (0.29). This could result in the baby having a low birth weight, and may lead to other issues (although I'm assured the risks are low).
> 
> Has anyone had any experience of this? I will be getting a scan every 4 weeks so that the growth of our baby can be monitored closely. My pregnancy has been moved from low risk to medium risk :S
> 
> Thank you very much!! This group is a great idea by the way :) I wish everyone the best of luck. All our love xxxx

I'm sorry don't know anything about that - have u tried posted generally in gestational complications and also in all the trimesters. Hope you get some answers. Wish you well. x


----------



## Doodar

Hi all well I'm settled at the hospital, really don't understand why I've been brought in the night before, no sliding scale until 6am what's the point. Anyway I've got cannulas in ready coz I begged them to get it done with I hate them so much, got two of the buggers in. Just had tea and toast and testing bloods in one hour. Then insulin and glucose at 6am then she said I should be first on theatre list with having GD. Still all feels so surreal can't believe in 9 hours we'll have our baby.

Mammytoerin I had low Papp-a 0.24 it can be associated with placenta problems later in pregnancy as long as they scan you regular and do Doppler flow regular you should be ok. Also some studies have shown that it could be linked to GD too. Make sure you push for those scans.

So next time I speak to you guys I'll have a baby wow!! Can't believe it. Speak soon. 3G reception is rubbish here.


----------



## Bats11

Doodar - how exciting all the very best, you get to hold your little bundle of joy so soon! I also hate when they need to put in cannulars they hurt.

Marley - Thanks for that I will try after my shower tonight, Im just really hoping that I dont have issues with my colostrum and milk when my baby is born.


----------



## Bats11

midori1999 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> USEFUL INFO FOR ALL ... HYPOGLYCEMIC PROTOCOL FOR NEWBORNS & FEEDING OWN MILK......
> 
> So I rang my local hospital today and asked to speak to the infant feeding co-ordinator and told her I wanted to start expresisng colostrum now for my baby. She was amazingly supportive - I have a meeting with her for wed, when she will give me all the syringes, stoppers, bags and labels. This is what she told me on phone:
> 
> I can start expressing my colostrum from 36 weeks (now) though she checked no history of preterm birth. Said would be v unlikely it would put you into labour but could cause mild uterine contractions which could help get baby's head further down.
> 
> To express by hand 3 times a day into a syringe with stopper and put in fridge. Take out fridge for next collection then when all three expressions done for that day - date and label and put in freezer. When I go into hospital I take all syringes in a tupperware box with name, hosp number etc and it will be stored in fridge if in labour and freezer if not.
> 
> When baby is born blood sugars should be tested by heel prick asap even if they appear well. AI should breastfeed asap but defo within one hour. As soon as I finsih first feed, the clock is set and in 3hours baby should have their first 'pre-feed' blood check. Their bloods should be above 2mmol. If it is below baby should be immediately fed again from breast if well enough. If baby sleepy and no energy then this when the stored colostrum syringes come out. If bloods don't come back up then this is when supplemetnal forumla would be given and this should be 7-10mls/kilo of body weight.
> So to summarise baby should be fed every three hours and bloods done just before each feed and should be above 2. This should be done for 24hours including temperature and respiratory checks. If all bloods ok then the next 24hours bloods don't need to be checked but temp and respiration should be checked every three hours. If all good then free to go :0)
> If sugars drop below 2 and no supplement seems to bring up then off to neo-natal and that is when a glucose drip would be used until sugars stabilised.
> 
> So this is policy at my hospital. i would urge everyone to ring and ask what their hospital hypoglcemic policy is and make sure they do it. I had my little girl last feb (GD baby). She was born at 10am and they didn't start the protocol until 11pm that night!! I have been told this was an error - luckily she was fine but I know now to demand that it is being done. I have the feeding co-ordinator's name and she has told me to write my wishes in birthing plan and demand protocol started straight away.
> 
> If anyone wants to print off or copy and paste this - it could be useful for when your time comes. Obviously if you are planning to forumla it may be a little different so would double check.
> 
> I just wanted to add that this was pretty much policy at my hospital too, but had I left my daughter for three hours in between feeds (not ideal if you are trying to establish BF anyway!) then there's no doubt she would have become hypo.
> 
> Feeding a BF baby 3 horuly is not condusive to getting BF established at all. I am personally very glad I pretty much told the hospital to stuff it.
> 
> Also, you can push for donor milk if you don't want to give formula.Click to expand...

I agree with you, my midwife said to put my baby onto my breast as often as possible when she's born.


----------



## Bats11

Tracy143 - Thanks for that, I really hope so to, I had a dream last night that labour was so great, Im just hoping it wont turn out the opposite! Because in the same dream I delivered a boy! And that part I know for sure is not going to happen :dohh:


----------



## marley79

Doodar said:


> Hi all well I'm settled at the hospital, really don't understand why I've been brought in the night before, no sliding scale until 6am what's the point. Anyway I've got cannulas in ready coz I begged them to get it done with I hate them so much, got two of the buggers in. Just had tea and toast and testing bloods in one hour. Then insulin and glucose at 6am then she said I should be first on theatre list with having GD. Still all feels so surreal can't believe in 9 hours we'll have our baby.
> 
> Mammytoerin I had low Papp-a 0.24 it can be associated with placenta problems later in pregnancy as long as they scan you regular and do Doppler flow regular you should be ok. Also some studies have shown that it could be linked to GD too. Make sure you push for those scans.
> 
> So next time I speak to you guys I'll have a baby wow!! Can't believe it. Speak soon. 3G reception is rubbish here.

crazy they brought you in all night but yeah you get to meet your baby today. Exciting!!!! Can't wait to see you update. ps - i hate cannulas too - i think I'm better on the spinal than them. lol! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## madmae

Doodar said:


> Hi all well I'm settled at the hospital, really don't understand why I've been brought in the night before, no sliding scale until 6am what's the point. Anyway I've got cannulas in ready coz I begged them to get it done with I hate them so much, got two of the buggers in. Just had tea and toast and testing bloods in one hour. Then insulin and glucose at 6am then she said I should be first on theatre list with having GD. Still all feels so surreal can't believe in 9 hours we'll have our baby.
> 
> Mammytoerin I had low Papp-a 0.24 it can be associated with placenta problems later in pregnancy as long as they scan you regular and do Doppler flow regular you should be ok. Also some studies have shown that it could be linked to GD too. Make sure you push for those scans.
> 
> So next time I speak to you guys I'll have a baby wow!! Can't believe it. Speak soon. 3G reception is rubbish here.

Just seen this....blimey you could have your baby by now.....hope its all gone well xx


----------



## izzy29

Good Luck Doodar!


----------



## marley79

How are you ladies today - this heat is tough!
Hope your enjoying lots of lovely baby snuggles doodar and not feeling too bad. I was told today that the hormones that cause GD have a half life of 15 minutes - which means basically by the time you come out of theatre it's almost 90% guaranteed that diabetes has already gone - it's good to hear!

What a day! had my appointment at hosp to dicsuss expressing my colostrum, then off to clinic only to be told that the scanner wasn't working to do my doppler - so had to go to another hospital to have that done and then back again to my original hospital to have my consultant appointment. lots of ketones and hypos on the way. they could have rang me to say the scanner hasn't been working for three days. Aw well - finally home after been out the house for 7 hours!

It was my last clinic appointment - so stretch and sweep on wed and they will try break waters then too and if nothing happens they are even considering allowing me a little bit of the drip but if no joy after 4 hours then section and if they can't do stretch and sweep or break waters they will try again in few days and then two weeks today defo section. I'm totally on the natural induction - so wish me luck.


----------



## madmae

Sorry about the being mucked about....but its great that they are going to let you try on you on your own.

I am so jealous you are so close.


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Sorry about the being mucked about....but its great that they are going to let you try on you on your own.
> 
> I am so jealous you are so close.

thanks madame.

I know what you mean by the way - I have spent months being jealous of women that were ahead of me - even when they were only a week ahead and when i was having a bad day women who were a day ahead even lol! :haha:


----------



## tracy143

My doctor totally upset me today! He said that while we were hoping for a smaller baby, by the looks of me, that probably isn't the case... I don't think my bump is that big... Besides, growth scan says she measures 34w 3d when I was 34w 2d and that she weighs around 5.5 pounds.. that is right on target. She is also within the 50% percentile, too. 

Got weighed myself today and I gained a pound in two weeks. Which makes sense because baby is gaining 1/2 pound every week and that would mean she gained a pound in 2 weeks, hence the pound I gained... 

So pissed... I know he wants to do a c-section but I don't want one! At my last appointment he said as long as the baby was under 9 lbs I could have her vaginally. I fear he is going to change his mind at the last minute. No more growth scans for me until 3 more weeks when I am 38w 2d. At that point, he said we will discuss what is going to happen.. :dohh:


----------



## marley79

Don't worry tracy - baby sounds on target and unlikley to go over 9lb. He can't force you to have a c-section for macrosmia anyway, so you could always refuse - especially if baby is under that as that would be crazy to c-section for a normal sized baby. big hugs x


----------



## madmae

tracy143 said:


> My doctor totally upset me today! He said that while we were hoping for a smaller baby, by the looks of me, that probably isn't the case... I don't think my bump is that big... Besides, growth scan says she measures 34w 3d when I was 34w 2d and that she weighs around 5.5 pounds.. that is right on target. She is also within the 50% percentile, too.
> 
> Got weighed myself today and I gained a pound in two weeks. Which makes sense because baby is gaining 1/2 pound every week and that would mean she gained a pound in 2 weeks, hence the pound I gained...
> 
> So pissed... I know he wants to do a c-section but I don't want one! At my last appointment he said as long as the baby was under 9 lbs I could have her vaginally. I fear he is going to change his mind at the last minute. No more growth scans for me until 3 more weeks when I am 38w 2d. At that point, he said we will discuss what is going to happen.. :dohh:


I know a bigger baby can lead to problems but I can't understand why it should automatically lead to a section. My first son was 9lb8 and he was honestly a lot easier to deliver than my 7 and 8 lbers. If you don't want a section fight your corner.


----------



## madmae

Well its 2.30am and its another night of not sleeping. My bump is so big I can't get comfy and if I do I end up feeling sick or my restless legs/feet start......pregnancy is such fun at times.

I got my daughter to take a 34 week pic of me and I am slightly bigger than when I was 38 weeks wit my last babe and the diabetes then was never well controlled. I'm even starting to out grow some of my mat clothes....I am thankful I am at most 4 weeks away from the end. Though he's still stubbornly breech and hurting my ribs.

My sugars after being beautifully stable for about 3 weeks have now decided to play up and I am having to up the amount of insulin I am on at every meal as well as my night time levemir dose as my fasting is up as well. Logically I knew this would happen but I loath it as just being within the right range for a few weeks was so nice and now I feel slightly out of control again. It doesn't help that I am constantly hungry again but when it comes to meals I really don't want to eat as I feel as though so much time and effort goes into what can I have thats ok that there's no enjoyment left to eating now. I have a total pity party going on over here....hopefully in the morning when I have had some sleep I'll feel slightly more optimistic


----------



## mom of 7

I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes at 20 weeks though I don't get really high numbers I am hyper sensitive. I have had to keep my numbers between 5-6 in order to feel good. Most people are told to excersize when diagnosed however if I walk, have any pain, or stress my blood sugars get very high so I have spent most of my time laying down. Walking causes severe pelvic pressure as well as braxton hicks contractions. Nothing about the gestational diabetes has made any sense to my doctor or the diabetes nurse monitoring me. I am told I am Atypical and we are walking blind because what works for others does not work for me. If I want good readings all day I can not be up walking around. Any glucose readings outside of 5-6 creates ketones for me as well. The higher the numbers the more sick I become and the more severe the stomach pains. Not sure if anyone else has had these issues since I have been searching for anyone that has had something similar happen to them but so far there has been no one. Baby is not large so it does not look like we have to worry about a c-section but since my last pregnancy I was pre-clamptic they are monitoring very closely.


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Well its 2.30am and its another night of not sleeping. My bump is so big I can't get comfy and if I do I end up feeling sick or my restless legs/feet start......pregnancy is such fun at times.
> 
> I got my daughter to take a 34 week pic of me and I am slightly bigger than when I was 38 weeks wit my last babe and the diabetes then was never well controlled. I'm even starting to out grow some of my mat clothes....I am thankful I am at most 4 weeks away from the end. Though he's still stubbornly breech and hurting my ribs.
> 
> My sugars after being beautifully stable for about 3 weeks have now decided to play up and I am having to up the amount of insulin I am on at every meal as well as my night time levemir dose as my fasting is up as well. Logically I knew this would happen but I loath it as just being within the right range for a few weeks was so nice and now I feel slightly out of control again. It doesn't help that I am constantly hungry again but when it comes to meals I really don't want to eat as I feel as though so much time and effort goes into what can I have thats ok that there's no enjoyment left to eating now. I have a total pity party going on over here....hopefully in the morning when I have had some sleep I'll feel slightly more optimistic

:hugs: Hope you are feeling better. I think lack of sleep defo makes it all harder. Not too long though, you're in the final stretch at least and hopefully time will pass quicker. I'm bigger as well too despite baby being smaller than poppy and my sugars being more stable - never makes sense to me! x


----------



## marley79

mom of 7 said:


> I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes at 20 weeks though I don't get really high numbers I am hyper sensitive. I have had to keep my numbers between 5-6 in order to feel good. Most people are told to excersize when diagnosed however if I walk, have any pain, or stress my blood sugars get very high so I have spent most of my time laying down. Walking causes severe pelvic pressure as well as braxton hicks contractions. Nothing about the gestational diabetes has made any sense to my doctor or the diabetes nurse monitoring me. I am told I am Atypical and we are walking blind because what works for others does not work for me. If I want good readings all day I can not be up walking around. Any glucose readings outside of 5-6 creates ketones for me as well. The higher the numbers the more sick I become and the more severe the stomach pains. Not sure if anyone else has had these issues since I have been searching for anyone that has had something similar happen to them but so far there has been no one. Baby is not large so it does not look like we have to worry about a c-section but since my last pregnancy I was pre-clamptic they are monitoring very closely.

Hey, I think porb everyone is so different with GD so even though you may not find someone who feels exactly the same - I'm sure there are others similar and can understand how you feel - if that offers any comfort at all. I understand your lack exercise - as I'm unable to as well and have felt ill all the way through this pregnancy. I feel sick and hot and tired a lot and it really has been a case of taking one day at a time. I get lots of ketones but also flit between them and high sugars and it is such a hard tightrope to walk. It is a case with going with the flow and trying not to get too upset about all the bizarre symtpoms (easier said than done I know). It's a wierd thing and some pople seem to run off high sugars or low and feel well - whereas with others just been a digit out can make them feel terrible. Hopefully its all temporary and once baby is here you will feel so much better. I'm sure everyone on here is happy to offer any emotional support if you just want to come on and have a moan. It's very hard at times coping with GD in the non-virtual world when everyone else seem to have such easy pregnancies. so at least on here you are not alone. :hugs:


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Well its 2.30am and its another night of not sleeping. My bump is so big I can't get comfy and if I do I end up feeling sick or my restless legs/feet start......pregnancy is such fun at times.
> 
> I got my daughter to take a 34 week pic of me and I am slightly bigger than when I was 38 weeks wit my last babe and the diabetes then was never well controlled. I'm even starting to out grow some of my mat clothes....I am thankful I am at most 4 weeks away from the end. Though he's still stubbornly breech and hurting my ribs.
> 
> My sugars after being beautifully stable for about 3 weeks have now decided to play up and I am having to up the amount of insulin I am on at every meal as well as my night time levemir dose as my fasting is up as well. Logically I knew this would happen but I loath it as just being within the right range for a few weeks was so nice and now I feel slightly out of control again. It doesn't help that I am constantly hungry again but when it comes to meals I really don't want to eat as I feel as though so much time and effort goes into what can I have thats ok that there's no enjoyment left to eating now. I have a total pity party going on over here....hopefully in the morning when I have had some sleep I'll feel slightly more optimistic
> 
> :hugs: Hope you are feeling better. I think lack of sleep defo makes it all harder. Not too long though, you're in the final stretch at least and hopefully time will pass quicker. I'm bigger as well too despite baby being smaller than poppy and my sugars being more stable - never makes sense to me! xClick to expand...

Thanks. Lets face it nothing about GD makes sense so why the hell do we keep expecting it to.:shrug:

I got a few hrs sleep after taking more painkillers last night and just had an hr on the settee just now.

I upped my insulin levels across the board yesterday and though my fasting was still up my after breakfast was nicely down so I feel slightly happier with that. I shall up my levemir again tonight but I suspect the readings are so off due to the bad nights sleep.

I am having strange cravings for crunchy things at the moment....so I am trying to stave that off with sugar free ice lollies and ice poles. I figure they're better than the sugary cereal I stood in front off drooling yesterday in the supermarket.


----------



## tracy143

madmae said:


> Well its 2.30am and its another night of not sleeping. My bump is so big I can't get comfy and if I do I end up feeling sick or my restless legs/feet start......pregnancy is such fun at times.
> 
> I got my daughter to take a 34 week pic of me and I am slightly bigger than when I was 38 weeks wit my last babe and the diabetes then was never well controlled. I'm even starting to out grow some of my mat clothes....I am thankful I am at most 4 weeks away from the end. Though he's still stubbornly breech and hurting my ribs.
> 
> My sugars after being beautifully stable for about 3 weeks have now decided to play up and I am having to up the amount of insulin I am on at every meal as well as my night time levemir dose as my fasting is up as well. Logically I knew this would happen but I loath it as just being within the right range for a few weeks was so nice and now I feel slightly out of control again. It doesn't help that I am constantly hungry again but when it comes to meals I really don't want to eat as I feel as though so much time and effort goes into what can I have thats ok that there's no enjoyment left to eating now. I have a total pity party going on over here....hopefully in the morning when I have had some sleep I'll feel slightly more optimistic

I am at that stage now, too. I can't eat anything without my sugars rising to 130+. I don't see the doctor again until Wednesday so I have to stick it out till then.


----------



## izzy29

I got a 4 last night before bed. It's been the lowest so far and it nearly made me feel a bit worried going to sleep in case it dropped any further but at the same time I didn't want to eat anything as I wanted to see what this mornings number was. I don't know if it was in my head but I felt shaky and unsettled during the night and didn't have a good sleep at all. I actually checked my bloods at 3am and it was 4.8 so that put my mind at rest. I took 100mg of metformin for the first time yest but I think my diet control contributed more to the low number. Checked it this morn and it was 4.4. I feel so much better when it is a bit higher in the morning. Is anyone else's before bed and then fasting that low and do you feel ok when it is like that?was so glAd to get breaking this morn to get the sugars up a bit


----------



## mom of 7

Thanks Marley
My spouse felt it would be good for me to find a support group however we live in such a small community there really isn't anything unless you are a brand new parent and never had children. I feel very silly sometimes but this has been the worst pregnancy for me and I am really not good at the whole lay down and do nothing part. The hardest part with the diabetes is having the doctor and nurse tell me that the only thing that will make me feel better is delivering and that I am not like the norm so it is a guessing game. They can't seem to make heads or tails out of why my numbers are the way they are, or why I am so sensitive to the changes since I can have huge spikes during the first 5 minutes of a meal. None of it makes sense when reading the diabetes web sites. Not wishing for anything like it for anyone else but often wonder if someone else has had similar experiences with diabetes. Strangely after reading many posts it does make me feel better knowing that I am not alone in the strange things that happen with gd. I hope that you have more good days than bad I can surely empathize with the feeling ill as I have also. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## marley79

mom of 7 said:


> Thanks Marley
> My spouse felt it would be good for me to find a support group however we live in such a small community there really isn't anything unless you are a brand new parent and never had children. I feel very silly sometimes but this has been the worst pregnancy for me and I am really not good at the whole lay down and do nothing part. The hardest part with the diabetes is having the doctor and nurse tell me that the only thing that will make me feel better is delivering and that I am not like the norm so it is a guessing game. They can't seem to make heads or tails out of why my numbers are the way they are, or why I am so sensitive to the changes since I can have huge spikes during the first 5 minutes of a meal. None of it makes sense when reading the diabetes web sites. Not wishing for anything like it for anyone else but often wonder if someone else has had similar experiences with diabetes. Strangely after reading many posts it does make me feel better knowing that I am not alone in the strange things that happen with gd. I hope that you have more good days than bad I can surely empathize with the feeling ill as I have also. Thank you for your comments.

Thank you too - nice comments. I think your doctors and nurses are probably the same as everyone else's in that they often don't treat us as individuals but follow a set diabetic textbook protocol - which can make us feel like we are failing in some way if our patterns of sugars don't follow what they think a diabetic mums should. I was on this thread with my last gd pregnancy and then back on it with this one and I can honestly say i have read so many comments from ladies, saying exactly what you have and myself included. So please don't feel like you are a wierd case - it is GD that is wierd and sometimes the doctors can add to that anxiety by shrugging their shoulders a bit and making us feel like we are not following the standard Gd pattern. i think with Gd sometimes its a case of nothing makes sense. a favourite saying on this forum is GD is stupid! because it doens't make sense. I hope the thread contiues to help you. :hugs:


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> I got a 4 last night before bed. It's been the lowest so far and it nearly made me feel a bit worried going to sleep in case it dropped any further but at the same time I didn't want to eat anything as I wanted to see what this mornings number was. I don't know if it was in my head but I felt shaky and unsettled during the night and didn't have a good sleep at all. I actually checked my bloods at 3am and it was 4.8 so that put my mind at rest. I took 100mg of metformin for the first time yest but I think my diet control contributed more to the low number. Checked it this morn and it was 4.4. I feel so much better when it is a bit higher in the morning. Is anyone else's before bed and then fasting that low and do you feel ok when it is like that?was so glAd to get breaking this morn to get the sugars up a bit

izzy - I would not worry with those numbers - that is good control. If you've just upped your metfromin it may have made you feel a bit wierd as your body is just suddenly adapting to running at a lower sugar (but that is good). always check with your team if you are worried but I would be happy with those numbers. Also go off how you feel too. I'm sure the anixety will have contributed a bit to restless night. But it sounds like they didn't drop too low in the night at all and good morning fasting - so well done.


----------



## madmae

tracy143 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Well its 2.30am and its another night of not sleeping. My bump is so big I can't get comfy and if I do I end up feeling sick or my restless legs/feet start......pregnancy is such fun at times.
> 
> I got my daughter to take a 34 week pic of me and I am slightly bigger than when I was 38 weeks wit my last babe and the diabetes then was never well controlled. I'm even starting to out grow some of my mat clothes....I am thankful I am at most 4 weeks away from the end. Though he's still stubbornly breech and hurting my ribs.
> 
> My sugars after being beautifully stable for about 3 weeks have now decided to play up and I am having to up the amount of insulin I am on at every meal as well as my night time levemir dose as my fasting is up as well. Logically I knew this would happen but I loath it as just being within the right range for a few weeks was so nice and now I feel slightly out of control again. It doesn't help that I am constantly hungry again but when it comes to meals I really don't want to eat as I feel as though so much time and effort goes into what can I have thats ok that there's no enjoyment left to eating now. I have a total pity party going on over here....hopefully in the morning when I have had some sleep I'll feel slightly more optimistic
> 
> I am at that stage now, too. I can't eat anything without my sugars rising to 130+. I don't see the doctor again until Wednesday so I have to stick it out till then.Click to expand...


I guess I am lucky that my team let me up my insulin as and when....I couldn't imagine knowing it needed sorting and having to wait. Though I do have a number to call to speak to someone if needed so I can get almost instant phone help....don't you have anyone you could call rather than having to wait.


----------



## madmae

mom of 7 said:


> Thanks Marley
> My spouse felt it would be good for me to find a support group however we live in such a small community there really isn't anything unless you are a brand new parent and never had children. I feel very silly sometimes but this has been the worst pregnancy for me and I am really not good at the whole lay down and do nothing part. The hardest part with the diabetes is having the doctor and nurse tell me that the only thing that will make me feel better is delivering and that I am not like the norm so it is a guessing game. They can't seem to make heads or tails out of why my numbers are the way they are, or why I am so sensitive to the changes since I can have huge spikes during the first 5 minutes of a meal. None of it makes sense when reading the diabetes web sites. Not wishing for anything like it for anyone else but often wonder if someone else has had similar experiences with diabetes. Strangely after reading many posts it does make me feel better knowing that I am not alone in the strange things that happen with gd. I hope that you have more good days than bad I can surely empathize with the feeling ill as I have also. Thank you for your comments.

I think when people talk about GD they expect it to follow a nice pattern....especially if they know about normal diabetes. The problem is with GD is that a lot happens in a relative short period of time so you are constantly having to play catch up with your body and its hormones.

I think we can all relate to the feeling of relief that we're not the only ones going through this crap. People not suffering think its just a matter of cutting out sugar and we're good....or they suggest cutting out all carbs which is just as bad for us....they don't know what its like for every day to be a constant juggling act, guessing game on what we can eat and what it'll do to our sugars. Your doc is right....really it is all one guessing game.....what suits one of us won't suit another...but this is where this thread is fantastic.....so many suggestions on what to try....things that even my diabetic team hadn't thought of. We tried everything to sort my post breakfast numbers and nothing happened....and I am on massive amounts of insulin to try and help them but nothing worked.....someone here suggested cheese on toast and the majority of the time that works wonders for me. I may never, ever want to touch cheese after I deliver but its a small price to pay to get good numbers.

Just remember we're here for you....to chat with, laugh with and to vent to and hopefully to help a little too :hugs:


----------



## marley79

I'm with you madmae on never wanting to touch cheese again after this or at least give myself a break. in fact bread and chesse can take a long hike - I'm so done with them. so fed up of eating them at every meal!


----------



## izzy29

I am fed up with cheese already. We are going through so much in our house and it's not cheap either. Anyone attempted a baked potato and cheese? Wonder would it sky rocket my sugars.
I hope all u girls are about to give advice and reassurance until I deliver and even if there is a next time although that's doubtful after all this. I dunno what I would have done without this site,


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:



> I am fed up with cheese already. We are going through so much in our house and it's not cheap either. Anyone attempted a baked potato and cheese? Wonder would it sky rocket my sugars.
> I hope all u girls are about to give advice and reassurance until I deliver and even if there is a next time although that's doubtful after all this. I dunno what I would have done without this site,

A baked potato with cheese and some meat are ok for me.....its a staple lunch for me. Tuna is good too.....prawns are lovely but don't work so well though.

I know what you mean about cheese and the price....I now buy the big 1kg blocks from Iceland at a fiver a block....last month I went through 4. I think we may be on our 2nd block already this month. It doesn't help that the kids see me eat it and then automatically want it too.

Yeah I'll be about for a while yet....can't not see how you all get on.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> I'm with you madmae on never wanting to touch cheese again after this or at least give myself a break. in fact bread and chesse can take a long hike - I'm so done with them. so fed up of eating them at every meal!

I never was a big bread eater before this either. I much preferred cereal for breakfast (if anything) and I do miss it. I do occasionally grab myself a bowl if my numbers are low and I know a meals a way off.


----------



## X__Kimberly

I wish I would have found this thread when I was pregnant, I was so scared when they told me about it at 28 weeks >.<

I had GD. I failed my 3 hour at 28 weeks. And was on meds my whole pregnancy. I couldn't control it either no matter what i ate or drank :/ but with the meds it helped a lot!!

I ended up being induced at 37 weeks due to the blood flow in his cord and he weighed 4 lbs 10 oz's. heathly and perfect!On feb 11 =) I'm scared i'll get it next pregnancy :/


----------



## marley79

he's beautiful kimberly! congratulations.


----------



## madmae

He is gorgeous Kimberly. I know when we discussed trying for another baby it was a major concern but we decided that we wanted another baby badly enough and that we'd cope with the GD if it happened....which it obviously did....but this time we were prepared and I think because we knew it'd probably happen its been a lot easier emotionally. I was also tested a lot earlier which meant we have had longer to get my numbers stable which they are for the most part (just gone and jinxed that now).


----------



## izzy29

It would def put me off having anymore but I suppose if you want it bad enough you would just have to cope.
Kimberley, was the blood flow through the cord to do with GD or is it just something tha can happen?


----------



## tracy143

madmae said:


> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Well its 2.30am and its another night of not sleeping. My bump is so big I can't get comfy and if I do I end up feeling sick or my restless legs/feet start......pregnancy is such fun at times.
> 
> I got my daughter to take a 34 week pic of me and I am slightly bigger than when I was 38 weeks wit my last babe and the diabetes then was never well controlled. I'm even starting to out grow some of my mat clothes....I am thankful I am at most 4 weeks away from the end. Though he's still stubbornly breech and hurting my ribs.
> 
> My sugars after being beautifully stable for about 3 weeks have now decided to play up and I am having to up the amount of insulin I am on at every meal as well as my night time levemir dose as my fasting is up as well. Logically I knew this would happen but I loath it as just being within the right range for a few weeks was so nice and now I feel slightly out of control again. It doesn't help that I am constantly hungry again but when it comes to meals I really don't want to eat as I feel as though so much time and effort goes into what can I have thats ok that there's no enjoyment left to eating now. I have a total pity party going on over here....hopefully in the morning when I have had some sleep I'll feel slightly more optimistic
> 
> I am at that stage now, too. I can't eat anything without my sugars rising to 130+. I don't see the doctor again until Wednesday so I have to stick it out till then.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I am lucky that my team let me up my insulin as and when....I couldn't imagine knowing it needed sorting and having to wait. Though I do have a number to call to speak to someone if needed so I can get almost instant phone help....don't you have anyone you could call rather than having to wait.Click to expand...

I can call my doctor's office and he will probably tell me to increase my evening dose to 1000mg as well. Last night my after dinner number was 182 (I had 1 cup of ice cream to celebrate my birthday) and then I ate two sticks of cheese and checked it an hour later before bed and it was 190!! :dohh:


----------



## madmae

tracy143 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tracy143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Well its 2.30am and its another night of not sleeping. My bump is so big I can't get comfy and if I do I end up feeling sick or my restless legs/feet start......pregnancy is such fun at times.
> 
> I got my daughter to take a 34 week pic of me and I am slightly bigger than when I was 38 weeks wit my last babe and the diabetes then was never well controlled. I'm even starting to out grow some of my mat clothes....I am thankful I am at most 4 weeks away from the end. Though he's still stubbornly breech and hurting my ribs.
> 
> My sugars after being beautifully stable for about 3 weeks have now decided to play up and I am having to up the amount of insulin I am on at every meal as well as my night time levemir dose as my fasting is up as well. Logically I knew this would happen but I loath it as just being within the right range for a few weeks was so nice and now I feel slightly out of control again. It doesn't help that I am constantly hungry again but when it comes to meals I really don't want to eat as I feel as though so much time and effort goes into what can I have thats ok that there's no enjoyment left to eating now. I have a total pity party going on over here....hopefully in the morning when I have had some sleep I'll feel slightly more optimistic
> 
> I am at that stage now, too. I can't eat anything without my sugars rising to 130+. I don't see the doctor again until Wednesday so I have to stick it out till then.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I am lucky that my team let me up my insulin as and when....I couldn't imagine knowing it needed sorting and having to wait. Though I do have a number to call to speak to someone if needed so I can get almost instant phone help....don't you have anyone you could call rather than having to wait.Click to expand...
> 
> I can call my doctor's office and he will probably tell me to increase my evening dose to 1000mg as well. Last night my after dinner number was 182 (I had 1 cup of ice cream to celebrate my birthday) and then I ate two sticks of cheese and checked it an hour later before bed and it was 190!! :dohh:Click to expand...

If it were me I'd make that call.....sometimes it doesn't matter what you do you need to increase your meds


----------



## AshleyR

Is GD known to get worse as time passes?

I ask because I was diagnosed about 3 weeks ago and at first my sugar levels were super low (like 3.4-5.5 always). I really did not think I even had it or needed to manage it super carefully because every time I tested I was fine.

Since I didn't think I had it real bad, I haven't really been doing much research on it. I've cut out obvious sugary foods (no more pop, ice cream, popsicles, candy, etc (was eating a lot of this before), but I haven't really been restricting my regular meals that much.

Anyway, over the past week or so I have noticed that my numbers have slowly been creeping up and up. I used to be at 3.4 or so in the morning before breakfast, and lately I am around 5.5. 6's and 7's were numbers I never saw before but am starting to see them now (highest yet was 7.2, today after breakfast).

I haven't been eating any differently than I have since 3 weeks ago, but suddenly my numbers seem to be getting higher and higher. Is this normal? I'm wondering if GD tends to get worse the further along in pregnancy you get? I am 34 weeks now....

I think I'm going to have to start being a lot more careful if this keeps up!


----------



## izzy29

I am interested to hear the answer to this aswell Ashley. My numbers have been low too but he doc put me n a tab as my fasting levels were creeping up but still within range. I wondered if she was predicting what was going to happen later on and better to start now rather than later. She has even mentioned insulin in later weeks but hopefully I don't get to that stage. I am trying to keep my numbers super low by exercising gently after I eat while I can anyway.


----------



## marley79

answer to that ahsely is a big fat yes. the hormones that cause GD get higher as pregnancy goes on and so its harder to control sugars. They rise throughout pregnancy - its very rare for them to stay the same throughout. that said some women manage fine still on diet and even though numbers go up are still within range - for tohers its a case of ever increasing meds to keep it within normal.
tracy - I was allowed to just increase my metformin. i went to max dose, at around 33 weeks. x


----------



## madmae

Sadly yes GD does get worse the further along you get. When I was diagnosed at 17 weeks I was on 6 units of insulin every meal. Now I am on 2 different types and at breakfast I am on 52 units of novorapid and 32 of levemir. Of course not everyone will follow the predicted path and some will be worse than others but you should be prepared for it just in case.

Ashley have you restricted carbs as well? That is almost as important as the sugars....though you do still do need a certain amount of them. Its a bit of a juggling act. You also need to snack every couple of hrs as well. Something that is about 20g of carbs is best.


----------



## AshleyR

Thanks for the info... it makes sense! I have been restricting carbs more than usual, but not as much as I probably should. I have been taking a laid back approach to this whole GD diet thing and cutting out obvious sugary and carby foods, but I know I can do better. Now that I see my numbers rising I guess I am going to have to start getting a little more serious about planning my meals and making sure I'm eating the right things!


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hi ladies,
Ashley like madmae said GD definately get worse as you go along in pregnancy. The dose of insulin I started with at 17wks is a fraction of the dose I am on now at the moment.


----------



## marley79

good news is though ashley is that you are far enough along in pregnancy that if rise just happening now hopefully you can still make it to end just tweaking diet - it is a pain but worth it and even if you did end up on meds hopefully it would just be a little dose at the end. some women do report numbers getting easier last couple of weeks as numbers begin to drop again ready for delivery.


----------



## madmae

AshleyR said:


> Thanks for the info... it makes sense! I have been restricting carbs more than usual, but not as much as I probably should. I have been taking a laid back approach to this whole GD diet thing and cutting out obvious sugary and carby foods, but I know I can do better. Now that I see my numbers rising I guess I am going to have to start getting a little more serious about planning my meals and making sure I'm eating the right things!

I think the key thing is if you're going to eat carbs eat protein too. I can get away with eating a large shish kebab and chips....but its the meat that makes all the difference. With GD it really is all trial and error. I can't eat toast but I can eat cheese on toast....I can't eat potatoes but I can eat a jacket potato with tuna.


----------



## izzy29

madmae said:


> AshleyR said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info... it makes sense! I have been restricting carbs more than usual, but not as much as I probably should. I have been taking a laid back approach to this whole GD diet thing and cutting out obvious sugary and carby foods, but I know I can do better. Now that I see my numbers rising I guess I am going to have to start getting a little more serious about planning my meals and making sure I'm eating the right things!
> 
> I think the key thing is if you're going to eat carbs eat protein too. I can get away with eating a large shish kebab and chips....but its the meat that makes all the difference. With GD it really is all trial and error. I can't eat toast but I can eat cheese on toast....I can't eat potatoes but I can eat a jacket potato with tuna.Click to expand...

Ooh shish kebab and chips, yummy! I had chicken kebab on chips tonight but left half the chips as I was worried what would happen to my sugars. I did go for a stroll after nearly as soon as I finished out of sheer panic but got 5.6 after so I was able to relax. It is nerve wrecking trying new foods, or foods I haven't eaten since I have been good.


----------



## mom of 7

AshleyR said:


> Is GD known to get worse as time passes?
> 
> I ask because I was diagnosed about 3 weeks ago and at first my sugar levels were super low (like 3.4-5.5 always). I really did not think I even had it or needed to manage it super carefully because every time I tested I was fine.
> 
> Since I didn't think I had it real bad, I haven't really been doing much research on it. I've cut out obvious sugary foods (no more pop, ice cream, popsicles, candy, etc (was eating a lot of this before), but I haven't really been restricting my regular meals that much.
> 
> Anyway, over the past week or so I have noticed that my numbers have slowly been creeping up and up. I used to be at 3.4 or so in the morning before breakfast, and lately I am around 5.5. 6's and 7's were numbers I never saw before but am starting to see them now (highest yet was 7.2, today after breakfast).
> 
> I haven't been eating any differently than I have since 3 weeks ago, but suddenly my numbers seem to be getting higher and higher. Is this normal? I'm wondering if GD tends to get worse the further along in pregnancy you get? I am 34 weeks now....
> 
> I think I'm going to have to start being a lot more careful if this keeps up!

Hi There, 
I was at the diabetic clinic last week and the nurse was telling me that even though my numbers have been good to keep an eye on them because they will get harder to control as I get closer to the end of the pregnancy. I was managing them really well but as she predicted they are getting harder to keep in range though I have not changed my eating habits since our last meeting. This week they actually reached 11.1 which is very unusal for me. We are also monitoring keytones which seem to be getting harder to keep in range also. I would say let your dr know at your next appointment. I take in a record of all my readings, ketones and bg each week for him to go over and now must record all food eaten as well as any time I excersice since it messes with my numbers also.


----------



## X__Kimberly

izzy29 said:


> It would def put me off having anymore but I suppose if you want it bad enough you would just have to cope.
> Kimberley, was the blood flow through the cord to do with GD or is it just something tha can happen?

They were unsure of why it happened. They were thinking it happened because my body was thinking it 40 weeks pregnant already when it wasn't 

He never really told me much about it I wish he did I still feel so clueless about it


----------



## marley79

I have heard that iugr (small for gestational age) can happen with GD but that the focus seems to be on the 'big babies'. glad all was well kimberely - I'm sure they will monitor you extra closely next time. Big hugs x


----------



## X__Kimberly

marley79 said:


> I have heard that iugr (small for gestational age) can happen with GD but that the focus seems to be on the 'big babies'. glad all was well kimberely - I'm sure they will monitor you extra closely next time. Big hugs x


Yes Im thinking I had IUGR when I looked it up. And he never really told me! So I had to look it up myself which I did. Jayden had stopped growing at 32 weeks because of the cord. My doctor was just so unprofessional and didn't tell me anything he didn't even catch that jayden stopped growing till 36 weeks. Because he didn't wanna give me a ultrasound at 32 weeks and he was suppose to, then I went to a specialist and he told me Jayden may be fine now but he can pass away if he's not taken out at 37 weeks I was so mad at my doctor,next pregnancy I'm sure I'll find a great doctor!!


----------



## izzy29

What can we take for heartburn? Gaviscon and the like or is that a big no no?


----------



## madmae

I took gaviscon and generic stuff until it stopped working and now I am on omeprazole which is prescribed by the doctor and it works wonders.


----------



## tracy143

I used to drink milk before I was diagnosed with GD for heartburn but now I just eat Tums. It works so far.


----------



## tracy143

Had another doctor appointment today. Still weigh the same as last week so that's good. Doctor increased my Met to 1000mg in the evening as well so on 2000mg a day. My GBS test was negative as well. He again mentioned that if I stay on this track with my weight and baby's weight then I can try for a vaginal delivery. All in all.. good news today. :thumbup:


----------



## madmae

Thats great news Tracy. Fingers crossed that things remain as they are for you.


----------



## izzy29

I had my Endo apt yest. She was pleased with all my readings so far and admitted that I am a bit of a grey area between GD and Non but the Metformin seems to be helping my fasting figs which is great. I have to continue on with 1000mg a day but that can be increased up to 3000mg I think she said. She is still convinced I will be on insulin be the end as she said it was caught while I was in 20's week rather than 30's so it is still early but before that she was saying I didnt really have it, i dunno. at least they are keeping an eye on me. 
I asked her about delivery and she said they usually induce at 39 weeks but as ihave had a previous c section i cant be induced so unless i go myself before then I will behaving a section which I am fine about. I have resigned myself to the fact already that I will behaving one.


----------



## marley79

izzy - you are similar situ to me. I'm metfromin too - ened up on max dose of 2000mg/day. Also had previous section. they are letting me go to 39 weeks. won't induce due to prev. section. The section is booked for wed (bang on 39 weeks). I had stretch and sweep yesterday and some contractions all night but then stopped. got another sweep tomorrow and then a final one on monday to try encourage natural labour. fingers crosseed. they won't break my waters though 9which they previously said they could try and no drip either - so come on baby!)


----------



## izzy29

marley79 said:


> izzy - you are similar situ to me. I'm metfromin too - ened up on max dose of 2000mg/day. Also had previous section. they are letting me go to 39 weeks. won't induce due to prev. section. The section is booked for wed (bang on 39 weeks). I had stretch and sweep yesterday and some contractions all night but then stopped. got another sweep tomorrow and then a final one on monday to try encourage natural labour. fingers crosseed. they won't break my waters though 9which they previously said they could try and no drip either - so come on baby!)

Oh Marley I hope things start happening for you. If you have a section will it be any different from last time as far as blood sugars go and you being on metformin? When did you start metformin and has your dosage been increased as your pregnancy progressed? was it just given to you because your fasting numbers were increasing? I will be putting you into labour with all these questions lol!!


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> izzy - you are similar situ to me. I'm metfromin too - ened up on max dose of 2000mg/day. Also had previous section. they are letting me go to 39 weeks. won't induce due to prev. section. The section is booked for wed (bang on 39 weeks). I had stretch and sweep yesterday and some contractions all night but then stopped. got another sweep tomorrow and then a final one on monday to try encourage natural labour. fingers crosseed. they won't break my waters though 9which they previously said they could try and no drip either - so come on baby!)
> 
> Oh Marley I hope things start happening for you. If you have a section will it be any different from last time as far as blood sugars go and you being on metformin? When did you start metformin and has your dosage been increased as your pregnancy progressed? was it just given to you because your fasting numbers were increasing? I will be putting you into labour with all these questions lol!!Click to expand...

ooh if questions were to put me into labour - keep them coming lol!

I started metformin at 12 weeks - was told because I needed it so early i would prob end up on insluin by the end but didn't. I have had to increase. started off at one 500mg and then gradually went up to 4 tabs a day. I do feel like I could have benefitted by having some insulin but they always told me they were happy enough with numbers. I'm not sure as to c-section question. all I've been told is that i will fast the same as i did last time (I had gd last time too but diet controlled) then go in first thing - they will check my sugars and get me in first thing. think they will only put on glucose drip if sugars were way low and i was delayed into theatre. x


----------



## izzy29

why do you think you would have benefited from Insulin? I dunno why but I am so determined not to be put on Insulin so knowing my luck i prob will. I just think it is all so scary and I havent a clue. The Doc told me its less painful than pricking your finger to check your sugars but it just seems like a total different world. She said aswell that she prefers to act before numbers go up so if she gets her way I will be on it if my fasting goes up and an increase in met doesnt help.


----------



## marley79

izzy - I also didn't want to go on insulin - just think symptom wise it would have made me feel better. Also found metfromin has made me feel very sicky at times and struggled to eat. so hard to know what is pregnancy what is gd etc though. hope you manage to stay as you are and don't need.


----------



## madmae

Izzy it really is less painful to inject insulin than test your blood....most of the time. Occasionally I get a twinge when I inject but most of the time its painless. It is a bit daunting at first but once you get used to it, it really is no problem.


----------



## vivi12

hello

i am 28 weeks pregnant and today i got my 1 hour GTT result as 205.. :cry::cry::cry:

do you think i can pass 3 hour test or the doc can consider me as diabetic and not schedule a 3 hour test?

any one have 200+ result and what was the outcome? is it harmful to my baby? please help... :cry::cry:


----------



## madmae

205 converts to 11.3. That is very high. Being in the UK we have a different test but if we had a number that high there would be no if's or buts we'd be classed as diabetic straight away. I have heard of docs not bothering with the 3 hr test if the numbers are high but I have no idea if thats a normal thing or not. The thing to remember is not to panic. If you have GD it is treatable....its horrible but treatable. You have enough time to get the numbers down into a safe range. Untreated GD is bad for both baby and mum but get it under control whether it be with diet, metformin or insulin or all and baby and you should be fine. We are here and will help you as much as we can. :hugs:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My one hour level was 177, the cut off for my clinic was 135 with the 1 hour test.

I ended up failing the 3 hour test as well. 

The good news with me is I am able to manage my numbers with diet. But, I have had to cut out a lot of the foods i used to eat. It's very hard, but u get used to it and it gets easy to know what your triggers are.


----------



## vivi12

madmae said:


> 205 converts to 11.3. That is very high. Being in the UK we have a different test but if we had a number that high there would be no if's or buts we'd be classed as diabetic straight away. I have heard of docs not bothering with the 3 hr test if the numbers are high but I have no idea if thats a normal thing or not. The thing to remember is not to panic. If you have GD it is treatable....its horrible but treatable. You have enough time to get the numbers down into a safe range. Untreated GD is bad for both baby and mum but get it under control whether it be with diet, metformin or insulin or all and baby and you should be fine. We are here and will help you as much as we can. :hugs:

thanks for the reply hun.. i have unexpectedly fasted for 19 hours before the bloods drawn.. due to work.. do you think over fasting can give wrong results?


----------



## izzy29

I know for mine I ate as late as I could and I got a borderline reading but if I dont eat late before bed my numbers are usually lower the next day. Maybe I would have passed the test if I hadnt been worried about starving for fsting for 8hrs lol. Everyone is different though.


----------



## marley79

vivi12 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 205 converts to 11.3. That is very high. Being in the UK we have a different test but if we had a number that high there would be no if's or buts we'd be classed as diabetic straight away. I have heard of docs not bothering with the 3 hr test if the numbers are high but I have no idea if thats a normal thing or not. The thing to remember is not to panic. If you have GD it is treatable....its horrible but treatable. You have enough time to get the numbers down into a safe range. Untreated GD is bad for both baby and mum but get it under control whether it be with diet, metformin or insulin or all and baby and you should be fine. We are here and will help you as much as we can. :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the reply hun.. i have unexpectedly fasted for 19 hours before the bloods drawn.. due to work.. do you think over fasting can give wrong results?Click to expand...

was it the glucose that you had to drink - or similar type thing? Fasting longer shouldn't effect results - either your body can deal with glucose qucikly or not. I think if madmae is correct on that conversion then you have GD for defo and maybe fasting longer or shorter may make a difference to people who fail margianlly and are only borderline but I wouldn't think so in this case. Of course, none of us are doctors so you need to check everything with your team but we have all been through it (going through it) and often that's were the best advice comes from. i would agree with madmae and others - it's hard but the good news is its been diagnosed. Immediatly start sorting your diet and get as much advice from others as possible. You're still early enough in your pregnancy that you can really get this under very good control. remember with GD it is scary when it is not diagnosed and not controlled but once you have control then it you will learn that its an extra hassle but you learn to deal with and relax into. :hugs:


----------



## marley79

Well ladies, had my second stretch and sweep today. I was 1cm and 50% effaced last time (two days ago) and today I am 3cm and 100% effaced. I lost my plug and had bloody show this morning. Having some contractions - fingers crossed they progress. not a good time for my cat to burst my birthing ball by clawing it, so had to go to argos whilst having mild contractions to buy another - lol! xxx


----------



## madmae

vivi12 said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 205 converts to 11.3. That is very high. Being in the UK we have a different test but if we had a number that high there would be no if's or buts we'd be classed as diabetic straight away. I have heard of docs not bothering with the 3 hr test if the numbers are high but I have no idea if thats a normal thing or not. The thing to remember is not to panic. If you have GD it is treatable....its horrible but treatable. You have enough time to get the numbers down into a safe range. Untreated GD is bad for both baby and mum but get it under control whether it be with diet, metformin or insulin or all and baby and you should be fine. We are here and will help you as much as we can. :hugs:
> 
> thanks for the reply hun.. i have unexpectedly fasted for 19 hours before the bloods drawn.. due to work.. do you think over fasting can give wrong results?Click to expand...

I really don't know. Before my GTT I was told to fast for 10 hrs and my number was 9.....so to be honest I would have thought you'd have failed anyway.

I don't think there's any point worrying about that now anyway.....the past is just that and you can't change it.....obviously you'll get a much clearer idea of whats happening when/if you do the 3 hr. The important thing to remember is that as awful as it is its worth the hassle and the GD should go when you have baby. We all have bad days and all need to rant and rave and thats why this thread is fab....we all know how awful it can be but we are here for each other.


----------



## madmae

marley79 said:


> Well ladies, had my second stretch and sweep today. I was 1cm and 50% effaced last time (two days ago) and today I am 3cm and 100% effaced. I lost my plug and had bloody show this morning. Having some contractions - fingers crossed they progress. not a good time for my cat to burst my birthing ball by clawing it, so had to go to argos whilst having mild contractions to buy another - lol! xxx

Thats brilliant.....fingers crossed you'll go naturally and have baby soon......its exciting :happydance:


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck Marley!


----------



## marley79

thanks girls - coming every 5 mins at the moment and lasting 30-40secs. Please please let this be it. Never experienced contractions before - so very happy I am but now daunted about the pain - lol! Even if they can just stay for a while and dilate me some more. I have my final sweep booked for monday. 
mightypsy - I love your updated picture. looks like someone is very happy with his little brother. 
x


----------



## izzy29

Good Luck marley!!


----------



## HellBunny

Wow, good luck!!! :)


----------



## madmae

I wonder how Marleys doing......I guess no news is good news.

Well I am officially stupid. Dh decided to take us all out for dinner as it'll be our last time before Finley comes. We had to go late afternoon as DD1 was working at 7. So we get there a little after 4. Dh orders garlic bread and dough balls for us all to share....so thats between 7 of us. I tested my bloods and eeeek 3.1.....so I think well ok I'll have some of the bready stuff and be ok. I knew the meal would be quite high in carbs so I thought it'd be ok. Then for some odd reason I decided to inject my insulin as well. Then I started shaking and I tested again and it'd dropped to 2.9.....so then I had to have dextrose sweets and then Dh got me a full fat coke. I have no idea what on earth possesed me to inject when my sugars were so low. I know I should have waited until after we ate....anyway with what I ate and having the full fat coke and dextrose sweets my sugars were over 11. Well thank goodness tomorrow is another day and I shall hopefully be good and have perfect numbers and not be such a flamin numpty.


----------



## sweet83

girls.. I have a question ..Is it true that gestational diabetic women will get type -2 diabetes later ?


----------



## madmae

We have a higher chance of getting it yes. That's why we are tested at 6 weeks post partum and every yr thereafter.


----------



## marley79

gutted - contractions stopped! Had them all day and all night but they still didn't want me to go in as not long enough and now I'm shattered after no sleep and no contractions. grrrr! Second time this has happned had them all day wed and then none friday. so frustrating. if they could induce me they would just take me in and put me on a drip and could have baby by now. boo hoo!


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Marley! :( get some rest and hopefully they'll start back up for real :)


----------



## madmae

Oh no Marley thats bloody annoying....I was hoping to come on here and find you'd given birth......you must be so pissed off


----------



## sweety2513

I know most of you are going to think that I am nuts but my numbers have improved ALOT over the last few days with no insulin or dietary changes and I am worried. I am currently 35 weeks pregnant and my fasting numbers used to be in the low 90's even on insulin. Now they are in the 70's. My after breakfast numbers used to be around 118 and now are 102 with the same breakfast. This continues with lunch ( used to be 125ish now 100ish) and dinner. While I am very happy that I can be a little less strict I am worried as to the cause of this. 

Has anyone experienced this or heard that it can happen with nothing being wrong? I can't help but worry that something is wrong with the placenta now and its not doing the hormonal thing it was before. I want to make sure its not deteriorating or harming the baby. 

Am I over-thinking this? I tend to do that lol. 



Thanks!


----------



## marley79

sweety2513 said:


> I know most of you are going to think that I am nuts but my numbers have improved ALOT over the last few days with no insulin or dietary changes and I am worried. I am currently 35 weeks pregnant and my fasting numbers used to be in the low 90's even on insulin. Now they are in the 70's. My after breakfast numbers used to be around 118 and now are 102 with the same breakfast. This continues with lunch ( used to be 125ish now 100ish) and dinner. While I am very happy that I can be a little less strict I am worried as to the cause of this.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this or heard that it can happen with nothing being wrong? I can't help but worry that something is wrong with the placenta now and its not doing the hormonal thing it was before. I want to make sure its not deteriorating or harming the baby.
> 
> Am I over-thinking this? I tend to do that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!

happened to me same gestation for about a week - no idea why and then it just went back to nomral high sugars. chat with team but you should be fine - maybe ask for extra doppler scan. somene else remarked it happened to them at 35 weeks too -but always worth ringing and getting checked but try not to worry. xxx


----------



## emz-amy

Can insulin injections harm baby in any way? I'm so worried


----------



## madmae

emz-amy said:


> Can insulin injections harm baby in any way? I'm so worried

No.....if it did they wouldn't let us use it.

Poorly controlled sugars however can have a negative affect on your baby and you.


----------



## sweet83

girls .. can you please let me know the normal blood sugar levels for fasting, 1 hour after meal and 2 hour after meals 

my ranges are when i woke up (fasting)-90
2 hours after meal--117

please help me.. and is it required to do urine test strips for glucose?


----------



## madmae

I only test an hour after meals and I use a blood testing kit not urine. An hour after meals my goal is 7.8 (140) or under and fasting 6 (108) or under.

Your ranges seem to be good to me.


----------



## sweet83

thanks hun .. u r very helpful to me!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## madmae

Having a couple of blurgh days. I am finding it so hard now to even eat. I think its because its been nearly 20 weeks of just thinking about food nearly all the time. What to eat thats ok to eat....when to eat.....what to snack on etc etc etc. Half the time I have no appetite anyway. I am just so thankful that I only have 2 1/2 weeks left at the most.


----------



## natsar1

sweet83 said:


> girls .. can you please let me know the normal blood sugar levels for fasting, 1 hour after meal and 2 hour after meals
> 
> my ranges are when i woke up (fasting)-90
> 2 hours after meal--117
> 
> please help me.. and is it required to do urine test strips for glucose?

Hi my fasting numbers are between 90-105 and 2hrs after between 105-120 think every1 is different. I use blood strips to test as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## sarahgx4

Hello my GD people=) I just got back from a eight day stay at the hospitsl due to uncontrolable bleeding. Talk about a nightmare. I started bleeding at home and once I arrived at hospital, they considered it as spotting and assured me that the baby was looking perfect on the monitor. It was my third day there they were really able to see how much blood I was losing, my hands and thighs were covered and all they claimed to be able to do was monitor the baby and as long as she's fine there's not much more they could do. I'm now on strict bedrest at home. My blood sugar levels have been out of control and really I cant exercise to bring it down. My doctor checked my cervix and discovered either 2 polyps or cysts on my cervix and can't fix that issue until after I deliver. Talk about scary. Here I thought having GD was as bad as it gets and boy was I wrong! I'm dilated to 2 and 30% effaced and now with the bleeding I'm super high risk=( This pregnancy has been extremely hard these past 5 weeks. My past three pregnancies were very uneventful. I can't wait to meet my little one though=) She's right at the 50 percentile which is one good thing that I have experienced this week, I think seeing your baby on the US screen makes you so happy regardless of how much pain you're experiencing or other issues you may be going through. I hope you're all doing well. I havent really had a chance to read any new threads! Feel free to fill me in=)


----------



## madmae

wow that's scary Sarah.....I am so pleased that you and little one are ok. Does the bleeding affect how and when you'll deliver?


----------



## sarahgx4

My doctor will do an amnio in two weeks to decide when I will be induced


----------



## marley79

I HAD MY BABY!!! YIPPEEEEE!!! I GOT MY VBAC!

Just brought her home so first chance to log on. I have a beautiful baby girl called Holly Grace. 7lb10z at 38+5. I was booked in for a c-section for this morning and yeah I avoided it - had her totally naturally!!!
Wasn't allowed induction but was given three stretch and sweeps. the first was on wed last week and started contracting that afternoon, then contractions went. Few on thurs then second sweep on friday and they started again - nearly went in friday night, got v. excited and then they stopped again. Few on saturday but not many then lots on sunday morning and went into delivery only to be told I was only 3cm and they weren't strong enough and would most likely not deliver before c-section and sent home - a very low moment. But they gave me another sweep before I went home. Ended going back in that night because my waters went but got sent home again as contractions weren't 'strong enough' but as waters gone they had to deliver within 24hours via c-section if I'd not gone into labour. So they brought me in on Monday morning at 9am for monitoring and to be taken up by tuesday for section. Well I ended up doing 90% of my labour on the monitoring ward in the room with all the other inductions. awkward as some women desperatly wanting to contract and their inductions to be successful and I'm there contracting with them getting thicker. I never really believed my contractions were going to carry on - so even though I knew I was in labour just never believed I was going to beat the c-section clock. They did no vaginal exams. I just had hubbie and doula helping me - i don't think the staff realised I was that progressed. Then all of a sudden I needed the loo and went on all fours and screamed I needed to push - this was 4.30 ish (my contractions began in earnest at 9am). My husband ran to get a midwife and I was told they were all busy on labour ward - funny they soon managed to find one, they examined me and I was told I was 6-7cm and the head was bearing down. they got me in a wheelchair and took me to delivery room - where the midwife ended up being one of my old best freinds from school (this was her first ever delivery as a graduate - v bizarre and wonderful). I delivered one hour later at 5.27pm on Monday. I'd survived my full labour on tens on the ward and pushed her out with gas and air. It was v. painful but I never realised or ever believed fully I wouldn't be taken off to theatre because of my previous section and all the doctors telling me that was what would probably happen.
Holly is beautiful - has had no problem with any sugars and I wasn't monitored at all in labour on a diabetic protocol - they didn't start that until i was in the delivery room, as like I said I was left - but that was the best thing for me in the end.
Moments after she born - the olympic torch went passed my hospital window as it was in my city. I was stood there with my little girl in my arms - watching it go by having had a blissful shower and feeling the BEST EVER! We gave her the middle name 'Grace' becasue after a GD pregnancy and being told I would never have a vaginal birth - the chances were so slim of delivering naturally at 38 weeks without any induction drugs - but I did - so that is Grace to me.
I love her she is beautiful and ladies after a hard horrid 9 months that feels like forever, the moment you have them in your arms you will feel like you can't even remember the hard days of GD so hang in there. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## izzy29

Oh Marley i am so pleased for you!!! Congratulations! Such a gorgeous name too. I came on here earlier to see if there were any updates from you and I hoped the lack of them meant something was happening or had happened for you. Well done!!!!


----------



## izzy29

Ps, did they do anything regarding your BS after Holly was born? Did they check them or just assume GD is gone and you stop all medication as soon as the baby is born? I have it in my head I am def having a section but I might push for the sweeps and see what happens, all depending on my growth scans off course. Dont fancy it if its nearly an 11lber like last time lol


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> Ps, did they do anything regarding your BS after Holly was born? Did they check them or just assume GD is gone and you stop all medication as soon as the baby is born? I have it in my head I am def having a section but I might push for the sweeps and see what happens, all depending on my growth scans off course. Dont fancy it if its nearly an 11lber like last time lol

Didn't test my sugars at all after and I can't be bothered. i might do in few days but was told stop taking meds as soon as she out and enjoy food. i had a lucozade straight after and was eating icecream that evening. having a curry tonight - will start thinking weight loss in few weeks - and enjoy time being! Holly's bloods were done 3 hours after the first feed and every three hours or if I wanted to feed earlier than 3hours I just buzzed a MW and they came and took them before I fed. they were fantastic but as I knew what the protocl was I also made sure it happned. They wanted to stop it after 12 hours and I reminded them it should be 24 - and so they did. All her sugars were around 3.2. her lowest was 2.4 (2 -is when they want you to feed quickly) below 2 concern and around 1 off for glucose drip. so she did great. she then had 24 hours of a temperature check every 3 hours. All ok so got go ahead for discharge :0)


----------



## mightyspu

Congratulations Marley,so pleased for you :)


----------



## madmae

Congrats...I am so, so thrilled for you. And she is gorgeous :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didnt want to start a new GD thread so I am hoping you ladies dont mind me asking the question here :flower:

I have just found out I am pregnant with #2 :happydance: I was diagnosed very late in my first pregnancy with GD (35ish weeks) because I had no risk factors - I managed to just about control it with diet until I was induced at 38 weeks. 

Anyway my daughter was born absolutely fine, weighing 6lb 7oz, no real sugar issues at birth, placenta was perfect and I didnt have excessive fluid.

Now already going into a second pregnancy - 1. At what point could GD kick in again 2. How were the 2nd, 3rd + timers dealt with in subsequent pregnancies? Did you have the GTT again etc? I am just dreading being labelled high risk and having a miserable induction again like last time. 

I still have no risk factors (like last time) and a part of me hopes maybe I will dodge it this time..........


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I didn't have GD with my first pregnancy. 

They tested me at 28 weeks with this pregnancy and came back positive for GD. 

I have heard they test sooner if you had GD in previous pregnancies.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I would rather monitor my sugars, it isnt that the GTT was a problem I am just fairly sure I would fail it regardless, my body is crap at processing sugar generally.

I guess because my little girl wasnt particularly big and there were none of the traits of GD it makes me wander if that was truly what was going on :shrug:


----------



## izzy29

Anyone tried diabetic ice cream? I just got some delivered with groceries. Should I not affect my levels? Wonder if I had some with peanuts would it be even better for my levels. Oh my mouth is nearly watering as I have been so so good but I am scared to have a treat in case I go off the rails lol!


----------



## madmae

AmeliePoulain said:


> I didnt want to start a new GD thread so I am hoping you ladies dont mind me asking the question here :flower:
> 
> I have just found out I am pregnant with #2 :happydance: I was diagnosed very late in my first pregnancy with GD (35ish weeks) because I had no risk factors - I managed to just about control it with diet until I was induced at 38 weeks.
> 
> Anyway my daughter was born absolutely fine, weighing 6lb 7oz, no real sugar issues at birth, placenta was perfect and I didnt have excessive fluid.
> 
> Now already going into a second pregnancy - 1. At what point could GD kick in again 2. How were the 2nd, 3rd + timers dealt with in subsequent pregnancies? Did you have the GTT again etc? I am just dreading being labelled high risk and having a miserable induction again like last time.
> 
> I still have no risk factors (like last time) and a part of me hopes maybe I will dodge it this time..........

Last time I was diagnosed at 27 weeks....this time they tested me at 16 weeks and I failed. I have had far more issues this time than last. Like any pregnancy no two gd pregnancies will be the same.


----------



## madmae

izzy29 said:


> Anyone tried diabetic ice cream? I just got some delivered with groceries. Should I not affect my levels? Wonder if I had some with peanuts would it be even better for my levels. Oh my mouth is nearly watering as I have been so so good but I am scared to have a treat in case I go off the rails lol!

I saw some diabetic ice cream in asda the other day and thought about getting some.....but I am lucky enough to be able to get away with eating a little of normal and it not affect my sugars to much. Does it taste the same as normal?


----------



## ameeann

I'm so glad I found this thread my doctor has genuinely terrified me!


She told me that because I have GD babies lungs won't have formed as quickly as they should, which means even at 37 weeks they might not be fully functional still . . . 

I asked her if it was possible to be induced rather than have a c section (if baby gets too big) a few weeks early and she said no, they'll just give you a c section on your due date!
she also think's that they might let me go in to labour naturally if they think baby is going to be under 10lbs (I asked, what, even at 9lb something and she said yes!)
Now I don't know about you, but theres is not a chance in hell that I would be able to deliver a baby of that size, I'm only ickle! she then went on to say they could give me an emergency c section . . . 

I would rather have a planned c section than an emergency one if essential, I don't want to risk a traumatic birth for baby! :(


so my question is, how many of you ladies have heard of people having their babies early because of GD and the babies being totally fine?


----------



## madmae

I had my last son at 38 weeks due to GD. He did end up in scbu but that was due to low sugars and nothing to do with breathing. 


How is your GD controlled as for my trust that affects when you're induced. Its 39 weeks diet controlled and 38 weeks drug controlled.


I do know that my trust have changed their protocols with GD and inductions but I don't know exactly what it is at the moment....I'll find out next week when I have my last scan and appt. But if I have read the paperwork properly then they give you steriods now so it sounds like my trust agree with yours.

My first son was 9lb 8 and I had him fine. He was actually easier to deliver than my 7 and 8lb babies. Don't dismiss it out of hand that you can deliver a big baby as you'll be surprised what you can do.


----------



## izzy29

madmae said:


> izzy29 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone tried diabetic ice cream? I just got some delivered with groceries. Should I not affect my levels? Wonder if I had some with peanuts would it be even better for my levels. Oh my mouth is nearly watering as I have been so so good but I am scared to have a treat in case I go off the rails lol!
> 
> I saw some diabetic ice cream in asda the other day and thought about getting some.....but I am lucky enough to be able to get away with eating a little of normal and it not affect my sugars to much. Does it taste the same as normal?Click to expand...

That's where I got it. I wasn't too sure about it at the start but it hit the spot. Mixed in some peanuts and had it as my treat. I didn't test yesterday but I am sure it was grand. 

Last time I went to see my endo they took my meter and uploaded all my readings. They hadn't done that the first time and in between I had let my husband have a go checking his sugars, thankfully they were all ok so didn't have any bizarre readings. I ordered myself another meter so I can try out different foods not sonrestrictive without being constantly monitored and panicking although all the readings I get are usually ok but it might get tougher to control the further along I am. It's more the fastings I want to get right. Some days it's under 5, others just over so I want to work out how to get it under maybe by exercising and getting it lower before bed or then again in morn before I check. I have 2 weeks between apt, checking every other day so I have 7 days of perfect results to get before they up my meds or put me on insulin.


----------



## LarLar

Hey i'm 18 and pregnant with my first. No one in my family has diabetes or has had gestational diabetes during a pregnancy that i know of.

I'm not fully sure if i have it yet, but every urine sample i've taken has had glucose in it, my last blood test showed glucose in it and i end up having to do two fastin urine samples and a fastin blood sample, and my urine samples still had glucose in them. I have an appointment with my midwife next week again to find out the results of the most recent blood tests. I've been told to lay off sugar and i've really been trying my best since as she was really stern and basically told me not to just try lay off it.. but to lay off it. 

I don't know much about GD but the thought of growth issues ect really scare me. Does this mean i'm borderline diabetic?.. :flow: xx


----------



## sweet83

Girls... do you check for blood sugar levels 1 hour or 2 hours after eating?

my doc has told me to check after 2 hours after meals


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

I do 2 hrs.


----------



## madmae

sweet83 said:


> Girls... do you check for blood sugar levels 1 hour or 2 hours after eating?
> 
> my doc has told me to check after 2 hours after meals

I do 1 hour


----------



## madmae

LarLar said:


> Hey i'm 18 and pregnant with my first. No one in my family has diabetes or has had gestational diabetes during a pregnancy that i know of.
> 
> I'm not fully sure if i have it yet, but every urine sample i've taken has had glucose in it, my last blood test showed glucose in it and i end up having to do two fastin urine samples and a fastin blood sample, and my urine samples still had glucose in them. I have an appointment with my midwife next week again to find out the results of the most recent blood tests. I've been told to lay off sugar and i've really been trying my best since as she was really stern and basically told me not to just try lay off it.. but to lay off it.
> 
> I don't know much about GD but the thought of growth issues ect really scare me. Does this mean i'm borderline diabetic?.. :flow: xx

As well as laying off the sugar you need to cut down on the carbs.....you need some but you do need to limit them and when you eat them try to eat them with protein.

I'm afraid we can't really answer your question as to whether you're diabetic.....thats what the tests are for.....but I can say don't be scared if you have GD you can control it and if you control it there really shouldn't be much of a growth issue.


----------



## LarLar

madmae said:


> As well as laying off the sugar you need to cut down on the carbs.....you need some but you do need to limit them and when you eat them try to eat them with protein.
> 
> I'm afraid we can't really answer your question as to whether you're diabetic.....thats what the tests are for.....but I can say don't be scared if you have GD you can control it and if you control it there really shouldn't be much of a growth issue.

Thankyou i really appreciate the reply. I'm not sure how much to limit my sugar or carbs to.. the midwife didn't tell me much or give me any info on it other than it can effect LO's growth, anything i know i've read online.

:flow: xx


----------



## Rikki

I'm not happy :(

Saw the diabetic consultant yesterday. There were 3 of them actually - one of them wasn't there to start off with. The others looked at my blood results - said they were quite happy with them. All were between 4 and 6 apart from maybe 1 or 2 when I had tested within 2 hours of eating (I'm supposed to test at least 2 hours after eating). Then the 3rd doctor came in and decided that my levels were too high in the mornings and now I have to do an insulin injection once a day as well as taking Metformin twice a day!

TBH 90% of my blood sugar levels have been within the 4-6 range, so I can't really understand this. Even the diabetic nurse seemed to be a bit flummoxed. Enough to reduce the amount of insulin the consultant told me to take. And I saw my midwife today and she didn't understand either.

I know they are being overly cautious but I'm not happy at all :(


----------



## tracy143

Congrats Marley!! I am so happy for you :happydance:

I got my induction date finally- July 5th at 8:30am. The thing is, when I went for my NST a week or so ago, there was another doctor in labor and delivery who said if I came in on July 4th she would induce me then. The reason why she said this is because my doctor really likes doing c-sections and gives "light inductions" that end up failing so he can do a section anyway. What do you ladies think? Should I go in on the 4th and have her do the induction and then go in on the 5th for my doctor's induction? I feel slightly guilty for going behind his back to have this other doctor induce me first but I really don't want a section.


----------



## madmae

I'd go in on the the 4th Tracy.....you have to do whats best for you and thats surely giving your body a chance to do what it should do rather than what a doctor wants


----------



## madmae

Rikki said:


> I'm not happy :(
> 
> Saw the diabetic consultant yesterday. There were 3 of them actually - one of them wasn't there to start off with. The others looked at my blood results - said they were quite happy with them. All were between 4 and 6 apart from maybe 1 or 2 when I had tested within 2 hours of eating (I'm supposed to test at least 2 hours after eating). Then the 3rd doctor came in and decided that my levels were too high in the mornings and now I have to do an insulin injection once a day as well as taking Metformin twice a day!
> 
> TBH 90% of my blood sugar levels have been within the 4-6 range, so I can't really understand this. Even the diabetic nurse seemed to be a bit flummoxed. Enough to reduce the amount of insulin the consultant told me to take. And I saw my midwife today and she didn't understand either.
> 
> I know they are being overly cautious but I'm not happy at all :(


I don't blame you not being happy....I wouldn't be if it had happened to me.


----------



## LarLar

What clothes sizes are you ladies buying for your little ones? 

I have lots of newborn clothes that i'm afraid will go to waste now as my midwifes scared it into me about the possibility of a big baby.. i'm not sure whether to change them all to 0-3months before the money back/ exchange guarantee is up or not. 

Thanks :flow: xx


----------



## izzy29

I had a nearly 11lber and up to 1 month from next was perfect, although she did drop 1lb before we left hosp


----------



## madmae

LarLar said:


> What clothes sizes are you ladies buying for your little ones?
> 
> I have lots of newborn clothes that i'm afraid will go to waste now as my midwifes scared it into me about the possibility of a big baby.. i'm not sure whether to change them all to 0-3months before the money back/ exchange guarantee is up or not.
> 
> Thanks :flow: xx

I am taking both newborn and 0-3.....I didn't have newborn originally when I had my last one...he was 7lb 9 but he lost 1lb and the 0-3 were massive on him...so this time bases are covered.

Larlar will you be having your baby early?


----------



## madmae

I had my last ante natal at the local hospital today....from now on I am strictly with the general hospital. My FH is now measuring at 40 cm which has gone up to 4 weeks ahead.....last time it was only 2 weeks ahead....no wonder I am uncomfortable. Baby is still breech so can't wait until I see the consultant on thursday to find out what the plan of action is....but as of today I am only 2 weeks away from having my baby.


----------



## LarLar

madmae said:


> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> What clothes sizes are you ladies buying for your little ones?
> 
> I have lots of newborn clothes that i'm afraid will go to waste now as my midwifes scared it into me about the possibility of a big baby.. i'm not sure whether to change them all to 0-3months before the money back/ exchange guarantee is up or not.
> 
> Thanks :flow: xx
> 
> I am taking both newborn and 0-3.....I didn't have newborn originally when I had my last one...he was 7lb 9 but he lost 1lb and the 0-3 were massive on him...so this time bases are covered.
> 
> Larlar will you be having your baby early?Click to expand...

Ah i just thought well even if i have an 8lb baby there won't be any point in getting newborn stuff as it only does up til 9lbs?

and i'm not sure yet i'll find out more on Tuesday. :flow: xx


----------



## Bats11

Hi ladies,

I had my baby girl on thursday the 21st at 3:31am, she is 7lbs5oz, 50cm long & 33.5cm head circumference, just perfect!

Her sugars were perfect, my colostrum came with no delay, she's breastfeeding like a champ!

This was by far the best birth experience ever!

Goodluck to you all & i really hope everyone experiences a wonderful birth xx


----------



## ameeann

Madmae - Good Luck hunny! :D
Bats11 - Congratulation lovely! :D were you induced?

when did you ladies find out if you were having your babies early or not??

my doctors are leaving me in the lurch and are taking the "wait and see" approach, which I'm not comfortable with AT ALL . . . I like to plan!

Belly is measuring 5 weeks a head and babies belly is in the 95th centile and the rest of him the 90th! so theres no doubt he's going to be big, they told me at 30 weeks he's around 4.5lbs :/ do you ladies remember what you're lil ones weighted at 30 wks?


----------



## madmae

Bats11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had my baby girl on thursday the 21st at 3:31am, she is 7lbs5oz, 50cm long & 33.5cm head circumference, just perfect!
> 
> Her sugars were perfect, my colostrum came with no delay, she's breastfeeding like a champ!
> 
> This was by far the best birth experience ever!
> 
> Goodluck to you all & i really hope everyone experiences a wonderful birth xx

Congrats that's brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## madmae

ameeann said:


> Madmae - Good Luck hunny! :D
> Bats11 - Congratulation lovely! :D were you induced?
> 
> when did you ladies find out if you were having your babies early or not??
> 
> my doctors are leaving me in the lurch and are taking the "wait and see" approach, which I'm not comfortable with AT ALL . . . I like to plan!
> 
> Belly is measuring 5 weeks a head and babies belly is in the 95th centile and the rest of him the 90th! so theres no doubt he's going to be big, they told me at 30 weeks he's around 4.5lbs :/ do you ladies remember what you're lil ones weighted at 30 wks?


They told me as soon as I was diagnosed with GD what the time scale for delivery would be. I would push your doc for answers even if its just we'll discuss it at 36 weeks as its just not fair on you to not know.

At my 32 week scan my baby weighed about 4.1lbs


----------



## madmae

LarLar said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> What clothes sizes are you ladies buying for your little ones?
> 
> I have lots of newborn clothes that i'm afraid will go to waste now as my midwifes scared it into me about the possibility of a big baby.. i'm not sure whether to change them all to 0-3months before the money back/ exchange guarantee is up or not.
> 
> Thanks :flow: xx
> 
> I am taking both newborn and 0-3.....I didn't have newborn originally when I had my last one...he was 7lb 9 but he lost 1lb and the 0-3 were massive on him...so this time bases are covered.
> 
> Larlar will you be having your baby early?Click to expand...
> 
> Ah i just thought well even if i have an 8lb baby there won't be any point in getting newborn stuff as it only does up til 9lbs?
> 
> and i'm not sure yet i'll find out more on Tuesday. :flow: xxClick to expand...


Babies often lose weight after birth so it might just be worth having a few smaller ones just in case.


----------



## ameeann

madmae said:


> ameeann said:
> 
> 
> Madmae - Good Luck hunny! :D
> Bats11 - Congratulation lovely! :D were you induced?
> 
> when did you ladies find out if you were having your babies early or not??
> 
> my doctors are leaving me in the lurch and are taking the "wait and see" approach, which I'm not comfortable with AT ALL . . . I like to plan!
> 
> Belly is measuring 5 weeks a head and babies belly is in the 95th centile and the rest of him the 90th! so theres no doubt he's going to be big, they told me at 30 weeks he's around 4.5lbs :/ do you ladies remember what you're lil ones weighted at 30 wks?
> 
> 
> They told me as soon as I was diagnosed with GD what the time scale for delivery would be. I would push your doc for answers even if its just we'll discuss it at 36 weeks as its just not fair on you to not know.
> 
> At my 32 week scan my baby weighed about 4.1lbsClick to expand...


thanks for your reply :)
I'm sick of being messed about with this hospital, they're getting a massive letter of complaint once we've had this baby, it's not right that other mums will have to go through all the crap I've had too! grrrr!!!

they didn't diagnose me til 28 week's and I didn't get put on metformin 'til 5 days a go :/ hopefully at my next appointment at 32 week's babies weight should have evened out a bit!! and my Glucose levels too! I'll deffo be pushing my consultant for some sort of answers ... wait and see doesn't cut it with a first time nervous preggy lady! how do they not understand this! lol

and eeek, sounds like mine is going to be a lil bruiser! :/ lol!!

thanks again hun, I'm glad I found this thread, it's answering a lot of questions! :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

Ameean, DS2 was measuring high before he was born and he was probably less than 9lbs, its not a dead cert that you'll have a huge baby, especially as you are now under control. Most GD cases are spotted around 28 weeks because that's when they tend to test. So its not too late for you :)

Got my results from my glucose test and I am no longer diabetic! Woooo!


----------



## madmae

mightyspu said:


> Ameean, DS2 was measuring high before he was born and he was probably less than 9lbs, its not a dead cert that you'll have a huge baby, especially as you are now under control. Most GD cases are spotted around 28 weeks because that's when they tend to test. So its not too late for you :)
> 
> Got my results from my glucose test and I am no longer diabetic! Woooo!

Thats fab news......you're free lol


----------



## madmae

ameeann said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ameeann said:
> 
> 
> Madmae - Good Luck hunny! :D
> Bats11 - Congratulation lovely! :D were you induced?
> 
> when did you ladies find out if you were having your babies early or not??
> 
> my doctors are leaving me in the lurch and are taking the "wait and see" approach, which I'm not comfortable with AT ALL . . . I like to plan!
> 
> Belly is measuring 5 weeks a head and babies belly is in the 95th centile and the rest of him the 90th! so theres no doubt he's going to be big, they told me at 30 weeks he's around 4.5lbs :/ do you ladies remember what you're lil ones weighted at 30 wks?
> 
> 
> They told me as soon as I was diagnosed with GD what the time scale for delivery would be. I would push your doc for answers even if its just we'll discuss it at 36 weeks as its just not fair on you to not know.
> 
> At my 32 week scan my baby weighed about 4.1lbsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for your reply :)
> I'm sick of being messed about with this hospital, they're getting a massive letter of complaint once we've had this baby, it's not right that other mums will have to go through all the crap I've had too! grrrr!!!
> 
> they didn't diagnose me til 28 week's and I didn't get put on metformin 'til 5 days a go :/ hopefully at my next appointment at 32 week's babies weight should have evened out a bit!! and my Glucose levels too! I'll deffo be pushing my consultant for some sort of answers ... wait and see doesn't cut it with a first time nervous preggy lady! how do they not understand this! lol
> 
> and eeek, sounds like mine is going to be a lil bruiser! :/ lol!!
> 
> thanks again hun, I'm glad I found this thread, it's answering a lot of questions! :flower:Click to expand...

28 weeks is the normal time to test for GD if its not been diagnosed before. They'll also try and control by diet as well first before they use drugs. I know when you're the one dealing with it its not easy but from the point of view of what they've done so far it sounds routine. The lack of info they've given you is a different matter but then we don't know if they will just discuss this with you at your next appt. 

I was told that I'd get my induction date at 32 weeks.....but because he's breech and they want to try an ECV which can send you into labour or end up needing an c section so they won't book me in for the induction until after they try the ECV. I am disappointed but pregnancy is one of those things where everything can change so quickly that I think its best to be prepared to be totally flexible. 

I guess I am more relaxed with this being baby number 6 and my 2nd confirmed GD pregnancy. I do remember what it was like when I was pregnant with my first and I guess if I had to deal with GD as well it would have made me a nervous wreck.

As for the size of baby.....well there are lots of threads where they highlight just how far out the growth scans can be regarding weight etc. So try not to get to hung up on that at the moment. And if you can control your sugars you should have a normal size baby and not a bruiser. Really what I am trying to say is please try not to get to stressed out.....try and enjoy your pregnancy....it will fly by so quickly....I remember a few weeks backs being jealous of all the other lovely ladies on this thread getting to have their babies and my little fella will be here in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## izzy29

mightyspu said:


> Ameean, DS2 was measuring high before he was born and he was probably less than 9lbs, its not a dead cert that you'll have a huge baby, especially as you are now under control. Most GD cases are spotted around 28 weeks because that's when they tend to test. So its not too late for you :)
> 
> Got my results from my glucose test and I am no longer diabetic! Woooo!

Well done! Do they use different ranges for the glucose test after u have had the baby?


----------



## mightyspu

izzy29 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Ameean, DS2 was measuring high before he was born and he was probably less than 9lbs, its not a dead cert that you'll have a huge baby, especially as you are now under control. Most GD cases are spotted around 28 weeks because that's when they tend to test. So its not too late for you :)
> 
> Got my results from my glucose test and I am no longer diabetic! Woooo!
> 
> Well done! Do they use different ranges for the glucose test after u have had the baby?Click to expand...

 Nope :) same ones as regular people.


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Ameean, DS2 was measuring high before he was born and he was probably less than 9lbs, its not a dead cert that you'll have a huge baby, especially as you are now under control. Most GD cases are spotted around 28 weeks because that's when they tend to test. So its not too late for you :)
> 
> Got my results from my glucose test and I am no longer diabetic! Woooo!

great news!!!!

would echo not to worry - my eldest daughter wasn't picked up i had gd until 34 weeks and she was born via c-section beacuse she was "off the chart" size wise according to the scans - and she was 7lb13 hardly a whopper! My second little girl - diagnosed at 12 weeks and on metfromin all the way through - good control and born at saem gestation (well one day out). her gowth was 50% on scans and was born 7lb01 oz - so really not much difference and yet scan wise predicted huge difference. one pregnancy great control other terrible and no big difference in baby size.


----------



## marley79

mightypsy - did they do gttt and did hospital do or Gp. I've been told hosp won't do now and gp surgery has to do it but GP has said tehy don't have facilites to do gtt due to waiting involved and being still so will only do a fasting suagr and arrange gtt if you fail that. but i want to have gtt and know it has defo gone. can't afford to go private but its bit rubbish if they don't do. They did it last year at hosp but appreantly my trust have changed rules (saving money the pain in the bums!)


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> Congrats Marley!! I am so happy for you :happydance:
> 
> I got my induction date finally- July 5th at 8:30am. The thing is, when I went for my NST a week or so ago, there was another doctor in labor and delivery who said if I came in on July 4th she would induce me then. The reason why she said this is because my doctor really likes doing c-sections and gives "light inductions" that end up failing so he can do a section anyway. What do you ladies think? Should I go in on the 4th and have her do the induction and then go in on the 5th for my doctor's induction? I feel slightly guilty for going behind his back to have this other doctor induce me first but I really don't want a section.

defo defo defo go for light induction first. never make a decision based on not wanting to offend doctor. I've found out since having Holly that my doctor who did my first section beleives c-section is safer than normal birth and pushed me more down that road than I beleive I needed to go down first time. I nearly changed my mind morning of section and felt wanted to try normal birth despite her predicted big size - i think it was my own itnution telling me it would be ok but i didn't want to make a fuss or offend advice of doctor and went ahead and I struggled with that decision. of course c-sections are wonderful things - when there is sa need they are fab and babies born by them are just as wonderful but if its safe to do so its always worth trying a gentle method beforehand to have vaginal birth if that's what you want. I pushed for three stretch and sweeps in close succession to get my vaginal birth and it worked. good luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marley79

Bats11 said:
 

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had my baby girl on thursday the 21st at 3:31am, she is 7lbs5oz, 50cm long & 33.5cm head circumference, just perfect!
> 
> Her sugars were perfect, my colostrum came with no delay, she's breastfeeding like a champ!
> 
> This was by far the best birth experience ever!
> 
> Goodluck to you all & i really hope everyone experiences a wonderful birth xx

Great news. well done. I had my little girl on the 18th - my birth story is couple pages back if you interested. I remember we were due a day apart - so had wondered if thing shad happened for you too. So pleased for you and give your little one a cuddle from me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mightyspu

marley79 said:


> mightypsy - did they do gttt and did hospital do or Gp. I've been told hosp won't do now and gp surgery has to do it but GP has said tehy don't have facilites to do gtt due to waiting involved and being still so will only do a fasting suagr and arrange gtt if you fail that. but i want to have gtt and know it has defo gone. can't afford to go private but its bit rubbish if they don't do. They did it last year at hosp but appreantly my trust have changed rules (saving money the pain in the bums!)

It was just a fasting, blood glucose test at my GP on week 5, to pick up the result at the 6 week check. Was told to have a normal, non GD breakfast and then not eat for 2 hours. If you want a GTT, why not have a carb heavy breakfast, fast for 2 hours and then test your blood? That was my GTT.


----------



## izzy29

My levels have been doing strange things recently. All still within range, sometimes just about but I had been doing really well at keeping them towards the lower end of the range. I checked tonight after dinner and it was 6.3, went on my treadmill for 20 mins and just checked there now again, 1.5hrs after and it's still 6.3. I try to get in in the low 4's before I go to bed so I know (well usually) that it will be ok in the morn for my fasting level. Exercise usually brings my levels down. Also this morn I checked my fasting, went on treadmill for 15 mins and level still the same after. Exercise was my solution there for a while. Didn't do any exercise after lunch and my levels were lower then during the week when I would usually have gone for a walk. Sugars seem to have a mind of their own, well mine anyway. Maybe the doc is right and I will be on Insulin by the end!


----------



## sarahgx4

Hey everyone! So bedrest and gestational diabetes are not a good combination, especially when it's diet and exercise controlled. Any ideas on how I can bring my sugars down while nonstop laying on my back/side?


----------



## madmae

The only thing I can suggest is a lot of protein with everything you eat


----------



## sweet83

girls.. I had my after dinner BS 95 and today morning BS was 121.. I did not eat anything late night..what could be the reason.. i am controlling only with diet ..please help girls


----------



## madmae

It could be Dawn Phenomenon

https://www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/articles/diabetes-definitions/dawn_phenomenon/


----------



## Bats11

ameeann said:


> Madmae - Good Luck hunny! :D
> Bats11 - Congratulation lovely! :D were you induced?
> 
> when did you ladies find out if you were having your babies early or not??
> 
> my doctors are leaving me in the lurch and are taking the "wait and see" approach, which I'm not comfortable with AT ALL . . . I like to plan!
> 
> Belly is measuring 5 weeks a head and babies belly is in the 95th centile and the rest of him the 90th! so theres no doubt he's going to be big, they told me at 30 weeks he's around 4.5lbs :/ do you ladies remember what you're lil ones weighted at 30 wks?

No i wasnt induced, all just happened on its own, i was 39wks!


----------



## Bats11

madmae said:


> The only thing I can suggest is a lot of protein with everything you eat

Yes ladies i agree with madmae :thumbup:


----------



## tracy143

Ladies, thank you for the advice. I think I will go in on July 4th for the other doctor's induction. Hopefully, that will get me ready for the induction on July 5th. I had another appointment today. My doc mentioned that he thinks I should be able to deliver vaginally but will have to wait and see until Friday's growth scan. I am so nervous... Also, last Wednesday I weighed 222 lbs and today (Monday) I weighed 225 lbs? How is that possible? I gained 3 pounds in 5 days!? My numbers are starting to increase again but since I only have about a week to go I doubt my doctor will put me on anything else. I am already taking 2000mg of Metformin a day, which I believe is the max dose. Ah well... 

Grats on your sweet baby Bats! I can't wait to hold my little girl in my arms as well :happydance:


----------



## madmae

Could it be water Tracy....I know I am retaining a lot of water....my legs are as swollen as anything these days.

We might have our babies within a few days of each other....I'll find out in a couple of days. I've had a dodgy tummy these last few days and its led to some contractions.....but I'm not sure if my tummy is dodgy because of the contractions and nature doing its clearing out thing or if I have the contractions cos I have a dodgy tummy. The BH's were so painful and regular yesterday I nearly called the hospital....but they if course stopped.


----------



## marley79

Bats11 said:


> ameeann said:
> 
> 
> Madmae - Good Luck hunny! :D
> Bats11 - Congratulation lovely! :D were you induced?
> 
> when did you ladies find out if you were having your babies early or not??
> 
> my doctors are leaving me in the lurch and are taking the "wait and see" approach, which I'm not comfortable with AT ALL . . . I like to plan!
> 
> Belly is measuring 5 weeks a head and babies belly is in the 95th centile and the rest of him the 90th! so theres no doubt he's going to be big, they told me at 30 weeks he's around 4.5lbs :/ do you ladies remember what you're lil ones weighted at 30 wks?
> 
> No i wasnt induced, all just happened on its own, i was 39wks!Click to expand...

Well done to your little one for getting a shifty on - that's great. i was 38+5 so I was really glad we amended my plan to let me go to 39 weeks (obviously this was because my control was good and I know others aren't as lucky). I managed to avoid insulin just lots of yuky metformin. hope this gives others hope that babies can turn up from 37 weeks and hopefully induction sections can be avoided but if needed it's not end of world - lots of women I met on wards afterwards who'd had lovely quick inductions and even when more protracted - main thing is they do eventually come. xxxx


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> Ladies, thank you for the advice. I think I will go in on July 4th for the other doctor's induction. Hopefully, that will get me ready for the induction on July 5th. I had another appointment today. My doc mentioned that he thinks I should be able to deliver vaginally but will have to wait and see until Friday's growth scan. I am so nervous... Also, last Wednesday I weighed 222 lbs and today (Monday) I weighed 225 lbs? How is that possible? I gained 3 pounds in 5 days!? My numbers are starting to increase again but since I only have about a week to go I doubt my doctor will put me on anything else. I am already taking 2000mg of Metformin a day, which I believe is the max dose. Ah well...
> 
> Grats on your sweet baby Bats! I can't wait to hold my little girl in my arms as well :happydance:

Great decision tracy. about the weight - one week I put on 6lbs and they decided it was all fluid!!! I couldn't beleive that was possible but I do know. All the fluid that was spread out over my body has now dropped to my legs (as there is no baby now preventing it from moving down). My legs are seriously swollen, more than pregnancy and the amount of times my waters went in labour was unbelivable - they kept coming and coming and they still had to break the hind water just before she came - so it is possible to put that much fluid on.

If it makes you feel better - your Gd journey has been similar to mine. i too was on max 2000mg metfromin - for the last couple months and my sugars were fine in labour and holly's were fab after too. It's not long now - i know it feels longer wait at the end but you are so nearly there. I feel very positive you will get your vaginal birth. I would advise eating regularly if allowed in labour - good Gd snacks and getting your birthing partners to check your bloods every hour and maintain between 4 and 7. I was told I would not be allowed any food or drink in labour in case I needed a section but because they put me on the induction ward and delivery was busy i didn't really get monitored or checked but this worked really well. It meant I could keep eating and making sure my augars and energy levels were good. i spoke to a few mws who beleive thias helped my uterus have good energy to contract well. However, of course you must be guided by your team and what they think as they know your indiviual situation - I'm defo no doctor lol! but just wanted to give you some tips from my own experience. xxx


----------



## izzy29

Hey girls, had my 28 week growth scan yest and baby is weighing 2lb 11 so smaller than dd so hopefully not heading for over 10lb this time. Also found out we are team pink!!!!!!!
Back to endocrine clinic tomorrow, was so nice being About baby and not me for a while. I also have to transfer over to the diabetic clinic in the maternity unit rather than separate diabetic clinic which makes sense but it was maternity that referred me over in the first place. At least now I will get a growth scan at every diabetic apt.


----------



## izzy29

I was up at endo apt today. All my levels are fine and have been. I had + glucose in my urine, how can that be if all my levels are good? I am not convinced it was my pee she checked lol


----------



## LarLar

So after going back to my midwife yesterday gave her a urine sample.. yet again glucose shows up.

She then tells me my last fastin blood tests came back as 'unacceptable' and that she'd need to phone the labs and ask why. Turns out she used the wrong colour of vacuate tube or something along those lines and that i'd need to get more blood took.

She wrote down my number on the sample and hopefully i'll get a call within the next couple of days if not i'm back in a week anyway.

Such a carry on :( as i've had glucose in my urine and blood since pretty much 14weeks. I'm still trying to avoid sugar like she said to, but it's hard as i have no idea what foods to avoid and what foods are fine. :flow: xx


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

As expected, same as last week ... still 2cm and 60% effaced and -2 station.

Being dilated means nothing...I bet I will last till 39-40 weeks. That's okay with me though ... the brain isn't fully formed and matured till 39 weeks. I'd rather have a healthy muffin than an early muffin :)


----------



## madmae

Well I have had a couple of fun filled days. On monday I started to feel ill.....diarrhoea and feeling nauseous and some contractions. I wasn't sure if I was having them becuase I had a tummy upset or if I felt ill as I was having contractions and my body was clearing itself out. Well they petered out and all was fine by evening. Tuesday mid morning the diarrhoea started again as did the contractions but they weren't to bad. By 1pm they were really quite hard and I was timing them. I tried changing positions and when at 3pm they hit every 3-4 minutes I called the hospital. They advised me to go in what with him being breech and all the other problems. They said if I couldn't get someone to take me (car at garage having MOT) to call an ambulance. So off Mum and I set....dh was following once he got the car. We get there and the midwife admitted she had had second thoughts on me going up by car after we spoke and really wanted me to go via ambulance. They stuck me on the monitor and the contractions were measuring at 99+ on the toco and coming every 3 mins. My bp was up and both Finley and I were tachycardic. They get a doc and consulatnt in to check the position of Finley and amazingly he's turned himself from breech to head down....I swear he was still breech in the morning. My urine showed leukocytes so they concluded that I had an infection. They gave me a strong anti biotic and some painkillers....gave it an hr and then put me back on the monitor......normal hb for us both....some contractions but only measuring in the 60's and falling and very irregular. So we finally got sent home with a course of anti biotics and the promise to take paracetamol every 4 hrs.

Today we are fine....a few bh's but I can barely feel them. Finley is really kicking more now which is lovely to feel.

I am at the hospital tomo for my final growth scan and induction date....I really can't wait. Only a few more days of injecting and testing.


----------



## tracy143

I am glad they caught the infection in time! Also glad LO has decided to turn himself around :)


----------



## madmae

Thanks Tracy.....I can't believe how much I am being kicked now. He never really moved that much when breech but last night he was going for it for hours. My eldest girls were watching my belly.....they thought it was disgusting but couldn't look away.....it really was quite funny......but so lovely to feel.

I have my last growth scan soon.....we get to see how big he actually is. Even the midwives on tuesday commented how big a bump I had for a 36 weeker.....I am hoping its more water than baby. I have a feeling that when these waters go there's gonna be a tidal wave happening. If the midwife has to break them she might need waders.


----------



## ameeann

madmae - wow! so glad you and bubs are doing okay and that they caught the infection!!! do they not measure your water levels at your growth scans?


----------



## madmae

Thanks its funny how you don't realise how bad you felt until you start to feel better....yes they do measure the waters at the scan.....last scan it was off the scale....its just since then I have literally exploded. I measured my belly round and its 53 inches. I have to wear dresses with my trousers now as even my long tops are to short at the front and my over the bump jeans just physically don't go over. I have with all my pregnancies had a lot of water but this one is taking the pee somewhat. I remember when they broke my waters with number 1.....I was off my head on pethadine and when they did it there was so much water I then proceded to tell everyone I was having a n'otter.....or if you weren't in my little world an otter.


----------



## madmae

Well I've had an interesting day. Scan showed I have even more water so am now diagnosed with Polyhdyramnios. I was hoping that the waters would be the reason I am so big but it appears Finley is a porker. I had a trainee doing the scan. He was measuring his belly and in panic he turned to the sonographer and said...why hasn't it given me a date...she looked and said....because its off the scale. And his head was the same. The we went to see the diabetes team....they're very pleased with my control and I am allowed to cut back on some of my testing. Then they decided to book my induction. I am 38 weeks on friday the 6th....except they don't induce high risks on a friday....so the consultant comes in and they look at doing it on thursday and nope no space for me. So the consultant says we'll book her in on friday and they'll just have to come kill me. He even put in my notes to try and break my waters before they use propess as they want me to deliver on friday if possible. So then they decide to do my bp....and sods law it was up...so I ended up in AAU being monitored for a while. When we left mum and I went to lunch and something I had read suddenly triggered a memory. The olympic torch is going to be going through colchester on the 6th now colchester is where the hospital is....its going to be there at about 7.28 am at the roundabout we have to use to turn off to get to the hospital.....guess what time we would be at the roundabout.....yup just about then. I am the first induction of the day so I have to be there at 8. So we are looking at having to call the hospital at 6.30 am to check on the bed situation and possibly leaving then just to avoid the torch and all the cars and buses etc that go with it.....it'll also be rush hr so a bit of a nightmare really......but at least in 8 days were going to be evicting the little chunk.....unless of course my bp check on monday shows up something.


----------



## riffkins

Hi ladies,

Am currently 29+1 weeks (first pregnancy), and I was diagnosed with borderline GD about 2 weeks ago (Fasting level normal, 2 hr level 7.8 mmol/L). I have a weak-ish family history (both grandmothers had type 2), but I think I was mostly tested on the basis of ethnicity. My BMI is also not great, and I am guessing that didn't help. 

I've been lurking here ever since, gained lots of helpful tips on how to manage. I am diet controlled at the moment - hoping and praying it stays that way throughout. Right now I could really use some support (translated: I think I need a short rant. I promise I won't make a habit of it).

[begin rant]

I think I've used the "borderline" tag to perpetuate my denial about the diagnosis. I know it's just how it is, and I didn't necessarily do anything to make it happen, but I just don't WANT to have GD. I don't want to have to monitor my stinking glucose, I don't want to have to worry about having a massive baby, or being induced before my tiny one is ready to be born. This being a first pregnancy makes it that much harder.

I just got my first high reading (8.0) because I decided to have a cup of coffee (with milk) with my lunch. Waaah! Something so simple has just pushed me over the edge and now the diagnosis seems a lot more real.

[end rant]

Sorry to join the thread in a bit of a down moment.


----------



## madmae

Hey riffkins....welcome to the thread. I think each and every one of us has felt how you felt....its a normal reaction....GD is shit....no two ways about it. But you will get used to it and it'll become routine to test and inject if thats what you need. And at least you know now and can do what is needed to protect and nuture your little one. So rant away cos thats what this thread is fab for and know we'll be here for you :hugs:


----------



## riffkins

Thanks madmae for the kind, supportive words.

I think this is all a bit harder for me as all my family is half a world away. I am an aussie - moved to the uk about 3.5 years ago. I have a few friends but unfortunately few people I can rely on which makes the whole pregnancy thing that much more daunting. I'm sure it will all get easier with time but I really appreciate having this thread as a support in the meantime.

Not long to go now, madmae! Hope you manage to make it to the hospital without too much drama - that would just be an added stress for you (if you're anything like me anyway!), and that it all goes well for you and the little man.


----------



## marley79

madmae - just a little feeling but maybe baby will come that friday - holly was born the day the torch went through my city and I watched it go by just after delivey. I know the whole traffic situ is a nightmare - my doula (who had gone home to shower - nearly didn't make it back because of the flaming traffic because of it) but I think it maybe a sign. fingers crossed for you - you are so close now, I'm excited for you x


----------



## madmae

Thanks Marley....when I twigged about the torch I remember you saying about it for you.

riffkins I found this thread and the lovely ladies on it invaluable as people really don't understand GD.....most people think oh just cut out the sugar.....if only it were that easy to deal with. Then there's the added stress that its not just your well being your accountable for.


----------



## tracy143

Madmae, I hope it's not too stressful for you that day but wow, I would love to have that happen to me. I love the Olympics and what a fab story you will be able to tell Finley one day. I am so excited for you! 

My growth scan is tomorrow. I am so nervous. I don't think I am too big but who knows... I have only gained 34 lbs with this baby which is a LOT smaller than my other two (68lbs and 63lbs). I'll let you lovely ladies know how big my little girl is measuring tomorrow.


----------



## ameeann

Madmae - WOW!! I go away for a day and come back to you having baby soon! :D eee exciting times!!!! and stupid olympic torch, my friend is due her baby on the first day of the olympics and she lives right round the corner from the stadium . . . terrified is not the word! haha
have they estimated how much baby finley will weigh??


Riffkins - I can completely sympathise with the whole denial thing, but madmae is right, it does get easier, you get to a point where you don't stress about it as much, especially when you know you're in control (as much as you can be anyway)
I was you, just like 3 weeks a go! hehe :D
where in the UK did you move to??


----------



## madmae

His estimated weight now is 8lb7 so I guess it depends how much he puts on in a week.....I believe the average is 1/2lb so I guess if the scan is right I am looking at another 9+ baby. I have to admit I am disappointed a bit. With Noah my sugars weren't really under control at all and he was 7lb9 and no worries about water etc......but with Finley my control has been so much better and he is bigger and all that water.....though logically I know some babies are just destined to be bigger....I think I am just finding things to worry about now I am close to the end. The lack of sleep really isn't helping.....I am finding this heat unbearable and my poor feet and legs.

Your poor friend I can imagine the stress and worry she's going through....at least my worry is just getting to the hospital on time due to the torch relay and not the actual games and in London. I'd be tempted to pitch a tent in the hospital grounds the week before and stay until bubs put in an appearance.

Dh and I had a discussion last night about the whole getting to the hospital on time and he agreed we'll make the call at 6.30am and if they say yes we have the bed we'll leave then and if needs be just sit in the car park for an hr. I am so not a morning person though lol.


----------



## ameeann

Thats crazy, controlled sugar = bigger baby! haha and here was me hoping if I got control now, chances are baby would be average! lol don't think theres much chance of that though!!

You could always go to the hospital an hour early and sit in the cafe or something, just to be on the safe side? :hugs: so exciting it's coming so soon, but it must be nerve wracking as well!
I keep thinking, I wish these weeks would hurry up, but I bet I start to crap my pants the nearer it comes (sorry for the harsh words! haha)


----------



## riffkins

madmae said:


> riffkins I found this thread and the lovely ladies on it invaluable as people really don't understand GD.....most people think oh just cut out the sugar.....if only it were that easy to deal with. Then there's the added stress that its not just your well being your accountable for.

I am sure I'll find the thread gravest source of support too. And so true about accountability - I think that adds to the guilt for me. 

Am trying hard to look at it as a blessing in disguise in terms of eating better, but sometimes I just want a big glass of orange juice!


----------



## riffkins

Sorry that should read "great" source of support, not gravest (haven't figured out how to edit posts yet!).


----------



## madmae

riffkins said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> riffkins I found this thread and the lovely ladies on it invaluable as people really don't understand GD.....most people think oh just cut out the sugar.....if only it were that easy to deal with. Then there's the added stress that its not just your well being your accountable for.
> 
> I am sure I'll find the thread gravest source of support too. And so true about accountability - I think that adds to the guilt for me.
> 
> Am trying hard to look at it as a blessing in disguise in terms of eating better, but sometimes I just want a big glass of orange juice!Click to expand...


Yes the guilt is a fun part......but you have to try and remember that you didn't choose this and so its not your fault. Just think how good that glass of juice will taste when you do get to drink it.


----------



## madmae

ameeann said:


> Thats crazy, controlled sugar = bigger baby! haha and here was me hoping if I got control now, chances are baby would be average! lol don't think theres much chance of that though!!
> 
> You could always go to the hospital an hour early and sit in the cafe or something, just to be on the safe side? :hugs: so exciting it's coming so soon, but it must be nerve wracking as well!
> I keep thinking, I wish these weeks would hurry up, but I bet I start to crap my pants the nearer it comes (sorry for the harsh words! haha)

My dh was 10lb 10 born and his mum was a tiny little thing so its more than likely that its just genetic. I am seriously hoping that the scan is off with its estimated weight.....Noah was 7lb9 at 38 weeks so there's hope for a nice normal size lol.

I don't think the little shop they have will be open that early......its no hardship to just sit in the car for a bit.

I felt the same as you.....wishing the weeks away and now its just 7 days I am starting to freak out. All those little worries that you have and push to the back of your mind come flooding out. The lack of sleep really doesn't help either. You'd think after 5 babies this would be easy but I think its a case of the more you know the worse your imagination can be. I'm most definitely at the 'oh shit, do I really wanna do this' stage. Walking into the delivery suite the other day and that smell they have.....all comes flooding back lol


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

With my DD at 37 weeks, they said she weighed almost 7lbs. My water broke with her at 38 weeks and she was just over 5 lbs at birth. 

Just goes to show their "measurements" can be wayyyy wrong.


----------



## HellBunny

Ladies make sure you go for your post natal follow up GTT's, i got my result back today it come back at 13.2mmol. Gutted, i've no risk factors, no family history, weight is normal and all that crap, so annoyed :(


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

HellBunny said:


> Ladies make sure you go for your post natal follow up GTT's, i got my result back today it come back at 13.2mmol. Gutted, i've no risk factors, no family history, weight is normal and all that crap, so annoyed :(

I'm so sorry ... That is a huge fear of mine!


----------



## madmae

HellBunny said:


> Ladies make sure you go for your post natal follow up GTT's, i got my result back today it come back at 13.2mmol. Gutted, i've no risk factors, no family history, weight is normal and all that crap, so annoyed :(

Oh thats total shit.....I have my form for my GTT already so I will make sure I do have it


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks, most people don't end up with it though so don't worry, i was kind of expecting it having a couple of high readings last week on my monitor thingy, its crap really but i suppose i've got incentives to be healthy with the kids and that


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> Thanks, most people don't end up with it though so don't worry, i was kind of expecting it having a couple of high readings last week on my monitor thingy, its crap really but i suppose i've got incentives to be healthy with the kids and that

Sorry to hear that hellbunny. Will they do a reapet in so many weeks to see if its just taking you longer for your body to reprogramme or is it a defo diagnosis. Big hugs - no wonder you feel pissed off.
They think i got it again second pregnancy because I had a short gap and the body didn't have time to fully reprogramme which suggests that it may take little longer than 6 weeks. Oh it is rubbish!!!! 
I haven't dared check in on my sugards once with my monitor and am eating what the hell i like as couldn't cope with seeing high numbers right now so I'm going to wait until gtt and take from there. 
you're right though about incentive with kids - hopefully you can control well with not too much effort and as shit as it is - your boys are worth it! Hopefully some exercise and time and your levels will go down (fingers crossed). xxxx


----------



## mightyspu

Oh HB, sorry to see that :( where do you go from here?


----------



## marley79

mightyspu said:


> Oh HB, sorry to see that :( where do you go from here?

have you had yours yet mightypsy? I've been told my surgery will do one now but I think I may leave it to 7 weeks rather than six - thought I might be more liekly pass? have you checked in on any of your sugars post birth. they never told me to at hospital but last time they did - but I don't want to as struggling with the two and don't want it to floor me emotionally so want to wait until i'm a bit more rested.


----------



## riffkins

ameeann said:


> Riffkins - I can completely sympathise with the whole denial thing, but madmae is right, it does get easier, you get to a point where you don't stress about it as much, especially when you know you're in control (as much as you can be anyway)
> I was you, just like 3 weeks a go! hehe :D
> where in the UK did you move to??

Sorry for the late reply - am struggling to use this forum on my phone. 

Thanks for the words of support. Am hoping it does get easier but I have to say my glucose has been suboptimal this weekend - spending time with interfering in-laws (and the resultant stress!) will do that to you I guess

I moved to Birmingham - not too glamorous I am afraid.


----------



## riffkins

Sorry to hear about your results HB. I don't know how I'd cope with it but looks like you're already putting a positive spin on things. Does that count as an official diagnosis? How many weeks post partum were you when it was done? 

My GD midwife told mr I'd have a GTT 6 weeks post partum, then an HbA1c every year after that (though I believe yearly HbA1c is a relatively new thing - I think before women were having yearly GTTs...? Might be wrong though).


----------



## mightyspu

marley79 said:


> mightyspu said:
> 
> 
> Oh HB, sorry to see that :( where do you go from here?
> 
> have you had yours yet mightypsy? I've been told my surgery will do one now but I think I may leave it to 7 weeks rather than six - thought I might be more liekly pass? have you checked in on any of your sugars post birth. they never told me to at hospital but last time they did - but I don't want to as struggling with the two and don't want it to floor me emotionally so want to wait until i'm a bit more rested.Click to expand...

Yes, and it came back normal. I did the odd check at home and all is good. And I'm not sure that an extra week will make a difference to the test. If the diabetes has gone it would've gone by now.


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks :) i have to make an appointment to see my gp this week then i imagine he will refer me to the (oh so blinking lovely and helpful) diabetes team lol, you know what they're like with the ridicule advice, "stick to bananas and weetabix"

I've been checking my readings and it seems i am fine with things like that (i had a banana) and i didn't go over 5.9, so i'm wondering if i'm either pre-diabetic or i just early stages of diabetes, because a reading of 13.2 is defo diabetic, but i seem fine with all the things which shoved my readings high in pregnancy like rice, fruit, potatos etc, its only sugary drinks which give me the high ones.

I'm abit blahhh about it all really but i suppose it is what it is and i'l get on with it even though it probably buggers up my ambitions of being a paramedic (i may end up on insulin in a few years and i can't then do a job which involves driving passengers)

x


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> Thanks :) i have to make an appointment to see my gp this week then i imagine he will refer me to the (oh so blinking lovely and helpful) diabetes team lol, you know what they're like with the ridicule advice, "stick to bananas and weetabix"
> 
> I've been checking my readings and it seems i am fine with things like that (i had a banana) and i didn't go over 5.9, so i'm wondering if i'm either pre-diabetic or i just early stages of diabetes, because a reading of 13.2 is defo diabetic, but i seem fine with all the things which shoved my readings high in pregnancy like rice, fruit, potatos etc, its only sugary drinks which give me the high ones.
> 
> I'm abit blahhh about it all really but i suppose it is what it is and i'l get on with it even though it probably buggers up my ambitions of being a paramedic (i may end up on insulin in a few years and i can't then do a job which involves driving passengers)
> 
> x

hellbunny - don't let it stop you going for what you want to do. As if it ever did get to insulin stage you could adjust your work in the health field and slot in were you were able to carry on working in certain role.- i personally think you would be fab diabetes specialist nurse - didn't you fancy that at one point. Imagine helping all those pregnant women like us and I can't imagine your advice would be banana and weetabix based lol!
With your blood monitor readings hopefully this means it will just be a case of diet tweaking here and there - or rather staying away from really bad sugars like the fizzy drinks. keep us updated and there maybe a chance that your body has been through the stress of pregnancy and it is that that has pushed it over but does not mean it will progress. I hope doctor gives you more answers. big hugs though - you were one of the people that really helped me get through my pregnancy on here and you are a very positive person and think even if this is full on diabetes I could see you using it to your advantage to working in the health field. One of my mws was diabetic and when I saw her with my last prwegnancy she was the most compassionate about what I was going through and the stress i was under having gd.
x


----------



## Doodar

Hi Ladies,

Sorry haven't had chance to update on here! Life has been hectic :haha: lovin it though.

My baby girl arrived on 6/6/12 weighing in at 6lb 12oz :cloud9: so not big at all like the doctors kept telling me :growlmad: can't believe the amount of jip I ad about not controlling my sugars and the baby being big etc pfff yeah sure looks like it.

Hope your all well. will catch up soon. I'll copy and paste birth story from my journal later. my baby girl just arrived back from her first outing without mummy


----------



## Doodar

piccie :dohh:


----------



## izzy29

Awh Doodar, she is so cute, congrats!!!


----------



## marley79

I know I've facebooked you - but just to say again doodar - she really is beautiful! You must be so proud. crazy doctors with these big gd babies - the only bigger babies seem to be to mums that have bigger babies anyway. she is perfect!


----------



## izzy29

It's crazy, when I went for a private scan last week they told me bubs was weighing underweight, I can't win!


----------



## mightyspu

Aw Doodar, she's beautiful!


----------



## madmae

Congrats Doodar she is beautiful x


----------



## tracy143

Congrats Doodar, she is a beauty =)

I had my growth scan on Friday; LO is measuring 7lbs 4 ozs, give or take a pound. I go in on Wednesday for my first induction!! So nervous!! I will have my baby girl in my arms in 3-4 days :happydance:


----------



## izzy29

Good lucktracy!


----------



## madmae

Very exciting news Tracy


----------



## ameeann

Congrats doodar! What a beautiful ickle pickle! Hehe

And good luck tracy! :D


Had my growth scan today and gd clinic! Babies abdomen is measruing large still, around 35 weeks. Everything else seems to be evening out though! Which is good! Hes predicted to be around 5lb4oz already! Which means (if theyre right) he could be around 9lb5oz when he's born :/ not sure what to make of that info tbh... Hmmm lol
Gd clinic said the metformin is doing its job and im doing really well with the diabetes! Only 2 high readings in 2 weeks! Even then, the highest was 8.2! Wooo! Hehe he thinks that babies abdomen should start levelling out in the next couple of weeks....fingers crossed! So does that mean he bwont put on as much weight??


----------



## amjon

Turns out the doctors not listening to me about my BS has caused me to miscarry. They sent me to an Endo because my total T4 was elevated, but he looked at my test results and said he wasn't the least bit concerned about that, but was about my BS. He told me I'm insulin resistant and has given me Metformin. If I had it earlier with this baby maybe I wouldn't have lost him. :(


----------



## marley79

so sorry darling. It's awful it really is. give yourself time to heal. those wounds never fully go but they do get better I promise. x
I know it doesn't help you now but if and when you are ready - you know to go on met straight away. I wish you lots of love. be gentle to yourself.


----------



## tracy143

Amjon, my heart hurts for your loss. I fully understand the pain. I pray you get pregnant again soon and that your doctor takes better care of you. :hugs:


----------



## izzy29

amjon said:


> Turns out the doctors not listening to me about my BS has caused me to miscarry. They sent me to an Endo because my total T4 was elevated, but he looked at my test results and said he wasn't the least bit concerned about that, but was about my BS. He told me I'm insulin resistant and has given me Metformin. If I had it earlier with this baby maybe I wouldn't have lost him. :(

SO sorry for your loss x


----------



## izzy29

What do you all take for indigestion? I had the worst bout even last night, took peptac liquid which the docs gave me ages ago. I had checked my bs after dinner and it was 4.3 as i had been for a big walk. Had the indigestion pain for about 3 hrs and when I checked my bs before bed it was 6.1. How can that be when I hadnt eaten anything else. Do you think it was the peptac liquid?


----------



## marley79

does anyone (hellbunny perhaps) know what your blod levels should be after birth. I've checked in on a few of mine and they are the same as when I was pregnant - boo! I rang my hospital team and they said to leave it until 6 weeks when I do gtt as the levels for diabetes are different from when you are pregnant but didn't tell me what they are. They also said the blood monitor is not reliable enough to make a diabetes diagnosis. But I thought my levels would have gone down (now 2 weeks post birth!). I got 6.6 4hours after having a bowl of cereal. My morning sugar was 5.3 which is higher than when I was pregnant and on metformin so no idea. Seems to wait another month wihtout guidance is bit rubbish but they won't do anymore - told me not to worry.


----------



## izzy29

Marley, i think I asked this question on here before (way ahead of myself) and was told it was the same ranges for when pregnant. I am sure it takes a while for everything to settle down so try not to be worrying


----------



## marley79

izzy29 said:


> Marley, i think I asked this question on here before (way ahead of myself) and was told it was the same ranges for when pregnant. I am sure it takes a while for everything to settle down so try not to be worrying

thanks for gettign back to me izzy - i spoke to diabetic mw yesterday and she said that they use different ranges for non-pregnant women to when you are pregnant - as it is a lot stricter for when you are pregnant - due to baby getting sugars but that normal diabetic guideline cut off are bit higher as an adult body can run slightly higher and be fine when they not carrying a little person. however she wouldn't tell me what those ranges were - she talked all over me. I've decided to go see my gp, as I have to have my stiches checked and he did some spiecialist training in diabetes so I think he'll be much easier to chat to. The diabetic mw I've seen throughout is a right idiot. she never listens and just tells me not to eat suagr and i'll be fine - if he says anything that makes sense i'll let you all know. I've got more sense out of this forum the last 9 motnhs than I have ever felt i really got from the hospital. sometimes wonder why these 'specialists' get paid so much money for generally not having a clue. I think google has proved a better resource for me - lol!

For those of you being induced today-friday - I am thinking of you and will log on to hear your news. lots of love and baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tracy143

Marley, I think the cap for a non-pregnant diabetic is 140 mg/dl 2 hours after eating.

I went in for the induction with the 'other doctor' and she said she couldn't do it because they were busy. I was already having contractions on my own so I went in. I am still only 1 cm dialated.

I go in tomorrow morning for my 8:30am induction with my doctor. I'll let you lovely ladies know how that goes.


----------



## marley79

tracy143 said:


> Marley, I think the cap for a non-pregnant diabetic is 140 mg/dl 2 hours after eating.
> 
> I went in for the induction with the 'other doctor' and she said she couldn't do it because they were busy. I was already having contractions on my own so I went in. I am still only 1 cm dialated.
> 
> I go in tomorrow morning for my 8:30am induction with my doctor. I'll let you lovely ladies know how that goes.

thanks tracy (though sorry to ask - could another lady post the conversion chart - lol).
good luck - thinking of you. great news you have started contracting on your own - hopefully a quick exit for little bubs tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) i have to make an appointment to see my gp this week then i imagine he will refer me to the (oh so blinking lovely and helpful) diabetes team lol, you know what they're like with the ridicule advice, "stick to bananas and weetabix"
> 
> I've been checking my readings and it seems i am fine with things like that (i had a banana) and i didn't go over 5.9, so i'm wondering if i'm either pre-diabetic or i just early stages of diabetes, because a reading of 13.2 is defo diabetic, but i seem fine with all the things which shoved my readings high in pregnancy like rice, fruit, potatos etc, its only sugary drinks which give me the high ones.
> 
> I'm abit blahhh about it all really but i suppose it is what it is and i'l get on with it even though it probably buggers up my ambitions of being a paramedic (i may end up on insulin in a few years and i can't then do a job which involves driving passengers)
> 
> x
> 
> hellbunny - don't let it stop you going for what you want to do. As if it ever did get to insulin stage you could adjust your work in the health field and slot in were you were able to carry on working in certain role.- i personally think you would be fab diabetes specialist nurse - didn't you fancy that at one point. Imagine helping all those pregnant women like us and I can't imagine your advice would be banana and weetabix based lol!
> With your blood monitor readings hopefully this means it will just be a case of diet tweaking here and there - or rather staying away from really bad sugars like the fizzy drinks. keep us updated and there maybe a chance that your body has been through the stress of pregnancy and it is that that has pushed it over but does not mean it will progress. I hope doctor gives you more answers. big hugs though - you were one of the people that really helped me get through my pregnancy on here and you are a very positive person and think even if this is full on diabetes I could see you using it to your advantage to working in the health field. One of my mws was diabetic and when I saw her with my last prwegnancy she was the most compassionate about what I was going through and the stress i was under having gd.
> xClick to expand...



Thankyou :)

I'm edging towards being a midwife, i've been torn between that, paramedic and diabetes nurse for a while so i think i will go down that route, and maybe specialise in diabetes that way (hopefully be a better one than your diabetic midwife i hope lol!)


About the numbers after pregnancy, the diagnosis for diabetes is any random reading at 11.1mmol or over, or a GTT 11.1 2 hours later. Insulin resistance or Pre-diabetes is when a GTT 2 hour comes back between 7.8 and 11mmol.

Its def a good idea to see your GP, i hope you don't have diabetes, but part of me thinks maybe it takes a while for the body to readjust after pregnancy, especially in subsequent pregnancies with GD, did you have GD with your first little one?

My fasting came back at 5.6mmol which is a tad higher than what i'd like considering i hadn't eaten for 20 hours (lack of time then by the time both babies had settled down it was too late to eat with the 12 hour thing)


----------



## marley79

Thanks hellbunny.
Yes I did have GD last time and there is only 16monhts between my babies - as I got pregnant at 7 months postpartum, so I wonder if that could have contributed. I do think I probably was always prone towards diabetes a little as I often get hypogylcemia when i'm tired or run down.
you would make fantastic MW - esp diabetic one. Mine really is so wishy washy. you 
know way more than her already! And have a better manner.
when you say your fasting came back at 5.6 (what test was that - did you do at home or through doctors). Is that were they test your blood after not eating through the night - i.e. before brekfast. I've been doing my own prebrekfast readings and they are around 5.4 (after 11hours)
how did they make your diabetic diagnossis waas it with gtt or the fasting sugars or by using monitor. Are you type 1 or 2 or predaibetic. I have a feeling mine won't be completely clear but not sure where i'll fall.
sorry last question but because I've had high readings and I feel awful with 2 weeks old who has cold, and total sleep deprivation, I've started to eat diabetic type diet again to help maintain sugars and help me feel better but don't want my blood testing to be coming back ok because I've controlled with diet - i want to know where I stand and can then control with diet. so maybe before test I should eat what i want for a few days - does this make any sense or do you know what they advise on this.
big hugs - thanks for your help hb. x


----------



## madmae

Hey all.....sorry been missing but my pc is giving up the ghost so I am posting quickly whilst I can....before the dreaded blue screen of death comes back.

So tomorrow is the big day thankfully. I have to call the hospital to see if they have a bed at 6.30am. I am so ready for this pregnancy to be over with as with all the water and now hypos every day I have just about had enough. I am hoping hubby will soon be able to fix the pc so that I can spend a little time on the thread catching up.


----------



## marley79

madmae said:


> Hey all.....sorry been missing but my pc is giving up the ghost so I am posting quickly whilst I can....before the dreaded blue screen of death comes back.
> 
> So tomorrow is the big day thankfully. I have to call the hospital to see if they have a bed at 6.30am. I am so ready for this pregnancy to be over with as with all the water and now hypos every day I have just about had enough. I am hoping hubby will soon be able to fix the pc so that I can spend a little time on the thread catching up.

thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## izzy29

madmae said:


> Hey all.....sorry been missing but my pc is giving up the ghost so I am posting quickly whilst I can....before the dreaded blue screen of death comes back.
> 
> So tomorrow is the big day thankfully. I have to call the hospital to see if they have a bed at 6.30am. I am so ready for this pregnancy to be over with as with all the water and now hypos every day I have just about had enough. I am hoping hubby will soon be able to fix the pc so that I can spend a little time on the thread catching up.

Good luck, how exciting x


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Had my appts today!!

I'm 37.5 weeks ... 3cm and 70% effaced ... Baby weighs 6lbs 5oz apprx.

I'm really ready for this munchkin to come on out.


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> Thanks hellbunny.
> Yes I did have GD last time and there is only 16monhts between my babies - as I got pregnant at 7 months postpartum, so I wonder if that could have contributed. I do think I probably was always prone towards diabetes a little as I often get hypogylcemia when i'm tired or run down.
> you would make fantastic MW - esp diabetic one. Mine really is so wishy washy. you
> know way more than her already! And have a better manner.
> when you say your fasting came back at 5.6 (what test was that - did you do at home or through doctors). Is that were they test your blood after not eating through the night - i.e. before brekfast. I've been doing my own prebrekfast readings and they are around 5.4 (after 11hours)
> how did they make your diabetic diagnossis waas it with gtt or the fasting sugars or by using monitor. Are you type 1 or 2 or predaibetic. I have a feeling mine won't be completely clear but not sure where i'll fall.
> sorry last question but because I've had high readings and I feel awful with 2 weeks old who has cold, and total sleep deprivation, I've started to eat diabetic type diet again to help maintain sugars and help me feel better but don't want my blood testing to be coming back ok because I've controlled with diet - i want to know where I stand and can then control with diet. so maybe before test I should eat what i want for a few days - does this make any sense or do you know what they advise on this.
> big hugs - thanks for your help hb. x




:hugs:
If you were to be pre-diabetic, i've heard it can be reversed by eating a diabetic diet (lowish carb/wholegrain/low sugar etc) 
Have you tried downing a sugary drink and testing 1-2 hours later? What are your numbers like with things which you found you couldn't have in pregnancy but what the diebetes nurses advised (like cereals/breads etc)

Originally my glucose tolerance test (done at the doctors) came back at 13.2, then they decided that was my iron count :dohh: (Bolton NHS just get more hilarious by the minute, they messed up my glucose test when pregnant with Jayden they can't seem to get the results right) so then they told me it actually came back at 9.8 which is pre-diabetic, so i'm half way there :nope: which i kind of knew, so for now i'm just cutting back on sugary things but eating normal (which i seem to be ok with) i did have abit of cake though this afternoon :blush: 

When you go for your GTT eat normal for a few days, as they usually advice for the GTT in pregnancy i think it gives more accurate results (though if you were to be full blown diabetic then i doubt it would make a difference)

I hope i helped abit but if you need any more advice i will help where i can xxx :hugs:


Helen i'm so excited for you!! I can't believe its tomorrow already it doesn't seem 5 minutes since you were around 24 weeks pregnant you said it was ages away! good luck i'l be thinking of you :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## ameeann

good luck madmae!!!! xxxx


----------



## marley79

HellBunny said:


> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hellbunny.
> Yes I did have GD last time and there is only 16monhts between my babies - as I got pregnant at 7 months postpartum, so I wonder if that could have contributed. I do think I probably was always prone towards diabetes a little as I often get hypogylcemia when i'm tired or run down.
> you would make fantastic MW - esp diabetic one. Mine really is so wishy washy. you
> know way more than her already! And have a better manner.
> when you say your fasting came back at 5.6 (what test was that - did you do at home or through doctors). Is that were they test your blood after not eating through the night - i.e. before brekfast. I've been doing my own prebrekfast readings and they are around 5.4 (after 11hours)
> how did they make your diabetic diagnossis waas it with gtt or the fasting sugars or by using monitor. Are you type 1 or 2 or predaibetic. I have a feeling mine won't be completely clear but not sure where i'll fall.
> sorry last question but because I've had high readings and I feel awful with 2 weeks old who has cold, and total sleep deprivation, I've started to eat diabetic type diet again to help maintain sugars and help me feel better but don't want my blood testing to be coming back ok because I've controlled with diet - i want to know where I stand and can then control with diet. so maybe before test I should eat what i want for a few days - does this make any sense or do you know what they advise on this.
> big hugs - thanks for your help hb. x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> If you were to be pre-diabetic, i've heard it can be reversed by eating a diabetic diet (lowish carb/wholegrain/low sugar etc)
> Have you tried downing a sugary drink and testing 1-2 hours later? What are your numbers like with things which you found you couldn't have in pregnancy but what the diebetes nurses advised (like cereals/breads etc)
> 
> Originally my glucose tolerance test (done at the doctors) came back at 13.2, then they decided that was my iron count :dohh: (Bolton NHS just get more hilarious by the minute, they messed up my glucose test when pregnant with Jayden they can't seem to get the results right) so then they told me it actually came back at 9.8 which is pre-diabetic, so i'm half way there :nope: which i kind of knew, so for now i'm just cutting back on sugary things but eating normal (which i seem to be ok with) i did have abit of cake though this afternoon :blush:
> 
> When you go for your GTT eat normal for a few days, as they usually advice for the GTT in pregnancy i think it gives more accurate results (though if you were to be full blown diabetic then i doubt it would make a difference)
> 
> I hope i helped abit but if you need any more advice i will help where i can xxx :hugs:
> 
> 
> Helen i'm so excited for you!! I can't believe its tomorrow already it doesn't seem 5 minutes since you were around 24 weeks pregnant you said it was ages away! good luck i'l be thinking of you :happydance: :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hb
I'm actually eating similar to when pregnant as I feel so rubbish at the moment with healing down below - stiches grr! and sleep depro and cold that i don't want to throw unstable sugars inot the mix too. but when i had a bowl of cereal (shreddies) I tested 4 hours later and they were 6.6 - so i felt that was high for premeal. But i do have bad cold and know can make worse. so going to stick to diabetic ish diet until as you say few days before gtt and take from there. I have feeling i'm prediabetic as my numbers are slightly higher than when pregnant (though obviously not taking metfromin now).
grrrr it's a pian in the bum!!! I really thought it would all be done and dusted with not dragging on but not going to worry - I'll just wait 4 more weeks and take from there.
thanks so much for advice xxxxxxxxxxxx
ps numbers have been around 5.1-5.4 morning fasting and around high 6s after meals but this is on diabetic diet.
big hugs xxxxx


----------



## mom of 7

marley79 said:


> I HAD MY BABY!!! YIPPEEEEE!!! I GOT MY VBAC!
> 
> Just brought her home so first chance to log on. I have a beautiful baby girl called Holly Grace. 7lb10z at 38+5. I was booked in for a c-section for this morning and yeah I avoided it - had her totally naturally!!!
> Wasn't allowed induction but was given three stretch and sweeps. the first was on wed last week and started contracting that afternoon, then contractions went. Few on thurs then second sweep on friday and they started again - nearly went in friday night, got v. excited and then they stopped again. Few on saturday but not many then lots on sunday morning and went into delivery only to be told I was only 3cm and they weren't strong enough and would most likely not deliver before c-section and sent home - a very low moment. But they gave me another sweep before I went home. Ended going back in that night because my waters went but got sent home again as contractions weren't 'strong enough' but as waters gone they had to deliver within 24hours via c-section if I'd not gone into labour. So they brought me in on Monday morning at 9am for monitoring and to be taken up by tuesday for section. Well I ended up doing 90% of my labour on the monitoring ward in the room with all the other inductions. awkward as some women desperatly wanting to contract and their inductions to be successful and I'm there contracting with them getting thicker. I never really believed my contractions were going to carry on - so even though I knew I was in labour just never believed I was going to beat the c-section clock. They did no vaginal exams. I just had hubbie and doula helping me - i don't think the staff realised I was that progressed. Then all of a sudden I needed the loo and went on all fours and screamed I needed to push - this was 4.30 ish (my contractions began in earnest at 9am). My husband ran to get a midwife and I was told they were all busy on labour ward - funny they soon managed to find one, they examined me and I was told I was 6-7cm and the head was bearing down. they got me in a wheelchair and took me to delivery room - where the midwife ended up being one of my old best freinds from school (this was her first ever delivery as a graduate - v bizarre and wonderful). I delivered one hour later at 5.27pm on Monday. I'd survived my full labour on tens on the ward and pushed her out with gas and air. It was v. painful but I never realised or ever believed fully I wouldn't be taken off to theatre because of my previous section and all the doctors telling me that was what would probably happen.
> Holly is beautiful - has had no problem with any sugars and I wasn't monitored at all in labour on a diabetic protocol - they didn't start that until i was in the delivery room, as like I said I was left - but that was the best thing for me in the end.
> Moments after she born - the olympic torch went passed my hospital window as it was in my city. I was stood there with my little girl in my arms - watching it go by having had a blissful shower and feeling the BEST EVER! We gave her the middle name 'Grace' becasue after a GD pregnancy and being told I would never have a vaginal birth - the chances were so slim of delivering naturally at 38 weeks without any induction drugs - but I did - so that is Grace to me.
> I love her she is beautiful and ladies after a hard horrid 9 months that feels like forever, the moment you have them in your arms you will feel like you can't even remember the hard days of GD so hang in there.
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance: Congratulations Marley!!!


----------



## mom of 7

Hi Ladies
Having a rough week and have no faith left in my dr. Currently I am 36weeks 5 days, saw the diabetes nurse on Tuesday and she was glad to hear that my sugar levels had evened out. Having difficulties keeping my numbers up now but she says that in her experience most women have this happen about a week before going into labour but with my history in this pregnancy she does not know what to expect from me. Saw my dr the next day and was expecting him to check to see if I was progressing and discuss induction. 
I have been having 
contractions irregularly for 3 weeks now with 2 trips to the hospital for monitoring
lots of pelvic pressure and back ache
ultrasound May 12 measure baby at 2.5 weeks bigger and the placenta was already starting to deteriate
ultrasound June 18th measured baby at 3 weeks bigger than dates
contractions have increased in intensity over last 4 days but tapper off at times coming back stronger
nausea
lost parts of my plug over the past 3 weeks and a larger portion March 24th
swelling 
I have only gained a total of 5lbs in this pregnancy and lost 2lbs in last month even with all the swelling. My family keeps commenting on how much weight I have lost since becoming pregnant. 

The dr did nothing but a group b swab, listen to bb heart, and measure my belly which has expanded 4cm in 5 days (still I lost .5lb in those 5 days). I am sure he did not want to hear about what was happening with me and was going on about how he was leaving on holidays again for 4 days after only just returning from a 2 week holiday 5 days ago. I am so frustrated as the doctors that we had at the hospital seemed to be very concerned about what was happening and wanted me monitored and persumed I would be monitored much more closely with my history for very quick deliveries and the size of the baby but of course my doctor said "I don't care about that" and he did not even ask how my sugar levels had been or about the contractions. I was so upset by his attitude I never offered any information once he did not do the examination he had said he would do the week prior. He also informed me that he would not even think of inducing me until the middle of August 2-3 weeks after my due date and if the baby is to big to deliver at that time he will discuss a c-section at that time. I left his office and barely made it to my truck before bursting into tears. I cried nearly 2 hours so frustrated that I had him for a dr and knowing in a small town how hard it will be to get another dr. I can only hope that I will deliver while he is having his holiday. 

I have been doing a lot of research and I am fairly certain that it is not safe to go over in pregnancy when you have gestational diabetes and the placenta is deteriating or the baby is showing to be large. The ultrasound tech also mentioned several times how large the head was already and kept asking me if I was sure of my due date. Very sure of my due date and the large head is freaking me out a little as is the chance of baby being stillborn. DH is not helping much as he is does not know what to say any more and had to go back to work for another 5 days so he is feeling very helpless, does not like my dr and is scared he will be asked to make a choice between baby and me when we finally go into delivery(my last delivery I was preeclamptic and they were not sure if I would make it). I am sure his dreams are far stranger than mine. 
Sorry for the long post... having a rough week ...


----------



## madmae

Hey ladies. Thanks to my pc breaking I have only just managed to get back on here since getting out of hospital. I have posted my rather long birth story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/1090713-finleys-birth-story-not-quite-we-expected.html#post19580767

I shall do some reading later and try and catch up with you all.


----------



## babies7777

Hi all, 

I was having my home birth assessment this morning an when the student midwife checked my urine she said it was borderline ++ glucose. I had just eaten a pack of dried apricots (for the iron) an was drinking ribena squash. The midwife immediately said i had to have the gtt test (long one) whatever that means. I am booked for it next week but just had a couple of questions if anyone can help me please.

Should you be having symptoms by now in pregnancy if u have gd? my baby is measuring within the normal range, one week ahead, tho that varies depending on who measures me, some say its right for my dates. No thirst issues etc. The only thing i do have is anemia treated with extra iron.

Can you take lucozade to the appointment rather than drink the drink they provide? i have heard its horrible an worried about throwing it back as my gag reflex is bad!

How long till u get the results?

If u do have it can u not have a water birth? or home birth?


Thanks for any help. :flower:


----------



## tracy143

Hi ladies! I had my little miracle last Thursday, July 5th at 6:22pm. She weighed 7 pounds 7.2 ounces and was 20 inches long. She is the most precious baby ever! 

I went in at 8 am that day for induction and was put on pitocin around 10am. At 2pm I was 1.5 cm dilated so doctor broke my water. Contractions started coming hard and intense so I received an epidural around 3:30pm. By 6pm I was ready to push and after three pushes Anneliese was born  I'll post a pic of her as soon as I figure out how to do so from my phone. Anna's sugars were perfect after delivery. I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!!


----------



## izzy29

Big congrats Tracy, that is brilliant news x


----------



## sweet83

congrats tracey :flower::flower:


----------



## amyrose2

Ladies are any if you having bad sideaffects to metformin I started it yesterday and I feel awful! I have been given 2 weeks before they decide weather I need insulin or not x


----------



## marley79

Well done tracy - so pleased it all went well and the little darling is here. massive congrats - its been lovely sharing your journey. enjoy your Lo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## izzy29

amyrose2 said:


> Ladies are any if you having bad sideaffects to metformin I started it yesterday and I feel awful! I have been given 2 weeks before they decide weather I need insulin or not x

What sort of side effects are u having? Is it lowering your numbers? Are u taking it with food? What strength are u on? I have been taking it for about 7 weeks now. Chemist gave me a different brand last time, prob exactly the same but I know some people like to stick to the same brand. I have been feeling so exhausted and as if my legs and arms are made of lead. That feeling doesn't clear until about this time. It's maybe just being pregnant though. Back at endo on we'd so gonna mention then.


----------



## MKHewson

So ladies, I am a member of this group now, was diagnosed with GD tried in vain with diet to reduce sugars, failed. So now I am on insulin. I was sad at first, have to switch from midwife care who I loved to OBGYN. I decided to be thankful I know and I can be treated ..anything to keep my LO safe.


----------



## amyrose2

I'm taking with food and it's 500 mgs. I'm exhausted like you feel like my body is a dead weight I feel sick and lightheaded and have the poos something awful (sorry) I have only just started on them so I'm praying this will pass bit tbh my sugars are as high as ever despite having a really good diet so I don't know if they will work for me. I dont mind feeling awful if it means baby will be healthy but for it not to be working is what's getting to me the most x


----------



## izzy29

How far on are you Anmyrose? Maybe it's general preg symptoms and just the poos that are from the met? I love being preg when I don't feel crappy but this lack of energy today is getting to me.


----------



## amjon

amyrose2 said:


> Ladies are any if you having bad sideaffects to metformin I started it yesterday and I feel awful! I have been given 2 weeks before they decide weather I need insulin or not x

I had SEVERE (as in probably worse than labor pain) stomach cramps about a week after I started for about 30 minutes. I stopped it for a day, then the dr called in the name brand instead of generic. I haven't had a repeat as bad, but did have some cramps yesterday (though I do think I ate a bit of corn which could have caused it). I've been pretty constipated too which is kind of unusual for me, especially with eating salads. Unfortunately I doubt insulin would help me (and there's NO way I would be giving myself shots and DH refuses too).


----------



## amyrose2

I'm 28 weeks tomorrow I have had a blood transfusion and iron infusion 2 weeks ago as I
Very anemic so I think it could be a combo of the whole lot. X


----------



## HellBunny

marley79 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marley79 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hellbunny.
> Yes I did have GD last time and there is only 16monhts between my babies - as I got pregnant at 7 months postpartum, so I wonder if that could have contributed. I do think I probably was always prone towards diabetes a little as I often get hypogylcemia when i'm tired or run down.
> you would make fantastic MW - esp diabetic one. Mine really is so wishy washy. you
> know way more than her already! And have a better manner.
> when you say your fasting came back at 5.6 (what test was that - did you do at home or through doctors). Is that were they test your blood after not eating through the night - i.e. before brekfast. I've been doing my own prebrekfast readings and they are around 5.4 (after 11hours)
> how did they make your diabetic diagnossis waas it with gtt or the fasting sugars or by using monitor. Are you type 1 or 2 or predaibetic. I have a feeling mine won't be completely clear but not sure where i'll fall.
> sorry last question but because I've had high readings and I feel awful with 2 weeks old who has cold, and total sleep deprivation, I've started to eat diabetic type diet again to help maintain sugars and help me feel better but don't want my blood testing to be coming back ok because I've controlled with diet - i want to know where I stand and can then control with diet. so maybe before test I should eat what i want for a few days - does this make any sense or do you know what they advise on this.
> big hugs - thanks for your help hb. x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> If you were to be pre-diabetic, i've heard it can be reversed by eating a diabetic diet (lowish carb/wholegrain/low sugar etc)
> Have you tried downing a sugary drink and testing 1-2 hours later? What are your numbers like with things which you found you couldn't have in pregnancy but what the diebetes nurses advised (like cereals/breads etc)
> 
> Originally my glucose tolerance test (done at the doctors) came back at 13.2, then they decided that was my iron count :dohh: (Bolton NHS just get more hilarious by the minute, they messed up my glucose test when pregnant with Jayden they can't seem to get the results right) so then they told me it actually came back at 9.8 which is pre-diabetic, so i'm half way there :nope: which i kind of knew, so for now i'm just cutting back on sugary things but eating normal (which i seem to be ok with) i did have abit of cake though this afternoon :blush:
> 
> When you go for your GTT eat normal for a few days, as they usually advice for the GTT in pregnancy i think it gives more accurate results (though if you were to be full blown diabetic then i doubt it would make a difference)
> 
> I hope i helped abit but if you need any more advice i will help where i can xxx :hugs:
> 
> 
> Helen i'm so excited for you!! I can't believe its tomorrow already it doesn't seem 5 minutes since you were around 24 weeks pregnant you said it was ages away! good luck i'l be thinking of you :happydance: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hb
> I'm actually eating similar to when pregnant as I feel so rubbish at the moment with healing down below - stiches grr! and sleep depro and cold that i don't want to throw unstable sugars inot the mix too. but when i had a bowl of cereal (shreddies) I tested 4 hours later and they were 6.6 - so i felt that was high for premeal. But i do have bad cold and know can make worse. so going to stick to diabetic ish diet until as you say few days before gtt and take from there. I have feeling i'm prediabetic as my numbers are slightly higher than when pregnant (though obviously not taking metfromin now).
> grrrr it's a pian in the bum!!! I really thought it would all be done and dusted with not dragging on but not going to worry - I'll just wait 4 more weeks and take from there.
> thanks so much for advice xxxxxxxxxxxx
> ps numbers have been around 5.1-5.4 morning fasting and around high 6s after meals but this is on diabetic diet.
> big hugs xxxxxClick to expand...


I'm so sorry i haven't replied sooner, i've been in hospital a few days :( but getting on the mend i think.

Have you tested lately, how are your numbers? O/h bought me this ice cream, i had it and 1 hour later 13.2, so i think i'm definitley diabetic! :growlmad: grrrrrrrr so cheesed off! I wonder what would happen if i religiously stuck to a diabetic diet for 6 weeks, then tested with something to see what effect that would be.

I hope you are better from your cold and your little ones are too, its so hard when you are sleep deprived and our babies are ill. xxxxxx


----------



## dae114

Hi Ladies, I just want to introduce myself here and see if anyone has any experience with a situation similar to mine. 

For starters, I was diagnosed with GD this past Thursday, and I am kind of in complete shock. I am nearly 26 weeks at this point. Baby is measuring a half week behind schedule according to my OB's fundal height measurement. I am 25 years old, 5'3, weigh 116 pounds and have gained four pounds being pregnant (so started at 112). I have never been overweight. Any other thin or small girls out there with GD? What has your experience been? Did you experience complications at delivery, etc?

Also, I began tracking my sugars on Friday and so far have not changed my diet (i have been looking at carbs but it appears my typical diet fell within the range of the diet they have prescribed for me, so nothing has changed yet) and all my numbers are within the range the diabetes counselor instructed me to aim for. I test my fasting sugar, and then two hours after each meal. I am usually between 90-105 (they want me 120 or under) after meals and always in 70s (they want 95 or under) after fasting. I am not on meds or insulin. 

This whole thing is getting on my nerves already because I feel as though this is somewhat unnecessary for me. I failed my 3 hour test by four points at the one and two hour checks though, and I will play by the rules because it's for the bubs of course. Anyone else completely frustrated? I feel guilty about having GD and it seems so difficult to comprehend given my complete lack of history, risk factors and symptoms. 

Anyone's input or experiences would be so appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

dae114 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just want to introduce myself here and see if anyone has any experience with a situation similar to mine.
> 
> For starters, I was diagnosed with GD this past Thursday, and I am kind of in complete shock. I am nearly 26 weeks at this point. Baby is measuring a half week behind schedule according to my OB's fundal height measurement. I am 25 years old, 5'3, weigh 116 pounds and have gained four pounds being pregnant (so started at 112). I have never been overweight. Any other thin or small girls out there with GD? What has your experience been? Did you experience complications at delivery, etc?
> 
> Also, I began tracking my sugars on Friday and so far have not changed my diet (i have been looking at carbs but it appears my typical diet fell within the range of the diet they have prescribed for me, so nothing has changed yet) and all my numbers are within the range the diabetes counselor instructed me to aim for. I test my fasting sugar, and then two hours after each meal. I am usually between 90-105 (they want me 120 or under) after meals and always in 70s (they want 95 or under) after fasting. I am not on meds or insulin.
> 
> This whole thing is getting on my nerves already because I feel as though this is somewhat unnecessary for me. I failed my 3 hour test by four points at the one and two hour checks though, and I will play by the rules because it's for the bubs of course. Anyone else completely frustrated? I feel guilty about having GD and it seems so difficult to comprehend given my complete lack of history, risk factors and symptoms.
> 
> Anyone's input or experiences would be so appreciated! Thanks!

I wasn't diagnosed until 36 weeks because I was 24, no family history and I weighed 105 lbs when I got pregnant and didnt gain huge amounts of weight.

My daughter weighed 6lb 7oz when she was born at 39 weeks and everything was fine :flower:


----------



## HellBunny

dae114 said:


> Hi Ladies, I just want to introduce myself here and see if anyone has any experience with a situation similar to mine.
> 
> For starters, I was diagnosed with GD this past Thursday, and I am kind of in complete shock. I am nearly 26 weeks at this point. Baby is measuring a half week behind schedule according to my OB's fundal height measurement. I am 25 years old, 5'3, weigh 116 pounds and have gained four pounds being pregnant (so started at 112). I have never been overweight. Any other thin or small girls out there with GD? What has your experience been? Did you experience complications at delivery, etc?
> 
> Also, I began tracking my sugars on Friday and so far have not changed my diet (i have been looking at carbs but it appears my typical diet fell within the range of the diet they have prescribed for me, so nothing has changed yet) and all my numbers are within the range the diabetes counselor instructed me to aim for. I test my fasting sugar, and then two hours after each meal. I am usually between 90-105 (they want me 120 or under) after meals and always in 70s (they want 95 or under) after fasting. I am not on meds or insulin.
> 
> This whole thing is getting on my nerves already because I feel as though this is somewhat unnecessary for me. I failed my 3 hour test by four points at the one and two hour checks though, and I will play by the rules because it's for the bubs of course. Anyone else completely frustrated? I feel guilty about having GD and it seems so difficult to comprehend given my complete lack of history, risk factors and symptoms.
> 
> Anyone's input or experiences would be so appreciated! Thanks!

Although i've had both babies now, i was the same, no risk factors and was approx 114lbs when pregnant, i didn't gain weight until 24 weeks with #2. Its a pain in the bum but sometimes it just happens and theres nothing you could of done to prevent it, both labours/births were fine xxx


----------



## natsar1

Hi was diagnosed wiv gd at around 26wks as well n my bloods were fine before n afta eating but as the wks hve progressed my bloods hve started creeping up and I have noticed a change esp in the evening thy r higher. I am now 34wks so i hve to watch what I eat when it comes to how much carbs i can hve. This is just my experience though every1 is different. Gd luck hope everything goes ok.


----------



## tracy143

As promised, here is a picture of my little beauty. :hugs::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Resized Anna.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daisy72

Hi Ladies, I also have gestational diabetes. This is my second pregnancy with GD, first time I was diagnosed at 24 weeks. This time I failed my 50g glucose test as early as 11 weeks :(. So far my levels are pretty decent with just diet and exercise, but I don't expect them to remain the same through the pregnancy... I'm not overweight (bmi 22), but I have family history and I'm not very young, so definitely in the risk group.


----------



## TanyaW

Hey everyone, I guess I'm really just looking for some support. I was diagnosed with GD at 31 weeks. I controlled it very well with diet and tested all fine after having LO. I am nervous about having more kids because I know that the chances are higher and it usually comes back worse. I've always wanted 3 kids and I feel like I am letting this change my mind, but I absolutely adore my daughter and I know in a year or so I will want another. Did anyone else feel this way? I am working so hard to try and prevent it. My mother was borderline diabetic and lost 100lbs and is no longer at risk and her numbers are perfect. I am hoping with losing the weight I can reduce my risk as seeing that this is prob more due to the fact of my weight than genetics, although it does run in my family and DH's family. I'm already down almost 50lbs since having LO and trying to convince myself I shouldn't change my wants over this. Anyways just wanted to know if anyone else felt like this... Thanks for listening.


----------



## izzy29

TanyaW said:


> Hey everyone, I guess I'm really just looking for some support. I was diagnosed with GD at 31 weeks. I controlled it very well with diet and tested all fine after having LO. I am nervous about having more kids because I know that the chances are higher and it usually comes back worse. I've always wanted 3 kids and I feel like I am letting this change my mind, but I absolutely adore my daughter and I know in a year or so I will want another. Did anyone else feel this way? I am working so hard to try and prevent it. My mother was borderline diabetic and lost 100lbs and is no longer at risk and her numbers are perfect. I am hoping with losing the weight I can reduce my risk as seeing that this is prob more due to the fact of my weight than genetics, although it does run in my family and DH's family. I'm already down almost 50lbs since having LO and trying to convince myself I shouldn't change my wants over this. Anyways just wanted to know if anyone else felt like this... Thanks for listening.




I haven't had this baby yet and I am thinking if it gets anyway worse with GD it would out me off having anymore. The doc told me there is increased chance of getting it next time but I too need to lose a good few lbs and she told me that if I did it would reduce my chance of getting it again.


----------



## izzy29

Right, I need a bit of advice, I have to decide about delivery in the next week. Basically because of GD I am not allowed to go past 39 weeks. They usually induce then but as I ad a previous section I can't be induced. Not much choice really is there? If I want to go naturally should I request sweeps from a certain stage to see if anything happens? I would hate to end up with an emergency section like last time but this baby is much smaller at the minute so I am hoping that wouldn't happen. What would u girls do?


----------



## izzy29

Bit of an update, apparently I can go past 39 weeks if I want to try for a vbac and I can be induced but only lightly. Different docs tell u different things. I am going to wait and see how the weight of the baby goes, 6 weeks ago she was on 10th centile, 4 weeks ago on 30th centile and then today on 50th. Even though I am testing my bs 7 times a day consultant said we don't know whats happening when people aren't checking so if the baby jumps up to higher centile it could mean that the sugars aren't being managed as well as I thought. Bit disappointed to hear that. I really don't think I will have a tiny baby no matter what but I hate being branded GD, I am just in denial but working so hard controlling it.
Oh and baby is 5lb 2 as of today.


----------



## 2boyz1onway

Hi Ladies

Wanted to know if I could join your thread for Gestational Diabetes. I got the call Monday and said that I failed my 3 hour horribly. I was diagnosed as borderline diabetic prior to pregnancy and figured with diet things were ok. The doctors administered my first 1 hour at 24 weeks which I passed, and then at 28 weeks, I failed my 2nd 1 hour. Friday (07/20/12) I had my 3 hour . 

I am a little heart broken, and thought that maybe I have been hurting my baby, but doctors say that he's ok. I have never gone through something like this before, and would like to talk with others who have.

Would that be ok?


----------



## MKHewson

2boyz1onway said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Wanted to know if I could join your thread for Gestational Diabetes. I got the call Monday and said that I failed my 3 hour horribly. I was diagnosed as borderline diabetic prior to pregnancy and figured with diet things were ok. The doctors administered my first 1 hour at 24 weeks which I passed, and then at 28 weeks, I failed my 2nd 1 hour. Friday (07/20/12) I had my 3 hour .
> 
> I am a little heart broken, and thought that maybe I have been hurting my baby, but doctors say that he's ok. I have never gone through something like this before, and would like to talk with others who have.
> 
> Would that be ok?

I went through the exact emotions with my GD diagnoses, I cried at the clinic. The nurse was amazing, she said to me, this comes guilt free there is nothing we can do about having GD. She said you need your placenta and pregnancy hormones to have the baby and they are not working with you body chemistry. I am on about 23 long lasting over night insulin, and about 18 before meals and my sugars are with the wanted range. Keep eating well and watch how you eat, like for breakie no milk or fruit, your first milk/dairy should be lunch time. I am here if you want to chat. Keep a chin up


----------



## sunnydazegirl

TanyaW said:


> Hey everyone, I guess I'm really just looking for some support. I was diagnosed with GD at 31 weeks. I controlled it very well with diet and tested all fine after having LO. I am nervous about having more kids because I know that the chances are higher and it usually comes back worse. I've always wanted 3 kids and I feel like I am letting this change my mind, but I absolutely adore my daughter and I know in a year or so I will want another. Did anyone else feel this way? I am working so hard to try and prevent it. My mother was borderline diabetic and lost 100lbs and is no longer at risk and her numbers are perfect. I am hoping with losing the weight I can reduce my risk as seeing that this is prob more due to the fact of my weight than genetics, although it does run in my family and DH's family. I'm already down almost 50lbs since having LO and trying to convince myself I shouldn't change my wants over this. Anyways just wanted to know if anyone else felt like this... Thanks for listening.

I have to say that having GD hasn't been a great experience but it hasn't deterred me from wanting more kids in the future. The one thing that it has put into my mind for sure it that next time I need to be in better shape (lose a few pounds, more active..) So I think for me the main thing is to change myself so that I can still have more children like I had planned.


----------



## sunnydazegirl

2boyz1onway said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Wanted to know if I could join your thread for Gestational Diabetes. I got the call Monday and said that I failed my 3 hour horribly. I was diagnosed as borderline diabetic prior to pregnancy and figured with diet things were ok. The doctors administered my first 1 hour at 24 weeks which I passed, and then at 28 weeks, I failed my 2nd 1 hour. Friday (07/20/12) I had my 3 hour .
> 
> I am a little heart broken, and thought that maybe I have been hurting my baby, but doctors say that he's ok. I have never gone through something like this before, and would like to talk with others who have.
> 
> Would that be ok?

I am glad you found the thread here, I think everyone will be really helpful to you. :)


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hello Ladies,
I have been hibernating, so have not been on forum in a while
Belated congratulations to Madmae, Marley, tracey, Doodar...
I know I am missing someone

Hellbunny good to see you around, izzy 5lb at 33wks is good
To the new ladies welcome

I have been doing well, insulin dose has increased a lot but control not too bad.
My consultant is now aiming for 38+, as diabetic team not happy for me to go beyond this.
Anyway had scan on monday at 36+2 baby now 7lb 1 ounce, compared to ds who was pound 7lb 15oz (GD on insulin - induction and delivery at 39+6). We think is definately think this is a bigger baby I also feel bigger.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Tanya,
I see where you are coming from I was in my twenties with first baby, was not overweight, but very strong family history

First time diagnosed at 24/40 was on insulin from 28/40. It took at least 3yrs before I started thinking of another I was put off. It took us a while to conceive and ds will be almost 6yrs by the time this baby is born

It was not the delivery, as I was induced and delivered with 8hrs of getting the gel, think I spent 5hrs in labour from the time I went to labour room, but the whole insulin injections, high risks pregnancy, visiting 2 separate clinics etc, was really off putting.

I was diagnosed at 16/40 this time, and on insulin from 17-18/40, after this I am done, no more.

If you want more go for it, may just give yourself time to be ready


----------



## lollybabe2011

2boyz1onway said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Wanted to know if I could join your thread for Gestational Diabetes. I got the call Monday and said that I failed my 3 hour horribly. I was diagnosed as borderline diabetic prior to pregnancy and figured with diet things were ok. The doctors administered my first 1 hour at 24 weeks which I passed, and then at 28 weeks, I failed my 2nd 1 hour. Friday (07/20/12) I had my 3 hour .
> 
> I am a little heart broken, and thought that maybe I have been hurting my baby, but doctors say that he's ok. I have never gone through something like this before, and would like to talk with others who have.
> 
> Would that be ok?


2boyz,
I think this a normal reaction after diagnosis, don't worry if you feel this just keep doing what you can do.


----------



## HellBunny

*I haven;t posted in a couple of weeks but can i just say, if anyone doesn't have any risk factors for gestational diabetes, please please please request a test for type 1 diabetes.

I had what they thought was GD in both pregnancies, in my second pregnancy my diabetes team requested me to get a GAD/C-peptide test to rule out type 1 (my readings were just slightly abnormal in both pregnancies) i thought nothing of it but had the tests done anyway! i went for my 6 week follow up GTT which came back borderline, the nurse told me to have another test in 1 year. 
2 weeks ago i ate a chocolate bar, 1 hour later i felt dreadful, i went to the loo (urinated) 4 times in the hour, randomly decided to check my sugar levels, 26.6mmol! I took myself to a&e, they saw me quickly, i had ketones and was in early DKA (diabetic ketoacidosis, life threatening. They started me on insulin right away and i'm now type 1 diabetic.

In my case it was slow onset of type 1 diabetes (my first pregnancy started 2.5 years ago!) so please if you wonder how on earth you ended up with GD, get yourself a type 1 antibody test, ESPECIALLY if your readings don't return to normal straight after the placenta is delivered. hopefully my post can prevent someone from ending up in the state i did. xxx*


----------



## izzy29

Flip hell bunny, hope u are ok. At least they have u sorted now, u were so wise to spot the signs and get help straight away. Are u permanently on insulin now?


----------



## lazybum09

HellBunny said:


> *I haven;t posted in a couple of weeks but can i just say, if anyone doesn't have any risk factors for gestational diabetes, please please please request a test for type 1 diabetes.
> 
> I had what they thought was GD in both pregnancies, in my second pregnancy my diabetes team requested me to get a GAD/C-peptide test to rule out type 1 (my readings were just slightly abnormal in both pregnancies) i thought nothing of it but had the tests done anyway! i went for my 6 week follow up GTT which came back borderline, the nurse told me to have another test in 1 year.
> 2 weeks ago i ate a chocolate bar, 1 hour later i felt dreadful, i went to the loo (urinated) 4 times in the hour, randomly decided to check my sugar levels, 26.6mmol! I took myself to a&e, they saw me quickly, i had ketones and was in early DKA (diabetic ketoacidosis, life threatening. They started me on insulin right away and i'm now type 1 diabetic.
> 
> In my case it was slow onset of type 1 diabetes (my first pregnancy started 2.5 years ago!) so please if you wonder how on earth you ended up with GD, get yourself a type 1 antibody test, ESPECIALLY if your readings don't return to normal straight after the placenta is delivered. hopefully my post can prevent someone from ending up in the state i did. xxx*




hi hun, i was diagnosed with gd last Monday, glad you are getting sorted

can i ask what your numbers were?
im in the north west too st helens x


----------



## HellBunny

Thanks Izzy, i'm on insulin yes but having some probs with it so i'm hoping to change to a different one soon i hope. x

Lazybum with my first pregnancy my 2hr lucozade GTT was 8.0mmol (fasting was 4.0) i controlled it by diet alone, basically just cut out sugar and that was it. Second pregnancy GTT was 14.8, went on insulin at 24 weeks. x I'm just outside of greater manchester (bolton) x


----------



## sunnydazegirl

jmiller said:


> Good morning ladies. Is anyone else having problems with the fasting level? I'm suppose to get under 90 for fasting and im getting around 95 :( yesterday I got a 104 but then realized I skipped my snack the night before. Has anyone had this problem?

I am having a horrible time with it! They keep increasing my dosage and then decreasing it. I get anywhere from 96 to 100 with fasting, the rest of the day is perfect. I am getting sort of worried that they keep jumping around so much with the dosages ( when I was on a higher dose the numbers were nearer to 95 than the lower dose.


----------



## lazybum09

HellBunny said:


> Thanks Izzy, i'm on insulin yes but having some probs with it so i'm hoping to change to a different one soon i hope. x
> 
> Lazybum with my first pregnancy my 2hr lucozade GTT was 8.0mmol (fasting was 4.0) i controlled it by diet alone, basically just cut out sugar and that was it. Second pregnancy GTT was 14.8, went on insulin at 24 weeks. x I'm just outside of greater manchester (bolton) x





So after your first pregnancy. did you have a repeat gtt after the baby was born?
my fasting number was 4.7 then after lucozade was 10.3, 
been monitoring my bloods for a week now, not had any over 7.1 so hoping that Will be good when i see the diabetes doctor and obstretrician on Tuesday , also having a scan too
its all scary, scared of what's going to happen when the baby is born, x


----------



## hakunamatata

HellBunny said:


> *I haven;t posted in a couple of weeks but can i just say, if anyone doesn't have any risk factors for gestational diabetes, please please please request a test for type 1 diabetes.
> 
> I had what they thought was GD in both pregnancies, in my second pregnancy my diabetes team requested me to get a GAD/C-peptide test to rule out type 1 (my readings were just slightly abnormal in both pregnancies) i thought nothing of it but had the tests done anyway! i went for my 6 week follow up GTT which came back borderline, the nurse told me to have another test in 1 year.
> 2 weeks ago i ate a chocolate bar, 1 hour later i felt dreadful, i went to the loo (urinated) 4 times in the hour, randomly decided to check my sugar levels, 26.6mmol! I took myself to a&e, they saw me quickly, i had ketones and was in early DKA (diabetic ketoacidosis, life threatening. They started me on insulin right away and i'm now type 1 diabetic.
> 
> In my case it was slow onset of type 1 diabetes (my first pregnancy started 2.5 years ago!) so please if you wonder how on earth you ended up with GD, get yourself a type 1 antibody test, ESPECIALLY if your readings don't return to normal straight after the placenta is delivered. hopefully my post can prevent someone from ending up in the state i did. xxx*

I have my post pregnancy GTT tomorrow morning. I didn't even realize that there was a difference between the follow up GTT and an actual test for type 1 diabetes. Thanks for sharing this experience honey. :hugs: Thank goodness you checked your levels after that chocolate, wonderful you caught that yourself.


----------



## daisy72

Ladies, just a question, can a postpartum glucose test be inaccurate if done while still breastfeeding?s I had mine 3 months after my daughter was born in 2011, it came out negative. Now I am pregnant again, and at 11 weeks I was diagnosed again with GD. My "old" obgyn (who is also my cousin and whom I trust very much... unfortunately we moved to another country) thinks that it is prepregnancy diabetes :(. So I thought the test might have been wrong as I was breastfeeding...


----------



## HellBunny

lazybum09 said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Izzy, i'm on insulin yes but having some probs with it so i'm hoping to change to a different one soon i hope. x
> 
> Lazybum with my first pregnancy my 2hr lucozade GTT was 8.0mmol (fasting was 4.0) i controlled it by diet alone, basically just cut out sugar and that was it. Second pregnancy GTT was 14.8, went on insulin at 24 weeks. x I'm just outside of greater manchester (bolton) x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after your first pregnancy. did you have a repeat gtt after the baby was born?
> my fasting number was 4.7 then after lucozade was 10.3,
> been monitoring my bloods for a week now, not had any over 7.1 so hoping that Will be good when i see the diabetes doctor and obstretrician on Tuesday , also having a scan too
> its all scary, scared of what's going to happen when the baby is born, xClick to expand...


I did after my first, it came back (2 hours) at 5.4 so normal.
x


----------



## HellBunny

hakunamatata said:


> HellBunny said:
> 
> 
> *I haven;t posted in a couple of weeks but can i just say, if anyone doesn't have any risk factors for gestational diabetes, please please please request a test for type 1 diabetes.
> 
> I had what they thought was GD in both pregnancies, in my second pregnancy my diabetes team requested me to get a GAD/C-peptide test to rule out type 1 (my readings were just slightly abnormal in both pregnancies) i thought nothing of it but had the tests done anyway! i went for my 6 week follow up GTT which came back borderline, the nurse told me to have another test in 1 year.
> 2 weeks ago i ate a chocolate bar, 1 hour later i felt dreadful, i went to the loo (urinated) 4 times in the hour, randomly decided to check my sugar levels, 26.6mmol! I took myself to a&e, they saw me quickly, i had ketones and was in early DKA (diabetic ketoacidosis, life threatening. They started me on insulin right away and i'm now type 1 diabetic.
> 
> In my case it was slow onset of type 1 diabetes (my first pregnancy started 2.5 years ago!) so please if you wonder how on earth you ended up with GD, get yourself a type 1 antibody test, ESPECIALLY if your readings don't return to normal straight after the placenta is delivered. hopefully my post can prevent someone from ending up in the state i did. xxx*
> 
> I have my post pregnancy GTT tomorrow morning. I didn't even realize that there was a difference between the follow up GTT and an actual test for type 1 diabetes. Thanks for sharing this experience honey. :hugs: Thank goodness you checked your levels after that chocolate, wonderful you caught that yourself.Click to expand...


Hi sorry for the confusion, the type 1 diabetes test was done in my second pregnancy (around 14 weeks) because i had no risk factors for GD, so they were abit confused why i had it, the type 1 diabetes is different to type 2 diabetes or Gestational diabetes, something to do with autoantibodies which they test for. 
Sorry i've rambled on, i'm still unwell with this post viral fatigue, my brains a mess! lol x


----------



## hakunamatata

Ok. Well definitely glad you caught it :thumbup:

I'm sitting through my 2 hr test. Hope I pass! I still have a bunch of strips and lancets so even if I pass I will periodically test just to make sure I'm ok.


----------



## izzy29

hakunamatata said:


> Ok. Well definitely glad you caught it :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sitting through my 2 hr test. Hope I pass! I still have a bunch of strips and lancets so even if I pass I will periodically test just to make sure I'm ok.

Good Luck. Did they tell you the limits you have to get between or is it the same as when pregnant?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hmm no idea on the limits. I tested my own fasting blood and it was 94 so that seems safe. Not sure what the 2 hr will have to be.


----------



## broody1984

Hi all, I was diagnosed with gd a few weeks ago and given metformin. I'm now 32 weeks and baby was (at last scan) on the average for size. I just wondered whether anyone knew whether in the UK they you go full term/ induce etc? I haven't had this conversation with my obgyn yet as I have only had one appointment and was a little taken back from all the other info I was being given. Baby is also breech at the moment..... I'm doing everything to convince it to turn!!!

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## izzy29

Endo's consultant told me they induce at 39 weeks unless u go before, obs consultant told me they would let me go to my due date, so that's not much help for you at all as its. Or much help to me. Up at diabetic clinic tomorrow so i am going to tell them the obs said about letting me go to 40 weeks to see what they say. U would think they would communicate, not sure who takes the lead on the final decision.


----------



## lollybabe2011

Hello ladies,
had my little girl today at 37+3 weighing 7 lb 5oz
scan estimate last week was 7lb 1oz
induced this morning at 8.20am,
as water was low on scan yesterday.
she was delivered at 12:37. 
It was so quick no time for epidural
she was hypoglycaemic like son as well so needed drip and formula

will update later


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Lolly!!


----------



## izzy29

Congrats lolly!!!great weight! What did u call her?


----------



## izzy29

hakunamatata said:


> Hmm no idea on the limits. I tested my own fasting blood and it was 94 so that seems safe. Not sure what the 2 hr will have to be.

How did the test go? Did they give u ur results or do u have to wait?


----------



## Doodar

Congratulations lolly :flower:

Hellbunny wow it's a good job you checked your levels when you did, goodness me. It's so scary. I think I might push for this antibodies test. I had my follow up 6 week gtt on wed and I'm not sure where I fall to be honest. The lady who did the test said that the diabetes team will want to see me and should write to me. My fasting was 6.6 and 2 hour was 10.3. I did ask if stress levels can affect the test because I never get a fasting above 6 when I test myself it's only when I go to the hospital for tests that they rise up. So I did my own gtt at home. I fasted and my level was 5.8 I drank just short of 400ml lucozade and 2 hours later it was 7.5. I've been testing my blood sugars after meals to and getting between 7 and 8's but I'm not sure if they allow a little more leaway when testing outside if pregnancy, do you know what normal numbers should be? and do you still test 1 hour post meal or 2 hour. I'm getting myself so worked up with it all.


----------



## hakunamatata

I called to find out if my results came in, and they did. I'm "normal"! My fasting score was 92 (needed to be between 70-99) and the 2 hour score was 90 (needed to be between 50-139).


----------



## izzy29

That's brill news!!


----------



## sunnydazegirl

Anyone have any suggestions? I have been taking the glyburide at dinner timefor GD for a few weeks now, and they have increased and decreased in about 5 weeks time. I have a pretty high fasting number usually between 96-105 which they say is to high. The rest of the day is perfect always under 120. They have only given me a week on the higher dose and I thought it was working but I guess they didn't like it for some reason and lowered it. Does anyone have any suggestions for trying to get that fasting number down. They tell me eat crackers and cheese before bed, but never how much. Maybe I am just not eating enough of them. Anyone in a similar situation?


----------



## hakunamatata

I used to eat Chobani yogurt or a protein bar before bed.


----------



## izzy29

my fasting level for my GTT was just above the limit and the night before the test I ate late on as I was worried about fasting for so long. If I dont eat after my dinner now and get my bloods down below 5 when I go to bed, they will still be below 5 when I get up. I usually have a good dinner and make sure I wont be starving going to bed, or even if I have a snack after I make sure there are a few hrs left before I go to sleep but it def seems to be working for me and hopefully it continues. Everyone is different though.


----------



## amjon

Hi ladies! I was diagnosed with PCOS/ insulin resistance by the endo after my last pregnancy ended in MMC. I started Metformin then. I just found out I'm 3 weeks 2 days today. He said I'm at increased risk for GD, but that the Metformin should help. (My BG levels are technically "normal" though higher than the endo liked with fastings between 90-114; 2 hour around 150-160 and the 1 hour GTT 134.)


----------



## izzy29

amjon said:


> Hi ladies! I was diagnosed with PCOS/ insulin resistance by the endo after my last pregnancy ended in MMC. I started Metformin then. I just found out I'm 3 weeks 2 days today. He said I'm at increased risk for GD, but that the Metformin should help. (My BG levels are technically "normal" though higher than the endo liked with fastings between 90-114; 2 hour around 150-160 and the 1 hour GTT 134.)

Congrats! I have pcos too and was prescribed metformin, so that along with low GI diet and exercise is so far keeping my sugars at a good level.


----------



## sunnydazegirl

Just got back from the doctor today where they increased my dosage back to 5mg. I am still not really sure the point of decreasing it since when it was at 5mg it actually working much better. So hopefully this will get it where they need it otherwise I will be put on insulin.


----------



## HellBunny

Doodar said:


> Congratulations lolly :flower:
> 
> Hellbunny wow it's a good job you checked your levels when you did, goodness me. It's so scary. I think I might push for this antibodies test. I had my follow up 6 week gtt on wed and I'm not sure where I fall to be honest. The lady who did the test said that the diabetes team will want to see me and should write to me. My fasting was 6.6 and 2 hour was 10.3. I did ask if stress levels can affect the test because I never get a fasting above 6 when I test myself it's only when I go to the hospital for tests that they rise up. So I did my own gtt at home. I fasted and my level was 5.8 I drank just short of 400ml lucozade and 2 hours later it was 7.5. I've been testing my blood sugars after meals to and getting between 7 and 8's but I'm not sure if they allow a little more leaway when testing outside if pregnancy, do you know what normal numbers should be? and do you still test 1 hour post meal or 2 hour. I'm getting myself so worked up with it all.

I would, its worth doing just for the peace of mind if anything :flower: 
The GTT is,

Diabetes - less than 11.1 2 hours after lucozade
Impaired glucose - Between 7.8 and 11.1 2 hours after lucozade
Diabetes - Fasting - Over 7mmol
Impaired fasting - 6.1 - 7mmol

Since i'm on insulin now the guidelines are alot easier (ish!) they generally want before mealtimes to be under 7mmol, they aren't giving me guidelines for after meals as they are trying to get my background insulin sorted, for meals i'm not on any insulin just yet as i'm in the early stages of type 1 (honeymoon period) x


----------



## cat_reversing

:cry:boo! I don't want it!!! I'm sure no one does. had a fasting blood test at 18 weeks which came out at 5.5 mmol, so they decided to assume i have GD. Used the home finger prick test but morning fast and after breakfst were too high, no lower than 5.7 but mostly above 6 before bfast and above 8.5 after bfast, so I;ve been put on metformin. I know it's not my fault but i was so sad on thursday when the mw said i would need to take it. I have had a problem with binge eating for a long time and know this probably hasn't helped along with having a high bmi, 42. I feel more resigned to it today although still not happy. Took first dose of metformin last night and quickly felt the side effect of diarrhea, never mind at least i'm not constipated! Been experimenting with different foods and so far pasta and boiled potatoes are fine but bread is a definate no. Struggling with breakfast, eggs seem to be the only thing that's ok, had porrigde with milk just now but 8.5 so that's a no. grrrrrrr it's so frustrating.


----------



## izzy29

cat_reversing said:


> :cry:boo! I don't want it!!! I'm sure no one does. had a fasting blood test at 18 weeks which came out at 5.5 mmol, so they decided to assume i have GD. Used the home finger prick test but morning fast and after breakfst were too high, no lower than 5.7 but mostly above 6 before bfast and above 8.5 after bfast, so I;ve been put on metformin. I know it's not my fault but i was so sad on thursday when the mw said i would need to take it. I have had a problem with binge eating for a long time and know this probably hasn't helped along with having a high bmi, 42. I feel more resigned to it today although still not happy. Took first dose of metformin last night and quickly felt the side effect of diarrhea, never mind at least i'm not constipated! Been experimenting with different foods and so far pasta and boiled potatoes are fine but bread is a definate no. Struggling with breakfast, eggs seem to be the only thing that's ok, had porrigde with milk just now but 8.5 so that's a no. grrrrrrr it's so frustrating.


It's a lot to get your head round, I am still trying to cope and have been managing it since 21 weeks. I used to have cheese and toast for breakfast but quite often it put me near the limit and that was with exercise and metformin. I have changed to 2 boiled eggs with one slice of bread and. Get between 5 and 6. I make sure I take my met with food to help with the side effects but so far so good. It will get easier.


----------



## cantthinkof1

Does anyone have any suggestions on what to eat for breakfast? I keep getting above 11 after i've eaten breakfast and all it's only special k's fruit and nut. Should i avoid cereals all together? Is it so much higher in the morning because of the long time between eating? For lunch i keep getting 7.8 which i think is ok as they say anything less then 7.8 is ok. Dinner i keep getting above 8 so have to try to work on that. I do really struggle in the mornings though, i feel so tired after breakfast and again after lunch, i feel like i can't function at all until i've had a little nap. I've never felt this tired in my life, is that normal? Whenever i do the fasting test it's always fine, no problem with that at all. Before bed time is a little high also. Not sure i can control this with just diet alone :(


----------



## MKHewson

cantthinkof1 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on what to eat for breakfast? I keep getting above 11 after i've eaten breakfast and all it's only special k's fruit and nut. Should i avoid cereals all together? Is it so much higher in the morning because of the long time between eating? For lunch i keep getting 7.8 which i think is ok as they say anything less then 7.8 is ok. Dinner i keep getting above 8 so have to try to work on that. I do really struggle in the mornings though, i feel so tired after breakfast and again after lunch, i feel like i can't function at all until i've had a little nap. I've never felt this tired in my life, is that normal? Whenever i do the fasting test it's always fine, no problem with that at all. Before bed time is a little high also. Not sure i can control this with just diet alone :(

Stay away from cereal, special K is full of sugars. I have had to have to switch to eggs, bacon, ham, and sausage, with only 1 slice of toast. Keep carbs low and complex for the morning/afternoon.


----------



## MKHewson

cantthinkof1 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on what to eat for breakfast? I keep getting above 11 after i've eaten breakfast and all it's only special k's fruit and nut. Should i avoid cereals all together? Is it so much higher in the morning because of the long time between eating? For lunch i keep getting 7.8 which i think is ok as they say anything less then 7.8 is ok. Dinner i keep getting above 8 so have to try to work on that. I do really struggle in the mornings though, i feel so tired after breakfast and again after lunch, i feel like i can't function at all until i've had a little nap. I've never felt this tired in my life, is that normal? Whenever i do the fasting test it's always fine, no problem with that at all. Before bed time is a little high also. Not sure i can control this with just diet alone :(

I had to go on insulin to keep my low, I was sad at first, but it was certainly more stressful worrying about ever bite I ate and if it would shoot my sugars up.


----------



## izzy29

Are u able to exercise? I do a wee bit within the hr after every meal and it lowers my levels. For breakfast I have one slice of toast and 2 boiled eggs. If I didn't exercise I reckon my numbers were be above the limit.


----------



## cantthinkof1

Thanks for the advice guys. Bacon, eggs, ham, sausage and toast is better then cereal? lol That's good then cos i love them! I have spd so not really able to exercise much, the most i could do is a 10 minute walk, would that help?


----------



## MKHewson

cantthinkof1 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Bacon, eggs, ham, sausage and toast is better then cereal? lol That's good then cos i love them! I have spd so not really able to exercise much, the most i could do is a 10 minute walk, would that help?

well eggs with choice of meat of course


----------



## daisy72

cantthinkof1 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Bacon, eggs, ham, sausage and toast is better then cereal? lol That's good then cos i love them! I have spd so not really able to exercise much, the most i could do is a 10 minute walk, would that help?

Depends on how fast you can walk (you shouldn't run, of course) and how bad your insulin resistance is. With me usually even 10-15 minutes of moderate speed walk can lower my numbers by 10 points (or, if you measure in mmol/L, by approximately 0.5 points) .


----------



## izzy29

cantthinkof1 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Bacon, eggs, ham, sausage and toast is better then cereal? lol That's good then cos i love them! I have spd so not really able to exercise much, the most i could do is a 10 minute walk, would that help?

That's all I do and it's enough to keep my levels down . I sort of know now the more carbs I eat the more exercise I have to do.


----------



## cantthinkof1

The trouble is i can't walk fast at all and i have a crutch so i'm not so sure it would be beneficial. I'll deff cut out the cereals, which is a shame because i've just bought a load lol Are salads for lunch and dinner a good idea?


----------



## MKHewson

cantthinkof1 said:


> The trouble is i can't walk fast at all and i have a crutch so i'm not so sure it would be beneficial. I'll deff cut out the cereals, which is a shame because i've just bought a load lol Are salads for lunch and dinner a good idea?

 If you want I can give you the dietary break down that tells you recommended amounts of what you should through out the day


----------



## cantthinkof1

That'd be great thanks :)


----------



## izzy29

I'd like to see that too.


----------



## daisy72

cantthinkof1 said:


> The trouble is i can't walk fast at all and i have a crutch so i'm not so sure it would be beneficial. I'll deff cut out the cereals, which is a shame because i've just bought a load lol Are salads for lunch and dinner a good idea?

Your lunches and dinners still have to contain a certain amount of carbs (30-45 g each) and protein. For me the best is a chicken breast with a cup of cooked quinoa (amazing thing, keeps my sugar below 100 one hour after a meal). If you eat just veg salads, you will be starving, and your body will start breaking down your fat and spill ketones (form of aceton) into your blood. Sorry for this scary picture but this is definitely not the best thing to be done in pregnancy.


----------



## mom of 7

:happydance:Hi 
I haven't been on for some time now but on July 17th we were suprised by my water breaking in the night and the arrival of my beautiful little girl at 38 weeks gestation. 
Isabella Grace 7lbs 4oz. We spent one night in the hospital mostly because the dr wanted me to sleep before coming home to all the kids but we made it home in time for lunch the next day. Glucose good for both of us and all went well.


----------



## izzy29

Ash congrats mumof7,that's great news!!


----------



## daisy72

mom of 7 said:


> :happydance:Hi
> I haven't been on for some time now but on July 17th we were suprised by my water breaking in the night and the arrival of my beautiful little girl at 38 weeks gestation.
> Isabella Grace 7lbs 4oz. We spent one night in the hospital mostly because the dr wanted me to sleep before coming home to all the kids but we made it home in time for lunch the next day. Glucose good for both of us and all went well.

Great news! Congrats!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Here is a photo of what I am advised to eat, when you calculate carbs, look at the nutriental break down, and if says 35 gr of carb and it has 12 gr of fibre you take that away from total so it would have 23gr of carbs that you need to account for per serving. 


https://i45.tinypic.com/9rnac8.jpg


----------



## Ltoth

Can Anyone tell me if a blood sugar level of 106 is okay 2 hrs after eating? I just started tracking my blood sugar today at home,
I ate waffles with maple syrup <---bad i know.. but is 106 a normal range 2 hrs after a meal? thank you!!


----------



## HellBunny

Ltoth thats fine x


----------



## Ltoth

HellBunny said:


> Ltoth thats fine x

Thank You! i finally found a chart online :flower:


----------



## cantthinkof1

Has anyone ever refused a induction even with GD? I'm not too keen on the idea of being induced but at the same time i don't like the idea of going over my due date especially if the baby is bigger then what i'm used to.


----------



## Radkat

I've read up a bit on stevia and everything I read says that it doesn't raise blood sugar. I haven't gotten to an appointment with my doctor or dietician yet, so I haven't been able to ask. What do you all know about this? Is stevia OK in smaller doses?


----------



## HellBunny

bump


----------



## sunnydazegirl

Radkat said:


> I've read up a bit on stevia and everything I read says that it doesn't raise blood sugar. I haven't gotten to an appointment with my doctor or dietician yet, so I haven't been able to ask. What do you all know about this? Is stevia OK in smaller doses?

The doctor or nutritionist would know best. I did some reading on natural sweeteners and some things said it was okay others said it wasn't. I have not substituted any sweeteners for the last 6 weeks or so that I have been doing the whole GD thing and I have gotten along just fine. It might be worth it just to cut out the things you would need sweetener on rather then putting something your not sure of on there.


----------



## izzy29

It has all gone so quiet on this thread, everyone must have had their babies or are managing their sugars well and getting along good with their bumps. 
My sugars have been even easier to manage the past 2 weeks. I seem to be able to eat a bit more and get low numbers. Doc said it was because baby didn't need as much of my insulin at this stage, I was worried it was because the placenta wasn't working properly as I thought I had read but she said no. I am being induced on wed night, will only be 39 weeks so hoping and praying I go myself before then. Eekkk!!!


----------



## ameeann

sorry sweet, I had my lil boy 5 weeks early in the end! 6lb 5 at 35 weeks! ha!

good job I didn't go full term, I struggled carrying even him! and he had to have ventous and me an episiotomy! lol

gd went straight away for me!

Nates sugars were low at birth, 1.9 infact!!

the MW forgot to test him 'til I told her too 2 hours after he was born! the minimum they should be is 2.5 stupid woman, he could have died!!!!


Make sure all you ladies remind them to test their levels and push push push!!


Dont be afraid to tell them how to do their job, sometimes they need a kick up the bum! :haha:


----------



## KatieB

Hi everyone :wave:, I'm back after being on thread when it very first started with pregnancy number 1 feels strange,! I'm currenly on metformin to control fasting level, all my other numbers seem fine at the moment but my fasting level seems to be getting erratic again... Hope they don't put me on insulin for this but my hospital are soooo strict that I have a feeling they may well do :nope: Managed to control with metformin last time for last few weeks but know each pregnancy is different xx


----------



## KatieB

ameeann said:


> sorry sweet, I had my lil boy 5 weeks early in the end! 6lb 5 at 35 weeks! ha! good job I didn't go full term, I struggled carrying even him! and he had to have ventous and me an episiotomy! lol gd went straight away for me! Nates sugars were low at birth, 1.9 infact!! the MW forgot to test him 'til I told her too 2 hours after he was born! the minimum they should be is 2.5 stupid woman, he could have died!!!! Make sure all you ladies remind them to test their levels and push push push!! Dont be afraid to tell them how to do their job, sometimes they need a kick up the bum! :haha:

Congrats! :happydance: I had forceps and episitomy with Louis, ouch! That's really bad they didn't test his blood sugars more or less straightaway, I'd be mad too, glad he's ok :flower:


----------



## HellBunny

Hows everyone doing? I'm no longer pregnant i miss it though! haha.
I still have diabetes but if anyone has any questions ask, i will do my best to answer (i'm type 1, they originally thought i had GD but the rules in pregnancy are pretty similar!)


----------



## izzy29

Well I had my baby girl and she weighed in at a dainty 71/2lbs compared to DD who was nearly 11. They checked her blood sugars 3 times pre feed after she was born and they were all fine.  Mine were checked every 4 hrs during induction and they were fine. At one stage they dropped to 3.9 so I was only allowed a up of squash with a spoonful of sugar according to the anesthetiser. Checked my sugars before I ate for 24-48 hrs and they were all ok so next stage is the ogtt in 6 weeks and hope I am all clear.


----------



## urchin

Hello Hello - room for one more?

I'm currently 36+5 and failed my GTT at 34 weeks - I scored 7.8 :(
I had my appointment with the diabetes team on Tuesday and have been monitoring my bloods ever since.

I had thought because i only just failed the GTT that I would be fine if I just cut out sugar and watched my carbs but apparently not :nope:

This weeks I've had 4 readings between 8.7 and 9.2 ... 2 of these were after milk (and not a huge amount) so I cut that out ... but then I've had 2 more after only a fairly reasonable amount of carbs (e.g. a small naan bread)

So I have to go back to clinic on Monday and they are considering putting me on metformin for the last couple of weeks of my pregnancy.

I am scheduled for a c-section at 39 weeks anyway, but they have hinted that they might have to bring it forward a week if my BS levels don't sort themselves out.

... and I am feeling mighty pissed off about it all :growlmad:

Now I know there is no point in being cross with my body, but I really am - I feel like it has really let me down and I can't help feeling guilty.
They tell be Eenie (baby's nickname) is fine - she's around the 80th centile, but everything in proportion and not showing signs of distress, but that I have slightly elevated fluid levels

So I guess that's me and where I'm at; a bit shell-shocked by the news and wondering what happens next?


----------



## Sproglet

It might be what you're eating with the carbs that makes a difference. I find eating high fat/high protein alongside ANY carbs helps to keep my blood sugar down. At the moment, full fat cheese spread, Greek yoghurt and nuts are my friends! 

Also, sugar regulation is harder in the mornings than evenings, so I try not to eat more than 15g carbs for breakfast and again for mid morning snack, 30g for lunch, 15g snack, and then can have up to 60g with dinner so long as I have fat and protein with it! (by the way, that small naan bread probably has more than 30g of carbs in, so would put me straight over for any meal except dinner)

Examples of good meals for me: Breakfast: 2 eggs on 1 slice of whole meal/granary bread. Snack: Greek yoghurt with small serving of berries. Lunch: cheese spread (lots of it :)) on 4 crispbreads, apple. Snack: couple of crackers with cheese. Dinner: meat, small serving of potatoes, veg. Or homemade stir fry served with 1/2 portion of noodles. Or stew and small dumpling. 

Hope that helps a bit! Also you can look up the glycaemic index (GI) of foods online, the lower the GI the better it is at keeping blood sugar stable so choose lower GI foods where you can. Basically picking brown bread, rice, pasta over white.

Oh, and I was furious with my body too!


----------



## urchin

thanks sproglet :thumbup:

My big problem is that right now I have no kitchen :(
There's a fitter in there as I type putting the units in, but I still have no cooker, sink, or any working functional kitchen things ... which means we are eating out or getting takeaways at the minute

I had another bad day yesterday - had one piece of wholemeal bread for brekkie with plenty of butter and ham ... and my bloods went up to 9.2.
I have no way of cooking eggs, so I don't know if they would be any better - 

I will try a bacon and eggy brekkie at the cafe today and see if that is any better - but I'm not holding out much hope :(

I am back at the hozzy tomorrow where I am expecting to be put on metformin ... I'm not enjoying this GD one little bit :cry:


----------



## Miss Broody

i am exactly the same in the mornings, my body just cannot cope, so i spread the carbs through the rest of the day and have very little first things. Sucks as i miss my cereal, but whatever it takes to keep the BS under control.

I was diagnosed at 34 weeks too, they had been making me do GTT every 4 weeks as we have strong family history and they thought something was going on as i kept having sugar in my urine but passing GTT. 

At 33.5 weeks i had growth scan and my little girls stomach was 95th Percentile!! the other measurements were like 60th percentile. At 35.5 weeks it had fallen to 90th percentile. But still way too high. Going to see consultant again today!

Since finding out i have been diet controlled and now i have mastered the morning carb issues i have managed to keep my BS really well under control, i am very proud as its been horrid!! 

The consultant wants her stomach measurement down to 70-75th percentile, but i think its a bit late to get it down that far!! 

They have said i am not going to be allowed to go to 40 weeks, but they wont commit to a date yet as they say its too early.

xx

PS fat with carbs really helps me as well!!


----------



## urchin

I'm just back from an appointment with the diabetes nurse... have been put on metformin for the rest of my pregnancy to try and get my blood sugar under control.
My next ante-natal is on Tuesday and they will decide then whether or not to bring my c-section forward (if they do that it will either be weds, thurs, fri next week!) eeeek!

I will definitely try to keep my carbs for later in the day, and have plenty of fat with them (Mr Urch didn't believe me that roasties were better than boiled spuds!)

Oddly I have no family history of diabetes, my BMI is around 25 so that should be ok - though I am an old knacker ... maybe that's it? :rofl:


----------



## Miss Broody

I had my appointment too today. I have managed to get out of having metaformin as they are happy i have the diet under control  

I am going back at 38+4 to have final scan and discuss induction dates!!  xx


----------



## urchin

Sadly I've been experiencing the interesting side effects of metformin this evening - not at all pleasant :sick:


----------



## RedRose

I got a call yesterday informing me that I have GD, and have only been measuring since then so this is all very new to me.

Am still a bit shocked really cos I too don't have a family history and have a normal bmi etc but there we go. Hoping that I can find foods which work for me asap.

Better go shopping I suppose, as I only havevwhite bread and instant porridge :lol:

I'm sure I'll be back asking lots of questions as I get my head round it a bit more. x


----------



## zogprim

Hi everyone,

This is my first post, so don't know if I'm doing it right. I am 32 weeks + 4 and went for a growth scan as I was measuring slightly on the large side. They discovered that the baby's tummy is too big (off the scale) and I have way too much fluid. They are suspecting gd, having test on Tuesday. I'm so worried and don't know what to think. Hoping its nothing else much more serious, although this seems bad enough after the horror stories I have read.

Any advice or reassurance greatly appreciated. 

Thanks. X


----------



## RedRose

Can I ask what you guys are having for breakfast? X


----------



## urchin

zogprim - it certainly sounds like you are a likely candidate for GD - they picked mine up because of excess fluid too.
They are likely to give you medication and get you testing your blood regularly (I had to do mine 7x daily for the first week or so, but am now down to 3x)
In the meantime, aim for a low GI diet ... don't cut out carbs completely - pregnancy is no time to do the Atkins diet! but try and make them wholewheat rather than white and eat plenty of fat/protein with them.

Redrose - I found that any cereal (even wholewheat, no sugar, healthfood ones) do disastrous things to my BS, though it could be the milk ... I am much better with a couple of slices of wholemeal bread with plenty of protein - eggs/bacon/cheese those kinds of things :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose

Thanks urchin!

I've never been to the supermarket so much in my life! Can't wait to find the right balance of food for me!


----------



## urchin

It's hard work Redrose - I'm sure if I'd've had more time I would have been able to get to the bottom of what I was reacting to and not had to double up the metformin.... but, we're on a very short fuse aren't we?
As it is, the meds seem to be working for me now, which is quite a relief ... the main thing is that our babies get through this ok isn't it? - I'm sure my body can cope with a short course of nasty drugs to get us both through :thumbup:


----------



## AlesiaNicole

Hello all. I had GD with my first son was informed that "once a GD always a GD" so I have my appointment with a dietician next week and will be (not) looking forward to checking my sugars for this entire pregnancy. On the up side I get extra scans after week 20 to be sure babes isn't gaining too much. 

The hardest part for me is that just like my last pregnancy my biggest cravings are sweets! And milk! And SWWEEEEETTTTS! So. Yah. This is hard. I'm making a trip to the store to stock up on Cool Whip and strawberries and lots of protein-y snacks.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi girls. I have a GD test (the liquid 2hr one) on Thursday and have been battling for a long time if I should have it or not. My son was born at 27weeks but this was due to a cervical issue. I had the test with him and it was negative. I really don't like the test and would prefer to be monitored another way. but then a colleague at work has it and I am not sure now. I am not over in terms of bmi. Its purely cause my fathers parents are from the carribbean...


----------



## silver lady

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> Hi girls. I have a GD test (the liquid 2hr one) on Thursday and have been battling for a long time if I should have it or not. My son was born at 27weeks but this was due to a cervical issue. I had the test with him and it was negative. I really don't like the test and would prefer to be monitored another way. but then a colleague at work has it and I am not sure now. I am not over in terms of bmi. Its purely cause my fathers parents are from the carribbean...

I would have it, you never know and its better safe than sorry, I had to have it due to past tests for diabetes and subsequent infections, so i went thinking what a waste of time its only going to be negative, i actually missed my first appointment. I was so lucky to have eventually gone a week later i was on insulin x


----------



## bluecathy1978

I am in the uk and just found out in the last few days that I have GD. I had my GTT on Monday and was told on Thursday that my result was borderline at 8.5 so they will be treating me as a diabetic.

I am 34 and this is my 5th baby. I have a BMI of 43, have been taking iron supplements as my iron is also on the low side and taking asprin to reduce the risk of clots.

I feel like such a failure as everything seems to be going wrong. I tried asking the nurse questions yesterday but she didnt want to answer them because "she didnt want to confuse me". More like she didnt know!!

PS Does anyone have any links to diet/menu plans? I dont see a dietician until next tuesday and I am really struggling on what to eat. I also need to have something 'sweet' after my evening meal. Anything that we can have? Thanks x
I am worried that I will be made to lie on a bed all the way through my labour which I know will make it much harder. This is my last baby and I wanted to be able to enjoy my pregnancy. After losing my baby last christmas I just feel so dissapointed. I wanted to end my childbearing years with something possitive but instead I have been made to feel like an obese freak.


----------



## silver lady

bluecathy1978 said:


> I am in the uk and just found out in the last few days that I have GD. I had my GTT on Monday and was told on Thursday that my result was borderline at 8.5 so they will be treating me as a diabetic.
> 
> I am 34 and this is my 5th baby. I have a BMI of 43, have been taking iron supplements as my iron is also on the low side and taking asprin to reduce the risk of clots.
> 
> I feel like such a failure as everything seems to be going wrong. I tried asking the nurse questions yesterday but she didnt want to answer them because "she didnt want to confuse me". More like she didnt know!!
> 
> PS Does anyone have any links to diet/menu plans? I dont see a dietician until next tuesday and I am really struggling on what to eat. I also need to have something 'sweet' after my evening meal. Anything that we can have? Thanks x
> I am worried that I will be made to lie on a bed all the way through my labour which I know will make it much harder. This is my last baby and I wanted to be able to enjoy my pregnancy. After losing my baby last christmas I just feel so dissapointed. I wanted to end my childbearing years with something possitive but instead I have been made to feel like an obese freak.

Apologies for the late reply, I felt the same as you when i found out and believe me worrying does not help! 

Obviously start to cut all sugars even hidden sugars in sauces etc. 

The other big thing to watch is your carbohydrate intake, do not cut carbohydrates completely. The best carbohydrates to have are the slow burning ones check out Low GI Foods! 

I was told to avoid certain types of bread Seeded and Rye is best! Try and avoid White, brown and wholemeal as even though the later two are said to be healthy they are all as equally refined! 

Keep your quantity down on carbs to the size of your fist! 

Pasta all types i was told are fine but the same watch quantity and also cook until just done, don't over cook! 

Rice i was told quick cook and basmati are best and remember quantity and also cook until just done, don't over cook! 

Potatoes Sweet ones are best! (i love them more) but go small on jackets, new potatoes i have no more than 3! Chips only very few!

Fruit - The fresher the better and to eat it as it is as it takes longer to break down in your system! Try and cut juices and stewed fruit. 

Vegetables - apart from potatoes eat as many as you like!

Ready meals/Jars - Check sugar/carbohydrate content (I would try and steer clear if can)

As for desserts i treat myself to Tescos no added sugar Delight (tescos version of angel delight as i don't think angel delight do no added sugar) and sugar free jelly are good other than that i have fruit sometimes frozen mixed fruit with a small amount of cream or low fat version of cream (strawberries and low fat cream?)! 

My husband treated me to a box of thorntons diabetic chocolate yesterday although i only had a bit and will do every now and again! They tasted no different! 

Diabetic foods i have been told are a no no! due to them being expensive and messing with your gut! 

What you do have to bare in mind, that i found very frustrating, is that *sometimes* GD can not be controlled by diet alone, although diet helps and keeps it controlled whether you have to take medication or not, sometimes you may need to take medication like metformin (if you can tolerate it, i couldn't) and/or insulin (i take both). Always check your glucose levels! But also if you haven't been told already, expect these to rise as your pregnancy progresses (also very frustrating). 

Most of all try to relax and don't stress too much or get upset (this also doesn't help with glucose levels, but it took me a week or 2 to get my head around everything!) You will be under the very best of care! Its only for a few weeks so try and do everything right!

Exercise does help even if its just walking more!

I was tested because of recurrent infections and diabetic tests in the past not to do with BMI, not all people who have it are over weight, skinny people get it too! Robbie Williams wife had it. Try not to beat yourself up! YOU ARE NOT A FAILURE!!!

You may have to be induced as they will not let you go full term i.e. 40 weeks. 

Can i ask what was the weight of your previous babies?

I haven't been told how labour will go but i know they may monitor your glucose levels every hour! A c-section may happen! 

Keep a note of what you eat in between now and tuesday it will give them an idea of how to treat it! 

:coffee: Sorry if this has been long but i know how you feel and only wish i had been told this!

Now you are under care of the hospital you may decide to to see your usual midwife. They will give you the up most care and should provide you with contact numbers you can ring if you are concerned about anything!

The main complication is that baby would get too big. Now that you are under care that shouldn't happen, providing you follow everything to plan. 

I hope i haven't worried you in anyway :flower:

Please also understand this is only a guideline and every case may be different. 

*PM me with any question you like (we can go through it together) i'm 32 and this is not hopefully going to be my last baby (i want 2 if i can)! *


----------



## bluecathy1978

Thanks for your reply. I have appointments galore on Tuesday starting with a growth scan (which was booked anyway before my GD was diagnosed). I then have appointments to see my obstetric consultant, another dr and also the specilaist diabetic midwife.

Been in a right mess tonight as I have only one test strip left as the ones they prescribed to me at the pahrmacy are for a different monitor. Got to try and sort that tomorrow.

I have been keeping a diary of what I have been eating but to be honest with you I really don't think it is my normal diet that has caused this. I tested an hour after having my evening meal and my BSL was 5.3 which I think is good. We have homemad cottage pie and carrots and brocolli. I didnt have any desert as my sugar free jelly wasnt set :(

As for the sizes of my previous babies;
#1 - 10lb 15oz delivered after being induced, normal delivery,
#2 - 8lb 7oz delivered spontaneously, normal delivery,
#3 - 4lb 11oz delivered by emergency c section after failed induction at 38 weeks due to high BP (suspected pre eclampsia)
#4 - 8lb 10 oz delivered spontaneously by VBAC two days before my due date, normal dleivery with an easy hassle free pregnancy.

I think I have covered most scenarios pregnancy wise :)


----------



## minties

Hello ladies, I'm going to browse through the thread shortly, but I've just been diagnosed with gestational diabetes at the grand ol' length of 35 weeks. I knew it anyway, I had a growth scan last week on Monday and baby had a very large stomach and head. She is hovering around the 86th percentile.

I failed the 1 hour and 2 hour test. On the 2 hour my fasting was 4.7 and 10.1 at the 2 hour point (had to be less than 9 to pass).

I didn't have it with my son and he was 3.3kg - about 7lbs 4oz - at 6 days overdue.

I am not sure what happens now...I called my midwife to chase up the results to begin with, and she said she'll refer me to the diabetes team at the hospital. So now I have to see her, a consultant at the hospital and the diabetes team. Grr!

Will I be sectioned early? I had an emergency section with my son. I'm freaking out about trying to deliver a huge baby (she was already estimated at 6lbs a week ago).


----------



## silver lady

bluecathy1978 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have appointments galore on Tuesday starting with a growth scan (which was booked anyway before my GD was diagnosed). I then have appointments to see my obstetric consultant, another dr and also the specilaist diabetic midwife.
> 
> Been in a right mess tonight as I have only one test strip left as the ones they prescribed to me at the pahrmacy are for a different monitor. Got to try and sort that tomorrow.
> 
> I have been keeping a diary of what I have been eating but to be honest with you I really don't think it is my normal diet that has caused this. I tested an hour after having my evening meal and my BSL was 5.3 which I think is good. We have homemad cottage pie and carrots and brocolli. I didnt have any desert as my sugar free jelly wasnt set :(
> 
> As for the sizes of my previous babies;
> #1 - 10lb 15oz delivered after being induced, normal delivery,
> #2 - 8lb 7oz delivered spontaneously, normal delivery,
> #3 - 4lb 11oz delivered by emergency c section after failed induction at 38 weeks due to high BP (suspected pre eclampsia)
> #4 - 8lb 10 oz delivered spontaneously by VBAC two days before my due date, normal dleivery with an easy hassle free pregnancy.
> 
> I think I have covered most scenarios pregnancy wise :)

Nobodies diet causes this, it is hormones that your placenta produces. I gave you info about diet because you asked for information and if you can control the diabetes by food and making small changes, that is brilliant and it may well be that you can from what you say about your readings as they appear well within normal range! I had a really healthy diet before i got GD and i wasn't tested due to BMI. But when you see the dietician they still may ask you to make small changes i.e. quantity and other things you may not know about. :) It may be that you are borderline and you don't have it! If i got the reading after a meal that you got without taking medication i would be over the moon! x


----------



## bluecathy1978

Thanks :) Looking forward to my appointments tomorrow so I can feel a bit more possitive and I also have a growth scan so get to see my girl xx


----------



## silver lady

minties said:


> Hello ladies, I'm going to browse through the thread shortly, but I've just been diagnosed with gestational diabetes at the grand ol' length of 35 weeks. I knew it anyway, I had a growth scan last week on Monday and baby had a very large stomach and head. She is hovering around the 86th percentile.
> 
> I failed the 1 hour and 2 hour test. On the 2 hour my fasting was 4.7 and 10.1 at the 2 hour point (had to be less than 9 to pass).
> 
> I didn't have it with my son and he was 3.3kg - about 7lbs 4oz - at 6 days overdue.
> 
> I am not sure what happens now...I called my midwife to chase up the results to begin with, and she said she'll refer me to the diabetes team at the hospital. So now I have to see her, a consultant at the hospital and the diabetes team. Grr!
> 
> Will I be sectioned early? I had an emergency section with my son. I'm freaking out about trying to deliver a huge baby (she was already estimated at 6lbs a week ago).

Hi apologies for the late reply, they may induce you early probably from about 37 weeks but i don't know as they have little time to get it under control. You may have a section. They will monitor your glucose levels through out labour. I presume because they caught it at 35 weeks you will be seeing the diabetic team very frequently. Do not worry though this is the last thing you want to do. You are now under the best care, remember ANY queries you have about your pregnancy, give them a call, from the tiniest niggles to bigger things. Let us know how you get on :hugs: :flower: x


----------



## minties

Thank you so much! It was lovely to get your reply.

I'm pretty sure I can't have an induction due to previous section, I'm not entirely sure though - my midwife seems very vague. I am seeing her tomorrow and hopefully she will have some answers. She always says "ask the consultant at the hospital" and doesn't seem keen to help me.

I will be 36+1 by the time I actually get to see the consultant, whom I don't even know, not sure if it's an OB or just a hospital midwife (my midwife is independent).

I feel like I have let myself down. I originally wanted a home VBAC, this is so far from that.


----------



## silver lady

minties said:


> Thank you so much! It was lovely to get your reply.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I can't have an induction due to previous section, I'm not entirely sure though - my midwife seems very vague. I am seeing her tomorrow and hopefully she will have some answers. She always says "ask the consultant at the hospital" and doesn't seem keen to help me.
> 
> I will be 36+1 by the time I actually get to see the consultant, whom I don't even know, not sure if it's an OB or just a hospital midwife (my midwife is independent).
> 
> I feel like I have let myself down. I originally wanted a home VBAC, this is so far from that.

You might be able to have a VBAC but i think at home is a no no as they have to monitor your glucose levels and may have you on an insulin drip! x


----------



## minties

I'm too scared to try for a VBAC now though, the idea of this giant baby everyone's raving on about doesn't sound fun. I couldn't even birth a 7lb 4oz baby.

It's been suggested to me on a local messageboard that in my area, they tend to section at 37 weeks. That seems shocking to me based on a growth scan or 2. I was thinking 39 weeks?


----------



## izzy29

I was induced at 39 weeks with GD after a Caesarian. I was only allowed one pessary because of the previous section though, then the drip.


----------



## silver lady

minties said:


> I'm too scared to try for a VBAC now though, the idea of this giant baby everyone's raving on about doesn't sound fun. I couldn't even birth a 7lb 4oz baby.
> 
> It's been suggested to me on a local messageboard that in my area, they tend to section at 37 weeks. That seems shocking to me based on a growth scan or 2. I was thinking 39 weeks?

Then they may do a c-section. I had a scan at 29 weeks and the growth was 95 percentile but now at 32 weeks is predicted spot on! If they can get it under control for a little while it may not be as bad as you think! At the beginning of my GD i was predicted without meds that i would give birth to a 13 pounder but i am hoping now it will be more like 7 - 8 pounds. It depends on the growth on when they section you i thought mine was going to be 36 - 37 weeks but now they are talking like 39 - 40 weeks unless she comes before! :flower:

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## minties

Sorry to be a pain in the bum...I have another question. I was playing with the tester, and can get varying results within seconds. Do I record the highest one in my log? And so far my blood sugars are a bit lower 2 hours after eating, rather than before. I find that interesting.


----------



## silver lady

minties said:


> Sorry to be a pain in the bum...I have another question. I was playing with the tester, and can get varying results within seconds. Do I record the highest one in my log? And so far my blood sugars are a bit lower 2 hours after eating, rather than before. I find that interesting.

hmmm interesting... Are you taking anything with your meals yet (as in meds?)? Definitely worth mentioning about the lower bloods would love to know the outcome. Maybe its what your eating, is it very slow release???

When i get high glucose levels, before when i have reported it to the diabetic nurse she's told me to wash my hands give them a good rinse under water then test again and take that result. Sometimes its higher others lower but if you do that straight away then thats the result to take. When you hand your monitor over to then at check up they will decide on which ones to take anyway. 

Don't be daft definitely not a pain in the bum :flower:


----------



## minties

It does seem odd. I wash and dry my hands thoroughly before every test, just thought the machine was fun to play with, so I tested 3 fingers at once (ouch!). I'm not on any medications. Excuse my lack of paragraphs, they aren't working on my phone. My fasting test was 5.1 this morning (has to be under 5) and after breakfast it was 5.3 (toast x2 with avocado and tomato). Yesterday I ate heaps, including pancakes with maple syrup and burgerking, 6 was the highest recording.


----------



## minties

My god this is confusing! Just thought I'd test after my morning snack as breakfast wasn't filling, so I ate a lot (4 x wholegrain rice thins with salad stuff on them). I was bummed to see a 6.8 (had to be under 6.5). So I stomp about a bit, call the diabetes nurse to ask if I'm still allowed lunch, she didn't reply. 20 minutes goes by, I wash my hands and test again. Now it's 5.8?

Can is vary that easily usually? I'm sure I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## silver lady

minties said:


> My god this is confusing! Just thought I'd test after my morning snack as breakfast wasn't filling, so I ate a lot (4 x wholegrain rice thins with salad stuff on them). I was bummed to see a 6.8 (had to be under 6.5). So I stomp about a bit, call the diabetes nurse to ask if I'm still allowed lunch, she didn't reply. 20 minutes goes by, I wash my hands and test again. Now it's 5.8?
> 
> Can is vary that easily usually? I'm sure I'm doing something wrong.

It can vary, I wish my levels were as good as yours my insulin goes up every week due to baby growing and levels going up. I wish i could control it with diet alone. Fact is, is that i eat really healthy too, so there were no adjustments on diet to make. x


----------



## minties

Mine only seem to be good if I eat half of what most people eat at a meal. I'm starving, I'm about ready to go on a massive binge eating spree.


----------



## silver lady

I still wish that was the case, my appetite is really next to nothing at the moment! If i eat a regular meal i either feel very sick or get indigestion. But i just don't fancy anything. All i can do is eat healthy to keep the nutrients going, which i am super conscious of. x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It looks like I am back here again :nope:

I was diagnosed with GD very late in the day with my daughter (35+6) and in the 3 week of diet control I only got 2 high readings post meals when I was learning what I could and couldnt eat and I never got a high fasting or pre meal reading.

I was sort of hoping given my daughter was 6lb 7oz at birth (39+3) and there was no issue with my fluid levels, her sugars didnt crash and the placenta was perfect that maybe it was all a big mistake....

Anyway....paranoid this time that I would end up with undetected GD I have been monitoring properly since 16 weeks and everything was fine until a week or so ago when my fasting sugars overnight and pre meals started going a bit crazy - and really different to my non pregnancy monitoring that I have done.

I am not really gaining weight because I am having to work so hard to keep things in check and I have decided to call my MW and ask to be referred to the diabetic team at the hospital now.

Is 20ish weeks early for second time around for GD to kick in?

Also has anyone else experienced this issue that their sugars were only high post meals with their first pregnancy and then for it to be fasting sugars too second time around?

I just feel sad and deflated about it all - I am 26, weighed 8 stone 7lb when I conceived and no one in my family has diabetes. At least last time I could be strict and control it with diet, no matter how hard I am trying I can't do anything about these fasting numbers :cry:


----------



## daisyfflur

Hi, I had gd, diagnosed at 16 weeks, on metformin and insulin for weeeeeeks. C-section booked for last Tuesday and baby Barney arrived at 16:28 on the 9th October weighing in at a tiny 6lbs 3oz so not even the weight predicted at the 32 weeks growth scan. So small that none of his clothes fitted and an emergency dash to Mothercare was needed. I had a hypo the evening he was born (3.1) and a random test in the evening (10.2). Had another test in the ambulance on Monday (c-section scar burst but that's another story) and it was 8.9 which they said was within limits, I can't find any info to back that up. I had a hypo yesterday and this morning. I suspect that I'm not going to be free from diabetes anytime soon :( Any one else going through this?


----------



## minties

It may take a while to settle? I'm not too sure. I get hypo readings randomly a lot too, I know I'm still pregnant though. The other day I got a 3.3 followed by a 9.8 less than an hour later, I felt so yucky and weird.

Your scar burst, oh no! Hope you are ok? :(


I had another growth scan yesterday and still saying baby is huge, no change there. She is now just mere grams away from my 40+6 son, eeek. Estimated to be over 7lbs/3.2kg. Her stomach is getting bigger but no leg growth?? 

I'm so failing at keeping my blood sugars down. I'm too hungry.


----------



## izzy29

Any ideas what u could buy the diabetic team/individuals as a thank you present for all their help? Don't think chocolates are going to be appropriate in this instance.


----------



## minties

That's a lovely thought!


----------



## Pennyb

I was diagnosed with GD recently. Pass was 7.8 I was 7.9. When I went in for the 6 weeks blood analysis I was easily in the low range. I am now mointoring my blood and find it all strange.

Before meals should be no more than 5.9 and after meals no more than 7.8.

I am eating the same as before with no change to my diet and all my readi gs are easily within range the highest post meal I have had is 6.7 and that was 1 hour after a chippy tea of fried rice, chips and curry !!!

32 week growth scan showed baby was fine and not measuring too big.

So how come my levels are ok, with no change to my diet if I have GD.

Hs anyone else had this ?

They are inducing me at 39 weeks due to GD.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Pennyb said:


> I was diagnosed with GD recently. Pass was 7.8 I was 7.9. When I went in for the 6 weeks blood analysis I was easily in the low range. I am now mointoring my blood and find it all strange.
> 
> Before meals should be no more than 5.9 and after meals no more than 7.8.
> 
> I am eating the same as before with no change to my diet and all my readi gs are easily within range the highest post meal I have had is 6.7 and that was 1 hour after a chippy tea of fried rice, chips and curry !!!
> 
> 32 week growth scan showed baby was fine and not measuring too big.
> 
> So how come my levels are ok, with no change to my diet if I have GD.
> 
> Hs anyone else had this ?
> 
> They are inducing me at 39 weeks due to GD.

The GTT is quite an extreme test when you think about it - personally if your levels are well controlled until term and your baby isnt measuring big I would hold off being induced. You dont HAVE to be induced, you are in your rights to ask for another growth scan or monitoring.

I only say this because I was induced at 39 weeks with my daughter 'just because' and it wasnt the greatest experience ever. Looking back I was just showing signs of pre diabetes and as she was 6lb 7oz at birth, no excess fluid and perfect placenta it is a real shame that the birth went the way it did when there was no good reason for it.

:hugs:


----------



## minties

How strange that the levels vary so much? My levels have to be under 6.5 at all times. And under 5 in the morning. If I had a 7.8 after eating I'd be so upset!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have to be under 6 all the time - I would be scared if I got a 6 first thing in the morning though but OK with it after my dinner.

I am sure last time (different hospital) my allowed level was higher :shrug:


----------



## ninjababy

Hi ladies

Just wondering did you get a big thirst on with GD? It's hit me bad in the last 2 weeks and I'm majorly tired an feel like I can't get up in the morning! But the thirst big is worrying me


----------



## lucy_x

Well iv been diagnosed GD.
fasting numbers were atrociously high, 7.8, but my 2 hour numbers were only 8.8. So a fail on the first ones. 

Theyre gonna let me have a go at controlling it with diet, but frankly i haevnt got a clue where to start, I saw a dietitian, but hse basically said ALL starchy carbs are goo :shrug: i fail to see how. She was useless... Anyway, i havent a clue what to have for dinner :(


----------



## izzy29

I would have had 2 eggs and one slice of whole meal bread for brekkie or 2 slices of whole meal with cheese melted. For lunch cracker bread with ham cheese and tomato, dinners maybe lasagne with salad, spag Bol with whole wheat pasta, loads of cheese, only cereal bowl size for dinner though, no garlic bread unfort. Caesar salad was another good one for me. Snacked on salt and vinegar peanuts, low fat yogurts, snack a jacks. Different things work fr different people so they may not work for you.


----------



## maratobe

hey all!
i had GD when i was pregnant with my daughter and my doctor sent me for a GTT before we knew i was pregnant again and it came back at..... 
fasting- 6.2, 1 hours after- 16.4 and 2 hours after was- 14.9 :( :( they said i have diabetes type 2 but now that im pregnant again i have been put straight on insulin and diet control and my levels are still crazy.
im suppose to be under 5.5 in the morning and 7 after meals. im getting 7+ in the morning and 8-10+ after meals. they are increasing my insulin every 2 days, i have to have it 4 times a day.... im gutted that i cant control it and im only early in my pregnancy and im worried about what will happen later.... :(
sorry for the ramble i actually was just going to introduce myself again lol


----------



## lucy_x

This mornings numbers upon waking were pretty good (6.5) and that was after having a pizza and a can of pop last night, After breakfast (beans, Toast, Bacon, 2 eggs and a cuppa lol) (1hr after readings) were 5.6.

God knows how i got an 7.6 at hospital after fasting then :shrug:, then an 8.9 after the lucozade.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

lucy_x said:


> This mornings numbers upon waking were pretty good (6.5) and that was after having a pizza and a can of pop last night, After breakfast (beans, Toast, Bacon, 2 eggs and a cuppa lol) (1hr after readings) were 5.6.
> 
> God knows how i got an 7.6 at hospital after fasting then :shrug:, then an 8.9 after the lucozade.

Weirdly this time I have noticed a really strong correlation between weird fasting numbers and when I havent had enough sleep - mainly toddler related lack of sleep.

Were you very stressed or sleep deprived around the time of the test???


----------



## NatalieW

Evening. Thought I would join here :)

I was GD with first pregnancy with a rating of 11.8 on GTT at 28wks. 

Had my first GTT on Monday with second pregnancy. I went from 4.6 fasting to 8.4 after a 2hr sugar load. 

I feel totally gutted. I've been watching what I eat and following the low GI. And I still get it :(


----------



## lucy_x

AmeliePoulain said:


> Weirdly this time I have noticed a really strong correlation between weird fasting numbers and when I havent had enough sleep - mainly toddler related lack of sleep.
> 
> Were you very stressed or sleep deprived around the time of the test???

Defiantly stressed, I only have to enter Antenatal and my pulse goes up! not to mention the family house sale and all the other stress we have been going through! Didn't sleep well the night before either as i was soooo thirsty from fasting :lol:

Maybe its the same as you, lack of sleep with the silly fasting numbers, never mind it is what it is unfortunately, im sure il get used to it! :)


----------



## Montana

I'm so glad I found this thread! 
I have GD and have managed it through diet. I am 37w3d today and my glucose numbers have all of a sudden shot up! I am so frustrated and don't know what to do. I have to stay between 100-135 (I test 1 hour after I eat). I had a hotdog for lunch which normally gives me a 100-115 reading. When I tested today, it was 138. And last night my reading was 135 which is quite higher than normal for me. I usually have low numbers in the evening time. I will test again after dinner and am hoping to be back to normal. My doctor did say that GD becomes more difficult to manage the later you are in your pregnancy. Do you think this is what's happening to me? If my numbers stay high, do you think they will make me take insulin, or just induce me early? Baby is measuring in 50%.


----------



## ninjababy

Ladies I need some help! I'm feeling really poorly! 3 weeks ago I started to get thirsty and Braxton hIcks! Since then it's gotten worse
And worse now I feel like achey flulike tiredness I'm stuck in bed and my mouth is so dry! I feel like I'm going insane! I did my glucose 2 days ago but don't get results till next week but the baby has been a lot quieter with kicks the last 2 days and I dunno what to do! Should I go hospital?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ninjababy said:


> Ladies I need some help! I'm feeling really poorly! 3 weeks ago I started to get thirsty and Braxton hIcks! Since then it's gotten worse
> And worse now I feel like achey flulike tiredness I'm stuck in bed and my mouth is so dry! I feel like I'm going insane! I did my glucose 2 days ago but don't get results till next week but the baby has been a lot quieter with kicks the last 2 days and I dunno what to do! Should I go hospital?

Are you drinking enough - I only get BH when dehydrated. You need SO much extra fluid during pregnancy to maintain all that extra blood. 

What is your fluid intake like?


----------



## ninjababy

Drinking all the time! On my 5th glass of water and I'm still dry as hell! What do I do??'


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ninjababy said:


> Drinking all the time! On my 5th glass of water and I'm still dry as hell! What do I do??'

If you are concerned it might be GD then I would switch onto a low GI diet until you get your results and if they come back fine then see your doctor.

Even non pregnant I get thirsty after sweet things and carbs x


----------



## ninjababy

I'm so thirsty it keeps me awake at night it's not just after food
It's 24/7 no matter how much I drink! It's so bad I can't stop thinking about water all day! I can't stop crying out of frustration:(


----------



## lucy_x

Any one know why my count is so high before breakfast? - i reckon it must be because i don't eat for such a long time between dinner and the next mornings breakfast :( - i eat at 8.30 pm and don't eat again until the next morning about 10 because for doing the animals first.

Should i eat something before going to bed?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I found that a high protein snack before bed helped - I have cheese or some peanuts x


----------



## ninjababy

Just found out I got GD! Dunno where to start!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ninjababy said:


> Just found out I got GD! Dunno where to start!!!

Are you in the UK?


----------



## ninjababy

I'm british but I live in Spain have to have a 4 hour test next week and see the Dr then and I guess in meantime it's low carb no sugar!?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

ninjababy said:


> I'm british but I live in Spain have to have a 4 hour test next week and see the Dr then and I guess in meantime it's low carb no sugar!?

I would cut out the obvious things - sugary drinks, fruit juice, cakes, sweets etc.

Try and reduce your carbs and switch to wholemeal pasta and brown rice and cut down your portion sizes and increase veg and protein (eggs, cheese, meat) I think most people find normal potatoes quite difficult too. 

Fruit they say to limit to 3 portions a day - some fruit tends to send your sugars really high like grapes, pineapple etc. Apples. cherries and pears tend to be pretty good for me.

The link below isn't really comprehensive but I found it useful for getting a basic idea at the beginning - before I saw the hospital diabetic team. It helped me with breakfast especially which I found hard - I never would have guessed weetabix was 'bad' for example but porridge would be OK!

https://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/


----------



## ninjababy

Brilliant thank you very much :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Quick question for those doing/or have done diet control - what figure did you have to be under 2 hours post meal???


----------



## NatalieW

I might be starting that after wed. Once I've had my appointment, can't tell you until then.


----------



## izzy29

Mine had to be under 7.8 one hr post meal.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

In my previous pregnancy I also had to be under 7.8 1 hour post meal but this hospital do 2 hourly.

I have to be under 6 - which some people have said to me is quite tough, I have no idea though.

I am doing ok but have to be very very good!


----------



## NatalieW

I just had my "chat" with the diabetic midwife & nurse. And dietician. Two hours it took. 

Anyway on the controlling by diet needs to be under 8 1hr post meal 

Now I know this is technical but is that an hour after your finishe or started?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> I just had my "chat" with the diabetic midwife & nurse. And dietician. Two hours it took.
> 
> Anyway on the controlling by diet needs to be under 8 1hr post meal
> 
> Now I know this is technical but is that an hour after your finishe or started?

I do after I finish (no one has clarified this with me though) sometimes my meals are realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly long with having to look after a toddler at the same time!


----------



## daisy72

NatalieW said:


> I just had my "chat" with the diabetic midwife & nurse. And dietician. Two hours it took.
> 
> Anyway on the controlling by diet needs to be under 8 1hr post meal
> 
> Now I know this is technical but is that an hour after your finishe or started?

It really depends on a provider. With my daughter, i had to test 1 hr after the start, now it is 1 hr after finish, and the meal shouldn't be longer than 30 minutes. Looks like there's no standard :(
I have to be under 130 (=7.2)


----------



## hopefulfor09

I test 2 hours after I start eating and need to be under 6.7. Which is in line with American and diabetes association guidelines. 5 seems really low. My do actually doesn't want mine to be lower an 5.2 2 hours after. I take insulin at bedtime for my fasting number which needs to be under 5.2. I have had to steadily increase my nighttime dose and start on fast acting insulin before breakfast tomorrow am. And I follow diet very strictly. So frustrating. Anyone else on insulin? When did you stop increasing if at all?


----------



## mizzywizzy

i was diagnosed with GD yesterday. fasting blood was 6 mmol/L, 1 hour was 13.5mmol/L and 2 hours was 8.7mmol/L. I am so gutted! i feel like I am responsible for harming my baby and keep thinking that my baby will be born with so many health issues. I have cut out all processed foods from my diet, avoiding sugar altogether but my problem is carbs - i am still eating things like cereal, bread and pasta but have no idea how much of these foods i should be eating! I have made my appointment with the GD doctor next week so will hopefully have more answers to all my questions. Im just praying i dont have to go into labour early and fingers crossed this baby doesnt get too huge and end up having a ceasarean!


----------



## daisy72

Mizzywizzy, please don't feel bad about yourself! GD is one of the most common gestational complications, as you can also see in this forum.
Before you see your doctor, try to cut back on the carbs you mentioned, cereal, bread and pasta. i have to avoid them altogether in order to maintain healthy levels. I eat buckwheat and quinoa instead, however weird these things sound and taste in the beginning. If I have to eat bread, i can only afford a thin slice of it, that contains about 20 g of carbs (always check labels!). Sweet ready-made cereals are full of carbs, try to eat pure oatmeal cereal instead (I actually learned to enjoy it :). 
All portions have to be small. This is the case when quantity really matters.
Be prepared that you will be put on metformin or insulin, as your fasting sugar is pretty high, and there's not much you can do about it with just diet. It is not the end of the world, and sometimes the fastest and easiest way to stabilize your levels. 
Good luck!


----------



## lucy_x

Does labetalol have an effect on blood glucose? - i always thought my evening numbers and morning numbers were a little high but tonight i did an experiment.

I haven't eaten in 3 days as iv been very ill with flu, basically throwing everything up (except my BP meds fortunately!) and levels have stayed a steady 4.1-4.3 ish but tonight i felt up to some simple cottage cheese, took BG - was 4.3 and my labetalol. an hour later it was 8.9!!!!!

cottage cheese never puts up my BG! and i usually take my labetalol after my last reading so don't know the usual effect!

Should i ring my diabetic MW and let her know? really dont want to be taking metformin for a high BG reading that i haven't done myself if its the labetalol!!!


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm due to have a GTT tomorrow but I have a cold, will this affect the result?
I've already failed one (last week) but I had been in a crash on the way to hospital so they don't know if its cos I was in shock so want to repeat it to be sure, but I have a headcold
:(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hello :flower:

Those of you who have previously been on diet control and had to switch to medication at what point were your numbers not considered well controlled?

I am doing OK at the moment, things have got a bit more tough in the past few weeks though :nope:


----------



## NatalieW

Last time I was pregnant, I was diagnosed at 28wks. Went onto medication at 29wks. I was getting readings of 9+ and was starving. So upped food and medication was the answer. 

So far this time my numbers are better but I'm only 19wks.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Last time I was pregnant, I was diagnosed at 28wks. Went onto medication at 29wks. I was getting readings of 9+ and was starving. So upped food and medication was the answer.
> 
> So far this time my numbers are better but I'm only 19wks.

Thanks :flower:

I have to be under 6 after 2 hours and am only getting the occasional 6.2 or 6.4 but it is creeping up.

I just kind of want to know exactly when they will consider the need to look at medication if I need it - I just want to be prepared really.


----------



## KRobbo

AmeliePoulain said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Last time I was pregnant, I was diagnosed at 28wks. Went onto medication at 29wks. I was getting readings of 9+ and was starving. So upped food and medication was the answer.
> 
> So far this time my numbers are better but I'm only 19wks.
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> I have to be under 6 after 2 hours and am only getting the occasional 6.2 or 6.4 but it is creeping up.
> 
> I just kind of want to know exactly when they will consider the need to look at medication if I need it - I just want to be prepared really.Click to expand...

Hi!
So sorry you have gotten it again. When I had it though my numbers had to be below 7, I would have been so happy with a 6.4! I was put on insulin when pretty much every meal was over 7. 1 higher reading a day was ok but more than that was an issue. 

Katie x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

KRobbo said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Last time I was pregnant, I was diagnosed at 28wks. Went onto medication at 29wks. I was getting readings of 9+ and was starving. So upped food and medication was the answer.
> 
> So far this time my numbers are better but I'm only 19wks.
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> I have to be under 6 after 2 hours and am only getting the occasional 6.2 or 6.4 but it is creeping up.
> 
> I just kind of want to know exactly when they will consider the need to look at medication if I need it - I just want to be prepared really.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> So sorry you have gotten it again. When I had it though my numbers had to be below 7, I would have been so happy with a 6.4! I was put on insulin when pretty much every meal was over 7. 1 higher reading a day was ok but more than that was an issue.
> 
> Katie xClick to expand...

Hello!

Was under 7 2 hours post meal or 1?


----------



## KRobbo

2 hrs x


----------



## ticking.clock

What are the risks of unmanaged GD?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello Ladies... Im a little concerned that i maybe developing gestational diabetes again :(.. i mean is it even possible to get it at like nearly 17 weeks?

I had it with my 1st son when i was like 37weeks or something, i just remember i was told that by the time there changed my diet etc then my son will of been born...

This pregnancy, last week i just noticed how all of a sudden i started to feel extremely tred, extremely thirsty and also pins and needles in my hands and feet :/ Im seeing midwife on wednesday and so ill raise my concerns with her then.

Im not sure if the 2 can be linked or not... but before i fell pregnant i got one of those free diabetes checks as i felt like i had the same symptoms and it was 5.7 and i think anything of 6 or above was to be looked further into???

:(


----------



## NatalieW

Babee_bugs, as you developed it late in last pregnancy you should have already had a GTT test. I think I developed mine at 12wks, but due to last pregnancy I had to be tested at 16wks and 22wks and again at 28wks. I have been feeling much better, not so thirsty or tired.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I was diagnosed late in my first pregnancy (36+5) but in this pregnancy had to start being careful with diet around 16 weeks and I decided to contact my GD team at 20 weeks because it was getting tough and I needed support - so yes, it is normal for it to kick in earlier with second babies.

I declined GTT and chose to self monitor from 16 weeks just because I don't feel that the GTT is a great test for me...also they werent going to offer it to me til 28 weeks (which would not be good if they had waited that long!)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

see i didnt get it with my 2nd son!! But then i cant remember ever having a test done for it?? But were talking like 6 years ago now lol so maybes i did i cant remember... i cant remember the last 5 minutes, nevermind 6 years ago :/

Im gonna check it up with the midwife, im already High Risk as it is bleurghhh so just really hope i dont have it again :(

I can honestly feel myself Crashing down.. Im having to revert to some chocolate or something sweet to sort of kick start me back up again!!! Just feel sooo awful and drained :(


----------



## NatalieW

Try some orange juice to raise you


----------



## hopefulfor09

AmeliePoulain said:


> Hello :flower:
> 
> Those of you who have previously been on diet control and had to switch to medication at what point were your numbers not considered well controlled?
> 
> I am doing OK at the moment, things have got a bit more tough in the past few weeks though :nope:

My fasting number was consistently above 5.2 so I was put on bed time long lasting insulin. I have needed to increase my dosage as pregnancy progressed. Now I am also on a fast acting insulin before breakfast because my 2 hour post meal number was creeping up to 7. My endocrinologist says its normal for GD to get more difficult to control, because our insulin resistance increases as pregnancy progresses.


----------



## rainkat

Hello Ladies :flower:

I'm so happy to have found this thread. I'm 18 weeks and about a week ago I started noticing I was thirsty all the time. I've been waking up 3 or 4 times a night to get up and have a drink. I called my midwife Tuesday, had my 3 hour test yesterday and am waiting for results. 

I'm trying to stay positive but I am worried. My dad has type 1 diabetes and my last baby was 9 lb 10 oz. 

Was anyone else symptomatic this early and not have to go on insulin? I'm hoping to have a homebirth but using insulin would mean we have to have baby in hospital :(


----------



## NatalieW

:hi: raincat.

I got diagnosed at 18weeks. So yes it is possible to get it picked up early. I am diet controlled at moment but my levels are rising I am noticing. While your waiting I would do some research into a Low GI diet and see if you can start making changes already.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well spoke to midwife who quickly got me an appointment for tomorrow...

so now im fasting till i go at 9:55am... I just sooooooo pray that it comes back normal!.. i think panic is starting to set in!, i got my Blood tested before i was pregnant i felt the same, i felt Bleurghhh, thirsty alot and tired alot etc and my result then was 5.6 or 5.7 something like that :/ i hope im just worrying for nothing!!!...

Ive made changes to my diet already, trying my best to stick to water or milk and also get lots of healthy food into me... Irregardless if i have it or not, i needed a right good kick up the bum to start healthy eating :)


----------



## rainkat

My test came back negative :happydance:

Good luck with yours tomorrow Babee :hugs:


----------



## amjon

Should I call the doctor for a fasting of 102? I know she said to call if I got 1 hour post first bite of 135 or higher and that was 115 last night.


----------



## GoldieLocs

rainkat said:


> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm so happy to have found this thread. I'm 18 weeks and about a week ago I started noticing I was thirsty all the time. I've been waking up 3 or 4 times a night to get up and have a drink. I called my midwife Tuesday, had my 3 hour test yesterday and am waiting for results.
> 
> I'm trying to stay positive but I am worried. My dad has type 1 diabetes and my last baby was 9 lb 10 oz.
> 
> Was anyone else symptomatic this early and not have to go on insulin? I'm hoping to have a homebirth but using insulin would mean we have to have baby in hospital :(




My dad had diabetes as well, so does my half brother, so it runs in my family. 

I've had it in both of my previous pregnancies, but this time around it started at 12 weeks. Right now it is diet controlled, but previously I was on meds...hope it doesnt go that way...but I'm sure it will.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well im guessing its good news, as i havent heard from the hospital! i still havent had a letter either :/


----------



## NatalieW

Fantastic!! You must be very pleased


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Still havent had a letter from the hospital :/ hmmm starting to worry there have forgotten about me? she said within a week, but ive had nothing.

Still hoping that i havent got it, but would be nice to be told though either way:/


----------



## Ginger_Bee

:( Just been diagnosed. Have appointment with fetal medicine doctor on Thursday, and a class on GD management Wednesday. I'm feeling terrible and guilty at my body putting my baby in harm's way. I just want him to be healthy. 

"Please let him be okay." keeps rolling through my head about 3,000 times a day. :'(


----------



## NatalieW

Ginger_bee. No do not blame yourself. Your body just getting confused. As long as you follow the diabetic midwife and consultant your baby will be fine. I have a 3.5yr who is healthy and happy. She was GD baby x


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Mind if I join? I was diagnosed Friday and see the dietician later this week. I have been trying to avoid carbs and load up on protein until the dietician appointment. I don't have any family members with diabetes so unsure what I should and shouldn't be doing.


----------



## NatalieW

Don't avoid carbs. You will starve yourself and your baby. 

You are looking at 1/4 of a plate of carbs if things like 3 new potatoes with skin on, a small baked potato ( eat the skin), 30g cooked basmati rice. 

You also need 1/4 plate protein and 1/2 plate of veg.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Definitely don't avoid carbs. But make sure your breads and pasta are all whole grain. And eat with protein and veg.


----------



## Ginger_Bee

NatalieW said:


> Ginger_bee. No do not blame yourself. Your body just getting confused. As long as you follow the diabetic midwife and consultant your baby will be fine. I have a 3.5yr who is healthy and happy. She was GD baby x


I know I shouldn't blame myself, I'm just so worried. It IS good to know that a *real* person out there has a healthy, happy child who was carried through GD. I've been to the diabetic consultant this morning for a class on food planning and taking my blood sugar levels. 

I've got the appointment with the growth ultrasound tomorrow. Keep us in your thoughts! I/we definitely appreciate the peace of mind and support. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

I was diagnosed with GD at 28 weeks. I am now 31 and have been dieting for 3 weeks. My numbers are good, my baby is perfect, 50th percentile and 4lb 2 oz as of yesterday! 
its scary at first hun. im still scared sometimes about it too. dont avoid carbs.. you need them.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Ginger Bee - your EDD is the day before mine!

I had GD with my daughter and due to various factors it wasnt picked up until I was 35+6, trust me I was eating a hell of a lot of cake before that point!

My little girl was born perfect with no issues weighing 6lb 7oz.

This time my GD started/was picked up earlier and thankfully on diet control for the past 10 weeks I have managed to grow an average (3lb 6oz at 30 weeks) baby and all looking normal.

I think we all relate to the guilt :hugs: You are just being a good Mummy and worrying and want to do the best by your baby. Once you speak to the professionals and get it under control and you really understand what is going on you will feel so much better.

:hugs:


----------



## MummyHunter

Does anyone know how accurate the Freedom Freestlye Lite is in comparison to lab tests??

I have another GTT booked for 27th Dec and did an experiment this morning with Lucozade.

Fasted from 10pm, took my reading at 9am (4.3) drank 420mls normal lucozade, sat and did nothing for 2 hrs except drink a little water. Took my reading again at 11am and it was 6.6 so well within the tolerance range of 7.8

I just wonder how accurate this is in comparison to doing the full lab run test which they will be doing next Thursday on me.

Thanks x


----------



## daisy72

I have two Freestyle Freedom Lite meters and a OneTouch Ultra, they are both very good according to my research. However, depending on a lot of strips, readings may vary +/- 15% (or even more, dont remember exactly), and this is true for all meters. 
How much glucose is 420ml of lucozade? Like 75 g? Just curios...


----------



## MummyHunter

Yes it is approx 75g of glucose which is what I think they base the test on.

I am just praying it is pretty close to the lab readings x


----------



## daisy72

Looks like even if your meter is 15% lower than the lab, you are still fine with your numbers! Good luck next week!


----------



## lch28

im a little worried about my numbers this week.. ive had 3 high readings, i had one fasting of 96, once after lunch it was 122, and after dinner it was 154 =[


----------



## daisy72

What are your target numbers? 122 is not high at all...(unless it is 2 hrs after a meal)


----------



## Miwi

Hi ladies, I haven't posted here before so I hope you don't mind me jumping in with a question. I've been diagnosed with GD a few weeks ago, so far I'm managing to control my numbers with diet. I'm concerned because the support I'm recieving from my hospital is basically none existent. I've been told nothing about ketones - should I be worried about them? Would you test for them yourself if your hospital seemed not to care in the slightest?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Miwi said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't posted here before so I hope you don't mind me jumping in with a question. I've been diagnosed with GD a few weeks ago, so far I'm managing to control my numbers with diet. I'm concerned because the support I'm recieving from my hospital is basically none existent. I've been told nothing about ketones - should I be worried about them? Would you test for them yourself if your hospital seemed not to care in the slightest?

Ketones get tested for in your urine as a part of your normal antenatal checks x


----------



## Miwi

That's great thanks! I got worried as other woman seem to have be told about them and given test strips! So confusing that everywhere deals with GD so differently.


----------



## MummyHunter

Miwi said:


> That's great thanks! I got worried as other woman seem to have be told about them and given test strips! So confusing that everywhere deals with GD so differently.

I haven't been told anything about keytones either x


----------



## lch28

the 122 and 154 were 2 hours after meal, and last night two hours after eating it was 165 :nope: i dont understand whats going on, im eaitng the same things that have always given me fine numbers. i have a dr appt Monday.. is it okay to wait till then or should i call the on call doc and tell them now?


----------



## daisy72

lch28 said:


> the 122 and 154 were 2 hours after meal, and last night two hours after eating it was 165 :nope: i dont understand whats going on, im eaitng the same things that have always given me fine numbers. i have a dr appt Monday.. is it okay to wait till then or should i call the on call doc and tell them now?

Are you supposed to be under 120 after meals?Sounds a bit high indeed, hun :(
Well, Monday is tomorrow, so I would just wait, nothing much to do until then... If I remember correctly, you are still on bedrest, so exercising is not an option :(... Did you try those high-fiber tortillas, they are also called "smart tortillas", taste like cardboard but really good for keeping your BS down? They should contain about 20 g of carbs including 12 g of oat fiber. I buy these, https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6135/5937398365_1cb882d800.jpgthey work fine for me, maybe you could try instead of rice/bread?


----------



## NatalieW

lch28 said:


> the 122 and 154 were 2 hours after meal, and last night two hours after eating it was 165 :nope: i dont understand whats going on, im eaitng the same things that have always given me fine numbers. i have a dr appt Monday.. is it okay to wait till then or should i call the on call doc and tell them now?

Tomorrow is fine. My numbers last pregnancy at 32wks went up again. And then by the time I hit 36wks the insulin requirements went down again. It's to do with hormone profile changes. Nothing you've done.


----------



## MummyHunter

Ok I'm a little confused.
Had for lunch today and yesterday a cheese an ham sandwich with lettuce yet yesterday my sugars 1hr post meal were 4.6 yet today were 6.1???

Only thing different I can think of is I had lunch a little later today and I also hadn't had as much water to drink during the morning. Could this effect it?


----------



## amjon

Miwi said:


> That's great thanks! I got worried as other woman seem to have be told about them and given test strips! So confusing that everywhere deals with GD so differently.

I was given strips and told it was vital I check for Ketones as they can be deadly to the babies. I don't think once a month checks are enough. I was told to check each morning.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

amjon said:


> Miwi said:
> 
> 
> That's great thanks! I got worried as other woman seem to have be told about them and given test strips! So confusing that everywhere deals with GD so differently.
> 
> I was given strips and told it was vital I check for Ketones as they can be deadly to the babies. I don't think once a month checks are enough. I was told to check each morning.Click to expand...

Are you on diet control or medication?


----------



## MummyHunter

Thanks for the support x I am now leaving you.

I had my repeat GTT today as I was ill when the last one was done and I felt the results were wrong. I have been testing my sugars for almost 2 weeks now and they have all been well within normal limits so consultant agreed to repeat.

Results today were fasting 4.6 and 2 hrs post yukky drink 7.0 so within normal limits and confirmation I do not have GD  I am so thrilled as I can now have my desired home birth and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.

Good luck to all of you xxx


----------



## NatalieW

Fantastic news MummyHunter!!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

I'm up at 2:30 in the morning. Crying. :sad2:

I just checked my email. I sent my numbers in for the first week's report, and got a response email telling me that my Dr wasn't comfortable with how "out of range" my numbers were. I now have a prescription for insulin waiting for me at the pharmacy.

In a FUCKING EMAIL. It was sent Friday morning. I didn't even know to check for responses. Only to send in my numbers via email. :growlmad:


Now I have to tell my husband that my body is putting ANOTHER baby at risk enough with GD to need fucking insulin. I can't lose another baby. I love him so much. I hate my body so much right now. I just needed to vent. I'm going to try to go back to sleep and stop crying. 


okay. word vomit over. 

!!!! :(


----------



## NatalieW

Your not putting your body though anymore by needing insulin with GD. It is a natural substance which yor body shoul produce, but because it has been confused by the placenta it's not doing the right job.

The insulin will keep your levels more stable and you will be able to eat more of the right things that will in turn feed your baby.

Now you are on medication you will be monitored more closely and be induced about 38wks so you don't lose you baby. I had to go on insulin an I now have a healthy little girl. 

The doctor was wrong to email you this you should have been taken in to have an appointment.


----------



## TTC36

Ginger Bee,
I had a very mild case of GD but was still required to take insulin (strictly to control my fasting numbers). My endocrinologist ran a diabetes in pregnancy clinic that also does clinical research around GD - after looking at hundreds of women afflicted with GD, they concluded quite definitively that treated GD resulted in completely normal pregnancies. In other words, keeping your numbers fairly stable and in the normal range will ensure your baby has the same chances at being healthy as any other baby.

A few other things that may reassure you:
- The really serious neurological diabetes complications are predominantly caused by Type 1 and Type 2 (or undiagnosed Type 2) diabetes in early pregnancy during the critical phase of neurological development (the first trimester when everyone is taking lots of folic acid). 
- GD doesn't come on until the third trimester when the demands of the baby put more pressure on our pancreas. Every women - even those without GD - has this same pressure put on them. Some women's bodies can cope and some can't. This is not something that you can control. It also means that your baby has been growing just fine for many months, and will continue to be fine because you are getting treated (and please keep in mind that there are women who don't discover they have GD - I know one personally - who are not treated, who have had mild complications but ultimately healthy babies).
- At this point, probably the biggest concern is that your baby not become macrosomic, or too large (especially in the shoulders, as this can result in shoulder distocia, or difficulty delivering your baby). Shoulder distocia can happen in non-GD babies as well. Since your GD was likely caught in the 28-30 week area, you have PLENTY of time to use diet, exercise and insulin to manage the size of your baby. Even women diagnosed as late as 34-35 weeks can have an impact on the size of their baby. 

You are doing everything you can for your baby. At the clinic I went to, the endo doc had not seen ANY serious complications from GD. I would say that my numbers (while not ever really outside the range on the high side, though they got close towards the end) vacillated a lot in the beginning and only became really stable on a low dose of insulin (I started on insulin around 32-33 weeks). My little guy was completely, utterly normal and healthy. 

If you look back in this thread there is a LOT of information that should ease your concerns. Right now keeping yourself stress-free is probably just as important to your baby, so please try not to be so hard on yourself!:hugs:


----------



## kintenda

TTC36 said:


> Ginger Bee,
> I had a very mild case of GD but was still required to take insulin (strictly to control my fasting numbers). My endocrinologist ran a diabetes in pregnancy clinic that also does clinical research around GD - after looking at hundreds of women afflicted with GD, they concluded quite definitively that treated GD resulted in completely normal pregnancies. In other words, keeping your numbers fairly stable and in the normal range will ensure your baby has the same chances at being healthy as any other baby.
> 
> A few other things that may reassure you:
> - The really serious neurological diabetes complications are predominantly caused by Type 1 and Type 2 (or undiagnosed Type 2) diabetes in early pregnancy during the critical phase of neurological development (the first trimester when everyone is taking lots of folic acid).
> - GD doesn't come on until the third trimester when the demands of the baby put more pressure on our pancreas. Every women - even those without GD - has this same pressure put on them. Some women's bodies can cope and some can't. This is not something that you can control. It also means that your baby has been growing just fine for many months, and will continue to be fine because you are getting treated (and please keep in mind that there are women who don't discover they have GD - I know one personally - who are not treated, who have had mild complications but ultimately healthy babies).
> - At this point, probably the biggest concern is that your baby not become macrosomic, or too large (especially in the shoulders, as this can result in shoulder distocia, or difficulty delivering your baby). Shoulder distocia can happen in non-GD babies as well. Since your GD was likely caught in the 28-30 week area, you have PLENTY of time to use diet, exercise and insulin to manage the size of your baby. Even women diagnosed as late as 34-35 weeks can have an impact on the size of their baby.
> 
> You are doing everything you can for your baby. At the clinic I went to, the endo doc had not seen ANY serious complications from GD. I would say that my numbers (while not ever really outside the range on the high side, though they got close towards the end) vacillated a lot in the beginning and only became really stable on a low dose of insulin (I started on insulin around 32-33 weeks). My little guy was completely, utterly normal and healthy.
> 
> If you look back in this thread there is a LOT of information that should ease your concerns. Right now keeping yourself stress-free is probably just as important to your baby, so please try not to be so hard on yourself!:hugs:

This is awesome. I was diagnosed at 16 weeks and baby is measuring on the 50th centile at last scan, plus when I was measured today I am dead on 24 cms at 24 weeks, but any slightly high reading that I get makes me feel really guilty. I'm Metformin controlled (was on it prior to pregnancy due to PCOS) but I know that I will probably need insulin before the end - the diabetes MW and I have already discussed it.

Some of the information I have heard already, but your post has made me feel much better. Thank you! X


----------



## AmeliePoulain

This is my 2nd GD pregnancy and my numbers started going wonky at 16 weeks, but definitely GD at 20 weeks - I am growing a little girl who is just below the 50th centile :flower:

32 weeks seems to have been the crunch point for me though - it got to the point in the past week that my readings have been top end of normal or a little high even though I am being very very strict and barely eating carbs at all now :nope: I am not gaining weight and feel poorly so asked my diabetes team for help today.

I am doing 2 weeks of slightly upping my carbs - in which time I need to be between 5.5 - 7.5 two hours post eating and then I go back at 34 weeks to likely start a very small dose of insulin as my fasting numbers are fine but it is post meals that are creeping up.

I am very very proud to have made it this far in a 2nd GD pregnancy though on just diet control :flower:


----------



## NatalieW

My little one is following 50th percentile. For head and abdomen circumfrance. Which are the two most important measurements.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> My little one is following 50th percentile. For head and abdomen circumfrance. Which are the two most important measurements.

My little girl has a smaller than average head but a chubby tummy - I know it is a GD thing but I am not too worried as I was told my daughter had a really chubby tummy on scans and she didnt at all when she was born (she was 6lb 7oz)

Slightly for my sake I guess I prefer the idea of the chubby squishy tummy than a massive head..... :wacko:


----------



## NatalieW

Yes I would go with a smaller head!! Scans can be out by a 1lb above and below :)


----------



## daisy72

My little boy is a bit on the big side, he's in the 78 percentile, but they told me that he's proportionally big, not a diabetic profile at all. Some babies are just bigger, esp. boys. Anyways, they told me that a bigger head is better than a bigger tummy, as in the second case the head will go out while the rest can get stuck - not the best scenario. They were definitely speaking about macrosomic babies, 90 percentile and higher. So I prefer a bigger head :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hello I'm new on this thread as I was just diagnosed with GD last Thurs. They told me that I dont need to test my sugars until I take my classes but as I already knew how to work my meter, I thought it would be a good idea to start testing and find out what i can and cannot eat... I'm getting worried though and dont know quite what to do at this point my readings are in my opinion out of control... 

my fastings are between between 6.2 (113 )and 8.0 (145) and my 2 hours after meals are anywhere between 6.2 (113) and 9.8 (177) i did have one reading of 12.3 (221) but i had eaten something sweet... My dr calls every Mon and thurs to get my readings for my Dr to sign off on but i dont even take my class until friday and i'm really trying to keep my numbers down on diet alone and the only time my post meal numbers are below 6.7 (120) is when i eat 0 carbs... if i even eat 20g my sugar is above 7.8 (140) and i know i need carbs so I really dont know what to do....

I really dont know what to do about my fastings... this morning it was a little better as it was 6.2 (113) but i ate no carbs with dinner last night and its still high and im worried about keytones... 

Like I just took my sugars and after eating 30g of carbs it came out as a 11.0 (199) what do i do? do i just wait the week and hope baby Noelle is ok? Call the dr and ask if i should be put on meds even without the class? I just dont know but im so stressed out I worry about everything i put in my mouth and am so upset that i cant seem to control this...

Sorry for the novel im just so stressed and worried...


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Hopeful - hang in there. I was in a similar position. I had to wait a week between my diagnosis and the meeting with the dietician. I have only done this for two weeks so I am no expert but this is what I have learned.

I cant cut out all carbs. A carb serving is approx 15 grams and I am supposed to eat 12 servings per day. I started only eating 6 servings a day to keep my numbers down and my dietician said regardless of my numbers I had to eat the 12 due to being pregnant. Less than that I would lose weight which wouldn't be good. She said to think of the 12 and the gluclose readings as two totally different things.

I now eat the 12 servings and my number 2 hours after meals is 95-115 usually. The goal is <120. My fasting numbers were between 90 and 110 and they had me start on insulin. I was on 10 units at bedtime but that only brought my fasting number down to the high 80s so I have to increase my dose to 15 units.

Until you have your appt I would try to incorporate as much exercise as you can. That will help your body process the sugar. My dietician said there isn't anything you can do about your fasting numbers. That is all hormonal. She said even taking a walk in the middle of the night won't help and dinner the night before has little if any impact.

Hang in there. I know I felt like I was playing a game without knowing the rules. Once you have your meeting you will feel better. Feel free to MSG me even though I am knew to this. I would maybe call and tell them your numbers to see if they can see you earlier


----------



## hopeful4bfp

they called this morning and i gave them my numbers I already had an appointment scheduled for Thurs... Im worried that if i eat the recommended amount of carbs my numbers will get too high... which is the better evil eating the right amount of carbs and having high readings or eating less carbs but having good readings?


----------



## daisy72

hopeful4bfp said:


> they called this morning and i gave them my numbers I already had an appointment scheduled for Thurs... Im worried that if i eat the recommended amount of carbs my numbers will get too high... which is the better evil eating the right amount of carbs and having high readings or eating less carbs but having good readings?

Hi, I asked exactly the same question when pregnant with my daughter (also a GD pregnancy), and the specialist told me that I need to watch my ketones. If they are negative or traces, it is OK, but if they are moderate to high I probably need to eat more carbs. BTW in that pregnancy my daily goal was only 8 servings of carbs, not 175 g (almost 12) like in this one.My daugher was born a healthy 7 pounder. Every doctor is different :)
So I would probably buy Ketostix, luckily they are much cheaper than the glucose strips :) and test myself from time to time.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

hopeful4bfp said:


> they called this morning and i gave them my numbers I already had an appointment scheduled for Thurs... Im worried that if i eat the recommended amount of carbs my numbers will get too high... which is the better evil eating the right amount of carbs and having high readings or eating less carbs but having good readings?

I'm not sure which is better. I went the first week with almost no carbs though and they didn't make a huge deal about it. I ate a lot if protein that week.


----------



## ameeann

Hi Ladies, I haven't commented on here in a while, been super busy with the wee one!

I just wanted to emphasize how important it is that you make sure your midwife/ped checks babies levels no longer than half an hour after the wee one is born!

My LO's levels weren't checked for 2 hours after he was born, even then I had to tell them to do it and they went in to panic!

His levels were only 1.9 - brain damage/ coma level, so it's a very good job I had the knowledge to tell them to do it!
Luckily my LO is completely fine . . . but please please please make sure it is done, if he was left any longer he could have had brain damage!


good luck with the gd and labour and being parents ladies!


lots o love <3


----------



## lch28

thanks for the advice hun, ill def remember to tell them, im so glad LO is okay!


----------



## TTC36

Hopeful,
You definitely shouldn't cut out carbs altogether, that is not healthy either (can lead to ketoacidosis, which happens when you fast. This can cause harm to your baby). If it is the case that you cannot consume some carbs and control your numbers, you may end up on Metformin or insulin. Something to keep in mind is that eating carbs alongside protein and fat can help lessen the sugar 'spike' after a meal, and can keep your levels lower. So a common thing I would eat would be an apple (carb) with peanut butter (fat and protein). Eating whole grain toast with cheese and an egg is similarly balanced. 

Fasting numbers are really hard to control (that was my issue). To control morning fasting numbers, I was advised to always have a snack before bed (I usually ate the apple/peanut butter then, or else a nutrigrain bar and a glass of milk), and exercise after dinner helps a great deal (30 min - hour of brisk walking). I also kept some almonds by the bed and would nibble on a few when I got up to pee (not sure how much that helped). After meal exercise is quite helpful in terms of bringing your numbers back down throughout the day (or emptying the dishwasher, doing laundry, etc). 

For some people, getting the morning numbers down is not possible (as was the case with me). THere is something called the dawn effect, where your body (liver) reacts to lowish blood sugar (since you are 'fasting' throughout the night as you sleep) by releasing blood sugar - thus resulting in a high morning fasting reading. Again, if the strategies above don't help (bedtime snack, exercise) then medication may be the best strategy. 

Good luck! 




hopeful4bfp said:


> Hello I'm new on this thread as I was just diagnosed with GD last Thurs. They told me that I dont need to test my sugars until I take my classes but as I already knew how to work my meter, I thought it would be a good idea to start testing and find out what i can and cannot eat... I'm getting worried though and dont know quite what to do at this point my readings are in my opinion out of control...
> 
> my fastings are between between 6.2 (113 )and 8.0 (145) and my 2 hours after meals are anywhere between 6.2 (113) and 9.8 (177) i did have one reading of 12.3 (221) but i had eaten something sweet... My dr calls every Mon and thurs to get my readings for my Dr to sign off on but i dont even take my class until friday and i'm really trying to keep my numbers down on diet alone and the only time my post meal numbers are below 6.7 (120) is when i eat 0 carbs... if i even eat 20g my sugar is above 7.8 (140) and i know i need carbs so I really dont know what to do....
> 
> I really dont know what to do about my fastings... this morning it was a little better as it was 6.2 (113) but i ate no carbs with dinner last night and its still high and im worried about keytones...
> 
> Like I just took my sugars and after eating 30g of carbs it came out as a 11.0 (199) what do i do? do i just wait the week and hope baby Noelle is ok? Call the dr and ask if i should be put on meds even without the class? I just dont know but im so stressed out I worry about everything i put in my mouth and am so upset that i cant seem to control this...
> 
> Sorry for the novel im just so stressed and worried...


----------



## amjon

TTC36 said:


> - GD doesn't come on until the third trimester when the demands of the baby put more pressure on our pancreas. Every women - even those without GD - has this same pressure put on them. Some women's bodies can cope and some can't. This is not something that you can control. It also means that your baby has been growing just fine for many months, and will continue to be fine because you are getting treated (and please keep in mind that there are women who don't discover they have GD - I know one personally - who are not treated, who have had mild complications but ultimately healthy babies).
> important to your baby, so please try not to be so hard on yourself!:hugs:

Not entirely true. I was diagnosed with GD at 8 weeks with my twins! It can come at any point, but is more common later on. 

The MFM told me insulin is the only medication she is 100% comfortable using for diabetes. She doesn't like Metformin as she says it's not proven to be completely safe for the babies. She said insulin is natural to your body and does not cross the placenta, so doesn't hurt the babies at all. Uncontrolled BS will hurt the babies though, so you shouldn't feel bad about using insulin to help out.


----------



## amjon

hopeful4bfp said:


> Hello I'm new on this thread as I was just diagnosed with GD last Thurs. They told me that I dont need to test my sugars until I take my classes but as I already knew how to work my meter, I thought it would be a good idea to start testing and find out what i can and cannot eat... I'm getting worried though and dont know quite what to do at this point my readings are in my opinion out of control...
> 
> my fastings are between between 6.2 (113 )and 8.0 (145) and my 2 hours after meals are anywhere between 6.2 (113) and 9.8 (177) i did have one reading of 12.3 (221) but i had eaten something sweet... My dr calls every Mon and thurs to get my readings for my Dr to sign off on but i dont even take my class until friday and i'm really trying to keep my numbers down on diet alone and the only time my post meal numbers are below 6.7 (120) is when i eat 0 carbs... if i even eat 20g my sugar is above 7.8 (140) and i know i need carbs so I really dont know what to do....
> 
> I really dont know what to do about my fastings... this morning it was a little better as it was 6.2 (113) but i ate no carbs with dinner last night and its still high and im worried about keytones...
> 
> Like I just took my sugars and after eating 30g of carbs it came out as a 11.0 (199) what do i do? do i just wait the week and hope baby Noelle is ok? Call the dr and ask if i should be put on meds even without the class? I just dont know but im so stressed out I worry about everything i put in my mouth and am so upset that i cant seem to control this...
> 
> Sorry for the novel im just so stressed and worried...

I would call them. The MFM put me on insulin straight away (3 high readings) when I couldn't tolerate any carbs. I had to do just meat and non-starchy veggies all weekend until they opened. You NEED carbs or it could harm the baby. You will probably need a low dose of insulin (I'm on 5 units morning and night, so very low).


----------



## NatalieW

GD does typically show in third Tri, more often than not. It did on my first pregnancy but it has shown in me again at 18wks. So it can show at any point.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am another one on a 2nd pregnancy where GD began at 16 weeks and was definitely in full swing by 20 weeks.

27 weeks + has been a whole different level though in terms of controlling it.

Does anyone have any experience as to whether it might calm down at all between now and my induction at 38 weeks???

I wasnt diagnosed with my older daughter until 36 weeks so I dont have much experience as to how the final few weeks might go.


----------



## daisy72

Amelie, I was told that even if it calms down, it will happen after 38 weeks due to the placenta getting older. So not too helpful :)
I understand there are different opinions about GD diagnosed earlier than 20+ weeks. A lot of doctors just consider it pre-pregnancy diabetes (type 2 or 1). Some believe that it is an early onset of diabetes that coincided and was triggered by the start of pregnancy and all the hormonal changes that come with it. Some docs consider any diabetes diagnosed during pregnancy as gestational, until the opposite is proven. Anyway, our future will show. The risk of developing diabetes shortly after pregnancy (like within 5 years) is very real, unfortunately :).


----------



## NatalieW

AmeliePoulain said:


> I am another one on a 2nd pregnancy where GD began at 16 weeks and was definitely in full swing by 20 weeks.
> 
> 27 weeks + has been a whole different level though in terms of controlling it.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience as to whether it might calm down at all between now and my induction at 38 weeks???
> 
> I wasnt diagnosed with my older daughter until 36 weeks so I dont have much experience as to how the final few weeks might go.

Last pregnancy mine calmed down at 36wks. I'm not looking forward to hitting 28wks.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

daisy72 said:


> Amelie, I was told that even if it calms down, it will happen after 38 weeks due to the placenta getting older. So not too helpful :)

Booooooooooo :nope: That makes sense I guess.

At the moment I just don't know what they are going to do with me from a medication point of view. 

When I saw the diabetic consultant on Monday they were not that happy that I wasn't gaining weight, really having to restrict carbs and have had a couple of instances of ketones (but that appears to have been a one off)

I was told to eat more carbs - which I am doing and they relaxed my post meal target. 

2 hours post meals today my readings have been 3.9 :wacko: (that was after a big bowl of reddybrek with honey and cinnamon) and then 6.5 which was after a subway meatball salad and then half a slice of soya and linseed. 

My pre meal reading are quite often in the 3s :shrug:

If is so erratic though, in the spirit of trying to eat more carbs I ate a granary roll with turkey in it and salad at the weekend and that sent me up to 9 two hours post meal but an hour and a half after that I had dropped to 3.8 (this massive jump made me feel awful :nope:)

The plan was to put me on a very small dose of insulin but will they be able to do that with my numbers as they are???


----------



## NatalieW

Wow Amelie they are some serious jumps going on. No wonder your not feeling well. 

I've only gained about 9lb couple weeks ago when nasty consultant weighed me!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Wow Amelie they are some serious jumps going on. No wonder your not feeling well.
> 
> I've only gained about 9lb couple weeks ago when nasty consultant weighed me!

It isn't pleasant :nope:

My consultant is great - he is Australian and called Dave - I call him Diabetic Dave :haha:

He thinks because I have been so good on diet control, and I did really change my diet from BFP onwards and then very seriously at 16 weeks that my body is going into a type of shock when I have even small amounts of carbs.

I get raging thirst, dizziness, fluid retention etc when I go much over 6.5 at the moment :wacko:

I have been told to try and wean myself back on to carbs, so this week to have half a slice of bread and then next week maybe try a whole slice of bread. They are going to review me at 34 weeks and decide on insulin or not.

My body seems very good at getting my blood sugar down though (a bit dramatically) it just lets it get way to high. 

It is so rubbish, this has been a wonderful, happy, easy pregnancy and now I am longing for 38 weeks because I feel like my body has gone crazy :nope:


----------



## daisy72

How much are you ladies supposed to gain, according to your doctors? Mine said 20 lbs, I've gained 15 so far (will hardly gain much more I guess, no way with this torture of a diet), and she didn't say a word... My pre-pregnancy BMI was 23.


----------



## NatalieW

I would be very wary of insulin injections then at a risk of hypos. You are almost having them at the moment let a lot when you add in insulin. 

I'm not enjoying pregnancy at all. Two like this and it sucks. Sorry bummer mood!!

Daisy I'm not sure what we should/shouldn't gain. But I was quite pleased with mine. Shows I've controlled the GD well. 

I really want chocolate today and run out if diabetic version.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I will report back when I see Diabetic Dave - I wander if they will just adjust my post meal target to 7ish and keep me going on diet alone :shrug:

I started out at 125lbs (8st 9) and am 134lbs now (9st 5) No one seems overly concerned about it. My baby weighs 4lb 6oz approx at the moment and I have top end of normal fluid levels. 

I imagine I won't have much weight to lose at the end. 

I was never given a weight target though, I get weighed every time I go to the hospital which is weekly at the moment!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hello Ladies,

So just got home from the dr and they put me on oral meds not metformin but another one that starts with a G.. we are going to re-evaluate in 3 days or so...

I actually feel a little better now cause i know that my numbers will be lower and i dont have to stress as much...

the Dr also says that i will be induced at 38 weeks and that i have a 50% chance of a C-section due to large baby though right now my fundal height is spot on for my gestation...

I do have to go in every week for sonograms so at least ill get to see her every week until she is here...

now that i am having her 2 weeks early i feel like im running out of time... i planned on going overdue 2 weeks like my mom did with all of hers so its like a month has been cut off


----------



## TTC36

amjon said:


> Not entirely true. I was diagnosed with GD at 8 weeks with my twins! It can come at any point, but is more common later on.
> 
> The MFM told me insulin is the only medication she is 100% comfortable using for diabetes. She doesn't like Metformin as she says it's not proven to be completely safe for the babies. She said insulin is natural to your body and does not cross the placenta, so doesn't hurt the babies at all. Uncontrolled BS will hurt the babies though, so you shouldn't feel bad about using insulin to help out.

True, GD can come on earlier, but this is not common at all (especially in a first pregnancy). For the vast majority of women, it gradually comes on at the end of the second/start of the third trimester - the point being that during the critical first trimester when the placenta and brain are doing all their important development that GD is not having an impact (for most women). GD is of course a higher/earlier risk in subsequent pregnancies (as is Type 2 diabetes). 

Hopeful you are probably on Glyburide. My doctor was also not comfortable prescribing Metformin (it isn't used in preganancy in Canada yet), however, there have been some very large research studies that have looked at its use during pregnancy that point to it being safe (the Mig study from New Zealand, where a follow up studies of the babies of GD moms treated with Metformin were assessed). My own endocrinologist (who ran a diabetes in pregnancy clinic) had just signed up to a large pilot project where they were trialing Metformin for pregnant women with Type 2 diabetes. Metformin has also been used in places like Africa to treat GD and Type 2 diabetes for over 40 years....so the research may not have caught up to the usage. Metformin does cross the placental barrier, but there is a lot of data out there already that points to it being safe (and insulin has it's own risks). 

Gluck on the rest of your pregnancy being healthy and stress free!!


----------



## hopeful4bfp

TTC36 said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful you are probably on Glyburide. My doctor was also not comfortable prescribing Metformin (it isn't used in preganancy in Canada yet), however, there have been some very large research studies that have looked at its use during pregnancy that point to it being safe (the Mig study from New Zealand, where a follow up studies of the babies of GD moms treated with Metformin were assessed). My own endocrinologist (who ran a diabetes in pregnancy clinic) had just signed up to a large pilot project where they were trialing Metformin for pregnant women with Type 2 diabetes. Metformin has also been used in places like Africa to treat GD and Type 2 diabetes for over 40 years....so the research may not have caught up to the usage. Metformin does cross the placental barrier, but there is a lot of data out there already that points to it being safe (and insulin has it's own risks).
> 
> Gluck on the rest of your pregnancy being healthy and stress free!!
> 
> Thanks for that i didnt know any of that... right now im worried about a c section it was the one thing that i didnt want and i know even with an average sized baby forcing your body into labor before its ready can very easily cause distress and lead to c sectionClick to expand...


----------



## NatalieW

Hopeful. You have 8 more weeks to slow the baby's weigh gain down. When your GD is controlled. I didn't have a section. I had a "normal" delivery. I say it in speech marks as I was induced at 38wks+3days. 

Don't rule it out yet. Most decisions get made at 36wks.


----------



## daisy72

NatalieW said:


> I'm not enjoying pregnancy at all. Two like this and it sucks. Sorry bummer mood!!

I feel exactly the same :(


----------



## amjon

daisy72 said:


> How much are you ladies supposed to gain, according to your doctors? Mine said 20 lbs, I've gained 15 so far (will hardly gain much more I guess, no way with this torture of a diet), and she didn't say a word... My pre-pregnancy BMI was 23.

Mine told me 30-40lbs (as it's twins), but I don't see that happening. I've already lost 4lbs.


----------



## lch28

i have a question for you ladies. for 2 weeks i was getting high readings , 8 high readings in 14 days. However, since the beginning of starting my GD diet, ive always had readings after meals of at least 100, and highs up to 165. The past 6 days my after meal numbers have been low, like no more then 90..

this is concerning to me. i feel like its cause there is something wrong with my placenta. i havent changed my diet at all...


----------



## daisy72

Have you recently started a new pack of strips? I was once in the same situation, and it was due to the new strips (readings can vary within 20% or so). But first I was like you worried if the placenta is failing or something... So I called my diabetic consultant, and she told me after discussing it with some of her colleagues that if the baby is active like always (based on my daily kicks counting), everything should be ok.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

Hello ladies 

I'm a little worried, I started glyburide Thursday night and take it twice a day but it makes me feel on the wrong end of drunk (fuzzy, headache, nausious, tired) so I was reading up on it to try to see if there was something to do to try to reduce the side effects 
And during my reading I read that you should not take it if you have disorder called g6pd, now I do not have but but oh dies and its genetic so there is a possibility that Noelle has it too. I called the after hours clinic to ask if I should continue to take it but haven't heard back yet.... I'm really worried that I've harmed my baby... what should I do?


----------



## NatalieW

lch28 said:


> i have a question for you ladies. for 2 weeks i was getting high readings , 8 high readings in 14 days. However, since the beginning of starting my GD diet, ive always had readings after meals of at least 100, and highs up to 165. The past 6 days my after meal numbers have been low, like no more then 90..
> 
> this is concerning to me. i feel like its cause there is something wrong with my placenta. i havent changed my diet at all...

It's probably a hormone change. Mine changed at 36wks last time. And I could eat more.


----------



## NatalieW

hopeful4bfp said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm a little worried, I started glyburide Thursday night and take it twice a day but it makes me feel on the wrong end of drunk (fuzzy, headache, nausious, tired) so I was reading up on it to try to see if there was something to do to try to reduce the side effects
> And during my reading I read that you should not take it if you have disorder called g6pd, now I do not have but but oh dies and its genetic so there is a possibility that Noelle has it too. I called the after hours clinic to ask if I should continue to take it but haven't heard back yet.... I'm really worried that I've harmed my baby... what should I do?

Can you call them again at the hospital?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

lch28 said:


> i have a question for you ladies. for 2 weeks i was getting high readings , 8 high readings in 14 days. However, since the beginning of starting my GD diet, ive always had readings after meals of at least 100, and highs up to 165. The past 6 days my after meal numbers have been low, like no more then 90..
> 
> this is concerning to me. i feel like its cause there is something wrong with my placenta. i havent changed my diet at all...

Were you unwell or sleep deprived in that time when you were getting high readings?

I have had a virus over christmas that really took it out of me/combined with a poorly and wakeful toddler.

My readings were really elevated in that time but now I am well and I am getting decent sleep everything has calmed down. 

:hugs:


----------



## NatalieW

And stress can affect the readings too.

It is pretty much a mind field.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> And stress can affect the readings too.
> 
> It is pretty much a mind field.

I HATE how everything affects it :growlmad:


----------



## NatalieW

I spent a stressful week at work and readings raised so took a couple of days off and they lowered!!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, it wasn't a new box of strips.. havent been ill. i do stress a lot though =\ im interested to see what my next reading is. i send in my numbers tonight so im going to mention it. ive also felt weird.. i feel almost as if im not eating enough. i just hate it because the diabetic counselor takes days to get back to me about my results. i have an ultrasound tomorrow - they should be looking at the placenta then?


----------



## lch28

:dohh: not tomorrow, monday. lol. is it okay to wait till monday to ask them about the sudden low numbers?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

lch28 said:


> thanks ladies, it wasn't a new box of strips.. havent been ill. i do stress a lot though =\ im interested to see what my next reading is. i send in my numbers tonight so im going to mention it. ive also felt weird.. i feel almost as if im not eating enough. i just hate it because the diabetic counselor takes days to get back to me about my results. i have an ultrasound tomorrow - they should be looking at the placenta then?

They should check the placenta, mine is checked at every growth scan.

Are you eating more now (and getting the low readings) than you were when you were getting the high readings?

I think a few weeks ago I wasn't eating enough, or not enough carbs at least, and I was actually getting higher readings than I am now since I have been told I have to eat more because I was getting ketones in my urine.


----------



## lch28

id say im pretty much eating the same. a few of those high numbers were around the holidays.


----------



## Newt4

Question about fasting numbers. All my readings have been really good except this morning I woke up and tested and got a reading 5.1 that was higher than what I went to bed with? A little confused. Normally my fasting reading is at 4.6-4.8.


----------



## NatalieW

Did you eat anything before bed? After testing?


----------



## Newt4

yes an half of a pomograite at 9pm and then at 10pm I did 7km on my elliptical. I was in bed by 1 ish. Maybe Im not eating enough to support the exercise.

Im doing my 2 hr after breakfast test in 20 mins. Curious to see what it is.


----------



## Newt4

4.5 2hrs after breakfast. I had toast with butter, 3/4c scrambled eggs and 2 pork sausages.

weird.


----------



## NatalieW

It would be the pomogranate. Very high in sugar, but you should have burnt it off. 

https://www.naturalnews.com/023145_pomegranate_juice_cancer.html


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My sugar is always higher in the morning than right before bed, I think it is normal and your body naturally raises your sugars in the morning, I find it varies by how much depending on how much sleep I have got mainly!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have just googled it, it is called the dawn phenomenon and down to hormone changes in the night which occur in all people. Obviously if you have diabetes your body won't be able to bring your sugar level down as low as someone without diabetes.

It can also be due to not eating enough and your sugars really dropping in the middle of the night too - so make sure you are eating enough.

Maybe test your OHs sugars before bed and first thing in the morning for a comparison as to what happens to theirs!


----------



## daisy72

Newt4 said:


> yes an half of a pomograite at 9pm and then at 10pm I did 7km on my elliptical. I was in bed by 1 ish. Maybe Im not eating enough to support the exercise.
> 
> Im doing my 2 hr after breakfast test in 20 mins. Curious to see what it is.

This is a very common thing. 7 km is a lot, and you go to bed late, so probably by that time you BS is very low. You body is receiving a signal that you are starving. What happens in such case is that your liver starts pumping up sugar into your blood. It results in higher morning reading.
What helps me is having a high-protein snack about an hr before going to bed. It can be a piece of lean chicken with half a tortilla (those weird fiber tortillas with almost no taste). No physical activities after that. Some people have a serving of full-fat ice-cream, some eat in the middle of the night, I also tried it all, didn't help much :). But it's worth trying.


----------



## whit.

:wave:

Hi ladies.

I was in here with my first pregnancy and I have a feeling I'll be back in soon. I was having awful pains last week and I went to the hospital for it. When they tested my urine they said the glucose should have been negative but it was 300! So, I have my testing tomorrow at 23 weeks instead of 28 weeks. With Sophia I was diet controlled for the most part but ended up on a low dose of Glyburide. I'm preparing to eat a lot of salad, chicken and eggs! :winkwink:


----------



## Thaynes

daisy72 said:


> Newt4 said:
> 
> 
> yes an half of a pomograite at 9pm and then at 10pm I did 7km on my elliptical. I was in bed by 1 ish. Maybe Im not eating enough to support the exercise.
> 
> Im doing my 2 hr after breakfast test in 20 mins. Curious to see what it is.
> 
> This is a very common thing. 7 km is a lot, and you go to bed late, so probably by that time you BS is very low. You body is receiving a signal that you are starving. What happens in such case is that your liver starts pumping up sugar into your blood. It results in higher morning reading.
> What helps me .Click to expand...

This could very well be the problem. See if your doctor can get you set up with some key tone test strips. They came with my insulin and things. I had to test with my first morning urine. When I got my BFP I though I was done POASing


----------



## Newt4

I see my doctor today so I'll let them know. I had a later snack and only did 5k and got a reading of 4.5 so back to normal.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> I see my doctor today so I'll let them know. I had a later snack and only did 5k and got a reading of 4.5 so back to normal.

They might want to give you the ketone sticks just in case, seeing as you do quite a bit of exercise.

They aren't given here in the UK as standard but I bought some from Amazon just because I have had a couple of instances of ketones (I am fairly small already and quite active)

No harm keeping an eye :flower:


----------



## Newt4

Yeah they are not given out here in Canada either.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> Yeah they are not given out here in Canada either.

Mine were £7 (11 canadian dollars I think) for 100, I just test FMU.


----------



## TTC36

I'm in Canada and the ketostrips were part of the 'diabetes package' I was prescribed after meeting the diabetes team. As Ameliepoulain mentioned though, they are very cheap and were on the shelf at the pharmacy (around 10-12$ for 100).


----------



## daisy72

Newt4 said:


> I see my doctor today so I'll let them know. I had a later snack and only did 5k and got a reading of 4.5 so back to normal.

I'm very happy for you hun! 
In my previous pregnancy I never tested myself for ketones, only in the lab (I got small amounts from time to time), but my doc assured me that small amounts happen from time to time even in healthy pregnant women and they are not dangerous. Now we are in the US, and here ketostix are available and cheap in pharmacies, so I buy them. Again, the MFM specialist told me that only moderate and high amounts together with not gaining\losing weight are dangerous.


----------



## Newt4

Doctor is not concerned at all. I see my diabetes in pregnancy team on Thursday again so I'll bring it up with them. Everything else is on track and looking good.


----------



## whit.

Had my testing today, should have my results tomorrow! :/


----------



## kintenda

whit. said:


> Had my testing today, should have my results tomorrow! :/

Good luck x


----------



## whit.

Well, my results came back today. Failed. It was 212 and she said it should have been under 120.

I have my 3 hour testing on the 22nd, I'm sure I'll fail it, too. -sigh-


----------



## daisy72

whit. said:


> Well, my results came back today. Failed. It was 212 and she said it should have been under 120.
> 
> I have my 3 hour testing on the 22nd, I'm sure I'll fail it, too. -sigh-

So sorry hun... I am not 100% sure, but I think if you get a reading above 200 after the 1 hr test with 50 g of glucose, you don't have to have the other test, you are already diagnosed. It is not very healthy after all, to have such BS. Please ask your doctor. Or was it not the 1hr test but 2 hrs? I think it is a good question to ask anyways.


----------



## amjon

whit. said:


> Well, my results came back today. Failed. It was 212 and she said it should have been under 120.
> 
> I have my 3 hour testing on the 22nd, I'm sure I'll fail it, too. -sigh-

I would refuse the 3 hour and tell them they need to treat you now. 212 is VERY high and dangerous to the baby. The MFM told me anything over 200 can damage/ kill the baby. Do NOT let them put your baby through that again! My stillborn and MMC both died just a few days after I had GTT.


----------



## lch28

that is high hun and you should be treated right away. My 1 hr was 134


----------



## hopeful4bfp

amjon said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> Well, my results came back today. Failed. It was 212 and she said it should have been under 120.
> 
> I have my 3 hour testing on the 22nd, I'm sure I'll fail it, too. -sigh-
> 
> I would refuse the 3 hour and tell them they need to treat you now. 212 is VERY high and dangerous to the baby. The MFM told me anything over 200 can damage/ kill the baby. Do NOT let them put your baby through that again! My stillborn and MMC both died just a few days after I had GTT.Click to expand...

I'm not sure that is entirely true. I asked the RN on my diabetes team if one high number can cause damage and she said no... that high readings over a period of time is what causes problems...Ive had reading of 200, 221 and 236 and little one is just fine... Im being put on insulin to control it cause im having these spikes no matter what i eat it seems so hopefully it wont continue to happen...


----------



## whit.

Little freaked out now.


----------



## amjon

hopeful4bfp said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> Well, my results came back today. Failed. It was 212 and she said it should have been under 120.
> 
> I have my 3 hour testing on the 22nd, I'm sure I'll fail it, too. -sigh-
> 
> I would refuse the 3 hour and tell them they need to treat you now. 212 is VERY high and dangerous to the baby. The MFM told me anything over 200 can damage/ kill the baby. Do NOT let them put your baby through that again! My stillborn and MMC both died just a few days after I had GTT.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure that is entirely true. I asked the RN on my diabetes team if one high number can cause damage and she said no... that high readings over a period of time is what causes problems...Ive had reading of 200, 221 and 236 and little one is just fine... Im being put on insulin to control it cause im having these spikes no matter what i eat it seems so hopefully it wont continue to happen...Click to expand...

Just because yours is still fine doesn't mean it can't happen. I would say the MFM is more qualified than an RN to know what can and can't harm the fetus. The tests may or may not have been related to their demise, but the endo and MFM both think it was the issue that did (and they even came back technically normal for the 1 hour- at least in the 2nd pregnancy). If you get a reading of 212 on the 1 hour there is no reason to have another test. You HAVE GD. It's not going to get better if you take the 3 hour. I was diagnosed based on 1 hour readings only.


----------



## whit.

How would I go about talking to my doctor about it? I'm not even sure if he's in town, I know he's going to Mexico and that's why my appointment was pushed to 5 weeks from my last regular appointment instead of 4.

:(


----------



## whit.

Just went back through the thread to find my posts from my first pregnancy with Sophia.

My 1 hour results were 220 and 2 of my 3 hour results were 236 & 237. Doesn't everyone do the 3 hour test if they fail the 1 hour? I don't know why my doctor would do a 3 hour if it was dangerous. =/


----------



## Newt4

My friend got diagnosed from the one hr test. I think here in Canada there is a upper limit that if you exceed you are diagnosed and treated right away.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I had 197 on the one hour and was diagnosed and told to not take the 3 hr. I believe 190 was the cutoff. Between 140 and 190 take the 3 hr


----------



## whit.

I'm going to call and see what they say tomorrow. Hopefully they will listen and take the 220 as a basis and diagnose me with that.


----------



## daisy72

I googled this thing a bit, and it looks like there's no common standard. Some docs just proceed as if you have GD if 1 hr readings are above 200 (or even 190?), some go with the protocol and send to the 3 hr test. In my previous pregnancy, my doc sent me straight to the 3 hr test as he said he was sure that I had it (the baby was big). My numbers were above 200 for sure. In this pregnancy I had a reading of 178 after the 1 hr test, but since it was as early as 11 weeks, and I had a history of GD, they just concluded that my GD was back and sent me to MFM for treatment without the 3 hr torture.


----------



## daisy72

whit. said:


> I'm going to call and see what they say tomorrow. Hopefully they will listen and take the 220 as a basis and diagnose me with that.

This is what I found in Wikipedia, Gestational diabetes:
_When a plasma glucose level is found to be higher than 126 mg/dl (7.0 mmol/l) after fasting, or over 200 mg/dl (11.1 mmol/l) on any occasion, and if this is confirmed on a subsequent day, the diagnosis of GDM is made, and no further testing is required_.[5]


----------



## Agiboma

looks lie I belong here now. my last pregnancy I was diagnoised with gd @ 19 weeks this time around I did better and got t @ 28 weeks.


----------



## TTC36

whit. said:


> Little freaked out now.

The OGTT is a pretty extreme test that pushes our pancreas in order to really stress it to determine how well it can handle excessive blood glucose. Your day to day numbers may not be in that range at all, particularly if you are already following the GD diet and exercise protocol (which you probably are already familiar with). I would do that until you get in to see your GD team, and don't stress out too too much about that high reading - it is high, and you are almost certainly suffering from GD, and you will likely end up on some medication considering your history with GD and where you are at in your pregnancy. But you have been diagnosed, you are informed about how you can address your blood sugar levels right now, and you will have medical intervention very soon if required (and it would be immediate if the risk was so great that imminent or extreme harm could come to your baby). 

Hang in there.


----------



## whit.

TTC36 said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> Little freaked out now.
> 
> The OGTT is a pretty extreme test that pushes our pancreas in order to really stress it to determine how well it can handle excessive blood glucose. Your day to day numbers may not be in that range at all, particularly if you are already following the GD diet and exercise protocol (which you probably are already familiar with). I would do that until you get in to see your GD team, and don't stress out too too much about that high reading - it is high, and you are almost certainly suffering from GD, and you will likely end up on some medication considering your history with GD and where you are at in your pregnancy. But you have been diagnosed, you are informed about how you can address your blood sugar levels right now, and you will have medical intervention very soon if required (and it would be immediate if the risk was so great that imminent or extreme harm could come to your baby).
> 
> Hang in there.Click to expand...

Thank you for that. It's easy to get caught up in others experiences. I know I just have to begin what I was doing before when I was pregnant and take care of myself before I see the team and become "officially" diagnosed.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

whit. said:


> TTC36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> Little freaked out now.
> 
> The OGTT is a pretty extreme test that pushes our pancreas in order to really stress it to determine how well it can handle excessive blood glucose. Your day to day numbers may not be in that range at all, particularly if you are already following the GD diet and exercise protocol (which you probably are already familiar with). I would do that until you get in to see your GD team, and don't stress out too too much about that high reading - it is high, and you are almost certainly suffering from GD, and you will likely end up on some medication considering your history with GD and where you are at in your pregnancy. But you have been diagnosed, you are informed about how you can address your blood sugar levels right now, and you will have medical intervention very soon if required (and it would be immediate if the risk was so great that imminent or extreme harm could come to your baby).
> 
> Hang in there.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for that. It's easy to get caught up in others experiences. I know I just have to begin what I was doing before when I was pregnant and take care of myself before I see the team and become "officially" diagnosed.Click to expand...

I had a reading of 11 (198) when I had my GTT with my daughter, it was quite late on in pregnancy - 36 weeks.

I had no idea I had GD, I have no risk factors and had happily been stuffing my face with everything that I really really shouldnt have.

I think I had definitely developed GD by 28 week though, looking back now and being aware of the signs. 

My daughter was fine, she was born at 39+3 weighing 6lb 7oz and with no issues.

If I was to do a GTT this time (I refused it and chose to just monitor my own sugars) I am 100% sure I would get higher than 11, it is a really extreme test. I have managed to get as far as I am on diet control though despite the fact if I was to go on a bread binge I could easily get 2 hour readings of 10/11 +.


----------



## Newt4

It is a extreme test. I failed and my numbers after meals are not even close to being high. The 75g one is like drinking 2cans of cola in 10 mins.


----------



## NatalieW

Oh argh. My levels are beginning to rise!!! Brilliant


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Oh argh. My levels are beginning to rise!!! Brilliant

:nope:

Anything that is possibly under your control at all????


----------



## NatalieW

Eating the same. Nothing different. It's not over the limit but I'm hitting 7s more regularly.


----------



## Newt4

boo :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Eating the same. Nothing different. It's not over the limit but I'm hitting 7s more regularly.

:hugs:

I realise it is really hard with an older child/work/general life etc - any chance of being able to get out for a brisk walk etc in the day?

Being on mat. leave now and being able to do a good walk is helping so much. 

How are your nights with your daughter? If I am struggling with my numbers my husband is really good and deals with the early mornings or night wakes to a certain extent. It is scary how much disrupted sleep messes my sugars up - it isn't just a morning thing either - it is all day.

Lots of :hugs: though xxx


----------



## F0xybabe

Feeling like I need a bit of support or something today =( I'm still getting the hang of having such a strict diet but it's proven to be really difficult. Not only am I avoiding sugar like that plague but even when I'm eating relatively healthy I'm still getting high readings? Yesterday was okay but after dinner I had a reading of 9.9, and today my readings have been high since breakfast, 7.7, 9.9, and 9.5.

It's so hard to eat healthy when you're running around all the time. I dont have time to cook meals and bring them everywhere I go to ensure a healthy lunch at just the right time so my sugars don't spike. I thought maybe I'd be able to at least have an orange juice once a day but it seems like even 4oz of orange juice will make me spike!

I feel trapped by my diet and like i'm hurting my baby and I really, really don't want to have to take insulin.


----------



## Newt4

Hugs. Its hard. I find when I have to eat fast I'll go to opa and get the low carb plate. Its just greek salad and chicken. Also I will make sandwiches and load the fridge with them. I have bags of fruits and veggies in the fridge for emergencies too. If you want something sweet try buying some whey powder from a health food store and make a smoothie with skim milk and berries and load it with whey powder for a big protein shot.

You could buy fresh squeezed and load it with why protein too.


----------



## NatalieW

AmeliePoulain said:


> NatalieW said:
> 
> 
> Eating the same. Nothing different. It's not over the limit but I'm hitting 7s more regularly.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I realise it is really hard with an older child/work/general life etc - any chance of being able to get out for a brisk walk etc in the day?
> 
> Being on mat. leave now and being able to do a good walk is helping so much.
> 
> How are your nights with your daughter? If I am struggling with my numbers my husband is really good and deals with the early mornings or night wakes to a certain extent. It is scary how much disrupted sleep messes my sugars up - it isn't just a morning thing either - it is all day.
> 
> Lots of :hugs: though xxxClick to expand...

I teach so I am on my feet the majority of the day. They've kept reasonable so far. Might change my lunch again. 

Nights are ok, body does rebalance. I always get in the 4s.


----------



## NatalieW

Does anyone have any high protein lunches that I can take to work, which won't break the bank?


----------



## BroodyBlair

Glad I stumbled across this thread as normally reside in 2nd tri. I was diagnosed at 11wks. Diet controlled to 19weeks them had no option bit to go onto insulin. I was so worried and upset ;( have been injecting insulin 4 times a day for a wk now and I'm a pro. I really didn't want to go in it but as dr said your body natirally produces insulin, I aren't at the minute so ur jst putting in something that ur baby and u need. Don't be scared. Now birth.... That's another matter! Been told induction 37-39wks. What's ur views? I'm now 20wks xx


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My perinatologist said there is no need to induce before due date. She said they prefer not to induce before due date because babies of diabetics usually develop slower so no reason to induce and add risk. 

Now, on the other hand my OB says to induce at 38 weeks due to the increased risk of stillbirth. So the bottom line is I am of no assistance. :) I have to choose whether to follow the advice of my OB or my perinatologist when we get that far.


----------



## TTC36

If anyone is interested, I wrote a couple of looooong rambling posts about some of the risks and possible interventions around GD, based on some of the academic papers I read and conversations with my endocrinologist (FYI there are some very very informative posts back in this thread, though I realize it can be a pain to go back through it). The proviso of course is that there is still a lot of debate and controversy around the diagnosis and treatment of GD. The links are here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...45416-gd-support-thread-344.html#post16501683

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...45416-gd-support-thread-431.html#post18013727


----------



## Newt4

Thanks TTC36! Really reassuring considering my last pregnancy my placenta started failing. SO I was super worried about my history and now the "GD risk".


----------



## daisy72

HuskyMomWI said:


> My perinatologist said there is no need to induce before due date. She said they prefer not to induce before due date because babies of diabetics usually develop slower so no reason to induce and add risk.
> 
> Now, on the other hand my OB says to induce at 38 weeks due to the increased risk of stillbirth. So the bottom line is I am of no assistance. :) I have to choose whether to follow the advice of my OB or my perinatologist when we get that far.

I am in the opposite situation. The perinatologist said no going past the due date, but my OB said today that since I am not on medication, I can even go a week past. However we decided to wait for the results of another growth scan, as my baby was previously measuring big (78%).


----------



## Newt4

One thing that bugs me about growth scan to determine induction is that the growth scan can be 1-3 lb off. For my first they said she was 4lb she came out 6 lbs.


----------



## hopeful4bfp

F0xybabe said:


> Feeling like I need a bit of support or something today =( I'm still getting the hang of having such a strict diet but it's proven to be really difficult. Not only am I avoiding sugar like that plague but even when I'm eating relatively healthy I'm still getting high readings? Yesterday was okay but after dinner I had a reading of 9.9, and today my readings have been high since breakfast, 7.7, 9.9, and 9.5.
> 
> It's so hard to eat healthy when you're running around all the time. I dont have time to cook meals and bring them everywhere I go to ensure a healthy lunch at just the right time so my sugars don't spike. I thought maybe I'd be able to at least have an orange juice once a day but it seems like even 4oz of orange juice will make me spike!
> 
> I feel trapped by my diet and like i'm hurting my baby and I really, really don't want to have to take insulin.

I know exactly how you feel... Im very frustrated as well and i just started insulin last night and my numbers are still high and i feel like all the counting and measuring and everything doesnt matter... i stress and stress about everything i put in my mouth and im still getting high numbers even with insulin twice a day...

My dr is telling me that i have to take it at the same time everyday but i dont wake at the same time everyday, it varies depending on whether i work or not... If i work i wake at 6am if i dont i wake at 10-noon and have slept until 2pm if ive had a few hard long days at work... so now i have to set my alarm get up, take my insulin, eat, set my alarm again for 2 hours later, go back to sleep, get up take my sugars and either decided to go back to sleep or get up for the day... 

that means im gonna be tired and cranky even more than i am now!!!! Im so ready for this placenta to go away!!!

mini rant over Thanks


----------



## Newt4

Thats sounds horrible hopeful!


----------



## daisy72

Newt4 said:


> One thing that bugs me about growth scan to determine induction is that the growth scan can be 1-3 lb off. For my first they said she was 4lb she came out 6 lbs.

Exactly :(


----------



## shambaby

Hi there :hi: can I join you? I am 29 weeks today with # 2 and just got my GTT result yesterday - 4.6 and 9.4. So, I am officially a gestational diabetic, lucky old me! I have not been feeling well for a couple of weeks - extremely tired, often dizzy and just not right - so it's almost a relief to find out why. Just wish it had been anaemia like I thought!

At the moment I am feeling a little lost, as I have had no real guidance on what changes to make to my diet, and won't until my first appointment on Monday when I should also get my testing kit. I know the basics, like avoiding sugar (so bye-bye to my lovely stash of Christmas chocolate I still have left :-() but the advice seems really conflicting on the rest - one place says low carbs is best, then another says you should base all meals on carbs! I am going shopping today and thinking for now I will stock up on salad and wholegrain bread, cereals etc for the next few days and plan a bigger trip after my appointment. Does that sound reasonable? Would love to hear any tips that have worked for others.


----------



## Newt4

Thats what I did. I switched everything I could to whole grain. I dropped all sweets, pop and chips. Im lucky and hopefully you will be too, I can still get chocolate and all that but in moderation and during my good times (during the day).


----------



## NatalieW

Make sure your plate looks like this https://www.mehn.org.au/images/stories/mehn/Nutrition_Plate_Divisions.jpg 

Basically follow a low GI diet plan in simple terms until you know what raises your BG.


----------



## BroodyBlair

Which chocolate do you take or what do you have for a treat? I was told a Freddo (very small baby typed chocolate bar in UK). Missing sweet things and desserts! Xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

BroodyBlair said:


> Which chocolate do you take or what do you have for a treat? I was told a Freddo (very small baby typed chocolate bar in UK). Missing sweet things and desserts! Xx

I go for really dark chocolate x


----------



## NatalieW

BroodyBlair said:


> Which chocolate do you take or what do you have for a treat? I was told a Freddo (very small baby typed chocolate bar in UK). Missing sweet things and desserts! Xx

I found Thorntons do disbetic chocolate but don't eat too much, gives you bad stomach. 

Also holland and Barrett do a brand called Balance which is sweetened with stevia. I like the praline version.


----------



## BroodyBlair

Thanks for these tips :) next time I'm near h&b and thorntons I shall buy a few
To try. I heard that boots do some nice diabetic chocolate? X


----------



## NatalieW

I've heard not good things about the Boots one.


----------



## Newt4

I just get normal but expensive organic chocolate as it contains less sugar normally but Im a weird case so far as I havent had a high reading yet and have had some things that should of my my blood sugar spike.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> I just get normal but expensive organic chocolate as it contains less sugar normally but Im a weird case so far as I havent had a high reading yet and have had some things that should of my my blood sugar spike.

I am fine with chocolate strangely...and even sweets :blush:

I tend to buy the green and blacks organic very dark chocolate and I can eat quite a bit of it with no problem. 

I am very thankful for that!!!!


----------



## daisy72

Newt4 said:


> I just get normal but expensive organic chocolate as it contains less sugar normally but Im a weird case so far as I havent had a high reading yet and have had some things that should of my my blood sugar spike.

Me too :) :cloud9:
Half a tablet is only 20 g of carbs!! :) (I buy some local organic brand).


----------



## shambaby

Ooh, maybe there is hope for my Christmas chocolate stash yet! Not holding my breath, though, I haven't eaten anything sugary for days and I still feel awful, and fear my blood sugar is still high. Just want to start testing and get to grips with this thing now.


----------



## BroodyBlair

thanks ladies, i shall buy some asap! The worst i've found is jellies. I had 4 midget gems a few days ago and got a reading of 11.1. Another time i had 2 fruit pastilles and got a reading of 11.4 (must be full of sugar). Banana is another bad one for me.


----------



## daisy72

I've found the combination of sugar and starch to be the worst for me.


----------



## Ripley

At my 20 week scan this week they said the baby was measuring big. 97th percentile. :(

Sent me for an early 1 hr sugar test. Result was "slightly elevated". Now I go for my 3 hr on Monday.

If I do have GD, will diet change the percentile number? I was eating wrong. LOTS of fruit, whole wheat breads, OJ. Not a protein every time either. And always potatoes. I wish I had known about this early on. I thought I was eating great. I don't do sweets and drink tons of water and make sure I snacked healthy things. Just never thought about carbs turning to sugar.

I would like my 97 number to go down. Anyone have any stories to share about diet and exercise helping the birth weight change? I have 20 weeks to go.


----------



## daisy72

Ripley said:


> At my 20 week scan this week they said the baby was measuring big. 97th percentile. :(
> 
> Sent me for an early 1 hr sugar test. Result was "slightly elevated". Now I go for my 3 hr on Monday.
> 
> If I do have GD, will diet change the percentile number? I was eating wrong. LOTS of fruit, whole wheat breads, OJ. Not a protein every time either. And always potatoes. I wish I had known about this early on. I thought I was eating great. I don't do sweets and drink tons of water and make sure I snacked healthy things. Just never thought about carbs turning to sugar.
> 
> I would like my 97 number to go down. Anyone have any stories to share about diet and exercise helping the birth weight change? I have 20 weeks to go.

Yes, it can change dramatically. Had the same with my daughter (measured in the top % around 22 weeks), the doc sent me straight to the 3 hr test. I could managed my GD only with diet, and by 38th week she was already in the 50 percentile, and her weight at birth (39+5) was exactly 7 lbs.


----------



## lch28

my LO is now in the 65th percentile, weighing 6lb9oz at 35 weeks. Im getting induced at 39 weeks. Guessing hell weigh between 8-9lbs


----------



## daisy72

lch28 said:


> my LO is now in the 65th percentile, weighing 6lb9oz at 35 weeks. Im getting induced at 39 weeks. Guessing hell weigh between 8-9lbs

Ich28, you are expecting a boy, right? boys are usually bigger, and the percentile are the same regardless the baby's gender. I am expecting a boy, too, they told me he will be about 8.5 lbs at birth (now they say that I can even go a week overdue, I am not too happy about it). Anyways, 8-9 lbs sounds great!


----------



## lch28

yes, expecting a little boy. i was shocked that he weighed 6lb9oz :wacko: but i mean, they gain half a pound a week roughy right? so hell weigh close to 9lb im guessing. have you had a growth scan? i see u are in the USA too. my doc said that in the USA they dont let you go overdue with gd. hmm. 

i have bought way too many newborn clothes. lol. im not washing any of them except one to bring to the hospital. if he doesnt fit ill send someone to switch them to 0-3. cant bear the thought of wasting all that money :haha:


----------



## daisy72

Yes, I had a growth scan at 38+2, and the radiologist was actually an MD, so he could tell me all his findings right away. He said the baby was in 64 percentile, normal fluid, the placenta looked good (that's why I am still struggling with my sugar numbers :)). I am in the US, but my doctor is very laid back in some questions, so she thinks that if everything's ok than I can go a week after 40 wks, though she doesn't believe that I will (this is my third baby). However today I had a midwife appointment, and she found traces of protein in my urine, and my bp keeps creeping up, though nothing serious yet, so I really want this baby out next week :)


----------



## lch28

ive really not had much problems with my sugars. its always worried me about the placenta. like today.. was my moms birthday. i had a piece of cake after a pretty carby meal. and my sugars were fine! they say the placenta looks good but i still worry!


----------



## Newt4

My sugars so far are great too. Im very worried about the placenta since my last pregnancy we had to induce early because of failure (not gd related). I have a fast heart rate and they think that might of been the reason it was failing.


----------



## lch28

i have scans every week and NSTs every week. do you think thats enough to catch the placenta failing if it were too do so?


----------



## daisy72

lch28 said:


> ive really not had much problems with my sugars. its always worried me about the placenta. like today.. was my moms birthday. i had a piece of cake after a pretty carby meal. and my sugars were fine! they say the placenta looks good but i still worry!

A cake...:cloud9:
I really have to watch what I eat. But my targets are a bit tighter than yours, I have to keep under 130 1 hr after meals. Maybe because I have GD since 11 weeks this time (well, diagnosed at 11 weeks), and they think I can be borderline type 2... 
Do you have full scans weekly or they just check your fluid levels? 
When I asked my consultant what is the best way to check that the placenta is doing ok, she said ultrasound + daily fetal movement counting. The second is very important, if the baby keeps moving actively, then the placenta must be fine.


----------



## lch28

they check that hes practicing breathing and stuff. idk what exactly lol, he just has to *pass* a little test. they also check the placenta and fluid levels.

tbh fetal kick counts stress me out to no end. i absolutely hate doing them. LOs movements have changed so much that i always stress myself out. i only do them if i feel like hes not moving as much.. is that bad? 

at my NST he kicked like 9 times. they said they like to make sure that he kicks at least 3 and his heart rate goes up with each kick. they always say it looks great. hope so..


----------



## Newt4

Yes I think the scans every week would catch the placenta failing as they grade it every time. With me my fundal stopped growing so I was sent in for a growth scan and it showed that her heart was working harder and the her brain wasn't getting enough blood flow. The placenta wasn't feeding her as efficiently. There are many things they look for in a ultra sound for placenta failure too. 
I was induced a week after they found this out and have a very intelligent 2 year old with no ill effects.

My daughter had no reduced movements in her kicking when we found this out.


----------



## lch28

oh wow ! how scary, so glad DD is okay and they were able to catch it, are you having extra scans now? how many weeks were u when that happened?


----------



## Newt4

I have one around 35 weeks but I'm not sure about after. That's why I'm worried about now having gd. My gd nurse say they usually see placenta failure caused by gd in people who already have diabetes before pregnancy but who knows right.


----------



## Mk2013

Hello ladies, would it be ok if I join? 

I'm 18 weeks pregnant and 2 days ago the nurse found high levels of glucose in my urine, along with ketones. My blood pressure was also high. She referred me to the antenatal unit at my local hospital where the midwife checked my blood pressure over the course of an hour (all 3 readings were normal) but she found glucose in my urine (measured glucose ++) but no ketones. I've now been referred to a midwife who specialises in diabetes. 

I'm here for some advice really. Also some reassurance too. I've read it's rare to get GD before 20 weeks. I am high risk as my mum has type 2 diabetes but I had thought I'd be ok. I'm so worried about the baby now. Dh and I took almost two yrs to conceive and eventually got pregnant via IUI. I really hope this little one will be ok. I've been frantically looking online for ideas on what to eat but there are surprisingly few ideas.


----------



## lch28

hi hun, for now before you get your diet plan follow this
https://www.polyclinic.com/sites/default/files/images/Service/gestational_diabetes_plate_method.jpg

i am on my phone so cant type a long post, but please try not to stress. i was so worried when i got GD but i am having LO in 3 weeks and he is doing just fine :thumbup:


----------



## Mk2013

Thank you so much Ich. So good to hear you and bubs are doing well. 3 weeks, wow! :thumbup:


----------



## daisy72

Mk2013 said:


> Hello ladies, would it be ok if I join?
> 
> I'm 18 weeks pregnant and 2 days ago the nurse found high levels of glucose in my urine, along with ketones. My blood pressure was also high. She referred me to the antenatal unit at my local hospital where the midwife checked my blood pressure over the course of an hour (all 3 readings were normal) but she found glucose in my urine (measured glucose ++) but no ketones. I've now been referred to a midwife who specialises in diabetes.
> 
> I'm here for some advice really. Also some reassurance too. I've read it's rare to get GD before 20 weeks. I am high risk as my mum has type 2 diabetes but I had thought I'd be ok. I'm so worried about the baby now. Dh and I took almost two yrs to conceive and eventually got pregnant via IUI. I really hope this little one will be ok. I've been frantically looking online for ideas on what to eat but there are surprisingly few ideas.

Hi! Gestational diabetes can be only diagnosed through a blood test. A lot of absolutely healthy pregnant women sometimes spill sugar in their urine. Same about ketones. Did they send you to a glucose tolerance test? 
This is what the diabetic specialist is probably going to do first. 
From my own experience, one can get GD as early as 11 weeks, but this is my second GD pregnancy.


----------



## Mk2013

Hi daisy, thanks for your message. Im not sure if the specialist midwife will immediately refer me for the GTT. The midwife i saw on Friday suggested she would guve me a talk about what to eat and give me a monitor where i prick myself daily and stick it into the monitor. This will go on for two weeks. I will ask then whether i ought to go for the GTT first.


----------



## lch28

oh hun you need to get a GTT to be sure! def ask for one


----------



## daisy72

Mk2013 said:


> Hi daisy, thanks for your message. Im not sure if the specialist midwife will immediately refer me for the GTT. The midwife i saw on Friday suggested she would guve me a talk about what to eat and give me a monitor where i prick myself daily and stick it into the monitor. This will go on for two weeks. I will ask then whether i ought to go for the GTT first.

Well, actually testing yourself for a while will definitely give you a picture of what's going on. The main reason people are being sent to GTT is that this diabetic equipment (meter, lancets and especially test strips) is pretty expensive, and those who pay for them, for example insurance companies or NHS, demand a solid proof that you really need it, i.e. diagnosis.


----------



## lch28

my test strips are crazy expensive. and ill run out of them.. 6 days before my induction. im so annoyed!


----------



## Newt4

Yes test strips are expensive. We are lucky as they are covered by insurance.


----------



## daisy72

Mine are covered, too, but there was a time when I tested myself more than I was supposed to (also after snacks and in the middle of the night), and I had to buy a couple of boxes. 70+ USD for 50 strips:wacko:


----------



## daisy72

Today I had the following readings: fasting 75, 1 hr after lunch 94, 1 hr after dinner 100. What is it? My placenta getting older? :( . I am scared.


----------



## NatalieW

Daisy when are you back at the hospital? 

I found this and I got to try it! https://allrecipes.co.uk/m/recipe/17221/low-carb-hot-chocolate


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I have an insulin question. When I was on 15 units at night my fasting number was between 75-89. They increased my insulin to 20 and now it is between 89-99. Can it have the opposite effect?


----------



## Newt4

My GD nurse told me that when your hormones decrease that your numbers would return to normal. It could be less hormones or could be placenta or even nothing. I would phone and ask though.


----------



## daisy72

I am having an NST on Monday and hopefully seeing my doctor on Tuesday (she's out of town now). I had a scan last Monday, and the placenta was absolutely fine, grade 2 I think (they grade from 0 to 4, 0 is the best, 4 is old). 
I remember my previous doctor said that it is absolutely normal to have lower numbers after the week 38... But he was also a very pro-induction guy :). My current doctor is too "natural" for me, wants for the labor to start on its own...


----------



## daisy72

This morning my sugar is actually as high as it used to be :) Can't be happier! :)


----------



## daisy72

HuskyMomWI said:


> I have an insulin question. When I was on 15 units at night my fasting number was between 75-89. They increased my insulin to 20 and now it is between 89-99. Can it have the opposite effect?

Husky Mom, my only explanation is that this increased dose of insulin brings your sugar pretty low down some time in the night, and this causes dawn syndrome. Maybe should ask this question in the type 1 thread, theladies there are much more familliar with insulin then most of us here. Hope you will fix this problem soon!


----------



## lch28

daisy my numbers have been getting increasingly lower. im always worried about it.. but my placenta is great and so is LO. i get NSTs once a week and an ultrasound once a week. I have no idea why its happening and none of my docs seem concerned although im worried sick.

today i was at a party. i ate half of a grilled chicken wrap , and 5 french fries. my blood sugar was 194 and i feel awful. i cried, i just didnt expect it and im so worried it hurt LO 
=[ i should have just not eat


----------



## Newt4

Ich don't feel bad. I'm sure it's only bad if its over a long period of time. You are doing a great job. It's hard some times!


----------



## daisy72

Ladies, I am happy to tell you that out lil baby boy Daniel was born yesterday! He was 7 lbs 12 oz at birth and is doing great now. They were checking his sugars every two hours, no signs of hypo! The labor itself was amazing, we went to a shopping mall, and then I started to have some contractions. Called the hospital, they sugested I'd come just in case. We came, and I turned to be 8 cm dilated! Barely had time for my sweet epidural :). The baby was back to back but the doctor managed to turn him in the last moment.


----------



## Newt4

Congrats!!


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Daisy!!!


----------



## staceyj83

Hi may I join I found out I have on dec 27th I just got put on glyburide last week because the diet isnt helping I had a growth scan last week to and they say my little guy is in the 80 percentile if he is still that big at 36 weeks they will induce early I start NST next week 2 times a week I have never had one before could one of you ladies tell me what they do Im so worried about my little guy that Im scared to eat anything


----------



## Sass827

Hey ladies! Wondering if I might be able to ask you a few questions? I had my one hour GDT last week where you don't fast, just drink the drink and they pull bloods an hour later. My result was 142, so now I have to go back next week for the fasting then 3 hour test. I'm so nervous and over analysing everything right now. Should I try to eat differently between now and my test? Did you have any signs before being diagnosed?


----------



## Newt4

Hi Sass

First of all being diagnosed with GD isnt as bad as it appears so try to relax.
What did you eat before the 1 hr test? How stressed were you? Were you sick? Those can all effect the blood sugars. 
I failed my first test with my first and passed my GTT with flying colours. I hope you do the same.


----------



## shambaby

Sass827 said:


> Hey ladies! Wondering if I might be able to ask you a few questions? I had my one hour GDT last week where you don't fast, just drink the drink and they pull bloods an hour later. My result was 142, so now I have to go back next week for the fasting then 3 hour test. I'm so nervous and over analysing everything right now. Should I try to eat differently between now and my test? Did you have any signs before being diagnosed?

Hi there, we do the tests a bit differently here in the UK, but what you ate before the test could very easily have affected the result, seems kind of odd to me to do a test without fasting first. But if you are fasting before the next test you really don't need to worry about what you eat between now and then - if you are diabetic, there's nothing you can do about it, and if you're not then your levels will be normal. I did have symptoms before s was diagnosed, but I don't think it's that common to have them. I felt extremely tired, like I did in the 1st trimester only worse, I had constant headaches and felt dizzy often. I still get the headaches and dizziness if my sugar goes high, so I know when I'm going to get a high reading! Plus I had had glucose in my urine samples at several of my routine appointments.

Hope all goes well with your next test, but at least if the result is high it's something which is generally pretty manageable. X


----------



## HuskyMomWI

staceyj83 said:


> Hi may I join I found out I have on dec 27th I just got put on glyburide last week because the diet isnt helping I had a growth scan last week to and they say my little guy is in the 80 percentile if he is still that big at 36 weeks they will induce early I start NST next week 2 times a week I have never had one before could one of you ladies tell me what they do Im so worried about my little guy that Im scared to eat anything

I understand being worried. :hugs: the nst is a piece of cake. You sit in a chair and they hook a monitor around your belly similar to the one you see on tv shows when the mom is in labor. This measures the baby's heartbeat. They then measure to see if the heart rate has normal gradual increases and decreases. It is totally non invasive and gives peace of mind that baby is ok. Ours also had a button I pushed when I felt the baby move. 

Our clinic has you do either one growth ultrasound or two NSTs per week. We have our second growth scan today.


----------



## Sass827

I ate plain oatmeal, an apple and tea with 1% milk. I was a little stressed, but not too bad. My baby as been measuring weeks ahead at every scan, and I just thought she was a big girl. It scared me because I'm pretty small and really afraid of having a c section. I know it's not that bad, I'm just allergic to stitches. They give me a Skin infection. now I wonder if she s big because of gd. I'm also only 25 weeks, but I have gained 30 lbs. :(


----------



## Newt4

I can see your breakfast giving you a high reading with the 50g drink. 
Im small to but the gd diet they put you on is really good and you might be lucky and just be diet and exercise controlled.


----------



## NatalieW

Sass try a protein based breakfast. 

Had a growth scan today. Baby is weighing 2lb 9oz. But stomach growth has jumped. So back on Thursday to discuss medication I suppose :(


----------



## Newt4

Sigh just got my first high number. A 8.0 two hrs after my meal. Jumped on the elliptical and got it down to 4.9 right away. I guess no more nachos for dinner lol:(


----------



## shambaby

I felt very disheartened when I got my first high reading (10.8 from a bowl of shreddies!) but the important thing is to learn from it - I won't be having them again, nor will I be having orange juice with my breakfast, or pizza. They assured me the over all trend is far more important than individual readings, and over all I'm doing pretty well, and it sounds like you are, too x


----------



## Sass827

So can you get low sugar oj, or will you not be able to have oj again all together?


----------



## NatalieW

I can't have any fruit what so ever. It is better to actually eat formed fruit rather than the juices.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am having a rubbish sugar day. Lunch was just a fail, urgh. 

Only a few more days until my final growth scan and induction date. A part of me wants it to be 38 weeks and another part of me would rather 39....not long until we find out now...:wacko:


----------



## Newt4

Exciting AP. I would feel the same. It would be nice to be me again but the extra week is good for baby.


----------



## whit.

Well ladies, I'm officially back. :(

Failed my 3 hour test. I've been testing at home for a week or so and I've had high readings even when eating healthy so I knew I would fail. I'm being put on glyburide again and just have to wait for the call from the perinatologist to see when my appointment will be. Bring on the weekly doctor appointments and billion finger pricks.. lol

Your ladies "readings" are different from mine. What is a 10.8?


----------



## Newt4

It's just a conversion difference. I think Britain and Canada uses the mmol/l and the US uses the mg/dl 

10.8 mmol/l = 194.4 mg/dl


----------



## shambaby

Yes, it's just the difference between the units of measurement we use. My targets are 6.0 fasting and 7.8 2 hours after a meal. I have been very good today and managed to stay within target, even though it is my birthday! Even had I nice meal out, and a couple of yummy Thorntons chocolates this evening. Poor hubby was very apologetic when he have me my birthday card - he bought it before I was diagnosed and didn't get chance to get a different one. It says 'happy cake day' on it! I don't mind - he felt guilty and promised me a cake day after the baby arrives, and a Patisserie Valerie just opened near us ...


----------



## AmeliePoulain

shambaby said:


> Yes, it's just the difference between the units of measurement we use. My targets are 6.0 fasting and 7.8 2 hours after a meal. I have been very good today and managed to stay within target, even though it is my birthday! Even had I nice meal out, and a couple of yummy Thorntons chocolates this evening. Poor hubby was very apologetic when he have me my birthday card - he bought it before I was diagnosed and didn't get chance to get a different one. It says 'happy cake day' on it! I don't mind - he felt guilty and promised me a cake day after the baby arrives, and a Patisserie Valerie just opened near us ...

Are you diet controlled?

I'm in the UK too and my 2 hour post meal is under 6.....it feels so mean at the moment!!!!!!!


----------



## whit.

How do they decide what your numbers should be? Here (well, at least my doctors with this pregnancy and last pregnancy) just tell me I need to be under 125 an hour after I eat!

I had a slip up this morning and had some cereal for breakfast, I'm sure my numbers are going to be CRAZY.


----------



## shambaby

AmeliePoulain said:


> shambaby said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it's just the difference between the units of measurement we use. My targets are 6.0 fasting and 7.8 2 hours after a meal. I have been very good today and managed to stay within target, even though it is my birthday! Even had I nice meal out, and a couple of yummy Thorntons chocolates this evening. Poor hubby was very apologetic when he have me my birthday card - he bought it before I was diagnosed and didn't get chance to get a different one. It says 'happy cake day' on it! I don't mind - he felt guilty and promised me a cake day after the baby arrives, and a Patisserie Valerie just opened near us ...
> 
> Are you diet controlled?
> 
> I'm in the UK too and my 2 hour post meal is under 6.....it feels so mean at the moment!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes, I am diet controlled. From what I understand control with GD is actually tighter than with non-pregnant diabetics, so the targets are quite mean. Although, I have been told that they want me to test 1 hour post-meal as that is when the peak is, but if I really can't I should test at 2 hours, with a target of 7.0.


----------



## NatalieW

One hour after meal I need to be below 8.0 or technically 7.8


----------



## shambaby

I find that if I think I've gone a bit ott and expect a high reading, a bit of activity can really do the trick. Even just a bit of cleaning up, or doing the washing, which I would have to do anyway. Or a short walk if you can manage it. Just getting up and doing something really seems to help.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> One hour after meal I need to be below 8.0 or technically 7.8

That was my target with my daughter at a different hospital, I often wander what my numbers are like after an hour but I dont test because all my numbers get sent to the hospital direct from an app. on my phone so they would wander what they hell was going on!


----------



## NatalieW

That would be very confusing! But would be interesting to know. You could do one.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> That would be very confusing! But would be interesting to know. You could do one.

I don't know if I want to know at this stage :wacko: 

I know it is unreliable but I had to go to maternity assessment last night (long story) but 3 people measured my fundal height at 35cm which is spot on.

Last time I measured 4 weeks ahead at this stage, so maybe I feel a little bit more confident about my final growth scan on Monday.


----------



## NatalieW

Be confident. You don't know until you get there. 

I'm running 3cm larger. Currently at 31cm, but I do find it so subjective. 

Hope your ok x


----------



## shambaby

Fundal height measurements are really subjective, and even scans aren't that accurate. One of the reasons I was tested for GD was that I was measuring 3cm bigger, but then the scan showed she's about midway between the 50th and 97th centiles, so completely normal. In fact, they wouldn't have tested me based on the scan, but I had had glucose in my urine sample several times and felt crappy, so they did. When I was pregnant with Hayden scans said he was on the 97th centile (bit scary for 5 foot nothing me!) but he turned out to be 8lb 2oz, so not that big really. Easy to say when I had a section, I suppose :haha:! Anyway, my point is it's all subjective until you get that baby out in the world and on a set of scales.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Of course - my 4 weeks ahead bump produced a 6lb baby!


----------



## whit.

I would have been nervous to go to 40 weeks last pregnancy. I had her at 37 weeks and she was almost 8lbs! I can't imagine what a 40 weeker would have been!

Why do you ladies test at 2 hours instead of 1? I have to do mine at 1 hour after I get done eating.


----------



## Newt4

I'm not sure why I do. The diabetes team I have told me every two hrs.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is just the policy at the hospital who are managing my care this time :shrug:


----------



## whit.

Was just curious really. I wonder why it's different.


----------



## Newt4

I'm curious too.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have an appointment tomorrow....I will try and remember to ask!


----------



## TTC36

Basically there is no agreement across relevant national and international health bodies around threshold numbers and even testing criteria. As many in this thread have noticed, the way the GTT/OGTT test is administered, the instructions around fasting beforehand, and the timing of the test all varies widely. 

For example, these are the different threshold numbers various relevant agencies use for GD diagnosis (and to some extent, target glucose range):
*World Health Organization:*
Fasting - 7.0 mmo/l (126mg/dl)
2 Hour post prandial - 7.8 mmo/l (140mg/dl)

*American Diabetes Association:*
Fasting - 5.3 mmo/l (95mg/dl)
1 Hour post prandial - 10.0 mmo/l (180mg/dl)
2 Hour post prandial - 8.6 mmo/l (155 mg//dl)

*The National Diabetes Data Group:*
Fasting - 5.8 mmo/l (105mg/dl)
1 Hour post prandial - 10.6 mmo/l (190mg/dl)
2 HOur post prandial - 9.2 mmo/l (165 mg/dl)

*International Association of Diabetes in Pregnancy Group (IADPSG):*
FAsting - 5.1 mmo/l(95 mg/dl)
1 HOur post prandial - 10.0mmo/l (180mg/dl)
2 Hour post prandial - 8.5 mmo/l (153 mg/dl)

The IADPSG threshold is what Canada has moved towards using over the past 2 years. Essentially though, there is NO consensus on diagnostic criteria and threshold numbers from one country (or sometimes even clinician) to the next. 

In terms of target glucose numbers, some endocrinologists seem to recommend target numbers more in line with Type 2, non pregnancy diabetes - under 6.0 fasting, and under 8.0 2 hours post prandial. Most doctors seem to gravitate towards getting women into the range of the average glucose in pregnancy numbers that were discerned during the HAPO study (i've mentioned this study before, it looked at the average glucose numbers of over 25,000 women during pregnancy):
Fasting - 70-80mmol/3.9-4.4 mg/dl
1 hour after meal - 110-120mmol/6.1-6.7 mg/dl
2 hours after meal - 100-110mmol/5.5-6.1 mg/dl

There also seems to be a lack of consensus around which numbers to be more concerned about - fasting or 1-2 hour post prandial. In terms of post prandial numbers, some docs seem more concerned about how high you spike (1 hour number) versus your body's ability to control and decline from the spike (2 hour). It seems as though the biggest concern may be long term high blood glucose levels, which is why there is more concern with the 2 hour number in general (our BG rises within about 15 mins of eating and spikes after about 45 mins - so if it is still really high 2 hours later, that is very suggestive). So basically, there is a lot of fuzziness still around diagnosis and the target glucose range women should be aiming for during pregnancy. This should be *somewhat* reassuring though - there is no hard, definitive line where excessive glucose translates into a concrete negative outcome. Interestingly, I also noted (because I ended up with two blood glucose monitors) even the numbers we are finding during our tests can be off - my numbers were often as much as 1 mmo/l off between machines, and it wasn't always the same one giving the high number. When I asked the GD nurse if I could test my own numbers with the machines postpartum she said no....because the numbers they produce "are not reliable" :dohh:

Anyways, I hope that info helps!


----------



## NatalieW

Interesting information. 

Well the doctors (GP) has stopped prescribing my testing strips as I'm not diagnosed with diabetes according to my note and blood work has come back normal. And I've had a 6month pack already!! 

FFS. The hospital faxed it over 10wks ago. You have been dispensing for last 10wks. It's only because the hospital have asked me to test 6/7 times a day!!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My doctor said today that basically they are less concerned about the 'spike' at one hour and more about the ability to bring it down and the general trend :thumbup:

Update from me - growth scan absolutely great. Baby just under 6lb and all measurements just under 50th centile. Normal fluid levels, excellent blood flow through the cord and a very healthy placenta.

If baby doesnt want to arrive beforehand I am being induced on the evening of 22 February very gently with a view to her arriving just before her due date.

I feel so happy, the past few weeks have been incredibly difficult but it all felt worth it today :flower:


----------



## Newt4

So happy for you AP. I have my scan on Friday and hoping for the same results. 

I've been discharged from the gd clinic but I still need to send in my numbers every two weeks. I guess they got sick of seeing all my fives and low sixes. Although this week after a few dinners I've been in the 7s.
I've heard 35 weeks is the worst for gd and then after 36 it slowly goes away. Is that true?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> So happy for you AP. I have my scan on Friday and hoping for the same results.
> 
> I've been discharged from the gd clinic but I still need to send in my numbers every two weeks. I guess they got sick of seeing all my fives and low sixes. Although this week after a few dinners I've been in the 7s.
> I've heard 35 weeks is the worst for gd and then after 36 it slowly goes away. Is that true?

35 weeks did seem to be hell on earth for me :growlmad:

Consultant today said it could go one of two ways - calm down or be harder than ever :wacko:

I have to say with my daughter it was quite tough weeks 36 to 39+3 when she was born.

The only advice they gave me today, well it was more of a request, was after analyzing all of my results over the past 16 weeks they have noticed although I don't tend to go 'high' after my evening meal it does spike. So they suggest very very low carb evening meals and having bigger breakfasts and lunchtime meals.


----------



## Newt4

I'm the same too. It seems my evening is the problem.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> I'm the same too. It seems my evening is the problem.

I am planning on eating a lot of omlettes and lots of meat, cheese and salad...yum :dohh:

At least the end is in sight....

I hope you get great news at your scan on Friday, it sounds like you are doing really well x


----------



## AvianasMommy

Hi everyone! I have a question for you ladies...

I'm almost 15 weeks pregnant w my 2nd and have had GD since the beginning (6 weeks). I'm on glyburide at night to lower my fasting numbers. Today after testing after lunch (same lunch I usually eat) my blood sugar was 85 which is really unusual for me to be so low (especially since I know eating that lunch usually puts me in 110's at least). Sooo... naturally, I'm in a panic. Should I be concerned about the baby? Could something be wrong? I'm probably overreacting but was wondering what you all think. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## shambaby

AvianasMommy said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question for you ladies...
> 
> I'm almost 15 weeks pregnant w my 2nd and have had GD since the beginning (6 weeks). I'm on glyburide at night to lower my fasting numbers. Today after testing after lunch (same lunch I usually eat) my blood sugar was 85 which is really unusual for me to be so low (especially since I know eating that lunch usually puts me in 110's at least). Sooo... naturally, I'm in a panic. Should I be concerned about the baby? Could something be wrong? I'm probably overreacting but was wondering what you all think. Thanks so much!!!

Did you do anything unusual after your lunch? Like more activity? Exercise can make a big difference, I find, even just a short walk or a little house work.


----------



## AvianasMommy

I usually just sit on my lazy butt :blush: but today before I ate lunch I made a few trips carrying things from my car to my husband's car... maybe about 10 minutes total and wasn't very much work at all. If something did happen to the baby, would it cause a change in blood sugar instantaneously? I'm always so paranoid, I hate it :nope:.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My after lunch numbers are usually 100-110 also. I had one where it was in the 80s so I retested and it was the same. When I asked the dr about it I remembered that we had been shopping that day and walked around between eating and testing. The exercise can make a huge difference.


----------



## shambaby

My guess is it was the activity before lunch that made the difference, if it's a one off I wouldn't give it another thought. I'm not sure how quickly blood sugars would be affected if something happened at this stage. It goes back to normal pretty much instantly when you give birth, but I would expect things to be different early on. Try not to worry, and wait and see a few more readings, but speak to your midwife / doctor if you are concerned. X


----------



## karolynca

Here I sit...waiting for an appt with an endocrinologist next Monday, I failed miserable my 1 hr. GTT :shrug:, I have PCOS so it does not surprise me...but it anyway sucks...makes me feel like a failure:cry: Waiting for the diet (hoping the Dr. wants to give that a chance in the first place). What are your suggestions? what have you been eating? what kills me is that I have been conscious about my diet (other than bread which is my major sin I confess)...what do you girls think about walking in the afternoon?


----------



## whit.

I had an awful appointment today, feeling pretty down. :cry:


----------



## Newt4

Karolynca- I eat a ton of veggies. I make sure I have a lot on my plate. I do the plate divide thing where veggies are my biggest portion, protein next then carbs. I eat a lot of whole grain. I switched all pasta to whole grain. Rice is now wild or brown. 
For breakfast I have this toast that is loaded with protein with scrambled cheese salsa eggs on top with a turkey sausage. I pretty much eat this everyday. 
I snack a lot on hummus and veggies or fruit and cottage cheese or yogurt. Also if a meal is very carb base I eat cottage cheese as a side and sprinkle whey powder (from cheese) on it. I hope that helps.

Exercise really helps like a lot! I can get from a 7 to a 4.5mmol/l with 15mins on my elliptical. 

Whit - hugs :(


----------



## daisy72

AvianasMommy said:


> Hi everyone! I have a question for you ladies...
> 
> I'm almost 15 weeks pregnant w my 2nd and have had GD since the beginning (6 weeks). I'm on glyburide at night to lower my fasting numbers. Today after testing after lunch (same lunch I usually eat) my blood sugar was 85 which is really unusual for me to be so low (especially since I know eating that lunch usually puts me in 110's at least). Sooo... naturally, I'm in a panic. Should I be concerned about the baby? Could something be wrong? I'm probably overreacting but was wondering what you all think. Thanks so much!!!

Hi, I wouldn't be too worried. I was diagnosed at 11 weeks, and had some really low readings in the beginning of the 2nd trimester. My consultant called it "2nd tri dip". So it is pretty normal at your gestation, expect your numbers to rise around week 20 or so... 
It can also be just an occasional low reading, also happened to me.


----------



## shambaby

Oh no, whit, what happened? :hugs:

Karolynca, exercise is definitely a good idea if you can - really makes a difference to my readings. Changes I would suggest include obviously cutting out anything with sugar (chocolate, sweets, cakes, desserts - you might be able to add in a little again, but until you are testing there's no way to tell) and switch everything you can to wholegrain. White bread is one thing that seems to guarantee to give me a high reading, but no issue with granary. Also, I can't have any fruit juice, but actual fruit is ok in moderation. Lots of salad is definitely good for my levels. Good luck, and hope you can keep it under control x


----------



## NatalieW

Oh dear. It's not a good day when all you want to do is eat!! 

I found the only bread I can eat is "Burgen Bread" it's a low GI version.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Oh dear. It's not a good day when all you want to do is eat!!
> 
> I found the only bread I can eat is "Burgen Bread" it's a low GI version.

Have you tried the soya and linseed bread at all? That is the only one I can have.


----------



## NatalieW

Yeah I had the soya and linseed one. But I prefer the chia version. Much nicer.

Well hospital are happy with my numbers, but I'm not!! I think they are still too high


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The chia one is nice, so nice I want to eat too much of it!

What are your numbers like?

I meant to say (I remember you saying that your baby's tummy was measuring ahead) that my baby's tummy went from 75th centile at 32 weeks but had gone down to 50th centile at 36 week scan x


----------



## whit.

Right now my DD's abdomen is measuring at the 97th percentile. :nope:

I can't keep my fasting numbers/breakfast number below what they want it to be. The rest of the day I can keep it under control. How does that happen?!


----------



## NatalieW

I will see if I can upload to photobucket. See what you girls think. But remember I test 1hr after meal.


----------



## NatalieW

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/9E698512-54DE-4672-82A7-F93D96AF9B22-177-00000009AE131EAA.jpg last weeks numbers. 

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/BF4B3BE3-0CF4-4A2C-A503-13751571C18E-177-0000000A0C3373E3.jpg Growth Chart


----------



## Newt4

That's really cool that they give you a growth chart like that. The only reason I'm getting a ultrasound is because of my past history with slow growth and placenta failure. Other wise they said they wouldn't. 

I think your numbers are good. They even seem normal non gd like.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I like your chart!

I think your readings are great - I am seriously jealous of those 8's after delicious things like chips and rice.

I am basically banned from carbs now of ANY type in the evening and as long as I am not getting ketones they don't seem to mind if I am a zombie.....:growlmad:

I have managed to stay diet controlled by some miracle but my numbers would be awful if I had yummy things and that would be after 2 hours.

The baby's growth looks well in normal limits of just normal growth, like I said before my baby's tummy was measuring well ahead at 32 weeks and is actually just below 50th centile now. They all have growth spurts at different times and they find their level.

My little girl's growth is really slowing now after being 8oz a week all through 3rd tri, my older daughter was the same even with completely undiagnosed GD . She barely gained 1lb between 36 weeks and being born at 39 weeks.

:hugs:


----------



## Newt4

AP that's horrible. I hope you can sneak some more food in. 
My numbers for the last couple of days have dropped hugely. I been eating what normally gives me good numbers but now they are even lower. I tested some dill pickle chips as a snack and had a reading of 5.9 after a hr. 
For breakfast I've had to add more food because I get to low 2 hrs after. I get really grumpy when low.


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks ladies - maybe I'm being to mean to myself.

Newt there is another hormone change at 36wks.


----------



## Newt4

yeah i had 1 and a half pieces of toast. Scrambled cheese eggs and a half of a banana a banana chocolate chip muffin (homemade small with very little chips). My before was 4.4 and my 2hr after was 4.1? I hope its hormones and not placenta or something. I have a ultrasound tomorrow morning so hopefully that will put my mind at rest.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I can get away with things like that in the morning Newt, it worries me too sometimes but my scan came back all fine.

I just find it tough trying to eat all my extra food in the morning, I don't really fancy it then.

Also I am sick to death of eggs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NatalieW

I am sick of eggs as well!!! And bloody 3 new potatoes.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> I am sick of eggs as well!!! And bloody 3 new potatoes.

:hugs:

Do your appointments start getting more frequent soon? I found it was easier once I was having more contact and support - I am really lucky I am on this wireless trial where all my readings go to the hospital via my phone and they text me with what was said at my weekly review and the consultant/drs have emailed me.

It is a fantastic system, I hope they role it out across the UK.

How did your pregnancy with your daughter go towards the end?


----------



## whit.

I'm jealous that you girls can eat so much good stuff for breakfast. 

I'm suppose to have 35 carbs for breakfast but today I only had 16 and my reading was 143!

...and I agree, I've had 6 eggs through out today! :haha:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Are you definitely eating enough for breakfast Whit?

If I don't eat enough then my numbers remain elevated (but not high) it is like a certain amount of carbs actually prompts my body to work properly in the morning!


----------



## NatalieW

I seem to be carb sensitive. Have got to eat lots of protein to keep me level. 

I'm still seeing diabetic midwife once a fortnight and the consultant once a month after growth scan. So next one is 32 and 32.5wks!!

My levels dipped at the end with Isobel after 36wks. But was injecting insulin with her. This one has been diet controlled since 18wks, which must have helped.


----------



## whit.

Maybe I'm not eating enough carbs then. It's so hard to know what is right to do. :nope: 

I see my high risk doctor tomorrow and find out if I have to be on insulin. I think it's been pretty well controlled this week with diet and glyburide. I hope she waits on the insulin a bit.


----------



## NatalieW

Let us know how you get on whit


----------



## karolynca

Heading to the endocrinologist now...she was able to move my appt for today:thumbup:


----------



## NatalieW

Good luck


----------



## whit.

Will do. My first appointment is at 11:30 and then I have an Echo scheduled for 2:30. I'm pretty nervous.

This morning I had 2 scrambled eggs with some chopped up ham and a piece of bread with peanut butter on it. Waiting to test.


----------



## NatalieW

I have scrambled egg, toast and bacon for breakfast during the week. 

Then at weekend I tend to have a fully cooked breakfast :)


----------



## Newt4

Im also sick of eggs! I miss waffles with strawberries maple syrup and whip cream lol


----------



## karolynca

My appointment went well...I loved the Dr. she took an entire 1.5 hour with me in her office. She gave me a bunch of tests and basically said that the 1 hour test is a screening test...so definite diagnose of GD with the 3 hour one. I told her I hated the drink so much I'd rather have her treat me as if I had GD.

So we are with a diet now...and I was given a little device to track my glucose levels one hour after every meal every day. She ordered another ultrasound to check the baby's weight (so I get to see the baby one more time :happydance: ). 

She is confident we may beat this with diet alone although she did mention insulin if we see after 10-12 days of following the diet and measures that I make peaks after my meals.


----------



## whit.

Well my appointments went well yesterday! They upped my glyburide for right now so no insulin yet. Start my weekly appointments and weekly ultrasounds now. When I get to 32 weeks I have appointments twice a week. One for a BPP and one for a NST. On top of my OB appointments! Lots of appointments..

My echo went pretty well too. The lady doing the ultrasound said "I can't tell you anything by law, but I have a smile on my face and if there was anything wrong you wouldn't be able to leave." So, glad that was alright!

Oh yeah, my 1 hour after breakfast yesterday was 180! So annoying!


----------



## Newt4

Wow sushi is a big no no for me! 2 hrs after 11.6 :shrug: 
I jumped on my elliptical and burnt it down.


----------



## whit.

Eeeek. I had sushi last night and didn't test because we were out on a date. I didn't think it would be that bad though!


----------



## NatalieW

Could be the rice. I didn't think you were meant to eat sushi in pregnancy??


----------



## whit.

I don't eat the raw sushi while pregnant. I have sushi with cooked fish.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> Wow sushi is a big no no for me! 2 hrs after 11.6 :shrug:
> I jumped on my elliptical and burnt it down.

Rice is mean :growlmad:


----------



## karolynca

Well...1 hour after lunch it was a flawless 99 reading....it sure helps to do a bit of walking afterwards:thumbup:


----------



## NatalieW

Rice is mean, pasta is meaner. 

Exercise after a meal is good, but don't always get time :( 

I've made a food list after I've had this baby. Haha. DH thinks I'm mad!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Rice is mean, pasta is meaner.
> 
> Exercise after a meal is good, but don't always get time :(
> 
> I've made a food list after I've had this baby. Haha. DH thinks I'm mad!!

I want an entire bowl of mashed potato - screw cake, sweets etc 

I WANT POTATO :haha:


----------



## NatalieW

Mine is Chinese. Chocolates. Biscuits. Packet of Percy pigs. Lol. And a naan bread with curry


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Mine is Chinese. Chocolates. Biscuits. Packet of Percy pigs. Lol. And a naan bread with curry

I still get my chinese fix - I only have meat and bamboo shoot dishes though.

I was so happy the other day to eat an entire tub, with curry sauce and still get a 4.7 2 hours later after sitting on my bum on the sofa for 2 hours.

I want to relive Christmas and get to eat a mince pie, chocolate, roast potatoes etc etc :haha:


----------



## Newt4

Sushi is fine in Calgary as all the fish even the raw (which I dont like anyways) is flash frozen which kills everything apparently.

Yeah Ive never had a reading that high I was very shocked.


----------



## karolynca

Yes, it's more difficult at work, I am trying to find on the internet a site that tells me how much I should walk (minimum to have a positive impact), so maybe I can score those at the office parking lot....


----------



## shambaby

I don't really seem to have much of a problem with rice or pasta (so long as I don't have too much!) - it's white bread that gets me. I miss pizza :-( I also miss chocolate fudge cake :-( haven't tried it, but I'm assuming it would not give me a good reading!


----------



## whit.

I miss pizza so much. :( How silly is that!


----------



## Newt4

I make my whole pizza dough with whole wheat flour and I put whey protein power in the flour mix and it seems to do the trick.


----------



## whit.

I've never made home made crusts, might have to try it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey all new to the thread but not to GD!!

I am wondering has any one experienced loads of hypos and not on insulin yet!! I know I will end up on insulin my GD come on as soon as the placenta takes over. 
But it is scaring me with how many lows I seem to be getting all below 3 I had quite a bad one today which scared my poor hubby! I got quite a lecture on keeping something with me incase I go low!! which I do not expect to keep happening as I am on the diet so trying to be good and healthy! 

I just do not understand it at all! I do not think its normal for GD :dohh:

I am going to chat with my midwife tomorrow about it but any one else have a clue why!!!


----------



## 080509

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey all new to the thread but not to GD!!
> 
> I am wondering has any one experienced loads of hypos and not on insulin yet!! I know I will end up on insulin my GD come on as soon as the placenta takes over.
> But it is scaring me with how many lows I seem to be getting all below 3 I had quite a bad one today which scared my poor hubby! I got quite a lecture on keeping something with me incase I go low!! which I do not expect to keep happening as I am on the diet so trying to be good and healthy!
> 
> I just do not understand it at all! I do not think its normal for GD :dohh:
> 
> I am going to chat with my midwife tomorrow about it but any one else have a clue why!!!

Hi, i'm type 1 but was slow onset, so do have some experience of GD (they originally thought it was GD rather than type 1) it sounds like reactive hypoglycemia, have you tested your levels 30minutes - 1 hour before you would normally experience the drop? If it is reactive hypoglycemia, this usually happens because the first phase insulin release is gone/or minimal, and the body compensates by releasing alot of insulin out a while later, usually 2-3 hours after a meal or so. This is what happened to me before i was diagnosed with GD in 2010 with my first pregnancy (but later diagnosed type 1 in 2012) by the way i'm not saying its type 1, reactive hypo's are common in lots of diabetics, mainly GD and type 2.


----------



## NatalieW

You need to snack in between your meals. That should stop the hypos. 

Like ryvita with peanut butter (whole earth one) or Narns oat cakes with cheese. You need to keep your levels steady. That should help.


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Hey all new to the thread but not to GD!!
> 
> I am wondering has any one experienced loads of hypos and not on insulin yet!! I know I will end up on insulin my GD come on as soon as the placenta takes over.
> But it is scaring me with how many lows I seem to be getting all below 3 I had quite a bad one today which scared my poor hubby! I got quite a lecture on keeping something with me incase I go low!! which I do not expect to keep happening as I am on the diet so trying to be good and healthy!
> 
> I just do not understand it at all! I do not think its normal for GD :dohh:
> 
> I am going to chat with my midwife tomorrow about it but any one else have a clue why!!!
> 
> Hi, i'm type 1 but was slow onset, so do have some experience of GD (they originally thought it was GD rather than type 1) it sounds like reactive hypoglycemia, have you tested your levels 30minutes - 1 hour before you would normally experience the drop? If it is reactive hypoglycemia, this usually happens because the first phase insulin release is gone/or minimal, and the body compensates by releasing alot of insulin out a while later, usually 2-3 hours after a meal or so. This is what happened to me before i was diagnosed with GD in 2010 with my first pregnancy (but later diagnosed type 1 in 2012) by the way i'm not saying its type 1, reactive hypo's are common in lots of diabetics, mainly GD and type 2.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the reply, I have only been testing randomly of late but I am going to keep a closer eye on it to see what they are doing. 

I went on insulin by 18 weeks in my last pregnancy It always seems to be earlier.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Are you feeling really poorly with the hypos?

I only ask because I regularly get 3 - 3.2 and I don't feel unwell at all and it just seems like on 'good' days with my GD that my base level is pretty low naturally - which tallies with the blood sugar testing I did inbetween my two pregnancies x


----------



## CelticNiamh

AmeliePoulain said:


> Are you feeling really poorly with the hypos?
> 
> I only ask because I regularly get 3 - 3.2 and I don't feel unwell at all and it just seems like on 'good' days with my GD that my base level is pretty low naturally - which tallies with the blood sugar testing I did inbetween my two pregnancies x

Yes, I felt very weak and dizzy, I frightened my DH as I was making no sense when I spoke. I felt very confused shaky and all sweaty. 

I am getting under 3 mostly 2 of late, I think I should have some carbs before any exercise which I have not been doing, I just did not expect to be feeling them when I am not on insulin yet! mind you I only went to the shop with my sister not what I call exercise really :) 

My base line would normlly be bit higher, my doctor classed me a prediabetic if there is such a thing, before my last pregnancy, I guess BF my little lad and I was exercising and following a low fat diet really helped, I only weaned him in November.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

It is horrible if you are feeling ill :nope: :hugs:

I was in hospital last week and got a 3 and they were rushing around to get me a sandwich and I was confused because I just felt normal.

I think lots of women without any glucose tolerance issues suffer with low blood sugar in pregnancy. Hopefully the hypos will pass though and you will get a break before/if GD arrives :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

NatalieW said:


> You need to snack in between your meals. That should stop the hypos.
> 
> Like ryvita with peanut butter (whole earth one) or Narns oat cakes with cheese. You need to keep your levels steady. That should help.

I do snack:thumbup:, I love ryvita and I do snack on peanut butter on brown bread as well. Im ok if I sit on my bum and do nothing all day but that is not going to happen LOL


----------



## karolynca

For me snacks do the trick for the hypos...specially fruit (not all of them and in the right amounts that my endocrinologist suggested). Take care!:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

karolynca said:


> For me snacks do the trick for the hypos...specially fruit (not all of them and in the right amounts that my endocrinologist suggested). Take care!:hugs:

I think I may write down what I am eating tomorrow and double check I am doing it right, just to be sure :) I am still suffering with MS still I wonder if my portion sizes are two small because it does hit me most at meal times. 

Thanks for all the replies every one :hugs:


----------



## karolynca

It's a good idea, I made an excel worksheet that has the days, what I ate for Breakfast, morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, dinner and night snack....and I also write down next to each food what was my 1 hour glucose measure, that helps me understand what foods could cause the trigger. I also added a column that reads "comments" where I write if I walked or exercised after that meal. I has helped me a lot...


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Hi, i'm type 1 but was slow onset, so do have some experience of GD (they originally thought it was GD rather than type 1) it sounds like reactive hypoglycemia, have you tested your levels 30minutes - 1 hour before you would normally experience the drop? If it is reactive hypoglycemia, this usually happens because the first phase insulin release is gone/or minimal, and the body compensates by releasing alot of insulin out a while later, usually 2-3 hours after a meal or so. This is what happened to me before i was diagnosed with GD in 2010 with my first pregnancy (but later diagnosed type 1 in 2012) by the way i'm not saying its type 1, reactive hypo's are common in lots of diabetics, mainly GD and type 2.

The Diabetic nurse rang me back today and told me, what you said that it is probably reactive hypoglycemia. she also said that seeing that is my 5th time with GD and needing insulin earlier each time that it may not go this time when I have the baby. I know that a risk each time any way. but at least now I know it may happen and I know what to do it it does. :thumbup:


----------



## whit.

It's nice that you're so positive about it! I was really down in the dumps with everything at first. (This is my 2nd time around)

I had oatmeal for breakfast and tested at 30 minutes after I ate just to see what it was and it was high so I did 80 laps in my hallway, getting ready to test to see if it made a difference LOL


----------



## whit.

Boo, still 170! Ugh! The other day I had oatmeal and it was fine! 

Does anyone else get really frustrated by this?!


----------



## CelticNiamh

whit. said:


> Boo, still 170! Ugh! The other day I had oatmeal and it was fine!
> 
> Does anyone else get really frustrated by this?!

do not be to hard on your self, remember its not you some times even tough we do our best with the diet. blood sugars can be high! 
are you on and insulin injections or tablets yet! :flower:


----------



## whit.

I'm on tablets - glyburide. 

Just frustrating. :nope:


----------



## shambaby

I'm starting to struggle a bit to keep my levels down. I have a real chocolate problem and am craving it terribly. To make matters worse we have plenty of it in the house left from Christmas so I have to try really hard to resist. At first I could have a little bit after meals with no problem, but not any more. Has anyone tried diabetic chocolate? Is it anything like the real thing? And is it ok for your levels? Just not really convinced it's worth it, but really want some chocolate!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had some Boots diabetic chocolate the other day - 6 squares of it after my lunch and my levels were fine. It tasted like the real thing.

I gave some to my husband - who is a chocolate addict - and he was impressed - he said he would happily eat it!


----------



## NatalieW

I love Balance chocolate from holland & Barrett. Or amazon.


----------



## shambaby

Thank you both, think I may have to give some a try :thumbup:


----------



## whit.

I was craving ice cream the other night so I bought some weight watchers low carb ice cream candy bars, it tastes JUST like a snickers with vanilla ice cream and kept my levels ok. It was delicious!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am so sorry you are all going to hate me now :blush: but I have always been advised to not eat diabetic food like chocolate I am trying to remember why now, I think it is to do with the high calories or sweetener they use! 
so check that out before you buy some!! so sorry!!

ok Im hiding now!! :argh:


----------



## NatalieW

It would be the sweetener. You can't have the fruit based sweetener. Fructose? I think. 

The balance chocolate is sweetened with stevia plant extract.


----------



## shambaby

CelticNiamh said:


> I am so sorry you are all going to hate me now :blush: but I have always been advised to not eat diabetic food like chocolate I am trying to remember why now, I think it is to do with the high calories or sweetener they use!
> so check that out before you buy some!! so sorry!!
> 
> ok Im hiding now!! :argh:

Hehehe, it's ok, please don't hide! I was just doing some online research and it is to do with the sweeteners which can have some alarming effects on your digestive system! Plus they do have a certain amount of carbs, both of which mean you shouldn't eat much of it, and are probably better off with a small amount of normal chocolate. Trouble is it's better to have dark chocolate and I really don't like it. Dairy milk is my weakness. Perhaps the occasional Freddo would be a better option :shrug:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I think it is marketed as a 'treat' - it is high calorie and lord knows what crap it is sweetened with :wacko:

I think in an emergency chocolate situation it is an OK thing to reach for. 

If you like dark chocolate, like realllllllllllllllllllllllly dark, I have found organic very dark chocolates are fine with my levels :thumbup:


----------



## NatalieW

Thorntons diabetic chocolate is lovely but if you eat too much it really does effect your bowls. Wind problems!!! So tend to stick with the balance chocolate, doesn't do that.


----------



## BroodyBlair

CelticNiamh said:


> I am so sorry you are all going to hate me now :blush: but I have always been advised to not eat diabetic food like chocolate I am trying to remember why now, I think it is to do with the high calories or sweetener they use!
> so check that out before you buy some!! so sorry!!
> 
> ok Im hiding now!! :argh:

Snap! I bought for the first time yesterday in Boots some diabetic chocolate (expensive at £1.90! but it was actually nice). I was at hospital yesterday at the Metabolic Clinic and telling my dietican and she nearly went through the roof. She says that i should never eat diabetic chocoalte as the carb content is a lot and that all it does is produce diarohhea (not that i would mind as i'm having problems going with lack of fruit - gives me very high readings!) 

Now 24wks pregnant and insulin shots have been increased 3 times. Littled worried it was diagnosed so early at 11wks, but i no longer mind the injections or the pricking!


----------



## CelticNiamh

BroodyBlair said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry you are all going to hate me now :blush: but I have always been advised to not eat diabetic food like chocolate I am trying to remember why now, I think it is to do with the high calories or sweetener they use!
> so check that out before you buy some!! so sorry!!
> 
> ok Im hiding now!! :argh:
> 
> Snap! I bought for the first time yesterday in Boots some diabetic chocolate (expensive at £1.90! but it was actually nice). I was at hospital yesterday at the Metabolic Clinic and telling my dietican and she nearly went through the roof. She says that i should never eat diabetic chocoalte as the carb content is a lot and that all it does is produce diarohhea (not that i would mind as i'm having problems going with lack of fruit - gives me very high readings!)
> 
> Now 24wks pregnant and insulin shots have been increased 3 times. Littled worried it was diagnosed so early at 11wks, but i no longer mind the injections or the pricking!Click to expand...

LOL poor you, at least you were not eating loads, do not worry to much about being diagonsed early I have been as well so far as soon as I deliverd I was back to normal :flower:


----------



## BroodyBlair

Awh thank you :) The majority of people don't seem to be diagnosed to around 28wks and over, so i was a little worried that mine was found at 11wks and been on insulin from 17wks, but whatever is best for baby :) 

Hee hee, i only had 2 squares of chocolate at lunch and 2 squares at supper time! 

I notice you have a few children, can i ask did you always get GD or only with one baby? Also, i've read it's more common in those carrying boys and i'm having a boy? Thanks :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

BroodyBlair said:


> Awh thank you :) The majority of people don't seem to be diagnosed to around 28wks and over, so i was a little worried that mine was found at 11wks and been on insulin from 17wks, but whatever is best for baby :)
> 
> Hee hee, i only had 2 squares of chocolate at lunch and 2 squares at supper time!
> 
> I notice you have a few children, can i ask did you always get GD or only with one baby? Also, i've read it's more common in those carrying boys and i'm having a boy? Thanks :)

In the hospital were I go, once you have had it once they want to see you asap, I have had GD 4 times so this is my 5th time, I have 4 boys and 1 girl it was on my second son I managed to escape GD ??? I think they missed it! I think I may have had it he was a big baby 10,2 but while the rest of my babies were A positive blood type he is O positive :shrug:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am carrying my 2nd daughter and GD both times...I always say if we had a boy it wouldn't cause as many problems :haha:


----------



## Newt4

Lol, second child but first gd case. Hopefully last too as I'm done making babies lol


----------



## NatalieW

Two GD pregnancies. One girl (first) and this one is a boy. So that theory doesn't work I'm afraid.:)


----------



## Newt4

I need some advice. I talked to my gd team today and they are really pushing me for a early induction. My maternity doctors don't think I need one as my fundal is 2weeks behind, sugar readings are excellent and my ultrasound showed no gd characteristics (large belly wide shoulders). I'm starting to second guess my doctors as they even said they dont know much about gd protocol because they stopped handling the gd part of pregnancy a while ago. Should I be pushing for a early induction?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Newt4 said:


> I need some advice. I talked to my gd team today and they are really pushing me for a early induction. My maternity doctors don't think I need one as my fundal is 2weeks behind, sugar readings are excellent and my ultrasound showed no gd characteristics (large belly wide shoulders). I'm starting to second guess my doctors as they even said they dont know much about gd protocol because they stopped handling the gd part of pregnancy a while ago. Should I be pushing for a early induction?

I know in my clinic the diabetic doctor and baby doctor work side by side if your on insulin and have gd they like to induce early as some times the placenta can age sooner than it should. 

I guess ild go back to the gd doctors and chat to them again about it and see what they say ask them why induction if baby is doing great and not big they be the best judges of it 

my doctor told me if my sugars behaved and baby was not getting to big and happy I cold mske it to term but at 38 weeks there were signs my placenta was getting tired so I was induced two days later so they know best and will know by your sugars as well


----------



## Newt4

I'm not on insulin so that's helpfull. My gd team are nurses not doctors. I've only seen them twice and they call me or I email them so they don't really know my case very well. I've only had three over 6.7 mmol/l readings in a month and a half. I'm not concerned about my placenta as I'm being scanned every week at 38 weeks to check on it. It failed with my first (non gd related).


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I am diet controlled and as my scan showed a very average sized baby, normal fluid and happy placenta then they are keen for a term induction near enough. Diabetic doctors and baby doctors work side by side at my hospital and both agreed whilst I was coping and all well with baby then best to keep her inside, especially as my first was smallish at 39+3 x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Newt4 said:


> I'm not on insulin so that's helpfull. My gd team are nurses not doctors. I've only seen them twice and they call me or I email them so they don't really know my case very well. I've only had three over 6.7 mmol/l readings in a month and a half. I'm not concerned about my placenta as I'm being scanned every weekday at 38 weeks to check on it. It failed with my first (non gd related).


I was not on insulin on my first baby and made it to 40 weeks I was induced in the end though :) 

I was on insulin on my last baby and seen my team every week or two weeks so if your being monitored closely then may be you can wait a bit longer before induction may be


----------



## shambaby

How early are they talking about? My consultant doesn't like any diabetic to go beyond term, but a well controlled GD on diet alone would be induced at 40 weeks if all is looking well with the baby. I will be having a section at 39+ at the latest, due to my previous section, unless I manage to go into labour before then. Any treatmmmt or concerns would bring the date forward. I've got an appointment today and am hoping they will agree to book me a provisional date as hubby won't get paternity leave and needs to book holiday, but worried they will be reluctant as my sugars have been a little tricky to keep under control so I guess there's a chance I'll need some treatment before long :-(


----------



## NatalieW

Most hospitals want to keep diet controlled GD going until due date (40wks) then induce. If on medication they induce you by looking at your numbers. So anywhere between 38 & 39 wks. 

With Isobel I was on high doses of insulin, nova rapid, and was induced at 38+4. Had her a day later at 7lb 3oz. 

At moment I am transferring hospitals so don't know when I would be induced.


----------



## BroodyBlair

NatalieW said:


> Most hospitals want to keep diet controlled GD going until due date (40wks) then induce. If on medication they induce you by looking at your numbers. So anywhere between 38 & 39 wks.
> 
> With Isobel I was on high doses of insulin, nova rapid, and was induced at 38+4. Had her a day later at 7lb 3oz.
> 
> At moment I am transferring hospitals so don't know when I would be induced.

What is classed as 'high doses of nova rapid'? I think mine are fairly small doses at the minute, although they will be increased the further along i get. I take 3, 3, 3, 6 (levimar evening). The diabetic Dr was telling me the patient in before me was on 98!!!! Thats scary. 

As for inductions, i asked on Tuesday and they are still adamant that it's induction at 39wks. Told them that i'd read thats for diet controlled and 37-38 for insulin users. She said that she's still like me as an insulin user to get to 39 or as close as possible and as an average it'll be around 38.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I feel bad moaning because I know I am very lucky to be at this stage and on diet control still but everything seems to be a bit off the past 2 days :nope:

Yesterday I had a 6.6 after lunch (2 hours post meal - I am supposed to be under 6) and it was a really boring lunch of probably 10 carrot battons, hummus, some cheese and a wholegrain ryvita thing.

My number barely dropped in the hour or so before dinner and then after dinner I didnt get an accurate reading because I was just so tired I fell asleep from 6pm - 9pm :blush: Which to be honest because I am so sensitive to my levels being even a bit elevated was probably a sign it was higher than it is supposed to be.

I have been having a very small portion of reddybrek (unsweetened porridge oats designed for kids!) for months now as my breakfast and I have never ever had an issue with it - I just add cinnamon to it. 

Today it gave me a 6.2 though. I know it isnt awful but I take each high reading personally still and get all worried, especially this close to the end.

Is this just what it is going to be like now? The only thing I can think to try is near enough not eating any carbs? :cry:


----------



## shambaby

Wow, your targets are meaner than mine! I am supposed to test at 1 hour and my target is below 7.8, but if I have to test at 2 hours instead it's below 7.0! 

Sorry, didn't notice how many weeks you are, but I am 32+5, and have noticed my numbers rising with the same foods I have been eating. Mostly still within target, but creeping up. Breakfast is my worst, and I think I will have to start eating eggs every day soon, which I'm not too keen on. Saw the diabetes nurse this morning and she said not to stress too much over it, remember that it's important still to be eating enough for me and baby to get the nutrition we need, and it's not the end of the world if I end up needing some treatment. Obviously would rather not, but won't beat myself up if I do.

Also had a scan today, baby is growing nicely and fluid volume is normal, so all happy. Got them to recheck and we still appear to have a girl, so I am more confident about it now, and will start taking tags off and washing clothes now, I think! She is breech, but not worried about that yet. Also, got a date for my section - 27th March, which will be 39+4. Still hoping for labour before that, but good to have a last possible date to meet her. Very happy shambaby today


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My numbers also started to increase at the 32 week mark. My dietician mentioned that there is a hormone rise at that time that causes it.


----------



## Newt4

AP thats tough. My 2 hr after target is 6.7.

Well apparently the doctors are letting me go past 40 weeks which is why i am confused.

Sham yay for a good scan!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

shambaby said:


> Wow, your targets are meaner than mine! I am supposed to test at 1 hour and my target is below 7.8, but if I have to test at 2 hours instead it's below 7.0!
> 
> Sorry, didn't notice how many weeks you are, but I am 32+5, and have noticed my numbers rising with the same foods I have been eating.

I am 37+3.

My lunch and dinner were not high technically but they were a hell of a lot higher than they would have been this time last week after the same meal.

I know the target my hospital give is strict, they say it is because non GD pregnant women generally have lower BS than the non pregnant population.

I know what I need to do but I just feel worn down and a bit miserable, this has been since 16 weeks really on strict diet control. I just feel tired, worried and daunted by 2 more weeks of eating eggs, eggs, eggs, and maybe more eggs.

My induction is booked for 39+4 which is fine by me - I just hate feeling like I am letting the baby down with my numbers going up and equally I don't want to force her out before she is ready :nope:


----------



## shambaby

Wow, that's a long time to be doing this, well done you for doing so well. At least the end is in sight now. Hang in there, it will be worth it x


----------



## karolynca

I have been keeping my sugar levels on target...I think mainly because I am walking about 10 minutes after each meal...I notice when I don't do that the reading is slightly high (not above range but higher). I also think the food diary is helping me identify food that even if they are in the list the endocrinologist gave me and I eat them in the suggested amount...still my body does not respond good to them...

What ranges were you given as safe?. My Dr. said 90 when I woke up and 130 one hour after each meal...


----------



## whit.

Mine are less than 99 when I wake up and 129 after a meal.


----------



## karolynca

Are you in insulin or just diet control?


----------



## whit.

I take pills at the moment.


----------



## shambaby

I am feeling really low today, been trying to plan what to eat for the week and do my online shopping, and I am just so sick of trying to think about what to eat. I'm obsessing over food, and it's actually making me crave the things I know I shouldn't have, and it's so hard not to. And I'm worried it's affecting Hayden, as he is usually pretty good with food, and lately he doesn't want to eat anything but cake and chocolate. Ugh, has anyone else felt like this? Really, I think I just need to get over myself and get on with it, I know it's not forever, but it does feel like it sometimes.


----------



## Newt4

I do that. I really really want Chinese food. Some of my dinners I eat are chicken Caesar salad, chicken hummus veggie wraps, chicken small bake potato and garden salad. I find uncle Ben 10min brown rice is really good for me. I hope you get out of the food funk.


----------



## NatalieW

Well I changed hospitals. I didn't like my levels being too high.

So now on insulin at lunch and dinner.

Growth scan is much better this time, he is currently 4lb 1oz and has a full head of hair!!! And fluid is normal :) Feel much happier now.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Well I changed hospitals. I didn't like my levels being too high.
> 
> So now on insulin at lunch and dinner.
> 
> Growth scan is much better this time, he is currently 4lb 1oz and has a full head of hair!!! And fluid is normal :) Feel much happier now.

I am glad to hear you are happier with your care now :flower:

The growth scan sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## midori1999

I'm just saying Hi really. I was on this thread at the start in my last pregnancy and had GD. I had a problem with all my readings, but especially my fasting and post breakfast ones. I'm newly pregnant (and will hopefully stay pregnant) and should be tested at 12 weeks this time. However, I thought I'd check my sugars this morning out of curiosity and my fasting reading was 6.9, so I think it's pretty likely ill be diagnosed again this time. 

If it reassures anyone, with DD I was insulting controlled. At he end I was on 58 units of levemir (slow acting) at night and still never got a fasting reading of under 6, they were mostly around 6.5-7, and 24, 8 and 12 of novorapid (fast acting) before each meal and was still getting post breakfast readings of over 9 most mornings, I just couldn't increase my insulin fast enough. 

My clinic told me they took each case on its own merits, but generally it would be induction by 40 weeks. I was booked for induction at 38+2, because I pushed of fit due to personal circumstances and went into labour naturally at 37+6. DD was 6lb 15 1/2oz. Scans had up her at about a pound or so bigger. As a comparison, my second son (when I was tested and told I didn't have GD) was born at 38 weeks exactl weighing 10lb. So try not to worry too much. :hugs:


----------



## shambaby

Midorri1999, have you had your blood sugar tested when you weren't pregnant? I have been told that, since I am now high risk for getting type 2 diabetes I will need a fasting level done every year to monitor for it. Seems rather early for gestational diabetes. Good luck, thinking sticky thoughts for you x

I am feeling much better today, got my shopping done, figured out the week's menu. I just don't get my post breakfast readings, though. 2 slices of granary toast, with just butter, the other day gave me an 8.2, today I had one slice and a yogurt and it was only 5.2, barely above my fasting of 4.8. Guess it's the combination of different types of foods / carbs :shrug: Maybe I can afford to go crazy next time and have some fruit, too.


----------



## NatalieW

Shambaby two slices will generally send you over. I eat a low GI bread called Burgen Chia and sunflower and I can just about get away with two slices.

You are also more insulin resistance first thing in the morning, so have more protein than carbs.

Fruit, stick to the large oranges or gala melon. No grapes, blueberries or strawberries..


----------



## midori1999

shambaby said:


> Midorri1999, have you had your blood sugar tested when you weren't pregnant? I have been told that, since I am now high risk for getting type 2 diabetes I will need a fasting level done every year to monitor for it. Seems rather early for gestational diabetes. Good luck, thinking sticky thoughts for you x
> 
> I am feeling much better today, got my shopping done, figured out the week's menu. I just don't get my post breakfast readings, though. 2 slices of granary toast, with just butter, the other day gave me an 8.2, today I had one slice and a yogurt and it was only 5.2, barely above my fasting of 4.8. Guess it's the combination of different types of foods / carbs :shrug: Maybe I can afford to go crazy next time and have some fruit, too.

Yes, I was tested a few months ago and was told I don't have type 2. 

I did occasionally check my levels pre pregnancy and they were just over 'normal' but not as high as 6.9. Regardless, obviously if they carry on like that ill be diagnosed, but I expected that anyway. 

Have you been told to count carbs or anything?


----------



## Ginger_Bee

I just tested my fasting blood sugar. . . and it's really high! I called my Dr's office to speak with either the nurse or the doctor. The receptionist asked me to hold for a minute, then got back on the line and asked for a good number to reach me at. . . I don't know how long this is going to take so. . .

I need to know. . . do I eat breakfast?! What do I eat? Why is my blood sugar so high? They just upped my insulin yesterday, from 5 to 8 units Humalog pen at dinner and from 18 to 22 units of NPH pen at bedtime. 

I'm kind of scared, and I even told the receptionist what it was about. . . I want to talk to my doctor or nurse NOW.

Fasting blood sugar tested 3 times to make sure: 135, 129, 134


----------



## midori1999

Ginger_Bee said:


> I just tested my fasting blood sugar. . . and it's really high! I called my Dr's office to speak with either the nurse or the doctor. The receptionist asked me to hold for a minute, then got back on the line and asked for a good number to reach me at. . . I don't know how long this is going to take so. . .
> 
> I need to know. . . do I eat breakfast?! What do I eat? Why is my blood sugar so high? They just upped my insulin yesterday, from 5 to 8 units Humalog pen at dinner and from 18 to 22 units of NPH pen at bedtime.
> 
> I'm kind of scared, and I even told the receptionist what it was about. . . I want to talk to my doctor or nurse NOW.
> 
> Fasting blood sugar tested 3 times to make sure: 135, 129, 134

:hugs:

Are you due on the 24th? I know it's easier said than done, but I would try not to worry too much. Your sugars can go crazy high in the last weeks of pregnancy and that's actually a good thing as its what they expect. It's when they suddenly get much lower you need to worry, as at the end of pregnancy that can indicate placental failure. 

In UK readings yours are about 7.5 I think, so that is high, but it's not dangerously high. I think as non diabetics when not pregnant the readings always seem crazy, but I had loads of readings in the 10's or 11's last time, despite insulin and strict diet control and my team always just told me they were great. 

Hopefully the nurse or doctor will get back to you soon. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hi all,

Am hoping I can join please...

I am 28 wks pregnant with my first and a high risk pregnancy due to...

I have endured 6 m/c
I have sky high toxic thyroid levels (overactive) now being treated
I am apparently of 'advanced maternal age' lol
I have a translocated X chromosome
I have a high family history of diabetes... my Sis, Dad and Dad's Mum (Nan) are all diabetics on insulin 4 x a day... 

So I had my GD test... my baby has always been at the top of his growth curve, so I had my suspicions...

And I got a phone call today from the hospital to say I have GD. I have an appt with the diabetic team at hospital on Thursday. The MW said I wasn't bad for levels.... apparently the cut off is 7.9 and I got 8.4, but I just don't know what to expect... we eat healthily already although I do love my carbs.. nawty nawty I know.

Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## whit.

I have really been struggling lately, ladies. Everything I can't have - I want and have caved a few times. It's so hard being told what you can and can't eat!

I'm being put on insulin tomorrow because my fastings are still too night. We're starting with a night dose. I'm so nervous! :(


----------



## Newt4

Hugs whit!

Hi Padbrat. The food change isnt that bad just eat more veggies and protein and meals and less carbs ect. Also you wanna spread out the food so you dont have large meals.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hi Padbrat.

With your carbs switch to brown rice, wholemeal bread - or something like soya and linseed bread, wholemeal pasta etc. 

With your meals things 1/4 protein, 1/4 carbs and 1/2 veg.

Think smaller meals and have little snacks throughout the day - I eat lots of cheese, hummus and veg, cold meats etc.

It is worth looking into which fruit and veg are low and high GI - I got caught out a few times by this early on. I personally can't deal with things like parsnips, squash etc very well and I avoid a lot of fruit (especially tropical fruit) and try and limit it to two portions a day.

Are you being referred to a diabetic midwife etc to discuss an action plan?


----------



## NatalieW

At least I'm not the only one who is eating lots of cheese and hummus then!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My 2 year old doesn't get a look in on the Babybels...:haha:


----------



## shambaby

:hugs: whit, I have been feeling just the same, my problem is I really want a big chunk of fresh, white bread and some chocolate. The chocolate is actually easier to do - I have found boots do some yummy nougat bars covered in chocolate which have a lot less carbs and sugar than a normal chocolate bar. They are shapers rather than the diabetic chocolate so no dodgy laxatives! I find if I eat one after my evening meal it doesn't cause me a problem.

Padbrat, it's hard to be sure what changes you'll need to make until you are testing, but switching as many carbs as possible to wholegrain and cutting out anything with added sugar is a good start. Although I have been ok with ordinary pasta, so long as I'm careful not to have too much. When it comes to bread wholemeal is not the same as wholegrain. Be careful with fruit - I cut out all fruit juice as the sugar in it is more concentrated, and take care not to have more than one portion at a time. Breakfast cereals are tricky, as most - even the 'healthier'ones have sugar added, and anyway they are high carb. And most importantly be prepared for things to change - just when you think you've found something you can eat, it will start to give you high readings! Oh, and exercise, or at least some activity, after eating can make a big difference, even just getting up and doing the washing up instead of sitting and watching tv. Good luck x


----------



## padbrat

Thanks ladies... I had a feeling the V word would come up...

I cannot stand most vegetables... I have always been the same and some of them actually make me vomit. Hence I tended to get my 5 a day through salad and fruit. I bet all the veggies I do eat are bad now..

sweetcorn, potatoes, raw carrot, onions...... ummm that is about it... 

Sham what did you mean about whole grain and brown bread being not the same thing... is one better than the other.. gotta say I hate both, but will have it if I have to. Is there any cereal that I can have? Was having muesli to which I added raisins, nuts and seeds.. til my Sis (who is diabetic) told me that was probably the worse thing to have for breakfast.

I go for a walk every lunch time when I am at work and it is up a hill... but as my thyroid is toxic at the mo (overactive... massively) even walking up stairs has me so breathless and my heart palpitating that it is big struggle for me. However, we def take your point about moving about after a meal... even if it isn't a walk.


----------



## NatalieW

Cooked breakfast is the best type of diabetic breakfast you can have. I have scrambled egg with a slice of toast and bacon each day.


----------



## BroodyBlair

Does anyone else wonder how they got this? 

Just sat thinking, i don't meet any of the criteria for GD, listed below! 

Prior to pregnancy, i was normal weight range with normal BMI and worked out 5-6 days/week. No-one in my family has diabetes. First baby. Never had high blood pressure. I am 35. 

According to the American Diabetes Association, you're considered at high risk for this condition (and should be screened early) if:
&#8226;You're obese (your body mass index is over 30).
&#8226;You've had gestational diabetes in a previous pregnancy.
&#8226;You have sugar in your urine.
&#8226;You have a strong family history of diabetes.

Some practitioners will also screen you early if you have other risk factors, such as:
&#8226;You've previously given birth to a big baby. Some use 8 pounds, 13 ounces (4,000 grams, or 4 kilos) as the cutoff; others use 9 pounds, 14 ounces (4,500 grams, or 4.5 kilos).
&#8226;You've had an unexplained stillbirth.
&#8226;You've had a baby with a birth defect.
&#8226;You have high blood pressure.
&#8226;You're over 35.

Just wondering! xx


----------



## NatalieW

I don't meet any of them either. Its just how your body reacts to being pregnant I guess.


----------



## Newt4

I also don't meet any of the above. It's all the placenta. We have crazy placentas that all their is too it lol


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Natalie that sounds like a grand breakfast... I may well give that a go tomorrow! Thanks!

Newt I had no idea that this was caused by the placenta... wow...

Brood unfortunately I met some of those criteria... due to family history and age (the medical system says I am an old bird lol).


----------



## BroodyBlair

Thanks ladies :) just wondering and as you say it's jst how our bodies react! Xx


----------



## shambaby

Padbrat, the best bread to have will specifically say wholegrain - that would be granary types with grains and seeds in - they are highest in fibre so take longer to digest, so they will slowly release its energy, rather than causing a spike. You can get special low carb brands, too. Wholemeal is better than white, but less fibre than wholegrain, so will raise your blood sugar quicker. And white bread will do crazy things to your levels, or at least it does to mine.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks for the info Sham... so I have to wave goodbye to my lovely Warburtons Toastie then... Boo Hoo!


----------



## 080509

BroodyBlair said:


> Does anyone else wonder how they got this?
> 
> Just sat thinking, i don't meet any of the criteria for GD, listed below!
> 
> Prior to pregnancy, i was normal weight range with normal BMI and worked out 5-6 days/week. No-one in my family has diabetes. First baby. Never had high blood pressure. I am 35.
> 
> According to the American Diabetes Association, you're considered at high risk for this condition (and should be screened early) if:
> &#8226;You're obese (your body mass index is over 30).
> &#8226;You've had gestational diabetes in a previous pregnancy.
> &#8226;You have sugar in your urine.
> &#8226;You have a strong family history of diabetes.
> 
> Some practitioners will also screen you early if you have other risk factors, such as:
> &#8226;You've previously given birth to a big baby. Some use 8 pounds, 13 ounces (4,000 grams, or 4 kilos) as the cutoff; others use 9 pounds, 14 ounces (4,500 grams, or 4.5 kilos).
> &#8226;You've had an unexplained stillbirth.
> &#8226;You've had a baby with a birth defect.
> &#8226;You have high blood pressure.
> &#8226;You're over 35.
> 
> Just wondering! xx


Ask them to check you for type 1 diabetes antibodies. I was around 8 stone, and with my first baby only just went over the mark for the high GTT, then in my second pregnancy they were wary as i didn't meet the criteria for GD/type 2, so they did antibody tests, turns out i was slow onset type 1. After my baby was born i ended up in DKA with a blood sugar level of 26mmol. I would ask them to be on the safe side.


----------



## midori1999

padbrat said:


> Thanks for the info Sham... so I have to wave goodbye to my lovely Warburtons Toastie then... Boo Hoo!

Hovis seed sensations dark roasted is delicious.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didn't have any of the risk factors when carrying my daughter - obviously this time with it being a 2nd pregnancy after a previous GD pregnancy I was almost certainly doomed from the beginning :growlmad:

I really do enjoy the soya and linseed bread now which is very good for my levels, even my 2 year old likes it - which is saying something!

We went out for lunch the other day and the place only had white bread and she looked at it in utter disgust and asked for 'Mummy's spec-al bread' :haha:

I feel like my body is really taking it hard at the moment with diet control at this stage :cry: I can eat so little and am constantly exhausted and sleepy. Eating food (even food that is giving me normal readings after 2 hours) is making me incredibly tired for a good while after I eat.

I spoke to the hospital yesterday and they were very sympathetic and just said that this is how it goes at this stage and just to rest and do the best I could. It is really hard though - I am developing such a negative relationship with food. As ridiculous as it sounds a part of me wishes I hadn't battled so hard for so long to stay diet controlled, I feel like my body is exhausted and if I had just gone on to meds this would be so much easier now. I would probably be having my baby this week...instead I have over a week until I am induced :nope:


----------



## shambaby

My team have specifically said I'm not to starve myself - I need to eat and he I can't keep my sugars down with a sensible diet then I need some treatment, so there's really no pressure to stay diet controlled except from myself! I'm actually doing pretty well at the minute - it's been over a week now since my last high reading, just struggling to stop myself from snacking on the wrong things between meals. Helps that a high blood sugar makes me feel pants, though.


----------



## kintenda

BroodyBlair said:


> Does anyone else wonder how they got this?
> 
> Just sat thinking, i don't meet any of the criteria for GD, listed below!
> 
> Prior to pregnancy, i was normal weight range with normal BMI and worked out 5-6 days/week. No-one in my family has diabetes. First baby. Never had high blood pressure. I am 35.
> 
> According to the American Diabetes Association, you're considered at high risk for this condition (and should be screened early) if:
> You're obese (your body mass index is over 30).
> You've had gestational diabetes in a previous pregnancy.
> You have sugar in your urine.
> You have a strong family history of diabetes.
> 
> Some practitioners will also screen you early if you have other risk factors, such as:
> You've previously given birth to a big baby. Some use 8 pounds, 13 ounces (4,000 grams, or 4 kilos) as the cutoff; others use 9 pounds, 14 ounces (4,500 grams, or 4.5 kilos).
> You've had an unexplained stillbirth.
> You've had a baby with a birth defect.
> You have high blood pressure.
> You're over 35.
> 
> Just wondering! xx

Those are the UK guidelines too. It is definitely frustrating :hugs: - my BMI was 27 at booking (and have only put on 5lb since then) so whilst not perfect, certainly not awful. Even the diabetic consultant made a point of saying that! My aunt has type 2 but she is really big. Saying that, I was already on Metformin as a treatment for PCOS and it was very successful for me (clearly as I'm pregnant, ha!) so I must have had some level of insulin resistance anyway. Even so, it wasn't guaranteed by any means that I was going to get it so I was pretty gutted. Don't beat yourself up about it, it sounds like you have a healthy lifestyle and so are already in the best mindset to continue taking care of yourself in your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## shambaby

We got it because we have a genetic pre-disposition to get it, simple as that. Being overweight doesn't directly cause type 2 otherwise every overweight person would have it, but it does put extra strain on your body to produce more insulin and if you have the genetic pre-disposition you will more likely develop type 2. Pregnancy causes it in the same way - demand for insulin is increased, as is insulin resistance, so if you are genetically pre-dispositioned towards diabetes you will be more likely to develop it. All the risk factors are either things which mean you are more likely to have the gene (family history, ethnic origin), things which put the extra strain on your body (raised BMI) or possible signs that you have had it before but weren't diagnosed (previous big baby, previous unexplained stillbirth). So don't feel bad, there's nothing any of us could have done to prevent up from developing GD, but now that we know we have the genetic pre-disposition there is plenty we can do to reduce our chances of developing type 2 later on. My diabetes nurse says we actually now have an advantage in knowing we are at risk. Not sure I'm ready to look on the bright side yet, though!


----------



## padbrat

Midori - thanks for the info I will def check it out.

Sham I couldn't have said it any better myself... mine is genetic factors. Bloomin pants! My Sis (Nurse and diabetic) said so long as we follow the rules set for us bu the diabetic team chances are it will stop when we give birth.

I hope so.

Hospital for me now... lets see what they say.


----------



## shambaby

If it doesn't go away as soon as you give birth, then it wasn't gestational diabetes, but undiagnosed type 1 or 2. Once the baby is born the demand for insulin returns to normal pretty much immediately, and the insulin resistance is gone, so it is apparently like switchinp off a switch and you can go back to eating normally straight away. Must remember to ask at my next appointment about how long I should continue to test after the birth.

Good luck at the hospital x


----------



## BroodyBlair

I love the positivety that it will hopefully go away after birth.... however most of the information i read, most aren't diagnosed to after 28wks. I was diagnosed at 10w3d (first scan) so i do have a feeling that i may have alredy had diabetes and didnt know. I guess i'll find out 6wks after our little man is born and deal with it then. 

When were you diagnosed? Thanks :) xx


----------



## Newt4

I do have to say its all not genetic. I have no family history of diabetes anywhere but yet here I have it. My doctor says I'm one of those rare cases where they look at me and say why does she have this. The answer is hormones produced by the placenta.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> I do have to say its all not genetic. I have no family history of diabetes anywhere but yet here I have it. My doctor says I'm one of those rare cases where they look at me and say why does she have this. The answer is hormones produced by the placenta.

I have been told exactly the same - the reason my Australian born doctor wishes all women were tested in the UK like they are in other countries. I was completely missed in my first pregnancy until 36 weeks, luckily everything turned out fine. 

No one in my family as far back as great grandparents has or had diabetes :shrug:


----------



## NatalieW

Mine went away after first pregnancy. Lost a dress size before this pregnancy, still made no difference. But controlled it better and longer with diet. 

I was told to stop testing immediately after birth and then just get re tested on a fasting one 3 or 6months after. I can't quite remember which.


----------



## padbrat

Hi all...

Hosp appt wasn't as bad as expected. I am now the not so proud owner of a monitor and have to test 6 times on 3 days of the week.... if my levels come out of range two times within a week I have to phone the diabetic team and may get put on metiform (sp?).

I was told that I have a repeat GTT test at 6 wks post birth to see if GD has gone.

I was aware that not all ladies get GD due to genetics.... was just trying to figure out why I had it. The diabetic nurse said mine was most likely genetic. Although they also said it could be linked to my thyroid which is massively overactive. I had only just restarted my anti thyroid meds when I had my GTT test and apparently that could have altered the results... but regardless they were going to treat me for GD regardless... booo... I thought I had got away with it! LOOL


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies :flower:

I'm 37 weeks pregnant with my second baby and was diagnosed with GD after a high level of glucose was found in my urine sample at a random visit to triage due to reduced movement. I was 35+6 when my diagnosis was made by a GTT

I'm livid at the hospital. I should have been tested at 28 weeks as I have a number of risk factors; I'm 37, had a big baby previously and my sister has had GD in both of her pregnancies :-( At my booking appointment back when I was 14 weeks pregnant the midwife simply told me I don't need to be tested for GD as my BMI isn't high enough!!! 

Because of my late diagnosis the past week or so has been a panic. I've had lots of different appointments and I've been anxious about the effect that my condition has had/will have on my little man when I didn't know about it and was eating carbs like they were going out of fashion.

I've had to go on insulin at breakfast as although my blood sugars are good and controllable by diet at any other time of day they sky rocket an hour after breakfast, whatever I eat (even things that I can eat for lunch!).

I had a growth scan which estimates he would be 9 Ib 9 at 40 weeks if they were to let me go to term but things are otherwise well with him.

The doctors said they wanted to induce me at 38 weeks but I had an emergency section with my daughter and have been quite clear throughout this pregnancy that although I'd like to try a VBAC if I go into labour myself I do not want to be induced, both due to the increased strain on my previous scar and the high likelihood of it ending in another emergency section, especially when done early.

She said that if I wanted an elective section I should have booked one earlier (doh - I might well have done if you diagnosed me earlier :-( ) but reluctantly booked me in at 38.5 as apparently there were no slots a available until then. She laid it on thick about the risks to my baby with be being on insulin but then I got a phone call yesterday bumping my section to the following day when I'll be 38+6

I'm so confused and upset and worried about my little man. The doctor wasn't clear about why she wanted him delivered at 38 weeks so I've googled (always a bad idea) and now I'm even more anxious. 

I know I haven't got long to wait now but feeling really scared and completely let down by the hospital. 

Has anyone else been in a similar position and everything's been ok? x


----------



## TTC36

Starlight,
I posted this a while back, and you may find it informative (and hopefully reassuring):
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...45416-gd-support-thread-344.html#post16501683

I know it's not ideal, but there are definitely some women on here who had untreated/undiagnosed GD pregnancies whose babies were totally okay. If your numbers have largely been in control during the day, and you are on insulin now, then you probably have much less to worry about than someone who has gone entirely undiagnosed. I think even a couple weeks of tight glucose controls can make a difference, and keep in mind that scans are notoriously inaccurate! 

I hope everything works out safe and healthy for you! :flower:


----------



## shambaby

I know it's hard, but try not to worry - if your sugars are well controlled now until delivery then that should reduce the chances of any problems for baby. And it sounds like you're doing all you can now. With hindsight my consultant and I suspect I had GD in my first pregnancy - I did have a gtt around 28weeks because of glucose in my urine and polyhydramnios, which was normal, but I continued to have both on and off, and wasn't retested. Hayden was 8lb2oz, so not huge, but big for me, and the polyhydramnios became really very high - way off the chart - and meant he never managed to get head down and engage, resulting in a c-section after a failed induction at 41 weeks. That might not sound like a comforting story, but my point is it's likely I had undiagnosed GD, which was having what should have been some very obvious effects, plus I went over due, and Hayden was perfectly healthy. So now that you are being monitored and treated your little man should be just fine. Good luck, and I hope everything goes well over the next week x


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks ladies, 

Well today I had my first post breakfast blood sugar reading of under the 7.8! Finally! 

Hopefully I'll be able to keep this up for the next week until my little man comes :) x


----------



## Newt4

awesome! Im again struggling with evening numbers.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Me too Newt :nope: My doctor said today it was really normal and if anything take comfort it means the placenta is doing what it is supposed to be doing :hugs:

What sort of numbers are you getting?


----------



## pinktiara

Hey everyone this is my second pregnancy and I was just told I have gestational diabetes i'm kind of freaking out and not sure what my case is. I wont know much until i see my dr and she refers me to a specialist. Maybe someone can explain if these numbers are horrible or just mild. 

Glucose load 75 g
fasting glucose H5.7 mmol/L range = <5.1
Glucose 1 hr H11.4 mmol/L range= <10
Glucose 2 hr 7.8 mmol/L range= <8.5

I am hypoglycemic so this is a whole new ballgame for me I have been reading all these terrible things this could mean :(


----------



## Newt4

AP- it depends on the food. I cant eat healthy take out any more (sends it in the 8 or 9s). Meals that i would usually be in the high 5's,Im in the high 6's and low 7s now. I cant eat brown rice and now only a half of a baked potato. Exercise is'nt helping at all for after dinner and same with protein loading with the carbs. 
Ive increase my snack before dinner hopping it would help but no. 
Morning and lunch Im still goo though.

Pink- its not as bad or as scary as it makes itself to be lol. 
Your fasting number is a little concerning but the other look like they will be controlled by diet. What did you eat the night before the test.


----------



## pinktiara

thanx newt im totally freaking out i gotta stop reading lol I dont remember what I ate 12 hours before the test I think it was fajitas.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> AP- it depends on the food. I cant eat healthy take out any more (sends it in the 8 or 9s). Meals that i would usually be in the high 5's,Im in the high 6's and low 7s now. I cant eat brown rice and now only a half of a baked potato. Exercise is'nt helping at all for after dinner and same with protein loading with the carbs.
> Ive increase my snack before dinner hopping it would help but no.
> Morning and lunch Im still goo though.

You sound similar to how I am at the moment tbh :nope:

Dinner for me now has to be purely protein and green veg. 

I know you would rather not be induced but are they letting you go to 41 weeks?


----------



## shambaby

pinktiara said:


> Hey everyone this is my second pregnancy and I was just told I have gestational diabetes i'm kind of freaking out and not sure what my case is. I wont know much until i see my dr and she refers me to a specialist. Maybe someone can explain if these numbers are horrible or just mild.
> 
> Glucose load 75 g
> fasting glucose H5.7 mmol/L range = <5.1
> Glucose 1 hr H11.4 mmol/L range= <10
> Glucose 2 hr 7.8 mmol/L range= <8.5
> 
> I am hypoglycemic so this is a whole new ballgame for me I have been reading all these terrible things this could mean :(

Where in the world are you? Different places have different cut-offs, and at the hospital I am at your fasting would have been fine, as the normal range is <6.0, and your 2 hour would have been borderline - the range is <7.8. They don't test at 1 hour. And the glucose load is the same, so it's comparable. My 2 hour was 9.4, and so far diet is doing the trick, although breakfast is becoming difficult. I am trying to learn to love eggs, but honestly I'm not a huge fan. Looking forward to a nicebig bowl of cereal when things go back to normal.

Good luck, hope you get your appointment soon - I hated the limbo feeling, waiting until I could start testing and know what was going on. I didn't want to eat anything for fear it would be doing harm x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

pinktiara said:


> Hey everyone this is my second pregnancy and I was just told I have gestational diabetes i'm kind of freaking out and not sure what my case is. I wont know much until i see my dr and she refers me to a specialist. Maybe someone can explain if these numbers are horrible or just mild.
> 
> Glucose load 75 g
> fasting glucose H5.7 mmol/L range = <5.1
> Glucose 1 hr H11.4 mmol/L range= <10
> Glucose 2 hr 7.8 mmol/L range= <8.5
> 
> I am hypoglycemic so this is a whole new ballgame for me I have been reading all these terrible things this could mean :(

Your fasting would have been fine where I am too - I have to be under 6 before all meals and 2 hours post meals.

With my GTT with my daughter my 1hr reading was over 11. I managed on diet control :hugs:


----------



## Newt4

Personally I'm starting to ease to being induced but my doctors don't think I need it. But they don't know about the dinner problems I'm currently having. I see them tomorrow. 
I made these muffins for my labour snack. 
https://southerninlaw.blogspot.com.au/p/recipage.html?recipe_id=6034273
They actually taste good. I used protein powder, 1/4c brown sugar and added a small amount of chocolate chips. We'll see how my body reacts to them. 

Pink my fasting cut off was 5.3.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Newt4 said:


> Personally I'm starting to ease to being induced but my doctors don't think I need it. But they don't know about the dinner problems I'm currently having. I see them tomorrow.
> I made these muffins for my labour snack.
> https://southerninlaw.blogspot.com.au/p/recipage.html?recipe_id=6034273
> They actually taste good. I used protein powder, 1/4c brown sugar and added a small amount of chocolate chips. We'll see how my body reacts to them.
> 
> Pink my fasting cut off was 5.3.

Well I am being induced on Friday - having the gel in the evening with a view to her arriving on or very close to her EDD of the 25th.

I had another sweep today and my cervix is doing what it should so who knows :shrug:

I am really happy to have got this far on diet control, they said at the hospital today they don't see many 2nd timers at 39+ weeks. I am more pregnant now than I was with my daughter so I am more relaxed about being induced, hopefully this one will be better baked and happier to come out!


----------



## pinktiara

shambaby said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone this is my second pregnancy and I was just told I have gestational diabetes i'm kind of freaking out and not sure what my case is. I wont know much until i see my dr and she refers me to a specialist. Maybe someone can explain if these numbers are horrible or just mild.
> 
> Glucose load 75 g
> fasting glucose H5.7 mmol/L range = <5.1
> Glucose 1 hr H11.4 mmol/L range= <10
> Glucose 2 hr 7.8 mmol/L range= <8.5
> 
> I am hypoglycemic so this is a whole new ballgame for me I have been reading all these terrible things this could mean :(
> 
> Where in the world are you? Different places have different cut-offs, and at the hospital I am at your fasting would have been fine, as the normal range is <6.0, and your 2 hour would have been borderline - the range is <7.8. They don't test at 1 hour. And the glucose load is the same, so it's comparable. My 2 hour was 9.4, and so far diet is doing the trick, although breakfast is becoming difficult. I am trying to learn to love eggs, but honestly I'm not a huge fan. Looking forward to a nicebig bowl of cereal when things go back to normal.
> 
> Good luck, hope you get your appointment soon - I hated the limbo feeling, waiting until I could start testing and know what was going on. I didn't want to eat anything for fear it would be doing harm xClick to expand...


im in BC canada the range for fasting is under 5.1 thats what the
fasting glucose H5.7 mmol/L range = <5.1 is I am 5.7 so it isn't too crazy. Here they do the base rate than test at an hour to see the spike than test at 2 hour to see how you come down. Apparently its more accurate with my son I only had a one hour test. I am really hoping its controllable by diet guess I will just wait till I hear back from the dr. thanx for the input girls :)


----------



## Newt4

I hope so too AP! I was induced with my first too. Due to placenta failure (I didn't have gd). It wasn't pleasant but I've read more horrible natural birth stories lol.

Pink I'm in Alberta but from bc. :)


----------



## pinktiara

I was induced with my first ended in c section not fun but im doing the c section again lol thats awesome my brother is moving to alberta next month !


----------



## SuperKat

Hi girls :) I'm new here. I was just diagnosed with gestational diabetes about a week ago. I am supposed to have an appointment with a dietician to discuss what I am supposed to do/learn about it..but am still waiting on a call back. 

My dad is a type 2 diabetic and had an extra meter/supplies- so he came over and gave me that along with info on diet changes. I was really bummed out when I first found out I had it, but feel as though I've accepted it and am not as afraid of it as it was...that may change when I meet with the dietician though! Haha 

I feel like there is so much I don't know- as far as what I should be expecting. My numbers seems to be pretty good. I've cut out sugary drinks and that has seemed to make the biggest difference. The highest reading I've had so far is 165, that was an hour after eating (I was naughty, I had a turkey sandwich on a deli sub roll, and a piece of brownie cake, and a diet root beer). Two hours later it was in the 150's, then and hour later it dropped to 73. 

Is it really bad to be getting readings at 165 an hour after eating? Two days in a row, mid morning, that is the reading I get. It's seems to be around the same time of day. (With the exception of today, but I wasn't hungry for lunch so I just had a snack instead).

Anyway...it feels overwhelming to think about it sometimes...I'm worried about the big baby thing- if diet is controlling the levels, should that keep the baby from being giant? (I will be having my 5th c section, and they had issues getting one of my babies out- had to use the vacuum because the scar tissue made stretching too difficult).


----------



## shambaby

I am so sick of eggs! I don't even like them that much, but it's all I seem to be able to eat for breakfast without sending my sugars through the roof! Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## daisy72

Hi SuperKat, I had GD in two out of three pregnancies, my levels were well-controlled by diet alone, and both babies actually turned to be under 8 lbs. 
Unfortunately, the targets for pregnant women are much tighter than those for people with "regular" diabetes. Mine were under 90 before breakfast and under 130 one hour after meal. Two hours after meal you shouldn't be above 120. So yes, 165 is not ideal, but you had a big meal with probably no less than 70 g of carbs in it, so once you get the guidelines from your dietitian about how much and what to eat you should be fine.


----------



## CelticNiamh

BroodyBlair said:


> I love the positivety that it will hopefully go away after birth.... however most of the information i read, most aren't diagnosed to after 28wks. I was diagnosed at 10w3d (first scan) so i do have a feeling that i may have alredy had diabetes and didnt know. I guess i'll find out 6wks after our little man is born and deal with it then.
> 
> When were you diagnosed? Thanks :) xx

I have been diagnosed very early as well, they just put me on diet at 8 weeks this time and so far the last 3 times GD went after I gave birth. FX for this time as well 


So was not able to eat my dinner last night, so had a bowl of bran flakes skimmed milk and fasting this morning was 6.9 :dohh:

I am going to keep an eye on it and if they keep misbehaving and increasing then I may ring my midwife I am not due back to see the diabetic team on till the 19 of March


----------



## SuperKat

Thank you so much Daisy for that info! It seems that at around lunch it spikes like that an hour after eating. Yesterday it hit 165 then two hours after eating it dropped to 107.


----------



## Fergie

Ladies :flower:

I was diagnosed yesterday with diabetes (not sure yet if gestational or not as i've family history and a dodgy pancreas), but i have no idea what to even have for breakfast. I've been told i can only have 1 piece of bread a day so bang goes the toast :(. Any helpfull advice on what i can have ?. Also does this mean that i'm more likely to have a c-sect ?. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Newt4

Totally doesn't mean your more likey going to have a c section. You have more of a chance being induced early but that's it. If you're lucky you'll be diet and exercise controlled and other than the strict diet and the poking its not that bad. I eat eggs and bacon or sausage for breakfast with a small piece of high protein low carb toast. Pretty much for two months now I've had the same breakfast.lol


----------



## shambaby

lots of eggs for breakfast here, too! at first for me weetabix was fine, then switched to granary toast, but then 2 slices of that would be too much. Tried shredded wheat, as it is just about the only cereal with no added sugar, but I had the smallest bowl (it was the bitesize kind) and was hungry again by the time I checked my sugars after an hour, and my reading was high! And it tasted horrid, too! so started having one slice of toast with either omelette or scrambled eggs with mushrooms and tomatoes, sometimes a bit of bacon. For a while I could have my one slice with some reduced sugar and salt baked beans, but not any more. I have recently discovered Burgen bread (recommended by one of the lovely ladies on here) and I can have 2 slices of that with no problem. It is high fibre, and low GI so doesn't cause such a spike. Much more convenient when I haven't got so much time to make breakfast in the morning. Have to say I don't find it all that tasty (although there are several varieties and so far I've only tried the soya and linseed) but it will do. Won't continue to have it when I don't have to, though.


----------



## NatalieW

This might be a UK only question but is anyone doing colostrum harvesting?


----------



## kintenda

NatalieW said:


> This might be a UK only question but is anyone doing colostrum harvesting?

I've been advised by the diabetic clinic to start at about 36 weeks. X


----------



## CelticNiamh

NatalieW said:


> This might be a UK only question but is anyone doing colostrum harvesting?

why I am intrested to know more please


----------



## NatalieW

You hand express colostrum into syringes and freeze them from 36weeks incase the baby doesn't latch or needs additional colostrum to stabilise their sugars.


----------



## shambaby

I haven't been advised to do it, but was thinking about it the other day, as I know the policy is that babies must feed within an hour of birth and then have blood sugar tested. I worked really hard to make sure Hayden had nothing but breast milk and it would be a shame for this baby to have to have formula because of my diabetes. Think I will look into it. Have you been given the syringes to use, or did you have to get them yourself?


----------



## CelticNiamh

NatalieW said:


> This might be a UK only question but is anyone doing colostrum harvesting?




NatalieW said:


> You hand express colostrum into syringes and freeze them from 36weeks incase the baby doesn't latch or needs additional colostrum to stabilise their sugars.

What a great idea, never heard of it before that would be very handy for yellow jaundice as well do you need a certain amount or just as much as you can


----------



## NatalieW

I think it's a good idea too. Just wondered what other people thought and are doing. 

The hospital are giving syringes at next appointment.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Hi ladies - I will do a full update when I can but my little girl has arrived! 7lb 7oz st 39+5, all perfect with her sugars etc.

I did colostrum harvesting and will happily share my experience of it, it worked brilliantly for us.


----------



## NatalieW

Amelie congratulations. What a fab weight!!


----------



## shambaby

AmeliePoulain said:


> Hi ladies - I will do a full update when I can but my little girl has arrived! 7lb 7oz st 39+5, all perfect with her sugars etc.
> 
> I did colostrum harvesting and will happily share my experience of it, it worked brilliantly for us.

Aw, that's lovely news, congratulations. Sounds like everything went well and all the work to keep your sugars under control paid off. What's her name? Would be great to hear all about it x


----------



## BroodyBlair

Massive congrats :) Glad to hear all is well. I haven't heard of Colostrum Harvesting and am very interested also! Can you do this if insulin controlled also? xx


----------



## NatalieW

I'm insulin controlled at lunch and dinner Broody.


----------



## kintenda

AmeliePoulain said:


> Hi ladies - I will do a full update when I can but my little girl has arrived! 7lb 7oz st 39+5, all perfect with her sugars etc.
> 
> I did colostrum harvesting and will happily share my experience of it, it worked brilliantly for us.

Congratulations! Sounds as though all of your hard work and dedication paid off :) :thumbup:


----------



## Fergie

Anyone have any idea about those who aren't BF ing ?. I can't and no one has mentioned harvesting to me at all. Something to quiz them all about on Tuesday i think :flower:.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Thanks :flower:

Meet Elodie!

https://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q158/lissylops1/1dayold_zps968f2b0b.jpg
​
I am obviously absolutely delighted with how everything went from a GD perspective. I gave birth at 39+5 and I think her weight is pretty much as it should have been for that gestation - she was 1lb heavier than my older daughter but born two weeks later so that makes sense :thumbup:

In the days leading up to my inductions I got a bit freaked out because from week 37-39 my numbers had been REALLY hard to control and then literally over night I woke up at 39+2 and was getting 3.5's in the morning and low 4's after meals :wacko: I was so scared the placenta was giving up that I was relieved to be induced.

I found it quite stressful during labour having to check my sugars every hour - I basically felt like I couldnt eat because different doctors would come in and ask for a sugar reading and if it had been over 7 they would have wanted to start a sliding scale. Fortunately it was all pretty quick and my sugars were fine. 

Re. colostrum harvesting. It was recommended by my MW as I was forced to give formula top ups in hospital with my older daughter and it really knocked my bfing confidence (we got through it and I fed her for 16.5 months though after that)

I started expressing at 36 weeks. My boobs are not the best when it comes to expressing but I managed to get 15ml to take into hospital over the 3 or so weeks. I didnt do it every evening, more like every other. 

I hand expressed the colostrum into 1ml syringes, sometimes I would only get 0.5ml but as long as it was 0.5 or above I would just freeze it there and then.

I found I got the most out after warm baths and as time went on I was getting more and more each evening, it also really helped to toughen my nipples up :thumbup:

My MW said to make sure baby was offered as much boob as they wanted and if baby was still alert after the feed to just over 1ml of the colostrum. I kept it in the ward freezer and just defrosted it in a cup of warm water. I would drop in 0.3ml or so at a time. 

Elodie's sugars never dropped particularly low but I did use the colostrum to put my mind at rest and keep the midwives off my back. They seemed to step back because they I had the colostrum to give to her.

I was in hospital for 2 nights (because I had her very late at night and then in the UK they keep even diet controlled GD's for 24 hours) On night 2 in hospital I will admit giving some of the colostrum to get a bit of a break, it was nice to give her something that satisfied her really easily. One time though I made the error of offering 2ml and that was too much after a normal feed and she spat most of it back up.

I really think the harvesting has made me produce more colostrum and made my milk come in faster - milk arrived 60 hours post birth this morning and I have produced loads of colostrum.

I really really recommend it :flower:


----------



## pinktiara

eeek shes adorable


----------



## CelticNiamh

Huge congrats she is beautiful, :flower:


----------



## shambaby

I can't see a picture on my phone :-( will look tomorrow on my laptop - off to bed now, as I am shattered.


----------



## whit.

Congratulations! She's gorgeous and well done to you.

I'm on 2 different types of insulin and pills now. Amelia is measuring 4lbs 4oz at 30 weeks. 
I've never heard of colostrum harvesting, but definitely will be looking into it!


----------



## Newt4

HI everyone. My little girl also arrived feb 25th 6:37pm 6lb 12oz :)
Also perfect sugars :)


----------



## shambaby

Congrats and well done to you, too newt4! X


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Newt :) 


Amelie what a lovely story. Thank you for sharing. I can only hope that mine goes a similar way :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations and a huge well done Newt!

Lovely weight. Does she seem big compared to your elder daughter as a newborn? Elodie is 1lb bigger (but was 2 weeks longer on the inside) than Ivy, to me she seems so sturdy!!!


----------



## Newt4

Thanks everyone. 
AP- my hospital was so relaxed about my sugars. They only tested them twice when i was in labour. Once in early and then right in active. Then once after birth where i was super low so they pumped me full of juice. 
Ive tested a couple of times myself to see where I am at as they dont tell you anything about after delivery. Doesnt anyone know if i can just return to a normal diet or should i stay cautious for a week or two?

Yeah she seems a lot more sturdy and we just weighed her again and she's only lost 2.2% of her body weight.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Newt4 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> AP- my hospital was so relaxed about my sugars. They only tested them twice when i was in labour. Once in early and then right in active. Then once after birth where i was super low so they pumped me full of juice.
> Ive tested a couple of times myself to see where I am at as they dont tell you anything about after delivery. Doesnt anyone know if i can just return to a normal diet or should i stay cautious for a week or two?
> 
> Yeah she seems a lot more sturdy and we just weighed her again and she's only lost 2.2% of her body weight.

return to normal diet :flower: in my hospital they get you to check for 24 hours after delivery but no GD any more


----------



## NatalieW

Yup return to normal diet. You should have a post GTT to do in a while.


----------



## BroodyBlair

I beleive the post GTT is 6wks after
Giving birth altho may be different in differing countries. Congrats newt x


----------



## emma20

Hi,
I have just recieved a phone call informing me i have gestational iabetes at 28+3. I have an appointment tomorrow with the diabetic clinic tomorrow but i am feeling a bit worried about it. Do you normally get induced early with GD? What sorts of things will i have to do from now on? What will happen at the appointment tomorrow the woman on the phone said it would be a 1 hour appointment? I'm then booked in for a 2hr appointment at anetenatal next wednesday for a scan but not sure what else thats for? 

Thanks for any help.

Emma. xx


----------



## NatalieW

I wouldn't say early. But if you go on medication you will get induced at 38-39weeks if diet controlled only you get induced between 39-40 weeks. They won't let you go past due date.

The hour meeting will probably be giving your test machine and how to do it. Then a diet lesson.

The two hour one will be a growth sscan, meet with consultant/registrar and discuss your sugar readings you have taken for the past week. Then maybe a discussion of medication or not.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I had to test my sugars for 24 hours post birth and then I have a GTT 6 weeks PP.

I have to say my numbers didn't drop completely to normal as fast as they did after having my first child :nope: My morning reading was quite high for me but I had eaten white toast and jam, quite a bit of it, immediately after giving birth!

The diabetic doctors seemed to think my sugar might have been a bit elevated because I gave birth at nearly 11pm and then was eating in the night after being very very tired. 

By the evening after giving birth I managed to eat a sandwich, a small amount of fruit juice and some custard and crumble and got a 4.1.....so I think that I am back to normal :flower:


----------



## Fruit_loop

Hello Ladies,

I am now 35 weeks pregnant with my first baby :baby: 

I have had a negative GTT at 28.5 weeks as I have polycystic like ovaries :thumbup: However I have had trace glucose at 27 weeks, 31weeks, and at 34weeks glucose ++

My question is how do MWs know that I have no developed GD? All they have said is that I have leaky kidneys :shrug:

My BP is always fines so that is a relief.

Any thoughts?
:hugs:


----------



## shambaby

AmeliePoulain, that's great that your sugars are back to normal. I just packed some Cadbury's mini eggs in my hospital bag in the hope mine do the same - think they will be the only sort of eggs I will be eating for a while!

Fruitloop, it is common in pregnancy to get glucose in your urine, as the way your kidneys process sugar changes, so it can be quite normal - I suspect that's what they mean by leaky kidneys. However, I had persistent glucose in my urine during my first pregnancy, but never had a GTT repeated after about 30 weeks despite a bigish baby and polyhydramnios. With hindsight, my consultant and I suspect I had gestational diabetes then, too, but it was not diagnosed. When is your next appointment? You could always question it then, although I know my hospital have a different policy for testing after 36 weeks, because apparently the GTT is less reliable then. Hope all is well x


----------



## izzy29

Hi ladies,my baby brain has taken over and I am trying to remember some info the dietician told me as a rough guide.the carbs of which sugar,is it under 10 per 100g is what u go by as it being good or is it under 10 of which sugars for the actual weight of the food? I was looking at an Alpen light bar,good if its per bar but not per 100g. My baby is nearly 6 months old but I have been eating so badly since and need to shift the weight to decrease my chance of developing diabetes and GD for any future pregnancies.


----------



## NatalieW

I tend to look at the carbs which sugar and keep that as low as I possibly can. And have nothing with additonal sugar or alike that has been added 

Have a look at the Low GI diet, I lost nearly 1.5stone before getting pregnant again but still didn't stop me developing GD. It's in my genes as I have no other factors.


----------



## ncmommy

Hi ladies! :hi:

Just found out yesterday I have GD again, had it with my first. I guess I shouldn't be surprised but I was because I had the test 2 weeks ago and thought that someone would have called me earlier. I went in for my check up thinking nothing of it and got the news. 

My life is crazy right now as we are moving cross country in less than 2 weeks so it just seems this is one more thing to pile on and deal with. I know it will be hard to make all the right choices while moving and having to live in a hotel for a bit while we wait for our stuff to arrive but my DH is such a great support.

I had a question though. I was reading risk factors of GD and one of them said having unexplained miscarriages. Anyone have any experience with this topic? After my first I was unable to hold onto a pregnancy and had testing done but no cause was found. I am wondering if I have an underlying problem with diabetes and this was the problem. Besides family history on both sides I have no other risk factors.


----------



## NatalieW

I have no risk factors either. 

I've been one of the rare lucky ones who have never experienced a miscarriage.


----------



## pinktiara

I also have never had a miscarriage and got pregnant pretty much right away with both my kids never had GD with Carter but have it with this one everything is so random with babys its hard to pin point anything


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies, 

Just to let you all know I had my baby son on Tuesday and he's healthy and perfect :cloud9:

I had an elective c section at 38+6 weeks and it was a beautiful experience, so much nicer than I expected. The theatre team were warm and caring and made me feel cared for. They put me at ease during my operation and even let me cuddle my son as soon as he was born rather than making me wait till I was in recovery :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Logan James was much smaller than predicted weighing a healthy 7Ib 12 He wasn't feeding too well to begin with but his blood sugars didn't drop too much and he's now feeding much better. 

I wish you all the best with your diabetic pregnancy journey xxx


----------



## shambaby

starlight2801 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to let you all know I had my baby son on Tuesday and he's healthy and perfect :cloud9:
> 
> I had an elective c section at 38+6 weeks and it was a beautiful experience, so much nicer than I expected. The theatre team were warm and caring and made me feel cared for. They put me at ease during my operation and even let me cuddle my son as soon as he was born rather than making me wait till I was in recovery :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> Logan James was much smaller than predicted weighing a healthy 7Ib 12 He wasn't feeding too well to begin with but his blood sugars didn't drop too much and he's now feeding much better.
> 
> I wish you all the best with your diabetic pregnancy journey xxx

congratulations, glad to hear all went well and you had such a positive experience. x


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Starlight. Nice to hear positive stories.


----------



## BroodyBlair

Morning :) Had my bi-weekly checkup with hospital yesterday at 27&5. 
Babies head measuring 5 days ahead and tummy 6 days behind. Dr measured the tummy 4 times, however he didn't seem concerned and wrote on notes 'watch growth. Has this happened to anyone else? He was measuring 2pounds 4oz and is still in breech position. 

I forgot to ask about an induction date. I'm an insulin user and have been told induction normally around 38wks. When did you get your induction date? Ta xx


----------



## staceyj83

Baby still has time to turn i didn't get my date till 35 weeks seems like having a date made the time go slower to me


----------



## BroodyBlair

staceyj83 said:


> Baby still has time to turn i didn't get my date till 35 weeks seems like having a date made the time go slower to me

Thanks :) Are they letting you go as far as 4 days before due date? Are you diet or insulin controlled? Ta


----------



## staceyj83

They tried for sooner but all rooms are booked up and im not making a 2 hour trip to get done sooner im hoping he will come on his own trying a sweep next week im on glyburide 2 times a day the diet worked for about a week then my sugers went crazy no matter what i would eat


----------



## Mrssenorita

S I am able to keep my sugar levels below 130 after meals and fasting below 90 however I get so hungry at night and eating a bit more than what I have to. And my sugar level rises up to 150 and more. I am guilty that I am putting my baby at risk but sometimes just cannot control my hunger. I am a vegetarian and indian so it's difficult for me to mainly for dinner time. So any suggestions


----------



## Stardust1

Hi there, I've not posted on this thread before but I was diagnosed at 28 weeks with GD, Ive managed it fairly well with diet and I am booked in for my induction next friday which is my due date plus I am having a sweep on Wednesday to try and encourage things along naturally. My question to you guys is what kind of snacks should I pack for my labour? I have some small packs of nuts and seeds but I'm not sure if thats the right thing to take. Also for the ladies who have had their little ones, how mobile did you manage to stay in labour, I have a real real fear of induction especially pitocin and in fact before I was diagnosed I had a drug free home birth booked as I had a fairly negative hospital experience with my first sons birth. 
Any advice greatly appreciated :flower:


----------



## Newt4

I made protein muffins 
https://southerninlaw.blogspot.ca/2...muffins-recipe-gluten-free-vegan-healthy.html

I also ate almonds. The muffins after 2 hours gave me a reading of 5.4. I used chocolate chips and the protein powder and very little brown sugar. 

I was semi induced. I had to have pitocin to kick start the contractions again as my water broke and then labour completely stalled. It was a very nice quick birth once I started the pitocin.


----------



## shambaby

I'm thinking things like nuts etc for labour, although I don't expect to go into labour before my cs date and don't imagine feeling much like eating if I do, so I have really concentrated on things for after the birth. So a big pile of chocolate for me! Miss it so much!

I am doing will with my control it seems - had my appointment yesterday, scan was all good - normal growth and fluid, estimated weight 2.9kg, and our little lady has some hair! My hba1c has actually dropped a little, having only one high reading a week if that, and have only put on 4kg myself since booking! So feeling very proud of myself  Having another scan next week - will have weekly dopplers until she's born, which the consultant says is a bit ott given that my control is so good, but it's his usual practice, so will go with it. Very excited to be 37 weeks tomorrow and meeting my baby in 2.5 weeks!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I ate nuts (almonds), hummus, a couple of oat crackers and cheese.

The highest reading I got was a 5 or so I think.

I was STARVING as soon as she was born though :blush:


----------



## lyssamissa

Hi ladies, 
I'm new here and oh-so-confused. I took my 1 hour glucose screening this week and failed at a 180. I realize this is a high number, but after posting this on a birth board, I had 40+ women say they had 180+ on their 1 hour yet go onto pass the 3 hour with flying colors! I do not fall into any of the risk categories (120 lb pre pregnancy- 135 now at 28w, 5"6, healthy, 24, no family members with diabetes, caucasian) and baby has consistently measured 2 weeks behind. So at first my midwife scheduled the 3 hour test, but then I received a call in which they told me I was not being "allowed" to take the test (by the overseeing OB whom I've never met) and that they automatically diagnosed me with GD. Now, don't get me wrong, if I have it I have it and want to take care of it. But after much research, I'm a little ticked that they are using a "screening" as a diagnostic tool when the American Congress of Gynecology and Obstetrics specifically state that it is not meant to be used diagnostically unless 200+. Anyways, at this point I plan to meet with the dietician and get the meter, learn the meal plans, etc. But then I am going to continue to eat the way that I have been, and test my sugars to see if they stay normal. If I do this for a few days and I'm always in normal range, I can claim misdiagnosis, correct? (To reiterate, I would not be following the GD diet while doing this). And if my sugars are high, then I will gladly follow the diet plan! Thoughts, advice, opinions? I obviously want to do what's best for me and baby, but I certainly don't want to be diagnosed with something that I may not have.


----------



## Newt4

When I had gd my numbers were excellent until the end. I also have no family history, pre preg weight was 115 and very athletic and measured weeks behind in my fundals. You could have gd but I agree you need the three hr test to confirm. I would worry that although now your numbers maybe good even when following a non gd diet, they might get worse late in your pregnancy putting you and baby at risk.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I failed the one hour test at 191 with no risk factors. I also thought I was misdiagnosed but went ahead with the meal plan and testing. It definitely wasn't a misdiagnosis. I am 38+ weeks and currently require 50 units of insulin overnight. I don't need meal insulin as I have been able to control that with diet. The worst case is you meet with the dietician and get tips for healthier eating. Be cautious about assuming you don't have it. I didn't do the 3 hour test either based in my doctors recommendation. Anything over 180 on the one hour was enough for a diagnosis.

My baby Has also measured behind for most of my pregnancy and we did ivf so we know the exact minute of conception.


----------



## 080509

lyssamissa said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new here and oh-so-confused. I took my 1 hour glucose screening this week and failed at a 180. I realize this is a high number, but after posting this on a birth board, I had 40+ women say they had 180+ on their 1 hour yet go onto pass the 3 hour with flying colors! I do not fall into any of the risk categories (120 lb pre pregnancy- 135 now at 28w, 5"6, healthy, 24, no family members with diabetes, caucasian) and baby has consistently measured 2 weeks behind. So at first my midwife scheduled the 3 hour test, but then I received a call in which they told me I was not being "allowed" to take the test (by the overseeing OB whom I've never met) and that they automatically diagnosed me with GD. Now, don't get me wrong, if I have it I have it and want to take care of it. But after much research, I'm a little ticked that they are using a "screening" as a diagnostic tool when the American Congress of Gynecology and Obstetrics specifically state that it is not meant to be used diagnostically unless 200+. Anyways, at this point I plan to meet with the dietician and get the meter, learn the meal plans, etc. But then I am going to continue to eat the way that I have been, and test my sugars to see if they stay normal. If I do this for a few days and I'm always in normal range, I can claim misdiagnosis, correct? (To reiterate, I would not be following the GD diet while doing this). And if my sugars are high, then I will gladly follow the diet plan! Thoughts, advice, opinions? I obviously want to do what's best for me and baby, but I certainly don't want to be diagnosed with something that I may not have.


I was diagnosed with GD in my first pregnancy aged 18, i had no risk factors but a few months after my LO was born i was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes (which isn't linked to GD or type 2) i wondered how on earth i got GD at my age/weight. I would ask your DR/consultant to do a blood test for type 1 antibodies if you are worried.


----------



## leideebugz

I started metformin er 2x daily last Thursday (7 March) to control AM sugar levels and was wondering if anyone knew from experience how long the drug takes to start seeing results? Getting frustrated to see no change in morning blood sugars! Thank you!


----------



## Squishy1982

Those of you who are taking insulin, what kind of units are you taking?

i take 10 units of Humulin I at night and take differing amounts of Novorapid before meals. between 6 and 12 depending on what I am eating


----------



## shambaby

Hmm, I am confused and slightly concerned. My post evening meal blood sugar was 4.8, rechecked it and got 4.9 so it seems it was accurate. I let hubby sort tea tonight and it was some battered chicken and chips. I have had this before and would expect a low 7 reading. Has anyone had anything like this happen? Baby is moving around normally so I'm not really worried about her, but it just seems odd. I have an appointment tomorrow morning for a scan and to see the diabetic consultant, so I will obviously ask them about it, just wondering if anyone has had this happen before? And wondering if I should check it again before bed in case of hypo?


----------



## NatalieW

Shambaby , where you active after the meal?

Squishy - I have 6units of novoraid at lunch and dinner. Quite low I think. 


I have my induction date, 2nd April :)


----------



## AmeliePoulain

shambaby said:


> Hmm, I am confused and slightly concerned. My post evening meal blood sugar was 4.8, rechecked it and got 4.9 so it seems it was accurate. I let hubby sort tea tonight and it was some battered chicken and chips. I have had this before and would expect a low 7 reading. Has anyone had anything like this happen? Baby is moving around normally so I'm not really worried about her, but it just seems odd. I have an appointment tomorrow morning for a scan and to see the diabetic consultant, so I will obviously ask them about it, just wondering if anyone has had this happen before? And wondering if I should check it again before bed in case of hypo?

This happened to me in late week 38 and all through week 39.

I was told to keep a close eye on baby's movements (there was no issue at all with her with that) My diabetic MW said that even in non diabetic pregnancies the placenta starts to be less effective in week 37 and beyond which is totally normal and it can mean that the GD is easier to control.

When my daughter was born (at 39+5) they checked the placenta over really well and it was absolutely fine :thumbup:


----------



## shambaby

NatalieW said:


> Shambaby , where you active after the meal?
> 
> Squishy - I have 6units of novoraid at lunch and dinner. Quite low I think.
> 
> 
> I have my induction date, 2nd April :)

Nope, sat on my bottom watching telly! I checked it again about 1.5 hours later before bed and it was 6.7 so obviously hadn't finished rising. Saw the diabetes team today and they said it was probably due to the fat content making me digest it slower and not to worry. All was good with the dopplers and fluid volume on today's scan, she even gave us a thumbs up! And she's squirmy as ever, so all seems good. And numbers have been more predictable today so feel happier now. One more scan next week, then c-day the following week! Eek!

Exciting to have your induction date, not long until we meet our little ones :-D


----------



## DAYDAY24

Hi all just found out I have gd 26 weeks pregnant with twins im so stressed on hospital bedrest due to short cervix already


----------



## NatalieW

Day day. When are you back for all your diabetes appointments? Try not to stress over GD, once you have a handle on it, food wise, it's not too bad. 


I've got to start colostrum harvesting today!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck with the colostrum harvesting!


----------



## NatalieW

Only managed 0.5ml this morning


----------



## AmeliePoulain

NatalieW said:


> Only managed 0.5ml this morning

That is a totally normal amount, I used to mainly get 0.5ml in a session.

If/when you give your baby the colostrum then only give 1ml at a time, I was advised to do that and a couple of times thought I would try 1.5 ml and each time she puked it back up :dohh:

I found I got the most after having a warm bath.


----------



## NatalieW

Thanks. I managed to get 1ml today!! But mainly from one breast.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My left side is a better 'expresser' than my right.

1ml is great for 1 side. 

Will you give your baby the colostrum regardless of his sugars? I used all of mine, I couldn't stand the thought of waisting any!


----------



## shambaby

I'm 38 weeks today! A week on Wednesday we will meet our baby girl (if not before!) yay, almost there :-D

I need to get on with the colostrum harvesting, although I think I've done pretty well so far. I've only done it a couple of times and I'm not sure how much I've got as I've expressed straight into storage bags to freeze it, but it looks like a good teaspoon full each time, at least. I had crazy over supply when I was expressing for Hayden, so not too surprised. Even thinking of trying out my pump to see how that goes.


----------



## NatalieW

I thought about using a pump, but looking at how thick it is I'm not sure it would work. 

I will be giving it no matter what. I won't be wasting it.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

The pump can be good to get the flow going but my colostrum was way too sticky, I just expressed by hand and sucked it up with syringes.

My hospital were really confused that I had brought the colostrum in with me, I had to keep nagging when I was admitted for them to find me a freezer!


----------



## shambaby

Yeah, not expecting great things from the pump really, as they say colostrum tends to get lost in the tubes, but kind of want to try the pump out! No one has mentioned colostrum harvesting at any of my appointments so I have a feeling they might be a bit puzzled by it.


----------



## GGC

Hi. Excuse me for gate crashing your thread but I've been pondering a question and thought you ladies in the know might be best to go to for advice.

I'm 34wks with my second baby. At my last midwife appointment my urine showed Glucose +++ and Ketones ++. My midwife has sent my sample off for analysis and booked me in to retest urine in one week with possible bloods if it still looks funny.

My dad has diabetes and I asked home to check my sugar levels this morning. 2.5 hrs after breakfast (granola, yogurt, orange juice. And a midnight cereal snack 5 hrs earlier!). My levels were 1.8! Majorly low right? 

Otherwise ok, measuring a couple of weeks ahead (although feeling about 10x bigger than with my first!). Very tired but have also just been put iron tablets as levels are low. Eating well but drinking lots (2.5l+ a day). 

Should I be calling my midwife on Monday to push for more tests? Should I feel as anxious as I do?! Or is it reasonable to wait until my next appointment on Thursday to discuss with her then?

Thanks for listening to my ramble!


----------



## BroodyBlair

Squishy1982 said:


> Those of you who are taking insulin, what kind of units are you taking?
> 
> i take 10 units of Humulin I at night and take differing amounts of Novorapid before meals. between 6 and 12 depending on what I am eating

Hi, i take 5 Novarapid at breakfast, lunch and dinner and 8 Levimar in evenings. I met a girl at hopsital lst wk who takes 98 at night!!! 

I'm for hospital tomorrow - 29&5. When did everyone get their induction dates? I'm being told induction around 38wks but haven't been given a date yet. Wondering will i get one tomorrow or later on? I go every other Tuesday at the mo.


----------



## kintenda

BroodyBlair said:


> Hi, i take 5 Novarapid at breakfast, lunch and dinner and 8 Levimar in evenings. I met a girl at hopsital lst wk who takes 98 at night!!!
> 
> I'm for hospital tomorrow - 29&5. When did everyone get their induction dates? I'm being told induction around 38wks but haven't been given a date yet. Wondering will i get one tomorrow or later on? I go every other Tuesday at the mo.

Hi hun, not sure if it will work differently for you as you're in NI but we are booking my induction at my 36 week clinic appointment - all I know at the moment is that it'll be after 38 but before 39 weeks. There's no point in them booking it super early in case you have to have intervention for other reasons etc. xx


----------



## NatalieW

I got my induction date at 36weeks. If on insulin they normally induce at 38-39weeka.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

My induction was booked at 36 weeks, I had a growth scan, diabetes consultant appointment and obstetric appointment and it was ultimately an obstetric decision when I would be induced x


----------



## pinktiara

Had my second app today with the specialist ugh the first was 2 hours 3 days ago this one i waited for 40 mins and than another 20 after seeing the first girl don't know why they bother making appointments. my morning levels were high but that's because I have been missing my evening snack not on purpose but just by habit of not eating before bed. gotta go back again next week hopefully once I eat better my numbers should be good. i hope I dont have to go in every week it will all depend on my numbers baby is measuring right on I am only up 15 lbs so thats good 7 more weeks to go until my c section!


----------



## bumpsmum

Diagnosed today :nope: with GD although borderline fasting bloods were 5.2 so only just over the limit after an hour they were 6.6 then 6.0 at 2 hours not sure if that's high.

Any advice on what I can eat/drink while in waiting to see diabetic team/dietician totally clueless here :shrug: and here I thought all I had to watch out for was pre-eclampsia catching up with me again :dohh: TIA xx


----------



## izzy29

BroodyBlair said:


> Squishy1982 said:
> 
> 
> Those of you who are taking insulin, what kind of units are you taking?
> 
> i take 10 units of Humulin I at night and take differing amounts of Novorapid before meals. between 6 and 12 depending on what I am eating
> 
> Hi, i take 5 Novarapid at breakfast, lunch and dinner and 8 Levimar in evenings. I met a girl at hopsital lst wk who takes 98 at night!!!
> 
> I'm for hospital tomorrow - 29&5. When did everyone get their induction dates? I'm being told induction around 38wks but haven't been given a date yet. Wondering will i get one tomorrow or later on? I go every other Tuesday at the mo.Click to expand...

I was induced at 39 weeks. One consultant did say I could go to my date but saw someone different the next week and they booked me in for induction at 39 weeks. I think I was told I would get my date at 35 weeks but wasn't given it until 36 or 37 I think


----------



## 080509

Hi ladies, i'm actually type 1 but i'm needing to go low carb, and i figured the best place to write would be here, as i know if alot of you are diet control, it means cutting carbs.
Basically i'm having a rough time blood sugar wise, i wish it was as easy as eat whatever and cover with insulin, in reality its not like that at all, my numbers are consistently between 1.8 and 14mmol.

I'm basically asking advice as to what you all eat, i know for breakfast i can eat things like eggs/cheese/sausage type things, but what do you have for dinners/lunches etc? 

Having a down night, as once again i'm high after having a severe low my OH nearly needed to get an ambulance. I just feel like losing hope, i'm only 15 weeks along as each week isn't getting easier.


----------



## bumpsmum

no advice Hun as I've just been diagnosed I have the diabetic nurse tomo to discuss things n will post the suggestions she has. Hope that helps and hope your sugar levels even out quickly xx


----------



## BroodyBlair

kintenda said:


> BroodyBlair said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i take 5 Novarapid at breakfast, lunch and dinner and 8 Levimar in evenings. I met a girl at hopsital lst wk who takes 98 at night!!!
> 
> I'm for hospital tomorrow - 29&5. When did everyone get their induction dates? I'm being told induction around 38wks but haven't been given a date yet. Wondering will i get one tomorrow or later on? I go every other Tuesday at the mo.
> 
> Hi hun, not sure if it will work differently for you as you're in NI but we are booking my induction at my 36 week clinic appointment - all I know at the moment is that it'll be after 38 but before 39 weeks. There's no point in them booking it super early in case you have to have intervention for other reasons etc. xxClick to expand...

Thank you everyone :) Seems we're the same here in NI as Doctor advised me on Tuesday that they would give me my induction date at the 36wk appt (which will be 35&5), for around 38wks. My little man is still measuring ahead by head and behind by tummy and below the average/normal range, however they aren't concerned. He did say that if at the 36wks i'm measuring bigger/smaller then that would affect induction date which is why dn't give me it now at 30wks. Thanks :) xx


----------



## BroodyBlair

bumpsmum said:


> Diagnosed today :nope: with GD although borderline fasting bloods were 5.2 so only just over the limit after an hour they were 6.6 then 6.0 at 2 hours not sure if that's high.
> 
> Any advice on what I can eat/drink while in waiting to see diabetic team/dietician totally clueless here :shrug: and here I thought all I had to watch out for was pre-eclampsia catching up with me again :dohh: TIA xx

No, your 1hr and 2hr readings were actually good! Mine were around 11 and 9ish, with fasting being over 8. I 'think' if you weren't pregnant, those readings would actually be normal. 

Just keep an eye on your sugar intake. I enjoy crisps/nuts for snacks instead of chocolate/buns etc. Personally yoghurts and fruit spike my levels therefore keep those to a minimum. Good luck xx


----------



## pinktiara

Well I cant seem to get my morning fasting numbers under control so I will most likely end up doing insulin at night ugh. My daytime numbers are awesome no problems at all and I have tried several different bedtime snacks with different ratios of carbs and protein and nothing is changing. The nurse said it was like using an epi pen well I have never used one of those man I hate needles hope its not to bad thank goodness its only 6 more weeks till my c section!


----------



## NatalieW

Do you need a bedtime snack? Could you cope without it?


----------



## pinktiara

I eat dinner at 530 so ya they want me to have one about 4 hours later I tried not having one my number were still high blah and going that long without eating puts the body into starvation mode not good


----------



## NatalieW

No that's no good. 

Have you tried just protein and not carbs?


----------



## bumpsmum

Have no clue how to control sugars, only been testing since yest, everyone is high! Even my fasting no was 6.2 and haven't had a thing since dinner last night have between trace and + ketone in urine. I thought ketones were a sign of low sugar :shrug:

I think i have done ok food wise diabetic nurse just said to cut back on sugary things n watch portion control not had anything 'naughty' cheese on burgeon bread at lunch and baked potato with beans and a sprinkle of cheese.

Where am I going wrong? X


----------



## NatalieW

Try cutting your carbs down. You should only have 1/4 plate of carbs. 

You shouldn't have a large baked potato, very small one. Beans are full of sugar, I avoid the reduced sugar ones. They spike me considerably. Did you eat the skin as well?


----------



## bumpsmum

yes Natalie had the skin beams were low
sugar but prob still not great and potato was big lol

2 hours after breakfast I was 9.1 I had small bowl of porridge with 6 blueberries and I slice burgen toast with flora light. Think I need a lesson in carbs/protein etc I'm totally lost nurse never went thru any of that.

I'm the sort of person, give me a specific meal plan ill follow it but useless on my own. Levels were better before and after lunch tho which was just Heinz veg soup and about 5 tea spoons of natural yoghurt. I want to at least be able to enjoy the odd savoury treat I feel I've cut back everything no in between snacks nothing n struggling to control things grr

if anyone wants to plan a days meals for me feel free lol

RANT OVER lol xxxxx


----------



## NatalieW

Ok breakfast you just had is carb heavy. 

My breakfast is one slice burgen bread, three eggs scrambled and two rashers of bacon. I normally come out within the 6s. 

Porridge will give me a 10 reading. 

You need in between snacks or you are at risk of hypos.

My snacks are narns oat cakes with cheese. Or ryvita with cheese or peanut butter (whole earth, no added sugar). Hummus and carrots. Ryvita crisps work well too.


----------



## NatalieW

Google low GI diet and that is a good starting point. Slimming world is also a good starting point too.


----------



## NatalieW

Stay away from blueberries, strawberries. Too high in natural sugar. 

The large naval oranges are good. 

Natural yogurt is good, could sprinkle some chopped nuts on top.


Mixed nuts is also a good snack.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinktiara said:


> Well I cant seem to get my morning fasting numbers under control so I will most likely end up doing insulin at night ugh. My daytime numbers are awesome no problems at all and I have tried several different bedtime snacks with different ratios of carbs and protein and nothing is changing. The nurse said it was like using an epi pen well I have never used one of those man I hate needles hope its not to bad thank goodness its only 6 more weeks till my c section!

I am the same, my fasting levels are going up and up 5.8 to 6.9 I have to ring my Diabetic midwife on Monday to see what Endo says, I am expecting insulin for bedtime to start with :dohh: do not be too hard on yourself, there is nothing you can do it is all down to our pregnancy hormones 



bumpsmum said:


> yes Natalie had the skin beams were low
> sugar but prob still not great and potato was big lol
> 
> 2 hours after breakfast I was 9.1 I had small bowl of porridge with 6 blueberries and I slice burgen toast with flora light. Think I need a lesson in carbs/protein etc I'm totally lost nurse never went thru any of that.
> 
> I'm the sort of person, give me a specific meal plan ill follow it but useless on my own. Levels were better before and after lunch tho which was just Heinz veg soup and about 5 tea spoons of natural yoghurt. I want to at least be able to enjoy the odd savoury treat I feel I've cut back everything no in between snacks nothing n struggling to control things grr
> 
> if anyone wants to plan a days meals for me feel free lol
> 
> RANT OVER lol xxxxx

I think it could be, because you had the two, for me I could not have porridge and toast it would have to be only one option. 

be careful not to cut back on food, you need it, sometimes even though we are following the diet, we still need insulin and it is all down to our hormones and pregnancy. 

I was kept in for a full sugar series on Tuesday my morning fasting levels were high which effected my reading after eating but lunch and dinner were ok for now.


----------



## mk8

Hi ladies


----------



## pinktiara

I'm surprised they didn't give you some sort of plan to follow. everything will workout different for everyone alot of experimenting I find so far Like I can eat oatmeal in the A.M and be fine but some people get high numbers I do the steel cut oats which are better for you. They told me to avoid fruit with breakfast since its alot of natural sugars. I'm normally hypoglycemic when i'm not pregnant so this is so opposite for me now. I have tried so many variations on bedtime snacks less carbs more protein, different proteins more carbs, right in the range of carbs etc nothing is bringing me down for my morning reading. I go back in on tuesday so im sure it will be insulin for me at night at least thank goodness I only have 6 weeks to go of this till baby comes.


----------



## bumpsmum

it all certainly is confusing lol my fasting no was 5.4 this morn (lower than yest 6.2) so I had some natural yoghurt with mixed nuts on top and 1/4 cantaloupe melon will see how it goes. Will def loom at low GI stuff and go shopping today.

it's not so bad during the week as hubby works away so
can plan what to eat, different at weekend when cooking for 2 or wanting a cheeky wee takeaway.

to call diabetic nurse tomo and will see I maybe need to see dietician for a menu plan xx


----------



## NatalieW

5.4 is ok before breakfast. 

You should have seen dietician already. Shocking care!


----------



## CelticNiamh

NatalieW said:


> 5.4 is ok before breakfast.
> 
> You should have seen dietician already. Shocking care!

Yes very bad, I have seen my dietician 3 time all ready once before 12 weeks, once at 15 and this week when I was admitted for high blood sugars. 

My team are very strict it has to be 5 or under pre meals and 7 or under post meals 1 hours after you have finished eating

my fasting was 6.8 this morning :dohh: I had a late dinner and skipped my bedtime snack! they just seem to be going up and up now! 

I have to ring tomorrow so will be intresting to see what my midwife says


----------



## bumpsmum

the nurse set my limits at <5.1 for fasting and <6.7 2 hrs after meals to call tomo with my numbers, guess it'll take a while to find what works for me I was quite low 3.8 after breakfast it had no carbs so maybe cut down on fruit and have half slice of toast xx


----------



## pinktiara

I have a toddler and hubby to feed so what I do is just adjust the dinner I was already making instead of say rice I make quinoa for myself stuff like that not so bad. My numbers were already a bit high come snack time last night so that didn't help weekends are always hard being out and about for me I have to start being more strict with it like I am during the week. So I woke up to pee at 130am and decided to test just to see so I was under 7.8 which is good for after my bedtime snack but I went from about 5.6 (should have been under 5.3) to about 6.5 I think it was and I woke up about 6.8 so I am going to cut out carbs tonight for my snack just do protein see if it makes a difference. I am recommended about 35 grams of carbs and about 14 protein for bedtime snack about 3-4 hours after dinner so not much different from lunch minus a few carbs. 

I am usually up with my son about 630 so 10 hours later is the most they recommend without eating anything. Might test tonight everytime I get up to pee just to monitor how it is rising Im up about 3 times in the night. It's so hard to say whats raising my levels ugh and so frustrating. I see my specialist again on tuesday so I guess it will be insulin because my hormone levels keep rising in the next few weeks so i dont think I can control this with food. As long as baby is healthy I will do anything even if it means needles eek!


----------



## Fergie

I've been told that as long as my BS is between 4 and 6 then all is okay. I'm surprised there is so much difference between what is "acceptable" BS for different people. I can't complain though as mine have never gone over or under :).


----------



## babezone

hallloo, a little while since ive need to post in an area like this lol. so to cut a long story short i was asked to do my blood suagr levels at home for a week today is the end of the week. and im confused as to weather i have it or not, i have had a couple of high readings but how many readings do they count before diagnosing, I had this with my first, but ive forgotten now, and also are low suagr levels a sign of GD too my lowest iv had was 3.4 and my highest 8.4 which was after food, but i think i may of done it a little wrong as i know your ment to do 2 hours after meals but sometimes i take a good 20 minutes eating my dinner and kind of assumed it was 2 hours from when i finished, but alot are saying from when you start, 

if anyone has a minute to share their readings for the week via a picture that would be great, i know were all different but just to see, ill upload a picci of mine in a second xx


----------



## babezone

Heres my weekly diary xx

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii251/babezone2005/66345baf-554f-43ba-8ba6-3192c9b983aa_zpse1a860ef.jpg


----------



## SuperKat

babezone said:


> hallloo, a little while since ive need to post in an area like this lol. so to cut a long story short i was asked to do my blood suagr levels at home for a week today is the end of the week. and im confused as to weather i have it or not, i have had a couple of high readings but how many readings do they count before diagnosing, I had this with my first, but ive forgotten now, and also are low suagr levels a sign of GD too my lowest iv had was 3.4 and my highest 8.4 which was after food, but i think i may of done it a little wrong as i know your ment to do 2 hours after meals but sometimes i take a good 20 minutes eating my dinner and kind of assumed it was 2 hours from when i finished, but alot are saying from when you start,
> 
> if anyone has a minute to share their readings for the week via a picture that would be great, i know were all different but just to see, ill upload a picci of mine in a second xx


You got 8.4 two hours after eating? My diabetes educator has me testing 1 hour after eating, and I am to start count on the hour from the time I begin eating. She doesn't want my numbers going above 7.2 an hour after eating. 

Typically for me, my fasting numbers have been in the 4.4 range, and post meals have been in the 5.8 range, usually lower, but rarely much higher than that, unless I have had extra carbs during the meal. The educator has been planning on putting me on insulin at bedtime because I have an occasional reading that is 5-5.5, even though my overnight numbers aren't increasing. (i've checked through out the night, and have never had them go above 5 during the night time).

As far as how many numbers they require before the diagnose you with it...I'm not sure, I was diagnosed based off the 3 hour glucose tolerance test, I failed 2 out of the 4 numbers.


----------



## BroodyBlair

bumpsmum said:


> Have no clue how to control sugars, only been testing since yest, everyone is high! Even my fasting no was 6.2 and haven't had a thing since dinner last night have between trace and + ketone in urine. I thought ketones were a sign of low sugar :shrug:
> 
> I think i have done ok food wise diabetic nurse just said to cut back on sugary things n watch portion control not had anything 'naughty' cheese on burgeon bread at lunch and baked potato with beans and a sprinkle of cheese.
> 
> Where am I going wrong? X

Your NOT going wrong anywhere hun. Unfortunately some of us no matter how hard we try controlling GD CANNOT without medicial assistance! I have always had a healthy diet, i work(ed) out 5-6days a wk, yet i have GD and could not control it with diet. I had to go onto insulin 4 times a day at 17wks, had fought it from 10 and it was becoming a danger to baby so had to give it. Taking insulin is not a problem, so don't worry about that. I think you'll have to definately get some for evening. My Drs want fasting to be between 3.5-5.5. I take 8 shots of Levimar in evening and i only get about 2 high fasting pre breakfast readings now. 

For breakfast, i was told to have porridge and 1 piece of brown toast. I can't do that as i've never been a breakfast person, so it's too much for me, but i do have a bowl of porridge then 2 toast about 1.5hours later as a snack. I find if i put some berries etc on top then readings are over 10, therefore i can't eat fruit for breakfast. If i have a mandrian or few strawberries an hour before a meal as a snack, then again my reading is too high! It's finding out what works for you. Good luck xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Mine seem to have kicked up a notch, 10.1 after breakfast this morning and 8.2 after lunch I am skipping my snacks now to try and keep them lower 

bumpsmum I had ketones last Tuesday and my blood sugars were high, it can be because we are fasting and need fluids. I think.. I know once, on my 3rd baby, I had ++++ ketones and was kept in and put on a drip for 24 hours and they kept checking to see if they had cleared from my urine.


----------



## bumpsmum

well that sucks just been informed I've to go in on wed where ill be started on insulin nurse and consultant agreed that my fasting no's too high and 2 hours after meals regardless of what I eat can be quite high. I'm not satisfied after meals n going to bed very hungry to try keeps fasting no down so they agree I need the insulin. Didn't expect that after only a few days we'd b at this stage.

What impact will insulin have on the baby when born? hypoglycaemia? my baby prob will be early anyway via pre-eclampsia but I wouldn't want this added complication setting him back any more xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

bumpsmum said:


> well that sucks just been informed I've to go in on wed where ill be started on insulin nurse and consultant agreed that my fasting no's too high and 2 hours after meals regardless of what I eat can be quite high. I'm not satisfied after meals n going to bed very hungry to try keeps fasting no down so they agree I need the insulin. Didn't expect that after only a few days we'd b at this stage.
> 
> What impact will insulin have on the baby when born? hypoglycaemia? my baby prob will be early anyway via pre-eclampsia but I wouldn't want this added complication setting him back any more xx

baby should be fine ive been on insulin 3 time in pregnancy my babies were fine, if your sugars are high and not controlled baby can be hypoglacemic but normally extra feeding and occasionally a drip is needed , now your on insulin you will be induced for that at sround 38 39 weeks 



I am on my way to hospital ive to go on insulin now im heading in to teen numbers now


----------



## CelticNiamh

bumpsmum said:


> well that sucks just been informed I've to go in on wed where ill be started on insulin nurse and consultant agreed that my fasting no's too high and 2 hours after meals regardless of what I eat can be quite high. I'm not satisfied after meals n going to bed very hungry to try keeps fasting no down so they agree I need the insulin. Didn't expect that after only a few days we'd b at this stage.
> 
> What impact will insulin have on the baby when born? hypoglycaemia? my baby prob will be early anyway via pre-eclampsia but I wouldn't want this added complication setting him back any more xx

baby should be fine ive been on insulin 3 time in pregnancy my babies were fine, if your sugars are high and not controlled baby can be hypoglacemic but normally extra feeding and occasionally a drip is needed , now your on insulin you will be induced for that at sround 38 39 weeks 



I am on my way to hospital ive to go on insulin now im heading in to teen numbers now


----------



## Bitsysarah

I have a question i was diagnosed with gd at 30weeks, I have only been asked to check bloods in the morning before eating....which have always been between 4and 5. My consultant is not worried about my gd, growth scan today was fine...but I have a confession...I have not changed my diet much at all because my bloods in the morning are within range. From reading this forum other people have to check after meals etc...how come I was not asked to do that?


----------



## bumpsmum

no advice Bitsy as im newly diagnosed. I have to test 7x daily and dip urine for ketones once a day but I'm am very high risk for severe pre-eclampsia so that maybe why so often?

I'm on my way now to triage for monitoring feel awful I'm hoping its just coz my sugars are so high rather than the pre-eclampsia kicking in both symptoms so similar best to be checked out xx


----------



## 080509

Bitsy i would test 1hour after meals, otherwise you don't know how food will affect your bloods. Just try it a few times and see. Some GP's and Consultants aren't knowledgeable with diabetes in pregnancy, i've seen one colsultant in my first pregnancy who was happy to let me go 2 weeks over except i declined. It will be to do with costs of test strips to the NHS, the strips are expensive to them (about £20 per pot of 50) so they try and limit people wherever they can.


----------



## Bitsysarah

080509 said:


> Bitsy i would test 1hour after meals, otherwise you don't know how food will affect your bloods. Just try it a few times and see. Some GP's and Consultants aren't knowledgeable with diabetes in pregnancy, i've seen one colsultant in my first pregnancy who was happy to let me go 2 weeks over except i declined. It will be to do with costs of test strips to the NHS, the strips are expensive to them (about £20 per pot of 50) so they try and limit people wherever they can.

Thank you...what numbers should I be getting an hour after meals?


----------



## NatalieW

My hospital says below 7.8 1hr after a meal is ok


----------



## 080509

7.8 is the usual hun, though occasionally some ladies are told to test 2hours post meal, i think its best to stick to the 1hour in pregnancy though. If its a high fat and high carb meal you may find the 2hour reading is higher than the 1hour, i don't know if thats because i'm type 1 though and make no insulin, i'd imagine it could be like this in GD aswell though! Have they given you an induction date?x


----------



## NatalieW

Sorry if I'm a bit short in replies. Have a horrendous stomach bug!


----------



## 080509

Get well soon! We all had it the other week, thankfully the stomach bug/sickness was shortlived for me but felt so tired/flu like until now. Drink drink and drink some more! x


----------



## NatalieW

I'm trying but water just aggregates it. Diet lemonade works though?! Just what I needed a week to induction date!!


----------



## pinktiara

Well back from the specialists again and I got put on insulin 3 times a day two at breakfast and one at night when my numbers are the highest. I did great with food etc but it just wasn't helping anything so insulin it is. gotta say it didn't hurt at all like I thought phew I was so worried but the pens are like nothing at all. Still testing 7 times a day ugh im so glad its all over soon haha and that we have drug coverage under hubby's plan wow these supplies aren't cheap if I had to pay for them.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies sugar spiked to 170 should I go to doc


----------



## CelticNiamh

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies sugar spiked to 170 should I go to doc

let them know for sure, I got a 10.1 after eating yesterday


----------



## DAYDAY24

What exactly is that im in U.S


----------



## SuperKat

DAYDAY24 said:


> What exactly is that im in U.S

US uses mg/dl, UK uses mmol. 10.1mmol = 181.79 mg. I am from the US as well and use the following calculator because most of the women here are from the UK. https://www.diabetes.co.uk/blood-sugar-converter.html


----------



## SuperKat

When should we worry about blood sugar dropping...or should we at all?

I ate spinach ravioli and added more spinach (like a salad), with original almond milk for dinner. (I had 5 raviolis). I checked my blood about an hour after eating and my blood was 3.6 (65mg). I haven't had it go that low before (I am not on insulin at all). I have noticed that my fasting blood sugars have decreased as well. They were usually in the low 5 range, but are now averaging at the 4.4's...I know that isn't a drastic change...but overall my numbers have decreased even though I cheat at bed time and have frozen yogurt with raspberry syrup on it (I've checked my blood sugars an hour after eating it to make sure it isn't spiking and it doesn't go above 7.2 (130mg)- once or twice it may have hit 7.7 (140mg), but usually it stays around 6.9-7.2 (125mg-130.). I have added extra protein at bed time.

My doctor told me two weeks ago that he expects my numbers to increase as my pregnancy progresses since the placenta is doing more work, and that it is more concerning when they go down because it can indicate that the placenta is no longer doing what it should be doing for the baby? (like the placenta is aging or something I guess?) I don't know...So now I am paranoid...should I be worried about my numbers going down, or is it not drastic enough to be concerned? I am still feeling him move and stuff... I was feeling really hungry when I got the 3.6, and ate, but am feeling really funny....I don't know if it is related to my blood sugars, or contractions..:shrug: I hate stressing over all this stuff!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Superkat. How many weeks are you?


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Superkat, I had this happen in my 39th week of pregnancy, I was told it was a sign of the placenta getting older and the baby getting ready to arrive - which is pretty normal at 39 weeks. 

I would mention it to your doctor/MW - I did even though I was a few days away from induction.


----------



## SuperKat

NatalieW said:


> Superkat. How many weeks are you?

I am just over 37 weeks and have been seeing signs of labor already. I am hoping it will start next week. The baby looked good on the u/s yesterday...his heart rate seemed to be all over the place, but I was having some contractions during the NST. 

I will call my ob/gyn as soon as they open. Thanks ladies!


----------



## SuperKat

AmeliePoulain said:


> Superkat, I had this happen in my 39th week of pregnancy, I was told it was a sign of the placenta getting older and the baby getting ready to arrive - which is pretty normal at 39 weeks.
> 
> I would mention it to your doctor/MW - I did even though I was a few days away from induction.

Did they push up your induction date? My doc said yesterday that he doesn't believe I will make it to my c-section date and to stay near the hospital. I'm not sure how long he is thinking I've got, I did lose some plug last week. 

After him telling me a couple weeks ago that they start to worry when the numbers drop, it's got me stressing out...I am starting to feel like my uterus is a danger zone for the baby. :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

No they weren't concerned at all and I was induced at 39+5, they said that in any pregnancy the placenta starts to degrade a bit from 37 week onwards and for some women their GD is easier to control.

They just told me to make sure I was happy with baby's movement etc.


----------



## SuperKat

Oh good to know!! Phew! Reading that gave me instant relief, thank you!!


----------



## pinktiara

I ended up on insulin yesterday where she talked about hypoglycemia I have been hypoglycemic my whole life which is the low blood sugar really you just want to eat something to bring it back up quick like glucose tabs or easier jelly beans something with sugar to spike your levels. Nothing to worry about but obviously mention it to your dr if it happens alot.


----------



## 080509

Hypo's off insulin is alot different than what alot of people suffer from without diabetes, its very dangerous and if not sorted asap will lead to unconsciousness, just wanted to point that out, those new to insulin if you ever feel a hypo coming on, don't assume a sandwich will sort it, insulin hypos are a case for liquid sugar/dextrose tablets etc


----------



## CelticNiamh

080509 said:


> Hypo's off insulin is alot different than what alot of people suffer from without diabetes, its very dangerous and if not sorted asap will lead to unconsciousness, just wanted to point that out, those new to insulin if you ever feel a hypo coming on, don't assume a sandwich will sort it, insulin hypos are a case for liquid sugar/dextrose tablets etc

Yep you need to treat the hypo recheck your blood sugars to make sure they are coming up, then have a snack to help keep them level or if it is before a meal treat hypo then when ok have your meal and insulin, if they do not come up after treating then you seek help just in case!!:thumbup:


----------



## midori1999

I am joining please as I was diagnosed a few weeks ago. I am only 11 weeks pregnant and although I was tested or type 2 and told I didn't have it at the end of last year, they are treating me as if I had pre existing diabetes as my sugars have been so high so early. The results from the GTT, which I took at 8 weeks, were 5.8 and 11.3. I have been told my anomoly scan will be at 18 weeks and then I'll have a detailed cardiac scan at 22 weeks. 

I'm on two metformin tablets twice a day as I was getting fasting readings of up to 7 (they have to be under 5.5 where I am now and post breakfast readings of 12's, even with diet control. So far they are working, but making me feel very sick. 

I had GD last time which was insulin controlled, so they think it's inevitable that I'll be insulin controlled later on this pregnancy too.


----------



## pinktiara

080509 said:


> Hypo's off insulin is alot different than what alot of people suffer from without diabetes, its very dangerous and if not sorted asap will lead to unconsciousness, just wanted to point that out, those new to insulin if you ever feel a hypo coming on, don't assume a sandwich will sort it, insulin hypos are a case for liquid sugar/dextrose tablets etc

Its pretty much the same when not on insulin I have had it since i was a child I used to pass out all the time if i didn't eat it was aweful. My endo suggests the usual eating every 2-3 hours and if you drop to low to have sugar like jelly beans even or sugar packets (made me laugh downing sugar packets) haven't had that as of yet on insulin thank goodness cause its not a fun feeling.


----------



## 080509

Insulin hypos can be fatal though if not treated


----------



## pinktiara

as it can be when not on insulin :) either way its not something you want to ignore


----------



## NatalieW

They are inducing me today.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good luck Natalie!


----------



## midori1999

NatalieW said:


> They are inducing me today.

Good luck, I hope it's quick and all goes well.


----------



## bumpsmum

good luck Natalie 

well I think I gave the diet under control except fasting and after breakie which is consistently high they will decide on wed what to do about it but I think it will def be insulin at night xx


----------



## SuperKat

Good luck and an early congrats Natalie!


----------



## Fergie

Quick question ladies :flower:

I've a really awful tickly cough and i know i can use Benylin but it's chocka with sucrose. Anyone used anything else that didn't knacker up their blood sugars ?. The cough has been so bad at night that i'm waking myself, OH and DD up with it, so i really need it gone :).

Thanks


----------



## pinktiara

NatalieW said:


> They are inducing me today.

good luck hope it goes well for you :)


----------



## NatalieW

Marcus Logan arrived on 30/3/2013 at 1658 weighing 7lb 2oz.

His sugars dropped to 1.5, they need to be above 2.5. Formula was given. He had two stable sugars and were allowed home this afternoon. Feeding has only just picked up in last 4hrs. Before that he was just being a lazy boy!!


----------



## BroodyBlair

Great news Natalie :) did you have him naturally? When did you get your induction date? I'm being told around 36wks for 38wks x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Congratulations! What a nice little weight he is.

Best of luck with the feeding, I am sure he will be a hungry boy soon enough! X


----------



## NatalieW

Yes had him naturally. Used TENs, gas & air and had pethadine. 

Induction date was set at 36wks. Mine was bought forward because I stopped using insulin and they didn't want to worry or wait 4 days for my induction date. 

Amelie - he is improving each feed. Fingers crossed. At this point I can't wait until milk comes in!


----------



## bumpsmum

congratulations glad it went slowly he'll soon be a wee muncher. Lovely name too xx


----------



## bumpsmum

I have a quick Q, my fasting no and 2 hour after breakfast remain high and I always have at least a + ketone mid morn. So far I am just diet controlled but the last 3 days I have developed an unreal thirt I can't quench (this would explain the ketones) but is it something I should be reporting, does it make a difference to whether or not I need the insulin or is it just an effect of the GD xx


----------



## pinktiara

I was put on insulin for the same reason my morning and after breakfast numbers would not go down no matter how strictly I ate she said my hormones are too strong and as they keep going up I wont be able to control it so insulin it was I do it at night and 2 in the morning and it has helped alot. Less stress on numbers which is nice doesnt hurt at all im glad they put me on it never thought I would say that.


----------



## kintenda

Congratulations Natalie :) very encouraged to hear about your birthing experience as my induction is booked for 8th April at 38 weeks! Hope that everything continues to go well for you. Just out of curiosity, I am expressing and I think that I remember you saying that you were too - why did they give your little man formula rather than your breast milk? Xx


----------



## Kiwi4545

Hey I am new to this board, I was diagnosed borderline after a one hour glucouse test. Has anyone else had this? I declined the 3 hour and just said I would moniter my food intake, and my weight gain. I was around 114 pre-pregnancy,and now weigh 127...so I haven't gained that much. Any other advice? I was wondering if it could be a false alarm,too.


----------



## SuperKat

Kiwi- do you have a way to monitor your blood sugars? It's hard to say if it is a false alarm or not without doing the 3 hour test, do know a lot of people that fail the one hour and pass the 3 hour, but not everyone does.


----------



## pinktiara

I would highly recommend taking the 3 hour test I tried to control my GD with diet and my hormones are too strong and I ended up on insulin even though I was very strict with the diet they said there is nothing I can do. I have only gained about 15 lbs this time around and am measuring right on so that's not really a sign and your only 28 weeks your hormones will get stronger from here and you will most likely gain more weight. Better to be safe than sorry I would say as much of a pain it is to test all the time and do insulin I am glad I don't have to worry about my baby with not knowing!


----------



## NatalieW

kintenda said:


> Congratulations Natalie :) very encouraged to hear about your birthing experience as my induction is booked for 8th April at 38 weeks! Hope that everything continues to go well for you. Just out of curiosity, I am expressing and I think that I remember you saying that you were too - why did they give your little man formula rather than your breast milk? Xx

Because I didn't take the colostrum in with me. They had no where to store it for me frozen. It hasn't stopped my milk coming in or Marcus. I was never adverse to formula. Just wanted to try the harvesting.


----------



## familygirl30

Hi ladies,I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow,having it as my bmi is 33,I'm from the uk,when u ladies had the test did u get weighed?Also if I do end up having GD are u encouraged not to gain weight?


----------



## CelticNiamh

familygirl30 no you need to gain some weight for baby, but if you do have GD and are following the diet you do tend to lose body weight but baby still gains you may not even notice it, on the GD diet as soon as I deliver I am back to or below my prepregnancy weight good luck with the GTT

Well I am having a holy crap moment today, my insulin has been increased again today I now need 
9 units at breakfast, 4 units at lunch, 2 injections at dinner of 5 and 2 units and 4 units at bedtime 
I guess comparing to my last pregnancy were I started out on an injection at bedtime and breakfast which slowly increased to 7 injections a day on till I delivered I am feeling a little over whelmed with it this evening 
I am worried about the amount of insulin I will need before I have my baby and will it go away this time :dohh: I guess I had more time to adjust last time, it is a little scary this time round


----------



## pinktiara

I have already lost weight on the diet i have only gained about 15 lbs so its all baby and I dont think i will be gaining much more but I was already bigger from my first so its a good number for me everyone is so different. I got my insulin upped today too I take two 6's in the morning and what used to be 6 at night will now be 8 and 4 hormones are only going up I guess makes sense. I just started last week so im sure it will go up more but only 5 more weeks to go so I can deal with the now 4 injections. Gotta say for a first timer and being afraid of needles these pens are a breeze to use and it hurts less than testing my blood.


----------



## ttcnewb

Hi I have just been diagnosed with GD. I'm pretty devastated I have had a lot of stress from work and now I have to deal with this. I have had a huge sweet tooth being pregnant or it could be the stress craving it. Just not sure how I am going to cope.


----------



## BroodyBlair

32wks today and as from yesterday i have an insaitable appetite. It's only lunchtime and I have already ate porridge, 2 brown toast, 1 veda, 1 apple, a subway sandwich and a bag of crisps, handful nuts and could eat more!!! Is it true that with GD the baby starts gaining a lot of weight now and therefore needing more food etc? would i need to inform Metabolic Dr of increase in appetite? Thanks xx


----------



## pinktiara

im 35 weeks on saturday and my appetite is about the same so I don't know about that but never hurts to mention it.


----------



## NatalieW

Marcus and Isobel :)

https://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd360/NatalieW_82/AD29AFA9-5DF3-4F6F-A5F3-7FCA3EE41F71-1934-0000016137F290BE_zps955499c7.jpg


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Awwwww perfect! How are things going Natalie?

Is he bigger or smaller than your daughter was?


----------



## NatalieW

Going pretty well thank you Amelie. He was a struggle last night. 

Marcus was predicted at 8lb 3oz but came out at 7lb 2oz. Isobel, with a new more days gestation was 7lb 3oz. 

He currently has jaundice. He lost 6% off his birth weight. He got weighed again today and he has put on 3oz in two days!!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Good stuff, my Elodie lost 8% (my eldest lost 9.5%) and both of my girls took 3 weeks to regain their birthweight.

I think with bf babies there is always a little jaundice, both of mine had it and it just cleared on its own.
Elodie is 8lb 12oz now and gaining nicely on the 9th centile so I think my GD inflated her birthweight a bit even though she wasn't big she was quite big for me.


----------



## CelticNiamh

AmeliePoulain said:


> Good stuff, my Elodie lost 8% (my eldest lost 9.5%) and both of my girls took 3 weeks to regain their birthweight.
> 
> I think with bf babies there is always a little jaundice, both of mine had it and it just cleared on its own.
> Elodie is 8lb 12oz now and gaining nicely on the 9th centile so I think my GD inflated her birthweight a bit even though she wasn't big she was quite big for me.

I find that as well, my babies have all been over 8 pounds one was 10.2 but they do not stay big, they lose quite a bit of weight and slowly gain again but I do BF as well and I know they gain at a diffierent rate to bottles :thumbup:


----------



## nickynora

So I had my first apt with my diabetic specialist midwife today - got all my bits for testing blood sugars etc.

Got a 7.8 on my GTT so right on the cut of point so been trying not to worry too much.

Well this evening my mum (whos been diabetic for 13yrs give or take) has been asking what my readiings have been, I got a 6.7 during my apt (bout hr 1/2 after lunch), a 4.7 before dinner and an 8.0 after dinner (which I thought was quite good for my first day!) I didn't really change anthing except to have bit less spaghetti carbonara, and more veggies for my dinner!

I posted a pic of my dinner on facebook - as I have been trying to get better with my cooking.

Well when mum saw my results she text me and said that I should have had less carbonara (as I had more than they would have recommended) and should have had less peas (as they higher in carbs than other veg) - it just felt like a bit of a kick in teeth when I had already had less than I would have done before.

I know she's only trying to help but it is only day 1 for me and so I'm just learning what I can and can't have and how much.

Also when I gave her the ranges I have to stay within her response was 'well their tight, and you should test 2 hrs after meals not an hr after!) - to which I replied I was just doing what I'd been told!! So her words were 'maybe coz your pregnant' !!

Sorry for long rant, it really pissed me off when she knows how hard I've already worked to control my weight (have high bmi, so trying to avoid putting on too much weight - in fact I've actually lost weight, which my midwives are impressed by) and its got me feeling a bit down 

Not sure I'm gonna be able to stand her scrutiny for the next however many weeks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nickynora said:


> So I had my first apt with my diabetic specialist midwife today - got all my bits for testing blood sugars etc.
> 
> Got a 7.8 on my GTT so right on the cut of point so been trying not to worry too much.
> 
> Well this evening my mum (whos been diabetic for 13yrs give or take) has been asking what my readiings have been, I got a 6.7 during my apt (bout hr 1/2 after lunch), a 4.7 before dinner and an 8.0 after dinner (which I thought was quite good for my first day!) I didn't really change anthing except to have bit less spaghetti carbonara, and more veggies for my dinner!
> 
> I posted a pic of my dinner on facebook - as I have been trying to get better with my cooking.
> 
> Well when mum saw my results she text me and said that I should have had less carbonara (as I had more than they would have recommended) and should have had less peas (as they higher in carbs than other veg) - it just felt like a bit of a kick in teeth when I had already had less than I would have done before.
> 
> I know she's only trying to help but it is only day 1 for me and so I'm just learning what I can and can't have and how much.
> 
> Also when I gave her the ranges I have to stay within her response was 'well their tight, and you should test 2 hrs after meals not an hr after!) - to which I replied I was just doing what I'd been told!! So her words were 'maybe coz your pregnant' !!
> 
> Sorry for long rant, it really pissed me off when she knows how hard I've already worked to control my weight (have high bmi, so trying to avoid putting on too much weight - in fact I've actually lost weight, which my midwives are impressed by) and its got me feeling a bit down
> 
> Not sure I'm gonna be able to stand her scrutiny for the next however many weeks!

I always find that with my FIL and a friend :dohh: my FIL is diet controlled and is just watching his fasting levels when he remembers, but my friend is a diabetis and on insulin but she says the same oh it should be 2 hours etc! 

Try not to let it bother you and may be give her some information on GD as it is treated diffierent and your numbers are much tighter for baby sake :hugs: you are doing very well and keep up the good work


----------



## NatalieW

Nicky - GD is slightly different to being a proper diabetic. Your body will do different things as the placenta is confusing everything. 

You did really well on your first day don't get disheartened. I couldn't eat pasta at all during pregnancy! Now you've done your reading you now know how to adjust that meal. It's all a game of numbers right now. You just need to test and re-adjust for next time.


----------



## 080509

Nicky i wouldn't listen, i'm type 1 and your readings look brilliant, honestly i'd give anything to have readings like those! On diagnosis my blood sugar was 33mmol, that puts things into perspective doesn't it?! my first two pregnancies went well despite me having some readings of 10's and 15's at one point, they were both born with good blood sugars and weren't big at all. In pregnancy all diabetics are generally told to test at 1 hour rather than the 2 hour, makes it very difficult indeed.


----------



## nickynora

Thanks ladies!

I'm feeling a lot more positive about it all now. I think I just took what she was saying the wrong way and she's actually been helping me the last few days - I know she knows what she's doing!

I've had really good reading the last few days, she even said she's quite impressed and that she would probably struggle if she had to keep within my limits and time scales etc - good to know!

I did find out that I can't have 2 weetabix for breakfast anymore though! I got a 9.1!! :cry: I only had one yesterday as wasnt sure but my reading was quite low so I thought I'd try 2 today - ooops

I think my main problem is gonna be protion control rather than what I actually eat - obvs with a few cut backs in terms of chocolate and treats etc.

x


----------



## AmeliePoulain

In my first pregnancy I remember trying to get away with one weetabix and getting a 13!


----------



## nickynora

It's horrible, I dont eat breakfast often but when I do I have 2 weetabix and usually sugar on top, so devestated I can only have one with no sugar!

When I spoke to mum she said that she can't even have 1 as her levels go through the roof so I guess I'm lucky I can have one :shrug:

Its horrible though - we went out for lunch today after taking my lb swimming (we're just coming to end of the easter hols here) and I ended up having an all day breakfast to avoid loads of carbs :cry: I usually have a huge burger and chips with onion rings :blush:


----------



## BroodyBlair

Few things I get really high readings with which I was surprised at are weetabix, fruit and yoghurt so tend to avoid them now. Niki your reading as really good! Keep at it. I'm being bad tonight, been a while from I'm have chocolate so having some cadburys buttons and yum yum :) xx


----------



## yazoo

Hi ladies, 

I am a week into testing my glucose levels. I went to see the dietitian yesterday and she gave me a diet plan. She said I wasn't eating enough (I was trying to stay within range). She said I am allowed 70g of carbs for lunch and dinner so for yesterday evenings dinner I had 150g whole wheat pasta with bolognese (homemade sauce). The 150g of pasta = 50g of carbs. I didn't have the milk and fruit even though they were on the diet plan. I expected my sugars to be well in range but when I tested they were 7.3. I can't understand it. She said I should definitely get away with eating 70g of carbs but yet I only ate 50 and was still over. Any advice? 

Thank you. x


----------



## pinktiara

wow 70 is alot mine is always under 50 and it took me a few weeks to learn what works for me and what doesnt so the diet was kind of just a guideline I am also on insulin now but before I was it was the same situation


----------



## bumpsmum

all I can eat in the morning is 2 slices of burgen toast everything else causes a huge spike, it is slowly creeping up even with that think ill need insulin with p
breakfast. I couldn't manage on diet contr alone I'm now in 3 units novorapid with my evening meal and 2 units of insolet at bed which will prob be increased on Monday so please don't beat yourself up if you can't control your numbers it's the placenta not you x


----------



## yazoo

Thank you. I'd just prefer not to take medication but if I have to then so be it. I am disheartened that the dieticians diet plan isn't working. I was doing much better on my own and I think from tomorrow I will go back to my own plan and scrap aome of her guidelines..


----------



## pinktiara

Can't do much about hormones now I'm on the insulin I feel so much better and it doesn't harm mason at all so i don't worry there. Plus the pens are awesome and don't hurt one bit I hate needles and really thought they would but I don't even feel it.


----------



## Kayla26

Hi, can I join you ladies? I am 29weeks and was diagnosed with GD last weds and have been on diet control for the moment but I'm really struggling with my levels first thing in the morning, would anybody be willing to share what they usually have for breakfast and what snacks you have throughout the day. I am feeling so overwhelmed at the moment, I was hoping for a vbac but have been told this will not be possible unless I naturally labour before 38weeks as they won't induce me :(


----------



## yazoo

Pinktiara- do you find you can eat more taking the insulin? 

Kayla, I am only following the diet a little over a week so am just getting used to it at the moment. I struggle with breakfasts too. I can get away with eating an egg and some crackerbread but cereals and normal wholemeal bread sends my sugars high. 

Today I have been eating little and often and I have stayed within range so far. For breakfast I had an egg and crackerbread, 2 hours later a banana, 2 hours after that a small brown pitta (the tiny round ones) with ham cheese and salad and two hours after that half a muller light yoghurt. My levels were 6.9 after the pitta for lunch and it was only 20g of carbs despite my dietitian telling me I could have 70g carbs for lunch.


----------



## nickynora

Kayla26 said:


> Hi, can I join you ladies? I am 29weeks and was diagnosed with GD last weds and have been on diet control for the moment but I'm really struggling with my levels first thing in the morning, would anybody be willing to share what they usually have for breakfast and what snacks you have throughout the day. I am feeling so overwhelmed at the moment, I was hoping for a vbac but have been told this will not be possible unless I naturally labour before 38weeks as they won't induce me :(

Hi hun, 

I'm exactly the same so not too much help I'm afraid! I've only been checking my levels for the last week. But am off to see my dietician tomorro so can let you know what they suggest - if you like?

So far I've managed to work out that I can have 1×weetabix with milk for breakfast (2 makes my levels spike) - it's was suggested that I have another one 2 hrs or so after the first (so like a snack).
I read Special K was low GI and worth a try but again my levels spiked :( - and it was only 5 spoonfuls! 
Apparently Shredded Wheat is ok - just need to work out if you can have 2 or 1 at a time.

Other things you could try are a slice of toast with either eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes etc

As for snacks I've found I'm ok with fruit as long as not too close to eating, cheese also. Yoghurts again as long as not to close to eating - just watch how much sugar is in them (low fat tend to be higher sugar!) Also I'm ok with things like a couple of cheese biscuits, cheese straws or bread sticks with a bit of software cheese.

I've kinda firgured that for first few weeks it'll be trial and error with some stuff - luckily I have my mum to helpguide me in the right direction (she's been a cross between type 1and trype 2 for 13 yrs due to pancreatitis and a pancreatic tumour! )

I see we're due around the same time, maybe we can work through this together?!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kayla26 said:


> Hi, can I join you ladies? I am 29weeks and was diagnosed with GD last weds and have been on diet control for the moment but I'm really struggling with my levels first thing in the morning, would anybody be willing to share what they usually have for breakfast and what snacks you have throughout the day. I am feeling so overwhelmed at the moment, I was hoping for a vbac but have been told this will not be possible unless I naturally labour before 38weeks as they won't induce me :(


Hi :flower: I have either a small bowl of bran flakes or two slices of brown bread toasted my levels even with sticking to the diet were still very high.. 

for a snack, a piece of fuit or yougart, two whole wheat crackers and low low cheese are some example of snacks I have 

Why can you not VBAC I will have my 4th one on this baby and I have been induced on the last 3 at 38 weeks by breaking my waters and drip :thumbup:

if you stay diet controlled you have a good chance of making it to term I did on my first pregnancy with GD 

also you do have a choice and if you really want a VBAC then reserch and go in determined to get a compromise 

There is a great thread here on VBAC information https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/658839-vbac-info-support-142.html#post26726301


----------



## CelticNiamh

CelticNiamh said:


> Kayla26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join you ladies? I am 29weeks and was diagnosed with GD last weds and have been on diet control for the moment but I'm really struggling with my levels first thing in the morning, would anybody be willing to share what they usually have for breakfast and what snacks you have throughout the day. I am feeling so overwhelmed at the moment, I was hoping for a vbac but have been told this will not be possible unless I naturally labour before 38weeks as they won't induce me :(
> 
> 
> Hi :flower: I have either a small bowl of bran flakes or two slices of brown bread toasted my levels even with sticking to the diet were still very high..
> 
> for a snack, a piece of fuit or yougart, two whole wheat crackers and low low cheese are some example of snacks I have
> 
> Why can you not VBAC I will have my 4th one on this baby and I have been induced on the last 3 at 38 weeks by breaking my waters and drip :thumbup:
> 
> if you stay diet controlled you have a good chance of making it to term I did on my first pregnancy with GD
> 
> also you do have a choice and if you really want a VBAC then reserch and go in determined to get a compromise
> 
> There is a great thread here on VBAC information https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/658839-vbac-info-support-142.html#post26726301Click to expand...

forgot to mention I have been insulin dependednt on my last 3 pregnancies


----------



## AmeliePoulain

If you stay diet controlled you may well make it to term. I have had two GD pregnancies induced at 39 weeks - my second at 39+6.

With my second induction it was just a case of breaking my waters - no drip required.


----------



## Kayla26

Thank you everyone for the advice, the reason they have said no to vbac is because my hospital will not induce with the prostin when you've had a prev section, I can have my waters broken if I am favourable but they were very negative about the whole thing! 
My levels are high, even my fasting levels in the morning are usually in the 6's and 7's they are fine for the rest of the day until it comes to bedtime. I'm starting to try and eat earlier in the evening to see if that helps. Thanks once again, I know it's all trial and error at the moment!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kayla26 said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice, the reason they have said no to vbac is because my hospital will not induce with the prostin when you've had a prev section, I can have my waters broken if I am favourable but they were very negative about the whole thing!
> My levels are high, even my fasting levels in the morning are usually in the 6's and 7's they are fine for the rest of the day until it comes to bedtime. I'm starting to try and eat earlier in the evening to see if that helps. Thanks once again, I know it's all trial and error at the moment!!

Yes I cannot have the gel either, its waters broken and then drip at a lower level to get me going and it always works:thumbup: I have always found them negative even now when my scar has proved itself over and over, strangely the midwifes on the labour ward are more confident and supportive :thumbup:
if you research it, the chance of your scar rupturing during labour is very, very low on a par with someone who has never laboured before slightly increases with drip but still very low I am not sure of the exact % I can find out though. 
There are things you can do to help ripen the cervix so you can have your waters broken, sex, evening primrose oil there is a thread in 3rd Tri I tried acupuncture as well on my first VBAC and it really helped I actually went in to labour myself on him but I was 10 days over and he was 10.2 my biggest baby yet and I am 4ft 10 

But if it is c section again at least you can plan to have a better experience more relaxed than an emergency one :flower:


----------



## nickynora

Kayla26 said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice, the reason they have said no to vbac is because my hospital will not induce with the prostin when you've had a prev section, I can have my waters broken if I am favourable but they were very negative about the whole thing!
> My levels are high, even my fasting levels in the morning are usually in the 6's and 7's they are fine for the rest of the day until it comes to bedtime. I'm starting to try and eat earlier in the evening to see if that helps. Thanks once again, I know it's all trial and error at the moment!!

Your morning levels will always be higher than your day time levels as over night/while sleeping you dont use any of the glucose as a source of energy like you do during the day. 

I do find that if I eat slightly earlier then my levels will be a little lower but not too much unless I've been out and about after dinner.

I'm off to see the dietician this morning, hoping to get some tips about breakfas as I'm struggling with cereals but do t really want to substitute them for high fat stuff like bacon and eggs etc - as I already carry a bit of extra weight!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I have had my postnatal GTT today.

Starving you for 12 hours when you have to push a double buggy for a mile to the doctors and are nursing a baby should be illigal!

I am not overly confident that the 'GD' has gone. I have got that woozy sugar high feeling now :nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

AmeliePoulain said:


> I have had my postnatal GTT today.
> 
> Starving you for 12 hours when you have to push a double buggy for a mile to the doctors and are nursing a baby should be illigal!
> 
> I am not overly confident that the 'GD' has gone. I have got that woozy sugar high feeling now :nope:

FX it is gone!! oh and I agree it should not be allowed :dohh:


----------



## nickynora

Well I'm back from seeing the dietician and nurse - neither are happy with my post breakfast numbers :(

They've both said I should be able to eat more than 1 weetabix for breakfast and certainly shouldn't get an 8.6 after 1 shredded wheat - esp as my numbers start off ok.

So I've been put on Metformin at breakfast time to see if that helps :cry: was really hoping to avoid any medication but at same time I need to eat!

On the plus side they were happy with my other numbers :happydance: said I was doing well even though I've only been doing it a week!


----------



## pinktiara

It's not about eating more but eating the right amount of carbs and protein and staying away from the high glycemic foods. I always eat brown breads pastas etc but I switched to squirrly bread instead of our usual whole wheat and even that helped my numbers alot. I experimented alot but ended up on insulin because my hormones were just too much. It took me a few weeks to figure out what food worked for me and what spiked me every time.


----------



## 080509

Weetabix and shredded wheat has a GI of around 80, sweets and lucozade/sugar has a GI of around 100, porridge has a GI of around 40.

Diabetic nurses just seem so uneducated when it comes to what foods are "right" and what isn't.


----------



## pinktiara

If you go by the original shredded wheat blocks they are 38 grams of carbs per two minus the 6 grams of fiber because you don't count that. That's alot by itself than you add milk on top of that which is about 10-15 grams of carbs so your at about 47 grams of carbs which is alot Im only suppose to have 30 grams of carbs in the morning and my protein. If I ate shreaded wheat for breakfast my numbers would be through the roof.


----------



## pinktiara

I see a dietician when I go into my clinics shes great but its a generic diet for everyone so i tweak it to foods I know that work better for me.


----------



## nickynora

pinktiara said:


> If you go by the original shredded wheat blocks they are 38 grams of carbs per two minus the 6 grams of fiber because you don't count that. That's alot by itself than you add milk on top of that which is about 10-15 grams of carbs so your at about 47 grams of carbs which is alot Im only suppose to have 30 grams of carbs in the morning and my protein. If I ate shreaded wheat for breakfast my numbers would be through the roof.

I'm just going by what the dietician said to me this morning, she said I should at least be able to eat 1 shredded wheat - they wouldn't expect me to eat less carbs than that. 1 shredded wheat plus milk is around 20/25 carbs! I can't even eat that! And can only just get away with 1 weetabix with milk - and it's not like they're swimming in milk as I dont like it, I have just enough milk to soften them enough to eat.

They both said I would struggle to find something less in carbs, without cutting out carbs at breakfast altogether.

Just what I've been told - as I said it's all new to me :shrug:


----------



## Kayla26

nickynora said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> If you go by the original shredded wheat blocks they are 38 grams of carbs per two minus the 6 grams of fiber because you don't count that. That's alot by itself than you add milk on top of that which is about 10-15 grams of carbs so your at about 47 grams of carbs which is alot Im only suppose to have 30 grams of carbs in the morning and my protein. If I ate shreaded wheat for breakfast my numbers would be through the roof.
> 
> I'm just going by what the dietician said to me this morning, she said I should at least be able to eat 1 shredded wheat - they wouldn't expect me to eat less carbs than that. 1 shredded wheat plus milk is around 20/25 carbs! I can't even eat that! And can only just get away with 1 weetabix with milk - and it's not like they're swimming in milk as I dont like it, I have just enough milk to soften them enough to eat.
> 
> They both said I would struggle to find something less in carbs, without cutting out carbs at breakfast altogether.
> 
> Just what I've been told - as I said it's all new to me :shrug:Click to expand...

I find that even 1 weetabix sends my numbers high too. I have been having 1 slice of toasted granary bread with soft cheese - which seems to be ok. I may try porridge too but I think cereals are out for me.


----------



## pinktiara

Some things will spike you some things wont thats why I ended up on the unsulin because no matter what I ate my morning numbers were always terrible.


----------



## pinktiara

Cereals no matter what type always spike me I do the steel cut oats and there good or squirrely bread toast with natural peanut butter and eggs etc


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kayla26 said:


> nickynora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> If you go by the original shredded wheat blocks they are 38 grams of carbs per two minus the 6 grams of fiber because you don't count that. That's alot by itself than you add milk on top of that which is about 10-15 grams of carbs so your at about 47 grams of carbs which is alot Im only suppose to have 30 grams of carbs in the morning and my protein. If I ate shreaded wheat for breakfast my numbers would be through the roof.
> 
> I'm just going by what the dietician said to me this morning, she said I should at least be able to eat 1 shredded wheat - they wouldn't expect me to eat less carbs than that. 1 shredded wheat plus milk is around 20/25 carbs! I can't even eat that! And can only just get away with 1 weetabix with milk - and it's not like they're swimming in milk as I dont like it, I have just enough milk to soften them enough to eat.
> 
> They both said I would struggle to find something less in carbs, without cutting out carbs at breakfast altogether.
> 
> Just what I've been told - as I said it's all new to me :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I find that even 1 weetabix sends my numbers high too. I have been having 1 slice of toasted granary bread with soft cheese - which seems to be ok. I may try porridge too but I think cereals are out for me.Click to expand...

I do not even try to eat weetabix any more, brown bread and some cheese like low low or may be some egg like an omelette then I only have one slice of brown bread

My insulin was increased today hope it works on my fasting levels when I wake in the morning


----------



## nickynora

Thanks ladies.

I think I take after my mum when it comes to cereals and carbs at breakfast - she struggles with them at breakfast too. She can't eat toast, porridge etc even the things they say are good for diabetics in terms of carbs at breakfast etc :shrug:

So I will try the metformin and hopefully it'll allow me to eat a little carbs without worrying too much, as I dont think I have an option really - I can't switch it for high fat stuff etc as I also have to watch my weight due to my raised bmi - so they've said they can't/won't ask me to eat less than 1 shredded wheat or equivalent for breakfast.

Like I said it's all new to me, so I can only go by what they recommend - mums been working on her diabetes with them for last 10 yrs and says they're actually very good!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I was awful with bread and cereals - I could tolerate reddybrek quite well but not porridge? I used to eat a child's size bowl of reddybrek but made sure I snacked well in the morning.

I probably really didn't enough carbs but I only had one incident of ketones at about 32 weeks.

I ate so many eggs that in nearly 2 months since Elodie was born I havent been able to face scrambled egg or an omelette!


----------



## BroodyBlair

For those we are already mothers with GD and insulin controlled - how long did you need to stay in hospital after babies birth and was your baby put into any special care straight after birth? Thanks xx


----------



## bumpsmum

good question broody I'd also love to know the answer. Both my boys went to NNICU right away as they will early would love it if this baby could stay on the ward with me, or at least get skin to skin for a bit!

I'm another one who can't tolerate cereal in the morn and I LOVE my cereal toast is so boring now and I'm not a egg person either. Got really fed up yesterday at my mid afternoon snack with oatcakes etc i had a kids fun size banana thinking it'd be ok NO..... my pre-evening meal reading over 2 hours later was 14.1!!! As you can imagine this set the rest of the days readings off too oops! x


----------



## nickynora

bumpsmum said:


> !
> 
> I'm another one who can't tolerate cereal in the morn and I LOVE my cereal toast is so boring now and I'm not a egg person either. Got really fed up yesterday at my mid afternoon snack with oatcakes etc i had a kids fun size banana thinking it'd be ok NO..... my pre-evening meal reading over 2 hours later was 14.1!!! As you can imagine this set the rest of the days readings off too oops! x

Yeah one of the first things mum said to me was watch bananas!


----------



## BroodyBlair

bumpsmum said:


> good question broody I'd also love to know the answer. Both my boys went to NNICU right away as they will early would love it if this baby could stay on the ward with me, or at least get skin to skin for a bit!
> 
> I'm another one who can't tolerate cereal in the morn and I LOVE my cereal toast is so boring now and I'm not a egg person either. Got really fed up yesterday at my mid afternoon snack with oatcakes etc i had a kids fun size banana thinking it'd be ok NO..... my pre-evening meal reading over 2 hours later was 14.1!!! As you can imagine this set the rest of the days readings off too oops! x

Did you have GD with your 2 boys? I noticed you were very early, 7 and 10 wks. Yes, i'm another who can't eat bananas. I haven't done in months as the last time i had a double figured reading and had to leave work as felt really ill and took a rash afterwards xx


----------



## 080509

Broody i'm type 1 (insulin) and both with both mine we had to stay in hospital 24hours, routine procedure in most hospitals just incase. Both their bloods sugars were good so didn't need extra care/NICU or anything, i BF my second and i literally fed and fed and fed none stop, his sugars were in the 3's/4's which is very good even in babies not born to diabetics! They thought i was GD with my first but same applies to all diabetics whether GD/type 1/2 here, we tend to get induced at 38 weeks and then the 24hour stay after.

hope that helps x


----------



## LittleSienna

So I had my 2hr GTT yesterday, my results came back as 8.4 which the cut off point is 8.5 so I'm really on the borderline, 

No one has given me any further advice on what I should be doing to help it? and im feeling a little confused as to what im supposed to do next? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So the way numbers work here I think are different and I don't know how to convert to the number system you use but maybe someone can help me? I have two glucose tests done both 1 hours both I did fast for first was 90 and second was 130. SO I was told cut off is 140 but here is the thing my babies chest was measuring slightly ahead of everything else. So now I get to test myself for a week had a class today and id not eaten since 9 the previous night at at 2-3 in the afternoon I was feeling fine at an 84 ok on to dinner think I ate at 4 or 5 finished by 5:30 took my sugar an hour later just to see because I had 1 and 1/2 plate of Chinese food as I have to cut it out and stick to a diet well it was 135. Thoughts on this from anyone? This is my 3rd baby first concern with GD.


----------



## Nela

*Sighs*

After failing my GD test, I was called in to meet with the diabetes nurse and dietician. Luckily, I had written down the things I've been eating. Unfortunately, seems I have been on the right track from the start (should have been since I have hypoglycemia as well, go figure!) and there doesn't seem to be too much to do in terms of diet. Only a little tweaking here and there to spread things out a little more evenly. However, doesn't seem to be doing too much. I'm constantly hungry now and my numbers are either borderline or too high. Some have been perfect but then I've barely eaten. I'm eating/doing what they've me but I'm not convinced that it's going to be to their liking. Pretty convinced and terrified that they will put me on insulin. Terrified because I still get bouts of hypoglycemia and I hate needles. I don't know that I have the courage to give myself injections. :cry: 

How are you ladies doing? How long did they give you to get your numbers down?

I have to get my fasting below 5.3 and after meals needs to be below 6.7. I have had an 8.6 and 8.2 but the rest have been mostly fine. Do you ladies have to stay within the same range? 

Feeling so discouraged at the moment. :cry:


----------



## ttcnewb

Mine are very similar to your targets. 5.3 or below for before breakfast. And 7 or below 2hrs after meals.


----------



## pinktiara

Nela said:


> *Sighs*
> 
> After failing my GD test, I was called in to meet with the diabetes nurse and dietician. Luckily, I had written down the things I've been eating. Unfortunately, seems I have been on the right track from the start (should have been since I have hypoglycemia as well, go figure!) and there doesn't seem to be too much to do in terms of diet. Only a little tweaking here and there to spread things out a little more evenly. However, doesn't seem to be doing too much. I'm constantly hungry now and my numbers are either borderline or too high. Some have been perfect but then I've barely eaten. I'm eating/doing what they've me but I'm not convinced that it's going to be to their liking. Pretty convinced and terrified that they will put me on insulin. Terrified because I still get bouts of hypoglycemia and I hate needles. I don't know that I have the courage to give myself injections. :cry:
> 
> How are you ladies doing? How long did they give you to get your numbers down?
> 
> I have to get my fasting below 5.3 and after meals needs to be below 6.7. I have had an 8.6 and 8.2 but the rest have been mostly fine. Do you ladies have to stay within the same range?
> 
> Feeling so discouraged at the moment. :cry:

I also have hypoglycemia since I was a child I used to pass out all the time so I understand how that feels ugh. I was put on insulin because no matter how strictly I stuck to there diet my hormones were too strong and my numbers wouldnt even out. I don't know how it is where you are but I got insulin pens and I am terrrrrrified of needles but they don't hurt at all actually hurt less than pricking your finger cause of no nerves when you inject them into fat. I use the pens and there very thin very tiny needles trust me I never thought I could do it but now I do 4 needles a day no problem.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcnewb said:


> Mine are very similar to your targets. 5.3 or below for before breakfast. And 7 or below 2hrs after meals.

Mine are 5 or below pre meal and 7 or below post meal at 1 hour 
reading after breakfast has been 8.8 and 9.6 waiting to test in a few minutes to see what they are this morning :dohh: 


pinktiara said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> *Sighs*
> 
> After failing my GD test, I was called in to meet with the diabetes nurse and dietician. Luckily, I had written down the things I've been eating. Unfortunately, seems I have been on the right track from the start (should have been since I have hypoglycemia as well, go figure!) and there doesn't seem to be too much to do in terms of diet. Only a little tweaking here and there to spread things out a little more evenly. However, doesn't seem to be doing too much. I'm constantly hungry now and my numbers are either borderline or too high. Some have been perfect but then I've barely eaten. I'm eating/doing what they've me but I'm not convinced that it's going to be to their liking. Pretty convinced and terrified that they will put me on insulin. Terrified because I still get bouts of hypoglycemia and I hate needles. I don't know that I have the courage to give myself injections. :cry:
> 
> How are you ladies doing? How long did they give you to get your numbers down?
> 
> I have to get my fasting below 5.3 and after meals needs to be below 6.7. I have had an 8.6 and 8.2 but the rest have been mostly fine. Do you ladies have to stay within the same range?
> 
> Feeling so discouraged at the moment. :cry:
> 
> I also have hypoglycemia since I was a child I used to pass out all the time so I understand how that feels ugh. I was put on insulin because no matter how strictly I stuck to there diet my hormones were too strong and my numbers wouldnt even out. I don't know how it is where you are but I got insulin pens and I am terrrrrrified of needles but they don't hurt at all actually hurt less than pricking your finger cause of no nerves when you inject them into fat. I use the pens and there very thin very tiny needles trust me I never thought I could do it but now I do 4 needles a day no problem.Click to expand...

yep injecting sounds so scary, but checking your blood sugars can hurt more at times, just remember to stay away from your belly button and keep closer to your hips I have to do 5 injections a day two with my evening meal and the only time it hurt is when I managed to inject in the same hole as my first injection :dohh: oops


----------



## LittleSienna

Could I ask you girls to have a look at my readings for me please.

yesterday after lunch was 6.2 and after dinner was 7.8

today fasting was 3.7, after breakfast was 7.0 before lunch was 7.9 and after lunch was 8.4.

The after results are always tested an hour after eating. I have no idea whats normal and what isn't so if someone could help me i would be truly grateful.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> Could I ask you girls to have a look at my readings for me please.
> 
> yesterday after lunch was 6.2 and after dinner was 7.8
> 
> today fasting was 3.7, after breakfast was 7.0 before lunch was 7.9 and after lunch was 8.4.
> 
> The after results are always tested an hour after eating. I have no idea whats normal and what isn't so if someone could help me i would be truly grateful.

fasting was on the low side way do you have to have your meals ? snack at bedtime ? 

after breakfast is just ok did you have a snack between breakfast and lunch 7.9 is quite high mine have to be 5 or under before meals so 8.4 is high again 

I am no expert but if those numbers keep up you may need insulin or more if you are all ready on it 

are you on insulin


----------



## LittleSienna

CelticNiamh said:


> LittleSienna said:
> 
> 
> Could I ask you girls to have a look at my readings for me please.
> 
> yesterday after lunch was 6.2 and after dinner was 7.8
> 
> today fasting was 3.7, after breakfast was 7.0 before lunch was 7.9 and after lunch was 8.4.
> 
> The after results are always tested an hour after eating. I have no idea whats normal and what isn't so if someone could help me i would be truly grateful.
> 
> fasting was on the low side way do you have to have your meals ? snack at bedtime ?
> 
> after breakfast is just ok did you have a snack between breakfast and lunch 7.9 is quite high mine have to be 5 or under before meals so 8.4 is high again
> 
> I am no expert but if those numbers keep up you may need insulin or more if you are all ready on it
> 
> are you on insulinClick to expand...

Im not on insulin, and my diabetic team are really really rubbish. I had my night time meal at about 6pm last night and nothing else. Then had cereal at breakfast, but it was about 9.30 am which is quite late for me so im wondering if my spike hit just before lunch, would explain the high reading? And for lunch I had salad, with a small wholemeal roll and some sliced pork. Ive had no support at all....and im concerned that if i dont even know whats normal then i may be harming baby?


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleSienna said:
> 
> 
> Could I ask you girls to have a look at my readings for me please.
> 
> yesterday after lunch was 6.2 and after dinner was 7.8
> 
> today fasting was 3.7, after breakfast was 7.0 before lunch was 7.9 and after lunch was 8.4.
> 
> The after results are always tested an hour after eating. I have no idea whats normal and what isn't so if someone could help me i would be truly grateful.
> 
> fasting was on the low side way do you have to have your meals ? snack at bedtime ?
> 
> after breakfast is just ok did you have a snack between breakfast and lunch 7.9 is quite high mine have to be 5 or under before meals so 8.4 is high again
> 
> I am no expert but if those numbers keep up you may need insulin or more if you are all ready on it
> 
> are you on insulinClick to expand...
> 
> Im not on insulin, and my diabetic team are really really rubbish. I had my night time meal at about 6pm last night and nothing else. Then had cereal at breakfast, but it was about 9.30 am which is quite late for me so im wondering if my spike hit just before lunch, would explain the high reading? And for lunch I had salad, with a small wholemeal roll and some sliced pork. Ive had no support at all....and im concerned that if i dont even know whats normal then i may be harming baby?Click to expand...

what time did you have lunch, that will give a better picture, some times with GD blood sugars keep riseing it is happening to me this time as well, but between lunch and dinner so I have to take short acting insulin and longer acting insulin at lunch time to help keep my pre dinner reading down to 5 or under. did you see a dietician at all to help with diet :flower:

Here what I have to do see if it helps my team are brilliant I have to say

8.00 Meter
8.00 insulin - if prescribed
8.00 breakfast
1 hour after breakfast meter
10.00 snack (depending on dietician)
12.30 meter
12.30 insulin - if prescribed
12.30 Lunch 
1 hour after lunch meter
15.30 snack (depending on dietician)
18.00 meter
18.00 insunlin - if prescribed
18.00 dinner
1 hour after dinner meter
22.00 meter
22.00 snack
22.00 insulin - if prescribed 

I followed this diet before insulin and now I am insulin


----------



## LittleSienna

I had lunch at around 1pm.....

I had no advice, at all. no diet advice or anything else. I think because i was so borderline on my GTT they arent really bothered. but i am.


----------



## pinktiara

CelticNiamh said:


> ttcnewb said:
> 
> 
> Mine are very similar to your targets. 5.3 or below for before breakfast. And 7 or below 2hrs after meals.
> 
> Mine are 5 or below pre meal and 7 or below post meal at 1 hour
> reading after breakfast has been 8.8 and 9.6 waiting to test in a few minutes to see what they are this morning :dohh:
> 
> 
> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nela said:
> 
> 
> *Sighs*
> 
> After failing my GD test, I was called in to meet with the diabetes nurse and dietician. Luckily, I had written down the things I've been eating. Unfortunately, seems I have been on the right track from the start (should have been since I have hypoglycemia as well, go figure!) and there doesn't seem to be too much to do in terms of diet. Only a little tweaking here and there to spread things out a little more evenly. However, doesn't seem to be doing too much. I'm constantly hungry now and my numbers are either borderline or too high. Some have been perfect but then I've barely eaten. I'm eating/doing what they've me but I'm not convinced that it's going to be to their liking. Pretty convinced and terrified that they will put me on insulin. Terrified because I still get bouts of hypoglycemia and I hate needles. I don't know that I have the courage to give myself injections. :cry:
> 
> How are you ladies doing? How long did they give you to get your numbers down?
> 
> I have to get my fasting below 5.3 and after meals needs to be below 6.7. I have had an 8.6 and 8.2 but the rest have been mostly fine. Do you ladies have to stay within the same range?
> 
> Feeling so discouraged at the moment. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I also have hypoglycemia since I was a child I used to pass out all the time so I understand how that feels ugh. I was put on insulin because no matter how strictly I stuck to there diet my hormones were too strong and my numbers wouldnt even out. I don't know how it is where you are but I got insulin pens and I am terrrrrrified of needles but they don't hurt at all actually hurt less than pricking your finger cause of no nerves when you inject them into fat. I use the pens and there very thin very tiny needles trust me I never thought I could do it but now I do 4 needles a day no problem.Click to expand...
> 
> yep injecting sounds so scary, but checking your blood sugars can hurt more at times, just remember to stay away from your belly button and keep closer to your hips I have to do 5 injections a day two with my evening meal and the only time it hurt is when I managed to inject in the same hole as my first injection :dohh: oopsClick to expand...

Its so true I use my love handles haha I have hit a capillary once bruised like crazy but still didnt hurt


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> I had lunch at around 1pm.....
> 
> I had no advice, at all. no diet advice or anything else. I think because i was so borderline on my GTT they arent really bothered. but i am.

They should know that as pregnacy progresses, your blood sugars can rise and they need to be watched closely 

while I was diet controlled, I would see the GD clinic in my maternity hospital I had to go in fasting were you had a blood test you were then given a voucher for breakfast wholegrain bread with low fat butter and a cup tea then and hour after you finished you went back for a second blood test then straigt to clinic were I was seen by the midwifes for blood pressure etc then to see baby doctor if you were to see him and then when second lot of bloods were back to see endo this way they could see if diet was enough or would you need to A, be admitted for a blood sugar series and insulin B, straight to insulin I was A admitted at 18 week managed to escape 3 days before I was back to hospital and on insulin

your right to be, when do you go back to see them do they go over your blood sugars, can you ring your midwife if your numbers are high and your worried. 

did they give you any information on diet and snacks I have mine here I could see if I can scan it and share it with you or any one else who like it :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> I had lunch at around 1pm.....
> 
> I had no advice, at all. no diet advice or anything else. I think because i was so borderline on my GTT they arent really bothered. but i am.

sorry meant to add, your timing for lunch was ok, I say the rise was more to do with GD and hormones than a late spike after breakfast


----------



## pinktiara

that's what happened to me my hormones were too much and I ended up on insulin.


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinktiara said:


> that's what happened to me my hormones were too much and I ended up on insulin.

yep dam hormones LOL 

my insulin was increased again today its being adjusted twice a week now most weeks well every week except last week :dohh:


----------



## cautious

Thankyou so much. They dont want to see me back again now until im 36weeks thats 3 and a half weeks away. Thats all I was told. But I may ring my community midwife if it continues as im concerned.....


----------



## CelticNiamh

USAF_WIFE said:


> So the way numbers work here I think are different and I don't know how to convert to the number system you use but maybe someone can help me? I have two glucose tests done both 1 hours both I did fast for first was 90 and second was 130. SO I was told cut off is 140 but here is the thing my babies chest was measuring slightly ahead of everything else. So now I get to test myself for a week had a class today and id not eaten since 9 the previous night at at 2-3 in the afternoon I was feeling fine at an 84 ok on to dinner think I ate at 4 or 5 finished by 5:30 took my sugar an hour later just to see because I had 1 and 1/2 plate of Chinese food as I have to cut it out and stick to a diet well it was 135. Thoughts on this from anyone? This is my 3rd baby first concern with GD.

https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm here is a convetor to check! 135 is 7.5 in our terms which would be a little high for me 

90 is good and 130 would be ok if you were not pregnant so a little on the high side so that is prob why they are going to try diet first and go from there. :flower:


just a note to any one diet controlled :flower:
*You should not be going hungry or losing weight just to get your blood sugars down, Be sure to eat enough to meet your nutritional needs for both you and your baby!! if diet is not enough to control it may be time for insulin so make sure and let your care provider know *:hugs:


----------



## pinktiara

CelticNiamh said:


> pinktiara said:
> 
> 
> that's what happened to me my hormones were too much and I ended up on insulin.
> 
> yep dam hormones LOL
> 
> my insulin was increased again today its being adjusted twice a week now most weeks well every week except last week :dohh:Click to expand...

I have had mine adjusted once so far and it seems to have worked only 19 days left for me than hopefully im done with it all


----------



## pinktiara

CelticNiamh said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> So the way numbers work here I think are different and I don't know how to convert to the number system you use but maybe someone can help me? I have two glucose tests done both 1 hours both I did fast for first was 90 and second was 130. SO I was told cut off is 140 but here is the thing my babies chest was measuring slightly ahead of everything else. So now I get to test myself for a week had a class today and id not eaten since 9 the previous night at at 2-3 in the afternoon I was feeling fine at an 84 ok on to dinner think I ate at 4 or 5 finished by 5:30 took my sugar an hour later just to see because I had 1 and 1/2 plate of Chinese food as I have to cut it out and stick to a diet well it was 135. Thoughts on this from anyone? This is my 3rd baby first concern with GD.
> 
> https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm here is a convetor to check! 135 is 7.5 in our terms which would be a little high for me
> 
> 90 is good and 130 would be ok if you were not pregnant so a little on the high side so that is prob why they are going to try diet first and go from there. :flower:
> 
> 
> just a note to any one diet controlled :flower:
> *You should not be going hungry or losing weight just to get your blood sugars down, Be sure to eat enough to meet your nutritional needs for both you and your baby!! if diet is not enough to control it may be time for insulin so make sure and let your care provider know *:hugs:Click to expand...

I felt so defeated when I couldn't control it with diet but as they will assure you there is nothing you can do your hormones will win lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinktiara I know I did the first time as well, I have seen people in here feel so bad when they are doing thier best with diet but numbers keep going up and it is not your fault down to hormones :flower: 19 days left brill will you be induced


----------



## pinktiara

I'm having another c section


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinktiara said:


> I'm having another c section

I am so blind, I see that now in your signature :flower: your in count down mode now :flower:


----------



## pinktiara

haha ya I just added a ticker thing too cause apparently I can never have too many lol


----------



## LittleSienna

so my after dinner reading was 7.0 ..... which i much prefer the look of. and Im assuming thats relatively normal.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> so my after dinner reading was 7.0 ..... which i much prefer the look of. and Im assuming thats relatively normal.

 yep much better :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSienna

So as I said earlier my after dinner reading 1 hour after was 7.0 but its now 3 hours after donner and ive had nothing else to eat......its now 7.2????? Im so so confused


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> So as I said earlier my after dinner reading 1 hour after was 7.0 but its now 3 hours after donner and ive had nothing else to eat......its now 7.2????? Im so so confused

Yea that can happen, it is to do with our hormones! it happens me between lunch and dinner so I have to take a long acting insulin as well as the quick acting one at lunch to stop my levels going up by them selfs between lunch and dinner.
On my as pregnancy I needed both types at each meal, keep a good eye on it and if by Monday they are still high ring the GD team and let them know :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSienna

Thank you for your advice. It is much appreciated. Here was me thinking well if they were 7.0 after dinner they would be lower 3 hours later. I got a shock when they werent!


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> Thank you for your advice. It is much appreciated. Here was me thinking well if they were 7.0 after dinner they would be lower 3 hours later. I got a shock when they werent!

No problem :flower:


----------



## bumpsmum

think I suffered my first 'hypo' tonight, dinner was quite late and doubt I drank enough water today, felt really yucky and dizzy etc bloods were 4.2 very low for me but still above 4 what a novelty being allowed a drink of fizzy juice lol I savoured every sip but how scary!! x


----------



## CelticNiamh

bumpsmum said:


> think I suffered my first 'hypo' tonight, dinner was quite late and doubt I drank enough water today, felt really yucky and dizzy etc bloods were 4.2 very low for me but still above 4 what a novelty being allowed a drink of fizzy juice lol I savoured every sip but how scary!! x

heading to a low all right! hate when the feeling kicks in early, you can feel low if your blood sugars have been generally higher than that, your used to a certain level so if they go below symptoms kick in yuck, I have had that happen a few times! what were they like after your dinner! I hate getting them because it just throws me off then I am always high after my meal ,if I treat the hypo even if it is a little of a sugary drink :dohh: horrible


----------



## pinktiara

I have had that my whole life its a terrible feeling I find I get them more now than I did before getting pregnant perhaps the insulin I had a 3.0 the other day it was aweful. I used to faint all the time as a child if I didnt eat which was often while out playing etc.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

CelticNiamh said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> So the way numbers work here I think are different and I don't know how to convert to the number system you use but maybe someone can help me? I have two glucose tests done both 1 hours both I did fast for first was 90 and second was 130. SO I was told cut off is 140 but here is the thing my babies chest was measuring slightly ahead of everything else. So now I get to test myself for a week had a class today and id not eaten since 9 the previous night at at 2-3 in the afternoon I was feeling fine at an 84 ok on to dinner think I ate at 4 or 5 finished by 5:30 took my sugar an hour later just to see because I had 1 and 1/2 plate of Chinese food as I have to cut it out and stick to a diet well it was 135. Thoughts on this from anyone? This is my 3rd baby first concern with GD.
> 
> https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm here is a convetor to check! 135 is 7.5 in our terms which would be a little high for me
> 
> 90 is good and 130 would be ok if you were not pregnant so a little on the high side so that is prob why they are going to try diet first and go from there. :flower:
> 
> 
> just a note to any one diet controlled :flower:
> *You should not be going hungry or losing weight just to get your blood sugars down, Be sure to eat enough to meet your nutritional needs for both you and your baby!! if diet is not enough to control it may be time for insulin so make sure and let your care provider know *:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi thanks! I actually have had normal numbers today I think by your standards I am sick and also was having crying fits of anxiety yesterday I have bad anxiety and it was triggered by figuring out what I was doing. Our highest we can go is 7.7 here 1hr post meals and 5.2 upon waking up. So if you look at my numbers I think just being calm today and knew what I was doing with the poking. The nurse told me I more then likely caused myself fudged numbers due to all the freaking out all day. >.<

These are my numbers for today. 
4.8 waking, breakfast 1 hr was 6, lunch 5.9, dinner 5.4.
Mine from yesterday.
6 waking, breakfast 7.4, lunch 7.3, dinner 7.2.


----------



## LittleSienna

So yet again.....its 3.8 on fasting. I thought diabetes was supposed to give you high sugar in the morning????


edited to add* 

and now 1 hour after breakfast its 8.8......

Ive rang my GP surgery as its open on a saturday morning and requested a call back, for advice...


----------



## Sephie

Oh dear LittleSienna, I hope they can give you some good advice in regards to your sugar level!

Hi ladies! Just joining this thread as well, was diagnosed last Monday (just under 2 weeks ago) with borderline GD as they said I just missed the cutoff for the GTT test by a mere margin but they would like to monitor me just in case!

My gynae has asked me to collect my own blood (wonderful) and I did that 2 days ago and delivered it to the lab yesterday. I also ordered my own blood sugar monitor and have been monitoring myself lately. 

My fasting numbers in the number in the mornings are usually 5.2, but after breakfast, (I had Special K, silly me I thought I was safe) and was 7.8 after an hour, but I've since then substituted it with a slice of German Rye bread with a hard boiled egg and tomato yesterday and my after 1 hour reading was 6.8. So I guess that's an ok number? I also tested my glucose levels with different meals and with different types of carbs and seems that I should be ok... 6.5 with a bowl of rice, fish and veg and also a 6.5 with spaghetti bolognese for dinner a couple of nights ago. Also one night I had little potato (I can't eat too much potato), a nice pork chop and loads of veg and it was 5.6 after an hour. Is that ok or should I up my intake of carbohydrates?

I have only seen my dietician once so far and apparently she gave me a book of numbers of carbohydrates to consume in a day and it seems quite a lot but I think I've stuck to it pretty well and as long as I stay away from cereals in the morning I should be ok, I hope! I see the gynae on Tuesday again and hope to explain to her my mistake with my cereal the other morning and hope that she won't put me on insulin (at least not yet), I was told there's a possibility that in the last few weeks of pregnancy I may have to be on insulin. I'm hoping to delay that as much as possible! Also, this pregnancy, I haven't gained much weight as I lost about 4kg in my first tri, then gained all of that back and have only gained up to my pre-pregnancy weight now (I was already overweight to begin with). And with the new diet, I haven't gained much either. So I hope I'm doing the right thing!


----------



## CelticNiamh

USAF_WIFE said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> So the way numbers work here I think are different and I don't know how to convert to the number system you use but maybe someone can help me? I have two glucose tests done both 1 hours both I did fast for first was 90 and second was 130. SO I was told cut off is 140 but here is the thing my babies chest was measuring slightly ahead of everything else. So now I get to test myself for a week had a class today and id not eaten since 9 the previous night at at 2-3 in the afternoon I was feeling fine at an 84 ok on to dinner think I ate at 4 or 5 finished by 5:30 took my sugar an hour later just to see because I had 1 and 1/2 plate of Chinese food as I have to cut it out and stick to a diet well it was 135. Thoughts on this from anyone? This is my 3rd baby first concern with GD.
> 
> https://www.onlineconversion.com/blood_sugar.htm here is a convetor to check! 135 is 7.5 in our terms which would be a little high for me
> 
> 90 is good and 130 would be ok if you were not pregnant so a little on there high side so that is prob why they are going to try diet first and go from there. :flower:
> 
> 
> just a note to any one diet controlled :flower:
> *You should not be going hungry or losing weight just to get your blood sugars down, Be sure to eat enough to meet your nutritional needs for both you and your baby!! if diet is not enough to control it may be time for insulin so make sure and let your care provider know *:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi thanks! I actually have had normal numbers today I think by your standards I am sick and also was having crying fits of anxiety yesterday I have bad anxiety and it was triggered by figuring out what I was doing. Our highest we can go is 7.7 here 1hr post meals and 5.2 upon waking up. So if you look at my numbers I think just being calm today and knew what I was doing with the poking. The nurse told me I more then likely caused myself fudged numbers due to all the freaking out all day. >.<
> 
> These are my numbers for today.
> 4.8 waking, breakfast 1 hr was 6, lunch 5.9, dinner 5.4.
> Mine from yesterday.
> 6 waking, breakfast 7.4, lunch 7.3, dinner 7.2.Click to expand...

yea that can happen all right if your stressed or unwell your blood sugars will go up glad they are so good today :flower:



LittleSienna said:


> So yet again.....its 3.8 on fasting. I thought diabetes was supposed to give you high sugar in the morning????
> 
> 
> edited to add*
> 
> and now 1 hour after breakfast its 8.8......
> 
> Ive rang my GP surgery as its open on a saturday morning and requested a call back, for advice...

did you have a snack at bed time, if you did make sure its one with protein 8.8 is high nomally the hospital you are attending have a ward that looks after gd women in pregnancy I known I can ring them for advice might be worth a shot to try giving them a call


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sephie said:


> Oh dear LittleSienna, I hope they can give you some good advice in regards to your sugar level!
> 
> Hi ladies! Just joining this thread as well, was diagnosed last Monday (just under 2 weeks ago) with borderline GD as they said I just missed the cutoff for the GTT test by a mere margin but they would like to monitor me just in case!
> 
> My gynae has asked me to collect my own blood (wonderful) and I did that 2 days ago and delivered it to the lab yesterday. I also ordered my own blood sugar monitor and have been monitoring myself lately.
> 
> My fasting numbers in the number in the mornings are usually 5.2, but after breakfast, (I had Special K, silly me I thought I was safe) and was 7.8 after an hour, but I've since then substituted it with a slice of German Rye bread with a hard boiled egg and tomato yesterday and my after 1 hour reading was 6.8. So I guess that's an ok number? I also tested my glucose levels with different meals and with different types of carbs and seems that I should be ok... 6.5 with a bowl of rice, fish and veg and also a 6.5 with spaghetti bolognese for dinner a couple of nights ago. Also one night I had little potato (I can't eat too much potato), a nice pork chop and loads of veg and it was 5.6 after an hour. Is that ok or should I up my intake of carbohydrates?
> 
> I have only seen my dietician once so far and apparently she gave me a book of numbers of carbohydrates to consume in a day and it seems quite a lot but I think I've stuck to it pretty well and as long as I stay away from cereals in the morning I should be ok, I hope! I see the gynae on Tuesday again and hope to explain to her my mistake with my cereal the other morning and hope that she won't put me on insulin (at least not yet), I was told there's a possibility that in the last few weeks of pregnancy I may have to be on insulin. I'm hoping to delay that as much as possible! Also, this pregnancy, I haven't gained much weight as I lost about 4kg in my first tri, then gained all of that back and have only gained up to my pre-pregnancy weight now (I was already overweight to begin with). And with the new diet, I haven't gained much either. So I hope I'm doing the right thing!

try not to worry they generally look for more than one high reading before they think about insulin :flower: by the sounds of it you have your diet well controlled keep it up! try not to worry about the thoughts of insulin it is not as scary as it sounds. 

I am a very happy bunny this morning for the first time in agaes I had a 4.8 :happydance: fasting way better than 5.9 I have been having lately! hope it hold steady now or I will be breaking in to double digit injection at bedtime insulin :dohh:


----------



## Sephie

CelticNiamh said:


> try not to worry they generally look for more than one high reading before they think about insulin :flower: by the sounds of it you have your diet well controlled keep it up! try not to worry about the thoughts of insulin it is not as scary as it sounds.
> 
> I am a very happy bunny this morning for the first time in agaes I had a 4.8 :happydance: fasting way better than 5.9 I have been having lately! hope it hold steady now or I will be breaking in to double digit injection at bedtime insulin :dohh:

Thanks for your reply, CelticNiamh! :) I decided to take out my the quote of my first post as it was long! And would have made my reply even longer! :haha:

I am hoping I can keep it up and with my own glucose test meter I can monitor what I have daily, only shame is it's not covered here at all by my insurance.

Glad to hear you had a good fasting number this morning! Yay! Let's hope it holds steady for you! Fingers crossed! Oh and I'm not terrified of insulin, just hoping that I can avoid it for as long as possible and if it gets worse in the next few weeks, I am fine using it. Safety of baby is no. 1 priority for me! :) 

I have a question though, I would love to have around 3-4 children eventually and if I were on insulin dependent GD from baby no. 1, would doctors then advise us to limit the number of children we would want? Or would the complications arise if we have more children?

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sephie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> try not to worry they generally look for more than one high reading before they think about insulin :flower: by the sounds of it you have your diet well controlled keep it up! try not to worry about the thoughts of insulin it is not as scary as it sounds.
> 
> I am a very happy bunny this morning for the first time in agaes I had a 4.8 :happydance: fasting way better than 5.9 I have been having lately! hope it hold steady now or I will be breaking in to double digit injection at bedtime insulin :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for your reply, CelticNiamh! :) I decided to take out my the quote of my first post as it was long! And would have made my reply even longer! :haha:
> 
> I am hoping I can keep it up and with my own glucose test meter I can monitor what I have daily, only shame is it's not covered here at all by my insurance.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a good fasting number this morning! Yay! Let's hope it holds steady for you! Fingers crossed! Oh and I'm not terrified of insulin, just hoping that I can avoid it for as long as possible and if it gets worse in the next few weeks, I am fine using it. Safety of baby is no. 1 priority for me! :)
> 
> I have a question though, I would love to have around 3-4 children eventually and if I were on insulin dependent GD from baby no. 1, would doctors then advise us to limit the number of children we would want? Or would the complications arise if we have more children?
> 
> Thanks! :flower:Click to expand...

That is a shame, do they not have a program for people who are diabetics making sure they can recieve what they need at no cost! because depending on what type of monitor you have strips can be expensive:dohh:

On your question on if your will be told to limit the amount of children you have, No I have never been told that! I am having my 6th and this is my 4th time on insulin in pregnncy, I was diet controlled on my first baby they missed my GD on my second baby :wacko: hope that helps :)


----------



## LittleSienna

So I spoke to the gp......

Who told me to stop testing my sugar????? And that if my sugar was hugh then they will pick it up in my urine at my midwife app......

So now im even more confused. So glad theres only another 7 weeks of this.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> So I spoke to the gp......
> 
> Who told me to stop testing my sugar????? And that if my sugar was hugh then they will pick it up in my urine at my midwife app......
> 
> So now im even more confused. So glad theres only another 7 weeks of this.

I am not surprised:dohh: to be honest I would tend to listen to some one trained in gestational diabetites not my GP who would have to go and read up before advising you,i Have got mad advice from GP's :dohh: when are you to be seen by the diabetites team again? 

to be honest I would not be happy with my sugars being that high I would be getting in touch with my diabetic midwife to let her know, do you have any contact information for them how do your appointment work!!! do they have you monitoring your blood sugars ?


----------



## CelticNiamh

CelticNiamh said:


> LittleSienna said:
> 
> 
> So I spoke to the gp......
> 
> Who told me to stop testing my sugar????? And that if my sugar was hugh then they will pick it up in my urine at my midwife app......
> 
> So now im even more confused. So glad theres only another 7 weeks of this.
> 
> I am not surprised:dohh: to be honest I would tend to listen to some one trained in gestational diabetites not my GP who would have to go and read up before advising you,i Have got mad advice from GP's :dohh: when are you to be seen by the diabetites team again?
> 
> to be honest I would not be happy with my sugars being that high I would be getting in touch with my diabetic midwife to let her know, do you have any contact information for them how do your appointment work!!! do they have you monitoring your blood sugars ?Click to expand...

PS sorry for all the questions :hugs: and your midwife may not pick it up in your urine :dohh: you doing the diet and when my sugars went high enough for insulin I had no signs in my urine at all just thought I would let you know!


----------



## Sephie

CelticNiamh, thank you for your reply and that gives me some less worry as to how many children we'd love to plan to have in the future! :) Your advice is really valuable to me! x

LittleSienna, I don't know how things are done in the UK, but I feel that it seems that the GP doesn't seem that worried about your sugars and I honestly would get advice from the diabetic nurse (we also have a diabetic nurse in the Netherlands but I haven't yet been referred). 

I hope that you will get some help with it!


----------



## LittleSienna

Yes I was advised to test my sugars and alter my diet but haven't been given a date or number for the diabetic team? 

Or told what my sugar was supposed to be either....

I feel like because my test was borderline they dont really care, but I do and I feel really uncared for and so confused......its not good for my stress levels.


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> Yes I was advised to test my sugars and alter my diet but haven't been given a date or number for the diabetic team?
> 
> Or told what my sugar was supposed to be either....
> 
> I feel like because my test was borderline they dont really care, but I do and I feel really uncared for and so confused......its not good for my stress levels.

I would bust a gasket :growlmad::growlmad: 
Try and contact whom ever gave you the blood sugar monitor as why would they give you that if they had no intentions of following that up very poor care and completely not on!!! Someone has made a mistake some were. You need to get in touch with the clinic that looks after GD women and chat to them; as soon as you tell them your numbers they will want to see you I am sure of it. :flower: or failing that ring your midwife and explain to her how your numbers are high and whom do you tell as your very worried about it now!! 
Do not worry too much on numbers yes they are higher than what is liked but its when you are in double digits 15 upwards is when it can really effect you both or so I was told!!


----------



## Tiffylove

I'm about 31 weeks. I was diagnosed with GD at 7 weeks. 
Due June 24th with a baby boy. 

I am having a harder and harder time controlling my GD. It makes it even harder that a lot of things we can eat, I can't get down or make me puke. I'm currently taking Glyburide twice a day and still have issues. I walk for 45 minutes a day 6 times a week. 

They are scaring me with all the talk of GD moms having high risk of stillborns. At 34 weeks I start some stress and perinatal testing twice a week. At 27 weeks my stomach measured 25cms and at 29 weeks it measured 30 cms, so now they are even more concerned and I have an US scheduled for next week to check on the baby.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tiffylove said:


> I'm about 31 weeks. I was diagnosed with GD at 7 weeks.
> Due June 24th with a baby boy.
> 
> I am having a harder and harder time controlling my GD. It makes it even harder that a lot of things we can eat, I can't get down or make me puke. I'm currently taking Glyburide twice a day and still have issues. I walk for 45 minutes a day 6 times a week.
> 
> They are scaring me with all the talk of GD moms having high risk of stillborns. At 34 weeks I start some stress and perinatal testing twice a week. At 27 weeks my stomach measured 25cms and at 29 weeks it measured 30 cms, so now they are even more concerned and I have an US scheduled for next week to check on the baby.

I have always measured bigger it can be down to more fluid than problems with the baby, fundal height is not a good indication of baby size :flower: it is ok to be one to two cm less or more! The scan will show more; normally GD babies will have a bigger tummy and head than normal but if your GD is controlled then there is generally no problems. All my babies have been born healthy and I have had GD on all except my 2nd it was missed on him and he was a healthy but big at 10 pounds 2 he was my VBAC as well :) 

The baby health would be affected if your numbers were 15 upwards with no insulin to help bring them down again.

May be you need more insulin at each meal to help keep numbers in better control and eat food you can tolerate! 

I am on novorapid at each meal and insulatard at lunch and bedtime, even with insulin and eating well my blood sugars go up and I am getting my insulin adjusted twice a week, just remember its all down to hormones and not your fault


----------



## nickynora

LittleSienna said:


> So I spoke to the gp......
> 
> Who told me to stop testing my sugar????? And that if my sugar was hugh then they will pick it up in my urine at my midwife app......
> 
> So now im even more confused. So glad theres only another 7 weeks of this.

I wouldn't stop testing if you've been asked to hun. Sugar will not necessarily show up in your urine - I've had none so far in mine and was diagnosed with GD at 29 weeks following a routine GLT when I was 27+4!!

I had a routine GLT due to high BMI and previous large baby (10lb 6oz!) - they are now considering the possiblity that I had GD last time but as I have no family history and was lighter then I wasn't routinely tested and none showed in my urine.

My GLT result was borderline at 7.8, the cut off point in my area! And I have been monitoring my blood sugars since 29 weeks, and I am already having to take 500mg of Metformin (which I'm told is nothing in the grand scheme of things) at breakfast to control my post breakfast readings, so things can change very quickly even in a 'borderline' case.

I have to keep my numbers between 3.5 and 5.9 before meals, and 4 and 7.8 an hour after meals. (I know some area vary slightly)

If I were you I would ring your local hospital switchboard and ask to be put through to the Diabetic Centre there (if they have opne, mine does and thats who deals with me), they should be able to give you some advice and get you seen. If not then contact the Ante-natal Clinic there and explain to them, they should know who you need to speak to.

You should at least be seeing a Diabetic Nurse, if not a Consultant and you should have been to see a Dietician too. I now have all 3, and have even got 2 extra scans and various different appointments now and I was only 'borderline', and it's all because of the Metformin.



Sorry for the really long post but I wanted to let you know how things have been for me, and I think it's important that you carry on testing and hopefully someone will get you sorted soon xx


----------



## nickynora

LittleSienna said:


> Yes I was advised to test my sugars and alter my diet but haven't been given a date or number for the diabetic team?
> 
> Or told what my sugar was supposed to be either....
> 
> I feel like because my test was borderline they dont really care, but I do and I feel really uncared for and so confused......its not good for my stress levels.

See my other post hun!

I would also make a complaint about your lack of care, its not just you at risk but baby too!

The girls on here are fab with advice but are no subsitute for the care you should be receiving from your local hospital/midwife etc xx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Ok so I am eating dinner now about the finish actually then test in an hour. I got a little daring added a tsp of BBQ sauce to my chicken and had two tenderloins versus one as I am feeling abit more hungry today praying that did not kill my numbers. I feel very frustrated and tired of plain food because I am not well educated on meals and what not. 

Numbers thus far today. 

5.1,6.8,6.3

ETA- 6.1 after my dinner ladies.


----------



## Sephie

LittleSienna, I too was diagnosed as borderline case, and wasn't even told to get a blood sugar monitor at all! I bought one anyway just for my own peace of mind, and honestly I don't feel like the gynae/dietist really are too worried about me but I know now for myself with my blood sugar monitor what food spikes my sugar level and not. I do hope that I you can get more support from your nurses and GPs soon! I know I will insist on more support as well in my next appointment!

My post snack reading last night was 6.6 after 1 hr and that was a sneaky mini magnum ice cream! So I do just have to be really really careful about what I eat in the mornings as nickynora said that with her borderline diabetes, I find it harder it control in the mornings. As I too was also diagnosed borderline with a 7.7 after my 2 hour GTT test!

Oh one more silly question, :blush: am I allowed to drink flavoured teas like for eg. Lipton's blueberry muffin tea (which I don't add any sugar or milk to) so I drink it black. It's basically black flavoured tea, the one where you add hot water (not already blended or pre-made in a carton). I know it sounds a silly question but I just want to make sure...

https://www.deliciousmagazine.nl/files/2013/03/LipBlueberryMuffinPA_drukwerk_RGB_KL.jpg


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sephie said:


> LittleSienna, I too was diagnosed as borderline case, and wasn't even told to get a blood sugar monitor at all! I bought one anyway just for my own peace of mind, and honestly I don't feel like the gynae/dietist really are too worried about me but I know now for myself with my blood sugar monitor what food spikes my sugar level and not. I do hope that I you can get more support from your nurses and GPs soon! I know I will insist on more support as well in my next appointment!
> 
> My post snack reading last night was 6.6 after 1 hr and that was a sneaky mini magnum ice cream! So I do just have to be really really careful about what I eat in the mornings as nickynora said that with her borderline diabetes, I find it harder it control in the mornings. As I too was also diagnosed borderline with a 7.7 after my 2 hour GTT test!
> 
> Oh one more silly question, :blush: am I allowed to drink flavoured teas like for eg. Lipton's blueberry muffin tea (which I don't add any sugar or milk to) so I drink it black. It's basically black flavoured tea, the one where you add hot water (not already blended or pre-made in a carton). I know it sounds a silly question but I just want to make sure...
> 
> https://www.deliciousmagazine.nl/files/2013/03/LipBlueberryMuffinPA_drukwerk_RGB_KL.jpg

Yea as far as I know, if there is no sugar in the tea then it is ok to drink :thumbup:


----------



## Sephie

Thanks CelticNiamh! I happily drank that tea and had a slice of brown bread with a hardboiled egg and tomato this morning for breakfast and was 6.9 after an hour, so all's on track! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sephie said:


> Thanks CelticNiamh! I happily drank that tea and had a slice of brown bread with a hardboiled egg and tomato this morning for breakfast and was 6.9 after an hour, so all's on track! :)

I had egg as well and had a great reading :flower: forgot my snack though so went low naughty me  I am ok now though


----------



## LittleSienna

So ive had a really bad day today......

I had some grilled bacon, a boiled egg and one slice of wholemeal toast. My fasting reading was 2.7 this morning. And one hour after it was 9.5 then retested at two hours to check it had come down, 9.2. 

Before lunch was 6.8 and I had tuna salad with two breadsticks. One hour after it was 8.5. 

Not had dinner yet....... but im phoning the midwife first thing tomorrow.......


----------



## midori1999

LittleSienna said:


> So yet again.....its 3.8 on fasting. I thought diabetes was supposed to give you high sugar in the morning????
> 
> 
> edited to add*
> 
> and now 1 hour after breakfast its 8.8......
> 
> Ive rang my GP surgery as its open on a saturday morning and requested a call back, for advice...




LittleSienna said:


> So I spoke to the gp......
> 
> Who told me to stop testing my sugar????? And that if my sugar was hugh then they will pick it up in my urine at my midwife app......
> 
> So now im even more confused. So glad theres only another 7 weeks of this.




LittleSienna said:


> So ive had a really bad day today......
> 
> I had some grilled bacon, a boiled egg and one slice of wholemeal toast. My fasting reading was 2.7 this morning. And one hour after it was 9.5 then retested at two hours to check it had come down, 9.2.
> 
> Before lunch was 6.8 and I had tuna salad with two breadsticks. One hour after it was 8.5.
> 
> Not had dinner yet....... but im phoning the midwife first thing tomorrow.......

First of all, I wouldn't worry too much about those readings, they are high, but not stupidly high. In my last pregnancy I rarely got a post breakfast reading of less than 10 and that was on insulin, I just couldn't increase my insulin fast enough to keep up without and didn't want hypos as I was alone with my children. 

It's also beyond stupid to suggest that if you are getting high readings you'd have sugar in your urine, as plenty of people with GD and high readings don't have sugar in their urine, I never have. 

Lastly, have you seen a dietician? If you can't diet control with a sensible amount of carbs then you may well need mess. I was severely told off for eating just one slice of toast with breakfast (my readings were still too high like that too) and lectured about the important of carbs for the growing baby and also the dangers of not enough carbs in my diet. It was made abundantly clear to me that I needed to eat a good portion of carbs with each meal, at least 40g.


----------



## Tiffylove

CelticNiamh said:


> The baby health would be affected if your numbers were 15 upwards with no insulin to help bring them down again.

I think we are using different measurements. My blood sugar tester is usually in the hundreds unless its my fasting range. Are you talking about the A1c? If so I don't know those measurements. I know the highest mine has been is 204. Which they want it under 130. I don't know how the 15 you speak of converts to the numbers I am using but I would love to know at what numbers in my measurements the baby is affected. 

I don't know how to measure what you are measuring.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Tiffylove said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> The baby health would be affected if your numbers were 15 upwards with no insulin to help bring them down again.
> 
> I think we are using different measurements. My blood sugar tester is usually in the hundreds unless its my fasting range. Are you talking about the A1c? If so I don't know those measurements. I know the highest mine has been is 204. Which they want it under 130. I don't know how the 15 you speak of converts to the numbers I am using but I would love to know at what numbers in my measurements the baby is affected.
> 
> I don't know how to measure what you are measuring.Click to expand...

There is a converter two or three pages back posted for me you and I use the same numbers but most these ladies do not. I just convert and post so they can help me with questions!


----------



## midori1999

Tiffylove said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> The baby health would be affected if your numbers were 15 upwards with no insulin to help bring them down again.
> 
> I think we are using different measurements. My blood sugar tester is usually in the hundreds unless its my fasting range. Are you talking about the A1c? If so I don't know those measurements. I know the highest mine has been is 204. Which they want it under 130. I don't know how the 15 you speak of converts to the numbers I am using but I would love to know at what numbers in my measurements the baby is affected.
> 
> I don't know how to measure what you are measuring.Click to expand...

130 is about 7.2mmol, 204 is 11.2mmol. You divide your numbers by 18 to get the mmol, or times by 18 to get your readings, so 15 is 270.


Having said that, my diabetic teams have both told me that they don't know what numbers affect the pregnancy is that way because every pregnancy Is different. It's unlikely a few occasional high numbers will affect your baby or placenta though. I have a couple of friends who are type 1's and they regularly got readings of 25 plus during pregnancy and their babies were fine, so there are no definites and that's one of the reasons they are so strict during pregnancy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

midori1999 said:


> Tiffylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> The baby health would be affected if your numbers were 15 upwards with no insulin to help bring them down again.
> 
> I think we are using different measurements. My blood sugar tester is usually in the hundreds unless its my fasting range. Are you talking about the A1c? If so I don't know those measurements. I know the highest mine has been is 204. Which they want it under 130. I don't know how the 15 you speak of converts to the numbers I am using but I would love to know at what numbers in my measurements the baby is affected.
> 
> I don't know how to measure what you are measuring.Click to expand...
> 
> 130 is about 7.2mmol, 204 is 11.2mmol. You divide your numbers by 18 to get the mmol, or times by 18 to get your readings, so 15 is 270.
> 
> 
> Having said that, my diabetic teams have both told me that they don't know what numbers affect the pregnancy is that way because every pregnancy Is different. It's unlikely a few occasional high numbers will affect your baby or placenta though. I have a couple of friends who are type 1's and they regularly got readings of 25 plus during pregnancy and their babies were fine, so there are no definites and that's one of the reasons they are so strict during pregnancy.Click to expand...

Thanks that is good to know, I was trying to remember I know I was very worried about what numbers would effect baby on my last pregnancy as mine were high at the time :thumbup:

*LittleSienna* Good luck tomorrow with the midwife let us know how you get on, how did you feel with a 2.7 that is quite low good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Tiffylove

USAF_WIFE said:


> There is a converter two or three pages back posted for me you and I use the same numbers but most these ladies do not. I just convert and post so they can help me with questions!

Glad I'm not the only one. I was hoping to find a way to convert my numbers and fully understand everyone else's too.



midori1999 said:


> 130 is about 7.2mmol, 204 is 11.2mmol. You divide your numbers by 18 to get the mmol, or times by 18 to get your readings, so 15 is 270.
> 
> 
> Having said that, my diabetic teams have both told me that they don't know what numbers affect the pregnancy is that way because every pregnancy Is different. It's unlikely a few occasional high numbers will affect your baby or placenta though. I have a couple of friends who are type 1's and they regularly got readings of 25 plus during pregnancy and their babies were fine, so there are no definites and that's one of the reasons they are so strict during pregnancy.

Thank you for that. Makes it easy to convert. :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Tiffylove said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> There is a converter two or three pages back posted for me you and I use the same numbers but most these ladies do not. I just convert and post so they can help me with questions!
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one. I was hoping to find a way to convert my numbers and fully understand everyone else's too.
> 
> 
> 
> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> 130 is about 7.2mmol, 204 is 11.2mmol. You divide your numbers by 18 to get the mmol, or times by 18 to get your readings, so 15 is 270.
> 
> 
> Having said that, my diabetic teams have both told me that they don't know what numbers affect the pregnancy is that way because every pregnancy Is different. It's unlikely a few occasional high numbers will affect your baby or placenta though. I have a couple of friends who are type 1's and they regularly got readings of 25 plus during pregnancy and their babies were fine, so there are no definites and that's one of the reasons they are so strict during pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for that. Makes it easy to convert. :)Click to expand...

I was quite confused at first too lol! Anyone have an idea why my morning sugar hits 6 but I never go over 6.8 the rest the day? It has happened twice now and I can't figure out why?


----------



## Nela

Hi ladies :flower:

I wanted to say thank you for answering my post earlier last week. I was quite discouraged at the time but I am feeling much more positive now! It seems the issue was that I was not eating enough. :dohh: When seeing that my sugar was on the higher side, I cut out all carbs but it seems I am supposed to just keep a small but consisten amount of carbs in my meals instead? I am not a fan of bread but I have reintroduced brown bread to my menu and some whole grain crackers as well. I've been quite happy with using some carbonated water + sugarless fruit syrup to make flavored drinks and I've also been turning flavored tea bags into iced tea. I am drinking a lot more water again so that is good too. I was able to eat some really nice meals this weekend that didn't leave me starving or miserable too. :happydance: I feel like I am eating much more like I was eating before the diagnosis but just divided separately. Yesterday, I managed to eat some white rice mixed in with multigrain rice along with tzatziki, alcohol free beer (enjoyed a lemon Bavaria - the original tasted horrible!), lamb kebabs and sausage, and loads of grilled veggies. I was so thrilled to see that I COULD have rice even if it was just a small portion. This morning, I had half a slice of brown bread with peanut butter, decaf coffe with Stevia (really don't like the Stevia though), 1/2 a mini quiche, and a babybel for breakkie. Sugar was 4.6 after 2 hours! Wooot! It's really odd to add more carbs to get the sugar under control but I guess it makes sense as it keeps the insulin on a regular production cycle? I have to eat every 2 hours so I have myself on a timer throughout the day otherwise I forget. The really big thing I struggle with is having to limit my milk and fruit so when baby is here and I get the all clear, I am having a lovely fruit salad! :haha: Oof, I think I will escape the insulin for now!:happydance:


----------



## Nela

> I was quite confused at first too lol! Anyone have an idea why my morning sugar hits 6 but I never go over 6.8 the rest the day? It has happened twice now and I can't figure out why?

I was told that you are more likely to suffer a hormone surge in the morning which could affect your insulin then. Also, eating something before bed can help. I've ate half a slice of brown bread with peanut butter before bed yesterday and my sugar was in range this morning whereas when I wasn't eating before, it was higher. Sounds odd to be doing the opposite of what your instinct might say but that's what is working for me so you might want to try it as well in case. :flower:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Nela said:


> I was quite confused at first too lol! Anyone have an idea why my morning sugar hits 6 but I never go over 6.8 the rest the day? It has happened twice now and I can't figure out why?
> 
> I was told that you are more likely to suffer a hormone surge in the morning which could affect your insulin then. Also, eating something before bed can help. I've ate half a slice of brown bread with peanut butter before bed yesterday and my sugar was in range this morning whereas when I wasn't eating before, it was higher. Sounds odd to be doing the opposite of what your instinct might say but that's what is working for me so you might want to try it as well in case. :flower:Click to expand...

I am super frustrated at the moment. I woke up with a sugar level of 68 this morning... 116 after breakfast. I have not been told I am officially diabetic but I am being treated as I am. My fingers are totally bruised and I am a wimp I am over this. I am sick and poking myself is a downer. How do you ladies keep up with this for so long? :shrug:


----------



## Sephie

USAF_WIFE said:


> I am super frustrated at the moment. I woke up with a sugar level of 68 this morning... 116 after breakfast. I have not been told I am officially diabetic but I am being treated as I am. My fingers are totally bruised and I am a wimp I am over this. I am sick and poking myself is a downer. How do you ladies keep up with this for so long? :shrug:

I know what it feels like to have bruised fingers eventhough I have only just started to test my blood sugars but a couple of days ago, I had to draw enough blood for 4 vials of blood testing (no idea why my stupid hospital does this instead of a simple blood glucose meter reading). So I ended up setting my lancets at max penetration so I could get a hole big enough to squeeze enough blood out for the vials. By the time I was filling the 4th vial (after the after dinner measurement), I was giving up. I almost didn't want to continue. My fingers were bruised and hard and it hurt to make prick again. I just kept telling myself that it's all for a good reason and to make sure the baby is safe and healthy! And that it'll end in a few weeks' time! 

Just wanted to know you're not alone, and that you have a lot of support from us! *hugs* where are the virtual pom poms?


----------



## Sephie

Nela said:


> I was quite confused at first too lol! Anyone have an idea why my morning sugar hits 6 but I never go over 6.8 the rest the day? It has happened twice now and I can't figure out why?
> 
> I was told that you are more likely to suffer a hormone surge in the morning which could affect your insulin then. Also, eating something before bed can help. I've ate half a slice of brown bread with peanut butter before bed yesterday and my sugar was in range this morning whereas when I wasn't eating before, it was higher. Sounds odd to be doing the opposite of what your instinct might say but that's what is working for me so you might want to try it as well in case. :flower:Click to expand...

Glad it's working out for you, Nela and hope you can skip the insulin! I kinda guessed you weren't eating enough carbs because you were getting a lot of hypo numbers, but since I'm a newbie at blood sugar testing I didn't want to insult you so I didn't say anything! But I was worried!

Onwards and upwards! :)


----------



## LittleSienna

So after speaking to the midwife today, she aas concerned and referred me to the diabetic team. After readings of 14.6 after meals that weren't even 'naughty'...... she wants me to speak to the team tomorrow.....


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Sephie said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> I am super frustrated at the moment. I woke up with a sugar level of 68 this morning... 116 after breakfast. I have not been told I am officially diabetic but I am being treated as I am. My fingers are totally bruised and I am a wimp I am over this. I am sick and poking myself is a downer. How do you ladies keep up with this for so long? :shrug:
> 
> I know what it feels like to have bruised fingers eventhough I have only just started to test my blood sugars but a couple of days ago, I had to draw enough blood for 4 vials of blood testing (no idea why my stupid hospital does this instead of a simple blood glucose meter reading). So I ended up setting my lancets at max penetration so I could get a hole big enough to squeeze enough blood out for the vials. By the time I was filling the 4th vial (after the after dinner measurement), I was giving up. I almost didn't want to continue. My fingers were bruised and hard and it hurt to make prick again. I just kept telling myself that it's all for a good reason and to make sure the baby is safe and healthy! And that it'll end in a few weeks' time!
> 
> Just wanted to know you're not alone, and that you have a lot of support from us! *hugs* where are the virtual pom poms?Click to expand...

Thank you hun! I got an appointment today I called and just said look I want more then here is testing supplies go at it. I want to be diagnosed and if they like my numbers id like to stop doing this. It has caused me a good deal of stress and I just want secure answers. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

LittleSienna said:


> So after speaking to the midwife today, she aas concerned and referred me to the diabetic team. After readings of 14.6 after meals that weren't even 'naughty'...... she wants me to speak to the team tomorrow.....

OH that is good news, :flower: good luck tomorrow


----------



## nickynora

LittleSienna said:


> So after speaking to the midwife today, she aas concerned and referred me to the diabetic team. After readings of 14.6 after meals that weren't even 'naughty'...... she wants me to speak to the team tomorrow.....

Good luck hun, hopefully you'll now get some answers and more help x


----------



## Nela

Sephie said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was quite confused at first too lol! Anyone have an idea why my morning sugar hits 6 but I never go over 6.8 the rest the day? It has happened twice now and I can't figure out why?
> 
> I was told that you are more likely to suffer a hormone surge in the morning which could affect your insulin then. Also, eating something before bed can help. I've ate half a slice of brown bread with peanut butter before bed yesterday and my sugar was in range this morning whereas when I wasn't eating before, it was higher. Sounds odd to be doing the opposite of what your instinct might say but that's what is working for me so you might want to try it as well in case. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad it's working out for you, Nela and hope you can skip the insulin! I kinda guessed you weren't eating enough carbs because you were getting a lot of hypo numbers, but since I'm a newbie at blood sugar testing I didn't want to insult you so I didn't say anything! But I was worried!
> 
> Onwards and upwards! :)Click to expand...

Lol, that's the thing though... My numbers were higher without the carbs :haha: Now that I have the good carbs in, I am getting the low numbers/nearly hypo numbers. I actually have to test more often now because it seems my hypo is kicking in more than the diabetes, but that is something we expected with my issues with my nervous system. It always likes to make things more complicated :haha: Hypo is much easier to treat though so I am not worried. I have myself set on timers now so I have to eat every time the alarm goes off. I also have to eat before bed otherwise my sugar is high in the morning.

However, I spoke to the diabetic nurse yesterday and she is thrilled with my numbers so I was granted another week! :happydance: If my numbers stay like this, we'll just continue to monitor and hope 3rd trimester doesn't throw me off. At least I feel like I can eat like a normal person again! I can even have mini puddings (kids portions are awesome!) for dessert with some bread and milk for a snack. :happydance: I found some cookies in the diabetic section as well. I can have 2 with a babybel when my sugars are low and that stabilizes it well. I find it a bit ironic that I need to eat even more than I already did but I'm happy that it's working. :haha:


----------



## Nela

USAF_WIFE said:


> I am super frustrated at the moment. I woke up with a sugar level of 68 this morning... 116 after breakfast. I have not been told I am officially diabetic but I am being treated as I am. My fingers are totally bruised and I am a wimp I am over this. I am sick and poking myself is a downer. How do you ladies keep up with this for so long? :shrug:

Those numbers are nice and low though, no? (Fasting is even a bit too low I think) Are they always similar? As for your fingers, forgive me if you know this already but, are you pricking your fingerpad? You should prick the side of your finger, just below your nail. I was told by a diabetic friend when I was diagnosed with hypoglycemia and it was confirmed by my diabetes nurse to not prick the pad as it's just more sore for no reason. I remember the first time I pricked myself, I pricked my pad and ended up with a nasty bruise. :nope: I'm a total wuss when it comes to needles but I can tell you that more than half the time, when I prick, I'm convinced the needle probably didn't go through since it didn't hurt. :haha: Hopefully, you'll find what works for you soon so you won't be frustrated with it all. I know last week I was frustrated real bad with the whole thing and thought I just wouldn't manage! :hugs:


----------



## Nela

Oh dear, me again! :haha:

I have a question for you ladies, perhaps you can assist me in tweaking this?

For breakfast I had:

- A bowl of greek yogurt with a lil cup of strawberry jam and a small handfull of All Bran cereal in it
- A slice of brown bread with a slice of cheese on it
- and a cup of milk

I just tested my sugar and it's at 4.0 so I definitely need to eat now. I was just wondering if you lovely ladies could figure what I had too much of or not enough of? Still trying to get the hang of this! :haha:

Thanks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nela said:


> Oh dear, me again! :haha:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, perhaps you can assist me in tweaking this?
> 
> For breakfast I had:
> 
> - A bowl of greek yogurt with a lil cup of strawberry jam and a small handfull of All Bran cereal in it
> - A slice of brown bread with a slice of cheese on it
> - and a cup of milk
> 
> I just tested my sugar and it's at 4.0 so I definitely need to eat now. I was just wondering if you lovely ladies could figure what I had too much of or not enough of? Still trying to get the hang of this! :haha:
> 
> Thanks!

I am not sure LOL I know I could not eat that and get a 4 more like a 15 esp with the Jam :haha:

I had a bowl of bran flakes and insulin and got a 10 :dohh: what was your fasting like :flower:


----------



## Sephie

Nela said:


> Lol, that's the thing though... My numbers were higher without the carbs :haha: Now that I have the good carbs in, I am getting the low numbers/nearly hypo numbers. I actually have to test more often now because it seems my hypo is kicking in more than the diabetes, but that is something we expected with my issues with my nervous system. It always likes to make things more complicated :haha: Hypo is much easier to treat though so I am not worried. I have myself set on timers now so I have to eat every time the alarm goes off. I also have to eat before bed otherwise my sugar is high in the morning.
> 
> However, I spoke to the diabetic nurse yesterday and she is thrilled with my numbers so I was granted another week! :happydance: If my numbers stay like this, we'll just continue to monitor and hope 3rd trimester doesn't throw me off. At least I feel like I can eat like a normal person again! I can even have mini puddings (kids portions are awesome!) for dessert with some bread and milk for a snack. :happydance: I found some cookies in the diabetic section as well. I can have 2 with a babybel when my sugars are low and that stabilizes it well. I find it a bit ironic that I need to eat even more than I already did but I'm happy that it's working. :haha:

Glad it's working for you! :) I can imagine that with hypo it does make everything a lot more complicated!

I tested myself again this morning, 5.3 fasting and 7.4 1 hour after a slice of brown bread with some meaty filling and also a fairly large mug of decaf coffee with only a bit of milk so I guess the meaty filling had "hidden carbs" in it as before I have had a slice of brown bread with hardboiled egg and tomato and it only gave me a reading of 6.8.

Ah well, I guess I really have to take care of my breakfasts! Sigh, also looks like I have to test more often but strips are just so expensive! Will be seeing the gynae this afternoon at 2.30pm and sees what she will say. I still haven't even got assigned a diabetic nurse (probably will be after today!). 

As for your breakfast, I wish I could have jam! LOL! I think that would send my readings off the chart!! I don't know how to help you with that, sorry! Perhaps ask your diabetic nurse to see if she can help you out?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sephie said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> Lol, that's the thing though... My numbers were higher without the carbs :haha: Now that I have the good carbs in, I am getting the low numbers/nearly hypo numbers. I actually have to test more often now because it seems my hypo is kicking in more than the diabetes, but that is something we expected with my issues with my nervous system. It always likes to make things more complicated :haha: Hypo is much easier to treat though so I am not worried. I have myself set on timers now so I have to eat every time the alarm goes off. I also have to eat before bed otherwise my sugar is high in the morning.
> 
> However, I spoke to the diabetic nurse yesterday and she is thrilled with my numbers so I was granted another week! :happydance: If my numbers stay like this, we'll just continue to monitor and hope 3rd trimester doesn't throw me off. At least I feel like I can eat like a normal person again! I can even have mini puddings (kids portions are awesome!) for dessert with some bread and milk for a snack. :happydance: I found some cookies in the diabetic section as well. I can have 2 with a babybel when my sugars are low and that stabilizes it well. I find it a bit ironic that I need to eat even more than I already did but I'm happy that it's working. :haha:
> 
> Glad it's working for you! :) I can imagine that with hypo it does make everything a lot more complicated!
> 
> I tested myself again this morning, 5.3 fasting and 7.4 1 hour after a slice of brown bread with some meaty filling and also a fairly large mug of decaf coffee with only a bit of milk so I guess the meaty filling had "hidden carbs" in it as before I have had a slice of brown bread with hardboiled egg and tomato and it only gave me a reading of 6.8.
> 
> Ah well, I guess I really have to take care of my breakfasts! Sigh, also looks like I have to test more often but strips are just so expensive! Will be seeing the gynae this afternoon at 2.30pm and sees what she will say. I still haven't even got assigned a diabetic nurse (probably will be after today!).
> 
> As for your breakfast, I wish I could have jam! LOL! I think that would send my readings off the chart!! I don't know how to help you with that, sorry! Perhaps ask your diabetic nurse to see if she can help you out?Click to expand...

1 slice of bread is not enough food, you should be eating 2 with low fat butter/cheese or egg do not reduce what your eating in the hope you can keep them lower! you might not be getting enough to support you and the baby and you need to eat a certain amount to make sure baby gets all they need :hugs:

I say you will fter today hope she can help with strips for monitoring your blood sugars as well :thumbup:

I am waiting on my midwife to let me know if my insulin needs adjusting or not :wacko:

oh what way are you all testing, for any one new to testing just incase you did not know, but you use the side of your fingers and not the pad at the tip as it can the skin can becom harde and there is a lot of nerve endings there which can make it painful :flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I passed my post natal GTT - fasting of 4 and 2 hour reading of 6.6 :flower:

I am really happy because in the 24 hours after the birth this time my levels didnt drop to 'normal' that quickly.

It means I might be brave enough in a few years to risk GD pregnancy #3 :haha:


----------



## nickynora

Nela said:


> Oh dear, me again! :haha:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, perhaps you can assist me in tweaking this?
> 
> For breakfast I had:
> 
> - A bowl of greek yogurt with a lil cup of strawberry jam and a small handfull of All Bran cereal in it
> - A slice of brown bread with a slice of cheese on it
> - and a cup of milk
> 
> I just tested my sugar and it's at 4.0 so I definitely need to eat now. I was just wondering if you lovely ladies could figure what I had too much of or not enough of? Still trying to get the hang of this! :haha:
> 
> Thanks!

No idea on tha one I'm afraid! You might wanna dicuss it with your diabetic team.

What was your reading before breakfast? How long after breakfast did you test.

I never get a 4.0 BEFORE any meal, let alone after breakfast!! I can only just get away with eating a small amount of cereal at breakfast and thast with the help of Metformin - there is no way I'd have been able to eat all that and still be below 7.8 let alone get 4.0

Sorry no useful help here!


----------



## Sephie

CelticNiamh said:


> 1 slice of bread is not enough food, you should be eating 2 with low fat butter/cheese or egg do not reduce what your eating in the hope you can keep them lower! you might not be getting enough to support you and the baby and you need to eat a certain amount to make sure baby gets all they need :hugs:
> 
> I say you will fter today hope she can help with strips for monitoring your blood sugars as well :thumbup:
> 
> I am waiting on my midwife to let me know if my insulin needs adjusting or not :wacko:
> 
> oh what way are you all testing, for any one new to testing just incase you did not know, but you use the side of your fingers and not the pad at the tip as it can the skin can becom harde and there is a lot of nerve endings there which can make it painful :flower:

No, I'm not reducing my intake of food to make sure my sugar levels are down, as I normally cannot eat so much in the mornings, so I eat a slice of bread for breakfast with whatever in it, then about an hour and a half later I eat another "snack". Normally after one slice, I'm quite full, it's been like this since I got pregnant, so don't worry it's not because I'm avoiding a high reading. I have also tried to alter different "breakfast foods" to see what readings I get. 

I don't think the nurse or my gynae can help me with the extra strips. It seems the way it is in the Netherlands, unless you buy the most expensive health insurance, diabetes testing equipment is normally not included unless you're insulin dependent. I tried calling my insurance company and they were very unhelpful. We shall see though... I will see what the gynae says today.

I prick the side of my finger and not the pad of my finger as I was taught by the normal nurse (when she was teaching me how to prick my finger to collect my blood vials) so it doesn't hurt normally, but when you have to prick 20-30 different holes at max lancet penetration, it starts to hurt! LOL! Sometimes I don't even notice that the lancet's gone through when I test my blood for the normal glucose meter. 

Funnily enough, when I went to the hospital to do my GTT test 4 weeks ago, the nurse pricked my finger pad, TWICE! And it hurt so much and she bruised it so much as well as she needed to squeeze enough blood out to fill a smallish vial but she said that my fingers were small, so she pricked 2 holes next to each other that hurt and I can actually still see the scar from the holes she pricked! Nasty experience! Ouch!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Think I screwed up this morning I had juice and I was told not to have fruit till after 10. On top of that I asked my husband to pour my a half of cup and I told him to measure he seriously poured half a cup of a 16oz cup I am freaking out.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sephie said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 1 slice of bread is not enough food, you should be eating 2 with low fat butter/cheese or egg do not reduce what your eating in the hope you can keep them lower! you might not be getting enough to support you and the baby and you need to eat a certain amount to make sure baby gets all they need :hugs:
> 
> I say you will fter today hope she can help with strips for monitoring your blood sugars as well :thumbup:
> 
> I am waiting on my midwife to let me know if my insulin needs adjusting or not :wacko:
> 
> oh what way are you all testing, for any one new to testing just incase you did not know, but you use the side of your fingers and not the pad at the tip as it can the skin can becom harde and there is a lot of nerve endings there which can make it painful :flower:
> 
> No, I'm not reducing my intake of food to make sure my sugar levels are down, as I normally cannot eat so much in the mornings, so I eat a slice of bread for breakfast with whatever in it, then about an hour and a half later I eat another "snack". Normally after one slice, I'm quite full, it's been like this since I got pregnant, so don't worry it's not because I'm avoiding a high reading. I have also tried to alter different "breakfast foods" to see what readings I get.
> 
> I don't think the nurse or my gynae can help me with the extra strips. It seems the way it is in the Netherlands, unless you buy the most expensive health insurance, diabetes testing equipment is normally not included unless you're insulin dependent. I tried calling my insurance company and they were very unhelpful. We shall see though... I will see what the gynae says today.
> 
> I prick the side of my finger and not the pad of my finger as I was taught by the normal nurse (when she was teaching me how to prick my finger to collect my blood vials) so it doesn't hurt normally, but when you have to prick 20-30 different holes at max lancet penetration, it starts to hurt! LOL! Sometimes I don't even notice that the lancet's gone through when I test my blood for the normal glucose meter.
> 
> Funnily enough, when I went to the hospital to do my GTT test 4 weeks ago, the nurse pricked my finger pad, TWICE! And it hurt so much and she bruised it so much as well as she needed to squeeze enough blood out to fill a smallish vial but she said that my fingers were small, so she pricked 2 holes next to each other that hurt and I can actually still see the scar from the holes she pricked! Nasty experience! Ouch!Click to expand...

Oh that is good :flower: that is so annoying about your strips :dohh: OUCH for your poor finger!!! I am glad when they need blood it is the normal way for me !!! that would really hurt 



USAF_WIFE said:


> Think I screwed up this morning I had juice and I was told not to have fruit till after 10. On top of that I asked my husband to pour my a half of cup and I told him to measure he seriously poured half a cup of a 16oz cup I am freaking out.

Do not worry if your high and keeping a diary, just write it in so your team knows :flower:

AmeliePoulain that is great :happydance: bet you are delighted now :flower:


----------



## Nela

CelticNiamh said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, me again! :haha:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, perhaps you can assist me in tweaking this?
> 
> For breakfast I had:
> 
> - A bowl of greek yogurt with a lil cup of strawberry jam and a small handfull of All Bran cereal in it
> - A slice of brown bread with a slice of cheese on it
> - and a cup of milk
> 
> I just tested my sugar and it's at 4.0 so I definitely need to eat now. I was just wondering if you lovely ladies could figure what I had too much of or not enough of? Still trying to get the hang of this! :haha:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I am not sure LOL I know I could not eat that and get a 4 more like a 15 esp with the Jam :haha:
> 
> I had a bowl of bran flakes and insulin and got a 10 :dohh: what was your fasting like :flower:Click to expand...




Sephie said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> Lol, that's the thing though... My numbers were higher without the carbs :haha: Now that I have the good carbs in, I am getting the low numbers/nearly hypo numbers. I actually have to test more often now because it seems my hypo is kicking in more than the diabetes, but that is something we expected with my issues with my nervous system. It always likes to make things more complicated :haha: Hypo is much easier to treat though so I am not worried. I have myself set on timers now so I have to eat every time the alarm goes off. I also have to eat before bed otherwise my sugar is high in the morning.
> 
> However, I spoke to the diabetic nurse yesterday and she is thrilled with my numbers so I was granted another week! :happydance: If my numbers stay like this, we'll just continue to monitor and hope 3rd trimester doesn't throw me off. At least I feel like I can eat like a normal person again! I can even have mini puddings (kids portions are awesome!) for dessert with some bread and milk for a snack. :happydance: I found some cookies in the diabetic section as well. I can have 2 with a babybel when my sugars are low and that stabilizes it well. I find it a bit ironic that I need to eat even more than I already did but I'm happy that it's working. :haha:
> 
> Glad it's working for you! :) I can imagine that with hypo it does make everything a lot more complicated!
> 
> I tested myself again this morning, 5.3 fasting and 7.4 1 hour after a slice of brown bread with some meaty filling and also a fairly large mug of decaf coffee with only a bit of milk so I guess the meaty filling had "hidden carbs" in it as before I have had a slice of brown bread with hardboiled egg and tomato and it only gave me a reading of 6.8.
> 
> Ah well, I guess I really have to take care of my breakfasts! Sigh, also looks like I have to test more often but strips are just so expensive! Will be seeing the gynae this afternoon at 2.30pm and sees what she will say. I still haven't even got assigned a diabetic nurse (probably will be after today!).
> 
> As for your breakfast, I wish I could have jam! LOL! I think that would send my readings off the chart!! I don't know how to help you with that, sorry! Perhaps ask your diabetic nurse to see if she can help you out?Click to expand...




nickynora said:


> Nela said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear, me again! :haha:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, perhaps you can assist me in tweaking this?
> 
> For breakfast I had:
> 
> - A bowl of greek yogurt with a lil cup of strawberry jam and a small handfull of All Bran cereal in it
> - A slice of brown bread with a slice of cheese on it
> - and a cup of milk
> 
> I just tested my sugar and it's at 4.0 so I definitely need to eat now. I was just wondering if you lovely ladies could figure what I had too much of or not enough of? Still trying to get the hang of this! :haha:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> No idea on tha one I'm afraid! You might wanna dicuss it with your diabetic team.
> 
> What was your reading before breakfast? How long after breakfast did you test.
> 
> I never get a 4.0 BEFORE any meal, let alone after breakfast!! I can only just get away with eating a small amount of cereal at breakfast and thast with the help of Metformin - there is no way I'd have been able to eat all that and still be below 7.8 let alone get 4.0
> 
> Sorry no useful help here!Click to expand...

Hmm okay, thanks ladies. I think I will have to ask the team indeed! It is strange isn't it? Goodness, I dunno how to eat anymore :haha: My fasting sugar was at 5.5 so just a tad above the target. I do feel that it was a big breakfast and was concerned that I might have overdone it. I have to test 2hrs after meals so it wasn't a one-hour reading but still...

As for the jam, I bought little 20g cups that are said to have 50% less sugar. It's not sweetened with sweeteners, it's real sugar but it comes out to 3g per cup so I figured I would try it. 

This is all driving me crazy :wacko: Thanks so much for everything, it's great to be able to chat with others who are going through the same thing.

Ps: Sephie, I should have my laptop back tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Sephie

Thanks CelticNiamh! :) 

I just got back from the gynae and the result of the blood test I did last Thursday showed that I had NO GD. She said that the highest reading I had was at breakfast and it was 6.4 after 1 hour! I was shocked! But I am so pleased that I can be discharged from her and now I can go back to normal care with the midwives. I told her that I bought a meter and the meter said that it was 7.8 at the time of testing (where it said 6.4) and she said that it wasn't as reliable as not all meters are very reliable but it was good that I got one anyway for peace of mind! But she warned me not to test more than once or twice a week or I'll go nuts! So she said that with borderline GTT failures like mine they rather err on the side of caution!

I felt so relieved, but I know that I will probably get GTT in my next pregnancy, but she also said that it might be to do that I failed borderline as my metabolism is very low in the mornings, to avoid fruit before 11am and also to eat more in the daytime that's when my metabolism kicks in full gear! Either way, I am relieved and for myself I will keep to a fairly strict regime and to test myself once in a while! She then measured my belly and said everything was great and the baby even kicked the doppler! LOL! So yay! :) 

But a slight scare was when I came into the my appointment, the nurse said, Ok blood pressure test time! And I was like OMG, what?! So I went in, and the reading was 149/92 and it was so high! So after the appointment, the gynae asked the nurse to redo the reading and it went down to 128/85, then again after another 5 mins when it went down to 121/82 and finally another 5 minutes later and it was 114/81 and she said that was fine... I think I was a little late for the appointment plus the nervousness of the GD home test results would be discussed with the gynae today which might have contributed to the earlier high reading! 

Thank you all for all your support messages though! :) xxx


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Well I freaked out for no reason! Did not convert it but it was 105.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nela aha now it make more sense, :flower: worth mentioning to your GD team though 4 at 2 hours your body kicked in well :flower: that can happen me as well at lunch time, I need less insulin and get my best readings then but after lunch they rise on thier own and I needs lots of insulin at dinner time. 

Sephie that is great news :flower: bet your over the moon I deffo say the high blood pressure was because of nerves :flower:

USAF_WIFE :thumbup: that is good hate when that happens :dohh:

Well I went for a walk with the kids, I completely forgot to eat a snack :dohh: I was fine on till we were nearly home and I felt really dizzy I got a 2.9 had to get my son to go and get me a sweet drink but I am ok now :flower: my bedtime insulin was increased 12 units now :dohh: hope it works


----------



## Ema 8

hi girls i am new to this thread but i was worried cause i got my sugar and insulin results today, my sugar is fine its 4.6 mmo1/L but my insulin level is high its 14 mU/L ,i am 12 week+1d and taking 500mg METFORMIN but thinking to increase the dose upto 1000mg for few weeks so i can bring back my insulin level down! what do u guys think about it ? any suggestion?


----------



## ttcnewb

I am surprised your on oral medication as I have been told that they don't like to use as it travels placenta to baby where as insulin doesn't. I am not far from you I'm in Geelong. I know other countries still use orals.


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies my sugar has been rising the last couple days no matter what I eat


----------



## yazoo

Dayday, have you managed to control your sugars? 

I'm frustrated with my dietitian. I saw my OB and endocrinologist and midwifeon Wednesday and they are all happy with my progress. When the endo saw that I had actually lost weight her words were "wonderful". I have no ketones in my urine and everything is going well. I have got the odd high reading but they are not worried. 

So the problem is. I have not been able to follow the diet plan the dietitian gave me. She has simply given me too many carbs to eat and when I followed her plan I had a high reading after almost every meal. I rang her and told her this and she basically blamed me and said I must be doing something different to what she said. I wasn't at all. So I decided to follow my own plan and eat little and often as opposed to the large amounts of carbs she wanted me to eat in one sitting. My levels went back down (apart from the odd high one) and it has been going pretty well for me. I have lost weight but the professionals aren't worried. I was overweight to begin with so it was needed anyway I'd say. When I spoke to the endo she said that dietitians give people too much to eat in her opinion and if my plan was working for me and I was functioning normally and not going hungry then to stick with it. 

So today I got a call from the dietitian asking how I was getting on. I told her that I was following my own plan and eating small and often and having a minimal amount of carbs first thing in the morning. She wasn't happy at all and made me feel like I was harming the baby despite everyone else being happy with how things are going. She said there is no way that I should be losing weight and its dangerous blah blah blah and that I needed to eat a carb with every single meal. Basically I'm doing it all wrong and the only way I will do it right is if I follow her plan. Gah. 

This has turned into a bit of a rant. Sorry ladies. What do you think about this? She has made me question myself now.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I have not had numbers over 7.0 in the last few days since I have gotten over being sick mostly and morning sugars have not been over 4.8. I had two plates of chinese last night eating out I was scared really bad 6.2 we went to a buffet. I am starting to think that my sugars went nuts during the times I was really sick which I was told stress and sickness do crap to sugars even people without GD. I have still not been diagnosed the numbers will continue to be taken down until the 30th where they either diagnose me or don't. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazoo said:


> Dayday, have you managed to control your sugars?
> 
> I'm frustrated with my dietitian. I saw my OB and endocrinologist and midwifeon Wednesday and they are all happy with my progress. When the endo saw that I had actually lost weight her words were "wonderful". I have no ketones in my urine and everything is going well. I have got the odd high reading but they are not worried.
> 
> So the problem is. I have not been able to follow the diet plan the dietitian gave me. She has simply given me too many carbs to eat and when I followed her plan I had a high reading after almost every meal. I rang her and told her this and she basically blamed me and said I must be doing something different to what she said. I wasn't at all. So I decided to follow my own plan and eat little and often as opposed to the large amounts of carbs she wanted me to eat in one sitting. My levels went back down (apart from the odd high one) and it has been going pretty well for me. I have lost weight but the professionals aren't worried. I was overweight to begin with so it was needed anyway I'd say. When I spoke to the endo she said that dietitians give people too much to eat in her opinion and if my plan was working for me and I was functioning normally and not going hungry then to stick with it.
> 
> So today I got a call from the dietitian asking how I was getting on. I told her that I was following my own plan and eating small and often and having a minimal amount of carbs first thing in the morning. She wasn't happy at all and made me feel like I was harming the baby despite everyone else being happy with how things are going. She said there is no way that I should be losing weight and its dangerous blah blah blah and that I needed to eat a carb with every single meal. Basically I'm doing it all wrong and the only way I will do it right is if I follow her plan. Gah.
> 
> This has turned into a bit of a rant. Sorry ladies. What do you think about this? She has made me question myself now.


I dont know!!! Are you on insulin? Do you eat a small amount of carbs at each meal!! Are you eating enough carbs/food to support you and the baby ?
Do you check your ketones at home? Just because they did not show up the day of your appointment does not mean you have not had them if you are losing weight! I had a lot of ketones when I had a check-up with the GP but when I went to the hospital the next day there was none there! 

Sorry I am not much help, but I would say you need to eat enough to support baby and you, if your blood sugars rise do not reduce what youre eating to stop them, it may mean insulin or more insulin to help till after baby is born :flower:


----------



## yazoo

CelticNiamh said:


> I dont know!!! Are you on insulin? Do you eat a small amount of carbs at each meal!! Are you eating enough carbs/food to support you and the baby ?
> Do you check your ketones at home? Just because they did not show up the day of your appointment does not mean you have not had them if you are losing weight! I had a lot of ketones when I had a check-up with the GP but when I went to the hospital the next day there was none there!
> 
> Sorry I am not much help, but I would say you need to eat enough to support baby and you, if your blood sugars rise do not reduce what youre eating to stop them, it may mean insulin or more insulin to help till after baby is born :flower:

No I'm not on insulin. I was just diagnosed 3 weeks ago and I am controlling it with diet and exercise for now. At breakfast time I might not have alot of carbs first thing in the morning, I might eat an omelette, or a banana and yoghurt and then an hour or two later I will have some complex carbs like brown bread. If I eat too many carbs first thing in the morning my levels spike but she said today that I HAD to eat cereal or more bread etc at breakfast time. I think I am eating enough carbs to support me and the baby but who knows? I am definitely eating enough protein rich foods, salad and veggies. I think I am eating enough because I don't feel like I am deprived and I get a wide variety of foods and baby is doing well. I know I'm definitely not having the 70g of carbs per meal that the dietitian wants me to have. Instead of having them all in one sitting I space them out throughout the day so they don't affect my levels. Oh I dunno. Its very confusing. 

I'm not surprised that I have lost weight since starting this diet because all the crap I used to eat has been cut from my diet (fizzy drinks, chocolate, take away). 
I'm not checking my ketones at home. The GP and hospital have been checking them just and I assumed that because there were none in both samples a couple of days apart that it was ok.


----------



## midori1999

I do agree that it is important to ensure you are eating enough carbs. In my last pregnancy between diagnosis and seeing the diabetic team I cut carbs to one slice of seeded toast with breakfast (still having a good breakfast though), a 'half portion' of carbs with lunch and dinner and snacks that were low carb or carb free 9a small bag of unsalted nuts, for example) and I was _severely_ lectured on how harmful this could be for my baby and that enough carbs are needed for good foetal growth, ketones being dangerous etc. Plus, my levels were still over eating like that anyway. 

Some people just can't control with diet and exercise. There are no downsides to insulin unless it changes the birth you want and it is much easier to eat when you are on insulin because you stick to the diet and then adjust your insulin as needed to keep your levels under control. 

My endo and ob were quite concerned when I told them I had lost weight. I did say I thought it was due to being overweight prior to pregnancy and cutting out junk food, but they said it needed keeping an eye on and wanted me to test for ketones at home.


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazoo said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I dont know!!! Are you on insulin? Do you eat a small amount of carbs at each meal!! Are you eating enough carbs/food to support you and the baby ?
> Do you check your ketones at home? Just because they did not show up the day of your appointment does not mean you have not had them if you are losing weight! I had a lot of ketones when I had a check-up with the GP but when I went to the hospital the next day there was none there!
> 
> Sorry I am not much help, but I would say you need to eat enough to support baby and you, if your blood sugars rise do not reduce what youre eating to stop them, it may mean insulin or more insulin to help till after baby is born :flower:
> 
> No I'm not on insulin. I was just diagnosed 3 weeks ago and I am controlling it with diet and exercise for now. At breakfast time I might not have alot of carbs first thing in the morning, I might eat an omelette, or a banana and yoghurt and then an hour or two later I will have some complex carbs like brown bread. If I eat too many carbs first thing in the morning my levels spike but she said today that I HAD to eat cereal or more bread etc at breakfast time. I think I am eating enough carbs to support me and the baby but who knows? I am definitely eating enough protein rich foods, salad and veggies. I think I am eating enough because I don't feel like I am deprived and I get a wide variety of foods and baby is doing well. I know I'm definitely not having the 70g of carbs per meal that the dietitian wants me to have. Instead of having them all in one sitting I space them out throughout the day so they don't affect my levels. Oh I dunno. Its very confusing.
> 
> I'm not surprised that I have lost weight since starting this diet because all the crap I used to eat has been cut from my diet (fizzy drinks, chocolate, take away).
> I'm not checking my ketones at home. The GP and hospital have been checking them just and I assumed that because there were none in both samples a couple of days apart that it was ok.Click to expand...

Ok so I assume after your breakfast you check your blood sugars and get a nice reading! But then have carbs in a snack which you I assume do not check blood sugars before or after? So in a way youre probably still going high but not at meal times! now may be someone else who is an expert will correct me if I am wrong (((Please do))) :flower: so all looks good when you show your numbers to Endo but your blood sugars could be going high at other times and no one would know on less they decided to do a HbA1c test which they do not tend to do when diet controlled well my clinic do not any way!! Maybe it might be different for you :flower:

My diet seems the same as what you were given carbs at each meal but I avoid carbs at snack time. 

From my Diabetitic notes:
Carbohydrates provide us with most of our energy, carbohydrate foods do turn in to sugar after you eat them, but it is important that theres foods are eaten in the same quantity and at regular times throughout the day . This will help keep the amount of sugar in your blood steady and energy levels up.
Chose high fibre,wholegrain options as they release the energy (sugar) more slowly. High Fibre, whole grains also contain more vitamins and minerals, can help prevent constipation and keep hunger at bay! 

I know the temptation is there to reduce or cut carbs out to keep blood sugars low!!! but this is not good for you or baby, the diet given is to help us function and make sure baby is getting all he or she needs to grow healthy. if you follow the diet and are getting regular exercise and your blood sugars go high, you may need insulin!! ( YOU have not failed it is not your fault ) it is all down to hormones. 

I am on insulin and have had insulin dependent GD 3 other times so far followed the diet but sugars rise any way and then needed insulin, all my babies have been healthy and my GD went as soon as I gave birth :flower:
I always eat a smaller breakfast 
2 slices of wholemeal bread about 50g with low fat butter
Or breakfast cereals,
All bran 40grams with some milk 
If I am exercising straight after breakfast I have some low fat cheese or an egg with my toast .Then I have a piece of fruit or a low fat yogurt for my snack. Midmorning 
Hope that helps and probably not what you wanted to hear, sorry :hugs:

As for ketones yep they can show one day and not the next all depends on how much fluids your taking in to flush them out:flower: as far as I am aware once your loseing weight you produce them so they would be there but its good your getting rid of them, I always had problem with them if I had to go in fasting to the hospital :dohh: although once I was kept in because I had a lot of them and was put on a drip to flush them out


----------



## Nela

I have to agree. When I was first diagnosed, my dietician told me to eat more bread, pasta, etc. She did not mean in one sitting, but more often throughout the day. For the first few days, my sugar was testing high at the littlest thing so I got scared and decided not to add the carbs. This didn't help. I finally read more about it and decided to try the same (or about the same) amount of carbs at each meal and snack. Immediately, my sugar started coming down. It sounds odd and it might feel like it goes against our intuition, but it really does seem to trigger the insulin to produce in a more consistent way. Today, I ran out of brown bread so my sugar is high again. I truly believe it's making a ton of difference in my levels. :flower:


----------



## nickynora

Well I had my first growth scan today!

Baby is now measuring on average 2 weeks ahead (over the 90th centile) but baby is all in proportion - I knewshe wouldnt be small as my lb was 10lb 6oz at birth!!

They said my blood sugars are good and within range (since starting metformin at breakfast!) But they want slightly tighter control now they know she already going to be a fair size, so now on another 500mg metformin at evening meal :dohh:

Now need to be 5.5 or less before meals and below 7.5 an hr after - most of which I am anyways :happydance:

Back in 4 weeks for another scan and to discuss delivery:happydance:


----------



## nickynora

Confused!!

I just done my post breakfast reading and got 8.3 (had 1 shredded wheat + cup of tea, dont normal have tea till later!) I can usually tolerate shredded wheat ok, will the tea really make that much difference??

I tested again after 5 mins as seemed high and I got 7.4!!

Am panicking as they should be ok, esp now my metformin has been upped, shouldn't they??


----------



## yazoo

Thanks for all the advice ladies. Niamh they check my Hba1c at every clinic appointment. It was 4.7 3 weeks ago and I will find out Wednesday's level on Monday when the nurse rings me. I am going to talk to the nurse in more detail and see what she says because I am getting different advice from all directions. I assumed it was best to follow the advice of the OB and endo. Thanks for listening. :flower:


----------



## yazoo

Oh I forgot to say. I check my levels after the snacks too to make sure they are ok.


----------



## midori1999

nickynora said:


> Confused!!
> 
> I just done my post breakfast reading and got 8.3 (had 1 shredded wheat + cup of tea, dont normal have tea till later!) I can usually tolerate shredded wheat ok, will the tea really make that much difference??
> 
> I tested again after 5 mins as seemed high and I got 7.4!!
> 
> Am panicking as they should be ok, esp now my metformin has been upped, shouldn't they??

I wouldn't worry too much. Metformin takes a while to start working to it's full effect and any little residue left on your hands can cause a higher reading. Plus, finger prick monitors aren't totally accurate, they are just a guide.


----------



## midori1999

I'm just trundling along really. My fasting (and other) levels have started creeping up, although below target they are borderline. I only have to test pre meals and that has to be below 6, which has been over a few times or so, so I think they'll increase my basal insulin on Monday. 

We've booked a private scan today for next Weds, just to see the baby and find out the gender really. I have my anomaly scan at 18 weeks as they are treating me as pre existing diabetes.


----------



## pinktiara

Holy took an extra 2 on my usual 6 of slow acting insulin today I was just so tired and normally I do 8 at night of the slow acting and 4 of the fast than in the am its 6 slow and 6 fast but I did 6 fast and 8 slow don't think it's a huge deal but gonna watch my blood sugars extra careful today I have been hypoglycemic my whole life so I know the signs of that thank goodness! Ugh this baby brain is killing me lol


----------



## nickynora

Hoping you ladies can help!

When I was diagnosed with GD, the diabetic midwife gave me a leaflet to read about colostrum collection and said thay for some babies it is needed to stabilise blood sugars after birth.

Just wondering what you're experiences have been? Is it worth looking in to and doing?

I plan on breastfeeding, and did sucessfully with my son till he was 3/4 months old. We never had any problems and took to it like a dream - hence why I plan on doing it agai this time.

Just wondering as I had no issues last time (tho I didn't have GD) is it worth collecting colostrum pre-natally or just go with the flow once baby arrives?

I'm yet to find out if they want to induce or not - natural birh was mentioned after my growth scan on friday (but not sure whether they mean to let it all happen naturally, or just that they dont forsee an elective section!)

Would be glad of others experiences good and bad!


----------



## ttcnewb

From what I have read about colostrum collection is that they use it as a top up for bub as they may not get enough from you. Because your bub could suffer from low blood sugar as its used to getting more glucose from you when in utero they can require feeding more often to keep their blood glucose stable. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kellya009

Hi ladies, new here. Been dealing with GD for the past 5 weeks. Diet controlled... getting about 1 high reading every week. Doing ok but I haven't gained any weight since switching my diet to keep my sugars in order. I'm not hungry though. 

I just am worried if the dietician sees that I haven't gained any weight she will think I'm doing something wrong!!

Plus being weighed by someone is so weird. I haven't been weighed since I was like 12 years old. At my OB's we do it ourself in the bathroom. It's awkward to be weighed by someone, anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Kellya009

yazoo said:


> Dayday, have you managed to control your sugars?
> 
> I'm frustrated with my dietitian. I saw my OB and endocrinologist and midwifeon Wednesday and they are all happy with my progress. When the endo saw that I had actually lost weight her words were "wonderful". I have no ketones in my urine and everything is going well. I have got the odd high reading but they are not worried.
> 
> So the problem is. I have not been able to follow the diet plan the dietitian gave me. She has simply given me too many carbs to eat and when I followed her plan I had a high reading after almost every meal. I rang her and told her this and she basically blamed me and said I must be doing something different to what she said. I wasn't at all. So I decided to follow my own plan and eat little and often as opposed to the large amounts of carbs she wanted me to eat in one sitting. My levels went back down (apart from the odd high one) and it has been going pretty well for me. I have lost weight but the professionals aren't worried. I was overweight to begin with so it was needed anyway I'd say. When I spoke to the endo she said that dietitians give people too much to eat in her opinion and if my plan was working for me and I was functioning normally and not going hungry then to stick with it.
> 
> So today I got a call from the dietitian asking how I was getting on. I told her that I was following my own plan and eating small and often and having a minimal amount of carbs first thing in the morning. She wasn't happy at all and made me feel like I was harming the baby despite everyone else being happy with how things are going. She said there is no way that I should be losing weight and its dangerous blah blah blah and that I needed to eat a carb with every single meal. Basically I'm doing it all wrong and the only way I will do it right is if I follow her plan. Gah.
> 
> This has turned into a bit of a rant. Sorry ladies. What do you think about this? She has made me question myself now.

I feel the same way with my dietician! She told me to go try all my normal foods at fast food places and test afterwards to see what they would be like. Of course they're high. And when I showed her my diary she's asking why I only have 1 piece of toast and an egg for breakfast, I can have more than that!! Well I'm not freaking hungry lady!! It's like she's wanting me to fail at controlling this or something. Not looking forward to seeing her again.


----------



## Nela

It is ironic isn't it? The fact that we end up eating more to control the GD? :haha: I, too, am struggling with having to eat so much. I have to split my meals in 2 but sometimes it's not enough and I end up in hypo so it's still a little tricky for me at the moment.

Spoke to my nurse this morning and she was thrilled with my readings though. Only have to test every other day and call her every other week at the moment. She did warn me to stay in control and to monitor carefully as the placenta can act up at any moment despite doing all the right things. I'm not 100% sure how good I feel testing every other day. I think I will wait another week to be 100% sure I am well on track. Just to be safe... What do you ladies think?

:flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies my numbers seem to be dropping the last couple days is this a problem


----------



## USAF_WIFE

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies my numbers seem to be dropping the last couple days is this a problem

Mine have been low since I got over being sick. I never went over the limit but twice two AM's when I was seriously barely able to function. Not sure but I feel like that was the cause of numbers being weird. I go tomorrow to find out if I continue as a GD patient or not. Hope you find answers!


----------



## CelticNiamh

DAYDAY24 said:


> Ladies my numbers seem to be dropping the last couple days is this a problem

it can happen towards the end of pregnancy as the hormones change as we get closer to delivery, but it is worth calling your GD team. OB or midwife and telling them just incase it is todo with the placenta :flower:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

No more pokes for me or freaking out over small diet things. I am not diabetic! I wish all you ladies the best of luck though and I hope everything stays happy and healthy for you!


----------



## Sephie

Yay USAF_WIFE! :) I was so relieved too when I got the same result last week! I still hang around here as the ladies here are amazing and I'm also still "monitoring" my morning meals!


----------



## ttcnewb

Can anyone tell me when your OB wants to have weekly visits? Or when did you find out the plan for birth? Induce, c-section or plan for natural birth???


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcnewb said:


> Can anyone tell me when your OB wants to have weekly visits? Or when did you find out the plan for birth? Induce, c-section or plan for natural birth???

well it should be around from now for you! if your diet controlled and doing well they may let you get to your dd or even a few days over to give you a chance to labour your self then plan induction of labour, if on insulin normally induction is booked for 38 weeks to 39 weeks, for me I went in on a tuesday and was booked in on the thursday for my induction :flower: hope that helps a little


----------



## pinktiara

I'm having another c section on weds here they won't do it before 39 weeks. I'm on insulin as well but doesn't seem to effect the choice. I'm so over being pregnant at this point I just want him out!


----------



## Littlelegs30

Hi everyone

I found out I had GD last Friday after failing the 2 hour glucose test. I've been given a monitor and have to test 4 times a day, fasting level needs to be 5.5 or below and 1 hour after meals is 7.8 or below. Im not having a problem with the 1 hour after meal results but most mornings my levels are slightly over 5.5 and im not sure how I can control this....can anyone shed any light or advise how u keep urs down.

Im 31 weeks pregnant so not long to go but this has made me feel terrible and really low in myself like I have done something wrong...tried explaining how I feel to hubby but its difficult. Just feeling stressed and the tiredness does not help.

Thank you for any advice you can give me I really appreciate it x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Littlelegs30 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I found out I had GD last Friday after failing the 2 hour glucose test. I've been given a monitor and have to test 4 times a day, fasting level needs to be 5.5 or below and 1 hour after meals is 7.8 or below. Im not having a problem with the 1 hour after meal results but most mornings my levels are slightly over 5.5 and im not sure how I can control this....can anyone shed any light or advise how u keep urs down.
> 
> Im 31 weeks pregnant so not long to go but this has made me feel terrible and really low in myself like I have done something wrong...tried explaining how I feel to hubby but its difficult. Just feeling stressed and the tiredness does not help.
> 
> Thank you for any advice you can give me I really appreciate it x

First you have done nothing wrong, :thumbup: Gestation Diabetites is caused by hormones in the placenta nomally it does not cause a problem but for some of us it does :flower: 

I am afraid there is not much you can do to control your morning fasting numbers this is the one that causes problems for many and me included :flower: it might mean some insulin at some point all depends on what your other readings do as you progress in your pregnancy. if you do need insulin it is not the end of the world and is actually not that bad I am injecting 5 times a day now it is an adjustment but you do get used to it very quickly and it does not mean you failed it is all down to those hormones again. :hugs:

take your time to get your head around it all, it is a lot to take in at once :flower:


----------



## Kellya009

So happy!! I just had my appt with dietician and nurse. I was so worried about my 2-3 high readings per week (testing 3 times a day), but they told me it seems like these certain foods set me off. Avoid those foods, and a few high readings per week are not really to be worried about they said. 

So I get 3 more weeks of diet controlled monitoring and then one more appt. 

I was really not wanting insulin so I'm sooo happy!!


----------



## Kayla26

Littlelegs30 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I found out I had GD last Friday after failing the 2 hour glucose test. I've been given a monitor and have to test 4 times a day, fasting level needs to be 5.5 or below and 1 hour after meals is 7.8 or below. Im not having a problem with the 1 hour after meal results but most mornings my levels are slightly over 5.5 and im not sure how I can control this....can anyone shed any light or advise how u keep urs down.
> 
> Im 31 weeks pregnant so not long to go but this has made me feel terrible and really low in myself like I have done something wrong...tried explaining how I feel to hubby but its difficult. Just feeling stressed and the tiredness does not help.
> 
> Thank you for any advice you can give me I really appreciate it x

I am having the same problems with my morning fasting numbers, my levels are fine during the day and before I go to bed and then when I wake up they are high!! I am at the hospital next weds 8th May and I am hoping that I don't have to have any medication but I fear I probably will need some to help with this fasting numbers.


----------



## nickynora

Littlelegs30 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I found out I had GD last Friday after failing the 2 hour glucose test. I've been given a monitor and have to test 4 times a day, fasting level needs to be 5.5 or below and 1 hour after meals is 7.8 or below. Im not having a problem with the 1 hour after meal results but most mornings my levels are slightly over 5.5 and im not sure how I can control this....can anyone shed any light or advise how u keep urs down.
> 
> Im 31 weeks pregnant so not long to go but this has made me feel terrible and really low in myself like I have done something wrong...tried explaining how I feel to hubby but its difficult. Just feeling stressed and the tiredness does not help.
> 
> Thank you for any advice you can give me I really appreciate it x

It's difficult to control morning fasting numbers as you don't use as much energy (glucose)whilst sleeping like you do during the day!

Try not to eat high carbs meals close to going go bed, or if you can go for a walk to burn off some that energy.

Do you snack in evening after evening meals? I try to eat my evening meals quite early, and if I get hungry later I have a snack fairly low in carbs - that seems to help somewhat.

I know exactly how you feel about feeling bad about being diagnosed with GD, I was the same when I was diagnosed 3 1/2 weeks ago. I felt awful and really down, esp when after the first week when I was struggling with my post breakfast readings, ive since got my head round the fact that I'm not doing anything wrong, its not something we can control - unfortunately its those damn pregnancy hormones!!

I've since been put on metformin at breakfast to control my readings, my dosage was also upped last week as my growth scan showed baby measuring an average of 2/3 weeks ahead :dohh:

Try not to worry, you can only do so much, its not you its those hormones

x


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...so glad I found this thread as I'm sure all of you have lots of great info for all the questions I'm going to have along this GD journey. I just got the call today that I failed my 3 hour GTT, so here I am. My main concern is that I feel sick all the time with my pregnancies and have a hard time eating most things, so I don't know how I'm ever going to follow a diet. I can only eat what I can eat if that makes sense! And my 24/7 sickness does not tend to go away at 12 weeks like most.

So, here are my first questions so far if anyone could help. 
Does having GD mean that I will have more scans than the usual person?
Out of curiosity, how many of you with GD had or are having multiples? I am a little nervous about this as well because I know GD is common in multiple pregnancies and twins run in my family.


----------



## pinktiara

Here they dont do the test until 28 weeks not sure why you would have it at 10 weeks only.I didn't get any extra ultrasounds my dr said they will only do that if they think your gaining excessive weight. I only gained 17lbs this pregnancy so no reason for concern but it could be different for you hard to say. Im only having one baby so not sure about the twin thing this is my first time getting GD so im sure someone else will have the answer.


----------



## elt1013

pinktiara said:


> Here they dont do the test until 28 weeks not sure why you would have it at 10 weeks only.I didn't get any extra ultrasounds my dr said they will only do that if they think your gaining excessive weight. I only gained 17lbs this pregnancy so no reason for concern but it could be different for you hard to say. Im only having one baby so not sure about the twin thing this is my first time getting GD so im sure someone else will have the answer.

I actually had the 1 hour GTT at about 8 weeks. It's because I'm high risk...strong family history of diabetes and overweight! They do the GTTs very early if they think you are high risk. Unfortunately...they were right with me.


----------



## pinktiara

ah I see makes sense you may get more ultrasounds than being high risk im not really sure sorry


----------



## hardatworkmom

I just got diagnosed on Tuesday, got my supplies yesterday, and the diet plan from the dietician yesterday as well. I am a bit worried about the diet as it doesn't seem to be much food. I think I had more food then this when I was dieting to lose weight. :cry: I am just afraid I won't be getting enough for me and the baby. Can someone give me their plan to see how different it is from my plan?!?!


----------



## nickynora

elt1013 said:


> So, here are my first questions so far if anyone could help.
> Does having GD mean that I will have more scans than the usual person?
> Out of curiosity, how many of you with GD had or are having multiples? I am a little nervous about this as well because I know GD is common in multiple pregnancies and twins run in my family.

I don't know about the states but where I am in the UK if you can control your GD by diet alone then you don't get any extra scans unless they feel that they are necessary to check growth etc. If you need any medication to help control your GD then you get extra scans at about 32 weeks and 36 weeks to check baby's growth - I had my 32 week scan last Friday!!

As for multiple pregnancies I couldn't tell you I'm afraid!!


----------



## nickynora

hardatworkmom said:


> I just got diagnosed on Tuesday, got my supplies yesterday, and the diet plan from the dietician yesterday as well. I am a bit worried about the diet as it doesn't seem to be much food. I think I had more food then this when I was dieting to lose weight. :cry: I am just afraid I won't be getting enough for me and the baby. Can someone give me their plan to see how different it is from my plan?!?!

Can't help with that one I'm afraid as we're not given a specific diet to follow, we're just told to make sure we cut out sugar and eat a healthy low carb diet.

I too thought I'd go hungry as tended to eat large portions of carbs such as pasta, rice, potatoes etc but have surprising found it quite easy to cut back without going hungry - I just make sure that I have a bit more protein, and veg or salad etc. If I do find myself going hungry I've found having a healthy snack between meals helps.

I know some of the girls on here do follow set diets given out by dieticians so I'm sure they'll be more help than me:dohh:


----------



## pinktiara

To those who have to take insulin at night and in the morning and are having a c section did you take your insulin the night before? I gotta wait for a call back to find out but thought I would ask. I take the slow and fast acting at night and in the morning but I'm not allowed to eat anything or even drink water for 12 hours before and my section is 745 in the morning. I would think if I took my night time with no snack I'm gonna wake up to some crazy low numbers which would also be extra low once I took it again with no food in the am. I have to take my night time one about 10pm before my snack and my am is before breakfast which is usually about 7.


----------



## Littlelegs30

Thank you for all the support and advice, I have to call the hospital with all of my readings tomorrow so i'll see what they say about my fasting levels then


----------



## BroodyBlair

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies...so glad I found this thread as I'm sure all of you have lots of great info for all the questions I'm going to have along this GD journey. I just got the call today that I failed my 3 hour GTT, so here I am. My main concern is that I feel sick all the time with my pregnancies and have a hard time eating most things, so I don't know how I'm ever going to follow a diet. I can only eat what I can eat if that makes sense! And my 24/7 sickness does not tend to go away at 12 weeks like most.
> 
> So, here are my first questions so far if anyone could help.
> Does having GD mean that I will have more scans than the usual person?
> Out of curiosity, how many of you with GD had or are having multiples? I am a little nervous about this as well because I know GD is common in multiple pregnancies and twins run in my family.

I was also diagnosed at 10-11wks at first scan through my bloods that were taken that day. I have NO risks whatsoever, normal BMI, uk8-10, no family history etc. they called me in a wk after the scan for a GTT and GD confirmed. Tried diet controlling but by 17 wks no alternative but to go on insulin. I cried at the time, was worried sick but now 36&1 and I've been very lucky, I've had scans every other week and saw my little man more than a 'normal' pregnancy. Have been told will be inducted around 38wks but waiting on date. I'm at hospital tuesday, 36&5 so hopefully find out more. No multiples here, 1 boy :) xx


----------



## elt1013

BroodyBlair said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...so glad I found this thread as I'm sure all of you have lots of great info for all the questions I'm going to have along this GD journey. I just got the call today that I failed my 3 hour GTT, so here I am. My main concern is that I feel sick all the time with my pregnancies and have a hard time eating most things, so I don't know how I'm ever going to follow a diet. I can only eat what I can eat if that makes sense! And my 24/7 sickness does not tend to go away at 12 weeks like most.
> 
> So, here are my first questions so far if anyone could help.
> Does having GD mean that I will have more scans than the usual person?
> Out of curiosity, how many of you with GD had or are having multiples? I am a little nervous about this as well because I know GD is common in multiple pregnancies and twins run in my family.
> 
> I was also diagnosed at 10-11wks at first scan through my bloods that were taken that day. I have NO risks whatsoever, normal BMI, uk8-10, no family history etc. they called me in a wk after the scan for a GTT and GD confirmed. Tried diet controlling but by 17 wks no alternative but to go on insulin. I cried at the time, was worried sick but now 36&1 and I've been very lucky, I've had scans every other week and saw my little man more than a 'normal' pregnancy. Have been told will be inducted around 38wks but waiting on date. I'm at hospital tuesday, 36&5 so hopefully find out more. No multiples here, 1 boy :) xxClick to expand...

Thank you and good luck..it is very scary, especially being diagnosed this early because it's a long road of monitering and worrying about keeping it under control.


----------



## BroodyBlair

Very true but there are positives too :) seeing ur baby every other week is the biggest one and also knowing your being looked after well by healthcare professionals. Good luck :) xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

BroodyBlair said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...so glad I found this thread as I'm sure all of you have lots of great info for all the questions I'm going to have along this GD journey. I just got the call today that I failed my 3 hour GTT, so here I am. My main concern is that I feel sick all the time with my pregnancies and have a hard time eating most things, so I don't know how I'm ever going to follow a diet. I can only eat what I can eat if that makes sense! And my 24/7 sickness does not tend to go away at 12 weeks like most.
> 
> So, here are my first questions so far if anyone could help.
> Does having GD mean that I will have more scans than the usual person?
> Out of curiosity, how many of you with GD had or are having multiples? I am a little nervous about this as well because I know GD is common in multiple pregnancies and twins run in my family.
> 
> I was also diagnosed at 10-11wks at first scan through my bloods that were taken that day. I have NO risks whatsoever, normal BMI, uk8-10, no family history etc. they called me in a wk after the scan for a GTT and GD confirmed. Tried diet controlling but by 17 wks no alternative but to go on insulin. I cried at the time, was worried sick but now 36&1 and I've been very lucky, I've had scans every other week and saw my little man more than a 'normal' pregnancy. Have been told will be inducted around 38wks but waiting on date. I'm at hospital tuesday, 36&5 so hopefully find out more. No multiples here, 1 boy :) xxClick to expand...

I am in the same boat, was in GD clinic at 8 weeks and on diet straight away, I was kinda on it before hand any way, on insulin very early but that has been the case through out all my pregnancys if it helps any one feel better my babies have and are healthy :flower:


----------



## DAYDAY24

Ladies my numbers where high after breakfast 160 and it only dropped to 155 a hr later so basically 3 hrs after eating


----------



## pinktiara

My numbers have been hard to keep up so I skipped my insulin this morning and they seem to be fine. I'm assuming this is because baby is ready to come out. My breakouts are clearing up i feel better it all makes sense. I have him on weds so I'm gonna monitor my numbers closely and skip my insulin tonight see how my morning fasting numbers are. I won't be able to eat after 8 on weds so I don't see them advising me to take insulin without food since I take it at 10 pm than the next morning but ill have him by 8 so here's hoping it goes ok. I have been having extreme crashes the last week and that's not normal for me with the GD and insulin. It is however normal for me not pregnant cause I'm hypoglycemic so looks like I should be done with all the diabetes stuff soon!


----------



## Sephie

Just wanted to pop in to say good luck with the c-section tomorrow pinktiara!! How exciting to see your boy! :)


----------



## ttcnewb

Well our little girl was in a hurry to be with us. Violet Jean was born 7th May 2013 @ 2.26am 5pound 2 @ 34 weeks. Both mum and bub doing as well as expected. Violet is on a glucose drip and BGLs of both of us have been fine!


----------



## pinktiara

Thank Hun can't believe this is my last day with just one babe! Well I skipped my insulin yesterday morning and last night and my numbers have been completely fine seems I don't need it anymore. Which I didn't think would happen until baby came out but I'm pretty sure I'm back to being hypoglycemic which I have been my whole life but much easier to control than diabetes. Congrats ttcnewb that's awesome !


----------



## Kayla26

I've been trying to keep up with this thread but I just wanted to provide an update, I was at diabetic clinic today and have been prescribed 500mg of metformin twice a day, once with breakfast and one with my evening meal. I just feel a bit disappointed really as I only had a few high numbers, but I guess the doctors know best! 
Has anybody suffered any side effects with these tablets as my nurse said they could give me an upset tummy. 
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## nickynora

Kayla26 said:


> I've been trying to keep up with this thread but I just wanted to provide an update, I was at diabetic clinic today and have been prescribed 500mg of metformin twice a day, once with breakfast and one with my evening meal. I just feel a bit disappointed really as I only had a few high numbers, but I guess the doctors know best!
> Has anybody suffered any side effects with these tablets as my nurse said they could give me an upset tummy.
> Hope everyone is ok x

I'm on the same hun, as when I went for my growth scan baby was bit on the big side even though I had been managing my numbers ok since starting metformin in mornings :dohh:

I was a little gutted but they just said it will help keep things in check and should help baby not grow too much before next scan - though will have to wait and see what good it actually does!

I have noticed my numbers are easier to control now :happydance:

I too was warned about the side effects of metformin by both the nurse and my mum (she didn't tolerate metformin at all!!) But I have been fine, you will know quite quickly if it agrees with you or not! Just make sure you let someone know if you get any issues - been told it can take up to a week before you see any change to numbers but I noticed a difference in mine within a few days :happydance:

Hopefully you'll notice a difference for the better x


----------



## Kayla26

nickynora said:


> Kayla26 said:
> 
> 
> I've been trying to keep up with this thread but I just wanted to provide an update, I was at diabetic clinic today and have been prescribed 500mg of metformin twice a day, once with breakfast and one with my evening meal. I just feel a bit disappointed really as I only had a few high numbers, but I guess the doctors know best!
> Has anybody suffered any side effects with these tablets as my nurse said they could give me an upset tummy.
> Hope everyone is ok x
> 
> I'm on the same hun, as when I went for my growth scan baby was bit on the big side even though I had been managing my numbers ok since starting metformin in mornings :dohh:
> 
> I was a little gutted but they just said it will help keep things in check and should help baby not grow too much before next scan - though will have to wait and see what good it actually does!
> 
> I have noticed my numbers are easier to control now :happydance:
> 
> I too was warned about the side effects of metformin by both the nurse and my mum (she didn't tolerate metformin at all!!) But I have been fine, you will know quite quickly if it agrees with you or not! Just make sure you let someone know if you get any issues - been told it can take up to a week before you see any change to numbers but I noticed a difference in mine within a few days :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully you'll notice a difference for the better xClick to expand...

Thanks for the reply Nicky, I wasn't able to pick my prescription up today so I will be starting tomorrow so hopefully no side effects for me!! 

My growth scan estimated that the baby is weighing 5lb 1oz I know these scans can be off so I'm not too worried about this. 

I have been having problems with my fasting numbers so hopefully this will help. I have to call the nurse on Tuesday and give her my numbers so she can check the dosage is correct. Hopefully I will be as fortunate as you and see a difference quickly. :)


----------



## nickynora

[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the reply Nicky, I wasn't able to pick my prescription up today so I will be starting tomorrow so hopefully no side effects for me!! 

My growth scan estimated that the baby is weighing 5lb 1oz I know these scans can be off so I'm not too worried about this. 

I have been having problems with my fasting numbers so hopefully this will help. I have to call the nurse on Tuesday and give her my numbers so she can check the dosage is correct. Hopefully I will be as fortunate as you and see a difference quickly. :)[/QUOTE]

At my scan @ 31+5 bubs was estimated at 4lb 11oz but I wasn't too surprised as my lb was 10lb 6 at bith!!

If they have the dosage right then I would have thought you'd see an improvement by tues, I would also think you would notice by then if the metformin is likely to cause any nasty side effects too! Esp if you only had a few readings out to begin with anyways! 

They put me on slightly tighter controls (5.5 before and 7.5 after meals) thats why they increased my metformin by 500mg with evening meal - even though I already had good control. I now have better control and so hopefully be better for baby so althouh initially I was upset I figured its for the best.

2 weeks to go until I find out if its made a difference! :happydance:


----------



## Kayla26

At my scan @ 31+5 bubs was estimated at 4lb 11oz but I wasn't too surprised as my lb was 10lb 6 at bith!!

If they have the dosage right then I would have thought you'd see an improvement by tues, I would also think you would notice by then if the metformin is likely to cause any nasty side effects too! Esp if you only had a few readings out to begin with anyways! 

They put me on slightly tighter controls (5.5 before and 7.5 after meals) thats why they increased my metformin by 500mg with evening meal - even though I already had good control. I now have better control and so hopefully be better for baby so althouh initially I was upset I figured its for the best.

2 weeks to go until I find out if its made a difference! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

I have just taken my first metformin tablet with my evening meal, so hopefully I should see some changes. I made the mistake of reading the leaflet after I had taken the tablet and it says not to take if pregnant or breast feeding so now I'm panicking a bit :( I have been prescribed metabet sr ill have to ring the diabetic nurse tomorrow


----------



## Kellya009

Yeah here in Canada they don't prescribe metformin during pregnancy because oral meds cross the placenta easier than injections... We only have the option of injecting insulin.

I'm finding it harder to control my numbers, I guess the hormones are just getting stronger as I get further along. So I think I will ask my dr about insulin, even though I'm terrified of having it. I've heard it actually not even as bad as taking your BG levels though??

5 more weeks to go though and I don't think I can keep it up with diet and exercise along :(.


----------



## pinktiara

Well I stopped taking my insulin two days before my c section because I couldn't keep my numbers up I kept plummeting sure enough it looks as if my GD just went away by itself my numbers have been fine even before I had him. He weighed in at 9lbs even and went home today at 8lbs blood sugars were fine!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats pinktiara!


----------



## BroodyBlair

After being told whole prefnancy I'd be inducted at 37-38 wks as on insulin, I received my Indiction date last week for exactly 39wks. Baby was measuring average at 36&5 he was 6lb5 so they'd rather keep him there as long as possible. At most I've 11 days left :) induction date 23rd may with expected delivery 24th may :) ekkkk not long x


----------



## maxalias

Did any of you get thrush or itchy down there with gd?


----------



## elt1013

maxalias said:


> Did any of you get thrush or itchy down there with gd?

I have not yet, although it is still early for me, but yeast infections are very common in pregnancy and even more common in gd pregnancies according to my midwife!


----------



## CelticNiamh

pinktiara said:


> Well I stopped taking my insulin two days before my c section because I couldn't keep my numbers up I kept plummeting sure enough it looks as if my GD just went away by itself my numbers have been fine even before I had him. He weighed in at 9lbs even and went home today at 8lbs blood sugars were fine!

congrats I was wondering how you were :) hope your recovering well and ejoy your little boy now :flower:


----------



## ladyfrankee

Hi ladies, im new to this thread and going for my gtt tommorow morning, im 33 weeks on wednesday and for the last 6 weeks or so i have had sugar in my urine but they put it down to the fact im on steroids, i was in at triage last week due to headaches and my urine then showed 4++++ of glucose in my urine so they arranged for me to have this test tommorow morning, i had an appt with my haemotologist last thurs and happened to mention all of this to him and he did the finger prick test and my levels came back at 8.7 and this was 2 and 1/2 hours after eating lunch, i have no clue what this means, does anyone know if this is good or not?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Kellya009

ladyfrankee said:


> Hi ladies, im new to this thread and going for my gtt tommorow morning, im 33 weeks on wednesday and for the last 6 weeks or so i have had sugar in my urine but they put it down to the fact im on steroids, i was in at triage last week due to headaches and my urine then showed 4++++ of glucose in my urine so they arranged for me to have this test tommorow morning, i had an appt with my haemotologist last thurs and happened to mention all of this to him and he did the finger prick test and my levels came back at 8.7 and this was 2 and 1/2 hours after eating lunch, i have no clue what this means, does anyone know if this is good or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx

Hi, sorry you have to go through this like the rest of us :/

My guideline for 2 hr readings is 6.7 and under. 8.7 after 2.5 hrs would indicate GD but I guess after your test tomorrow you'll have those results with a diagnosis. What did you eat at the meal before he pricked your finger?


----------



## ladyfrankee

Kellya009 said:


> ladyfrankee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, im new to this thread and going for my gtt tommorow morning, im 33 weeks on wednesday and for the last 6 weeks or so i have had sugar in my urine but they put it down to the fact im on steroids, i was in at triage last week due to headaches and my urine then showed 4++++ of glucose in my urine so they arranged for me to have this test tommorow morning, i had an appt with my haemotologist last thurs and happened to mention all of this to him and he did the finger prick test and my levels came back at 8.7 and this was 2 and 1/2 hours after eating lunch, i have no clue what this means, does anyone know if this is good or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx
> 
> Hi, sorry you have to go through this like the rest of us :/
> 
> My guideline for 2 hr readings is 6.7 and under. 8.7 after 2.5 hrs would indicate GD but I guess after your test tomorrow you'll have those results with a diagnosis. What did you eat at the meal before he pricked your finger?Click to expand...

Well being as pregnant as i am i have a big appettite so i had macaroni cheese and chips lol xx


----------



## Kellya009

ladyfrankee said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyfrankee said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, im new to this thread and going for my gtt tommorow morning, im 33 weeks on wednesday and for the last 6 weeks or so i have had sugar in my urine but they put it down to the fact im on steroids, i was in at triage last week due to headaches and my urine then showed 4++++ of glucose in my urine so they arranged for me to have this test tommorow morning, i had an appt with my haemotologist last thurs and happened to mention all of this to him and he did the finger prick test and my levels came back at 8.7 and this was 2 and 1/2 hours after eating lunch, i have no clue what this means, does anyone know if this is good or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance xx
> 
> Hi, sorry you have to go through this like the rest of us :/
> 
> My guideline for 2 hr readings is 6.7 and under. 8.7 after 2.5 hrs would indicate GD but I guess after your test tomorrow you'll have those results with a diagnosis. What did you eat at the meal before he pricked your finger?Click to expand...
> 
> Well being as pregnant as i am i have a big appettite so i had macaroni cheese and chips lol xxClick to expand...

Hey no judgement here. Before I was diagnosed I was eating like a package of candy everyday :) lol. Gaining weight like a cow too of course lol!

Macaroni and chips = total carbs. (Certain carbs spike your blood sugar with GD). The cheese has some protein and fat but thats basically a carb meal so I can see why your number was so high! I can eat about 1/2 cup of mac and cheese (whole grain pasta, not white) and pair it with veggies (not potatoes) and some chicken breast and my numbers will be fine.

You will probably just need to rethink your meals, focus on protein and veggies and have less servings of carbs like wheat, pasta, potatoes, corn 

Youve only got 7 more weeks to go so hopefully you can just adjust your diet to get your numbers under control!

Hopefully I didnt confuse you here if you are positive on your test tomorrow *ask your Dr to send you to a dietician and GD clinic* if they dont automatically do that. I would be lost without that support I thought I needed to cut all carbs out of my diet and thats not true!!


----------



## yazoo

pinktiara said:


> Well I stopped taking my insulin two days before my c section because I couldn't keep my numbers up I kept plummeting sure enough it looks as if my GD just went away by itself my numbers have been fine even before I had him. He weighed in at 9lbs even and went home today at 8lbs blood sugars were fine!

Congratulations. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BroodyBlair

Induction scheduled for 8am tomorrow :) will be exactly 39wks (not the 37-38 I was told throughout pregnancy!) but baby average. Weighing 7lb2 yesterday. Ekkk scared, nervous and excited to finally met out little man :):) xx


----------



## Kellya009

BroodyBlair said:


> Induction scheduled for 8am tomorrow :) will be exactly 39wks (not the 37-38 I was told throughout pregnancy!) but baby average. Weighing 7lb2 yesterday. Ekkk scared, nervous and excited to finally met out little man :):) xx

Theyre inducing because he is 7 lb? My baby was 6lb5 at my last ultrasound last week I wonder if they will induce me as well. Or do you have any other factors for induction?

Good luck!!


----------



## nickynora

Kellya009 said:


> BroodyBlair said:
> 
> 
> Induction scheduled for 8am tomorrow :) will be exactly 39wks (not the 37-38 I was told throughout pregnancy!) but baby average. Weighing 7lb2 yesterday. Ekkk scared, nervous and excited to finally met out little man :):) xx
> 
> Theyre inducing because he is 7 lb? My baby was 6lb5 at my last ultrasound last week I wonder if they will induce me as well. Or do you have any other factors for induction?
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...

I know that where I am they aim for induction about 38-39 weeks for those that can't control their diabetes with diet alone. If you can then they'll let you go to 40+6 before inducing you.

Places do differe though x


----------



## BroodyBlair

That's right nikynora. I'm being induced as I'm insulin controlled, not because of babies weight. Ive managed to control blood sugars well with Insulin ehich is why hes average but still the added risks of placenta breakdown plus I have High blood pressure. Thanks :) xx


----------



## pinktiara

thanks everyone hes a happy healthy little guy and I am actually lighter now than i was before i had him because of the GD diet lol


----------



## Kellya009

pinktiara said:


> thanks everyone hes a happy healthy little guy and I am actually lighter now than i was before i had him because of the GD diet lol

Aw great! He's gorgeous!! Did your sugars go back to normal immediately? Do you have to take another GTT in a few weeks?


----------



## nickynora

Good luck BroodyBlair x

I'm hoping to find out on friday what the plan is for me! I'm only on 500mg Metformin twice a day but hoping to be induced due to risk of big baby (at 31+5 they were already estimating weight at 4 1/2 - 5lbs!! And my little boy was 10lb 6 at 41+4!)

Got scan on friday too so we'll soon see if she's a whopper lol. My babies are 4th generation of big babies in my family so their size is mostly down to genetics :dohh: unfortunately for me lol.

But my bloods are well controlled on metformin and have been from start so thinki g they might let me go longer than I'm hoping for lol


X


----------



## pinktiara

it actually went away before i had him and im totally back to normal now for me thats hypoglycemic


----------



## Littlelegs30

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Just after some ideas on what you all eat for breakfast in the morning....I have tried all different 'healthy' cereals including porridge but they still make my levels too high. I need something quick, easy and filling that I can have before work.....what do you all eat? x


----------



## elt1013

I'm not a big breakfast person, so I usually have carnation instant breakfast (no added sugar) in milk. And it's quick in the morning when I have to work!


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I used to be able to get away with Reddybrek - a kids finely ground porridge :shrug:

Toast and eggs was best for me though for keeping me full up.


----------



## Kellya009

Toast and eggs, toast and natural peanut butter... I can't do dairy or fruit in the morning so that's pretty much it :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

AmeliePoulain said:


> I used to be able to get away with Reddybrek - a kids finely ground porridge :shrug:
> 
> Toast and eggs was best for me though for keeping me full up.

I agree with Amelie if your finding after breackfast reading high 


I am so fustrated today 

the last two days I am either high or hypo :dohh: 
I had 3 weetabix supper milk and got a 5 after an hour that was with 7 units of insulin though yesterday I had 2 and got a 3.6 :dohh: 

but then I was high before lunch low after, low before dinner but very high after and high before bed I am either 10 or hypo I am at a loss as what to eat!! I am hypo now and nothing in the house so will have to walk to the shop so fustrating I am on antibotics but they are ok for pregnancy and GD so I guess I will see what my midwife says today I have given her my readings today 

also getting a lot of pains and baby is not moving as much as I would like may give her a ring and see what she says


----------



## Littlelegs30

CelticNiamh said:


> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> I used to be able to get away with Reddybrek - a kids finely ground porridge :shrug:
> 
> Toast and eggs was best for me though for keeping me full up.
> 
> I agree with Amelie if your finding after breackfast reading high
> 
> 
> I am so fustrated today
> 
> the last two days I am either high or hypo :dohh:
> I had 3 weetabix supper milk and got a 5 after an hour that was with 7 units of insulin though yesterday I had 2 and got a 3.6 :dohh:
> 
> but then I was high before lunch low after, low before dinner but very high after and high before bed I am either 10 or hypo I am at a loss as what to eat!! I am hypo now and nothing in the house so will have to walk to the shop so fustrating I am on antibotics but they are ok for pregnancy and GD so I guess I will see what my midwife says today I have given her my readings today
> 
> also getting a lot of pains and baby is not moving as much as I would like may give her a ring and see what she saysClick to expand...

Yes definitely give her a ring, best to be on the safe side

Thanks for all your replies, I had egg on toast this morning and reading was within range an hour later so looks like eggs may be the way forward. 

Got a growth scan and check up this afternoon so fingers crossed that baby is on track


----------



## CelticNiamh

Littlelegs30 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliePoulain said:
> 
> 
> I used to be able to get away with Reddybrek - a kids finely ground porridge :shrug:
> 
> Toast and eggs was best for me though for keeping me full up.
> 
> I agree with Amelie if your finding after breackfast reading high
> 
> 
> I am so fustrated today
> 
> the last two days I am either high or hypo :dohh:
> I had 3 weetabix supper milk and got a 5 after an hour that was with 7 units of insulin though yesterday I had 2 and got a 3.6 :dohh:
> 
> but then I was high before lunch low after, low before dinner but very high after and high before bed I am either 10 or hypo I am at a loss as what to eat!! I am hypo now and nothing in the house so will have to walk to the shop so fustrating I am on antibotics but they are ok for pregnancy and GD so I guess I will see what my midwife says today I have given her my readings today
> 
> also getting a lot of pains and baby is not moving as much as I would like may give her a ring and see what she saysClick to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely give her a ring, best to be on the safe side
> 
> Thanks for all your replies, I had egg on toast this morning and reading was within range an hour later so looks like eggs may be the way forward.
> 
> Got a growth scan and check up this afternoon so fingers crossed that baby is on trackClick to expand...

 they have reduced my insulin :thumbup: baby is moving great now :dohh: so feeling much happier now :happydance:

I did have a mini melt down earlier when I was hypo, I was going to walk to the shop but changed my mind and rang my hubby he was able to come home to me :thumbup: poor man I probably worried the crap out of him I was a crying mess:cry: 

does any one else notice lows can make you teary


----------



## nickynora

So at 35+5 I've just had my las growth scan :)

Baby measuring big (90th-97th centile), but they did say that it's most likely down to genetics (which I knew anyway!) as my GD is well controlled.

Baby is still :pink: :happydance:

And my induction has been booked for 13th June :happydance: can't wait to meet my baby girl in 3 weeks :dance:

Tho VERY VERY nervous about the induction, had natural onset of labour with my lb :shrug:


----------



## Kellya009

nickynora said:


> So at 35+5 I've just had my las growth scan :)
> 
> Baby measuring big (90th-97th centile), but they did say that it's most likely down to genetics (which I knew anyway!) as my GD is well controlled.
> 
> Baby is still :pink: :happydance:
> 
> And my induction has been booked for 13th June :happydance: can't wait to meet my baby girl in 3 weeks :dance:
> 
> Tho VERY VERY nervous about the induction, had natural onset of labour with my lb :shrug:

Ooh fantastic! I'm due the 14th so we are on countdown together :). Do you think you might go naturally before then?

Also, have any of you girls tried plain frozen yogurt? As an alternative to ice cream. We have a place that sells it, 11g carbs for 1/2 cup. Just wondering if anyone has tried it with their sugars and found its alright/better than Ice cream.


----------



## nickynora

Kellya009 said:


> Ooh fantastic! I'm due the 14th so we are on countdown together :). Do you think you might go naturally before then?.

I don't think I'll go naturally no, I went 11 days over with my lb so not holding out any hope of going early!

I have 2 sweeps booked for 10th and 12th so unless they help (which I don't think they will as I'll only just be 38 weeks) I forsee a long induction - nothing helped my lb along until I was already having irregular contractions and ended up with an epidural and drip :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Nicky - I was induced with my eldest and it was an epic induction, assisted delivery etc :nope:

Second GD induction I had 2 sweeps in week 38 and then I was induced in week 39, it was just a case of breaking my waters. Established labour was 1hr 16 minutes. I was nowhere near ready with the sweeps either x


----------



## nickynora

AmeliePoulain said:


> Nicky - I was induced with my eldest and it was an epic induction, assisted delivery etc :nope:
> 
> Second GD induction I had 2 sweeps in week 38 and then I was induced in week 39, it was just a case of breaking my waters. Established labour was 1hr 16 minutes. I was nowhere near ready with the sweeps either x

Yeah I had a horrible labour with my first due to his size, and had an assisted delivery :dohh:

So I terrified this time, but I want to at least give it a go rather than opted for a c section. I'm kinda hoping that as my body's done it before this time will be a little easier :shrug:


----------



## Kellya009

I was so bad today. I haven't had any sweets other than low carb cookies in the ten weeks since my diagnosis. And today I went to a party that had a sweet table, with cookies, cupcakes, gummy candies and taffy. 

I kept track of what I ate and managed to eat 95g of carbs over 1 hour!! Yikes so bad!! Got a 1 hr reading of 8.8... Hopefully my fasting will be normal by the morning. 

My willpower is decreasing with every week that goes by... Come baby come!!

Feelin guilty tonight!!


----------



## elt1013

Kellya009 said:


> I was so bad today. I haven't had any sweets other than low carb cookies in the ten weeks since my diagnosis. And today I went to a party that had a sweet table, with cookies, cupcakes, gummy candies and taffy.
> 
> I kept track of what I ate and managed to eat 95g of carbs over 1 hour!! Yikes so bad!! Got a 1 hr reading of 8.8... Hopefully my fasting will be normal by the morning.
> 
> My willpower is decreasing with every week that goes by... Come baby come!!
> 
> Feelin guilty tonight!!

I don't know how anyone would have the willpower to follow their diet 100% of the time! I don't think a slip up here or there will do any harm.

I know I won't be able to follow it 100% of the time considering by the end, I will have been on the GD diet for 30 weeks!!


----------



## Kellya009

elt1013 said:


> I don't know how anyone would have the willpower to follow their diet 100% of the time! I don't think a slip up here or there will do any harm.
> 
> I know I won't be able to follow it 100% of the time considering by the end, I will have been on the GD diet for 30 weeks!!

Wow that is a super long time. Do you take insulin though? I would think if you have to control your sugars for pretty much your whole pregnancy that they would try and make it easy on you!! I suppose in my next pregnancy I will be tested earlier since I was + this time and will have to deal with the diet for a Long time as well!!


----------



## elt1013

Kellya009 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how anyone would have the willpower to follow their diet 100% of the time! I don't think a slip up here or there will do any harm.
> 
> I know I won't be able to follow it 100% of the time considering by the end, I will have been on the GD diet for 30 weeks!!
> 
> Wow that is a super long time. Do you take insulin though? I would think if you have to control your sugars for pretty much your whole pregnancy that they would try and make it easy on you!! I suppose in my next pregnancy I will be tested earlier since I was + this time and will have to deal with the diet for a Long time as well!!Click to expand...

No insulin yet, but they are thinking about putting me on oral meds. They said that I am kind of in the gray area where I do a pretty good job controlling it, but may need some help! I am in the process of collecting 2 more weeks of numbers for them to look at before they decide.


----------



## Kayla26

I had my last growth scan today and my not so little mans weight is estimated at 7lb 14oz already!!! I have my csection booked for 21st June when I will be exactly 39weeks (ticker is slightly off) I'm nervous and excited :)


----------



## cammy

Hey all. I'm back :D

Not sure if I ever updated with my son, seeing as I can't see his arrival on the first thread. But Alexander was born on the 23rd May, 2011, via EMCS after induction because of PE. He was put on a glucose drip for 3 days but he is very healthy now. 

Unfortunately I am back again with GD, but thankfully it is still only diet controlled with the occasional high blood sure. I was diagnosed early this time and was just under the level for GD, but considering my history they have classed it as GD anyway.

Anyway I am due on the 13th September with another little boy. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## cammy

Forgot to mention I have my repeat scan on the 24th to check bub as a precaution for having GD. But my OB seems to think I am measuring perfectly by my fundal height. So hopefully that is the case.


----------



## cammy

Kayla26 said:


> I had my last growth scan today and my not so little mans weight is estimated at 7lb 14oz already!!! I have my csection booked for 21st June when I will be exactly 39weeks (ticker is slightly off) I'm nervous and excited :)

How exciting :D good luck. I'm jealous. I am so impatient. I still have 14 weeks to go.

I was told Alexander was newborn size at 30 weeks and he was born tiny at 37 weeks weighing 2610grams which I think is about 5.7lbs. So I don't entirely believe scan estimations.


----------



## BabyPenguin

Hi ladies. I had GD last pregnancy - insulin, induction etc that resulted in emcs :-( Just had the gtt at 18 weeks and passed. My first fasting reading was 4.6 and after the gtt two hrs later it was 7.6. Any insight as to whether this could indicate I'm borderline? I could feel my body didn't like the sugar dose, but then last time breakfast was a huge struggle and I regularly had 11+ readings after breakfast even with insulin! I'm 2.5st lighter and not on steroids this time and desperate for a normal natural birth. Although I passed I'm panicking! xx


----------



## cammy

I had GD with my first and got tested early this time too Babypenguin. My results this time were borderline so they were going to let me slip past but then my doctor reviewed it and said that since I had it before, they would say it's GD even though it was so close.

I would say if they aren't classing it as you having GD then they will probably retest you later on. Goodluck :D

I wouldn't panic. I think I actually took the news a lot easier this time, because I am prepared and know what it all means and how to control it.

I hope you slip past having it again.


----------



## FeistyMom

Just found out I am expecting #4! Had GD with #3 in 2011, and was wondering how many moms end up NOT having GD with subsequent pregnancies or should I just expect it?

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## BabyPenguin

Well so far so good! Had my GTT on Friday and passed really well! Was 4.6 before and 5.2 after from the proper blood tests. This was at 18 weeks so I am having it again at 28 weeks. There is hope though that I won't have GD this time. The differences are that I weigh 2.5stone less this time and am not on steroids (was on them for 4 months last time). Good luck ladies! xx


----------

